# Nos desktops sous Os X v2.0



## bompi (4 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous.
Le précédent fil Nos desktop sous osX ayant atteint plus de 400 pages, il me semble bon d'en recommencer un nouveau.

Suivant le même objectif et les mêmes modalités, bien entendu.
Je recopie donc ci-après le premier post du fil précédent 

Bonne custo à tous.


*[post de mtra]*
Ce genre de sujet est l'occasion de découvrir comment customiser notre os a l'aide de shareware de theme d'icone ou de fond d'ecran. 

Ne mettez jamais l'image sous sa forme originel ! pensez a ceux qui ont des modems

la facon la plus élégantes et la plus technique est de mettre une preview cliquable de l'image :

pour faire ce résultat j'ai utiliser pomme-MAJ-3 pour capturer l'ecran. preview (aperçus) pour exporter en .jpg, Webpics (dispo sur version tracker) pour faire la petite preview (et un mini site web), Rbrowserlite pour transmettre l'image sur un compte internet. Ensuite utiliser le code UBB Image et URL sur votre petite image pour en faire une zone cliquable.

le plus simple reste de faire un lien simple :  mon desktop


----------



## Lorhkan (4 Juillet 2007)

Et pour ceux qui veulent voir les anciennes custos : Nos Desktops sous OS X v1.0


----------



## CERDAN (4 Juillet 2007)

Pour toutes les questions de style, comment appliquer une icone, un th&#232;me ou fond d'&#233;cran, visitez cette page FAQ DE LA CUSTO. Remercions Augie pour ce gros travail .


----------



## Pouasson (4 Juillet 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Et pour ceux qui veulent voir les anciennes custos : Nos Desktops sous OS X v1.0




Dis moi, j'ai peut-être pas fait attention, mais j'aimerais bien savoir où tu as eu ton wall avec la cococinelle 

J'ai regardé tes derniers posts, mais j'ai pô trouvé... 
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=28380


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Longue vie à ce thread .


----------



## Lorhkan (4 Juillet 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Dis moi, j'ai peut-être pas fait attention, mais j'aimerais bien savoir où tu as eu ton wall avec la cococinelle
> 
> J'ai regardé tes derniers posts, mais j'ai pô trouvé...
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=28380


Le VOICI !


----------



## Pouasson (4 Juillet 2007)

Je te remercie grandement !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (5 Juillet 2007)

Merci beaucoup, très sympas comme wall !!


----------



## Pouasson (5 Juillet 2007)

Encore mici pour le fond d'écran


----------



## pjak (5 Juillet 2007)




----------



## kermit76 (6 Juillet 2007)

bravo pjack, j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Très joli vous deux .


----------



## tweek (6 Juillet 2007)

Ha! c'est reparti ici


----------



## CERDAN (6 Juillet 2007)

Mon nouveau Desk, pour ceux qui le connaissent deja depuis un moment, presque rien n'a changé 

Clear


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2007)

J'adore 


Dis, je sais qu'on te l'a déjà demandé, mais...j'ai la flemme de retrouver dans les 400 dernières pages de l'autre fil  c'est lequel WIdget Yahoo que tu utilises pour les ressources proco RAM, Wifi, toussa? 


(je sais, je suis qu'un gros crevard piqueur d'idées :rateau


----------



## CERDAN (6 Juillet 2007)

Pas grave du tout, demande  je te comprend, 400 pages ca fait mal. :rateau: 

Pour les barres wifi... j'utilise Yahoo widjet avec Neon Gauges. J'ai trouvé ca sympa, on peut changer pleins pleins pleins de chose dessus, opacité couleurs, formes, titres.......

J'avais oublié de dire que j'utilisais un wall de Interfacelift

Et l'icone de l'iMac de chez Blend

Et pour la transparence de la barre des menus j'utilise menushade

Et enfin pour la transparence de mon dock, j'utilise Cleardock


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2007)

Roh, z'êtes trop cools les gars  


Mici pour tout 

Et pour menushade, j'trouve ça encore mieux, car j'avais pas les moyens (pour le moment) de me payer le logiciel pour changer les thèmes ^_^ 


Donc, encore une fois, merci :love:


----------



## intra (6 Juillet 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Encore mici pour le fond d'écran
> 
> [...]




Tres joli desk!
J'ai quelques questions:
-C'est un widjet la pochette du CD?
-Comment tu fais pour laisser de l'espace entre les applis du dock??

Merci


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2007)

Vi, c'est un Widget Yahoo, "iTunes COmpanion"   
Et pour l'espace dans le dock, ce sont simplement des ic&#244;nes vierges ^_^  

(un png vierge sous photoshop transform&#233; en ic&#244;ne avec l'appli Pic2icon )


----------



## tweek (6 Juillet 2007)




----------



## SirG (6 Juillet 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Encore mici pour le fond d'écran



Il n'y pas l'air d'y avoir beaucoup d'utilisateurs de deux écrans par ici. Pourtant, ça fait beau. La preuve.


----------



## Pouasson (7 Juillet 2007)

Loul ^^

Disons que l&#224;, c'est un peu moche, car c'est un 4:3, mais quand j'aurai le 22" wide &#231;a le fera mieux  (la bande noire est moche quoi dans le screen )

Pis faudra que j'mette des wallpaper dualscreen tant qu'&#224; faire ^^


----------



## SirG (7 Juillet 2007)

Bon courage pour en trouver, car moi avec mes deux 20", je galère. Je dois en avoir vu ... 4 sur le net.

Pour la barre noire, il faut juste étendre le wall. La déformation ne sera pas très importante.


----------



## Pouasson (7 Juillet 2007)

UI j'ai cherch&#233; un peu, pas trouv&#233; ^_^ 

Par contre, j'ai &#233;tendu comme tu as dit, mais le probl&#232;me c'est que c'est pas le m&#234;me format entre 4:3 et 16:10, du coup, quelque soit la position &#231;a fait la bande noire >_< 

Boah, pas grave, &#231;a me le fera plus bient&#244;t


----------



## Albadros (8 Juillet 2007)

Allez je post le mien 








Kline :   Paix à tes yeux  


Theurty : Clique surtout pas ici


----------



## intra (8 Juillet 2007)

Tres joli Albadros. Quel theme, stp? je suis intrigu&#233; par l'icone de la batterie dans ta barre. C'est quoi? et autre chose c'est quoi l'appli dans ton dock avec une icone a forme de carton et qui semble telecharger quelques choses?

Merci


----------



## Albadros (8 Juillet 2007)

Alluvium Magnite White pour le theme

l'icone de batterie c'est SlimBatteryMonitor

l'icone de carton c'est iGetter mais j'ai changé l'icone que je trouvais pas tres belle 

pour les icones du dock tout est tiré du pack de Jonas : http://jonas.seph.ws/






Pour le télécharger

Qui réalise de tres tres belles icones ces temps ci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2007)

Très joli bureau monsieur !


----------



## iHeard (8 Juillet 2007)

par contre tr&#232;s longue a charge


----------



## Pouasson (8 Juillet 2007)

Joli en effet 

Et pourrais tu &#233;galement nous (me )  dire quel est le widget utilis&#233; pour la m&#233;t&#233;o? j'aimerais bien le m&#234;me, mais ze trouve p&#244;...


----------



## muhyidin (8 Juillet 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Allez je post le mien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tres joli.Tu peux me dire si on peut skinner Itunes avec Alluvium Magnite?Quel est ton theme pour Adium?

Et aussi j'ai installe Alluvium Magnite mais sous firefox je ne vois pas l'ecriture dans certains onglets comme le "chercher"sous google elle est tres claire sur fond claire.J'ai essay&#233; de changer les parametres de couleur mais sans resultat a part si je ne laisse pas les sites gerer eux memes mais ca devient tout moche.Tu connais ce probleme?

Merci


----------



## Albadros (9 Juillet 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Joli en effet
> 
> Et pourrais tu également nous (me )  dire quel est le widget utilisé pour la météo? j'aimerais bien le même, mais ze trouve pô...



WidescapeWeather sur Yahoo Widgets



muhyidin a dit:


> tres joli.Tu peux me dire si on peut skinner Itunes avec Alluvium Magnite?Quel est ton theme pour Adium?
> 
> Et aussi j'ai installe Alluvium Magnite mais sous firefox je ne vois pas l'ecriture dans certains onglets comme le "chercher"sous google elle est tres claire sur fond claire.J'ai essayé de changer les parametres de couleur mais sans resultat a part si je ne laisse pas les sites gerer eux memes mais ca devient tout moche.Tu connais ce probleme?
> 
> Merci



Alors pour le Skin itunes, chez moi y en a pas, mais en meme temps ca fait un ptit temps que j'ai le theme donc je devrais vérifier si il n'y a pas eu une mise a jour  

Pour le probleme de la police blanche, sur tous les programmes "normaux" j'ai pas eu ce probleme sauf avec Cha-Ching ou j'ai aussi qqes boutons ecrits en blanc :s
Et apart chercher a en faire la traduction Anglais--> Français, j'ai pas cherché pour le theme


----------



## Pouasson (9 Juillet 2007)

Thanx


----------



## Lorhkan (9 Juillet 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Bon courage pour en trouver, car moi avec mes deux 20", je galère. Je dois en avoir vu ... 4 sur le net.
> 
> Pour la barre noire, il faut juste étendre le wall. La déformation ne sera pas très importante.


Pour les walls "dual screen", il y a un site qui en donne beaucoup, et c'est  PAR ICI !


----------



## SirG (9 Juillet 2007)

Juste un wall pas difficile à faire à partie du premier. Mais merci quand même.

J'en profite pour mettre mon nouveau. Sobre.





Pour la version en taille réelle.


----------



## CERDAN (10 Juillet 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Juste un wall pas difficile à faire à partie du premier. Mais merci quand même.
> 
> J'en profite pour mettre mon nouveau. Sobre.
> 
> ...


 

J'aime bien le fond d'écran, ca vient d'ou ?


----------



## SirG (10 Juillet 2007)

Trouvé sur le net.

Une petite retouche et un fond d'écran pour mes écrans.


----------



## two (10 Juillet 2007)

j'aime bien ton adaptation l'effet est superbe mais elle comporte 2 d&#233;fauts... 
-les yeux sont trop &#233;cart&#233;s (si tes deux &#233;crans sont proche l'un de l'autre)
- si tu adaptes l'&#233;cartement des yeux il faudra modifier un des deux yeux car autrement elle aura l'air de loucher...
mais si tes &#233;crans ne sont pas pile poile l'un &#224; cot&#233; de l'autre cela doit donner un max...


----------



## SirG (10 Juillet 2007)

C'est vrai ça qu'elle louche.:rateau: 

Les deux écrans sont bien à côté (un iMac 20" et un Cinema Display 20"). Mais l'effet paraît différent de l'image, je dois bien l'avouer. Je préfère en vrai plutôt que ce que vous voyez.

Bah, le prochain, je ferai attention.:rose:


----------



## Albadros (10 Juillet 2007)

Lol j'allais dire la meme chose, elle louche 

j'ai toujours revé de faire du dual screen  mais jamais essayé


----------



## SirG (10 Juillet 2007)

En fait, elle ne louche pas. Elle me regarde. C'est parce que je suis près de l'écran.:love:


----------



## Albadros (12 Juillet 2007)

Hum hum ...  oui j'ai deja chang&#233; 







Clean  -  Dirty

J'h&#233;site encore pas mal  pour le finder, si c'est mieux un fond de la meme couleur que la bande lat&#233;rale, ou plutot un fond imag&#233; 

voila c'est plus joli non ?  Finder chang&#233;


----------



## CERDAN (14 Juillet 2007)

Magnifique sauf le dock  que je ne trouve pas &#224; mon gout.


----------



## banewone (14 Juillet 2007)

hello je vois la vie en vert


----------



## Albadros (14 Juillet 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Magnifique sauf le dock  que je ne trouve pas à mon gout.


Merci  aime pas le dock ?  
J'ai essayé de faire un style surf comme la feuille qu'on voit 



banewone a dit:


> hello je vois la vie en vert



J'aime bien les couleurs du wall :rateau: et  aussi ton icone Disk  (lien ?  )

Idem pour celle de safari, j'ai jamais vu ce genre d'icone la 

et ptite question c'est quoi le logiciel que tu utilises pour la batterie ?
et la police de la date, que je trouve assez belle, elle fait un peu cartoon


----------



## banewone (15 Juillet 2007)

merci albatros  
sinon pour te repondre l'icone de mon disk http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/cree
celle de safari http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=728
pour ma batterie j'utilise un petit logiciel qui s'appele menupics http://users.rsise.anu.edu.au/~mattgray/mac/index_menupics.html
voila


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2007)

Très joli Banewone.


----------



## oohTONY (15 Juillet 2007)

Un que j'ai transform&#233; en wide :


desktop
Je le trouve sympa et il fait partit d'un pack tr&#232;s sympa (sur WPM chaque jour de la semaine un nouveau du m&#234;me style x 6)...

Merci d'utiliser des vignettes clicables comme pr&#233;cis&#233; dans le 1er message. 
Tumb


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2007)

Un lien stp ? .


----------



## oohTONY (17 Juillet 2007)

Ma signature


----------



## CERDAN (17 Juillet 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Ma signature


Magnifique ce site


----------



## Mogwai (17 Juillet 2007)

Bien d'accord, il y a des petits trésors sur ce site, merci du tuyau =)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Eh ben dis donc c'est un peu mort ici .
Personne n'a un joli bureau estival à montrer ? .


----------



## Albadros (20 Juillet 2007)

j'vais essayer de te concocter ca 

nb: je trouve aussi le topic mort 

C'est a cause du changement d'adresse  y a les habitu&#233;s qui se sont perdus


----------



## pjak (20 Juillet 2007)

allez je relance un peu!!
par contre mon desk ne dépend pas de la saison mais plutot de mes envies du moment!


----------



## iHeard (20 Juillet 2007)

pjak a dit:


> allez je relance un peu!!
> par contre mon desk ne dépend pas de la saison mais plutot de mes envies du moment!



Tu fais comment pour avoir la fenêtre de discussion d'adium avec un fond transparent ?


----------



## pjak (20 Juillet 2007)

dans la fenetre "choix du style de la fenêtre de messages" tu choisis "utiliser un fonds personnalisé", et pour la couleur, tu règles l'opacité à 0%


----------



## arno1x (20 Juillet 2007)

hello all, my new thème : 
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60203447/

thème : v23 par roosta
wall : would you marry me par dazyb
icones : VOID4.EXT par Gerrit

Arno


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2007)

Très joli vous deux, merci de refaire revivre ce sujet .


----------



## arno1x (20 Juillet 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très joli vous deux, merci de refaire revivre ce sujet .



salut COrentin, merci, c'est avec grand plaisir, ça fait un moment que je n'ai rien mis ici.
arno


----------



## Pouasson (20 Juillet 2007)

pjak a dit:


> dans la fenetre "choix du style de la fenêtre de messages" tu choisis "utiliser un fonds personnalisé", et pour la couleur, tu règles l'opacité à 0%




Merci pour l'astuce, et c'est quoi ton style de fenêtre adium?


----------



## pjak (20 Juillet 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Merci pour l'astuce, et c'est quoi ton style de fenêtre adium?



Modern Bubbling


----------



## oohTONY (20 Juillet 2007)

sur Wallpamac bien sûr....

(Wall trouvé sur iMagine puis modifiée...)


----------



## Pouasson (20 Juillet 2007)

pjak a dit:


> Modern Bubbling



Il dit qu'il vous remercie très cher


----------



## tweek (21 Juillet 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> sur Wallpamac bien sûr....
> 
> (Wall trouvé sur iMagine puis modifiée...)



Sympa de filer les crédits pour l'auteur


----------



## oohTONY (21 Juillet 2007)

Alors :
Lien donné par Vaan sur cette page, qui a mené vers cette page ou j'ai vu ce Wall sans la moindre trace du créateur....


----------



## CERDAN (21 Juillet 2007)

arno1x a dit:


> hello all, my new th&#232;me :
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60203447/
> 
> th&#232;me : v23 par roosta
> ...


Magnifique  mais on pourrait avoir une r&#233;solution plus grande ?


----------



## tweek (21 Juillet 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Alors :
> Lien donné par Vaan sur cette page, qui a mené vers cette page ou j'ai vu ce Wall sans la moindre trace du créateur....



Laisse tomber.


----------



## arno1x (21 Juillet 2007)

hello
en revoil&#224; un autre avec une plus grosse r&#233;solution!  : 
http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60300122/
th&#232;me : v23 par roosta
wall : December_2nd
icones : PhotoProIcons1.5

Arno


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2007)

Bon, puisqu'il s'agit de faire vivre le fil, voici mon desk. Rien de sensationnel. Le papier peint est une photo venant de MandoLux (j'aime beaucoup).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2007)

Mon dernier avant que mon MacBook parte au SAV


.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Juillet 2007)

un lien pour le wall Corenty ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2007)

Ici Tumbounet .


----------



## Albadros (22 Juillet 2007)

Alors voila mon desktop tout ensoleillé :rose: 

Ouais un peu rose mais c'est fashion il parait 






Cliiine - Craaade


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2007)

J'aime beaucoup (Aahhh Milk).
Tu peux me filer un lien pour le fond d'écran s'il te plaît ? .


----------



## SirG (22 Juillet 2007)

Chouette l'illustrateur iTunes. Je ne le connais pas celui-là. Tu nous délivre ton secret, siou plait?


----------



## Albadros (22 Juillet 2007)

Merci bcp a vous 2 

l'illustrateur c'est Coversutra. j'le trouve plus sympa que Synergy, y a pas les controles dans la barre de menu, mais en cliquant sur la pochette, j'ai acces aux controles, et j'peux rapidement coter le morceau, ca me permet de nettoyer ma biblio en eliminant les morceaux superficiels 

Pour le Wall, ca fait partie d'un pack d'une 20aines de wall, que j'ai pris sur deviantArt, je cherche encore tjs le post, sinon je te les upperai


----------



## iHeard (22 Juillet 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Alors voila mon desktop tout ensoleillé :rose:
> 
> Ouais un peu rose mais c'est fashion il parait
> 
> ...



C'est quoi le coeur dans la barre en haut a droite   ?


----------



## Namida (22 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Albadros (22 Juillet 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> C'est quoi le coeur dans la barre en haut a droite   ?



Skitch, un programme de capture d'ecran ou tu peux ecrire ou dessiner qq chose, et d'un clic l'upper directement sur internet (sur ton compte skitch) et pouvoir le faire partager
tout ca sans passer par imageshack etc... que j'aime pas du tout  





j'ai retrouvé l'adresse !

http://skm-industries.deviantart.com/gallery/

Voila, j'conseille a tout le monde de le prendre, ce sont de jolis melanges  et y en a pour toutes les tailles d'ecran


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Très joli desk Namida !


----------



## Diablogmp3 (23 Juillet 2007)

Voilà mon premier jet pour mon bureau OSX :





J'ai passé un coup d'UNO à mes fenetres, Cleardock pour mon... dock D) et le fond d'écran de Leopard donné en lien dans la section sur le WWDC 07.
J'trouve ça pas trop mal, j'adooorrrree mon dock violet !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2007)

Très bien, tu apprends vite !


----------



## Diablogmp3 (23 Juillet 2007)

Bah comme j'ai pass&#233; deux bonnes semaines &#224; lire des trucs sur OSX, j'ai commenc&#233; avec quelques bases th&#233;oriques et une bonnes listes d'applis pretes &#224; installer donc forcement, &#231;a m'a donn&#233; de l'avance ^^


----------



## arno1x (24 Juillet 2007)

Thème : Glitch par nOObss
wall Earth par
Icones : PhotoProicons 1.5

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60489507/


----------



## CERDAN (24 Juillet 2007)

arno1x a dit:


> Thème : Glitch par nOObss
> wall Earth par
> Icones : PhotoProicons 1.5
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60489507/


 
Un thème très réussi .


----------



## arno1x (24 Juillet 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Un thème très réussi .



Merci Cerdan ça me fait plaisir


----------



## http (25 Juillet 2007)

Voici le bureau de mon Powerbook G4 17":





Je ne suis pas un grand spécialiste de la customisation, mais j'ai essayé de le rendre le plus à l'image de ma passion des Ferrari.
Je suis très sincèrement preneur de tout conseil, aide, lien, etc... visant à améliorer encore le résultat autour de cette thématique.


----------



## Albadros (25 Juillet 2007)

Un theme qui est sorti y a qqes jours et que je trouve assez beau 







L'auteur : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60424932/

Un autre exemple de desk avec le theme : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60554086/

et enfin le lien pour le t&#233;l&#233;charger : http://customize.org/guikits/52128?skin=gaia  ou http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/60500560/



Edit : il y a meme un site "communautaire pour am&#233;liorer le theme 
http://gaia.customize.org/


----------



## two (25 Juillet 2007)

@ htttp : c'est quoi ta troisi&#232;me icone danse le dock ? (le truc qui fait penser &#224; un stack)

en passant... assez coh&#233;rent ton desk ...


----------



## EMqA (25 Juillet 2007)

two a dit:


> @ htttp : c'est quoi ta troisième icone danse le dock ? (le truc qui fait penser à un stack)


Le lanceur Overflow.


----------



## iHeard (25 Juillet 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Le lanceur Overflow.



Cher pour ce que c'est :mouais:


----------



## Albadros (25 Juillet 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> Cher pour ce que c'est :mouais:


je prefere un bon quicksilver   

Super trop pratique, discret et rapide


----------



## http (25 Juillet 2007)

@two -> Oui c'est bien Overflow comme le précisait EMqA juste après ta question.
Normalement, j'ai changé l'icône via CandyBar, mais c'est toujours l'icône d'origine d'Overflow qui revient...


----------



## Albadros (25 Juillet 2007)

Vas dans applications, enfin l'endroit ou tu l'as install&#233;.

tu s&#233;lectionnes, Pomme + i , tu selectionnes l'icone et tu appuies sur  <--  (delete)  mnt tu enelves l'icone du dock et tu glisses la nouvelle dans le dock  et voila 

Au passage je cherche un appli pour la m&#233;t&#233;o, un truc qui se met dans la barre de menu avec un logo pr le temps : soleil nuageux etc... et une temp&#233;rature  
si qqun voit de quoi je parle ^^


----------



## intra (25 Juillet 2007)

weathersnitch http://www.sofweb.com/weathersnitch.php


----------



## CERDAN (25 Juillet 2007)

http a dit:


> Voici le bureau de mon Powerbook G4 17":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Super !!

Tu peux nous faire parvenir un lien pour l'icone de la pomme ?


----------



## http (25 Juillet 2007)

@Albadros -> j'ai bien essayé, mais rien à faire...C'est l'icône d'origine qui se remet...En fait, lorsque l'application (Overflow) est fermé, j'arrive à mettre ma petite icône de Ferrari Enzo en miniature.
En revanche, dès que l'application s'ouvre, c'est celle d'origine qui revient.
J'ai eu le même souci avec launch2net de Novamedia (l'icône 3G rouge dans mon dock), mais je suis arrivé à faire en sorte que ce soit celle-là qui reste en permanence.

@CERDAN -> Mon Dieu, je ne sais plus du tout où j'ai été pêcher cette icône il y a plusieurs mois :rose: En revanche, si tu la veux: un mail et hop !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

allez , je me lance




clean




dirty


rien d'exceptionnel , beaucoup de mes fenetres du finder ont un fond couleur pastel different , c'est sympa avec le theme graphite d'uno 
prochainement : changement d'icones


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Un theme qui est sorti y a qqes jours et que je trouve assez beau



Je l'ai posté dans "Vos Coups De Coeur" .


----------



## Albadros (25 Juillet 2007)

http a dit:


> @Albadros -> j'ai bien essayé, mais rien à faire...C'est l'icône d'origine qui se remet...En fait, lorsque l'application (Overflow) est fermé, j'arrive à mettre ma petite icône de Ferrari Enzo en miniature.
> En revanche, dès que l'application s'ouvre, c'est celle d'origine qui revient.
> J'ai eu le même souci avec launch2net de Novamedia (l'icône 3G rouge dans mon dock), mais je suis arrivé à faire en sorte que ce soit celle-là qui reste en permanence.



bon ben y a la derniere solution , tu cliques sur l'icone de l'appli, afficher le paquet et la tu regardes si y a pas l'icone qu'il utilise  et tu la changes 

c'est ce que je fais aussi qd je veux modifier les icones qu'il y a ds la barre de menu  



C0rentin a dit:


> Je l'ai posté dans "Vos Coups De Coeur" .



Dsl moi, j'reste sur mon topic Desktops  j'vais pas plus loin :rose: 

Seul critique.. je n'aime point du tout les boutons pour fermer reduire etc... :mouais: 

Mais pr retoucher un theme en gardant tout ce qu'il y a c'est possible ? pcq avec theme bazar, il recréé tjs un theme apple normal, et j'vais vrmt pas envie de m'amuser a tout changer ^^ 
vous avez une solution ?


----------



## http (25 Juillet 2007)

Merci Albadros. Je vais essayer cela.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> bon ben y a la derniere solution , tu cliques sur l'icone de l'appli, afficher le paquet et la tu regardes si y a pas l'icone qu'il utilise  et tu la changes
> 
> c'est ce que je fais aussi qd je veux modifier les icones qu'il y a ds la barre de menu
> 
> ...



Oui c'est dans Window Titlebar Buttons, mais il ne faut pas oublier de faire un "Merge With Installed Elements" pour ne pas avoir le th&#232;me Aqua.


----------



## Albadros (26 Juillet 2007)

Bah en fait  j'ai mis le theme avec shapeshifter, je lance themepark, et a ce moment la il se base sur le theme utilisé donc gaia 

pcq si je fais merge with installed elements, ca devient tout gris et j'ai pas l'impression de pouvoir changer quoi que ce soit  :s


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2007)

Mais si ça montrer que tu as "Merged" .
Tu peux toujours modifier.


----------



## banewone (26 Juillet 2007)

hello voila le petit dernier pas des plus original mais bon


----------



## pjak (27 Juillet 2007)

hop mon ptit nouveau


----------



## PawBroon (27 Juillet 2007)

pjak a dit:


> hop mon ptit nouveau


Très jolies icones pour les folders.
La dame n'est pas mal non plus.
D'où viennent les icones Bibliotheque etc?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Snow.E2 par contre le site est fermé donc tu devras lui demander par MP.


----------



## PawBroon (27 Juillet 2007)

Merci bien.
Si nous avions un outil aussi évolué technologiquement que Messenger Live, je te ferai un Whizz tient.

Pas taper c'est de l'ironie...


----------



## pjak (27 Juillet 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> Très jolies icones pour les folders.
> La dame n'est pas mal non plus.
> D'où viennent les icones Bibliotheque etc?



va voir ici pour les icones:

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/10843760/


----------



## EMqA (28 Juillet 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2007)

J'aime beaucoup, bravo.


----------



## oohTONY (28 Juillet 2007)

Très jolie : un petit lien serait possible pour ces mugs ?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (28 Juillet 2007)

pjak a dit:


> hop mon ptit nouveau


ou peut on trouver l'icone que tu utilises pour Vienna ? (elle est magnifique)


----------



## pjak (28 Juillet 2007)

dumbop84 a dit:


> ou peut on trouver l'icone que tu utilises pour Vienna ? (elle est magnifique)



http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/56923661/?qo=0&q=in:customization/icons/os/mac+sort:time+vienna


----------



## EMqA (28 Juillet 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Très jolie : un petit lien serait possible pour ces mugs ?
> Merci



http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/34519155/


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Juillet 2007)

EMqA : Magnifique !!!!

Tu aurais un liens pour le thème ?


----------



## EMqA (29 Juillet 2007)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> EMqA : Magnifique !!!!
> 
> Tu aurais un liens pour le thème ?



Mac OS X Cats + Aqua Extreme, SmoothStripes par Susumu.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (29 Juillet 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Mac OS X Cats + Aqua Extreme, SmoothStripes par Susumu.



Merci beaucoup, vraiment très bien, et pas besoin de Shapebidultruc... Un vrai bonheur !!!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (29 Juillet 2007)

un petit tour chez moi pour cette fin de mois de juillet.







Les captures :
- Bureau
- Freebox TV via Butler
- Finder
- Finder : S&#233;ries TV

La composition :
- Fond d'&#233;cran : Besoin de le pr&#233;senter ? 
- Ic&#244;nes : Divers
- Th&#232;me : Mac OS X Cats SmoothStripes par Susumu.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2007)

Beaux screenshots et c'est très détaillé et frais.
J'aime beaucoup.


----------



## CERDAN (30 Juillet 2007)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> un petit tour chez moi pour cette fin de mois de juillet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tr&#232;s joli en effet, c'est quoi ce syst&#232;me Butler ? Ca permet de recevoir la t&#233;l&#233;vision via la TNT ? Tu habites en Alsace ?


----------



## yzykom (30 Juillet 2007)

Butler est un utilitaire plut&#244;t polyvalent qui s'installe dans la barre des menus. Lanceur, menu d&#233;roulant, raccourcis, signets, etc.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Juillet 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Très joli en effet, c'est quoi ce système Butler ? Ca permet de recevoir la télévision via la TNT ? Tu habites en Alsace ?



Enfait c'est simplement un lanceur. Et donc j'ai mis les fichiers m3u pour les différentes chaînes que free diffuse sur le net via multiposte (il faut donc être abonné free).


----------



## Albadros (30 Juillet 2007)

je l'utilisais avant pour lancer des programmes habituels mais apres avoir découvert Quicksilver, basta butler ^^

Ctrl + espace et je trouve direct mon appli en 1 fraction de secondes 

Moi suis dégouté de pas pouvoir avoir la télé sur mon mac  ^^
J'ai Joost mais bon des séries en anglais c'est cool 2 jours mais apres ^^


----------



## chounim (31 Juillet 2007)

voila pour moi, j'ai regardé fight club y'a pas si longtemps...^^


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

*Pierre-Nico* > pourrais tu me dire ou tu as eu ceci stp. merci par avance


----------



## EMqA (31 Juillet 2007)

Neige par Laurent Baumann.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (31 Juillet 2007)

eepom a dit:


> *Pierre-Nico* > pourrais tu me dire ou tu as eu ceci stp. merci par avance



Exact : *EMqA* 



> Moi suis dégouté de pas pouvoir avoir la télé sur mon mac



Etant étudiant je n'ai pas de tv chez moi et donc pour regarder, surtout les infos et le miel et les abeilles sur AB1  , je me sert du multiposte de free qui fonctionne vraiment très bien avec VLC et Butler.



> voila pour moi, j'ai regardé fight club y'a pas si longtemps...^^



Très sympas, un petit liens pour les icônes du bureau (Lost??) et le wall ?


----------



## PawBroon (31 Juillet 2007)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Etant étudiant je n'ai pas de tv chez moi et donc pour regarder, surtout les infos et le miel et les abeilles sur AB1


C'est le moment d'appeler Fab'Fab à la rescousse sur ce fil.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2007)

Merci EMqA et Pierre-Nico


----------



## chounim (31 Juillet 2007)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Exact : *EMqA*
> Très sympas, un petit liens pour les icônes du bureau (Lost??) et le wall ?



oula la la donc... j'viens de reparcourir deviantart, j'ai pas retroué...du coup, bah j'up...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (31 Juillet 2007)

PawBroon a dit:


> C'est le moment d'appeler Fab'Fab &#224; la rescousse sur ce fil.



:mouais:  Un autre fan du miel et les abeilles ?????? 

Merci chounim...


----------



## Albadros (31 Juillet 2007)

Les icones de lost tu les retrouves tres facilement sur interfacelift

pack 1 : 

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1883

pack 2 : 

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1925


----------



## Pierre-Nico (1 Août 2007)

Merci bien !!!


----------



## Albadros (2 Août 2007)

et Heup un ptit nouveau 

Le Wall est de moi   fin une partie d'avetenbrae (la texture de l'herbe) et j'ai un peu repris le principe des habits Bikkenberg (fond blanc avec des cercles color&#233;s en bleu)






Clean : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/61225598/

Dirty : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/61225581/

Comme ca ceux qui n'aimaient pas le rose, n'aurons plus mal aux yeux


----------



## SirG (2 Août 2007)

Super green.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (2 Août 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Le Wall est de moi   fin une partie d'avetenbrae (la texture de l'herbe) et j'ai un peu repris le principe des habits Bikkenberg (fond blanc avec des cercles colorés en bleu)



Alors j'adore ce fond d'écran !!!!! Vraiment super !!!! Bravo.


----------



## Albadros (4 Août 2007)

tu le veux ? 

sinon j'vais demander a Ave si je peux le proposer ^^


----------



## Pierre-Nico (6 Août 2007)

Je veux bien !!!


----------



## CERDAN (6 Août 2007)

Me revoila avec mon desk sans grands changements...


----------



## Albadros (6 Août 2007)

Voila !   lol

Cerdan : Un desk tout a fait normal  theme de base mais le wall est superbe (je l'ai aussi ) et ca rend tout tres lumineux.

Comme quoi faut pas toujours chercher compliqué


----------



## tweek (6 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Me revoila avec mon desk sans grands changements...


 

Hmm sexy le wall! Tu aurais un lien à fournir s'il te plaît ?


----------



## CERDAN (6 Août 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Voila !   lol
> 
> Cerdan : Un desk tout a fait normal  theme de base mais le wall est superbe (je l'ai aussi ) et ca rend tout tres lumineux.
> 
> Comme quoi faut pas toujours chercher compliqu&#233;








J'aime bien ca aussi .

Et pour toi tweek, c'est sur InterfaceLift en tapant la cat&#233;gorie green .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2007)

Toujours aussi joli Cerdan.


----------



## CERDAN (6 Août 2007)

Merci c'est sympa .


----------



## yzykom (6 Août 2007)

&#199;a fait longtemps :





Je n'ai pas r&#233;ussi &#224; retrouver le site d'origine du fond d'&#233;cran. Je me souviens juste que l'auteur est un artiste N&#233;o-Z&#233;landais.

Le fond d'&#233;cran.


----------



## Toumak (6 Août 2007)

mouais :hein: 
un tout nouveau fil mais je remarque que ce sont toujours les même vieux lascars qui rôdent dans le coin   

sinon j'ai regardé vos dernière créations et comme toujours y'a des belles pièces :love: 
d'ailleurs faudrait que je change un de ces 4 car le mien commence commence à dater  
donc à très vite pour mon futur nouveau desk'


----------



## Albadros (7 Août 2007)

Pour ceux qui voulaient mon Wall.

http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/61652216/

Si vous avez besoin d'autre dimensions n'hésitez pas  

NB: petite modification par rapport au wall d'origine, j'ai diminué la dimension de la texture de l'herbe, comme ça c'est moins grossier et plus joli 

(Avetenbrae m'a donné sa permission et il utilise de plus le wall ^^ :rose:  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Août 2007)

Beau boulot Albadros, je l'ai mis dans les coups de coeur.


----------



## Albadros (7 Août 2007)

Merci


----------



## iHeard (7 Août 2007)

tu peux le faire en bleu ?


----------



## tirhum (7 Août 2007)

J'te l'fais en rose ?!...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2007)

Mon interprétation de Gaia...


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Mon interpr&#233;tation de Gaia...



Superbe ! :love:  

J'aime bien l'effet &#171; vitre &#187; en bas.

C'est quoi, le planisph&#232;re quasi transparent et &#233;parpill&#233; sur le bureau ? Un widget m&#233;t&#233;o ? Une horloge &#224; fuseaux horaires ? Ou un effet de style ? &#199;a m'intrigue...


----------



## Albadros (8 Août 2007)

lol rien de tout cela 

C'est le monde illustré en pointillés 

tumb : Nice nice , ca rend vachement bien le dock comme ca avec le ptit fond blanc.
Mais ca m'fait rire pcq je trouve que ce fond donne toujours mieux chez les autres ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Superbe ! :love:
> C'est quoi, le planisphère quasi transparent et éparpillé sur le bureau ? Un widget météo ? Une horloge à fuseaux horaires ? Ou un effet de style ? Ça m'intrigue...



Merci  
C'est integré directement sur le wallpaper  
Le voici: We are the new economy
.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Très joli bureau Tumb !


----------



## yzykom (8 Août 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Merci
> C'est integré directement sur le wallpaper
> Le voici: We are the new economy
> .



Merci pour le lien.


----------



## tweek (8 Août 2007)

@CERDAN C'est quoi le nom du wall que tu as exposé ici?




CERDAN a dit:


> Me revoila avec mon desk sans grands changements...


 

Thanks


----------



## CERDAN (8 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> @CERDAN C'est quoi le nom du wall que tu as exposé ici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est Leaf 40


----------



## tweek (8 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> C'est Leaf 40


 

Génial! Il a une belle collection de photo-wallpapers j'en ai taxé plusieurs.  



Merci!


----------



## iHeard (9 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> taxé




N'oublie pas la redevance


----------



## tweek (9 Août 2007)

iHeard a dit:


> N'oublie pas la redevance









:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Je me souviens que quelqu'un avait mis des icones Quicktime dans d'autres couleurs sur l'ancien sujet, quelqu'un aurait le lien ?
Merci.


----------



## SirG (12 Août 2007)

Je peux te faire un package de celles que j'ai si tu veux.


----------



## Toumak (12 Août 2007)

Voil&#224; comme promis mon nouveau desk' (macbook)
toujours dans le sombre :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

Le mien finalisé grace à Toumak 




Shot at 2007-08-12


----------



## Pouasson (12 Août 2007)

Vous voulez un peu de Lexomil les gars?


----------



## Toumak (12 Août 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Vous voulez un peu de Lexomil les gars?



pourquoi du lexomil ?! :hein:


----------



## Pouasson (12 Août 2007)

Nan d&#233;sol&#233;, c'est dark quoi vos desk, entendons nous bien, super jolis, rien &#224; dire, mais dark quand m&#234;me 

C'&#233;tait juste une boutade... noir.. mal de vivre, d&#233;pression.. lexomil... bon pardon, j'm'en vais me cacher....   :rose:


----------



## Toumak (12 Août 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Nan désolé, c'est dark quoi vos desk, entendons nous bien, super jolis, rien à dire, mais dark quand même
> 
> C'était juste une boutade... noir.. mal de vivre, dépression.. lexomil... bon pardon, j'm'en vais me cacher....   :rose:





nan j'avais bien compris  
mais j'aime bien le noir paske ça fait pas mal au yeux, et ça pompe moins d'éléctricité  
sinon c'est vrai que ça peut faire un peut morose


----------



## yzykom (12 Août 2007)

Je trouve que le noir met en valeur les couleurs, au contraire. Plus que le blanc, en tout cas.


----------



## Albadros (12 Août 2007)

MDR 

en effet c'est sombre  en plus avec le tonnerre et tout  

Mais les icones elles viennet de Crystal Clear ? pcq je les trouve plus transparentes qu'avant et plus jolies ^^

Vive le lexomil  

Bah le probleme avec le blanc, c'est l'ombre de la barre de menu qui gache vrmt tout... bref jamais de fond blanc pcq je trouve le rendu trop trop laid ^^


----------



## chounim (12 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Voilà comme promis mon nouveau desk' (macbook)
> toujours dans le sombre :



si je peux me permettre de pinailler en posant une question:
en haut a droite, entre le spotlight et l'heure par exemple, on voit une petite barre...qui dit genre c'est pas exactement le même gris...chaque icone est isolée en fait..je sais pas si c'est du à l'image ou quoi...je sais aps si tu le voit sur ton ecran a toi...


----------



## Toumak (12 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> si je peux me permettre de pinailler en posant une question:
> en haut a droite, entre le spotlight et l'heure par exemple, on voit une petite barre...qui dit genre c'est pas exactement le même gris...chaque icone est isolée en fait..je sais pas si c'est du à l'image ou quoi...je sais aps si tu le voit sur ton ecran a toi...



oui je sais mais on voit quasiment rien sur l'écran, surtout que la luminosité est très faible sur mes écrans


----------



## chounim (12 Août 2007)

ok 
mais d'ou ca vient a quoi c'est du ce truc? parce que je crois voir le th&#232;me de base de l&#233;opard c'est bien ca? c'est pas encore tout bien finiol&#233;?


----------



## Toumak (12 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> ok
> mais d'ou ca vient a quoi c'est du ce truc? parce que je crois voir le th&#232;me de base de l&#233;opard c'est bien ca? c'est pas encore tout bien finiol&#233;?



non &#231;a c'est pas leopard
c'est tiger avec le th&#232;me liger 1.6  (on le voit au dock)
leopard est mis sur l'imac


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Je peux te faire un package de celles que j'ai si tu veux.



J'accepte, merci beaucoup.


----------



## clampin (13 Août 2007)

Salut,

Mon imac G5 étant en rade, j'ai en prêt un Powerbook G4... et voici mon bureau sur ce portable....






C'est plus clean hein ?


----------



## Albadros (13 Août 2007)

chounim a dit:


> si je peux me permettre de pinailler en posant une question:
> en haut a droite, entre le spotlight et l'heure par exemple, on voit une petite barre...qui dit genre c'est pas exactement le même gris...chaque icone est isolée en fait..je sais pas si c'est du à l'image ou quoi...je sais aps si tu le voit sur ton ecran a toi...



C'est pcq il a appliqué le theme et il n'a pas relancé les applications qui etaient dans sa barre de menu c'est tout 

C'est pour ca que tu peux le voir entre Spotlight et l'heure et aussi  tout au bout entre la barre de menu et la premiere application de sa barre 


Clampin : Ca va ? Pas trop perturbé du passage d'un imac G5 a un powerbook G4 
Ca doit changer qd meme


----------



## Toumak (13 Août 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> C'est pcq il a appliqué le theme et il n'a pas relancé les applications qui etaient dans sa barre de menu c'est tout
> 
> C'est pour ca que tu peux le voir entre Spotlight et l'heure et aussi  tout au bout entre la barre de menu et la premiere application de sa barre



absolument pas !
c'est le thème shapeshifter qui est mal foutu, c'est tout


----------



## SirG (13 Août 2007)

Quelqu'un saurait où trouver des icônes photo-réalistes de cartes SD? J'ai franchement pas envie d'en faire moi-même.

Merci.


----------



## Pouasson (13 Août 2007)

Je sais pas ce que &#231;a vaut..


http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/37756651/?q=boost%3Apopular+in%3Acustomization%2Ficons%2Fdock+mini+sd




Edit : Arf.. c'estun fichier .Exe


----------



## SirG (13 Août 2007)

C'était pas mal, mais ...



> This deviation is part of the complete Satellite.Mß Visual Style, which skins several interfaces and application programs running on Windows XP. The full-inclusive VS can be previewed and downloaded as a single deviation by clickin on its link here:
> Satellite.Mß 0.9  VisualStyle.



Merci quand même.


----------



## Pouasson (13 Août 2007)

Ui.... 

j'ai vu qu'apr&#232;s que c'&#233;tait un .exe ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (13 Août 2007)

N'arrivant pas à me décider pour acheter shap_truc_ :hein:  (je ne suis pas à croc à la customisation à ce point ..et pis _surtout_ je bosse, _moi_, avec mon mac   :love: (combo ??? - j'ai jamais compris :rateau: - ), je tente néanmoins avec les moyens du bord de faire quelque chose (en m'inspirant de vos super desks). 

Bref voici un nouvel essai, un _clean_ et un _dirty_, simple, pas surchargé du tout et le retour des _icones énormes grossies au maximum_ (je n'ai pas de problème de vue mais, meme dans la précipitation je ne risque pas de foirer mon pointage de souris  ) .. et pour bien faire les choses, j'ai meme utiliser snap_machin_  ...

ps : notez que la fumée en haut du champ est un alias vers mes documents ... 
ps 2 : j'arrive pas à trouver de belles icones pour le dock (qui permettent de comprendre quelle est l'appli) 
ps 3 : y a t il moyen de régler la qualité de compression de snapshooter, car 1,4 mo la full  image ...  

 









​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2007)

PS 2 : http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/54495924/
PS 3 : Avec un logiciel de retouche d'images style Gimp ou Photoshop.


----------



## SirG (14 Août 2007)

Bon, ben du coup je me les suis faites tout seul.


----------



## Pouasson (14 Août 2007)

Si t'as fait des Memory Stick Micro M2, &#231;a m'int&#233;resserait assez en fait


----------



## SirG (14 Août 2007)

Je n'ai que celle-là en Memory Stick Micro. Peut-être te conviendra-t-elle.


----------



## Pouasson (14 Août 2007)

Yeah, 1Go en plus 

J'avais la flemme de toshoper ^^' 


Je te remercie bien fort


----------



## greggorynque (14 Août 2007)

voila mon nouveau bureau

vert et dock orange...

en pasant si qqun connait un moyen de renommer le disque windows, je suis preneur 






Clean niotant.....

Dir ty gnasse ! !


----------



## SirG (14 Août 2007)

Il me semble que ça se fait sous Utilitaire de disques, après avoir lancé Bootcamp, et avant l'installation de Windows sur cette partition.


----------



## Toumak (14 Août 2007)

pas du tout  
une fois que tu as installé windows, boot dessus
et modifie le nom du disque C:


----------



## CERDAN (14 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> voila mon nouveau bureau
> 
> vert et dock orange...
> 
> ...




Quel est ton fond d'écran ?


----------



## greggorynque (15 Août 2007)

Je sais plus d'ou il vient, peut etre de windows vista 

non retrouv&#233;, il vient d'un site proposant pleins de walls pour bi ecran, je me rapelle plus du site, mais il avais &#233;t&#233; balanc&#233; ici, j'essaye de te retrouver ca de suite.........

et voila, il vient de mandolux

http://www.mandolux.com/

bp de ses walls sont superbes, tumb a deja du telecharger toute sa base ^


----------



## SirG (15 Août 2007)

Il y en a en triple écran!!!  C'est possible, ça? Sur MacPro peut-être, en collant trois cartes graphiques.


----------



## Pouasson (15 Août 2007)

tu peux coller jusqu'&#224; 8 moniteurs avec un Mac pro, en utilisant les DVI dual de 4 cartes (dont 3 en PCI).


Sinon, t'as des box qui permettent l'affichage de deux &#233;crans suppl&#233;mentaires &#224; un MAcbook par exemple.

http://www.matrox.com/graphics/en/gxm/products/dh2go/digital/home.php


----------



## greggorynque (15 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> voila mon nouveau bureau
> 
> vert et dock orange...
> 
> ...



j'attend toujours des commentaires, particulierement si vous aimez les couleurs ! !


----------



## CERDAN (15 Août 2007)

Les dossiers, le fond, les macbooks et la barre des menus s'harmonisent tr&#232;s bien, ( vert , c'est ma couleur pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e ).


----------



## SirG (15 Août 2007)

Poissondezil a dit:


> tu peux coller jusqu'&#224; 8 moniteurs avec un Mac pro, en utilisant les DVI dual de 4 cartes (dont 3 en PCI).
> 
> 
> Sinon, t'as des box qui permettent l'affichage de deux &#233;crans suppl&#233;mentaires &#224; un MAcbook par exemple.
> ...



Merci pour le lien.





greggorynque a dit:


> j'attend toujours des commentaires, particulierement si vous aimez les couleurs ! !



Rah, je suis vert!


----------



## Albadros (16 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> j'attend toujours des commentaires, particulierement si vous aimez les couleurs ! !



salut toi  ca faisait un petit temps que j'voulais voir ton desk  pcq ton ancien avec les cactus et tout etait splendide 

Alors comme a dit Cerdan  tres harmonieux 

Le wall est bien de mandolux je serai pass&#233; plus tot j'aurais pu le dire  je l'ai aussi et :love:  pour resumer 

Pour tes 2 OS, c'est tres sympa  j'aime bien.

Pour les icones de dossiers  je dis bravo je les ai mais j'ai jamais su les accorder avec un theme ou un wall   mais je les trouve un peu trop grosse et trop pres du dock :rose: 

Dock bien sympa  l'icone de pacman est cool 
(juste celle d'itunes que je trouve pas top top  ) 

Mais sinon tres sympa   on peut avoir un screen des icones de ton finder ? 


EDIT : WAOW j'ai abus&#233; sur les smileys ^^


----------



## greggorynque (16 Août 2007)

L'abus de smiley n'est pas nocif pour la sant&#233; 

L'icone de Pacman est de moi, tir&#233;e d'une autre ou elle etais devant un dossier.

J'ai aussipersonnalis&#233;e la corbeille photoshop et itune, mis je suis d'accord avec toi, je vais changer celle d'itunes que je trouve tr&#232;s moyenne


----------



## CERDAN (17 Août 2007)

Encore un petit desk  toujours sobre... 

Que pensez vous de ce fond d'&#233;cran ? J'adore le green en ce moment 

Je suis en train de chercher une icone pour Vista. Vous avez des tuyaux ? Selon ce qu'on dit, il faut les telecharger en fichier windows puis l'installer sur windows.


----------



## MacMadam (17 Août 2007)

Je te suggère le pack Animals de ce site, plus exactement la dernière icône de la première ligne (à droite). C'est très mignon, et c'est téléchargeable pour Mac et PC 

http://turbomilk.com/freeicons/


----------



## Pooley (17 Août 2007)

[URL=http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image2ps1.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Sympa ce fond .


----------



## Pooley (17 Août 2007)

je sais plus qui du fofo l'avait mis en ligne...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2007)

Je sais c'est tumb, il est dans vos coups de coeur.


----------



## Pooley (17 Août 2007)

ouais voilà... pis depuis que j'ai vu le film des simpsons (deux fois siouplai) je sais pas...chuis amoureux d'eux et je deviens aussi con qu'homer...

le célibat me réussit pas visiblement


----------



## Diablogmp3 (17 Août 2007)

Mon petit desk à moi :





Un peu de Candybar, de Wallpamac et de Cleardock et tout de suite on a un bureau qui a un peu de bagout


----------



## SirG (18 Août 2007)

Je trouve ça boule-vert-sang.


----------



## Diablogmp3 (18 Août 2007)

Jusque là, mon bureau c'était ça :





Tout de suite, on change de thème pour le wall


----------



## oohTONY (19 Août 2007)

Superbe image !
Je ne l'ai qu'en petite résolution ; et toi ?


----------



## Diablogmp3 (19 Août 2007)

De laquelle tu parles ? Leg Warmers ?
Je l'ai simplement recuper&#233; depuis ton site


----------



## Capmari (19 Août 2007)

Peut-on avoir plusieurs docks ? Une à droite,une à gauche et une en bas  tout ça à l'aide d'un log bien sûr


----------



## SirG (19 Août 2007)

Oui, notamment avec A-Dock.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> [URL=http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image2ps1.jpg]
> 
> [/URL]



Super fond d'écran !!!


----------



## Pooley (20 Août 2007)

merci à thumb


----------



## eyescarz (21 Août 2007)

allez premier screenshot de mon nouveau joujou


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

Joli monsieur.


----------



## Pooley (21 Août 2007)

allez en ce moment je me sens plus, je suis en etat d'admiration devant Londres, faut que j'y aille faut que j'y aille faut que j'y aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiille!!

http://haschsynkenain.deviantart.com/art/desktop-2-London-62919560

comment &#231;a U2 c'est pas un groupe londonien? m'en tamponne, pis c'est pas &#224; moi qu'vous allez apprendre &#231;a d'abord-nan-mais-oh!

ah au passage, dans les xtras d'adium y a pas de kit pour adium avec l'icone crystal albook... resultat &#231;a casse le reste du doc... quelqu'un sait si ce pack existe et si oui ou on peut le trouver?


----------



## greggorynque (22 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> comment ça U2 c'est pas un groupe londonien? m'en tamponne, pis c'est pas à moi qu'vous allez apprendre ça d'abord-nan-mais-oh!


  non U2 c'est MADE in Ireland puis USisé par contre les Beatles c'est anglais 

concernat adium, il existe une icone mais ca dpend du set que tu utilise

Lien Magique

ca te va ca ?


----------



## SirG (22 Août 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> allez premier screenshot de mon nouveau joujou



C'est moi ou il y a un problème avec le serveur de mezimages? Que ce soit avec Safari ou Firefox, rien.


----------



## tweek (22 Août 2007)

SirG a dit:


> C'est moi ou il y a un problème avec le serveur de mezimages? Que ce soit avec Safari ou Firefox, rien.



non non, pareil ici.


----------



## Pooley (22 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> non U2 c'est MADE in Ireland puis USisé par contre les Beatles c'est anglais
> 
> concernat adium, il existe une icone mais ca dpend du set que tu utilise
> 
> ...



mais ya pas le crystal albook dedans 

merci quand même

pis etant fan de U2 (concert au SdT et tout et tout, je suis désesperé de voir comment évolue mon groupe fétiche... ach zooropa...


----------



## Toumak (22 Août 2007)

voici le nouveau desk' de mon imac :





fini le sombre, par un temps pareil (je sais pas chez vous mais à Bruxelles ...) un peu de clarté s'il vous plait


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

New Shot.


----------



## Toumak (23 Août 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> New Shot.



c'est roze :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2007)

Oui mais j'aime bien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## SirG (23 Août 2007)

T'as mis la dose sur le rose et tu oses faire une pause pendant que tu causes.


----------



## Albadros (23 Août 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> voici le nouveau desk' de mon imac :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey ! j'aime bien   le wall est bien sympathique en plus.

Je vous poste le mien 






Clean comme le Vent

Pas trop Crade mais pas Moche non plus


----------



## SirG (23 Août 2007)

Je profite de la nouvelle fonctionnalité d'OnyX pour afficher mon fond d'écran animé sur mon PowerBook.


----------



## greggorynque (23 Août 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Je profite de la nouvelle fonctionnalité d'OnyX pour afficher mon fond d'écran animé sur mon PowerBook.



QUOI QUOI QUOI ???? ENFIN DES FONDS D'ECRAN VIDEO ???? C'EST VRAI ??????

JE ne me tient plus, j'adore l'idée du fond d'écran bougeant legerement ! ! ! J'en reve depuis longtemps....

:bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:


----------



## Albadros (23 Août 2007)

bah c'est possible depuis pas mal de temps qd meme...


----------



## Albadros (23 Août 2007)

.....


----------



## greggorynque (23 Août 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> bah c'est possible depuis pas mal de temps qd meme...



Je savais pas je viens de le voir....

merci ! !


----------



## SirG (23 Août 2007)

Oui, mais ma version d'OnyX datait, et c'est en faisant la mise à jour sur mon PowerBook que je l'ai remarqué.


----------



## tweek (23 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> QUOI QUOI QUOI ???? ENFIN DES FONDS D'ECRAN VIDEO ???? C'EST VRAI ??????
> 
> JE ne me tient plus, j'adore l'idée du fond d'écran bougeant legerement ! ! ! J'en reve depuis longtemps....
> 
> :bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe::bebe:



Tu fais une composition Quartz vidéo à deux balles, tu la glisses-déposes en fond d'écran et ca marche... Depuis des années..


----------



## Nanaky (23 Août 2007)

Salut à tous ! Voila le mien !

http://img528.imageshack.us/my.php?image=monburosh5.png


----------



## Albadros (23 Août 2007)

C'est quoi le programme avec comme icone l'as de pique ?


----------



## Nanaky (23 Août 2007)

C'est juste le solitaire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Août 2007)

Pooley a dit:


> allez en ce moment je me sens plus, je suis en etat d'admiration devant Londres, faut que j'y aille faut que j'y aille faut que j'y aiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiille!!




ca devrait te plaire


----------



## tweek (24 Août 2007)

tumb a dit:


> ca devrait te plaire



+1

 :love:


----------



## malikoum (24 Août 2007)

Salut,
J ai regarde vos fonds d ecran et je m apercois que l on peut avoir la pochette du cd que l on ecoute.

Avec quel soft on peut faire ca ??

Et j adore le desktop d homer, ou puis je le trouver ??

Merci


----------



## Namida (24 Août 2007)

malikoum a dit:


>



Synergy ou Yahoo! Widgets, entre autres.

Le beignet, c'est par là.


----------



## malikoum (24 Août 2007)

Merci beaucoup Namida.

Il va falloir a aller dormir maintenant, tu as vu l heure ??


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Août 2007)

Bonjour à tous !



Esprit Black & Blue

Et la vallée de la restonica en fond d'écran


----------



## nastyshrimp (25 Août 2007)

Comme c'est la saison ! ...

http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/6219/summerwintervo3.png

(edit, merci)


----------



## Toumak (25 Août 2007)

cool Pharma'  



nastyshrimp a dit:


> Comme c'est la saison ! ...
> 
> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/6219/summerwintervo3.png



marche po


----------



## greggorynque (25 Août 2007)

nastyshrimp a dit:


> Comme c'est la saison ! ...



Tu t'es trompé, ton lien menne a la page d'acceuil d'imageshack

tiens le voila corrigé 

NUAGES


nastyshrimp, d'ou viennent ces icones STP ?


----------



## nastyshrimp (25 Août 2007)

Un jour j'arriverais à utiliser les balises de réduction d'image imageshak sur ce forum ... merci de la correction 

Pour les icônes :
Komik, de Wilson Ink, ici


----------



## ice (26 Août 2007)

nastyshrimp a dit:


> Un jour j'arriverais à utiliser les balises de réduction d'image imageshak sur ce forum ... merci de la correction
> 
> Pour les icônes :
> Komik, de Wilson Ink, ici


C'est tr&#232;s joli bravo


----------



## tweek (26 Août 2007)

​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

Où peut-on trouver le nouveau wallpaper de Leopard ?


----------



## tweek (26 Août 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Où peut-on trouver le nouveau wallpaper de Leopard ?



Here you go


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2007)

Merci .


----------



## MacMadam (27 Août 2007)

cool  Merci.


----------



## CERDAN (27 Août 2007)

tumb a dit:


> ca devrait te plaire



Trop beau ce fond d'ecran ,)


----------



## tweek (29 Août 2007)

​

Je me suis mis en 32 px enfin


----------



## yzykom (29 Août 2007)

Sympa, le lambris. Et tr&#232;s subtil, les spots cach&#233;s sous la barre des menus.


----------



## CERDAN (30 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> ​
> 
> Je me suis mis en 32 px enfin



J'ai toujours aim&#233; un fond d'&#233;cran texture bois .
Comme dans ce genre aussi : 
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/01031_wood_1680x1050.jpg


----------



## Didjo (30 Août 2007)

Ça fesais un bail !
Je reviens de vacances, première chose : ce fil ^^
Et ba bravo à tous ! Magnifiques ces walls !
Un petite question néanmoins...



tweek a dit:


> ​
> 
> Je me suis mis en 32 px enfin



Je trouve pas le wall. Tu m'éclairerais s'il te plait ?
Merci !


----------



## tweek (30 Août 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Ça fesais un bail !
> Je reviens de vacances, première chose : ce fil ^^
> Et ba bravo à tous ! Magnifiques ces walls !
> Un petite question néanmoins...
> ...



Y'a un fil sur macthemes où ils se partagent les textures en bois.

Recherches "wood" sur leur forum tu tombera dessus


----------



## CERDAN (30 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Y'a un fil sur macthemes où ils se partagent les textures en bois.
> 
> Recherches "wood" sur leur forum tu tombera dessus



Je ne trouve pas la fonction recherche :rose: .


----------



## tweek (30 Août 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas la fonction recherche :rose: .



Dans la section forum, tu as Index, User List, Rules et Search


----------



## Albadros (30 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> ​
> 
> Je me suis mis en 32 px enfin


 
ALORS LA !!! Ces spots, c'est une SUPER MEGA IDEE !!! 

y a un modele ? ou comment as tu fait ? 

en tout cas c'est génial  j'en suis fan


----------



## tweek (30 Août 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> ALORS LA !!! Ces spots, c'est une SUPER MEGA IDEE !!!
> 
> y a un modele ? ou comment as tu fait ?
> 
> en tout cas c'est génial  j'en suis fan



Photoshop ;p

Celui-ci présenté dans mon Desk n'est pas le mien.

Je suis en train d'en faire quelques variantes, j'en ai déjà fini une. si vous aimez la lumière plutôt froide et le noir et blanc.. 



​


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

Très joli desks messieurs .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

je confirme... J'adopte 
Merci pour la wall tweek..(tu n'a pas mis de copyright   )


----------



## tweek (30 Août 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> je confirme... J'adopte
> Merci pour la wall tweek..(tu n'a pas mis de copyright   )



Beg you pardon ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Beg you pardon ?



Merci, tu m'as fait prendre mon dico d'anglais  :love: 
j'espère que j'ai bien compris (même avec un dico je suis vraiment mauvais ...)
Ton wall est sur mon macbook et il ya vraiment rien de tel que le noir/blanc


----------



## tweek (30 Août 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci, tu m'as fait prendre mon dico d'anglais  :love:
> j'espère que j'ai bien compris (même avec un dico je suis vraiment mauvais ...)
> Ton wall est sur mon macbook et il ya vraiment rien de tel que le noir/blanc



Je n'ai pas compris pour ton blabla sur le copyright...


'change ton dico, hein..


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2007)

Bon je sais c'étais pas terrible  
Juste que le wall que tu as laissé, tout le monde peut le prendre à souhait. Alors qu'avec le copyright tu peux demander une sorte de contrepartie financière... 
Bon dsl c'étais pas drôle:rose: :rose:


----------



## CERDAN (31 Août 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Photoshop ;p
> 
> Celui-ci présenté dans mon Desk n'est pas le mien.
> 
> ...


 
Tout simplement sublime, c'est tout ce que j'adore .


----------



## Didjo (31 Août 2007)

Après Ns Desk sous OSX, Vos Coups de Cur, voici vos Sublissimes idées ^^
Merci beaucoup c'est vrai que c'est magnifique


----------



## tweek (4 Septembre 2007)

Un peu différent..



​


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2007)

Très joli, c'est Leopard ou bien c'est Photoshop ? .


----------



## tweek (4 Septembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très joli, c'est Leopard ou bien c'est Photoshop ? .



Leopard


----------



## CERDAN (4 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Leopard



C'est quoi l'application qui se trouve dans le dock avec la feuille verte mouillée ? :love:


----------



## yzykom (4 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> C'est quoi l'application qui se trouve dans le dock avec la feuille verte mouillée ? :love:




Je réponds à sa place : c'est Coda de Panic Software, un éditeur de site internet plutôt bien fichu (pour amateur de code).


----------



## tweek (4 Septembre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Je réponds à sa place : c'est Coda de Panic Software, un éditeur de site internet plutôt bien fichu (pour amateur de code).



Ouaip y'a meme des bouquins inclus dans ce logiciel pour le CSS HTML et Javascript. :love:


----------



## julien.alkaza (4 Septembre 2007)

Même question....Le Dock est très joli!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2007)

Ça fait pas mal de temps que j'avais envie de me faire un thème avec des tons rouges et blancs, en partant des icônes zen de Timm Vom Endt, ou des icônes amora de David Lanham.

Vu que Leopard sort bientôt je peux me permettre de faire des bêtises alors je m'y suis mis hier soir. Comme je n'aime pas les icônes de dossiers d'Amora j'ai essayé d'en refaire d'autres. Idem pour les disques. Le résultat est pas terrible (forcément, chuis pas artiste moi) mais c'est pas grave dans deux semaines ShapeShifter arrête de fonctionner et dans deux mois je reformate.





Du coup, est-ce que vous auriez sous la main un fond d'écran qui irait avec tout ça (genre avec des dominantes blanches et rouges pour changer ) ?


----------



## Didjo (4 Septembre 2007)

C'est magnifique ! Faut pas faire d'auto-dérision ! On a vu des choses bien moins belles ici !

D'ailleur les icones, c'est que Amora ?


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Septembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> C'est magnifique ! Faut pas faire d'auto-dérision ! On a vu des choses bien moins belles ici !


Ben si tu regardes de plus près tu verras que les perspectives sur les dossiers sont foireuses (sur les disques ça va un peu mieux, plus facile). Les seules qui soient vraiment bien sont images et films (developer est pas mal aussi mais pas sur la photo). Je pense que ç'aurait été plus sympa avec des dessins monochromes comme pour les icônes de la barre de gauche, mais je ne suis pas capable de dessiner ça. 
Enfin, merci 



Didjo a dit:


> D'ailleur les icones, c'est que Amora ?


Non. Les icônes rouges rondes avec dessin en blanc (barre d'outils, barre de gauche) viennent d'Amora. Certaines icônes qu'on voit dans le dock aussi.
Celles du milieu (de QuickTime à iPhoto) viennent soit d'un set intitulé red apple soit de xPack par Nato Kino.
Les dossiers, disques et corbeille viennent de Timm Vom Endt. J'ai enlevé le sinogramme qui était dessus pour pouvoir coller les images que je voulais.
Les autres icônes, et toutes celles que j'ai collées sur les dossiers, viennent d'un peu partout.

PS: merci à EMqA pour ce superbe fond d'écran.


----------



## tybalt02 (5 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Un peu différent..
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Vraiment beau !

Est ce que tu aurais un lien pour le wall ? Merci d'avance


----------



## Toumak (5 Septembre 2007)

superbes vos desk', comme d'hab'  

voici mon p'tit dernier


----------



## tweek (5 Septembre 2007)

tybalt02 a dit:


> Vraiment beau !
> 
> Est ce que tu aurais un lien pour le wall ? Merci d'avance



Rush Hour


----------



## SirG (5 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> superbes vos desk', comme d'hab'
> 
> voici mon p'tit dernier



Superbe le fond.


----------



## tybalt02 (6 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Rush Hour



Je suis pourtant allé chercher sur interfacelift ... mais pas trouvé ;( Donc merci beaucoup !


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2007)

tybalt02 a dit:


> Je suis pourtant allé chercher sur interfacelift ... mais pas trouvé ;( Donc merci beaucoup !



Pas de problème


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> superbes vos desk', comme d'hab'
> 
> voici mon p'tit dernier



Joli shot, tr&#232;s coh&#233;rent !


----------



## Toumak (6 Septembre 2007)

SirG a dit:


> Superbe le fond.





C0rentin a dit:


> Joli shot, très cohérent !



sympa les gars


----------



## daffyb (6 Septembre 2007)

Question HS.... 
c'est quoi ce widget ?


----------



## oohTONY (6 Septembre 2007)

C'était un compte à rebours de la date de sorties du prochain iPod qui fût en fait TROIS nouveaux iPods


----------



## SirG (6 Septembre 2007)

Dont un Nano affreusement disgracieux comparativement à l'ancien, un petit gros en somme.

Je sens que je vais me rabattre sur l'iTouch. 

Y en a vraiment des chouettes de Widget si on fouille bien.


----------



## daffyb (6 Septembre 2007)

Ce que je cherche, c'est justement le nom de ce widget... alors ?? quelqu'un sait ??


----------



## Patamach (8 Septembre 2007)

Suffit de lire ... 







:style:


----------



## Bibabelou (9 Septembre 2007)




----------



## s2one (11 Septembre 2007)

*je d&#233;bute juste dans le tuning du macbook...*

j'ai &#233;dit&#233; pour que ca soit moin lourd


----------



## yzykom (11 Septembre 2007)

A&#239;e ! Tu as omis de redimensionner tes images : &#231;a d&#233;borde de partout et surtout &#231;a p&#232;se une tonne.  

Sinon, sympas tes th&#232;mes. Une pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour le premier avec le Dock orange et bleu pour rappeler les tons du papier peint.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

Jolis desks S2one.


----------



## CERDAN (11 Septembre 2007)

J'aime bien le deuxi&#232;me fond d'&#233;cran  !!!


----------



## SirG (11 Septembre 2007)

Moi, c'est plus le premier, avec cette touche d'orange sur le fond du dock. Belle originalité.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> voici le nouveau desk' de mon imac :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe, c'est vrai que le noir a force ça lasse, moi aussi j'ai mis un peu de couleur, mais tes icones me servent toujours autant


----------



## banewone (11 Septembre 2007)

salut voici mon nouveau desk plein de verdure et de ............... truc blanc


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2007)

Très chouette ton desk
Tu peux indiquer tes icones et ton thèmes svp (même si je crois savoir lequel )
Merci
ps: comment t'as fait pour ton dock? (désolé surement une question de débutant)


----------



## Didjo (11 Septembre 2007)

Le thème c'est Aqua, il me semble, transparence avec un logiciel dont j'ai omis le nom... Et le Dock c'est avec Onyx - ou TinkerTool peut-être.


----------



## tweek (11 Septembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Le thème c'est Aqua, il me semble, transparence avec un logiciel dont j'ai omis le nom... Et le Dock c'est avec Onyx - ou TinkerTool peut-être.



SetAlphaValue je crois...


La barre de menus Finder est pratiquement invisible.. :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2007)

Pas de customisation sur celui-ci, manque de temps, et les choses les plus simples sont parfois les meilleures :sleep:


----------



## tweek (12 Septembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> les choses les plus simples sont parfois les meilleures :sleep:





+1


----------



## jeff3 (12 Septembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Pas de customisation sur celui-ci, manque de temps, et les choses les plus simples sont parfois les meilleures :sleep:



Génial  

Un p'tit lien pour les icones " à classer" & "WIP" stp ?


----------



## CERDAN (12 Septembre 2007)

Super desk . Surtout le fond d'ecran ! Il vien d'ou ?


----------



## PawBroon (12 Septembre 2007)

Magnifique Tumb, comme d'habitude.


----------



## Capmari (12 Septembre 2007)

toumak !!!! Superbe ton bureau, as-tu utilis&#233; shapeshifter ? Si oui avec quel th&#232;me ? et comment as -tu modifier tes &#238;cones sur le dock ? 

Merci.

PS : Si quelqu'un sait o&#249; t&#233;l&#233;charger directement ce th&#232;me et ces &#238;cones, qu'il poste le lien merci. 
Je le veux ce th&#232;me, j'adore le gris et l'environnement sombre.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2007)

Très joli desk Tumb, je vois qu'on revient tous à Aqua après être parti sous d'autres cieux.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Septembre 2007)

jeff3 a dit:


> Un p'tit lien pour les icones " à classer" & "WIP" stp ?



à classer provient du pack YoJimbo. 
WIP est l'application Soho Notes. 




Les 2 sont crées par Jonas Rask.



CERDAN a dit:


> Super desk . Surtout le fond d'ecran ! Il vien d'ou ?



C'est made in France  
Je t'ai mis le fond ici.


----------



## jeff3 (12 Septembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> à classer provient du pack YoJimbo.
> WIP est l'application Soho Notes.
> 
> 
> ...



Merci tumb


----------



## CERDAN (12 Septembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> à classer provient du pack YoJimbo.
> WIP est l'application Soho Notes.
> 
> 
> ...



Merci .


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2007)

Capmari a dit:


> toumak !!!! Superbe ton bureau, as-tu utilisé shapeshifter ? Si oui avec quel thème ? et comment as -tu modifier tes îcones sur le dock ?
> 
> Merci.
> 
> ...



merci 

thème : Liger (sans le ligerdock)
icones : celles du thème crystal clear + d'autres créés par moi car elle n'existaient pas toutes


----------



## jva (12 Septembre 2007)

Que le disque sur le bureau ... Sinon, il y en a de trop


----------



## tweek (12 Septembre 2007)

jva a dit:


> Que le disque sur le bureau ... Sinon, il y en a de trop



C'est pas la taille qui est trop grande?


----------



## jva (12 Septembre 2007)

Il faut m'excuser ... C'est la première fois que je poste des images.
Promis pour la prochaine fois m'sieur


----------



## valentin007 (12 Septembre 2007)

Sa fait toujours plaisir quelques petits fond d'écran.
merci


----------



## valentin007 (12 Septembre 2007)

merci


----------



## Capmari (12 Septembre 2007)

Merci Toumak. Sinon j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; le pack albook crystal th&#232;me pour les icones, comment fais tu pour changer les ic&#244;nes du Dock ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Toumak (12 Septembre 2007)

Capmari a dit:


> Merci Toumak. Sinon j'ai téléchargé le pack albook crystal thème pour les icones, comment fais tu pour changer les icônes du Dock ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



ça c'est expliqué dans le forum custo
y'a un topic épinglé  

mais en gros il faut modifier les icones des applications (à la main ou via un soft comme candybar) et relancer le dock


----------



## Capmari (12 Septembre 2007)

ok ca y est j'ai toutes les icones en gris transparent sauf le finder 
Ok je vais installer Candy Bar et voir ca demain. 

Merci il ressemble presque au tien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Très jolie Desk 
Petite question par pur curiosité (je sais, c'est un vilai default ): quelle est cette apllication entre Flash et iweb?
Merci d'avance


----------



## tweek (14 Septembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tr&#232;s jolie Desk
> Petite question par pur curiosit&#233; (je sais, c'est un vilai default ): quelle est cette apllication entre Flash et iweb?
> Merci d'avance



RAPIDWEAVER !!

Un logiciel qui se faufilera dans ta chambre la nuit pour t'&#233;triper si tu oses cliquer sur iWeb 

Putain, j'ai quelques probl&#232;mes moi.. 







@Tumb: Delicious, as usual


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Je t'en pris ne me flagèle pas!   
J'avais pas grillé l'icône, mais désolé je fais partie des "ceux qui n'y connaissent rien assumant l'utilisation masive d'iweb"


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Très joli Tumb tu es en forme !


----------



## s2one (15 Septembre 2007)

banewone a dit:


> salut voici mon nouveau desk plein de verdure et de ............... truc blanc


i déchire ce desk avec les icone qui vont bien avec...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2007)

Bon Voici mon premier Desk
Soyez indulgent!! Merci  
Il est tout simple avec peu de modifications


----------



## CERDAN (15 Septembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon Voici mon premier Desk
> Soyez indulgent!! Merci
> Il est tout simple avec peu de modifications



J'adore le bord du dock et l'ensemble. 
J'aime bien au le WALL.


----------



## tweek (15 Septembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon Voici mon premier Desk
> Soyez indulgent!! Merci
> Il est tout simple avec peu de modifications



Mais mais mais c'est qu'il a du goût  


à part le dock hideux (bordure rouge) le reste est très bien.


----------



## Aimar_10 (16 Septembre 2007)

Après des mois passés à admirer vos Desks, j'me lance pour la première fois  ça fait longtemps que j'suis adepte de la custo, j'avais juste la flemme de m'inscrire   pour me faire pardonner, voilà mes deux derniers desks !

Enjoy 

http://web.mac.com/ahmedklink/Site/custo1.tiff

http://web.mac.com/ahmedklink/Site/custo2.tiff

Wallpapers => By Me, Etre Photographe ça aide 
Thèmes => Grab Trouvé sur MacThemes

Si vous avez d'autres questions, n'hésitez pas 

P.S: Veuillez excuser la vitesse de chargement lamentable de .Mac...


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Septembre 2007)

j'aime bien sauf le chat pathétique avec la fille sur le 2e lien, genre ça craint d'étaler ça:mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Septembre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> j'aime bien sauf le chat pathétique avec la fille sur le 2e lien, genre ça craint d'étaler ça:mouais:



Surtout avec la catégorie "ex" dans adium.....


----------



## Aimar_10 (16 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai, je te l'accorde ! le pire c'est que j'ai hesité à refaire une deuxième capture mais me suis que vous feriez même pas attention, qu'on capterai pas forcément de quoi ça parlait, qu'au final c'était pas si différent d'un "un petit sourire pour la capture"  
Quoiqu'il en soit c'était vraiment pas dans le but d'étaler le contenu de la conversation.. 
Après le groupe Ex sur adium, un délire de jeunesse sur MSN que j'ai jamais enlevé, va savoir pourquoi  

Sinon, ravi que ça te plaise


----------



## Aimar_10 (16 Septembre 2007)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> Après des mois passés à admirer vos Desks, j'me lance pour la première fois  ça fait longtemps que j'suis adepte de la custo, j'avais juste la flemme de m'inscrire   pour me faire pardonner, voilà mes deux derniers desks !
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> ...



Pour le thème, j'me suis planté, c'est pas GRAB mais GAIA, énorme confusion de ma part surement dû à l'heure tardive de mon post :love: 
Quoiqu'il en soit, il est bien sur macthemes: http://macthemes2.net/2007/07/31/gaia-suite-released/


----------



## tweek (16 Septembre 2007)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> C'est vrai, je te l'accorde ! le pire c'est que j'ai hesité à refaire une deuxième capture mais me suis que vous feriez même pas attention, qu'on capterai pas forcément de quoi ça parlait



Prends-nous pour des cons, hein


----------



## Aimar_10 (16 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Prends-nous pour des cons, hein



 

Allez, pour effacer ma bêtise, j'ai remplacé la pathétique fenêtre de chat par mes dossiers, beaucoup plus en rapport avec la custo  par contre le groupe ex est toujours là :mouais:   

http://web.mac.com/ahmedklink/Site/custo2.tiff


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

Alors je vous remets mon desk avec des petits changements 
J'ai chang&#233; les ic&#244;nes des Applications dans le dock
C'est l&#224; que j'ai besoin de vos lumi&#232;res  :love: 
Je ne trouve pas d'ic&#244;nes qui aille pour iweb et les 3 appli d'iwork
Si vous avez des id&#233;es, ca serais vraiment sympa 
Merci d'avance

ps: Sympa ton desk Aimar_10, la fen&#234;tre finder est quand m&#234;me mieux!!


----------



## Aimar_10 (16 Septembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Alors je vous remets mon desk avec des petits changements
> J'ai changé les icônes des Applications dans le dock
> C'est là que j'ai besoin de vos lumières  :love:
> Je ne trouve pas d'icônes qui aille pour iweb et les 3 appli d'iwork
> ...



Thanks  
A propos de iWeb et iWork, étant dans la même situation que toi, je les ai simplement enlever du dock et je les lance avec Quicksilver au besoin :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2007)

Je crois que si je trouve rien, je vais proceder de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re 
Par contre, j'aime pas Quicksilver (je sens que je vais &#234;tre conspu&#233; ) je passe par rapidostart qui me conviens parfaitement apr&#232;s 2 ou 3 r&#233;glages.
Merci quand m&#234;me


----------



## Didjo (17 Septembre 2007)

J'aime pas QuickSilver (trop lent à démarer et pendant la recherche), vive DragThing ! :love:


----------



## Didjo (17 Septembre 2007)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> http://web.mac.com/ahmedklink/Site/custo1.tiff
> http://web.mac.com/ahmedklink/Site/custo2.tiff
> Si vous avez d'autres questions, n'hésitez pas



Pour ta liste de contacts Adium tu es partis de quel style ?


----------



## Aimar_10 (17 Septembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Pour ta liste de contacts Adium tu es partis de quel style ?



C'est le style GAIA. Il est dans les extras qu'il y a dans le thème GAIA, j'crois que j'ai mis le lien plus haut


----------



## Albadros (22 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous 

J'ai un petit faible pour les walls en dessins de ce genre : 

http://assiduous-studios.deviantart.com/art/the-light-61725681

Si vous en avez d'autres, je suis preneur 

pcq je n'arrive pas a en trouver d'autres


----------



## tweek (22 Septembre 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> J'ai un petit faible pour les walls en dessins de ce genre :
> 
> ...



David Lanham


----------



## Didjo (22 Septembre 2007)

Grillé


----------



## tweek (22 Septembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Grillé



Ouaip, une heure après..


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2007)

Bon vu qu'il n'y pas beaucoup de nouveau desk, 
je repose le mien définitivement terminé (pour le moment )
j'ai enfin trouver des icônes qui me convenées. il y a vraiment de tout....


----------



## Toumak (23 Septembre 2007)

New Desk' les amis


----------



## yzykom (23 Septembre 2007)

Superbe.  

L'effet &#171; Dock 3D &#187; de Leopard rend particuli&#232;rement bien avec un tel papier-peint.


----------



## quetzal (23 Septembre 2007)

Aimar, j'adore ton bureau : http://web.mac.com/ahmedklink/Site/custo2.tiff
Surtout les widgets tr&#232;s discrets, les icones, et la barre de menus

Je vais essayer de reproduire certains effets, mais je te demanderais si je trouve pas. D'accord ?


----------



## quetzal (23 Septembre 2007)

Bon, j'ai réussi à télécharger Gaia, mais je ne sais pas comment l'installer.

Quand je mets .gui kit et extras dans mes applications, ils ne veulent pas s'ouvrir.

Sans doute faut-il les placer ailleurs, mais où ??


----------



## Aimar_10 (23 Septembre 2007)

quetzal a dit:


> Bon, j'ai réussi à télécharger Gaia, mais je ne sais pas comment l'installer.
> 
> Quand je mets .gui kit et extras dans mes applications, ils ne veulent pas s'ouvrir.
> 
> Sans doute faut-il les placer ailleurs, mais où ??



Il faut que t'installes "shapeshifter" un petit soft qui te permet de customiser l'apparence du finder 

http://unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter


----------



## CERDAN (23 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> New Desk' les amis
> 
> Il est vraiment magnifique ce dock !! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## link93300 (23 Septembre 2007)

Rien ne vaut le bon vieux theme classic de MacOs :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> New Desk' les amis



Magnifique comme d'hab' .


----------



## Kukana (23 Septembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> New Desk' les amis



comment tu fait pour dock j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé....


----------



## Didjo (23 Septembre 2007)

:bebe:


----------



## tweek (23 Septembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> comment tu fait pour dock j'ai cherché mais pas trouvé....



Magique


----------



## Pooley (23 Septembre 2007)

ça y est ça a leo avant tout le monde alors ça flambe


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

Alors je pose une question mis je sens qu'on va me rouspeter car vou en avez deja parler... Mais j'ai pas trouver!!
J'adore l'icône des Préférences systèmes (les rouages) de Léopard...
Vous voyez où je veux en venir???  
Pour être plus clair, Peuxt-on trouver cette icônes pour Tiger??
Merci d'avance


----------



## tweek (23 Septembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Alors je pose une question mis je sens qu'on va me rouspeter car vou en avez deja parler... Mais j'ai pas trouver!!
> J'adore l'ic&#244;ne des Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes (les rouages) de L&#233;opard...
> Vous voyez o&#249; je veux en venir???
> Pour &#234;tre plus clair, Peuxt-on trouver cette ic&#244;nes pour Tiger??
> Merci d'avance



Ouais, si je me souviens bien y'a un ou deux icon designers qui ont sorti leur version.

Fais une petite recherche sur les forums de Macthemes ou DeviantArt, tu trouveras ce que tu cherches.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

Merci je cherche je cherche....
Ca va bien arriver un jour 

ps: En plus, mon anglais est assez voir tr&#232;s limit&#233;..
Si par hasard quelqu'un voit un truc.... Je suis interress&#233;


----------



## tweek (24 Septembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci je cherche je cherche....
> Ca va bien arriver un jour
> 
> ps: En plus, mon anglais est assez voir très limité..
> Si par hasard quelqu'un voit un truc.... Je suis interressé



Mots-clés: essaye Leopard System preferences


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2007)

Meri tweek!!
J'ai trouvé 
ps: Je te boulerais vert quand je pourrais, là je peux plus!!!   :rose:


----------



## CERDAN (24 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai, magnifique ces preferences systeme .


----------



## greggorynque (25 Septembre 2007)

vous pouvez la partager ??


----------



## Toumak (25 Septembre 2007)

pour tous ceux qui veulent les icones de leopard, j'en ai fait une petite archive à télécharger dans la discu "nouveautés de leopard"


----------



## numsix (25 Septembre 2007)

un petit desktop ....

vitae installer et papier peint manipulé.


----------



## Didjo (25 Septembre 2007)

Ça fait très... développeur :d

J'adore


----------



## Toumak (25 Septembre 2007)

moi ZOSSI


----------



## CERDAN (25 Septembre 2007)

J'adore l'esprit technique ce de desktop, bravo pour la r&#233;alisation, mais je ne mettrais jamais ca sur mon iMac ( blanc ) ca ferait pas ... je ne trouve pas le mot. Au macpro et aux nouveaux ordinateurs mac ( alu ) ca irait bien 

Ou as-tu trouv&#233; le fond de ton fond d'&#233;cran ?


----------



## numsix (25 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'adore l'esprit technique ce de desktop, bravo pour la r&#233;alisation, mais je ne mettrais jamais ca sur mon iMac ( blanc ) ca ferait pas ... je ne trouve pas le mot. Au macpro et aux nouveaux ordinateurs mac ( alu ) ca irait bien
> 
> Ou as-tu trouv&#233; le fond de ton fond d'&#233;cran ?




Merci a tous. 

@CERDAN : Oui, sur un imac blanc, ca n'irait pas beaucoup. Je suis sur le macbook pro, ...

Voil&#224; &#224; quoi ressemblait mon _vieux_ imac G5 avant d'avoir eu quelques mis&#232;res avec shapeshifter et que je le desinstalle (dommage d'ailleurs, ...)

Pour le fond d'&#233;cran, j'avais trouv&#233; sur le net cette image bucolique tir&#233;e de la keynote de Jobs pr&#233;sentant leopard, et je l'ai mise &#224; ma sauce basique, .... Si tu veux, je peux te l'envoyer, .....


----------



## CERDAN (25 Septembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Merci a tous.
> 
> @CERDAN : Oui, sur un imac blanc, ca n'irait pas beaucoup. Je suis sur le macbook pro, ...
> 
> ...



On dirait presque un windows, non je rigole... 
Oui, j'aimerais bien.


----------



## numsix (25 Septembre 2007)

ah ah. Tu as failli me vexer. Ceci dit on peut dire ce qu'on  voudra, la seule chose que windows a de bien est qu'il est customizable (je reverai d'un shell a la fluxbox pour osx).

je te donne un lien direct pour le wall


----------



## CERDAN (25 Septembre 2007)

Nouveau desktop, pas grands changements, mais un fond d'ecran avec qui j'ai eu le coup de foudre :love: 

Voila

Est-ce que vous pensez qu'il serait bien de mettre toutes les icones ( sur le dock ) du même style que celle d'itunes(  ITNS, en dessous de Call Of Duty 2 ).


----------



## numsix (25 Septembre 2007)

Tout d&#233;pend de ton fond d'&#233;cran. Avec de telles icones, je verrais plutot un fond d'&#233;cran minimaliste et sombre. Ceci dit l'icone est tr&#232;s reussie, quelle police as tu utilis&#233;e ? Et peut-&#234;rtre diminuer un tout petit peu la reflection et ce sera parfait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Septembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


>



Magnifique :style:  



numsix a dit:


> Voilà à quoi ressemblait mon _vieux_ imac G5



Très joli, ca me fait penser au style de Gerrit Vanoppen.


----------



## numsix (26 Septembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Magnifique :style:
> 
> 
> 
> Très joli, ca me fait penser au style de Gerrit Vanoppen.




Merci ! Ah oui, Gerrit, il a du style, ... Je n'étais qu'une pale et vulgaire copie, .... :]


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> un petit desktop ....
> 
> vitae installer et papier peint manipulé.]



Stam de MacThemes ? Très content de te retrouver ici !


----------



## numsix (26 Septembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Stam de MacThemes ? Très content de te retrouver ici !



Ah tiens, Corentin de McThemes, ... Cool. Ravi de te voir ici aussi.


----------



## CERDAN (26 Septembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Tout d&#233;pend de ton fond d'&#233;cran. Avec de telles icones, je verrais plutot un fond d'&#233;cran minimaliste et sombre. Ceci dit l'icone est tr&#232;s reussie, quelle police as tu utilis&#233;e ? Et peut-&#234;rtre diminuer un tout petit peu la reflection et ce sera parfait !



J'ai utilis&#233; Helvetica neue ultralight, ma pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;e :love: . La reflection, c'est l'opacit&#233; ? 



> je te donne un lien direct pour le wall



D&#233;sol&#233;, ce lien ne marche pas por moi .


----------



## Didjo (26 Septembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Ah tiens, Corentin de McThemes, ... Cool. Ravi de te voir ici aussi.



Th, th, th... C0rentin de MacG !  Virez-nous pas nos protagonistes !


----------



## numsix (26 Septembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> D&#233;sol&#233;, ce lien ne marche pas por moi .



Ah tiens, le lien marche ici, .... et meme l&#224;, .... Ben comment faire du coup, ....


----------



## quetzal (27 Septembre 2007)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> Il faut que t'installes "shapeshifter" un petit soft qui te permet de customiser l'apparence du finder
> 
> http://unsanity.com/haxies/shapeshifter



C'est fait. Install&#233; !

Quand je vais dans l'onglet "Themes", etc. Il n'y a que les th&#232;mes, icones, etc. par d&#233;faut.

J'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; installer le th&#232;me Gaia g&#233;n&#233;ral. C'est vrai que c'est un peu moins beau sous MacBook blanc. Je trouve juste que les trois boutons de fermeture, agrandissement, etc. de fen&#234;tre ne sont pas tr&#232;s visibles dans ce th&#232;me.

Je n'ai pas r&#233;ussi par contre &#224; charger les icones de remplacement de Gaia. J'ai pourtant ouvert le dossier "icones" dans Shapeshifter... Sans doute pas tr&#232;s dou&#233;...


----------



## CERDAN (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je vous pr&#233;sente mon nouveau desktop avec mon nouveau set d'icones  Newdesktop et Newdesktop2

*Fond d'&#233;cran :* Metal Flow
*Icones :* me
*Transparence du dock :* Cleardock
*Icone de l'&#233;cran apple :* viens d'un set "Blund"

Voila, j'esp&#232;re que cela vous aura plus, merci  .


----------



## tweek (29 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

Très classe !


----------



## Albadros (29 Septembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> David Lanham



bah ca correspond pas vraiment a ce que je veux  c'est des dessins d'interieurs fin pas des personnages ou des trucs bizarres ^^

Sinon je vous présente mon nouveau desk (nouveau hum hum... ca fait un petit temps que je l'ai mais je l'ai jamais posté  )

Clean : http://albadros.deviantart.com/art/Wood-Lover-Clean-66066035

Dirty : http://albadros.deviantart.com/art/Wood-Lover-Dirty-66065950


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2007)

Très chouette 
...et moi aussi, j'en ai une bonne


----------



## Aimar_10 (1 Octobre 2007)

quetzal a dit:


> C'est fait. Install&#233; !
> 
> Quand je vais dans l'onglet "Themes", etc. Il n'y a que les th&#232;mes, icones, etc. par d&#233;faut.
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que sur un macbook blanc, la barre doit beaucoup moins ressortir  les 3 boutons qui se ressemblaient tous, c'est aussi ce qui me g&#234;naient le plus sur ce th&#232;me  Apr&#232;s, pour les icones je t'avoue que je sais pas trop, j'utilise beaucoup plus candybar que shapeshifter &#224; ce niveau l&#224;


----------



## Aimar_10 (1 Octobre 2007)

Mon nouveau Desk 

Clean - http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/custo3clean.jpg

Dirty - http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/custo3.jpg

Wallpaper: "Les 4 Fantastiques"  By Me
Icons: Reflection Dock
Themes: Crystal Clear


----------



## yzykom (1 Octobre 2007)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> Mon nouveau Desk
> 
> Clean - http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/custo3clean.jpg
> 
> ...



&#199;a change du tout blanc-bleu mais c'est tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi.  

Id&#233;al pour un des nouveaux iMac ou un MacBook noir.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Octobre 2007)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> Mon nouveau Desk
> 
> Clean - http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/custo3clean.jpg
> 
> ...



Tu as quoi comme ordi ?


----------



## SirG (2 Octobre 2007)

A la taille de l'&#233;cran, j'aurais dit un MacBook. Et vu la teinte de l'ic&#244;ne sur le bureau, blanc. 

Par contre, je n'aime pas les ic&#244;nes d'application dans le dock. Pr&#233;f&#232;re de belles ic&#244;nes. Le fond par contre ...


----------



## Aimar_10 (2 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tu as quoi comme ordi ?



SirG avait presque tout bon  effectivement Macbook mais... Noir  Ayant trouv&#233; l'Icone du macbook ferm&#233; seulement en blanc, j'ai du me r&#233;soudre &#224; l'accepter.. :mouais:

Content que &#231;a vous plaise  Pour les fonds d'&#233;crans, c'est &#224; partir de mes photos, je peux en soumettre quelques unes dans la rubrique "vos cr&#233;ations" si &#231;a vous dit 
Les icones du docks apr&#232;s les avoir vu sur pas mal de vos deks je me suis dis que &#231;a le ferait pas mal sur un bureau comme celui l&#224;, c'est vrai que d'habitude je pr&#233;f&#232;re aussi les belles icones et tout et tout mais l&#224; j'aime bien, &#231;a donne un petit air de L&#233;opard avec les reflets


----------



## greggorynque (2 Octobre 2007)

en meme temps l'icone noir du blackbook ferm&#233; n'aurais pas &#233;t&#233; trop visible sur ton fond d'&#233;cran


----------



## Aimar_10 (2 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> en meme temps l'icone noir du blackbook fermé n'aurais pas été trop visible sur ton fond d'écran



Aussi


----------



## Kukana (2 Octobre 2007)

tres beau en tout cas


----------



## Didjo (3 Octobre 2007)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> Ayant trouvé l'Icone du macbook fermé seulement en blanc, j'ai du me résoudre à l'accepter.. :mouais:


File ton icône je te la fais en noir si tu veux 



Aimar_10 a dit:


> Content que ça vous plaise  Pour les fonds d'écrans, c'est à partir de mes photos, je peux en soumettre quelques unes dans la rubrique "vos créations" si ça vous dit


Oui oui oui !!!


----------



## s2one (4 Octobre 2007)

voila mon nouveau "tuning" tout en ..........naruto^^


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2007)

Très joli, bravo belle customisation !


----------



## banewone (4 Octobre 2007)

salut voila mon nouveaux desktop


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2007)

&#199;a plairait &#224; mon fils, c'est dire comme c'est chouette 
Ah ! Naruto rulez !

Edith: Oups ! j'ai trop tard&#233; &#224; poster


----------



## s2one (4 Octobre 2007)

piouuuuuuuuuu banewone il clak ton desk.....
j'aime bien l'icone du disque dur et le thème est vraiment tres beau


----------



## s2one (4 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ça plairait à mon fils, c'est dire comme c'est chouette
> Ah ! Naruto rulez !
> 
> Edith: Oups ! j'ai trop tardé à poster



merci beaucoup


----------



## Kukana (4 Octobre 2007)

banewone a dit:


> salut voila mon nouveaux desktop



les icones des dossiers tu as un lien ??
tres tres beau


----------



## banewone (4 Octobre 2007)

merci s2one le tien aussi et tres chouette  
kukana non j'ai plus le lien exate mais j'ai trouvé facilement alors tu devrais pas galérais


----------



## Kukana (4 Octobre 2007)

un site un nom d'iconnes ?


----------



## Aimar_10 (5 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Oui oui oui !!!




Ok, je vais faire un petit pack dès que j'ai un peu de temps de libre, je posterai tout ça sous peu  Avec l'icône du macbook blanc, merci


----------



## gregetcoco (5 Octobre 2007)

mon petit dernier :





merci pour les commentaire, a plus et félicitations pour tous vos desk


----------



## CERDAN (5 Octobre 2007)

J'adore les icones du deuxi&#232;me dock :love:


----------



## Kukana (5 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'adore les icones du deuxième dock :love:



pareil !
ya moyen de te les "piquer" ?


----------



## valentin007 (5 Octobre 2007)

gregetcoco a dit:


> mon petit dernier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut, je suis novice dans mac et je souhaiterasi savoir comment tu fait pour mettre ton dock en vert comme tu l'as sur ton desk.
Je souhaiterai également savoir comment tu fait pour mettre l'heure et la date en fond d'écran, s'il y a des applications a télécharger etc...
merci beaucoup 
en attendant ta réponse   bye


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> Salut, je suis novice dans mac et je souhaiterasi savoir comment tu fait pour mettre ton dock en vert comme tu l'as sur ton desk.
> Je souhaiterai également savoir comment tu fait pour mettre l'heure et la date en fond d'écran, s'il y a des applications a télécharger etc...
> merci beaucoup
> en attendant ta réponse   bye



pour le dock, je crois que cleardock permet de faire ça

et sinon pour l'heure et la météo, ce sont des widgets konfabulator


----------



## numsix (5 Octobre 2007)

Toujours vitae installer, toujours un peit wall modifié, .... :]


----------



## valentin007 (5 Octobre 2007)

ok, je vais voir sa....
 merci


----------



## jeff3 (5 Octobre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Toujours vitae installer, toujours un peit wall modifié, .... :]



Superbe, pourrais-tu me dire où trouver les images "nature" et "nature-alternative" stp ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## s2one (5 Octobre 2007)

gregetcoco a dit:


> mon petit dernier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


j'adore tout simplement  
mais la manette xbox360 sur mac????:affraid: lol^^
mais comment on fait pour avoir un deuxième dock???????


----------



## valentin007 (5 Octobre 2007)

alors konfabulator sa marche nikel mais cleardock   pas trop.


----------



## CERDAN (6 Octobre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Toujours vitae installer, toujours un peit wall modifié, .... :]



Trs sympa, je vais me remettre sous toshop


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2007)

s2one a dit:


> mais comment on fait pour avoir un deuxième dock???????



greg & coco utilise workstrip
mais ce logiciel est apparement indisponible. pour avoir un second dock tu peux utiliser A-dock ou Multi Dock, voir la description ici.


----------



## fantomas.fr (6 Octobre 2007)

Moi ce qui me plait surtout c'est la wall de *gregetcoco*, ou peut-on se le procurer ?​


----------



## s2one (6 Octobre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> greg & coco utilise workstrip
> mais ce logiciel est apparement indisponible. pour avoir un second dock tu peux utiliser A-dock ou Multi Dock, voir la description ici.



merci beaucoup


----------



## greggorynque (6 Octobre 2007)

Vu que la mode est au vert, je vais changer mon Desk, apres 3 mois de loyaux services, je vais passer dans les teintes bleues.

Derni&#232;re version de mon Set vert au dock orange       



 Clean     




 Dirty     




Dites Adieu


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2007)

Noooooo!!!! Je suis en deuil   
J'attends ton prochain desk avec impatience


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Octobre 2007)

fantomas.fr a dit:


> Moi ce qui me plait surtout c'est la wall de *gregetcoco*, ou peut-on se le procurer ?​



ici mais je te conseille de regarder l'intégralité de sa galerie, ca vaut le coup ! clic sur *download* dans la barre latérale de gauche.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Albadros (7 Octobre 2007)

SUPERBE wall !!! vraiment beau !

et ton icone d'Aperçu est aussi très belle 

y a un petit lien pour chacun


----------



## CERDAN (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je vous pr&#233;sente nouveau desktop  :

- *fond d'&#233;cran :* me ( avec la superbe id&#233;e de numsix :love: )
- *icones dock :* me ( aussi avec une id&#233;e de je ne sais plus qui   )
- *icones mac :* dans un pack nomm&#233; Blund
- *dock transparent :* cleardock

merci de laisser vos impressions 




PS : pouvez-vous me donner un lien vers un tuto pour faire une image cliquable comme tumb ? J'ai essay&#233; de copier son code en changeant les liens mais ca marche pas....


----------



## tweek (7 Octobre 2007)

C'est bizarre, tes screens ils on toujours un DVD de Call of duty.

 'l'est coincé?


----------



## CERDAN (7 Octobre 2007)

Non, mais c'est le seul logiciel que j'utilise qui me recommande le cd alors pourquoi l'enl&#232;vere-je ?
Sinon, pour les r&#233;actions, critiques ? J'en tiens compte lors de mes nouveaux desks .


----------



## s2one (8 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je vous présente nouveau desktop  :
> 
> ...


c'est ma voiture ca lol non c'est pa vrai^^ j'aime bien ce style d'"icone" pour le dock ca change et la ca va bien bien avec ce wall


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Octobre 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> SUPERBE wall !!! vraiment beau !
> 
> et ton icone d'Aperçu est aussi très belle
> 
> y a un petit lien pour chacun




Le wall est ma dernière création, ici pour la version originale, ici pour une version modifiée sans la femme. 

Je te joins l'icône aperçu que j'ai également réalisé


----------



## greggorynque (8 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Non, mais c'est le seul logiciel que j'utilise qui me recommande le cd alors pourquoi l'enlèvere-je ?
> Sinon, pour les réactions, critiques ? J'en tiens compte lors de mes nouveaux desks .



Mais dans les options du finder tu peux desactiver l'affichege sur le bureau je crois


----------



## CERDAN (8 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mais dans les options du finder tu peux desactiver l'affichege sur le bureau je crois



Excusez-moi de souiller le sujet mais ca peux &#234;tre utile pour d'autres. Que signifie : "Dossier et fen&#234;tre &#224; ouerture automatique" ?

Je l'ai fait, merci  



> c'est ma voiture ca lol non c'est pa vrai^^ j'aime bien ce style d'"icone" pour le dock ca change et la ca va bien bien avec ce wall



Merci pour le compliment  . C'es une BMW M3 Coup&#233;, et j'ai modifi&#233; la couleur qui &#233;tait au d&#233;part du rouge..ca va meiux le bleu  .


----------



## greggorynque (8 Octobre 2007)

Nouveau DESK

L'avantage de celui la est que je peux changer de dond d'&#233;cran plus facilement qu'avant...


----------



## CERDAN (9 Octobre 2007)

Dans le style, c'est vraiment bien choisit


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

J'aime beaucoup aussi, bravo !


----------



## PawBroon (9 Octobre 2007)

Très joli desk en effet.
D'où vienne les icones des dossiers que je trouve TRES sympatoches?


----------



## greggorynque (9 Octobre 2007)

Agua

de je sais plus qui je vais essayer de retrouver


----------



## EMqA (9 Octobre 2007)

C'est ici.


----------



## greggorynque (9 Octobre 2007)

en plein &#233;lan de  composition j'en ai refait un


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2007)

Ben dis-donc, t'es en forme en ce moment :love: 
très chouette avec petite préférence pour le 2nd wall (il viens d'où:rose:  )


----------



## greggorynque (9 Octobre 2007)

oula je ne sais plus du tout mais je peux le mettre si tu le veux


----------



## banewone (9 Octobre 2007)

salut mon petit nouveaux


----------



## CERDAN (9 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> en plein élan de  composition j'en ai refait un



Siper thème


----------



## s2one (9 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> en plein élan de  composition j'en ai refait un



vraiment trés beau j'aime bien le theme et les icone qui vont bien avec


----------



## s2one (9 Octobre 2007)

banewone a dit:


> salut mon petit nouveaux



pioouuuuuu toujours aussi chouette tes desk c'est tres classe 
t'as des liens?


----------



## PawBroon (9 Octobre 2007)

Merci pour tout ces beaux desks.
Et ++pour le lien Agua.
J'aurais du reconnaitre la pate de Lanham sur ce coup...


----------



## Toumak (9 Octobre 2007)

superbe wall' tumb ! bravo


----------



## yzykom (10 Octobre 2007)

Ic&#244;nes : Avalon
Th&#232;me ShapeShifter : Tomorrow 2.0
_(comprend aussi les ic&#244;nes du Dock, un th&#232;me pour Adium, Growl, Synergy, etc)_
Fond d'&#233;cran : ici.


----------



## CERDAN (10 Octobre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Icônes : Avalon
> Thème ShapeShifter : Tomorrow 2.0
> _(comprend aussi les icônes du Dock, un thème pour Adium, Growl, Synergy, etc)_
> Fond d'écran : ici.



J'adore cette icone du finder :love:


----------



## yzykom (10 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'adore cette icone du finder :love:



Moi aussi. J'en avais un peu assez des icônes 3D sophistiquées. Retour à la 2D et à la sobriété.  

Et puis, on ne s'en rend pas compte à cause du fond uni mais toutes ces icônes sont translucides. :love:


----------



## Didjo (10 Octobre 2007)

Ooooh, ba le Finder il fait la gueule...


----------



## Lorhkan (10 Octobre 2007)

Un peu de s&#233;r&#233;nit&#233;...  





Wall : Yoritsuki
Ic&#244;nes : big mix
Th&#232;me : Liger


----------



## Kukana (10 Octobre 2007)

bravo j'adore


----------



## CERDAN (10 Octobre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> bravo j'adore



Moi aussi


----------



## yzykom (10 Octobre 2007)

Moi aussi, notamment le wall et les ic&#244;nes Mac OS et My Book. En aurais-tu les sources, parmi ton &#171; grand mix &#187; ? 

p,s, : ... et aussi, quelle police as-tu utilis&#233; pour ta liste de contacts Adium ?


&#201;dit : j'a trouv&#233; pour les ic&#244;nes : il suffisait de chercher les autres r&#233;alisation de l'auteur du wallpaper sur Deviant-Art.


----------



## Lorhkan (10 Octobre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Moi aussi, notamment le wall et les icônes Mac OS et My Book. En aurais-tu les sources, parmi ton « grand mix » ?
> 
> p,s, : ... et aussi, quelle police as-tu utilisé pour ta liste de contacts Adium ?
> 
> ...


La police de la liste de contacts Adium c'est "Akbar".


----------



## Didjo (10 Octobre 2007)

Et les icones avec les écouteurs iPod et le cochon, c'est quels applis ?


----------



## Lorhkan (10 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Et les icones avec les &#233;couteurs iPod et le cochon, c'est quels applis ?


C'est pour iTunes.  
Par contre, j'avoue ne plus du tout savoir d'o&#249; elle provient... 

Et le cochon, c'est l'ic&#244;ne de Cha-Ching que j'utilise pour "Tous comptes faits".


----------



## EMqA (10 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Et les icones avec les écouteurs iPod ...


Ca se passe ici.


----------



## s2one (11 Octobre 2007)

yzykom a dit:


> Icônes : Avalon
> Thème ShapeShifter : Tomorrow 2.0
> _(comprend aussi les icônes du Dock, un thème pour Adium, Growl, Synergy, etc)_
> Fond d'écran : ici.



vraiment beau


----------



## s2one (11 Octobre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Un peu de sérénité...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'adore le wall et les icones auussi 
bref tout e fait


----------



## morphoas (11 Octobre 2007)

un lien pour la corbeille rectangulaire bleue ?


----------



## PawBroon (11 Octobre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Et le cochon, c'est l'icône de Cha-Ching que j'utilise pour "Tous comptes faits".


C'est le drame de Cha Ching je pense.
Moi je l'utilise pour Ms Money que je lance via VmWare Fusion.

Si son appli pouvait être à la hauteur de son cochon, cela me ferait une raison de plus de ne pas virtualiser XP.


----------



## PawBroon (11 Octobre 2007)

morphoas a dit:


> un lien pour la corbeille rectangulaire bleue ?


Je peux faire le cake vu que j'ai déjà obtenu la réponse en #452.
Le pack d'icônes de l'*excellent *David Lanham est ici :
http://www.dlanham.com/art/agua/


----------



## Kukana (11 Octobre 2007)

tres tres beau wall


----------



## banewone (12 Octobre 2007)

salut la compagnie voici mon petit dernier 
retour dans le passé


----------



## CERDAN (12 Octobre 2007)

banewone a dit:


> salut la compagnie voici mon petit dernier
> retour dans le passé



C'est pas mon style les icones du dock, mais ca va bien dans l'ensemble  .
Sinon, ca vient d'ou l'icone du Macintosh HD ?


----------



## SirG (12 Octobre 2007)

Même si les vingt ans de la Famicom, ça commence à dater (on serait plutôt sur les 20 ans de la NEC ou sur les 30 ans de l'Atari), je trouve l'ensemble très harmonieux.

Bravo.


----------



## tweek (13 Octobre 2007)

Lil' Oldie-Screenie


Bah quoi? c'est un Desk, hein..


----------



## CERDAN (13 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Lil' Oldie-Screenie
> 
> 
> Bah quoi? c'est un Desk, hein..



Tu as quoi comme version de MAC OS X ?


----------



## tweek (13 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tu as quoi comme version de MAC OS X ?



10.0.1


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2007)

Que de beaux souvenirs .


----------



## Didjo (13 Octobre 2007)

Ça fait un peu peur, je sais pas pourquoi... :rateau:


----------



## tweek (13 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Ça fait un peu peur, je sais pas pourquoi... :rateau:



  hé ben hé ben hé ben...


Moi ce qui me fait peur, c'est l'UI bien hideuse de 10.5.
 

Pour-pas-flooder


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Octobre 2007)

joli   quelle est l'icône entre iCal et Text Edit ?


----------



## CERDAN (14 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> hé ben hé ben hé ben...
> 
> 
> Moi ce qui me fait peur, c'est l'UI bien hideuse de 10.5.
> ...



Je vois que tu as gardé l'ancienne icone d'itunes :love: .


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2007)

dites dites, on peut faire " Nos desktops sous OS X (ipod/iphone) ?


----------



## Kukana (14 Octobre 2007)

volontiers 
mais je vais devoir attendre deux semaine pour recevoir mon touch


----------



## greggorynque (14 Octobre 2007)

Si il est possible de faire une cature d'&#233;ran je supose que oui


----------



## Didjo (14 Octobre 2007)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> dites dites, on peut faire " Nos desktops sous OS X (ipod/iphone) ?


Ba l'iPod n'étant pas sous OS X... Par contre Nos Desk sous OSX, ça marche toujours pour l'iPhone !


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (14 Octobre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Ba l'iPod n'étant pas sous OS X... Par contre Nos Desk sous OSX, ça marche toujours pour l'iPhone !



l'ipod touch n'est pas sous os x ? Bah en fait si :rateau:


----------



## tweek (14 Octobre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> joli   quelle est l'icône entre iCal et Text Edit ?



Icone pour Photoshop par NP, ici 
Et à coté c'est pas TextEdit, c'est Illustrator, elle fait partie du même set 




			
				CERDAN a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu as gardé l'ancienne icone d'itunes :love: .




Ouais, je l'adore, un peut de couleur au dock ne fait pas de mal


----------



## pjak (14 Octobre 2007)

voila le mien...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2007)

Beau boulot Pjak  
Quelques petites remarques:
- Je trouve que les ic&#244;nes du bureau son tout &#224; fait en accord avec le wallpapers et les entrelacs tr&#232;s graphiques  mais ce n'est pas le cas pour celle du dock. (ce n'est que mon avis...)
- Jolie demoiselle


----------



## s2one (15 Octobre 2007)

voila le p'tit nouveau 








le wallpaper vien de la: http://noem9.deviantart.com/art/Mugen-Samurai-Champloo-61680435

et les icones c'est un p'tit mix de toutes mes icônes^^


----------



## greggorynque (15 Octobre 2007)

s2one a dit:


> voila le p'tit nouveau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa il manque juste un theme assorti, mais c'est vraiment pas mal (j'aime bien le Wall)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

Joli shot en effet un peu de la vieille école !


----------



## banewone (15 Octobre 2007)

s2one a dit:


> voila le p'tit nouveau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bien original se desk le seule petit truc ses que t'es icones du doc son un poil petite parceque elle sont bien classe


----------



## numsix (16 Octobre 2007)

Petit break avant de reprendre le travail, .....


----------



## s2one (16 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Sympa il manque juste un theme assorti, mais c'est vraiment pas mal (j'aime bien le Wall)



merci ca motive pour en faire d'autres mais pour les themes ba j'ai fini la version d'essai de 20 jours de shapeshifter  donc.....apres je connai pas trop pour modifier les themes....
il y en a d'autres que shapeshifter et gratuit bien sur???? lol  merci


----------



## CERDAN (16 Octobre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Petit break avant de reprendre le travail, .....



De mieux en mieux  BRAVO, j'aime bien les barres verticales.


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Octobre 2007)

vite fait quoi, j'aime pas trop changer les icônes des applis, je crains que ça foute le bronx dans le système, mais j'aime bien les fonds d'écran et les icônes du bureau...


----------



## tweek (17 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> vite fait quoi, j'aime pas trop changer les icônes des applis, je crains que ça foute le bronx dans le système, mais j'aime bien les fonds d'écran et les icônes du bureau...




Héhé Antenna


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Héhé Antenna



c'est quoi antenna?


----------



## tweek (18 Octobre 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> c'est quoi antenna?



ça?


----------



## Bibabelou (18 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> ça?



ah oui, je crois me souvenir que j'ai eu le lien sur ton site d'ailleurs, il y est, je me trompe pô?


----------



## tweek (18 Octobre 2007)




----------



## CERDAN (18 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


>



Très beau Wall :love: , il vient d'ou ?
Vraiment excellente création, j'admire


----------



## tweek (18 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Très beau Wall :love: , il vient d'ou ?
> Vraiment excellente création, j'admire



J'ai fait ça vite fait cette aprem', tu peux le télécharger ici 

Thanks


----------



## two (18 Octobre 2007)

A premi&#232;re vue c'est une cr&#233;ation de tweek...
Mais si tu te sens l'ame de partager, je suis preneur   

edit grilled :rose:


----------



## tweek (18 Octobre 2007)

two a dit:


> A première vue c'est une création de tweek...
> Mais si tu te sens l'ame de partager, je suis preneur



Sans dec'!   

Regarde plus haut!


----------



## CERDAN (18 Octobre 2007)

Juste pour donner un avis quelconque, j'aurais mis les applications les plus veilles au début, et à la fin les applis...récentes, non ?


----------



## tweek (18 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Juste pour donner un avis quelconque, j'aurais mis les applications les plus veilles au début, et à la fin les applis...récentes, non ?



"Applications plus vieilles"?  

Les premières ne sont pas réduites, elles sont à leur taille initiale, ce sont des icones de toolbar et non d'applications..


----------



## SirG (18 Octobre 2007)

Splendide! J'applaudis de mes trois mains.


----------



## s2one (18 Octobre 2007)

ouaaouuuuuuuuu excellen ce wall


----------



## MamaCass (19 Octobre 2007)

Superbe wall Tweek  :love: 

Merci


----------



## jeff3 (19 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


>



Magnifique, aurais-tu un p'tit lien pour l'icone d'iTunes ?


----------



## tweek (20 Octobre 2007)

jeff3 a dit:


> Magnifique, aurais-tu un p'tit lien pour l'icone d'iTunes ?




Dans le Dock? C'est l'icone de iTunes 1.0


----------



## jeff3 (20 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Dans le Dock? C'est l'icone de iTunes 1.0



Et on la trouve où ? :rateau:


----------



## tweek (20 Octobre 2007)

Sur Google.


----------



## jeff3 (20 Octobre 2007)

Ok j'ai trouvé, pour ceux que ça intéresse, c'est là


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

Hi fellas' 

voici mon desk' du moment :love: un petit m&#233;lange entre client et server :






le wall a &#233;t&#233; fait par moi &#224; partir des originaux, vous pouvez avoir tout &#231;a juste en dessous


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

Pour ceux que &#231;a int&#233;resse, j'ai fait une petite archive de toutes les versions (dont une "Home Made") de "Aurora", le nouveau superbe wall' de Leopard ! Voici les diff&#233;rentes versions :




-> PAR ICI <-​
Histoire de vous faire patienter jusqu'&#224; son arriv&#233;e ... qui se rapproche :love:


----------



## CERDAN (23 Octobre 2007)

Joli :love:


----------



## Didjo (23 Octobre 2007)

Merci ! :love:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Octobre 2007)

Oui très joli. 

L'essayer, c'est l'adopter !


----------



## wip (23 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

Quand je vois vos superbes desktop, je me dis qu'avec certaines de mes photos pourraient peut-être vous interresser pour créer de nouveaux fonds.
Par contre, je ne sais pas trop à quelle résolution vous les proposer. Vous pouvez m'aider la-dessus ?

Sinon, des exemples en basse résolution pour le moment:



 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 




 

 



Dites moi si certaines vous interresse particulièrement. Dites-moi aussi si vous êtes vraiment anti-jpeg ou si la qualité 8 ou 10 vous suffit.

Merci 



PS: Ces exemples ont un cadre, mais je n'en mettrai pas bien-sur avec les fonds .


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

il y en a qui sont superbes :love:  

je pense que tu peux les proposer en taille 1920*1200 si tu as

ça va sur tous les écrans (sauf les 30" mais bon ...)

en tout cas, il y en a qui sont vraiment sublîmes, tu es photograhe pro ou c'est juste pour ton plaisir ?!


----------



## greggorynque (23 Octobre 2007)

Le JPEG en 8/10 c'est parfait (surtout pas 12 c'est trop lourd),   et si tu nous les fait en 1920*1200 le redimensionnelment de la haute r&#233;solution gommera toutes les inperfections....

Des versions 4/3 pourraient &#234;tre super mais le 16/9 est plus repandu chez apple


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

sur 10 stp ... sur 10 ...


----------



## wip (23 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il y en a qui sont superbes :love:
> 
> je pense que tu peux les proposer en taille 1920*1200 si tu as
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup pour ton acceuil Toumak :love:.

Non non, c'est juste pour le plaisir. Je participe souvent sur MacG&#233; dans le fils des plus belles photos ou des plus belles macros. Je pense que je suis loin d'&#234;tre le seul &#224; vous offrir des images utilisables pour vos fond d'&#233;cran .
Pour la r&#233;sulution, pas de soucis, la plupart de mes fichers actuels sont &#224; plus de 4000 pixels sur le grand cot&#233; .

Bon, je vais r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; une fa&#231;on de vous offrir l'acc&#232;s &#224; ces images (j'ai pas de site pour &#231;a). Je vais peut-&#234;tre faire &#231;a sur Image hotel en vous mettant un raccourci &#224; chaque fois sur ce fils.

Sinon, si vous aimez un style particulier, faites le savoir .



PS: Ca marche pour la qualit&#233; 10


----------



## tweek (23 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai fait une petite archive de toutes les versions (dont une "Home Made") de "Aurora", le nouveau superbe wall' de Leopard !




Super! :love:


----------



## greggorynque (23 Octobre 2007)

GENIALLLLLLLLL

Pour ton upload tu peux utiliser deviant art
Mais si tu veux imageshack marche bien aussi


----------



## wip (23 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> GENIALLLLLLLLL
> 
> Pour ton upload tu peux utiliser deviant art
> Mais si tu veux imageshack marche bien aussi


Merci, mais en fait, j'ai pas trop le choix car ImageShack, Devian Art et Flickr (par exemple) ne sont pas accessibles de mon boulot .


----------



## greggorynque (23 Octobre 2007)

ok je vois, mais pour de telles images, pleins de gens te proposeront de les heberger je pense


----------



## wip (23 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> ok je vois, mais pour de telles images, pleins de gens te proposeront de les heberger je pense


Pas de souci, c'est libre de droit, mais j'aimerais juste savoir sur quels sites elles seront 
J'uploaderai les premières images ce soir je pense.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2007)

Très joli screen Toumak !


----------



## wip (23 Octobre 2007)

Comme promis 



 

 




 

 




 

 



D'autres certainement plus tard.


----------



## greggorynque (23 Octobre 2007)

merci beaucoup...

je t'enverrais ici par la suite c'est un topic SPECIAL pour poster ses creations persos 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=151778


----------



## tirhum (23 Octobre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Comme promis
> 
> D'autres certainement plus tard.



Bon... 
B1... :style:


----------



## Toumak (23 Octobre 2007)

wip a dit:


> Comme promis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



génial  

et celle-ci, ça représente ce que je crois que ça représente ?!


----------



## greggorynque (23 Octobre 2007)

non non c'est un verre de lait sur un table


----------



## wip (23 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> génial
> 
> et celle-ci, ça représente ce que je crois que ça représente ?!





greggorynque a dit:


> non non c'est un verre de lait sur un table



Effectivement... :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

j'ai eu des chouettes retours sur les diff&#233;rentes versions de aurora
alors pour le plaisir, en voici une nouvelle, faite maison, perso j'adore :love: 







si vous l'aimez je peux vous l'uploader (max 1440*900 pour le moment)


----------



## jeff3 (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> j'ai eu des chouettes retours sur les différentes versions de aurora
> alors pour le plaisir, en voici une nouvelle, faite maison, perso j'adore :love:
> 
> 
> ...



yes, avec plaisir


----------



## Toumak (24 Octobre 2007)

jeff3 a dit:


> yes, avec plaisir



VOILA !


----------



## jeff3 (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> VOILA !



Quelle réactivité, bravo Toumak


----------



## kenell (24 Octobre 2007)

Merci Toumak  

sinon vla le mien en ce moment:


----------



## SirG (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> si vous l'aimez je peux vous l'uploader (max 1440*900 pour le moment)




Si tu pouvais en faire une version en 3360 x 1050, je te serais très reconnaissant.


----------



## tweek (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> VOILA !



Tu t'éclates toi, heh?


----------



## CERDAN (24 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> j'ai eu des chouettes retours sur les diff&#233;rentes versions de aurora
> alors pour le plaisir, en voici une nouvelle, faite maison, perso j'adore :love:
> 
> 
> ...




Tu peux en faire une en 1680*1050 pour mon iMac ste plait   ??

Merci, toujours aussi beau, tu devrais en faire plusieurs packs de couleurs


----------



## CERDAN (24 Octobre 2007)

J'ai pas pu attendre, désolé :rose: . J'ai quelques modifs sans presque rien changer  ( il faut que je fasse attention au copyright     ).

Desk


----------



## greggorynque (24 Octobre 2007)

cersan, tu sais tres bien que ce n'est pas le bon fil 

EDIT: merci quand m&#234;me ^^


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2007)

je vais essayer de vous le mettre en 1920*1200
mais plus je ne pourrai pas


----------



## tweek (25 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2007)

Très joli Florian  

Pour Léopard, voici Aurora Server.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Octobre 2007)

et l'icône mail assortie....


----------



## CERDAN (25 Octobre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> et l'icône mail assortie....



Sympa l'icone, maintenant, à nous de la faire avec le fond d'écran modifié .


----------



## Toumak (25 Octobre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> et l'ic&#244;ne mail assortie....



trop nul, c'est m&#234;me pas en 512x512  
faut se moderniser un peu les gars   

sinon il est bien sympa cet icon


----------



## CERDAN (25 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> trop nul, c'est même pas en 512x512
> faut se moderniser un peu les gars
> 
> sinon il est bien sympa cet icon



Tu te crois sur Leupeurd ????  :mouais:  :rateau:   ( ben oui ....:hein: :sleep:  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

Très chouette desk  
ps: Tu as un lien pour ton icône "urgent" sur ton bureau please


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2007)

Une floppée de screens de Leopard à venir ? .


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Une flopp&#233;e de screens de Leopard &#224; venir ? .



... &#231;a vient, &#231;a vient


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tu as un lien pour ton icône "urgent" sur ton bureau please



voili voilou


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> voili voilou



kézako ?


----------



## CERDAN (26 Octobre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très chouette desk
> ps: Tu as un lien pour ton icône "urgent" sur ton bureau please


    /
   /
  /      
 /
/


Toumak a dit:


> kézako ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> /
> /
> /
> /
> /



k&#233;zako v2 ?!

sinon voici le premier desk' du forum avec la version finale de leopard :style:





que dire... si ce n'est que c'est subl&#238;me :love:


----------



## CERDAN (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> kézako v2 ?!
> 
> sinon voici le premier desk' du forum avec la version finale de leopard :style:
> 
> ...



Sympa ce nouveau dock


----------



## Didjo (26 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> kézako v2 ?!
> 
> sinon voici le premier desk' du forum avec la version finale de leopard :style:
> 
> ...




:king:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très chouette desk
> ps: Tu as un lien pour ton icône "urgent" sur ton bureau please





tumb a dit:


> voili voilou





Toumak a dit:


> kézako ?



ben je répondais à Antoine. C'est l'icône de Soho Notes.


----------



## valentin007 (27 Octobre 2007)

oups, premier essai louper


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> /Users/valentinschaffar/Desktop/Image 1.png
> 
> voila le bureau du moment...



j'adore, il est subl&#238;me :love: 
  

&#231;a marche pas comme &#231;a, il faut l'uploader sur le net et poster le lien dans un message


----------



## valentin007 (27 Octobre 2007)

raaaaaa

c'est pas mon soir d&#233;cidement.

je vais sivre tes conseil...


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> raaaaaa
> 
> c'est pas mon soir décidement.
> 
> je vais sivre tes conseil...



pareil, tu dois l'uploader sur internet, via un hébergeur d'images comme flickr et imageshack


----------



## valentin007 (27 Octobre 2007)

peut etre que cette fois-ci sa marchera


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> peut etre que cette fois-ci sa marchera
> [/IMG][/URL]



 

le fond est super


----------



## valentin007 (27 Octobre 2007)

oui, c'est un fond de apple... dans noir et blanc.

Pour qu'il soit totalement finit, il faudrai que j'instal cleardock mais malheuresement mon macbook n'est pas décider a le faire tourner.
Cleardock pourrait me permettre de changer la couleur de la bande (grise de mon dock),
ainsi que de la faire disparaitre.

Deplus, j'ai eu les icones de CERDAN, il iraient a merveille avec le fond noir....

Une fois le probleme de cleardock résolut, je reposterai mon desk.
bye


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> oui, c'est un fond de apple... dans noir et blanc.
> 
> Pour qu'il soit totalement finit, il faudrai que j'instal cleardock mais malheuresement mon macbook n'est pas décider a le faire tourner.
> Cleardock pourrait me permettre de changer la couleur de la bande (grise de mon dock),
> ...



tu as installé application enhancer ?


----------



## valentin007 (27 Octobre 2007)

non, je n'ai pas installer application enhancer


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> non, je n'ai pas installer application enhancer



il est nécessaire à l'utilisation de clear dock


----------



## valentin007 (27 Octobre 2007)

merci du tuyau...


----------



## jeff3 (27 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> peut etre que cette fois-ci sa marchera



c'est quoi ce calendrier sur ton wall stp ?


----------



## CERDAN (27 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> peut etre que cette fois-ci sa marchera




Avec tout cet ensemble, c'est vrai que mes icones pourraient avoir leur place.. 
Ainsi que la barre des menus, comme leopard ou un simple effet de transparence   
Et ce calendrier est très beau :rose: , un lien ste plait ??


----------



## valentin007 (27 Octobre 2007)

Je suis conten que mon desk vous plaisent.

Pour le calendrier c'esthttp://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/Konfabulator,0301-2927.html konfabulator.

ce sont des widgets qui peuvent ce mettrent en fond d'écran.

Pour cleardock, c'est résolu, je l'ai installer et il marche.
Par contre pour les icones, je les ai en .png et je n'est aucune idée de la facon dont il faut procéder pour les mettrent en .icns


----------



## CERDAN (27 Octobre 2007)

Pi2icon


----------



## valentin007 (27 Octobre 2007)

merci..


----------



## valentin007 (27 Octobre 2007)

pic2icon est en.dmg.sit    je n'arrive pas a l'ouvrir


----------



## jeff3 (27 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> Pour le calendrier c'esthttp://www.infos-du-net.com/telecharger/Konfabulator,0301-2927.html konfabulator.



Zut, dommage que ce soit pas sur Dashboard


----------



## CERDAN (27 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> pic2icon est en.dmg.sit    je n'arrive pas a l'ouvrir



Tu décompresse d'abord


----------



## s2one (27 Octobre 2007)

ou alors img2icns (http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/img2icns.html) par simple glisser/déposer


----------



## valentin007 (27 Octobre 2007)

Chez moi, l'icon iphoto est tout petit






Une fois cet icone mi dans le dock, je n'arrive plus a changer  et a remettre l'ancien.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

on peut creer une icone a partir d'une photo pour un dossier ou un fichier  avec OSX:
ouvrir la photo avec apercu
copier la photo
afficher les infos du dossier ou fichier dont on veux modifier l'icone
cliquer sur l'icone dans la fenetre d'information
coller ( pomme+v)
la photo devient l'icone du dossier

c'est fou , non?


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

sangheeta a dit:


> on peut creer une icone a partir d'une photo pour un dossier ou un fichier  avec OSX:
> ouvrir la photo avec apercu
> copier la photo
> afficher les infos du dossier ou fichier dont on veux modifier l'icone
> ...



on connait  
mais y'a mieux, passer par un programme qui fait ça bien mieux, comme img2icns par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> on connait
> mais y'a mieux, passer par un programme qui fait ça bien mieux, comme img2icns par exemple



img2icns est un bon p'tit programme pratique et rapide, mais ayant essayé les 2 solutions , je ne vois aucunes differences de resultat.


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> Chez moi, l'icon iphoto est tout petit
> 
> Une fois cet icone mi dans le dock, je n'arrive plus a changer  et a remettre l'ancien.



à la honte, t'es toujours sous tiger


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

Je suis encore sous TIGER et j'ai pas honte de le dire   
Voici mon petit dernier desk


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de tomber sur un p'tit plugin pour iTunes Dockart

Il remplace l'icone d'iTunes du Dock par la pochette de l'album que l'on ecoute !

c'est genial et c'est gratuit !


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Octobre 2007)

sangheeta a dit:


> Je viens de tomber sur un p'tit plugin pour iTunes Dockart
> 
> Il remplace l'icone d'iTunes du Dock par la pochette de l'album que l'on ecoute !
> 
> c'est genial et c'est gratuit !



ah ouais en effet, c'est sympa comme tout!
ya des ptits bugs sur certaines pochettes téléchargées mais c'est vraiment sympa!


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

c'est même génial


----------



## valentin007 (27 Octobre 2007)

Leopard est sorti le 26...

Il n'y a pas de honte etre sous tiger le 27


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> Leopard est sorti le 26...
> 
> Il n'y a pas de honte etre sous tiger le 27



c'&#233;tait de l'humour ... tu connais ?


----------



## Toumak (27 Octobre 2007)

allez! pour détendre l'atmosphère, voici mes différents espaces :


----------



## eyescarz (27 Octobre 2007)

et voila le miens désormais


----------



## valentin007 (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'était de l'humour ... tu connais ?




Oui, je connais.  Mais visiblementtu as du mal avec l'ironie...

Cela dit, sans l'intonation ni l'expression du visage c'est pas G G


----------



## valentin007 (28 Octobre 2007)

And mine...


----------



## tweek (28 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> And mine...



Rôh! trop has-been le gars, y'a meme pas leopard.


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Rôh! trop has-been le gars, y'a meme pas leopard.



on arrête pas de lui dire mais il écoute pas 


  

sinon j'aime bien ton desk' valentin, le fond est superbe


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Octobre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> And mine...










AH !!!!  AH !!!!  Tiger!!!!


----------



## CERDAN (28 Octobre 2007)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> AH !!!!  AH !!!!  Tiger!!!!


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


>



Oui... Euh... Cela s'appelle de l'humour...

Rapport aux posts précédents 




> Je suis encore sous TIGER et j'ai pas honte de le dire






> Leopard est sorti le 26...
> 
> Il n'y a pas de honte etre sous tiger le 27






> c'était de l'humour ... tu connais ?






> Rôh! trop has-been le gars, y'a meme pas leopard.




Humour... Drôle... 'Cule un mouton toussa...


----------



## jem25 (28 Octobre 2007)

eyescarz a dit:


> et voila le miens désormais





quelqu'un sait ou on pourrais avoir le fond sans le X dessus?


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

mon nouveau desk'


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Impressionnant comme desk!!  
Au faite juste une question, l'icône de time-machine se met automatiquement? Est-il possible de la changer, car la couleur:mouais:  (ce n'est que mon avis...)


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Impressionnant comme desk!!
> Au faite juste une question, l'icône de time-machine se met automatiquement? Est-il possible de la changer, car la couleur:mouais:  (ce n'est que mon avis...)



on peut enlever TM du dock et comme c'est une appli comme une autre on peut changer son icone


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Je me suis mal exprimer. Je parlais de l'icône du disque dur sur le bureau!!!
À ce que j'ai compris, l'icône du disque dur se changer automatiquement avec cette icône vert palot avec un cercle se finissant en flèche...


----------



## greggorynque (28 Octobre 2007)

oui ca candybar permettra a coup sur de la changer... 

Mais toutes les icones de periph externes made in apple sont immondes... (Quid des cl&#233;s USB  )


----------



## rizoto (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> mon nouveau desk'



Toumak, peux tu filer le lien de ton wallpaper, il est vraiment pas mal ! :love: Merci.


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Octobre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Toumak, peux tu filer le lien de ton wallpaper, il est vraiment pas mal ! :love: Merci.



ouaip et avec quelle appli tu fais des séparations dans le dock déjà? je retrouve plus le nom...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2007)

Tu peux utiliser Dock Divider mais il y en a bien d'autre


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Toumak, peux tu filer le lien de ton wallpaper, il est vraiment pas mal ! :love: Merci.



Tiger
http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/8928/xglasstigrexc1.jpg

Leopard
http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/9048/xglassleopardob0.jpg



BIBABELOU a dit:


> ouaip et avec quelle appli tu fais des séparations dans le dock déjà? je retrouve plus le nom...



blank dock separators


----------



## CERDAN (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> mon nouveau desk'
> farm3.static.flickr.com/2233/1787604657_42556657cf.jpg[/IMG][/URL]



Vraiment magnifique comme fond d'écran  :love:
Tu utilises quel version de toshop pour faire ca ?


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Vraiment magnifique comme fond d'&#233;cran  :love:
> Tu utilises quel version de toshop pour faire ca ?



c'est pas moi qui l'ai fait, je l'ai vol&#233;  

non, je l'ai trouv&#233; par hasard sur google image et j'ai flash&#233; :love: 
je te remets le lein car je crois que le gars disait comment il avait fait 

edti : voil&#224; !


----------



## CERDAN (28 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est pas moi qui l'ai fait, je l'ai volé
> 
> non, je l'ai trouvé par hasard sur google image et j'ai flashé :love:
> je te remets le lein car je crois que le gars disait comment il avait fait



Ben moi qui pensait que c'était toi, enfin, tu en a fait d'autres tout aussi jolis .


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ben moi qui pensait que c'&#233;tait toi, enfin, tu en a fait d'autres tout aussi jolis .



en ce moment c'est chaud, entre le site d'astuces et MacG&#233; ....  
mais des que la folie leopard sera pass&#233;e, ...


----------



## tweek (28 Octobre 2007)

Dirty only.


Flemme de faire un thumbnail preview/


----------



## CERDAN (28 Octobre 2007)

Ca fait du bien quelque chose de frais aussi :love:


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ca fait du bien quelque chose de frais aussi :love:



c'est vrai que ça donne chaud courir après tous ces félins  
joli tweek


----------



## Sim le pirate (29 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Toumak (29 Octobre 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


>



sympatique


----------



## tweek (29 Octobre 2007)

On est bien parti pour 5+ pages de Leopard par défaut et de walls avec petites étoiles et artifices..


----------



## CERDAN (29 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sympatique


Oui; c'est bien vrai .


tweek a dit:


> On est bien parti pour 5+ pages de Leopard par défaut et de walls avec petites étoiles et artifices..



Pourquoi ? tes pas passé sous Leopard ?


----------



## dofre b (29 Octobre 2007)

est il possible d'avoir la barre de menu transparente comme leopard mais sous 10.4 ???
ce serai super bien merci ....


----------



## CERDAN (29 Octobre 2007)

Theme Liger


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2007)

Très joli screen Sim .


----------



## tweek (29 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pourquoi ? tes pas passé sous Leopard ?




Non, chui trop un looser.


cf post #630, un peu plus à l'ouest..


----------



## dofre b (29 Octobre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Theme Liger



ca marche pas !!! j'ai telecharger theme liger, j'ai eu un fichier application que j'ai mit dans le dossier application, je l'ai mit aussi dans: pref systeme->compte->ouverture, comme j'ai crue comprendre dans le read me, mais je suis pas "top" en anglais .
qand j'essaie de l'ouvrire (dans le dossier appli) rien ne ce passe, j'ai fait redemarer et toujours rien !! ????? merci de votre aide...:love: :love:


----------



## tweek (29 Octobre 2007)

dofre b a dit:


> ca marche pas !!! j'ai telecharger theme liger, j'ai eu un fichier application que j'ai mit dans le dossier application, je l'ai mit aussi dans: pref systeme->compte->ouverture, comme j'ai crue comprendre dans le read me, mais je suis pas "top" en anglais .
> qand j'essaie de l'ouvrire (dans le dossier appli) rien ne ce passe, j'ai fait redemarer et toujours rien !! ????? merci de votre aide...:love: :love:



Euh.. Il te faut shapeshifter coco. Application pourrave et payante qui se loge salement dans les préférences sytèmes comme une vieille carie.

Une fois cette appli installée, tu redémarres et lorsque tu cliqueras sur un thème, il te le chargera et tu pourras l'appliquer.


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Euh.. Il te faut shapeshifter coco. Application pourrave et payante qui se loge salement dans les préférences sytèmes comme une vieille carie.
> 
> Une fois cette appli installée, tu redémarres et lorsque tu cliqueras sur un thème, il te le chargera et tu pourras l'appliquer.


:rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau: dsl je suis moqueur


----------



## tweek (29 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau: dsl je suis moqueur



...?...


----------



## greggorynque (29 Octobre 2007)

Du fait de mettre le theme dans ses applications  je sais c'est mesquin... 

(en m&#234;me temps nos chers modos ont mis un super POST tuto en en-t&#234;te de forum...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Octobre 2007)

c'est pas bientôt fini le troll ?


----------



## dofre b (30 Octobre 2007)

bon voila, apres avoir bien galleré avec  shapeshifte   (j'ai laisser tomber). j'ai trouver le tuto en en-tete du forum qui suffit pour ce lancer dans la customisation. ( desolé, j'aurai du faire une recherche plus poussé ). je n'ai pas trouver mon bonheur :la barre de menu transparente!!! je vais donc devoir m'achetter leopard...mais si cherie je suis obliger!!!!!:rateau:  je vous montre ma premiere creation:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 la plupart des icones sont des mix de plusieur icones sauf le finder que j'ai créé de mes propres doigts...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2007)

C'est chouette 
Je trouve que c'est bien harmonisé, les icônes entre-elles et avec le fond d'écran!


----------



## CERDAN (30 Octobre 2007)

Oui, c'est ce que je pense aussi, joli le Finder


----------



## Frodon (30 Octobre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


>



Une petite question, qu'utilises tu pour mettre des espaces entre les icones dans le Dock?


----------



## CERDAN (30 Octobre 2007)

Des icones invisibles, cf. post un peu avant


----------



## Toumak (30 Octobre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Une petite question, qu'utilises tu pour mettre des espaces entre les icones dans le Dock?



 blank dock separators


----------



## CERDAN (30 Octobre 2007)

je pr&#233;f&#232;re dock diviseur 

[HS/on](j'&#233;cris depuis mon iPod touch !!!)

edit: c'est plus pratique un imac [HS/off]


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2007)

Desktop Leopard :


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2007)

L'image est un peu grosse .


----------



## Kukana (31 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> Desktop Leopard :



tres joli ya moyen d'avoir le fond d'ecran ...?


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2007)

C'est une photo que j'ai prise, donc oui, pas de soucis


----------



## CERDAN (31 Octobre 2007)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est une photo que j'ai prise, donc oui, pas de soucis



dommage, ça aurait pu être toi qui jouait !!!


----------



## Bassman (31 Octobre 2007)

d'abord, je joue de la basse 

Et pis me prendre pendant que je joue, c'est beaucoup plus dur


----------



## kapov (1 Novembre 2007)

Theme: MTF
Icones: Puft System
Wall: http://-anonyme-.free.fr/main/gui/


----------



## Exxon (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

J'aimerai savoir comment vous faite pour modifier l'icône du finder dans le dock.
J'ai reussi à modifier tous les icônes sauf celui la par la méthode toute simple de copier l'icone souhaiter => Pomme+I sur l application => Coller.
Mais pour le dock je ne vois pas comment faire.

A votre bon coeur !

Bon long week end à tous ce qui font le pont !


----------



## iadium (1 Novembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !
> 
> J'aimerai savoir comment vous faite pour modifier l'icône du finder dans le dock.
> J'ai reussi à modifier tous les icônes sauf celui la par la méthode toute simple de copier l'icone souhaiter => Pomme+I sur l application => Coller.
> ...



Salut a tous, je laisserai entendre que ça me plairais aussi de savoir ces petites astuce de customisation +++ merci pour voos réponses


----------



## HmJ (1 Novembre 2007)

Ca faisait longtemps que j'etais pas passe par la. Leopard est l'occasion de refaire son marche


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

kapov a dit:


> Theme: MTF
> Icones: Puft System
> Wall: http://-anonyme-.free.fr/main/gui/



Tu aimes le bleu toi ? :sleep::hein::mouais:

POur les icones, il existe un très bon logiciel payant : candybar.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2007)

kapov a dit:


>



sympa d'utiliser mon wall, merci  
par contre j'ai l'impression que tu utilises la version PC (4:3 1600x1200). 
il faudrai que tu utilises la version 16:10 (2560x1600), car elle est adaptée aux widescreens


----------



## Exxon (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,





Toujours le meme probl&#232;me :

Comment remplacer l'icone du Finder et du t&#233;l&#233;chargement.

Merci


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour le finder, il faut modifier le fichier finder.icns (ou png je sais plus) directement dans le fichier dock.app 
qui se trouve en /system > bibliothèque > coreservices > dock.app > contents > resources

pour les téléchargements, il modifier le fichier DownlaodsFolder.icns qui se trouve en 
/system > bibliothèque > coreservices > CoreTypes.bundle > contents > resources

c'est aussi là que se cachent toutes les icônes du système de Leopard


----------



## Didjo (1 Novembre 2007)

kapov a dit:


> Theme: MTF
> Icones: Puft System
> Wall: http://-anonyme-.free.fr/main/gui/



J'adoooooooore !!! Mais je trouve ni MTF ni Puff System.. (Google & InterfaceLift)... C'est où qu'c'est-dont qu'on trouve ça ?


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2007)

Je me sens d'une humeur taquine aujourd'hui  ...


----------



## kapov (1 Novembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> J'adoooooooore !!! Mais je trouve ni MTF ni Puff System.. (Google & InterfaceLift)... C'est où qu'c'est-dont qu'on trouve ça ?





icones : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/15701

theme: http://interfacelift.com/themes-mac/index.php?sort=date&id=&page=2


----------



## Didjo (1 Novembre 2007)

C'est MTF2 donc... Merci !


----------



## tweek (1 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Je me sens d'une humeur taquine aujourd'hui  ...



Super customizé ton mac.. La barre des menus, c'est l'Usine à gaz?


----------



## rizoto (1 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Je me sens d'une humeur taquine aujourd'hui  ...



frodon, A quoi sert l'icone à coté de spotlight?


----------



## Frodon (1 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> frodon, A quoi sert l'icone à coté de spotlight?



C'est XMenu, ca me sert à lancer des applications.


----------



## Exxon (1 Novembre 2007)

Merci Toumak j'essaye ce soir la je suis chez ma copine...sur son portable....sur Vista.
Il est ou le dock? :love:


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> Il est ou le dock? :love:



:mouais: 

quel dock ?! sous vista ?! :rateau:


----------



## Exxon (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> quel dock ?! sous vista ?! :rateau:


 
  c'est vraiment dobé ce vista


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> c'est vraiment dobé ce vista



tu m'étonnes  
j'avais installé la démo, et aussi vite installé, aussi vite désinstallé :bebe:

surtout depuis que le nouveau félin a fait ses premiers pas dans l'arène :love:


----------



## yzykom (1 Novembre 2007)

dofre b a dit:


> bon voila, apres avoir bien galleré avec  shapeshifte   (j'ai laisser tomber). j'ai trouver le tuto en en-tete du forum qui suffit pour ce lancer dans la customisation. ( desolé, j'aurai du faire une recherche plus poussé ). je n'ai pas trouver mon bonheur :la barre de menu transparente!!! je vais donc devoir m'achetter leopard...mais si cherie je suis obliger!!!!!:rateau:  je vous montre ma premiere creation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le résultat est très réussi et harmonieux, surtout sans ShapeShifter. Très bon choix d'icônes. Bravo.


----------



## dofre b (1 Novembre 2007)

merci, merci, merci....ca fait toujours plaisir !!!!   
et voici le petit dernier: quictime


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

dofre b a dit:


> merci, merci, merci....ca fait toujours plaisir !!!!
> et voici le petit dernier: quictime



c'est toi qui les fait ? elles sont vraiment sympas


----------



## dofre b (1 Novembre 2007)

"c'est moi qu'il lles fait" enfin presque !!  j'ai pris des icones 3d que j'ai melanger avec les icone original, changer la couleur et hop !!!! merci totoshop!!! 
d'ailleur je sais pas si j'ai vraiment  le droit de faire sa !! mais bon, c'est pas pour ce faire de l'argent c'est pour ce faire plaisir....


----------



## CERDAN (1 Novembre 2007)

En tout cas cas, c'est joli :love:


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

dofre b a dit:


> "c'est moi qu'il lles fait" enfin presque !!  j'ai pris des icones 3d que j'ai melanger avec les icone original, changer la couleur et hop !!!! merci totoshop!!!
> d'ailleur je sais pas si j'ai vraiment  le droit de faire sa !! mais bon, c'est pas pour ce faire de l'argent c'est pour ce faire plaisir....



dans ce cas, tout le monde "viole" plus ou moins tout le monde  
donc je dirai qu'on s'en fout  



CERDAN a dit:


> En tout cas cas, c'est joli :love:



et en plus c'est joli :love:


----------



## CERDAN (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> dans ce cas, tout le monde "viole" plus ou moins tout le monde
> donc je dirai qu'on s'en fout
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai bien nuanc&#233; ton fond qui vient lui-m&#234;me de quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai bien nuancé ton fond qui vaut lui-même de quelqu'un d'autre


----------



## Aimar_10 (1 Novembre 2007)

Premier screen Leo ! 
I'm In love with CoverFlow 

Clean - http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/LeoBitch.jpg
Dirty - http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/LeoBitchDirty.jpg

Enjoy


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> Premier screen Leo !
> I'm In love with CoverFlow
> 
> Clean - http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/LeoBitch.jpg
> ...



superbe le fond :love: 
c'est quoi, c'est où qu'on peut le trouver ?


----------



## Aimar_10 (1 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> superbe le fond :love:
> c'est quoi, c'est où qu'on peut le trouver ?



C'est une photo HDR de la 9ème Avenue à NYC 
http://homepage.mac.com/ahmedklink/.cv/ahmedklink/Sites/.Public/newyorkcity9_1280x960.jpg-zip.zip


----------



## Toumak (1 Novembre 2007)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> C'est une photo HDR de la 9ème Avenue à NYC
> http://homepage.mac.com/ahmedklink/.cv/ahmedklink/Sites/.Public/newyorkcity9_1280x960.jpg-zip.zip



merci


----------



## Darkfire (1 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup.

La photo est de toi ? si oui, tu en as d'autres du genre ? Si non, de qui est-ce ?
Derni&#232;re question, c'est quoi HDR ?
a+++


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Novembre 2007)

Darkfire a dit:


> La photo est de toi ?



non, l'auteur s'appelle Paulo Barcellos Jr. et le wallpaper est dispo sur Interface Lift.



Darkfire a dit:


> si oui, tu en as d'autres du genre ?



clic
 + bonus.



Darkfire a dit:


> c'est quoi HDR



High definition resolution je suppose ?


----------



## banewone (2 Novembre 2007)

hello, bravo pour vaut desktop ils on tous super  
alors voila le mon petit dernier


----------



## Aimar_10 (2 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> non, l'auteur s'appelle Paulo Barcellos Jr. et le wallpaper est dispo sur Interface Lift.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tumb a tout dit 
Except pour HDR, c'est High Definition Range
En fait c'est la composition d'une image sous exposée, sur exposé et de l'image normal  

Un petit HDR de Paris vu de Montmartre 
http://homepage.mac.com/ahmedklink/.cv/ahmedklink/Sites/.Public/ParisHDR1280x960.jpg-zip.zip


----------



## poiro (2 Novembre 2007)

en fait HDR ca veut dire _High dynamic range, c est la superposition de plusieurs images exposées différemment pour obtenir une image lumineuse partout
_


----------



## Didjo (2 Novembre 2007)

A quelques minuted 'intervalles, on aurait pu dire que tu t'es fait griller par Aimar_10, mais à 2 heures :mouais:


----------



## kapov (2 Novembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> A quelques minuted 'intervalles, on aurait pu dire que tu t'es fait griller par Aimar_10, mais à 2 heures :mouais:




c'est pas plutôt 3 heures ? :rateau:


----------



## poiro (2 Novembre 2007)

je vois pas en quoi je me suis fait griller puisque je corrige Aimar_10, si tu lis bien le poste, tu verras que je ne dis pas la meme chose.
Hdr = high dynamic range et non pas high definition range


----------



## Aimar_10 (2 Novembre 2007)

poiro a dit:


> je vois pas en quoi je me suis fait griller puisque je corrige Aimar_10, si tu lis bien le poste, tu verras que je ne dis pas la meme chose.
> Hdr = high dynamic range et non pas high definition range



Ouais enfin bon, le description qui suit est la même  ils ont compris ce que c'était quoi :rateau: 
à 8h du matin j'étais encore mal réveillé..


----------



## Bebe Fraise (3 Novembre 2007)

Petite contribution :

Clean - Dirt








Illustration de Giulia Balladore.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

Tr&#232;s sympa comme desk, &#231;a doit mettre du baume au coeur au r&#233;veil 
Sinon, j'aime bien les ic&#244;nes du Finder... Sinon si je peux me permette, j'aurai chang&#233; dans le m&#234;me esprit les ic&#244;nes des applications dans le dock pour harmoniser le tout


----------



## Didjo (3 Novembre 2007)

Bebe Fraise a dit:


>



:love::love: J'adoooore ! Tr&#232;s jolie ! N&#233;amoins, avec un masquage automatique du Dock et un fond de fen&#234;tre l&#233;gerement bleu, &#231;a ferai sublime 

Par contre j'ai pas trouv&#233; le fond sur le site... O&#249; qu'il est ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2007)

Très joli et frais Bebe Fraise !


----------



## numsix (3 Novembre 2007)

Bon je me suis décidé à me mettre sous léopard. Après une petite journée de réinstallation, configuration, voici ce que ca donne. Bon, pour la customisation, à part le wallpaper trouvé sur customize.org, ras. Mes programmes préferés fonctionnent 

Léopard est cool, différent, mais cool....


----------



## NoobSmoke (3 Novembre 2007)

Allez, le mien sous léopard qui me donne du fil à retordre graphiquement.


----------



## Bebe Fraise (3 Novembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> :love::love: J'adoooore ! Très jolie ! Néamoins, avec un masquage automatique du Dock et un fond de fenêtre légerement bleu, ça ferai sublime
> 
> Par contre j'ai pas trouvé le fond sur le site... Où qu'il est ?



En fait il n'a jamais était mis à dispo par l'auteur.

J'ai reussi à en faire un fond d'écran quand son site était en flash.. enfin bref, le voici.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2007)

Bebe Fraise a dit:


> En fait il n'a jamais était mis à dispo par l'auteur.
> .



Je veux pas faire le rabat-joie mais c'est pas très ethique et honnête, non ?

Ps: Je précise qu'il n'y as pas de critique personnel Bebe Fraise


----------



## rizoto (4 Novembre 2007)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Allez, le mien sous léopard qui me donne du fil à retordre graphiquement.



Je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour rester concentré avec un tel fond d'écran !


----------



## greggorynque (4 Novembre 2007)

rizoto a dit:


> Je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour rester concentré avec un tel fond d'écran !



Il fait comme moi, il a le même en vrai a la maison


----------



## NoobSmoke (4 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Il fait comme moi, il a le même en vrai a la maison



Exactement, greggorynque est un devin


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Novembre 2007)

Merci d'utiliser les messages privés, les CDB ou le Bar pour tout message n'étant pas en relation avec la customisation sur OSX. 

Le Bar Mac-G: Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


----------



## oohTONY (5 Novembre 2007)

Tout beau tout nouveau :


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Tout beau tout nouveau :



Fort sympathique comme desk 
J'aime assez les icônes que tu as utilisés pour la "colonne" (Dsl j'ai un trous pour le nom exact  )
Sinon l'icône à droite de VLC, c'est quoi?? 
Merci
Ps: je ne fais pas de commentaire sur le fond d'écran, je crois pas que c'est la peine


----------



## fadem (5 Novembre 2007)

Un autre ptit desktop cosmique


----------



## CERDAN (6 Novembre 2007)

Super comme fond ! Ca va bien avec la transparence de la barre des menus


----------



## CERDAN (6 Novembre 2007)

oohTONY a dit:


> Tout beau tout nouveau :



Bien rangé ton stack


----------



## Kukana (6 Novembre 2007)

il est joli l'icone jeux avec le casque ya moyen de l'avoir ??

le desk est tres beau


----------



## oohTONY (6 Novembre 2007)

Merci,
L'icone à droite de VLC c'est Urban Terror 
Dans ma colone de Stacks est venu un nouveau dossier > iPhone.
Sous Tiger j'avais fait l'erreur de faire des dossiers avec les applications dedans  maintenant plus que des Alias dans u nouveau dossier 'Logiciels'.
Pour l'icone je cherche..... ayé > fichier joint


----------



## jem25 (6 Novembre 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


>




tu l'as chopé ou ton wall? superbe en tout cas


----------



## nocomplication (6 Novembre 2007)

Je viens d'installer L&#233;opard et toutes les mises &#224; jour, mais pas d'iPhoto 7, j'ai toujours iPhoto 6.0.6. ? Qui peut m'expliquer? MERCI!!


----------



## fadem (6 Novembre 2007)

C'est normal. Tu as installé MacOSX 10.5, pas la suite iLife08. Ce sont deux choses différentes. Même si les nouvelles machines sont livrées avec les deux, il faut les acheter séparément si tu veux tout upgrader.

(Et soit dit en passant, tu n'es pas dans le bon forum ! Ici on parle customisation.


----------



## yzykom (7 Novembre 2007)

nocomplication a dit:


> Je viens d'installer L&#233;opard et toutes les mises &#224; jour, mais pas d'iPhoto 7, j'ai toujours iPhoto 6.0.6. ? Qui peut m'expliquer? MERCI!!http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/smile.gif



C'est simple : iLife 08 (dont fait partie iPhoto) est install&#233; dans un Mac neuf tout comme Leopard mais il ne fait pas partie de Leopard. Il faut l'acheter &#224; part.


... Cela dit, as-tu bien regard&#233; le titre du fil o&#249; tu as post&#233; ta question ? Tu es carr&#233;ment hors-sujet, l&#224;. 

&#201;dit ; toasted par fadem (avec quelques heures d'&#233;cart en plus. Hum :rose: ).


----------



## valentin007 (9 Novembre 2007)

Inutil de me rappelé que je n'ai pas Leopard


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Novembre 2007)

Il pète le fond d'écran ? 

C'est quoi ? C'est ou ?


----------



## tweek (9 Novembre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> Inutil de me rappelé que je n'ai pas Leopard



Hmmm t'as dégotté un bon wall là :love: 

J'aime le dock.. clean.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il pète le fond d'écran ?
> 
> C'est quoi ? C'est ou ?



Windy City Sunset


----------



## CERDAN (9 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Hmmm t'as dégotté un bon wall là :love:
> 
> J'aime le dock.. clean.



C'est ce que je me disais, avec le bord noir :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Windy City Sunset



Mârci bôcou


----------



## valentin007 (9 Novembre 2007)

yes, c'est windy city...

Tout mes wall viennent de interface lift.com

merci pour vos commentaires, content que mon desk vous plaisent.


----------



## tweek (9 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Windy City Sunset



cheers


----------



## J.L.M. (10 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai pas pu attendre, d&#233;sol&#233; :rose: . J'ai quelques modifs sans presque rien changer  ( il faut que je fasse attention au copyright     ).
> 
> Desk



J'aime beaucoup les ic&#244;nes de ton Dock ! Je viens de les trouver mais comment rendre le dock totalement transparent (sous L&#233;opard je pr&#233;cise, car j'ai vu que certain logiciel de customisation ne pass&#233; sous L&#233;opard)


----------



## eyescarz (10 Novembre 2007)

hop


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2007)

Très joli Eyecarz !


----------



## Frodon (10 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'avais téléchargé des séparateur de Dock, mais il m'arrivait parfois de cliquer dessus malencontreusement, et Mac OS X me sortait alors un message d'erreur m'informant que l'application n'était pas adapté à mon architecture. Ce qui pouvait être enervant parfois 

Après inspection des .app, en fait y'a aucun binaire dans ces packages, donc evidement le système ne pouvait pas arriver à les executer, puisqu'il n'y avait rien à executer.

J'ai donc fait un tout petit programme en Universal Binary qui se contente de quitter (return 0), et ai appliqué l'icone transparent des séparateur de Dock, ainsi si on clique dessus, rien ne se passe et aucun message d'erreur 

Je vous joint un petit ZIP avec ces séparateurs executables dans ce message, pour ceux que ca interesse


----------



## Didjo (10 Novembre 2007)

Existe déjà : Dock Separators 1.5


----------



## goonie (10 Novembre 2007)

​Wall     : Black tree by Dimage
Icônes : Xpack, Crystal by Scott Leland


----------



## Frodon (10 Novembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Existe déjà : Dock Separators 1.5



Bah je préfères ma solution, parce que les executables de Dock Separators 1.5, ils ne se contentent pas de faire return 0, et du coup ils lancent une mini application durant 3 secondes avec des menus.

Ma version, tu clique dessus, il rebondi une fois et quitte de suite, même pas le temps d'avoir un point/triangle "d'application lancé". Bref, beaucoup plus discret


----------



## Didjo (10 Novembre 2007)

Alors ça m'intéresse d'autant plus que je vais te faire l'honneur d'y faire une place sur mon DD...


----------



## jeff3 (10 Novembre 2007)

goonie a dit:


> ​Wall     : Black tree by Dimage
> Ic&#244;nes : Xpack, Crystal by Scott Leland



ouah, trop beau, un p'tit lien pour le wall stp ?

d&#233;sol&#233;, j'&#233;tais tellement subjugu&#233; que j'ai pas vu les r&#233;f&#233;rences !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Novembre 2007)

jeff3 a dit:


> ouah, trop beau, un p'tit lien pour le wall stp ?



le voici


----------



## jeff3 (11 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> le voici



Merci tumb


----------



## goonie (11 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> le voici


Bein Joué  Y'a pas à dire, ces modos  
J'aime beaucoup les walls proposés par Dimage


----------



## CERDAN (11 Novembre 2007)

Voila, nouveaux desktop avec nouvelles icones et fond d'&#233;cran, c'est pas grand chose mais bon. 

Version One --> en attach&#233;

Version two -->


----------



## numsix (11 Novembre 2007)

un petit nouveau ....


----------



## Toumak (11 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Voila, nouveaux desktop avec nouvelles icones et fond d'écran, c'est pas grand chose mais bon.
> 
> Version One --> en attaché
> 
> Version two -->



la vache la taille du dock


----------



## CERDAN (11 Novembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> un petit nouveau ....


Toujours beau, bien que e dock soit trop petit à mon gout  


Toumak a dit:


> la vache la taille du dock



Et alors   ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Apr&#232;s &#234;tre tomber sur Dockart , plugin pour iTunes permettant d'afficher sur l'icone d'iTunes du dock , la pochette de l'album qu'on est en train d'ecouter , je viens de tomber sur une p'tite applie pour changer les photos des icones de : iPhoto , mail et preview dans le dock. MimiPhoto

C'est genial et c'est encore gratos !


----------



## tweek (13 Novembre 2007)

sangheeta a dit:


> je viens de tomber sur une p'tite applie pour changer les photos des icones de : iPhoto , mail et preview dans le dock. MimiPhoto
> 
> C'est genial et c'est encore gratos !



Sympa et original 


Merci


----------



## CERDAN (13 Novembre 2007)

Rahh ! J'arrive plus &#224; reseter ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Rahh ! J'arrive plus à reseter ...



Pour reseter , je vais dans mon dossier Applications ,selectionne l'application ,  lire les infos , pomme+X sur l'icone dans la fenetre des infos


----------



## CERDAN (13 Novembre 2007)

J'ai pas tester ta technique mais j'ai copier le fichier dans ressource ( dans le dossier le l'applis ).  merci quand m&#234;me .


----------



## thedude (13 Novembre 2007)

Ayant suivi ce fil de belle longueur en plusieurs fois, pouvez vous en faire un résumé pour la custo sous Léopard?

J'ai vu chez certains quelques jolis desks et thèmes, visiblement en 10.5.

En se référant à la page des compatibilités de Unsanity, Shapeshifter, Cleardock pas encore MAJ.

Alors comment faites vous?


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

thedude a dit:


> Ayant suivi ce fil de belle longueur en plusieurs fois, pouvez vous en faire un résumé pour la custo sous Léopard?
> 
> J'ai vu chez certains quelques jolis desks et thèmes, visiblement en 10.5.
> 
> ...



tous les thèmes que tu as vus sont sous tiger
tu l'as dit toi même, aucun soft de custo n'est encore compatible leopard


----------



## Ironfalcon (13 Novembre 2007)

voila mon mien 

par ici , pas envi de faire une miniature ;D

il est pas overcomplex, mais homemade ( &#176;&#176


----------



## Toumak (13 Novembre 2007)

Ironfalcon a dit:


> voila mon mien



nice


----------



## thedude (13 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tous les thèmes que tu as vus sont sous tiger
> tu l'as dit toi même, aucun soft de custo n'est encore compatible leopard




Merci Toumak, le dock 3D m'a mis le doute.

Heureusement, reste l'imac sous TigerJe m'y colle


----------



## CERDAN (13 Novembre 2007)

ya plus de bord rond sur les coins haut - { droite et gauche } sous leopard ??


----------



## tweek (13 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> ya plus de bord rond sur les coins haut - { droite et gauche } sous leopard ??



Non..


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Novembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> un petit nouveau ....




Alors voici mes r&#233;clamations :



- C'est tr&#232;s beau f&#233;licitation

- Arretez de poster "style" Leopard ! Moi je l'ai pas      

- Tu &#233;coutes quoi ?? Itunes il dit des trucs bizzares ??

ps: voici le miens : 





Vous voulez savoir ce qu'il y a de beau......je suis sous TIGER


----------



## numsix (13 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Alors voici mes réclamations :
> - C'est très beau félicitation



Merci beaucoup. Je suis flatté



Pharmacos a dit:


> - Tu écoutes quoi ?? Itunes il dit des trucs bizzares ??



J'ecoute de la musique grecque (je suis grec). Le nom du chanteur est stelios Kazantzidis. iTunes l'ecrit en lettres grecques. Le style de la musique est le rembetiko, l'equivalent grec du blues noir americain.



Pharmacos a dit:


> ps: voici le miens :
> Vous voulez savoir ce qu'il y a de beau......je suis sous TIGER



Beau fond d'écran  .... C'est Sydney ?


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Novembre 2007)

Je dirais plus Vancouver.... 


Ok pour le grec  Bienvenue à toi ami grec ! Tu as droit à mon coup de boule de bienvenue et de "beau fond d'écran" 


++
Pharmacos


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

Voici mon nouveau desk' :






non non non  pas pervers pour un sou !
c'est notre ami google qui l'est !  
je tape *leopard wallpaper* sur google.com et que vois-je sur la 3&#232;me page der&#233;sultats ? cette superbe cr&#233;ature fort peu v&#234;tue !
j'ai alors pens&#233; que c'&#233;tait le destin, et la voici donc en tant que mon fond d'&#233;cran du mois :love:


----------



## valentin007 (14 Novembre 2007)

Alalala parfois jaimerai bien etre un rocher, desk fort simpatique.

Pour avoir la barre de menu transparente tu utilise quelle application ? ou peu etre que sous Leopard sa ce fait tout seul? 
Sinon pour les has been comme moi, quelle application pourrai-t-on utiliser sous tiger pour rendre cette fameuse barre transparente ?

merci toumak


----------



## greggorynque (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Voici mon nouveau desk' :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhooo, c'étais pas non plus sur la première page...

 si tu savais ce qu'on trouve a la 177eme page du mot "nue"


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> Alalala parfois jaimerai bien etre un rocher, desk fort simpatique.
> 
> Pour avoir la barre de menu transparente tu utilise quelle application ? ou peu etre que sous Leopard sa ce fait tout seul?
> Sinon pour les has been comme moi, quelle application pourrai-t-on utiliser sous tiger pour rendre cette fameuse barre transparente ?
> ...



sous leo  
sous tiger tu peux essayer le thème liger pour shapeshifter, en l'installant, il installe une appli qui met la barre transparente  



greggorynque a dit:


> Rhooo, c'étais pas non plus sur la première page...
> 
> si tu savais ce qu'on trouve a la 177eme page du mot "nue"



ouais enfin bon  c'est que la 3ème page, et j'ai rien tapé de suspect :mouais: non ?!


----------



## tweek (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Voici mon nouveau desk': _Chose sur un rocher de plage_




' la moule qui gratte, qui gratte?


----------



## tweek (14 Novembre 2007)

pour pas inonder:


----------



## Toumak (14 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> pour pas inonder:



tu aimes le bois, non ?  

c'est joli


----------



## tweek (14 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tu aimes le bois, non ?




Ouais, les grosses planches bien dures


----------



## dofre b (14 Novembre 2007)

salut tweek, je suis aller sur ton blog, j'ai telecharger l'icone de skype mais comment tu fait pour la changer sans qu'elle redevienne bleu a la premier connexion????? et ton desk est rustique mais j'adore


----------



## tweek (15 Novembre 2007)

dofre b a dit:


> salut tweek, je suis aller sur ton blog, j'ai telecharger l'icone de skype mais comment tu fait pour la changer sans qu'elle redevienne bleu a la premier connexion????? et ton desk est rustique mais j'adore



Il faut la changer dans les ressources de l'appli.. Skype > Click droit >Afficher le contenu du paquet > Contents > Ressources tu trouves l'icone de l'appli, tu la remplaces par la nouvelle en lui donnant le meme nom. tu Relances skype est c'est bon.


----------



## thedude (15 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> pour pas inonder:




Thème "Pine des Landes", en vente chez CastO  

Très joli en tout cas, sans langue de bois

Avec Dockchanger, tu peux ajouter encore une planche dans le dock 

Une petite question pour finir: 

Comment changer un fond de fenêtre sous Léopard? Option disparue depuis Tiger ou j'ai raté quelque chose?


----------



## tweek (15 Novembre 2007)

thedude a dit:


> Avec Dockchanger, tu peux ajouter encore une planche dans le dock



Ouais, seulement les th&#232;mes que j'ai vu dispos sont absolument hideux.. On se croirait sur ObjectDock pour Windows.. :sick: 




Pour leopard, mettre une image en fond c'est la meme chose que sous Tiger, ca n'a pas disparu. A condition que tu sois en mode mosaique pour les icones.


----------



## thedude (15 Novembre 2007)

Thanx


----------



## CERDAN (15 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> pour pas inonder:





Toumak a dit:


> tu aimes le bois, non ?
> 
> c'est joli



Alors moi aussi :love:

J'aime, c'est chaleureux, convivial  , et puis avec la barre des menus, vraiment sympa .
Le plus ( deja dit ) ce serait de mettre une photo de bois dans le dock pour voir...

Et en plus, très belle présentation, comme dab


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2007)

Très chouette l'ambiance bois 
Sinon, c'est bien une pinte de Guiness dans le dock près des stacks?


----------



## CERDAN (15 Novembre 2007)

ouai, ca donne soif


----------



## tweek (15 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très chouette l'ambiance bois
> Sinon, c'est bien une pinte de Guiness dans le dock près des stacks?




Bien vu


----------



## Pierre-Nico (15 Novembre 2007)

J'aime beaucoup cette icône, aurais-tu un petit lien ?
Sinon très bois, mais j'aime beaucoup...


----------



## tweek (15 Novembre 2007)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup cette icône, aurais-tu un petit lien ?
> Sinon très bois, mais j'aime beaucoup...



Ici


----------



## nogdra (16 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> pour pas inonder:



T'aurais pas 1 petit lien pour le fond d'écran ?


----------



## CERDAN (16 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ici



Tu les trouves oU tes fonfonds ... ? c'est toi qui les fais ?


----------



## tweek (16 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tu les trouves oU tes fonfonds ... ? c'est toi qui les fais ?



Mes quoi? fond d'écrans? si c'est ça, oui je les fais moi-meme


----------



## Sim le pirate (17 Novembre 2007)

Super desk Tweek !


----------



## Bebe Fraise (17 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Mes quoi? fond d'écrans? si c'est ça, oui je les fais moi-meme



Dis-moi Tweek, comment as tu as changé les icône de tes stacks ?

merci !


----------



## tweek (17 Novembre 2007)

Bebe Fraise a dit:


> Dis-moi Tweek, comment as tu as changé les icône de tes stacks ?
> 
> merci !



Ce sont des icones à part. tu les mets dans tes documents / downloads folders tu la renomme par exemple 0 et elle s'affiche en primier donnant l'effet de boites 

elles sont sur Macthemes


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2007)

sans doute le dernier sous Tiger...


----------



## CERDAN (17 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> sans doute le dernier sous Tiger...



Non, sans doute pas .


Sim le pirate a dit:


> Super desk Tweek !



Super beau le fond, les couleurs...:love: comment tu fais avec toshop ?


----------



## oohTONY (17 Novembre 2007)

Super beau Tumb ! Si tu avais un lien ça serait super


----------



## Albadros (17 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> sans doute le dernier sous Tiger...



Sympa  

Une petite Question.. comment fais tu pour avoir les fenetres de tes applis en tout petit a gauche ?


----------



## tweek (17 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> sans doute le dernier sous Tiger...




Classe, j'aime beaucoup!  :style:


----------



## numsix (17 Novembre 2007)

Je n'arrive décidement pas à choisir un fond d'écran, .... Celui-là pourrait me convenir ...


----------



## Didjo (17 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> sans doute le dernier sous Tiger...



Comment tu fais pour réduire tes fenêtres sur le bureau ?


----------



## numsix (17 Novembre 2007)

M'est avis que c'est windowshade


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

Comme je suis malade, j'ai eu le temps de changer toutes mes icônes  
Alors voici mon petit dernier desk à la sauce iphone (À default de pouvoir se l'acheter...)
Ps: Vous remarquerez que le Finder n'est pas à la sauce car plus moyen de le modifier que je passe par Litelcon ou CandyBar. Donc si vous avez une idée, ça seras avec plaisirs


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Comme je suis malade, j'ai eu le temps de changer toutes mes icônes
> Alors voici mon petit dernier desk à la sauce iphone (À default de pouvoir se l'acheter...)
> Ps: Vous remarquerez que le Finder n'est pas à la sauce car plus moyen de le modifier que je passe par Litelcon ou CandyBar. Donc si vous avez une idée, ça seras avec plaisirs



c'est bien sympa tout ça  

pour le finder, il faut modifier le fichier finder.png ou finder.icns qui se trouve dans l'application dock.app qui se trouve dans le dossier /Système > bibliothèque > coreservices


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> c'est bien sympa tout &#231;a
> 
> pour le finder, il faut modifier le fichier finder.png ou finder.icns qui se trouve dans l'application dock.app qui se trouve dans le dossier /Syst&#232;me > biblioth&#232;que > coreservices



J'arrive pas &#224; lancer dock.app qui se trouve au lieu que tu m'as indiqu&#233;. Rien ne se passe m&#234;me pas un message d'erreur. Faut-il faire un truc au pr&#233;alable?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Toumak (17 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'arrive pas à lancer dock.app qui se trouve au lieu que tu m'as indiqué. Rien ne se passe même pas un message d'erreur. Faut-il faire un truc au préalable?
> Merci d'avance



il faut as le lancer, c'est le dock  
il faut modifier le fichier finder.png qui se trouve dans cette application (dans le dosier contents > resources) c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> il faut as le lancer, c'est le dock
> il faut modifier le fichier finder.png qui se trouve dans cette application (dans le dosier contents > resources) c'est tout



Je dois pas être doué, je suis sincerement désolé  
Mais j'arrive pas à "rentrer" dedans. Je mets une capture pour voir si je me plante pas complétement 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Didjo (17 Novembre 2007)

Clic droit (ou CTRL+Clic) > Afficher le contenu du paquet

Elle est magnifique celle-là  J'arrive pas à le lancer


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Novembre 2007)

merci à tous, oui, c'est bien Window Shade X avec la fonction Minimize in Place. 
Le wallpaper est ici, mais il faut le retoucher avec toshop car la résolution est peu elevée.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

Bon voilà juste pour montrer que j'ai enfin réussi à changer le Finder 
Le voilà (Bien sur il change pas beaucoup de l'ancien...)


----------



## dzombie (18 Novembre 2007)

Bon, je me lance, voici mon bureau, qui n'est pas encore assez modifi&#233; &#224; mon gout...


----------



## Toumak (18 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon voilà juste pour montrer que j'ai enfin réussi à changer le Finder
> Le voilà (Bien sur il change pas beaucoup de l'ancien...)



et on dit merci à qui


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon voilà juste pour montrer que j'ai enfin réussi à changer le Finder
> Le voilà (Bien sur il change pas beaucoup de l'ancien...)



Très joli desk Antoine


----------



## tweek (18 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon voilà juste pour montrer que j'ai enfin réussi à changer le Finder
> Le voilà (Bien sur il change pas beaucoup de l'ancien...)



ouaip, classe le wall


----------



## CERDAN (18 Novembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Je n'arrive décidement pas à choisir un fond d'écran, .... Celui-là pourrait me convenir ...



Vraiment pas mal , le fond, tu peux le garder, ça va bien avec la barre des menus 



antoine59 a dit:


> Comme je suis malade, j'ai eu le temps de changer toutes mes icônes
> Alors voici mon petit dernier desk à la sauce iphone (À default de pouvoir se l'acheter...)
> Ps: Vous remarquerez que le Finder n'est pas à la sauce car plus moyen de le modifier que je passe par Litelcon ou CandyBar. Donc si vous avez une idée, ça seras avec plaisirs



Très beau  



Didjo a dit:


> Clic droit (ou CTRL+Clic) > Afficher le contenu du paquet
> 
> Elle est magnifique celle-là  J'arrive pas à le lancer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> et on dit merci &#224; qui



Merci Touuuumaaaaaaaak  :love: 
Sinon, ca fait plaisirs d'avoir de bon retour m&#234;me si maintenant je passe pour celui qui "veux ouvrir le dock"


----------



## Lorhkan (18 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> merci à tous, oui, c'est bien Window Shade X avec la fonction Minimize in Place.
> Le wallpaper est ici, mais il faut le retoucher avec toshop car la résolution est peu elevée.


Argh, je suis totalement sous le charme de ce wall, mais malheureusement Photoshop et moi ça fait au moins deux... Tu ne l'aurais pas sous le coude en résolution plus élévée (disons 1680x1050) ?... :rose:


----------



## Bebe Fraise (18 Novembre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Argh, je suis totalement sous le charme de ce wall, mais malheureusement Photoshop et moi &#231;a fait au moins deux... Tu ne l'aurais pas sous le coude en r&#233;solution plus &#233;l&#233;v&#233;e (disons 1680x1050) ?... :rose:




Lorhkan, dans pref system, tu applique le fond d'&#233;cran en "Centrer", et tu applique la couleur de fond gr&#226;ce &#224; la pipette. Et le tour est jou&#233; !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Novembre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Argh, je suis totalement sous le charme de ce wall, mais malheureusement Photoshop et moi ça fait au moins deux... Tu ne l'aurais pas sous le coude en résolution plus élévée (disons 1680x1050) ?... :rose:



voilà


----------



## Lorhkan (18 Novembre 2007)

Bebe Fraise a dit:


> Lorhkan, dans pref system, tu applique le fond d'écran en "Centrer", et tu applique la couleur de fond grâce à la pipette. Et le tour est joué !


Ah oui tiens, c'est tout bête, j'ai même pas réfléchi sur ce coup là...



tumb a dit:


> voilà


​


----------



## wath68 (19 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ce sont des icones à part. tu les mets dans tes documents / downloads folders tu la renomme par exemple 0 et elle s'affiche en primier donnant l'effet de boites
> 
> elles sont sur Macthemes




Je l'ai fais, c'est super joli, bravo pour la trouvaille et merci pour le partage, mais quand on rajoute un nouveau fichier dans les documents ou les téléchargements, c'est ce dernier fichier qui s'affiche, et non plus la boite.
Enfin chez moi c'est le cas.

*EDIT :* autant pour moi, j'ai trouvé l'astuce, clic droit et "trier par nom"


----------



## numsix (19 Novembre 2007)

Un petit wall à lorigine fait par grayhouse


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2007)

Chouette comme desk 
Sobre et efficace


----------



## CERDAN (19 Novembre 2007)

Sympa


----------



## Toumak (19 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Sympa



je plussoie


----------



## wath68 (19 Novembre 2007)

Un fond d'écran provenant de nin.com,
et le dock relooké _Rewamped_ de leoparddocks.com


----------



## thedude (20 Novembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Un petit wall à lorigine fait par grayhouse


On voit décidément de très belles choses ces temps-ci 

Un p'tit lien SVP pour ces icônes de stacks


----------



## numsix (20 Novembre 2007)

Merci. 

Pour les icônes des stacks, c'est par ici , avec les psd en plus, ....


----------



## thedude (20 Novembre 2007)

Merci Numéro 6.

Bonjour chez vous


----------



## thedude (20 Novembre 2007)

Voilà le mien 

Merci aux forumeurs


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

Impressionnant comme desk . Le disque dur est un peu trop petit à mon goût 
Sinon le fond vient d'où? 
Je me pose la question car c'est dans le même style que celui qu'avais proposé Tweek , il y a peu...
Sinon j'aime bien l'icône du dossier sur le bureau, un petit lien svp?


----------



## Kukana (20 Novembre 2007)

thedude a dit:


> Voilà le mien
> 
> Merci aux forumeurs



joli mais comment tu fait pour avoir l'icone de ical dans la barre de menu ?


----------



## tweek (20 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Impressionnant comme desk . Le disque dur est un peu trop petit à mon goût
> Sinon le fond vient d'où?
> Je me pose la question car c'est dans le même style que celui qu'avais proposé Tweek , il y a peu...
> Sinon j'aime bien l'icône du dossier sur le bureau, un petit lien svp?



Là (.mac mirror) Les 3 sont inclus dedans


----------



## CERDAN (20 Novembre 2007)

Interessant 

Pour le desktop, ta barre des menus n'est pas transparente, si ?


----------



## leptitguillaume (20 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> joli mais comment tu fait pour avoir l'icone de ical dans la barre de menu ?


je me suis posé la même question


----------



## Kukana (20 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Interessant
> 
> Pour le desktop, ta barre des menus n'est pas transparente, si ?



je pense que si mais par contre sur les fond foncés ça ne se remarque pas


----------



## thedude (20 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Impressionnant comme desk . Le disque dur est un peu trop petit à mon goût
> Sinon le fond vient d'où?
> Je me pose la question car c'est dans le même style que celui qu'avais proposé Tweek , il y a peu...
> Sinon j'aime bien l'icône du dossier sur le bureau, un petit lien svp?


C'est bien un wall proposé par Tweek, merci à lui 

L'icône sur le bureau est home made, la voilà.

Pour l'icône de Ical dans la barre de menu, c'est là.


----------



## Kukana (20 Novembre 2007)

thedude a dit:


> [...]
> 
> Pour l'icône de Ical dans la barre de menu, c'est là.



merci bien


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

thedude a dit:


> L'icône sur le bureau est home made, la voilà.
> 
> ]



Merci et bravo pour l'icône ( j'avais bien reconnu Gotlib )
Je garde au chaud ton icônes pour mon prochain desk...


----------



## thedude (20 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> je pense que si mais par contre sur les fond foncés ça ne se remarque pas



Gagné!


----------



## leptitguillaume (20 Novembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> merci bien


pas mieux


----------



## numsix (20 Novembre 2007)

Super icône 

Bonjour chez vous,


----------



## David_b (20 Novembre 2007)

thedude a dit:


> C'est bien un wall proposé par Tweek, merci à lui
> 
> L'icône sur le bureau est home made, la voilà.


Une question limite HS. Cette très belle icone RAB (toute mon enfance!), elle peut servir d'icone à un dossier ? 
Pourtant lorsque je passe par "Lire les informations" pour essayer dechanger celle d'un dossier, je n'arrive à rien : ça me fait l'icône JPG générique. Sous Tiger et sous Leopard.
J'ai raté un épisode ?  
Tout conseil, lien... greffe de cerveau... sera bienvenu, merci


----------



## numsix (20 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Une question limite HS. Cette très belle icone RAB (toute mon enfance!), elle peut servir d'icone à un dossier ?
> Pourtant lorsque je passe par "Lire les informations" pour essayer dechanger celle d'un dossier, je n'arrive à rien : ça me fait l'icône JPG générique. Sous Tiger et sous Leopard.
> J'ai raté un épisode ?
> Tout conseil, lien... greffe de cerveau... sera bienvenu, merci



Il m'est avis que tu dois d'abord la transformer en .icns. Pixadex fait ca tres bien, mais aussi iconverter. Par contre ces deux softs n'ont pas été mis à jour depuis Leopard, donc, tu vas perdre la résolution de 512^2.... enfin je pense, ....


----------



## thedude (20 Novembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Une question limite HS. Cette très belle icone RAB (toute mon enfance!), elle peut servir d'icone à un dossier ?
> Pourtant lorsque je passe par "Lire les informations" pour essayer dechanger celle d'un dossier, je n'arrive à rien : ça me fait l'icône JPG générique. Sous Tiger et sous Leopard.
> J'ai raté un épisode ?
> Tout conseil, lien... greffe de cerveau... sera bienvenu, merci



Toute mon enfance aussi sniffff

Il faut mouliner le fichier avec Fasticons.

Curieusement, le fichier produit est un .text ???

Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer.

En tout cas, fonctionne sous Léo.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

Non je crois que tu as raison, il y a un problème avec l'icône, enfin si je dis pas de bêtise. 
En faite, il l'as filée en format Jpeg. On peut la convertir, avec Picl2con par exemple, mais l'icône réalisée est avec le cadre blanc. Alors que sur le bureau Thedude, on voit bien l'icône "propre".
Si une personne comprends...

ps: Tu peux pas nous filer l'icone en format png ou icn?  :love: (si c'est possible bien entendu)


----------



## thedude (20 Novembre 2007)

Je suis un peu c le jpg écrase le fond transparent. On est carrément HS là, excusez la lourdeur .

La .png ici 


trop gros pour le tuyau MacG.

D'autres icônes Gotlib (mon maître) à suivre les jours prochains.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2007)

thedude a dit:


> Je suis un peu c le jpg écrase le fond transparent. On est carrément HS là, excusez la lourdeur .



T'inquiètes c'est pas grave, on a l'icône maintenant   

[/QUOTE]D'autres icônes Gotlib (mon maître) à suivre les jours prochains.[/QUOTE]

Très très bonne nouvelle, ( il y a un fil exprès pour les créations personnelles )


----------



## thedude (20 Novembre 2007)

Très très bonne nouvelle, ( il y a un fil exprès pour les créations personnelles )[/quote]

Je posterai là  à suivre


----------



## banewone (22 Novembre 2007)

salut ! voila mon dernier desk  



 un avent coût aven le festivale Angoulême


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Chouette 
Minimal ton Dock    je l'avais pas vu au début!! 
Pour les icônes écrits j'ai du mal mais je vais essayer un jour par contre je trouve pas la version "graff". Tu aurais un lien svp? 
Merci


----------



## CERDAN (22 Novembre 2007)

banewone a dit:


> salut ! voila mon dernier desk
> 
> 
> 
> un avent coût aven le festivale Angoulême



Temps d'affichage très long pour moi   Mais beau Wall, j'aime l'écriture du dock facon most wanted, on se comprendra


----------



## Lorhkan (22 Novembre 2007)

Un peu de couleurs pour égayer l'hiver !  :wink: 





Bon, je n'ai aucun mérite, j'ai (encore !) copié sur Tumb... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2007)

Wahouuu t'as pas peur des couleurs  
Franchement sympa comme desk, j'adore la Pomme et le je trouve qu'en détail, la pochette Mika va très bien avec l'ensemble (c'est pas du hasard quand même )

ps: T'as pas mal de truc à lire (flux rss )


----------



## steiner (22 Novembre 2007)

D'ailleur la pochette Mika c'est une appli  ou c'est juste intégré à ton wallpaper ?
Si c'est une application c'est quoi s'il te plait ?


----------



## CERDAN (22 Novembre 2007)

80 K/sec. quand même !


----------



## Lorhkan (23 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Wahouuu t'as pas peur des couleurs
> Franchement sympa comme desk, j'adore la Pomme et le je trouve qu'en détail, la pochette Mika va très bien avec l'ensemble (c'est pas du hasard quand même )
> 
> ps: T'as pas mal de truc à lire (flux rss )


Merci ! Et c'est vrai que j'avais mis la pochette de Mika car elle est aussi très colorée, ce n'est donc pas un hasard...  
Pour les RSS, je suis abonné à beaucoup (trop) de flux, je suis souvent à la bourre... :rateau: 



steiner a dit:


> D'ailleur la pochette Mika c'est une appli  ou c'est juste intégré à ton wallpaper ?
> Si c'est une application c'est quoi s'il te plait ?


C'est bel et bien une application : Coversutra. 



CERDAN a dit:


> 80 K/sec. quand même !


Hum... Ce n'était que de l'upload...


----------



## banewone (23 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Chouette
> Minimal ton Dock    je l'avais pas vu au début!!
> Pour les icônes écrits j'ai du mal mais je vais essayer un jour par contre je trouve pas la version "graff". Tu aurais un lien svp?
> Merci


merci   sinon pour les icones  http://vinci1618.deviantart.com/art/Spell-NFS-30970609?q=spell+nfs


----------



## CERDAN (23 Novembre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Un peu de couleurs pour égayer l'hiver !  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien le filtre de l'aperçu, c'est lequel svp ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

Très joli Lorhkan !


----------



## Lorhkan (23 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'aime bien le filtre de l'aperçu, c'est lequel svp ?


Pour faire un aperçu, j'utilise Snapshooter. Le filtre est dispo avec le logiciel.

Enfin, si j'ai bien compris ce dont tu parles...  



C0rentin a dit:


> Très joli Lorhkan !


Merci M'sieur ! ​


----------



## pomme85 (23 Novembre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Un peu de couleurs pour égayer l'hiver !  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coucou !

Ou as tu trouver ton icone pour "My Book" ??


----------



## thedude (23 Novembre 2007)

Très beau desk acidulé 

A propos de Coversutra, le mien (1.1.8) affiche une boite de CD plastique
assez moche et le tien un vinyle du plus bel effet, question de version?
Quelle est la tienne?


----------



## tweek (23 Novembre 2007)

pomme85 a dit:


> Coucou !
> 
> Ou as tu trouver ton icone pour "My Book" ??



Slurpee de Jonas Rask


----------



## Lorhkan (23 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Slurpee de Jonas Rask


C'est bien ça !​ 



thedude a dit:


> Très beau desk acidulé





thedude a dit:


> A propos de Coversutra, le mien (1.1.8) affiche une boite de CD plastique
> assez moche et le tien un vinyle du plus bel effet, question de version?
> 
> Quelle est la tienne?​


​ 
J'ai la version 1.2b (dispo sur Version Tracker) qui propose 3 "packages" : le classique boitier CD, un boitier CD transparent, et un format Vinyl. ​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Slurpee de Jonas Rask



Avec le lien c'est encore mieux .


----------



## pomme85 (23 Novembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Avec le lien c'est encore mieux .



Merci ! y'a plein de joli icones dis donc


----------



## Pierre-Nico (23 Novembre 2007)

J'adore ton dock !!!! Tu as un liens svp ?

Pardon mais ce message est adressé à thedude
avec ce wall :


----------



## So6 (24 Novembre 2007)

Suite au sondage de Mac4ever, Apple a d'ores et déjà délibéré sur le nom de la prochaine version du système Os X, Mac Os X.6 Côte de Boeuf

Introducing Mac Ox 10.6 Côte-de-boeuf : http://img442.imageshack.us/img442/8056/macos106jpgnd8.jpg

(J'ai honte)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (24 Novembre 2007)

So6 a dit:


> (J'ai honte)



Y a de quoi...


----------



## CERDAN (24 Novembre 2007)

..........


----------



## greggorynque (24 Novembre 2007)

................


----------



## numsix (24 Novembre 2007)

Le résultat d'un samedi après-midi froid, .....


----------



## Kukana (24 Novembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Le résultat d'un samedi après-midi froid, .....



et c'est ...?


----------



## Didjo (25 Novembre 2007)

...c'est super ! Quel appli permet d'afficher tout ça ! Ça m'a l'air très customizable en plus ! Pitié que ce soit pas que sur Leopard !


----------



## numsix (25 Novembre 2007)

Merci . C'est GeekTool, et ca devrait marcher sur Tiger (et même sur panther, je pense).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

Très chouette tout cela Numsix .


----------



## Exxon (25 Novembre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Un peu de couleurs pour égayer l'hiver ! :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Un lien pour la Wall que je trouve vraiment magnifique. Ca met la patate de bon matin et ca me change de la grisaille parisienne...Pourquoi je suis venu ici j'aurai mieux fait de rester dans ma province natale... :love: 

Merci pour ton retour

EDIT : C EST BON J AI TROUVE EN REMONTANT UN PEU EN ARRIERE. D AILLEUR J AI VU DE TRES BEAU DESK QUI DONNE ENVI COMME CELUI D ANTOINE POUR PAS LE CITER PAR EXEMPLE. MERVEILLEUX


----------



## Frodon (25 Novembre 2007)

Mon dernier desktop avec utilisation au maximum des stacks de Leopard... Finalement ca permet de bien organiser ses applications favorites les stacks et ca fait de très bon petits lanceurs d'applications.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

Exxon a dit:


> EDIT : C EST BON J AI TROUVE EN REMONTANT UN PEU EN ARRIERE. D AILLEUR J AI VU DE TRES BEAU DESK QUI DONNE ENVI COMME CELUI D ANTOINE POUR PAS LE CITER PAR EXEMPLE. MERVEILLEUX



Merci ça fait plaisirs  
On attends ton desk maintenant 



Frodon a dit:


> Mon dernier desktop avec utilisation au maximum des stacks de Leopard... Finalement ca permet de bien organiser ses applications favorites les stacks et ca fait de très bon petits lanceurs d'applications.



Chouette comme desk , c'est clair qu'on peut dire que tu utilises tout le potentiel des Staks :love:


----------



## CERDAN (25 Novembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Le résultat d'un samedi après-midi froid, .....



Super sympa l'ambiance


----------



## Maxime63 (25 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Mon dernier desktop avec utilisation au maximum des stacks de Leopard... Finalement ca permet de bien organiser ses applications favorites les stacks et ca fait de très bon petits lanceurs d'applications.



Salut, j'aime bien ton Desk, tu l'a fait avec quoi ?

Je dit ca comme ca, mais il faudrai refaire le post pour customiser OSX car il a été fait en 2005 et ca doit pas tres bien marcher avec Léopard non ?

@++


----------



## Macounette (25 Novembre 2007)

Coucou tout le monde 
ça faisait un bail que je n'étais plus passée par ici  :rose: 
Je vois que vous faites toujours autant de beaux desks :love: 
Avec le passage à l'iMac et un écran digne de ce nom, ça m'a redonné l'envie de custo  alors voici mon petit actuel.  




_(cliquez dessus pour le grand format, attention >200ko)_

- le wall : Vladstudio
- les icônes : ici et là... y'a du Jonas Rask, du Minium... etc. et du Leopard bien sûr


----------



## Macounette (25 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Mon dernier desktop avec utilisation au maximum des stacks de Leopard... Finalement ca permet de bien organiser ses applications favorites les stacks et ca fait de très bon petits lanceurs d'applications.


Superbe. 
Les icônes de stack, ils proviennent d'où ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Novembre 2007)

C'est bientot noel......


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Superbe.
> Les icônes de stack, ils proviennent d'où ?



Si je m'abuse, c'est par là pour les stack sinon il y en a des sympa sur Macthemes comme par là

ps: Pas mal la photo Noël (ils doivent souffrir pour leurs factures EDF )


----------



## CERDAN (25 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Coucou tout le monde
> ça faisait un bail que je n'étais plus passée par ici  :rose:
> Je vois que vous faites toujours autant de beaux desks :love:
> Avec le passage à l'iMac et un écran digne de ce nom, ça m'a redonné l'envie de custo  alors voici mon petit actuel.
> ...



C'est frais.


----------



## Maxime63 (25 Novembre 2007)

Salut, J'ai pas trouvé réponse a ma question : est ce qu'il existe un logiciel qui peux modifier TOUTES (ou presque) les icones d'un coup, et de revenir en arriere avec les icones de base, et changer les themes d'icones etc ??

Merci =)


----------



## Macounette (25 Novembre 2007)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Salut, J'ai pas trouvé réponse a ma question : est ce qu'il existe un logiciel qui peux modifier TOUTES (ou presque) les icones d'un coup, et de revenir en arriere avec les icones de base, et changer les themes d'icones etc ??
> 
> Merci =)


Tu veux parler des icônes système ? Oui, c'est CandyBar. Malheureusement pas encore compatible Leopard... mais ils y travaillent.


----------



## greggorynque (25 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Tu veux parler des icônes système ? Oui, c'est CandyBar. Malheureusement pas encore compatible Leopard... mais ils y travaillent.



En attendant ca reste compatible tiger, donc je vous poste mon nouveau Desk 
(je suis de plus en plus fan du boulot de David Lanham  )





Oui je suis sous tiger et je resterais debout sous la huée des foules en furies...

Non je n'abdiquerais pas tant que mes programmes de travail  ne seront pas a 100% compatibles leopard


----------



## Macounette (25 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Non je n'abdiquerais pas tant que mes programmes de travail  ne seront pas a 100% compatibles leopard


Et tu as bien raison.  
En attendant, joli desk.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2007)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Salut, J'ai pas trouvé réponse a ma question : est ce qu'il existe un logiciel qui peux modifier TOUTES (ou presque) les icones d'un coup, et de revenir en arriere avec les icones de base, et changer les themes d'icones etc ??
> 
> Merci =)



ALors pour les icônes la rolls est bien sur CandyBar comme l'indique Macounette 
Par contre pour les icônes du Finder et autres, tu as Litelcon qui fait ca très bien et gratuit 
mais pour les applications c'est toujours la bonne méthode maison


----------



## Macounette (25 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Par contre pour les icônes du Finder et autres, tu as Litelcon qui fait ca très bien et gratuit


Ah tiens, je ne connaissais pas.  J'ai toujours utilisé CandyBar et Pixadex... mais j'ai des petits soucis avec Pixadex sur Leopard, du genre, le Finder ne prend pas certaines modifs en compte... j'attends une mise à jour.


----------



## Albadros (26 Novembre 2007)

Voila après un petit temps où j'étais absent du fil  

Mon nouveau desk 






Cleanou : http://albadros.deviantart.com/art/Look-into-My-Glasses-Clean-70669146

Dirtiou : http://albadros.deviantart.com/art/Look-into-My-Glasses-Dirty-70669184

Riiiien que pour vous :-D


----------



## tweek (26 Novembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est bientot noel......



'Tain ca me manque la neige 




@Macounette: Bravo, ton desk est vraiment clean!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Novembre 2007)

t'es pas prêt de la voir a Los Angeles  :rateau:


----------



## Frodon (26 Novembre 2007)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Salut, j'aime bien ton Desk, tu l'a fait avec quoi ?



Alors l'image de fond est une des images de Desktoptopia. Et les icônes de stacks sont disponibles ici:

http://t.ecksdee.org/post/19001860


----------



## tweek (26 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> t'es pas prêt de la voir a Los Angeles  :rateau:



Blê blê j'airais me réfugier en Alaska


----------



## Exxon (26 Novembre 2007)

Une chtit question :

J'ai formaté mon DD en 2 partitions, une partition MAC et une partition Windows (bootcamp).
J'arrive a modifier l'icone de la partition MAC mais pas celle de la partition Windows.

Pourquoi?

Réponse : J'ai formaté en NTFS la partition Windows du coup ca bloque.

Deuxieme question :

Comment faire pour modifier l'icone de cette partition?

Merci à vous.


----------



## Albadros (26 Novembre 2007)

Alors si tu utilises CandyBar il suffit que tu changes l'icone de : "disque interne"  et alors l'icone sera changée.

Pour celui de mac Os X tu peux comme tu as fait directement faire un Pomme + i et la changer.

Par contre moi j'ai pas reussi a changer le nom ^^


----------



## CERDAN (26 Novembre 2007)

Le nom,  faut aller sur bootcamp ( windows ) et modifier le nom du disque C : ..  à partir de windows


----------



## Exxon (26 Novembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Le nom, faut aller sur bootcamp ( windows ) et modifier le nom du disque C : ..  à partir de windows


 
Le nom j'ai reussi mais l'icone NON.


----------



## Macounette (26 Novembre 2007)

Ben tu as donné la réponse toi-même, c'est à cause du fait que c'est formaté en NTFS... Mac OS X peut lire, mais pas écrire sur des partitions NTFS. La mienne (de partition Windows) est formatée en FAT32 et je n'ai eu aucun problème à modifier l'icône.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Ah tiens, je ne connaissais pas.  J'ai toujours utilisé CandyBar et Pixadex... mais j'ai des petits soucis avec Pixadex sur Leopard, du genre, le Finder ne prend pas certaines modifs en compte... j'attends une mise à jour.



Juste pour faire passer l'info, Litelcon est aujourd'hui compatible Léopard
(en tout cas, c'est ce que j'ai compris, je suis pas très balaise en anglais )
Vous pouvez passer par là pour le trouver (par contre au vu des commentaires , il restes quelques petits problèmes)

Pd: Désolé si je dérive un peu du fil deskop...


----------



## rizoto (27 Novembre 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Voila après un petit temps où j'étais absent du fil
> 
> Mon nouveau desk
> 
> ...



où as tu trouvé les icones de ton dock?


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Un peu de couleurs pour égayer l'hiver !  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ça claque :style:



numsix a dit:


> Le résultat d'un samedi après-midi froid, .....



j'adore  



Frodon a dit:


> Mon dernier desktop avec utilisation au maximum des stacks de Leopard... Finalement ca permet de bien organiser ses applications favorites les stacks et ca fait de très bon petits lanceurs d'applications.



superbe wall', il décoiffe :bebe:



Macounette a dit:


> Coucou tout le monde
> ça faisait un bail que je n'étais plus passée par ici  :rose:
> Je vois que vous faites toujours autant de beaux desks :love:
> Avec le passage à l'iMac et un écran digne de ce nom, ça m'a redonné l'envie de custo  alors voici mon petit actuel.
> ...



j'adore, tout simplement  



Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est bientot noel......



sympa le wall'  



Macounette a dit:


> Tu veux parler des icônes système ? Oui, c'est CandyBar. Malheureusement pas encore compatible Leopard... mais ils y travaillent.



ça y est, l'est dispo le morceau de sucre pour léo  



greggorynque a dit:


> En attendant ca reste compatible tiger, donc je vous poste mon nouveau Desk
> (je suis de plus en plus fan du boulot de David Lanham  )
> 
> 
> ...



cool  mais y'a pas un petit bug dans ta barre des menus ? (à droite) ? 


_bon voilà, ça c'est fait ..._


----------



## greggorynque (28 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> cool  mais y'a pas un petit bug dans ta barre des menus ? (à droite) ?
> 
> 
> _bon voilà, ça c'est fait ..._



non ce n'est pas un bug, la cela ne se voit pas mais c'est menumeters, qui affiche un histogramme du CPU que j'ai mis en niveaux de gris, du coup, c'est discret et harmonieux, et c'est HYPER pratique (car je vais bp de rendus d'image et je peux controler ou en est mon petit proco...

regarde je t'ai refait une image avec les autres infos affichées


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> non ce n'est pas un bug, la cela ne se voit pas mais c'est menumeters, qui affiche un histogramme du CPU que j'ai mis en niveaux de gris, du coup, c'est discret et harmonieux, et c'est HYPER pratique (car je vais bp de rendus d'image et je peux controler ou en est mon petit proco...
> 
> regarde je t'ai refait une image avec les autres infos affichées



tout s'explique  

on aurait dit un bug, mais ça n'est heureusement pas le cas

effectivement ça a l'air pratique
moi j'utilise istatpro, comme ça ma barre des menus est toute nue, je préfère ça


----------



## greggorynque (28 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> tout s'explique
> 
> on aurait dit un bug, mais ça n'est heureusement pas le cas
> 
> ...



oui mais quand mon CPU est a fond je n'ai pas envie de lui rajouter spotlight sur le dos moi


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui mais quand mon CPU est a fond je n'ai pas envie de lui rajouter spotlight sur le dos moi



spotlight ?! :mouais: 

tu veux plutôt dire dashboard ... non


----------



## greggorynque (28 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> spotlight ?! :mouais:
> 
> tu veux plutôt dire dashboard ... non



hihi si


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2007)

Moi aussi j'utilise MenuMeters  qui d'ailleurs fonctionne nickel sur Leopard 
iStatPro, j'ai essayé, mais vu que le bidule veut se connecter de temps en temps sur son serveur  (dixit LittleSnitch)....  je l'ai viré


----------



## tatouille (28 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> t'es pas prêt de la voir a Los Angeles  :rateau:



si monsieur on va skier a 3h de LA  ou de SF


----------



## Frodon (28 Novembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ça y est, l'est dispo le morceau de sucre pour léo



Euh selon le site officiel, il n'est pas encore dispo...


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Euh selon le site officiel, il n'est pas encore dispo...



Si, si, il l'est depuis hier... vide ton cache


----------



## Toumak (28 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> vide ton cache



ouais, j'ai remarqué que safari 3 avait quelques difficultés là-dessus :mouais:


----------



## Macounette (28 Novembre 2007)

Petite mise à jour de mon desk après les premiers essais avec CandyBar 3 
C'est cool, la custo des éléments système est devenue simple comme un jeu d'enfant. :love: Très pratique, les iContainer avec des éléments de custo pour le dock (images de fond, "fléchettes" pour les applis actives, etc.) ... je sens que je vais l'aimer, ce CandyBar :love: 




_(cliquez dessus pour le grand format, attention >200ko)_


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Petite mise à jour de mon desk après les premiers essais avec CandyBar 3
> C'est cool, la custo des éléments système est devenue simple comme un jeu d'enfant. :love: Très pratique, les iContainer avec des éléments de custo pour le dock (images de fond, "fléchettes" pour les applis actives, etc.) ... je sens que je vais l'aimer, ce CandyBar :love:
> 
> 
> ...



De mieux en mieux :love: Le dock 3D va bien avec le wall 
CandyBar m'a l'air vraiment au point. Rien que pour ça, j'attends avec impatience le moment (Noël, si un membre de ma famille me lis...:love: ) où je serais sous ce fameux Leo.


----------



## CERDAN (29 Novembre 2007)

Joli  Elle vient d'où l'icône de Windows ?


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> De mieux en mieux :love: Le dock 3D va bien avec le wall


Effectivement, et lorsque je remets l'ancien dock, ça me fait tout bizarre....  
 



CERDAN a dit:


> Joli  Elle vient d'où l'icône de Windows ?


De la série MINIUM par Sascha Höhne.


----------



## MamaCass (29 Novembre 2007)

Salut Macounette,

Lorsque je suis passée à Léopard, pour ma part, j'ai préféré iStat Menu à Menu meters que j'utilisais avant


----------



## pomme85 (29 Novembre 2007)

Comment fait-on pour changer les icônes des stacks ? j'ai cherché sur le forum mais po trouvé


----------



## greggorynque (29 Novembre 2007)

pomme85 a dit:


> Comment fait-on pour changer les icônes des stacks ? j'ai cherché sur le forum mais po trouvé



il suffit de glisser dans ton stack la nouvelle icone, et celles en forme de corbeilles sont datées en 2010 ce qui fait qu'elle se placent en premières et voila.....


----------



## pomme85 (29 Novembre 2007)

ok, merci


----------



## CERDAN (29 Novembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> De la série MINIUM par Sascha Höhne.



Un ptit lien svp ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2007)

Ici.


----------



## CERDAN (29 Novembre 2007)

Merci


----------



## Macounette (29 Novembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut Macounette,
> 
> Lorsque je suis passée à Léopard, pour ma part, j'ai préféré iStat Menu à Menu meters que j'utilisais avant



c'est vrai que ça a l'air costÔ.  et freeware en plus ! va falloir que je l'essaie...  même si je n'ai pas besoin de toutes les fonctionnalités (j'ai déjà MenuCalendarClock). Merci MamaCass !


----------



## tatouille (29 Novembre 2007)

HD


----------



## Toumak (30 Novembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> HD



la vache tu t'en sors avec un dock pareil


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Novembre 2007)




----------



## HmJ (30 Novembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


>



Un truc bete : comment avoir la date complete en haut a droite ? J'affiche le jour de la semaine, mais impossible d'avoir la date complete (aka Friday 30th November). Merci.


----------



## thedude (30 Novembre 2007)

Tableau de bord "Date & heure", puis internatinal, les formats d'affichage sont là


----------



## thedude (30 Novembre 2007)

Niou dsk, avec niou super Candybar, beaucoup mieux que LiteIcon je trouve (bugge pô).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

thedude a dit:


> Niou dsk, avec niou super Candybar, beaucoup mieux que LiteIcon je trouve (bugge pô&#8230.



Fort sympathique comme Deks 
Finalement, je suis passé à Leo plutôt que prévu, Voici mon donc mon tout premier desk, avec pas grand chose de changer...... pour l'instant :love: 

ps: Il n'y que moi qui n'aime pas trop que les icônes des applications lancés dans le dock qui deviennent plus transparente? Si non, quelqu'un a trouver un moyen pour y remedier? (je sais c'est vriament pour titiller, j'avoue:rose: )

PS spécial COrentin: Il est là, (tu l'avais pas vu:love: :love: :love: ) (Désolé, un peu fatigué...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2007)

Il est où ton desk ?


----------



## HmJ (30 Novembre 2007)

thedude a dit:


> Tableau de bord "Date & heure", puis internatinal, les formats d'affichage sont là



Non, je n'ai pas acces au jour du mois affichable en haut a droite...


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Novembre 2007)

thedude a dit:


> Niou dsk, avec niou super Candybar, beaucoup mieux que LiteIcon je trouve (bugge pô).



J'aime beaucoup !

Je te repose la question, aurais-tu un liens pour ton dock ? Avec les indicateurs aussi svp.

Merci


----------



## tatouille (1 Décembre 2007)

HDefi


----------



## thedude (1 Décembre 2007)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup !
> 
> Je te repose la question, aurais-tu un liens pour ton dock ? Avec les indicateurs aussi svp.
> 
> Merci



Merci.

Pour le dock: Dockcolor, version d'essai mais limitée à 10 changements (attention pas de message warning et ça bloque d'un coup, au risque de bloquer sur un bleu chiotte du plys bel effet!).

Les témoins d'allumage viennent peut-être de là, je ne peux pas te le dire à 100%, il est maintenant à la poubelle, je le soupçonnais d'un conflit avec LiteIcon résolu par Candybar qui a changé sans faux-pli l'icône Finder.


Fond: sur DeviantArt: voir galerie d'Amberfoxwing.
Icônes sur DeviantArt: pas mal de SeeingRed.

Voilô.

Bon week end à tous.


----------



## thedude (1 Décembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> HDefi




Holà Tatouille, on voit keud, t'as un lien lunettes?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

Clique sur HDEFI .


----------



## thecrow (1 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Non, je n'ai pas acces au jour du mois affichable en haut a droite...



J'ai essayé aussi et rien..
J'ai le jour et l'heure mais pas la date ni le mois... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

Voici le mien .




Je cherche aussi un maximum d'icones pour mon dock, thème Japon , pour faire chauffer LiteIcon .
Si certains d'entre vous ont des liens , je suis preneur , merci.
J'en ai déjà pas mal mais , sait on jamais .


----------



## Pierre-Nico (1 Décembre 2007)

thedude a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Pour le dock: Dockcolor, version d'essai mais limitée à 10 changements (attention pas de message warning et ça bloque d'un coup, au risque de bloquer sur un bleu chiotte du plys bel effet!).
> 
> Bon week end à tous.



Merci mais je ne comprend pas, le dockcolor que j'ai trouvé est gratuit et ne permet pas de personnalisé le dock comme le tient mais de juste changer la couleur. Une idée ?

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## nastyshrimp (1 Décembre 2007)

sangheeta a dit:


> Je cherche aussi un maximum d'icones pour mon dock, thème Japon , pour faire chauffer LiteIcon .
> Si certains d'entre vous ont des liens , je suis preneur , merci.
> J'en ai déjà pas mal mais , sait on jamais .



J'aime beaucoup ton wall ...
Un petit lien vers des images de ce genre ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

nastyshrimp a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup ton wall ...
> Un petit lien vers des images de ce genre ?



Merci , Il y a 2 versions du fond d'ecran:

http://wps.socwall.com/Art/General/200727054652-2515.jpg

http://wps.socwall.com/Art/General/200724033315-1541.jpg

Pour la petite affiche , je l'ai eu ici ( en bas de la page )

Edit: un autre wall : http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/images/desktops/MIKIO/namikichigai_1024.gif


----------



## Macounette (1 Décembre 2007)

sangheeta a dit:


> Voici le mien .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh Hiroshige :love: 

Pour les icônes thème Japon : va faire un tour sur Mikworks. Ses collections Edo ou Meiji Taisho sont parmi ce qui se fait de plus beau en matière d'icônes "japonaises". :love:

edit : je viens également de trouver "Sakura", ici. pour télécharger, cliquer sur le lien "Sakura" à droite.

J'ai plein d'icônes japonaises dans ma collection mais pas forcément les liens qui vont avec pour les télécharger, faut que je _googlise_ un peu...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Ahhhh Hiroshige :love:
> 
> Pour les icônes thème Japon : va faire un tour sur Mikworks. Ses collections Edo ou Meiji Taisho sont parmi ce qui se fait de plus beau en matière d'icônes "japonaises". :love:
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup Macounette , je ne connaissais pas Mikworks


----------



## Macounette (1 Décembre 2007)

De rien 
Il y a aussi Pixel Feng Shui que tu peux télécharger sur cette page


----------



## tweek (1 Décembre 2007)

et hybridworks.jp avec le set Yoritsuki


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Décembre 2007)

bonsoir tout le monde, je viens de finir mon premier desk custo perso et j'aimerai le soumettre à votre jugement mais je ne sais pas comment afficher mon image... je suis désolé de vous infliger ça... merci de m'aider...


----------



## Macounette (2 Décembre 2007)

Simbouesse a dit:


> bonsoir tout le monde, je viens de finir mon premier desk custo perso et j'aimerai le soumettre à votre jugement mais je ne sais pas comment afficher mon image... je suis désolé de vous infliger ça... merci de m'aider...


Tu peux l'uploader sur un site de partage d'images comme imageshack

ensuite tu copies les liens qui sont fournis automatiquement "Thumbnail for forums (1)" ou un truc du genre (avec des balises de forum autour) et tu les colles ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Un truc bete : comment avoir la date complete en haut a droite ? J'affiche le jour de la semaine, mais impossible d'avoir la date complete (aka Friday 30th November). Merci.



Menu Calendar Clock for iCal

time format: %a %b %d %1I:%M %p


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Décembre 2007)

Simbouesse a dit:


> bonsoir tout le monde, je viens de finir mon premier desk custo perso et j'aimerai le soumettre à votre jugement mais je ne sais pas comment afficher mon image... je suis désolé de vous infliger ça... merci de m'aider...



tutoriel


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Décembre 2007)

merci pour les infos! alors voici en avant première le premier desk d'un niou switcher!!
PS: le wall, je l'ai trouvé ici, je suis désolé de lamentablement copier mais il est tellement beau...

 -> dirty

 -> clean

...pfff fausse manip je crois...

ya des gens pas doués... (moi...:rose: )

C'est corrigé&#8230;


----------



## Kukana (2 Décembre 2007)

pas mal 



( par contre tu as un bouton éditer sous ton message pas besoin de re poster )


----------



## HmJ (2 Décembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Menu Calendar Clock for iCal
> 
> time format: %a %b %d %1I:%M %p



Merci :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2007)

Simbouesse a dit:


> merci pour les infos! alors voici en avant première le premier desk d'un niou switcher!!
> PS: le wall, je l'ai trouvé ici, je suis désolé de lamentablement copier mais il est tellement beau...
> 
> -> dirty
> ...



C'est pas mal du tout pour un début !


----------



## Didjo (2 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est pas mal du tout pour un début !



Je dirais même plus que j'ai vu plus moche...


----------



## Tchi (2 Décembre 2007)

Bon, j'ai pas changé le skin de la barre de commande des programmes, mais j'ai pas trouvé comment faire :'(


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est pas mal du tout pour un début !



merci  merci à didjo aussi!
je ne savais pas si c'était pas mal, mais apparemment ça l'est alors merci!
et merci à tous ceux qui ont participé à ce thread, ils m'ont permis de faire ça!!


----------



## mizznutella (3 Décembre 2007)

hum hum je suis désolée mais j'arrive pas à retrouver ce que je cherche dans les moultes pages de ce fil (à moins que ce soit dans celui d'avant, qui fait 400 pages)? 
vous exposez 2 types de bureaux, clear et dirty. quel logiciel ou quelle manip utilisez vous pour faire apparaitre un bureau vide?
merci et encore désolée, je sui presque sure que c'est dans ce fil "nos bureaux..." que se trouve ma réponse :$


----------



## greggorynque (3 Décembre 2007)

mizznutella a dit:


> hum hum je suis désolée mais j'arrive pas à retrouver ce que je cherche dans les moultes pages de ce fil (à moins que ce soit dans celui d'avant, qui fait 400 pages)?
> vous exposez 2 types de bureaux, clear et dirty. quel logiciel ou quelle manip utilisez vous pour faire apparaitre un bureau vide?
> merci et encore désolée, je sui presque sure que c'est dans ce fil "nos bureaux..." que se trouve ma réponse :$




Ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 

ben on ferme toutes les fenetres pour le clean (avec dock ouvert ou fermé c'est selon)

et on ouvre plein de fenetres pour le dirty 


je n'en reviens tjrs pas de ta question :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (3 Décembre 2007)

Ouai, ça prête à confusion


----------



## Darkfire (3 Décembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ouai, ça prête à confusion



Peut-être demandait-elle comme prendre une capture d'écran sans avoir l'appli capture au premier plan. (Ce qui rend le desk dirty) Nan...?

M'enfin...je le dis toujours, il suffit d'appuyer simultanément sur Pomme + Majuscule + 3
La capture d'écran apparaîtra sur ton bureau avec un nom du type "Image 1".
Vouala...


----------



## sclicer (5 Décembre 2007)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Allez, le mien sous léopard qui me donne du fil à retordre graphiquement.


Tu aurais le fond d'éran comple ? Ca fait longtemps que je le cherchais celui-là :rose:


----------



## tatouille (5 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Tu aurais le fond d'éran comple ? Ca fait longtemps que je le cherchais celui-là :rose:


 jolie croupe ca me done envie de punir


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2007)

Tchi a dit:


> Bon, j'ai pas changé le skin de la barre de commande des programmes, mais j'ai pas trouvé comment faire :'(



C'est mignon. C'est quoi ce truc, Lastfm ?


----------



## tweek (6 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> je n'en reviens tjrs pas de ta question :rateau:





Moi je n'en reviens pas non plus de tes questions..

Mais dans un autre fil..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> C'est mignon. C'est quoi ce truc, Lastfm ?



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last.fm .


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2007)

sclicer a dit:


> Tu aurais le fond d'éran comple ? Ca fait longtemps que je le cherchais celui-là :rose:








Et pour d'autres résolutions, =>  http://www.roge.ru/?page_id=169


----------



## HmJ (6 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Last.fm .



Oui, merci. Je savais pas que c'etait une application egalement, maintenant je comprends vos icones


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2007)




----------



## CERDAN (7 Décembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


>


Tu peux nous passer le fond ?? :love: 
Sinon, j'aime bien les icones sur le bureau 


Beau Desk !


----------



## Macounette (7 Décembre 2007)

Voici mon mien à moi du moment... merci Candybar et Iconfactory pour les icones. :love: 
Le wall (Vladstudio) se trouve chez Interfacelift.




_clic pour grand format (~300 ko)_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Décembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tu peux nous passer le fond ?? :love:



bien sûr  le voici et jette un coup d'oeil sur sa galerie, ca vaut le coup


----------



## tweek (7 Décembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


>



Bien sympa le desk. Tu t'es empresse de les utiliser les... "icones"


----------



## CERDAN (7 Décembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> bien sûr  le voici et jette un coup d'oeil sur sa galerie, ca vaut le coup



Super sympa en effet


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

Bon j'avoue c'est pas le même niveau, je passe un peu après la bataille  
Mais voiçi mon tout premier vrai desk (j'entends par là que le 1er que j'ai posté avait rien de changé au contraire de celui-ci) avec Léo


----------



## CERDAN (7 Décembre 2007)

Pas mal le dock, tu l'as installé avec Candybar ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2007)

OUaip 
 installer avec Candybar, en mélangeant plusieurs dock trouvé sur leopardock, car il ya trois élément modifiable: le plan, les indicateurs, et la barre en bas


----------



## Macounette (8 Décembre 2007)

Un petit lien pour "leopardock" ?  Google n'est pas vraiment mon ami sur ce coup-là (à part des infos sur des blogs à la langue incompréhensible :rateau


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

Ici.


----------



## numsix (8 Décembre 2007)

J'ai un peu modifié mon précédent screenshot pour en arriver là (je ne suis pourtant pas très "couleur" d'habitude ...):


*COLOR?
*​


----------



## Pierre-Nico (8 Décembre 2007)

Cool !!!


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> J'ai un peu modifié mon précédent screenshot pour en arriver là (je ne suis pourtant pas très "couleur" d'habitude ...):
> 
> 
> *COLOR?
> *​



Ça va ce n'est pas non plus un desk très coloré !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

Je suis assez d'accord avec Corentin:love: 
Car là, niveau explosion de couleurs, je repasserais  
Sinon, toujours très clean comme desk.

J'ai une question/demande, je savais pas trop où la mettre et je voulais pas créer un fil sûrement inutile, donc je me permets de la poser dans ce haut combien estimé fil.
J'ai souvent 3-4 fenêtre Finder ouvertes mais c'est pas super pratique. Je me demandais si une personne n'avais pas inventer une application qui permettrais d'avoir des "onglets" dans le finder comme c'est le cas dans Safari. Comme ça, plus qu'une seule fenêtre d'ouverte, plus pratique plus gain d'espace (quand tu fais F9 par exemple, car sur un 13pouce, c'est vite des vignettes qui s'affichent...)

Ma question va paraître bizarre mais bon, le ridicule ne tue pas (enfin je pense, mais je crois que je le saurai depuis le temps )

Merci d'avance, et encore désolé de "polluer" le fil par ce genre de question...:rose:


----------



## numsix (8 Décembre 2007)

Ouais quand meme, c'est coloré, non ? Allez, rose jaune, orange, vert, .... un vrai arc en ciel ce desktop, ... 

Pour les onglets, dans le finder, j'aimerai bien, mais c'est pas possible. Peut etre qu'avec un autre file manager, genre pathfinder ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

OUaip j'ai essayer mais pas convaincu
Pour ceux qu'ils souhaitent jeter un oeil c'est par là( je le mets car j'ai un peu galleré à le trouvé )
Ya pas un dévelopeur malin qui voudrait essayer de régler ce problème:love:  Juste une petit barre d'onglet tout rikiki:love: :love: (je sais c'est pas simple.....:rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2007)

Oui j'avoue que ce serait vraiment pas mal mais Apple est tellement peu enclin à donner des possibilités  aux développeurs pour les extensions de leurs propres apps.


----------



## Macounette (9 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ici.


Cool. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Didjo (9 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui j'avoue que ce serait vraiment pas mal



Une appli qui permet de faire une petite barre d'onglet avec toutes les fenêtres ouvertes ?
Ça existe...

 DragThing 

Y'a une palette activable _Palette des fenêtres_ qui liste toutes les fenêtres ouvertes... DragThing étant des plus customisable, on peut donner l'apparence que l'on veut à cette fenêtre...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2007)

Oui mais nous on veut ça en natif ou par une extension pas par une application .


----------



## CERDAN (9 Décembre 2007)

Ouai, comme dans safari


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2007)

Je vois que je suis pas le seul à espérer ce genre de petit plugin :love: 
J'ai essayer ce que Didjo a indiqué, mais désolé je suis pas très convaincu...:rose:

Ps: En faisant une recherche rapide sur notre ami google, j'ai trouvé cette vidéo!!!!
C'est pas un peu ce que je recherche ça!!!  :love: :love:
Apparement, c'était dans une des build de Leopard....Mias pourquoi il l'ont pas laissé??


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Décembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Apparement, c'était dans une des build de Leopard....Mias pourquoi il l'ont pas laissé??



En effet ça serait vraiment super pratique !!! 10.6 peut-être... lol.
Par contre ça devait être une des premières build de léopard.


----------



## CERDAN (9 Décembre 2007)

Interessant


----------



## CERDAN (9 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> il suffit de glisser dans ton stack la nouvelle icone, et celles en forme de corbeilles sont datées en 2010 ce qui fait qu'elle se placent en premières et voila.....



Comment fait on pour les datés ?


----------



## CERDAN (9 Décembre 2007)

.

NOUVEAU DESK​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2007)

Très sympa comme desk 
J'aime beaucoup le dock quasi-transparent (probablement trouvé sur Leopardock mais lequel, j'ai pas trouvé..). 
Et que dire à propos des deux icônes de bureau:love: :love:


----------



## CERDAN (9 Décembre 2007)

En fait, j'ai toshopé l'image du dock et je l'ai installé avec Candy Bar  , 
Pour les deux icones dock, j'ai aussi crée de ma propre souris !

Ca fait plaisir, quand ça plait


----------



## Macounette (9 Décembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> .
> 
> NOUVEAU DESK​


superbe 
un petit lien pour le wall ?  une photo à toi ?


----------



## NoobSmoke (9 Décembre 2007)

NEW DESK

Clean :





Dirty :





Wallpaper ( au cas où  )


----------



## CERDAN (9 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> superbe
> un petit lien pour le wall ?  une photo à toi ?



Non, pas cette fois 

Ca vient d'InterfaceLIFT


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Décembre 2007)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> NEW DESK
> 
> (...)
> Wallpaper ( au cas où  )



Très joli.


----------



## marabouma (10 Décembre 2007)

voici mon desktop sous tiger.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2007)

joli  un petit lien pour le fond ?


----------



## CERDAN (10 Décembre 2007)

Pour ceux qui ont demandés, voici le dock, à installer avec candy bar ou autres logiciels pour Leopard :love: .

Attention, l'aperçu ne montre pas bien l'image du fond du dock, pour voir bien la forme de ce fond, il faut l'ouvrir avec "aperçu" ( car les taux d'opacité sont moindres ).


----------



## fadem (10 Décembre 2007)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> NEW DESK
> 
> Dirty :



très joli. ils viennent d'où les icones ?


----------



## CERDAN (10 Décembre 2007)

fadem a dit:


> très joli. ils viennent d'où les icones ?



Une icône


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)




----------



## fadem (10 Décembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Une icône



Icone (ikon). n. m. ou f. (v. 1970; angl. icon, Peirce). Didact. Signe dont le signifiant et le signifié sont dans une relation "naturelle" (ressemblance, évocation). Cf. Symbole. V. Iconique, 2° L'onomatopée est un icone.

Icône (ikon). n. f. (1838 ; russe ikona, gr. byz. eikona). Dans l'Eglise d'Orient, peinture religieuse exécutée sur un panneau de bois. Icônes byzantines, russes.

(Source Petit Robert)


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Décembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


>



La sobriété a parfois du bon 
Grande classe, respect


----------



## marabouma (10 Décembre 2007)

voila le lien : 
http://petercui.deviantart.com/art/Travel-Sky-63897516 

c'est vraiment de toute beauté :love:


----------



## CERDAN (10 Décembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> La sobriété a parfois du bon
> Grande classe, respect



C'est vrai, c'est très sobre :love:  et très beau aussi


----------



## tweek (10 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Classy


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2007)

Merci mes amis, je ne suis plus autant dans la customization qu'il y'a quelques années (n'est-ce pas Tumb) mais c'était pour dire que ça m'intéresse toujours et que j'apprécie vos bureaux .


----------



## Macounette (10 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


>


Superbe.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Décembre 2007)

oui bravo Corentin   tu devrais poster ton bureau plus souvent, c'est vraiment original comme style


----------



## Kukana (11 Décembre 2007)

*Clean*

*Dirty*

Pour un début je suis content de moi


----------



## Didjo (11 Décembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> http://img441.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1gf2.png
> Pour un début je suis content de moi



Joli  Sobre quand même, le dirty 
Tu utilises quoi pour afficher la musique on the desk ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> Pour un début je suis content de moi :D[/QUOTE]
> 
> Tu peux l'être:love: :zen:


----------



## Kukana (12 Décembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Joli  Sobre quand même, le dirty
> Tu utilises quoi pour afficher la musique on the desk ?


tunebar c'est bien pratique et il te permet de contrôler itunes avec des hockeys (raccourci clavier) (bien pratique quand  tu joue et que tu a la flemme de tendre le bras pour attraper l'apple remote 
ou encore il permet de ferme itunes et de contrôler la musique  

pour le dirty c'est vrai que je n'ai pas fait trop crade mais bon  



antoine59 a dit:


> Tu peux l'être:love:



merci


----------



## Kukana (12 Décembre 2007)

quelqu'un aurait des icône skype sympa a me proposer ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2007)

Fais ton choix.


----------



## F118I4 (12 Décembre 2007)

Mon bureau sous Leopard (petite mise à jour):

*Clean

Dirty

*PS:Merci CERDAN pour le dock Transparent


----------



## Macounette (13 Décembre 2007)

Petite mise à jour aussi.... de saison... 




_click_

Le wall : Vladstudio (eh oui toujours lui  )
Les icônes : Iconfactory
Le dock transparent : CERDAN


----------



## CERDAN (13 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> Petite mise à jour aussi.... de saison...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super beau, Il est bien bien ton fond d'écran :love:


----------



## marabouma (13 Décembre 2007)

Je vous conseil d'essayer coversutra


----------



## HmJ (13 Décembre 2007)

Bon aller, mon bureau du moment : pas bien folichon, mais j'aime mon fond d'ecran du moment


----------



## CERDAN (13 Décembre 2007)

,

VARIANTE​
J'ai trouvé intéressant de mettre l'icone d'ACDC dans le dock car ce n'est pas caché quand on est sur Safari ou toute autre application


----------



## Sim le pirate (14 Décembre 2007)




----------



## CERDAN (14 Décembre 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


>



:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 

( C'est bien CoverSutra  )


----------



## Bebe Fraise (14 Décembre 2007)

Mon PC, heu mon Mac, je ne sais plus, enfin j'ai une touche Pomme sur le clavier ouf : 





Wall + Icon = David Lanham


----------



## Sim le pirate (14 Décembre 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


>



Lien mort !


----------



## CERDAN (14 Décembre 2007)

Bebe Fraise a dit:


> Mon PC, heu mon Mac, je ne sais plus, enfin j'ai une touche Pomme sur le clavier ouf :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu t'appelles Pierre-Yves ?  
Ca vient du fond d'écran cette barre de menus windows ?


----------



## Didjo (14 Décembre 2007)

Nan, de VMWare Fusion je pense


----------



## Bebe Fraise (15 Décembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Nan, de VMWare Fusion je pense



Exact


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Décembre 2007)




----------



## CERDAN (15 Décembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


>



Joli, toutes ces icones :love:


----------



## greggorynque (15 Décembre 2007)

Voila mon nouveau mien et malgré quicklook, non je ne suis tjrs pas sous leopard


----------



## tweek (15 Décembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


>



Le wall est trop bon!  ::up


----------



## CERDAN (15 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Voila mon nouveau mien et malgré quicklook, non je ne suis tjrs pas sous leopard



Belle harmonie dans les icones !


----------



## AniYa (15 Décembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


>



Trop bon le wall !  Existe t-il un lien ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2007)

le voici


----------



## fadem (16 Décembre 2007)

j'aime bien celui-là et celui-là


----------



## AniYa (16 Décembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> le voici



Merci  tu assure


----------



## numsix (16 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Vraiment super ! Une question, comment fais tu pour enlever les ombres ? Je pensais que shadowkiller n'était plus compatible, .....


----------



## numsix (16 Décembre 2007)

*H U D *


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Vraiment super ! Une question, comment fais tu pour enlever les ombres ? Je pensais que shadowkiller n'était plus compatible, .....



J'utilise en effet ShadowKiller et il fonctionne superbement sur Leopard, il faut dire que c'est une application et non pas un haxie et pour la barre des menus j'utilise
DeskShade qui lui non plus n'est pas compatible Leopard mais il fonctionne également très bien (j'utilise une icone transparente pour ne pas voir l'icone de DeskShade dans la barre des menus).


----------



## yohann-r (16 Décembre 2007)

BONJOUR 0 TOUS ET TOUTES

je viens d avoir un mac un peu galere qd on a l habitude des pc mais cool. qui peut m aider 'ai mis en place mercury tout est ok mais qd un autre veut se connecter il lui dit que son adresse ou mot de pass est incorrect alors que non comment faire merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Décembre 2007)

yohann-r a dit:


> BONJOUR 0 TOUS ET TOUTES
> 
> je viens d avoir un mac un peu galere qd on a l habitude des pc mais cool. qui peut m aider 'ai mis en place mercury tout est ok mais qd un autre veut se connecter il lui dit que son adresse ou mot de pass est incorrect alors que non comment faire merci



Bonsoir,

Il y a erreur, ici c'est *"[Nos desktop sous osX] 2.0".*


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2007)

Ambiance zen sur mon desk en ce moment,
avec le wallpaper "Zen Garden", plus divers icones (Meiji Taisho, Yoritsuki, Qin, ...)


----------



## CERDAN (16 Décembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> *H U D *



BEAU :love:  :love:   :love:       :love:          :love:                  :love: 
liens ste plait :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> *H U D *



Très mais très chouette  Respect. J'adore le terminal qui s'intègre dans l'ambiance, tu joues à fond sur la transparences, chapeau bas 



wath68 a dit:


> Ambiance zen sur mon desk en ce moment,
> avec le wallpaper "Zen Garden", plus divers icones (Meiji Taisho, Yoritsuki, Qin, ...)



Sympa ausssi, ces icônes sont vraiment chouettes dans leurs styles...


edi: Je confirme +1 la demande de Cerdan


----------



## numsix (16 Décembre 2007)

Merci les gars 

Pour le wall, c'est par ici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Décembre 2007)

Bravo à Numsix pour ton superbe desk, et merci à Wath d'utiliser mon wall


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2007)

tumb a dit:


> Bravo à Numsix pour ton superbe desk, et merci à Wath d'utiliser mon wall



Ha ben ça tombe bien, je ne savais plus du tout d'où j'avais ce wallpaper, voilà qui est réparé.
Bravo à toi en tout cas, magnifique photo, bravo.


Par contre, je ne suis pas réveillé ou bien il n'y a pas de fonction EDIT pour les messages ??
J'aurais bien aimé ajouté quelque chose à mon message précédent :



wath68 a dit:


> Ambiance zen sur mon desk en ce moment,
> avec le wallpaper "Zen Garden" *de Thumb*, plus divers icones (Meiji Taisho, Yoritsuki, Qin, ...)




Edit : ok j'ai compris


----------



## greggorynque (17 Décembre 2007)

wath68 a dit:


> Par contre, je ne suis pas réveillé ou bien il n'y a pas de fonction EDIT pour les messages ??
> J'aurais bien aimé ajouté quelque chose à mon message précédent :


Pdt 4 heures seulement


----------



## gregetcoco (20 Décembre 2007)

mon nouveau sous léopard

aplus  



CLEAN : [URL=http://img299.imageshack.us/my.php?image=cleanig0.jpg]
	
[/URL]


DIRTY :


----------



## MacMadam (20 Décembre 2007)

Sim le pirate a dit:


> Lien mort !



 Heu, t'arrives à t'y retrouver avec un écran pareil ? Sans dec' ? :mouais:


----------



## fadem (20 Décembre 2007)

Mon nouveau bureau sous Leo. J'ai toujours pas trouvé d'icones qui me plaisent vraiment...


----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2007)

Petit trip Tarantinesque ...







Papier peint trouvé sur google, et icones de chez pixelgirls


----------



## valentin007 (20 Décembre 2007)

gregetcoco a dit:


> mon nouveau sous léopard
> 
> aplus
> 
> ...



J'adore:love:


----------



## Didjo (20 Décembre 2007)

Moi aussi !




fadem a dit:


> J'ai toujours pas trouvé d'icones qui me plaisent vraiment...


Je verrais bien Reflection moi


----------



## gregetcoco (20 Décembre 2007)

merci beaucoup pour le compliment


----------



## gregetcoco (20 Décembre 2007)

valentin007 a dit:


> J'adore:love:




ca fait toujours plasir


----------



## fadem (21 Décembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Moi aussi !
> 
> 
> 
> Je verrais bien Reflection moi



Ah oui ça a l'air joli ça dis donc !!! Une question toutefois sur les icones. Comment revient-on aux icones par défaut ?


----------



## Didjo (21 Décembre 2007)

CandyBar... LiteIcon... Pomme+I > Sélection icone > _Touche Supprimer_...


[Edit]
Allez, hop, j'aime bien celui du moment...
(merci, gregetcoco, pour l'idée Neon Clock )

Infos intégrées

 

Fluide ·*·*&#8226;*&#8226;*&#8226;*·*· Embouteillé
​Bonne nuit !


----------



## CERDAN (21 Décembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> CandyBar... LiteIcon... Pomme+I > Sélection icone > _Touche Supprimer_...
> 
> 
> [Edit]
> ...



Joli, quel est l'icone du document ?   


gregetcoco a dit:


> mon nouveau sous léopard
> 
> aplus
> 
> ...



Enfin quelque chose de frais :style:  :love:


----------



## fadem (21 Décembre 2007)

Mais au fait... Je débarque peut-être là mais la barre de menu est redevenue opaque depuis 10.5.1 non ???


----------



## CERDAN (21 Décembre 2007)

Non,


----------



## Didjo (21 Décembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Joli, quel est l'icone du document ?



Ekisho


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2007)

Très joli Didjo !


----------



## fadem (21 Décembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Non,



Au temps pour moi... Il s'avère que mon fond d'écran (noir pour l'essentiel) transforme la barre de menu transparente en une barre joliment grise.


----------



## tweek (21 Décembre 2007)

fadem a dit:


> Au temps pour moi... Il s'avère que mon fond d'écran (noir pour l'essentiel) transforme la barre de menu transparente en une barre joliment grise.



Wow..


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2007)

Une petite question pour les pros du desk 

Mon macbook et mon macpro sont sous Léopard tous les deux mais sur le macbook la barre de menus n'est pas transparente et je n'ai effectué aucune manip pour cela :

Macbook :




Macpro :




Une idée les amis ???


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2007)

Bizarre j'ai la même configuration que toi à part que j'ai 2 go de ram.
Essaye avec Leopaque peut-être.


----------



## MamaCass (22 Décembre 2007)

Merci COrentin :rose: C'est bon j'ai retrouvé la barre transparente sur le macbook.

Je me souviens maintenant que j'avais testé Léopaque mais comme l'effet n'est pas immédiat, il faut redémarrer, je n'avais pas fait gaffe à son exécution.

Désolée du dérangement :rose::rose: j'ai testé tellement de trucs que j'avais oublié celui là ...


----------



## mizznutella (22 Décembre 2007)

bonjour! j'avais surement mal formulé ma question, désolée, je vous demandais somment vous faisiez pour présenter un bureau "clean". en fait, je voulais savoir s'il n'existait pas un logiciel qui nettoyait facilement le bureau...



greggorynque a dit:


> Ouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ben on ferme toutes les fenetres pour le clean (avec dock ouvert ou fermé c'est selon)
> 
> ...



eh bien elle n'était pas si bête ma question... d'ailleurs j'ai fini par trouver ce que je cherchais:  Deskshade (payant), Desktopsweeper (gratuit). cela permet de masquer/faire apparaître les icônes traînant sur le bureau d'une seule combinaison de touches...


----------



## greggorynque (22 Décembre 2007)

mizznutella a dit:


> bonjour! j'avais surement mal formulé ma question, désolée, je vous demandais somment vous faisiez pour présenter un bureau "clean". en fait, je voulais savoir s'il n'existait pas un logiciel qui nettoyait facilement le bureau...
> 
> 
> 
> eh bien elle n'était pas si bête ma question... d'ailleurs j'ai fini par trouver ce que je cherchais:  Deskshade (payant), Desktopsweeper (gratuit). cela permet de masquer/faire apparaître les icônes traînant sur le bureau d'une seule combinaison de touches...



Ok mais clean ne veux pas dire bureau vide, seulement pas de fenetres


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2007)

Clean c'est aussi masqué les fenêtres .


----------



## PawBroon (22 Décembre 2007)

Toujours aussi magnifique vos desks.
De très belles idées à vrai dire.
Depuis le temps que je peaufine le mien, il aura intérêt à être au niveau...


----------



## fadem (23 Décembre 2007)

Allez hop un petit essai d'un desk épuré.


----------



## CERDAN (23 Décembre 2007)

Pas mal l'idée du dock 2D !


----------



## fadem (23 Décembre 2007)

Il faut rendre à César ce qui est à César. Le wall s'appelle Light Balls de Darkaan et les icones Reflections de Styriso (selon la suggestion de Didjo  )


----------



## wath68 (24 Décembre 2007)

Wallpaper : "The Graphite Look", de Psychopulse.
Icones : Orion + Stainless


*Clean :*




*Dirty :*


----------



## MamaCass (24 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

Vous devez vous souvenir de cette manip pour afficher toutes les informations d'un disque dur par exemple, en entier :

_Il faut modifier le fichier "Localizable.strings" contenu dans :
Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Finder, faire clic-droit et Afficher le contenu du
paquet, puis Contents/Resources/French.lproj
Tu ouvres le fichier avec TextEdit, tu trouves la lignes contenant "IV9" = "disponible"; (via la recherche) et tu changes "disponible" par "libre".
Auparavant, il te faudra te donner les droits d'écriture dans le dossier contenant le fichier, ne pas oublier ensuite de remettre les droits comme à l'origine. Ensuite, il faudra te re-logger ou redémarrer_

Sous Léopard, Apple a changé le mot disponible par libre, bien  mais on ne peut toujours pas lire complétement l'espace libre, je viens de faire des tests et j'ai cassé mon Finder, la panique :affraid: mais réparé grâce au mode target ouff !!!

Avez vous une solution ? Car j'ai cela actuellement : 







Merci :love:


----------



## CERDAN (24 Décembre 2007)

Ben, c'est deja pas mal, non ?


----------



## EMqA (24 Décembre 2007)

Peut-être une simple question de réglages.
Chez moi, ça donne ça :





Edit : au passage


----------



## Kukana (24 Décembre 2007)

effectivement par défaut la police est 12 si tu la réduit a 11 tu vois toute les info


----------



## Didjo (24 Décembre 2007)

wath68 a dit:


> *Clean :*



Merde ! Adium a pris vachement de poids...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2007)

Ouais il a commencé Noël avant l'heure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## wath68 (24 Décembre 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Merde ! Adium a pris vachement de poids...



Loll oui, mais je le trouve beaucoup plus sympa que l'icone du dock original








A télécharger ici : http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=3772


----------



## MamaCass (24 Décembre 2007)

EMqA a dit:


> Peut-être une simple question de réglages.
> Chez moi, ça donne ça :
> 
> 
> ...



Exact c'est l'espacement de la grille qui fait la différence merci bien !!!

edit : bon j'ai un tuto à refaire


----------



## MamaCass (24 Décembre 2007)

Re, bon ca marche mais faut les infos peuvent être limitées quand même (disque 03) 






On doit pouvoir y faire quelque chose je pense...


----------



## Kukana (24 Décembre 2007)

j'ai trouver ça et sa marche : 


" je suis allé chercher le fichier "Localizable.strings" du Finder en français, dans System/Library/CoreServices/Finder > clic-droit "afficher le contenu du paquet" > Contents/Ressources/French.lproj/ 
Après avoir dupliqué ce fichier (pour pouvoir le remettre en place au cas où je casse tout), je l'ai édité en remplaçant le texte "de libre" par "libres" à la ligne 543 ("IV9"). 
Enregistrement du fichier (écrasé avec authetification du mot de passe admin), quitté et relancé le Finder, et... ça marche maintenant en taille 11 à 14 incluses "

source : mac4ever.com


----------



## greggorynque (24 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Re, bon ca marche mais faut les infos peuvent être limitées quand même (disque 03)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soit tu remplis plus ton disque, soit il faudrais une manip pour enlever le "de" avant libre....

Edit: Owned


----------



## Kukana (24 Décembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Soit tu remplis plus ton disque, soit il faudrais une manip pour enlever le "de" avant libre....



voir juste au dessus


----------



## Didjo (24 Décembre 2007)

wath68 a dit:


> Loll oui, mais je le trouve beaucoup plus sympa que l'icone du dock original
> 
> 
> A télécharger ici : http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=3772



Thanks


----------



## greggorynque (24 Décembre 2007)

Kukana a dit:


> voir juste au dessus



J'ai deja marqué que je m'étais fais grillé en edit


----------



## SirG (24 Décembre 2007)

La manipulation étant faite depuis longtemps chez moi, je suis en 10 pour la police et ça coupe toujours. Je demande donc si ça ne dépend pas non plus de la résolution de l'écran. Car en 1680 x 1050, ça ne passe pas en entier.


----------



## CERDAN (25 Décembre 2007)

SirG a dit:


> La manipulation étant faite depuis longtemps chez moi, je suis en 10 pour la police et ça coupe toujours. Je demande donc si ça ne dépend pas non plus de la résolution de l'écran. Car en 1680 x 1050, ça ne passe pas en entier.



"Aperçu à la place l'icone", c'est quoi  ??? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2007)

Ben avoir un aperçu de par exemple pour une image l'image.


----------



## CERDAN (25 Décembre 2007)

Exclusivement sur Leopard bien sûr !


----------



## two (25 Décembre 2007)

SirG a dit:


>





CERDAN a dit:


> Exclusivement sur Leopard bien sûr !



euh non... c'est une capture 10.4 ... en tout cas j'ai exactement la même chose dans les options de présentation et leopard propose un curseur de plus intitulé espacement de la grille...


----------



## SirG (25 Décembre 2007)

Ben vi. Je n'ai pas encore installé Leopard sur mon iMac. C'est fait sur le MacBook, mais je n'ai encore rien testé.


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Re, bon ca marche mais faut les infos peuvent être limitées quand même (disque 03)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ou alors tu peux remplacer de libre par libres 

coucou


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2007)

Merci Toumak  
J'ai rempli mon disk 03


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Merci Toumak
> J'ai rempli mon disk 03



c'est une autre possibilité 

voici mon desk' (enfin mes desk' ) :





vive le bi-écran  (ici 1440X900 + 1600X1200)


----------



## MamaCass (26 Décembre 2007)

Peux tu nous donner les liens pour tes fonds d'écran ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2007)

Oui ils sont beaux !


----------



## Macounette (26 Décembre 2007)

A vue de nez, je dirais que le premier (celui de gauche, donc) provient de chez vladstudio


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

Macounette a dit:


> A vue de nez, je dirais que le premier (celui de gauche, donc) provient de chez vladstudio



c'est pas ça mais il y est bien repris donc on s'en fout 
http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpaper/?517

et l'autre, c'est une image de la nasa, c'est le soleil !
voici un lien (de nouveau c'est pas là où je l'ai trouvée mais on s'en fout )
http://dalmuti.bleublog.ch/files/images/2007/4/mob190_1177420367.jpg
voilà


----------



## CERDAN (26 Décembre 2007)

Ca doit pas être super pratique deux ecrans pas de même taille, si ??


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ca doit pas être super pratique deux ecrans pas de même taille, si ??


Non ça va 
En tous cas moi ça me gène pas


----------



## CERDAN (26 Décembre 2007)

Quoi comme tailles ?


----------



## Toumak (26 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ...vive le bi-écran  (ici 1440X900 + 1600X1200)





CERDAN a dit:


> Quoi comme tailles ?


----------



## CERDAN (27 Décembre 2007)

Et en pouces   ?


----------



## Toumak (27 Décembre 2007)

CERDAN a dit:


> Et en pouces   ?



:rateau: 

iMac 17" + Studio Display 21"


----------



## tweek (29 Décembre 2007)

Dirty


----------



## Toumak (29 Décembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Dirty



nice ! j'adore  

c'est quoi les icônes au milieu ? elle servent à quoi, c'est des dossiers ? en tous cas elle sont sympa


----------



## tweek (29 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> nice ! j'adore
> 
> c'est quoi les icônes au milieu ? elle servent à quoi, c'est des dossiers ? en tous cas elle sont sympa



L'appli qui tourne dans les stores (DesktopButtons). Je l'ai telechargée sur un mac en demo, une tite custo et modification des URL et ça lance ce que je veux.


----------



## SirG (29 Décembre 2007)

Vous avez un E-mail.  

Joli fond, Tweek


----------



## Toumak (29 Décembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> L'appli qui tourne dans les stores (DesktopButtons). Je l'ai telechargée sur un mac en demo, une tite custo et modification des URL et ça lance ce que je veux.



cool 

et y'a moyen de trouver ça quelque part ?


----------



## tweek (29 Décembre 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> cool
> 
> et y'a moyen de trouver ça quelque part ?



Dans un Apple Store?


----------



## tatouille (29 Décembre 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Dans un Apple Store?


 par exemple celui de palo alto, tu te poses et tu te l envoies par mail, ou bien alors ta clef usb :rateau: a pardon ca n existe pas en france


----------



## tweek (29 Décembre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> par exemple celui de palo alto, tu te poses et tu te l envoies par mail, ou bien alors ta clef usb :rateau: a pardon ca n existe pas en france




PSST ! *santa monica store FTW!!*


----------



## Didjo (30 Décembre 2007)

Mais tout le monde habite aux US, ici, ou quoi ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Deux membres éminents du topic seulement .
Edit : Pour ceux qui veulent l'équivalent de DesktopButtons, il existe Docktop.
Edit 2 : J'ai trouvé DesktopButtons sur la page de discussion sur MacThemes ici.


----------



## corso (30 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Voici le mien. Icônes Buuf Deuce,Wall je ne sais plus.


----------



## Toumak (30 Décembre 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Deux membres éminents du topic seulement .
> Edit : Pour ceux qui veulent l'équivalent de DesktopButtons, il existe Docktop.
> Edit 2 : J'ai trouvé DesktopButtons sur la page de discussion sur MacThemes ici.



mon sauveur :love:


----------



## Albadros (2 Janvier 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Dirty



Sympa 

Dis moi j'adore le skin HUD de ton VLC   tu aurais un lien stp ?

Par contre pour les barres de lancement je sais pas j'arrive pas a lacher Quicksilver, je le trouve trop pratique rapide et discret


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

VLC Hud.


----------



## amber_inn (3 Janvier 2008)

gregetcoco a dit:


> mon nouveau sous léopard
> 
> aplus
> 
> ...




J'adore, y'a-t-il un lien pour le fond d'écran.
Merci d'avance


----------



## NoobSmoke (3 Janvier 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> VLC Hud.



Comment l'installe t-on


----------



## greggorynque (3 Janvier 2008)

leopard only non ???


----------



## Kukana (3 Janvier 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Comment l'installe t-on



Tu fait clique droit sur VLC Afficher le contenu du paquet> Contents > Ressources et tu y copie les fichiers que tu as téléchargé tu lui dit de remplacer et le tour est joué 

*( fait une sauvegarde du dossier ressources au cas où )* !!!!!


----------



## Toumak (3 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *( fait une sauvegarde du dossier ressources au cas où )* !!!!!



on peut toujours retélécharger VLC, si jamais ça foire 
je l'ai testé et ça rend pas mal du tout


----------



## greggorynque (3 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> on peut toujours retélécharger VLC, si jamais ça foire
> je l'ai testé et ça rend pas mal du tout



sous 10.4 c'est bien moche  tout buggé


----------



## Toumak (3 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> sous 10.4 c'est bien moche  tout buggé



un screenshot qu'on rigole ?


----------



## greggorynque (3 Janvier 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> un screenshot qu'on rigole ?



arf trop tard, j'ai remis le dossier d'origine et je suis en mattage de DVD

mais c'est utilisable c'est juste que c'est tout blanc et il manque la moitié des boutons


----------



## oohTONY (4 Janvier 2008)

*Click*

*Click*​

J'ai désactivé le changement de Wall toute les minutes  (fonction qui bug pas mal si l'on veut choisir un unique Wall dans une longue liste...)


----------



## gregetcoco (4 Janvier 2008)

amber_inn a dit:


> J'adore, y'a-t-il un lien pour le fond d'écran.
> Merci d'avance



le voilà, a plus 

http://tinkupuri.deviantart.com/art/Apple-DNA-Green-Apple-24155548


----------



## CERDAN (4 Janvier 2008)

Ils sont sympa ceux-la, c'est bien vrai


----------



## NoobSmoke (4 Janvier 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> *Click*
> 
> *Click*​
> 
> J'ai désactivé le changement de Wall toute les minutes  (fonction qui bug pas mal si l'on veut choisir un unique Wall dans une longue liste...)



Pas mal ^^

Il est sur ton site le fond d'écran ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Pas mal ^^
> 
> Il est sur ton site le fond d'écran ou pas ?



Radia8 sur le forum de Macthèmes


----------



## oohTONY (4 Janvier 2008)

A voir dans les Coups de Coeurs 
-----------
Le même Wall qu'hier avec une modification des icones du Dock :love: (by 'Moi' :rateau: )


----------



## CERDAN (4 Janvier 2008)

Ensemble cohérent, très joli


----------



## acidjack (5 Janvier 2008)

bonjour, je cherhce un fond d'écran que j'ai vu un jour sur votre site mais je ne sais plus où c'était une imitation parquet avec des spots au dessus comme s'il était caché en dessous de la barre des menus.

Est-ce que quelqu'un l'aurai pour le poster ou me l'envoyer?

Merci d'avance

Julien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Janvier 2008)

Sans doute celui-ci ou celui-là.


----------



## acidjack (5 Janvier 2008)

bien vu c'était le 2eme merci beaucoup


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2008)




----------



## CERDAN (6 Janvier 2008)

Super joli ce fond d'écran, tu l'as trouvé où ? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2008)

Enfin de passage sur Leopard, très joli bureau Fabien .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Super joli ce fond d'écran, tu l'as trouvé où ? :love:



http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php


----------



## CERDAN (6 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour le lien et le site


----------



## Toumak (7 Janvier 2008)

comme d'hab', très nice mon cher tumb


----------



## Kukana (7 Janvier 2008)

Le mien depuis 2 jours

(merci tumb et acidjack pour la demande  )


*Clean*


*Dirty*

P.S : je veux bien apprendre comment faire des présentation comme tumb avec un image et quand on clique dessus magie sa s'ouvre tout beau


----------



## tweek (7 Janvier 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



<3


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> P.S : je veux bien apprendre comment faire des présentation comme tumb avec un image et quand on clique dessus magie sa s'ouvre tout beau



SnapShooter qui est très facile.


----------



## zepatente (8 Janvier 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> VLC Hud.



merci pour le lien j'aime beaucoup


----------



## greggorynque (8 Janvier 2008)

Ouais ca sent bon le sapin chez moi

Et avant toute chose oui c'est coloré et non je ne suis pas (toujours pas) sous 10.5      

Je suis d'humeure de merde moi ce soir dis donc......  :rateau:







PS, il ne faut pas non plus me dire que c'est kitsch GRRRRRRR

Remarque, vas y, j'assume


----------



## Toumak (8 Janvier 2008)

ça fait très "kitch"  
mais j'aime bien


----------



## CERDAN (8 Janvier 2008)

J'aime bien :love:
C'est mignon tes icones


----------



## zepatente (9 Janvier 2008)

Y sent Bon ton bureau avec tous ses arbres-parfum  



greggorynque a dit:


> Ouais ca sent bon le sapin chez moi
> 
> Et avant toute chose oui c'est coloré et non je ne suis pas (toujours pas) sous 10.5
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Je trouve que ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas poster mon bureau alors le voilà
Bon j'avoue il est un peu nul , mais le wall m'as fait rire. je vais essayer de continuer dans le délire. 
Sinon, j'aime bien les bureaux en ce moment, mention-spé à Greggorynque et bien sur à Thumb, toujours sobre


----------



## greggorynque (10 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je trouve que ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas poster mon bureau alors le voilà
> Bon j'avoue il est un peu nul , mais le wall m'as fait rire. je vais essayer de continuer dans le délire.
> Sinon, j'aime bien les bureaux en ce moment, mention-spé à Greggorynque et bien sur à Thumb, toujours sobre



merci  (entre antoines)


----------



## Membre supprimé 23628 (10 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je trouve que ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas poster mon bureau alors le voilà
> Bon j'avoue il est un peu nul , mais le wall m'as fait rire. je vais essayer de continuer dans le délire.
> Sinon, j'aime bien les bureaux en ce moment, mention-spé à Greggorynque et bien sur à Thumb, toujours sobre



ben moi j'aime bien  
un 'tit lien pour le Wall siouplait ? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

Mais t'inquiètes moi aussi j'aime bien, faut juste que je trouve toutes les icônes mac en mode nounourse... :love: 
Alors voilà le lien,


----------



## greggorynque (10 Janvier 2008)

Arf ca sentais trop le sapin, j'ai deja changé
Une version encore plus simpliste avec dock cette fois

D'ailleurs j'attend le sticker pack 2 de david lanham avec une impatience d'enfant le matin de nöel.....


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

De mieux en mieux 
Le fond orange donne encore plus de "peps" et merci à Clear-dock, car franchement sur Tiger, c'est super classe en transparent.

ps: T'as eu la flemme de flouter tes contacts  , on sait tout de ta vie maintenant:love:


----------



## greggorynque (10 Janvier 2008)

Je m'en fout c'est tous des cons  (ironie of course)

Et puis je te laisse imaginer comme ma vie est palpitante puisque j'ai le temps de poster des desks (comme truc inutile on fait pas bcp mieux  )


----------



## CERDAN (10 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je m'en fout c'est tous des cons  (ironie of course)
> 
> Et puis je te laisse imaginer comme ma vie est palpitante puisque j'ai le temps de poster des desks (comme truc inutile on fait pas bcp mieux  )



  :rateau:        :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> :rateau:        :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:



Pas mieux    :love: :love:  (j'y arrive pas )
ps: Promis je post mon desk au prochain post


----------



## Albadros (11 Janvier 2008)

Mdr Vous êtes grave   tu m'as fait réaliser que j'devais avori bcp de temps a perdre alors au début  

Nan mais j'vais aussi poster mon desk pcq ca fait un ptit temps


----------



## fantomas.fr (11 Janvier 2008)

Mon desk :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2008)

Sympa le fond d'écran .


----------



## oohTONY (11 Janvier 2008)

Je l'ai mis sur Wallpamac, très belle réalisation : merci


----------



## valentin007 (11 Janvier 2008)

bonsoir.
J'ai télécharger un nouveau thème pour mon macbook et le fichier est en .guiKit que dois-je faire pour l'appliquer ?

merci


----------



## greggorynque (11 Janvier 2008)

acheter shapeshifter


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (12 Janvier 2008)

mon desktop


----------



## HmJ (12 Janvier 2008)

Tu es mort mais tu ne le sais pas encore  Image trop grosse. Mais bien essaye


----------



## 5f7a38d9babad51f (12 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tu es mort mais tu ne le sais pas encore  Image trop grosse. Mais bien essaye



?????


----------



## HmJ (12 Janvier 2008)

larmignatl a dit:


> ?????



Non rien, ca doit etre seulement le fil "meilleures photos" qui est limite en taille et resolution. Au temps pour moi


----------



## CERDAN (12 Janvier 2008)

J'ai toujours aimé ces fond d'écran Leopard :love:


----------



## greggorynque (12 Janvier 2008)

Ca c'est du tunning


----------



## valentin007 (12 Janvier 2008)

Desk du moment, avec un wallpaper tiré du topic.


----------



## Albadros (14 Janvier 2008)

Mon petit dernier :rateau: 







Lien : Ici


----------



## CERDAN (14 Janvier 2008)

J'aime bien tes icones sur la barre latérale du Finder (icones, screenshots...) ca vient de toi ?
Un ptit lien ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Hé hop mon petit desk.
J'ai abandonné l'idée d'un total look "nounours" car j'ai pas trouvé assez d'icônes 
Donc ça n'a rien à voir.... J'adore les wallpapers d'architecture urbaine


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Très joli vos desks vous deux .


----------



## CERDAN (15 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Hé hop mon petit desk.
> J'ai abandonné l'idée d'un total look "nounours" car j'ai pas trouvé assez d'icônes
> Donc ça n'a rien à voir.... J'adore les wallpapers d'architecture urbaine



Très classe :style:

bonne keynote


----------



## MacMadam (15 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Hé hop mon petit desk.
> J'ai abandonné l'idée d'un total look "nounours" car j'ai pas trouvé assez d'icônes
> Donc ça n'a rien à voir.... J'adore les wallpapers d'architecture urbaine



Très classy, où qu'on peut trouver le même ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Très classe :style:
> 
> bonne keynote



Merci. Bonne Keynote à vous tous et peut-être sur ichat .... 




MacMadam a dit:


> Très classy, où qu'on peut trouver le même ?



Hé hop voilà le lien  
Sinon, par hasard personne n'aurait une icône "minimal, classe et dans les tons rouge-argent-noir" pour Safari??  
J'ai beau chercher partout, pas moyen d'en trouver une convenable.... Si au hasard, vous en voyez-une ca serais sympa

ps: Je sais pas si vous avez remarquer mais mon icône de poubelle est comme toute pixelisée. Comment ça se fait? Pour info, je l'est convertie avec image2icon, elle était en format 512 et je suis passé par Litelcon.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2008)

Bon je me réponds tout seul  
Je sais pas trop pourquoi mais c'est l'icône qui foirait alors qu'avec Aperçu elle passait très bien..
Donc voilà, j'en ai profiter pour changer ma poubelle et rajouter Adium, mes dd et mes ipod...lien


----------



## Albadros (17 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'aime bien tes icones sur la barre latérale du Finder (icones, screenshots...) ca vient de toi ?
> Un ptit lien ?



Merci  euh ca vient des packs d'icones Léopard : http://guipulp.com/?p=548  mais le lien ne mene plus vers le pack :s meme la recherche sur deviantArt  donc si tu es sur léopard il doit y avoir moyen de la trouver.

Pr celle de screenshots, c'est l'icone de l'application : isnip


----------



## Lorhkan (20 Janvier 2008)

Mon p'tit dernier... Leopardisé ! :love:


----------



## thecrow (20 Janvier 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Mon p'tit dernier... Leopardisé ! :love:





Superbe bureau...

Peux tu me dire ce que tu utilises comme icone (finder) et la pochette avec le disque car j'ai un trou de mémoire... je ne sais plus du tout quel soft c'est...
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Mon p'tit dernier... Leopardisé ! :love:



Très beau desk 
J'aime beaucoup l'harmonie des couleurs avec le bleu turquoise qui vient ponctuer l'image notamment avec le champi du milieu, l'icône de "My book", de mail, d'Itunes...


----------



## HmJ (20 Janvier 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Mon p'tit dernier... Leopardisé ! :love:



Oui, tres classe. Je n'arrive toujours pas a afficher la date complete : lundi 21 janvier 2008. J'arrive juste a rajouter le jour de la semaine via les options Date & heure...


----------



## Sim le pirate (20 Janvier 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

Impressionnant les trois écrans   
Bon voilà, plus modestement je le concède, mon dernier desk (encore, je sais je post beaucoup car je suis malade, cloué au lit, donc j'ai que ca à faire de changer mes icônes... )


----------



## NoobSmoke (21 Janvier 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Mon p'tit dernier... Leopardisé ! :love:



Wallpaper please :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (21 Janvier 2008)

Sympa tous ces desks


----------



## Lorhkan (21 Janvier 2008)

thecrow a dit:


> Superbe bureau...
> 
> Peux tu me dire ce que tu utilises comme icone (finder) et la pochette avec le disque car j'ai un trou de mémoire... je ne sais plus du tout quel soft c'est...
> Merci d'avance


Merci !
Euh... Le Finder, c'est le Finder quoi... L'icône d'origien de Leopard...  
Quant à l'application avec la pochette, c'est Coversutra version 2, réservée à Leopard.  



antoine59 a dit:


> Très beau desk
> J'aime beaucoup l'harmonie des couleurs avec le bleu turquoise qui vient ponctuer l'image notamment avec le champi du milieu, l'icône de "My book", de mail, d'Itunes...


Merci ! :love: 



HmJ a dit:


> Oui, tres classe. Je n'arrive toujours pas a afficher la date complete : lundi 21 janvier 2008. J'arrive juste a rajouter le jour de la semaine via les options Date & heure...


Merci !
Pour la date, je ne souviens plus vraiment de la façon de procéder, je l'avais fait sous Tiger, et le réglage a été gardé en passant sous Leopard... Je crois qu'il faut aller dans "Préférences/International/Format" et Personnaliser la date...



NoobSmoke a dit:


> Wallpaper please :rateau:


Dans ce Pack ! Il y a plusieurs versions (avec un champignon rose plutôt que bleu par exemple, ou avec une petite bulle de texte en anglais).


----------



## thedude (22 Janvier 2008)

Le der des der, après j'arrête


----------



## yzykom (22 Janvier 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Le der des der, après j'arrête



Tu n'es pas obligé d'arrêter : je trouve ton bureau très réussi et le choix des icônes et du docks biens vus.  

... je suis en train de découvrir Adobe Kuler au passage.


----------



## CERDAN (22 Janvier 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Le der des der, après j'arrête&#8230;



Plus que beau :love: :love: :love:  !!!!!!!!!!

(lien wall ?)


----------



## thedude (22 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Plus que beau :love: :love: :love:  !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (lien wall ?)



Venant d'un connaisseur:  merci

Essayez CocoaKuler, ça le fait très très bien!!

Le wall ici.


----------



## CERDAN (22 Janvier 2008)

Merci.


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Janvier 2008)

Superbe thedude


----------



## tweek (23 Janvier 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Le der des der, après j'arrête



Bravo, la classe le wall, il rend super bien avec le dock en HUD


----------



## EMqA (24 Janvier 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Très sympa. 

Quel est le thème d'Adium steup' ?


----------



## EMqA (24 Janvier 2008)

Merci.  
pour adium : sur macthemes mais il faut un peu mettre les mains dans le cambouis.

@ saint_shaka : l'icône du HD macthemes toujours.

et le wall au passage.


----------



## Jerume (24 Janvier 2008)

J'adore ton wall EMqA. ^^

Perso voilà.

Avant




Maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> pour adium : sur macthemes mais il faut un peu mettre les mains dans le cambouis.



Merci à toi.
Apparemment c'est uniquement pour Leopard. Pas pour moi donc. 



Jerume a dit:


> Perso, voilà.



Excellent ! :love: 

Pourrais tu m'indiquer où tu as trouvé ton premier wall ainsi que tes icones ? 

Graphiquement, Leopard est quand même bien plus sympa que Tiger.


----------



## F118I4 (24 Janvier 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> ​


Magnifique ton desk , tu pourrais me donner un lien pour l' icône Macintosh HD.Merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour

j'aurais une demande particuliere j'ai un fichier .icontainer enfin tout une bibliotheque d'icone quand j'etais sous windows j'arrivais a l'ouvrir avec axialis iconworkshop mais sous la derniere version 3.1.2 de candy bar pas moyen ça me plante candybar ou ça lis mais on vois rien existe-il un autre programme sous OS X qui lis c'est fameuse extension .icontainer 

merci de votre aide @ bientot


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Janvier 2008)

Mon premier Desk, pas totalement fini, j'ai pas encore changé les icones 





Jerume, je poste pour toi le wall ( merci a lui qui me l'a filé ) 






Je t'ai déjà dis, mais super ton desk Jerume. Emqa, le tiens est aussi très jolie.


----------



## Jerume (24 Janvier 2008)

Thx dude. ^^

Sinon Khyu tu peux aussi trouver le wall ici:
http://stormchild.gfxartist.com/artworks/90501

Et les icones ici:
http://wilsoninc.deviantart.com/art/KOMIK-Iconset-ICNS-57237006

Edit: non non jsuis encore dessus lol, je regarde le forum en fond. ^^


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Janvier 2008)

Jerume a dit:


> Thx dude. ^^
> 
> Sinon Khyu tu peux aussi trouver le wall ici:
> http://stormchild.gfxartist.com/artworks/90501
> ...


Merci pour les icones .

PS : Tu as deja fini ton tournoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Mici à vous deux. 

J'attends les icones avec impatience. :rose:


----------



## F118I4 (24 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour l' icône *EMqA *par contre j' ai un petit problème avec HUD pour VLC ça fonctionne mais j' ai pas la fenêtre vidéo en HUD.

Screenshot: http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4818/screencapturejm6.jpg

Il y a un truc que j' ai oublié de remplacer portant j' ai téléchargé HUD sur ce lien: http://cypohirogen.deviantart.com/art/VLC-HUD-69721428


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Janvier 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Merci pour l' icône *EMqA *par contre j' ai un petit problème avec HUD pour VLC ça fonctionne mais j' ai pas la fenêtre vidéo en HUD.
> 
> Screenshot: http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/4818/screencapturejm6.jpg
> 
> Il y a un truc que j' ai oublié de remplacer portant j' ai téléchargé HUD sur ce lien: http://cypohirogen.deviantart.com/art/VLC-HUD-69721428


Même problème que toi, mais je pense que ca doit être le mod qui veux ca .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Je vous avoue que là je suis sur le c**    :love: 
Tout vos desk sont plus terrible les uns que les autres 
( je vais devoir travailler dur pour le prochain car la barre est haute....EN plus je commence déjà a en avoir un peu marre des ronds


----------



## Jerume (24 Janvier 2008)

Bon voilà j'ai retrouvé mes icones. ^^

C'est ici:
http://wilsoninc.deviantart.com/art/KOMIK-Iconset-ICNS-57237006


Et Antoine59 moi je l'aime bien ton bureau.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

Merci Jerume !


----------



## banewone (25 Janvier 2008)

salut voici le petit dernier qui a bien grandi il et passé sous leopard


----------



## gregetcoco (25 Janvier 2008)

banewone a dit:


> salut voici le petit dernier qui a bien grandi il et passé sous leopard



j'adore trés stylé


----------



## HmJ (25 Janvier 2008)

banewone a dit:


> salut voici le petit dernier qui a bien grandi il et passé sous leopard



Sympa


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Janvier 2008)

j'adore l'icone du disque dur qui se fond dans la masse


----------



## Pooley (25 Janvier 2008)

elle vient d'ou cette icône? elle existe aussi pour windaube pour les volumes bootcamp?


----------



## banewone (25 Janvier 2008)

merci    l'icone du h.d   http://iFab.deviantart.com/art/Apple-Logos-2007-Icons-65370225


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2008)

De biens jolis bureaux les amis .


----------



## CERDAN (25 Janvier 2008)

Je dirais même plus : de biens jolis bureaux les amis .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

Et encore un  


(j'arrive pas à trouver un desk qui me convient en ce moment, j'en change tout les jours:love: )


----------



## HmJ (26 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et encore un
> 
> 
> (j'arrive pas à trouver un desk qui me convient en ce moment, j'en change tout les jours:love: )



T'as bien raison. Experimente et fais profiter


----------



## CERDAN (26 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et encore un
> 
> 
> (j'arrive pas à trouver un desk qui me convient en ce moment, j'en change tout les jours:love: )



Belle harmonie et bel ensemble !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2008)

Fond de Infinise Design


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

Marrant d'utiliser TigerLaunch sur Leopard  .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2008)

Tu aimes le bleu?

J'ai un doute :mouais: 





:love: :love: 


(très sympathique zen )


----------



## CERDAN (27 Janvier 2008)

Sympa le bleu !


----------



## gregetcoco (27 Janvier 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Fond de Infinise Design



l'icône du petit globe avec le micro dans le dock ça m'intéresse beaucoup

trés joli travail, bravo (comme d'hab)


----------



## tweek (27 Janvier 2008)




----------



## thekingdolphin (27 Janvier 2008)

Mon bureau actuel


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Janvier 2008)

gregetcoco a dit:


> l'icône du petit globe avec le micro dans le dock ça m'intéresse



Si tu parles du globe avec un satellite, il s'agit de Net News Wire.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2008)

thekingdolphin a dit:


> Mon bureau actuel



Ya un trip bleu en ce moment    

Sinon, sympa comme desk. Par curiosité, c'est quoi l'icône des cartes à jouer?
Et si ce n'est qu'une icône, un petit lien!!  

Merci d'avance

ps: Sympa ton desk Tweek


----------



## lordelraimm (28 Janvier 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



Salut à tous je suis tout nouveau sur mac et le forum.
J'aimerai savoir comment tu peux reduire les fenetres sur ton bureau, j'ai cherché sur le forum, mais pas moyen de trouver.
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

WindowShade X incompatible avec Leopard.


----------



## Pooley (28 Janvier 2008)

salut les gens, après avoir bêtement perdu mes données (ne gravez pas de dvd pour faire vos sauvegardes c'est hyper traître), je cherche à me refaire ma petite collec d'icônes. le problème c'est que ceux qui m'intéressent plus particulièrement sont des icônes d'un certain Elpincho qui sévissait il y a de cela deux-trois ans sur interfacelift (je le trouve pas ailleurs). si quelqu'un avait quelque part dans ses affaires ses icônes de safari color et de finder ça serait super sympa qu'il me les envoie je suis super en dèche et y a vraiment que Elpincho qui ait fait jusqu'à maintenant quelque chose que j'aime vraiment.

merci d'avance


----------



## EMqA (28 Janvier 2008)

Une simple recherche avec Elpincho sur interfacelift et voila le résultat.


----------



## Pooley (28 Janvier 2008)

voui mais jusqu'à présents quand je téléchargeais ses fichiers je me retrouvais avec des .sit inouvrables... jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que stuffit n'était pas encore installé sur la machine -_-

merci quand même


----------



## F118I4 (28 Janvier 2008)

Mise à jour de mon desk:





*Dirty*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

Très sympa !


----------



## CERDAN (28 Janvier 2008)

En effet.


----------



## rizoto (28 Janvier 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mise à jour de mon desk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quel est ton pack d'icones?


----------



## F118I4 (29 Janvier 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très sympa !





CERDAN a dit:


> En effet.





HmJ a dit:


> Original



Merci les gars 



rizoto a dit:


> quel est ton pack d'icones?


"TEH Icons (Simple replacements that match CS3)" pack: simple3-icons
Lien :http://www.icantfly.com/icons/


----------



## HmJ (29 Janvier 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mise à jour de mon desk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Original


----------



## thedude (29 Janvier 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mise à jour de mon desk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

Et encore un autre, pour pas changer 

 ( Y a pas à dire, suivre des cours de philosophie en bosniaque à Sarajevo quand tu le parles pas trop, ça te laisse du temps pour faire des desk...)


----------



## F118I4 (29 Janvier 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Extra, on se croirait dans "Fenêtre sur cour"&#8230;
> 
> Un p'tit lien pour le pack d'icônes du dock STP, et question qui me turlupine depuis un moment, quelle est la combine pour docker à droite ou à gauche comme ça?


Merci 

Pour le dock en bas et ancré à gauche ou à droite , tu peux le faire avec Onyx
Lien: http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs2/french/download.html
Pour le pack d' icones du dock:
Lien: http://www.icantfly.com/icons/


----------



## rizoto (29 Janvier 2008)

Merci pour le lien


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Janvier 2008)




----------



## HmJ (29 Janvier 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



Ouch ! Super  Quel soft te permet de mettre tes icones du bureau a droite et le texte deporte ?


----------



## greggorynque (30 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Ouch ! Super  Quel soft te permet de mettre tes icones du bureau a droite et le texte deporte ?



LEs options de présentation


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> LEs options de présentation



Pffff... Suis-je bete... Merci


----------



## thedude (30 Janvier 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Pour le dock en bas et ancré à gauche ou à droite , tu peux le faire avec Onyx
> Lien: http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs2/french/download.html
> ...



Merci


----------



## CERDAN (30 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Pffff... Suis-je bete... Merci


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Janvier 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



ils sont toujours superbe les tiens  
félicitations !


----------



## CERDAN (30 Janvier 2008)

EDIT : voilà le résultat quand je veux uploader mon new desktop avec un preview. J'ai pourtant copié exactement le code de Tumb en changeant mes liens, j'ai essayer deux sites et ça fait toujours ça.


----------



## Didjo (30 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> EDIT : voilà le résultat quand je veux uploader mon new desktop avec un preview. J'ai pourtant copié exactement le code de Tumb en changeant mes liens, j'ai essayer deux sites et ça fait toujours ça.







:mouais:


----------



## CERDAN (30 Janvier 2008)




----------



## MacMadam (30 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


>


  effectivement, où qu'on peut le trouver ce joli payasage ?


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Janvier 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> :mouais:



Super chouette le desk. Tu fais commpent pour renommer ta partition Windows ? Je galère, et j'ai toujours pas trouver .


----------



## CERDAN (30 Janvier 2008)

MacMadam a dit:


> effectivement, où qu'on peut le trouver ce joli payasage ?



Ici



GrInGoo a dit:


> Super chouette le desk. Tu fais commpent pour renommer ta partition Windows ? Je galère, et j'ai toujours pas trouver .



Dans va sur Windows, tu va dans poste de travail et tu renomme ton disque ( C ou D ) par le nom choisi  
( Pour l'icone sur Mac OS X, tu vois bien comment j'ai fait :rose:    )


----------



## gregetcoco (30 Janvier 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



un petit lien pour le wall please


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hé ben non, mon disque untitlted, impossible, il ne me laisse pas . le disque pour Mac oui, mais pas celui de windows ! J'sui pas neuneu non plus  



gregetcoco a dit:


> un petit lien pour le wall please



Sur le wall, on voit le copyright de Psychopyulse, mais il ne l'a pas mis sur son deviantart


----------



## Kukana (30 Janvier 2008)

*Dirty*


----------



## CERDAN (30 Janvier 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> hé ben non, mon disque untitlted, impossible, il ne me laisse pas . le disque pour Mac oui, mais pas celui de windows ! J'sui pas neuneu non plus
> 
> 
> 
> Sur le wall, on voit le copyright de Psychopyulse, mais il ne l'a pas mis sur son deviantart




Mais si tu allais sur ta partition Windows ? ( Tu utilises Bootcamp ? )


----------



## HmJ (30 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


>



Tres chouette. Comment faites-vous pour avoir la description complete, sur votre bureau, a droite de vos icones ? Moi il n'a pas assez de place, meme si je change la taille de la grille, la police, la taille de l'icone... "297,65 GB...07 GB free". Ca m'enerve ces "..."


----------



## CERDAN (31 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tres chouette. Comment faites-vous pour avoir la description complete, sur votre bureau, a droite de vos icones ? Moi il n'a pas assez de place, meme si je change la taille de la grille, la police, la taille de l'icone... "297,65 GB...07 GB free". Ca m'enerve ces "..."



Sûrement parce qu'il me reste que 12,5 Go de libre :rose: ...  .......


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2008)

gregetcoco a dit:


> un petit lien pour le wall please



Entre nous, je trouve l'acronyme NFR (not for release) complètement stupide. Si on utilise une création et la publie, autant la partager. Ce n'est pourtant pas l'avis de Psychopulse qui tient a ce que ce fond ne soit pas redistribué. Désolé.


----------



## Kukana (31 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tres chouette. Comment faites-vous pour avoir la description complete, sur votre bureau, a droite de vos icones ? Moi il n'a pas assez de place, meme si je change la taille de la grille, la police, la taille de l'icone... "297,65 GB...07 GB free". Ca m'enerve ces "..."





Kukana a dit:


> j'ai trouver ça et sa marche :
> 
> 
> " je suis allé chercher le fichier "Localizable.strings" du Finder en français, dans System/Library/CoreServices/Finder > clic-droit "afficher le contenu du paquet" > Contents/Ressources/French.lproj/
> ...




ET si ca marche pas je sais pas


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> ET si ca marche pas je sais pas



Ah ouais, carrement... Bon, j'avoue que j'ai pas trop envie de triturer mes fichiers, mais merci


----------



## gregetcoco (31 Janvier 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Entre nous, je trouve l'acronyme NFR (not for release) complètement stupide. Si on utilise une création et la publie, autant la partager. Ce n'est pourtant pas l'avis de Psychopulse qui tient a ce que ce fond ne soit pas redistribué. Désolé.



Oui cela laisse perplexe en tous cas merci pour la réponse et encore bravo pour ton travail


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Janvier 2008)




----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



Tres sympa, j'aime bien l'icone de Mail notamment


----------



## thecrow (31 Janvier 2008)

Bon à mon tour....


----------



## CERDAN (31 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> Tres sympa, j'aime bien l'icone de Mail notamment



Effectivement, très doux. Le wall rentre bien dans le contexte et tes icones sont très belles !  



thecrow a dit:


> Bon à mon tour....



Comment tu fais avec ton dock ???  
Sinon, super l'icône du Macpro, un ptit lien steplait ?


----------



## thecrow (31 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Comment tu fais avec ton dock ???
> Sinon, super l'icône du Macpro, un ptit lien steplait ?



Ben quoi, il a quoi mon dock?
En fait il est caché normalement, mais je l'ai laissé pour le desk...

Voici le lien pour les icones du macpro:

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1899


----------



## thecrow (31 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> ET si ca marche pas je sais pas



J'ai testé la méthode mais ça ne fonctionne pas, il me dit que je n'ai pas les droits alors que je suis bien connecté en tant qu'admin...


----------



## Maximouse (31 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ici
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Heu, je suis désolé de mon ignorance, mais je croyais que l'on pouvait renommer son disque OS X uniquement au formatage .
Mais comme apparemment ce n'est pas le cas, je veux bien que vous me donniez la marche à suivre


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Heu, je suis désolé de mon ignorance, mais je croyais que l'on pouvait renommer son disque OS X uniquement au formatage .
> Mais comme apparemment ce n'est pas le cas, je veux bien que vous me donniez la marche à suivre



La maison on ne renomme pas. Les icones, si


----------



## Maximouse (31 Janvier 2008)

HmJ a dit:


> La maison on ne renomme pas. Les icones, si


 
La maison OK, mais pour l'icone du DD, il suffit simplement que je le renomme sur le bureau, et c'est tout


----------



## MacMadam (31 Janvier 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ici



Merci


----------



## lordelraimm (31 Janvier 2008)

aller je me lance


----------



## Kukana (31 Janvier 2008)

thecrow a dit:


> Bon à mon tour....


Joli mais pour le dock par contre un peu petit a mon gout



lordelraimm a dit:


> aller je me lance



Sobre tres beau



thecrow a dit:


> J'ai testé la méthode mais ça ne fonctionne pas, il me dit que je n'ai pas les droits alors que je suis bien connecté en tant qu'admin...



Tu as essayer avec quel programme pour modifier le fichier ?


----------



## thecrow (31 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Joli mais pour le dock par contre un peu petit a mon gout
> 
> Tu as essayer avec quel programme pour modifier le fichier ?



Merci, 

Je l'ai simplement ouvert avec textedit...


----------



## Kukana (31 Janvier 2008)

thecrow a dit:


> Merci,
> 
> Je l'ai simplement ouvert avec textedit...



tu devrai essayer avec BB edit ou omnioutliner


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> tu devrai essayer avec BB edit ou omnioutliner



Ou _vi_ ou meme _pico_


----------



## thecrow (31 Janvier 2008)

Smultron est bien aussi et gratuit....

Bon ben en tout cas ça fonctionne... merci


----------



## Kukana (31 Janvier 2008)

HA  

tres bien alors


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Janvier 2008)

thecrow a dit:


> Smultron est bien aussi et gratuit....
> 
> Bon ben en tout cas ça fonctionne... merci



Smultron est un logiciel extra  

Dites, les icones dans la barre de tâches la correspondent à quoi ?  






Plusieurs membre les ont, tumb, ... Je veux pas passer à côté de logiciel pratique .


----------



## MamaCass (31 Janvier 2008)

thecrow a dit:


> Smultron est bien aussi et gratuit....
> 
> Bon ben en tout cas ça fonctionne... merci



Il faut d'abord modifier les droits du dossier qui contient le fichier à modifier 

edit : ah ok ca marche.


----------



## F118I4 (31 Janvier 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Smultron est un logiciel extra
> 
> Dites, les icones dans la barre de tâches la correspondent à quoi ?
> 
> ...


La pâte de tigre c' est TigerLaunch c' est un lanceur d' applications.
Lien: http://ranchero.com/tigerlaunch/
Le logo à gauche de TigerLaunch c' est Last-fm ça te permets de scrobbler tes morceaux, de partager tes goûts musicaux, d&#8217;écouter tes flux radios personnalisés.
Lien:http://www.lastfm.fr/download/
Pour les deux autres logo je ne sais pas.
Pour la tasse cela me fait pensé au logo Java


----------



## Didjo (31 Janvier 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Pour la tasse cela me fait pensé au logo Java


Caffeine


----------



## F118I4 (31 Janvier 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> Caffeine


  Merci (l' icône dans la barre menu a changé depuis la mise à jour 1.0.1 )
Lien: http://lightheadsw.com/caffeine/


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Février 2008)

voila c'est ça, et le dernier est Wakoopa tracker, ca permet de scrobbler tes applications (de la même façon que Last FM scrobble ta musique).


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> voila c'est ça, et le dernier est Wakoopa tracker, ca permet de scrobbler tes applications (de la même façon que Last FM scrobble ta musique).



Merci beaucoup, je savais pas qu'il exister une application mac pour last.fm


----------



## MamaCass (2 Février 2008)

Tenez j'ai trouvé un site qui répertorie les items de la barre de menus :

http://menu.jeweledplatypus.org/


----------



## CERDAN (2 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tenez j'ai trouvé un site qui répertorie les items de la barre de menus :
> 
> http://menu.jeweledplatypus.org/


 
Intéressant


----------



## CERDAN (2 Février 2008)

NEW DESKTOP​


​
     avec un peu plus de fraîcheur...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tenez j'ai trouvé un site qui répertorie les items de la barre de menus :
> 
> http://menu.jeweledplatypus.org/



Merci Mama !


----------



## thecrow (2 Février 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Tenez j'ai trouvé un site qui répertorie les items de la barre de menus :
> 
> http://menu.jeweledplatypus.org/



Ca c'est super !
Merci Mama


----------



## MamaCass (2 Février 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Intéressant





C0rentin a dit:


> Merci Mama !





thecrow a dit:


> Ca c'est super !
> Merci Mama



 
De rien, je croyais que vous connaissiez, alors dans le doute, j'ai posté


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Février 2008)

Ca faisait longtemps... Premier desk depuis mon passage à Léopard, pourtant depuis fin octobre (?)... Bref !!! Rien de bien extraordinaire ici juste un changement de dock et un jolie fond d'écran   et des icônes bien sûre !!!




(cliquer sur l'image pour afficher la capture).

Avec Coversutra (j'adore ce soft, très pratique couplé à Spaces, surtout pour ceux qui, comme moi, ont des petits écrans  )


----------



## HmJ (3 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Ca faisait longtemps... Premier desk depuis mon passage à Léopard, pourtant depuis fin octobre (?)... Bref !!! Rien de bien extraordinaire ici juste un changement de dock et un jolie fond d'écran   et des icônes bien sûre !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors la, chapeau


----------



## lekos (3 Février 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Mon premier Desk, pas totalement fini, j'ai pas encore changé les icones
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonsoir je voulais savoir si la première photo était dispo quelque part, elle me fait complètement tripper cette photo et j'adore les couleurs, sans parler du regard...:love: merci d'avance


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Février 2008)

Moi j'aime bien l'icône que tu as en guise de stack, peux-tu m'en dire plus ?


----------



## AlBundy (3 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Ca faisait longtemps... Premier desk depuis mon passage à Léopard, pourtant depuis fin octobre (?)... Bref !!! Rien de bien extraordinaire ici juste un changement de dock et un jolie fond d'écran   et des icônes bien sûre !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je cherche des icônes union jack sans en trouver, je serai bien intéressé par le tien (j'aurai adoré trouvé un beau finder en union jack mais je n'ai rien vu.).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (3 Février 2008)

AlBundy a dit:


> Je cherche des icônes union jack sans en trouver



ici et là.


----------



## AlBundy (3 Février 2008)

Merci !


----------



## Macounette (3 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Ca faisait longtemps... Premier desk depuis mon passage à Léopard, pourtant depuis fin octobre (?)... Bref !!! Rien de bien extraordinaire ici juste un changement de dock et un jolie fond d'écran   et des icônes bien sûre !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe.  un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## oohTONY (3 Février 2008)

Cliquez sur l'image pour telecharger le Wallpaper


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien l'icône que tu as en guise de stack, peux-tu m'en dire plus ?



Je ne sais plus du tout ou je l'ai pris, mais je te l'envoi cette semaine .


----------



## Pierre-Nico (4 Février 2008)

Merci bien l'ami !!! Mais si tu as d'autre icônes, sympa, ne te prives pas de les rajouter sur mon mail 

PS : Pour ce que tu m'avais demandé, il sagit de Monolingual

Désolé pour le HS.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Superbe.  un lien pour le wall ?



It Was a Beautiful Day  
Et voici un artiste dont les fonds sont similaires


----------



## Pierre-Nico (5 Février 2008)

Tumb travail pour moi  

Non, sérieusement, merci tumb, je ne me rappelai plus la source et je n'osai pas l'avouer   merci aussi pour le deuxième lien !!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Février 2008)

c'est compréhensible, pas de souci Pierre Nico


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Février 2008)

Pour ceux qui voulaient les walls, les voici :





Par : Heinrisch





Par : Yellow-Stock


Et l'icone pour Pnico je l'ai mis ici et ici 



PS : Merci pour monolingual


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2008)

C'est curieux, ces WP font vaguement penser à du bondage nippon, tendance pédophile (genre écolière en soquette, voyez).
Tsss ....


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> C'est curieux, ces WP font vaguement penser à du bondage nippon, tendance pédophile (genre écolière en soquette, voyez).
> Tsss ....



... alors que c'est d'un commun... ici il neige et elles sont toutes comme ca...


----------



## bompi (5 Février 2008)

Ça me fait penser que j'ai deux polars de Romain Slocombe que je n'ai pas encore lus 
Pour rester dans ce mini hors-sujet : Jirô Taniguchi a fait un bon manga où ce thème est important ("Le sauveteur" soit : Sousaku Sha en alphabet latin).

Allez, j'arrête là sinon je vais être obligé de m'auto-modérer


----------



## HmJ (5 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ça me fait penser que j'ai deux polars de Romain Slocombe que je n'ai pas encore lus
> Pour rester dans ce mini hors-sujet : Jirô Taniguchi a fait un bon manga où ce thème est important ("Le sauveteur" soit : Sousaku Sha en alphabet latin).
> 
> Allez, j'arrête là sinon je vais être obligé de m'auto-modérer



Jirô Taniguchi est pas mal pour le manga, mais pour ce qui est litterature je suis fan de Haruki Murakami, et on y lit bien par-ci par-la des allusions a ce trait de la societe japonaise tellement etrange.


PS : oui, t'as raison, efface aussi ce post


----------



## MamaCass (5 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> C'est curieux, ces WP font vaguement penser à du bondage nippon, tendance pédophile (genre écolière en soquette, voyez).
> Tsss ....



Tout à fait d'accord, ca craint ce genre d'images...

Même si ce sont des sujets/utilisateurs "masculins" (désolée de le dire, mais c'est vrai), des fois c'est un peu limite, sexy d'accord mais porn franchement ca le fait pas. 

C'était le cas hier, avec un wall posté, gentiment mais franchement pas très digeste dès le matin :sick: Bref ce n'est que mon avis. Je n'oublie simplement pas que j'ai vu ma nièce de 10 ans sur Macgé l'autre jour 

edit : le wall a été supprimé par son posteur, bien sûr


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Février 2008)

Moi je trouve cette image propre. Après le scotch sur la bouche c'est accessoire. e ne vois pas ca du tout comme un trcu sado-maso. D'ailleurs ca été rajouter sur Photoshop non ?


----------



## Macounette (5 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> It Was a Beautiful Day
> Et voici un artiste dont les fonds sont similaires


Tout plein de très belles choses.  Merci ! :love:


----------



## CERDAN (5 Février 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Moi je trouve cette image propre. Après le scotch sur la bouche c'est accessoire. e ne vois pas ca du tout comme un trcu sado-maso. D'ailleurs ca été rajouter sur Photoshop non ?




Je suis tout à fait d'accord


----------



## Pierre-Nico (5 Février 2008)

Merci Gringo  
Perso moi j'aime bien ces walls, mais c'est vrai que je les mettrai pas sur mon desk... Quelque chose me dérange tout de même


----------



## Albadros (6 Février 2008)

C'est marrant votre réaction par rapport à ces Walls.. moi je les aime bien 

Ca représente le silence, savoir se taire un peu et écouter.

Sinon voila mon nouveau desk : 






Lien : Mon ptit dernier

Comme je l'ai indiqué si le wall vous plaît j'peux vous l'envoyer ou sinon j'demande a l'auteur si j'peux publier ma modification de son image


----------



## Didjo (6 Février 2008)

J'aime bien les icones ! Elles viennent d'où ?

Sinon je suis d'accord avis les différents avis divergents quant-aux photos scotchées...
Effectivement on peut quand même voir un air de domination de l'utilisateur sur cette pauvre petite à la bouche scotchée... Et pof, nous voici dans la peau d'un voyeur, voire d'un(e) pédophile...
Surtout que ses yeux traduisent plus de la peur - voire de la terreur - qu'autre chose...
Alors en plus si on passe à la retouche où elle est à moitié dans le noir, le sous-entendu est plutôt explicite...
Dérangeant. 
Bref autant de raisons qui justifient une gêne que je partage amplement :afraid:


----------



## NoobSmoke (6 Février 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> J'aime bien les icones ! Elles viennent d'où



Jète un il sur cette page http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/fr.1.12.cat.1.html


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2008)

Albadros a dit:


>



Très joli


----------



## HmJ (6 Février 2008)

Albadros a dit:


> C'est marrant votre réaction par rapport à ces Walls.. moi je les aime bien
> 
> Ca représente le silence, savoir se taire un peu et écouter.
> 
> ...



Oui, tres frais avec ces icones franchement originales


----------



## Albadros (6 Février 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Jète un &#339;il sur cette page http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/fr.1.12.cat.1.html



Ouep on m'a devancé dans mon sommeil... Bande de no-life   



tumb a dit:


> Très joli



  Merci  Les tiens aussi étaient sympas  (j'etais au ski, j'ai du rattraper qqes pages :rose: :rateau: 



HmJ a dit:


> Oui, tres frais avec ces icones franchement originales



Merci :rateau: mais je cherche encore qq chose à écrire dans le dock 

Sinon qqun aurait trouvé les ptits coeurs pour indiquer qu'une appli tourne sur ce screen : http://img91.imageshack.us/img91/3601/deskna5.jpg 

edit : j'ai trouvé   par hasard http://Kenta-MacThemes.deviantart.com/art/Alternative-Dock-74292473


----------



## Pierre-Nico (6 Février 2008)

J'aime beaucoup aussi, et la je vais faire mon boulet, puis-je avoir le wall ?

Un petit nouveau, rien de bien changé, juste le wall (by tumb)





Aller une dernière petite capture.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

Elles sont sympa ces icones en forme de touche.


----------



## CERDAN (6 Février 2008)

Je dirais même plus......:rose:  non.

C'est vrai qu'elles sont originales, il fallait y penser et c'est une réussite. :love:


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Février 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je dirais même plus......:rose:  non.
> 
> C'est vrai qu'elles sont originales, il fallait y penser et c'est une réussite. :love:



Oui elles sont splendides.
Bon, vas falloir que je fasse un nouveau desk, sans copier


----------



## banewone (6 Février 2008)

et voila encore un !!  quand on 'est dedans on s'arreter plus


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

Comme d'hab, j'adore l'adéquation entre le wall et les icônes 

J'ai cru que j'allais voir passer un bisounours derrière le nuage de droite


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Comme d'hab, j'adore l'adéquation entre le wall et les icônes
> 
> J'ai cru que j'allais voir passer un bisounours derrière le nuage de droite



Superbe !!


----------



## Pierre-Nico (6 Février 2008)

Très coloré !!! Super !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

New Desk
Y a des couleurs mais pas autant que Banewone


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Février 2008)

Le wall est une photo de Chicago, disponible ici.


----------



## Kukana (6 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Le wall est une photo de Chicago, disponible ici.



Ha bravo j'ai vu le  fond d'ecran tout à l'heure et j'ai penser me faire un truc sympa 

Mais bon 


               Grilled :rateau:


----------



## Didjo (7 Février 2008)

Une déferlante de très beaux wall ! Magnifique !


*banewone*, tu partagerais le fond ?


----------



## tweek (7 Février 2008)

wall nfr.


----------



## CERDAN (7 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Le wall est une photo de Chicago, disponible ici.



Trop sympa ce wall ! :love:


----------



## thedude (7 Février 2008)

banewone a dit:


> et voila encore un !!  quand on 'est dedans on s'arreter plus




Sgt Peppers pas mort

Super composition, mériet un dock à droite et un autre à gauche, peut être avec des séparateurs

Bravo en tout cas!


----------



## thedude (7 Février 2008)

tweek a dit:


> wall nfr.



Original HUD look

Pas un peu triste? Un Prozac?


----------



## tweek (7 Février 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Original HUD look
> 
> Pas un peu triste? Un Prozac?



Nah, c'est sombre, donc ca bute pas la vue, ca economise de la batterie, et ca reste assez sobre je trouve


----------



## Pierre-Nico (7 Février 2008)

Je n'avais jamais entendu qu'un style plus sombre permettait d'économiser de la batterie  
Mais de manière significative ?


----------



## thedude (7 Février 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Nah, c'est sombre, donc ca bute pas la vue, ca economise de la batterie, et ca reste assez sobre je trouve



Celui là, par contre fait un peu mal aux yeux

Edit: Oooops, petite erreur de manip


----------



## NoobSmoke (7 Février 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Celui là, par contre fait un peu mal aux yeux
> 
> Edit: Oooops, petite erreur de manip


 As-tu le lien du widget du calendrier que tu utilise ?


----------



## thedude (7 Février 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> As-tu le lien du widget du calendrier que tu utilise ?



Yep, ici


----------



## CERDAN (7 Février 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Celui là, par contre fait un peu mal aux yeux
> 
> Edit: Oooops, petite erreur de manip




Ensemble très homogène


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Février 2008)

Le miens


----------



## banewone (7 Février 2008)

Comme d'hab, j'adore l'adéquation entre le wall et les icônes 
merci ouais je suis aller un peut fort en couleur  

J'ai cru que j'allais voir passer un bisounours derrière le nuage de droite
  ok mais comme sa alors  http://www.dailymotion.com/relevance/search/bisounours/video/xtt06_vieux-copains_fun


Didjo a dit:


> Une déferlante de très beaux wall ! Magnifique !
> 
> 
> *banewone*, tu partagerais le fond ?


toujours chez deviantart   http://jugga-lizzle.deviantart.com/art/Color-Lover-63379903


----------



## dofre b (7 Février 2008)

sur theme hivernal, voila le mien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

Sympa et original !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (7 Février 2008)

C'est sympa on dirait que le widget de la batterie est incorporé au fond d'écran, c'est sympa !!


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> C'est sympa on dirait que le widget de la batterie est incorporé au fond d'écran, c'est sympa !!



Oui c'est vrai, d'abord je me suis dis, c'est le wall qui ai comme ca ou le widget


----------



## tweek (7 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Je n'avais jamais entendu qu'un style plus sombre permettait d'économiser de la batterie
> Mais de manière significative ?



Ben, plus les pixels sont clairs et brillants, plus ils consomment de l'energie, non? 

Ca sauve pas enormement de batterie, mais ca aide..


----------



## TiLu (7 Février 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Celui là, par contre fait un peu mal aux yeux
> 
> Edit: Oooops, petite erreur de manip


 c'est possible d'avoir un lien pour le fond ?


----------



## HmJ (7 Février 2008)

dofre b a dit:


> sur theme hivernal, voila le mien



Super !


----------



## CERDAN (7 Février 2008)

Très chaleureux comme WALL ! :love:

À conseiller en Hiver.
À déconseiller en Été.


----------



## dofre b (8 Février 2008)

dofre b a dit:


> sur theme hivernal, voila le mien


merci a thumb pour le wall du fameu artiste,les widget c'est konfabulatoret les icons c'est la.  merci a tous....:love: :love: :love:


----------



## thedude (8 Février 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> c'est possible d'avoir un lien pour le fond ?



Le vl'à !!


----------



## thedude (8 Février 2008)

dofre b a dit:


> sur theme hivernal, voila le mien




Bien vu le mélange et l'intégration du widget battery. Après les walls qui économisent l'énergie, les walls qui refroidissent le processeur


----------



## TiLu (8 Février 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Le vl'à !!



Merci


----------



## marcelpahud (9 Février 2008)

Voilà le mien... un de mes fonds d'écran préféré mais j'en ai une trentaine qui tourne en permanence 

Rien de bien particulier à part quelques icônes modifiées mais je suis assez satisfait du résultat 



​


----------



## F118I4 (9 Février 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Voilà le mien... un de mes fonds d'écran préféré mais j'en ai une trentaine qui tourne en permanence
> 
> Rien de bien particulier à part quelques icônes modifiées mais je suis assez satisfait du résultat
> 
> ...


C' est magnifique!  tu pourrait mettre un lien pour le Wall, merci.
C' est quoi la fenêtre violette au milieu?


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> C' est magnifique!  tu pourrait mettre un lien pour le Wall, merci.
> C' est quoi la fenêtre violette au milieu?


La fenetre c'est alt + tab, la liste des programmes en cours non ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Février 2008)

Et non, loupé, c'est QuickSilver


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Et non, loupé, c'est QuickSilver



Mea Culpa


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

Et en plus c'est &#63743; + Tab .


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et en plus c'est &#63743; + Tab .



Je viens du monde PC


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et en plus c'est &#63743; + Tab .



Ce n'est pas plutôt "command + Tab"


:love: :love: 


ps: Elle en est où la pétition?


----------



## F118I4 (9 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Et non, loupé, c'est QuickSilver


Merci 

le mien perso façon HUD:







lien: http://www.mygnu.com/julius/proj_bezel.html



antoine59 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas plutôt "command + Tab"
> 
> 
> :love: :love:
> ...


Oui moi je fais Pomme+Tab enfin maintenant c' est vrai que c' est commande+Tab.
J' aurai préféré qu' il conserve la pomme sur les claviers.(en plus Calogero doit être déçu "Pomme C" ça musique n' est plus au gout du jour).


----------



## Macounette (10 Février 2008)

Comme toujours de très belles choses à voir et à s'en inspirer :love:  

Voici mon petit desk sans prétention du moment


----------



## tweek (10 Février 2008)

Tres belles les icones des drives :love: 

Ca vient de qui?


----------



## HmJ (10 Février 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Comme toujours de très belles choses à voir et à s'en inspirer :love:
> 
> Voici mon petit desk sans prétention du moment



J'adore ce wall qui a ete decline a toutes les saisons


----------



## thedude (10 Février 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Comme toujours de très belles choses à voir et à s'en inspirer :love:
> 
> Voici mon petit desk sans prétention du moment



Chouette dock 3D transparent, c'est quoi l'option?


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Février 2008)

Et le wall il vient d'où ??

Je le trouve très sympa 
L'ensemble est très joli


----------



## marcelpahud (10 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> C' est magnifique!  tu pourrait mettre un lien pour le Wall, merci.
> C' est quoi la fenêtre violette au milieu?



Merci 

Voilà pour le wall :

http://www.moviewallpapers.net/movie/wallpapers/0434409/V_for_Vendetta.html


----------



## marcelpahud (10 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Merci
> 
> le mien perso façon HUD:
> 
> ...



Cool, l'essayer c'est l'adopter


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

Sympa Macounette .


----------



## greggorynque (10 Février 2008)

Voila mon nouveau mien

dock décentré, pur lanham icons, et une photo perso (suède)

Enjoy


----------



## CERDAN (10 Février 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Comme toujours de très belles choses à voir et à s'en inspirer :love:
> 
> Voici mon petit desk sans prétention du moment




Super les icones des drives !! :love:   ...un ptit lien ?


greggorynque a dit:


> Voila mon nouveau mien
> 
> dock décentré, pur lanham icons, et une photo perso (suède)
> 
> Enjoy



Sympa les icones du bureau; toujours une belle harmonie !


----------



## Macounette (10 Février 2008)

Merci tout le monde pour vos compliments  :love:



Pharmacos a dit:


> Et le wall il vient d'où ??


Le wall s'appelle Seasons par -kol... comme HmJ le souligne, il a été décliné dans toutes les saisons. 



thedude a dit:


> Chouette dock 3D transparent, c'est quoi l'option?


C'est CERDAN qui l'a créé; il l'avait posté quelque part dans ce thread...
_edit : je l'ai intégré au dock en utilisant CandyBar 3_ 



tweek a dit:


> Tres belles les icones des drives :love:
> 
> Ca vient de qui?





CERDAN a dit:


> Super les icones des drives !! :love:   ...un ptit lien ?


Ce n'est pas tellement récent.... L'ensemble s'appelle "g5 drives". Je l'ai depuis des lustres dans ma bibliothèque Pixadex/Candy Bar.... Dispo sur Iconfactory.


----------



## NoobSmoke (10 Février 2008)




----------



## CERDAN (10 Février 2008)

Joli tes icones sur le dock, il y en a des pas mal ! :love:
Sinon, l'affichage du l'heure + date il vient d'où ?

Et bien sur quel beau WAL !
Par contre, je pense que le caractère que tu utilises pour le calendrier n'est pas tip top ( mais ce n'est que mon avis  )


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Février 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Voila mon nouveau mien
> 
> dock décentré, pur lanham icons, et une photo perso (suède)
> 
> Enjoy



Superbe, j'ai hâte de partir en Suède fin aout faire mon semestre Erasmus.

NoobSmoke, superbe


----------



## greggorynque (10 Février 2008)

Froid mais beau, surtout les filles


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Joli tes icones sur le dock, il y en a des pas mal ! :love:
> Sinon, l'affichage du l'heure + date il vient d'où ?



_Yahoot Widget! _. 



greggorynque a dit:


> Froid mais beau, surtout les filles



Y'a aussi de sacrés thons nordiques.


----------



## thedude (10 Février 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> C'est CERDAN qui l'a créé; il l'avait posté quelque part dans ce thread...
> _edit : je l'ai intégré au dock en utilisant CandyBar 3_
> 
> Merci Macounette, j'irai chercher dans le fil; à moins que Cerdan me dise où??
> ...


----------



## thedude (10 Février 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Voila mon nouveau mien
> 
> dock décentré, pur lanham icons, et une photo perso (suède)
> 
> Enjoy




D'une logique implacable, very nice !


----------



## Macounette (10 Février 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Merci Macounette, j'irai chercher dans le fil; à moins que Cerdan me dise où??
> 
> Soyons un peu fainéant le dimanche&#8230;


En fait il est passé dans ce thread mais n'a peut-être pas vu mon message ...


----------



## CERDAN (10 Février 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ont demandés, voici le dock, à installer avec candy bar ou autres logiciels pour Leopard :love: .
> 
> Attention, l'aperçu ne montre pas bien l'image du fond du dock, pour voir bien la forme de ce fond, il faut l'ouvrir avec "aperçu" ( car les taux d'opacité sont moindres ).
> VOILA !


.....l'affichage sur safari n'est pas réel, ne vous fiez pas au apparences !


----------



## thenetweb (10 Février 2008)

c'est quoi le plug in qui permet d afficher les pochette CD comme sur cette image


----------



## Macounette (11 Février 2008)

thenetweb a dit:


> c'est quoi le plug in qui permet d afficher les pochette CD comme sur cette image


Je dirais qu'il s'agit de Coversutra.


----------



## thenetweb (11 Février 2008)

Merci,

par contre c'est payant, dommage ,j'ai ajouté les widgets yahoo je connaissais pas c'est vraiment sympa

voila mon bureau


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2008)

Pas mal.

Un poil trop chargé à Gauche pitet ?
Sur fond blanc, ça se voit tout de suite.


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Février 2008)

thenetweb a dit:


> Merci,
> 
> par contre c'est payant, dommage ,j'ai ajouté les widgets yahoo je connaissais pas c'est vraiment sympa
> 
> voila mon bureau



Il est chouette, j'avais deja vu le wall, donc je suis pas ébahit, mais c'est beau


----------



## oohTONY (11 Février 2008)

Oui, très jolie, d'ailleurs on pourrait avoir un lien pour ce Wall ? Merci d'avance





Cliquez sur l'image pour télécharger le Wall​
:love:


----------



## CERDAN (11 Février 2008)

Bien pensé : changer l'orientation du Wall.


----------



## thenetweb (11 Février 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Oui, très jolie, d'ailleurs on pourrait avoir un lien pour ce Wall ? Merci d'avance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



voila le lien pour le wall Lemon

http://www.hiboox.com/lang-fr/resultat.php?img=wzd8em6t.jpg&error=0#


----------



## Ploumette (11 Février 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je pensais, il y a quelques mois être "élligible" quant au passage de Mac OS X.5 ...

... et bien non : iMac Flat Panel 800 Mhz 17" ...

Mais, bien avant de méconnaître ma non-élligibilité ... j'ai alors fantasmé sur mes fonds de bureaux, dont je vous joins 1 exemplaire développé sous Photoshop :





... Cela me fait simplement, plaisir ! ; )

PS : (je suis assez frappadingue de .... Rattatouille !!!)

Bonne soirée et ... félcitations à tous et toutes, pour vos personnalisations ... c'est riche et révélateur d'une énergie créatrice ... merci ! 

; )


----------



## CERDAN (11 Février 2008)

Ta barre des menus, c'est celle qui apparait ? Si oui, vraiment étrange ou original !


----------



## thedude (12 Février 2008)

Ploumette a dit:


> ; )



Super réussi, très théatral, bravo.


Je plussoie au sujet de la barre des menus? kezaco?

Et les icônes dans leur enrobage carré: Psp?


----------



## two (12 Février 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ta barre des menus, c'est celle qui apparait ? Si oui, vraiment étrange ou original !





thedude a dit:


> Je plussoie au sujet de la barre des menus? kezaco?
> Et les icônes dans leur enrobage carré: Psp?


Vous emballez pas les enfants :rateau: ploumette l'a dit elle même dans son post : c'est un montage fait sous photoshop avant qu'elle ne sache que son mac ne supporterait pas X.5 : 


Ploumette a dit:


> Mais, bien avant de méconnaître ma non-élligibilité ... j'ai alors fantasmé sur mes fonds de bureaux, dont je vous joins 1 exemplaire développé sous Photoshop :


d'ailleurs vous auriez pu le remarquer à la distance entre les menus, la distance entre les icônes du dock (tous deux inhabituels) et l'absence de séparateur avant les documents et la poubelle  

edit : d'autres choses qui peuvent aussi mettre la puce à l'oreille :  l'espace en dessous du dock... et le nom du document : fauxfondloparddq2.jpg :bebe:


----------



## Ploumette (12 Février 2008)

Merci de vos appréciations ! Cela fait toujours plaisir ! ; )

Et oui, Two avait bien lu ! ; )

C'est du pur Photoshop ! : )

Excellentes créas à tous, bonne journée !


----------



## marcelpahud (12 Février 2008)

Nouvelle version chez moi... en récupérant les très jolies icônes de disques présentées il y a peu j'ai fait ceci :







Ou le desktop de "celui-qui-aurait-bien-voulu-un-Mac(Book)-Pro-mais-qu'a-pas-les-moyens-alors-il-fait-ce-qu'il-peut-pour-faire-comme-si..."


----------



## CERDAN (12 Février 2008)

Je trouve que l'arborescence de ton dock est bien assortie avec le wall .


----------



## marcelpahud (12 Février 2008)

Merci 

J'aimerais pourtant trouver des icônes pour les applications qui aient toute une unité... mais difficile à trouver... d'autant plus que pour iCal et Parallels, impossible de changer l'icône de l'application...

Peut-être qu'un jour je me mettrai à les faire moi-même mais mes talents photoshopiens sont assez limités...


----------



## thedude (12 Février 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Merci
> 
> J'aimerais pourtant trouver des icônes pour les applications qui aient toute une unité... mais difficile à trouver... d'autant plus que pour iCal et Parallels, impossible de changer l'icône de l'application...
> 
> Peut-être qu'un jour je me mettrai à les faire moi-même mais mes talents photoshopiens sont assez limités...



Pour Parallel, je ne sais pas, mais pour Ical, l'icône se change avec une petite incursion dans le paquet&#8230;

Look mon mien un peu plus haut, tu verras.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2008)

Bonjour j'aimerais avoir de l'aide

j'aimerais savoir avec quel programme qu'on change l'apparence du dock avec un fichier icontainer qui est normalement par défaut ouvre les bibliothèques d'icônes

j'aimerais utilisé ceux la mais comme j'utilise liteicon , il me dit pas de fichier icônes enfin c'est normal moi j'aimerais changer l'apparence du dock

je pensais a candybar pour ouvrir ça mais bon j'aimerais trouver quelque chose de gratuit ou pourquoi pas un programme qui me permet de récupérer les ressources pour les changer manuellement

Merci pour votre aide

http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16783684


----------



## EMqA (13 Février 2008)

Dans ce cas, il me semble effectivement que candybar 3 soit la seule solution.


----------



## CERDAN (13 Février 2008)

Candybar peut modifier le dock avec un fichier .jpeg   :   c'est le must !!!


----------



## marcelpahud (13 Février 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Pour Parallel, je ne sais pas, mais pour Ical, l'icône se change avec une petite incursion dans le paquet
> 
> Look mon mien un peu plus haut, tu verras.



Merci pour l'astuce... mais ça m'a l'air un peu tordu et surtout pas super beau... mais c'est pas un drame, avec Quicksilver je peux lancer ical super rapidement, donc plus besoin qu'il soit dans mon dock  Et pour parallels, impossible de modifier l'icône (ou presque, parce que ya genre 80 icônes différentes dans le paquet...) alors j'ai créé un alias et voilà à quoi ressemble mon bureau maintenant


----------



## thedude (14 Février 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Merci pour l'astuce... mais ça m'a l'air un peu tordu et surtout pas super beau... mais c'est pas un drame, avec Quicksilver je peux lancer ical super rapidement, donc plus besoin qu'il soit dans mon dock  Et pour parallels, impossible de modifier l'icône (ou presque, parce que ya genre 80 icônes différentes dans le paquet...) alors j'ai créé un alias et voilà à quoi ressemble mon bureau maintenant



Pas mal en effet, comme toi j'aime les sets d'icônes avec une unité, bienvenue au MacManiak club

Sinon, comme lanceur, j'utilise spotlight, aussi rapide que Quicksilver dans mon souvenir, faites vous aussi comme ça?

 ou suis-je HS?


----------



## CERDAN (14 Février 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Pas mal en effet, comme toi j'aime les sets d'icônes avec une unité, bienvenue au MacManiak club&#8230;
> 
> Sinon, comme lanceur, j'utilise spotlight, aussi rapide que Quicksilver dans mon souvenir, faites vous aussi comme ça?
> 
> &#8230; ou suis-je HS?



HS.:hein: ...... 
Moi, j'utilise le dock pour les applis les plus courantes. 
Et les autres je les case dans une pile prévu à cette effet .


----------



## greggorynque (14 Février 2008)

Ouaip, il est bon de savoir que certains macuser connaissent le clic droit 

Car franchement un clic droit sur le dossier apps si il est bien rangée c'est pas sorcier.... (meme sous 10.5 maintenant en plus)


----------



## marcelpahud (14 Février 2008)

Pour ma part, j'utilise aussi bien le dock, les piles ou quicksilver pour lancer les applications selon leur degré d'utilisation ;-)

Je comprends pas ta remarque à propos du clic droit greggorynque... Je l'utilise tout le temps, mais pour le lancement des applications je vois pas ce que ça apporte...http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/member.php?u=56916


----------



## greggorynque (14 Février 2008)

c'étais de l'humour 

Mais je parlais du clic droit dans un dossier du doc


----------



## Macounette (14 Février 2008)

Pour ma part, c'est le Dock pour les applis les plus courantes et LaunchBar pour le reste (y inclus : calculatrice, chercher un n° de téléphone vite fait sans démarrer Carnet d'adresses, ou encore écouter un morceau de musique ad hoc....)


----------



## marcelpahud (14 Février 2008)

launchbar c'est bien, mais c'est pas gratuit  Quicksilver fait presque la même chose pour beaucoup moins cher


----------



## shenrone (14 Février 2008)

Quelqu'un peu m'expliquer comment fonctionne ces icônes qui permettent d'empiler les autres dedans?


----------



## marcelpahud (14 Février 2008)

Ce sont des stacks accessiblent uniquement sous Leopard... mais comme je n'ai jamais utilisé de version antérieure, je ne sais pas s'il existe une solution semblable pour OS X 10.4 ou avant...

Et pour ce qui est des "tiroirs" ils peuvent être télécharger ici : http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche183426-drawers-icon.html

(la version avec l'icône USB et celle avec la pomme sont mes propres créations sur base du travail de l'auteur de "Drawers Icon")


----------



## shenrone (14 Février 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ce sont des stacks accessiblent uniquement sous Leopard... mais comme je n'ai jamais utilisé de version antérieure, je ne sais pas s'il existe une solution semblable pour OS X 10.4 ou avant...
> 
> Et pour ce qui est des "tiroirs" ils peuvent être télécharger ici : http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche183426-drawers-icon.html
> 
> (la version avec l'icône USB et celle avec la pomme sont mes propres créations sur base du travail de l'auteur de "Drawers Icon")


Et il suffit de faire comme l'on fait pour changer une icône pour les mettre?


----------



## greggorynque (14 Février 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Et il suffit de faire comme l'on fait pour changer une icône pour les mettre?



non en fait ce sont des icones a glisser dans le stack, mais elle sont datées en 2010 je crois, ce qui fait qu'en triant par date la pile dans le dock, elle passe devant, tout simplement


----------



## Macounette (14 Février 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> launchbar c'est bien, mais c'est pas gratuit  Quicksilver fait presque la même chose pour beaucoup moins cher


Oui, et alors ?
J'ai essayé Quicksilver et il ne me convient pas. A chacun ses goûts.... et puis, si on a les moyens de ses préférences, je ne vois pas pourquoi s'en priver.


----------



## David_b (14 Février 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> launchbar c'est bien, mais c'est pas gratuit  Quicksilver fait presque la même chose pour beaucoup moins cher



Quicksilver fait _au moins_ la même chose que n'importe quel autre lanceur existant 
Quicksilver est le démon bienveillant du Mac
Quicksilver est l'alpha et l'omega de l'assistant digital
Le 7ème jour, dieu, au lieu de se reposer comme une grosse feignasse, créa QuickSilver. Il  vit que cela était bon et beau et dit : "il te faut un OS digne-toi. Que Mac OS X soit !". 


Ok, ok... je suis quasi fou amoureux de ce soft: l'objectivité de mon point de vue en souffre _un peu_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

Ca existe des cures de désintox pour ce genre de problèmes?


----------



## David_b (14 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ca existe des cures de désintox pour ce genre de problèmes?



pitié, non !


----------



## Macounette (14 Février 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Quicksilver fait _au moins_ la même chose que n'importe quel autre lanceur existant
> Quicksilver est le démon bienveillant du Mac
> Quicksilver est l'alpha et l'omega de l'assistant digital
> Le 7ème jour, dieu, au lieu de se reposer comme une grosse feignasse, créa QuickSilver. Il  vit que cela était bon et beau et dit : "il te faut un OS digne-toi. Que Mac OS X soit !".
> ...


Tiens, comme c'est curieux.... je pense la même chose, mais au sujet de LaunchBar.  jamais je ne pourrais me passer de ce soft. :love:


----------



## marcelpahud (15 Février 2008)

Vive la liberté de choix 

Reste que je suis d'accord avec David_b


----------



## marcelpahud (15 Février 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> non en fait ce sont des icones a glisser dans le stack, mais elle sont datées en 2010 je crois, ce qui fait qu'en triant par date la pile dans le dock, elle passe devant, tout simplement



Exact ! Et si le classement par date ne te convient pas, il suffit de renommer l'icône 01_qqch par exemple, et là tu pourras classer par nom... Ou alors, si tu classes par type, elle risque bien aussi de se retrouver devant car il s'agit non pas d'une icône mais d'une application, qui ne sert à rien, certes, si ce n'est à pouvoir se classer presque tjs en tête de liste en classant par type


----------



## SirG (15 Février 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> non en fait ce sont des icones a glisser dans le stack, mais elle sont datées en 2010 je crois, ce qui fait qu'en triant par date la pile dans le dock, elle passe devant, tout simplement



Il y a une astuce particulière pour l'affichage de l'icône dans le dock? De mon côté, en les plaçant que ce soit directement dans le dock ou dans le dossier, j'ai une icône standard avec un panneau d'interdiction dessus. 






C'est grave, docteur?:rose:


----------



## EMqA (15 Février 2008)

Il faut faire l'une des manips suivantes (je ne me souviens plus laquelle):
 - relancer le doc.
 - relancer le finder.
 - fermer la session puis la réouvrir.


----------



## NoobSmoke (16 Février 2008)

My new desktop


----------



## ub!k (16 Février 2008)

Yop,

voici mon bureau sous Léopard, simple et sobre. :love:


----------



## Kukana (16 Février 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Yop,
> 
> voici mon bureau sous Léopard, simple et sobre. :love:



coversutra 
(+1)


----------



## gregetcoco (17 Février 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Yop,
> 
> voici mon bureau sous Léopard, simple et sobre. :love:



UN LIEN POUR LE WALL PLEASE

(TRES CLASSE LE DESK


----------



## gregetcoco (17 Février 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Yop,
> 
> voici mon bureau sous Léopard, simple et sobre. :love:



ET LA TRANSPARENCE DE LA BARRE DE MENU TU FAIS COMMENT SOUS LEOPARD ?


----------



## Kukana (17 Février 2008)

C'est par défaut la transparence de la barre de menu sous leopard


----------



## Macounette (17 Février 2008)

Depuis la mise à jour 10.5.2, on peut choisir entre transparent ou pas transparent.

Sinon, gretcoco, merci de ne pas crier (majuscules sur Internet = crier)


----------



## ub!k (17 Février 2008)

gregetcoco a dit:


> UN LIEN POUR LE WALL PLEASE
> 
> (TRES CLASSE LE DESK


Merci.  
Pour le wallpaper, Oriental Lines.


----------



## marcelpahud (17 Février 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> My new desktop



Très sympa, un petit lien pour le wallpaper ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

Très joli NoobSmoke.


----------



## NoobSmoke (17 Février 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Très sympa, un petit lien pour le wallpaper ?



Pas de soucis

http://mgilchuk.deviantart.com/art/Vortex-Apple-UPDATE-76514043


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

Promis c'est le dernier:love: :love:


----------



## marcelpahud (17 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Promis c'est le dernier:love: :love:



C'est pas franchement mon style, mais force est de constater une cohérence du plus bel effet


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

Moi j'aime beaucoup, beau boulot !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Février 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Yop,
> 
> voici mon bureau sous Léopard, simple et sobre. :love:



Très joli


----------



## greggorynque (18 Février 2008)

Je sais en ce moment je ne change quasiment que la Wall mais bon...

Voila mon mien du moment, en oui je suis encore en 10.4 et ouiii j'en suis fier


----------



## thedude (18 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Promis c'est le dernier:love: :love:



On dirait du Jeanne Mas, on ne peut qu'aprécier.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> C'est pas franchement mon style, mais force est de constater une cohérence du plus bel effet





C0rentin a dit:


> Moi j'aime beaucoup, beau boulot !





thedude a dit:


> On dirait du Jeanne Mas, on ne peut qu'aprécier.



Merci, ça fait plaisirs de voir que le changement plaît:love: :love: 




greggorynque a dit:


> Je sais en ce moment je ne change quasiment que la Wall mais bon...
> 
> Voila mon mien du moment, en oui je suis encore en 10.4 et ouiii j'en suis fier



Tu as bien raisons, c'est icônes sont vraiment chouettes 
J'apprécie toujours la cohérence du wall qui passe très bien tant au niveau de la forme que de la couleur


----------



## gregetcoco (18 Février 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Depuis la mise à jour 10.5.2, on peut choisir entre transparent ou pas transparent.
> 
> Sinon, gretcoco, merci de ne pas crier (majuscules sur Internet = crier)



on choisit ou la transparence s'il te plait

Merci d'avance (pardon pour les majuscules)

a plus


----------



## maclyr (18 Février 2008)

voili voilouuuu
maintenant vous voyez mes dossier et fichiers grotesques


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

gregetcoco a dit:


> on choisit ou la transparence s'il te plait
> 
> Merci d'avance (pardon pour les majuscules)
> 
> a plus



Préférences Système > Bureau et économiseur d'écran > onglet Bureau > en bas tu as la case à cocher (ou à décocher, selon ton désir... )



maclyr a dit:


> voili voilouuuu
> maintenant vous voyez mes dossier et fichiers grotesques



Impressionnant le nombre de fichier sur ton bureau  
ya quoi dans les jeux débiles????:love:


----------



## marcelpahud (18 Février 2008)

Oups.. trop lent pour répondre à gregetcoco...

Bon ben alors : oui, antoine59 a donné la bonne réponse... il gagne... euh... fin bon voilà, vu que je crois pas que je puisse effacer une intervention de mon cru... autant dire n'importe quoi... que la place à disposition soit rentabilisée...


----------



## maclyr (18 Février 2008)

voila le bureau le plus moche de tou les temps

(preparer pour l ' ocasion) :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

maclyr a dit:


> voila le bureau le plus moche de tou les temps
> 
> (preparer pour l ' ocasion) :rateau:



Que dire, je m'incline....
Y a pas à dire, là, je suis bluffé. 


Bon je vais aller pleurer


----------



## maclyr (18 Février 2008)

j'en etais sur
vous regardez mes fichiers comme des bleu


----------



## NoobSmoke (18 Février 2008)

maclyr a dit:


> j'en etais sur
> vous regardez mes fichiers comme des bleu



Même sous Windows j'avais un bureau plus "beau" , léopard ne mérite pas sa  

j'me demande d'ailleur comment tu fais pour t'en sortir.


----------



## thekingdolphin (18 Février 2008)

Mon bureau actuel:


----------



## rizoto (18 Février 2008)

maclyr a dit:


> voila le bureau le plus moche de tou les temps
> 
> (preparer pour l ' ocasion) :rateau:



C'est normal l'iso d'XP sur le bureau ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

thekingdolphin a dit:


> Mon bureau actuel:



J'adore tout simplement  
(Tellement différent à ce que je fais... J'adore encore plus)


----------



## globox3 (18 Février 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est normal l'iso d'XP sur le bureau ?


J'en cherchais justement une .. merci


----------



## Macounette (18 Février 2008)

maclyr a dit:


> voila le bureau le plus moche de tou les temps
> 
> (preparer pour l ' ocasion) :rateau:


 Seigneur.  :affraid: L'Horreur existe. 




thekingdolphin a dit:


> Mon bureau actuel:


Superbe.  un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## maclyr (18 Février 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Même sous Windows j'avais un bureau plus "beau" , léopard ne mérite pas sa
> 
> j'me demande d'ailleur comment tu fais pour t'en sortir.



meuuu c'est pour rigoler , pour passer pour un boulet dans macg

tient d'abord :


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

C'est déjà un peu mieux    

Sinon, l'icône des téléchargement dans ton dock provient de quelle pack? J'aime beaucoup. Un petit lien, svp!


----------



## marcelpahud (18 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est déjà un peu mieux
> 
> Sinon, l'icône des téléchargement dans ton dock provient de quelle pack? J'aime beaucoup. Un petit lien, svp!



Il me semble qu'il s'agit de Vista MX Folders :

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1788


----------



## PawBroon (18 Février 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Yop,
> 
> voici mon bureau sous Léopard, simple et sobre. :love:



Très beau à vrai dire.
C'est pas bordelique comme le wall de... oops, ne polémiquons pas.


----------



## maclyr (18 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est déjà un peu mieux
> 
> Sinon, l'icône des téléchargement dans ton dock provient de quelle pack? J'aime beaucoup. Un petit lien, svp!



voila pour le lien http://www.netimago.com/image_582.html
mais je ne connais pas la page precise mais il s'applee vistamix folfder


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2008)

Merci pour les infos maclyr et marcelpahud 
Mais après un examen plus attentif, c'est pas encore mon bonheur:rose:  (même pas en 512 )


----------



## maclyr (18 Février 2008)

voili voiilou
mais je n'arrive pas a changer l'icone de mon ordi "imac 750" (en haut a gauche du bureau)


----------



## Kukana (18 Février 2008)

si tu n'arrive pas avec command (pomme) + i copier coller utilise candybar


----------



## David_b (18 Février 2008)

maclyr a dit:


> voili voiilou
> mais je n'arrive pas a changer l'icone de mon ordi "imac 750" (en haut a gauche du bureau)



y a quoi dans "jeux débiles" ?


----------



## maclyr (18 Février 2008)

ahh tu y tiens toi hein
la pile ouverte c'est ca

je met "debile" a la fin c'est pour quand je recherche des dossiers que je ne conais plus le nom je tape "debile" et hop


----------



## maclyr (18 Février 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> My new desktop




quelqun pourrait me donner son fond d'ecran svp ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## globox3 (18 Février 2008)

Comm il l'a dit 



NoobSmoke a dit:


> Pas de soucis
> 
> http://mgilchuk.deviantart.com/art/Vortex-Apple-UPDATE-76514043


----------



## maclyr (18 Février 2008)

gg et merci


----------



## wath68 (19 Février 2008)

J'hésite entre les deux ...





- Wallpaper : CityLife by *DigitalPhenom*
- Icones Dock : Dots Icon Set et Dots Icons Expansion Pack by *NHeer-Design* (existe en bleu, vert, gris, orange et jaune)





- Wallpaper : Orange Delight by *clasixart*
- Icones Dock : Dots Icon Set et Dots Icons Expansion Pack by *NHeer-Design* (existe en bleu, vert, gris, orange et jaune)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Ca me rappelle mon trip cercle que j'avais eu il y a de ça 1 mois environ  

Sinon, c'est quoi le jeu, il faut voter?:love: 

Bien que la demoiselle soit fort sympathique, je préfère le 1er desk.... 
Par contre, juste un avis, regarde si tu trouves pas des icônes pour les dossiers dans ton dock plus dans l'esprit...


----------



## thedude (19 Février 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> J'hésite entre les deux ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le 2 est plus classe, je vote pour la fille de G.W.Bush.


----------



## Kukana (19 Février 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Le 2 est plus classe, je vote pour la fille de G.W.Bush.



pareil


----------



## David_b (19 Février 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - Wallpaper : CityLife by *DigitalPhenom*
> - Icones Dock : Dots Icon Set et Dots Icons Expansion Pack by *NHeer-Design* (existe en bleu, vert, gris, orange et jaune)


:love:
merci


----------



## thedude (19 Février 2008)

Tripdesk: pour triper devant ton desk.

Fond d'écran rafraichi toutes les minutes (Pref Syst). Minitrip.

Ou mieux (dernière icônes de la barre des menus): Dscreen, pour avoir l'économiseur du dossier de walls LC en fond d'écran. Plus fort, à consommer sans modération.


----------



## maclyr (19 Février 2008)

bon la je lai fait avec mon portable sous tiger mais je vous referai le meme sous leopard ! 
Vous vous demandez comment j'ai fait hein ... ?


----------



## maclyr (19 Février 2008)

Zut ca na pas marché

*Bon pour un theme gratuit et sans telechargement
allez dans preference systeme --+ accces universel et la vous cliquez sur aficher --+ noir sur blanc ou blanc sur noir 
*

et voila votre magnifique theme 

ps : *avec les screen ca marche pas*


----------



## Kukana (19 Février 2008)

oui ou le raccourci clavier
command (pomme ) + alt + ctrl +!


----------



## greggorynque (19 Février 2008)

Oui ce la fait passer de ca:





A ca:




Je me demande si cela permet de gagner de l'autonomie, car le retroéclairage est vachement moins sollicité en traitement de texte....


----------



## maclyr (19 Février 2008)

voila j'ai fait le fond d'ecran

j'en ai fait plusieur version que je vous montrerais plus tard


----------



## thekingdolphin (19 Février 2008)

Mon bureau actuel avec modifications des icones.


----------



## thekingdolphin (19 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'adore tout simplement
> (Tellement différent à ce que je fais... J'adore encore plus)



regarde j'ai même modifiées les icones.
J'ai pas encore fini car je suis en train de changer toutes les icones du systeme.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

Bien, bien, bien tout ça  

Regarde, du côté de Nebular, je passe que ça peut être pas trop mal pour toi  (ce n'est qu'un avis purement subjectif )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Février 2008)

wallpaper : red.


----------



## thekingdolphin (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bien, bien, bien tout ça
> 
> Regarde, du côté de Nebular, je passe que ça peut être pas trop mal pour toi  (ce n'est qu'un avis purement subjectif )



J'ai telechargé le set de folder de nebula.C'est d'ailleurs lui qui m'a donné l'idée.
Alors j'ai fait le mien .Les icones Apple sont belles mais la couleur n'allait pas avec mon wall
Je les ai mis en téléchargement sur DA.


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> wallpaper : red.



Splendide


----------



## Macounette (20 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> wallpaper : red.


Superbe, tumb


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

+1 belle harmonie.


----------



## gregetcoco (20 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Préférences Système > Bureau et économiseur d'écran > onglet Bureau > en bas tu as la case à cocher (ou à décocher, selon ton désir... )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Je ne comprends pas, je n'ai aucune case à cocher,b bizarre, une infos peut être a me filer pour la transparence de la barre de menus ?????


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

Tu es sur? C'est bizarre quand même:mouais: 
AU faite, tu es bien sous leopard?
Car si tu es sur Tiger, c'est normal que tu n'ai pas de case:love: :love:


----------



## marcelpahud (20 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> wallpaper : red.



+1 aussi... ce wall est très... reposant je dois dire et tout s'accorde bien sur ton desk, pas mal du tout


----------



## marcelpahud (20 Février 2008)

gregetcoco a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas, je n'ai aucune case à cocher,b bizarre, une infos peut être a me filer pour la transparence de la barre de menus ?????



T'es passé à la 10.5.2 ? Sinon il est normal que tu n'aies pas de case à cocher... Cependant c'est quand même bizarre que sous Léopard, si tu n'as rien trafiqué, ta barre ne soit pas transparente...

Si t'es pas sous 10.5.2, ya des tas de logiciels qui permettent d'activer ou désactiver la transparence de la barre. Onyx en est un...


----------



## Dadouce (20 Février 2008)

banewone a dit:


> et voila encore un !!  quand on 'est dedans on s'arreter plus



je cherche se wall .. une idée?


----------



## Dadouce (20 Février 2008)

les icones sont pas mal non plus! mais une chose a la fois


----------



## banewone (20 Février 2008)

Dadouce a dit:


> je cherche se wall .. une idée?



le wall c'est par ici que ça se passe  http://jugga-lizzle.deviantart.com/art/Color-Lover-63379903


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Et les icones svp ?


----------



## Dadouce (21 Février 2008)

banewone a dit:


> le wall c'est par ici que ça se passe  http://jugga-lizzle.deviantart.com/art/Color-Lover-63379903



Merci Banewone t'es super !

( il est pas mal se forum )


----------



## F118I4 (21 Février 2008)

banewone a dit:


> le wall c'est par ici que ça se passe  http://jugga-lizzle.deviantart.com/art/Color-Lover-63379903


 Tu as un super desk (les icones + le wall ça s' accorde bien c' est magnifique)
Oui tu pourrait mettre un lien pour les icones stp parcequ' ils sont terriblement beaux .



Dadouce a dit:


> Merci Banewone t'es super !
> 
> ( il est pas mal se forum )


 Il est super ton avatar  :love: il me fait bien marré


----------



## Dadouce (21 Février 2008)

LIDL , c'est là où j'ai acheté mon iMac, il était dans le rayon  ( ou plutôt sur une palette carton ) entre le rayon tomate ( palette en bois ) et le rayon cassoulet ( oui il y a bien un rayon cassoulet a LIDL ). 

Apple devient Populaire !   ;-)


sinon pour les icons SVP ??


----------



## PawBroon (21 Février 2008)

Toujours aussi apaisant tes wallpapers Fabien.
Magnifique!


----------



## banewone (21 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Tu as un super desk (les icones + le wall ça s' accorde bien c' est magnifique)
> Oui tu pourrait mettre un lien pour les icones stp parcequ' ils sont terriblement beaux .
> 
> 
> Il est super ton avatar  :love: il me fait bien marré



merci merci :rose: 
les icone -->  http://dimpoart.deviantart.com/art/Icons-Set-1-45223775

et sinon  j'ai eu l'idée pour un desk (quelle genie  )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

Jolie, est ton desk maître jedi  

:love: 

ps: J'aurai pas penser, mais en costard, il est top classe...


----------



## wath68 (22 Février 2008)

- Wall : Neonica by Psychopulse
- Desktop Icons : Alu by Elpincho
- Dock Icons : Albook by Laurent Baumann (remixés by me)


----------



## PawBroon (22 Février 2008)

Je préférerai que vous ne postiez pas des desks avec ma femme en fait.


----------



## knight2000 (22 Février 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - Wall : Neonica by Psychopulse
> - Desktop Icons : Alu by Elpincho
> - Dock Icons : Albook by Laurent Baumann (remixés by me)



J'adopte le wall :love:



PawBroon a dit:


> Je préférerai que vous ne postiez pas des desks avec ma femme en fait.



Désolé


----------



## Segaouf (22 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous, je vous propose un petit jeu amis créatifs :rateau: 

 je cherche des idées pour customiser l'imac de mes parents. Vu qu'ils n'y connaissent rien, ils ne changent jamais le fond d'écran et encore moins les icones, donc j'ai envi de redonner un petit coup de fouet à ce superbe ordinateur ^^.

Donc j'en appelle à vous, brillants fantaisistes*! Faites-moi des propositions*! La meilleure sera publiée sur mon mac 

Quelques points d'informations*:

- L'imac tourne sous Tiger
- Aucun logiciel de modification d'icone n'est installé pour le moment
- Il faut que cela ne perturbe pas les parents aux points qu'ils ne trouvent plus le navigateur internet par exemple
- L'imac trône dans le salon, donc pas d'ambiance oppressante, choquante ou autre
- Le  Mac est utilisé par toute la famille

Voila, si ce jeu ne vous plaît pas, dites le moi Mais bon ce serait très sympathique de votre part de vous prêter au jeu .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

InterfaceLift pour les icones, fonds d'écran et thèmes.
LiteIcon pour changer les icones gratuitement et ShapeShifter pour changer les thèmes (20 $).


----------



## wath68 (22 Février 2008)

Un p'tit dernier pour la route ...





- Wall : Yakuza by Oni-ls
- Desk Icons : Alu by Elpincho
- Dock Icons (Droite): NeonX Icons by Sa-Ki
- Dock Icons (Gauche) : Mac OS X icons remixed by Moi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

Belle harmonie chromatique


----------



## Madeline (23 Février 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je vous propose un petit jeu amis créatifs :rateau:
> 
> je cherche des idées pour customiser l'imac de mes parents. Vu qu'ils n'y connaissent rien, ils ne changent jamais le fond d'écran et encore moins les icones, donc j'ai envi de redonner un petit coup de fouet à ce superbe ordinateur ^^.
> 
> ...




Si tu cherches des images de fond d'écran... en voici une, créée avec KidPix sous MacOs 9...


----------



## Madeline (23 Février 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je vous propose un petit jeu amis créatifs :rateau:
> 
> je cherche des idées pour customiser l'imac de mes parents. Vu qu'ils n'y connaissent rien, ils ne changent jamais le fond d'écran et encore moins les icones, donc j'ai envi de redonner un petit coup de fouet à ce superbe ordinateur ^^.
> 
> ...



Pis y a aussi celle-ci. C'est en Corse... là où j'allais en vacances... on peut plus... c'est devenu privé...


----------



## Madeline (23 Février 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je vous propose un petit jeu amis créatifs :rateau:
> 
> je cherche des idées pour customiser l'imac de mes parents.
> 
> ...



Et dans le genre reposant il y aurait cela
Bonne nuit


----------



## Madeline (23 Février 2008)

Segaouf a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je vous propose un petit jeu amis créatifs :rateau:
> 
> je cherche des idées pour customiser l'imac de mes parents. Vu qu'ils n'y connaissent rien, ils ne changent jamais le fond d'écran
> 
> ...



Et la dernière...    
J'ai assez joué !!!


----------



## wath68 (23 Février 2008)

Merci mille fois à ZB_69 pour les indicateurs du dock. C'était justement ce qui me manquait.

Ca déchire grave (comme disent les djeun's) !!!


----------



## F118I4 (23 Février 2008)

Le mien aussi avec une petite mise à jour:


----------



## Dadouce (23 Février 2008)

Salut Saint shaka, comment fais tu pour mettre dock a gauche. le mien est toujours au centre.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2008)

Avec Onyx.


----------



## pjak (24 Février 2008)




----------



## ZB_69 (24 Février 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci mille fois à ZB_69 pour les indicateurs du dock. C'était justement ce qui me manquait.
> 
> Ca déchire grave (comme disent les djeun's) !!!



de rien wath ! ça envoie sur ton desk ! chouette !


----------



## CERDAN (24 Février 2008)

En revenant de vacances, je dis bravo à beaucoup d'entres vous qui avez posté de nombreux desks sympathiques !


----------



## lordelraimm (25 Février 2008)

mon desk de février 

http://remipaul.deviantart.com/art/desk-25-02-08-78401228
http://m.rem.free.fr/wall250208.png


----------



## leon1983 (25 Février 2008)

mon mien à moi


----------



## SparSio (25 Février 2008)

Bien que mon image change toute les minutes, je vais quand même mettre un screen ...
Clean
Avec fenètre


----------



## marcelpahud (25 Février 2008)

leon1983 a dit:


> mon mien à moi



Très sympa ! Et j'aime beaucoup les icônes de tes HDDs externes... un petit lien ?

Merci !


----------



## Kukana (25 Février 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Très sympa ! Et j'aime beaucoup les icônes de tes HDDs externes... un petit lien ?
> 
> Merci !



Moi je veux bien un pitit lien pour l'icone du MBP


----------



## leon1983 (25 Février 2008)

Les icônes du macbookPro viennent d'interfacelift---->ICI. 
Les icônes du silvertouch sont de moi, je n'arrivais pas à les trouver ailleurs alors je les ai faites à partir de leur photo. Je les poste très prochainement.


----------



## mademoisellecha (26 Février 2008)

Pasprop' 





Prop'


----------



## yom19 (26 Février 2008)

Vous avez des desktops magnifiques, je vais m'en inspirer tiens


----------



## CERDAN (26 Février 2008)

Ca fait longtemps que j'avais pas vu des Finders alu brossé :love:. 
C'est le seul truc que je regrette :rose: .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

Bew moi pas .


----------



## Kukana (26 Février 2008)

leon1983 a dit:


> Les icônes du macbookPro viennent d'interfacelift---->ICI.
> Les icônes du silvertouch sont de moi, je n'arrivais pas à les trouver ailleurs alors je les ai faites à partir de leur photo. Je les poste très prochainement.



Merci


----------



## poiro (26 Février 2008)

voici mes wall du moment
dites moi ce que vous en pensez car ce sont mes premières créations...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2008)

C'est le mauvais topic, regarde les autres sujets plus bas .


----------



## wath68 (26 Février 2008)

Juste parce que j'adore Winona Ryder ...


----------



## CERDAN (26 Février 2008)

J'aime bien le sobre,  et la , on ne peut plus !


----------



## kermit76 (26 Février 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Pasprop'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey ! vraiment tres sympa. J'aime beaucoup. Simple, epuré...
y aurait il un lien pour le wall et les icones du dock... ?


----------



## mademoisellecha (26 Février 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


>



Les icônes, ça vient en vrac de chez David Lanham et deviantart mais ne me demande pas de fouiller mon historique :rateau: l'icône Finder est extraite du set Pure, sur Interfacelift peut etre... l'icône mail chopée sur macgé... l'icône Adium est sur AdiumXtras. 

Pour le wall, merci à Florian Freundt


----------



## kermit76 (26 Février 2008)

merci beaucoup !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Février 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


>



Très joli


----------



## lekos (27 Février 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Le mien aussi avec une petite mise à jour:



Bonsoir, un petit lien pour télécharger ces icones de menus ? d'avance je te remercie beaucoup


----------



## tweek (27 Février 2008)

lekos a dit:


> Bonsoir, un petit lien pour télécharger ces icones de menus ? d'avance je te remercie beaucoup



C'est Cats 3 par Susumu Yoshida


----------



## lekos (27 Février 2008)

Merci Tweek c'est parfait


----------



## CERDAN (27 Février 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Très joli



Super l'icône du disque dur ! Vraiment sympa.


----------



## Aenelia (27 Février 2008)

tweek a dit:


> C'est Cats 3 par Susumu Yoshida



J'ai une petite question. Je possède Candy Bar 3 et une fois l'iContainer de Cats 3 installé, il n'y a pas de façon automatisée d'appliquer toutes les icones d'un coup à toutes celles par défaut. il faut tout faire par un par à la main ? :/


----------



## NoobSmoke (27 Février 2008)

Exactly, 

Ca te prend peu de temps à faire, tu remplaces les différentes icones des disques dur à la main


----------



## Aenelia (27 Février 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Exactly,
> 
> Ca te prend peu de temps à faire, tu remplaces les différentes icones des disques dur à la main



Bon, je ferai ça demain en cours


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Février 2008)

Très simple, très apple :





Finder + CoverSutra


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico c'est tout simplement magnifique (je pèse mes mots).


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Février 2008)

Mon petit dernier :





En mode dirty

Pnico, il est superbe ton desk .


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Février 2008)

Merci bien, c'est pourtant très simple, mais je cherchais depuis longtemps des fonds d'écran sympa qui pouvaient s'enchaîner, et je n'ai jamais pensé à regarder du côté des walls Apple. Quand je dit "enchaîner" je pense à un changement de fond d'écran toute les 5 secondes, avec un léger fondu...

J'ai décidé d'innover dans cette rubrique avec, non plus les captures images de desk, mais un capture vidéo de mon desk   histoire de montrer le rendu avec l'enchaînement de walls. Par contre je pensais que ça serai un peu plus fluide  




_Musique : I Am The Man, Simone White_​
Sympa Gringoo


----------



## F118I4 (28 Février 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Merci bien, c'est pourtant très simple, mais je cherchais depuis longtemps des fonds d'écran sympa qui pouvaient s'enchaîner, et je n'ai jamais pensé à regarder du côté des walls Apple. Quand je dit "enchaîner" je pense à un changement de fond d'écran toute les 5 secondes, avec un léger fondu...
> 
> J'ai décidé d'innover dans cette rubrique avec, non plus les captures images de desk, mais un capture vidéo de mon desk   histoire de montrer le rendu avec l'enchaînement de walls. Par contre je pensais que ça serai un peu plus fluide
> _Musique : I Am The Man, Simone White_


C' est super  , j' adore  .


----------



## two (28 Février 2008)




----------



## CERDAN (28 Février 2008)

two a dit:


>



J'aime bien ce fond, assez flachi et tendance . Et j'oubliais, belle présentation :love: 



Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Merci bien, c'est pourtant très simple, mais je cherchais depuis longtemps des fonds d'écran sympa qui pouvaient s'enchaîner, et je n'ai jamais pensé à regarder du côté des walls Apple. Quand je dit "enchaîner" je pense à un changement de fond d'écran toute les 5 secondes, avec un léger fondu...
> 
> J'ai décidé d'innover dans cette rubrique avec, non plus les captures images de desk, mais un capture vidéo de mon desk   histoire de montrer le rendu avec l'enchaînement de walls. Par contre je pensais que ça serai un peu plus fluide
> 
> Sympa Gringoo



Sur la vidéo, ca ne se voit pas, est-ce que la transition entre chaque fond est fluide ?  
Ca me plairait pour moi  :love: 



Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Très simple, très apple :
> 
> 
> Finder + CoverSutra



Très très apple en effet, très bonne cohérence avec les icones du dock et de la barre des menus.  



GrInGoo a dit:


> Mon petit dernier :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'image du dock, on ne la voit pas super, elle est totalement translucide ou bien y a t-il une courbe ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (28 Février 2008)

@ CERDAN :

Oui c'est très fluide, ça change de wall toute les 5 secondes, ou plus (à régler dans le preferences panel).


----------



## marcelpahud (28 Février 2008)

De très jolis docks par ici, comme d'hab 

Et moi, vu que j'ai rien à faire, je m'amuse à modifier mon desk...

Voilà ce que ça donne... je suis étonné de moi-même parce que c'est pas le genre de Wall que j'utilise d'habitude, mais là ça me plaît énormément et faut dire que Natalie Portman est quand même magnifique... (même ma copine est d'accord... que voulez-vous de plus ? :rateau: )

Petit aveu, j'ai fait une retouche pour voir de quoi aurait l'air un dock plus en adéquation avec les couleurs... Mais je renonce à modifier les icônes car ya trop d'applications qui en changent une fois qu'elles sont lancées et, chaque fois qu'on en lance une, elle vient se placer dans le dock et détruire son semblant de cohérence... Ca voudrait dire, en plus changer les icônes de TOUTES les applications... et là, pas le courage pour ça  Ah et je suis passé au dock 2D qui passait nettement mieux dans le style


----------



## Liyad (28 Février 2008)




----------



## Kukana (28 Février 2008)

two a dit:


>



on peut avoir les icones du dock ? :love:


----------



## two (28 Février 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> on peut avoir les icones du dock ? :love:



Ce sont des icones "iphone - like" que j'ai créées/adaptées et que j'avais mis a disposition sur méga-upload (c'est bien elle sont toujours disponible ce qui m'évite de les uploader à nouveau)


----------



## wath68 (28 Février 2008)

*Propre :*




*Pas propre :*


----------



## Pooley (29 Février 2008)

j'adore les indicateurs d'activité sous les icones, tu les a chopé ou?

on a le même fond d'écran tiens...


----------



## wath68 (29 Février 2008)

Pooley a dit:


> j'adore les indicateurs d'activité sous les icones, tu les a chopé ou?...



Les indicateurs sont de ZB_69 (merci encore), et tu peux les trouver ici (8ème post) => http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=172370&page=9


----------



## Taz33 (29 Février 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Propre :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ce qui te permet d'afficher le cd que tu écoute sur ton bureau, c'est CoverSutra ? Car je suis  à la recherche d'un gratuit du même genre ?

merci par avance pour ta réponse


----------



## iShin (29 Février 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Propre :*



Tu peux me dire où le trouver stp ?
Je le trouve vraiment sympa


----------



## wath68 (29 Février 2008)

Non ce n'est pas CoverSutra, c'est le widget Yahoo "iTunes Companion".

Il a un nombre non-négligeable de fonctions vraiment très utiles :
- recherche des covers manquantes
- affichage des lyrics
- recherche des lyrics manquants
- controle d'iTunes à partir du widget
- ...

Je n'ai jamais essayé CoverSutra, mais pour iTunes Companion me convient très bien, et en plus il est gratuit.
Un petit message très discret proposant de faire un petit don (montant libre par PayPal) pour l'auteur du widget s'affiche de temps en temps, et pour ne plus avoir ce message, faites comme moi, un petit geste qui ne va pas vous ruiner



Le wallpaper vient de WallpaperStock, et il se trouve sur cette page.

Au cas ou, le calendrier est aussi un Widget Yahoo.


----------



## Maxime63 (29 Février 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Propre :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu utilises quelle version d'MSN ? Elle a l'air sympa et j'en ai ras le bol d'msn pour Mac (officiel)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Février 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Tu utilises quelle version d'MSN ? Elle a l'air sympa et j'en ai ras le bol d'msn pour Mac (officiel)
> 
> Merci



aMSN apparemment.
Il y a Adium qui est très bien également.


----------



## Maxime63 (29 Février 2008)

Encore une question : comment mettre les séparateurs ?


----------



## wath68 (29 Février 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> aMSN apparemment.
> Il y a Adium qui est très bien également.




Exact, bien vu.

J'utilise aMSN 0.98b, j'ai seulement changé l'icone original pour un autre un peu plus "connu"


----------



## marcelpahud (29 Février 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Encore une question : comment mettre les séparateurs ?



Tu parles de quels séparateurs ??

Dans le dock, avec Onyx, il y a moyen de le faire, mais ils sont "invisibles" ou transparents si tu préfères


----------



## Maxime63 (29 Février 2008)

Moi je préfere les pointillets...


----------



## marcelpahud (29 Février 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Moi je préfere les pointillets...



Peux-tu préciser à quel screen tu fais référence ?

Parce que dans le dock de Wath86 à part la séparation "naturelle" du dock de Leopard, je vois pas de séparateur...


----------



## warren2312 (29 Février 2008)




----------



## Maxime63 (29 Février 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=180405&page=75 
Comme ca
post   #1497


----------



## Kukana (29 Février 2008)

tu peux cliquer sur le " #1497 "
et tu obtiendra ça
juste histoire de ne pas avoir a chercher le numero


----------



## marcelpahud (29 Février 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=180405&page=75
> Comme ca
> post   #1497



Ah ok, j'ai vu dans un set d'icônes des séparateurs qui en fait étaient des images nommées " .app" on peut ainsi les insérer sans autre dans le dock... et elles n'affichent pas de nom d'application.

Le set en question était celui-ci (Allbook, tout en bas de la page)

Mais pour celui de l'image du post 1497... faut demander à son auteur


----------



## Alexander Riku (2 Mars 2008)

Bonjour j'ai deux petites questions  par rapport a des bureaux que j'ai apercu sur ce topic 

Tout d'abord comment fait-on pour mettre la barre en haut de l'écran en noir (j'ai vu un screen d'une personne ayant un thème globalement noir).

Et l'autre question, comment fait t'on pour avoir le calendrier et/ou l'horloge sur le fond d'écran comme pas mal le font 

merci d'avance, et bravo a tous, je n'ai pas encore vu un bureau qui ne me plaisait pas


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2008)

Pour la barre c'est peut-être un thème pour Tiger et pour Léopard tu as MenuShade.
Pour le calendrier et horloge tu as Yahoo! Widgets.


----------



## Alexander Riku (2 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pour la barre c'est peut-être un thème pour Tiger et pour Léopard tu as MenuShade.
> Pour le calendrier et horloge tu as Yahoo! Widgets.



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Elendael (3 Mars 2008)

Magnifique fond d'écran... Je suis amoureux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)




----------



## GrInGoo (3 Mars 2008)

Trè jolie Corentin, mais on a pas le droit de voir le dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

Si tu veux, le voici.









.


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Si tu veux, le voici.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est du light


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Sobre et élégant même si le violet est loin d'avoir une place dans mon coeur  
J'utilise depuis aujourd'hui ToolPlayer qui se fond pas mal avec mon "environnement" même s'il est encore un peu léger à mon goût


----------



## palmagora (4 Mars 2008)

MacMadam a dit:


> effectivement, où qu'on peut le trouver ce joli payasage ?



Et surtout, l'icone Vista qui serait bienvenu sur ma partition BootCamp !!!


----------



## CERDAN (4 Mars 2008)

Assez sobre  Très serein.


----------



## numsix (4 Mars 2008)

Après une loooongue absence, me revoici 

Corentin, comme d'hab, je m'incline


----------



## shenrone (4 Mars 2008)

J'aimerais bien vous montrer mon bureau, mais je ne sais pas comment faire de capture avec mon macbook


----------



## marcelpahud (4 Mars 2008)

shift + cmd + 3


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2008)

numsix a dit:


> Corentin, comme d'hab, je m'incline



Je m'incline également, j'aime beaucoup ton style.


----------



## tweek (4 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


>




Minimaliste jusqu'a l'os


----------



## CERDAN (4 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je m'incline également, j'aime beaucoup ton style.



Et je m'incline encore une fois :rateau:  , j'aime bien votre style .
Bien que j'aimerais te demander "numsix" une capture avec dock translucide  , je pense que ca ferait bien  .


----------



## banewone (5 Mars 2008)

tous vos desk sont super   
et COrentin ton doc et top   
sinon voici ma derniere loufoquerie


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

La loufoquerie a parfois et même souvent du bon
C'est encore le cas ici


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

Sympa le mélange noir/bleu .


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2008)

Très joli, banewone.


----------



## CERDAN (5 Mars 2008)

Très beau


----------



## banewone (5 Mars 2008)

merci merci 
sinon j'ai changé quelque icones par celle ci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le lien--> http://archivesoft.blogspot.com/2007/12/eternal-blue-icons.html


----------



## Elendael (5 Mars 2008)

banewone a dit:


> merci merci
> sinon j'ai changé quelque icones par celle ci *chouette image*
> 
> le lien--> http://archivesoft.blogspot.com/2007/12/eternal-blue-icons.html



J'aurais adoré les mêmes en rouge pour se marier avec mon fond d'écran :O


----------



## F118I4 (5 Mars 2008)

banewone a dit:


> sinon voici ma derniere loufoquerie


Super ton desk  il est magnifique  j' adore!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2008)

Elendael a dit:


> J'aurais adoré les mêmes en rouge pour se marier avec mon fond d'écran :O



Tu peux toujours les recolorier avec un éditeur d'image.


----------



## banewone (5 Mars 2008)

Elendael a dit:


> J'aurais adoré les mêmes en rouge pour se marier avec mon fond d'écran :O



ha:rateau: mais j'ai peut etre  quelque chose ici --> http://oooadaooo.deviantart.com/gallery/#_featured--3
pour ma part j'arrive pas a les download


----------



## lycyn (5 Mars 2008)

bonjour 
j'aimerai vous montrer mon dock mais je ne sais pas comment faire.
J'ai fait la capture d'écran et je l'ai converti en jpeg. Par contre apparemment je dois faire un lien et non pas le poster tel quel. Et ca je ne sais pas faire
Help...


----------



## lycyn (5 Mars 2008)

bon c pas grave je me lance quand meme. Ce n'est pas completement fini parce que je cherche encore des icones qui colleraient avec le theme.
Je suis vraiment novice chez mac et ma première customization. Dites moi ce que vous en pensez. Au passage, c'est grace a ce super forum que j'ai reussi tout ca. Grace a vous j'ai switcher tout en douceur...Image 1


----------



## lycyn (5 Mars 2008)

oups copier coller ne marche pas. hihi g encore pas mal a apprendre


----------



## shenrone (5 Mars 2008)

Ma premières contribution à ce topic, je suis émus :rose:


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Mars 2008)

Très jolie banewone


----------



## Elendael (5 Mars 2008)

banewone a dit:


> ha:rateau: mais j'ai peut etre  quelque chose ici --> http://oooadaooo.deviantart.com/gallery/#_featured--3
> pour ma part j'arrive pas a les download



Même souci, c'est dommage :/


----------



## Macounette (5 Mars 2008)

Bravo à tous pour vos superbes desks !  

Voici le mien du moment...  c'est pas du bleu pour changer  





les icônes viennent de çà et là.... celles des tiroirs ainsi que les disques sur le bureau, sont de Susumu.
Le wall est une photo à moi.

Voili voilou


----------



## banewone (5 Mars 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Bravo à tous pour vos superbes desks !
> 
> Voici le mien du moment...  c'est pas du bleu pour changer
> 
> ...



  c'est tres bien le bleu


----------



## CERDAN (5 Mars 2008)

Superbe cohérence, c'est très voulu 

Le mien du moment en attendant un nouveau..... j'espère bientôt. 





Et avec un changement de dock :


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2008)

Le wallpaper a déjà été posté ici il me semble (toutes mes excuses à l'auteur, s'il est parmi nous, de ne pas pouvoir le citer), et les icones viennent d'un peu partout.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Mars 2008)

Bravo a Macounette, Lycyn, Cerdan et Wath68 pour vos superbes desks


----------



## CERDAN (6 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Le wallpaper a déjà été posté ici il me semble (toutes mes excuses à l'auteur, s'il est parmi nous, de ne pas pouvoir le citer), et les icones viennent d'un peu partout.



Très bonne idée de mettre les icones sur ce support   elles sont vraiment intégrées maintenant.
et +1 pour l'icone de firefox !


----------



## Kukana (6 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Le wallpaper a déjà été posté ici il me semble (toutes mes excuses à l'auteur, s'il est parmi nous, de ne pas pouvoir le citer), et les icones viennent d'un peu partout.



Je pourrai avoir les indicateur du dock moi j'ai pas réussi à les télécharger ? 



CERDAN a dit:


> Superbe cohérence, c'est très voulu
> 
> Le mien du moment en attendant un nouveau..... j'espère bientôt.



Ya moyen d'avoir le dock ?  


En tout cas bravo pour tout le monde ;-)


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Je pourrai avoir les indicateur du dock moi j'ai pas réussi à les télécharger ?



Les indicateurs sont ici => http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4592867&postcount=172,

ou *ICI* pour ceux qui ont du mal à les télécharger.
A placer dans systeme/bibliotheque/core services > dock.app (clic droit, afficher le contenu du paquet)/contents/ressources.


----------



## knight2000 (7 Mars 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Voici le mien du moment...  c'est pas du bleu pour changer
> 
> Voili voilou



Superbe :love:


----------



## CERDAN (7 Mars 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Ya moyen d'avoir le dock ?



Deja posté, mais le revoila :


----------



## Kukana (7 Mars 2008)

merci


----------



## Kerala (7 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, voici mon écran qui est simple mais bon... http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1mb7.png


----------



## Kukana (7 Mars 2008)

+1 sobre et sympa


----------



## Macounette (7 Mars 2008)

banewone a dit:


> c'est tres bien le bleu


A qui le dis-tu


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2008)

Très joli Macounette .


----------



## CERDAN (9 Mars 2008)

En effet ! .


----------



## leon1983 (9 Mars 2008)

Macounette, quelle méthode as tu employé pour changer l'icône du volume xp, j'ai essayé de placer une icône ".VolumeIcon" à la racine de XP mais je n'y suis jamais arrivé avec mes gros doigts boudinés...


----------



## Macounette (9 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très joli Macounette .





CERDAN a dit:


> En effet ! .


Merci vous deux !   



leon1983 a dit:


> Macounette, quelle méthode as tu employé pour changer l'icône du volume xp, j'ai essayé de placer une icône ".VolumeIcon" à la racine de XP mais je n'y suis jamais arrivé avec mes gros doigts boudinés...


J'utilise CandyBar 3, tout simplement.
Mais rien ne t'empêche de le faire manuellement... mais à partir de Mac OS X, pas de XP !  (d'ailleurs je doute que mon icône customisée soit vue sous XP, et je m'en fiche en fait...).
Pour changer une icône manuellement, tu fais cmd + i (pomme + i) sur le fichier qui affiche l'icône que tu souhaites, et aussi sur l'icone du disque XP, tu copies (pomme + c) l'icone du fichier dans la fenêtre d'information, et tu la colles dans la fenêtre d'information du disque XP.


----------



## Kukana (9 Mars 2008)

*Dirty*


----------



## iShin (9 Mars 2008)

Kukana a dit:


>



Héhé je reçois le miens bientôt .

Superbe !


----------



## CERDAN (9 Mars 2008)

Superbe ! Ca faisait longtemps que je ne le voyait plus ce Wall !


----------



## Kukana (9 Mars 2008)

je suis tombé amoureux 

Vu sur wallpamac


----------



## palmagora (10 Mars 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Superbe cohérence, c'est très voulu
> 
> Le mien du moment en attendant un nouveau..... j'espère bientôt.



Pourriez vous me dire où récupérer l'icone iMac windows ?? J'ai cherché dans ce thead mais impossible de mettre la main dessus...


----------



## palmagora (10 Mars 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Très bonne idée de mettre les icones sur ce support   elles sont vraiment intégrées maintenant.
> et +1 pour l'icone de firefox !



Où puis je récupérer cette superbe icone de FireFow ??? Merci - Serge


----------



## CERDAN (10 Mars 2008)

palmagora a dit:


> Pourriez vous me dire où récupérer l'icone iMac windows ?? J'ai cherché dans ce thead mais impossible de mettre la main dessus...



Ca fait pas mal de temps dèjà, mais j'ai trouvé ça sur Deviantart   ...........


----------



## CERDAN (10 Mars 2008)

Je trouve plus celle de la pomme sur mon ordi mais celle de windows oui.

D'autant plus que je l'ai sur Candy Bar et mais je ne sais plus comment l'exporter...:rateau:   

Pouvez vous m'aider ?


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2008)

Je ne sais pas quel format il faut, .ICNS ? En tout cas depuis CandyBar, on peut exporter dans tout un tas de formats, ICO, ICNS.... palmagora  dis-moi quel format il te faut.


----------



## shenrone (10 Mars 2008)

Est ce que si j'achète une licence de candybar, je pourrais l'utiliser sur un Macbook et un Imac?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2008)

Oui ...


----------



## palmagora (10 Mars 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quel format il faut, .ICNS ? En tout cas depuis CandyBar, on peut exporter dans tout un tas de formats, ICO, ICNS.... palmagora  dis-moi quel format il te faut.



Merci marianne mais en fait, j'aimerais l'assigner à ma partition Bootcamp... Généralement, je fais un copier /coller après avoir fait Pomme-I sur l'icone que je veux mais là ça marche pas !! (Nul nul nul, je suis...)


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Mars 2008)

palmagora a dit:


> Merci marianne mais en fait, j'aimerais l'assigner à ma partition Bootcamp... Généralement, je fais un copier /coller après avoir fait Pomme-I sur l'icone que je veux mais là ça marche pas !! (Nul nul nul, je suis...)



Avec Candybar, assigne le logo windows aux disques internes, et après, tu fais copier coller l'icone juste sur ta partition leopard.

tu auras donc les deux.


----------



## Macounette (10 Mars 2008)

palmagora a dit:


> Merci marianne mais en fait, j'aimerais l'assigner à ma partition Bootcamp... Généralement, je fais un copier /coller après avoir fait Pomme-I sur l'icone que je veux mais là ça marche pas !! (Nul nul nul, je suis...)


Ah tiens  bin avec CandyBar 3 ça marche :rose:  
essaie d'appliquer l'icone sur un fichier "normal" (dossier ou fichier quelconque): ça fonctionne ?

_edit : ben voilà, j'avais pas vu la réponse de Gringoo..._


----------



## Kerala (11 Mars 2008)

Mon premier desktop n'a pas déchaîné les foules    j'espère que celui ci vous plaira plus http://img356.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1xc2.png


----------



## ub!k (11 Mars 2008)

Bureau du petit dernier, un MacBook bruyant (bruit de néon )....

*Clean*




*Dirty*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

Assez sympathique l'ambiance 
Tu va presque réussir à me faire aimer le foot....


----------



## Kerala (11 Mars 2008)

http://imagik.fr/view/26501


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Mars 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> http://imagik.fr/view/26501



pas besoin de poster deux fois le même !

très jolie le wall Ub!k



Macounette a dit:


> _edit : ben voilà, j'avais pas vu la réponse de Gringoo..._



Content que ca marche


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2008)

- Wallpaper : chaiplusdouquilvient (mais je peux le poster si ça intéresse quelqu'un)
- Dock : Super Docker


----------



## juliuslechien (11 Mars 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Bureau du petit dernier, un MacBook bruyant (bruit de néon )....
> 
> *Clean*
> 
> ...



Salut ub!k, c'est quoi ton skin pour adium ?


----------



## nogdra (11 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - Wallpaper : chaiplusdouquilvient (mais je peux le poster si ça intéresse quelqu'un)
> - Dock : Super Docker



1 lien pour le wall stp ?


----------



## ub!k (11 Mars 2008)

juliuslechien a dit:


> Salut ub!k, c'est quoi ton skin pour adium ?


C'est le thème HUD, disponible *ici*.


----------



## iShin (11 Mars 2008)

Mon 1er Desktop dans ce fil


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Mon 1er Desktop dans ce fil



Une première réussie


----------



## iShin (11 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Une première réussie



Pas facile de rivaliser avec les créations de certain... merci pour tes encouragements 
_Je n'osais pas poster et puis je me suis jeter à l'eau !_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Bienvenue iShin, joli bureau .


----------



## iShin (12 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bienvenue iShin, joli bureau .



Merci beaucoup, faut dire que j'ai été à bonne école, ça doit faire 6 mois que je suis ce fil


----------



## CERDAN (12 Mars 2008)

nogdra a dit:


> 1 lien pour le wall stp ?



Effectivement, ca demande un lien , obligé  :love:

Et bienvenue iShin, beau desk très propre .


----------



## wath68 (12 Mars 2008)

Voili voilà voilou.

Respect to MaxiMoto pour le wall'.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour à tous le monde sur ce fils, aux habitués comme aux nouveaux  
Vu la recrudescence de desk fort intéressant et mon dernier post peut récent, je me permet de lancer mon desk dans l'arène  :love:


----------



## nogdra (12 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Voili voilà voilou.
> 
> Respect to MaxiMoto pour le wall'.



Merci !


----------



## CERDAN (12 Mars 2008)

Merci !


----------



## Justyne (12 Mars 2008)

Un wallpaper dont j'ai du mal à me séparer : très sobre, très classe, très mac...

Voir la pièce jointe 16499


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

Justyne a dit:


> Un wallpaper dont j'ai du mal à me séparer : très sobre, très classe, très mac...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 16499



Et elles sont où tes icônes   
Sinon, c'est vrai que le wall rend pas mal même si j'ai pas aimé ni le livre ni le film


----------



## iShin (12 Mars 2008)

*antoine59*, ton desk est pas mal du tout j'aime bien l'esprit.
Où trouver les icônes stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> *antoine59*, ton desk est pas mal du tout j'aime bien l'esprit.
> Où trouver les icônes stp ?



Avant merci  
Sinon pour les icônes, c'est un vrai mélange   . En tout cas, ce qui est sur, est que je les ai toutes trouvées sur Deviant ou sur le forum de Macthèmes.
Dis-moi lesquelles t'intéresses le plus et je ferais une recherche


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> je me permet de lancer mon desk dans l'arène  :love:



Superbe, très bien réussi, tout est homogène, j'adore.
Un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## iShin (12 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Avant merci
> Sinon pour les icônes, c'est un vrai mélange   . En tout cas, ce qui est sur, est que je les ai toutes trouvées sur Deviant ou sur le forum de Macthèmes.
> Dis-moi lesquelles t'intéresses le plus et je ferais une recherche



Les icônes "black" du dock m'intéressent.
Je vois bien ces icônes sur mon futur MBP moi...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Les icônes "black" du dock m'intéressent.
> Je vois bien ces icônes sur mon futur MBP moi...



Poubelle
Safari
Finder

Je tiens à remercier publiquement Ve qui a réalisé toutes ces icônes (même si je pense pas qu'il vienne un jour sur ce forum  )

ps: Tu en veux d'autres d'icônes?


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Poubelle
> Safari
> Finder
> 
> ...


Oui et le wall steuplé !


----------



## iShin (12 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Poubelle
> Safari
> Finder
> 
> ...




Le dashboard stp, si ce n'est pas trop abusé :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Oui et le wall steuplé !



Wall

C'est tout  




 

ps: Désolé mais pour le dashboard, je retrouve pas l'icône
ps2: EN faite, si...


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Wall
> 
> C'est tout



Merci  Ca suffit déjà  :love:


----------



## Justyne (12 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Et elles sont où tes icônes
> Sinon, c'est vrai que le wall rend pas mal même si j'ai pas aimé ni le livre ni le film



Bah là ce soir, c'était vraiment le b***** sur mon desktop donc j'ai laissé tombé la capture d'écran.  
J'ai juste étiqueté mes icônes en jaune pour rester dans l'esprit. Et mon dock est transparent, voilà !


----------



## iShin (12 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ps2: EN faite, si...



Merci m'sieur :style:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Justyne a dit:


> Un wallpaper dont j'ai du mal à me séparer : très sobre, très classe, très mac...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 16499



Un fond blanc avec une étiquette ça a du demander des jours de travail.


----------



## iShin (13 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un fond blanc avec une étiquette ça a du demander des jours de travail.



Le concept COrentin, le concept... :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (13 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Le concept COrentin, le concept... :rateau:



Il demande beaucoup de reflexion le concept  ........


----------



## two (13 Mars 2008)

mon premier desk sur MBP 



- dirty


----------



## CERDAN (13 Mars 2008)

two a dit:


> mon premier desk sur MBP
> 
> 
> 
> - dirty



Super intelligent la facon "bien rangé" du dock


----------



## shenrone (13 Mars 2008)

Mon nouveau bureau


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2008)

Sympa comme desk, même si le manga n'est pas tasse de thé  
J'aime bien ton icônes Mario pour Mail  (un lien svp  )

ps: Chouette ton desk two (sans concession pour les stacks ...)


----------



## greggorynque (13 Mars 2008)

Bon mon premier bureau leopard va arriver bientôt    Je cêde au pouvoirs de la force subspatiale.

Au fait, toujours pas de nouvelles des futures MAJ de shapeshifter pour leo ?


----------



## iShin (13 Mars 2008)

Dernier desktop sur mon MacBook. A la prochaine pour celui de mon MBP.


----------



## greggorynque (13 Mars 2008)

ohhhh Hong Kong !


joli wall mon cher


----------



## iShin (13 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ohhhh Hong Kong !
> joli wall mon cher



Môsieur a du goût  
J'ai pas trouver d'icône sombres sympa pour mes applis safari et aMsn.
Si une âme charitable avait ça au fin fond d'un dossier...


----------



## greggorynque (13 Mars 2008)

un super safari noi a été posté quelques posts plus haut

quand a AMSN je n'ai rien, j'utilise adium 


je dois dire que je ne me rapelle pas de tels eclairages dans cette ville, il faut que j'y retourne !


----------



## TiLu (14 Mars 2008)

Et voilà mon mien :love:


----------



## greggorynque (14 Mars 2008)

J'aime bien ton icone itunes, elle est de qui ?


----------



## TiLu (14 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'aime bien ton icone itunes, elle est de qui ?



Elle se trouve dans ce pack


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Bon mon premier bureau leopard va arriver bientôt    Je cêde au pouvoirs de la force subspatiale.
> 
> Au fait, toujours pas de nouvelles des futures MAJ de shapeshifter pour leo ?



Il faut zieuter leur blog.


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mars 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Et voilà mon mien :love:



Sympa le Wall :style: :king:


----------



## Macounette (14 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> Mon 1er Desktop dans ce fil


Où ça ?  l'image a disparu  :hein:


----------



## NoobSmoke (14 Mars 2008)

Bon aller le mien cette fois-ci ^^


----------



## shenrone (14 Mars 2008)

http://images3.hiboox.com/images/1108/nzv439a3.jpg


----------



## greggorynque (14 Mars 2008)

un lien bon sang plutot que des imagesen pleine résolution


----------



## shenrone (14 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> un lien bon sang plutot que des imagesen pleine résolution


:rose:


----------



## greggorynque (14 Mars 2008)

1000 ème post et normalment dernier Desk sous Tiger

le Wall est dispo dans le topic création


----------



## iShin (14 Mars 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Où ça ?  l'image a disparu  :hein:



Désolé fausse manip.
J'avais updaté l'image à partir de MacG et j'ai supprimé les images en pensant qu'elles resteraient dans le topic. :rose:


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> 1000 ème post et normalment dernier Desk sous Tiger
> 
> le Wall est dispo dans le topic création



Très joli .


----------



## GrInGoo (14 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> 1000 ème post et normalment dernier Desk sous Tiger
> 
> le Wall est dispo dans le topic création



Homogène et équilibré, j'adore .


----------



## Kukana (14 Mars 2008)

marche pas pour moi....
Help ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

De même ici.


----------



## giga64 (14 Mars 2008)

Un lien vers les fonds de *greggorynque*...

Merci de reposter ton desk greg' qu'on se rende compte in-situ


----------



## stevematik (14 Mars 2008)

voilà le mien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

stevematik a dit:


> voilà le mien



J'aime beaucoup le wall (et le siège  )  
Un petit lien pour l'icône de l'armoire avec "Files" écris dessus, please ?


----------



## giga64 (14 Mars 2008)

stevematik a dit:


> voilà le mien



Ouaip, très sympa...  

J'me lasse pas de l'icône de remplacement de *Tweek* pour Handbrake.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Mars 2008)

Fond de Iunewind.


----------



## maverick1984 (14 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Mon nouveau bureau



sympa tes indiquateurs d'activité!  Tu les a trouver où? et comment fais-t'on pour les installer?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

Le lien (attention téléchargement direct)

A placer dans systeme/bibliotheque/core services > dock.app (clic droit, afficher le contenu du paquet)/contents/ressources.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2008)

Le lien

A placer dans systeme/bibliotheque/core services > dock.app /contents/ressources.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> 1000 ème post et normalment dernier Desk sous Tiger
> 
> le Wall est dispo dans le topic création



Pour ceux qui me l'ont redemandé, revoici mon desk de fete de 1000ème post.

Les photos sont de moi, donc totalement lires de droits d'utilisation personelles, comme il se doit. Si j'ai le courage de la améliorer, je les reposterais, mais j'ai la flemme d'allumer photoshop ces temps ci ...


----------



## eleonooore (15 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pour ceux qui me l'ont redemandé, revoici mon desk de fete de 1000ème post.
> 
> Les photos sont de moi, donc totalement lires de droits d'utilisation personelles, comme il se doit. Si j'ai le courage de la améliorer, je les reposterais, mais j'ai la flemme d'allumer photoshop ces temps ci ...



Pour moi ça ne marche toujours pas, ce lien


----------



## greggorynque (15 Mars 2008)

Le revoila ! désolé, le lien marchais pourtant au début ...


----------



## eleonooore (15 Mars 2008)

Ah, voilà ça marche. Merci 
C'est vraiment une très jolie photo.


----------



## maverick1984 (15 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Le lien (attention téléchargement direct)
> 
> A placer dans systeme/bibliotheque/core services > dock.app (clic droit, afficher le contenu du paquet)/contents/ressources.



Merci beaucoup

edit: en fait je colle les différent fichier la ou tu me l'indique mais rien ne se passe? comment puis-je faire?


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2008)

Regardes *ici*, tout y est expliqué.

;-)


----------



## littledon (15 Mars 2008)

ma 1ére participation


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

littledon a dit:


> ma 1ére participation



Pas mal du tout  
J'aime bien ta poubelle  

Sinon, désolé pour le doublon un peu plus haut dans le fil, si un homme en vert passe par là, je lui serais fort reconnaissant


----------



## PawBroon (15 Mars 2008)

stevematik a dit:


> voilà le mien.


Rhaa j'adore!


----------



## iShin (15 Mars 2008)

littledon a dit:


> ma 1ére participation



Superbe !
Un p'tit lien pour les icônes stp ?


----------



## CERDAN (15 Mars 2008)

Pour plus de réalisme  à propos de l'iMac, tu devrait supprimer son nom .


----------



## eleonooore (15 Mars 2008)

littledon a dit:


> ma 1ére participation




J'aime beaucoup ce genre de wall... tu donnerais le lien ?


----------



## Flo06 (15 Mars 2008)

Mon premier desk, pour mon premier post  
Par contre c'est un wall déjà vu ici mais je l'adore...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Bienvenue sur le forum Flo06  

Pour ton desk, même si ce n'est pas trop mon style, j'adore la concordance des couleurs entre le wall et les icônes multi-colores.
Vraiment beau boulot


----------



## shenrone (15 Mars 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> 
> edit: en fait je colle les différent fichier la ou tu me l'indique mais rien ne se passe? comment puis-je faire?


J'utilise Candy bar


----------



## Flo06 (15 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bienvenue sur le forum Flo06
> 
> Pour ton desk, même si ce n'est pas trop mon style, j'adore la concordance des couleurs entre le wall et les icônes multi-colore.
> Vraiment beau boulot



Merci beaucoup


----------



## maverick1984 (15 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> J'utilise Candy bar



Merci   Faut bien apprendre :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (15 Mars 2008)

Flo06 a dit:


> Mon premier desk, pour mon premier post
> Par contre c'est un wall déjà vu ici mais je l'adore...



Super sympa le dock .


----------



## greggorynque (15 Mars 2008)

Mon premier Desk leopard arrivera ce soir ! ! !  (quand j'aurais réussi a réimporter mail et iphoto en fait)


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2008)

La Star des stars.
L'icône des icônes.
Le sex-symbol ultime.
...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Joli Wath !


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2008)

Merci Corentin.

J'ai rajouté un cadre blanc à l'image, pour faire euh ... plus mieux lol


----------



## greggorynque (15 Mars 2008)

ARGGGGG je suis sur le derrière et scandalisé du prix de candybar, non seulement, la MAJ pour la V3 est payante mais elle est même plus chère que l'achat de la V2. Je suis étudiant et je m'étais forcé a payer candybar pour les encourager dans leur travail, mais alors la je me sens plus que saigné. Ils ne sont pas près de voir mes sous....

Quelle déception.............. Ca valais le coup de passer a 10.5 :'(


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

Désolé pour toi, je comprends le problème  
Mais bon, il est toujours possible de faire un jolie desk sans CandyBar (À la main pour les icônes d'application complété par Litelcon et pour le dock soit également à la mano soit en passant par des softs comme docker, superdocker, etc...)

Donc c'est pas pour ce soir ton 1er desk léopardisé?


----------



## greggorynque (15 Mars 2008)

Je sais pas, je suis vraiment vraiment énervé qu'on nous prenne ainsi pour des vaches a lait. 24$ pour un pauvre logiciel d'icônes auquel ils ont intégré pixadex ( que je DETESTE en plus...)

et encore 30 pauvres dollars pour la version non MAJ... c'est 1/4 du prix de leopard ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !

non je fais grève de desk et je vais me concentrer sur leurs concurrents, et fini les conseils aux amis leur disant que candybar etais vraiment sympa et que cela valais le coup de l'acheter...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Mars 2008)

Je partage ton avis pour le prix, en même temps ils doivent bien gagner leurs vies  
Rien ne t'empêche d'utiliser l'ancienne version de Pixadex, et de customiser uniquement le dock


----------



## Macounette (16 Mars 2008)

Tout travail mérite salaire. 
Et puis la qualité de leur travail vaut largement ces quelques $$ je pense  si tu as les sous pour te payer un Mac, et vu le cours actuel du dollar US, je pense que ce n'est pas trop cher payé pour un superbe utilitaire qui te procure moults moments de plaisir.
Mais bon, ce n'est que mon humble avis.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2008)

arf, je crois que je vais craque de toute facon 

Bon ben j'ai craqué...... :'(

Mon desk 100% lanham arrivera ce soir je pense.

PS: qqun sais s'il a projeté un sticker pack 2 ???


----------



## s2one (16 Mars 2008)

oula il y a bien longtemps que j'étais pas venu poster ici alors voila le desk qui d'ailleurs est passé a léopard hier seulement    et au passage comment on fait pour avoir des icones comme toi wath68 avec le cercle bleu dessous ?parce que j'aime bien ce style


----------



## CERDAN (16 Mars 2008)

s2one a dit:


> oula il y a bien longtemps que j'étais pas venu poster ici alors voila le desk qui d'ailleurs est passé a léopard hier seulement    et au passage comment on fait pour avoir des icones comme toi wath68 avec le cercle bleu dessous ?parce que j'aime bien ce style



Icone du disque dur en rapport avec le WALL, c'est très bien .  

Pour le cercle bleu, posté plus haut mais voila le lien : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4610364#post4610364


----------



## Lamar (16 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous,

après avoir lu les 44 pages de ce fil (désolé je n'ai pas lu en intégralité la version 1.0), suivi tous les liens donnés (icones, dock, wall, astuces, etc...), acheté Candybar, téléchargé, trié, essayé, cherché des images parmi mes photos, joué avec les modifs possibles dans iPhoto (je n'ai pas Photoshop et je ne sais pas me servir de ce genre de logiciels ), je suis arrivé à ça :
 version utilisée (dirty) :



 version nette (propre) :




Voilà, soyez indulgent, je débute dans le domaine et je n'ai aucun talent de création  
Dernier point : je me suis aperçu en customizant mon bureau, que je le rendais aussi plus fonctionnel (en rangeant correctement, en rendant certains dossiers et documents plus accessibles, etc...). Donc ne serait-ce que pour ça je ne regrette pas le temps que j'y ai passé.
Merci à tous pour les messages que vous avez posté et les indications données, elles m'ont vraiment incitées à me lancer.


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2008)

Ils vient d'ou deja le skin VLC

sinon c'est très bien, ne soit pas penaud, il n'y a pas de notes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2008)

Tu as eu du courage pour te "taper" tout le fil    
Sinon ne soit pas timide, faut se lâcher d'autant plus que ton desk est plutôt sympa  
2 petites questions:
- D'où vient le wall (cette sculpture me rappelle quelque chose, mais plus moyen de m'en souvenir :rose: )
- Un petit lien pour l'icône des préférences systèmes ?


----------



## banewone (16 Mars 2008)

s2one a dit:


> oula il y a bien longtemps que j'étais pas venu poster ici alors voila le desk qui d'ailleurs est passé a léopard hier seulement    et au passage comment on fait pour avoir des icones comme toi wath68 avec le cercle bleu dessous ?parce que j'aime bien ce style


ha!! l'époque street figther  :rateau: 
et il a fallu attendre leopard pour que tu revienne  
bon sa va il est classe les couleur son bien choisi du bon boulot


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mars 2008)

Oui enfin SF IV (dont l'image est tirée) va bienôt sortir donc il est bien contemporain de leopard


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2008)

Lamar a dit:


> Voilà, soyez indulgent.



Avoir Earvin en avatar ça pardonne tout.



greggorynque a dit:


> Ils vient d'ou deja le skin VLC



Ici.


----------



## Syusuke (16 Mars 2008)

s2one a dit:


> oula il y a bien longtemps que j'étais pas venu poster ici alors voila le desk qui d'ailleurs est passé a léopard hier seulement    et au passage comment on fait pour avoir des icones comme toi wath68 avec le cercle bleu dessous ?parce que j'aime bien ce style



_J'aime bien le wall.
Pourrais-je avoir un lien du wall ? Merci 
( Souvenir Souvenir SF  )_


----------



## s2one (16 Mars 2008)

et oui ca aura été long a venir sur léopard mais bien évidemment ca vaut la peine
le wall vient de la: http://Matelandia.deviantart.com/art/Street-Fighter-4-77143290

et oui souvenir souvenir!!!!!! et quel bons souvenirs!!!!!


----------



## Syusuke (16 Mars 2008)

s2one a dit:


> et oui ca aura été long a venir sur léopard mais bien évidemment ca vaut la peine
> le wall vient de la: http://Matelandia.deviantart.com/art/Street-Fighter-4-77143290
> 
> et oui souvenir souvenir!!!!!! et quel bons souvenirs!!!!!



_Merci  _


----------



## Lamar (16 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tu as eu du courage pour te "taper" tout le fil
> Sinon ne soit pas timide, faut se lâcher d'autant plus que ton desk est plutôt sympa
> 2 petites questions:
> - D'où vient le wall (cette sculpture me rappelle quelque chose, mais plus moyen de m'en souvenir :rose: )
> - Un petit lien pour l'icône des préférences systèmes ?



Merci pour les encouragements, c'est sympa.

Le wall est une photo perso prise dans la cour de l'abbaye de Solesmes lors d'un périple en moto.
L'icône des préférences systèmes est issue d'un pack "asiatique", mais je ne sais plus exactement lequel. Je vais rechercher ça.

PS : c'est un pack qui s'appelle "Samurai". Je vais chercher un lien.


----------



## two (16 Mars 2008)

petite évolution de mon mien 

clic


----------



## nogdra (17 Mars 2008)

Voilà mon bureau.


----------



## giga64 (17 Mars 2008)

nogdra a dit:


> Voilà mon bureau.



Très réussi !


----------



## tweek (17 Mars 2008)

'pas fan des walls broum-broum mais celui-la il est classe :style:  


:love: mustang


----------



## CERDAN (17 Mars 2008)

Ouai !! Ca faisait longtemps une belle voiture .


----------



## maverick1984 (17 Mars 2008)

nogdra a dit:


> Voilà mon bureau.



tu as trouver ou les séparateur??
Sinon très joli


----------



## littledon (17 Mars 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup ce genre de wall... tu donnerais le lien ?



je suis au bureau ce soir j'éditerais ce post pour donner les liens des éléments


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> tu as trouver ou les séparateur??



Ici


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Lundi 17 Mars 2008.


----------



## giga64 (17 Mars 2008)

Yes, ça l'fait grave


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Lundi 17 Mars 2008.



C0rentin, tu connais un équivalent de slimbatterymonitor compatible léo STP ???


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Lundi 17 Mars 2008.



Sobre et efficace  

(à part qu'on voit pas tes icônes du dock   , désolé je suis d'un naturel curieux et chi***T par la même occasion)


----------



## tweek (17 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Lundi 17 Mars 2008.



<3 Minimaliste.


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Lundi 17 Mars 2008.



Superbe, on a le droit au wallpaper ?


----------



## giga64 (17 Mars 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Superbe, on a le droit au wallpaper ?



Par là


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Par là



Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> C0rentin, tu connais un équivalent de slimbatterymonitor compatible léo STP ???



Je ne connaissais pas mais j'ai essayé et il fonctionne parfaitement.



antoine59 a dit:


> Sobre et efficace
> 
> (à part qu'on voit pas tes icônes du dock   , désolé je suis d'un naturel curieux et chi***T par la même occasion)



Je l'avais posté avant mais le voici


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2008)

Ok je vais le re-tester car au début il me laissait l'icône de batterie leopard mais remarque il suffit de la désactiver


----------



## littledon (17 Mars 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup ce genre de wall... tu donnerais le lien ?



ICI


----------



## greggorynque (17 Mars 2008)

Voici mon PREMIER WALL LEOPARD ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Voici mon PREMIER WALL LEOPARD ! ! !



Ce ne fut pas sans mal mais le résultat est convaincant   
J'adore le wall qui correspond bien aux icône du dock ( mais personnellement, j'aurai mis le dock sur la gauche pour équilibrer les masses :rose: )


----------



## ub!k (17 Mars 2008)

Salut,

comment faites vous pour ajouter un séparateur dans votre Dock ???  
Moi à part un espace vide, je peux pas mettre d'image...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> comment faites vous pour ajouter un séparateur dans votre Dock ???
> Moi à part un espace vide, je peux pas mettre d'image...



Tu parles de quels séparateurs?
Ceux entre les applications et la partie droite du dock avec la poubelle?
Si c'est le cas, la séparation est avec léopard par défaut ( de nombreux dock ou applications sont trouvables pour modifier l'aspect de cette séparation)

Sinon, si tu parles des séparations dans les icônes des applications, il suffit de les télécharger et de les mettre dans le dock. (Ici"]exemple[/URL])


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Par là



Je l'ai converti en résolution Mac: 1440x900


----------



## eleonooore (17 Mars 2008)

Merci Littledon !


----------



## Albadros (17 Mars 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Bureau du petit dernier, un MacBook bruyant (bruit de néon )....
> 
> *Clean*
> 
> ...



Tu saurais me donner un lien vers des photos de ce type ? pcq j'en ai qqes unes mais pas toute la série 

J'vais mettre mon desk bientot vous comprendrez


----------



## giga64 (17 Mars 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Je l'ai converti en résolution Mac: 1440x900


 
Merci, très sympa 

Une corvée en moins...


----------



## Albadros (17 Mars 2008)

Voila voila mon nouveau desk 

Lien : ichiiii

Wall mixé par moi-même entre un récupéré sur deviantArt et une texture


----------



## iShin (17 Mars 2008)

Les icônes sont excellentes !


----------



## ub!k (18 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sinon, si tu parles des séparations dans les icônes des applications, il suffit de les télécharger et de les mettre dans le dock. (Ici"]exemple[/URL])



Merci, c'est bien ça que je chercher !

_@Albadros_ : Les 20 photos son disponible ici.
EnjoY ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Merci, c'est bien ça que je chercher !



Content d'avoir pu t'aider  



ub!k a dit:


> _@Albadros_ : Les 20 photos son disponible ici.
> EnjoY ! :love:



J'ai rien compris au site rose:  ) mais y a pas à dire, ils savent faire des photos (et choisir leurs modèles    ....)


----------



## banewone (18 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ce ne fut pas sans mal mais le résultat est convaincant
> J'adore le wall qui correspond bien aux icône du dock ( mais personnellement, j'aurai mis le dock sur la gauche pour équilibrer les masses :rose: )



pas mal du tout wall+icone+dock vont tres  bien ensemble  
mais comme antoine59 j'aurais mis le dock a gauche


----------



## banewone (18 Mars 2008)

Albadros a dit:


> Voila voila mon nouveau desk
> 
> Lien : ichiiii
> 
> Wall mixé par moi-même entre un récupéré sur deviantArt et une texture



  super le wall est sobre,claire j'aime bien 
j'aime moin les icones


----------



## Makhno (18 Mars 2008)

Salut à tous !

Bon ben voilà, je vous lis depuis maintenant un bout de temps. Franchement, z'êtes des malades mentaux à rechercher l'adéquation la plus parfaite telle ou telle icône du dock et la  couleur dominante du wall... 
Mais le plus drôle c'est que vous m'avez fait succomber... Résultat, j'ai passé la matinée, en cours, a écumer interfacelift et a récupérer des tonnes et des tonnes d'icones... 

Le truc c'est que j'ai un souci. Enfin, c'est un bien grand mot. Voilà, mon wall change à chaque ouverture de session et j'ai de tout comme walls. Aussi bien des beau paysages et des villes (merci interfacelift) que des images de l'espace ou de la lune... Comment avoir un dock à la fois en harmonie avec des petites fleurs et la galaxie ? 

Z'allez rire, là je me suis mis les icones de star wars (ce que j'avais sous la main, sans le net...), j'avais un wall spatial hier soir quand j'ai fait ça. Mais ce matin, c'était tout de suite moins bien avec la photo des poissons clowns by apple... 

Je posterai mon bureau un de ces quatre, bonne continuation d'ici là ! 

[Et franchement encore bravo pour la créativité...]


----------



## iShin (18 Mars 2008)

Il est où ton wall ?


----------



## Makhno (18 Mars 2008)

C'est pas un c'est une trentaine... D'où mon embarras pour le choix des icones... Y'a pas d'unité dans tout ça... 

Allez, j'en mets un. J'ai pas encore vraiment fait de travail sur les icônes et je viens de choisir un wall qui colle avec star wars :rateau::rateau: mais tout à l'heure c'était un zèbre, tout de suite moins fun l'association jedi/savane... 
En fait, je vois pas l'intérêt de vous proposer un truc pareil mais bon... On verra bien !!

Zou, en cours... je vous retrouve dans un quart d'heure, le temps de fumer une putain de clope...


----------



## CERDAN (18 Mars 2008)

Belle photo en effet .


----------



## greggorynque (18 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> C'est pas un c'est une trentaine... D'où mon embarras pour le choix des icones... Y'a pas d'unité dans tout ça...
> 
> Allez, j'en mets un. J'ai pas encore vraiment fait de travail sur les icônes et je viens de choisir un wall qui colle avec star wars :rateau::rateau: mais tout à l'heure c'était un zèbre, tout de suite moins fun l'association jedi/savane...
> En fait, je vois pas l'intérêt de vous proposer un truc pareil mais bon... On verra bien !!
> ...



Purquoi je parie que c'est un burean d'architecte ??


----------



## wath68 (18 Mars 2008)

:rateau: Winona, i kiffe you !


----------



## giga64 (18 Mars 2008)

Bon, c'est port' nawak... j'ai pas rangé, j'ai pas réfléchi à l'harmonie de l'ensemble - d'ailleurs j'ai déjà changé de wall :rateau: - mais je poste quand même :rose:





J'en appelle à votre indulgence  

'soir...


----------



## greggorynque (18 Mars 2008)

Mon premier desk étais très proche de tous mes derniers, mais ca y est j'ai enfin tout changé, et c'est ... minimal. Comme tout le monde (j'en vois un nombre moyen incroyable ds tous les desk leopard) je suis fan des stacks ! !

Encore du pur lanham par contre, c'est vraimentle meilleur créateur d'icones pour moi 

propre




un peu moins propre




encore moins propre


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Trois jolis desk pour finir la soirée 
Giga64: Sacré dock  (un lien pour l'icône à gauche de Itunes, please?)
Wat38: J'aime bien l'harmonie des icônes s'harmonisant bien avec les indicateurs qui eux-même donne un jolie effet de contrat avec le fond noir  
greggorynque: Toujours aussi fan lanham?  (j'adore l'icône du finder :love: )


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> greggorynque: Toujours aussi fan lanham?  (j'adore l'icône du finder :love: )



Je vais peu être monter un fan club 

tu n'a qu'a venir, cela fera 2 Antoine  (marre qu'on m'appelle greg tout le temps)


----------



## giga64 (19 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Giga64: Sacré dock  (un lien pour l'icône à gauche de Itunes, please?)



Icône de remplacement pour Aperçu : ici. (not leopard ready)

+1 pour David Lanham : j'adore Agua, Sticker... Somatic est super complet mais pas très lisible, AMHA.

Paul Davey aka mattahan vaut le détour.

@+


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je vais peu être monter un fan club
> 
> tu n'a qu'a venir, cela fera 2 Antoine  (marre qu'on m'appelle greg tout le temps)



Why not *Antoine* ? :love: 
Personnellement, j'adore son pack tout de blanc vêtu "Puft"



giga64 a dit:


> Icône de remplacement pour Aperçu : ici. (not leopard ready)



Merci pour l'icône, j'attends la version leopard, même si comme ça, c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mon premier desk étais très proche de tous mes derniers, mais ca y est j'ai enfin tout changé, et c'est ... minimal. Comme tout le monde (j'en vois un nombre moyen incroyable ds tous les desk leopard) je suis fan des stacks ! !
> 
> Encore du pur lanham par contre, c'est vraimentle meilleur créateur d'icones pour moi



Je vois que tu es fan des HUD, alors un HUD pour ton Dock et HUD pour Adium .


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je vois que tu es fan des HUD, alors un HUD pour ton Dock et HUD pour Adium .



Merciiiii:rateau:


----------



## maverick1984 (19 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Bon, c'est port' nawak... j'ai pas rangé, j'ai pas réfléchi à l'harmonie de l'ensemble - d'ailleurs j'ai déjà changé de wall :rateau: - mais je poste quand même :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


un peti lien pour le wall il est terrible


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2008)

Je suis fan de ce wall également.


----------



## thedude (19 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> C'est pas un c'est une trentaine... D'où mon embarras pour le choix des icones... Y'a pas d'unité dans tout ça...
> 
> Allez, j'en mets un. J'ai pas encore vraiment fait de travail sur les icônes et je viens de choisir un wall qui colle avec star wars :rateau::rateau: mais tout à l'heure c'était un zèbre, tout de suite moins fun l'association jedi/savane...
> En fait, je vois pas l'intérêt de vous proposer un truc pareil mais bon... On verra bien !!
> ...



Regarde dans les prefs syst fond d'écran, la case changer de fond doit être cochée

Décoche là entre 2 clopes!


----------



## CERDAN (19 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Mon premier desk étais très proche de tous mes derniers, mais ca y est j'ai enfin tout changé, et c'est ... minimal. Comme tout le monde (j'en vois un nombre moyen incroyable ds tous les desk leopard) je suis fan des stacks ! !
> 
> Encore du pur lanham par contre, c'est vraimentle meilleur créateur d'icones pour moi
> 
> ...



Je kiffe trop ton desk Greg


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je kiffe trop ton desk Greg



dire qu'à une époque j'avais juré de ne jamais me mettre au paterns


----------



## giga64 (19 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> tu n'a qu'a venir, cela fera 2 Antoine  (marre qu'on m'appelle greg tout le temps)





CERDAN a dit:


> Je kiffe trop ton desk Greg



    



greggorynque a dit:


> Je suis fan de ce wall également.



Pour *ANTOINE* et *Mav'*, le wall est sur Mac4ever : par là 





Ce genre de papier peint, tu les trouves sur un site en particulier ou 'faut regarder un peu partout sur le Woueb ?

@+


----------



## CERDAN (19 Mars 2008)

Ben tu le fais toi même


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Ce genre de papier peint, tu les trouves sur un site en particulier ou 'faut regarder un peu partout sur le Woueb ?
> 
> @+



Dsl mais je ne sais plus ou je l'ai trouvé. Si je retrouve ca je te donnerais le lien


----------



## CERDAN (19 Mars 2008)

NEW DESK​
Il faudra que je fasse le dock.


----------



## two (19 Mars 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> NEW DESK​
> 
> Il faudra que je fasse le dock.


Tu m'en prête un steuplait :rateau:


----------



## maverick1984 (19 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Pour *ANTOINE* et *Mav'*, le wall est sur Mac4ever : par là
> 
> 
> 
> ...


merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

J'aime beaucoup Cerdan .


----------



## Makhno (19 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Purquoi je parie que c'est un burean d'architecte ??



Raté, juste un étudiant (je me suis enfin présenté ici et j'ai oublié de précisé, étudiant en droit et science politique) qui aime bien les belles tofs... 



thedude a dit:


> Regarde dans les prefs syst fond d'écran, la case changer de fond doit être cochée
> 
> Décoche là entre 2 clopes!



Bah oui, bien sûr qu'elle est cochée, c'est même moi qui l'ai fait... Je veux que mon fond d'écran change tout les jours ou à chaque session. Mais ça rend difficile de trouver un set d'icônes à la fois en harmonie avec la nature, l'espace, une ville... 


Alors j'ai téléchargé environ un millier d'icônes hier pis j'en ai pris quelques unes. 

Et voilà ce que ça donne avec le wall du moment. 

Pour faire du rangement, je me suis créé des dossiers contenant des alias vers mes applications, c'est trié en bureautique/écriture (on écrit beaucoup en droit...)/ loisirs/système/application (le dossier complet). J'aime bien cette façon de faire, ça range... 

D'ailleurs, j'ai une question mais j'ai peur que ce soit impossible... 
Quand une pile est en mode liste et qu'on la clique, l'icône reste et est grisée. Quand la pile est en mode stack( grille ou éventail), l'icone disparait au profit d'une grosse flèche pas belle. on pourrait changer cela?


----------



## iShin (19 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Et voilà ce que ça donne avec le wall du moment.



J'aime bien l'icône kill bill, elle est une bonne alternative à celle de Neo office qui avouons le n'est pas super...


----------



## Makhno (19 Mars 2008)

Oui, elle est chouette. Mais je ne l'ai pas attribuée à Neooffice, c'est à mon dossier écriture au complet qu'elle est associée (neo, dico, etc...).


----------



## Katagena (19 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Et voilà ce que ça donne avec le wall du moment.



Salut, peux tu dire ou tu as eu ce wall s'il te plait? Il me plait bien

Merci


----------



## Makhno (19 Mars 2008)

Katagena a dit:


> Salut, peux tu dire ou tu as eu ce wall s'il te plait? Il me plait bien
> 
> Merci




Ici


----------



## Maxime63 (19 Mars 2008)

Salut, je poste mon premier Desktop...peu original, je souhaiterai donc que vous me proposiez des packs d'icones pour changer le dock, je sais pas trop dans quelle ambiance....

Voili voilou !






C'est banal, et je cherche a faire un truc plus sympa !
Et aussi changer ces maudites icones des Stocks de téléchargement, de mes documents et des Apps !
Merci

Ciao


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2008)

Pour les Stacks, il y'en a des pas mal ici, sinon pour les autres icones il faudrait que tu nous informes un peu sur tes goûts.


----------



## Maxime63 (19 Mars 2008)

Bah des icones qui s'accordent a mon fond d'écran  et qui sont sympa ^


----------



## giga64 (19 Mars 2008)

Maxime63 a dit:


> Bah des icones qui s'accordent a mon fond d'écran  et qui sont sympa ^



Ben avec ce genre de précisions tu vas crouler sous les suggestions :rateau: 

Va faire un tour sur ces sites pour commencer :

Iconfactory

GuiPulp

deviantart

@+


----------



## wath68 (20 Mars 2008)

- Wall' : Wind Wall by zorrofox4
- Icones : mix
- Dock : New Dock by Max Rudberg (j'aime bien les indicateurs 3D)


----------



## CERDAN (20 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup Cerdan .




Merci  , j'ai appliqué un filtre toshop ( je retrouverais lequel ) pour le Wall que j'ai tout de suite adoré, et comme la photo était flou, le filtre l'a arrangée.


----------



## Albadros (20 Mars 2008)

Avec seulement ^^ 2 pages de retard 



ub!k a dit:


> Merci, c'est bien ça que je chercher !
> 
> _@Albadros_ : Les 20 photos son disponible ici.
> EnjoY ! :love:



Merci beaucoup  c'est exactement ce qu'il me fallait   et en tout cas... ils ont de beau modeles 



banewone a dit:


> super le wall est sobre,claire j'aime bien
> j'aime moin les icones



J'ai deja utilisé mes autres icones sur pixadex ^^ et comme il faut que tout soit neuf  j'ai pas reussi à reccréer un nouveau dock 



giga64 a dit:


> Bon, c'est port' nawak... j'ai pas rangé, j'ai pas réfléchi à l'harmonie de l'ensemble - d'ailleurs j'ai déjà changé de wall :rateau: - mais je poste quand même :rose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le wall est SUPERBE 
L'icone pour iPhoto aussi  tu aurais un lien ? pcq j'la trouve vrmt sympa.


----------



## giga64 (20 Mars 2008)

Albadros a dit:


> L'icone pour iPhoto aussi  tu aurais un lien ? pcq j'la trouve vrmt sympa.



On la doit à *Laurent Baumann* aka *AveTenebrae* : par là


----------



## leon1983 (21 Mars 2008)




----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2008)

Le wallpaper est temporaire, en attendant d'en trouver un qui s'accorde vraiment avec le fabuleux pack d'icones BUUF DEUCE by Paul Davey (1187 icones !!!) ... fantastique job.


----------



## giga64 (21 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Le wallpaper est temporaire, en attendant d'en trouver un qui s'accorde vraiment avec le fabuleux pack d'icones BUUF DEUCE by Paul Davey (1187 icones !!!) ... fantastique job.



+1 pour Buuf Deuce, j'l'ai télécharger c'te nuit 

Un ban pour Transmission :love:

@+


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Un ban pour Transmission :love:
> 
> @+


 


Voilà, j'ai enfin trouvé un wall' qui ne s'accorde pas trop mal avec les icones ... enfin je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

Pourquoi ne pas prendre un fond d'écran de l'auteur ?
Il fait toujours dans le même style, regarde ici.


----------



## shenrone (21 Mars 2008)

Allez pan un nouveau!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

*wall_01*

sans le dock
Voir la pièce jointe 16609


avec le dock
Voir la pièce jointe 16610


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas prendre un fond d'écran de l'auteur ?
> Il fait toujours dans le même style, regarde ici.



Merci beaucoup pour l'idée.

So here we go, my tribute to Mattahan :


----------



## Poutchi (21 Mars 2008)

Allez ma première contribution  

Je sais je fait pas dans l'original


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

Tout s'accorde parfaitement maintenant .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> avec le dock
> Voir la pièce jointe 16610



Ah lala LHO, comme on se retrouve. En plus maintenant, on est dans le Barney's style avec nos avatar  
Un petit Kosuth ne fait jamais de mal (je suis pas étonné de voir ce genre de wall venant de toi) :love: 
Sinon, tu peux mettre un petit lien pour l'icône du fauteuil rouge (dont j'ai oublié l'auteur :rose: )?




Poutchi a dit:


> Allez ma première contribution
> 
> Je sais je fait pas dans l'original



Sympa 



wath68 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour l'idée.
> 
> So here we go, my tribute to Mattahan :



Magnifique cohérence !!


----------



## Makhno (21 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sinon, tu peux mettre un petit lien pour l'icône du fauteuil rouge (dont j'ai oublié l'auteur :rose: )?



Salut !

le fauteuil rouge se trouve dans un pack d'icônes de 2001 Odyssée de l'espace sur interface lift


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2008)

:rose: :rose: merci.

Je n'avais juste pas fais attention à l'icône de Vienna qui est revenu tout seul à sa forme initiale.

D'ailleurs, à ce propos, y'a-t'il un moyen de changer l'icône de Vienna, mais en laissant l'option d'affichage dans le dock du nombre de nouveaux flux ?

:mouais: je me relis mais je ne comprend rien à ce que je dis moi-même lol

En gros, j'aimerais garder l'icône qui se trouve à droite d'iTunes, mais avoir le nombre de nouveaux flux qui s'affiche dans le petit rond rouge, comme dans le Vienna original.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> le fauteuil rouge se trouve dans un pack d'icônes de 2001 Odyssée de l'espace sur interface lift



Merci, le pire, c'est que je l'ai déjà ce pack:rose:   
Sinon, vous avez des liens pour des icônes d'objets design?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Makhno (21 Mars 2008)

Là de tête, non... Sur un interfacelift un pack avec pas mal d'icones genre enceintes, mais alors où... dans les cinquante premières pages des icones classées en mot downloaded, sûr ! Pas eu le courage d'aller plus loin...


----------



## CERDAN (21 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour l'idée.
> 
> So here we go, my tribute to Mattahan :



Beau pack d'icones, et dans le contexte en plus  :love: .


----------



## link.javaux (22 Mars 2008)

j'marque ce forum


----------



## s2one (22 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Allez pan un nouveau!



super ce wall 

voila le mien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2008)

Très chouette le wall    
Un petit lien, please?


----------



## banewone (22 Mars 2008)

s2one a dit:


> super ce wall
> 
> voila le mien



super le orange avec le gris vraiment sympa   
c'est quoi ton icone adium ??


----------



## s2one (22 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très chouette le wall
> Un petit lien, please?


merci  voila pour le wall  
http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/373/graff1280x1024qc9.jpg



banewone a dit:


> super le orange avec le gris vraiment sympa
> c'est quoi ton icone adium ??


merci pour l'icone de adium ba voila 

http://adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=2899


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

trop joli !  
petite question : il y a quelques mois dans la rubrique logiciels en breg macgé presentait une appli pour transformer son dock (par exemple : en herbe) mais je ne sait plus son nom le seriez vous ?   merci !


----------



## Macounette (23 Mars 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> trop joli !
> petite question : il y a quelques mois dans la rubrique logiciels en breg macgé presentait une appli pour transformer son dock (par exemple : en herbe) mais je ne sait plus son nom le *seriez* vous ?   merci !


Je ne le *suis* pas, mais je ne le *sais* pas non plus


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

Ok sinon tu connais pas un logiciel pour modifier l abarre de menu et le dock pour qu'ils deviennent noir ?   et c'est pas logiciels en breg mais en bref :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

Tu as Docker, SuperDocker, DockDoctor et DockX (j'ai pris que les gratuits)

Et pour la barre des menus tu as Leopaque et LeoColorBar ainsi que Leopard MenuHack, tu peux même remettre les bords ronds avec ScreenCorners.

Voilà je crois que c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

Merci ! c'est facile a transformer tout ca ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

Oui avec ces logiciels c'est du gâteau.


----------



## iShin (23 Mars 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ah lala LHO, comme on se retrouve. En plus maintenant, on est dans le Barney's style avec nos avatar



un wall *total *Cremaster:



Voir la pièce jointe 16622


le flou, le grain et le manque de définition (contraste à - 50%) sont volontaires.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


>



Sobre et efficace Ishin   
Merci Corentin pour les infos.
En voyant ça je me dis qu'il faudrait rajeunir le topic épinglé pour modifier l'apparence du bureau

ps: Idée intéressante LHO, sensation paradoxalement assez proche du film   bien que  l'image dans son cycle soit assez "léchée"


----------



## CERDAN (23 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


>



Icones très originales, rendu très beau !  
J'aime :love:.


----------



## iShin (23 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sobre et efficace Ishin





CERDAN a dit:


> Icones très originales, rendu très beau !
> J'aime :love:.



Merci beaucoup. :rose:

Je vais maintenant m'attaquer au dock grâce aux liens postés par COrentin. 

_Arf... je viens de voir que l'icône Aperçu était sur ma capture, normalement elle n'aurait pas dû y être. Cette partie du dock est réservée aux applis en cours._


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

Ma question ne sère pas à rien !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

Pour ma pomme mes préférés sont : dockdoctor (c'est le logiciel que je cherchais..merci corentin   ; dockx et leocolorbar.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

ishin tu l'a eu ou ton icone du disque dur ? je la trouve belle   comment on fait pour les remplacer ? merci !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

celle du cashboard aussi d'ailleur !


----------



## iShin (23 Mars 2008)

L'icône dudisque dur est issue du theme neige de Laurent Baumann.
Pour modifier l'icône : pomme-i sur l'icône de ton choix puis pomme-c.
Direction l'icône à modifier : pomme-i puis pomme-v en ayant cliqué sur l'icône préalablement.

Pour dashboard c'est par là, il te faudra un logiciel tel que LiteIcon pour la remplacer.
Il faudra redémarrer pour que le changement soit effectif.


----------



## mademoisellecha (23 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un wall *total *Cremaster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ouais je me disais... _pourtant j'ai rien bu :rateau: _


----------



## CERDAN (23 Mars 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour ma pomme mes préférés sont : dockdoctor (c'est le logiciel que je cherchais..merci corentin  ; dockx et leocolorbar.


 

Effectivement, DockDoctor est un super logiciel.


----------



## banewone (23 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


>


simple et efficace super bien fait


----------



## Makhno (23 Mars 2008)

Me suis bien amusé...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2008)

Encore une question : si un jour je veux le desinstaller je remet d'abord le dock "et la barre
d'origine ou la desinstallation me les remettera d'origine tout seul ?


----------



## nogdra (23 Mars 2008)

Another One.


----------



## iShin (24 Mars 2008)

banewone a dit:


> simple et efficace super bien fait



Merci beaucoup


----------



## TiLu (24 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


>



J'adore :love: c'est possible d'avoir un lien ?


----------



## iShin (24 Mars 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> J'adore :love: c'est possible d'avoir un lien ?



:afraid: La question que je redoutais !

Après 10 minutes de recherche j'ai retrouvé le wall -> ici


----------



## banewone (24 Mars 2008)

salut la compagnie  
voici mon desk façon "coup de tatane" avec un dock assez simple


----------



## ub!k (24 Mars 2008)

Pas de gros changement, je reste simple.  
Je reste quand même sur le cul, pour certain des screenshots !
Vous passez combien de temps à modifier tout ça ??


----------



## Flo06 (24 Mars 2008)

banewone a dit:


> salut la compagnie
> voici mon desk façon "coup de tatane" avec un dock assez simple



T'as un lien pour les icones de ton dock, elles sont vraiment classes en noir comme ça !


----------



## Maximouse (24 Mars 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Pas de gros changement, je reste simple.
> Je reste quand même sur le cul, pour certain des screenshots !
> Vous passez combien de temps à modifier tout ça ??



Salut, pourrais-tu nous donner un lien pour le wall, et quezaco la photo en haut à gauche?
En tout cas superbe


----------



## maverick1984 (24 Mars 2008)

banewone a dit:


> salut la compagnie
> voici mon desk façon "coup de tatane" avec un dock assez simple



En voilà un qui bosse tard!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2008)

Cool on a des minimalistes dans le groupe !


----------



## iShin (24 Mars 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> En voilà un qui bosse tard!



Un de plus !
Sur mon desk on peut lire 2h31...
Je savais que j'aurais jamais dû aller faire un tour dans la partie custo du forum. :rateau:


----------



## banewone (24 Mars 2008)

Flo06 a dit:


> T'as un lien pour les icones de ton dock, elles sont vraiment classes en noir comme ça !



merci les icones --> http://chrfb.deviantart.com/art/ecqlipse-2-quot-ico-quot-66339090


----------



## banewone (24 Mars 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> En voilà un qui bosse tard!



 bossé bossé c'est un grand mot parce que faire sont desk c'est plus un plaisir
 et sa a toute heure


----------



## TiLu (24 Mars 2008)

iShin a dit:


> :afraid: La question que je redoutais !
> 
> Après 10 minutes de recherche j'ai retrouvé le wall -> ici



Pardon  et merci beaucoup


----------



## ub!k (24 Mars 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Salut, pourrais-tu nous donner un lien pour le wall, et quezaco la photo en haut à gauche?
> En tout cas superbe


Merci !  

Le wallpaper.
En ce qui concerne l'image en haut à gauche, c'est la cover du titre actuellement joué dans iTunes, afficher via CoverSutra.


----------



## EMqA (24 Mars 2008)

​
@ Antoine59 : le wall par j3concepts


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2008)

Je suis en    devant ton fond d'écran
Un lien please!!!!!!!!!! :love: :love: 
Bon pour ne pas être que positif, j'aime moins le dock, il gagnerai à être plus discret


----------



## NoobSmoke (24 Mars 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Pas de gros changement, je reste simple.
> Je reste quand même sur le cul, pour certain des screenshots !
> Vous passez combien de temps à modifier tout ça ??



Good  La petite image en haut à gauche c'est Coversutra ?


----------



## maverick1984 (24 Mars 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Good  La petite image en haut à gauche c'est Coversutra ?



Y-a-til un equivalent gratuit de coversutra?


----------



## CERDAN (24 Mars 2008)

Un petit changement d'humeur ( sur les nerfs qu'il neige chez moi :rose: )





Gdes félicitations pour pleins de desks sympas, ça avalanche !.


----------



## banewone (24 Mars 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> ​
> @ Antoine59 : le wall par j3concepts



hop la!! super ça  
tien tu pourrai me dire d'ou tu sort se dock il est vraiment classe?? (enfin un lien fera l'affaire ) merci


----------



## link.javaux (25 Mars 2008)

zou


----------



## NoobSmoke (25 Mars 2008)

Pour éviter de flooder je vais mettre mon bureau






EMqA, tu utilises Coversutra pour avoir la p'tite image en bas à gauche, si oui comment l'as-tu eu, j'aime bien


----------



## MiluX (25 Mars 2008)

Hello, je suis nouveau dans la customisation, mais ça a l'air passionnant... Cerdan, j'ai bien aimé tes icônes pour le dernier que t'as posté ... Je peux avoir un lien ? Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> ​
> @ Antoine59 : le wall par j3concepts



Je me disais aussi que je connaissais le style    
Le pack d'icônes qui va avec est aussi terrible, j'en utilise encore souvent...
je suis d'accord avec Cerdan, c'est une rai déferlante de desk tous intéressants.
Chapeau bas à tous les participants de ce fil


----------



## lifenight (25 Mars 2008)

Mon Desk à moi, tout simple :rateau:


----------



## ub!k (25 Mars 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Y-a-til un equivalent gratuit de coversutra?



Oui, *TotalTunes Control*.


----------



## EMqA (25 Mars 2008)

@ Banewone : le dock
@ NoobSmoke : ScotchTape Mod


----------



## maverick1984 (25 Mars 2008)

ub!k a dit:


> Oui, *TotalTunes Control*.



merci


----------



## knight2000 (25 Mars 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> zou




J'aime beaucoup ce genre de wall, un (ou des) lien(s) ?


----------



## CERDAN (25 Mars 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Mon Desk à moi, tout simple :rateau:



Ca me fait penser à Mika, pas vous ?  ..........:rateau:  :rose:


----------



## CERDAN (25 Mars 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> Hello, je suis nouveau dans la customisation, mais ça a l'air passionnant... Cerdan, j'ai bien aimé tes icônes pour le dernier que t'as posté ... Je peux avoir un lien ? Merci!



http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1980 et merci kukana.
Pour la barre des menus j'utilise iStat Menu.


----------



## Maximouse (25 Mars 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> zou


Peux-tu nous donner un lien pour le dock. Merci
Beau travail


----------



## CERDAN (25 Mars 2008)

J'ai toujours préféré l'icone de CS plutôt que CS2 ( pour photoshop   )


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Mon Desk à moi, tout simple :rateau:


 
tu pourrais donner un lien pour l'icone du dossier stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Ca me fait penser à Mika, pas vous ?  ..........:rateau:  :rose:



Un peu, il est vrai ..........quoi que...  



etienne000 a dit:


> tu pourrais donner un lien pour l'icone du dossier stp ?



Ici (En bas de la page)

Sinon très chouette l'ensemble  link.javaux et lifenight  

Nouveau desk (très peu changé...:rose:  )


----------



## iShin (25 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Nouveau desk (très peu changé...:rose:  )



Sympa ton desk, en plus tu as du goût (cf la pochette de Portishead)


----------



## link.javaux (25 Mars 2008)

pour knight2000; Qui n'aime pas  http://www.sexydesktop.co.uk/pallett.htm

pour Maximouse; 
j'ai fais moi-même le fond de mon dock, voici ou tu peux le télécharger: 
http://rapidshare.com/files/102258374/Best_of_all.zip.html

antoine59:


----------



## knight2000 (25 Mars 2008)

Merci (et en effet, qui n'aime pas ?  )


----------



## Kukana (25 Mars 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1980 et merci kukana.
> Pour la barre des menus j'utilise iStat Menu.



bah j'ai aucun merite il faut remercier joy-vincent
Et bravo pour ton desk CERDAN

Bravo link.javaux pour ton desk


----------



## MiluX (25 Mars 2008)

Hello... Encore une question : Est-ce qu'on peut appliquer un lot d'icônes en même temps(si oui, comment ?) ou est-ce que je suis obligé de les faire une par une ?


----------



## link.javaux (25 Mars 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> Hello... Encore une question : Est-ce qu'on peut appliquer un lot d'icônes en même temps(si oui, comment ?) ou est-ce que je suis obligé de les faire une par une ?



il faut télécharger des containers qui s'ouvre d'un coup avec candybar ou liteicon

regarde ici http://iconfactory.com/freeware/icon


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Un peu, il est vrai ..........quoi que...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ok et apres je fais comment ? Merci   les icones sont trop belles..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> ok et apres je fais comment ? Merci   les icones sont trop belles..



Tu lis le fil où il est expliqué comment changer les icônes  

Pour faire court, une nouvelle fois:
- Pour les icônes d'appli: Pomme+i sur l'icône, puis tu fais pomme+v sur l'image de l'icône en haut de la fenêtre. Là tu fais de nouveau pomme+i sur ton application que tu souhaite changer l'icône et enfin pomme+v sur l'image en haut à droite

- Pour les icônes du dock et autres:
     - CandyBar: payant et complet
     - Liltelcon: gratuit

Ps: Fais attention, au format d'icônes (tu peux passer par imag2icon pour les convertir)


----------



## shenrone (25 Mars 2008)

Le mien avant son départ au SAV


----------



## banewone (25 Mars 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> @ Banewone : le dock
> @ NoobSmoke : ScotchTape Mod



merci  
en plus je connais bien ce site :rateau:


----------



## MiluX (25 Mars 2008)

J'ai beaucoup aimé ton dock, shenrone... On peut avoir un lien ?

Pendant que j'y suis, je peux poster mon desktop... Rien de spécial puisqu'on peut pour l'instant pas trop changer Leopard...

Clean:




Dirty:




Wallpaper : Circles World
Adium, liste de contacts : alfheim
Adium, icône du dock : iBubble 3
Adium, fenêtre de messages : Modern Bubbling


----------



## CERDAN (26 Mars 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Le mien avant son départ au SAV


 
Sympa l'icone "pomme", un ptit lien ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> Pendant que j'y suis, je peux poster mon desktop... Rien de spécial puisqu'on peut pour l'instant pas trop changer Leopard...



Quel est l'intérêt de montrer une fenêtre de conversation si on ne peut pas lire ce qui s'écrit  ?
Sinon tu as effacé tous les noms mais la fenêtre de chat on sait qu'il se nomme John.


----------



## Didjo (26 Mars 2008)

Ha ha j'étais sûr qu'y'en avait qui allait râler 
Dont moi... 

Le problème c'est que perso j'adore ton wall mais de voir des traces blanches particulièrement esthétiques un peu partout ça gâche, quoi...
Puis si c'est leurs mails qui s'affichent (parce-que la photo hein tu es le seul à t'en préoccuper), un simple flou s'impose, et ça ne se voit qu'à peine...

Très joli wall sinon


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup aimé ton dock, shenrone... On peut avoir un lien ?
> 
> Pendant que j'y suis, je peux poster mon desktop... Rien de spécial puisqu'on peut pour l'instant pas trop changer Leopard...
> 
> joli !


----------



## shenrone (26 Mars 2008)

Je pourrais vous poster dock et icone dés que j'aurais récupéré mon précieux


----------



## MiluX (26 Mars 2008)

C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Quel est l'intérêt de montrer une fenêtre de conversation si on ne peut pas lire ce qui s'écrit ?


         --> pour voir le style de la fenêtre



			
				Didjo a dit:
			
		

> ...mais de voir des traces blanches particulièrement esthétiques un peu partout ça gâche,...


         --> j'avais pas envie de chercher le flou alors que j'avais la gomme juste à côté... la prochaine fois je ferai flou !

Est-ce qu'on a une date de sortie pour Shapeshifter compatible Leopard ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

Non ...


----------



## wath68 (26 Mars 2008)

- Wallpaper : Woody Style by iB
- Icones : un mix de plusieurs packs.


----------



## banewone (26 Mars 2008)

salut deja pour commencé bravo a tous depuis quelque jours ya eu un tas de desk se qui ma donné envie dans refaire un
donc voila


----------



## nogdra (26 Mars 2008)

banewone a dit:


> salut deja pour commencé bravo a tous depuis quelque jours ya eu un tas de desk se qui ma donné envie dans refaire un
> donc voila



J'aime bien ton wall. T'as 1 lien ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

version_underwood_01
avec le dock:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> version_underwood_01
> avec le dock:



Marcel n'est jamais loin    
Chouette lot d'icônes 
Sobre et efficace


----------



## banewone (26 Mars 2008)

nogdra a dit:


> J'aime bien ton wall. T'as 1 lien ?



merci ya pas de lien parceque c'est une petit creation de bibi


----------



## s2one (26 Mars 2008)

banewone a dit:


> salut deja pour commencé bravo a tous depuis quelque jours ya eu un tas de desk se qui ma donné envie dans refaire un
> donc voila



sympa ton desk c'est bien foutu et je kiff toujour autan tes desk


----------



## CERDAN (27 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> version_underwood_01
> avec le dock:


 
Vraiment pas mal, un bon pack d'icones !!!
Et j'adore la barre des menus blanche ! .


----------



## link.javaux (27 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> version_underwood_01
> avec le dock:


 y moyen d avoir les icons stp


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> y moyen d avoir les icons stp


 
pour les black icons:

ecqlipse 2 sur deviantART
prendre le pack .ICO (windows !)
et le pack .png

(ouvrir ces dernières avec Preview, select et Pomme + C...)


----------



## link.javaux (27 Mars 2008)

thanks man


----------



## wath68 (27 Mars 2008)

D'après une image trouvée sur le net, puis passée dans Photoshop© ...


----------



## CERDAN (27 Mars 2008)

Belle harmonie .


----------



## mademoisellecha (28 Mars 2008)

Prop





Pasprop'


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Mars 2008)

Très jolie mademoisellecha, j'aime bien cette ambiance crème .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Prop



Très reposant  
L'harmonie des couleurs et des icônes est parfaite...


----------



## CERDAN (28 Mars 2008)

C'est très serein en effet, une petite  pause en serait pas de refus .


----------



## maverick1984 (28 Mars 2008)

nogdra a dit:


> Another One.



Le contrôleur itunes dans la barre de menu tu l'obtient grâce à quoi? 
Sinon tres beau desk


----------



## MiluX (28 Mars 2008)

ByteController...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2008)

je pencherais plus pour [URL="http://www.yousoftware.com/tunes/"]You Control: Tunes [/URL]


----------



## MiluX (28 Mars 2008)

Les deux se valent à mon avis...


----------



## nogdra (29 Mars 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Le contrôleur itunes dans la barre de menu tu l'obtient grâce à quoi?
> Sinon tres beau desk



Merci. C'est ByteController.


----------



## maverick1984 (29 Mars 2008)

Merci à tous pour vos réponses je vais tester les 2


----------



## boodou (29 Mars 2008)

salut à tous,

quelqu'un a-t-il une idée à propos d'une applicaton permettant d'avoir un petit cadre photo flottant en permanence sur le bureau (et non pas un widget) ? un truc un peu comme totaltunes control pour la musique en fait


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Mars 2008)

Photo Desktop


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

boodou a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> quelqu'un a-t-il une idée à propos d'une applicaton permettant d'avoir un petit cadre photo flottant en permanence sur le bureau (et non pas un widget) ? un truc un peu comme totaltunes control pour la musique en fait



Il y a Photo Stickies aussi.


----------



## boodou (29 Mars 2008)

Merci Tumb et Sangheeta !   

edit : photo desktop est sympa mais pourquoi imposer un format polaroïd qui oblige à croper ? avec photo stikies l'une des images reste toujours au 1er plan (donc par-dessus les fenêtres d'applications &#8230  et pour un slideshow dans mon petit cadre ?


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mars 2008)

Au pire tu peux mettre tes photos a afficher dans un dossier spécifique et mettre le fond d'écran avec rotation automatique


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

Variation pour un desk n°1 (ou l'évolution d'un desk sur un mois)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Variation pour un desk n°1 (ou l'évolution d'un desk sur un mois)



la version Portishead: how much ?


----------



## wath68 (30 Mars 2008)

- Wall' : Heaven by Roberto Urso
- Icons : Sticker Pack by David Lanham


----------



## GrInGoo (30 Mars 2008)

Mon desk du moment : 
http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/4507/image1gt8.jpg


----------



## CERDAN (30 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - Wall' : Heaven by Roberto Urso
> - Icons : Sticker Pack by David Lanham



J'arrive pas à visualiser le desk... 



GrInGoo a dit:


> Mon desk du moment :
> http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/4507/image1gt8.jpg



Beau desk, et belle S5 !  
Aussi j'aime bien ta signature !!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'arrive pas à visualiser le desk...



Ca passe très bien chez moi (mais j'ai du m'y prendre à 2 fois).
Chouette desk harmonieux et les icônes sont vraiment tops


----------



## wath68 (30 Mars 2008)

:rose:  merci beaucoup.

Je crois qu'ImageShack à quelques soucis techniques.
Je re-poste, peut-être que ça ira mieux.


----------



## CERDAN (30 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> :rose: merci beaucoup.
> 
> Je crois qu'ImageShack à quelques soucis techniques.
> Je re-poste, peut-être que ça ira mieux.


 
Effectivement


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Ben non .


----------



## CrackAMouet (30 Mars 2008)

Mon mien, dommage je ne trouve pas d'icônes allant bien avec le wallpaper


----------



## littledon (30 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - Icons : Sticker Pack by David Lanham



aurais tu un lien pour les icons j'arrive pas à les retrouver


----------



## wath68 (30 Mars 2008)

Bon ben ImageShack a vraiment un problème, je change alors :






Pour les icones Sticker, c'est par *ici*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon ben ImageShack a vraiment un problème, je change alors :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'adore l'ambiance 'bubble gom'


----------



## wath68 (30 Mars 2008)

CrackAMouet a dit:


> Mon mien, dommage je ne trouve pas d'icônes allant bien avec le wallpaper





Je verrais bien un mix d'icones *Litho System*, *Litho Extras Volume 5*, *Volume 4*, *Volume 3*, *Volume 2* et *Volume 1*


----------



## Makhno (30 Mars 2008)

CrackAMouet a dit:


> Mon mien, dommage je ne trouve pas d'icônes allant bien avec le wallpaper



Yes, il est canon ton wall ! Un petit lien s'il te plait ? 
Et euh, l'icone du pupitre, elle vient d'où aussi ? 
Merci 

Pour ton dock, tu peux aussi piocher à droite, à gauche des icones pas forcément totalement différentes des originales mais dans des tons plus en accord avec le fond...


----------



## littledon (30 Mars 2008)

CrackAMouet a dit:


> Mon mien, dommage je ne trouve pas d'icônes allant bien avec le wallpaper



ou ça pour les icons

EDIT : ARF Wath68 as plus de présence d'esprit que moi


----------



## CrackAMouet (30 Mars 2008)

Et hop avec les icones conseillée  

Merci du tuyau 

Ah oui au fait ! c'est normal que mon icone de iCal ne change pas dans le dock ?





Pour le pupitre, c'est un pack d'icone WAR2, mais aucune idée où je l'ai téléchargé. Au pire je l'upload quelque part si tu ne trouves pas.

Pour le Wall... c'est une photo que j'ai pris à la demeure du chaos. J'hésite à les mettre sur internet... je vais voir...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Sympa avec ses icônes  (mais il ya celle avec la lune qui fait un poil tâche  )  
Je me disais aussi que je connais ce motif


----------



## CrackAMouet (30 Mars 2008)

C'est l'icône de stellarium, j'ai pas trouvé mieux que l'originale


----------



## CERDAN (30 Mars 2008)

Sympa ce pack d'icones et en accord avec antoine59, la lune fait tache, dommage .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

HS:
Bonjour,
Je viens de trouver systemsound, un panneau des preferences systeme pour jouer un fichier audio à l'ouverture et à la fermeture d'une session. 10.3.9 ou plus mais je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne sous lipeurde.
Peut être que ça pourra plaire à certains.


----------



## Maximouse (30 Mars 2008)

A force de voir vos desk, j'ai eu envie de vous montrer le mien 
Soyez indulgent, c'est mon mon premier.


----------



## iShin (30 Mars 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> A force de voir vos desk, j'ai eu envie de vous montrer le mien
> Soyez indulgent, c'est mon mon premier.



Pourquoi être indulgent ? C'est beau ! Faut pas avoir peur !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> A force de voir vos desk, j'ai eu envie de vous montrer le mien
> Soyez indulgent, c'est mon mon premier.



Au moins, on peut pas dire que tu ne fais pas de sauvegardes (time-machine + 2 clones)  
Sinon, j'adore le wall  
Beau boulot pour le 1er desk


----------



## Maximouse (30 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Au moins, on peut pas dire que tu ne fais pas de sauvegardes (time-machine + 2 clones)
> 
> Sinon, j'adore le wall
> Beau boulot pour le 1er desk



Cette maladie m'est venue après une grosse peur, qui s'est pourtant bien terminée 
Mais depuis je suis passé du coté obscur. Le paranoïaque de la sauvegarde, c'est moi 

Et sympa que cela vous plaise


----------



## greggorynque (31 Mars 2008)

toi, tu galererais avec le MBA et son unique port USB


----------



## Maximouse (31 Mars 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> toi, tu galererais avec le MBA et son unique port USB



1 seul port.
Ne me parle pas de malheur


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> A force de voir vos desk, j'ai eu envie de vous montrer le mien
> Soyez indulgent, c'est mon mon premier.



si je puis me permettre, je trouve que les icônes ont trop de présence...
cela créer un déséquilibre sur la droite de l'image (alors que la lumière vient de la gauche...).
je les réduirai faisant en sorte que le bas de la dernière icône arrive sur la ligne médiane horizontale... 
sinon, bon choix pour les _drawers_icons_ *d'optica-optima* du dock. 

additif:
pour les clones et les sauvegardes (et répondre en même temps à antoine59 )
j'ai la même "obsession": 1 clone complet mis à jour 1 fois par mois et sauvegardes quotidiennes et hebdomadaires sur HD 2"5 nomades et 3"5 (en mirroir)...
plus, une fois par mois, un backup des fichiers maîtres sur DVD-DL...   .


----------



## CERDAN (31 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> additif:
> pour les clones et les sauvegardes (et répondre en même temps à antoine59 )
> j'ai la même "obsession": 1 clone complet mis à jour 1 fois par mois et sauvegardes quotidiennes et hebdomadaires sur HD 2"5 nomades et 3"5 (en mirroir)...
> plus, une fois par mois, un backup des fichiers maîtres sur DVD-DL...   .



Et dire que moi, je ne fais pas de sauvegardes  :rateau: ( je vais y réfléchir  )

Le petit retour du WALL, tu l'as fait sur toshop ?


----------



## Maximouse (31 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> si je puis me permettre, je trouve que les icônes ont trop de présence...
> cela créer un déséquilibre sur la droite de l'image (alors que la lumière vient de la gauche...).
> je les réduirai faisant en sorte que le bas de la dernière icône arrive sur la ligne médiane horizontale...
> sinon, bon choix pour les _drawers_icons_ *d'optica-optima* du dock.
> ...



Merci pour ton conseil, je suis d'accord avec toi



CERDAN a dit:


> Et dire que moi, je ne fais pas de sauvegardes  :rateau: ( je vais y réfléchir  )
> 
> Le petit retour du WALL, tu l'as fait sur toshop ?



Non, non, je l'ai avec l'éditeur d'image "for the rest of us", j'ai nommé l'excellent Pixelmator


----------



## wath68 (1 Avril 2008)

*SHEBAM ! POW ! BLOP ! WIZZ !*

      






P.S : au fait, le wall original vient de chez FrenchStudio.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Et dire que moi, je ne fais pas de sauvegardes  :rateau: ( je vais y réfléchir  )



tu devrais.
comme pour beaucoup de choses, on y prend goût...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>



 David Lanham a encore frappé    
Belle harmonie d'ensemble  
Pour continuer sur la sauvegarde coucou: ), une tout les soirs sur dd et sur dvd


----------



## Makhno (1 Avril 2008)

CrackAMouet a dit:


> Et hop avec les icones conseillée
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Merci pour l'icone, j'ai pas encore cherché, je vais voir ça. Pour le wall... Vivement que j'y aille à la Demeure du Chaos... Mais bon, c'est loin de chez moi quand même... 

Edit : je viens de faire le tour des quelques sites d'icones que je connais, je n'arrive pas à mettre la main sur la tienne. Je veux bien un petit lien, si ça t'embête po...:rose: C'est pas non plus vital


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)

Zut Macthemes a fermé les forums pour le premier avril, j'espère que ça va pas durer toute la journée.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2008)




----------



## wath68 (1 Avril 2008)




----------



## Makhno (1 Avril 2008)

CrackAMouet a dit:


> Pour le pupitre, c'est un pack d'icone WAR2, mais aucune idée où je l'ai téléchargé. Au pire je l'upload quelque part si tu ne trouves pas.




Trouvé ! ICI. Merci google !


----------



## CERDAN (1 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>



La présentation  présageai un desk sobre, Apple, bien dans le genre de C0rentin mais à la place j'ai eu droit à tout à fait autre chose, que je trouve intéressant quand même  :rateau: .


----------



## wath68 (1 Avril 2008)

Bon ok, d'accord, je change souvent de desk', mais bon, je suis en vacances alors j'en profite. :rateau: 

Petite ambiance ''black & minimal & jazzy & white'' cette fois-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2008)

C'est comment dire ? Noir ! 
joli et sobre  .


----------



## banewone (3 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon ok, d'accord, je change souvent de desk', mais bon, je suis en vacances alors j'en profite. :rateau:
> 
> Petite ambiance ''black & minimal & jazzy & white'' cette fois-ci.



super sobre super classe   j'adore 
 ah oui je me disait aussi ya pas une Petite ambiance ''black & minimal & jazzy & white''


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2008)

Merci beaucoup, mais au bout de quelques jours ça devenait vraiment trop trop sobre, limite déprimant lol


Un peu de couleur, ça ne peut pas faire de mal ... juste un peu.


----------



## Kerala (3 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, mais au bout de quelques jours ça devenait vraiment trop trop sobre, limite déprimant lol
> 
> 
> Un peu de couleur, ça ne peut pas faire de mal ... juste un peu.



Perso j'adore comme ça... Tu l'a trouvé ou ton fond d'écran ?


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Perso j'adore comme ça... Tu l'a trouvé ou ton fond d'écran ?



Merci very much.

Le fond d'écran, c'est *Alone by kol*


----------



## jerome xr (3 Avril 2008)

Salut a tous,
voilà je me lance aussi, il était temps... 

Je comprends pas , ça marche pas, j'essaie en mode avancé d'uploader la photo depuis mon disque dur et on me dit fichier non valide


----------



## Kerala (3 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci very much.
> 
> Le fond d'écran, c'est *Alone by kol*



Ok merci.


----------



## Kerala (3 Avril 2008)

jerome xr a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> voilà je me lance aussi, il était temps...
> 
> Je comprends pas , ça marche pas, j'essaie en mode avancé d'uploader la photo depuis mon disque dur et on me dit fichier non valide



Ton image doit faire 150ko maxi


----------



## jerome xr (3 Avril 2008)

Normalement c'est bon


----------



## jerome xr (3 Avril 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Ton image doit faire 150ko maxi



Merci


----------



## Kerala (3 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci very much.
> 
> Le fond d'écran, c'est *Alone by kol*



Excuse mon ignorance, mais j'ai encore une question... Si je veux changé mon dock et les icônes de mon dock comme toi mais en rouge foncé y'a un moyen simple ou je dois modifier ces dernières dans photoshop ? Merci.


----------



## Kerala (3 Avril 2008)

jerome xr a dit:


> Normalement c'est bon



Très beau...


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Excuse mon ignorance, mais j'ai encore une question... Si je veux changé mon dock et les icônes de mon dock comme toi mais en rouge foncé y'a un moyen simple ou je dois modifier ces dernières dans photoshop ? Merci.



Tu peux toujours trouver des icônes rouges, et les assombrir, si ils sont trop clairs, avec photoshop (ou Apercu), c'est plus ou moins ce que j'ai fais pour certains de mes icônes n&b.


 très beau desk, Jérome.


----------



## jerome xr (4 Avril 2008)

Allez un autre!


----------



## oohTONY (4 Avril 2008)

*Cliquez sur l'image la telecharger*


​


----------



## Macounette (4 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, mais au bout de quelques jours ça devenait vraiment trop trop sobre, limite déprimant lol
> 
> 
> Un peu de couleur, ça ne peut pas faire de mal ... juste un peu.


Superbe.  ça fait chaud  au coeur


----------



## jerome xr (4 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, mais au bout de quelques jours ça devenait vraiment trop trop sobre, limite déprimant lol
> 
> 
> Un peu de couleur, ça ne peut pas faire de mal ... juste un peu.



Vraiment sympa

Ou tu as trouvé l'icone Apple orange?


----------



## Kerala (4 Avril 2008)

Je changes souvent mon bureau, mais je pense m'arrêter avec celui-ci, sauf si vous dites que c'est tout pourris...
http://hiboox.com/lang-fr/resultat.php?img=wlskufcr.png&error=0#
Vous aimez ?


----------



## fadem (4 Avril 2008)

pjak a dit:


>



Très joli, comment rends-tu le dock complètement transparent ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Je changes souvent mon bureau, mais je pense m'arrêter avec celui-ci, sauf si vous dites que c'est tout pourris...
> http://hiboox.com/lang-fr/resultat.php?img=wlskufcr.png&error=0#
> Vous aimez ?


 
j'aime trop a part les icones rouges..  en noir elles seraient tres jolies


----------



## Kukana (4 Avril 2008)

pjak a dit:


>



c'est quoi ton message style avec adium ?


----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2008)

jerome xr a dit:


> Vraiment sympa
> 
> Ou tu as trouvé l'icone Apple orange?




Merci à tous.

L'icone Apple Orange vient du pack *Fruity Apples by Benjigarner*

Par contre, je recherche une corbeille dans les tons orange, pour aller avec le reste du dock, ... si quelqu'un a ça en stock, merci d'avance.


----------



## Kukana (4 Avril 2008)

*Dirty*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2008)

Un peu long à chargé   
Sinon, j'adore tout simplement  (le fond est vraiment top  )


----------



## fadem (4 Avril 2008)

Allez hop, le mien... mais je ne suis toujours pas très satisfait du dock. je n'en trouve pas qui me plaise vraiment...


----------



## jerome xr (4 Avril 2008)

Merci Wath pour les icones, je regarde si je te trouve ta poubelle...


----------



## NoobSmoke (4 Avril 2008)

Le mien  pas trop de changement.


----------



## CERDAN (4 Avril 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Le mien  pas trop de changement.



J'aime bien. Ca fait ambiance Tiger vous trouvez pas ?



fadem a dit:


> Allez hop, le mien... mais je ne suis toujours pas très satisfait du dock. je n'en trouve pas qui me plaise vraiment...



J'adore ton icone du disque dur, elle est vraiment bien fini. Ca rentre bien dans le contexte.

Et je ne peux pas tout citer, mais certains derniers desks me plaisent beaucoup .


----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2008)

Je suis toujours preneur pour l'icône Trash orange, mais en attendant, j'ai encore changé, radicalement.

British Library pack


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Je suis toujours preneur pour l'icône Trash orange, mais en attendant, j'ai encore changé, radicalement.
> 
> British Library pack



Effectivement c'est radical    
Même si je dois l'avouer, je suis pas fan, une harmonie se dégage. Toutes les icônes correspondent entre elles et avec le wall.  
Ps: je te déconseils de bosser à la bougie


----------



## Makhno (4 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> British Library pack




Waou... Là j'avoue, y'a du niveau... 
J'aime bien l'icône de TM...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2008)

Très joli Wath .


----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2008)

Merci merci, mais je n'ai aucun mérite, vu que j'ai même ''piqué'' le wallpaper.
Tout revient à l'auteur des icônes (540 pour être précis), et d'ailleurs j'ai même oublié de mettre le lien, donc voilà :
*Icons of the Library by AiOlorWile*


----------



## jerome xr (4 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Je suis toujours preneur pour l'icône Trash orange, mais en attendant, j'ai encore changé, radicalement.
> 
> British Library pack




C'est bon, j'ai trouvé pour ta poubelle orange, je savais bien que je l'avais vu quelquepart:

http://amitsaraf32.deviantart.com/art/Orangeade-Icons-17025470


----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2008)

merci gracias thank you, je vais me les mettre de coté ceux-là,
d'autant plus que j'ai déjà laissé tomber la British Library ... pas vraiment mon style en fait.


----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2008)

J'adore décidément trop le N&B


----------



## killatons (5 Avril 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *Dirty*



Comment diable fais-tu pour donner cet aspect à VLC ..?! Il me semblait que les skins étaient inapplicables sur os x ! c'est un thème général ?

Merci


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Avril 2008)

Il faut utiliser VLC HUD.


----------



## killatons (5 Avril 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Il faut utiliser VLC HUD.



Nice ! Merci bcp


----------



## killatons (5 Avril 2008)

killatons a dit:


> Nice ! Merci bcp



Arg 'me suis réjouis trop vite, c'est Leopard only  ca fait plutôt moche sous Tiger !
tant pis...


----------



## fadem (5 Avril 2008)

Mon ptit nouveau. Le wallpaper vient de Desktoptopia, désormais gratuit. Je cherche toujours des icones sympathiques...


----------



## Makhno (5 Avril 2008)

fadem a dit:


> Mon ptit nouveau. Le wallpaper vient de Desktoptopia, désormais gratuit. Je cherche toujours des icones sympathiques...





Salut ! J'ai pas encore essayé Desktoptopia. juste une question : on peut choisir de conserver  dans dossier les wall proposés ? Genre tu tombes sur le wall du siècle que tu veux garder à tout prix...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2008)

variations sur Janis Kounellis:
un artiste issu de l'Arte Povera de la fin des années 60.

desktop_Kounellis_01




desktop_Kounellis_02




desktop_kounellis_03


----------



## jerome xr (5 Avril 2008)

Spécial le wall:mouais:, par contre les icones sont vraiment classes!


----------



## snake974 (6 Avril 2008)

Mon desk .
Tout avis est le bienvenue, je suis à la recherche d'icones pouvant aller avec mon wall.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2008)

Les Reflections vont avec presque tout.


----------



## CERDAN (6 Avril 2008)

jerome xr a dit:


> Spécial le wall:mouais:, par contre les icones sont vraiment classes!


 
Ouai surtout celle de la batterie, j'adore !!! :love:


----------



## wath68 (6 Avril 2008)

snake974 a dit:


> Mon desk .
> Tout avis est le bienvenue, je suis à la recherche d'icones pouvant aller avec mon wall.



Ils sont très bien ceux-là, à part peut-être l'icône de Transmission qui ressort de trop par rapport aux autres.
Rien ne t'empêche de créer tes propres icônes.
Avec Apercu, rien de plus simple; un petit coup de désaturation, une petite diminution de luminosité, et c'est parti mon kiki.


----------



## Macounette (6 Avril 2008)

snake974 a dit:


> Mon desk .
> Tout avis est le bienvenue, je suis à la recherche d'icones pouvant aller avec mon wall.


Erf, c'est le même wall que j'ai pour le moment.


----------



## s2one (6 Avril 2008)

bon avec l'arrivée des beaux jours je vois la vie en .............vert    
voila


----------



## banewone (6 Avril 2008)

s2one a dit:


> bon avec l'arrivée des beaux jours je vois la vie en .............vert
> voila



super wall est tres belle integration des icones se vert mes de bonne humeur


----------



## oohTONY (7 Avril 2008)

Pas vraiment un Desktop mais plus un écran de démarrage :


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2008)

C'est jolie y a pas à dire  
Mais, c'est moi qui est pas encore décuvé d'hier ou les traits horizontaux ne sont pas très parallèles :rose:  
(J'ai l'impression qu'il y a un truc qui va pas. Suis-je le seul ? Sinon, je le redis, c'est très chouette)


----------



## oohTONY (7 Avril 2008)

Tu as pas décuvé d'hier 

Si vous souhaitez sur Wallpamac ya plein de Wall et les explications pour faire de même


----------



## greggorynque (7 Avril 2008)

Après un court passage par les icones litho, je suis vite revenu a mon cher lanham (A quand un sticker pack 2 ..... :'()

Propre





un peu moins propre


----------



## F118I4 (7 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Voici mon PREMIER WALL LEOPARD ! ! !



J' adore  tu peux mettre un lien pour le wall.Merci


----------



## greggorynque (7 Avril 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> J' adore  tu peux mettre un lien pour le wall.Merci



bien sur 

http://www.duckfarm.net/gallery/index4.html


----------



## wath68 (7 Avril 2008)

Encore et toujours dans le black & blanc ...


----------



## jerome xr (7 Avril 2008)

J'ai vu je ne sais plus où que certain chercher des icônes de Retour vers le Futur alors voilà:

http://scartissuemark.deviantart.com/art/UPDATED-Back-To-The-Future-Icn-65033109

et un Wall:

http://xer34.deviantart.com/art/Mr-Fusion-7199418


----------



## jerome xr (7 Avril 2008)

Buick Old School:


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2008)

Magnifique, tu as trouvé cela où ?


----------



## jerome xr (7 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Magnifique, tu as trouvé cela où ?



ici 

http://charger.deviantart.com/art/1953-Buick-82013727


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Avril 2008)

jerome xr a dit:


> ici
> 
> http://charger.deviantart.com/art/1953-Buick-82013727



Merci


----------



## Bombigolo (7 Avril 2008)

Sais pas changer les icones ... ?!
Faut un prog special ?

sinon voici mon fond 

http://img378.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1ga6.jpg


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Avril 2008)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Sais pas changer les icones ... ?!
> Faut un prog special ?



CandyBar ou LiteIcon.


----------



## Bombigolo (7 Avril 2008)

Merci à toi


----------



## giga64 (7 Avril 2008)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Sais pas changer les icones ... ?!
> Faut un prog special ?
> 
> sinon voici mon fond
> ...



T'es sûr que t'as posté le bon lien pour ton desk ? Edit : Ah ben si...

Il y a des tutos épinglés en haut du forum Custo : 1 exemple.


Et hop, pas très propre





@+


----------



## Albadros (7 Avril 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Prop
> 
> 
> 
> ...





antoine59 a dit:


> Très reposant
> L'harmonie des couleurs et des icônes est parfaite...



J'aurais pas dis mieux   Il est SPLENDIDE 

Désolé du retard du topic


----------



## wath68 (7 Avril 2008)

Black & Yellow ... pour changer un peu !





- Wallpaper : *Cutout Pack 01 Pop Flavours by Aphaits*


----------



## CERDAN (7 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Après un court passage par les icones litho, je suis vite revenu a mon cher lanham (A quand un sticker pack 2 ..... :'()
> 
> Propre
> 
> ...



Mais toujours très propre !! 



oohTONY a dit:


> Pas vraiment un Desktop mais plus un écran de démarrage :



Je kiffe  :love: . C'est vraiment un grand changement, et c'est réussi. Mais la plupart des utilisateurs n'utilisent qu'un seule session.  



s2one a dit:


> bon avec l'arrivée des beaux jours je vois la vie en .............vert
> voila



Vraiment très beau, bien réfléchis, c'est très bien agencé.


----------



## oohTONY (7 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Mais la plupart des utilisateurs n'utilisent qu'un seule session.



J'espère que la plupart des utilisateurs utilisent le mot de passe à l'ouverture de la session


----------



## greggorynque (7 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Mais toujours très propre !!



ouaip, mais je cache le bordel dans les stacks maintenant.

Sinon le dock est coloré (et pas B&W ce qui serais encore plus sobre) car il est beaucoup plus rapide d'identifier un programme par sa couleur que par sa forme 
Et puis j'ai énormément de mal a trouver des sets d'icônes suffisamment complets pour avoir des icônes des mes programmes d'architecture (la maison et l'équerre) et lanham est un des seul a proposer des sets garnis, variés et avec suffisamment de passe partout permettant de les adapter a ses programmes (plutôt que de les releger au simple dossier APPS quand ils gâchent l'harmonie d'un dock)


----------



## CERDAN (7 Avril 2008)

Remarque : Archicad sur un macbook, ça doit pas user ? 

Beau desk :love:.


----------



## wath68 (7 Avril 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> J'espère que la plupart des utilisateurs utilisent le mot de passe à l'ouverture de la session




euh non, pourquoi ?


----------



## CERDAN (7 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> euh non, pourquoi ?



Ouai, pourquoi ?


----------



## oohTONY (7 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> euh non, pourquoi ?



Si on te cambriole...... il y aura peut de gens capable de faire un restore des Mac bloqué


----------



## greggorynque (7 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Remarque : Archicad sur un macbook, ça doit pas user ?
> 
> Beau desk :love:.



Sincèrement non, en 2D c'est plus que parfait (peu de PC a moins de 1000 euros propose des procos 2Ghz
et même en 3D, mon pti GMA s'en sort très bien.

Bref, c'est parfaitement fluide


sinon, merci


----------



## CERDAN (7 Avril 2008)

Un restore sans dvd d'install, facture et tout le bor**..... il aura du mal à le vendre ce cher cambrioleur....:mouais:


----------



## oohTONY (7 Avril 2008)

Bah moi je veux pas qu'on ai accès à tous mes dossiers comme ça. Ça coûte 10 sec à l'allumage et je le redémarre une fois par semaine. Je pense que les voleurs sont pas des expert en MAC OS X donc que ça soit pour utiliser ou revendre à la brocante, sans mon code ça limite les choses :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

8 Avril 2008.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

Sobre, stylé voir même conceptuel


----------



## Makhno (8 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous ! 

J'aime bien l'idée de modifier l'écran d'ouverture de session. Une des images proposée sur Wallpamac est chouette (je la mets ici) et je cherche l'original. Je sais que je l'ai déjà vue mais je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus. Quelqu'un a une idée ou l'a sur son ordi et peut la mettre en ligne ? 

Merci


----------



## wath68 (8 Avril 2008)

Vive le kitch  :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (8 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 8 Avril 2008.



Peux-tu m'envoyer le thème utilisé pour les boîtes de dialogue ou je ne sais pas comment on les appelle ? :love:

Ca me fait penser à un nouveau concept pour Lion : pouvoir customizer ces boîtes de dialogue, super comme idée !!!!!


----------



## jerome xr (8 Avril 2008)

Un petit Jimi Hendrix:

:love:


----------



## MiluX (8 Avril 2008)

@ makhno :
Il y en a tout une galerie ici !

Je viens de prendre celui-là aussi, il déchire trop...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

celui avec l'herbe et l'autre avec les tableau sont très jolis !


----------



## Makhno (8 Avril 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> @ makhno :
> Il y en a tout une galerie ici !
> 
> Je viens de prendre celui-là aussi, il déchire trop...




Bah oui, je sais   ! L'image que je montre dans mon précédent post vient de là ! Et ce que je cherche, c'est le même wall mais sans le cadre central... Je sais que je l'ai déjà vu mais je ne retrouve plus où... Je suis allé chercher sur interfacelift, loin dans les pages et j'ai rien trouvé. Pas cherché sur deviantart (cause pas le temps et même pas sûr qu'il y soit...). 
Si quelqu'un...


----------



## MiluX (8 Avril 2008)

Ahh d'accord, j'avais mal compris


----------



## Makhno (8 Avril 2008)

Bah j'admets que je viens de relire mon premier post et oui, on pouvait confondre...


----------



## greggorynque (8 Avril 2008)

comment faites vous vos captures du menu de cessions ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sobre, stylé voir même conceptuel



Merci beaucoup Antoine !



CERDAN a dit:


> Peux-tu m'envoyer le thème utilisé pour les boîtes de dialogue ou je ne sais pas comment on les appelle ? :love:
> 
> Ca me fait penser à un nouveau concept pour Lion : pouvoir customizer ces boîtes de dialogue, super comme idée !!!!!



En fait c'est très simple, il suffit de frapper (comme une touche quoi) le bouton d'alimentation .


----------



## Didjo (8 Avril 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> @ makhno :
> Il y en a tout une galerie ici !
> 
> Je viens de prendre celui-là aussi, il déchire trop...



Je découvre ça à l'instant... C'est splendide !

Et si je pouvais adapter le cadre transparant du milieu à mes walls je serais ravis ! Il y a une source dispo quelque part ? Je demande sur Wallpamac ?

Merci


----------



## CERDAN (8 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Antoine !
> 
> 
> 
> En fait c'est très simple, il suffit de frapper (comme une touche quoi) le bouton d'alimentation .



Je vois pas le truc.


----------



## greggorynque (8 Avril 2008)

> En fait c'est très simple, il suffit de frapper (comme une touche quoi) le bouton d'alimentation .



Ben j'ai fait ca et ... mon ordi s'est éteint  :bebe:


----------



## oohTONY (8 Avril 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> Je découvre ça à l'instant... C'est splendide !
> 
> Et si je pouvais adapter le cadre transparant du milieu à mes walls je serais ravis ! Il y a une source dispo quelque part ? Je demande sur Wallpamac ?
> 
> Merci



Je vais tenter de créer ça et je donnerais le PSD pour que chacun l'adapte ou il veut 
Pour l'image seule, elle revient souvent sur deviantart mais faut voir directement avec le créateur du Wall de démarrage 
=> edit : et voilà l'image que tu cherches http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/7126/wthfkv6.jpg


----------



## CERDAN (8 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ben j'ai fait ca et ... mon ordi s'est éteint  :bebe:



J'ai compris le truc !!   

En fait ça dépend des préférences système. La fonction à satisfaire lorsque l'on presse le bouton d'alim : ça se règle. Pour moi, 'Suspendre l'activité".


EDIT : pour avoir ton, message, je vois toujours pas comment faire ???


----------



## greggorynque (8 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'ai compris le truc !!
> 
> En fait ça dépend des préférences système. La fonction à satisfaire lorsque l'on presse le bouton d'alim : ça se règle. Pour moi, 'Suspendre l'activité".
> 
> ...



Ouaip, mais en attendant j'ai rien compris à ce que c'étais censé faire la manip en plus :rateau::rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (8 Avril 2008)

Et de plus ma question ne s'agissait pas de ça, mais du texte qui défile, de la boite de dialogue....ou je ne sais quoi qui est en haut à droite .
 :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (8 Avril 2008)

BOn je ne comprend rien, je vais dormir.

Pour info, le menu déroulant ce n'est pas un clic droit(regarde ce qu'il y a dedans) mais surement un lanceur d'applis (corentin n'aime pas le dock )


----------



## CERDAN (8 Avril 2008)

Et n'aime pas la barre des menus aussi , je crois 

Bonne nuit


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> BOn je ne comprend rien, je vais dormir.



J'essaie de vous suivre également, et j'avoue que je comprends rien de rien    
Bonne nuit


----------



## CERDAN (8 Avril 2008)

Pas mal aussi le fait que sur le desk de c0rentin, il n'y a pas d'ombres sous les fenêtres.

jsuis fatigué.........


----------



## greggorynque (8 Avril 2008)

voui mais corentin il fait des trucs bizarres et il parle en énigmes   

*EDIT:*
doucement dans les smileys des points disco cerdan, j'en ai 6 ligne de verts grimaçants maintenant et il faut que j'attend plein de nouveaux amis pour ne plus les voir


----------



## giga64 (8 Avril 2008)

C'est butler, non ?


----------



## oohTONY (8 Avril 2008)

Pour ceux qui veulent créer leur propre écran de démarrage j'ai mis le PSD ici : http://wallpamac.plespaces.com/Modifs/Login.Wallpapers/Login.Window_Wallpapers.html
(videz le cache si vous voyez pas la nouveauté  )


----------



## wath68 (9 Avril 2008)

- icônes : un petit mélange
- wallpaper : ''Sade'' by moi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

Salut les gars !

J'ai choisi Butler pour le lancement d'applications, j'ai essayé de le faire ressembler le plus possible à LiteStep (sous Windows).

Pour la barre des menus j'utilise Menu Bar Tint.

J'ai un peu édité un peu les .nibs de Safari pour virer la barre Google (par contre j'ai pas encore trouvé comment modifier l'icone de favori par défaut).

Quicklook a lui aussi été modifier images et .nibs pour le rendre le plus minimaliste possible.

Pour ne plus afficher les ombres j'ai utilisé ShadowKiller pour les fenêtres et Deskshade pour la barre des menus.

Le dock est caché mais il est totalement transparent, pour les icones c'est pareil d'ailleurs.

Sinon pour la fenêtre de fermeture, je sais pas mais sur mon MacBook je clique juste une fois  sur le bouton d'alimentation et j'ai cette boîte de dialogue.


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Avril 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Pour ceux qui veulent créer leur propre écran de démarrage j'ai mis le PSD ici : http://wallpamac.plespaces.com/Modifs/Login.Wallpapers/Login.Window_Wallpapers.html
> (videz le cache si vous voyez pas la nouveauté  )



Merci, mais le PSD était deja diso dans un kit de login window sur deviantart


----------



## CERDAN (9 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Salut les gars !
> 
> J'ai choisi Butler pour le lancement d'applications, j'ai essayé de le faire ressembler le plus possible à LiteStep (sous Windows).
> 
> ...




Merci !!

Tu as tout bien détaillé . Au début quand on regarde ton desk on pense pas à tout ces trucs qui on changés, mais en regardant de plus près.....

Rien vu de plus sobre et élégant. Bon travail !


----------



## Didjo (9 Avril 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Merci, mais le PSD était deja diso dans un kit de login window sur deviantart


Où ça, où ça ?

Parce-que du coup j'en ais fais un aussi


----------



## oohTONY (9 Avril 2008)

Sur Wallpamac il y a mon PSD compatible 2560x1600 et aussi le PSD 1680x1050 don tu parles, upscallé. Les deux versions sont dans le même fichier avec deux dossiers de calques  En affichant ou masquant les calques vous personnalisez l'image  (il faut vider le cache si ça n'apparaît pas sur la page noire)


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Avril 2008)

Très sympa Corentin !! Mais un peu déroutant...


----------



## greggorynque (9 Avril 2008)

Merci beaucoup corentin.

J'ai 2 ou 3 questions, et j'aurais besoin de réponses:

-est il possible est simple de changer l'image de fond de Spaces

-dans butler, est-il possible de déclencher l'apparition du menu en popup, sans icone dans la barre d'état via le 4eme bouton de la MightyMouse par exemple

-existe il un soft donnant un effet de masquage automatique a la barre de menu, gratuit et compatible leopard ?

- Pour corentin, comment a tu sélectionné les catégories du panneau de config a afficher dans butler ?


----------



## Makhno (9 Avril 2008)

Merci oohTONY pour avoir mis le lien du wall 

Savez vous comment faire un screenshot de l'écran d'ouverture de session ? Je suis content du mien, vous le montrerai bien mais comment... 

Je ne me rappelle même plus d'où vient mon image, j'aurais pu mettre un lien pour donner une idée...


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Avril 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> Où ça, où ça ?
> 
> Parce-que du coup j'en ais fais un aussi


Regarde dans ce pack et ici​


----------



## shenrone (9 Avril 2008)

Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment changer le fond du dock? ainsi que les indicateurs :sleep:


----------



## wath68 (9 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment changer le fond du dock? ainsi que les indicateurs :sleep:



Regarde ici :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3633433&postcount=4

et ici pour les indicateurs :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=209852


----------



## CERDAN (9 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Merci oohTONY pour avoir mis le lien du wall
> 
> Savez vous comment faire un screenshot de l'écran d'ouverture de session ? Je suis content du mien, vous le montrerai bien mais comment...
> 
> Je ne me rappelle même plus d'où vient mon image, j'aurais pu mettre un lien pour donner une idée...



Ben tu prends ton Canon, ben tien


----------



## greggorynque (9 Avril 2008)

ca marche avec les Kodak ???


----------



## shenrone (9 Avril 2008)

Voilà mon premier bureau depuis le retour de SAV de mon Mac





Par conre est ce normal la barre qui se trouve tout en bas de mon dock?


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ca marche avec les Kodak ???



Pas sur, ils ont l'autofocus ?? 

Mon desk du moment, qui me donne un peu de bonne humeur, face a cette grisaille.


----------



## giga64 (9 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Par conre est ce normal la barre qui se trouve tout en bas de mon dock?



Ouais, c'est l'aspect normal


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Merci beaucoup corentin.
> 
> J'ai 2 ou 3 questions, et j'aurais besoin de réponses:
> 
> ...



- Je n'utilise pas Space, je l'ai viré de mon disque dur, les bureaux virtuels je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt.
- Barre d'état ? Tu veux dire barre de menus (enfin en haut à droite) ? Oui il suffit d'aller(par exemple quand tu lances Butler la première fois tu as plusieures icones en haut à droite c'est l'installation par défaut) dans les préférences et Configuration -> Barre de menus (par défaut) -> (exemple)Ce Mac-> Déclencheurs-> Raccourci(pour la souris) Aspect-> Icône -> Une icône transparente que je joins ici
- Il en existait un en effet pour Tiger MenuFela mais il n'a pas été mis à jour pour Leopard.
- Dans Butler -> Préférences -> Configuration -> Tu cliques sur l'icône (+v) en bas à gauche de la fenêtre -> Commandes intelligentes -> Préférences système.


----------



## banewone (9 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Voilà mon premier bureau depuis le retour de SAV de mon Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime bien ton icones "itunes" tu aurais pas un lien ??


----------



## greggorynque (9 Avril 2008)

Ok mais je ne comprend pas comment tu fait pour n'avoir si peu de catégories dans tes prefs système.





C0rentin a dit:


> - Je n'utilise pas Space, je l'ai viré de mon disque dur, les bureaux virtuels je n'ai jamais compris l'intérêt.
> - Barre d'état ? Tu veux dire barre de menus (enfin en haut à droite) ? Oui il suffit d'aller(par exemple quand tu lances Butler la première fois tu as plusieures icones en haut à droite c'est l'installation par défaut) dans les préférences et Configuration -> Barre de menus (par défaut) -> (exemple)Ce Mac-> Déclencheurs-> Raccourci(pour la souris) Aspect-> Icône -> Une icône transparente que je joins ici
> - Il en existait un en effet pour Tiger MenuFela mais il n'a pas été mis à jour pour Leopard.
> - Dans Butler -> Préférences -> Configuration -> Tu cliques sur l'icône (+v) en bas à gauche de la fenêtre -> Commandes intelligentes -> Préférences système.


----------



## shenrone (9 Avril 2008)

Et voilà 

http://dl.free.fr/iOv1lbyXT/iTunes.icns


----------



## oohTONY (10 Avril 2008)

Un Wallpaper et des icônes que j'ai entièrement *copiés* des publicités Apple avec The Fratellis :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ok mais je ne comprend pas comment tu fait pour n'avoir si peu de catégories dans tes prefs système.



C'est tout bête j'ai viré les .prefPane qui ne m'intéressaient pas dans le dossier /Système/Bibliothèque/PreferenPanes.


----------



## greggorynque (10 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est tout bête j'ai viré les .prefPane qui ne m'intéressaient pas dans le dossier /Système/Bibliothèque/PreferenPanes.



j'avais peur de comprendre, tu es quand même un gros bourrin  

merci en tout cas


----------



## shenrone (10 Avril 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Un Wallpaper et des icônes que j'ai entièrement *copiés* des publicités Apple avec The Fratellis :


Tu ne pourrais pas nous donner une version plus large que je jette un oeil à tes icones


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Tu ne pourrais pas nous donner une version plus large que je jette un oeil à tes icones



+1, j'ai essayé de cliquer comme un dingue, pensant que ma souris déconné, pour l'agrandir, mais en vain . 
Merci shenrone pour l'icones itunes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> j'avais peur de comprendre, tu es quand même un gros bourrin
> 
> merci en tout cas



J'ai quand même fait une sauvegarde avant .


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai quand même fait une sauvegarde avant .



Que tu devra utiliser le jour ou tu veux changer de desk


----------



## wath68 (10 Avril 2008)

- icônes : Unified icons 1.0
- wallpaper : Grow by Zuckerblau, retourné.
- dock : divers icônes CS3 style + des persos


*Hooooooo :*






*Haaaaaaa :*


----------



## Bombigolo (10 Avril 2008)

Arsouille et bonne bouffe 
Apres avoir reussi à rendre mon dock transparent ,  
j'ai toujours un petit probleme , je n'arrive pas à enlever 
l'effet mirroir sur celui ci , et quand une fenetre s'ouvre derriere , 
on voit ses reflets dans le dock ... qqu'un a une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

J'adore les icônes !!! (le camembert est top  ) un lien svp  
Sinon pour tes problèmes de reflèctions, tu peux passer par une petite application comme Superdocker (il y en a plein d'autre). il te désactiveras cette option 



PS: Sympa Wath


----------



## oohTONY (10 Avril 2008)

Et voilà pour ceux qui voulaient voir les icones, j'ai agrandi le Dock pour l'occasion 
Modifié/créé par moi on a :
VLC - After Effect - Photoshop - Illustrator - iMovie HD - iPhoto - Azureus et toutes celles des disque sur le bureau 

-> http://img211.imageshack.us/img211/9859/oohtonymo6.jpg


----------



## CERDAN (10 Avril 2008)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Arsouille et bonne bouffe
> Apres avoir reussi à rendre mon dock transparent ,
> j'ai toujours un petit probleme , je n'arrive pas à enlever
> l'effet mirroir sur celui ci , et quand une fenetre s'ouvre derriere ,
> on voit ses reflets dans le dock ... qqu'un a une idée ?


 
Trop bien les icones


----------



## Bombigolo (10 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Hooooooo :*


Trop bien les icones , belle uniformité .





antoine59 a dit:


> J'adore les icônes !!! (le camembert est top  ) un lien svp
> Sinon pour tes problèmes de reflèctions, tu peux passer par une petite application comme Superdocker (il y en a plein d'autre). il te désactiveras cette option



Camembert vient de chez Cocoricones
  un site qui , malheureusement , est entrain de disparaitre .
Pour les autres , je ne sais plus , mais peu les envoyer ...
Merci pour l'info sur la reflection , vais tester ce soir .


----------



## banewone (10 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Voilà mon premier bureau depuis le retour de SAV de mon Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 merci mets le lien http://dl.free.fr/iOv1lbyXT/iTunes.icns  ressemble pas a ton icone d'itunes


----------



## shenrone (10 Avril 2008)

banewone a dit:


> merci mets le lien http://dl.free.fr/iOv1lbyXT/iTunes.icns  ressemble pas a ton icone d'itunes


Me suis planté, je te la donne ce soir:rateau:


----------



## wath68 (10 Avril 2008)

Speaker iTunes by Sketched-Dreams


----------



## F118I4 (10 Avril 2008)

Mon nouveau desk:






*Dirty*


----------



## greggorynque (10 Avril 2008)

ba alors et le dock sticker ??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ba alors et le dock sticker ??



  

Très chouette sainte-Shaka


----------



## jerome xr (10 Avril 2008)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Arsouille et bonne bouffe
> Apres avoir reussi à rendre mon dock transparent ,
> j'ai toujours un petit probleme , je n'arrive pas à enlever
> l'effet mirroir sur celui ci , et quand une fenetre s'ouvre derriere ,
> on voit ses reflets dans le dock ... qqu'un a une idée ?



Ah y a des motards, ça fait plaisir


----------



## CERDAN (10 Avril 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mon nouveau desk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assez tranquillisant . :style:


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Avril 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mon nouveau desk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très sympa, tu as des liens pour le wall ?


----------



## F118I4 (10 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ba alors et le dock sticker ??


lol en faite je l' aime bien mais il y a pas de reflets avec le dock sticker  c' est dommage  c' est pour cela que j' ai mis le dock 2D d' origine en 3D  (pour les reflets).




antoine59 a dit:


> Très chouette sainte-Shaka





CERDAN a dit:


> Assez tranquillisant . :style:



Merci  



GrInGoo a dit:


> Très sympa, tu as des liens pour le wall ?


Merci 
Lien (du post précédent de greggorynque ) : http://www.duckfarm.net/gallery/index4.html


----------



## banewone (10 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Speaker iTunes by Sketched-Dreams



super   merci


----------



## Pierre-Nico (10 Avril 2008)

Ca fait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté mon wall, voilà l'actuel, et oui un iPod Nano est passé par là  





Dirty


----------



## Maximouse (10 Avril 2008)

Je cherche à changer la grille des stacks. J'en avais vu sur mac thème, mais pas moyen de remettre la main dessus. Est-ce que par le plus des hasards (ou pas ) quelqu'un pourrait me donner des liens.

Merci.


----------



## Bombigolo (10 Avril 2008)

jerome xr a dit:


> Ah y a des motards, ça fait plaisir



Y'a plus de moto en ce moment , c'etait ça ou le mac , 
mais j'ai bon espoir pour les beaux jours ....
A propos , je cherche des icones et themes Joe Bar ?!


----------



## wath68 (10 Avril 2008)

- wallpaper : Candy-Pop by THFM


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Avril 2008)

Voici le mien.... je travaille encore sur les stacks, j'aimerais trouver les mêmes couleur chrome....vous avez une idée où je pourrais les trouver ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

Nouveau desk n°1 - Variation n°2


----------



## MiluX (11 Avril 2008)

Des stacks chrome, il y en a pleins ici, mais le site est en japonais...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Nouveau desk



J'aime beaucoup bravo mais pourquoi ne pas utiliser les icones Amana pour le dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup bravo mais pourquoi ne pas utiliser les icones Amana pour le dock ?



Car j'aime bien leurs icônes "misc" mais par contre je trouve que les icônes "folder" sont mal finies et il y a beaucoup de décalages. C'est peut-être voulu, mais pour moi la sensation est plus une sensation de non-fini et de bancal qu'autre chose.
Je suis un peu abrupte, mais sinon, j'adore leurs icônes.


----------



## knight2000 (11 Avril 2008)

Bon, sur les conseils de antoire59, je mets mon desk.
Attention: pas de grand changement en vue  

http://img153.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1rk4.png


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Avril 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> Des stacks chrome, il y en a pleins ici, mais le site est en japonais...





MiluX a dit:


> Des stacks chrome, il y en a pleins ici, mais le site est en japonais...




Je connais mais je les trouve pas assez chromée à mon goût, merci quand même.


----------



## fadem (11 Avril 2008)

Allez mon petit dernier. J'ai abandonné l'idée de changer les icones, je ne trouve rien qui me plaise vraiment...


----------



## CERDAN (11 Avril 2008)

Moi pour le dock c'est pareil, sois je les cache sois les icones restent celles de MAC OS X.


----------



## wath68 (12 Avril 2008)

- wallpaper : Forgotten places by Tumb (R.E.S.P.E.C.T)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2008)

Merci Wath  
Cordonnier le + mal chaussé, pas de custo sur celui-là, mais je trouve le fond sympa  





Fond de THFM.


----------



## shenrone (12 Avril 2008)

Pourrais tu me faire passer tes icones de safari et de la corbeille?


----------



## wath68 (12 Avril 2008)

Simple et euh ... simple.






Edit: oups, j'avais posté la mauvaise capture d'écran, avec les mauvais icônes.


----------



## oohTONY (12 Avril 2008)

wath68 : l'homme qui change de Desk 24 fois par jour :rateau: 
Un conseil si tu es indécis : tu fais un dossier avec TOUS tes Walls, et tu dis à OS X de changer automatiquement toutes les X minutes....
J'ai 400 images qui défilent comme ça, je l'arrête rarement


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Pourrais tu me faire passer tes icones de safari et de la corbeille?



voilà


----------



## wath68 (12 Avril 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> wath68 : l'homme qui change de Desk 24 fois par jour :rateau:
> Un conseil si tu es indécis : tu fais un dossier avec TOUS tes Walls, et tu dis à OS X de changer automatiquement toutes les X minutes....
> J'ai 400 images qui défilent comme ça, je l'arrête rarement




Oui merci, c'est ce que je vais faire, parce-que, mine de rien, ça fatigue de changer lol


----------



## shenrone (12 Avril 2008)

tumb a dit:


> voilà




Merci beaucoup


----------



## Maximouse (13 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Simple et euh ... simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wath68, j'adore ton wall, un lien, 

Merci


----------



## Alexander Riku (13 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Simple et euh ... simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourrais-je avoir ton icone de firefox ? elle défonce tout naturellement.


----------



## CERDAN (13 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Simple et euh ... simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sur l'aperçu de l'image, le fond est moins beau et on est étonné de voir le desk en grand, très beau WALL .


----------



## wath68 (13 Avril 2008)

Merci à tous.
Je ne pensais pas que ce wall aurait tellement de succès.
Je l'ai fais avec les icônes Candied Apples by Ken Saunders

Voici le lien :





Pour L'icône Firefox, je ne retrouve plus le lien sur DeviantArt, donc je les ai posté *ici*, en 4 couleurs différentes.


----------



## Alexander Riku (13 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à tous.
> Je ne pensais pas que ce wall aurait tellement de succès.
> Je l'ai fais avec les icônes Candied Apples by Ken Saunders
> 
> ...



Enorme, les icones déboitent


----------



## giga64 (13 Avril 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Enorme, les icones déboitent



Comment elles tabassent grave les zicônes... j'ai des bleus partout. :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Avril 2008)

Voici mon nouveau desk.

Je cherche des icônes vert pomme pour mon dock, mais j'ai rien trouvé de convaincant. Je pense que je vais devoir les faire moi même.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2008)

Alors ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Voici mon nouveau desk.
> 
> Je cherche des icônes vert pomme pour mon dock, mais j'ai rien trouvé de convaincant. Je pense que je vais devoir les faire moi même.



Tu connais sûrement, mais tu trouves vraiment pas des icônes qui te conviennent?
Je trouve que rien sur la 1er page, 2-3 packs valent le coup  

Ps: Jcfsw: Ton lien ne marche pas chez moi


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ps: Jcfsw: Ton lien ne marche pas chez moi




Ah bon ? C'est assez long mais ça fonctionne c'est via imageShack.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Alors ?



 parfait !


----------



## wath68 (13 Avril 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Voici mon nouveau desk.
> 
> Je cherche des icônes vert pomme pour mon dock, mais j'ai rien trouvé de convaincant. Je pense que je vais devoir les faire moi même.



En voilà quelques-uns :
http://gakuseisean.deviantart.com/art/Aire-Mac-Icons-60408743
http://madeck.deviantart.com/art/Gr33n-OS-X-icons-45355556
http://MouseRunner.deviantart.com/art/PrimaryCons-Green-39328329
http://el-tuco.deviantart.com/art/GREEN-COLLECTION-76269173
http://onion-chocolate.deviantart.com/art/Icon-Package-II-47245572
http://kampongboy92.deviantart.com/art/Green-Glossy-Icon-Pack-61482790
http://fasticon.com/freeware/?p=4

... en piochant ça et là tu vas peut-être trouver ton bonheur.


Good luck.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Ah bon ? C'est assez long mais ça fonctionne c'est via imageShack.



J'ai rien dit ca marche nickel (J'ai vider les caches, peut-être que le problème venait de là  )
Sinon, c'est chouette


----------



## shenrone (13 Avril 2008)

Mon desk du dimanche


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Avril 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses wath6! et Antoine59, mon desk est en cours de finition là, je reposterai quand ce sera fini fini


----------



## nroK (13 Avril 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Voici mon nouveau desk.
> 
> Je cherche des icônes vert pomme pour mon dock, mais j'ai rien trouvé de convaincant. Je pense que je vais devoir les faire moi même.



Sympa le fond 
c'est possible d'avoir un lien pour le télécharger? 
merci


----------



## nogdra (13 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Mon desk du dimanche



T'aurais un petit lien pour l'icône de safari stp ?


----------



## wath68 (14 Avril 2008)

White is white ...






Quelqu'un aurait-il un lien pour des icônes blancs, s'il vous plaît ?
Parce-que ceux que j'ai essayé de faire ne me plaisent pas trop.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Amana.


----------



## Alexander Riku (14 Avril 2008)

L'icone Safari a été posté quelque posts plus haut


----------



## shenrone (14 Avril 2008)

Tiens l'icone safari, mais remercie tumb c'est lui qui nous les a mises a disposition
http://-anonyme-.free.fr/images/web/shenrone/


----------



## knight2000 (14 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> White is white ...



Coool  , superbe ambiance


----------



## nogdra (14 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Tiens l'icone safari, mais remercie tumb c'est lui qui nous les a mises a disposition
> http://-anonyme-.free.fr/images/web/shenrone/



Bon ben merci à toi tumb et aux autres aussi.


----------



## Alexander Riku (14 Avril 2008)

Voila après pas mal d'attente pour avoir  toutes les icônes qui me plaisent, je post mon bureau.

Néanmoins j'ai a peu près 100 fonds d'écran autre que celui la, j'essaierais de poster un wallpaper pack de ceux que j'ai pu prendre sous deviantart pour les gens qui seraient intéressés 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/Novariku/BureauLundi14.png


----------



## CERDAN (14 Avril 2008)

J'adore ton icone des préférences systeme !! :love:


----------



## link.javaux (14 Avril 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Voila après pas mal d'attente pour avoir  toutes les icônes qui me plaisent, je post mon bureau.
> 
> Néanmoins j'ai a peu près 100 fonds d'écran autre que celui la, j'essaierais de poster un wallpaper pack de ceux que j'ai pu prendre sous deviantart pour les gens qui seraient intéressés
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/Novariku/BureauLundi14.png


je serai plutot interesser, et, y aurait moyen d avoir ton dock ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Avril 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Voila après pas mal d'attente pour avoir  toutes les icônes qui me plaisent, je post mon bureau.
> 
> Néanmoins j'ai a peu près 100 fonds d'écran autre que celui la, j'essaierais de poster un wallpaper pack de ceux que j'ai pu prendre sous deviantart pour les gens qui seraient intéressés
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/Novariku/BureauLundi14.png



T'as trouvé l'icone de ton DD où ? svp.


----------



## Alexander Riku (14 Avril 2008)

Le temps que j'upload tout je vous file tout ca


----------



## Alexander Riku (14 Avril 2008)

Pour le wallpaper pack je posterais demain sur coups de coeur je pensais avoir une page free de dispo mais en fait non.

Pour le system pref : http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/Novariku/systempref5.png

Pour le dd : http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v144/Novariku/HP-iMac-Dock-512.png

Pour le dock : http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/flot

Je crois que le dock c'est ca mais dans le package il faut prendre float ocean


----------



## oohTONY (14 Avril 2008)




----------



## Dos Jones (14 Avril 2008)

@ oohTONY

Ce serait bien de faire comme dans Portfolio Ne pas poster d'images de plus de 700 PPI en largeur ou hauteur et d'un poids n'excédant pas 100Ko

Nous avons encore des membres en connexion RTC

Merci de prendre en compte


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2008)

Sans oublier les utilisateurs qui ont des petits écrans .


----------



## Alexander Riku (14 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sans oublier les utilisateurs qui ont des petits écrans .



J'ai un 22 pouces je vois pas mieux


----------



## oohTONY (14 Avril 2008)

chez moi l'image se réduit après avoir chargée, alors je me suis dit que c'était chez tout le monde parreil. Bon bah désolé, j'ai eu un problème d'aperçu donc j'ai pas pu réduire.... j'édit 

Alexander Riku : ton 22" a moins de 1024pix de large ??? :berk:


----------



## CERDAN (14 Avril 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> chez moi l'image se réduit après avoir chargée, alors je me suis dit que c'était chez tout le monde parreil. Bon bah désolé, j'ai eu un problème d'aperçu donc j'ai pas pu réduire.... j'édit
> 
> Alexander Riku : ton 22" a moins de 1024pix de large ??? :berk:



L'aperçu est réduit oui, mais on doit quand même télécharger entièrement.


----------



## Alexander Riku (14 Avril 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> chez moi l'image se réduit après avoir chargée, alors je me suis dit que c'était chez tout le monde parreil. Bon bah désolé, j'ai eu un problème d'aperçu donc j'ai pas pu réduire.... j'édit
> 
> Alexander Riku : ton 22" a moins de 1024pix de large ??? :berk:



Aucun rapport, ca fait exactement comme toi, ca la réduit automatiquement a la taille du forum, qui elle est fixe, donc la taille de ton écran a partir d'une certaine taille ne change keudalle 

Nan j'ai un bon 22 pouces en très haute résolution


----------



## marcelpahud (15 Avril 2008)

Ma version actuelle :


----------



## shenrone (15 Avril 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ma version actuelle :


J'aime beaucoup ton Wallpaper, si tu peu me le faire passer, je t'en serais reconnaissant


----------



## oohTONY (15 Avril 2008)

http://wallpamac.fr/?p=161


----------



## guiguilap (15 Avril 2008)

​
Voilà mon petit bureau .


----------



## shenrone (15 Avril 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> http://wallpamac.fr/?p=161


Merci 


Le mien


----------



## s2one (15 Avril 2008)

super ce wall de death note  
il vient d'ou cet icone de itunes? merci


----------



## GrInGoo (15 Avril 2008)

s2one a dit:


> super ce wall de death note
> il vient d'ou cet icone de itunes? merci


Dispo ici, un membre l'a donné la semaine dernière


----------



## Lisaraël (16 Avril 2008)

Raaaah, Shenrone, tu l'as trouvée où, l'icône du Luma noir ?

Ca vient d'un set ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## shenrone (16 Avril 2008)

Lisaraël a dit:


> Raaaah, Shenrone, tu l'as trouvée où, l'icône du Luma noir ?
> 
> Ca vient d'un set ?
> 
> Merci d'avance...




Ce soir, tiens il sera


----------



## Lisaraël (16 Avril 2008)

héhé, merci...


----------



## mocmoc (16 Avril 2008)

tenez mon desktop. Classique me diriez vous.


----------



## nroK (16 Avril 2008)

Est ce qu'il y a des restrictions au niveau des icones?
en fait par moment, avec des fichiers png, lorsque je change l'icone, il me met une etiquette standard qui indique les images dans l'explorateur.
Meme en repetant l'operation, l'icone reste identique, pas moyen de lui appliquer le png...

il faut uniquement utilisé un format jpeg et une taille spécial??

( je suis nouveau sur mac  )


----------



## CERDAN (16 Avril 2008)

Il faut utiliser Pic2icon .


----------



## nroK (16 Avril 2008)

C'est le format de mes icones qui n'est pas bon je suppose ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2008)

Oui
Tu mets tes icônes que tu as trouvés dans la moulinette de Pic2cions, puis avec le fichier crée, tu refais la manip du "pomme+i"


----------



## CERDAN (16 Avril 2008)

Non, en fait dans les information de ton applis,dossier,fichier.... ( accessible en faisant &#63743;+i ) l'aperçu de ton fichier doit être le contenu de ce fichier ( c'est à dire l'icone ).

J'espère avoir été compris .


----------



## tweek (16 Avril 2008)

nroK a dit:


> Est ce qu'il y a des restrictions au niveau des icones?
> en fait par moment, avec des fichiers png, lorsque je change l'icone, il me met une etiquette standard qui indique les images dans l'explorateur.
> Meme en repetant l'operation, l'icone reste identique, pas moyen de lui appliquer le png...
> 
> ...




Les icones de OS X ne sont pas en PNG ou .ICO comme sous Windows, mais en .ICNS. Ce format d'image regroupe dans un seul fichier les differentes tailles, 512 - 256 pixels pour HD et full screen, 128px pour le Dock et Thumbnails, 48, et 32 pour les Barres d'outils et 16 pixels pour les menus. Ce format est principalement reserve pour changer l'icone directement dans l'application, pas de pomme + i.

Le second format est une image pour Dossier, que tu copies-colles dans la fenetre d'infos de ce meme dossier, (Pomme + i), ce n'est pas du ICNS, mais cet autre format reserve aux dossiers fonctionne de la meme facon en regroupant differentes tailles d'images. Pic2icon s'occupe de transformer ton image en icone de Dossier et non ICNS. Tu pourras ensuite copier-coller ta nouvelle icone.0
Je recommade d'utiliser de vraies icones avec leur tailles respectives, balancer une simple image, ca va faire ultra-moche en petites tailles 

En plus de Pic2Icon, tu as CandyBar, tres bon logiciel pour organiser et convertir tes icones.


----------



## shenrone (16 Avril 2008)

Lisaraël a dit:


> Raaaah, Shenrone, tu l'as trouvée où, l'icône du Luma noir ?
> 
> Ca vient d'un set ?
> 
> Merci d'avance...



Enjoy!!!

http://MediaDesign.deviantart.com/art/Mario-Galaxy-Luma-Dock-Icons-72981295


----------



## nroK (16 Avril 2008)

merci pour vos réponses


----------



## wath68 (17 Avril 2008)

Ben voyons voir ce que ça donne avec le nouveau pack Sticker ...





:rateau:


----------



## Alexander Riku (17 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben voyons voir ce que ça donne avec le nouveau pack Sticker ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vraiment excellent, je pense essayer de faire un petit truc du style un de ces jours.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Avril 2008)

ENFIIIIIINNNNNNNN le sticker pack 2 est sorti, il faut que je m'absente 3 jours pour qu'il arrive...


----------



## CERDAN (17 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben voyons voir ce que ça donne avec le nouveau pack Sticker ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas très accueillant comme desk !!! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben voyons voir ce que ça donne avec le nouveau pack Sticker ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je me demandais sur un autre fil du forum, qui allé nous pondre le 1er desk "Lanham".
Vu le nombre de desk en 1semaine, je suis pas étonné que ça soit toi Wath  
Sinon, très chouette, même si je trouve que le fond ne fait pas honneur aux icônes  



greggorynque a dit:


> ENFIIIIIINNNNNNNN le sticker pack 2 est sorti, il faut que je m'absente 3 jours pour qu'il arrive...



Bon il arrive ton desk


----------



## wath68 (17 Avril 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, le wall ne s'accorde pas vraiment avec ces magnifiques icônes,
donc voilà, l'erreur est réparée.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon il arrive ton desk



Ben le voila, je préviens, j'aimerais que tout soit encore plus minimal (ascenseurs, et barre de menu a masquage auto, mais bon, ce n'est pas évident) sauf les icônes, flashy au possible.

Concernant Wath, il est rentré dans le syndrome du customisateur fou, ou il passe plus de temps a customiser qu'a utiliser son bureau, nous y sommes tous passés 

Sinon vivement un sticker-folder-pack par lanham (je suis impossible à satisfaire je sais...)

propre





propre doké (avec dock)





salounet (un peu sale quoi)








PS, l'utilitaire de corentin pour enlever les ombres des fenetres est dément, je trouve ca trop classe


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ben le voila,



Alors là chapeaux bas  
Tout s'accorde, les fenêtres avec le wall, les icônes...
Tu as raison sans les ombres, c'est vraiment classe  

Attention après la phase démente du desktopeur fou (qu'illustre parfaitement Wath   ), tu es en train de succomber à la COrentinite ou le minimalisme à l'état pur   

Ps: Wath: Le wall est beaucoup mais beaucoup mieux


----------



## Lisaraël (17 Avril 2008)

Merci Shenrone pour les lumas


----------



## link.javaux (17 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ...




trop bon tes icones, tu sais envoyer le pack ?


----------



## CERDAN (17 Avril 2008)

Trop délire ton desk ,


----------



## F118I4 (17 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> PS, l'utilitaire de corentin pour enlever les ombres des fenetres est dément, je trouve ca trop classe


Magnifique ton nouveau Desk 
L' utilitaire fonctionne sous Leopard?parceque j' ai vu et lu "non compatible avec Mac OS X 10.5.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Avril 2008)

oui mais il marche, mais il faut le reactiver a chaque redemarrage


----------



## F118I4 (18 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui mais il marche, mais il faut le reactiver a chaque redemarrage


Ok merci  .


----------



## lifenight (18 Avril 2008)

Changement de fond d'écran avec ajout de petites box pour les applications ... toujours aussi simple, mais avec une pointe de personnalisation 





et celui de mon iphone


----------



## Lamar (18 Avril 2008)

Salut à tous,

est-il possible de personnaliser fonds et icônes différents selon les utilisateurs ? Je viens d'essayer mais visiblement ça ne fonctionne pas, mais peut-être existe-t-il une astuce que j'ignore.
Merci d'avance.

Nicolas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> la COrentinite



Maladie grave, on peut en mourir malheureusement.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui mais il marche, mais il faut le reactiver a chaque redemarrage



Il suffit d'ajouter ShadowKiller aux applications qui s'ouvrent au démarrage.
Pour cela ouvrir les Préférences Système -> Comptes -> Ouverture.


----------



## greggorynque (18 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il suffit d'ajouter ShadowKiller aux applications qui s'ouvrent au démarrage.
> Pour cela ouvrir les Préférences Système -> Comptes -> Ouverture.



je sais, mais vu que je ne redemarre jais mon macbook


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Changement de fond d'écran avec ajout de petites box pour les applications ... toujours aussi simple, mais avec une pointe de personnalisation
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Juste une pointe qui réussis très bien à donner un petit effet sympathique  



C0rentin a dit:


> Maladie grave, on peut en mourir malheureusement.



Oui, je sais. Un jour, il va falloir révéler aux yeux de tous, le cimetière tout près de ce fil, où s'entasse des centaines de nouveaux macgéens qui n'ont pas survécus à cette épreuve  


Lamar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> est-il possible de personnaliser fonds et icônes différents selon les utilisateurs ? Je viens d'essayer mais visiblement ça ne fonctionne pas, mais peut-être existe-t-il une astuce que j'ignore.
> Merci d'avance.
> ...



Je pense que non.
Si astuce il y a, je serais fort heureux de la connaitre


----------



## Bombigolo (18 Avril 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Changement de fond d'écran avec ajout de petites box pour les applications ... toujours aussi simple, mais avec une pointe de personnalisation



Sympa , peut tu me dire ou tu trouves les icones des "bacs" à documents ?
merci


----------



## CERDAN (18 Avril 2008)

C0rentin m'a transmis sa maladie :

C0rentino SALE
C0rentino  MOINS SALE
C0rentino PROPRE


----------



## nroK (18 Avril 2008)

lifenight a dit:


> Changement de fond d'écran avec ajout de petites box pour les applications ... toujours aussi simple, mais avec une pointe de personnalisation



Très beau le fond d'écran !!!
C'est possible d'avoir un lien?


----------



## EMqA (18 Avril 2008)

C'est ma tournée



Bombigolo a dit:


> Sympa , peut tu me dire ou tu trouves les icones des "bacs" à documents ?
> merci



ici



nroK a dit:


> Très beau le fond d'écran !!!
> C'est possible d'avoir un lien?



Là


----------



## CERDAN (18 Avril 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> C'est ma tournée
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai qu'il est super sympa, j'avais déjà vu je crois .


----------



## Kerala (18 Avril 2008)

Bon bah j'ai encore changé mon fon d'écran, ça devient maladif...:rose: 

http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1un8.png


----------



## fadem (18 Avril 2008)

Mon petit nouveau. Les paysages champêtres, ça me détend


----------



## Kukana (18 Avril 2008)

ca me fait penser a windaube  :casse:


----------



## maiwen (18 Avril 2008)

faut s'en affranchir 

c'est pas l'apparence qui compte  (dis-je dans un sujet custo ...)


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Avril 2008)

fadem a dit:


> Mon petit nouveau. Les paysages champêtres, ça me détend



Très jolie, en ce moment j'ai un wall dans le même genre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Avril 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> ​
> Voilà mon petit bureau .



superbe, il vient d'ou le fond stp ?


----------



## oohTONY (18 Avril 2008)

http://wallpamac.fr/?p=154


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2008)

Kerala a dit:


> Bon bah j'ai encore changé mon fon d'écran, ça devient maladif...:rose:
> 
> http://img168.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1un8.png




Bienvenue au club ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 


The Tardis (de la série britannique culte; Dr Who)


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2008)

guiguilap, magnifique wall', mais je trouve le dock un poil trop grand (avis perso)


Bon, je me suis enfin décidé à garder un seul et unique wallpaper pendant au moins une semaine (lol ça va être dur)
Donc, j'ai choisi un de mes préférés, et colorié les icônes en fonction de celui-ci pour essayer d'avoir une certaine uniformité.

Respects et crédits à leurs auteurs respectifs.

- icônes : Albook by Laurent Baumann
- wallpaper : Alone by Kol


Edit : voir 2 posts plus loin.


----------



## CERDAN (19 Avril 2008)

Serein .


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Serein .



Merci beaucoup.


Dernières modifications des icônes, et maintenant je n'y touche plus.

Voilà mon desk définitif :


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

On te connaît tu en postes un dans les 12 heures maxi .


----------



## tweek (19 Avril 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

tweek a dit:


>



Hypnotique


----------



## guiguilap (19 Avril 2008)

tweek a dit:


>



Très sympa


----------



## guiguilap (19 Avril 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> http://wallpamac.fr/?p=154



Fournisseur officiel de plaisir . (pour les yeux hein ! )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

Peu de changement, je viens juste d'être contaminé par la COrentinite.
C'est vrai que sans les ombres, les fenêtres sont super classes


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2008)

Splendide, bravo.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Splendide, bravo.



Merci 
Sinon, soyons sérieux, quant est-ce que tu nous postes ton prochain desk   ?


----------



## CERDAN (20 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Hypnotique



J'aurais pas dit mieux    un ptit lien ?

( 00h54    ... :sleep:  )


----------



## Makhno (20 Avril 2008)

Je vous lis tous les jours, toujours des desks plus chouettes les uns que les autres... 

V'là ma modeste contribution à ce topic...


----------



## fadem (20 Avril 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Je vous lis tous les jours, toujours des desks plus chouettes les uns que les autres...
> 
> V'là ma modeste contribution à ce topic...



 ça met en joie dès le matin tiens, il a une super bouille ! (en revanche, ça va, il a pas trop mauvaise haleine ???)


----------



## Makhno (20 Avril 2008)

fadem a dit:


> ça met en joie dès le matin tiens, il a une super bouille ! (en revanche, ça va, il a pas trop mauvaise haleine ???)



Non, c'est bon, Colgate tout les matins et pis vouala :rateau:
D'habitude mes fonds d'écran changent à chaque démarrage mais là, m'a trop plu l'animal :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

my new desktop:*
version fullscreen: *
with dock:





without:





* version small screen: *
with desktop:




without:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

Sympa l'ensemble Makhno   

LHO, ben c'est LHO, toujours avec une ambiance assez étrange. j'aime.  .


----------



## appleking (20 Avril 2008)

tweek a dit:


>



Un lien pour le wall.


----------



## F118I4 (20 Avril 2008)

appleking a dit:


> Un lien pour le wall.


ColorFlow par iKon: http://kon.deviantart.com/art/colorFLOW-77660578


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

20 Avril 2008.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

Sacré C0rentin :love: 
On en fait pas 2 comme toi   
  
Je l'ai toujours dis, COrentin, c'est un conceptuel, même dans les titres de ces desk (Non sans rappeler On Kawara)


----------



## giga64 (20 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sacré COrentin :love:
> On en fait pas 2 comme toi



Tiens je viens de percuter que Corentin s'écrit avec un zéro et non un O majuscule

*C0rentin &#8800; COrentin*

Voilà, c'était la minute essentielle :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 20 Avril 2008.



j'aime bien cette forme de (faux) déséquilibre que sous-tend les motifs du papier peint et la grande diagonale.

à ce sujet voir les oeuvres de Philippe Faure:
un artiste qui peint du papiers peint, 
travaillant sur la surcharge du motif avec un clin d'oeil aux années 70...






Philippe Faure.​


----------



## greggorynque (20 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 20 Avril 2008.



comment as tu enlevé le bouton "ajouter a iphoto" de quicklook car je n'aime pas trop tout modifier (genre toi qui enlève des catégories aux préférences système) mais ce bouton il ne me sert vraiment a rien...

merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2008)

:rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

Tu peux le faire en mettant une icône transparente ou en modifiant les .nibs avec Interface Builder.
Ça se passe dans /Système/Bibliothèque/PrivateFrameworks/QuickLookUI.framework/Version/A/Resources/.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:



Tu n'es qu'un faible .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon, je me suis enfin décidé à garder un seul et unique wallpaper pendant au moins une semaine (lol ça va être dur)
> Donc, j'ai choisi un de mes préférés, et colorié les icônes en fonction de celui-ci pour essayer d'avoir une certaine uniformité.
> .





wath68 a dit:


> Dernières modifications des icônes, et maintenant je n'y touche plus.





C0rentin a dit:


> On te connaît tu en postes un dans les 12 heures maxi .





antoine59 a dit:


> Sinon, soyons sérieux, quant est-ce que tu nous postes ton prochain desk   ?





wath68 a dit:


> :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose: :rose:



Alors, qu'est-ce qu'on dis ? :love: :love: 

Sinon, chouette ensemble, bien que pour ma part, je changerais les icônes du bureau.


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2008)

J'ai tenu plus que 12h lolll


----------



## giga64 (20 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Sinon, chouette ensemble, bien que pour ma part, je changerais les icônes du bureau.



Et hop, c'est reparti pour une vingtaine de desks...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Et hop, c'est reparti pour une vingtaine de desks...



alors 20 x 12, cela fait...


----------



## tweek (21 Avril 2008)

appleking a dit:


> Un lien pour le wall.



la flemme.


----------



## tweek (21 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 20 Avril 2008.



Faudra que je comprenne la barre de menus en haut.. hehe 


<3 Miimalisme [again] :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

Ben justement la cacher, j'attends avec impatience la mise à jour de MenuFela.


----------



## greggorynque (21 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ben justement la cacher, j'attends avec impatience la mise à jour de MenuFela.



moi aussi !

par contre je n'ai toujours pas réussi à me faire a butler......


----------



## link.javaux (21 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ben justement la cacher, j'attends avec impatience la mise à jour de MenuFela.



http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/24019


?


----------



## greggorynque (21 Avril 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/24019
> 
> 
> ?


pas mal, mais le problème c'est qu'il est du coup impossible d'utiliser la barre de menu, ce pgm la supprime, il ne la masque pas :X

Ah si je n'ai rien dit, ca marche ! ! ! (corentin va être heureux )mais je n'ose pas a y associer le finder...

PS: attention avec adium mail ect... cela a l'air de rezetter le trousseau associé :s
Ne marche pas avec la suite CS3
Par contre c'est DEMENT avec firefox 

EXEMPLE ! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Kukana (21 Avril 2008)

*Dirty*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/24019
> 
> 
> ?



Je ne connaissais pas, merci.


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ben justement la cacher, j'attends avec impatience la mise à jour de MenuFela.




Moi aussi


----------



## greggorynque (21 Avril 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi aussi



Ca marche avec ce nouveau programme trouvable 4 posts plus haut 

Moins simple que menufela mais gratuit et stable  et marche sous X.5


----------



## tweek (21 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ben justement la cacher, j'attends avec impatience la mise à jour de MenuFela.



Okay, je vois


----------



## shenrone (21 Avril 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *Dirty*



Excellent ton dock, tu pourrais me dire ou le trouver?:rose:


----------



## link.javaux (21 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas, merci.



y a pas de quoi


----------



## greggorynque (21 Avril 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> y a pas de quoi


cela marche appliqué au finder ?


----------



## Kukana (21 Avril 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Excellent ton dock, tu pourrais me dire ou le trouver?:rose:



Voila


----------



## CERDAN (22 Avril 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *Dirty*



J'aime bien le WALL


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> cela marche appliqué au finder ?



Teste stp, j'ai peur .


----------



## knight2000 (22 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'aime bien le WALL


Moi aussi, un pitit lien please ?


----------



## greggorynque (22 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Teste stp, j'ai peur .



tu plaisantes ? tu gicles les icones des 3/4 des tes applis et les menus du tableau des pref systèmes et tu as peur de ca ?  :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:

Le problème c'est que mon ordi c'est mon outil de travail (même si cela ne se voit pas) et le moindre plantage va me faire sacrément mal...:rose:

Bref sinon c'étais peu être ironique et dans ce cas je serais ravi de savoir si cela marche chez toi une fois le finder ajouté manuellement...


----------



## link.javaux (22 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ...



Non j'ai pas essayé, je suie en rss macupdate et du coup je connais pas mal de logiciel simplement. 

Si tu as peur, trouve quelqu'un qui utilise timemachine.
Il active l'option, et si ça marche pas, il lui suffit de taper le cd de léopard et de lancer l'option "restaurer avec timemachine"


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> tu plaisantes ? tu gicles les icones des 3/4 des tes applis et les menus du tableau des pref systèmes et tu as peur de ca ?  :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:
> 
> Le problème c'est que mon ordi c'est mon outil de travail (même si cela ne se voit pas) et le moindre plantage va me faire sacrément mal...:rose:
> 
> Bref sinon c'étais peu être ironique et dans ce cas je serais ravi de savoir si cela marche chez toi une fois le finder ajouté manuellement...



J'ai essayé, ça ne marche pas avec le Finder, dommage.


----------



## greggorynque (22 Avril 2008)

merci


----------



## shenrone (22 Avril 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Voila


Thank you!


----------



## Kukana (22 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'aime bien le WALL



Moi aussi 

Juste pour renseignement elle s'appelle Hayden Panettiere et a joué dans Heroes


----------



## knight2000 (22 Avril 2008)

Merci 

"Sauve la cheerleader hum ?"


----------



## Kukana (22 Avril 2008)

knight2000 a dit:


> Merci
> 
> "Sauve la cheerleader hum ?"



ouip  
Ici


----------



## shenrone (22 Avril 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> ouip
> Ici


Aprés vérification de ton lien tu ne m'as donné ton dock , mais le lien du wallpaper, donc si tu pouvais ....

...merci d'avance:rose:


----------



## Kukana (22 Avril 2008)

Ca apparaît comme blanc mais il y a vraiment le dock


----------



## shenrone (22 Avril 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Ca apparaît comme blanc mais il y a vraiment le dock


Ah mais comment ça marche, habituellement j'utilise candybar pour changer le dock (mais j'ai des fichier avec une icone en forme de boite plastique) là je ne vois pas comment faire!


----------



## greggorynque (22 Avril 2008)

tu glisses le fichier image sur l'image du dock dans candybar


----------



## Benji (22 Avril 2008)

dernier grab avant la retraite bien meritee de mon ibook


----------



## SuperStar (23 Avril 2008)

Bonjour, petit question aux connaisseurs:

Y a t'il un moyen de locker la fenetre d'Adium sur le bureau ( exemple, quand je fais un F5 pour devoiler le bureau elle s'ecarte aussi, comme toutes les autres fenetres d'applis...).

Merci !


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Avril 2008)

SuperStar a dit:


> Bonjour, petit question aux connaisseurs:
> 
> Y a t'il un moyen de locker la fenetre d'Adium sur le bureau ( exemple, quand je fais un F5 pour devoiler le bureau elle s'ecarte aussi, comme toutes les autres fenetres d'applis...).
> 
> Merci !



Je crois que tu peux pas, le but de F5 étant d'écarter toutes les fenêtres. :mouais:


----------



## SuperStar (23 Avril 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Je crois que tu peux pas, le but de F5 étant d'écarter toutes les fenêtres. :mouais:



Je suis pourtant sur a 90% d'avoir deja pu le faire avec une version precedente


----------



## oohTONY (23 Avril 2008)

Merci watch68 ^^





Cliquez pour agrandir


----------



## greggorynque (25 Avril 2008)

Alors on va jouer a un jeu, j'ai customisé un nouveau truc génial (enfin ça n'engage que moi), mais quoi ? ? ?

dès que la réponse est trouvé je vous envoie le lien 

DIRTYYY


----------



## Kukana (25 Avril 2008)

les boutons j'ai de la chance et rechercher google .???:mouais:


----------



## greggorynque (25 Avril 2008)

non, pas ca


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

Je pense pas que ce soit ça, mais j'en profite pour te poser une question.
Quel est ton navigateur web, pour que tu puisses le mettre en simple fenêtre comme pour le finder? 
(Sinon, tu n'aurai pas customiser la barre de défilement dans le finder?)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Alors on va jouer a un jeu, j'ai customisé un nouveau truc génial (enfin ça n'engage que moi), mais quoi ? ? ?
> 
> dès que la réponse est trouvé je vous envoie le lien
> 
> DIRTYYY



J'adore frère minimaliste.
C'est pas les boutons que tu as modifié de VLC (<- > ->) et tu les a ajouté sur le shot ?
Parce que tu l'as en double.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je pense pas que ce soit ça, mais j'en profite pour te poser une question.
> Quel est ton navigateur web, pour que tu puisses le mettre en simple fenêtre comme pour le finder?
> (Sinon, tu n'aurai pas customiser la barre de défilement dans le finder?)



C'est Firefox , sinon si utilises Safari il existe une méthode je l'avais posté ça se passe ici.


----------



## greggorynque (25 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je pense pas que ce soit ça, mais j'en profite pour te poser une question.
> Quel est ton navigateur web, pour que tu puisses le mettre en simple fenêtre comme pour le finder?
> (Sinon, tu n'aurai pas customiser la barre de défilement dans le finder?)



Alors le navigateur c'est firefox 3béta5, la barre de menu est très customisable ce qui est pratique , il manque juste un seul bouton avec arreter/rafraichir comme dans safari pour que l'interface soit parfaite...).
Sinon attention, cette beta est enfin compatible avec adblock (indispensable) mais elle plante un peu sur certains sites encore...

 et gagné, c'est les barres défilements, je trouve celles de base affreuses, et en attendant une MAJ de shapeshifter, macthemes a sortit un petit packaging tout beau qui peret de mettre a toutes les applis les barres de défilements d'itunes...


----------



## greggorynque (25 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'adore frère minimaliste.
> C'est pas les boutons que tu as modifié de VLC (<- > ->) et tu les a ajouté sur le shot ?
> Parce que tu l'as en double.



non par contre tu m'a donné une idée, je pense que je vais changer les boutons de VLC, je n'ai pas trop ceux la...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

Enfin ça me paraît bizarre tu as deux fois les mêmes boutons sur la fenêtre de contrôle.


----------



## greggorynque (25 Avril 2008)

non il y en a 2 pour passer de chanson a chanson et 2 pour avancer dans la chanson 

bon je viens de faire un rapide (très rapide) reskin de VLC, j'ai minimalisé encore un peu plus le thème, je le passerais a l'occasion...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

Ah ok, sympa.
Sinon j'ai envoyé un mail aux auteurs de MenuFela pour savoir si une version de Leopard allait sortir ... Toujours pas de réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est Firefox , sinon si utilises Safari il existe une méthode je l'avais posté ça se passe ici.



Merci pour l'info  .



greggorynque a dit:


> et gagné, c'est les barres défilements, je trouve celles de base affreuses, et en attendant une MAJ de shapeshifter, macthemes a sortit un petit packaging tout beau qui peret de mettre a toutes les applis les barres de défilements d'itunes...



Moi aussi, j'aime pas trop la barre de base. Je l'ai changé pour une barre blanche, trouvé sur macthème et déjà relayé sur macgé.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

Moi aussi je les utilise (Mail).


----------



## Bibouse (26 Avril 2008)

Bon après des mois ou j'admire vos bureaux je me décide de poster le miens histoire d'ajouter mon humble contribution à ce post.

Bon c'est rien de génial, je n'utilise aucun soft de customisation donc tout est fait à la mano...:rose: 

*CLEAN*




*DIRTY*




Merci de votre indulgence....


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2008)

C'est un peu "noir" mais je trouve l'image sympa.


----------



## tweek (26 Avril 2008)

Bibouse a dit:


> Bon après des mois ou j'admire vos bureaux je me décide de poster le miens histoire d'ajouter mon humble contribution à ce post.
> 
> Bon c'est rien de génial, je n'utilise aucun soft de customisation donc tout est fait à la mano...:rose:
> 
> ...






en plus de la barre laterale, T'as oublie d'effacer ton nom en haut de la fenetre.


----------



## link.javaux (26 Avril 2008)

Bibouse a dit:


> ...



cool philippe


----------



## Bibouse (26 Avril 2008)

tweek a dit:


> en plus de la barre laterale, T'as oublie d'effacer ton nom en haut de la fenetre.



Oups ....:mouais:  ....c'est corrigé ....


----------



## Kukana (26 Avril 2008)

Bibouse a dit:


> Oups ....:mouais:  ....c'est corrigé ....



on le voit encore quand il est cité


----------



## tweek (26 Avril 2008)

Bibouse a dit:


> Oups ....:mouais:  ....c'est corrigé ....




Ha bon? je vois toujours Philippe Bickel.


----------



## G.tristan (26 Avril 2008)

voici mon desktop avec un super coucher de solei


----------



## giga64 (26 Avril 2008)

tristcobra a dit:


> voici mon desktop avec un super coucher de solei



Ah là, question minimalisme, t'as grave torché *C0rentin* 


Un coup d'oeil par ici


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2008)

Un petit air de NY


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Avril 2008)

Pas mal le desk, j'aurai juste vu le dock a gauche ou en bas, ça fait bizarre a droite.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Pas mal le desk, j'aurai juste vu le dock a gauche ou en bas, ça fait bizarre a droite.



Vachement pratique lorsque je suis à mon flat et que j'ai mon écran externe


----------



## Alexander Riku (26 Avril 2008)

Le fond est énorme mais pourquoi avoir mis des galets devant quoi ? ça gâche tout. Enfin a mon gout.


----------



## Pharmacos (26 Avril 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Le fond est énorme mais pourquoi avoir mis des galets devant quoi ? ça gâche tout. Enfin a mon gout.



Demande à celui qui a prit la photo 

Cf. Interfacelift


----------



## Hedicito (26 Avril 2008)

Screenshot basique, mais irrésistible ou ici


----------



## tweek (27 Avril 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Le fond est énorme mais pourquoi avoir mis des galets devant quoi ? ça gâche tout. Enfin a mon gout.



      


Winner!!!    


Merci, j'ai bien rigole! :love:


----------



## G.tristan (27 Avril 2008)

tristcobra a dit:


> voici mon desktop avec un super coucher de solei



deso pas eu le temps de metre la photo mais la voici


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2008)

C'est pas les Sanguinaires ces îles ?


----------



## G.tristan (27 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> C'est pas les Sanguinaires ces îles ?



oui ses bien les iles sanguinaires


----------



## Alexander Riku (27 Avril 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


> Screenshot basique, mais irrésistible ou ici



Coucou, superbe image en fond d'écran, tu as un lien ?


----------



## CERDAN (27 Avril 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Coucou, superbe image en fond d'écran, tu as un lien ?



Ouai, c'est vraiment pas mal, ça donne une super ambiance .


----------



## giga64 (27 Avril 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Ah là, question minimalisme, t'as grave torché *C0rentin*





tristcobra a dit:


> deso pas eu le temps de metre la photo mais la voici



Bien, bien... donc je retire ce que j'ai dit à propos du minimalisme 

Et ça fera un point disco pour ton premier desk 

@+


----------



## giga64 (27 Avril 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Le fond est énorme mais pourquoi avoir mis des galets devant quoi ? ça gâche tout. Enfin a mon gout.



Ben oui, quelle idée de poser l'appareil par terre pour la photo  

T'avais encore pioché allègrement dans la pharmacie de l'hosto, *Pharmacos* ?


----------



## Hedicito (27 Avril 2008)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Coucou, superbe image en fond d'écran, tu as un lien ?



Oui bien sur, va ici.


----------



## Hedicito (27 Avril 2008)

En voici un autre tres frais.


----------



## CERDAN (27 Avril 2008)

T'as a un screenshot plus grand ? On pourrait mieux apprécier ton desk .


----------



## Hedicito (27 Avril 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> T'as a un screenshot plus grand ? On pourrait mieux apprécier ton desk .



Plus grand avec lien pour le wall


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2008)

Pas mal !


----------



## G.tristan (27 Avril 2008)

ca c'est mon desktop pour les jour sombre(quand j'ai le cafard)


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Avril 2008)

Tu veux un XanaX ??


----------



## Alexander Riku (27 Avril 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


> Plus grand avec lien pour le wall



Très sympa, malheureusement le lien marche pas donc si tu pouvais uploader cette superbe image quelque part  ca serait géant.


----------



## Maximouse (27 Avril 2008)

tristcobra a dit:


> ca c'est mon desktop pour les jour sombre(quand j'ai le cafard)



Cafard, cafard, :mouais:  parce que quand même il fait beau et la bourse est positive


----------



## wath68 (27 Avril 2008)




----------



## tweek (28 Avril 2008)

Clean | Dirty


----------



## Kerala (28 Avril 2008)

http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1rk1.png


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2008)

tristcobra a dit:


> oui ses bien les iles sanguinaires




Je me disais aussi  , beau pays !


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2008)

Voici le mien pour ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Voici mon desk !
Par contre je ne comprends rien a liteicon


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Sinon pour Litlecon, il est très simple. il suffit de glisser-déposer tes icônes (que tu as préalablement convertis en fichiers compatibles en passant par Img2icns par exemple) là où tu souhaites puis d'enregistrer et relancer le dock (éventuellement, tu devras redémarrer l'ordi)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Ok merci ! tu aimes mon desk ?
un nouveau :


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Personnellement, je préfère ton premier desk, car je pense qu'avec le wall très sympa, il y a un moyen d'harmoniser le tout avec un des icônes (dans un style pop) sympathiques en apprenant à utiliser Litlecon


----------



## giga64 (28 Avril 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Voici mon desk !
> Par contre je ne comprends rien a liteicon



J'aime beaucoup le wall... une création perso ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2008)

Non pixel girl


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Pour liteicon je dois (apres avoir rendu au format compatible) mettre les icônes ou ? dans le dock ou dans le carré appli dans liteicon ?  
Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Oui, étonnant non ?


----------



## greggorynque (29 Avril 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour liteicon je dois (apres avoir rendu au format compatible) mettre les icônes ou ? dans le dock ou dans le carré appli dans liteicon ?
> Merci de votre aide



Tu glisse chaque icône sur l'icône de l'application que tu souhaite remplacer, tout simplement...  

    

(utilise la souris pour ca:hein


----------



## CERDAN (29 Avril 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Tu glisse chaque icône sur l'icône de l'application que tu souhaite remplacer, tout simplement...
> 
> 
> 
> (utilise la souris pour ca:hein



   

Il faut rester appuyé sur le bouton gauche aussi . :sleep:


----------



## Toumak (29 Avril 2008)

Allez, ça fait un bail !

Voici mon desk' du moment, sous Leopard of course !






Clean [] Dirty

Thème : iLeopard
Wall : Carbon Fiber
iCones : CS3 Extras modifiés


----------



## tweek (29 Avril 2008)

Feux tricolores de Tiger dans le rsrc! :love:


----------



## greggorynque (29 Avril 2008)

pas mal du tout 

je n'aime pas trop les dock monocromes mais sinon c'est super


----------



## Toumak (29 Avril 2008)

***


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Avril 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Clean | Dirty




C'est pas mal ton Desk tweek, tu as un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## MacMadam (29 Avril 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> C'est pas mal ton Desk tweek, tu as un lien pour le wall ?



Cool, le desk  Mais comment arrives-tu à avoir le nom de fichier à côté de l'icône, et non en bas ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

MacMadam a dit:


> Cool, le desk  Mais comment arrives-tu à avoir le nom de fichier à côté de l'icône, et non en bas ?



Quant tu es sur le bureau, tu va dans "Présentation" dans la barre de tâches, puis tu fais afficher les options de présentations.
Là il te suffit de cocher la case "À droite" pour la position du texte


----------



## MacMadam (29 Avril 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Quant tu es sur le bureau, tu va dans "Présentation" dans la barre de tâches, puis tu fais afficher les options de présentations.
> Là il te suffit de cocher la case "À droite" pour la position du texte



Woops, j'avais complètement oublié cette option  :rateau: 
Merci Antoine59 à qui j'ai déjà donné un coup de boule trop récemment.


----------



## CERDAN (29 Avril 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Allez, ça fait un bail !
> 
> Voici mon desk' du moment, sous Leopard of course !
> 
> ...



Pas mal . Ca change de l'ordinaire .


----------



## F118I4 (29 Avril 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Clean | Dirty



 Magnifique ton desk  .Tu peux mettre un lien pour ton icône vidéo (la caméra avec le desk de leopard dessus) STP. merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Un nouveau :


----------



## greggorynque (29 Avril 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau :



je sais ps d'ou tu le sors, mais très joli wall


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

Merci  
C'est dans : postez vos plus belles photos..
Tu le veux ?


----------



## greggorynque (29 Avril 2008)

Ben non, il est de moi


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2008)

En tout cas j'adore cette image


----------



## CERDAN (29 Avril 2008)

.

Je suis dans le fou rire. :rose: 

......:sleep:


----------



## greggorynque (29 Avril 2008)

j'aime l'auto-complimentation, désolé


----------



## tweek (30 Avril 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> C'est pas mal ton Desk tweek, tu as un lien pour le wall ?



Ouais, c'est un desk de moi, je l'ai pas encore release, trop occupe + flemme sans doute 

Bientot 




			
				 saint_shaka a dit:
			
		

> Magnifique ton desk  .Tu peux mettre un lien pour ton icône vidéo (la caméra avec le desk de leopard dessus) STP. merci




par ici


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2008)

Voici mon desk du jour, j'essaye d'aller vers du paysage mais il y a toujours une voiture dessus


----------



## greggorynque (30 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Voici mon desk du jour, j'essaye d'aller vers du paysage mais il y a toujours une voiture dessus



c'est surtout une architecture,le bloc derrière est de jean nouvel je crois


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

Un nouveau :rateau:  :


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2008)

Superbe et original, ça donne envie d'entrer dans la maison. Tu l'as trouvé où ?


----------



## knight2000 (30 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Voici mon desk du jour, j'essaye d'aller vers du paysage mais il y a toujours une voiture dessus



j'aime bien le wall, un petit lien stp ?


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2008)

knight2000 a dit:


> j'aime bien le wall, un petit lien stp ?




là !


----------



## knight2000 (30 Avril 2008)

génial, merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Superbe et original, ça donne envie d'entrer dans la maison. Tu l'as trouvé où ?



Je crois que c'est interfacelift
je te mets un lien vers l'image :


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir une petite question : savez vous ou trouver les icones de : garageband ; iphoto ; itunes ;
amsn ; mozilla ; safari ; chess ; liteicon ; carnet d'adresse ; apercu ; preference systeme ; mail ; word le tout en blanc creme ou gris ?? Merci d'avance


----------



## greggorynque (1 Mai 2008)

Albook


----------



## wath68 (1 Mai 2008)

Haaaaaaaaaa ça faisait longtemps ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Albook


Il me met ça au format mpeg 
et il m'ouvre quicktime..et ensuite il met ce fichier n'est pas une sequence :rateau:


----------



## EMqA (1 Mai 2008)

Essaye ici.


----------



## greggorynque (1 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il me met ça au format mpeg
> et il m'ouvre quicktime..et ensuite il met ce fichier n'est pas une sequence :rateau:



voila le lien du site de l'auteur

Laurent Baumann

Edit: Grilled


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

C'est la ou j'ai telechargé mon finder


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Joli shot Wath .


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joli shot Wath .


C'est vrai c'est très harmonieux. On en voit pas beaucoup des comme ça.


----------



## wath68 (1 Mai 2008)

Merci merci merci, mais malheureusement la photo n'est pas de moi.

Pour ceux que ça interesse, voici le lien pour le wall :
Bird of Paradise by Mindy Weaver, chez IconFactory


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Voici mon nouveau bureau : (merci a greg  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Voici mon nouveau bureau : (merci a greg  )



Là, j'avoue, respect  
J'adore l'ambiance. L'orange et le gris vont parfaitement ensemble, belle harmonie dans les icônes.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2008)

Merci !


----------



## CERDAN (1 Mai 2008)

Très beau contraste, un des desk que j'ai apprécié le plus, félicitations etienne000 !


----------



## TiLu (2 Mai 2008)

Et hop, un neuf  

Ici qu'il se cache


----------



## Maximouse (2 Mai 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Et hop, un neuf
> 
> Ici qu'il se cache



J'adore le wall, et dock aussi

Je recherche depuis longtemps des drapeaux en format 1920, si quelqu'un connait un lien


----------



## TiLu (2 Mai 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> J'adore le wall, et dock aussi
> 
> Je recherche depuis longtemps des drapeaux en format 1920, si quelqu'un connait un lien



Moi je ne cherchais que celui là mais il y aussi le canadien et l'américain à cette adresse.


----------



## wath68 (2 Mai 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> J'adore le wall, et dock aussi
> 
> Je recherche depuis longtemps des drapeaux en format 1920, si quelqu'un connait un lien




ICI peut-être


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Très beau contraste, un des desk que j'ai apprécié le plus, félicitations etienne000 !



Merci CERDAN .


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2008)

Le dernier ?.......


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2008)

J'adore....l'aston 
Et les icones


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2008)

Merci !  

Le même modifié (je trouvais les icônes un peu trop grande)


----------



## Maximouse (2 Mai 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Moi je ne cherchais que celui là mais il y aussi le canadien et l'américain à cette adresse.





wath68 a dit:


> ICI peut-être



Merci à tous les deux.

@ wath, je connaissais la collection Grunge Flag de xxoblivionxx


----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2008)

- wallpaper Grow remixé
- icons Albook remixés
- dock remixé







:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Un petit nouveau !


----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2008)

J'ai essayé de donner un peu de relief au wall' en jouant avec les ombres et la netteté, mais je ne suis pas trop sûr du résultat.

Alea Jacta Est ... lol

Edit: petit changement d'indicateurs


----------



## greggorynque (3 Mai 2008)

ouaip c'est mieux le premier me faisais mal au yeux a un point abominable


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Tout à fait d'accord avec Antoine ( )
Ce desk est vraiment top Wath, je pense l'un de mes préférés que tu aies fait


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Existe-il un pack d'icones blanc ou blanc creme ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Puft de Daid Lanham à moins que tu connaisse déjà ?

Sinon, faut piocher un peu partout...
Essaye de faire des recherches sur deviantart.


----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord avec Antoine ( )
> Ce desk est vraiment top Wath, je pense l'un de mes préférés que tu aies fait



:rose: :rose: :rose:  Merci beaucoup.




etienne000 a dit:


> Existe-il un pack d'icones blanc ou blanc creme ?



Edit : grillé, trop lent.

Le seul que je connaisse, Puft by David Lanham


Encore et toujours avec mes test ...


----------



## tweek (3 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Encore et toujours avec mes test ...



Oui, oui, on a compris que tu as une delicieuse collection de walls oranges avec des brushes differentes appliquees.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Un petit nouveau :


----------



## maiwen (3 Mai 2008)

dites, c'est vraiment utile de changer deux wall plusieurs fois dans la journée ?  c'est pas un peu fatiguant ?


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Mai 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> dites, c'est vraiment utile de changer deux wall plusieurs fois dans la journée ?  c'est pas un peu fatiguant ?



On fait ce qu'on peut pour augmenter ses compteurs....


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Bah..J'aime pas avoir toujours le même fond d'ecran


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> On fait ce qu'on peut pour augmenter ses compteurs....



Il pourrait se contenter de poster des bienvenues dans le topic "Présentez-vous" .


----------



## greggorynque (3 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il pourrait se contenter de poster des bienvenues dans le topic "Présentez-vous" .



tu fais ca ?   



etienne000 a dit:


> Bah..J'aime pas avoir toujours le même fond d'ecran



ben tu peux activer le cycle automatique des fonds d'écran intégré a Macos et ne pas reposter dès qu'il change


----------



## tweek (4 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un petit nouveau :



Trop bien l'imitation


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> tu fais ca ?
> 
> 
> 
> ben tu peux activer le cycle automatique des fonds d'écran intégré a Macos et ne pas reposter dès qu'il change



Bon je vais poster mes nouveaux fonds d'ecran toutes les 5 secondes maintenant


----------



## greggorynque (4 Mai 2008)

justement, dans ce cas, tu ne post plus tes desk a chaque changement de Wall, mais de thême, normal quoi


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

Le theme que j'ai je ne le changerai plus (le gris)


----------



## palmagora (4 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un petit nouveau :



Tu pourrais poster le fond ou nous dire comment faire un fond du même style ? J'adore vraiment le look !!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

4 Mai 2008.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 4 Mai 2008.


Gta IV 
Je l'ai mercredi


----------



## giga64 (4 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 4 Mai 2008.



*C0rentin*, le seul Macuser qui pourra continuer à utiliser son Mac après avoir perdu la vue... sans toucher aux options Accès universel. 



			
				C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Et hop, tout dans la tête, rien sur l'écran :style:



:love: :love: :love:


----------



## palmagora (4 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


>



Merci !!


----------



## tweek (5 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 4 Mai 2008.




Victorian Wall :love:


----------



## Hedicito (5 Mai 2008)

Voici mon desk pour le mois de Mai


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

Joli .


----------



## CERDAN (5 Mai 2008)

Jolies icones ! C'est quoi celles à côté de Aperture ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> *C0rentin*, le seul Macuser qui pourra continuer à utiliser son Mac après avoir perdu la vue... sans toucher aux options Accès universel.
> 
> 
> 
> :love: :love: :love:



Ben tout est utilisable, la barre des menus fonctionne impeccablement (il faut juste le temps de s'habituer au placement des mots) .


----------



## knight2000 (5 Mai 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


> Voici mon desk pour le mois de Mai



joli wall, un petit lien pour le récup stp ?


----------



## Hedicito (5 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Jolies icones ! C'est quoi celles à côté de Aperture ?



A coté de Aperture c est le SUPER RSS reader: Times!


----------



## Hedicito (5 Mai 2008)

knight2000 a dit:


> joli wall, un petit lien pour le récup stp ?



J ai ajouté un lien de téléchargement c est ici.


----------



## knight2000 (5 Mai 2008)

merci


----------



## shenrone (5 Mai 2008)

Ca faisait longtemps :


----------



## TiLu (5 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 4 Mai 2008.



Un lien pour le fond d'écran ?


----------



## CERDAN (5 Mai 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


> J ai ajouté un lien de téléchargement c est ici.



Merci  et pour celle de gauche de Aperture c'est quoi ?


----------



## oohTONY (5 Mai 2008)

Toast 9


----------



## CERDAN (6 Mai 2008)

oohTONY a dit:


> Toast 9



Merci


----------



## Hedicito (6 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Merci



 A gauche de Aperture tu as Toast 9 et a droite Times.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Un lien pour le fond d'écran ?



Ici, catégorie Damask.


----------



## wath68 (6 Mai 2008)

Wall' : Hitmen by NLBullet


----------



## CERDAN (6 Mai 2008)

Beau contraste, sympathique, j'aime .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2008)

Pour les 10 ans de l'imac g3 :

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=0805061010063201901.png
et
http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=0805061014083201940.png
:love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (7 Mai 2008)

Fond: Teh City de The Art of Sin (Shimbashi (&#26032;&#27211; ), Tokyo (&#26481;&#20140; ).


----------



## knight2000 (7 Mai 2008)

super fond, merci


----------



## G.tristan (7 Mai 2008)

voici mon new desktop


----------



## tweek (7 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Fond: Teh City de The Art of Sin (Shimbashi (&#26032;&#27211; ), Tokyo (&#26481;&#20140; ).



QuickTime Lemon + Drosera + Transmit icons = :love: :love: :love: 


J'adore le dock!


----------



## CERDAN (7 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Fond: Teh City de The Art of Sin (Shimbashi (&#26032;&#27211; ), Tokyo (&#26481;&#20140; ).




Super ton set d'icones


----------



## wath68 (7 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



Magnifique fond, magnifiques icônes   


Et Cafe Del Mar


----------



## nroK (7 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Fond: Teh City de The Art of Sin (Shimbashi (&#26032;&#27211; ), Tokyo (&#26481;&#20140; ).



nice 

c'est possible d'avoir un lien pour ton icone photoshop et skype?

merci


----------



## TiLu (7 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ici, catégorie Damask.



Merci bien


----------



## shenrone (8 Mai 2008)

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner le raccourci pour écrire le sigle "pomme" s'il vous plait

Et que faire pour afficher les icones "drawer" dans le dock?
Lorsque je les mets j'obtiens une icone barré


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait me donner le raccourci pour écrire le sigle "pomme" s'il vous plait
> 
> Et que faire pour afficher les icones "drawer" dans le dock?
> Lorsque je les mets j'obtiens une icone barré


"Alt 1" = &#63743;


----------



## palmagora (8 Mai 2008)

tweek a dit:


> QuickTime Lemon + Drosera + Transmit icons = :love: :love: :love:



Aurais tu un lien pour les 3 icones en question ?? Le camion de transmit est faramineux !!


----------



## shenrone (8 Mai 2008)

Dos Jones a dit:


> "Alt 1" = &#63743;


 

Encore une petite question, lorsque j'essaie d'afficher dans le dock des dossier, ils apparaissent soit avec une icone de dossier vierge avec une flèche de raccourci, soit il n'y a que leur contenu qui apparais 
Alors je comprend plus, je croyais qu'il suffisait de glisser les dossiers dans le dock


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2008)

Fait un click droit dessus et choisis l'option "Dossier" dans "Afficher comme"  dans le menu contextuel qui s'affichera


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2008)

Waouh merci beaucoup les amis, c'est sympa :love: 



palmagora a dit:


> Aurais tu un lien pour les 3 icones en question ?? Le camion de transmit est faramineux !!



c'est de Susumu  
Les voici: 

















nroK a dit:


> c'est possible d'avoir un lien pour ton icone photoshop et skype?
> merci



Les voici: 










+ jettes un coup d'oeil ici, il y a les différentes versions de PS CS.


----------



## shenrone (9 Mai 2008)

Première custo de mon nouvel iMac :rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (9 Mai 2008)

Bon vous m'avez motivé  





Le fond Abstract est du pack Ice Cream, c'est reposant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

Joli Tumb, j'aime beaucoup !


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joli Tumb, j'aime beaucoup !



+1 mais je trouve que le Dossier Work n'est que très peu rempli !


----------



## tweek (9 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Bon vous m'avez motivé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yop poulet, t'as l'auteur du fauteuil rouge dans ton Dock? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE !! :love: 


Merci


----------



## tweek (9 Mai 2008)

Clean | Dirty


----------



## CERDAN (9 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Bon vous m'avez motivé
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme d'habitude, tes icones ressortent et donnent le ton à ton desk .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> +1 mais je trouve que le Dossier Work n'est que très peu rempli !



Des sous dossiers sans doute .


----------



## wath68 (9 Mai 2008)

Magnifique wallpaper ''Back Door'' by Tumb


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2008)

Allez un petit dernier :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

J'adore : c'est sobre et très joli


----------



## greggorynque (10 Mai 2008)

Hop voici le mien de en ce moment






PROPRE <-  ! -> SALE

PS; tumb et Tweek, avec quoi avez vous fait vos encadrés, totoshop ?? ou est ce que snapshooter marche avec leopard chez vous ??


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

Tu as utilisé Geektool pour la barre des menus ?
Edit : pardon c'est sans doute le logiciel PresentYourApps, tu as trouvé un truc pour le Finder ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Wall



Très chouette  
Mais tu abuses, car j'ai mis aujourd'hui même ce wall et j'allais poster mon desk  
C'est inadmissible    
Bon, je change tout ça et je reviens tanto


----------



## greggorynque (10 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu as utilisé Geektool pour la barre des menus ?
> Edit : pardon c'est sans doute le logiciel PresentYourApps, tu as trouvé un truc pour le Finder ?



Non  :hein: et c'est vraiment dommage


----------



## Flo06 (10 Mai 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Clean | Dirty



J'aime beaucoup, aurais tu un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

Bon, me revoilà, j'ai dû changer les icônes    




Clic pour un poil plus grand


----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2008)

Tout simplement, MAGNIFIQUE.
J'adore les couleurs, les icônes, ... enfin tout quoi. Bravo.


Moi j'avais activé le défilement automatique des wall', et au bout d'un moment celui-ci est apparu.
Comme je trouvais qu'il s'accordait bien avec le reste, je l'ai gardé :rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (10 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tout simplement, MAGNIFIQUE.


qui ca ?


----------



## shenrone (10 Mai 2008)

J'ai un souci avec les stacks, pourriez vous m'aider?
Lorsque je les mets dans un dossier du dock , il ne s'affiche pas, j'ai à la place une icone barré.
Que faire?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tout simplement, MAGNIFIQUE.
> J'adore les couleurs, les icônes, ... enfin tout quoi. Bravo.
> 
> 
> ...




T'as trouvé tes icônes de dock noir où et les icones des DD sur le bureau ça vient d'où SVP ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tout simplement, MAGNIFIQUE.
> J'adore les couleurs, les icônes, ... enfin tout quoi. Bravo.
> 
> 
> ...



Aurais-tu un lien pour les icones ?
c'est celles de laurent bauman ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Maximouse (10 Mai 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> J'ai un souci avec les stacks, pourriez vous m'aider?
> Lorsque je les mets dans un dossier du dock , il ne s'affiche pas, j'ai à la place une icone barré.
> Que faire?



Pas de souci, il te suffit de la faire glisser sur le bureau et la remettre dans ton dossier stack et l'icone de l'appli s'afiche à nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tout simplement, MAGNIFIQUE.
> J'adore les couleurs, les icônes, ... enfin tout quoi. Bravo.
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour le compliment, ça fait plaisirs   
Sinon, très chouette aussi ton desk. Les icônes vont bien avec le wall


----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2008)

:rose: :rose: :rose: Merci merci.

Effectivement, c'est bien les icônes Albook de Laurent Baumann que je me suis permis de ''remixer''.



> A note about copyright
> These icons are released under Creative Commons License
> 
> You are free:
> ...




Les icônes de DD proviennent du pack *Icons 10 Bundle Icons by icontoaster.com (Michael Ludwig)* trouvé sur iconarchive.com

Concernant les icônes du dock, pour ceux qui sont intéressés, je vous les ai postés *ici*


----------



## tweek (11 Mai 2008)

Flo06 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup, aurais tu un lien pour le wall ?




Je vais le releaser dans pas longtemps


----------



## CERDAN (11 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tout simplement, MAGNIFIQUE.
> J'adore les couleurs, les icônes, ... enfin tout quoi. Bravo.
> 
> 
> ...



Très beau. Belle cohérence.



tweek a dit:


> Je vais le releaser dans pas longtemps



J'espère bien


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> :rose: :rose: :rose: Merci merci.
> 
> Effectivement, c'est bien les icônes Albook de Laurent Baumann que je me suis permis de ''remixer''.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Concernant les icônes du dock, pour ceux qui sont intéressés, je vous les ai postés *ici*



Ton lien me pose problème, il charge jusqu'à 256 ko sur 469,52 ko et puis il s'arrête et aprés plus rien


----------



## shenrone (11 Mai 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Pas de souci, il te suffit de la faire glisser sur le bureau et la remettre dans ton dossier stack et l'icone de l'appli s'afiche à nouveau



Merci


----------



## Flo06 (11 Mai 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Je vais le releaser dans pas longtemps



Cool


----------



## wath68 (11 Mai 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Ton lien me pose problème, il charge jusqu'à 256 ko sur 469,52 ko et puis il s'arrête et aprés plus rien



Essaye celui là alors :
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0S54SQ3V


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Essaye celui là alors :
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0S54SQ3V




C'est nettement mieux merci !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

un nouveau :


----------



## leonzeur (11 Mai 2008)

bonsoir 
juste pour avoir votre avis esthétique et pratique je vous invite à voir la photo d'écran sur http://www.flickr.com/photos/8908511@N04/2483602123/
j'ai utilisé litelcon et superdocker ainsi que pas mal d'icones glanées ça et là et recopiées.
il existe un super super logiciel pour créer ses propres icones à partir de photos iCoco disponible sur http://www.irony.biz/ 
c'est grace à lui notamment que j'ai pu changer l'icone de la partition windows.
j'aime que mon bel iMac soit à l'image de la déco de mon salon, là où je bosse dessus..ça me délasse d'avoir ce coté convivial et à mon goût esthétique..après bien sûr, ça ne change pas les qualités de la machine..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2008)

leonzeur a dit:


> bonsoir
> juste pour avoir votre avis esthétique et pratique je vous invite à voir la photo d'écran sur http://www.flickr.com/photos/8908511@N04/2483602123/
> j'ai utilisé litelcon et superdocker ainsi que pas mal d'icones glanées ça et là et recopiées.
> il existe un super super logiciel pour créer ses propres icones à partir de photos iCoco disponible sur http://www.irony.biz/
> ...



Ca à la mérite d'être original    
J'aime le wall personnel, alors là, je dois dire que j'aime...
Un lien pour ton icône de vase en bas à gauche, please  
Merci d'avance


----------



## leonzeur (11 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ca à la mérite d'être original
> J'aime le wall personnel, alors là, je dois dire que j'aime...
> Un lien pour ton icône de vase en bas à gauche, please
> Merci d'avance



merci de cette réponse ..le wall est trouvé sur http://www.socwall.com/ où il y en a des magnifiques ( notamment le Omer Simsons sur fond d'Aurora Leopard.. 
les icônes après recherches viennent de http://vaudou.technologie.free.fr/technologie.html
où il y en a plein dans le même esprit
je trouve que le symbole du panier est très sympa pour le dossier "téléchargements" ..

je rajoute à ce message que je peux envoyer mon dossier d'icônes sélectionnées depuis qq années..donnez moi juste votre mail et je le ferai avec plaisir pour que nos mac deviennent encore plus beaux !!


----------



## Kukana (12 Mai 2008)

leonzeur a dit:


> merci de cette réponse ..le wall est trouvé sur http://www.socwall.com/ où il y en a des magnifiques ( notamment le Omer Simsons sur fond d'Aurora Leopard..



Merci pour le site mais je peux pas me retenir de te faire remarquer que on n'ecrit pas "Omer Simsons" mais Homer Simpson 
Voila c'etait juste pour ça en tant que fan des simpson je ne pouvais pas laisser cette erreur


----------



## CERDAN (12 Mai 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Merci pour le site mais je peux pas me retenir de te faire remarquer que on n'ecrit pas "Omer Simsons" mais Homer Simpson
> Voila c'etait juste pour ça en tant que fan des simpson je ne pouvais pas laisser cette erreur



héhé ^^


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

12 Mai 2008.


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 12 Mai 2008.



Ne te suicide pas quand même


----------



## knight2000 (12 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tout simplement, MAGNIFIQUE.
> J'adore les couleurs, les icônes, ... enfin tout quoi. Bravo.
> 
> 
> ...



hello !

aurais tu un petit lien pour le wall stp ?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ne te suicide pas quand même



C'est juste histoire d'être un peu original (Adieu=Redémarrer), j'avais vu ça sur un screenshot avec Litestep et je trouvais ça assez sympa.


----------



## wath68 (12 Mai 2008)

*My new :*





Knight2000, le wall' se trouve dans le pack *EXPSESCR by NickCreevy*, enjoy.


----------



## greggorynque (12 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 12 Mai 2008.



Wahouu, alors quel est ton thème ? ? ?

et sinon a tu enfin trouvé un truc pour la barre du finder ?


----------



## SuperStar (12 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 12 Mai 2008.




Est-ce que ca t'arrive que certaines icones dans ta barre de menu ressortent quand meme ? 
Comment fais tu pour avoir la musique ( Sevin ? ) qui s'affiche quand meme ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Wahouu, alors quel est ton thème ? ? ?
> 
> et sinon a tu enfin trouvé un truc pour la barre du finder ?



Milk et j'utilise toujours Menu Bar Tint pour changer la couleur de la barre des menus.



SuperStar a dit:


> Est-ce que ca t'arrive que certaines icones dans ta barre de menu ressortent quand meme ?
> Comment fais tu pour avoir la musique ( Sevin ? ) qui s'affiche quand meme ?



Toutes les icônes de la barre des menus peuvent être affichées (j'utilise juste une icône transparente pour DeskShade), pour la musique j'ai utilisé iTunes Current Song Menu 3.0.


----------



## SuperStar (12 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Toutes les icônes de la barre des menus peuvent être affichées (j'utilise juste une icône transparente pour DeskShade)




J'utilise Menu Bar Tint pour mettre ma barre tout en noir, ca marche au debut, mais petit a petit certaines icones reapparaissent en transparence comme sur cette photo. Ca ne te l'a jamais fait ?


----------



## OuiOui (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous voici mon nouveau desk vous remarquerez la thématique Indiana Johns


----------



## Kukana (12 Mai 2008)

j'ai bien :love: 

bravo et bonne chance pour les partiels


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 12 Mai 2008.



Respect  



OuiOui a dit:


> Bonjour à tous voici mon nouveau desk vous remarquerez la thématique Indiana Johns



Très chouette le wall. Les détails sont saisissant de réalisme  
Bonne chance pour tes partiel (moi j'ai fini       )


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

SuperStar a dit:


> J'utilise Menu Bar Tint pour mettre ma barre tout en noir, ca marche au debut, mais petit a petit certaines icones reapparaissent en transparence comme sur cette photo. Ca ne te l'a jamais fait ?



Je peux pas dire, je n'ai qu'une icône transparente.

Je te montre quand même mes réglages.






.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Mai 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Yop poulet, t'as l'auteur du fauteuil rouge dans ton Dock? LOOOOOOOOOOOOOVE !! :love:
> 
> 
> Merci



http://www.zyotism.com/aesthetics/icons.html


----------



## EddyC (12 Mai 2008)

Salut les gars,

Comment vous faites pour chenager les icônes du "Macintosh HD", des dossiers etc ?
Appli particulière ?


----------



## Kukana (12 Mai 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=118203


----------



## wath68 (12 Mai 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> Bonjour à tous voici mon nouveau desk vous remarquerez la thématique Indiana Johns



 Terrible !!! et il y a même Sean Connery, la classe.


----------



## knight2000 (12 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *My new :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci, terrible ton new wall


----------



## OuiOui (12 Mai 2008)

RE-bonjour à tous merci pour les encouragements pour les partiels = ) 
Alors pour ceux qui veulent les wall Indiana Johns c'est ici : 
http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/indy
Et les icônes : http://iconfactory.com/indianajones/ (à noter que de nouvelles icônes vont être publiées demain et le 20 mai) 
Voilà merci à tous et bonne soirée


----------



## EddyC (12 Mai 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> Bonjour à tous voici mon nouveau desk vous remarquerez la thématique Indiana Johns



Salut !!

Où as-tu trouvé ton monstre pour Adium ?
J'adore...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2008)

Je me permet de répondre  
Ici


----------



## OuiOui (12 Mai 2008)

EddyC a dit:


> Salut !!
> 
> Où as-tu trouvé ton monstre pour Adium ?
> J'adore...



Salut = ) le monstre est inspiré d'une émission tv japonaise (Domo-Kun   ) 
Tu pourra le trouver ici en compagnie de milliers d'autres trucs pour personnaliser Adium (le canard Yoda est pas mal aussi ^^) : 
http://adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=93 
Fouille bien dans le site pour trouver ton bonheur


----------



## EddyC (12 Mai 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses !!
Génial...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2008)

Wath68 : merci pour les icones !


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mai 2008)

SuperStar a dit:


> Est-ce que ca t'arrive que certaines icones dans ta barre de menu ressortent quand meme ?



Même problème chez moi ?????


----------



## shenrone (13 Mai 2008)

Un nouveau


----------



## OuiOui (13 Mai 2008)

@Shenrone, Sympa ton desk aurais tu des liens pour les icônes de vlc, iTunes, Mail et Safari ? Merci d'avance = )


----------



## Flo06 (14 Mai 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Clean | Dirty



Toujours pas de release ?


----------



## tweek (14 Mai 2008)

Flo06 a dit:


> Toujours pas de release ?



J'ai une vraie vie mec, j'ai dit bientot, pas en un snap.. Patience..


----------



## shenrone (14 Mai 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> @Shenrone, Sympa ton desk aurais tu des liens pour les icônes de vlc, iTunes, Mail et Safari ? Merci d'avance = )



Et voilà
http://dl.free.fr/cqYFSsd3s/Archive.zip

Est ce que quelqu'un sait si ces indicateurs peuvent fonctionner avec candybar?
Si oui pouvez vous me dire comment?

http://fokuswerk.deviantart.com/art/LeoLights-for-Docks-85635368


----------



## Aimar_10 (15 Mai 2008)

Ca fait un petit bail que j'ai pas posté ici  faut dire que j'ai déménagé à New York, le paradis pour un photographe comme moi, ça m'as pris du temps et tout et tout, bref venons en au fait mon desk :rateau: 

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/MayNYC.jpg

Desktop: Me - Shot on 105th St and 5th Ave.
Adium: GAIA

et le reste, classic


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2008)

Un lien pour le wall ! un lien pour le wall !  
Merci d'avance


----------



## Makhno (15 Mai 2008)

Ça faisait longtemps un peu... 

J'aime Homer Simpson.


----------



## Maximouse (16 Mai 2008)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> Ca fait un petit bail que j'ai pas posté ici  faut dire que j'ai déménagé à New York, le paradis pour un photographe comme moi, ça m'as pris du temps et tout et tout, bref venons en au fait mon desk :rateau:
> 
> http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/MayNYC.jpg
> 
> ...





etienne000 a dit:


> Un lien pour le wall ! un lien pour le wall !
> Merci d'avance




Tu m'etonnes, biensûr que l'on veut un lien, sinon c'etait pas la peine de poster 
A oui important, j'ai un 23" 1920 la résolution
Merci.

Je trouve la photo tout simplement magnifique


----------



## Aimar_10 (16 Mai 2008)

Thanks Etienne and Maximouse  je vous upload ça demain, vous la gardez pour vous hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

! De accuerdo !
Il est magnifique ce wall :love: 
Pour moi par contre un p'tit 1280x800 serait pas mal  
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps un peu...
> 
> J'aime Homer Simpson.


Et homer doit t'aimer :love:


----------



## Makhno (16 Mai 2008)

Ça je sais pas mais moi je suis fan... Plusieurs wall avec lui ici :rateau::rateau:


----------



## Hans Castorp (16 Mai 2008)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> Ca fait un petit bail que j'ai pas posté ici  faut dire que j'ai déménagé à New York, le paradis pour un photographe comme moi, ça m'as pris du temps et tout et tout, bref venons en au fait mon desk :rateau:
> 
> http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/MayNYC.jpg
> 
> ...




Très joli wall effectivement :love:. Dommage que je n'aime pas le jaune.

Mais cependant une chose me turlupine (jack) : comment tu fais pour avoir les aperçus de tes séries (genre Dr. House et autre) dans tes piles du stack?


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mai 2008)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> Très joli wall effectivement :love:. Dommage que je n'aime pas le jaune.
> 
> Mais cependant une chose me turlupine (jack) : comment tu fais pour avoir les aperçus de tes séries (genre Dr. House et autre) dans tes piles du stack?



ben c'est des dossiers de fichiers avi dont il a changé l'icone, je me trompe ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2008)

Je suppose qu'il s'agit de simples dossiers (comportant probablement les séquences) auxquels il a ajoutait l'icône de la série par la méthode habituelle.

Ce n'est qu'une idée (mais je vois pas d'autres possibilités)

Toasted par l'autre antoine...


----------



## Aimar_10 (16 Mai 2008)

Yep exactement pour les séries c'est simplement des icônes que j'ai trouvé sur le net, j'ai bien aimé le concept  j'ai du les récupérer sur macthemes je pense, google devrait être ton ami pour retrouver ça si jamais ça t'intéresse 

Etienne, Maximouse: je vous envoie le lien pour le wall en MP


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Est ce que quelqu'un sait si ces indicateurs peuvent fonctionner avec candybar?
> Si oui pouvez vous me dire comment?
> 
> http://fokuswerk.deviantart.com/art/LeoLights-for-Docks-85635368



Avec CandyBar je sais pas mais il y a un tuto dans le forum à ce sujet où il est expliqué comment les mettre en place ou alors tu peux utiliser Docker aussi pour les mettre en place


----------



## greggorynque (16 Mai 2008)

Tout simple dans candybar, même si ils ne sont pas dans la bib intégré, il suffit de les glisser sur les logos d'indicateurs activés dans l'onglet Dock

AvS (A votre Service  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2008)

Flo06 a dit:


> Toujours pas de release ?



voilà voilà ce faquin de tweek vient de les mettre en téléchargement


----------



## free00 (17 Mai 2008)

http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=6kxDxLAjkO8


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2008)

Aimar_10 a dit:


> Etienne, Maximouse: je vous envoie le lien pour le wall en MP



Je veux bien aussi, j'adore


----------



## TiLu (17 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Je veux bien aussi, j'adore



_Bis repetita placent_

Je le veux bien aussi si c'est possible


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2008)

Fond de J3 Concepts.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

L'ayant eu je peux vous le  donner en 1280x800 , si interéssé.. 
Tumb : j'aime bien l'ambiance que degage ton desk


----------



## Aimar_10 (18 Mai 2008)

Je leur ai déjà fait tourner


----------



## CERDAN (18 Mai 2008)

free00 a dit:


> http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=6kxDxLAjkO8



Sympathique, mais qu'est ce ça fait là ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

aimar  
j'adore ton wall :love: :love:


----------



## wath68 (18 Mai 2008)

- wallpaper : Euphoria by sketched-dreams


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

J'adore l'ambiance "dark"
Tout s'accorde parfaitement.. 
ps : comment-fais tu pour mettre la date et l'heure sur le bureau ?


----------



## wath68 (18 Mai 2008)

Merci merci.

Pour l'heure et la date sur le bureau, c'est le widget yahoo Neon Clock
... d'ailleurs c'est bien que tu m'en parles, parce que je viens juste de remarquer que je n'ai pas réglé la couleur de l'heure lol


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

J'ai mis le .plugin dans le dossier internet plugin mais apres , comment je fais ?


----------



## wath68 (18 Mai 2008)

Tu dois installer le Starter Pack d'abord, comme indiqué ici :

http://help.yahoo.com/l/us/yahoo/widgets/basics/basics-07.html


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Mai 2008)

Mon desk :


----------



## Aimar_10 (18 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - wallpaper : Euphoria by sketched-dreams



c'est beau  belle harmonisation


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Mon desk :



J'adore le dock, complètement à l'inverse du mien, que j'essaie de cacher au maximum en le rendant transparent  

Et le wall est vraiment top, très beau desk, j'adhère à 100%


----------



## OuiOui (18 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous, voici mon nouveau desk coloré par ce temps gris


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2008)

Ah un nouveau DavidLanhamophile   
Sinon chouette ensemble


----------



## CERDAN (18 Mai 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, voici mon nouveau desk coloré par ce temps gris



Pour le Wall : chouette les reflets et profondeur de champs. .


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mai 2008)

Clin...(ton) <---   ---> doké


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

Sobre, efficace et surtout radical: Tout ce que j'aime
(J'avoue en être presque jaloux  :rose:   :hein:    )
Ps: Peux-tu me filer le lien pour les icônes blanches (avec celle de la poubelle), j'ai l'impression de les connaître mais plus moyen de les trouver? Merci


----------



## Makhno (19 Mai 2008)

Je veux pas dire de bêtise mais je dirai là, page d'accueil d'interfacelift, puisque c'est le dernier pack d'icones proposé. 

Chouette desk greggorynque ! Mais un peu trop pointillé pour moi... suis resté 3 minutes devant ça m'a presque fait mal aux yeux. 

En tout cas respect à toux ceux qui ici pondent des trucs aussi coordonnés que ça... Pas encore à ce niveau moi...


----------



## F118I4 (19 Mai 2008)

Une petite question un peu H.S. , j' ai installé Silk la bêta pour Leopard et Tinkertool et j' arrive à modifier les fonts sauf celle de la barre du haut (le menu déroulant avec la pomme) , quelqu' un sait comment la modifier?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci merci.
> 
> Pour l'heure et la date sur le bureau, c'est le widget yahoo Neon Clock
> ... d'ailleurs c'est bien que tu m'en parles, parce que je viens juste de remarquer que je n'ai pas réglé la couleur de l'heure lol



J'ai un problème, j'arrive pas à télécharger le widget ??? iGetter se bloque à 160 ko sur 803,16 et puis "en attente", vous avez une idée ?


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'adore le dock, complètement à l'inverse du mien, que j'essaie de cacher au maximum en le rendant transparent
> 
> Et le wall est vraiment top, très beau desk, j'adhère à 100%



Merci beaucoup :rose:
Pour ceux qui veulent, je peux partager le wall.


----------



## tweek (19 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Clin...(ton) <---   ---> doké





Nice! :love: :love:


----------



## greggorynque (19 Mai 2008)

Hop en voila une variante avec un fond d'écran qui pique moins, la barre de menu (ne se voit qu'avec le finder sinon en masquage auto)

Les icones sont un mix d'amora et de puft system tout issu de l'univers merveilleux de David Lanham (même quand je veux changer je reviens chez lui car c'est un des seuls a faire des packs aussi homogènes et complets.

Du coté d'amora, j'ai recréé un paquet d'icones a partir du modèle de badges de la sidebar.
Je pourrais les transmettre sans soucis (voir même en faire 2 ou 3 pour des applis spécifiques si c'est gentillement demandé)
Par contre je ne garanti pas une fidélité 100% parfaite a celle de l'auteur car je ne travaille qu'avec des freeware et j'ai donc peut etre un poil moins de precision (J'ai fait une icone adium aussi pour ceux que cela interesse) et même si je commence a prendre la main je ne suis qu'un débutant sans aucune créativité (je complete juste des sets pour le moment)


----------



## OuiOui (19 Mai 2008)

"Amora pour l'amour du goût"


----------



## CERDAN (19 Mai 2008)

Qu'est ce que ça vient faire là dedans ???


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir, j'aimerais savoir d'où viennent les icônes que Wath68 a utilisé pour les applications dans le dock, il ne se rappel plus... Voici le desk :

*http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/4424/image1aa6.jpg*

Merci​


----------



## shenrone (19 Mai 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Bonsoir, j'aimerais savoir d'où viennent les icônes que Wath68 a utilisé pour les applications dans le dock, il ne se rappel plus... Voici le desk :
> 
> *http://img153.imageshack.us/img153/4424/image1aa6.jpg*
> 
> Merci​


Tu pourrais me donner tes icones de disques dur?


----------



## wath68 (19 Mai 2008)

New Desk :





@ Shenrone; les icones disques durs proviennent de VEGRAFIK, le pack Blacktastics


@ Vampire1976; j'ai retrouvé les icônes que tu voulais.
Dans le pack, Safari, Firefox, thunderbird, iTunes, Msn et RSS
*ICI*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (19 Mai 2008)

très joli Wath, comme d'habitude  

voilà ce que ca donne chez moi avec statoo et les icônes reflections


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> New Desk :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




MERCIIII, j'ai trouvé aussi de mon coté des tonnes d'iônes sur Devient art magnifiques... Maintenant mon coeur balance ^^ Merci encore


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> très joli Wath, comme d'habitude
> 
> voilà ce que ca donne chez moi avec statoo et les icônes reflections



Très beau, quel est ton soft de pochette CD ?


----------



## CERDAN (20 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> très joli Wath, comme d'habitude
> 
> voilà ce que ca donne chez moi avec statoo et les icônes reflections



Très beau les affichages au dessus du Dock !!!

Si j'étais toi je réglerais l'opacité  à 0, avec ces icones c'est plus sympa .


----------



## marcelpahud (20 Mai 2008)

Voilà une nouvelle version pour moi, en prévision d'un "redesign" de ma chambre... pour août septembre... vais jouer sur le noir et blanc... 'fin j'espère... bref, voici mon desk :





Dirty Version


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Mai 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Très beau, quel est ton soft de pochette CD ?



http://www.coversutra.com/


----------



## wath68 (20 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> très joli Wath, comme d'habitude
> 
> voilà ce que ca donne chez moi avec statoo et les icônes reflections



:rose: Merci, mais je suis loin de certain ... comme toi.

  Kruder & Dorfmeister, très très bon CD.


----------



## F118I4 (20 Mai 2008)

Mon nouveau Desk:





*Dirty*


----------



## knight2000 (21 Mai 2008)

Original et excellent ! Est-ce une série de wall ou juste un comme ça ?

J'aime beaucoup


----------



## F118I4 (21 Mai 2008)

knight2000 a dit:


> Original et excellent ! Est-ce une série de wall ou juste un comme ça ?
> 
> J'aime beaucoup


Merci  ,  c' est un seul wall et il vient de tweek. 
Lien: http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4679152&postcount=481


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Mai 2008)

Hello, je commence mon custom. par contre j'ai besoin de pas mal d'icônes en Noir et blanc, de préférence en volume (pas trop d'icônes plates), voici mon dock, si jamais vous avez des séries d'icones à me conseiller... Merci

Comme vous pouvez le voir j'ai déjà commencé à changer mes icones de gauche, il me manque les icones de Page, keynote et Numbers. Ainsi que les dossiers systèmes...


----------



## marcelpahud (21 Mai 2008)

Pour tes stacks, je peux te conseiller ceci :

http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/agstk


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Mai 2008)

Merci, je les met de coté, de préférence pas rond lol ^^je suis difficile désolé. En dossier...

Ca évolue sur le bureau ^^:


----------



## Makhno (21 Mai 2008)

Un poil sombre et noir mais la cohérence est au rendez-vous... 
tu aurais un lien pour ta poubelle s'il te plait ? J'aime bien la pédale


----------



## marcelpahud (21 Mai 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Merci, je les met de coté, de préférence pas rond lol ^^je suis difficile désolé. En dossier...
> 
> Ca évolue sur le bureau ^^:



Dans ce cas, regarde peut-être ce kit-là : http://susumu.seph.ws/?page_id=11

Les cats icons 3 sont déclinés en plusieurs couleurs dont le noir et le blanc... les stacks plus bas également...


----------



## tweek (21 Mai 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Mon nouveau Desk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hehe, foxeh


----------



## CERDAN (21 Mai 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Merci, je les met de coté, de préférence pas rond lol ^^je suis difficile désolé. En dossier...
> 
> Ca évolue sur le bureau ^^:



J'aime bien ton icone de Windows. Aurais-tu un lien ?

En parlant de ça, quelqu'un aura enfin pu réussir à insérer une icône de son choix au démarrage de BootCamp ? comme l'icône de Mac os x ?


----------



## giga64 (21 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'aime bien ton icone de Windows. Aurais-tu un lien ?
> 
> En parlant de ça, quelqu'un aura enfin pu réussir à insérer une icône de son choix au démarrage de BootCamp ? comme l'icône de Mac os x ?


Oui la manip a déjà été expliquée ailleurs 

Solution : Affecter comme icône par défaut de disque dur interne l'icône destinée à ta partition bootcamp - dans la fenêtre "Change System Icons" de *CandyBar*, puis dans la fenêtre "Change Volume Icons" tu places l'icône que tu veux pour ta partition OS X... 

J'ai été suffisamment clair ? :rateau:

@+


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Mai 2008)

Je n'ai plus les adresses mais aller télécharger ce zip sur mon serveur, j'ai mis les icones dedans ^^

http://alkyss2.free.fr/Archive.zip

merci pour le lien je vais voir ça


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mai 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> J'ai un problème, j'arrive pas à télécharger le widget ??? iGetter se bloque à 160 ko sur 803,16 et puis "en attente", vous avez une idée ?



Personne ne peux m'aider ou m'envoyer le .dmg en question ? J'ai essayé avec Internet Explorer, Firefox et j'ai le même problème, par contre j'effectue d'autre téléchargement sans aucun problème.


----------



## oohTONY (21 Mai 2008)

(icones et wall by 'moi' )


edit : sur wallpamac.fr si vous voulez (avec les icones)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2008)

Ce "moi" meriterait d'être connu par le monde entier


----------



## Makhno (21 Mai 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Je n'ai plus les adresses mais aller télécharger ce zip sur mon serveur, j'ai mis les icones dedans ^^
> 
> http://alkyss2.free.fr/Archive.zip
> 
> merci pour le lien je vais voir ça



merci


----------



## wath68 (21 Mai 2008)

Merci beaucoup à Tweek pour le coup de main.







Et bravo à Aerotox pour son dock.


----------



## boodou (22 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup à Tweek pour le coup de main.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa le fond d'écran ! Il vient d'où ?


----------



## shenrone (22 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> très joli Wath, comme d'habitude
> 
> voilà ce que ca donne chez moi avec statoo et les icônes reflections



Je pourrais avoir le wallpaper please


----------



## CERDAN (22 Mai 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> merci



J'avais oublié de le mentionner .


----------



## wath68 (22 Mai 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Sympa le fond d'écran ! Il vient d'où ?



http://img2.socwall.com/Computer%20Related/General/200808042458-7178.jpg


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Mai 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Je pourrais avoir le wallpaper please



voilà chef  



wath68 a dit:


>



Très joli, merci beaucoup :style:


----------



## shenrone (22 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> voilà chef
> 
> 
> 
> Très joli, merci beaucoup :style:


Ca mérite au moins trois ...


----------



## Caitlin (23 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - wallpaper : Euphoria by sketched-dreams



Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait ou trouver ces icônes svp ?


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2008)

Caitlin a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait ou trouver ces icônes svp ?



by David Lanham :
- Sticker Pack 1
- Sticker Pack 2
- Sticker System


----------



## Caitlin (24 Mai 2008)

Merci d'une réponse aussi rapide mais c'est pas ceux-là qui m'intéressent, en même temps c'est vrai que j'ai pas préciser :rose:  ... je parlais de ceux du Dock en fait  les bleu métallisés ...


----------



## Taz33 (24 Mai 2008)

Caitlin a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un saurait ou trouver ces icônes svp ?



Moi aussi je serais fortement intéresser....  

Merci par avance


----------



## Taz33 (24 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - wallpaper : Euphoria by sketched-dreams



Personne ne sait où on peut les trouver ces icones svp ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Faut attendre Wath, mais saches qu'elles sont personnelles (Il utilise des icônes que l'on trouve sur le net, puis il leurs mets un petit filtre sur toshop)

Enfin, c'est ce que je pense...


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2008)

J'arrive j'arrive j'arrive  lol

Antoine a raison, ce sont tout simplement les icônes originaux, recoloriés avec Photoshop.

Les voici, >>ICI<<


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> J'arrive j'arrive j'arrive  lol
> 
> Ce sont tout simplement les icônes originaux, recoloriés avec Photoshop.
> 
> Les voici, >>ICI<<



Quel moyen utilise tu pour ouvrir les .icns dans photoshop au fait ? :rose:


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Quel moyen utilise tu pour ouvrir les .icns dans photoshop au fait ? :rose:



Je les convertis d'abord en .png avec Apercu, et après hop, direction 'toshop.


----------



## Taz33 (24 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> J'arrive j'arrive j'arrive  lol
> 
> Antoine a raison, ce sont tout simplement les icônes originaux, recoloriés avec Photoshop.
> 
> Les voici, >>ICI<<



Merci


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Je les convertis d'abord en .png avec Apercu, et après hop, direction 'toshop.



rhooo je suis con 

Par contre il faudrais essayer de trouver un processus automator qui le fasse automatiquement car il y a moyen que ce soit bien long pour les gros sets...


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2008)

Oui, ça serait terrible ... par contre ne comptez pas sur moi sur ce coup là loll
Je n'ai jamais utilisé Automator. :rose:


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mai 2008)

Alors j'arrive a en faire un qui transforme le tout en PNG, mais je cherche encore coment d'abord tout copier dans un nouveau dossier... (je vais y arriver  )

EDIT héhé, tout fier de moi, j'y suis arrivé (c'est facile mais je commence sous automator ), je t'envoie ca bientôt !


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2008)

Pareil, j'ai trouvé comment convertir en png, puis copier sur le bureau.
Par contre je ne sais pas comment enregistrer le processus pour qu'il s'affiche dans le menu Automator en faisant un clic droit sur un ou des fichiers.

 désolé, on est un peu hors-sujet.


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup à Tweek pour le coup de main.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa, j'avais trouvé le wall je sais plus ou, il fait un peu apple et Daft Punk en même temps.


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Pareil, j'ai trouvé comment convertir en png, puis copier sur le bureau.
> Par contre je ne sais pas comment enregistrer le processus pour qu'il s'affiche dans le menu Automator en faisant un clic droit sur un ou des fichiers.
> 
> désolé, on est un peu hors-sujet.




enregistrer sous / application, comme ca tu crée ta propre appli 
PS: ton appli de MP ne marche pas, car tu déplace tes icônes vers un dossier qui n'existe que chez toi



*EDIT:* je crois que ca marche cette fois, j'espère que cela marchera chez vous en tout cas 

ICNS2PNG


----------



## Caitlin (24 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> J'arrive j'arrive j'arrive  lol
> 
> Antoine a raison, ce sont tout simplement les icônes originaux, recoloriés avec Photoshop.
> 
> Les voici, >>ICI<<



Merci pour les icones wath68


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> je crois que ca marche cette fois, j'espère que cela marchera chez vous en tout cas
> 
> ICNS2PNG



 Marche impec', good job, bravo


----------



## Chok0 (24 Mai 2008)

Salut à tous;

Hier je me suis décidé à me lancer dans la custom de mon macbook 13", n'ayant aucunes connaissances (Pour tout vous dires, je savais même pas comment faire un screenshot avant-hier parce que je n'avais pas pris le temps de m'y intéresser depuis mon switch en décembre dernier); bref, j'ai repris le fil du sujet du début jusqu'à la fin (J'ai mis 8heures, bien venu dans la vie d'un maniaque) et il y a vraiment des desk magnifiques, donc d'abord merci 

J'ai choisis un wall très light et soft avec des tons très lumineux afin de le coupler avec un panel dark/aqua gloss pour renforcer l'image d'un desk spacieux et classe mais tout en gardant un esprit fonctionnel et sérieux car j'aimes ces ambiances épurées et vides (pas facile sur un 13")

Donc voici le résultat après la lecture de ce topic et une dizaine d'heures à fouiller sur deviantART, mactheme, pngfactory, iconarchive, iconfactory, ...



​
- Le wall vient de la galerie de Manicho visible sur DeviantART (excellent artiste d'ailleurs), il est - visible dans la première partie du topic.
- Les icônes viennent des sites cités précédemment
- La jaquette c'est Coversutra
- Les HUD de Transmission & VLC sont made in Hirogen de chez Mactheme

Je recherches d'ailleurs d'autres thèmes dans les mêmes tons pour iTunes et Finder si quelqu'un connait ça, je suis preneur 

Voilà, j'en suis plutôt satisfait pour le moment, je continuerais de l'améliorer (je vais me pencher sur les widgets cette après midi) jusqu'à ce que j'en ai marre et que je changes complètement, j'attends vos réactions qui je l'espères, seront positives compte-tenu de mon noobisme extrême en custom et en mac OsX  

PS : J'ai vu dans les méandres du topic que quelqu'un parlais d'un système d'onglet pour le finder sous forme de plug-in, (Antoine-59 de mémoire) j'avoues que ca ferait mon bonheur si quelqu'un avait développé/trouvé ça entre temps


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur ce forum Chok0  

Pour un 1er post, c'est un post réussi: intéressant, explicatif et agréable à lire  

Concernant ton desk, je trouve que ça se voit tout de suite que ce n'est pas approximatif mais au contraire réfléchie.

J'aime bien l'ensemble par sa cohérence et l'esprit qu'il dégage...

En ce qui concerne, le finder avec onglets, je cherche toujours mais rien de concluant, malheureusement  :rose: . Mais il faut pas perdre l'espoir....


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Mai 2008)

Très jolie. C'est homogène et équilibré, j'adore


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

1'aime beaucoup..


----------



## knight2000 (24 Mai 2008)

superbe !  

hé bé dis donc, 8h de lecture, pfiou ...


----------



## Didjo (24 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup à Tweek pour le coup de main.



Effectivement très beau Wall...
Les icones du dock sont bein adaptées   sauf l'horloge à droite qui jure un peu :s


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Mai 2008)

Chok0 a dit:


>



Très joli Chok0


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Très joli Chok0



+1    


Et hop, un p'tit nouveau pour le week-end :


----------



## Starkadh (24 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Clin...(ton) <---   ---> doké






Salut a tous, je me présente... Starkadh, nouveau membre, newbie en customisation  

J'ai bien lu vos conseil, vos tutaux... mais je n'est pas pu lire les 133 pages de desktop ^^

J'aurai voulu utiliser les icones de ce dock mais je ne les trouve pas.. si quelqu'un peut me iler un lien ça m'arrangerai ^^

Je posterais mon desk apres ^^

EDIT : ou alors un lien pour un dock noir et blanc....


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mai 2008)

Tout d'abord bienvenue a toi,

ensuite content que cela te plaise

Les icones rouges sont trouvables ICI ou LA

les autres je te les poste de suite

_*EDIT:*_ Voila


----------



## Starkadh (24 Mai 2008)

Merci de ta réponse super rapide...

je bidouille un peu et je vous post mon desk


----------



## CERDAN (24 Mai 2008)

Chok0 a dit:


> ​



Sympathique, belle cohérence quoique un beau contraste au niveau du Wall qui détend un peu l'atmosphère, un beau desk .


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mai 2008)

Chok0 a dit:


> Salut à tous;
> 
> 
> ​




Nice


----------



## CERDAN (24 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> +1
> 
> 
> Et hop, un p'tit nouveau pour le week-end :



Je trouve les icones vraiment au goût de Tiger/Leopard :love:. Surtout avec le bouton en métal brossé circulaire. Sur Photoshop, vous voyer comment reproduire ?


----------



## greggorynque (24 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Je trouve les icones vraiment au goût de Tiger/Leopard :love:. Surtout avec le bouton en métal brossé circulaire. Sur Photoshop, vous voyer comment reproduire ?



un copier coller ???


----------



## muhyidin (24 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Magnifique wallpaper ''Back Door'' by Tumb




un lien pour les icones du bureau??

merci


----------



## muhyidin (24 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon, me revoilà, j'ai dû changer les icônes
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un lien pour les icones du dock??

merci


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Mai 2008)

Chok0 a dit:


> Salut à tous;
> 
> Hier je me suis décidé à me lancer dans la custom de mon macbook 13", n'ayant aucunes connaissances (Pour tout vous dires, je savais même pas comment faire un screenshot avant-hier parce que je n'avais pas pris le temps de m'y intéresser depuis mon switch en décembre dernier); bref, j'ai repris le fil du sujet du début jusqu'à la fin (J'ai mis 8heures, bien venu dans la vie d'un maniaque) et il y a vraiment des desk magnifiques, donc d'abord merci
> 
> ...


 
Excellent !!! J'ai coversutra mais je n'ai pas l'affichage avec le skotch comment cela se fait ? Il me propose que 3 choix standard...


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2008)

Tu peux personnaliser Coversutra, regade ici


----------



## Aimar_10 (25 Mai 2008)

Fin du mois, il est temps de changer de Desk  

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/JuneNYC.jpg

Wall - Me As Usual :love: 
Adium - Bright Orange Customisé en Bleu 
CoverSutra
Yahoo Widget: WidescapeWeather, Timezonabulator 
Dock: Extraordinary white from MacThemes


----------



## Taz33 (25 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> enregistrer sous / application, comme ca tu crée ta propre appli
> PS: ton appli de MP ne marche pas, car tu déplace tes icônes vers un dossier qui n'existe que chez toi
> 
> 
> ...


Si vous pouviez expliquer comment ça marche ? Car ça m'interresse 
Je l'ai télécharger, mais j'arrive pas à comprendre comment on s'en sert ?


----------



## CERDAN (25 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> un copier coller ???



Tiens, j'avais pas pensé à ça :rateau:      



Aimar_10 a dit:


> Fin du mois, il est temps de changer de Desk
> 
> http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/JuneNYC.jpg
> 
> ...



Top beau ton Wall !! Un lien please ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

muhyidin a dit:


> Un lien pour les icones du dock??
> 
> merci



Oulààà, ça risque d'être difficile, tant chaque icône proviens d'un sens différent    
Bon, je vais voir si je peux retrouver ça sur mon dd, et je les poserais plus tard en dossier à télécharger.



Aimar_10 a dit:


> Fin du mois, il est temps de changer de Desk
> 
> http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m249/ahklink/JuneNYC.jpg
> 
> ...



Très chouette, très graffe...


----------



## greggorynque (25 Mai 2008)

Taz33 a dit:


> Si vous pouviez expliquer comment ça marche ? Car ça m'interresse
> Je l'ai télécharger, mais j'arrive pas à comprendre comment on s'en sert ?



ben c'est très simple, tu clique dessus, et dans la boite de dialogue tu choisis tout les fichiers .icn que tu veux passer en .png

tu fais ok et hop le logiciel va tous te les transformer en png sur le bureau dans un dossier PNG


----------



## numsix (25 Mai 2008)

ALERTE ORANGE !!






Ca fait du bien d'avoir une connexion et de revenir


----------



## muhyidin (25 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Oulààà, ça risque d'être difficile, tant chaque icône proviens d'un sens différent
> Bon, je vais voir si je peux retrouver ça sur mon dd, et je les poserais plus tard en dossier à télécharger.
> 
> 
> ...




merci c'est super sympa ^^ 
Sinon avec Candybar c'est pas possible de faire un container?


----------



## EddyC (25 Mai 2008)

Hop, desktop du dimanche !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
Un lien pour le wall stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

Celui en ce dimanche


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
> Un lien pour le wall stp ?



ici, je te conseille de  télécharger l'intégralité, ils sont tous très réussis.


----------



## Starkadh (25 Mai 2008)

Voila mon desk.. un peu gore ^^






Clean et ... Moins clean

Soyez indulgents, c'est ma première custo  

Vos avis seront très bien venu


----------



## greggorynque (25 Mai 2008)

Starkadh a dit:


> Voila mon desk.. un peu gore ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...




content que les icones te plaisent ...

Par contre celle de safari est vraiment moche je la referais un de ces jours si tu veux (idem pour quicktime  )

EDIT: C'est un PB 12' que tu as ?


----------



## Starkadh (25 Mai 2008)

oula ^^mon mac été a l'origine sous os9 ---> power mac g3 après quelques modification interne c'est devenu un g4 puis j'ai mit 10.4... bientôt 10.5

Toute une histoire..:sleep:


----------



## Chok0 (25 Mai 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Excellent !!! J'ai coversutra mais je n'ai pas l'affichage avec le skotch comment cela se fait ? Il me propose que 3 choix standard...



C'est Coversutra Mod 2.1.2


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

Starkadh a dit:


> Voila mon desk.. un peu gore ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joli !
Un lien pour les icones ?
dans le même style : http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=0805250252373419909.jpg


----------



## Starkadh (25 Mai 2008)

> Joli !
> Un lien pour les icones ?
> dans le même style : http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=0...2373419909.jpg



Pour les disks

pour le dock je les ai demandé juste la page précedente ^^

je connais ce wall, je l'avais avant mais j'ai voulu le personnaliser un peu


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2008)

Starkadh a dit:


> Voila mon desk.. un peu gore ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sympa ! effectivement un peu gore !
Propose le à Dexter


----------



## Hedicito (25 Mai 2008)

Mon bureau




Wallpaper téléchargeable ici.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


> Mon bureau



Sympa !
Je suis sur qu'avec un lien se serait mieux


----------



## greggorynque (25 Mai 2008)

J'ai retravaillé les icones adium (version rond rouge nu ou avec une bulle blabla) et surtout une version 128X128 compatible tiger je pense (et donc la roulette d'attente ne bugge pas )

j'y ai rajouté une icone moins pire pour safari 

VOILA


----------



## shenrone (25 Mai 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est sympa ! effectivement un peu gore !
> Propose le à Dexter


J'adore l'icone de ton Disque dur, en existe t il plusieurs versions (time machine, disque externe...) 
Peux tu nous les soumettres?


----------



## Didjo (25 Mai 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


> Wallpaper téléchargeable ici.


Magnifique ! 
Il est entièrement de toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

Un petit nouveau ?
Ps : merci tumb  





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Mai 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> J'adore l'icone de ton Disque dur, en existe t il plusieurs versions (time machine, disque externe...)
> Peux tu nous les soumettres?



Ce n'est pas moi 
C'est à Starkadh qu'il faut s'adresser


----------



## Taz33 (25 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> ben c'est très simple, tu clique dessus, et dans la boite de dialogue tu choisis tout les fichiers .icn que tu veux passer en .png
> 
> tu fais ok et hop le logiciel va tous te les transformer en png sur le bureau dans un dossier PNG



Merci pour ta réponse  
Mais en faite, il est vrai que j'aurais du poser cette question .....
Comment on récup l'icone d'un programme en .icn au départ ?  
Tous les programmes ne les propose pas ?
Exemple si je voulait recup l'icone de Final cut express ?

Merci par avance pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

tu fais lire les infos sur l'appli puis tu cliques sur l'icone a côté du nom (en haut a gauche) puis tu appuis sur return :rateau:


----------



## Starkadh (25 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> J'ai retravaillé les icones adium (version rond rouge nu ou avec une bulle blabla) et surtout une version 128X128 compatible tiger je pense (et donc la roulette d'attente ne bugge pas )
> 
> j'y ai rajouté une icone moins pire pour safari
> 
> VOILA



Tiens... justement ce qu'il me manquait ^^ merci c'est super :love: :love: 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Ce n'est pas moi
> C'est à Starkadh qu'il faut s'adresser



--->





Starkadh a dit:


> Pour les disks


----------



## Taz33 (25 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> tu fais lire les infos sur l'appli puis tu cliques sur l'icone a côté du nom (en haut a gauche) puis tu appuis sur return :rateau:


Je viens d'essayer, mais rien ne se passe quand j'appuie sur return ?
je dois le faire un moment précis ?

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2008)

Tu fais un clic droit sur l'icône de l'appli, puis tu choisis ''lire les informations''?
Ensuite tu clique sur l'icône en haut à gauche, à coté du nom de l'appli; il va alors s'entourer en bleu.
Tu fais CTRL+C, puis tu ouvres Apercu, et tu choisis ''Fichier'' dans la barre, puis ''créer à partir du presse-papier''.
Il ne te reste plus qu'à enregistrer l'icône au format .png.


----------



## Taz33 (25 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu fais un clic droit sur l'icône de l'appli, puis tu choisis ''lire les informations''?
> Ensuite tu clique sur l'icône en haut à gauche, à coté du nom de l'appli; il va alors s'entourer en bleu.
> Tu fais CTRL+C, puis tu ouvres Apercu, et tu choisis ''Fichier'' dans la barre, puis ''créer à partir du presse-papier''.
> Il ne te reste plus qu'à enregistrer l'icône au format .png.



Mici


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2008)

Peu de modification depuis le précédent, le fond est de Keffer, je le mettrai en ligne si il vous plaît, le widget est MiniStats2, mis sur le bureau avec Amnesty, et les icônes Drive sont de Susumu.


----------



## CERDAN (25 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Peu de modification depuis le précédent, le fond est de Keffer, je le mettrai en ligne si il vous plaît, le widget est MiniStats2, mis sur le bureau avec Amnesty, et les icônes Drive sont de Susumu.



En fait ouai, un ptit lien ne serait pas refus .   Beau desk !!


----------



## CERDAN (25 Mai 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Hello, je commence mon custom. par contre j'ai besoin de pas mal d'icônes en Noir et blanc, de préférence en volume (pas trop d'icônes plates), voici mon dock, si jamais vous avez des séries d'icones à me conseiller... Merci
> 
> Comme vous pouvez le voir j'ai déjà commencé à changer mes icones de gauche, il me manque les icones de Page, keynote et Numbers. Ainsi que les dossiers systèmes...



Sans vouloir trop insister, j'aimerais bien obtenir tes icones de MAC OS X  et de WINDOWS please  .


----------



## Starkadh (25 Mai 2008)

J'ai une question, pour rendre la barre de menu transparente sous 10.4, je n'ai pas d'autre solution que d'utiliser themepark ? et surtout es-ce que ça marchera avec themepark ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2008)

*Total David Lanham look :*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> En fait ouai, un ptit lien ne serait pas refus .   Beau desk !!



merci Cerdan  voici le fond


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Taz33 a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse
> Mais en faite, il est vrai que j'aurais du poser cette question .....
> Comment on récup l'icone d'un programme en .icn au départ ?
> Tous les programmes ne les propose pas ?
> ...



Tu choisis ton application et tu fais un clic droit dessus tu choisis "Afficher le contenu du paquet" et Contents -> Resources et tu regardes le fichier .icns qui correspond à l'icône.
C'est souvent le nom de l'application .icns mais pas toujours.


----------



## vampire1976 (26 Mai 2008)

Chok0 a dit:


> C'est Coversutra Mod 2.1.2



Merci Beaucoup ^^

Voici donc mon dernier custom :


----------



## Taz33 (26 Mai 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu choisis ton application et tu fais un clic droit dessus tu choisis "Afficher le contenu du paquet" et Contents -> Resources et tu regardes le fichier .icns qui correspond à l'icône.
> C'est souvent le nom de l'application .icns mais pas toujours.



J'ai fini par trouver, mais merci pour la précision ^^


----------



## Makhno (26 Mai 2008)

Ça me fait penser, pour choper les images d'une application, y'a cette astuce qui est bien pratique...


----------



## Blonde3 (26 Mai 2008)

Voici mon Bureau en toute simplicité , la seule chose que j'ai faite ce sont les petites icônes ( Note,  iBank et Do It  ) je continue d'apprendre sur votre Forum pour ensuite faire des choses plus élaborés...ceci n'est qu'un modeste début.


Comment mettre ma photo elle est sur mon bureau Merci? et si un gentil modérateur peut enlever ce message   j'ai fais un double , je suis vraiment désolée :rose:
(Blonde je suis , blonde je reste!!!!)


----------



## Blonde3 (26 Mai 2008)

Voici mon Bureau en toute simplicité , la seule chose que j'ai faite ce sont les petites icônes ( Note,  iBank et Do It  ) je continue d'apprendre sur votre Forum pour ensuite faire des choses plus élaborés...ceci n'est qu'un modeste début.

[URL="http://pix.nofrag.com/b/9/2/11449b9a736ca16fb4277fbb41430.html"]http://pix.nofrag.com/b/9/2/11[/URL][URL="http://pixnofrag.com/b/9/2/11449b9a736ca16fb4277fbb41430.html"]

[/URL]


----------



## EddyC (26 Mai 2008)

Blonde3 a dit:


> Voici mon Bureau en toute simplicité , la seule chose que j'ai faite ce sont les petites icônes ( Note, iBank et Do It ) je continue d'apprendre sur votre Forum pour ensuite faire des choses plus élaborés...ceci n'est qu'un modeste début.
> 
> 
> Comment mettre ma photo elle est sur mon bureau Merci? et si un gentil modérateur peut enlever mon message en dessous j'ai fais un double , je suis vraiment désolée :rose:
> (Blonde je suis , blonde je reste!!!!)


Tu met ton image sur http://pix.nofrag.com, puis tu copies/colle le lien "affichage 600px" ici


----------



## Blonde3 (26 Mai 2008)

EddyC , je viens de mettre le liens mais ça ne marche pas pourtant j'ai bien copié l'adresse
mais elle tombe sur une page d'erreur !!!
Merci de bien vouloir m' aider :rose:  dur dur d'être blonde...


Merci EddyC  j'y suis Arrivée .... 

L'image de mon Bureau est sur mon poste précédent ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Mai 2008)

essayes avec Image Shack, utilise la fonction pièce jointe des forums, ou envoie moi directement ton screenshot (-anonyme-[at]gmail.com), je l'hébergerai pour toi


----------



## Blonde3 (26 Mai 2008)

Merci Tumb  et désolée pour avoir fait un double de mon poste :rose: mais je n'ai pas trop l'habitude  ...
Encore désolée et merci pour ton aide


J'ai réussie à mettre mon image elle est avec le lien sur mon poste précédent


----------



## greggorynque (26 Mai 2008)

Blonde3 a dit:


> Merci Tumb  et désolée pour avoir fait un double de mon poste :rose: mais je n'ai pas trop l'habitude  ...
> Encore désolée et merci pour ton aide
> 
> 
> J'ai réussie à mettre mon image elle est avec le lien sur mon poste précédent



très joli et interessant (on dirait un peu tu tiger d'ailleurs)

Quel soft as tu utilisé pur changer la police de l'horloge ? Cela est il possible pour l'intégralité des textes de la barre de menu ?


----------



## Blonde3 (26 Mai 2008)

Bonjour Greggorynque 
Merci 
Alors l'application c'est " Magical " ( l'heure et la date fait partie de la même Application )
Et non il n'est pas possible de changer la couleur des caractères de la barre des Menus avec , c'est juste pour l'heure et la date .
Voici le lien
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/23672/magical     et de plus elle est gratuite.


----------



## Kukana (26 Mai 2008)

*Dirty*


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

il est gourmant le montpellierain  
Très joli surtout qu'il fait moche a mtp donc ça donne de la couleur ^^


----------



## Kukana (26 Mai 2008)

oui il pleut toute la semaine :'(


----------



## shenrone (26 Mai 2008)

Mon nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

Wow j'adore le wall : beaucoup mieux que celui d'origine !
kukana : t'as entendu les orages ce matin ? C'etait spectaculaire !


----------



## Kukana (26 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Wow j'adore le wall : beaucoup mieux que celui d'origine !
> kukana : t'as entendu les orages ce matin ? C'etait spectaculaire !


pareil le wall est superbe 

et oui et les orages il parait que ca va empirer dans la semaine....:hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2008)

ail ! kukana un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## two (26 Mai 2008)

@ Kukana

Tu utilise quoi comme skin pour ta fenêtre de discussion adium? et pour ta liste de contact?

merci


----------



## F118I4 (26 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> ail ! kukana un lien pour le wall ?


Lien: http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16786223


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

Merci ! j'adore celui avec la pomme !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

petite question : j'ai changé l'icone d'adium mais dès que j'active l'appli il se remet vert (origine) 
Comment cela se faisse ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

Je te conseil de télécharger les icônes compatibles sur le site d'Adium, et le changement d'icône s'effectue dans les Préférences même du logiciel 

Ps: Certains set proposent l'icône spécifiquement conçue pour Adium


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2008)

Parfait ! j'ai même retrouvé l'icone que j'avais


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Variation°3


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

sobre , classe , mais ça va bien avec ton macbook blanc ?  
Enfin j'ai une question : existe-il des icones rouge , verte , bleu , violette pale ?
Merci bcp


----------



## wath68 (28 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Variation°3



Magnifique ... comme d'hab'    


*Niou Daisque :*

- wouah l'paper : HippyPod by Aerotox
- Icons : ai-je vraiment besoin de le dire ? lol


----------



## tweek (28 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - Icons : ai-je vraiment besoin de le dire ? lol




Ouais, je les connais pas.. C'est de qui?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Très Pop et acidulé ton desk Wath, le contraire du mien   (Pourtant, je vais bien   )

Sinon pour les icônes, j'ai un doute  

Ps: Toasted par Tweek pour la blague... à deux balles...


----------



## greggorynque (28 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très Pop et acidulé ton desk Wath, le contraire du mien   (Pourtant, je vais bien   )
> 
> Sinon pour les icônes, j'ai un doute
> 
> Ps: Toasted par Tweek pour la blague... à deux balles...



Héhé je ne suis plus le seul fan intégral de lanham


----------



## Kukana (28 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> ail ! kukana un lien pour le wall ?


desole mais on a repondu a ma place 



two a dit:


> @ Kukana
> 
> Tu utilise quoi comme skin pour ta fenêtre de discussion adium? et pour ta liste de contact?
> 
> merci



j'utilise leopard pour la liste de contact apres je change de couleur en fonction du fond d'ecran
et pour la fenetre de discussion ethereal avec un fond avec 0% d'opacité 


voilou voilu


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

alors ? :rose:  :


----------



## Kukana (28 Mai 2008)

j'adore ( et assorti a ma signature  ) par contre juste un truc .... 
la fenêtre de contact adium avec le scroll je trouve ça que peu esthétique


----------



## greggorynque (28 Mai 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> j'adore ( et assorti a ma signature  ) par contre juste un truc ....
> la fenêtre de contact adium avec le scroll je trouve ça que peu esthétique



surtout l'affreux scroll bleu


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=0805280841153461018.png


??


----------



## Kukana (28 Mai 2008)

ca serait encore mieux sans les contact hors ligne car ca prend pas mal de place pour pas grand chose ^^

&#63743; + shift + h


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Comme ça ?
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/informatique/image-1,8ee6cbc84100e090dfdb8e8326667906.png


----------



## Kukana (28 Mai 2008)

voila rien a redire mis a part que ton fond d'ecran n'est plus assortie a ma signature  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Bon pour toi , montpellierain , je remet l'hamster :love:


----------



## greggorynque (28 Mai 2008)

mon mien en ce moment

clean seulement !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

En plus tu as tout fait tout seul comme un grand tant les icônes que le wall    
Chapeaux  
Sinon, j'adore ton icône d'Ichat tant dans l'idée que dans la réalisation


----------



## greggorynque (28 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> En plus tu as tout fait tout seul comme un grand tant les icônes que le wall
> Chapeaux
> Sinon, j'adore ton icône d'Ichat tant dans l'idée que dans la réalisation



merci beaucoup

et sinon c'est adium


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Bon, je sais pas trop pourquoi, mais j'adore ce wall alors je post mon nouveau desk (qui n'a pas changé...  )
(J'ai peur d'être atteint de la Wathinite aiguë      )


----------



## two (29 Mai 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> j'utilise leopard pour la liste de contact apres je change de couleur en fonction du fond d'ecran
> et pour la fenetre de discussion ethereal avec un fond avec 0% d'opacité


Merci à toi, 


Une chose bizarre... j'ai essaye ethereal et les style glass et smoke ne marchent pas ... quoi que je sélectionne j'ai l'apperence fog... (que je n'aime pas...)


----------



## Hedicito (29 Mai 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> Magnifique !
> Il est entièrement de toi ?



Non non je n'en suis pas l'auteur


----------



## CERDAN (29 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Bon, je sais pas trop pourquoi, mais j'adore ce wall alors je post mon nouveau desk (qui n'a pas changé...  )
> (J'ai peur d'être atteint de la Wathinite aiguë      )



Peut-tu poster un screen plus grand ??

Et un lien pour le Wall ? Merci .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Et un lien pour le Wall ? Merci 

le temps qu'on y est....


----------



## Kukana (29 Mai 2008)

two a dit:


> Merci à toi,
> 
> 
> Une chose bizarre... j'ai essaye ethereal et les style glass et smoke ne marchent pas ... quoi que je sélectionne j'ai l'apperence fog... (que je n'aime pas...)



tu as relancé adium ...?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Peut-tu poster un screen plus grand ??
> 
> Et un lien pour le Wall ? Merci .



Pour le wall, je suis désolé mais plus moyen de mettre la main dessus.
Je vous conseil d'aller sur DeviantArt, section Photography et Architecture interior, lien

Pour le desk en version king size, c'est ici.


----------



## wath68 (29 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ... (J'ai peur d'être atteint de la Wathinite aiguë      )



   t'y es foutu !


----------



## Hedicito (29 Mai 2008)




----------



## CERDAN (29 Mai 2008)

J'aime pas le désordre dans les dossiers mais j'adore BMW .


----------



## Hedicito (29 Mai 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> J'aime pas le désordre dans les dossiers mais j'adore BMW .



Pas si désordonnés que ca, you gotta take a closer look to judge.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


>



ça , c'est un bosseur !


----------



## Hedicito (29 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> ça , c'est un bosseur !



La fin justifie les moyens 
Sinon la coupe Louis Vuitton ne manque à personne donc?


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> ça , c'est un bosseur !



Avec juste MSN ouvert


----------



## Hedicito (29 Mai 2008)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Avec juste MSN ouvert



Hehehe quel sens de l'observation!!!


----------



## wath68 (29 Mai 2008)

> L'image http://macamour.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/louis_vuitton_cup.png ne peut être affichée car elle contient des erreurs.



En tout cas, rien que l'aperçu me donne envie de crier ''OH MY GOD !!''


----------



## Hedicito (29 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> En tout cas, rien que l'aperçu me donne envie de crier ''OH MY GOD !!''



Ici


----------



## wath68 (29 Mai 2008)

:mouais: marche toujours pas chez moi !
C'est quoi ce bin's ?


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> :mouais: marche toujours pas chez moi !
> C'est quoi ce bin's ?



Chez moi si 

Par contre personne n'a tiqué sur mon desk, alors que je m'étais donné un mal de chien a donner du cachet à la barre de menu ... :sick: :sick:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

greg , tu ne peux pas modifier tes icones de maniere a ce qu'elles deviennent noir et grises ?


----------



## greggorynque (29 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> greg , tu ne peux pas modifier tes icones de maniere a ce qu'elles deviennent noir et grises ?



Si je vais te faire ça d'ici ce WE si j'ai le temps


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

apres tu pourras les mettre avec ton wall gris et blanc  
ça sera parfait !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2008)

Anxiety & Cover Sutra, icônes reflections et le fond est de Jonas Rask mais indispo sur son site (je peux vous l'envoyer).


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2008)

C'est tres reposant 
Pour les wall faudrait déjà que j'ai ton site :rose:


----------



## CERDAN (30 Mai 2008)

Sinon,  sympa l'icone dossier Finder .


----------



## thekingdolphin (30 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Anxiety & Cover Sutra, icônes reflections et le fond est de Jonas Rask mais indispo sur son site (je peux vous l'envoyer).



je veux un lien pour le wall


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (30 Mai 2008)

Comme précité ci-dessus, je n'ai pas réussi à trouver le wall sur le site de l'auteur. Si tu m'envoies un email a fabien[point]egot@free.fr, je  me ferai un plaisir de te l'envoyer.


----------



## wath68 (31 Mai 2008)

Différentes sources pour ce desk'.
Plus de détails demain, parce-que là il est 16h29 du mat' ... :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (31 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Différentes sources pour ce desk'.
> Plus de détails demain, parce-que là il est 16h29 du mat' ... :rateau:



WAOU !!

J'adore les icones !!!!! Ca fait penser à des boutons avec la reflection !! :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
Et dire que je ne peux plus te bouler....


----------



## wath68 (31 Mai 2008)

*- wallpaper :*
   - Une photo du film Pulp Fiction
   - Year Zero by Roberto Urso
   - ''icône Pistolet'' Shoot 'Em Up by Max Gilchuk
   - ''effet photo déchirée'' The Poster by AOKside 24

*- dock icons :* Minimum Icon by Aerotox

*- drives icons :* XTRA Drives by Vegrafik.de



CERDAN a dit:


> Et dire que je ne peux plus te bouler....


Et dire que je suis Mulhousien ... lol


----------



## CERDAN (31 Mai 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *- wallpaper :*
> - Une photo du film Pulp Fiction
> - Year Zero by Roberto Urso
> - ''icône Pistolet'' Shoot 'Em Up by Max Gilchuk
> ...



Comme je suis observateur, je peux affirmer que tu en as ajouté 7 des icones .

Merci .


----------



## greggorynque (31 Mai 2008)

Voila le mien en tout gris 





(les plus observateurs auront remarqué que certaines icones sont un peu tros foncé, mais je corrigerais ca plus tard)


----------



## s2one (31 Mai 2008)

salut a tous 
v'la un p'tit moment que j'avais pô mis un nouveau desk 

voila voila


----------



## tweek (31 Mai 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Anxiety & Cover Sutra, icônes reflections et le fond est de Jonas Rask mais indispo sur son site (je peux vous l'envoyer).



Nicey!


Hey, Coversutra suX.. Coverstream FTW!


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Voila le mien en tout gris
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'est trop : 
tu aurais un lien pour les icones ? 
merci !


----------



## NoobSmoke (31 Mai 2008)

Le mien,


----------



## wath68 (31 Mai 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Si la vie était un *teste* de mathématique tu aurais eu zéro pour ne pas avoir su calculer l'identité remarquable que je suis.











:rateau: sorry, c'était plus fort que moi.


----------



## Macounette (31 Mai 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *Dirty*


Joli 
Cela a sûrement déjà été dit :rose: mais comment fait-on pour avoir le cadre "à la QuickView" ? :love:


----------



## Macounette (31 Mai 2008)

Mon mien à moi du moment.... je suis dans ma phase "Stickies + Duckfarm" :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2008)

Très frais


----------



## wath68 (1 Juin 2008)

J'aime beaucoup, bravo.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Hey, Coversutra suX.. Coverstream FTW!



énorme


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

c'est très joli !
macounette


----------



## Macounette (1 Juin 2008)

Merci toul'monde ! :love:
Je ne passe plus trop souvent ici (manque de temps ) mais j'aime bien regarder vos beaux desks


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

un lien pour le
wall ?


----------



## CERDAN (1 Juin 2008)

Ouai Macounette ! Très frais et très relaxant .


----------



## marcelpahud (1 Juin 2008)

Oui, très sympa macounette, rafraîchissant par ces chaleurs étouffantes 

Pour ma part, voici la dernière version de mon desk et je crois qu'il risque, pour une fois de rester longtemps dans l'état actuel 





Les icônes viennent de tout un tas de packs différents et j'ai customisé un wall que j'avais téléchargé je ne sais plus où...


----------



## CERDAN (1 Juin 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Oui, très sympa macounette, rafraîchissant par ces chaleurs étouffantes
> 
> Pour ma part, voici la dernière version de mon desk et je crois qu'il risque, pour une fois de rester longtemps dans l'état actuel
> 
> ...



Effectivement, très beau WALL .

Et merci pour tes liens


----------



## marcelpahud (1 Juin 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Et merci pour tes liens



De rien, c'est avec plaisir 

Mais j'ai retrouvé le lien : 

http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/dust


----------



## CERDAN (1 Juin 2008)

Beau custom alors, félicitation !


----------



## Kukana (1 Juin 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Joli
> Cela a sûrement déjà été dit :rose: mais comment fait-on pour avoir le cadre "à la QuickView" ? :love:



ben tu visualise ton fond d'ecran et tu fait une capture d'ecran  &#63743; + shift + 4 puis espace pour ne capturer que la fenetre quicklook et le tour est joué 

Bien joué pour ton desk


----------



## Macounette (1 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> un lien pour le wall ?


ça vient de chez duckfarm mais fait partie de l'un de leurs packs payants ...



Kukana a dit:


> ben tu visualise ton fond d'ecran et tu fait une capture d'ecran  &#63743; + shift + 4 puis espace pour ne capturer que la fenetre quicklook et le tour est joué


erf, c'est tout simple en fait  



Kukana a dit:


> Bien joué pour ton desk


merciii  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> ça vient de chez duckfarm mais fait partie de l'un de leurs packs payants ...
> 
> 
> erf, c'est tout simple en fait
> ...


merci !
au fait , comment on glisse un lien a travers l'image ? :rose:


----------



## Macounette (1 Juin 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Oui, très sympa macounette, rafraîchissant par ces chaleurs étouffantes


Je ne savais pas qu'il faisait si chaud à Heidelberg  ici, c'est à peine si on atteint un petit 15°... :mouais: :rateau:


----------



## Kukana (1 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> merci !
> au fait , comment on glisse un lien a travers l'image ? :rose:



tu met une image avec la balise inserer une image ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) et puis par dessus tu rajoute ton lien avec la balise inserer un lien (   )
tu peux copier les lien en citant les message ou l'image redirige vers un lien et replacer le liens avec les tiens


----------



## Macounette (1 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> énorme


C'est Coversutra, en mieux .... (pauvre Sophie)
Le seul truc de mieux dans Coversutra c'est la possibilité de choisir d'autres affichages pour la pochette sur le desktop....
D'ailleurs, j'ai voulu essayer certaines des bidouilles pour la pochette (par exemple avec la bande collante dessus), mais ça n'a pas marché :mouais: du coup j'ai été obligée de réinstaller Coversutra qui débloquait complètement....


----------



## Macounette (1 Juin 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> tu met une image avec la balise inserer une image (
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il faut pour cela que ton image soit hébergée sur un site, comme par exemple imageshack...  dans le cas de mon desk, tu verras qu'il est stocké sur mon espace free


----------



## Kukana (1 Juin 2008)

effectivement ....


----------



## marcelpahud (1 Juin 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Je ne savais pas qu'il faisait si chaud à Heidelberg  ici, c'est à peine si on atteint un petit 15°... :mouais: :rateau:



[hors sujet]Ici ça fait 2 semaines qu'il fait entre 22 et 28°... et enfin quelques orages avant-hier et hier soirs... ça va continuer comme ça jusqu'à mardi au moins... [/hors sujet]


----------



## Pierre-Nico (1 Juin 2008)

très impressionnant coverstream, on pourrais presque se passé d'iTunes !!!


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> très impressionnant coverstream, on pourrais presque se passé d'iTunes !!!



Oui enfin tu as vu le prix ? A 1/5 de macos, j'espere bien qu'on a le droit a itunes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

merci !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)




----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

samypa, cependant je n'ai jamais compris pkoi tu ne mettais d'icone carrée pour le finder et dashboard ....

Tu n'utilise pas candybar ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

parce que le finder qui va avec est moche 
et le dashboard il n'y en a pas 
par contre kukana j'y arrive pas 
EDIT : 400 messages !


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

ben il suffit de demander, je peux tjrs t'en faire et refaire un ou 2


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

ça serait sympa !
sinon tu a un lien pour tes icones noires et blanches ?


----------



## Kukana (1 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> par contre kukana j'y arrive pas
> !



c'est le contraire qu'il faut faire l'image et le lien autour 



( DESK  D'ETIENNE000 )


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

Voila je t'ai fait 3 icones pour celle ques te manquent...





Moi perso pour poster des miniatures donnant un lien comme ici, j'affiche d'abord une petite image, puis j'édite le message, je clique sur l'image puis je clique sur l'icone lien et je colle l'adresse du lien.

J'espere que c'étais clair


----------



## Bazinga (1 Juin 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> c'est le contraire qu'il faut faire l'image et le lien autour
> 
> ( DESK  D'ETIENNE000 )



peux tu juste me dire comment faire 

a) pour retirer l icone msn/icq/autre a cote de tes contacts pour que ce soie aussi clean

b) pour afficher le nombre de contacts connecte dans chaque groupe


un grand merci et desole si ces reponses vous paraissent evidente, j arrete pas de faire le tour des options...


----------



## Kukana (1 Juin 2008)

le desk n'est pas de moi mais je me permet de te repondre pour les icone tu vas dans preferences > liste de style > personaliser >et tu decoche afficer les icones de service


et le nombre de contact c'est dans le menu affichage ( barre de menu de osX ) afficher le nombre en ligne par groupe..... ( fait ton choix )


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> a) pour retirer l icone msn/icq/autre a cote de tes contacts pour que ce soie aussi clean



Preferences / apparence / liste des styles / personaliser / afficher l'icone de service 



> b) pour afficher le nombre de contacts connecte dans chaque groupe


Une fois les groupes activés, Affichage / afficher le nombre en ligne par groupe 

A vot' service 


*EDIT:* le temps de bien mettre en page mon message je suis grillé


----------



## Bazinga (1 Juin 2008)

Waf, 2 reponses rapides en un seul coup!

merci à vous 2!


----------



## Macounette (1 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> par contre kukana j'y arrive pas


Entre les balises IMG tu mets la petite image à afficher
ensuite, autour de ces balises-là tu mets l'adresse de la grande image qui sera en lien.

Dans ton cas, cela donnerait:

_[ URL="http://images0.hiboox.com/images/2208/de147332a077a8a9b81c4f6743fad993.png"][ IMG]http://images0.hiboox.com/images/2208/a454d9f8776aa6ac0fd8850d9667ec3b.png[/IMG][ /URL]_

(sans les espaces bien entendu)

et le résultat:




_le desk d'etienne000 avec la petite image en prévisualisation _


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

merci a vous tous ! 
par contre greg je fais comment pour telecharger les icones ?
http://images0.hiboox.com/images/2208/de147332a077a8a9b81c4f6743fad993.png


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> merci a vous tous !
> par contre greg je fais comment pour telecharger les icones ?
> http://images0.hiboox.com/images/2208/de147332a077a8a9b81c4f6743fad993.png



clique sur la preview, puis tape dans la petite case le mot de passe qui s'affiche 

(megaupload est un site d'hebergement gratuit mais plein de pubs de nanas, dsl  )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

c'est bon 
sinon il y a pleins de filles sur ce site 
je refait une capture avec un autre fond et j'envoi ça !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

http://images0.hiboox.com/images/2208/063a675f65f6255c4d880eef47542541.png


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Et l'icône des Préférences systèmes 
Sinon, chouette wall


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

j'arrive po a la changer :rose:
je n'ai pas candybar moi :rose:


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> j'arrive po a la changer :rose:
> je n'ai pas candybar moi :rose:



telecharge liteicon alors

il fait bcp de choses que fait candybar mais en gratuit


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

je l'ai déjà mais il ne change pas l'icone preference systeme..


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> je l'ai déjà mais il ne change pas l'icone préférence systeme..



en même temps tu peux enlever cette icone de ton dock, le menu pref systeme est accessible en 2 clics (pomme / pref sys )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

c'est fait


----------



## Makhno (1 Juin 2008)

Ou alors tu peux choper candybar qui est utilisable gratuitement pendant 15 jours...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2008)

Bof bof cette idée


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

Un desk tout à fait différent des autres. J'avais envie de changer complètement de style. (Click pour le kingsize)


----------



## greggorynque (2 Juin 2008)

j'aime bien 

tu as fait les icones ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> j'aime bien
> 
> tu as fait les icones ?



Merci
Ca se voit tant que ça que les icônes sont mal faites 
Effectivement, j'ai les aient faites à partir de ce pack


----------



## Hedicito (2 Juin 2008)




----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Un desk tout à fait différent des autres. J'avais envie de changer complètement de style. (Click pour le kingsize)



Tu as enlevé Space de ta barre de menus !
T'en as pas l'utilité ?



Sympa ta première série d'icônes.


----------



## tweek (2 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Un desk tout à fait différent des autres. J'avais envie de changer complètement de style. (Click pour le kingsize)



Sexeh


----------



## CERDAN (2 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://images0.hiboox.com/images/2208/063a675f65f6255c4d880eef47542541.png




Chaudement mais sûrement .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

j'aime bien le desk d'antoine moi !


----------



## marcelpahud (2 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu as enlevé Space de ta barre de menus !
> T'en as pas l'utilité ?



Tu sais, pas besoin d'avoir Spaces dans la barre de menus pour pouvoir l'utiliser... moi par exemple quand je clique sur la molette de ma souris, Spaces se lance...


----------



## greggorynque (2 Juin 2008)

moi a l'inverse je peux cliquer patout, spaces ne se lncera pas, je l'ai desactivé après les conseils de corentin et effectivement il ne me manque pas DU TOUT


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

je ne l'ai jamais activé : j'en vois pas l'utilitée..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> moi a l'inverse je peux cliquer patout, spaces ne se lncera pas, je l'ai desactivé après les conseils de corentin et effectivement il ne me manque pas DU TOUT



Ah bon j'ai donné ce conseil moi ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Tu as enlevé Space de ta barre de menus !
> T'en as pas l'utilité ?
> 
> 
> ...



Si, je me sert de Space, mais j'ai un raccourci clavier, F8 



tweek a dit:


> Sexeh





etienne000 a dit:


> j'aime bien le desk d'antoine moi !



Merci pour le compliment 
Je n'aimais pas avant les icônes écrites, mais depuis hier, je trouve ça extrêmement agréable à utiliser...


----------



## greggorynque (2 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ah bon j'ai donné ce conseil moi ?



pas conseil, mais tu m'a dis que tu l'avais desactivé, j'ai essayé et adopté, exposé est 10 000 fois plus pratique pour ceux qui comme moi ne gardent pas tout ouvert ou utilisent a bon escient le &#63743;+H


----------



## two (2 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> pas conseil, mais tu m'a dis que tu l'avais desactivé, j'ai essayé et adopté, exposé est 10 000 fois plus pratique pour ceux qui comme moi ne gardent pas tout ouvert ou utilisent a bon escient le &#63743;+H


 Autre raccourci utile : alt click sur l'icone d'un logiciel déjà ouvert dans le dock... (masque les fenêtres des autres applis... pour pouvoir se concentrer sur l'appli sélectionnée)


----------



## Macounette (2 Juin 2008)

Perso, je suis fana de Spaces.... pourrais plus m'en passer 
L'activation se fait par un clic de souris ou bien par un coin de l'écran. Mais bon... question de préférences....


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Perso, je suis fana de Spaces.... pourrais plus m'en passer
> ()



Avec 10.5 je serai comme toi, hélas je bosse sous 10.4 !

:hein:

@antoine59 : OK boy !


----------



## Hedicito (2 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Avec 10.5 je serai comme toi, hélas je bosse sous 10.4 !
> 
> :hein:
> 
> @antoine59 : OK boy !



Le fait que tu sois sur Tiger n'est en rien un obstacle pour avoir des bureaux virtuels!
C'est par ici!


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


> Le fait que tu sois sur Tiger n'est en rien un obstacle pour avoir des bureaux virtuels!
> C'est par ici!



*Trop la classe !!!
Me voilà avec trois bureaux !!!*:love:

Merci Hedicito


----------



## Hedicito (2 Juin 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> *Trop la classe !!!
> Me voilà avec trois bureaux !!!*:love:
> 
> Merci Hedicito



Hehe pas de quoi


----------



## aCLR (2 Juin 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


> Hehe pas de quoi



Si, si !

&#63743; + tab est remplacé par ctrl + -&#8250;

C'est plus aéré maintenant !


----------



## shenrone (2 Juin 2008)

quelqu'un aurait une icone pour la calculette ?


----------



## MacMadam (2 Juin 2008)

Il y a ceci, dans le genre minimaliste : http://Davidgtza2.deviantart.com/art/Calculator-Dock-Icon-61602639


----------



## CERDAN (2 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> pas conseil, mais tu m'a dis que tu l'avais desactivé, j'ai essayé et adopté, exposé est 10 000 fois plus pratique pour ceux qui comme moi ne gardent pas tout ouvert ou utilisent a bon escient le &#63743;+H



Effectivement, même chose pour moi : J'utilise exclusivement Exposé qui est bien plus pratique . Le raccourci sur les cotées de ma Mighty Mouse .


----------



## Makhno (3 Juin 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Effectivement, même chose pour moi : J'utilise exclusivement Exposé qui est bien plus pratique . Le raccourci sur les cotées de ma Mighty Mouse .



Je rentre un coup dans le débat qui n'a pas grand chose à faire dans la custo mais bon... Perso je me suis mis exposé et spaces dans les coins actifs et franchement, je me sers autant des deux... Sur un écran de macbook, l'affichage de toutes les fenêtres est vite illisibles s'il y en a trop... C'est tout petit ! Et sur un écran de macbook, le coup de souris vers un coin est vite fait !
Par contre si j'avais un iMac 24, là... 
Masquer c'est pratique mais ça fait une manip de plus... 
J'adore cette sensation de virvolter d'un espace à un autre, d'une tache à une autre... Du bout du doigt, hop hop hop ! 
En même temps, ça fait moins d'un an que je suis sur mac, ça vient peut-être de là aussi... :rateau::love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Oui tout a fait ! 
je me suis mis a spaces moi


----------



## guiguilap (3 Juin 2008)

J'(aime pas du tout) spaces 

EDITH : Je déteste


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

Eh bien tu as tort....:sleep:


----------



## link.javaux (3 Juin 2008)

Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas Space, l'avez vous utilisé avec Warp ? Sinon c'est vrai c'est pas génial, mais avec cette utilitaire, c est milles fois mieux que exposé !

http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/Warp.html


----------



## CERDAN (3 Juin 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> Pour ceux qui n'aiment pas Space, l'avez vous utilisé avec Warp ? Sinon c'est vrai c'est pas génial, mais avec cette utilitaire, c est milles fois mieux que exposé !
> 
> http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/Warp.html



Je connaissais...... enfin jusqu'à que je le "jette" après avoir été énervé  :mouais ça vous arrive pas à vous de changer de space sans le vouloir, mais ça m'a soulé lol ).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2008)

CERDAN : L'homme aux lols


----------



## OuiOui (3 Juin 2008)

Voici mon desk de début de vacance : 



Bonne soirée à tous


----------



## Macounette (4 Juin 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> J'(aime pas du tout) spaces
> 
> EDITH : Je déteste


Vachement constructif 

Bon... et si on en revenait aux desks, hein :sleep: ce genre de querelle de clocher n'apporte rien qui vaille :mouais:

édith : bon ben voilà, OuiOui a recentré le débat.... merci à lui (ou elle)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Suite logique de mon précédent desk, sans grand bouleversements


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

C'est trop joli : tout s'accorde bien , les couleur sont belles (mais pour la fraicheur on y repassera ) enfin l'abstrait va très bien avec ces icônes écrites..


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juin 2008)

Ce qui m'embete dans ce genre de chose, c'est les icones !
Est ce que tu as les icones de toutes les applications ?

Parce que lorsque tu lances LaTeX la dessus tu as une icone super sympa qui ne va pas du tout avec le reste


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ce qui m'embete dans ce genre de chose, c'est les icones !
> Est ce que tu as les icones de toutes les applications ?
> 
> Parce que lorsque tu lances LaTeX la dessus tu as une icône super sympa qui ne va pas du tout avec le reste



oui, enfin rien n'est plus simple que de créer les icônes qui te manquent dans ce set.

Au pire, si tu ne sait pas faire, demande et quelqu'un te le fera surement... :rateau:

Moi je voulais savoir antoine, comment a tu rendu ton dock transparent ?


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> oui, enfin rien n'est plus simple que de créer les icônes qui te manquent dans ce set.
> 
> Au pire, si tu ne sait pas faire, demande et quelqu'un te le fera surement... :rateau:
> 
> Moi je voulais savoir antoine, comment a tu rendu ton dock transparent ?


 
Oui et je vais créer 250 icones pour 250 applications :rateau:
(je t'accorde que pour ce set.... c'est pas trop dur )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est trop joli : tout s'accorde bien , les couleur sont belles (mais pour la fraicheur on y repassera ) enfin l'abstrait va très bien avec ces icônes écrites..



Merci 



Pharmacos a dit:


> Ce qui m'embete dans ce genre de chose, c'est les icones !
> Est ce que tu as les icones de toutes les applications ?
> 
> Parce que lorsque tu lances LaTeX la dessus tu as une icone super sympa qui ne va pas du tout avec le reste



J'ai fait moi même les icônes (à partir d'un psd trouvé sur Deviantart). J'aid donc fait les icônes pour les applications que j'utilise au moins une fois pas moi. Cela représente environ une petite vingtaine d'application. Ce qui est vraiment pas énorme vu la complexité de ces icônes 



greggorynque a dit:


> oui, enfin rien n'est plus simple que de créer les icônes qui te manquent dans ce set.
> 
> Au pire, si tu ne sait pas faire, demande et quelqu'un te le fera surement... :rateau:
> 
> Moi je voulais savoir antoine, comment a tu rendu ton dock transparent ?



Je me souviens que j'avais bidouillé. Je suis partie d'une petite application trouvée sur Macthemes puis j'ai enlevé la transparence ainsi que changer les indicateurs  à l'aide de SuperDocker.

Désolé mais plus moyen de trouver sur macthemes, j'ai fais 3-4pages mais sans résultat :rose:


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'ai fait moi même les icônes (à partir d'un psd trouvé sur Deviantart). J'aid donc fait les icônes pour les applications que j'utilise au moins une fois pas moi. Cela représente environ une petite vingtaine d'application. Ce qui est vraiment pas énorme vu la complexité de ces icônes




d'ailleurs on attend toujours le PSD


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> d'ailleurs on attend toujours le PSD



Il est dans le set d'icônes dont j'ai donné le lien dans un précédant post


----------



## Kukana (4 Juin 2008)

*Dirty*


----------



## CERDAN (4 Juin 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *Dirty*



Belle impression de profondeur à travers le dock
Quelle image as-tu mis ?


----------



## Kukana (4 Juin 2008)

celui qui tu m'avais passe il y a quelque mois 




bon l'apercu est moche mais le dock non


----------



## CERDAN (4 Juin 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> celui qui tu m'avais passe il y a quelque mois
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je m'en étais douté mais j'étais plus très sur de moi .


----------



## wath68 (4 Juin 2008)

- wallpaper : Mountain of light by Uribaani
- icônes HD : XtraHDs by vegrafik.de
- dock : Revamped dock by Daniel Cakici (retourné verticalement)
- icônes dock : Allbook by Laurent Baumann (remixés)


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - wallpaper : Mountain of light by Uribaani
> - icônes HD : XtraHDs by vegrafik.de
> - dock : Revamped dock by Daniel Cakici (retourné verticalement)
> - icônes dock : Allbook by Laurent Baumann (remixés)



Qu'est ce que tu as utilisé pour ta preview, un pgm précis ou tu l'a faite direct sous totohop ?


----------



## wath68 (4 Juin 2008)

J'ai utilisé Thumbscrew 1.0, un freeware sur apple.com.


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> J'ai utilisé Thumbscrew 1.0, un freeware sur apple.com.



cool car celui de macthemes n'est pas compatible leo


----------



## tweek (4 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> cool car celui de macthemes n'est pas compatible leo



? SnapShooter marche tres bien sous 10.5..


----------



## greggorynque (4 Juin 2008)

tweek a dit:


> ? SnapShooter marche tres bien sous 10.5..



mince il faut que je réessaye alors, bizarre bizarre

non non chez moi il ne s'ouvre vraiment pas .....

C'est bon, il fasait faire un &#63743;+I et cocher, ouvrir avec roseta


----------



## marcelpahud (4 Juin 2008)

EDIT : - oups... parlé trop vite... -


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Très chouette desk Wath et Kukuna

Peux-tu filer un lien pour ton wall Wath, car je cherche pour ma mère  un beau wall de montagne mais pas moyen d'en trouver.
Si d'autres, ont également des liens pour de tels wall, je suis preneur .
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Kukana (4 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très chouette desk Wath et Kukuna



non mais c'est pas possible KukAna c'est si dur que ca ??


----------



## wath68 (4 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Peux-tu filer un lien pour ton wall Wath, car je cherche pour ma mère  un beau wall de montagne mais pas moyen d'en trouver.
> Si d'autres, ont également des liens pour de tels wall, je suis preneur .
> Merci d'avance.



No problemo, here we go :
Mountain of Light Pack by Uribaani

Et d'autres wall' montagnards :
http://browse.deviantart.com/?catpa...er/widescreen/&order=9&alltime=yes&q=mountain


----------



## tweek (4 Juin 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> non mais c'est pas possible KukAna c'est si dur que ca ??




T'excites pas kukaka, c'est qu'un pseudo..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> non mais c'est pas possible KukAna c'est si dur que ca ??



Mille excuses 
Que puis-je faire pour réparer mon erreur cruciale? 



wath68 a dit:


> No problemo, here we go :
> Mountain of Light Pack by Uribaani



Merci pour les liens Wath


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Juin 2008)

tweek a dit:


> ? SnapShooter marche tres bien sous 10.5..



Ah ben ca alors, comment tu fais mon petit tweek ?
J'ai cette version, et impossible de la lancer sur Leopard. :mouais:




wath68 a dit:


> J'ai utilisé Thumbscrew 1.0, un freeware sur apple.com.



merci pour le lien


----------



## greggorynque (5 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Ah ben ca alors, comment tu fais mon petit tweek ?
> J'ai cette version, et impossible de la lancer sur Leopard. :mouais:



J'utilise la même et elle ne marchais pas non plus, mais comme je lai écrit plus haut, clique sur snaphooter, fait &#63743;+I et coche ouvrir avec rosetta


----------



## greggorynque (5 Juin 2008)

Desk du jour pour moi

Wall: Time machine
Dock: Lgance
Icones: Puft system & amora badges modifiées
Menubar: Quicktunes / slimbatterymonitor / Magical / alternate spotlight de mactheme
Shadow killer et coversutra sinon

Et bien sur l'album de la fantastique Asa ! ! !


CLEAN



DIRTY


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2008)

Je pourrais te contacter pour avoir tes icones et le fond d'ecran qui est ouvert avec coup d'oeil quand j'aurais reçu le macbook ?


----------



## greggorynque (5 Juin 2008)

Pas de soucis, j'ai deja tout partagé je crois, mais je te les enverrais par MP


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2008)

Merci


----------



## wath68 (6 Juin 2008)

Desk' du week-end :

- Wallpaper : Grow Wallpaper Pack Widescreen by Zuckerblau
- Icons HD : Chaipakoi by Chaipluki
- Dock : Niqu Dock by esXXI
- Dock's Icons : Allbook by Laurent Baumann, all remixed by moi
- Horloge : Neon Clock
- CD Case : iTunes Companion


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2008)

C'est très joli mais avec un dock blanc ça serait encore plus joli  Un lien pour les icones ? 
Comment tu fais pour avoir la pochette cd sur le desk ? avec les trucs yahoo ?


----------



## wath68 (6 Juin 2008)

Merci Etienne.



etienne000 a dit:


> C'est très joli mais avec un dock blanc ça serait encore plus joli



 Good idea
_(click sur la preview pour le desk en entier)_







etienne000 a dit:


> Un lien pour les icones ?



No problemo, cadeau



etienne000 a dit:


> Comment tu fais pour avoir la pochette cd sur le desk ? avec les trucs yahoo ?



http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/itunes-companion


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2008)

Très joli shot Wath .


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juin 2008)

Cela faisait un petit moment que je n'étais venu, voilà grâce à vous tous mon bureau actuelle


----------



## wath68 (7 Juin 2008)

Il est vraiment top le wall' tout en cuir.
Ca me rappelle mon vieux Schott lol

Merci à Tumb de nous l'avoir fait découvrir.

Très joli desk jcfsw, le rouge et noir ça en jette


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juin 2008)

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2008)

Icônes Reflections de Styrizo et Drives de Jonas Rask. Le fond, je ne m'en souviens plus, mais je l'ai mis ici. La pochette CD, c'est toujours Cover Sutra.


----------



## oohTONY (10 Juin 2008)

​


----------



## Kukana (10 Juin 2008)

les deux sont superbes bravo  :love::love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Juin 2008)

On peut les avoir les wall de l'iPhone V2 svp ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juin 2008)

voilà en téléchargement direct


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Juin 2008)

Merci


----------



## oohTONY (10 Juin 2008)

Merci Tumb


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

J'aime aussi les 2 desk 
ps : bravo a oohtony pour l'iphone v2 red qu'il a posté sur mb


----------



## wath68 (10 Juin 2008)

Desk' de la semaine :

- Wall' : Shake Wallpaper by God-X
- Dock : Nameless 3D Leopard Dock by intemperie


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Joli : sobre , discret , fluide , épuré...essaies avec les icônes grises de baumann je pense que ça serait encore plus joli


----------



## oohTONY (11 Juin 2008)

merci etienne 

*

*​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2008)

Je veux le wall sur wallpamac !
(ma 2eme demande sur le 2eme site est acceptée ? )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Juin 2008)

Le style habituel, avec un fond de Colossus 72, si vous aimez l'architecture intérieure moderne et minimaliste, je vous conseille vivement de regarder sa galerie.


----------



## CERDAN (12 Juin 2008)

Tres zen ! HS on ( je suis en alleöagne et je trouve pas les accens dsl  ) HS off


----------



## oohTONY (13 Juin 2008)

*

*
FULL HOME MADE​


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2008)

Désolé mais je n'aime pas trop : les icônes sont trop grandes trop longues et enfin il y a trop de blanc :rose:
Le dock transparent je trouve que ca ne ressort pas avec le wall et je trouve ça trop minimaliste 
Ps : désolé pour la critique : c'est pas méchant


----------



## muhyidin (13 Juin 2008)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé le container avec les icones Reflections et malheureusement il me manque encore pas mal d'icones. Savez vous comment les faire (logiciel, police...) ? 

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2008)

Le PSD se trouve ici. Tu auras besoin de Myriad Pro sur PS CS3 si tu veux garder l'apparence d'origine.


----------



## muhyidin (14 Juin 2008)

Merci par contre photoshop et moi ça fait deux. J'ai pris le calque, j'ai utilisé l'outil Texte ensuite j'ai fait sauvegarder en utilisant le format PNG mais je n'obtiens pas une icone. J'ai du louper une étape.
Dans son Readme il écrit "Fisrt action "Guardar" is for saving your file as a .png. It will also create a mask for the icon."
C'est donc qu'il doit y avoir une étape particulière (Guardar) pour sauver l'image au bon format qui créé un masque pour l'icone.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juin 2008)

Une fois que tu as ton PNG, tu passes un coup de Pic2Icon et le tour est joué. Si tu n'arrives pas, contact moi par email ou message privé, je te donnerai un tutoriel plus précis.


----------



## muhyidin (14 Juin 2008)

je t'ai mailé  en fait je me susi trompé dans l'énoncé j'ai bien une icone mais avec un fond blanc et non transparent


----------



## greggorynque (14 Juin 2008)

muhyidin a dit:


> je t'ai mailé  en fait je me susi trompé dans l'énoncé j'ai bien une icone mais avec un fond blanc et non transparent



dans photoshop, elveve bien le calque de fond...

ensuite passe tes icones dans le logiciel img2icns et hop tu aura de belles icones ...


----------



## muhyidin (14 Juin 2008)

j'ai enlevé le fond. J'ai les lettres avec le reflet et j'ai un fond avec le petit carrés gris et blanc (fond transparent quoi)


----------



## greggorynque (14 Juin 2008)

enregistre en PNG puis passe la dans le pgm que l'on t'a donné ca marchera


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2008)

Salut le grincheuxxxx


----------



## Hedicito (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2008)

Belle p...rise de vue


----------



## Larme (15 Juin 2008)

Celui du moment


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

x2.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Je déclare la page n°148 de ce fil comme

"la page où tu mets tes desk avec de la m*** trop cha****"

**Les cabriolets tunnés sont également acceptés...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Bon ben je casse la chaîne alors .
Dimanche 15 Juin 2008.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

ce sont tous tes jeux ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bon ben je casse la chaîne alors .
> Dimanche 15 Juin 2008.



Merci.
J'apprécie. .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> ce sont tous tes jeux ?



Oui .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2008)

Reflections Icons, wall: nightmare.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Juin 2008)

J'adore le wall


----------



## Tatooland (15 Juin 2008)

Salut tout le monde à ce que je vois on est des pro de la custo. Bon alors j'ai quelques questions:

_- Comment vous faites pour avoir la jaquette du CD sur le bureau ? j'utilise Cover Sutra mais la version d'essaie va bientot expirer. en plus y'en a ou on voit la jaquette avec un vinyl qui sort légèrement J'ADORE !!

- Comment vous faites pour que lorsque vous poster vos images de bureau, vous ayez un petit aperçu dans un cadre ou autre chose ?
_
- Merci à OhTony pour son super site ou j'ai piqué qq'ques wallpaper... Génial !

- Franchement bravo pour certain !

Merci @@+++


----------



## Larme (15 Juin 2008)

Pour la custo' des pochettes de CoverSutra, suffit d'en trouver (DeviantArt, Google...), et de remplacer un des fichiers originaux par le skin (ConverSutra/Content/PlugIns/XxX.Coversutraskin).
Cependant, le vinyle qui dépasse n'est pas un de base ?
Pour les aperçu des screens, photoshop ou tout autre logiciel de retouche photo il me semble. Mais il me semble qu'un des membres avait parlé d'un logiciel qui faisait tout, seul x)


----------



## marcelpahud (15 Juin 2008)

Exactement,

CoverSutra a effectivement un skin d'origine avec le vinyl sortant de la pochette...

Pour la présentation des screenshots, google un coup "Snapshooter" (à faire ouvrir avec Rosetta si ça fonctionne pas sur Leopard)  et "Thumbscrew" sinon, lire un peu le fil devrait te permettre de trouver la réponse à la plupart de tes questions


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Je peux avoir un lien pour les icones stp antoine ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je peux avoir un lien pour les icones stp antoine ?



Je les ai faites moi-même à partir d'un psd trouvé sur deviant 
Je peux te les envoyés par mail, envoie-moi un mp.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2008)

Ok quand mon macbook sera là...Merci antoine


----------



## wath68 (15 Juin 2008)

*Desk du week' :*


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2008)

Je vois que les chaleurs estivales font monter la libido 
Dans ce cas, je vous conseille un site incontournable concernant les beautés du sexe opposé: 
Skins.be 
Très joli desk Wath et Antoine


----------



## wath68 (15 Juin 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Je vois que les chaleurs estivales font monter la libido
> Dans ce cas, je vous conseille un site incontournable concernant les beautés du sexe opposé:
> Skins.be
> Très joli desk Wath et Antoine



Merci à toi, de m'avoir fait découvrir Desktopography


----------



## oohTONY (15 Juin 2008)

tumb : dans le même style mon préféré est Free Celebrity Wallpapers @ Go4Celebrity - Letter A


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2008)

Pas d'hormones folichones pour moi, mais dans cette période de travail intensif (bientôt mon diplôme) voici mon desk.


----------



## CERDAN (15 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pas d'hormones folichones pour moi, mais dans cette période de travail intensif (bientôt mon diplôme) voici mon desk.



Dis plutôt que tu aura bientôt ton examen ( et non ton diplome ), tu n'es pas garantie de l'avoir !! :rateau:


Beau desk, et excellent WALL.


oohTONY a dit:


> Free Celebrity Wallpapers @ Go4Celebrity - Letter A





tumb a dit:


> Skins.be



Merci pour ces beaux liens... :rateau:.........


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2008)

oui mais ce n'est pas un examen écrit mais une présention orale, je voulais donc dire que je vais "passer mon diplôme"


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2008)

Très joli, faudra que tu m'expliques comment tu as fait pour la barre des menus, je l'adore :love:


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2008)

Dans l'ordre

La chanson est affichée par quicktunes, dont j'ai désativé toutes les notifications a part celle ci et taille de police 11 (malheureusement, on a pas d'autre choix de police)

Slim battery monitor pour la charge, il affiche en charge et decharge, le %age et disparait a 100 couleur gris 50% et rouge dans la reserve

Magical pour la date, tout en Helvetica 11

l'icone spotlightvient de mactheme


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Juin 2008)

merci beaucoup


----------



## just (15 Juin 2008)

moi c'est les icones du dock que j'adore !
tu te souviens où tu les avais pris ?

f.


----------



## greggorynque (15 Juin 2008)

je les ai postées qques pages plus haut, c'est un remix des icones de la barre latérale de david lanham dans le set amora


----------



## Iconoclaste (16 Juin 2008)

Hello,

Voici mon premier desk sous Mac (mais je vous rassure avant, je tournais sous Gusty  )

Clean: 




Dirty:




Mais voilà, mon problème à l'heure actuelle, reste plus qu'à trouver une icône en harmonie avec mon theme de couleurs (mauve, violet...) pour mercury et pour la corbeille, si quelqu'un a une petite suggestion, j'sui preneur  d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2008)

Voici mon icône préférée dans ces couleurs. Ce n'est pas lié à Mercury, mais tu peux toujours l'utiliser si tu le souhaites


----------



## wath68 (16 Juin 2008)

Et pour la corbeille ...

http://img529.imageshack.us/my.php?image=porcelaincanfullsm1.png


----------



## Iconoclaste (16 Juin 2008)

Hello,
 @ tumb: super c pile poil ce que je voulais  

Petit aperçu

@ wath68: Merci beaucoup pour la corbeille, en effet j'ai cogité dessus toute la journée sans rien trouvé... mais maintenent


----------



## Makhno (16 Juin 2008)

Iconoclaste a dit:


> @ wath68: Merci beaucoup pour la corbeille, en effet j'ai cogité dessus toute la journée sans rien trouvé... mais maintenent



Clair qu'elle est classe cette poubelle... Merci Wath68 !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juin 2008)

Iconoclaste a dit:


> @ tumb: super c pile poil ce que je voulais



De rien  
En voilà d'autres:


----------



## Iconoclaste (16 Juin 2008)

Merci tumb ^^

You've made my day


----------



## wath68 (17 Juin 2008)

*Desk du week :*





- wallpaper : jenesaisplusdoujelai par chaipluki (mais je peux le poster si ça intéresse quelqu'un).
- icons HD : Porn Needs You by J3 Concepts


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2008)

Ahhh J3 Concepts 
Que du bonheur... J'en ai fais des desk avec les leurs icônes 

Sinon très chouette harmonie de l'ensemble


----------



## wath68 (17 Juin 2008)

Merci Antoine 
Moi j'adore ton desk n°2 ... le wall' est whaouu


----------



## wath68 (17 Juin 2008)

Iconoclaste a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Voici mon premier desk sous Mac (mais je vous rassure avant, je tournais sous Gusty  )
> 
> ...




Tiens, un dock qui pourrait te plaire, dans les mêmes teintes. 

http://tn3-1.deviantart.com/fs30/300W/i/2008/169/9/b/Disco_Dock_1_0_by_aculas.png


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Juin 2008)

Ils sont super, merci Tumb.


----------



## Iconoclaste (18 Juin 2008)

@ wtah68 : hummm !!! SUPER je kiffe ^^ Merci beaucoup pr ce dock, d'ici vendredi ou samedi petit screen


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Juin 2008)




----------



## Makhno (20 Juin 2008)

Classe ! ^^

Tu as chopé où ton icone en cube sur le bureau ?


----------



## Pinkie75 (20 Juin 2008)

*Voici deux icônes dans tes critères.* :rose:


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

Propre :






Moins Propre :






Reste plus qu'à changer l'icône de iCal (j'arrive pô) et des Préférences Systèmes (j'arrive pô non plus) :rose: :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2008)

C'est mimi :love:


----------



## giga64 (20 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Propre :
> 
> bureau gavé de Lanham:love:
> 
> ...



Alors pour iCal :

iCal/Contents/Resources -> remplacer App-empty.icns et App.icns

Puis iCal/Contents/Resources/iCalDockExtra.bundle/Contents/Resources -> remplacer App-empty.icns

A ton service Mama' :love::love::love:

Je laisse quelqu'un d'autre t'expliquer Les Pref Syst (ma soupe refroidie...) - c'est certainnement un PB d'autorisation sur l'appli


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Alors pour iCal :
> 
> iCal/Contents/Resources -> remplacer App-empty.icns et App.icns
> 
> Puis iCal/Contents/Resources/iCalDockExtra.bundle/Contents/Resources -> remplacer App-empty.icns



Je te remercie mais ça ne marche pas    :rose:


----------



## giga64 (20 Juin 2008)

T'as relancé le dock ?

Les icônes de remplacement de iCal, ce sont celles de Somatic ?

Comment les as-tu récupérées ?
Si tu as ouvert le iContainer dans CandyBar, il faut les sélectionner et les exporter sur ton bureau au format icns.
Ensuite tu dois les renommer exactement comme celles d'origine : App-empty.icns et App.icns, puis tu les copies en lieu et place des anciennes...


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

C'est le pack Somatic oui. L'icône iCal bleue. Mais moi j'ai juste fait un cmd+C, cmd+V dans la fenêtre d'infos.
Je vais essayer ce que tu me dis


----------



## giga64 (20 Juin 2008)

Penses à sauvegarder les icônes d'origine...


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Penses à sauvegarder les icônes d'origine...



J'irai les chercher sur mon autre Mac si besoin 
Bon j'avance, mon icone est toute transparente avec le chiffre en noir :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## giga64 (20 Juin 2008)

Etape 1





Etape 2





Tu copies les icônes de remplacement au format icns à la place des trois anciennes

Pour les exporter à partir de CandyBar :
Sélectionner les deux icônes dans la collection Somatic Xtras puis File/Export/ICNS...

Edit : Tiens, j'me suis trompé :rateau:
App-empty.icns c'est l'icône vide bien entendu - Lanham y s'est planté aussi


----------



## MamaCass (20 Juin 2008)

Ca ne marche toujours pas mais je crois comprendre pourquoi.
Je n'utilise pas candybar. Donc ce ne sont pas des fichiers .icns.
Juste des dossiers.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Moi aussi je n'y arrivais pas avec le macbook de plus avec les mêmes applis...


----------



## MamaCass (21 Juin 2008)

Je crois que je vais me payer une licence de CandyBar et ça sera réglé 

Merci pour les conseils


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

C'est 30  une licence ?


----------



## MamaCass (21 Juin 2008)

Yep


----------



## greggorynque (21 Juin 2008)

20&#8364;


----------



## MamaCass (21 Juin 2008)

Ah oui 29 dollars donc 20 euros  
Bien vu et tant mieux


----------



## vampire1976 (21 Juin 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Classe ! ^^
> 
> Tu as chopé où ton icone en cube sur le bureau ?



Je me la suis tout simplement créé... Si tu la veux pas de soucis.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Vous avez l'art d'agrandir la conversation .
Evidemment que si il te demande cette icône il la veut, que ce soit toi ou Jean-Marie Bigard qui l'ait faite.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde

J'aurais aimé savoir si c'était possible de changer de thème dans Leopard Comme Windows quand on change de msstyles , je précise que je suis sur 10.5.3

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Wizzard35 a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde
> 
> J'aurais aimé savoir si c'était possible de changer de thème dans Leopard Comme Windows quand on change de msstyles , je précise que je suis sur 10.5.3
> 
> Merci de votre aide



Il y'en a peu : Kaer,  Metal Muku, Milk, Veritas et sûrement des autres qui se passent sous le manteau.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Merci faut installé un logiciel ou on fais un glissé déposé dans un répertoire de OS X


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

Tout est expliqué je crois qu'à l'exception de Milk il y'a un programme d'installation.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

ok Merci bien t'es un chef


----------



## greggorynque (21 Juin 2008)

attention cependant au programmes non supportés qui planteront une fois le theme appliqué !

Pour cette raison je ne peux pas thèmer :rose::rose::rose: et j'attends shapeshifter...

L'autre problème c'est la désactivation obligatoire de core animation .....


----------



## SirG (21 Juin 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Je me la suis tout simplement créé... Si tu la veux pas de soucis.



Je serais preneur également.


----------



## wath68 (21 Juin 2008)

*Desk' du week'* :


_Heuristically programmed ALgorithmic computer_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2008)

J'adore sauf, si je peux me permettre (je me permets ), je n'aurai pas mis du Lanham sur le bureau, mais des icônes plus minimaliste .

Mais à part ce détail, c'est un total respect.


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2008)

Merci beaucoup Antoine, pour le compliment et le conseil.
C'est vrai que les stickers ne s'accordent pas tellement avec le reste, donc j'en ai mis d'autres, plus simples.

Au fait, voilà un lien pour le wallpaper :

Hal 9000 by Mauricio Fndz


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> attention cependant au programmes non supportés qui planteront une fois le theme appliqué !



Ah bon je n'ai jamais vu ça.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

C'est très joli wath , je trouve les icônes du dock magnifique


----------



## CERDAN (22 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Antoine, pour le compliment et le conseil.
> C'est vrai que les stickers ne s'accordent pas tellement avec le reste, donc j'en ai mis d'autres, plus simples.
> 
> Au fait, voilà un lien pour le wallpaper :
> ...



Super wall et super pattern !!!
Peux-tu me le dénicher ? :rose:    
On pourrait en faire un wall à part entière.


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2008)

Merci Etienne.

Plexis Box et Plexis Dock by Aerotox, que j'ai juste recoloriés pour être plus lisible.

Cadeaux Bonux :
2 wall' qui s'accordent parfaitement avec les icônes.









Et une petite visite dans la galerie d'Aerotox ne peut pas faire de mal 

2ème Bonux :

Le screensaver HAL 9000

@ Cerdan : euhhh dénicher quoi ? :rose:


----------



## CERDAN (22 Juin 2008)

Dénicher le pattern au haut du WALL que tu as posté .


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2008)

@ Cerdan : euh quand tu dis ''pattern'', tu parles du fond métallique noir, c'est ça ?

Je n'ai aucune idée de où le dénicher. J'ai cherché des renseignements sur l'auteur du wallpaper, Mauricio Fndz, histoire de lui demander gentiment, mais je n'ai rien trouvé.
De plus, avec mon anglais, ce n'était pas gagné d'avance lol
HOPPLA @ +


----------



## marcelpahud (22 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Cadeaux Bonux :
> 2 wall' qui s'accordent parfaitement avec les icônes.
> 
> Plexiglas Wall



Cool ! Merci, celui-là s'accorde parfaitement avec l' "ambiance" actuelle de mon desk 



​


----------



## Hans Castorp (22 Juin 2008)

Voici le mien, atmosphère très écossaise!







Tant que j'y suis ça a sans doute déjà été mentionné, mais comment faites vous pour afficher la date et l'heure sur le bureau, voire la jaquette de la chanson qui passe sur itunes? (je pense au wallpaper de HAL 9001 par exemple)


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2008)

Très joli, j'adore, les couleurs sont splendides mais le lien pour le voir en grand ne marche pas  
En tout cas, ça donne envie de partir en vacances.

Pour la jaquette : *Coversutra*
Pour l'heure : *Neon Clock* (widget Yahoo)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2008)

Beau bureau Marcel !


----------



## vampire1976 (22 Juin 2008)

Je sais qu'il la voulait, je fais durer l'attente ^^

C'est ici en Zippé : http://alkyss2.free.fr/Archive.zip


----------



## Hans Castorp (22 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour la jaquette : *Coversutra*
> Pour l'heure : *Neon Clock* (widget Yahoo)



Merci pour ces liens wath68


----------



## giga64 (23 Juin 2008)

:sleep::sleep::sleep:

*Clean :*






*Dirty*


Bonne semaine à toutes & à tous


----------



## Makhno (23 Juin 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Je sais qu'il la voulait, je fais durer l'attente ^^
> 
> C'est ici en Zippé : http://alkyss2.free.fr/Archive.zip



Et oui, je la voulais... Mais je devais pas être pressé puisque je n'ai pas utilisé internet de toute la journée hier... (cause lendemain de fête de la musique très difficile...) 
Merci en tout cas !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Et oui, je la voulais... Mais je devais pas être pressé puisque je n'ai pas utilisé internet de toute la journée hier... (cause lendemain de fête de la musique très difficile...)
> Merci en tout cas !



Quoi tu as entendu du Cindy Sander ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quoi tu as entendu du Cindy Sander ?


Oui il l'a entendu toute la soirée , cette femme qui voulait faire parler d'elle


----------



## Makhno (23 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quoi tu as entendu du Cindy Sander ?





etienne000 a dit:


> Oui il l'a entendu toute la soirée , cette femme qui voulait faire parler d'elle



C'est du flood mais ça défoule... 
Z'êtes dingues ou quoi ??? 
C'était plutôt technival ici à Nantes... :rateau:
Et j'avais pas mon appareil photo pour faire des purs fonds d'écran...


----------



## greggorynque (23 Juin 2008)

des fonds d'écrans de cindy ? je suis déçu, j'en rêvais ! ! !


----------



## Hans Castorp (23 Juin 2008)

Pour ceux que ça interesse, j'ai retrouvé le lien de mon wallpaper écossais.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Merci il est très joli !


----------



## Pharmacos (23 Juin 2008)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça interesse, j'ai retrouvé le lien de mon wallpaper écossais.


 

:love::love:


----------



## link.javaux (23 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>



T'aurais pas juste le parquet derrière s'il te plait ?



marcelpahud a dit:


> http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/4151/screenblackvq6.jpg



tu saurais pas me dire comment avoir l'icone pour spotlight ?

merci


----------



## wath68 (23 Juin 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> T'aurais pas juste le parquet derrière s'il te plait ?



Le wallpaper n'est pas de moi, désolé.
Tu peux regarder dans la galerie d'Aerotox si il y a le parquet tout seul, ou lui demander personnellement.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> T'aurais pas juste le parquet derrière s'il te plait ?



En voilà 3 pour le prix d'un: 
Dark Wood, Never Hide (avec une illustration minimale dessus), et un que j'affectione particulièrement: De Freu.


----------



## marcelpahud (23 Juin 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> tu saurais pas me dire comment avoir l'icone pour spotlight ?
> 
> merci



On la trouve sur macthemes, merci à greggorynque il y a quelques pages


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> tu saurais pas me dire comment avoir l'icone pour spotlight ?



grillé :rateau:


----------



## Maximouse (23 Juin 2008)

Bon ben bravo, voilà ce qui arrive à force de suivre ce fil




@wath68, il y aurait moyen de récupérer les icônes "recolorisées" et puis pendant qu'on y est le dock

Merci


----------



## Showy (23 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
Simpa tous vos desktop ! Ca me donne envis aussi de personnaliser le miens aussi 

Par contre j'ai été voir la FAQ de la custo mais dans la partie Wallpaper, il n'est pas précisé quel format est préférable d'utiliser (jpg, png,...) ?  Où alors j'ai pas bien vu...

Merci


----------



## wath68 (23 Juin 2008)

Voilà le dock :





Pour les icônes du dock, dis moi lesquels tu veux et j'vais te faire ça.


----------



## Maximouse (23 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Voilà le dock :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, la liste arrive

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Juin 2008)

Showy a dit:


> Par contre j'ai été voir la FAQ de la custo mais dans la partie Wallpaper, il n'est pas précisé quel format est préférable d'utiliser (jpg, png,...) ?  Où alors j'ai pas bien vu...



Ca n'a pas d'importance


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Voilà le dock :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Comment on fait pour mettre le dock a partir de superdocker ?


----------



## Starkadh (23 Juin 2008)

salut tous le monde je vais poster mon new desk demain, me manque des ptits détails à régler avant, pour un il me faudrait de l'aide... quelqu'un pourrait me passer l'image de coversutra avec le vinyle ?? j'utilise un autre logiciel et j'aimerai l'intégrer a celui-ci...


----------



## kenell (23 Juin 2008)

bonjour est-ce que quelqu'un aurait des icones sympatoches en rapport avec l'été ? des icones de surf, de cocktails, de cartes postales ou autres?? merci beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

kenell a dit:


> bonjour est-ce que quelqu'un aurait des icones sympatoches en rapport avec l'été ? des icones de surf, de cocktails, de cartes postales ou autres?? merci beaucoup !



J'ai trouvé un set ici.

Ah ben non ça donne une image quand on le télécharge.

Un verre, Slurpee.


----------



## giga64 (23 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>



Dans le deuxième dock il y a une icône d'engrenage, quelqu'un peut m'indiquer le logiciel qui s'y rapporte ?

Merci


----------



## Maximouse (23 Juin 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Dans le deuxième dock il y a une icône d'engrenage, quelqu'un peut m'indiquer le logiciel qui s'y rapporte ?
> 
> Merci



Pas sûr, mais ce n'est pas l'ancien icône de transmission ?


----------



## shenrone (23 Juin 2008)

Un ptit nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2008)

Le fond vient d'interface lift 
Joli


----------



## wath68 (23 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Comment on fait pour mettre le dock a partir de superdocker ?



Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible.
SuperDocker a des docks prédéfinis et ça m'étonnerait qu'on puisse les changer ... à moins qu'une bidouille puisse le faire, mais là je ne suis pas assez calé pour ça.


----------



## giga64 (23 Juin 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Pas sûr, mais ce n'est pas l'ancien icône de transmission ?



Si jamais c'est le cas, alors il y a de fortes chances pour que ça soit du 128px...

Tant pis :rateau:

Merci *Maximouse*


----------



## EMqA (23 Juin 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Si jamais c'est le cas, alors il y a de fortes chances pour que ça soit du 128px...
> 
> Tant pis :rateau:
> 
> Merci *Maximouse*



Et pourtant...


----------



## giga64 (23 Juin 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> Et pourtant...



:love: Leopard ready :love:

Merci *EMqA*


----------



## Makhno (23 Juin 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Comment on fait pour mettre le dock a partir de superdocker ?



J'ai eu superdocker à un moment et je suis allé chercher à l'intérieur les docks qui me plaisaient. 
Superdocker.app/Contents/Ressources. Tout est là. 
Peut-être qu'on peut en rajouter ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

J'espere , sinon y a t-il une appli qui le permet ?


----------



## Hedicito (24 Juin 2008)

C'est tout chaud, ca vient de sortir, le pack de 6 wallpapers de Kevin Anderson à télécharger ici!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)

Mon bureau :


----------



## thekingdolphin (24 Juin 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


>



joli desk un lien pour les differentes icones bleues et le wall.
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2008)

Il a le mérite d'être classique 
Ca fait du bien de revoir leo tout neuf tour propre.
on se dit que les icônes et le wall de départ sont vraiment chouettes...

Bonjour et merci iduck


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Il a le mérite d'être classique
> Ca fait du bien de revoir leo tout neuf tour propre.
> on se dit que les icônes et le wall de départ sont vraiment chouette...
> 
> Bonjour et merci iduck


Il n'y a pas longtemps que j'ai mis ce fond mais finalement c'est le plus beau.


----------



## project901 (24 Juin 2008)

Le mien :


----------



## Maximouse (24 Juin 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> Mon bureau :





antoine59 a dit:


> Il a le mérite d'être classique
> Ca fait du bien de revoir leo tout neuf tour propre.
> on se dit que les icônes et le wall de départ sont vraiment chouettes...
> 
> Bonjour et merci iduck



Je me suis fais avoir, j'ai commencé à rechercher des modifs, et puis rien


----------



## MamaCass (24 Juin 2008)

project901 a dit:


> Le mien :



Très graphique, j'aime bien.
Des petits liens pour le wall et les icones du dock ? :love:


----------



## EMqA (24 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Très graphique, j'aime bien.
> Des petits liens pour le wall et les icones du dock ? :love:


j3concepts pour les icônes.


----------



## Starkadh (24 Juin 2008)

le pti nouveau, surtout une découverte plus approndit de themepark pour moi...



  dirty



   clean


----------



## link.javaux (24 Juin 2008)

Merci wath68, tumb et marcelpahud


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Je me suis fais avoir, j'ai commencé à rechercher des modifs, et puis rien


Effectivement, je le préfère nature. :rateau:


----------



## project901 (24 Juin 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> j3concepts pour les icônes.



Le wall je ne sais plus où je l'ai trouvé alors voila : 
boxesw10 - Servimg.com - Free image hosting service


----------



## wath68 (24 Juin 2008)

*Desk' de la semaine :*


----------



## greggorynque (24 Juin 2008)

c'est tout les jours une nouvelle semaine avec toi


----------



## tweek (24 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Desk' de la semaine :*



nice!


----------



## numsix (24 Juin 2008)

Rien de tres particulier, a part la fabuleuse image de *Seafairy*

Mais bon, avouez, ça fait toute la différence, ...



​


----------



## CERDAN (24 Juin 2008)

Ouai Wath68, pas mal ! .

PS : pour toi aussi Starkadh, je trouve l'idée des icones du dock chouette .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Juin 2008)

Très joli Numsix :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2008)

C'est sympa de te revoir aussi !


----------



## MamaCass (25 Juin 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> j3concepts pour les icônes.





project901 a dit:


> Le wall je ne sais plus où je l'ai trouvé alors voila :
> boxesw10 - Servimg.com - Free image hosting service



Merci vous deux :love:


----------



## Maximouse (25 Juin 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Bon ben bravo, voilà ce qui arrive à force de suivre ce fil
> 
> 
> 
> ...





wath68 a dit:


> Voilà le dock :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pixelmator me permet d' ouvrir le fichier de base, donc à moi la personnalisation de ces super icônes 

Et encore une fois merci pour ta proposition 

Mais il y a un petit hic, j'aime bien la police utilisée...
 est ce que quelqu'un connaît son nom et ou je pourrai me la procurer.

MERCi.


----------



## Macounette (25 Juin 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Un ptit nouveau
> [dead end]





etienne000 a dit:


> Le fond vient d'interface lift
> Joli


... LE fond qu'il me fallait pour les dernières 24h de mon job (je suis en fin de mission), pour le pécé du bureau. NICKEL CHROME. :love:


----------



## Ploumette (25 Juin 2008)

WoW ! Superbe numsix !

(mais tu as un écran de combien de pouces ?!!! )

; )


----------



## numsix (25 Juin 2008)

Merci Tumb, C0rentin & Ploumette. Ca fait du bien de revenir ici aussi ... Les demenagement, l'adaptation toussa quoi 

Ploumette, mon ecran est de 17 pouces, .... Je voudrais bien plus grand, ceci dit, ....


----------



## wath68 (25 Juin 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Mais il y a un petit hic, j'aime bien la police utilisée...
> est ce que quelqu'un connaît son nom et ou je pourrai me la procurer.
> 
> MERCi.



Handel Gothic BT


----------



## Maximouse (25 Juin 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Handel Gothic BT




Je te boulerai bien, mais je peux pas


----------



## vampire1976 (26 Juin 2008)




----------



## Pierre-Nico (26 Juin 2008)

Un petit desk assez simple (c'est une habitude pour moi  ).
En tout cas ça fait un petit moment que je n'avais pas poster de desk...




> Dirty
> Dirty 2
> Dirty 3 (J'aime beaucoup la première image, je crois l'avoir trouver sur le deviant de Tumb, mais pas sûre...)
> PacMan 

A bientôt


----------



## SirG (26 Juin 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


>



Décidément, j'aime beaucoup tes compositions.


----------



## EddyC (26 Juin 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


>



Comment vous faites pour avoit l'heure sur le bureau comme ça ??


----------



## vampire1976 (26 Juin 2008)

Merci SirG ^^ je varie entre le style gothique et plus... classique ^^

EddyC c'est un Widget de Yahoo Widget ici : Neon Clock - Yahoo! Widgets

Voilà ^^

Le desk est sur xicons
Les icones viennent de Devient art
L'icone du volume en haut ) droite est mon oeuvre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Juin 2008)

Ecoutez vous êtes bien gentil de participer au sujet, mais si c'est pour flooder, ca n'a pas d'intérêt et vous devriez utiliser les messageries instantanées. Les lecteurs n'ont que faire de la correction des fautes d'ortographe ou de l'utilisation massive des smileys. C'est un sujet consacré aux desktops, veuillez ne parler que de ça.


----------



## Iconoclaste (28 Juin 2008)

J'avoue le desk de Vampire est très class ^^
J'aime bien l'harmonie des couleurs, bleu sombre, un peu turquoise....
GG !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

28 Juin 2008 .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

sobre , clair , frais : parfait  , un lien pour le wall ? 
ps : désolé mais mes points disco sont gris...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

Je sais que c'était sur Interfacelift mais j'ai oublié le nom de l'auteur et j'ai changé le nom du fond d'écran.
Alors je te le mets ici en 1280x800 mais si tu fouilles un peu sur le site il doit exister d'autres résolutions.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2008)

C'est parfait en 1280x800 pour mon macbook 
Bien qu'il soit encore au s.a.v :rose:
Merci c0rentin !


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Juin 2008)

Iconoclaste a dit:


> J'avoue le desk de Vampire est très class ^^
> J'aime bien l'harmonie des couleurs, bleu sombre, un peu turquoise....
> GG !!!



Merci


----------



## giga64 (28 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 28 Juin 2008 .



Je crois que c'est un des plus beau desk posté ici :love::love::love:

... et je ne dis pas ça pour plaire au " génie belge " 



Chapeau *C0rentin* 


Edit : Tiens, je suis atteint d'un bégaiement smilesque


----------



## wath68 (28 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 28 Juin 2008 .




Splendide, splendide, splendide et magnifique !


P.S: Happy Birthday !  (ceux du 28 juin c'est vraiment les meilleurs loll )

Desk' du week


----------



## greggorynque (28 Juin 2008)

LE jour de la première finale gagnée de l'ASM (j'éspère )

J'aime bcp ce desk wath  Il irais bien aussi avec une série d'icone style CS3


----------



## wath68 (28 Juin 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> LE jour de la première finale gagnée de l'ASM (j'éspère )
> 
> J'aime bcp ce desk wath  Il irais bien aussi avec une série d'icone style CS3



Muchas gracias 

Le wall' :
Colors in motion by Trisox


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 28 Juin 2008 .



heu pas mal, mais... Aurais-tu aucune barre de menu ni de dock ? C'est épuré certes mais heu ... Où est tout le reste ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> heu pas mal, mais... Aurais-tu aucune barre de menu ni de dock ? C'est épuré certes mais heu ... Où est tout le reste ?



Ahhh, la première fois qu'on découvre le desk de C0rentin, ça fait toujours un choque!
T'inquiètes pas, c'est normal...


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

Je suis choqué ! 
@ antoine59 : joli le 4e desk


----------



## CERDAN (29 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> 28 Juin 2008 .



Comme d'habitude, c'est parfait C0rentin .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> heu pas mal, mais... Aurais-tu aucune barre de menu ni de dock ? C'est épuré certes mais heu ... Où est tout le reste ?



Le dock est caché et la barre des menus est blanche grâce à Menu Bar Tint
Merci aux autres .


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Juin 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le dock est caché et la barre des menus est blanche grâce à Menu Bar Tint
> Merci aux autres .



Blanche d'accord mais ne la voit pas... lol :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2008)

Ben si elle est tout au dessus.


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Juillet 2008)

Un peu coquin en ce moment ^^:


----------



## Hedicito (1 Juillet 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Un peu coquin en ce moment ^^:



Excellent!
Ou est ce que l'on pourrait se procurer une copie de ce superbe wall?


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Juillet 2008)

En fait il vient de là : 

http://raatsgui.deviantart.com/art/iThong-wallpaper-pack-67956163

Sauf que je l'ai modifié pour moi sur 'Toshop.


----------



## Hedicito (1 Juillet 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> En fait il vient de là :
> 
> http://raatsgui.deviantart.com/art/iThong-wallpaper-pack-67956163
> 
> Sauf que je l'ai modifié pour moi sur 'Toshop.



Merci, je me permets tout de meme de mettre le lien direct de téléchargement du wallpaper qui est celui ci.


----------



## maverick1984 (1 Juillet 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Un peu coquin en ce moment ^^:


c'est une question surement posée un milier de fois, maisje me lance! c'est quoi qui te permet d'azficher le calendrier, la date et la météo sur ton bureau??? :rose:


----------



## marcelpahud (1 Juillet 2008)

Ce sont des Widgets Yahoo dont NeonClock pour l'heure et Calendar pour le calendrier...


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juillet 2008)

jolie pomme !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

J'aime bien le dock..Mais pas le wall .
En plus un string..:rateau:
Affreux.


----------



## Footmax (1 Juillet 2008)

Mon bureau avec iLeopard, très réussi et remplace "Aqua" par un thème "iTunes" :









Rien d'exceptionnel ^^ .


----------



## OuiOui (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour à tous voici mon desk du moment 


 
Bonne journée


----------



## CosmoSis (1 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, ( je suis nouveau sur le forum qui au passage est très bien  )
Voilà mon premier desk:







.​


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juillet 2008)

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté le mien  

et en plus les miens n'ont pluc bcp de succès ces temps ci ... :rose:

CLEAN





DIRTY
 
Au passage, il est désormais possible comme vous le voyez de changer la police de la menubar automatiquement avec la beta de silk (payant cependant...) 

je sais que ca fait longtemps mais personne ne l'utilise alors je rapelle (sans compter qu'elle est difficile a trouver sur leur site pourri)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Ça fait longtemps que la beta est sortie .


----------



## OuiOui (1 Juillet 2008)

CosmoSis a dit:


> Bonjour, ( je suis nouveau sur le forum qui au passage est très bien  )
> Voilà mon premier desk:
> ]



Bienvenu sur macG, très sympa ce premier desk @+ sur le forum


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté le mien
> 
> et en plus les miens n'ont pluc bcp de succès ces temps ci ... :rose:
> 
> ...


:love::love::love::love: Un lien pour les icones ? Les dossiers ?
Pourrais-tu me faire le même icone mais en blanche et gris ? (comme les dossiers) Merci


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juillet 2008)

les icônes du dock en blanc et gris ?

Je te le ferais mais plus tard, car j'ai pas le temps du tout en ce moment ... 

les dossiers c'est puft system de David Lanham... 

Les icones dock elles en partie en rouge dans le set amora de lanham aussi...
Tu retrouvera les versions grises que j'ai déjà postées qques pages plus haut ...


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Juillet 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> LE jour de la première finale gagnée de l'ASM (j'éspère )






Allez le Stade !!!!


----------



## Bazinga (1 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ce sont des Widgets Yahoo dont NeonClock pour l'heure et Calendar pour le calendrier...



Mhh j ai bien regardé dans les widget et aucun ne fait calendrier + meteo... 
J ai commence a browser tous les mots "calendrier" et "meteo" separement dans les recherches de widget et je ne vois rien qui y ressemble, surtout la meteo sous ce superbe skin..


Vampire, peux tu nous aiguiller sur le nom des widget/skin de ce calendrier et cette meteo?

Edit.. en fait c ets ptet pas des widget yahoo mais des widget de Mac Os... je connais pas encore assez


----------



## CERDAN (1 Juillet 2008)

CosmoSis a dit:


> Bonjour, ( je suis nouveau sur le forum qui au passage est très bien  )
> Voilà mon premier desk:
> 
> 
> ...



Super ton icone du Finder, tu aurais un lien ?


----------



## manustyle (1 Juillet 2008)

Simple, efficace


----------



## wath68 (1 Juillet 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Simple, efficace



 nom di diou, ça c'est du dock !!


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2008)

Très joli desks à tous 
Mon Cube sous Tiger: 





Le fond est une ancienne exhibition de Desktopography, mais je ne sais plus laquelle :rose:


----------



## aCLR (1 Juillet 2008)

manustyle a dit:


> Simple, efficace





SVP
Où as-tu trouvé cet icône ?


----------



## F118I4 (1 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Où as-tu trouvé cet icône ?


C' est Mactracker.
Lien: http://mactracker.dreamhosters.com/


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Très joli desks à tous
> Mon Cube sous Tiger:
> 
> 
> ...


Tumb , je t'en supplie , fais moi une capture de ton fond d'écran ! :love::love:
Ps : gregoryque désolé de te poser ces questions mais je ne suis pas trop depuis un mois , lorsque j'ai envoyé mon macbook au sav , il n'est toujours pas arrivé...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pas de soucis, j'ai deja tout partagé je crois, mais je te les enverrais par MP


Tu m'avais dit ça gregorynque :rose:


----------



## greggorynque (1 Juillet 2008)

ok j'essaye de te faire ca ce soir ou demain 

et n'hésite pas a me relancer si j'oublie


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2008)

Ok 
Mais ces incompétents ont toujours mon macbook :hein::rose:
Merci en tout cas !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tumb , je t'en supplie , fais moi une capture de ton fond d'écran ! :love::love:.



Bonsoir Etienne 

Il s'agit de l'exhibition 2006 sur Desktopography. 
Malheureusement, il n'est disponible qu'en petite résolution.


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Juillet 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Mhh j ai bien regardé dans les widget et aucun ne fait calendrier + meteo...
> J ai commence a browser tous les mots "calendrier" et "meteo" separement dans les recherches de widget et je ne vois rien qui y ressemble, surtout la meteo sous ce superbe skin..
> 
> 
> ...



le calendrier est indépendant de la météo, c'est le calendar de Yahoo widget installé en standard. Après le widget metéo c'est celui-ci :

http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/widescapeweather

Voilà ^^

Sinon mon desk sur le macbook de ma copine (bien plus simplet) :


----------



## aCLR (2 Juillet 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> C' est Mactracker.
> Lien: http://mactracker.dreamhosters.com/





Télécharger une application pour piquer le dossier Icons avec tous les mac dedans

:style:

Merci.


----------



## knight2000 (2 Juillet 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Sinon mon desk sur le macbook de ma copine (bien plus simplet) :



J'adore le wall, un petit lien stp ?  

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Bonsoir Etienne
> 
> Il s'agit de l'exhibition 2006 sur Desktopography.
> Malheureusement, il n'est disponible qu'en petite résolution.


Merci tumb !


----------



## CosmoSis (2 Juillet 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Super ton icone du Finder, tu aurais un lien ?



Oui elle se trouve ici: http://zep3.deviantart.com/art/Finder-Colors-PSD-80598523


----------



## CERDAN (2 Juillet 2008)

Merci !


----------



## vampire1976 (2 Juillet 2008)

knight2000 a dit:


> J'adore le wall, un petit lien stp ?
> 
> Merci



Oula je sais plus où je l'ai pris, envoie moi un mp, que je t'envoie ça une fois que je suis sur le macbook ^^


----------



## Hans Castorp (2 Juillet 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Oula je sais plus où je l'ai pris, envoie moi un mp, que je t'envoie ça une fois que je suis sur le macbook ^^



Hum... 

Je prends aussi


----------



## SirG (2 Juillet 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Oula je sais plus où je l'ai pris



Ici par exemple.


----------



## CERDAN (2 Juillet 2008)

.​.​.​[FRAICHEUR]​.​.​URL


----------



## knight2000 (2 Juillet 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Ici par exemple.



Excellent, merci beaucoup


----------



## Bazinga (2 Juillet 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> le calendrier est indépendant de la météo, c'est le calendar de Yahoo widget installé en standard. Après le widget metéo c'est celui-ci :
> 
> http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/widescapeweather
> 
> Voilà ^^



Mhh Firefox qui plante a chaque fois que je veux l installer! Il y en a qui ont le même probleme ou je suis le seul maudit avec firefox 3 qui causerait peut etre des problemes?


Bonnes fetes de fin de journée a tous


----------



## maverick1984 (2 Juillet 2008)

Petit détail qui pourrai m'être utile à l'avenir!
Comment faut-il s'y prendre pour désinstaller completement yahoo! widget car si je dans supprime dans internet plug-ins il ne se désinstalle pas ???
Merci d'avance a tous


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> .​
> .​
> .​
> [FRAICHEUR]​
> ...


C'est joli


----------



## marcelpahud (2 Juillet 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> Petit détail qui pourrai m'être utile à l'avenir!
> Comment faut-il s'y prendre pour désinstaller completement yahoo! widget car si je dans supprime dans internet plug-ins il ne se désinstalle pas ???
> Merci d'avance a tous



Tu peux utiliser un désinstalleur comme "AppCleaner" par exemple


----------



## maverick1984 (2 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser un désinstalleur comme "AppCleaner" par exemple



app trap est déja installé sur mon mac, ce que j'aurai voulu savoir c'est ou et quoi je dois supprimer pour me débarasser completement de yahoo widget parce que pparement supprimer le plug-in ne suffit pas???


----------



## marcelpahud (2 Juillet 2008)

maverick1984 a dit:


> app trap est déja installé sur mon mac, ce que j'aurai voulu savoir c'est ou et quoi je dois supprimer pour me débarasser completement de yahoo widget parce que pparement supprimer le plug-in ne suffit pas???



J'sais pas... tu fais une recherche de tout ce qui s'appelle yahoo ou widget qqch sur ton ordio et tu supprimes tout 

Mais normalement avec un désinstalleur ça fonctionne assez bien... fin je sais pas ce que t'entends par le plug-in... parce que Yahoo Widget est une application... mais je suis pas un spécialiste donc...

Sinon sous "Users/tonomdutilisateur/Library/Preferences/Yahoo! Widget Engines" sont stockés les widgets eux-même... et il y a un .plist dans le dossier Preferences de la bibliothèque du disque principal d'OS X (pas dans Système...)


----------



## CERDAN (2 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est joli


 Merci .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2008)

De rien , de toute façon , tous les desk que tu as envoyé étaient tous jolis 
Et puis j'ai bien aimé la réaction que tu as eu lorsque j'ai envoyé le desk avec l'orange sur le fond gris et avec mes icônes grises , ça m'a touché


----------



## maverick1984 (3 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> J'sais pas... tu fais une recherche de tout ce qui s'appelle yahoo ou widget qqch sur ton ordio et tu supprimes tout
> 
> Mais normalement avec un désinstalleur ça fonctionne assez bien... fin je sais pas ce que t'entends par le plug-in... parce que Yahoo Widget est une application... mais je suis pas un spécialiste donc...
> 
> Sinon sous "Users/tonomdutilisateur/Library/Preferences/Yahoo! Widget Engines" sont stockés les widgets eux-même... et il y a un .plist dans le dossier Preferences de la bibliothèque du disque principal d'OS X (pas dans Système...)


 
Merci beaucoup en fait je désintallait pas l'application donc c'est normal que qu'il ne disparraissait pas. :rose:


----------



## CERDAN (3 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> De rien , de toute façon , tous les desk que tu as envoyé étaient tous jolis
> Et puis j'ai bien aimé la réaction que tu as eu lorsque j'ai envoyé le desk avec l'orange sur le fond gris et avec mes icônes grises , ça m'a touché



"Chaudement mais sûrement" !!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Mon nouveau desk (mon macbook est arrivé :love


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juillet 2008)

joli j'aime bien !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Au fait tu pourras me faire les icones blanches et grises (ou bleu ou vert comme le wall..)
Merci


----------



## greggorynque (3 Juillet 2008)

heuuu je part vendredi mais je vais voir ce que je peux faire


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Ok merci :rateau:


----------



## Bazinga (3 Juillet 2008)

Allez, je vous laisse timidement mon premier screen de mon desktop....

Pas de grandes pretentions ( faudra que je regarde une fois comment faire un beau dock, celui par defaut est pas top, donc il se cache automatiquement)








Pouvez me dire ce que vous en pensez... 
( rien d esceptionnel vu que tout est de base, j ai juste du faire une recherche des xtras adium, et du widget meteo dont je suis amoureux)


... et avec une fenetre Adium: http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/2153/image2011lj8.png
et un peu plus rempli avec d'autres widgets! http://img20.imageshack.us/img20/4015/image2012vc3.png
(mon desk final en fait)




SOURCES:
Wall: http://www.hebus.com/imagefull-192381.html#
Widget Meto: http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/widescapeweather
Adium: un mélange des skins "floating" et "plastik", HUD pour la fenetre de conversation


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

pas mal ! 
Un lien pour le wall ?
Sinon comment on fait pour installer un widjet yahoo


----------



## Bazinga (3 Juillet 2008)

Je rajoute tout dans la description.. tu pourras aller y faire un tour dans quelques minutes, le temps pour moi de retrouver mes petits et faire les  liens dans un EDIT


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

J'aime bien la concordance des couleurs et notamment avec le Widget Yahouuu que j'adore vraiment.
1er desk extrêmement prometteur 

Ps: Chouette aussi ton desk Etienne. Content de revoir tes desks de mb...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2008)

Merci 
Tu peux m'aider pour les widget yahooo ? 
Merci !


----------



## Bazinga (3 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'aime bien la concordance des couleurs et notamment avec le Widget Yahouuu que j'adore vraiment.



Merci pour l'encouragement! J'aimerais encore faire quelquechose pour le calendrier.. mais celui que j ai choisi ( un qui permet de mettre des notes acertaines dates) n est pas facilement configurable niveau couleurs et apparence! Il est tres rigide a ce niveau la.. Dommage


----------



## marcelpahud (3 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> pas mal !
> Un lien pour le wall ?
> Sinon comment on fait pour installer un widjet yahoo



Simplement en installant "Yahoo Widget" et après, tu vas sur le site, tu cherches ceux qui te plaisent en plus de ceux livrés d'origine, tu clique sur "installer" et ça fait tout tout seul ou presque (attention : j'ai remarqué que ça buguait avec FF3...)


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

Merci a marcelphaud


----------



## Kerala (4 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,
je regarde régulièrement ce forum et à chaque fois je me demande, mais comment vous faite pour avoir la date et l'heure sur votre fond d'écran ? 
Merci


----------



## marcelpahud (4 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Simplement en installant "Yahoo Widget" et après, tu vas sur le site, tu cherches ceux qui te plaisent en plus de ceux livrés d'origine, tu clique sur "installer" et ça fait tout tout seul ou presque (attention : j'ai remarqué que ça buguait avec FF3...)



Les widgets en questions sont Neon Clock et Calendar... et si tu suis effectivement ce sujet, ça fait 12'543 fois qu'on le dit...


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Juillet 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Mhh Firefox qui plante a chaque fois que je veux l installer! Il y en a qui ont le même probleme ou je suis le seul maudit avec firefox 3 qui causerait peut etre des problemes?
> 
> 
> Bonnes fetes de fin de journée a tous



Fais le avec Safari, j'avais le même problème avec Firefox...


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci a marcelphaud



Wouaw, quel est le widget pour l'espace des disk ?


----------



## Kerala (4 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais chez moi ça marche pas, l'installation bloque, safari plante et marche au ralentis, tant pis.


----------



## tweek (4 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Wouaw, quel est le widget pour l'espace des disk ?


C'est...Neon gauges...
Je cherche le lien et le poste 
http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-gauges-system-info


----------



## Kerala (4 Juillet 2008)

Ca y'est j'ai réussi après plusieurs plantage... Je dois dire que je trouve les widgets yahoo mieux foutu que ceux pour apple.


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est...Neon gauges...
> Je cherche le lien et le poste
> http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-gauges-system-info




Merci  !!!!! :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Lorhkan (4 Juillet 2008)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas changé...


----------



## Bazinga (4 Juillet 2008)

sympa


----------



## CERDAN (4 Juillet 2008)

Magnifiques les icones du dock !


----------



## ZB_69 (4 Juillet 2008)

mon petit bureau du moment :





bon c'est pas super modifié non plus ! :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Juillet 2008)

Voilà mon dernier bureau.

Je voudrais modifier la couleur du dock en noir en gardant le contour blanc et je n'y arrive pas, comment faire ? Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## imacg5mortel (5 Juillet 2008)

ZB_69 a dit:


> mon petit bureau du moment :
> 
> 4
> 
> bon c'est pas super modifié non plus ! :rateau:



Ca reste vraiment beau quand même.
Et puis NIN :love:


----------



## CERDAN (5 Juillet 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Voilà mon dernier bureau.
> 
> Je voudrais modifier la couleur du dock en noir en gardant le contour blanc et je n'y arrive pas, comment faire ? Merci pour votre aide.




Ce bureau ressemble étrangement au miens d'il y a une semaine, je te conseille de mettre la barre des menus en rouge.


----------



## poiro (5 Juillet 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas changé...



j adore ton dock, peux tu me dire ou tu as pris l icone Wall E et celle de l ampoule ?
merci


----------



## Lorhkan (5 Juillet 2008)

poiro a dit:


> j adore ton dock, peux tu me dire ou tu as pris l icone Wall E et celle de l ampoule ?
> merci


Pour le dock, c'est 3D Border Dock, dispo dans la liste ICI.

Les indicateurs de logiciels ouverts viennent de Float, dispo ICI.

Pour l'icone Wall-E, c'est un Xtra de Adium, dispo ICI.

Et enfin l'ampoule, je l'ai retrouvée ICI (merci à Tumb).


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Juillet 2008)

Pas mal Lorhkan ^^ 

J'ai les mêmes indicateurs (ref : quelques posts avant ^^)

Tes icônes de dock sont magnifiques, l'avion et l'enceinte, on les trouve où ?. Merci 

(Au fait, tu as toujours ton iMac 20" ?)


----------



## Lorhkan (5 Juillet 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Pas mal Lorhkan ^^
> 
> J'ai les mêmes indicateurs (ref : quelques posts avant ^^)
> 
> ...


Pour iTunes, c'est par ICI.

Par contre pour l'avion, je ne sais plus du tout où je l'ai pris. Je te l'héberge quand même ICI (fichier .icns).

Et oui, mon Mac n'a pas changé depuis plus de 2 ans. Un bon vieil iMac Core Duo... 
J'en changerai peut être pour Diablo 3...


----------



## wath68 (8 Juillet 2008)

*Et hop !*





Le fond du wall' est Green Apple Rays by Gbadamson modifié,
et l'image est une oeuvre de Diane O&#776;zdamar.

Les icônes viennent de ... ai-je vraiment besoin de le dire ??


----------



## marcelpahud (8 Juillet 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Et hop !*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'aime bien ton CoverSutra...  c'est quoi pour un skin ? 
(et un point disco pour Bowie at the Beeb :love:  EDIT : ah ben non, j'ai pas le droit de t'en donner un à toi...  )


----------



## link.javaux (8 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> J'aime bien ton CoverSutra...  c'est quoi pour un skin ?
> (et un point disco pour Bowie at the Beeb :love:  EDIT : ah ben non, j'ai pas le droit de t'en donner un à toi...  )



tu devrais trouver ton bonheur ici pour coversutra

http://Kobhen.deviantart.com/art/PHT-1-1-78903147


----------



## wath68 (8 Juillet 2008)

Le skin CoverSutra est PHT by kobhen.
Tu peux le trouver dans ce pack, avec aussi le ScotchTape by Ale03


----------



## marcelpahud (8 Juillet 2008)

Merci !

Malheureusement ça bugue à mort avec ma version de CoverSutra (2.1.2)...


----------



## guiguilap (9 Juillet 2008)

Tout ça est très joli.


----------



## poiro (9 Juillet 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Pour le dock, c'est 3D Border Dock, dispo dans la liste ICI.
> 
> Les indicateurs de logiciels ouverts viennent de Float, dispo ICI.
> 
> ...




merci beaucoup pour ces infos, mon dock a fait peau neuve


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

Un nouveau desk : Enjoy !


----------



## Makhno (9 Juillet 2008)

Classe ! Mais ça aurait été chouette de pouvoir voir en plus grand la petite bête qui, de loin, ressemble à une araignée... 
Et j'aime les photos d'araignées...


----------



## CERDAN (9 Juillet 2008)

Magnifique !! Rien de plus frais en ce moment de grande canicule .
J'apprécie beaucoup.

C'est quoi le plugin de iTunes ?


----------



## marcelpahud (9 Juillet 2008)

moi z'aime pas les zaraignées...  :afraid::sick:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Magnifique !! Rien de plus frais en ce moment de grande canicule .
> J'apprécie beaucoup.
> 
> C'est quoi le plugin de iTunes ?


Voili voilou !
http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/subtle-tunes


----------



## doberman121 (9 Juillet 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas changé...



salut .. il est super ton fond d'ecran .... pourrais tu me dire ou est ce que je pourrais le récupérer ? 

merci !!!


----------



## Bazinga (9 Juillet 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> C'est quoi le plugin de iTunes ?



Merci d'avoir posé la question avant moi lol


et merci etienne pour la reponse!


----------



## CERDAN (9 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Voili voilou !
> http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/subtle-tunes



Merci, bon site que je connaissais.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Juillet 2008)

Joli Etienne


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

De rien , mais je préfère comme ça :


----------



## CERDAN (10 Juillet 2008)

Effectivement, ça rend pas mal ! Beau desk en tous cas .


----------



## vampire1976 (10 Juillet 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Pour iTunes, c'est par ICI.
> 
> Par contre pour l'avion, je ne sais plus du tout où je l'ai pris. Je te l'héberge quand même ICI (fichier .icns).
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup Lohrkan ^^ Diablo 3 demande une grosse config en passant ? Il irait sur mon 24" 2,16 avec ma pavre 7300 128 GT ?


----------



## snake974 (10 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau desk : Enjoy !


Pourrais tu me dire où tu t'es procuré l'icône de firefox de ton dock.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2008)

Ici : Albook
l'icône fait partie du pack d'icônes de Laurent baumann (Le meilleur ) (tout en dessous).

Tu avais oublié le lien ;-)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Juillet 2008)

Voila mon bureau, c'est sur, c'est du basique, mais ça me plait beaucoup, je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ça me donne une certaine... assurance. Avant, quand je démarrais mon PC je me demandais ce qui aller encore se passer, et j'avais un peu mal au ventre, or que maintenant, je suis super content d'allumer mon MacBook.


----------



## Clark (11 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir, bonsoir....

Voici mon petit desktop... Il est comme ça depuis quelques mois. C'est après avoir découvert ce fils et quelques uns de vos jolis bureaux que j'ai eu envie de m'y mettre aussi (avant j'avais les petits poissons clown d'Apple ). 












A l'époque j'avais cherché des icônes pour le dock mais j'avais rien trouvé qui allai avec le fond d'écran du coup j'ai laissé les icones par defauts. Si jamais vous avez des conseils... ^^


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Juillet 2008)

Mais comment vous faites pour modifier tout ça! o_o


----------



## maverick1984 (11 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Mais comment vous faites pour modifier tout ça! o_o



Candybar pour les icones et le dock, yahoo widget pour les différentes horloges calendrier et autres visibles sur ton fond d'écran et puis une chiée d'appli qui te permettent de faire a peu pres tou ce que tu veux 

En lisant les page du foru tu devrai trouver réponse à tes questions  Courage


----------



## tweek (11 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Mais comment vous faites pour modifier tout ça! o_o




On n'a pas de vie, on s'ennuie devant son mac alors on s'amuse a tout changer dans un "style" different qui de toutes facons sera depasse ou devenu lassant dans deux semaines..



Et pour tuer un peu plus de temps, on poste ici.


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Et pour tuer un peu plus de temps, on poste ici.


 
Et au bar  

Quelle réponse efficace de bon matin


----------



## tweek (11 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et au bar
> 
> Quelle réponse efficace de bon matin





Non en fait ici cest minuit.. Donc reponse plutot marinee dans la bouse..:love:



Mais oui, j'ai ma compagne Heineken® (beurk) a mes cotes


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Juillet 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Non en fait ici cest minuit.. Donc reponse plutot marinee dans la bouse..:love:
> 
> 
> 
> Mais oui, j'ai ma compagne Heineken® (beurk) a mes cotes


 

Hier soir j'étais en companie de Leffe® (miam) !
Bon faudra que je prévoie une semaine chez toi un de ces 4 

Pour voir comment tu fais pour customiser ton desktop


----------



## Lorhkan (11 Juillet 2008)

doberman121 a dit:


> salut .. il est super ton fond d'ecran .... pourrais tu me dire ou est ce que je pourrais le récupérer ?
> 
> merci !!!


Je réponds un peu en retard, désolé...
Il est dispo ICI, exhibition 4, c'est le deuxième wall.



vampire1976 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Lohrkan ^^ Diablo 3 demande une grosse config en passant ? Il irait sur mon 24" 2,16 avec ma pavre 7300 128 GT ?


Aucune idée... de toute façon, il ne faut pas s'attendre à une sortie avant 2010, donc on a le temps...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

Mon dernier desk sous le macbook , say hello to imac (again)


----------



## link.javaux (11 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mon dernier desk sous le macbook , say hello to imac (again)
> http://images4.hiboox.com/images/2808/aab7c1b326ce59efd6cea4d7c3a7f4c4.png



ce widget itunes ce serait le panard qu'il soit en thème :king:


----------



## Zyrol (11 Juillet 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas changé...



un lien pour ce fond ? please ?


----------



## EMqA (11 Juillet 2008)

C'était 3 messages plus haut.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Juillet 2008)

Donc en fit, ici, c'est un repère de no-life


----------



## Lorhkan (11 Juillet 2008)

Zyrol a dit:


> un lien pour ce fond ? please ?





EMqA a dit:


> C'était 3 messages plus haut.


Voilà, tout est dit !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

Encore très joli Etienne !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

Micii


----------



## tweek (11 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bon faudra que je prévoie une semaine chez toi un de ces 4
> 
> Pour voir comment tu fais pour customiser ton desktop



Quand tu veux 



Mais j'ai pas trouve de Leffe ici!


----------



## Larme (11 Juillet 2008)

En parlant de Coversutra et de ses skins, savez-vous comment en creer un ?


----------



## Revival' (11 Juillet 2008)

Hi all,

Je suis simplement un récent switcher, qui a finalement pris goût à la customisation du "bureau".

Ceci dit, tout cela reste trés simple.
Voici donc mon desktop (c'est bien sa ?) du moment :

http://img.skitch.com/20080711-p663gmfme88yj8heedi4mbqeqq.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2008)

C'est très joli.
Si tu veux changer les icones , je te conseille laurent baumann et le kit alumni sur interfacelift :
http://lbaumann.com/
http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1980
Pour changer les icones des dossiers , tu dois telecharger :
http://www.freemacsoft.net/LiteIcon/index.html
Voila !
Bonne soirée !


----------



## Makhno (12 Juillet 2008)

lol Etienne, t'es devenu VRP pour Laurent Baumann 
Trop sobre et uniforme à mon goût cependant...


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Juillet 2008)

New desktop !


----------



## snake974 (12 Juillet 2008)

Fond d'écran inspiré des nombreuses contributions de Etienne000. (Encore loin du maitre tout de même:rateau


----------



## PawBroon (12 Juillet 2008)

La vache, archi populaire depuis qu'elle est visible sur le site Adium, est une grande amie à moi.
Je trouve que la moquette verte du wallpaper permet de ne pas noyer les icones et le Dock sous une trop grande richesse picturale.






Les icones du Dock viennent de Somatic de David Lanham.
Certaines d'entre elles sont passées sous Photoshop, les 2, 3, 4, 6, 7, 9 et 11 notamment.

La DropBox vient du Babasse Old School sur DeviantArt :
http://babasse.deviantart.com/art/Old-School-79460710

Les trucs en cours, aussi sur DA :
http://adam3k.deviantart.com/art/Boxes-53489639


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2008)

Je peux avoir un lien pour le fond d'ecran et les icones stp ? 
Merci !


----------



## CERDAN (12 Juillet 2008)

c'est pas mal en effet, c'est très cohérent, bravo !

( ma parole, il y n'y a qu'à féliciter en ce moment  ! ! ! )


----------



## shenrone (12 Juillet 2008)

Mon Macbook


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Juillet 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Mon Macbook



 Un peu torturé, non ?


----------



## MonsieurMas (12 Juillet 2008)

je sais que je vais être lourd, mais je cherche sur le forum depuis 1/2 H et impossible à trouver. Comment vous faites pour les piles pour faire des genre de "caisse" autour de l'icone de ladite pile ... me suis-je fais comprendre?


merci!


----------



## marcelpahud (12 Juillet 2008)

MonsieurMas a dit:


> je sais que je vais être lourd, mais je cherche sur le forum depuis 1/2 H et impossible à trouver. Comment vous faites pour les piles pour faire des genre de "caisse" autour de l'icone de ladite pile ... me suis-je fais comprendre?
> 
> 
> merci!



Il y a plusieurs graphistes qui ont réalisé des "tiroirs" pour les stacks... comme ici par exemple (faut descendre un peu sur la page, et tu trouveras "Stacks Icons").

Et pour les installer simplement, tu peux utiliser StacksInDaPlace...


----------



## MonsieurMas (12 Juillet 2008)

merci beaucoup!


C'est tout mignon maintenant!


----------



## tweek (13 Juillet 2008)

PawBroon: Ou as tu recupere l'icon de l'avion sur ton bureau? Elle est extra!!:love::love:



Merci


----------



## Bazinga (13 Juillet 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> New desktop !



Oserais-je te demander d'ou viennent tes icones?


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Juillet 2008)

profete162 a dit:


> Oserais-je te demander d'ou viennent tes icones?



Bonne question, je regarde et je te dis.


----------



## marcelpahud (13 Juillet 2008)

MonsieurMas a dit:


> merci beaucoup!
> 
> 
> C'est tout mignon maintenant!



Ben on veut voir alors !


----------



## PawBroon (13 Juillet 2008)

tweek a dit:


> PawBroon: Ou as tu recupere l'icon de l'avion sur ton bureau? Elle est extra!!:love::love:


Bon, comme je vénère la plus grande partie de tes contributions dans ce fil de discussion, je ferai comme si je n'avais pas dit :


> La DropBox vient du Babasse Old School sur DeviantArt :
> http://babasse.deviantart.com/art/Old-School-79460710



Drop Box, sur mon bureau, c'est ton avion...

Etienne, la vache est là :
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/images/desktops/havard_kristoffersen/FuryCow_1200.jpg
Pour les icones, il faut que tu me précises lesquelles.
Car certaines sont modifiées par moi, et donc pas sur le Net à aujourd'hui.
Si tu les veux, PM moi tes coordonnées.


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Juillet 2008)

Pour les stacks :

http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16784898

J'arrive pas à mettre la main sur les autres. Je cherche et je te dis.


----------



## Bazinga (13 Juillet 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Pour les stacks :
> 
> http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16784898
> 
> J'arrive pas à mettre la main sur les autres. Je cherche et je te dis.



Oki, merci, ce sont effectivement les autres icones bleues et noirs qui me font baver :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Juillet 2008)

Les DD :

http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16783662&p=1

Impossible de mettre la main sur les autres, désolé.....


----------



## Hedicito (13 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Dark Skyliner (13 Juillet 2008)

Mon new desktop:il est assez simple

http://img2.hostingpics.net/pics/783938Image 1.png


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3134/2663853602_37020b2e67_b.jpg



satan


----------



## marcelpahud (13 Juillet 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Les DD :
> 
> http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16783662&p=1
> 
> Impossible de mettre la main sur les autres, désolé.....



Cool 

Adoptés de suite, et légèrement modifiés à ma sauce  :
(avec retour du wall original... que je trouve pas mal du tout finalement  )



​


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est très joli.
> Si tu veux changer les icones , je te conseille laurent baumann et le kit alumni sur interfacelift :
> http://lbaumann.com/
> http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1980
> ...



J'ai téléchargé liteicon et le kit alumni, mais ça ne comporte pas de risque de modifier les icones comme ça? Un tuto?


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> J'ai téléchargé liteicon et le kit alumni, mais ça ne comporte pas de risque de modifier les icones comme ça? Un tuto?



je sais pas si ça marche comme ça, mais avec liteicon il y a moyen de revenir aux icones d'origines, donc l'app doit faire des back ups des icônes qu'on change ou un brol comme ça, mais t'inquiète tout le monde fait ce genre de manip et j'ai jamais vu de problème nul part


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> je sais pas si ça marche comme ça, mais avec liteicon il y a moyen de revenir aux icones d'origines, donc l'app doit faire des back ups des icônes qu'on change ou un brol comme ça, mais t'inquiète tout le monde fait ce genre de manip et j'ai jamais vu de problème nul part



Ah oui, il suffit de faire Fichier--->Restaurer toutes les icones et c'est bon!


----------



## tweek (13 Juillet 2008)

PawBroon a dit:


> Bon, comme je vénère la plus grande partie de tes contributions dans ce fil de discussion, je ferai comme si je n'avais pas dit :
> 
> 
> Drop Box, sur mon bureau, c'est ton avion...





OMG!! Merci, Le set est excellent !! :love::love:


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Cool
> 
> Adoptés de suite, et légèrement modifiés à ma sauce  :
> (avec retour du wall original... que je trouve pas mal du tout finalement  )
> ...




T'as un lieu pour le wall et pour les icônes du dock et les stacks ?


----------



## CERDAN (13 Juillet 2008)

Hedicito a dit:


>



SUPER WALL ! . Mais déjà vu quelques part, tu n'es pas le premier !

Sinon, ça reste assez sobre et profond .


----------



## marcelpahud (13 Juillet 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> T'as un lieu pour le wall et pour les icônes du dock et les stacks ?



Le wall c'est d'origine avec Leopard... 

Les stacks sont ceux que j'ai cité à la page précédente...

Et les icônes du dock viennent vraiment d'un peu partout et certaines sont "maison"... si tu me dis lesquelles te plaisent en particulier je peux te les refiler par mp par exemple


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir les filles, les gars,

je suis sous Tiger et je cherche à rendre mon icône iCal dynamique, comme sous léopard. 
Affichage du jour, appli ouverte ou non.
Vous n'auriez pas une idée ?


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Bonsoir les filles, les gars,
> 
> je suis sous Tiger et je cherche à rendre mon icône iCal dynamique, comme sous léopard.
> Affichage du jour, appli ouverte ou non.
> Vous n'auriez pas une idée ?




insaller lépopard


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Juillet 2008)

C'est ça la nouveauté de leopard ! On a la date même appli fermée 

Et ouais


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2008)

J'aimerais un lien pour un pack (entier si possible) d'icones du système car je n'en trouve pas, et un logiciel genre Candybar, mais en totalement gratuit.


----------



## OuiOui (13 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> J'aimerais un lien pour un pack (entier si possible) d'icones du système car je n'en trouve pas, et un logiciel genre Candybar, mais en totalement gratuit.



Comme logiciel du style de candybar gratuit il y a "liteIcon" qui est pas mal : 
http://www.freemacsoft.net/LiteIcon/index.html


----------



## aCLR (13 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> insaller lépopard





Pharmacos a dit:


> C'est ça la nouveauté de leopard ! On a la date même appli fermée
> 
> Et ouais



Vous êtes des drôles  mais pas de léopard sous mon PPC 1,33 GHz. 
Donc pas d'autres idées. :rose:







@Pharmacos : c'est justement ce qui m'intéresse, la date appli fermée


----------



## wath68 (14 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Vous êtes des drôles  mais pas de léopard sous mon PPC 1,33 GHz.
> Donc pas d'autres idées. :rose:




iConiCal 1.7

About iConiCal
Is your iCal icon stuck in the past? iConiCal sets iCals icon and dock icon to show the current date in a choice of colours, even when iCal is closed. OSX 10.2 to 10.4 users can set iConiCal to run at login or at midnight, so your iCal dock icon is always up to date (this feature is not required in 10.5).
http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/icons_screensavers/iconical.html

Jamais essayé pour ma part (Leopard pour moi), mais peut être que c'est ce que tu cherchais.


----------



## aCLR (14 Juillet 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> iConiCal 1.7
> 
> About iConiCal
> Is your iCal icon stuck in the past? iConiCal sets iCals icon and dock icon to show the current date in a choice of colours, even when iCal is closed. OSX 10.2 to 10.4 users can set iConiCal to run at login or at midnight, so your iCal dock icon is always up to date (this feature is not required in 10.5).
> ...





 C'est exactement ça que je cherchais


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Le wall c'est d'origine avec Leopard...
> 
> Les stacks sont ceux que j'ai cité à la page précédente...
> 
> Et les icônes du dock viennent vraiment d'un peu partout et certaines sont "maison"... si tu me dis lesquelles te plaisent en particulier je peux te les refiler par mp par exemple




Excuse pour le wall je me suis trompé de post. Pour les icônes, je suis à la recherche d'une pour photobooth et une pour Msn ou aMsn toutes en noir et blanc et en 512x512. Si tu as cela je suis preneur.


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2008)

Dark Skyliner a dit:


> Mon new desktop:il est assez simple
> 
> http://img2.hostingpics.net/pics/783938Image 1.png



Tu l'as trouvé où le wall ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2008)

Allez un nouveau c'est le 14 juillet, non !!!


----------



## Makhno (14 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> J'aimerais un lien pour un pack (entier si possible) d'icones du système car je n'en trouve pas, et un logiciel genre Candybar, mais en totalement gratuit.



Tu devrais chercher sur interfacelift.com, y'a pas mal de packs justement. Puis aussi dans les pages de ce topic, certains ont mis les liens de pack entiers d'icones... 
Sur deviantart.com aussi. 
Ou carrément avec Google, David Lanham ou Laurent Baumann... deux set vachement vénérés ici par certains users... 

D'autres liens les autres ? Je les connais pas tous...

Edit : guipulp.com, iconefactory (passe par google pour celui-là, me rappelle plus de l'adresse exacte...)


----------



## marcelpahud (14 Juillet 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Excuse pour le wall je me suis trompé de post. Pour les icônes, je suis à la recherche d'une pour photobooth et une pour Msn ou aMsn toutes en noir et blanc et en 512x512. Si tu as cela je suis preneur.



Ca je n'ai malheureusement pas... mais un petit tour sur Deviant Art devrait te permettre de trouver ton bonheur


----------



## marcelpahud (14 Juillet 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Tu devrais chercher sur interfacelift.com, y'a pas mal de packs justement. Puis aussi dans les pages de ce topic, certains ont mis les liens de pack entiers d'icones...
> Sur deviantart.com aussi.
> Ou carrément avec Google, David Lanham ou Laurent Baumann... deux set vachement vénérés ici par certains users...
> 
> ...



Comme je le dis juste au dessus, ya Deviant Art, mais aussi Mac Theme (par les forums surtout), ou celui-là cité avant, c'est le site de Susumu Yoshida, un autre graphiste...


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Ca je n'ai malheureusement pas... mais un petit tour sur Deviant Art devrait te permettre de trouver ton bonheur



Non justement je trouve pas celle la.....


----------



## marcelpahud (14 Juillet 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Non justement je trouve pas celle la.....



Si tu bidouilles un peu de photoshop ou de Gimp, tu peux rendre n'importe quel PNG "noir et blanc"


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2008)

J'ai trouvé mais en 128x128 mais ça se voit pas trop. Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## wath68 (14 Juillet 2008)

*Magic Aura Wallpapers by Rubina119*


----------



## PawBroon (14 Juillet 2008)

Très sympa.
Les icônes de Volumes se marient bien avec le fond d'écran.
Et les stickers de Lanham : :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2008)

Sympa le fond d'écran .


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Magic Aura Wallpapers by Rubina119*




Tu les as trouv où les icônes stp?


----------



## CERDAN (14 Juillet 2008)

Ouai, super les icones !!


----------



## wath68 (14 Juillet 2008)

Merci merci.

Les icônes viennent d'icontoaster.com, le pack 14.1


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Juillet 2008)

Un desk épuré sans customisation particulière. Icônes Reflections et le fond provient du pack Sonn : v1  et v2.


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Juillet 2008)

Splendide  :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juillet 2008)

Superbe, mais c'est très "simple".


----------



## MonsieurMas (16 Juillet 2008)

http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/6479/image1mz1.png

c'est mon premier screenshot ici ... j'ai mon mac depuis quelques mois. 


Mais en fait,  je demande surtout pour adium. Dès que je le lance, c'est l'ancien icone qui revient et le nouveau disparait. 

un pti aide?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2008)

tu as essayé d'installer le pack Albook pour Adium ?


----------



## wath68 (16 Juillet 2008)

Il faut que tu installe le pack Albook pour Adium





(clic sur l'image)




Edit : grillé


----------



## MonsieurMas (16 Juillet 2008)

O merci beaucoup! 

ca marche maintenant!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Un desk épuré sans customisation particulière. Icônes Reflections et le fond provient du pack Sonn : v1  et v2.


:love::love: , avec des icones blanches , ça serait encore mieux


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Très joli Tumb, le fond d'écran est dans le style d'Ether.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Très sympa Thumb.
Les wall d'archi intérieur 
Le mien en ce jour morose...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

Morose certes , mais sobre et joli aussi


----------



## SirG (16 Juillet 2008)

Tu les trouves où tes icônes de dossier, antoine59?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Tu les trouves où tes icônes de dossier, antoine59?



Ici


----------



## SirG (16 Juillet 2008)

Merci biloute!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Merci biloute!



Certes j'en ai une, mais je n'en suis pas une 

(C'est pas contre toi, je te rassure, mais depuis ce p***** de film, on n'arrête pas de m'appeler biloute...)


----------



## SirG (16 Juillet 2008)

Entre gars du cru, on va pas s'en faire un Maroilles.


----------



## EvilMacfanz (16 Juillet 2008)

Mon petit Screenshot depuis le temps que je voulais vous le faire partager


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Entre gars du cru, on va pas s'en faire un Maroilles.



Que du bonheur 
Une Grimm? C'est ma tournée 



EvilMacfanz a dit:


> Mon petit Screenshot depuis le temps que je voulais vous le faire partager



Image non visible 
Image maintenant visible. Très chouette... (En plus, j'ai la même boite d'allumettes devant les yeux)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (16 Juillet 2008)

Très joli EvilMacfanz  J'en ai profité pour te corriger le lien (l'image n'était pas visible).
Si tu as un lien pour le fond d'écran, je suis preneur.


----------



## baddexter (17 Juillet 2008)

Hello

C'est la première fois que je poste sur ce forum. Ca ne fait pas très longtemps que j'ai mon MacBook Pro.

Alors voilà mon desktop


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2008)

:love::love: 
C'est sbre et sympa !


----------



## baddexter (17 Juillet 2008)

Merci


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2008)

baddexter a dit:


> Merci



Je préfère ton avatar


----------



## CERDAN (17 Juillet 2008)

Je dirais même plus, sobre ET efficace.


----------



## Maximouse (17 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je préfère ton avatar



Pas faux


----------



## Hans Castorp (18 Juillet 2008)

Voilà mon wall du moment


----------



## Alexander Riku (18 Juillet 2008)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> Voilà mon wall du moment



enorme, un lien pour le widget et le wall ?


----------



## Alexander Riku (18 Juillet 2008)

shenrone a dit:


> Mon Macbook



Tu as eu ou l'icone itunes stp ?


----------



## MiluX (18 Juillet 2008)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> Voilà mon wall du moment



Tout est très bien accordé ! Bravo en tout cas, il est très réussi !


----------



## wath68 (18 Juillet 2008)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> Voilà mon wall du moment




Le wall est sublime, bravo, mais personnellement j'enlèverais le widget NeonClock qui jure un peu avec le reste, et je remplacerais toutes les icônes par ceux du pack Buuf Deuce comme tu l'as fais pour certains, car ils s'accordent parfaitement avec ton wallpaper.
Je trouve que le mélange ancien/nouveau casse un peu le truc.

Mais bravo quand même, ce n'était nullement une critique, juste mon avis.


P.S : où est passé la France ???


----------



## baddexter (18 Juillet 2008)

Toujours dans le sobre et efficace


----------



## marcelpahud (18 Juillet 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> P.S : où est passé la France ???



Ben, dans le grand Océan Eurasien pardi... 

Très beau desk Hans Castorp, je suis aussi preneur pour le wall


----------



## Hans Castorp (18 Juillet 2008)

Je suis bien d'accord, ce desktop est fabuleux! Malheureusement, il est copyrighté et j'ai pas les droits pour redistribuer l'image.

Mais je vous encourage à vous inscrire sur le site de l'artiste (VladStudio) : c'est pas cher et vous aurez accès à 500 mo de walls tous plus beaux et imaginatifs les uns que les autres. Une vraie caverne d'Ali Baba. 


Au passage, merci à Nightwalker qui m'a passé l'adresse


----------



## MiluX (18 Juillet 2008)

Comme c'est la mode en ce moment, je poste mon wall, pas très changeant par rapport au standard  

La version sans rien...
La version avec quelques fenêtres

J'ai essayé de reproduire un autre effet de mode, les cadres photos numériques . Par contre, c'est pas une photo de mes vacances avec des beaux palmiers 

Bonne fin de soirée et nuit !

MiluX


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2008)

Euh...C'est gratuis en "basse qualité.." Sinon baddexter : je prerère l'avatar 
Un lien ?


----------



## Kukana (19 Juillet 2008)

*Dirty*


----------



## baddexter (20 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Euh...C'est gratuis en "basse qualité.." Sinon baddexter : je prerère l'avatar
> Un lien ?



C'est bon, ce n'est qu'un avatar.. ca fait déjà la deuxieme fois...


----------



## Luigi_69 (20 Juillet 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *Dirty*



Très joli(e)! Un lien pour ton wall stp?


----------



## Kukana (20 Juillet 2008)

et oui un lien


----------



## mademoisellecha (20 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## wath68 (20 Juillet 2008)

Très joli, MademoiselleCha, j'adore.


Chez moi, c'est zenitude bleue en ce moment :


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2008)

J'aime bien les 3 desks , surtout celui de mademoiselle : Un lien pour le wall stp ?


----------



## thekingdolphin (21 Juillet 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *Dirty*



joli desk.
un lien pour le dock?
Merci


----------



## Kukana (21 Juillet 2008)

voila voila 




l'apercu a travers safari est faux mais c'est  bien le dock


----------



## mademoisellecha (21 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'aime bien les 3 desks , surtout celui de mademoiselle : Un lien pour le wall stp ?



Merci 

Par là !


----------



## tioumen (21 Juillet 2008)

Voici le miens sans aucune prétention


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Par là !


Merci :love:
@tioumen : Sympa mais manque des icones 
@kukana : comment tu fais après pour avoir le dock ? (D'habitude , j'utilise superdocker...)


----------



## Luigi_69 (21 Juillet 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> et oui un lien


Merci


----------



## CERDAN (21 Juillet 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> voila voila
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quel succès !! Et dire que je ne l'ai pas modifié délibérément .


----------



## Kukana (21 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> @kukana : comment tu fais après pour avoir le dock ? (D'habitude , j'utilise superdocker...)



euh je l'ai fait avec candybar je crois bien
et oui CERDAN ;-) ( <- il l'avait deja posté donc merci a lui ;-) )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Nouveau blackbook , nouvelle façon de penser :


----------



## Kukana (22 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Nouveau blackbook , nouvelle façon de penser :



tres beau


----------



## link.javaux (22 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très sympa Thumb.
> Les wall d'archi intérieur
> Le mien en ce jour morose...



tu devrais utiliser mailbadger avec cet icone mail 
http://www.tonyallevato.com/taxonomy/term/1


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour le lien 
Je vais voir la possibilité de ce soft, mais j'aimais bien l'idée de la touche rouge


----------



## link.javaux (22 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci pour le lien
> Je vais voir la possibilité de ce soft, mais j'aimais bien l'idée de la touche rouge



tu peux voir ce que ça donne en gros ici: 

http://renshawboy.deviantart.com/art/Secret-87228154


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> tres beau


Merci ! Le book noir l'est aussi


----------



## pht (23 Juillet 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> ​



Euh où trouve-t-on ces icones en formes de texte dans ton dock?

Merci


----------



## JustMeJulien (23 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, Premier post voila mon desktop : 



http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1hj7.jpg


----------



## SirG (23 Juillet 2008)

Sympa comme wallpaper. Tu pourras poster un lien?


----------



## link.javaux (23 Juillet 2008)

hey, 

En fait, je me demandais, pour léopard, pour remplacer silk, y a-t-il un logiciel ?
(pas tinkertool ? )


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Bonjour, Premier post voila mon desktop :
> 
> 
> 
> http://img204.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1hj7.jpg



Trop beau. Tu les as eu où les icones de ton dock? Et le Wallpaper?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Pardon..


----------



## CERDAN (23 Juillet 2008)

Je ne sais ce qui vous prend, vous avez développé un nouveau langage ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

J'avais fait un double-post : Chut


----------



## CERDAN (23 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'avais fait un double-post : Chut



héhé !


----------



## link.javaux (23 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


>



C'est quoi ce truc dis moi


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Adium 
Pour ton rond , tu utilises audacity ?


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Juillet 2008)

tioumen a dit:


> Voici le miens sans aucune prétention


 

J'aime beaucoup ce fond...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> ​


Encore une question : Un lien pour les icones stp ? Merci !


----------



## link.javaux (24 Juillet 2008)

Y aurait-il moyen d'avoir le fond de tioumen ?
(Celui que vampire1976 aime beaucoup et c'est un parquet avec des lampes dans la barre de menu)




Si c'est à moi que tu parlais, pour le rond etienne000 c'est simplement dans Aperçu





Pour etienne000 encore, les icones du wall de tioumen c'est le pack de The Kobhens et tu peux le trouver  ici par exemple

Et toujours pour etienne000, tu saurais filer ton wall rouge avec l'échelle stp pour mon père, il est peintre en bâtiment et il n'aime aucun wall XD

merci

EDIT; Y aurait-il moyen que quand vous citiez un wall, au lieu de se retaper l'image, d'enlever les balises


----------



## Bibabelou (24 Juillet 2008)

salut!
je ne retrouve plus le petit plug-in pour itunes qui affiche la pochette de l'album écouté à la place de l'icone dans le dock...
quelqu'un se souvient?


----------



## link.javaux (24 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> salut!
> je ne retrouve plus le petit plug-in pour itunes qui affiche la pochette de l'album écouté à la place de l'icone dans le dock...
> quelqu'un se souvient?



voila
http://www.newbiemac.fr/index.php/133-dockart-voir-la-pochette-d-un-album-dans-le-dock

(il faut utiliser dans guillemets dans google, on trouve dix fois plus vite)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> salut!
> je ne retrouve plus le petit plug-in pour itunes qui affiche la pochette de l'album écouté à la place de l'icone dans le dock...
> quelqu'un se souvient?




DockArt. 

edit/Merdum ! je n'avais pas vu la réponse. :rose:


----------



## Maximouse (24 Juillet 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> ​



mademoisellecha, qu'utilises-tu comme méthode pour supprimer le dock ?


----------



## Bibabelou (24 Juillet 2008)

merci!
c'est exactement ça que je recherchais!!!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> mademoisellecha, qu'utilises-tu comme méthode pour supprimer le dock ?



Mirage pour leo et ClearDock pour Tiger

(Enfin, je suppose )


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> Y aurait-il moyen d'avoir le fond de tioumen ?
> (Celui que vampire1976 aime beaucoup et c'est un parquet avec des lampes dans la barre de menu)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maximouse (24 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Mirage pour leo et ClearDock pour Tiger
> 
> (Enfin, je suppose )



Merci antoine59

J'ai lu à plusieurs reprises (dont ici sur le forum) qu'il y avait quelques bugs concernant mirage.

Est-ce que quelqu'un qui l'utilise peut me mettre au parfum.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pht (24 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour les icones.

Personnellement aussi j'attends aussi que mirage fonctionne sans bugs, il y a toujours l'histoire du cadre noir.

cordialement


----------



## link.javaux (24 Juillet 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Merci antoine59
> 
> J'ai lu à plusieurs reprises (dont ici sur le forum) qu'il y avait quelques bugs concernant mirage.
> 
> ...



C'est expliqué dans le "read me" de mirage, c'est juste une petite commande terminal à rajoutée après avoir utilisé le logiciel. C'est vraiment rien de grave


----------



## tweek (25 Juillet 2008)

​


----------



## link.javaux (25 Juillet 2008)

tweek a dit:


> ​



j'ai un peu l impression que ta posté exactement la même chose sur macthème XD

N'empeche c'est beau.
Tu sais pas filer le fond d ecran ?


----------



## CERDAN (25 Juillet 2008)

Beau wall tout de même, je ne l'avais jamais vu auparavant .


----------



## tioumen (25 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> Y aurait-il moyen d'avoir le fond de tioumen ?
> (Celui que vampire1976 aime beaucoup et c'est un parquet avec des lampes dans la barre de menu)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tioumen (25 Juillet 2008)

Un autre wall... manque plus que des nouveaux icones dans mon Dock pour que ce soit parfait (selon mes gouts ....  )


----------



## wath68 (25 Juillet 2008)

L'été est bien là apparemment, la température monte :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

Même pas une vraie 
Reussi


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juillet 2008)

tioumen a dit:


> Un autre wall... manque plus que des nouveaux icones dans mon Dock pour que ce soit parfait (selon mes gouts ....  )




Tu l'as trouvé où le wall SVP ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Juillet 2008)

Je me permet de répondre :

Luxury Apple Variations by Stratification


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Juillet 2008)

Merci Wath


----------



## tioumen (25 Juillet 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Je me permet de répondre :
> 
> Luxury Apple Variations by Stratification



Tout a fait ... sinon dispo sur Deviant Art ...

Tioumen


----------



## tweek (25 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> j'ai un peu l impression que ta posté exactement la même chose sur macthème XD




Et alors?

Putain, ils ont quoi tous aujourd'hui ?






link.javaux a dit:


> Tu sais pas filer le fond d ecran ?




Neh, je sais pas


----------



## link.javaux (25 Juillet 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Et alors?
> 
> Putain, ils ont quoi tous aujourd'hui ?
> 
> Neh, je sais pas



lol c'était pour déconner. 
Tu sais pas le partager... c'est pas ton desk ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Juillet 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Et alors?
> 
> Putain, ils ont quoi tous aujourd'hui ?
> 
> Neh, je sais pas





link.javaux a dit:


> lol c'était pour déconner.
> Tu sais pas le partager... c'est pas ton desk ?



Vous allez arrêter d'embêter mon tweek  sinon je me fâche


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Vous allez arrêter d'embêter mon tweek  sinon je me fâche


Oh ! 
TU vas arrêter d'embêter Mon link.javaux toi aussi ? 
Sinon c'est moi qui me fache :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

Je tenais à remercier Saint_shaka , qui est discret mais très gentil envers des desktop..


----------



## F118I4 (26 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je tenais à remercier Saint_shaka , qui est discret mais très gentil envers des desktop..


  merci mais c' était pas la peine de le dire à tout le monde :rose: .


----------



## tweek (26 Juillet 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Vous allez arrêter d'embêter mon tweek  sinon je me fâche




Arrete de perdre ton temps a m'lecher les fesses!  T'es invite a L.A il me semble, alors bouge bouge!! T'as promis la Leffe en plus!


----------



## tweek (26 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> lol c'était pour déconner.
> Tu sais pas le partager... c'est pas ton desk ?



Si, seulement la texture bois n'est pas de moi, j'attends la confirmation de l'auteur


----------



## guiguilap (26 Juillet 2008)

Y'en a qui des fois sont un peu lourdeaux... Tweek aimerait respirer.


----------



## tweek (26 Juillet 2008)

guiguilap a dit:


> Y'en a qui des fois sont un peu lourdeaux... Tweek aimerait respirer.



a ca... le chocolat, ca pese..








UPDATE: Le wall sera dispo dans peu de temps sur le fil _Vos creations_


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)




----------



## CERDAN (26 Juillet 2008)

Sympa .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> merci mais c' était pas la peine de le dire à tout le monde :rose: .


Si ! Tu es trop discret..


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Sympa .




Merci =)

Si quelqu'un a un lien pour des icônes et un dock qui irait bien avec mon desk?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

http://styrizo.deviantart.com/art/Reflections-DOCK-63898044
ou
http://lbaumann.com/icons.html (tout en bas)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://styrizo.deviantart.com/art/Reflections-DOCK-63898044
> ou
> http://lbaumann.com/icons.html (tout en bas)




Merci beaucoup!

J'aime bien les icônes de LBauman.

Mais le premier lien, c'est pas mon truc, ce genre d'icônes.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

Je peux comprendre , mais il faut juste s'habituer


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je peux comprendre , mais il faut juste s'habituer





Hello,

Je vais éventuellement, me lancer....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

Bon par contre , le defaut , c'est que tu ne peux pas mettre tous tes wall :S
Mais elles sont vraiment bien


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

Autre quesiton:

Avec LiteIcon, on est obligé de faire manuellement le drag & drop?

Candybar me plaît beuacoup, mais la version d'essai.... 

Ce sont bien ces deux logiciels pour modifier le dock non?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

AVec lite icon , tu fais juste la corbeille , le dashboard et le finder , après c'est du manuel..(ce que je fais..) comme tu dis.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> AVec lite icon , tu fais juste la corbeille , le dashboard et le finder , après c'est du manuel..(ce que je fais..) comme tu dis.




Merci pour l'explication etienne000 !

Toi, je vais te coupdebouler !


----------



## link.javaux (26 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oh !
> TU vas arrêter d'embêter Mon link.javaux toi aussi ?
> Sinon c'est moi qui me fache :hein:


----------



## OuiOui (26 Juillet 2008)

Voici mon desk actuel  



On trouve l'essentiel de la "customisation" dans les billets précèdent mais si vous voulez des précisions n'hésitez pas à me le dire


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

J'aime bien le wall 
Un lien ?


----------



## OuiOui (26 Juillet 2008)

@Etienne000 Voilà le lien ;-)
http://nj1.deviantart.com/art/Broken-87128403


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

Merci !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

Bonsoir,

Et comment on fait pour changer à la volée les icônes des applications?


----------



## SirG (26 Juillet 2008)

Pour ça, deux solutions. La première consiste à utiliser un soft pour ça, style Candy Bar. Sinon, comme pour un dossier, ça marche. Pour cela, dans le dossier _Applications_, tu affiches les informations de l'application dont tu souhaites modifier l'icône. En haut à gauche, tu cliques sur son icône (celle-ci est désormais auréolée de bleu), et tu y colles la nouvelle icône (préalablement copier de la même façon depuis la fenêtre d'information de la nouvelle icône). Mais il doit y avoir un sujet pour ça dans le forum customisation, il me semble.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (26 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour l'explication. Le problème, c'est que CandyBar est payant. Est-ce qu'on bénéficie à 100% des fonctionnalités de l'application si on ne paye pas?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Juillet 2008)

Wallpaper: Minimalist.


----------



## link.javaux (26 Juillet 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Wallpaper: Minimalist.


j'aime bien tout sauf ton dock... ça fait bizarre le reflet du reflet des icones :s


----------



## giga64 (26 Juillet 2008)

Oh la la, y a un bordel dans ce fil... les mafias ont commencées à sévir ?


----------



## SirG (26 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Merci pour l'explication. Le problème, c'est que CandyBar est payant. Est-ce qu'on bénéficie à 100% des fonctionnalités de l'application si on ne paye pas?



On peut faire sans. Sinon, fouilles un peu ce sujet.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Wallpaper: Minimalist.


J'adore , c'est franchement très reussi , et moi qui viens de changer mes icones reflections pour des blanches :S
En plus , c'est tout manuel 
Quoique le blanc s'accorde mieux (je viens de mettre le wall )


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Juillet 2008)

@ Tweek : Très sympa ton desk ! Petite question, à quoi correspond l'icône de MobileMe dans le dock ?

Merci bien.


----------



## tweek (27 Juillet 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> @ Tweek : Très sympa ton desk ! Petite question, à quoi correspond l'icône de MobileMe dans le dock ?
> 
> Merci bien.




Twitt.app. C'est du temporaire


----------



## Pierre-Nico (27 Juillet 2008)

Ok, merci, mais où l'a-tu trouver ? Tu as un liens SVP ? Merci


----------



## wath68 (27 Juillet 2008)

Petit délire sur une photo perso ...


----------



## F118I4 (27 Juillet 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Petit délire sur une photo perso ...


J' adore Wath  , tu pourrais donner un lien pour les icônes des disques (time machine etc..) STP .


----------



## giga64 (27 Juillet 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> J' adore Wath  , tu pourrais donner un lien pour les icônes des disques (time machine etc..) STP .


Salut,

Float by Corey Marion

C'est le pack livré par défaut avec *CandyBar* 

@+


----------



## wath68 (27 Juillet 2008)

Merci merci.

Les icônes proviennent du pack *Float by Corey Marion*


----------



## F118I4 (27 Juillet 2008)

giga64 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Float by Corey Marion
> 
> ...





wath68 a dit:


> Merci merci.
> 
> Les icônes proviennent du pack *Float by Corey Marion*


 Merci merci , vous êtes trop rapide...


----------



## greggorynque (27 Juillet 2008)

Desk de retour de vacances !


----------



## aCLR (27 Juillet 2008)

Cela n'a rien à voir avec vos jolis fonds d'écrans, seulement un wall sombre (à dominante de noir) consomme plus d'énergie qu'un wall clair (à dominante de blanc).
Je disais juste cela en passant pour ceux qui utilise un _book_.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (27 Juillet 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Petit délire sur une photo perso ...



Ce desk est magnifique! Tu pourrais nous faire partager un lien pour télécharger les icônes du dock? Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Desk de retour de vacances !


Sympa , t'as pas un truc pour moi hein ?


----------



## link.javaux (27 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Cela n'a rien à voir avec vos jolis fonds d'écrans, seulement un wall sombre (à dominante de noir) consomme plus d'énergie qu'un wall clair (à dominante de blanc).
> Je disais juste cela en passant pour ceux qui utilise un _book_.



C'est vrai ?

Je pensais que plus il était clair, plus il fallait "d'énergie pour l'éclairer" (je sais pas bien comment on dit)


----------



## greggorynque (28 Juillet 2008)

ahhhhhh ouiiii ! ! ! ! je te devais un truc, rapelle moi par MP STP (les rouges ou les grises ?) et encore dsl car ca fait un bail que je t'avais promis les icones je crois ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Juillet 2008)




----------



## giga64 (28 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> C'est vrai ?
> 
> Je pensais que plus il était clair, plus il fallait "d'énergie pour l'éclairer" (je sais pas bien comment on dit)


 
Tout juste 

Un lapsus certainement


----------



## tweek (28 Juillet 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> Ok, merci, mais où l'a-tu trouver ? Tu as un liens SVP ? Merci



ici


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

tumb a dit:


>


c'est du déjà vu le fond d'ecran 
Très joli


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Ce desk est magnifique! Tu pourrais nous faire partager un lien pour télécharger les icônes du dock? Merci!



Merci merci.

Pour les icônes du dock ça ne va pas être évident vu que j'ai pioché dans différents packs :

- Les icônes des dossiers stack : *Refresh Basic by Dave Brasgalla*
- la corbeille + les disques du bureau : *Float by Corey Marion*
- Carnet d'adresse + iPhoto : *Black & Blue Icons by IconDrawer*
- Adium : *Adiumy Green By Buzuk*
- iCal : *iConiCal 1.7 by BlockSoft*


----------



## aCLR (28 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> C'est vrai ?
> 
> Je pensais que plus il était clair, plus il fallait "d'énergie pour l'éclairer" (je sais pas bien comment on dit)





giga64 a dit:


> Tout juste
> 
> Un lapsus certainement



C'était juste unpostalanoix
Ce qui était valable pour les CRT, ne l'est plus pour les TFT.
Désolé :rose:


----------



## link.javaux (28 Juillet 2008)

Mon nouveau qui n'est pas du tout fait pour être pratique


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Je suis déçu : On dirait windows vista 
Un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## link.javaux (28 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je suis déçu : On dirait windows vista
> Un lien pour le wall ?



Oh m&#8226;rde ! j'avais pas vu mais c'est vrai :S

Bon je vais changer, sinon le wall ici


----------



## CERDAN (28 Juillet 2008)

Mais non, mais non, c'est pas mal du tout !  Très épuré et frais.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème avec CandyBar,

Quand je mets, set incons as remplacement systeme... ça me mets que ils n'ont pas les identifiants candybar. Je fais comment?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> Oh mrde ! j'avais pas vu mais c'est vrai :S
> 
> Bon je vais changer, sinon le wall ici


Merci !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

J'aime beaucoup 
Petit coucou à tous.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup
> Petit coucou à tous.



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## playboy (28 Juillet 2008)

Voilà le mien





Comment faites vous pour mettre Adium tout transparent?
J'ai toujours la barre grise en haut où il y a écrit contact que j'aimerais rendre trnaparente.
Merci de cotre aide


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Il faut télécharger un thème et mettre l'opacité au minimum dans apparence , Je peux avoir un lien pour le wall stp ? Merci 
Pour les thèmes adium , c'est ici :http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=search&cat_id=4
Tu utilises candybar ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai un problème avec CandyBar,
> 
> Quand je mets, set incons as remplacement systeme... ça me mets que ils n'ont pas les identifiants candybar. Je fais comment?




Quelqu'un pour m'aider?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Moi je ne peux pas , je n'ai pas candybar :rose:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

J'utilise la version de test


----------



## link.javaux (28 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


>








 Waw le wall donne cent mille fois mieux comme ça



DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un problème avec CandyBar,
> Quand je mets, set incons as remplacement systeme... ça me mets que ils n'ont pas les identifiants candybar. Je fais comment?



euh je vois pas de quoi tu parles, tu sais pas faire un screenshot ? Et juste comme ça, t'es pas arrivé au bout du temps 'essaie ?


----------



## playboy (28 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il faut télécharger un thème et mettre l'opacité au minimum dans apparence , Je peux avoir un lien pour le wall stp ? Merci
> Pour les thèmes adium , c'est ici :http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=search&cat_id=4
> Tu utilises candybar ?


Merci 
oui j'utilise candybar 3 (je vend une clé d'activation d'ailleurs)
voilà le lien du wall  http://www.hebus.com/image-205273.html


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> Waw le wall donne cent mille fois mieux comme ça
> 
> 
> 
> euh je vois pas de quoi tu parles, tu sais pas faire un screenshot ? Et juste comme ça, t'es pas arrivé au bout du temps 'essaie ?




Voici une screeshot de mon problème:


----------



## EMqA (28 Juillet 2008)

C'est expliqué dans le message, il faut que tu remplace chacune des icônes individuellement par cliqué-glissé. Les icônes de cette collection ne disposent pas des "marqueurs" qui permettent d'envoyer les bonnes icônes au bon endroit directement.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

playboy a dit:


> Merci
> oui j'utilise candybar 3 (je vend une clé d'activation d'ailleurs)
> voilà le lien du wall  http://www.hebus.com/image-205273.html


J'aurais bien acheté mais je viens de prendre un powermac quicksilver pour ma mère


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> C'est expliqué dans le message, il faut que tu remplace chacune des icônes individuellement par cliqué-glissé. Les icônes de cette collection ne disposent pas des "marqueurs" qui permettent d'envoyer les bonnes icônes au bon endroit directement.



Mais il y aurait un moyen de mettre ces marqueur?


----------



## EMqA (28 Juillet 2008)

Bien sur.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

Ça ne marche pas:


----------



## EMqA (28 Juillet 2008)

Ce que tu montres est la boite d'information de la collection et non d'une icône de cette collection.
Sélectionne une icône et attribue lui la bonne destination, l'une après l'autre.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

Merci, EMqA, c'est bon, ça marche! Mais ça risque d'être un peu laborieux si on a pleins d'icônes... :rateau:

Encore une fois merci!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Ça ne marche pas:


Ils sont sympa tes dossiers , un lien ? 
On peut faire toutes les icones des applications avec candybar ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

Hello,

 Refresh Basic by Dave Brasgalla


Apparement oui, on peut faire cela pour toutes les icônes, mais ça prendra un ptit bout de temps


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Merci 
Nouveau desk :


----------



## Maximouse (28 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci
> Nouveau desk :



Peux-tu me dire quel dock tu utilises?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2008)

Le dock transparent dans superdocker


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2008)

Fond de Norif. Stattoo + Cover Sutra + Leopard Transparent Dock + Reflections icons.


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Juillet 2008)

Toujours le même wall avec un dock différent...

Cleen :





Custo :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Fond de Norif. Stattoo + Cover Sutra + Leopard Transparent Dock + Reflections icons.


C'est vraiment sympa !
Vampire aussi


----------



## CERDAN (29 Juillet 2008)

Y a de ces beau desks en ce moment !! 
-->tumb : Statoo c'est les widgets au dessus du dock ?


----------



## Maximouse (29 Juillet 2008)

Custo :



[/QUOTE]

Cool encore un fan


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Juillet 2008)

J'aimerais savoir: Pour vous, lequel des trois va le mieux avec le dock?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Un conseil , les icônes albook de baumann vont très bien avec le wall du milieu 
Tu l'as eu ou au fait ce wall ? Interfacelift ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un conseil , les icônes albook de baumann vont très bien avec le wall du milieu
> Tu l'as eu ou au fait ce wall ? Interfacelift ?



Oui, ils viennent de InterfaceLIFT et de Wallpamac


Je ne peux pas mettre les icônes albook de baumann malgré leur beauté, car il n'y sont pas tous (iWeb, iPhoto, Google Earth, ClamXav qui sont sur mon dock)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

iweb et iphoto y sont


----------



## cupertino (29 Juillet 2008)

Version 1920 x 1200, ici: http://volodimer.org/my_desk.png


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Juillet 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Custo :



Cool encore un fan[/quote]


Clair !!! Vive Battlestar Galactica la meilleur Série SF actuelle ! :love::love::love::love: Je suis à la saison 4 au 10 ème épisode, la suite en 2009


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> -->tumb : Statoo c'est les widgets au dessus du dock ?



Yes sir !


----------



## link.javaux (29 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci
> Nouveau desk :



tu saurais partagé ton icone de disque dure s'il te plait


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

Par ici : http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Mac-mini-Icons.shtmlhttp://mac.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Mac-mini-Icons.shtml


----------



## link.javaux (29 Juillet 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Par ici : http://mac.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Mac-mini-Icons.shtmlhttp://mac.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Mac-mini-Icons.shtml



ah je suis trop con j'avais même pas tilté que c'était le mac mini lol

Merci bien etienne


----------



## TiLu (30 Juillet 2008)

cupertino a dit:


> Version 1920 x 1200, ici: http://volodimer.org/my_desk.png



Waaa :love: y'a moyen de savoir d'où vient le wall ?


----------



## Psycho_fls (30 Juillet 2008)

Voilà mon bureau :





Je commence à peine à customiser mon système (icônes, tout ça) donc des modifications sont à venir...


----------



## Kukana (31 Juillet 2008)

*Dirty*


meme si j'ai deja changé


----------



## tioumen (31 Juillet 2008)

TiLu a dit:


> Waaa :love: y'a moyen de savoir d'où vient le wall ?




Je me permet de répondre ... 

Voila le link : http://www.slashfilm.com/wp/wp-content/images/wall_e_pod_hires.jpg

Voili voilo ....


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Voilà mon bureau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas mal du tout, ton premier desk Alex

On attend celui avec le dock


----------



## Psycho_fls (31 Juillet 2008)

Oups j'ai du faire une boulette :

Je pensais avoir posté mon deuxième desk (ce coup ci le dock n'est plus masqué Tonio  ) mais on dirait que je me suis gouré de fil.

Bah bravo !!  :hein:

Voici donc mon desk actuel :





J'en profite pour (re)poser la question que j'avais posé avec mon post égaré :

Si vous savez où je peux trouver des icônes "transparentes" pour mes applications, ça me ferait rudement plaisir !   


Cya all
Psycho


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Juillet 2008)

Les icônes non blanches font un peu tachent mais il est superbe.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Je confirme, très chouette... manque plus que des icônes toutes belles 

En vrac, quelques liens:
- Et de un
- Et de deux
- Et de trois
- Et de quatre: Site généraliste très sympathique
- Et de cinq : ClearBlack. Mais je pense que ces celle que tu utilises déjà
- Et de six


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2008)

Joli Psycho .


----------



## Psycho_fls (31 Juillet 2008)

jcfsw a dit:


> Les icônes non blanches font un peu tachent mais il est superbe.



d'où ma question pour trouver les manquantes  



antoine59 a dit:


> Je confirme, très chouette... manque plus que des icônes toutes belles
> 
> En vrac, quelques liens:
> - Et de un
> ...



Merci Tonio, je file voir ça !  



C0rentin a dit:


> Joli Psycho .





Le même avec des icônes noires (toujours les icônes des applications qui manquent) :





Je sais pas encore quelle version je vais garder, ça dépendra surtout de quelles icônes je trouverai...   


Oh et puis tant que j'y suis : comment puis-je éditer mes icônes ? (genre modifier les couleurs, contraste, etc.)


----------



## Psycho_fls (31 Juillet 2008)

Pour l'édition des icônes, j'ai trouvé :



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est modifier une icône d'un dossier ou d'une application, etc tu copies l'icône ou l'image que tu veux, tu sélectionne l'élément en question et tu fais "lire les informations " (Cmd-I). Ensuite tu sélectionne son icône (en haut à gauche dans la fenêtre) et tu fais "Coller" (Cmd-V). Tu peux aussi utiliser FinderIcon CM qui fait la chose plus simplement.
> 
> Pour créer ou modifier toi-même une icône, utilise Iconographer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psycho_fls (1 Août 2008)

Ca y est, on dirait que ça commence à prendre forme  






Le dock et ses icônes ne devraient pas trop évoluer (je passe surtout par les dossiers que j'ai mis à droite) mais je continue à chercher des icônes potables pour les applications...

Merci Tonio pour tes liens notamment celui-ci qui est vraiment très (trop ?) complet !  

++ all


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

Sympa , essaie avec le même wall en bleu ou en rouge , ca serait encore mieux


----------



## Psycho_fls (1 Août 2008)

Bonne idée !

C'est vrai qu'en rouge ça rend bien aussi !

Quant au bleu, je n'ai pas cette couleur (j'ai noir, marron, rouge et beige). si tu sais o la trouver, fais moi signe !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Août 2008)

Bonjour les amis 
Voilà mon petit dernier: 





Wallpaper: Northern Lights.


----------



## MiluX (1 Août 2008)

Bon je pose ma question ici 
Est-ce que tu pourrais me donner un lien pour le plugin iTunes dans la barre des tâches ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

Coversutra.


----------



## Psycho_fls (1 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Bonjour les amis
> Voilà mon petit dernier:



=>  Joli !  



MiluX a dit:


> Bon je pose ma question ici
> Est-ce que tu pourrais me donner un lien pour le plugin iTunes dans la barre des tâches ?



=>  Impec, ça m'évitera de la poser  



C0rentin a dit:


> Coversutra.



=>   


EDIT : (S vous n'avez pas sous la main je cehrcherai moi même, on va pas changer de topic) mais vous auriez une alternative gratuite à CoverSutra ? (pas envie de payer 15 $...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Bonjour les amis
> Voilà mon petit dernier:
> 
> 
> ...



Tumb : Bravo  , j'adore le wall qui est franchement reussi 
C0rentin : coversutra est payant ?


----------



## wath68 (1 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tumb : Bravo  , j'adore le wall qui est franchement reussi



Je plussoie grave !


Voilà mon mien de moi.

Simplement ... bleu


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2008)

C'est bleu 
Trop a mon gout


----------



## DarkPeDrO (1 Août 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Je plussoie grave !
> 
> 
> Voilà mon mien de moi.
> ...



Hello,

Super wall, tu peux nous le faire partager?


----------



## wath68 (1 Août 2008)

Aqua Blur by Plexform


----------



## Maximouse (1 Août 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Je plussoie grave !
> 
> 
> Voilà mon mien de moi.
> ...



J'adore la pomme...Je veux la pomme


----------



## link.javaux (1 Août 2008)

ps; put&#8226;in j'ai passé du temps pour faire la présentation et je vois seulement maintenant qu'il y a "Desk" qui est souligné en rouge... tant pis :sweat:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

Sympa ! , j'adore le dock et le wall 
Tu es toujours sous tiger ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> EDIT : (S vous n'avez pas sous la main je cehrcherai moi même, on va pas changer de topic) mais vous auriez une alternative gratuite à CoverSutra ? (pas envie de payer 15 $...



Tu as HudTunes.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

C0rentin , le roi de la custo


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

Le petit prince 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Pharmacos (2 Août 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le petit prince
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Modeste


----------



## poiro (2 Août 2008)

petit desk du moment


----------



## link.javaux (2 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sympa ! , j'adore le dock et le wall
> Tu es toujours sous tiger ?



Non non, léo, avec mirage, l'icone spotlight changé simplement



C0rentin a dit:


> Tu as HudTunes.



Ca dépend un peu les options mais en prefpane sizzlingkeys est mon atout (et c'est vrai que t'es doué en custo )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

poiro a dit:


> petit desk du moment


Sympa , un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> Ca dépend un peu les options mais en prefpane sizzlingkeys est mon atout (et c'est vrai que t'es doué en custo )



Oui mais c'est pas en HUD .


----------



## poiro (3 Août 2008)

voila le lien pour le wall

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1633/laying+in+the+grass.html


----------



## Makhno (3 Août 2008)

poiro a dit:


> voila le lien pour le wall
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1633/laying+in+the+grass.html



Salut ! Le wall est pas mal... Ce qui serait génial c'est en prime le lien pour l'icone de Wall-E... 
Marci !


----------



## poiro (3 Août 2008)

voila le lien de l'icône

http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customization/icons/os/mac&order=9&q=wall+e


----------



## SirG (3 Août 2008)

Un bout de temps que je n'en avais pas fait. Celui de mon MacBook.


----------



## link.javaux (3 Août 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Un bout de temps que je n'en avais pas fait. Celui de mon MacBook.
> ...



cool le fond d'écran qui passe d'un à l'autre, tu saurais le filer vièrge please ?


----------



## SirG (3 Août 2008)

Par ici.


----------



## Psycho_fls (3 Août 2008)

Histoire de pas encombrer ce fil avec nos pochettes d'album : entrez donc !


----------



## Liyad (3 Août 2008)

Y'a de copiteur de bureau ^^


----------



## Laas56 (3 Août 2008)

Voila le mien !


----------



## Kaaaaa (3 Août 2008)

Dans le simple et deja vu


----------



## Makhno (4 Août 2008)

poiro a dit:


> voila le lien de l'icône
> 
> http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customization/icons/os/mac&order=9&q=wall+e



merci !


----------



## whiplash (4 Août 2008)

playboy a dit:


> Voilà le mien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



L'horloge sur le bureau c'est quel widget ?


----------



## whiplash (4 Août 2008)

cupertino a dit:


> Version 1920 x 1200, ici: http://volodimer.org/my_desk.png


et le fond il vient d'où


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2008)

whiplash a dit:


> L'horloge sur le bureau c'est quel widget ?


C'est neon clock...
En plus , wath et moi on a posté le lien plusieurs fois déjà...
Ici :http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-clock (C'est la dernière fois que je le poste..)


----------



## tweek (4 Août 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Y'a de copiteur de bureau ^^



J'aime le fond! Tres chouette!

Tu pourrais donner le lien ou nom de l'auteur du wall s'il te plait?



Merci d'avance!


----------



## tioumen (4 Août 2008)

whiplash a dit:


> et le fond il vient d'où




Regarde plus haut  => Tioumen

Edit : Page 175


----------



## Kukana (4 Août 2008)

tweek a dit:


> J'aime le fond! Tres chouette!
> 
> Tu pourrais donner le lien ou nom de l'auteur du wall s'il te plait?
> 
> ...






poiro a dit:


> voila le lien pour le wall
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1633/laying+in+the+grass.html


----------



## Liyad (4 Août 2008)

tweek a dit:


> J'aime le fond! Tres chouette!
> 
> Tu pourrais donner le lien ou nom de l'auteur du wall s'il te plait?
> 
> ...



Voici le lien : http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1633/laying_in_the_grass.html

Issu du site InterfaceLift :http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/


----------



## fxav (4 Août 2008)

>



Dsl de ne pas avoir le courage de regarder les 177 pages de ce topic, mais est-ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de me filer un petit lien pour ce pack d'icones ? Et pour changer le dock tu l'as fait avec quoi ?

merci beaucoup, a+


----------



## playboy (4 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est neon clock...
> En plus , wath et moi on a posté le lien plusieurs fois déjà...
> Ici :http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-clock (C'est la dernière fois que je le poste..)


c'est cela 



fxav a dit:


> Dsl de ne pas avoir le courage de regarder les 177 pages de ce topic, mais est-ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de me filer un petit lien pour ce pack d'icones ? Et pour changer le dock tu l'as fait avec quoi ?
> 
> merci beaucoup, a+


Pour les icônes je ne sais plus où je les ai pris , j'ai toujours le pack si tu veux le temps que je retrouve le lien.
Pour le dock c'est ici: http://www.leoparddocks.com/Browse_Leopard_Docks_Designs.php

edit voilà le lien du pack icon: http://lbaumann.com/icons.html


----------



## tweek (4 Août 2008)

Kukana a dit:


>



page d'avant, j'ai pas vu. *sarcasme meprisant*





Ossom!


----------



## fxav (4 Août 2008)

playboy a dit:


> c'est cela
> 
> 
> Pour les icônes je ne sais plus où je les ai pris , j'ai toujours le pack si tu veux le temps que je retrouve le lien.
> ...





merci !!


----------



## wath68 (6 Août 2008)

- Wallpaper : http://www.mandolux.com (à visiter ! magnifique site, magnifiques photos)
- Icons : Pure White HDset by dlab


----------



## Liyad (6 Août 2008)

playboy a dit:


> Voilà le mien




Comment que tu fait pour avoir une barre sous ton DD au lieu du "218,88 donc XX de libre" ?


----------



## marcelpahud (6 Août 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Comment que tu fait pour avoir une barre sous ton DD au lieu du "218,88 donc XX de libre" ?



C'est le yahoo widget Neongauges


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Août 2008)

Voici mon desk du moment j'espère qu'il vous plaira :


----------



## CERDAN (7 Août 2008)

Belles icones, je les ai jamais vus, 
Un lien ?

merci


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Août 2008)

les voici .


----------



## wath68 (7 Août 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Voici mon desk du moment j'espère qu'il vous plaira




 NIN

 Ghosts I-IV (pour ceux qui ne connaîtraient pas, 9 morceaux sont téléchargeables légalement et gratuitement *ICI*)


----------



## JustMeJulien (7 Août 2008)

Nouveau Desktop :




http://img102.imageshack.us/my.php?image=desktophr0.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

Le fond est vraiment bof .


----------



## imacg5mortel (7 Août 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le fond est vraiment bof .



Ah bon


----------



## wath68 (7 Août 2008)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Nouveau Desktop :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pas vraiment mon style préféré non plus, mais bienvenue quand même


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Voici mon desk du moment j'espère qu'il vous plaira :


Beau bureau , dis voir,les icônes c'est pas sur le journal du mac qu tu les as eu  ?


----------



## CERDAN (7 Août 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> les voici .


Merci


etienne000 a dit:


> Beau bureau , dis voir,les icônes c'est pas sur le journal du mac qu tu les as eu  ?



Il les a eues dans le poste cité dans le message.


----------



## imacg5mortel (8 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Beau bureau , dis voir,les icônes c'est pas sur le journal du mac qu tu les as eu  ?


Oui, je passe sur Journal du mac parfois mais j'ai capté Blob 2 sur Macthemes.net, j'y vais tout le temps..


----------



## Kukana (9 Août 2008)

*Dirty*


----------



## CERDAN (9 Août 2008)

Joli fond, 

Qu'est-ce que c'est l'iPhone sur le dock ?


----------



## Kukana (9 Août 2008)

non c'est juste une icone d'iPod touch sur un dossier


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2008)

Un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Kukana (9 Août 2008)

Voila


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

Merci 
Un nouveau :


----------



## Bazinga (10 Août 2008)

Il y a un message secret avec les lettres de la toile?


----------



## wath68 (10 Août 2008)

Desktopography 

Joli desk Etienne.
Mais bon, j'ai toujours du mal avec le pack d'icônes ''Reflections'' ... il y a trop de reflet, ça fait bizarre (avis perso)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2008)

TU préfères les icônes albook de baumann ? 
Au début  , ça fait drôle ces icônes , mais a la fin , on s'y habitue..


----------



## tweek (11 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

joli.


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Août 2008)

Mon dernier (le wallpaper est de moi, fait maison ^^):


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

mon dernier desktop, avant les vacances coucou:

[URL=http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sk02kf9.jpg]
	
[/URL]

still frame d'après une oeuvre audiovisuelle immersive du duo 
SKOLTZ_KOLGEN. 
_Silent Room_.  

performance audiovisuelle immersive. 2007. Canada. 30 min. vidéo
film-poème diffusé sur trois écrans.


*******
si vous êtes intéressé, leur site est aussi une oeuvre _immersive_...


.


----------



## baddexter (11 Août 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Mon dernier (le wallpaper est de moi, fait maison ^^):



très jolie desk ! tout va bien ensemble je trouve !

Il y a moyen d'avoir le wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

un nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

En regardant le topic hier soir, ca ma donné des idées de changement... voici mon desktop aujourd'hui


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> un nouveau



Tu utilises quoi comme soft pour le transparence de ta barre des menus ?


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Août 2008)

baddexter a dit:


> très jolie desk ! tout va bien ensemble je trouve !
> 
> Il y a moyen d'avoir le wall ?



Lien sur mon profil dévient art :

http://alkyss.deviantart.com/art/DeskAngelina-94503333


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Tu utilises quoi comme soft pour le transparence de ta barre des menus ?


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Août 2008)

je connais cette fonction dans L"opard, mais entre temps j'ai utilisé Onyx et léopaque, et au final ma barre est quasi opaque... Je pensais que tu utilisais un autre soft au cas où...

Car là en ayant "mélangé" les 3, ma barre ne va plus, la transparence est pas terrible...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

tu as transbar sinon 
dispo sur http://www.wallpamac.fr


----------



## oohTONY (11 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://images4.hiboox.com/images/3308/8f06253fd85d18aece6170e065308e01.png un nouveau



 très jolie ! tu aurais le lien s'il te plaît ?


----------



## Gauthier (11 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> un nouveau



J'aimerais commencer à personnaliser mon bureau... C'est un widget pour la météo ? Ou est-ce que je peux le télécharger ? (Et comment on installe ça, tant qu'à faire...)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

Gauthier a dit:


> J'aimerais commencer à personnaliser mon bureau... C'est un widget pour la météo ? Ou est-ce que je peux le télécharger ? (Et comment on installe ça, tant qu'à faire...)
> 
> Merci



Salut !
Pour utiliser les widgets sur le bureau il faut télécharger Yahoo Widgets : http://widgets.yahoo.com/

Regarde du coté de la série "Neon"


----------



## imacg5mortel (11 Août 2008)

Les screens sont trop grands!
Pensez à ceux qui ont une petite connexion


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

Gauthier a dit:


> J'aimerais commencer à personnaliser mon bureau... C'est un widget pour la météo ? Ou est-ce que je peux le télécharger ? (Et comment on installe ça, tant qu'à faire...)
> 
> Merci



Salut !
Pour le widget (comme dit plus haut) , il faut telecharger wahho widget , pour le widget de la météo , c'est par ici : http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/widescapeweather
@rob1 : le wall , c'est ce site (exoteric.roach.org) mais j'ai pas trouvé le site , j'heberge l'image pour que tu la récupères néanmoins , l'image n'est qu'en 1280x800...:hein:
ici : http://images4.hiboox.com/images/3308/ec8ddb2fd50fc6fcb48fa9b2c2b3b4ab.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Les screens sont trop grands!
> Pensez à ceux qui ont une petite connexion



Désolé, pour la taille malheureusement, je n'arrive plus a editer le post


----------



## geneosis (11 Août 2008)

voilà le miens. classique mais avec goût j'espère.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2008)

Très joli ! , j'aime bien la fraicheur du desk 
ton wall est vraiment sympatique ! (je l'ai )


----------



## bgood (12 Août 2008)

ou vous trouvez tout ça comment je peut faire pour changer l'apparence de mon leopard?

je suis nouveau sous mac


----------



## Bazinga (12 Août 2008)

bgood a dit:


> ou vous trouvez tout ça comment je peut faire pour changer l'apparence de mon leopard?
> 
> je suis nouveau sous mac



Lire le premier post de ce forum!

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tutoriel-customisation-mac-os-x-220654.html

Compte 50 nouvels utilisateurs de mac par jour, si tout le monde posait des questions aussi vagues, on ne s'en sortirait pas!

Je te conseille aussi de lire tous les posts de ce topic un par un, il y a souvent des questions du genre "comment tu affiches ceci?" "D'ou viennent tes icones?" et les reponses

en gros: utiliser candybar pour les icones, des widgets, et des petits ad-on pour Itunes et afficher ses pochettes!


----------



## jeyb33 (12 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> un nouveau



salut étienne!
bon j'avoue je suis nouveaux sur mac. je voudrai savoir comment tu as changé ton dock (das le tutoriel je ne l'ai pas trouvé...)? merci d'avance
cordialement jean-baptiste


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Tu vas dans ton dossier application , puis tu fais pomme+i (pareil pour l'icone) , tu cliques sur la petite icone a côté de son nom (en haut a droite) tu fais pomme+c , puis tu vas sur lire les infos de l'application tu clique sur l'icone en haut a droite et tu fait pomme+v.


----------



## jeyb33 (12 Août 2008)

merci pour la manip. ou as tu trouvé ton dock sans icones et transparent?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Le dock , c'est avec superdocker 
ici : http://www.clubic.com/telecharger-fiche220616-superdocker.html


----------



## jeyb33 (12 Août 2008)

et bien un grand merci à toi etienne!
à bientot jean-baptiste


----------



## J.L.M. (12 Août 2008)

etienne000 as-tu le lien pour le widget ram/batterie ? Je ne les trouve pas celui-ci. 
Merci !


----------



## playboy (12 Août 2008)

J.L.M. a dit:


> etienne000 as-tu le lien pour le widget ram/batterie ? Je ne les trouve pas celui-ci.
> Merci !


Voilà: http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-gauges-system-info


----------



## jeyb33 (12 Août 2008)

je sais que je vais encore t'embeter etienne... (pas taper) mais je n'arrive pas à remplacer mes icones par leurs noms...? merci


----------



## J.L.M. (12 Août 2008)

playboy a dit:
			
		

> Voilà: http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neo...es-system-info



Merci !

Pendant que j'y suis, comment camoufler totalement la yahoo dash ? Car elle déborde toujours un peu chez moi. ("masquer automatiquement")


----------



## playboy (12 Août 2008)

J.L.M. a dit:


> Ah, alors dans ce cas mon problème n'était pas de mettre la main dessus mais de le customiser ! Car je l'ai déjà ce widget. Mais il ne m'affiche que le cpu, et la forme n'a rien à voir.
> 
> Pendant que j'y suis, comment camoufler totalement la yahoo dash ? Car elle déborde toujours un peu chez moi. ("masquer automatiquement")


Pour en avoir d'autre tu cliques droit sur celui du CPU ensuite create new gauge.
Pour les customiser tu cliques droit sur le widget et tu cliques sur customize this gauge.
je pense que ça déborde toujours un peut chez tout le monde.


----------



## J.L.M. (12 Août 2008)

Merci, c'est tout bon maintenant. En fait pour le masquer totalement il faut simplement fermé le dock (je pensais que cela fermerai aussi les widgets). Et les widgets restent tout de même en place !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

jeyb33 a dit:


> je sais que je vais encore t'embeter etienne... (pas taper) mais je n'arrive pas à remplacer mes icones par leurs noms...? merci



je ne comprends pas...:rose:


----------



## jeyb33 (12 Août 2008)

ce que je veux dire c'est qu'au lieu d'avoir la boussole de safari tu as ecrit "SAFR". je n'arrive point a faire cela.
merci encore!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

jeyb33 a dit:


> ce que je veux dire c'est qu'au lieu d'avoir la boussole de safari tu as ecrit "SAFR". je n'arrive point a faire cela.
> merci encore!




il te faut auparavant télécharger ce pack d'icônes...

ensuite, il faut prendre le dossier _Reflections Light_ dans Reflections Vol I > Reflections Light.
tu ouvres le PNG avec Preview, tu sélectionnes l'icône avec l'outil +, tu ajustes, si nécessaire et tu tapes *cmd *+ *C* (copier).

sur l'icône de Safari, tu tapes* alt *+ *cmd *+ *i* qui ouvre le panneau Info du Finder et sur l'icône tu tapes *cmd* + *V* (coller).

(avec ce raccourci *alt *+ *cmd *+ *i*,   le panneau reste en place, si bien que tu peux sélectionner un autre dossier...). 


.


----------



## wath68 (12 Août 2008)

J'adore tes desks LHO.
Une ambiance vraiment particulière, c'est sublime.


Bon, v'là le mien :

Wallpaper connu, icônes hyper connues, par contre j'adore le dock Niqu Dock (comme je ne suis pas certain de ne pas l'avoir déjà posté, je le remet)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Un de tes meilleurs desk .


----------



## SirG (12 Août 2008)

La preview est somptueuse!!!


----------



## wath68 (13 Août 2008)

Merci à vous deux, mais tout le mérite revient aux différents auteurs, et à ce propos, j'ai oublié de  citer Aerotox pour son magnifique wall', HippyPod.
Et une standing ovation pour David Lanham, pour son pack Stickers, et ses oeuvres en général.

R.E.S.P.E.C.T.


----------



## tweek (13 Août 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Et une standing ovation pour David Lanham, pour son pack Stickers, et ses oeuvres en général.
> 
> R.E.S.P.E.C.T.




J'ai rencontre lanham a la comicon de san diego ce juillet. Je lui ai sere la main. 10euros CB cash ou paypal pour me lecher la main.


----------



## Dior (13 Août 2008)

Voilà un des miens :


----------



## tweek (13 Août 2008)

WOW CA C'EST DU GRAND!!!


----------



## JustMeJulien (13 Août 2008)

Nouveau desktop avec des modifs ( widgets) : 

bureau


P.S : Comment afficher une preview de l'image dans son post via Image Shack? ( je n'y arrive plus...) Merci!


----------



## Dior (13 Août 2008)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Nouveau desktop avec des modifs ( widgets) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa ton bureau....comment on fait au fait pour mettre son nom (par exemple) en haut à droite de la barre des menus ??
Pour la preview tu copies le lien et tu le rentre dans ton message sous les balises suivantes : ""
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




""


----------



## JustMeJulien (13 Août 2008)

Dior a dit:


> Sympa ton bureau....comment on fait au fait pour mettre son nom (par exemple) en haut à droite de la barre des menus ??
> Pour la preview tu copies le lien et tu le rentre dans ton message sous les balises suivantes : ""
> 
> 
> ...



Merci !Pour le nom tu vas dans Préférences Systèmes/Comptes/Options et tu cliques sur " Activer la permutation rapide d'utilisateur".


----------



## PawBroon (13 Août 2008)

tweek a dit:


> WOW CA C'EST DU GRAND!!!


Yes, c'est un desk à la Tumb avec scénarisation du placement des icônes.
Grandiose je dois dire.


----------



## tweek (13 Août 2008)

PawBroon a dit:


> Yes, c'est un desk à la Tumb avec scénarisation du placement des icônes.
> Grandiose je dois dire.



Je parlais du preview qui est bien trop lourd et large.. :sleep:


*baffe baffe*


----------



## aCLR (13 Août 2008)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> (&#8230
> 
> P.S : Comment afficher une preview de l'image dans son post via Image Shack? ( je n'y arrive plus...) Merci!



Tu copies le _direct link to image_ dans une balise img
Dans ton cas c'est celui-là

```
http://img181.imageshack.us/img181/944/image1tc5.jpg
```



Edit : @dior Tu peux mettre une image plus petite avec un lien dessus pour qu'elle s'affiche en taille réelle ailleurs que dans le thread. Merci. je reviendrais sur la prochaine page. Là c'est trop grand (lourd, long&#8230; à charger) Merci


----------



## marcelpahud (13 Août 2008)

Dior a dit:


> Voilà un des miens :



En effet, un peu gros... et pourtant j'ai un 24''...

Mais très sympa par contre 

J'aime bien ton icône du carnet d'adresse, un petit lien ? 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## rizoto (13 Août 2008)

whouais bah me j'ai un 12" et une connexion internet pourrie.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2008)

Il ne peut pas reduire son image , ca fait ramer mon powermac g4 .
Merci.
Joli desk a tous deux.


----------



## Dior (13 Août 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> En effet, un peu gros... et pourtant j'ai un 24''...
> 
> Mais très sympa par contre
> 
> ...



Je sais plus où j'ai trouvé ça mais voici un lien ICI pour le copier ; par contre je n'ai plus accès à la modification de mon post pour diminuer la taille de mon image :rose: ; bizarre...


----------



## baddexter (14 Août 2008)

Hello, voilà mon desktop, assez simple, mais efficace je pense, j'ai changer deux ou trois détails depuis le dernier ! 

Je posterai des détails si quelqu'un le souhaite, mais je pense qu'il y a tout sur les anciens posts 

A+


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (14 Août 2008)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Merci !Pour le nom tu vas dans Préférences Systèmes/Comptes/Options et tu cliques sur " Activer la permutation rapide d'utilisateur".



Sympa comme tout


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (14 Août 2008)

playboy a dit:


> Voilà: http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-gauges-system-info




Merci bien


----------



## Jax - Ange Noir - (14 Août 2008)

" Voilà: http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neo...es-system-info "

On y trouve pleins de super widgets... à creuser.


----------



## tweek (15 Août 2008)

ca y va le flood double-d ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Noob + belge c'est sûr que ça fait des dégâts .


----------



## wath68 (15 Août 2008)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Comment afficher une preview de l'image dans son post via Image Shack? ( je n'y arrive plus...) Merci!






aCLR a dit:


> Tu copies le _direct link to image_ dans une balise img
> Dans ton cas c'est celui-là
> 
> ```
> ...




Ou tu peux copier le lien ''Thumbnail for forums (1)''


----------



## wath68 (15 Août 2008)

- un wall' que j'ai toshopé
- des icônes dock trouvés de-ci de-là (ICI pour la plupart)
- les icônes HD Pure White by Dlab

Pour ceux qui se demandent qui est la fille, il s'agit de Christina *Apple*gate  (Kelly Bundy dans ''Mariés, deux enfants'')


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

Pas assez de contraste entre le bas su wall et les icones...:rose:
Enfin , ce n'est que mon avis


----------



## itako (15 Août 2008)

Alors moi comme je suis en dual je vais mettre que l'écran principal, bon c'est pas très travaillé, j'ai même perdu les icons que j'avais mi pour les disques dur : /


----------



## greggorynque (15 Août 2008)

Les mecs, apprenez a mettre des balises ou des miniatures ! ! ! ! ! !

bon voila mon desk du moment !


----------



## CERDAN (15 Août 2008)

TRES TRES BEAU DESK, félicitations !


----------



## Nanometre (15 Août 2008)

Voilà le mien, par encore super personnalisé vu que je l'ai eu récemment


----------



## CERDAN (15 Août 2008)

Peux-tu nous le faire partager en plus grand? ,  .


----------



## greggorynque (15 Août 2008)

décidément, on a des problèmes de taille ce soir  

PS, merci Cerdan


----------



## CERDAN (15 Août 2008)

De rien, ... entres grincheux, et oui, je le suis ce soir aussi . (--> cf. signature )


----------



## Nanometre (15 Août 2008)

Arf désolé je n'avais pas vu que la miniature menait à une...miniature 
J'arrive pas à insérer le fichier, il est toujours trop grand. On va essayer avec cette taille :


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Les mecs, apprenez a mettre des balises ou des miniatures ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> bon voila mon desk du moment !



Très sympa , un lien pour les icones 
Comment tu as fait la presentation ? 
Merci d'avance.
@ nanomètre : joli wall


----------



## CERDAN (15 Août 2008)

Nanometre a dit:


> Arf désolé je n'avais pas vu que la miniature menait à une...miniature
> J'arrive pas à insérer le fichier, il est toujours trop grand. On va essayer avec cette taille :



C'est un peu mieux mais pas encore ça ! .


----------



## Nanometre (15 Août 2008)

En fait j'ai essayé avec le système de miniature, et macG m'indiquait à chaque fois que la taille était excédante.
Donc voilà au vrai format :




Etienne: Merci


----------



## link.javaux (16 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Les mecs, apprenez a mettre des balises ou des miniatures ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> bon voila mon desk du moment !



J'aime bien la miniature moi


----------



## OOAntonOO (16 Août 2008)

Voilà le mien, soft mais je trouve qu'il passe bien


----------



## Dior (16 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Les mecs, apprenez a mettre des balises ou des miniatures ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> bon voila mon desk du moment !



Excellent ! Mais comment as tu fait pour personnaliser la barre des menus ??? Je veux la même !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

OOAntonOO a dit:


> Voilà le mien, soft mais je trouve qu'il passe bien


Sympa


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Les mecs, apprenez a mettre des balises ou des miniatures ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> bon voila mon desk du moment !



L'un des plus beau (voir le...) depuis un bon moment...

J'adore tout simplement 
(Mais, car il y a toujours un mais, je changerais les icônes des 2 dossiers...)

Ps: Et soyez pas jaloux les autres, il a du métier, c'est normal


----------



## Dior (16 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> L'un des plus beau (voir le...) depuis un bon moment...
> 
> J'adore tout simplement
> (Mais, car il y a toujours un mais, je changerais les icônes des 2 dossiers...)
> ...



LOL, alors partageons ces expériences !! Sinon on est dans la simple démonstration....


----------



## greggorynque (16 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> L'un des plus beau (voir le...) depuis un bon moment...
> 
> J'adore tout simplement
> (Mais, car il y a toujours un mais, je changerais les icônes des 2 dossiers...)
> ...



merci !

pour les dossiers j'ai hésité mais je ne sais pas je les aime bien au final ces dossiers léopard 

PS: on est plein à travailler sur des icones custo por la barre de menu sur mactheme, je leur enverrai les miennes (spotlight et adium que voous ne voyez pas) plus tard et on essayera de faire une release en pack complet je pense ...


----------



## OOAntonOO (16 Août 2008)

J'aurai voulus savoir si quelqu'un aurai un fond d'écran apple avec le fond blanc et le logo apple en noir, j'ai chercher sur le net mais j'ai pas trouvé, et je voudrais savoir aussi si il existe un logiciel qui permet de changer mon fond écran, je c qu'on c déjà le faire dans les préférence système mais en faite y a pas l'option que je voudrais, je m'explique en faite je voudrais que la journée mon fond d'écran soit le blanc avec le logo noire et le soir que se soit le fond d'écran noir avec le logo blanc, j'ai essayé avec DESKTOPIA mais il choisie des fonds d'écran que je ne veux pas. Merci d'avannnnnce.


----------



## Philippe09B (16 Août 2008)

Bon bah à moi de poster le mien maintenant, après m'être beaucoup inspiré de tous vos (magnifiques) bureaux.





J'ai renommé mes contacts le temps de la capture.
Comme vous pouvez le voir, j'ai remplacé l'icone d'iCal par une totalement transparente, le problème c'est qu'il faut qu'iCal soit tout le temps lancé sinon c'est l'icone originale qui apparait. Quelqu'un sait comment y remédier ?

Merci


----------



## CERDAN (16 Août 2008)

Très beau et sobre, oui, un fond d'écran apple serait la bienvenue.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Mon desk pas original vu 100 fois, mais j'avais jamais fais du "Lanham" 






(Psd par ~i-visual via Deviantart)


----------



## OOAntonOO (16 Août 2008)

Voilà je chercher cette image mais avec les couleurs inversé, le fond blanc et le logo noir. J'ai essayé de le faire moi même mais je n'y arrive pas. Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Mon desk pas original vu 100 fois, mais j'avais jamais fais du "Lanham"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore :love:
Un lien pour les icones ? (désolé mais mon macbook va s faire changer le HD et j'ai oublié de sauvegarder les signets )


----------



## greggorynque (16 Août 2008)

ahhhh c'est pour ca que tu demande plein de trucs en ce moment  (en même temps on peux pas dire non c'est demandé gentillement )

Sticker de David Lanham

1
2
3


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'adore :love:
> Un lien pour les icones ? (désolé mais mon macbook va s faire changer le HD et j'ai oublié de sauvegarder les signets )



Merci
Lien pour les icônes.

"Toasted par greggo-antoine"


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2008)

Cadeau, Anton


----------



## poiro (16 Août 2008)

Nanometre a dit:


> En fait j'ai essayé avec le système de miniature, et macG m'indiquait à chaque fois que la taille était excédante.
> Donc voilà au vrai format :
> 
> 
> ...




tu peux donner un lien pour le wall stp ?
je suis fan

merci


----------



## Kukana (16 Août 2008)

je me permet 

ici


----------



## OOAntonOO (16 Août 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Cadeau, Anton




Merciiiiiiii


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> je me permet
> 
> ici


Moi , je ne te permets pas


----------



## OOAntonOO (16 Août 2008)

J'ai un problème avec DESKTOPTOPIA, y me met un fond d'écran par défaut de BATMAN :hein: et je ne parviens pas à le retiré, à par amant on peu pas le retiré pourquoi ? Et je voudrais aussi savoir comment créer ça propre liste de fond d'écran, j'arrive à créer l'onglet que je veux mais je ne parvient pas à mettre les images dedans. Est ce que quelqu'un serai m'aider SVP merci.


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Mon desk pas original vu 100 fois, mais j'avais jamais fais du "Lanham"



Très très joli, j'adore.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Août 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


>



Magnifique :love: sans doute l'un de tes plus beau desk


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Août 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - un wall' que j'ai toshopé
> - des icônes dock trouvés de-ci de-là (ICI pour la plupart)
> - les icônes HD Pure White by Dlab
> 
> Pour ceux qui se demandent qui est la fille, il s'agit de Christina *Apple*gate  (Kelly Bundy dans ''Mariés, deux enfants'')


 
MA GNI FI QUE !!!!

Les icones de ton dock ?????? On les a où ? ^^ et le desk ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

Tu es matinal(e ?) toi !


----------



## CERDAN (17 Août 2008)

Toi aussi, tu l'es encore !


----------



## wath68 (17 Août 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> MA GNI FI QUE !!!!
> 
> Les icones de ton dock ?????? On les a où ? ^^ et le desk ?



:rateau: Merci beaucoup.

Pour les icônes, c'est par *ici*,
et le wall' :





Cadeau Bonux : ça peut peut-être intéresser quelqu'un, l'image originale que j'ai essayé de retoucher, avec plus ou moins de bonheur (entre autres, le bras gauche que j'ai foiré sur mon wall' )


----------



## Kukana (17 Août 2008)

*Dirty*

On dit quoi .. ? Merci Tumb pour le fond d'ecran


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2008)

Très joli .


----------



## Taz33 (18 Août 2008)

Kukana a dit:


>


Sympatoche 
Les bacs de rangements apply, docs, etc... viennent d'où stp ? :love:


----------



## Kukana (18 Août 2008)

*ici  *

Merci eyescarz


----------



## Taz33 (18 Août 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *ici  *
> 
> Merci eyescarz


ça aurait été beau, mais le lien ne marche plus ?


----------



## Kukana (18 Août 2008)

bon alors je les ai remis sur rapidshare
*ici*


----------



## Taz33 (18 Août 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> bon alors je les ai remis sur rapidshare
> *ici*



Mille merci à toi pour ton aide


----------



## Taz33 (18 Août 2008)

Comme tout le monde, je me plis enfin à la règle....
Voici mon univers du moment....





Rien de novateur pour vous mais moi je m'y trouve bien en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Gérard Darmon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais quelle est la signification de ce fond d'écran ?


----------



## wath68 (18 Août 2008)

*Oh my god! he tried to make icons.*





Edit : merci pour le conseil Etienne, j'ai changé en attendant de trouver le bon.


P.S: Gérard Darmon, excellent, j'adore le wall'.

Faut avoir vu ''la cité de la peur'' pour comprendre


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Le wall est superbe mais les icônes ne vont pas avec


----------



## Rémi M (18 Août 2008)

Voilà mon bureau de mon Macbook

http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/08/18/08081805313420874.png

Désolé je ne suis pas arriver a mettre l'image donc j'ai mis le lien qui arrive a l'image en grand encore désolé.


----------



## OuiOui (18 Août 2008)

@Taz33 un lien pour le wall ? Je suis fan de la cité de la peur


----------



## Taz33 (18 Août 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Gérard Darmon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Né le 25 juillet 1950 à Oran en Algérie, d&#8217;une mère artiste de variété, Alicia Lempéro, et d&#8217;un père gendarme, Maurice Bialès, le petit Patrick Humfrey Tiburce Bialès est fils unique. 

Heureusement que maman Bialès est là pour partager ses jeux d&#8217;enfants, car papa Bialès est souvent absent. 

En 1962 les Bialès quittent l&#8217;Algérie et arrivent à Nice. Puis de Nice ils prennent le bus et s&#8217;installent à Cannes. Patrick a 12 ans. Voulant faire plaisir à la fois à sa mère et à son père, il hésite entre une profession artistique et policière. 
Mais le destin décidera pour lui en 1968, pendant les événements, son pèe meurt, étouffé, la tête coincée dans une grille d&#8217;arbre. 
Il embrasse alors la carriere policière et abandonne ses études de trapèze. En 1971, il sort 10ème de l&#8217;école de police de Nice, avec une moyenne de 11/20 ce qui est bien mais pas top. C&#8217;est après avoir élucidé le mystère du téléphone jaune et celui du labyrinthe maudit qu&#8217;il est promu inspecteur. 

&#8220;Monsieur Bialès ? euh&#8230; 9 lettres : POLICIERS&#8221;. Puis il gagne à la finale régionale des chiffres et des lettres et devient commissaire principal de la ville de Cannes, fonction qu&#8217;il occupe aujourd&#8217;hui encore&#8230;

Bref un clin d'oeil à la "Cité de la Peur" pour les connaisseurs....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

immortal2 a dit:


> Voilà mon bureau de mon Macbook
> 
> http://nsa02.casimages.com/img/2008/08/18/08081805313420874.png
> 
> Désolé je ne suis pas arriver a mettre l'image donc j'ai mis le lien qui arrive a l'image en grand encore désolé.



Bravo , très réussi


----------



## Taz33 (18 Août 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> @Taz33 un lien pour le wall ? Je suis fan de la cité de la peur


C'est juste une image centrée avec un fond noir


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Taz33 a dit:


> Né le 25 juillet 1950 à Oran en Algérie, dune mère artiste de variété, Alicia Lempéro, et dun père gendarme, Maurice Bialès, le petit Patrick Humfrey Tiburce Bialès est fils unique.
> 
> Heureusement que maman Bialès est là pour partager ses jeux denfants, car papa Bialès est souvent absent.
> 
> ...



Et j'ajouterai pour répondre à la question du wall:

"Juste un doigt..."


----------



## estcethomas (18 Août 2008)

bonjour tout le monde,
je vais surement passer pour un gros nioub mais bon j'ai un problème et j'aimerai le résoudre!
mon problème est que j'ai utilisé l'appli superDocker (tout est en anglais or moi et l'anglais...) et en cliquant sur application zone et document zone je me suis retrouvé avec des espace entre mes icones et je ne sais pas comment l'enlever...:rateau::mouais:
donc si quelqu'un pouvait me dire comment faire...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2008)

Tu vas dans restauration , puis retaurer dans le un des menus (j'ai pas mon macbook sur moi..:rose


----------



## estcethomas (18 Août 2008)

j'ai déjà fait...et ça n'a pas marché...:rateau:


----------



## estcethomas (18 Août 2008)

c'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution! merci quand même!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2008)

Et tu as fait comment? Je suis sur que ça pourrait en intéresser plus d'un


----------



## Kukana (18 Août 2008)

sa marche pas juste en cliquant dessus et en le mettant sur le fond d'ecran comme pour supprimer une application du dock ..?


----------



## estcethomas (18 Août 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Et tu as fait comment? Je suis sur que ça pourrait en intéresser plus d'un



ah oui excusez moi!



Kukana a dit:


> sa marche pas juste en cliquant dessus et en le mettant sur le fond d'ecran comme pour supprimer une application du dock ..?



si exactement sauf qu'au lieu de prendre l'appli tu prends le blanc!!

bon ben maintenant je me sens obligé de vous montrez mon desk même si il est hyper simple...







EDIT; on voit que dal...quelqu'un pourrait il m'expliqué pourquoi? j'ai été obligé de la réduire pour pouvoir l'envoyer dans mes albums...


----------



## Psycho_fls (19 Août 2008)

Hop, dernier desk :





Je suppose que tu vois d'où je tire le wall Tonio


----------



## wath68 (19 Août 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> ... mon problème est que j'ai utilisé l'appli superDocker (tout est en anglais or moi et l'anglais...)...



Bizarre, c'est en français chez moi


----------



## marcelpahud (19 Août 2008)

Chez moi aussi Superdocker est en français 

Voilà mon premier desk sur l'iMac  Pas grand chose de très innovant, mais j'aime bien le wall, tout à fait à l'image de ce film magnifique (et Kristen Stewart :love: aaaah....)



​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Et Emile Hirsch pour les filles .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Voila le ptit dernier pour le Macbook...


----------



## teo (19 Août 2008)

Mon fond d'écran depuis quelques mois. Pour les fans de Battlestar Galactica, adapté pour mon 20" Apple du fond d'écran dispo chez Sci-Fi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Hop, dernier desk :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heuuuu à peine...
Pas bête l'alliance d'un dessin de K. Haring avec les icônes litho


----------



## fcavalli (19 Août 2008)

Salut à tous,

après avoir admiré tous vos desk. , je me décide à mettre le mien : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Si vous avez des commentaires 

Merci à tous


----------



## greggorynque (19 Août 2008)

Powerbook ? 

sinon c'est très bien, simple, bon début !


----------



## estcethomas (19 Août 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Bizarre, c'est en français chez moi





marcelpahud a dit:


> Chez moi aussi Superdocker est en français



à vrai dire je l'ai téléchargé à la va vite sans trop regarder...donc je vais me pencher sur la question!


----------



## fcavalli (19 Août 2008)

...non iBook G4  Marche toujours nickel


----------



## greggorynque (19 Août 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> ...non iBook G4  Marche toujours nickel



ca explique le format de l'image !

sinon je me doute qu'il marche nickel 


(quand je pense que des dizaines de forumeurs sont en train de péter des durites sur la possibilité d'une MAJ des MB ou des MBP, ont dirait qu'ils pensent qu'un ordi dépassé ne marche plus  )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2008)

voila enfin le dernier du macbook... j'avais oublié de poster l'image


----------



## wath68 (20 Août 2008)

*- wall' :* Digilove Carbon by Kon
*- icons :* Blob 2.0 Snow Leopard by Martin Lexow


----------



## estcethomas (20 Août 2008)

une petite question qui je pense a dut être posé déjà plusieur fois mais c'est quoi l'image qu'il y a en bas à gauche?:rateau:


----------



## OuiOui (20 Août 2008)

@estcethomas : c'est une pochette de CD créée avec le logiciel Coversutra vraisemblablement 

@wath68 : Comment fais tu pour changer l'icône de iCal ?  et c'est quoi ta connexion internet ?


----------



## marcelpahud (20 Août 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> une petite question qui je pense a dut être posé déjà plusieur fois mais c'est quoi l'image qu'il y a en bas à gauche?:rateau:



Presque envie de te répondre : oui, même des miliers... mais bon, on n'est pas comme ça ici 

C'est Coversutra (tape ça dans google), un utilitaire payant qui permet d'afficher le visuel des CDs sur le bureau 

EDIT : oups grillé....


----------



## estcethomas (20 Août 2008)

merci à tout les deux, je sais que c'est chiant et d'habitude j'évite mais la j'ai eu une montée de fainéantise!:rateau:



OuiOui a dit:


> @wath68 : Comment fais tu pour changer l'icône de iCal ?  et c'est quoi ta connexion internet ?



pour changé l'icone d'una appli c'est comme pour un dossier et au cas ou tu sais pas faire voila un bon tuto!


----------



## wath68 (20 Août 2008)

@OuiOui : il faut remplacer les deux fichiers ''App-empty.icns'' (*en n'oubliant pas de sauvegarder l'original quelque part sur ton DD !!*)

Le premier est dans :
Clic droit sur iCal.app, ''afficher le contenu du paquet'' / Contents / Resources.

Le second se trouve dans le même dossier ''Resources'' que çi-dessus :
clic droit sur iCalDockExtra.bundle / Contents / Resources.

J'espère avoir été assez clair :rose:


----------



## OuiOui (20 Août 2008)

Oki Merci beaucoup wath = )


----------



## deripeda (21 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tous, recent switcher, je tente de lire toutes le pages de ce forum pour customiser mon mac mais je ne trouve pas le "programme" permettant de modifier la petite lumière en dessous des applications ouvertes dans le dock. J'aimerais avoir comme certains ont "une espece de rond qui cercle l'application"...c'est difficile à expliquer mais j'espere que certains verront... Merci d'avance


----------



## Kukana (21 Août 2008)

comme ca ..?
utilise candybar
tu trouvera les " ronds " ici


----------



## deripeda (21 Août 2008)

Rapide et précis ! Merci beaucoup


----------



## badboyprod (21 Août 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *Dirty*
> 
> On dit quoi .. ? Merci Tumb pour le fond d'ecran


 
J'adore! Je viens d'arriver sur le Post et franchement je ne pensais pas qu'on puisse autant modifier l'apparence Mac... J'essayerais de reagrder dans les différents lien pour trouver toutes les themes et widget utilisées...

Chapeaun en tout cas!


----------



## wath68 (21 Août 2008)

deripeda a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, recent switcher, je tente de lire toutes le pages de ce forum pour customiser mon mac mais je ne trouve pas le "programme" permettant de modifier la petite lumière en dessous des applications ouvertes dans le dock. J'aimerais avoir comme certains ont "une espece de rond qui cercle l'application"...c'est difficile à expliquer mais j'espere que certains verront... Merci d'avance




SuperDocker le fait tout seul, comme un grand.
C'est l'indicateur ''anneau lumineux'' dans l'application.





Ou sinon ICI, tu peux en trouver de différentes couleurs (c'est le fichiers ''resources'', sous l'image'')
Suivre le tuto de Pierrou pour la marche à suivre.


Exemple :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (21 Août 2008)




----------



## Kukana (22 Août 2008)

badboyprod a dit:


> J'adore! Je viens d'arriver sur le Post et franchement je ne pensais pas qu'on puisse autant modifier l'apparence Mac... J'essayerais de reagrder dans les différents lien pour trouver toutes les themes et widget utilisées...
> 
> Chapeaun en tout cas!



je suis flatté et j'attend avec impatience ta capture d'ecran


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Alors ?


----------



## juliuslechien (22 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Alors ?


 
C'est vert 





Sinon j'aime bien.


----------



## OuiOui (22 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Alors ?


Jolie  , Un lien pour l'icône du disque dur stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1971


----------



## nroK (22 Août 2008)

Voila pour le mien :







Version plus grande : 
http://home.euphonynet.be/geoportfolio/desk.jpeg


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Août 2008)

Puis je l'avoir le desktop svp ? 

Merci


----------



## Kukana (22 Août 2008)

Wallpamac

tres joli


----------



## fcavalli (22 Août 2008)

Salut à tous,

juste pour vous montrer les progrès que j'ai fait grâce à vous tous 







Alors c'est mieux comme çà ?

Bravo à tous et merci encore


----------



## StJohnPerse (22 Août 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> Wallpamac
> 
> tres joli



Merci  mais le bleu ne va pas a mon eMac :/


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2008)

Oui  , vraiment sympa !


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Août 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> image...



j'aime bien se font d'écran...

tu l'as trouvé où ?


----------



## two (22 Août 2008)

le mien du moment... custo simple mais il me convient comme cela


----------



## Maximouse (23 Août 2008)

juliuslechien a dit:


> C'est vert
> 
> 
> 
> ...





OuiOui a dit:


> Jolie  , Un lien pour l'icône du disque dur stp ?





two a dit:


> le mien du moment... custo simple mais il me convient comme cela



Euh, vous êtes frères d'avatar:mouais:


----------



## fcavalli (23 Août 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> j'aime bien se font d'écran...
> 
> tu l'as trouvé où ?



....juste ici : http://atomicpinkgoth.deviantart.com/art/Apple-in-the-Spotlight-42972485


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Août 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> ....juste ici : http://atomicpinkgoth.deviantart.com/art/Apple-in-the-Spotlight-42972485



merci.


----------



## two (23 Août 2008)

Une évolution de mon dernier fond...


----------



## fcavalli (23 Août 2008)

Pas mal les icones ! C'est très cohérent, bravo !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Il est bien sympathique ce dock en plus !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Très joli


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2008)

Merci à gregoryque pour les icônes du finder , dashboard.


----------



## two (23 Août 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il est bien sympathique ce dock en plus !



Le dock s'appelle LGance reflect d'Alberto Calvo


----------



## badboyprod (24 Août 2008)

Suite à la lecture récente de ce post, j'ai décidé de faire mon premier Desktop.
Voici ce que ca donne:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

C'est vraiment sympa


----------



## badboyprod (24 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est vraiment sympa



Merci!

Est ce qu'un de vous serez comment supprimer la seconde ligne de description sous mon icone "My Mac". J'aimerais ne pas avoir écrit "74,21G...de libre" et j'aimerais plutôt un jauge. Vous savez comment faire?

merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Pour enlever ton truc : lorsque tu es sur ton bureau et qu'il y a marqué finder : présentation > afficher les options de présentation > tu décoches afficher les informations..
Pour une jauge , http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-gauges-system-info


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

badboyprod a dit:


> Suite à la lecture récente de ce post, j'ai décidé de faire mon premier Desktop.
> Voici ce que ca donne:



Très très chouette 
Tout à fait un style de desk que j'aurai pu faire avec ces belles icônes à dominante Rouge-Noir-Blanc-Alu. Par contre, je pense que j'aurai supprimé complètement le dock et changer le wall, mais l'ambiance créé est vraiment top!


----------



## badboyprod (24 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très très chouette
> Tout à fait un style de desk que j'aurai pu faire avec ces belles icônes à dominante Rouge-Noir-Blanc-Alu. Par contre, je pense que j'aurai supprimé complètement le dock et changer le wall, mais l'ambiance créé est vraiment top!


Merci encore! J'ai réussi a faire ce que je voulais....


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Août 2008)

http://web.mac.com/pbuehl/iWeb/Site/bureau_files/bureau1.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très très chouette
> Tout à fait un style de desk que j'aurai pu faire avec ces belles icônes à dominante Rouge-Noir-Blanc-Alu. Par contre, je pense que j'aurai supprimé complètement le dock et changer le wall, mais l'ambiance créé est vraiment top!



Et mon desk , il est pourri ? 



etienne000 a dit:


> Merci à gregoryque pour les icônes du finder , dashboard.


Re-voici mon magnifique desk 



217ae1 a dit:


> http://web.mac.com/pbuehl/iWeb/Site/bureau_files/bureau1.jpg


Le vert des  jauges ne va pas avec le wall , le dock non plus , la taille des jauges ne sont pas les mêmes...A part ça sympa le desk


----------



## badboyprod (24 Août 2008)

Une petite mise à jour


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et mon desk , il est pourri ?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Puisque tu le dis
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Les icones je les avaient au tout debut  et en plus mes icones dossiers sont nouvelles 
Avant , c'était les réflexions 
je vais passer aux icônes blob peut-être car celles de baumann :love:


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> ()
> Sinon le wall me fait penser à ma grand-mère




Ta grand-mère a un Macintosh

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Ah , enfin quelqu'un qui a du gout


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ah , enfin quelqu'un qui a du gout



Sa grand-mère, parce que ton desk


----------



## Julien_forum (24 Août 2008)

Je découvre cette discussion et j'avoue n'avoir pas tout lu.

J'aimerai savoir si il est possible d'affecter un fond d'écran différent par bureau (j'utilise 4 bureaux différents avec space).

Si quelqu'un a une piste, je suis preneur.
(Je n'ai rien trouvé dans préference mais il y a peut-être un petit logiciel qui gère cela)
Merci


----------



## Gokudark (24 Août 2008)

Salut tout le monde !
Voila, heureux possesseur depuis quelques semaines déjà d'un macbook pro, et étant été un fan de la custo lorsque que j'etais encore sous windows, j'aimerais customiser un peu mon mac.
Lorsque j'etais sous windows, j'utilisais un dock (rocketdock) et la possibilité de mettre les icones que l'on souhaitait dans le dock pour n'importe quelle application me plaisait beaucoup, sans pour autant toucher aux icones originales ou systeme. J'aurais donc voulu savoir si c'etait possible de modifier les icones du dock sans toucher en meme temps aux icones normales que l'on voit en naviiguant dans les dossiers, n'ayant pas vu de question à ce sujet, je pose la question meme si je reste pessimiste ^^.
Voila je vous remercie d'avance a ceux qui me répondront, je mettrais un screenshot de mon desk lorsque j'aurais modifié a ma guise =)

@+


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

Non , on ne peut pas par contre , si tu veux customiser ton dock :
Superdocker , dockdoctor .


----------



## Gokudark (24 Août 2008)

D'accord, je m'en doutais un peu, merci quand même.
Autre question, si je puis me permettre, j'utilise beaucoup spaces, j'ai 4 bureaux, j'aurais voulu savoir comme l'a demandé la personne avant moi si il était possible de mettre un fond d'écran à chacun de ces bureaux, et egalement si je pouvais faire afficher les widgets yahoo sur tout ces bureaux car ils ne sont présent que sur le n°1 pr le moment.

Voila, merci d'avance à ceux qui répondront 

@+


----------



## fcavalli (24 Août 2008)

Perso je trouve le desk d'étienne très beau, très cohérent mais je n'adhère pas à tous ces widgets yahoo qui viennent dénaturer le bureau (avis perso bien entendu  )


----------



## marcelpahud (24 Août 2008)

Gokudark a dit:


> D'accord, je m'en doutais un peu, merci quand même.
> Autre question, si je puis me permettre, j'utilise beaucoup spaces, j'ai 4 bureaux, j'aurais voulu savoir comme l'a demandé la personne avant moi si il était possible de mettre un fond d'écran à chacun de ces bureaux, et egalement si je pouvais faire afficher les widgets yahoo sur tout ces bureaux car ils ne sont présent que sur le n°1 pr le moment.
> 
> Voila, merci d'avance à ceux qui répondront
> ...



Malheureusement non pour les deux... 'fin pour les widgets pas sûr... mais le logiciel ne semble pas exploiter bcp de propriétés du système d'apple (peut-être parce qu'il est multiplateformes et que les développeurs ne trouvaient pas indispensable l'utilisation de Spaces...) et j'ai jamais vu d'option en ce sens...


----------



## Gokudark (24 Août 2008)

Ok, merci de ta réponse.
Bon allez une derniere pour la route , j'aurais voulu savoir comment faire lorsqu'apres avoir modifié des icones avec candybar, si je veux revenir aux icones de base de Mac qui étaient présentes d'origine, est ce que cela est possible ? j'ai bien essayé de supprimer l'image en faisant  &#63743;+i  et en faisant &#63743;+backspace sur l'image mais ca supprime le fichier a la place ^^...

Voila si qq'un peut resoudre mon probleme métaphysique, d'avance merci


----------



## torky (24 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tout les pro de la customisation , je suis entrain de changer les icones sur le bureau manuellement ( pomme+c ) etc...  mais le hic c'est que  je n'arrive pas a changer l'icone de mon hd leopard ainsi que mon disque dur de stockage :hein:

si quelqu'un sait comment s'y prendre merci


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> Perso je trouve le desk d'étienne très beau, très cohérent mais je n'adhère pas à tous ces widgets yahoo qui viennent dénaturer le bureau (avis perso bien entendu  )



Merci


----------



## Wolfmac (24 Août 2008)

ça fait un bail que j'ai pas mis de screenshot ici,
voilà qui est réparé


----------



## DardOo (25 Août 2008)

Salut à tous !

Tout d'abord j'admire beaucoup le travail que vous faites avec vos desktops et je les trouve de très bon goût . Il est vrai, vous en conviendrez peut-être, que l'interface Mac se prête aisément à ces petits jeux de customisation. Je ne sais pas si c'est moi, mais la tendance du "maciste normalien" est à l'interface sobre, simple, dépouillée de fioritures quelconques. C'est élégant, sans être surchargé, en gros. Personnellement, je n'utilise pas du tout mon bureau. Camouflage m'aide donc à le garder net (même s'il n'y a rien dessus...) et mon fond d'écran change toutes les 5 minutes. Un vrai plaisir que de pouvoir admirer des wallpapers différents à chaque passage sur le bureau .

Ensuite, j'ai une petite interrogation concernant le dock. En fait, j'ai une foultitude d'applications et j'essaie de limiter la taille de mon Dock au strict minimum. Néanmoins, j'éprouve de plus en plus de difficultés à la contenir. 
Ma question est donc la suivante : serait-il possible de n'afficher que des "dossiers d'applications" thématiques (par exemple : musique, photo, vidéo, etc) qui contiendrait les applications qu'on y mettrait et qui afficherait son contenu via stacks, par exemple (en bref : exactement comme sur la partie droite du Dock, avec les dossiers, mais à gauche avec des applications).
Visiblement, sur la page précédente, Two a mis en place un système comme cela, non ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses et bonne continuation à tous !


----------



## imacg5mortel (25 Août 2008)

Wolfmac a dit:


> ça fait un bail que j'ai pas mis de screenshot ici,
> voilà qui est réparé



Oh le Wallpaper :love: :love: :love:


----------



## tioumen (25 Août 2008)

Wolfmac a dit:


> ça fait un bail que j'ai pas mis de screenshot ici,
> voilà qui est réparé




Le wall ? :love: :love: :love: I want it !! Please !!


----------



## Psycho_fls (25 Août 2008)

DardOo a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> Tout d'abord j'admire beaucoup le travail que vous faites avec vos desktops et je les trouve de très bon goût . Il est vrai, vous en conviendrez peut-être, que l'interface Mac se prête aisément à ces petits jeux de customisation. Je ne sais pas si c'est moi, mais la tendance du "maciste normalien" est à l'interface sobre, simple, dépouillée de fioritures quelconques. C'est élégant, sans être surchargé, en gros. Personnellement, je n'utilise pas du tout mon bureau. Camouflage m'aide donc à le garder net (même s'il n'y a rien dessus...) et mon fond d'écran change toutes les 5 minutes. Un vrai plaisir que de pouvoir admirer des wallpapers différents à chaque passage sur le bureau .
> 
> ...



Il se trouve que dans la partie de droite de ton Dock, tu peux glisser des dossiers (qui s'ouvrent sous forment d'éventails, grilles etc.). Tu peux y glisser autant de dossiers (dossiers qui contiendront les raccourcis pour tes applications) que tu le souhaite. Il te suffit ensuite de supprimer les autres icônes du Dock (celles des applications j'entends) et le tour est joué.

(J'espère ne pas avoir dit de bêtise ?)

Bonne custo
@+


----------



## two (25 Août 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Il se trouve que dans la partie de droite de ton Dock, tu peux glisser des dossiers (qui s'ouvrent sous forment d'éventails, grilles etc.). Tu peux y glisser autant de dossiers (dossiers qui contiendront les raccourcis pour tes applications) que tu le souhaite. Il te suffit ensuite de supprimer les autres icônes du Dock (celles des applications j'entends) et le tour est joué.
> 
> (J'espère ne pas avoir dit de bêtise ?)
> 
> ...


C'est exactement ce que j'ai fait... 
 ne se trouvent à gauche que les icones des applis ouvertes... 
il n'y a presque plus besoin d'indicateurs dans le dock


----------



## Revival' (25 Août 2008)

Et hop, aprés avoir admiré certains desk, à moi de posté !





Vous remarquerez que mon icone Adium sur le dock est inchangé, ce qui m'irrite beaucoup :rateau:. 
En effet j'arrive très bien à changer cette icône, mais la nouvelle image reste seulement lorsque Adium n'est pas connecté ! Lorsque celui-ci se connecte, je me retrouve avec le fameux canard !

Quelqu'un peut t'il me renseigner ?

Ps : Je n'utilise pas Candybar. Juste Liteicon et pomme+v dans les informations dossiers.


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2008)

Tu dois installer Blobicon.Adiumicon, qui se trouve dans ton pack d'icônes Blob.

Sinon, joli desk', et Scarlett wowowow


----------



## Revival' (25 Août 2008)

Ho c'est donc sa !! 

Merci bien, sa a marché.


----------



## fcavalli (25 Août 2008)

Très beau desk avec des widgets yahoo très bien intégrés ! Scarlett wowww


----------



## fcavalli (25 Août 2008)

Tiens au passage, mon dernier dernier desk, j'arrete là : 



...jusqu'au prochain


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

J'aime les détails de couleurs (l'icône du carnet d'adresse-le wall-la pomme sur l'icône du dd), une belle ligne d'équilibre s'établie...bien que cela puisse encore être amélioré...
Très cohérent.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2008)

:love::love::love::love::love: le wall 
Pourquoi ne pas changer les icones ?
Le finder , on dirait ceux de 10.2


----------



## fcavalli (25 Août 2008)

Effectivement c'est pas évident de trouver un bon équilibre : toujours tenté par un peu plus mais dés que je rajoute çà ne me convient pas...

Pour les icones, j'aime bien retrouver l'esprit qui a été développé à la base (mis à part pour celui de photoshop que je trouve très laid comparé à cette plume !).

En tout cas merci à tous, c'est très plaisant cette customisation


----------



## torky (25 Août 2008)

torky a dit:


> Bonjour a tout les pro de la customisation , je suis entrain de changer les icones sur le bureau manuellement ( pomme+c ) etc...  mais le hic c'est que  je n'arrive pas a changer l'icone de mon hd leopard ainsi que mon disque dur de stockage :hein:
> 
> si quelqu'un sait comment s'y prendre merci





up , au cas ou


----------



## marcelpahud (25 Août 2008)

Est-ce que tu as utilisé le raccourci cmd+i (ou clic droit, afficher les informations) avant de faire cmd+c ?


----------



## Wolfmac (25 Août 2008)

tioumen a dit:


> Le wall ? :love: :love: :love: I want it !! Please !!



voili, voilou

http://img117.imageshack.us/my.php?image=o4ov1backgrngvh7.jpg

c'est une création d'un membre du forum mylène.net ( désolé j'ai oublier son nom )


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2008)

Des icônes trouvées à gauche à droite + une photo + un peu de 'toshop (enfin j'essaie)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Août 2008)

Desk puéril je vous l'accorde, mais difficile de résister au charme de la belle Ashley :hein:


----------



## Psycho_fls (26 Août 2008)

Mon dernier en date. Rien de bien folichon, mais il me rappelle de trouner 7 fois ma langue dans... Enfin vous voyez quoi  






+ @ Wath 68, question sûrement posée maintes et maintes fois, mais comment tu fais ton espèce de preview de ton image ? Sympa le montage d'ailleurs


----------



## OuiOui (26 Août 2008)

Voici mon nouveau desk  



Le fond d'écran est une image prise lors du burning-man 2007 (pas de moi) je l'ai uploadé ici :
http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/5590/238546754abeb4f4aa5ofu6.jpg 
Et dans son aspect d'origine : 
http://img155.imageshack.us/img155/1240/238546754abeb4f4aa5ofb0.jpg


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2008)

@ OuiOui : très joli desk', mais ... pourquoi Adium est-il en noir ?


@ Psycho_fls :

J'utilise SnapShooter pour les previews.

NE PAS OUBLIER : cmd+i (ou clic droit ''lire les informations'') sur l'appli SnapShooter.app, puis cocher ''Ouvrir avec Rosetta''.




Il y a un petit bug au démarrage des fois, mais il suffit de relancer et ça marche sans problème.


----------



## OuiOui (26 Août 2008)

@wath68 Merci, en faite j'ai pas l'icône en blanc ^^ ( j'ai pas cherché à la mettre en blanc ) 
Et ça fait une petite transition dans le dock comme ca = )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2008)

@ ouioui : sympa , :love:
@ tumb : sympa aussi


----------



## torky (26 Août 2008)

torky a dit:


> up , au cas ou



Oui oui merci de m'avoir accordé ton attention donc rien a faire jsuis une quiche


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Août 2008)

http://web.mac.com/pbuehl/iWeb/Site/bureau_files/bureau2.jpg





et encore un autre:

http://web.mac.com/pbuehl/iWeb/Site/bureau_files/bureau3.jpg


----------



## Makhno (26 Août 2008)

Yop ! Je suis pas une starlette de ce topic, loin s'en faut, mais j'ai remarqué que vos questions étaient passées inaperçues... Alors, je tente une modeste contribution.



Gokudark a dit:


> Ok, merci de ta réponse.
> Bon allez une derniere pour la route , j'aurais voulu savoir comment faire lorsqu'apres avoir modifié des icones avec candybar, si je veux revenir aux icones de base de Mac qui étaient présentes d'origine, est ce que cela est possible ? j'ai bien essayé de supprimer l'image en faisant  &#63743;+i  et en faisant &#63743;+backspace sur l'image mais ca supprime le fichier a la place ^^...
> 
> Voila si qq'un peut resoudre mon probleme métaphysique, d'avance merci



Candybar stocke de lui-même l'icône originale. Dans le paquet de l'appli concernée il me semble. Dans l'écran de Candybar où toutes tes applis apparaissent, tu devrais voir que celles que tu as déjà modifiées sont encadrées de bleu... Tu drag n drop l'icone que tu avais mise, elle disparait dans un nuage comme si tu virais un truc du dock, et là, magie, tu vois apparaître l'icône d'origine ! 

Ça marche ? 



torky a dit:


> Bonjour a tout les pro de la customisation , je suis entrain de changer les icones sur le bureau manuellement ( pomme+c ) etc...  mais le hic c'est que  je n'arrive pas a changer l'icone de mon hd leopard ainsi que mon disque dur de stockage :hein:
> 
> si quelqu'un sait comment s'y prendre merci



Je change régulièrement l'icône de mon DD et ça me fait pareil pour la bonne et simple raison que je n'ai pas tous les droits dessus... 
T'es en administrateur sur ta session ? Pas moi et ça vient de là... Suffit de passer sur la session admin et hop ! 
Ou alors, dans "lire les informations" du DD, aller tout en bas, là où y'a les droits, et t'ajouter (ton nom d'utilisateur). Mais pour ça, faut le mot de passe administrateur... 
Une fois la modif, remets tout comme c'était, ça vaut mieux  (en cliquant sur le moins après avoir sélectionné le nom de celui à qui tu veux enlever les droits, c'est-à-dire toi !). 
Je suis dedans ou pas ? ...


----------



## Toumak (26 Août 2008)

Salut à tous !

De retour de vacances (!!), j'ai changé de style.
Voici donc mon nouveau desk' :







Clean || Dirty​


----------



## Psycho_fls (27 Août 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ OuiOui : très joli desk', mais ... pourquoi Adium est-il en noir ?
> 
> 
> @ Psycho_fls :
> ...




Thx mate


----------



## Revival' (27 Août 2008)

Bonne journée à tous,

Bon, étant pris de tunningut aigû (mouais) voici le deuxième desk de la journée (m'enfin il a ces chance de durée un peu plus longtemps que les précédents !)



​
Ps : J'ai vraiment aimé ton desk fcavalli, et tout particulièrement le wall ! Pourrait tu donner un lien ? Merci.


----------



## CERDAN (27 Août 2008)

Super desk Revival' !

C'est quoi le bouton "Eteindre" dans la barre des menus ?


----------



## fcavalli (27 Août 2008)

Salut Revival'

pour le wall, c'est ici : http://emciem.deviantart.com/art/The-Pinksplosion-Wallpaper-69457925 

Beau desk également avec des widgets plutot bien intégrés. AU fait c'est quoi tous les contacts qui apparaissent à gauche ?

Merci et bonne custo à tous


----------



## Revival' (27 Août 2008)

> C'est quoi le bouton "Eteindre" dans la barre des menus ?



Je ne vois pas de quel bouton tu parle ? :/



> AU fait c'est quoi tous les contacts qui apparaissent à gauche ?



C'est les contacts msn par le biais de Adium (j'ai en effet ouvert Adium, car le custom de mon desktop prend en compte le custom fait sur Adium  ) !? Mais j'ai peut-être mal compris la question.


Sinon, merci pour les remarques, et merci pour le lien du wall Fcavalli.


----------



## fcavalli (27 Août 2008)

non parfaitement compris, je suis en train d'installer ce p'tit logiciel 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2008)

Splendide wall' de Tumb


----------



## CERDAN (27 Août 2008)

Revival' a dit:


> Je ne vois pas de quel bouton tu parle ? :/



Celui-çi :


----------



## torky (27 Août 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Yop ! Je suis pas une starlette de ce topic, loin s'en faut, mais j'ai remarqué que vos questions étaient passées inaperçues... Alors, je tente une modeste contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci m'sieur ca a marché


----------



## fcavalli (27 Août 2008)

Effectivement le wall de Tumb est splendide ! Quelle classe, quelle cohérence, bravo !


----------



## Makhno (27 Août 2008)

Wath68 : là, franchement, je fréquente pas forcément depuis longtemps ce fil mais là... 
Bouche bée, sérieux, respect... Terrible le contraste entre le Dock et le Wall... L'harmonie et tout et tout... 
J'adore :love:
Fait partie des meilleurs que j'ai jamais vus... 



torky a dit:


> Merci m'sieur ca a marché



Cool !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2008)

Merci beaucoup Wath, ton screenshot est très beau et ca me touche que tu utilises ce wall.


----------



## Revival' (28 Août 2008)

> C'est quoi le bouton "Eteindre" dans la barre des menus ?
> Celui-çi :



A Cerdan : Cette icone, est celle de iBeez (logiciel pour programmé l'ouverture ou la fermeture d'application, moniteur, mac etc)

Je n'arrive cependant pas à le faire marché correctement -_- (mais sa, c'est pas le fil )

Bybye

Edit : A oui une question, vous pouvez remarquer quelque post plus haut que mon desktop comprend une bar des menus parfaitement opaque. Or je souhaite bien entendu quel soit transparente, et j'ai donc bien cocher l'icône correspondante dans Préférence système > Bureau > Barre des menus translucide. Y-a t'il une autre manipulation à effectuer ? Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Elle est opaque car ton wall est noir


----------



## Toumak (28 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Elle est opaque car ton wall est noir



là elle est vraiment opaque.
Lorsqu'elle est transparente sur un fond noir, elle est grise (à moins que ce comportement ait changé avec les dernières versions ...)

@Revival : Quel mac possèdes-tu ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

tu utilises pas superdocker par hasard ?


----------



## Revival' (28 Août 2008)

> Elle est opaque car ton wall est noir



Voila, ce que je ne savais pas ! Merci.



> là elle est vraiment opaque.
> Lorsqu'elle est transparente sur un fond noir, elle est grise (à moins que ce comportement ait changé avec les dernières versions ...)
> 
> @Revival : Quel mac possèdes-tu ?



J'ai un Macbook 2,4.
Tu as raison, normalement elle est grise, mais j'ai justement cherché un peu partout ou je pourrais rendre cette barre translucide, et j'ai donc télécharger Opaquemenubar, en espérant que si je pouvais mettre ce réglage à 0% j'aurais une barre tout à fait translucide (ouai un peu idiot comme raisonnement 'enfin...). Comme on peut le voir, cette solution ne marche absolument pas, et j'ai donc laissé le résultat tel qu'il été.



> tu utilises pas superdocker par hasard ?



Si. Sa a une influence ?

Merci, bybye


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Oui , car dans un menu , tu as dû activer barre de menu blanche..


----------



## schwebb (28 Août 2008)

Hello tout le monde,

Première fois que je viens poster ici. Voici mon bureau et mon Finder; je ne fais pas de custom à proprement parler, à part une ou deux icônes (pas envie de toucher au système).


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Août 2008)

mon quatrième:


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Août 2008)

tweek a dit:


> La neige me manque...



elle me manque aussi...



mais j'ai deja changé d'image: 






(mais je viens de rechanger mais de theme)


----------



## tweek (28 Août 2008)

Arf, tu moddes trop vite, t'as meme oublie de redemarrer, regarde, y'a encore des traces du theme d'avant dans la barre des menus.


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Août 2008)

tweek a dit:


> y'a encore des traces du theme d'avant dans la barre des menus.



maintenant, j'ai remis le thème d'avent...
c'est très embétant de devoir quitter toutes les applications...


----------



## tweek (28 Août 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> maintenant, j'ai remis le thème d'avent...



tu repostes pas un nouveau screenshot?


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Août 2008)

tweek a dit:


> tu repostes pas un nouveau screenshot?



encore


----------



## CERDAN (28 Août 2008)

Et toujours et encore en TIGER !!  Lol


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

C'est moche tiger


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Euh moins que Leopard au moins on avait des grandes variétés de thèmes.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2008)

Chacun ses goûts .


----------



## Maximouse (28 Août 2008)

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous connaîtrait des icônes appli et dossiers et autres...
"LOOK BOIS"

Je suis en train de m'occuper de mon "vieux" imac G5 PPC 1,8 ghz 
et j'aimerais lui faire une beauté, cela fait longtemps que je ne me suis pas occuper de lui

D'avance merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Mets les icones blob , non ? 
Elle sont magifiques 
ps : il est pas vieux ton g5


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2008)

Joli schwebb 

Si tu veux il existe 2 mod de cette version: Unreal city.

A noter que le wallpaper original provient d'Interface lift, c'est une photo de Chicago.


----------



## Maximouse (29 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mets les icones blob , non ?
> Elle sont magifiques
> ps : il est pas vieux ton g5



Elles sont sympa ces icônes, je n'y avais pas pensé

Non bien sûr il n'est pas trop vieux, mais quand même, quand je me met devant...
j'ai l'impression que ça rame, ça rame


----------



## Maximouse (29 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Joli schwebb
> 
> Si tu veux il existe 2 mod de cette version: Unreal city.
> 
> A noter que le wallpaper original provient d'Interface lift, c'est une photo de Chicago.



Merci tumb, j'adore, en particulier le deuxième

et quand à l'original, je crois qu'il a aussi été utilisé pour un wall dont d'ailleurs je ne me souviens plus du nom qui représenter un appart avec deux chaises designs en cuir devant une grande baie vitrée avec la même vue en deuxième plan...

Une photo aurait été mieux, mais bon, j'ai pas sous la main; Avis aux amateurs

Dans tous les cas merci pour ces liens


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2008)

Voici l'original et la version utilisée par schwebb. A noter un autre wallpaper de Chicago très réussi.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Août 2008)

Pas de customisation particulière, le fond est de Peter Cui


----------



## schwebb (29 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Joli schwebb
> 
> Si tu veux il existe 2 mod de cette version: Unreal city.
> 
> A noter que le wallpaper original provient d'Interface lift, c'est une photo de Chicago.



Merci pour les liens, j'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Elles sont sympa ces icônes, je n'y avais pas pensé
> 
> Non bien sûr il n'est pas trop vieux, mais quand même, quand je me met devant...
> j'ai l'impression que ça rame, ça rame


Ben s'il rame trop pour toi , je suis preneur 



			
				tumb a dit:
			
		

> Pas de customisation particulière, le fond est de Peter Cui


Simple , frais , un joli contraste entre les icônes et les wall :love:
Parfait !


----------



## CERDAN (29 Août 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Pas de customisation particulière, le fond est de Peter Cui



Magnifique ce wall !


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Août 2008)

pour revenir dans l'hiver :


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2008)

Elles sont un peu petites, tes captures.
On ne distingue pas très bien les détails.

Et sinon, j'aime pas l'hiver  :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (29 Août 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Hello tout le monde,
> 
> Première fois que je viens poster ici. Voici mon bureau et mon Finder; je ne fais pas de custom à proprement parler, à part une ou deux icônes (pas envie de toucher au système).



joli 
kézako le fond du dossier partagé ? un lien ?


----------



## Dem@n (29 Août 2008)

Edité plus bas


----------



## Maximouse (29 Août 2008)

Voilà le début de mon nouveau wall, si vous avez des idées

Ou des commentaires


----------



## Dem@n (29 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous !
Mon premier desk' sous Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Voilà le début de mon nouveau wall, si vous avez des idées
> 
> Ou des commentaires



@mr macpro : , magnifique , un lien pour les icones des dossiers , des stacks , du wall ? 
Micii 
ps : il ne rame pas trop ? 
@ dem@n : sympa , la wall me plaît : bienvenue sur leopard


----------



## Maximouse (31 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> @mr macpro : , magnifique , un lien pour les icones des dossiers , des stacks , du wall ?
> Micii
> ps : il ne rame pas trop ?
> @ dem@n : sympa , la wall me plaît : bienvenue sur leopard



Mon cher etienne000

Pour les dossiers :http://Thvg.deviantart.com/art/Made-Of-Wood-95495113

Pour le Wall http://zyklophon.deviantart.com/art/Hardwood-w-Lights-66313387

Pour le reste il faut que je recherche un peu, mais je vais trouver...

Pour mon mac pro, si si il rame en fait j'aurais dû prendre le 2,8ghz octo... euh non en fait je déconne


----------



## greggorynque (31 Août 2008)

Au fait, aujourd'hui devrais sortir la beta publique de Architecte (quel nom mensongeux  )

c'est un programme de custo de système qui s'annonce simple et bien fichu, un bon palliatif a shapeshifter

dès la release il sera trouvable ici http://www.slightlypretentious.com/


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2008)

ça à l'air d'être pas mal


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Août 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2008)

C'est pareil qu'avant non ?


----------



## CERDAN (31 Août 2008)

> ça à l'air d'être pas mal



Rien que la présentation est géniale !


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Août 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est pareil qu'avant non ?



je me suis trompé d'image :rateau:

maintenant, j'ai corrigé

(et j'essaye de faire exploser le dock)


----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2008)

Tes captures sont vraiment trop petites.
On ne voit rien, à part que le record du monde du plus long dock est sûrement battu :rateau:


Chez moi, petit clin d'oeil cinématographique ...






Devinette : quel film ?


----------



## muhyidin (31 Août 2008)

trop facile Pulp Fiction


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté mon bureau alors le voici, dans le style Mobile Me.
Cliquez.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

C'est....Sobre , beau  : sympa quoi !


----------



## greggorynque (1 Septembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté mon bureau alors le voici, dans le style Mobile Me.
> Cliquez.


sympa ! 

tjrs pas de menufela sous 10.5 ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Non j'ai juste mis la même couleur que mon fond d'écran pour Menu Bar Tint, une manière de contourner quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

J'ai une question : pourquoi aussi épuré ?


----------



## SirG (1 Septembre 2008)

Un bout de temps que je n'avais pas modifié le fond de mon iMac.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

J'adore :love:
Les icones s'intègrent parfaitement au wall :love:
Un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## SirG (1 Septembre 2008)

Sur deviantart.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

Merci !


----------



## fcavalli (1 Septembre 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Un bout de temps que je n'avais pas modifié le fond de mon iMac.




Alors là chapeau bas  C'est tout simplement superbe : une oeuvre et surtout pas mal de temps pour trouver cet équilibre je suppose...

Encore bravo !


----------



## Psycho_fls (1 Septembre 2008)

Woow, décrochement de mâchoire, yeux écarquillés...

Nice job !


----------



## mocmoc (1 Septembre 2008)

c'est pas aussi beau que sirG, mais bon...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2008)

c'est sympa ,


----------



## MiluX (1 Septembre 2008)

Voici le mien :





Désolé pour l'icône de Skitch qui n'était pas censé être ouvert à ce moment-là...


----------



## kitetrip (1 Septembre 2008)

​
Un retour à un bureau (presque) d'origine, ça fait du bien aussi


----------



## wath68 (1 Septembre 2008)

J'adore le desk de Corentin, très classieux !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> Voici le mien :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahou , c'est vraiment joli 
@kitetrip : c'est vraiment sympa de revenir à l'original ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> J'adore le desk de Corentin, très classieux !



Merci l'ami .


----------



## link.javaux (2 Septembre 2008)

ça fait trois pages que j'ai plus internet et je ne fais que passer dans ci vous avez des questions je saurais pas les voir avant un bout de temps 

enjoy


----------



## mocmoc (2 Septembre 2008)

Un mini desk...











PS : Je n'arrive pas à trouver des fond d'écran dans ce genre là ( en 2D, très simple )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (2 Septembre 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Un bout de temps que je n'avais pas modifié le fond de mon iMac.



Magnifique. :love: Un lien pour une version wallpaper 1680X1050 stp ?


----------



## SirG (2 Septembre 2008)

A pas. J'ai juste découpé le wall sur Deviantart, et il a été adapté à l'écran.

Mais si tu veux, je te file la version découpée, même si je doute que quelqu'un ici ne sache pas le faire avec un soft aussi bien fait qu'imagewell.


----------



## 217ae1 (2 Septembre 2008)

kitetrip a dit:


> Un retour à un bureau (presque) d'origine, ça fait du bien aussi



bonne idée 







(HS/ la taille est bonne?)


----------



## Toumak (2 Septembre 2008)

ouch le dock !


----------



## wath68 (2 Septembre 2008)

Le fond vient de chez Mandolux (dans les archives 2008, Purple Veins - Triptych)
Le dock : RTYR Dock by esXXI


----------



## Maximouse (3 Septembre 2008)

En attendant de peaufiner le wood desk de mon Imac, voici celui de mon mac pro

Dirty


----------



## flotow (3 Septembre 2008)

@217ae1: mmmm, sacré dock  (et 62% d'UC )
Meme moi qui laisse ouvert...
tu sais que la fonction 'cacher' existe sur OS X?

@toumak: ouais :rateau:


----------



## tweek (3 Septembre 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> En attendant de peaufiner le wood desk de mon Imac, voici celui de mon mac pro
> 
> Dirty



Je capte toujours pas pourquoi certains cachent leur maison..




wath, merci pour Purple Veins, il est superbe.


----------



## wath68 (3 Septembre 2008)

De rien de rien.

Il y a des centaines de wall' magnifiques sur ce site, Mandolux.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Je capte toujours pas pourquoi certains cachent leur maison..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ils font parti des renseignements généraux ? :rateau:


----------



## CERDAN (3 Septembre 2008)

Et alors ?


----------



## estcethomas (3 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ils font parti des renseignements généraux ? :rateau:



ou alors il ne veulent pas se faire ficher comme appartenant à une secte  adorateur du macintosh!:rateau:
parce que il faut avouer que c'est assez chiant d'être ficher...:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Le petit dernier pour l'iMac, avec un wall custom maison...
J'attends vos réponses...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Chapeau bas 
C'est la dernière sl63 amg ?
L'ancienne me paraissait plus novatrice au sens du design


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Chapeau bas
> C'est la dernière sl63 amg ?
> L'ancienne me paraissait plus novatrice au sens du design



en fait c'est la sl 65 avec une serie spécial "Black" de chez AMG.

La sl 63 existe toujours mais pas avec la serie Black.
Perso je prefere la sl65 plus mastok. Sinon la très belle CLK (safety car serie) 
http://www.mercedes-amg.com/


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Septembre 2008)

Mon petit dernier .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

J'aime beaucoup le fond d'écran, c'est un souvenir de vacance ?


----------



## GrInGoo (3 Septembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le fond d'écran, c'est un souvenir de vacance ?


Non non, j'aurai aimé 
C'est Lulworth Cove, c'est la mer qui a érodée la côte.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Ah ben oui le reflexe Interfacelift, merci !


----------



## CERDAN (3 Septembre 2008)

RVOLA a dit:


> Le petit dernier pour l'iMac, avec un wall custom maison...
> J'attends vos réponses...



Belle initiative de customizer le WALL !


----------



## F118I4 (3 Septembre 2008)

RVOLA a dit:


> Le petit dernier pour l'iMac, avec un wall custom maison...
> J'attends vos réponses...


Oui ,  il est vraiment bien ton wall.
:love: Mercedes (vive Hamilton!!!! :love: SLR).


----------



## mocmoc (3 Septembre 2008)

Et moi ! Et moi ! Il est pas beau mon Wall ? !


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Septembre 2008)

un nouveau:


----------



## CERDAN (3 Septembre 2008)

Quel dock de fou !!!!


----------



## wath68 (3 Septembre 2008)

Abusé lolll :rateau: le nombre d'applis ouvertes ! Je crois qu'elles y sont toutes.

Et encore et toujours le même problème de taille pour la preview


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Belle initiative de customizer le WALL !




héhé merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> un nouveau:



ça rame pas trop avec ton mac mini ou alors c'est un macpro :rateau: ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Bon, j'ai envie de faire plaisir

Voila 2 petits liens pour télécharger le wall (mercedes sl 65 amg - black serie)

La version original : http://img169.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1920x1200airport1kw5.jpg
Ma version custom : http://img388.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1920x1200airport2rvolace3.jpg

En espérant que ca plaiz 
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2008)

Merci:love:


----------



## aCLR (3 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Et moi ! Et moi ! Il est pas beau mon Wall ? !



Celui-là est très bien. Drôle d'idée de mettre des tous petits icônes sur l'écran. Le résultat est cool


----------



## estcethomas (3 Septembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> un nouveau:



et ben dit donc il y a un paquet d'appli qui tournent...ça ram jamais juste un tout petit peu avec le mac mini?:mouais::rateau:


----------



## estcethomas (3 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> c'est pas aussi beau que sirG, mais bon...



un peu en retard mais tu as un lien pour le wall?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Septembre 2008)

Pour fêter la fin de l'été (j'aime l'automne :rose, j'ai tout changé, wall, dock et icônes. Ça donne ceci :





Pour le Wall, j'ai retouché le "Maple" de Léopard, et les icônes sont des versions modifiées des magnifiques petites choses japonaises de Hybridworks.

Sinon, j'ai une question : comment on fait pour changer le fond du Finder ?


----------



## MamaCass (4 Septembre 2008)

L'été, c'est jusqu'au 21 septembre, non mais


----------



## Psycho_fls (4 Septembre 2008)

Y a plus de saisons  

Au passage (histoire de pas poster pour ne rien dire  )
[URL=http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1fk4.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2008)

Le wallpaper est splendide, et il s'accorde superbement avec les icônes du dock.
Bravo.




Moi je n'ai pas changé le mien, j'ai juste mis le triptyque ''Purple Veins'' en entier.
J'adore trop cette photo.


----------



## fcavalli (4 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Les mecs, apprenez a mettre des balises ou des miniatures ! ! ! ! ! !
> 
> bon voila mon desk du moment !



Salut à tous,

je voulais savoir si quelqu'un sait où je peux trouver ce wall ???

Merci à tous et c'est un plaisir de voir toutes vos créations


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2008)

Je me permet de répondre :

Retro Love by Swiebel


----------



## greggorynque (4 Septembre 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> je voulais savoir si quelqu'un sait où je peux trouver ce wall ???
> 
> Merci à tous et c'est un plaisir de voir toutes vos créations



arf j'ai eu plus de demande pour ce wall que de coup de boule pour le desk 

je voulais du coup le poster ici, merci a wath car bien sur que je te premet de reponde


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Septembre 2008)

Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à greggorynque, désolé :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Vous devriez donner des points disco à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à greggorynque, désolé :rateau:



Soit pas désolé il est clermontois


----------



## wath68 (5 Septembre 2008)

Je viens enfin de comprendre (merci la FAQ ! ... si si il y en a qui la lisent) ce que c'était ces fameux points disco.

Je vais m'empresser de remercier ceux qui m'en ont donné, répondre aux questions qu'on m'a posées et que je n'ai pas vu avant aujourd'hui et distribuer des points aussi 

Désolé pour le H-S.


----------



## CERDAN (5 Septembre 2008)

A ben c'est pas trop tôt !


----------



## fcavalli (5 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Je me permet de répondre :
> 
> Retro Love by Swiebel



Merci beaucoup  Le résultat est effectivement très très beau


----------



## greggorynque (5 Septembre 2008)

Pourtant ce design de fauteuil est assez vieux ... je vous retrouverais la date !


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Le wallpaper est splendide, et il s'accorde superbement avec les icônes du dock.
> Bravo.



Merci ! 

(Le wall vient de deviant art)


----------



## fcavalli (5 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Pourtant ce design de fauteuil est assez vieux ... je vous retrouverais la date !




Ce n'est pas tant le fauteuil mais plutot l'ambiance, les couleurs chaudes et agréables qui font de ce wall un truc assez unique...enfin je trouve


----------



## greggorynque (5 Septembre 2008)

je suis d'accord 

sinon c'est un siege de eero Aarnio, datant de 1965 nommé ballchair !


----------



## wath68 (5 Septembre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> A ben c'est pas trop tôt !




C'est beau, la solidarité Mulhousienne :rateau:

En fait je pensais que cette fameuse jauge était juste un indicateur visuel du nombre de messages postés, et je me suis même dis : ''tiens, quelle idée originale d'appeler ça, point disco'' 
Je cherchais même un rapport quelconque avec Saturday Night Fever 

Et sinon, quelqu'un à une idée du prix d'un Ball Chair ? il m'en faudrait 4 !


Edit :  Ball Chair
62 x 58 x H.32 cm
Hauteur totale 128 cm

A LA VENTE  5100&#8364; HT


----------



## freecom (5 Septembre 2008)

Hello à tous, récent switcher, voici mon desk actuel...
Sans réel custom, mais plus pour le wall que j'adore...


----------



## Psycho_fls (5 Septembre 2008)

Effectivement, joli wall


----------



## mocmoc (5 Septembre 2008)

Tenez, je vous ai uploadé un joli petit Wall ( aurora remodelé )
Merci qui ?


----------



## estcethomas (5 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Tenez, je vous ai uploadé un joli petit Wall ( aurora remodelé )
> Merci qui ?



et tu 'aurais pas aussi celui ou tu avais ajouté le cigne de ubuntu? je l'aivais trouvé très beau! (étant un linuxien depuis longtemps!)
en tout cas merci pour tous ces wall!


----------



## schwebb (5 Septembre 2008)

Le cygne d'ubuntu est un héron (même qu'il est hardi)...


----------



## mocmoc (5 Septembre 2008)

Je vous ferais un pack regroupant tous mes Wall ( 1,52 Go )(( en plusieurs partis, of course )) depuis les débuts de mon aventure mac. Vous l'aurez demain matin, parce que c'est long le upload ! 

Merci Bibi ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

Merci mocmoc 
(j'hesite a installer ubuntu sur mon prochain mac..Live cd sûrement )


----------



## estcethomas (5 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Je vous ferais un pack regroupant tous mes Wall ( 1,52 Go )(( en plusieurs partis, of course )) depuis les débuts de mon aventure mac. Vous l'aurez demain matin, parce que c'est long le upload !
> 
> Merci Bibi ?



MERCI!!!!



etienne000 a dit:


> Merci mocmoc
> (j'hesite a installer ubuntu sur mon prochain mac..Live cd sûrement )



personnellement je te le conseil! je l'ai installé et franchement sa tourne super! je le fait tourner avec virtualbox depuis hier soir!


----------



## mocmoc (5 Septembre 2008)

Perso j'ai installé une version simplifié ( genre eeepc ) sur un vieux iBook, et franchement c'étais de la bombe.
Mais bon, ce sujet n'est pas fait pour parler de cela. Donc on zape de forum


----------



## fcavalli (5 Septembre 2008)

çà y est je l'ai !!! J'ai terminé mon desk 

J'avoue avoir honteusement copié celui de greggorynque mais que voulez-vous lorsqu'on ne possède aucun talent créatif, on copie :rose:

Merci à tous, 

Fabrice, le copycat psychopathe de Macgénération


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir,
Rien de spécial sinon l'idée d'un effet "page curl" dans le coin hd. :rose:


----------



## tweek (6 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> je vous ai uploadé un joli petit Wall ( aurora remodelé )
> Merci qui ?




1024x1024?


J'aime bien les space walls, mais dommage pour la resolution, j'ai pas d'ecran carre


----------



## fcavalli (6 Septembre 2008)

Salut à tous,

une question : comment faites-vous pour placer les disques  n'importe où sur le bureau ? Je pense notamment aux wall scénarisés. Merci à tous


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2008)

Clic droit sur le bureau, afficher les options de présentation, rangement: aucun.
Ensuite tu places tes icônes où tu veux.


@ Captain KungFu : good idea


----------



## mocmoc (6 Septembre 2008)

Bon, pour les Wall, je vous promet que  vous les aurez, mais il faudra attendre un peu. Parce que c'est long l'upload et sa me bouffe mon processeur. Donc un peu de patience


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

ok mocmoc


----------



## MiluX (6 Septembre 2008)

Think Music :


----------



## mocmoc (6 Septembre 2008)

Fais gaffe, tu n'as plus de batterie !


----------



## MiluX (6 Septembre 2008)

Ouais j'ai branché 2 min après la capture


----------



## flotow (7 Septembre 2008)

tweek a dit:


> 1024x1024?
> 
> 
> J'aime bien les space walls, mais dommage pour la resolution, j'ai pas d'ecran carre



t'as pas photoshop? 

:rateau:


----------



## greggorynque (7 Septembre 2008)

Architect est sorti ! Si vous vous sentez l'âme d'un themeur profitez en !

L'applicateur de skin (facade) sortira plus tard et le prix sera communiqué la semaine prochaine ...


----------



## Kukana (7 Septembre 2008)

*Dirty*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2008)

Des icônes noirs iraient mieux


----------



## rizoto (7 Septembre 2008)

Le poids de la photo


----------



## mocmoc (7 Septembre 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> *Dirty*



T'as le Wall ? S'il te plait Kukana ! :love:


----------



## Kukana (7 Septembre 2008)

ET non je l'ai pas ...
dsl ...


----------



## SuperStar (8 Septembre 2008)

Je vous lis souvent, c'est en toute humilite que je viens partager mon premier desk


----------



## CERDAN (8 Septembre 2008)

Et bien c'est pas mal tout ça !! 
Bienvenue.


----------



## MiluX (8 Septembre 2008)

Il me semble que j'ai déjà vu le wall quelque part


----------



## SuperStar (8 Septembre 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> Il me semble que j'ai déjà vu le wall quelque part




Quel est le but de les partager si on ne peut pas les reutiliser ?


----------



## MiluX (8 Septembre 2008)

Pas bête comme réflexion


----------



## Kukana (8 Septembre 2008)

quel wall ? 

Bravo tres joli


----------



## Toumak (10 Septembre 2008)

Hello à tous !
Voili le premier wall sur mon nouveau MacBook Pro :






Très simple, très épuré, comme le portable :love:


----------



## tweek (10 Septembre 2008)

Hey, c'est sympa ce desk. Il est de qui le wall? Tout ce qui est space / stars je suis preneur 


Merci d'avance!


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2008)

tweek a dit:


> Hey, c'est sympa ce desk. Il est de qui le wall? Tout ce qui est space / stars je suis preneur
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance!



Et interface lift c'est pour les chiens ? :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## Bazinga (10 Septembre 2008)

Tres joli wall, ce serait tres sympa de mettre les liens pour en faire jouir tout le monde!


----------



## Kukana (10 Septembre 2008)

le post precedent donné deja une piste  

INTERFACELIFT


----------



## Toumak (10 Septembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et interface lift c'est pour les chiens ? :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:



quoi t'aimes pas les chiens ?!


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2008)

@ Toumak : c'est vraiment splendide 



Un p'tit nouveau chez moi ...


----------



## pjak (10 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Toumak : c'est vraiment splendide
> 
> 
> 
> Un p'tit nouveau chez moi ...




Sympa!

On pourrait avoir un lien pour les icones s'il te plait?


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2008)

Merci merci merci.

Le lien pour les icônes ... *HERE*


----------



## Toumak (10 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Toumak : c'est vraiment splendide
> 
> 
> 
> Un p'tit nouveau chez moi ...



Merci 
Sympa aussi le tien


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2008)

Merci, mais en fait j'étais tombé sur cette photo aujourd'hui et elle m'avait beaucoup plut ...
mais en fin de compte ça ne le fait pas trop en wallpaper, donc je retourne à mon Purple Veins favori.

Désolé pour le dérangement :rateau::rateau::rateau:

Petite requête : si quelqu'un avait une icône de remplacement pour Mail en noir, autre que le mien bien sur, je suis preneur.
En vous remerkiant.


----------



## CERDAN (10 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Toumak : c'est vraiment splendide
> 
> 
> 
> Un p'tit nouveau chez moi ...



Sympa, j'aime bien 
Un coup de coeur sur les icones du bureau, et je trouve que les ombres des icones du dock sont sympas même si elles sont d'origine .


----------



## Fondug (10 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde, ça fait un bail que je n'ai pas posté de desk, donc ci-dessous celui du moment, un peu en relation avec projet sur lequel je bosse. Oui je sais, faut que je passe sur Léopard...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Le Lien pour le Wallpaper


----------



## Psycho_fls (11 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Toumak : c'est vraiment splendide
> 
> 
> 
> Un p'tit nouveau chez moi ...



Plutôt que les icônes je voudrais bien avoir le dock moi !
Si c'est éventuellement envisageable qu'on puisse trouver ça peut-être possible...  

cheers


Edit : bravo pour les autres desk, propre et sobre, comme j'aime !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, ça fait un bail que je n'ai pas posté de desk, donc ci-dessous celui du moment, un peu en relation avec projet sur lequel je bosse. Oui je sais, faut que je passe sur Léopard...



Mais non reste à Tiger!!!
Ca fait plaisirs de revoir ce tendre et cher...
Très très bon desk, j'adore, tout est extrêmement cohérant

(Alors matinal, Psycho?)


----------



## Fondug (11 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Mais non reste à Tiger!!!
> Ca fait plaisirs de revoir ce tendre et cher...
> Très très bon desk, j'adore, tout est extrêmement cohérant
> 
> (Alors matinal, Psycho?)



J'me rends surtout compte que les icones du docks rendent super mal sur le screenshot, c'est moins tranché en réalité.

Mais surtout, le pire, j'ai aucun ami connecté à 23h25 et il va flotter toute la semaine. J'ai plus qu'à aller sur vie de merde... 

Plus sérieusement, je pense que Léopard offre peut-être plus de possibilité de custo en natif, sans rajouter tout un tas de logiciels. Z'en dites quoi ?


----------



## greggorynque (11 Septembre 2008)

que les 2 sont aussi nazes en custo native....

si sous leo tu peux avoir la barre de menus transparente, génial !  :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Psycho_fls (11 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> (Alors matinal, Psycho?)




Y'en a qui (font semblant de) bosse(r)nt mon pt'it Monsieur !  
Surtout que j'ai un contrat à signer donc je montre mon meilleur profil (si tant est que j'en sois pourvu. D'un meilleur... Ouais, moins pire quoi !  :bebe


+ Pas faux, la custo native d'OS X est relativement décevante, je m'attendais à un peu plus de possibilités tout de même... Mais bon, on trouve toujours une solution !


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Septembre 2008)

Voici le mien


----------



## Psycho_fls (11 Septembre 2008)

Joli dock (lequel ? :rateau


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Septembre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Joli dock (lequel ? :rateau



Comment dire.... le dock n'est pas customisé....


----------



## maiwen (11 Septembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Comment dire.... le dock n'est pas customisé....



j'aime assez le fond d'écran, tu peux donner un lien ? 
merci


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Septembre 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> j'aime assez le fond d'écran, tu peux donner un lien ?
> merci



Et voila..... http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1636/smooth_evening.html


----------



## Toumak (11 Septembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Voici le mien




qu'est-ce que c'est moche


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Septembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> qu'est-ce que c'est moche



Facile de dire ça après que je t'ai boulé vert 
Je peux même pas te bouler rouge


----------



## Fondug (11 Septembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Voici le mien



Trés sobre, j'aime beaucoup.

Tite question, c'est nouveau cette notification sur l'icone d'Adium ? Où c'est juste lorsque le groupe contact est fermé ? Je n'ai jamais ça moi (snif)


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Septembre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Trés sobre, j'aime beaucoup.
> 
> Tite question, c'est nouveau cette notification sur l'icone d'Adium ? Où c'est juste lorsque le groupe contact est fermé ? Je n'ai jamais ça moi (snif)



C'est quand on met qu'on est "away"


----------



## Toumak (11 Septembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Facile de dire ça après que je t'ai boulé vert
> Je peux même pas te bouler rouge



:bebe:


----------



## NoobSmoke (11 Septembre 2008)

Le mien  :





Le Wall :  Malstorm 1920x1200 pixel


----------



## Fondug (11 Septembre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> + Pas faux, la custo native d'OS X est relativement décevante, je m'attendais à un peu plus de possibilités tout de même... Mais bon, on trouve toujours une solution !
> [/COLOR]



Y'a pas quand même une histoire avec les icones, il me semble avoir lu ça. Quand je créé des icones avec Illustrator puis Cocothumbx, je suis obligé de faire du 128x128 px il me semble. Et je crois que c'est plus souple sous Léopard.


----------



## Maximouse (11 Septembre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, ça fait un bail que je n'ai pas posté de desk, donc ci-dessous celui du moment, un peu en relation avec projet sur lequel je bosse. Oui je sais, faut que je passe sur Léopard...



J'aime beaucoup, en particulier la couleur du wall et les icônes du dock:love:


----------



## Psycho_fls (11 Septembre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Y'a pas quand même une histoire avec les icones, il me semble avoir lu ça. Quand je créé des icones avec Illustrator puis Cocothumbx, je suis obligé de faire du 128x128 px il me semble. Et je crois que c'est plus souple sous Léopard.




Léopard permet en effet d'avoir des icônes de différentes tailles. Mais moi je pensais plutôt à un peu plus de couleurs pour les thèmes (aqua ou silver). Je vais pas faire mon difficile, j'aime la gueule de mon MB, mais un peu de changement des fois, c'est sympa !


----------



## Alexander Riku (11 Septembre 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> Voici le mien :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est Adium a gauche ? si oui avec quel theme ? 




Revival' a dit:


> Et hop, aprés avoir admiré certains desk, à moi de posté !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peut t'on avoir un lien de ton wall ? 

Merci d'avance ^^


----------



## Alexander Riku (11 Septembre 2008)

doublon


----------



## Toumak (11 Septembre 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Le mien  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime !


----------



## MiluX (11 Septembre 2008)

@ Alexandre Riku :

C'est lazyPod 0.7 avec "bulles de contact" et 2-3 préférences...

MiluX


----------



## Alexander Riku (11 Septembre 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> @ Alexandre Riku :
> 
> C'est lazyPod 0.7 avec "bulles de contact" et 2-3 préférences...
> 
> MiluX



Merci  cest excellent


----------



## fcavalli (11 Septembre 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Le mien  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouahou !!!! C'est magnifique  Pourtant je ne suis pas un adepte des icones simplifiés à l'extrême mais là c'est du beau boulot 

Mon préféré


----------



## Fondug (11 Septembre 2008)

J'ai un petit soucis avec un widget Yahoo et suis curieux de savoir si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ça. C'est le premier symbole météo de widescapeweather qui pédale un peu dans la choucroute. J'ai bien essayé de le virer, le réinstaller, rien n'y fait. Alors si l'un(e) d'entre vous à déjà rencontré ce soucis...


----------



## Fondug (11 Septembre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> J'ai un petit soucis avec un widget Yahoo et suis curieux de savoir si quelqu'un a déjà rencontré ça. C'est le premier symbole météo de widescapeweather qui pédale un peu dans la choucroute. J'ai bien essayé de le virer, le réinstaller, rien n'y fait. Alors si l'un(e) d'entre vous à déjà rencontré ce soucis...



Bon en fait, c'est réglé, il avait juste du mal avec la ville... Désolé pour le dérangement


----------



## Hans Castorp (12 Septembre 2008)

Voici mon fond d'écran depuis ce matin.


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Septembre 2008)

l'actuel :






PS: Il ne rame pas !


----------



## DeepDark (12 Septembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> PS: Il ne rame pas !



C'était pour la capture j'espère


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Septembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> C'était pour la capture j'espère



c'était surtout pour faire un concours du dock :king:


----------



## two (12 Septembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> l'actuel :
> 
> PS: Il ne rame pas !


51 applis ouvertes (si j'ai bien compté) et 26% de cpu...
aucune des applis ne doit être très active au moment du screenshot mais là c'est sur il n'est pas en train de ramer

edit : en recomptant j'en dénombre 52 de lancées et sauf erreur de ma part à droite ce sont bien 50 fenêtres qui sont réduites dans le dock


----------



## maiwen (13 Septembre 2008)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> Voici mon fond d'écran depuis ce matin.



très chouette le fond d'écran, un endroit où on peut le trouver ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2008)

Désolé pour l'icône Adium, pas eu le temps de la modder en blanc 
Pas de customisation particulière, le wallpaper provient d'Interface Lift.


----------



## Hans Castorp (13 Septembre 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> très chouette le fond d'écran, un endroit où on peut le trouver ?



Merci! Je l'ai trouvé à cette adresse

Bon, c'est un calendrier du mois d'août mais le AUGUST ne se voit pas chez moi, il est complètement caché par le dock.


----------



## mocmoc (13 Septembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Désolé pour l'icône Adium, pas eu le temps de la modder en blanc
> Pas de customisation particulière, le wallpaper provient d'Interface Lift.



Excusez moi, mais cela fait longtemps que je cherche, sans résultats. Ou trouvez vous les iCones très simplifié ( juste le texte ex : ADUM pour adium ), je cherche aussi comment faire pour afficher l'album sur le bureau. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Septembre 2008)

Reflections + Cover Sutra en ce qui concerne mon desk, mais il existe des variantes, aussi bien en icônes que pour l'affichage itunes.


----------



## mocmoc (13 Septembre 2008)

Merci Tumb !


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Septembre 2008)

Superbe composition tumb


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2008)

Pareil, j'adore, et la photo est splendide.




My new one :

Wallpaper : 500gb V2 Triptych by Mandolux


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Septembre 2008)

Magnifique Wath, tes icones du dock viennent d'où ? SVP.


----------



## yoyocaesar (14 Septembre 2008)

Ma première contribution, soyez clément ^^ : 




Ps : au passage, bravo a vous tous, votre travail est magnifique.


----------



## yzykom (14 Septembre 2008)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> Ma première contribution, soyez clément ^^ :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo à toi aussi. 
Le wallpaper est superbe.
Les icônes aussi, et bien agencées depuis les couleurs froides vers les couleurs chaudes.
J'aime bien.


----------



## wath68 (14 Septembre 2008)

Vraiment excellent ton desk' yoyocaesar, je kiffe (comme disent les djeun's),
un petit lien ?





jcfsw a dit:


> Magnifique Wath, tes icones du dock viennent d'où ? SVP.



Merci.


Les icônes black *here*.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Septembre 2008)

Je m'absente une semaine les amis, je compte sur vous pour ne pas flooder et pour que le fil reste propre et en relation avec le sujet. Merci beaucoup.



yoyocaesar a dit:


> Ma première contribution, soyez clément ^^ :



très joli


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Vraiment excellent ton desk' yoyocaesar, je kiffe (comme disent les djeun's),
> un petit lien ?
> 
> 
> ...




Merci, c'est en maintenance,  j'attends la disponibilité avec impatience.


----------



## fcavalli (14 Septembre 2008)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> Ma première contribution, soyez clément ^^ :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très beau desk ! J'adore également le wall c'est également du beau boulot


----------



## mocmoc (14 Septembre 2008)

Voila mon nouveau desk. Je n'ai pas trouvé d'iCone pour half life et je n'arrive pas à changer l'icone du dossier téléchargement avec candybar.

ps : Encore une question : Pouriez vous me donner un lien pour avoir le cpu, la ram sur le desk, à la manière de yoyocaesar et de beaucoup d'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

très joli 
je te donne le lien dès que je le trouve 
EDIT : http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-gauges-system-info


----------



## MiluX (14 Septembre 2008)

Très joli ! Pour l'icône de téléchargement il faut la changer où il y a les icones de la corbeille et toutes les autres icones du systèmes...

Et bravo d'écouter Jack Johnson


----------



## yoyocaesar (14 Septembre 2008)

Je ne me souviens absolument plus d'où vient le wall, du coup je vous l'héberge sur imageshack (en espérant que ça ne pose pas de problème par la suite ^^). 

http://img362.imageshack.us/my.php?image=08082015413763ln4.jpg


----------



## estcethomas (14 Septembre 2008)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> Ma première contribution, soyez clément ^^ :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



très jolie desk!
j'ai les même icons que toi sauf que je ne les ai que pour ce qui est dossier finder et cie mai pas pour les applis...t'aurais pas un p'tit lien par hasard?


----------



## mocmoc (14 Septembre 2008)

Je m'autorise une petite mise à jour...


----------



## yoyocaesar (14 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> très jolie desk!
> j'ai les même icons que toi sauf que je ne les ai que pour ce qui est dossier finder et cie mai pas pour les applis...t'aurais pas un p'tit lien par hasard?



Voili voilou, http://iconfactory.com/search/freeware/litho.


----------



## Kukana (14 Septembre 2008)

*Dirty*


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

Bof...Il n'y a pas beaucoup de recherches sur le wall je trouve...


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


>



tu'as trouvé ou l'icone du mac mini ?


----------



## Hans Castorp (14 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bof...Il n'y a pas beaucoup de recherches sur le wall je trouve...



Ca dépend, j'aime bien les formes minimalistes en fond d'écran, ça détourne pas l'attention. Je pense qu'il peut être très sympa sur un macbook blanc ou alors un Imac ancienne génération.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> tu'as trouvé ou l'icone du mac mini ?



Déja dit , et j'ai pas envie de rerechercher....
EDIT : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22836
Tu peux pas taper icones mac mini dans google ?


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Déja dit , et j'ai pas envie de rerechercher....
> EDIT : http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/22836
> Tu peux pas taper icones mac mini dans google ?



merci !

j'ai la lettre g qui fonctionne pas !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

Ok pardon


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Septembre 2008)

et comment on fait pour changer l'icone du dd avec tiger ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2008)

pomme c puis pomme v...


----------



## tweek (15 Septembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> et comment on fait pour changer l'icone du dd avec tiger ?



Commande - i sur l'icone du DD.

Commande - c sur l'icone de ton choix (Doit etre convertie en dossier macintosh).

Commande - v sur l'icone du DD en haut a gauche de la fenetre d'infos du DD.

Tadaah


----------



## CERDAN (15 Septembre 2008)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> Ma première contribution, soyez clément ^^ :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bravo ! Ce desk est magnifique 
Belle concordance des couleurs...


----------



## wath68 (15 Septembre 2008)

*Leopard Style*






Wallpaper by Mandolux


----------



## estcethomas (15 Septembre 2008)

j'ai une petite question...vous savez pourquoi j'arrive pas à changer l'icône de préférences système vous savez pourquoi?:mouais:


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Maximouse (15 Septembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


>



J'allais dire ouaouh un dock façon tiger (sur léo)


----------



## CERDAN (15 Septembre 2008)

C'est souvent le cas pour moi aussi !


----------



## BS0D (15 Septembre 2008)

Perso j'aime trop l'effet 3D que donne le dock... je pourrais pas revenir à un dock comme sur la photo d'au-dessus. J'ai changé la couleur du mien pour du noir glossy, sobre, élégant, discret, et qui fait bien ressortir les icônes des applications: 

Voir la pièce jointe 18475


----------



## greggorynque (15 Septembre 2008)

Whouahhh une barre de menu ET un dock tiger sous leopard ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Voici ma custo


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Voici ma custo



tu as fait back to tiger ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2008)

Non > powermac g4 800


----------



## SirG (15 Septembre 2008)

Il est chouette ton fond! Tu nous donnes un lien?


----------



## Maximouse (15 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Whouahhh une barre de menu ET un dock tiger sous leopard ! ! ! ! ! !



Avant de voir la barre de menu:sleep:


----------



## greggorynque (15 Septembre 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Avant de voir la barre de menu:sleep:



ben nan, le dock tiger est presque plus difficile a obtenir que la barre tiger... :rateau:

(un logiciel existe pour les angles, et après il suffit de passer ta barre en blanc et de changer les icones)


----------



## greggorynque (15 Septembre 2008)




----------



## eleonooore (16 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


>


Ooooh, mon album préféré du monde :love:
C'est très très joli, ce joyeux bazar


----------



## CERDAN (16 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


>



Disons que je préfère ça .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Il est chouette ton fond! Tu nous donnes un lien?



Tu le veux vraiment ? 
@ gregoryque : :love:


----------



## fcavalli (16 Septembre 2008)

C'est effectivement très joli ce joyeux bordel ! Comment fais-tu Greggorynque pour avoir des boutons carrés sur la barre des menus ?


----------



## greggorynque (16 Septembre 2008)

Merci a tous !

@eleonooore tu as bon gout, c'est l'album préféré de mon père et du coup un peu le mien  Il est tout bonnement ... magique !

@ etienne WALL

@ fcavalli  en fait, je ai changer les images directement dans les ressources de mac os 
                si ca t'interesse tu trouveras plein de choses dans les forums de macthèmes, cherche a "menubar"

Ps: je peux même plus vus bouler, je le fait trop ....


----------



## two (16 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Perso j'aime trop l'effet 3D que donne le dock... je pourrais pas revenir à un dock comme sur la photo d'au-dessus. J'ai changé la couleur du mien pour du noir glossy, sobre, élégant, discret, et qui fait bien ressortir les icônes des applications:




J'aime ton wall et l'icone "stuff"
un petit lien? 
​


----------



## BS0D (16 Septembre 2008)

@ *two* : 

Pour l'icone, va voir là 

Pour le wall, un grand classique à voir ici 

En espérant que ça t'aide


----------



## vampire1976 (16 Septembre 2008)




----------



## Wolfmac (16 Septembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


>



quelqu'un aurais un lien pour ce wall ( je sais que je l'ai déjà vus quelques part mais je sais plus ou ) 
et sinon bravo Vampire ça claque comme bureau j'imagine ce que ça donne sur un 24' :love:


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2008)

http://images.google.fr/images?imgsz=huge&um=1&hl=fr&safe=off&q=clown+fish&btnG=Recherche+d'images
ou
http://www.pc-driver.net/fond-d-ecran-mac.htm


----------



## mocmoc (16 Septembre 2008)

Wolfmac a dit:


> quelqu'un aurais un lien pour ce wall ( je sais que je l'ai déjà vus quelques part mais je sais plus ou )



T'es serieux là ?


----------



## vampire1976 (16 Septembre 2008)

Wolfmac a dit:


> quelqu'un aurais un lien pour ce wall ( je sais que je l'ai déjà vus quelques part mais je sais plus ou )
> et sinon bravo Vampire ça claque comme bureau j'imagine ce que ça donne sur un 24' :love:




Le Wall est dans ....... les préférences système ^^c'est un fond standard sur OS X ^^ depuis pas mal de versions d'ailleurs :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2008)

Très joli bureau mon bon Vampire .


----------



## johnlocke2342 (16 Septembre 2008)

Je me joins à vous...


----------



## Kukana (16 Septembre 2008)

un lien pour le wall  ?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (16 Septembre 2008)

le voilà


----------



## mocmoc (16 Septembre 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Je me joins à vous...



MOUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## CERDAN (17 Septembre 2008)

J'adore le WALL !


----------



## mademoisellecha (17 Septembre 2008)

en ce moment  



​


----------



## Fondug (17 Septembre 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> en ce moment
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Minimaliste comme j'aime, chu fan.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

Le petit dernier


----------



## Umbre (17 Septembre 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> en ce moment ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Comment met on la barre du finder comme ça ? J'adore et cela irait fort bien avec mon wall !


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> en ce moment



C'est vraiment splendide.
Superbe wall', jolies couleurs, bon choix pour les icônes, ... tout y est quoi.

Bravo.


----------



## Fondug (17 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Comment met on la barre du finder comme ça ? J'adore et cela irait fort bien avec mon wall !



Qu'est ce que tu entends par "barre du finder" ? Si tu parles de la barre des menus, elle n'a rien, c'est juste que c'est sous Tiger (thème Graphite) et non Léopard.


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

Je pinaille mais j'aurais carrément jarreté le DD du bureau moi 

Ps, arrettez de citer les photos ! ! ! !


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

RVOLA a dit:


> Le petit dernier


Tiens tiens tiens, ce ne serais pas le dernier set agua de lanham ca  ? ? ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Tiens tiens tiens, ce ne serais pas le dernier set agua de lanham ca  ? ? ? :rateau:




Yes 
http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/agonyx


----------



## fcavalli (17 Septembre 2008)

Umbre a dit:


> Comment met on la barre du finder comme ça ? J'adore et cela irait fort bien avec mon wall !



Tu dois parler de l'icone du finder. Si c'est çà tu passes par Candybar et hop tu changes le tout


----------



## mocmoc (17 Septembre 2008)

Allez, hop. Mon dernier post dans ce fil


----------



## mademoisellecha (17 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Je pinaille mais j'aurais carrément jarreté le DD du bureau moi



Mouaip, je le trouve en trop aussi, mais je le garde toujours dans un coin parce que je sais pas trop comment on l'enlève sans tout casser. :rose:

le wall  merci pour les cdb !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2008)

[Joli !


----------



## greggorynque (17 Septembre 2008)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Mouaip, je le trouve en trop aussi, mais je le garde toujours dans un coin parce que je sais pas trop comment on l'enlève sans tout casser. :rose:
> 
> le wall  merci pour les cdb !



Finder / preferences / Générales  :rateau:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (18 Septembre 2008)

Je dois avouer que vos thèmes pour OS X me plaisent, mais j'ai voulu un look OS X depuis si longtemps que depuis que j'ai mon MB j'ai toujours une boîte de mouchoirs sur mon bureau (pour essuyer la bave  :bebe: ). 
Plus sérieusement, je pense que comme tout look, le look OS X peut lasser au bout de plusieurs années d'utilisation, mais je vais surement attendre un peu pour customiser le mien.
Pour le moment, le changement de wall me suffit... 

@etienne000: Ton avatar, c'est un wall?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2008)

oui


----------



## johnlocke2342 (18 Septembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> oui



T'aurais pas un lien, par hasard?


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Septembre 2008)




----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2008)

Trop de widgets tuent les widgets ... je trouve.
Jamais été vraiment fan de ces trucs.

Et j'accroche pas au wall' non plus, désolé.:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

Je ne sais plus si j'ai déjà posté celui-ci de desk...
Si oui, désolé...:rose:




(le même qu'avant mais avec quelques modifs, me semble-t-il...)


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2008)

tres joli desk 
celui que tu avais poste n'était pas le même


----------



## fcavalli (20 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Trop de widgets tuent les widgets ... je trouve.
> Jamais été vraiment fan de ces trucs.
> 
> Et j'accroche pas au wall' non plus, désolé.:rose:




Pareil pour moi. Je trouve que tous ces widgets gâchent un peu les desk...

...en plus l'utilité


----------



## estcethomas (20 Septembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je ne sais plus si j'ai déjà posté celui-ci de desk...
> Si oui, désolé...:rose:
> 
> 
> ...



un lien pour le wall? je le trouve super!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2008)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> T'aurais pas un lien, par hasard?



je vais chercher ça mais j'ai perdu mes données....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


>




J'adore , il est vraiment très beau et tout en Harmonie ....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> un lien pour le wall? je le trouve super!!!



C'est par ici 
Et merci à tous pour les nombreux coups de boules que j'ai reçus :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2008)

Merci antoine


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Septembre 2008)

En fait, j'ai pas tenu longtemps avant de changer. Cette fois, j'ai fini le grand jeu en refaisant les icônes de Mail et du Finder !


----------



## estcethomas (21 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Je vous ferais un pack regroupant tous mes Wall ( 1,52 Go )(( en plusieurs partis, of course )) depuis les débuts de mon aventure mac. Vous l'aurez demain matin, parce que c'est long le upload !
> 
> Merci Bibi ?



salut,
je veux pas faire genre le mec qui réclame mais c'est toujours d'actualité?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (22 Septembre 2008)

Wall d'Ether.


----------



## CERDAN (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est plutôt mas mal tout ca !


----------



## Kaaaaa (22 Septembre 2008)

http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/image-perso/desk-k,278da77adb3df48013222872a1dd5d89.png.html

Voilou pour moi.
Me suis pas fait ch***


----------



## BS0D (22 Septembre 2008)

Kaaaaa a dit:


> http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/image-perso/desk-k,278da77adb3df48013222872a1dd5d89.png.html
> 
> Voilou pour moi.
> Me suis pas fait ch***



Bah simple, mais sympa


----------



## wath68 (22 Septembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Wall d'Ether



 très bon choix ! les couleurs sont magnifiques.


----------



## fcavalli (22 Septembre 2008)

Et voilà mon nouveau desk : 



Bravo Tumb encore une fois magnifique


----------



## Makhno (22 Septembre 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> Et voilà mon nouveau desk :
> 
> 
> 
> Bravo Tumb encore une fois magnifique



Rigolo la poubelle en canette de coca ! Elle devient quoi quand la poubelle est pleine ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Belles couleurs, j'adore !


----------



## greggorynque (22 Septembre 2008)

Moj 'ai une canette de coca pour la peine et une de coca light pour la vide


----------



## fcavalli (22 Septembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Rigolo la poubelle en canette de coca ! Elle devient quoi quand la poubelle est pleine ?



Et ben...une bouteille de Coca ouverte 

...j'ai pompé l'idée sur Greggorynque


----------



## Makhno (22 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Moj 'ai une canette de coca pour la peine et une de coca light pour la vide





fcavalli a dit:


> Et ben...une bouteille de Coca ouverte
> 
> ...j'ai pompé l'idée sur Greggorynque



Pas bête l'idée du light quand c'est vide ! 
J'aime bien ces délires, ça change de la poubelle classique. Je me souviens d'un temps où j'avais un pot en terre cuite quand c'est plein et un pot en faïence quand c'est vide...


----------



## greggorynque (22 Septembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Je me souviens d'un temps où j'avais...


Fait le vieux


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Ça m'a donné une idée, le pot en terre pour la corbeille (comme quoi il faut toujours lire ce thread, on y trouve des idées géniales) et j'ai renouvellé avec un bonzaï. J'aime bien l'aspect en verre dépoli que donne le pot !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2008)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Ne cherchez pas trop loin : la customisation s'arrête au fond d'écran.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

C'est déjà beaucoup . J'aime beaucoup le nom de tes disques !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est déjà beaucoup . J'aime beaucoup le nom de tes disques !


Merci. 

Pour info, ma clé USB/lecteur MP3 s'appelle Athéna.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Septembre 2008)

Ah, tiens, j'aurais plutôt pensé à Hermès ou Iris, les messagers des dieux. Je risque de te piquer l'idée !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Ah, tiens, j'aurais plutôt pensé à Hermès ou Iris, les messagers des dieux. Je risque de te piquer l'idée !


Mais vas-y. Je t'en prie.


----------



## wath68 (23 Septembre 2008)

J'adore celui de MarieStockholm, très joli, bravo.


A new one for me :






Une photographie de Gregory Crewdson


----------



## Makhno (23 Septembre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Fait le vieux



Bah... je me souviens d'un temps où mes icônes changeaient deux ou trois fois par jour... Alors c'est pas vieux dans le temps humain mais dans le temps de mon OS, s'en sont passées des choses :rateau:



MarieStockholm a dit:


> Ça m'a donné une idée, le pot en terre pour la corbeille (comme quoi il faut toujours lire ce thread, on y trouve des idées géniales) et j'ai renouvellé avec un bonzaï. J'aime bien l'aspect en verre dépoli que donne le pot !



Hu hu hu ...
Les pots en terre sont là soit dit en passant...


----------



## wath68 (23 Septembre 2008)

Pour fêter la sortie du set Blob 3 High Definition ...





- Wallpaper : Rift Widescreen by Skrath


----------



## NoobSmoke (23 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour fêter la sortie du set Blob 3 High Definition ...




Quel Coïncidence ^^


----------



## wath68 (23 Septembre 2008)

Magnifique desk'  j'adore Coversutra incrusté dans le décor.

Blob 3 HD a été mis à jour (icône iCal inclus, entre autres), et PSD dispo aussi.
http://portfolio.martinlexow.de/


----------



## thedude (24 Septembre 2008)

Et vos docks, faits avec quoi vos docks? Avec ces indicateurs so smooth! J'ai pas trop suivi depuis un moment.


----------



## fcavalli (24 Septembre 2008)

Les indicateurs sont customisables avec Candybar ; tu en trouves sur devianart ou sur superdocker


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Quel Coïncidence ^^



joli desk


tu pourra uploader sur rapidshare le theme PHT ? il n'est plus disponible
Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (24 Septembre 2008)

Je me permet de répondre.

Le thème PHT est ICI.


----------



## BS0D (24 Septembre 2008)

http://img116.imageshack.us/my.php?image=wallbs0dwp6.jpg

la plupart des icones sont celles par défaut de leo que j'ai pu récupérer (et que j'ai mises en ligne dans le forum cutomisation d'ailleurs). 
Wallpaper par Ndesign Studio.

Simple et efficace.

NB: je peux plus poster d'images pour qu'elles s'affichent direct dans mon post, va savoir pourquoi ... cf là et là (sous firefox ou sous safari, même chose).
j'ai bien tenté réparations des autorisations et autres executions de scripts de maintenance mais rien n'y fait - si qqn a la solution elle est bienvenue!
firefox 3 est une grosse M****


----------



## SirG (25 Septembre 2008)

Il me semble que ça vient des balises. 


```
[IMG]lien de ton image[/IMG]
```


----------



## BS0D (25 Septembre 2008)

On va MP pour pas se faire taper sur les doigts, mais c'est bien le problème: les balises ne marchent pas chez moi !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Je me permet de répondre.
> 
> Le thème PHT est ICI.




Merci encore pour le lien...

J'en profite pour envoyer mon dernier desk


----------



## CERDAN (25 Septembre 2008)

Beau desk . En accord avec ton avatar .


----------



## jeyb33 (25 Septembre 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Quel Coïncidence ^^


bonjour, j'aimerai savoir comment tu as configuré le doc pour pouvoir voir le contenu de ton dossier download? Ici on voit bien par exemple que tu as telechargé adium. chez moi il y a  l'icone download lorsque le dossier est vide , et lorsque j'ai telechargé des fichiers il y a une pile les représentant...
merci d'avance.


----------



## CERDAN (26 Septembre 2008)

C'est ce qu'il a lui aussi, sauf qu'il a gardé l'icône de download en premier en changeant sa date de celle-çi, il a enfin appliqué un rangement par date .

J'espère avoir répondu à ta question.


----------



## jeyb33 (26 Septembre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> C'est ce qu'il a lui aussi, sauf qu'il a gardé l'icône de download en premier en changeant sa date de celle-çi, il a enfin appliqué un rangement par date .
> 
> J'espère avoir répondu à ta question.


réponse parfaite!! cela marche à merveille! merci beaucoup à toi!


----------



## thedude (26 Septembre 2008)

Salut les experts

Je fais appel à votre sagacité pour savoir si cette icône fait partie d'un set, ou si c'est uniqument une création adobe.

Question subsidiaire, le modèle existerait-t-il pour créer le set complet qui irait top avec mon MB noir!

Thx.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Salut les experts
> 
> Je fais appel à votre sagacité pour savoir si cette icône fait partie d'un set, ou si c'est uniqument une création adobe.
> 
> ...



Je viens de regarder dans ma base, il me semble que ca soit une creation...


----------



## BS0D (26 Septembre 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Salut les experts
> 
> Je fais appel à votre sagacité pour savoir si cette icône fait partie d'un set, ou si c'est uniqument une création adobe.
> 
> ...


 
Moi je pourrais t'en faire un modèle sous photoshop (psd) et après tu te fais ton set complet si tu veux


----------



## thedude (26 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Moi je pourrais t'en faire un modèle sous photoshop (psd) et après tu te fais ton set complet si tu veux



Avec plaisir, grand merci, j'ai peur de ne pas bien maitriser le coup de la découpe des lettres sous PSP.

Tu aurais besoin de quel fichier?


----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2008)

Sinon tu peux en trouver pleins *ici*, sur Deviant Art, au cas où tu galères trop avec 'toshop.

 sympa BS0D de filer un coup de main.


----------



## BS0D (26 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Sinon tu peux en trouver pleins *ici*, sur Deviant Art, au cas où tu galères trop avec 'toshop.
> 
> sympa BS0D de filer un coup de main.


 
De rien... c'est vrai qu'il y en a de sympas sur DvArt : j'ai ouvert un compte, je pense mettre quelques petites créations perso en ligne bientot


----------



## thedude (26 Septembre 2008)

Voilà l'essai avec tosh j'ai changé la fonte

Je posterai dur Deviant quand le set sera à peu près complet (pour moi en tout cas).

Une idée d'icône de Finder pour manger avec (NB, gris)


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2008)

un petit desk pour fêter mon retour au pays. 





c'est du lanham à 99%. 


bravo à tous pour vos très beaux travaux. très inspirant.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

C'est parfait , un des plus beaux desk que j'ai pu voir 
Bravo !


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2008)

merci merci :rose:
cela fait très longtemps que je n'ai plus touché à de la custo (et 2 semaines sans Mac, c'est... rude. )
alors ton compliment me fait d'autant plus plaisir. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2008)

De rien 
Moi ça va faire 1 mois avec un powermac 800 
Je me tate entre un imac et un futur macbook


----------



## BS0D (26 Septembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> un petit desk pour fêter mon retour au pays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
C'est parfait ça... je vais créer un thème complet avec les couleurs de la France moi 

Nan ça risque d'être bidon... j'abandonne l'idée, d'autant plus que je ne suis pas partriote pour un rond (et y'a aussi le risque de passer pour un ricain, avec le bleu le blanc et le rouge)


----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2008)

Magnifique ! le rouge et noir c'est trop joli 

Mais euh comment ça se fait que dans ton icône iCal la date soit droite ? :mouais: moi pas comprendre.


----------



## mocmoc (26 Septembre 2008)

:mouais:Un problème avec mon desk ?


----------



## BS0D (26 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc, très bon album des Foo Fighters... 

quelle rebelle cette alice


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2008)

Bravo Macounette :love:
ps: un desk splendide en rouge et noir.


----------



## Macounette (26 Septembre 2008)

merci merci tout le monde 



wath68 a dit:


> Magnifique ! le rouge et noir c'est trop joli
> 
> Mais euh comment ça se fait que dans ton icône iCal la date soit droite ? :mouais: moi pas comprendre.


ce n'est pas iCal, c'est MenuCalendarClock qui depuis la v3 a aussi un icone dans le dock.... là je l'ai laissé car ça colle assez bien avec le thème.


----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2008)

C'est bon à savoir.

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Spec (26 Septembre 2008)

Bon voilà le mien !! Tout simple !!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Bravo Macounette :love:
> ps: un desk splendide en rouge et noir.



Amora, l'amour du goût .


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 
je post ici mon premier fond d'écran.
http://picasaweb.google.com/nicolasmasuez/FondDCran?pli=1#
Ne soyez pas trop sévère (je n'ai rien customisé, hormis le fond d'écran)
Nicolas


----------



## jeyb33 (27 Septembre 2008)

Voilà mon premier desk customisé : 





je me rends compte que j'ai toujours un peu de mal à intégrer mes widgets dans mes fonds d'écran...


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2008)

Ben enlève-les 

Pour la météo, tu ouvres la fenêtre, ça marche aussi.
Sinon très beau desk, coloré et tout.


----------



## F118I4 (27 Septembre 2008)

Quel est ce soft  ? (pour le dock en tiroir)


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2008)

Ah, ça m'intéresse aussi le dock en tiroir... on peut l'organiser par rubriques? 
Style Video, Audio, Internet etc?


----------



## mocmoc (27 Septembre 2008)

Alors, j'ai gagné quelque chose ?  

ps : magnifique cet album ! 
pps : Je n'arrive pas à trouver une icone pour safari ( le même style que mes autres icons )
MAJ : un autre screen, mais en plus serieux


----------



## MiluX (27 Septembre 2008)

[HS]
C'est toi mocmoc sur ton avatar ?
[/HS]


----------



## mocmoc (27 Septembre 2008)

hs
Oui, c'est bien moi, je suis agent de sécurité. Pourquoi ? 
hs


----------



## MiluX (27 Septembre 2008)

[HS]Parce qu'il me semble que j't'ai vu à Genève jeudi...[/HS]


----------



## mocmoc (27 Septembre 2008)

On va pas ouvrir un salon de thé, 
mais j'étis agent de sécurité à genêve, je surveillait un arrivage de stock pour l'applestore
Tu y etais ?


----------



## MiluX (27 Septembre 2008)

Il me semble que j't'ai vu depuis la file d'attente ! Et d'après la photo sur l'article jme trompe pas ! T'as une tête qu'on oublie pas


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2008)

@ momoc : je préfèrais le desk' précédent.

Pour l'icône Safari, il y en a un dans le pack Litho.

Au cas ou ...


----------



## Spec (27 Septembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Quel est ce soft  ? (pour le dock en tiroir)



C'est excellent ça !!


----------



## MiluX (27 Septembre 2008)

Ouais j'ai un peu cherché mais jtrouve pas...
D'ailleurs jme demande si c'est pas un truc pour windows assez bien copié...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Septembre 2008)

Je trouve que c'est dommage de mettre le dock dans un tiroir,  on perd un peu son confort de "toujours présent".


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je trouve que c'est dommage de mettre le dock dans un tiroir,  on perd un peu son confort de "toujours présent".



Je comprends, ça c'est l'utilisation que tu en as. Moi perso, je te suis à 100% là dessus, par contre y'a des icones que j'aime bien avoir sur mon dock et dont je me sers très peu. par conséquent elle prennent de la "place" pour rien, et les coller dans un tiroir à part serait assez idéal. 
A tester, je suis pas sûr que sur le long terme je garderais ce dock... faut déjà qu'on me dire où le trouver !


----------



## Fondug (27 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Je comprends, ça c'est l'utilisation que tu en as. Moi perso, je te suis à 100% là dessus, par contre y'a des icones que j'aime bien avoir sur mon dock et dont je me sers très peu. par conséquent elle prennent de la "place" pour rien, et les coller dans un tiroir à part serait assez idéal.
> A tester, je suis pas sûr que sur le long terme je garderais ce dock... faut déjà qu'on me dire où le trouver !



Tu peux aussi jouer sur la taille du dock : le mettre par exemple en petit avec un agrandissement maxi. Ca ne mange pas de place et tu gardes du confort car dès que tu mets le pointeur dessus, tu vois trés bien les applis...


----------



## estcethomas (27 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Alors, j'ai gagné quelque chose ?
> 
> ps : magnifique cet album !
> pps : Je n'arrive pas à trouver une icone pour safari ( le même style que mes autres icons )
> MAJ : un autre screen, mais en plus serieux



juste une question...comment tu as fais pour changer l'icone de tes préférences système? parce que moi sa marche sur tous sauf sur celui des préférences...

PS: super dock!!!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Septembre 2008)

Bon.  J'ai un peu honte. J'ai juste bidouillé un peu le dock.. Dites-moi ce que vous en pensez... C'est là.


----------



## mocmoc (27 Septembre 2008)

Spec a dit:


> C'est excellent ça !!



Ca ne serai pas un widget de yahoo widget ?  ca y ressemble !
-->@estcethomas, j'ai utilisé candybar


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bon.  J'ai un peu honte. J'ai juste bidouillé un peu le dock.. Dites-moi ce que vous en pensez... C'est là.



Je l'ai déjà dit, mais sous LEO on a un putain de beau dock en 3D, et perdre cet effet là ça me chagrine un peu... 
C'est sympa, mais je suis pas convaincu perso


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bon.  J'ai un peu honte. J'ai juste bidouillé un peu le dock.. Dites-moi ce que vous en pensez... C'est là.



 Boudiou, c'est quoi toutes ces icônes sur le bureau ? lol ça me fait penser au coté obscur


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Je comprends, ça c'est l'utilisation que tu en as. Moi perso, je te suis à 100% là dessus, par contre y'a des icones que j'aime bien avoir sur mon dock et dont je me sers très peu. par conséquent elle prennent de la "place" pour rien, et les coller dans un tiroir à part serait assez idéal.
> A tester, je suis pas sûr que sur le long terme je garderais ce dock... faut déjà qu'on me dire où le trouver !


 
Pour les appli que je n'utilise pas fréquemment mais que j'aime avoir sous la main, j'ai créé des alias et tout rangé dans un dossier qui apparaît à côté de la corbeille. Avec en prime la jolie grille quand je veux en chercher une !  Donc elles sont dans un tiroir (ou plutôt une boîte à thé noire ) et j'ai gardé le dock.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Boudiou, c'est quoi toutes ces icônes sur le bureau ? lol ça me fait penser au coté obscur



c'est une aprem devant l'ordi sans le temps de tout ranger. Perso, j'ai horreur de l'effet miroir de Léopard, et du dock de Tiger, donc...


----------



## schauvin (27 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour fêter la sortie du set Blob 3 High Definition ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut, comment as-tu fais pour remplacer les icones dynamiques d'Adium ???
Je n'ai pas reussi a le faire avec Candybar3, et ca fait tache au milieu de mon doc 
Merci !


----------



## cal1894 (27 Septembre 2008)

Bon vous pensé quoi de ce style tiger ???
je possède leo bien sûr mais j'ador la pomme bleu et le reste, 
j'ai aussi aisséyé le dock de tiger sur leo et très inconfortable ( pas d'indicateur, de piles, etc) donc je fait un mix des deux...


----------



## MiluX (27 Septembre 2008)

Pas mal l'effet Tiger ! mais je trouve le dock un peu grand...

Bien vu mocmoc d'avoir pensé aux yahoo widgets : http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/tab-launcher
J'ai pas encore essayé !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Septembre 2008)

Et le fond d'écran bleu de Tiger fait un peu bizarre... mais sinon, sympa.


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2008)

schauvin a dit:


> Salut, comment as-tu fais pour remplacer les icones dynamiques d'Adium ???
> Je n'ai pas reussi a le faire avec Candybar3, et ca fait tache au milieu de mon doc
> Merci !



Hello. 
Pour le pack Blob3, il faut installer BLOB3HD.AdiumIcon qui se trouve dans le pack.

Et si tu veux d'autres icônes pour Adium, il suffit d'installer un des packs qui se trouvent *ICI*.

Tu choisis celui que tu veux, ensuite tu cliques sur ''installer'', puis tu ouvres la fenêtre des préférences et tu sélectionne celui que tu as installé dans la l'onglet ''apparence''/''icône du dock''.

Voili voilou ...


----------



## G.rom (27 Septembre 2008)

Ma modeste contribution


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Septembre 2008)

G.rom a dit:


> Ma modeste contribution



Excellent. j'aime beaucoup l'icône de Macintosch HD.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Septembre 2008)

Joli, et le fond du dock va trop bien avec le wall  !


----------



## schauvin (27 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> Pour le pack Blob3, il faut installer BLOB3HD.AdiumIcon qui se trouve dans le pack.
> 
> Et si tu veux d'autres icônes pour Adium, il suffit d'installer un des packs qui se trouvent *ICI*.
> ...



Super merci beaucoup, probleme resolu


----------



## G.rom (27 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Excellent. j'aime beaucoup l'icône de Macintosch HD.





MarieStockholm a dit:


> Joli, et le fond du dock va trop bien avec le wall  !


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

ON peut avoir le wall please ?


----------



## G.rom (27 Septembre 2008)

Le voila


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

Merci


----------



## pierre-auvergne (27 Septembre 2008)

G.rom a dit:


> Le voila



Sympa. Ou c'est assorti ou pas. Toi ça l'est !


----------



## G.rom (27 Septembre 2008)

Ouai, avant je voulais changer le dock (trop de noir tue le noir) mais du coup il passe bien avec ce wallpaper


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2008)

Quel pack d'icônes recommandez vous pour ce wall? 







Je ne trouve rien à ma convenance, mais j'aimerais un pack d'icones qui soit harmonisé, uniforme, c'est à dire tous sur le meme theme couleur, et qui s'accorde de préf avec mon wall !

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2008)

Icones reflection 
Blanches


----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2008)

Je vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire... tu aurais des liens utiles? 
Je parcours DeviantArt depuis des heures mais je trouve rien de bien intéressant...


----------



## mocmoc (27 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Je vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire... tu aurais des liens utiles?
> Je parcours DeviantArt depuis des heures mais je trouve rien de bien intéressant...



 the Reflections series, c'est vrai, le blanc irait bien ! 
MAj : Un lien qui fonctionne...


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Septembre 2008)




----------



## BS0D (27 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> the Reflections series, c'est vrai, le blanc irait bien !
> MAj : Un lien qui fonctionne...



Grazzie pour le lien... mais je préfère les icones que les lettres, c'est plsu clair visuellement.
Je vais quand meme essayer pour voir si ça me plait sur du plus long terme... 

Je pensais plutot, est ce que vous avez des liens vers des set d'icones sur un meme theme couleur? (noir ou vert? ou noir ET vert?) J'ai pas le temps de faire mes propres icones..


----------



## Makhno (28 Septembre 2008)

Salut !

Pour du noir, voilà deux packs (le premier, c'est de Lanham, y'a des fans ici...)

http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/agonyx

http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16787948&p=1

Du vert ? Jamais vu un set entier... Mais je cherche pas beaucoup


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2008)

heeeeyyyyyy non ! pas Black System !! y'a que moi qui ai le droit 

Blague à part, c'est vrai qu'ils iraient bien avec les bambous.



Quoique, non, les Reflections iraient mieux ! :rateau:


----------



## Macounette (28 Septembre 2008)

Pas mal Black System, je ne connaissais pas.  Cela m'a permis de fignoler un peu plus mon desk actuel.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2008)

Désolé pour le lien , j'avais oublié :rose:
Merci mocmoc


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2008)




----------



## mocmoc (28 Septembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



Magnifique Tumb, beau, aéré . 
Juste, comment fais tu pour changer l'iCone dynamique de adium ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2008)

Merci mocmoc 

Pour ta question, lire la réponse de allan.nyholm.

Si tu veux réflections en blanc, tu peux télécharger ceci et le glisser dans 
librairie utilisateur > application support > adium > dock icons  

Reflections en noir se trouve déjà en téléchargement sur Adium XTras


----------



## BS0D (28 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> heeeeyyyyyy non ! pas Black System !! y'a que moi qui ai le droit
> 
> Blague à part, c'est vrai qu'ils iraient bien avec les bambous.



Ils iraient bien vous pensez? j'ai un peu peur que ce ne soit pas assez clair pour moi... les bambous appellent quand meme un theme assez vivide non?
je sais, j'suis exigent


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

Regarde ce que ça donne en "moins noir" :




Click for full size

Ça ressort pas vraiment... A ta place, je mettrais des icônes noires de chez noir, ce serait plus joli.

(Désolée pour les icônes mauves qui sont moches là-dessus, mais j'avais la flemme de les refaire rien que pour une capture)


----------



## BS0D (28 Septembre 2008)

Merci de ton effort et du screeshot *MarieStockholm*, c'est sympa 

Mais je confirme que c'est pas assez coloré pour moi ... je vais peut etre prendre le temps de rajouter un peu de vert sur un thème noir, ça peut le faire non?


----------



## CERDAN (28 Septembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


>



Peux-tu nous passer ton icône Apple ? 

Très beau desk


----------



## BS0D (28 Septembre 2008)

euuuuh juste une tite question: je voudrais quand meme mettre le theme noir via candybar pour vraiment me rendre compte (MarieStockholm, tu m'as quand meme mis le doute et je veux voir sur mon desk!! ).

 y a t'il moyen de ne pas se taper les icônes à changer une à une dans ce programme? 
 parce que là j'ai du boulot aujourd'hui et je pensais pas y passer 2h!!


----------



## CERDAN (28 Septembre 2008)

C'est bon ! Trouvé dans le fil 'Coups de Coeur' !


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2008)

@ BSOD.

Mes icônes sont justement noires



alors files moi un lien pour le wall' bambou, tu auras un aperçu de ce que ça donne, et ça t'évitera de te taper tout les changements d'icônes pour rien?

Edit : chuis con ... il suffisait de taper ''wallpaper bambou'' dans gougueule ...
Here we go


----------



## BS0D (28 Septembre 2008)

Je sais pas où tu as trouvé celui là; il a été modifié:
le mien vient de là http://www.ndesign-studio.com/resources/wallpapers/



Oui, ça fait pas mal du tout finalement... et si je m'en lasse, j'ai toujours moyen de changer tout ça 

d'autant plus que mon dock et réfléchissant et plus clair que le tien, ce qui risque de donner un peu plus de luminosité aux icones noires... 

Merki *wath68*


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ BSOD.
> 
> Mes icônes sont justement noires
> 
> ...



C'est magnifique !


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2008)

Merci merci merci, on va voir le résultat chez BSOD, parce que moi personnellement je ne suis pas fan du bambou (je reste fidèle à mandolux.com)


----------



## Makhno (28 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Merci de ton effort et du screeshot *MarieStockholm*, c'est sympa
> 
> Mais je confirme que c'est pas assez coloré pour moi ... je vais peut etre prendre le temps de rajouter un peu de vert sur un thème noir, ça peut le faire non?



Le noir ça va bien, Wath68 nous l'a montré. Mais j'avoue que ton idée de rajouter un peu de vert sur chaque icone, ça défoncerait tout. Enfin à mon goût je crois... Reste le boulot pour tout faire... Et ça c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## BS0D (28 Septembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Le noir ça va bien, Wath68 nous l'a montré. Mais j'avoue que ton idée de rajouter un peu de vert sur chaque icone, ça défoncerait tout. Enfin à mon goût je crois... Reste le boulot pour tout faire... Et ça c'est une autre histoire...



Ouais, j'ai déjà pas le temps de changer les icones une à une aujourdhui, je sais pas quand je vais trouver le temps de photoshopper tout ça... c'est galère avec le boulot que j'ai en ce moment (et ça va pas s'arranger de si tôt!).

EDIT: de toute façon, je pourrais pas même si j'avais le temps, ce sont des .icns et pas des .png -- photoshop ne sait pas les ouvrir ... 
   Sur ce, je vais manger et me mettre au boulot


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2008)

Bah, les .icns tu les changent en .png avec Aperçu, ou avec l'excellent *ICNS2PNG* de Greggorynque


----------



## mocmoc (28 Septembre 2008)

Ou encore le très simple pic2con


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2008)

OS: Windows 98 

La version Mac OS X


----------



## mocmoc (28 Septembre 2008)

A m*rde...


----------



## BS0D (28 Septembre 2008)

J'ai donc plus d'excuses, quand j'aurai le temps et surtout la motivation... 

héhé


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

Faut croire que j'avais que ça à faire en sortant de garde .




Cliquer sur l'image pour une déferlante de vert...

Ça te plaît ? Il n'y a pas toutes tes icônes, il s'en faut, mais j'ai travaillé à partir des noires que j'avais déjà faites, et il n'y en a pas des tonnes .


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Septembre 2008)

Sympa. Faudrait que je m'y mette.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

D'une part parce que j'aime bien leur forme d'origine et que je trouve que changer la couleur suffit à mon bonheur. Et d'autre part parce que ça demande plus de temps que je n'en ai à consacrer à Photoshop, hélas...

Ceci dit, ma corbeille et mon Mail sont customisés, ce qui m'a donné beaucoup de plaisir à faire. Donc on verra plus tard 




Click for full size

edit : tu as édité ou j'ai des hallucinations ?


----------



## MiluX (28 Septembre 2008)

J'ai juste une question : Tu fais comment pour changer les couleurs d'une icône exactement ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

Pour chaque icône, je suis partie d'une capture d'écran avec Coup d'Oeil, pour avoir mon icône d'origine en grand. Ensuite, détourage dans Toshop puis passage en niveaux de gris (sinon, avoir des couleurs homogènes entre les icônes est plus difficile). Ensuite cmd+L et ça fait du monochrome dans la couleur qu'on veut.
Pour Firefox, j'ai séparé le panda du globe pour avoir un résultat global plus homogène, et pour iPhoto j'ai uniquement changé la couleur du boîtier. Quand à Mail et iPhoto, ils ont en fond des photos prises dans le parc des Volcans d'Auvergne.

Voilà, tu sais tout !


----------



## estcethomas (28 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> -->@estcethomas, j'ai utilisé candybar



ah oui c'est tout con! mais c'est vrai que je n'ai vraiment pas le réflexe de l'utiliser...


----------



## MiluX (28 Septembre 2008)

Merci, au moins ça a le mérite d'être clair !


----------



## greggorynque (28 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pour chaque icône, je suis partie d'une capture d'écran avec Coup d'Oeil, pour avoir mon icône d'origine en grand. Ensuite, détourage dans Toshop puis passage en niveaux de gris (sinon, avoir des couleurs homogènes entre les icônes est plus difficile). Ensuite cmd+L et ça fait du monochrome dans la couleur qu'on veut.
> Pour Firefox, j'ai séparé le panda du globe pour avoir un résultat global plus homogène, et pour iPhoto j'ai uniquement changé la couleur du boîtier. Quand à Mail et iPhoto, ils ont en fond des photos prises dans le parc des Volcans d'Auvergne.
> 
> Voilà, tu sais tout !



La première chose a faire c'est plutôt d'exporter l'icône dans le format qui te convient depuis candybar, tu gagnera en qualité 

Car ton boulot est bien mais tes icônes ont un gros problème de compression faisant qu'elles sont sacrément pixialisées  (j'essaye d'aider, il ne faut pas le prendre mal  )


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Septembre 2008)

Je ne le prends pas mal . Ma méthode a ses limites, j'en ai conscience, mais j'ai pas envie d'acheter Candybar...


----------



## Macounette (28 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Here we go


Magnifique ! :love:


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Magnifique ! :love:



Euh ... merci, mais c'était juste un test pour BSOD en fait.
Moi chuis pas fan :rateau:



 bah, ça m'a fait gagner un coup d'boule lollll merki Macounette


----------



## Macounette (29 Septembre 2008)

Bin moi j'aime bien. Surtout ce wall avec le dégradé noir.... pas mal du tout. 

édith : erf, le noir est à la mode en ce moment.


----------



## baddexter (29 Septembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Magnifique ! :love:



Hello, vraiment classe le desk ! est ce que quelqu un saurait ou je peux trouver les icones noires ?

merci d'avance !


----------



## wath68 (29 Septembre 2008)

baddexter a dit:


> Hello, vraiment classe le desk ! est ce que quelqu un saurait ou je peux trouver les icones noires ?
> 
> merci d'avance !



Bonjour.

Oui, page précédente


----------



## remipaul (29 Septembre 2008)

voila mon desk pour  le mois d'octobre 

http://m.rem.free.fr/haagendazs.png


----------



## Macounette (29 Septembre 2008)

baddexter a dit:


> Hello, vraiment classe le desk ! est ce que quelqu un saurait ou je peux trouver les icones noires ?


Oui, Black System est référencé en page précédente.
Une alternative (mois complet, moins "noir" mais tout aussi beau) c'est Agua Onyx.


----------



## mocmoc (29 Septembre 2008)

remipaul a dit:


> voila mon desk pour  le mois d'octobre
> 
> http://m.rem.free.fr/haagendazs.png



Mais, Mais... Mais c'est magnifique ! 
Hop, son premier message monsieur arrive " bonjour, je vous met tous tricard avec mon super desk, oui je sais, merci" 

T'as un lien pour les iCones ?


----------



## Makhno (29 Septembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Oui, Black System est référencé en page précédente.
> Une alternative (mois complet, moins "noir" mais tout aussi beau) c'est Agua Onyx.



LEs deux se complètent bien je trouve... 

Mon modeste desk, avec du noir, c'est à la mode par ici... 





Une variante en fait... trop noir le précédent... Et ça reste bien loin de ce qu'on peut voir par ici... 




Un petit dernier lol je ne m'arrête plus... Il me sert lorsque mon ordi passe sur un vidéo projecteur (pour mon asso, clin d'il à une de nos réalisations...)


----------



## wath68 (29 Septembre 2008)

J'aime bien ! Surtout la photo qui fout bien les boules lol.
Je changerais peut-être les indicateurs verts pour ma part, sinon c'est top.

Celui de remipaul aussi, terrible.



Moi c'est Mandolux forever ...


----------



## BS0D (29 Septembre 2008)

Makhno, je recherche justement des indicateurs comme ça (mais en bleu) depuis un bout de temps... t'as pas un lien par hasard?


----------



## Makhno (29 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aime bien ! Surtout la photo qui fout bien les boules lol.
> Je changerais peut-être les indicateurs verts pour ma part, sinon c'est top.



Oui, les indicateurs ne sont pas en accord... Mais j'avais la flemme de les changer  peut-être plus tard, là je sature un peu de mon ordi... 
Puis mon wall change tout le temps... Seront en accord au prochain démarrage !

A BSOD :

Je ne retrouve que le lien pour le iContainer... 
Je ne me rappelle plus où se trouve le lien pour un autre format. Je sais qu'il est dans ce topic... Essaie une recherche avec "indicateur float"...

Edit : trouvé ! il est sur la page de téléchargement du icontainer. Donc ici pour un autre format...


----------



## wath68 (29 Septembre 2008)

@ BSOD : De mémoire il me semble que c'est les Float Dock Icons.
Fais chauffer gougueule :rateau:


----------



## nicolasf (29 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aime bien ! Surtout la photo qui fout bien les boules lol.
> Je changerais peut-être les indicateurs verts pour ma part, sinon c'est top.
> 
> Celui de remipaul aussi, terrible.
> ...



Où est-ce que je peux trouver un dock comme celui-ci, avec les indicateurs sous la barre ?

Merci...


----------



## wath68 (29 Septembre 2008)

No problemo !

*CLICK ME !*


----------



## remipaul (29 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Mais, Mais... Mais c'est magnifique !
> Hop, son premier message monsieur arrive " bonjour, je vous met tous tricard avec mon super desk, oui je sais, merci"
> 
> T'as un lien pour les iCones ?




Merci, ça fait plaisir pour mon desk 

le lien pour les icones > http://aerotox.deviantart.com/art/Minimum-Realize-79376889
lien pour l'indicateur cercle de Makhno pour BS0D mais en BLEU > http://mentalmango.deviantart.com/art/Circle-indicator-85350621http://forums.macg.co/membres/bs0d.htmlhttp://forums.macg.co/membres/bs0d.html


----------



## aCLR (30 Septembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> LEs deux se complètent bien je trouve...
> 
> Mon modeste desk, avec du noir, c'est à la mode par ici...
> 
> ...



Pas mal, surtout le panneau d'interdiction. 
Les deux autres walls sont bien aussi, c'est pour pas surchargé. 

Par contre le slogan, comment je fais après pour surfer !?

Alors que, Coupez le moteur ou je tue un ours ne m'empêche pas de profiter du net, surtout dans les transports en commun


----------



## Makhno (30 Septembre 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Pas mal, surtout le panneau d'interdiction.
> Les deux autres walls sont bien aussi, c'est pour pas surchargé.
> 
> Par contre le slogan, comment je fais après pour surfer !?
> ...



Le panneau, je suis incapable de le retrouver... C'était un site perso je crois, avec un ramassis d'icones bizarres. Mais son nom... 
[HS]
Et le slogan, à la base, il est adapté à un interrupteur, pas forcément un ordinateur... Mais dans l'absolu (l'absolu hein, radical et franc du colier), éteindre ton ordinateur fait du bien à l'ours... 
[/HS]


----------



## Maximouse (30 Septembre 2008)

remipaul a dit:


> Merci, ça fait plaisir pour mon desk
> 
> le lien pour les icones > http://aerotox.deviantart.com/art/Minimum-Realize-79376889
> lien pour l'indicateur cercle de Makhno pour BS0D mais en BLEU > http://mentalmango.deviantart.com/art/Circle-indicator-85350621http://forums.macg.co/membres/bs0d.htmlhttp://forums.macg.co/membres/bs0d.html



Pas mieux que mocmoc, bravo

Tu as utilisé mirage pour la suppression du dock?


----------



## remipaul (30 Septembre 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Pas mieux que mocmoc, bravo
> 
> Tu as utilisé mirage pour la suppression du dock?



Yes ! > http://www.dockulicious.com/docks/view/mirage

J'ai une question bizarre d'ailleurs  > Depuis quelques temps dans une zone très précise située environ à 5 cm au dessus du dock et qui doit faire 3 cm sur 3 cm, je ne peux plus intervenir sur rien : je ne peux plus cliquer sur les liens internet, je ne peux plus toucher à une fenetre. Par exemple, si par malheur je mets itunes à cet endroit en mode réduit, et bien je ne peux plus le bouger 
ça doit venir du dock, car quand je reduit le dock en taille, la zone en question change de place, comme liée au dock 
voila si quelqu'un sait d'ou cela peut venir, je le remercierai beaucoup


----------



## Kaaaaa (30 Septembre 2008)

J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas.

Je m'explique

Le dock en tiroir, toujours aucun nom de soft?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Septembre 2008)

Tu n'es pas le seul, remipaul, regarde :




Click for full size

(Dans les commentaires de l'appli). Donc c'est connu, mais pas de solution non plus.


----------



## Makhno (30 Septembre 2008)

Kaaaaa a dit:


> J'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas.
> 
> Je m'explique
> 
> Le dock en tiroir, toujours aucun nom de soft?



Si, ça a été trouvé !! Mocmoc je crois a supposé que ça pouvais venir des yahoo widgets. C'est le cas ! T'as du bol, pas de pages à lire en marche arrière dans ce topic, j'avais mis le lien dans mes favoris


----------



## remipaul (30 Septembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tu n'es pas le seul, remipaul, regarde :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'explication 
je ne sais que faire du coup, j'aime mon desk comme il est, mais pour bosser sur photoshop, illustrator et Quark c'est super emmerdant .... et masquer le dock automatiquement ne me convient pas, bref j'attend une mise à jour de ce dock


----------



## Kaaaaa (30 Septembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Si, ça a été trouvé !! Mocmoc je crois a supposé que ça pouvais venir des yahoo widgets. C'est le cas ! T'as du bol, pas de pages à lire en marche arrière dans ce topic, j'avais mis le lien dans mes favoris




Quelle réactivité


----------



## mocmoc (30 Septembre 2008)

Le petit dernier pour le mois d'octobre.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

J'ai toujours aimé les icônes litho mais j'avoue que j'accroche pas trop avec le wall :rose::rose:

Avec ces icônes, je vois plus un wall "urban" et notamment avec un panneau un peu amoché (j'en ai un dans ce style mais plus moyen de mettre la main dessus...) ou encore un wall avec un joli graphisme aux lignes épurées.

Après ce n'est qu'un simple avis, en plus c'est le mien


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2008)

Je partage un peu l'avis d'Antoine (euh au cas ou, c'est lui qui a commencé hein lol)
Pas vraiment fan du wall' non plus, et puis je ne sais pas si c'est moi mais le violet et le vert 

Moi je suis revenu à un ancien wall', parce que je trouve qu'il va quand même pas mal avec le dock et ses indicateurs.
Et sinon, je suis content, j'ai enfin réussi à personnaliser l'heure et la date dans la barre de menu lol.


----------



## Makhno (30 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Et sinon, je suis content, j'ai enfin réussi à personnaliser l'heure et la date dans la barre de menu



Menucalendarclock ? 

T'aurais pas bidouillé les fichiers de ton dock par hasard ? Tu as donné le lien hier, j'ai essayé chez moi et ça donne pas tout à fait ça... Sous le dock apparaît une espèce de support pas forcément joli joli...


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2008)

Nope, aucun prog pour l'heure et la date.
Je n'avais pas envie d'un autre truc qui se lance au démarrage.
Tout se fait dans préférences système > international > format.

Et pour le dock, je n'ai rien fais de spécial.
Tu as peut-être pris le mauvais, il y en a trois dans le pack.
Le mien c'est le B220.


----------



## Makhno (30 Septembre 2008)

Ah oui, menu international pour l'heure... J'étais pas fan, ça la change de partout... Tu vas ainsi retrouver ta petite étoile dans mail, etc... 
Et pour le dock, je vais réessayer un de ces quatre (bien occupé en ce moment...), il me semble pourtant avoir essayé les trois...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2008)

Magnifique Wath68


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Septembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Le petit dernier pour le mois d'octobre.



Ah ouais. C'est du hors catégorie. Vraiment sympa. J'aime beaucoup les espaces entre les icônes. Comment t'as fait ?


----------



## Macounette (30 Septembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Moi je suis revenu à un ancien wall', parce que je trouve qu'il va quand même pas mal avec le dock et ses indicateurs.
> Et sinon, je suis content, j'ai enfin réussi à personnaliser l'heure et la date dans la barre de menu lol.


Très chouette.  Je cherchais justement des éléments pour composer un desk dans les tons "violet/lilac et noir".... tu m'as devancée. C'est très réussi comme combinaison.


----------



## BS0D (30 Septembre 2008)

voic mon nouveau desk, n'ayant pas aimé les icones noires (trop sombres à mon gout, c'est à les confondre les unes avec les autres, j'y perdais en clarté!)

toujours les icônes par défaut, à défaut d'avoir trouvé mieux...


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Très chouette.  Je cherchais justement des éléments pour composer un desk dans les tons "violet/lilac et noir".... tu m'as devancée. C'est très réussi comme combinaison.



Merki beaucoup !
J'ai carrément oublié de citer le nom et l'auteur du wall' :
Digilove Carbon by Kon.

Et sinon, dans les mêmes tons, il y a *celui-ci*, ou bien *celui-là*, by Kon aussi.
En fait, dans sa galerie il y en a d'autres, à visiter donc.


----------



## CERDAN (30 Septembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> voic mon nouveau desk, n'ayant pas aimé les icones noires (trop sombres à mon gout, c'est à les confondre les unes avec les autres, j'y perdais en clarté!)
> 
> toujours les icônes par défaut, à défaut d'avoir trouvé mieux...



Sympa ce wall ! .


----------



## pjak (1 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> J'adore celui de MarieStockholm, très joli, bravo.
> 
> 
> A new one for me :
> ...



Magnifique!!
T'as un lien pour les icones de ton bureau?


----------



## wath68 (1 Octobre 2008)

Merci.

*Plexis Dock by Aerotox*
et *Plexis Box*, pour les stacks qui vont avec.


----------



## pjak (1 Octobre 2008)

merci!


----------



## two (1 Octobre 2008)

quelqu'un cherchait des icones vertes dans les derniers posts...
par exemple


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Octobre 2008)

Salut à tous. Dans mon grand élan de customisation, j'aimerais savoir d'où viennent les icônes de ce fond d'écran par exemple. S'agît t-il de création de de l'utilisateur ou de packs téléchargables. Merci d'avance.

A+

Gloups. j'ai trouvé mon bonheur quelques posts au dessus...

Excusez-moi !


----------



## mocmoc (1 Octobre 2008)

two a dit:


> quelqu'un cherchait des icones vertes dans les derniers posts...
> par exemple



Encore du vert.


----------



## Fondug (1 Octobre 2008)

Dites, j'ai un ti soucis avec les icones Blob 3, enfin avec Skype surtout, car dès que je ferme l'appli, il me ressort l'icone Skype original dans le doc, et pas dans les applis. Assez étrange. Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur (je suis en Tigre 10.4.11)

Wouin


----------



## BS0D (1 Octobre 2008)

two a dit:


> quelqu'un cherchait des icones vertes dans les derniers posts...
> par exemple





mocmoc a dit:


> Encore du vert.



Merci les z'âmis 
Ca me permettra d'essayer avec mon fond d'écran bamboo 

si vous trouvez du rouge à présent, je suis preneur, héhé


----------



## Fondug (1 Octobre 2008)

En passant, mon desk du moment avec les icônes Blob 3 dont je suis vraiment fan...


----------



## wath68 (1 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Dites, j'ai un ti soucis avec les icones Blob 3, enfin avec Skype surtout, car dès que je ferme l'appli, il me ressort l'icone Skype original dans le doc, et pas dans les applis. Assez étrange. Si vous avez une idée, je suis preneur (je suis en Tigre 10.4.11)
> 
> Wouin



As-tu essayé de virer Skype du dock, et de le remettre ?

Et sinon, en regardant comme ça, vite fait, je dirais qu'il faudrait peut-être remplacer l'icône ''SkypeBlue.icns'' dans le paquet (en ayant bien pris soin de le sauvegarder, au cas ou ...)


----------



## CERDAN (1 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> En passant, mon desk du moment avec les icônes Blob 3 dont je suis vraiment fan...



Et tu as bien raison .


----------



## Fondug (1 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> As-tu essayé de virer Skype du dock, et de le remettre ?
> 
> Et sinon, en regardant comme ça, vite fait, je dirais qu'il faudrait peut-être remplacer l'icône ''SkypeBlue.icns'' dans le paquet (en ayant bien pris soin de le sauvegarder, au cas ou ...)



C'est ce que je n'arrête pas de faire... le virer du dock et le remettre. Mais je vais modifier skypeblue.icns, ça peut être une soluton. Merci


----------



## nicolasf (1 Octobre 2008)

J'ai testé ces icônes également, mais si je trouve qu'elles sont magnifiques, je les trouve aussi peu lisibles à l'usage. Je m'explique : habituellement, les icônes sont suffisamment différentes pour immédiatement savoir où cliquer (dans le dock) ou où s'arrêter (&#63743;+tab). Là, je suis obligé de lire un texte, ce qui me fait perdre du temps.

Je voulais savoir, de la part de ceux qui utilisent ce genre d'icônes : est-ce que l'on s'habitue dans le temps ?


----------



## BS0D (1 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai pas pu m'habituer... et _je suis d'accord avec toi_, elles sont trop similaire à l'oeil nu pour cliquer sur l'icone de l'app qu'on veut ouvrir instinctivement. 
Problème réglé: je les ai virées vite fait


----------



## wath68 (1 Octobre 2008)

Tout le pareil exactement similaire même avis.
Elles se ressemblent de trop et je n'ai pas réussi à m'y habituer non plus.
Mêmes mes icônes noires sur un fond noir sont plus visibles, c'est pour dire.

@ Fondug : je confirme, c'est bien l'icône SkypeBlue.icns qu'il faut remplacer.
J'ai testé :


----------



## Fondug (1 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, elles sont bien moins lisibles que des icones classiques car leur principe repose avant tout sur le nom de l'appli. Perso, j'ai toujours eu une taille de doc assez petite avec un agrandissement maxi, ce qui fait qu'un simple survol du dock avec la souris et je ne me gourre pas. Et c'est tant mieux parce que quand tu lances Photoshop alors que tu veux lancer skype, j't'explique pas la perte de temps, surtout sur un MB de 2006 avec 1 pov' Mo d'ram  

Sinon, je n'ai pas tant d'applis que ça dans le doc et à force, je sais où elles se trouvent. Et entre nous, pour lancer une appli, à 95% du temps, je passe par Quicksilver, donc tout au clavier


----------



## Fondug (1 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Fondug : je confirme, c'est bien l'icône SkypeBlue.icns qu'il faut remplacer.
> J'ai testé :



Yep, ça a l'air de marcher, merci bien... Y'a plus qu'à trouver un extra pour virer ce gnééééé d'icone vert dans la barre de tâche...


----------



## BS0D (1 Octobre 2008)

barre de tâches? 
tu veux dire barre de menus non? 

moi j'en ai pas d'icone vert... de quoi tu parles?


----------



## Fondug (1 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> barre de tâches?
> tu veux dire barre de menus non?
> 
> moi j'en ai pas d'icone vert... de quoi tu parles?



Bah enfin Fondug, il suffit de décocher la case dans les préférences !! Nan mais parfois j'me fatigue moi-même. Oui et bien sûr, j'voulais dire barre des menus, la tâche c'est moi... Voilà ce que c'est que d'être avec un pc la journée et un mac à la maison...


----------



## BS0D (1 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Bah enfin Fondug, il suffit de décocher la case dans les préférences !! Nan mais parfois j'me fatigue moi-même. Oui et bien sûr, j'voulais dire barre des menus, la tâche c'est moi... Voilà ce que c'est que d'être avec un pc la journée et un mac à la maison...



I feel you bro 

ouine-dauze au taffe aussi et je m'en éloigne le plus possible. j'utilise plus que l'applicatif pour mon travail (une vraie merde codée en java aussi, et par des guignoles de surcroit, qui plante 6 fois sur 10 ) héhé


----------



## Fondug (1 Octobre 2008)

D'ailleurs, j'ai essayé de customiser Vista, houlala, à part de fond d'écran, tu changes pas grand chose... Ou alors faut faire de l'informatique. Ceci dit, c'est lourdingue de passer de l'un à l'autre, le soir chu comme un con sur mon mac à faire pomme+) au lieu de taper tout simplement sur la touche @... Et le matin, j'essaye de virer des mails d'outlook avec le retour chariot, forcément, ça marche pô... C'est pas une vie ça...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Mon petit mb vient de recevoir un nouveau disque dur (un 250go en 7200tours, un cadeau par un ami travaillant chez un constructeur )

Bref, ça méritait bien un nouveau desk
Le style est radicalement différent du dernier (avec les Stickers comme icônes) mais finalement proche de mes desk d'avant 







Sinon, comme toujours le fil est intéressant notamment avec les desks de Wath, toujours en forme, mais aussi ceux des nouveaux arrivants sur le fil .


----------



## fcavalli (2 Octobre 2008)

Excellent desk Antoine,

tout en perspective, j'adore ! Quel cohérence, quel classe !


----------



## wath68 (2 Octobre 2008)

Yep, c'est très dark, mais très classieux en même temps.


----------



## mocmoc (2 Octobre 2008)

Voila le dernier des dernier pour le mois d'octobre ( promis, je ne change plus ! )
Dans un style "wood"


----------



## Fondug (2 Octobre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Voila le dernier des dernier pour le mois d'octobre ( promis, je ne change plus ! )
> Dans un style "wood"



Ah ouais ? Tu sais qu'on est que le 2 ? Hmmm j'parie un ressort à roulette que tu ne tiens pas 10 jours...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> Excellent desk Antoine,
> 
> tout en perspective, j'adore ! Quel cohérence, quel classe !





wath68 a dit:


> Yep, c'est très dark, mais très classieux en même temps.



Merci à vous deux et aux autres par cdb.

Cependant, je cherche à pousser le vice encore un peu plus loin. 

J'aimerai mettre ma barre de menu en haut en négatif!!! 
Il faudrait la mettre en noir, puis changer la police et sa couleur, mais le plus compliqué se situe pour les icônes à droite...

Vous avez des idées les pros de la bidouille?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## mocmoc (2 Octobre 2008)

je le met juste parece que j'aime bien le fond d'écran.


----------



## Fondug (2 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci à vous deux et aux autres par cdb.
> 
> Cependant, je cherche à pousser le vice encore un peu plus loin.
> 
> ...



Amha, faut attendre qu'unsanity nous ponde la version Léopard compatible de Shape Shifter (shèpeuchitfeuraaa ? kézaco comme dirait ma tante)... Et aprés, a pu qu'à trouver le thème qui va bien


----------



## Fondug (2 Octobre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> je le met juste parece que j'aime bien le fond d'écran.



Toi, tu m'dois un ressort à roulette...


----------



## mocmoc (2 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Toi, tu m'dois un ressort à roulette...





:sick::afraid::afraid:
....
Ok, je garde ce desk pendant 1 semaine.. Voila , t'es content ?! 
Maintenant je vous demande de vous arreter !
[YOUTUBE]http://fr.youtube.com/watch?v=V_4CZu4ghMo[/YOUTUBE]

...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2008)

Très sympa .


----------



## maxitech (2 Octobre 2008)

mon miens lol et oui j'adore la SCIROCCO c'est une merveille


----------



## wath68 (2 Octobre 2008)

- wall' : Crush by Matmar (un peu remixé)


----------



## BS0D (2 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> - wall' : Crush by Matmar (un peu remixé)



pas mal, mais tu pourrais peut etre appliquer quelques brushes grisâtres sur le tour sous PS pour le rendre encore plus attrayant, plus vif...nan?


----------



## wath68 (2 Octobre 2008)

:rose: arf, c'était plus ou moins un test car je débute sur 'toshop, alors ce que tu me dis là est un peu du chinois lol. Mais merci quand même.


----------



## BS0D (2 Octobre 2008)

http://www.i-liquid.be/tuto41.php

un lien qui explique succintement ce que sont les brushes. 
ce sont en fait comme des pinceaux avec des formes prédéfinies, que tu appliques simplement en cliquant pour avoir les formes sur un background, en gros


----------



## wath68 (3 Octobre 2008)

Je laisse tomber un peu 'toshop, ça m'prend trop la tête et le temps lol.


Un coup d'coeur = un nouveau desk'





PS: le message qui suit concerne un autre desk'


----------



## BS0D (3 Octobre 2008)

super joli et très en accord avec les icones, mais comment c'est glauque comme ambiance de travail! 

:rateau:


----------



## wath68 (3 Octobre 2008)

Trop fort BSOD !
Tu avais tout à fait raison, trop glauque, il m'a fait déprimer au bout de 10 minutes


----------



## Nitiel (3 Octobre 2008)

J'ai une question, çà ralentit pas le mac, tous çà !?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2008)

Tant qu'il n'y pas pas de Thème, ça ne change en rien 
C'est pas un wall et 4-5 malheureuses icônes qui vont ralentir le mac...

Après, bien entendu, si tu mets 100 widget sur le bureau, plein de petits plugins au démarrage, etc, tu peux ressentir un léger ralentissement, mais franchement faut le vouloir

Alors tu t'y mets?
On attends ton desk dans la soirée 

PS: J'aimais bien ton desk Wath (mon amour pour le noir et blanc et tout ce qui est sombre est maintenant officiel)


----------



## Nitiel (3 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tant qu'il n'y pas pas de Thème, ça ne change en rien
> C'est pas un wall et 4-5 malheureuses icônes qui vont ralentir le mac...
> 
> Après, bien entendu, si tu mets 100 widget sur le bureau, plein de petits plugins au démarrage, etc, tu peux ressentir un léger ralentissement, mais franchement faut le vouloir
> ...


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Octobre 2008)

je suis revenu a l'origine


----------



## BS0D (3 Octobre 2008)

c'est bien tout ça, mais je te conseille de changer ta photo pour une plus petite, sinon tu vas te faire défoncer


----------



## Toumak (3 Octobre 2008)

Hey guys, here's my last desk' :


----------



## Fondug (4 Octobre 2008)

Toumak, j'adore ce genre de wall. Et blob3, difficile de s'en passer hein ! 
En revanche, j'ai du mal avec le doc 3D de léopard, faut que j'm'y fasse...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> En revanche, j'ai du mal avec le doc 3D de léopard, faut que j'm'y fasse...



AH. Enfin quelqu'un qui est d'accord avec moi. L'allure piste d'atterissage n'est pas vraiment en accord avec tout ce qu'Apple a mis en place pour Léopard.


----------



## BS0D (4 Octobre 2008)

piste d'aterrissage??!
moi je préfère l'effet de miroir, ça fait d'une part plus moderne, et ça me rappelle à chaque fois que je le regarde que je suis plus sous un windaube tout pénible


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2008)

Merci à tous ! 
Sinon bo moi je l'aime bien le dock !
Il m'arrive de temps à autres de changer de mode 2d-3d quand je suis lassé, mais le mode 3d ne me dérange pas plus que a 

Sinon, effectivement, super le BolbHD


----------



## Spec (4 Octobre 2008)

Je savais pas qu'il y avait autant de modeles differents de docks !!!:rateau:

http://leoparddocks.com/Browse_Leopard_Docks_Designs.php


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2008)

Toujours le même desk', je me suis dit qu'il fallait aussi changer les icônes, alors voilà :


----------



## houpix (4 Octobre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Hey guys, here's my last desk' :



Superbe

Pourrais-tu donner un lien pour ton wall stp ?


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2008)

http://nickcreevy.deviantart.com/art/GRNSCR2-98516539


----------



## houpix (4 Octobre 2008)

Merci


----------



## wath68 (4 Octobre 2008)

La pelouse est à la mode en ce moment


----------



## Toumak (4 Octobre 2008)

très sobre, j'adore


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> La pelouse est à la mode en ce moment








Désolée, c'était trop tentant...


----------



## wath68 (4 Octobre 2008)

j'ai failli mettre l'affiche pour la preview


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> La pelouse est à la mode en ce moment



Ce que j'aime dans tes desk Wath, ce sont tous ces petits détails que tu glisses dans ta capture, comme la pochette de disque toujours assortie auw walls, etc...

Et pour parler du dernier, j'adore la couleur et l'ambiance qui s'en dégage


----------



## wath68 (4 Octobre 2008)

La pochette c'est vraiment un pur hasard, d'ailleurs j'ai tellement l'habitude qu'iTunes tourne toute la journée que j'oublie toujours de l'arrêter pour la capture.

Petit scarabée-padawan remercie grand maître 

Et merci Toumak aussi  nice desk' ... à part les Blob que je ne supporte plus lol


----------



## CERDAN (5 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> La pelouse est à la mode en ce moment





Toumak a dit:


> Toujours le même desk', je me suis dit qu'il fallait aussi changer les icônes, alors voilà :



Beaux desks à tous les deux, vraiment super !
Toumak : Bien joué le fond du finder de la même couleur que la barre des raccourcis.


----------



## link.javaux (5 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2008)

sympa 
c'est toujours tiger non ?


----------



## link.javaux (5 Octobre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> sympa
> c'est toujours tiger non ?



pour moi ?

non non leopard. Just modifié spotlight, la pomme, mis une barre opaque et enlevé tout les elements du dock


----------



## BS0D (5 Octobre 2008)

coucou, 

quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment *modifier l'affichage de l'horloge*?
bien sur je vais dans international > format, et je suis sûr que c'est là que ça se passe, mais mes modifs ne font aucun changement... 
trop de mal depuis une semaine à essayer de changer ça !
merci


----------



## baddexter (5 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> La pelouse est à la mode en ce moment



Hello !

Vraiment très classe les icônes noires ! tu aurais un lien ?


----------



## Makhno (5 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> coucou,
> 
> quelqu'un pourrait m'expliquer comment *modifier l'affichage de l'horloge*?
> bien sur je vais dans international > format, et je suis sûr que c'est là que ça se passe, mais mes modifs ne font aucun changement...
> ...



Dans international, tu vas dans format puis bouton personnaliser 

Tout est expliqué ici... 

Merci Toumak !!

Edit : grilled Wath 



baddexter a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Vraiment très classe les icônes noires ! tu aurais un lien ?



Ici pour les applications
Là pour les dossiers (set de david lanham)


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2008)

Je t'explique comment moi j'ai fais, mais sûrement qu'il y a d'autres méthodes.

Tu dois d'abord aller dans le réglage international / formats / personnaliser la date.
Choisis le format ''moyen'', et ensuite tu glisses les éléments que tu veux (jour de la semaine, mois, etc) dans l'espace prévu.
Tu sélectionnes tout les éléments que tu as glissés avec cmd+a et copie avec cmd+c.
Ensuite, toujours dans international / formats, il faut aller dans la personnalisation de l'heure.
Choisir le format moyen, comme précédemment, et coller les éléments copiés (cmd+v), devant l'heure, dans l'espace prévu.







Par la suite, tu peux changer l'affichage, par exemple ''janvier'' à la place de ''janv.'' en cliquant sur les petits triangles de chaque sections.

Voili voilou


Edit : i'm grilled




baddexter a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Vraiment très classe les icônes noires ! tu aurais un lien ?


Tu trouveras le lien quelques pages en arrière ... ou dans le message ci-dessus
Le pack s'appelle Black System.


Edit edit : double grilled ... appelez-moi merguez.


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> pour moi ?
> 
> non non leopard. Just modifié spotlight, la pomme, mis une barre opaque et enlevé tout les elements du dock



et les coins arrondis ?


----------



## Makhno (5 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Edit edit : double grilled ... appelez-moi merguez.



Tu m'as fait mourir de rire avec la merguez, merci !
Un futur wall ? 

Toumak : y'a un soft pour ça... Mais je suis incapable de t'en donner le nom... Il a été cité y'a longtemps sur ces pages...


----------



## Toumak (5 Octobre 2008)

c'est donc ça qui m'a induit en erreur


----------



## baddexter (5 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> La pelouse est à la mode en ce moment



très bien merci ! 

et encore une petite question, j'ai déjà cherché, mais je ne trouve pas.. tu aurais un lien pour ton dock noir ? car j'en ai un, mais il met une ligne blanche affreuse en dessous du dock...


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2008)

Houla, ça risque d'être difficile ça, c'est un mélange de plusieurs docks, mais tu vas surement en trouver un ressemblant sur *leoparddocks.com

*Pour la ligne blanche, trouver un dock avec le fichier frontline.png en noir ou autres couleurs de ton choix il te faudra.
Le Revamped Dock par exemple.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Octobre 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


>



Superbe . Comment s'appellent tes icônes ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2008)

Pour Mariesyndrome (je sais c'est nul et déjà fait, mais j'arrive jamais à écrire Sthoklko....), les icônes s'appellent, me semble-t-il, "Reflection" 

Sinon, on est dimanche, j'ai la crève, il pleut et vente, alors j'expérimente mon desk 
(Peu de changement: Rajout d'icônes et les indicateurs de dock ainsi que le wall, un poil moins dark)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Octobre 2008)

Eh non, Reflections, c'est comme ça :






Sinon, Copenhague ça le fait aussi


----------



## mefysto (5 Octobre 2008)

@ link.javaux et wath68 : pourais-je avoir le nom de vos icones ( celles du dock entre autres )


----------



## Makhno (5 Octobre 2008)

mefysto a dit:


> @ link.javaux et wath68 : pourais-je avoir le nom de vos icones ( celles du dock entre autres )



Pour celles de Wath68, va voir en page précédente, en bas, le donne ces liens. 
Celles de link.javaux, pour le moment, tu n'es pas le seul à les chercher...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Eh non, Reflections, c'est comme ça :



Désolé, j'ai mal vu, je n'arrive pas à voir le desk en grand sur deviantart.
S'agit-il des icônes consistant au nom de l'Application ainsi qu'en plus petit sa fonction (Style: Itunes/Music)?

Sinon pour Copenhague, tu le fais exprès?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Octobre 2008)

Oui, ce sont ces icônes.
Et oui, je le fais exprès .

Edit : mon nouvel environnement de travail :




Click for full size

Merci à messieurs les photographes de MacG


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2008)

Je me permet de répondre.
Les icônes de Link.Javaux c'est le pack The Kobhens

MarieStockholm, c'est magnifique, le noir et le vert, good job.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Octobre 2008)

Merci  

Voilà ce que ça donne :




Click for full size

J'ai volontairement gardé ma corbeille/pot de fleur et les quatre autres au format "anthracite", pour laisser à l'oeil quelques repères sur le Dock. Enfin, c'est pas dit qu'ils restent non plus, à terme, mais pour le moment ça fait une transition. Puis j'aime bien iCal qui me donne la date :love:


----------



## solom (5 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Superbe . Comment s'appellent tes icônes ?



tu peux les trouver ici http://www.macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=175975


Je crois que je viens de faire un doublon


----------



## mefysto (5 Octobre 2008)

@Mariestochohlm ( roo moi non plus j'y arrive pas..)
Ton fond d'écran est tout simplement.. magique. Le plus beau que j'ai vu pour le moment.
Franchement.

Merci pour les liens vers les icones


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Octobre 2008)

J'avais mis le wall ici, mais il faudrait peut-être demander à sandy1977 et jpmiss s'ils sont OK, parce que les deux photos principales leur appartiennent (l'arbre du fond est à moi). Puis c'est pas une bonne résolution ! Si les photographes sont d'accord, je peux mettre le wall en grand format sur deviantart.

Merci pour vos appréciations


----------



## two (5 Octobre 2008)

mon mien du moment...
j'en avais marre des drawers pour les stacks...
les stacks ont donc été réglés sur une présentation en dossier avec des icones (pour 4 sur les 8) recomposées pour l'occasion...



clean - dirty

pour le reste peu de changement (Comment ça, je suis trop narcissique pour changer de wall?)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2008)

two a dit:


> mon mien du moment...
> j'en avais marre des drawers pour les stacks...
> les stacks ont donc été réglés sur une présentation en dossier avec des icones (pour 4 sur les 8) recomposées pour l'occasion...
> 
> ...



J'aime ces belle icônes 3D

J'en profite pour te demander un lien de l'icône pour Pages (Pas évident de trouver de chouette icônes pour cette application, et la tienne est particulièrement sympathique)


----------



## two (5 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> J'aime ces belle icônes 3D
> 
> J'en profite pour te demander un lien de l'icône pour Pages (Pas évident de trouver de chouette icônes pour cette application, et la tienne est particulièrement sympathique)


Merci 
L'icone du stack "bureautique" est composée de l'icone pages du set blacksystem (posté il y a peu...) et d'une photo de mon stylo...
le mélange icone - photo n'est pas parfait a 512 x 512 mais dans le dock cela passe suffisamment pour moi
je la mets a disposition sur rapidshare

edit ... tiens tu ne m'as pas mis sur ton trombinoscope...


----------



## iShin (5 Octobre 2008)




----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2008)

Très classe.


C'est Antoine, en pleine période Black&Blanc, qui va être content


----------



## eleonooore (5 Octobre 2008)

Pas encore réussi à changer les indicateurs, mais j'y vais quand même :

Dimanche, jour zen


----------



## iShin (5 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Très classe.
> C'est Antoine, en pleine période Black&Blanc, qui va être content



Merci bien !
Moi en ce moment c'est l'alu. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2008)

two a dit:


> Merci
> L'icone du stack "bureautique" est composée de l'icone pages du set blacksystem (posté il y a peu...) et d'une photo de mon stylo...
> le mélange icone - photo n'est pas parfait a 512 x 512 mais dans le dock cela passe suffisamment pour moi
> je la mets a disposition sur rapidshare
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour l'icône, je la trouve vraiment très chouette 

Pour le trombi, désolé mais ça va pas être possible 
J'ai changé mon dd et j'ai oublié de sauvarder le fichier "Domain":rose:

Ps: J'aime bien ton desk ishin, bien qu'il y est encore un peu trop de bleu à mon goût...


----------



## baddexter (6 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Pas encore réussi à changer les indicateurs, mais j'y vais quand même :
> 
> Dimanche, jour zen



Beau wall ! un lien stp ?


----------



## Spec (6 Octobre 2008)

Bon finalement voilà le mien !!







Bon faut que je change encore 2-3 icones !!


----------



## eleonooore (6 Octobre 2008)

baddexter a dit:


> Beau wall ! un lien stp ?



Sonn V3 by VisionsofArt

(et un merci collectif, par la même occasion :rose: )


----------



## wath68 (6 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Pas encore réussi à changer les indicateurs, mais j'y vais quand même :
> 
> Dimanche, jour zen



C'est magnifique, j'adore, tout va avec tout, la classe quoi.

P.S: les 2 autres wall' de la série Sonn sont tout aussi splendides.




 ... désolé, j'aurais essayé lol


----------



## eleonooore (6 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> P.S: les 2 autres wall' de la série Sonn sont tout aussi splendides.



Takavoir, je passe de l'un à l'autre sans réussir à me décider 





(c'est juste moi ou c'est parfaitement invisible, ces indicateurs gris ?)


----------



## wath68 (6 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Takavoir, je passe de l'un à l'autre sans réussir à me décider
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mon préféré celui-là. 

Tes indicateurs on les vois, enfin juste un léger halo autour des icônes.


----------



## Makhno (6 Octobre 2008)

@ eleonooore : 
Si si le halo est visble... 
Perso j'adore ta custo de adium... Vachement classe je trouve !


----------



## Taz33 (7 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Pas encore réussi à changer les indicateurs, mais j'y vais quand même :
> 
> Dimanche, jour zen


Magnifique ! 
Mais bon je vais être un peu lourd car je pense que la question a déjà été posé ? Mais jamais trouver la réponse....

Comment on fait sur Adium pour avoir tout invisible autour des contacts ? Y compris la barre qui indique le groupe ?
Perso, je n'y suis jamais arrivé ?


----------



## SuperStar (7 Octobre 2008)

J'adore ce wall. Voila ce qu'il donne chez moi:









PS: Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment faire pour que Adium arrete de me remettre son horrible icone je suis tout ouie


----------



## wath68 (7 Octobre 2008)

Mon desk' de la semaine ... normalement.







@ SuperStar : tu dois télécharger un pack sur AdiumXtras

@ Taz33 : tout se joue dans les préférences d'Adium, onglet Apparence.
Tu peux déjà mettre l'opacité à 0%.
Ensuite tu peux aller dans Couleur du thème/Personnaliser/Groupes, et cliquer sur la couleur du fond et changer l'opacité à 0% aussi.
Pareil pour la fenêtre des messages que tu peux midifier dans l'onglet ''Messages''.

Exemple :


----------



## eleonooore (7 Octobre 2008)

Voilà, tout comme Wath il a dit 
Plein d'icônes de dock terribles dans les Xtras d'Adium ! Sinon les packs d'icônes en proposent souvent une (c'est une appli populaire  ).

En fait chez moi les groupes sont masqués (menu Affichage / Masquer les groupes).
Après oui, tout se joue dans les Préférences / Apparence : je ne me souviens plus vraiment ce que j'ai modifié au fil du temps, mais c'est un style "Concise", opacité à 0%, fenêtre sans bordure.

@SuperStar : ce qui m'intéresse assez, moi, c'est la police que tu utilises pour Adium... 



wath68 a dit:


> Mon desk' de la semaine ... normalement.



Terrible ! 
Pas ma couleur préférée, mais l'ensemble est super harmonieux, vraiment très joli. 
J'aime beaucoup le grain du wall. Et la pierre, d'ailleurs. Ca se trouve en d'autres couleurs ?


----------



## SuperStar (7 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore, elle s'appelle MigraineSans je l'adore et l'utilise pour un gros projet en ce moment, qui va voir le jour d'ici 3 mois. Donc vous allez bientot en bouffer de cette typo 

EDIT: pour Adium j'ai mis une icone dans Candy bar bien sur.. Mais des que je demarre Adium, le canard la remplace...


----------



## wath68 (7 Octobre 2008)

Merci Eléonore.
Le wall' c'est *Solid as a rock by Tantawi*, mais malheureusement pas dispo en d'autres couleurs.

@ Superstar : changer l'icône avec CandyBar ne sert à rien, ce sont des icônes spéciaux dits ''dynamiques''.
Il faut aller en chercher un sur AdiumXtras, catégorie Dock Icons.


----------



## SuperStar (7 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Solid as a rock by Tantawi*, mais malheureusement pas dispo en d'autres couleurs.
> 
> @ Superstar : changer l'icône avec CandyBar ne sert à rien, ce sont des icônes spéciaux dits ''dynamiques''.
> Il faut aller en chercher un sur AdiumXtras, catégorie Dock Icons.




Ce qui veut dire globalement que je ne peux pas mettre l'icone que je veux, je dois en choisir une parmie celle de AdiumXtra...


----------



## eleonooore (7 Octobre 2008)

SuperStar a dit:


> Ce qui veut dire globalement que je ne peux pas mettre l'icone que je veux, je dois en choisir une parmie celle de AdiumXtra...



Ca doit pouvoir se faire, en allant modifier dans le contenu de l'application. Mais Adium dispose de plusieurs icônes (inactif, invisible, etc), ça supposerait de toutes les changer ou d'utiliser la même pour tous les statuts ?
Il y a ce fil qui date un peu mais à voir, ça n'a pas dû beaucoup changer depuis (à part le format des icônes sous Léopard).


----------



## wath68 (7 Octobre 2008)

Ce que tu peux essayer de faire :
télécharger un des packs (télécharger, et non pas installer), puis faire un clic droit sur le pack/afficher le contenu du paquet, et remplacer les icônes du pack par les tiennes, mais attention de bien renommer tes icônes identiquement à celles présentes dans le pack.
Ensuite il ne te resteras juste qu'à double-cliquer sur le pack .AdiumIcon modifié et le choisir dans les préférences.

P.S : encore grilled ... décidément lol


----------



## Taz33 (8 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Taz33 : tout se joue dans les préférences d'Adium, onglet Apparence.
> Tu peux déjà mettre l'opacité à 0%.
> Ensuite tu peux aller dans Couleur du thème/Personnaliser/Groupes, et cliquer sur la couleur du fond et changer l'opacité à 0% aussi.
> Pareil pour la fenêtre des messages que tu peux midifier dans l'onglet ''Messages''.



Mille merci


----------



## Taz33 (8 Octobre 2008)

Après  toute l'aide reçus (que j'avais besoin) , voici le résultat...



ok c'est pas très original, mais c'est sur mon écran à moi :love:

Spécial dédicace à Wath68 : Mille merci encore


----------



## vampire1976 (8 Octobre 2008)

​


----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2008)

très joli, même si pour ma part j'enlèverais tout ces widgets qui finalement ne servent pas à grand chose à part voir trois fois que nous sommes bien le 08 octobre :rateau:

Sinon, le wall' est splendide, il s'accorde parfaitement avec le dock et ses icônes.


----------



## vampire1976 (8 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrais lol je règle ça de suite...


----------



## F118I4 (8 Octobre 2008)

Pour le dock en tiroir c' est DragThing (soft) c' est un Shareware par contre j' ai pas trouvé le thème du screen enfin le soft est pas mal du tout ( c' est un lanceur)

lien: http://dragthing.com/english/download.html


----------



## Makhno (9 Octobre 2008)

Tiens, c'est bon à savoir... 

Pasque on pourrait avoir aussi la solution du yahoo widget...
Mais je n'ai pas testé... Je ne sais donc pas s'il y a le skin en question dedans... En tout cas gratuit...


----------



## CERDAN (9 Octobre 2008)

Taz33 a dit:


> Après  toute l'aide reçus (que j'avais besoin) , voici le résultat...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe dock !


----------



## MiluX (9 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Tiens, c'est bon à savoir...
> 
> Pasque on pourrait avoir aussi la solution du yahoo widget...
> Mais je n'ai pas testé... Je ne sais donc pas s'il y a le skin en question dedans... En tout cas gratuit...


Oui il y a 10 skins dans le widget yahoo mais je sais pas s'il y a celui-là en question...

[edit]J'ai vérifié, le skin en question n'est pas dans le widget...[/edit]


----------



## Makhno (9 Octobre 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> [edit]J'ai vérifié, le skin en question n'est pas dans le widget...[/edit]



Zut... Y'en a qui s'en approchent ? J'ai pas le temps de me lancer dans les yahoo widget en fait.. Ni vraiment l'envie, suis pas très fan de tout ce qui est yahoo...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Octobre 2008)

Il faut croire que je suis incapable de garder la même customisation deux semaines de suite...




Click for full size

Pour info, le détroit de Sleat est le bras de mer séparant l'île de Skye (à droite sur l'image) de l'Écosse (à gauche)... c'est un endroit magnifique, vu ici depuis la terre, sur le tournant de la route qui va au loch Hourn, pour ceux qui connaissent. J'avais envie de quelque chose avec un petit air rétro / XIXe, et c'est fait.


----------



## fleaben (9 Octobre 2008)

ma modeste contribution 
je kiffe tout particulièrement ce set d'icônes (Sticker), je pense qu'il va rester un petit moment sur mon bureau (au moins 1 semaine !!)


----------



## wath68 (9 Octobre 2008)

@ MarieStockholm : ben comme d'hab', magnifique quoi.

@ Fleaben : vraiment affreux ce wall' ! on se demande qui oserait mettre un truc comme ça :rateau:










P.S : je plaisante bien sur ! j'ai le même


----------



## estcethomas (9 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> La pelouse est à la mode en ce moment



juste


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

Mes félicitations pour vos jolis bureaux.


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Octobre 2008)

tiger avec le fond d'écran de léopard  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

tu appelles ça de la custo 
C'est un peu embêtant que tu postes pour rien du fait que tu changes juste le wall :rose:


----------



## DarkPeDrO (9 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> tu appelles ça de la custo
> C'est un peu embêtant que tu postes pour rien du fait que tu changes juste le wall :rose:




Pas d'accord avec toi. Je trouve que c'est l'art même de la custo: le fond d'écran.
Le wall, tu sais, je pense que ça peut tout changer, en quelques clics.
C'est comme les rimes d'une poésie: il faut les phrases qui vont avec.

En tout cas, je trouve que ça se marrie bien ensenble.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2008)

J'oubliai , le wall est en plus celui de leopard donc pas de réelle recherche...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> tu appelles ça de la custo
> C'est un peu embêtant que tu postes pour rien du fait que tu changes juste le wall :rose:



Je croyais que tous le monde pouvez poster son "Desktop" !!! ? , car le forum s'intitule bien "Nos Desktop sous OSX " ,  sinon il fallait faire une Section Spécial "Custo Desktop" ....
-Car sinon cette façon de faire met à l'écart ceux qui n'auraient pas  fait une fameuse Custo pour leur Bureau ...
-Donc le Bureau de *217ae1* a tout à fait sa place dans le Forum "Nos Desktop sous osX" .


----------



## baddexter (10 Octobre 2008)

Hello, 

Voila mon desktop du mois ! Tout commentaire est le bien venu ! 

Salutations !

PS: Demandez-moi si vous voulez des infos ! Mais je pense que tout est dans les anciens messages !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (10 Octobre 2008)

Excellent. Encore du gazon.


----------



## NoobSmoke (10 Octobre 2008)

Le mien ^^

Quelques petits changements au niveau du dock, des icones ( Blob 3HD "Noir" ) et du Wallpaper


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

baddexter a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Voila mon desktop du mois ! Tout commentaire est le bien venu !
> 
> ...



J'aime bien l'esprit .
Mais comme tu insistes pour un petit commentaire, le voilà 
Je trouve que le dock noir ne permet pas aux icônes de vivre leurs vie 
Elles sont fondues dans la masse noir du dock.

Mais ce n'est qu'un avis...


----------



## nicolasf (10 Octobre 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Le mien ^^
> Quelques petits changements au niveau du dock, des icones ( Blob 3HD "Noir" ) et du Wallpaper




C'est assez magnifique à voir, mais je pense que le résultat sera comme pour les versions blanches : peu pratiques au quotidien...


----------



## wath68 (10 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> e trouve que le dock noir ne permet pas aux icônes de vivre leurs vie
> Elles sont fondues dans la masse noir du dock




Kesta contre les docks noirs ???


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'est assez magnifique à voir, mais je pense que le résultat sera comme pour les versions blanches : peu pratiques au quotidien...



J'utilise les icônes noires et je peux t'assurer qu'elles sont beaucoup plus visibles et pratiques que la version blanche.
Je devrais poster un screen en preuve 


Edit: c'est fait


----------



## wath68 (10 Octobre 2008)

Oui, bon, mais si il faut mettre le dock en taille maxi pour que ce soit lisible


----------



## nicolasf (10 Octobre 2008)

C'est même pas la question. Mais par exemple, je pratique beaucoup de &#63743;+tab pour changer d'application, et je ne suis vraiment rapide que si je sais où arrêter par l'icône. Avec la version blanche, je devais à chaque fois lire et donc perdre du temps. Je ne vois pas bien comment ça pourrait être différent avec la version noire finalement... :mouais:


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Octobre 2008)

je l'utilise ainsi depuis toujours :love:


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Octobre 2008)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'est même pas la question. Mais par exemple, je pratique beaucoup de &#63743;+tab pour changer d'application, et je ne suis vraiment rapide que si je sais où arrêter par l'icône. Avec la version blanche, je devais à chaque fois lire et donc perdre du temps. Je ne vois pas bien comment ça pourrait être différent avec la version noire finalement... :mouais:



oui, logique dans ce cas de figure.


----------



## MiluX (10 Octobre 2008)

@ imacg5mortel : C'est quoi ton application pour écouter la musique ? iTunes ? Si oui, comment on fait pour en changer le skin ?


----------



## imacg5mortel (10 Octobre 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> @ imacg5mortel : C'est quoi ton application pour écouter la musique ? iTunes ? Si oui, comment on fait pour en changer le skin ?



Oui, c'est iTunes, cependant le mini lecteur est un widget Yahoo!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2008)

Merci pour le lien 
@ jaynie : Customisation Discussions, questions techniques et entraide pour la personnalisation de Mac OS X (fonds d'écran, expositions de vos bureaux, icônes, thèmes, logiciels, widgets...). 
Voila la cat de nos desk sous os x


----------



## Macounette (11 Octobre 2008)

tout le monde ! et bravo pour ces beaux desks, très classe, les "SONN" :love:

Puisque la mode est au noir & blanc, en voici un fait un peu à la va-vite, hier soir. J'aime bien ce wall... trop rigolo. 





Les icônes sont toujours les mêmes, à savoir Lanham Agua Onyx et Black System, plus une ou deux récupérées par-ci, par-là.

édith: le wall se trouve ici.

Bon week-end à vous tous :love:


----------



## G.rom (11 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Kesta contre les docks noirs ???



WoW! J'adore le Wall, ça fait penser à un vieux film d'horreur, il fout les boules :love:

Sinon j'aime bien ton dock, tu aurais un ptit lien à nous donner?


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2008)

Merki 

Les icônes du dock c'est ''Black System''.
Tu trouveras un lien quelques pages en arrière, ou sur MacThemes.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> tout le monde ! et bravo pour ces beaux desks, très classe, les "SONN" :love:
> 
> Puisque la mode est au noir & blanc, en voici un fait un peu à la va-vite, hier soir. J'aime bien ce wall... trop rigolo.
> 
> ...


C'est beau :love:


----------



## Maximouse (11 Octobre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> tout le monde ! et bravo pour ces beaux desks, très classe, les "SONN" :love:
> 
> Puisque la mode est au noir & blanc, en voici un fait un peu à la va-vite, hier soir. J'aime bien ce wall... trop rigolo.
> 
> ...



Il est terrible ce Wall


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2008)

j'adore la tête de celui de gauche ! 

Bravo.


----------



## G.rom (11 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merki
> 
> Les icônes du dock c'est ''Black System''.
> Tu trouveras un lien quelques pages en arrière, ou sur MacThemes.


Merci, mais je parlais du dock lui même


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2008)

Ami du wee-end, ami des desks, bonsoir 

Voici le mien du moment. Je suis revenu aux icônes 3D...


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2008)

G.rom a dit:


> Merci, mais je parlais du dock lui même



 je peux juste te dire que les indicateurs viennent du pack Duck 1.0 by Jimmyoliger, et pour le dock je crois qu'il s'appelle Piano Black.


@ Antoine : j'adore. Que de souvenirs .... haaaa les bonnes vieilles C90 Chrome lol





Pour les nostalgiques : *http://www.tapedeck.org*


----------



## G.rom (11 Octobre 2008)

Merci


----------



## jeyb33 (11 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Kesta contre les docks noirs ???


je suis ultra, de chez ultra fan!! bravo!


----------



## mocmoc (11 Octobre 2008)

*Mais b*rdel arretez avec ses iCones noir horrible !* 
*Mettez y un peu de couleur nom d'un chien ! *


On déprime dans ce fil, on déprime...

..........


----------



## link.javaux (12 Octobre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> *Mais b*rdel arretez avec ses iCones noir horrible !*
> 
> ..........



+1 .....

J'ai pas eu le temps de répondre plutot...

Pour ceux qui cherchait mes icones, comme certain l'on dit, c'est le pack Kobhens

Et pour les coins arrondis sur léopard c'est displaperture


----------



## Bullwei (12 Octobre 2008)

Et voilà le fruit de mon travail....


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2008)

Il est sympa le fond .


----------



## pierre-auvergne (12 Octobre 2008)

ouais. et les icônes ne sont pas noires.


----------



## fantomas.fr (12 Octobre 2008)

Sinon c'est quoi cette image avec le taxi, elle fait référence à quoi ?
Excusez moi d'avance pour mon ignorance :rose:


----------



## greggorynque (13 Octobre 2008)

Desk du matin !

ca faisait quelques temps quand même que je n'avais rien posté  ...


----------



## wath68 (13 Octobre 2008)

@ greggorynque : vraiment très classe, et photo magnifique.
Tu te souviens par hasard du nom du skin pour Adium, celui de la liste de contacts, s'te plaît ? merci.

My new : (juste pour embêter les anti Black System )


----------



## SirG (13 Octobre 2008)

Oh! Le fond, je veux. :love:

Et en plus, le tout est bien coordonné. Bravo.


----------



## Makhno (13 Octobre 2008)

Sympas tous vos desks ! 

je balance le mien, histoire de rebondir sur le noir : j'ajoute quelques touches de couleur, tant dans le wall que dans le dock !!
(j'aime bien Eve pour le finder et Wall-E pour la poubelle, c'est leur rôle nan ?)


----------



## wath68 (13 Octobre 2008)

je vois ma maison ! 

 sympathique, l'explosion de couleurs.


@ SirG : reMix set by da-nadda


----------



## SirG (13 Octobre 2008)

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2008)

greggorynque a dit:


> Desk du matin !
> 
> ca faisait quelques temps quand même que je n'avais rien posté  ...



Magnifique, splendide tout est cohérent.


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2008)

J'adore le contraste entre le dock et le wall.
16/20 : bravo 
@gregorynque : 17/20 :love:


----------



## CERDAN (15 Octobre 2008)

C'est nouveaux de mettre des notes, vous pensez pas que c'est une mauvaise idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Non , pas du tout , ça peut se révéler être un défi 
Si vous ne voulez pas je ne mets plus de notes


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Le fond me fait peur .


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2008)

Voici mon mien :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2008)

Le fond d'écran est top !


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Octobre 2008)

comment il faut faire pour changer l'icone du finder et de la corbeille ?


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2008)

modifier les fichiers
/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/finder.png /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/trashfull.png /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/trashempty.png


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Octobre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> modifier les fichiers
> /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/finder.png /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/trashfull.png /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources/trashempty.png



merci pour se renseignement !

mais sa ne fonctionne pas


----------



## PoM (16 Octobre 2008)

Terrible le fond Terrible1976... Ou peut-on trouver la photo?


----------



## mocmoc (16 Octobre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> merci pour se renseignement !
> 
> mais sa ne fonctionne pas



Il faut relancer la session ! 
Ou alors utilise candybar, c'est bien plus simlple i


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Il faut relancer la session !
> Ou alors utilise candybar, c'est bien plus simlple i



Ou Litelcon, gratuit...


----------



## eleonooore (16 Octobre 2008)

@Toumak : :love:
 Une très jolie impression de froid avec le wall, le dock, les indicateurs... parfaitement SnowLeopard-Ready


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> @Toumak : :love:
> Une très jolie impression de froid avec le wall, le dock, les indicateurs... parfaitement SnowLeopard-Ready



hihi !

tout comme mon coeur et mon mac ... on n'attend que le félin !
RàF des nouveaux MacBook, moi j'attends que SL et tous ses trucs qui zont l'air de cartonner :love:

:bebe:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Toumak, auriez-vous l'obligeance de nous fournir un lien html conduisant à un fichier imagé pour ce fond de bureau ?  .


----------



## mocmoc (16 Octobre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Toumak, auriez-vous l'obligeance de nous fournir un lien html conduisant à un fichier imagé pour ce fond de bureau ?  .



Ouais bon, fais péter le wall ...!


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Octobre 2008)




----------



## wath68 (16 Octobre 2008)

fais gaffe, y'en a qui sont membres du C.R.A.B.S (comité ronchon anti black-system) 


moi j'aime bien  ... à part l'horloge, et iCal qui est bizarre.

(d'ailleurs je vais créer le K.A.W.A (klan against widget alala))


----------



## Makhno (16 Octobre 2008)

Le fichier imagé représentant un membre de la branche des reptiles est disponible ici. 

Veillez à le nourrir une à deux fois par jour pour éviter toute tentative de vous arracher le bout du nez lorsque vous travaillez. 

Edit : Pfff. Je veux faire du genre et en plus je ne fournis pas le bon lien tout en pensant bien faire... Y'a des fois j'vous jure... 
Ben vous aurez le serpent vert de vampire1976 alors... 

Par ailleurs, j'adhère au K.A.W.A :rateau: (et au kawa aussi d'ailleurs)...


----------



## greggorynque (16 Octobre 2008)

moi je préfère les coups de boule aux notes ... 

et 217ae1, APPREND A FAIRE DES MINIATURES ! ! !

je me connecte depuis mon iphone (en modem mais chuut) et dans mon nouveau logement je ne capte que l'edge et tu me pourris la vie avec tes images en taille réelle


----------



## Toumak (16 Octobre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Toumak, auriez-vous l'obligeance de nous fournir un lien html conduisant à un fichier imagé pour ce fond de bureau ?  .





mocmoc a dit:


> Ouais bon, fais péter le wall ...!



oulala, tout ça tout ça !
Si gentiment demandé, commen refuser !
voili :
http://getawallpaper.com/categories/Animals/Leopard/Snow Leopard.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2008)

Grawr merci !


----------



## Fondug (17 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> fais gaffe, y'en a qui sont membres du C.R.A.B.S (comité ronchon anti black-system)
> 
> 
> moi j'aime bien  ... à part l'horloge, et iCal qui est bizarre.
> ...


 
Clair que l'horloge... mais bon, j'aime bien l'ensemble, à part peut-être le contour du dock.

Tiens moi j'vais lancer le TVCPT ('Tain Vous Connaissez Pas Transparentdock ?) 

-> Toumak : Snow Leopard, énorme ! En fait, c'est pas un OS, juste un wall, c'te déception...


----------



## Makhno (17 Octobre 2008)

Ceci dit pour l'horloge, ça ne serait pas celle de macOS X ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>




Un lien pour le wall cher ami ?


----------



## SirG (17 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ SirG : reMix set by da-nadda



Ici pour le lien.


----------



## wath68 (18 Octobre 2008)

Merci SirG, je n'aurais pas fais mieux 


Un petit ''tribute'' :


----------



## link.javaux (18 Octobre 2008)




----------



## SirG (18 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci SirG, je n'aurais pas fais mieux
> 
> 
> Un petit ''tribute'' :


Alors, celui-là, je l'adore.:love:


----------



## mocmoc (18 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci SirG, je n'aurais pas fais mieux
> 
> 
> Un petit ''tribute'' :



Je trouve ca moche.
Je vous laisse deviner pourquoi ... 


un indice : C'est tout noir de partout ! !


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


>




Sympa le dock avec ses icônes textes sur bande noire. 

Comment fais-tu pour avoir un menu pomme _vintage_ ? :love:

C'est dispo pour Tiger ?


----------



## Genox (18 Octobre 2008)

Voila le mien, un ptit peux de bordel dans le dock, mais j'aime ça ! 








:rateau::rateau:


----------



## tioumen (18 Octobre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Un lien pour le wall cher ami ?



Hello !

Je vois sur pas mal de screenshots un icone dans le dock et dans la barre en haut ... on dirai last.fm mais je ne suis pas sur du tout .....

Pourriez vous m'orienter ? 

PS : Je suis curieux de savoir ce que c'est .... 

Merki !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Octobre 2008)

@ Genox : ça sent bon l'Irlande, ça :love: !


----------



## wath68 (18 Octobre 2008)

tioumen a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> Je vois sur pas mal de screenshots un icone dans le dock et dans la barre en haut ... on dirai last.fm mais je ne suis pas sur du tout .....
> 
> ...



Salut

SI tu parles du petit AS, oui, c'est bien le *lecteur LastFM*.


@ Genox : tu devrais rajouter deux-trois widgets météo :rateau:

euh sinon j'suis pas trop fan;  trop de doublons (deux fois l'heure, deux fois le niveau de batterie, deux fois le morceaux en lecture, ...)
Ton desk' serait tellement mieux sans tout ces gadgets. Là il est complètement noyé.

En plus je crois que tu as Quicksilver, non ?
Pourquoi, si tu as toutes tes applications dans le dock ?


----------



## Genox (18 Octobre 2008)

@wath
T'a raison j'ai viré les trucs en doublons, sinon pour le widget météo j'habite dans un coin tellement perdu qu'il n'y a même pas la météo, et personnellement ça ne m'est pas trop utile.

Sinon, ouais j'ai Quicksilver mais je ne m'en sert pas énormément, hormis pour lancer Firefox, je devrais apprendre a l'utiliser plus, je sais


----------



## deripeda (19 Octobre 2008)

Une personne bien aimable aurait-elle le lien du wall pour cette magnifique femme fumant sa cigarette ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## G.rom (19 Octobre 2008)

C'est fou le succès de coversutra, 15 juste pour avoir la pochette sur le bureau, ça fait chero


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Bowtie qui sera plus beau et gratuit (on attend tous sa sortie).


----------



## Makhno (20 Octobre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bowtie qui sera plus beau et gratuit (on attend tous sa sortie).



Pfiou... se sont pas foulés pour leur site... Même pas un screenshot tout riquiqui ! 
Et j'aime pô trop les bétas...


----------



## dmo95 (20 Octobre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


>



Tous simplement énorme le dock, un interface tous droit sortie de Minority Report, nice


----------



## nicolasf (20 Octobre 2008)

G.rom a dit:


> C'est fou le succès de coversutra, 15 juste pour avoir la pochette sur le bureau, ça fait chero



Ça ne sert pas qu'à ça... CoverSutra est une application assez complète permettant de gérer iTunes à l'aide de raccourcis, offrant une fonction de recherche dans la barre des menus (ce qui permet, par exemple, d'ajouter un album ou des morceaux à une liste de lecture sans passer sur iTunes), un contrôleur HUD bien pratique quand on travaille sur une autre application, et divers autres fonctions comme le "scrobbling" Last.fm.

Bref, une solution complète. Je ne sais pas si je l'aurais achetée seule (j'ai eu l'application dans un pack) mais cette application m'est très utile au quotidien.


----------



## wath68 (20 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'ai acheté TotalTunes Control, 8$ (5,95&#8364, que je trouve beaucoup plus stable que CoverSutra, avec les mêmes fonctions, et plus joli (avis perso).


Desk' de la semaine :





Wall' : Lonely Tree by Phoenix1981
J'adore les icônes de la barre de menu de chez MacThemes.


----------



## G.rom (20 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

Joli le fond .


----------



## BS0D (20 Octobre 2008)

G.rom a dit:


>


 
le dock est bien en accord avec le fond


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Moi j'ai acheté TotalTunes Control, 8$ (5,95), que je trouve beaucoup plus stable que CoverSutra, avec les mêmes fonctions, et plus joli (avis perso).
> 
> 
> Desk' de la semaine :
> ...



J'adore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Moi j'ai acheté TotalTunes Control, 8$ (5,95), que je trouve beaucoup plus stable que CoverSutra, avec les mêmes fonctions, et plus joli (avis perso).
> 
> 
> Desk' de la semaine :
> ...


Coucou ! 
:love:
C'est quoi le theme pour adium ? 
Merci !


----------



## wath68 (20 Octobre 2008)

Merci Marie :rose:


@ Etienne : le thème pour Adium c'est *Darkness*.

*Et le lien pour le wall'*.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

Merci mais c'est le thème d'adium que je cherche pas l'icône :rose:
Ta liste de contacts si tu préfères


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Octobre 2008)

Nouveau desk (oui, deux semaines, c'est beaucoup, faut changer )  :




*Cliquer sur l'image pour agrandir*

J'ai gardé le dock et les icônes, il n'y a que le fond d'écran qui a changé.


----------



## wath68 (21 Octobre 2008)

Ha oups, j'avais mal lu, je te présente toutes mes confuses.

Le thème c'est *The Complete Adium HUD Skin*, avec les indicateurs de statut *Candyball*.

@ Marie : c'est MAGnIfiQUE, et Hans Zimmer


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Octobre 2008)

Punaise. Marie Stockolm : énorme. la photo est vraiment sympa.



et hop, membre d'élite.


----------



## Psycho_fls (21 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ami du wee-end, ami des desks, bonsoir
> 
> Voici le mien du moment. Je suis revenu aux icônes 3D...



Joli !
Au passage Tonio, t'aurais un lien pour le wall ?


Cya mate !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Joli !
> Au passage Tonio, t'aurais un lien pour le wall ?
> 
> 
> Cya mate !



Merci!
Demander si gentiment par un inconnu, je ne peux pas refuser...

Le voici. Tu remarquera l'inversion des couleurs, un petit coup de gimp et c'est fait .

Sinon, ça fait longtemps que tu n'as pas posté un petit desk, alex...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Marie : c'est MAGnIfiQUE, et Hans Zimmer





pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Punaise. Marie Stockolm : énorme. la photo est vraiment sympa.
> [/SIZE]



 Merci à vous :love: !

Pour la peine, je l'ai mis sur DeviantArt, s'il vous fait envie .


----------



## popey91 (22 Octobre 2008)

moi j'ai essayer de mettre l'image d'un imac comme icone de macintosh hd, mais ça va pas, quand je fait la procedure (copier-coller), au lieu de mettre l'image en tant que tel comme icone de macintosh hd, il me met l'icone de l'image (si vous voyer ce que je veut dire, avec le type de fichier.ex; 2 photos et en dessous pdf).

comment on fait alors?


----------



## Fondug (22 Octobre 2008)

J'comprends pas trop ce que tu dis, mais si tu utilises un outils comme CocoThumbX, gratuit, tu peux créer toi meme tes icones, donc au format .icns


----------



## wath68 (22 Octobre 2008)

Avec CandyBar (payos), ou LiteIcon (gratos).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

Hop ça faisait longtemps





Applications : Anxiety, Dragthing, GeekTool, Yahoo! Widget avec ce widget

Fond d'écran :  Distance And Time par Imrik

Icônes : Gaia08 par Imrik et Naalo


----------



## mocmoc (22 Octobre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Hop ça faisait longtemps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est un mac ? ? :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

Oui .


----------



## CERDAN (22 Octobre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Hop ça faisait longtemps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Petit changement de style à la vue du fond d'écran, cela reste très convainquant .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2008)

Magnifique C0rentin


----------



## Bibabelou (22 Octobre 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> Pour ceux qui cherchait mes icones, comme certain l'on dit, c'est le pack Kobhens



salut!
en ce moment, j'apprécie particulièrement ce genre d'icônes minimalistes...ou puis-je en trouver d'autres dans ce style??? (genre pour parralel, carnet d'adresses, utilitaires, etc...)
Merci!!!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Octobre 2008)

Tu peux faire ça sous Toshop avec le fichier psd fourni dans le pack (comme aussi changer les couleurs, pour passer au noir, par exemple).


----------



## popey91 (22 Octobre 2008)

ok, merci à vous


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Octobre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Hop ça faisait longtemps
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le truc qui laisse de marbre !


----------



## popey91 (22 Octobre 2008)

et il y a moyen de changer l'icône d'un truc individuellement?

par exemple avoir un icône pour macintosh hd et un icône différent pour mon autre partition?


----------



## CERDAN (23 Octobre 2008)

Oui oui, tu changes l'icône du macintosh hd en faisant la manip &#63743;+i --> &#63743;+v sur l'icône bleutée.
Ca ne changera pas tes autres icones de partitions .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Hello

Voila mon dernier


----------



## Psycho_fls (23 Octobre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci!
> Demander si gentiment par un inconnu, je ne peux pas refuser...
> 
> Le voici. Tu remarquera l'inversion des couleurs, un petit coup de gimp et c'est fait .
> ...




Cheers mate !

Ouais, ça faisait un bye que j'avais pas posté tout court en fait. Les jours sont trop courts !
Le prochain desk est pour bientôt, promis  



+

joli nico !



+2

Je cehrche depuis tout à l'heure (deux bonnes heures en fait, et ça commence à me &@#*$$* de £`§#@@) les icônes sous forme de texte pour le finder et les apps courantes de OSX avec, si possible et ça serait top moumoute, les mêmes pour office...

J'enverrai toute ma gratitude à mon sauveur !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Je cehrche depuis tout à l'heure (deux bonnes heures en fait, et ça commence à me &@#*$$* de £`§#@@) les icônes sous forme de texte pour le finder et les apps courantes de OSX avec, si possible et ça serait top moumoute, les mêmes pour office...
> 
> J'enverrai toute ma gratitude à mon sauveur !



Ben regarde quelques posts plus haut et tu as la solution, à moins que les Kobhens ne te conviennent pas?

Et après tu passes par Gimp pour créer ceux que tu n'as pas (finder, office...), pour la couleur, etc...

Ca te réussis pas de travailler...


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Octobre 2008)

Voici le mien 




Ce que j'aime dans ce desk, c'est l'aspect rétro avec la mise en avant des niveaux de gris mais néanmoins le côté super-clean dû à l'interface graphique de Leopard, avec beaucoup d'ombrés, d'effets de relief, et toujours cette simplicité à laquelle Apple nous a habitué depuis la sortie de Mac OS X. :love:
C'est peut-être un détail, mais vous avez sans doute remarqué que le haut du front de notre Steve adoré met en valeur les boutons de la barre du haut, puisqu'il crée un halo lumineux sur cette même barre. 
Je tiens évidemment à préciser que je ne fais pas partie d'une secte d'adorateurs de Steve, mais c'est quand même grâce à lui que ce forum existe  et que j'ai mon pseudo à défendre, moi ! 

PS : Si vous aussi vous souhaitez savoir comment faire l'effet 3D + Reflet à la manière Apple comme sur ma preview, n'hésitez pas à m'en parler !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

Avoir Steve Jobs en fond d'écran .


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Octobre 2008)

nico-r a dit:


> Hello
> 
> Voila mon dernier



Un lien pour le Wall ? Et tes icônes de dock ? Ca gère tout ça !!!! Nice work


----------



## wath68 (24 Octobre 2008)

Décidément, plus c'est sombre, plus je préfère.

- Un wall' déjà utilisé, mais 'toshopé un peu cette fois-ci (hé oui, entre autres pour l'assombrir lol)
- Icônes Dok : BlackSystem by VeGrafik
- TotalTunes Control pour la pochette.
- Icônes HD : Plexis Dock by Aerotox






@ Nico-r :  très ... Kill-Billien. J'aime bien le contraste noir-jaune.

@ MacFanatic : très euuhhh ... MacFanatic lol


----------



## Fondug (24 Octobre 2008)

Wath, 'gnifique, as usual... Y'a plus qu'à trouver une icone avec une alerte de nouveaux messages noir, parce que là, ça tranche un peu quoi... 

Bon, j'voulais recustomiser ma liste de contact Adium, et elle a disparu, impossible de la faire réapparaitre... Gnééééééé. Je crois que mon mb est en train de me dire qu'il faudrait que je lui achète un frère. Sale bête !!


----------



## mocmoc (24 Octobre 2008)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Voici le mien
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1) je suis bluffé !
2) Comment as tu fais l'éffet frouiDi
3) Fais péter le Wall ! 

Si ca c'est pas clair !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2008)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Un lien pour le Wall ? Et tes icônes de dock ? Ca gère tout ça !!!! Nice work



> Merci  Pour le wall c'est une créa perso. Je pourrai sans doute le mettre en ligne.
Sinon pour les icones c'est Blob 3 HD de Martin Lexow, avec custom sur les applications manquantes.



wath68 a dit:


> @ Nico-r :  très ... Kill-Billien. J'aime bien le contraste noir-jaune.



> Merci à toi wath68 (voisin - 67). Tu fait tjs de beau desk :love:


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Octobre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> 1) je suis bluffé !
> 2) Comment as tu fais l'éffet frouiDi
> 3) Fais péter le Wall !
> 
> Si ca c'est pas clair !



Pour mocmoc : Mon Wall c'est par *ICI*

Sinon si je n'ai pas trop compris ce que tu entendais par effet "frouiDi" mais si tu parle de l'effet preview, voilà comment procéder sur Ps : *ICI* un petit lien. L'effet de perspective est  mentionné en bas de la page.
Mais je pense que je ferais une tite vidéo de démo car je ne crois pas que ce soit très clair...


----------



## Psycho_fls (24 Octobre 2008)

A y esssst, comme promis, mon dernier desk en date :







le fond vient de google et je saurais plus vous donner l'auteur... (mais je peux le mettre à dispo sur imageshack)
les icônes : Amora (par amour du... Ok, je sors  )
le dock : Doctor who (tout comme les icônes, il vient d'icon fatory)

Bien à vous...


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Octobre 2008)

New desktop !


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Octobre 2008)

Desktop au thème Homer Simpson


----------



## wath68 (24 Octobre 2008)

wow, 12 minutes. 

Mon avis : le 1er, trop chargé. Le 2ème, trop ''simpsonesque''.

Et puis ce dock ...
(tu peux enlever le stack ''applications'', vu qu'elles sont toutes dehors )


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Octobre 2008)

Encore un New Desk ! Apple Bling-Bling !


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Octobre 2008)

Encooooore New Desk, bien que wath68 a l'air d'avoir horreur de mes desktops ^^


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Octobre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> A y esssst, comme promis, mon dernier desk en date :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supeeeer le desk ! J'aime bien la profondeur et les icônes sur la table !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2008)

nico-r, C0rentin, Wath, Psycho_fls, Mac Fanatic: bravo pour vos desks et merci de votre participation :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Octobre 2008)

Nouvelle production - je ne pense pas m'en servir longtemps, parce que j'aime pas les fonds d'écran "OS", mais j'avais envie de vous montrer le fond d'écran que je viens de finir (vive Toshop !), d'après le carton de la Keynote :




Click for full size

A l'usage, il faudrait revenir aux Kobhens ivoire, pour plus de lisibilité.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Octobre 2008)

Wath je te remercierai jamais assez pour le wallpaper, je le trouve terrible


----------



## wath68 (24 Octobre 2008)

De rien. 
*Ici* j'ai posté un lien pour la version sans le texte ''Remixed Life'', qui est placé trop près du dock à mon gout, au cas ou.

Plus une autre version, directement de la page DeviantArt du modèle




@ Marie : joli wall' sombre, comme je les aime


----------



## MacFanatic (25 Octobre 2008)

@ Marie : J'aime bien les trois leds indicateurs de ton dock


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

Très joli shot Fab .


----------



## NoobSmoke (25 Octobre 2008)

New Desk


----------



## imacg5mortel (25 Octobre 2008)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Desktop au thème Homer Simpson


Tu devrais en plus changer les icones du dock, ça rendrait encore plus homgène le resultat, et tes Desks n'en seront que plus persos


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Octobre 2008)

MacFanatic a dit:


> @ Marie : J'aime bien les trois leds indicateurs de ton dock



Pour ça, il faut remercier l'ancienne version de SuperDocker


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Nouvelle production - je ne pense pas m'en servir longtemps, parce que j'aime pas les fonds d'écran "OS", mais j'avais envie de vous montrer le fond d'écran que je viens de finir (vive Toshop !), d'après le carton de la Keynote :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'adore ! dommage qu'on puisse pas te "copiter" le fond d'écran.. 

A+


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Octobre 2008)

Il suffit de demander 

Ici le fond d'écran


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Octobre 2008)

Et bien... Merci.


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

Voici mon mien, depuis le temps que je le dit 





Je ne suis pas tres custo, je change juste le wall (et le dock, car celui de léopard )

bon, maintenant que j'ai posté mon desk, je vais pouvoir prendre une photo de mon bureau (l'autre, celui qui est en bordel


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2008)

Le fond d'écran fait tout .


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

ah oui, j'oubliait, et le poisson pour les icones  (trouvé cet aprem chez Apple )


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Octobre 2008)

Et mon petit dernier.

​

Cliquer pour agrandir.​
A+, Pierre.


----------



## BS0D (25 Octobre 2008)

Claque bien ton wall, t'as un lien ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (25 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ah oui, j'oubliait, et le poisson pour les icones  (trouvé cet aprem chez Apple )



Wha, j'avais pas connecté que c'était un poisson... Tu as pensé à faire pivoter les arêtes de 90° ? Parce que c'est pas évident, comme ça...

@ Pierre : c'est énergisant, pour la mauvaise saison qui arrive


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

En fait, pour les arêtes, tu as deux sets: un horizontal et un vertical. J'ai pris le set vertical pour tout les morceaux, mais j'aurais aussi pu combiner 

Bon, je fais voir ce que je peux faire


----------



## Psycho_fls (25 Octobre 2008)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Supeeeer le desk ! J'aime bien la profondeur et les icônes sur la table !





tumb a dit:


> nico-r, C0rentin, Wath, Psycho_fls, Mac Fanatic: bravo pour vos desks et merci de votre participation :love:




merci, merci


----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

@marie: y'a aussi un kit 'serpent' 
alors, j'ai collé des morceaux de serpents entre la tête et la queue du poisson... bref, j'ai un poisson qui nage a 90° et qui à la scoliose


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Claque bien ton wall, t'as un lien ?



Ouais ! Tiens : http://videa.deviantart.com/art/ABSINTHE-52332143

A+


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Octobre 2008)




----------



## flotow (25 Octobre 2008)

faut pas avoir peur du noir chez toi


----------



## link.javaux (25 Octobre 2008)

y a moyen de mettre spotlight et la pomme de la barre des menu en noir, ça déchirerait un peu plus


----------



## greggorynque (26 Octobre 2008)

dsl de m'énerver un peu, mais FAITES DES MINIATURES ! ! ! ! !

surtout toi 217ae1 on te l'a déja demandé plusieurs dois !


----------



## tweek (26 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> faut pas avoir peur du noir chez toi



7000 post, tain, t'as eu du repit pour spammer toi? 



217codesomething: Bien le set 3D de ve, le fond aussi, a part la pomme bien moche homemade, cest joli


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

Sur le powermac


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Wath je te remercierai jamais assez pour le wallpaper, je le trouve terrible



Mince j'ai oublié le nom du logiciel avec tous les petits widgets que tu utilises sur le bureau, pourrais-tu me rafraîchir la mémoire ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2008)

Stattoo de Panic


----------



## Kukana (26 Octobre 2008)

*Dirty*


----------



## link.javaux (26 Octobre 2008)

Kukana a dit:


> ...



Blink 182, hi hi


----------



## popey91 (26 Octobre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Oui oui, tu changes l'icône du macintosh hd en faisant la manip &#63743;+i --> &#63743;+v sur l'icône bleutée.
> Ca ne changera pas tes autres icones de partitions .



ok merci, sa marche


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Octobre 2008)

Variations sur le noir et l'arc-en-ciel :




Click for full size


----------



## BS0D (26 Octobre 2008)

Très joli


----------



## flotow (26 Octobre 2008)

je prefere la version couleur a la version BW!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> Stattoo de Panic



Merci .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Octobre 2008)

Merci à tous


----------



## Zyrkon (26 Octobre 2008)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> New Desk


Salut, je suis nouveau dans le monde Mac, et j'aimerais savoir comment placer une petite jaquette comme sur ton wallpaper


----------



## link.javaux (26 Octobre 2008)

tu peux le faire avec plusieur logiciel;
coversutra, coverstream ou encore totaltunescontrol


----------



## Macounette (26 Octobre 2008)

... mais mon desk est resté. Sans prétentions... les lunes (icônes et wall) proviennent de Marmalade Moon.



​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2008)

Magnifique ma petite Macounette .


----------



## BS0D (26 Octobre 2008)

Voici une petite modification de mon Desk :

Voir la pièce jointe 18882


Taille réelle


----------



## CERDAN (26 Octobre 2008)

Très petite contribution conquise sur un coup de coeur


----------



## Gauthier (26 Octobre 2008)

Petite question : je viens de télécharger CandyBar. 
Je suppose qu'avant de modifier mes icônes je dois sauvegarder ceux que j'ai actuellement, mais comment faire ?
Edit : iContainer c'est ca ?


----------



## eleonooore (26 Octobre 2008)

CandyBar s'en charge 
Un iContainer, c'est un ensemble d'icônes dans un seul contenant spécialement prévu pour CandyBar. Pas de lien avec la sauvegarde des icônes par défaut.

Have fun !


----------



## LoliLilou (26 Octobre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> ... mais mon desk est resté. Sans prétentions... les lunes (icônes et wall) proviennent de Marmalade Moon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hello tout le monde ! Je voudrai savoir ou as-tu trouvé ton dock ? (je parle de la barre noire et les indicateurs très tylés ) merci beaucoup 

Meme question pour BS0D ^^


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Octobre 2008)

Il faut aller voir du côté du logiciel de custo SuperDocker ancienne version.


----------



## eleonooore (26 Octobre 2008)

Mon soutien au C.R.A.B.S.  :





(le fond d'écran a été donné ici il y a bien longtemps, mais je ne souviens plus par qui... Je cherche...)

Edit : J'ai fait un peu d'archéo : merci greggorynque  !


----------



## BS0D (26 Octobre 2008)

J'ai trouvé mes indicateurs là


----------



## Didjo (26 Octobre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Très petite contribution conquise sur un coup de coeur



Enorme ce wall ! Where does it come from ? :love:


----------



## wath68 (26 Octobre 2008)

LoliLilou a dit:


> Hello tout le monde ! Je voudrai savoir ou as-tu trouvé ton dock ? (je parle de la barre noire et les indicateurs très tylés ) merci beaucoup
> 
> Meme question pour BS0D ^^



Le dock et les indicateurs (4 couleurs) sont là : http://www.vanillasoap.com/goodies.html

@Didjo : va voir dans les derniers messages, rubrique ''coups de coeur''


----------



## yoyocaesar (26 Octobre 2008)

Modeste contribution à mon tour

je pense qu'il n'est nullement besoin de vous présenter le fond d'écran, comme beaucoup j'ai accroché ^^







http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1wm6.png


----------



## wath68 (26 Octobre 2008)

ça me dit vaguement quelque chose, en effet.


----------



## LoliLilou (26 Octobre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Toujours le même desk', je me suis dit qu'il fallait aussi changer les icônes, alors voilà :


 
J'adoooooooooooooooore !!!!!! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:
Où as-tu trouvé tes icones ?


----------



## Gauthier (26 Octobre 2008)

Vraiment super CandyBar, je le découvre depuis tout à l'heure.
Autre question : Peut-on modifier l'icone d'un et un seul dossier ? Je voudrais changer l'icone d'un dossier se trouvant sur le bureau, mais juste celui-là.


----------



## EMqA (26 Octobre 2008)

En espérant que tu sois familier avec l'anglais.


----------



## Gauthier (26 Octobre 2008)

Ah, désolé :rateau:
Le Quick Drop était réduit j'ai pas fais attention. Merveilleux en tout cas, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Rémi M (27 Octobre 2008)

Voilà un bon moment que je n'ai pas poster, voici mon Desktop


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Comme promis, voila le lien pour le wallpaper.









tumb a dit:


> nico-r, C0rentin, Wath, Psycho_fls, Mac Fanatic: bravo pour vos desks et merci de votre participation :love:



Merci Thumb


----------



## CERDAN (27 Octobre 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> Enorme ce wall ! Where does it come from ? :love:



Je suis d'accord; et il existe plusieurs versions, avec différentes couleurs ! 

*I Can't Swim - Wallpaper Manicho*





Un grand merci à wath68 !

Have fun !


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Octobre 2008)

immortal2 a dit:


> Voilà un bon moment que je n'ai pas poster, voici mon Desktop​



excellent l'allumage des applis dans le dock! tu tiens ça d'où?


----------



## BS0D (27 Octobre 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> excellent l'allumage des applis dans le dock! tu tiens ça d'où?


Salut, 

Tu as les réponses dans ces 2 posts là pour les indicateurs: 




BS0D a dit:


> J'ai trouvé mes indicateurs là





wath68 a dit:


> Le dock et les indicateurs (4 couleurs) sont là : http://www.vanillasoap.com/goodies.html




NB: pour le changement du dock manuellement, la procédure est expliquée sur www.leoparddocks.com


----------



## wath68 (27 Octobre 2008)

Petit essai ... en attendant de travailler le fond un peu trop neutre.






*Dirty*

- Photos de Chema Madoz


----------



## Macounette (27 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Le dock et les indicateurs (4 couleurs) sont là : http://www.vanillasoap.com/goodies.html


Yep, c'est de là que je les ai 
Avec Candy Bar la modif c'est en deux coups de cuillère à pot 
(d'ailleurs c'est à se demander comment cela se fait-il que je ne change pas plus souvent  :rose


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Octobre 2008)

Nouveau fond d'écran et nouvelles icônes :




Click for full size

Pour le wall, ça se passe par-là (je devance Pierre, cette fois )

Zoom sur la corbeille :

Pleine :



Click for full size

Vide :



Click for full size

Je me suis même tâtée pour ne pas lui mettre d'icône quand elle est vide, parce que pas besoin de la voir à ce moment-là. A votre avis ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

J'adore :love:
Bravo à toi


----------



## Fondug (27 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je me suis même tâtée pour ne pas lui mettre d'icône quand elle est vide, parce que pas besoin de la voir à ce moment-là. A votre avis ?



Bah perso, j'trouve que ça ne va pas avec les autres icones du docks, idem pour celles du finder, iCal etc. Mais ce n'est que mon avis hein


----------



## marcelpahud (27 Octobre 2008)

Toujours de très beaux desks ici comme toujours.

Petite contribution de ma part après avoir trouvé *LES* icônes qu'il me fallait !!


----------



## Fondug (27 Octobre 2008)

Desk du moment, ptêt que si j'ai pas trop la flemme j'passerai les blob3 en noir...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2008)

Sympa l'ambiance


----------



## palmagora (27 Octobre 2008)

immortal2 a dit:


> Voilà un bon moment que je n'ai pas poster, voici mon Desktop



Géant !! Tu pourrais poster le fond ou un lien ? Merci


----------



## Bibabelou (28 Octobre 2008)

gros coup de coeur pour le wall, j'aime assez les icônes, bien contrastées dans leur simplicité avec le wall très travaillé et les indicateurs du dock super fun!

aimerez-vous aussi?


----------



## Fondug (28 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'aime beaucouo ton desk Bibabelou là (ok c'est nul). Mais trés homogène et super wall. Les icones, ça ne serait pas "flat icons" ou un truc dans ce genre ? Et je pense que le wall irait trés bien avec les blob3... hum


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Moi j'aime beaucouo ton desk Bibabelou là (ok c'est nul). Mais trés homogène et super wall. Les icones, ça ne serait pas "flat icons" ou un truc dans ce genre ? Et je pense que le wall irait trés bien avec les blob3... hum



mdr the King is alive !
Le wall' est splendide.

Euh sinon les icônes c'est Albook de Laurent Baumann


noiretblancophobe et sujet au vertige s'abstenir ...




et là on va me dire ''ouais mais on ne distingue pas bien les icônes du dock!''

:rateau: c'est le but.

Et celui là c'est pour montrer les icônes de dossiers ColorFlow, que je trouve géniaux.


----------



## Zyrkon (28 Octobre 2008)

Voila le mien, c'est pas super poussé je vous l'accord mais j'aime bien


----------



## Fondug (28 Octobre 2008)

Wath, j'aime beaucoup le deuxième, sauf que je trouve qu'on ne distingue pas bien les icones du dock... 

Ouais Allbooks, quel boulet, j'les ai aussi, même pas capable de trouver le nom correct, ce feignant que je suis...

Zyrkon, vu de ma fenêtre, un desk réussi n'est pas forcément poussé en terme de custo, mais se doit d'être avant tout homogène, et le tient colle parfaitement à "ma" description de la custo


----------



## Gauthier (28 Octobre 2008)

Mon desk, vraiment très modeste comparativement à certains magnifiques qu'on peut trouver dans ce sujet, mais qui représente bien l'idée que j'ai de Mac OS :




=> http://www.imagup.com/imgs/1225206932.html

(Je n'ai pas vraiment modifié les icones du dock)


----------



## lowooh (28 Octobre 2008)

Voila le mien. Rien de bien élaboré mais j'aime bien.


----------



## mrwest (28 Octobre 2008)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Toujours de très beaux desks ici comme toujours.
> 
> Petite contribution de ma part après avoir trouvé *LES* icônes qu'il me fallait !!



Très beau fond d'écran, j'adore !
Le tout est bien recherché et sort de l'ordinaire ! Bravo à toi !


----------



## CERDAN (28 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Et celui là c'est pour montrer les icônes de dossiers ColorFlow, que je trouve géniaux.




Un petit h en trop pour le lien 

edit : c'est corrigé.


----------



## Bullwei (28 Octobre 2008)

Pas particulièrement de bonne humeur en ce moment...


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Un petit h en trop pour le lien
> 
> edit : c'est corrigé.



 bien vu !






et j'en profite pour mettre le lien pour les icônes dossiers : *ColorFlow by Bandar*

Voilà.


----------



## pjak (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## vampire1976 (28 Octobre 2008)

Fait maison ^^


----------



## Maximouse (28 Octobre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Fait maison ^^



C'est vraiment du très beau travail
Un lien pour la pattern d'origine ?


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Octobre 2008)

J'ai pris la pattern d'un Desk sur devientart mais elle n'était pas disponible seule, je l'ai donc pris avec Photoshop et j'ai fais ma sauce, je met ça a dispo dès que possible.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Octobre 2008)

@ vampire1976 : c'est magnifique :love: !


----------



## vampire1976 (28 Octobre 2008)




----------



## Maximouse (28 Octobre 2008)

Ca ne fait que confirmer le boulot que tu as fait

Merci Môssieur


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Octobre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>


Superbe! tu aurais un lien?


----------



## BS0D (29 Octobre 2008)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Superbe! tu aurais un lien?



OUAIS


----------



## estcethomas (29 Octobre 2008)

pjak a dit:


>



un numéro, un nom pour cette fille superbe à la peau soyeuse?


----------



## vampire1976 (29 Octobre 2008)

Oui elle est ici : 

http://da-nadda.deviantart.com/art/reMix-set-Clean-version-101177829


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2008)

Merci.

Je ne retrouve plus le lien exact, mais il me semble que j'avais tapé ''new york b&w'' dans google image.

Sinon, je t'ai posté l'image sur ImageShack







Voilà 




estcethomas a dit:


> un numéro, un nom pour cette fille superbe à la peau soyeuse?



*http://zenibyfajnie.deviantart.com/gallery/*


----------



## estcethomas (29 Octobre 2008)

juste une question elle est prise d'où cette photo? je crois avoir compris que c'était à new york mais ou à new york?


----------



## Fondug (29 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> juste une question elle est prise d'où cette photo? je crois avoir compris que c'était à new york mais ou à new york?


 
L'immeuble avec les fenêtres noires et les encadrements blanc, chu pas loin de parier qu'il est sur la 42eme, au bord d'un park (Bryant) ? Cet immeuble, si c'est bien celui là, a les premiers étages avec les murs un peu incurvés.

Donc aprés, d'où a été pris cette photo... ça peut être d'hélico avec un téléobj. L'autre immeuble à droite de l'image, et qui a une architecture qui fait penser à l'Empire State Bulding, il me parle aussi mais il est bien trop petit pour être l'ESB qui est sur la 34eme.

Donc j'en sais rien. Mais j'dirai que ce n'est pas pris d'un bulding, et que ça shoote vers le sud, donc elle doit être prise aux alentours south central park (59), au pire en haut du Plaza, mais il n'est pas si haut comme building


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2008)

Une petite recherche fructueuse...
http://www.wallpaperstop.com/galwp/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=5811&g2_serialNumber=1&g2_GALLERYSID=1538411b8186d4e37d35b8a5e6c46843


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> un numéro, un nom pour cette fille superbe à la peau soyeuse?



06.

Voilà un numéro


----------



## Makhno (29 Octobre 2008)

Pfiou, pas venu depuis longtemps moi... 



MarieStockholm a dit:


> Zoom sur la corbeille :
> 
> Pleine :
> 
> ...



J'y avais pensé aussi à rien mettre. Mais c'est possible ??? 



wath68 a dit:


> http://lbaumann.com/icons.html
> noiretblancophobe et sujet au vertige s'abstenir ...
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore ! Et clair que c'est le but !!! 

Et sinon, plein de chouettes desks sur les je sais pas combien de pages que je n'avais pas lues...


----------



## BS0D (29 Octobre 2008)

estcethomas a dit:


> juste une question elle est prise d'où cette photo? je crois avoir compris que c'était à new york mais ou à new york?



Du haut de l'*Empire State Building* j'imagine... 
comme on ne voit pas trop les buildings alentours c'est difficile à dire (on ne voit pas la MetLife Tower, ni la Chrysler Tower, aucun repère distinctif).


----------



## Fondug (29 Octobre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Du haut de l'*Empire State Building* j'imagine...
> comme on ne voit pas trop les buildings alentours c'est difficile à dire (on ne voit pas la MetLife Tower, ni la Chrysler Tower, aucun repère distinctif).


 
J'pense pas perso. J'ai retrouvé le nom du building blanc dont je parlais plus haut et qui est le seul repère que je reconnais

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W._R._Grace_Building


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2008)

Au cas ou, j'ai retrouvé le lien original, avec plusieurs résolutions,
mais malheureusement aucune indications sur l'auteur, ou le lieu exact.

*http://wallpaperstock.net/new-york-madness-wallpapers_w10996.html*


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Octobre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> J'y avais pensé aussi à rien mettre. Mais c'est possible ???



Oui, c'est ce que j'ai fini par faire... Il suffit de créer un psd vierge et de le passer par img2icns pour avoir une magnifique icône invisible. Et je ne regrette pas, c'est beaucoup plus clean sur le dock.


----------



## Makhno (29 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que j'ai fini par faire... Il suffit de créer un psd vierge et de le passer par img2icns pour avoir une magnifique icône invisible. Et je ne regrette pas, c'est beaucoup plus clean sur le dock.



Et tu crois que tu ferais tourner ta magnifique icône transparente ? 
Je sais pas si je vais m'en servir, j'aime bien mon wall-E... 
Le transparent pour le vide et wall-E quand c'est plein. Mais comme j'ai jamais ma corbeille vide, je le verrai plus du tout...

Au moins histoire d'essayer


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Octobre 2008)

Voilà qui est fait  !


----------



## MiluX (29 Octobre 2008)

Pour rester dans le black & white :





Pour le desk, j'ai juste redimensionné l'image de cet article.
Sinon les icônes ont été black&whitées avec photoshop, sauf firefox, adium et les dossiers...

Encore bonne soirée,

MiluX


----------



## Makhno (29 Octobre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Voilà qui est fait  !



Merchi !! J'ai la flemme de tester ce soir. Je verrai ça un de ces soirs et passerai montrer par ici 



MiluX a dit:


> Pour rester dans le black & white :
> 
> Sinon les icônes ont été black&whitées avec photoshop, sauf firefox, adium et les dossiers...



Fait gaffe, ce comportement est dangereux ici 
Sympa ton desk ceci dit


----------



## MiluX (29 Octobre 2008)

Qu'est-ce qui est dangereux ? Travailler avec photoshop ou tout faire en black&white ?


----------



## Makhno (29 Octobre 2008)

La deuxième option. Le C.R.A.B.S veille :rateau:


----------



## MiluX (29 Octobre 2008)

C'est vrai que personnellement je n'arriverait pas à vivre tous les jours avec du black&white...


----------



## Makhno (29 Octobre 2008)

Bah le noir, c'est comme pour les fringues, ça va avec tout et c'est passe partout...


----------



## flotow (29 Octobre 2008)

déjà eu celui la 

sympa  (comme beaucoup sur interfacelift )


----------



## Zyrkon (29 Octobre 2008)

http://img357.imageshack.us/img357/1402/image1oc3.png

Je peux les trouver où ces icones là (le dock) ? Merci


----------



## MiluX (30 Octobre 2008)

Bolb 3 HD


----------



## Makhno (30 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> déjà eu celui la
> 
> sympa  (comme beaucoup sur interfacelift )



Suis abonné à leur fil rss pour les wallpapers :love:


----------



## G.rom (30 Octobre 2008)

Bibabelou a dit:


> gros coup de coeur pour le wall, j'aime assez les icônes, bien contrastées dans leur simplicité avec le wall très travaillé et les indicateurs du dock super fun!
> 
> aimerez-vous aussi?


Très joli,on pourrait avoir un lien pour le wall?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

G.rom a dit:


> Très joli,on pourrait avoir un lien pour le wall?



Je me permet de répondre : ICI


----------



## G.rom (30 Octobre 2008)

Merci


----------



## Pierre-Nico (30 Octobre 2008)

voilà mon premier desk depuis mon passage au MBP (late 2008) reçu tout juste mardi, très belle machine !

avant j'étais sur un iBook, punaise, le changement de résolution est impressionnant !

Afficher la capture


----------



## Simphusband (30 Octobre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> voilà mon premier desk depuis mon passage au MBP (late 2008) reçu tout juste mardi, très belle machine !
> 
> avant j'étais sur un iBook, punaise, le changement de résolution est impressionnant !
> 
> Afficher la capture



Salut.
J'aime beaucoups la photo, tu auré un lien stp???

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

Simphusband a dit:


> Salut.
> J'aime beaucoups la photo, tu auré un lien stp???
> 
> Merci




Je me permet encore une nouvelle fois : ICI


----------



## tweek (30 Octobre 2008)

nico-r a dit:


> Je me permet de répondre : ICI




Il a vraiment un photoblog magnifique, ses cliches sont exceptionnels.

Merci d'avoir poste le lien, je vais creuser dans le site, je tuerais pour avoir les hi-res du wallpaper  :love:


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (30 Octobre 2008)

Voici le mien pour le moment :







J'aime les choses simples


----------



## Anonyme (30 Octobre 2008)

C'est une power ranger ? 
Très réussi , notamment les icônes des disques durs


----------



## plo0m (30 Octobre 2008)

pjak a dit:


>



Je déterre je sais, mais je découvre, JESUS MARIE JOSEPH, comment on fait ce truc de chat transparent trop beau???????!!:rateau:


----------



## AppleGold (30 Octobre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Je déterre je sais, mais je découvre, JESUS MARIE JOSEPH, comment on fait ce truc de chat transparent trop beau???????!!:rateau:



La réponse se trouve vers le bas de cette page


----------



## plo0m (30 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Voici mon mien, depuis le temps que je le dit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jésus Marie Joseph, mais c'est quoi dites ce lecteur trop beau??? 

Bon dieu, comment ai-je pu rester sur PC si longtemps?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Octobre 2008)

VLC player. 

edit : non, on dirait plutôt un skin d'iTunes.


----------



## plo0m (30 Octobre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> La réponse se trouve vers le bas de cette page



J'adore Mac OS. Je ne l'ai pas encore, mais je l'aime déjà.


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Je déterre je sais, mais je découvre, JESUS MARIE JOSEPH, comment on fait ce truc de chat transparent trop beau???????!!:rateau:





plo0m a dit:


> Jésus Marie Joseph, mais c'est quoi dites ce lecteur trop beau???
> 
> Bon dieu, comment ai-je pu rester sur PC si longtemps?



euh ... Amen  et bienvenue.

Et oui, c'est bien iTunes (voir la barre de menu), par contre, il me semble que c'est le skin original.


----------



## G.rom (31 Octobre 2008)

Voilà mon ptit nouveau


----------



## F118I4 (31 Octobre 2008)

Ma petite mise à jour:





*Dirty*


----------



## tweek (31 Octobre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Ma petite mise à jour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'Fait plaisir des gens qui usent mon wall 

Joli thumnail pour le preview, c'est classe. Le dock a gauche aussi.


----------



## mocmoc (31 Octobre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Ma petite mise à jour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est beau.


----------



## mocmoc (31 Octobre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Je déterre je sais, mais je découvre, JESUS MARIE JOSEPH, comment on fait ce truc de chat transparent trop beau???????!!:rateau:



Oui mais quelqu'un à un lien pour les reflets des bulles du chat ? (j'adoore les reflets !)


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2008)

No problemo, c'est *Modern Bubbling*.


----------



## mocmoc (31 Octobre 2008)

Merci !


----------



## F118I4 (31 Octobre 2008)

tweek a dit:


> 'Fait plaisir des gens qui usent mon wall
> 
> Joli thumnail pour le preview, c'est classe. Le dock a gauche aussi.


 thanks , j' aime bien ce que tu fais  http://www.cocoagrove.com/



mocmoc a dit:


> C'est beau.


 Merki à tous , j' essaie de faire de mon mieux  .


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Octobre 2008)

pas de customisation particulière à part le dernier fond Hybrid Works et les habituelles icônes Reflections
.


----------



## Macounette (31 Octobre 2008)

Superbe !


----------



## eleonooore (31 Octobre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> pas de customisation particulière à part le dernier fond Hybrid Works et les habituelles icônes Reflections
> .



:love: :love: :love:
Qu'est-ce que c'est joli... le grain du wall est parfait, et ces icônes, décidément, sont d'une impeccable discrétion. C'est pour ça que ce sont mes préférées avec Blob3.


----------



## Fondug (31 Octobre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> C'est pour ça que ce sont mes préférées avec Blob3.


 
Dans mes bras !! 
Tumb, top !


----------



## AppleGold (1 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci SirG, je n'aurais pas fais mieux
> 
> 
> Un petit ''tribute'' :



J'adore !!! 

Je suis à la recherche d'icônes applications noires comme celles de ce thème ou (mieux  ) grises. Je cherche depuis quelques jours et je n'ai trouvé que Firefox. Tu me dirais d'où proviennent les tiennes ? 

Désolé si tu as déjà répondu à ça .. j'ai pas eu le courage de lire toutes les pages.


----------



## F118I4 (1 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Je suis à la recherche d'icônes applications noires comme celles de ce thème ou (mieux  ) grises. Je cherche depuis quelques jours et je n'ai trouvé que Firefox. Tu me dirais d'où proviennent les tiennes ?


Tout est là : http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16787948&p=1

Aperçu:


----------



## playboy (1 Novembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> pas de customisation particulière à part le dernier fond Hybrid Works et les habituelles icônes Reflections
> .


Je n'arrive pas a utiliser les icônes réflexion, même avec candybar.
Il y a une manip a faire avant?
Merci.


----------



## AppleGold (1 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Tout est là : http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16787948&p=1



Merci infiniment


----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2008)

Petit new pour ce week-end halloweenien ...





Wall' : Peaceful Complexity by Ghostddrp


----------



## fcavalli (1 Novembre 2008)

Toujours dur de passer après Wath...

Bon ma contribution : 



Bon week à tous


----------



## Macounette (1 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Petit new pour ce week-end halloweenien ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Magnifique !  
Les icônes des dossiers sur le dock, c'est toi qui les as faites ?


----------



## titigrou (1 Novembre 2008)

@Fcavalli: ca sent le wall de interfacelift ça 
Je l'ai eu pendant quelques jours aussi, mais bon les couleurs sont inversées par rapport au spectre électromagnétique, ça me choque!


----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Magnifique !
> Les icônes des dossiers sur le dock, c'est toi qui les as faites ?



Merci merci à vous deux :rose:

@ Macounette : Les icônes dossier du dock proviennent du pack *Blob3 HD Noir*.

@ Fcavalli : jolie explosion de couleurs


----------



## ALS (1 Novembre 2008)

Yop la MacG ! 

Pour le fun mon bureau rien de custom ^^, mais je vous le montre tt de même !







Voilà, bon week tt le monde !


----------



## Makhno (1 Novembre 2008)

Woua  viens d'où ton wall ? J'adore ce genre d'images !


----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2008)

Tu vas me faire le plaisir de ranger ta chambre !!!



C'est vrai qu'il est top, dommage que la capture soit si petite, j'aurais bien aimé le voir plus en détails.

Moi, pour ma part, j'ai recadré le mien (paske j'aime pas les textes sur les wall') et je l'ai assombri (paske j'aime pas les wall' trop clairs), et j'ai changé de dock aussi.


----------



## ALS (1 Novembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Woua  viens d'où ton wall ? J'adore ce genre d'images !



Je te poste le wall après 

Voilou


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Novembre 2008)

ALS a dit:


> Yop la MacG !
> 
> Pour le fun mon bureau rien de custom ^^, mais je vous le montre tt de même !
> 
> ...


Le fond d'écran est superbe mais le bureau est trop encombré à mon goût.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Novembre 2008)

playboy a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas a utiliser les icônes réflexion, même avec candybar.
> Il y a une manip a faire avant?
> Merci.



Essaie de passer un coup de Pic 2 Icon.


----------



## mocmoc (1 Novembre 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> Toujours dur de passer après Wath...
> 
> Bon ma contribution :
> 
> ...



Il est moche son Wall.
( ben oui, j'aime dire "NON MONSIEUR" quand il le faut  )
Donc, je le trouve moche. 
POINT !


----------



## Makhno (1 Novembre 2008)

ALS a dit:


> Je te poste le wall après
> 
> Voilou



Yes merci !!


----------



## plo0m (1 Novembre 2008)

J'aime souffrir, donc voilà le seul et l'unique, zihouanènonli, le desktop vista!











Pathétique, je sais. Je fais c'que j'peux en attendant la MAJ des iMac.


----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2008)

La photo est extraordinaire. 

Si elle est de toi, bravo.

Elle ferait un joli fond d'écran


----------



## mocmoc (1 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Elle ferait un joli fond d'écran



Ouais, raboule !


----------



## Kukana (1 Novembre 2008)

il suffit de recopier l'adresse dans la barre de safari ^^

SUPERBE PHOTO

EDIT : Oups j'ai parlé un peu vite, j'ai pas vu la resolution.
je la veux bien aussi


----------



## plo0m (1 Novembre 2008)

Vous parlez du fond pomme ou de la route? Le fond pomme n'est pas de moi et vient de deviant art, la route c'était en rentrant du taf la semaine dernière, vous la voulez en quelle taille


----------



## cameleone (1 Novembre 2008)

Sur le iMac en dual screen :



 



Sur le MacBook Pro :





Source


----------



## flotow (1 Novembre 2008)

disons, en 1900*1200, c'est déjà bien  et ca couvre la plupart des écrans (sauf les 30")


tu es dans quel coin?


----------



## Maximouse (1 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> J'aime souffrir, donc voilà le seul et l'unique, zihouanènonli, le desktop vista!
> 
> Pathétique, je sais. Je fais c'que j'peux en attendant la MAJ des iMac.



En dehors de la photo qui fait l'unanimité, un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## plo0m (1 Novembre 2008)

Sainte Adresse, dans le 76... Pour mon internat. Mais je suis breton!

http://www.tanguy-emmanuel.com/images/photos/20081021-_MG_9897-2.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Sainte Adresse, dans le 76... Pour mon internat. Mais je suis breton!
> 
> http://www.tanguy-emmanuel.com/images/photos/20081021-_MG_9897-2.jpg



Respect 

Edit après le post de Plo0m: Je suis allé voir ton site et je suis impressionné. Je suis d'accord avec pour dire que n'est pas non plus ma préféré, par contre, en wall faut avouer que ça claque pas mal...

Juste pour le délire...


----------



## plo0m (2 Novembre 2008)

je l'aime bien mais sans plus, pas ma préférée et de loin


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2008)

j'aime bien tes photos, toujours saturées


----------



## G.rom (2 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu vas me faire le plaisir de ranger ta chambre !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nickel les retouches


----------



## macbook_nico (2 Novembre 2008)

Voici le mien qui n'est pas très original, mais bon !


----------



## wath68 (2 Novembre 2008)

J'ai toujours adoré cet effet produit avec une pose longue sur l'eau qui coule.

Et sinon, petite remarque, pourquoi ne pas mettre toutes ces icônes sur le bureau à leur place, c'est à dire dans le dock ?


----------



## macbook_nico (2 Novembre 2008)

Salut what68,

Bah le mac, je l'ai depuis 4 jours seulement et puis je viens d'un Windaube, avec un bureau bien bordel !

Donc c'est vrai qu'il faut que je vire du dock ce qui m'interesse pas et que j'y place les autres.

En tout cas j'ai pu voir de super beaux desktop sur le topic!


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2008)

@macbook_nico: tu sais, y'a le doc qui evite les raccourcis sur le bureau  et la pile pour le dossier application 
le dock sans aucun fond mais avec les reflets, ca fait drolement bizar je trouve!

mais sinon, c'est sympa  (surtout le fond d'ecran)

edit: grilled


----------



## BS0D (2 Novembre 2008)

macbook_nico a dit:


> Voici le mien qui n'est pas très original, mais bon !


 

Moi j'aime bien ... je le trouve serein ton desk . 

Après, c'est vrai que c'est mieux sans les 50icones qui trainent, mais tu vas t'y faire


----------



## Bullwei (2 Novembre 2008)

On se motive comme on peut à la veille de la rentrée à la fac et d'un partiel de droit pénal


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2008)

Bullwei a dit:


> On se motive comme on peut à la veille de la rentrée à la fac et d'un partiel de droit pénal


la veille de la rentrée? ca va, pas trop dur ton année?


----------



## Bullwei (2 Novembre 2008)

Je te rassure je rentre que d'une semaine de vacances... Et crois moi le droit pénal ce n'est pas la chose la plus passionnante à faire pendant les vacances...
Heureusement qu'à Lille il pleut   et que donc il n'y à rien d'autre à faire :rose:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Novembre 2008)

Bullwei a dit:


>



le comité contre les couleurs sombres des walls va encore pester !


----------



## titigrou (3 Novembre 2008)

Pas mal oue. Le Todo en bas c'est quoi?
Par contre, masque tes adresses msn, on sait jamais!


----------



## flotow (3 Novembre 2008)

trop tard, je t'ai déjà ajouté


----------



## titigrou (3 Novembre 2008)

Il va devoir créer une catégorie "Boulets de macGé!"


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Novembre 2008)

la chance !


----------



## MiluX (3 Novembre 2008)

Il peut m'ajouter alors


----------



## Bullwei (3 Novembre 2008)

Alors donc le dossier "to do" est simplement un fichier dans lequel est rangé les choses que je dois faire ( sur le principe de la "to do it list")...
Et je l'ai glissé en partie hors de mon bureau...


----------



## AppleGold (3 Novembre 2008)

A mon tour de participer. Rien de bien original puisque j'ai tout pioché ici mais il a le mérite d'être mon premier desktop "customisé" 







... Promis, le prochain il sera tout coloré ...


----------



## Fondug (4 Novembre 2008)

Bah sympa Applegold, c'est tout cohérent comme desk. J'me permettrai juste de dire que le dock 3D par moment, ça n'est pas toujours homogène avec le reste mais bon, c'est juste affaire de gout hein


----------



## lainbebop (4 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
j'ai reçu mon macbook ce matin, et je me pose une question :
comment faites vous pour changer le skin d'itunes ? et avoir la pochette d'album sur le bureau ??

applegold, un lien pour ton wallpaper ? Merci


----------



## AppleGold (4 Novembre 2008)

Il s'agit d'un logiciel qui se nomme coversutra


----------



## lainbebop (4 Novembre 2008)

Arf ca fait cher :/
Bienvenue dans le monde du mac où tout se paye 
applegold, un lien pour ton wallpaper ? Merci


----------



## AppleGold (4 Novembre 2008)

J'aime beaucoup le travail de cet artiste que j'ai découvert en parcourant ce sujet. (Au passage, je te suggère de parcourir ce post et celui-là, tu y trouvera plein d'idée et d'infos utiles  )


----------



## lainbebop (4 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le travail de cet artiste que j'ai découvert en parcourant ce sujet. (Au passage, je te suggère de parcourir ce post et celui-là, tu y trouvera plein d'idée et d'infos utiles  )





merci


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

@ lainbebop : http://www.coverstream.net/ ça peut t'intéresser 
Ou essaie les widget yahoo , y'aura peut-être un visualisateur pour les pochettes d'album


----------



## wath68 (4 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> comment faites vous pour changer le skin d'itunes ? et avoir la pochette d'album sur le bureau ??



*TotalTunes Control*, 8$ (6,35 ), que je préfère largement à CoverSutra.
Question de goûts.


----------



## mocmoc (4 Novembre 2008)

Bijour,
Est ce que l'un d'entre vous pourrai me donner (un lien ?) le wall de windows XP.
Vous savez, celui avec les colines vertes, enfin le par défaut de win XP.
merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (4 Novembre 2008)

No problemo, *Google* est notre ami.


----------



## Fondug (4 Novembre 2008)

Bon, mocmoc tu sors !!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Chouette bureau AppleGold .


----------



## mocmoc (4 Novembre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Bon, mocmoc tu sors !!!



He ho, l'ot' là ! comment im' parl ? 

( Je me demandais juste si ca rendait bien. ) 

MAJ : Ouais mais google il me donne du 1024x768
Moi j'veu du HD moi, Chui môodern' moi !,


----------



## wath68 (4 Novembre 2008)

*Stalactite Fanfare by SixWinged*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

C'est sympa , mais je suis sur qu'avec une liste de contacts transparente et des icones grises ça serait encore mieux


----------



## AppleGold (4 Novembre 2008)

Très beau Wath68 ... comme toujours.


----------



## wath68 (4 Novembre 2008)

Merci à vous deux. 

Concernant la liste de contacts, je suis d'accord avec toi Etienne, ça serait sûrement mieux, mais le problème c'est que j'ai le défilement de wall' activé, et qu'avec certains, si je laisse la liste transparente, je ne vois plus les noms de contacts.
Et concernant les icônes grises, je me suis tellement habitué aux BlackSystem maintenant que ça me choque dès que j'essaie d'en changer.
En plus y'en a pas des masses des pack d'icônes grises. A part les Albook.
[/mode j'raconte-ma-vie OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2008)

Pourquoi pas des blob alors ?


----------



## wath68 (4 Novembre 2008)

Ben je n'aime pas les icônes ''textes'' :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2008)

T'es difficile dis donc


----------



## mocmoc (5 Novembre 2008)

pitain qu'il est chiant !


----------



## wath68 (5 Novembre 2008)

Ho hein hé bon ! 

Bon, et du 1600x1200 ça te va ?
http://www.justreviews.biz/links/microsoft-windows-vista-wallpapers-ultimate-wallpaper-collection/

Pfff difficile aussi c'gars là.


----------



## BS0D (5 Novembre 2008)

Je me rabats sur un style épuré.

J'ai verrais bien des icônes rouges pour aller avec le thème du wall, mais j'ai rien trouvé.
Quand j'aurai le temps je photoshoperai tout ça en rouge pour voir... 
 (l'aperçu déjà avec le Finder en rouge et blanc ça rend pas mal je trouve)


----------



## AppleGold (5 Novembre 2008)

Très chouette BS0B, effectivement, ça ferait terrible en gris et rouge.


----------



## Makhno (5 Novembre 2008)

ouaip, classe le desk ! Un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## BS0D (5 Novembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> ouaip, classe le desk ! Un lien pour le wall ?



Bah j'y ai pensé tout à l'heure mais impossible de le retrouver... je voulais poster le lien pour le wall en meme temps que la photo. Je suis quasi sûr que c'était sur DeviantArt, mais je me souviens plus ce que j'avais tapé


----------



## Fondug (5 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Je me rabats sur un style épuré.
> 
> J'ai verrais bien des icônes rouges pour aller avec le thème du wall, mais j'ai rien trouvé.
> Quand j'aurai le temps je photoshoperai tout ça en rouge pour voir...
> (l'aperçu déjà avec le Finder en rouge et blanc ça rend pas mal je trouve)



Bah les icones qui iraient bien, c'est la série Blob3, en blanc ou noir... hum !
J'ai une série d'icones également qui pourraient coller, cf ci-dessous mais bien évidemment, j'ai mangé le nom, trop facile sinon. Mais je crois que quelqu'un ici saurait retrouver le nom...


----------



## F118I4 (5 Novembre 2008)

Fondug a dit:


> Bah les icones qui iraient bien, c'est la série Blob3, en blanc ou noir... hum !
> J'ai une série d'icones également qui pourraient coller, cf ci-dessous mais bien évidemment, j'ai mangé le nom, trop facile sinon. Mais je crois que quelqu'un ici saurait retrouver le nom...


Amora Icons de David Lanham: http://dlanham.com/art/amora/
http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/amra


----------



## Fondug (5 Novembre 2008)

Voilà, le forum macgé, on l'aime aussi pour ça. Merkiiii


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Novembre 2008)

Nouveau desk et nouvelles icônes, toujours dans le thème de la pomme :




Click for full size

A noter la corbeille vide . C'est rien (c'est le cas de le dire ), mais ça me plaît .


----------



## wath68 (5 Novembre 2008)

bienvenue dans le coté obscur des black icon's addicts.

J'adore ... :rose: à part les icônes texte.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Novembre 2008)

Merci 

C'est vrai que ce wall supporterait peut-être de bonnes vieilles icônes N&B comme j'avais avant... Je vais fouiller dans les tiroirs, tiens.

Ou alors de l'ocre vert. Ouiouioui, on va faire travailler Totoshop...


----------



## imacg5mortel (6 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Nouveau desk et nouvelles icônes, toujours dans le thème de la pomme :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quel beau desk!
Mais je trouve que mélanger des icônes texte et des icônes usuelles rend l'ensemble peu homogène.


----------



## AppleGold (6 Novembre 2008)

Très beau MarieStockholm mais comme imacg5mortel, je suis pas fan du mélange icônes texte/image.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Novembre 2008)

Totoshop a bien travaillé sur les icônes :




Click for full size

Entre les deux, mon coeur balance...


----------



## wath68 (6 Novembre 2008)

Je préfère ce dernier personnellement.
Bravo.


----------



## nroK (6 Novembre 2008)

voila pour moi :







Une version plus grande : 
http://home.euphonynet.be/geoportfolio/bur.jpeg


----------



## Lorhkan (6 Novembre 2008)

Voilà bien longtemps que je n'avais pas posté de desk par ici... 





Et la version DIRTY...


----------



## BS0D (6 Novembre 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Voilà bien longtemps que je n'avais pas posté de desk par ici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, 

ton dock et tes icônes sont superbes... un lien peut-être pour le dock et les petites lumières??


----------



## Lorhkan (6 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> ton dock et tes icônes sont superbes... un lien peut-être pour le dock et les petites lumières??


Merci !

Pour le dock, c'est PAR LÀ...


----------



## BS0D (6 Novembre 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> Pour le dock, c'est PAR LÀ...



Merci, j'ai choppé les ressources du dock blanc, mais je voudrais le noircir pour l'avoir de cette couleur : 






Quelqu'un saurait comment faire ça sous *photoshop* (ou autre)? 
Merci de votre aide...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2008)

nroK a dit:


> *



Très joli shot Nrok .


----------



## AppleGold (6 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Totoshop a bien travaillé sur les icônes :
> 
> Entre les deux, mon coeur balance...



Comme ça j'adore


----------



## AppleGold (6 Novembre 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Voilà bien longtemps que je n'avais pas posté de desk par ici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sympa .. et ça change un peu des dock sombres  J'aime bien les icônes notamment pour le finder et la boite transparente avec le .rar à l'intérieur.


----------



## wath68 (6 Novembre 2008)

Et moi j'aime bien aussi Bloc Party, la classe.


----------



## eleonooore (6 Novembre 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


>



Tout comme AppleGold 
Yep, le tiroir transparent et l'icône rar, j'aimerais bien avoir les mêmes d'ailleurs 
(genre tu aurais un lien ? )


----------



## Lorhkan (6 Novembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Tout comme AppleGold
> Yep, le tiroir transparent et l'icône rar, j'aimerais bien avoir les mêmes d'ailleurs
> (genre tu aurais un lien ? )


VOILA pour le "tiroir transparent" D).

Par contre, pour l'icône RAR, je ne sais pas, ça fait trèèèèèèèèèèèès longtemps que j'ai celle là, et je ne sais plus d'où elle vient. Il me semble qu'elle est arrivée avec l'installation de "The Unarchiver", il y a fort longtemps...

Edit : oui, ça vient bien de The Unarchiver...


----------



## flotow (6 Novembre 2008)

@MarieS: quid de la pomme sur un fond clair, tres clair, voir eventuellement avec des motifs? parce que ca fait bien sombre la  et ca ne fait pas assez (je trouve) ressortir la pomme!

sinon, c'est quoi la 'cup' dans le barre de menu? et quel plugin pour le défilement de la musique?


----------



## AppleGold (6 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> sinon, c'est quoi la 'cup' dans le barre de menu? et quel plugin pour le défilement de la musique?



Je pense que c'est "cafeine". Un petit soft sympa qui empêche la machine de se mettre en veille. 

Et pour le défilement de musique c'est "youcontrol:tunes". (j'ai les mêmes ... )


----------



## Zyrkon (6 Novembre 2008)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Voilà bien longtemps que je n'avais pas posté de desk par ici...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je pourrais avoir ton thème Adium ?


----------



## F118I4 (6 Novembre 2008)

Zyrkon a dit:


> Je pourrais avoir ton thème Adium ?


Il me semble que c' est cette skin: http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16788165&p=1


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @MarieS: quid de la pomme sur un fond clair, tres clair, voir eventuellement avec des motifs? parce que ca fait bien sombre la  et ca ne fait pas assez (je trouve) ressortir la pomme!
> 
> sinon, c'est quoi la 'cup' dans le barre de menu? et quel plugin pour le défilement de la musique?



Je travaille perpétuellement à l'amélioration de mes walls, et je retiens l'idée, merci .

La tasse, c'est Caffeine (empêche la mise en veille), et, pour le défilement de la musique, c'est YouControl Tunes, avec un affichage personnalité.

edit : grillède by AppleGold :rateau:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (7 Novembre 2008)

voilà le petit dernier...


----------



## Ineilaur (7 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> voilà le petit dernier...



Ton fond d'écran est magnifique !!! Ou peut on le trouver ? SVP


----------



## CERDAN (7 Novembre 2008)

Effectivement, ça change tout .


----------



## Lorhkan (7 Novembre 2008)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Il me semble que c' est cette skin: http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16788165&p=1


Bravo, c'est bien ça !


----------



## Pierre-Nico (7 Novembre 2008)

Ineilaur a dit:


> Ton fond d'écran est magnifique !!! Ou peut on le trouver ? SVP



je ne sais plus trop. je suis quasi-certain de l'avoir trouvé sur ce forum, mais le voilà : afficher l'image


----------



## AppleGold (7 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je ne sais plus trop. je suis quasi-certain de l'avoir trouvé sur ce forum, mais le voilà : afficher l'image



Joli wall avec des couleurs de saison ..


----------



## Ineilaur (7 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je ne sais plus trop. je suis quasi-certain de l'avoir trouvé sur ce forum, mais le voilà : afficher l'image



Merci c'est sympa, allez hop direct en fond d'écran


----------



## BS0D (7 Novembre 2008)

Bon, je suis en train de finaliser mon Desktop: j'ai retravaillé le dock sous toshop, et il me restera plus que les icônes à mettre en grise (avec peut être une touche de rouge?).

@*MarieStockholm*: pourrais tu me donner un *lien vers les icones grises* que tu utilises, je les retrouve pas  Merci 

Le voilà: 


Voir la pièce jointe 19036


----------



## AppleGold (7 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Bon, je suis en train de finaliser mon Desktop: j'ai retravaillé le dock sous toshop, et il me restera plus que les icônes à mettre en grise (avec peut être une touche de rouge?).



Sinon, en blanc et rouge ? tu le sentirais pas



saint_shaka a dit:


> Amora Icons de David Lanham: http://dlanham.com/art/amora/
> http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/amra


----------



## BS0D (7 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Sinon, en blanc et rouge ? tu le sentirais pas



Si tout à fait, c'est justement ce que je disais, mais je trouve que ces icônes de lanham sont pas assez représentatives des applications. je la sens pas trop, je vais pas m'y retrouver ! 

Je préfèrerais chopper les icones grises de MarieStockholm et leur rajouter une touche de rouge à la mano sous toshop


----------



## AppleGold (7 Novembre 2008)

Tu as toujours la possibilité de récupérer les Black System et de les éclaircir .. mais pour y rajouter une touche de gris en plus derrière .. bonjour le travail. (Remarque, si ça se trouve c'est rien à faire ... j'y connais rien ... )


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> @*MarieStockholm*: pourrais tu me donner un *lien vers les icones grises* que tu utilises, je les retrouve pas  Merci



C'est moi qui les ai faites de mes blanches mains, alors j'ai envie de dire que c'est normal que tu ne les trouves pas _on line_ .

Mais comme je suis gentille, les voici :

ici

Il y a le gris (enfin, très désaturé ) et le noir clair.


----------



## BS0D (7 Novembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup! 
Je m'occupe de griser les icones qu'il me reste sur mon dock, mais ça me fait déjà gagner pas mal de temps


----------



## BS0D (7 Novembre 2008)

Et voilà le résultat.... 

Voir la pièce jointe 19037


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Novembre 2008)

C'est très chouette 

Quant à moi, j'ai refait mon desk (encore... ) avec un look vintage :




Click for full size

C'est pas parce que c'est moi qui l'ai fait D), mais je l'aime :love:

edit : Voir ici pour le fond d'écran.


----------



## titigrou (7 Novembre 2008)

@Lorhkan
Ton wall tu pourrais le mettre un lien please? DDD


----------



## wath68 (7 Novembre 2008)

Magnifique ton nouveau wall', Marie. 


Un nouveau pour moi aussi :

*Clean*




*Dirty*


----------



## AppleGold (7 Novembre 2008)

C'est joli mais toujours très sombre ... 

J'aime particulièrement les médaillons en haut à droite (HD) et les icônes de dossiers que l'on voit bien sur le dock dirty !!


----------



## BS0D (7 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> C'est joli mais toujours très sombre ...
> 
> J'aime particulièrement les médaillons en haut à droite (HD) et les icônes de dossiers que l'on voit bien sur le dock dirty !!


 
pas mal effectivement, mais les icones sont bien trop sombres je suis d'accord. 
c'est le icones de disque que je préfère moi 

Mais je préfère quand meme mon tout nouveau desk rateau: il est très clair,  simple et épuré


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Novembre 2008)

wath68 : c'est vrai, tes icônes sont un peu sombres pour ce wall. Mais les dossiers sont magnifiques :rose: !


----------



## maiwen (7 Novembre 2008)

j'aime aussi beaucoup, le wall (un lien ?) les icones du bureau, et la musique 



wath68 a dit:


> Magnifique ton nouveau wall', Marie.
> 
> 
> Un nouveau pour moi aussi :


----------



## wath68 (7 Novembre 2008)

Merki à tous.
Promis, je vais travailler un peu les icônes avec machinshop, leur donner un peu de couleur 

Voilà le lien pour les icônes du bureau : *Plexis Dock by Aerotox*,
celui des icônes dossiers : *ColorFlow by Bandar*,
et celui du wall' : *Pod Wall by Skurvash*


----------



## maiwen (7 Novembre 2008)

Super  merci beaucoup



wath68 a dit:


> Merki à tous.
> Promis, je vais travailler un peu les icônes avec machinshop, leur donner un peu de couleur
> 
> Voilà le lien pour les icônes du bureau : *Plexis Dock by Aerotox*,
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Un nouveau desk avec le MBP : :love: , perso , j'adore 




J'espère que vous aimez .


----------



## Smaxintosh (7 Novembre 2008)

J'aime beaucoup les soft genre coversutra et itunes total controler mais ils sont a chaque fois payants. Vous en connaissez des gratuits ?


----------



## AppleGold (7 Novembre 2008)

Oui .. "YouControl:Tunes" mais il n'est pas aussi chouette que les payants ...


----------



## Smaxintosh (7 Novembre 2008)

Hum ... et sinon personne n'a coversutra en version 1.1.5 ou une license qu'il a acheté et dont il ne se sert pas (hum ... on se comprend) pour la version 2.1.5


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau desk avec le MBP : :love: , perso , j'adore
> pas l'image pour pas me faire flinguer.
> J'espère que vous aimez .



Sympa ! J'adore l'heure qu'est un peu de guingois. ça a son charme !  Aurais-tu un lien pour le wall.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Oui  
C'est dans un pack , je cherche et te donne le lien


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Ici : http://ether.deviantart.com/art/widescreen-pack-12-90409241


----------



## AppleGold (7 Novembre 2008)

Merci etienne000 pour le lien ... ton desk est super chouette. 

Je crois que la question a déjà été postée mais ... (239 pages  ) quel widget vous utilisez pour avoir l'heure comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Neon clock


----------



## AppleGold (7 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Neon clock



Merci. 

édit: Je vais encore passer pour un ignare mais ... après avoir enfin trouvé comment utiliser un yahho widget, je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment garder Neon Clock sur l'écran tout en virant cette horreur windowsienne de mon desk ... beurk :sick::sick::sick:

édit2: C'est bon .. j'ai trouvé .. je n'avais pas compris que dans les réglages il s'agissait du "dock" yahoo !!! Désolé


----------



## CERDAN (7 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau desk avec le MBP : :love: , perso , j'adore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quel ensemble, que c'est beau  .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2008)

Merci , j'adore également , c'est apaisant je trouve 
Et puis mon macbook pro :love:


----------



## Smaxintosh (7 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Et voilà le résultat....
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 19037



Je peux savoir le nom de ton theme adium stp ?


----------



## Macounette (8 Novembre 2008)

Pas trop le temps en ce moment de changer de desk  c'est à peine si je touche à mon Mac en ce moment, tellement je bosse :rose: mais je passe quand même vous faire un petit coucou  et vous féliciter pour vos desks absolument superbes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2008)




----------



## wath68 (8 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'adore ce qui est sombre D sans blaaaaague on n'avais pas remarqué),
donc je trouve ton desk' splendissimo


----------



## Psycho_fls (8 Novembre 2008)

Belle réalisation Tonio !

J'espère que ta vie parisienne se passe bien.
Hésite pas à venir nous voir si tu remontes un de ces quatre !


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Novembre 2008)

aucun grand changement





PS: je n'ai pas trouvé un paque d'icone qui me convient


----------



## CERDAN (8 Novembre 2008)

antoine 59 : beau desk ! .


----------



## flotow (8 Novembre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> antoine 59 : beau desk ! .


oui, mais un peu sombre


----------



## CERDAN (9 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, mais un peu sombre



C'est vrai mais quel contraste !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour tous vos commentaires, Wath, Tucpaspic, Cerdan, Alex, 

Alors pas de desk du dimanche?


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Alors pas de desk du dimanche?



Puisque tu le réclames  :




Click for full size

C'est noir, nous sommes d'accord . J'aime beaucoup mes petites icônes "globe", elles rendent bien là-dessus.


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

ce sont des dossiers ou des alias dont les flèches ont été enlevées?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Novembre 2008)

Des dossiers, des dossiers. Etant paresseuse de nature, je stocke tout sur le bureau, comme je suis toute seule à me servir de la bête et que la session est protégée...


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

Bon, juste pour montrer mon poisson 





& "Dirty"

Y'avait le choix avec "I Miss You", mais un peu déprimant  (mais jolie :love ou "Allegretto Scherzando" (Symph. #8, Mvt #2)


----------



## Liyad (9 Novembre 2008)




----------



## wath68 (9 Novembre 2008)

J'ai enfin viré les icônes Black System ...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Novembre 2008)

@ wath : N&B, j'adore :love:

@ Tuc : il est bien mieux comme ça, le poisson ! On voit que c'en est un


----------



## flotow (9 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> @ Tuc : il est bien mieux comme ça, le poisson ! On voit que c'en est un



tu veux dire que maintenant tu sais que s'en est un?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Novembre 2008)

Aussi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> J'ai enfin viré les icônes Black System ...


Vive la révolution 
Super !


----------



## plo0m (9 Novembre 2008)

Comprends po. Liteicon, c'est un peu complexe pour un noob en mac:

1. Quand on ouvre un icontainer, on perd forcément les icones des autres icontainers ouverts précédément? 

2. Peut-on faire coexister des icones de différents icontainers?

3. COMMENT FAIT-ON POUR CHANGER UNE ICONE... Je dois être débile. Il faut la trainer? On doit redémarrer pour que ça s'applique?

4. Doit-on conserver l'icontainer ensuite? Si on l'efface, les icones d'origine sont restaurées?


----------



## two (9 Novembre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> paysage avec planète


J'aime bien ce fond mais il a un gros défaut, auquel son concepteur n'as probablement pas prêté attention: comme fait on pour avoir une image avec un avant plan net, un plan intermédiaire flou (horizon) et un plan éloigné net(planète)?:rateau: :rateau:  :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Comprends po. Liteicon, c'est un peu complexe pour un noob en mac:
> 
> 1. Quand on ouvre un icontainer, on perd forcément les icones des autres icontainers ouverts précédément?
> 
> ...



J'avais fait un article là-dessus sur mon blog, mais le serveur est down aujourd'hui, alors va falloir que je résume.

1. Non, il ne me semble pas.

2. A condition de les extraire avant et de les insérer manuellement, oui. A noter la possibilité d'enregistrer le mix comme iContainer.

3. Tu as ton icône au format .icns et tu la traînes sur la case de l'icône à changer, puis tu cliques sur "appliquer les changements" en bas de la fenêtre, et quand tu as fini tu cliques sur "redémarrer le Finder" (redémarre aussi le Dock et finalise les changements).

4. J'ai jamais tenté... mais je dirais que si tu l'effaces, tes icônes restent.


----------



## Macounette (9 Novembre 2008)

​
_wall : Potomac Morning
les icônes: Float, NOD2, Luminous Folders_


----------



## yoyocaesar (9 Novembre 2008)

Un petit nouveau pour bien débuter la semaine ^^






http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1nm9.jpg


----------



## Pierre-Nico (9 Novembre 2008)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> Un petit nouveau pour bien débuter la semaine ^^
> 
> 
> http://img171.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1nm9.jpg



très sympa !! mais laisse nous terminer notre week-end avant de commencer la semaine :affraid:


----------



## wath68 (9 Novembre 2008)

Lol y'en a qui sont pressés d'aller bosser ou quoi ?


----------



## Makhno (9 Novembre 2008)

Que du bon tout le week-end le aminches !! Pas eu le temps de participer  pis pas beaucoup de changements... 
Mais Wath... Wath... Tu succombes toi aussi aux icones textes... Pas de smileys sur l'iphone mais le coeur y est !...


----------



## CERDAN (9 Novembre 2008)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> Un petit nouveau pour bien débuter la semaine ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis aussi fan  ( d'AC/DC et du desk  )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

Un nouveau desk  :




Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> Un petit nouveau pour bien débuter la semaine ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne peux qu'applaudir ce genre de desk 

Ps: Sympa ton desk Etienne. Par contre, la taille explose ma connexion, tu peux faire gaffe la prochaine fois. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2008)

Corrigé , une vignette avec un lien


----------



## plo0m (9 Novembre 2008)

Comment qu'on fait la capture d'écran au fait?

Et mon dieu que c'est peu ergonomique GIMP 

Par contre Mac OS, quel pied intégral...


----------



## Macounette (9 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Comment qu'on fait la capture d'écran au fait?


cmd + majuscule + 3 = bureau entier
cmd + majuscule + 4 = une partie du bureau (tu "dessines" le cadre avec la souris)
cmd + majuscule + 4 puis espace = une fenêtre à sélectionner.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Comment qu'on fait la capture d'écran au fait?



Cmd+shift+3 : écran entier
Cmd+shift+4 : capture d'une zone à sélectionner

Et oui, Gimp, c'est pas franchement beau . C'est bien du dérivé Linux, ça 

Heureusement que MacOSX n'a que le noyau Unix et pas l'interface :rateau:


----------



## plo0m (10 Novembre 2008)

Et hop, mon premier desk, soyez indulgents, ça fait 24h que je manipule MacOSX  Argh, il la redimensionne en 800*600...


----------



## flotow (10 Novembre 2008)

héhé, WildWorld  
Sympa le wall, une photo a toi?
On partage la même camionnette


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

Très très chouette Plo0m 
Je sens que tu vas vite devenir un régulier du fil


----------



## mocmoc (10 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Et hop, mon premier desk, soyez indulgents, ça fait 24h que je manipule MacOSX  Argh, il la redimensionne en 800*600...



ouais, yen à comme ca ils te sortent un p*utain de beau desk et toi tu te rend compte que t'es vraiment nul en custo.
Respect amigos !  

...
je m'incline bien bas aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Merci, je les met de coté, de préférence pas rond lol ^^je suis difficile désolé. En dossier...
> 
> Ca évolue sur le bureau ^^:



Comment les icons masquent et déplacer vers Dock donc comment ça fait ? Il existe un logiciel gratuit pour ça ??


----------



## BS0D (10 Novembre 2008)

..voila mon dernier

Les icônes et le dock sont là, le wall là.


----------



## wath68 (10 Novembre 2008)

@BSOD : splendide.


My new :


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Novembre 2008)

Nicolili : Tu penses aux espaces entre les groupes d'icônes ?

Pour ça, il y a SuperDocker (gratuit).




Click for full size

Après, il faut cliquer sur l'espace vide pour le déplacer à l'endroit du Dock où on le veut.

BS0D : superbe


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

Et si tu aimes bien avoir l'application à jour, ça te donne ça 





Just a joke 
Marie :bebe: (tiens, c'est la 1er fois que je l'utilise celui-là de smiley)
Ps: Site du developeur. Je tiens à redire tous le bien que je pense de cette application gratuite et très bien faite!!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Novembre 2008)

Je sais que c'est la vieille version  C'est juste que j'aime pas la nouvelle 

 :bebe: et j'assume


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

Je ne demande pas la séparation mais dans ce bureau, le auteur a masqué les le disque dur et le serveurs mais mettre sur le dock donc comment ça fait ?

plo0m, lui aussi a masque les disque durs...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

nicolili23 a dit:


> Je ne demande pas la séparation mais dans ce bureau, le auteur a masqué les le disque dur et le serveurs mais mettre sur le dock donc comment ça fait ?
> 
> plo0m, lui aussi a masque les disque durs...



Finder > Préférences > tu décoches disques durs.



@Marie:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

Okay, ah je ne savais pas... Super !

Mais comment ces disque durs et disque dur ext. (par exemple le serveur .Mac ou les autres serveurs) mettent le dock ???


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

Salut ! 
UN nouveau desk : 





J'adore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

Woow, comment vous faites un heure sur le bureau ??? Je le veux 

J'adddoooorrreeee Mac


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

Alors , il faut que tu télecharges yahoo widget d'abord 
Ensuite , le nom du widget est : neon clock.


----------



## BS0D (10 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salut !
> UN nouveau desk :
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa, j'adore tout particulièrement ton dock 

Je risque pas d'en changer de si tôt de celui-ci... je suis encore en train de tâtonner sous PS CS3 pour changer la couleur et l'avoir en noir. Tout ce que j'ai réussi à faire, c'est le griser un peu... et je vais aussi changer les lumières pour des rouges je crois. 

@wath68 & Marie: Thanks pour les compliments


----------



## mocmoc (10 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Sympa, j'adore tout particulièrement ton dock
> 
> Je risque pas d'en changer de si tôt de celui-ci... je suis encore en train de tâtonner sous PS CS3 pour changer la couleur et l'avoir en noir. Tout ce que j'ai réussi à faire, c'est le griser un peu... et je vais aussi changer les lumières pour des rouges je crois.
> 
> @wath68 & Marie: Thanks pour les compliments



Non, il est moche son dock.. :mouais:

@etienne : j'adooore tes desks !


----------



## Maximouse (10 Novembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> ouais, yen à comme ca ils te sortent un p*utain de beau desk et toi tu te rend compte que t'es vraiment nul en custo.
> Respect amigos !
> 
> ...
> je m'incline bien bas aujourd'hui



Je me suis dis exactement la même chose

Il va falloir arrêter de nous présenter des desks, merci...



Euh, sinon j'adore...:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Sympa, j'adore tout particulièrement ton dock
> 
> Je risque pas d'en changer de si tôt de celui-ci... je suis encore en train de tâtonner sous PS CS3 pour changer la couleur et l'avoir en noir. Tout ce que j'ai réussi à faire, c'est le griser un peu... et je vais aussi changer les lumières pour des rouges je crois.
> 
> @wath68 & Marie: Thanks pour les compliments



J'aime pas trop le sombre , là , j'ai remis les blob HD blanches avec le même dock et un wall vert


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Tiens mon bureau : 






Du reste des icons de mon dock, ce n'est pas fini et je continue mes recherches..


----------



## BS0D (11 Novembre 2008)

Arf j'ai fait une version différente: 
- finalement réussi à noircir le dock sous PS
- changé le wall

[URL=http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1lb9.jpg]
	


[/URL]


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

@ nicolili23 : magnifique ! j'adore les icônes ''disques durs'' 

@ BSOD : t'es au courant qu'il existe en noir ce dock, déjà tout fait ?


----------



## BS0D (11 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ BSOD : t'es au courant qu'il existe en noir ce dock, déjà tout fait ?



Un noir pas transparent, pas réfléchissant, tout moche ouais.


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

Voilà, je me suis un peu amusé avec Poladroid (qu'il est formidable ce programme !), et une chose en entraînant une autre ...

Petit test :




Petite question : existe-t'il un moyen de rendre le dock complètement transparent, sans aucun reflets d'icônes ?
Merki


----------



## plo0m (11 Novembre 2008)

Sinon moi je n'ai pas masqué mon dur hein, je l'ai mis en ptit van orange :-D

Merci pour les compliments, mais je suis ébahi par vos docks... Faudra que j'essaie superdock. Mais j'aime bien le dock sur le coté, en bas ça prend trop de place je trouve.


----------



## eleonooore (11 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Voilà, je me suis un peu amusé avec Poladroid (qu'il est formidable ce programme !), et une chose en entraînant une autre ...
> 
> Petit test :



Haan, terrible, le wall ! :love:
Comment as-tu punaisé les Poladroids ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

Merci lol

Les punaises sont un petit .png trouvé je-n'sais-plus-trop-comment avec google
Le voilà :





@ plo0m : donc si j'ai bien compris, le petit van c'est ton DD, ok dac', mais comment as-tu fais pour enlever le nom du disque ?


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Sinon moi je n'ai pas masqué mon dur hein, je l'ai mis en ptit van orange :-D
> 
> Merci pour les compliments, mais je suis ébahi par vos docks... Faudra que j'essaie superdock. Mais j'aime bien le dock sur le coté, en bas ça prend trop de place je trouve.


tu peux aussi le masquer, donc bon 
apres, ca depend si tu l'utilises beaucoup ou juste 'un peu'


----------



## eleonooore (11 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Les punaises sont un petit .png trouvé je-n'sais-plus-trop-comment avec google
> Le voilà :



Merci merci merci ! 
Enfin une utilité à ces Poladroids que je développe convulsivement 



wath68 a dit:


> @ plo0m : donc si j'ai bien compris, le petit van c'est ton DD, ok dac', mais comment as-tu fais pour enlever le nom du disque ?



Une suggestion : je l'avais fait en le renommant "[trois espaces]", ça marchait impec.
On peut certes choisir dans les options du desktop de ne pas afficher le nom, mais je préférais que les autres éléments gardent le leur...


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

Ok, merci beaucoup. J'y avais déjà pensé mais je ne savais pas si ça avait une conséquence quelconque sur le bon fonctionnement du DD.

Au fait, le wall' je l'ai trouvé sur cette page :
http://homepage.mac.com/roemhild/desktop-pictures/bulletin_boards/index.html,
il y en a un paquet dans le même style.


----------



## plo0m (11 Novembre 2008)

Vi j'ai mis un espace tout simplement, mais je ne savais pas comment le virer, donc je vais le faire aussitôt!


----------



## eleonooore (11 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Ok, merci beaucoup. J'y avais déjà pensé mais je ne savais pas si ça avait une conséquence quelconque sur le bon fonctionnement du DD.
> 
> Au fait, le wall' je l'ai trouvé sur cette page :
> http://homepage.mac.com/roemhild/desktop-pictures/bulletin_boards/index.html,
> il y en a un paquet dans le même style.



Non, j'ai gardé ça plusieurs mois sans problème. Il faut juste s'en souvenir quand SuperDuper propose de copier le contenu de MacHD     vers le DD externe 

(un merci encore, peux toujours pas te coupdebouler  )


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (11 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau desk  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



un lien pour le wall ? 




etienne000 a dit:


> Salut !
> UN nouveau desk :
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique :love:


----------



## zigouiman (11 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Arf j'ai fait une version différente:
> - finalement réussi à noircir le dock sous PS
> - changé le wall
> 
> ...



Vraiment très sympa et l'association des couleurs est super réussi.

Cette fois-ci sous Tiger, ça c'est mon poste de travail à la maison
je sais y'a du monde sur le bureau  Mais bon faut bien que ça serve à ketchose ce bureau !


----------



## OuiOui (11 Novembre 2008)

Magnifique desk  Zigouiman, un lien pour le wall ? 
Le thème que tu as appliqué à tiger rend le tout très cohérent je suis fan :love:


----------



## lainbebop (11 Novembre 2008)

Comment vous faites pour avoir vos contacts adium sur le bureau comme ça?

edit : j'ai trouvé en modifiant dans les preferences, par contre ya pas moyen de l'ancrer au bureau ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> un lien pour le wall ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alors pour le wall : http://blademaster3090.deviantart.com/art/Vector-art-103045151
@ BSOD , nicolili , wath : beau desk 
@ zigouimac : sympa l'ambiance 


Ps : dites , je vais bientôt avoir toshop CS3 , vous pourriez m'apprendre à l'utiliser svp :rose: ?
Merci


----------



## lainbebop (11 Novembre 2008)

une idée pour la transparence des fenetres d'adium ? j'ai cherché ds le forum, mais je ne trouve pas l'option "opacité" dans le menu couleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Ici


----------



## AppleGold (11 Novembre 2008)

Dites donc, le week-end a été créatif ... 

@ Antoine59: La rose est superbe et l'ensemble est vraiment très harmonieux.

@ MarieStockholm: Toujours noir ... mais très joli et c'est vrai que tes petites icônes billes rendent parfaitement.

@ Tucpasquic: le wall est superbe. Et j'adore les icônes des dossiers. Je les trouve très ... funky !!! 

@ Wath68: très joli en noir et blanc ... tes icônes blacksystem ne te manquent pas trop ?  en tout cas c'est très beau comme ça.
Edit .. j'adore aussi le nouveau avec le torrent de brume !! Les icônes textes vont vraiment bien.

@ Macounette: j'adore ton wall. Ces tons bleus (et orange) sont apaisants. Je te devrais l'emprunter pour mettre au taf. 

@ yoyocaesar: ça rend super bien le mariage entre les 3 couleurs. Décidément, j'adore ces icônes.

@ etienne000: ton desk tout coloré me donne envie de mettre de la couleur sur le mien ...  édit: Le nouveau aussi est nickel bien que moins coloré.

@ plo0m: beau wall et j'adore les icônes un peu toon.

Bravo à tous pour ces magnifiques Desk.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Avis sympathiques



On se croirait chez Jacques Martin 
Thanks .


----------



## AppleGold (11 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> On se croirait chez Jacques Martin
> Thanks .



Ben oui .. si j'avais fait un post "quote" pour chacun .. je me serait fait jetter ...


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup AppleGold :rose:

@ Lainbebop : pour la transparence des fenêtres d'Adium, Etienne t'as indiqué la méthode pour la transparence de la liste de contacts, voici celle pour la transparence de la fenêtre de message.

- dans les préférences d'Adium, onglet ''Messages'', puis ''Couleur'' au bas de la fenêtre,
ensuite là tu pourras choisir l'opacité.

Voilà, tu as la totale.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Wath , je vois que tu utilises ileopard , j'avais testé une version et je trouvais que ça faisait ramer l'ordi , il marche bien ton thème a toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Un question simple, comment on fait éditer les icônes sur DOCK ? 

Et comment je édite les images et enregistrer vers ico ?


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

@AppleGold: tu trouves que j'ai l'air funky dans mon avatar? :mouais:
merci pour le commentaire


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Wath , je vois que tu utilises ileopard , j'avais testé une version et je trouvais que ça faisait ramer l'ordi , il marche bien ton thème a toi ?



Ha oui, j'utilise ce truc lol j'avais complètement oublié et je me demandais de quoi tu me parlais.
Ben franchement, je ne vois aucune différence de performance.
Petite question : à quoi l'as tu remarqué ? la capture d'Adium ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Oui les bouton en haut à gauche  il sont mats


----------



## zigouiman (11 Novembre 2008)

OuiOui a dit:


> Magnifique desk  Zigouiman, un lien pour le wall ?
> Le thème que tu as appliqué à tiger rend le tout très cohérent je suis fan :love:



Merci ! 
Pour le wall, c'est pas de moi, mais j'adore le syle "dada" et l'artwork du groupe electro booka shade.
Pour les wallpaper, c'est dans la rubrique "downloads"







Le thème, c'est "v23" avec ShapeShifter.



nicolili23 a dit:


> Un question simple, comment on fait éditer les icônes sur DOCK ?  Et comment je édite les images et enregistrer vers ico ?



Facile avec le célébrissime CandyBar, pour les icônes j'utilise Iconverter v0.9 qui sait tout faire :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Novembre 2008)

nicolili23 a dit:


> Un question simple, comment on fait éditer les icônes sur DOCK ?
> 
> Et comment je édite les images et enregistrer vers ico ?



Personnaliser ses icônes (oui, je m'auto-promotionne, mais j'ai la flemme de tout retaper ). Quand l'icône d'une application a été modifiée, l'icône du Dock est obligatoirement modifiée. Si elle ne change pas de suite, il faut démarrer l'application pour la "réveiller" et qu'elle prenne les changements en compte.

Applegold : merci


----------



## BS0D (11 Novembre 2008)

J'ai eu un petite inspiration après que notre ami ait mentionné _Polaroid_, ça faisait un petit bout de temps que je l'avais pas utilisé... donc j'ai fait chauffer Photoshop


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

@ BSOD : 

 Vive l'inventeur du défilement automatique des wallpapers !






- wall' : *Oceans of Time by Rissol* (coup de coeur)
- dock : remix d'un dock existant (en l'occurence *Wooden Class by Imageblender*), parce que je n'aime pas le bois.
- icons dock : *Blob HD noir by Martin Lexow*


----------



## BS0D (11 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>





avec quoi tu fais tes thumbnails? j'aime bien


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

Avec *SnapShooter*


----------



## BS0D (11 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Avec *SnapShooter*



Bon c'est tout vu, *il démarre même pas chez moi* .... 

Merci quand mme


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

Vérifie bien que tu le fais tourner sur Rosetta.


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

Oui, bien vu Corentin, j'avais oublié de préciser.
Et quelquefois il faut insister 2-3 fois pour qu'il démarre.


----------



## BS0D (11 Novembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vérifie bien que tu le fais tourner sur Rosetta.



C'est supposé être un universal binary... devrais pas avoir besoin non?
Sinon, comment je fais ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

Clic droit sur l'appli, ''lire les informations'', et cocher ''ouvrir avec Rosetta''


----------



## BS0D (11 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Clic droit sur l'appli, ''lire les informations'', et cocher ''ouvrir avec Rosetta''



Oui je sais bien (pardon, j'ai pas précisé que j'avais essayé), mais la case est grisée... 
donc forcément c'est chiant! :rateau:


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Novembre 2008)

dans ma quête du wallpaper parfait pour ce nouveau MBP... par contre, contrairement à avant (avec mon iBook), j'ai du mal à mettre quelque chose de claire... un peu peur que ça jure avec le design "bord noir" du MBP.





cliquer sur l'image pour l'agrandir


----------



## BS0D (11 Novembre 2008)

C'est marrant j'ai fait une mission avec un pote un soir très tard, en vélo, avec un trépied et un bon appareil pour prendre des photos de l'autoroute et obtenir cet effet de "trainée" justement. 

Le résultat est bluffant, on en a des géniales. J'attends de récupérer les photos pour vous les montrer et me la péter


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ BSOD :
> 
> Vive l'inventeur du défilement automatique des wallpapers !
> 
> ...



Il dechire le wall :love:


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

vous changez tout les combien de wall, hein? deux jours? c'est si lassant que ca? 

(pssst, j'aime bien raler :love: )


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

Moi perso c'est toutes les minutes :rateau:
Si déjà il y a une option de défilement automatique, autant en profiter.


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

ah ouais, carrement 
j'avais essayé une fois, et puis finalement, j'avais abandonné, consommait trop d'énergie 

disons, une fois tout les mois, ou quand y'a un coup de 'déprime' (parce qu'un super-héros ne déprime jamais :rateau) 

sinon, je me disait, pourquoi pas un fil sur les images de session, mais bon, c'est tout petit, et pas toujours choisi (tu cliques la premiere fois et hop )


----------



## Liyad (11 Novembre 2008)

C'est dingue, l'image rendu avec un MacBook est vachement plus "délavé" qu'avec un iMac ! C'est très visible au niveau des icônes !



Pierre-Nico a dit:


> dans ma quête du wallpaper parfait pour ce nouveau MBP... par contre, contrairement à avant (avec mon iBook), j'ai du mal à mettre quelque chose de claire... un peu peur que ça jure avec le design "bord noir" du MBP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

oui, pour moi, l'image fait tres delavée (en fait, surtout le dock)


----------



## Toumak (11 Novembre 2008)

Sympas vos derniers wall, mais ralentissez un peu l'allure, 2-3 jours d'absence et on est largué :rateau:

Voici le mien du moment, pas sûr qu'il reste longtemps ...


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

@toumak: ca va plaire a MarieS ca


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico : J'adore :love: Ces couleurs...
Et chez moi (MBP) , c'est pas délavé 

Toumak : la pomme est trop petite  Sinon j'aime bien


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @toumak: ca va plaire a MarieS ca





MarieStockholm a dit:


> Toumak : la pomme est trop petite  Sinon j'aime bien




bingo :love:


----------



## ZB_69 (11 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> dans ma quête du wallpaper parfait pour ce nouveau MBP... par contre, contrairement à avant (avec mon iBook), j'ai du mal à mettre quelque chose de claire... un peu peur que ça jure avec le design "bord noir" du MBP.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



très joli !

quelqu'un pour me rappeler d'où vient ce joli dock ? ça fait cinquante fois que je le vois, et pas possible de le retrouver...


----------



## mocmoc (11 Novembre 2008)

Mais bon sang ! !
J'ai l'impression que tous les mac User habitent à montpellier ou dans le sud !  
C'est pas coyab' ca ! 

MAJ  : bah ya qu'a regarder les widget de meteo !


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

ZB_69 a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour me rappeler d'où vient ce joli dock ? ça fait cinquante fois que je le vois, et pas possible de le retrouver...



Présent ! 

Le dock c'est True Dock by Chema, et tu peux le trouver *ICI*, sur leoparddocks.com


----------



## Smaxintosh (11 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Je peux savoir le nom de ton theme adium stp ?



Non personne pour cette petite info ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (11 Novembre 2008)

> C'est marrant j'ai fait une mission avec un pote un soir très tard, en vélo, avec un trépied et un bon appareil pour prendre des photos de l'autoroute et obtenir cet effet de "trainée" justement.
> 
> Le résultat est bluffant, on en a des géniales. J'attends de récupérer les photos pour vous les montrer et me la péter



tout à fait c'est un petit effet assez simple mais ça peu donner des trucs sympa (je vois que je ne suis pas le seul gugus à me faire quelques sorties nocturnes avec mon trépied et mon appareil pour prendre toute sorte de truc ! j'aime beaucoup la photo de nuit !

sinon qu'entendez-vous par délavé ? vous voulez dire que l'image n'apparaît pas correctement chez vous ? c'est du à capture ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Non personne pour cette petite info ?



Je dirais que le thème c'est *HUD Complete V2*, avec les icônes de statut *JEWEL*.
Il ressemble vachement au mien (voir ma signature), mais vaut mieux attendre la confirmation de BSOD.


----------



## flotow (11 Novembre 2008)

en HS, le thème terminal avec quelques modifs de couleurs (plus pastels) est sympa aussi


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Novembre 2008)

On va encore me dire que c'est noir, mais bon  Au passage, c'est moi sur la photo 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

S'il y a la demande, je le mets sur DeviantArt.


----------



## Smaxintosh (11 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> I love jeans



Moi aussi et je viens de claquer 150 euros dans un d'ailleurs 



MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est moi sur la photo (...) s'il y a clientèle



hum ... héhé


----------



## bou-cup (12 Novembre 2008)

Tout jeune switcheur (Xp -> Ubuntu -> Léopard) je débute, je découvre les outils et c'est sans prétention que voici ma première customisation.

Candybar, quelques icônes et un wall, le tout trouvé sur Deviantart :


----------



## wath68 (12 Novembre 2008)

:mouais: c'est moi, ou on ne vois rien ?

@ Marie :  Fabulous ! très belle cohérence, la police, le fond, enfin tout quoi.


----------



## plo0m (12 Novembre 2008)

J'aime vraiment bien la tronche du dock 3D, mais le mettre en bas bouffe trop de place je trouve, je me sens vraiment plus à l'aise avec le dock sur un côté.

Super skin pour le dock sinon, c'est quoi? Y'a un prog pour faire ça facilement (sans aller echanger les fichiers et tout)?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> J'aime vraiment bien la tronche du dock 3D, mais le mettre en bas bouffe trop de place je trouve, je me sens vraiment plus à l'aise avec le dock sur un côté.
> 
> Super skin pour le dock sinon, c'est quoi? Y'a un prog pour faire ça facilement (sans aller echanger les fichiers et tout)?



T'es au courant que tu peux le cacher automatiquement?
Préférence systèmes > Dock > Et tu coches "Masquage/affichage automatique"

Pour le dock, il suffit de les trouver et de les ouvrir soit avec CandyBar soit avec SuperDocker (dans sa dernière version).


----------



## plo0m (12 Novembre 2008)

Vi mais j'trouve ça joli et pratique, j'aime mon dock :rose:

Sur le 24" ça va c'est tolérable à gauche


----------



## Smaxintosh (12 Novembre 2008)

Si *BSOD* passe par la, qu'il regarde sa boite MP


----------



## BS0D (12 Novembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Si *BSOD* passe par la, qu'il regarde sa boite MP


j'ai répondu. 
(et désolé d'avoir des choses à faire des fois ...)


----------



## Smaxintosh (12 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> j'ai répondu.
> (et désolé d'avoir des choses à faire des fois ...)



Je suis desolé j'ai du paraitre aggressif dans mon MP mais ce n'était pas le but. Merci beaucoup j'ai retrouvé le thème =)


----------



## plo0m (12 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Macounette (12 Novembre 2008)

Super ce wall.  un petit lien ?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (12 Novembre 2008)

je sais pas ce qu'il m'arrive... mais j'ai tout le temps envie de changer de wall... désolé...


----------



## plo0m (12 Novembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Super ce wall.  un petit lien ?



http://DivineError.deviantart.com/art/Almost-Perfected-15149448


----------



## AppleGold (12 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> On va encore me dire que c'est noir, mais bon  Au passage, c'est moi sur la photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Toujours aussi dark mais si en plus tu donne de ta propre personne  ... ça le fait bien.

Je trouve très bien aussi le desk de plo0m, je trouve que le wall se marie super bien aux icônes.

.. Et puis moi aussi j'adore mon dock, je ne veux surtout pas le cacher :love: Et puis, il fait baver d'envie tous les Windows user's qui passent à la maison.  

édit: Merci pour le lien pl0om.


----------



## wath68 (13 Novembre 2008)

@ Plo0m et Pierre-Nico : magnifiques les fonds 




 bon ben moi j'me suis fais un nouveau wall' (faut juste encore que je trouve la technique pour rajouter un reflet sur l'image)
... et j'ai essayé de faire un dock :





Pour ceux qui se demandent ce que c'est les petits carrés à droite de l'image, ... c'est une horloge :rateau:
(voir la rubrique ''coup de coeur'')

Edit : ha oui, je n'ai pas réussi à me faire aux icônes textes lollll


----------



## Fondug (13 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> J'aime vraiment bien la tronche du dock 3D, mais le mettre en bas bouffe trop de place je trouve, je me sens vraiment plus à l'aise avec le dock sur un côté.
> 
> Super skin pour le dock sinon, c'est quoi? Y'a un prog pour faire ça facilement (sans aller echanger les fichiers et tout)?



Même avec un dock minimum et un agrandissement max ? J'ai eu du mal à m'y faire mais je trouve cette config bien pratique et ça ne mange pas de place


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Novembre 2008)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> je sais pas ce qu'il m'arrive... mais j'ai tout le temps envie de changer de wall... désolé...



Tu n'as qu'a faire comme moi, tu mets un fond d'écran aléatoire, qui change toutes les 15 minutes et qui pioche dans la cinquantaine d'excellent wall que tu as sur ton DD 

Mon desk du moment :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


>



Sympa , mais si tu pouvais juste baisser le resolution avant l'envoi , ça serait sympa car en wifi..:/
(apercu>outil>ajuster la taille)
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Voila mon ptit dernier.

Minimal /



​


----------



## wath68 (14 Novembre 2008)

Le wall' de Tumb il est trop beau , bon choix.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2008)

Merci


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Novembre 2008)

C'est bien symap tout ça.

@ Marie Stcokolm  comme d'hab.


----------



## wath68 (14 Novembre 2008)

Ze niou :


----------



## eleonooore (14 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Ze niou :



Ooooh, "Substance"  
J'ai toujours le vinyl, mais plus de platine :mouais:

Bien joli, encore (et même pas trop sombre, hé hé) !

(tu fais une thématique "horloges du 3ème type" ?)


----------



## AppleGold (14 Novembre 2008)

Sympa le wall nico-r ! Wath très sympa aussi, lumineux et tout ... 

Je trouve aussi l'horloge très sympa. Konfabulator ?


----------



## wath68 (14 Novembre 2008)

Merci à vous.

Oui je suis en plein trip horloges et montres zarb lol.
Celle-ci s'appelle TachClock, sur YahooWidgets.


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Novembre 2008)

Mon desk sur le macbook de ma copine (sobre):


----------



## NoobSmoke (15 Novembre 2008)

Yep, Mon new Desk 

*C.





D.






*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2008)

NoobSmoke , un lien pour le wall stp ?


----------



## NoobSmoke (15 Novembre 2008)

va voir *ICI 


*


----------



## yoyocaesar (15 Novembre 2008)

Hop le nouveau desk de cette semaine ^^






http://nsa03.casimages.com/img/2008/11/15/081115110026198444.jpg


----------



## zigouiman (15 Novembre 2008)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> Hop le nouveau desk de cette semaine ^^
> 
> http://nsa03.casimages.com/img/2008/11/15/081115110026198444.jpg



Ah ouais&#8230; sympa ! t'es menuisier ? comme une cabane au Canada&#8230; 

NoobSmoke-> j'aime bcp le wall, merci pour le lien !  (un lien aussi pour les icones "feuilles scotchées" des disques réseau ?)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Novembre 2008)

Desk de la semaine :




Click for full size

La photo vient du topic des plus belles photos ; je ne sais plus du tout de qui elle est, mais à toi, inconnu, je dis :


----------



## wath68 (15 Novembre 2008)

@ Yoyocaesar :  fais gaffe aux échardes !!!

@ Marie : ouais bon, comme d'hab' quoi !  
T'as retrouvé ta corbeille ? lol

Et chapeau au photographe en passant


----------



## link.javaux (16 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

J'adore tout simplement

Bravo


----------



## wath68 (16 Novembre 2008)

Ouaip, pareil, pas mieux 

Je kiffe le fond de l'eau, en carrelage, ça fait piscine 
Et puis les oeufahisseurs, et puis les couleurs, et puis le dock, ... bref, ze big classe.


----------



## link.javaux (16 Novembre 2008)




----------



## wath68 (16 Novembre 2008)

*Ho ! d'la couleur*


----------



## vampire1976 (16 Novembre 2008)

Wall remixé fait maison ^^ sur mon imac

Cleen :





Dirty :


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Ho ! d'la couleur*



Sympa !
Dis 2 questions : aurais tu le lien pour le wall ? 
Et les icones des HD , tu n'avais pas les mêmes pour les application (en noir je crois ?) , si oui aurais-tu un lien ? 
Merci


----------



## marcelpahud (16 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Ho ! d'la couleur*



Très sympa !

Plusieurs d'entre vous utilisent les même stacks que toi... ils viennent d'où, j'ai essayé de chercher... pas trouvé 

Merci !!


----------



## Makhno (16 Novembre 2008)

Perso ce wall il me donne l'impression qu'un gros truc poilu et dangereux va me sauter dessus si je fait pas gaffe...


----------



## wath68 (16 Novembre 2008)

Merci merci merci 

Le wall' : *Orange Chaos by un inconnu*
No soucy Makhno, si tu lui donne à manger régulièrement il reste assez sage :rateau:

Pour les icônes HD, ils proviennent du pack *Plexis Dock by Aerotox*, le psd est inclus donc tu peux les mettre en noir si tu veux.
Les icônes stack proviennent du pack *Blob HD Noir by Martin Lexow*

Voili voilou


----------



## AppleGold (16 Novembre 2008)

Oh de la débauche de couleur ce week-end 

Très agréable tout ça, ça change de la couleur du ciel ... 

Merci pour les liens.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci merci merci
> 
> Le wall' : *Orange Chaos by un inconnu*
> No soucy Makhno, si tu lui donne à manger régulièrement il reste assez sage :rateau:
> ...


Merci , c'est parfait 
Je préfère en transparent


----------



## plo0m (16 Novembre 2008)

Hop.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

Sympa !


----------



## houpix (16 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Et hop, mon premier desk, soyez indulgents, ça fait 24h que je manipule MacOSX  Argh, il la redimensionne en 800*600...



Auriez-vous un lien pour ce Wall ? Merci beaucoup.


----------



## plo0m (16 Novembre 2008)

Me rappelle plus, je l'avais trouvé sur deviant art je crois, en tapant un truc du style wallpaper


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2008)

cela faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé par là... ​ 




​ 

ou cliquer sur _desktop_02,_ dans ma signature.​ 

.


----------



## wath68 (16 Novembre 2008)

Bon, alors voilà, mon nouveau desk' que j'ai intitulé "le All-Stars" (quand vous verrez le dock vous comprendrez )
Les icônes des stacks ne sont pas définitives, parce qu'elles ne semblent pas toutes "posées" sur le dock, contrairement à celles des applications.

Euh oui bon, vous pouvez cliquer maintenant lol





Featuring, dans l'ordre : Star Wars, King Kong, l'étrange Noël de Mr Jack, les Simpson, Daft Punk, Domo, Super Mario, Indiana Jones, Lost, Kill Bill, Matrix, Mission Impossible, Cosmos 1999 et Tron.

Non non je n'suis pas fou


----------



## BS0D (17 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon, alors voilà, mon nouveau desk' que j'ai intitulé "le All-Stars" (quand vous verrez le dock vous comprendrez )
> Les icônes des stacks ne sont pas définitives, parce qu'elles ne semblent pas toutes "posées" sur le dock, contrairement à celles des applications.
> 
> Euh oui bon, vous pouvez cliquer maintenant lol
> ...



Put*** comment tu t'y retrouves avec des icones comme ça, qui n'ont meme pas le symbole de l'application à laquelle elles réfèrent? 
je préfère encore les black system tiens 

sinon c'est assez harmonieux dans l'ensemble


----------



## OOAntonOO (17 Novembre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Mon desk sur le macbook de ma copine (sobre):


J'adore le Wall, y vient d'où ? Et comment tu as fait pour mettre le barre du dessus en noir ?
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

LHO a dit:


> cela faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé par là...



Wouah ça tranche, j'aime beaucoup !


----------



## wath68 (17 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Put*** comment tu t'y retrouves avec des icones comme ça, qui n'ont meme pas le symbole de l'application à laquelle elles réfèrent?



 c'est ça que j'aime !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Un nouveau après une toute nouvelle installation de Leopard

Application : Anxiety
Dock : Wrz
Fond d'écran : Euthertica
Icônes : Aquave et Jonas Rask


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

C'est sobre et classe :love:
Dis comment tu fais pour virer spotlight stp ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Avec Onyx .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

Merci Monsieur !
Excuse mais :


----------



## AppleGold (17 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon, alors voilà, mon nouveau desk' que j'ai intitulé "le All-Stars" (quand vous verrez le dock vous comprendrez )...
> ...Featuring, dans l'ordre : Star Wars, King Kong, l'étrange Noël de Mr Jack, les Simpson, Daft Punk, Domo, Super Mario, Indiana Jones, Lost, Kill Bill, Matrix, Mission Impossible, Cosmos 1999 et Tron.
> 
> Non non je n'suis pas fou



Excellent les icônes ...  c'est un pack complet ou tu les as chiné ça et là ?

@ LHO: Sobre, la classe ... 

@ C0rentin: Très Sobre .. mais un peu plus coloré je préfère.


----------



## gregetcoco (17 Novembre 2008)

un petit lien pour le wall please, trop classe



plo0m a dit:


> Hop.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> @ C0rentin: Très Sobre .. mais un peu plus coloré je préfère.



Merci c'est l'automne j'ai besoin d'un réconfort "desktopable" .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Novembre 2008)

Finalement, le gris était trop triste... J'ai pas tenu deux jours !




Click for full size

Le Pariou vu depuis le golf des Volcans !


----------



## Wolfmac (17 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Excellent les icônes ...  c'est un pack complet ou tu les as chiné ça et là ?




pareil, surtout pour "l'étrange Noël de Mr Jack" je suis fan


----------



## wath68 (17 Novembre 2008)

Non non, ce n'est pas un pack. Comme tu dis, c'est trouvé à gauche à droite.

Kado :


----------



## greggorynque (17 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Finalement, le gris était trop triste... J'ai pas tenu deux jours !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rhooo la plaine de Laschamp !


----------



## zigouiman (17 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Hop.





LHO a dit:


> cela faisait longtemps que je n'étais pas passé par là...



Et bien, ça a l'air drôlement sympa, les fins de soirée chez vous&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Novembre 2008)

OOAntonOO a dit:


> J'adore le Wall, y vient d'où ? Et comment tu as fait pour mettre le barre du dessus en noir ?
> Merci.



Me wall : http://da-nadda.deviantart.com/art/reMix-set-100177588

Le dock là dedans : http://www.dockulicious.com/docks


----------



## plo0m (18 Novembre 2008)

gregetcoco a dit:


> un petit lien pour le wall please, trop classe



C'est moi qui ai pris la tof au taf  Tu la veux en quelle def?


----------



## OOAntonOO (18 Novembre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Me wall : http://da-nadda.deviantart.com/art/reMix-set-100177588
> 
> Le dock là dedans : http://www.dockulicious.com/docks



Merci c cool.


----------



## CERDAN (18 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> C'est moi qui ai pris la tof au taf  Tu la veux en quelle def?



Tu mérites un mac toi !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Novembre 2008)

Voilà le petit dernier.

​


Icône : CandyBar / Dock : SuperDocker / Wall : un classique...​Cliquer sur l'image pour l'agrandir.​


----------



## AppleGold (18 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> C'est moi qui ai pris la tof au taf  Tu la veux en quelle def?



C'est original et plutôt réussi mais je le trouve ... assez angoissant. :rateau:

@ Pierre-Auvergne: je trouve ce wall très sympa et j'aurais bien vu les icônes amora de David Lanham avec. 

édit: Remarque ça aurait peut-être fait too much red ...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Novembre 2008)

Merci bien ! Je teste les icônes dès que j'ai un pet de temps.


----------



## plo0m (18 Novembre 2008)

Le fond le fait grave... Un lien?



CERDAN a dit:


> Tu mérites un mac toi !



Merci!

PS: Les icones amora sont superbes!


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Novembre 2008)

Pour le wall, je ne me souviens plus... je crois qu'il a été posté dans le fil des coups de coeur. Dès que je le recroise, je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## schwebb (18 Novembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> un pet de temps.



J'espère que ça sent moins qu'un vrai...

Heu... Je sors.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> C'est moi qui ai pris la tof au taf  Tu la veux en quelle def?



Euh... Moi je sais pas, mais mon MacBook est un 13", j'aimerais la définition qui puisse permettre que tout le wall occupe l'écran... 

Mercii


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Euh... Moi je sais pas, mais mon MacBook est un 13", j'aimerais la définition qui puisse permettre que tout le wall occupe l'écran...



1280 x 800 (il me semble).

sinon, menu Pomme > System Preferences > Display.


.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Novembre 2008)

Oui, tout à fait! 


Il me faut ce wall!


----------



## plo0m (18 Novembre 2008)

Faut que je retrouve mon PSD, je cherche 

Sinon mon mac ressemble à ça today!

*Lien en grand*


----------



## wath68 (18 Novembre 2008)

Si je puis me permettre ...


----------



## AppleGold (18 Novembre 2008)

@ Plo0m: Vive la couleur ...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre ...



jusqu'à la fin de notre vie...


----------



## plo0m (18 Novembre 2008)

Cool!


----------



## wath68 (18 Novembre 2008)

:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## eleonooore (18 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>





C'est (vraiment) très joli, je me demande juste comment tu réussis à voir quelque chose et, le cas échéant, à ne pas tomber dans un profond abattement à la moindre vue de ton desk, mais bon...


----------



## SirG (18 Novembre 2008)

Tu as encore gagné le droit de diffuser un lien pour ce magnifique fond.


----------



## wath68 (18 Novembre 2008)

la vache, c'est vrai, quand je regarde la capture, c'est vachement ... dark.

@ SirG : le wall' c'est *"On The Edge" by Hyndman*.


----------



## BS0D (18 Novembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> C'est (vraiment) très joli, je me demande juste comment tu réussis à voir quelque chose et, le cas échéant, à ne pas tomber dans un profond abattement à la moindre vue de ton desk, mais bon...



Moi je me demande comme il déprime pas avec tout ce noir qu'il broie (ou plutot qu'il fait broyer à son ordi) le petit père wath 

Perso je pourrais pas, il fait déjà gris dehors, les gens sont gris, faut un peu de joie de vivre dans ce monde, et ça passe aussi par son desktop !


----------



## wath68 (19 Novembre 2008)

ça va bien finir par passer. Le noir va se dissiper.

Sinon, j'avais oublié de féliciter Plo0m pour sa photo, celle de l'iMac, dans la rubrique "créations". 
Voilà qui est réparé.


----------



## OOAntonOO (19 Novembre 2008)

Salut à tous, voilà j'ai vu qu'il a moyen dans mettre la barre du dessus en noir et j'aurai voulu savoir comment. (CETTE BARRE : http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1rc9.jpg)

Merci d'avance.


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> :rateau::rateau::rateau:



SPLENDIDE !!!!! Forcément dans mes goûts ! Lorsque l'on voit mes desk parfois morbides, parfois sombrement mélancoliques ça me plais forcément !!

Surtout ce genre de photos et de robes ! Franchement : splendide !

Aller le fond va directe à la place du mien là ^^

Chapeau à l'artiste, tu devrais aimer ces artistes là alors ^^ :

http://theilien.deviantart.com/gallery/
http://princess-of-shadows.deviantart.com/gallery/#my-own-fairytales
http://evilcampbell.deviantart.com/art/Red-Dress-71892598
http://onetaintedangel.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## SirG (19 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour le lien, ma poule.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> :rateau::rateau::rateau:



trop de couleur tue la couleur. 

sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

pour ceux qui aiment le noir...   



Pierre Soulages















.


----------



## BS0D (19 Novembre 2008)

OOAntonOO a dit:


> Salut à tous, voilà j'ai vu qu'il a moyen dans mettre la barre du dessus en noir et j'aurai voulu savoir comment. (CETTE BARRE : http://img149.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1rc9.jpg)
> 
> Merci d'avance.



Dans le cas de ton image, il s'agit simplement de l'option de transparence, réglable dans 
*System Prefs > Bureau et Economiseur d'écran > Barre de Menu Translucide
*
Comme ci-dessous :

Voir la pièce jointe 19201





Sinon je crois que oui, y'a moyen de modifier la couleur de la barre de menus, mais il faut un programme spécial dont je me rappelle plus le nom ...


----------



## kapov (19 Novembre 2008)

ça faisait longtemps.....

voici le mien:


----------



## BS0D (19 Novembre 2008)

kapov a dit:


> ça faisait longtemps.....
> 
> voici le mien:



Très sombre, mais très harmonieux !
Alors on y vient : comment as-tu fait pour avoir une barre de menu noire ?


----------



## kapov (19 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Très sombre, mais très harmonieux !
> Alors on y vient : comment as-tu fait pour avoir une barre de menu noire ?



J'ai changé de thème avec shapeshifter hélas payant....


----------



## flotow (19 Novembre 2008)

Pas de grandes modifications.
Y'a toujours le poisson  





mais aussi dirty, sale, _pas beau_ (mais plus souvent comme ca, avec 15 fenetres en plus )





Le truc qui me chiffone, c'est ca:







Un peu trop bleu a mon gout , j'aimerai quelque chose de plus contrasté


----------



## AppleGold (19 Novembre 2008)

kapov a dit:


> ça faisait longtemps.....
> 
> voici le mien:



J'aime bien .. juste assez de sensualité pour que ce soit agréable à l'oeil mais pas assez pour que ce soit vulgaire ... 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> Pas de grandes modifications.
> Y'a toujours le poisson



Ah ben voilà un desk de saison ...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Novembre 2008)

> Un peu trop bleu a mon gout , j'aimerai quelque chose de plus contrasté



Mais, non, la couleur, c'est sympa ! 

Joli wall.


----------



## eleonooore (19 Novembre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Le truc qui me chiffone, c'est ca:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Mais, non, la couleur, c'est sympa !



Tout à fait d'accord. Exactement ce qui m'a menée très rapidement vers la customisation.
Parce que certes la couleur c'est sympa, mais Apple aime surtout le bleu... et moi non.
C'est maintenant la surbrillance dans iTunes que je regarde d'un mauvais oeil, je ne sais pas encore comment je pourrais modifier ce bleu même pas beau 
Allez, Tucpasquic, un petit coup de LiteIcon ?


----------



## wath68 (19 Novembre 2008)

attention les yeux, vous allez être contents, j'ai enfin mis de la couleur ... mais pas trop non plus.


----------



## AppleGold (19 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> attention les yeux, vous allez être contents, j'ai enfin mis de la couleur ... mais pas trop non plus.



J'aime beaucoup la photo ..


----------



## Psycho_fls (19 Novembre 2008)

Du sombre, encore du sombre...
Petit wall qui me fait penser à mon intégration (le thème était les pirates... ahhhh, qu'elles sont loin les douces années de fac !)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> attention les yeux, vous allez être contents, j'ai enfin mis de la couleur ... mais pas trop non plus.



le contraste est saisissant ! c'est sympa.  mais bon, l'initiative est bonne ! 



> Du sombre, encore du sombre...
> Petit wall qui me fait penser à mon intégration (le thème était les pirates... ahhhh, qu'elles sont loin les douces années de fac !)



Sympa aussi ! L'horologe est extra. Elle vient de yahoo ?


----------



## AppleGold (19 Novembre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Du sombre, encore du sombre...
> Petit wall qui me fait penser à mon intégration (le thème était les pirates... ahhhh, qu'elles sont loin les douces années de fac !)



Très harmonieux ..


----------



## Taz33 (19 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> :rateau::rateau::rateau:



je cherche, je cherche, mais je trouve pas.....

un lien pour le dock noir et les icones stp ?

En tout cas, MAGNIFIQUE ^^


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> attention les yeux, vous allez être contents, j'ai enfin mis de la couleur ... mais pas trop non plus.


Superbe, très harmonieux ! :love: :love: 
Un petit lien pour le wall ?  

_édith : trouvé _


----------



## wath68 (19 Novembre 2008)

Merci à tous.

@ Taz33 : les icônes c'est les infâmes et tant-aimés *Black System* 

Par contre pour le dock, aucune idée, c'est un mix de plusieurs packs :rose:, mais je crois que c'est le New Dock à la base, et les indicateurs du pack Duck (sur MacThemes).

Suivant un excellent conseil de Marie, le wall' désert a été un peu réhaussé au niveau des couleurs, pour le rendre plus ... désertique 

 Marie

(pas envie de poster "encore" une capture, donc voir ma signature)


----------



## Taz33 (19 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à tous.
> 
> @ Taz33 : les icônes c'est les infâmes et tant-aimés *Black System*
> 
> Par contre pour le dock, aucune idée, c'est un mix de plusieurs packs :rose:, mais je crois que c'est le New Dock à la base, et les indicateurs du pack Duck (sur MacThemes).


Et pour les icones des disques ?


----------



## wath68 (19 Novembre 2008)

*Plexis Dock by Aerotox*


----------



## Taz33 (19 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *Plexis Dock by Aerotox*



mille merci


----------



## pjak (19 Novembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> On va encore me dire que c'est noir, mais bon  Au passage, c'est moi sur la photo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



drole didee de mettre son cul en fond d'écran... ca ne me serait pas venu à l'esprit


----------



## wath68 (19 Novembre 2008)




----------



## OOAntonOO (19 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Dans le cas de ton image, il s'agit simplement de l'option de transparence, réglable dans
> *System Prefs > Bureau et Economiseur d'écran > Barre de Menu Translucide
> *
> Comme ci-dessous :
> ...



Pour le réglage de la transparence de la barre je connaissais, c'est pour la changer de couleur. Mais merci quand même.


----------



## OOAntonOO (19 Novembre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Du sombre, encore du sombre...
> Petit wall qui me fait penser à mon intégration (le thème était les pirates... ahhhh, qu'elles sont loin les douces années de fac !)


Pas mal du tout, si t'aurais un petit lien pour les icones et pour le dock que tu utilises se serai cool


----------



## Macounette (19 Novembre 2008)

Je sais, je sais... c'est copié, imité, plagié... sur le desk de wath68. :rose: Mais j'assume.  J'aime tellement que je pense le garder un bon moment. :love:





Un truc que je n'ai pas trouvé, pour les icônes "plexiglas", c'est comment faire pour éditer le texte sur le PSD. Alors c'est forcément moins joli. 

merci pour l'inspiration wath


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2008)

Psycho_fls a dit:


> Du sombre, encore du sombre...
> Petit wall qui me fait penser à mon intégration (le thème était les pirates... ahhhh, qu'elles sont loin les douces années de fac !)



Très sympa Alex!
Tu sais que j'aime le noit 

Wath, comme toujours très bien 
Indéniablement un grand de ce fil


----------



## wath68 (20 Novembre 2008)

:rose: merki, ça fait très plaisir, mais bon, les grands se sont surtout et avant tout les créateurs de wall', dock et icônes.

@ Macounette : MDR  comme par hasard, U2 "Desert Of Our Love".  bien joué


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Macounette : MDR  comme par hasard, U2 "Desert Of Our Love".  bien joué


Merci à toi  j'ai pu mettre à jour mon desk grâce à ton aide.

Décidément ces icônes noir et plexi, c'est génial, ça passe plus ou moins partout. Trop cool


----------



## OOAntonOO (20 Novembre 2008)

Par hasard les icones noir et plexi elles existent pas en blanc ?


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2008)

OOAntonOO a dit:


> Par hasard les icones noir et plexi elles existent pas en blanc ?


Heu :mouais: les icones plexi sont... transparentes :rateau:

Pour les noires, cette version-ci est... noire  mais il y a SNOW.E par exemple qui est tout blanc.


----------



## plo0m (20 Novembre 2008)

*Today...*


----------



## AppleGold (20 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> *Today...*



les albooks me plaisent vraiment beaucoup ... ainsi que ton horloge !! (enfin j'imagine que ça en est une  ... ça correspondrait ... tu peux nous donner son nom ?)


----------



## plo0m (20 Novembre 2008)

J'ai trouvé l'horloge sur le topic coups de coeur, avant derniere page je crois 

C'est quoi un albook?


----------



## wath68 (20 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> C'est quoi un albook?



C'est le nom de tes icônes, dans le dossier "musique" 

Le wall' Dripping Apple est génial ! Il va bien très bien avec tes icônes.


----------



## AppleGold (20 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> J'ai trouvé l'horloge sur le topic coups de coeur, avant derniere page je crois
> 
> C'est quoi un albook?



Merci .. 

Albook, c'est le nom de la collection d'icône dont sont issues celle que tu utilise pour la musique.

edit : grillé !!!


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2008)

wath68, l'icone de Firefox en noir, tu l'as d'où ? j'arrive pas à la trouver dans Black System....


----------



## AppleGold (20 Novembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> wath68, l'icone de Firefox en noir, tu l'as d'où ? j'arrive pas à la trouver dans Black System....



Elle se trouve bien dans ma collection black system... à moins que je ne l'ai récupéré ailleurs sans m'en souvenir ...

Voilà pour toi :


----------



## Ineilaur (20 Novembre 2008)

En tout cas merci pour tous ces fond d'écrans


----------



## wath68 (20 Novembre 2008)

fatigué, AppleGold ?

Voilà *FIREFOX*.




C'est une icônes que j'ai trouvé je ne sais plus où, et que j'ai ''blackerisé".


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

Total look J3Concept 

(C'est Tumb qui m'a de nouveau donner l'envie d'en faire un dans ce style )


----------



## wath68 (20 Novembre 2008)

tu fais des économies en taille de capture ?

Sinon, j'aime bien les J3, mais ... le bleu  j'ai vraiment du mal avec cette couleur.
Et les icônes sont terribles aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> tu fais des économies en taille de capture ?
> 
> Sinon, j'aime bien les J3, mais ... le bleu  j'ai vraiment du mal avec cette couleur.
> Et les icônes sont terribles aussi.



Lien pour le King size 

Ah mais ce n'est pas du bleu indigo!!! (Couleur que je n'apprécie pas également )

Sinon, je l'ai pas mis dans la capture mais franchement la petite application Bowtie est vraiment sympa!


----------



## plo0m (20 Novembre 2008)

Comment qu'on fait pour effacer la piste du dock?


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Novembre 2008)

kapov a dit:


> ça faisait longtemps.....
> 
> voici le mien:



 un lien vers ce wall ?  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Novembre 2008)

Soit Onyx, soit SuperDocker, je ne sais plus...


----------



## plo0m (20 Novembre 2008)

J'ai super docker, pas trouvé l'option


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Novembre 2008)

Ancienne version de SuperDocker :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Le résultat :







edit : en fait, les reflets sont conservés... donc ce n'est pas vraiment ça la solution...

Voilà ce que ça donne à l'échelle de l'écran :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Macounette (20 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> fatigué, AppleGold ?
> 
> Voilà *FIREFOX*.
> 
> ...


En effet, c'est bien Firefox qu'il me fallait.  (et non pas Safari; mais merci quand même AppleGold )

Merci wath-san


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

Sinon pour le dock sans la piste et sans les reflets, tu peux faire comme moi, tricher (par superdocker, tu mets un dock avec la même couleur que celle de ton wall)  

Ca reste entre nous!


----------



## Darkfire (21 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> fatigué, AppleGold ?
> 
> Voilà *FIREFOX*.
> 
> ...



Est-ce que quelqu'un sait d'où provient l'original ??
Elle me plaît beaucoup, mais je l'aimerai demi-blackerisé...l'icône avec les couleurs originales
me permettrai de faire une ch'tite modif'  sympa... 
Merci d'avance


----------



## OOAntonOO (21 Novembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Heu :mouais: les icones plexi sont... transparentes :rateau:
> 
> Pour les noires, cette version-ci est... noire  mais il y a SNOW.E par exemple qui est tout blanc.



HAAAAA ok désolé j'ai confondu avec des autres 
Et est se qu'il y a un lien pour telecharger les Plexi, j'ai pas trouvé.


----------



## wath68 (21 Novembre 2008)

Le lien pour les "plexi" est en page 251 (Plexis Dock by Aerotox).

Et voilà les icônes pour Firefox


----------



## AppleGold (21 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> fatigué, AppleGold ?
> 
> Voilà *FIREFOX*.
> 
> ...



Euh ... oui un peu ... :rose::rose:


----------



## wath68 (21 Novembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2008)

Très esthétique .


----------



## pierre-auvergne (21 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>



sympa, mais la tache rouge fait un peu tache.


----------



## OOAntonOO (21 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Le lien pour les "plexi" est en page 251 (Plexis Dock by Aerotox).
> 
> Et voilà les icônes pour Firefox



Merci


----------



## AppleGold (21 Novembre 2008)

@ Antoine59: Très réussi .. J'ai jeté un oeil à la collection suite au post de Tumb .. c'est vrai que c'est superbe.

@ Wath, j'adore la sobriété .. 

Macounette, encore désolé .. j'ai eu un mauvais moment .. :rateau:


----------



## gregetcoco (21 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> C'est moi qui ai pris la tof au taf  Tu la veux en quelle def?


 

en 1600x1200 si possible,

merci c'est super sympa et encore bravo, j'adore


----------



## pjak (22 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>


un lien pour le wall?
`


----------



## wath68 (22 Novembre 2008)

La photo est *ICI*, dans la galerie DeviantArt de Sascha Huettenhain.
Elle s'appelle "The Purity Of Us".


----------



## plo0m (22 Novembre 2008)

gregetcoco a dit:


> en 1600x1200 si possible,
> 
> merci c'est super sympa et encore bravo, j'adore



Ca va prendre un peu de temps, j'suis en pleine migration de mes deux durs de RAW et PSD sur un seul, avec tri des milliers de doublons, dans les 17 000 tofs à trier... Pour apres me mettre à time machine...


----------



## CERDAN (22 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>



Très joli !!


----------



## gregetcoco (22 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Ca va prendre un peu de temps, j'suis en pleine migration de mes deux durs de RAW et PSD sur un seul, avec tri des milliers de doublons, dans les 17 000 tofs à trier... Pour apres me mettre à time machine...


 

t'inquiètes j'ai le temps, c'est déjà sympa d'y penser

A plus


----------



## AppleGold (22 Novembre 2008)

Je me suis enfin décider à changer de desktop. Rien de très original mais une touche de couleur.

Version clean




Version dirty




Le wall
Les icônes


----------



## wath68 (23 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Lien pour le King size



Le séparateur du dock il vient de quel pack, s'te plaît s'te plaît s'te plaît ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2008)

wallpaper: Sleepless nights


----------



## Macounette (23 Novembre 2008)

Magnifique !!


----------



## AppleGold (23 Novembre 2008)

Joli wall en effet ..


----------



## CERDAN (23 Novembre 2008)

Belle ambiance !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2008)

merci à tous les 3


----------



## link.javaux (23 Novembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Magnifique !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

tumb a dit:


> merci à tous les 3



Trop cool 
Magnifiquement joli


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Novembre 2008)

Comment vous faites pour avoir les pochettes de iTunes sur votre bureau? O_O


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Le séparateur du dock il vient de quel pack, s'te plaît s'te plaît s'te plaît ?



Wrz dock


Très sympa Tumb et link.javaux. Félicitations à vous deux. .



DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Comment vous faites pour avoir les pochettes de iTunes sur votre bureau? O_O



Je te conseil le nouveau venu Bowtie. Il s'agit encore d'une béta, mai fort sympathique avec de nombreux skins déjà disponible.

Et bon week-end à tous.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

J'ai essayé Bowtie, couplé à Dockless, et je suis tombée namoureuse :love: :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## wath68 (23 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Wrz dock



 Merci very much.


@ Marie : bonne idée, j'avais fais pareil, mais le problème c'est que quand iTunes n'est pas en route, il y a quand même l'affichage du titre sur le desk' ... ou alors j'ai raté une étape.


Hé dites : effectivement, j'avais raté une étape


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

Je ne m'en étais même pas rendu compte, vu qu'iTunes tourne en permanence


----------



## wath68 (23 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'avais pas vu qu'il y avait l'option pour cacher quand iTunes ne tourne pas.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Salut à tous !
Voici deux nouveaux desk (merci wath pour les icones) :
ici :  http://images0.hiboox.com/images/4708/10cb725cd2305f5fdf41227b6262d5a9.png

Et là :
http://images0.hiboox.com/images/4708/48019a11e2f0b3eadbf82503ad3c2896.png


Lequel preferez-vous ? 


Merci et à bientôt j'espère .


----------



## wath68 (23 Novembre 2008)

de rien.


Perso, je préfère le deuxième, avec Morning.
Tu devrais essayer avec un dock en 2D. Ca l'fait avec ce type d'icônes.


Chez moi, retour à un bon vieux pack d'icônes connus (j'me suis même fais l'icône pour iCal )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

C'est sympa , dis c'est quoi l'indicateur des applis ouvertes stp ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

Wath : magnifique :love:

Ceci dit, je préfère avec un peu de couleur :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2008)

Dites , je recherche un pack de wall (c'était sur deviant art) avec une tulipe rouge sur un table en wengé et un intérieur (design avec des canapés blancs) auriez-vous un lien ?
Merci !


----------



## wath68 (23 Novembre 2008)

Merci.
Ils proviennent du dock *Duck 1.0 by jimmyoliger*

D'la couleur ? ha ouais tiens, bonne idée lol 


Edit : voilà un peu de couleur.





J'ai pas réussi à faire comme toi, Marie


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

Voilà comment j'ai fait :

1. Niveaux : passer de N&B à ocre vert
2. Sélection alahouanéguène de tout ce qui n'est pas noir
3. Nouveau calque, dégradé concentrique "arc-en-ciel transparent" (offert gracieusement par Adobe) dans la sélection, fusion : lumière tamisée, opacité 40 %

Vala


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (23 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>



Magnifique ! quel joli wallpaper :rose:
Il provient de Deviantart ?


----------



## wath68 (23 Novembre 2008)

Merki Marie, je vais essayer ta technique 

Oui, le wall' vient de DA.
Attend, je vais te retrouver le lien, le temps de lire les trois p'tits points

...

Voilà, *Queen Wallpapers by Smert1012*


----------



## schwebb (23 Novembre 2008)

@ Marie: très chouette. 

 Pourrais-tu me dire où je pourrais trouver les icônes des volumes?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Novembre 2008)

Voilà ce que donne chez moi le wall une fois bien colorisé :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

@ schwebb : pour les icônes de volumes, il faut demander à wath, vu qu'au départ c'est une capture de son desk que j'avais retouchée  et que moi je ne les utilise pas  (on parle bien des icônes semi-transparentes, j'ai pas encore réussi à retenir leur nom).

Ou alors tu parles des globes, auquel cas ils se trouvent ici, mais je pense pas que ce soit de ça que tu parles.


----------



## schwebb (23 Novembre 2008)

Merci Marie. 

Donc, wath68, pourrais-tu me dire où trouver les icônes de volume qu'utilise Marie?


----------



## eleonooore (23 Novembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Donc, wath68, pourrais-tu me dire où trouver les icônes de volume qu'utilise Marie?



Je me permets, hein, c'est pas comme si il donnait la réponse toutes les 10 pages  :
Plexis Dock by Aerotox


----------



## schwebb (23 Novembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Je me permets, hein, c'est pas comme si il donnait la réponse toutes les 10 pages  :
> Plexis Dock by Aerotox



Merci bien. 

Oui, je me doutais que la réponse avait déjà été donnée, mais j'ai manqué de courage pour me retaper tout le fil, j'avoue.


----------



## wath68 (23 Novembre 2008)

j'arrive j'arrive j'arrive








ha zutalor ... encore trop tard.


----------



## schwebb (23 Novembre 2008)

Super, j'ai téléchargé le set. 

Par contre, j'ai un léger problème: je ne trouve pas l'icône marquée "usb" (et s'il en existait une marquée "firewire", aussi, ce serait top...), comme celle qu'on voit sur le bureau de Marie. 

Or, il se trouve que c'est la seule dont j'aie besoin, avec celle marquée d'une pomme, que j'ai trouvée.

Il existe un autre set? (pas vu sur Deviant)


----------



## wath68 (23 Novembre 2008)

Haaaaa pour une fois j'suis pas à la bourre. 

Le PSD est inclus dans le pack, tu peux créer ce que tu veux avec Photoshop ou Gimp.


----------



## AppleGold (23 Novembre 2008)

@ etienne000, très joli. Personnellement, j'ai une préférence pour le second.

@ wath68 (et MarieStockolm) très joli wall et les deux façons de le traiter sont bien réussies. Je crois que je l'ai déjà dit mais j'adore vraiment les albook. Quand je reviendrais au sombre ....


----------



## AppleGold (23 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Chez moi, retour à un bon vieux pack d'icônes connus (j'me suis même fais l'icône pour iCal )



Tu m'intéresses ..  Si tu avais la bonté 

édit: Merci Wath


----------



## schwebb (23 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Haaaaa pour une fois j'suis pas à la bourre.
> 
> Le PSD est inclus dans le pack, tu peux créer ce que tu veux avec Photoshop ou Gimp.



Ah oui, effectivement, je me demandais ce que c'était cette icône toute seule. J'avais essayé avec Aperçu, mais ça n'avait rien donné. 

Merci bien!


----------



## schwebb (24 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour encore, 

J'ai voulu changer l'icône de mon dd externe et de certains périphériques, mais pas moyen avec le pack Aerotox: commande-i donne un fichier PNG (ou ICNS), mais sans image (voir pièce jointe).

Si quelqu'un peut m'indiquer la méthode... 
Je ne suis pas familier de la customisation: simplement, je change parfois les icônes de mes dd et de certaines applis; jusqu'à Aerotox, pas de problème. :mouais:



EDIT: même le fichier que je modifie avec Gimp n'affiche qu'une mention ICNS ou PNG en lieu et place de son icône quand je fais commande-i. J'ai loupé quelque chose, ou quoi?


----------



## BS0D (24 Novembre 2008)

si tu essaies sur le Finder, normal que ça ne marche pas, et encore moins avec des PNG.

il faut obligatoirement des fichiers de format ICNS, qui est léquivalent des .ico sous windaube, mais sous mac. 
ça ne marche pas avec les autres formats... 

tu devrais essayer avec Candybar ou un programme du style, ou alors allez farfouiller dans les ressources mais à tes risques et périls 

le fichier psd faut enregistrer en png, puis le convertir en ICNS avec img2icns 

ensuite, tu fais CRTL + I sur le fichier ICNS


----------



## schwebb (24 Novembre 2008)

Merci. 

Effectivement, avec LiteIcon j'ai pu changer les icônes de mon dd externe.

En revanche, le bidouillage avec Gimp, les enregistrements en formats différents, etc., juste pour créer des icônes perso, je laisse tomber: pour l'usage que j'en fais, ça ne me dit rien. L'icône Finder alt va très bien à mes différentes partitions, finalement.


----------



## yoyocaesar (24 Novembre 2008)

Le desk de la semaine et bravo au passage pour la découverte du fond d'écran il est sympatoche ^^


----------



## schwebb (24 Novembre 2008)

Chouette desk.


----------



## wath68 (24 Novembre 2008)

un desk' sombre, comme je les aime


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

Joli desk 
C'est  quoi les icones du dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

Sympa Yoyocaesar


----------



## plo0m (24 Novembre 2008)

Comment fait-on pour appliquer une tof comme couv d'album, que bowtie puisse identifier de suite quand on lance un mp3? J'ai essayé de coller le png dans le dossier du mp3, mais marche po


----------



## AppleGold (24 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> un desk' sombre, comme je les aime



Ah bon ?!?!?!  Joli desk yoyocaesar.

Très harmonieux antoine59 (le desk  )


----------



## gregetcoco (24 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Comment fait-on pour appliquer une tof comme couv d'album, que bowtie puisse identifier de suite quand on lance un mp3? J'ai essayé de coller le png dans le dossier du mp3, mais marche po



coucou Ploom, j'espère que tu   penses toujours à moi pour le Wall

A plus


----------



## wath68 (24 Novembre 2008)

@ Antoine : terrible ce wall' 

@ Plo0m : avec iTunes, clic droit sur le morceau, "obtenir les illustrations d'album"
pour un album entier, sélectionner tout les morceaux de l'album, et comme ci-dessus.
Ou bien tu peux rajouter la pochette toi-même, toujours avec le clic droit, "obtenir des informations", puis tu glisses la pochette dans la case prévue.


----------



## BS0D (24 Novembre 2008)




----------



## shenrone (24 Novembre 2008)

Dites moi, vous avez un problème avec les couleurs?:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

Salut ! 
Voici mon nouveau desk 

Enjoy ! :


----------



## SirG (24 Novembre 2008)

Un peu de changement sur mon PowerBook.





Fond : Between Darkness and Wonder by ~DarknessWonder


----------



## AppleGold (24 Novembre 2008)

SirG a dit:


> Un peu de changement sur mon PowerBook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh .. je trouve le wall superbe. Ce grain ...


----------



## BS0D (24 Novembre 2008)

c'est ma copine


----------



## AppleGold (24 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> c'est ma copine



Je parlais de la qualité de la photo ... :mouais:


----------



## BS0D (24 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Je parlais de la qualité de la photo ... :mouais:



Quoi, elle est pas de qualité ma meuf ???!!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (24 Novembre 2008)

@ SirG et BSOD :  Top-classe.


Bon, celui-là il va rester un bout de temps. J'ai même arrêté le défilement automatique :rateau:






Allez... à un dans deux jours pour le prochain  nan j'diconne


----------



## maiwen (24 Novembre 2008)

si tu préfère les mannequin de cire si probablement  



BS0D a dit:


> Quoi, elle est pas de qualité ma meuf ???!!!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Maximouse (24 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


>



Salut,
Peux-tu nous faire partager ton wall
Merci.


----------



## BS0D (24 Novembre 2008)

Maximouse a dit:


> Salut,
> Peux-tu nous faire partager ton wall
> Merci.




Yes, j'ai pas de lien, alors voilà, je te l'ai mise sur Hiboox :


----------



## SlayerSexe (24 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salut !
> Voici mon nouveau desk
> 
> Enjoy ! :



Petite question : comment vous faites pour afficher MSN de cette facon?


----------



## wath68 (24 Novembre 2008)

MSN ? c'est quoi c'truc ? lol

Plus sérieusement, sur la capture c'est Adium.
C'est comme MSN, mais ... en mieux. Tu peux te connecter à plusieurs clients de messagerie en même temps (yahoo, msn, aol etc)


----------



## plo0m (24 Novembre 2008)

Et pour retirer l'heure de la barre de menu en haut?

Pitain que j'aime mon mac...






Mais imageshack me resize automatiquement mes images, bizarre...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Et pour retirer l'heure de la barre de menu en haut?



Préférences systèmes > Système > Date et heures > onglet Horloge, puis tu décoches "Afficher etc...".

Sinon, très sympa comme desk Plo0m.. Belle cohérence. 

Sans faire le "relou" faites gaffes à la taille des capture svp. Merci d'avance!


----------



## wath68 (24 Novembre 2008)

Sur ImageShack faut prendre le lien ''vignette pour forum'' ... ou un truc dans l'genre.

Et effectivement, très joli desk'.


----------



## plo0m (24 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Préférences systèmes > Système > Date et heures > onglet Horloge, puis tu décoches "Afficher etc...".
> 
> Sinon, très sympa comme desk Plo0m.. Belle cohérence.
> 
> Sans faire le "relou" faites gaffes à la taille des capture svp. Merci d'avance!


Bah justement, vous les voulez à quelle taille? Originelle ou piti?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Bah justement, vous les voulez à quelle taille? Originelle ou piti?



Il y a une taille maximum sur le forum pour ceux qui ont une petite connexion (et c'est mon cas, car je chope un réseau neuf faible depuis mon appart ). 

Tu peux faire une vignette, c'est-à-dire ton desk en petit avec un lien pour la version king size.


----------



## plo0m (24 Novembre 2008)

Ca roule  (et merci pour l'heure  )


----------



## wath68 (24 Novembre 2008)

Faut copier le lien Thumbnail for forums (1) sur ImageShack


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Ça fait plaisir de voir le thread est vivant  .


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

Mon premier desk, réalisé hier et fignolé ce matin 

Dites moi ce que vous en pensez, bien ou mal j'accepte tout (les recommandations aussi ) 




Click for full size.​

P.S : Manque toujours une icône pour la corbeille si quelqu'un a une suggestion... (moi j'trouve pas...).


----------



## BS0D (25 Novembre 2008)

Moi j'aime bien le bois. 
y'a une belle harmonie entre le wall, les dossiers, le dock et les icônes, je le trouve sympa


----------



## eleonooore (25 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> P.S : Manque toujours une icône pour la corbeille si quelqu'un a une suggestion... (moi j'trouve pas...).



Peut-être celle-ci (dans les Mixed_Updates de JonasRask) ? On reste dans le bois, à peu de chose près 






(téléchargement direct ici)

Très joli wall, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Peut-être celle-ci (dans les Mixed_Updates de JonasRask) ? On reste dans le bois, à peu de chose près


Je les ai essayées et elles sont beaucoup trop claires donc le rendu n'est pas top... Mais merci quand même 



eleonooore a dit:


> Très joli wall, j'aime beaucoup


Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Tu peux tenter un total look bois même au niveau des applications 

Va voir par là, et notamment un set de Gloss:rose::mouais: où il y a une poubelle.


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tu peux tenter un total look bois même au niveau des applications


Je voulais, mais j'ai rien trouvé de convaincant sauf pour Safari  (mais une icône comme ça au milieu ça le faisait pas ).




antoine59 a dit:


> Va voir par là, et notamment un set de Gloss:rose::mouais: où il y a une poubelle.


Et la poubelle je l'ai testée 
Mais même problème : trop claire...


----------



## Makhno (25 Novembre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> P.S : Manque toujours une icône pour la corbeille si quelqu'un a une suggestion... (moi j'trouve pas...).



Ou alors tu pourrais essayer ça : 







Edit : copain Wath


----------



## bou-cup (25 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Et pour retirer l'heure de la barre de menu en haut?
> 
> Pitain que j'aime mon mac...
> 
> ...



Superbe !

ça fait deux plombes que je cherche ces icônes sur le forum sans arriver à remettre la main dessus, tu pourrais m'indiquer où les trouver stp ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Novembre 2008)

Moi perso, j'aime pas le bois, surtout tout ces wall' avec des lattes de parquets.
Celui-là ça passe encore, mais j'ai toujours été nul en pyrogravure. :rateau:
Les Albook jurent un peu là-dedans je trouve, et iCal un a problème.

Deux icônes pour ta poubelle :









@ bou-cup : de quelle icônes tu parles ?


Edit : grillé pour la poubelle


----------



## bou-cup (25 Novembre 2008)

Je parle de ces petits personnages mignon dans le dock, l'icone du finer, le petit bull-terrier, etc.

J'ai beau chercher, je l'ai trouve pas pourtant je les ai vu passer sur le forum.


----------



## Makhno (25 Novembre 2008)

Qui qui voulait faire disparaître le dock ? 

C'est par là (marci à Toumak !)

Edit : c'est la même modif que celle proposée par MarieStockholm quelques pages avant... Mais là c'est en mode brute-de-décoffrage-vas-y-je-supprime-tout... 
Et y'a toujours le reflet... 

Et si on essaye avec un dock 2D ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Novembre 2008)

Pour l'icône du Finder, je peux t'aider.





Les petits monstres ça doit être du *David Lanham* si je ne m'abuse (rubrique "artwork", puis "icons" à gauche).


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Ou alors tu pourrais essayer ça
> Edit : copain Wath


Merci à toi et à wath68 
Comment j'ai pu passer à côté? :rateau:







EDIT : Avec une nouvelle icône iCal 
Merci wath


----------



## bou-cup (25 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour l'icône du Finder, je peux t'aider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci pour l'info, effectivement on dirait qu'il y a du David Lanham mais pour le bull-terrier j'ai pas l'impression que c'est de lui.


----------



## wath68 (25 Novembre 2008)

Tombé là-dessus par hasard.
Pour les amateurs de bois


----------



## AppleGold (25 Novembre 2008)

Chouette desk DeepDark mais je trouve aussi que les Albook jurent un peu dans cet environnement de bois et c'est dommage que l'icône iCal ne soit pas dans la collection Albook Sépia.


----------



## Benleroy (25 Novembre 2008)

Tiens dans le coin inférieur gauche, quel est le programme qui gere itunes? Je pensa a Bowtie mais ce n'est pas celui la.


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Chouette desk DeepDark mais je trouve aussi que les Albook jurent un peu dans cet environnement de bois et c'est dommage que l'icône iCal ne soit pas dans la collection Albook Sépia.


Merci 

Et pour iCal je devrais l'harmoniser avec les autres mais problème je manie que très peu ce genre de logiciels... (d'aileurs un logiciel en particulier à me conseiller?). Enfin bon, faudrait que je m'y mette  En tout cas j'essaye demain matin (j'ai le temps). Et si ça suffit pas j'ai jeudi tout la journée .

@ Benleroy : Moi il me semble que c'est Bowtie, j'en mettrais ma main à couper (ou presque ).


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Novembre 2008)




----------



## yoyocaesar (25 Novembre 2008)

Benleroy a dit:


> Tiens dans le coin inférieur gauche, quel est le programme qui gere itunes? Je pensa a Bowtie mais ce n'est pas celui la.



niveau gérance d'itunes j'ai youtunes (l'apparition du titre dans la barre des menus) et pour la pochette sur le desk simplement coversutra.


----------



## AppleGold (25 Novembre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


>



Ooohh ... quelle débauche de couleur !! on avait presque perdue l'habitude ici 

Très réussi et harmonieux.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


>



Wow !
Dis un lien pour tes icones ? stp :love:
Tu as reçu mon MP pour les icones dossiers ?

Merci


----------



## wath68 (25 Novembre 2008)

C'est quoi cette mode de mettre des montgolfières partout ? 

J'suis pas fan du tout.
Vampire, re-rejoins le coté obscur des desks sombres :rateau:


----------



## plo0m (25 Novembre 2008)

Je ne sais plus du tout où je les ai trouvées, mais je peux te les mailer sans soucis 

Sinon oui pour le dock transparent sans reflets, c'est en 2D que ça se passe, j'ai réussi à virer les bords, mais impossible de virer le fond gris transparent :-(

Sinon marrant que tu parles de mongolfières :mrgreen:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Wath ! Faut arreter d'être obsedé par le sombre voyons 
Un peu de clair te fera le plus grand bien


----------



## plo0m (25 Novembre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


>





J'aime bien ce dock... Il se trouve où?


----------



## Benleroy (25 Novembre 2008)

Parfait, Merci pour coversutra


----------



## plo0m (25 Novembre 2008)

Pour les poubelles en bois, j'en ai deux cools, façons seau à douche en bois japonais, mais imageshack refuse les fichiers icns, t'as un mail?


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Novembre 2008)




----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


>


J'aime beaucoup ton wall 

Par contre ton dock est sur-chargé...


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Novembre 2008)

si il n'est pas surchargé, les gents qui viennent chez moi disent "on ne peut vraiment rien faire avec cette pouriture de mac"


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Wow !
> Dis un lien pour tes icones ? stp :love:
> Tu as reçu mon MP pour les icones dossiers ?
> 
> Merci



heu ^^ j'ai mon dossier icones en intégralité ici : http://alkyss2.free.fr/Icones.zip
Pour ceux que ça intéresse ^^ 
Quand au fond il est sur le site xicons si je me souviens bien 




> C'est quoi cette mode de mettre des montgolfières partout ?
> 
> J'suis pas fan du tout.
> Vampire, re-rejoins le coté obscur des desks sombres :rateau:



 Ne t'inquiète pas après celui-ci je reviendrais du coté obscur de la force ^^
Je mettrais d'ailleurs la fille en robe de dos devant la mer... HUuummmm :love:

Mais avant un peu de gaité (pour une fois)... ca change 



> Ooohh ... quelle débauche de couleur !! on avait presque perdue l'habitude ici
> 
> Très réussi et harmonieux.



merci ^^ ca change c'est clair ^^ ou plutôt c'est "coloré" :rateau:



> J'aime bien ce dock... Il se trouve où?



heu, sur mactheme le forum, là je suis au boulo je sais plus son nom mais il a été maintes fois cité dans la partie "vos coups de coeur" ^^


----------



## DeepDark (25 Novembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> si il n'est pas surchargé, les gents qui viennent chez moi disent "on ne peut vraiment rien faire avec cette pouriture de mac"


Et moi je leur montre les multiples possibilités de Quicksilver


----------



## meskh (25 Novembre 2008)

Je suis régulièrement votre thread :up c'est très beau, vraiment. 
Vous semblez tous être attachés à ce que l'image du fond d'écran colle avec le thème du dock et c'est vraiment très beau, bravo à tous.

Mais je ne comprends pas pourquoi vous laissez apparaître des dossiers, voire votre Disque sur ces magnifiques desktops ?


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Novembre 2008)

C'est souvent (dans ce cas) un soucis utilitaire et d'habitude de travail, alors on essaie de faire que leur présence soit en harmonie avec le reste ^^


----------



## plo0m (25 Novembre 2008)

Superbe fond, un lien?


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Novembre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


> un lien vers ce wall ?  :love:



Pas de lien pour le wall ?


----------



## vampire1976 (25 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Superbe fond, un lien?



Plus haut ^^


----------



## NicoMac (25 Novembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salut !
> Voici mon nouveau desk
> 
> Enjoy ! :


Superbe ! D'où vient le wall ? Merci d'avance...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2008)

Merci !
Pour le wall :
http://alyn.deviantart.com/art/Sweet-melody-of-the-night-8797084


----------



## NicoMac (25 Novembre 2008)

Cool ! Merci mille fois !


----------



## imacg5mortel (25 Novembre 2008)

L'idée est tout bête, mais j'aime bien le résultat.


----------



## bou-cup (25 Novembre 2008)

Pour ceux qui cherche une poubelle en bois : http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1683


----------



## lainbebop (25 Novembre 2008)

bonjour,
je cherche un pac d'icones pour mac...
j'ai cherché sur deviantart, dans les 10 premieres pages, mais je cherche des icones pour le dock, toutes dans le meme style...
sur deviantart j'ai trouvé des icones pour CS3, d'autres pour adium, d'autres pour office... mais aucune suite "unie" !
Voilà, si vous aviez un lien, merci 

edit : style ça mais en plus beau !


----------



## BS0D (25 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> bonjour,
> je cherche un pac d'icones pour mac...
> j'ai cherché sur deviantart, dans les 10 premieres pages, mais je cherche des icones pour le dock, toutes dans le meme style...
> sur deviantart j'ai trouvé des icones pour CS3, d'autres pour adium, d'autres pour office... mais aucune suite "unie" !
> ...




Je sais pas si ça te plaira car c'est grisounet, mais au moins c'est "uni" ...  va voir là ...


----------



## lainbebop (25 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Je sais pas si ça te plaira car c'est grisounet, mais au moins c'est "uni" ...  va voir là ...



lol ça vient de toi ?
pas mal, mais c'est vrai que j'aimerai un peu de coueur qd même !! mais sinon c'est exactement ça que je cherche, des icones diverses (safari, mail, etc, mais aussi transmission, iwork, etc...)


----------



## bou-cup (25 Novembre 2008)

Puisqu'on en est au demande, est ce qu'une suite d'icone dans le style Leopard in rainbows existe ?






http://sekkyumu.deviantart.com/art/Leopard-In-Rainbows-67858991?moodonly=69

Ps : très très sympa le pack tout gris au finder rouge !


----------



## wath68 (25 Novembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> bonjour,
> je cherche un pac d'icones pour mac...



Tu peux fouiller ces liens :
http://aoq.blog30.fc2.com/blog-category-1.html
http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/
http://iconfactory.com/freeware/icon
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/icons.php
http://www.iconarchive.com/


----------



## bou-cup (26 Novembre 2008)

Je suis en mode gros boulet ce soir parce que la réponse à ma question a déjà du être donné moulte fois mais je n'arrive pas à trouver sur le forum...

Si je comprend bien, (par exemple avec cette icone) on peut obtenir la boite devant avec les icones à l'interieur, c'est bien ça ?
Si c'est bien le cas, comment changer les icones de stacks ?

Ps: ce n'est pas de la custo mais, comment créer un stacks et y mettre les applications voulu dedans ? On est obligé ce créer un dossier dans le hd et d'y duppliquer les applications ? Je suis jeune switcher et je n'ai pas encore compris toutes les subtilités d' Os X.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


> si il n'est pas surchargé, les gents qui viennent chez moi disent "on ne peut vraiment rien faire avec cette pouriture de mac"


Pour l'alléger, il y a un truc très bien : Leopard. 







:love:

PS : Magnifique le fond d'écran


----------



## Makhno (26 Novembre 2008)

@ bou-cup :
Crée des alias dans un dossier au fond de ton ordi pis mets-le dans le dock  
Alias : glissé déposé en maintenant command et alt... 

Pour ton icône de pile, faut qu'elle soit la première de la pile pour créer l'illusion. Donc il faut trier par nom en lui mettant un nom du debut de l'alphabet (voire un espace)... 

C'est à confirmer mais c'est comme ça que je ferais...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> @ bou-cup :
> Crée des alias dans dossier au fond de ton ordo pis mets-le dans le dock
> Alias : glissé déposé en maintenant command et alt...
> 
> ...


Mon icône de piles est une compil d'icônes. 






Mais ça m'est égal. C'est la pile en elle-même qui m'intéresse, pas son icône dans le Dock.

PS : oups, c'est à bou-cup que tu parlais. Mais tu ne connais pas le bouton "Citer" ?


----------



## Makhno (26 Novembre 2008)

Y'en a (et je les comprends ! ) pour qui ça compte !

Édit : si je sais citer mais ce n'est pas faisable à partir de la version iPhone du forum... (je suis encore dans mon lit )
Ceci dit, je suis revenu à la version classique pour pouvoir éditer mon post, j'aurais pu faire pareil...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Novembre 2008)

bou-cup a dit:


> Ps: ce n'est pas de la custo mais, comment créer un stacks et y mettre les applications voulu dedans ? On est obligé ce créer un dossier dans le hd et d'y duppliquer les applications ? Je suis jeune switcher et je n'ai pas encore compris toutes les subtilités d' Os X.


Tu fais comme dit Makhno et tu obtiendras ce que j'ai mis dans le message sous le tien.


----------



## bou-cup (26 Novembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> @ bou-cup :
> Crée des alias dans un dossier au fond de ton ordi pis mets-le dans le dock
> Alias : glissé déposé en maintenant command et alt...
> 
> ...



C'est exactement ce que je voulais faire, c'est parfait merci 

Par contre c'est pas super pratique le coup de créer un dossier et d'y mettre des alias, surtout pour un psycho du rangement comme moi. Et c'est pas super beau cette petite flèche de raccourci sur l'icône. 
ça y est , j'ai fini de raler 

Pour les icônes de stacks que j'utilise c'est par là : http://www.geocities.jp/chy065/


----------



## lainbebop (26 Novembre 2008)

merci pour les sites !
j'ai trouvé des pack d'icns mais comment on les installe ??? (pour remplacer les icones systemes...)


edit : candybar et icontener ? c'est ça ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Novembre 2008)

Tu peux utiliser CandyBar, LiteIcon, ou bien faire les changements à la main.
Va faire un tour dans le tuto "changer ses icônes sans CandyBar", en tête de gondole :rateau:


Bon, le premier qui me dit que c'est trop sombre, ben .... j'lui achète des lunettes.





All the icons proviennent des packs Litho by Anthony Piraino, avec juste le iCal que j'ai du modifier car il n'était pas vierge d'origine.
Il ne me manque juste qu'une icône pour les flux RSS.


----------



## DeepDark (26 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser CandyBar, LiteIcon, ou bien faire les changements à la main.
> Va faire un tour dans le tuto "changer ses icônes sans CandyBar", en tête de gondole :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...


Vraiment très sympa. J'adore l'ambiance et le wall est magnifique 


Une question : où vont se fourrer les icônes que l'on crée avec Pic2icon?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (26 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser CandyBar, LiteIcon, ou bien faire les changements à la main.
> Va faire un tour dans le tuto "changer ses icônes sans CandyBar", en tête de gondole :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...



bon. ça va !  mais la prochaine fois.... essaie de mettre un peu plus de couleur... 

Le wall est très sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser CandyBar, LiteIcon, ou bien faire les changements à la main.
> Va faire un tour dans le tuto "changer ses icônes sans CandyBar", en tête de gondole :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa , mais je trouve que le icones ne vont pas avec le wall..:/


----------



## schwebb (26 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon, le premier qui me dit que c'est trop sombre, ben .... j'lui achète des lunettes.



Très chouette. Original.


----------



## lainbebop (26 Novembre 2008)

bonjours à tous 
comment change-t-on l'icone de safari ?
ça marche (en faisant ctrl+i) mais l'icone d'origine revient au bout d'un moment !!!
de plus pourquoi y a t-il plusieurs icones dans les fichier ICNS ? quelle taille doit-on prendre ?


----------



## vampire1976 (26 Novembre 2008)

Voici mon fond pour ceux qui ont demandé ^^

http://alkyss2.free.fr/Images/Amanecer 1920x1200.jpg


----------



## AppleGold (26 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu peux utiliser CandyBar, LiteIcon, ou bien faire les changements à la main.
> Va faire un tour dans le tuto "changer ses icônes sans CandyBar", en tête de gondole :rateau:
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe ! Joli wall ... 


Mais c'est un peu trop coloré nan ??? :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (26 Novembre 2008)

Merci à tous :rose:

Bon, comme dit Etienne, les icônes ne vont pas trop avec le wall'.
Les lithos vont surtout avec un wall' un peu moins clair, pour que les couleurs des icônes ressortent bien, mais bon, j'ai craqué pour le fond donc pour l'instant ça reste comme ça.

@ Lainbebop : je ne comprends pas trop ton problème d'icône Safari.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2008)

tu veux pas essayer avec des blob 3 HD noires  ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Novembre 2008)




----------



## plo0m (26 Novembre 2008)

Pour les piles moi je coche "dossier" au lieu de "pile"... Je conserve toutes les fonctionnalités de la pile, y compris le cool effet courbé si y'a pas trop d'items. Mais l'icone est visible et je le choisis, quelque soit le contenu de la pile


----------



## two (27 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Pour les piles moi je coche "dossier" au lieu de "pile"... Je conserve toutes les fonctionnalités de la pile, y compris le cool effet courbé si y'a pas trop d'items. Mais l'icone est visible et je le choisis, quelque soit le contenu de la pile


idem pour moi


----------



## Macounette (27 Novembre 2008)

bou-cup a dit:


> Si je comprend bien, (par exemple avec cette icone) on peut obtenir la boite devant avec les icones à l'interieur, c'est bien ça ?
> Si c'est bien le cas, comment changer les icones de stacks ?


Tu as bien compris.
Pour faire en telle sorte que le "stack" apparaisse sur ton dock avec l'icône de stack souhaitée, tu procèdes comme suit :
- créer un répertoire dans celui dont tu veux changer l'icône
- appliquer l'icône du stack dessus (avec pomme-i pour faire apparaître la fenêtre infos, puis pomme-c pour copier l'icone de l'un et pomme-v pour coller l'icone sur l'autre)
- le nommer avec pleiiiiiin d'espaces devant (du genre "         monfolder") comme ça il apparait tout en haut de la liste lorsqu'on trie par nom
- ensuite tu "drag-n-drop" le répertoire (pas celui avec les espaces mais son contenant) sur le dock
- et là normalement tu verras apparaître ton répertoire tout zouli avec son icone de stack 



> Ps: ce n'est pas de la custo mais, comment créer un stacks et y mettre les applications voulu dedans ? On est obligé ce créer un dossier dans le hd et d'y duppliquer les applications ? Je suis jeune switcher et je n'ai pas encore compris toutes les subtilités d' Os X.


Je ne pense pas qu'il faille dupliquer les applis, il suffit d'en créer des raccourcis.


----------



## gregetcoco (27 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Pour les piles moi je coche "dossier" au lieu de "pile"... Je conserve toutes les fonctionnalités de la pile, y compris le cool effet courbé si y'a pas trop d'items. Mais l'icone est visible et je le choisis, quelque soit le contenu de la pile



toujours pas retrouvé ta petite photo ?


----------



## wath68 (27 Novembre 2008)

Ça faisait longtemps ... 





En fait j'hésite entre les 4 couleurs du pack *Tree by Chochyy*


----------



## AppleGold (27 Novembre 2008)

C'est très sympa comme ça. J'aime bien les icônes aussi.


----------



## Anuhea (27 Novembre 2008)

Humblement, je viens exposer mon desk à votre auguste jugement!





Color rocks


----------



## yoyocaesar (27 Novembre 2008)

Excellent, coloré ça change de l'ordinaire et en plus harmonieux, très beau desk selon moi. 
Même si personnellement je n'arriverais pas a m'y retrouver dans ton dock ... enfin ça doit être une question d'habitude certainement ^^


----------



## Pooley (27 Novembre 2008)

allez hop ça fait longtemps


----------



## Anuhea (28 Novembre 2008)

yoyocaesar > Merci :rose:
Pour se retrouver dans le dock, je trouve qu'on s'habitue vite... De la même manière qu'on associe l'icône originale de l'appli à l'appli, on finit par associer tout pareil l'icône qu'on a mise... et la place dans le dock. Et puis on peut toujours lire la petite bulle quand vraiment on est paumé 

Pooley > Enorme! J'adore le nom du disque customisé!


----------



## thedude (28 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps ...
> 
> 
> 
> En fait j'hésite entre les 4 couleurs du pack *Tree by Chochyy*



Adopté! Merci.

J'aime pas: trop ton montage, c'est mieux en uni. Du coup je le fais changer toutes les minutes.

J'aime: ta zik, Craig Armstrong, la B.O de Romeo & Juliette, dans ma playlist depuis 10 ans, un must que j'encourage tout le monde à découvrir.


----------



## plo0m (28 Novembre 2008)

gregetcoco a dit:


> toujours pas retrouvé ta petite photo ?



Va falloir que je la redéveloppe, j'ai le raw mais plus le PSD  et là je sors d'une nuit de garde en cardio, et je remets ça 24h demain en pédiatrie (et ensuite lundi), sans compter les 2h30 de route quotidienne


----------



## BS0D (28 Novembre 2008)

Click for Full Size


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Click for Full Size


Ton fonds d'écran me plaît beaucoup. Comme je switche et vais recevoir d'ici 9/10 jours mon premier mac, est-il possible de télécharger ce fonds d'écran? Si oui, comment?
Merci d'avance!


----------



## BS0D (28 Novembre 2008)

salut Thiboniste, 

je te l'ai uploadé là car pour changer, j'ai plus le lien où je l'ai trouvé ... :/


----------



## pierre-auvergne (28 Novembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Click for Full Size



heureusement que la moitié du finder est là pour rattraper tout ce noir... 

sympa : 

Quelques petits changements dans mon bureau...



​


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Novembre 2008)

Pierre : ce fond vert est magnifique :love:


----------



## plo0m (28 Novembre 2008)

*Today*


----------



## imacg5mortel (29 Novembre 2008)

Un nouveau screen  .
J'espère que ça va vous plaire.


----------



## AppleGold (29 Novembre 2008)

@ Pierre : Je trouve aussi le fond coccinelle très sympa.



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Un nouveau screen  .
> J'espère que ça va vous plaire.



J'adore le mélange dark/fun


----------



## pierre-auvergne (29 Novembre 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Un nouveau screen  .
> J'espère que ça va vous plaire.



Sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> *Today*


Salut , joli desk , un lien pour le wall please ?
Merci


----------



## Didjo (29 Novembre 2008)

thedude a dit:


> J'aime pas: trop ton montage, c'est mieux en uni. Du coup je le fais changer toutes les minutes.



Moi j'aime bien, du coup j'étais déçu en ouvrant le zip de Chochyy 

Un petit lien por favor ? (pareil pour les icones !)

Thanks


----------



## wath68 (29 Novembre 2008)

Merci, mais ce n'est pas un montage à moi, c'est simplement la preview du pack 

*Les icônes*
J'ai pas réussi à m'y faire non plus, tout comme les Blob, donc retour au BlackSystem.

Les derniers desk' postés sont excellents, tout particulièrement ceux de BSOD et Plo0m.


----------



## Makhno (29 Novembre 2008)

Je me rappelle qu'on s'était demandé d'où était prise la photo pour ce wall de new york en noir et blanc. 

Ben j'ai la réponse je crois. Ça se passe sur interfacelift...


----------



## bacman (29 Novembre 2008)

je cherche un weatherwidget plus complet que weatherdock


----------



## Macounette (30 Novembre 2008)

​​


----------



## wath68 (30 Novembre 2008)

C'était ce wallpaper, celui ou on cherchais d'où la photo a été prise





Macounette, très beau desk'  j'ai carrément l'impression de voir mon dock lol


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Les 2 derniers :love:


----------



## AppleGold (30 Novembre 2008)

Très jolis desk's New York et la demoiselle à l'oeil vif ..


----------



## Macounette (30 Novembre 2008)

merci  



wath68 a dit:


> C'était ce wallpaper, celui ou on cherchais d'où la photo a été prise


Pas tout à fait, j'ai pris l'original d'interfacelift :



Makhno a dit:


> Je me rappelle qu'on s'était demandé d'où était prise la photo pour ce wall de new york en noir et blanc.
> 
> Ben j'ai la réponse je crois. Ça se passe sur interfacelift...


et je l'ai passé moi-même en noir & blanc.


----------



## SirG (30 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


>



Encore une perle dénichée que ce fond. Avec une Shirley efficace au possible. :love:


----------



## Makhno (30 Novembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> C'était ce wallpaper, celui ou on cherchais d'où la photo a été prise



Le même point de vue mais pas le même cadrage nan ? 
En tout cas il permet de faire des desk qui cartonnent (sauf si on est du C.R.A.B.S mais c'est un autre débat :rateau


----------



## Macounette (30 Novembre 2008)

Makhno a dit:


> Le même point de vue mais pas le même cadrage nan ?
> En tout cas il permet de faire des desk qui cartonnent (sauf si on est du C.R.A.B.S mais c'est un autre débat :rateau


Exact, y'a que le cadrage qui change. Pour ma part j'aime bien la version "skyline" avec les nuages dont la douceur contraste avec la géométrie des gratte-ciel


----------



## Makhno (30 Novembre 2008)

Macounette a dit:


> Exact, y'a que le cadrage qui change. Pour ma part j'aime bien la version "skyline" avec les nuages dont la douceur contraste avec la géométrie des gratte-ciel



C'est pas faux. Pis ça étouffe moins quand on est face à l'ordinateur : on est ainsi face à une grande étendue... Je suis pas fan perso des wall qui n'ont pas ou peu de profondeur...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2008)

Bravo à tous pour vos bureaux !


----------



## kapov (30 Novembre 2008)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Un nouveau screen  .
> J'espère que ça va vous plaire.



sobre et efficace....

magnifique!


----------



## Albadros (30 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous 

Je vous présente mon nouveau desk :






http://albadros.deviantart.com/art/Keep-Watching-105033069


----------



## bacman (30 Novembre 2008)

En couleur


----------



## wath68 (30 Novembre 2008)

Un peu grande, la taille de la capture, non ? 

et ce dock ...


----------



## AppleGold (30 Novembre 2008)

@ Albadros : Très chouette desktop.  j'en profite au passage pour dire que j'ai un petit faible pour le deskt soccer girl 

Voici mon nouveau desk. Vous aimez le mélange des genres ? Je suis ouvert à vos suggestions, j'ai du mal à trouver des icônes Hd qui vont avec le wall ainsi qu'une skin pour le dock.
En attendant, voici :


----------



## AppleGold (30 Novembre 2008)

bacman a dit:


> En couleur



Jolie photo mais pour ma part, je ne suis vraiment pas fan des docks aussi chargés.


----------



## plo0m (30 Novembre 2008)

Comment qu'on met la météo dans la barre de menu dites? (mon dieu que j'aime mon mac)


----------



## Macounette (30 Novembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Comment qu'on met la météo dans la barre de menu dites? (mon dieu que j'aime mon mac)


Avec WeatherDock par exemple


----------



## plo0m (1 Décembre 2008)

Excellent, vraiment génial. Merci!



 

Dock: Finder, ical, safari, vienna (RSS), icompta (génial), adium, emule, quicktime, itunes. Puis mes appz, les appz macOs, documents, images, musique, flims, inbox emule, inbox safari, trash 

Pour la goutte d'eau, faut que je la télécharge et que je l'héberge, je l'ai mise dans iphoto et je l'avais chopée sur deviant


----------



## Albadros (1 Décembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> @ Albadros : Très chouette desktop.  j'en profite au passage pour dire que j'ai un petit faible pour le deskt soccer girl
> 
> Voici mon nouveau desk. Vous aimez le mélange des genres ? Je suis ouvert à vos suggestions, j'ai du mal à trouver des icônes Hd qui vont avec le wall ainsi qu'une skin pour le dock.
> En attendant, voici :



Merci  Ouais le desk Soccer c'est moi qui avait fait le Wall  Mais comme t'as pu le voir dans mes desks y en a 2-3 avec un fond de bois et des teintes noires ou grises ca donne très bien  je trouve !



AppleGold a dit:


> Jolie photo mais pour ma part, je ne suis vraiment pas fan des docks aussi chargés.



Moi non plus  Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, essayez Quicksilver c'est super pratique et rapide si vous enlevez l'indexation de certains fichiers... Pour ma part j'ai les applis que je lance chaque fois que je lance mon macbook sur le dock et le reste j'y accède en faisant alt + Espace 



plo0m a dit:


> Excellent, vraiment génial. Merci!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un emploi du temps chargé dis donc 
Sinon les 2 dernières icones du dock font partie de mes favorites (la corbeille en sac recyclable est une des meilleures que j'ai ) >> très bon choix


----------



## Gemma (1 Décembre 2008)

Wooo y'a de ces merveilles dans ce thread :love:

Bon ça fait 2 semaines que j'ai reçu mon iMac et me suis enfin décidée à m'attaquer sérieusement à son allure (wall, icones...). 
J'ai trouvé pleins de liens grâce à vous, parcontre je ne sais pas trop si vous pourrez m'aider mais j'suis tombée amoureuse d'une icône et impossible de la trouver 




Celle tout à gauche (stack ?) avec l'ourson.
Si par hasard quelqu'un sait d'où elle vient...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir  *Gemma*
Tu Cliques ICI , et il te suffit de Glisser l'image sur ton Bureau pour avoir le PNG  .

**Desolée je me suis trompée d'icône , je croyais que tu voulais celle avec le paquet de bonbons ...si je la trouve je la posterai içi .

Il y a aussi un Pack d'icônes avec des Ours adorables ICI

Encore désolée ...:rose:


----------



## thedude (1 Décembre 2008)

Je suis toujours surpris de lire de ci de là: j'utilise QuickSilver, (que j'ai moi aussi beaucoup utilisé en son temps) comme lanceur.
Je fais la même chose avec Spotlight (Pomme Space), quelqu'un a-t-il noté que trouver l'appli est plus rapide avec QS? Sinon à quoi bon QS?


----------



## DeepDark (1 Décembre 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Sinon à quoi bon QS?



Mais QS est bien plus qu'un simple lanceur...

Il y a un fil central dédié à cette merveille : http://forums.macg.co/applications/quicksilver-61014-5.html


----------



## Liyad (1 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Didjo (1 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci, mais ce n'est pas un montage à moi, c'est simplement la preview du pack


Exact j'avais pas vu que la preview avait la taille d'un wall !



Albadros a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> Je vous présente mon nouveau desk :
> http://albadros.deviantart.com/art/Keep-Watching-105033069


Yes ! Ça aussi c'est du bon !
Superbe set d'icônes... provenance ?

Thanks


----------



## AppleGold (1 Décembre 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> Yes ! Ça aussi c'est du bon !
> Superbe set d'icônes... provenance ?
> 
> Thanks



Si je puis me permettre, je pense qu'il s'agit de WRMZ

édit: j'ai corrigé le lien.


----------



## wath68 (1 Décembre 2008)

J'sais pas vous, mais moi le gros lapin il me met mal à l'aise loll
c'est grave docteur ?


Sinon, je me permet de répondre à la question ci-dessus :
le pack d'icônes tu peux le trouver sur MacThèmes, dans les 1ères pages, et le nom c'est WRZZ ... WZRZ... enfin un truc dans l'genre lol


Edit : Et plouf, encore grilled


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Décembre 2008)

Je suis d'accord que le lapin a un regard de psychopathe . Mais le court-métrage est trop excellent pour ne pas mériter un wall !


----------



## plo0m (2 Décembre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


>





Wow on dirait trop mon pote Chipo!!! Un lien un lien!!!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> *Today*


Un lien pour le wall stp ?


----------



## wath68 (2 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un lien pour le wall stp ?



Et moi j'aimerais bien le petit chien avec la tache rouge au noenoeil, s'te plaît.


----------



## Liyad (2 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Wow on dirait trop mon pote Chipo!!! Un lien un lien!!!




Adresse pour télécharger le wall : http://www.box.net/shared/ujoitzkymb

Adresse de la vidéo : http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/index.php/download/


----------



## plo0m (2 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un lien pour le wall stp ?



http://katosu.deviantart.com/art/Droplet-wallpaper-II-75065642


----------



## wath68 (2 Décembre 2008)

Dommage qu'il y a le gros logo copyright 





Au moins ceux qui veulent le fond d'écran savent où aller


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un lien pour le wall stp ?



Encore une question , ou as-tu eu tes  icones ?


----------



## plo0m (2 Décembre 2008)

A des dizaines d'endroits différents, principalement via le super sujet coups de coeur, ou directement avec google en tapant icons


----------



## AppleGold (2 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Dommage qu'il y a le gros logo copyright
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dommage en effet. Belle macro.


----------



## zigouiman (2 Décembre 2008)

Albadros a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je vous présente mon nouveau desk :
> 
> ...



Bravo, j'adore !!  très heuh dépouillé. 
Très sympa ces icones, ça me rappelle les petits bonhommes noir de Geneviève Gauckler.

Je viens d'aller sur le lien WRMZ
mais il n'y a très peu d'icones, le reste (119 icones !!) c'est ici


----------



## zigouiman (2 Décembre 2008)

Où est-ce qu'on trouve l'avant-dernier icone à droite (trousse avec pinceaux) ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## AppleGold (2 Décembre 2008)

zigouiman a dit:


> Bravo, j'adore !!  très&#8230; heuh&#8230; dépouillé.
> Très sympa ces icones, ça me rappelle les petits bonhommes noir de Geneviève Gauckler.
> 
> Je viens d'aller sur le lien WRMZ
> mais il n'y a très peu d'icones, le reste (119 icones !!) c'est ici



Ton lien pointe vers les icônes WRMZ pour windows. :mouais::mouais:

Le lien que j'ai donné pointe bien vers les icônes WRMZ pour Mac et contient 119 icônes ...


----------



## plo0m (2 Décembre 2008)




----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2008)

coucou, 

est ce qu'on pourrait avoir un lien quand même ? j'aime beaucoup 



wath68 a dit:


> Dommage qu'il y a le gros logo copyright
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AppleGold (2 Décembre 2008)

maiwen a dit:


> coucou,
> 
> est ce qu'on pourrait avoir un lien quand même ? j'aime beaucoup



Ben, je dirais que c'est comme le Port Salut .. c'est marqué dessus (sur la photo) 

Galerie de l8 sur DeviantArt

Direct vers le wall


----------



## maiwen (2 Décembre 2008)

c'est pas faux, nioube que je suis :rose:

merci  

(mais d'un autre côté je suis un peu myope aussi quand même )



AppleGold a dit:


> Ben, je dirais que c'est comme le Port Salut .. c'est marqué dessus (sur la photo)
> 
> Galerie de l8 sur DeviantArt
> 
> Direct vers le wall


----------



## Gemma (2 Décembre 2008)

Un premier jet pour mon iMac tout neuf.
C'est ma première custo :rose: il me manque des icons et je suis pas encore totalement convaincue...





Dirty


----------



## plo0m (2 Décembre 2008)

Mince, tu touches!

C'est quoi ce skin pour adium?


----------



## Gemma (2 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Mince, tu touches!
> 
> C'est quoi ce skin pour adium?


Merci..
Le skin c'est  Notebook, un peu galère à mettre en place (du moins moi j'ai galéré ) mais il est cool.


----------



## Darkfire (3 Décembre 2008)

Didjo a dit:
			
		

> Chounim a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon, eh bien, je me sens particulièrement malin ce soir, car je réponds à un message de ce fil,
ou plutôt à l'ancêtre de ce fil, le célèbre "Nos desktop sous osX" premier du nom.
En effet, persuadé d'avoir lu ce message tout récemment, c'est le cas puisque j'étais retombé
sur cette ancienne page en cherchant un ancien wall récemment, mais en fait non, il date
d'y a bien longtemps.
Enfin, toujours est-il que j'ai décidé d'y répondre. :rateau:

L'icône de Marvin avait été crée par David Lanham, et voici le lien :
http://dlanham.com/art/marvin/
Voilà voilà, je m'excuse pour cette intervention qque peu insensée aux yeux de certains,
voire de tous , et vous laisse reprendre le fil du sujet... 
A+++


----------



## AppleGold (3 Décembre 2008)

Gemma a dit:


> Un premier jet pour mon iMac tout neuf.
> C'est ma première custo :rose: il me manque des icons et je suis pas encore totalement convaincue...
> 
> 
> ...



Très joli desk.


----------



## zigouiman (3 Décembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Ton lien pointe vers les icônes WRMZ pour windows. :mouais::mouais:
> 
> Le lien que j'ai donné pointe bien vers les icônes WRMZ pour Mac et contient 119 icônes ...



Nan ça marche pas chez moi, je n'ai que 12 icones avec une tête de piaf :mouais: 
Où est le pb avec des icones Windows ? C'est la même chose !!!  Tu convertis les PNG et ça roule ! En plus à partir des PNG, tu peux changer directement les textes ou les couleurs directement dans Photoshop (ou autre).


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Décembre 2008)

Gemma a dit:


> Un premier jet pour mon iMac tout neuf.
> C'est ma première custo :rose: il me manque des icons et je suis pas encore totalement convaincue...
> 
> 
> ...



pour quelqu'un de nouveau chez la pomme... c'est...


----------



## mocmoc (3 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> pour quelqu'un de nouveau chez la pomme... c'est...




... pas mal ? :mouais:


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Décembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> ... pas mal ? :mouais:



énorme ! 

je dis que c'est [beau] mais que techniquement, ça se fait pas en claquant des doigts !


----------



## mocmoc (3 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> énorme !
> 
> je dis que c'est [beau] mais que techniquement, ça se fait pas en claquant des doigts !



hihi, oui bien sur que c'est beau. Là je fais mon vieux rabat-joie pour me donner un genre. 

pour la peine, je me fend n beau ptit screen" pas original mais beau"


----------



## pierre-auvergne (3 Décembre 2008)

mouais. 

le dossier "dossier" et l'icône mac hd sont décalés.


----------



## bou-cup (3 Décembre 2008)

Wall perso, en vedette : Pixel mon chihuahua 

Pour Finder, Mail, Firefox (si, si, c'est pas celle d'origine), Photoshop, Skype et Itunes c'est sur Deviant art !

Pour Iphotos c'est Made in moi.

Pour les stacks : http://www.geocities.jp/chy065/

Pour le dock : http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16787502


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2008)

Mocmoc tu as des problèmes de vision  ?
Sinon c'est reposant .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (3 Décembre 2008)

bou-cup : comme ce chien est flippant  !


----------



## schwebb (3 Décembre 2008)

Nan.

*Ce chien* est flippant:


----------



## wath68 (3 Décembre 2008)

Je trouve le chien de Bou-Cup beaucoup moins flippant que le gros lapin psychopathe de la page précédente


----------



## eleonooore (3 Décembre 2008)

Pareil : je me remets très difficilement du lapin balladurien


----------



## Gemma (3 Décembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Très joli desk.





pierre-auvergne a dit:


> pour quelqu'un de nouveau chez la pomme... c'est...


Merci beaucoup !



mocmoc a dit:


> hihi, oui bien sur que c'est beau. Là je fais mon vieux rabat-joie pour me donner un genre.
> 
> pour la peine, je me fend n beau ptit screen" pas original mais beau"


Et puis heu merci aussi 

-------------------------
Nouveau dock et quelques changements d'icones... (oui y'a du rose :love




*edit:* Bou-cup j'aime beaucoup ton desk, et ton chien est trop mignon =)


----------



## Albadros (3 Décembre 2008)

thedude a dit:


> Je suis toujours surpris de lire de ci de là: j'utilise QuickSilver, (que j'ai moi aussi beaucoup utilisé en son temps) comme lanceur.
> Je fais la même chose avec Spotlight (Pomme Space), quelqu'un a-t-il noté que trouver l'appli est plus rapide avec QS? Sinon à quoi bon QS?



Pcq pour je trouvais spotlight trop lent :s après 2 sec ok il est rapide pr la moindre recherche mais avec quicksilver je fais alt+ espace et apres f j'appuie sur enter et ca me lance firefox je sais pas si spotlight fait aussi rapide ^^

Mais je t'avoue que j'en avais presque oublié l'existence...oui oui c'est possible et que je devrais y repenser lorsque je regarde une série et ne pas devoir aller chercher l'épisode suivant dans le finder 



Didjo a dit:


> Exact j'avais pas vu que la preview avait la taille d'un wall !
> 
> 
> Yes ! Ça aussi c'est du bon !
> ...


Désolé du retard mais les connaisseurs ont déjà pu t'aider 



zigouiman a dit:


> Bravo, j'adore !!  très heuh dépouillé.
> Très sympa ces icones, ça me rappelle les petits bonhommes noir de Geneviève Gauckler.
> 
> Je viens d'aller sur le lien WRMZ
> mais il n'y a très peu d'icones, le reste (119 icones !!) c'est ici



Merci ! et comme ca a été dit après il y a la version mac de ces icones !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

Gemma a dit:


> Merci beaucoup !
> 
> 
> Et puis heu merci aussi
> ...



J'aime beaucoup .


----------



## Gemma (4 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup .


Merci =) et puis merci à tous, car sans ce sujet je ne sais pas si je me serais lancée... 

Y'a juste l'icone des téléchargements que j'adore mais qui dénote un peu du reste, mais impossible de trouver celle-là



Click for full size


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Décembre 2008)

Simple changement de wall, mais les icônes du Dock ne vont pas tarder à valser :

Clean :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Dirty :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## wath68 (4 Décembre 2008)

@ Marie : un vrai desk' de fille 
A quand le set d'icônes complet ?


*Mon niou :*





Petite requête : si quelqu'un a une icône de t-shirt, qu'elle pense à moi svp, merci.
C'est pour iCal, parce que celui que j'ai mis ne me convient pas tellement.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2008)

Un PSD avec lequel tu pourras faire mumuse .


----------



## wath68 (4 Décembre 2008)

merci grazie mille fois ! J'ai carrément pas pensé à regarder sur DeviantArt.


----------



## Makhno (5 Décembre 2008)

j'adore ta poubelle en chapeau de magicien !!


----------



## link.javaux (5 Décembre 2008)

vous savez pas comment on change cette icone ?


----------



## wath68 (5 Décembre 2008)

Voilà l'icône de ma corbeille.

8 icônes dans le pack (avec/sans lapin, baguette magique etc...)



Presto by Lharboe


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle (Afficher le contenu du paquet)/Contents/Resources/com.apple. et tu choisis ton mac .

Pour link.javaux.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (5 Décembre 2008)

Allez, nouveau wall et nouvelles icônes :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

J'aimerais changer iCal pour le mettre en sépia, mais je ne sais pas comment faire... iConiCal a ses limites...


----------



## elriic (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon desk


----------



## schwebb (5 Décembre 2008)

elriic a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voici mon desk



Sympa comme tout.


----------



## link.javaux (5 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> /Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle (Afficher le contenu du paquet)/Contents/Resources/com.apple. et tu choisis ton mac .
> 
> Pour link.javaux.




merci bien 
il aurait du s'arranger pour que l'ordi sache si il est blanc ou noir ^^


----------



## schwebb (5 Décembre 2008)

Dis donc, link.javaux, chouette météo, à Bruxelles, mmm?


----------



## eleonooore (5 Décembre 2008)

elriic a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voici mon desk



Waou 
J'aime beaucoup ces icônes du Dock, d'où viennent-elles ?


----------



## elriic (5 Décembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> Waou
> J'aime beaucoup ces icônes du Dock, d'où viennent-elles ?



Je les ai fais moi même


----------



## link.javaux (5 Décembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Dis donc, link.javaux, chouette météo, à Bruxelles, mmm?



j'ai un peu mis à jour si tu veux


----------



## schwebb (5 Décembre 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> j'ai un peu mis à jour si tu veux



C'est mieux. 

J'ai pareil chez moi (pas loin frontière Lux et Allemagne).


----------



## elriic (5 Décembre 2008)

schwebb a dit:


> Sympa comme tout.



merci


----------



## Gemma (5 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Allez, nouveau wall et nouvelles icônes :
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
> 
> J'aimerais changer iCal pour le mettre en sépia, mais je ne sais pas comment faire... iConiCal a ses limites...



J'adore ! 
Pour iCal j'ai changé la mienne c'est assez simple.
Si tu veux je t'ai mis ici un dossier avec les icns en Sépia et les instructions pour les remplacer correctement. Et si jamais ça ne va pas je t'ai mis des png que tu peux modifier.

Chez moi ça marche nickel, iCal me donne la date du jour même fermé 
(je te conseille de sauvegarder les fichiers originaux quelque part)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Décembre 2008)

ici


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2008)

Sympa


----------



## schwebb (5 Décembre 2008)

Très chouette. 

J'aime bien l'ambiance de Noël. :love:


----------



## AppleGold (6 Décembre 2008)

Que de talents ... très agréables ces derniers posts. elriic, j'adore ! 

J'en profite pour poster mes modifications.

#1




#2


----------



## CERDAN (6 Décembre 2008)

Les liens ne fonctionnent pas


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

Voila un nouveau pour le Macbook qui vient de subir une clean install.
Pas d'icônes fantasmagorique... juste un fond et l'essentiel à porté de main.


----------



## AppleGold (6 Décembre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:
			
		

> Les liens ne fonctionnent pas



Voilà qui est réparé. 

#1




#2


----------



## link.javaux (6 Décembre 2008)

Je cherche désespérément une pomme pour ma barre des menu mais je trouve que dalle qui me plaise...
Il n'y a que le N64 qui rox mais ça fait pas très ordi, enfin on se comprend


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2008)

Pas de bling-bling et autres fioritures ...






@ Nico-R : j'aime bien le wall', est-ce qu'il existe avec d'autres couleurs, please ?


----------



## Mitch111 (6 Décembre 2008)

Sympa d'adapter son bureau pour Noel.
Des fonds d'écrans "Xmas" dispos ici :
http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/beautiful-christmas-wallpapers-for-your-desktop/

Le blog est une vrai mine.
>IDuck : Il vient d'ici ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Décembre 2008)

Mitch111 a dit:


> Sympa d'adapter son bureau pour Noel.
> Des fonds d'écrans "Xmas" dispos ici :
> http://www.hongkiat.com/blog/beautiful-christmas-wallpapers-for-your-desktop/
> 
> ...


Indirectement, peut-être. Mais c'est là que je l'ai trouvé (j'avais mis le lien dans mon post).

En tout cas, les fonds d'écrans Xmas sont sympas.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Nico-R : j'aime bien le wall', est-ce qu'il existe avec d'autres couleurs, please ?




Non, mais je pense qu'avec un petit coup de saturation/desaturation, tu peux trouver ton bonheur :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Pas de bling-bling et autres fioritures ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un lien pour le dock ? 



> Voila un nouveau pour le Macbook qui vient de subir une clean install.
> Pas d'icônes fantasmagorique... juste un fond et l'essentiel à porté de main.


Un lien pour l'icone du macbook stp ?


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2008)

Le dock :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

Merci


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Le dock :



Et avec ça faut un fond d'écran Kill Bill !


----------



## Makhno (6 Décembre 2008)

Et les icônes qui vont avec...


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2008)

... avec ceux de David Lanham 



A y'est, décidé, mon prochain desk' sera KillBillesque


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un lien pour le dock ?
> 
> 
> Un lien pour l'icone du macbook stp ?



En fait j'ai compilé différentes icône Hardware Mac, que j'ai trouvée un peu partout.
Je viens de te faire un DMG avec le format ICNS et Candy 

tu peux le télécharger en cliquant sur l'image


----------



## EMqA (6 Décembre 2008)

​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

Merci bcp pour les icones nico-r 
Très joli desk EMqa


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

EMqA a dit:


> ​



J'adore l'ensemble
Le fond, c'est J3Concept? Un petit lien?

@Wath: J'aime beaucoup ton dernier desk, et heureux que tu ai abandonnés les icônes "Blobs ou un truc dans le genre). j'attends ton killbilldesk 

@nico-r: Merci pour ta compile, mais sans faire le  relou, tu aurai dû indiqué les auteurs


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Décembre 2008)

On fait un cours de desks killbilliens ? 

Voilà le mien :love: :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Franchement, d'habitude je trouve que ça fait tarte, les desks "fan de". Mais là... :love:
Et mes icônes sépia vont trop bien avec la Mariée :love: Allez, je le garde, ça va me mettre dans le mood de killer pour mes exams !

Pour les icônes, c'est par là que ça se passe.


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2008)

Bon, j'ai déjà fais le fond, à partir d'une image trouvée sur le ouaib (un dessin d'un certain Faragi, je crois) ...
par contre pas évident de trouver des icônes qui vont avec.
Chez Marie ça colle super bien.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2008)

Le wall est très chouette et vu le côté très graphique, j'opterais pour des icônes 2D assez graphe un peu dans le style J3concept...

Sinon, tu peux te faire le total look avec les icônes de Lanham et autres qui foisonnent sur le net


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2008)

Pour le délire  





Crédits quand même aux auteurs originaux :
Tribute to Tarantino by AlienZero
Kill Bill by Kazu


----------



## link.javaux (7 Décembre 2008)

juste pour t'embeter wath68  (j'ai pas le courage de changer les icones seulement )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> @nico-r: Merci pour ta compile, mais sans faire le  relou, tu aurai dû indiqué les auteurs



Alors désolé pour les auteurs, mais a force de récolter pendant 1 an différentes icônes, je n'ai pas pu indiquer les auteurs. j'espère que tu me comprendra


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

Le liens était déja mort.


----------



## BS0D (7 Décembre 2008)

salut à tous, 

je voudrais savoir si l'un d'entre vous sait comment *augmenter la réflexion** des icônes dans le dock* sous photoshop lorsqu'on travaille avec les .png. 

J'arrive pas à trouver ce qui intervient dans la réflexion ! Transparence ? Luminosité ? Contraste ? 

Voilà ce que j'ai jusqu'à maintenant, la réflexion est pas assez forte à mon gout :

Voir la pièce jointe 19402


Merci de votre aide ...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Décembre 2008)

Plus ton dock est sombre, et mieux on voit la réflexion des icônes. Donc je dirais que c'est le contraste entre l'icône et le dock qui joue.


----------



## BS0D (7 Décembre 2008)

Bah en fait j'ai augmenté le contraste au maximum, et ça ne change rien à la réfléxivité des icones ... donc je sais plus trop comment faire ...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (7 Décembre 2008)

nico-r a dit:


> Voila un nouveau pour le Macbook qui vient de subir une clean install.
> Pas d'icônes fantasmagorique... juste un fond et l'essentiel à porté de main.



Bonjour,
Pas mal. 
J'aime bien les bureaux épurés au maxi. 

Comment fait-on pour avoir l'icône du DD en bas à gauche ?


----------



## BS0D (7 Décembre 2008)

Bon bref, j'arrive pas à augmenter la réflexivité des icones, alors voilà mon nouveau desk : 

Voir la pièce jointe 19403


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Décembre 2008)

Je dirais que ça vient de ton dock. Tu as essayé avec un autre skin pour voir ce que ça donne ?


----------



## JustMeJulien (7 Décembre 2008)

Nouveau desk assez simple : 
http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/5329/image1cy0.jpg


----------



## plo0m (7 Décembre 2008)

Super fond, un lien sitoplé?


----------



## JustMeJulien (7 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Super fond, un lien sitoplé?




Voila : http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/5329/image1cy0.jpg

Un autre terrible sur James : http://api.ning.com/files/Vej5VoDX8...DG1sZliI/USA_Basketball_2008_Lebron_James.jpg


----------



## AppleGold (7 Décembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Bon bref, j'arrive pas à augmenter la réflexivité des icones, alors voilà mon nouveau desk :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 19403



J'aime beaucoup ce fond ..


----------



## pierre-auvergne (7 Décembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Bon bref, j'arrive pas à augmenter la réflexivité des icones, alors voilà mon nouveau desk :
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 19403



sympa. un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pas mal.
> J'aime bien les bureaux épurés au maxi.
> 
> Comment fait-on pour avoir l'icône du DD en bas à gauche ?



Tout simplement en la déplacement.
Si tu n'arrive pas : sur le bureau Pomme-J et regarde si en bas dans la ligne "Rangement" si aucun est bien sélectionné


----------



## plo0m (7 Décembre 2008)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Voila : http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/5329/image1cy0.jpg
> 
> Un autre terrible sur James : http://api.ning.com/files/Vej5VoDX8...DG1sZliI/USA_Basketball_2008_Lebron_James.jpg



Tu m'as remis le lien vers ton screenshot 

Mais j'adore ce fond, vraiment!


----------



## BS0D (8 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> sympa. un lien pour le wall ?



le wall j'ai pas de lien comme d'hab, j'ai qu'un stock sur mon mac. 

Donc je te l'ai mis là ...


----------



## mocmoc (8 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir a tous, 
Voila une petite iDea pour faire vos iCones Maison comme chez bonne maman :love:

Fichier PSD à ouvrir avec photoshop (pour les bonnes maman) ET la box pour CandyBar Et l'iCone pour adIum (pour les G33K fainéant) --> iCi

De beau petits Walls qui vont bien avec --> Toujours iCi et là

Merci quiqui ? Merci Bibi!


----------



## JustMeJulien (8 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Tu m'as remis le lien vers ton screenshot
> 
> Mais j'adore ce fond, vraiment!



Oups , rectification : http://api.ning.com/files/Vej5VoDX8...5FaCB82BLthI/Lebron_James_Pre_Game_Ritual.jpg


----------



## Smaxintosh (8 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour, je cherche l'icone de last fm en noir, quelqu'un l'aurait ? 

Je vous mettrais un screen après.


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2008)

Voili voilou ...




fais en trente secondes avec Aperçu


----------



## Smaxintosh (8 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Voili voilou ...
> 
> 
> fais en trente secondes avec Aperçu



Oui eh bah ca va hein :rateau:

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## eleonooore (8 Décembre 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> De beau petits Walls qui vont bien avec --> Toujours iCi et là
> 
> Merci quiqui ? Merci Bibi!



Merci !
J'aime beaucoup le iCi, mais le là est 404


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2008)

Le "*LÀ*"


----------



## Smaxintosh (8 Décembre 2008)

autre question, comment on transforme un jpeg en .icns ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Décembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> autre question, comment on transforme un jpeg en .icns ?


Bonsoir,
Avec Img2icns entre autres.


----------



## eleonooore (9 Décembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le iCi



Et je le prouve :







wath68 a dit:


> Le "*LÀ*"



Thanks !


----------



## fcavalli (9 Décembre 2008)

Jolie Desk,

pourrais-tu me donner le nom de la police utilisée pour les contacts Adium ?

Merci


----------



## eleonooore (9 Décembre 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> Jolie Desk,
> 
> pourrais-tu me donner le nom de la police utilisée pour les contacts Adium ?
> 
> Merci



Merci aussi 
La police est Akbar, incluse dans l'Xtra Notebook.


----------



## fcavalli (9 Décembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup, j'adore !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

Salut !
Voici un nouveau desk  :

http://images1.hiboox.com/images/5008/6d9a84b3bb21e508879f2effef284a18.png


----------



## BS0D (9 Décembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> autre question, comment on transforme un jpeg en .icns ?



Avec img2icns par exemple ...


----------



## Anuhea (9 Décembre 2008)

Bon, j'ai été pas mal impressionnée par le desk "noir et blanc avec des touches de couleur" de Gemma...



Gemma a dit:


> Un premier jet pour mon iMac tout neuf.
> C'est ma première custo :rose: il me manque des icons et je suis pas encore totalement convaincue...
> 
> 
> ...



Du coup je m'en suis inspirée pour le mien.
Après l'ultra-coloré, voici le desk "oh mon dieu mais où sont passées les couleurs? c'est blake lively qui les a volées et revendues pour s'acheter plein de Grâce et de Beauté Divines!"


----------



## fcavalli (9 Décembre 2008)

Mon desk, très inspiré par tous les votres : 



Merci à tous


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Décembre 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Avec img2icns par exemple ...


Faudrait suivre un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

fcavalli a dit:


> Mon desk, très inspiré par tous les votres :
> 
> Merci à tous



Tiens un fan de basket, sympa .


----------



## AppleGold (9 Décembre 2008)

J'aime bien l'alternance de coeurs et de bulles aux multiples textures Anuhea


----------



## lainbebop (9 Décembre 2008)

C'est quoi vos controleurs itunes ? coversutra ? c'est mieux que totalthunes control ou pas ?


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2008)

*LE NIOU :*




Wall' : Apple Classic Wallpaper by Thvg

Et sinon, pour répondre à Lainbebop, moi perso j'ai TotalTunes Control que je trouve excellemment très very vraiment bien.
Et Bowtie aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> C'est quoi vos controleurs itunes ? coversutra ? c'est mieux que totalthunes control ou pas ?



Essaye Bowtie, c'est gratuit et tout aussi efficace que Coversutra ou autres. En plus le designer de Bowtie n'est autre que le même que Coversutra


----------



## CERDAN (9 Décembre 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


>



Quel chaleureux wall .


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> *LE NIOU :*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Très beau wall 
Dis , c'est totaltunes control sur le wall ? (à côté de la pomme)


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Décembre 2008)

nouveau bureau.

pouvez-vous me donner un pac d'icones qui va avec le wall ?


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup.

Non, c'est Bowtie, avec le thème Subtile Dark

@ 217ae1 : même si je ne suis pas fan, je verrais bien les Blob HD Noir ... ou p't'être les blancs ... ou p'être les Albook ...


----------



## lainbebop (9 Décembre 2008)

j'utilise total thunes control, mais je le trouve moche !! j'aimerai bien avoir un skin avec le vinyl qui sort de la pochette !!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Décembre 2008)

Pour ça, il faut aller chercher du côté de Bowtie 

A ce propos, j'ai changé le thème :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## lainbebop (9 Décembre 2008)

j'ai trouvé le skin vinyl pour TTC : 
http://www.eagle-of-liberty.com/totaltunescontrol/skins.php
mais il y a un petit bug, la jaquette est décallée du skin :/


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2008)

Bizarre ça.
Chez moi il est nickel. Essaye peut être de le réinstaller.
Ou comme dit Marie, tu peux prendre Bowtie, il y en a plein des skins avec des vinyls.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pour ça, il faut aller chercher du côté de Bowtie
> 
> A ce propos, j'ai changé le thème :
> 
> ...



Très joli , vraiment cohérent les icones sepia avec le wall


----------



## AppleGold (10 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Pour ça, il faut aller chercher du côté de Bowtie
> 
> A ce propos, j'ai changé le thème :
> 
> ...



Vraiment très beau 

Désolé si ça a déjà été demandé mais tu utilise quoi comme dock pour avoir une telle réfletivité ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Décembre 2008)

Dock "invisible" de l'ancienne version de SuperDocker (et oui, je suis rétrograde et j'ai pas upgradé parce que j'aime pas la nouvelle version )


----------



## AppleGold (10 Décembre 2008)

Merci.

PS: ça marche aussi avec la nouvelle version


----------



## bacman (10 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Dock "invisible" de l'ancienne version de SuperDocker (et oui, je suis rétrograde et j'ai pas upgradé parce que j'aime pas la nouvelle version )



comment faire pour la récupérér?
peux tu l'uploader?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Décembre 2008)

Voir ici ; c'est de la version 2.5.8 qu'il s'agit.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Dock "invisible" de l'ancienne version de SuperDocker (et oui, je suis rétrograde et j'ai pas upgradé parce que j'aime pas la nouvelle version )


Bonjour,
Simple curiosité : pourquoi ne mets-tu pas aussi les icônes "Dashboard", "iCal" et "Préférences" en sépia ?


----------



## bacman (10 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Voir ici ; c'est de la version 2.5.8 qu'il s'agit.


merci


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Décembre 2008)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Simple curiosité : pourquoi ne mets-tu pas aussi les icônes "Dashboard", "iCal" et "Préférences" en sépia ?



iCal : faudrait que je le fasse, mais j'ai la flemme d'aller fouiner dans les entrailles du léopard.
Dashboard et Préférences : c'est pour qu'iCal ne se sente pas tout seul


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Décembre 2008)

avec les blob HD noires


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2008)

Très sympa 
Manque plus que leopard


----------



## lainbebop (11 Décembre 2008)

Voilà mon desk, MB alu 
qqun se souvient du nom des icones en bas à droite ? je voudrais en rajouter mais je m'en souviens plus :'(


----------



## wath68 (11 Décembre 2008)

Chouette desk'  j'adore .... à part le texte immense du haut qui gache un peu je trouve.

Les icônes ressemblent aux mêmes que moi, les *ColorFlow*, mais apparemment ce ne sont pas ceux-là.

Edit : ha ben si, finalement c'est ceux-là, le pack *More ColorFlow*, dont j'ignorais l'existence.


----------



## lainbebop (11 Décembre 2008)

genial merci bcp, c'est bien ça !!
pour le texte c'est pcq c'est un wall de promotion pour une soirée, je sais que je débute avec illustrator mais je trouvai pas ça si moche


----------



## wath68 (11 Décembre 2008)

lol je n'ai pas dis que c'était moche, loin de là. Je ne suis juste pas très fan des textes sur les wall', sauf rares exceptions.
Chez toi, ça va très bien avec l'image, bon boulot  je suis incapable d'en faire autant.


----------



## www.Fond-Ecran.ca (11 Décembre 2008)

iDuck a dit:


> ici




Merci iDuck pour vos commentaires et merci d'avoir proposé nos fonds d'écran de Noël!

Grâce à ce lien, plus de 25 "Mac Addict" ont déjà visité notre site! 

Pour vous remercier, nous avons créé la catégorie "Fond ecran Mac" ainsi qu'un lien vers MacGeneration dans nos partenaires!  

De nouveaux fonds d'écran Mac seront ajoutés chaque semaine!  Nous espérons que vous saurez trouver votre bonheur, sur notre plateforme encore très jeune, mais très vivante! 

Superbe forum Macgeneration! 

Merci encore iDuck!

À bientôt!



Eric

fond-ecran.ca


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Décembre 2008)

www.Fond-Ecran.ca a dit:


> Merci iDuck pour vos commentaires et merci d'avoir proposé nos fonds d'écran de Noël!
> 
> Grâce à ce lien, plus de 25 "Mac Addict" ont déjà visité notre site!
> 
> ...


Sympa les fonds d'écran mais il manque les versions "Wide".


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Décembre 2008)

Et qu'il n'y ait pas non plus la grandeur de mon écran sur tous les wall. 

Mais bon, c'est sympa quand même Eric. 

edit/ Oups ! "wide" c'est pour la résolution ?


----------



## Macounette (11 Décembre 2008)

à tous !
comme d'hab à la bourre, pas trop le temps de vous lire, mais j'admire toujours autant vos beaux desks. :love:

voici un petit nouveau avec le nouveau Somatic. le wall provient également d'iconfactory.
il n'est pas encore parfait, j'attends les "Xtras" pour ce set annoncés par David Lanham.


----------



## wath68 (11 Décembre 2008)

J'adore Dr. Who, c'est trop kitch.
Le wall' va très bien avec les Somatics  et le dock est terrible.

Au cas ou, deux petites icônes sympatoches :



 


*Le pack complet (8 icônes)*


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

Très sympa Macounette 

Voici un petit desk pour rire!
J'ai récupéré grâce à Audrey (encore merci ) un imacG3 flowerPower avec un 10.1 !!!

J'ai pas trouvé comment changer les icônes, donc il est assez sommaire 






Donc si vous avez des pistes pour de la custom sur un 10.1, n'hésitez pas!


----------



## plo0m (11 Décembre 2008)

Pitain moi je veux ton fond d'écran (je suis toubib) !:rateau:

Soit dit en passant, faut le choquer ton mac là, il va fibriller.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Pitain moi je veux ton fond d'écran (je suis toubib) !:rateau:
> 
> Soit dit en passant, faut le choquer ton mac là, il va fibriller.



Je pense que c'est celui-ci.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Pitain moi je veux ton fond d'écran (je suis toubib) !:rateau:
> 
> Soit dit en passant, faut le choquer ton mac là, il va fibriller.



Carrément, c'est pour un réa ou un urgentiste, ce wall. Quoi qu'il en soit, jolie tachycardie ventriculaire


----------



## Macounette (11 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très sympa Macounette


Merci 



> Voici un petit desk pour rire!
> J'ai récupéré grâce à Audrey (encore merci ) un imacG3 flowerPower avec un 10.1 !!!


 rhaaa veinard !!! ça fait un moment que j'en cherche un... pour la nostalgie... :love:



antoine59 a dit:


> J'ai pas trouvé comment changer les icônes, donc il est assez sommaire


A l'ancienne (pomme-c, pomme-v dans la fenêtre d'infos) non ? 

Pas mal du tout ton desk.


----------



## Kaaaaa (12 Décembre 2008)

Un p'tit moment que j'avais pas toucher un peu a mon mac.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Très sympa Macounette
> 
> Voici un petit desk pour rire!
> J'ai récupéré grâce à Audrey (encore merci ) un imacG3 flowerPower avec un 10.1 !!!
> ...



passe le sous 10.4


----------



## mocmoc (12 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> passe le sous 10.4



Ptèt qui peut pas' le ptit' ! vas savoir...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

Je l'ai mis en 10.3 et ça roule nikel 

Mais si je trouve un tiger pas trop cher, il aura droit à sa màj 

@mocmoc: Un imacG3 flowerPower, gracieusement donné par une utilisatrice de ce beau forum!


----------



## mocmoc (12 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je l'ai mis en 10.3 et ça roule nikel
> 
> Mais si je trouve un tiger pas trop cher, il aura droit à sa màj



C'est un PB 13 pouces ? :love:


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Décembre 2008)

et la version blanche.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2008)

La version noire est beaucoup plus sympa


----------



## Rez2a (12 Décembre 2008)

Mon bureau réservé à Adium... rien d'exceptionnel, quasiment tout provient de ce topic.


----------



## Ineilaur (12 Décembre 2008)

Voici mon premier fond d'écran (j'ai eu le bijou hier) :








Sinon, étant nouveau macuser, auriez vous un tuto pour modifier l'apparence d'Adium ? svp


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Décembre 2008)

c'est trop petit, je vois rien :rateau:

il y a pas plus grand ?

EDIT: maintenant je vois.


----------



## wath68 (12 Décembre 2008)

Rien de vraiment révolutionnaire ...





... j'ai juste (enfin) vu Lost In Translation.


----------



## plo0m (13 Décembre 2008)

Finalement, j'ai remis la main sur le PSD, et donc comme promis 





Et mon desk ce soir, avec mon beau DD FW800


----------



## gregetcoco (13 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Finalement, j'ai remis la main sur le PSD, et donc comme promis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Un grand merci à toi, j'adore, a plus


----------



## CERDAN (13 Décembre 2008)

En effet, c'est pas mal du tout 
Et toi aussi Ineilaur


----------



## Lucas31290 (13 Décembre 2008)

C'est quoi ton widget pour la musique wath68? STP


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2008)

TotalTunes Control pour la pochette, et Bowtie avec le skin Subtile Dark, pour le texte.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Décembre 2008)

New.







cliquer pour agrandir.​


----------



## bou-cup (13 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> TotalTunes Control pour la pochette, et Bowtie avec le skin Subtile Dark, pour le texte.



Y a quelque chose que j'ai pas du comprendre à Bowtie, comment fais tu pour qu'il n'apparaisse pas dans le dock ?


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2008)

J'utilise *Dockless*


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Décembre 2008)

Pour moi, ça sera sur le thème de mes études (à vous de devinez de quoi s'agit-il...)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (13 Décembre 2008)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Pour moi, ça sera sur le thème de mes études (à vous de devinez de quoi s'agit-il...)



Sympa. Tu fais des études de littérature ?


----------



## plo0m (13 Décembre 2008)

bou-cup a dit:


> Y a quelque chose que j'ai pas du comprendre à Bowtie, comment fais tu pour qu'il n'apparaisse pas dans le dock ?



Bizarre, chez moi il ne s'affiche pas, et sans pg externe


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Sympa. Tu fais des études de littérature ?



héhé... heu, oui c'est exactement ça... j'me plonge souvent dans la littérature (pour comparer mes résultats avec des valeurs théoriques quoi!)


----------



## bou-cup (13 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> J'utilise *Dockless*



J'y avais pas pensé... Mais du coup, tu lance Dockless et Bowtie en automatique au démarrage du Mac ?


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2008)

Juste Bowtie en démarrage automatique à l'ouverture de la session.


----------



## bou-cup (13 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Juste Bowtie en démarrage automatique à l'ouverture de la session.


Merci pour l'info !


----------



## lainbebop (13 Décembre 2008)

bou-cup a dit:


> Merci pour l'info !



mais ça te bouffe ta ram pour rien si tu te sers d'iTunes non ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Décembre 2008)

Rien que pour le fun :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Mais je ne l'utiliserai certainement pas, j'aurais l'impression de ne pas quitter l'hôpital...

edit : le fond d'écran est ici pour les amateurs.


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2008)

MDR excellent ! Beatrix KIDDO


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Rien que pour le fun :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est c**, car pour moi c'est le desk le plus cohérent que tu ais fait 
Les couleurs sont très harmonieuses, j'aime bien l'ambiance


----------



## bou-cup (13 Décembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> mais ça te bouffe ta ram pour rien si tu te sers d'iTunes non ?



J'imagine que oui mais avec 4 giga j'ai de quoi faire.


----------



## CERDAN (13 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> New.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique desk, bravo .


----------



## plo0m (14 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Rien que pour le fun :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avoir en fond d'écran la dernière radio d'une morte, c'est moyen :hein:

Sinon voici le mien ce soir:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Rien que pour le fun :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique , c'est ton plus beau desk 

Dis , c'est quoi le truc d'itunes dans la barre de taches ?


----------



## lainbebop (14 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Avoir en fond d'écran la dernière radio d'une morte, c'est moyen :hein:
> 
> Sinon voici le mien ce soir:



Super !
c'est quoi le prog "Tasks" ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Avoir en fond d'écran la dernière radio d'une morte, c'est moyen :hein:



Au risque de te spoiler deux films, la Mariée ne meurt pas à la fin .

Quant au patient dont c'est la radio, je ne le connais pas - googlage "hémothorax" - et un bon drain peut faire des merveilles. Donc même si ce patient a probablement séjourné en réa, on ne peut pas vraiment en dire plus.

etienne : c'est You Control Tunes


----------



## bou-cup (14 Décembre 2008)

Mon desk "bleu" du moment


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2008)

joli.

Il vient d'où le petit chien avec la tache rouge, s'te plaît ?
2 semaines que je le cherche celui-là.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Merci Marie 
Beau desk bou-cup


----------



## plo0m (14 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Au risque de te spoiler deux films, la Mariée ne meurt pas à la fin .
> 
> Quant au patient dont c'est la radio, je ne le connais pas - googlage "hémothorax" - et un bon drain peut faire des merveilles. Donc même si ce patient a probablement séjourné en réa, on ne peut pas vraiment en dire plus.
> 
> etienne : c'est You Control Tunes



La mariée? Comprends po :rose:

Je voulais simplement dire qu'un hémothorax aussi massif, avec un poumon totalement distendu de l'autre côté, accessoirement ce qui ressemble très fortement à luxation sterno-claviculaire gauche, et le fait que la rx a été faite dans des conditions sportives (debout pour le niveau, mais totalement de traviole), et compte tenu de l'âge de la patiente, ça sent le polytrauma. Et un peu la défaite quand même. Jamais vu un hémothorax pareil pour ma part, enfin sur quelqu'un de vivant 

Pour la liste de tâches c'est "anxiety" 

Edit: Je viens de capter, j'avais pas aimé le flim c'est pour ça


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2008)

Beatrix Kiddo = la mariée.
L'héroine de Kill Bill 

Ha Plo0m, j'en profite pendant qu't'es là aussi : il vient d'où le petit chien avec la tache rouge ?? svp


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Décembre 2008)

bou-cup a dit:


> Mon desk "bleu" du moment



le wall est fait maison ?

très sympa sinon !


----------



## bou-cup (14 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> joli.
> 
> Il vient d'où le petit chien avec la tache rouge, s'te plaît ?
> 2 semaines que je le cherche celui-là.



ça vient du pack Anizu, 8 petites icones d'animaux : http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/images/downloads/_contest2005/Anizu.zip (telechargement direct).
Trouvé sur ce site plein de superbes icones : http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2008)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## bou-cup (14 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> le wall est fait maison ?
> 
> très sympa sinon !



Je l'ai trouvé sur deviant art, une vrai mine pour les wall : http://browse.deviantart.com/custom...customization/wallpaper/apple&order=9&q=apple

Mais comme je n'arrive pas à remettre la main dessus, je l'ai uploadé sur imageshak :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

(click for zoom)
Nouveau desk !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Décembre 2008)

Sympa ! Mais est-ce que tu pourrais faire des miniatures ? 

A+


----------



## plo0m (14 Décembre 2008)

Tres beau!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Sympa ! Mais est-ce que tu pourrais faire des miniatures ?
> 
> A+



Relou ! 
Merci plo0m


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> La mariée? Comprends po :rose:
> 
> Je voulais simplement dire qu'un hémothorax aussi massif, avec un poumon totalement distendu de l'autre côté, accessoirement ce qui ressemble très fortement à luxation sterno-claviculaire gauche, et le fait que la rx a été faite dans des conditions sportives (debout pour le niveau, mais totalement de traviole), et compte tenu de l'âge de la patiente, ça sent le polytrauma. Et un peu la défaite quand même. Jamais vu un hémothorax pareil pour ma part, enfin sur quelqu'un de vivant
> 
> ...



J'en avais vu un presque équivalent, une fois - conservé dans "les radios les plus typiques du service", dans une unité de réa médico-chir. Un gros tiers de sang en bas et deux tiers d'air en haut, et plus de poumon tellement il était collabé de ce côté. Si ma mémoire est bonne, le patient avait pu être déféré à un service de médecine au décours de son séjour.
L'âge, c'est moi qui l'ai rajouté (je ne me serais jamais permis de reprendre sciemment des éléments d'identité d'un patient réel, et l'IPP est tirée au hasard sur le modèle de celles de mon CHU), mais je suis d'accord, c'est évident que c'est un polytrau. Après, on ne peut pas savoir comment a évolué le patient, bien sûr.
Ce qui m'a poussé à choisir cette radio, parmi la flopée de BPCO, PNP & cie, c'est qu'elle se prêtait bien à une adaptation avec des noms de personnages de film. J'ai essayé de trouver des planches complètes d'IRM d'AVC ischémique à la phase initiale pour faire un desk "Big Fish", mais si ce ne sont pas les images seules qui manquent, les planches complètes sont rarement en assez bonne définition.
Et comme dans les films que je connais les gens sont rarement à l'hôpital, je me suis rabattu sur Kill Bill, en extrapolant sur les lésions initiales de Mme Kiddo 

Je m'excuse si j'ai choqué des gens en réalisant ce fond d'écran


----------



## lainbebop (14 Décembre 2008)

faut arrêter il est super ce fond d'écran !!
si t'avais été gynéco, là, je dis pas...


----------



## plo0m (14 Décembre 2008)

lainbebop a dit:


> faut arrêter il est super ce fond d'écran !!
> si t'avais été gynéco, là, je dis pas...



Genre ça? 





PS: Pour le pneumoth, j'avais cru à une véritable identité, spour ça


----------



## lainbebop (14 Décembre 2008)

ahah pas mal 
encore une photo du boulot ?? t'as quoi comme appareil ?


----------



## plo0m (14 Décembre 2008)

5D plus 20mm f/1,8 pour celle là


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Décembre 2008)

Que je rôtisse en enfer s'il m'arrive de diffuser sur Internet une identité de patient réelle  !

Enfin, ça veut dire que les trois plombes que j'ai passé à trouver une police de caractère qui ressemble à peu près à celles des vraies radios n'ont pas été inutiles . Si un (edit ) interne s'y laisse prendre, ça me va  
Ah, et la liste des courriers, ce sont les noms des acteurs (je précise parce qu'on sait jamais )


----------



## plo0m (14 Décembre 2008)

Chu pas sénior, encore un semestre et demi  mais license de rempla depuis 3 jours youpi!


----------



## drfell (14 Décembre 2008)

salut
mon 1er bureau personnalisé :


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2008)

Très joli , cohérent et frais : bravo


----------



## drfell (14 Décembre 2008)

merci ;-)


----------



## wath68 (15 Décembre 2008)

Je plussoie, très beau desk Drfell 
Je suis de plus en plus fan de ce genre de wall'.

Vive la simplicité.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

Ma petite contribution en cette fin d'année (ouf enfin)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

J'aime bien le fond, tu as un lien ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2008)

c'est une créa perso de ce matin. je vais juste la retravailler (car ce matin je l'ai bossée pour une pochette de disque, et j'avais une mauvaise def, donc je m'en occupe demain


----------



## AppleGold (15 Décembre 2008)

@ PierreAuvergne, très sympa. malgré le dock un peu "chargé" 

@ Marie, j'aime bien aussi, je trouve les icônes et leurs couleurs bien harmonieuses avec l'ensemble.


----------



## CERDAN (15 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> 5D plus 20mm f/1,8 pour celle là



Tu as un de ces contrastes ! Comment tu fais ? Filtre ? Thème ? Ouverture ? Temps ? ( ISO ? balance des blancs ? ) :rateau:
À part de la nuance de gris !


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Décembre 2008)

nico-r a dit:


> Ma petite contribution en cette fin d'année (ouf enfin)



c'est très sympa !


----------



## plo0m (15 Décembre 2008)

CERDAN a dit:


> Tu as un de ces contrastes ! Comment tu fais ? Filtre ? Thème ? Ouverture ? Temps ? ( ISO ? balance des blancs ? ) :rateau:
> À part de la nuance de gris !



Bah toshop: Courbes, niveaux, traitement croisé :-D


----------



## bou-cup (16 Décembre 2008)

Après la version bleu voilà la version "brown" de mon desk


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aime bien le fond, tu as un lien ?





pierre-auvergne a dit:


> c'est très sympa !



voila, j'ai refait le wall, vous pouvez le télécharger en cliquant ICI ou sur l'image


----------



## stef157 (16 Décembre 2008)

drfell a dit:


> salut
> mon 1er bureau personnalisé :



J'aime beaucoup,
quel thème utilise-tu pour le dock ?


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2008)

Je me permet de répondre pour le dock :

Somatic Rebirth System by David Lanham

Prendre l'iContainer, que tu peux ouvrir avec CandyBar, SuperDocker, ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

Juste pour le fun, de nouveau mon imacG3 en 10.1 (il a eu un soucis avec la 10.3 )


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2008)

Bon, j'peux pas te donner de coup d'boule pour le moment, mais le coeur y est :rateau:


----------



## stef157 (16 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Je me permet de répondre pour le dock :
> 
> Somatic Rebirth System by David Lanham
> 
> Prendre l'iContainer, que tu peux ouvrir avec CandyBar, SuperDocker, ...



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Juste pour le fun, de nouveau mon imacG3 en 10.1 (il a eu un soucis avec la 10.3 )



C'était pas pour quelqu'un cet imac ? 
Une assoc ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon, j'peux pas te donner de coup d'boule pour le moment, mais le coeur y est :rateau:



Merci 



etienne000 a dit:


> C'était pas pour quelqu'un cet imac ?
> Une assoc ?



Ben si et alors? 
Mais comme je suis le président de l'assoc et le seul à connaître les macs, je le bidouille pas mal  (je dois retourner chez macway, car j'ai un soucis avec la ram. C'est pour ça qu'il est revenu en 10.1)


----------



## drfell (16 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Je me permet de répondre pour le dock :
> 
> Somatic Rebirth System by David Lanham
> 
> Prendre l'iContainer, que tu peux ouvrir avec CandyBar, SuperDocker, ...



exactement


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2008)

nico-r a dit:


> voila, j'ai refait le wall, vous pouvez le télécharger en cliquant ICI ou sur l'image



Merci Nico !


----------



## AppleGold (16 Décembre 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Juste pour le fun, de nouveau mon imacG3 en 10.1 (il a eu un soucis avec la 10.3 )



Waow .. ça pique les yeux .. tu nous a pas habitué à tant de couleur ...


----------



## plo0m (16 Décembre 2008)

Ambiance foufoune.


----------



## nemo77 (16 Décembre 2008)

hey ploom, pas mal l'ambiance


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

AppleGold a dit:


> Waow .. ça pique les yeux .. tu nous a pas habitué à tant de couleur ...



C'est pas pour moi, mais pour une association avec des enfants. 

Il faut alors un peu de couleur 



plo0m a dit:


> Ambiance foufoune.



Je t'avoue que je comprends pas trop le qualificatif de "foufoune". Suis-je le seul à donner à ce terme, une connatation moins avouable... :rose::rose::rateau:

À moins, que j'ai zappé un truc sur le desk 

Edit: Merci à Marie, je comprends mieux la référence, maintenant...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Décembre 2008)

C'est un plateau avec les instruments utilisés par les gynécos, spéculums en tête . Mais je dois être bigleuse, y'a pas de Pozzi, mes amies au bloc, putain que c'est chiant à poser ces trucs :hein:


----------



## plo0m (17 Décembre 2008)

C'est parce que ce sont des plateaux de salle de naissance 

Sinon mon fond du soir, avec une tof prise lundi matin:


----------



## CERDAN (17 Décembre 2008)

Pas mal non plus . Jpréfère quand même l'ancien wall .


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2008)

Jingle bells jingle bells, jingle all the way
Oh, what fun it is to ride ...






Le wall' : *Xmas, Holiday Wallpaper by Flarup*


----------



## lainbebop (17 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Jingle bells jingle bells, jingle all the way
> Oh, what fun it is to ride ...
> 
> 
> ...



Super musique en tous cas


----------



## schwebb (17 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Jingle bells jingle bells, jingle all the way
> Oh, what fun it is to ride ...
> 
> 
> ...



Tout à fait dans l'esprit de Noël.


----------



## plo0m (17 Décembre 2008)

Super desk!, les icones et le wall, ça fait tres Xmas spiwit.

Comment qu'on fait pour afficher un joli ptit aperçu de son desk avec un lien direct vers la grande image comme toi? Parce que le lien pub vers image shack et les deux clicks...


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> C'est parce que ce sont des plateaux de salle de naissance
> 
> Sinon mon fond du soir, avec une tof prise lundi matin:



la photo est énorme ! c'est quoi comme pont ? 

A+


----------



## schwebb (17 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Super desk!, les icones et le wall, ça fait tres Xmas spiwit.
> 
> Comment qu'on fait pour afficher un joli ptit aperçu de son desk avec un lien direct vers la grande image comme toi? Parce que le lien pub vers image shack et les deux clicks...



Comme ça, non?

J'expérimente, ça ne donnera peut-être pas ce que je pense...

http://img.skitch.com/20081217-kr76cru4fr2hnne8wtq49wq2me.png



EDIT: ah bah non, ça met juste un lien. :mouais:


----------



## plo0m (17 Décembre 2008)

Le pont de Normandie, direction bretagne


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Super desk!, les icones et le wall, ça fait tres Xmas spiwit.
> 
> Comment qu'on fait pour afficher un joli ptit aperçu de son desk avec un lien direct vers la grande image comme toi? Parce que le lien pub vers image shack et les deux clicks...



Je prends le tout dernier lien proposé par ImageShack (faut cliquer sur le petit +), direct link to image, que je lie à la miniature.





@Lainbebop : en effet, il est terrible ce DVD.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (17 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> Le pont de Normandie, direction bretagne



Vers chez moi ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## schwebb (17 Décembre 2008)

Hop! Nouvel essai, selon les directives de wath68.

EDIT: non, ça ne va pas comme je veux, je laisse tomber...


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2008)

Bon allez hop, rapide petit cours :

1°) Poster la miniature sur http://www.hiboox.fr/ (parce que ImageShack commence un peu à délirer)
2°) Copier le lien direct de l'image (clic droit sur l'image, copier l'adresse de l'image) et coller entre les balises d'image [ img ] [ /img ]
3°) Poster la capture d'écran sur Hiboox ou ImageShack
4°) Copier le lien direct de l'image ("direct link to image" sur ImageShack)
5°) Sélectionner le texte du lien de la miniature, puis cliquer sur l'icône "insérer un lien"
6°) Coller le lien direct de la capture d'écran

Ca donne ça, sans les espaces bien sur :
[ URL=http://la capture d'écran.jpg][ IMG ]http://la miniature.jpg[ /IMG ][ /URL ]


----------



## schwebb (17 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon allez hop, rapide petit cours :
> 
> 1°) Poster la miniature sur http://www.hiboox.fr/ (parce que ImageShack commence un peu à délirer)
> 2°) Copier le lien direct de l'image (clic droit sur l'image, copier l'adresse de l'image) et coller entre les balises d'image [ img ] [ /img ]
> ...



Okay, merci bien. 

Je pensais que c'était une fonction plus ou moins automatique, et j'essayais de lier mon image (hébergée sur skitch.com) dans mon message.


----------



## plo0m (17 Décembre 2008)

En fait je pensais plus au joli pitit aperçu aux coins arrondis que certains membres émérites utilisent 

EDIT: Pris de vitesse, cf ci-dessus, merci!


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2008)

Ha oups, désolé, j'avais mal compris :rose:

J'utilise SnapShooter pour les miniatures.


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Décembre 2008)




----------



## lainbebop (17 Décembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


>


wouha !! t'es en quelle definition ?! sur un cinema display ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2008)

Non 
Pas de 1440X900 sur ACD 
C'est le même reso que sur les MacBook Pro


----------



## wath68 (18 Décembre 2008)

Mouais bon, ça va 5 minutes la neige, les cadeaux, le sapin !
Le desk' esprit de Noël il m'a vite saoulé ... 





Je cherche une icône pour iCal (autre que Sticker, Litho, Blob, BlackSystem et Somatic) SVP.
Et par hasard, il n'y a aucun moyen de mettre cette date droite dans le dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

Encore un, très beau.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (18 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Mouais bon, ça va 5 minutes la neige, les cadeaux, le sapin !
> Le desk' esprit de Noël il m'a vite saoulé ...
> 
> 
> ...



Et le wall est.. :love: !


----------



## wath68 (18 Décembre 2008)

:roseups sorry !

Turquoise by MaleInc




Et merci.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Décembre 2008)

Wath : comme d'habitude, magnifique


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2008)

New desk  :



(clic for zoom)




Wath : fantastique !


----------



## AppleGold (19 Décembre 2008)

Wath, moi aussi j'aime beaucoup ... 

etienne000, pareil. ça donne un petit air de vacances ......... d'été !!


----------



## wath68 (19 Décembre 2008)

:rose: merci à tous, et surtout l'auteur du wall' 

@ Etienne : la photo est terrible, les couleurs sont vraiment splendissimo.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Merci , j'ai cherché les icones unes par unes 
Et ce wall , il est magnifique !

:love:


----------



## 217ae1 (19 Décembre 2008)




----------



## pierre-auvergne (19 Décembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


>



Minimaliste ! et très sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

217ae1 a dit:


>



Un lien pour le wall stp ?


----------



## wath68 (19 Décembre 2008)

Je me permet, j'avais le même avec les icônes Stickers, *Colors in motion by Trisox*, sur DeviantArt.

Il est vraiment bien ce desk'.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2008)

Merci chef !


----------



## link.javaux (19 Décembre 2008)

ça faisait longtemps pour moi



​


----------



## CERDAN (20 Décembre 2008)

Ya pas que la preview qui est jolie .


----------



## wath68 (21 Décembre 2008)

Le wall' : Do cats dream of becoming tigers? (by Stranded)


----------



## Nitiel (21 Décembre 2008)

link.javaux a dit:


> ça faisait longtemps pour moi
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Salut,

Pour mettre ta barre de menu en noir, tu fais comment ? où est localiser le paquet pour modifier les images qui la compose ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2008)

wath68 a dit:


> Le wall' : Do cats dream of becoming tigers? (by Stranded)



Sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2008)

Oui j'aime beaucoup aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Décembre 2008)

Ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas posté ici  !

Bref, je me suis extraite de ma torpeur post-exams pour relooker le félin de A jusqu'à Z.

Clean :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Dirty :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## schwebb (22 Décembre 2008)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Ça fait un moment que je n'ai pas posté ici  !
> 
> Bref, je me suis extraite de ma torpeur post-exams pour relooker le félin de A jusqu'à Z.



Très chouette.


----------



## Smaxintosh (22 Décembre 2008)

Je le met ici, c'est la derniere fois que j'ai ce desktop





ICI


----------



## AppleGold (22 Décembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Je le met ici, c'est la derniere fois que j'ai ce desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est ultra dark ... mais super bien intégré


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2008)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Je le met ici, c'est la derniere fois que j'ai ce desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique !


----------



## vampire1976 (23 Décembre 2008)




----------



## ice (24 Décembre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


>


Salut,

Dis moi, quelle est l'application que tu utilise pour modifier ainsi ton dock? Ou peut-être que tu l'as modifié toi même?

Bonnes fêtes


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Décembre 2008)

J'utilise Candybar ^^


----------



## Zyrol (24 Décembre 2008)

vampire1976 a dit:


>



Sharon....


----------



## vampire1976 (24 Décembre 2008)

yyyeeesssssss ^^


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Décembre 2008)

Bon alors c'est Noël :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

:love: Sauf qu'en plus ça clignote


----------



## wath68 (24 Décembre 2008)

Marie, jolie, as usual 
et super icônes.


Mon christmas desk' :




*Bonnes fêtes à tous*


----------



## MiluX (24 Décembre 2008)

Salut MarieStockholm,
Tout d'abord joyeuses fêtes... Il y a un truc que j'aimerais bien savoir : c'est quoi ton thème et pour quel programme pour afficher la chanson en cours ? J'ai vu que wath l'utilisait aussi mais je ne l'ai pas encore trouvé... 
Encore joyeux Noël !!

MiluX


----------



## freecom (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir, et joyeuse fêtes à vous tous...
Pas de grosse custo, mais voici rapidement mon desk


----------



## wath68 (24 Décembre 2008)

Le programme de Marie pour afficher le morceau c'est Bowtie.
Le mien c'est Synergy.


----------



## MiluX (24 Décembre 2008)

Et c'est quel thème pour Bowtie ?? Merci de me répondre même la veille de Noël


----------



## kutsize (24 Décembre 2008)

Et voici mon bureau, macbook unibody 2Ghz sur ecran Samsung 24", pas très customisé, mais je débute en la matière et j'ai toujours préféré les thèmes sobres :


----------



## link.javaux (24 Décembre 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> Et c'est quel thème pour Bowtie ?? Merci de me répondre même la veille de Noël



tu peux le télécharger ici; 
http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16790940



Nitiel a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour mettre ta barre de menu en noir, tu fais comment ? où est localiser le paquet pour modifier les images qui la compose ?



tu vas là; 




Tu supprimes le fichier SArtFile.bin
et tu le remplace par celui-ci;
http://rapidshare.com/files/176488461/SArtFile.bin.html


(ps; si tu éteints ton ordi après avoir supprimé le fichier, t'es dans la merde, donc fait gaffe)


----------



## wath68 (24 Décembre 2008)

MiluX a dit:


> Et c'est quel thème pour Bowtie ?? Merci de me répondre même la veille de Noël



TypographicBlurred


Edit : wowww ich bin grillette par L.J.


----------



## Toumak (25 Décembre 2008)

Celui du moment ...


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Celui du moment ...




Un petit lien svp pour le wall svp ? 

Et comment fait on pour rendre la barre des menus transparente comme ça ? 

Merci


----------



## Toumak (25 Décembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Un petit lien svp pour le wall svp ?
> 
> Et comment fait on pour rendre la barre des menus transparente comme ça ?
> 
> Merci



quelque part là :
http://macenstein.com/default/archives/category/mac-chick-of-the-month

pour la barre, ça se paramètre dans les préf système > bureau et eco écran


----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2008)

Merci mais pour la barre j'ai rien trouvé


----------



## wath68 (25 Décembre 2008)

Cleveland a dit:


> Merci mais pour la barre j'ai rien trouvé



Regarde mieux !
Dernière case à cocher.


----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2008)

Sauf que je ne l'ai pas ! C'est normal ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Oui , si ta carte graphique ne gère pas le core image (ibook g4...)


----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2008)

eMac G4 ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Tu as la réponse 
Les emac g4 sont équipés d'une ati radeon 7500 ou une vieille nvidia ne gérant pas le core image


----------



## Cleveland (25 Décembre 2008)

Aucun logiciel peut faire cela ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Je pense que non .


----------



## Belalex (25 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Ma première customisation.

A+


----------



## pierre-auvergne (25 Décembre 2008)

Belalex a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ma première customisation.
> 
> A+



ça c'est de la custo !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2008)

Belalex a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ma première customisation.
> 
> A+



Sympa , mais les icônes ne vont absolument pas avec le wall


----------



## vampire1976 (26 Décembre 2008)

Belalex a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ma première customisation.
> 
> A+



Très sympa, tu utilises quel soft pour avoir la pochette en miroir ? J'ai coversutra mais j'ai pas cet effet....


----------



## Belalex (26 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sympa , mais les icônes ne vont absolument pas avec le wall



Effectivement... je continue à chercher le wall idéal.




vampire1976 a dit:


> Très sympa, tu utilises quel soft pour avoir la pochette en miroir ?



J'utilise Bowtie avec le thème "Wet Floor".


----------



## nemo77 (26 Décembre 2008)

pour ma part je le trouve trés bien ton wall... ainsi que tes icones


----------



## thekingdolphin (27 Décembre 2008)

Voici mon desk du moment
wallpaper :the sky is blue par Mc cool


----------



## BS0D (28 Décembre 2008)

Voir la pièce jointe 19602


----------



## plo0m (28 Décembre 2008)

*Mon desk du jour*


----------



## mocmoc (28 Décembre 2008)

plo0m a dit:


> *Mon desk du jour*



Magnifique ! super kiki mignon me dis ma copine 

Ca fais longtemps que je cherche un skin semblable pour adium, un petit lien ?


----------



## plo0m (28 Décembre 2008)

Le thème c'est notebook, le style Decay 2.0 et le type de fenêtre "groupe de bulles", après j'ai fait joujou avec les couleurs 

(j'ai trouvé tout ça dans le topic coups de coeur)


----------



## bacman (28 Décembre 2008)

dernier wall


----------



## AppleGold (28 Décembre 2008)

thekingdolphin et BS0D, j'adore ... une petite préférence pour le wall de BS0D


----------



## BS0D (29 Décembre 2008)

bacman a dit:


> dernier wall



Très sympa le wall, même si le dock est ultra... ultra chargé ! 



AppleGold a dit:


> thekingdolphin et BS0D, j'adore ... une petite préférence pour le wall de BS0D



Merci Applegold, tu reconnais les belles choses, comme d'hab'


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2008)

Ça fait penser aux "Temps Modernes".
Pas trop mon style, et pas fan du calendrier non plus.

@ BSOD : le wall' est top.


----------



## geneosis (30 Décembre 2008)

mon nouveau bureau a moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

J'adore le wall , un lien stp ? :love:


----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2008)

Ha yes, il est terrible le wall' 

Chez moi, rien de spécial, pas-touche les icônes et juste un nouveau wall'.




Le wall' vient de chez IconFactory.


----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2008)

oups, doublon, sorry


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

J'adore la preview.
Toujours top Wath


----------



## mocmoc (30 Décembre 2008)

Et zou !


----------



## 217ae1 (30 Décembre 2008)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2008)

@ moc Que fait la liste d'adium en plein milieu du desk ? 
Magnifique wath !


----------



## mocmoc (30 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ moc Que fait la liste d'adium en plein milieu du desk ?
> Magnifique wath !



Elle s'est sauvé.


----------



## geneosis (30 Décembre 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'adore le wall , un lien stp ? :love:




http://inphi.deviantart.com/art/Chameleon-106915133


----------



## thekingdolphin (30 Décembre 2008)

un simple changement de wall.


----------



## Mac.77 (31 Décembre 2008)

voici mon bureau actuel :


----------



## thekingdolphin (31 Décembre 2008)

une autre variation avec un autre wall.
Un bon réveillon à tous et une bonne année 2009.


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Décembre 2008)

thekingdolphin a dit:


> -image-



un lien pour le desk ?


----------



## schwebb (31 Décembre 2008)

thekingdolphin a dit:


> une autre variation avec un autre wall.
> Un bon réveillon à tous et une bonne année 2009.



Très zen, très épuré, j'aime.

Un lien pour le wall?


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Décembre 2008)




----------



## geneosis (31 Décembre 2008)




----------



## plo0m (31 Décembre 2008)

thekingdolphin a dit:


> une autre variation avec un autre wall.
> Un bon réveillon à tous et une bonne année 2009.


Terrible. Un lien pour les icones blob transparentes?

Et quelqu'un a un moyen d'avoir un dock TRANSPARENT pour de bon, pas en miroir....?


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Janvier 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> quelqu'un a un moyen d'avoir un dock TRANSPARENT pour de bon, pas en miroir....?



moi oui, repasser sur tiger !


----------



## Maximouse (1 Janvier 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Terrible. Un lien pour les icones blob transparentes?
> 
> Et quelqu'un a un moyen d'avoir un dock TRANSPARENT pour de bon, pas en miroir....?



Salut, 

Pour les icones, je pense qu'il s'agit de "The Kobhens"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2009)

Je démarre cette nouvelle année avec un nouveau fond d'écran trouvé ici.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (1 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


>



 217ae1

J'ai vu que tu avais une belle icône pour ton Mac Mini, j'ai déjà vu une du même genre pour le MacBook Pro. J'ai cherché sur google mais bon, icône macbook pro, c'est un peu fourre tout ! Et je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais. QQu sait-il où trouver ce genre d'icône ?

C'est bien la première fois que j'ai envie de faire un peu de customization...  Même sur PC (vu que je débarque depuis peu sur Mac), je n'ai pas de bonne adresse ! :rateau:

Oups, trouvé : http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/details.php?id=1867
Comment changer l'icône (pour le noobs comme moi) : http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/decouvrir_leo/07_leo_changer_icone.mov


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je démarre cette nouvelle année avec un nouveau fond d'écran trouvé ici.



Très joli wall


----------



## plo0m (1 Janvier 2009)

Maximouse a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Pour les icones, je pense qu'il s'agit de "The Kobhens"



Merci! (et je n'ai jamais connu tiger, switcher depuis deux mois  )


----------



## JulienCmoi (1 Janvier 2009)

Voici le mien (j'ai pas trouvé de Mère Noël faisant le poids ) :





http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=090101063540734628.png


----------



## anthony62a (1 Janvier 2009)

bonsoir a tous, je suis nouveau sur mac et voici mon léopard.

qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## plo0m (1 Janvier 2009)

il est fouillis ton dock


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Janvier 2009)




----------



## anthony62a (1 Janvier 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> il est fouillis ton dock



non du tout, a gauche c'est ce qui me sert souvent avec les glissés déposés et a droite ce sont des tiroirs avec les applications classées.
j'ai: applications
      utilitaires
      personnalisation
      office
      images
      vidéo
      musique
      jeux
      telechargement
      iphone
     documents

je m'y retrouve très facilement car vu que j'ai beaucoup d'application, un classement ordonné s'impose.


----------



## wath68 (1 Janvier 2009)

@ anthony62a : le wall' est très joli ... et le dock très grand lol

@ 217ae1 : pareil, j'aime bien le wall', dommage qu'il y a ces 2 lunes et le texte.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> bonsoir a tous, je suis nouveau sur mac et voici mon léopard.
> 
> qu'en pensez vous?


Sympa le fond d'écran. 

Quand au Dock, perso, je le préfère en 3D.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Janvier 2009)

Changement qui ne me satisfait pas pleinement, je suis dans une période de crise où aucun wall ne me plaît 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## mocmoc (2 Janvier 2009)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> Voici le mien (j'ai pas trouvé de Mère Noël faisant le poids ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Les..euh, comment dire... Les.. Enfin ils sont parfaits quoi !


----------



## Kukana (2 Janvier 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> Les..euh, comment dire... Les.. Enfin ils sont parfaits quoi !



 les icones  ? :king: 


;-)


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2009)

voila pour moi:





j'ai mis ces icône la parce que je n'en ai pas trouvé de mieux donc si jamais il y en a qui ont mieux à me proposer je suis preneur!


----------



## mocmoc (2 Janvier 2009)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> Voici le mien (j'ai pas trouvé de Mère Noël faisant le poids ) :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et... Tu l'as eu ou le wall ? 

( Le monsieur la haut, je vous vois venir.. )


----------



## wath68 (2 Janvier 2009)

il est tout pixellisé, Bart


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Janvier 2009)

Deuxième desk de la journée : Marguerite et ses bijoux




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2009)

je n'ai pas trouvé mieux... Pourtant j'ai cherché!
et pour les icones? Personne?


----------



## wath68 (2 Janvier 2009)

Tu cherches mal lol :rateau:

http://file014a.bebo.com/4/original/2006/08/05/10/882506577a1590612088b461868839o.jpg


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2009)

la vache! bravo il est superbe!





et maintenant?

une question: tu l'as trouvé ou?


----------



## mocmoc (2 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> la vache! bravo il est superbe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dans google, ya plein de truck, C'est un super site !


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2009)

j'ai dit j'ai cherché et pour chercher je ne met pas un nom au pif dans la bar! j'utilise un moteur de recherche... comme la plupart des gens: goolgle!


----------



## wath68 (2 Janvier 2009)

Essaye de taper "Bart Nirvana" dans la recherche d'image de très grande taille


----------



## estcethomas (2 Janvier 2009)

merci!


----------



## wath68 (3 Janvier 2009)

Bonne année à tous, meilleurs voeux 

Première cuvée 2009 pour moi, retour aux sources lol





Le wall' se trouve sur ce site : http://www.yamaki.co.jp/download/


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2009)

Wow , ça c'est du desk !

Bravo


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2009)

Bravo Wath !


----------



## JulienCmoi (3 Janvier 2009)

Je l'ai pris d'un thème PS3, il m'a fallu décompiler un fichier.
Je peux t'envoyer le font si tu veux.


----------



## mocmoc (3 Janvier 2009)

JulienCmoi a dit:


> Je l'ai pris d'un thème PS3, il m'a fallu décompiler un fichier.
> Je peux t'envoyer le font si tu veux.



Non c'est bon j'ai trouvé ! 

misa campo


----------



## plo0m (4 Janvier 2009)

Premiere cuvée 2009 

http://img227.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1fu6.jpg


----------



## schwebb (4 Janvier 2009)

Hello, 

Sympa ton perroquet, j'aime bien. 

J'ai mis une bestiole moi aussi, pour changer. Bon, je sais, je ne customise pas mon dock ni mes icônes, donc dock surchargé, etc. 

http://img.skitch.com/20090104-m5bx9wfpkcbak71ydd5surcwun.png


----------



## gregetcoco (4 Janvier 2009)

mon petit dernier cela faisait trés longtemps, merci à Ploom pour la photo

*clean :* 



*dirty :*


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

Original et cohérent .


----------



## CERDAN (4 Janvier 2009)

Tout à fait .


----------



## greggorynque (4 Janvier 2009)

Ca faisait longtemps, premier desk de 2009


----------



## link.javaux (4 Janvier 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> ...



cool ton dock


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

Oui c'est lequel ?
Merci.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (4 Janvier 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca faisait longtemps, premier desk de 2009



C'est très sympa ! Mais les icônes sont un peu grosses.


----------



## plo0m (4 Janvier 2009)

gregetcoco a dit:


> mon petit dernier cela faisait trés longtemps, merci à Ploom pour la photo
> 
> *clean :*
> 
> ...


Comment tu fais pour avoir un menu qui s'active sur le coté de l'écran à gauche?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)




----------



## estcethomas (4 Janvier 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Comment tu fais pour avoir un menu qui s'active sur le coté de l'écran à gauche?



dans tes préférences système, dock, et dans position tu sélectionnes droite gauche en bas fin où tu veux quoi!


----------



## plo0m (4 Janvier 2009)

nico-r a dit:


>


Moi aussi je veux être original (prétérition), un lien pour le wall? 

@Tom: Je ne parlais pas du dock, mais du petit liseré à gauche, qui doit correspondre à un truc qui déroule non? :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Moi aussi je veux être original (prétérition), un lien pour le wall?
> 
> @Tom: Je ne parlais pas du dock, mais du petit liseré à gauche, qui doit correspondre à un truc qui déroule non? :love:




voila  : http://www.tuxboard.com/images/wallpaper/art/art_27.jpg


----------



## angelo95 (4 Janvier 2009)

Et voila le bureau de mon MBP : Yosemite Park, USA !


----------



## wath68 (4 Janvier 2009)

Je crois que le truc à gauche c'est le lanceur de widget yahoo, non ?

@ Nico-r : très joli, tout à fait mon style 

P.S: merci @ Etienne et Corentin pour le comm'.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca faisait longtemps, premier desk de 2009



Sympa  , mais , c'est quoi ce vieux wall ?


----------



## fcavalli (4 Janvier 2009)

Et voilà, fin des vacances, besoin d'un desk rigolo 







Bravo à tous


----------



## ZB_69 (4 Janvier 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Ca faisait longtemps, premier desk de 2009



superbe ! un petit lien pour le wall ? 

mon petit desk du moment :





bon je sais pas pourquoi j'ai deux groupes dans Adium, j'ai beau remettre ça en ordre, au redémarrage suivant ça revient comme ça depuis la dernière mise à jour. :rose:


----------



## EMqA (4 Janvier 2009)

ZB_69 a dit:


> superbe ! un petit lien pour le wall ?


Je me permets de répondre : strobe by ether


----------



## greggorynque (5 Janvier 2009)

EMqA a dit:


> Je me permets de répondre : strobe by ether



Merci car moi j'avais perdu la provenance


----------



## yiougs (5 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour a tous !

Très jolie tout vos desk !

Pour ma part j'aurai une petite question...!
J'arrive a changer toutes les icones de mon dock, mis a part "finder" ; "preferences systemes" et "corbeille" ...

Pour les deux premiers, je suis la procédure normal...qui consiste a coller une nouvelle icone sur l'original...mais arrivé au moment de coller, je ne peux pas, je ne peux pas cliquer sur coller ...
Quelqun a t'il une explication a cela ?

Merci d'avance !
Super vos desk 
Je posterai le mien si j'arrive a m'en sortir ...je suis nouveau sur mac et j'adore deja ca !


----------



## iShin (5 Janvier 2009)

Salut, bienvenue !
Une petite recherche sur le forum et t'apprendras beaucoup.
Un indice même deux : CandyBar & LiteIcon


----------



## yiougs (5 Janvier 2009)

Candybar c'est payant il me semble ...je vais voir pour liteIcon
Merci !

Edit : j'ai reussi a tout changer avec LiteIcon, excepté preferences systemes...je ne vois pax comment je peux proceder...est ce que quelqun aurait une explication ?
Merci


----------



## wath68 (5 Janvier 2009)

Le copier-coller dans cmd-i ne marche pas avec "préférences système" ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

Non


----------



## wath68 (5 Janvier 2009)

Ha ok.
Ça doit se changer dans le paquet alors je pense.
Bon ben Yiougs, faut attendre une réponse de quelqu'un qui l'a déjà changé cet icône, ce qui n'est pas mon cas, désolé.


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Janvier 2009)

tu changer si souvent les préférances système ?

pourquoi pas simplement la virer du dock ?


----------



## yiougs (5 Janvier 2009)

Parce que mes icones sont toutes les memes et l'icone d'origine de preferences systeme fait un peu taches ...!
Oui, je vais la virer je pense 

Edit : _Je l'ai virer du dock et remis ensuite sur le dock et c'est bon la nouvelle icone était là ! _


----------



## Belalex (5 Janvier 2009)

New desk (je progresse lol).
A+


----------



## yiougs (5 Janvier 2009)

Jolie !

Voilà le mien : Super sobre


----------



## wath68 (5 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben j'donne mon avis, faut pas le prendre mal hein!
 le drapeau dans la barre de menu gâche tout, je trouve.
Le widget horloge, est-ce bien utile ?


----------



## yiougs (5 Janvier 2009)

Ouai pour le drapeau...c'est vrai que c'est pas extra...!
Sinon le widget horloge...moi j'aime bien perso  , après l'utilité ...c'est autre chose


----------



## eleonooore (5 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> le drapeau dans la barre de menu gâche tout, je trouve.
> Le widget horloge, est-ce bien utile?



C'est vrai que c'est un problème, ce drapeau.
J'en aurais bien besoin parfois du visualiseur/palette, mais comme je trouve que le drapeau fait toujours une affreuse tache, je me retrouve à le réactiver/désactiver pour chaque utilisation, et c'est pas pratique :hein:

Et pour l'horloge, je suis d'accord avec wath. Un si beau desk tout sobre, faut faire vraiment sobre.


----------



## wath68 (5 Janvier 2009)

T'inquiète, je suis aussi passé par là lol


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2009)

Ps: Et me sortez pas "Pas mal mais le drapeau est à ch** . Il le faut car je change souvent de clavier.


----------



## yiougs (5 Janvier 2009)

Le problème c'est que ca va faire un peu trop sobre a mon gout ! 

Bon, non mais je débute, ca viendra avec l'experience :rateau:


----------



## iShin (5 Janvier 2009)




----------



## doudou_phone (6 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,

Une petite question qui s'adresse plus particulierement a wath78

J'utilise les mêmes icones que toi pour les piles, mais le rendu est différent du tien.
Je ne vois pas les applis ou docs derrière.

Comment t'y prends-tu pour installer ces icones.

En te remerciant d'avance


----------



## wath68 (6 Janvier 2009)

@ iShin : bravo, très chouette, j'adhère.

@ doudou_phone : j'utilise Stacks In Da Place


----------



## doudou_phone (6 Janvier 2009)

Je te remercie beaucoup,

je galérais pas mal.


----------



## wath68 (6 Janvier 2009)

De rien, j't'en prie.

@ Antoine : mdrr je voulais te coup-d'bouler, mais ça marche toujours pô 
D'ailleurs c'est bizarre.
Bon alors je te félicite pour ce magnifique wallpaper (mais d'où peut-il bien venir??), les icônes et tout le tralala lol



antoine59 a dit:


> Ps: Et me sortez pas "Pas mal mais le drapeau est à ch** . Il le faut car je change souvent de clavier.


Tu l'a cherché, donc voilà, le drapeau est à ch***


----------



## greggorynque (6 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ps: Et me sortez pas "Pas mal mais le drapeau est à ch** . Il le faut car je change souvent de clavier.



Tu sais que tu peux customiser ce drapeau en remplaçant son image par une petite image du texte "FR" par exemple


----------



## wath68 (6 Janvier 2009)

Ça m'intéresse ça !
C'est quoi la procédure, s'il te plaît ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Tu sais que tu peux customiser ce drapeau en remplaçant son image par une petite image du texte "FR" par exemple





wath68 a dit:


> Ça m'intéresse ça !
> C'est quoi la procédure, s'il te plaît ?



+1.
J'ai trois clavier différents.
Si tu peux nous faire un petit tuto, tu serais bien urbain .

@Wath: Merci pour le compliment...


----------



## greggorynque (6 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Ça m'intéresse ça !
> C'est quoi la procédure, s'il te plaît ?



Alors n'hesitez pas y reposter ici que je pense a vous trouvez la localisation exacte des images, voir même je vous les enverrais modifiées...

Par ce biais on peux modifier toutes les icônes de la barre d'outil (mais c'est parfois compliqué) certaines sont des images, d'autres vectorielles (prémices de résolution indépendante)

dans mon dernier wall j'ai modifié toutes mes icônes de la barre de menus grace a des mecs sur macthemes

Bref quand j'aurais le temps je vous dit la localisation des drapeaux et je vous enverrais des fichiers de remplacement "FR" "US" "UK"


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Janvier 2009)

Cliquer pour agrandir.​


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Mon premier de la nouvelle année 

Fond d'écran : Koldt par Kobhen

Icônes : Lätt Sjö et Boxdrop par Rick Patrick

Thème : Leopard


----------



## mocmoc (6 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mon premier de la nouvelle année
> 
> Fond d'écran : Koldt par Kobhen
> 
> ...



Très très beau. J'ai pas envie de le quitter des yeux..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

Très jolis les deux derniers desk , surtout celui de C0rentin : barre de tache sobre , fond d'ecran magnifique et dock cohérent.



@Pierre auvergne : comment tu fais pour avoir les pages safari transparentes ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Janvier 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> @Pierre auvergne : comment tu fais pour avoir les pages safari transparentes ?



J'ai un petit soft dont je ne me souviens plus le nom.  En tout cas, c'est dans le menu fenêtre.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

J'avais une question qui me chagrine....

J'ai mis à jour Bowtie et j'ai remarqué qu'on pouvais "locker la position" en cliquant droit sur la visualisation.

Maintenant mon problème c'est que à chaque fois que je relance le mac avec bowtie en auto démarrage il ne met jamais à l'endroit que je souhaite la visualisation.

Suis je le seul ?:rose:


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>



un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Liyad (6 Janvier 2009)

iShin a dit:


>



Un lien pour le Wall ? J'adore !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> un lien pour le wall ?



Je l'ai mis dans la description .


----------



## iShin (6 Janvier 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> Un lien pour le Wall ? J'adore !



--> C'est par ici


----------



## Bullwei (7 Janvier 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> Un lien pour le Wall ? J'adore !




Et un ptit lien pour les icones du dock please...


----------



## Bullwei (7 Janvier 2009)

iShin a dit:


>






Trés beau!!
un ptit lien pour les icones du dock please....?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


> Alors n'hesitez pas y reposter ici que je pense a vous trouvez la localisation exacte des images, voir même je vous les enverrais modifiées...
> 
> Par ce biais on peux modifier toutes les icônes de la barre d'outil (mais c'est parfois compliqué) certaines sont des images, d'autres vectorielles (prémices de résolution indépendante)
> 
> Bref quand j'aurais le temps je vous dit la localisation des drapeaux et je vous enverrais des fichiers de remplacement "FR" "US" "UK"



Merci d'avance .
Mais peux-tu également le faire pour RU et TI ? :rose:

Ou tu me dis exactement comment faire, car je suis vraiment un buse pour ce genre de trucs.


----------



## iShin (7 Janvier 2009)

Bullwei a dit:


> Trés beau!!
> un ptit lien pour les icones du dock please....?



Pour les icônes du Dock, elles sont du même auteur que le wall.

WRMZ by Enkera : DeviantArt ou GuiPulp


----------



## plo0m (7 Janvier 2009)

iShin a dit:


>


Sublime.


----------



## wath68 (8 Janvier 2009)

J'sais pas pourquoi, ça m'a prit comme ça, mais aujourd'hui j'avais envie d'avoir un Zippo sur mon desk'.





Picture by Grzechowicz sur DA.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2009)

C'est toujours très beau .


----------



## Psycho_fls (8 Janvier 2009)

antoine59 a dit:


> Ps: Et me sortez pas "Pas mal mais le drapeau est à ch** . Il le faut car je change souvent de clavier.


 

Sympa le desk Tonio !

je t'aurais bien fait le coup du drapeau, mais j'ai été devancé par Wath68, alors...

cya mate


----------



## iDanny (8 Janvier 2009)

greggorynque a dit:


>




 très sympa ton desktop !

Mais en tant que fan de Queen, je dois t'avertir que Bohemian rhapsody n'est pas du tout sur leur 1er album, dont on voit ici la pochette...


----------



## doudou_phone (8 Janvier 2009)

Tout d'abord un grand merci à vous tous, sans qui je ne serais arrivé à rien,

et plus particulièrement à Wath68 pour son goût et sa disponibilité.

Voilà ma première customisation:


----------



## doudou_phone (8 Janvier 2009)

Ce sera certainement plus visible de la sorte...


----------



## yiougs (8 Janvier 2009)

Magnifique !

Un lien pour le wall ??


----------



## wath68 (8 Janvier 2009)

De rien Doudou_Phone  si on peut aider.
Ton wall' est magnifique.

Dommage, je ne peux plus éditer mon message précédent pour changer mon desk'.
Toujours dans mon délire Zippo (c'est grave docteur ?), et parce que j'avais vraiment envie d'un wall' personnalisé et que rien ne me convient en ce moment, j'ai donc sorti mon appareil photo, quelques retouches (j'y connais pas grand chose malheureusement),
et wouala (Attention, c'est spécial lol) :


----------



## doudou_phone (8 Janvier 2009)

yiougs a dit:


> Magnifique !
> 
> Un lien pour le wall ??



Désolé yiougs, c'est un très vieux wall, je n'ai pas de lien à te fournir,
par contre je vais essayé de le mettre sur la toile.

Je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne mais j'essaie de te lier le fichier à ce post


----------



## Liyad (8 Janvier 2009)

Et voici le mien


----------



## yiougs (8 Janvier 2009)

doudou_phone a dit:


> Désolé yiougs, c'est un très vieux wall, je n'ai pas de lien à te fournir,
> par contre je vais essayé de le mettre sur la toile.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça fonctionne mais j'essaie de te lier le fichier à ce post



Nikel !

Merci !


----------



## F118I4 (9 Janvier 2009)

Il me semble qu' une personne sur ce forum voulait cette icône:
Jelly Baby






Poster par Me de Macthemes: http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?rzxn2ytllj4


----------



## anthony62a (9 Janvier 2009)

fcavalli a dit:


> Et voilà, fin des vacances, besoin d'un desk rigolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bonjour a tous, comment puis- je faire pour avoir le même dock, quelqu'un peut il me donner la marche a suivre et un lien pour le telecharger svp ?

Et sinon comment peut - on faire pour avoir une barre des menus noire sous léopard?

merci d'avance chers amis popommiens


----------



## iShin (9 Janvier 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> Bonjour a tous, comment puis- je faire pour avoir le même dock, quelqu'un peut il me donner la marche a suivre et un lien pour le telecharger svp ?



Pour la barre de Dock c'est par ici
Il suffit d'avoir CandyBar et de remplacer les éléments qui constituent le Dock par ceux-ci.


----------



## anthony62a (10 Janvier 2009)

iShin a dit:


> Pour la barre de Dock c'est par ici
> Il suffit d'avoir CandyBar et de remplacer les éléments qui constituent le Dock par ceux-ci.



merci beaucoup, candybar est payant?


et pour la barre des menus?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (10 Janvier 2009)

J'ai juste cette image de fond. C'est reposant. :love: 
Je n'ai encore rien personnalisé vu que je débute...


----------



## anthony62a (10 Janvier 2009)

voici mon bureau (presque) final


----------



## mocmoc (10 Janvier 2009)

Magnifique Anthony !


----------



## anthony62a (10 Janvier 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> Magnifique Anthony !



merci beaucoup ! 

je débute sous mac et c'est vrai que repartir sous winchose serait impossible :s
ha qu'est ce qu'on est bien sous le pommier..


----------



## Ineilaur (10 Janvier 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> Et voici le mien



Salut, est ce que tu aurais un lien pour ton fond d'écran stp ?


----------



## Liyad (10 Janvier 2009)

http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/4496/thinkdifferentbyfuntotaev1.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> voici mon bureau (presque) final



Bravo Anthony !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (10 Janvier 2009)

Petit nouveau pour un dur week-end :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2009)

J'aime beaucoup, c'est reposant.
Aurais-tu un lien pour le fond d'écran ?
Merci par avance.


----------



## wath68 (11 Janvier 2009)

Je plussoie, c'est très joli !
Et puis ils sont rigolos ces petits personnages, et bonne idée pour les coccinelles 

@ Anthony62 et Liyad : j'aime bien vos wall' aussi


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Janvier 2009)

Voilà le fond d'écran : deviantart - c'est un terrain vague en face de chez moi où un immeuble a maintenant été construit .

Je travaille sur une série d'icône "Coccinelles" - je vous tiens au courant quand c'est fini


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Rider (11 Janvier 2009)

gregetcoco a dit:


> mon petit dernier cela faisait trés longtemps, merci à Ploom pour la photo
> 
> *clean :*
> 
> ...





salut, c'est quoi le nom des sets d'icones s'il te plait ?? Je reconnais que les XPack...

Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (11 Janvier 2009)

De quels icônes tu parles ?
Faudrait peut-être être plus précis.


Un p'tit nouveau pour finir cette semaine :




Le wall' : Get by Rabensteinerdesign


----------



## yiougs (11 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Petit nouveau pour un dur week-end :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore les icones MarieStockolm !!
Aurais-tu un lien pour les icones stp ?


----------



## Rez2a (11 Janvier 2009)

Voici le mien, rien de bien exceptionnel, je vois qu'on est pas mal à avoir les mêmes icônes de Dock !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Janvier 2009)

@ yiougs : pour le dock, ce sont les icônes WRMZ 
Les icônes de dossiers sont faites de mes blanches mains, j'attends d'avoir fini la série "Coccinelles" pour les mettre sur DA.


----------



## NoobSmoke (12 Janvier 2009)

Mon Nouveau desk


----------



## yiougs (12 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> @ yiougs : pour le dock, ce sont les icônes WRMZ
> Les icônes de dossiers sont faites de mes blanches mains, j'attends d'avoir fini la série "Coccinelles" pour les mettre sur DA.



Merci beaucoup !
J'adore !


----------



## mocmoc (12 Janvier 2009)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Mon Nouveau desk



J'adooore le wall ! :love:


----------



## pjak (12 Janvier 2009)

voila le mien...


----------



## NoobSmoke (12 Janvier 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> J'adooore le wall ! :love:




http://scorpion-blood.deviantart.com/art/Colorful-Creativity-105478196

Et voilà


----------



## nemo77 (12 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> @ yiougs : pour le dock, ce sont les icônes WRMZ
> Les icônes de dossiers sont faites de mes blanches mains, j'attends d'avoir fini la série "Coccinelles" pour les mettre sur DA.



MarieStockholm tes blanches mains font du superbe boulot


----------



## igloodhumour (12 Janvier 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Voici le mien, rien de bien exceptionnel, je vois qu'on est pas mal à avoir les mêmes icônes de Dock !



Bonjour

comment faire pour ne pas voir les dossiers derrière les piles...?







Merci d'avance


----------



## Ineilaur (12 Janvier 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> http://img513.imageshack.us/img513/4496/thinkdifferentbyfuntotaev1.jpg




Merci bien


----------



## wath68 (12 Janvier 2009)

igloodhumour a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> comment faire pour ne pas voir les dossiers derrière les piles...?
> 
> ...



Hello.

Tu dois coller deux dossiers avec des icônes transparentes dans chaque dossiers qui se trouvent sur le dock, en les nommant par exemple "  " (2 espaces) et "   " (3 espaces), puis trier par nom.
Tu peux trouver des dossiers "invisibles" ICI.


----------



## estcethomas (12 Janvier 2009)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> Mon Nouveau desk



le petit south park c'est quoi? adium?


----------



## two (12 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Tu dois coller deux dossiers avec des icônes transparentes dans chaque dossiers qui se trouvent sur le dock, en les nommant par exemple "  " (2 espaces) et "   " (3 espaces), puis trier par nom.
> Tu peux trouver des dossiers "invisibles" ICI.


meuh non cela remplis tes stacks pour rien  .... tu assigne ton icone de stack au dossier auquel le stack correspond... puis tu fais un click droit sur ton stack et dans le menu contextuel tu coche l'option afficher comme dossier. Tu auras un affichage comme mon dernier desk (toutes les icones en dehors du finder sont des stacks)
et en plus comme cela tu n'as plus l'icone stack qui utilise un emplacement dans ton stack (dans certains cas cela permet d'avoir un stack en éventail plutôt qu'en grille)


----------



## wath68 (12 Janvier 2009)

Oui, c'est une autre manière, mais personnellement si je change mes icônes de dossiers par ceux des stacks, ils vont faire taches par rapport aux autres, vu que mes stacks sont noirs, et mes icônes de dossier en couleur.
Après c'est un choix...


----------



## NoobSmoke (13 Janvier 2009)

estcethomas a dit:


> le petit south park c'est quoi? adium?



Oui,  c'est adium.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

pjak a dit:


> voila le mien...



Sympa .


----------



## igloodhumour (13 Janvier 2009)

Merci @ wath68 et two


----------



## wath68 (13 Janvier 2009)

Merci beaucoup à C0rentin pour le lien, dans les coups de coeur 






Wall' : Orion by Optiv-Flatworms


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Mais de rien , ça donne bien avec ton staÿle .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2009)

Very joli Wath


----------



## BS0D (13 Janvier 2009)

On tape un peu dans la couleur là ...


----------



## eleonooore (13 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup à C0rentin pour le lien, dans les coups de coeur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle est cette sympathique icône "visionneuse de disques-diapos", là, la deuxième en partant de la gauche du Dock ?
Je ne sais plus comment s'appelle cet objet aux senteurs d'enfance, mais ça me plairait bien comme icône d'iPhoto


----------



## wath68 (13 Janvier 2009)

Merci merci merci.

Pour l'icône, impossible de retrouver le nom du pack, donc je te l'ai posté sur Hibbox.


----------



## eleonooore (13 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci merci merci.
> 
> Pour l'icône, impossible de retrouver le nom du pack, donc je te l'ai posté sur ImageShack.



Merci merci merci to you too


----------



## flotow (13 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, je remarque que personne ici a les bords arrondis dans la barre des menus 

Mèquèsksèksa :affraid: (j'aurais pas mon pseudo que je l'aurais bien pris celui la :rateau

@BS0D: un peu trop flash, mais le dessin est sympa 
@wath: impossible de charger ton desk

Dernière custo en date... piquer l'icone de Toast 10 pour la coller à Toast 8. Je sais, c'est d'un compliqué   (moquez vous, il a fallu modifier le nombre d'image pour l'animation du CD qui sort du toaster :affraid

hinhinhin


----------



## wath68 (13 Janvier 2009)

Je crois qu'ImageShack commence à partir en sucette :rateau:
donc basculage sur Hiboox :


----------



## yiougs (13 Janvier 2009)

Voilà le mien. 
Je n'ai pas beaucoup de mérite, tout vient d'ici


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

Bienvenue dans le monde de la custo, bel effort .


----------



## Cioranes (14 Janvier 2009)

Salut !

Mon premier desktop, sur mon premier mac.
(soyez indulgents avec un switcher d'il y a deux semaines)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2009)

Classe et sobre , vraiment réussi , bienvenue sous mac os x


----------



## yohann22 (14 Janvier 2009)

Voila pour moi apres un mois de switch vers Mac (que du bonheur !)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

Le ptit dernier de l'iMac.


----------



## wath68 (15 Janvier 2009)

@ Nico-r : En voyant la preview je me suis dis "wow celui-là il est terrible", mais en fait je trouve que la partie basse, en bois, du wall' gâche complètement le desk' 
Est-ce que la partie turquoise seule existe en wall' ?

@ Yiougs, Cioranes et Yohann22 : very stylish


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Nico-r : En voyant la preview je me suis dis "wow celui-là il est terrible", mais en fait je trouve que la partie basse, en bois, du wall' gâche complètement le desk'
> Est-ce que la partie turquoise seule existe en wall' ?




A la base le wall existe comme ça.

Alors je me suis permis en deux trois coup de cuillères à pot d'en faire 2 autres.

*A télécharger ICI*


----------



## wath68 (15 Janvier 2009)

Excellent, merci


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2009)

nico-r a dit:


> Le ptit dernier de l'iMac.



Assez original, bravo .


----------



## flotow (16 Janvier 2009)

Bon, alors, voilà un nouveau desk...
Quelques efforts sont à noter:
- Bowtie (je me suis dit que finalement 50Mo de ram en plus ou en moins, ca devait être jouable )
- De nouvelles icônes dans le dock (pour résoudre le problème du 'bleu-partout')

Et non, je n'ai pas encore remplacé toutes les icônes, je n'ai pas trouvé ce que je voulais pour le reste 

Encore un truc. Merci au membre du forum (qui se reconnaîtra s'il passe) pour son icône (de TextEdit) 

Si vous avez des suggestions pour les autres icônes, _why not_ !

Allez, assez parlé !



​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Oui un autre hébergeur que free .


----------



## flotow (16 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui un autre hébergeur que free .


Ca ne fonctionne pas correctement ?

Sinon:


> Si vous avez des suggestions pour les autres icônes, why not !


et non


> Si vous avez des suggestions _autre que _pour les autres icônes, why not !


hum


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

C'est juste un peu lent pour les non-free mais sinon j'aime beaucoup ton bureau .


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Janvier 2009)




----------



## wath68 (17 Janvier 2009)

Rien de spécial, j'ai juste flashé sur les couleurs du wall'.





Le fond d'écran se trouve dans un des deux packs Dreams by Psychopulse.


----------



## CERDAN (17 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Rien de spécial, j'ai juste flashé sur les couleurs du wall'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Belle harmonie


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Sympa


----------



## wath68 (17 Janvier 2009)

:rose:Merci.
Aucun mérite, c'est encore un coup de coeur de C0rentin (dénicheur de jolitrucs).


----------



## link.javaux (17 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Très joli !
Un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## link.javaux (17 Janvier 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Très joli !
> Un lien pour le wall ?



c'est un copain qui me la filé donc je ne connais pas l'auteur, donc, je vais te le pm


----------



## ssantini (17 Janvier 2009)

yohann22 a dit:


> Voila pour moi apres un mois de switch vers Mac (que du bonheur !)


Ou pourrais avoir les icones de yohann22 s'il vous plait?


----------



## wath68 (17 Janvier 2009)

Je me permet de répondre : c'est le pack BLOB 3 HD Noir by Martin Lexow.
Apparemment son site est en reconstruction, mais j'ai trouvé un lien sur MacThemes :
http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...3HD&hl=nl&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=nl&client=firefox-a


----------



## ssantini (17 Janvier 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------



## ssantini (18 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je me permet de répondre : c'est le pack BLOB 3 HD Noir by Martin Lexow.
> Apparemment son site est en reconstruction, mais j'ai trouvé un lien sur MacThemes :
> http://209.85.229.132/search?q=cach...3HD&hl=nl&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=nl&client=firefox-a




J'ai bien téléchargé le pack mais je ne parviens pas à installer certaines icones comme "iCal", "Mail" et les Stacks en utilisant Candybar.

Pourrais tu m'aider?


----------



## wath68 (18 Janvier 2009)

Bon, alors,

*- Pour iCal :*
il y a deux fichiers App-empty.icns. à remplacer (en ayant pris soin de les sauvegarder, au cas ou...)
Attention aussi au nom du fichier, qu'il soit bien le même.

iCal > clic droit ''afficher le contenu du paquet'' > contents > resources > remplacer App-empty.icns.

Ensuite, toujours dans resources, clic droit sur iCalDockExtra.bundle > afficher le contenu du paquet > contents > resources et remplacer App-empty.icns.


*- Pour Mail :*
Clic droit sur le nouvel icône > lire les informations.
Clic sur l'icône qui se trouve en haut, sous les boutons. L'icône s'entoure de bleu.
Faire cmd+c (=copier) et fermer la fenêtre d'informations.
Clic droit sur l'appli Mail > lire les informations.
Clic sur l'icône qui se trouve en haut, sous les boutons.
L'icône s'entoure en bleu.
Faire cmd+v (=coller), le nouvel icône est en place. Fermer la fenêtre d'informations.
Virer les applis avec les anciennes icônes du dock puis les remplacer par les nouvelles.

*- Pour les stacks :*
tu peux, soit utiliser la technique du cmd+c/cmd+v pour changer tes icônes de dossiers et régler tes stacks en affichage comme dossier,
ou soit utiliser un programme comme Stacks In Da Place, et dans ce cas-là régler l'affichage des stacks comme piles.

Voilà, je crois que je n'ai rien oublié...


----------



## ssantini (18 Janvier 2009)

Je te remercie vraiment beaucoup pour ton aide.


----------



## wath68 (18 Janvier 2009)

Je t'en prie 

On attend ton desk' maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> .



J'aime toujours autant tes shots .


----------



## JustMeJulien (18 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Rien de spécial, j'ai juste flashé sur les couleurs du wall'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sympa le wall, mais moi j'adore les icones des disques durs et je ne les trouvent pas ! Aurais tu un lien s'il te plait ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (18 Janvier 2009)

Tu les trouveras là : Plexis Dock by Aerotox


----------



## JustMeJulien (18 Janvier 2009)

Voici mon dernier desk assez simple : 



http://img232.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1av6.jpg


----------



## Cioranes (18 Janvier 2009)

A propos des icones de disques... Je dois avoir trop fait la fête hier, mais je ne les trouve pas dans le dossier "Plexis Dock". Il y a des icones pour toutes les apps possibles, mais pas celles pour les disques (USB, removable...)
M'enfin?!


----------



## wath68 (18 Janvier 2009)

Le .psd est inclus dans le pack. Tu peux créer toi-même les icônes manquants avec Gimp ou Photoshop.


----------



## Cioranes (18 Janvier 2009)

Merci!
Mais, euh... j'ai ni l'un ni l'autre...
Si quelqu'un avait fait les icônes en question (les différents disks) et pouvait les uploader ce serait vraiment super sympa.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Janvier 2009)

Gimp est gratuit  C'est une excellente alternative à Totoshop, qui peut rendre bien des services


----------



## wath68 (18 Janvier 2009)

Je t'ai mis les principaux là : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ARRKCB33


----------



## Cioranes (19 Janvier 2009)

Génial, merci.
Je suis sûr que tu as fait plus d'un heureux.


----------



## BS0D (19 Janvier 2009)




----------



## greggorynque (19 Janvier 2009)

Plein de jolis desks en ce moment !!!

JE vous renverrai le mien un de ces 4, j'ai du réinstaller mon macbook et du coup je vais en profiter pour changer le style de mon bureau...

Bravo a tous en tout cas !


----------



## freecom (19 Janvier 2009)

Ma custom du moment, simple...


----------



## schwebb (19 Janvier 2009)

@ BSOD: très joli.

@ freecom: très frais, très sympa.


----------



## schwebb (19 Janvier 2009)

Tiens, tant que j'y suis, voilà le mien.


----------



## mocmoc (19 Janvier 2009)

schwebb a dit:


> Tiens, tant que j'y suis, voilà le mien.



Groumph !


----------



## schwebb (19 Janvier 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> Groumph !


----------



## wath68 (20 Janvier 2009)

@ Freecom :  j'adore ce genre de photo, très joli.

*Mon niou :*




- Wall' : Lost by DjEric
- Dock Icons : Blob Au Mieux by Martin Lexow (nouveau pack incluant la totalité des icônes Black & White)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

En forme le Wath , toujours aussi beau .


----------



## fcavalli (20 Janvier 2009)

Bonsoir,

je veux pas abuser mais je suis vraiment une méga bille sur photoshop, je vous demande donc un coup de pouce... J'aimerais avoir un plexis (ceux de Wath sont parfaits) avec marqué dedans "Fichiers". Si une ame charitable peut me faire çà je l'en remercie d'avance et le récompenserai en coup d'boulle !!!

 merci à tous


----------



## wath68 (20 Janvier 2009)

:rose: merci C0rentin.

@ Fcavalli : j'espère que ça te conviendra.


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Janvier 2009)

watch, je n'arrive pas a faire cette icone avec "serveur" écrit dessus, tu peux m'en faire une ?


----------



## wath68 (20 Janvier 2009)

C'est qui, watch ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2009)

Un lien pour le wall , wath ?


----------



## wath68 (20 Janvier 2009)

Oui, bien sur, juste sous la preview :rateau:


----------



## fcavalli (20 Janvier 2009)

Merci Wath


----------



## yiougs (20 Janvier 2009)

Mon nouveau...
Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser 
[img=http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/8414/image1ab1.th.png]


----------



## wath68 (20 Janvier 2009)

On ne vois rien, ta preview est trop petite


----------



## yiougs (20 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> On ne vois rien, ta preview est trop petite



Je n'arrive pas a la mettre en plus grande ...
Je ne peux que mettre le lien qui est dans mon précédent message


----------



## Belalex (20 Janvier 2009)

Joli Yiougs !
Le dock en accord avec le wall... bien vu.
D'ailleurs le lien fonctionne bien.

Aurais tu un lien pour le wall stp ?


----------



## yiougs (20 Janvier 2009)

Merci !
Oui le wall c'est sur Deviantart 

http://kano89.deviantart.com/art/Retro-Wooden-Wall-102199292

Voilà !


----------



## wath68 (20 Janvier 2009)

Ha effectivement, maintenant le lien marche !
En général, je ne suis pas trop fan des wall' "en bois", mais là faut avouer que l'ensemble est très harmonieux.
Et j'adore ces icônes de dock.


----------



## yiougs (21 Janvier 2009)

Le même que le dernier, juste un changement dans les icones du dock...
Que je prefere, Plus de couleeeuuurrrs !!



[img=http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/1430/image1ub8.th.png]


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Janvier 2009)




----------



## wath68 (21 Janvier 2009)

Je pense que les icônes Blob iraient mieux avec un dock 3D.

Edit : oups sorry, j'avais pas fais gaffe à Tiger :rateau:


----------



## flotow (21 Janvier 2009)

Dommage pour le bout de la pomme qui est bouffée (hum, je ne peux pas dire croquée, sinon ca va porter à confusion ) en haut (non non, pas a droite, en haut, par la barre des menus)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2009)

Monsieur n'a pas la chance d'avoir Leopard et sa barre translucide .


----------



## anthony62a (21 Janvier 2009)

bonsoir, voici le miens, j'ai enfin trouvé ce qui me plait 
j'ai créé les icones iphoto (avec mon appareil sony a300) , firefox (le renard avec une pomme) et photoshop...

le fond d'écran est un montage avec une photo d'un arbre pris par mes soins 


bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## CERDAN (21 Janvier 2009)

C'est frais  et apaisant .


----------



## anthony62a (22 Janvier 2009)

CERDAN a dit:


> C'est frais  et apaisant .




merci ! c'est vrai que j'aime beaucoup, il va rester comme ça un bon petit moment je crois.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

J'aime beaucoup le wall, un lien ? .


----------



## anthony62a (22 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le wall, un lien ? .



voila voila http://rapidshare.com/files/187559347/wallarbe2final.jpg.html


----------



## anthony62a (22 Janvier 2009)

allez voilà une petite modification sur la pomme


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2009)

Merci (en très haute définition) .


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Ensemble très cohérent bravo !


----------



## Wund3r (23 Janvier 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


>



Comment tu as fais pour avoir la barre de cette couleur "blanc" ?


----------



## anthony62a (23 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin: oui il est en haute définition car c'est une photo faite avec mon reflex à 10mpx donc a toi de le mettre dans ta résolution  



Wund3r a dit:


> Comment tu as fais pour avoir la barre de cette couleur "blanc" ?



hein? :mouais: tu parles à qui là? 

je doute que tu parles de ma barre des menus mais si c'est le cas, j'utilise "léopaque" pour l'avoir de cette couleur assez blanche.

bonne journée


----------



## Wund3r (23 Janvier 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> je doute que tu parles de ma barre des menus mais si c'est le cas, j'utilise "léopaque" pour l'avoir de cette couleur assez blanche.
> 
> bonne journée



Sisi c'était ca que je voulais savoir en gros, elle peut permettre de rendre totalement en blanc la barre de menus comme 217ae1 ? 

Tiens au passage tu sais pas ou je pourrais dll le dock "transparent a led bleu" du desk ci-dessous ? :mouais:


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Janvier 2009)

Wund3r a dit:


> Comment tu as fais pour avoir la barre de cette couleur "blanc" ?



avec tiger !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Janvier 2009)

Ouh là, il y a un moment que je n'ai rien posté de nouveau ! 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

J'ai juste changé le wall par rapport à la dernière fois, il me semble.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Magnifique , un lien pour le wall ? 
Merci !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Janvier 2009)

Ce serait avec plaisir mais, malheureusement, j'ai trouvé l'image de base par hasard sur internet (ici), et je n'ai pas la moindre idée de son statut de licence. Je ne peux donc pas mettre le wall sur DeviantArt.

Désolée 

Par contre, vérifie tes MP .


----------



## wath68 (23 Janvier 2009)

@ Marie : ben bon comme d'hab' quoi, magnifique.


 Un p'tit nouveau pour moi aussi





Le wall' : Sorrow by Rysh chez customize.org (très lent ces derniers temps je trouve)

*EDIT :* comme le dit Marie dans le post ci-dessous, les icones Blob ça l'fait pas trop, donc j'ai remis les anciens, en couleurs. C'est pas dit que ça va mieux avec le wall', but we don't care lol.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Janvier 2009)

C'est superbe, wath, mais je ne suis pas persuadée que les Blob soient les meilleures icônes pour ce wall ? Elles sont un peu trop massives...

Mais tout le reste est  - business as usual


----------



## wath68 (23 Janvier 2009)

Merki.
Yep, je suis d'accord avec toi, d'autant plus je ne suis pas trop fan des icônes "texte" mais c'est les seuls que j'ai en couleur blanche et je ne me voyais pas mettre les BlackSystem lol

*EDIT 2, le retour :* 'a y'est, a changé les icônes.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

desktop_*with*:







desktop_*without*:






.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

Magnifique , wath et LHO , un lien pour les walls ?

ps : merci marie


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2009)

lien du wall.


----------



## link.javaux (25 Janvier 2009)

NB; Mes screen n'évoluent plus, mais je me complais dans ce que j'ai trouvé je dois dire


----------



## link.javaux (25 Janvier 2009)

je sais je sais, double post mais je sais pas pq il n'y a pas le bouton "éditer"...
Bon un voisin à laissé son réseau à ma disposition, alors j'ai mis en début de soirée celui qui j'avais, et je met celui qui j'ai maintenant que j'ai vu un peu les nouveauté à ma dispo sur le net...


----------



## fadem (25 Janvier 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> NB; Mes screen n'évoluent plus, mais je me complais dans ce que j'ai trouvé je dois dire



j'adore le dock ! comment l'as-tu réalisé ?


----------



## Macounette (25 Janvier 2009)

Plein de jolis desks comme d'hab  ... pour ma part cela fait longtemps que je n'avais pas changé le mien...






... un petit hommage à mon film d'animation préféré :love:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Très sympa Macounette, ça fait plaisir de te revoir .


----------



## marcelpahud (25 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Lorhkan (25 Janvier 2009)

Un peu de neuf de mon côté...


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Janvier 2009)




----------



## wath68 (25 Janvier 2009)

Très beaux les desk' sur cette page 
@ Lorhkan : c'est normal que les indicateurs sur le dock soient devant les icônes ?
Si je me souviens bien, les Float Icons se trouvent normalement sous les icônes, non ?
A moins que ce ne soient des autres.

Moi j'ai eu envie de tester le dock proposé par C0rentin (dans les coups de coeur), mais comme il n'allait pas du tout avec le wall' que j'avais, j'ai été obligé de changer.

Dont acte :


----------



## alterna (25 Janvier 2009)

Je n'ai pas eu le courage de modifier les icones!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2009)

Objection ! .


----------



## Macounette (26 Janvier 2009)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Un peu de neuf de mon côté...


Très joli ! Un petit lien pour le wall ? :love:


----------



## Macounette (26 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très sympa Macounette, ça fait plaisir de te revoir .


Merci  je vous lis toujours mais je n'ai pas souvent le temps de poster et encore moins de changer de desk


----------



## F118I4 (26 Janvier 2009)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Un peu de neuf de mon côté...


Belle réalisation, tu pourrais mettre un lien pour tes icônes (vide et remplie) "corbeille".
Merci.


----------



## Lorhkan (26 Janvier 2009)

Macounette a dit:


> Très joli ! Un petit lien pour le wall ? :love:


Vos désirs sont des ordres... 
VOILA !



saint_shaka a dit:


> Belle réalisation, tu pourrais mettre un lien pour tes icônes (vide et remplie) "corbeille".
> Merci.


C'est par ICI ! 

Ravi que ça vous plaise !


----------



## shenrone (26 Janvier 2009)

Lorhkan a dit:


> Un peu de neuf de mon côté...



Ouah super sympa, pourrais tu me faire passer les icones de ton CD (itunes), corbeille et mail?

Thank you


----------



## fadem (26 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Ouh là, il y a un moment que je n'ai rien posté de nouveau !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comment es-tu parvenue à un tel rendu de la photo d'origine ? C'est superbe !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Janvier 2009)

J'ai utilisé trois calques différents. De haut en bas :

1 (calque supérieur) : passage en sépia puis flou gaussien aux environs de 8 pixels (si ma mémoire est bonne), opacité 52%, fusion : couleur plus foncée
2 : passage en sépia puis flou gaussien aux environs de 8 pixels (idem que le calque précédent), opacité 100%, fusion : produit
3 : image de base

Superposer une image floue en monochrome à l'image de base est un truc que j'utilise assez souvent ; en jouant avec les modes de fusion, on peut faire ressortir les contre-jours, la lumière, les ombres... Et en jouant avec l'opacité et l'intensité du flou, ce sont les détails qui ressortent plus ou moins.


----------



## yiougs (26 Janvier 2009)

Nouveau !!


----------



## wath68 (26 Janvier 2009)

LOL l'est rigolo celui-là. 
Un truc bizarre, tu as deux heures différentes


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2009)

C'est normal , le widget la retarde un peu voir bug parfois sur l'heure 
(yahoo widget)


----------



## yiougs (26 Janvier 2009)

Ah oui tiens, a une minute près...:mouais:

Bizarre...ca doit venir du widget...

*Edit :* ah bah grillé par etienne !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

Il est sympa ce wall, meuh .


----------



## fadem (27 Janvier 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> J'ai utilisé trois calques différents. De haut en bas :
> 
> 1 (calque supérieur) : passage en sépia puis flou gaussien aux environs de 8 pixels (si ma mémoire est bonne), opacité 52%, fusion : couleur plus foncée
> 2 : passage en sépia puis flou gaussien aux environs de 8 pixels (idem que le calque précédent), opacité 100%, fusion : produit
> ...



Merci pour l'info !


----------



## vicow33 (27 Janvier 2009)

A MarcelPahud : salut je kiff ton wall tu l'as eu ou??? pourrais-je avoir un lien???? Le custom de tes icones sont super!

A tout le monde: j'ai pas naviguer sur les 200 et quelque page mais de facon aléatoire et je dit un gros gros bravo a tout les créateurs  vous gerez!!!!!!


----------



## marcelpahud (27 Janvier 2009)

vicow33 a dit:


> A MarcelPahud : salut je kiff ton wall tu l'as eu ou??? pourrais-je avoir un lien???? Le custom de tes icones sont super!



C'est une excellente question, je vais voir si je peux retrouver ça... va déjà jeter un oeil sur interfacelift.com, et cherche un truc genre "sky" ou "skies", peut-être que tu trouves. Sinon, comme j'ai dit, je cherche et je te donne ça dès que j'ai retrouvé !

EDIT : Ah ben voilà, c'était bien sur interfacelift (vive l'information "provenant de" dans la fenêtre d'infos de Mac OS X) :

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1707/the_spectrum_of_the_sky.html


----------



## mocmoc (27 Janvier 2009)

yiougs a dit:


> Nouveau !!



moi je veux bien le thème de adium stp !


----------



## Wund3r (27 Janvier 2009)

Mon desk :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

ça fessait longtemps  :






Très joli Wund3r


----------



## ZB_69 (27 Janvier 2009)

ma petite contribution :





bonne soirée ! :rateau:


----------



## marcelpahud (27 Janvier 2009)

Très sympa 

Dis, toi et etienne000 (post précédent) avez un "truc" affiché sur le bureau, date heure et une info qui diffère chez l'un et chez l'autre au milieu. Ca a certainement déjà été demandé auparavant, mais chercher dans ce thread c'est comme tenter d'apercevoir un aiguille dans une meule de foin à l'aide de lunettes double foyer à 5km... :rateau:


----------



## Wund3r (27 Janvier 2009)

marcelpahud a dit:


> Très sympa
> 
> Dis, toi et etienne000 (post précédent) avez un "truc" affiché sur le bureau, date heure et une info qui diffère chez l'un et chez l'autre au milieu. Ca a certainement déjà été demandé auparavant, mais chercher dans ce thread c'est comme tenter d'apercevoir un aiguille dans une meule de foin à l'aide de lunettes double foyer à 5km... :rateau:



Panic Statoo ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

Oui c'est ça, Tumb l'utilise aussi (on le voit plus ).


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

C'est bien statto mais malheureusement , il est payant..:/

Oui , on ne voit plus tumb ni sur MacG ni sur ichat


----------



## CERDAN (28 Janvier 2009)

Magnifique ces trois derniers desks !!! 
Surtout grâce à vos jolis fonds, aux quelques widjets sympathiques,  et à toi Wund3r pour ton dock remarquable :rateau: 

Ca y est, je ne fais plus que des compliments !!


----------



## Lorhkan (28 Janvier 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Ouah super sympa, pourrais tu me faire passer les icones de ton CD (itunes), corbeille et mail?
> 
> Thank you


Pour la corbeille, c'est ICI.

Pour le mail c'est PAR LÀ et pour iTunes, les VOICI !


----------



## Wund3r (28 Janvier 2009)

CERDAN a dit:


> Magnifique ces trois derniers desks !!!
> Surtout grâce à vos jolis fonds, aux quelques widjets sympathiques,  et à toi Wund3r pour ton dock remarquable :rateau:
> 
> Ca y est, je ne fais plus que des compliments !!



Merci :rose:


----------



## fadem (28 Janvier 2009)

Wund3r a dit:


> Mon desk :



Où peut-on trouver ces icones de dock, je trouve ça super !


----------



## yiougs (28 Janvier 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> moi je veux bien le thème de adium stp !



C'est là !

http://adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=554


----------



## wath68 (28 Janvier 2009)

Au cas ou, dans le nouveau pack Somatic, il y a l'icône Adium inclus, différent de celui du lien ci-dessus.


----------



## tonio08 (28 Janvier 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Janvier 2009)

Un peu fouillis, mais concept intéressant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2009)

On dirait un wall de vista  


Original !


----------



## Wund3r (29 Janvier 2009)

fadem a dit:


> Où peut-on trouver ces icones de dock, je trouve ça super !


 
Ici le pack en bleu :
http://creativepixel.deviantart.com/art/vision-opal-71342396

Et si tu veux le pack avec toutes les couleurs ici : 
http://mztr0nix.deviantart.com/art/vision-opal-Big-Pack-67542205


----------



## bacman (29 Janvier 2009)

Wund3r a dit:


> Mon desk :


 
aurais tu un lien pour le wall?


----------



## two (29 Janvier 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> NB; Mes screen n'évoluent plus, mais je me complais dans ce que j'ai trouvé je dois dire





fadem a dit:


> j'adore le dock ! comment l'as-tu réalisé ?



La réponse a la question m'intéresse aussi... et a première vue elle n'as pas encore été donnée.  :rateau:

[mode=lourd]Je veux dire : cela m'intéresse réellement [/mode]


----------



## Kerala (29 Janvier 2009)

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté ici 
Voici mon dernier desk
http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/2871/image1wc5.jpg


----------



## Wund3r (29 Janvier 2009)

bacman a dit:


> aurais tu un lien pour le wall?


 
Voici pour toi :
http://visionsofart.deviantart.com/art/SONN-V2-89617139


----------



## Kerala (29 Janvier 2009)

.....


----------



## bacman (29 Janvier 2009)

Wund3r a dit:


> Voici pour toi :
> http://visionsofart.deviantart.com/art/SONN-V2-89617139



merci


----------



## mocmoc (29 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour, 
Je (re)cherche le wall si dessous, je l'ai déjà vu quelque part mais je ne sais pas ou (? ?) :hein:

Si quelqu'un à une idées
Merci d'avance


----------



## Wund3r (29 Janvier 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je (re)cherche le wall si dessous, je l'ai déjà vu quelque part mais je ne sais pas ou (? ?) :hein:
> 
> Si quelqu'un à une idées
> Merci d'avance



http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16782523


----------



## mocmoc (29 Janvier 2009)

Wund3r a dit:


> http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16782523



Merci !


----------



## waïe (29 Janvier 2009)

salut a tous
mon desk après 2 mois sous OSX.
le wall est une créa perso et le reste est piqué:rose: à droite/à gauche
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa134/djuliveevil/desk1.jpg


----------



## wath68 (29 Janvier 2009)

Le logo est génial 
Tu devrais peut-être le réduire, pour qu'il ne soit pas caché par le dock, non?
Pourquoi ne pas mettre aussi l'icône Blob Adium, tant qu'à faire ?
Par contre le widget avec l'heure gâche tout :sick:

Sinon c'est top


----------



## waïe (29 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Le logo est génial
> Tu devrais peut-être le réduire, pour qu'il ne soit pas caché par le dock, non?
> Pourquoi ne pas mettre aussi l'icône Blob Adium, tant qu'à faire ?
> Par contre le widget avec l'heure gâche tout :sick:
> ...



merci m'sieur c'est . effectivement pour le widget de l'heure j'hésite à le laisser mais je le trouve plus pratique que l'horloge mac.


----------



## bou-cup (30 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Très beaux les desk' sur cette page
> @ Lorhkan : c'est normal que les indicateurs sur le dock soient devant les icônes ?
> Si je me souviens bien, les Float Icons se trouvent normalement sous les icônes, non ?
> A moins que ce ne soient des autres.
> ...



Waow, il est magnifique ce wall ! Qui est l'artiste ?


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2009)

Ha ben ouais, j'ai carrément oublié de le citer. :rose: désolé pour lui.

Bobbing For Apples by Spud100


Mon p'tit nouveau :





- le wall' vient de chez nin.com (Rubrique Albums / Year Zero)
- les icônes du dock : Blob Au Mieux by Martin Lexow
- les icônes HD : Plexis Dock by aerotox


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2009)

Magnifique comme toujours !


----------



## Looyi (30 Janvier 2009)

Wund3r a dit:


> Mon desk :



Bonsoir ! J'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas par quel moyen afficher les différentes onglets et l'album installés sur ce wall que je trouve magnifique.

Quelqu'un pour éclairer ma lanterne svp ?

Merci !


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2009)

Merci C0rentin.



Looyi a dit:


> Bonsoir ! J'ai beau chercher je ne vois pas par quel moyen afficher les différentes onglets et l'album installés sur ce wall que je trouve magnifique.
> 
> Quelqu'un pour éclairer ma lanterne svp ?
> 
> Merci !



euh oui, ok pour t'aider, mais essaye d'être un peu plus clair.
Quels différents onglets ?
Quel album ?
La pochette du CD ?


----------



## Looyi (30 Janvier 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide 

Je veux parler des liens qui vont directement vers Facebook et les autres.

Quand à l'album je voulais parler du lecteur en général, est-ce le même qu'itunes mais customisé ?

J'espère avoir été clair


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2009)

Yep, capito 

Alors les "onglets" c'est Adium, un messenger multi-protocole (msn, yahoo, etc..)
Et le petit lecteur c'est Bowtie.
Une appli qui te permet d'afficher la musique écoutée, customisable avec de nombreux skins que tu trouveras ICI (cherches [Bowtie] dans l'intitulé)


----------



## Looyi (30 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Yep, capito
> 
> Alors les "onglets" c'est Adium, un messenger multi-protocole (msn, yahoo, etc..)
> Et le petit lecteur c'est Bowtie.
> Une appli qui te permet d'afficher la musique écoutée, customisable avec de nombreux skins que tu trouveras ICI (cherches [Bowtie] dans l'intitulé)



Ouah réponse rapide , je vais tester de suite Adium, quant à Bowtie je ne connaissais pas. 

Je me lance de suite dans ma customisation !

Merci wath68 !! Bonne soirée


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2009)

De rien 

Oui, Adium est juste un logiciel de messagerie.
Le fait que tu vois "Facebook" d'écrit veut juste dire qu'il a regroupé des contacts sous l'appellation "Facebook".


----------



## plo0m (30 Janvier 2009)

Ca faisait un bail, je bosse trop!


----------



## Looyi (30 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> De rien
> 
> Oui, Adium est juste un logiciel de messagerie.
> Le fait que tu vois "Facebook" d'écrit veut juste dire qu'il a regroupé des contacts sous l'appellation "Facebook".



Okkkk =)


----------



## yiougs (30 Janvier 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Ca faisait un bail, je bosse trop!



Hum "refiler un mercredi a la grosse pute " 

Sinon, sympa j'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Salut à tous, je suis impressionné par la beauté des "cadres" autour des photos que vous uploadez:



wath68 a dit:


>



Pourrais-je savoir comment vous faites et si il est possible de faire un cadre avec une miniature de l'image uploadée qui s'agrandit quand on clique plutot que de montrer juste un détail?


Merci a tous


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2009)

Hello.

Merci du compliment, mais c'est SnapShooter qui fait tout le travail


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Merci du compliment, mais c'est SnapShooter qui fait tout le travail



Mwais.. sous mon 10,5,5, il se lance quand je double-clique sur le .app puis plus rien!
Il a l'air completement à l'ouest...

Je n'ai jamais eu cela avec d'autres appplis


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2009)

Essaie le clic droit sur l'appli, lire les informations, et cocher "ouvrir avec Rosetta".
Bon, même comme ça il n'est pas rare qu'elle plante et qu'il faille la relancer,
je ne sais pas d'où ça vient ce bug.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Essaie le clic droit sur l'appli, lire les informations, et cocher "ouvrir avec Rosetta".
> Bon, même comme ça il n'est pas rare qu'elle plante et qu'il faille la relancer,
> je ne sais pas d'où ça vient ce bug.



T'as t'on déja déjà dit que tu étais un ange descendu du ciel pour sauver le monde de lé débauche?

Un grand merci pour ces reponses rapides et efficaces!


----------



## plo0m (31 Janvier 2009)

yiougs a dit:


> Hum "refiler un mercredi a la grosse pute "
> 
> Sinon, sympa j'aime bien


Ah oui, une collègue qui me doit une garde :sleep:


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2009)

+ 1
J'adore le desk' de Plo0m


----------



## OuiOui (31 Janvier 2009)

Voici mon bureau du moment  ça faisait pas mal de temps que j'avais pas poster : 




Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2009)

Les icônes à gauche à la Windows .


----------



## Fix_P (31 Janvier 2009)

Beaucoup de choses récupérées par ici où par la...

"Un petit tour au théâtre"






strapontins en prime dans le finder !


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2009)

@ OuiOui :  la classe ! Ça me fait penser aux vieux films Blaxploitation.

@ Fix_P : le wall' est excellent, par contre je ne suis pas fan du Finder (moi et le bois...),
et tu devrais peut-être essayer avec des icônes de dossier droites, et non penchées, pour qu'on ai vraiment l'impression qu'elles soient posées.
Sinon je veux bien le wall'  merci.


----------



## OuiOui (31 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Les icônes à gauche à la Windows .



Mes icônes sont toujours à droite d'habitude mais la c'est pour ne pas masquer la demoiselle 

@wath68 merci ; -)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Janvier 2009)

OuiOui a dit:


> Mes icônes sont toujours à droite d'habitude mais la c'est pour ne pas masquer la demoiselle  (...)


Retourne l'image horizontalement.


----------



## Fix_P (31 Janvier 2009)

@ wath68 Je vais suivre les conseils qui me semblent vachement bons 
Pour le wall, je me rappelle plus ou je l'ai trouvé alors je le mets la : 




Question : quel est le programme qui permet d'avoir la pochette de disque en bas a gauche de ton wall
Question2 : puis-je avoir un lien pour tes icones de disque ?

Merci


----------



## PoorMonsteR (31 Janvier 2009)

L'appli pour l'icône du disque, ça doit être Bowtie.


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2009)

:rateau: Non ! c'est TotalTunes Control, mais comme l'a dit PoorMonsteR, Bowtie le fait aussi.

Les icônes de disques c'est Plexis Dock by Aerotox

Merci beaucoup pour le wall'


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> :rateau: Non ! c'est TotalTunes Control, mais comme l'a dit PoorMonsteR, Bowtie le fait aussi.
> 
> Les icônes de disques c'est Plexis Dock by Aerotox
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour le wall'


Merdum ça ressemble.


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Février 2009)

j'ai fait timemachine


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Février 2009)

Pas mal. 

Tu fais comment pour virer le "plateau" sous les icônes du Dock ?
J'ai essayé pas mal de logiciels mais aucun ne fonctionne pour enlever ça.


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Février 2009)

j'ai tiger, et j'utilise cleardock


----------



## anthony62a (1 Février 2009)

dites les gars, comment faire pour poster comme vous, je veux dire avec l'image aperçu de snapshoot et quand on clique dessus on se retrouve avec le desktop...

quel code dois-je entrer ? merci bien


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Février 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> dites les gars, comment faire pour poster comme vous, je veux dire avec l'image aperçu de snapshoot et quand on clique dessus on se retrouve avec le desktop...
> 
> quel code dois-je entrer ? merci bien


Je pense que tu parles de ça.

Suite à ce post ?


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Février 2009)

j'utilises un ancien paste de watch68 


			
				wath68 a dit:
			
		

> petit cours :
> 
> 1°) Poster la miniature sur http://www.hiboox.fr/ (parce que ImageShack commence un peu à délirer)
> 2°) Copier le lien direct de l'image (clic droit sur l'image, copier l'adresse de l'image) et coller entre les balises d'image [ img ] [ /img ]
> ...



EDIT: grillé


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Février 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> j'ai tiger, et j'utilise cleardock


J'avais déjà essayé pourtant. 

Je vais recommencer alors. 

Merci.


----------



## wath68 (1 Février 2009)

Le plus simple, tu envois ton image sur ImageShack, puis tu colles dans ton message le code "Thumbnail for forums (1)"


ImageShack nécessite souvent d'actualiser la page à la visualisation pour afficher l'image postée.

Edit : multi-carbonised


----------



## Darkn3xx (1 Février 2009)

Mon petit bureau


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Février 2009)




----------



## mocmoc (1 Février 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


>



Bouaaah ca est pas trop riginal ! 

par contre , Darkn3xx J'adore !


----------



## ikeke (1 Février 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Mon petit bureau



Il est superbe !!! J'adore 
Aurais-tu un lien pour le Wall ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (1 Février 2009)

Bien sûr 

*Grass by arturog*


----------



## ikeke (1 Février 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Bien sûr
> 
> *Grass by arturog*



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (1 Février 2009)

Desk du dimanche :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

La plaine de Laschamp :love:


----------



## ikeke (1 Février 2009)

Voici ma toute première customisation, j'avoue que j'ai bien galéré.





Il me manque l'icone animée Adium, si quelqu'un l'a, je suis preneur
Idem, je voulais me faire une icone iCal, à partir d'un template au format PSD mais je n'ai pas réussi. En enregistrant en PNG l'icone ne changeait pas dans le dock alors même qu'elle avait changé dans CandyBar

Il y a encore pas mal de boulot sur ce template, notament pour Adium pour lequel je n'ai pas trouvé de template satisfaisant.


----------



## wath68 (2 Février 2009)

@ Darkn3xx : excellent, génial.

@ 217ae1 : désolé, comme Mocmoc, j'accroche pas, trop fouillis.

@ Marie :  top, pour pas changer.

@ ikeke : spécial, le wall', mais le tout est très homogène  bon début.

Pour Adium, il y a l'icône dans le pack Blob qui s'appelle BLOB2_SnowLeopard.AdiumIcon

Pour iCal :
il y a deux fichiers App-empty.icns. à remplacer (en ayant pris soin de les sauvegarder, au cas ou...)
Attention aussi au nom du fichier, qu'il soit bien le même.

iCal > clic droit ''afficher le contenu du paquet'' > contents > resources > remplacer App-empty.icns.

Ensuite, toujours dans resources, clic droit sur iCalDockExtra.bundle > afficher le contenu du paquet > contents > resources et remplacer App-empty.icns.


----------



## ikeke (2 Février 2009)

J'avoue que le Wall est particulier c'est vrai mais je cherchais quelque chose qui sortait de l'ordinaire.

Merci pour l'info concernant l'icone pour Adium mais ne voulant pas laisser comme ça, je viens de faire l'icône adium sur Photoshop en me basant sur le Thème Blob3 noir (7 ou 8 icones différentes a faire pour les différents statuts) avant de voir ton message. Ca fonctionne nickel et c'est bien mieux que mon petit bonhomme de tout à l'heure 







Merci pour iCal, je vais essayer ça


----------



## greggorynque (2 Février 2009)

vas sur le site d'adium et tape blob dans le spotlight integré


----------



## ikeke (2 Février 2009)

Il n'y a que la version noire mais comme dit ci-dessus j'ai trouvé la solution pour Adium.
Par contre, je coince toujours pour la création d'icone personnalisée et ce quelque soit l'application. J'ai trouvé un tutoriel, je vais tester ça ce soir pour voir ce que ça donne.

Merci en tout cas pour ton aide


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

De bien bureaux ces jours-ci, félicitations à tous .


----------



## ikeke (2 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> De bien bureaux ces jours-ci, félicitations à tous .



C'est vrai qu'il y en a des superbes en ce moment. 

Pour ceux que ca intéresse, voici un tuto pour créer ses icones personnalisées au format .icns
C'est extrémement rapide et pas de soft à acheter, celui ci etant présent sur le CD d'installation d' OS X => http://www.be-mac.be/laboratoire-59/tuto-creer-changer-ses-icones-sous-osx-3663.html


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2009)

[HS]

Je connaissais pas ce site à la belge, merci !

[/HS]


----------



## wath68 (3 Février 2009)

Le wall' vient de chez MacThemes, au fin fond d'un post, donc désolé de ne pas pouvoir citer l'auteur.
Je l'ai posté sur ImageShack si ça intéresse quelqu'un.


----------



## two (3 Février 2009)

Je serais preneur 


edit : merci (comme d'hah, VBul ne veut pas me laisser bouler... )


----------



## wath68 (3 Février 2009)

Je l'ai rajouté dans le post initial


----------



## anthony62a (4 Février 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Ca faisait un bail, je bosse trop!



salut la compagnie, dites quel est ce logiciel qui me permettrai de mettre des taches a faire sur le bureau ?

merci


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Février 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> salut la compagnie, dites quel est ce logiciel qui me permettrai de mettre des taches a faire sur le bureau ?
> 
> merci



Stickies ?


----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2009)

Hello

C'est Anxiety


----------



## BS0D (4 Février 2009)

Bon ça fait un petit bout de temps que je suis pas passé par ici... très sympa les derniers que j'avais pas vus 


Voilà mon dernier : 





J'ai pas encore ça dans mon garage, mais un jour peut-être...


----------



## anthony62a (4 Février 2009)

error






​


Darkn3xx a dit:


> Mon petit bureau



merci pour vos réponses !!!

une petite encore :comment avoir le même indicateur de logiciel ouvert dans le dock ? enfin pourrai - je avoir l'image car je pense savoir comment faire pour l'appliquer
merci!


----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2009)

Tu peux les trouver ICI (téléchargement direct) en fichiers ressources,
ou ICI (téléchargement direct) pour l'iContainer.


----------



## MacFanatic (5 Février 2009)

Alors voilà le mien 

- Clean
- Dirty


----------



## anthony62a (5 Février 2009)

​


wath68 a dit:


> Tu peux les trouver ICI (téléchargement direct) en fichiers ressources,
> ou ICI (téléchargement direct) pour l'iContainer.




merci!, par contre c'est quoi l'icontainer?


----------



## anthony62a (5 Février 2009)

​voici mon nouveau desk


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

Magnifique !
Un lien pour le wall stp ?


----------



## Gone (5 Février 2009)

+1

Un ptit pour les icônes et le dock ?? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## anthony62a (5 Février 2009)

​etienne000 et Gone: Merci
je rassemble tout et je vous post un lien...

voici une p'tite modification du wall, je préfere comme ça...







donc avec les icones ça donne ça:







c'est mieux ou pas?


----------



## Gone (5 Février 2009)

Ca fait moins "vide" 

Aurais-tu un lien pour le wall, le dock et le dock stp ? 
Je te remercie


----------



## anthony62a (5 Février 2009)

​voila:
dock (le 2éme): http://leoparddocks.net/page/6/
icones du dock: http://skm-industries.deviantart.com/art/TABDicons-66004498

pour le wall cliquez dessus


----------



## Gone (5 Février 2009)

Merci 

EDIT : Par contre j'arrive pas à changer les icônes, j'ai une pauvre icône png à la place, désolé si cela peut paraître "bête"


----------



## Lucas31290 (5 Février 2009)

Salut, vous pouvez m'aider, je cherche des wall dans ce genre: 

http://fate0000.deviantart.com/art/Unreal-City-71720400

Merci... Bonné soirée


----------



## ikeke (5 Février 2009)

Gone a dit:


> Merci
> 
> EDIT : Par contre j'arrive pas à changer les icônes, j'ai une pauvre icône png à la place, désolé si cela peut paraître "bête"



Pour que tes icones s'affichent correctement il faut les convertir au format .icns.
Tu peux trouver un tutoriel ici: http://www.be-mac.be/laboratoire-59/tuto-creer-changer-ses-icones-sous-osx-3663.html
Pas de logiciel à acheter, il faut juste utiliser une Application qui s'appelle Icon Composer et qui est présent sur le DVD d'installation d'OSX


----------



## Gone (5 Février 2009)

Super je te remercie de ton aide


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> ​etienne000 et Gone: Merci
> je rassemble tout et je vous post un lien...
> 
> voici une p'tite modification du wall, je préfere comme ça...
> ...



Aurais tu la première version en 1600X1200 ? (sans la pomme)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> voici une p'tite modification du wall, je préfere comme ça...



Ben moi je préférerai la version originelle si possible , merci !


----------



## AppleGold (5 Février 2009)

Oulà ... ça fait bien longtemps que je n'ai pas posté ici ... Toujours autant de créativité sur ce post !! 

Bon, pour fêter le retour de mon MB avec une batterie neuve, voici son desktop.

Un spécial David Lanham, certes pas très original mais j'adore


----------



## anthony62a (5 Février 2009)

​


ikeke a dit:


> Pour que tes icones s'affichent correctement il faut les convertir au format .icns.
> Tu peux trouver un tutoriel ici: http://www.be-mac.be/laboratoire-59/tuto-creer-changer-ses-icones-sous-osx-3663.html
> Pas de logiciel à acheter, il faut juste utiliser une Application qui s'appelle Icon Composer et qui est présent sur le DVD d'installation d'OSX



moi j'utilise un méthode plus simple, en gardant les fichiers en png et non icns

tu double clique sur l'icone, aperçu s'ouvre, tu fais cmd+a puis cmd+c et voilà, tu n'a plus qu'a faire cmd+v sur l'icone du dossier ou de l'application que tu veut modifier


----------



## anthony62a (5 Février 2009)

​


etienne000 a dit:


> Aurais tu la première version en 1600X1200 ? (sans la pomme)





non désolé 
c'est un fond écran pour mon macbook donc petit format...


----------



## Gone (5 Février 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> moi j'utilise un méthode plus simple, en gardant les fichiers en png et non icns
> 
> tu double clique sur l'icone, aperçu s'ouvre, tu fais cmd+a puis cmd+c et voilà, tu n'a plus qu'a faire cmd+v sur l'icone du dossier ou de l'application que tu veut modifier



Merci, super ça marche, très bonne astuce 
Allez hop du disco pour toi


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok , en 1280X800 alors stp ? 

@applegold : sympa , mais j'aime pas trop Lanham , trop "dessin"


----------



## anthony62a (5 Février 2009)

​


Gone a dit:


> Merci, super ça marche, très bonne astuce
> Allez hop du disco pour toi



merci l'ami !


----------



## anthony62a (5 Février 2009)

​


etienne000 a dit:


> Ok , en 1280X800 alors stp ?




voilà le wallpaper original: http://tinyurl.com/anaxqf


----------



## mocmoc (5 Février 2009)

Voila ca fesait (très) longtemps. J'ai pas eu le temps de changer toutes les icones et je dois avouer que c'est pas fameux fameux.. 

Sinon, sauriez vous comment faire pour n'afficher QUE les contacts en lignes dans Adium ?


----------



## Lucas31290 (5 Février 2009)

Voici le mien, je suis sous Tiger ,)


----------



## AppleGold (5 Février 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> Sinon, sauriez vous comment faire pour n'afficher QUE les contacts en lignes dans Adium ?



Très beau le wall .. 

Pour afficher uniquement les contacts en ligne, vas dans affichage et coches afficher "tri des contacts par le statut" puis "masquer les contacts hors ligne"


----------



## AppleGold (5 Février 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> @applegold : sympa , mais j'aime pas trop Lanham , trop "dessin"



Ben moi c'est ce que j'aimes bien ... je suis resté un grand enfant 



Lucas31290 a dit:


> Voici le mien, je suis sous Tiger ,)



Je suis pas fan des icônes posées un peu partout (je dois être un peu psychorigide  ) mais j'avoue que j'aime bien le wall et l'ensemble est plutôt bien intégré.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## BS0D (6 Février 2009)




----------



## bacman (6 Février 2009)

Lucas31290 a dit:


> Voici le mien, je suis sous Tiger ,)


un lien pour le wal, stp


----------



## wath68 (6 Février 2009)

Lucas l'avait donné sur la page précédente 

http://fate0000.deviantart.com/art/Unreal-City-71720400


----------



## bacman (6 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Lucas l'avait donné sur la page précédente
> 
> http://fate0000.deviantart.com/art/Unreal-City-71720400



merci , pas vu


----------



## MacFanatic (6 Février 2009)

Un de mes premiers desks, soyez indulgents !  




Dites moi ce que vous en penser


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Que c'est beau, ça te suffit ? .


----------



## anthony62a (6 Février 2009)

​+1, beau wal


----------



## MacFanatic (6 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Que c'est beau, ça te suffit ? .



Oui, amplement


----------



## wath68 (6 Février 2009)

Je plussoie, le wall' est splendide, MacFanatic. 

Un p'tit new :





Edit : oups, j'ai oublié les liens :
Le wall' : I Love Mac by AlexDelSol
Le dock : Carbonite by Gracias.


----------



## Maximouse (6 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je plussoie, le wall' est splendide, MacFanatic.
> 
> Un p'tit new :
> 
> ...



Un lien pour le wall et le dock
silvousplait


----------



## Darkn3xx (6 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je plussoie, le wall' est splendide, MacFanatic.
> 
> Un p'tit new :
> 
> ...


Superbe !
Comment as-tu fait pour changer l'icône d'iCal ? J'ai essayé avec Candybar, pas moyen...


----------



## wath68 (6 Février 2009)

Le lien pour le wall' a été rajouté dans le post initial.
Le dock c'est Carbonite by Gracias.

(vive l'inventeur du copier-coller) 
Bon, alors,
*- Pour iCal :*
il y a deux fichiers App-empty.icns. à remplacer (en ayant pris soin de les sauvegarder, au cas ou...)
Attention aussi au nom du fichier, qu'il soit bien le même.

iCal > clic droit ''afficher le contenu du paquet'' > contents > resources > remplacer App-empty.icns.

Ensuite, toujours dans resources, clic droit sur iCalDockExtra.bundle > afficher le contenu du paquet > contents > resources et remplacer App-empty.icns.


----------



## CERDAN (6 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je plussoie, le wall' est splendide, MacFanatic.
> 
> Un p'tit new :
> 
> ...



Quelle concordance !! Je trouve magnifique cette texture sur le wall !


----------



## MacFanatic (6 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je plussoie, le wall' est splendide, MacFanatic.
> 
> Un p'tit new :
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup ! Ton wall est également magnifique ! WAHOOO ! :love: un p'tit lien pour le mien : Placide de NaOH


----------



## mocmoc (6 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je plussoie, le wall' est splendide, MacFanatic.
> 
> Un p'tit new :
> 
> ...


Magnifique, j'adore le Wall ! 

Sinon, (vous allez dire que je ne parle que de adium) mais je cherche (depuis longtemps) ce type de liste de contact. (avec le bouton fermer style macOsx "Black" )


----------



## MacFanatic (6 Février 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> Magnifique, j'adore le Wall !
> 
> Sinon, (vous allez dire que je ne parle que de adium) mais je cherche (depuis longtemps) ce type de liste de contact. (avec le bouton fermer style macOsx "Black" )



Va faire un tour par ici : http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=search&cat_id=4
Sinon si quelqu'un connait le nom du thème, il sait ce qui lui reste à faire ... POSTER ICI ! 

PS : Pour les installer un double-click suffit


----------



## wath68 (6 Février 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> Sinon, (vous allez dire que je ne parle que de adium) mais je cherche (depuis longtemps) ce type de liste de contact. (avec le bouton fermer style macOsx "Black" )



Tu parles des boutons de couleur ??


----------



## mocmoc (6 Février 2009)

Je parle de ce genre de bouton :

Il y à un thème HUD mais ca donne pas le fameux bouton


----------



## MacFanatic (6 Février 2009)

Non je crois qu'il parle des fenêtres à la "QuickLook" dans Leopard : Cet aspect de fenêtre grise toute transparente avec un bouton en forme de croix à gauche. Genre ça :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2009)

Les fenêtres à la Quicklook sont des "Hud" si cela peut éclaircir votre esprit, il y a même moyen en trifouillant dans les applications que ces "Hud" n'apparaissent pas en premier plan.


----------



## Bibabelou (6 Février 2009)

Wund3r a dit:


> Mon desk :



salut!
tu dois avoir déjà donné le lien de tes icônes mais je le retrouve pas et je les trouve magnifiques!


----------



## wath68 (6 Février 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> Je parle de ce genre de bouton :
> 
> Il y à un thème HUD mais ca donne pas le fameux bouton



Mon thème Adium c'est HUD Complete v2
Attention : bien lire le fichier Read Me avant de faire quoi que ce soit.


----------



## mocmoc (6 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Mon thème Adium c'est HUD Complete v2
> Attention : bien lire le fichier Read Me avant de faire quoi que ce soit.



Merci Wath !


----------



## MacFanatic (6 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Mon thème Adium c'est HUD Complete v2
> Attention : bien lire le fichier Read Me avant de faire quoi que ce soit.



Yes ! Super ! Merci encore à toi, wath68 !


----------



## wath68 (6 Février 2009)

La pochette vinyl c'est TotalTunes Control,
le texte du morceau en cours c'est Synergy,
les icônes HD c'est Plexis Dock,
les icônes du dock c'est Blob Au Mieux,

 c'est bon, vous avez tout noté ?


@ Bibabelou : http://forums.macg.co/4986617-post5875.html


----------



## Bibabelou (6 Février 2009)

merci!


----------



## MacFanatic (6 Février 2009)

Bon j'ai tenté un truc, je sais pas trop si je vais garder ça longtemps ; mais bon ... voilà pour ceux que ça intéresse :


----------



## fadem (6 Février 2009)

J'ai beau essayer les changements d'icones, je reprends toujours ceux d'origine... Mais je continue à chercher !


----------



## yiougs (7 Février 2009)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Bon j'ai tenté un truc, je sais pas trop si je vais garder ça longtemps ; mais bon ... voilà pour ceux que ça intéresse :



Un lien pour le wall ?!
J'aime bien !


----------



## twk (7 Février 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (7 Février 2009)

*wath68* : Merci pour iCal. Et ce thême pour adium est beautiful j'adore !
Sinon comment fais-tu pour faire tes propres icônes Plexis Dock ? J'ai essayé d'éditer le psd avec Gimp mais pas moyen de mettre la bonne écriture.

*twk* : joli wall


----------



## Bibabelou (7 Février 2009)

salut!

je suis à la recherche d'un wall uni, minimaliste et plutôt contemporain dans le style "parquet", plutôt clair, de blanc à bois dira t'on, d'une résolution de 1920*1200...
j'ai fouillé dans ce thread mais bonjour l'angoisse pour retrouver quelque chose..


----------



## iShin (7 Février 2009)

twk a dit:


>



On peut avoir le lien pour le wall stp ?


----------



## Bibabelou (7 Février 2009)

bon, après avoir écumé les fils et google, j'ai fini par avoir à peu près le résultat escompté pour mon desktop, mis à part 2 détails que je dois encore résoudre avec votre aide :
- l'espèce d'échelle dégueu sur la droite du dock que je n'arrive pas à virer :hein:
- je n'arrive pas à changer spécifiquement les indicateurs de dock pour ceux que je veux mettre (float ocean) en tout cas avec candy bar et je dois avouer que je n'ose pas trafiquer aux fichiers sources du système


----------



## wath68 (7 Février 2009)

Pour CandyBar, tu dois glisser les différents indicateurs dans leurs emplacements respectifs;
large (indicator large)
moyen (indicator medium)
petit (indicator small)

Et ces indicateurs ne fonctionnent qu'avec le dock en 3D.

P.S : personnellement, je trouve ce wall' affreux


----------



## mocmoc (7 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> .
> 
> P.S : personnellement, je trouve ce wall' affreux



Non, peso je trouve que ca fait un bon ensemble avec les icones simplistes. .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Février 2009)

Ça fait sauna suédois, je trouve :rateau: Le wall va bien avec les icônes.


----------



## Bibabelou (7 Février 2009)

ah bah oui ça m'étonne pas!
avec un pseudo pareil, tu dois aimer les saunas suédois et ce qui t'y fait penser


----------



## twk (7 Février 2009)

Grand luxe alors le sauna 

Ils étaient plus sobre ceux que j'ai écumé


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (7 Février 2009)

Bibabelou a dit:


> ah bah oui ça m'étonne pas!
> avec un pseudo pareil, tu dois aimer les saunas suédois et ce qui t'y fait penser



J'ai jamais foutu les pieds en Suède  et n'y suis pas particulièrement attirée


----------



## doudou_phone (7 Février 2009)

Un petit tes avec un wall que j'apprécie
Bon forcément une bagnole... ça manque un peu d'originalité


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Février 2009)

j'ai juste changé les icones.


----------



## MacFanatic (7 Février 2009)

yiougs a dit:


> Un lien pour le wall ?!
> J'aime bien !



Voilà le wall : 



Mais moi je l'ai mis en noir et blanc.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2009)

Bravo 217 .


----------



## Gone (7 Février 2009)

Un ptit lien pour le wall doudou_phone ?


----------



## Liyad (8 Février 2009)

J'en ai utilisé deux récemment. Je suis resté au 2nd (un clic sur l'image la met en HD.

Le premier : 



Wallaper (2560*1600)

Le second : [



Wallaper (2560*1600)


----------



## MacFanatic (8 Février 2009)

Wahooo ! J'adore ton wall ! :love: Je parle du second avec les oiseaux.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

J'ai eu le courage de le chercher :sleep:, le voici.


----------



## Liyad (8 Février 2009)

Sa ne servait à rien, en dessous des screenshots j'ai mis un direct vers le wallpaper ! :mouais:


----------



## wath68 (8 Février 2009)

Il est terrible le Sunset and Birds !!! La grande classe.
Il me fait trop penser au visuel du dernier album de Kate Bush,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jzFkq9oIVUk&fmt=18

Je sens que ça va être mon prochain wall'


----------



## BS0D (8 Février 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> Sa ne servait à rien, en dessous des screenshots j'ai mis un direct vers le wallpaper ! :mouais:



Moi c'est ton dock que j'adore... un lien peut-etre? 
pas moyen de le trouver, même mon ami google me fait défaut


----------



## BS0D (8 Février 2009)

Mon petit dernier:


----------



## Gone (8 Février 2009)

Spécial mais sympa


----------



## goonie (8 Février 2009)

Il y avait fort longtemps 


​Wallpaper : Bergs by Richard Mohler
Icônes : Mix


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2009)

Très joli Goonie
Désolé Lyad j'étais pas en forme :sleep:.


----------



## Liyad (8 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Moi c'est ton dock que j'adore... un lien peut-etre?
> pas moyen de le trouver, même mon ami google me fait défaut



C'est gentil mais non... trop longtemps que je l'ai, je ne me souviens plus de où je l'ai pris.


----------



## mocmoc (8 Février 2009)

Apperement on aime les oiseaux ici ! 
@Goonie : Ouais c'est beau et froid (bah oui c'est constructif  )
@BS0D : Bof le dock, mais le wall est original et super ! 






Le Wall vous le trouverez dans les 5 premières pages d'Interface Lift


----------



## Gone (8 Février 2009)

Très sympa le wall


----------



## doudou_phone (8 Février 2009)

Gone a dit:


> Un ptit lien pour le wall doudou_phone ?
> 
> Gone


http://img26.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1600x1200gt32zf2.jpg


----------



## Gone (8 Février 2009)

Merci c'est cool


----------



## fadem (9 Février 2009)

Me suis amusé avec les icones, juste pour le fun (ça va sans doute pas rester comme ça). Et parce qu'on ne le voit pas forcément, les coquelicots sont bien SUR le dock


----------



## BS0D (9 Février 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> @BS0D : Bof le dock, mais le wall est original et super !



Je sais bien, j'ai des sets d'icônes que je dois essayer absolument, et qui iraient à merveille avec mon dernier wall, mais je suis bien trop fainéant et occupé en ce moment pour m'amuser à changer toutes mes icônes ...


----------



## eleonooore (9 Février 2009)

fadem a dit:


> Me suis amusé avec les icones, juste pour le fun (ça va sans doute pas rester comme ça). Et parce qu'on ne le voit pas forcément, les coquelicots sont bien SUR le dock



Très beau desk, j'adore 
(je veux bien un petit lien pour le wall, d'ailleurs  )


----------



## BS0D (9 Février 2009)

Je viens de trouver un joli wall dans les méandres de mon DD ... 
A imaginer avec des icones rouge/noire bien sûr car j'ai pas le temps de changer tout ça en ce moment...


----------



## Ralph_ (10 Février 2009)

Hellow,

je suis à la recherche d'une icone pour mail.app qui soit tamponnée autrement, enfin d'autre part que cupertino et dont les couleurs seraient un peu plus chatoyantes

il me semble (ou j'ai révé) avoir déja vu un truc similaire avec Paris mais j'arrive pas à le retrouver.

d'autre part, comment faire pour changer l'affichage de la pochette d'album de coversutra?

merci de vos réponses


----------



## fadem (10 Février 2009)

eleonooore a dit:


> Très beau desk, j'adore
> (je veux bien un petit lien pour le wall, d'ailleurs  )




Hop voilà le lien pour le wall http://gabrielsalazar.deviantart.com/art/Run-in-Fields-106376123. Pour les icônes "coquelicots", il s'agit d'une adaptation perso des Wildflowers par Carburator


----------



## fadem (10 Février 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Hellow,
> 
> je suis à la recherche d'une icone pour mail.app qui soit tamponnée autrement, enfin d'autre part que cupertino et dont les couleurs seraient un peu plus chatoyantes
> 
> ...



Tu as les très jolis icones des villes de Lemondesign


----------



## Ineilaur (10 Février 2009)

Petites questions de débutant : 
- c'est quoi l'icône avec la "tasse à café" dans la barre que certains membres ont ? 
- Avec quel logiciel rendez-vous la barre transparente ? j'avais un logiciel mais plus moyen de remettre la main dessus... SVP


----------



## wath68 (10 Février 2009)

Le logiciel avec la tasse à café c'est ... Caffeine.
Il empêche l'écran de veille de se lancer.

Pour la barre transparent, je ne sais pas, à part le menu *préférences système/bureau et économiseur d'écran/bureau/barre des menus translucide* je ne vois pas.


----------



## yiougs (10 Février 2009)

Un peu de changement !

http://potee.deviantart.com/art/Into-the-Wild-46107527 <--- Wall


----------



## mocmoc (10 Février 2009)

yiougs a dit:


> Un peu de changement !



[celle là elle est sortie toute seule] Va finir tes devoirs toi  ! :hein: [/celle là elle est sortie toute seule]

Sinon très bon enssemble, c'est harmonieux. Vraiment réussi


----------



## yiougs (10 Février 2009)

merci !

Oui...j'y vais de ce pas...!
Je vais me plonger dans la physique...le bac n'est plus très loin !


----------



## Ineilaur (10 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Le logiciel avec la tasse à café c'est ... Caffeine.
> Il empêche l'écran de veille de se lancer.
> 
> Pour la barre transparent, je ne sais pas, à part le menu *préférences système/bureau et économiseur d'écran/bureau/barre des menus translucide* je ne vois pas.



Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## wath68 (10 Février 2009)

je t'en prie.

Très beau desk' Yiougs, j'adore les couleurs. 
Par contre, il se passe quoi avec ton icône Adium dans le dock ?


----------



## yiougs (10 Février 2009)

Dans mon pack d'icônes (Blob) je n'arrive pas a installer la blanche...j'ai donc mis la noir.
Elle est légèrement plus petite du fait qu'adium est ouvert, sinon quand ce dernier est fermé, la taille est la même que les autres icônes du dock !


----------



## wath68 (10 Février 2009)

Un peu de fraîcheur ...





Wall' : BlueWater by Trancedman


----------



## yiougs (10 Février 2009)

Ah ! Très jolie !

Je te le pique...!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2009)

Miam mon cher Wath (il faut t'encourager, j'adore voir tes shots !).


----------



## wath68 (10 Février 2009)

Thank you very much.

Il faut surtout féliciter les créateurs de wallpapers. 
Ce sont eux qui font 99% du boulot, moi, je ne change même plus mes icônes. :rateau:


----------



## Ralph_ (10 Février 2009)

fadem a dit:


> Tu as les très jolis icones des villes de Lemondesign


Merci!!! c'est exactement ce que je cherchais

EDIT : juste une petite question, si je veux retrouver celui d'origine après je fais comment (la je le change manuellement je n'utilise aucun logiciel)

EDIT 2 : bon ben pour mail, manuellement, ça ne passe pas


----------



## BS0D (10 Février 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Merci!!! c'est exactement ce que je cherchais
> 
> EDIT : juste une petite question, si je veux retrouver celui d'origine après je fais comment (la je le change manuellement je n'utilise aucun logiciel)
> 
> EDIT 2 : bon ben pour mail, manuellement, ça ne passe pas



CMD + I  --> SUPPR (backspace) pour supprimer l'icône mise manuellement.


----------



## BS0D (11 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Icônes du bureau trop grosses , police des icônes trop grosses , icône du dock qui ne se correspondent pas .
Le wall est sympa , un lien stp ?


----------



## BS0D (11 Février 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Icônes du bureau trop grosses , police des icônes trop grosses , icône du dock qui ne se correspondent pas .
> Le wall est sympa , un lien stp ?


Il est clair que je perds plus mon temps à changer de dock ou d'icones, ça me soule et je trouve que c'est une perte de temps car je les garde pas assez longtemps pour que ce soit valable. Je m'en lasse trop vite. 

pour le wall, j'ai pas de lien (encore un qui trainait sur mon DD depuis des lustres).


----------



## wath68 (11 Février 2009)

Haaaaa tu as enfin viré ce widget-horloge


----------



## BS0D (11 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Haaaaa tu as enfin viré ce widget-horloge


En fait je le mets que pour les screenshots, je l'utilise JAMAIS ! Ca bouche les trous, ça fait moins vide... 
Pourquoi, t'aimes pas ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Février 2009)

Non, pas du tout.
Je trouve l'heure beaucoup plus facile à lire dans la barre des menus.
Après, c'est une question de goûts ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> pour le wall, j'ai pas de lien (encore un qui trainait sur mon DD depuis des lustres).



Ben tu pourrais l'uploader quelque part non ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

Tu peux faire une capture d'ecran (cmd + maj + 4 + espace)


----------



## BS0D (11 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ben tu pourrais l'uploader quelque part non ?


c'est pas faux... je le fais d'habitude, mais ça m'a pas traversé l'esprit comme un imbécile! 

Voilà :

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6686/digitalskybymaliciouscigt4.jpg


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Février 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2009)

C'est pas un wall déjà vu , que tu as déjà posté ?

Sinon , assez sympa


----------



## bou-cup (12 Février 2009)

Mon nouveau desk basé sur un wall et que je publie avec l'aimable autorisation de la boite de com pour qui je l'ai créé.

Et si le wall vous plait, le voilà (1920*1200)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Magnifique !
Tout est cohérent et va bien ensemble.

Bravo


----------



## Gone (12 Février 2009)

Ca me fait un peu loucher toutes ces bandes, mais j'adore les couleurs, vraiment top
Très sympa tes icônes


----------



## poiro (12 Février 2009)

voici mon desk du moment; j'aime avoir un MarPro sur mon écran...


----------



## mocmoc (12 Février 2009)

poiro a dit:


> voici mon desk du moment; j'aime avoir un MarPro sur mon écran...



Beuaah..!

Il n'y à même pas de dock ! C'est moche un mac sans dock !


----------



## poiro (12 Février 2009)

pardon...c'est juste que ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas changé de dock


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Février 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est pas un wall déjà vu , que tu as déjà posté ?



c'est la première fois que je le poste.

il me semble que c'est un de Tumb


----------



## mocmoc (12 Février 2009)

poiro a dit:


> pardon...c'est juste que ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas changé de dock



C'est déjà mieux.
Rapeutici le dock, et enlève moi ces horribles icones bleu, blanc, rouge. Et LA ca sera potable.

Allez courage


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

Les icones sont magnifiques 


J'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> c'est pas faux... je le fais d'habitude, mais ça m'a pas traversé l'esprit comme un imbécile!
> 
> Voilà :
> 
> http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/6686/digitalskybymaliciouscigt4.jpg



Merci beaucoup .


----------



## Maximouse (12 Février 2009)

Petite dédicace à wath68


----------



## fadem (12 Février 2009)

Un ptit essai de "cohérence" entre les icones, avec une très légère modif du wall pour que ça aille bien avec (je vous laisse trouver le détail ! )


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2009)

Muahaha Maximouse, le vrai fan 

@ Fadem : euh ... de quoi ? une modif' dans le wall' ? je ne comprend pas.
Personnellement je trouve que le bleu des icônes ne va pas trop avec le vert de l'herbe.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Maximouse a dit:


> Petite dédicace à wath68





Un peu spécial le desk


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Magnifique Maximouse et Fadem .


----------



## Darkn3xx (13 Février 2009)

*Wallpaper*


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Belle coordination .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Très joli , j'aime bien les touches de noir sur le desk


----------



## CERDAN (14 Février 2009)

Vraiment très joli !!


----------



## F118I4 (14 Février 2009)

Oui c' est très harmonieux  .


----------



## EddyC (14 Février 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> *Wallpaper*



Quelqu'un peut-il me donner le nom des icônes rondes transparentes sur le bureau svp ???

Merci !!


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Février 2009)

EddyC a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il me donner le nom des icônes rondes transparentes sur le bureau svp ???
> 
> Merci !!



Plexis Dock par Aerotox :

http://aerotox.deviantart.com/art/Plexis-Dock-81233754


----------



## wath68 (14 Février 2009)

- wall' : Elevation by LeMex


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2009)

J'en ai marre de me répéter mais c'est beau :love:.


----------



## yiougs (15 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> - wall' : Elevation by LeMex




Hum très joli !!
Un lien pour le Wall ????


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Février 2009)

yiougs a dit:


> Hum très joli !!
> Un lien pour le Wall ????



http://lemex.deviantart.com/art/elevation-110966439


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2009)

Merci à vous.

 j'aurais peut-être dû mettre le lien pour le wall' en plus grand :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à vous.
> 
> j'aurais peut-être dû mettre le lien pour le wall' en plus grand :rateau:



Effectivement....:rose:


----------



## yiougs (16 Février 2009)

Oups...En effet !

Je n'avais pas vu !
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Février 2009)

Un petit nouveau pour fêter mon retour :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Je suis revenue à mes globes sur le desk, je les aime bien.


----------



## plo0m (17 Février 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Février 2009)

Maismaismais... ne me dis pas que ton stétho est turquoise foncé  :love: ?!


----------



## wath68 (18 Février 2009)

les deux dernier desk' 


Un nouveau-venu dans le dossier Desktop Pictures :




*- Wallpaper de chez Kitsune Noir*


----------



## j2djib (18 Février 2009)

J'adooore ... pitite question, j'ai constaté que vous avez tous la pochete de l'album qui s'affiche sur votre bureau, c'est un plugin de ITunes ?


----------



## F118I4 (18 Février 2009)

j2djib a dit:


> J'adooore ... pitite question, j'ai constaté que vous avez tous la pochete de l'album qui s'affiche sur votre bureau, c'est un plugin de ITunes ?


Non c' est une App gratuite et discrète qui s' appelle Bowtie : http://bowtieapp.com/


----------



## DeepDark (18 Février 2009)

j2djib a dit:


> J'adooore ... pitite question, j'ai constaté que vous avez tous la pochete de l'album qui s'affiche sur votre bureau, c'est un plugin de ITunes ?


C'est Bowtie.

Sinon supers desks 

Edit : Toasted


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Félicitations pour vos magnifiques bureaux, beau boulot .


----------



## ikdr (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour a tous, Je viens de m'offrir un macbook unibody, après des année d'utilisation windows. Je souhaiterez savoir comment mettre les infos sur le bureau mac comme je viens de le voir dans de nombreux desktop. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Quelles informations ?


----------



## ikdr (18 Février 2009)

Comme celles la par exemples( photos,Docs,... ).


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

C'est des bêtes icônes sur le bureau non


----------



## j2djib (19 Février 2009)

Je pense que c'est juste des fichiers, dossiers ou raccourcis ... ce qui t'intrigue probablement ce sont les icones, que tu peux télécharger. Tu copies l'image de l'icone que tu souhaite installaer,  tu choisis l'objet dont tu veux modifier l'icone, "cmd+I" et enfin tu colles ton image à la place de la précédente (en haut à gauche) ... je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair ...


----------



## BS0D (19 Février 2009)

Voici mon dernier ...


----------



## wath68 (19 Février 2009)

je n'oserais plus m'approcher de l'ordi lol
Pas trop fan du wall'.


D'habitude je ne suis pas du tout "bagnole", mais là j'ai craqué ...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2009)

Sympa, moi non plus je suis pas trop bagnoles.


----------



## BS0D (19 Février 2009)

Puisque wath aime pas, encore un petit pour la route ... qui sera peut etre plus à ton gout, mais toujours dans le ton graffiti


----------



## wath68 (19 Février 2009)

Ho, tu sais, moi et les gastéropodes ...

Je préfère largement le dernier


----------



## F118I4 (20 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Puisque wath aime pas, encore un petit pour la route ... qui sera peut etre plus à ton gout, mais toujours dans le ton graffiti


STP Tu peux me donner la solution pour le HUD en Français pour les fenêtres "About This Mac, Shutdown, Process (Force Quit)" ?
J' ai jamais réussi  ...


----------



## BS0D (20 Février 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> STP Tu peux me donner la solution pour le HUD en Français pour les fenêtres "About This Mac, Shutdown, Process (Force Quit)" ?
> J' ai jamais réussi  ...



Moi je les ai localisé tout seul comme un grand parce-que ça existe tout simplement pas en français ... alors on dit "merci Interface Builder" !

Je te les joins là tiens


----------



## F118I4 (20 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Moi je les ai localisé tout seul comme un grand parce-que ça existe tout simplement pas en français ... alors on dit "merci Interface Builder" !
> 
> Je te les joins là tiens


Merci mec, tu assures  

Edit: J' ai bien ton dossier .zip avec les 2 doc mais tu les mets ou 
Dans /System/Library/CoreServices/LoginWindow/Contents/Resources/French.lproj mais cela ne change rien, tu as une idée?


----------



## BS0D (20 Février 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Merci mec, tu assures
> 
> Edit: J' ai bien ton dossier .zip avec les 2 doc mais tu les mets ou
> Dans /System/Library/CoreServices/LoginWindow/Contents/Resources/French.lproj mais cela ne change rien, tu as une idée?




Si c'est bien dans loginwindow.app qu'il faut les mettre (en faisant des backups des autres nibs bien sûr  ) ... si ça change rien essaie de relancer ta session et ça devrait rouler


----------



## BS0D (20 Février 2009)

My bad, essaie ceux-là tu devrais avoir plus de résultat


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

J'aime bien ton dernier desk BSOD , je suis sur qu'avec des icones blob 3 HD noires , ça serait magnifique


----------



## F118I4 (20 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> My bad, essaie ceux-là tu devrais avoir plus de résultat


Oui merci cela fonctionne!
Si un jour tu es chaud pour faire les fenêtres "TimedOut.nib", "ShutDownAlert.nib" et "LogOut.nib" tu me fais signe...
 Beau travail!


----------



## BS0D (20 Février 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'aime bien ton dernier desk BSOD , je suis sur qu'avec des icones blob 3 HD noires , ça serait magnifique



Pourquoi pas oui, moi je voyais plutot les black system avec ce wall 



saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui merci cela fonctionne!
> Si un jour tu es chaud pour faire les fenêtres "TimedOut.nib", "ShutDownAlert.nib" et "LogOut.nib" tu me fais signe...
> Beau travail!



Je suis chaud, je suis chaud  
Ce que je vais faire, c'est les préparer et en faire un pack complet en Français et les mettre sur Deviant Art 

Juste le temps de trouver la bonne traduction ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

En voilà une bonne idée .


----------



## BS0D (20 Février 2009)

Et chose promise, chose dûe...

Un pack comprenant:


AboutThisMac.nib
LogOut.nib
ProcessPanel.nib
ShutDownAlert.nib
TimedOut.nib
Tout ça en français.
Voila le lien vers la déviation en question : http://b-s-0-d.deviantart.com/art/Mac-HUDS-en-Francais-113527461

Have phun


----------



## F118I4 (20 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Et chose promise, chose dûe...
> 
> Un pack comprenant:
> 
> ...


 Merci tu assures  , par contre il y a juste un petit oubli "cancel":


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2009)

Tu peux le placer dans "Expositions de vos créations" .


----------



## BS0D (20 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu peux le placer dans "Expositions de vos créations" .


Yes, bonne idée 
J'y vais de ce pas 

saint_shaka, ce dialogue n'est pas localisable à ma connaissance, mais je vais regarder ...


----------



## F118I4 (20 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Yes, bonne idée
> saint_shaka, ce dialogue n'est pas localisable à ma connaissance, mais je vais regarder ...


Ok d' ac. 

Je kiffe le HUD, il manque plus que le thème de kevinandersson "Mobile Me" et je serais heureux.
Tu penses qu' on aura un jour ce thème C0rentin parce que cela commence à être super long.
Les dev. font leurs max j' en suis conscient mais la release de Façade n' est toujours pas sortie  ...


----------



## BS0D (20 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Yes, bonne idée
> J'y vais de ce pas
> 
> saint_shaka, ce dialogue n'est pas localisable à ma connaissance, mais je vais regarder ...



Autant pour moi, je viens de changer ça et j'ai remis le fichier updaté sur DA.

Oubli de ma part, sorry... de la même manière la traduction de LogOut.nib ne correspondait pas bien alors je l'ai modifiée aussi. 

Voilà.


----------



## F118I4 (20 Février 2009)

merci et encore une fois beau travail :style:
T' es un rapide!


----------



## ikdr (20 Février 2009)

Merci pour l'info J2djib. Le temps de recherchez un logiciel de screenshot et je vous fait partager mon nouveau bureau.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> *Wallpaper*





wath68 a dit:


> je n'oserais plus m'approcher de l'ordi lol
> Pas trop fan du wall'.
> 
> 
> D'habitude je ne suis pas du tout "bagnole", mais là j'ai craqué ...




Oserais-je vous demander quel est votre theme Adium? J'adore cette sobriété 

Terrible!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Au risque de passer pour un lourdingue, je vais encore poser une question:

Pour répondre à ce post, j2djib disait ceci:



j2djib a dit:


> Je pense que c'est juste des fichiers, dossiers ou raccourcis ... ce qui t'intrigue probablement ce sont les icones, que tu peux télécharger. Tu copies l'image de l'icone que tu souhaite installaer,  tu choisis l'objet dont tu veux modifier l'icone, "cmd+I" et enfin tu colles ton image à la place de la précédente (en haut à gauche) ... je ne sais pas si j'ai été clair ...



Mai la question est: ou trouver de belles icones comme utilisées dans l'exemple.

Je suis desesperement à la recherche d'icones semblables et j'ai passé ma soirées à feuilleter des centaines de pages d'icones, de themes et de png...


Un grand merci a vous


----------



## wath68 (21 Février 2009)

oups sorry ... doublon


----------



## wath68 (21 Février 2009)

Bon, alors :

- pour le thème Adium: il s'agit de AdiumHud2 ... mais ATTENTION, je viens de l'enlever car il ne marche pas avec la dernière version d'Adium (1.3.3).

- pour les icônes : tu peux les trouver sur le DeviantArt de Marie Stockholm car c'est elle la créatrice ... et je vais d'ailleurs en profiter pour lui piquer un wallpaper :rateau:

Merci Marie...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

ikdr a dit:


> Merci pour l'info J2djib. Le temps de recherchez un logiciel de screenshot et je vous fait partager mon nouveau bureau.



&#63743; ou cmd (ça me manquera la pomme quand j'aurai un autre mac) + Maj + 3, te complique pas la vie.


----------



## EMqA (21 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon, alors :
> 
> - pour le thème Adium: il s'agit de AdiumHud2 ... mais ATTENTION, je viens de l'enlever car il ne marche pas avec la dernière version d'Adium (1.3.3).



Etrange. Tu devrais retenter le coup. Chez moi ça semble fonctionner parfaitement une fois réinstallé chacun des éléments après la mise à jour


----------



## wath68 (21 Février 2009)

C'était mes fenêtres de messages qui déliraient !
La partie basse, ou l'on écrit, était devenu toute blanche.

P.S : au temps pour moi ! J'ai sûrement dû manquer une étape,
ça marche parfaitement maintenant en suivant correctement les instructions.
:rose::rose::rose:



*Everything in its right place ...*





*- Clean*
*- Dirty*

- Le thème pour Magnifique : Aqua Inspirat 2.0 w/ Full Theme +Applications.
- Les icônes HD : Plexis Dock by Aerotox.
- Les icônes dock : Blob Au Mieux by Martin Lexow.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Très joli, ça marche bien magnifique .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon, alors :
> 
> - pour le thème Adium: il s'agit de AdiumHud2 ... mais ATTENTION, je viens de l'enlever car il ne marche pas avec la dernière version d'Adium (1.3.3).
> 
> ...



Fort aimable!


----------



## b3n_450r (21 Février 2009)

voila le mien  assez simple , 
wall trouver sur deviantart 
d'ailleur si quelqun a des wall dans le meme genre je suis preneur 




& une petite question j'ai passé pas mal de temps a chercher une facon d'enlever le background du dock 2d pour en mettre un transparent(car la je suis obligé de mettre un fond d'ecran avec le bas noir car sur d'autre photo on voit la difference de teinte entre dock et photo ),certain logiciel le font mais sa remet les bord :s enfin voila


----------



## numsix (21 Février 2009)

Ca faisait longtemps, .....

RAS, à part le thème UMASO, ...


----------



## Darkn3xx (21 Février 2009)

Nouveau bureau





*numsix* : il est violent pour les yeux ton fond d'écran :rateau:


----------



## BS0D (21 Février 2009)

trop classique et pas assez coloré pour moi...


----------



## Gone (21 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> je n'oserais plus m'approcher de l'ordi lol
> Pas trop fan du wall'.
> 
> 
> D'habitude je ne suis pas du tout "bagnole", mais là j'ai craqué ...



Un ptit lien pour le wal stp ?


----------



## wath68 (21 Février 2009)

Pas de problème :
http://www.miniusa.com/?#/play/eCardsDownloads/desktopImages-s


@ b3n_450r : terrible le wallpaper


----------



## Gone (21 Février 2009)

Je te remercie


----------



## b3n_450r (21 Février 2009)

Merciii sa fait plaisir


----------



## ikdr (21 Février 2009)

Merci pour l'info du screenshot


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Février 2009)

J'ai pas encore trouvé le fond d'écran qui va bien mais ça prend forme.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Je vois que tu aimes bien les chats alors je te conseille le site de Florian Freundt.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Février 2009)

Merci Corentin, mais je ne suis pas réellement arrêté sur les chats, même si effectivement j'ai me bien ceux-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Icônes : Toutes de Jonas Rask

Fond d'écran : Mangue

Thème : Celui par défaut


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Février 2009)

La barre de titre détonne un peu, non ?


----------



## lainbebop (22 Février 2009)

hop, voilà mon desk 

(clic pour avoir tout)


----------



## mocmoc (22 Février 2009)

OUPSA [erreur]


----------



## BS0D (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Icônes : Toutes de Jonas Rask
> 
> Fond d'écran : Mangue
> 
> Thème : Celui par défaut


C'est ton desk? 
Si c'est le cas, vraiment minimaliste, pas d'encombrement, j'adore. 
Sinon, bah sympa celui qui l'a fait


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> La barre de titre détonne un peu, non ?



Hein ? Explique plus.



BS0D a dit:


> C'est ton desk?
> Si c'est le cas, vraiment minimaliste, pas d'encombrement, j'adore.
> Sinon, bah sympa celui qui l'a fait



Oui c'est mon bureau, les anciens du sujet ne seront pas surpris.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Hein ? Explique plus.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui c'est mon bureau, les anciens du sujet ne seront pas surpris.



T'as barre de titre est trop grise, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Ben non c'est celle par défaut, j'ai rien touché (pour une fois).
Et j'aime pas activer la transparence car je trouve ça moche.


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Février 2009)

Sinon c'est minimaliste et sympa, mais c'est vrai que je trouve la barre trop grise par rapport au wall.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Chacun ses goûts .


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Février 2009)

PS/ snapshooter s'ouvre plus ! :rateau:


----------



## BS0D (22 Février 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> PS/ snapshooter s'ouvre plus ! :rateau:


trop aléatoire cette app... chez moi c'est aussi quand elle a envie de s'ouvrir. 
en plus faut l'ouvrir avec rosetta. je sais pas pourquoi elle est pas optimisée pour leopard ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Le développeur a tout simplement décidé de ne pas continuer à mettre à jour son application, ça arrive souvent vous savez.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Icônes : Toutes de Jonas Rask
> 
> Fond d'écran : Mangue
> 
> Thème : Celui par défaut



Magnifique , le plus beau que j'ai pu voir depuis un an :love: : dégagé , coloré et minimaliste.
Bravo 
Je n'ai pas trouvé le wall , d'ou vient-il ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Merci Etienne 

Pour le fond d'écran je sais plus  donc je te le mets ici.


----------



## wath68 (22 Février 2009)

J'adore aussi. 
Je ne vois pas de problème avec la barre moi  !... je ne dois pas être tout à fait réveillé 

Il me fait penser à ce wall'


----------



## imacg5mortel (22 Février 2009)

Corentin, et ton dock c'est lequel? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

Moi non plus je ne voit pas le souci :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> J'adore aussi.
> Je ne vois pas de problème avec la barre moi  !... je ne dois pas être tout à fait réveillé
> 
> Il me fait penser à ce wall'



Merci pour le fond d'écran 



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Corentin, et ton dock c'est lequel? :rose:



Celui-ci que j'ai modifié en mettant des indicateurs invisibles ainsi que la petite barre en bas du dock aussi en mettant une image invisible parce que je trouvais que ça rendait mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin , un lien pour ton wall oui ou non ?


----------



## wath68 (22 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci Etienne
> 
> Pour le fond d'écran je sais plus  donc je te le mets ici.



 je ne suis pas le seul qui ne soit pas réveillé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

J'avais regardé le dernier message :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Février 2009)

Un nouveau wall, et les globes remaniés en vieux gris :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

(Wallpaper sur mon DeviantArt)

J'ai beaucoup hésité pour les icônes - je crois que je vais essayer de les changer en turquoise. Le gris ne rendait pas du tout, et le bleu... on peut mieux faire, je pense.


----------



## link.javaux (22 Février 2009)

ça faisait longtemps, et pour changer je vais mettre mon fond d'écran de ma fenêtre d'ouverture de session


----------



## BS0D (22 Février 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> ça faisait longtemps, et pour changer je vais mettre mon fond d'écran de ma fenêtre d'ouverture de session



Ca sent le *VisageLogin*, ça hein!


----------



## link.javaux (22 Février 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Ca sent le *VisageLogin*, ça hein!



ah non lol, je connaissais pas cette application


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

La police est bof mais le reste est joli .


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2009)

Voilà le résultat de mon boulot et de  l'aide de Wath.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Très joli !


----------



## wath68 (23 Février 2009)

Ouaip je confirme ...

... à part les indicateurs du dock que je trouve trop bizarres; ils sont devant les icônes.
Tu devrais essayer avec les Float


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2009)

Marqueur modifié !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2009)

Comme quoi chacun a ses propres goûts.. perso, je préférais les anciens en plus petits et plus discrets


----------



## Kukana (23 Février 2009)

*Dirty*

( Merci C0rentin )


----------



## wath68 (23 Février 2009)

Coup d'boule !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Kukana a dit:


> *Dirty*
> 
> ( Merci C0rentin )



Clair que c'est la honte d'être pote avec Loic lol


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Voici mon mien

Je recherche juste un nouveau Wall car on ne voit pas bien les paroles d'Itunes ni les dossiers du bureau. Dommage, mais je vais devoir virer ma belle photo de vacances!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Très joli Kukana et Mad-Gecko !


----------



## wath68 (24 Février 2009)

*- icônes : Plexis Dock & Plexis Box by Aerotox*


----------



## lordroy (24 Février 2009)

Rien à voir avec le desk lui même mais je vois que beaucoup de personne utilise le même add-on qui permet de mettre la jaquette de l'artiste que l'on écoute sur le bureau.
Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner le nom de cet add-on svp.
merci


----------



## wath68 (24 Février 2009)

Quelques programmes qui affichent la cover sur le bureau :
- TotalTunes Control
- Bowtie
- CoverSutra
- Synergy
...

Je te laisse googéliser tout ça


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2009)

Sexy ton shot Wath  :love:.


----------



## wath68 (24 Février 2009)

Merci !
J'ai vu King Kong dimanche soir, et Naomi Watts


----------



## lordroy (24 Février 2009)

Merci bcp


----------



## BS0D (24 Février 2009)

lordroy a dit:


> Merci bcp



Pour lordroy qui me l'a demandé par mp, ou ceux qui voudraient mon ancien wallpaper, le voici:


----------



## palmagora (26 Février 2009)

mad-gecko, tu pourrais nous mettre un lien pour le Wall !? Sur un 30" en 2560x1600 ca doit déchirer...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

palmagora a dit:


> mad-gecko, tu pourrais nous mettre un lien pour le Wall !? Sur un 30" en 2560x1600 ca doit déchirer...



petit lien sur mon DeviantArt ( qui est quasi vide lol)

http://profete162.deviantart.com/art/New-Zealand-Revisited-113632850

Il est en 1280*1024, j'ai du utiliser ce format pour l'envoyer à mon ami "photoshoppeur". Je vais essayer de lui renvoyer en plus haute résolution, car j'ai un peu loosé la dessus...

Il va être content de devoir refire son travail lol


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Février 2009)

tout nouveau tout frais...


----------



## wath68 (26 Février 2009)

Très frais, en effet


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2009)

Sympa à part l'icône vidéo qui fait un peu tache.


----------



## twk (26 Février 2009)

Ummm j'aime beaucoup !


----------



## link.javaux (26 Février 2009)

Bibabelou a dit:


> ...



tiens va, vla ton icône manquante ...


----------



## Bibabelou (26 Février 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> tiens va, vla ton icône manquante ...



merci!


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2009)

Superbe.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Sur un coup de tête, j'ai tout changé


----------



## mocmoc (27 Février 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Sur un coup de tête, j'ai tout changé



J'aime bien les icones de statut pour adium. (un nom stp ?)  

Par contre.. C.O.C.O.A et pas cacao ! 
Voyon!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> J'aime bien les icones de statut pour adium. (un nom stp ?)
> 
> Par contre.. C.O.C.O.A et pas cacao !
> Voyon!



oui mais le tutoriel s'appelle ainsi, c'est pas ma faute lol


----------



## wath68 (27 Février 2009)

- icônes : Plexis Dock & Plexis Box by Aerotox
- wall' : Tree of Life by kjherstin


----------



## Maximouse (27 Février 2009)

très beau wath68


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Simplement magnifique :love:.


----------



## Darkn3xx (27 Février 2009)

*wath68* : Un peu triste ton bureau je trouve, par contre j'aime beaucoup ton dock :love:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Et toi avec ton île flottante, tu es tout guilleret :love:.


----------



## Darkn3xx (27 Février 2009)

:rose:


----------



## JustMeJulien (27 Février 2009)

Un nouveau desk assez sobre :


----------



## mocmoc (27 Février 2009)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Un nouveau desk assez sobre :



... et assez moche pour le coup... 

Meuh non, juste tu pourrai mettre un wall plus.. "Wood" qui irait bien avec ton dock (J'AIME ton dock) 


MAJ] Encore bravo Wath68 !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Février 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> - icônes : Plexis Dock & Plexis Box by Aerotox
> - wall' : Tree of Life by kjherstin



C'est absolument magnifique !!! J'adore !!! :love::love::love:


----------



## wath68 (27 Février 2009)

:rose: Merci à tous.

@ Marie : Encore merci pour ton wall'. Je l'avais pendant quelques jours, mais en fin de compte il fait quand même un peu trop ... féminin.
Mais tu as quand même fais une heureuse 

@ Darkn3xx : C'est très joli (et oui, des fois j'aime aussi les desk' clairs)

@ JustMeJulien : je ne sais pas si c'est juste moi (LOL), mais je trouve que les icônes bleus avec le dock en bois ne se marient pas très bien.
Et comme Mocmoc, je ne suis pas très fan du fond d'écran.
Et puis c'est mal-élevé de montrer du doigt


----------



## titigrou (27 Février 2009)

@Bibabelou
Tu aurai un lien pour ton wall?


----------



## Fix_P (27 Février 2009)

Dans la série Desk sombres


----------



## mocmoc (27 Février 2009)

Fix_P a dit:


> Dans la série Desk sombres



"Urban" mais vraiment classe.


----------



## brunolap (27 Février 2009)

voila mon travaille


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2009)

J'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Fix_P a dit:


> Dans la série Desk sombres



Sobre et classe, un lien pour le fond d'écran ?
Merci beaucoup .


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> un lien pour le fond d'écran ?



il est dans "noir et blanc" dans les préférances système bureau est économiseur d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Ah ouais mince j'ai viré le dossier tant pis, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Pour C0rentin : 
http://www.macwallpapers.in/images/wallpapers/Pier-524343.jpeg


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Merci .


----------



## eleonooore (28 Février 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> il est dans "noir et blanc" dans les préférances système bureau est économiseur d'écran



Tiens, j'l'ai pas, moi 







Donc j'utilise le lien pour COrentin, si c'est permis  Merci !

Edit : sorry, j'ai confondu. Je pensais trouver le fond d'écran de Fix_P !


----------



## Darkn3xx (28 Février 2009)

Wallpaper : Angel
Icônes : CS3-Like Icon Set et Titanium Hard Drive


----------



## fadem (1 Mars 2009)

Une nouvelle mouture : 





Suis pas pleinement satisfait par le dock, un peu trop foncé, mais je ne trouve rien qui me plaise vraiment... Les suggestions sont les bienvenues !


----------



## wath68 (1 Mars 2009)

@ Darkn3xx : top-classe ! J'adore les couleurs.

@ Fadem : Superbe photo ! Et le dock il est parfait je trouve, il tranche bien avec le fond.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2009)

Les 2 sont magnifiques.


----------



## CERDAN (1 Mars 2009)

Fix_P a dit:


> Dans la série Desk sombres



On pourrait avoir un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> un lien pour le fond d'écran ?





217ae1 a dit:


> il est dans "noir et blanc" dans les préférances système bureau est économiseur d'écran





eleonooore a dit:


> Tiens, j'l'ai pas, moi



oops, j'ai confondu les desks, désolé. :rateau:


----------



## wotan67 (1 Mars 2009)




----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2009)

J'arrive pas bien à voir car, je n'arrive pas à ouvrir l'image en plein écran, mais il a l'air pas mal.


----------



## doudou_phone (1 Mars 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Une petite question, j'ai vu que certain d'entre vous, wath notamment arrive à supprimer
le dock, en fait le petit plateau sous les icônes, et cela fait un moment que j'essaie mais sans succès.
Si vous pouviez me donner l'astuce  





le wall pour ceux que ça intéresse: http://www.hebus.com/image-184618.html


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Mars 2009)

doudou_phone a dit:


> Une petite question, j'ai vu que certain d'entre vous, wath notamment arrive à supprimer
> le dock, en fait le petit plateau sous les icônes, et cela fait un moment que j'essaie mais sans succès.



moi, j'utilise cleardock, mais j'ai tiger


----------



## wath68 (1 Mars 2009)

moi je triche ! Je fais des docks avec la même couleur que le fond d'écran.
Malheureusement il faut absolument que la partie du fond où se trouve le dock soit de couleur unie.

Il est très joli ce desk'


doudou_phone a dit:


>


----------



## doudou_phone (1 Mars 2009)

Ok merci du tuyau,

 je vais essayer de trouver un wall adéquat pour faire le test.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> J'aime bien les icones de statut pour adium. (un nom stp ?)



Pardon, je n'avais pas vu cette partie de ton message!

Les icones de statut, c'est : Frenzic
Ma vision:


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2009)

Tu as aussi ça ! pour rendre le dock transparent.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> moi je triche ! Je fais des docks avec la même couleur que le fond d'écran.
> Malheureusement il faut absolument que la partie du fond où se trouve le dock soit de couleur unie.
> 
> Il est très joli ce desk'



Superbe effectivement, adopté :love:.

Dis moi,  où as tu trouvé les marqueurs du dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Bibabelou a dit:


> tout nouveau tout frais...



Génial en effet. Tu sais envoyer les infos pour les icones ( disques et dock?)

et envoyer les infos aussi pour le dock si transparent?


Un grand merci!


----------



## mocmoc (1 Mars 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Pardon, je n'avais pas vu cette partie de ton message!
> 
> Les icones de statut, c'est : Frenzic
> Ma vision:



Merci 

Mais j'ai pas finis de poser des question :rose:

J'avais déjà posé la quetion et on m'avais répondu. Mais entre temps j'ai fais une mise à jour Adium et je n'ai plus la fennètre "HUD" des contacts comme sur le desk de _Darkn3xx_. (plus haut)
De plus, le lien ne marche plus dans la réponse que l'on m'avais donné. 

Si vous avez encore un petit lien.. :rose:
MAJ : au passage, j'adore le desk de Darkn3xx :sleep:.


----------



## bou-cup (1 Mars 2009)

Après mon wall hyper coloré (http://forums.macg.co/5004140-post6067.html) je change pour du gris un peu plus soft.

Sur le 24 pouces ça rend super bien, l'écran "a l'air doux".

Pour télécharger ce Wall c'est ici.


----------



## wath68 (1 Mars 2009)

@ MocMoc : pour l'instant le lien pour le thème HUD sur MacTheme est inactif.
Je pense qu'ils font de la maintenance ou un truc dans l'genre.
Je t'ai mis les fichiers ICI, en attendant.

Concernant ton petit soucis, j'avais exactement le même, et en fait il suffit de désinstaller tous les Xtras HUD dans le gestionnaire d'Xtras d'Adium, et de tout réinstaller en suivant bien les instructions.
Ensuite ça roule...


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2009)

doudou_phone a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Une petite question, j'ai vu que certain d'entre vous, wath notamment arrive à supprimer
> le dock, en fait le petit plateau sous les icônes, et cela fait un moment que j'essaie mais sans succès.
> ...




Dis moi, où as tu trouvé les marqueurs du dock ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (1 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Dis moi, où as tu trouvé les marqueurs du dock ?



ICI


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> ICI



Merci


----------



## mocmoc (1 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> @ MocMoc : pour l'instant le lien pour le thème HUD sur MacTheme est inactif.
> Je pense qu'ils font de la maintenance ou un truc dans l'genre.
> Je t'ai mis les fichiers ICI, en attendant.
> 
> ...




 Un immense merci Wath


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Beaux "shots" les gaillards .


----------



## mocmoc (1 Mars 2009)

Woop là !

S'cusez pour la notif growl 





Par contre j'ai un problème.. Regardez le nom de ma corbeille dans le dock..


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Petite question , à quoi ça sert d'avoir et office et openoffice et iwork ?


----------



## plo0m (1 Mars 2009)

Jolie le dernier wall, mais pas fan des icones un peu hétérogenes


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> *- icônes : Plexis Dock & Plexis Box by Aerotox*



Salut Wath, j'ai vu que tu es passé mître dans l'art de faire de faire des walls avec l'image en encadré et des "séparations" comme ici à droite de ton wall pour tes disques.

Est ce que tu as un soft spécial pour le faire? Ou est ce que tu passes ton temps à le faire sous Toshop?

Il me semble de mémoire avoir vu quelques posts parlant d'un soft qui ferait cela assez "automatiquement" mais je ne m en rapelle plus et n'arrive pas à retomber dessus!

Merci et bonne continuation


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

Photo Desktop ? Je pense que Wath utilise Photoshop.


----------



## wath68 (1 Mars 2009)

:rose: Merci.

C'est fait avec Photoshop.
En fait c'est juste un simple calque transparent, avec deux-trois traits verticaux au crayon et une ombre portée.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> :rose: Merci.
> 
> C'est fait avec Photoshop.
> En fait c'est juste un simple calque transparent, avec deux-trois traits verticaux au crayon et une ombre portée.



Oui, je me doutais que c'était un truc du genre, mais plutot que de lancer la grosse artillerie de toshop, je crois me souvenir avoir vu un soft qui permettait facilement de construire une image en mettant des images,  cadres, des bordures et autre...

Enfin, cela ne me derange pas d'utiliser Toshop, je m'y ferai bien


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2009)

J'ai mis plus haut, je sais pas ce que ça vaut et c'est payant.


----------



## ALS (1 Mars 2009)

Hey voilà lol, rien de tuning chez moi 







Bye


----------



## Ralph_ (1 Mars 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Jolie le dernier wall, mais pas fan des icones un peu hétérogenes


J'adore tout!

tu peux faire un petit recap ?


----------



## j2djib (1 Mars 2009)

Voici mon piti bureau ... en toute modestie ...


----------



## plo0m (2 Mars 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> J'adore tout!
> 
> tu peux faire un petit recap ?


Mmmm toutes les icones ou presques sont des somatics de David Lathman (ou un truc du style, je n'ai pas le site mais il est moult fois cité sur ce topic, et dans les coups de coeur, à juste titre), et le fond est de moi hier au boulot


----------



## plo0m (2 Mars 2009)

ALS a dit:


> Hey voilà lol, rien de tuning chez moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent fond, mais pourquoi tous ces icones partout?


----------



## doudou_phone (2 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Tu as aussi ça ! pour rendre le dock transparent.



Bonjour jcfsw,

soit le lien ne fonctionne pas, soit je suis pas doué (fort possible) 

Pourrais-tu m'orienter, car je suis preneur,

merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

ALS a dit:


> Hey voilà lol, rien de tuning chez moi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je voudrais le wall si c'est possible .


----------



## ALS (2 Mars 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Excellent fond, mais pourquoi tous ces icones partout?



C'est une question d'avoir les fichiers sur lesquels je bosse rapidement sous la main, mais bon là c'est un bureau propre pour moi !  Je range en fin de journée d'hab un peu, c'est un peu le principe du bureau pour moi, avoir tt à dispo 

Pour le wall pas de prob ! 

http://albansecula.free.fr/FORUM/VRAC/Lego_wall.jpg

Bonne journée !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Merci, simple et minimaliste .


----------



## Fix_P (2 Mars 2009)

Avec beaucoup de retard, désolé pour l'attente 




http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/7779/wall3.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

Merci il est splendide :love:.


----------



## nicolasf (2 Mars 2009)

Je confirme, c'est très bien !

Merci...


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2009)

Merci


----------



## yoyocaesar (2 Mars 2009)

Un petit nouveau ca faisait un gros moment que j'avais plus changé ^^


----------



## greggorynque (2 Mars 2009)

Ca faisait longtemps pour moi, après un reformatage, voici mon desk actuel... Il risque de changer bientôt 





Edit, par contre j'adooore le Wall et avant qu'on me le demande vous le trouverez ICI


----------



## mocmoc (2 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Petite question , à quoi ça sert d'avoir et office et openoffice et iwork ?



OpenOffice pour la FAC, Office pour le boulot et iWork pour le reste.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2009)

:rateau:
Ok 
@Greg : trop gros le dock , sinon très joli.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mars 2009)

Yoyo superbe, Blob en blanc,  magnifique avec le reste. Le plateau du dock c'est celui de Blob au mieux ?


----------



## yoyocaesar (2 Mars 2009)

C'est celui contenu dans le pack Blob originel. La seule retouche est "l'active indicator" mais rien de bien folichon ^^'


----------



## plo0m (3 Mars 2009)

J'aime bien.

http://img186.imageshack.us/img186/3757/image1a.jpg


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mars 2009)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> C'est celui contenu dans le pack Blob originel. La seule retouche est "l'active indicator" mais rien de bien folichon ^^'



Merci


----------



## Any (3 Mars 2009)

bon voila le mien ^^


----------



## yoyocaesar (4 Mars 2009)

Sympa le fond d'écran, mais les icônes ont comme un blem ... un peu grande nan ? ^^
Pour la myopie j'vous conseille l'achat de lentilles c'est pas mal non plus  ><


----------



## Any (4 Mars 2009)

oui j'aime bien les gros icônes on peut voir tout les détails xD


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2009)

Sympa Any !


----------



## Any (4 Mars 2009)

j'ai trop galerer pour mon adium (les nom a coté) et la je m'attaque au dock xD 
Ps: si quelqu'un si donnait bien en photoshop il pourrait m'aider a retoucher mon fond d'écran !


----------



## plo0m (4 Mars 2009)




----------



## yoyocaesar (4 Mars 2009)

Ca fait trés drogué mais sinon sympatoche ^^'
J'espère que t'aimes ton taf au mois avec tous ces fonds d'écran ^^


----------



## saladin94 (5 Mars 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Clair que c'est la honte d'être pote avec Loic lol



J'aime bien celui la, il est bien accordé. Dis moi, comment tu fais pour avoir avoir toutes les images dans le cadre quand tu cliques sur l'image du dock stp ? Et aussi, dans le dock justement, ton icone Finder est entourée par un halo bleu, comment fais tu ? 

Merci de me dire


----------



## Cioranes (5 Mars 2009)

Mon nouveau desk...

Dock et paper Vuitton, icônes diverses (Pry surtout)... le tout sur DeviantArt.
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

plo0m a dit:


>



J'adore , bravo


----------



## doudou_phone (5 Mars 2009)

très sympa Cioranes ,

même si je suis partisan, d'un point de vu fonctionnel,
de faire en sorte d'avoir un contraste entre les icônes du dock et le wall


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Cioranes a dit:


> Mon nouveau desk...
> 
> Dock et paper Vuitton, icônes diverses (Pry surtout)... le tout sur DeviantArt.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



J'aime beaucoup Cioranes .


----------



## Any (5 Mars 2009)

cioranes je voudrais tes icones ^^ tu peut me doner un lien xD


----------



## judorange (5 Mars 2009)

Coucou à tous ! 

Je suis nouvelle sur ce forum (que j'aime beaucoup). Je vois pas mal de très beaux desk, et je me décide enfin à poster mon desk du moment !





Et j'ai une petite question... Comment faire pour changer les icônes du dock sans toucher à celle des applications elles mêmes ? Oui parce que lorsqu'on a besoin d'un dock avec des icônes texte blanches, c'est un peu galère après dans le Finder... :rateau:  Et je ne veux pas non plus changer le background des fenêtres du Finder !

Merci d'avance !


----------



## doudou_phone (5 Mars 2009)

Judorange,

J'adore  pas grand chose à dire si ce n'est bravo 

 "Et j'ai une petite question... Comment faire pour changer les icônes du dock sans toucher à celle des applications elles mêmes ? Oui parce que lorsqu'on a besoin d'un dock avec des icônes texte blanches, c'est un peu galère après dans le Finder... :rateau:  Et je ne veux pas non plus changer le background des fenêtres du Finder !

Merci d'avance ! [/quote]" 

A ma connaissance ce n'est pas possible


----------



## SuperStar (5 Mars 2009)

Mon petit dernier, création perso


----------



## Cioranes (5 Mars 2009)

Any a dit:


> cioranes je voudrais tes icones ^^ tu peut me doner un lien xD



Ben... lesquelles ?
Je ne garantis pas de tout retrouver.


----------



## Any (5 Mars 2009)

les 4 premier du dock ^^


----------



## Fix_P (5 Mars 2009)

Judorange un petit lien pour ce wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

SuperStar a dit:


> Mon petit dernier, création perso [/IMG]



Bravo pour ta création .


----------



## AppleGold (5 Mars 2009)

SuperStar a dit:


> Mon petit dernier, création perso



J'aime beaucoup ta création ..


----------



## Cioranes (6 Mars 2009)

@Any , concernant les icônes.


Le speaker itunes :
http://jonasraskdesign.com/downloads/downloads.html

Black firefox : 
http://Leo6247.deviantart.com/art/Firefox-Black-95291832

Apple safari :
http://diabloUNDERWRLD.deviantart.com/art/Apple-Safari-Icon-86708075

Quant au finder, impossible de le retrouver. Mais bon, ce n'est qu'une icône 128px. Et il y a beaucoup de très beaux finders sur DeviantArt. 

Voilà.


----------



## Any (6 Mars 2009)

merci beaucoup mec ^^


----------



## fadem (6 Mars 2009)

Cioranes a dit:


> Mon nouveau desk...
> 
> Dock et paper Vuitton, icônes diverses (Pry surtout)... le tout sur DeviantArt.
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Très joli ! J'ai une question un peu bête. Comment faîtes-vous pour n'avoir qu'un icone par stack dans le dock. Chez moi, on voit tous les icones empilés, quoique je fasse.


----------



## Wund3r (6 Mars 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Jolie le dernier wall, mais pas fan des icones un peu hétérogenes



Je veux bien ton wall si c'est possible ?


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2009)

*- wall' : Four by Da Kine.*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Magnifique, j'adore ce fond d'écran.
Toujours à la perfection l'ami .


----------



## fadem (6 Mars 2009)

Bon j'ai trouvé ma réponse à ma question et c'était bête comme chou. Fallait juste cocher Dossier plutôt que Pile


----------



## Darkn3xx (6 Mars 2009)

Très joli Wath, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Yo le ptit dernier


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Dommage que l'aspirlo soit un pixelisé mais c'est joli et sobre .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Dommage que l'aspirlo soit un pixelisé mais c'est joli et sobre .



Bah a la base c'est un wall pour iphone
pas moyen de mettre la main sur une version normal


----------



## judorange (6 Mars 2009)

Fix_P a dit:


> Judorange un petit lien pour ce wall ?



C'est ici 

http://squaresailor.deviantart.com/art/Apple-Desktop-52188810?offset=40


----------



## judorange (6 Mars 2009)

doudou_phone a dit:


> Judorange,
> 
> J'adore  pas grand chose à dire si ce n'est bravo
> 
> [/SIZE]



Merci ! :rose:


----------



## judorange (6 Mars 2009)

doudou_phone a dit:


> Judorange,
> 
> J'adore  pas grand chose à dire si ce n'est bravo



Merci ! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> *wath68* : Un peu triste ton bureau je trouve, par contre j'aime beaucoup ton dock :love:



Pourrais-je s'il te plaît avoir le lien de ce merveilleux fond d'écran.
On croirait un Miyazaki.


----------



## Darkn3xx (7 Mars 2009)

Bien sûr 

ICI


----------



## NoobSmoke (7 Mars 2009)

Allez, le mien maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Je suis pas trop Kawaii mais j'aime bien car c'est cohérent, bravo .


----------



## Zibiolo (7 Mars 2009)

Any a dit:


> bon voila le mien ^^



Salut, est-ce que tu aurais un lien pour l'icône du HD? 
Merci d'avance ! Et merci à Judorange pour le wall paper, très classe


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mars 2009)

Voici le mien


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mars 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Salut, est-ce que tu aurais un lien pour l'icône du HD?
> Merci d'avance ! Et merci à Judorange pour le wall paper, très classe










Pour télécharger


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Bien sûr
> 
> ICI



Cheers mate


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Voici le mien



Ça s'améliore, un grand bravo .


----------



## Zibiolo (7 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Pour télécharger



M'ci !


----------



## Tekta (8 Mars 2009)

Hop allé j'me lance 
Après les explications de certains sur un autre post (merci wath68 et COrentin) 
Voici le résultat 






Par contre j'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour avoir l'icône Ical ... J'ai bien une icône avec un petit trait en diagonal blanc, mais quand je l'applique, déjà la date s'affiche pas dessus et en plus quand je le place dans le dock ça reste l'icône normal...
J'espère que je me suis fait comprendre


----------



## Larme (8 Mars 2009)

À la recherche d'informations...

Pourriez-vous me dire comment avoir ce qui semble être une sorte de "tiroir" :


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

C'est DragThing.


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est DragThing.



Merci 

vbull me laisse pas bouler...


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mars 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> ...Par contre j'ai pas trouvé comment faire pour avoir l'icône Ical ... J'ai bien une icône avec un petit trait en diagonal blanc, mais quand je l'applique, déjà la date s'affiche pas dessus et en plus quand je le place dans le dock ça reste l'icône normal...
> J'espère que je me suis fait comprendre




Suis les conseils de Wath là et tu devrais y arriver.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2009)

S'il te plaît ne cite pas les images (surtout quand elles sont grandes), merci .


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> S'il te plaît ne cite pas les images (surtout quand elles sont grandes), merci .


----------



## Tekta (8 Mars 2009)

Humm ouaip dsl pour l'image si elle est grande ....
J'ai pas du prendre le bon lien 

Merci pour la calendrier  Ca marche à merveille!


----------



## Any (8 Mars 2009)

Larme a dit:


> À la recherche d'informations...
> 
> Pourriez-vous me dire comment avoir ce qui semble être une sorte de "tiroir" :


 
et l'avant dernier icone un lien ^^ ?


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mars 2009)

Voilà mon dernier, 
par contre pour les icones du bureau, où peux-t-on trouver des pomme appel, logo windows, nuage mobile me, croix rouge, sigle USB, sigle time machine, seul ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Tu recherches sur Deviantart en utilisant les termes anglais.


----------



## Tekta (9 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Voilà mon dernier,
> par contre pour les icones du bureau, où peux-t-on trouver des pomme appel, logo windows, nuage mobile me, croix rouge, sigle USB, sigle time machine, seul ?



Comment t'as fait pour installer un thème noir comme ça! J'ai déjà pas mal cherché mais j'ai rien trouvé. J'ai trouvé des thèmes à appliquer sur le site InterfaceLife mais j'arrive pas à la appliquer! Ca serait des thèmes pour tiger et non léopard?

Genre pour mettre celui-là je dois faire comment?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2009)

Avec Magnifique.


----------



## Tekta (9 Mars 2009)

Bin le truc c'est que j'ai essayé, mais quand je fais add theme, il me met : "the file you chose is not a valid Magnifique plugin!"

Alors que c'est bien le bon fichier! :mouais:


----------



## Fix_P (9 Mars 2009)

Tu dois avoir un problème de nom de fichier (ça m'est arrivé)
Les fichiers que tu peux mettre dans magnifique sont : 

nom_du_theme.mfq.plugin , où XXXX représente le nom du thème.

Parfois, il arrive que le *.mfq.* dégage entre le nom et le plugin... a toi de le rajouter 

En espérant aider


----------



## Fix_P (9 Mars 2009)

j'en profite pour rajouter mon nouveau bureau (de la semaine ^^) qui me fait beaucoup rire 





et un petit lien :

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/5395/image1t.png


----------



## Darkn3xx (9 Mars 2009)

Très joli Fix_P


----------



## Any (9 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


>



salut je voudrais savoir comment tu obtient la barre de menu en noir ^^ merci


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2009)

Any a dit:


> salut je voudrais savoir comment tu obtient la barre de menu en noir ^^ merci



Via Magnifique et le thème Mistikons.


----------



## Any (10 Mars 2009)

merci jcfsw ^^ c'est très gentil !


----------



## Any (10 Mars 2009)

mais magnifique ne modifie pas les petits icône en haut a droite dans la barre de menu ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2009)

Any a dit:


> mais magnifique ne modifie pas les petits icône en haut a droite dans la barre de menu ?



Si mais il te faut faire cette manipulation :



jcfsw a dit:


> Juste une précision de taille pour avoir un fonctionnement complet de ce thème, il faut aller dans "préférence systèmes" "apparence" et passer sur bleu, sinon les "boutons de fenêtre" ne change pas.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Fix_P a dit:


> j'en profite pour rajouter mon nouveau bureau (de la semaine ^^) qui me fait beaucoup rire



Bravo et bienvenue .


----------



## Any (10 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Si mais il te faut faire cette manipulation :



oki c'est fait mais les bouton rouge orange vert pour ouvrir fermé etc change et je ne veut pas ^^


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2009)

Any a dit:


> oki c'est fait mais les bouton rouge orange vert pour ouvrir fermé etc change et je ne veut pas ^^



Ben, reviens en arrière dans "apparences"


----------



## toitoine33 (10 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Voilà mon dernier,
> par contre pour les icones du bureau, où peux-t-on trouver des pomme appel, logo windows, nuage mobile me, croix rouge, sigle USB, sigle time machine, seul ?



salut

j'adore tes icones de HD, peux tu me dire ou les trouver?

par avance merci


----------



## wath68 (10 Mars 2009)

Hello.

Le lien pour les icônes est donné sur la page précédente.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Ou ici.


----------



## toitoine33 (10 Mars 2009)

bonsoir

merci pour le liens mais je n'arrive pas à les installer, habituellement je fais un pomme+i puis je copie l'icone mais sur celle ci cela n'est pas possible...

comment avez vous fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Ce sont des .icns, c'est normal que tu ne puisses pas les utiliser par cette méthode.
En fait parfois les icônes sont des simples dossiers donc ta méthode fonctionne, la solution est de passer par Candybar ou LiteIcon ou bien encore de suivre cette méthode.


----------



## TheFou (10 Mars 2009)

Fix_P a dit:


> j'en profite pour rajouter mon nouveau bureau (de la semaine ^^) qui me fait beaucoup rire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adooooooore !

Pourrais-tu donner un lien pour se procurer ton fond d'écran  ?


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2009)

TheFou a dit:


> J'adooooooore !
> 
> Pourrais-tu donner un lien pour se procurer ton fond d'écran  ?




Idem pour ton icone de DD.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Et le dock :rateau: .


----------



## Fix_P (11 Mars 2009)

Mouarf ^^

Alors pour l'icône du DD il s'agit du pack Blend de Laurent Baumann disponible sur :

http://interfacelift.com/dl/icons-mac/1943_blend.zipPour le fond d'écran c'est :

Pour le fond d'écran, Devian Art :

http://QLit.deviantart.com/art/Hunt-and-Prey-23463418

Et pour le Dock :
les indicateurs viennent du forum sur un post de Wath il me semble : 
http://www.vanillasoap.com/dec/Float.zip (icontainer)

les icones viennent aussi d'ici :
http://www.martinlexow.de/2009/blob-au-mieux/


Voila voila bonne journée


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2009)

Merci


----------



## Zibiolo (11 Mars 2009)

Ça, quand on a un super wall ! J'adhère, même si je ne l'utiliserai sans doute pas parce que je préfère les wall foncés


----------



## Any (11 Mars 2009)

Mon final desktop ^^


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2009)

Pas très fan des wall' space d'habitude, mais le desk' ci-dessus est très joli 
J'aime bien aussi celui de Fix_P avec le chat et celui de NoobSmoke.

- icons HD : Plexis Dock by Aerotox
- icons dock : Blob Au Mieux by Martin Lexow
- wall' : Colorful Vectors Wallpaper, pas d'indication concernant l'auteur sur le site, mais je me demande si ce n'est pas une création de Tumb


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Je crois aussi que c'est de tumb , beau desk


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Merci pour le dock et très joli bureau (encore) Wath !


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mars 2009)

Superbe Wath.


----------



## Zibiolo (11 Mars 2009)

AppleGold a dit:


> Voilà qui est réparé.
> 
> #1
> 
> ...



Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où trouver les icônes de folders du monsieur, j'adore !

Et si vous avez des icônes de Spaces sympa aussi, parce que je n'en trouve pas vraiment à mon gout :/

Merci d'avance !


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2009)

:rose: Merci pour les comm'

@ Zibiolo :


> Tu peux utiliser Stack In da Place.
> Et voilà les icônes qui vont bien avec :
> http://www.geocities.jp/chy065/
> Tout est expliqué sur la page.
> ...


----------



## Zibiolo (11 Mars 2009)

Les icônes peuvent être "colorées" en noir avec l'appli? 

Merci déjà


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2009)

Ha zut, j'étais persuadé que les icônes black étaient dans un des packs, sorry.

Regarde ICI alors


----------



## Zibiolo (11 Mars 2009)

Merci ! 

J'ai trouvé 

Seul souci, le fichier est en .rar :/


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2009)

Utilise UnRarX, ou bien Stuffit !


----------



## Zibiolo (11 Mars 2009)

Oki ! 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

Tu as une application qui permet de changer facilement les couleurs des dossiers mais j'ai oublié le nom .


----------



## Any (11 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Utilise UnRarX, ou bien Stuffit !



moi j'utilise the unarchiver ^^


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2009)

Mon dernier

Plein :





Vide :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Très joli et harmonieux .


----------



## Any (12 Mars 2009)

moi j'aime bien il y a une cohérence mais juste un petit détail l'heure en haut on ne le vois pas très bien !


----------



## doudou_phone (12 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Mon dernier
> 
> Plein :
> 
> ...



Très chouette, j'aime beaucoup, d'où viennent tes indicateurs?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2009)

Merci à tous,

Pour les indicateurs du dock, c'est moi qui les ai fais.

Pour l'heure, la couleur me choque aussi quelqu'un a-t-il une idée pour passer les chiffres en blanc ?


----------



## Cioranes (12 Mars 2009)

Encore un...


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2009)

Jolie !


----------



## doudou_phone (12 Mars 2009)

jcfsw

aurais-tu la gentillesse de mettre en ligne tes indicateurs?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Mars 2009)

Essai là


----------



## doudou_phone (12 Mars 2009)

Merci,

j'essaierai ce soir, je n'ai pas accès de mon boulot


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Cioranes a dit:


> Encore un...



La classe, tu as décidément bon goût !


----------



## Cioranes (12 Mars 2009)

@COrentin

Merci merci,
Ca me fait bien plaisir, surtout venant de toi dont j'apprécie souvent les "coups de coeur". 

Tiens, j'y pense... ça va faire trois mois que j'ai mon zoli macbook (et os x... ben oui j'étais un horrible pratiquant de XP depuis des lustres), et c'est le troisième desktop que je publie. C'est curieux ça. 
J'reviens en avril.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2009)

Ne te gène pas pour poster tes jolis bureaux avant .


----------



## Zibiolo (13 Mars 2009)

J'suis d'accord, poste nous en plus souvent !
J'ai vraiment adoré le noir, un peu moins l'autre mais en toute objectivité, je ne peux que dire qu'il est superbe !


----------



## Kukana (13 Mars 2009)

*Dirty*


----------



## wath68 (13 Mars 2009)

Tu devrais essayer avec les icônes Stickers, pour voir ce que ça donne, avec un dock sombre pour bien les faire ressortir.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

Pas faux c'est superbe et coloré mais des meilleures icônes seraient le top .


----------



## CERDAN (14 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Mon dernier
> 
> Plein :
> 
> ...



C'est très joli, j'approuve haut la main


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Mars 2009)

un petit nouveau, pour l'été !





le wall vient du dossier "nature" des préférences système.


----------



## Zibiolo (14 Mars 2009)

Tiens, en voyant l'icône de Page, je me posais une question : pourquoi je ne peux pas la mettre pour mon word :ack:

Quand j'essaye, j'ai l'icône mais elle est derrière une autre comme un panneau d'interdiction de stationner... Si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ^^


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Mars 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Tiens, en voyant l'icône de Page, je me posais une question : pourquoi je ne peux pas la mettre pour mon word :ack:
> 
> Quand j'essaye, j'ai l'icône mais elle est derrière une autre comme un panneau d'interdiction de stationner... Si vous voyez ce que je veux dire ^^



pour ça, il faut acheter iwork... 

je viens d'essayer, chez moi, ça marche !

avec tiger


----------



## nico07 (14 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> un petit nouveau, pour l'été !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voila comment faire un ptit desktop bien sympatique en 10 min (rassure moii ta pa mis plus  )


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Mars 2009)

nico07 a dit:


> Voila comment faire un ptit desktop bien sympatique en 10 min (rassure moii ta pa mis plus  )



ça prend du temps !

il faudrait une application qui fait ça automatiquement !

en faite, c'était une question ?  :rateau:


----------



## nico07 (14 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> ça prend du temps !
> 
> il faudrait une application qui fait ça automatiquement !
> 
> en faite, c'était une question ?  :rateau:



non cété pa vraiment une question!lol en meme temp je sai pas sur tiger si sa pren plus de temp a modifié. Mai ceci dit c pa une critique, jle trouve imple mai efficace.

J'ais une question: j'aimerais savoir si c'est possible de modifié sur leopard l'onglet du finder et de l'avoir par exemple comme sur tiger ou les icone sont plu grand. si oui comment?lol


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Mars 2009)

Il y a trop longtemps que je n'étais pas venue, j'ai raté des desks magnifiques :love: (jcfsw, Kukana ) !

Mon petit dernier :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Je rame toujours avec les icônes... Je me tâte pour remettre les Kobhens ; vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Il y a trop longtemps que je n'étais pas venue, j'ai raté des desks magnifiques :love: (jcfsw, Kukana ) !
> 
> Mon petit dernier :
> 
> ...



Rho, je me revois dans mon trip en Irlande... C'est en Suède qu'on retrouve ces paysages?

EDIT: OK, ma question est pas tres maline, je viens de trouver ma réponse sur ton blog


----------



## nico07 (14 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Il y a trop longtemps que je n'étais pas venue, j'ai raté des desks magnifiques :love: (jcfsw, Kukana ) !
> 
> Mon petit dernier :
> 
> ...



tré sympa son desktop  di moi ta barre itune ds longlet doutil minterresse bcp jla cherche mais jla trouve pa. c koi? et le nom de lartiste avc le titre de la chanson sur tn fond decran comment tu las pask moi g la pochette d'album sur le mien mai jaimerai bien avoir les ecriture comme tu as toi. merci bcp


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Mars 2009)

mad-gecko : oui, c'est en Écosse et pas en Scandinavie  Mon pseudo n'a rien à voir avec la ville de Stockholm, mais avec le syndrome etc etc. C'est le massif de Storr, sur l'île de Skye ; j'adore cette photo, mais je n'en avais pas encore fait un fond d'écran.

nico07 : dans la barre d'outils, il s'agit de You Control Tunes, et le skin Bowtie est une variante de TypographicBlurred de Jverzier (la version originale est blanche, à télécharger ici) - je l'ai éditée pour avoir le texte en noir et me débarrasser de la barre entre le titre de la piste et le nom du CD.


----------



## nico07 (14 Mars 2009)

Merci bcp. ps: jpensai moi ossi ke tn pseudo cété en rapport avc la ville!!!


----------



## nico07 (14 Mars 2009)

quelqu'un peut me dire sil vs plait sil ya moyen de changer l'apsect de la barre laterale du finder, augmenter la taille des icone de la barre ou autre.Merci 


Mac for ever!!!! Pa besoin de le dire tt le monde le sai...


----------



## wath68 (14 Mars 2009)

> - Wall' : aX Floral by Balling
> - Icons HD : Plexis Dock by Aerotox
> - Icons Dock : Blob Au Mieux by Martin Lexow
> - Dock : RTYR 3D by VanillaSoap


----------



## Zibiolo (14 Mars 2009)

Allez, voici le mien. Encore un peu de travail mais ça commence à ressembler à quelque chose :

Le wall, je l'ai trouvé dans les pages précédentes, les icônes piochées ci et là et pour les folders, c'est le set élégance.


----------



## Darkn3xx (14 Mars 2009)

wath : il dépote bien ton desktop j'adore :love::love:

Zibiolo : problème avec ton lien, on ne voit que la miniature


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


>



Très cohérent


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2009)

Wath magnifique comme d'hab. J'adore ce dock en lévitation.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Mars 2009)

Oui, le dock est particulièrement réussi (comme toujours  ) ! Je vais essayer pour voir comment ça rend chez moi 

PS : vBubulle m'empêche de te bouler, mais l'intention y est


----------



## nico07 (15 Mars 2009)

Voila mon desktop, jme sui inspirer d'un peu tt le monde, g truffé cette discution pr trouver des astuce et voila.... jespere que vs aimerez


----------



## nico07 (15 Mars 2009)

g fait une capture de mon fichier download pr ke vs voyer quelque fond ecran ke jaime bien. Pr info jlé ai tous pris sur interfacelit


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Mais sinon c'est pô mal.


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mais sinon c'est pô mal.




+1 pour le langage SMS et +1 pour ton desk, jolie travail


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

c vré ksé tré joli mé ksé domaj ktu sach pa ékrir 1 peu mieu!

Franchement, on demande pas la mer à boire, mais un petit peu d'effort, juste par RESPECT envers nous.

Cela n'empeche que tu fais de jolies choses!


----------



## Zibiolo (15 Mars 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> wath : il dépote bien ton desktop j'adore :love::love:
> 
> Zibiolo : problème avec ton lien, on ne voit que la miniature



Arf, pas fait gaffe.. J'ai un lien ici alors : http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1hlo.png

En fait, je n'ai pas réussi à faire comme vous faites (miniature avec indication de la taille originale et agrandissement au clic) mais je n'ai pas vérifié que l'on pouvait avoir l'image en taille réelle ^^


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mars 2009)

Pauvre OSX ... et pauvre orthographe ...


----------



## Darkn3xx (15 Mars 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Arf, pas fait gaffe.. J'ai un lien ici alors : http://img17.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1hlo.png
> 
> En fait, je n'ai pas réussi à faire comme vous faites (miniature avec indication de la taille originale et agrandissement au clic) mais je n'ai pas vérifié que l'on pouvait avoir l'image en taille réelle ^^



Joli desk 

Si tu veux également faire une miniature qui pointe vers l'image taille réelle, il faut écrire :

*[*URL=ton lien vers l'image taille réelle][*IMG]ton lien vers la miniature[*/IMG][*/URL]*

Il faut juste enlever les * c'est juste pour faire apparaître les balises.

Et pour le lien "taille réelle" prends le lien *Direct link to image* qui se trouve en haut sur Imageshack


----------



## Zibiolo (15 Mars 2009)

Okay, merci beaucoup


----------



## .to (15 Mars 2009)

Il me faudrait un set d'icônes noir pour les dossiers et je pense que ça pourrait être sympa


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2009)

.to a dit:


> Il me faudrait un set d'icônes noir pour les dossiers et je pense que ça pourrait être sympa



Superbe. As-tu un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## nico07 (15 Mars 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> c vré ksé tré joli mé ksé domaj ktu sach pa ékrir 1 peu mieu!
> 
> Franchement, on demande pas la mer à boire, mais un petit peu d'effort, juste par RESPECT envers nous.
> 
> Cela n'empeche que tu fais de jolies choses!



Ok je promet que j'arrete de parler en language sms. c'est vrai que j'ais pris l'habitude d'ecrire comme sa avec msn.désolé, en plus maintenant que j'habite en italie j'utilise plus le francais. En tout cas merci des compliment pour mon desktop.


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2009)

.to a dit:


> Il me faudrait un set d'icônes noir pour les dossiers et je pense que ça pourrait être sympa



Pourquoi ne pas utiliser ceux du pack ? les Blob noir Stacks.


----------



## .to (15 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne pas utiliser ceux du pack ? les Blob noir Stacks.



Il me semble bien que les icones pour les dossiers génériques, ou les dossiers comme bibliothèque ne sont pas présent dans le pack, donc je me retrouverai avec deux type d'icônes différents. Je sais que je pourrai mettre en mode stacks, mais je suis un peu ch**** sur les bords, je ne veux que l'icône même du stacks et pas les autres entassés sur l'image (preview des 3 premiers icones). La seule solution que j'ai trouvé c'est de mettre trois icônes Blob en premier dans mes dossiers, mais c'est pas l'idéal.

Le lien pour le wall :


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Un p'tit nouveau sans prétentions .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

@C0rentin : le rose , pas trop mon truc 
Je recherche un pack d'icones chinois (avec des bambous..) je ne retrouve plus le lien :/
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Peut-être .


----------



## Kevlar (15 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> mad-gecko : oui, c'est en Écosse et pas en Scandinavie  Mon pseudo n'a rien à voir avec la ville de Stockholm, mais avec le syndrome etc etc. C'est le massif de Storr, sur l'île de Skye ; j'adore cette photo, mais je n'en avais pas encore fait un fond d'écran.
> 
> nico07 : dans la barre d'outils, il s'agit de You Control Tunes, et le skin Bowtie est une variante de TypographicBlurred de Jverzier (la version originale est blanche, à télécharger ici) - je l'ai éditée pour avoir le texte en noir et me débarrasser de la barre entre le titre de la piste et le nom du CD.



Bonjour MarieStockholm. Je ne connaissais pas Bowtie merci; Par contre je ne suis pas familier de l'HTML ni du CSS, peut tu me dire ce qu'il faut changer pour avoir le texte en noir SVP.


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Mars 2009)

je suis en 1024x768 car mon 19" a pété.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Peut-être .


C'est pas ça 
Merci quand même 
Les icones étaient sur le site d'apple je crois.
y'avait un wall inclu.
EDIT : http://hybridworks.deviantart.com/art/Yoritsuki-icons-65980168


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Tant mieux 

Joli shot 217 .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Peut-être .



Fallait chercher japan pas chinese.. lol.. pas de chance.

Comme quoi la loi de Murphy et de la vexation universelle se verifie souvent :rateau:


----------



## Hans Castorp (15 Mars 2009)

Voici le mien :


----------



## Darkn3xx (15 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un p'tit nouveau sans prétentions .



Quelle est cette chose velue en bas à gauche ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

EDIT : J'y arrive pas ! 
Je voulais le dossier bureau en preview et l'image du desk en cliquant


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Quelle est cette chose velue en bas à gauche ?


Je me posais la même question :rateau:


----------



## eleonooore (15 Mars 2009)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> Voici le mien :
> ...



Excellente idée de wall, dommage que ça déborde un peu de tous les côtés.
Un petit lien, please ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Mars 2009)

Kevlar a dit:


> Bonjour MarieStockholm. Je ne connaissais pas Bowtie merci; Par contre je ne suis pas familier de l'HTML ni du CSS, peut tu me dire ce qu'il faut changer pour avoir le texte en noir SVP.



1. Clic droit sur le fichier du thème
2. Sélectionner "Afficher le contenu du paquet"
3. Ouvrir le fichier index.html avec Smultron par exemple.
4. Dans le fichier, remplacer toutes les occurrences de #fff (couleur blanche) par #000 (couleur noire) ou n'importe quel autre code couleur en hexadécimal
5. Enregistrer
6. Double-cliquer sur le fichier du thème, ce qui installera automatiquement le nouveau thème dans BowTie.


----------



## Kevlar (15 Mars 2009)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Hans Castorp (16 Mars 2009)

eleonooore a dit:


> Excellente idée de wall, dommage que ça déborde un peu de tous les côtés.
> Un petit lien, please ?



Et voilà 

http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/817/typo3.jpg


----------



## Any (17 Mars 2009)

Le petit dernier ^^


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Sympa any 

Mon nouveau mien  :


(Cliquez pour zoomer)


----------



## Kerala (17 Mars 2009)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> Voici le mien :





J'adore je l'ai repris !


----------



## Hans Castorp (17 Mars 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> J'adore je l'ai repris !



Il m'a fait abandonner le fond d'écran bleu classique de Tiger! C'est dire s'il est bon!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sympa any
> 
> Mon nouveau mien  :



Magnifique .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Merci C0rentin , ça fait plaisir venant de toi 
Petite question : Tu aurais un lien pour le dock de ton dernier desk please ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Kube Nine que j'ai un peu modifié.


----------



## Kerala (18 Mars 2009)

Hans Castorp a dit:


> Il m'a fait abandonner le fond d'écran bleu classique de Tiger! C'est dire s'il est bon!



Je regrette juste ne pas retrouver ma typo préféré : "Georgia"


----------



## Taz33 (18 Mars 2009)

Mon humeur du moment....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Très joli le chat .


----------



## Any (18 Mars 2009)

je n'arrete pas !!


----------



## Pain d'Epice (18 Mars 2009)

@Taz33
Un lien pour le "style" du dock SVP? 
Très beau comme bureau.


----------



## Any (18 Mars 2009)

Pain d'Epice a dit:


> @Taz33
> Un lien pour le "style" du dock SVP?
> Très beau comme bureau.




http://kano89.deviantart.com/art/Glasig-Dock-96478497
par contre je les custom un peux sur cette version il n'y a pas de séparateur du moins il est transparent ^^


----------



## Pain d'Epice (18 Mars 2009)

Ok merci je verrais ça .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Any a dit:


> je n'arrete pas !!



Chapeau bas .


----------



## anthony62a (19 Mars 2009)

mon dernier desk 






cliquez là pour voir en grand:
http://www.casimages.com/img.php?i=090319101046383178.png

z'en pensez quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

C'est vraiment pas mal !
Manque plus qu'un thème HUD pour compléter le tout .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Un thème HUD ?

Tu vas avoir mal aux yeux pendant quelques temps .


----------



## BS0D (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## wath68 (20 Mars 2009)

j'adore le wall', très joli ... malgré que ça fait 10 minutes que j'essaie de déchiffrer l'inscription :rateau:

Edit (15 minutes plus tard) : WOOOHOOOO, Tequila lol


----------



## anthony62a (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## anthony62a (20 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Très joli (deux fois) :love:.


----------



## wath68 (20 Mars 2009)

> - wall' by moi (sûrement pas la version finale, j'attend encore une ou deux illuminations divines :rateau:, surtout par rapport à la police et la couleur )
> - dock icons : Blob au Mieux by Martin Lexow
> - HD icons : Plexis Dock by Aerotox


----------



## Zibiolo (20 Mars 2009)

J'aime beaucoup le wall 
Moins les icônes, mais ça c'est mon avis


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> IMG



Désolé, mais ton dock, il me fait peur. Sinon, le reste tres bien!


Wath, dès que l'inspiration divine divine t'aura frappée, je prends une option sur ton wall, il promet!


----------



## wath68 (20 Mars 2009)

Merci merci merci 

Voilà, je crois que c'est la version définitive. Vu que je ne m'y connais pas du tout en graphisme, je ne sais plus trop quoi rajouter (ou enlever).
Tous les conseils (et critiques) sont les bienvenus, et j'ai le PSD au cas où.




*Le wall' ici*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci merci merci
> 
> Voilà, je crois que c'est la version définitive. Vu que je ne m'y connais pas du tout en graphisme, je ne sais plus trop quoi rajouter (ou enlever).
> Tous les conseils (et critiques) sont les bienvenus, et j'ai le PSD au cas où.
> ...



Pour ma part, autant j'étais amoureux du premier, autant le second me laisse un peu plus perplexe... Mais cela n'engage que moi!

Le premier me comblera déjà de joie


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Mars 2009)

EDIT: je m'ameliore, plus de 10 minutes ! :rateau:

enfin en 1440x900, mon écran refonctionne !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

Sympa ton shot .


----------



## JustMeJulien (20 Mars 2009)

Mon dernier Sweet Redemption wall : 





En plein ecran : http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/1475/screenshotaco.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Mon dernier Sweet Redemption wall :



Tu as peur de perdre tes disques durs avec des icones aussi grandes??? :-D


----------



## wath68 (20 Mars 2009)

le wall' est terrible ! Il me fait penser au tandem Tarantino/Rodriguez.

Par contre, je ne suis pas fan non plus des icônes immenses qui cachent le papier-peint, et ni celles du dock en bleu.


----------



## JustMeJulien (20 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> le wall' est terrible ! Il me fait penser au tandem Tarantino/Rodriguez.
> 
> Par contre, je ne suis pas fan non plus des icônes immenses qui cachent le papier-peint, et ni celles du dock en bleu.



Pour les icones bleues c'est surtout un choix par élimination, j'ai pas encore trouvé des belles icones de bureau ! 

C'est vrai que les icones disques durs sont un peu trop grande ^^

Edit : Modifications de icones et du dock ----->  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]

Plein ecran : http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/9848/image1osw.jpg


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2009)

Quelques sites, pour des icônes :

- http://aoq.blog30.fc2.com/blog-category-17.html
- http://iconfactory.com/freeware/icon
- http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/
- http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/icons.php
- http://www.iconarchive.com/
- http://guipulp.com/category/icons/
- http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customization/icons/os/mac&order=5
- ...


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2009)

BS0D a dit:


>




Un lien pour le dock ?


----------



## JustMeJulien (21 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Quelques sites, pour des icônes :
> 
> - http://aoq.blog30.fc2.com/blog-category-17.html
> - http://iconfactory.com/freeware/icon
> ...



Merci pour les liens, voila la dernière version de mon desk : 



Plein Ecran : http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/746/image1lke.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Joli Julien :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Nouveau Mac, nouveau bureau


----------



## Zibiolo (21 Mars 2009)

Ce dock minuscule me perturbera toujours ! ^^
Sympa sinon


----------



## Darkn3xx (21 Mars 2009)

Joli C0rentin  Et ce petit MBA bien ? :rateau:

Allez ça faisait longtemps, mon petit bureau :





Wallpaper : *A Place To Live by Fi2-Shift*


----------



## BS0D (21 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Un lien pour le dock ?



différentes versions: 

celle que j'ai faite: http://b-s-0-d.deviantart.com/art/Grey-Reflective-Dock-and-Icons-102948514
une autre, brillante: http://kevins555.deviantart.com/art/Alu-Curved-3D-Black-92453391
versoin de laximus: http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16787502
le black matte mod (celui de mon shot): http://www.savefile.com/files/1676477


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Joli C0rentin  Et ce petit MBA bien ? :rateau:



Merci et ça va bien

PS : joli shot .


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2009)

C0rentin et Darkn3xx. Je ne peux pas faire de coup-d'boulage, mais le coeur y est.

Après-midi test pour moi :


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> différentes versions:
> 
> celle que j'ai faite: http://b-s-0-d.deviantart.com/art/Grey-Reflective-Dock-and-Icons-102948514
> une autre, brillante: http://kevins555.deviantart.com/art/Alu-Curved-3D-Black-92453391
> ...



Merci


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2009)

Mon dernier,  après quelques ennuis de "préférences"


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Shot



Après-midi concluante cher ami .


----------



## Zibiolo (21 Mars 2009)

Sympa les deux derniers les gars ! 

Juste j'aurais plus vu la pomme en anthracite ou un truc dans le genre, plus sobre 

Le dernier, très classe, très sobre, ça passe bien


----------



## mocmoc (21 Mars 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Joli C0rentin  Et ce petit MBA bien ? :rateau:
> 
> Allez ça faisait longtemps, mon petit bureau :
> 
> ...



WaoW ! 

Magnifique, ou à tu eus les icones ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Mon dernier,  après quelques ennuis de "préférences"



Sympa.


----------



## Darkn3xx (21 Mars 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> WaoW !
> 
> Magnifique, ou à tu eus les icones ?



*CS3-Like Icon Set*


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Un petit nouveau :



[Clic for zoom]


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Pourquoi deux horloges 

Si j'étais toi je mettrai les trucs de Stattoo sur les côtés du dock .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

On ne peut pas 
C'est que horizontal 

Sinon , tu le trouves comment ?


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2009)

Moi j'aime


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> On ne peut pas
> C'est que horizontal
> 
> Sinon , tu le trouves comment ?



J'aime bien mais si tu mets les trucs en bas et que tu vires l'horloge ça devrait passer non ?
Ou tu passes par Yahoo .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Hop , deux versions :



 Et :





Tu en penses quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Deuxième mais ça te gêne pas pour les fenêtres ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Un peu mais j'ai remis le tout au dessus


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Mars 2009)

Si tu veux pour afficher l'heure et la date sur le bureau,  où tu veux,  avec le police et la dimension que tu veux,  tu as Geektool. Va voir là et si tu veux le code pour avoir au format 00.00.00,  je pourrais te l'envoyer.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> C0rentin et Darkn3xx. Je ne peux pas faire de coup-d'boulage, mais le coeur y est.
> 
> Après-midi test pour moi :



Wath, autant je preferais ton premier theme à ton deuxieme, autant celui dépasse les 2 autres!

Bravo et belle avancée!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mars 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Joli C0rentin  Et ce petit MBA bien ? :rateau:
> 
> Allez ça faisait longtemps, mon petit bureau :
> 
> ...


Adopté ! :love:








Merci


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Adopté ! :love:
> 
> Merci



La classe


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Tiens iDuck vous ici 

La classe !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

J'essaye le bois


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un petit nouveau :
> 
> 
> 
> [Clic for zoom]



Pourrais tu nous indiquer d'où tu tiens mon futur fond d'écran ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Si tu veux pour afficher l'heure et la date sur le bureau,  où tu veux,  avec le police et la dimension que tu veux,  tu as Geektool. Va voir là et si tu veux le code pour avoir au format 00.00.00,  je pourrais te l'envoyer.



Merci mais je préfère stattoo bien qu'il bugge sous léopard .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Pourrais tu nous indiquer d'où tu tiens mon futur fond d'écran ?



Je cherche ça et je te mets un lien 
EDIT : ici : http://cerium50.deviantart.com/art/au-and-bv-equal-1-87974738

EDIT 2 : Très joli desk C0rentin .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Merci Etienne .


----------



## link.javaux (22 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Tu as un lien pour les icônes du dock ?

Merci.


----------



## BS0D (22 Mars 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


>



Et pour avoir une barre de menu noire comme ça, tu utilises quoi?

J'aime bien la simplicité de ton desktop


----------



## mocmoc (22 Mars 2009)

Et zou ! 
pour le Wall, je me suis un peu amusé avec PixelMator sur Aurora


----------



## Icarus (22 Mars 2009)

C0rentin, comment as tu fais pour enlever de la barre du Finder, les infos comme Airport, l'heure, la batterie, etc. ?

Et aussi, tu l'as eu où l'icône "slurpcc" :love: ?

Merci ^^


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Avec onyx pour spotlight et pour le reste , c'est dans les préférences systèmes


----------



## Icarus (22 Mars 2009)

Ok merci, je vais tester ça ^^


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mars 2009)

Corentin et BS0D les icones de Link Javaux, elles sont là.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Icarus a dit:


> Et aussi, tu l'as eu où l'icône "slurpcc" :love: ?
> 
> Merci ^^



Ici .



jcfsw a dit:


> Corentin et BS0D les icones de Link Javaux, elles sont là.



Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Nouveau fond d'écran créé en faisant mumuse avec ma dernière série de photos :


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Avec des autres icônes ce serait encore plus beau !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Oui, je cherche des icônes grises à l'aspect en 2D ! Quand j'aurai trouvé, je reposte, promis


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Moi je verrai bien Blob au mieux  avec un dock transparent.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

J'aime pas trop les Blobs, en fait...

Du coup, je suis passée pour la première fois à un dock 2D sur le côté, avec des icônes texte inspirées des Kobhens :


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Un lien pour les icones ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

Bien mieux Marie bien mieux .


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> J'aime pas trop les Blobs, en fait...
> 
> Du coup, je suis passée pour la première fois à un dock 2D sur le côté, avec des icônes texte inspirées des Kobhens :



Moi, c'est les petits ronds sur le côté qui me "choquent". 

?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Moi, c'est les petits ronds sur le côté qui me "choquent".
> 
> ?



Pourtant, je suis un grand fan de sa création des "petits globes" :rateau:

Ils sont géniaux!

(mais c'est vrai que comme son fond est un peu plus "étrange" que les habituels, ils choquent un peu plus) - Mais cela ne retire rien au fait que c'est un superbe travail de Desk.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Icônes Trilettres ; rien de bien compliqué, un quart d'heure sous Toshop et c'est cuit .

@ pierre : les petits ronds ? Tu parles des Globes ou des indicateurs du dock ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (22 Mars 2009)

Des globes.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Mars 2009)

Imagine que ce sont les boutons d'une robe chinoise


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Et l'icône du disque dur ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Mars 2009)

Le raccord de la canule de trachéotomie ? :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (23 Mars 2009)

Just a joke, pour rester dans le ton du message ci-dessus :rateau: (je ne le garde pas, c'est pas mon style)




Pour ceux qui veulent ce fond d'écran, c'est par ici : http://www.europa-project.com


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Bof bof le fond .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Just a joke, pour rester dans le ton du message ci-dessus :rateau: (je ne le garde pas, c'est pas mon style)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wath, tu nous mettrais un gros caca de chien en fond d'écran, que tu arriverais à le rendre joli!

Suis impressionné par tes talents.


----------



## wath68 (23 Mars 2009)

Merci, mais il ne faut pas exagérer non plus, une crotte de chien... tss tss  
D'autant plus que je trouve ce wall' (le coeur) affreux, c'était juste un délire, rapport au message de Marie.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> D'autant plus que je trouve ce wall' (le coeur) affreux, c'était juste un délire, rapport au message de Marie.



J'avais bien compris et c'était le sens de ma remarque! Tu as réussi à rendre ce coeur (presque) joli!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

(Clic for zoom)


----------



## wath68 (23 Mars 2009)

WOW il est chouette celui-là !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> (Clic for zoom)



C'est Adium qui te sert de MSN? Il faudra que tu partages ton theme, car je n'arrive pas à retirer la petite croix au dessus comme toi...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Merci Wath 

@mad-gecko : pour adium , j'utilise pour la couleur HUD ou simplechezplusquoi et pour la liste des thèmes , apple pro.
Le type des fenêtres est groupe de bulles.

(Je cherche les liens et te les mets.)

EDIT :
http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=5264
http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=4999


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Edit: message incomprehensible, je n'arrive plus a m'exprimer.. lol

je laisse tomber, désolé pour le derangement


----------



## wath68 (23 Mars 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> (j'ai l'impression de pas être clair du tout ce soir, je sais pas pourquoi..)



Je te rassure, je n'ai rien compris 

Pour Adium, tu vas dans les préférences d'apparence, puis "type de fenêtre", et là tu peux choisir "fenêtre standard" ou "groupe de bulles" (comme Etienne), et tu peux virer l'affichage des groupes aussi si tu veux.
Il restera juste le nom et l'icône de statut.


 j'en profite pour poster mon nouveau desk'.
Un truc vite-fait, tout simple because j'avais envie d'un peu de ... simplicité.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je te rassure, je n'ai rien compris



Ce que je voulais dire: c'est que quand je mets "fenêtre standard", j'ai mon pseudo, mon statut et mon image qui aparaissent dans une zone au dessus de ma liste de contacts.

Cette zone est pratique pour changer facilement son pseudo (pour ceux qui le changent souvent en fonction de leur humeur)

Malheureusement, comme elle a un look qui diffère fort de mon bel Adium, je dois me résoudre à la supprimer!

La question était donc de savoir si il y a moyen de customizer l'apparence de cette zone.

C'est un peu plus clair ainsi quand je fais un effort pour bien m'exprimer?


----------



## wath68 (23 Mars 2009)

Je ne sais pas si on peux la customiser, mais tu peux très bien cacher cette zone en cliquant sur la petite pastille à droite de "contacts"(voir mon desk' plus haut).
:rose: j'ai découvert cette fonction il n'y a pas très longtemps, et c'est bien pratique pour changer de pseudo.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Très très très très très très très très très très beau Etienne vraiment .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

@ C0rentin , merci !


----------



## Pdg (24 Mars 2009)

Ca y est, je me décide à poster.

Alors après de nooooombreux (et encore, je pèse mes mots) tâtonnements, je n'ai toujours pas réussi à finaliser la chose.

Les icônes hardrive (les magnifiques "PodDrives") me plaisent bien, ainsi que les icônes des dossiers ("Aquave metal", pour beaucoup customisés par mes soins).

Le fond d'écran est simple mais sympathique.

Je n'ai pas encore finalisé les icônes sur le dock, parce que je n'en ai pas encore trouvé qui me plaisent bien. J'avais bien essayé les Blob, mais j'ai vraiment trop de mal à les lire. J'ai essayé divers sets assortis vert/noir mais je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver mon bonheur. Soit c'était fade, soit je n'ai pas trouvé d'icônes d'applications qui aille avec le set (j'ai bien essayé de les créer, mais sans résultat probant)... Si vous avez des suggestions, je suis preneur ! 

Voilà la capture :

Voir la pièce jointe 20446


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Bienvenue !

C'est un bon début, j'aime beaucoup !


----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2009)

+ 1.
J'aime bien le fond d'écran, mais pas du tout l'affreuse horloge Yahoo qui ne sert à rien.
Pour les icônes du dock, pas évident de trouver un set qui s'accorde avec ce fond, à part justement les "Blob" qui trancheraient bien.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Je verrais bien un dock alu curved 3D + des blob noires .


----------



## Pdg (24 Mars 2009)

Je refais le tout avec les "blob au mieux" et on voit ce que ça donne^^

Merci pour vos commentaires en tout cas !


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2009)

Superbe pdg mais avec les blob se sera grandiose


----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2009)

Ce suspense est insoutenable


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je verrais bien un dock alu curved 3D + des blob noires .



Celui-ci ?


----------



## Pdg (24 Mars 2009)

Et le suspense prend fin.

Voici le nouveau bureau, purgé de toute trace de Yahoo, icônes de piles modifiées, et agrémenté de blob.

Restent quelques détails (les "étoiles" de notification mail + lecteur RSS à mettre en gris, quelques icônes d'applis à fabriquer et reprendre quelques autres pour les franciser) et on verra à l'usage comment je me fais aux blob. 




Voir la pièce jointe 20454


----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2009)

Alsace Powa !!!



J'avais aussi du mal avec les Blob au début, en fait toutes les icônes en texte, mais là ça va, je m'y suis fais.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Très joli en effet beau boulot .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Celui-ci ?



Oui , celui-ci.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mars 2009)

Superbe pdg


----------



## Pdg (24 Mars 2009)

Merci pour vos commentaires !


----------



## JustMeJulien (25 Mars 2009)

Ancien wall avec nouvelles icones : 







[/URL][/IMG]

Plein Ecran : http://img293.imageshack.us/img293/2552/screenshotw.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Je suis pas fan du wall mais le reste est très beau .


----------



## JustMeJulien (25 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis pas fan du wall mais le reste est très beau .



Avec un nouveau wall ^^:








en dirty :


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Je trouve que c'est déjà un énorme pas en avant, bravo  et bonne continuation.


----------



## Darkn3xx (25 Mars 2009)




----------



## wath68 (25 Mars 2009)

BOUHHH !!! wrong section


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Mais joli wall .


----------



## Darkn3xx (25 Mars 2009)

Ou là, 3h de cours aujourd'hui, je peux même pas mettre ça sur le compte de la fatigue :rateau:


----------



## .to (26 Mars 2009)

JustMeJulien : quel est le nom du pack d'icônes que tu utilises ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Mars 2009)

.to : *Mistikons*


----------



## BS0D (26 Mars 2009)

La photo (enfin, la main plutôt) c'est la mienne. Pas trop eu le temps de retravailler les niveaux sous PS mais j'aime bien sa simplicité.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> La photo (enfin, la main plutôt) c'est la mienne. Pas trop eu le temps de retravailler les niveaux sous PS mais j'aime bien sa simplicité.



Very nice!


Juste une petite question rien à voir: ce n'est pas dans ce fil que quelqu'un s'est plaint qu'en installant adium 1.3.3, il avait perdu l'apparence de ses fenetres de messages?

C'est un message qui m'avait frappé et que je n'arrive plus à retrouver...

J'avais la 1.3.3 puis repassé à la 2 pour afficher les pseudos colorés msn, puis je me suis que la 3 était plus importante, et quand j'y suis revenu j'ai perdu ma belle apparence et de gros bugs dans ma fenetre de messages!



Je suis certain d'avoir vu un message dans ce sens sur MacGé mais impossible à retrouver.


----------



## wath68 (26 Mars 2009)

Très jolie photo BSOD 

C'est quoi exactement ton problème, Mad ?
Moi j'avais perdu l'apparence des fenêtre de conversation du thème HUD pour Adium.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

C'est le bas des fenetres de conversations qui est devenu tout laid!







Il me fait un effet horrible ainsi quelque soit le thème choisi. Ce n'est donc pas lui à incriminer.

Pourtant, ma première migration à la 1.3.3 s'était passée sans soucis.


----------



## wath68 (26 Mars 2009)

C'est le thème HUD ?

Si oui, il faut réinstaller tous les éléments.
Regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-desktop-sous-osx-180405-307.html, j'en parlais dans le message n°6134 et EQmA m'a conseillé de ré-installer les éléments.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est le thème HUD ?
> 
> Si oui, il faut réinstaller tous les éléments.
> Regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-desktop-sous-osx-180405-307.html, j'en parlais dans le message n°6134 et EQmA m'a conseillé de ré-installer les éléments.



Comme je le dis cela le fait sur TOUS les themes!

Haa c'est bien le message que je cherchais désespérement. Pourtant j'avais fait une recherche sur HUD adium" et n'étais pas retombé dessus...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Encore un grand merci Wath pour tes conseils en privé, je n'avais même pas découvert le gestionnaire d'extras.. Honte sur moi.

Je pensais que le menu préférences faisait tout!


Merci 1,000 fois!


----------



## wath68 (26 Mars 2009)

De rien.

Le plus simple à faire :
- désinstaller tout les extras HUD d'Adium,
- fermer Adium,
- charger le pack HUD, si tu ne l'as pas déjà,
- dans le dossier Adium HUD v2, aller directement au sous-dossier n°2 (double-click to install)
- installer les quatre Xtras (en re-démarrant Adium entre chaque install')
- allez au sous dossier n°3 (install Hirogen's message style) et installer le style en suivant le lien inclus.
INSTALL ONLY THE ADIUM MESSAGE STYLE !!!


Voili voilà


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Il faut regarder le bon coté: Recréer un nouveau theme adium veut dire de nouvelles idées.. donc on recommence tout son bureau.. lol







Ou encore ceci plutôt, je balance entre les deux:









Humeur niveaux de gris de ces temps ci il faut croire...


Seul regret: le "bazar" pour afficher les paroles sur le bureau n'est pas assez configurable à mon goût.


Bonne nuit à tertous'


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Tu utilises quoi pour la les lyrics ?

Tu pourrais utiliser DesktopLyrics.

En tout cas très joli shot ! (toi aussi BS0D).


----------



## Zibiolo (27 Mars 2009)

Oui, j'aime beaucoup le p'tit dernier ! Très sobre et élégant


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu utilises quoi pour la les lyrics ?
> 
> Tu pourrais utiliser DesktopLyrics.



C'est bien ce que j'utilise!
Ce que je lui reproche, c'est que je ne sais pas descendre un peu le texte dans ma fenêtre.
Comme on le voit, il est trop sur le dessus et j'aurais voulu laisser un vide de 10-15 pixels.

et si je définis la fenêtre comme décalée de 20 pixels, la zone blanche derrière descend aussi. Ce qui n'est pas l'effet désiré.

Pour l'alignement vertical du texte, je n'ai pas le choix, c'est haut-bas ou centré... :mouais:

Bah je l'aime quand même comme cela!


----------



## spiderfish (27 Mars 2009)

salut a tts
je participe un peut^^
mon wall 
ou:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url][/IMG]
jutilise candi bar pour les icon et les doc colore
jespère que aurra marcher au pire je recomencerais^^


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> C'est bien ce que j'utilise!
> Ce que je lui reproche, c'est que je ne sais pas descendre un peu le texte dans ma fenêtre.
> Comme on le voit, il est trop sur le dessus et j'aurais voulu laisser un vide de 10-15 pixels.
> 
> ...



Sinon tu as la solution GeekTool (qui fait pleins d'autres choses).


----------



## wath68 (27 Mars 2009)

Encore dans la simplicité.
J'ai juste un peu modifié mon dernier wall', rien de spécial.





@ Mad-Gecko : joli le wall'. Ça en jette avec les petits globes de Marie.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Mad-Gecko : joli le wall'. Ça en jette avec les petits globes de Marie.



Que ferions nous sans Marie et ses petits globes? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Je veux bien ton fond d'écran s'il te plaît :rose:.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Si c'est à Wath que tu demandes, je peux pas t'aider...
Par contre , le mien, c'est un des wall par défaut de Leopard!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sinon tu as la solution GeekTool (qui fait pleins d'autres choses).



Je pense avoir fait ce qui est demandé dans ton lien, et cela ,'a pas l'air de fonctionner 







Si je change la couleur de fond, il me met bien un rectangle de la bonne couleur mais impossible d'afficher les paroles!

Pas de texte dans le petit cadre .. Peut être à cause de Itunes 8,1?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Aucune idée j'avais juste utiliser GeekTool pour "cacher" la barre des menus une fois en utilisant un fichier image.

Pour le fond d'écran c'est bien Wath .


----------



## wath68 (27 Mars 2009)

Et hop, un 'tit pack 
http://www.partage-facile.com/OWZQ92PSK5/winona.zip


----------



## spiderfish (27 Mars 2009)

salut site vous sauriez me dire le nom de lutilitair qui affiche en transparent l'heur cpu date et autre sur le bureau? je ne parvient pas a le trouver .
merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (27 Mars 2009)

C'est des widgets Yahoo il me semble.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Et hop, un 'tit pack
> http://www.partage-facile.com/OWZQ92PSK5/winona.zip



Merci .



spiderfish a dit:


> salut site vous sauriez me dire le nom de lutilitair qui affiche en transparent l'heur cpu date et autre sur le bureau? je ne parvient pas a le trouver .
> merci d'avance



Où Statoo.

Edit : Wath pour le numéro 7 de Winona tu ne l'aurais pas sans Winona ? :rose:
J'aime bien les couleurs.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Mars 2009)

Gecko m'a donné l'idée de me replonger dans les fonds d'écran par défaut, et ça donne ça :





Finalement, j'aime beaucoup le dock à droite, c'est plus pratique qu'en bas. Et j'ai fini par masquer mon DD, puisqu'en fait je n'utilisais jamais ce raccourci.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Magnifique encore !

Ps : Merci encore Wath !


----------



## wath68 (28 Mars 2009)

Trop bien le dock de coté. Et ce wall' m'a toujours plut, c'est d'ailleurs le seul d'origine que j'ai gardé.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Mars 2009)

Et avec Bowtie :


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2009)

Pas tout à fait terminé mais ça avance.






Marie il est superbe le tien


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Mars 2009)

Merci 

Ton chat est beau, mais pourquoi rajouter toutes ces couleurs ? Pourquoi du rouge et du bleu dans la barre de menu et le dock alors que le fond est vert ?


----------



## mocmoc (28 Mars 2009)

:sleep:




edit : le desk avec le chat plus haut, bah c'est pas très beau en fait.. 
Meuh non j'déconne


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Mars 2009)

mocmoc : c'est quoi ce croisement XP/Aurora ? :mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Ton chat est beau, mais pourquoi rajouter toutes ces couleurs ? Pourquoi du rouge et du bleu dans la barre de menu et le dock alors que le fond est vert ?




Parce qu'il est pas tout à fait terminé et parce que moi et les couleurs....Merci pour ton avis je vais en tenir compte.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

Magnifique vos shots j'espère vous en reposter un rapidement !


----------



## wath68 (28 Mars 2009)

Toujours le même fond d'écran. J'ai juste changé les icônes.
La base c'est les Reflections Dock by Styrizo ... mais sans reflets maintenant :rateau:
J'ai essayé avec le dock de coté, et carrément ça m'a rendu fou lol, impossible à m'y faire.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2009)

Sobre et beau superbe Wath


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2009)

Voilà !

Il me reste encore le crayon bleu de aLunch à modifier et ce sera presque bon au niveau couleur, t'en penses quoi Marie ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Mars 2009)

Je vais être désagréablement honnête, mais j'accroche pas, il y a trop de testostérone arômatisée au tuning :rateau:

Ceci dit, objectivement, l'unité de couleurs sera bonne quand tu auras fini de corriger la barre de menus ; c'est une bonne idée d'avoir mis la corbeille du rouge des feux de stop !
Donc c'est pas ma tasse de thé, mais objectivement, c'est bien  !


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2009)

Je sais, je sais moi aussi les voitures je ne les laisse qu'un temps en fond d'écran, mais j'ai rien trouvé qui me botté en fond noir & blanc, j'ai peut-être pas cherché au bon endroit.


----------



## mocmoc (28 Mars 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Je sais, je sais moi aussi les voitures je ne les laisse qu'un temps en fond d'écran, mais j'ai rien trouvé qui me botté en fond noir & blanc, j'ai peut-être pas cherché au bon endroit.


Et le chat ? moi je l'aimais bien la photo du chat !.. :rateau:


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Mars 2009)

:love:


----------



## spiderfish (28 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci .
> 
> 
> 
> ...






thk pour le lien!^^


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Mars 2009)

Finalement, tout ce gris, c'était trop triste (mais bon, hier, j'étais déprimée, alors ça m'allait bien ). J'ai ressorti un vieux wall :





Et le dock est passé à gauche .


----------



## plo0m (28 Mars 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je vais être désagréablement honnête, mais j'accroche pas, il y a trop de testostérone arômatisée au tuning :rateau:



Marie, il faudra un jour que je te demande en mariage, tu dis souvent que je me prépare à écrire avant que je le fasse.

Je m'étais fait cette reflexion tantôt au boulot ( avec presque les mêmes termes) et m'étais dit que je la posterais au soir.

Devancé! (et ce n'est pas la première fois que ca arrive)

:rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Marie, il faudra un jour que je te demande en mariage, tu dis souvent que je me prépare à écrire avant que je le fasse.
> 
> Je m'étais fait cette reflexion tantôt au boulot ( avec presque les mêmes termes) et m'étais dit que je la posterais au soir.
> 
> ...




C'est pour quand ?


----------



## Zibiolo (29 Mars 2009)

On est invités j'espère !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Yang


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mars 2009)

c'est quoi l'icone entre le finder et la corbeille ?

jolis desks !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

Slurpee.


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Slurpee.



merci !

et c'est pour quelle application ?


----------



## mocmoc (29 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Yang


C'est super beau MAIS : Question Conne :
Tu garde ce desk tout le temps ? C'est pas un peu chaud pour bosser ?


----------



## eleonooore (29 Mars 2009)

mocmoc a dit:


> C'est super beau MAIS : Question Conne :
> Tu garde ce desk tout le temps ? C'est pas un peu chaud pour bosser ?



A mon (humble) avis, il suffit d'un bon lanceur.
Depuis que j'utilise QuickSilver, je m'aperçois que je m'en sers pour ouvrir des applis qui sont pourtant dans mon Dock.
Donc un jour, elles pourraient ne plus y être que ça ne changerait pas grand chose.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> merci !
> 
> et c'est pour quelle application ?



Safari 



mocmoc a dit:


> C'est super beau MAIS : Question Conne :
> Tu garde ce desk tout le temps ? C'est pas un peu chaud pour bosser ?



Un petit &#63743; + Shift + A et je suis dans mes applications .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

eleonooore a dit:


> A mon (humble) avis, il suffit d'un bon lanceur.
> Depuis que j'utilise QuickSilver, je m'aperçois que je m'en sers pour ouvrir des applis qui sont pourtant dans mon Dock.
> Donc un jour, elles pourraient ne plus y être que ça ne changerait pas grand chose.



Tout à fait d'accord, je suis du même avis,

Avec Quicksilver, plus besoin de dock.

Le seul besoin du dock que j'ai, c'est pour lancer mozila de temps en temps. MACOSX sans dock est tres envisageable pour moi


----------



## wath68 (31 Mars 2009)

Nouveau desk' ... à la C0rentin's Style


----------



## eleonooore (31 Mars 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Nouveau desk' ... à la C0rentin's Style



Alors là, je dis wow :love:

(la corbeille vient d'où, dis ?)


----------



## wath68 (31 Mars 2009)

:rose: Merci.

La corbeille vient du pack Porcelain Cans by Bombia Design


----------



## link.javaux (1 Avril 2009)

pour répondre à la question de C0rentin et BS0D à la page 326, 

les icones tu peux les trouver là; 
http://mcr70.deviantart.com/art/TEXT-ICONS-capsule-shaped-115502665

et pour BS0D désolé, je n'ai qu'une demi heure d'internet et je saurais pas t'expliquer vite pour la barre des menu noir, mais demande à C0rentin ou qqun d autre, je suis pas le seul à savoir.

Sinon mon nouveau en vitesse;


----------



## Sim le pirate (1 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Nouveau desk' ... à la C0rentin's Style



Super wall ! Tu sais d'où il vient ??


----------



## wath68 (1 Avril 2009)

Le wall' c'est Childhood by Psychopulse, et il se trouve dans un des deux packs Dreams, je ne sais plus lequel.


----------



## eleonooore (1 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Le wall' c'est Childhood by Psychopulse, et il se trouve dans un des deux packs Dreams, je ne sais plus lequel.



Le deuxième 



wath68 a dit:


> :rose: Merci.
> 
> La corbeille vient du pack Porcelain Cans by Bombia Design



Merci à toi, sont bien belles ces corbeilles.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Nouveau desk' ... à la C0rentin's Style



Quand on se fait "copier" c'est que c'est du bon , bravo Wath magnifique shot .


----------



## wath68 (1 Avril 2009)

Merci, merci, mais aucun mérite, c'est pratiquement du copier-voler


----------



## mocmoc (1 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Nouveau desk' ... à la C0rentin's Style



WOow, très beau. on peut avoir le dock stp ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

Ici .


----------



## wath68 (1 Avril 2009)

J'allais le dire lol. Merci C0rentin.

En fait, j'ai changé de dock depuis. J'ai mis celui-là, qui va mieux avec ce genre d'icônes :


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

P'tite update , juste pour le soleil .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

tres joli desk wath et c0rentin (desole mais je suis en qwerty)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> P'tite update , juste pour le soleil .



Pour in coup qui d'avot du soleil à Tournai, faut en faire profiter tertous


----------



## NoobSmoke (2 Avril 2009)

My Desk


----------



## BS0D (2 Avril 2009)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> My Desk


Grisounet et sobre comme j'aime 
(et ça sent le Picturesque pour le preview )


----------



## jujusous3 (2 Avril 2009)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> My Desk



Salu, je trouve ton thème magnifique, notamment le calendrier à droite, tout est sobre et classe, il y a aussi la façon dont itunes est représenté, je veux dire le fait que ça soit mis en fondu de ton fond d'écran à droite, je suis vraiment débutant dans la customisation, je me suis un peu renseigner, mais ça reste compliqué, et difficile d'avoir quelquechose de cohérent entre le icones, le dock et tout le reste, tu pourrais me donner quelques pistes pour avoir le même résultat que toi? ça serait vraiment sympa, notamment pour itunes, parce que j'avais trouvé un truc du genre totalcontrol pour itunes, mais le soucis c'est qu'il faut démarrer itunes, puis le logiciel, n'y a t'il pas d'autres moyens?


----------



## NoobSmoke (2 Avril 2009)

jujusous3

Salut,

Pour le controller iTunes, il s'agit de Bowtie avec le thème : *Zukunft Consended Black

*Tu pourras trouver ton bonheur ici : http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewforum.php?id=2

Nombres d'icônes, thèmes, remplacement s'y trouvent*

Docks : http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16794089

Bowtie : http://www.bowtieapp.com/ ( distribuée avec 11 packs de thèmes ) le mien : *http://rapidshare.com/files/216523530/Zukunft-Condensed.zip_Folder.zip


*Mon fond d'écran : 

*


*Icônes : *http://rapidshare.com/files/216525846/57.zip


Le calendrier et l'heure c'est Yahoo Widget engine, tu le trouveras en recherchant sur Google.


Voilà


----------



## wath68 (2 Avril 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Grisounet et sobre comme j'aime
> (et ça sent le Picturesque pour le preview )



 Apparemment il a du succès le bundle.
Personnellement, j'adore Picturesque.

@ NoobSmoke : vraiment très classe  je dirais même plus, classieux.


----------



## jujusous3 (2 Avril 2009)

Un Enormeeee merci !! C'est vraiment sympa de ta part, d'avoir répondu aussi rapidement d'abord, et de m'avoir donné tous les petites composantes de ton thème


----------



## Darkn3xx (2 Avril 2009)

Génial Picturesque je ne connaissais pas 

Nouveau p'tit bureau presque intégralement repris du thème *Mistikons* qui est superbe :love:





Icônes : *Slika+Perfilux* et *CS3-Like Icon Set*


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

NoobSmoke a dit:


> My Desk
> 
> IMG



Question bête, mais les carrés en haut à droite, c'est une manière d'indiquer l'heure? Cela m'intrigue...


----------



## wath68 (2 Avril 2009)

il est 12h05 et 16 secondes.

Les carrés du haut représentent les heures.
Les gros carrés au milieu représentent les dizaines de minutes.
Les petits carrés au milieu représentent les minutes.
Les tout petits carrés du bas représentent les secondes.






http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/eleeno-g

Les montres qui ont inspirées le widget sont terribles :
http://www.tokyoflash.com/fr/watches/1/


----------



## NoobSmoke (2 Avril 2009)

Exact Mad-gecko

C'est simple : 

Les petits carrés représentent les heures, les grands carrés les 10aines de minutes, les rectangles les minutes.



Pour le lien du Widget : http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/eleeno-g

Edit : Toasted by wath68


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Une fois n'est pas coutume, voici le mien.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

Sobre, efficace encore plus minimaliste que moi .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sobre, efficace encore plus minimaliste que moi .


Et encore, j'ai 3 applis d'ouvertes !


----------



## jujusous3 (2 Avril 2009)

NoobSmoke : Tout marche nickel, ya juste un petit truc, les petits points lumineux affichés en dessous des icones du dock ne sont plus présents quand je démarre les applis, c'est spécifique au dock d'origine seulement, ou je peux le rajouter sur celui là aussi ? Merci encore!


----------



## shenrone (2 Avril 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Génial Picturesque je ne connaissais pas
> 
> Nouveau p'tit bureau presque intégralement repris du thème *Mistikons* qui est superbe :love:
> 
> ...



Un petit lien pour le wall en 1920x1200 ce serait l'extase


----------



## mocmoc (2 Avril 2009)




----------



## jujusous3 (2 Avril 2009)

Quelqu'un pourrai t'il m'indiquer où trouver le calendrier de NoobSmoke, je sais je suis lourd...j'ai cherché sur 4-5 pages de yahoo widget en tapant "calendar" mais j'ai pas trouvé le même, merci d'avance


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Avril 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Un petit lien pour le wall en 1920x1200 ce serait l'extase



Hop et voilà, *ici* !


----------



## DeepDark (3 Avril 2009)

(click for full size)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> (click for full size)



Sympa, j'aime bien. 

Fais gaffe quand même Deep, on t'a piqué ton Dock.


----------



## DeepDark (3 Avril 2009)

No dock (ou très peu). 

Simplement Quicksilver


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Très joli mon ami :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> No dock (ou très peu).
> 
> Simplement Quicksilver



Très bon choix!

J'adhère aussi à cette philosophie.


----------



## NoobSmoke (3 Avril 2009)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrai t'il m'indiquer où trouver le calendrier de NoobSmoke, je sais je suis lourd...j'ai cherché sur 4-5 pages de yahoo widget en tapant "calendar" mais j'ai pas trouvé le même, merci d'avance



Alors déjà pour ta question concernant le dock, les points lumineux disparaissent en effet, par contre, il y a une petite lueur si tu observes bien, mais si ça te gêne, tu peux toujours les rajouter les points lumineux, avec candybar 

Pour mon calendrier : 

http://rapidshare.com/files/216825279/Calendar.widget


Voilà


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> No dock (ou très peu).
> 
> Simplement Quicksilver



Je découvre ce programme petit-à-petit, et il est juste démentiel.
Comment est-ce-que j'ai pu passer à coté tout ce temps ?

Sinon, super fond d'écran DD, j'adore ce style.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Un très bon guide pour Quicksilver mais en anglais :sick:.


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2009)

Wow merci beaucoup 
En tant que grand spécialiste, connaîtrais-tu un moyen d'afficher le nombre de mails reçus (avec Mail) dans la barre des menus ?
J'ai essayé un programme, dont j'ai oublié le nom (Unread Count ou un truc dans le genre) mais il m'a complètement détraqué Mail; il ne retenait plus du tout mes mots de passe.

Et en passant, un nouveau vieux wall' :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Ça peut-être ?

Joli bureau !


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2009)

Merci beaucoup, mais le lien de téléchargement indique Error 404.
Pas grave, je vais bien finir par trouver quelque chose.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Et ça ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, mais le lien de téléchargement indique Error 404. (...)


Tiens c'est curieux, ça fonctionne bien chez moi.
C'est l'appli ManilaMail 1.5.


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2009)

Oui, j'arrive jusqu'à la page de ManilaMail, mais quand je cliques sur Download Naaoow ... error 404 

Merci C0rentin, cela m'a l'air parfait ça, je vais tester de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Génial j'espère que cela correspondra à tes besoins .

Shot du jour .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> (...) Shot du jour .


Sympa, ça donne une impression de fraicheur. 
Sauf la couleur de la corbeille.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Jonas Rask où rien 

Le fond d'écran pour ceux qui veulent .


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2009)

Youpi tralala, bonne nouvelle, Mail a bugué exactement comme l'autre jour. 
Plus moyen d'enregistrer aucun mot de passe.
Donc, je vais laisser tomber la barre des menus et faire plus simple, Growl.

Ha oui, très joli desk' m'sieur !!!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Merci .


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Wow merci beaucoup
> En tant que grand spécialiste, connaîtrais-tu un moyen d'afficher le nombre de mails reçus (avec Mail) dans la barre des menus ?
> J'ai essayé un programme, dont j'ai oublié le nom (Unread Count ou un truc dans le genre) mais il m'a complètement détraqué Mail; il ne retenait plus du tout mes mots de passe.
> 
> Et en passant, un nouveau vieux wall' :



Très joli Wath, toi aussi tu sombres dans le minimalisme 

Un petit lien pour le wall ?


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2009)

Merci.
Ouaip, j'en avais un peu marre de cette chasse aux icônes 

Tree by Chochyy


----------



## dmo95 (3 Avril 2009)

Le petit dernier : My Coffee Desktop !



​


----------



## jujusous3 (3 Avril 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Le petit dernier : My Coffee Desktop !
> 
> 
> 
> ​




Très joli, ça donne vraiment une ambiance...

Aurais-tu quelques liens pour les icones ou le wallpaper? 

Sinon tes ventilos sont à 1800 t/min, tu as quoi comme machine ? Parce que moi avec mon macbook pro je descend jamais en dessous des 1950...


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Avril 2009)

Voilà mon dernier :


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Nouveau desk :






(clic for zoom)




Joli wath .


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Avril 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Très joli vos bureaux les amigos .


----------



## link.javaux (4 Avril 2009)

j'ai juste changé le fond d'écran;


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Le contraste noir-couleurs ça change .


----------



## iShin (4 Avril 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Très joli Wath, toi aussi tu sombres dans le minimalisme  Un petit lien pour le wall ?



+ 1
Le wall est très sympa, un lien stp ? 


Edit : J'ai pas les yeux en face des trous... Merci


----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2009)

... oui, 2ème message de la page :rateau:


----------



## Looyi (5 Avril 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Le petit dernier : My Coffee Desktop !
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Joli ! Quelqu'un aurait-il un lien pour les widgets indiquant l'état de la batterie et l'heure svp ? Merci  =)


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2009)

Looyi a dit:


> Joli ! Quelqu'un aurait-il un lien pour les widgets indiquant l'état de la batterie et l'heure svp ? Merci  =)



L'heure cela doit être Neon Clock pour la batterie ?


----------



## Zibiolo (5 Avril 2009)

SUperbes les derniers wall !

J'me demandais comment vous faites pour vos aperçus de screens? Ils sont sympas à mort


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

On utilise Photoshop, Pixelmator ou autres ou bien SnapShooter qui fonctionne sous Rosetta et qui donc sera inutilisable avec Snow Leopard.


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> SnapShooter qui fonctionne sous Rosetta et qui donc sera inutilisable avec Snow Leopard.



HS/ vu que j'ai tiger et mon mac n'acceptera pas SnowLéopard je pourrais toujours l'utiliser !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> On utilise Photoshop, Pixelmator ou autres ou bien SnapShooter qui fonctionne sous Rosetta et qui donc sera inutilisable avec Snow Leopard.



Si, ce sera utilisable avec SL mais il faudra penser à installer Rosetta qui sera une option d'installation.


----------



## michel78 (5 Avril 2009)

BONJOUR

quelqu'un pourrait m'aider je voudrais ouvrir des fichiers cwk et je n'y arrive pas !!! je n'ai pas de MAC


----------



## anthony62a (5 Avril 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> j'ai juste changé le fond d'écran;



quel thème a tu installé pour avoir cette barre noire?
c'est avec magnifique je suppose?

sinon ce thème change quoi? car j'en est un qui fait la barre noire mais il change les fenêtres etc.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si, ce sera utilisable avec SL mais il faudra penser à installer Rosetta qui sera une option d'installation.



De toute manière on trouve des .psd pour les aperçus partout !


----------



## dmo95 (5 Avril 2009)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Très joli, ça donne vraiment une ambiance...
> 
> Aurais-tu quelques liens pour les icones ou le wallpaper?
> 
> Sinon tes ventilos sont à 1800 t/min, tu as quoi comme machine ? Parce que moi avec mon macbook pro je descend jamais en dessous des 1950...



Pour les wallpapers je ne sais plus exactement ou je les ai eu, donc j'ai up le tout sur mon ftp.

Les icones proviennes essentiellement de smashingmagazine.com.

Et les widgets sont des widgets Yahoo! Neon Clock et Neon Gauges System Info ainsi que widescapeWeather.

Voili voilou


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> ... oui, 2ème message de la page :rateau:



Wath, où as tu trouvés ton icône de Quicksilver dans la berre de menu le "QS" ?


----------



## wath68 (5 Avril 2009)

Ce n'est pas QuickSilver, mais LastFM : http://www.lastfm.fr/download


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas QuickSilver, mais LastFM : http://www.lastfm.fr/download



Je croyais....désolé....:rose:. 

Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## wath68 (5 Avril 2009)

Je t'en prie.

Allez hop, un petit nouveau pour fêter la fin du week-end ...


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2009)

SUPERBE !!!!


----------



## anthony62a (5 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> quel thème a tu installé pour avoir cette barre noire?
> c'est avec magnifique je suppose?
> 
> sinon ce thème change quoi? car j'en est un qui fait la barre noire mais il change les fenêtres etc.



une p'tite réponse?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je t'en prie.
> 
> Allez hop, un petit nouveau pour fêter la fin du week-end ...



Concept tres original à exploiter sans hesitations!

j'adore


----------



## link.javaux (5 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> quel thème a tu installé pour avoir cette barre noire?
> c'est avec magnifique je suppose?
> 
> sinon ce thème change quoi? car j'en est un qui fait la barre noire mais il change les fenêtres etc.



non c'est pas un thème, tu remplaces le fichier "Sartfiles.bin" dans le répertoire suivant;

system/library/privateframework/CoreUI.Frameworks/versions/A/Resources


parc celui ci; http://rapidshare.com/files/217846943/SArtFile.bin.html

et ça devrait allé.


----------



## jujusous3 (5 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je t'en prie.
> 
> Allez hop, un petit nouveau pour fêter la fin du week-end ...




Excellent en effet, très bonne idée cette façon d'intégrer les éléments dans l'image, j'adore:love:


Sinon tu utilise quel application pour afficher la pochette d'itunes sur le bureau, j'ai testé plusieurs logiciels de ce type mais sans vraiment avoir le même affichage que toi...Merci et bonne fin de Week End à tous! Ya pas à dire ça finit bien avec tous ces magnifiques desktop !


----------



## Looyi (5 Avril 2009)

dmo95 a dit:


> Pour les wallpapers je ne sais plus exactement ou je les ai eu, donc j'ai up le tout sur mon ftp.
> 
> Les icones proviennes essentiellement de smashingmagazine.com.
> 
> ...



Merci à jcfsw et à dmo95


----------



## Zibiolo (5 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je t'en prie.
> 
> Allez hop, un petit nouveau pour fêter la fin du week-end ...




Excellent ce wall !


----------



## wath68 (6 Avril 2009)

Merci very much. 

Pour ceux qui voudraient le wall', il est ici :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Attendrissant ton bureau Wath68 :rose:.


----------



## Alexander Riku (6 Avril 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> non c'est pas un thème, tu remplaces le fichier "Sartfiles.bin" dans le répertoire suivant;
> 
> system/library/privateframework/CoreUI.Frameworks/versions/A/Resources
> 
> ...



Merci pour le lien, mais avant de tester, cela change la barre du haut seulement ? Quel dock utilises tu ? j'aimerais bien tester le dock noir comme ca


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Merci pour le lien, mais avant de tester, cela change la barre du haut seulement ?



Que la barre du haut, d'ailleurs faut-il faire un disable core ui pour les SArtFile.bin ?


----------



## link.javaux (6 Avril 2009)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> Merci pour le lien, mais avant de tester, cela change la barre du haut seulement ? Quel dock utilises tu ? j'aimerais bien tester le dock noir comme ca



ça change la barre du haut (couleur de spotlight) et quand tu fais fait clic gauche, la couleur n'est plus pareil non plus.

Pour le dock... J'ai fait des icons à partir du dock "capsule" que tu peux trouver ici
J'ai supprimé le fond grâce à mirage; ici (lis la FAQ dans l'image disque si ta un problème d'affichage du dock)
J'ai mis une barre noir que j'ai fait moi-même que tu peux avoir là
J'ai utilisé GeekTool pour l'afficher sur le bureau
Et comme je suis motivé parce que ma mère est en train de me faire des pains perdu, en prime, les icones, le séparateur et les indicateurs; là

Si tu veux plus d'info pour un truc, hésite pas



C0rentin a dit:


> Que la barre du haut, d'ailleurs faut-il faire un disable core ui pour les SArtFile.bin ?



pense pas non, c'est pas plutôt pour les Artfiles ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

J'ai vérifié c'est bien ça .


----------



## Darkn3xx (6 Avril 2009)

Sympa ce bureau Wath 

Nouveau bureau, besoin de simplicité :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Salut , magnifique le dock , un lien stp ?
Merci !


----------



## Darkn3xx (6 Avril 2009)

Dock : *Setla Dock*
Icônes du dock : *The Kohbens Iconset*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Magnifique Darkn3xx, vous me suivez tous dans le minimalisme ou quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Nouveau desk :






(Clic for zoom).


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Avril 2009)

EDIT: 9 minutes, nouveau record !


----------



## anthony62a (7 Avril 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> non c'est pas un thème, tu remplaces le fichier "Sartfiles.bin" dans le répertoire suivant;
> 
> system/library/privateframework/CoreUI.Frameworks/versions/A/Resources
> 
> ...



ça marche pas... :mouais:

c'est bizarre, j'ai redémarré le mac mais rien n'a changé.

sinon en théorie, il change la barre en noir et spotlight? en quel couleur? et quand on fait clic droit? merci

edit: c'est bon merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Nouveau desk



Très joli l'ami  .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2009)

Merci


----------



## link.javaux (7 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> edit: c'est bon merci



y a moyen de mettre le text en blanc si tu veux


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Avril 2009)

un petit nouveau, vu que je m'ennuie avec léopard et le tackpad multitouch me donne une crampe ! :rateau:





snapshooter ne souve pas et la case ouvrir avec rosetta est grisée !

PS: vive tiger et le mac mini!:rateau:


----------



## link.javaux (7 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> snapshooter ne souve pas et la case ouvrir avec rosetta est grisée !
> PS: vive tiger et le mac mini!:rateau:



hum j'ai eu ça aussi, je pense qu'il faut enlever le petit cadenas en bas de la fenêtre pomme+i, fermer la fenêtre et la réouvrir ou une combine bidon comme ça

edit; je viens de mettre une nouveau thème alors... voilà;


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Avril 2009)

j'avais trop chaud (chauffage mbp qui se désactive pas) alors j'ai mis un wall um peu plus froid.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> un petit nouveau, vu que je m'ennuie avec léopard et le tackpad multitouch me donne une crampe ! :rateau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



T'as un nouveau mac ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h54 ----------




link.javaux a dit:


> hum j'ai eu ça aussi, je pense qu'il faut enlever le petit cadenas en bas de la fenêtre pomme+i, fermer la fenêtre et la réouvrir ou une combine bidon comme ça
> 
> edit; je viens de mettre une nouveau thème alors... voilà;



T'as mis le superbe wall :love:

Très joli


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> hum j'ai eu ça aussi, je pense qu'il faut enlever le petit cadenas en bas de la fenêtre pomme+i, fermer la fenêtre et la réouvrir ou une combine bidon comme ça
> 
> edit; je viens de mettre une nouveau thème alors... voilà;



Whoo tu as tout modifié, c'est juste de l'excellent travail.

Continue :love:.


----------



## link.javaux (8 Avril 2009)

merci les gars :love:


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'as un nouveau mac ?



malheureusement, non, c'était le mbp de mon frère qui me l'a prété hier. :love:

j'était sur la séssion invité, car lui, il a éxactement la session basique de léopard :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (8 Avril 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> je viens de mettre une nouveau thème alors... voilà;



La grande classe  Très beau, en rouge et noir.


----------



## Darkn3xx (8 Avril 2009)

Wallpaper : *Ecosystem*
Dock : *Setla Dock*
Icônes : *LeopAqua* & *Slick Drives Remake*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Très joli mais je trouve pas que le dock va bien avec le reste mais sinon bien réalisé .


----------



## anthony62a (8 Avril 2009)

petit dernier:


clean:




dirty:


----------



## wath68 (8 Avril 2009)

C'est dingue le nombre de fonds d'écran avec des montgolfières 
Je soupçonne l'existence d'un club de fétichistes des ballons et autres trucs volants gonflables 

Comme dit juste là au-dessus, c'est bien fichu, joli travail.

Edit : je parlais bien sûr du desk' de Darkn3xx ... quoique ça marche aussi avec celui d'Anthony (cf. les montgolfières)


 ok, je sors...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2009)

Anthony, si tu pouvais éviter de mettre directement les images en 1280x800, ce serait sympa.


----------



## link.javaux (8 Avril 2009)

anthony62a, un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## anthony62a (8 Avril 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> anthony62a, un lien pour le wall ?



pas de problème le voilà :
http://burnsflipper.deviantart.com/art/I-Love-Music-wallpaper-46112225


----------



## Ralph_ (8 Avril 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> hum j'ai eu ça aussi, je pense qu'il faut enlever le petit cadenas en bas de la fenêtre pomme+i, fermer la fenêtre et la réouvrir ou une combine bidon comme ça
> 
> edit; je viens de mettre une nouveau thème alors... voilà;


tu pourrais donner quelques précisions sur ton mod? le titre des chansons, ainsi que le thème?

merci par avance


----------



## link.javaux (8 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> pas de problème le voilà :
> http://burnsflipper.deviantart.com/art/I-Love-Music-wallpaper-46112225



merci mec



Ralph_ a dit:


> tu pourrais donner quelques précisions sur ton mod? le titre des chansons, ainsi que le thème?
> 
> merci par avance



l'application pour mettre le thème; lien
le thème plexis; lien

et pour le dock, c'est marqué dans les deux trois pages précédentes...


----------



## Ralph_ (8 Avril 2009)

Merci


----------



## corso (9 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Petites questions, Magnifique ne mange pas de ressources ?
Désinstallable sans poser de problèmes (problème d'affichage du thème d'origine, fichier un peu partout, ....) ?

Merci pour les réponses et bonne journée.


----------



## wath68 (9 Avril 2009)

Un ptit niou :





et une petite question : par hasard, quelqu'un saurait quelle ligne supprimer dans le fichier HTML d'un thème Bowtie pour enlever le texte, svp ?
En l'occurrence, le thème PHT, merci.

Edit : c'est bon, j'ai fais ça à la barbare en supprimant toutes les entrées texte et ça marche.


----------



## Darkn3xx (9 Avril 2009)

Sympa Wath 
Il y a pas si longtemps j'avais adopté le même wall, mais en bleu


----------



## anthony62a (9 Avril 2009)

corso a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Petites questions, Magnifique ne mange pas de ressources ?
> Désinstallable sans poser de problèmes (problème d'affichage du thème d'origine, fichier un peu partout, ....) ?
> ...




non dutout, il ne prend rien, ce n'est pas une "surcouche" logicielle.
il ne fait que remplacer les fichiers contenant les images, et ils les remet quand tu supprime le thème.

et il n'y a pas non plus de fichiers qui traînent ne t'inquiète pas tu peux y aller les yeux fermés.

bonne customisation !


----------



## corso (9 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> non dutout, il ne prend rien, ce n'est pas une "surcouche" logicielle.
> il ne fait que remplacer les fichiers contenant les images, et ils les remet quand tu supprime le thème.
> 
> et il n'y a pas non plus de fichiers qui traînent ne t'inquiète pas tu peux y aller les yeux fermés.
> ...



OK merci pour la réponse.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h32 ----------

Le mien.

Thème : Plexis
Icons : Mistikons
Wall : Je ne sais plus.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Salut , le thème te fait ralentir l'ordi ou pas du tout ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Un ptit niou



Magnifique, juste parfait .


----------



## link.javaux (9 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salut , le thème te fait ralentir l'ordi ou pas du tout ?



pense pas non, toute les images qui remplacent les images initiale, doivent faire le même poid que ces images initial, autrement dit, c'est kif kif bouriquot
peut etre que si ta des fenetre transparente ça demande plus de ressources graphique à ce moment la quoi


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Ok , car sous xp les thèmes faisaient laguer l'ordi à mort....


----------



## fcavalli (9 Avril 2009)

Salut et bravo à vous,

une question : Wath, tu l'as trouvé où ton icone de Mail ?

Merci


----------



## corso (9 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salut , le thème te fait ralentir l'ordi ou pas du tout ?



Non, pas de ralentissement et consommation mémoire identique.


----------



## wath68 (9 Avril 2009)

fcavalli a dit:


> Salut et bravo à vous,
> 
> une question : Wath, tu l'as trouvé où ton icone de Mail ?
> 
> Merci



Dans le pack The Simpsons Icons, ICI (bas de la page)


----------



## link.javaux (9 Avril 2009)

ou sont situé les icônes des drapeau qu'on peut avoir dans la barre des menus (accès universelle) 

mon frère ma posé la question mais je les ai plus trouvé :S


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Mon premier du mois d'avril, rien de bien nouveau mais quelques couleurs :love:.


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Avril 2009)

@ COrentin t'as trouvé ou l'icone de la poubelle ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Avril 2009)

[URL=http://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image=aprildesk.jpg]
	

[/URL]


----------



## DeepDark (10 Avril 2009)

Petit coup de coeur pour le wall


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> @ COrentin t'as trouvé ou l'icone de la poubelle ?



Ici, Mixed Updates .


----------



## link.javaux (10 Avril 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> ...



tu sais que tu peux faire des screen sans passer par l'application "capture" ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Shot



Magnifique, belle coordination dans l'univers de David Lanham !


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ici, Mixed Updates .



merci.

comment faire des captures sans passer par l'application capture (sous tiger) ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

&#63743; + Shift + 3


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> &#63743; + Shift + 3



J'en connais un qui va faire une goutte dans son slip quand il découvrira cette merveilleuse fonctionnalité!

( je ne sais pas si cela fonctionnait sous Tiger aussi, je l'ai jamais utilisé)


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Avril 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> J'en connais un qui va faire une goutte dans son slip quand il découvrira cette merveilleuse fonctionnalité!



non, deux. :rateau: 

merci pour l'information (j'en avais marre d'utiliser capture) !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> non, deux. :rateau:
> 
> merci pour l'information (j'en avais marre d'utiliser capture) !



Si en plus je te dis que tu peux aller chercher des infos sur "skitch" pour les poster, il va falloir faire la lessive de slips ce soir.. lol

C'est un petit programme tres sympa qui t'uploade facilement tres images sur le net, te permets de rajouter des formes simples et du texte si besoin de commenter, et un un click, tu as l'URL de l'image et tu n'as plus qu'à faire un "coller" dans le forum et ton image est là!


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Avril 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Si en plus je te dis que tu peux aller chercher des infos sur "skitch" pour les poster, il va falloir faire la lessive de slips ce soir.. lol



non, j'ai vite courru aux toilettes ! :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (10 Avril 2009)

Oh, tiens, un nouveau wall'  
Il ne va sûrement pas rester longtemps vu qu'il n'y a rien qui me plaît en ce moment...


----------



## link.javaux (11 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> shot



2 truc pour la zik ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Avril 2009)

Lol oui, il faut que j'en vire un, mais je n'ai pas encore choisi lequel.


----------



## Zibiolo (11 Avril 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Sympa Wath
> Il y a pas si longtemps j'avais adopté le même wall, mais en bleu



Tu sais toujours où le trouver ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Oh, tiens, un nouveau wall'
> Il ne va sûrement pas rester longtemps vu qu'il n'y a rien qui me plaît en ce moment...



Très joli, mais j'aurai mis plutôt 3 images en rang de Winona .

Copieur de Dock


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

un petit nouveau .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Un lieu pour le fond d'écran s'il te plaît ? .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

ici .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

Merci bien .


----------



## wath68 (11 Avril 2009)

En espérant qu'il va tenir plus longtemps que le précédent ...





Les splendides photos sont de Gregory Colbert.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Splendide !

Tu vas adopter mon style ? Ou bien tu comptes revenir à un dock plus classique ?


----------



## Zibiolo (12 Avril 2009)

Pas à mon gout, mais objectivement très joli 

Cela dit, les docks "normaux" me plaisent mieux, j'ai l'impression de ne rien avoir avec des docks Corentin's staïle !


----------



## wath68 (12 Avril 2009)

Merci.

Ben maintenant que j'ai adopté - mais pas encore totalement apprivoisé - Quicksilver, je ne vois plus trop l'intérêt d'avoir des raccourcis dans le dock.
Il est juste encore là pour me montrer les applis ouvertes, donc le C0rentin's Style je l'ai juste au démarrage, vu qu'il y a au moins 2-3 applis qui tournent en permanence.
:rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (12 Avril 2009)

C'est bizarre, mais Spotlight me suffit pour lancer les applications qui ne sont pas sur le dock. Qu'est-ce que QuickSilver a de plus ?


----------



## wath68 (12 Avril 2009)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a de plus ou de moins, en tout cas je trouve QS vraiment très pratique.

Exemple ; j'ai tapé 2 lettres dans QS, en l'occurrence F et O, et me voici 






Plus besoin d'ouvrir d'abord Safari, puis naviguer dans les signets.

Je pense que pour quelqu'un qui maîtrise parfaitement ce logiciel, ça doit être un gain de temps phénoménal.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Ben maintenant que j'ai adopté - mais pas encore totalement apprivoisé - Quicksilver, je ne vois plus trop l'intérêt d'avoir des raccourcis dans le dock.
> Il est juste encore là pour me montrer les applis ouvertes, donc le C0rentin's Style je l'ai juste au démarrage, vu qu'il y a au moins 2-3 applis qui tournent en permanence.
> :rateau:



Idem pour moi, avec QS, plus besoin de Dock...
Il me sert juste à voir ce qui est ouvert.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> C'est bizarre, mais Spotlight me suffit pour lancer les applications qui ne sont pas sur le dock. Qu'est-ce que QuickSilver a de plus ?



Customizable à souhait, un bon article en français.


----------



## BS0D (12 Avril 2009)

J'ai jamais réussi à lui trouver une utilité, même après lecture de tutos et autres articles... mais c'est pas dans le même style que AutoPilot?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Avril 2009)

Je l'ai installé dans la soirée, et c'est vrai que c'est absolument magique. On commande tout à partir du clavier, sans cliquer partout dans Spotlight ou ailleurs... Comme je l'ai dit à Corentin sur son mur, c'est la monture parfaite pour le joyau qu'est MacOSX.

J'étais très sceptique, et convaincue en cinq minutes d'utilisation.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> J'ai jamais réussi à lui trouver une utilité, même après lecture de tutos et autres articles... mais c'est pas dans le même style que AutoPilot?



Bof pas vraiment , c'est plus comme Google Desktop (plus simple) ou Butler.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Héhé, 

je sens que l'histoire de ce fil est en train de prendre un grand tournant 

Si tout le monde se met à utiliser QS, on va voir une grande différence dans nos screens  Les docks vont devenir rikiki.

Suis curieux de voir cela!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Ben tiens


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Avril 2009)

@ COrentin, il sert a quoi se dossier "conneries" ?


en passant, sa fait longtemps que j'ai plus vu Tumb !

il est toujours sur macgé ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Des travaux , j'aime bien donner des noms différents à mes dossiers.

Tumb je ne sais pas où il est, il manque vraiment par ici car on reste sans modo spécialisé dans la customization.


----------



## Darkn3xx (13 Avril 2009)

Wallpaper de C0rentin, icônes des dossiers de C0rentin et thème de Bowtie de C0rentin :rateau: tout ça dans la rubrique coups de coeur !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Magnifique, tout est bien cohérent !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Le dernier desk est magnifique , concernant tumb , je lui ai envoyé un mail , je crois qu'il est aux U.S en ce moment.


----------



## BS0D (13 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce qu'il a de plus ou de moins, en tout cas je trouve QS vraiment très pratique.
> 
> Exemple ; j'ai tapé 2 lettres dans QS, en l'occurrence F et O, et me voici
> 
> ...



Euh, moi il trouve pas les signets ou l'historique... il se contente de m'ouvrir firefox, ça me gave!
ouvrir un signet avec firefox ça marche pas ou c'est moi qui l'ai mal configuré?


----------



## Any (13 Avril 2009)

lol trop mignon le mail tu peux me donne un lien ^^


----------



## wath68 (13 Avril 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Euh, moi il trouve pas les signets ou l'historique... il se contente de m'ouvrir firefox, ça me gave!
> ouvrir un signet avec firefox ça marche pas ou c'est moi qui l'ai mal configuré?



As-tu activé le plug-in pour Firefox ?


----------



## BS0D (13 Avril 2009)

Voir la pièce jointe 20640


Ouais, c'est ça que je comprends pas... je trouve aucune doc pour ce put**** de truc, c'est vraiment saoulant :mouais:

NB- il m'ouvre pas les favoris de mon firefox, mais une fenêtre de QS qui franchement me sert à rien... je vais sûrement revenir sous AutoPilot parce que j'ai pas du tout la patience de me mettre à ça


----------



## joesback (13 Avril 2009)

Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver quelques icônes...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Blob noires ?
sinon , regarde sur deviantart , y'aura bien un truc qui te plaira


----------



## wath68 (13 Avril 2009)

Je verrais bien les Litho, pour rester dans le style grunge et trancher le fond avec de la couleur (c'est français ça ? lol)
Et oui, j'aime bien les mélanges improbables.


----------



## joesback (13 Avril 2009)

Je ne suis pas trop fan des Blob, par contre les litho sont superbes.
Je teste ça de suite


----------



## Pdg (13 Avril 2009)

C'est vrai que les litho sont splendides. En plus, il y a le choix, apparemment.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

C'est moche


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

joesback a dit:


> Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver quelques icônes...



Un lien pour le fond d'écran ? Merci .


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Avril 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 20640
> 
> 
> Ouais, c'est ça que je comprends pas... je trouve aucune doc pour ce put**** de truc, c'est vraiment saoulant :mouais:
> ...



Si cela peux t'aider.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h02 ----------




link.javaux a dit:


> tu sais que tu peux faire des screen sans passer par l'application "capture" ?



Non mais grêce à Corention et à toi, je viens de l'apprendre.


----------



## joesback (14 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Un lien pour le fond d'écran ? Merci .



http://Joesback.deviantart.com/art/Arenes-Nimes-118632404
C'est la photo dans la résolution d'origine.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Merci monsieur .


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Avril 2009)

le même sauf avec tiger et les BLOB blanches


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Calme et paisible bravo !

Un lien pour le fond d'écran (oui je sais je suis chiant ).


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Avril 2009)

je l'ai trouvé dans les préférances bureau et économiseur d'écran du mbp de mon frère.

comme il me semble que tu as effacé ces dossiers, je l'ai uploadé.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Et bien un grand merci, parfois quand on supprime trop on a des surprises .

Encore une fois merci !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2009)

​
Le dock est masqué mais il n'y a pas grand chose dedans. Je fais pour ainsi dire tout au clavier avec Spotlight.

PS : J'ai voulu poster avec SnapShooter pour l'essayer, mais il ne veut pas démarrer. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Il faut l'exécuter sous rosetta .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il faut l'exécuter sous rosetta .


Je croyais que c'était pour Windows ce truc. :rose:
Je l'ai ouvert mais je n'y comprends rien. Y a pas un mode d'emploi en français ?
Passekeu là j'ai dû me planter quelque part. 



Bon pas grave, une vignette c'est très bien aussi. 

Merci quand même Corentin.


----------



## MacFanatic (14 Avril 2009)

Voici deux nouvelles icones réalisées par mes soins (enfin surtout ceux de Photoshop ) spécialement pour les fans inconditionnels de la célèbre série des Simpson:love:. Les connaisseurs auront repéré licone de Bootcamp ^^. Empressez-vous donc de les télécharger en cliquant ici et de remplacer ces ideuses (ou pas) icones de vos Macintosh HD, Bootcamp par lillustrissime Homer. Je nai quun mot à dire : Mmmmh Apple


----------



## pierre-auvergne (14 Avril 2009)

Un nouveau, que j'ai gardé 10 minutes, avant de retourner sur l'ancien auquel je suis fidèle depuis plusieurs mois.

Le wall vient d'apple.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2009)

Je trouve que c'est trop translucide :/


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Tu devrais changer les icônes du Dock .


----------



## Zibiolo (15 Avril 2009)

Autant j'aime avoir quelques icônes en plus que Corentin, autant là, ça fait beaucoup ^^

Pareil pour le coté translucide, je ne suis pas super fan !


----------



## DeepDark (15 Avril 2009)

Click ​
Finalement, il y a que mon fond d'écran qui change, à une icône près...​


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

La classe, tout le monde dans le minimalisme !


----------



## Tekta (15 Avril 2009)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Un nouveau, que j'ai gardé 10 minutes, avant de retourner sur l'ancien auquel je suis fidèle depuis plusieurs mois.
> 
> Le wall vient d'apple.



T'aurais un lien pour l'heure en bas à gauche?


----------



## DeepDark (15 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> La classe, tout le monde dans le minimalisme !


Toujours 

Depuis que j'utilise QS * encore plus.


Reste ma barre des menus, beaucoup trop chargée à mon goût...



* C'est à dire environ six mois.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Bah moi , je ne tombe pas dans le minimalisme , les docks trop petits , c'est pas pour moi


----------



## wath68 (15 Avril 2009)

Oui, quelle horreur les petits docks. 

Même fond, avec juste une changement de couleurs et de photos (que je trouve pfiou),
et les icônes Plexis Dock





@ Pierre-Auvergne : toutes tes fenêtres sont transparentes comme ça ? comment tu as fais ça ?
@ Tekta : je crois que c'est un widget Yahoo, Neon Clock si ma mémoire est bonne.
@ DeepDark : je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai envie d'une omelette là tout de suite.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

WindowShade X ?


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui, quelle horreur les petits docks.
> 
> Même fond, avec juste une changement de couleurs et de photos (que je trouve pfiou),
> et les icônes Plexis Dock
> ...



Wath, c'est un théme bowtie, le disque en bas à gauche ? Si oui, peux-tu me filer le lien ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (15 Avril 2009)

Wath : Sobre et élégant la classe, j'aime beaucoup ce petit côté Afrique dans ton wallpaper


----------



## wath68 (15 Avril 2009)

Merci. :rose:

Le thème Bowtie c'est 180 Vinyl (au milieu de la page, post #37, avec la pochette de PJ Harvey)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui, quelle horreur les petits docks.



C'est pas la taille qui compte, c'est la manière de s'en servir 

Mais c'est vrai qu'en avoir un gros et bien s'en servir ne retire rien au charme!

(Message à ne pas sortir de son contexte)


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci. :rose:
> 
> Le thème Bowtie c'est 180 Vinyl (au milieu de la page, post #37, avec la pochette de PJ Harvey)


----------



## Larme (15 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ben tiens



Une p'tite question :
Quelle est l'application ou l'icône du milieu ?


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Avril 2009)

c'est safari avec l'icone slurpee.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h01 ----------

un nouveau:




j'ai pas voulu compliquer en utilisant snapshooter.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2009)

Larme a dit:


> Une p'tite question :
> Quelle est l'application ou l'icône du milieu ?



Safari et l'icône c'est par ici.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (15 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> T'aurais un lien pour l'heure en bas à gauche?



C'est du Yahoo widget, mais je n'ai plus le lien.



wath68 a dit:


> @ Pierre-Auvergne : toutes tes fenêtres sont transparentes comme ça ? comment tu as fais ça ?



Non, c'est juste pour m'amuser lors de vacances ennuyeuses. Mais je n'ai plus le nom du soft. :rose:

A+


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

C'est pas WindowShade X comme je l'ai indiqué auparavant ? Ou SetAlphaValue ?


----------



## John-B15 (16 Avril 2009)

Salut a tous je suis un nouveau sur mac et (reçu aujourd'hui) et j'essaye de le customiser un peu, ayant vu votre habileté, je me suis dit que vous auriez peut-être la solution à mon problème:

Je souhaite Changer l'icône des Téléchargements dans le dock et ne pas voir le 1er fichier qui se dl remplacer ma belle icône, c'est possible ca?

Cordialement, B, J-B


----------



## Fìx (16 Avril 2009)

John-B15 a dit:


> Salut a tous je suis un nouveau sur mac et (reçu aujourd'hui) et j'essaye de le customiser un peu, ayant vu votre habileté, je me suis dit que vous auriez peut-être la solution à mon problème:
> 
> Je souhaite Changer l'icône des Téléchargements dans le dock et ne pas voir le 1er fichier qui se dl remplacer ma belle icône, c'est possible ca?
> 
> Cordialement, B, J-B



Clic droit sur l'icône en question dans le doc (ou "Ctrl+clic-gauche) >>> Afficher comme : "Dossier" (et non "Pile")


Si j'ai bien compris ta question, c'est la réponse!^^


----------



## John-B15 (16 Avril 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Clic droit sur l'icône en question dans le doc (ou "Ctrl+clic-gauche) >>> Afficher comme : "Dossier" (et non "Pile")
> 
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris ta question, c'est la réponse!^^



Waouh 2 minutes, c'est du rapide, merci beaucoup c'est exactement ce que je voulais, j'ai un beau dossier customisé Safari maintenant


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Avril 2009)

Mon nouveau buddy


----------



## Gor0n (17 Avril 2009)

Pour l'instant


----------



## eticha (17 Avril 2009)

Voila ma contribution, j'ai pris le wall sur CNet.com si je me souviens bien...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Très joli vos trois shots .


----------



## John-B15 (17 Avril 2009)

Salut tout le monde, je cherche désespérément une horloge (numérique) yahoo widget pour mettre sur mon bureau mais je n'en trouve aucune qui soit sobre et qui se fonde dans le "paysage". Un peu comme celle d'etienne00:/


----------



## wath68 (17 Avril 2009)

Try this :
http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-clock


----------



## John-B15 (17 Avril 2009)

Ty dude but in fact I found this one 
http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/digiclock

Ps: ca veut dire quoi chime ?

Edit: En fait la tienne gere beaucoup plus, je garde les deux et je les mets dans mes 2 principaux espaces 

Edit(bis): Jme lance allez  http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/8167/image1ybc.png


----------



## wath68 (17 Avril 2009)

Chime c'est ... BONG !!!


----------



## John-B15 (17 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Chime c'est ... BONG !!!



:mouais:


----------



## wath68 (17 Avril 2009)

Rhoooo Chime = carillon. Ça va sonner toutes les heures quoi.


----------



## John-B15 (17 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Rhoooo Chime = carillon. Ça va sonner toutes les heures quoi.



 Merci l'ami


----------



## nroK (17 Avril 2009)

Gor0n a dit:


> Pour l'instant



Pas mal les icones !!!
C'est possible d'avoir un lien ? 
thanks


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Tu dois préciser celles que tu souhaites, elles ne viennent pas d'un même pack .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Bah toutes 

Ps :J'avais l'idée de créer un groupe "les fans de custo" ou un truc comme ça , vous rejoindriez le groupe si je le créais ? Merci .


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ps :J'avais l'idée de créer un groupe "les fans de custo" ou un truc comme ça , vous rejoindriez le groupe si je le créais ? Merci .



Pourquoi pas !


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Avril 2009)

Tout nouveau desk, et mon premier astronomique :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tout nouveau desk, et mon premier astronomique :



Avec d'aussi beaux petits globes, il aurait été dommage de faire un wall carré! :rateau:

Tres joli!


----------



## wath68 (17 Avril 2009)

Ils ont retrouvé leur maman, les petits globes !

 magnificos


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Voila , le groupe "les fans de custo" est crée , a vous de me rejoindre et de trouver une idée pour l'avatar  (j'ai pensé à l'icône de mactracker).


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Avril 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Tout nouveau desk, et mon premier astronomique :



Superbe ! Les globes sont les icones de tes disks Marie ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2009)

Marie, tu resteras toujours une source d'inspiration pour moi!







Du coup, j'ai même été obligé de crer des dossiers vides sur le bureau pour arriver à 9 planètes.. lol


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Avril 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Superbe ! Les globes sont les icones de tes disks Marie ?



Oui, ils viennent du Rainbow set.

@ gecko : j'en suis honorée 

@ etienne : j'arrive !


----------



## Gor0n (18 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah toutes
> 
> Ps :J'avais l'idée de créer un groupe "les fans de custo" ou un truc comme ça , vous rejoindriez le groupe si je le créais ? Merci .


Le Finder, et les crayons je ne sais pas trop si je peux te les filer ici car se sont des mods releasé sur un forum privé. (mais le crayon tu peux le modder facilement).

Par contre : Safari, Mail, iPod, Crayons (version non moddée), la tasse de café et la Corbeille (je te file mes icns car ca a été donné quelque part dans le thread d'idônes sur MCT).

Pour Adium, c'est une icône de base.


----------



## Ralph_ (18 Avril 2009)

je suis pas le plus grand customisateur mais bon je poste quand même
Click


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Manque un peu de personnalisation en effet  .


----------



## Ralph_ (18 Avril 2009)

l'essentiel c'est que je m'y retrouve
les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas mais j'aime pas les bulles en icones, j'aime bien que tout soit différencié
après j'ai réduit au fur et a mesure du temps la liste des applis du dock en apprennant a utiliser spotlight en l'appellant par ctrl+espace, QS je n'y arrive pas
Chaque mac est personnel et je trouve ça un vrai plus de cet OS


----------



## Kevlar (18 Avril 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> je suis pas le plus grand customisateur mais bon je poste quand même
> Click


Jolie 
Un petit lien pour le wall peut etre?


----------



## Ralph_ (18 Avril 2009)

La

la plupart de mes wall viennent de interface lift


----------



## Kevlar (18 Avril 2009)

Merci Ralph


----------



## John-B15 (18 Avril 2009)

J'ai l'impression que vous aimez tous les icones du dock sous forme de texte, je trouve ca vraiment pas pratique :/ question esthétique c'est pas trop mon truc non plus :/, chacun ses gouts , non ?


----------



## wath68 (18 Avril 2009)

Ben oui, chacun ses goûts.
Moi personnellement, c'est con je sais, mais j'ai du mal avec les icônes qui n'ont pas l'air d'être "posées" sur le dock en 3D, comme l'icône originale d'iCal par exemple qui est de travers.

Ça me perturbe


----------



## Zibiolo (18 Avril 2009)

John-B15 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que vous aimez tous les icones du dock sous forme de texte, je trouve ca vraiment pas pratique :/ question esthétique c'est pas trop mon truc non plus :/, chacun ses gouts , non ?



J'crois qu'une fois que tu es habitué, ça va ^^ Esthétique, j'aurais envie de dire que si ça va avec l'ensemble, tout est beau 


D'ailleurs : je cherche un set d'icônes noires ^^ texticons ou pas, si quelqu'un a des idées


----------



## Ralph_ (18 Avril 2009)

John-B15 a dit:


> J'ai l'impression que vous aimez tous les icones du dock sous forme de texte, je trouve ca vraiment pas pratique :/ question esthétique c'est pas trop mon truc non plus :/, chacun ses gouts , non ?


juste au dessus je dis que moi ne le les aimes pas:rateau:

si a eux ça leur va, je ne vois pas pourquoi ils s'en priveraient


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Version finale de mon Desk:







En attendant de changer d'humeur 


Pour résoudre le problème du dock, j'essaie d'éviter de le voir, je trouve que dans tous les cas, il prend trop de place juste pour m'indiquer ce qui est ouvert!

Je fais partie du club des gens qui pensent qu'il y a moyen de trouver une alternative "invisible" au dock!


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> vous rejoindriez le groupe si je le créais ?



oui, mais, comment on fais pour le rejoindre ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Par invitations ou tu t'inscris directement dans le groupe.


----------



## John-B15 (18 Avril 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> J'crois qu'une fois que tu es habitué, ça va ^^ Esthétique, j'aurais envie de dire que si ça va avec l'ensemble, tout est beau
> 
> 
> D'ailleurs : je cherche un set d'icônes noires ^^ texticons ou pas, si quelqu'un a des idées



Je crois que j'ai quelquechose de pas mal si je me souviens bien c'est ca:

ici,là,clique

Le premier et le deuxième j'aime bien le reste je connais pas encore


----------



## Zibiolo (18 Avril 2009)

Sympa, mais pas tout à fait ce que je cherche :/


Merci quand même


----------



## wath68 (18 Avril 2009)

Blob Au Mieux ou bien Black System


----------



## EMqA (18 Avril 2009)

​


----------



## Zibiolo (18 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Blob Au Mieux ou bien Black System



C'est déjà plus dans l'idée les blob  Je n'arrive pas à avoir les autres par contre, si j'ai bien compris, elles sont indispos pour le moment


----------



## wath68 (18 Avril 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> C'est déjà plus dans l'idée les blob  Je n'arrive pas à avoir les autres par contre, si j'ai bien compris, elles sont indispos pour le moment



Il y a un lien temporaire :
Download temporarily here:  http://rapidshare.com/files/153368709/BlackSystem_.zip.html
(clic sur le bouton "free user", puis attendre la fin du compte-à-rebours)


----------



## Zibiolo (18 Avril 2009)

J'pensais à une preview, mais j'vais DL, ce sera aussi simple 

Edit : Tiens, j'me pose une question : Si j'upload des icônes sur CandyBar, puis que je supprime le folder dans mes documents, ça fait quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

EMqA a dit:


>



Magnifique :love:.
Un lien pour le fond d'écran l'ami ?


----------



## EMqA (18 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique :love:.
> Un lien pour le fond d'écran l'ami ?



dans les coups de coeur, ou en direct.


@ Marie


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Avril 2009)

Allez hop un p'tit nouveau :


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Allez hop un p'tit nouveau : IMG



Yep Dark,

je t'ai envoyé un message privé, mais a mon avis tu ne va pas les voir souvent 

Je voulais savoir comment tu faisais des captures d'écrans et thumbnails aussi facilement. J'ai essayé snapshoshooter, mais il ne permet de faire le thumb avec l'image complete....


Merci!


----------



## wath68 (18 Avril 2009)

J'aime bien ce mod du wallpaper utilisé par EMqA.





 Darkn3xx


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Avril 2009)

Hello,

Ah oui désolé je ne regarde que rarement mes messages privés :rateau:

Alors si toi aussi tu veux réaliser des aperçus de tes shots et afficher des mini-images cliquables :

- Tu peux utiliser *Picturesque* mais qui est payant. C'est d'ailleurs ce logiciel que j'ai utilisé pour la capture que tu m'as envoyé en MP.

- Ensuite pour poster ton aperçu et lorsque l'on clique dessus cela redirige vers l'image en plein écran il te suffit de mettre tes 2 images sur *Imageshack* tu récupères bien les 2 liens *Direct link to image*.

- Pour rédiger ton message tu utilises les balises url et img comme suit :


```
[*URL="ton lien vers ton screenshot"][IMG]ton lien vers l'aperçu[/IMG][/URL]
```

Enlève juste l'étoile * c'est juste pour que le code s'affiche correctement 

En espérant t'avoir aidé ! 

EDIT : Merci Wath


----------



## John-B15 (18 Avril 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Allez hop un p'tit nouveau :



Ca j'aime bien 

Juste un petit truc, ya moyen de sauver une configuration avec candybar?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Pari réussi!

Plus de dock du tout! à la place juste un apercu des programmes ouverts. C'est vachement plus pratique à mon gout.


----------



## John-B15 (18 Avril 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Pari réussi!
> 
> Plus de dock du tout! à la place juste un apercu des programmes ouverts. C'est vachement plus pratique à mon gout.



Si tu le dis...
Juste une autre question (je sais j'en pose beaucoup):
comment vous faites pour pas avoir la barre des menus qui déborde? Moi entre iStat Menu, butler, little snitch et cie, je rejoins presque l'autre coté^^

Edit: Mon icone de Candybar refuse de se changer, c'est normal?


----------



## Zibiolo (18 Avril 2009)

Faut encore un fond d'écran qui me plaira plus, un autre dock, un thème qui va bien, mais je commence à avoir un peu plus ce que je veux ^^


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

John-B15 a dit:


> comment vous faites pour pas avoir la barre des menus qui déborde? Moi entre iStat Menu, butler, little snitch et cie, je rejoins presque l'autre coté^^



Pour ma part écran 24 pouces et je retire de la barre de menu tout ce qui est inutile. Dans chacun des programmes, il doit y avoir dans les préférences un endroit ou spécifier que l'on désire le retirer de la barre des menus


----------



## wath68 (18 Avril 2009)

John-B15 a dit:


> comment vous faites pour pas avoir la barre des menus qui déborde? Moi entre iStat Menu, butler, little snitch et cie, je rejoins presque l'autre coté^^



Ben c'est toi qui choisis ce qui s'y affiche.
Est-ce vraiment bien utile d'avoir les stats dans la barre des menus ?
Idem pour time Machine, le volume et bluetooth.

A toi de virer ce que tu n'utilise pas.

Edit : grilled by Mad-Gecko


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

EMqA a dit:


> dans les coups de coeur, ou en direct.
> 
> 
> @ Marie



Merci bieng .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

Un nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau




Etienne, je pense qu'on a identiquement les mêmes gouts lol... Exactement le même Adium et tu as mis le même wallpaper que je voulais mettre, mais il y avait du texte sur celui que j'avais dégotté et j'ai du en choisir un autre! lol

Tu sais me l'envoyer ou mettre un lien STP?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2009)

Très jolie Etienne


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2009)

http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/8881/95121825.png
ici


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Avril 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Allez hop un p'tit nouveau :


Un petit lien pour le wall? merci par avance


----------



## Darkn3xx (19 Avril 2009)

Bien sûr, tu peux le trouver dans le pack qui est *ici*.


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Avril 2009)

merci


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2009)

très classe, Etienne.

My niou one :





- wallpaper : Bamboo Minimal by Binzoo


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

:love: Un lien pour le dock ? 

Merci !

Ps : je prevois de faire un dock en couleur


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2009)

No Problemo;
Slate Dock by Gosco, avec les indicateurs du New Dock by Max Rudberg


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Merci , dis , tu comptes rejoindre le groupe un jour ?


----------



## anthony62a (19 Avril 2009)

je ne me souviens plus si je l'ai posté celui ci ...





Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch





Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

edit: bon et bien je viens de voir que je l'ai posté il n'y a pas longtemps mais c'est pas grave, vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## Zibiolo (19 Avril 2009)

Un p'tit lien pour le wall ? 

Edit : et le thème ?


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2009)

Le groupe ?? quel groupe ??
Si c'est un groupe sur FaceBook non merci


----------



## Zibiolo (19 Avril 2009)

Nan, ici ^^


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2009)

euhhh moi pas comprendre.
Il y a des groupes ici ? depuis quand ?? et où ?


----------



## Zibiolo (19 Avril 2009)

Tableau de bord/community/groupes sociaux

C'est récent ^^


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2009)

pfff la honte sur moi, je n'avais même jamais vu ça.
En même temps, quand je vois le groupe "Purépressophiles, unissez-vous !" c'est un peu normal que j'ai zappé inconsciemment


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Un peu beaucoup 

@ anthony62a : sympa !


----------



## Pain d'Epice (19 Avril 2009)

La première foie que je poste ici; voilà le mien:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

Bienvenue ici, très joli pour une première .


----------



## Pain d'Epice (19 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bienvenue ici, très joli pour une première .


Ah merci! Ca fait un moment que je voulait customiser ; mais j'hésitais, ou alors je trouver pas ce que je voulais. Finalement les icons "Jonas Rask Design" sont très bien.


----------



## John-B15 (19 Avril 2009)

J'ai peur de me répéter mais est-il possible de sauvegarder une configuration avec des icônes avec (ou sans d'ailleurs) candybar?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2009)

John-B15 a dit:


> J'ai peur de me répéter mais est-il possible de sauvegarder une configuration avec des icônes avec (ou sans d'ailleurs) candybar?




Avec CandyBar oui, sans...je sais pas.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Avril 2009)

LiteIcon permet d'enregistrer des iContainers avec les icônes système de remplacement.


----------



## two (20 Avril 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Faut encore un fond d'écran qui me plaira plus, un autre dock, un thème qui va bien, mais je commence à avoir un peu plus ce que je veux ^^
> 
> [/U]
> [IMG]http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/divers/image-1,f3975fdca9b92e3ddbe268b0762edd59.png.html



Un lien pour ton wall?


----------



## Zibiolo (20 Avril 2009)

ici !

J'ai aussi mailé l'auteur pour savoir si c'était possible de l'avoir sans le cadre avec la photo, si ça intéresse quelqu'un 

Ah oui : avec les blobs, est-il possible d'avoir une icône iCal ? Je désespère de ne plus l'avoir à portée de main celui-la ^^ (et ce serait totalement inesthétique de foutre l'icône classique


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2009)

Et hop,

*- Pour iCal :*
il y a deux fichiers App-empty.icns. à remplacer (en ayant pris soin de les sauvegarder, au cas ou...)
Attention aussi au nom du fichier, qu'il soit bien le même.

iCal > clic droit ''afficher le contenu du paquet'' > contents > resources > remplacer App-empty.icns.

Ensuite, toujours dans resources, clic droit sur iCalDockExtra.bundle > afficher le contenu du paquet > contents > resources et remplacer App-empty.icns.


----------



## Zibiolo (20 Avril 2009)

Oui, ça je connais, mais en fait, j'aimerais une icône blob noire (comme toutes les autres quoi) et je n'en ai pas dans le pack. Je demandais donc si quelqu'un avait une alternative qui passerait bien avec les blobs


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Tu peux la créer toi même avec le psd qu'il a inclut dans son set .


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2009)

Il y en a une dans le pack, seulement elle est N&B.
Je pense que si tu en fais une complètement noire, tu ne verras plus la date du jour, juste le mois.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

jcfsw a dit:


> Avec CandyBar oui, sans...je sais pas.


comment fait)-on avec candybar ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Dans CandyBar -> File -> Save as iContainer .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Merci beaucoup beaucoup :love:


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2009)

Big thanks à Corentin & Etienne (la DreamTeam lol), par votre faute, obligé de changer mon wall'.





Je kiffe le nouveau thème Bowtie, et mon icône mail


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Sympa , le mien maintenant :





Ps : comment tu fais pour avoir un apercu comme ça ?


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2009)

j'adore ce genre de close-up, et ça va bien avec ton dock !

J'utilise Picturesque.


----------



## Zibiolo (20 Avril 2009)

C'est payant ou pas ? Parce que ce n'est pas très clair sur le site...


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2009)

Payant, 34.95$.

Il était inclus dans le dernier MacHeist Bundle (19 applications pour 39$)


----------



## Zibiolo (20 Avril 2009)

Mouarf, dommage, je n'ai pas autant de sous à mettre dedans :/


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Très joli Wath et Etienne.

Wath tu as un lien pour la corbeille ?


----------



## wath68 (21 Avril 2009)

No problemo :
Porcelain Cans by Bombia Design


----------



## John-B15 (21 Avril 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Mouarf, dommage, je n'ai pas autant de sous à mettre dedans :/



Si t'as pas peur tu peux toujours essayer un .torrent ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

John-B15 a dit:


> Si t'as pas peur tu peux toujours essayer un .torrent ...



haha sors de la vilain petit diable au dessus de mon épaule, qui me murmure dans l'oreille de télécharger des programmes illégaux


----------



## John-B15 (21 Avril 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> haha sors de la vilain petit diable au dessus de mon épaule, qui me murmure dans l'oreille de télécharger des programmes illégaux



Attention un fichier .torrent est en aucun cas illégal 

A part ca je cherche une série d'icone blanche du type de Black system donné page précédente, vous auriez pas quelquechose sous la main


----------



## Zibiolo (21 Avril 2009)

J'ai White leopard dans mes icônes moi, faut que je retrouve d'où il vient... Bien que ce ne soit pas super super complet...

edit : Ici, White Leopard

Sinon y en a plusieurs sets sur Deviant Art :
Official White Leo Icons par exemple


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

John-B15 a dit:


> Attention un fichier .torrent est en aucun cas illégal



Quand c'est donné comme solution à quelqu'un qui n'a pas envie de payer un programme, cela suggère le contraire.. Mais bon, comme on dit: que celui qui n'a jamais rien fait d'illégal me jette la première pierre


----------



## Zibiolo (21 Avril 2009)

*Prépare une pierre*

Bon, ça va, j'avoue !


----------



## John-B15 (21 Avril 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> J'ai White leopard dans mes icônes moi, faut que je retrouve d'où il vient... Bien que ce ne soit pas super super complet...
> 
> edit : Ici, White Leopard
> 
> ...



Pas mal, je prend meme si je cherchais quelquechose de plus "évolué" dans le sens ou ca change juste un peu la couleur de départ des icones :/
J'upload mon desk et je vous montre cque je cherche +-


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> No problemo :
> Porcelain Cans by Bombia Design



Merci ton dock est sublime 

P'tite update


----------



## miko974 (22 Avril 2009)

Premier essai depuis mon switch :


----------



## anthony62a (22 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Big thanks à Corentin & Etienne (la DreamTeam lol), par votre faute, obligé de changer mon wall'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



salut, pouvez vous me donner des liens avec des icones de ce style , un peu enfantin et en 3D très colorés, c'est pour donner l'impression qu'elles "tiennent" sur le dock

j'ai un beau dock noir et je trouve ce style suit très bien

merci beaucoup


----------



## wath68 (22 Avril 2009)

Houla, ça ne va pas être évident ça, vu que c'est des icônes trouvées de ci de là.

Je peux te donner les noms mais par contre je n'ai pas tous les liens direct :
- le Finder : aucune idée d'où il vient.
- le lecteur RSS : FastIcon Smashing Feeds
- l'icône Mail : http://sketched-dreams.deviantart.com/art/Apple-Mail-77115197
- iTunes : iTunes08
- Adium : http://adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=6210 (Thomas & Guyman)
- la corbeille : http://bombiadesign.com/goodies/ (Porcelain Cans)

Tu peux en trouver pleins d'autres sur :
http://weloveicons.com/
http://www.iconpaper.org/
http://www.pixelgirlpresents.com/icons.php
http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customization/icons/os/mac&order=9
http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/
...etc

Corentin & Miko


----------



## anthony62a (22 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Houla, ça ne va pas être évident ça, vu que c'est des icônes trouvées de ci de là.
> 
> Je peux te donner les noms mais par contre je n'ai pas tous les liens direct :
> - le Finder : aucune idée d'où il vient.
> ...




waw quelle rapidité ! 

merci beaucoup de m'avoir accorder un peu de ton temps, ces liens en raviront plus d'un (y compris moi)

merci encore


----------



## Zibiolo (22 Avril 2009)

miko974 a dit:


> Premier essai depuis mon switch :



Très joli ! A ta place, je prendrai une icône bleue ou grise pour ton iCal, mais sinon bien


----------



## miko974 (22 Avril 2009)

Justement je cherche une icône pour iCal mais je souhaite conserver l'affichage de la date du jour, vous savez où je pourrais trouver sa ?


----------



## John-B15 (22 Avril 2009)

Oh un freeware qui peut remplacer candybar, vous connaissiez?
http://www.freemacsoft.net/LiteIcon/
Je crois juste que ca marche pas pour les app, c'est tout (non testé vu que j'ai candybar)


----------



## eleonooore (23 Avril 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> salut, pouvez vous me donner des liens avec des icones de ce style , un peu enfantin et en 3D très colorés, c'est pour donner l'impression qu'elles "tiennent" sur le dock





wath68 a dit:


> Houla, ça ne va pas être évident ça, vu que c'est des icônes trouvées de ci de là.
> 
> Je peux te donner les noms mais par contre je n'ai pas tous les liens direct :
> - le Finder : aucune idée d'où il vient.
> ...



Je me permets de rafraîchir ta mémoire  : l'icône tout à gauche est celle de l'appli Process. Si j'ai bien tout compris, tu l'utilises pour le Finder.
(j'avais récupéré Process via MacHeist, et mon coeur s'était brisé de n'avoir aucune utilité pour une appli avec une si jolie icône. Maintenant je regrette de ne pas avoir eu ton idée :rose: )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2009)

John-B15 a dit:


> Oh un freeware qui peut remplacer candybar, vous connaissiez?
> http://www.freemacsoft.net/LiteIcon/
> Je crois juste que ca marche pas pour les app, c'est tout (non testé vu que j'ai candybar)



Euh oui on connaît bien sûr , pour les applications il y a des moyens faciles et il ne change pas le Dock non plus (important à préciser).

Merci Wath .


----------



## Zibiolo (23 Avril 2009)

miko974 a dit:


> Justement je cherche une icône pour iCal mais je souhaite conserver l'affichage de la date du jour, vous savez où je pourrais trouver sa ?



Sur Deviant Art. Ici ! Et ici !


----------



## Nanaky (24 Avril 2009)

J'ai bien aimé le wall proposé quelques message au dessus :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Très joli, bravo .

Faudra que j'en poste un ce week-end.


----------



## Darkn3xx (24 Avril 2009)

Nouveau bureau


----------



## bou-cup (25 Avril 2009)

Mon desktop sobre du moment.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
http://skitch.com


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Tu as cédé à la mode de chez nous , très joli desk mec !

PS : Je veux bien l'icône qui te sers pour le Finder, merci d'avance .


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2009)

Et oui, j'ai cédé au corentinisme 

L'icône du Finder là


----------



## bou-cup (25 Avril 2009)

La version "dirt" avec de nouvelles icones de stacks :


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Et oui, j'ai cédé au corentinisme
> 
> L'icône du Finder là





Merci pour le lien.

Bou-cup évite de mettre directement ton image sur le sujet et crée plutôt un aperçu cliquable.
Merci .


----------



## gabou009 (25 Avril 2009)

bah moi je sais pas mais j'aime bien les icônes dans le dock et le dock,original, la seul chose que j'ai changé c'est mon icône Macintosh HD et le fond d'écran! Un lien plus tard car là...pas le temps d'héberger!


----------



## Maximouse (25 Avril 2009)

gabou009 a dit:


> bah moi je sais pas mais j'aime bien les icônes dans le dock et le dock,original, la seul chose que j'ai changé c'est mon icône Macintosh HD et le fond d'écran! Un lien plus tard car là...pas le temps d'héberger!



Sacrée custo
Dommage que tu n'ais pas le temps d'héberger


----------



## John-B15 (25 Avril 2009)

Tiens j'avais fait ca la semaine dernière:

la


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2009)

Le fond d'écran est jolie. Mais tu trouves pas un peu "trop" d'avoir 3 horloges sur ton bureau ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Avril 2009)

Je suis d'accord.
L'horloge de droite gâche tout le fond d'écran, on ne voit plus qu'elle, dommage.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (25 Avril 2009)

Voici le mien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Dock un peu disproportionné non?je ne suis pas vraiment fan...


----------



## imacg5mortel (25 Avril 2009)

Super la taille des images...
Super... :sleep:


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (25 Avril 2009)

bou-cup a dit:


> La version "dirt" avec de nouvelles icones de stacks :



Petite question : comment installe tu les nouvelles icones stack car avec candybar je ne trouve pas 
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------




mad-gecko a dit:


> Dock un peu disproportionné non?je ne suis pas vraiment fan...



en fait il est plus petit effectivement je l'ai mit plus grand pour que l'on voit bien les icones sur le screen :


----------



## McFly Deluxe (25 Avril 2009)

Je me lance à mon tour, après avoir regardé vos magnifiques bureaux


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Avril 2009)

Maximouse a dit:


> Sacrée custo
> Dommage que tu n'ais pas le temps d'héberger


je ne vois pas pourquoi se moquer:mouais:

si ça lui plait il le garde...il va pas faire de la custo pour te plaire...

ceci dit, je suis d'accord que le "j'ai pas le temps d'heberger" c'était un peu parler pour rien dire

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h14 ----------




McFly Deluxe a dit:


> Je me lance à mon tour, après avoir regardé vos magnifiques bureaux


Sympa le fond d'écran

tu aurais un lien stp?


----------



## gabou009 (25 Avril 2009)

en effet je n'avais pas le temps...mon mac mini vien tout juste de patir en réparation au Apple Store... carte son HS donc dès qu'il revient, je vous met une image...Et c'est vrai, pourquoi se moquer j'aime sa donc toi si t'aime pas je ne vais pas tout changer pour te faire plaisire mon bureau est parfait et je l'aime comme sa!:rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Petite question : comment installe tu les nouvelles icones stack car avec candybar je ne trouve pas
> Merci



Avec Stacks in da place


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (26 Avril 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Avec Stacks in da place




Merci l'ami mais aprés divers site visiter il semblerai que le lien méme de l'éditeur ne marche plus...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Mon nouveau et dernier pour ce mois, j'ai finalement mis la barre en transparent ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Beau mais :

-Le rose , c'est pas top
-La barre transparente , bah j'aime plus  depuis que je me suis habitué à la matte 


C'est quoi le truc en bas à gauche ?


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (26 Avril 2009)

Est ce qu'une ame charitable pourrait m'envoyer stacks in da place svp
Merci par avance


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mon nouveau et dernier pour ce mois, j'ai finalement mis la barre en transparent ...



Corentin, je vais certainement te faire répéter mais c'est quoi la boule blanche à gauche ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est quoi le truc en bas à gauche ?



iPulse.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Est ce qu'une ame charitable pourrait m'envoyer stacks in da place svp
> Merci par avance



Je suis en train de penser çà toi.....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h31 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> iPulse.




Merci, c'est une sorte de iStat menu, non ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2009)

Tu trouveras Stacks in da Place ICI


J'avais testé Glimpse, et effectivement il est un peu trop rose à mon goût aussi.
Sinon c'est top.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Merci, c'est une sorte de iStat menu, non ?



Si on veut mais en plus beau pour ma part avec la jaquette Fluff.


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2009)

Rien de spécial ... surtout si l'on n'aime pas les fonds d'écrans simples.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)

Superbe wath. Dis moi comment fais tu pour avoir ce thème Bowtie avec les commandes itunes ouvertes en permanence. Je l'aime bien mais n'arrivant pas à avoir ces fameuses commandes je ne l'utilise pas. Merci de ton aide.


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2009)

Merci. 

Un double click sur la pochette et le vinyl + les commandes apparaissent.
Le thème s'appelle "180 Vinyl", tu peux le trouver ICI, en milieu de page.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Le fond d'écran vient d'où encore ?

J'ai oublié , sinon magnifique comme d'habitude .


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Un double click sur la pochette et le vinyl + les commandes apparaissent.
> Le thème s'appelle "180 Vinyl", tu peux le trouver ICI, en milieu de page.



>Merci mais j'ai un problème les touches n'apparaissent pas ???? 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2009)

alors là, aucune idée. Je ne vois vraiment pas d'où peut venir ce problème de touches manquantes, désolé.
Essaie peut-être de demander de l'aide au créateur, sur MacThèmes.

Merci Corentin. 
Le fond d'écran vient de ... ben de moi.

Le voilà :




et un autre que j'avais déjà, mais avec les photos "Africaines" que j'ai enlevé :


----------



## lainbebop (26 Avril 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> >Merci mais j'ai un problème les touches n'apparaissent pas ????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



c'est pas le bon theme que tu as !!
regardes bien le screen, normalement la pochette apparait aussi sur le centre du vinyl...
moi ca marche, je l'ai telechargé sur le lien plus haut, j'ai bowtie 1.0b1

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------

apres une recherche rapide,  le theme que tu as, c'est "vinyl" et non pas "180 vinyl" !!
ceci dit, dans le theme "vinyl" j'ai les touches moi...
essaie de mettre le bon theme pour voir


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (26 Avril 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu trouveras Stacks in da Place ICI
> 
> 
> J'avais testé Glimpse, et effectivement il est un peu trop rose à mon goût aussi.
> Sinon c'est top.



Merci l'ami cool de ta part


----------



## McFly Deluxe (26 Avril 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Sympa le fond d'écran
> 
> tu aurais un lien stp?



 Voila


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2009)

Ça serait sympa de citer l'auteur de la photo quand même.
En l'occurrence Ploom.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Comme le disent les potes:



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Super la taille des images...
> Super... :sleep:





C0rentin a dit:


> évite de mettre directement ton image sur le sujet et crée plutôt un aperçu cliquable.
> Merci .


----------



## bou-cup (26 Avril 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Petite question : comment installe tu les nouvelles icones stack car avec candybar je ne trouve pas
> Merci
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h04 ----------
> ...




Avec stack in da place : http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/36670/sdp.zip


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Avril 2009)

Nouveau pour moi :





J'ai cédé à la mode des panoramas découpés et posés en vrac sur le desk :love:


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2009)

Wow c'est magnifique.
Les photos sont de toi ?

Petite question un peu h-s : est-ce normal que je vois le fond noir avec un dégradé pas "dégradé" ?
Je veux dire par là que je vois les différentes couches, un peu comme une souche d'arbre.
C'est dû à quoi, la qualité de l'écran ? (iMac 20")


Et oui, il faudrait penser à se calmer un peu avec les captures immenses, merci.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Avril 2009)

Merci  Ce sont des photos de mon voyage en Écosse il y a trois ans.

Non, ça ne vient pas de ton écran. Les paliers ressortent bien davantage sur la capture que sur le fond d'écran en situation. C'est comme toujours avec le filtre "Éclairage" de Toshop, même en ajoutant du flou gaussien ça n'y change rien. 

Pour les captures, pensez à utiliser un logiciel comme Skitch (gratuit) qui permet d'afficher une vignette bien davantage user-friendly que les captures immenses qui doivent être redimensionnées par le navigateur.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Merci Wath pour les deux liens .

Très joli desk sobre Marie .


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Avril 2009)

merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2009)

Petite question totalement HS, mais qui sera mieux ici, plutôt que de sortir les grands moyen et créer un topic pour cela:

Comment réorganiser l'ordre des groupes dans adium? J'ai classé mes contacts du genre: amis-familles-école-travail et aimerait afficher d'abord le groupe de la famille puis amis etc...

J'ai bien activé l'affichage par groupes mais ne vois pas ou changer leur ordre!


Merci et désolé pour le dérangement!


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)

lainbebop a dit:


> c'est pas le bon theme que tu as !!
> regardes bien le screen, normalement la pochette apparait aussi sur le centre du vinyl...
> moi ca marche, je l'ai telechargé sur le lien plus haut, j'ai bowtie 1.0b1
> 
> ...



Merci, j'ai téléchargé le bon, mais j'ai toujours pas les touches . Par contre bowtie est à la version 1.0b2.


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2009)

Je me demande si ça ne vient pas de Safari.
Tu as quelle version ?
Moi 3.2.1.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)

J'utilise pas Safari mais je suis en version 4 beta.


----------



## lainbebop (26 Avril 2009)

bah oui c'est bizarre...
tout est à jour chez toi ? (itunes, leopard, etc...)


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)

Tout est à jour et je suis revenu en version 3.2.1 pour Safari et c'est idem.

Dis moi Wath, tu es en quel version de bowtie ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2009)

Comme toi, 1.0b2


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2009)

Ca viens pas de là donc. J'ai posé la question au developpeur on va voir.


----------



## yoyocaesar (27 Avril 2009)

Bien le bonjour/bonsoir à vous tous accro de la custo. 
Je me permet de vous déranger pour poser une ptite question au utilisateur du dock "restreint" (merci quicksilver !). 

Comment diable faites vous pour faire disparaître les icônes des applications lancées et icônes "permanentes" (telle que celle de coversutra par exemple) ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Masquer le dock ? (pref système > dock > cocher masquer le dock)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> Bien le bonjour/bonsoir à vous tous accro de la custo.
> Je me permet de vous déranger pour poser une ptite question au utilisateur du dock "restreint" (merci quicksilver !).
> 
> Comment diable faites vous pour faire disparaître les icônes des applications lancées et icônes "permanentes" (telle que celle de coversutra par exemple) ?



1) chercher un peu

2) essayer dock dodger ou la multitude de logiciels équivalents!

Si ensuite tu aimes vraiment le dock minimaliste, tu peux essayer dragthing dont je ne sais plus me passer maintenant!


----------



## Any (27 Avril 2009)

mad tu m'énerve a chaque fois que tu postes je vois dans ma tête cette image que tu as en lien c'est tellement vrai mais un imac est 10 fois plus puissant


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Je conseille Dockless qui est pas mal pour masquer les icônes du Dock.


----------



## yoyocaesar (27 Avril 2009)

Merci a vous, je teste ça de suite. Désolé pour la recherche j'en ai bien fais une petite mais ma foi peut-être trop rapide ^^


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je conseille Dockless qui est pas mal pour masquer les icônes du Dock.



Chez moi Dockless enlève l'icone dans le dock mais aussi le menu du programme concerné dans la barre de menu, c'est normal ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Quelles applications ?

Ça te pose problème ? Sinon il y a aussi PresentYourApps qui fait ça mais bien plus encore (cacher la barre des menus sauf pour le Finder).


----------



## yoyocaesar (27 Avril 2009)

Apparament dockless me convient totalement, bien qu'en masquant dans le dock, le alt+tab ne prennent plus en compte ce programme mais bon, je m'en passerais 
Encore merci a vous pour ces indications ^^


----------



## Gone (27 Avril 2009)

Nanaky a dit:


> J'ai bien aimé le wall proposé quelques message au dessus :rateau:



MAGNIFIQUE franchement j'adore 
Par contre aurais-tu lien lien pour le dock et les icônes ?


----------



## DeepDark (27 Avril 2009)

Mon nouveau wall... Euh Desk 








(click )​
Le wall est de Fredo Viola ©)


Je persiste dans le minimalisme.
(et vais encore plus loin, plus d'icône du DD)​


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> Apparament dockless me convient totalement, bien qu'en masquant dans le dock, le alt+tab ne prennent plus en compte ce programme mais bon, je m'en passerais



Normal le &#63743; + Tab est lié au Dock .

Très joli bureau DeepDark .


----------



## wath68 (27 Avril 2009)

Edit : Euh non rien, je suis un peu à la bourre avec les réponses 

C'est vraiment Deep, c'est vraiment Dark, bravissimo.


----------



## Nanaky (28 Avril 2009)

Gone a dit:


> MAGNIFIQUE franchement j'adore
> Par contre aurais-tu lien lien pour le dock et les icônes ?



Merci 

Alors pour le dock c'est sur le site d'un membre de MacG il me semble
http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/docks/page/2
Et le pack icones Black System (iContainer inside)
http://rapidshare.com/files/153368709/BlackSystem_.zip.html


----------



## Gone (28 Avril 2009)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2009)

Un de mes derniers desk sous Mac os x surement (je vais voir les pc demain).


----------



## anthony62a (28 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un de mes derniers desk sous Mac os x surement (je vais voir les pc demain).



hein? j'ai pas tout compris


----------



## mocmoc (29 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un de mes derniers desk sous Mac os x surement (je vais voir les pc demain).


cass' thouuaa !


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Avril 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un de mes derniers desk sous Mac os x surement (je vais voir les pc demain).



t'es malade ?

pourquoi aller chez pécé ?

et en passant, toujours rien au sujet de Tumb ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Pourquoi cette frustration à chaque fois qu'on parle de PC? c'est moins bien que Mac on est d'accord, mais bon, pas de quoi hurler à l'hérétique et mettre Etienne au bucher lol


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> t'es malade ?
> 
> pourquoi aller chez pécé ?
> 
> et en passant, toujours rien au sujet de Tumb ?



Non j'en ai parlé à Benjamin et je n'en sais pas plus.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Bah moi non plus , je n'ai aucune nouvelles de tumb , la dernère fois que je lui ai parlé c'était il y a un mois ou deux 

Sinon , je viens de me prendre un imac


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Avril 2009)

Alors c'est pas ton dernier desk sous OSX ? Tu nous a fait peur :affraid:

Pas de nouvelles de thumb non plus... J'espère qu'il n'a pas embrassé une mexicaine qui tousse.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2009)

Il est sous d'autres latitudes, on retourne au sujet s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Premier mai et premier screenshot du mois , rien de neuf mais pour relancer le sujet ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Premier desk sur mon imac :love: :





(clic for zoom)


----------



## imacg5mortel (1 Mai 2009)

@ COrentin : C'est beau 

@ Etienne : Félicitations, on a eu chaud  (et beau desk aussi :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Joli Etienne, un lien pour ce fond d'écran si rafraîchissant ?

Merci .


----------



## Ralph_ (1 Mai 2009)

Autant je n'aiamais pas les icones comme ça en noir mais en blanc elles claquent!!

tu as un lien? merci par avance

Sinon, voici le mien


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2009)

on _"new"_ pour le 1er mai




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> on _"new"_ pour le 1er mai
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



Faut aimer les icones.. Perso, pas trop mon truc.

Ralph, tres joli wall!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Autant je n'aiamais pas les icones comme ça en noir mais en blanc elles claquent!! Tu as un lien? merci par avance



Oui ici.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Pour C0rentin : http://healzo.deviantart.com/art/FRESH-Wallpaper-120961247


Pour Ralph : http://www.martinlexow.de/2009/blob-au-mieux/

(Il manque l'icone adium , wath l'a mise sur un sujet dans MacG , si tu ne retrouves pas , je te la donnerai )


----------



## Ralph_ (1 Mai 2009)

Merci Corentin



mad-gecko a dit:


> Faut aimer les icones.. Perso, pas trop mon truc.
> 
> Ralph, tres joli wall!


Merci

à la base c'était celui ci mais comme il était en 1280*960 et donc était déformé sur mon MB 13" je l'ai donc arrangé comme j'ai pu en 1280*800

EDIT : pour les icones, j'ai un petit problème...existent t'elle en format PNG? car je n'utilise aps candybar et donc pour changer le finder et la corbeille, ça coince 

EDIT 2 : et je n'arrive pas a modifier l'icone des prefs systèmes

merci par avance pour votre aide

EDIT 3 : Pour le finder, j'ai réussi à le faire à partir du template, par contre pour la corbeille, c'est plus chaud étant donné qu'il y a des couleurs


----------



## wath68 (1 Mai 2009)

@ Corentin, Etienne, Ralph, Christophe : R.E.S.P.E.C.T. 


Enfin 5 minutes à moi pour pouvoir poster quelque chose de neuf :





Le nom vient juste du fait que les couleurs me rappellent trop les puddings vanille-fraise de mon enfance :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

C'est vraiment magnifique comme toujours Wath !

Merci Etienne pour le fond d'écran  :love:.


----------



## Lorhkan (1 Mai 2009)




----------



## Ralph_ (1 Mai 2009)

en attendant de trouver une soluce pour la corbeille :loveje préfère ne pas mettre de preview)

n'empeche ces icones donnent envie d'en mettre plein


----------



## wath68 (1 Mai 2009)

Merci Corentin 

Pour Ralph :


----------



## Ralph_ (1 Mai 2009)

Merci Wath mais il semblerait qu'il y ait un petit soucis 

elles sont floues 

EDIT : c'est bon je me suis demerdé avec candybar, merci de ton aide


----------



## wath68 (1 Mai 2009)

Floues ? non, il faut cliquer sur les miniatures, tu les auras en grand format


----------



## Ralph_ (1 Mai 2009)

c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais regarde ma capture d'écran ce que ça donne, elle ne sont pas nettes à 100%

je les ai modifiées avec candybar, je viens bien voir, si dans 15 jours, il me rappelle de l'acheter je me démerderais, sinon je payerais (mais bon 29$ pour ça, c'est un poil abusé...)


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2009)

Lorhkan a dit:


>



Superbe !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h19 ----------




mad-gecko a dit:


> Faut aimer les icones.. Perso, pas trop mon truc.



Tous les goûts sont dans la nature 

Moi par contre, je trouve que le dock va pas avec les icônes, si vous avez des idées.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

@ Ralph_ : Donne ton adresse de messagerie instantanée , je peux faire un truc pour toi


----------



## fellouss (1 Mai 2009)

Superbe, un lien pour le wall stp?



Lorhkan a dit:


>


----------



## Ralph_ (2 Mai 2009)




----------



## Lorhkan (2 Mai 2009)

fellouss a dit:


> Superbe, un lien pour le wall stp?


Merci ! 

Pour le wall, va voir par ICI !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Bravo Ralph très joli bureau .


----------



## Ralph_ (2 Mai 2009)

Merci 

Autant avant, je mettais n'importe quel wall, la il faut trouver un qui va avec les icones, c'est plus chaud


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Mai 2009)

Joli desk Ralph 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h44 ----------

Mon nouveau desk avec quelques changement d'icones aussi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2009)

Au risque de me répéter merci de ne pas poster l'image directement et de créer un aperçu ou bien donner un lien directement ...


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter merci de ne pas poster l'image directement et de créer un aperçu ou bien donner un lien directement ...



Désolé je fait mon méa culpa pour la géne occasionner je promet je recommencerai plus te di coup ne te referait pas répéter 
A part ca il est zoli ou pas mon desk


----------



## pierre-auvergne (2 Mai 2009)

On ne le voit pas.  Remets ton lien.

Edit. Sorry, c'est bon maintenant. 

A+

Redit. Le wall est très sympa !


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (2 Mai 2009)

pourtant chez moi je le voit bien


----------



## Tibiniou (2 Mai 2009)

Salut
Un petit shot de mon bureau du moment :


----------



## Ralph_ (2 Mai 2009)

chez moi aussi il fonctionne


----------



## Gone (2 Mai 2009)

fellouss a dit:


> Superbe, un lien pour le wall stp?



@Lorhkan :

Et un autre pour les icônes ? 

Merci


----------



## Lorhkan (2 Mai 2009)

Gone a dit:


> @Lorhkan :
> 
> Et un autre pour les icônes ?
> 
> Merci


Alors pour les icônes, comme toujours, c'est un peu compliqué étant donné que c'est un grand fourre-tout de plein de trucs trouvés un peu partout...

Il y en quand même pas mal qui viennent de DeviantArt...


----------



## Ralph_ (3 Mai 2009)




----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

Trés joli ralph , par contre peut tu me dire comment a tu mit ton pseudo dans la barre de menu
Merci


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Trés joli ralph , par contre peut tu me dire comment a tu mit ton pseudo dans la barre de menu
> Merci




Préférences système > comptes > Option > activer la permutation rapide d'utilisateur (tout en bas) > Affichage : choisir "nom" dans le menu déroulant. Il faut bien sur avoir débloqué le cadenas (en bas à gauche) avant.


----------



## Gone (3 Mai 2009)

Merci Lorkhan, j'irai jeté un coup d'oeil, pareil j'aurai bien essayer candybar mais 29$ pour çà, je trouve quand même un peu abusé, surtout en ces temps


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Utilise LiteIcon alors, tu ne pourras pas changer le Dock par contre ...


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Préférences système > comptes > Option > activer la permutation rapide d'utilisateur (tout en bas) > Affichage : choisir "nom" dans le menu déroulant. Il faut bien sur avoir débloqué le cadenas (en bas à gauche) avant.



Merci bien


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Mai 2009)

sa fait un moment que je n'ai plus posté ici. :hein:


----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2009)

@ Lorhkan : j'aimerais bien l'icône qui se trouve à gauche de CandyBar sur ton dock, s'il te plaît.
Je le verrais bien pour mon petit Transmission à moi.

Merki


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Pas beaucoup de custo là-dedans :hein: mais le fond d'écran est sympa.


----------



## Ralph_ (3 Mai 2009)

Mise à prix de 7 000


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Pas du tout mon style mais très cohérent


----------



## Ralph_ (3 Mai 2009)

c'était juste pour la custo parce que pas assez d'icones pour mes app 

EDIT : et pour souler mes cousines qui sont fans


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Un p'tit nouveau.


----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas du tout mon style mais très cohérent



Je dirais même que c'est "trop" cohérent.

 Etienne, tip-top, j'adhère et j'adore.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

Ralph superbe


----------



## mac067 (3 Mai 2009)

Voici le début du mien. Je recherche encore une chouette horloge, alors si quelqu'un a un tuyau. Pour une analogique.


----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2009)

Moi j'ai un bon tuyau : oublie l'horloge, tu vas surcharger ton fond d'écran qui l'est déjà trop à mon gôut.
Remet plutôt celle de la barres de menus, bien plus discrète.
Et préfère plutôt le post de miniatures plutôt que les grandes images.

Enfin voilà quoi, sinon, pour l'horloge tu peux toujours regarder chez Yahoo Widgets, tu vas sûrement trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## Ralph_ (3 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Au risque de me répéter merci de ne pas poster l'image directement et de créer un aperçu ou bien donner un lien directement ...




EDIT : Wath que veut tu dire par trop cohérent? c'est exactement ce que je cherche, des icones qui vont avec un wall pour que le résultat soit bon

ensuite pour Bowtie je trouve une pochette qui va bien rien que pour la capture d'écran


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

C'est sobre et on sent le fan de Iphone


----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> C'est sobre et on sent le fan de Iphone



 Sobre ? Tu voulais sûrement dire sombre 



Ralph_ a dit:


> Wath que veut tu dire par trop cohérent?



Je trouve que ça fait vraiment trop LV.
Mais bon, c'est mon avis personnel hein !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> C'est sobre et on sent le fan de Iphone



Sobre ?!

On a pas la même définition de sobre...


----------



## Ralph_ (3 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je trouve que ça fait vraiment trop LV.
> Mais bon, c'est mon avis personnel hein !


Bah c'était le but 

quitte à faire quelque chose autant le faire jusqu'au bout


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un p'tit nouveau.



Bravo Etienne pour ce magnifique "shot" ! .


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Mai 2009)

encore un nouveau:





EDIT: mon 999ème message !


----------



## mac067 (3 Mai 2009)

Salut, je recherche l'icone Ical dans le format ou c'est marquer Ical.


----------



## McFly Deluxe (3 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un p'tit nouveau.




Très sympa, notamment le wall  Ou pourrais-je le trouver ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Ici il a juste changé les couleurs.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2009)

mac067 a dit:


> Salut, je recherche l'icone Ical dans le format ou c'est marquer Ical.


:mouais:

Pourrais tu être plus précis ?


----------



## mac067 (3 Mai 2009)

J'ai des icones sur le dock ou il n'y a que les noms des applications.


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Mai 2009)

mac067 a dit:


> J'ai des icones sur le dock ou il n'y a que les noms des applications.



une image, peut-être ?

car je suis pas sur de comment tu la veut.


----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2009)

:mouais: mézencore ?


----------



## mac067 (3 Mai 2009)

je ne sais pas si vous voyez bien ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2009)

Si tu as la version .psd, tu peux le créer toi même. Sinon, c'est pas icône utiliser par Marie, ça ?


----------



## mac067 (3 Mai 2009)

ou alors l'icone ical avec le coin blanc.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sobre ?!
> 
> On a pas la même définition de sobre...



Je pense aussi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2009)

Oui parce que le desk que tu qualifies de 'sobre' est vraiment trop chargé : gros iphone , gros calendrier etc


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

C'est vrai que le iphone est relativement...gros


----------



## Ralph_ (3 Mai 2009)




----------



## NaTTyDreaD (3 Mai 2009)

sympa l'impression de vitesse du wall


----------



## arno1x (4 Mai 2009)

allez hop un petit thème modifié par mes soins. truth & Umaso.
arno

http://arno1x.deviantart.com/art/Truth-et-Umaso-121350699


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


>



Un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2009)

mac067 a dit:


> je ne sais pas si vous voyez bien ?



Là peut être


----------



## Darkn3xx (4 Mai 2009)

mac067 a dit:


> je ne sais pas si vous voyez bien ?



Les icônes sont *The Kobhens*

J'avais fait une icône pour avoir la date d'iCal, tu peux trouver le png *ici*.

Tu ne verras rien ou ouvrant le lien car la police est blanche, clic droit enregistrer sous


----------



## arno1x (4 Mai 2009)

arno1x a dit:


> allez hop un petit thème modifié par mes soins. truth & Umaso.
> arno
> 
> http://arno1x.deviantart.com/art/Truth-et-Umaso-121350699



je remets le lien...
http://arno1x.deviantart.com/art/truth-umaso-121394585


----------



## wath68 (4 Mai 2009)

J'aime bien le fond.


----------



## Ralph_ (4 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un lien pour le wall ?


http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1387/velocity.html


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Mai 2009)

Petit nouveau, avec ma nouvelle idole :



​
Démarche diagnostique de merde, mais quelle répartie :love:

edit : le wall est ici pour les amateurs.


----------



## ALS (4 Mai 2009)

Bonjour bonjour 

Voilà ma dernière créa et écran du moment C'est du collage + peinture le tout mixé dans photoshop 

Si y'a des amateurs j'px filé une taille A4 maxi







Bye


----------



## wath68 (4 Mai 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Démarche diagnostique de merde, mais quelle répartie :love:



Ma réplique préférée (de tête) :
- mais vous êtes vraiment docteur ?
- bien sur, et j'ai même mon propre stéthoscope 


Sinon, jolis les deux derniers bureaux ... quoiqu'un peu trop chargé celui d'ALS, niveau icônes.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Et surtout peu de customization :mouais:.

Très joli Marie .


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Mai 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


>



pas de commentaire pour mon wall ? :rose:


et le commité anti blacksystem dort !


----------



## Maximouse (4 Mai 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> pas de commentaire pour mon wall ? :rose:
> 
> 
> et le commité anti blacksystem dort !



Puisque tu insistes, j'adore


----------



## arno1x (4 Mai 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> pas de commentaire pour mon wall ? :rose:
> 
> 
> et le commité anti blacksystem dort !



et bien moi aussi j'adOOOOre, sérieux. 
arno


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Mai 2009)

J'ai quitté le comité anti-black system pour le comité pro-black system, et je dis que c'est trop clair 

Non, en fait, sérieusement, c'est chouette 

@ Corentin : merci :rose:


----------



## wath68 (4 Mai 2009)

Bon ben moi je vais faire mon gros-râleur-qui-casse-l'ambiance-super-c'est-la-fête-youpi-tralala  (il en fallait bien un !)

3 trucs que je ne supporte pas sur le desk' de 217ae1 :
- Spotlight bleu.
- l'Apple bleu.
- les coins arrondis de la barre des menus.
Je sais pas pourquoi, ça me perturbe ! Ça doit être mon coté "Monkien" :rateau:

Sinon, la combinaison Black System + fond d'écran N&B, je ne peux pas critiquer vu que je l'ai très très longtemps utilisé aussi.

Verdict :  quand même.

P.S: je pense bientôt créer le F.O.C.K. (Full Of Colour Kickass) 

Edit : on me souffle dans l'oreillette (merci Tucpasquic, dont je viens à peine de comprendre le pseudo mdr) que c'est Tiger qui est comme ceci, donc je présente toutes mes confuses à 217ae1 :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

Il peut toujours utiliser ShapeShifter il y a une grande variante de Guikit, ça changera son bureau.

Edit : Vous arrivez à accéder à MacThemes ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Mai 2009)

C0rentin : Oui ça fonctionne chez moi.

217ae1 : Comme Wath je ne suis pas fan des icônes bleues, sinon c'est sobre j'aime bien 

Un p'tit nouveau, ça faisait longtemps :





Wallpaper : *Chaos Wallpaper Pack*


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2009)

Vraiment très très très classe, je suis fan !
À part peut-être les Stacks gris en forme de boites que je n'ai jamais aimé et qui "cassent" un peu le dock je trouve.


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Mai 2009)

Merci 

Tu verrais bien quoi à la place des stacks ? Les mêmes stacks dans une autre couleur ou bien des stacks différents ?


----------



## Ralph_ (5 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> C0rentin : Oui ça fonctionne chez moi.
> 
> 217ae1 : Comme Wath je ne suis pas fan des icônes bleues, sinon c'est sobre j'aime bien
> 
> ...


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2009)

Personnellement j'aime les stacks des Blobs Noirs.


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Mai 2009)

merci pour les commentaires !



wath68 a dit:


> 3 trucs que je ne supporte pas sur le desk' de 217ae1 :
> - Spotlight bleu.
> - l'Apple bleu.



merci, j'ai corrigé !



wath68 a dit:


> - les coins arrondis de la barre des menus.


j'aime pas mais je sais pas si on peut les modifier (avec tiger), quelqu'un a une idée ?



wath68 a dit:


> Edit : on me souffle dans l'oreillette (merci Tucpasquic, dont je viens à peine de comprendre le pseudo mdr) que c'est Tiger qui est comme ceci, donc je présente toutes mes confuses à 217ae1 :rose:



c'est par grave, mais tiger commence a m'énerver !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> J'aime pas mais je sais pas si on peut les modifier (avec tiger), quelqu'un a une idée ?



Avec ShapeShifter et un thème adéquat.


----------



## poiro (5 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Personnellement j'aime les stacks des Blobs Noirs.



juste une petite question, comment avoir l'icone mail qui se met a jour avec les blob noir ?

merci


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2009)

L'icône Mail ?
Qu'appelle-tu "mettre à jour" ?
Tu veux parler du badge des messages non-lus ?


----------



## poiro (5 Mai 2009)

oups pardon je voulais dire l'icone ical, avec la mise a jour de la date...

dsl


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2009)

*- Pour iCal :*
il y a deux fichiers App-empty.icns. à remplacer (en ayant pris soin de les sauvegarder, au cas ou...)
Attention aussi au nom du fichier, qu'il soit bien le même.

iCal > clic droit ''afficher le contenu du paquet'' > contents > resources > remplacer App-empty.icns.

Ensuite, toujours dans resources, clic droit sur iCalDockExtra.bundle > afficher le contenu du paquet > contents > resources et remplacer App-empty.icns.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (5 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> C0rentin : Oui ça fonctionne chez moi.
> 
> 217ae1 : Comme Wath je ne suis pas fan des icônes bleues, sinon c'est sobre j'aime bien
> 
> ...



Superbe


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Mai 2009)

Merci


----------



## arno1x (6 Mai 2009)

salut
un autre thème mélangé (par mes soins), Milk & Ayofe.

http://arno1x.deviantart.com/art/Milk-Ayofe-121642063


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Ah ben ouais.


----------



## wath68 (6 Mai 2009)

Quel est l'intérêt de poster ça ?
Je ne vois aucun lien de téléchargement.
Je dis ça pour ceux qui seraient intéressés...

Et puis c'est quoi au fait ???


----------



## arno1x (6 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ah ben ouais.



tu m'as grillé j'ai même pas eu le temps de te répondre par un sympathique


----------



## anthony62a (6 Mai 2009)

nouveau dock




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

http://img.skitch.com/20090506-t5kthk5et8sbxqksrisjef4ihr.jpg
grande taille


----------



## arno1x (6 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Quel est l'intérêt de poster ça ?
> Je ne vois aucun lien de téléchargement.
> Je dis ça pour ceux qui seraient intéressés...
> 
> Et puis c'est quoi au fait ???



de montrer mon desk du moment!!!!  non?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Voilà vous savez mon nom


----------



## arno1x (6 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Voilà vous savez mon nom



Enchanté Corentin L...  moi c'est Arno L...


----------



## wath68 (6 Mai 2009)

arno1x a dit:


> de montrer mon desk du moment!!!!  non?



Ha ooookkkkkk !
Complètement à l'ouest ce soir moi ! Je pensais que c'était un truc à charger.

Jolis vos 2 desk'


----------



## poiro (6 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> *- Pour iCal :*
> il y a deux fichiers App-empty.icns. à remplacer (en ayant pris soin de les sauvegarder, au cas ou...)
> Attention aussi au nom du fichier, qu'il soit bien le même.
> 
> ...



où peut on récupérer l'icone blob pour ical, car j'ai télécharger tous les fichiers mais y a pas d'ical...

merci


----------



## Zibiolo (6 Mai 2009)

Il est dans le pack pourtant


----------



## poiro (6 Mai 2009)

ah oui en effet mais il n'est que dans le dossier des icones blanches et pas dans les noires...
merci pour les conseils


----------



## Darkn3xx (6 Mai 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> nouveau dock
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super classe ton dock 

Où peut-on trouver l'icône du trèfle coloré ? Merci !


----------



## wath68 (6 Mai 2009)

Allez hop, on ressort un peu les vieilleries, histoire qu'elles ne prennent pas trop la poussière :


----------



## Zibiolo (6 Mai 2009)

poiro a dit:


> ah oui en effet mais il n'est que dans le dossier des icones blanches et pas dans les noires...
> merci pour les conseils



Moi c'était dans le dossier avec les icônes noires, mais j'ai dû le faire manuellement pour l'avoir comme une icône iCal normale (avec la date etc)


----------



## Darkn3xx (6 Mai 2009)

Très chouette ton wall Wath


----------



## wath68 (6 Mai 2009)

Voilà l'icône App-empty.icns pour iCal :
http://www.partage-facile.com/HPD7AP7HVV/app_empty.icns
*ATTENTION :* le renommer en App-empty.icns

Petit rappel :


> - Pour iCal :
> il y a deux fichiers App-empty.icns. à remplacer (en ayant pris soin de les sauvegarder, au cas ou...)
> Attention aussi au nom du fichier, qu'il soit bien le même.
> 
> ...





Merci Dark ! :rose:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (6 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Allez hop, on ressort un peu les vieilleries, histoire qu'elles ne prennent pas trop la poussière :



Superbe


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Le fond d'écran est très sympa en effet .

Un lien pour l'icône de Mail ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (7 Mai 2009)

C0rentin : *Apple Mail*


----------



## fhallyyy (7 Mai 2009)

Trop belles les créations sur ce forum félicitation, tout ca donne envi de se mettre a mac.


----------



## wath68 (7 Mai 2009)

Merki Corentin 

Bien joué Dark.
L'icône Mail c'est Etienne qui l'a déniché, dans "Les Fans de Custo" 





fhallyyy a dit:


> Trop belles les créations sur ce forum félicitation, tout ca donne envi de se mettre a mac. Mac est un reve...


:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> C0rentin : *Apple Mail*



Merci .


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (8 Mai 2009)

Un petit nouveau tout simple


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Magnifique, pour un newb tu te débrouilles bien  (je déconne).


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (8 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique, pour un newb tu te débrouilles bien  (je déconne).



Tu a raison je suis un newb mais bon y a newb et newb


----------



## wath68 (8 Mai 2009)

C'est très ... comment dire? ... très vert,
mais j'aime bien.


----------



## bou-cup (8 Mai 2009)

Ma dernière modification :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Darkn3xx (9 Mai 2009)

Superbe ! J'aime beaucoup la photo


----------



## link.javaux (9 Mai 2009)

mon dernier en date;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Magnifique link !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

En effet très joli Link, juste par curiosité c'est quoi l'icône téléphone ?


----------



## link.javaux (9 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> En effet très joli Link, juste par curiosité c'est quoi l'icône téléphone ?



l'icon vient de je ne sais plus quel application, mais sinon c'est bluephoneelite2, pour gérer son gsm par bluetooth, vrmt pratique

merci pour les critiques


----------



## wath68 (9 Mai 2009)

J'adore les deux derniers, Bou-Cup & Link.


Petit nouveau pour le week-end ... qui va rester pas mal de temps vu que la semaine prochaine je n'en aurais pas, du temps.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Ok merci petit shot du week-end


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Sympa les deux derniers


----------



## arno1x (9 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> J'adore les deux derniers, Bou-Cup & Link.
> 
> 
> Petit nouveau pour le week-end ... qui va rester pas mal de temps vu que la semaine prochaine je n'en aurais pas, du temps.



j'aime beaucoup. je vais essayer de trouver ce wall.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2009)

What super jolie


----------



## wath68 (9 Mai 2009)

Merci à vous :rose:

@ Arno : tu peux trouver le wall' ici : Panda by Sizakor


----------



## arno1x (9 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à vous :rose:
> 
> @ Arno : tu peux trouver le wall' ici : Panda by Sizakor



Merci wath c'est sympa, je l'installe de suite


----------



## arno1x (9 Mai 2009)

voilà mon desk du moment (merci wath pour le wall).


----------



## Darkn3xx (9 Mai 2009)

Wath : :rateau: Super ! J'adhère totalement ! Un petit lien pour l'icône de Mail et d'iTunes stp ? 

C0rentin : Un poil trop bleu à mon goût, sinon toujours aussi sobre


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Normal c'est Aurora bleu 

Très joli shot l'ami Wath .


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (9 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> J'adore les deux derniers, Bou-Cup & Link.
> 
> 
> Petit nouveau pour le week-end ... qui va rester pas mal de temps vu que la semaine prochaine je n'en aurais pas, du temps.



Magnifique


----------



## TiiG (9 Mai 2009)

Ma première contrib dans la section :rose:


----------



## wath68 (9 Mai 2009)

Merci à tous :rose::rose::rose:

@ Darkn3xx : tu peux trouver l'icône iTunes/iPod ici : http://mac.wareseeker.com/download/ipoding-icons-1.0.rar/325232
et l'icône Mail ici : http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16792878

@ Tig : le dock est vraiment trop grand pour moi, et pas trop fan du fond d'écran non plus.

@ C0rentin : je ne suis pas du tout "bleu" en général, mais là je dois avouer que c'est vraiment pas mal du tout


----------



## Darkn3xx (9 Mai 2009)

Merci Wath, l'icône de Mail est vraiment fantastique


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Mai 2009)

wath : c'est l'un de tes plus réussis


----------



## arno1x (9 Mai 2009)

un petit changement...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2009)

Merci Wath 

Très joli et clean Arno , bravo continue sur cette lancée


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Un petit nouveau  :




(Clic for zoom)


----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2009)

Vraiment très très très joli, épuré, sobre, ... la grande classe.
Je verrais bien ce dock avec, celui avec les indicateurs violets :





Ça mérite un coup-de-boule, mais je ne sais pas ce qui se passe, je n'arrive plus à en donner


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un petit nouveau  :
> 
> (Clic for zoom)



Hello

COmment fais tu pour avoir la date comme ça sur le desktop ?


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2009)

Tu peux utiliser geektools ou un widget.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Hello
> 
> COmment fais tu pour avoir la date comme ça sur le desktop ?




Salut , j'utilise stattoo qui est payant , contacte moi par mp , je peux faire quelque chose pour toi 



@ Wath  : le soucis de ton dock est qu'il fait une grosse marque une fois appliqué (lorsque des fenêtres sont ouvertes) donc , j'émets des réserves concernant le dock


----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2009)

Je suis en train d'essayer Statoo, c'est vraiment pas mal.
Par contre, je n'arrive pas à mettre les capsules en haut de l'écran,
et si je rajoute l'heure, elle n'est pas entière, bizarre :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Pour déplacer les capsules :

Clic droit sur l'appli puis add remove capsule > tu auras 2 petits traits tu les déplaces de haut en bas


----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2009)

ça marche nickel, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

Stattoo n'est plus mis à jour depuis 2006 c'est un peu dommage et quelques icônes sont moches notamment celle de la batterie ...


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## yiougs (10 Mai 2009)

Petit changement, ça faisait longtemps !


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2009)

Sobre, pas mal !


----------



## yiougs (10 Mai 2009)

Merci, le tiens aussi est sympa !

Ambiance romantique  !

Et genesis :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Très joli les deux derniers :love:

Christophe aurais-tu un lien pour ton magnifique fond d'écran ? Merci par avance !


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très joli les deux derniers :love:
> 
> Christophe aurais-tu un lien pour ton magnifique fond d'écran ? Merci par avance !




là !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

Merci pour ta rapidité l'ami .


----------



## bou-cup (11 Mai 2009)

Un peu de couleur pour le nouveau wall : 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Comme la barre de menu en haut de l'écran est transparente, elle prend la couleur du wall, et là pour le coup, c'est moche !
Y a un logiciel pour modifier ça svp ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Mai 2009)

Tout compte fait, j'ai le temps de changer :rateau:






Et bravo, j'adore les desk' de cette page


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2009)

C'est blanc le lait !


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Mai 2009)

bou-cup a dit:


> Comme la barre de menu en haut de l'écran est transparente, elle prend la couleur du wall, et là pour le coup, c'est moche !
> Y a un logiciel pour modifier ça svp ?
> [/COLOR]



préférances système -> bureau  et il doit avoir une case a cocher quelque part.


----------



## bou-cup (11 Mai 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> préférances système -> bureau  et il doit avoir une case a cocher quelque part.



Ah le naze que je suis, y avait une simple case à cocher :sick:

Edit : merci !


----------



## arno1x (11 Mai 2009)

Un petit Ruler pour Os x 1.5.6 par mes soins...


----------



## smitch (12 Mai 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> mon dernier en date;


HEY link très jolie ! 
comment as-tu fais pour mettre le dock comme ça ??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

smitch a dit:


> HEY link très jolie !
> comment as-tu fais pour mettre le dock comme ça ??



Effectivement, je pense que cela va intéresser du peuple.. 

Cela me réconciliera certainment avec le dock et je le réactiverai surement!


----------



## two (12 Mai 2009)

je plussoie


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

En attendant link, je vais demander à yiougs comment il fait pour avoir cette todolist sur le bureau.. Je suppose que c'est un widget, mais lequel?


Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Un skin de dock invisible avec les icones ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un skin de dock invisible avec les icones ?



Oui, c'est bien ce qu'il me semble aussi...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Et desactivation du zoom du dock


----------



## wath68 (12 Mai 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> En attendant link, je vais demander à yiougs comment il fait pour avoir cette todolist sur le bureau.. Je suppose que c'est un widget, mais lequel?
> 
> 
> Merci!



Je me permet de répondre.
Il me semble que c'est Anxiety.


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Mai 2009)

Un p'tit nouveau :




Wallpaper : *Green Plant*


----------



## wath68 (12 Mai 2009)

Très joli, bravo !!!

Aurais-tu un lien pour l'icône iCal, s'il te plaît ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Mai 2009)

Merci :rose::rose:

Tu peux la trouver dans le pack qui se trouve *ici*.


----------



## wath68 (12 Mai 2009)

Very mucho gracias.


----------



## yiougs (12 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je me permet de répondre.
> Il me semble que c'est Anxiety.



Exactement 

---------- Post added at 21h23 ---------- Previous post was at 21h21 ----------




Darkn3xx a dit:


> Un p'tit nouveau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu aurais un lien pour la pomme de ton Finder et la corbeille également stp ? 
Et aussi pour les sortes de "boites de rangements" que tu as sur la droite de ton dock, ça m'a l'air bien utile non ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Mai 2009)

Alors pour la pomme : *Real Apple - Icon*
Pour la corbeille : *New Old School Trash Icon*
et pour les Stacks : *Mac Stacks : Fill Me Up!*


----------



## yiougs (12 Mai 2009)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Ralph_ (13 Mai 2009)

Un petit moment que je n'ai pas posté

reprise de certains wall et coup de coeur pour une custo soft


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

Très joli shot Ralph :love:.

Le tout est très cohérent .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je me permet de répondre.
> Il me semble que c'est Anxiety.



Merci Wath, toujours là quand il faut! 

Par contre je suis étonné qu'il soit toujours au premier plan et que l'on ne sache pas le laisser sur le bureau :mouais:

C'est toujours embêtant de l'avoir devant les yeux quand on surfe...

Il y a la solution de le desactiver quand inactif, mais alors, je ne le vois plus quand je reviens sur le bureau.


Je suis peut-être aveugle et ai loupé une option dans les préférences..


----------



## Gone (13 Mai 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Un petit moment que je n'ai pas posté
> 
> reprise de certains wall et coup de coeur pour une custo soft



Un ptit lien pour les icônes ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Un p'tit nouveau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bonsoir tout le monde! Très joli ton Desk.
Je recherche pour poster mes desks un remplacant à SnapShooter. Je trouve ton aperçu vraiment sympa. tu le fais avec quoi?


----------



## two (14 Mai 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> NB; Mes screen n'évoluent plus, mais je me complais dans ce que j'ai trouvé je dois dire





fadem a dit:


> j'adore le dock ! comment l'as-tu réalisé ?







two a dit:


> La réponse a la question m'intéresse aussi... et a première vue elle n'as pas encore été donnée.  :rateau:
> 
> [mode=lourd]Je veux dire : cela m'intéresse réellement [/mode]





link.javaux a dit:


> mon dernier en date;





smitch a dit:


> HEY link très jolie !
> comment as-tu fais pour mettre le dock comme ça ??





mad-gecko a dit:


> Effectivement, je pense que cela va intéresser du peuple..
> 
> Cela me réconciliera certainment avec le dock et je le réactiverai surement!





two a dit:


> je plussoie



Apparemment link.javaux a son astuce pour le dock et ne compte pas la partager...
dommage... :hein:


----------



## Ralph_ (14 Mai 2009)

Gone a dit:


> Un ptit lien pour les icônes ?


Elles viennent d'un peu partout donc dis moi lesquelles tu veux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h15 ----------




link.javaux a dit:


> non c'est pas un thème, tu remplaces le fichier "Sartfiles.bin" dans le répertoire suivant;
> 
> system/library/privateframework/CoreUI.Frameworks/versions/A/Resources
> 
> ...


@Two : Il suffit de faire une recherche de temps en temps...

bon après faudrait reuploader le truc, mais je suis sur qu'un MP sur un ton plus sympathique que ton message devra faire l'affaire :rateau:


----------



## Darkn3xx (14 Mai 2009)

Goul a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde! Très joli ton Desk.
> Je recherche pour poster mes desks un remplacant à SnapShooter. Je trouve ton aperçu vraiment sympa. tu le fais avec quoi?



Merci 

*Picturesque* fera ton bonheur !


----------



## Gone (14 Mai 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Elles viennent d'un peu partout donc dis moi lesquelles tu veux
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h15 ----------



Le Firefox, Mail, iTunes et pourquoi pas le dock

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

*Picturesque* fera ton bonheur ![/QUOTE]

Parfait!
Merci


----------



## Ralph_ (14 Mai 2009)

Mail
http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=274533

Le dock (la un simple coup d'oeil dans les coups de coeurs de ces derniers jours n'aurai pas fait de mal...)
http://forums.macg.co/5095580-post1274.html

Les autres je ne retrouve pas, je les ai uploadé


----------



## Gone (14 Mai 2009)

Merci c'est cool


----------



## two (14 Mai 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Elles viennent d'un peu partout donc dis moi lesquelles tu veux
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h15 ----------
> 
> ...



Hello,
j'avais lu ce post  et sauf erreur de ma part le fichier sartfile.bin gère l'apparence de bien des choses (barre de menu, fenêtres, ichat...) mais pas du dock. 

De ce que j'aurais pu comprendre; en observant les desks postés par link et en lisant ce fil au jour le jour  ; le dock a probablement été rendu invisible et ce qui nous apparais comme un dock est probablement intégré au fond d'écran. 

Malheuresement mes recherches pour trouver la manière de rendre le dock invisible ont pointé vers des solutions pour tiger et non pour léopard. 
puis il y l'astuce pour caler le dock en bas dans un coin. Cette astuce je me rapelle l'avoir lue quelquepart sur ce forum, mais comme pour le moment je ne cherche pas à caler le dock dans un coin je n'ai pas cherché plus que cela. :sleep:

Pour ce qui est du MP, celui que j'ai envoyé en février est resté sans réponse... 

Bon pour le reste je ne cherche ni la polémique ni a poluer le fil, je comrendrais donc que le post soit supprimé si cela est jugé nécessaire.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Et avec Mirage ça ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## smitch (14 Mai 2009)

Hello à tous, premier post de desktop. Début donc j'ai pas réussi à faire tout ce que je voulais mais bon, on verra avec plus d'expérience dans le "métier" haha... 



​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Bravo c'est magnifique, tu as appris vite :love:

J'aimerai par contre avoir un lien pour le fond d'écran si c'est possible, il est merveilleux :love:.

Merci par avance .


----------



## two (14 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et avec Mirage ça ne fonctionne pas ?



Si ! Super . merci C0rentin.


----------



## smitch (14 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bravo c'est magnifique, tu as appris vite :love:
> J'aimerai par contre avoir un lien pour le fond d'écran si c'est possible, il est merveilleux :love:.
> Merci par avance .



Merci !!!  le prochain sera encore plus beau (j'espère) ...

Le wall est ici


----------



## wath68 (14 Mai 2009)

Un fond d'écran sûrement déjà utilisé, je ne sais plus, mais comme en ce moment il n'y a rien qui me branche vraiment, alors voilà je le poste.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Salut , je vois que tu as la temperature avec stattoo , comment tu fais pour trouver le zip code ?

Merci !


----------



## maiwen (14 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Un fond d'écran sûrement déjà utilisé, je ne sais plus, mais comme en ce moment il n'y a rien qui me branche vraiment, alors voilà je le poste.
> ]



j'aime bien l'icone de ... mail je crois, l'avion en papier ? t'as un lien ?  

merci


----------



## wath68 (14 Mai 2009)

@ Etienne : tu peux trouver, entre autres (taper ICAO dans Google), les codes ici:
http://www.infos-industrielles.com/document-transports/code-aeroport-a.asp
ou
http://www.flugzeuginfo.net/table_airportcodes_country-location_en.php

@ Maiwen : l'icône Mail, ici : http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16792878


----------



## maiwen (14 Mai 2009)

merci


----------



## Darkn3xx (14 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Un fond d'écran sûrement déjà utilisé, je ne sais plus, mais comme en ce moment il n'y a rien qui me branche vraiment, alors voilà je le poste.



Superbe Wath, J'ADOOOOOORE :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Wath je tenais à te féliciter pour ton excellentissime bureau, toujours superbe et harmonieux :love:.

PS : tu es avec Etienne et Link les piliers de ce sous-forum et je tenais à vous en remercier.


----------



## wath68 (15 Mai 2009)

:rose: Merci, c'est gentil.
Il faut surtout féliciter les fantastiques auteurs de fond d'écran, icônes etc... sans qui nous ne serions rien.

(pssst, Corentin, au fait, le chèque, je le met à l'ordre de qui ?)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Mai 2009)

Un petit nouveau :





Le wall est ici pour les amateurs .

Dock : Sandock par Tame1
Icônes du desk : Rainbow set
Icônes du dock : Trilettres


----------



## Ralph_ (15 Mai 2009)




----------



## Cioranes (16 Mai 2009)

Salut,

Pas grand chose de changé depuis bientôt deux mois (!). 
Serais-je donc un fake customizer? - me demande-je. 
Et puis autre chose m'apparait : le but de la custo n'est-il pas de trouver cet environnement si évident, si propre à soi, que la nécessité de le changer s'évanouit ?... et ce même en farfouillant le forum, en tatouillant le Candybar, en dérivant des nuits devant les beautés abstraites de set d'icônes? 
BREF...

Je poste mon desk.


----------



## Ralph_ (16 Mai 2009)

superbe!


----------



## wath68 (16 Mai 2009)

Ha yes, c'est magnifique.
On peut bientôt créer le club des White Icons addict !!

Aurais-tu un lien pour l'icône de Safari, qui est plus joli que celui que j'ai actuellement, merci ?


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Mai 2009)

sa fait un moment que je n'ai plus posté.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2009)

Ah enfin tu as customizé ton bureau, c'est joli bravo .


----------



## Kevlar (16 Mai 2009)

Superbe vos réalisations 

Ralph_ : Un lien de ton Wall SVP ?


----------



## Cioranes (16 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Aurais-tu un lien pour l'icône de Safari, qui est plus joli que celui que j'ai actuellement, merci ?



Yes, here it is
http://edenprojects.deviantart.com/art/MetalNav-25899347


----------



## wath68 (16 Mai 2009)

Merci beaucoup.

@ 217ae1 : très joli, ça me fait penser à mes anciennes boites de Caran d'Ache .


----------



## Ralph_ (16 Mai 2009)

Kevlar a dit:


> Superbe vos réalisations
> 
> Ralph_ : Un lien de ton Wall SVP ?



www.planepictures.net


----------



## smitch (16 Mai 2009)

Salut, une question : est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment diminuer la taille de la barre des menus en haut ?
(peut être la police ?) 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## bou-cup (17 Mai 2009)

Pour coller avec le doc j'ai changé de wall avec un "made in moi-même" en hommage au logiciel que j'utilise le plus et avec le plus de plaisir : Coda http://www.panic.com/coda/




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

smitch a dit:


> Salut, une question : est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment diminuer la taille de la barre des menus en haut ?
> (peut être la police ?)
> 
> Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.



Non c'est impossible, des thèmes pourront te donner l'impression qu'elle diminuera mais ce ne sera pas le cas juste un fond transparent.

Pour la police tu peux changer avec Silk.


----------



## Kevlar (17 Mai 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> www.planepictures.net



Merci Ralph_


----------



## wath68 (17 Mai 2009)

@ bou-cup : très classe le fond d'écran, sobre, discret, tout ce que j'aime.

Chapoba


----------



## bou-cup (17 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> @ bou-cup : très classe le fond d'écran, sobre, discret, tout ce que j'aime.
> 
> Chapoba



Merci 

Je viens juste de m'ouvrir un compte sur Deviantart pour les intéressés, j'y mets le wall  : http://im-a-pixel-pusher.deviantart.com/art/Panic-Coda-wallpaper-122790147

---------- Post added at 15h08 ---------- Previous post was at 13h22 ----------




bou-cup a dit:


> Pour coller avec le doc j'ai changé de wall avec un "made in moi-même" en hommage au logiciel que j'utilise le plus et avec le plus de plaisir : Coda http://www.panic.com/coda/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Et avec ces icônes le résultat est plus cohérent :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Disponibles ici : http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16783662


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Tu as l'autorisation de(s) l'auteur(s) du logiciel pour le fond d'écran ?

Plus globalement celui qui a réalisé l'icône.


----------



## bou-cup (17 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu as l'autorisation de(s) l'auteur(s) du logiciel pour le fond d'écran ?
> 
> Plus globalement celui qui a réalisé l'icône.



J'ai envoyé un mail, pas de soucis du moment que je ne vend pas le travail réalisé à partir de leurs documents.

Edit : ah le boulet, je n'ai pas décoché les options d'achats de Deviant Art. Erreur réparée !


----------



## smitch (17 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Silk



Ok merci pour ta réponse, mais Silk a l'air bien complexe au début et je ne comprend pas tout, donc je n'y ai pas touché héhé... mais merci quan même.

J'ai posé cette question car j'avais l'impression que sur certains desktop postés ici la barre des menus était plus petite que la mienne.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Ce n'est pas compliqué du tout mais c'est en anglais c'est peut-être cela le problème

Pour les thèmes, jette un oeil sur Magnifique.


----------



## Darkn3xx (17 Mai 2009)

P'tit nouveau, un peu kitch peut-être


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Mai 2009)

je recopie les desk de certains amis pécéistes. 

un desk a la windows ! 






il va rester longtemps ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2009)

Purée , les applications que tu as 
Msn , microsoft office , audacity :hein:


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Purée , les applications que tu as
> Msn , microsoft office , audacity :hein:



c'était juste pour le desk.

inutile de préciser que au bout d'1 minute et 24,5 secondes, sa m'a tellement énervé que j'ai mis toutes les applications a la poubelle !


----------



## maiwen (18 Mai 2009)

c'est honteux d'avoir même rien que pensé faire une chose pareille ! j'espère que ton mac se vengera !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Même si je suis totalement accro à Mac, je trouve dommage les moqueries simplistes et gratuites sur Windows... Ca va encore donner une image négative des Mac's users, ce n'est pas forcément par choix qu'on est sous Win, faut pas oublier que Mac reste le caviar des zordi's et pas forcément accessible.

Enfin, l'idée est très bonne et m'a bien fait rire quand même


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> je recopie les desk de certains amis pécéistes.
> un desk a la windows !
> il va rester longtemps ! :rateau:



Pour aller jusqu'au bout tu aurais pu installer ce thème horrible de Max Rudberg


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Même si je suis totalement accro à Mac, je trouve dommage les moqueries simplistes et gratuites sur Windows... Ca va encore donner une image négative des Mac's users, ce n'est pas forcément par choix qu'on est sous Win, faut pas oublier que Mac reste le caviar des zordi's et pas forcément accessible.
> 
> Enfin, l'idée est très bonne et m'a bien fait rire quand même



Tu connais les hackintosh ? 
Et les ordis d'occasion (comme tous les mac que j'ai eu sauf l'imac ) ?


----------



## Fìx (18 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> P'tit nouveau, un peu kitch peut-être



J'suis fan absolu de ce fond d'écran!:love::love::love:

Y'aurai moyen de me dire où tu l'as trouvé? :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu connais les hackintosh ?
> Et les ordis d'occasion (comme tous les mac que j'ai eu sauf l'imac ) ?



Evidemment!

Je t'ai répondu par MP pour ne pas polluer notre beau fil des beaux desktops et ne pas me faire taper sur les doigts


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'suis fan absolu de ce fond d'écran!:love::love::love:
> 
> Y'aurai moyen de me dire où tu l'as trouvé? :rose:



+1


----------



## maiwen (18 Mai 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Même si je suis totalement accro à Mac, je trouve dommage les moqueries simplistes et gratuites sur Windows... Ca va encore donner une image négative des Mac's users, ce n'est pas forcément par choix qu'on est sous Win, faut pas oublier que Mac reste le caviar des zordi's et pas forcément accessible.
> 
> Enfin, l'idée est très bonne et m'a bien fait rire quand même



cela dit même en étant sur pc ça empèche pas de ranger son ordi... les icônes partout sur le bureau c'est typique mais c'est parce que les gens le veulent bien ... ou savent pas se servir de leur ordi ... les alias à tout va alors que t'as les icônes dans la barre en bas je trouve ça bête.


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Mai 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'suis fan absolu de ce fond d'écran!:love::love::love:
> 
> Y'aurai moyen de me dire où tu l'as trouvé? :rose:





Christophe31 a dit:


> +1



Vous pouvez le trouver *ici*.


----------



## two (18 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> P'tit nouveau, un peu kitch peut-être


Non pas kitch  
J'ai ton icône ical et ton icône itunes , aurais tu un lien?


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Mai 2009)

@two :
- Pour iCal : *iCal Icons*
- Pour iTunes : *iTunes Minuet*


----------



## Segaouf (18 Mai 2009)

Hello tout le monde, je cherche a donner une apparence professionnel a mon bureau sous mac. J'aimerais bien voir des creations sobre et classe qui vont dans ce sens donc si vous en avez sous la main


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

C'est pas le bon sujet l'ami, c'est par ici.

Et tu peux jeter un oeil dans le fil "Vos coups de coeur".


----------



## arno1x (18 Mai 2009)

Bee3, pour 10.5.7 par mes soins...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Magnifique tu vas le mettre en ligne ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

Salut ! Comment faites-vous pour insérer une image de dock ? Je n'ai pas du tout bien lire... Merci pour le coup de main. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h18 ----------

Oups... j'ai oublié l'chapeau : il faut lire "dû". Bon, j'ai fait une capture de mon dock. Sur d'autres sites, pour poster une photo, il faut passer par un autre site. Comment s'y prend-on donc ici ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (19 Mai 2009)

@domdom1 : Tu postes ton image sur *ImageShack* par exemple, tu récupères le lien Direct link to image.

Ensuite sur le forum (MacGé entre autre), tu utilises la balise  comme suit : 

[CODE][IMG]adresse de ton image[/CODE]


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> (...) Ensuite sur le forum (MacGé entre autre), tu utilises la balise  (...)[/QUOTE]
> Même pas besoin des balises : tu colles l'url directement et ça s'affiche. ;)


----------



## Jab aka baba le cwabe (19 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> P'tit nouveau, un peu kitch peut-être





Salut,

Pourrais tu poster le lien vers le dock ? Merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

Ici .


----------



## Darkn3xx (19 Mai 2009)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Même pas besoin des balises : tu colles l'url directement et ça s'affiche.



Au temps pour moi je l'ignorais, tu viens de m'apprendre un truc


----------



## arno1x (19 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique tu vas le mettre en ligne ?



salut Corentin, merci pour le compliment, je ne pense pas le mettre en ligne je n'ai pas d'autorisation du créateur de Bee. Si ça t'intéresse envoie moi un M.P.
@+ arno


----------



## link.javaux (19 Mai 2009)

En gros pour le Dock (pour tout ceux qui voulaient savoir)

Vous utilisez mirage pour faire disparaitre tout les éléments du dock sauf les idicateurs
vous trouverez les indicateurs et icones tirée du pack khobens ici
l'image du fond du dock se trouve dedans aussi
pour la mettre en place, placez la soit sur votre wall, soit avec geektool
comme ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





déso j'avais pas internet avant et je l'ai plus avant longtemps
+


----------



## scherel (19 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Voilà un petit moment que je vous suit et j'apprécie beaucoup votre travail.

Je poste ici un bureau. Ce sont des choses prises un peu partout et je crois que celui ci me plaît vraiment.

http://img78.imageshack.us/my.php?image=yahoo.png


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

J'aime bien sauf les icônes à droite du séparateur, tu devrais utiliser tout le set Blob Au Mieux .


----------



## wath68 (19 Mai 2009)

J'adore ce fond d'écran ... je rêve d'avoir le même fauteuil.

Par contre, pour ne pas changer, je n'aime pas du tout les widgets calendrier et météo, et encore moins cet horrible drapeau français dans la barre de menus.
Et le dock est aussi trop surchargé à mon goût, et je verrais bien des indicateurs noirs.

Ton desk' gagnerait en "classitude" avec quelques petites modifications et en supprimant quelques trucs inutiles.

J'ai dis que j'aimais le fond d'écran ? ha oui 

On attend ton prochain desk' avec impatience, pour voir les changements, si changements il y aura.


----------



## imacg5mortel (19 Mai 2009)

Je n'ai pas posté depuis longtemps, et quand je le fais c'est trop original


----------



## scherel (19 Mai 2009)

merci pour vos réponses rapides ça fait plaisir  

jvais modifier ce que vous m'avez proposé et voir ce que ça donne (c'est vrai que le drapeau est moche  )

Sinon je chercherais un widget (yahoo) pour ical qui m'afficherait les événements de la journée.
Un peu dans le thème si possible... merci d'avance


----------



## Darkn3xx (19 Mai 2009)

imacg5mortel : super classe et sobre comme j'aime, et puis The Goo Goo Dolls :love::love:


----------



## maiwen (19 Mai 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Je n'ai pas posté depuis longtemps, et quand je le fais c'est trop original



ça a bien du être dit mais comme je suis pas le fil avec assiduité ... elles sont de qui les icônes ? 

edit : le manche, je les ai enfait les icônes 
edit2 : parce que ça fait longtemps 



​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

scherel a dit:


> Sinon je chercherais un widget (yahoo) pour ical qui m'afficherait les événements de la journée.
> Un peu dans le thème si possible... merci d'avance



Voilà 

Très joli shot Maiwen .


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Mai 2009)

Maiwen je suis jaloux 
Bravo, et quel joli wall!:love:


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très joli shot Maiwen .



merci 



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Maiwen je suis jaloux
> Bravo, et quel joli wall!:love:



jaloux ? tu peux faire la même chose tu sais  
sauf que le wall je sais plus d'où il vient ... je pensais interfacelift, mais j'ai regardé et non ... alors ptet c'est quelqu'un qui l'a posté ici


----------



## imacg5mortel (20 Mai 2009)

Tu peux nous indiquer c'est quel dock que tu as? :rose:
Et le wall tu ne peux pas regarder avec Command-I dans le finder d'où il vient?:rose:


----------



## maiwen (20 Mai 2009)

le dock c'est Refresh-Sakura par Dave Brasgalla. Et y'a aussi un modèle en bleu.

le wall s'appelle "tranquility" mais ça va pas beaucoup aider, pas d'auteur dans les infos.


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Mai 2009)

Pour ceux qui recherchent le wall :





---------- Post added at 14h30 ---------- Previous post was at 13h56 ----------

Pis en passant un nouveau desk surtout inspiré de la rubrique "Vos coups de coeur" (Merci C0rentin :rose



​
Wallpaper : *Embraced*


----------



## wath68 (20 Mai 2009)

Vraiment bravo à tous.
Les desk' sur cette page sont tous sublimes. Félicitations.

Edit : mouais bon, je voulais dire la page précédente lol


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Mai 2009)

avis aux niobes: ne découpez pas votre écran !!!


----------



## JNArno (20 Mai 2009)

Salut!

je me suis lancé dans la custo depuis vraiment pas longtemps mais j'espère que vous apprecierez mes quelques efforts. Je saurai plus trop vous dire d'où viennent les icones, j'ai vraiment cherché partout, le wall a été trouvé dans les coups de coeur (merci à celui qui l'a mis!). Ma démarche? un desk un peu classe avec des teintes plutôt sombres. si quelqu'un a un set d'icones à proposer dans ce style, je suis preneur!

à plus pour de nouvelles custo!


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Mai 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> avis aux niobes: ne découpez pas votre écran !!!


Ouch trop tard :rateau:, sinon vraiment sympa ton desk ! 

@JNArno : tu peux essayer le set d'icônes *Black System*, malheureusement il n'y a plus d'aperçu disponible.


----------



## yiougs (20 Mai 2009)

Petite question :

Je ne peux plus changer l'icône d'Itunes ...
Je l'ai changé auparavant, je ne peux ni enlever la dernière icone en date que j'ai mise ni remettre "par dessus" une nouvelle icône...

(Tout ça avec la méthode => lire les infos. / cmd + c / cmd + v)

Et la version d'essai de candybar est terminée... :hein:

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Place ton fichier iTunes.icns dans iTunes/Contents/Resources .


----------



## yiougs (20 Mai 2009)

D'accord, je l'ai fait mais ça ne change rien ...

??


----------



## maiwen (21 Mai 2009)

même pas dans le dossier applications ? parce que parfois ça change pas l'icône du dock tout de suite, il faut soit relancer le dock, soit enlever l'icône et la remettre.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Relancer le Finder enfin bref tu redémarres .


----------



## yiougs (21 Mai 2009)

Ben hier soir je l'ai enlevé du dossier Itunes/ contents/ resources.
j'en ai mis une autre à la place, et résultat je n'avais plus d'icône Itunes... c'est un peu embêtant...!


----------



## imacg5mortel (21 Mai 2009)

Stop HS 

Un autre desk très original  

Ne me demandez pas pourquoi la pomme et spotlight sont bleus


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (21 Mai 2009)

Un petit nouveau ca faisait un moment que je n'était pas venu
Merci a Dark pour le Wall


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

imacg5mortel a dit:


> Stop HS
> 
> Un autre desk très original
> 
> Ne me demandez pas pourquoi la pomme et spotlight sont bleus



Tu avais un brin de nostalgie de Tiger ? En tout cas c'est joli (le site sur lequel tu l'héberges moins ).


----------



## imacg5mortel (21 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu avais un brin de nostalgie de Tiger ? En tout cas c'est joli (le site sur lequel tu l'héberges moins ).



non c'est Tiger tout simplement 

Photobucket est plein de pubs oui


----------



## yiougs (21 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Merci de poster un aperçu plutôt que directement l'image (même si ce n'est que 800x500 pixels), je pense aux petits écrans et en plus sur ImageShack c'est plutôt lent.

Sinon très joli, tu adoptes le C0rentinisme .


----------



## yiougs (21 Mai 2009)

Entendu pour les images  

Ah ! Qu'est ce que le Corentinisme ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2009)

Ben rectifie tu as encore le temps d'éditer ton message.

Pour le C0rentinisme c'est le fait d'avoir le minimum d'icônes dans le Dock .

Edit : je vois que tu édites [ url=]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ url] sans les espaces .


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (21 Mai 2009)

Sniff ...aucune réaction a mon Desk...


----------



## imacg5mortel (21 Mai 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Un petit nouveau ca faisait un moment que je n'était pas venu
> Merci a Dark pour le Wall



Beau Desk, mais :
1) Pourquoi ne pas laisser toutes les stats dans Dashbord, la barre des menus en devient trop chargée et moche. 

2) Le wall est tout juste moyen, un autre dans le même ton et ça devient parfait  :love:


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (21 Mai 2009)

J'aime bien avoir le infos de Istats tout de suite sous les yeux en permanance
Dommage que le wall ne te plaise pas


----------



## BS0D (21 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Magnifique C0rentin , la preview m'avait fait peur 
@ BSOD : le wall est trop chargé


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Magnifique C0rentin , la preview m'avait fait peur



Merci c'est la couverture de l'album du film "He Got Game" .


----------



## Maximouse (22 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Magnifique C0rentin , la preview m'avait fait peur
> @ BSOD : le wall est trop chargé



Aucune confiance en C0rentin


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Mai 2009)

Pas mal C0rentin, j'aime beaucoup ton wall, l'aperçu beaucoup moins :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Le fond d'écran est une création de Laurent Baumann, je le mets ici.


----------



## JustMeJulien (22 Mai 2009)

Mon dernier :


----------



## DeepDark (22 Mai 2009)

Comme on ne change pas une équipe qui gagne, mon nouveau desk :







(clik, clik )​


Lien pour le Wall : http://luizsantana.com/
(merci C0rentin )​


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

Bravo l'ami c'est vraiment très beau .

Encore plus minimaliste que moi .


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (22 Mai 2009)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Mon dernier :



Tres joli Wall : peut tu me donner unlien stp??


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Mai 2009)

Je me permets de répondre car je possède ce wall dans ma collection 
Tu peux le trouver *ici*.


----------



## JustMeJulien (22 Mai 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Tres joli Wall : peut tu me donner unlien stp??



LE voilà : 

http://kevinandersson.deviantart.com/art/It-s-like-chocolate-86212067


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Mai 2009)

Petit nouveau :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Et le premier qui dit que c'est girly, je lui dévisse la tête


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Très joli Marie je ne trouve pas ça "girly" mais charmant, calme et reposant.
Tout ce que j'aime.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Petit nouveau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est très menny comme desk :rateau:

Encore une de tes photos perso? Tres joli!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir à vous ! Voici mon bureau. Rien de très original, mais il est à mon goût. 

http://img37.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturedesk.tif

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h29 ----------

Ouille... pa sûr d'avoir bien tout compris de la manoeuvre... Voici en principe une photo un peu plus grande : http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturedesk.tif

Comment s'y prend-on donc pour insérer un aperçu de la photo sur lequel on peut cliquer agrandir celle-ci ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h33 ----------

Hmm... 'ttendez... en voici une encore plus grande : http://img30.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capturedeskl.tif
Aaahhhrrgghh... 'n'rrive t'jours pas à afficher l'image scrogneugneu ! :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (23 Mai 2009)

@ C0rentin & gecko : merci :rose:  oui, c'est une de mes photos.

J'ai mis le wall ici pour ceux que ça intéresse.

@ domdom1 : pour insérer une image, utilise ces balises 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Le logiciel Skitch te permet de créer des aperçus en petite taille pour les forums.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2009)

@domdom : très joli

@Marie : Très girly


----------



## wath68 (23 Mai 2009)

Il faut copier le lien pour forum, et peut-être faire tes captures en .jpg ou .png.

Sinon le bureau est classe, j'ai toujours bien aimé les créations de David Lanham,
mais, car il y a un "mais", ce %$!#@ de drapeau dans la barre des menus gâche un peu.

A part ça c'est 

@ Marie : bon, je n'arrive toujours pas à te mettre des coups d'boules, mais le coeur y est.


----------



## eleonooore (23 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> ce %$!#@ de drapeau dans la barre des menus gâche un peu.



Ce sujet du moche drapeau revenant sur le tapis m'a rappelé qu'un membre bien connu du fil avait promis de nous expliquer comment s'en débarrasser, enfin plutôt comment le remplacer.

L'avantage d'avoir écrit peu de messages, c'est que je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de mal à retrouver mon propre post, et donc, celui de Greggorynque (à revoir dans son contexte et avec sa suite).

Greggorynque, s'il te plaît, apporte-nous la lumière, tu seras recouvert de points disco !


----------



## wath68 (23 Mai 2009)

Je viens de trouver ça, pour avoir un signe "Peace" ou autres à la place du drapeau, en attendant une réponse de Greggorynque :
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/16956/keyboard-map-icon-changer
Je n'ai pas testé vu que je n'utilise pas cette fonction.


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Pis en passant un nouveau desk surtout inspiré de la rubrique "Vos coups de coeur" (Merci C0rentin :rose
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un lien pour le dock et l'icone de finder ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h16 ----------








Un petit cadeau pour mes fans  et ceux d'Apple bien entendu


----------



## eleonooore (24 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je viens de trouver ça, pour avoir un signe "Peace" ou autres à la place du drapeau, en attendant une réponse de Greggorynque :
> http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/16956/keyboard-map-icon-changer
> Je n'ai pas testé vu que je n'utilise pas cette fonction.



Merci 
A garder ça sous le coude au cas où... même si perso je ne suis pas convaincue plus que ça par les remplacements :mouais: (il me semble avoir vu une piste dans les commentaires quand même, à creuser).
(j'arrête le HS, désolée)


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Mai 2009)

Super la taille des images 

Tu n'es pas obligé d'insérer des png de 15 Mo hein


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2009)

Je ne sais pas si c'est fait exprès ou pas, mais sur le "M" de Mac, la barre verticale de gauche est plus fine que celle de droite.
Je n'aime pas trop les polices utilisées non plus, mais j'aime bien les couleurs de "Fanatic".

CDB négatif pour la taille de l'image, c'est dit, re-dit et re-re-dit tout au long des pages précédentes.



MacFanatic a dit:


> Un lien pour le dock et l'icone de finder ?


Darkn3xx a déjà donné la réponse dans le post original, rubrique "vos coups de coeur"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

De plus il aurait dû le mettre dans ce fil.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Un lien pour le dock et l'icone de finder ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h16 ----------
> IMAGE
> ...



Un petit conseil ( ... Conseil est dit au sens "obligation morale")  pour ne pas t'attirer les foudres de tout le monde, n'hésite pas à utiliser Skitch pour mettre des apercus de tes images qui seront légères et agréables à regarder!

L'étape suivante sera comme pour Wath le CDB négatif car se répeter n'est jamais très agréable!


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est fait exprès ou pas, mais sur le "M" de Mac, la barre verticale de gauche est plus fine que celle de droite.



Oui c'est la police qui est comme ça 
Effectivement pour le .png de 15 Mo...  je mettrait un aperçu ou un lien a l'avenir... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Merci de mettre un apercu , c'est trop lourd , en plus , c'est trop grand lorsque on est en 1024X600.

Change ta signature aussi


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci de mettre un apercu , c'est trop lourd , en plus , c'est trop grand lorsque on est en 1024X600.
> 
> Change ta signature aussi



Suis-je donc le seul a voir les choses en grand ?  OK OK je tiens compte de vos conseils...  De toute façon je vais bientôt fermer mon site  donc adieu la géante signature.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

eleonooore a dit:


> Ce sujet du moche drapeau revenant sur le tapis m'a rappelé qu'un membre bien connu du fil avait promis de nous expliquer comment s'en débarrasser, enfin plutôt comment le remplacer.
> 
> L'avantage d'avoir écrit peu de messages, c'est que je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de mal à retrouver mon propre post, et donc, celui de Greggorynque (à revoir dans son contexte et avec sa suite).
> 
> Greggorynque, s'il te plaît, apporte-nous la lumière, tu seras recouvert de points disco !



J'espère bien que vous allez me couvrir de points disco (DISCO INFERNO !) : il faut ouvrir les préférences/international/ et décocher le menu saisie (ou quelque chose comme ça...)... et le drapeau disparaît !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

On ne demande pas ça 
On demande comment changer l'icone de drapeau


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (24 Mai 2009)

Ui effectivement il faut faire comme ca et ca je pense qu'ils le savaient déja .....en fait ils veulent trouver la facon de "remplacer" ce drapeau 

Edit: j'ai répondu un peu tard apres mon ami etienne sorry


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Mai 2009)

Il a raison supprimez le drapeau et c'est bon


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Je ne l'ai jamais activé ce drapeau


----------



## Darkn3xx (24 Mai 2009)

Pour changer l'icône du drapeau j'ai trouvé une méthode dans *ce fil*.
Je n'ai pas testé et j'espère que la langue de Shakespeare ne dérange pas, j'ai la flemme de traduire


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

Voilà un petit wall que j'ai fait ce matin, je cherche un dock style papier craft pour aller avec  donc si qqn a une petite idée...




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2009)

TU peux jeter un oeil ICI.

 les créations ont une section dédiée, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Faudra encore le bouler rouge  .


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> TU peux jeter un oeil ICI.
> 
> les créations ont une section dédiée, non ?



Oui mais la il ne s'agit pas que d'une création : je cherche des idées pour mon desktop  En tt cas merci. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h04 ----------

Deux petites icônes pour les fans des Simpsons si ça interesse qqn : http://versailles.station.free.fr/HomerIcons.zip


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Si c'est une création puisque tu l'as crée


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (24 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> les créations ont une section dédiée, non ?



Effectivement...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h17 ----------

Un petit nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Un dock plus coloré irait mieux 
(gris , blanc)

Ps : vous m'autoroziseriez à  mettre un de mes screen sous Windows seven avec mon dell mini 9 ?  (il est super réactif , il m'étonne )


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (24 Mai 2009)

Je suis dans un phase dock simple et épuré 

Pour ton screenshot tente le coup tu verra bien ;p


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un dock plus coloré irait mieux
> (gris , blanc)
> 
> Ps : vous m'autoroziseriez à  mettre un de mes screen sous Windows seven avec mon dell mini 9 ?  (il est super réactif , il m'étonne )



Oui on t'autorise  Au passage, un petit desk pour le fun : 



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2009)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Voilà un petit wall que j'ai fait ce matin


Je suis pas fan de la fonte. Elle est assez imbuvable


MacFanatic a dit:


> Oui on t'autorise  Au passage, un petit desk pour le fun


Là tout de suite ça passe mieux. Marrant le côté classic du cola


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Je suis pas fan de la fonte. Elle est assez imbuvable



Qu'entend-tu par "la fonte" ? la police ?  Celle de "Macfanatic" ou ce qu'il y a d'écrit en dessous ? Parce que "Macfanatic" ça n'est pas une police, ce sont des formes que j'ai modifiées sur photoshop ^^ :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------

Bon et alors ce petit desk de Wind*** 7 ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h51 ----------

Mon desk : http://img.skitch.com/20090524-g195neiff711ajrnxp4yg2ain9.jpg


----------



## aCLR (24 Mai 2009)

MacFanatic a dit:


> "Macfanatic" ça n'est pas une police, ce sont des formes que j'ai modifiées sur photoshop ^^ :rateau:



Fonte complète ou forme représentant des caractères, le résultat est le même. C'est globalement assez peu lisible. Même si je reconnais le travail fourni pour arriver à ce résultat.


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Fonte complète ou forme représentant des caractères, le résultat est le même. C'est globalement assez peu lisible. Même si je reconnais le travail fourni pour arriver à ce résultat.



On va dire que c'est psychiédélique  ... :mouais::rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

(Click for zoom)

Windows seven se révèle être très agréable avec le thème basique et non aero.
Aero fait rame le petit dell mini 9 alors qu'avec l'interface basique , c'est parfait 

J'installerais peu-être os x sur le mini 9


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

T'as pas le petit sac en papier air france avec ?  parce que windows... :hein:


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2009)

Wow ça fait bizarre de revoir les icônes de "corbeille" et "ordinateur".

Je trouve le bureau vraiment très chouette pour ma part, et les widgets sont jolis.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Merci wath 

@ macfanatic : je comprends pas


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci wath
> 
> @ macfanatic : je comprends pas



Plus explicitement, je voulais dire que les desk Windows me font vomir après avoir gouté aux graphismes jouissifs du Mac... Effectivement peut-être que ma métaphore était un peu trop implicite... Ou bien tu n'a jamais pris l'avion . Mais joli wall quand même 

Edit : installer Mac OS X sur un netbook c'est pas bien ! Mais c'est légitime


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Bah l'interface de seven est plus que correcte , j'ai pas de préférence


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
TADAAA !


----------



## imacg5mortel (24 Mai 2009)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Plus explicitement, je voulais dire que les desk Windows me font vomir après avoir gouté aux graphismes jouissifs du Mac...


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2009)

Ton desk' tu l'as déjà posté 4 heures plus tôt.



Si tu y tiens vraiment, je trouve que ça manque un peu de custo', surtout au niveau des icônes du dock.
Les icônes bleues ne vont pas avec le fond d'écran, ainsi que les indicateurs violets.
Et le dock est trop chargé à mon goût.

Voilà...


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Mai 2009)

Bien que ça me fasse mal au c** de le dire, l'interface de Seven a l'air agréable, en effet


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Il est vrai qu'elle est sympa , je parle de la basique , l'aero est trop consommatrice en ram (de 100mo à 200mo en plus que la basique...)


----------



## BS0D (24 Mai 2009)

​


----------



## MacFanatic (24 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Ton desk' tu l'as déjà posté 4 heures plus tôt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Il est vrai ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h31 ----------




BS0D a dit:


> ​



Joli Wall mais j'aime pas du tout le dock... :mouais:


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (24 Mai 2009)

BS0D a dit:


> ​



Joli desk avec un dock sympa et plus rechercher que certain.....


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2009)

Très joli l'ami BS0D 

Tiens comme je suis dans le bois je voudrais bien un lien pour le fond d'écran, merci par avance .


----------



## Becomeback (24 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon desk du moment. Rien de très original.


----------



## JNArno (24 Mai 2009)

t'as l'air d'avoir un paquet de mails en attente 
j'aime bien les icones!

un wall apparemment relativement vieux donc peut-être déjà posté mais que j'ai trouvé bien sympa: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



que l'on peut trouver ici: http://jaymis.deviantart.com/art/wish-you-were-here-widescreen-575079


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (24 Mai 2009)




----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2009)

D'une, ici c'est les desktops, pas les coups de coeur,
et de deux, ta capture est trop grande.


----------



## JNArno (24 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> D'une, ici c'est les desktops, pas les coups de coeur,
> et de deux, ta capture est trop grande.



oups pour le topic, m'y suis trompé, j'avais les deux pages ouvertes! (geek de macgé, oui oui :rateau quant aux 100ko de l'image... tu m'excuseras mais bon j'pense pas que ça ait fait planter ton ordi, si c'est le cas je te prie de m'excuser! 

dans tous les cas, un pardon et des bisous :love:


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2009)

En fait je ne disais pas ça pour moi.
'fin bref, vous faîtes comme vous le sentez, je ne suis pas modérateur, d'ailleurs je ne vais même plus parler de la taille des captures.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2009)

MacFanatic a dit:


> On va dire que c'est psychiédélique  ... :mouais::rateau:


Psychédélique, ça fait autant de syllabes que MacFanatic ça !
Je préfère nettement la fonte _Impact_ utilisée dans ta signature.
Peut-être parce que je suis un fondu de l'Helvetica :love:



JNArno a dit:


> wall 1600x1200 px





wath68 a dit:


> ta capture est trop grande.





wath68 a dit:


> 'fin bref, vous faîtes comme vous le sentez, je ne suis pas modérateur, d'ailleurs je ne vais même plus parler de la taille des captures.


En même temps, comme la plupart d'entre vous avez des _laptop_, on ne risque pas de voir des captures de 23" voire 30" 
Mais quand même rester dans la limite des 800x800 px avec un lien vers une _full size_, c'est plus pratique pour le chargement des pages. 
'fin bref, vous faîtes comme vous le sentez, je ne suis pas modérateur ©



Sinon, j'arrive pas à voir le seven wall (too many connected) 
Tu dois faire un malheur avec celui-là 
J'attendrais demain pour voir en grand


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Mai 2009)

Becomeback a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon desk du moment. Rien de très original.


Superbes icones

ce serait possible d'avoir un lien?


----------



## Rez2a (25 Mai 2009)

Voici le mien, rien de très original et j'avoue que j'ai du mal à faire un design unifié...
(Somatic Icons Rebirth pour les icônes, The Dark Knight Revisited pour le thème Bowtie et fond transparent avec font Akbar pour Adium).

[Edit pour au-dessus]
Je crois que les icônes du desktop que tu montres sont les Sticker Icons de David Lanham.
http://dlanham.com/art/sticker/


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Mai 2009)

C'est celui la même

Pas encore trouvé de fond d'écran pour parfaitement collé avec mais la pochette d'album, c'est fait!


----------



## Rez2a (25 Mai 2009)

Ralph_ tu pourrais me donner le nom du thème Bowtie que tu utilises sur ta dernière capture ?
Ça fait un moment que je le cherche, je l'ai perdu lorsque j'ai formaté et impossible de remettre la main dessus... d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a l'adresse d'un site qui regrouperait les thèmes Bowtie j'avoue que ça serait bien pratique parce que j'ai l'impression qu'ils se retrouvent n'importe où.


----------



## MacFanatic (25 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Psychédélique, ça fait autant de syllabes que MacFanatic ça !
> Je préfère nettement la fonte _Impact_ utilisée dans ta signature.
> Peut-être parce que je suis un fondu de l'Helvetica :love:



Ah ! Encore un fan de cette jolie police ! Moi je suis plus Helvetica Neue  C'est d'ailleurs la fonte utilisée pour le mot "Fanatic" dans ma signature ^^


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> ... d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a l'adresse d'un site qui regrouperait les thèmes Bowtie j'avoue que ça serait bien pratique parce que j'ai l'impression qu'ils se retrouvent n'importe où.



Hello.

Tu peux regarder ici : http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/bowtie
il y en a quelques-uns.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> C'est celui la même
> 
> Pas encore trouvé de fond d'écran pour parfaitement collé avec mais la pochette d'album, c'est fait!



Magnifique Ralph comme d'hab'  :love:.


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2009)

J'avais envie d'un peu de changement, alors je déterre les vieilleries :





@ Ralph, Becomeback & Rez2a :


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Trop d'icônes, non je blague 

Magnifique par contre je verrais mieux Stattoo en bas à droite.


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2009)

Lol oui, je viens juste de me rendre compte que c'était un peu déséquilibré, donc j'ai mis Bowtie de l'autre coté, et avec Adium ouvert à droite c'est bon, la balance est ok.
Stattoo, ouais, j'avais essayé de le mettre en bas, mais je préfère l'avoir en haut, au-dessus de mes fenêtres ouvertes.

C'est vrai qu'il y a beaucoup de programmes ouverts, mais tu sais ce que c'est, début de journée, il faut lire ses mails, voir les news, etc...


----------



## BS0D (25 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> J'avais envie d'un peu de changement, alors je déterre les vieilleries :
> 
> 
> 
> @ Ralph, Becomeback & Rez2a :



salut wath! j'adore tes icônes... ça sent le D. Lanham, mais je les retrouve pas :rose:
aurais-tu un lien stp?






C0rentin a dit:


> Très joli l'ami BS0D
> 
> Tiens comme je suis dans le bois je voudrais bien un lien pour le fond d'écran, merci par avance .



Merci C0rentin 
Je sais plus où je l'ai trouvé, alors je te le mets là


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2009)

Merci.

Il y a juste la 2ème icône en partant de la gauche qui est de David Lanham,
elle fait partie du pack AMORA.
Le reste a été trouvé à gauche à droite.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Ça c'est du beau bois , merci .

Je sais pas si tu as vu mais je t'ai mis le lien pour mon bois à moi ici.


----------



## BS0D (25 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça c'est du beau bois , merci .
> 
> Je sais pas si tu as vu mais je t'ai mis le lien pour mon bois à moi ici.



 oui, je l'ai déjà choppé 



Bon voilà le nouveau desk, temporaire bien sûr...


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Mai 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Ralph_ tu pourrais me donner le nom du thème Bowtie que tu utilises sur ta dernière capture ?
> Ça fait un moment que je le cherche, je l'ai perdu lorsque j'ai formaté et impossible de remettre la main dessus... d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a l'adresse d'un site qui regrouperait les thèmes Bowtie j'avoue que ça serait bien pratique parce que j'ai l'impression qu'ils se retrouvent n'importe où.


C'est "CD with text"

je l'ai trouvé sur mac theme et il est dans le topic qui a la abse est consacré au thème CD

je suis pas chez moi la, j'essaye de te choper le lien quand je rentre si tu ne l'as pas trouvé, au pire, le posterai directement


----------



## Rez2a (25 Mai 2009)

Je l'ai trouvé, merci beaucoup !
"CD With Text", c'était pas très dur à retenir, pourtant.


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mai 2009)

Juin approche !!!




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2009)

WOW c'est splendissimo ! Bravo.

C'est un skin Bowtie, l'iPod Nano ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> WOW c'est splendissimo ! Bravo.
> 
> C'est un skin Bowtie, l'iPod Nano ?





Merci Wtah, pour l'Ipod oui c'est bien Bowtie là


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2009)

Merci beaucoup, j'adore.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (25 Mai 2009)




----------



## imacg5mortel (25 Mai 2009)

c'est beau


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2009)

Magnifique l'ami Christophe !

Oui juin approche, j'attends des bureaux moins sombres .


----------



## Darkn3xx (25 Mai 2009)

De bien jolis desk sur cette page, bravo les gens


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (25 Mai 2009)

Petit changement avec le dock "Eclipse" trouvaille de Corentin





et au fait merci Darkn3xx pour le wall


----------



## scherel (25 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir,

Petite question: sauriez vous enlever l'icône Yahoo Widgets de la barre de menu sans pour autant quitter l'application?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## MacFanatic (25 Mai 2009)

Hello à tous, je recherche une icone des préférences système pour aller avec ce dock coloré, ainsi qu'un wall bien coloré, dans le genre logo 3D. Merci !


----------



## Darkn3xx (25 Mai 2009)

NaTTyDreaD :  et surtout merci à l'auteur pour sa création !


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (25 Mai 2009)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Hello à tous, je recherche une icone des préférences système pour aller avec ce dock coloré, ainsi qu'un wall bien coloré, dans le genre logo 3D. Merci !



encore une fois tu t'es tromper d'endroit pour poster ....c'est ICI
Tu gére aussi un forum ???


----------



## Darkn3xx (25 Mai 2009)

Pis en passant mon nouveau desk  :


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (25 Mai 2009)

Comme d'hab superbe surtout avec le finder qui est magnifique


----------



## MacFanatic (25 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Pis en passant mon nouveau desk  :



Un lien pour le dock ?


----------



## yiougs (25 Mai 2009)

Oui je sais ... je change souvent... 





(cliquez pour agrandir)


----------



## imacg5mortel (25 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Pis en passant mon nouveau desk  ]



On échange nos desk?  
je préfère le tien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h40 ----------




MacFanatic a dit:


> Hello à tous, je recherche une icone des préférences système pour aller avec ce dock coloré, ainsi qu'un wall bien coloré, dans le genre logo 3D. Merci !



Ca devient lourd tout ça, tu fais exprès ou tu te rends pas compte?


----------



## MacFanatic (25 Mai 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Voici le mien. Wallpaper : Dead Pixel


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Mai 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Comme d'hab superbe surtout avec le finder qui est magnifique



Merci  C'est vrai que ce Finder est superbe :love:



MacFanatic a dit:


> Un lien pour le dock ?



Bien sûr, tu peux le trouver *ici*.



imacg5mortel a dit:


> On échange nos desk?
> je préfère le tien



Si tu veux on partage, tu peux faire le même :rateau:



imacg5mortel a dit:


> Ca devient lourd tout ça, tu fais exprès ou tu te rends pas compte?


C'est vrai que tu ne postes pas tes demandes dans la bonne section, il y a justement un topic dédié pour ça


----------



## wath68 (26 Mai 2009)

Vivement l'été ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

J'aime bien le fond d'écran je peux l'avoir steuplait ? .

La nenette est sympa , bien sûr le tout est très beau et cohérent comme d'hab' quoi !


----------



## wath68 (26 Mai 2009)

Merci.
J'aime bien le concept de femme géante 

Le wall' est ici : Beach Sessions by Infinite705


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> J'aime bien le concept de femme géante


  fantasme ? 

Magnifique !


----------



## arno1x (26 Mai 2009)

un petit "graphite" pour le moment, pour 10.5.7 par mes soins.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> J'aime bien le concept de femme géante
> 
> Le wall' est ici : Beach Sessions by Infinite705



Merci beaucoup 



arno1x a dit:


> un petit "graphite" pour le moment, pour 10.5.7 par mes soins.



Magnifique, tu peux pas le partage je suppose


----------



## shenrone (26 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Pis en passant mon nouveau desk  :



Un petit lien pour ton wall, please


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Merci à Wath pour le fond d'écran


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci à Wath pour le fond d'écran



Accidulé et trés jolie.

Comment fais-tu pour avoir une barre de menu si transparente, moi je n'y arrive plus !!!!


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Mai 2009)

shenrone a dit:


> Un petit lien pour ton wall, please



C'est un mod que j'ai trouvé sur deviantART, tu peux trouver le wall *ici*.

C0rentin : très joli desk  mais tu n'as jamais plus que 3 icônes dans ton dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Accidulé et trés jolie. Comment fais-tu pour avoir une barre de menu si transparente, moi je n'y arrive plus !!!!



Merci, c'est la barre transparente par défaut sans modifications 



Darkn3xx a dit:


> C0rentin : très joli desk  mais tu n'as jamais plus que 3 icônes dans ton dock ?



Merci également , non mais j'avais juste Safari d'ouvert :rateau:, puis j'ai lancé la mode des Dock vides alors je continue .


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci, c'est la barre transparente par défaut sans modifications



Effectivement


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci également , non mais j'avais juste Safari d'ouvert :rateau:, puis j'ai lancé la mode des Dock vides alors je continue .



Ah ouf tu en as 4, j'ai eu peur 

Christophe31 : la couleur de la barre de menu (transparente) dépend beaucoup du wall qui est en dessous, si comme sur le desk de C0rentin tu as un wall clair et coloré, alors la barre apparaît plus transparente


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Christophe31 : la couleur de la barre de menu (transparente) dépend beaucoup du wall qui est en dessous, si comme sur le desk de C0rentin tu as un wall clair et coloré, alors la barre apparaît plus transparente




OK, merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci à Wath pour le fond d'écran



Un lien pour le wall ?

Merci .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

Hop tous les crédits vont vers Wath .


----------



## arno1x (26 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci à Wath pour le fond d'écran



J'aime quand c'est épuré & dans les mêmes tons, bravo COrentin, c'est super beau.


----------



## MacFanatic (26 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci également , non mais j'avais juste Safari d'ouvert :rateau:, puis j'ai lancé la mode des Dock vides alors je continue .



Et à quand la mode des docks surchargés qui dépassent des deux côtés du desktop ?


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Mai 2009)

j'ai mis les icones d'origine de léopard (pas de tiger !) et le dock de tiger. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2009)

arno1x a dit:


> J'aime quand c'est épuré & dans les mêmes tons, bravo COrentin, c'est super beau.



Merci et merci (il comprendra ), bravo joli desk 217ae1.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Vivement l'été ...




Un lien pour la poubelle ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Mai 2009)

Yo, no problem, here : http://bombiadesign.com/goodies/ (Porcelain Cans by BombiaDesign)

@ Corentin : c'est sûrement un de tes plus jolis desk' ....  nan j'déconne lol
@ 217ae1 : un peu trop "feuillu" pour moi.


----------



## smitch (26 Mai 2009)

Voilà mon 2ème desktop ... un peu de changement 



​


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Mai 2009)

Merki !


----------



## Gor0n (27 Mai 2009)

Voici le mien depuis un petit temps déjà.  (une semaine ce qui est beaucoup chez moi)


----------



## MacFanatic (27 Mai 2009)

smitch a dit:


> Voilà mon 2ème desktop ... un peu de changement
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Très beau ! :love: Mais l'icone de Windows fait un peu tache à côté de celle de Mac HD...


----------



## Darkn3xx (27 Mai 2009)

*Gor0n* : Très joli desk  super harmonieux !
Quelle est la police que tu utilises dans la barre de menu stp ?


----------



## wath68 (27 Mai 2009)

+1 il est vraiment magnifique le bureau de Gor0n, avec un fond d'écran différent des choses que l'on voit habituellement.
Bravo.


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Mai 2009)

Mon petit dernier

Par là


----------



## arno1x (27 Mai 2009)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Mon petit dernier



heuuu!! c'est une interrogation?? ce petit dernier!! 

et hop c'est rectifié c'est une affirmation


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Mai 2009)

Hahahaha c'est rectifié :d petit souci de liens


----------



## arno1x (27 Mai 2009)

Caddie Rider a dit:


> Hahahaha c'est rectifié :d petit souci de liens



bien joué


----------



## wath68 (27 Mai 2009)

Il y a vraiment un problème avec les captures ici pour certains.
Soit c'est trop grand, soit minuscule.

*Il faut copier le lien "Thumbnail for forums (1)" en entier !*





Et puis c'est quoi ce format pour une capture, .tif ?
Quand je clique ça me charge une photo toute riquiqui sur mon ordi, génial.
:mouais:

Edit : oups, c'est rectifié lol

Ha ben en grand on voit déjà mieux.
J'aime bien la photo, mais moins le dock surchargé.
Aurais-tu un lien pour ton icône Mail s'il te plaît ? merci


----------



## Caddie Rider (27 Mai 2009)

euhhhh d'abord le .tif je le choisis pas (capture me le donne)... ensuite j'ai viré le lien via imageshack car ça me saoulait et effectivement la photo chargée était trop petite... 

voilà, enfin si la remarque s'adressait à moi...

Edith : Ouais ça à merdé au niveau de l'intégration avec imageshack (enfin j'ai merdé car ça fait un moment que je n'avais plus utilisé ce prog... comme dirait l'autre, c'était mieux avant 

L'icone : est ici ! Tu as plusieurs couleurs au choix


----------



## arno1x (27 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci et merci (il comprendra ), bravo joli desk 217ae1.



 de rien, c'est vraiment avec grand plaisir


----------



## Darkn3xx (27 Mai 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Il y a vraiment un problème avec les captures ici pour certains.
> Soit c'est trop grand, soit minuscule.
> 
> *Il faut copier le lien "Thumbnail for forums (1)" en entier !*
> ...



Ou utiliser skitch qui simplifiera la vie de tout le monde!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


>



Très joli, le fond d'écran est magnifique et l'ensemble très cohérent (à part peut-être un Dock plus transparent).

Bravo l'ami .


----------



## Darkn3xx (27 Mai 2009)

Merci :rose::rose:


----------



## link.javaux (27 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci à Wath pour le fond d'écran



c'est quoi le truc à coté de l'horloge ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2009)

iPulse avec la jaquette Fluff de David Lanham.


----------



## DeepDark (28 Mai 2009)

Nouveau desk :style:

100% Helvetica 







(clik clik )​

------------------------------------------------------------------

Grande nouveauté : Bowtie.

Avec le thème "Geeky", quelque peu modifié par mes soins (merci beaucoup Marie  )
(Helvetica au lieu de la police par défaut, taille 10, sans ombre, en noir...)


----------



## kharezmi (28 Mai 2009)

Mon mien  [URL=http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1djc.png]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Nouveau desk :style:



Tu as pas mal aux yeux ? En tous les cas c'est original  .


----------



## MacFanatic (28 Mai 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Ou utiliser skitch qui simplifiera la vie de tout le monde!



Je confirme !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

kharezmi a dit:


> Mon mien  [URL=http://img40.imageshack.us/my.php?image=image1djc.png]
> 
> [/URL]



Waouw revérifie tes liens, cela semble être un beau boxon ton message... lol

Pas mal de bonnes idées que je vais récupérer dans ton desk, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## nicolasf (28 Mai 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Nouveau desk :style:
> 
> 100% Helvetica



C'est impressionnant et original en effet !  Je ne sais pas si j'apprécierais (trop chargé), mais j'aime beaucoup l'Helvetica aussi... 

Euh rien à montrer pour moi, vraiment pas le temps de bidouiller quoi que ce soit donc c'est le thème de Leopard avec juste un autre fond d'écran.


----------



## Gor0n (28 Mai 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> *Gor0n* : Très joli desk  super harmonieux !
> Quelle est la police que tu utilises dans la barre de menu stp ?


Neutra 



Darkn3xx a dit:


>


Un lien pour ton fond?


----------



## aCLR (28 Mai 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Nouveau desk :style:
> 
> 100% Helvetica
> 
> ...



Un petit lien pour le wall ?


----------



## DeepDark (28 Mai 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Un petit lien pour le wall ?


Of Course 


(ai oublié de mettre le lien dans mon précédent post :rose


----------



## wath68 (28 Mai 2009)

Wallpaper : Shodo wallpapers pack by Dunedhel


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

Je verrais bien le wall avec des icones blob au mieux blanches et un dock noir .


----------



## wath68 (28 Mai 2009)

Je suis d'accord que les icônes ne vont pas vraiment avec le wall' (que j'aurais plutôt dû poster dans les coups de coeur d'ailleurs), mais je suis en train de collecter des icônes oranges, pour aller avec le fond d'écran que je recherche et j'avais la flemme de les changer exprès pour la capture.

Le fond recherché :


----------



## Darkn3xx (28 Mai 2009)

Joli shot Wath 
Et aucune idée pour le wall que tu cherches, c'est vrai qu'il a l'air pas mal !



Gor0n a dit:


> Neutra
> 
> Un lien pour ton fond?



Tu peux le trouver *ici*.

Où est-ce que je peux trouver ta police gratuitement ? J'ai regardé elle a l'air d'être payante.


----------



## scherel (28 Mai 2009)

http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/1216/womani.png

Un petit dernier...je commence à devenir accro de la custo !!
Désolé pour les minimalistes du dock mais jaime bien avoir les app à disposition.

Merci pour tes conseils Wath la barre de menu est plus aérée et le bureau aussi

Feedback


----------



## guillaumeb (28 Mai 2009)

A mon tour!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2009)

scherel a dit:


> Un petit dernier...je commence à devenir accro de la custo !!



J'adore!!!




scherel a dit:


> Désolé pour les minimalistes du dock mais jaime bien avoir les app à disposition.
> 
> Merci pour tes conseils Wath la barre de menu est plus aérée et le bureau aussi
> 
> Feedback



Que penses tu de Quicksilver?


----------



## scherel (28 Mai 2009)

Merci 

J'utilises aussi quicksilver et c'est bien pratique 

Néanmoins ça ne change rien j'aurais quand même beaucoup d'appli ouvertes (je les laisse ouvertes pour éviter de les ouvrir/fermer tout le temps) et en plus je sais pas pour vous mais il ne me trouve pas tous les fichiers notamment les documents ecxel,word etc...


----------



## link.javaux (28 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> iPulse avec la jaquette Fluff de David Lanham.



sympa


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mai 2009)

Un nouveau, parce que l'Examen National Classant commence mercredi prochain, et que j'ai la gnaque (ou que j'aimerais l'avoir :rateau :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Très joli Marie sauf le dock que je verrais bien tout transparent.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mai 2009)

J'ai essayé, et c'est vrai que ça rend mieux, mais je ne supporte pas les reflets des fenêtres :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Même en utilisant l'option de TinkerTool et je suppose que tu utilises Mirage ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mai 2009)

Je ne connais ni l'un ni l'autre :rateau: mais je vais donc de ce pas les essayer, pour un dock plus clair, pour un dock plus mat !


----------



## wath68 (29 Mai 2009)

Et pourquoi pas ce dock ?  tant qu'à faire, pour rester dans l'ambiance du fond d'écran (qui est hyper-classe soit-dit en passant)





Sinon, avec ce genre d'icônes "Lettres", je préfère pour ma part le dock en 2D, question de goûts.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mai 2009)

Non, il est trop clair, regarde, c'est pas joli :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Mais Mirage a rempli toutes mes espérances :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Et merci de ton avis sur le wall :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Bravo c'est beaucoup plus réussi .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mai 2009)

Uniquement grâce à toi  vBull me refuse de te bouler, mais l'intention y est


----------



## wath68 (29 Mai 2009)

Yep, very excellent. Bravo.

Bon, comme ça ne marche pas non plus chez moi, on va faire autrement :


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mai 2009)

En attendant les vacances.......





Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mai 2009)

Whaaaaa, ça fait rêver :love:


----------



## Psycho_fls (29 Mai 2009)

Hello tout le monde !

Ca fait une éternité que j'ai pas posté de desk ici. Ceci dit, ça fait aussi un bail que j'ai celui-ci et il me plait bien... (juste les icônes d'apps que j'aimerais bien changer, mais j'ai pas beaucoup de temps pour faire tout ça alors, je m'y mets doucement...)





Voilà...

Bon weekend à toutes et à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2009)

Rebienvenue parmi nous  et très joli desk .


----------



## Psycho_fls (29 Mai 2009)

merci !


----------



## wath68 (29 Mai 2009)

Très joli, Psycho_fls 


Un petit (ancien) nouveau, ... en attendant le Saint Graal :




J'ai du changer de thème Bowtie, because Safari 4, mais je trouve celui-là très très bien.
C'est SimpleOne by StefanKa, dont j'ai changé la couleur des étoiles ...
:rose: je ne suis pas certain d'avoir le droit.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Mai 2009)

C'est tout simplement magnifique, wath


----------



## imacg5mortel (30 Mai 2009)

Magnifique, bravo.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> 1- En attendant le Saint Graal
> 2- J'ai du changer de thème Bowtie, because Safari 4, mais je trouve celui-là très très bien.



1- Le fameux fond d'écran ?

2- Pourquoi changer à cause de Safari ?

Sinon c'est magnifique !

PS : tu pourrais même utiliser ces fonds d'écran.


----------



## wath68 (30 Mai 2009)

Merci à vous.

@ Corentin : lol oui, le fameux fond d'écran.
Bon, j'exagère un peu en l'appelant Saint Graal, d'autant plus que je ne l'ai vu que sur une petite capture d'écran, et si ça se trouve, en grand il est moche lol.

Concernant Bowtie et Safari, j'utilisais le thème 180 Vinyl ci-dessous





mais depuis mon passage à Safari 4 hier, le rond central du disque est devenu transparent.

Pas grave, j'aime bien le nouveau.


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mai 2009)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

Arrêtez de me copier






Je rigole c'est beau :love:.


----------



## Darkn3xx (30 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> mais depuis mon passage à Safari 4 hier, le rond central du disque est devenu transparent.
> 
> Pas grave, j'aime bien le nouveau.


J'ai remarqué le même problème avec le rond central.



C0rentin a dit:


> Arrêtez de me copier



Tes docks "iconless" ont fait des petits


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mai 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Arrêtez de me copier
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que je suis un fan de tes desk dépouillés, de plus, j'ai découvert grâce à vous QuickSylver et je ne mets plus rien dans mon dock !!!!! Donc merci à tous. Par contre il faut que je m'améliore dans les coordonnés de couleur.


----------



## wath68 (30 Mai 2009)

Je n'aime pas le bleu en général, mais là le bureau est chouette.


----------



## link.javaux (30 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> bla bla bla



tu saurais me filer le wall (soleil, ciel jaune etc) stp


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

Ici.


----------



## wath68 (30 Mai 2009)

bien joué


----------



## scherel (30 Mai 2009)

http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2733/greycharged.png

Je viens juste de trouver le theme vlc et transmission pour le desk du moment...

Je crois que je vais le garder celui-là.


----------



## Darkn3xx (30 Mai 2009)

Vraiment pas mal, sauf ton dock qui est énorme


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2009)

Un petit nouveau sous seven en attendant mon hackintosh 





(Clic pour zoom).


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

Comme sur MacThemes ne sont autorisé ici que les bureaux *sur Mac OS X !*


----------



## pierre-auvergne (31 Mai 2009)

scherel a dit:


> http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2733/greycharged.png
> 
> Je viens juste de trouver le theme vlc et transmission pour le desk du moment...
> 
> Je crois que je vais le garder celui-là.



C'est vraiment sympa. D'où vient le wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

Ici.


----------



## scherel (31 Mai 2009)

Merci Corentin


----------



## Matt82 (31 Mai 2009)

Hello,
Bon voici mon premier post dans ce thread... 
J'ai été étonné de constater que peu de personnes mettent le Dock sur le côté, moi je trouve ça plus pratique (les goûts et les couleurs...)
La photo a été prise au sommet de l'Aiguille d'Argentière, à 3900m d'altitude.
http://img198.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screencapturew.png







Je débute dans la "customisation", je peaufine... et surtout j'apprends


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mai 2009)

Jolie !


----------



## link.javaux (31 Mai 2009)

deux trois changements... 


​


----------



## Matt82 (31 Mai 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Jolie !


Merci  
Bon j'ai quelques questions : notamment sur l icone du Finder que je n'ai pas (encore réussi) à modifier... Je n'ai pas trouver de thread qui explique clairement la démarche à suivre et du coup je suis un peu perdu 

EDIT : J ai trouvé...



link.javaux a dit:


> deux trois changements...


N'hesite pas à me proposer des trucs jolis


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mai 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> deux trois changements...
> 
> 
> ​




Superbe !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h48 ----------




Matt82 a dit:


> Merci
> Bon j'ai quelques questions : notamment sur l icone du Finder que je n'ai pas (encore réussi) à modifier... Je n'ai pas trouver de thread qui explique clairement la démarche à suivre et du coup je suis un peu perdu
> 
> EDIT : J ai trouvé...



Je pense que tu as trouvé mais tu peux utiliser LiteIcon




Matt82 a dit:


> N'hesite pas à me proposer des trucs jolis




Je pense que Link Javaux parlé de son propre desk.


----------



## Matt82 (31 Mai 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Superbe !
> Je pense que tu as trouvé mais tu peux utiliser LiteIcon


Bon j'ai réussi à remplacer l'icone en trouvant Finder.app, par contre je n arrive pas à faire prendre en compte ce changement dans le Dock... mais je vais fouiner pour essayer de trouver. Je dirai qu il faut relancer le dock... Reste plus qu à trouver comment je fais ça


----------



## wath68 (31 Mai 2009)

Il faut ouvrir le Terminal, puis taper   Killall Dock

Mais comme le dit Christophe, tu peux utiliser LiteIcon pour changer l'icône du Finder.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> Hello,
> (....)
> La photo a été prise au sommet de l'Aiguille d'Argentière, à 3900m d'altitude.
> http://img198.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screencapturew.png
> ...



Matt, par pitié, ne poste pas d'images en telles résolutions, ou utilise un des milliers de programmes pour te créer facilement un apercu et un lien en 2 clicks de souris.

On devrait imposer Skitch ou équivalent avant de poster dans ce forum.. lol


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mai 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Il faut ouvrir le Terminal, puis taper   Killall Dock
> 
> Mais comme le dit Christophe, tu peux utiliser LiteIcon pour changer l'icône du Finder.




Pour Matt82


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (31 Mai 2009)

Et vous saurez ainsi, messieurs, que les kilts sont choses sexy :love:

@ C0rentin : je ne pourrai jamais assez te remercier de m'avoir fait découvrir Mirage


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Et vous saurez ainsi, messieurs, que les kilts sont choses sexy :love:
> 
> @ C0rentin : je ne pourrai jamais assez te remercier de m'avoir fait découvrir Mirage



J'ai du rater un épisode.. Peux tu expliquer ce qu'est mirage?


----------



## Matt82 (31 Mai 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Matt, par pitié, ne poste pas d'images en telles résolutions, ou utilise un des milliers de programmes pour te créer facilement un apercu et un lien en 2 clicks de souris.
> 
> On devrait imposer Skitch ou équivalent avant de poster dans ce forum.. lol


OK c'est noté, c est la premiere fois que je poste une image ici... 
D habitude je poste sur les forums d alpinisme, et on fait exprès de mettre de grosses résolutions parce que les détails comptent pour guetter les conditions des goulottes 


Merci Christophe pour le lien, c'est impecc


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (31 Mai 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> J'ai du rater un épisode.. Peux tu expliquer ce qu'est mirage?



Mirage permet de se débarrasser de l'effet miroir du dock et de n'avoir que les icônes et des indicateurs simples (style dock 2D), sans rien en dessous.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Et vous saurez ainsi, messieurs, que les kilts sont choses sexy :love:
> @ C0rentin : je ne pourrai jamais assez te remercier de m'avoir fait découvrir Mirage



Ça ça fait pas "girly" très joli bureau Marie  et de rien pour Mirage .


----------



## Any (1 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Jingle bells jingle bells, jingle all the way
> Oh, what fun it is to ride ...
> 
> 
> ...



Haha je ressort les dossier c'est quoi l'icônes du hd ?


----------



## wath68 (1 Juin 2009)

C'est Plexis Dock by Aerotox


----------



## bou-cup (1 Juin 2009)

Hello,

Changement de tout pour mon nouveau desk : 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

- Le wall c'est une modification perso de celui ci : http://optiv-flatworms.deviantart.com/art/I-Love-CSS-121290376

- Les icônes, c'est un peut tout et n'importe quoi trouvé sur Deviant Art.

- Le dock : http://neodesktop.deviantart.com/art/10-5-Dock-Freeze-124307789


----------



## Any (1 Juin 2009)

merci Wath ^^


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

bou-cup a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Changement de tout pour mon nouveau desk



Magnifique, chapeau .


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


>



Un ptit lien pour le wall pleaze ?


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Juin 2009)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Un ptit lien pour le wall pleaze ?



ici.

j'ai mis celui de droite.


----------



## Darkn3xx (1 Juin 2009)

Un tit nouveau pour commencer la semaine  :


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (1 Juin 2009)

Trés joli comme d'habitude


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

Magnifique en effet tu as un lien pour ce formidable fond d'écran ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Darkn3xx (1 Juin 2009)

Merci à vous deux :rose:

Bien sûr C0rentin tu peux le trouver *ici*.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Un tit nouveau pour commencer la semaine  :




Superbe


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Merci à vous deux :rose:
> 
> Bien sûr C0rentin tu peux le trouver *ici*.



Merci beaucoup , Christophe évite stp de citer les images merci .


----------



## wath68 (1 Juin 2009)

Très jolis les bureaux, 217ae1 et Christophe31 

Mon nouveau bureau, avec (encore) un ancien fond d'écran :


*Le peuple de l'herbe ...*



*... pendant une free-party.*


----------



## Matt82 (1 Juin 2009)

Le peuple de l'herbe chez World of Goo ????


----------



## wath68 (2 Juin 2009)

Je sais, les icônes ne s'accordent pas vraiment très bien avec le fond, mais bon, je commence vraiment à bien les aimer les petits Somatics.
Ha, j'ai viré les indicateurs aussi, vu qu'ils ne me servent plus à rien.


----------



## Darkn3xx (2 Juin 2009)

Ah le voilà enfin ton précieux :king:
Personnellement j'adore, bien joué l'ami 

Je verrai bien aussi les Blobs sur un desk comme ça.


----------



## Ralph_ (3 Juin 2009)

un lien pour le desk? comment tu fais pour juste la date sans le jour?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Ici pour le fond d'écran.


----------



## wath68 (3 Juin 2009)

... et pour la date sans le jour : préférences système / date et heure / décochez  "afficher le jour de la semaine"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Nouveau genre le "shot" politique .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

C'est pas trop chiant sans indicateur de batterie ? 

Magnifique sinon.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Non ça va je connais l'autonomie de mon MBA de plus il est souvent sur secteur.

Merci .


----------



## Pierre-Nico (3 Juin 2009)

ça faisait un petit bout de temps que je n'avais pas poster de desk 




(cliquer sur l'image pour afficher mon desk en mode "clean")

*Mode dirty*

C'est très simple mais je n'ai jamais été fan du bling bling  et je découvre les joies des couleurs foncées que le Macbook Pro Unibody fait ressortir nickelles, ça change de mon ancien iBook G4 ou seule les couleurs vives permettaient de travailler dans de bonnes conditions !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Tu peux pas faire un aperçu plus petit merci .

Sinon c'est pas mal du tout.


----------



## scherel (3 Juin 2009)

@ Pierre - Nico: Un lien pour ton wall et les dossiers de séries stp?


----------



## shenrone (3 Juin 2009)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> ça faisait un petit bout de temps que je n'avais pas poster de desk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sympa ton desk; est ce que ton icone de safary est celle d'origine?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2009)

Non elle vient d'ici et merci de ne pas citer les aperçus (surtout si grand).


----------



## Ralph_ (3 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> ... et pour la date sans le jour : préférences système / date et heure / décochez  "afficher le jour de la semaine"


bah non justement... j'ai mer. mais pas comme toi 02-juin


----------



## wath68 (3 Juin 2009)

Tu aurais pu essayer la recherche aussi :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/changement-du-format-de-la-date-de-os-x-153341.html


----------



## Pierre-Nico (4 Juin 2009)

scherel a dit:


> @ Pierre - Nico: Un lien pour ton wall et les dossiers de séries stp?



dossier séries : http://forums.macg.co/5067502-post1110.html

wall : http://www.flickr.com/photos/wvs/3485444294/sizes/o/

et comme l'a dit Corentin, mon icone safari n'est pas d'origine, certes elle n'est pas beaucoup différente, mais ça change pas mal tout de même !

désolé Corentin pour la preview, j'ai mal jaugé ! je change ça demain, là il se fait tard


----------



## Macehill (4 Juin 2009)

Salut à tous... 
je ne fait pas spécialement de custo donc je vous épargnerai mon Desk,
Par contre je tenais à vous faire partager ces Wall : http://osokin.deviantart.com/
Je trouve que c'est vraiment du boulot o top ... 
Bonne Journée !

_Oops me suis planté de forum :s la section "vos coups de coeur aurait été plus adapté!"_


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Tu peux toujours le poster là-bas avec un aperçu et tout et tout  .


----------



## shenrone (4 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non elle vient d'ici et merci de ne pas citer les aperçus (surtout si grand).



Désolé et merci


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (4 Juin 2009)

Un petit nouveau ^^


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Le tout est très coherent mais le wall est un rien trop chargé


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2009)

Je suis du même avis qu'Etienne.

Quoi que nous ne pouvons pas imposer aux gens d'avoir des walls clairs et limpides, chacun ses goûts! Il y a bien des gens qui aiment la Nouvelle Star!


----------



## Darkn3xx (4 Juin 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Un petit nouveau ^^



Ca me rappelle un desk que j'avais posté il n'y a pas si longtemps avec ce wall.
Je l'adore, bien ouej


----------



## Fìx (5 Juin 2009)

NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Un petit nouveau ^^



J'te soupçonne d'avoir un jour activé l'option "Resize Image" sur le site Imageshack, et de ne l'avoir jamais enlevée... J'ai bon? 





En tout cas moi j'adore le Wall! :rose: D'ailleurs si quelqu'un pouvait me dire où le trouver... bin.... j'le remercierai quoi! :love:


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Juin 2009)

*Fix78* : *Ecosystem by Frelon*


----------



## Fìx (5 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> *Fix78* : *Ecosystem by Frelon*



Bon bin j'voulais te le dire autrement mais.....




Donc, jte le dis là... MERCI! 


_(je sens que ça va pas plaire à Corentin ma pollution du topic par mes captures d'écran... sorry! :rose: )_


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bon bin j'voulais te le dire autrement mais.....
> 
> IMG​
> Donc, jte le dis là... MERCI!
> ...


 
Désolé aussi pour Corentin, mais je venge Fix78


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Juin 2009)

Oh comme vous êtes mignons tous les deux  
Pauvre C0rentin 

Nouveau bureau :





Wallpaper : *The Tree of Life*


----------



## wath68 (5 Juin 2009)

Wow vraiment excellent ton bureau.
La grande classe, tout est parfait, j'adore.


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Juin 2009)

Merci beaucoup :rose:


----------



## scherel (5 Juin 2009)

@ Darkn3xx: Ca peut être deja été demandé mais serait-il possible d'avoir ton dock s'il te plaît?

Merci


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Juin 2009)

Bien sûr, tu peux le trouver *ici*.


----------



## scherel (5 Juin 2009)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Oh comme vous êtes mignons tous les deux
> Pauvre C0rentin
> 
> Nouveau bureau.



Très joli , je vous en veux pas les amis .


----------



## eleonooore (6 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Nouveau bureau :
> 
> [Desk très joli]
> 
> Wallpaper : *The Tree of Life*



Et de mon côté je suis intéressée par l'icône de la corbeille que je trouve magnifique comme l'ensemble ! :rose:


----------



## Darkn3xx (6 Juin 2009)

Merci  Le lien est cassé pour télécharger la corbeille, donc je te la mets ici.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Voici Mac Os X sur le dell mini 9 :






(Clic pour zoom)


Après mappage du clavier , installation des pilotes wifi et audio , il se porte comme un charme : vivement l'achat du SSD 32go 

@Darkn3xx : très sympa mais je verrais mieux un dock mat .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Sympa ça , content de te revoir avec un autre bureau que Windows .

Un petit lien pour le fond d'écran ? Merci par avance .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Il est integré à os x 

Faudrait les garder ces fonds d'os x C0rentin 

EDIT : 



Imageshack pour l'avoir en pleine résolution car hiboox c'est maxi en 1280X800


----------



## wath68 (6 Juin 2009)

Je me suis lassé des "ronds-oranges-flous-qui-font-mal-aux-yeux",
donc voilà, changement complet :





Wallpaper : Simplicity by Petrart671


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Juin 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (6 Juin 2009)

Wath : Fantastique j'adore ton wall, hop dans ma collection :love:

217ae1 : petit copiteur 
Joli desk aussi, mais je préfère quand même un dock 3D


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Il aura bien du mal le pauvre sur Tiger.


----------



## eleonooore (6 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Merci  Le lien est cassé pour télécharger la corbeille, donc je te la mets ici.



Merci beaucoup !
(peux pas bouler, pffff c'est toujours les mêmes que je veux bouler moi :hein: )


----------



## Darkn3xx (6 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il aura bien du mal le pauvre sur Tiger.



J'avais même pas fait attention


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Joli desk aussi, mais je préfère quand même un dock 3D





C0rentin a dit:


> Il aura bien du mal le pauvre sur Tiger.



oui, mais j'attends snow léopard pour changer ou je regarderai si je trouve léopard d'occasion.

sinon, joli desk, wath !


----------



## Bibabelou (6 Juin 2009)

mon desk du moment...






clique sur image pour full size...
pfiouu, un bail que j'avais pas posté ici quand même...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2009)

Rebienvenue très joli bravo .


----------



## Taz33 (7 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je me suis lassé des "ronds-oranges-flous-qui-font-mal-aux-yeux",
> donc voilà, changement complet :
> 
> 
> ...


pour la lecture audio c'est koi le skin stp ?


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Juin 2009)

HS: tout le monde est malade aujourd'hui ?

pourquoi il n'y a pas de desk ?    :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> HS: tout le monde est malade aujourd'hui ?
> 
> pourquoi il n'y a pas de desk ?    :rateau:



Tout le monde est fatigué d'avoir été voter et attristé de voir que le PS existe toujours... lol


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juin 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Tout le monde est fatigué d'avoir été voter et attristé de voir que le PS existe toujours... lol



:sleep:  Je me lève...à merde c'est aujourd'hui qu'il fallait voter.....

Dommage, j'aurais bien aidé Bayrou dit  "je veux la place de Président" à prendre un rateau


----------



## wath68 (7 Juin 2009)

Taz33 a dit:


> pour la lecture audio c'est koi le skin stp ?



*Slate by Camxso*


----------



## Ralph_ (7 Juin 2009)

imageshack déconnait plus tot dans la journée donc j'ai pas pu poster 

d'ailleurs la j'héberge avec hiboox


----------



## wath68 (7 Juin 2009)

Mega-mega-mega coup de coeur pour un fond d'écran, donc changeage immédiat :



Thinking by Nucu (un peu customisé)


----------



## Darkn3xx (8 Juin 2009)

Superbe Wath 
Sur ce je vais me pieuter moi


----------



## Taz33 (8 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Mega-mega-mega coup de coeur pour un fond d'écran, donc changeage immédiat :
> Thinking by Nucu (un peu customisé)



merci pour le lien pour l'audio 
Mais pour le wall du dessus on veut le tiens !


----------



## wath68 (8 Juin 2009)

Taz33 a dit:


> merci pour le lien pour l'audio
> Mais pour le wall du dessus on veut le tiens !



euuhhh .. de quoi ?
Je n'ai pas tout compris là.


Merci Darkn3xx


----------



## Any (8 Juin 2009)

sa faisait longtemps ^^

http://fc03.deviantart.com/fs49/f/2009/159/0/b/Perfect_Blue_by_pernotjln.jpg


----------



## Taz33 (8 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> euuhhh .. de quoi ?
> Je n'ai pas tout compris là.



Je veux ton dernier wall modifié


----------



## Darkn3xx (8 Juin 2009)

P'tit nouveau :





Wallpaper : *Distant World - Vol.2*

EDIT : Super sympa ton desk Any


----------



## Any (8 Juin 2009)

Merci Dark !


----------



## wath68 (8 Juin 2009)

Taz33 a dit:


> Je veux ton dernier wall modifié







http://nucu.deviantart.com/art/thinking-125122015


----------



## vitalj (8 Juin 2009)

Bibabelou a dit:


> mon desk du moment...



C'est quoi ton dock et les icones du dock ?

Merci d'avance =)


----------



## Taz33 (8 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> http://nucu.deviantart.com/art/thinking-125122015


Merci puisque que je peux plus te donner de points pour le moment


----------



## Toumak (10 Juin 2009)

Hello !

ca faisait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas changé de fond :

Mon nouveau !

C'est de circonstance


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Magnifique toumak


----------



## irezumi (10 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Un p'tit nouveau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut!! je viens de chercher et rechercher l'icon de la poubelle ("new old school trash icon"). Le site original marche pas et il y a pas des links pour le telecharger... est-ce que vous avez cet icon??? pouvez-vous le mettre sur rapidshare ou sur un autre site??? merciiii!


----------



## Darkn3xx (10 Juin 2009)

Effectivement le lien est mort sur le site.
Je te mets les icônes ici


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Juin 2009)

Toumak a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> ca faisait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas changé de fond :
> 
> ...



joli wall.

un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Fìx (10 Juin 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> joli wall.
> 
> un lien pour le wall ?



Ce serait pas celui d'origine de Léopard par hasard? ^^ (présent dans le dossier "Nature")


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Juin 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ce serait pas celui d'origine de Léopard par hasard? ^^ (présent dans le dossier "Nature")



non, celui de léopard est différent.

et encore une fois je n'ai pas léopard.


----------



## Fìx (10 Juin 2009)

Exact! ... Autant pour moi! :rose:


----------



## daisith (10 Juin 2009)

C'est celui de Snow Leopard.
http://www.logicielmac.com/news6103/Snow_Leopard_le_nouveau_wallpaper_et_des_infos.html


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2009)

Merci, il est mieux que celui de Leopard bien mieux.


----------



## irezumi (10 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Effectivement le lien est mort sur le site.
> Je te mets les icônes ici




yuhuuuu!!!!!!!

merci beaucoup!!! j'etais folle de chercher!


----------



## Darkn3xx (10 Juin 2009)

Gros coup de coeur pour ce fond d'écran, ça me change de mes paysages colorés 




Wall posté dans la rubrique 'Vos coups de coeur' :love:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Bravo c'est magnifique .


----------



## link.javaux (11 Juin 2009)

Pas grande nouveauté





sinon je recherche des fonds d'écran qui me permettrai d'obtenir ce rendu sur une journée...
Ca existe ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Juin 2009)

Petit retour dans la ... "sombritude" :





@ Link : vraiment très classe, bravo.


----------



## Darkn3xx (11 Juin 2009)

Merci C0rentin 

link : très classe bravo 

Wath : j'adore la noirceur qui se dégage de ton desk :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Magnifique Wath , Link aussi !

Pour ta question sur ce fond d'écran, poste le plutôt dans le fil adéquat .

Bravo à vous deux .


----------



## Djangonico (11 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Wow vraiment excellent ton bureau.
> La grande classe, tout est parfait, j'adore.



J'aimerais bien savoir avec quoi faire un mini lecteur itunes comme le tien en bas à droite.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h51 ----------

C'est donc une question à Wath68 que je pose: obtenir la même fenêtre itunes, en plus moi aussi j'y mettrais du KBush et du Bowie  
merci


----------



## wath68 (11 Juin 2009)

Ha ok, j'avais pas capté lol

Bon, alors, j'utilise Bowtie, avec le thème Simple One by StefanKa


----------



## Djangonico (12 Juin 2009)

super ! Je vais installer cette appli.
merci


----------



## scherel (12 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

je sais pas si c'est ici qu'il faut le demander mais je chercherais l'icône "pop corn" et "times" que l'on peut trouver ici:

http://marcoSZone.deviantart.com/art/Leopard-HUD-98778361

merci d'avance


----------



## Selthis (12 Juin 2009)

Bibabelou, Je trouve ton dock super joli 

Le miens :
http://www.shakethedisease.fr/jojo/wallpa.png


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Scherel, on a sujet pour les demandes . Merci de l'utiliser.
Sympa ton shot Selthis .


----------



## scherel (12 Juin 2009)

@ Corentin: je veux bien mais j'ai pas trouvé sur les différents forums?

Un petit dernier:

http://img521.imageshack.us/img521/7192/metalo.png


----------



## fxav (12 Juin 2009)

Le mien - Ca reste très simple ...

http://img195.imageshack.us/img195/1354/image1url.jpg


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2009)

hop un nouveau  





j'oublie à chaque fois de mettre les ref

le wall a été posté sur macgé (par quelqu'un que je remercie), je sais ça dit pas de qui c'est mais bon 
les icones et le docs sont les même que sur mon dernier

merci Wath


----------



## wath68 (12 Juin 2009)

WOW il est excellent celui-là, j'adore les couleurs.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

En effet très joli bureau chère Maiwen .


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2009)

merci Coco


----------



## wath68 (12 Juin 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> les icones et le docs sont les mecs que sur mon dernier



 ouiii, bien suuuur


----------



## maiwen (12 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> ouiii, bien suuuur



hum ... merci d'avoir cité ...  (je t'en suis éternellement reconnaissante)

:rose:


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Juin 2009)

braveau pour les beaux desks sur ces dernières pages !


----------



## aCLR (12 Juin 2009)

scherel a dit:


> @ Corentin: je veux bien mais j'ai pas trouvé sur les différents forums?




Vous cherchez quelque chose, c'est par ici&#8230;


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Juin 2009)

De très beaux desk sur cette page, bravo à tous 

217ae1 : j'adore ton wall


----------



## sekaijin (12 Juin 2009)

http://jeanyves.terrien.free.fr/desktop.png
voici le mien
la photo parce qu'il s'agit d'une photo est de Ewern Olaf
si vous passez à Paris d'ici la fin de l'été n'hésitez pas à aller voir son exposition maison de la hollande à Paris.

A+JYT


----------



## Didjo (12 Juin 2009)

Un bail que je n'étais pas repassé par ici... Je vais devoir me remettre dans le bain, passage à Leopard oblige...

J'ai vu de magnifiques choses mais les infos manquent :



link.javaux a dit:


> non c'est pas un thème, tu remplaces le fichier "Sartfiles.bin" dans le répertoire suivant;
> system/library/privateframework/CoreUI.Frameworks/versions/A/Resources
> parc celui ci; http://rapidshare.com/files/217846943/SArtFile.bin.html
> et ça devrait allé.


Du coup j'arrive trop tard,le fichier n'est plus dispo. Quelqu'un pourrait me l'uploader à nouveau ?



Gor0n a dit:


> Pour l'instant


Très beau ! D'où viennent les deux fonds ? Le Dock ?



NaTTyDreaD a dit:


> Voici le mien


J'aime moins mais les icones m'interressent... Celle de Guy Man (Daft Punk, avant Spaces), et celle de la platine (iTunes) ?



Christophe31 a dit:


> on _"new"_ pour le 1er mai
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


Magnifique ce Dock avec les WRMZ ! Dispo où ça ?



arno1x a dit:


> je remets le lien...
> http://arno1x.deviantart.com/art/truth-umaso-121394585


Comment remplace tu le noms de l'appli par son icone ?



anthony62a a dit:


> nouveau dock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:love: Gros coup de cur (sauf le fond) ! Où est-ce que je vais trouver ma future corbeille et mon futur Dock ?



wath68 a dit:


> Petit retour dans la ... "sombritude" :
> 
> 
> 
> @ Link : vraiment très classe, bravo.


Est-ce que le fond du fond (les taches sans _Breath Easy_) sont de toi ? J'aime beaucoup !


Félicitation à tout les (nombreux) autres pour vos très beau desk, et à C0rentin d'avoir lancé une mode !


----------



## eleonooore (12 Juin 2009)

scherel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je sais pas si c'est ici qu'il faut le demander mais je chercherais l'icône "pop corn" et "times" que l'on peut trouver ici:
> 
> ...



Hum non pas ici, plutôt là.

L'icône Times est celle du lecteur de flux RSS... Times 
Et pour celle Popcorn, je dirais... Popcorn ?


----------



## wath68 (12 Juin 2009)

Didjo a dit:


> Est-ce que le fond du fond (les taches sans _Breath Easy_) sont de toi ? J'aime beaucoup !



Merci.

Oui, c'est un fond fait-main, avec de simples brushes trouvés sur DeviantArt,
Splatter Brushes by Ka05 en l'occurence.


----------



## Selthis (12 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Scherel, on a sujet pour les demandes . Merci de l'utiliser.
> Sympa ton shot Selthis .



Merki, c'est une pochette de Radiohead 
Et cette page prouve quelque chose, les mac Users ont du goûts


----------



## Didjo (12 Juin 2009)

Nickel ! Mieux que ce que j'espérais ! 
Merci !


----------



## Darkn3xx (13 Juin 2009)




----------



## scherel (13 Juin 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Shot



Magnifique, tu es en forme dis donc .


----------



## Darkn3xx (13 Juin 2009)

Merci :rose:

Faut surtout que les créateurs de desk arrêtent de faire des choses sublimes, je ne sais même plus lequel mettre :rateau:


----------



## anthony62a (13 Juin 2009)

didjo , le dock tu peux le trouver là: http://drtaru.deviantart.com/art/Slated-Dock-110725156

et la poubelle c'est ici : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ECHBEAAQ 

voili voilou


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2009)

Petit "shot" du week-end avec toujours mon bois 

:bebe:


----------



## Didjo (14 Juin 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> didjo , le dock tu peux le trouver là: [...]
> voili voilou


Merci à toi !


----------



## scherel (14 Juin 2009)

Enfin comblé.....


http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8295/blackz.png


Merci encore à ce forum pour ces magnifiques bureaux....    

Customisement votre


----------



## Sunn49 (14 Juin 2009)

Premiers essais de customisation 

Pas mirobolants, mais ça me plais pour l'instant 

http://img44.imageshack.us/i/image1fhp.png/


----------



## Darkn3xx (14 Juin 2009)

Très beau desktop ! Continue comme ça


----------



## wath68 (14 Juin 2009)

*RRRRrrrrrr....*


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (14 Juin 2009)

Un petit nouveau, parce que j'en avais assez du noir et blanc :





Wall : Glow wallpaper par yvaine2010


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Clap clap, ils sont magnifiques vos deux derniers  .


----------



## wath68 (15 Juin 2009)

Merci, le tien n'est pas mal non plus (même si je n'aime pas trop le bois) 

Les derniers bureaux postés sont vraiment très beaux, bravo.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Juin 2009)

Merci


----------



## bou-cup (15 Juin 2009)

Un peu plus de couleur qu'habituellement pour mon desk du moment :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Juin 2009)

C'est pas le wall de Snow Leopard ? :love: Me semble l'avoir vu sur les promos du site d'Apple. Tu l'as eu comment ?


----------



## bou-cup (15 Juin 2009)

Je l'ai trouvé sur Deviant Art, ici : http://jasonh1234.deviantart.com/art/Snow-Leopard-Wallpaper-125944588


----------



## Darkn3xx (16 Juin 2009)

De très beau desk au dessus 

Il fait monter la température ton wall Wath


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Pas que la température  .


----------



## Darkn3xx (16 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas que la température  .




Un p'tit nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Un p'tit nouveau
> SHOT



Cool, le wall que j'avais posté il y a quelques mois!

Je ne peux qu'aimer!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

Très joli Darkn3xx, bravo  !


----------



## wath68 (16 Juin 2009)

Il pète la forme en ce moment.


----------



## Darkn3xx (16 Juin 2009)

Merci les zamis


----------



## wath68 (17 Juin 2009)

Si vous n'aimez pas le "sombre", pas la peine de cliquer 




:rose::rose::rose:


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2009)

c'est trop sombre  

dis, comment tu fais pour afficher la date et l'heure comme ça ? j'ai essayé dans les préférences mais j'ai pas trouvé


----------



## wath68 (17 Juin 2009)

Tu trouveras l'astuce ici :
http://www.opinionz.be/blog/post/20...icher-la-date-a-cote-de-l-heure-dans-Mac-OS-X
ou
http://www.newbiemac.fr/index.php/124-afficher-la-date-complete-dans-la-barre-des-menus


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2009)

Sublime Wath mais l'été approche, faut me mettre un peu de couleur


----------



## maiwen (17 Juin 2009)

merci beaucoup Wath, c'est mieux comme ça


----------



## Darkn3xx (17 Juin 2009)

Sombre mais très classe Wath 
Bravo à toi


----------



## Selthis (18 Juin 2009)

J'avais posté celui de mon iMac.
Voici celui de mon p'tit boobook d'amour :love:

Ok Computer ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Juin 2009)




----------



## wath68 (18 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sublime Wath mais l'été approche, faut me mettre un peu de couleur



Comme ça c'est mieux ? 





Fond d'écran : The Warmth by Venom339


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Juin 2009)

Il déchire ton bureau Wath


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Vos deux bureaux sont splendides messieurs .


----------



## Pierre-Nico (18 Juin 2009)

très simple comme d'habitude, juste quelques changements minimes histoire de rendre léopard un peu moins impersonnel.
(désolé pour la lenteur d'affichage, free oblige.)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Juin 2009)

Ça y est, j'ai définitivement adopté la simplicité du dock de Mirage :


----------



## sclicer (19 Juin 2009)

Où peut-on trouver ce joli dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

C'est un Dock transparent, on obtient ce résultat avec Mirage .


----------



## Selthis (19 Juin 2009)

C'est exactement ce dock que je cherchais, je l'avais vu dans un post de ce topic (mais pas le courage de faire toutes les pages).
J'aimerais réussir à le trouver et l'installer


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Feignasse 

Ici .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Juin 2009)

Mon Dock est presque vide, mais ça fait longtemps que je cherchais une appli comme "Mirage". :love:


----------



## Darkn3xx (19 Juin 2009)

Joli bureau, j'ai toujours adoré ce fond d'écran


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Juin 2009)




----------



## 217ae1 (19 Juin 2009)

j'ai enfin *léopard !*

snapshooter ne souvre plus donc j'ai eu quelques complications.


----------



## Selthis (19 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Feignasse
> 
> Ici .



On me le dit souvent 
Merki


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2009)

Ici.


----------



## wath68 (19 Juin 2009)

J'aime bien les derniers posts, surtout celui de Vampire1976.


Allez hop, nouveau changeage, et pas de preview cette fois-ci ... surprise


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2009)

Magnifique wath !!!
un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## wath68 (19 Juin 2009)

Peut-être


----------



## Selthis (19 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aime bien les derniers posts, surtout celui de Vampire1976.
> 
> 
> Allez hop, nouveau changeage, et pas de preview cette fois-ci ... surprise



Je veux le dock Death Note


----------



## wath68 (19 Juin 2009)

Je ne sais plus d'où il vient donc je le poste ici :





 de rien


----------



## Darkn3xx (19 Juin 2009)

Sympa Wath, en ce moment tu réveilles le côté obscur qui est en toi


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (20 Juin 2009)

Rappelle-moi de ne jamais te donner mon véritable nom, Wath


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aime bien les derniers posts, surtout celui de Vampire1976.
> 
> 
> Allez hop, nouveau changeage, et pas de preview cette fois-ci ... surprise



Merci ^^ tout comme toi j'aime les desk sombres mais élégants.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

:rose:


----------



## link.javaux (20 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Un p'tit nouveau



heps, 

£Y aurait-il moyen d'avoir ton fond d'écran, et ton thème bowtie si c'est bien bowtie, ainsi que l'icône du finder mais pas pour ce screen mais le suivant. L'icône finder avec la casque audio ?

merci bien


----------



## wath68 (20 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> :rose:



Corentin, tu veux faire un concours de montage de température ?
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2009)

Bah je préfère celui de C0rentin


----------



## wath68 (20 Juin 2009)

Moi aussi

C'était juste pour faire un "joke".


----------



## Darkn3xx (20 Juin 2009)

Eh ben dis donc c'est chaud bouillant ici :rateau::rateau:



link.javaux a dit:


> heps,
> 
> £Y aurait-il moyen d'avoir ton fond d'écran, et ton thème bowtie si c'est bien bowtie, ainsi que l'icône du finder mais pas pour ce screen mais le suivant. L'icône finder avec la casque audio ?
> 
> merci bien



Bien sûr,
- Wallpaper : *Flyby*
- Bowtie : *Curl*
- Finder : *Finder Feeler*


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Juin 2009)




----------



## Ralph_ (20 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Un p'tit nouveau


un lien pour le wall? merci par avance


----------



## link.javaux (20 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Eh ben dis donc c'est chaud bouillant ici :rateau::rateau:



merci


----------



## wath68 (20 Juin 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> un lien pour le wall? merci par avance



 2 messages au-dessus du tien


----------



## Ralph_ (20 Juin 2009)

sorry, pas vu étant donné que ça datait de 3 pages, je ne pensais aps que la demande remontait


----------



## Ralph_ (21 Juin 2009)

Le petit dernier, Je changeais mais mon bureau était chargé par des documents a cause de plusieurs dossiers que je devais rendre...j'avias honte, ça ressemblais a du windows lol

j'ai tout rangé la juste avant les partiels

merci à wath de m'avoir trouvé le fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Très joli, sauf que je changerai l'icône de Firefox si j'étais toi  .


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Corentin, tu veux faire un concours de montage de température ?
> :rateau:



Salut à tous,


D'où viennent ces jolies.........jam......pardon icônes, Wath ?


----------



## Ralph_ (21 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très joli, sauf que je changerai l'icône de Firefox si j'étais toi  .


c'est déja modifié, mais je n'ai jamais trouver un bel icone pour firefox, limite j'ai parfois envie de le faire sauter du dock!


----------



## wath68 (21 Juin 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> 
> D'où viennent ces jolies.........jam......pardon icônes, Wath ?



Glossy Black 3D Buttons Icons
(+ de 1500 icônes ... y'a de quoi faire)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

Un fou sans doute  , quel boulot.


----------



## fcavalli (21 Juin 2009)

Voilà ma modeste contribution ; Bravo à tous


----------



## wath68 (21 Juin 2009)

Très chouette, j'aime bien.

Aurais-tu un lien pour l'icône Mail, s'il te please ?
:rose:


----------



## fcavalli (21 Juin 2009)

Avec plaisir, pour une fois que je peux aider ! C'est ici : http://thepixelpencil.deviantart.com/art/RocketMail-Icon-126091484


----------



## wath68 (21 Juin 2009)

Merci beaucoup 

Edit : Bizarre, chez moi il est avec un fond blanc et non transparent.


Le Niou de moi :




*Wallpaper : Evening by Cerique*


----------



## Ralos (21 Juin 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Le petit dernier, Je changeais mais mon bureau était chargé par des documents a cause de plusieurs dossiers que je devais rendre...j'avias honte, ça ressemblais a du windows lol
> 
> j'ai tout rangé la juste avant les partiels
> 
> merci à wath de m'avoir trouvé le fond d'écran


 joli ! pourrais-tu me dire quel est ton lecteur stp !
Merci


----------



## NeOs89 (21 Juin 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Le petit dernier, Je changeais mais mon bureau était chargé par des documents a cause de plusieurs dossiers que je devais rendre...j'avias honte, ça ressemblais a du windows lol
> 
> j'ai tout rangé la juste avant les partiels
> 
> merci à wath de m'avoir trouvé le fond d'écran



Bonjour,

Comment faites-vous pour avoir la musique que vous jouez sur itunes sur le bureau avec la pochette, etc ???


Merci.


----------



## DeepDark (21 Juin 2009)

NeOs89 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment faites-vous pour avoir la musique que vous jouez sur itunes sur le bureau avec la pochette, etc ???
> 
> ...


Bowtie 


New one coming Soon...


----------



## Ralph_ (21 Juin 2009)

Ralos a dit:


> joli ! pourrais-tu me dire quel est ton lecteur stp !
> Merci


bah itunes, je ne sais pas si meilleur existe!



NeOs89 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comment faites-vous pour avoir la musique que vous jouez sur itunes sur le bureau avec la pochette, etc ???
> 
> ...


Bowtie (comme dit plus haut) avec le skin "CD with text"


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Glossy Black 3D Buttons Icons
> (+ de 1500 icônes ... y'a de quoi faire)



Merci


----------



## lordroy (21 Juin 2009)

bonjour
qq'un peut il mettre un lien vers cette skin de bowtie "CD with text"
svp


----------



## Ralph_ (21 Juin 2009)

http://www.google.fr/search?q=bowti...&rls=org.mozilla:fr:official&client=firefox-a

et le premier resultat c'est...bingo!
http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16791239&p=1


----------



## lordroy (21 Juin 2009)

Thx
j'ai un problème d'affichage des images, j'avais pas d'aperçu


----------



## NeOs89 (21 Juin 2009)

Merci !


----------



## shenrone (21 Juin 2009)

Si quelqu'un a une chouette icône pour remplacer celle d'origine de Pixelmator, je suis preneur.

Merci


----------



## numsix (21 Juin 2009)

Ça fait très longtemps que j'ai pas customisé, mais bon, l'été, tout ça, .... 

Description à l'intérieur de la capture, ...


----------



## Smaxintosh (22 Juin 2009)

Voila mon nouveau thème terminé


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2009)

Personnellement, je n'aime pas du tout.
Après c'est une question de goûts ...

Tu sais que tu peux assigner des alias à tes contacts Adium ?
Cela évite les pseudos genre *[c=4]Machin Truc[/c]*.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

numsix a dit:


> Ça fait très longtemps



Trop longtemps, tu nous manques.
Magnifique shot minimaliste .


----------



## numsix (22 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Trop longtemps, tu nous manques.
> Magnifique shot minimaliste .



Merci, maîître !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu sais que tu peux assigner des alias à tes contacts Adium ?
> Cela évite les pseudos genre *[c=4]Machin Truc[/c]*.



Ou il y a le plugin pour avoir les alias colorés... 

Je vais essayer de retrouver le lien à l'occasion.


----------



## link.javaux (22 Juin 2009)

numsix a dit:


> Ça fait très longtemps que j'ai pas customisé, mais bon, l'été, tout ça, ....
> 
> Description à l'intérieur de la capture, ...



c'est du bon ça  

nb; personnellement j'inverserais la batterie et aiport


----------



## Kukana (22 Juin 2009)

*Dirty*


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2009)

Mouais bon, tant qu'à faire, je mettrais les icônes qui vont bien avec 

Et ce dock et la barre des menus ... 

Je suis bien content d'avoir découvert Quicksilver.


----------



## link.javaux (22 Juin 2009)

sympa la fenetre de discut adium


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Juin 2009)

Pas taper 



*Wallpaper by iScooter*


----------



## link.javaux (22 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Pas taper
> 
> 
> 
> *Wallpaper by iScooter*



t'utulise silk pour la police de la barre des menu ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Juin 2009)

Yep avec la police Eurostile


----------



## scherel (22 Juin 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Ou il y a le plugin pour avoir les alias colorés...
> 
> Je vais essayer de retrouver le lien à l'occasion.





Moi ça m'intéresse !!

c'est le plugin pour adium qui permet de recconaître les pseudos msn?

Si quelqu'un en sait plus....merci d'avance


----------



## link.javaux (22 Juin 2009)

mon nouveau


----------



## Darkn3xx (22 Juin 2009)

Très classe link


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2009)

En effet magnifique (comme d'habitude quoi), toi aussi Darkn3xx .


----------



## Didjo (22 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Pas taper
> 
> 
> 
> *Wallpaper by iScooter*


J'aime beaucoup !  Cohérence réussie sur des couleurs très jolies... Bravo !

J'en profite pour te demander le nom de ce qui te permet d'afficher l'heure (je suis passé à côté de quelque chose ces jours-ci, apparemment...).
Ah ! et puis sur celui-là, à gauche, DragThing ? Quel set d'icônes et quel thème pour DT ?
Merci à toi 

Le plug-in Adium pour faire disparaitre les _[c=5]_ m'intéresse aussi beaucoup !

Et pour relancer, je cherche toujours deux trois trucs : le dock et les deux fonds, l'icone du casque des Dafts, ce dock, et le moyen de remplacer le nom de l'appli par son icone...

Bravo à tous


----------



## Darkn3xx (23 Juin 2009)

Salut à toi !
Merci beaucoup :rose:
Ca fait pas mal de questions en un post 
Je vais essayer de répondre à tout ce que je peux.



Didjo a dit:


> J'en profite pour te demander le nom de ce qui te permet d'afficher l'heure (je suis passé à côté de quelque chose ces jours-ci, apparemment...).


Pour l'heure c'est *Geektool*.
Il faut créer un widget pour la date et un widget pour l'heure, ensuite tu les places où tu veux, tu règles la taille de la police, la couleur, etc...
Quelques pistes pour débuter *ici*.



Didjo a dit:


> Ah ! et puis sur celui-là, à gauche, DragThing ? Quel set d'icônes et quel thème pour DT ?
> Merci à toi


Oui c'est bien DragThing.
Pour le set d'icônes, *ici*.
Ensuite pour le thème c'est *Ghost* il est inclus dans DT. J'ai désactivé le nom des dossiers, la barre de titre etc... et j'ai aussi activé la transparence. Si t'as des questions n'hésite pas.



Didjo a dit:


> Le plug-in Adium pour faire disparaitre les _[c=5]_ m'intéresse aussi beaucoup !


Tu peux donner un alias à tes contacts en faisant un clic droit dessus puis 'Lire les informations'. Ca évite déjà les pseudos aux balises horribles 



Didjo a dit:


> Et pour relancer, je cherche toujours deux trois trucs : le dock et les deux fonds, l'icone du casque des Dafts, ce dock, et le moyen de remplacer le nom de l'appli par son icone...


Alors dans tout ça je peux te dire que trouveras certains wallpapers *ici* et *là*.
Et pour un des docks que tu veux *ici*.

En espérant t'avoir aidé


----------



## wath68 (23 Juin 2009)

En tapant Daft Punk sur DeviantArt
http://Tsukasa-Tux.deviantart.com/art/Thomas-Guyman-Daft-Punks-103655360

Bonus : la version pour Adium


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Juin 2009)

moi c'est le casque beats by dr dre que je voudrais bien, j'ai cherché sur google, rien trouvé pour cet icone


----------



## Darkn3xx (23 Juin 2009)

Hop, c'est *ça* que tu cherches ?


----------



## Didjo (23 Juin 2009)

Merci mille fois, Darkn3xx et wath68


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu sais que tu peux assigner des alias à tes contacts Adium ?
> Cela évite les pseudos genre *[c=4]Machin Truc[/c]*.



Bon, allez, je vais faire plaisir à tout le monde:

Lisez ce forum (désolé pour la pub)

Le truc c'est qu'il faut re-compiler Adium avec ce "pack" en plus et les noms aparaitront en couleur dans votre liste de contct. Fini donc les pseudos bizarres et vous verrez les talents artistiques de vos correspondants. 

Le voici avec la version complete pour Adium 1.3.3

Chez moi, tout fonctionne parfaitement avec 0 bugs depuis quelques mois et dans les versions précédentes.


Si l'un de vous se sent motivé et sait comment recompiler Adium avec ce patch, il pourrait le faire sur des versions plus récentes, ce serait super!


Hope you will enjoy


----------



## wath68 (23 Juin 2009)

Mouais bof, si c'est pour voir des pseudos  ".o0O-Boubou à la pisine tro fun kikoo lol-O0o." je préfère garder les alias, d'autant plus qu'un simple passage de souris permet de voir le nom affiché.


----------



## two (23 Juin 2009)

Je poste pas souvent, mon dernier wall je l'ai gardé 11 mois 

Mon mien du moment : 


 
Dirty


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Mouais bof, si c'est pour voir des pseudos  ".o0O-Boubou à la pisine tro fun kikoo lol-O0o." je préfère garder les alias, d'autant plus qu'un simple passage de souris permet de voir le nom affiché.



Tu as tout à fait raison. Pour moi, c'est encore plus simple: je ne laisse personne du niveau de ce genre de pseudo m'approcher et faire partie de mon entourage. Je ne leur confierai même pas mon poisson rouge :-D

Donc pas de ca dans ma liste.

Je mettais cette info car 1ou 2 personnes l'avaient demandé... en espérant les avoir aidés....


----------



## Shinwa (23 Juin 2009)

J'adhère à fond ton wall Link  

Darkn, tu as de bien belle icône ! Un lien serait'il possible ? 

le mien se trouve ici, desk

je recherche un moyen de changer la couleur de la pomme dans le coin en haut à gauche, et des icônes bleues et blanches.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2009)

Pour la pomme, faire une petite recherche dans ce sous forum tu devras toucher au fichier SArtFile.bin.


----------



## Ralph_ (24 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Hop, c'est *ça* que tu cherches ?


thx


----------



## wath68 (24 Juin 2009)

Hup Hup Hup, Barbatruc !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

Sobre et classe, bravo  !


----------



## wath68 (24 Juin 2009)

Merci Coco-Tintin 

J'en profite pour mettre le lien du fond d'écran que j'avais oublié :
Stanjenel by Nucu


----------



## Darkn3xx (24 Juin 2009)

Shinwa a dit:


> J'adhère à fond ton wall Link
> 
> Darkn, tu as de bien belle icône ! Un lien serait'il possible ?
> 
> ...



Alors pour les icônes Système c'est *ici*.
Pour les applications j'ai récupéré les icônes dans *ce thread*. Tu peux facilement convertir les .png en .icns avec *Img2icns*. 

Wath : très beau bureau bien qu'un peu sombre


----------



## wath68 (24 Juin 2009)

J'aiiiiiime quand c'est sombre.
C'est mystérieux ... comme les petits vieux (les fans de Kaamelott comprendront)

Il est terrible ce set d'icônes, High Tech Rave.
Je vais le garder sous le coude celui-là.
Merci pour la découverte.


----------



## Darkn3xx (24 Juin 2009)

Il a énormément de talent le bonhome, d'ailleurs un pack contenant toutes les icônes est prévu, j'ai hâte


----------



## Linken (24 Juin 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> mon nouveau



il y aurait-il moyen de récupérer le fond d'écran ?

je trouve vraiment ton bureau magnifique !


----------



## Darkn3xx (24 Juin 2009)

Il a donné *le lien* dans les commentaires sur deviantART, faut lire un peu :rateau:


----------



## link.javaux (24 Juin 2009)

Linken a dit:


> il y aurait-il moyen de récupérer le fond d'écran ?
> 
> je trouve vraiment ton bureau magnifique !



merci merci 

pour le wall; lien


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Juin 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Tu l'as adoptée, c'est magnifique .

Bravo Ralph_ !


----------



## Cleveland (25 Juin 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


>





On peut avoir le wall stp ? 

Merci


----------



## Damze (25 Juin 2009)

Mon desktop


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Damze : malgré le peu de custo , j'aime bien .
Ps : Essaie avec la barre de menu mate .


----------



## Damze (25 Juin 2009)

Et j'ai chercher des heures ce fond d'écran, à chaque fois je trouvais pas ce que je voulais, ou sinon l'image était trop petite par rapport à la résolution de mon iMac.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> On peut avoir le wall stp ?
> 
> Merci



Ici.


----------



## Shinwa (25 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Alors pour les icônes Système c'est *ici*.
> Pour les applications j'ai récupéré les icônes dans *ce thread*. Tu peux facilement convertir les .png en .icns avec *Img2icns*.
> 
> Wath : très beau bureau bien qu'un peu sombre



Je les trouve vraiment magnifiques !! ça me donne envie de les toucher  (genre tactile)


----------



## SirG (25 Juin 2009)

Un formatage et un nouveau wall.


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu l'as adoptée, c'est magnifique .
> 
> Bravo Ralph_ !


Oui 

merci pour le wall


----------



## lordroy (26 Juin 2009)

Le 1er que je poste


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Pour un début c'est franchement pas mal du tout .

Continue comme ça .


----------



## Taz33 (26 Juin 2009)

Humeur du moment 





Je sais, j' aurais dû changer Safari aussi, mais rien trouver de mieux....


----------



## marcelpahud (26 Juin 2009)

Voilà le mien actuellement. J'en suis particulièrement content


----------



## Didjo (26 Juin 2009)

Tu peux !
Du coup : wall, Dock, icones ?
Thanks


----------



## wath68 (26 Juin 2009)

J'adore le wall' et les icônes B&W.
Un peu moins enthousiaste concernant le dock et les icônes bois qui ne s'accordent pas avec le fond d'écran je trouve.

 Coup-d'bouleage quand même


----------



## marcelpahud (26 Juin 2009)

Didjo a dit:


> Tu peux !
> Du coup : wall, Dock, icones ?
> Thanks



Alors le wall est ICI 

Le dock est dans ce pack-là

Les stacks sont ici, mais je les ai modifié

Pour les icônes, c'est plus difficile puisque je les ai récupéré à droite à gauche ou en ai créé moi-même... Ya en tout cas le pack de David Lanham pour les dossiers. Le reste la liste serait trop longue 

@wath : merci pour le CDB ! Je te rejoins sur les icônes du bureau, pas encore totalement satisfait... par contre j'adore mon dock en bois et les stacks qui vont avec 
Mais si tu as des propositions pour les icônes du bureau, je suis preneur


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Juin 2009)




----------



## wath68 (26 Juin 2009)

:love::love::love:




Et oui, toujours dans le N&B.


----------



## SirG (26 Juin 2009)

Que dire ? Comme d'habitude, superbe !!!


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Juin 2009)

Très très classe Wath


----------



## wath68 (26 Juin 2009)

Merci à vous 

Je te retourne le compliment Dark.

Le seul truc qui me dérange chez moi, c'est Bowtie, à droite.
J'aimerais bien le mettre à gauche, mais malheureusement il s'ouvre de droite à gauche.
J'ai un peu fouillé dans le fichier, avec Caffeine, mais c'est du charabia pour moi, et apparement le développeur n'est pas très pressé de faire la version "left".

Enfin bref, je raconte ma vie lol, retournons à "Nos desktop sous osX"
(il ne manque pas un "s" à desktop d'ailleurs ??)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2009)

Dark : Tu te rends compte que tu atteins la perfection ? 
Parfait , le PLUS beau desk que je n'ai jamais vu.


----------



## Darkn3xx (26 Juin 2009)

Merci à vous deux :rose:
Ca fait super plaisir


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Juin 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Très très classe Wath



Superbe!!!

possible d'avoir l'icone iTunes et le dock ainsi que le thème?

merci


----------



## Darkn3xx (27 Juin 2009)

Merci 
Alors pour :
- iTunes : http://www.pixelnetdesign.com/downloads/icons/
- Le Dock : http://delta909.deviantart.com/art/Kube-Nine-96546380
- Pour le thème j'utilise iLeopard avec Magnifique, mais j'ai changé l'icône de la pomme par une pomme bleue, si tu veux le fichier SArtFile.bin tu peux le trouver *ici*.


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juin 2009)

un desk pour le début des vacances.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2009)

Très joli avec le Dock que tu cherchais ce sera encore plus beau .


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Juin 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très joli avec le Dock que tu cherchais ce sera encore plus beau .



merci.

j'avais pas encore vu que tu avais répondu au moment où j'avais posté la capture mais je refrais une ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

:king:

Shot d'anniversaire.


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Juin 2009)




----------



## Taum (28 Juin 2009)

@217ae1 : y'a moyen d'avoir l'image de la plage? merci


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Juin 2009)

Taum a dit:


> @217ae1 : y'a moyen d'avoir l'image de la plage? merci



oui, ici


----------



## wath68 (28 Juin 2009)

Comme Corentin, j'me suis offert un nouveau fond d'écran pour mon birthday :


----------



## Î©mega (28 Juin 2009)

Très joli

un lien pour le wall steuplé ?


----------



## JustMeJulien (28 Juin 2009)

Voila mon dernier wall : 



Lien direct image non redimensionée : http://img44.imageshack.us/img44/4753/screenshotbdb.jpg


----------



## wath68 (28 Juin 2009)

&#937;mega;5140183 a dit:
			
		

> Très joli
> 
> un lien pour le wall steuplé ?



Merci.

Le wall se trouve *ICI*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Comme Corentin, j'me suis offert un nouveau fond d'écran pour mon birthday :



Magnifique, on est né le même jour ? Ça ne doit pas être une coïncidence .


----------



## Î©mega (28 Juin 2009)

Merci wath. 

bon anniv vous deux.


----------



## Jab aka baba le cwabe (28 Juin 2009)

lordroy a dit:


> Le 1er que je poste



Hello, 

un petit lien vers ce magnifique wall ?


----------



## Kukana (29 Juin 2009)

*Dirty*


Si quelqu'un a un conseil pour l'icone du bureau je suis preneur


----------



## wath68 (29 Juin 2009)

Tu devrais changer les icônes aussi.
Sinon très joli fond d'écran.

*Vive le N&B*


----------



## link.javaux (29 Juin 2009)

Kukana a dit:


> http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1246279371387.png[IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> [URL="http://www.monsterup.com/upload/1246279371184.png"][B][U]Dirty[/U][/B][/URL]
> ...


----------



## Kukana (30 Juin 2009)

C'est un fond que j'ai fait a partir d'une image trouvée sur internet je sais plus ou ( donc je peux pas citer la source desolé ) donc je l'ai uplaudé


----------



## MacFanatic (30 Juin 2009)

C'est bôôô !


----------



## link.javaux (30 Juin 2009)

merci


----------



## numsix (30 Juin 2009)

Chouettes bureaux les 2-3 dernières pages, .....

J'essaie de raffiner un peu mon dernier shot, .... Voilà, ...

ps: sizeup me change la vie, je cours l'acheter, .....


----------



## link.javaux (30 Juin 2009)

numsix a dit:


> Chouettes bureaux les 2-3 dernières pages, .....
> 
> J'essaie de raffiner un peu mon dernier shot, .... Voilà, ...
> 
> ps: sizeup me change la vie, je cours l'acheter, .....



bien joué la barre en bas


----------



## hunky (30 Juin 2009)




----------



## Ralph_ (30 Juin 2009)

oh les gars c'est l'été de la couleur svp!


----------



## Matt82 (1 Juillet 2009)

numsix a dit:


> Chouettes bureaux les 2-3 dernières pages, .....
> 
> J'essaie de raffiner un peu mon dernier shot, .... Voilà, ...
> 
> ps: sizeup me change la vie, je cours l'acheter, .....



La barre en bas... C est quel plugin stp ?


----------



## numsix (1 Juillet 2009)

Matt82 a dit:


> La barre en bas... C est quel plugin stp ?



C'est pas vraiment un plugin, ... C'est une combinaison d'un skin de bowtie, de geektool (pour l'heure, au milieu) et de adium.....


----------



## MacFanatic (1 Juillet 2009)

numsix a dit:


> Chouettes bureaux les 2-3 dernières pages, .....
> 
> J'essaie de raffiner un peu mon dernier shot, .... Voilà, ...
> 
> ps: sizeup me change la vie, je cours l'acheter, .....



Sympa !  Mais je me vois difficilement me passer de mon dock ^^


----------



## lordroy (1 Juillet 2009)

Jab aka baba le cwabe a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> un petit lien vers ce magnifique wall ?



Je retrouve ça ce soir et je le poste


----------



## Darkn3xx (1 Juillet 2009)

Ca faisait longtemps, green time 



Wallpaper : *Fresh Desktop*


----------



## numsix (1 Juillet 2009)

MacFanatic a dit:


> Sympa !  Mais je me vois difficilement me passer de mon dock ^^



Je me vois difficilement me passer de Quicksilver ....


----------



## lordroy (1 Juillet 2009)

Pour ceux qui m'ont demandé le wall
http://Andycap.deviantart.com/art/Shot-Widescreen-63421158
enjoy !


----------



## smitch (1 Juillet 2009)

est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me donner un lien pour la *pomme noir* siouvouplait ???


----------



## MacFanatic (1 Juillet 2009)

lordroy a dit:


> Pour ceux qui m'ont demandé le wall
> http://Andycap.deviantart.com/art/Shot-Widescreen-63421158
> enjoy !



Merci ! ^^


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

numsix a dit:


> Je me vois difficilement me passer de Quicksilver ....



des la semaine prochaine, je paufine et remet mon desk sans dock ( quicksilver pour lancer et dragthing qui est une sorte de dock avec seulement les applis ouvertes que l'on décide)

Je suis certain qu'apres les desk minimaliste, nous arrivons à la période sans dock!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

En passant bravo pour vos bureaux


----------



## Rez2a (2 Juillet 2009)

J'adore la plupart des trucs que je vois ici, mais je me demande sérieusement si certains n'en font pas trop pour la beauté du skin au détriment du côté pratique (je pense surtout aux Docks avec 3 icônes ).


----------



## numsix (2 Juillet 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> J'adore la plupart des trucs que je vois ici, mais je me demande sérieusement si certains n'en font pas trop pour la beauté du skin au détriment du côté pratique (je pense surtout aux Docks avec 3 icônes ).



Encore une fois, la plupart du temps un dockless ou un dock avec peu d'icones signifie qu'il y a un autre launcher dans le coin, .... Pour moi, c'est quicksilver forever, ....


----------



## wath68 (2 Juillet 2009)

Le fond d'écran le plus déroutant au monde  




The Other Side by Derek Prospero


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2009)

Sympa et original l'ami .


----------



## wath68 (2 Juillet 2009)

Merci, mais je déconseille son utilisation plus de deux heures, sous peine de troubles occulo-logico-cérébraux irréversibles.


----------



## Darkn3xx (2 Juillet 2009)

Déroutant peut être, mais superbe desktop l'ami ! J'adore


----------



## valentin007 (3 Juillet 2009)

YoO'p,

J'aurais quelques questions à vous posez..

- Quelle est l'app qui permet de changer la barre du dock ?
- Quelle est l'app qui permet de changer les icones du dock ?

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2009)

CandyBar.


----------



## valentin007 (3 Juillet 2009)

Candybar n'est pas gratuit ?!

Clear dock et little icons sous tiger l'etait il me semble


----------



## wath68 (3 Juillet 2009)

LiteIcon, pour les icônes,
et pour le dock je crois que SuperDocker fait ça très bien.


----------



## arno1x (3 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> LiteIcon, pour les icônes,
> et pour le dock je crois que SuperDocker fait ça très bien.



pour SuperDocker, il le fait très bien oui.


----------



## wath68 (3 Juillet 2009)

*Là-haut, sur la montaaaaaaaaagne (ou colline) ...*





Toonlandia 1 wallpapers by Proenca


----------



## numsix (3 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> *Là-haut, sur la montaaaaaaaaagne ...*




Là-haut sur la colline plutôt, ....

Dis donc, tu changes tout les jours, .... Il est cool le wall !


----------



## wath68 (3 Juillet 2009)

Merci.

En fait, c'est par période, et puis des fois j'active le défilement automatique des fonds donc ça change souvent.


----------



## Darkn3xx (3 Juillet 2009)

Superbe Wath ! Pile poil dans le type de wall que j'aime bien :love:


----------



## SirG (4 Juillet 2009)




----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Juillet 2009)

SirG a dit:


>




J'ai beau m'y prendre et m'y reprendre, je comprend pas comment vous faites des bureaux aussi magnifiques :'(


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Juillet 2009)

Bah finalement, je trouve que j'suis arrivé à quelque chose de bien 

Les images sont en pièce jointe

Désolé pour la qualité de l'image :S


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> J'ai beau m'y prendre et m'y reprendre, je comprend pas comment vous faites des bureaux aussi magnifiques :'(



Il faut avoir le sens "du bon goût" et avoir de la coordination, ce n'est pas très compliqué .


----------



## wath68 (4 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il faut avoir le sens "du bon goût" et avoir de la coordination, ce n'est pas très compliqué .



Pareil.

Et je rajouterais qu'il faut se demander de l'utilité d'avoir tel ou tel élément affiché.
Dans ton cas, DarkPedro (encore un "Dark" lol), je dirais que il y a trop de tout.

- la barre des menus est trop chargée de trucs inutiles (Drapeau français, Spaces, Bluetooth,..)
- le fond hyper coloré mérite un dock plus unifié et plus sobre, parce que là, ça dégueule de couleurs, sans compter les icônes inutiles aussi, comme ClamXav (tu ne fais pas une analyse chaque jour quand même), Stuffit Expander, ou le moniteur d'activité, entre autres.

Pour résumer, un grand ménage s'impose, tu y gagneras en clarté,
et un petit changement d'icônes du dock serait le bienvenue aussi.
Je verrais bien les Blob blanc.

 Enfin ça c'est mon avis ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

Je suis aussi de l'avis de wath .


----------



## numsix (4 Juillet 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> J'ai beau m'y prendre et m'y reprendre, je comprend pas comment vous faites des bureaux aussi magnifiques :'(



Oui, bien sûr qu'il faut un minimum de (bon?) goût, ....


Pour moi, un bureau magnifique est avant tout un bureau fonctionnel. Peu importe si on utilise un dock avec 150 applications ou si, au contraire, on n'utilise pas de dock mais un lanceur alternatif (launchbar, quicksilver, etc...), il faut que le bureau serve. 

Si je regarde ton dock, je vois des applications doublons et je n'arrive pas à comprendre leurs utilités simultanées dans un dock : Thunderbird et Mail, safari et firefox, adium et msn messenger (d'ailleurs rien que pour ça, ca vaudrait un zero sur dix ) ....

Les icones par défaut des applications du dock ne me choquent pas, trop d'homogeinité tue l'effet. Un dock avec des icones toutes noires, toutes blanches ou toutes rouges, ca n'est pas mon truc ...

Ensuite le wall - toujours pour moi hein - doit être sobre, il ne doit pas deconcentré, après tout, un ordinateur, la plupart du temps, on y travaille.... Le wall doit etre tout ou plus plaisant mais pas envahissant, idéalement, il doit être neutre (même si à la longue ca devient chiant)...

Enfin, oui la barre du finder est hyper chargée - tu peux enlever la moitié des icones sans perdre en productivité, .....

Enfin voilà, ... On attend tous ton prochain


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Juillet 2009)

Merci à tous pour vos conseils!
J'ai refait un autre essai en les prenant tous en compte, et voici:


----------



## wath68 (4 Juillet 2009)

haaaaaa c'est beaucoup beaucoup mieux.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> haaaaaa c'est beaucoup beaucoup mieux.




Yeahh Merci!

Tu peux pas savoir comment que j'suis fière c'est un truc de ouf!

Par contre euh.. en fait, je garde les applications Safari et Firefox sous la main, parce que certaines pages web s'affichent de meilleure façon sur l'un ou sur l'autre, et je peux facilement les faire glisser sur l'une ou sur l'autre icone. De plus, certaines fonctions inclues soit sur Firefox ou sur Safari me servent à n'importe quel moment.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2009)

Très joli desk : t'as mis des icones blob en plus :love:.

Par contre , les trucs oranges sur le dock pas terribles : essaie des repères blancs ou gris


----------



## SirG (4 Juillet 2009)

Un changement radical du plus bel effet.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Très joli desk : t'as mis des icones blob en plus :love:.
> 
> Par contre , les trucs oranges sur le dock pas terribles : essaie des repères blancs ou gris



Merci!

Le problème, c'est que je ne sais pas comment faire, pourrais-tu me montrer s'il te plaît?



SirG a dit:


> Un changement radical du plus bel effet.


  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## breekbaar (4 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce thread, j'ai une question pour vous les pros à propos de VLC.

Je m'explique. Quand je lance VLC Il y'a une fenêtre vidéo qui s'ouvre ainsi qu'une fenêtre pour le controleur. Je suis très très maniaque sur ce coup parce que j'aimerais le réunir en une seule fenêtre comme sur Windobe, est ce possible ? 

En tout cas j'ai du parcourir 100 pages de ce thread et je vous dit chapeau a tous car ça prend du temps et c'est très jolies à voir tout ces custo. Je pense pouvoir poster mon desk bientôt, j'ai aquis y'a à peine 1 semaine mon macbook.

Merci d'avance pour celui qui pourrais résoudre mon caprice


----------



## maiwen (4 Juillet 2009)

breekbaar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur ce thread, j'ai une question pour vous les pros à propos de VLC.
> 
> ...



coucou, et bienvenue ici 

question : les controles qui se trouvent sur la fenêtre ou qui apparaissent sur l'écran quand tu es en plein écran te suffisent pas ? je me dis que si tu lis tes vidéos en plein écran autant ne pas avoir de controleur dans la fenêtre, non ? 

je sais que ça ne répond pas à ta question  mais je cherche un moyen de contourner parce que j'ai aucune idée de comment faire autrement


----------



## breekbaar (4 Juillet 2009)

Merci de ta réponse, mais en faite je travaille beaucoup et regarde beaucoup des vidéos et des fois je cherche tel ou tel vidéo donc je fais pas de plein écran. 

Je voulais la même apparence que sous windobe tout simplement avec le controleur collé en haut ou en bas de la vidéo et de même en plein écran mais je pense que ca dois être impossible.. tant pish pour mon caprice 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h30 ----------

ou alors je viens de me rendre compte d'une chose.. 

Le contrôleur ne sers pas à grand chose car dans la fenêtre vidéo il y'a effectivement en bas de celle ci un autre contrôleur ( avec le minimum de boutons mais ça suffit ) alors comment viré l'autre contrôleur automatiquement à chaque ouverture de vlc ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (4 Juillet 2009)

Je suis allée voir l'expo des costumes de Noureev au CNCS, alors j'ai mis mon desk au goût du jour :





:love:


----------



## breekbaar (5 Juillet 2009)

Re,

J'ai une question assez idiote sûrement mais je me lance !

J'ai une espèce d'icône inutile dans la barre des menu " Configuration PPPOE " et impossible de l'enlever j'ai beau chercher, effacer la connection, décocher ceci ou cela mais je trouve pas.. c'est quand même fou ça !! si quelqu'un connais la solution je suis preneur ! 

Muchas merci


----------



## DarkPeDrO (5 Juillet 2009)

breekbaar a dit:


> Re,
> 
> J'ai une question assez idiote sûrement mais je me lance !
> 
> ...




Hey,

Et si tu vas dans "Préférences Système, puis dans Réseau, et que tu clique sur ta connexion PPPoE à gauche, et que tu décoche l'option "Afficher l'état PPPoE dans la barre de menu", ça donne quoi?


----------



## breekbaar (5 Juillet 2009)

Problème résolu merci.

En faite j'avais supprimé la connection avant mais j'avais pas décoché " Afficher dans la barre du menu " donc du coup j'ai recréer une connexion PP et j'ai décoché et TADA ça marche.

Bon à savoir en tout cas


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je suis allée voir l'expo des costumes de Noureev au CNCS, alors j'ai mis mon desk au goût du jour :
> :love:



Magnifique Marie comme toujours .


----------



## DarkPeDrO (5 Juillet 2009)

Un autre Wall, pour faire ressortir le Orange, vous en pensez quoi?
Par contre, comment faire, pour que iTunes n'affiche pas la pochette de l'album à la place de l'icone (sur le dock)?


----------



## Jab aka baba le cwabe (5 Juillet 2009)

lordroy a dit:


> Pour ceux qui m'ont demandé le wall
> http://Andycap.deviantart.com/art/Shot-Widescreen-63421158
> enjoy !


Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Juillet 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Un autre Wall, pour faire ressortir le Orange, vous en pensez quoi?
> Par contre, comment faire, pour que iTunes n'affiche pas la pochette de l'album à la place de l'icone (sur le dock)?


T'as installé un programme pour iTunes ? Parce que j'ai jamais vu la pochette de l'album à la place de l'icône.

*217ae1* : Ah de la fraîcheur  Superbe !


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Par contre, comment faire, pour que iTunes n'affiche pas la pochette de l'album à la place de l'icone (sur le dock)?



Désinstalle DockArt peut-être


----------



## DarkPeDrO (5 Juillet 2009)

Euh... 







Il est où :rose:?


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2009)

Normalement il se trouve ici : ~/Library/iTunes/iTunes Plug-Ins.
Supprime le fichier DockArtPlugin.bundle

Si il n'y est pas, tu as sûrement du installer un autre truc qui permet d'afficher la pochette dans le dock.
Peut-être CoverSutra ou autres.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2009)

En tout cas ton bureau est très joli .


----------



## scherel (5 Juillet 2009)

Oui très joli desk

Un petit peu de vert devant la finale de Wimbeldon.... Come On Roger !!


http://img189.imageshack.us/img189/2601/image1eal.png


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2009)

- WLLPPR : Rest by Nucu.

Jetez un coup d'oeil à sa galerie, il y a vraiment des fonds très chouettes.


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Juillet 2009)

Comme toujours très classe Wath 
Effectivement il a pas mal de jolies choses Nucu, merci de m'avoir fait découvrir cet artiste


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2009)

Magnifique ! 
un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2009)

Merci les gars 



etienne000 a dit:


> Magnifique !
> un lien pour le wall ?



Open your eyes !


----------



## Darkn3xx (5 Juillet 2009)

Wallpaper : *Hot and Cold by kol*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci les gars
> 
> 
> 
> Open your eyes !



Pardon , j'étais sur un pc , ça m'excuse ?


----------



## wath68 (6 Juillet 2009)

Hérétique ... Hérétique ... Hérétique ... au bucher !!!!


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

Je vois plus les icones avec un dock en 2d


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2009)

Voir un Dock totalement transparent et sans les indicateurs.


----------



## zeveto (6 Juillet 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde,
Je viens juste d'acheter candy bar et je n'arrive toujours pas à modifier ne serait ce qu'une seule icône.
Cela fait  à peu près 2 heures que je cherche sur le forum, je ne trouve pas de réponse.
J'ai telechargé pas mal de icontainer que dès que je lance il apparaissent vide dans candybar.
Si quelqu'un pouvait m'éclairer s.v.p..
Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Juillet 2009)

je comprends pas, quand je ferme ical, l'icône normal revient pourtant j'ai remplacé les "App.icns" et "App-empty.icns", quelqu'un sait comment faut faire ?


----------



## FlnY (7 Juillet 2009)

bonjour a tous,

j'ai un petit problème avec bowtie, il se trouve que j'ai téléchargé les différentes apparences qui allés avec l'application mais je ne peux en mettre qu'une 'head up mini' alors que j'ai fais attention a ce que les autres thèmes soient en .bowTie mais en cliquant dessus il ne se passe rien


----------



## wath68 (7 Juillet 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> je comprends pas, quand je ferme ical, l'icône normal revient pourtant j'ai remplacé les "App.icns" et "App-empty.icns", quelqu'un sait comment faut faire ?


As-tu bien changé aussi l'icône App-empty qui se trouve dans
Resources / iCalDockExtra.bundle (afficher le contenu du paquet) / Resources / Contents / Resources ?




floune13 a dit:


> bonjour a tous,
> 
> j'ai un petit problème avec bowtie, il se trouve que j'ai téléchargé les différentes apparences qui allés avec l'application mais je ne peux en mettre qu'une 'head up mini' alors que j'ai fais attention a ce que les autres thèmes soient en .bowTie mais en cliquant dessus il ne se passe rien


Et dans les préférences de Bowtie, onglet Themes, ça dit quoi ?


----------



## FlnY (7 Juillet 2009)

ca dit que c'est bon 

je passais par le fichier dans lequel etait enregistré les themes et je ne savais pas qu'il prenais place dans les preference 

merci

j'aimerai savoir egalement comment modifier ses icones ?


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> As-tu bien changé aussi l'icône App-empty qui se trouve dans
> Resources / iCalDockExtra.bundle (afficher le contenu du paquet) / Resources / Contents / Resources ?



trouve pas, quand je vais sur ical et je fais le click droit -> afficher le contenu du paquet j'ai que "contents" pas resources.

c'est où resources ?


----------



## wath68 (7 Juillet 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> c'est où resources ?



Dans Contents 



> *- Pour iCal :*
> il y a deux fichiers App-empty.icns. à remplacer (en ayant pris soin de les sauvegarder, au cas ou...)
> Attention aussi au nom du fichier, qu'il soit bien le même.
> 
> ...


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Juillet 2009)

merci, sa marche !




wath68 a dit:


> Dans Contents



si on donne le chemin faux...


----------



## FlnY (7 Juillet 2009)

est ce que lorsque lon remplace App-empty.icns on perd forcement l'cione d'origine ou il y a moyen de la remettre o cas on voudrait revenir au dock d'origine ?


----------



## two (7 Juillet 2009)

bin... tu fais l'opération inverse avec l'icone originale que tu as mis de côté ou retrouvé


----------



## smitch (7 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> - WLLPPR : Rest by Nucu.
> 
> Jetez un coup d'oeil à sa galerie, il y a vraiment des fonds très chouettes.



Hey, tu pourrais me filer le lien pour les icones noirs, surtout la pomme ? 
merciiii


----------



## wath68 (7 Juillet 2009)

C'est les Black System :
http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16787948


----------



## numsix (8 Juillet 2009)

QUe ne donnerais-je pas pour un peu de confort ....




​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

numsix a dit:


> QUe ne donnerais-je pas pour un peu de confort ....
> 
> IMG



Waaaw, il y a plein d'idées que je vais repecher là-dedans...

petite question:de quoi est composé ta pseudo-barre de status en bas? des widget et bowtie? et le truc msn d'ou sort-il?


----------



## numsix (8 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Waaaw, il y a plein d'idées que je vais repecher là-dedans...
> 
> petite question:de quoi est composé ta pseudo-barre de status en bas? des widget et bowtie? et le truc msn d'ou sort-il?



Merci 

la barre en bas est en fait un skin de bowtie appelé "One size fits all", l'heure est simplement donnée par une commande - "date '+%l:%M'" - et visible grâce à Geektool. Enfin, le truc msn, c'est Adium avec un skin appelé "minimal01" et un peu modifié, .....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

numsix a dit:


> Merci
> 
> la barre en bas est en fait un skin de bowtie appelé "One size fits all", l'heure est simplement donnée par une commande - "date '+%l:%M'" - et visible grâce à Geektool. Enfin, le truc msn, c'est Adium avec un skin appelé "minimal01" et un peu modifié, .....



Merci à toi pour toutes ses bonnes idées. Je suis tellement ravi de ces desk sans dock. C'est quand mêmevachement plus beau ainsi!


----------



## wath68 (8 Juillet 2009)

Wallpaper de Laurent Baumann, livré avec Desktopia
(merci à Corentin pour le lien)


----------



## FlnY (8 Juillet 2009)

j'avoue que j'ai vraiment du mal a changer mes icones et j'aimerai savoir s'il faut toujour changer le fichier 
app-empty.icns et le fichier".bundle" ?


----------



## wath68 (8 Juillet 2009)

Personne n'a dit qu'il fallait changer le fichier .bundle



> - Pour iCal :
> il y a deux fichiers App-empty.icns. à remplacer (*en ayant pris soin de les sauvegarder, au cas ou...*)
> Attention aussi au nom du fichier, qu'il soit bien le même.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlnY (8 Juillet 2009)

premier customisation


----------



## FlnY (8 Juillet 2009)

en revanche j'ai toujour un probleme avec ma corbeille 
j'ai suivi les instructions a la lettre, ma corbeille a changé d'apparence juste apres l'avoir modifié mais apres avoir redemarré mon ordi elle a repris son apparence d'origine et j'ai pu moyen de la changé , j'ai essayé avec d'autre apparence et elle garde son apparence d'origine


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juillet 2009)

pour changer la corbeille, j'utilise litelcon.


----------



## FlnY (8 Juillet 2009)

effectivement ca marche nettement meiux

je vais peut etre posé une question bete mais est e que l'on peux changer les icones par glissé-deposé avec liteicon ?


----------



## Fìx (8 Juillet 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> je vais peut etre posé une question bete mais est e que l'on peux changer les icones par glissé-deposé avec liteicon ?



T'ose pas essayer?  ... Va s y, j'te rassure, tu peux y aller!^^


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juillet 2009)

Bravo pour vos bureaux Numsix et Wath .


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juillet 2009)

voila, j'ai mis les icones le dock 2D.


----------



## wath68 (8 Juillet 2009)

excellent, très joli set d'icônes.

P.S : merci Corentin


----------



## Maccara (9 Juillet 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


>



Salut tout le monde,

Je chercher depuis quelques temps (sur différents fils de ce site et sur Google) l'icône mail de l'avion en papier, mais impossible de la trouver... Une piste ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## wath68 (9 Juillet 2009)

Enjoy !
http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16792878


----------



## Maccara (9 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Enjoy !
> http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16792878



Super, merci !


----------



## FlnY (9 Juillet 2009)

est ce que quelqu'un aurait une icone pour time machine car je n'en trouve pas
et j'aimaraiss avoir egalement quel logiciel je pourrai utiliser pour changer le dock ?


----------



## wath68 (9 Juillet 2009)

Pour le dock, SuperDocker ou CandyBar.

Pour Time Machine, tu peux déjà fouiller ici :
http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customization/icons&order=9&q=time+machine


----------



## wath68 (9 Juillet 2009)

:rose::rose::rose:





*Fond d'écran : EAMN by J3 Concepts*


----------



## Darkn3xx (9 Juillet 2009)

Très classe Wath  ça gère !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

Magnifique encore une fois !


----------



## arno1x (10 Juillet 2009)

un petit VOID pour la route?


----------



## Maccara (10 Juillet 2009)




----------



## wath68 (10 Juillet 2009)

Merci merci.

Au risque de passer pour un ignare .... euh c'est quoi un VOID ?
@ Arno1 : le wallpaper Flyby est vraiment vraiment excellent, il fait partie de mon top 5 all time.

@ Maccara : très chouette, l'ambiance délavée du fond d'écran.


----------



## arno1x (10 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci merci.
> 
> Au risque de passer pour un ignare .... euh c'est quoi un VOID ?
> @ Darknexx : le wallpaper Flyby est vraiment vraiment excellent, il fait partie de mon top 5 all time.
> ...



 VOID est un thème réalisé par Gerrit, que j'ai modifié sous Leopard, voici un lien d'un ami de Gerrit : http://styleaddicted.net/downloads/.
ps : ce n'est pas être ignare que de poser une question...  
@+
arno


----------



## wath68 (10 Juillet 2009)

Ha ok, c'est donc la barre des menus black et tout ce qui va avec !

Merci pour la réponse


----------



## Maccara (10 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Maccara : très chouette, l'ambiance délavée du fond d'écran.



Merci.  Il s'agit d'une légère retouche basée sur la belle série de fonds Eclipse (déjà cité ici je pense, au cas où)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2009)

ça faisait longtemps :




(Click pour zoom)

Enjoy .

Ps : j'ai perdu toutes mes données car mon HDD externe est mort , si quelqu'un comme dark , wath ou C0rentin qui a de très bons gouts pouvait me donner leurs collections de wall , ce serait sympa .


----------



## wath68 (10 Juillet 2009)

Yo, pas de problème.
Une petite sélection des plus beaux :
http://www.partage-facile.com/QNCN7UE17Z/wallpapers.zip



P.S : Joli fond


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Merci wath 
D'ailleurs , je ne trouve pas de dock et d'icones à accorder avec ce wall .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Voici mes fonds d'écran minimalistes.


----------



## Alexander Riku (11 Juillet 2009)

SirG a dit:


>



Salut, superbe bureau, mon préféré depuis un moment, 

j'ai quelques questions :

1°) Ou as tu choppé les icônes noires avec le textes ? j'en ai vu pas mal, mais pas des comme celle la.

2°) Itunes qui taffiche directement le CD qui est joué, c'est une option de l'application ou une icone spéciale ? (ou cover sutra ?)

3°) Pour tes icones en haut a droite, tu as simplement utilisé des petits points comme icones ? ou tu as fais un truc particulier ?

Merci d'avance et bonne continuation a tous, vos travaux sont superbes


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Voici mes fonds d'écran minimalistes.



Merci


----------



## link.javaux (11 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> IMG



Link, on doit parler :rateau:..

Je suis amoureux de ta custo.


1) Quelle police utilises-tu pour ton dock et l'affichage de l'heure?
( et au passage la commande à mettre dans geektool si c'ets cela que tu utilises..)

2) Ou trouver ton Wall?


----------



## wath68 (11 Juillet 2009)

Très chouette.

C'est le nouveau lecteur, Ecoute ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

What else ?


----------



## link.javaux (11 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Je suis amoureux de ta custo.



1) c'est "Bank Gothic Medium". La commande Geektools c'est; 





> #!/bin/sh
> 
> MaxCapacity=`ioreg -w0 -l | awk -F "= " '/MaxCapacity/ {print $2}'`;
> CurrentCapacity=`ioreg -w0 -l | awk -F "= " '/CurrentCapacity/ {print $2}'`;
> ...



2) et pour le fond d'écran, suit ce Liens



Wath a dit:


> Ecoute ?



Oui c'est bien écoute et je l'ai viré du dock avec Dockless


----------



## arno1x (11 Juillet 2009)

nouveau bureau (avec VOID comme thème).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Je n'en suis pas content du tout, mais ca commence à prend forme

Il me reste un gros soucis de DragThing pour rendre le fond transparent.... HELP NEEDED...







Clean

Dirty


----------



## link.javaux (11 Juillet 2009)

arno1x a dit:


> nouveau bureau (avec VOID comme thème).



c'est quoi le rond et le menu "commande" dans ta barre de menu ?

leopard ?



mad-gecko a dit:


> Il me reste un gros soucis de DragThing pour rendre le fond transparent.... HELP NEEDED...



...? ;


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

arno1x a dit:


> nouveau bureau (avec VOID comme thème).



'tain on dirait mon style il y a quelques années (magnifique).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> ...? ;
> 
> IMG



Waw, je suis aveugle...

Honte sur moi! Pourtant je vous jure, je n'avais rien bu et étais à jeun en postant ce message!
( en fait, c'est peut-être à cause de cela que je n'ai pas vu ce menu!)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (11 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> ça faisait longtemps :
> 
> Ps : j'ai perdu toutes mes données car mon HDD externe est mort , si quelqu'un comme dark , wath ou C0rentin qui a de très bons gouts pouvait me donner leurs collections de wall , ce serait sympa .



Je ne sais pas si c'est moi, le dark dont tu parles :rateau:

En tout cas, j'ai un lien avec pas mal de wallpapers HD.

http://www.hdwallpapers.net/


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2009)

Un grand merci à Link, maintenant mon bureau prend une tournure que j'aime:







Propre

Sale


----------



## arno1x (11 Juillet 2009)

pour link.javaux
salut
tout d'abord le rond est la pomme du thème "VOID" de Gerrit que j'ai modifié pour Léo et "commande" fait parti du bureau Path Finder, j'espère avoir répondu à ta question.

Pour COrentin, merci pour le compliment.


----------



## link.javaux (11 Juillet 2009)

arno1x a dit:


> pour link.javaux
> salut
> tout d'abord le rond est la pomme du thème "VOID" de Gerrit que j'ai modifié pour Léo et "commande" fait parti du bureau Path Finder, j'espère avoir répondu à ta question.
> 
> Pour COrentin, merci pour le compliment.



ah, c'est pathfinder je suis con.


----------



## link.javaux (12 Juillet 2009)

Déso pour le double post mais je ne pouvais éditer le message précédent pour je ne sais quel raison. 

Soit, je viens de m'amuser un quart d'heure, voici le résultat;





J'ai utilisé DeskShade et Geektools mais c'est vraiment pas pratique...
Quand QT est en plein écran ça donne ça dans le coin supérieur gauche; 






C'était juste pour voir si j'y arrivais


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Juillet 2009)

Dis moi link, comment tu fais pour changer la barre d'outils (en haut de l'écran)?

[img=http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/8811/image1fam.th.png]

Mon Desktop


----------



## Alexander Riku (12 Juillet 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> Déso pour le double post mais je ne pouvais éditer le message précédent pour je ne sais quel raison.
> 
> Soit, je viens de m'amuser un quart d'heure, voici le résultat;
> 
> ...



C'est superbe, mais en effet, j'aimerais savoir comment tu as fais la barre d'outils en haut ? et comment la remplacer de la sorte... et aussi ton dock et icones avec textes viennent d'ou ? ils sont super.

Merci d'avance et bravo !


----------



## wath68 (12 Juillet 2009)

1er essai avec GeekTool ... et je sens que je vais m'éclater :rateau:





*Fond d'écran by Ether, sur DeviantArt*


----------



## DarkPeDrO (12 Juillet 2009)

Juste pour vous montrer ma nouvelle voiture:


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (12 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous 
voilà ma première réalisation. C'est un début hein tapez pas trop fort  Vos critiques et liens en vu d'améliorations sont les bienvenus.


----------



## FlnY (12 Juillet 2009)

trop classe

dis voir tu les a trouvé ou tes icones du dock et tu utilise quoi pour la personnalisation du dock en lui meme ?


----------



## Céréal Killa (12 Juillet 2009)

le wallpaper a été trouvé sur DevianArt et le pack d'icône aussi. J'ai utilisé LiteIcon pour les icônes ? SuperDocker pour le dock  et candybar version démo pour résoudre mon problème d'icône pour les préférences systèmes. Le pack d'icône s'appelle Aurora...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h43 ----------

Ah oui les icône dd sont le fruit de minutieuses recherches sur le forum de.... MacGé voir à customization les liens cités pour les icônes


----------



## Darkn3xx (12 Juillet 2009)

Très bons débuts Céréal Killa continue comme ça


----------



## Céréal Killa (12 Juillet 2009)

Ah merci ça fait plaisir! surtout que je suis sur mac que depuis 2 mois. Merci aussi de m'avoir fait découvrir DockArt qui m'a permis de personnaliser encore plus mon dock.


----------



## wath68 (12 Juillet 2009)

@ Céréal Killa : perso, je ne suis pas du tout fan du fond d'écran (avec le logo immense en bas à droite, au s'cour lol).
Je verrais bien les icônes avec un fond dans ce style, pour rester dans les mêmes teintes :


----------



## Céréal Killa (12 Juillet 2009)

Tu as raison le logo manque de discrétion! Le fond d'écran que tu as mis en lien je vais m'en servir pour faire un test et je verrai si mon dock si accorde mieux. Merci pour le conseil surtout que le logo moi je le vois plus à force...


----------



## dav1203 (12 Juillet 2009)

Alexander Riku a dit:


> C'est superbe, mais en effet, j'aimerais savoir comment tu as fais la barre d'outils en haut ? et comment la remplacer de la sorte... et aussi ton dock et icones avec textes viennent d'ou ? ils sont super.
> 
> Merci d'avance et bravo !



+1
vraiment magnifique le wall et le dock 

merci.


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> 1er essai avec GeekTool ... et je sens que je vais m'éclater :rateau:



début de la vrai custo


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

euh ouais, mais bon, comment dire, j'ai déjà viré GeekTool.

Après test, l'intérêt pour moi est assez limité.
Franchement, je m'en fous un peu de savoir continuellement combien de ram est utilisée,
ou la charge processeur, d'autant plus que je ne sais même pas ce que c'est 
Bowtie et la date/heure du mac me suffisent largement.

GeekTool, ça porte bien son nom n'empêche.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> euh ouais, mais bon, comment dire, j'ai déjà viré GeekTool.
> 
> Après test, l'intérêt pour moi est assez limité.
> Franchement, je m'en fous un peu de savoir continuellement combien de ram est utilisée,
> ...



N'empêche, ça me plairait bien d'avoir le script que tu as utilisé pour ton desktop, celui qui donne les infos iTunes... 


Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

Je poste ça dans la bonne section du forum ;-)


----------



## FlnY (13 Juillet 2009)

qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

Je répondrais quand tu auras viré le drapeau de la barre des menus


----------



## Céréal Killa (13 Juillet 2009)

floune13 a dit:


> qu'est ce que vous en pensez ?



Pas mal si tu veux pousser le concept plus loin tu peux utiliser menubar avec un petit slimbattery monitor et pour finir magical.
Perso j'aime pas trop les concepts black black je trouve qu'on y perd en lisibilité mais chacun son style


----------



## Céréal Killa (13 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Céréal Killa : perso, je ne suis pas du tout fan du fond d'écran (avec le logo immense en bas à droite, au s'cour lol).
> Je verrais bien les icônes avec un fond dans ce style, pour rester dans les mêmes teintes :



Après avoir pris en compte vos appréciations et avoir modifier 2 ou 3 choses voici ma nouvelle réalisation. Vous noterez l'effet miroir du dock qui est à la base est involontaire mais qui donne du style en plus


----------



## mrwest (13 Juillet 2009)

Voilà, après un an de customisation, je saute le pas de poster mon bureau sur ce forum.





Bonne journée à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)

J'aime bien Mrwest .
Change quand même l'icone du disque dur


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

+1 pour le changement DD.

Sinon, c'est très classe, j'aime et je CDB


----------



## mrwest (13 Juillet 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses 

Je cède à vos revendications. Ô extrémistes de la customisation la plus totale.


----------



## Céréal Killa (13 Juillet 2009)

Classe ton desk mrwest Une petite info stp où as tu trouvé ta corbeille ? Si ça ne te dérange pas de filer le lien. Merci


----------



## mrwest (13 Juillet 2009)

Merci à toi ! 

L'icône de la corbeille, je l'ai trouvé sur IconPaper, mais j'ai l'impression que le lien ne fonctionne plus alors que je les ai uploadé ici.


----------



## Céréal Killa (13 Juillet 2009)

SUPER !!!!!
Merci mrwest ça va améliorer mon dock, mon icône de poubelle ne me plaisait pas.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2009)

Bon, alors, je suis reparti de (presque) zéro, avec un wall trouvé dans la sélection de wall de wath68 

Le dock est apparement la version noire du Dock officiel de Snow Leopard  . Une trouvaille de JackRebel crée par kano89 disponible par ici


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

Tu as de bons goûts 

Mais euh elle est où la capture ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu as de bons goûts
> 
> Mais euh elle est où la capture ?



Regarde bien...


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

Bizarre, je ne la voyais pas tout à l'heure.

 Good job.

Au tour des icônes maintenow.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2009)

J'ai vite édité après 

Par contre, je n'ai aucune idée pour les icônes. Une suggestion..?


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

Why not les White Blob ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2009)

Comme ça?

Par contre, je trouve que mes captures d'écran sont d'une qualité exécrable, n'y aurait-t'-il pas un moyen d'arranger cela?
Et les icônes pour les piles, je les trouve trop grosse, et je n'arrive pas à trouver celles en forme de "bulle de conversation" comme les autres icônes... 



_Mais en fait, j'en ai marre des blob_ .
_Du coup, j'ai remis les icônes d'origine _=)


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (13 Juillet 2009)

J'ai changé le wall sans toucher aux icônes, ni au dock (qui est désormais adopté pour de bon, je crois :love :





C'est une peinture de Mikhaïl Vrubel, intitulée _Le Matin_ (Art Nouveau powaaaaaaa !!!! :love.


----------



## Taz33 (13 Juillet 2009)

comment on vire l'icone de synchonysation en haut dans la barre ?
J'ai pas mobil me donc j'm'en fou.... 

Merci par avance


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2009)

Taz33 a dit:


> comment on vire l'icone de synchonysation en haut dans la barre ?
> J'ai pas mobil me donc j'm'en fou....
> 
> Merci par avance



pomme cliqué-glissé ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Comme ça?
> 
> Par contre, je trouve que mes captures d'écran sont d'une qualité exécrable, n'y aurait-t'-il pas un moyen d'arranger cela?
> Et les icônes pour les piles, je les trouve trop grosse, et je n'arrive pas à trouver celles en forme de "bulle de conversation" comme les autres icônes...
> ...



Maj + cmd (ou pomme) + 3 ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (13 Juillet 2009)

Oui, c'est ce que je fais.


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2009)

Desk' de nuit, avec Desktopia :





Demain matin, je posterais ... celui du matin, et ainsi de suite


----------



## link.javaux (13 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Desk' de nuit



j'aime bien les mini dock mais j'arrive pas à me séparer de ces trucs qui servent à rien


----------



## wath68 (14 Juillet 2009)

Bah, mon dock il est plus ou moins là juste pour me montrer si j'ai reçu des nouveaux mails.
Sinon c'est QuickSilver qui gère tout.
Trop fort ce programme, je tape juste "for" et je me retrouve ici :rateau:


----------



## link.javaux (14 Juillet 2009)

le miens de la nuit


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> le miens de la nuit
> 
> IMG




MA-GNI-FIQUE ce dock 

Un lien..? ...Ou ptet deux.. :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)

Félicitations à tous pour vos beaux bureaux .

Ça met de l'ambiance

Merci.


----------



## Alexander Riku (14 Juillet 2009)

Link, je need absolument ton dock  arrête de nous narguer


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que je fais.



Bah c'est pas normal alors.
Essaie de poster sur un autre hebergeur d'images (hiboox entre autre).


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Juillet 2009)

Taz33 a dit:


> comment on vire l'icone de synchonysation en haut dans la barre ?
> J'ai pas mobil me donc j'm'en fou....



dans iSync il y a dans ces préférences une case a décocher.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (14 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah c'est pas normal alors.
> Essaie de poster sur un autre hebergeur d'images (hiboox entre autre).



En fait, déjà à l'origine, je la trouve de qualité médiocre


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Céréal Killa (14 Juillet 2009)

Alors là les gars vous me laissez sur le c..!Vous avez des docks de folie!!!! Moi je dis qu'une seule choseDES LIENS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taz33 (15 Juillet 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> dans iSync il y a dans ces préférences une case a décocher.



Good, c'était ça  Merci à Link aussi pour sa réponse


----------



## shenrone (15 Juillet 2009)

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas poster de desk (milles excuses PoorMonsteR le Wall fait parti de la même série que toi).


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2009)

Pas terrible : le wall ne s'accorde pas aux icones et aux disque dur , le dock est trop grand et les icones ne vont pas entre-elles.

@Link : Magnifique , comme toujours .


----------



## Céréal Killa (15 Juillet 2009)

Moi aussi je préfère celui de PooR et celui de link est proche de la perfection mais Shenrone n'a peut être pas pris le temps de pousser le concept car on dirait que les icônes, a part 2 ou 3 sont celles d'origine


----------



## scherel (15 Juillet 2009)

http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/4731/image1ovx.png


----------



## Céréal Killa (15 Juillet 2009)

@scherel: Pas mal j'aime l'ensemble on voit qu'il y a de la recherche. As tu essayé avec des Blob ?


----------



## link.javaux (16 Juillet 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> @scherel: Pas mal j'aime l'ensemble on voit qu'il y a de la recherche. As tu essayé avec des Blob ?



j'aime pas les blobs pour ma part :O


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

(Clic pour zoom)

.


----------



## wath68 (16 Juillet 2009)

Cholibo !
J'aime.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Merci


----------



## wath68 (16 Juillet 2009)

De rien.

*Petinouvo :*




*- Fond d'écran : The Jack by Henrickson*


----------



## Maccara (16 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> De rien.
> 
> *Petinouvo :*
> 
> ...



Épuré et élégant, joli !


----------



## Liyad (16 Juillet 2009)

Très très librement inspirer de Link (que je remercie pour l'aide).

J'ai fais mes propres icônes, pour la poubelle, le "Suppr" a une ombre rouge quand la poubelle est pleine, à peine verte quand elle est vide : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Le petit marqueur est également de moi... pas compliqué en même temps.

Simple et épuré.





Avec deux-trois petit programme débile 

*Wallpaper
Le petit lecteur à gauche : Bowtie*


----------



## Î©mega (16 Juillet 2009)

Très joli. 


Première fois que je poste mon bureau :
http://www.noelshack.com/uploads/16062009/Image1093376.jpg

Désolé pour la résolution de l'écran. :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Les deux derniers sont très réussis.

Liyad : J'adore tes icones , tu pourrais me les envoyer ?
Comment tu fais pour avoir un dock transparent non brillant ?

Merci .


----------



## link.javaux (16 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Comment tu fais pour avoir un dock transparent non brillant ?



Dock 2D épuré avec Mirage


&#937;mega 
Dommage qu'il y a un trou entre la poubelle et l'autre truc


----------



## Céréal Killa (16 Juillet 2009)

@Liyad j'adore ton desk, les icônes je les cherche partout ou au moins la méthode pour les faire: Link si tu m'entends....
Etienne000 et wath68 j'aime beaucoup aussi.Etienne000 peut être qu'en virant l'entourage du dock tu aurais un meilleur résultat


----------



## Liyad (16 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Les deux derniers sont très réussis.
> 
> Liyad : J'adore tes icones , tu pourrais me les envoyer ?
> Comment tu fais pour avoir un dock transparent non brillant ?
> ...



Merci.
Je vais faire mieux 

Voici la police (Champagne Limousine): http://www.dafont.com/fr/champagne-limousines.font?nb_ppp=50

Ici : http://www.box.net/shared/trsqmeoso0
pour télécharger l'intégralité de mes icônes + un PSD pour que tu change toi même ce que tu souhaite + le programme pour transformer les PSD en icônes et le marqueur en 8x8.

Dans le PDS, la bande blanche permet de garder la même hauteur et de caler automatiquement le calque texte au milieu. Pense à la cacher quand tu enregistre.

Si tu as des question, n'hésite pas


----------



## Darkn3xx (16 Juillet 2009)

Super vos derniers desk 
Je suis en grève de shot depuis un moment, faudrait que je m'y remette


----------



## Céréal Killa (16 Juillet 2009)

Liyad c'est super sympa de ta part. Merci beaucoup! Je vais pouvoir lancer un nouveau concept


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2009)

Merci Liyad , regarde ta boîte à mp .
@ Céréal killa : le dock 2D ne peut être que comme ça , et je trouve que le contour du dock rappelle la couleur des blob .


----------



## Liyad (16 Juillet 2009)

Y'a pas de soucis, si on peut s'entre-aider... Je suis le premier à demander, ça serait gros que je ne rende pas la pareil.

Si besoin d'aide, je rappel le mail envoyé à Etienne : 

Alors, pour créer une icône, c'est simple.
Tu utilise photoshop (ou gimp... mais lui je le connais pas).
Tu créer une image 512x512 pixels transparente.
Tu fait ton texte. Perso, mes textes sont en bas (comme tu peux le voir sur le PSD), a toi de voir si tu préfère vers le haut.
Tu enregistre sous format PSD. Tu fait autant d'icônes que tu veux que tu enregistre sous un nom différent dans un même dossier.
Ensuite, tu créer un sous dossier dans ce dossier, que tu nome quand tu veux. C'est ce dossier là qui accueillera tes icônes.
Tu ouvre l'autre programme que je t'ai filé.
Tu y glisse la totalité des PSD, tu met "icns". Tu choisis le fichier de destination et voilà.

A toi de faire le reste avec CandyBar par exemple.


----------



## Céréal Killa (17 Juillet 2009)

@Liyad: je te remercie pour le petit tuto j'ai essayé un peu hier soir mais c'était pas folichon pour être honnête c'est surtout gimp qui me pose un souci.
Je réessaierai aujourd'hui pour voir


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> Dock 2D épuré avec Mirage
> 
> 
> &#937;mega
> Dommage qu'il y a un trou entre la poubelle et l'autre truc



Il n'y avait pas un bug avec mirage ?


----------



## Céréal Killa (17 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci Liyad , regarde ta boîte à mp .
> @ Céréal killa : le dock 2D ne peut être que comme ça , et je trouve que le contour du dock rappelle la couleur des blob .



Tu as raison j'ai regardé ça ce matin et effectivement pas possible de faire autrement. Je ne le savais pas car j'utilise toujours le dock 3D.:rose:


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (17 Juillet 2009)

Liyad : Tes icônes sont superbes :love: Comme l'ensemble du desk, d'ailleurs


----------



## Liyad (17 Juillet 2009)

Merci beaucoup.
Je vais faire un tuto pour etienne. Je le posterais ici aussi si des gens sont intéressés.


----------



## Î©mega (17 Juillet 2009)

Un fond d'écran sur mesure réalisé par moi.  J'ai pris des images à d'autres à gauche et voilà :


http://www.noelshack.com/uploads/16062009/Image1081195.jpg


----------



## Céréal Killa (17 Juillet 2009)

@&#937;mega: Il est très chouette va falloir que tu me donnes des cours


----------



## Liyad (17 Juillet 2009)

Et voici le tuto pour les icônes texte : http://www.box.net/shared/b0ljkvjjiy


----------



## wath68 (17 Juillet 2009)

@ Liyad : j'adore le fond d'écran, belle trouvaille.


Bon moi j'me suis mis au green :



*- Wallpaper : Chinese Tallow by Clio*


----------



## Î©mega (17 Juillet 2009)

@ Cereal Killa : Merci  si tu as Gimp c'est assez simple à faire.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Shot



Magnifique comme d'habitude, le mélange noir-vert est du plus bel effet .


----------



## wath68 (17 Juillet 2009)

merci m'sieur

J'avais essayé avec des icônes vertes, mais ça faisait trop.


----------



## feda12 (17 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous,

voici le mien, qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? qu'est ce que je peux améliorer ?







A+


----------



## wath68 (18 Juillet 2009)

Personnellement, je trouve que c'est horrible, désolé.
Ça dégueule de couleurs, de widgets, d'icônes.

Pourtant j'adore le pack d'icônes Litho, mais là elles ne sont pas du tout en valeur je trouve.

Bon après c'est une histoire de goûts, il y a ceux qui aiment les bureaux simples et discrets,
et ceux qui les préfèrent chargés et flashy.


----------



## Darkn3xx (18 Juillet 2009)

Wath : Le green te réussi !  Génial !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Personnellement, je trouve que c'est horrible, désolé.
> Ça dégueule de couleurs, de widgets, d'icônes.
> 
> Pourtant j'adore le pack d'icônes Litho, mais là elles ne sont pas du tout en valeur je trouve.
> ...



On doit être beaucoup à aimer les desk simples et discrets


----------



## wath68 (18 Juillet 2009)

Un bon exemple de desk' simple et discret (pour moi)





Y'a juste ce qu'il faut de widget (Statoo).
Les icônes vont bien avec le reste.
Malgré le fait que le fond d'écran soit quand même assez chargé, c'est zen, pas agressif, tout s'accorde.
Du bon boulot quoi.

@ Darknexx : merci


----------



## Liyad (18 Juillet 2009)

@ Feda : Pour moi aussi, c'est trop.
D'une part parce que OSX est fait pour bosser sans trop voir le bureau. Donc, widgets vert ... c'est trop et il me semble inutile.

J'adore le Wall par contre, il est génial 

Maintenant, part du principe que on est pas là pour te dire comment l'améliorer.
Il doit être exactement comme il te plaît toi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Un petit nouveau :






.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Simple comme bonjour :king:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Trop de rose .

Sympa sinon.

Pourquoi que le finder ? Parce que ton mba ne fait tourner que ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Il fait grève 

Je sais bien que tu n'aimes pas le rose mais moi oui .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Il fait grève lui aussi ? 

Demain , c'est quoi qui fait grève ?


----------



## gregetcoco (18 Juillet 2009)

T'as raison pour les goût et les couleurs parce que  tes goût et le desk que tu proposes est vraiment à chier aussi (pour reprendre ton expression) Feda 12 demandait juste ce qu'il pouvait améliorer (un peu trop charger à mon goût aussi) donc merci de rester pragmatique et vue ce que tu post tu es loin d'avoir le monopole en matière de goût.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------




gregetcoco a dit:


> T'as raison pour les goût et les couleurs parce que  tes goût et le desk que tu proposes est vraiment à chier aussi (pour reprendre ton expression) Feda 12 demandait juste ce qu'il pouvait améliorer (un peu trop charger à mon goût aussi) donc merci de rester pragmatique et vue ce que tu post tu es loin d'avoir le monopole en matière de goût.




*c'était pour Wath 68 notre membre d'élite biensur *


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2009)

gregetcoco a dit:


> T'as raison pour les goût et les couleurs parce que  tes goût et le desk que tu proposes est vraiment à chier aussi (pour reprendre ton expression) Feda 12 demandait juste ce qu'il pouvait améliorer (un peu trop charger à mon goût aussi) donc merci de rester pragmatique et vue ce que tu post tu es loin d'avoir le monopole en matière de goût.
> *c'était pour Wath 68 notre membre d'élite biensur *



"à chier" ? ... t'as vu ça où ... moi j'ai beau relire, je trouve pas. Faut pas faire dire aux gens ce qu'ils ont pas dit ... déjà ça sert pas ton propos et en plus ça énerve.

il aurait surement pu être plus "doux"  ... mais y'a des mots comme "personnellement", "je trouve" qui font que ... c'est un avis donné ... pas une insulte ou un truc gratuit. 

des choses comme "notre membre d'élite" ... ça c'est gratuit


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Juillet 2009)

Désolé Feda12 mais je suis d'accord avec les autres c'est vrai que c'est surchargé. OSX permet de ne pas charger le bureau comme WinMoche et permet de s'affranchir de certains effets et autres choses inutiles mais bon les goûts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

gregetcoco a dit:


> T'as raison pour les goût et les couleurs parce que  tes goût et le desk que tu proposes est vraiment à chier aussi (pour reprendre ton expression) Feda 12 demandait juste ce qu'il pouvait améliorer (un peu trop charger à mon goût aussi) donc merci de rester pragmatique et vue ce que tu post tu es loin d'avoir le monopole en matière de goût.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h44 ----------
> 
> ...





> Personnellement, je trouve que c'est horrible, désolé.
> Ça dégueule de couleurs, de widgets, d'icônes.
> 
> Pourtant j'adore le pack d'icônes Litho, mais là elles ne sont pas du tout en valeur je trouve.
> ...



> A chier ? Apprends à lire.

Pour qui te prends-tu ? Tu n'es jamais venu ici et lorsque tu viens c'est pour critiquer sans aucune argumentation.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> OSX permet de ne pas charger le bureau comme WinMoche et permet de s'affranchir de certains effets et autres choses inutiles



C'est quoi cette invention tout droit sorti de ton imagionation fertile? Je suis choqué par ta mauvaise fois.

Avec "Winmoche", on peut aussi mettre un fond d'écran sobre! On peut aussi masquer la barre des taches ( tiens par contre MacOS ne le permet pas  - depuis le temps que je recherche une option "masquer automatiquement" sur ma barre de status.) et avoir des bureaux génieaux.


Un bureau bien réfléchi avec "WinMoche" peut donc être aussi, voire plus sobre qu'un bureau MacOSX puisqu'il permet d'avoir une barre en moins!


Ne dis pas de bêtises clochette!


----------



## wath68 (18 Juillet 2009)

@ Greg (ou Coco, je ne sais pas à qui je m'adresse) :

D'une, nous sommes sur un forum, on me demande mon avis et je le donne, qu'il te plaise ou non.
J'avoue que le terme "horrible" n'était peut-être pas très diplomate, mais bon en même temps c'est ce que j'ai pensé de suite en voyant la capture.
Donc je présente mes excuses à Feda12 s'il a été choqué, et je promet d'être plus lisse dans mes propos.

Deuxièmement, tu pourrais penser à t'acheter des lunettes (ou en changer), parce-que je ne vois pas où tu as bien pu voir l'expression "à chier" dans mon message.

Tierto, je n'ai jamais prétendu, comme tu le dis si bien, avoir le monopole du bon goût et je suis le premier à accueillir les critiques négatives, et j'attend d'ailleurs tes judicieux conseils pour améliorer mon bureau  

Quarto, sinon ça va, t'as beau temps chez toi ?


----------



## Maccara (18 Juillet 2009)

Pour détendre l'atmosphère.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Avec "Winmoche", on peut aussi mettre un fond d'écran sobre! On peut aussi masquer la barre des taches ( tiens par contre MacOS ne le permet pas  - depuis le temps que je recherche une option "masquer automatiquement" sur ma barre de status.)



C'est ça que tu cherches ? 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

_Clic droit sur la séparation dans le Dock > Activer le masquage._


----------



## maiwen (18 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est ça que tu cherches ?



à mon avis, il parlait de la barre du haut, la barre de menus. 


Maccara : très joli bureau !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> à mon avis, il parlait de la barre du haut, la barre de menus.



Sous Windows, la barre des tâches est en bas et peut être masquée comme le Dock de Mac OS X.  Et il n'y a pas de barre de menu puisque les menus sont intégrés aux fenêtres. Quel intérêt alors de les masquer ?


----------



## two (18 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sous Windows, la barre des tâches est en bas et peut être masquée comme le Dock de Mac OS X.  Et il n'y a pas de barre de menu puisque les menus sont intégrés aux fenêtres. Quel intérêt alors de les masquer ?


En bas par défaut... tu peux la mettre sur le bord que tu veux... mais peux d'utilisateurs le modifient... 
Pour le reste c'est vrai que la barre de menu masque pourrait perdre en pratique... quoique , regarde les logiciels en plein écran... (iphoto, vlc, ...) la barre de menus apparait quand tu en as besoin et ce n'est pas génant.


----------



## feda12 (18 Juillet 2009)

Wahou la vague de message que j'ai déclecnché :rateau: D'accord je vais tenter de faire plus sobre, c'était ma première custom', c'est en faisant des erreurs qu'on progresse


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> C'est quoi cette invention tout droit sorti de ton imagionation fertile? Je suis choqué par ta mauvaise fois.
> 
> Avec "Winmoche", on peut aussi mettre un fond d'écran sobre! On peut aussi masquer la barre des taches ( tiens par contre MacOS ne le permet pas  - depuis le temps que je recherche une option "masquer automatiquement" sur ma barre de status.) et avoir des bureaux génieaux.
> 
> ...



Je ne répondrai qu'une seule chose: DOCKER


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Stop le HS


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Juillet 2009)

et pour en finir mon desk actuel. Désolé C0rentin j'ai terminé.


----------



## Maccara (18 Juillet 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> Maccara : très joli bureau !



Merci ! 
Reste encore à harmoniser un peu les icônes (forme et taille), mais ça sera pour plus tard.


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Juillet 2009)

@Maccara effectivement ton desk est vraiment bien et je trouve tes icônes pas trop dépareillées.


----------



## Maccara (18 Juillet 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> @Maccara effectivement ton desk est vraiment bien et je trouve tes icônes pas trop dépareillées.



Merci 
Pas trop dépareillées non, mais certaines icônes ne me convainquent pas complètement et j'aimerais en trouver dans les mêmes tons gris-noir mats. Si vous en avez en stock, n'hésitez pas à me faire vos suggestions ! (notamment pour les préf système)


----------



## JustMeJulien (18 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, un nouveau desk assez simple mais j'adore  





Lien Direct vers l'image non redimensionée : http://img149.imageshack.us/img149/3351/desktopxxx.jpg


----------



## Maccara (18 Juillet 2009)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Bonjour, un nouveau desk assez simple mais j'adore



Très sympa en effet !
C'est un thème Bowtie que tu utilises ou c'est une autre app ?

[edit] Par contre, et ça n'engage que moi, je trouve l'icône HD un peu trop grosse et la barre de menu supérieure trop chargée...


----------



## wath68 (18 Juillet 2009)

Maccara a dit:


> j'aimerais en trouver dans les mêmes tons gris-noir mats


Tu peux essayer les Black System, il y en a un paquet, tu vas peut être trouver ton bonheur.




Maccara a dit:


> C'est un thème Bowtie que tu utilises ou c'est une autre app ?


D'après l'icône dans la barre des menus, oui c'est Bowtie apparemment.

P.S : suite au message de l'autre là, je ne donne plus mon avis sur les desk' postés, à part certains bien sur 
Je vais juste me contenter d'essayer de répondre aux questions posées et autres renseignements.


----------



## Maccara (18 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu peux essayer les Black System, il y en a un paquet, tu vas peut être trouver ton bonheur.
> ...
> D'après l'icône dans la barre des menus, oui c'est Bowtie apparemment.



Merci, j'avais déjà cet icon set. J'en utilise certain, mais je les trouve parfois trop sombres ou trop brillants (un peu maniaque, oui je confirme ).

Quant au thème Bowtie, effectivement je n'ai pas regardé la barre de menus, bien vu ! Tu connais le nom du thème ? Je me rappelle pas l'avoir vu avant...


----------



## JustMeJulien (18 Juillet 2009)

Maccara a dit:


> Très sympa en effet !
> C'est un thème Bowtie que tu utilises ou c'est une autre app ?
> 
> [edit] Par contre, et ça n'engage que moi, je trouve l'icône HD un peu trop grosse et la barre de menu supérieure trop chargée...



Oui c'est un theme bowtie nommé Zukunft Condensed White.
Pour la barre de menu c'est vrai qu'elle est blindée mais j'aime bien tout avoir a portée de clique


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Wath : plus dispo les black system


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Juillet 2009)

@Liyad: Avec tout ça j'en ai oublié de te remercier pour le tuto pour les icônes.
@&#937;mega: je suis d'accord pour un petit cours de Gimp si ça ne te dérange pas trop.
@wath68: Ton avis bien qu'assez tranché me sera quand même utile n'hésite surtout pas à me le donner pour mes réalisations futures
@JustMeJulien:+1 pour le côté sympa et +1 pour la taille de l'icône DD que moi aussi je trouve surdimensionnée


----------



## Maccara (18 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Wath : plus dispo les black system



Je peux te les passer. En iContainer? Ou je peux les exporter en Icon ou icns avec CandyBar... Comme tu veux !

[edit] Ils sont encore en ligne apparemment... Voici le lien : http://rapidshare.com/files/153368709/BlackSystem_.zip.html


----------



## Taz33 (18 Juillet 2009)

Mon humeur pour cette fin de Samedi...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2009)

Maccara a dit:


> Je peux te les passer. En iContainer? Ou je peux les exporter en Icon ou icns avec CandyBar... Comme tu veux !
> 
> [edit] Ils sont encore en ligne apparemment... Voici le lien : http://rapidshare.com/files/153368709/BlackSystem_.zip.html



Oui , c'est moi qui a du mal avec rapidhare :rateau:

Merci


----------



## Natazu (19 Juillet 2009)

feda12 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> voici le mien, qu'est ce que vous en pensez ? qu'est ce que je peux améliorer ?
> 
> ...



Salut mister, y'aurait possibilité que mettre un lien vers ton wallpaper que je trouve génial?

Merci par avance

Amicalement

Médy


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

Taz33 a dit:


> Mon humeur pour cette fin de Samedi...



Très joli, bravo .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

Natazu a dit:


> Salut mister, y'aurait possibilité que mettre un lien vers ton wallpaper que je trouve génial?
> 
> Merci par avance
> 
> ...



Un message avec une image exagérément grande c'est pas tres fair-play

Citer un post avec une image aussi grande sans la retirer, c'est encore moins fair-play!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

Gros changement :






.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

C'est très joli mais c'est l'été, mets un peu de couleur .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2009)

Tu veux du rose ?


----------



## link.javaux (19 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Il n'y avait pas un bug avec mirage ?



faut lire le "Read Me"


----------



## vincentn (20 Juillet 2009)

Mon bureau en chantier. Là, et avant de m'attaquer à la barre de menu et revoir GeekTool, je suis en train de bosser sur les icônes du dock en francisant la série Khobens et en établissant un code couleur (déjà visible pour Adium). Ensuite ce sera au tour de DragThing.

Bureau avec Adium au premier plan et le Dock visible:






Bureau vide, avec juste Bowtie:






Bref, il y a encore pas mal de boulot.


----------



## Liyad (20 Juillet 2009)

Peut avoir le lien pour le skin bowtie ?

Edit : en cherchant un peu : http://idzr.org/16jbx6


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Un Special C0rentin  :






(Clic pour zoom).


Ps : Je n'arrive pas à trouver une combinaison d'icones normales :hein:.


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Juillet 2009)

feda12 a dit:


> http://www.noelshack.com/uploads/16062009/Image1069560.png



c'est quel pack d'icônes ?

@ etienne000: joli, j'aime bien les blacksystem avec le rose.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/lit7

Ce sont les litho


----------



## wath68 (20 Juillet 2009)

Ça va les mecs ?


@ 217ae1 : c'est les packs Litho

Edit : barbecued by Etienne


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/lit7
> 
> Ce sont les litho



merci !

je vais les changer et je reposterai mon desk.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Désolé wath mais C0rentin voulait du clair (du rose donc ) .


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Alors qu'il fait un si beau soleil dehors, tu nous poste un deck si froid? lol


Ton frigo te manque???

Il n'empêche qu'il est vachement joli comme d'hab! Il n y a même plus de surprises avec toi, Wath et toute la bande, on découvre des desk exceptionnels à chaque fois.


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Alors qu'il fait un si beau soleil dehors, tu nous poste un deck si froid? lol



j'ai trop chand. 
je veux les vacances de ski !




mad-gecko a dit:


> Il n'empêche qu'il est vachement joli comme d'hab! Il n y a même plus de surprises avec toi, Wath et toute la bande on découvre des desk exceptionnels à chaque fois.



merci !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Alors qu'il fait un si beau soleil dehors, tu nous poste un deck si froid? lol
> 
> 
> Ton frigo te manque???
> ...



Sympa pour les autres tels que darkness , C0rentin etc .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sympa pour les autres tels que darkness , C0rentin etc .


 
Voila qui est corrigé...

juste que comme les gouts et les couleurs, les leurs m'impressionnent un peu plus!
C'est un hasard et je ne dénigre en aucun cas les autres.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Merci 

Ps : t'aimes plus les miens ?


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Juillet 2009)

avec ce fond, il fera beaucoup plus été.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Les icones et dock ne vont pas du tout avec le wall


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Autant supprimer le Dock alors  (oui je suis mauvaise langue)

Un effort sur la custo mon ami .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

bah, pourtant je trouve le mélange sympa moi...


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Juillet 2009)

Dites les gars comment faites vous pour virer le DD Macintosh HD du bureau, c'est pour mon nouveau projet. Excusez moi d'avance si ça a déjà été traité car je n'ai pas trouvé malgré une recherche.


----------



## DeepDark (20 Juillet 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Dites les gars comment faites vous pour virer le DD Macintosh HD du bureau, c'est pour mon nouveau projet. Excusez moi d'avance si ça a déjà été traité car je n'ai pas trouvé malgré une recherche.


Dans les Prefs du Finder 
(décocher "disques durs", onglet _Générales_)



Sinon, jolis walls ces derniers temps 
Ça me donne des idées, faut maintenant que je les exploite 
(dès que j'aurai le temps...)


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Juillet 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Dans les Prefs du Finder
> (décocher "disques durs", onglet _Générales_)
> 
> 
> ...



Merci super sympa! Je suis en train de vous préparer un de ces trucs !!!!!!


----------



## Liyad (20 Juillet 2009)

De nouveau icônes, un nouveau gadget débile sur le bureau et un nouveau wall





Pour les utilisateurs de Stattoo, attention ! Il consomme énormément de ressources système !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Magnifique .


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Juillet 2009)

ReCoucou!
Alors voici mon nouveau desk. Nom de code: Hackintosh Project
D'abord remerciements à vous tous pour m'avoir fait progresser en custo...Spécialement à Liyad pour son tuto sur les icônes.
Alors nouveau wall, jeu d'icônes maison, adium custom et plein de petit trucs pour créer ce desk de folie......
N'hésitez pas pour les commentaires et les questions!


----------



## wath68 (20 Juillet 2009)

C'est bon, il n'est pas là Gregetcoco, j'peux y aller ?



*Nouvodeskahiech :*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2009)

Difficile de passer apres les "pros"

Cliquez sur l'image pour la grande taille:





En tous cas j'aimerais vraiment vos avis et conseils.

Petite question: comment mettre l'écriture des icones du desk en noir? J'avais réussi à la mettre en blanc, mais je n'arrive plus à re-changer la couleur....


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Juillet 2009)

Très chouette Wath. J'aime beaucoup le wallpaper. La nuance de vert est très belle.
@mad-gecko: Ton desk est très beau. Peut-être peut tu tester adium ( liste de contacts ) avec une opacité à 0% et mettre tes icônes DD et autres plutôt en haut à gauche ou en bas du même côté.


----------



## Liyad (20 Juillet 2009)

Sa dépend des icônes dont tu parle 



etienne000 a dit:


> Magnifique .




Merci.
T'est pas mal toi non plus


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

@ Wath : C'est pas un wallpaper du laboratoi microsoft que t'as là ? 

Très joli quand même .

Lien pour bowtie ?

@ mad-gecko : Les paroles , tu retires , le wall , prends en un moins brouillon , adium , tu selectionnes un thème plus elegant (adium xtras), tu mets un dock , et les icones , en haut à gauche ! .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est bon, il n'est pas là Gregetcoco, j'peux y aller ?



Belle réussite l'ami .


----------



## wath68 (21 Juillet 2009)

Merci 

Un fond d'écran Microsoft ? ha bon ?
En même temps, c'est pas marqué dessus donc c'est pô grave.

Le theme Bowtie c'est One Size Fits All dont j'ai juste changé la couleur.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Sympa sauf le séparateur du Dock qui jure un peu .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'autres dock


----------



## wath68 (21 Juillet 2009)

Il est classe le fond d'écran de David Lanham.
Il y a juste les icônes Stacks qui me gênent un peu.
Je verrais bien les ColorFlow

Tu peux remplacer le séparateur par une icône transparente.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ Wath : C'est pas un wallpaper du laboratoi microsoft que t'as là ?
> 
> Très joli quand même .
> 
> ...


 
M'obliger à mettre un dock??? L'homme qui me fera remettre cet horrible dock Mac n'est pas encore né!

Retirer les paroles? il faut respecter mes choix!

Pour les icones en haut à gauche, c'est fait, vous aviez raison. 

Theme Adium: je n'en trouve aucun qui soit plus élégant en blanc, je suis ouvert à toute proposition.


----------



## Céréal Killa (21 Juillet 2009)

@mad-gecko: Justement moi je te propose d'essayer l'Adium Xtra HugoHUD qui permet quand il est bien paramétrer de ne plus avoir de bulle du tout pour un effet liste des contacts greffée dans le wall


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

@ Wath : Tes dossiers vont super bien avec les icones , merci pour le conseil 



 


(clic pour zoom)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> @mad-gecko: Justement moi je te propose d'essayer l'Adium Xtra HugoHUD qui permet quand il est bien paramétrer de ne plus avoir de bulle du tout pour un effet liste des contacts greffée dans le wall


 
Tu parles bien de celui-ci??? http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=6788

Vu comme il est présenté dans les screenshot, je letrouve pas au top du tout! Je vais quand même essayer ce soir de voir si j'arrive à en faire quelquechose de beau avec!


----------



## Céréal Killa (21 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Tu parles bien de celui-ci??? http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=6788
> 
> Vu comme il est présenté dans les screenshot, je letrouve pas au top du tout! Je vais quand même essayer ce soir de voir si j'arrive à en faire quelquechose de beau avec!



Oui. C'est le paramétrage qui fait la différence, du reste l'auteur explique comment le régler au mieux. J'ai le même, tes contacts auront l'air écrit dans le wallpaper. Si t'as un souci n'hésite pas à demander
P.S: Sur le site ça rend pas justice à l'Xtra.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ Wath : Tes dossiers vont super bien avec les icones , merci pour le conseil



Bah voilà c'est bien mieux maintenant .


Et pour finir tu nous vires toutes les icônes du Dock  .


----------



## link.javaux (21 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bah voilà c'est bien mieux maintenant .
> 
> 
> Et pour finir tu nous vires toutes les icônes du Dock  .



Ah bah non 

Plus serieusement , j'ai déjà reduit la taille du dock (si tu te souviens de mes premiers desks )


----------



## jujusous3 (21 Juillet 2009)

Liyad a dit:


> De nouveau icônes, un nouveau gadget débile sur le bureau et un nouveau wall
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Question bête  : Où trouver des icones de ce type pour le dock ? (nom des applications écrites en blanc en lieu et place du dock) . Merci d'avance, superbe ton desk


----------



## Céréal Killa (21 Juillet 2009)

C'est l'auteur du desk qui les a faites lui même. Il a mis son tuto en ligne 3 pages avant pour qu'on puisse les faire nous aussi. Il te faut PhotoShop et un peu d'imagination.


----------



## jujusous3 (21 Juillet 2009)

une âme charitable possèdant les mêmes icones pourraient les poster ? Le mieux serait bien sur l'auteur lui même  Un grand grand MERCI d'avance


----------



## Céréal Killa (21 Juillet 2009)

Voici le lien et l'auteur c'est Liyad :http://www.box.net/shared/trsqmeoso0


----------



## link.javaux (21 Juillet 2009)

trop tard


----------



## Céréal Killa (21 Juillet 2009)

Je t'ai coiffé au poteau Link


----------



## breekbaar (22 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous,

J'ai une petite question pour vous, en espérant que quelqu'un es la solution...

Voila j'ai changer pas mal d'icônes sur mon mac mais il se trouve que quand je change certains icônes, ceux ci sont incliquables, c'est à dire que je dois cliquer sur le nom du dossier ou du fichier en lui même et non pas sur l'icône car cela ne marche pas.... 

Quelqu'un à une solution ou bien es ce normal ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Regal Blunt (22 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous, je suis  nouveau sur le forum même si ça fait  un moment que je suis vos créations, ébahi. Voici mon desk, rien de bien ambitieux, sachant que c'est mon tout premier :
http://img12.imageshack.us/i/image1koi.png/


----------



## Céréal Killa (22 Juillet 2009)

Regal Blunt a dit:


> Salut à tous, je suis  nouveau sur le forum même si ça fait  un moment que je suis vos créations, ébahi. Voici mon desk, rien de bien ambitieux, sachant que c'est mon tout premier :
> http://img12.imageshack.us/i/image1koi.png/


Tout d'abord bienvenu parmi nousSi tu veux mon avis ton dock est beaucoup trop gros ça gâche le fond d'écran. Ensuite il faut que tu harmonises ton icône de DD ou que tu la vires. Mais sinon c'est un beau premier jet. Au fait t'aurais pas le numéro de la fille?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


>



Magnifique mais je verrais plus l'icône d'Airport tout à fait à droite .


----------



## wath68 (22 Juillet 2009)

Juste un changement de fond.
Les icônes ne bougent pas, en attendant de trouver un set qui me convienne.
J'ai posté le fond d'écran dans les coups de coeur, il fait partie d'une série de 4. 





P.S: les femmes écorchées c'est pas trop mon trip. :mouais:


----------



## breekbaar (22 Juillet 2009)

breekbaar a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai une petite question pour vous, en espérant que quelqu'un es la solution...
> 
> ...



Je crois qu'il est passé inaperçu :rose:


----------



## wath68 (22 Juillet 2009)

De quelles icônes tu parles ?
Un exemple ? une capture d'écran ?


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2009)

breekbaar a dit:


> Je crois qu'il est passé inaperçu :rose:



Quel genre d'icône?

Parcequ'il m'est arrivé d'avoir un problème sur certaines...

En fait, tu ne peux cliquer sur l'icône qu'à un endroit où il y a de la matière (dans les pixels si tu préfères)

Tout ce qui est transparent n'est pas "cliquable". 


Je ne sais pas si ça répondra à ta question, mais toujours est-il que c'est un phénomène que j'ai remarqué et que je me devait de mettre au grand jour!  lol^^


----------



## Céréal Killa (22 Juillet 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Quel genre d'icône?
> 
> Parcequ'il m'est arrivé d'avoir un problème sur certaines...
> 
> ...



+1. J'ai observé le même phénomène. Croyez vous que David Vincent aussi?


----------



## feda12 (22 Juillet 2009)

Natazu a dit:


> Salut mister, y'aurait possibilité que mettre un lien vers ton wallpaper que je trouve génial?
> 
> Merci par avance
> 
> ...



Bien sur, pas de prolème  

http://img338.imageshack.us/i/wall054945.jpg/


----------



## Regal Blunt (22 Juillet 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Tout d'abord bienvenu parmi nousSi tu veux mon avis ton dock est beaucoup trop gros ça gâche le fond d'écran. Ensuite il faut que tu harmonises ton icône de DD ou que tu la vires. Mais sinon c'est un beau premier jet. Au fait t'aurais pas le numéro de la fille?


Merci de tes encouragements.  Pour l'icône, en fait j'aimais bien la petite note de couleur que ça apporte dans cet environnement sombre.


----------



## link.javaux (22 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique mais je verrais plus l'icône d'Airport tout à fait à droite .



moi aussi  mais y a spotlight (dont je me sert  ) qui gène un peu, et je préfère voir ce qui se passe avec mon réseau (on/off)...


----------



## feda12 (22 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, j'aimerai savoir où je peux trouver les icones du dock de ce wall SVP.
http://img19.imageshack.us/i/ecranb.jpg/
et si possible en blanc
Merci.
Cordialement


----------



## wath68 (22 Juillet 2009)

Blob au Mieux, de Martin Lexow


----------



## feda12 (22 Juillet 2009)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Juillet 2009)

Nouveau, pour l'été :





Dock : Official Snow Leopard Dock (black)
Indicateurs triangulaires extraits de Grey-dock
Icônes : Trilettres
Le wall est une reprise d'un que j'avais déjà utilisé, mais avec un fond vert anis plutôt qu'anthracite, c'est plus gai pour la saison


----------



## feda12 (22 Juillet 2009)

Re-Bonjour,

après quelques heures de recherche

http://img37.imageshack.us/img37/9596/screenfzl.png


Vos avis ?


----------



## scherel (22 Juillet 2009)

magnifique


----------



## Céréal Killa (22 Juillet 2009)

@feda12: Superbe!!!
@MarieStockholm: j'aime beaucoup aussi.


----------



## jujusous3 (22 Juillet 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Voici le lien et l'auteur c'est Liyad :http://www.box.net/shared/trsqmeoso0



merci beaucoup


----------



## DarkPeDrO (22 Juillet 2009)

Wall d'un talenteux designer: El Roy

Ah oui, appart le Dock, j'ai pratiquement rien changé, parce que j'en ai un peu ras-le-cul de chercher des icônes 
Mais ça va revenir, j'minquiete pas


----------



## Gone (22 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Juste un changement de fond.
> Les icônes ne bougent pas, en attendant de trouver un set qui me convienne.
> J'ai posté le fond d'écran dans les coups de coeur, il fait partie d'une série de 4.
> 
> ...



Un ptit lien ?


----------



## Céréal Killa (22 Juillet 2009)

jujusous3 a dit:


> merci beaucoup



De rien on est là pour s'entraider et progresser. N'hésites pas à demander si tu as besoin.


----------



## wath68 (22 Juillet 2009)

Gone a dit:


> Un ptit lien ?



http://forums.macg.co/customisation/vos-coups-de-coeur-172370-77.html
(avant-dernier message de la page)


----------



## Maximouse (23 Juillet 2009)

feda12 a dit:


> Re-Bonjour,
> 
> après quelques heures de recherche
> 
> ...



Trés beau wall

Pourrais tu nous donner un lien

Merci.


----------



## feda12 (23 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
le wall je l'ai trouvé sur Hdwallpapers,
http://www.hdwallpapers.net/travel-wallpapers

Cordialement


----------



## Gone (23 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/vos-coups-de-coeur-172370-77.html
> (avant-dernier message de la page)



Désolé, merci


----------



## bou-cup (23 Juillet 2009)

Mon nouveau desk sur mon tout nouveau MPB 15 (ça fait bizarre après l'iMac 24)




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Merci à C0rentin pour le fond d'écran proposé ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/vos-coups-de-coeur-172370-77.html


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

De rien c'est très joli .


----------



## choumou (23 Juillet 2009)

Salut à tous, moi j'ai switcher il y a une semaine donc je commence à peine


http://img198.imageshack.us/img198/1531/image1hch.pngICI!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

- Se définir un style (utiliser des icônes cohérentes avec le thème et le fond d'écran)
- Changer le Dock

Sinon c'est très bien pour un premier jet .


----------



## jujusous3 (23 Juillet 2009)

Il faut que je trouve des icones plus appropriés pour les disques mais j'aime :love: :


----------



## Darkn3xx (23 Juillet 2009)

Ca faisait super longtemps que j'avais pas posté un desk


----------



## jujusous3 (23 Juillet 2009)

icônes du dock très en accord avec le tout, j'aime beaucoup  Comment as tu changé la police du dock ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (23 Juillet 2009)

Merci 
Pour la police j'utilise *Silk*.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2009)

bou-cup a dit:


> Mon nouveau desk sur mon tout nouveau MPB 15 (ça fait bizarre après l'iMac 24)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique fond d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Sympa dark


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Darkn3xx a dit:


> Ca faisait super longtemps que j'avais pas posté un desk



Une revenant très joli .


----------



## wath68 (24 Juillet 2009)

+ 1

Très classe.

A tout hasard, est-ce que le fond existe-t'il sans les planètes ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (24 Juillet 2009)

Merci à vous trois 

Wath, j'ai récupéré le wall sur deviantART, *ici*.
Il n'existe pas sans les planètes mais peut être que si tu demandes à l'auteur il peut te le faire


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Juillet 2009)

Superbe Dark !


----------



## link.javaux (24 Juillet 2009)

@ Dark; il est cool ce truc bowtie, dommage que le texte ne défile pas en continu


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

J'ai encore beaucoup à apprendre de vous!
Notamment:

 au niveau du skin Bowtie dont je n'en trouve pas de vraiment classe
de la police des icones du desk dont j'aimerais changer la couleur




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Céréal Killa (24 Juillet 2009)

@Mad-gecko: Ce desk est très chouette mais je pense que tu devrais descendre les dd en bas à droite dans l'angle ou à l'opposé à gauche.
Pour Bowtie j'utilise le skin Zukunft Condensed Black qui existe aussi en blanc ( pas de mini contrôleur juste une incrustation de texte ).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Parfait !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Pour Bowtie j'utilise le skin Zukunft Condensed Black qui existe aussi en blanc ( pas de mini contrôleur juste une incrustation de texte ).



Le controleur à la place du classement que je n'utilise pas et j'aurais fait dans ma culotte tellement il aurait été beau!

Vais le mettre quand même en attendant mieux.


Voila, j'ai édité mes images, mais je sens que je vais me faire casser pour ADium qui est pas génial du tout!
( par contre pour mettre le texte des icones du desktop en noir, pas de solution?)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Tu peux pas faire comme moi pour adium ?


----------



## Céréal Killa (24 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Le controleur à la place du classement que je n'utilise pas et j'aurais fait dans ma culotte tellement il aurait été beau!
> 
> Vais le mettre quand même en attendant mieux.
> 
> ...



pour moi ton desk est proche de la perfection. Pour Adium c'est le classement par groupe qui pose problème à mon avis. Peut être qu'en paramétrant l'affichage des contacts en ligne uniquement et en virant l'affichage des groupes tu obtiendrais peut être un meilleur résultat.
Pour la police essaie silk à tout hasard pour voir si ça fait qqchose.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Shot



Très sympa, je suppose que tu utilises DragThing ?


----------



## Darkn3xx (25 Juillet 2009)

Génial ton desk mad-gecko 
Par contre pour rester dans le côté minimaliste de ton desk tu devrais virer quelques trucs dans ta barre de menu à droite 
Et sinon un petit lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

Prend le fond de Windows XP c'est le même  .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2009)

Ca fait vraiment plaisir, c'est une des premieres fois que je recois des felicitations pour mon desk, cela m'émeut vraiment!



Darkn3xx a dit:


> Et sinon un petit lien pour le wall ?



Il vient de cette superbe gallerie: http://www.fresh-paper.com/wallpaper-sobre-1-fr.html
J esuis désolé mais je viens de reparcourir toutes les pages et je ne le retrouve plus! :rateau:
Peut-être y arriveras-tu si tu as plus de patience (et une meilleure connexion surtout) que moi

ou je pense qu'il y a pas mal de bonnes idées à prendre.



C0rentin a dit:


> Très sympa, je suppose que tu utilises DragThing ?



Evidemment, je crosi que tout le monde a bien compris que je détestais le dock! Je trouve cet outil puissant couplé avec Quicksilver, on n'affiche que l'essentiel.



C0rentin a dit:


> Prend le fond de Windows XP c'est le même  .


Il faut arreter cette paranoïa contre Windows par pitié. Mais effectivement, cela a aussi guidé mes chois et j'aime ce petit (énorme) clin d'oeil.


----------



## Î©mega (25 Juillet 2009)

*Mad-Gecko* : Magnifique ! Surtout le dock.:love:


http://www.noelshack.com/uploads/16062009/Image1073032.jpg
Voilà, pour moi, avec un fond d'écran trouvé sur le site que tu as proposé. 

Rien de spécial mais j'aime bien ce fond d'écran suffisamment pour l'avoir adopté.


----------



## mikatiger (26 Juillet 2009)

J'adore vos customs 
Note: je dois être bête mais je ne trouve pas comment changer les icones du dock dans les tutos :hein:


----------



## jujusous3 (26 Juillet 2009)

Salu, télécharge des packs d'icones sur interfacelift par exemple, et installe les avec CandyBar


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Il faut arreter cette paranoïa contre Windows par pitié.



T'as vraiment du mal avec l'humour .


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Juillet 2009)

Le mien


----------



## BS0D (27 Juillet 2009)




----------



## gabou009 (27 Juillet 2009)

BS0 J'adore ton desk! Un lien pour le finder?
Phil ton dock est trop massif et c'est trop de teinte de noir et de gris...


----------



## Céréal Killa (27 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Le mien



Salut à toi!
Je pense que c'est trop sombre et que ton dock est trop chargé. Par contre on voit que tu as peaufiner ton desk. Alors comme on dit les goûts et les couleurs.......


----------



## BS0D (27 Juillet 2009)

gabou009 a dit:


> BS0 J'adore ton desk! Un lien pour le finder?
> Phil ton dock est trop massif et c'est trop de teinte de noir et de gris...



Y'a pas de lien de Finder, mais des HUDS que j'ai localisés: PAR ICI

Voilà


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

Très joli BS0D, à part le Dock qui n'est pas terrible "trop Leopard" .


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Juillet 2009)

Pas mal les HUDS.. je vais les tester.. j'espere que la version finale de Snow Leopard sera comme ca.. ca en prend le chemin en tous cas (stacks ''liste'' etc..)..

En fait pour mon bureau je l'ai depuis hier.. c'est un exercice de style, en trafiquant avec Photoshop mon image d'arriere plan.. c'est mon premier bureau ou j'ai essayé de faire de l'interactif entre les icones et le fond.. J'adore cet effet.. et je pense en faire beaucoup d'autres..
Merci pour les feedbacks ceci dit


----------



## CatFauve (27 Juillet 2009)

gabou009 a dit:


> Un lien pour le finder?



Si on voit tous la même chose, c'est là.


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Juillet 2009)

Petit rappel pour supprimer completement le fond du Dock.. n'avoir que les icones..

http://forums.macg.co/customisation...-dock-100-transparent-271403.html#post5164709


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Pas mal les HUDS.. je vais les tester.. j'espere que la version finale de Snow Leopard sera comme ca.. ca en prend le chemin en tous cas (stacks ''liste'' etc..)..
> Je suis sur Snow Leopard donc je vous dirai si modifier ces fichiers ca fait planter qq choses..
> En fait pour mon bureau je l'ai depuis hier.. c'est un exercice de style, en trafiquant avec Photoshop mon image d'arriere plan.. c'est mon premier bureau ou j'ai essayé de faire de l'interactif entre les icones et le fond.. J'adore cet effet.. et je pense en faire beaucoup d'autres..
> Merci pour les feedbacks ceci dit



Tu es développeur ? Le GUI de SL sera pratiquement le même en effet mais je crois que les fichiers sont différents.


----------



## link.javaux (27 Juillet 2009)

​


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu es développeur ? Le GUI de SL sera pratiquement le même en effet mais je crois que les fichiers sont différents.



Tu veux dire qu'a priori Snow Leopard sera en HUD principalement ? Ce serait top


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

D'après ce que j'ai vu non (mais cela peut changer).

Très joli shot Link .


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai vu non (mais cela peut changer).
> 
> Très joli shot Link .





Shot link ? Je t'ai pas saisi..


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2009)

Traduction : très jolie capture d'écran, link.javaux


+1


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Juillet 2009)

Ahah ok 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h02 ----------

Je crois que je vais manger les 400 pages.. deja celle d'avant avec le desk de mad-gecko je le trouve magnifique.. tout simplement parfait.. j'adore agrandir mon desk le plus possible..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> deja celle d'avant avec le desk de mad-gecko je le trouve magnifique.. tout simplement parfait.. j'adore agrandir mon desk le plus possible..



Merci, cela me fait plaisir, j'avais déjà posté quelques desks sans jamais beaucoup de soucis, mais il semble que j'aie commencé à trouver ma voie avec celui là... J'vais continuer dans cette voie la.

Bon début à toi et bonnes découvertes


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Juillet 2009)

Merci 

Je commence a vraiment comprendre comment fonctionne Photoshop.. donc je commence a me rendre compte qu'on fait vraiment CE QU'ON VEUT avec une image.. tout est une histoire de calques a priori..

Je suis deja en train de commencer a retrecir tout (comme t'as fait).. et j'ai telecharger DragThing et QuickSilver je vais voir comment ca fonctionne..

En tous cas le Dock avec uniquement le texte des app c'est superbe et ca permet vraiment d'eviter de gacher de l'espace..


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Bon courage  :rateau: et à bientôt avec un nouveau desk.
D'ailleurs plus personne n'en poste .


----------



## Céréal Killa (28 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bon courage  :rateau: et à bientôt avec un nouveau desk.
> D'ailleurs plus personne n'en poste .



le problème c'est que pour ma part avec l'appui de vos conseils je suis arrivé à un résultat qui me convient très bien. J'ai bien un ou deux projets en tête mais pas encore suffisamment réfléchi pour les poster içi. Peut être la semaine prochaine....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> le problème c'est que pour ma part avec l'appui de vos conseils je suis arrivé à un résultat qui me convient très bien. J'ai bien un ou deux projets en tête mais pas encore suffisamment réfléchi pour les poster içi. Peut être la semaine prochaine....



Tu m'ôtes les mots de la bouche!


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2009)

Allez hop :




- Tapisserie : Blue Sunrise by BoselySam


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Juillet 2009)

Le truc c'est que la je dois decouvrir tous les logiciels.. QuickSilver, DragThing, et les customiser..

Et puis chercher des Yahoo!Widgets, et decouvrir un peu plus sur Bowtie..

Car meme si je customise depuis un moment, je ne suis jamais vraiment sorti des ''regles'' (genre icones toujours en haut a droite par principe, avec une taille normale etc.., Dock tjs au mileu), bref.. c'est parti :sleep:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h54 ----------

mad-gecko comment t'as fait pour ton Dock en bas ? Et les icones a droite.. peut etre tu peux me faire gagner du temps..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h55 ----------

Et ton afficheur de ton morceau sur iTunes aussi stp..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h58 ----------

Merci d'avance


----------



## Céréal Killa (28 Juillet 2009)

l'afficheur de morceaux pour Itunes est en fait un thème de Bowtie il s'appelle Zukunft Condensed Black.
Les icônes à droite si je ne me trompe pas c'est Globe de Marie-Stockolm.
Et pour le dock en bas Mad-Gecko te répondra car je ne sais pas.


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Juillet 2009)

Merci 

A mes ok en fait ce sont juste des icones de dossier.. ca reste des dossiers simples..

Et Bowtie je decouvre.. mais c'est bon ca marche..

Je vais faire un tour sur DeviantART pour tout ce que je peux trouver sur Bowtie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> l'afficheur de morceaux pour Itunes est en fait un thème de Bowtie il s'appelle Zukunft Condensed Black.
> Les icônes à droite si je ne me trompe pas c'est Globe de Marie-Stockolm.
> Et pour le dock en bas Mad-Gecko te répondra car je ne sais pas.



Effictivement, Céréal en sait plus sur moi que moi-même.. lol

En fait, ce sont ses conseils qui m'ont été d'une grande aide :rateau:


Pour le dock en bas, c'est lo theme "noglass" de dragthing qui est dans les themes par défaut.
Je n'affiche que les applications actives, dont j'exclus adium, itunes, et tous les logiciels qui tournent en fond.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Juillet 2009)

Je confirme, ce sont bien les Globes. C'est un peu petit, mais je crois qu'elles viennent du Rainbow Set.


----------



## Céréal Killa (28 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Effictivement, Céréal en sait plus sur moi que moi-même.. lol
> 
> En fait, ce sont ses conseils qui m'ont été d'une grande aide :rateau:
> 
> ...



Merci. Au fait je suis tombé sur un skin Bowtie qui pourrait t'intéressé: Le contrôleur itunes apparaît quand tu double clique dessus -> HUD minimalistic.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h14 ----------




MarieStockholm a dit:


> Je confirme, ce sont bien les Globes. C'est un peu petit, mais je crois qu'elles viennent du Rainbow Set.



Excuse moi de te déranger mais en parlant des globes. A chaque fois que j'essaie de télécharger le rainbow set sur devianart j'obtiens une capture d'écran et c'est tout. Peux tu m'expliquer ?
Je n'ai pas eu ce problème avec l'autre pack globe. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Juillet 2009)

Ouai.. marche pas le telechargement sur deviantART..

DragThing je decouvre : INCROYABLE


----------



## Céréal Killa (29 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ouai.. marche pas le telechargement sur deviantART..
> 
> DragThing je decouvre : INCROYABLE



Perso j'ai pas encore testé mais j'utilise Quicksilver et celui là aussi est assez incroyable .
Je viendrai à DThing quand j'aurai bien maîtriser Quick.


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Juillet 2009)

Ca a l'air de juste etre une fenetre ou tu rentres le nom de qq chose et ca le lance.. ya pas de Dock ni rien : correct ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 02h52 ----------

Pour les feignants, les icones avec texte uniquement tout fait : http://rapidshare.com/files/261214043/IconText.zip


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Juillet 2009)

Voila, une copie de mad-gecko, avec un Dock fait avec le tutos qq pages avant.. j'ai copié sur tout le monde en gros..

Mais c'est un premier jet.. pas trop personnalisé pour l'instant..

Merci pour vos idées en tous cas !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

Phil,

je pense que le but des icones "light" et sobres ainsi que dragthing, c'est justement d'avoir un bureau dégagé ou ta vue ne se perd pas sur 3.000 raccourcis et programmes.

Un grand nettoyage s'impose à mon avis. ( à moins que ton bureau ne te convienne ainsi, car les gouts et les couleurs...)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Allez hop



Magnifique, un lien pour l'icône Mail ? Merci.


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2009)

Voilà :





Pour la version Black, un petit coup de désaturation dans Aperçu et le tour est joué


----------



## 217ae1 (29 Juillet 2009)

j'ai un problème, l'icône de mail et d'itunes ne veut pas se changer, elles sont revenu celles d'origine...

quelqu'un a déja eu ce problème ? quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## Céréal Killa (29 Juillet 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Phil,
> 
> je pense que le but des icones "light" et sobres ainsi que dragthing, c'est justement d'avoir un bureau dégagé ou ta vue ne se perd pas sur 3.000 raccourcis et programmes.
> 
> Un grand nettoyage s'impose à mon avis. ( à moins que ton bureau ne te convienne ainsi, car les gouts et les couleurs...)



+1.Désolé Phil mais je trouve ça surchargé et fouillis. Je suis d'accord avec Mad QSilver et Dthing serve à dégager le bureau et pas à le surcharger.
D'autant plus que moi et Mad apprécions les desks minimalistes alors la ça me parait vraiment brouillon.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> j'ai un problème, l'icône de mail et d'itunes ne veut pas se changer, elles sont revenu celles d'origine...
> 
> quelqu'un a déja eu ce problème ? quelqu'un a une solution ?



Un petit coup de CandyBar ?


----------



## Céréal Killa (29 Juillet 2009)

Zut!!!! Devancé par C0rentin. C'est ça d'être sur plusieurs fils en même temps.


----------



## adam89 (29 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Allez hop :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Salut wath68 je voulais juste savoir si tu pouvais donner un lien pour les icônes de ton dock actuel je me suis balladé sur le forum mais je trouve pas ... merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2009)

Yo !

Bon, alors, dans l'ordre d'apparition à l'écran :
- le Finder : Uniq by Stinky9
- Mail : l'icône est sur la page précédente.
- l'icône pour lecteur RSS : dans le pack BlackSystem by VE
- iTunes : iTunes Minuet by Apathae
- la corbeille : Porcelain Cans by BombiaDesign


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

[HS]Les multi-pseudos c'est pas tellement apprécié par ici, de plus si tu as été banni c'est qu'il y a bien une raison ...[/HS]

Pour revenir dans le sujet (pas de changement mais histoire de ...)


----------



## Céréal Killa (29 Juillet 2009)

Bon revenons à la custo. Quel est l'intérêt de dragThing quand on utilise Quicksilver ?


----------



## Bazinga (29 Juillet 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Bon revenons à la custo. Quel est l'intérêt de dragThing quand on utilise Quicksilver ?



Je vais tenter d'expliquer ma vision des choses. Son but est pour moi de remplacer le dock. J'aurais pu faire comme les excellents desk de Link.javaux et remplacer toutes mes icones sous formes d'icones textuelles. DragThing me parait alors bcp plus simple avec l'option "ne pas afficher l'icone" et "afficher le nom"! 

Ensuite, 2eme point:


Quicksilver est pour moi le lanceur et Dragthing le "visualiseur".. J'ai choisi le panneau ou on affiche que les applis ouvertes. C'est là que réside tout le secret.
Une fois QS lancé, nous sommes tous d'accord que le dock se doit d'être le plus vide possible.

(arrete moi si je me trompe) lol

Le soucis avec le dock, c'est qu'il se remplit vite de nombreuses icones de softs tournant "en tache de fond" comme adium, skitch, bowtie, etc... La solution de les exclure du dock est assez emmerdan** car tu perds les menus de la bare des taches, elles se retirent carrement de la liste des taches et de plein d'autres menus. Exclure des applis du dock, ca crée énormément de soucis. Avec DragThing, il suffit de la retirer de la barre!

J'ai donc trouvé mon remplaceant du dock.


----------



## Céréal Killa (29 Juillet 2009)

D'accord! Dragthing permet donc de ne plus afficher les applis tounant en permanence comme Mail, Adium, Skype enfin tous les trucs que je lance dés mon ouverture de session. Mais comment vérifier l'état d'adium si je n'ai pas son icône?


----------



## Bazinga (29 Juillet 2009)

Ca va peut-être emm*** Wath qu'on papote (mais bon, c'est quand même de la custo quoi.. )

Je sais si je me suis connecté ou pas .. lol.. donc je connais mon statut :rateau: 
Puis, si je suis Offline, je ne vois aucun contact sur le bureau!
Sinon, j'ai laisse l'icone de la barre de statut. je trouve qu'elle est tres bien là cette icone, et elle n'encombre rien ( avec Airport, je n'ai que 2 icones dans cette zone)

Voir ici


----------



## Céréal Killa (29 Juillet 2009)

Ok! Ouais faut que j'y jette un coup d'oeil et voir comment le faire tourner à ma sauce .


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Juillet 2009)

Ouai, moi c'est pareil.. au debut j'ai cree un beau Dock d'applis tournantes dans DragThing mais le pb c'est que tu n'as aucune notification avec DragThing.. qd qqn te parles sur Adium, ou msn, les icones qui rebondissent, t'as les noms etc..
L'avantage du Dock Mac c'est que tu as un VRAI rapport de ton activite sur l'ordi.. les applis te ''parlent''..
C'est sur c'est pas toujours beau (fenetres reduites dans un Dock epure ca craint serieusement)

Et Ze-Misantrope t'as pas un screenshot de ton QuickSilver tournant stp ?

Magnifique le screenshot de link.javaux


----------



## Céréal Killa (29 Juillet 2009)

Surtout que mes icônes Adium ont été créées par mes petites mains sur le modèle des Kobhens alors si je les mets pas dans mon dock .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2009)

Sur le PowerMac g4 800mhz tournant comme une horloge (on est bien au dessus de la fiabilité des macintel )).


----------



## Darkn3xx (29 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Allez hop :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Toujours de la balle tes bureaux Wath, good job


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Juillet 2009)

Ouaiis toujours aussi beau 

Par contre, ça se confirme, depuis qu'il a QuickSilver, ça a changé sa vie (ou plutôt celle de son mac)


----------



## wath68 (30 Juillet 2009)

Merci à vous.

C'est clair, QS je ne pourrais plus m'en passer.
En plus, maintenant les indicateurs ne me servent plus à rien, vu que je ne garde sur le dock que les applis ouvertes, donc zou, les petites loupiotes virées.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (30 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ouai.. marche pas le telechargement sur deviantART..





Céréal Killa a dit:


> Excuse moi de te déranger mais en parlant des globes. A chaque fois que j'essaie de télécharger le rainbow set sur devianart j'obtiens une capture d'écran et c'est tout. Peux tu m'expliquer ?
> Je n'ai pas eu ce problème avec l'autre pack globe. Merci d'avance.



Ouh là, vous faites bien de me le signaler, j'avais pas vu le problème !  C'est en partie arrangé (j'ai mis le set "standard", mais le plus coloré et le pastel sont passés à la trappe). Je finirai d'arranger ça demain (et au pire je créerai deux autres déviations, parce qu'il n'arrive pas à uploader le gros zip avec tout dedans ).


----------



## mikatiger (30 Juillet 2009)

À moi, avec un des nombreux fonds d'écran qui tournent


----------



## Céréal Killa (30 Juillet 2009)

Merci MarieStockolm.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à vous.
> 
> C'est clair, QS je ne pourrais plus m'en passer.
> En plus, maintenant les indicateurs ne me servent plus à rien, vu que je ne garde sur le dock que les applis ouvertes, donc zou, les petites loupiotes virées.



Ca ne bouffe pas trop de pross ou de ram ?

Merci


----------



## Bazinga (30 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca ne bouffe pas trop de pross ou de ram ?
> 
> Merci


 
????

D'apres ce que j'ai compris, il n'affiche que les applis ouvertes, donc il a exactement la même bouffage de proc et de RAM qu'avant. Il a juste changé l'affichage!


----------



## wath68 (30 Juillet 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca ne bouffe pas trop de pross ou de ram ?
> 
> Merci



Tu veux sans douter parler de QuickSilver.
Pendant quelques temps, j'avais iStat Pro d'installé, et je n'ai jamais rien remarqué d'affolant.

En même temps, je ne me suis jamais vraiment intéressé à la signification et à l'interprétation de ces stat', donc pour moi, tant que l'ordi fait (bien et vite) ce que je veux et quand je veux, il peut bouffer autant de trucs qu'il veut, ça ne me dérange pas plus que ça.


Edit : bon alors, je viens de regarder dans le moniteur d'activité, et pour QuickSilver cela donne :
% proc. : 0.0 (là ça va, ça n'a pas l'air trop élevé lol)
Fils : 2
MR : 62,04 Mo
Mémoire virtuelle : 982,41 Mo


----------



## Céréal Killa (30 Juillet 2009)

A titre de comparaison QuickSilver pour moi consomme moins que Itunes Ouvert et en lecture->
- Ituntes 91mo de Mémoire et 10% de proc
- QS 80 mo et 1% proc

Si tout le monde a la même idée en même temps......


----------



## Modern__Thing (30 Juillet 2009)

merci de régler vos comptes par MP, d'ailleurs, je vais faire le ménage :love:

(les personnes concernées [conferre la page précédente] merciiii )


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

Non , rien , je vais poster un desk pour le peine


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

Très joli, sur un Dell ? .


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Juillet 2009)

Ouai apres coup vous aviez raison (sur le coup je trouvais pas).. mais c'etait un peu fouilli..

Voila apres nettoyage, sachant que le nombre d'appli ds le Dock me convient, et que quasiment toutes les appli de mon ordi ont un icone ''texte''.. donc qd elles s'ouvrent c'est pas degueulasse


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2009)

Oui 
Un dell mini 9 , c'était impec 

Enfin , ça fait drole un netbook sous os x  , merci pour le commentaire .


----------



## Bazinga (30 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ouai apres coup vous aviez raison (sur le coup je trouvais pas).. mais c'etait un peu fouilli..
> 
> Voila apres nettoyage, sachant que le nombre d'appli ds le Dock me convient, et que quasiment toutes les appli de mon ordi ont un icone ''texte''.. donc qd elles s'ouvrent c'est pas degueulasse



Tres belle evolution!!!! ( impressionant comme je préfère celui là à ton premier, mais bon, cela n'engage que mes goûts!)

Faut être habitué au dock en tous cas, il surprend! :rateau:

Continue ainsi dans la voie qui te plait ( et retire quelques icones de ta barre de statut au dessus! lol )


----------



## wath68 (30 Juillet 2009)

Encore un nouveau-venu dans la ronde des fonds qui défilent :




Tapisserie : Planeting Summer


----------



## Céréal Killa (30 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ouai apres coup vous aviez raison (sur le coup je trouvais pas).. mais c'etait un peu fouilli..
> 
> Voila apres nettoyage, sachant que le nombre d'appli ds le Dock me convient, et que quasiment toutes les appli de mon ordi ont un icone ''texte''.. donc qd elles s'ouvrent c'est pas degueulasse



Moi aussi je suis impressionné  ! Quel changement par rapport à l'autre . J'aime, continue dans cette voie .


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Juillet 2009)

Avec de nouveaux indicateurs.. une demi heure a les faire sur Photoshop :mouais: (trop petit fichier)..

Pour utiliser mes indicateurs pour ceux qui savent pas (c'est-a-dire aucun de ceux qui sont ici depuis plus de 10 pages ), suffit de les mettre dans /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock(ouvrir contenu paquet)/ressources et remplacer le indicator_medium_simple.png par un des miens..

Petit nettoyage de la barre des menus (que j'etais en train de faire quand ze-misantrope le disait )


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Juillet 2009)

Par contre qui sait pour virer l'apparition de la date dans l'icone d'iCal ?? pas moyen de trouver !

Et aussi, pour virer le badge rouge de mail qqn sait ?


----------



## Liyad (31 Juillet 2009)

Ha, je suis content que mes icônes plaisent


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Par contre qui sait pour virer l'apparition de la date dans l'icone d'iCal ?? pas moyen de trouver !



C'était possible sur Tiger mais pas sous Leopard, dommage (ce ne sont plus des images c'est incorporé au système).
Pour Mail DockStar peut faire le job.


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Juillet 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2009)

Très sympa et zen  (à part le séparateur encore une fois ).


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très sympa et zen  (à part le séparateur encore une fois ).



merci !

j'arrive pas a remplacer le séparateur car le Dock vient d'un thème de magnifique...

quelqu'un aurait un lien pour un dock noir comme le mien pour superdocker ?


----------



## wath68 (31 Juillet 2009)

Oui, j'ai un lien :
http://www.superdocker.com/category/dock-3d/


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Juillet 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui, j'ai un lien :
> http://www.superdocker.com/category/dock-3d/



merci !

j'ai mis le dock 2D in 3D.


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Juillet 2009)

Sympa les icones noirs 

Merci pour Dockstar !


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Juillet 2009)

J'essayerai (quand j'en aurai marre de mon desktop, c'est-a-dire jamais :love, de tout reamenager comme LA..

Je sais meme pas sur quoi il tourne le mec (a mon avis Linux, ya pas trop d'autres poss.)


----------



## Bazinga (31 Juillet 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> J'essayerai (quand j'en aurai marre de mon desktop, c'est-a-dire jamais :love, de tout reamenager comme LA..



Phil, tu continues à m'intéresser.... lol

Je pense qu'avec GeekTools ( la version 3.0 vient de sortir, jetez vous dessus!), on peut arriver à des résultats tres similaires, voire exactement les mêmes!


EDIT: vu le nom de son image et ce que j'ai trouvé sur sa page deviantart, il serait sous windows et utiliserait Rainmeter.

Je pense que c'est un beau défi et une source d'idées pour nous!


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Juillet 2009)

Putain c'est impressionnant ce qu'il arrive a faire..


----------



## wath68 (31 Juillet 2009)

Personnellement je trouve ça hyper laid


----------



## Bazinga (1 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Personnellement je trouve ça hyper laid



Moi je trouve cela tres pratique, surtout pour les notes et l'agenda. J'avais déjà essayé de trouver une solution équivalente sous Mac OS sans grand succès.


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Août 2009)

Ze_misanthrope a dit:


> Moi je trouve cela tres pratique, surtout pour les notes et l'agenda. J'avais déjà essayé de trouver une solution équivalente sous Mac OS sans grand succès.



Moi aussi je trouve ca pratique.. et j'aime le coté ''vitré'' futuriste.. un peu comme si on avait une planche de bord transparente interactive..

Je me pencherai sur le sujet, quitte a essayer sous ma partition Windows d'abord..
C'est une vraie source d'inspiration pour moi..


----------



## DarkPeDrO (1 Août 2009)

C'est clair que c'est super bien foutu ce truc, mais je trouve ça pas très beau.
Mais l'idée est vraiment bonne, d'ailleurs je reconnais même pas Mac OS X.


----------



## 217ae1 (1 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> je reconnais même pas Mac OS X.



son OS serait pas plutôt windows ? :rateau:


----------



## Bazinga (1 Août 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> son OS serait pas plutôt windows ? :rateau:



Si c'est bien Windows.


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2009)

Ze_misanthrope a dit:


> Si c'est bien Windows.


T'es gentil toi Mais tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi ici sur MacGé on s'intéresserait à ce qui peut se faire sous Windaube ?


----------



## Bazinga (1 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> T'es gentil toi&#8230; Mais tu peux m'expliquer pourquoi ici sur MacGé on s'intéresserait à ce qui peut se faire sous Windaube&#8230; ?



Salut! Dis, avant de me tutoyer et de me dire "t'es gentil toi" (expression que je garde pour le chien de mon voisin ou le cheval de ma copine, mais en aucun pour une personne que je connais pas), tu pourrais me dire bonjour et tenter d'être un peu plus sympa dans tes remarques!

Je pense que les idées de customisation sont bonnes à prendre d'ou elles viennent. C'est d'ailleurs de ce principe de partage et de prise d'inspiration qui fait évoluer un être humain.

Si tu veux faire la politique de l'autruche, je te laisse le faire tout seul. Enterre ta tête dans le sable Apple et n'en sors plus 

Plus sérieusement, je ne vois pas pourquoi cette remarque désobligeante alors que le post ne vient pas de moi... Il faudrait parler à la bonne personne!

Ensuite, si tu veux censurer tout ce qui vient de Windows, je te laisse le faire tout seul, car en proportion, il est quand même vachement plus répandu que MacOS et on en parle énormément dans ce forum ( ce n'est pas moi le petit nouveau qui vais l'apprendre au vieux modo)

Allez, sans rancunes et à bientôt.


----------



## arno1x (1 Août 2009)

oh oh oh!, Dos Jones, comme le nouveau te cause!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2009)

Ze_misanthrope a dit:


> Dis, avant de me tutoyer et de me dire "t'es gentil toi" (expression que je garde pour le chien de mon voisin ou le cheval de ma copine, mais en aucun pour une personne que je connais pas), tu pourrais me dire bonjour et tenter d'être un peu plus sympa dans tes remarques!
> 
> Je pense que les idées de customisation sont bonnes à prendre d'ou elles viennent. C'est d'ailleurs de ce principe de partage et de prise d'inspiration qui fait évoluer un être humain.
> 
> ...


Bonjour et gentil VOUS 

Y'a pas des forums spécifiques pour la customisation de Windaube ???

Et que Windaube soit plus répandu que OSX n'implique pas que l'on doive s'en préoccuper pour les non-utilisateurs de Mac:mouais:

Perso mon MacBook démarre aussi sous XP pour un programme bien particulier mais j'ai pas été sur les forums PCs pour y régler les problèmes mineurs que j'ai eu

Chacun sa merde :mouais:


----------



## Bazinga (1 Août 2009)

arno1x a dit:


> oh oh oh!, Dos Jones, comme le nouveau te cause!!!



Faut bien que mon pseudo représente quelquechose lol



Dos Jones a dit:


> Y'a pas des forums spécifiques pour la customisation de Windaube ???



Donc tu t'arrangera avec Phil qui a posté le lien, je n'ai rien à voir avec ca!

Par contre, j'aimerais faire la même chose sur MacOS, il y a de tres bonnes idées dans son lien ( le flux RSS sur le desktop avec une tres belle intégration, un agenda, une todolist, et plein d'autres choses)

Le but du post de Phil était (je pense) de faire la même chose sur son Mac et il le poste donc sur MacGé pour savoir comment on fait! Cela intéressera en outre de nombreux utilisateurs de Mac, je pense

(est ce que tu réagis de la sorte à chaque fois qu'il y a un post sur MacGé qui demande l'équivalent de tel ou tel programme Windows sur Mac? On est exactement dans le même cas de figure)


----------



## Ralph_ (1 Août 2009)

sérieusement les gars, ça faisait un moment que je ne suis pas venu ici et je viens de perdre du temps a pas voir de la custo mais du blablatage....

postez des screens pour donner des idées, le mien commence a se faire vieux!!!


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Août 2009)

On va conclure sur cette polémique

@ Ze_misanthrope il n'était pas évident dans le fil de distinguer une custo d'un Windaube de ce que l'on peut faire avec OSX


----------



## Bazinga (1 Août 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> postez des screens pour donner des idées



Il y a plein d'idées dans celui de Phil! Je suis en train d'arriver à quelquechose, mais il faudra encore beaucoup de temps.


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Août 2009)

Ben ouai, c'etait pour donner des idees pour Mac OS X, pas Windows evidemment.. :mouais:
Allez vite un autre Desktop ! :modo:
Ze-mizantrope : j'ai hate que tu nous montres ton essai..


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Août 2009)

Tiens, en parlant d'etre inspiré par ma saleté de lien !

Merci Eon !


----------



## arno1x (1 Août 2009)

mon desk du moment, toujours avec VOID.


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Août 2009)

Superbe


----------



## arno1x (1 Août 2009)

merci beaucoup phil


----------



## flotow (1 Août 2009)

Tiens, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté (ici) !



​
Si vous trouvez mon Dock trop chargé, dites vous que la nature a horreur du vide 
Il n'est pas non plus hétéroclite, _juste_ blanc et bleu (sauf un&#8230
Le poisson a perdu ses arrêtes jaunes (soucis technique, mais elles reviendront)
Le fond, s'appelle The Empire (mais je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver d'ou il venait :rose: mais j'ai la version en 1680*1050).
Sinon, cela fait quelques mois que j'ai cette configuration (sauf le Dock qui à été actualisé vidé il n'y a pas très longtemps pour _mieux_ coller à la réalité future).

Ah oui, c'est la version Popmart '92 (Mexico). Le live qui commence par Pop Muzik (à l'origine chanté par le groupe anglais M) ! Gaaaaaaah


----------



## Céréal Killa (2 Août 2009)

Pas Mal, mais à mon avis si tu mettais ton dock à droite et en ôtant le fond du dock tu aurais peut être un ensemble plus joli.


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Août 2009)

Pas mal.. J'adore le fond d'ecran..
Pourquoi pas essayer un Dock HUD dessus..


----------



## Bazinga (2 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ze-mizantrope : j'ai hate que tu nous montres ton essai..



J'avance beaucoup plus lentement que ce que j'espérais!

Pour afficher le simple calendrier dont il y a plein de tutos sur le net, il me "tue" les colonnes et cela ne ressemble à rien!

(J'ai essayé une 10aine de commandes trouvées sur le net...)







Je ne suis pas sorti de l'auberge


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (2 Août 2009)

@ Tuc : et si tu essayais un dock 3D clair à droite de l'écran avec les icônes WRMZ ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Tiens, ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté (ici) !



Rebienvenue et très joli "shot" .


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Rebienvenue et très joli "shot" .



Fais gaffe MarieStockholm, encore un lien comme WRMZ et c'est un autre coup de boule


----------



## arno1x (3 Août 2009)

nouvelle capture avec toujours VOID...


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Août 2009)

Un petit widget RSS en plus.. et un fond d'ecran sympa..


----------



## wath68 (4 Août 2009)

Et pour ceux qui se demandent ce que c'est, *click*.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Original le fond d'écran 

Très sympa vos trois shots .


----------



## Pil (4 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Je reçoit mon premier mac demain(enfin si la livraison ce fait dans les temps) et comme je suis très impatient - et que j'aime bien la customisation -  cela fait 4 jours que je parcours ce topic (pas les 400 pages, "seulement" 200 ) 

J'aurais juste besoin d'un éclaircissement sur le mot hud qui est souvent revenu et je n'ai pas très bien compris ce que ça voulait dire...

J'ai eu un "coup de c&#339;ur" pour ce "shot" (j'apprends le jargon ^^). Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire quel est le wall et le dock svp? Et ce qui permet d'afficher itunes comme ça?

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Céréal Killa (4 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Un petit widget RSS en plus.. et un fond d'ecran sympa..



Salut Phil! Dis comment as tu fait pour masquer* TOUTES* les icônes du widget RSS?

Au fait très sympa tous les desk depuis quelques jours! J'aime bien les 2 écoles qui sont en train d'apparaître :
- Les minimalistes dont je fais partie 
- Les "DeskGeek" ( Terme entièrement créé par mes soins ....) adeptes de geektool, eon, yahoo widgets enfin tous les trucs qu'on peut afficher directement sur le desk


----------



## arno1x (4 Août 2009)

encore un nouveau bureau... pour celui là, je suis partagé!... j'aime bien, je vais voir si je le garde.


----------



## Bazinga (4 Août 2009)

arno1x a dit:


> encore un nouveau bureau... pour celui là, je suis partagé!... j'aime bien, je vais voir si je le garde.



J'adore.. juste ce qu'il faut de couleurs et de côté sombre!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2009)

Je suis pas trop fan du Bokeh mais de ton thème oui ! .


----------



## Bazinga (4 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis pas trop fan du Bokeh mais de ton thème oui ! .



Cool, je viens d'apprendre un chouette mot aujourd'hui!

Je suis vraiment moins con que ce matin!

Merci les C0rentin.. lol


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Août 2009)

*A arno1x*
Magnifique, j'adore le fond d'ecran, et c'est tres sobre.. tu as super bien mis Eon sur le coté selon moi, et Void qui doit etre ton theme je suppose est magnifique. (pour moi manque juste le Dock mais c'est perso, j'adore le Dock)

*A Céréal Killa*
J'ai crée un icone qui n'a pas d'image (que j'utilise pour mes dossiers sur le bureau).. photoshop -> opacité 0 sur n'importe lequel de tes icones et c'est reglé.. J'ai ensuite decoché la case ''Enable dynamic icon for this feed'' (tu sais la case cochée d'office sous l'endroit ou tu rentres l'url RSS), et apres dans general j'ai ''select a custom default icon'' : j'ai mis donc le mien tout transparent..

*A Pil*
Tout d'abord felicitation pour ton premier Mac, tu vas enfin decouvrir ce qu'est un ordinateur qui fonctionne normalement.. bref, commentaire perso..
Pour afficher iTunes comme ca le plus souvent t'utilises Bowtie, puis tu telecharges sur deviantART des themes pour Bowtie..
Pour le HUD c'est en fait pour etre clair tout ce qui est transparent et qui contient des informations comme tu peux le voir sur Wiki.. donc c'est tres vague, mais generalement quand tu cherches qqch d'HUD, c'est que tu veux du transparent en gros.. et je tombe generalement sur du* noir* transparent..
J'ai connu ce terme il y a 15j pas plus et depuis je trouve 40 fois plus de trucs a mes gouts sur google que lorsque j'ecrivais ''transparent'' ''glossy'' ''class''..
Regarde cet exemple
Et je suis d'accord avec toi pour ce shot le Dock est vraiment sympa (les icones aussi).

Si t'as d'autres questions : envoie ! Ou si qqn veut completer !


----------



## Pil (4 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup Phil! J'avais tapé "HUD" sur wikipedia avant de poser la question et je ne pensais pas que c'était ça :rose:. 

Et merci pour les autre tuyaux!

Est-ce que quelqu'un d'autre connait le wallpaper du shot? J'ai fait une recherche sur deviant art (bon pas très loin seulement 15-20 pages) et je n'ai pas trouvé...

Par contre après pas mal de recherche voici les icones pour ceux que ça intéresse.


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Août 2009)

Pil a dit:


> Merci beaucoup Phil! J'avais tapé "HUD" sur wikipedia avant de poser la question et je ne pensais pas que c'était ça :rose:.
> 
> Et merci pour les autre tuyaux!
> 
> ...



Merci pour les icones.. Tiens j'ai pas trouvé son lien mais je t'ai mis un dossier avec qq wallpapers du genre -> tiens (j'ai aussi rogné son wallpaper)


----------



## Pil (4 Août 2009)

Merci Phil! C'est effectivement un genre que j'aime bien, même si mon préféré reste celui du shot. (Un des plus beau wall "ever").

J'ai quelques wallpapers qui trainent sur mon disque dur externe. Je les utilisais sur xp mais je compte bien les recycler. Des que j'ai mon mac je les poste!


----------



## Î©mega (4 Août 2009)

Voici le mien que j'ai adopté depuis plusieurs jours 

http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/Image1008608.jpg


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Août 2009)

&#937;mega;5172389 a dit:
			
		

> Voici le mien que j'ai adopté depuis plusieurs jours
> 
> http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/Image1008608.jpg



Comme d'hab toujurs des walls aussi magnifiques dans ce topic... et j'arrive toujours pas à faire aussi bien...


----------



## Céréal Killa (4 Août 2009)

&#937;mega;5172389 a dit:
			
		

> Voici le mien que j'ai adopté depuis plusieurs jours
> 
> http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/Image1008608.jpg


Très chouette .


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Août 2009)

Ouai trop beau 
J'adore meme ton Dock et tes icones


----------



## Céréal Killa (4 Août 2009)

@Phil: Merci pour les infos pour le widget. Je me doutais bien d'une magouille dans ce style là .


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Comme d'hab toujurs des walls aussi magnifiques dans ce topic... et j'arrive toujours pas à faire aussi bien...



Tu peux "copier" et jeter un oeil dans les coups de coeur pour l'inspiration, ensuite tout devrait couler de source .


----------



## Î©mega (5 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ouai trop beau
> J'adore meme ton Dock et tes icones




Merciii ! 

les icones sont là : http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Category:Black_Mac_Style_Icons
et le dock : http://www.superdocker.com/2009/05/dock-black-plastic/

le fond d'écran je le recherche et je le poste dans Vos coups de cur


----------



## wath68 (5 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Sympa wath mais je trouve que le wall ne va pas trop avec les icones .


----------



## wath68 (5 Août 2009)

Merci.
Bah, pour les icônes j'ai trop la flemme pour les changer, et vu que j'ai les fonds d'écran qui défilent, les BlackSystem sont les seuls qui vont plus-ou-moins avec tout.

Petit h.s : vous avez remarqué que la plupart des applis et widgets qui rapatriaient les paroles automatiquement ne fonctionnent plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2009)

Joli Wath, euh je ne sais pas quoi te dire je n'utilise pas ces fonctions (je connais les paroles par coeur ).


----------



## JustMeJulien (5 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> Bah, pour les icônes j'ai trop la flemme pour les changer, et vu que j'ai les fonds d'écran qui défilent, les BlackSystem sont les seuls qui vont plus-ou-moins avec tout.
> 
> Petit h.s : vous avez remarqué que la plupart des applis et widgets qui rapatriaient les paroles automatiquement ne fonctionnent plus ?



Oui une loi est passée et interdit maintenant le rapatriement de lyrics !!! Tres dommage GimmeSomeTune était excellent pour ça !


----------



## fcavalli (6 Août 2009)

Salut à tous,

un p'tit coup de pouce pour ma custo : quelqu'un aurait-il un lien pour un icone dans les tons bleus pour Mail ?

Merci à tous et beau boulot !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2009)

Je te laisse trouver chaussure à ton pied.


----------



## fcavalli (6 Août 2009)

Merci corentin 

Impec !


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Août 2009)

Ahah mattez celui de DoFoT9 reponse 308 dans cette page 

On devrait ouvrir un sujet : ''Vos desktop les plus bordeliques''


----------



## jujusous3 (7 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


>



Un lien pour le wall ? Thanks


----------



## wath68 (7 Août 2009)

Yep


----------



## jujusous3 (7 Août 2009)

Superbe, merci pour la rapidité 

edit: Pour avoir la photo sans la signature l'auteur en haut à gauche comment t'as fait, j'essaie plusieurs résolutions, mais je n'arrive pas à avoir la même taille d'image affiché sur mon écran...Merci encore


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Août 2009)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Superbe, merci pour la rapidité
> 
> edit: Pour avoir la photo sans la signature l'auteur en haut à gauche comment t'as fait, j'essaie plusieurs résolutions, mais je n'arrive pas à avoir la même taille d'image affiché sur mon écran...Merci encore



Rogne l'image dans iPhoto


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Rogne l'image dans iPhoto



Apercu est quand même plus pratique et tout aussi efficace pour rogner une photo...

Le faire avec Iphoto, c'est attaquer la mouche au gros bazooka!


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2009)

Je l'ai fais avec ImageWell, plus souple pour garder les proportions.


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2009)

Pas très convaincu par la police d'écriture.
Si vous avez des propositions, je suis preneur. Merci.


----------



## Céréal Killa (8 Août 2009)

Moi je trouve ça classe


----------



## Î©mega (8 Août 2009)

Salut wath, perso je trouve la police un peu grande. 


Bon un peu de changement :
http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/Image1-ed48859529.jpg


PS : Remerciement à MarieStockholm pour ses icônes globes et pour son aide pour modifier un thème Bowtie. :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Apercu est quand même plus pratique et tout aussi efficace pour rogner une photo...
> 
> Le faire avec Iphoto, c'est attaquer la mouche au gros bazooka!



Ahah ouai chui con  question d'habitude, je passe mon tps sur iPhoto c'est pour ca 

Hop, un autre fait avec 97% d'inspiration seulement de Cereal Killa 

La police c'est A Font with Serifs


----------



## Céréal Killa (8 Août 2009)

Alors tout d'abord je trouve ça mieux que le mien et comment fait tu pour virer l'icone de geektool dans la barre des menu?


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Alors tout d'abord je trouve ça mieux que le mien et comment fait tu pour virer l'icone de geektool dans la barre des menu?



Merci ! 

Heu... je decoche ''show in menu bar''..  t'as quelle version ? J'ai la heu... c'est parti : 3.0 RC4 (10F), voila c'est dit :rateau:

Et j'ai une petite idee pour un Dock fun .. je poste vite un nouveau Dock 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h49 ----------

Hey une idee la tout de suite qui me vient (que d'autres ont du avoir), pour virer les icones dans la barre de menu, mais quand l'application de le propose pas... supprimer l'icone dans le contenu du paquet de l'application, j'ai essayé ca marche ! Plus d'icone Eon dans la barre des tache (j'ai fait une sauvegarde qd meme)


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2009)

:rose: désolé pour le flood de captures.

En fait ça m'a saoulé le truc iTunes pour GeekTool, je n'ai pas réussi à faire ce que je voulais,
à savoir, mettre le nom de l'artiste au dessus, et virer les indications Track, Artist et Album.

Donc j'ai juste gardé le "Quote of the Day", que j'aime bien, et retour à Bowtie, avec un fond simple.


----------



## Céréal Killa (8 Août 2009)

Voila moi je suis avec geetool 2.1.2


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (8 Août 2009)

Je suis dans une période nordique, alors mon desk suit :



​
La photo de base est du lac de Thingvellir, en Islande, sur les rives duquel se tenait autrefois l'Althing tous les étés (source, J. Fr. Thorsteinsson). Je ne vais pas le mettre sur deviantart en raison de la licence, puisqu'il n'est pas spécifiquement touristique.

Merci à Phil1982 pour la police


----------



## arno1x (8 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ahah ouai chui con  question d'habitude, je passe mon tps sur iPhoto c'est pour ca
> 
> Hop, un autre fait avec 97% d'inspiration seulement de Cereal Killa
> 
> La police c'est A Font with Serifs



Salut, phil j'aime beaucoup, bravo, à mon tour de te féliciter, 
arno


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Août 2009)

Bon c'est un premier jet qui m'a pris TRES longtps (calage des mots etc) mais c'est pour donner l'idee..

''full'' devient ''empty'' quand poubelle vide.. et les phrases dans mon Dock sont en relation avec les applis.. genre a ''read'' c'est Netnewswire.. les autres vous devinez.. et pareil de nouveau A Font sans Serifs pour le Dock.. Si seulement je pouvais cette saloperie de badge rouge mail 

Magnifique MarieStockholm.. veut le meme lac chez moi 



.


----------



## Céréal Killa (9 Août 2009)

C'est pas pour dire mais j'ai l'impression que plus on se tire la bourre par desk interposé plus on propose des concepts aboutis. 
Quand on sait d'où on est parti en custo !!!!


----------



## Céréal Killa (9 Août 2009)

Me revoici! Avec mon nouveau desk . Vous trouverez 2 captures d'écrans. Je vous entends déjà   il est cinglé celui là, comment qu'y flambe ! Mais non!!! Car mon desk a 2 états; un travail et un repos.Bon et puis maintenant je vais me coucher.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2009)

Très original Céréal Killa, j'adore :love:.


----------



## choumou (9 Août 2009)

Juste une petite question, comment vous faites pour faire les miniatures de vos desk en lien avec les effets (cadre, miroir), merci


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Août 2009)

choumou a dit:


> Juste une petite question, comment vous faites pour faire les miniatures de vos desk en lien avec les effets (cadre, miroir), merci



Ben moi dans le mode reponse avancée, je clique gerer les pieces jointes et je fais mon truc dans la nouvelle fenetre, et apres je la ferme et j'envoie mon message.. mes screenshots sont toujours en jpg..


----------



## wath68 (9 Août 2009)

J'utilise Picturesque pour les miniatures.

Très très joli, Marie.
Very reposant.


----------



## choumou (9 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> J'utilise Picturesque pour les miniatures.



Pas mal comme programme par contre je trouve que ça fait un peu chèro, il n'y a pas d'équivalent en freeware?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (9 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Très très joli, Marie.
> Very reposant.



Merci 



choumou a dit:


> Pas mal comme programme par contre je trouve que ça fait un peu chèro, il n'y a pas d'équivalent en freeware?



Pour les miniatures, j'utilise Photoshop (mais GIMP, gratuit et libre, marche tout aussi bien), avec un psd et plusieurs calques.


----------



## Max34 (9 Août 2009)

Mon desk du moment:


----------



## greggorynque (9 Août 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> [...] Photoshop (mais GIMP, gratuit et libre, marche mais _*PAS*_ aussi bien  )



voila c'est mieux


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Août 2009)

Ouai mais comment vous faites pour les afficher comme on les voit sur le forum.. on clique sur la miniature (pas mal Picturesque), mais comment on fait pour que les gens voient la miniature et apres en cliquant voit la big image ?


----------



## wath68 (9 Août 2009)

(url=url de la grande image)(img)petite image(/img)(/url)

En remplacant les parenthèses par des [ et des ]

Tu peux aussi coller l'adresse de la petite image dans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





,
puis tu sélectionnes tout le texte donné et tu colles l'adresse de la grande image dans


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> (url=url de la grande image)(img)petite image(/img)(/url)
> 
> En remplacant les parenthèses par des [ et des ]
> 
> ...




:mouais:



...faut heberger l'image ailleurs quoi.

Merci quand meme


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Avec Skitch, tout est fait en 2 clicks!

Combo Skitch/Picturesque grandement recommandé par mes soins.


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Août 2009)

Ok ! Merci


----------



## choumou (10 Août 2009)

Merci aussi à tous!!!


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Août 2009)




----------



## wath68 (10 Août 2009)

Tapisserie : 765 by Nucu


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Sublime, en plus je trouve la position du Dock très originale .


----------



## wath68 (10 Août 2009)

Merci.


----------



## link.javaux (10 Août 2009)

​


----------



## SirG (10 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Tapisserie : 765 by Nucu



Comme d'hab, un bel équilibre de l'ensemble, avec beaucoup de sobriété. Mais, quelle est donc cette police d'écriture ?


----------



## Céréal Killa (10 Août 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> ​


FFFAAABBBUUULLLEEEUUUXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wath68 (10 Août 2009)

SirG a dit:


> Comme d'hab, un bel équilibre de l'ensemble, avec beaucoup de sobriété. Mais, quelle est donc cette police d'écriture ?



Merci.
La police s'appelle Daniel, sur Dafont

@ Link : terrible ! La classe.
Et merci pour le lien dans les coups-de-coeur


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> FFFAAABBBUUULLLEEEUUUXXX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 mais il faut mettre ça en français .


----------



## Céréal Killa (10 Août 2009)

Merveilleux !!!!!


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Août 2009)

Comment faire pour rendre la barre de menus complètement translucide?
Et j'aimerais également, si possible, un lien pour des icônes de périphériques (DD et autres...) qui va bien avec le fond d'écran par défaut de Léopard.

Merci


----------



## Céréal Killa (10 Août 2009)

@Dark: Pour les icônes va sur Deviant et cherche Aurora icôns , tu trouveras surement ton bonheur.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Août 2009)

@CeralKilla

J'ai trouvé ça: http://FourTwoNineZero.deviantart.com/art/Aurora-Icons-73642683

Mais le problème, c'est qu'il n'y a pas d'icones pour les disques durs comme TM, FW etc...

Je vais encore chercher, si tu as d'autres liens en stocks, fais moi signe


----------



## Céréal Killa (10 Août 2009)

Oui c'est vrai que le pack n'est pas complet c'est fort dommage car le rendu est très chouette. Malgré toutes mes recherches je n'ai jamais réussi à le compléter. Peut être en demandant à l'auteur ou en les faisant soi même....


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Août 2009)

D'accord, merci quand même


----------



## link.javaux (10 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Comment faire pour rendre la barre de menus complètement translucide?



tu ouvres le fichier SArtFiles.bin avec la dernier version de themepack
le fichier se trouve à l'adresse suivante; /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/Resources/SArtFile.bin 
Ensuite tu remplaces l'image "102.png" (la barre de menu) par une version "vièrge", comme ceci
T'enregistre l'histoire et voila


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Août 2009)

Ahhh merci link... de dieu ! ca fait un moment que je cherche..

Par contre j'ai ''entendu dire'' que dans Snow Leopard il y aura une modification des fichier SArtFile, donc tous les logiciels a la ThemePark ou Magnifique etc.. : que dalle tant qu'ils sont pas updatés.. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai entendu dire.

Et ton desk vraiment pas mal.. tres abouti (sympa la barre de menu)..

Je me tate a faire un desk harmonieux.. l'idee d'en faire un a la Aurora n'est pas mal... avec beaucoup de transparence..

A Wath : merci pour la police ! 

PS : j'ai envoyé un mail au mec qui a fait les icons aurora, pour finir le boulot ou faire peter les psd (pas dit comme ca of course :mouais


----------



## DarkPeDrO (10 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Par contre j'ai ''entendu dire'' que dans Snow Leopard il y aura une modification des fichier SArtFile, donc tous les logiciels a la ThemePark ou Magnifique etc.. : que dalle tant qu'ils sont pas updatés.. Enfin c'est ce que j'ai entendu dire.



Ah bah, dans ce cas, je vais faire abstraction de ThemePark etc... 

Ou bien je vais les essayer sur Léopard plus tard


----------



## Céréal Killa (11 Août 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> ​



Salut Link! Aurais tu la gentillesse de mettre à disposition les scripts que tu utilises pour Geektool?? Ca serait sympa de ta part


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Comment faire pour rendre la barre de menus complètement translucide?



Tu as aussi une méthode avec GeekTool mais c'est pas vraiment aisé et pratique.


----------



## wath68 (11 Août 2009)

Et hop ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Très sympa et les informations sur la gauche sont vraiment bien agencées .


----------



## wath68 (11 Août 2009)

Merci.
En fait c'est grâce à toi et ton dernier lien dans l'autre topic spécial GeekTool.

Ce n'est pas encore tout à fait ce que je veux, mais on s'approche.

J'ai changé l'heure sur la capture.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

à mon tour ça faisait longtemps


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Août 2009)

joli wath68 et C0rentin !

@ C0rentin: l'icône au milieu dans le dock, c'est toujours celle de safari ?

un lien pour l'icône du milieu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

Merci 

Tout se passe par ici .


----------



## scherel (11 Août 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> tu ouvres le fichier SArtFiles.bin avec la dernier version de themepack
> le fichier se trouve à l'adresse suivante; /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/Resources/SArtFile.bin
> Ensuite tu remplaces l'image "102.png" (la barre de menu) par une version "vièrge", comme ceci
> T'enregistre l'histoire et voila


 
Salut Link,

Pourrais tu m'expliquer je comprend pas la dernière étape de la manip: comment tu fait pour remplacer l'image et surtout comment tu sais laquelle c'est? 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Août 2009)

Ouai c'est pas tres visible sur le site.. c'est la sorte de carré blanc au mileu...


----------



## scherel (11 Août 2009)

Nan sur le site c bon jai téléchargé limage mais apres c dans themepark je sais pas comment remplacer l'originale?


----------



## link.javaux (11 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Salut Link! Aurais tu la gentillesse de mettre à disposition les scripts que tu utilises pour Geektool?? Ca serait sympa de ta part



tu peux les trouver en majorité ici si je me souviens bien




scherel a dit:


> Pourrais tu m'expliquer je comprend pas la dernière étape de la manip: comment tu fait pour remplacer l'image et surtout comment tu sais laquelle c'est?


----------



## Céréal Killa (11 Août 2009)

Merci Link j'exploite déjà ce lien donc la bonne question est: Comment as tu créé les en tête de tes scripts sur ton bureau?


----------



## link.javaux (12 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Merci Link j'exploite déjà ce lien donc la bonne question est: Comment as tu créé les en tête de tes scripts sur ton bureau?



Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre. 
Je vais te montrer un exemple peut etre
Pour la batterie; (en vert le bash qui est donné tout fait, et en rouge ce qu'il faut ajouter)


> #!/bin/sh
> 
> MaxCapacity=`ioreg -w0 -l | awk -F "= " '/MaxCapacity/ {print $2}'`;
> CurrentCapacity=`ioreg -w0 -l | awk -F "= " '/CurrentCapacity/ {print $2}'`;
> ...




la commande "echo" te permet d'écrire dans le terminal. 

si ta encore une question va y


----------



## wath68 (12 Août 2009)

Qu'est-ce qu'on s'éclate avec GeekTool


----------



## Le docteur (12 Août 2009)

L'a un p'tit air de Nick Fury, le monsieur, là...


----------



## wath68 (12 Août 2009)

C'est lui ! 
http://marvel.com/universe/Fury,_Nick

Haaa la bonne époque des Strange, Marvel et autres comics.


----------



## Céréal Killa (12 Août 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> Je ne suis pas certain de comprendre.
> Je vais te montrer un exemple peut etre
> Pour la batterie; (en vert le bash qui est donné tout fait, et en rouge ce qu'il faut ajouter)
> [/COLOR]
> ...


Merci c'est exactement de ça dont je parlais. Tu as donc ajouter une commande echo pour avoir des en-tête. Je teste ça et je te demanderai si j'ai un problème.

Par contre je me suis rendu compte que lorsque j'utilisais la capacité batterie via GeekTool, mon MBP ne me signalais plus la limite basse de la batterie ( les derniers 15%). Avez vous eu le même problème ?


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Août 2009)

Un peu pareil, mais différent 

Police : century (pareil pour la date de geektool)

YouControl Tunes tournant en fond mais icone transparent a cote de jumpcut 

Wallpaper

_


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

Sympa et minimaliste, un changement dans le badge de l'icône de Mail est prévu ?  .


----------



## link.javaux (12 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> Merci c'est exactement de ça dont je parlais. Tu as donc ajouter une commande echo pour avoir des en-tête. Je teste ça et je te demanderai si j'ai un problème.
> 
> Par contre je me suis rendu compte que lorsque j'utilisais la capacité batterie via GeekTool, mon MBP ne me signalais plus la limite basse de la batterie ( les derniers 15%). Avez vous eu le même problème ?



Je fais comme ceci moi; notification growl pour la batterie


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa et minimaliste, un changement dans le badge de l'icône de Mail est prévu ?  .



Non non c'est pas prévu : c'est REVÉ ! Le logiciel de changement (me souvient plus du nom, Dockextra un truc comme ca) ne marche pas chez moi.. et personne  ne m'avait repondu pour changer manuellement cette m****


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

Je crois que c'est assez compliqué, faire un petit tour dans les différentes ressources mais je doute que ce soit dans Mail directement.
Ceci dit ça n'entache en rien ton bureau  .


----------



## waïe (12 Août 2009)

Mon desk avec quelques idées chopées par ci par là...
MYDESK


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2009)

J'adore ton dock et tes icones , liens ?


----------



## waïe (12 Août 2009)

thx
voilà pour les icônes : http://OtisBee.deviantart.com/art/BASIC5-TEXTUAL-102918120
et pour ce qui est du dock, il est juste transparent, la barre dégradée noir et blanc à été intégré au wall


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Août 2009)

P*** excellent.. je deteste le fond d'ecran (meme si marrant) mais j'adore le reste.. Surtout ta disposition des icones a gauche !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2009)

waïe a dit:


> thx
> voilà pour les icônes : http://OtisBee.deviantart.com/art/BASIC5-TEXTUAL-102918120
> et pour ce qui est du dock, il est juste transparent, la barre dégradée noir et blanc à été intégré au wall



Merci .


----------



## link.javaux (13 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Non non c'est pas prévu : c'est REVÉ ! Le logiciel de changement (me souvient plus du nom, Dockextra un truc comme ca) ne marche pas chez moi.. et personne  ne m'avait repondu pour changer manuellement cette m****



mail Badger


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Août 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> mail Badger



Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Céréal Killa (14 Août 2009)

Et Hop un nouveau Desk  !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Je trouve ca vide et sans aucune personnalité , de plus , les post-it se trouvent dans le dashboard , pourquoi en mettre sur le bureau ? 

J'ai l'impression de voir un vista avec les gadgets (widget sous os x).


----------



## Céréal Killa (14 Août 2009)

les post it sont bien ceux de dashboard mais ce ne sont plus des widgets. Ils m'ont servi de support pour mes scripts Geektool. Mon but étant le minimalisme que tu trouves ça vide est un peu l'idée . Sans personnalité tu as peut être raison mais on ne peut pas être au top à chaque fois.
Toutefois merci de ton avis qui me permettra de progresser .


----------



## wath68 (14 Août 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Magnifique !

Joli boulot pour la date et l'heure .


----------



## wath68 (14 Août 2009)

Merci very much.


----------



## OuiOui (14 Août 2009)

Very Nice, Wath68 ;-) 
Avant de clicker je pensais que c'était un fond par défaut de leopard mais j'ai été agréablement surpris. 
Un lien pour le wall ? et un tuto pour l'heure ?


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Août 2009)

Je creuvais d'envie de faire un truc a la iPhone.. Premier jet..


_


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Je creuvais d'envie de faire un truc a la iPhone.. Premier jet..
> 
> 
> _



Personnellement, je suis pas fan du tout.. Mais alors pas du tout! (pour une fois :rateau: )
Je' suis beaucoup plus fana de ta musique par contre lol


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Personnellement, je suis pas fan du tout.. Mais alors pas du tout! (pour une fois :rateau: )
> Je' suis beaucoup plus fana de ta musique par contre lol



Ahah ok ok , ouai super morceaux .. j'adore mes icones la, le fond pas top mais pas mal , je vais m'en lasser en une journee je pense.. et je cherche un truc pour la poubelle..

Ca fait du bien de nouveau d'avoir des icones avec des couleurs, des jolies dessins et tout et tout :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Petite question à 2 balles: (je sais que c'est pas la bonne section du forum, mais c'est ici que je connais le plus de monde.. :rateau: )

Est-ce que qqn connait un équivalent à quicksilver, mais pour Itunes?

J'aimerais en effet pouvoir trouver la musique dont j'ai envie facilement pendant que surfe ou que je chatte sans devoir passer par le dock, cliquer sur itunes, trouver la barre de recherche, etc...


Je sais que je suis un peu paresseux, mais ca me faciliterait vraiment la vie et serait vraiment cool.

(Avec Spotlight, cela fonctionne plus ou moins, mais je suis emmerdé avec les autres fichiers.. J'aimerais vraiment qqchse de propre!


Merci pour vos futures idées


----------



## scherel (15 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> Petite question à 2 balles: (je sais que c'est pas la bonne section du forum, mais c'est ici que je connais le plus de monde.. :rateau: )
> 
> Est-ce que qqn connait un équivalent à quicksilver, mais pour Itunes?




Coversutra


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

scherel a dit:


> Coversutra



Oui, il a l'ait sympa... Par contre 15 neuros pour chercher ca musique, ca fait un peu cher!

Je vais tenter de trouver un equivalent gratuit, mais merci pour cette première piste.


----------



## wath68 (15 Août 2009)

Moi j'en ai un .... QuickSilver 

http://lifehacker.com/259373/control-itunes-with-quicksilver


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Bowtie est pas mal aussi, je ne sais pas si on sait chercher sa musique par contre mais il est hautement customisable.


----------



## Céréal Killa (15 Août 2009)

Moi j'utilise QS via un raccourci clavier qui me permet d'accéder à ma liste d'artiste et me lance automatiquement Itunes.
You Control: Tunes est aussi un super logiciel qui te permet est de contrôler et de gérer la liste d'artistes etc... Il est gratuit et très efficace et aussi entièrement paramétrable .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (15 Août 2009)

J'ai laissé tomber You Control Tunes, avec Quicksilver je ne m'en servais plus.


----------



## Céréal Killa (15 Août 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> J'ai laissé tomber You Control Tunes, avec Quicksilver je ne m'en servais plus.



Moi pareil  .


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Août 2009)

Les icones je peux vraiment plus !

C'est reparti, meme genre mais j'aime ->

Police Dock : copperplate gothic light (en capital)
Police iTunes geektools : Journal
Police Date geektools : Colonna MT


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Août 2009)

Moi je suis accroc pour les shorcuts a Spark et Google QSB


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Très joli bravo, continuez comme ça les gars .


----------



## flotow (15 Août 2009)

Juste pour vous remercier pour les coud'boules et les idées apportées (et qui ont été retenues !) il y a trois pages de cela :love:

Bonnes vacances


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Les icones je peux vraiment plus !
> 
> C'est reparti, meme genre mais j'aime ->
> 
> ...



J'prefere vachement celui là, mais je peux plus te cdb'ler.. :rateau:


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Août 2009)

mad-gecko a dit:


> J'prefere vachement celui là, mais je peux plus te cdb'ler.. :rateau:



Me quoi   ?


----------



## wath68 (15 Août 2009)

coup-d'bouler


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Août 2009)

Ahah ok 

Merci quand meme :d


----------



## Pantsu (16 Août 2009)

Wath68, un lien pour ton wall (j'adore) ?


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2009)

Pour le wall', il se trouve dans le pack livré avec Desktopia.

@ OuiOui : désolé, je n'avais pas vu ton message.
L'heure est affichée avec GeekTool, et la police c'est AiFragment, sur DaFont.


----------



## OuiOui (16 Août 2009)

Merci bien ;-)


----------



## DarkPeDrO (17 Août 2009)

Par contre les gars, je crois que j'ai un problème avec mon Dock, il ne veut plus être transparent, même quand je réactive l'option dans les préférences sytèmes. Je crois avoir mal modifié un des fichiers du Dock. La question ce serait, comment revenir à l'ancien, sachant que je n'ai pas en ma possession de sauvegardes récentes...?

Pouvez-vous m'aider?


----------



## DeepDark (17 Août 2009)

L'autre n'a pas fait long-feu (wath : ). Si vite que je n'ai même pas eu le temps de le poster  :love:
(mais sans l'horrible "TWO" que j'ai viré, d'ailleurs si ça intéresse quelqu'un...)



Donc mon nouveau, tout frais, trouvé il y a quelques minutes 




(clikimage)​

Toujours pas de dock.
Et l'envie de virer quelques icônes de la barre des menus pour la rendre plus légère (il existe une appli qui fait ça?  )


----------



## scherel (17 Août 2009)

Pas beaucoup de changement... :sleep:  mais bon voilà!

http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8033/smooth.png


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2009)

Très joli DeepDark :love:.


----------



## scherel (17 Août 2009)

arno1x a dit:


> encore un nouveau bureau... pour celui là, je suis partagé!... j'aime bien, je vais voir si je le garde.



Comment vous faites pour afficher l'agenda tout le long de l'ecran à gauche? C'est un script GeekTool?

Si oui, un petit lien s'il vous plaît?

Merci bien.


----------



## arno1x (17 Août 2009)

scherel a dit:


> Comment vous faites pour afficher l'agenda tout le long de l'ecran à gauche? C'est un script GeekTool?
> 
> Si oui, un petit lien s'il vous plaît?
> 
> Merci bien.



salut, facile c'est Eon et voilà le lien :
http://www.gosstech.ca/products/eon/


----------



## wath68 (18 Août 2009)




----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

scherel a dit:


> Pas beaucoup de changement... :sleep:  mais bon voilà!
> 
> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/8033/smooth.png



Comment tu fais pour rendre Adium complètement transparent? Parce que moi, j'ai beau mettre l'opacité à fond, il y a toujours la partie en haut avec les 3 boutons (fermer, réduire, agrandir).


----------



## wath68 (18 Août 2009)

Préférences Adium / Apparence / Type de fenêtre / Fenêtre sans bordure


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Préférences Adium / Apparence / Type de fenêtre / Fenêtre sans bordure



Yeah! Merci wath.

Et par contre, pour ce qu'il s'agit de mon problème de Dock, je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solutions, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider


----------



## wath68 (18 Août 2009)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Par contre les gars, je crois que j'ai un problème avec mon Dock, il ne veut plus être transparent, même quand je réactive l'option dans les préférences systèmes.



Tu parles du Dock, ou bien de la barre des Menus ?
Il n'y a pas d'options pour rendre le dock transparent dans les préférences systèmes.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu parles du Dock, ou bien de la barre des Menus ?
> Il n'y a pas d'options pour rendre le dock transparent dans les préférences systèmes.



Euh oui, pardon, la barre du haut.


----------



## wath68 (18 Août 2009)

As-tu installé Magnifique, ou un autre programme pour modifier cette barre ?

Il me semble qu'avec Magnifique il y a une option "retour à l'apparence par défaut",
à confirmer.


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Août 2009)

Salut! Mon Nouveau....


----------



## 217ae1 (18 Août 2009)

@ Céréal Killa: un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Août 2009)

Si tu veux je peux te donner cette photo mais seulement si tu est gentil parce que c'est moi qui l'ai faite .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

Très beau Céréal Killa :love:.


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Août 2009)

Merci les gars ça me va droit au coeur !


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

Par contre, je viens de télécharger et installer Magnifique, mais je n'arrive pas à télécharger un thème (dans la liste déroulante du bas) il m'affiche toujours une erreur AppleScript du genre:



> ditto: Black Mac OS X.mfq.plugin/preview.png: No such file or directory
> ditto: Couldn't read pkzip signature. (1)


Que faire?


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Août 2009)

Sélectionne ton thème dans la liste déroulante et en haut à droite apparaîtra "download now" clique dessus et tu obtiendras le thème.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

Oui, c'est bien ce que je fais, mais ça n'a pas l'air de marcher...


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Août 2009)

essaie cela alors. Va sur le site de Magnifique télécharge un thème puis glisse le dépose le dans l'interface de Magnifique et dis moi ce qu'il en est.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

oui, là c'est bon ça marche 

Mais pourquoi je ne peux pas l'utiliser directement depuis l'application? C'est quand même bien pratique...


----------



## Céréal Killa (18 Août 2009)

Je ne sais pas mais suis content pour toi que ça marche .


----------



## DarkPeDrO (18 Août 2009)

OUKii, merci


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Août 2009)

@ 217ae1 j'adore.. un lien pour le wall ? je veux le mettre maintenant ! 

C'est sobre et j'aime bien ce Dock, il va bien avec les icones..


----------



## Céréal Killa (19 Août 2009)

Je pense que celui-ci est de circonstance aujourd'hui


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Rafraîchissant :love:, un lien pour le fond d'écran ? Merci .


----------



## Céréal Killa (19 Août 2009)

@C0rentin: le wall est une photo de moi . Mais demain matin je vous mettrai les liens vers mes photos. En vous remerciant tous pour vos appréciations....


----------



## scherel (19 Août 2009)

Fresh.....

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/72/image1s.png


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> @C0rentin: le wall est une photo de moi . Mais demain matin je vous mettrai les liens vers mes photos. En vous remerciant tous pour vos appréciations....



Génial 

Très joli scherel :love:.


----------



## Rez2a (20 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> @C0rentin: le wall est une photo de moi .



Ah ouais, c'est toi sur le bateau ? 

Joli scherel, tu aurais un lien pour le wallpaper ?


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Août 2009)

@c0rentin:http://www.toofiles.com/fr/t/images/8894_etretat_215.jpg

@217ae1:http://www.toofiles.com/fr/t/images/etretat_196-copie.jpg


et pour ceux que ça pourrait intéressé.....http://www.flickr.com/photos/41603632@N05/sets/72157621966571769/


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2009)

Fond d'écran à télécharger ici.


----------



## Bazinga (20 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> IMG
> 
> Fond d'écran à télécharger ici.


 

Je n'ai qu'un seul mot qui me vien à l'esprit: "Waaaaaw!"

Par contre, le lien du wall ne fonctionen pas: 



> *Gone*
> 
> The requested resource
> /fr_11_~_Cloud_Canyon_Expedition.html
> is no longer available on this server and there is no forwarding address. Please remove all references to this resource.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Août 2009)

Ah ? Chez moi, il marche. 

EDIT : réessaie de cliquer sur le lien et, si tu vois l'image, tu cliques dessus pour l'avoir en plus grand.


----------



## scherel (20 Août 2009)

Wall: http://media.levitationdesign.com/wallpaper/Weathered-Retro-Leather.png

Merci les gars ça fait plaisir...


----------



## link.javaux (20 Août 2009)

new


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Août 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> new



@link ton lien marche pas !


----------



## scherel (20 Août 2009)

si clique sur la petit tête


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Août 2009)

Ah ouais ?! Evidemment....
Donc après avoir cliqué au bon endroit.... Link comme d'hab tu es très inspiré et j'aime beaucoup ton style .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

Link, à quoi correspond le nombre 63 en bas à droite


----------



## link.javaux (20 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Link, à quoi correspond le nombre 63 en bas à droite



ma batterie, elle est sur mes screen depuis lonnnngtemps


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> @ 217ae1 j'adore.. un lien pour le wall ? je veux le mettre maintenant !
> 
> C'est sobre et j'aime bien ce Dock, il va bien avec les icones..



merci !
je ne sais plus d'où il vient rateau je l'ai uploadé ici.


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Août 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> merci !
> je ne sais plus d'où il vient rateau je l'ai uploadé ici.



Merci !


----------



## Céréal Killa (20 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> @c0rentin:http://www.toofiles.com/fr/t/images/8894_etretat_215.jpg
> 
> @217ae1:http://www.toofiles.com/fr/t/images/etretat_196-copie.jpg
> 
> ...



Effectivement il semble y avoir un problème avec mes liens. Voici pour toi 217ae1:Ici

Et pour toi c0rentin:Ici
Désolé!:rose::rose:


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Août 2009)

merci beaucoup !


----------



## Céréal Killa (21 Août 2009)

Super ! et je dis pas ça parceque c'est ma photo !


----------



## scherel (21 Août 2009)

SOOOOO FRESHHHH 

Voilà un pti peu de changements....

http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/2692/image1esw.png

Mais surtout pour vous dire: j'ai trouvé un très bon tuto (anglais) pour changer la police système de léopard sans passer par shapeshifter ou autre... 

Voir ici:    http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16793121&p=1

En tous cas pour moi ça a marché et j'ai rien installé.
Si jamais vous avez besoin d'aide n'hésitez pas.

Stan


----------



## 217ae1 (21 Août 2009)

@ Céréal: merci !

@ Killascherel: super desk !


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Août 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> @ Céréal: merci !
> 
> @ Killascherel: super desk !



Ahah t'es perdu dans les noms ?? 


Scherel super desk ! Meme les details ! Et par contre ton lien mac them marche pas chez moi :S


----------



## Céréal Killa (21 Août 2009)

QUOI !!!!!! Qu'entends-je ? Qu'ouïe-je ? 217ae1 mélange mon nom avec celui de Scherel. T'as pas lu mon pseudo? Moi j'suis un fou dans ma tête ! Suis un Céréal Killa , le Silence des Moutons et tout et tout :hein::hein::hein::hein:
Bon t'as de la chance j't'aime bien.....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

Stop le HS svp 

@ scherel : joli desk .


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ahah t'es perdu dans les noms ??



désolé, j'ai écrit les noms en premier et j'ai fais les espaces après. :rose:

je ne peux plus éditer.




			
				etienne000 a dit:
			
		

> Stop le HS svp


----------



## Î©mega (22 Août 2009)

http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/Image1-c95eaf4332.jpg


Gros changement, plus de dock / wall sombre, place à la clarté.


----------



## Céréal Killa (22 Août 2009)

Très chouette celui-là .


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Août 2009)

Ah ouai beau boulot !

Tres propre et bien arrangé, equilibré, j'adore..

Les icones viennent d'ou ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

Très joli vos derniers "shots", beaucoup de boulot .


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2009)

Yep, je suis d'accord.
De bien belles photos aussi.

J'en profite pour poster le mien :


----------



## Î©mega (23 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ah ouai beau boulot !
> 
> Tres propre et bien arrangé, equilibré, j'adore..
> 
> Les icones viennent d'ou ?




Oulaaa les icônes, j'en ai pris de plusieurs pack, mais j'ai tout trouver sur deviantart, j'vais voir si je les retrouve !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Yep, je suis d'accord.
> De bien belles photos aussi.
> 
> J'en profite pour poster le mien :



Il est magnifique ton fond d'écran, tu connais la suite 

 merci.


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2009)

grazie very much.

C'est un fond d'écran de chez VladStudio, avec l'appli Wallpaper Clocks.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

Merci .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

Bonsoir à vous, voici une capture de mon bureau. Je fais très simple depuis que j'ai appris à me servir de spotlight (niveau b-a-b-a ). Les icônes, j'en ai fait un nuage : je ne garde plus que l'essentiel : le finder, ce que je dois (encore) lire et la poubelle. 
Pour le wall, David Lanham :

[URL=http://img33.imageshack.us/i/19827924.tif/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Août 2009)

domdom1 a dit:


> Bonsoir à vous, voici une capture de mon bureau. Je fais très simple depuis que j'ai appris à me servir de spotlight (niveau b-a-b-a ). Les icônes, j'en ai fait un nuage : je ne garde plus que l'essentiel : le finder, ce que je dois (encore) lire et la poubelle.
> Pour le wall, David Lanham :
> 
> [URL=http://img33.imageshack.us/i/19827924.tif/]
> ...



joli desk !

si tu veux éviter d'avoir l'icône de "capture" dans le dock, tu peux faire la capture en appuyant sur control + maj + 3


----------



## badboyprod (23 Août 2009)

Hello tout le monde! 

Voici mon nouveau Desk ansi que les changements dans Finder

Par contre j'aimerais changer la barre de menu des idées comment faire?

Merci


----------



## Céréal Killa (23 Août 2009)

Teste Magnifique  !


----------



## Î©mega (23 Août 2009)

Encore moi, l'autre fond d'écran n'a pas tenu longtemps j'aimais pas trop  
http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/Image1-d83643f889.jpg

______________

Wath magnifique desk, et merciiiii du site, c'est énorme ! :love:


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2009)

Merci.

Personnellement je préférais le précédent.
Les fonds avec des planètes rajoutées on en a un peu trop vu, je trouve.
Comme les montgolfières d'ailleurs.


----------



## Î©mega (23 Août 2009)

Ha, moi j'aime bien, pas original mais bon.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Août 2009)

&#937;mega;5189831 a dit:
			
		

> Encore moi, l'autre fond d'écran n'a pas tenu longtemps j'aimais pas trop
> http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/Image1-d83643f889.jpg
> 
> ______________
> ...



J'aime pas le wall... Peut-être parce que je l'ai déjà vu ailleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Personnellement je préférais le précédent.
> Les fonds avec des planètes rajoutées on en a un peu trop vu, je trouve.
> Comme les montgolfières d'ailleurs.



T'as quoi contre les mongolfières ? 

&#937;mega : j'aime pas les icones , mais c'est subjectif


----------



## Î©mega (24 Août 2009)

Wath t'avais raison pour le wall avec les planètes. 

http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/Image2-51f6c4364.jpg
C'est mieux je pense ! 


Par contre désolé Etienne y a encore les mêmes icônes, je les adore perso.


----------



## Céréal Killa (24 Août 2009)

Moi aussi je trouve ça beaucoup mieux .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

J'aime beaucoup également mais je trouve que tu devrais agrandir un poil ton Dock pour le sublimer .


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2009)

Yep, vraiment très joli.

Et puis Marilyn Manson, au pied d'un arbre, à l'ombre, c'est très poétique.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

&#937;mega;5190743 a dit:
			
		

> Wath t'avais raison pour le wall avec les planètes.
> 
> http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/Image2-51f6c4364.jpg
> C'est mieux je pense !
> ...



Me suis trompé de desk 
Tes icones sont sublimes , j'ai confondu les noms .


----------



## Î©mega (24 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup à tous ! 
Vraiment content que ça vous plaise, et à moi aussi !


----------



## lekos (24 Août 2009)

badboyprod a dit:


> Hello tout le monde!
> 
> Voici mon nouveau Desk ansi que les changements dans Finder
> 
> ...


Superbes icônes. Tu les as trouvé où ? Merci


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (24 Août 2009)

Nouveau :





Je ne sais pas quoi mettre comme icônes sur mon desk, par contre.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

Dock gris/icones noires (black system , blob etc).


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Août 2009)

A ben moi pour Omega certes c'est du deja vu les planetes mais je trouvais que le premier wall mettait plus en valeur la profondeur.. je preferais largement (et puis je connais trop le 2e wall )

Et puis top ta musique 

Et puis top tes icones 

Et a Domdom1 : MERCIII mais alors qu'est-ce que je suis con, c'est un fait et je me le suis encore prouvé a moi meme. C'est pas vrai ca.. JAMAIS j'ai utilisé Sporlight  Et me suis fait c** avec tout un tas d'appli pour lancer les programmes et pour chercher des trucs..
Quand j'ai vu ton post me suis dit "mais pk il dit ca sur Spotlight " Ah ben j'ai compris ouai.. J'ai fais cmd+espace, taper "adi" et entree.. et tatata.. adium est lancé ! Magique ! (vachement :mouais ahah
C'est bon allez, c'est parti pour le menage dans le Dock 

Et top le desk de Wath !


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Août 2009)

Celui la qu'un gars a posé dans le sujet sur GeekTools, je l'ai trouvé pas mal du tout (l'idee des lignes de categories sur le desk) 

Et je veuuuxxx son grannnnd ecrannn :love:


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2009)

Je ne comprend pas, il est à qui ce desk' ?

En tout cas, ça ressemble à un explorateur Windows, je n'aime pas du tout.

@ Marie : très élégant ... avec juste le dock qui me dérange un peu. La couleur peut-être ...
Le wall' c'est une création personnelle ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2009)

C'est vrai de plus je trouve que tu devrais changer les icônes par défaut mais si ça te plaît tant mieux .


----------



## Céréal Killa (25 Août 2009)

My new One...


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Août 2009)

WOW  trop beau !


----------



## Céréal Killa (26 Août 2009)

!J'aime les wall gris. Ils s'accordent parfaitement avec le jeu d'icônes que j'ai créé. Et en plus malgré toutes les infos que j'aime voir afficher c'est toujours très light .


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2009)

excellent.

Par contre, j'ai remarqué 2 petits trucs avec les wall' horloges de chez VladStudio :

- quand on a la barre des menus translucide, on voit, dessous, le fond d'écran original.
Seules solutions trouvées : mettre la barre en opaque, ou bien charger le même fond que l'horloge, mais en version fond d'écran.

- je viens d'essayer le logiciel Ecoute, et impossible d'afficher la pochette parce qu'en fait elle se place sous le fond d'écran horloge.


----------



## Céréal Killa (26 Août 2009)

Je dirai même plus ma liste de contacts Adium réagit bizarrement et geektool aussi. Le wall semble être au dessus de certaines fenêtres.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Celui la qu'un gars a posé dans le sujet sur GeekTools, je l'ai trouvé pas mal du tout (l'idee des lignes de categories sur le desk)
> 
> Et je veuuuxxx son grannnnd ecrannn :love:



J'adore


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas, il est à qui ce desk' ?
> 
> En tout cas, ça ressemble à un explorateur Windows, je n'aime pas du tout.
> 
> ...



Merci 
Le wall est une création personnelle, en effet. Je cherche toujours un dock qui me plaise... Quand j'aurai trouvé, je remettrai une capture


----------



## palmagora (26 Août 2009)

Céréal Killa a dit:


> My new One...



J'adore !! Comment puis-je avoir le même ?! Merci de tes lumières !


----------



## Kukana (26 Août 2009)

*Dirty*


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Août 2009)

WOW 

Je suis completement litteralement profondement subjugué par ton Desk. re-WOW 

Je veux STP ton fond d'ecran, et juste un rappelle du nom de ton Dock que t'as du trouver sur leoparddock.com ?

Quelle harmonie ! Moi je mettrais (je vais) des icones transparents un peu ''vitrés'' (je sais pas si je suis clair) pour augmenter l'effet glossy que t'as tres bien reussit..

Super


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Août 2009)

Joli fond d'écran. Où l'as-tu trouvé ?


----------



## Orphanis (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

@ Kukana, 

J'adore ton bureau, je me permets de te poser deux questions: 
 1- Comment tu fais pour séparer les icones dans ton dock ? 
 2- Où je pourrais trouver des petites boites à travers lesquelles on peut voir les fichiers. 


Merci


----------



## link.javaux (26 Août 2009)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonjour Kukana,
> 
> J'adore ton bureau, je me permets de te poser deux questions:
> 1- Comment tu fais pour séparer les icones dans ton dock ?
> ...



1; Avec un logiciel (Onyx, Secret etc), voici un screen pour le logiciel SuperDocker; <image>
2; voici un lien deviantART, ce n'est pas le seul mais il y en a déjà pas mal, tape "Stack icon" un peu partout (google, etc) et tu trouveras plus surement. Sinon le lien


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (26 Août 2009)

L'un de mes derniers desks sous Leopard, sans doute :





Wall : Lands of Eternal Harmony
Icônes du dock : WRMZ


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

Attends un peu avant la maj 

Pas mal sauf le dock sinon .


----------



## Orphanis (26 Août 2009)

> 2; voici un lien deviantART, ce n'est pas le seul mais il y en a déjà pas mal, tape "Stack icon" un peu partout (google, etc) et tu trouveras plus surement. Sinon le lien



Bonjour

Merci pour l'explication, mais j'aurais quand même besoin d'un éclaircissement: comment utiliser les "Icon Stark" afin que les documents apparaissent comme sur le bureau de  Kukana ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2009)

Tu mets des espaces au nom du stack (en mettant le stack dans ton dossier).


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Août 2009)

Ouai, tu mes les stacks dans le dossier que tu mets dans le Dock, genre applications, tu glisses le stacks dedans, et tu le renommes, en mettant un espace comme seule lettre de nom 

MarieStockholm tu peux me filer ton wall stp ?
Et Kukana aussi please


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2009)

Tout est posté dans les coups de coeur


----------



## Céréal Killa (26 Août 2009)

palmagora a dit:


> J'adore !! Comment puis-je avoir le même ?! Merci de tes lumières !



Le fond d'écran vient de chez Vladstudio et le lien est cité par Wath quelques posts plus haut. Les icônes sont de moi. Il y a aussi Bowtie+ Yahoo!Widget qui fonctionnent pour les infos affichés.


----------



## Kukana (27 Août 2009)

bon en voila je crois que tout est dit, désolé de ma non réactivité mais bon je dormais :rose:
Si quelqu'un a besoin d'aide je peux peut être aider

Merci


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Août 2009)

Merci ca faisait un moment que j'etais pas allé dans nos coups de coeur


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Août 2009)

J'ai changé le dock et retouché le wall :


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Ca , c'est magnifique !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Clair :love:

Bon dès demain on aura un autre félin à dompter .


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

Petit chanceux


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Août 2009)

Ouai excellente retouche..

Pour demain un petit conseil : je ne m'etale pas sur le sujet ici mais *vraiment* virer les themes modifies que vous avez fait, remettez Leopard a son apparence normale.. virer Magnifique etc.. le GUI est different et pourrait faire serieusement planter votre systeme.. voila c'est tout


----------



## Damze (27 Août 2009)

J'aimerais bien savoir où est ce qu'on peut trouver le fichier pour avoir le même icône des applications lancés sur le desktop de kukana.


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2009)

Tu parles de quoi ?
Des indicateurs ronds et bleus ?

Si c'est ça, tu peux les trouver ici :
http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16784360


----------



## Damze (27 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu parles de quoi ?
> Des indicateurs ronds et bleus ?
> 
> Si c'est ça, tu peux les trouver ici :
> http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16784360



Exactly ! Merci ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------

Et revoila mon bureau après quelques modifications  Ca rend tellement mieux ici


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Petit chanceux



Pas pour moi malheureusement 

Très joli Damze .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas pour moi malheureusement
> 
> Très joli Damze .



Hé , moi , j'ai snow leopard , mais j'ai pas le mac intel qui va avec 

Sympa damze


----------



## Bazinga (28 Août 2009)

Damze a dit:


> Et revoila mon bureau après quelques modifications  Ca rend tellement mieux ici



Tres joli, mais ton image haute résolution est vraiment pas fair play avec ma connexion! vraiment pas sympa


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Août 2009)

Excusez moi mais je crois qu'on ne peut plus accéder au contenu des paquets sur Snow Leo. J'ai voulu installé les indicateurs dont vous parlez au dessus et que j'avais deja installé sur Leo a la main en les remplacant et comme je n'arrive pas a accéder au contenu du paquet j'ai pas reussi. J'ai donc essayé par candy bar et je n'arrive pas non plus a installer les indicateurs. Please help !


----------



## wath68 (28 Août 2009)

Ben si, on peut encore accéder aux paquets.


----------



## Smaxintosh (28 Août 2009)

Oui en fait j'avais pas reussi a retrouver le dossier avec les png des indicateurs.

Par contre je défie quiconque de changer les icones itunes, mail, dashboard, Safari etc. 

Le copié collé d'une icone dans les information ne fonctionne plus, et de remplacer l'icone a l'aide de candybar ou liteicon non plus ...


----------



## Î©mega (28 Août 2009)

Ça me le fait aussi sans Snow Leopard.

Genre avec safari je fais ça : Je duplique Safari, je supprime l'original, je renomme "Safari - Copie" en "Safari".

Tu fais ta manip' lire les informations et tout ça et là ça marche.


----------



## wath68 (28 Août 2009)

Ça marche encore avec Snow Leo', mais maintenant il faut fouiller dans le dossier "Resources" à la recherche du fichiers .icns

Premier desk' sous SL, rien de neuf :


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

Tu as réussi à changer les icones via candybar ?

Merci .


----------



## wath68 (28 Août 2009)

Comme dit plus haut, il faut les changer à la main, en cherchant l'icône dans les resources (clic droit, afficher le contenu du paquet, contents, resources)
Par exemple :
pour Mail, il faut changer app.icns
pour Safari, compass.icns,
etc

Pour le Finder et la corbeille, CandyBar.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

avec  candybar s'est bon sauf itunes


----------



## Damze (28 Août 2009)

J'ai commander le DVD, devrait arriver dans pas longtemps.

Pas très cool si faut changer toutes le bidouilles pour faire de la customization... :S


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2009)

Merci pour l'info .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Ça marche encore avec Snow Leo', mais maintenant il faut fouiller dans le dossier "Resources" à la recherche du fichiers .icns
> 
> Premier desk' sous SL, rien de neuf :



Tu as juste fait une mise à jour ? Tu n'as pas fait une réinstallation complète ?

Les icônes ont été changées lors de l'installation ? (applications, dossiers, ...) ?


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2009)

Je n'ai pas fais de clean-install, mais juste installé SL par-dessus Leo.

Tout ce qui est Dossiers, Dock et Appli Apple s'est remis comme au départ, c-a-d dossiers bleus, safari bleu etc


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Août 2009)

Y plus rapide... tu ouvres quand même l'icone via pomme+i ensuite il faut juste changer l'autorisation d'écrire (tout en bas... everyone->ecriture&lecture) tu changes ton icones et tu remets tout en place  

Sinon Wath tu l'as eu ou ton walll


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2009)

Ici : http://da-nadda.deviantart.com/art/reMix-set-Clean-version-101177829


----------



## Caddie Rider (29 Août 2009)

Merci viel mal


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2009)

Et voilà, après changement de dock, mon définitif :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2009)

Très joli et merci pour ta réponse rapide l'ami .


----------



## Bazinga (29 Août 2009)

Mais quel plaisir de voir ces nouvelles création


----------



## Selthis (30 Août 2009)

Le miens en ce moment, pas le temps de retoucher un peu la photo, le week end prochain sûrement.
(D'ailleurs, Snow Leopard intègre t'il quelques nouveau Wallpa de base ?)

http://joffreyd.com/macg/screen2.png


----------



## Damze (30 Août 2009)

Selthis a dit:


> (D'ailleurs, Snow Leopard intègre t'il quelques nouveau Wallpa de base ?)



Oui, évidemment on a le droit au nouveau wallpaper venue de l'espace (il est un peu + rosé celui là je crois), après je ne sais pas si de nouveau sont dessus, sûrement, mais je préfère garder le mien en tout cas


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Août 2009)

Ouai il en integre de nouveaux, tout aussi beaux et surprenants par leur authenticité :mouais:


----------



## Î©mega (30 Août 2009)

Quelqu'un pour nous les montrer ?


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2009)

http://www.iphonezine.fr/2009/08/les-futurs-wallpapers-de-snowleopard/


----------



## Selthis (30 Août 2009)

Merci beaucoup pour le lien !
Certains sont vraiments sublimes, on à même droit à du Hokusai 
Ceux avec les bébètes félines rendent super bien


----------



## spike33127 (30 Août 2009)

salut a tous , voila donc la customisation que j'avait fait sur mon Imac 24" depuis cela a encore changé :

Cartoon Style :





Blanc Laqué & Alumi :





voila , merci beaucoup !!


----------



## Céréal Killa (31 Août 2009)

spike33127 a dit:


> salut a tous , voila donc la customisation que j'avait fait sur mon Imac 24" depuis cela a encore changé :
> 
> Cartoon Style :
> 
> ...



Le cartoon style me plaît beaucoup malgré qu'il fasse "enfants". L'autre n'est pas terrible pour moi.


----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2009)

A choisir, je prendrais le 2ème, mais juste le fond d'écran, même si je ne sais pas qui c'est.


Encore du changement.
Le meilleur acteur du monde :


----------



## Céréal Killa (31 Août 2009)

Fan à mort.......de Star Wars 
Mais ton desk est bien aussi .


----------



## Smaxintosh (31 Août 2009)

Eh bien moi j'ai une derniere question, il y a un truc que je ne sais pas faire, c'est creer des espaces dans le dock ou mettre d'autres app d'un coté ou de l'autre de la séparation en pointillé comme dans le premier desk de spike


----------



## Céréal Killa (31 Août 2009)

Moi pour créer des espaces dans le dock j'utilise Docker et pour glisser une app dans le dock tu n'as que à la glisser dedans ( côté gauche de la séparation) et côté droit tu glisses les dossiers dont tu veux faire une pile.
Si c'est la première fois que tu le fais il faudra t'identifier en et mettre ton mp.


----------



## Damze (31 Août 2009)

spike33127 a dit:


> salut a tous , voila donc la customisation que j'avait fait sur mon Imac 24" depuis cela a encore changé :
> 
> Cartoon Style :
> 
> ...



Sympa celui avec la fille dessus 
Haa toi aussi tu aime bien les OST des jeux vidéos ? (Vagabond de Greenskeepers  )


----------



## lainbebop (31 Août 2009)

Voilà le mien,
pas trop de modifs des icones, sinon je trouve ça trop uniforme...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Août 2009)

Est-ce qu'ont peut me rappeler comment changer l'icône des stacks, et où en trouver de jolies? 

Et mon nouveau desk sur Snow Leopard 

http://img408.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran20090831115.png/


----------



## poiro (31 Août 2009)

wath68, peux tu donner un lien pour ton wall stp, il est trop bien...
merci


----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2009)

Merci.

C'est un wall' que j'ai modifié.
Tu peux trouver l'original ici :
http://images.google.fr/images?q=r2-d2&hl=fr&safe=off&sa=N&um=1&imgsz=xga


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (31 Août 2009)

Premier sous Snow :





Belle bête :love: et avec de chouettes fonds d'écrans en prime :rose:

J'ai juste pas trouvé comment faire pour changer facilement l'icône d'une application native.


----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2009)

C'est vrai qu'il y en a de très beaux, surtout tout les "aquatiques".

Pour les icônes, il faut chercher l'icône à remplacer dans le dossier "Resources" (comme pour iCal dans Leopard).

Ceux que j'ai changé pour le moment :
- Safari : compass.icns
- iTunes : iTunes.icns
- Carnet d'adresse : appIcon.icns
- QuickTime Player X : QuickTimePlayerX.icns
- Aperçu : preview.icns
- Mail : app.icns


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Premier sous Snow



Très joli bravo Marie :love:.


----------



## 217ae1 (31 Août 2009)

lainbebop a dit:


> Voilà le mien,
> pas trop de modifs des icones, sinon je trouve ça trop uniforme...



un lien pour les icônes du dock d'iLife et d'iWork ?


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Septembre 2009)

lainbebop a dit:


> Voilà le mien,
> pas trop de modifs des icones, sinon je trouve ça trop uniforme...



Ouai moi aussi, j'aimerais bien ton icone de Finder et celui de Mail please.. merci


----------



## bartmanb (1 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à Tous,

Et voilà mon premier post dans cette section, et mon premier desktop sous snow leopard  
 1st Desktop Snow Leopard ​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2009)

Bienvenue !

Pas mal pour un début, à part les stacks .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Septembre 2009)

Lien


----------



## this (3 Septembre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> un lien pour les icônes du dock d'iLife et d'iWork ?



http://infopower.deviantart.com/art/iWork-iLife-09-folder-icons-110392727


----------



## Bombigolo (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour 
quelqu'un pourrait me rappeler ou se trouve l'emplacement de l'image en fond
d'ecran , au demarrage , lors du choix du compte ?

J'en avais une perso , et Snow me l'a virée :mouais:

merci

Désolé , je viens de retrouver (  système/bibliothèque/coreservices/defaultsdesktop.jpg )


----------



## Spec (4 Septembre 2009)

Bon voilà le mien !! Y'a juste les icones que j'arrive plus à changer mais en attendant le voilà:


----------



## bou-cup (4 Septembre 2009)

Spec a dit:


> Bon voilà le mien !! Y'a juste les icones que j'arrive plus à changer mais en attendant le voilà:



Oh purée, superbe le fond d'écran, tu aurai un lien pour le partager s'il te plait ?


----------



## Spec (4 Septembre 2009)

http://SpeedD.deviantart.com/art/Apple-Dash-Colourized-102776898


----------



## JustMeJulien (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, mon petit dernier :




Lien direct image non redimensionnée : http://img197.imageshack.us/img197/6379/image1ui.jpg


----------



## numsix (4 Septembre 2009)

​
Ca faisait longtemps.... Je voulais attendre snow leopard, mais je l'ai pas encore ....


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2009)

De toute manière ça ne change rien (SL) et c'est très joli, de plus content de te revoir .


----------



## SirG (4 Septembre 2009)

Le petit dernier pour préparer la tournée.


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2009)

Je me demande encore ce qu'il leur a pris de choisir une police aussi laide.
Et la pochette de SOTU ... no comment.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

SirG a dit:


> Le petit dernier pour préparer la tournée.



Sobre et minimaliste, j'adore :love:.


----------



## Damze (5 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Lien



C'est marrant, on se croirait dans Crysis vue la végétation (palmier avec les grandes feuilles  )


----------



## Î©mega (5 Septembre 2009)

http://www.noelshack.com/up/aab/image1-411965bd3.jpg

Juste le wall' qui a changé


----------



## 217ae1 (5 Septembre 2009)

un desk prêt pour l'hiver...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

Joli tu es sous SL ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2009)

je dirais non puisque l'heure sur la barre n'est pas complète.


----------



## wath68 (5 Septembre 2009)

Retour aux Blob ...




*- Tapisserie : http://steampunkwallpaper.com*


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joli tu es sous SL ?



merci.
non je ne suis pas sous SL. 

qui est sous SL ?


----------



## Florian1293 (6 Septembre 2009)

http://skitch.com/florian1293/b6f8a/fullscreen


http://skitch.com/florian1293/b6f8a/fullscreenClick for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch​
Basic pour l'instant


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Septembre 2009)

@ Florian1293: joli, mais le dock est surchargé.


----------



## Florian1293 (6 Septembre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> @ Florian1293: joli, mais le dock est surchargé.



En effet


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2009)

+1 pour le dock.

@ 217ae1 : je suis sous SL, tout roule, zéro problème.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Retour aux Blob ...



Ça te réussit, magnifique :love:.


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2009)

Merci Boss


----------



## Pil (6 Septembre 2009)

Après un mois sur mac, le mien


Laissez vos critiques pour m'améliorer, merci 

PS: Wath d'où viennent tes icônes stp?


----------



## Florian1293 (6 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Retour aux Blob ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très sobre. Juste une question, sur la gauche la fenêtre "Contacts" qu'est-ce?


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2009)

@ Pil : les icônes c'est le pack Blob Au Mieux, de Martin Lexow

@ Florian1293 : il s'agit d'Adium, avec le skin HUD


----------



## Florian1293 (6 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Florian1293 : il s'agit d'Adium, avec le skin HUD



Très sympa


----------



## nemrod (6 Septembre 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch​
> Basic pour l'instant



Salut, le disque dur externe, c'est un MacWay (MacPower), tu en est content ? Comment est-il niveau bruit ? Merci


----------



## Florian1293 (7 Septembre 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut, le disque dur externe, c'est un MacWay (MacPower), tu en est content ? Comment est-il niveau bruit ? Merci



Alors il s'agit de cet article: http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/9503

J'en suis très satisfais, à l'intérieur j'ai deux HD de 640Gb chacun en Raid 0 et le boîtier est très silencieux.


----------



## numsix (7 Septembre 2009)

​
Snow Leopard, #1. Pas d'immenses changements, j'ai toujours été un fervant adepte de la sobriété ....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

:love:, bon faut que je qu'installe ce foutu félin.


----------



## numsix (7 Septembre 2009)

Oui il est vraiment pas mal, niveau réactivité, ca change un peu, .... Enfin bon, ca fait que deux jours que je l'ai, ...


----------



## nemrod (7 Septembre 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Alors il s'agit de cet article: http://www.nextway.ch/product_info.php/products_id/9503
> 
> J'en suis très satisfais, à l'intérieur j'ai deux HD de 640Gb chacun en Raid 0 et le boîtier est très silencieux.



Merci


----------



## link.javaux (7 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> :love:, bon faut que je qu'installe ce foutu félin.



pas le seul


----------



## wath68 (8 Septembre 2009)

Un nouveau-vieux ...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Magnifique , c'est classe et sobre à la fois , bravo.

Ps : c'est quoi le dock ?


----------



## wath68 (8 Septembre 2009)

Merci.

Le dock c'est Niqu Dock 1.2


----------



## Florian1293 (9 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Un nouveau-vieux ...




Hoooooo boooooooooo, vraiment super!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

bravo .


----------



## Rez2a (10 Septembre 2009)

Le mien actuel, j'ai un peu la flemme de remodifier mes icônes après avoir installé SL mais ça viendra...


----------



## Ralph_ (11 Septembre 2009)

je crois qu'on es plein a avoir acheté SL et ne pas l'avoir installé tout de suite


----------



## wath68 (11 Septembre 2009)

Vous attendez quoi ? la 10.6.57 ?


----------



## poiro (11 Septembre 2009)

Mon bureau...
Période Star Wars


----------



## Fìx (11 Septembre 2009)

poiro a dit:


> Mon bureau...
> Période Star Wars



Terrible le fond d'écran! 

Peux l'avoir dis??! :rose:


----------



## poiro (11 Septembre 2009)

http://www.cubeecraft.com/blog/stuff/

plein de tailles dispo...


----------



## Fìx (11 Septembre 2009)

poiro a dit:


> http://www.cubeecraft.com/blog/stuff/
> 
> plein de tailles dispo...



Super!!!  Merci! 

Ma belle va adorer! :love:


----------



## Rez2a (11 Septembre 2009)

Et bien tout compte fait, je suis tombé amoureux du wallpaper posté par wath68 dans les coups de coeur, allez savoir pourquoi...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> je crois qu'on es plein a avoir acheté SL et ne pas l'avoir installé tout de suite



Tu l'as dit (j'attends Onyx) . Très joli Rez2a .


----------



## F118I4 (11 Septembre 2009)

*Dirty*​


----------



## Î©mega (11 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Un nouveau-vieux ...



Classe, j'ai déjà vu plusieurs fois ce wall mais je sais plus ou, un lien please ? 

Edit : j'ai trouvé en fait ^^
http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1819/bird_on_a_branch.html


----------



## Maximouse (12 Septembre 2009)

Très longtemps


----------



## Ralph_ (12 Septembre 2009)

Je ne veux pas pourir le sujet mais...



wath68 a dit:


> Vous attendez quoi ? la 10.6.57 ?



Non, mais je l'ai installé après une semaine...ceci dit, pas exempt de bug



C0rentin a dit:


> Tu l'as dit (j'attends Onyx) . Très joli Rez2a .


bah je trouve dommage de ne pas l'installer pour ça parce que :
- Onyx faut pas en abuser
- Malgré les bugs, il tourne globalement mieux que léo

@Maximouse, très joli dock et sympa les couleurs utilisées


----------



## Pil (12 Septembre 2009)

Dites ce que vous en pensez pour m'améliorer. Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Septembre 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


>



snapshooter fonctionne sous SL ?! 
sinon, j'aime bien ton desk !

@ Pil joli desk !


----------



## F118I4 (12 Septembre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> snapshooter fonctionne sous SL ?!
> sinon, j'aime bien ton desk !


 Merci, Snapshooter fonctionne comme sous Leopard avec Rosetta.


----------



## tabaluga72 (12 Septembre 2009)

Rien de bien flashy (je n'aime pas les fond d'écrans clairs ou colorés...).

j'ai juste repris l'idée d'un des bureaux posté ici


----------



## maiwen (12 Septembre 2009)

en effet faudrait ptet penser à trier  trop d'icones (et d'indications en général) sur le bureau à mon gout mais autrement un bien joli desk  j'aime bien le fond sombre et sobre comme ça


----------



## aCLR (12 Septembre 2009)

@ tabaluga72

L'icône d'allocation de mémoire dans la barre de menu, c'est uniquement disponible sous 10.5 ?

Autrement, comme maiwen, c'est un peu chargé sur le bureau.
Est-ce pour éviter d'ouvrir un fenêtre Finder ?


----------



## tabaluga72 (12 Septembre 2009)

@aCLR
Oui, c'est exact ;-) Moins j'en fais, mieux c'est.. De toute façon sur le bureau il n'y a que des choses en cours ou à trier... C'est pour cela que je laisse les indications, pour me pousser à les trier un jour!

Et puis j'aime pas les bureaux vide sans icones ;-)

Pour la mémoire c'est iFreeMem : ICI
Vraiment utile car tu peux libérer de la mémoire avec ce soft...

Bon Week end


----------



## Spec (12 Septembre 2009)

Voilà le mien et enfin je peux changer les icones !!


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Septembre 2009)

@ Spec
Hmm j'aime bien les icones.. sobre..

@ tabaluga72
J'adore vraiment otn desk.. peut etre t'as repris l'idee du lien du desk bleu que j'ai posté il y a qq pages.. je sais pas mais moi maintenant je fais pareil.. j'adore et je n'aime pas non plus les desk vides.. j'aime bien que ce soit un "bureau" 

@ Maximouse
Magnifique..  j'aime bcp



C0rentin a dit:


> Tu l'as dit (j'attends Onyx) . Très joli Rez2a .


Non non ca marche chez moi sur SL.. J'ai la 2.0.4 car la derniere version ne marchait pas.. il me dit juste que mon mot de passe admin est incorrect mais il marche quand meme apres..
J'evite cependant de trop faire joujou avec (modif du finder etc) car bcp de fichiers ayant ete deplacés ds SL j'ai peur que ca plante..

@ saint_shaka
J'adore l'idee du bureau separé en deux.. sympa  (je me suis meme demandé si yavait eu un bug ds le telechargement de l'image )



Le mien, ca y est j'ai recuperé mon ordi ! Enfin pu faire l'install SL etc.. :
-------


----------



## tabaluga72 (12 Septembre 2009)

@ Phil1982

Tout à fait ça, quand j'ai vu le desktop, j'ai tout de suite accroché à l'idée... Génial 

Bon j'ai un iBook 14", alors mon bureau est assez petit d'où peut être l'impression de fouilli!

Mais quand je vois le portable de ma femme, c'est un peu comme son sac à main!!! ;-)

Ton bureau est cool aussi


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Septembre 2009)

Lol..

Moi perso je trouve pas ca fouilli.. j'adore.. 

Dis moi toi, pour les titres des categories, tu as rajouter ca a l'image directement non ?


----------



## 217ae1 (12 Septembre 2009)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Snapshooter fonctionne comme sous Leopard avec Rosetta.



ah bon:affraid:, pas chez moi, même avec rosetta.

j'ai peut-être encore une version pour tiger, je vais voir demain pourquoi il ne veut pas s'ouvrir.


----------



## tabaluga72 (12 Septembre 2009)

@ Phil1982
Exactement comme ça. Ça a été un petit peu fait à l'arrache, mais comme j'ai fait ça sous photoshop, si je change de wallpaper, j'ai quand même les calques au bon endroit...

Pourquoi? Il y a un autre moyen?


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Septembre 2009)

Non c'etait pour savoir si on avait eu la meme idee 

En meme temps c'est le plus simple 

La j'ai eu la flemme mais je vais faire mon calque rapidement.. hmm j'y penses la mais tu pourrais pas me filer le tiens stp ? Ca me ferait gagner du temps


----------



## tabaluga72 (12 Septembre 2009)

Pas de problème  

ICI


C'est pas bien compliquer à faire.


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Septembre 2009)

Je sais.. ca prend 2 sec mais je me suis taper l'install de SL avec reconfig de tout toute la nuite, plus pareil pour ma partition Winmerde, etc etc etc.. donc la 2 sec ds ma tete c'est bcp 

Treve de plaisanterie merci


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Septembre 2009)

C'est mieux comme ca :

En fait je ne me suis pas servi du tiens.. je l'ai ouvert et l'ai bidouillé mais c'etait plus long que de le faire moi meme 

Merci quand meme.. (et puis on est sur un forum.. ca servira a d'autres)

Et puis j'ai un petit iContainer pour mes icones du Dock.

Sachant que la plupart viennent de LA.

-


----------



## anthony62a (13 Septembre 2009)

bonsoir je voudrai savoir si superdocker fonctionne avec snow léopard ?
et candybar ?

merci beaucoup


----------



## link.javaux (13 Septembre 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> bonsoir je voudrai savoir si superdocker fonctionne avec snow léopard ?
> et candybar ?
> 
> merci beaucoup



oui pour les deux


----------



## anthony62a (13 Septembre 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> oui pour les deux



merci à toi! 
je m'en vais de ce pas modifier mon macbook ^^ et je reviens pour le poster
thanks


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2009)

*Tapisserie : Seashell I by V-ace*


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Septembre 2009)

Wow j'adore.. et ton Dock et tes icones que je n'aime pas trop d'habitude la vont super bien avec, un lien pour le Wall ?


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup.
Juste l'icône du Finder à changer encore, pour qu'on le voit au moins.

J'ai rajouté le lien que j'avais oublié dans le post précédent.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2009)

Très joli Wath


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2009)

Merci 

Mais, comme me l'a très justement fait remarqué aCLR, dommage que la photo soit (trop) sur-exposé.
En attendant le prochain, on va faire avec.

Au fait, content ? L'Onyx nouveau va bientôt arriver, tu vas enfin pouvoir installer le fauve enneigé.


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Septembre 2009)

Et Cocktail fonctionne aussi.. pour remplacer Onyx temporairement (qui marche je le rappelle)

@ Wath : merci 

Du coup :


-


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Septembre 2009)

EDIT : j'ai aligné un peu les categories, pour que ce soit plus propre, moins fouilli..

-


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Au fait, content ? L'Onyx nouveau va bientôt arriver, tu vas enfin pouvoir installer le fauve enneigé.



Oui , peut-être ce week-end

Très joli Phil .


----------



## link.javaux (14 Septembre 2009)

J'ai plus qu'a changer les icônes sidebar du finder et de trouver comment mettre le pourcentage batterie entre la date et airport


----------



## anthony62a (14 Septembre 2009)

dites les amis, comment sous snow léopard je peux changer les icones finder et corbeille ?

merci


----------



## wath68 (14 Septembre 2009)

CandyBar ou LiteIcon


----------



## Pil (15 Septembre 2009)

Un petit nouveau, je ne sais pas s'il va durer longtemps mais pour l'instant ça me plaît


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Septembre 2009)

Bon, j'en ai marre de SL de merde avec ses SArtFiles secrets 

JE VEUX UNE BARRE DE MENU NOIRE !!!!!!!

Plus qu'a virer deux trois icones du Dock pas beaux (la flemme la, me suis battu avec CandyBar pendant 1 heure), et chui en HUD dans pas mal d'endroit, QuickTime etc, mais VLC g pas trouvé d'update, Safari j'en reve, Finder n'en parlons pas.. bref..


----------



## Tonton Nestor (15 Septembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Le mien actuel, j'ai un peu la flemme de remodifier mes icônes après avoir installé SL mais ça viendra...



Le fond d'écran est disponible quelque part ? 

J'adore le rendu sur fond noir. :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Septembre 2009)

Of course 

Le fond
Le Dock
La plupart des icones la et la
Les Stacks
La poub's


----------



## Fìx (15 Septembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Of course
> 
> http://skitch.com/philsurmac/b9mgx/black-apple-v2-by-stkdesign



Euuuh..... j'crois qu'on s'adressait pas à toi! 



Mais l'est beau aussi, t'inquiète!!


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Septembre 2009)

Ahah mort de rire chui con 

C'est vrai l'est beau mon mien quand meme :rose::bebe:?


----------



## Tonton Nestor (15 Septembre 2009)

Pas grave je prend aussi. J'aime bien. 

Même si j'ai plus de mal avec le "full black" à cause l'écran brillant : je vois beaucoup trop mon reflet dans l'écran avec un fond très sombre. :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2009)

ET HOP !
Marre du sombre, un peu de couleurs, diantre.





- Tapisserie : c'est marqué dessus.
- Zicones : voir dans "Vos coups de coeur".


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> ET HOP !
> Marre du sombre, un peu de couleurs, diantre.
> 
> - Tapisserie : c'est marqué dessus.
> - Zicones : voir dans "Vos coups de coeur".



très chouette  (pi _Dogs_ :love

y'a de très jolis fonds sur Gaia 09


----------



## Rez2a (16 Septembre 2009)

Tonton Nestor a dit:


> Le fond d'écran est disponible quelque part ?
> 
> J'adore le rendu sur fond noir. :love:



Je te l'ai uploadée ici ! 
http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/118/flame2p.jpg


----------



## nico07 (16 Septembre 2009)

Salut voici mon desktop, il est colorer et un peu enfantin mais c'été pour changer . il a que 2 semaine mais je men lasse déjà, donc je vais changer de nouveau.


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> très chouette  (pi _Dogs_ :love
> 
> y'a de très jolis fonds sur Gaia 09



Merci. :rose:

C'est vrai, de biens jolis fonds d'écran, et icônes aussi.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (16 Septembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Je te l'ai uploadée ici !
> http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/118/flame2p.jpg



Merci !! :love:


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2009)

du coup 





avec du Gaia 09 dedans  
et le wall ... je sais plus du tout d'où il vient :rose:


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Septembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Magnifique maiwen .


----------



## arno1x (16 Septembre 2009)

bonjour,
et voilà mon dernier : "Amora" de David Lanham, que j'ai adapté pour Leo.
voilà, bonne continuation .
arno


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique maiwen .



merci  c'est vraiment le wall qui fait tout, je le trouve magnifique, ces couleurs. Je suis vraiment une quiche de pas savoir où je l'ai trouvé (cela dit si certains le veulent vous pouvez demander )


chouette arno  j'aime bien ce fond


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2009)

+ 1

Il est magnifique.

Si tu fais un clic droit et lire les infos (ou cmd+i), ce n'est pas marqué, la provenance ?

Sinon, moi je le veux bien, merci.

Edit : et hop, j'ai tapé "Listen" dans la recherche des wallpapers sur DeviantArt, et voilà

Listen to this Whisper by DreamerSeven


----------



## maiwen (16 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> + 1
> 
> Il est magnifique.
> 
> ...



 j'ai fait pomme i mais pas d'infos sur l'auteur  j'ai cherché avec le "titre" listent ... mais bon sur internet ça aide pas 

ah mais oui ! Dreamer Seven c'est un de mes deviantwatch sur deviant art c'est pour ça  de très bonnes choses dans sa gallerie 

/me se donne des coups de gommes, pour mauvaise recherche :rose:


----------



## Maccara (16 Septembre 2009)

Ambiance boisée pour le petit dernier.


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Septembre 2009)

Un peu enfantin mais j'aime vraiment bien celui de Nico07, et les fautes d'orthographe sur le desk sont geniales 
Harmonieux en plus..

Changé le fond moi..


----------



## Ralph_ (17 Septembre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


>


Tu aurais un lien pour le dock? merci par avance


----------



## killatons (17 Septembre 2009)

Maccara a dit:


> Ambiance boisée pour le petit dernier.



un ptit lien pour ton parquet ?  j'aime bien ! 
merci


----------



## Maccara (17 Septembre 2009)

killatons a dit:


> un ptit lien pour ton parquet ?  j'aime bien !
> merci



Tu le trouveras *ici*.


----------



## killatons (17 Septembre 2009)

Maccara a dit:


> Tu le trouveras *ici*.



Merci !  je venais de le trouver sur deviantart quand j'ai lu ton message


----------



## nico07 (17 Septembre 2009)

Phil1982Un peu enfantin mais j'aime vraiment bien celui de Nico07, et les fautes d'orthographe sur le desk sont geniales 
Harmonieux en plus..

merci. Oui beaucoup de fautes d'ortographes.lol mais a la fin on le comprend facilement l'italien.


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Septembre 2009)

Nice desk Maiwen


----------



## JustMeJulien (17 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, mon dernier bureau façon " fan boy" 

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/219684/Screenshot.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Magnifique, je crois que je vais adopter ces icônes :love:.


----------



## 217ae1 (17 Septembre 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Tu aurais un lien pour le dock? merci par avance



ici, c'est le deuxième.


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Septembre 2009)

Ouai sympa le dernier wall..
Surprenant, mais vraiment sympa


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Septembre 2009)

New


-


----------



## palmagora (18 Septembre 2009)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Bonjour, mon dernier bureau façon " fan boy"
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/219684/Screenshot.jpg



Je trouve l'idée géante !! Un lien pour le fond d'écran ?


----------



## nico07 (18 Septembre 2009)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Bonjour, mon dernier bureau façon " fan boy"
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/219684/Screenshot.jpg



Magnifique ton desktop. un lien pour le wallpaper s'il te plait


----------



## anthony62a (18 Septembre 2009)

le mien


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2009)

palmagora a dit:


> Je trouve l'idée géante !! Un lien pour le fond d'écran ?





nico07 a dit:


> Magnifique ton desktop. un lien pour le wallpaper s'il te plait



Le lien a été donné par bou-cup dans la rubrique "Vos coups de coeur", dernière page.

@ Phil : excellent, enfin tu reviens aux desktops Mac.
Parce que les derniers, ressemblaient vraiment trop au coté obscur.


----------



## tabaluga72 (18 Septembre 2009)

@anthony62a
Alors c'est toi qui a défoncé la porte de mon garage!!!


----------



## link.javaux (18 Septembre 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> le mien
> 
> http://moe.mabul.org/up/moe/2009/09/18/img-115804kzwcz.png[img][/url][/QUOTE]
> 
> J'en ai vue une aujourd'hui


----------



## anthony62a (18 Septembre 2009)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> @anthony62a
> Alors c'est toi qui a défoncé la porte de mon garage!!!



lol c'était juste pour prendre une petite photo... 
tu m'en veux pas ^^


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (18 Septembre 2009)

Pas loin de chez moi, les tourbières d'Auvergne, une photo de Wikimedia Commons.


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Septembre 2009)

Ohh sympa l'association de couleur icones/wallpaper.. les icones ressortent vraiment bien. j'adore !


----------



## Darkfire (19 Septembre 2009)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Bonjour, mon dernier bureau façon " fan boy"
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/219684/Screenshot.jpg



Aurais-tu un lien pour ton skin Adium s.t.p. ? J'aime beaucoup...


----------



## JustMeJulien (19 Septembre 2009)

Darkfire a dit:


> Aurais-tu un lien pour ton skin Adium s.t.p. ? J'aime beaucoup...



Bien sur , c'est le mod HUD de Hirogen modifié que tu peux trouver ici : 

http://kwilliams.deviantart.com/art/Adium-HUD-mod-77545781


----------



## Fìx (19 Septembre 2009)

tabaluga72 a dit:


> @anthony62a
> Alors c'est toi qui a défoncé la porte de mon garage!!!



C'est quand même dommage d'avoir claqué toutes tes thunes dans l'auto au point de devoir vivre dans un hangar désaffecté!  




MarieStockholm a dit:


>



Superbeeeee!!!  ... J'adore les icônes ton sépia qui collent parfaitement au reste!


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (19 Septembre 2009)

Merci 

J'ai uploadé le wall ici.


----------



## tabaluga72 (19 Septembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> C'est quand même dommage d'avoir claqué toutes tes thunes dans l'auto au point de devoir vivre dans un hangar désaffecté!
> 
> Tu sais les femmes, c'est pas le garage qui les intérresse


----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2009)

Marie, très classe, comme d'habitude.

Chez moi, toujours un fond Gaia :


----------



## Î©mega (19 Septembre 2009)

Très joli 
__

http://www.noelshack.com/up/aab/image1-7f50de7974.jpg
et
http://www.noelshack.com/up/aab/image2-8c193cde30.jpg

Perso je préfére le premier.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

Magnifique Wath :love:.


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Septembre 2009)

@Omega

Franchement magnifique les deux.. vraiment superbes.. et perso je prefere le 2e


----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2009)

Merci à vous.

Pareil, je préfère aussi le 2ème, largement, mais je déplacerais Bowtie, Mac et Wall'.


----------



## Î©mega (19 Septembre 2009)

Okay, tu les mettrais vers ou ? 


Merci Phil !


----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2009)

Dans les coins.
Mais bon, c'est parce-que je suis habitué à les avoir à cet endroit, histoire d'y avoir accès même avec des fenêtres ouvertes.


----------



## Î©mega (19 Septembre 2009)

Ouaiiiis je vois je fais exactement pareil !! 

Mais là j'ai essayé de les intégrer à l'image.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Marie, très classe, comme d'habitude.
> 
> Chez moi, toujours un fond Gaia :



Très joli , je vais m'intéresser de près à ces icônes moi .


----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2009)

Merci.

Un pack Extra est dispo :
http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/flr1


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Septembre 2009)

En fait le premier est parfait sur tous les plans pour moi, emplacement du Dock, icones, Bowtie etc..

Je prefere comme j'ai dit le second car les photos comme ca : ca pète 

Bref, moi je mettrais "mac" et "wall" en titre de la photo, dans la partie blanche,, plus ou moins au dessous de la fleur qui est blanche.. Et j'aime aussi jouer sur les noms des dossiers, car concretement, si tu mets genre pour le premier "orchidées" et le second genre une date.. ca fera plus titre de photo.. et ca se fondra plus au wall.. et puis tu sauras que "orchidées" par exemple ben c'est ton dossier "mac" 

Enfin tout ca ce sont que mes idées 

EDIT : au fait t'as un lien pour ton wall stp  ?


----------



## Taz33 (20 Septembre 2009)

mon humeur du moment....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2009)

Salut , que mettre avec ce wall ? (Icones) .





Vous trouvez que l'idée d'associer adium avec bowtie est bonne ?


----------



## Î©mega (20 Septembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> En fait le premier est parfait sur tous les plans pour moi, emplacement du Dock, icones, Bowtie etc..
> 
> Je prefere comme j'ai dit le second car les photos comme ca : ca pète
> 
> ...




Ouais bonne idée de renommer les fichiers en fonction du wall 

J'ai un lien pour le* wall* mais seulement en 1024x768.


----------



## wath68 (20 Septembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salut , que mettre avec ce wall ? (Icones)



Pourquoi pas les Flurry?!

Exemple :






etienne000 a dit:


> Vous trouvez que l'idée d'associer adium avec bowtie est bonne ?


Pour ma part, non. Je trouve que ça fait un peu fouillis, la différence de taille des polices.

Sinon, le fond d'écran est splendide.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2009)

Je trouve que les flurry ne vont pas avec le wall :hein:.

Je vais essayer des icones texte ou alors des blob noires .


----------



## wath68 (20 Septembre 2009)

Comme quoi, les gouts et les couleurs blablabla.

Aurais-tu un lien pour le fond, s'te plaît ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2009)

Voici : http://l8.deviantart.com/art/Supernatural-Eurekamic-120557370

Pour les icones , je vais voir ça plus tard , je pense retourner sous 10.5 vu que 10.6 est horriblement lent.


----------



## wath68 (20 Septembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## nroK (20 Septembre 2009)

Voilà pour ma part 


http://home.euphonynet.be/geoportfolio/wall242.jpeg


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Septembre 2009)

@Omega

Merci 

@Taz33

Ben on va peut etre eviter de te dire des trucs qui fache alors 

@ Etienne000

Moi je mettrai des icones transparents si t'en trouves.. Mais bon je veux du transparent de partout moi... je suis juste en train de litteralement baver sur le theme de Windows 7..


----------



## Taz33 (21 Septembre 2009)

@Phil

pour ma part, ça représente bien mon humeur en ce moment, mais si tu as mieux à proposer, n'hésite pas. La critique est toujours bonne......si elle est constructive et pas destructive. 
Et les goûts et les couleurs....


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous déja, en tant que "nouveau" 
Et bien, voici à mon tour une capture de mon Desktop :


----------



## pickwick (21 Septembre 2009)

Voilà le mien ce soir avec à gauche un second dock technique grâce à AdockX, à  droite les disques externes de sauvegardes : 2 clones et Time Machine ... et les images de Webshot (plus de 8000) qui tournent en fond d'écran avec Swaptop1.9.2 sous Rosetta..


----------



## wath68 (21 Septembre 2009)

Tu vas nous poster les 8000 ?



Sinon, ben euh, jolie collection d'icônes.
Avec un (ou plusieurs) dock comme le tien, je crois que je passerais plus de temps à chercher une application qu'à l'utiliser.

Bienvenue à HAL-9000.
J'adore ton fond d'écran.


----------



## Bazinga (21 Septembre 2009)

pickwick a dit:


> Voilà le mien ce soir avec à gauche un second dock technique grâce à AdockX, à  droite les disques externes de sauvegardes : 2 clones et Time Machine ... et les images de Webshot (plus de 8000) qui tournent en fond d'écran avec Swaptop1.9.2 sous Rosetta..



C'est le concours de celui qui aura le plus d'icones sur le desk?


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Septembre 2009)

Ahah ouai mais j'aime bien.. et puis faut pas oublier que ca depend des gens.. yen a qui preferent avec RIEN sur le bureau et qui gere leur truc a partir du Dock et du Finder, et d'autres qui gerent tout par leur desk.. 

Justement moi je suis en train de repenser ma gestion des appli et des dossier...

Je suis en train de reconstruire mon Dock avec plus de dossiers coté Stacks, dans lesquels du coup je peux deplacer directement a partir de n'importe quelle fenetre (Safari ou Finder), n'importe quel fichiers ou raccourcis..

Et j'utilise totallement PathFinder maintenant, et je le trouve excellent.. et surtout il permet de configurer vraiment enormement l'apparence du Finder..
Franchement, a essayer et s'y pencher un peu.. J'ai mis ma config de fenetre actuelle.. Ce n'est que le debut..

En tous cas je trouve toujours interessant de revoir sa facon d'utiliser ses fichiers/dossiers/applis

@Corentin mais je pense que tu sais deja..

Onyx beta pour SL


Ahhh ma ville preferéeeeeee....
-


----------



## Céréal Killa (22 Septembre 2009)

D'accord avec Phil. Ca dépend vraiment de la personnalité des gens moi je suis plutôt du genre moins y'en a mieux je me porte. Je rejoins aussi l'avis de Wath sur le temps que ça doit prendre de trouver une appli .


----------



## wath68 (22 Septembre 2009)

- Fond d'écran : Chasing Dreams by SkyWay
- Icones : Flurry by The IconFactory
- Icone Adium : iPhone Next Generation
- Cover CD : Ecoute
Vraiment excellente cette application.
Même plus besoin d'ouvrir iTunes (encore une icône en moins dans le dock).
À 10$ (6,76), elle vaut vraiment le coup.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)

Tout est cohérent mais j'aime pas le wall , les gouts et les couleurs : blabla comme tu dis .


----------



## Fìx (22 Septembre 2009)

Ca fait très logo Atari! ^^

Non il est pas moche, mais c'est vrai que moi non plus il fait pas partie de ceux que j'préfère! 

Mais sinon c'est très propre, comme d'hab'!


----------



## wath68 (22 Septembre 2009)

Ha yes, le logo Atari.
Mince, j'avais même pas capté, the honte sur moi.

Le truc que j'aimais bien (au début) c'est l'impression de profondeur, mais là, ce rouge commence vraiment à m'agresser visuellement.
Sans parler du texte cul-cul-la-praline lol.
Bon ben il va vite prendre son envol celui-ci.

Merci de m'avoir ouvert les yeux, les gars.


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Septembre 2009)

Ouai j'aimais bien aussi l'impression de profondeur.. mais c'est vrai que tout le reste.. 

Merci !! ... pour Ecoute.. top le truc, je sais pas si ca va aller sur le long terme mais ca a l'air pas mal, et puis ca lance pas iTunes, donc ouai, un icone en moins.. et j'aime bien l'interface, assez clair, concis, lancement rapide.. merci pour l'idée ;-)

Mais dites moi, comment desactiverles touches play/pause next previous sur les nouveaux clavier pour qu'elles ne lancent plus iTunes mais que je puisse les attribuer a Ecoute ?


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Septembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ahhh ma ville preferéeeeeee....
> _[IMAGE]_



un lien pour le wall stp ? 


@wath68 joli, j'aime juste pas le texte sur le wall.


----------



## Sylow (22 Septembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> @Corentin mais je pense que tu sais deja..
> 
> ...



j'adore ton dock ! c'est quoi ? 

je suis nouveau dans la customisation ^^, ca fait 3/4 jours que j'essai plein de chose grace a vous  , je le posterai une fois que je serai content ! 

Par contre j'ai vue aujourd'hui que Onyx Beta était pas bien stable avec SL non ? meme la beta !


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Septembre 2009)

Ben je l'ai piqué dans la bibiotheque de Windows 7, ya de jolis fond d'ecrans 

Tiens parce qu'en tapant sur google pour te filer un lien ya que des resolutions pourries..

-


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> @Corentin mais je pense que tu sais deja..
> 
> Onyx beta pour SL



Oui oui, je vais l'installer durant ce week-end de trois jours peinard  .


----------



## Sylow (22 Septembre 2009)

Peite aide svp 

comment peut t'on arriver a ce genre de racoursis  sur le bureau avec un long trais au dessus ?

http://forums.macg.co/attachments/c...us-osx-screen-shot-2009-09-14-at-02.20.19.jpg


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Septembre 2009)

Ben j'ai fait ca avec Photoshop.. c'est tout simple j'ai 2 calques, un avec mon fond d'ecran (que je remplace quand ca me prend) et l'autre avec les ecritures...

Si tu te sens pas, donne moi ta resolution et les categories que tu veux et on voit ca par MP..



EDIT : j'ai vu tes ordis dans ta signature.. donc j'ai tes resolutions..


----------



## Sylow (22 Septembre 2009)

Ahhh d'accord c'est plus simple que je ne le pensais, j'étais pret à télécharger un Xième logiciel de customisation (j'en suis déjà a une bonne dizaine entre les mini lecteur itunes et les thème etc etc ^^. Je vais faire un grand rangement une fois finit.

Merci de ton aide mais je vais me débrouiller sachant comment faire maintenant  ! SI j'ai un problème je sais vers qui me tourner 

Et merci pour Patch Finder...tout simplement parfait


----------



## 217ae1 (22 Septembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Tiens parce qu'en tapant sur google pour te filer un lien ya que des resolutions pourries..



merci beaucoup !

desk pour demain.


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Septembre 2009)

Après quelques modifications, voici mon Desk actuel


----------



## Sylow (23 Septembre 2009)

originale  

avec quel log tu met tes infos (monitoring , temp, ..) en arriere plan ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Septembre 2009)

Je passe par le Shell de GeekTool.
Pour ce qui est des performances, j'utilise ces lignes de commandes :

1./ 
df -g | awk '/\/dev\/disk0/ {print "Disque Principal   :  "$2-$3" Giga Octets de libre"}';
 top -l 1 | awk '/PhysMem/ {print "RAM DDR3           : " $10-$11, "Mega Octets de libre"}';

2./ 
echo "Connection Airport :   $(if ifconfig en1 | grep netmask | awk '{print $2}' | grep "." ;  then echo ""; else echo "Aucune"; fi)"; 
curl adresseip.sur-la-toile.com/ | grep "Votre adresse IP est" | awk -F[\ \<] '{print "Adresse IP : " $6}'

3./
echo "CPU     RAM     PROCESSUS EN COURS"
ps -arcx -o "%cpu" -o "%mem" -o "command" | awk '{ if (FNR <= 14) {printf("%c%c%3.1f %% ", ($1 < 100 ? " " : ""), ($1 < 10 ? "0" : ""), $1);printf("%c%c%3.1f %%   ", ($2 < 100 ? " " : ""), ($2 < 10 ? "0" : ""), $2); for (i = 3; i <= NF; i++) {printf("%s ", $i);} printf("\n"); } }' | tail -13


----------



## Bazinga (24 Septembre 2009)

Mon mien.

Je dois encore retoucher l'image pour en faire une pseudo HDR et faire que le bas ne soit pas si noir, mais ca chie un max!






Wall: Image perso en cours d'édition
Bowtie
Adium


----------



## wath68 (24 Septembre 2009)

Petit délire avec l'application Wallsaver 2 et  l'économiseur d'écran "The 20th Century Voyage" (en attendant l'arrivée imminente d'Anooki)




Ça fait bizarre au début, d'avoir un fond d'écran qui bouge, mais on s'y fait vite.
Peut-être juste encore les icônes à changer...


----------



## muhyidin (24 Septembre 2009)

Vous savez ou on peut faire des demandes pour des icones style Flurry ? J'ai vu que sur macthemes ils avaient fermés les topics prévus à cet effet.


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Septembre 2009)

@ Profete

Joli wall.. c'est quoi ta police d'Adium please ?


----------



## Bazinga (24 Septembre 2009)

Helvetica Neue Bold 11 pour ma police.


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Septembre 2009)

Tanquiou


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Septembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Après quelques modifications, voici mon Desk actuel


très jolie Desk ! 
Tu peux nous mettre un lien vers ton wallpaper ? 
Merci


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Septembre 2009)

Ici 
http://www.deviantart.com/#catpath=customization&order=9&q=sonn
(il existe 3 fonds)


----------



## link.javaux (25 Septembre 2009)

Premier Shot Sous Snow Leo



​


----------



## Pil (25 Septembre 2009)

Très jolie Link 

Quelle est le "dock" stp? Merci.


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Septembre 2009)

Moi c'est le wall qui m'interesse.. pff tu me redonnes envie d'un Dock "text".. malin ca j'aimAIS bien mon Dock..


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Très joli Link, sauf la route .


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Septembre 2009)

New fond..


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Septembre 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> Premier Shot Sous Snow Leo



un lien pour le wall stp ? 

@ profete162, wath68, link.javaux et Phil1982: jolis desks !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> New fond..



*MAGNIFIQUE.*

Lien pour le dock et icônes ?

Ps : ça ressemble un peu à 7 et à KDE , j'adore !


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Septembre 2009)

Le Dock c'est celui la

Les icones ben c'est un mix de beaucoup de sources differentes.. dis moi lesquels tu veux je ferai une archive que je mettrai en ligne..

Les separateurs en fait c'etait un coup de bol.. et pour les mettre coté appli je les ai renommés .app..

Ben en fait tu as fais les bon liens car c'est apres avoir installé Windows 7 sur ma partition "jeux" que, etant emerveillé par la barre du bas et le theme general j'ai eu envie de m'en inspirer.. et puis Windows (j'en reviens pas de dire ca j'ai l'impression de me trahir ) m'a donné envie de mettre plus de chose coté poubelle (liens internet, fichiers, dossiers), et d'avoir un Dock qui remplisse tout le bas..

D'ici qq jours je vais modifier ce Dock pour le rendre transparent facon 7.. et je le mettrai en ligne pour les visiteurs 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2009)

Je pense exactement comme toi , d'ailleurs , je trouve que Seven est une réussite .

Sinon , je vous prépare le renouveau de mes desks , vous allez être surpris .


----------



## Florian1293 (26 Septembre 2009)

Nouveau bureau 




Cliquez pour agrandir​


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Voici mon nouveau desk ! 





(click for zoom)

Perso , j'adore , hope you like it .


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Septembre 2009)

J'aime toujours les icones iPhone.. et j'aime bien ton fond...

Et c'est quoi ta police pour iTunes ? (geektools?)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Non , c'est bowtie .


----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2009)

Excellent ! Les couleurs comment qu'elles pètent grave (ouais ouais, je parle djeun's des fois)


----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2009)

Dommage, je ne pouvais plus éditer le message précédent.




- Fond d'écran : Make Love Not War by Psychopulse


----------



## numsix (26 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> - Fond d'écran : Make Love Not War by Psychopulse



C'est kitsch dis donc ... :/

Voici le mien, ....


​


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Septembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Voici mon nouveau desk !



joli !

t'as encore changé de mac ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2009)

Ouaip, je suis en pleine période "insectes, batraciens et fruits de mer" lol


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2009)

Enfin Snow Leopard


----------



## Bazinga (26 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Dommage, je ne pouvais plus éditer le message précédent.
> 
> 
> - Fond d'écran : Make Love Not War by Psychopulse



Y'a de tres bonnes idées là-dedans... ( et du bon Pink Floyd  )


----------



## Pil (26 Septembre 2009)

numsix a dit:


> C'est kitsch dis donc ... :/
> 
> Voici le mien, ....
> 
> ...



Comment est-ce possible la page google comme cela? :s

Sinon très très jolie!


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Septembre 2009)

Wath c'est lequel ton truc Coversutra ou Ecoute ou Bowtie.. le petit CD en bas a gauche en gros please ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2009)

Ecoute, avec le skin Real CD mini


----------



## numsix (26 Septembre 2009)

Pil a dit:


> Comment est-ce possible la page google comme cela? :s
> 
> Sinon très très jolie!



Merci !

Je te renvoie à *ce post* sur MacThemes


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Septembre 2009)

Seulement cette page correspond a Google.com...
J'ai essayé de faire la même recherche via cette page de recherche et via la page de recherche Google "classique", cela ne donne pas le même résultat  (Google.com qui veut ça)...

Trouvé ! En fait il faut faire une recherche au hasard, puis dans les résultats affichés aller dans préférences et choisir "French" dans l'ordre d'affichage... Les paramètres sont sauvegardés par la suite par la page http://go.infinise.com/ 

Astuce : click sur le logo Google de la page http://go.infinise.com/ permet de changer le moteur de recherche (choix entre Wikipedia - ENG - FR - DE, Twitter, Youtube par défaut).


----------



## numsix (26 Septembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Seulement cette page correspond a Google.com...
> J'ai essayé de faire la même recherche via cette page de recherche et via la page de recherche Google "classique", cela ne donne pas le même résultat  (Google.com qui veut ça)...
> 
> Trouvé ! En fait il faut faire une recherche au hasard, puis dans les résultats affichés aller dans préférences et choisir "French" dans l'ordre d'affichage... Les paramètres sont sauvegardés par la suite par la page http://go.infinise.com/
> ...



C'est assez étrange, je viens de faire une comparaison, ....

je recherche sur les deux pages (click)

et j'obtiens le meme résultat


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Septembre 2009)

Car au départ tu as fait une recherche sur une phrase française, ça biase les résultats forcément...  De plus tu es sur la page Google.com donc normal que ce soit le même résultat.


----------



## Bazinga (26 Septembre 2009)

arrrghhh les sauvages... des images de résolution de dingue qui sont postées et citées...

Vraiment pas fair play pour ceux qui ont des connexions de merde!


Pour vous faire pardonner ce serait sympa d'expliquer comment installer ces feuilles css, je n'y connais rien.. :rateau:

J'aimerais me créer une page d'accueil dans le style du forum cité:






Eux, ils disent que c'est facile qu'il suffit de changer le css.. mais ou???


----------



## numsix (26 Septembre 2009)

C'est pareil même avec dfdfrg, .... mais en fait je crois que je vois ton probleme. 

InfiniseGo travaille avec google.com. Peut-être que tu es sur google.fr, alors, sans doute que google.fr et google.com classent les résultats de manière différente. Tu peux changer google.com par google.fr si tu telecharche le code source de InfiniseGo...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h51 ----------




profete162 a dit:


> arrrghhh les sauvages... des images de résolution de dingue qui sont postées et citées...
> 
> Vraiment pas fair play pour ceux qui ont des connexions de merde!
> 
> Pour vous faire pardonner ce serait sympa d'expliquer comment installer ces feuilles css, je n'y connais rien.. :rateau:




désolé, je viens de changer mon post. Je vais tenter de l'expliquer bientot. Je reviens, ..


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Septembre 2009)

numsix a dit:


> C'est pareil même avec dfdfrg, .... mais en fait je crois que je vois ton probleme.
> 
> InfiniseGo travaille avec google.com. Peut-être que tu es sur google.fr, alors, sans doute que google.fr et google.com classent les résultats de manière différente. Tu peux changer google.com par google.fr si tu telecharche le code source de InfiniseGo...



Oui c'est cela dont je parlais  
Cependant pour changer la version EN en FR pas nécessaire de télécharger les scipts CSS de la page puis de les modifier, juste faire comme je l'ai décrit dans mon post précédent


----------



## numsix (26 Septembre 2009)

profete162 a dit:


> J'aimerais me créer une page d'accueil dans le style du forum cité:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Si c'est une question de couleur du fond, il suffit d'ajouter 


```
body {
 background-color: #333333;
}
```

quelque part ds le css, .... Pour les autres changements de couleurs, je n'en sais fichtre rien, ...


----------



## Bazinga (26 Septembre 2009)

numsix a dit:


> quelque part ds le css



La question peut sembler conne: mais comment changer le CSS d'une page web? C'est une opération que je n'ai jamais faite...


----------



## anthony62a (26 Septembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Le Dock c'est celui la
> 
> Les icones ben c'est un mix de beaucoup de sources differentes.. dis moi lesquels tu veux je ferai une archive que je mettrai en ligne..
> 
> ...




je n'arrive pas à mettre les indicateurs coté dock sous snow léopard..
même en les renommant exemple.app


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Septembre 2009)

Essaie celui-la
Je fais copié/collé dans le meme dossier du meme truc et il me crée des copies et je les mes les unes apres les autres dans le Dock..
Car il est impossible (logique) de mettre deux fois une meme chose dans le Dock.. les sources doivent etre differentes donc j'ai un dossier avec plein de petites copies de mes separateurs (separators copy 2, separators copy 3, separators copy 4, etc..)

Ca marche la ?


----------



## Elesthor (27 Septembre 2009)

Voilà mon mien , c'est mon premier essais de customisation de l'interface(je n'avais jamais fait plus que le fond d'écran auparavant ).

Dock modifié légèrement, changement d'icones et mon premier script pour geektool.
Si vous avez des idées d'améliorations, je suis preneur^^


----------



## scherel (27 Septembre 2009)

Bien joué l'ami.... j'aimes beaucoup

Voilà le mien:  http://img28.imageshack.us/img28/8877/class.png


Rien de nouveau. Merci à Marie pour le wall.


----------



## Elesthor (27 Septembre 2009)

Merci, le tien est superbe!
Juste une question, qu'est ce que le coin relevé en bas à droite de ton bureau?
Tu tourne sous snow?


----------



## scherel (27 Septembre 2009)

Nan pas de snow pour moi encore...

C'est un thème Bowtie. Tu le trouveras ici:

http://slacabos.deviantart.com/art/Curl-Mod-Bowtie-136495707


----------



## anthony62a (27 Septembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Essaie celui-la
> Je fais copié/collé dans le meme dossier du meme truc et il me crée des copies et je les mes les unes apres les autres dans le Dock..
> Car il est impossible (logique) de mettre deux fois une meme chose dans le Dock.. les sources doivent etre differentes donc j'ai un dossier avec plein de petites copies de mes separateurs (separators copy 2, separators copy 3, separators copy 4, etc..)
> 
> Ca marche la ?



oui impec ! merci !


----------



## numsix (27 Septembre 2009)

profete162 a dit:


> La question peut sembler conne: mais comment changer le CSS d'une page web? C'est une opération que je n'ai jamais faite...



C'est pas con du tout, ....

tu télcharge cette feuille de style, tu la mets n'importe où sur ton disque dur, et dans les preferences de safari, sous l'onglet "advanced" (avancé je suppose, en francais), tu sélectionne la feuille de style personalisée, ...

Et tu peux changer selon ton désir la feuille de style, ... Bonne chance, ...


----------



## Bazinga (27 Septembre 2009)

numsix a dit:


> C'est pas con du tout, ....
> 
> tu télcharge cette feuille de style, tu la mets n'importe où sur ton disque dur, et dans les preferences de safari, sous l'onglet "advanced" (avancé je suppose, en francais), tu sélectionne la feuille de style personalisée, ...
> 
> Et tu peux changer selon ton désir la feuille de style, ... Bonne chance, ...



Ok, cela avec safari seulement.. C'est cette info qui me manquait.. J'essayais avec Firefx!

Merci.


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Septembre 2009)

@Elesthor.. je trouve que tu l'as bien reussit.. tout est en harmonie.. meme j'aime pas trop la taille du Dock.

Je te suggererai juste de rendre des icones plus transparents.. pour donner plus d'harmonie a ton Dock.. mais question de gouts..

En tous cas j'adore tes icones avec la valise et la fleche (des stacks app et downloads je suppose), ils créent un beau rappel avec le fond d'ecran..

J'adore le tiens Scherel.. decidement les Dock textuels me manquent a force


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (27 Septembre 2009)

Allez, on change :





Wall : Amongst the stars I dream, par bournstar69
Dock : Crispy, par ryquiem
Icônes du dock : Trilettres
Icônes du bureau : Rainbow set (pastel)


----------



## Elesthor (27 Septembre 2009)

Ah on peut rendre les icones transparentes? On peut lef aire à la main ou faut il user d'un soft adapté?

Les docks "textuels" sont faits à partir de fichier .icns représentant des textes? ou existe t'il une autre méthode?


----------



## numsix (27 Septembre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Allez, on change :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooh Ca me rappelle Gerrit Vanoppen les icônes du dock, ....  Très Joli !


----------



## link.javaux (27 Septembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Ah on peut rendre les icones transparentes? On peut lef aire à la main ou faut il user d'un soft adapté?
> 
> Les docks "textuels" sont faits à partir de fichier .icns représentant des textes? ou existe t'il une autre méthode?



tu prends une application genre photoshop. 
Tu écris "Blablabla" et tu enregistres en png. 
ensuite tu fais ton icones comme d'hab


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Septembre 2009)

Pour les rendre transparents il faut les ouvrir avec Apercu, tu réenregistres le fichier en .png pour pouvoir l'ouvrir avec Photoshop.. donc tu l'ouvres avec Photoshop apres.. tu doubles cliques sur la ligne du calque (en bas a droite, la ou tu vois "calque 0" par exemple), la fenetre qui apparait te permet de regler directement l'"opacité" en bougeant un curseur.. tu enregistres tes modifs en .psd ou .png comme tu veux, et la tu glisses ton fichier dans img2icns.. pour avoir un fichier icone.. et c'est tout..

En fait la manip prend environ 25 secondes quand tu l'as connais..

Il y a surement des facons autres de faire ca mais moi je fais comme ca..

Pour les icones textes tu peux ouvrir photoshop, faire cmd+N, tu mets ensuite 512x512 pixels en taille, couleur de l'arriere plan transparent, ensuite tu cliques sur l'icone T a gauche dans la barre d'outil.. tu ecris ton texte, tu le selectionnes et apres en haut tu fais joujou avec la police.. celle que tu veux.. et la taille du texte, et apres deplace ton texte ou tu veux sur le calque de l'icone.. apres enregistres.. pareil avec img2icns pour le mettre en format icone..

J'espere ne rien avoir oublié..


----------



## Gemma (27 Septembre 2009)

*Ca faisait un moment que j'étais pas passé ici :rose:
Mon nouveau desk pour inaugurer SL, je sais pas encore si je le modifie ou pas...*


----------



## DeepDark (27 Septembre 2009)

(clik )​
Je peux le donner aux intéressés (>MP) 

Première tentative.
Faite à l'instant.
D'inspiration Helvétique 

@ aCLR   :love:​


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Septembre 2009)

Putain Gemma super !!


----------



## DeepDark (27 Septembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Putain Gemma super !!



:mouais:



EDIT : Nan rien, en fait 

Ah, et aussi dispo' pour iPhone  :love:


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2009)

Moi j'aime, même si je n'ai pas encore compris tout le concept, mais je visite le site (j'adore le stylo)


Celui de Gemma, ben euh ... il fait un peu trop "_flashy-lollipop-bisounours-over-the-rainbow_" pour moi.
Après, comme on le dis très souvent ici, les gouts et les couleurs blablabla.
Je coup-d'boule quand même, pour la cohérence du truc.

Edit : 'a y'est, j'ai compris lol


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Septembre 2009)

Pour Gemma tout est super bien agencé et les icones sont beaux.. le fond aussi.. bref vraiment j'aime beaucoup, c'est tout simplement agreable a regarder 

New mien, ras la cacahuete du noir (je dis ca tout le tps mais..)

Avec un petit shot de mon finder.. j'ai meme fait un topic PathFinder mais tout le monde s'en fout :rose: 
C'est con parce qu'avec ce soft, ton Finder tu le prends, tu le retournes..... 

Et puis bybye les indicateurs.. plus besoin, j'ai viré plein d'app du Dock car j'ai definitivement collé mes doigts sur cmd et la barre d'espace pour lancer mes app 

Roooh c'est quand meme bien les raccourcis pour epurer son Dock :rateau:













EDIT qui n'a rien a voir : dis moi Deepdark t'es né avec un appareil photo dans les mains ou quoi ?.. j'ai vu ton site elles sont magnifiques tes photos !


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2009)

- Fond d'écran : Paragonia - Rise of the king by Imrik (j'aime beaucoup ce qu'il fait, entre autres les fonds Gaia)

A ce propos, sur son DeviantArt il y a une preview de custo pour Snow Leopard, mais je ne sais pas quel programme il faudra utiliser pour cela.
J'espère que cela va être l'application Magnifique, dès qu'elle sera compatible SL.

En tout les cas, je trouve ça tout simplement sublime, le meilleur thème que j'ai vu jusqu'à présent.




http://imrik.deviantart.com/art/Gaia-09-for-Snow-Leopard-136026491


----------



## Sylow (28 Septembre 2009)

Et toi Phil tu es née avec une maitrise designer ? Magnifique , que ce soit l'arriere plan, le dock , que les racourir en bas a gauche transparent...

si ta le temps un jours j'aimerai que tu me files des tuyaux ^^ 



PS: Perso j'utilise plus du toutle Finder...Merci pour Patchfinder ! cela dit j'ai pas encore de clée de validation ^^ et il est moins réacitf quele finder (au lancement) mais c'est une merveille


----------



## Anonyme (28 Septembre 2009)

Gaia pour Snow Leopard, j'en bave d'avance :love:.


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Septembre 2009)

Merci bcp Sylow 

Je te contacte par MP pour s'eterniser sur nos sujets..

Hmm Wath merci pour ton lien dArt.. pfff tout a fait d'accord, magnifique ce theme, et puis quelle harmonie !
Yen a qui ont deja trouvé depuis belle lurette des facons de décoder les SArtFile de SL mais ils partagent toujours pas :rose: doit y avoir des raisons.. en tous cas ca va vite venir a mon avis..
Dans ce Gaia le Finder est vraiment revu de fond en comble, j'adore ! Et puis tout est clair, precis..
Pourquoi ya pas un smiley qui bave sur le forum !? Besoin urgent :modo:


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2009)

Regardez ce qui est déjà sortit pour Windows, ça laisse rêveur :
http://www.gaia09.us/list/win.html

Le skin Winamp est mortel  Je veux la même chose !!!


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Septembre 2009)

Ah ouai..
C'est quand meme vraiment du boulot fini ca..


----------



## Sunn49 (28 Septembre 2009)

J'ai essayé de ne pas trop surcharger

Mais jsuis pas encore satisfait à 100 %






vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## wath68 (28 Septembre 2009)

Je pense surtout que tu devrais réduire ta capture.


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Septembre 2009)

Pour moi ya une couille dans le Dock.. peut etre trouves-en un qui soit comme ta pochette CD de Bowtie.. je sais pas..


----------



## wath68 (29 Septembre 2009)

Nouveau fond GAIA, et probablement le dernier jusqu'à la sortie du thème,
en espérant qu'il y aura une flopée d'icônes qui viendront avec.
Même les Flurry commencent aussi à me lasser, mais trop la flemme pour les changer.

Petite nouveauté : le dock a disparu, avec l'aide de Mirage.
Les indicateurs cela fait longtemps que je les ai virés, vu que je ne garde que les applis actives sur le dock.


----------



## Bazinga (29 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Je pense surtout que tu devrais réduire ta capture.



 Merci, je ne suis pas le seul râleur pour toutes les captures postées en grandes tailles...

Il va vraiment falloir éduquer les gens... :rateau:


----------



## Elesthor (29 Septembre 2009)

omfg , le gaia :mouais: C'est magnifique!

@phil: Clean, sobre ... beau quoi  , what else? (ah il fait le café ton bureau?)

@ Sunn49 : J'aime bien le style obtenue, juste un bémol, le fond de dock colle pas trop (surtout le séparateur)


----------



## Î©mega (29 Septembre 2009)

Je rage de vos grands écrans. 

Le mien est petit, j'arrive pas à faire ce que je veux  faut que je bosse bien cette année pour avoir un beau cadeau. 

http://www.noelshack.com/up/aab/image1-cbff683b6.jpg


----------



## Maccara (29 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


>



Épuré et fonctionnel, parfait ! 

Ça donne vraiment envie de se débarrasser du dock...


----------



## wath68 (29 Septembre 2009)

Merci.

Ben justement, nouvelle évolution, j'ai activé le masquage du dock, et j'essaie de m'habituer à tout gérer avec Quicksilver.

Pour les mails, je viens juste de tomber sur Mail Unread Menu 3.2.2 (compatible SL) qui affiche le nombre de nouveaux mails dans la barre des menus, tout à fait ce qu'il me manquait.


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Septembre 2009)

Suis d'accord.. j'aime bien l'idee de n'avoir dans le Dock que les appli actives, au final c'est plus clair.. j'ai meme une tite idée qui me vient..

Moi j'ai remis des indicateurs, quasi transparents et limite d'1 seul pixel, un point quoi.. mais le prochain desk, je vire Dock + indicateurs..

@ Omega ! Super ! Super bien agencé.. et les dossiers Mac et Wall's sont super bien intégrés. Le Dock tu l'a mis au bon endroit, bien proportionné..
Pour agrandir ton ecran t'as essayé les icones textes sans Dock ?

ET : ok je retourne dans les tips Macg pour savoir cmt retrecir mon image..


----------



## Fìx (29 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour les mails, je viens juste de tomber sur Mail Unread Menu 3.2.2 (compatible SL) qui affiche le nombre de nouveaux mails dans la barre des menus, tout à fait ce qu'il me manquait.



G-É-N-I-A-L!!!! :love::love::love:


Exactement ce qui m'empêchait de cacher le dock jusque là! 


Le lien pour télécharger une version pour Léopard _(eu du mal à le trouver dis donc! :mouais: Sont tous en téléchargement pour SL ailleurs!)_


Merci beaucoup Wath!!


----------



## Maccara (29 Septembre 2009)

Inspiré par les bonnes idées de Wath zen, le desk du jour :


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Septembre 2009)

J'adore l'effet des icones incrustés.. decidement je complimente tout le monde.. 

Merci Wath


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

+1 très joli .


----------



## Elesthor (29 Septembre 2009)

Je plussoie, l'effet est saisissant ^^gg!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

Maccara a dit:


> Inspiré par les bonnes idées de Wath zen, le desk du jour :




Quelles icones utilises-tu ?

Merci !


----------



## arno1x (29 Septembre 2009)

Aujourd'hui je suis sous Gaia que j'ai arrangé pour Léo. 
see you
arno


----------



## maiwen (29 Septembre 2009)

Maccara, c'est magnifique ! 

le fond est superbe (un lien ?) et les icônes très très chouettes et vont très bien avec ... 

rarement un desk ne m'a autant plu


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Septembre 2009)

J'ai juste modifié le Dock.. veut pas pollué ici avec 30 fois le meme wall mais je voulais montré le nouveau Dock pour donne des idées : poubelle avec un icone transparent, au final je m'en fous de VOIR qu'elle est pleine ou vide, je la vide tout le temps. Et puis merci Onyx pour les separateurs des deux cotés dans le Dock..



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

EDIT : WOW merci Skitch pour la simplicité de post d'une image dans un forum ! WOW !


----------



## Maccara (30 Septembre 2009)

Merci de vos commentaires ! 

Je viens de mettre le lien du wall dans la section Coups de coeur.
Par contre, je n'arrive plus à savoir où j'ai dégoté les icônes... Je vais faire quelques recherches (si je ne les trouve pas, je vous donnerai un lien).

[edit] Je viens de retrouver les icônes, je les mets dans la section Coups de coeur.


----------



## anthony62a (30 Septembre 2009)

voici le miens, avec le dock minimaliste en bas a droite n'affichant que les logiciels ouverts.
je les lance avec spotlight en faisant CMD + ESPACE





vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2009)

J'en pense que tu devrais réduire ta capture.

L'astuce magique :
[ url=_adresse de votre grande image_][ img]_adresse de votre petite image_[ /img][ /url]
Sans les espaces après les [


----------



## anthony62a (30 Septembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> J'en pense que tu devrais réduire ta capture.
> 
> L'astuce magique :
> [ url=_adresse de votre grande image_][ img]_adresse de votre petite image_[ /img][ /url]
> Sans les espaces après les [



merci, je prend en note !


----------



## Maccara (30 Septembre 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> vous en pensez quoi?



Très sympa ! Un lien pour ton wall please ?


----------



## anthony62a (30 Septembre 2009)

voilà : http://moe.mabul.org/up/moe/2009/09/30/img-115919emcdv.jpg


----------



## Maccara (30 Septembre 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> voilà : http://moe.mabul.org/up/moe/2009/09/30/img-115919emcdv.jpg



Merci !


----------



## Cioranes (30 Septembre 2009)

Un petit desk vite fait.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2009)

Mais bien fait, bravo !


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Septembre 2009)

J'adore les derniers wall qu'on voit dans ce forum recemment.. vraiment plein de bonnes idees !


----------



## Math.p (30 Septembre 2009)

A mon tour ! Mais je vois que "mon" wall est pas mal utilisé déjà, va falloir que je remédie à ça !


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2009)

À qui l'dis-tu lol


----------



## Smaxintosh (30 Septembre 2009)

Tiens au fait phil, c'est quoi ton dernier Dock ? ca fait un bout de temps que je cherche un dock transparent comme celui ci.


----------



## maiwen (1 Octobre 2009)

vous me donnez envie de faire des essais 




​
je me suis mise à Bowtie aussi du coup (pour l'instant du moins), j'ai regardé ce que donnait Ecoute mais je veux garder iTunes quand même donc Bowtie est mieux  et de très jolis thèmes de Ave :love:

ps : merci  
et puis j'oubliais : les icônes sont les mêmes que sur le desk de Maccara, juste la version "light", et puis le fond est de Digitalshiva sur DeviantArt donc ... pareil que Maccara  je fais de la réécriture 

ps2 : Wath, je savais que ça te plairait


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

Très beau également :love:.


----------



## Elesthor (1 Octobre 2009)

Très classe, vraiment uniforme, j'aime beaucoup!


----------



## wath68 (1 Octobre 2009)

Pareil.
Et puis Unkle, ça mérite 10 coups d'boules ...


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Octobre 2009)

Te l'ai envoyé par MP mais je le mets ici (mon Dock)

Click la..


----------



## arno1x (2 Octobre 2009)

toujours Gaia mais avec un autre fond arrangé par moi.
arno


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Octobre 2009)

Un peu pareil que ce que j'avais deja fait mais je me suis inspiré de Wath et son Dock a droite sans indic, et j'ai toujours maintenant la poubelle invisible, et mon dossier download dans le Dock au dessus d'elle, aussi invisible.

-


Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## wath68 (2 Octobre 2009)

J'aime bien.

Par contre tes liens pour les images en grand (Click for Full Size) ne marchent toujours pas.
Ils emmènent sur la page Skitch avec la capture à 66%.


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Octobre 2009)

Je réessaie.. j'ai changé le fond entre temps tiens..


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)

Magnifique endroit , j'y suis allé au mois d'avril , on avait froid , on est pas resté longtemps  (1 heure ou 2 ).


----------



## terence91 (2 Octobre 2009)

Disques dur, dock, icones et indicateurs custom. MP pour les sources.


----------



## wath68 (2 Octobre 2009)

Salut et bienvenue quand même


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2009)

terence91 a dit:


> Disques dur, dock, icones et indicateurs custom. MP pour les sources.



Super le fond d'écran ! D'où sort-il ?


----------



## maiwen (2 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Magnifique endroit , j'y suis allé au mois d'avril , on avait froid , on est pas resté longtemps  (1 heure ou 2 ).



Stonehenge, c'est ça ?... :sick: ... je sais pas s'ils ont changé le décor entre temps mais j'ai été fin mai et franchement ... au bord d'une nationale, coincé entre deux enclos de porcs ... j'y ai pas vu le magnifique. Et puis devoir payer 9£ pour tourner autour du machin à 20m des pierres ...


moment :jemesuissentiearnaquée: désolée


----------



## terence91 (2 Octobre 2009)

Le fond d'écran vient de deviantArt, le titre est light symphonia.

Bonjour a tous au fait^^


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Octobre 2009)

Ouai Stonehedge.. ben c'est surtout pour le coté historique  et puis je s'il y a un endroit AU MONDE ou je vais acheter une barraque. c'est la Bretagne... le plus belle endroit de France a mes yeux..

Bref, hors sujet ? Pff non pas du tout, pas vrai !

En tous cas je suis en panne d'idees pour le fond... j'aime pas du tout mon desk la.. a part le Dock


----------



## Pil (2 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Je réessaie.. j'ai changé le fond entre temps tiens..



C'est blob au mieux pour les icones? Et le dock? En tout cas très jolie!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> Stonehenge, c'est ça ?... :sick: ... je sais pas s'ils ont changé le décor entre temps mais j'ai été fin mai et franchement ... au bord d'une nationale, coincé entre deux enclos de porcs ... j'y ai pas vu le magnifique. Et puis devoir payer 9£ pour tourner autour du machin à 20m des pierres ...
> 
> 
> moment :jemesuissentiearnaquée: désolée



Ce dont je me suis le plus souvenu , ce sont les toilettes qui étaient crades ou on ne pouvait pas se laver les mains .


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2009)

terence91 a dit:


> Le fond d'écran vient de deviantArt, le titre est light symphonia.
> 
> Bonjour a tous au fait^^



Merci. 

J'ai opté pour cette variante là qui n'est pas mal non plus :


----------



## Elesthor (3 Octobre 2009)

@iduck : un peu trop flashy à mon goût mais sympatoche quand même^^

Gros changement de mon desk : (icone: TheKohbens, fond d'écran : In_Rainbows modifié, Dock transparent, Geektool : Itunes et heure).


----------



## terence91 (3 Octobre 2009)

@ iDuck:

Oui très bon le choix! La suite Light Symphonia est vraiment très sympa. Vous pouvez également essayer TRANSMISSION I; II, et III sur déviantArt, elles sont belles aussi


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Très joli Elesthor .


----------



## wath68 (3 Octobre 2009)

*Clean*
*Pas Clean*
(ou l'inverse, j'sais plus)
- Theme : Caesar for SL


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2009)

Comment tu as changé le thème ?


----------



## wath68 (3 Octobre 2009)

En suivant les instruction :
 - mettre la barre des menus en opaque
 - taper une ligne dans le terminal
 - exécuter Caesar Installer (le fichier désinstal est fourni avec)


Dommage, il change l'apparence de toutes les applications (Firefox, Ecoute, etc...) mais pas iTunes apparemment.


----------



## link.javaux (3 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Dommage, il change l'apparence de toutes les applications (Firefox, Ecoute, etc...) mais pas iTunes apparemment.



itunes ne se base pas sur l'interface des autres applications, il a ses propres fichier (itunes.rsrc etc) tandis que les autres utilises (extra.rsrc...)


----------



## wath68 (3 Octobre 2009)

Ok, merci du renseignement. 
Me reste plus qu'à trouver un thème similaire pour iTunes.


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Octobre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> @iduck : un peu trop flashy à mon goût mais sympatoche quand même^^
> 
> Gros changement de mon desk : (icone: TheKohbens, fond d'écran : In_Rainbows modifié, Dock transparent, Geektool : Itunes et heure).
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1596/image1ns.png



Wahhhhouuu 
Est-il possible d'avoir ce dock mais à la verticale (sur le coté) ?
Je viens de télécharger les icônes, j'aimerai en créer d'autres via le .psd fourni avec le pack The Kohbens... cependant je ne possède pas PhotoShop  Cmment puis-je faire


----------



## link.javaux (3 Octobre 2009)

je crois que gimp peut lire les psd sous mac

Sinon voici mon nouveau


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Octobre 2009)

Ok pour GIMP 
Seulement m'y connait pas du tout ! J'ai des calques  avec 2 qui contiennent un texte.. Je voudrai juste modifier les textes... Comment faire ?


----------



## Elesthor (3 Octobre 2009)

C'est tout à fait normal d'avoir ces deux calques, tu clique sur le calque que tu veux modifier, puis avec l'outil texte (une lettre comme icone me semble sur gimp) tu retapes ton texte =) 

Si tu n'y arrive pas jverrais pour t'en faire quelques icones dans ce style =)

ps: le dock n'en pas réellement un , c'est juste une modification du fond d'écran


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Octobre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> C'est tout à fait normal d'avoir ces deux calques, tu clique sur le calque que tu veux modifier, puis avec l'outil texte (une lettre comme icone me semble sur gimp) tu retapes ton texte =)
> 
> Si tu n'y arrive pas jverrais pour t'en faire quelques icones dans ce style =)
> 
> ps: le dock n'en pas réellement un , c'est juste une modification du fond d'écran




Lorsque je choisi la lettre A (icone texte) il me crée automatiquement un nouveau cadre avec le texte


----------



## Elesthor (3 Octobre 2009)

han on ne peut pas modifier à la volée? arf Tu peux toujours refaire des cadres de textes aec ce que tu veux dedans de la même police et de même taille que les originaux, puis tu supprimes ces derniers.


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Octobre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> han on ne peut pas modifier à la volée? arf Tu peux toujours refaire des cadres de textes aec ce que tu veux dedans de la même police et de même taille que les originaux, puis tu supprimes ces derniers.



Oui, après un tour sur Google il s'avère que les calques soient au format image, donc figés...
Donc je vais essayé de refaire ces icones 
Merci en tout cas pour ton aide


----------



## Elesthor (3 Octobre 2009)

N'hésite pas à demander  

Si tu veux une modif de ton wallpaper pour bien intégrer les icones je verrais ce que je peux te faire =)


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Octobre 2009)

Bon après une grosse nuit, voila ou j'en suis :






Elesthor, tu te doutes bien j'aurai encore une ou deux questions :rateau:
- Comment décaler mes icônes légerement vers la droite (quelques milimètres) afin de tirer une ligne blanche verticale, ce qui délimitrait mon Dock ?
- Enfin, est-il possible de supprimer les pastilles (applications ouvertes) ?
- Deux dernières pour la route  ; comment changer l'icône de la poubelle ? Est-il possible de decalé l'icône du Finder tout en haut (comme dans ton Dock ou il se trouve tout à droite) ?

Aller Nono en attendant :sleep: :hein: :afraid:


----------



## Elesthor (4 Octobre 2009)

OMG customiser jusqu'à 3h du mat faut le vouloir xD

Très beau fond d'écran =) 
Quelques remarques sur ce qui à déjà était fait: Les geektools sont mal intégrés (niveau couleurs) ça casse un peu ton fond.

Alors dans l'ordre: 
Pour décaler le dock faudrais essayer de modifier le fichier (transparent dans ton cas) qui gère le bas du dock et l'agrandir de quelques millimètres (mais je ne suis vraiment pas certain.)

Les pastilles sont enlevable : remplace leurs images (indicator_small.png et indicator_medium.png me semble) par des images transparentes.
La poubelle est tout à fait modifiable, liticcon le le fait très bien par un simple clicker déposer.

Il est aussi tout à fait possible de décaler le finder: avec onix (ou superdocker) tu places le dock en haut à gauche, puis tu insères des espaces vides dans la partie application 

ps: Personnellement je préfère le dock avec ces icones en bas : sur les cotés il est beaucoup trop large....


----------



## terence91 (4 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

Que pensez vous de ces dossiers?, ils existent aussi en version bleu clair, et il y en a pour tous les dossiers systèmes ou autres, ça remplace tout.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

Un nouveau !





Prochainement au programme : Changement de thème et de police d'écriture !

Hope you enjoy it


----------



## Elesthor (4 Octobre 2009)

Pas mal pas mal, j'aime beaucoup les icones 

Tu comptes mettre quoi comme thème?


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Octobre 2009)

Pour les indicateurs virent les du dossier ressources c'est tout  t'emmerdes pas a les remplacer par des transparents..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2009)

@ phil : j'avais dans l'idée de mettre ceci : http://bl4ck-17.deviantart.com/art/Vitae-Leopard-1-2-115328493

Je peux toujours sous snow ?

Je peux aussi changer la police de la barre de tache ?


----------



## Elesthor (4 Octobre 2009)

Jme demandais pour mon bureau, serais-ce pas mal d'enlever les icones stack documents et download (et ne laisser que finder et applis+ trash) et de créer un petit volet latéral(dans le même style que mon dock) avec ces icones en tant que lien vers mes dossiers.

Ou alors , _a contrario_, de séparer mon "dock" avec un double trait entre finder (déjà fait) et applis , puis entre applis et documents/trash etc (en considérant que cette dernière partie contiendrais 4 ou 5 "raccourcis" vers mes dossiers.

mon desk actuel : http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1596/image1ns.png


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2009)

Merci à Corentin d'avoir découvert et posté ce wall' dans les coups de coeur.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

De rien, ça vous va très bien cher monsieur  

Le Dock c'est le HUD de iAndrew ou c'est un autre ?

Merci.


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2009)

Merci.

Le dock c'est Niqu Dock 2D de VanillaSoap


----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2009)

Un nouveau ! 





Hope you like it !


----------



## Damze (5 Octobre 2009)

Voilà un nouveau fond d'écran et l'ajout des contacts Adium sur le coté 
Manque juste une petite moto qui trace la route et ça serait impeccable


----------



## nasser (6 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à Corentin d'avoir découvert et posté ce wall' dans les coups de coeur.



Salut à tous, 

Wath j'aime beaucoup les icônes de ton dock. Si tu as encore le lien ou leur nom sous la main, je suis preneur!


----------



## wath68 (6 Octobre 2009)

Flurry et Flurry Extras


----------



## Psycho_fls (6 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ phil : j'avais dans l'idée de mettre ceci : http://bl4ck-17.deviantart.com/art/Vitae-Leopard-1-2-115328493
> 
> Je peux toujours sous snow ?
> 
> Je peux aussi changer la police de la barre de tache ?



Salut Etienne,

Si tu comptes utiliser Magnifique pour installer ce thème, tu risques fort d'avoir des problèmes. En revanche, j'ai installé le thème caesar sans avoir besoin de Magnifique. (il me semble qu'ils sont en train de le réécrire...)

Ciao


Edit : je vous envoie bientôt mon desk, je suis en train de bosser dessus. Y'avait longtemps !


----------



## nasser (6 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Flurry et Flurry Extras



Merci !


----------



## Elesthor (6 Octobre 2009)

@etienne000: pas mal du tout ces icono-bulles =)

@damze : On peut mettre les contacts adium en plusieurs colonnes?


----------



## Psycho_fls (6 Octobre 2009)

Oui, ça fait un moment que j'ai pas posté de desk.

En fait, après mon passage à SL, j'ai voulu retrouver le petit univers que je m'étais fait sous Léo et puis finalement j'ai voulu changer un peu.

Alors voila :



 





 



Pour info :

Wall fait maison en retarvaillant un wall célèbre dont j'ai oublié le nom (premier essai en ce qui concerne ce genre de manip : superposition, neon, etc.)
Thème _caesar_ pour Léopard
iTunes avec easyblack
les icônes sont les classiques _reflexion_

Enfin voilà, j'y ai mis le temps mais je suis content.


----------



## wath68 (7 Octobre 2009)

Chez moi, rien de bien ... original.


----------



## Elesthor (7 Octobre 2009)

C'est ... original ^^

C'est du grawl tes deux bulles du bas?


----------



## wath68 (7 Octobre 2009)

Oui, exact, c'est du Growl.

Le thème s'appelle BasicsSnowLeo, et il est vraiment génial.
Je l'ai mis partout; Mail, iTunes, NetNewsWire etc... donc plus besoin du dock.

L'animation avec l'icône de l'application (ou la pochette du morceau d'iTunes) qui défile de droite à gauche est vraiment très bien, ça en jète, comme on dis.

Il est disponible dans ce fil, sur MacThemes :
http://macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16799552

J'ai remis le Basics de base, qui est plus classe je trouve


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Octobre 2009)

Desole etienne000 de t'avoir mis une crampe  J'etais focalisé sur des pb de Time Capsule ces derniers jours + we a Londres 
Bref, du coup j'ai un nouveau wall, c'est vrai que les Token sont MORTELS 

Hmm trouve pas ton fond dans les coups de coeur Wath :rose:

Et toi Damze ton fond vient d'ou ?


----------



## wath68 (7 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Hmm trouve pas ton fond dans les coups de coeur



Normal, je ne l'ais pas mis 

Le voilà, en versions Blue et Graphite :
http://hqwalls.blogspot.com/2008/03/be-original-hq-wallpapers.html

J'adore ta photo, les couleurs sont magnifiques. Dommage qu'il y a les toasts derrière.
La pub, en général, c'est vraiment une pollution visuelle.


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Octobre 2009)

Suis bien d'accord..

Je l'ai mise vite fait car de retour a Istanbul, Londres commencait a me manquer deja.. donc il me FALLAIT une image..

Mais bientot je vais les retoucher.. notamment celles de metro.. elles seront mes walls pendant un moment (je mettrais un lien sur mon site pour les piquer)

Merci pour ton wall


----------



## maiwen (7 Octobre 2009)

question : quand vous avez des docks transparents, c'est vous qui les avez modifiés vous même ? ou avec le truc qui s'appelle geektools ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2009)

Non , c'est mirage ! 

http://www.dockulicious.com/docks/view/mirage


----------



## wath68 (7 Octobre 2009)

Tu peux utiliser Mirage

Edit : ouais bon, deuz'


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Octobre 2009)

Non c'etait pas ce fond Wath.. mais celui avec les nuages posté par Corentin dans les coups de coeur.. c'est bon trouvé.


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Octobre 2009)

Je suis completement vide de toute inspiration ces derniers jours..

Bref, voulais du clair..


----------



## maiwen (9 Octobre 2009)

merci Etienne et Wath, je vais voir ce que je peux faire. mais quand les appli custo s'accumulent j'aime pas 

edit : ça a pas l'air de vouloir s'installer avec SL


----------



## geoffrey (9 Octobre 2009)

Dans cet article de mon blog, je présente mon desktop minimaliste OS X :  Productive and minimalist Mac desktop


----------



## Elesthor (9 Octobre 2009)

@ geoffrey : un peu trop bright à mon humble avis mais jolie =)

@ phil : Hehe scrat powwwa =)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Maj minime de mon bureau, j'ai placé plusieurs fond d'écran qui varie à intervalle régulier dans un fondu du plus bel effet (seul les vignettes changent). Sélection d'une partie des walls:




























Dirty:


----------



## Bazinga (9 Octobre 2009)

6 images 1280*800 dans un forum!!!!.. C'ets la fête de l'anarchie ou quoi? :rateau:

Pour mon bien être ( et peut-être celui d'autres personnes) je te conseille d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil de ce qui se passe chez skitch, tu auras bcp plus facile à poster des liens corrects!


Sinon, tres bonne idée les fonds variants...


----------



## Pil (9 Octobre 2009)

Très jolie Elesthor!

Un lien pour les wall?


----------



## geoffrey (9 Octobre 2009)

Joli Elesthor !

Tu fais tout avec GeekTool au niveau des info en bas ?


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Octobre 2009)

Ton Dock est un Dock Geektool non ?
Et quelle methode tu as opté pour l'incrustation des fonds dans les petites fenetres..
J'aime bien tes idees..


----------



## Psycho_fls (9 Octobre 2009)

Salut Elesthor,

Bravo pour tes desk, j'adore !

Dis, t'aurais un lien pour tes icônes s'il te plaît, parce que j'en ai quelques unes des comme ça, sauf que j'ai jamais réussi à mettre la main sur les trucs du style "docs", "dwnloads", and so on...

Ca serait sympa !


----------



## myst*** (10 Octobre 2009)

bonsoir!
un p'tit aperçu de mon bureau (je débute tout juste en customisation) 




Sinon j'ai vu de très jolies choses ici, je vais venir assez souvent voir ce qui ce passe ici


----------



## wath68 (10 Octobre 2009)

Salut, et bienvenue.

Vraiment très très chouette, tout est à sa place, rien à dire (à part le drapeau dans la barre mais bon...).

C'est une photo de toi ? enfin j'veux dire c'est toi qui l'a prise ? lol
Elle est splendide.


----------



## myst*** (10 Octobre 2009)

Merci 

Non, pour le wallpaper je l'ai trouvé sur internet
lien >>ICI<<

Je suis d'accord pour le drapeau, je me suis pas encore posé la question de comment l'enlever, mais je pense que ça doit pas être difficile, je chercherai plus tard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Octobre 2009)

Sympa le fond d''écran.


----------



## nasser (10 Octobre 2009)

Salut !
Savez-vous s'il est possible qu'au passage de la souris sur les icônes du Dock, le nom des applications ne s'affiche pas ? Ce n'est finalement pas très beau ni très utile...


----------



## Bazinga (10 Octobre 2009)

myst*** a dit:


> M Je suis d'accord pour le drapeau, je me suis pas encore posé la question de comment l'enlever, mais je pense que ça doit pas être difficile, je chercherai plus tard



Quand tu galeres, comme moi à trouver la bonne option dans les préférences système... Garde la pomme appuyée et vire l'icone des langues par drag and drop :rateau:


----------



## Elesthor (10 Octobre 2009)

Alors je vais essayer de répondre à toutes les questions (si j'en oublie n'hésitez pas à la reposer =) )

@ Pil : Mici ^^,  Ils ont été légèrement modifiés(taille, dock en bas, contraste et saturations: mais tu peux trouver les originaux sur DA : Ici

@ geoffrey : Merci ^^ 4 sessions de geektools en effet:  Deux pour l'heure (H:M et s) ainsi que deux musiques (Le titre et l'artiste) . Je fait appel à un petit applescript pour récupérer les données itunes.

@ phil: Merci =) , Qu'entends tu par un dock geektool" geektool affiche une image? J'ai essayé cette méthode mais les résultats étaient assez peu satisfaisants, j'ai donc créer un calque sur toshop opacité 90% que j'ai appliqué à tous mes fonds.

 Les wall étés directement comme ça, cependant j'ai fait un calque avec uniquement les bords, pour pouvoir intégrés mes propres vignettes =) Je te passerais le .psd si ça t'interesses.

@ Psycho_fls: Merci ^^, les icones sont The Kohbens, mais tu ne trouveras pas sur internet les icones dwld, doc ,txtmate et terminal, je les ai crées moi même. Je comptes en faire pour quelques applis et releaser un pack 'bonus'^^. Si tu en veux des particulières n'hésite pas à me les demander, je te les ferais avec grand plaisir =)


----------



## two (10 Octobre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> 4 sessions de geektools en effet:  Deux pour l'heure (H:M et s) ainsi que deux musiques (Le titre et l'artiste) . Je fait appel à un petit applescript pour récupérer les données itunes.


Pourrais tu me donner des précisions la dessus? Quel applescript utilise tu? Quel code utilise tu pour geektool pour tes 4 sessions?
D'avance Merci


----------



## Elesthor (10 Octobre 2009)

Alors pour la musique :  

Donne le nom de la piste en cours

```
tell application "System Events"
	set powerCheck to ((application processes whose (name is equal to "iTunes")) count)
	if powerCheck = 0 then
		return ""
	end if
end tell
tell application "iTunes"
	set trackID to the current track
	set trackName to the name of trackID
	return trackName
end tell
```

Donne le nom de l'artiste:

```
tell application "System Events"
	set powerCheck to ((application processes whose (name is equal to "iTunes")) count)
	if powerCheck = 0 then
		return ""
	end if
end tell
tell application "iTunes"
	set trackID to the current track
	set artistName to the artist of trackID
	return artistName
end tell
```

J'apelle ces deux script avec des sessions geektools:

```
osascript /Users/elesthor/itunes2.scpt
```


```
osascript /Users/elesthor/itunes1.scpt
```

L'option de texte est : "centrée pour avoir toujours l'artiste et sa chanson bien alignés^^

Pour l'heure:minute:

```
date +%l:%M
```

Pour les secondes:

```
date +%S
```

Voilà voilà^^


----------



## Î©mega (10 Octobre 2009)




----------



## link.javaux (11 Octobre 2009)

​


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2009)

Magnifique  :love:


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Psycho_fls (11 Octobre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> @ Psycho_fls: Merci ^^, les icones sont The Kohbens, mais tu ne trouveras pas sur internet les icones dwld, doc ,txtmate et terminal, je les ai crées moi même. Je comptes en faire pour quelques applis et releaser un pack 'bonus'^^. Si tu en veux des particulières n'hésite pas à me les demander, je te les ferais avec grand plaisir =)



Oui, j'avais reconnu, d'ailleurs j'en ai quelques unes et c'est pour ça je me demandais où tu avais trouvé celles que je n'ai jamais trouvé malgré beaucoup de recherches. Et j'avais aussi envisagé que tu les avais faites toi-même.

Beau boulot d'ailleurs !  Tu fais ça avec quoi ?

Au niveau applis, je mets dans le dock principalement Safari et Firefox, iPhoto, iMovie et iTunes, puis le panneau de préférences. Ensuite, à droite j'ai mis mes dossiers Applis, home, docs et téléchargements... Rien de bien extraordinaire quoi.

J'attends ta release avec impatience ! 

A bientôt.


----------



## nasser (11 Octobre 2009)

Salut! 
Je suis débutant en custo, donc soyez indulgents  






Mon problème reste la barre des menus : je n'arrive pas à virer l'icône Dropbox sans quitter le logiciel, idem pour ByteController. Comment puis-je faire pour avoir un contrôleur iTunes qui me permette de gérer iTunes avec le clavier, sans apparaître dans la barre des menus ? (et question subsidiaire : à part les réinstaller dans l'ordre, y'a-t-il un moyen de réorganiser l'ordre des icônes dans cette même menubar ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2009)

Hello.

très bon choix de fonds d'écran, Desktopography.

Tu peux utiliser Bowtie, en configurant des raccourcis clavier.


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Octobre 2009)

@Nasser
A tiens, un pote exilé comme moi 
Pas tres loin d'ailleurs  Sympa ta custo.. decidement les Tokens font un malheur 

@Wath
Dans ton dernier shot la photo de la nana vient de toi ? Si oui je vais te contacter par MP j'ai 2/3 questions photo..

Les antiwindows dont je fais parti, ne me massacrez pas, c'est juste esthetique 

-


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2009)

Ha non, la photo n'est pas de moi, malheureusement.
Je l'ai juste retouchée.

Faire une séance avec Scarlett Johansson, mon rêve.
:love:


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Octobre 2009)

Oh putain j'avais pas reconnu.. decidemment celle la j'ai toujours du mal a la reconnaitre..


----------



## nasser (12 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> @Nasser
> A tiens, un pote exilé comme moi
> Pas tres loin d'ailleurs  Sympa ta custo.. decidement les Tokens font un malheur



Hehe oui on est pas très loin, même si là je suis au Canada pour quelques mois... 
Les Tokens sont effectivement très sympas!



wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Tu peux utiliser Bowtie, en configurant des raccourcis clavier.



Merci ! J'ai viré byte et configuré bowtie, c'est parfait!


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Octobre 2009)

Pour tes questions, ben pour les trucs propres a OS X tu cliques cmd puis tu les glisses de gauche a droite (ou les vires aussi comme ca), concernant les logiciels je ne sais pas si l'ordre dans lequel ils se trouvent dans preferences systemes/compte/ouverture compte sur leur ordre d'ouverture au lancement d'OS X.. tu peux toujours essayer.

Sinon moi quand vraiment j'arrive pas a trouver un moyen de proprement le faire, je rentre dans le "contenu du paquet" du logiciel dans le dossier Applications et je supprime son icone de barre de menu, ou tu peux en mettre un transparent..


----------



## numsix (12 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


>



Superbe !


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Octobre 2009)

Funny, ya de tous les pays ici 
A MOI LA SUEDE DANS QQ ANNEES AUSSI !!!


----------



## Macounette (12 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à Corentin d'avoir découvert et posté ce wall' dans les coups de coeur.


Rhâ j'ai presque le même desk en ce moment :love: avec Flurry et Flurry Extras que je viens de découvrir... peux pas te bouler mais le coeur y est


----------



## wath68 (12 Octobre 2009)

Merci à tous.
Macounette, tu peux coup-d'bouler Corentin, c'est lui qui a trouvé le wall'.

Edit : tout compte fait, je garde le gris, avec ajout de DesktopLyrics. Désolé pour le flood.


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Octobre 2009)

Me, petit changements aussi, rien de bien grandiose a mes yeux.. juste une grosse coquille vide je suis en ce moment


----------



## Sylow (12 Octobre 2009)

Alors voila mes débuts de customisation ! Pour le moment je fais tout avec geektool, ca fait un peu geek mais j'essai de me faire la main.

J'ai déjà apporté des modif mais j'attends la version final pour vous montrer mais la c'est un apercu de mon style tres différent de ce qu'on voit en ce moment. 

Phil jte contact bientot, en tout cas j'ai suivie tes conseils, je me passe du dock ! 
ps: tu joues a GRID ? ^^ si c'est le cas ca serait cool de se faire une course un de ces 4.


----------



## wath68 (12 Octobre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> ca fait un peu geek



Un peu ?


Tu devrais utiliser ImageShack ou Skitch ou Hiboox ou chaipakoi pour poster tes captures,
parce-que là, du 1920x1200 ça craint.


----------



## feda12 (12 Octobre 2009)

Salut à tous,

actuellement, très simple : http://www.noelshack.com/up/aac/image1-e81af50636.png


----------



## Sylow (12 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Un peu ?
> 
> 
> Tu devrais utiliser ImageShack ou Skitch ou Hiboox ou chaipakoi pour poster tes captures,
> parce-que là, du 1920x1200 ça craint.



ca fait geek car j'essai plein de scribt donc il y a tout et n'importe quoi...c'est pour apprendre a maitriser geektool. 

pour l'image j'ai essayé mais c'est le seul site qui a voulu m'uploader l'image je sais pas pourquoi..j'ai internet qui bug ce soir et j'ai vue que le site la redimmensionnait l'image auto mais promis je ferai plus attention la prochaine fois ! 

j'aimerai du mal a maitriser candybar, docker etc.

Sinon j'aime beaucoup ton dernier wall. 

Petite question : existe t'il un moyen de sauvegarder un bureau ? car j'aime suivant mon humeur de changé, un bureau tres simple et élégant comme le tiens et un autre plus fonctionnel.



@ feda : je suis actuellement devant ma télé a regarder Ironman justement ^^


----------



## Bazinga (12 Octobre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> pour l'image j'ai essayé mais c'est le seul site qui a voulu m'uploader l'image je sais pas pourquoi..j'ai internet qui bug ce soir et j'ai vue que le site la redimmensionnait l'image auto mais promis je ferai plus attention la prochaine fois !



Comme monsieur a dit.. essaye skitch! Ca te fera tout en un tour de main!


----------



## Ralph_ (12 Octobre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Petite question : existe t'il un moyen de sauvegarder un bureau ? car j'aime suivant mon humeur de changé, un bureau tres simple et élégant comme le tiens et un autre plus fonctionnel


Space? je ne sais pas si geektool le prends en compte


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Octobre 2009)

Pas mal les derniers walls.. j'aime bien le boulot sur geektool, ca me fait penser a un truc que j'avais mis ya pas mal de tps, un lien d'un mec sur un bureau Windows.. bref 

Ca me redonne envie d'avoir un bureau avec infos dessus..

Sinon l'idee de sauvegarde d'un bureau serait un vrai bonheur mais a mon avis nada, car ya tes icones, ton Dock etc donc rien a voir avec le bureau.. a moins que yait une appli qui sauvegarde le Dock (CandyBar en creant un container ?)

Sinon je ne trouve pas ca Geek moi..

Et ouai je joue a Grid ahah mais comment tu sais, t'as vu ca ou ?? Mais principalement a Test Drive Unlimited... bref on va pas se faire jarter pour ce hors sujet hein 

Shh.. par MP la suite ok ?


----------



## Rez2a (13 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Et ouai je joue a Grid ahah mais comment tu sais, t'as vu ca ou ??



Grip.zip sur le bureau peut-être ?


----------



## Sylow (13 Octobre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Grip.zip sur le bureau peut-être ?



exact  ^^.

Sinon pour le bureau je me suis inspiré d'un wall posté sur le topic geektool , fait avec samurize et Enigma. J'ai reussi apres 1h de boulot a récupérer son wall en effaçant ses données et de me rapprocher de l'image d'origine. 

J'ai télécharge yahoo widget aussi, j'aimerai avoir les 10 news du jours sur le coté en petit et en blanc comme mes contact adium a peu pres. Enfin bon c'est du boulot tout ca .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Edit : tout compte fait, je garde le gris, avec ajout de DesktopLyrics. Désolé pour le flood.



Magnifique l'ami  .


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Sylow (13 Octobre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


>



on dirait chez moi ^^.

Tres simple mais ca donne vraiment l'impression d'y etre


----------



## Any (13 Octobre 2009)

Smaxintosh a dit:


> Tiens au fait phil, c'est quoi ton dernier Dock ? ca fait un bout de temps que je cherche un dock transparent comme celui ci.




Enorme c'est quoi ton dock ?


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Octobre 2009)

Ennnnnnnnfinnnnnnnnnnn c'eeeeeeeeeeest paaaaaaaaaaaaas trop toooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooot

! ThemePark !

Enfin ca va commencer a me plaire maintenant !





Toujours poubelle invisible, pas d'indicateurs.. Spotlight l'icone a viré aussi (pas besoin), Jumpcut pareil, je clique a gauche de l'airport et j'ai mes copié-collés qui apparaissent..

Prochain Dock, exactement comme ma nouvelle menubar, je sens que je vais me prendre la tete car en plus je le veux sur toute la longueur.. du coup Geektool va peut etre pouvoir faire qqch, je sais pas, je suis tout ouie


----------



## link.javaux (15 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> ! ThemePark !
> 
> Enfin ca va commencer a me plaire maintenant !



ça fait longtemps fieu 
regarde la page précédente j'avais déjà commencé

EDIT; 
Voici mon nouveau dont je suis assez content


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Octobre 2009)

Me disait que t'etais sur Leopard..

En tous cas ca fait du bien, enfin plus ce gris de m**


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Octobre 2009)

J'ai rajouté un Dock comme ma menubar..






Pour ceux qui veulent le PSD de ce Dock..


----------



## geoffrey (16 Octobre 2009)

J'ai changé mon fond d'écran, il fait trop froid en Alsace ^^


----------



## Elesthor (16 Octobre 2009)

(je m'absente trois jours et une page de plus apparais ><)

Magnifique tout le monde !

Linkjavaux ta menubar est sublime =)

/me cherche de l'inspiration ....


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Octobre 2009)

Ouai.. magnifique theme link 

Au fait, est-ce que tu connais plus ou moins a quoi correspondent les fichiers dans le SArtFile ? (genre 61 et 62 pour le menu Apple etc...) et je ne connais que ceux de la menubar et de l'Apple menu..
Je cherche a modifier le fond des menus selectionnés.. (la ou tu vois "save", "save as")


----------



## Elesthor (16 Octobre 2009)

Quoi qu'est ce les fichiers 61 62?


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Octobre 2009)

Tu sais quand tu veux modifier la menubar etc (comme link et moi dans les derniers desks notamment).. tu utilises ThemePark et il t'ouvres les fichiers SArtFile etc.. et ca te permet une fois a l'interieur de ces fichiers, de modifier les petits .png qui servent a l'apparence de ta barre (et de tout OS X je crois, mais pas sur..)..
Donc en cherchant sur googueule tu trouves vite que pour changer la gueule de la pomme en haut a gauche de ton ecran, ben c'est les 61 et 62, puis la menubar c'est 104 et 116 je crois (me rappelle deja plus).. du coup je pense peut etre a tort mais ca m'etonnerait, que pour l'apparence du fond des menus que tu fais apparaitre en cliquant sur "Edit" par exemple, les fichiers doivent etre pas loin, mais alors sans une liste avec ces fameuses correspondances, ben je sais pas comment faire..
Voila 

Mon objectif : que mon ordi ressemble a un musée de verre a l'interieur... 

------------
EDIT : Changé le fond par une photo prise today a l'université d'Istanbul de ma chérie - notez l'orthographe turc  - (les tokens sont magnifiques avec, et en general avec les fonds un peu granuleux, mais pour l'instant je garde mes gros trucs).





Et LA une trooooop belle apparence iTunes..

Désolé pour les fichiers pourris sur le bureau mais trop la flemme..


----------



## link.javaux (16 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> ...



J'avais ça pour Leopard, mais pour snow leopard il faut faire gaffe, ma barre de menu est en position 116. 
Ils ont rajouté des images plus ou moins après le 63. 



Phil1982 a dit:


> Ouai.. magnifique theme link





Elesthor a dit:


> (je m'absente trois jours et une page de plus apparais ><)
> 
> Magnifique tout le monde !
> 
> ...



Merci les gars


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Octobre 2009)

Merci, parfait !

Je vais faire gaffe et vérifierai sur googueule egalement avant de modifier.. mais au moins j'ai les noms des fichiers et leur numero..

Merci ;-)


----------



## wath68 (17 Octobre 2009)

Chez moi, rien de bien transcendant, je fais mumuse avec Acorn 2





- GrowlTunes (Theme: Basics)
- DesktopLyrics
- Curve : Faît Accompli


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

Très joli .


----------



## wath68 (17 Octobre 2009)

Merci.

Au fait, j'y pense, j'ai essayé ThemePark, pour voir, et tous les programmes qui figuraient dans la liste de ceux qui se lancent au démarrage ont disparus.
Pourtant je n'ai rien fais de spécial, à part un petit test (changer la couleur de la barre des menus), pas très concluant d'ailleurs.

Quelqu'un a-t'il aussi eu ce petit souci, ou bien c'est moi qui ai foiré le truc ?


----------



## Elesthor (17 Octobre 2009)

@ phil : Merci des renseignements , jvais essayer un petit truc sur ma barre... 



> Et LA une trooooop belle apparence iTunes..



Mazette =P  A quand cette une apparence identique pour toutes les fenêtres?


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Octobre 2009)

Ouai.. je vais y bosser (chercher)... pour Safari , Pathfinder etc.. j'aimerais trouver pareil...

Le theme c'est Itunes Silent Night..

Pour toi Wath je sais pas... il m'est arrivé un truc pareil ya qq jours.. peut etre que c'etait apres ThemePark.. me souviens plus mais moi ca n'est plus réapparu apres..

Pour que tes trucs soit concluant tu dois y passer un peu de temps.. regarde les trucs de link.. moi j'ai juste mis la transparence a 20% et j'adore..
Mais en tous cas c'est une mine d'or ce ThemePark car quand tu vois le nombre de fichiers auxquels tu as acces.. :/ (faites vos sauvegardes avant quand meme)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

Un de mes plus réussis : 

Propre : 





Sale :





(click pour zoom).


----------



## wath68 (17 Octobre 2009)

J'aime beaucoup.
Très beaucoup même.

Dommage que je ne puisse point bouler.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

C'est rien , merci pour la remarque .

Manque plus que le changement de police , mais je ne sais pas comment faire...


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Octobre 2009)

Ouai tu t'en sors bien avec ton 8" et demi .. 
Tu dois rever d'un 24" non ?
Quand t'en auras un qu'est-ce que ca sera ! Car meme sur ton 8 pouce et demi c'est pas mal 

(on comprend bien la plaisanterie compatissante car moi aussi pendant un long moment m'en suis tapé un de tit ecran )

Allez moi c'est le dernier que je poste avec toujours le meme Dock et tout et tout..

Propre

Sale


----------



## Î©mega (17 Octobre 2009)

Arf moi aussi.
du 12 pouces.


----------



## Elesthor (17 Octobre 2009)

J'aime ta menubar transparente, juste la font de l'heure qui jure un peu à mon humble avis =)

Sinon ayé tu es papa? (Ou comment faire des déductions bidons à partir de captures d'écrans xD)

@etienne000: Bien joué l'ami le rendu est très homogène et sympatoche^^(c'est vrais qu'un grand écran c'est plus simple pour mapper un jolie desk )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ouai tu t'en sors bien avec ton 8" et demi ..
> Tu dois rever d'un 24" non ?
> Quand t'en auras un qu'est-ce que ca sera ! Car meme sur ton 8 pouce et demi c'est pas mal
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends pas cette remarque : pourquoi demander plus alors que ce qu'on a est suffisant ?

Je n'ai pas besoin d'une résolution de 1920X1080 pixels pour être satisfait de mon ordi tu sais .

Je trouve même avantageux d'avoir un écran pas trop gros et avec le quel on puisse voir clair et d'avoir une dalle 75 hertz et pas une 60 hertz .

EDIT : De plus , j'ai pas une dalle Tn toute pourrie comme certains ont .


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Octobre 2009)

Comme l'a compris Elesthor, c'est car c'est plus facile de faire un joli desk avec un grand ecran.. et puis aussi pour faire une tite blague :mouais: mais rien de plus :rateau:

Sinon non je suis pas papa encore, c'est une photo qui nous a fait penser a nous.. encore quelques années mais on en parle tous les jours 
Dur d'attendre..... :bebe:

Hmm hmm, non c'est pas un hors sujet, ca a un grand rapport avec les desks !


----------



## Elesthor (18 Octobre 2009)

> Hmm hmm, non c'est pas un hors sujet, ca a un grand rapport avec les desks !



Tout à fait, car dès que tu as franchis le pas tu peux dire adieux aux fonds d'écrans design, c'est bébé qui va troner sur ton ordi


----------



## JustMeJulien (18 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,
Un nouveau desktop avec comme fond d'écran une photo de ma ville : Annecy.
Bon dimanche !





Lien direct : http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/3927/screenshotnh.jpg


----------



## maiwen (18 Octobre 2009)

chouette photo  j'aime beaucoup cet endroit et là, la lumière est très belle  

en ce qui concerne le desk, je trouve les icones des DD un peu grandes et ... tu as pensé à mettre un peu plus de transparence dans la fenêtre d'adium ?  c'tout


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)

Ca ressemble à un wall de windows seven .

C'est un wall de seven ! 

.


----------



## Kevlar (18 Octobre 2009)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un nouveau desktop avec comme fond d'écran une photo de ma ville : Annecy.
> Bon dimanche !
> 
> ...



Un lien pour le wall peut être ? Merci d'avance.....


----------



## JustMeJulien (18 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca ressemble à un wall de windows seven .
> 
> C'est un wall de seven !
> 
> .



Et ? Au moins ils au bon gout pour une fois du côté de Redmont (merci pour la correction  ) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h30 ----------




Kevlar a dit:


> Un lien pour le wall peut être ? Merci d'avance.....



Oui , voila : http://www.kgaut.net/Blog/index.php?tag/Wallpaper


----------



## Kevlar (18 Octobre 2009)

Merci  beaucoup............


----------



## maiwen (18 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca ressemble à un wall de windows seven .
> 
> C'est un wall de seven !
> 
> .



trop dur !!!! mais faut surtout pas le prendre alors ... mon dieu ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2009)

Je plaisante .

Et c'est pas richmont c'est redmont .


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Octobre 2009)

Pas mal les deux derniers wall.. et j'avais pas essayé les tokens light... sont sympas 

Coté esthetique ils ont plus bossé chez Crosoft que chez Apple ces derniers temps selon moi.. bref.

@ Elesthor
Lol, ouai je pense aussi :-D


----------



## Zibiolo (19 Octobre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un de mes plus réussis :
> 
> Propre :
> 
> ...



Un p'tit link pour le wall svp ? 
Et si quelques-uns en ont du même style, je suis super intéressé ! 



JustMeJulien a dit:


> Et ? Au moins ils au bon gout pour une fois du côté de Redmont (merci pour la correction  )
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h30 ----------
> 
> ...



Ouaip, c'est vrai qu'ils avaient du travail ! Note que dans Vista, il y a un wall avec une Aston Martin, et ça, c'est une preuve de bon gout !


----------



## wath68 (19 Octobre 2009)

maiwen a dit:


> trop dur !!!! mais faut surtout pas le prendre alors ... mon dieu ...



lol

J'adore ton desk'


----------



## maiwen (19 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> lol
> 
> J'adore ton desk'



 

merci  ether sur DeviantArt


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Un p'tit link pour le wall svp ?
> Et si quelques-uns en ont du même style, je suis super intéressé !




Ici  : http://tyralion.deviantart.com/art/Desktop-Macs-login-wallpapers-138234206


----------



## Zibiolo (20 Octobre 2009)

Super, merci !


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Octobre 2009)

Bon en fait dans celui la c'est la photo de ma cherie en fond d'ecran, mais vu que je tiens a ma vie privé (surtout sur internet) j'ai remplacé par un fond d'ecran pris sur internet.. j'ai essayé d'en trouver un avec plus ou moins les memes couleurs..

Bref, c'est juste pour montrer mon nouveau desk, noir et blanc.. sachant que la photo de ma cherie est nettement plus jolie que ce fond d'ecran mis pour le shot (vilain soit dit en passant)


----------



## Taum (21 Octobre 2009)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Un nouveau desktop avec comme fond d'écran une photo de ma ville : Annecy.
> Bon dimanche !
> 
> ...



Ça c'est fort, j'ai quasiment la même photo que toi en argentique sur mon bureau, souvenir d'un p'tit voyage à annecy! mais même prise de vue, même type de lumière, tout pareil


----------



## wath68 (21 Octobre 2009)

Vraiment rien de neuf de mon coté.
Un fond déjà utilisé, avec juste un changement de photo.

Et toujours DesktopLyrics et GrowlTunes avec le thème Basics (à essayer, vraiment)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2009)

C'est le calme plat ces temps-ci mais c'est très joli Wath .


----------



## wath68 (21 Octobre 2009)

Merci.

Oui c'est vrai, pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent.

Même du coté des GeekTools Addicts c'est calme.
Ça doit venir du froid qui commence à poindre le bout de son groin.


----------



## Sylow (21 Octobre 2009)

oui c'est calme, dommage car je suis bloqué et j'ai posé 2 questions sur geektool, et savoir comment avoir une barre des menu en noir. Dur de trouver un lien valide et compatible SL...je suis sur yahoo widget, j'aimerai avoir la méteo en petit aussi mais j'arrive pas a mettre des widget une fois téléchargé


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Oui c'est vrai, pas grand chose à se mettre sous la dent.
> 
> ...



Pour ma part, j'ai fait un petit formatage complet en 35 passes (pour le Fun ) de mon DD... 
Je reste aujourd'hui avec le wallpaper/icônes natives à Snow Leopard, avec le Widget iStat Pro bien pratique je dois dire...


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Octobre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> oui c'est calme, dommage car je suis bloqué et j'ai posé 2 questions sur geektool, et savoir comment avoir une barre des menu en noir. Dur de trouver un lien valide et compatible SL...je suis sur yahoo widget, j'aimerai avoir la méteo en petit aussi mais j'arrive pas a mettre des widget une fois téléchargé



Desole de ne pas t'avoir repondu non plus !

Hmm pas tres dur il me semble pour la menubar noire.. soit avec ThemePark tu la prends, tu la lances dans Photoshop, un coup de filtre noir, le tout un peu transparent.. et c'est reglé..
Sinon t'as LA (j'aime pas trop perso).

EDIT : TIENS j'ai fait une menubar noire vite fait sur Photoshop, j'ai pas testé.. ya 3 modeles, 90, 75 et 50% de transparence un truc comme ca..
Bref tu remplaces les 104 et 116 dans le sArtFile.bin de ThemePark par ce fichier (glisse dedans)..
Et tu me dis..


----------



## link.javaux (22 Octobre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> je suis sur yahoo widget, j'aimerai avoir la méteo en petit aussi mais j'arrive pas a mettre des widget une fois téléchargé



ça on sait pas vrmt t'aider :S


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Octobre 2009)

Logiquement tu doubles cliques dessus...

Je vais pas tout detailler ici (peut etre par MP mais je risque de mettre 2 ou 3 jours a repondre) mais jette un oeil ICI pour mettre ta police de la menubar en blanc


----------



## Sylow (22 Octobre 2009)

merci merci phil 
j'essai ce soir!

En fait une fois le widget de yaooh téléchargé il me dit de le faire glissé et de le rempalcer mais ca ne veut pas. Je te détail par MP ce soir  

Merci encore


----------



## 217ae1 (23 Octobre 2009)




----------



## Phil1982 (24 Octobre 2009)

Qu'est-ce que c'est mort ces derniers jours :sick:


----------



## Sylow (24 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que c'est mort ces derniers jours :sick:



+10

C'est l'heure d'hiver, manque d'inspiration, ca fait une semaine qu'on se demande si on va dormir plus ou moins cette nuit  ^^.

J'avoue que pendant la semaine j'ai pas énormément de temps, apres le boulot c'est le sport et apres le sport un petit film...Et la je suis cassé avec le froid qui tombe...période de l'année que je déteste ^^. 

je t'envoi un mp ce soir phil !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

Allez hop, rien de spécial mais histoire de ...


----------



## wath68 (25 Octobre 2009)

Toujours très classe, pas bling-bling.
Tout ce que j'aime.

Chez moi, j'ai définitivement adopté le fond gris avec photo et DesktopLyrics,
mais bon, je ne vais pas poster chaque fois une capture dès que je change la photo,
histoire de ne pas saouler.


----------



## Macounette (25 Octobre 2009)

Corentin  le top du minimalisme, j'adore :love:

Voici pour moi, rien de très recherché non plus, j'aime bien les desk abstraits avec cette collection d'icones


----------



## Cioranes (25 Octobre 2009)

Bon, pas changé grand chose.
Clean néanmoins.
Quicksilver et istat menus, c'est tout ce qu'il faut hein.

Vous savez ce qui serait merveilleux ? Ce serait de ne plus avoir tous ces "fichier" "édition" "présentation" etc. dans la barre de menus, mais rien que le nom du programme à côté de la pomme, et le reste dans un menu défilant. J'ai toujours trouvé que c'était bien moche tous ces menus, et pas si souvent utile.
Mais je suppose qu'il n'y a pas moyen...


----------



## Sylow (25 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Toujours très classe, pas bling-bling.
> Tout ce que j'aime.
> 
> Chez moi, j'ai définitivement adopté le fond gris avec photo et DesktopLyrics,
> ...



d'ailleur tu les chopes ou tes belles photos ?


----------



## 217ae1 (25 Octobre 2009)




----------



## wath68 (25 Octobre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> d'ailleur tu les chopes ou tes belles photos ?



C'est des photos trouvées de-ci de-là, ou qui traînaient sur mon DD.
Un petit peu d'ombre avec Acorn, et le tour est joué.

Très joli, Macounette, Cioranes et 217ae1
Le tiercé gagnant.

Histoire de ne pas poster pour rien :


----------



## arno1x (25 Octobre 2009)

Salut, encore Gaïa que j'ai arrangé pour ce bon vieux Leo... que je garde encore, j'aime ce thème...
arno


----------



## Elesthor (25 Octobre 2009)

Premier screen sur mon nouvel imac, snow =)
Esprit zen ce coup çi. Dock transparent, icones textuelles de moi , wallpaper: Under the big wave par Hokusai et geektools pour l'heure.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2009)

Suffisait que je relance, beaux bureaux les amis .


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Octobre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Premier screen sur mon nouvel imac, snow =)
> Esprit zen ce coup çi. Dock transparent, icones textuelles de moi , wallpaper: Under the big wave par Hokusai et geektools pour l'heure.



Pas mal du tout, très cohérent ... pour l'heure quelle est la police ?


----------



## Sylow (25 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est des photos trouvées de-ci de-là, ou qui traînaient sur mon DD.
> Un petit peu d'ombre avec Acorn, et le tour est joué.
> 
> Très joli, Macounette, Cioranes et 217ae1
> ...



je m'inspire beaucoup du tiens, d'ou la raison que je ne post pas pour le moment. c'est quoi la police que tu utilises pour deskopt lyrics ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Octobre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> c'est quoi la police que tu utilises pour deskopt lyrics ?



HelveticaNeue Light


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Octobre 2009)

Wow purée c'est quoi qu'il s'est passé la ?? 
Comme si tout le monde preparait son truc..
J'adore particulierement les posts de Cioranes, 217ae1 et d'Elesthor..

Moi je cherche je cherche.. je me prends surtout la tete avec mon Finder et putain qu'est-ce que j'en ai marre de cette resolution honteuse qu'on a encore dans nos portables.. pff c'est pas vrai ca, 2009, 15" haut de gamme chez Apple : 1440x900, j'en peux plus de faire mumuse avec les fenetres pour avoir l'"impression" d'avoir un ecran digne de ce nom.. pff depuis hier je rale : en une application a peine j'ai plus de place, j'ai l'impression d'etre sur Windows avec le plein ecran..
Bref, je n'ai qu'une seule idee en tete, un 17", enfin un portable digne de s'appeler ordinateur.
JE PETE UN CABLE, mais ca va passer.. 


ASTUCE : pour ne plus s'emmerder la vie interminablement avec cet icone d'iCal.. créer un alias de l'appli, le glisser dans le Dock.. et perso j'ai viré (via CandyBar, premier onglet, en glissant mon fameux super-utile icone "100%transparent") la petite fleche des alias dans tout le system (vu que toute maniere j'ai que 3 alias qui se battent en duel ca risque rien).. du coup la, Agenda, ben c'est iCal, et il me montre pas sa super jolie date que j'en veux pas, et pas de fleche d'alias non plus 

Je joue aussi beaucoup avec les alias de toutes sortes.. pour les dossiers dans le Dock, que je glisse coté Stacks, pour ne pas en faire des "menus" quand on cliques dessus mais les faire agir comme des boutons.. on clique et ca ouvre la fenetre du Finder completement.. etc..

Nouveau desk..


----------



## aCLR (26 Octobre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> HelveticaNeue Light



Très bon choix. :style:


----------



## vincentn (26 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Nouveau desk..



Vraiment classe. J'adore.


----------



## Elesthor (26 Octobre 2009)

> pour l'heure quelle est la police ?



C'est Ming Imperial


----------



## 217ae1 (26 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Nouveau desk..



joli ! 

un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Octobre 2009)

Merci beaucoup ! 

Ca y est j'ai reussi a mettre la main sur le wall !

Sinon le voici en .psd avec mon Dock transparent collé dessus..

Mes icones pour ceux qui pourraient etre interessé, mais c'est vraiment pas sorcier a faire.

J'ai aussi juste mis des separateurs Onyx coté application entre chaque icone texte, toujours poubelle invisible (du coup je suis moins obsédé a la vider chaque fois qu'elle contient qqch, comme qd je la voyais elle me stressait ).

Et pour l'heure en blanc la haut j'utilise MenuCalendarClock, logiciel pas trop mal..


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2009)

Sympa l'aperçu également .


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Octobre 2009)

Merci (si c'est du mien que tu parles).
Et je viens de le retrecir de moitié..


----------



## Î©mega (26 Octobre 2009)

Très classe ton desktop Phil. 
J'ai bien aimé l'aperçu original 


Pour ma part pas trop le temps de vous faire un aperçu, désolé. 

http://www.noelshack.com/up/aac/image1-fff3852784.jpg


----------



## JPTK (27 Octobre 2009)

Oldschool, coloré et surchargé


----------



## r3m (27 Octobre 2009)

Vos desktop sont vraiment magnifique !

Ca donne des idées


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Oldschool, coloré et surchargé




Marrant 
J'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2009)

Et une grosse image mais c'est pas mal .


----------



## Bazinga (27 Octobre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Et une grosse image mais c'est pas mal .



+1

J'ai attendu avant de râler pour les grosses images sans apercu que qqn le dise avant moi... Pas envie de passer pour un râleur.. lol


----------



## Sylow (27 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


>




Superbe 

J'ai hésité a prendre en photo mon MBP 17 pour te l'envoyer et de dégouter de ma résolution 1920*1200


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Octobre 2009)

Pfff va mourir   :hein:
Je l'achete toute facon sous 365 jours que j'me suis promis, m'en fous


----------



## Macounette (28 Octobre 2009)

Quelques conseils pour ceux qui veulent débuter dans le "minimalisme" de leur desktop 

Five Ways to become a Mac Minimalist


----------



## scherel (28 Octobre 2009)

Un petit nouveau.
Pas grand chose de nouveau mais de plus en plus minimalistic 

http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/3148/cleanu.png

N'hésitez pas commenter pour améliorer certaines choses. Je suis preneur !

Petit problème je n'arrive plus à ouvrir Bwanadik (utilitaire internet) dans la barre de menus si quelqu'un à une idée?

Bonne Custo à tous


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Octobre 2009)

Wow j'adore ton "Dock"



Macounette a dit:


> Quelques conseils pour ceux qui veulent débuter dans le "minimalisme" de leur desktop



Sympa son desk a la fin.. mais encore un qui a un super ecran avec une super resolution :hein:

Le meme desk mais avec tous mes trucs dessus, avec une barre photoshop au milieu histoire de rassembler tous mes liens internet et trucs du moment.. bon je ne vais pas en poster plus avec ce fond pour pas polluer..


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2009)

scherel a dit:


> Un petit nouveau.
> Pas grand chose de nouveau mais de plus en plus minimalistic
> 
> http://img245.imageshack.us/img245/3148/cleanu.png
> ...



Excellent, j'adore (à part la météo dans la barre des menus)
Bowtie est superbement intégré, bravo.

Petit niou, encore et toujours le même style :




- Picture : Fishing Dream 5 by MarcoPolo17
(sa galerie, à visiter, surtout la série "Fishing Dreams")


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Octobre 2009)

J'aimais pas trop au debut ton Desk mais je commence a aimer... c'est vraiment simple et comme beaucoup l'ont dit la police est belle, et rend le tout reposant..


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (29 Octobre 2009)

Simple, avec une de mes photos de vacances :


----------



## HAL-9000 (29 Octobre 2009)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Simple, avec une de mes photos de vacances :



Dis donc il a fait vachement sombre pendant tes vacances :rateau:
Sinon j'aime beaucoup  (ça donne l'envie de modifier mon desk arrrggg faut pas).


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Octobre 2009)

Purée, c'est le calme rond ici :mouais:


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2009)

Suffit de demander.

J'ai changé la couleur du fond, parce-qu'on voyait un peu trop les fameuses taches sur l'écran de l'iMac.
Enfin bon, pas de quoi sauter au plafond non plus. Si vous n'aimiez pas mes précédentes captures, ce n'est même la peine de cliquer.






- le thème Bowtie : PHT Nano Popup
- DesktopLyrics, avec tous les lyrics mis en minuscule à l'aide de TuneInstructor


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

J'aime beaucoup Wath =) 

Mais je ne comprends cependant pas pourquoi tu désires afficher les paroles sur le desk, regarderais tu ton fond lorsque tu écoutes de la musique? Pour la plupart de mes connaissances, c'est en surfant , ou comme chaine hifi...


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2009)

Merci. 

En fait, pour répondre à ta question, c'est plus pour remplir un peu le fond d'écran, de façon "aléatoire".

Et aussi un peu pour améliorer mon Yaourth ... aye bilive aye ken flayyyyye
:rateau:


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

> En fait, pour répondre à ta question, c'est plus pour remplir un peu le fond d'écran, de façon "aléatoire".



Hehe je comprends tout à fait, sur linux j'avais des scripts affichants des quotes aléatoires de bashfr, ou des citations de films pour décorer le bureau.

Et puis un petit: "Much to learn, you still have." ou encore "No! No different! Only different in your mind. You must unlearn what you've learned" c'est toujours motivant lorque tu es bloqué sur un problème d'algo =P


----------



## wath68 (31 Octobre 2009)

Voilà, tu as tout à fait compris le truc.
En fait, au début j'ai longtemps cherché un script pour GeekTools qui permettait justement d'afficher une quote du jour, mais je ne trouvais pas mon bonheur, il y avait toujours un truc qui clochait (problème d'encodage de caractères, site qui ne fonctionnait pas, etc...)

Je me suis donc rabattu sur DesktopLyrics, faute de mieux.

Au fait, GeekTools est-il 100% compatible SL ?


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

> Voilà, tu as tout à fait compris le truc.
> En fait, au début j'ai longtemps cherché un script pour GeekTools qui permettait justement d'afficher une quote du jour, mais je ne trouvais pas mon bonheur, il y avait toujours un truc qui clochait (problème d'encodage de caractères, site qui ne fonctionnait pas, etc...)
> 
> Je me suis donc rabattu sur DesktopLyrics, faute de mieux.
> ...



Je ne l'ai pas encore réinstallé sur Sl , mais jte ferais parvenir mon compte rendue post-install.

Quand aux quote s je faisais ça avec un script python et formatais la sortie en bash, jvais voir  pour le refaire avec geek tools si tu est intéressé =)


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Octobre 2009)

Ouai Geektools marche parfaitement avec SL (en tous cas ce que j'ai essayé).. ceci dit moi j'ai du m'en séparer car il ne marche pas (parait logique) avec le Desktop de PathFinder.. C'est con j'aimais beaucoup afficher des photos avec leur petite ombre et mes mails non lu...


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Nouvelle _csutomisation_ de mon macbook cette fois (donc 13.3").

  Style très particulier: 
Car fond d'écran... Animé! Les cercles sont en mouvements=P (je suis resté 6min à regarder tourner =) ).

Sinon du classique en matière d'icone : Token blancs.

Le dock est un peu particulier: Il est transparent, mais avec le reflet activé ce qui rend plutôt pas mal =)


----------



## Maximouse (31 Octobre 2009)

Style très particulier: 
Car fond d'écran... Animé! Les cercles sont en mouvements=P (je suis resté 6min à regarder tourner =) ).

Sinon du classique en matière d'icone : Token blancs.

Le dock est un peu particulier: Il est transparent, mais avec le reflet activé ce qui rend plutôt pas mal =) 



Trés beau

Peux tu m'indiquer le dock que tu utilises.

Merci.


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Octobre 2009)

Excellent !!!
Elesthor  -> MP


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

@Maximouse: AC'est un peu dirty comme méthode, j'ai supprimés les images png du dock dans l'applis (/Systeme/Bibli/Coreservices/Dock/Ressource) et après ça mousse! (désolé pas résisté )

@ phil: Le grand maître de la création me mp , diantre!  

Voilà c'est répondu =)


----------



## Fìx (31 Octobre 2009)

Le prend pas mal Phil hin? :rose: ... Mais j'trouve ça quand même un tant soit peu égoïste de passer par MP pour demander tel ou tel truc... 

Ce serait pas mieux d'en faire part à tout le monde afin que chacun puisse éventuellement en profiter? 

À la rigueur, si Elesthor ne souhaitait pas délivrer ses secrets à tout le monde, ce serait une chose, mais de le contacter par MP pour empêcher les autres de connaître les astuces...... huuuuum quoi!  


PS : Elesthor, j'adore aussi! :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Octobre 2009)

Non pas du tout Fix78 
Lorsque je passe par MP c'est pour ne pas polluer le topic de questions un peu hors sujet..
Au contraire je passe le moins possible par MP pour les tuyaux.. je comprends tout a fait ta reaction..

Donc voici un collé de ce qu'Elesthor m'a repondu concernant son fond d'ecran, tous droits reservaides® :

_Alors pour faire un fond d'écran animé (en général) le plus correct serait d'utiliser geek'stools rafraîchie rapidement. Mais pour le mien, c'est On ne peut plus simple!

J'ai trouvé un screen saver appelé polar clock/(dispo en couleurs) . Puis je l'ai lancé avec wallsaver (un pti logiciel fort utile (je m'étais amusé à avoir la matrice en vert et noire qui tombait devant mon écran ya quelques mois). 

Par contre, le screensaver n'est compatible qu'avec léo ... (sinon je l'aurais sur mon iMac et pas le mb...) Si tu sais comment outrepasser la compatibilité je suis preneur_


----------



## Elesthor (31 Octobre 2009)

Pour la compatibilité jvais essayer de trouver comment faire des screensavers sous os x et en faire un pour snow qui ressemble.

Si vous avez un lien ou des liens faites partager =)  

@fix 78: Ayant été allaité sous linux , je place tout mes écrits sous licences libres, et je partage toute découverte =)


----------



## Fìx (31 Octobre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Non pas du tout Fix78
> Lorsque je passe par MP c'est pour ne pas polluer le topic de questions un peu hors sujet..



Toutes mes excuses! :rose: :rose: :rose: J'le voyais pô comme ça! :rose: (c'que j'peux avoir l'esprit mal tourné!   )

Celà dit, j'crois pas que t'aies à avoir peur de polluer le topic _(comme je suis en train de le faire là par exemple   )_ puisque je ne trouve pas ça hors-sujet justement! 

Ce sujet peut quand même servir un peu à se donner des tuyaux non? (dans la limite du raisonnable bien sûr^^)

Enfin bon, j'arrête de (réellement  ) polluer cet excellent sujet et te remercie encore de ne pas l'avoir pris plus mal!


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Octobre 2009)

J'ai vraiment compris ton message car des centaines de fois je me suis fait cette reflexion sur certains forums.. 
Et puis en effet ce topic est interessant pour les idees et tuyaux..
Du coup, je sais pas pourquoi le MP m'est venu a l'esprit.. 

Aussi, je réinvite encore les gens sur mon sujet concernant Path Finder car j'adorerais avoir des avis et idees pour la custo de ce Finder qui du coup est quasi ILLIMITEE 
Tout ce que vous avez toujours revez de faire avec votre Finder, vous est accessible 
Pub Pub  (je pourrais travailler pour eux presque !)


----------



## Sylow (1 Novembre 2009)

Je dis +1 pour phil. Cepandant il n'est pas gratuit et ne fonctionne plus sur mon MBP


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2009)

Magnifique Elesthor :love:.


----------



## Timdonald (1 Novembre 2009)

Voilà le mien :


----------



## Bazinga (1 Novembre 2009)

Par pitié, faites des miniatures et pas poster des images énormes sur le forum...

Je vous en supplie....

snif snif


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Novembre 2009)

Magique de chez magique, la meilleure fonction du monde la tout de suite 
"Hide Path Finder desktop"... j'ai... environ.. 40 ou 50 fichiers sur mon bureau.. et pour un screenshot propre, en un click, disparu  j'adoooorre...

Bref..





Certains de mes icones sont les tokens dark, donc quand j'ouvre des applis j'ai pu constaté que c'est superbe avec ce fond ! Je remplace bientot mes "textes"

Toujours joujou avec Photoshop pour les especes de barres (qui me servent a categoriser mes fichiers sur le bureau)..


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Novembre 2009)

Bon, ya que moi sur ce forum  

Un autre tiens, que ca a foutre cette semaine.. je fais joujou toujours avec Toshop pour les fonds.. celui la est nettement a ameliorer, mais voici un premier jet, et j'ai laissé le bureau degueulasse car ca reflete mon utilisation..


----------



## Rez2a (3 Novembre 2009)

Bon ben je mets le mien, tu te sentiras moins seul.


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Novembre 2009)

Sympa le fond..
Merci pour la solidarité


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Novembre 2009)

je vous rejoins.


----------



## Zyrkon (3 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Elesthor (3 Novembre 2009)

Pas mal pas mal c'est sobre et bien intégré =)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2009)

Petite question : quelqu'un aurait déjà personnalisé pidgin par hasard ?


----------



## fight_club29 (4 Novembre 2009)

bonsoir tout le monde , je doute qu'il y est encore du monde a cette heure-ci , voilà je suis tout nouveau chez mac et je souhaiterai un petit conseil, je pense que sur les 900 messages précédent ça du être évoquer mais j'ai la flemme de les lire, vous m'en excuserez .
ma question est donc , Comment fait t'on pour réduire la taille de la barre de menus qui se situe en haut du desk ? je voudrais qu'elle soit plus petite , j'aime tout ce qui est minimaliste .

merci d'avance pour votre réponse , si il 'y en a une , bien évidemment.

bonne nuit


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Novembre 2009)

Ben tu sais quoi.. magnifique question, que je commencais a me poser serieusement (desirant me battre avec ma resolution pourrie)..
Merci de la poser !
A mon avis c'est bien bien difficile.. je vais essayer de modifier le fichier png de celle ci, et apres reste la police a changer, et apres les icones a droite...
Enfin, du boulot quoi.. sans etre sur que ca marche..
Qqn a une idee ?


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2009)

Comme ça, je dirais : on ne peut pas.
J'ajouterais aussi que, même si on y arrive, ce n'est pas une bien bonne idée ... Vu le peu de cas que fait Apple de la personnalisation, ça sera pas commode, risqué, pas maintenu etc.


----------



## fight_club29 (4 Novembre 2009)

bonjour 

Merci d'avoir répondu a mon message , j'arrête de chercher . Mais ce qui m'étonne c'est quand je regarde certains screen de desk , j'ai parfois l'impression que la barre est plus petite que la mienne , je pense que ça doit venir de l'écran qui est bop plus grand que celui de mon Mbp 15". Mais cela dis a la fan il y avait un MB qui tourné avec une barre de menus assez étroite , d'où mon idée.

Passez une bonne journée. Thanks


----------



## Elesthor (4 Novembre 2009)

Mon iMac avec un fond d'écran assez "industriel". Les geek tools sont un peu partout (itunes, heure, utpime, proco, ram, processus , ...) et intégrés pas trop mal dans le fond.


----------



## wath68 (4 Novembre 2009)

la taille, ... just abused.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Oui 

Sinon , ca vous dirait un topic : "nos desktop sous windows" ?


----------



## Sylow (4 Novembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui
> 
> Sinon , ca vous dirait un topic : "nos desktop sous windows" ?



ah c'est pas le bon forum la ^^

mooi je verrai plus un TOPIC : "Photos de notre bureau" avec l'imac, macbook et tout le reste..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Ce topic existe déjà .


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Novembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon , ca vous dirait un topic : "nos desktop sous windows" ?



pourquoi pas, mais ce n'est pas le bon forum (quoique peut-être dans la section "windows sur mac")mais je ne suis pas convaincu par les possibilités de custo sous la fenêtre.



Sylow a dit:


> mooi je verrai plus un TOPIC : "Photos de notre bureau" avec l'imac, macbook et tout le reste..



voici le lien.  (j'adore ce fil )


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Novembre 2009)

MERCI POUR LE LIEN !
J'ai adoré ce topic, je viens de lire les 7 pages..
Super


----------



## Any (5 Novembre 2009)

Nouveau Wall'


----------



## Zibiolo (5 Novembre 2009)

Toujours aussi beau tes walls' !


----------



## wath68 (5 Novembre 2009)

@ Any : excellent, très joli. Le fond est splendide.

Desk' Apple-fan, pour changer un peu.




- Fond d'écran : Package for Bill by Turnpaper


----------



## link.javaux (5 Novembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/5499/29639869.png[IMG][/URL]
> - Fond d'écran : [URL="http://turnpaper.deviantart.com/art/Package-for-Bill-141644330"]Package for Bill by Turnpaper[/URL][/QUOTE]
> 
> j'aime
> ...


----------



## Pil (6 Novembre 2009)

Any a dit:


> Nouveau Wall'



Le fond est vraiment très beau! Un lien stp? Merci


----------



## Any (6 Novembre 2009)

http://freelancah.deviantart.com/art/Heart-Of-The-Universe-96532468

voila il est payant ^^alors tu vas dans fenêtre activité et tu cherche la ressource et hop le wall gratuit


----------



## Fìx (6 Novembre 2009)

Any a dit:


> http://freelancah.deviantart.com/art/Heart-Of-The-Universe-96532468
> 
> voila il est payant ^^alors tu vas dans fenêtre activité et tu cherche la ressource et hop le wall gratuit



Bouuuuuuuhhh!!!!! 

J'trouve ça dégueulasse! C'est comme si j'expliquais qu'il suffisait de faire un clic droit sur l'image en "Full View" et de faire "Ouvrir l'image dans un nouvel onglet" et d'ensuite enregistrer l'image! 


PS : Merci!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bouuuuuuuhhh!!!!!
> 
> J'trouve ça dégueulasse! C'est comme si j'expliquais qu'il suffisait de faire un clic droit sur l'image en "Full View" et de faire "Ouvrir l'image dans un nouvel onglet" et d'ensuite enregistrer l'image!
> 
> ...



Ou en "Full View" de faire un clic droit et "Ajouter l'image à la photothèque iPhoto" (dans iPhoto tu définis l'image comme fond d'écran).


----------



## globox3 (6 Novembre 2009)

Any a dit:


> http://freelancah.deviantart.com/art/Heart-Of-The-Universe-96532468
> 
> voila il est payant ^^alors tu vas dans fenêtre activité et tu cherche la ressource et hop le wall gratuit


:mouais: c'est la version imprimée qui est payante

comme dit plus haut il y a un petit bouton fullview


----------



## Zyrkon (6 Novembre 2009)

Bhé oui !  C'est la Print Version qui est payante.. Le wallpaper est entièrement gratos. 
Sinon voila pour moi :


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2009)

Magnifique .


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Novembre 2009)

link.javaux a dit:


> j'aime
> 
> Sinon le mien



Link.. tu auras un petit tuto pour ton Finder stp ?

Merci..


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

Le dock et les icones ne ressortent pas avec la barre de menus.


----------



## jujusous3 (7 Novembre 2009)

Tout à fait daccord, sinon le desk est superbe, un petit lien ? (je l'ai déjà vu mais je sais plus où...) Merci


----------



## 217ae1 (7 Novembre 2009)

jujusous3 a dit:


> Tout à fait daccord, sinon le desk est superbe, un petit lien ? (je l'ai déjà vu mais je sais plus où...) Merci



elle est disponible ici.

je ne fais jamais attention a la barre du haut, mais je fais la changer.


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Novembre 2009)

Elesthor... t'as un lien pour ton wall de la page precedente please ?


----------



## Laas56 (9 Novembre 2009)

Mon dernier 
Bon ok, thème de l'espace rien de très originale mais j'trouve ça tellement envoutant ; ca en jette 
Ma terre rotationne, ca rends plutôt bien sur le bureau


----------



## Elesthor (9 Novembre 2009)

@ phil : je ne suis pas chez moi , jte l'enverrais ce soir.

@ Laas: Un peu trop chargé , je préfère le minimalise, mais pas trop mal foutus (sauf les liens vers tes wm qui jurent ).


----------



## wath68 (9 Novembre 2009)




----------



## scherel (9 Novembre 2009)

magnifique wath


----------



## MacFanatic (9 Novembre 2009)

Any a dit:


> Nouveau Wall'



Splendide ! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------




Any a dit:


> Nouveau Wall'



Splendide ! :love:


----------



## Any (9 Novembre 2009)

oui mais c'est mon wall alors pas touche ^^

et vous n'auriez pas un dock qui aille bien avec


----------



## Gaffophone (10 Novembre 2009)

Désolé si la question a déjà été posé mais je n'ai pas eu le courage de parcourir des presque 500 pages de ce sujet !

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où trouver le fond d'écran de l'iMac actuellement en page d'accueil du site Apple ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Novembre 2009)

Tout de suite mon colonel


----------



## l8D (10 Novembre 2009)

Laas56 a dit:


> Mon dernier
> Bon ok, thème de l'espace rien de très originale mais j'trouve ça tellement envoutant ; ca en jette
> Ma terre rotationne, ca rends plutôt bien sur le bureau



Quel beau bureau 

Je suis un peut novice côté costumize chez mac j'aurai quelques question  :

- Quel logiciel utilise tu pour le thème (si ce n'est pas "Magnifique")
- Comment as-tu réduit l'opacité de ton widget température ?

Merci


----------



## Gaffophone (10 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Tout de suite mon colonel



Pfiouuu ! Alors là chapeau ! Merci pour la rapidité


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Novembre 2009)

De rien  C'est vrai je t'ai repondu 30mn apres lol je n'avais pas remarqué..

Pour notre cher canadien salut ! Hmm a priori il n'utilise pas de theme (arretez moi si chui bigleu), car tu verrais une barre de menu differente dans ce cas.
Sur Snow Leopard tu utiliseras Theme Park pour changer tes themes.. personnellement je n'ai changé que la barre de menu, page 454 de ce sujet, 2eme post je dis comment faire mais c'est pas tres tres clair.. il y a un site que j'aime bien pour la custo c'est CA, cool l'anglais ne te posera pas de pb a toi 
Fais une petite recherche et tu verras des sujets. Mots clefs qui peuvent t'aider : *sartfile.bin 104 116 themepark*

Pour le widget yahoo c'est super simple, dans tous les widgets t'as l'onglet "apparence" un truc comme ca dans leurs reglages persos.. tu y verras le curseur d'opacité.

Voila


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Novembre 2009)

je me rappelle plus: est-ce que magnifique et superdocker sont totalement compatibles avec snow léopard ?


----------



## [MGZ] Shralldam (10 Novembre 2009)

Cliquez pour agrandir - Envoyé avec Skitch de plasq.


----------



## l8D (10 Novembre 2009)

Wow quel bureau ... mac génération ^^ 




Phil1982 a dit:


> De rien  C'est vrai je t'ai repondu 30mn apres lol je n'avais pas remarqué..
> 
> Pour notre cher canadien salut ! Hmm a priori il n'utilise pas de theme (arretez moi si chui bigleu), car tu verrais une barre de menu differente dans ce cas.
> Sur Snow Leopard tu utiliseras Theme Park pour changer tes themes.. personnellement je n'ai changé que la barre de menu, page 454 de ce sujet, 2eme post je dis comment faire mais c'est pas tres tres clair.. il y a un site que j'aime bien pour la custo c'est CA, cool l'anglais ne te posera pas de pb a toi
> ...



Je trouve Theme Park intéressant mais compliqué :rateau:
Je n'est rien trouver sur CA 
Enfin, pour l'apparence du widget non plus ...

Merci quand même pour ThemePark je vais essayer de lire des tutos


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Novembre 2009)

[MGZ] Shralldam;5279377 a dit:
			
		

> .




Encore un qui a un grand ecran  (la jalousie me tuera )
Joli wall 

Pour l8D :

En fait tu as juste a prendre les fichiers 104 et 116, les glisser hors ThemePark par exemple (ou utiliser le bouton d'extraction directe vers Photoshop) et les modifier.. les assombrir, leur mettre un degradé etc.. et apres tu les remets dans ThemePark en les glissant dans le carré en bas de la fenetre, et tu fais "appliquer"  (qqch comme ca) et c'est absolument tout. Car ThemePark ouvre juste le bon fichier SArtFile necessaire et n'enregistre que dans celui la.. tu n'as meme pas besoin d'enregistrer ton theme il me semble..
Petit conseil standard quand meme, va chercher se SArtFile et fais en une copie qq part..
Tu rebootes et c'est bon..
Moi j'ai sorti les 2 png, ouvert avec Ps, opacité 20%, enregistré, reglissé dans TP, appliquer, et basta : 2 minutes.
Pour la police blanche j'ai choppé sur Macthemes le fichier extra2 de ce theme. l'ai remplacé la dedans : /System/Library/Frameworks/Carbon.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/HIToolbox.framework/Versions/A/Resources et voila.


----------



## Elesthor (11 Novembre 2009)

@ phil : scuse j'avais oublié de l'uploader : http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4906/art29o.jpg . Elle est en ton sépias, pour mon desk j'ai un peu retouché sur toshop


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2009)

[MGZ] Shralldam;5279377 a dit:
			
		

> Shot



Sublime, content de te revoir !


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Novembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> @ phil : scuse j'avais oublié de l'uploader : http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/4906/art29o.jpg . Elle est en ton sépias, pour mon desk j'ai un peu retouché sur toshop



Merci


----------



## Any (12 Novembre 2009)

Petite envie de changement ...


----------



## Rez2a (12 Novembre 2009)

Pareil.


----------



## Elesthor (12 Novembre 2009)

Any: Un lien pour le thème adium? Très très beau bureau au fait, c'et vraiment bien intégré et les icones ajoutesntune petite touche de bonne humeur


----------



## wath68 (12 Novembre 2009)

CUI CUI CUI ...




Wallpaper : Island by B-82


----------



## Any (12 Novembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Any: Un lien pour le thème adium? Très très beau bureau au fait, c'et vraiment bien intégré et les icones ajoutesntune petite touche de bonne humeur



je l'ai mod moi même ^^si tu veux je te passe les screen de mes pref !


----------



## Elesthor (12 Novembre 2009)

Jveux bien mon ami =)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> CUI CUI CUI ...



Pas mal , j'aime bien le wall .


----------



## wath68 (12 Novembre 2009)

Merci.

J'ai oublié de mettre le lien; voilà qui est réparé.
Island by B-82 (chez PixelGirl)


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Novembre 2009)

Chui en panne de creativité..

J'adore ces petits indicateurs.. et desole pour le bordel sur le bureau..


----------



## Cleveland (12 Novembre 2009)

Je cherche un Wall avec une nana dessus qui tient un panneau de détention ... Une idée ?


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Novembre 2009)

Une meuf en taule tu veux dire ? Va plutot dans les coups de coeur pour ca.


----------



## Any (13 Novembre 2009)

bin j'ai trouvé sa :

http://image.toutlecine.com/photos/p/o/l/police-speciale-1963-06-g.jpg

elle tient rien et l'image n'est pas bonne mais bon photochiotte fait des miracles ^^

ou sa xD

http://www.mizzenmast.fr/wp-content/uploads/2008/10/lou_prison1_2.jpg


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Chui en panne de creativité..
> 
> J'adore ces petits indicateurs.. et desole pour le bordel sur le bureau..



C'est quoi les icones de ton dock et les indicateurs.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Fìx (13 Novembre 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> C'est quoi les icones de ton dock et les indicateurs.
> Merci d'avance



Pour les icônes!


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Pour les icônes!



Merci. Maintenant je cherche les indicateurs.


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Novembre 2009)

Ils sont la 

Les Dock fournis avec sont pas mal non plus


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ils sont la
> 
> Les Dock fournis avec sont pas mal non plus



Merci


----------



## Zibiolo (13 Novembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Any: Un lien pour le thème adium? Très très beau bureau au fait, c'et vraiment bien intégré et les icones ajoutesntune petite touche de bonne humeur



Moi je ne serais pas contre un lien pour le wall  Décidément, ils sont toujours à mon gout !


----------



## wath68 (13 Novembre 2009)

:love::love::love:




Le fond d'écran : Violet Violence by Sourcebits


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2009)

Là , c'est de l'excellentissime !
Pourquoi pas de dock ?


----------



## wath68 (13 Novembre 2009)

:rose: Merci beaucoup.



etienne000 a dit:


> Pourquoi pas de dock ?


Cela fait un bout de temps que j'en ai plus l'utilité.
Quicksilver pour les lancements divers (applis, web, etc...),
et Growl pour toutes les indications (nouveaux mails, RSS, etc...).

Et j'ai viré le truc des lyrics depuis.
Il gâchait un peu (beaucoup) le fond d'écran.

Le lien pour le fond, si il y a des intéressés :
http://blog.sourcebits.com/desktop-picture-violet-violence


----------



## lekos (13 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, j'ai installé un petit programme pour rendre mon dock en 2d et tranparent il me semble ou tout noir. Mais maintenant je n'arrive plus à l'avoir en 3d, est-ce que vous savez comment je peux le remettre en 3d ?

Dans les préférences système aucune trace de 3d et je n'arrive plus à trouver l'application.


----------



## wath68 (13 Novembre 2009)

Tu peux essayer SuperDocker.


----------



## lekos (13 Novembre 2009)

Super ça a marché, merci beaucoup


----------



## Petira (14 Novembre 2009)

Mon desk...
Je tourne sous snow leopard:


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Novembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Mon desk...
> Je tourne sous snow leopard:



Un lien pour le wall, please.


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Novembre 2009)

mon actuel.


----------



## Rez2a (14 Novembre 2009)

J'ai du mal à trouver un fond qui aille avec ces icônes... :rose:


----------



## Azko (14 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, après être tombé sur ce forum, j'ai décidé de faire comme vous. Après un journée de recherche, je vous présente mon nouveau bureau. 

Bureau que j'ai bien l'intention d'améliorer d'ici quelques jours.


----------



## wath68 (15 Novembre 2009)

Hello, et bienvenue.

J'adore le style du fond d'écran, il s'accorde très bien avec les icônes du dock.
Un peu moins tous les gadgets sur le bureau et l'heure/date (là c'est l'adepte du minimalisme qui parle).
Le drapeau dans la barre des menus fait vraiment tache je trouve.

Cela mérite quand même un coup d'boule vert.


----------



## Pil (15 Novembre 2009)

217ae1 a dit:


> mon actuel.



  J'ai déjà vu ce wall quelque part mais impossible de remettre la main dessus 
En tout cas très joli!


----------



## vincentn (15 Novembre 2009)

Any a dit:


> je l'ai mod moi même ^^si tu veux je te passe les screen de mes pref !



Je veux bien aussi, je trouve ton mod pour adium superbe.


----------



## bompi (15 Novembre 2009)

Time Machine a l'air de râler ...


----------



## 217ae1 (15 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Time Machine a l'air de râler ...



oui, il dit: Impossible de terminer la sauvegarde. Il se peut qu&#8217;un problème de réseau ait interrompu la connexion entre votre ordinateur et le volume de sauvegarde.

mais c'est pas grave, tout ce qui est importent est sauvegardé. 

c'est juste en attendant SL.

superdocker et magnifique sont-ils totalement compatibles avec SL ?

les desk de ces dernières pages sont très réussis !


----------



## Any (15 Novembre 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Moi je ne serais pas contre un lien pour le wall  Décidément, ils sont toujours à mon gout !


 

http://invaderjohn.deviantart.com/art/pattern-wallpaper-79912417

voila le lien ^^

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------




Elesthor a dit:


> Jveux bien mon ami =)


 
je te fais une archive dès que je rentre chez moi xD


----------



## F118I4 (15 Novembre 2009)

Pil a dit:


> J'ai déjà vu ce wall quelque part mais impossible de remettre la main dessus
> En tout cas très joli!


Il fait penser à une creation de tweak "COSMO CHAOS": http://forums.macg.co/4779722-post557.html

Dommage qu' il ne traine plus sur le forum, il faisait pas mal de belles choses...


----------



## Exit209 (15 Novembre 2009)

Nouveau sur mac, ce sont mes debuts en customisations, donc pas beaucoup de changement pour le moment!

Si je poste c'est surtout pour savoir comment je pourrais changer les icones applications, documents et téléchargment dans le dock, je n'ai trouvé nul part sur le forum...


----------



## Rez2a (15 Novembre 2009)

Exit209 a dit:


> Si je poste c'est surtout pour savoir comment je pourrais changer les icones applications, documents et téléchargment dans le dock, je n'ai trouvé nul part sur le forum...



http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tutoriel-customisation-mac-os-x-220654.html
Soit tu les changes à la main en modifiant les .icns présents dans les paquets des applications, soit tu utilises CandyBar (plus rapide).


----------



## Exit209 (15 Novembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Soit tu les changes à la main en modifiant les .icns présents dans les paquets des applications, soit tu utilises CandyBar (plus rapide).



Les paquets c'est seulement pour les applications non?
Parce que je parlais des piles a droites. J'ai bien essayé de changer les icônes des dossiers qui sont dans le finder, mais ça ne change pas celles du dock...
Il n'y a donc que Candybar qui peut le faire, pas moyen de faire ça manuellement?


----------



## wath68 (15 Novembre 2009)

Exit209 a dit:


> J'ai bien essayé de changer les icônes des dossiers qui sont dans le finder, mais ça ne change pas celles du dock...



Il faut les supprimer du dock, puis les remettre après les avoir changés.


----------



## Exit209 (15 Novembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Il faut les supprimer du dock, puis les remettre après les avoir changés.



Cool merci ça a marché!
Sauf un petit détail: pour la pile Applications, ça ne s'ouvre plus comme avant, en grille, mais cela ouvre le dossier ( cela a créé un alias dans le dock)
Je ne trouve pas le dossier qu'il faut mettre pour rétablir ça?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h27 ----------

Bon j'ai trouvé le dossier qu'il faut mettre dans le dock, par contre, l'icone que j'ai choisi ne s'est pas appliqué, il met a la place les icones de mes applications... et le dossier "document" reste avec l'icone d'origine. mais ça c'est moins grave, je pense que je vais l'enlever du dock puisque je ne m'en sers pas.


----------



## wath68 (15 Novembre 2009)

Vu que je ne me sers pas du dock, et encore moins des Stacks, je ne me souviens plus très bien de la manip' à faire,
mais il me semble que c'est une histoire de clic droit sur l'icône du dock, puis "afficher comme dossier" ... ou "comme Pile" ... faut tester.


----------



## numsix (15 Novembre 2009)

Rien de bien spécial, à part un chouette wall de jaegriffinpark, et que j'écoute le concert de Chet Baker à Bologne (et ça, c'est divin). De plus, ça faisait longtemps, ....


----------



## Exit209 (15 Novembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Vu que je ne me sers pas du dock, et encore moins des Stacks, je ne me souviens plus très bien de la manip' à faire,
> mais il me semble que c'est une histoire de clic droit sur l'icône du dock, puis "afficher comme dossier" ... ou "comme Pile" ... faut tester.




Ca marche! Nikel merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2009)

Magnifique Numsix :love: !


----------



## Any (15 Novembre 2009)

Any a dit:


> http://invaderjohn.deviantart.com/art/pattern-wallpaper-79912417
> 
> voila le lien ^^
> 
> ...



voilou 

http://senduit.com/42ce94

le lien ne dure qu'une semaine alors dépêchez vous !!


----------



## Zibiolo (16 Novembre 2009)

Any a dit:


> http://invaderjohn.deviantart.com/art/pattern-wallpaper-79912417
> 
> voila le lien ^^
> 
> ...



M'ci


----------



## Elesthor (16 Novembre 2009)

Mangifique  numsix ! La classe totale =)


----------



## numsix (16 Novembre 2009)

Merci  Mais tout ça, c'est grâce à Chet Baker, ....


----------



## nico07 (16 Novembre 2009)

bonjour a tous. je voudrai savoir s'il est possible de diviser le dock en 2 sur snow leopard et si oui comment. merci d'avance
@wath68 j'aime beaucoup tes desktop, j'aime leur simplicité.


----------



## Sylow (16 Novembre 2009)

Rien de palpitant, manque de temps pour aller plus loin.


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Rien de palpitant, manque de temps pour aller plus loin.



Mais je connais cette inspiration ?! 
Une horloge au milieu ?


----------



## Sylow (16 Novembre 2009)

tu peux pas savoir comment j'ai luter pour avoir ce wall...

j'ai demandé au mec qui a poster son deskopt sur devian art.J'ai du m'inscrire, lui envoyé un message ensuite (en anglais et oui ^^) et ouf ... 

J'avais commencé avec geektool de me rapprocher de ca : http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs43/i/2009/079/8/6/Enigma_by_Kaelri.jpg

Mais sous SL j'ai eu du mal a avoir des codes compatibles.


----------



## Fìx (16 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> tu peux pas savoir comment j'ai luter pour avoir ce wall...
> 
> j'ai demandé au mec qui a poster son deskopt sur devian art.J'ai du m'inscrire, lui envoyé un message ensuite (en anglais et oui ^^) et ouf ...



Et le partagerais tu à ton tour?   


_(1920x1200 please!  )_


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Novembre 2009)

Ahah ouai :-D
Dis Sylow tu pourrais envoyer le wall stp ?.. je sais que t'as pas mal bossé dessus 

Moi mon ordi a FAIT LA GROSSE MERDE ce week-end.. resultat : 50h de maintenance, avec des réinstall etc etc etc, impossible d'identifier le probleme jusque la, mais gros bug du Finder apres un temps d'utilisation.. donc la j'ai tout réinstallé et je verifies progressivement toutes mes applis, mais deja aujourd'hui CandyBar m'a fait chier.. je le soupconne de fonctionner un peu a la sauvage..  aucun bug jusqu'a ce que je l'installe.. donc tout ca pour dire que pour l'instant pas de Desk.. bientot.. mais il sera tout gris 

En tous cas super les nouveau desk, surtout Azko 

EDIT : wow 2 messages pendant que j'ecrivais, ya du monde ce soir


----------



## Sylow (16 Novembre 2009)

Décidément...moi c'était le w end dernier... Apres sur sortie de veille, erreur 1712 impossible d'ouvrir itunes et a chaque reboot une barre de chargement comme si il y avait une vérification..j'ai du restaurer avec time machine. Depuis pathfinder re fonctionne depuis peu c'est cool 

Voila le wall 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wvs/2773715076/sizes/o/

En taille original, c'est a dire en 1920x1200 pour les chanceux comme moi


----------



## HAL-9000 (16 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Mais sous SL j'ai eu du mal a avoir des codes compatibles.



Sous Geektool SL par experience (mes anciens desks) je sais que le calendrier, date, heure, processus en cours, adresse IP, espace(s) disque(s), lecture iTune en cours, cours de la bourse, météo et images météo, etc... marche 

Maintenant réussir à reproduire l'horloge au centre :mouais: pas évident je veux bien te croire :rateau:


----------



## Sylow (16 Novembre 2009)

j'arrivais également a quelque truc mais ca ma un peu découragé avec le manque de temps .


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Novembre 2009)

Bon, en travaux, mais j'attends un peu avant de retraffiquer mes trucs a cause du plantage recent.. donc Dock standard, et pareil pour la barre.

Bref.





PS : Moi j'trouve qu'mon icone d'msn c'est l'pus beau du monde  ! Et ce sont 2 dossiers les gros icones du milieu..


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Novembre 2009)

Tiens ca n'a pas tardé..
Faut juste que je feinte avec la poubelle..


----------



## Rez2a (17 Novembre 2009)

Bravo Phil, je trouve que tout est très uniforme, ça déchire.



Sylow a dit:


> Voila le wall
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wvs/2773715076/sizes/o/
> 
> En taille original, c'est a dire en 1920x1200 pour les chanceux comme moi



Merci, je prends aussi. 

Je me permets de la réuploader en ayant viré le texte en bas à droite, je supporte pas ça et j'imagine que je ne suis pas le seul, si ça peut servir à quelqu'un. 
http://img695.imageshack.us/img695/7284/lightningatsunset.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2009)

Le premier est beaucoup plus sympa phil .


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Novembre 2009)

Merci des commentaires, je note 

On est combien au lever a 8 heure du mat' a aller sur le forum  ?


----------



## Fìx (17 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Voila le wall
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/wvs/2773715076/sizes/o/



Super merci! 

J'prend celui de Rez2a du coup (ça m'évite de le faire moi même :rateau: ) mais merci du partage!^^


(c'est marrant, je n'aime d'habitude pas la surenchère d'inscriptions à l'écran, mais j'trouve que ce wall perd de son charme lorsqu'il est utilisé seul...  ... mais il reste néanmoins très beau!!  )


----------



## Zibiolo (17 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bon, en travaux, mais j'attends un peu avant de retraffiquer mes trucs a cause du plantage recent.. donc Dock standard, et pareil pour la barre.
> 
> Bref.
> 
> ...



Il claque ! Mérite bien un CdB d'ailleurs


----------



## Piksaw (17 Novembre 2009)

Bonjours tout l monde je suis encore un peu novice dans le monde mac est oui j ai enfin lacher windows lool d ailleur sans regret 

je me suis mis a la customisation du theme mac et je rencontre deux trois soucis j aimerai bien mettre les heut des fenetres qui sont grise d origine en noir j avais trouver le truc parfait c est le programme magnifique 2.1 j ai télécharger le theme black mais ça marche pas a mon avis il n est pas compatible avec snow leopard donc si quelqu un aurait une solution pour moi ça serait vraiment gentil voila merci d 'avance


sinon voila ou j en suis un peu près oui j ai deja adopter le fond d'écran poster un peu plus haut ) 
 il est magnifique


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2009)

Icones du dock qui ne correspondent pas à celles des HDD et à la barre de tache.
Sinon , tu vas adorer la saison 2 de chuck , je suis fan .


----------



## applejuice (17 Novembre 2009)

Piksaw comment fais tu pour customizer la barre de menu ? (texte blanc...) 

merci​


----------



## arno1x (17 Novembre 2009)

applejuice a dit:


> Piksaw comment fais tu pour customizer la barre de menu ? (texte blanc...)
> 
> merci​



il te faut ThemePark.


----------



## Zyrkon (17 Novembre 2009)




----------



## applejuice (17 Novembre 2009)

merci arnaud !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2009)

Zyrkon a dit:


>




Un des plus beaux bureaux que j'ai pu voir depuis longtemps !
Bravo , tout est coherent , c'est sobre et parfaitement organisé .

Un lien pour : le wall et le thème please ?
Merci et encore bravo pour cet extraordinaire bureau .


----------



## Piksaw (17 Novembre 2009)

applejuice a dit:


> Piksaw comment fais tu pour customizer la barre de menu ? (texte blanc...)
> 
> merci​



voila pour le menu tout est expliquer 

http://www.aeroxp.org/board/index.php?showtopic=12792&st=15

tu descend vers le bas d la page tu verra écrit final download ensuite dedans tout est expliquer


----------



## wath68 (17 Novembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un des plus beaux bureaux que j'ai pu voir depuis longtemps !
> Bravo , tout est coherent , c'est sobre et parfaitement organisé .



Je plussoie X1000.

Orange et gris, j'adore. Tout à fait mon style de bureau.
Cela mérite cent coups-de-boule verts.

Bravo, et chapoba


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2009)

Originale la corbeille.


----------



## applejuice (17 Novembre 2009)

merci piksaw


----------



## Zyrkon (17 Novembre 2009)

Merci ! 
Oui j'adore l'association du metal & du jaune donc j'ai essayé de faire quelque chose dans ce style. 
*Alors pour les ressources : *
Apple Keyboard V.1
Apple Keyboard V.2
Thème Vitae pour Snow Leopard


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Novembre 2009)

Pareil... coup de boulé ! Superbe !
Et la corbeille excellente


----------



## Humanity (18 Novembre 2009)

Allez, moi aussi je débute, et ce soir je me lance... je poste mon premier desktop ! 
avis bienvenus ...






grand format ici !​


----------



## Any (18 Novembre 2009)

Humanity a dit:


> Allez, moi aussi je débute, et ce soir je me lance... je poste mon premier desktop !
> avis bienvenus ...
> 
> 
> ...



pouije avoir l'icône de iphoto ?


----------



## Piksaw (18 Novembre 2009)

Humanity a dit:


> Allez, moi aussi je débute, et ce soir je me lance... je poste mon premier desktop !
> avis bienvenus ...
> 
> 
> ...




très jolie les icones sur le bureau ainsi que sur le dock si y a moyen de les poster ça serai cool


----------



## Zibiolo (18 Novembre 2009)

C'est un thème Bowtie 

Une petite recherche sur ce forum devrait te donner tout ce qu'il faut pour le faire aussi


----------



## Piksaw (18 Novembre 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> C'est un thème Bowtie
> 
> Une petite recherche sur ce forum devrait te donner tout ce qu'il faut pour le faire aussi



ok merci Zibiolo
parcontre ca fait plusieur jour que je cherche sans succés commment changer le haut des fenetre qui sont gris d origine  en noir mais je trouve pas j avais pris magnifique 2.1 mais ca fait beugé le systeme je pense qu il n est pas compatible snow leopard


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Novembre 2009)

Ah ouai c'est vrai t'avais posé la question.. en effet comme tu l'a constaté Magnifique ne marche pas.. dommage.. du coup perso je n'ai jamais trouvé la reponse mais je sais que beaucoup l'on fait, ils trippotent le Finder comme ils veulent.. je ne pense pas que cela soit sorcier. N'oublies pas de regarder sur macthemes.net, excellent site pour ca (en anglais)..
N'oublies pas aussi de le dire des que t'as trouvé 
Magnifique (absolument) ton bureau humanity..


----------



## Piksaw (18 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ah ouai c'est vrai t'avais posé la question.. en effet comme tu l'a constaté Magnifique ne marche pas.. dommage.. du coup perso je n'ai jamais trouvé la reponse mais je sais que beaucoup l'on fait, ils trippotent le Finder comme ils veulent.. je ne pense pas que cela soit sorcier. N'oublies pas de regarder sur macthemes.net, excellent site pour ca (en anglais)..
> N'oublies pas aussi de le dire des que t'as trouvé
> Magnifique (absolument) ton bureau humanity..



ok pas d probleme j vais continuer a chercher des que j trouve je posterai la réponse ici merci quand meme


----------



## Elesthor (18 Novembre 2009)

Mon mien :


----------



## wath68 (18 Novembre 2009)

Sérieux, tu ne peux pas mettre des captures réduites, comme tout le monde, s'il te plaît ?
Ce n'est pas la première fois, loin de là.


Edit : bizarre, on ne peut plus bouler rouge ou quoi ?


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Novembre 2009)

Ouai celle la elle etait lourde a charger 

Elesthor, prend toi vite fait un compte Skitch, ca prend 2s et apres quand tu fais un shot, tu fais pomme+espace, tu tapes SK+entrée et tu glisses vite fait ta capture dans la fenetre principale, tu coches "export in originale size" et cliques "upload" a droite.. t'attends 15s, et cliques sur "share", et hop t'arrives a la page de l'image, tu cliques sur "copy" a coté de "url de l'image" et dans ton message sur macg tu ecris [ url=_url_de_l'image_]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url ] et voila le tour est joué ! _(vire les espaces que j'ai mis proche des mots url)_

Moi ca ne me derange pas plus que ca la lourde image mais yen a qui ont des connexions de merde et meme avec une bonne connexion j'ai mis 1min montre en main pour qu'elle finisse de se charger  imagine..

Sinon, super shot  .. tu peux me dire comment t'as fait pour que les icones se refletent dans le Dock mais sans l'image du Dock ? (generalement on voit quand meme les cotés du Dock)


----------



## Elesthor (18 Novembre 2009)

> Sérieux, tu ne peux pas mettre des captures réduites, comme tout le monde, s'il te plaît ?
> Ce n'est pas la première fois, loin de là.


Au niveau du poids ou de la taille?(ou des deux)
La taille n'est pas réduite?(les images s'affichent sous forme de miniatures automatiquement pour moi, donc je n'ai jamais fais gaffe). Pour le poids je n'y avais pas pensé sorry ....

Pour le dock j'ai enlevé tous les fichiers de bordure et les png wave puis passé en dock 3D.

ps: Encore désolé pour les tailles...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Edit : bizarre, on ne peut plus bouler rouge ou quoi ?



Nan finito, dommage  .


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Novembre 2009)

Non c'est bien la pour le coup.. Elesthor est toujours nikel sur le forum, a part un petit etourdissement concernant ses images... pas de quoi coup de bouler si vite pardi ! 

EDIT : vu qu'on me l'a demandé par MP, j'ai refait mon Dock 100% transparent, que je mets LA a telecharger... mettez le Dock en 2D avec Onyx par exemple, et remplacer le Dock original (situé dans /system/libray/Coreservice) par le mien et voila..


----------



## Humanity (18 Novembre 2009)

Piksaw a dit:


> très jolie les icones sur le bureau ainsi que sur le dock si y a moyen de les poster ça serai cool



Merci... quelques liens pour le desktop du MBP 17" :
- l'icône du Finder se trouve chez deviantart
- l'icône d'Adium (la 4ème à gauche) se trouve chez adium xtras
- pour iphoto, c'est ici
- pour garageband, itunes et addressbook, je n'ai plus les liens, ça remonte à un moment... mais je peux les poster si vraiment ça t'intéresses ;-)

et enfin ici pour les HD du bureau 

Et puis, nostalgie, nostalgie... (quoique, ça tourne toujours !), mon autre desktop sur le G4 15 qui tourne sous Tiger ! 




​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h43 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> Ah ouai c'est vrai t'avais posé la question.. en effet comme tu l'a constaté Magnifique ne marche pas.. dommage.. du coup perso je n'ai jamais trouvé la reponse mais je sais que beaucoup l'on fait, ils trippotent le Finder comme ils veulent.. je ne pense pas que cela soit sorcier. N'oublies pas de regarder sur macthemes.net, excellent site pour ca (en anglais)..
> N'oublies pas aussi de le dire des que t'as trouvé
> Magnifique (absolument) ton bureau humanity..



Merci infiniment Phil1982 !
pour Magnifique, oui, sous SL ça ne marche pas... reste ce moyen qui marche trés bien (après un reboot et un coché/décoché sur barre des menus translucide dans SysPrefs)


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour tes liens, concernant le dernier non en fait c'est pour le Finder qu'on se pose la question..


----------



## Humanity (19 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci pour tes liens, concernant le dernier non en fait c'est pour le Finder qu'on se pose la question..



 vue l'heure avancée, je demande les circonstances atténuantes votre honneur... 
tant que j'y suis, un petit bémol me travaille sur la menubar à caractères blancs sur fond noir : je pense que la question a déja été posée, mais y a t-il une astuce pour l'icône de Time Machine qui garde les aiguilles de l'horloge noire ??? casse-tête...


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Novembre 2009)

Pareil pour la batterie.. pas trouvé moi  Je cherche aussi..


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Novembre 2009)

Petit nettoyage.. fais chier la poubelle me decale le Dock..


----------



## Piksaw (19 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Pareil pour la batterie.. pas trouvé moi  Je cherche aussi..



j ai chercher j ai trouver sur un forum en anglais quelqu un est entrain de regarder le problème dès que c est bon je posterai moi aussi je suis dans la meme galere impossible d afficher le pourçentage de la batterie en blanc


@Humanity 

merci pour les lien des icones


----------



## r3m (19 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous !!! 

Vos desktop sont vraiment beaux. Etant nouveau sur Mac, je voulais savoir qu'es que vous utiliser pour avoir continuellement affiché sur votre bureau les contacts adiums?

Merci pour votre réponse.


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Novembre 2009)

Zyrkon a dit:


>


superbe!


----------



## Ralph_ (20 Novembre 2009)

petit desk pas très custo...depuis le passage à l'hiver de mac os x, j'ai un peu la flemme et pas le temps il faut dire

vous faites du bon boulot les gars, féloches à vous!


----------



## loading93 (20 Novembre 2009)

voila mon mien  

http://www.noelshack.com/up/aac/screen-9598c68930.png


----------



## Tyte (20 Novembre 2009)

loading93 a dit:


> voila mon mien
> 
> http://www.noelshack.com/up/aac/screen-9598c68930.png



Très joli, c'est exactement ce genre de desktop que je veux, Un lien pour les icones stp ?


----------



## nico07 (20 Novembre 2009)

loading93 a dit:


> voila mon mien
> 
> http://www.noelshack.com/up/aac/screen-9598c68930.png



trés beau ton desk . j'aime beaucoup, mais que utilise tu pour la meteo?


----------



## Sylow (20 Novembre 2009)

Magnifique loading53

@ nico07 : C'est yahoowidget. Une fois installé tu va sur le site > catégorie météo et tu télécharge le widget et tu l'installes. Si tu n'y arrive pas contact moi, j'ai pas mal galèré pour l'avoir ^^.


----------



## pifgadget79 (20 Novembre 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> petit desk pas très custo...depuis le passage à l'hiver de mac os x, j'ai un peu la flemme et pas le temps il faut dire vous faites du bon boulot les gars, féloches à vous!



Salut, tu pourrais me dire où tu as trouvé tes icônes pour les stacks stp.
Merci.


----------



## anthony62a (20 Novembre 2009)

nico07 a dit:


> trés beau ton desk . j'aime beaucoup, mais que utilise tu pour la meteo?



dis, tu a leopard ou snow leopard ?

car je voudrai une barre noire mais je ne sais pas si on peut sous snow léopard


----------



## scherel (20 Novembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Magnifique loading53
> 
> @ nico07 : C'est yahoowidget. Une fois installé tu va sur le site > catégorie météo et tu télécharge le widget et tu l'installes. Si tu n'y arrive pas contact moi, j'ai pas mal galèré pour l'avoir ^^.





Moi je voudrais bien un lien pour avoir ce widget s'il te plait.   

Merci d'avance


----------



## Sylow (20 Novembre 2009)

voici :

http://widgets.yahoo.com/tags/weather

premier lien.


----------



## plo0m (20 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Rez2a (20 Novembre 2009)

Joli, mais rassure-moi, tu l'as fait exprès de mettre le curseur pile sur un dossier mal nommé hein ?


----------



## wath68 (20 Novembre 2009)

*- Fond d'écran : Fishmarine by Infinitivo*


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Novembre 2009)

Le mien.. gardé 1h, le vert, ca gonfle :mouais:





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h27 ----------

Une heure plus tard donc je disais...


----------



## Ralph_ (20 Novembre 2009)

pifgadget79 a dit:


> Salut, tu pourrais me dire où tu as trouvé tes icônes pour les stacks stp.
> Merci.



Salut, je ne me souviens pas et ne retrouve même pas les autres sur mon DD (il y avait pour les applications et autre aussi)
je te met la pomme et téléchargement en ligne quand même dans ce petit dossier
 


wath68 a dit:


> *- Fond d'écran : Fishmarine by Infinitivo*



salut, est ce que pour ton theme bowtie, le titre reste? je cherche un theme dans ce style la, mais a chaque fois, le titre disparait au bout de quelques secondes...


----------



## wath68 (21 Novembre 2009)

Non, il ne reste pas, heureusement.


----------



## Ralph_ (21 Novembre 2009)

pour toi...mais pas pour moi


----------



## sidibess (21 Novembre 2009)

salut à tous,
voilà moi je suis fan des bureaux avec un maximum de noir après mettre pris un peu la tête voici le résultat .
ps : sur snow leopard.


----------



## plo0m (21 Novembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Joli, mais rassure-moi, tu l'as fait exprès de mettre le curseur pile sur un dossier mal nommé hein ?


Toi, t'as pas vu la Classe Américaine: Le grand détournement 

GEORGES ABITBOL, L'HOMME LE PLUS CLASSE DU MONDE!!!


----------



## Rez2a (21 Novembre 2009)

plo0m a dit:


> Toi, t'as pas vu la Classe Américaine: Le grand détournement
> 
> GEORGES ABITBOL, L'HOMME LE PLUS CLASSE DU MONDE!!!



Haa, merde, j'ai lu cette phrase des millions de fois à l'époque où je lisais Joypad et Joystick, me suis toujours dit que ça allait sûrement me manquer dans la vie de pas avoir vu ce film... je vois que j'avais raison.


----------



## plo0m (21 Novembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Haa, merde, j'ai lu cette phrase des millions de fois à l'époque où je lisais Joypad et Joystick, me suis toujours dit que ça allait sûrement me manquer dans la vie de pas avoir vu ce film... je vois que j'avais raison.


Bon, j'ai deux nouvelles:

1. J'ai plus mal au bide.

2. On ne peut plus utiliser les toilettes du premier.


MAIS MATE CE FLIM!!! :rateau:


----------



## loading93 (21 Novembre 2009)

alors pour la cutomisation de mon bureau , j'ai: 

mon fond d'ecran > http://www.noelshack.com_/_up/aac/wallpaper_306-83abcf2619.jpg 

mon widget yahoo > http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/widescapeweather 

le pack d'icons > http://loadfolio.free.fr/ICONS.zip ils sont pas de moi mais il y a un psd donc j'en est refait pleins donc voila ma version mise a jour. 

le lien pour le tuto pour la barre de menus noir pour snowleopard >
http://loadfolio.free.fr/Black_Menubar_Files(SnowLeopard).zip avec tuto en français   

pour l'horloge c'est geektool avec les comande suivante: 
la date> date +%R 
l'heure> date "+%A %d %B " 

avec comme typo 'prototype' trouvable sur dafont. 

voila voila


----------



## nico07 (21 Novembre 2009)

loading93 a dit:


> alors pour la cutomisation de mon bureau , j'ai:
> 
> mon fond d'ecran > http://www.noelshack.com_/_up/aac/wallpaper_306-83abcf2619.jpg
> 
> ...





Sylow a dit:


> voici :
> 
> http://widgets.yahoo.com/tags/weather
> 
> premier lien.



merci à tout les deux pour vos réponse, alors je vais l'installer


----------



## Piksaw (21 Novembre 2009)

j ai un petit soucis j ai bien télécharger yahoo widget ensuite j ai pris le plugin pour la météo 
mais voila c que j ai pour la météo toujours celui d origine


----------



## pifgadget79 (21 Novembre 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Salut, je ne me souviens pas et ne retrouve même pas les autres sur mon DD (il y avait pour les applications et autre aussi)
> je te met la pomme et téléchargement en ligne quand même dans ce petit dossier



Super ! Merci beaucoup.


----------



## loading93 (21 Novembre 2009)

Piksaw a dit:


> j ai un petit soucis j ai bien télécharger yahoo widget ensuite j ai pris le plugin pour la météo
> mais voila c que j ai pour la météo toujours celui d origine




tu clic sur l'icon de yahoo en haut dans la barre et tu fait ouvrir le dock , a la gauche de l'ecran va s'afficher le dock de yahoo, dedans il doit y avoir plein de widget y compris celui que tu a télécharger, tu clic dessu et il devrait se mettre sur ton bureau, apres clic droit dessu pour le customisé

pour l'autre tu reclic sur l'icon de yahoo dans la barre de menu et tu fait affichage tete haut et tu doit pouvoir le fermer depuis la ou par le dock je pense


----------



## Piksaw (21 Novembre 2009)

loading93 a dit:


> tu clic sur l'icon de yahoo en haut dans la barre et tu fait ouvrir le dock , a la gauche de l'ecran va s'afficher le dock de yahoo, dedans il doit y avoir plein de widget y compris celui que tu a télécharger, tu clic dessu et il devrait se mettre sur ton bureau, apres clic droit dessu pour le customisé
> 
> pour l'autre tu reclic sur l'icon de yahoo dans la barre de menu et tu fait affichage tete haut et tu doit pouvoir le fermer depuis la ou par le dock je pense


enfaite  je télécharger le plugin weatherdepuis le site  ensuite j ai ça qui vient mais quand j essaye de le glisser dans le dossier  j ai deja un plugin qui a le meme nom j ai meme essayer de le supprimer et demettre le nouveau mais ca change rien

sinon j ai un autre dossier avec les widget deja installer qui ressemble a ca


----------



## loading93 (21 Novembre 2009)

http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/widescapeweather sur cette page tu clic sut get it a droite et dans la petite fenetre qui va s'afficher tu clic sur widescapewather[...]and mac ( 128kb) et la tu va telecharger le widget ( .widget) une fois DL tu doucle clic dessu et voila


----------



## Piksaw (21 Novembre 2009)

loading93 a dit:


> http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/widescapeweather sur cette page tu clic sut get it a droite et dans la petite fenetre qui va s'afficher tu clic sur widescapewather[...]and mac ( 128kb) et la tu va telecharger le widget ( .widget) une fois DL tu doucle clic dessu et voila




c est bon ça marche merci beaucoup


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (21 Novembre 2009)

Ça faisait longtemps !





Je m'essaye aux vertus du minimalisme zen :rateau:


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Novembre 2009)

LE zen ne fait pas de mal... mais ton bureau serait magnifique selon moi avec la barre des menus totallement trasparente.. le gris fait tache ( a mes yeux)

Changé les icones :


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2009)

@Marie : bravo , c'est très sympa !
@phil : je n'aime pas trop le wall et la barre de tache , tu peux mieux faire .


----------



## Sylow (22 Novembre 2009)

Piksaw a dit:


> j ai un petit soucis j ai bien télécharger yahoo widget ensuite j ai pris le plugin pour la météo
> mais voila c que j ai pour la météo toujours celui d origine



décidement mon wall fait fureur 

TU n'a pas du télécharger le bon. je vois ca demain


----------



## wath68 (22 Novembre 2009)

*...*




C'est beau, le zen.


----------



## sidibess (22 Novembre 2009)

voilà je reviens avec quelques retouche de mon desk toujours dans le noir,
 ben oui plus ya de noir plus je suis heureux 
je me suis pas mal amuser notament en créant mes propres icones sur photoshop et en retouchant un wall 
je précise que je suis sous snow leopard !
dite moi ce que vous en penser !
merci


----------



## Piksaw (22 Novembre 2009)

sidibess a dit:


> voilà je reviens avec quelques retouche de mon desk toujours dans le noir,
> ben oui plus ya de noir plus je suis heureux
> je me suis pas mal amuser notament en créant mes propres icones sur photoshop et en retouchant un wall
> je précise que je suis sous snow leopard !
> ...



très beau tu utilise koi comme programme pour avoir msn et facebook comme ça sur le bureau??


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (22 Novembre 2009)

Superbe Desk sidibess


----------



## Exit209 (22 Novembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> *...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique! 
C'est bien la pochette qui est affiché en haut a gauche sur le wall? C'est énorme!


----------



## wath68 (22 Novembre 2009)

Exit209 a dit:


> Magnifique!
> C'est bien la pochette qui est affiché en haut a gauche sur le wall? C'est énorme!



 Merci.

Oui, c'est bien la pochette en haut à gauche.
Bowtie, avec le thème Music Inside.

L'indication du bas, c'est GrowlTunes, qui affiche le nom juste quelques secondes.
Mais depuis hier, je l'ai remplacé par TuneInstructor, un vrai petit bijou cette application.
Elle fait tout : notification du morceau en cours, contrôle depuis la barre des menus, LastFM,
mais le plus impressionnant c'est l'édition des tags.
Bref, à avoir dans sa logithèque.


----------



## Exit209 (22 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Novembre 2009)

Piksaw a dit:


> très beau tu utilise koi comme programme pour avoir msn et facebook comme ça sur le bureau??



Il s'agit probablement d'Adium, non ?



Phil1982 a dit:


> Le zen ne fait pas de mal... mais ton bureau serait magnifique selon moi avec la barre des menus totallement trasparente.. le gris fait tache ( a mes yeux)



Au contraire, j'aime bien le relief donné par l'ombre de la barre de menus :rose:

Merci à tous


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Novembre 2009)

En la mettant transparent tu le gardes le relief, regarde mes posts.. enfin c'est quand meme beau


----------



## Pain d'Epice (22 Novembre 2009)

Voilà le miens:



Je me suis vraiment beaucoup inspiré d'exemple poster sur ce forum (peut être beaucoup trop d'ailleurs). Je vais essayer d'obtenir quelque chose de plus personnel.

Sinon j'aime bien ce font d'écran, il conviens parfaitement au bureau, un des meilleurs qu'a fournis apple à mon goût.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse:

Icon Finder: http://jonasraskdesign.com/iconarchive/iconarchive.html
Icon doc: TheKohbens.
Icon bureau dossier: Icon Globe (pas de liens désolé).
Icon bureau disques: Plexis Dock By Aerotox.
Font d'écran: Fournis par apple dans le dossier "Noir et Blanc".


----------



## Elesthor (22 Novembre 2009)

Pas mal pain d'Epice, j'aime bien =P  (le dock vien de mes customisations non? )

Bon boulot


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (22 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> En la mettant transparent tu le gardes le relief, regarde mes posts.. enfin c'est quand meme beau



Mais _c'est_ transparent :rateau:

Pas de ma faute si le wall est si clair que la barre de menu en semble blanche


----------



## Pain d'Epice (22 Novembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Pas mal pain d'Epice, j'aime bien =P  (le dock vien de mes customisations non? )
> 
> Bon boulot



Oui, je me suis inspiré d'une de tes customisation. J'aime bien cette présentation pour le dock.


----------



## Petira (22 Novembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> Mon mien :



tu as un lien pour que je télécharge ce screen stp? j'aime bien !


----------



## Bazinga (22 Novembre 2009)

Waw.. Une image 1920*1080 dans un forum!

Quelle mauvaise idée!


----------



## Elesthor (22 Novembre 2009)

Ouai je sais j'ai fais une connerie avec l'image ...

Heu le lien jvais chercher car je ne sais plus où je l'ai trouvée. Si mes recherches s'avéraient infructueuses je te l'uploaderais =)


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Novembre 2009)

Super pain d'epice 
J'aime l'organisation de ton Dock.. t'as fais joujou avec les separateurs


----------



## anthony62a (23 Novembre 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> dis, tu a leopard ou snow leopard ?
> 
> car je voudrai une barre noire mais je ne sais pas si on peut sous snow léopard




UP ! 

snow leopard et barre noire ===> faisable ????

merci


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Novembre 2009)

Oui.. on en parle depuis quelques pages... remonte les dernieres pages tu auras la reponse a comment faire..


----------



## Liyad (23 Novembre 2009)

Pain d'Epice a dit:


> Voilà le miens:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi avoir son nom et prénom dans la barre du finder ?
Je n'en ai jamais compris l'utilité... Tu as peur d'oublier comment tu t'appels ?:rateau:


----------



## Rez2a (23 Novembre 2009)

C'est juste le nom du compte, si tu cliques dessus ça permet de revenir à l'écran d'ouverture de session sans te délogger, histoire de bloquer l'utilisation de l'ordi par mot de passe. 
Je suis obligé de faire ça aussi d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a un raccourci clavier pour revenir à l'ouverture de session sans log out, je suis preneur...


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Novembre 2009)

Et puis ca permet surtout de basculer rapidement a un autre compte.. lol la question 

Tiens j'ai pensé a remettre le lien pour des indicateurs que j'avais fait, pour les nouveaux visiteurs.. ils sont en fait pour ceux qui veulent des indicateurs sans en vouloir vraiment : il s'agit de minuscules points (visibles tout de meme), en gris, gris plus transparent, noir et blanc.. donc tres discrets.

Ca donne ca (desolé pas nettoyé le bureau):





Et pour ceux-ce qui voudraient virer l'icone de Spotlight tout en laissant Spotlight operationnel..


----------



## michio (23 Novembre 2009)

Un premier "custom" un peu plus recherché que juste changer les icones des HDD sur le bureau ...






Reste à trouver une solution pour les icônes manquantes (OOO, Fusion, MSN, iCal)


----------



## Elesthor (23 Novembre 2009)

J'aime =P

Pour tes icones, direction photoshop + img2icon et c'est réglé en 10 min 

@ phil : J'aime le fond, hormis les stries présente en haut qui gâchent un peu le caractère fluide de la composition.


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Novembre 2009)

Ouai je sais


----------



## michio (23 Novembre 2009)

Merci Elesthor...

Du coup, ça donne ça après avoir retouché (francisé) les icônes...


----------



## Ralph_ (24 Novembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> C'est juste le nom du compte, si tu cliques dessus ça permet de revenir à l'écran d'ouverture de session sans te délogger, histoire de bloquer l'utilisation de l'ordi par mot de passe.
> Je suis obligé de faire ça aussi d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a un raccourci clavier pour revenir à l'ouverture de session sans log out, je suis preneur...


activer le mot de passe a la reprise de l'économiseur + exposé =>lancer l'économiseur d'écran


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Novembre 2009)

michio a dit:


> Merci Elesthor...
> 
> Du coup, ça donne ça après avoir retouché (francisé) les icônes...




Pour iCal c'est un raccourci (par curiosité) ?

En tous cas superbe ! Vraiment.. C'est quoi les icones deja ? me souviens plus..


----------



## michio (24 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> En tous cas superbe ! Vraiment.. C'est quoi les icones deja ? me souviens plus.


Merci 

Les icônes sont tirés de Blob au mieux, retouchés hier avec la version d'essai PS Elements (j'ai 30 jours pour m'amuser ).



Phil1982 a dit:


> Pour iCal c'est un raccourci (par curiosité) ?


J'ai un peu galéré pour iCal : CandyBar ne le trouvait pas dans les appli 
J'ai du faire la manip comme sans CandyBar (décrites dans plusieurs fils), manuellement.

Reste à bidouiller pour Adium et compagnie plusieurs icônes selon l'activité.
Et trouver peut-être un dock un peu moins haut.


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Novembre 2009)

Ben j'ai des questions qui me viennent du coup : iCal, je ne vois pas la date en noir sur l'icone, comment est-ce possible si ce n'est pas un raccourci de l'application glissé dans le Dock ? Car meme en changeant les icones manuellement etc, au final t'es censé avoir eternellement la date en noir en plein milieu de l'icone..

Pour Adium va dans le dossier Ressources de l'appli et cherche le dossier "Dock icons" et ouvres-en un au hasard (celui que tu choisiras dans les prefs d'Adium) et dedans remplace les .png..


----------



## michio (24 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ben j'ai des questions qui me viennent du coup : iCal, je ne vois pas la date en noir sur l'icone, comment est-ce possible si ce n'est pas un raccourci de l'application glissé dans le Dock ? Car meme en changeant les icones manuellement etc, au final t'es censé avoir eternellement la date en noir en plein milieu de l'icone..


J'avais changé le empty app et l'autre par la même icône, mais effectivement la date manquait :mouais:
J'ai pris 10 minutes pour faire ça plus proprement ce soir...










Phil1982 a dit:


> Pour Adium va dans le dossier Ressources de l'appli et cherche le dossier "Dock icons" et ouvres-en un au hasard (celui que tu choisiras dans les prefs d'Adium) et dedans remplace les .png..


Reste plus que ça à faire  , mais c'est du domaine du quasi invisible 

On va voir si je le garde longtemps.

Merci pour les coups de main et pour ce fil génial !


----------



## anthony62a (25 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Oui.. on en parle depuis quelques pages... remonte les dernieres pages tu auras la reponse a comment faire..




hein ??!? 

j'ai regardé pourtant ...
una autre indice ?
merci


----------



## Exit209 (25 Novembre 2009)

loading93 a dit:


> le lien pour le tuto pour la barre de menus noir pour snowleopard >
> http://loadfolio.free.fr/Black_Menubar_Files(SnowLeopard).zip avec tuto en français



C'etait deux pages avant...


----------



## elric05 (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Je vous présente a mon tour mon desk


----------



## scaryfan (25 Novembre 2009)

Dites voir, je pose ma question ici car elle est en rapport avec les fonds d'écran.

Je suppose qu'en mettant un fonds d'écran relativement sombre, la consommation d'énergie est moindre que si l'on en met un très clair...

Précision : j'ai un MBP 13"...


----------



## Zibiolo (25 Novembre 2009)

Heu... Honnêtement, je ne pense pas que ça fasse de différence... Ou alors mineure... Mais je ne pense pas... Enfin, je dois dire que je ne me suis jamais posé la question  ^^


----------



## scaryfan (25 Novembre 2009)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Heu... Honnêtement, je ne pense pas que ça fasse de différence... Ou alors mineure... Mais je ne pense pas... Enfin, je dois dire que je ne me suis jamais posé la question ^^


 
Heureusement que je suis là !!! :modo:

Théoriquement, si je réfléchis bien (  ), si je mets un fonds d'écran clair - comme par exemple le Léopard dans la neige livré avec 10.6.2 - il va y avoir beaucoup de pixels blancs (ou proche du blanc quoi :mouais: ), le Mac va devoir fournir plus d'énergie pour allumer ces pixels, non ??? 
Et donc, ça pompe dans la batterie et fait chuter l'autonomie...


----------



## Rez2a (25 Novembre 2009)

Je dirais que ça ne change rien, ce n'est pas parce qu'il y a un pixel de couleur noire que l'écran ne va pas l'éclairer ; fais le test, mets une image de couleur noire en plein écran, et baisse la luminosité de l'écran à fond, tu vas voir si tu ne vois pas une différence. 
Si tu es en dual screen, ça se voit encore mieux : lance Front Row, il va s'afficher sur un seul écran et l'autre va devenir noir mais sera quand même éclairé, ça saute aux yeux dans une pièce sombre.


----------



## alloja (25 Novembre 2009)

Et hop, ma première contribution à ce sujet !


----------



## wath68 (25 Novembre 2009)

Ha, un nouvel arrivage de GeekTools addicts.
Bienvenue à vous.


@ alloja : j'aime bien, mais pour alléger un peu, j'enlèverai l'heure et la date de la barre des menus, vu que tu l'as sur le bureau.
Et le drapeau, idem, je l'éjecterai.


----------



## alloja (25 Novembre 2009)

Salut Wath,

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi, mais, je laisse le drapeau pour avoir un raccourci direct vers le "Visualisateur de clavier". Ayant switcher récemment, je ne connais pas encore tous les raccourcis pour faire des crochets ou des accolades, par exemple. Mais c'est vrai qu'il fait un peu tache... 

Quant à l'heure, j'avais oublié de l'enlever !  Merci de me l'avoir fait remarquer !

Quant à GeekTool, je l'utilise depuis une semaine. Et je suis sous le charme ! :love:
En parlant de GeekTool, est-ce que toi (ou quelqu'un d'autre, d'ailleurs) aurait une solution pour GeekTool démarre avec l'ouverture de la session ? Je suis obligé à chaque fois d'ouvrir le prefpane à chaque ouverture et ça commence à me casser les c..... . Je précise que j'ai coché GeekTool, dans l'onglet "Ouverture" du prefpane "Comptes" de Mac OS X.

Merci d'avance,
A bientôt,
alloja


----------



## wath68 (25 Novembre 2009)

Si tu le coches, il sera masqué, donc tu ne le verras pas.



Décoche-le et ça devrait marcher.

Un petit nouveau, en passant :


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Novembre 2009)

alloja et elric05 (elric05 quel beau boulot !)

Par contre alloja je trouve que tes dossiers bleu font tache dans ton Dock.. pourquoi pas une tite perso


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Novembre 2009)

quand tu as un écran blanc en général, tu diminue la luminosité car tu vois mieux, donc tu gagnes en autonomie

CQFD


----------



## nico07 (26 Novembre 2009)

Voici mon desk. Le fond d'écran je suppose que tout le monde l'aura reconnu  perso:je l'aime trop.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Plus simple tu meurs :rateau:

Snip


----------



## nico07 (26 Novembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Plus simple tu meurs :rateau:
> 
> Snip




Ha oui quand même. c simple de chez simple.


----------



## scaryfan (26 Novembre 2009)

T'as fait ça sous Windows ???






OK ! ---> []


----------



## wath68 (26 Novembre 2009)

Haaa tu as enfin viré ce dock :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2009)

Manque plus que la barre des menus :rateau: .


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Novembre 2009)

Et l'ordi et c'est bon


----------



## wath68 (26 Novembre 2009)

D'humeur changeatrice en ce moment,
donc voilou :


----------



## Fìx (26 Novembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Et l'ordi et c'est bon



Grave! 


Si tu veux Corentin, j'te l'échange contre ma télé ton ordi.... t'aura même pas à t'prendre la tête à virer la barre des menus, y'en a pas!


----------



## alloja (26 Novembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Si tu le coches, il sera masqué, donc tu ne le verras pas.
> 
> 
> 
> Décoche-le et ça devrait marcher.



Bonjour à tous,

Voilà ce qui se passe quand je lis trop vite...  Merci Wath, je vais essayer ça de suite !

Quant à Phil, ben moi j'aime bien ces icônes blues .
Non, en fait c'est prévu, mais pas maintenant (on entre dans la session d'examens et j'ai malheureusement de moins en moins de temps à consacrer à la customisation de ma machine pommée que j'appelle affectueusement Norbert ...). Si tout va bien dans deux semaines, je customise un peu plus la bête.

A bientôt,
alloja


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Novembre 2009)

Hey Wath.. puis-je avoir ton wall please ! Magnifique !


----------



## wath68 (26 Novembre 2009)

Merci.

Tout le mérite revient à VladStudio.
Le wall' se trouve ici : http://www.vladstudio.com/fr/wallpaper/?falltree


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Novembre 2009)

Merci


----------



## Zyrkon (27 Novembre 2009)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2009)

Très sympa .


----------



## michio (27 Novembre 2009)

Bôôôô 

Les icônes des HD, c'est quoi (j'aime bien leur côté léger/discret) ?


----------



## Zyrkon (27 Novembre 2009)

Ici : 

http://www.iconspedia.com/pack/pry-harware-1705/


----------



## Sylow (27 Novembre 2009)

C'est bientot noel non ? 

Alors soyons dans l'ambiance, celui ci reste assez soft.
Merci a phil pour son coup de main (dock)
Par contre impossible de changer l'icone d'adium...il s'affiche 1seconde et l'origine reviens






Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



Avec un wall plus fantaisiste 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Novembre 2009)

Pour Adium en fait prends bien soin de choisir la bonne couleur d'icone dans les preferences. Si t'as changé (dans le dossier "Dock icons" du dossier ressources d'adium) par exemple l'icon bleu, choisi le bleu alors dans les preferences.
Et aussi PEUT ETRE tu dois changer son icone avec cmd+i.. et aussi PEUT ETRE le sortir du Dock et le reglisser..  je te donne toutes les soluc' que j'utilise en general quand un icone me fait chier..

Et pour Noel pas bete l'idee.. moi -> Turquie et donc Noel -> nada  

Donc ben, allez je m'en vais chercher des beaux wall avec papa noel dessus histoire de vaguement ressentir le truc 

Vais etre traumatisé c'te année 

Ah oui et pour Skitch.. ca marche pas tres bien leur system du bouton "Forum", car on n'arrive pas directement sur le plein ecran.. Donc click sur leur bouton "image only" et apres quand t'ecris ton texte ici, comme j'ai dit il y a une ou deux pages, tu rajouteras "preview" a cette adresse et ca fera la petite image sur le forum qui t'amene a la grosse  (mais lis ce que j'avais ecris pour les balises HTML)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Novembre 2009)

Comme fond d'écran spécial Noël, j'ai trouvé celui-ci.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Sylow (28 Novembre 2009)

Un autre, décidement tres créatif en ce moment (enfin c'est un bien grand mot encore pr moi^^)


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Novembre 2009)

Tiens (vire les deux espaces que j'ai mis avant les premiers url et img) :

[ url=http://img.skitch.com/20091128-g1ethywm2ifpp7sw16wcphepaw.jpg][ img]http://img.skitch.com/20091128-g1ethywm2ifpp7sw16wcphepaw.preview.jpg[/img][/url]


----------



## Sylow (28 Novembre 2009)

merci ;à, j'avais du tout testé sauf celle-ci ^^

J'ai encore une ou deux inspiration qui arriveront bientot .

Pour adium je n'y arrive toujours pas, quand je mets l'appli dans le dock OK, des que je me connect le ptit bonhomme vert apparait, j'ai changé l'icone dans le dossier ressources, mais je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire de plus.

Au fait phil, j'ai vu il y a quelques pages que tu t'étais intéressé a un wall qui était un économiseur d'écran, c'était une pendule , j'aimerai savoir si tu en sais plus sur ca, j'ai le soft pour utliser un écran de veille en tant que wall , manque plus que ta lumière  


Allez un autre : J'aime beaucoup le wall


----------



## Zyrkon (28 Novembre 2009)

Sylow, si tu changes l'icône avec un logiciel comme CandyBar ou si tu le changes manuellement c'est normal que ça ira pas.. 
Tu vas dans : Préférences d'adium -> Apparence -> Icônes du dock. 
Et pour télécharger des icônes : http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=search&cat_id=1


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Novembre 2009)

Non Zyrkon ca marche sans probleme..
Moi je ne passe meme pas par CandyBar, je fais juste cmd+i sur Adium, je le change, apres je rentre dans son fichier ressources/Dock icons et c'est reglé..
Sylow si l'icone vert apparait c'est que dans les preferences d'Adium (voir la fenetre de Zyrkon), tu as l'Adium vert de selectionné. Dans ton dossier ressources tu as changé lequel ? Le vert ? Si oui, est-ce bien des png que tu as foutu dans le dossier ressources.. regarde mon dossier ressources (enfin je veux dire mon dossier Dock Icons dans le dossier Ressources). Ce ne sont que des png que tu vois.. Tu as soit un probleme dans tes preferences Adium, soit un probleme dans le nom ou format des fichiers que tu as glissé dans le dossier d'Adium..
On va y arriver 
Concernant la pendule voici le MP que m'avais envoyé Elesthor (merci encore ) :
_Alors pour faire un fond d'écran animé (en général) le plus correct serait d'utiliser geek'stools rafraîchie rapidement. Mais pour le mien, c'est On ne peut plus simple!
J'ai trouvé un screen saver appelé Polar Clock(dispo en couleurs) . Puis je l'ai lancé avec wallsaver (un pti logiciel fort utile).
Par contre, le screensaver n'est compatible qu'avec léo. Si tu sais comment outrepasser la compatibilité je suis preneur._

Et bravo pour ton premier bon lien Skitch ! 

PS : tu pourrais envoyé ton wall please ? c'est vrai qu'il est trop beau


----------



## 217ae1 (28 Novembre 2009)

mon nouveau : 




je n'ai pas trouvé de pack d'icônes qui convient mieux.
time machine râle parce que je n'ai pas allumé mon disque réseau aujourd'hui.


----------



## Sylow (28 Novembre 2009)

Pour Skitch j'avais juste oublié le "." avant le preview ^^. (tres pratique cette appli)

Pour adium j'ai bien le vert de sélectionné, dans le fichier ressource j'ai un "adiumIcon.icns" ce n'est pas du png. 
J'ia changé plusieur png dnas les ressources mais rien n'y fait, je l'ai refait avec candybar et nada, je mt l'appli dans le dock a paritr de la OK j'ai bien mon icone perso mais des que je lance l'appli...le petit bonhomme se lance avec le petit carré qui tourne (connection)



Le wall :


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

Magnifique merci !


----------



## Zyrkon (28 Novembre 2009)

Alors un nouveau pour moi, pas grand changement mais je l'aime bien donc je vous montre.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

Zyrkon a dit:


> Alors un nouveau pour moi, pas grand changement mais je l'aime bien donc je vous montre.




C'est magnifique ce que tu fais , chapeau bas .

Un lien pour le wall/dock ?


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Novembre 2009)

Est-ce que les png dont tu parles, tu les trouves dans le dossier DOCK ICONS qui se trouve dans le dossier Ressources ? tu ne le precises pas..

Tiens regarde mes 2 screenshots du Finder qui te guideront. Je ne les poste pas par MP car ca peut aider certains qui galerent aussi..



 



Donc a part IconPack.plist, remplace les 6 png (ApplicationIcon, Asleep, Awake, Flap, Invisible, InvisibleFlap). Et aussi Adium.icns dans le premier shot.

Merci pour le Wall !


----------



## Zyrkon (28 Novembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est magnifique ce que tu fais , chapeau bas .
> 
> Un lien pour le wall/dock ?



Merci !  

Wallpaper : http://umar123.deviantart.com/art/Candy-Bokeh-142895373
Dock : http://vangenie.deviantart.com/art/Ossom-Dock-140655576


----------



## wath68 (28 Novembre 2009)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2009)

Virez moi ces icônes dans la barre des menus 


:rose:

:love:


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Novembre 2009)

Magnifique Wath... putain de wall !


----------



## Elesthor (29 Novembre 2009)

J'avoue =P

Jay jay c'est splendide


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Novembre 2009)

rien de bien transcendant


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)

Pas mal du tout , un lien pour le fond svp ?


----------



## wath68 (29 Novembre 2009)

J'ai toujours trouvé ce fond vraiment très beau.


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Novembre 2009)

Moi je suis en train de tomber raide dingue d'icones sur devianArt.. mais je demande l'autorisation (ou le .psd) du createur pour les etendre a toutes mes apps, car ils ne sont que pour la suite Adobe pour l'instant..
J'espere pourvoir donc recustomiser mon Dock soon..
Trop beau le dernier fond, decidemment 

PS : chui bigleu ou c'est nouveau la pub sous le forum ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)

Non ce n'est pas nouveau (pub).


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Novembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas mal du tout , un lien pour le fond svp ?


ou vas t on si tu ne te souviens meme plus des fonds que tu postes???

http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1659/the_earth.html


----------



## Sylow (29 Novembre 2009)

il y a beaucoup d'acitivté en ce moment . Wath a gagné sur le plus beau wall du w end je crois...

Si tu pouvais le poster stp , (je comprends pas pourquoi tu ne l'as pas posté plus tot ^^)


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Novembre 2009)

il est dans les coups de coeurs


----------



## wath68 (29 Novembre 2009)

Merci à everybody.

Le voilou :


----------



## Exit209 (29 Novembre 2009)

Peu de modif pour moi, dommage que je n'ai pas reussi a rendre totalement transparente la barre de tache (menushader ne fonctionne pas sur mon imac...)


----------



## Sylow (29 Novembre 2009)

Merci wath car impossible de l'afficher entierement sur le lien dans "coup de coeur"..

Merci Phil pour ton aide, je verrai ca se soir ou demain. Pour la pendule malheureusement je suis sous SL, il va falloir attendre un peu


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> ou vas t on si tu ne te souviens meme plus des fonds que tu postes???
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1659/the_earth.html



Il y a un an je ne postais pas dans les coups de coeur  .


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Novembre 2009)

enregistre chez moi le 9 mai 2009

maintenant, tu as peut etre raison, c'est ptet marie aui l'a poste avec des icones qu'elle avait mis en orbite autour

EDIT raaaaah foutu qwerty!!


----------



## Letabilis (30 Novembre 2009)

*Bonjour à tous,*

C'est ma première participation dans ce topic alors je voulais commencer par vous féliciter pour vos créas ... 
Je suis resté des heures à en contempler une bonne partie 

Cependant, malgré de longues recherches je ne trouve pas de solution claires concernant la barre de menue ...

*Je suis sûr 10.6 et j'aimerais beaucoup avoir une barre de menue transparente* (de préférence en ayant accès au .png que je pourrais modifier à ma guise).
J'ai trouvé quelques pistes mais comme elles ne disent pas toute la même chose (certaines ne sont peut être pas adaptées au snow) je me tourne vers vous en espérant trouver une solution :rose:




loading93 a dit:


> ...
> le lien pour le tuto pour la barre de menus noir pour snowleopard >
> http://loadfolio.free.fr/Black_Menubar_Files(SnowLeopard).zip avec tuto en français





Phil1982 a dit:


> ...
> Bref tu remplaces les 104 et 116 dans le sArtFile.bin de ThemePark par ce fichier (glisse dedans)..
> Et tu me dis..





link.javaux a dit:


> ...
> 1) tu télécharge themepark
> 2) Tu ouvres l'applications
> 3) Ta une fenêtre "Unititled" dans laquel il y a trois boutons; tu cliques sur "Edit sArtFile"
> ...



*N'étant pas expert dans le domaine, un tuto assez détaillé serait vraiment super* 
Je remercie par avance la/les personnes qui prendront la peine de me répondre, et je suis vraiment désolé si ce sujet a déjà été abordé :rose:


----------



## Rez2a (30 Novembre 2009)

*Tutorial détaillé*
Clic-droit sur le bureau -> Modifier le fond d'écran... -> Cocher "Barre des menus translucide".

J'espère que c'est pas juste ça que tu cherchais quand même ?


----------



## Letabilis (30 Novembre 2009)

Lol bah non quand même ^^

Je cherche plutôt un complément d'information concernant l'utilisation de themepark ...

Si c'est bien lui qu'il faut utiliser :rose:
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/7419


----------



## Sylow (30 Novembre 2009)

C'est bon , j'ai reussi grace a tes shoots ! Il fallait allez bien plus loin tout simplement.

Merci Phil


----------



## Zibiolo (30 Novembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à everybody.
> 
> Le voilou :



Il ne s'affiche pas chez moi... Bizarre...


----------



## wath68 (30 Novembre 2009)

Bizarre, en effet. Ça fonctionne parfaitement chez moi.

Ralph m'a donné envie d'espace avec son magnifique fond d'écran,
donc voilà, c'est chose faite (avec le podcast adéquat, que je vous conseille) :




*- Wallpaper : Goodnight Tale by JoeJesus*


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

Magnifique (sans Spotlight ).


----------



## wath68 (30 Novembre 2009)

Merci à toi, pour l'astuce.


----------



## Pil (30 Novembre 2009)

Très beau Wath! Un lien pour le wall stp?

Mon mien:


----------



## wath68 (30 Novembre 2009)

Pil a dit:


> Très beau Wath! Un lien pour le wall stp?







wath68 a dit:


> Bizarre, en effet. Ça fonctionne parfaitement chez moi.
> 
> Ralph m'a donné envie d'espace avec son magnifique fond d'écran,
> donc voilà, c'est chose faite (avec le podcast adéquat, que je vous conseille) :
> ...



Merci 

J'aime bien le tien aussi, à part le séparateur dans le dock qui me dérange un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

Pil a dit:


> Très beau Wath! Un lien pour le wall stp?
> 
> Mon mien:



Sympa mais trois petites remarques :

1 : L'icone du finder ne va pas avec les autres.
2 : j'aime pas le rose 


Bien sinon .


----------



## wath68 (30 Novembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sympa mais *trois petites remarques* :
> 
> *1 :* L'icone du finder ne va pas avec les autres.
> *2 :* j'aime pas le rose
> ...


L'est où la 3ème ?
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2009)

Merde , bah du coup , un clin d'oeil à la premiere pub de l'iMac g3 :

3 : there is no step three .


----------



## Fìx (30 Novembre 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> ou vas t on si tu ne te souviens meme plus des fonds que tu postes???
> 
> http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1659/the_earth.html



On va peut-être me dire : 


et le © ? 
et le ? 
et le ®?

 ... mais j'me suis permis de lui enlever les étoiles derrière et j'le trouve encore plus trippant comme ça!  (ça donne l'impression d'une planète terre perdue au milieu d'un univers vide [c'est beau hin?! :love:  ])

C'est pas compliqué à faire mais.... si il intéresse quelqu'un... 




​


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Novembre 2009)

Bravo Sylow ! 

Wath : trop beau ton wall (2e edition) 

Letabilis ! Un tit tuto (encore ) pour la barre de menu (je vais copié/collé un peu) :

1) tu télécharges themepark
2) Tu ouvres l'application
3) T'as une fenêtre dans laquelle il y a trois boutons : tu cliques sur "Edit sArtFile"
4) Ta une deuxième fenêtre qui s'ouvre; tu cherches l'image 104 (ou 116, au choix)
5) Glisses cette petite image (qui est en fait le .png que tu cherches) sur ton bureau.
6) Ouvre-la dans Photoshop par exemple, et rend la transparente a 10% (j'ai jamais essayé 0)
7) enregistre-la (logique :mouais
8) glisse ton image modifiée dans le carré en bas de la fenetre de themepark, et ceci deux fois, pour modifier les deux images qui caracterisent la barre de menu :





9) pomme S, pomme W (enregistrer les modifs puis fermer la fenetre quoi)
10) Tu cliques sur "apply theme"
11) pomme S (enregistre ton theme ou tu veux on s'en fout)
12) tu mets PAS ta barre de menu en transparente (via pref systeme)
13) pomme + shift + Q pour fermer ta session, tu reouvres et voila joyeux noel 

----------------------------------

Pour avoir la police en blanc (a savoir que ca ne changera pas les icones de droite)

1) telecharge CA
2) pas tres dur la.. rentre dans le dossier "Extras2.rsrc Destination" (qui est en fait un raccourci pour ce dossier qui lui se trouve dans des sous dossiers systeme de ton ordi). Copie le fichier extras2.rsrc que tu y verras dans un endroit de ton ordi (ca sera ton fichier original de sauvegarde).
3) Effaces ce fichier extras2.rsrc de ce dossier maintenant
4) retourne dans le dossier que je viens de te faire telecharger, et glisses le fichier extras2.rsrc dans le dossier "Extras2.rsrc Destination".
5) redemarre ton ordi et joyeux noel 

J'espere avoir été assez clair et n'avoir rien oublié :rose:


Sinon moi j'ai eu mon psd pour les nouveaux icones.. donc bientot un nouveau Dock


----------



## Elesthor (1 Décembre 2009)

Cool ton desk wath j'aime beaucoup le style =P  Juste remarque intrinsèque au wall: dommage que les traînées soit unidirectionnelles...


----------



## wath68 (1 Décembre 2009)

Très bonne remarque.
Ça me dérangeait aussi un peu. J'aurais préféré moins de vaisseaux, voire juste un, et allant dans des directions différentes.

J'ai même essayé de basculer le fond verticalement, pour donner un effet de "chute", mais malheureusement il y a la signature de l'auteur qui se retrouve aussi retournée.


----------



## Letabilis (1 Décembre 2009)

Merciiiii beaucoup Phil


----------



## Anonyme (1 Décembre 2009)

Pas mal Pil ! .


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Décembre 2009)

Lol les deux dernieres reponses 

De rien..


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Décembre 2009)

Ca y est enfin !

Ca m'a pris un temps considerable.. c'est surtout pour les icones (et car j'ai pas fait d'etudes de design, donc Toshop etc ben faut les trouver les boutons), j'ai donc completé le travail de Nischo de deviantART car j'etais tombé amoureux de sa serie pour la suite Adobe, et donc je l'ai fait pour les icones de quasiment toutes mes applications.

Le Dock c'est Toshop aussi, avec l'incrustation dans le wall.. (au moins maintenant je connais toutes les incrustations de Ps, je crois que j'ai cliqué sur tous les boutons du logiciel )

Treve de plaisanterie le Wall est modifié aussi.. et surtout QUEL BORDEL sur le bureau avant que je range pour shooter


----------



## Sylow (2 Décembre 2009)

Le dock est magnifique....exactement ce que je recherchai au départ (quand je te demandai si on pouvait déplacer le dock en hauteur ! Mais celui ci reste superbe !)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h36 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Très bonne remarque.
> Ça me dérangeait aussi un peu. J'aurais préféré moins de vaisseaux, voire juste un, et allant dans des directions différentes.
> 
> J'ai même essayé de basculer le fond verticalement, pour donner un effet de "chute", mais malheureusement il y a la signature de l'auteur qui se retrouve aussi retournée.



tu peux toujours supprimer la signature via aperture ou lightroom, mais je pense que tu veux garder la signature


----------



## Petira (2 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ca y est enfin !
> 
> Ca m'a pris un temps considerable.. c'est surtout pour les icones (et car j'ai pas fait d'etudes de design, donc Toshop etc ben faut les trouver les boutons), j'ai donc completé le travail de Nischo de deviantART car j'etais tombé amoureux de sa serie pour la suite Adobe, et donc je l'ai fait pour les icones de quasiment toutes mes applications.
> 
> ...



Berk ! Perso j'aime pas du tout ! ^^


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Décembre 2009)

Tiens j'ai encore jamais taté la selection d'objet via Aperture (ni Lightroom).

Pour le Dock je peux te filer le psd si tu veux gagner du temps..

Et pis pour les icones autant que je les mettent en ligne la : 8Mo.

@ LolYangccool : toi et la delicatesse ca fait pas 3 par hasard ?


----------



## Sylow (2 Décembre 2009)

Oui je veux bien le psd , tu as fait ca avec docker ? candybar ? (pour le dock et les icones)

Perso ej suis pas fan non plus du wall et des icones mais l'ensemble est superbe. On a beau pas etre fan, c'est le travail qui est beau !


----------



## nico07 (2 Décembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde. très beau ton desktop Phil  et ton wallpaper Wath est devenu mien

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de modifier la couleur du texte ds la barre des menus avec themepark, j'ai déjà modifier la transparence de la barre mais j'aimerais beaucoup changer la couleur du texte qui est noir en temps normal et blanc quand tu le selectionne car avec la barre transparente sur certains fond ecran (foncé surtout) on voit pas les écritures.
 d'avance


----------



## Sylow (2 Décembre 2009)

a quand themepark compatible SL ? grrrr


----------



## Petira (2 Décembre 2009)

Es-ce que quelqu'un aurait la gentillesse de m'indiquer ou je peux trouver des thème pour docklibrary? Je conné déjas LeopardDocks.net et LeopardDocks.com mais il y a pas grand chose de top dessus...

Merci.


----------



## nico07 (2 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> a quand themepark compatible SL ? grrrr



heuuuu...:mouais: personelement j'ai snow leopard et j'ai themepark et sa marche bien


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Berk ! Perso j'aime pas du tout ! ^^



T'as quel âge ?
Tu connais l'argumentation ? Programme de 3ème .

Phil : je trouve ça très sympa , mais je trouve la touche de couleur avec les icones pas très jolie .


----------



## Petira (2 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'as quel âge ?
> Tu connais l'argumentation ? Programme de 3ème .
> 
> Phil : je trouve ça très sympa , mais je trouve la touche de couleur avec les icones pas très jolie .



Je dis juste que j'aime pas, ya pas a argumenter je donne juste mon avis. C'est pas provocateur et c'est pas pour lancer un débat...

L'argumentation sert à justifier les chose, or un avi ça ne se justifie pas forcément, j'aime pas, c'est tout !

Maintenant stop les HS


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Je dis juste que j'aime pas, ya pas a argumenter je donne juste mon avis. C'est pas provocateur et c'est pas pour lancer un débat...
> 
> L'argumentation sert à justifier les chose, or un avi ça ne se justifie pas forcément, j'aime pas, c'est tout !
> 
> Maintenant stop les HS



Je rejoins Etienne et je pense que ce qu'il a voulut dire et que tu ne sembles pas avoir compris c'est que, généralement, quand on donne un avis même sans argumenter tu peux au moins justifier un minimum ta réponse, sinon quel intérêt de poster pour juste dire j'aime ou j'aime pas ??

Les gouts et les couleurs c'est très subjectif... moi j'aime bien son bureau


----------



## nico07 (2 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> Je rejoins Etienne et je pense que ce qu'il a voulut dire et que tu ne sembles pas avoir compris c'est que, généralement, quand on donne un avis même sans argumenter tu peux au moins justifier un minimum ta réponse, sinon quel intérêt de poster pour juste dire j'aime ou j'aime pas ??
> 
> Les gouts et les couleurs c'est très subjectif... moi j'aime bien son bureau



j'aime surtout ta citation  "Est-ce que tu m'as entendu espece de porc ? Je suis loin d'en avoir fini avec toi, je vais te la jouer à la flamme bien moyenâgeuse !" perso j'aime bien celui de phil. d'ailleurs on je pourrait trouvé un fond écran coupé en deux comme celui de phil?


----------



## LeProf (2 Décembre 2009)

Pulp fiction .... un film culte ! 

Fin du HS, place aux Desktops ....

PS: je suis ce fil assidûment, même si je n'ai encore rien posté dedans, je ne me sens pas capable de telle prouesse de customisation... pourtant j'aimerai bien m'y essayer.
qui sait, un jour peut être...


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Décembre 2009)

@Nico07.. regarde mon tuto page precedente (ou 2 pages avant je sais plus), tu verras comment mettre la police en blanc. et pour l'ecran coupé en deux ouai je trouve ca bien sympa (ce que je prefere dans mon super wall )

@Sylow : tu parles de themepark 3 je suppose.. moi j'arrive a l'ouvrir sur SL.. mais il crash apres.. mais j'arrive qd meme a rentrer dans l'extras.rsrc

@LolYangccool : pas de probleme pour ton avis bien entendu ! je reagissais juste au burk un peu rude pour donner un avis sur qqn qui s'est donné du mal a qqch, c'est tout , merci cependant donc pour ton avis. Bref, regarde sur deviantART pour de nouveaux Dock, et pour tout en general, ce site est super.

@Etienne : je sais faut aimer, mais moi j'adore le rose avec le gris :love:

Un wall vite ! Pour pas que les modos virent nos derniers messages ! Wath ! Corentin ! Elesthor !


----------



## Petira (2 Décembre 2009)

OK, alors, j'aime pas la couleur, le dock je le trouve très moche, le noir c'est pas joyeux du tout.

Je ne vais pas argumenter sur le pourquoi j'aime pas le gris et le noir, c'est l'ensemble que j'aime pas et ça, ça ne se discute pas ! c'est mes goûts perso...


Vous etes content les profs ratés? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2009)

Le desk du PowerMac .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------




LolYangccool a dit:


> OK, alors, j'aime pas la couleur, le dock je le trouve très moche, le noir c'est pas joyeux du tout.
> 
> Je ne vais pas argumenter sur le pourquoi j'aime pas le gris et le noir, c'est l'ensemble que j'aime pas et ça, ça ne se discute pas ! c'est mes goûts perso...
> 
> ...




Non , on ne dit pas ça de manière mechante , pas la peine de nous appeler les profs ratés , on ne t'appelle pas le sale con et de toute manière , je comprends bien pourquoi tu as eu beaucoup de cdb rouges maintenant.

Bye.


----------



## Petira (2 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le desk du PowerMac .
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------
> 
> ...



Ça j'aime bien ! Faut que j'argumente aussi?

PS: je suis pas un p'tit con, les insultes.... Et j'ai eu de la disco rouge à cause de ma maladie, j'aimerai ne pas avoir à devellopper, merci !


----------



## michio (2 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ca y est enfin !



J'aime bien le côté dépouillé 

Au moins, c'est sobre.
Du coup, le trait rose (avis purement perso et subjectif au possible) fait un poil bizarre (un rappel du rose des icônes du Dock ?).
Juste par curiosité, la limite gris foncé / gris clair, c'est exprès que ça coupe juste à Win/dow ? Un effet de staïle ou le zazard ?

Autre question : ça te fait pas ch... de bosser dessus ? 
A chaque fois, ça recouvre ton bureau, tu coup, tu peux plus l'admirer :rateau:
Ou alors tu bosses pas


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Décembre 2009)

Lol, j'avais pas vu pour le Win/dow.. pur hasard 

Si si je bosse, mais avec Space mes grosses fenetres sont sur les autres spaces, du coup je peux encore le contempler :love: lol

Pour la barre rose : j'adore l'ensemble gris/rose et j'en ai marre des desktops sans couleur


----------



## Rez2a (3 Décembre 2009)

Eh ben, quelle polémique sur ton bureau Phil ! 
Perso j'aime beaucoup le Dock, ça fait très pro ; le wall est joli aussi, c'est sobre, et j'aime même le trait rose 
Les seuls trucs que je trouve dommage, c'est le contraste noir/blanc qui rend ta barre de menus assez illisible vu qu'elle est transparente, et les petites icônes j'ai jamais été fan non plus sur les bureaux, surtout quand on en affiche le moins possible, autant les mettre un peu plus grandes.
Joli boulot sinon. 

Et j'ai une petite question au niveau du Dock, comment tu as fait pour y mettre un contour ?
Est-ce qu'il est directement intégré au wallpaper ou est-ce que c'est inclus dans les icônes ?
J'aimerais bien mettre un contour à mon Dock 2D sous Snow Leopard mais même après recherche on dirait que c'est impossible, le Dock 2D a un fond transparent quoique je fasse... c'est peut-être Theme Park qui te permet de faire ça ?


----------



## Petira (3 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Lol, j'avais pas vu pour le Win/dow.. pur hasard
> 
> Si si je bosse, mais avec Space mes grosses fenetres sont sur les autres spaces, du coup je peux encore le contempler :love: lol
> 
> Pour la barre rose : j'adore l'ensemble gris/rose et j'en ai marre des desktops sans couleur



Heu, et c'est toi qui dit ça ? Le noir c'est pas considéré comme une couleur... Mais bon pour un petit trait rose,oui on peu dire qu'il y a de la couleur, lol !
(svp, ne me charcuté pas à cause de cette remarque, merci ! )


----------



## Littlebrain (3 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> (svp, ne me charcuté pas à cause de cette remarque, merci ! )



Je suis silencieusement le topic, en me marrant bien du reste... et me dis que... si tu ne veux pas te faire charcuter à cause de ce genre de phrases, le plus simple est sans doute de ne pas les écrire.

Enfin, moi j'dis ça... d'dis rien !


----------



## Petira (3 Décembre 2009)

Littlebrain a dit:


> Je suis silencieusement le topic, en me marrant bien du reste... et me dis que... si tu ne veux pas te faire charcuter à cause de ce genre de phrases, le plus simple est sans doute de ne pas les écrire.
> 
> Enfin, moi j'dis ça... d'dis rien !



Je dis rien de méchant... C'est juste que ici les gens aime bien reprendre les autres, à tord ou à raison...


----------



## Littlebrain (3 Décembre 2009)

C'est pas méchant, mais un poil sarcastique... Et les sarcasmes passent plus ou moins bien.

Encore une fois, je dis ça avec un regard extérieur, je suis neutre, mais t'es un peu agressif dans tes réponses, même si, il faut l'admettre, les réponses qui te sont faites ne sont pas moins agressives (je trouve qu'ils t'ont envoyé balader un peu vite juste pour un "j'aime pas", mais je ne connais pas l'historique de toutes vos discussions).

Ahhhhh, l'animosité pour débuter une journée, moi je dis qu'il n'y a rien de tel


----------



## Petira (3 Décembre 2009)

Et encore, j'ai de la chance de pas avoir internet à disposition tous les jours, sinon je me serais déjas fais décapiter !  ^^


----------



## Littlebrain (3 Décembre 2009)

Au moins tu prends ça du bon côté : la rigolade...

Si on commence à se pourrir la vie pour des réponses sur un forum (aussi passionnant puisse t'il être) on est mal barrés dans la vie "réelle".


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> (svp, ne me charcuté pas à cause de cette remarque, merci ! )



Trop tard on arrive... ça va saigner


----------



## Petira (3 Décembre 2009)

Mwais du bon coté.... Mais ya des limites quand même...

Tien HAL-9000, ta le même mac que moi ! ^^Bienvenue au club des MBP 13" !!!!


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Décembre 2009)

En tout cas t'as pas l'air d'être copain avec le videur :love:
Aller on va essayer de changer ça 

Moui, un MBP que je bichonne chaque jour que Dieu me permet de vivre 
Au prix du bordel tu me diras !


----------



## Petira (3 Décembre 2009)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Moui, un MBP que je bichonne chaque jour que Dieu me permet de vivre
> Au prix du bordel tu me diras !



Idem... bichonner comme pas possible... Je dors même avec dans mon lit ! (ça c'est une blague...)


----------



## Elesthor (3 Décembre 2009)

Wouaouw Phil c'est splendide !J'adore tout, le dock le wall, les icones, le trait rose...

Bien joué =)



> Je dors même avec dans mon lit ! (ça c'est une blague...)


et alors, Je dors avec mon imac et je n'en fais pas un drame...


----------



## Petira (3 Décembre 2009)

Mwais bon, dormir avec tu risque de l'abimé ! Ton bébé...



Elesthor a dit:


> et alors, Je dors avec mon imac et je n'en fais pas un drame...


Dors plutôt avec ton MacBook, c'est moin gros ! ^^


Bon aller je vous laisse, à samedi !


----------



## alloja (3 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour détendre l'atmosphère, revenons au sujet initial .
Voici mon bureau pour la fin de l'année et pour les examens...
Finalement, je vais garder ces icônes bleues, elles vont bien je trouve.

A bientôt,
alloja


----------



## Littlebrain (3 Décembre 2009)

alloja a dit:


> Voici mon bureau pour la fin de l'année



Alloja : quel soft faut il télécharger pour obtenir l'affichage du calendrier et de l'heure comme sur ton screenshot, sur le finder ?

Sinon, au risque de passer pour un gros blaireau, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de spécial sur ton bureau, en dehors du fond d'écran et des témoins dans la barre de menu...

Jolie photo ceci dit.


----------



## Fìx (3 Décembre 2009)

Littlebrain a dit:


> Alloja : quel soft faut il télécharger pour obtenir l'affichage du calendrier et de l'heure comme sur ton screenshot, sur le finder ?



*>>  <<*


----------



## Littlebrain (3 Décembre 2009)

Merci


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Décembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> ...j'ai une petite question au niveau du Dock, comment tu as fait pour y mettre un contour ?...est-ce qu'il est directement intégré au wallpaper ou est-ce que c'est inclus dans les icônes ?
> ...c'est peut-être Theme Park qui te permet de faire ça ?



J'ai en effet intégré mon Dock au wall.. pas le choix..et donc le contour et tout et tout c'est fait par Toshop.. maintenant en fait je m'emmerde plus avec le Dock d'origine, bien trop compliqué a modifier.. du coup c'est direct -> Toshop et apres pour le changement de Wall s'il y a, je remplace la couche "wall" par une autre image et ca me laisse donc le Dock (qui est sur une autre couche) idem mais avec un nouveau wall.. (1mn35 maxi peut etre l'operation, competences demandées : connaitre la definition du mot "couche" (pas de blague ) dans le dictionnaire)

@Elesthor : MERCI  !! Je savais bien qu'il y en avait au moins un qui avait les gouts que moi  !

@ Sylow : completement oublié de te donner mon Dock !


----------



## wath68 (3 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> J'ai en effet intégré mon Dock au wall



Question idiote, en passant :
que se passe t-il si tu ouvres une appli non présente dans le dock ?
Ça doit tout te décaler, non ?

Pourquoi ne pas carrément effacer le dock, avec Mirage par exemple ?
Je pense qu'avec Poposhop, ça pourrait être sympa de rajouter un effet "embed" sur tes icônes-lettres personnalisées, pour donner une impression d'incrustation.


----------



## scaryfan (3 Décembre 2009)

Bon, moi je suis un newbie dans le monde Mac...
J'ai switché il y a 3 semaines et je découvre complètement cet univers... 
Et je commence à a-do-rer... 

Et effectivement, je me posais exactement la même question : si tu as le fonds du dock fait grâce à Totoshop, si tu ajoutes une icône, le dock ne se redimensionne pas...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

Bon y vient faire chier jusqu'ici lui ?


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Décembre 2009)

En effet ca decale les icones mais m'en fous.. j'ai mes principales app dans le Dock donc a part preview parfois et d'autres trucs c'est pas bien mechant..

Par contre Wath, super ton idee pour les icones ! C'est certain que ce sera dans mon prochain desktop !


----------



## itako (3 Décembre 2009)

Au passage les ptits gars, je suis un peu malade et toussa donc j'ai envie de m'amuser avec OSX, mais j'ai un probléme avec _SuperDocker_; si je télécharge un nouveau dock et que je l'applique aucun changement ne se produit, pourtant ma version est bien a jour...

quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bon y vient faire chier jusqu'ici lui ?



Ca va , il est plus gentil que celui qui dit : c'est moche :rateau:.


----------



## wath68 (3 Décembre 2009)

Kikiféchié ?


Simplicity



*- Fond d'écran : Squarez by Rabensteiner Design*


----------



## scaryfan (3 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ca va , il est plus gentil que celui qui dit : c'est moche :rateau:.



C'est moche quand même !!!


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Décembre 2009)

Y 'pète le fond d'ecran Wath


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Kikiféchié ?
> 
> 
> Simplicity
> ...



j'aime bien la texture du wall .
Mais tu n'aurais pas un skin plus adapté au wall ?
Cad dans un ton transparent ou alors gris .


----------



## Elesthor (4 Décembre 2009)

Cool le wall de wath j'aime =P   J'aurais bien vu des kobesn blanches en icones pour rehausser le tout cependant


----------



## Tyte (4 Décembre 2009)

Mon mien, avec que des trucs que j'ai "piqué" sur ce topic, merci à tous ceux qui postent leurs liens...


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2009)

Ohhh!! *MON* fond d'écran!!! 

J'rigole! 


Joli Desk!


----------



## Tyte (4 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ohhh!! *MON* fond d'écran!!!
> 
> J'rigole!
> 
> ...



Oui  je n'étais pas très fan de la version de base, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé ton "épuration" merci d'ailleurs


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2009)

De rien!^^

C'est marrant, j'ai balancé ta capture sur Photoshop pour te foutre le même noir sur le fond du Wall que sur ta barre des menus (j'suis un amour hin?! :love: ), mais en fait c'est exactement le même! :mouais:

C'est dingue, j'avais pourtant l'impression à l'oeil qu'il y avait une différence!  Ça doit être l'habitude de voir une barre qui me fait avoir cet effet d'optique!


----------



## Tyte (4 Décembre 2009)

Oh que l'attention etait gentille, je suis très touché :rose:
En effet le noir semble être exactement le même, et comme toi j'avais l'impression de "voir" la barre de menu se détacher, maintenant je ne vois plus de différence  c'est d'ailleurs une des choses que j'aime le plus dans mon desk


----------



## wath68 (4 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> j'aime bien la texture du wall .
> Mais tu n'aurais pas un skin plus adapté au wall ?
> Cad dans un ton transparent ou alors gris .


Tu parles de Bowtie ?
C'est marrant, parce-que je suis justement en train d'essayer de modifier un skin,
en l'occurrence celui-ci.



Le skin original a une ombre blanche qui ne fonctionne qu'avec un fond très très sombre,
alors j'essaie de la supprimer, avec plus ou moins de réussite.



Elesthor a dit:


> Cool le wall de wath j'aime =P   J'aurais bien vu des kobesn blanches en icones pour rehausser le tout cependant


Houlà, ça fait des lustres que je n'ai plus changé les icônes, vu que mon dock est caché je m'en fous un peu de la gueule qu'ils ont


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2009)

Je parle bien de bowtie , j'ai d'ailleurs même un thème qui va bien avec ton desk.
(je vais le chercher ).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------

EDIT : 
http://lordskaled.deviantart.com/art/Simplis-for-Bowtie-144839822
http://coldwerturkey.deviantart.com/art/Simple-Bowtie-Theme-104170781
http://xxlbug.deviantart.com/art/Simple-Euro-141440551
http://vangenie.deviantart.com/art/SimpleNeue-Bowtie-Theme-140668491

.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Décembre 2009)

Cela faisait un moment que je n'étais pas venu : Voilà mon nouveau desk.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## wath68 (4 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je parle bien de bowtie , j'ai d'ailleurs même un thème qui va bien avec ton desk.
> (je vais le chercher ).
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------
> ...



 Viele danke.

Je prend le 1er et le 3ème ... terrible Simple Euro.


----------



## Sylow (4 Décembre 2009)

Tres simple, dédicasse a ma chienne qui vient de se faire opérer, donc voila c'est pour elle


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Décembre 2009)

...et pour Wath (theme) 

Sylow ! Il FAUT un effet incrusté / ombre / encadré / machouillé / ce que tu veux mais c'est pas possible tu peux PAS laisser comme ca :affraid: !

Moi je dis : effet ombre en bas avec petit reflet en plein milieu (dégradé blanc tres leger)


----------



## Littlebrain (5 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Sylow ! Il FAUT un effet incrusté / ombre / encadré / machouillé / ce que tu veux mais c'est pas possible tu peux PAS laisser comme ca :affraid: !



Je pense au contraire que la simplicité est appropriée, cependant, quelques petits effets graphiques (sans tomber tout de suite dans les filtres photoshop) auraient étés sympathiques, un cadrage de photo plus original, peut être un cadrage incliné, en plan un peu plus serré, et pourquoi pas jouer avec les arrêtes de l'image pour la prolonger subtilement par des filets de conduite un peu à la manière de ce qu'on retrouve sur les plans d'architectes...

Sinon, les choix typographiques diamétralement opposés sont sympas, les couleurs de gris chaud, moi j'adore, c'est simple... Voilà, juste la photo qui mériterai à mon goût un petit travail.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Tres simple, dédicasse a ma chienne qui vient de se faire opérer, donc voila c'est pour elle



Perso je n'aime pas trop avoir des photos de famille (j'en possède pas de toute façon ) / animaux , je trouve ça un peu -------- (pas de mot pour designer ça ).

Sinon , j'aime pas la couleur du wall , trop simpliste .

Sans le chien et avec un joli wall comme celui de wath pourrait donner un très bon resultat .


----------



## Ralph_ (5 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Petira (5 Décembre 2009)

alloja a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Pour détendre l'atmosphère, revenons au sujet initial .
> Voici mon bureau pour la fin de l'année et pour les examens...
> ...



Tu a installer Win 98 sur ton mac ????   Mais, pour quoi faire????


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2009)

Très joli Ralph .


----------



## Ralph_ (5 Décembre 2009)

merci


----------



## Petira (5 Décembre 2009)

Pas mal le wall de ta chienne mais j'aime pas trop quand c'est sombre comme ça....


----------



## wath68 (5 Décembre 2009)

Pareil, je rajouterais une petite ombre sur la photo, histoire de donner un peu de relief.
Un peu comme ça quoi :




Bon, après c'est une histoire de gouts personnels, ça ne se discute pas.

J'espère que ta chienne se remet bien de son opération.


----------



## Petira (5 Décembre 2009)

Tu peux aussi ajouter un effet d'incrustement... non?


----------



## Sylow (5 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> ...et pour Wath (theme)
> 
> Sylow ! Il FAUT un effet incrusté / ombre / encadré / machouillé / ce que tu veux mais c'est pas possible tu peux PAS laisser comme ca :affraid: !
> 
> Moi je dis : effet ombre en bas avec petit reflet en plein milieu (dégradé blanc tres leger)



oui je sais ca doit etre le pire wall que j'ai fais mais bon...j'ai juste mis la photo et hop...manque d'inspiration, je m'occupe plsus d'elle que de mon wall^^  mais je vais en faire un plus rechercher  !


----------



## Petira (5 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> oui je sais ca doti etre le prie wall que j'ai fais mais bon...j'ai juste mit la photo et hop...je n'avais pas torp le moral on va dire pour allez plus loin  mais je vais en faire plus rechercher



Après on dit que moi je parle mal...


----------



## Sylow (5 Décembre 2009)

Littlebrain a dit:


> Je pense au contraire que la simplicité est appropriée, cependant, quelques petits effets graphiques (sans tomber tout de suite dans les filtres photoshop) auraient étés sympathiques, un cadrage de photo plus original, peut être un cadrage incliné, en plan un peu plus serré, et pourquoi pas jouer avec les arrêtes de l'image pour la prolonger subtilement par des filets de conduite un peu à la manière de ce qu'on retrouve sur les plans d'architectes...
> 
> Sinon, les choix typographiques diamétralement opposés sont sympas, les couleurs de gris chaud, moi j'adore, c'est simple... Voilà, juste la photo qui mériterai à mon goût un petit travail.



exact, j'ai recherchais la simplicité, mais pas eu le temps de travailler ca sous photoshop ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------

Un autre vite fait, toujours simple, j'évite le dock le plus possible...avec spolight et la magic mouse tout va plus vite


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Décembre 2009)

Oh mon Dieu j'adore ! Mais alors ca fait tres longtemps que j'ai pas autant aimé un wall !
WOW MON DIEU, et moi qui etait accroc au mien : JE TE DETESTE SYLOW !!!! 

Mais t'as une barre de menu normale car tu l'aimes ou t'as la flemme de la changer ? Car a mes yeux ce superbe effet de transparence rendu par toute ta composition (pareil j'adore ton skin adium, comment tu as tout reglé et quelle police tu as utilisée ?)... est tué par le gris opaque pas nettoyé essayant de chercher vaguement une transparence, d'OS X.
Et tiens a ce propos de commenter tes trucs, il etait bien ton wall plus haut a mes yeux, c'etait juste la photo.. la rendre plus attrayante qu'elle ne l'est deja ta bibiche.. Elle va bien ?

Prend ca please ! 

Puis je avoir ton fond d'ecran stp ?

PS : mon prochain wall, plus de Dock non plus, inutile maintenant..


----------



## wath68 (5 Décembre 2009)

Phil, est-ce que tu reçois des points-bonus (ou des kilomètres gratuits, ou des bons d'achat,...) chaque fois que quelqu'un rend sa barre transparente ?


Pour ma part, je trouve que les barres transparentes ne s'adaptent que sur un fond uni, ou pas trop chargé.
Sur celui de Sylow, par exemple, je ne suis pas du tout certain du résultat.
En plus, noir sur sombre, on ne verra pas grand chose, donc il faudra modifier aussi la couleur de la police.

Pour en revenir au wall', je préfère largement l'autre (avec le toutou), beaucoup plus sobre.
Le dernier est très joli, mais Adium et DesktopLyrics alourdissent un peu trop le truc je trouve.


----------



## Petira (5 Décembre 2009)

J'ai une petite question:
Comment faites-vous pour modifié la couleur de la barre de menu? 
(sous snow leopard)


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2009)

&#8805;&#8805; ICI &#8804;&#8804;


----------



## Petira (5 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> &#8805;&#8805; ICI &#8804;&#8804;



Ok merci, ça a l'air un peu compliquer quand même... Je crois que je vais pas le faire ! ^^
Finalement gris transpatrent c'est pas moche !


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Ok merci, ça a l'air un peu compliquer quand même... Je crois que je vais pas le faire ! ^^
> Finalement gris transpatrent c'est pas moche !



C'est pas _archiiiiis_ compliqué non plus.... bien que ça rebute un peu au départ... mais c'est surtout que j'trouve pas ça assez flexible comme technique... (on touche en profondeur au système et le point de non retour n'est jamais très loin s'y on fait un oubli!...[en tout cas c'est l'impression que ça m'donne])

Pour tout dire, j'en ai un peu peur! :rose: (bien que j'ai des sauvegardes)


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Décembre 2009)

Je lui ai passé la couleur blanche de la police dans le zip 

Je sais j'abuse pour la barre de menu  mais je la deteste tellement celle d'origine, c'est comme un tache ou un bug technique pour moi : avis purement personnel..

Et il etait bien le toutou je suis d'accord, en plus elle m'a regardé pendant 15mn sur Photoshop  Adorable  (elle a meme parlé je crois  :hosto

Par contre je vais enormement m'inspiré de son dernier desk (surtout les ecritures) + d'un site que je viens de créer... ca bosse chez neuronnesville

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h20 ----------

Pour les derniers messages postés pendant que j'ecrivais concernant la barre de menu :

LA j'ai tout simplement fait le truc le plus simple *du monde* pour vous : je vous livre les fichiers modifiés dans le lien (faut aimer ma barre et vous aurez la meme), tout est prêt, aucune manip pour vous.

_Sachez juste que par precaution (cf Fix78) faites une sauvegarde du fichier que vous remplacerez, c'est tout, pomme+C sur le fichier puis pomme+V ailleurs, dans Documents par exemple..._

L'histoire de supprimer le fichier d'abord dans mon tuto c'est juste parce que dans la plupart des fichiers systemes, l'action "remplacement" ne marche pas, donc ben ta gueule l'ordi :mouais: -> supprimez l'ancien puis collez le nouveau quoi :mouais: 

Voila !


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982, utilisation très simple et ça marche, merci 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Coup de boule


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Décembre 2009)

Avec plaisir 
Pfff trop beau ton wall, tu connais la question 

Merci pour le coup de tete -> ya que sur macg qu'on dit ca


----------



## Exit209 (6 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


>




Est-ce que tu pourrais me dire ou tu as trouvé ce wall (si tu t'en souviens)? J'en cherche un dans le style, mais en moins rose... ce serait cool merci


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2009)

No problemo :
http://customize.org/wallpapers/51117


----------



## Exit209 (6 Décembre 2009)

Merci beaucoup! réponse rapide en plus c'est cool!


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2009)

Y'a pas d'quoi.

J'étais justement dans les parages.


----------



## Sylow (6 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Oh mon Dieu j'adore ! Mais alors ca fait tres longtemps que j'ai pas autant aimé un wall !
> WOW MON DIEU, et moi qui etait accroc au mien : JE TE DETESTE SYLOW !!!!
> 
> Mais t'as une barre de menu normale car tu l'aimes ou t'as la flemme de la changer ? Car a mes yeux ce superbe effet de transparence rendu par toute ta composition (pareil j'adore ton skin adium, comment tu as tout reglé et quelle police tu as utilisée ?)... est tué par le gris opaque pas nettoyé essayant de chercher vaguement une transparence, d'OS X.
> ...



lol ^^

je te dis tout ca demain  et en prime le wall ! c'est cool si vous aimez , je fais de la concurrence en ce moment ^^

ma chienne s'en remet petit a petit 

bonne nuit tout le monde


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Avec plaisir
> Pfff trop beau ton wall, tu connais la question
> 
> Merci pour le coup de tete -> ya que sur macg qu'on dit ca



Si c'est le wall que tu veux il est dans les coup de coeur.


----------



## Petira (6 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> C'est pas _archiiiiis_ compliqué non plus.... bien que ça rebute un peu au départ... mais c'est surtout que j'trouve pas ça assez flexible comme technique... (on touche en profondeur au système et le point de non retour n'est jamais très loin s'y on fait un oubli!...[en tout cas c'est l'impression que ça m'donne])
> 
> Pour tout dire, j'en ai un peu peur! :rose: (bien que j'ai des sauvegardes)



Oui, et quand on a pas de sauvegardes ça fait encore plus peur...:love:


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Oui, et quand on a pas de sauvegardes ça fait encore plus peur...:love:



Avec ce lien fait par Phil1982, c'est très facile et si, pour éviter tout problème, tu copie les deux fichiers à changer dans un coin de ton DD, je vois pas ce que tu risques. En tout cas ça fonctionne du tonnerre. Essai le.


----------



## Elesthor (6 Décembre 2009)

Ben pour avoir fais la feignasse un temps et modifié mon dock sans save, jte jure que tu attrapes vite des sueurs froides quand cte satané lanceur d'appli fais des siennes ><



			
				Un petit maitre vert a dit:
			
		

> Avant de trifouiller toujours sauvegarder tu dois!


----------



## Petira (6 Décembre 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Avec ce lien fait par Phil1982, c'est très facile et si, pour éviter tout problème, tu copie les deux fichiers à changer dans un coin de ton DD, je vois pas ce que tu risques. En tout cas ça fonctionne du tonnerre. Essai le.



Non merci... Ça va aller....


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2009)

Alors pourquoi tu demandes ? :sleep:


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Alors pourquoi tu demandes ? :sleep:



+1 :mouais:


----------



## Petira (6 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Alors pourquoi tu demandes ? :sleep:



A ton avis?

Je voulais le faire mais en voyant le truc j'ai laisser tomber !


----------



## Sylow (6 Décembre 2009)

Apres 24h d'attente voilà le WALL !!!






@Phil :

Skin Adium : Geeky 
Police contact : Gill sans 36 (taille 36) tu vas dans polices modernes

Pour la barre des menus..oui c'est plus de la flemme qu'autre chose mais elle me convient pour le moment, le fait que le contour de l'écran soit déja noir fait resortir un peu cette barre des menus et j'aime bien , question de gout personnel 


J'aimerai bosser sur le dock mais des que j'en ai un new je l'utilise pas...alors a quoi bon...je vais m'intereser a modifer le skin des fichiers etc.


Mis a par ca, jepensais pas que ma chienne serait le fruit de votre travail nocturne ^^, surtout toi phil ^^


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2009)

Sylow ton superbe fond d'écran avec la barre de menu de Phil1982, ça rend pas mal hein ? :love:




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Sylow (6 Décembre 2009)

j'avoue 

je ferai ca quand j'aurai un peu le temps ! 

en tout cas hier grosse fondue chez moi, tout le monde m'a dit d'ouvrir un applestore chez moi ^^.

Et c'est drole quand les gens cherchent quelque chose dessu ! 

"et mec tu fais comment la ??"

^^ vive spotlight


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> j'avoue
> 
> je ferai ca quand j'aurai un peu le temps !
> 
> ...



Je sais pas si c'est une question, mais je réponds quand même . J'utilise ni le dock, ni spotlight, je lance mes applis uniquement avec QuickSylver. 

Par contre, tu peux me dire comment tu fais pour avoir les paroles des chansons sur ton desk ?


----------



## Sylow (6 Décembre 2009)

non mais c'est la copains...sous mac avec un dock ils sont perdues, alors sans dock..^^

J'utiliste spotlight moi. 

Pour afficher les paroles sur le bureau j'utilise "Deskopt Lycrics", et pour rajouter les paroles aux chansons j'utilise "TuneLyrics"


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Décembre 2009)

Cool j'ai le wall  Merci Sylow et Christophe.. bon mon prochain desk l'aura surement mais pour l'instant je suis vraiment accroc au mien très "pro".



Sylow a dit:


> Skin Adium : Geeky
> Police contact : Gill sans 36 (taille 36) tu vas dans polices modernes
> Mis a par ca, jepensais pas que ma chienne serait le fruit de votre travail nocturne ^^, surtout toi phil ^^



Merci pour les tips... et plus on pense a ta chienne mieux elle ira (ohh le big hors sujet, je sais pas si j'ai deja fait aussi bien )



Christophe31 a dit:


> Sylow ton superbe fond d'écran avec la barre de menu de Phil1982, ça rend pas mal hein ? :love:



Je pense aussi  (et purée qu'est-ce qu'elle est belle l'image quand meme)


----------



## Littlebrain (6 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> lol ^^
> 
> je te dis tout ca demain  et en prime le wall ! c'est cool si vous aimez , je fais de la concurrence en ce moment ^^
> 
> ...



Je me lève, et je confirme, il est splendide ce fond d'écran... J'attend le lien avec impatience.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2009)

Littlebrain a dit:


> Je me lève, et je confirme, il est splendide ce fond d'écran... J'attend le lien avec impatience.



Si c'est celui de Sylow que tu cherches remonte quelques post plus haut.


----------



## 217ae1 (6 Décembre 2009)

voici mon premier desk sous *snowLéopard* 

il est encore presque d'origine, je l'améliorerai une autre fois. 

mais j'aime encore bien le dock bien rempli avec les icones d'origine. :rateau:


et ils sont supers vos desk sur ces dernières pages !  :love:


----------



## Exit209 (6 Décembre 2009)

Aprés quelques galères pour rendre la barre de tache transparente , j'ai enfin réussi! Sauf pour les icones à droite (Phil-le-maitre-de-la-barre-de-tache j'ai suivis ton tuto, si tu as aussi une solution pour ça...).


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2009)

Un petit nouveau :

*GLOP*
*...*
*PAS GLOP*

Le skin Bowtie c'est Polaroid by XD-2.

@ Exit209 : dommage pour les icônes de droite. Sinon j'aime bien le fond d'écran.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Décembre 2009)

Exit209 a dit:


> Aprés quelques galères pour rendre la barre de tache transparente , j'ai enfin réussi! Sauf pour les icones à droite (Phil-le-maitre-de-la-barre-de-tache j'ai suivis ton tuto, si tu as aussi une solution pour ça...).



Il me semble que la seule solution est de trouver dans le dossier système, les icones correspondantes et de les modifier avec un logiciel style totoshop. Je me rappel avoir lu cela dans MacTheme. Je m'y mettrai week-end prochain pour voir.


----------



## quedumac (6 Décembre 2009)

Salut,

Bon, j'ai mi la menubar en transparent mais le problème c'est que la police est de couleur noir et mon fond d'écran est foncé... du coup c'est pas très lisible 

Si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider a changer la couleur de police sa serait génial ! Merci


----------



## Exit209 (6 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Pour avoir la police en blanc (a savoir que ca ne changera pas les icones de droite)
> 
> 1) telecharge CA
> 2) pas tres dur la.. rentre dans le dossier "Extras2.rsrc Destination" (qui est en fait un raccourci pour ce dossier qui lui se trouve dans des sous dossiers systeme de ton ordi). Copie le fichier extras2.rsrc que tu y verras dans un endroit de ton ordi (ca sera ton fichier original de sauvegarde).
> ...



Fais comme moi, suis Phil! (mais tu aura les icones à droite blanches)



> Il me semble que la seule solution est de trouver dans le dossier système, les icones correspondantes et de les modifier avec un logiciel style totoshop



Là c'es un peu trop compliqué pour moi, et j'ai pas photoshop...


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Décembre 2009)

Ok je separais un peu les tutos pour pas tout melanger et eviter les craintes avec des "point 47." il faut faire ca ; point 272. ca   Bref, c'est pas dur du tout pour les icones a droite..

Donc ces icones sont en fait des fichiers .pdf tout petits, qui se trouve a l'interieur de chaque petit package (genre Airport.menu) qui se trouvent dans /System/Library/CoreServices/*Menu Extras*

Ces .pdf sont propres a chaque appli, et donc quand on l'ouvre _(afficher le contenu du paquet)_ en rentrant dans ressources on voit ces pdf.

ICI je mets les packages (.menu) (pas moi qui les ai fait), avec lesquels vous remplacerez ceux qui se trouvent dans le dossier Menu Extras.

EN REVANCHE, incessament sous peu, je vais moi meme faire ces icones car ils ne sont pas complets.. les barres pour la jauge de batterie restent noires, pareil pour Time Machine et ses aiguilles etc..
Donc ce que je vous fournis est bon, et ya juste a remplacer le .menu par celui que je vous donne. Et c'est tout.

Pour Spotlight il n'y a qu'un .pdf a remplacer dans /System/Library/CoreServices/Search.bundle

Toujours fermer la session par la suite bien evidemment 

@Wath : j'adore ton theme Bowtie, merci pour le lien


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Décembre 2009)

Pain d'Epice a dit:


> Voilà le miens:



Si t'es encore dans les parages pain d'epices, tu pourrais me dire ce que c'est le champ de recherche dans ta barre de menu ?


----------



## Exit209 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bon, j'avance pour la barre de tache, Les icones a droites sont enfin blanches (sauf GrowiTunes et Bettertouch tool mais ça c'est pas grave), sauf l'heure! Pourtant il y a bien un fichier clock dans le dossier, mais il n'a rien changé.


----------



## LeProf (7 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Si t'es encore dans les parages pain d'epices, tu pourrais me dire ce que c'est le champ de recherche dans ta barre de menu ?



ca fait partie de Butler... je l'utilise aussi


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Décembre 2009)

Exit209 a dit:


> ...sauf l'heure! Pourtant il y a bien un fichier clock dans le dossier, mais il n'a rien changé.



Desole ! Oublié ce detail  Non ce fichier clock c'est pour l'horloge analogique.
Pour l'heure pas le choix il faut telecharger iStat Menus, il y en a d'autre mais c'est celui qui parait le plus leger (j'ai fait une chasse ardue aux applis qui tournent en fond.. 1+1+1=45 = la moitié de la ram bouffée ). Si vous ne voulez que l'heure (car cette appli regroupe plein de trucs), n'activer que ca, et en fait elle vous permet de modifier la police et.. *la couleur*

Pour mes icones je fais ca cette semaine, Illustrator dors dans mon Dock


----------



## Exit209 (7 Décembre 2009)

Merci Phil!


----------



## Littlebrain (7 Décembre 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Si c'est celui de Sylow que tu cherches remonte quelques post plus haut.



Oups... au temps pour moi.


----------



## Xam1311 (7 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> :love::love::love:


lut
je veux bien le lien pour juste le fond d'écran avec la gentille dame ^^ :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Décembre 2009)

LeProf a dit:


> ca fait partie de Butler... je l'utilise aussi



Merci


----------



## sclicer (7 Décembre 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Sylow ton superbe fond d'écran avec la barre de menu de Phil1982, ça rend pas mal hein ? :love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COmment tu fais pour avoir la barre de menu aussi translucide ?
J'y étais bêtement arriver depuis toujours, mais je viens de constater que depuis ma dernière réinstalle,l'option translucide est certes cochée mais  c'est encore trop opaque :/


----------



## michio (7 Décembre 2009)

sclicer a dit:


> COmment tu fais pour avoir la barre de menu aussi translucide ?
> J'y étais bêtement arriver depuis toujours, mais je viens de constater que depuis ma dernière réinstalle,l'option translucide est certes cochée mais  c'est encore trop opaque :/


Relis les deux dernières pages  , tu trouveras ton bonheur !

Edit - pardon, les 3 dernières pages


----------



## Littlebrain (7 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Oh mon Dieu j'adore ! Mais alors ca fait tres longtemps que j'ai pas autant aimé un wall !
> WOW MON DIEU, et moi qui etait accroc au mien : JE TE DETESTE SYLOW !!!!
> 
> Mais t'as une barre de menu normale car tu l'aimes ou t'as la flemme de la changer ? Car a mes yeux ce superbe effet de transparence rendu par toute ta composition (pareil j'adore ton skin adium, comment tu as tout reglé et quelle police tu as utilisée ?)... est tué par le gris opaque pas nettoyé essayant de chercher vaguement une transparence, d'OS X.
> ...



Y'aurait pas un tuto ou une manip' similaire pour la barre de menu transparente sous Leopard ?
J'ai bien essayé, mais celle ci semble ne pas fonctionner, enfin, je me suis contenté de relancer le finder... Peut être faut il quitter la session... Vais voir.


----------



## sclicer (7 Décembre 2009)

michio a dit:


> Relis les deux dernières pages  , tu trouveras ton bonheur !
> 
> Edit - pardon, les 3 dernières pages



Merci évidement,j'avais pas remonter jusqu'à ce message ^^


----------



## Exit209 (7 Décembre 2009)

Bon mon desk ne vaut pas un desk de wath ou de Phil, mais comme ce dernier m'a beaucoup (entièrement) aidé pour la barre de tache, je me suis dit que je me devais de le poster. Donc le voila! 




Et merci encore Phil parce que la barre transparente, ça change carrément l'aspect!


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Décembre 2009)

Il est super ton desk.. je changerai juste les icones.
Celui de Time Machine c'est parce que tu l'aimes bien ? (ca m'arrive aussi )
Et t'es-tu essayé a lancer les applis differemment que par le Dock ? (genre pomme+espace)

J'adore le wall et ouai, la barre transparente rend vmt bien  (mais c'est moi qui parle )


----------



## Elesthor (7 Décembre 2009)

> J'adore le wall et ouai, la barre transparente rend vmt bien  (mais c'est moi qui parle )




Mais ... mais qu'avez vous fait à phil?


----------



## Exit209 (7 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Il est super ton desk.. je changerai juste les icones.
> Celui de Time Machine c'est parce que tu l'aimes bien ? (ca m'arrive aussi )
> Et t'es-tu essayé a lancer les applis differemment que par le Dock ? (genre pomme+espace)
> 
> J'adore le wall et ouai, la barre transparente rend vmt bien  (mais c'est moi qui parle )



Ouais le time machine je l'aime bien (surtout que je l'utilise pas pour le moment :rateau:...). Et puis j'aime pas les dock trop petit. Aprés c'est vrai que j'utilise souvent spotlight pour lancer des applis, mais bon pour l'instant j'aime bien le dock.


----------



## Sylow (7 Décembre 2009)

Meme avis de phil, les icones, Le must est d'avoir des icones qui se fondent bien dans l'ensemble.

Mais perso moi, le dock...c'est finit...si je fais un desk avec le dock c'est que vraiment j'ai bossé dessus et que je l'aime ! 
D'ailleur phil des que j'aurai le temps (et toi aussi) j'aimerai "copier" ton ancien dock qui était superbe ! 

Pour le moment je n'ai pas d'inspiration mais j'ai trouvé un superbe skin bowtie  (je pense que wath l'aimera si il ne le connait pas déjà^^)


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> ...si il ne le connait pas déjà^^)



Ca, ca m'etonnerait 

Ben tu peux utiliser aussi ce "dock" pour les dossiers sur le bureau, voir pour tes lyrics, ou ton truc Adium. Ya plein d'idees a avoir pour le bureau, pour le "categoriser" ou au pire augmenter l'effet de transparence :love:
Enfin moi ca bouillonne la dedans  Je trouve que c'est tellement dur de sortir de ce qu'on connait, et changer totalement sa facon de gerer ses applis/dossiers/fichiers


----------



## nico07 (8 Décembre 2009)

j'ai une question pour Phil. enfin, plusieurs même 
je voulais savoir s'il est possible de séparer le dock en deux?
Quand vous parlez de supprimer le dock, vous voulez dire que vous supprimé l'application dock qu'il y a dans le dossier "coreservice"?
mais s'il y a plus de dock, comment vous faite pour vider la corbeille? vous êtes obliger d'utiliser path finder,non?
moi j'utilise le dock car je le trouve jolie avec mes petites icone et tout et tout... mais c'est vrai que quand j'utilise spotlight (très souvent) c'est quand même la classe. et puis c'est beaucoup plus rapide que de cherchez l'icone dans le dock s'il est bien remplie ou encore mieux, que de le cherchez sur le desktop d'un pc  heureusement que pour les utilisateur de pc ya une barre de taches sous seven parce que sinon les pauvres....


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Décembre 2009)

Salut Nico, j'espere que tu ne me vouvoies pas quand meme 
Hmm sinon pour separer le Dock en deux en fait tu feintes.. tu utilises par exemple Onyx, et tu rajoutes des espaces coté applications ou coté poubelle, donc par exemple tu vois le resultat dans le superbe desk de *Pain d'epices*
N'oublies pas egalement si tu le souhaites de jouer sur la position -aligner a droite- ou -a gauche- du Dock, ca peut aider pour les nouvelles applis qui se rajoutent quand tu les ouvrent.. pour que le Dock ne se deplace pas.

Donc pour ta question suivante, NON ne supprimes pas le Dock de Core Services. C'est marrant aujourd'hui j'ai lu le blog d'un gars qui proposait cette solution .. mais alors j'imagine pas le desastre que ca engendre, il doit y avoir plein de bugs  _enfin j'imagine.._

Sinon je dois faire mes adieux a un ami tres proche jusqu'ici, de par les heures passées ensemble.. une relation presque fusionnelle s'etait installée, que dis-je.. amoureuse.. :rose: : 

*MON DOCK* !  






Yehuuu vive l'espaaaace !! (car moi j'ai pas un.... 17   pfff  )

Police en bas : Daniel
(PS : desolé, bureau crade, mais ya pas que la custo )


----------



## Sylow (8 Décembre 2009)

il y a 3 icônes c'est bon on va pas te taper dessus Phil ^^. Toujours aussi Pro mais j'ai toujours du mal avec la ligne rose/violet. 

UN ordinateur c'est fait pour être pratique donc des icônes il en faut, c'est vrai que la custo c'est une drogue...^^


----------



## Littlebrain (8 Décembre 2009)

Littlebrain a dit:


> Y'aurait pas un tuto ou une manip' similaire pour la barre de menu transparente sous Leopard ?
> J'ai bien essayé, mais celle ci semble ne pas fonctionner, enfin, je me suis contenté de relancer le finder... Peut être faut il quitter la session... Vais voir.



Up :'(


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Décembre 2009)

Autant pour moi LittleBrain !
Ca a été dans ma tete genre : bon lui y dit ca, l'autre y dit ca.. Puis lors de la reponse : hein qui qu'a dit quoi deja 
Hmm donc en fait les SArtFile.bin sur Leopard sont completement differents de Snow Leopard, mon Dieu, completement oublié de preciser ce GROS detail, en plus en remplacant ton SArtFile par celui que j'ai filé tu risques de faire VRAIMENT planter ton Finder, genre se lance plus tout et donc -> ordi se lance plus du tout non plus :afraid: (donc t'es parti pour rentrer dans ton disque dur d'une autre maniere et re-remplacer le SArtFile avec ta sauvegarde )

Donc bon Leopard les deux vieilles methodes : soit tu va chercher Arttools (lis attentivement leur ReadMe.txt0 et en fait ca dezippe ces fichiers.
Tu copies ton SArtFile qq part (pour pas toucher l'original) et tu dezippes avec ce decodeur et tu te retrouves avec un dossier avec les .png dedans, tout comme la fenetre de ThemePark.. tu modifies tes trucs (si ta besoin d'un png de barre de menu transparent, demande ) et tu rezippes par la suite et remplace l'original dans le systeme.
-> Soit tu utilises Magnifique *ce qui est beaucoup plus simple* car ce n'est qu'un programme avec des jolis themes et qui a fait ses preuves  (tout le monde pleurait de ne plus l'avoir sous SL )

Donc Arttools c'est si tu veux changer toi meme ton truc, car peut etre il y a des themes qui ne te plairont pas et Magnifique c'est pour la simplicité (pas mal reglable soit dit en passant) 

Voila 



Sylow a dit:


> il y a 3 icônes c'est bon on va pas te taper dessus Phil ^^. Toujours aussi Pro mais j'ai toujours du mal avec la ligne rose/violet.
> 
> UN ordinateur c'est fait pour être pratique donc des icônes il en faut, c'est vrai que la custo c'est une drogue...^^



En fait yen a 16  mais je les vire a la poubelle pour le screenshot (la plupart)... c'est vrai que c'est une drogue mais du coup ca m'a fait organiser mes dossier de la barre laterale differement, plus consequement (et n'oublions pas qu'on met *ce qu'on veut dans la barre du haut du Finder aussi !* :





Dernier truc : qu'est-ce que j'aime ne pas avoir le Dock mon dieu ! Finis les enièmes animations visuelles quand les applis se rajoutent (rien que le fait que rien ne bouge du tout j'adore), dans le genre "execution" discrete c'est un vrai bonheur 
Et du coup MERCI WATH pour ton MailUnreadMenu  SO MUCH


----------



## Littlebrain (8 Décembre 2009)

Super, merci pour ta réponse.

En fait, j'ai testé ta méthode précédemment citée sans résultats donc plutôt que de tout retourner j'ai sagement remis les fichiers à leur place... tout marche comme sur des roulettes; et sans bombe.

Ok pour Arttools, je regarderai ça à tête reposée, je pense opter pour cette option parce que Magnifique, aussi chouette et facile à utiliser puisse t'il être, n'est pas systématiquement efficace, et le gros "hic" c'est que le forum est fermé depuis une semaine environ , donc grosse misère pour me procurer les thèmes (sachant que sur DeviantArt il n'y en a que quelques un).

Et je regrette que beaucoup de thèmes ne soient pas très bien finis (genre Safari, sur lequel tu te retrouves avec une barre de signets noire... et un texte noir, là c'est très con).

A moins qu'une âme charitable ne dispose des ressources .mfq necessaires à uploader... :rose:

(ps : tu peux toujours faire péter les .png pour la barre transparente  )

Pourquoi n'ai-je pas participé plus activement plus tôt à ce forum... ?


----------



## michio (8 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> -> Soit tu utilises Magnifique *ce qui est beaucoup plus simple* car ce n'est qu'un programme avec des jolis themes et qui a fait ses preuves  (tout le monde pleurait de ne plus l'avoir sous SL )


C'est moi ou y'a plus rien sur Magnifique (depuis plusieurs jours d'ailleurs) ?

J'ai trouvé ondaweb la version 2.1, est-ce la dernière compatible SL ?


----------



## Littlebrain (8 Décembre 2009)

michio a dit:


> C'est moi ou y'a plus rien sur Magnifique (depuis plusieurs jours d'ailleurs) ? ?



C'est pas toi...

je me répète, si quelqu'un dispose d'un stock de thèmes "magnifique" ce serait sympa de sa part de penser à la grenouille...


----------



## nico07 (8 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse Phil  non je ne te vouvoie pas , je me référai en fait à toi et à aussi sylow qui parlé de ce dock. mais alors du coup pour pas avoir de dock, vous ne faites qu'activer la disparition automatique du dock pour qu'il se cache automatiquement quand y a pas la souris dessus ou je me trompe?


----------



## michio (8 Décembre 2009)

michio a dit:


> C'est moi ou y'a plus rien sur Magnifique (depuis plusieurs jours d'ailleurs) ?
> 
> J'ai trouvé ondaweb la version 2.1, est-ce la dernière compatible SL ?


Autant pour moi... la 2.1 est la dernière dispo avant qu'ils ferment (je me souvenais de l'annonce qu'ils préparaient la version pour SL et de ne pas installer celle dispo... mais pas de la version... une petite recherche dans les murs de MacGé et hop... 10 coups de fouets ? :rose


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2009)

Something different ...




- Fond d'écran sur Kitsune Noir


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Décembre 2009)

Littlebrain a dit:


> ...ps : tu peux toujours faire péter les .png pour la barre transparente ...



Ok, un peu plus tard si ca urge pas.. je passe trop de temps sur ce forum et pas assez dans mes cours 
Demande moi quand t'en as besoin 



michio a dit:


> trouvé ondaweb la version 2.1, est-ce la dernière compatible SL ?







Littlebrain a dit:


> je me répète, si quelqu'un dispose d'un stock de thèmes "magnifique" ce serait sympa de sa part de penser à la grenouille...



Non desolé 



nico07 a dit:


> ...vous ne faites qu'activer la disparition automatique du dock pour qu'il se cache automatiquement quand y a pas la souris dessus ou je me trompe?...



Non tu te trompes pas


----------



## Rico0o (8 Décembre 2009)

Ma première contribution ce topic 
Je mettrais un de ces 4 à dispo l'ensemble des walls 2560x1600 et 2560x1440 que j'ai récupérés pour ceux que ça intéresse


----------



## Elesthor (8 Décembre 2009)

Jaloux de la taille =P
J'aime le vert sinon =)


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Décembre 2009)

Mon Dieu.. pardonnez ma jalousie :afraid:..

RicoOo, je dirai toujours que des desk sont magnifiques, je te previens  -> pas d'objectivité en vue


----------



## Zyrkon (8 Décembre 2009)




----------



## two (8 Décembre 2009)

c'est quoi la fenêtre "écran d'iphone" sur ton desk bleu?


----------



## Zyrkon (8 Décembre 2009)

C'est tout simplement un screen de mon iPhone. Je voulais juste montrer que je l'avais assorti avec le mac.


----------



## bou-cup (9 Décembre 2009)

Salut Zyrkon j'adore le wall bleu, tu as un lien s'il te plait ?


----------



## nico07 (9 Décembre 2009)

Voici mon nouveau desktop sous les conseil avisé de mon maitre Phil  que je remercie pour les tutos sur la barre de menu sous snow leopard  
Comme vous pouvez le voir c'est simple mais efficace (enfin je trouve ) plus de dock tous avec spotlight et c'est vrai que c'est la classe :love:
(dedicace a Phil et Sylow qui sont des amateurs de spotlight)


----------



## Exit209 (9 Décembre 2009)

nico07 a dit:


> Voici mon nouveau desktop sous les conseil avisé de mon maitre Phil  que je remercie pour les tutos sur la barre de menu sous snow leopard
> Comme vous pouvez le voir c'est simple mais efficace (enfin je trouve ) plus de dock tous avec spotlight et c'est vrai que c'est la classe :love:
> (dedicace a Phil et Sylow qui sont des amateurs de spotlight)



...ou est le desktop??

Dsl on a posté au même moment!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Zyrkon a dit:


>



Magnifique , comme d'hab .

Ps : le screen d'iPhone aussi est sublime , j'adore .
Ps2 : Un lien pour : le dock/thème ?

Merci .


----------



## Sylow (9 Décembre 2009)

nico07 a dit:


> Voici mon nouveau desktop sous les conseil avisé de mon maitre Phil  que je remercie pour les tutos sur la barre de menu sous snow leopard
> Comme vous pouvez le voir c'est simple mais efficace (enfin je trouve ) plus de dock tous avec spotlight et c'est vrai que c'est la classe :love:
> (dedicace a Phil et Sylow qui sont des amateurs de spotlight)



élégant !

ceci plairai beaucoup a wath je pense ^^

c'est quoi l'appli facebook dans la barre des menus ?


----------



## nico07 (9 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> élégant !
> 
> ceci plairai beaucoup a wath je pense ^^
> 
> c'est quoi l'appli facebook dans la barre des menus ?



Merci  L'application c'est facebook notification. c'est assez pratique, sa te permet de recevoir les notifications dans la barre de menus sans ouvrir le navigateur


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Décembre 2009)

Tiens Sylow, elle est vraiment pas mal cette appli, concise mais efficace, c'est vraiment comme la notif que t'as sur la barre du bas de facebook 
Et ca devient bleu quand t'as un truc 
Super ton Desk nico07. Je te file la pomme (haut gauche) de la bonne couleur : LA (pomme blanche c'est le 61.png et noire 62.png)

Et pour toutes les applis en general, genre facebook, coversutra etc. en fait vous faites ce qu'il vous plait avec leur icone, vous pouvez meme leur mettre une vache si ca vous chante 
Quand vous rentrez dans le package du logiciel, vous allez le voir l'icone, et apres suffit de l'editer.. pour ca ben faites appel a vos ressources et logiciels..  J'ai perso un peu la flemme/esprit pas libre pour les faire les icones en ce moment.. mais soyez sur que quand je les ferai je les posterai.
Transformer le blanc en noir c'est pas dur. Et pour facebook -> le fichier "fb_active.png" est tout simplement le fichier en blanc, donc suffit de virer les autres, dupliquer celui la et renommer ses copies (perso j'ai changé que _empty car j'aime bien voir le bleu quand j'ai une notif)

PS : mais j'ai pas l'impression que tu les veux blanches les autres icones. Je vois que t'utilises un truc (iStat?) pour l'heure.. mais t'as pas changé la couleur.

Desk :





Wall : Aperture By Aurora

Aspect facebook :


----------



## Exit209 (9 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Desk :



Vraiment beau le wall!

Et j'ai une question (peut-être débile mais bon): je vois que tu as viré l'icone de Spotlight, mais le raccourci ctrl+esp fonctionne quand même?


----------



## nico07 (9 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Tiens Sylow, elle est vraiment pas mal cette appli, concise mais efficace, c'est vraiment comme la notif que t'as sur la barre du bas de facebook
> Et ca devient bleu quand t'as un truc
> Super ton Desk nico07. Je te file la pomme (haut gauche) de la bonne couleur : LA (pomme blanche c'est le 61.png et noire 62.png)
> 
> ...



merci Phil  effectivement j'y avais pas penser mais maintenant que tu le dis c'est vrai que c'est plus beau en blanc l'icone facebook. 
Pour l'heure dans la barre de menu c'est celle de base de macosx, aprés j'ais l'icone bluetooth, airport, le statut modem d ma clef 3G, et la petite tour c'est Intego de mon anti-virus "virus barriers".
merci pour le petit fichier ci-joint de la pomme blanche, j'avais penser le faire et puis j'ai oublié 
J'aime bien ton fond écran  même si c'est un peu particulier...


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2009)

nico07 a dit:


> Voici mon nouveau desktop sous les conseil avisé de mon maitre Phil  que je remercie pour les tutos sur la barre de menu sous snow leopard
> Comme vous pouvez le voir c'est simple mais efficace (enfin je trouve ) plus de dock tous avec spotlight et c'est vrai que c'est la classe :love:
> (dedicace a Phil et Sylow qui sont des amateurs de spotlight)





Sylow a dit:


> élégant !
> 
> ceci plairai beaucoup a wath je pense ^^



Effectivement, j'adore. Vraiment très joli. Idem celui de Rico0o.
Même si pour ma part c'est plutôt QuickSilver à la place de Spotlight. Je me demande d'ailleurs si j'ai déjà utilisé ce truc au moins une fois.

@ Phil : il ne te donne pas la nausée ton fond d'écran ? Personnellement je ne pourrais pas.
Je dois être spiralophobe lol.


----------



## Petira (9 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Tiens Sylow, elle est vraiment pas mal cette appli, concise mais efficace, c'est vraiment comme la notif que t'as sur la barre du bas de facebook
> Et ca devient bleu quand t'as un truc
> Super ton Desk nico07. Je te file la pomme (haut gauche) de la bonne couleur : LA (pomme blanche c'est le 61.png et noire 62.png)
> 
> ...



Vraiment beau !


----------



## nico07 (9 Décembre 2009)

Merci Wath  perso j'ai essayé Quicksilver mais j'aime pas trop. pour lancer les applications je préfère spotlight. quicksilver est sans doute mieux pour rechercher des fichiers dans une grosse bibliothèque ou autre mais sinon je préfère spotlight.
J'entend pas mal de mac-users dire qu'ils aiment pas trop spotlight et qu'ils préfèrent quicksilver mais n'empêche spotlight a une réactivité et une intelligence énorme par rapport à la recherche dans windows. (d'ailleurs qui lance une application avec la recherche sur windows?....personne)


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Décembre 2009)

nico07 a dit:


> ..d'ailleurs qui lance une application avec la recherche sur windows?....personne)



Ouai mais ca pourrait bien changé.. t'as vu dans le menu windows ils ont vraiment amélioré leur recherche.. ca ressemble a Mac (mouhahahah:rateau



wath68 a dit:


> @ Phil : il ne te donne pas la nausée ton fond d'écran ? Personnellement je ne pourrais pas.
> Je dois être spiralophobe lol.



Attends je te dis ca dans une semaine 



LolYangccool a dit:


> Vraiment beau !



Merci !



Exit209 a dit:


> ...je vois que tu as viré l'icone de Spotlight, mais le raccourci ctrl+esp fonctionne quand même?



Oui, car j'ai un icone TRANSPARENT de spotlight, sinon, sand l'icone (genre avec la methode Onyx), ca ne se lance plus. En piece jointe mon icone en question 



nico07 a dit:


> Pour l'heure dans la barre de menu c'est celle de base de macosx, aprés j'ais l'icone bluetooth, airport, le statut modem d ma clef 3G, et la petite tour c'est Intego de mon anti-virus "virus barriers"...



Tu n'as pas pu trouvé les remplacants dans le truc que j'ai donné ? Tiens deja le PPP.menu pour ta clef 3G.


----------



## Petira (9 Décembre 2009)

nico07 a dit:


> Merci Wath  perso j'ai essayé Quicksilver mais j'aime pas trop. pour lancer les applications je préfère spotlight. quicksilver est sans doute mieux pour rechercher des fichiers dans une grosse bibliothèque ou autre mais sinon je préfère spotlight.
> J'entend pas mal de mac-users dire qu'ils aiment pas trop spotlight et qu'ils préfèrent quicksilver mais n'empêche spotlight a une réactivité et une intelligence énorme par rapport à la recherche dans windows. (d'ailleurs qui lance une application avec la recherche sur windows?....personne)



idem, j'utilise spotlight aussi pour lancer mes appli...
Pas besoin de rajouter quelque chose qui prendra encore plus de place dans la ram !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2009)

Jolis vos derniers .


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> idem, j'utilise spotlight aussi pour lancer mes appli...
> Pas besoin de rajouter quelque chose qui prendra encore plus de place dans la ram !



Je partage cet avis..
Mais dis nous ce que tu lances avec Quicksilver ? Tu dois bien avoir une raison


----------



## Petira (9 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Je partage cet avis..
> Mais dis nous ce que tu lances avec Quicksilver ? Tu dois bien avoir une raison



je n'utilise pas quicksilver...


----------



## Exit209 (9 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Oui, car j'ai un icone TRANSPARENT de spotlight, sinon, sand l'icone (genre avec la methode Onyx), ca ne se lance plus. En piece jointe mon icone en question



J'y avais pas pensé au coup de l'icone transparente! Merci!


----------



## Zyrkon (9 Décembre 2009)

bou-cup a dit:


> Salut Zyrkon j'adore le wall bleu, tu as un lien s'il te plait ?


Ca me fait plaisir que tu le demandes, il est de moi. 
http://www.noelshack.com/up/aac/blue-6a4b2f9521.jpg


etienne000 a dit:


> Ps2 : Un lien pour : le dock/thème ?
> 
> Merci .


*Dock 1*
http://www.taylorcarrigan.com/downloads/
*Dock 2*
http://neodesktop.deviantart.com/art/10-5-Dock-Freeze-124307789
*Theme 1*
http://seedling-design.deviantart.com/art/Nuala-1-0-for-Snow-Leopard-145872200
*Theme 2*
http://dineinhell.deviantart.com/art/Soliq-for-Snow-Leopard-145026718


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> je n'utilise pas quicksilver...



Desolé.. c'etait pour Wath


----------



## Petira (9 Décembre 2009)

Zyrkon a dit:


> Ca me fait plaisir que tu le demandes, il est de moi.
> http://www.noelshack.com/up/aac/blue-6a4b2f9521.jpg
> 
> *Dock 1*
> ...



excusez mon ignorance mais ils s'installent comment les thèmes?
Et c'est facile à supprimer? sans laisser de traces?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h46 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> Desolé.. c'etait pour Wath



Ok, comme tu m'avais cité je savais pas trop...


----------



## nico07 (9 Décembre 2009)

alalalalala..... mais que ferai-je s'il y'avais ce bon vieux Phil 
 mais finalement mon desktop sa sera le tiens car tout ma tout fait....  
j'ai appliqué ton paquet pour les icones à droite mais y'avai pas pour la clef 3G peu être en tout cas je te remercie.


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2009)

:love::love::love:




Quicksilver permet de lancer les applis,
les url (par exemple je tape juste "for" et me voilà ici, sur le forum),
des recherches web spécifiques (google, lyrics, discogs, ...),
envoyer rapidement un mail en tapant juste les 1ères lettres d'une personne du carnet d'adresse, etc etc etc
En plus, je pense que je suis très loin d'exploiter toutes les possibilités, je ne me suis pas encore vraiment penché sur le truc.

Bon, peut-être que Spotlight fait aussi la même chose, je n'en sais rien.
Comme je l'ai dis je ne l'ai jamais utilisé.
Après, c'est une question d'habitude.


----------



## Sylow (9 Décembre 2009)

et moi je tape forum et me voila dans customisation :love::love::love:

le gros plus c'est la réactivité, comme le finder par rapport a pathfinder mais pathfinder est génial quand on fait du rangement !


----------



## Zyrkon (9 Décembre 2009)

Encore un nouveau.. Oui je m'ennuie ! 
Jolis les derniers.


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> et moi je tape forum et me voila dans customisation :love::love::love:
> 
> le gros plus c'est la réactivité, comme le finder par rapport a pathfinder mais pathfinder est génial quand on fait du rangement !



Ouai j'ai aussi abandonné PathFinder *pour le moment*, envie de vitesse :bebe:

ABSOLUMENT SUPERBE Wath, et je me demande si t'as appliqué un filtre toshop pour l'effet "grille" qu'on voit? Et l'effet d'ombre, trop beau !!!
_En tous cas Idée -> vient par ici  :love:_

Vous me donner des idees avec vos trucs Sylow et Wath.. j'utilise Spotlight pour les applis, mais commence a avoir besoin d'ouvrir des mail etc car j'ai plus de Dock..

Nico07 regarde mes derniers messages je te file le bon pour la clef 3G


----------



## nico07 (10 Décembre 2009)

oui j'avais vu et d'ailleurs je t'en remerciai  déjà dans le message d'avant. c'est vrai que pathfinder est beau et pratique mais sincèrement je le trouve trop lent par rapport au finder.il faudrait un compromis 
@ Wat: ton desktop est superbe  et ton fond écran magique :love:. j'adore les icones Finder (qui rappelle le logo windows) et jdownloader (ou firefox..?)


----------



## Petira (10 Décembre 2009)

Dites, je flippe un peu, quand je veux aller sur cette page j'ai cet avertissement la:


----------



## Sylow (10 Décembre 2009)

moi aussi depuis ce matin (pour macgé) et hier sur un autre site...


----------



## Petira (10 Décembre 2009)

Oui j'ai vérifier en fait c'est pas juste pour cette discution, *c'est pour tout le site* !

Faites quelques chose ! C'est quand même pas un virus... Pas sur mac quand même !


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Décembre 2009)

Ca ca ressemble exactement aux sites et messages d'avertissement de compagnies completement idiotes d'un pauvre cretin qui s'est dit comment je vais vivre maintenant, ah tiens faisons un site d'arnaque (ca s'excuse j'ai besoin de sous), on va faire peur aux gens pour qu'ils achetent, achetent, achetent, achetent, achetent, ach...

Bref, c'est trop bien expliqué, avec des phrases qui veulent dire t'as BESOIN de qqch sur ton ordi.... bref...

SVP ne courrez pas quand vous voyez ca, rappelez vous votre temps pourri sur Windows, je suppose qu'environ 95,7 % des virus viennent des entreprises d'anti-virus : pourquoi qqn (que tout le monde pense etre un pirate avec un oeil en moins, qui violent les femmes etc..) se ferai chier autant de temps "gratuitement" ?

Bref, je leur couperai les doigts a ceux qui font ca..


----------



## Petira (10 Décembre 2009)

Je pensais que c'était l'anti-virus inclu dans mac os x snow leopard qui afficher ce message...

Tu crois que ça viens d'autre part toi?


----------



## michio (10 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Dites, je flippe un peu, quand je veux aller sur cette page j'ai cet avertissement la:


Sympa ton desk 


Je suis plus là...


( relevé dans un autre fil...)


----------



## Sylow (10 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ca ca ressemble exactement aux sites et messages d'avertissement de compagnies completement idiotes d'un pauvre cretin qui s'est dit comment je vais vivre maintenant, ah tiens faisons un site d'arnaque (ca s'excuse j'ai besoin de sous), on va faire peur aux gens pour qu'ils achetent, achetent, achetent, achetent, achetent, ach...
> 
> Bref, c'est trop bien expliqué, avec des phrases qui veulent dire t'as BESOIN de qqch sur ton ordi.... bref...
> 
> ...



je crois que le monde tourne comme ca..et pour tout malheureusement...

Le jour ou j'acheterai un antivirus ...je ne serai plus moi même !


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Décembre 2009)

Le jour ou je dois acheter un anti-virus : j'installe Linux sur mon Mac.. basta


----------



## flotow (10 Décembre 2009)

Un an déjà !
Désolé pour le non changement 



​
Le fond d'écran en 1680*1050. Je n'ai pas retrouvé ou je l'avait récupéré donc je suis incapable de proposer un lien vers une version plus grande.

P.S : la pauvre :(



			
				Platée a dit:
			
		

> Quoi ! L'on prétend braver mes coups ?
> Courons, allons contre eux exhaler mon courroux.


:rateau:

Pour le skin du Dock, je l'avais appliqué mais je ne l'ai pas encore remis depuis la migration.


----------



## Littlebrain (10 Décembre 2009)

Salut les gens, puisqu'on est dans la custo, j'ai vu ça sur pas mal de thèmes sans jamais arriver à l'appliquer : Je voudrai changer les typos des barres de menu, de titre... (sur léopard, et ouais, on est pas tous sous intel :'()

Est-ce possible ?

Le cas échéant, quelqu'un sait il le faire ?

Si quelqu'un sait le faire, peut-il m'expliquer la manip' ?

Ou, encore plus simple, existe t'il un logiciel qui permettrai de faire ça proprement ?


----------



## Elesthor (10 Décembre 2009)

@Tucpasquic: J'aime beaucoup, sauf le dock ><


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Décembre 2009)

Pareil


----------



## Littlebrain (11 Décembre 2009)

Nobody can help me ?


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Décembre 2009)

Little brain, prends aussi le reflexe de jeter un oeil sur macthemes, c'est en anglais mais c'est le paradis de la custo.. perso je peux pas t'aider, je m'etais renseigner pour SL mais j'ai meme a moitie lu le topic car ca m'a gonflé.. bonne chance, ce coup ci je suis a sec


----------



## Littlebrain (11 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Little brain, prends aussi le reflexe de jeter un oeil sur macthemes, c'est en anglais mais c'est le paradis de la custo.. perso je peux pas t'aider, je m'etais renseigner pour SL mais j'ai meme a moitie lu le topic car ca m'a gonflé.. bonne chance, ce coup ci je suis a sec



Grrr

Merci quand même, si je trouve quelque chose d'intéressant et de convainquant, je ferai passer l'info...


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2009)

Et voilà, toutes les icônes de ma barre de menu sont de la même couleur.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Sylow (12 Décembre 2009)

Magnifique cricri !!! J'adore ! 



en ce moment aucune inspiration de mon côté. Ce Noël je rendre a montpellier j'aurai du temps


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2009)

Wow  !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

Bravo , mignon le fond d'écran .


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2009)

Vu que sans le Dock ca me faisait vraiment chier, par exemple pour lancer une nouvelle fenetre Safari ou Finder.. du coup yen a un qui m'a manqué !

-->>DragThing<<--

Voila, il n'y a que les applis de lancées qui sont visibles  (vous pouvez environ passer une journée a créer des Docks, tellement qu'elle est complete et TRES bien faite 






PS : Si comme moi vous etes un porc sur votre bureau, l'application Camouflage est faite pour vous, vous la lancez, et plus d'icones sur le bureau !
J'ai par ailleurs (pour rester logique et du coup ne pas avoir son icone dans la barre de menu, ca casse l'esthetique), créé les 4 icones en version transparents a remplacer dans son dossier ressources ). Du coup vous cliquerez a l'aveuglette dans votre barre de menu pour fermer l'appli et retrouver vos icones sur le bureau 

PSbis : le petit 1 dans la barre de menu sont mes mails non lus..  Merci Wath 


EDIT : en cherchant l'auteur de cette idée pour Dragthing, lors de mes premiers posts sur ce sujet.. je suis tombé sur CA, du coup je demande a Link comment tu as fait pour changer la tete de spotlight ?
Merci


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Vu que sans le Dock ca me faisait vraiment chier, par exemple pour lancer une nouvelle fenetre Safari ou Finder.. du coup yen a un qui m'a manqué !
> 
> -->>DragThing<<--
> 
> ...




Le fond me plait pas des masses (mais tous les goûts sont dans le nature), par contre le reste me botte bien. Bravo. Dis moi comment tu fais pour avoir ce dock ?


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2009)

DragThing, tu ne choisis que le Dock "processes" et apres tu cliques droit sur le Dock lui meme, pour avoir acces aux options DU DOCK, et la tu verras, fais joujous avec les curseurs (genre jusqu'a 0 pour les icones des app), et tu verras t'y arriveras. "Rotate" aussi ton Dock, sinon d'office il est vertical


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2009)

Zyrkon a dit:


>



J'oubliais , quel thème iphone tu utilises ?
Tu pourrais m'envoyer un mp pour me dire comment faire ? .

Merci .


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> DragThing, tu ne choisis que le Dock "processes" et apres tu cliques droit sur le Dock lui meme, pour avoir acces aux options DU DOCK, et la tu verras, fais joujous avec les curseurs (genre jusqu'a 0 pour les icones des app), et tu verras t'y arriveras. "Rotate" aussi ton Dock, sinon d'office il est vertical



Moi pas tout comprendre . Tu dis de choisir Dock "processes", je le trouve où ? Tu dois causer d'une version anglaise de DragThing et moi je suis en version française, mais je trouve quand même rien qui parle du dock. Peux tu m'aider, please ?  :rose:


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2009)

Ouuai j'ai la version anglaise... hmm cherche un Dock ou ya que les applications ouvertes qui s'affichent.. dans l'onglet Dock des pref generales, a droite.. tu peux meme choisir quelles appli ne se voient jamais.


----------



## wath68 (12 Décembre 2009)

> - Mais qu'est-ce que tu fais là ?
> - Qu'est-ce que je fais là...? Et bien... Y'a un p'tit instant j'... Je jouais de la flûte.
> Et en ce moment, je bois des yeux la plus magnifique mariée qu'il m'ait été donné de contempler.


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2009)

Excellent film.. tout comme Death Proof que j'ai vu recemment.. :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ouuai j'ai la version anglaise... hmm cherche un Dock ou ya que les applications ouvertes qui s'affichent.. dans l'onglet Dock des pref generales, a droite.. tu peux meme choisir quelles appli ne se voient jamais.



Ai pas ça 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Zyrkon (12 Décembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous, voila mon desk du moment, vous en pensez quoi ?  



Joli joli wath !


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2009)

Ah ok Chris... onglet *Palettes*.. donc en francais tout va s'appeler palettes, pas Dock..

Dis moi..

@Zyrkon : c'est sympa ! (meme si c'est pas mon style mais la n'est pas la question) c'est harmonieux et agreable a regarder.
Franchement tu devrais envoyer un message a Link.javaux pour lui demander sa menubar, elle serait PARFAITE avec ton superbe desk. ca le rendrait finit jusqu'au bout  (selon moi, mais je sais que yen a qui adore ce gris..)


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Décembre 2009)

Zyrkon a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, voila mon desk du moment, vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> Joli joli wath !



Je suis un peu comme Phil, tout est coordonné sauf la barre de menu. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h52 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> Ah ok Chris... onglet *Palettes*.. donc en francais tout va s'appeler palettes, pas Dock..
> 
> Dis moi..



Voilà :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Zyrkon a dit:


>



Je redemande : tu pourrais me dire quel est le theme iphone utilisé (ou les icones du moins ?) ?
Tu sais comment changer un thème (ou icones) ?

Merci .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h27 ----------




Zyrkon a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, voila mon desk du moment, vous en pensez quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> Joli joli wath !



Magnifique , comme tous tes desk , j'aime bien le style des icônes et la barre de menu(s) qui s'accorde très bien aux icônes/wall .


----------



## Petira (13 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Le jour ou je dois acheter un anti-virus : j'installe Linux sur mon Mac.. basta



Ya un anti-virus dans snow leopard ! Tu peu télécharger Ubuntu tout de suite...
J'ai un DVD d'installation si tu veux


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Décembre 2009)

Lol t'as raison en plus LolYangcool  (toute facon je sens deja depuis des années que je vais finir sur linux, je le sens gros comme un maison..)

Bref.. moi je suis accroc a DragThing :love: et quelle discretion !


----------



## Petira (13 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Lol t'as raison en plus LolYangcool  (toute facon je sens deja depuis des années que je vais finir sur linux, je le sens gros comme un maison..)
> 
> Bref.. moi je suis accroc a DragThing :love: et quelle discretion !



passe pas sur linux, il fait froid las-bas....(penguin,froid ...)

(((Tiens, cadeau--> ici Pour être sur que tu repasse pas sur windaube !)))


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Décembre 2009)

Ahaha ca ca risque pas..  (je garde le site de côté )

Et.. -> blague : c'est la derniere comme ca ! te previent :hosto:


----------



## Petira (13 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ahaha ca ca risque pas..  (je garde le site de côté )
> 
> Et.. -> blague : c'est la derniere comme ca ! te previent :hosto:



Oui il faut que j'arrète les blagues "à deux balles" !


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2009)

Encore un nouveau.

En ce dimanche froid et ... froid, je fais joujou avec Acorn.

Bon, tout le monde (voire personne) ne va pas aimer, c'est spécial et pas vraiment dans l'ambiance Noël, joie, bonheur, fête, Bisounours et autres.
Mais moi je le aime. :rateau:

Et puis achetez l'album !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

J'ai peur 

J'aime bien .


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Décembre 2009)

C'est effectivement assez spécial,  mais pas mal du tout.


----------



## Exit209 (13 Décembre 2009)

Moi j'adore! c'est vraiment le genre de truc que j'apprécie!


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Décembre 2009)

Ouai j'aime bien aussi... c'est propre et puis hmmm... je pense que je vais aller chopper Acorn aussi


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2009)

:rose: Merci à vous.

Effectivement, Acorn est vraiment très bien, surtout pour ceux qui comme moi, n'ont pas les moyens de se payer Photoshop.

J'en ai fais trois autres, un peu moins morbides.
Le 1er me plaît bien, je crois que c'est celui-là que je vais garder.
Quoique j'aime bien le 2ème aussi ...

PFFFFF!!! :hein:


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Décembre 2009)

Le premier !


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Le premier !



+1


----------



## Exit209 (13 Décembre 2009)

Moi je préfere le second!


----------



## Letabilis (13 Décembre 2009)

A force de piocher des idées à travers ce topic et d'y avoir demandé de l'aide, il est tout à fait légitime que je post mon desk ^^










			
				Phil le maitre de la barre de menu a dit:
			
		

> Ici la pomme blanche a l'extremité haut-gauche de l'ecran, a remplacer avec ThemePark (pomme blanche c'est le 61.png et noire 62.png) : LA


Personnellement je n'ai pas utilisé les pommes fournies dans l'archives car elles sont trop petites à mon gout ... En tout cas elles sont plus petites que celles d'origine. 
J'ai donc simplement utiliser la pomme blanche 62.png d'origine que j'ai collé sur la pomme noir 61.png ​


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Décembre 2009)

Pas mal Letablilis.


----------



## Zyrkon (13 Décembre 2009)

WeSC. :love: 
J'adore le Wall !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

@ Zyrkon : tu peux me répondre stp ?
.


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Décembre 2009)

désolé pour mon dock bien bourré, je vais fêter noël dans une semaine, et je dois remplir mon dock car j'ai pas envie que mes invités PéCéistes me disent : _"quelle merde ce mac, on peut rien faire dessus !"_     

Desk:


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement en tant que membre du "groupe" minimaliste le doc est trop remplit pour moi, mais sinon c'est une belle vue de montagne enneigée de saison.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2009)

Je me demande ce que je suis :mouais:.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h47 ----------




217ae1 a dit:


> désolé pour mon dock bien bourré, je vais fêter noël dans une semaine, et je dois remplir mon dock car j'ai pas envie que mes invités PéCéistes me disent : _"quelle merde ce mac, on peut rien faire dessus !"_
> 
> Desk:



C'est pas bien msn comparé à adium .


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Décembre 2009)

Juste un peu besoin d'aide, j'arrive pas à centrer mon tiroir Dragthing (en bas), avez vous une idée ? Phil ? 



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------

@Etienne000 -> 


etienne000 a dit:


> Je me demande ce que je suis :mouais:.



Une partie de ta réponse peut-être : là


----------



## 217ae1 (13 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est pas bien msn comparé à adium .



ouais, mais bon, c'est pour éviter que mes invités me demande si on peut utiliser msn sur mac... 

en réalité, je l'utilise presque pas.... :rateau: 

mais je vais de suite essayer adium.


----------



## Petira (13 Décembre 2009)

C'est cool acorn... En plus c'est gratuit !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h12 ----------




217ae1 a dit:


> ouais, mais bon, c'est pour éviter que mes invités me demande si on peut utiliser msn sur mac...
> 
> en réalité, je l'utilise presque pas.... :rateau:
> 
> mais je vais de suite essayer adium.



Je préfère aMSN, il y a la visioconférence au moin ! ^^


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> C'est cool acorn... En plus c'est gratuit !


... pendant 14 jours seulement 
Après ça, il y a pas mal de fonctions intéressantes qui sont désactivées.

Heureusement, je l'ai eu dans l'avant-dernier bundle MacHeist (avec Picturesque, WireTap Studio, ...). Rien que pour ces 3 programmes cela valait largement le coup.
J'attend avec impatience un autre pack de cet acabit.

Mais je m'égare ...


----------



## Petira (13 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> ... pendant 14 jours seulement
> Après ça, il y a pas mal de fonctions intéressantes qui sont désactivées.
> 
> Heureusement, je l'ai eu dans l'avant-dernier bundle MacHeist (avec Picturesque, WireTap Studio, ...). Rien que pour ces 3 programmes cela valait largement le coup.
> ...



Et en supprimant le fichier préférence, ça marche pas? Parfois c'est une astuce qui fonctionne.
J'aimerai bien avoir Picturesque ! Ta de la chance, en même temps, tu la payé...


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Décembre 2009)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Juste un peu besoin d'aide, j'arrive pas à centrer mon tiroir Dragthing (en bas), avez vous une idée ? Phil ?



Ben moi quand je le deplace (donc le glisse sur mon bureau avec la souris), un moment vers le milieu il fait un petit acoup, qui me dit que c'est centré.. apres dans les pref, ya peut etre un truc a faire pour qu'il reste centré, je ne me souviens plus, non non je crois qu'il fait comme le Dock d'Apple, il reste toujours au centre pour importe si tu rajoute des applis.

Donc essaie de le deplacer en l'aggripant avec ta souris..


----------



## Gr3gZZ (13 Décembre 2009)

Les icones c'est le mal.
Pour la photo je vous montre mon Dock, que normalement je n'utilise...euh quasiment jamais x)
Dedans y'as à racourcis pour un site ouaib et un racourcis dossier (pour la partie de droite)


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Décembre 2009)

Hey Gr3gZZ... c'est qui qui a atterit dans une poubelle dans tes contacts  ? mdr


----------



## Gr3gZZ (13 Décembre 2009)

Soit des cons, soit des gens à qui je cause juste sur une courte durée.

Ps : je tiens à préciser que le iDisk présente sur mon bureau c'est mon DD externe. x)

Oh la honte un Blackberry user, Symbian rocks  (joke)


----------



## Zyrkon (13 Décembre 2009)

Et ben on peut appeler ça un petit dock !  Je sais pas comment tu fais, je l'utilise tout le temps moi.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (14 Décembre 2009)

Zyrkon a dit:


> Et ben on peut appeler ça un petit dock !  Je sais pas comment tu fais, je l'utilise tout le temps moi.



Launchbar pour lancer mes applis et terminal pour tout autres actions ou presque, le trackpad est lent j'ai horreur de la lenteur pis j'ai pas tout le temps la place de poser une souris (train...).


----------



## Sylow (14 Décembre 2009)

Honte aux msnIstes et au AmsnIstes !!! burk burk burk 

si tu veux épater tes copains justement évite d'avoir 2000 icones et de fichier sur le bureau, utlise spotlight ca épate tout le monde ! 

en tout cas je vois que mon skin adium tourne ^^


@ 217ae1 : plz give moi le wall 

@ letabilis : pas mal


----------



## Gr3gZZ (14 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Honte aux msnIstes et au AmsnIstes !!! burk burk burk
> 
> si tu veux épater tes copains justement évite d'avoir 2000 icones et de fichier sur le bureau, utlise spotlight ca épate tout le monde !
> 
> ...



Tu es 
*Fernando Rojas (ColdFlame87) ?
*


----------



## Sylow (14 Décembre 2009)

heu non pas du tout ^^ 

Pourquoi ca ?


----------



## Gr3gZZ (14 Décembre 2009)

Bah tu parle de skin d'adium, j'ai cru que tu étais l'auteur de celui que j'utilise.


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Honte aux msnIstes et au AmsnIstes !!! burk burk burk
> 
> si tu veux épater tes copains justement évite d'avoir 2000 icones et de fichier sur le bureau, utlise spotlight ca épate tout le monde !



maintenant, je suis passé a adium up, mais je devrais quand-même laisser tout ces icones dans le dock, car je laisserai mon mac allumé avec itunes pour que les invités choisissent la musique.

mais je vais quand-même faire un screen plus beau et plus minimaliste si j'aurais encore le temps, mais j'ai un gros problème: comment on change les icônes du dock sous SL ? :rateau: 



Sylow a dit:


> @ 217ae1 : plz give moi le wall



il est livré avec snow léopard. :rose:


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Décembre 2009)

Comme sous Leopard.. utilise CandyBar


----------



## Gr3gZZ (14 Décembre 2009)

LouL. Pourquoi utilisé un programme payant alors qu'il en éxiste des gratuit ? Même si vous les cracké on s'en tape ayez le reflexe logiciel libre... ><


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2009)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Pourquoi utilisé un programme payant alors qu'il en éxiste des gratuit ?


Parce-qu'il y a des gens qui les font, ces programmes payants, et c'est bien de temps en temps de penser à eux aussi.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (14 Décembre 2009)

Ou comment dépenser son argent inutilement. Belle mentalité de mac user.
Bref tu compte changer quelle icône ? Si c'est juste 4-5 programmes dans le dock pas la peine de prendre CandyBar...


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2009)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Pourquoi utilisé un programme payant alors qu'il en éxiste des gratuit ? Même si vous les cracké on s'en tape ayez le reflexe logiciel libre... ><





Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Ou comment dépenser son argent inutilement. Belle mentalité de mac user.


Dis-moi, Launchbar tu l'as acheté ?
Si oui, pourquoi ?
QuickSilver est gratuit, et Spotlight aussi, non ?


----------



## Choan (14 Décembre 2009)

kikoo les dopidop.

Je vois tous ces bureaux tres jolies, et y a quelques chose qui me turlupine dans la plupart.

le Dock minimaliste voir meme inexistant...

Comment faites vous ??? 
moi mon dock fait 6m de long, je peux pas me passer d'avoir tous les raccourcis d'application visible à l'écran. hop tout ce fait a la souris à 1sec...

J'imagine que vous etes pas des adeptes de la perte de temps ou de manip compliquer, donc je me demande ce que vous avez trouvé pour remplacer le dock ??

ça m'intéresse d'avoir un ecran sans presque rien, et de faire encore moins d'effort pour lancer mes applications 

Merci


----------



## Exit209 (14 Décembre 2009)

Choan a dit:


> J'imagine que vous etes pas des adeptes de la perte de temps ou de manip compliquer, donc je me demande ce que vous avez trouvé pour remplacer le dock ??
> 
> ça m'intéresse d'avoir un ecran sans presque rien, et de faire encore moins d'effort pour lancer mes applications
> 
> Merci



Regarde les derniers posts, ça parle de spotlight, quiksilver... ça permet de lancer les applis et autres sans le dock.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (14 Décembre 2009)

C'est simple j'ai testé tous les lanceur possible et Launchbar est le mieux. Le fait que je l'ai payé ou non ne te regarde pas, tu peux me mettre un panneau pirate sur le dos je m'en contrefou c'est faux.

Quicksilver est merdique. Et Spotlight n'est pas aussi efficace que Launchbar.
ex : lorsque je tape "vi" avec launchbar je me retrouve sur mon dossier vidéos là ou je range mes film. Si je tape  "vi" avec spotlight il me trouve virtualbox, Ok je peux le régler, mais j'utilise autant des recherches de dossiers que d'applis. Au début je trouvais spotlight parfait mais après avoir découvert Launchbar...


ps : Le dev de quicksilver est abandonné... donc on peut presque le jeter à la trappe ce programme.


----------



## Choan (14 Décembre 2009)

Et un logiciel ou il faut taper les 1eres lettres de l'appli au clavier (avec les 2 mains donc), ou des raccourcis, vous trouvez ça plus ergonomique et rapide à utiliser que les raccourci du dock ????

ok c'est plus esthétique. mais je pense pas supprimé le dock pour ça.


----------



## Sylow (14 Décembre 2009)

c'est bon du calme les gens , chacun fait ce qu'il veut ! C'est un débat sans fin ! 


Gr3gZZ : tu peux choisir la rechercher pas priorité avec spotlight (dossier, fichier, etc)


----------



## Gr3gZZ (14 Décembre 2009)

Le clavier reste plus rapide que la souris, pourtant je peux te dire que j'ai une sensibilité de taré.

Rectification : Un racourcis pour lancer launchbar, enfin la zone de texte pour ma part ctrl + espace : Et après tu tape ce que tu veux. launchbar fais aussi calculette, permet de rechercher dans tes historiques si t'a envie...une multitude de chose. Prend la version d'essai tu verra bien.


Sylow : Je sais mais je recherche autant de fichier/dossier/applis donc c'est inutile pour moi ce genre de classement, il me faut une recherche surtout basé sur la fréquence d'utilisation.


----------



## Choan (14 Décembre 2009)

uhi je vais l'essayer, ça me turlupine depuis un moment. 
mais à la vue du site, j'ai peur que ce soit une usine à gaz.


----------



## Sylow (14 Décembre 2009)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Le clavier reste plus rapide que la souris, pourtant je peux te dire que j'ai une sensibilité de taré.
> 
> Rectification : Un racourcis pour lancer launchbar, enfin la zone de texte pour ma part ctrl + espace : Et après tu tape ce que tu veux. launchbar fais aussi calculette, permet de rechercher dans tes historiques si t'a envie...une multitude de chose. Prend la version d'essai tu verra bien.
> 
> ...



spotlight la aussi , c'est vraiment tres rare quand je dois séléctionner un autre fichier ou autre par la recherche mais bon les gouts et les couleurs....


----------



## Gr3gZZ (14 Décembre 2009)

C'est pas une question de goût c'est une question de rapiditté d'éxecution, avec mon utilisation spotlight n'est pas aussi performant qu'il peut laisser croire. Excuse moi si je fais pas mal de truc avec mon mac... >_<


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Décembre 2009)

Salut Choan !

T'es a la bonne place pour ca ! On parle pas mal de nouvelles facons de customiser, et c'est en lien etroit avec l'utilisation de son ordi.

Bon je resume pour toi un truc.. j'etais comme toi avant, le Dock etait tres important. Je te suggere donc un truc pour quelques jours, tu vas ds preferences systeme, dans Spotlight, et tu decoches tout et tu laisses juste "Applications" (c'est juste pour le debut, que tu essaies sur UNE seule recherche et que tu sentes la rapidité de spotlight sans avoir du tout a toucher les fleches directionnelles, enfin le moins possible)..

Ensuite, des maintenant, quand tu veux lancer un programme, essaie de stopper ton doigt qui va a la souris et fais "cmd+espace" (moi c'est le majeur et l'index, respectivement, en 1/10 de seconde) et tapes genre, "it" puis immediatement la touche entrer (passe ton oeil tres brievement sur la barre spotlight pour verifier qu'iTunes soit bien selectionné avant de cliquer entrer).

Fais ca quelques jours, pas pour tout bien sur, pas tout de suite (selon mon experience perso).. meme moi je garde encore un petit Dock pour Mail et Safari et le Finder, et en fait pour toutes les appli ouvertes.. (j'ai DragThing pour ce Dock, cf 2 ou 3 pages avant). Mais deja tu peux avoir un apercu de ce que c'est, d'utiliser sa souris de moins en moins, car naviguer entre souris et clavier devient vite reloud. Du coup faire de plus en plus de truc au clavier (je suppose que tu utilises deja les raccourcis cmd+c, ou +v etc... hein ? ) devient un vrai bonheur..

Bref, je te laisse etudier tout ca et apres, comme l'ont bien suggéré tous nos amis ici, tu peux developper ca pour lancer plus de trucs, en utilisant quicksilver, ou autre launchbar etc..

Et apres vive le minimalisme


----------



## Rez2a (15 Décembre 2009)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Ou comment dépenser son argent inutilement. Belle mentalité de mac user.



En réponse à "il faut bien payer les gens qui développent des applications"... j'espère que tu n'es pas à Supinfo comme ton screen le laisse penser, sinon tu risques de changer bien vite de discours quand tu auras un boulot, tu crois pas ? 
Pour continuer un peu le HS sur les lanceurs, ce n'est pas parce que le dév de Quicksilver est pratiquement abandonné que ça en fait un mauvais soft, il a même été remis à jour pour Snow Leopard, et sur tout ce que tu as dit, Quicksilver le fait très très bien aussi, il suffit de savoir le paramétrer.
Et au niveau de la rapidité, perso chez moi c'est instantané avec QS.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (15 Décembre 2009)

Aucun rapport tu peux proposer des programmes libre et être payés...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Pour gagner 30 ?...
Faut arrêter , ya des gens qui bossent pour le logiciel , il faut bien les payer.
C'est pas avec des donations de 5 que les devs vont vivre et concernant les logiciels libres , bah c'est soit de la copie sur les payants , soit c'est pas terrible.

Et c'est pas la mentalité des mac users comme tu dis , c'est normal.


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Décembre 2009)

> *Nos desktop sous osX*



Bon, moi j'ai juste changé le wall.... mais je sens que sinon les visiteurs vont s'ennuyer.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

J'aime bien .
TU pourrais essayer avec un wall vert , je te cherche ça , tu pourras me faire le desk parfait .

Ps : tu pourrais faire un tuto pour mettre la barre transparente et puis les icones non ?
On l'afficherait dans la section Mac Os x .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h46 ----------

http://delta909.deviantart.com/art/Gentle-Caress-144523988

Voici .


----------



## Exit209 (15 Décembre 2009)

Vraiment classe le dock comme ça!


----------



## Cleveland (15 Décembre 2009)

Comment faites vous ce Dock ?


----------



## Exit209 (15 Décembre 2009)

C'est avec DragThing, mais je ne le connais pas, Phil t'en parlera certainement mieux!


----------



## Sylow (15 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour gagner 30&#8364; ?...
> Faut arrêter , ya des gens qui bossent pour le logiciel , il faut bien les payer.
> C'est pas avec des donations de 5&#8364; que les devs vont vivre et concernant les logiciels libres , bah c'est soit de la copie sur les payants , soit c'est pas terrible.
> 
> Et c'est pas la mentalité des mac users comme tu dis , c'est normal.



J'avoue c'est normal mais le prix est exorbitant poru certains logiciel qui devrait etre par défaut sur un mac.pc..comme iwork etc...on achete une machine pour tout faire avec et quand on voit ce qu'il faut rajouter pour travailler dessus...

HS OFF


tres beau ton wall phil


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'aime bien .
> TU pourrais essayer avec un wall vert , je te cherche ça , tu pourras me faire le desk parfait .
> 
> Ps : tu pourrais faire un tuto pour mettre la barre transparente et puis les icones non ?
> On l'afficherait dans la section Mac Os x .




Etienne  J'en ai fait pas mal des tutos ces dernieres pages concernant exactement ta requete, tu y trouveras ton bonheur 

Merci pour ton lien, un peu trop vert a mon gout, j'aime bien les contrastes du mien (plus de noir) 



Cleveland a dit:


> Comment faites vous ce Dock ?



Salut Clevelan, en effet regarde les 2 ou 3 dernieres pages, tu y verras le lien pour Dragthing et ma config  J'ai ce Dock depuis qq jours seulement mais je suis completement sous la charme, et contrairement au Dock ou on y met des icones "textuels" fait sur Toshop, ben la ya pas 1cm de perdu en hauteur, et le dock je le place en "flottant'' (en permanence au dessus des fenetres), et vu qu'il est tres transparent (merci Dragthing pour permettre de regler 3000 trucs en 2 clicks), du coup il ne gene meme pas.
Pfff enfin parfait.. faut vraiment un smiley qui bave sur ce forum.. !

Merci Sylow


----------



## Gr3gZZ (15 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pour gagner 30 ?...
> Faut arrêter , ya des gens qui bossent pour le logiciel , il faut bien les payer.
> C'est pas avec des donations de 5 que les devs vont vivre et concernant les logiciels libres , bah c'est soit de la copie sur les payants , soit c'est pas terrible.
> 
> Et c'est pas la mentalité des mac users comme tu dis , c'est normal.





Mais de quoi tu parle ? Tu crois vraiment qu'un bac + 5 va créer des programme libre seul dans son coin toute sa vie ? Mais LOL. Tu sais les boite en France qui font du libre ça éxiste, si tu veux savoir y'en à même une qui gère tous les services mails de l'assemblé et je peux te dire qu'ils sont pas pauvres. Essaye de te renseigner avant de croire que les programmeur libre se limites à des programmes de ce genre.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

Ok phil , je regarde à partir de la page 480 .
J'attends surtout l'arrivée de l'iMac pour faire tout ça


----------



## Maximouse (15 Décembre 2009)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Mais de quoi tu parle ? Tu crois vraiment qu'un bac + 5 va créer des programme libre seul dans son coin toute sa vie ? Mais LOL. Tu sais les boite en France qui font du libre ça éxiste, si tu veux savoir y'en à même une qui gère tous les services mails de l'assemblé et je peux te dire qu'ils sont pas pauvres. Essaye de te renseigner avant de croire que les programmeur libre se limites à des programmes de ce genre.



Et si tu trouvais un "logiciel Libre" d'orthographe.

Et si tu arrêtais de polluer cette discussion.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Décembre 2009)

Je n'aimerais pas que ce fil parte en biberine et que l'on s'en tienne aux desktops sous OSX&#8230;

Tout hors sujet sera effacé désormais&#8230;

Merci d'en tenir compte&#8230;


----------



## Sylow (15 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ok phil , je regarde à partir de la page 480 .
> J'attends surtout l'arrivée de l'iMac pour faire tout ça



tu as commandé lequel ? car c'est la guéguerre en ce moment pour éspérer en recevoir un dansles temps et surtout fiable :s...

Si c'est le 27 on te parle plus...^^.


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Décembre 2009)

C'est clair, on te parlera plus  



PS : il est ou le smiley qui pleure, j'en ai besoin :hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2009)

J'ai pris un iMac blanc d'occase , je voulais prendre un 27" mais à cause du delai de livraison et surtout au vu de mes besoins (aussi du fait que la HD4670 n'est pas terrible pour du 27") , j'ai préféré prendre un iMac CoreDuo en attendant le i7/i5 moins cher .


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Décembre 2009)

Pfff qu'est-ce qu'il est beau l'iMac blanc purée..... :love:

Bon vite un desktop ! N'importe qui ! Il faut relancer le truc.. meme si ya que le wall qui change postez le !


----------



## michio (15 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bon vite un desktop ! N'importe qui ! Il faut relancer le truc.. meme si ya que le wall qui change postez le !



Tiens, y'a qu'à demander :




:rateau:


Désolé, y'a un Dock


----------



## Exit209 (15 Décembre 2009)

@michio: La barre de tache transparente rendrait bien avec ce wall!





Pour moi pas de changement à part le wall, j'ai pas encore trouvé de dock qui rend bien avec.


----------



## Rez2a (15 Décembre 2009)

Premier essai avec DragThing... je suis pas encore entièrement satisfait du résultat mais dans tous les cas merci Phil pour tes explications.


----------



## Exit209 (15 Décembre 2009)

Ca c'est du wall!! 

Pas mal le dock, il s'intègre bien au wall,  mais je trouve dommage qu'il y ait la corbeille dans le coin...


----------



## Sylow (15 Décembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Premier essai avec DragThing... je suis pas encore entièrement satisfait du résultat mais dans tous les cas merci Phil pour tes explications.



superbe !! un lien pour le wall ??


----------



## Rez2a (15 Décembre 2009)

J'ai viré la corbeille, j'avais juste testé comme ça mais j'avais oublié de la virer pour le screen.
Sinon, on reconnaît les gens de goût ! 
Désolé pour le wall, je ne sais plus où je l'avais pris, je peux juste vous uploader le fichier que j'ai mais c'est du 1280x800.


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Décembre 2009)

Moi c'est michio, j'adore ton wall ! Et ton Dock est superbe..
Et ouai, Rez2a.... -> trop beau le wall merci


----------



## Sylow (15 Décembre 2009)

arff me faut du 1920x1200 moi  mais merci quand meme  

moi je posterai surment début de semaine prochaine, avant je suis over (enfin on sait jamais )


----------



## Cleveland (15 Décembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Premier essai avec DragThing... je suis pas encore entièrement satisfait du résultat mais dans tous les cas merci Phil pour tes explications.



Comment fais tu avec la Corbeille ?


----------



## Rez2a (15 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Comment fais tu avec la Corbeille ?



Pour l'afficher tu veux dire ?
DragThing -> Préférences -> Corbeille -> Afficher la corbeille sur le bureau du Finder.


----------



## michio (15 Décembre 2009)

Exit209 a dit:


> @michio: La barre de tache transparente rendrait bien avec ce wall!


 J'y pense, j'y pense... 
Tout comme au dock "à la Phil"

@ Phil : Merci Phil 

@Rez2a : bôôôôôôôô ! 
Ou plutôt : beeeeeeeeeellllleeeee ! :rateau: :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Décembre 2009)

michio.... un lien pour le wall  ? (pauv' bete ce smiley.. c'est vrai qu'il fait de la peine)





Sylow a dit:


> arff me faut du 1920x1200 moi  mais merci quand meme ..



Crâneur


----------



## Choan (16 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Salut Choan !
> 
> T'es a la bonne place pour ca ! On parle pas mal de nouvelles facons de customiser, et c'est en lien etroit avec l'utilisation de son ordi.
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup phil pour ces conseils avisé.

j'ai mon mac depuis 2 ans, et j'avoue ne mettre jamais intéressé à améliorer la navigation et le tuning du bureau/os 

je vais changer le DD, ça va me permettre de faire le menage et de repartir sur un mac tout propre.


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Décembre 2009)

Good luck pour ton nettoyage 
J'adore ce moment la aussi 

Sylow -> le lien que tu m'as filé aujourd'hui, sert deja :love: :


----------



## michio (16 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> michio.... un lien pour le wall  ? (pauv' bete ce smiley.. c'est vrai qu'il fait de la peine)


Dommage pour toi, tu vas attendre : j'adore faire pleurer les smileys ! 

Image trouvée dans  ce fil , avec 500 autres images en 1900 X 1200.
Y'en a de très belles pour faire des beaux desks !
Et pour ceux qui aiment bien Jessica Alba ou Megan Fox, y'a 2 / 3 jolies photos aussi :love:

_Allez, pour vous faire gagner du temps, c'est dans les dernières 
Pffffff, fait chaud tout d'un coup..._

Celui qui t'intéresse, c'est "Fuerteventura" :


----------



## Sylow (16 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Good luck pour ton nettoyage
> J'adore ce moment la aussi
> 
> Sylow -> le lien que tu m'as filé aujourd'hui, sert deja :love: :



je savais qu'il allait te plaire celui la 
tu contamines tout le monde avec spotlight...perso je suis accro et je lance TOUT avec...la magic mouse fait le reste


----------



## Cleveland (16 Décembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Pour l'afficher tu veux dire ?
> DragThing -> Préférences -> Corbeille -> Afficher la corbeille sur le bureau du Finder.



Tout ce fait avec Drag Thing ou quoi ?

Mais Spotlight , je vois pas en quoi c'est plus simple que le dock !!!


----------



## michio (16 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Mais Spotlight , je vois pas en quoi c'est plus simple que le dock !!!


Moi aussi j'ai une préférence pour le Dock pour les applis que j'utilise le plus.

J'utilisais pas mal spotlight pour ouvrir un doc à ouvrir vite (pour illustrer un propos) - d'ailleurs, les PC users sont épatés : ctrl/space, le titre du doc (à peu près), retour et il s'ouvre.

Il est vrai que ces derniers jours, je me suis amusé à l'utiliser plus pour ne pas ouvrir HD/Dossier/SousDossier/défiler la liste..., et c'est effectivement très rapide.
Je me suis surpris ce matin à lancer Utilitaire de disque comme ça : ctrl/space, saisie de "dis", enter


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Décembre 2009)

Pareil... sans trop m'en rendre compte, apres avoir essayé en lisant un truc sur macg, peu de temps apres j'ai fait ca *par flemme* en fait !


----------



## kanak (16 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Dites, les appli de customization, y-a-til un topic pour ca qui les regroupe ?
J'aimerais bien essayer...


----------



## Cleveland (16 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Pareil... sans trop m'en rendre compte, apres avoir essayé en lisant un truc sur macg, peu de temps apres j'ai fait ca *par flemme* en fait !





Non mais sérieusement je vois pas en quoi c'est plus rapide :/


----------



## Gr3gZZ (16 Décembre 2009)

Tu ne vois pas en quoi l'utilisation d'un clavier est plus rapide qu'une souris ? Sans entrer dans la lignes de commandes, le clavier est plus rapide :

- Pour lancer des applications, rechercher des dossiers ou fichiers. Moi par exemple avec launchbar je regarde direct dans mes historiques, je gagne du temps si je ferme par hasard firefox.

- Pour te ballader dans tes dossiers : Moi je suis assez maniaque du rangement sur un laptop, j'ai pleins de fichiers word/powerpoint/pdf mais qui malheuresement porte des noms à la noix (pas le temps de modifier le nom de ces fichiers) donc quand je veux voir la listes de tous mes fichiers dans tel ou tel dossier je lance le finder et je fais cmd + maj + g et je me ballade dans tous ces dossiers facilement.

Au final je n'utilise quasiement pas mon trackpad/souris et je peux t'assurer que tu gagne un temps fou.


----------



## michio (16 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Non mais sérieusement je vois pas en quoi c'est plus rapide :/


Comme déjà dit, pour les applis utilisées régulièrement, j'utilise le Dock : elles sont dedans.
Sinon, ça peut faire gagner du temps.
Exemple : je cherche un dossier en particulier...






Je tape "davie" et j'accède directement, sans besoin de naviguer dans les dossiers / sous dossiers...







Après, ça dépend probablement beaucoup de ton organisation dans ton DD...

... mais on s'éloigne aussi du sujet :rose:

----
Edit : mince, j'ai pas mis l'arborescence du bon sous sous sous dossier dans la première copie d'écran, mais ça marche pareil pour illustrer (c'est 2 dossiers au dessus)...


----------



## wath68 (16 Décembre 2009)

kanak a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Dites, les appli de customization, y-a-til un topic pour ca qui les regroupe ?
> J'aimerais bien essayer...



Il n'y a pas de topic spécial qui les regroupe tous, mais en fouinant ici, ou bien dans les Coups de Coeur, ou même le sous-forum customisation, tu devrais déjà trouver pas mal de trucs.

Voir aussi La logithèque d'un switcher

J'en profite pour poster un nouveau-ancien modifié (suppression de texte et réduction de l'image)
(un des seuls qui ne me saoule pas au bout de 2 jours, avec la fille au casque audio)



Pour le fond d'écran, tapez EAMN by J3Concepts dans Google, je n'ai plus le lien de l'original.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2009)

Joli .


----------



## kanak (16 Décembre 2009)

Merci wath68. J'ai déjà trouvé iCustomize, j'essaie de comprendre son fonctionnement.


----------



## Tyte (17 Décembre 2009)

Questions betes, qui ont du déjà être abordées :

Je me suis mis, grâce à ce fil, à utiliser Spotlight. Je dois bien avouer qu'une fois bien "réglé" en fonction de ses besoins, c'est très intuitif et très rapide, cependant, je voulais savoir si votre dock est juste masqué ou si vous le "supprimez"?
Concernant la corbeille comment la gérer si elle n'ai pas sur le bureau?
Et dernière question, comment fermez vous vos applis?


----------



## Rez2a (17 Décembre 2009)

Tyte a dit:


> Questions betes, qui ont du déjà être abordées :
> 
> Je me suis mis, grâce à ce fil, à utiliser Spotlight. Je dois bien avouer qu'une fois bien "réglé" en fonction de ses besoins, c'est très intuitif et très rapide, cependant, je voulais savoir si votre dock est juste masqué ou si vous le "supprimez"?
> Concernant la corbeille comment la gérer si elle n'ai pas sur le bureau?
> Et dernière question, comment fermez vous vos applis?



Je ne sais pas si il est possible de supprimer le Dock mais le masquer est largement suffisant, au pire tu l'ancres à gauche ou à droite, bref un coin où tu ne risques pas de le faire apparaître.
Pour quitter les applis, le plus rapide : lorsque tu es en mode Cmd+Tab pour faire défiler les applis, il suffit d'appuyer sur Q pour les quitter.


----------



## Petira (17 Décembre 2009)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Les icones c'est le mal.
> Pour la photo je vous montre mon Dock, que normalement je n'utilise...euh quasiment jamais x)
> Dedans y'as à racourcis pour un site ouaib et un racourcis dossier (pour la partie de droite)



Tu la eu ou ton fond d'écran, je l'aime bien !!!


----------



## Gr3gZZ (17 Décembre 2009)

Sur un site d'infos mac, j'ai plus le lien, sûrement mac plus.


----------



## Petira (17 Décembre 2009)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Sur un site d'infos mac, j'ai plus le lien, sûrement mac plus.



Tu peux me le donné stp?


----------



## Fìx (17 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Tu peux me le donné stp?



J'viens de le trouver par hasard :







Enfin pas par hasard non plus....... 

Dans la recherche "Google Image", en tapant « Christmas » et en imposant la taille de mon écran dans les options de Google (en l'occurrence, 1920*1200)

Fais le et tu en trouveras plein d'autre sans avoir besoin de personne!


----------



## Petira (17 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'viens de le trouver par hasard :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci beaucoup !

Voila mon desk:


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Décembre 2009)

Tyte a dit:


> Questions betes, qui ont du déjà être abordées :...je voulais savoir si votre dock est juste masqué ou si vous le "supprimez"?...Concernant la corbeille comment la gérer si elle n'ai pas sur le bureau?...Et dernière question, comment fermez vous vos applis?



Comme l'a dit Rez2a, pomme Q pour quitter une appli. pomme tab pour switcher sur l'appli en question. Le pb est que parfois avec pomme tab l'appli en question est en 6e position, du coup le Dock serait plus rapide la. Perso, c'est souvent quand t'es SUR l'appli que tu veux la fermer.. mais moi perso, j'ai DragThing car un Dock me manquait vraiment. Donc je suis tout aussi interesser par tes questions que toi, car vraiment les qq jours sans Dock M'ONT FAIT CHIER ET PAS QU'UN PEU.
Bref, je vais lire les reponses attentivement aussi... 
Pour la corbeille : pomme shift suppr et tu la vides. Perso je vis mieux depuis que je la vois plus, je la vide regulierement mais plus aussi maladivement qu'avant.
Pour la premiere question : il est caché, je pense pas DU TOUT que le supprimer du dossier CoreServices soit une bonne idée..

PS : moi j'ai mis mon Dock a gauche en bas avec Onyx, en tout rikiki avec 3 appli dedans..


----------



## Petira (17 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement supprimer le dock n'est pas une bonne idée !

Perso je l'utilise tout le temps le dock !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

Cool ta vie ...


----------



## Any (17 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Cool ta vie ...



heu plus de méchanceté ?


----------



## FlnY (17 Décembre 2009)

pendant un petit moment j'avais fait une pause sur la customisation et je m'y suis remis en essayant de faire plus d'effort que lors de mon premier essai


----------



## Elesthor (17 Décembre 2009)

Jolis jolis les gens =P


----------



## wath68 (18 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Cool ta vie ...






floune13 a dit:


> pendant un petit moment j'avais fait une pause sur la customisation et je m'y suis remis en essayant de faire plus d'effort que lors de mon premier essai


Perso, désolé mais je ne suis pas du tout fan du fond d'écran.
Les seuls éléments nets sont les chiffres. Cela aurait plus sympas que ce soit les câbles, je trouve.
C'est quoi d'ailleurs ? un modem ?

J'aime bien les icônes du dock par-contre, belle cohésion, ... à part l'@robase et le petit dino qui jurent un peu.


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Décembre 2009)

Desktop d'un vrai passionné


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2009)

Une 911 997 phase 2 le rêve :love::love:. C'est la 911 4S ?  (perso , j'adore la targa !).
C'est ma marque préférée .

Ps : ce n'est pas une voiture , c'est une porsche .

Du coup , j'adore ton desk .


----------



## FlnY (18 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Perso, désolé mais je ne suis pas du tout fan du fond d'écran.
> Les seuls éléments nets sont les chiffres. Cela aurait plus sympas que ce soit les câbles, je trouve.
> C'est quoi d'ailleurs ? un modem ?
> 
> J'aime bien les icônes du dock par-contre, belle cohésion, ... à part l'@robase et le petit dino qui jurent un peu.



ben etant etudiant en reseaux et telecommunciation je trouve que c'est un fond d'ecran qui me correspond assez et c'est le seul que j'ai trouvé qui etait pas mal , sinon il s'agit d'un switch , l'arobase c'est pour mail et le petit dino c'est pour adium

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h12 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> Desktop d'un vrai passionné



comment tu fais pour avoir ton lecteur en bas de ton fond d'ecran comme si une page se tournait ?


----------



## kanak (18 Décembre 2009)

Hello

En ce qui concerne la barre transparante, j'ai suivi le tuto de Phil mais rien a changé...

J'ai bien diminuer l'opacité, et remis la 104 dans le cadre blanc...


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Décembre 2009)

et 116....

@floune13 : c'est le theme Curl de Bowtie.



etienne000 a dit:


> ..ce n'est pas une voiture , c'est une porsche ...Du coup , j'adore ton desk .



:love::love::love: c'est clair...


----------



## kanak (18 Décembre 2009)

ok, j'ai fait pareil avec le 116 (tu dis "au choix" dans le tuto).
Barre inchangée.


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Décembre 2009)

Non il faut changer les deux.. j'ai dit au choix pour LE SORTIR (en le glissant sur ton bureau pour effectuer tranquillement tes modifications (transparence etc etc) 

Donc les 116 et 104 doivent etre transparent les deux.. enregistre bien via pomme + S avant de fermer la fenetre SArtFile.. et Apply Theme avant de fermer l'appli..

Dis-nous...


----------



## wath68 (19 Décembre 2009)

Une idée, comme ça, en passant :
pourquoi ne pas faire un tuto (ou copier-coller celui que tu as déjà fais) et créer un post dans la section Customisation ?
Cela t'évitera de répéter 36000 fois les manip' à faire ... et nous, les lire


----------



## kanak (19 Décembre 2009)

Hello

Je me suis un peu énervée dessus mais apres avoir tout relut, je me suis apercue que je n'avais pas enlever l'option "transparence" des pref...

Donc ca fonctionne, c'est pas mal.

Le problème maintenant est que tout est invisible puisque en noir sur un wall sombre...


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Décembre 2009)

Et donc maintenant tu dois lire mon deuxieme tuto... un peu plus loin, concernant la police 

Et du coup Wath t'as bien raison.. je commencais a penser la meme chose car malheureusement les gens ne vont pas lire 15 pages avant automatiquement... c'est normal qu'ils posent la question.. donc ouai... je m'en vais m'occuper de ca..


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

C'est ce que j'avais demandé un peu plus tôt .


----------



## kanak (19 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Et donc maintenant tu dois lire mon deuxieme tuto... un peu plus loin, concernant la police
> 
> Et du coup Wath t'as bien raison.. je commencais a penser la meme chose car malheureusement les gens ne vont pas lire 15 pages avant automatiquement... c'est normal qu'ils posent la question.. donc ouai... je m'en vais m'occuper de ca..



Ca y est, c'était simple.

J'ai changé la couleur de la police et bidouillé un peu iStat mais y'a toujours du noir à droite.

Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de soft simple pour faire ca car si je met un fond blanc.... je suis n*****


----------



## Exit209 (19 Décembre 2009)

kanak a dit:


> Dommage qu'il n'y ai pas de soft simple pour faire ca car si je met un fond blanc.... je suis n*****



Si tu mets un fond blanc, tu remets les polices en noir!:rateau:
Mais c'est vrai que ce serait plus simple un soft!


----------



## kanak (19 Décembre 2009)

Exit209 a dit:


> Si tu mets un fond blanc, tu remets les polices en noir!:rateau:
> Mais c'est vrai que ce serait plus simple un soft!



Bien sur.

Je soulignais simplement le fait qu'il faille bidouiller dans les "ressources" systeme.


Sinon, pour les icones de droite (airport, volume...) Il n'y a aucun moyen de modifier la couleur ?


----------



## Exit209 (19 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Donc ces icones sont en fait des fichiers .pdf tout petits, qui se trouve a l'interieur de chaque petit package (genre Airport.menu) qui se trouvent dans /System/Library/CoreServices/*Menu Extras*
> 
> Ces .pdf sont propres a chaque appli, et donc quand on l'ouvre _(afficher le contenu du paquet)_ en rentrant dans ressources on voit ces pdf.
> 
> ...



Phil avait donné ce lien, qui contient les icones (airport et tout)


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Décembre 2009)

Oui... hmm je suis en train de chercher les pages ou j'ai mis mes tutos... et je les mettrai toutes dans ma signature comme ca c'est regle... la flemme de creer un topic la (et pas le tps)

*HS
je suis sur google chrome pour windows la, j'ai jamais vu un navigateur aussi rapide de ma vie
FIN HS*


----------



## kanak (19 Décembre 2009)

Exit209 a dit:


> Phil avait donné ce lien, qui contient les icones (airport et tout)



Téléchargeable uniquement par un membre premium....


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Décembre 2009)

Non pas du tout.... free users aussi...


----------



## wath68 (19 Décembre 2009)

très jolis, les desktops sur cette page.


...


ha oups, pardon, j'avais mal vu. Y'en a pas.


----------



## kanak (19 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Non pas du tout.... free users aussi...



Ecoute, si je le dis quand meme.... Ca fait 2 fois que j'essaie !


----------



## Rez2a (19 Décembre 2009)

C'est sûrement l'heure qui veut ça kanak : "no more slots available for free users right now", comprendre que si tu es membre premium tu peux télécharger quand tu veux mais en tant que free user tu dois attendre que ça se libère, ça n'a pas de rapport avec le fichier que tu télécharges.


----------



## nico07 (19 Décembre 2009)

kanak a dit:


> Ecoute, si je le dis quand meme.... Ca fait 2 fois que j'essaie !



oui mais c normal moi aussi sa me le fait de temps en temps, le mieux c que tu copie le link et que tu le mette sur jdownloader et que tu attendes. tu verra sa marchera. en general quand c comme sa c'est pasqke le fichier a été uploader comme fichier premium et comme ca, sa te permet d'avoir un debit de download plus elever (jusqua 700 kbs/s en mode free user). certain le font pour comme sa aillent plus vite sur les gros fichier.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2009)

C'est tout simplement parce qu'il y a eu plus de 10 téléchargements de ce fichier .

EDIT : premier desk de l'iMac 17" !





(clic pour zoom).


----------



## nico07 (19 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est tout simplement parce qu'il y a eu plus de 10 téléchargements de ce fichier .
> 
> EDIT : premier desk de l'iMac 17" !
> 
> ...



Imac de 17"???


----------



## kanak (19 Décembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> C'est sûrement l'heure qui veut ça kanak : "no more slots available for free users right now", comprendre que si tu es membre premium tu peux télécharger quand tu veux mais en tant que free user tu dois attendre que ça se libère, ça n'a pas de rapport avec le fichier que tu télécharges.



Autant pour moi, je n'avais pas lu plus bas !


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Décembre 2009)

A tous ceux qui lisent le forum.. ca manque de screenshots en effet.. on parle trop du coup...

Postez vos creations, meme pas finies.. 





Wallpaper : Central Park in Fall


----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2009)

Je m'éclate avec Acorn et Picturesque :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Tu as un lien pour acorn ?
C'est plus simple que photoshop ? 

Sympa sinon , mais t'as pas donné ton avis sur mon nouveau desk  .


----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2009)

:rose: toutes mes excuses.
Entre tout les messages concernant la barre des menus, je l'ai raté.

Très joli macro.
Je changerais juste le skin Bowtie, pour un dans le même style qu'Adium (superbe), qui colle bien avec ce genre de wall'.

Pour Acorn, c'est par ICI.
La review sur MacGe, ICI.
Bon, c'est clair qu'il n'a pas les fonctionnalité de Photoshop, mais d'ailleurs, qui utilise Photoshop à 100%, à part les graphistes avertis?

Bref, il fait ce que je lui demande, et ça me suffit amplement.

@ Phil : j'adore le fond, mais pas du tout le bordel sur le bureau.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour les liens , d'ailleurs , tu aurais le lien pour le thème caesar snow leopard + ceux de thèmes bowtie (ceux que j'avais donnés ). ?

Merci .


----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2009)

Caesar for Snow Leopard





Caesar for Itunes 9




Pour les liens Bowtie, va falloir que j'explore les pages précédentes.


Feignasse 

Edit : alors voilà ton post avec les liens Bowtie : http://forums.macg.co/5307323-post9479.html
Et un autre lien avec des skins : http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/bowtie/
et puis un autre : http://guipulp.com/category/macintosh/bowtie-theme/


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Merci .
Je prépare un truc avec autre chose que les blob + thème aqua extreme .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Très joli Wath .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Mon nouveau desk , j'aime bien .


----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2009)

Yep, pareil, j'aime bien.
C'est fresh.

Merci Corentin.
Je ne peux plus vous filer de coups-de-boule les gars, mais le coeur y est.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Merci .
En plus , ça pète avec le design de l'iMac blanc .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h31 ----------

Wath , aurais-tu des ressources dock ? Ou l'icone qui dit que l'apple est ouverte soit hyper petit , sobre et blanc/gris ?

Merci .

Ps : tu sais si on peut chercher les ressources dans un icontainer ?


----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2009)

Tu peux regarder ici : http://www.superdocker.com/category/dock-3d/
Il me semble que SuperDocker permet d'ouvrir les icontainer.

J'aime bien ce dock




Tu peux aussi mettre des indicateurs transparents, et ne rien garder sur le dock.
Ainsi, une appli sur le dock = une appli ouverte.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2009)

Bon , ça donne ça : http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/dive...-37,23c0d434fffa031884a7fd260798c8b9.png.html


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Décembre 2009)

Sympa le wall 

Bon je sais, presque pareil.. :mouais: dsl





@Wath : t'as vu j'ai obéis


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Décembre 2009)

Wow je viens de trouver un wall sur dArt magnifique  (surtout avec le bezel noir de l'ordi)






Wallpaper : Balat4


----------



## kanak (21 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> A tous ceux qui lisent le forum.. ca manque de screenshots en effet.. on parle trop du coup...
> 
> Postez vos creations, meme pas finies..
> 
> ...



Tu as l'heure en blanc !


----------



## Yorwan (21 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je me décide enfin à m'inscrire sur le site pour pouvoir poser quelques questions !


@ Phil : 


Phil1982 a dit:


> Good luck pour ton nettoyage
> J'adore ce moment la aussi
> 
> Sylow -> le lien que tu m'as filé aujourd'hui, sert deja :love: :



Comment as tu obtenu ton dock ? (Il m'intéresse beaucoup étant donné que je n'utilise que très peu d'apps)


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Décembre 2009)

Kanak, les grands moyens  ->

LA, _et_ LA

Yorwan, il s'agit de Dragthing, et du Process Dock (en anglais chez moi) : LA


----------



## Sylow (21 Décembre 2009)

Rien de plus simple, histoire de montrer que je ne suis pas mort ^^.


----------



## kanak (21 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Kanak, les grands moyens  ->
> 
> LA, _et_ LA
> 
> Yorwan, il s'agit de Dragthing, et du Process Dock (en anglais chez moi) : LA



J n'avais pas pense a utiliser iStat !


----------



## .to (22 Décembre 2009)




----------



## Exit209 (22 Décembre 2009)

@ .to : Ton wall m'a bien fait rire!!!


----------



## .to (22 Décembre 2009)

Héhé, je trouvais ça décalé c'est sympa


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Décembre 2009)

tu pourrais poster ton dock et tes icones s'il te plait? (notamment finder, safari et les cubes)


----------



## Cleveland (22 Décembre 2009)

Comment on arrive a ce dock là ?


----------



## .to (22 Décembre 2009)

J'ai trouvé les icones sur http://www.iconpaper.org/.
J'ai utilisé plusieurs packs différents. Pour ce qui est du style du dock je pense que vous pourrez le trouver dans la partie dock du même site (je l'ai récupéré il y a longtemps donc je ne suis pas certains de ce que j'avance).


iTunes : http://apathae.deviantart.com/art/iTunes-Minuet-97918122
Les cubes : http://www.macthemes2.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16793952


----------



## HAL-9000 (22 Décembre 2009)

.to a dit:


> http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/2161/image1pu.jpg



Encore un fanatique... 
Et la béatification de Pie 12 alors, c'est pour quand ?


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Décembre 2009)

toujours pas trouvé de finder à mon gout...


----------



## Humanity (23 Décembre 2009)

perso, j'en peux plus de l'hiver !!!
besoin de printemps et de ciel bleu, de fraîcheur...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Nouveau desk : 





Vu que j'adore , je vais le garder un bon bout de temps .


----------



## Petira (23 Décembre 2009)

Pour acorn, j'ai trouver le moyen de ne pas payer, c'est pas du piratage c'est juste une technique toute bête et légal, il suffit simplement au bout de vos 14 jours d'essais de supprimer le fichier de préférence et c'est repartis pour 14 jours !

Ça marche chez moi !


----------



## Rez2a (23 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Pour acorn, j'ai trouver le moyen de ne pas payer, c'est pas du piratage c'est juste une technique toute bête et légal, il suffit simplement au bout de vos 14 jours d'essais de supprimer le fichier de préférence et c'est repartis pour 14 jours !
> 
> Ça marche chez moi !



Franchement, je serais toi, j'arrêterais de poster.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Franchement, je serais toi, j'arrêterais de poster.



Tu dis exactement ce que je pense , merci :love:.


----------



## Petira (23 Décembre 2009)

Je rends service en donnant des astuces et vous m'envoyer chier...

bande de cons...:hein:


----------



## Rez2a (23 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Je rends service en donnant des astuces et vous m'envoyer chier...
> 
> bande de cons...:hein:



Tu veux pas que je poste des adresses de sites de warez aussi, juste histoire de donner des astuces pour éviter à tout le monde de dépenser des sous ?
Même à 12 ans j'avais assez de jugeotte pour comprendre que les bidouilles comme ça c'est aussi illégal que télécharger une version crackée, une version d'essai ça se limite à tant de jours et tu es censé payer après, ça s'arrête là.
Si le type a pas mis de protection autre qu'un fichier de préférences pour protéger son soft, c'est qu'il compte sur l'honnêteté de ses clients, c'est quand même pas dur à comprendre qu'une bidouille, qu'elle soit simple ou compliquée, c'est toujours du piratage car tu n'es pas censé abuser de ça pour utiliser un soft à l'oeil.
Après, ce que tu fais dans ton coin, ça te regarde, mais ça ne se poste pas sur un forum, surtout en balançant un "c'est légal" sorti du néant... envoie un mail au développeur en lui demandant si c'est légal pour voir...


----------



## michio (23 Décembre 2009)

.to a dit:


>



Ma femme aimerait bien un lien vers ton wall ...


----------



## Petira (23 Décembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Tu veux pas que je poste des adresses de sites de warez aussi, juste histoire de donner des astuces pour éviter à tout le monde de dépenser des sous ?
> Même à 12 ans j'avais assez de jugeotte pour comprendre que les bidouilles comme ça c'est aussi illégal que télécharger une version crackée, une version d'essai ça se limite à tant de jours et tu es censé payer après, ça s'arrête là.
> Si le type a pas mis de protection autre qu'un fichier de préférences pour protéger son soft, c'est qu'il compte sur l'honnêteté de ses clients, c'est quand même pas dur à comprendre qu'une bidouille, qu'elle soit simple ou compliquée, c'est toujours du piratage car tu n'es pas censé abuser de ça pour utiliser un soft à l'oeil.
> Après, ce que tu fais dans ton coin, ça te regarde, mais ça ne se poste pas sur un forum, surtout en balançant un "c'est légal" sorti du néant... envoie un mail au développeur en lui demandant si c'est légal pour voir...



Je compte pas sa comme du piratage, c'est Applcleaner qui ma effacer le fichier de pref et à la réinstallation j'avais 14 jours à nouveau !

Si l'auteur de acorn est asser naïf pour croire que l'on vie dans un monde tout rose tampis pour lui ! Moi je sais depuis longtemps que la vie c'est pas un cadeau et je ne payerai pas pour une appli que j'utilise 3 fois par mois !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Et alors ?
C'est pas légal , c'est tout , on est pas sur un site warez ici.


----------



## Petira (23 Décembre 2009)

ok...


----------



## Sylow (23 Décembre 2009)

vous commencez à me les chauffer avec vos histoires de piratage..tout allé bien ici avant...chacun fait ce qu'il veut mais on en parle pas ici ! 

Vous êtes gentils merci !


----------



## Petira (23 Décembre 2009)

c'était fini...

bon aller place aux screens


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Décembre 2009)

Superbe ton wall Etienne  !

PS : pour les anciens de macg qui ont raisons l'air de rien de raler. Svp, cliquez sur l'icone "!" sous l'avatar qd vous voyez un message qui vous gonflent, *ne repondez pas svp* car ca ne fait qu'enrichir cruellement le HS (la moitié des message HS viennent de vous du coup ) ...le modo le supprimera ...tout simplement.
Une page se remplit vite (50% de celle la par ex est mort).

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Merci , tu veux un lien ?


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Décembre 2009)

Viii


----------



## Petira (23 Décembre 2009)

Bon aller je poste un wall.
J'aime bien ce qu'il y est écrit !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Ici  : http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1636/smooth_evening.html

@lol : Evite de mettre ta capture en plein écran stp.


----------



## Sylow (23 Décembre 2009)

@ Lol : Utilise Skitch pour uploader tes wall ! Phil m'a fait découvrir ca et c'est du pur bonheur et ça gonfle personne . 

- Tu fais ton screen, tu déplace l'image dans skitch, t'upload (via le bouton en bas a droite, après avoir pris la peine de créer un compte) et ensuite tu arrives sur la pages des liens !


Sinon je le trouve paradoxal ton wall, avec l'icône Windows XP sur le bureau...ca le fait moyen ^^, sans parler de l'icone MSN ^^.

Travaille moi ce dock


----------



## djio101 (23 Décembre 2009)

Euh... Michio...
Comment fais-tu afficher la date en haut à gauche de ton écran ?!! Merci de l'éventuelle info.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> @ Lol : Utilise Skitch pour uploader tes wall ! Phil m'a fait découvrir ca et c'est du pur bonheur et ça gonfle personne .
> 
> - Tu fais ton screen, tu déplace l'image dans skitch, t'upload (via le bouton en bas a droite, après avoir pris la peine de créer un compte) et ensuite tu arrives sur la pages des liens !
> 
> ...




Merci pour skitch , je vais essayer , ya une application pour uploader ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h32 ----------

EDIT : bowtie est bizarre , il a des bug , il y a une équivalent sous os x par hasard ?


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> @ Lol : Utilise Skitch pour uploader tes wall ! Phil m'a fait découvrir ca et c'est du pur bonheur et ça gonfle personne .
> 
> - Tu fais ton screen, tu déplace l'image dans skitch, t'upload (via le bouton en bas a droite, après avoir pris la peine de créer un compte) et ensuite tu arrives sur la pages des liens !



Ahah j'etais en train de faire le meme copié collé  mdr

Tenez *Lol* et *Etienne*  mon tuto d'origine : LA
On est tous passé par la 
_Et rappelons le, c'est la faute a macg si les images sont aussi grosses, pas aux gens..._


----------



## Sylow (23 Décembre 2009)

djio101 a dit:


> Euh... Michio...
> Comment fais-tu afficher la date en haut à gauche de ton écran ?!! Merci de l'éventuelle info.



je ne vois pas ou il a mit l'heure en haut a gauche, sinon c'est possible via Geektool !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ahah j'etais en train de faire le meme copié collé  mdr
> 
> Tenez *Lol* et *Etienne*  mon tuto d'origine : LA
> On est tous passé par la
> _Et rappelons le, c'est la faute a macg si les images sont aussi grosses, pas aux gens..._




Phil les bons tutos .

Sinon , pas d'idées pour un équivalent à Bowtie ?


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de chercher et j'ai trouvé CA


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas sous windows .
Vous aussi , vous avez remarqué des bugs dans bowtie ?


----------



## Sylow (23 Décembre 2009)

il quitte momentanément parfois alors qu'il est toujours dans la barre des menus, je dois quitter et le relancer !


----------



## Petira (23 Décembre 2009)

Non mais j'ai docklibrary pour modifier mon dock, voila:

Ici


----------



## scaryfan (23 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> A tous ceux qui lisent le forum.. ca manque de screenshots en effet.. on parle trop du coup...
> 
> Postez vos creations, meme pas finies..
> 
> ...


 
Superbe ! :love:
J'adore ce parc...


----------



## wath68 (23 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> PSinon , pas d'idées pour un équivalent à Bowtie ?



Moi j'ai acheté Ecoute et je l'utilise de plus en plus souvent.
iTunes ne me sert pratiquement plus que pour la synchro de l'iPod Touch, ou quand j'importe un CD.

 Tu peux demander à LolYangccool, il doit sûrement avoir un truc pour l'avoir à l'oeil, mais légalement.

Au fait, merci pour le "bande de cons". Ça fait toujours plaisir.

Sinon il y a TunesArt qui est très bien aussi.

Très beau fond d'écran, ... mais je me demande ce que c'est, sur le ponton de droite ?!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Merci wath , mais tuneart possède des skins ou non ?
Pour Ecoute , je serais bien tenté mais ma mère refuse de payer par CB par internet .


----------



## wath68 (23 Décembre 2009)

Pour TunesArt, il y a 4 skins d'origine.







Par contre je ne sais pas si il y a moyen d'en rajouter d'autres.
Le mieux serait de demander à l'auteur directement :
http://forums.macg.co/aide-itunes/nouveau-tunesart-compagnon-ditunes-besoin-de-testeurs-279136.html


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

J'ai posé la question , je vais aussi essayer de contacter Laurent Baumann pour demander si une verison de bowtie pour snow est en cours de développement .


----------



## anthony62a (23 Décembre 2009)

comment faire pour avoir ce même dock avec icones ?
et si possible un psd pour faire mes propres icones.. 

merci beaucoup pour vos éventuelles réponses


----------



## gabou009 (23 Décembre 2009)

Voilà mon premier Desk!





Perso, je trouve Mac OS X super jolie par défaut! J'ai changé mon icône de DD et le fond d'écran, c'est tout!


----------



## Sylow (23 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai posé la question , je vais aussi essayer de contacter Laurent Baumann pour demander si une verison de bowtie pour snow est en cours de développement .



bowtie fonctionne tres bien sous snow !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Bah justement , non les skins disparaissent de manière irrégulière .


----------



## Rez2a (23 Décembre 2009)

Il me semble avoir remarqué que c'est la mise en veille qui flingue Bowtie :/ obligé de le redémarrer après une sortie de veille pour faire réapparaitre le skin.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Idem , ca à l'air d'être du à iTunes 9 car sous le 8 il n'y a pas ce problème .


----------



## wath68 (23 Décembre 2009)

C'est peut-être le skin qui n'est pas compatible SL.

J'en avais qui marchaient très bien sous Leo, mais qui ne marchent plus depuis la mise à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Ok , j'oubliais , Tumb passe le bonjour à Wath et C0rentin .

Il bosse pour....Microsoft


----------



## wath68 (23 Décembre 2009)

excellent lol

Le loup dans la gerberie ... oups, bergerie


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Décembre 2009)

C'est peut etre en effet le skin qui bug sous certaines versions.. car mon Curl fonctionne a merveille (j'ai iTunes 9). Avant j'en avais un autre mais bugait tout le temps..

@Etienne : Lol mais qu'est-ce que mes yeux ont bien pu créer ..je pensais avoir lu "pour Windows".. bref.


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Décembre 2009)

j'ai remarqué ça depuis le passage a SL pr bowtie

effectivement, bug connu lors de la mise en veille mais comme c'est celui qui a les meilleurs skins obligé de faire avec...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> excellent lol
> 
> Le loup dans la gerberie ... oups, bergerie




Le pire c'est qu'il vante les mérites et forme les gens et il m'a même dit qu'il avait un sony vaio et un windows phone de fonction (c'est surtout parce-que il ne peut pas montrer mon MacBook Pro et son iPhone )


----------



## Cleveland (23 Décembre 2009)

Où je peux trouver des icônes sympa et des Walls sympas ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2009)

Deviantart pour les icones/wall
Interfacelift pour les wall .


----------



## mocmoc (24 Décembre 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> comment faire pour avoir ce même dock avec icones ?
> et si possible un psd pour faire mes propres icones..
> 
> merci beaucoup pour vos éventuelles réponses



as tu un lien pour ton fond d'écran stp ? je l'adore


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Phil les bons tutos





Salut mocmoc, oui je l'ai mis au dessous du shot lui meme 




anthony62a a dit:


> ...comment faire pour avoir ce même dock avec icones ?
> et si possible un psd pour faire mes propres icones.. ...merci beaucoup pour vos éventuelles réponses



@Anthony.. alors c'est Dragthing qui fait ca.. le dock c'est le "process Dock" (moi j'ai la version en anglais), et le skin c'est le "Heads Up".

J'ai choisi de faire apparaitre le nom des applis uniquement, mais dans ce tableau de reglages (click droit sur le Dock en question), tu vois bien que tu peux choisir de faire apparaitre ce qui te chante, espacé autant que tu veux, petit, gros etc... appli absolument etonnante )

Wwwwwoula


----------



## Yorwan (24 Décembre 2009)

Je me décide enfin à poster les miens ! Dites moi ce que vous en pensez :

Le premier : *ICI*
    &#8212; *Wallpaper*
    &#8212; Icônes : Blob au mieux noir
    &#8212; Thème Firefox avec Personas : Dark Fox
    &#8212; Thème BowTie : Curl Alt

Le second : *Clean* & *Dirty*
&#8212; Wallpaper : de moi (oui ca a été un peu lourd de tous les remettre à la même taille   Si vous le voulez je vous l'upload )
&#8212; Icônes : Blob au mieux blanc
&#8212; Thème Firefox avec Personas : Alt Glass Clear
&#8212; Thème Bowtie : Zukunft Condensed Black

J'attends vos critiques


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Décembre 2009)

Satut !

Dans le premier lien t'as fait une erreur.. on ne voit pas ton bureau.

J'adore tes Desk.. et j'adore l'idée du papier déchiré comme wall ! Merci !


----------



## Yorwan (24 Décembre 2009)

Ah oui merci ! C'est corrigé. 

Par ailleurs, pour le second Desk, j'ai du bidouiller les icones Plexis Dock : elles sont trop claires pour un fond blanc, donc j'ai du lui foutre un calque noir a opacité réduite, puis remplir en blanc les morceaux extérieurs. 
Vous sauriez comment je peux faire pour modifier le ton de ces icônes sans toucher à la partie extérieure ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Saut , comment tu changes la police du système ?
Merci .


----------



## Zibiolo (24 Décembre 2009)

Yorwan a dit:


> Je me décide enfin à poster les miens ! Dites moi ce que vous en pensez :
> 
> Le premier : *ICI*
> &#8212; *Wallpaper*
> ...



C'est beau mais chaaaaaaargéééé... Un peu trop à mon gout :/


----------



## Yorwan (24 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Saut , comment tu changes la police du système ?
> Merci .



Avec ce petit logiciel : Silk

C'est vrai que c'est un peu chargé mais j'ai du mal à me passer de ces éléments (bon les paroles sur le fond c'est sans doute temporaire mais c'est mon plaisir en ce moment )


----------



## Petira (24 Décembre 2009)

Yorwan a dit:


> Avec ce petit logiciel : Silk
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est un peu chargé mais j'ai du mal à me passer de ces éléments (bon les paroles sur le fond c'est sans doute temporaire mais c'est mon plaisir en ce moment )



interressant cette appli


----------



## Cleveland (24 Décembre 2009)

Yorwan a dit:


> Je me décide enfin à poster les miens ! Dites moi ce que vous en pensez :
> 
> Le premier : *ICI*
>  *Wallpaper*
> ...



Mais comment faites vous pour le dock ? :rose:


----------



## Yorwan (24 Décembre 2009)

Cleveland a dit:


> Mais comment faites vous pour le dock ? :rose:



Pour le rendre transparent, c'est avec Mirage
Pour changer les icônes, je suis sous Léo donc assez simple : &#63743;+i / &#63743;+c / &#63743;+v (après avoir téléchargé CA)


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

Petit coucou de l'applestore montpellier avec un iMac 27" !!!

je vais leur faire un peu de custo ^^


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Décembre 2009)

Lol.... mdr 
Accroc on dit ..... accroc


----------



## Yorwan (24 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> Petit coucou de l'applestore montpellier avec un iMac 27" !!!
> 
> je vais leur faire un peu de custo ^^



Haha il est bien hein ? J'habite à Montpel' et il est cool (même si New York était quand même plus grand )


----------



## 217ae1 (24 Décembre 2009)

desk de noël.

j'ai viré les applications inutiles du dock pour avoir de nouveau un plus petit. 





Bonnes fêtes de noël !


----------



## Yorwan (24 Décembre 2009)

Elesthor a dit:


> @iduck : un peu trop flashy à mon goût mais sympatoche quand même^^
> 
> Gros changement de mon desk : (icone: TheKohbens, fond d'écran : In_Rainbows modifié, Dock transparent, Geektool : Itunes et heure).




Je sais que ça se fait pas trop de citer des grandes images mais celle-là remonte à quelques mois et ce que je cherche sur cette image, c'est le fond d'écran (non modifié) : quelqu'un saurait où le trouver ? 

Sympa ton wall' 217', tu l'as trouvé où ?


----------



## michio (24 Décembre 2009)

djio101 a dit:


> Euh... Michio...
> Comment fais-tu afficher la date en haut à gauche de ton écran ?!! Merci de l'éventuelle info.



Si c'est bien ça celle de ce post :
http://forums.macg.co/5319276-post9698.html




Sylow a dit:


> je ne vois pas ou il a mit l'heure en haut a gauche, sinon c'est possible via Geektool !


C'est bien Geektools


----------



## anthony62a (24 Décembre 2009)

voila le miens 





[/url]Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch[/IMG]

cliquez pour l'avoir plus grand


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Sympa Anthony .


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> voila le miens
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MAGNIFIQUEEEEEE :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:

faut un smiley qui bave la !!

TU es mon pere noel !!!


Ou as tu chopés les icones ? Liens wall ?


----------



## anthony62a (24 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa Anthony .



merci !
....faut dire que j'ai tout appris ici 

---------- Post added at 12h50 ---------- Previous post was at 12h49 ----------




Sylow a dit:


> MAGNIFIQUEEEEEE :love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love::love:
> 
> faut un smiley qui bave la !!
> 
> TU es mon pere noel !!!



WAW que d'éloges ! ^^

merci à toi


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Décembre 2009)

OUUIIIIII ON CLIQUE POUR PLUS GRAND :love:

@michio... tu m'avais pas mis un peu une crampe pour ton wall (quoté sur cette page) d'aiileurs  ?

Antho : tu viens de perdre ton copyright une idee© fabuleuse la... J'ADORE ta barre du bas.. avec les DD a gauche notamment et les infos sur le coté. Excellent ! Je prends !


----------



## Kleinepopo (24 Décembre 2009)

@ Phil : Oui bon d'accord... J'ai été mauvaise langue.  Sont chouettes vos bureaux 

Joyeux Noyel à tous !


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> OUUIIIIII ON CLIQUE POUR PLUS GRAND :love:
> 
> @michio... tu m'avais pas mis un peu une crampe pour ton wall (quoté sur cette page) d'aiileurs  ?
> 
> Antho : tu viens de perdre ton copyright une idee© fabuleuse la... J'ADORE ta barre du bas.. avec les DD a gauche notamment et les infos sur le coté. Excellent ! Je prends !



NON c'était moi le premier  ^^. 

J'attends que tu nous donnes les icones, wallpaper etc !


----------



## anthony62a (24 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> OUUIIIIII ON CLIQUE POUR PLUS GRAND :love:
> 
> @michio... tu m'avais pas mis un peu une crampe pour ton wall (quoté sur cette page) d'aiileurs  ?
> 
> Antho : tu viens de perdre ton copyright une idee© fabuleuse la... J'ADORE ta barre du bas.. avec les DD a gauche notamment et les infos sur le coté. Excellent ! Je prends !



ça me dérange pas du tout au contraire ! 
C'est en piochant des idées qu'on avance.. et d'ailleurs tu m'a bien aidé avec tes desktop toi 
Mais c'est vrai que je ne suis pas peu fier de celui là, je crois qu'il va rester un moment comme ça 
Allez joyeux noél à tous !


----------



## Petira (24 Décembre 2009)

L'installation de mirage rate chez moi, voila ce qu'il me dit:



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

C'est normal , c'est pour leopard je crois.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h38 ----------




Yorwan a dit:


> Avec ce petit logiciel : Silk
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est un peu chargé mais j'ai du mal à me passer de ces éléments (bon les paroles sur le fond c'est sans doute temporaire mais c'est mon plaisir en ce moment )



Merci mais payant , pas pour moi donc .


----------



## anthony62a (24 Décembre 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> voila le miens
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sylow a dit:


> NON c'était moi le premier  ^^.
> 
> J'attends que tu nous donnes les icones, wallpaper etc !




alors le wallpaper c'est un customisé, l'original vient de là :http://wallpaperstock.net/i-love-music-wallpapers_w7129.html

et mon customisé est dispo là : http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/2062313/newlovemusic6.png.zip

pour la barre des menus noire c'est ici : http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16799593&p=1

pour les icones c'est la : http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/flrs
et la : http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/flr1

pour les infos en bas c'est geektools dispo ici : http://projects.tynsoe.org/en/geektool/
dans geektool les codes sont;
pour la batterie en minute : ioreg -w0 -l | awk -F "= " '/TimeRemaining/ {print $2}' 
pour la date : export LANG=fr_FR; date "+%A %d/%m/%Y "

pour l'affichage du cd d'itunes c'est la : http://bowtieapp.com/
avec ce thème la : http://iAndrew.deviantart.com/art/Pixel-for-Bowtie-104192795

pour les infos des disques en bas a droite c'est "clic droit sur le bureau" puis "afficher les options de présentation" ==> cocher "afficher les informations"

pour la barre des menus c'est istat ici :http://www.islayer.com/apps/istatmenus/

Voilà je pense que la majeure partie d'entre vous sais déja tout ça mais pour les nouveaux c'est bien d'avoir les liens pour tout ce qu'il y a sur mon screen.

Voili voilou et bonne customisation !


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> L'installation de mirage rate chez moi, voila ce qu'il me dit:
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



tu es sous SL , si c'est le cas je crois que ce n'est pas encore compatible mais je dis peut etre ue grosse bétise !


Sinon a l'apple store j'ai vu des ensceintes BOSE muscimonitor ... Oh mon dieu...mais le prix m'a calmé ^^.


----------



## Petira (24 Décembre 2009)

A bon, mince....

Sinon j'ai toujours pas trouver comment avoir une barre de menu noir avec le texte en blanc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h44 ----------

Je voudrai la même barre de menu en noir comme ça :



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Par ici.


----------



## anthony62a (24 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> A bon, mince....
> 
> Sinon j'ai toujours pas trouver comment avoir une barre de menu noir avec le texte en blanc...
> 
> ...



regarde plus haut j'ai mis a jour mon post pour que tu ai le lien pour avoir une barre noire 

EDIT: grilled


----------



## Petira (24 Décembre 2009)

Je comprend rien à l'anglais sur cette page:
http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16799593&p=1

Edit: d'après ce que j'ai compris on doit tout modifier les icones une par une !!!

Pour le moment mon bureau ressemble à ça:



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

c'est bien tu as reussi a modifier le wall, tu as presque finit ^^

pour les icones fait ca avec candybar ! si ca passe pas avec fait le manuellement en modifiant le png dans la racine de l'appli ! apres c'est easy 

malheureusement le wall n'est pas en HD...mais bon j'en ai en stock


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Je comprend rien à l'anglais sur cette page:
> http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16799593&p=1



Cadeau






de rien ...


----------



## Petira (24 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> c'est bien tu as reussi a modifier le wall, tu as presque finit ^^
> 
> pour les icones fait ca avec candybar ! si ca passe pas avec fait le manuellement en modifiant le png dans la racine de l'appli ! apres c'est easy
> 
> malheureusement le wall n'est pas en HD...mais bon j'en ai en stock



Je ne veux pas changer les icones, juste la barre de menu la passé en noir avec le texte en blanc !

Et pis modifier tous les png de mes appli, j'ai pas finis et je ne touche pas aux applications, c'est pas moi qui les programmes, je les laisse comme elles sont !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h52 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> Cadeau
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci j'ai été aux usa... 1 mois, j'ai bien progresser et pas besoin de ton livre...


----------



## anthony62a (24 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> A bon, mince....




Dis, j'ai été visiter ton site, c'est toi qui a créé le fps ?


----------



## Petira (24 Décembre 2009)

anthony62a a dit:


> Dis, j'ai été visiter ton site, c'est toi qui a créé le fps ?



Oui c'est moi, mais windows only, je l'ai fais quand je tourner encore sur pc.
N'hésite pas à m'envoyer des commentaire par mail sur mon site, j'ai pas énormément de visiteurs...


----------



## anthony62a (24 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Oui c'est moi, mais windows only, je l'ai fais quand je tourner encore sur pc.
> N'hésite pas à m'envoyer des commentaire par mail sur mon site, j'ai pas énormément de visiteurs...



[hs]
ok mais il y a quelque chose que je ne saisis pas , comment arrives tu à faire un fps de toute pièce, je suppose développement + codage + graphisme alors que dans ta section animation, tu as fait quelque chose de très basique avec le bonhomme ..

je ne critique pas je constate seulement, car c'est un travail enorme de créer un fps non ? :mouais:

[/hs]


----------



## Petira (24 Décembre 2009)

Simplement parce que ce n'est pas moi qui est créer le moteur, ni les armes,ni les décors...

j'ai assemblé des truc trouver sur le web et repris le moteur graphique de quake 3

Par contre il persiste quelques bugs de temps  à autre dans mon jeu, rien de bien grave mais bon...


----------



## scherel (24 Décembre 2009)

Salut Antho,
Tu pourrais mettre en ligne juste le .psd du dock stp?

Vraiment beau boulot. Chapeau bas l'artiste 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

Dit moi antho c'est le dock que tu utilises ou c'est juste des icones d'appli posté sur le wall ? 

obliger de creer un allias et l'icone gagne une petite fleche du coup, et je m'en passerai bien, sinon obliger de déplacer l'application en question sur le bureau ! 

a moins que quelqu'un a une solution ?


----------



## Fìx (24 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> a moins que quelqu'un a une solution ?



J'pense que t'as trouvé l'astuce! 

J'comprennais pas depuis t'à l'heure! :rateau: (j'adore aussi au passage! :love: )


Pour supprimer la ptite flèche => &#63743;+i ; &#63743;+c (l'icône originale) puis &#63743;+v sur l'icône de l'alias non?!


----------



## Petira (24 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'pense que t'as trouvé l'astuce!
> 
> J'comprennais pas depuis t'à l'heure! :rateau: (j'adore aussi au passage! :love: )
> 
> ...



Excuse moi mais je sais plus comment on affiche une petite pomme avec les raccourcis claviers, tu veux bien me le dire stp?


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'pense que t'as trouvé l'astuce!
> 
> J'comprennais pas depuis t'à l'heure! :rateau: (j'adore aussi au passage! :love: )
> 
> ...



ca fonctionne chez toi ? moi non ca déplace l'application :s

et impssobiel de supprimer le nom de  l'application, a mon avis ca doit etre le dock qu'il utilise. J'attends son astuce


----------



## Fìx (24 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Excuse moi mais je sais plus comment on affiche une petite pomme avec les raccourcis claviers, tu veux bien me le dire stp?



Comme ça => &#63743; &#63743; &#63743;
(cmd+&)​


----------



## Petira (24 Décembre 2009)

Oui comme ça, alors c'est quoi le racourcit clavier? et pour la taille c'est comment?


----------



## Fìx (24 Décembre 2009)

Pour >Sylow :

À mon avis, il a mis le Dock à droite à l'aide d'Oxyx, et il a mis ses partitions à gauche sur le bureau en mettant le nom sur la droite plutôt qu'en bas...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Oui ça doit être ça , c'est plutôt sympa je trouve .


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Pour >Sylow :
> 
> À mon avis, il a mis le Dock à droite à l'aide d'Oxyx, et il a mis ses partitions à gauche sur le bureau en mettant le nom sur la droite plutôt qu'en bas...



ok niquel je savais plus si c'était possible via Onyx !


----------



## Petira (24 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> ok niquel je savais plus si c'était possible via Onyx !



et si:



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## wath68 (24 Décembre 2009)

Pleins de screens postés, c'est cool.
C'est Noël qui vous inspire ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2009)

Il manque un peu d'effets sur la photo mais sinon c'est sympa .


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

Wath tu les trouve ou ces photos ? je sais pas quoi mettre sur google car sinon je tombe sur du fantasme...j'en cherche une un peu comme ca justement ! 

belle photo...


----------



## wath68 (24 Décembre 2009)

Lol, après quelques minutes, moi je trouve qu'il y a trop d'effet justement, image trop grande et couleurs pas très naturelles.
Je suis en train de me battre à coup de désaturation + filtres + niveaux etc...

L'image vient de skin.be il me semble.


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


>



Toi t'es amoureux :love:



LolYangccool a dit:


> Oui comme ça, alors c'est quoi le racourcit clavier? et pour la taille c'est comment?



C'est alt + maj + 3



Sylow a dit:


> ...obliger de creer un allias et l'icone gagne une petite fleche du coup, et je m'en passerai bien...a moins que quelqu'un a une solution ?



Pour virer cette petite fleche des alias. C'est Candybar -> premier onglet (la ou ya l'icone du Finder) -> tout en bas il y a alias -> glisser un fichier .png totalement transparent dessus.. et c'est réglé. *Ayez le reflex png transparent !*


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

merci  

et puis

Joyeux Noel a tout le monde


----------



## Petira (24 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> C'est alt + maj + 3[/B]



Ca ne marche pas alt+maj+3 ça me donne ça: 


----------



## anthony62a (24 Décembre 2009)

Fix78 a dit:


> Pour >Sylow :
> 
> À mon avis, il a mis le Dock à droite à l'aide d'Oxyx, et il a mis ses partitions à gauche sur le bureau en mettant le nom sur la droite plutôt qu'en bas...



Voilà c'est ça !

sinon je n'est pas le psd du dock car ce dernier est transparent.
j'ai créé la bande noire directement sur le wallpaper pour donner l'illusion d'un dock.

donc oui à droite c'est un vrai dock mis sur le coté grâce a superdocker (mais il est vrai qu'onyx fait la même chose) donc je ne vois pas pourquoi vous avez le problème des raccourcis avec la petite fleche :s


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2009)

car j'aime pas trop le dock alors je voulais mettre les raccourci a la place ! mais on va faire avec le dock ! moi j'ai utilisé geektool pour faire la bande noir  !


----------



## anthony62a (25 Décembre 2009)

Sylow a dit:


> car j'aime pas trop le dock alors je voulais mettre les raccourci a la place ! mais on va faire avec le dock ! moi j'ai utilisé geektool pour faire la bande noir  !



ok , donc oui alors tu peux virer les flèches en remplaçant le symbole flèche dans candybar par un  png transparent.

---------- Post added at 00h57 ---------- Previous post was at 00h23 ----------




Sylow a dit:


> car j'aime pas trop le dock alors je voulais mettre les raccourci a la place ! mais on va faire avec le dock ! moi j'ai utilisé geektool pour faire la bande noir  !



et comment fais tu ça avec geektool ?


----------



## Ralph_ (25 Décembre 2009)

pour la pomme c'est alt+1 pas sur le pad numerique) &#63743;, pour la taille, c'est celle d'écriture


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Décembre 2009)

*!!! JOYEUX NOEL !!! 

Et plein de bonne choses a tout le monde ! ​*​​


----------



## Petira (25 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> *!!! JOYEUX NOEL !!!
> 
> Et plein de bonne choses a tout le monde ! ​*​​



Joyeux noël à toi aussi et à tout le monde !
&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;


----------



## Sylow (25 Décembre 2009)

> et comment fais tu ça avec geektool ?




tu met un shell sur le bureau, je lui met la forme que je veux(ici ton dock), et je met opacité 50% a peu pres et ca fait une zone d'ombre, je ne met pas de code et ca reste comme cela !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> &#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;&#63743;



Il a réussi !


----------



## Petira (25 Décembre 2009)

Et oui ! Mais j'aurais pus faire des copier/coller !


----------



## Sylow (25 Décembre 2009)

champagne ! ^^

quelqu'un a une astuce pour enlever les petits points des appli dans le dock qui sont ouverte ? il me semble que c'est possible ! 

C'est la meme astuce pour enlever la fleche des alias ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Décembre 2009)

Mettre un .png transparent.

Comme celui-ci, en pièce-jointe.


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Décembre 2009)

Tu parles des indicateurs Sylow ??

Si c'est ca chui surpris que tu le saches pas deja 

Tu vires dans le dossier ressources du Dock carrement les 5 ou 6 petits png nommés indicators..


----------



## Sylow (25 Décembre 2009)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Tu parles des indicateurs Sylow ??
> 
> Si c'est ca chui surpris que tu le saches pas deja
> 
> Tu vires dans le dossier ressources du Dock carrement les 5 ou 6 petits png nommés indicators..



arf j'ai décu mon maître :rose:  , merci , je ne suis pas expert en dock vu que je ne le mets jamais ^^

en tout cas je ne sais pas ce qui lui prend depuis aujourd'hui a mon MBP mais j'ai des freezes tres souvent !!!


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Décembre 2009)

Moi depuis la 10.6.2 environ (donc sais pas si du a ca) j'ai des bugs reguliers (sans parler de l'enorme bug qui m'a valu un formatage).. bref :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Moi , c'est le contraire , depuis la 10.6.2 , tout va bien .
Refais une maj combo cette fois-ci .


----------



## Sylow (26 Décembre 2009)

j'ai peur que ce soit la custo moi , aujourd'hui rien a  signalé pour le moment !


----------



## scaryfan (26 Décembre 2009)

Salut à tous !

Perso, je débute dans la personalisation de mon desktop... 
Le voici donc :


----------



## wath68 (26 Décembre 2009)

Très joli, Scaryfan.
Sobre, classe et dark, comme j'aime.


Ptinouvo :


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Sympa le fond .


----------



## wath68 (26 Décembre 2009)

Oui.
Ça doit être le Coco-Colo local Klingon ... ou Goa'uld.


----------



## Cleveland (26 Décembre 2009)

Je cherche un icône de disque dur sympathique ! Une idée ?


----------



## Pigeon (26 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par ici.



Le lien ne fonctionne pas.:rose:


----------



## scherel (26 Décembre 2009)

Pas grand chose de neuf:

http://img694.imageshack.us/img694/5467/simplehud.png


Je cherche un fond sympa intégrant aussi bien Bowtie. Une idée?


----------



## Cleveland (26 Décembre 2009)

Si quelqu'un pouvait me retrouver les icônes des premiers Macs svp ... C'est passé il y a quelques jours , je retrouve pas :/

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

Pigeon a dit:


> Le lien ne fonctionne pas.:rose:



MacThemes est inaccessible aujourd'hui, tu vas devoir attendre un peu .


----------



## Pigeon (26 Décembre 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> MacThemes est inaccessible aujourd'hui, tu vas devoir attendre un peu .



Merci 

J'ai de la lecture sur ce topic franchement. Je suis pas à une semaine près.


----------



## Azurreal (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Enfin bonsoir ?
Bon je viens de faire les quelques 150 pages précédentes, et je me suis enfin mis à faire quelque chose (ça aurait été dommage de ne rien faire après autant de temps consacré !)
Donc voilà, je me suis vachement inspiré de certains shoot's, donc il y a des similitudes avec d'autres.
Merci de me dire ce que vous en pensez pour un premier shoot


----------



## scaryfan (27 Décembre 2009)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Enfin bonsoir ?
> Bon je viens de faire les quelques 150 pages précédentes, et je me suis enfin mis à faire quelque chose (ça aurait été dommage de ne rien faire après autant de temps consacré !)
> ...





J'aime bien moi !


----------



## Exit209 (27 Décembre 2009)

@ MorPhiix: J'aime bien aussi!! Surtout le wall

Si c'était moi j'aurais juste fait la barre de tache transparente en plus...


----------



## Sylow (27 Décembre 2009)

Tres beau wall ! il plairait beaucoup aux maitres je pense ^^  
je vois bien un dock comme phil, et barre transparente 



HS : bon moi le mbp est en monde : restauration...toutes les 10mins un freeze de  30sec, j'ai mit tout par défaut avec onyx et candy bar mais rien ne change...   meme apres un reset pram

Merci Time machine


----------



## Azurreal (27 Décembre 2009)

Merci 

Bah à vrai dire pour le dock transparent, je me suis tâté, le seul truc c'est : malgré que j'ai fait quelques 150 pages, je n'ai pas trop compris comment Phil et Wath avez fait :rose:
Après je voulais aussi mettre la barre des menus transparentes mais pareil ça n'a pas marché 
Je vais relire quelques pages pour essayer de le faire mais je garanti rien 

Edit : Effectivement vive Timemachine !


----------



## wath68 (27 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement, très joli fond d'écran.

Pour ma part, mon dock n'est pas transparent, il est juste caché, vu que je n'en ai pas l'utilité, à part vider la corbeille de temps en temps.



Sylow a dit:


> HS : bon moi le mbp est en monde : restauration...toutes les 10mins un freeze de 30sec, j'ai mit tout par défaut avec onyx et candy bar mais rien ne change...   meme apres un reset pram
> 
> Merci Time machine


J'avais aussi ce problème depuis quelques jours, impossible de trouver d'où ça vient.
J'ai tout essayé (Réparation, reset, Onyx, etc...)

Par contre, j'ai remarqué que ça ne me le faisait que quand Safari était ouvert, donc depuis hier j'utilise Firefox, et pour l'instant, aucun freeze.

Chelou quand même, c'est venu d'un coup.


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Décembre 2009)

Prefere Carbon Copy Cloner...
Salut MorPhiix ! J'aime bien aussi  t'as bien géré le Dock selon moi.. il est sobre et classe  Il n'y a rien qui me choque perso dedans. Mais pour tes questions regarde ma signature..


----------



## Petira (27 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Moi , c'est le contraire , depuis la 10.6.2 , tout va bien .
> Refais une maj combo cette fois-ci .



pareil...


----------



## Azurreal (27 Décembre 2009)

@ Phil : Merci, je vois que tu as mis à jour certaines de tes astuces ?
C'est bon pour la barre des menus mais j'aime bien mon dock alors je vais le laisser tel quel pour l'instant


----------



## 217ae1 (27 Décembre 2009)

nouveau wall. :love:





Braveau pour vos desks sur ces dernières pages !


----------



## scherel (27 Décembre 2009)

Ca y'est j'ai trouvé....

http://img705.imageshack.us/img705/2623/image1j.png

Merci Macthemes  

Bonne soirée a vous tous...


----------



## Tyte (27 Décembre 2009)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Enfin bonsoir ?
> Bon je viens de faire les quelques 150 pages précédentes, et je me suis enfin mis à faire quelque chose (ça aurait été dommage de ne rien faire après autant de temps consacré !)
> ...



Un lien pour le wall, c'est possible stp ?


----------



## Azurreal (27 Décembre 2009)

Euh il était sur une page du topic, mais je ne l'ai plus sous la main, je vais essayer de te le retrouver 

 Je suis rapide aujourd'hui, voilà le lien du wall :

http://damnengine.deviantart.com/art/Truth-Wallpaper-1920x1200-97844639


----------



## Liyad (28 Décembre 2009)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Euh il était sur une page du topic, mais je ne l'ai plus sous la main, je vais essayer de te le retrouver
> 
> Je suis rapide aujourd'hui, voilà le lien du wall :
> 
> http://damnengine.deviantart.com/art/Truth-Wallpaper-1920x1200-97844639



Tu t'est bien inspiré de moi, ça fait plaisir


----------



## smitch (28 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde,
voilà je poste mon nouveau bureau


----------



## scaryfan (28 Décembre 2009)

Moâ, je fais des tests... 





Et ce moment, je cherche - avec grand désespoir - à modifier l'apparence du menu du haut... 
A part le rendre translucide ou non, impossible sous SL de lui changer la couleur sans faire planter le système.

Tout à l'heure, j'ai installé *MAGNIFIQUE* qui permet notamment de mettre le menu dans d'autres couleurs... et bah, ça ne marche pas... ou plus précisément, lors du redémarrage du Mac, le Finder ne s'ouvre pas, et donc les autres applis aussi, et j'ai l'erreur 10810... j'ai dû rebooter sur mon DD de sauvegarde...

Bref, galère quand même...
C'est bizarre qu'Apple n'ait pas mis plus de souplesse dans le paramètrage du menu Pomme... ! ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

smitch a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> voilà je poste mon nouveau bureau



J'adore , les icones se marient très bien avec le wall et je trouve l'ensemble très sympa .


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Décembre 2009)

Je suis dans une période tolkienisante, alors mon desk suit  :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch​
Je ne sais pas combien de temps je vais supporter les icônes en runes, on verra bien ! Premier Âge powaaaaa :love:


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2009)

@smitch: C'est mignon mais un peu fatigant pour l'oeil, non ?


----------



## michio (28 Décembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Tout à l'heure, j'ai installé *MAGNIFIQUE* qui permet notamment de mettre le menu dans d'autres couleurs... et bah, ça ne marche pas... ou plus précisément, lors du redémarrage du Mac, le Finder ne s'ouvre pas, et donc les autres applis aussi, et j'ai l'erreur 10810... j'ai dû rebooter sur mon DD de sauvegarde...


Si tu es sous SL, c'est normal, Magnifique est incompatible avec...
Sinon, des spécialistes en Magnifique vont te répondre...


----------



## scaryfan (28 Décembre 2009)

Effectivement !
C'est ce que je me suis dit... *MAGNIFIQIUE* est incompatible avec SL... 

Alors pourquoi s'installe-t-il sans sourciller ? 

Y'a rien qui prévient !


----------



## wath68 (28 Décembre 2009)

scaryfan a dit:


> Y'a rien qui prévient !


Si, il suffit de lire




> *DO NOT use Magnifique on Snow Leopard*
> 8/10/2009
> WARNING: DO NOT use Magnifique on OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard. It's almost certain that it will mess up your system beyond repair.


http://magnifique.pcwizcomputer.com/forum/portal.php


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Décembre 2009)

N'ayant pas encore switcher je triche un peu avec mon linux OSX


----------



## scaryfan (28 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Si, il suffit de lire
> 
> 
> 
> http://magnifique.pcwizcomputer.com/forum/portal.php



Exact !!! 
Mais je n'ai pas lu cette page... 

C'est bien mais le problème c'est qu'une fois téléchargé et lancé, *MAGNIFIQUE* ne contrôle pas s'il est compatible ou pas... et je pense que c'est à ce moment-là qu'il faut informer le macuser...


----------



## wath68 (28 Décembre 2009)

Bon, la comparaison est un peu tirée par les cheveux, mais
quand t'achètes une voiture, tu te renseignes avant pour savoir si c'est une essence ou une diesel, et non pas une fois arrivée à la pompe à essence.




Si on me cherche, je suis dehors, vers là-bas ==>


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2009)

EN même temps , ton exemple est tout à fait vrai .


----------



## smitch (28 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'adore , les icones se marient très bien avec le wall et je trouve l'ensemble très sympa .



Merci !




bompi a dit:


> @smitch: C'est mignon mais un peu fatigant pour l'oeil, non ?



euh... non ça va en fait


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (28 Décembre 2009)

En fait l'autre était carrément trop moche, j'ai pas tenu  :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch​


----------



## michio (28 Décembre 2009)

Excellent !


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2009)

Splendide.
Le meilleur que j'ai vu depuis longtemps.
Très bonne idée, les runes. J'adore.


----------



## gabou009 (29 Décembre 2009)

Marie très beau wall!
Hey les gars, vous aurez des belles images de Disque dur à m'envoyer? Interne et un Time Machine svp. 

Merci beaucoup d'avance, ça fait longtemps que j'en cherche de vraiment jolies!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

Un nouveau desk  :


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2009)

Moi aussi 





Très coloré, comme le tien 
Jolibo.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

J'adore la texture du wall , comment tu fais ça ?


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2009)

C'est juste un fond que j'avais trouvé je-ne-sais-plus-trop-où, auquel j'ai rajouté un petit dégradé.
Je pense qu'avec Totoshop ça doit être hyper-simple à faire;
par exemple un petit rajout de bruit en monochrome sur un fond neutre, ou quelque chose dans ce style.


----------



## Petira (29 Décembre 2009)

Splinter28 a dit:


> N'ayant pas encore switcher je triche un peu avec mon linux OSX



beark !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est juste un fond que j'avais trouvé je-ne-sais-plus-trop-où, auquel j'ai rajouté un petit dégradé.
> Je pense qu'avec Totoshop ça doit être hyper-simple à faire;
> par exemple un petit rajout de bruit en monochrome sur un fond neutre, ou quelque chose dans ce style.


Ok , j'y connais rien de toute manière , j'ai essayé de faire 2-3 trucs mais je n'y arrive pas : c'est trop chiant et puis ça fonctionne jamais .


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Décembre 2009)

pour tout ceux qui font des demandes, il y a un topic pour ça! merci de garder ici pour les conseils de custo et les walls svp...

juste pour l'icone adium (que j'ai de suite changé)


----------



## Thargalt (30 Décembre 2009)

Ralph_ a dit:


> pour tout ceux qui font des demandes, il y a un topic pour ça! merci de garder ici pour les conseils de custo et les walls svp...
> 
> juste pour l'icone adium (que j'ai de suite changé)



J'aime beaucoup !  Est ce que tu pourrais partager tes icones et ton wall stp ?


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> 1)...par exemple un petit rajout de bruit en monochrome sur un fond neutre, ou quelque chose dans ce style...
> 2)Moi aussi


1)C'est ca
2)Purée qu'est-ce que j'aime celui la ! Et l'image superbe ! Merci de la part de mes yeux  Dis moi le cadre, toujours Acorn ? Et est-ce que tu serais ok de partager ton wall avec l'image ?



scaryfan a dit:


> ...Y'a rien qui prévient !


J'ai toujours pensé pareil.. c'est si dur que ca de mettre un testeur de compatibilité ? Bref c'est tous les softs pareil d'toute maniere..



scaryfan a dit:


> ...C'est bizarre qu'Apple n'ait pas mis plus de souplesse dans le paramètrage du menu Pomme... ! ?


Apple veut que ton Mac ressemble a tous les autres... "charte" esthétique(_commerciale_), rien a foutre de tes gouts

--------------------
Mon mien


----------



## pitou_de_bdx (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Ci-joint mon desktop avec changement des icones :


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Je trouve que la wall ne va pas avec les icones et que les fichiers sur le bureau , 'est un peu fouilli , fais des dossiers , c'est plus élégant .

Par contre , les companion 5 , c'est un très bon choix .


----------



## pitou_de_bdx (30 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je trouve que la wall ne va pas avec les icones et que les fichiers sur le bureau , 'est un peu fouilli , fais des dossiers , c'est plus élégant .
> 
> Par contre , les companion 5 , c'est un très bon choix .



Bonjour Etienne,

Les fichiers sur le bureau sont des raccourcis pour les vidéos que mes enfants regardent en boucle...donc, je leur laissais un accès simple. Enfin, je vais quand même considérer ta remarque.
Merci.


----------



## starck (30 Décembre 2009)

Voici mon premier screen que je fais avec mon macbook (je l ai depuis deux jours )





Je sais pas changé mes icons et ca cloche, si quelqu un a un pack d icons qui pourrais aller mon wall je suis preneur, merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

http://www.martinlexow.de/2009/blob-au-mieux/


----------



## AnnC21 (30 Décembre 2009)

Ou sinon, Alum(n)i et euh... je ne sais plus le nom du 2ème que j'ai utilisé :rateau: (aperçu dans ma signature... je tente de le poster mais ça passe pas, faut que ce soit approuvé par un modo semble-t-il :mouais: )


----------



## starck (30 Décembre 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://www.martinlexow.de/2009/blob-au-mieux/



Merci pour le lien je test ca de suite, enfin je vais essayé


----------



## michio (30 Décembre 2009)

starck a dit:


> Merci pour le lien je test ca de suite, enfin je vais essayé


Tu verras, c'est facile... Même moi j'ai réussi !
En plus, tu peux faire les icones de tes applis, facilement, pour compléter ou modifier celles fournies (les franciser par exemple).


----------



## Exit209 (30 Décembre 2009)

starck a dit:


> Voici mon premier screen que je fais avec mon macbook (je l ai depuis deux jours )



Un lien pour le wall serait super sympa!


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Décembre 2009)

Mais arretez de grelucher les fesses de ma nana... Un ça va, mais plusieurs la non  
Bon... moyenant finance on peut p'têtre s'arranger pour vous filer le Wall


----------



## Kleinepopo (31 Décembre 2009)

Nan mais fallait pas l'afficher comme ça !


----------



## wath68 (31 Décembre 2009)

Le dernier, pour 2009





Amusez-vous bien, et prudence sur les routes.

Le fond d'écran, ici : http://duckfarm.deviantart.com/gallery/#Desktop-Wallpaper


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Très joli, bonne soirée les customeux .


----------



## Petira (31 Décembre 2009)

wath68 a dit:


> Le dernier, pour 2009
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As-tu un lien pour ton wall ?
Merci !


----------



## yiougs (31 Décembre 2009)

Ca faisait un bout de temps que je n'étais pas venu poster ici

Le dernier avant la nouvelle année !!


----------



## wath68 (31 Décembre 2009)

LolYangccool a dit:


> As-tu un lien pour ton wall ?
> Merci !


Sur cette page : http://duckfarm.deviantart.com/gallery/#Desktop-Wallpaper


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Pur la fin d'année :


----------



## Petira (1 Janvier 2010)

Pour le début de l'année: (Bonne année à tous)




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## kanak (1 Janvier 2010)

En suivant les nombreux conseils de Phil, voici mon premier desktop.
Il me reste du travail sur le dock et ses icones mais je decouvre !


----------



## Petira (1 Janvier 2010)

C'est pas mal déjà !


----------



## wath68 (1 Janvier 2010)

En regardant RTL9 ce soir (un petit film un peu culte), j'ai eu comme un flash, une idée ...






 Jake & Elwood powa !!!


----------



## starck (1 Janvier 2010)

@exit209

Voila pour le wp, -> Wallpaper

Petite maj de mes icons...


----------



## Exit209 (1 Janvier 2010)

@ starck :  Merci!


----------



## beuf (1 Janvier 2010)

Je viens de parcourir les thèmes de vos macs et c'est magnifique!

Je viens de débuter sur mac, j'espère que d'ici peu j'aurai de beau thème comme vous mais pour cela il faut que je me documente, je pense qu'en regardant sur le forum je trouverai mon bonheur.


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Janvier 2010)

Jete un oeil sur mes tutos deja 
A starck, super les nouveaux icones.. c'est bien mieux..
A kanak : super


----------



## kanak (2 Janvier 2010)

Merci, je vais continuer !

P.S: je suis un peu impatiente, depuis peu ma connexion est raaaaalentie, je ne sais pourquoi, alors attendre que les fonds chargent....c'est long....


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Janvier 2010)

Starck pourrais tu me donner le lien pour tes icones de Mail, Safari et Apercu surtout. Merci


----------



## starck (2 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Starck pourrais tu me donner le lien pour tes icones de Mail, Safari et Apercu surtout. Merci



Voila le pack entier de ce que j ai.

Black Icons

Enjoy


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Janvier 2010)

Merci


----------



## Pigeon (2 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous! Sujet passionnant, bravo pour vos desktop c'est fantastique.

Je me demandais s'il m'étais permis de faire comme vous avec mon macbook version 10.4.11?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

Bah oui ,quel que soit ton système , tu peux poster .
De plus 10.4 offre plus de possibilités de custo .


----------



## Pigeon (2 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah oui ,quel que soit ton système , tu peux poster .
> De plus 10.4 offre plus de possibilités de custo .



Merci pour ta réponse etienne 

Ça fait deux ans que j'ai basculé sur mac mais je reste un utilisateur qui ne cherche pas à exploiter le potentiel de la machine. Et quand je vois vos boulots, j'ai vraiment envie d'y participer. 

J'ai téléchargé geektool et la version ne fonctionnait pas. Je cherchais à rendre ma barre d'outil noire avec les écritures en blanc. Je me suis dit que c'était à cause de ma version du OS.

J'ai téléchargé le pack d'icone de Starck mais je ne sais même pas comment les faire remplacer.

Bref plus je lis le forum, plus je prends conscience de ma médiocrité concernant OS.:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi ne passes-tu pas sous snow leopard ?
pour 29 , tu as un os à jour et sur lequel tu pourras bidouiller avec geektool et candybar (icones etc) .


----------



## Pigeon (2 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pourquoi ne passes-tu pas sous snow leopard ?
> pour 29 , tu as un os à jour et sur lequel tu pourras bidouiller avec geektool et candybar (icones etc) .



Banco! Je ne suis même pas au courant. Faut aller acheter ça en boutique j'imagine? J'y vais lundi comme ça je pourrais m'amuser un peu avec vous.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

Oui , dans une fnac ou un magasin Apple .
Si tu n'as jamais installé de système , jette un coup d'oeil sur l'ami google ou mp moi .

EDIT : si le type du magasin te dit que tu ne peux pas faire tiger>snow leopard avec la version à 29&#8364; , c'est des bêtises , la licence est retail .


----------



## elric05 (3 Janvier 2010)

Hello tout le monde,

Mon nouveaux desk tout frais sorti d'une nuit blanche :rateau:

et bonne année à toutes et à tous


----------



## scaryfan (3 Janvier 2010)

starck a dit:


> @exit209
> 
> Voila pour le wp, -> Wallpaper
> 
> Petite maj de mes icons...



Salut starck !

Avec un tel fonds d'écran, je changerai l'aspect du Dock môa...


----------



## Sylow (3 Janvier 2010)

un petit coucou a tout le monde pour vous souhaiter une bonne et heureuse année,  je reviens de la montagne ! 

Pas mal tous ces nouveaux wall !


----------



## nico07 (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir et surtout bonne année 2010 à vous tous!!!
Pas mal du tout les derniers desk!! je sais bien que je ne suis pas sur le bon post pour vous demander un conseil qui n'a rien a voir avec la customisation mais je sais aussi que ce post est l'un des plus visiter et j'espère pouvoir y trouve de l'aide pour un petit problème qui n'est pas grave mais qui est genant en soit.
voila mon mon petit souci: depuis un certains et je ne sais pas pourquoi (peu être depuis 10.6.2) quand je veut supprimer un fichier, au lieu de se deplacer dans la corbeille où je pourrais le restaurer si je le souhaite ou bien la vider, il m'apparait une fenêtre de suppression immediate: voici le screenshot


oui c'est de l'italien voici la traduction: "est tu sur de vouloir supprimer les éléments sélectionner? ces 3 éléments seront supprimés immédiatement. l'action ne peut être annulée"

Comme vous pouvez vous doutez, il vaut mieux pas que je supprime par erreur sinon tampis pour moi...si quelqu'un peut m'aider sa serait sympa


----------



## Exit209 (3 Janvier 2010)

@ nico07 : Ca m'est arrivé aussi l'autre jour, mais aprés un redémarrage tout est revenu à la normal.


----------



## nico07 (3 Janvier 2010)

Exit209 a dit:


> @ nico07 : Ca m'est arrivé aussi l'autre jour, mais aprés un redémarrage tout est revenu à la normal.



 le problème c'est que j'ais deja redémarré pas mal de fois et rien n'as changer...


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Janvier 2010)

Ce serait pas dans les pref Finder, dernier onglet.. vidage securisé de la corbeille par hasard ?

EDIT : non rien a voir desole je sors :mouais:


----------



## nico07 (4 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ce serait pas dans les pref Finder, dernier onglet.. vidage securisé de la corbeille par hasard ?
> 
> EDIT : non rien a voir desole je sors :mouais:



j'ai déjà regarder mais sa n'a rien avoir, je sai plus quoi faire et sa me saoul légèrement...


----------



## Ralph_ (4 Janvier 2010)

Thargalt a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup !  Est ce que tu pourrais partager tes icones et ton wall stp ?


meme le adium?
wall : http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/2040/black_road.html
itunes : http://www.iconpaper.org/beats-by-dre/
adium : http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=224
skype : voir les packs stickers de david lanham je crois
mail : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=274533

bonne journée et desolé de ne pas avoir donné de réponse plus tot


----------



## starck (4 Janvier 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Salut starck !
> 
> Avec un tel fonds d'écran, je changerai l'aspect du Dock môa...



C est pas l envie qui m en manque mais je n arrive pas a le changer avec candybar, quand je fais un glissé/déposé bah il ce passe rien...?


----------



## Ralph_ (4 Janvier 2010)

utilise superdocker moi aussi, j'ai le même soucis depuis le passage à Snow Leopard


----------



## AnnC21 (4 Janvier 2010)

Pas de problème avec Liteicon sous SL pour moi


----------



## michio (4 Janvier 2010)

starck a dit:


> C est pas l envie qui m en manque mais je n arrive pas a le changer avec candybar, quand je fais un glissé/déposé bah il ce passe rien...?


Ca dépend des applications.
Pour les Apple (GarageBand, iMovie, ...), il suffit de sortir les anciennes icônes du Dock et après redémarrage remettre les nouvelles à la place.
Avec Candybar et Superdocker, no problemo sous SL.


----------



## wath68 (4 Janvier 2010)

Fond d'écran dispo sur http://www.gaia09.us


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

Lovely .


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Janvier 2010)

En accent anglais : lavlaeyyy

Magnifique.. merci pour le wallpaper.


----------



## michio (4 Janvier 2010)

Wath a beauty 

Et la citation est à la hauteur...


----------



## starck (4 Janvier 2010)

Voici mon nouveau dock grâce a votre aide et superdocker :style:


----------



## michio (4 Janvier 2010)

starck a dit:


> Voici mon nouveau dock grâce a votre aide et superdocker :style:


Y'a pas une erreur avec ton lien ?


----------



## AnnC21 (5 Janvier 2010)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai bidouillé l'icône firefox bleue et noir pour la passer en gris clair façon argenté et noir (bon, j'ai bêtement joué sur la saturation et les courbes hein...).





Si ça en intéresse certains je peux la mettre à dispo


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Janvier 2010)

Oui justement il y a 10mn je pensais a le faire : veux bien que tu me fasses economiser de l'energie 

Te&#351;ekkürler


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Pas avatar , c'est merdique ce film . (Sauf les effets 3d ).


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas avatar , c'est merdique ce film . (Sauf les effets 3d ).



Bah dans le genre bien merdique tu as Paranormal Activity aussi... 
Ah ? On me dit que je me trompe de topic... :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Janvier 2010)

Vu que j'aime bien mon bureau sur Windows 7.. j'ai copié.. je sais, impression de deja vu


----------



## AnnC21 (5 Janvier 2010)

Ok je vous met ça sur un ftp... 

http://dl.free.fr/pIeXOCxgr

Et j'ai aimé Avatar, mon côté amatrice de SF/fantasy + de fonds sous marins qui ressort, j'ai le droit non ?  (pas pour l'histoire pas transcendante, je suis d'accord, mais pour les paysages et bestioles en 3D... :love

Mais bon le fond d'écran est provisoire, j'attends qu'un ami me renvoie dans une meilleure rez' la photo que je voulais  (cf ma signature)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h49 ----------

Puisque mes images semblent enfin passer :mouais:







J'attends la photo en meilleure résolution, mais le copain photographe est pas du genre foudre de guerre :lol: (là j'ai piqué celle sur FB... )

Re edit : pourquoi ça marche pas ?


----------



## Fìx (5 Janvier 2010)

*Sur ton site d'hébergement :* Copies le dernier lien en bas
*Sur ce forum :* cliques sur ce bouton 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (dans la fenêtre te servant à écrire un message) pour l'insérer


----------



## AnnC21 (5 Janvier 2010)

Dire que pour la première fois de ma vie je mettais les miniatures plutôt que les liens directs parce que je croyais que vous préfériez :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (5 Janvier 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Dire que pour la première fois de ma vie je mettais les miniatures plutôt que les liens directs parce que je croyais que vous préfériez :rateau:



Tant que tes images ne dépassent pas 800 pixels de large et de haut, personne ne te dira rien!


Sinon on dit : merci mon c.. !


----------



## AnnC21 (5 Janvier 2010)

Pardon, merci :rose:


----------



## michio (5 Janvier 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Tant que tes images ne dépassent pas 800 pixels de large et de haut, personne ne te dira rien!
> 
> 
> Sinon on dit : merci mon c.. !


On t'a déjà dit de pas jouer avec les nioubes 


Bon, sinon, j'hésite à tenter l'install manuelle de Mirage sous SL (qui me fait chier pour la custo... et pour mon nouveau GPS :mouais pour transparentionner (beau, hein ) le Dock :
- http://dockulicious.com/docks/view/mirage
- http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16785139&p=12

Un danger quelconque selon vous ?


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Janvier 2010)

Pourquoi un soft pour faire ca 

Regarde ma signature, en 30s c'est fait :mouais: (si soucis MP moi)

Super AnnC21


----------



## starck (5 Janvier 2010)




----------



## youpla77 (5 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Kleinepopo (5 Janvier 2010)

starck a dit:


>



Ah! J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## michio (5 Janvier 2010)

Kleinepopo a dit:


> Ah! J'aime beaucoup !


Moi nossi !


----------



## Kleinepopo (5 Janvier 2010)

Tricheur ! :rateau:


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Janvier 2010)

Remis un dock plus "Mac"





PUTAIN LES ICONES Starck ! Lien please !


----------



## Kleinepopo (5 Janvier 2010)

Très joli aussi 
Nan mais ça se fait pas de réclamer comme ça !  :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (5 Janvier 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Dire que pour la première fois de ma vie je mettais les miniatures plutôt que les liens directs parce que je croyais que vous préfériez :rateau:







J'adore la photo, par contre je trouve qu'elle est gâchée par les icônes sur le bureau et par le dock trop grand (je le verrais bien à gauche).


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Janvier 2010)

si si 
faut dire qu;ils sont beaux qd meme :love:


----------



## Nyx0uf (5 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Remis un dock plus "Mac"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://forums.macg.co/customisation/vos-coups-de-coeur-172370-64.html


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Janvier 2010)

Merci


----------



## Sylow (5 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Remis un dock plus "Mac"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Superbe, je le trouve TRES CLASSE donc je pique 

Liens wall ? Icones ? skin bowtie ? dock ?  

faut vraiment que je la mette en noire ma barre des menue !!!


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Janvier 2010)

C'est parti !
Le Dock je met mon fameux Dock transparent (signature), mais je le met en 3D, pas en 2D.. donc ya que les reflets 
Ensuite le wall 
Ensuite theme Bowtie :love:
Et pour les icones, pour Apercu ca fait partie du lien que donne Starck ya 2 pages : lien
Icone GoogleTalk
Icone Skype
L'icone de Safari n'est autre que celui de Network Utility dans le dossier Utilitaires des applications de base
Mon icone d'RSS
L'icone iTunes dont je suis amoureux :love: (le gars file meme le psd :love
Et l'icone Finder qui est une serie complete (trop belle) pour les icones de dossiers -> ici


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2010)

Tu vois Phil ?!
J'ai raison de t'appeler Phil les bons tuyaux .


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Janvier 2010)

lol


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Janvier 2010)

Un petit de début d'année :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## starck (5 Janvier 2010)

Désolé de ne pas avoir répondu plus vite :rose:

Et voici: McLovin-Irish Gallery

Enjoy !


----------



## elric05 (6 Janvier 2010)

hello les amis,

je reviens vers vous pour un desk minimaliste cette fois ci.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

Vraiment un joli desk , c'est hyper cohérent les icones/wall etc .
Bravo !


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Janvier 2010)

Ouai c'est clair ! Superbe ! Tres harmonieux, meme pour le choix des polices


----------



## elric05 (6 Janvier 2010)

Merci Etienne et Phil pour vos commentaires 

Pour ceux que ca intéresse j'ai fais un wall inspiré du style Krink. N'hésitez pas à me le dire si vous voulez d'autres résolution.


----------



## Any (6 Janvier 2010)

Un petit nouveau depuis mon upgrade rien de bien passionnant ^^

[img=http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3017/capturedcran.th.png]


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

Pas mal à part que les icônes du Dock ne vont pas très bien ensembles.


----------



## starck (6 Janvier 2010)

Any a dit:


> Un petit nouveau depuis mon upgrade rien de bien passionnant ^^
> 
> [img=http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/3017/capturedcran.th.png]



J aime beaucoup le wall, il est très reposant...


----------



## elric05 (6 Janvier 2010)

starck a dit:


> J aime beaucoup le wall, il est très reposant...



Oui j'ai failli m'endormir devant le screen


----------



## mkiii (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,





Peu de personnalisation, mais ça me convient comme ça


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Janvier 2010)

Tres beau wall.. j'y mettrais juste un Dock un peu bleuté.. celui-ci ou celui-ci ou celui-la

Tout ca choppé la


----------



## Petira (7 Janvier 2010)

Il n'y a (toujours) pas de version Snow Leopard de Liteicon, j'ai pris la version Leopard...

Il fonctionne bien sous Snow Leopard?




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## elric05 (7 Janvier 2010)

Il me semble que sous SL on ne peut que changer les icones systeme comme finder par exemple. les icones des apps du genre itunes et co ne sont pas détecté, enfin je me trompe peut etre.


----------



## AnnC21 (7 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> J'adore la photo, par contre je trouve qu'elle est gâchée par les icônes sur le bureau et par le dock trop grand (je le verrais bien à gauche).



Merci , bon les 2 images (capture d'écran) ont sauté, j'ai que le HD et la pochette (qui va pas tarder à sauter non plus, c'était les trucs de mon vieil ordi à transférer) hein... 

Pour le dock, je l'aime bien en bas, par contre t'as raison je vais peut être le réduire un peu...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------




elric05 a dit:


> Il me semble que sous SL on ne peut que changer les icones systeme comme finder par exemple. les icones des apps du genre itunes et co ne sont pas détecté, enfin je me trompe peut etre.



Non c'est bien ça, les apps faut les changer à la mano...


----------



## Petira (7 Janvier 2010)

Je cherche le fond d'écran de tiger en 1280*800.
celui la: http://www.winsupersite.com/images/reviews/tiger_01.jpg

Une personne étant sous tiger pourait-elle me le donner?

Edit: c'est bon elle est dans snow leopard en fait.... dsl



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2010)

En fait il n'y a aucune customisation .


----------



## wath68 (7 Janvier 2010)

Lolll

Ce qui est drôle aussi, c'est le message posté à 14h10, mais l'heure sur la capture est 14h13.

"Nom de Zeus, Marty, nous sommes revenu du futur"


----------



## Ralph_ (8 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Lolll
> 
> Ce qui est drôle aussi, c'est le message posté à 14h10, mais l'heure sur la capture est 14h13.
> 
> "Nom de Zeus, Marty, nous sommes revenu du futur"


je me suis maté ce grand classique il y a 2 jours (les 3)

le 1er reste quand même le best!


----------



## alloja (8 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Lolll
> 
> Ce qui est drôle aussi, c'est le message posté à 14h10, mais l'heure sur la capture est 14h13.
> 
> "Nom de Zeus, Marty, nous sommes revenu du futur"



C'est normal, il a édité le message par la suite !


----------



## wath68 (8 Janvier 2010)

Bien vu, je n'avais pas fais attention.


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Janvier 2010)




----------



## VLF (9 Janvier 2010)

Jolie 217ae1 !

Où peut-on trouver tes icones de dossier iLife et iWork ?


----------



## scaryfan (9 Janvier 2010)

Oui, très joli !
J'aime bien le dock...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

Dommage que tu ne changes pas les icônes des applications et de la corbeille sinon c'est sympa .


----------



## starck (9 Janvier 2010)

@217ae1

Simple et efficace


----------



## 217ae1 (9 Janvier 2010)

VLF a dit:


> Jolie 217ae1 !
> 
> Où peut-on trouver tes icones de dossier iLife et iWork ?



ICI.



C0rentin a dit:


> Dommage que tu ne changes pas les icônes des applications et de la corbeille sinon c'est sympa .



je ne trouve malheureusement pas d'icônes qui me plaisent. :rose:
les blobs blanches pourraient être pas mal, mais j'en ai pas pour les dossiers ilife et iwork.

merci pour ces bons commentaires !


----------



## Yorwan (9 Janvier 2010)

@217ae1 :
Joli Desktop 

Pour les Blob Blanches, il y a un fichier .psd dans le pack, qui permet de faire ses propres icônes : à toi d'y mettre ce que tu veux  Et si tu maitrises pas Photoshop envoie moi un MP


----------



## starck (10 Janvier 2010)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

Original .


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Janvier 2010)

Ouai original  super sympa en tous cas 

@217ae1
Superbe Dock, tu as un lien ?


----------



## 217ae1 (10 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Superbe Dock, tu as un lien ?



je l'ai pris quelque part par ici, il s'appelle "Alu Curved 3D"


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2010)

Voilà mon nouveau :



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Lien pour le wall


----------



## scaryfan (10 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Voilà mon nouveau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sympa comme fonds...
Comment fais-tu pour mettre la date et l'heure ailleurs que dans le menu Pomme ???


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> C'est sympa comme fonds...
> Comment fais-tu pour mettre la date et l'heure ailleurs que dans le menu Pomme ???



Merci ! 

Pour l'heure et la date c'est GeekTool, va voir dans ce fil est cherche ton bonheur.


----------



## scaryfan (10 Janvier 2010)

Thanx ! 
En fait, je l'avais déjà téléchargé il y a quelques temps *Geektool*... mais pas eu le temps de m'y attarder...  ...


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Janvier 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Thanx !
> En fait, je l'avais déjà téléchargé il y a quelques temps *Geektool*... mais pas eu le temps de m'y attarder...  ...



Dans ce post tu as une video YouTube trés bien faite pour t'expliquer comment faire, je m'en suis fortement (pour pas dire totalement :rose inspiré.


----------



## elric05 (10 Janvier 2010)

starck a dit:


> :love:



J'adore les icones de ton dock :rateau:


----------



## starck (10 Janvier 2010)

elric05 a dit:


> J'adore les icones de ton dock :rateau:



C est par "ici" que ca ce passe


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Janvier 2010)

217ae1 a dit:


> je l'ai pris quelque part par ici, il s'appelle "Alu Curved 3D"



Merci


----------



## Kleinepopo (10 Janvier 2010)

Mais de rien ! 

Ah non mince c'était pas moi !


----------



## elric05 (12 Janvier 2010)

starck a dit:


> C est par "ici" que ca ce passe



Merci beaucoup


----------



## JustMeJulien (13 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Un desk à la sauce TrueBlood : http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/57/desktopvy.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Joli .


----------



## michio (13 Janvier 2010)

Ca y est, je vais faire des cauchemars toute la nuit :rateau:


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Janvier 2010)

Moi c'est pas des cauchemars


----------



## Exit209 (14 Janvier 2010)

Avec un fond d'écran comme ça, je me suis sentis obligé de supprimer le dock!


----------



## wath68 (14 Janvier 2010)

Un vieux fond d'écran, qui déprimait sur mon disque dur :




Wallpaper : Evening by Cerique


----------



## scaryfan (15 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Un vieux fond d'écran, qui déprimait sur mon disque dur :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut !

Comment fais-tu pour avoir la pochette du morceau que tu écoutes en bas à gauche ???


----------



## arno1x (15 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bonne année
depuis qques semaines je suis sous "Mahuntu de Carlos Wever" que j'ai arrangé pour leopard.
@+ arno


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Janvier 2010)

Superbe.


----------



## michio (15 Janvier 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Comment fais-tu pour avoir la pochette du morceau que tu écoutes en bas à gauche ???


Tu as tous les petits logiciels qui peuvent aller avec iTunes (TunesArt, Bowtie, ...)


----------



## wath68 (15 Janvier 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Comment fais-tu pour avoir la pochette du morceau que tu écoutes en bas à gauche ???



J'utilise Bowtie, mais comme l'a dit Michio, il y a aussi TunesArt (voir le forum "Aide iTunes", l'auteur y est présent et propose régulièrement des mises à jour)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Sublime Arno, le thème est très réussi .


----------



## Sylow (15 Janvier 2010)

arno1x a dit:


> Bonjour et bonne année
> depuis qques semaines je suis sous "Mahuntu de Carlos Wever" que j'ai arrangé pour leopard.
> @+ arno



j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Sylow (16 Janvier 2010)

histoire de...mais je ne trouve pas de beau wall en ce moment !


----------



## michio (16 Janvier 2010)

J'aime bien... en plus, ça va hyper bien avec Jaguar, Tiger, Leopard, SnowLeopard... 

Je prendrai bien l'image comme fond sur mon vieil iMac sous Jaguar , tu as un lien ?


----------



## arno1x (17 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> J'aime bien... en plus, ça va hyper bien avec Jaguar, Tiger, Leopard, SnowLeopard...
> 
> Je prendrai bien l'image comme fond sur mon vieil iMac sous Jaguar , tu as un lien ?



celui là?
http://www.hdwallpapers.in/digital_leopard-wallpapers.html


----------



## michio (17 Janvier 2010)

arno1x a dit:


> celui là?
> http://www.hdwallpapers.in/digital_leopard-wallpapers.html


Merci !


----------



## Petira (17 Janvier 2010)

arno1x a dit:


> celui là?
> http://www.hdwallpapers.in/digital_leopard-wallpapers.html



Merci j'en profite aussi !


----------



## wath68 (17 Janvier 2010)

*WAWAWOOOOOOOOOMMM*



 Tapisserie : Endless by GeorgeHarrison 


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Beau et simple 

Une envie de partir ?


----------



## wath68 (17 Janvier 2010)

THX

Yes, tracer la route, loin, très loin.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Je reste avec le même dock et les mêmes icônes dorénavant , ca me convient très bien .


----------



## Petira (17 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je reste avec le même dock et les mêmes icônes dorénavant , ca me convient très bien .



J'adooorrreee !!!! Je peux avoir un lien pour le télécharger stp?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Le wall ?

Ici : http://mikkoliini.deviantart.com/art/Candy-143585075

.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Ça faisait longtemps ...


----------



## michio (17 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> *WAWAWOOOOOOOOOMMM*
> 
> 
> 
>  Tapisserie : Endless by GeorgeHarrison 


Barrer la mention inutile 
"Sur la route "
"This is the road to Hell"
"Highway to hell"
"Born to be Wild"
"Stairway to Heaven"


----------



## Petira (17 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le wall ?
> 
> Ici : http://mikkoliini.deviantart.com/art/Candy-143585075
> 
> .



Merci :love:


----------



## michio (17 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je reste avec le même dock et les mêmes icônes dorénavant , ca me convient très bien .


Sympa, mais je trouve (ceci est un avis totalement personnel) que les bulles les plus claires "éblouissent" un peu trop et attirent l'oeil... (ahhhhh, la lumière, la lumière, la lumière m'attire... aïe, j'ma cogné à l'écran... )...
... du coup j'ai failli pas voir l'excellente programmation musicale


----------



## Petira (17 Janvier 2010)

C'est mon nouveau wall dorénavant ! Je l'aime trop ! Il a même remplacé mon wall d'Avatar, il fallait le faire !



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Au contraire , je trouve que les bulles blanches sont très légères et que donc le wall est plus sympa comme ça .


----------



## Petira (17 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Au contraire , je trouve que les bulles blanches sont très légères et que donc le wall est plus sympa comme ça .



Moi aussi, je trouve que ça donne du sens, ça représente des notes plus fortes que d'autres, comme si chaque bulle représente une note d'une mélodie...

Je m'emporte la, total love sur ce wall, waaa c'est troooopppp bbeeaauu !!! :love::love::love:


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Janvier 2010)

Reprise d'un ancien wall... merci pour ton wall wath c'est mon prochain... magnifique...





Wall : Time_Wallpaper_by_myINQI


----------



## wath68 (17 Janvier 2010)

michio a dit:


> Barrer la mention inutile
> "Sur la route "
> "This is the road to Hell"
> "Highway to hell"
> ...



"Hit the road, Jack, and don't you come back no more, no more, no more, no more..."



Très jolies toutes ces captures, sur les 2 dernières pages, bravo à vous.


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Janvier 2010)

J'ai repris le wall mis en coup de coeur par Corentin et cité un ou deux posts au-dessus :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps ...



Rose et ultra simple, le temps passe mais l'adepte du "dépouillé" non. Sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Vielen dank .


----------



## Ralph_ (18 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps ...



je n'arrive plus à mettre la main sur ces icones, tu aurais un lien stp?
________________




Dites les pros de QS, il y a moyen d'assigner une touche pour activer/désactiver le Bluetooth? j'ai ouvert pour la première fois le programme aujourd'hui, et j'avouerai que c'est un peu le bordel...

Sinon, est ce qu'il y aurait un moyen de faire disparaitre l'icone de la batterie une fois que celle ci est chargée?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Hop .


----------



## wath68 (18 Janvier 2010)

À ce propos, un deuxième pack additionnel est sorti, Flurry Extras 2 :
http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/flr2


----------



## Ralph_ (18 Janvier 2010)

superbe les gars! et sinon concernant le BT et quicskilver?

EDIT : en attendant une réponse...




faut que je trouve de meilleures stacks


----------



## wath68 (18 Janvier 2010)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Janvier 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> faut que je trouve de meilleures stacks


Done!


----------



## OOAntonOO (19 Janvier 2010)

217ae1 a dit:


>


Salut, un lien pour le fond par hasard ?

Merci


----------



## Elesthor (19 Janvier 2010)

Pas mal pas mal =)


Sa fsait longtemps que j'était pas venu tien^^


----------



## arno1x (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
Pour le poste 10092, merci pour vos compliments qui me vont droit au coeur. 
arno


----------



## prouve (20 Janvier 2010)

Ouaw superbe Ralph, en particuliers les icones de stacks, comment on fait ?

voici le mien, c'est pas customisé, sauf quelques icônes ^^


----------



## Ralph_ (20 Janvier 2010)

prouve a dit:


> Ouaw superbe Ralph, en particuliers les icones de stacks, comment on fait ?
> 
> voici le mien, c'est pas customisé, sauf quelques icônes ^^


tu as vraiment besoin de tous ces icones sur la barre la haut? ejecter ça se fait au clavier, pareil que le volume, time machine, suffit de brancher ton disque dur et il fait la sauvegarde (pour voir le statut, a la limite tu peux mater dans preferences système), pour la date, depuis snow leopard, tu n'as plus besoin d'avoir le plugin que tu as installé.

pour les stacks, je les trouves sur internet, et ensuite je les renommes de façon a ce que le nom soit vide, il se met alors en premier dans les documents de la stack et ça passe tout seul


----------



## prouve (20 Janvier 2010)

je suis un novice sous Mac donc je connais pas encore les trucs pour customiser 

merci du tuyaui


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Janvier 2010)

prouve tu peux me donner le nom de ton pack d'icones pour les dossiers que tu nous montres avec le stack pls ?


----------



## kenell (20 Janvier 2010)

Le mien en ce moment :


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2010)

kenell a dit:


> Le mien en ce moment :



Un peu chargé à mon goût, mais superbe.


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Janvier 2010)

Pareil..

Petit essai de BumpTop suite a une news de MacG 

J'en suis a mes tous debuts avec ca (le logiciel aussi d'ailleurs)..


----------



## michio (21 Janvier 2010)

Sympa ça !
J'vais tester aussi...


----------



## Sylow (21 Janvier 2010)

kenell a dit:


> Le mien en ce moment :




superbe wall et le dock va tres bien avec (un peu chargé!)

Lien pour le wall ?


 @ Phil : Je m'en doutais que cette news macgé allez te faire tester ce bureau 3D


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2010)

A moi, 



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> A moi,
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



Tiens, un cochon volant !


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> A moi



J'adore ! :love:

Un tit lien pour le wall please ?


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> J'adore ! :love:
> 
> Un tit lien pour le wall please ?



Merci, va voir dans le post "coup de coeur" je viens juste de le poster.


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Janvier 2010)

Merci..

Moi ca m'a gonflé l'autre truc.. pas assez au point.





Wall : Hebus


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2010)

La photo du matou (on dirait le mien) est superbe : je la prends :love:

Par contre les icones de ton dock sont moins visible.


----------



## wath68 (21 Janvier 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> A moi,
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



Excellent.
Je ne sais pas si ça a quelque chose à voir avec (je ne suis pas encore allé voir le post des Coups de Coeur), mais cela me fait trop penser à Animals, des Pink Floyd.
J'adore.

Edit (après passage dans les Coups de Coeur) : ha ben voilà, j'avais raison lol.
En même temps, des cochons volants, y'en a pas 36000
 Grouiiiik

Comme je suis en pleine période Floydienne (cf. mon wallpaper), je prend direct.
Merci pour la découverte.


----------



## Petira (21 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci..
> 
> Moi ca m'a gonflé l'autre truc.. pas assez au point.
> 
> ...



J'adore aussi la photo du chat, je prends le wall également !


----------



## prouve (21 Janvier 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> tu as vraiment besoin de tous ces icones sur la barre la haut? ejecter ça se fait au clavier, pareil que le volume, time machine, suffit de brancher ton disque dur et il fait la sauvegarde (pour voir le statut, a la limite tu peux mater dans preferences système), pour la date, depuis snow leopard, tu n'as plus besoin d'avoir le plugin que tu as installé.
> 
> pour les stacks, je les trouves sur internet, et ensuite je les renommes de façon a ce que le nom soit vide, il se met alors en premier dans les documents de la stack et ça passe tout seul



j'ai téléchargé un stack au format PNG mais j'arrive pas à le renommer pour qu'il soit vide, même en activant les fichiers via Onyx, et en relançant le dock, j'ai pas l'image du stack :/
meme avec du ICNS j'arrive pas :/


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Excellent.
> Je ne sais pas si ça a quelque chose à voir avec (je ne suis pas encore allé voir le post des Coups de Coeur), mais cela me fait trop penser à Animals, des Pink Floyd.
> J'adore.
> 
> ...




Tout à fait ça Wath c'est du PF; trouver sur MacTheme.


----------



## kenell (21 Janvier 2010)

kenell a dit:


> Le mien en ce moment :



Lien vers Wallpaper : InterfaceLift

Un peu chargé, mais à part photobooth, tout me sert...


----------



## Ralph_ (21 Janvier 2010)

prouve a dit:


> j'ai téléchargé un stack au format PNG mais j'arrive pas à le renommer pour qu'il soit vide, même en activant les fichiers via Onyx, et en relançant le dock, j'ai pas l'image du stack :/
> meme avec du ICNS j'arrive pas :/


met des espaces pour le nom


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Janvier 2010)

Back to basics 





Personne pour répondre à ma question en ce qui concerne Quicksilver? Je souhaiterais activer desactiver le bluetooth depuis une combinaison au clavier et avoir une notif growl pour me le dire. Possible or not?

merci par avance


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2010)

prouve a dit:


> Ouaw superbe Ralph, en particuliers les icones de stacks, comment on fait ?
> 
> voici le mien, c'est pas customisé, sauf quelques icônes ^^



Moi, ce qui m'intéresse c'est le lien pour le fond d'écran.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Back to basics



Pas mal mais le CyberDuck jure .


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Janvier 2010)

il était ouvert pendant la capture, sinon il est pas la


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Salut !

Quelqu'un sait comment le type change la police et quels-sont les dossiers utilisés ? http://wowzera.deviantart.com/art/Buck-Five-136295485

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Silk sans doute et les icônes peut-être celles-ci.


----------



## wath68 (23 Janvier 2010)

Le thème est Caesar for Snow Leopard





Il y a ça aussi, pour iTunes : http://itunes-skins.com/caesar-itunes-9/

Pour les icônes de dossiers, aucune idée, désolé.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Je parle de la police d'écriture en fait .
Si quelqu'un sait comment la changer .

Merci wath pour caesar pour iTunes 9 , je le cherche depuis 2 heures .
C0rentin , merci pour le nom des dossiers .


----------



## wath68 (23 Janvier 2010)

Normalement la police se changera avec le thème, enfin il me semble.
Son nom est NeutraFace


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2010)

Non , j'ai le thème caesar et la police est celle d'origine


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Janvier 2010)

Wall : LA

Police noire : volontaire 
Dock : Dragthing


----------



## Exit209 (24 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


>



Waouw!


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Wall : LA
> 
> Police noire : volontaire
> Dock : Dragthing



Superbe !


----------



## michio (24 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


>


Une fois de plus, superbe Phil !


----------



## kanak (24 Janvier 2010)

prouve a dit:


> Ouaw superbe Ralph, en particuliers les icones de stacks, comment on fait ?
> 
> voici le mien, c'est pas customisé, sauf quelques icônes ^^



C'est joli mais une remarque:

Pourquoi vouloir "frenchiser" tout et n'importe quoi? (et a ne vaut pas uniquement pour toi)

Quand j'ai vu un accent sur ton disque "Snow Leopard" j'ai fait de grands yeux.

C'est soit "Snow Leopard" soit "Léopard des neige"

Et encore, le soft s'appelle "Snow Leopard" alors le traduire en francais devrait etre interdit.

On appelle pas "Apple" par Pomme.

Ce n'est pas uniquement pour toi mais cette manie de tout vouloir traduire m'agace vraiment.

Tout comme les titres de films !


----------



## Sylow (24 Janvier 2010)

Chacun fait ce qu'il veut, il y a déjà assez de "règlement de compte" dans les autres sections du forum, c'est un des seul endroit où l'on peut garder une certaine liberté à poster sans être polluer pour le bien de soi même


@ Phil : pas fan du vert mais vraiment très élégant , c'est classe !! Wath doit être amoureux ^^


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour vos remarques !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Comme vous dîtes, sublime Phil !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h25 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Non , j'ai le thème caesar et la police est celle d'origine



Avec Silk sans doute.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Ok , merci .

EDIT : pas compatible snow.


----------



## TiiG (24 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour le wall Phil, trop beau !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ok , merci .
> 
> EDIT : pas compatible snow.



TinkerTool ?


----------



## Ralph_ (24 Janvier 2010)

superbe phil!


----------



## wath68 (24 Janvier 2010)

Effectivement, vraiment vraiment très jolie macro, Phil.



*ptinouvo :*




Fond d'écran dispo sur PixelGirl


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Janvier 2010)

Pas mal Wath,  toujours "suggestif" tes walls.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2010)

Très joli Wath :love:.


----------



## Le docteur (24 Janvier 2010)

Question con : quelqu'un saurait-il comment redonner le look de Tiger à SL ???


----------



## HAL-9000 (24 Janvier 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Question con



Tu as bien fait de le stipuler


----------



## Ralph_ (24 Janvier 2010)

pour le dock--> Onyx

après les wall sont toujours dans SL

pour la barre des taches, doit bien y avoir un thème qui traine quelque part


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Janvier 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> TinkerTool ?



AH MON DIEU MERCI ! Depuis des lustres je veux changer la police !!


----------



## igor34 (25 Janvier 2010)

kenell a dit:


> Le mien en ce moment :



Classe le dock et les icons ... un petit link peut être ?  

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> AH MON DIEU MERCI ! Depuis des lustres je veux changer la police !!



TinkerTool fonctionne à moitié chez moi .


----------



## michio (25 Janvier 2010)

igor34 a dit:


> Classe le dock et les icons ... un petit link peut être ?
> 
> Merci


C'est blob au mieux[/url

Il y a le psd donc facile à personnaliser (ou pour les icônes)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Question con : quelqu'un saurait-il comment redonner le look de Tiger à SL ???



La barre des menus oui, ici.


----------



## nadim06150 (25 Janvier 2010)

bonjour,

j'aimerais un ptit conseil svp : je vois sur plusieurs desk , des personnes qui on la musique qui s'affiche sur le bureau comme j'ai pu voir avec mika etc... j'aimerais savoir comment faire 

merci d'avace


----------



## michio (25 Janvier 2010)

nadim06150 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> j'aimerais un ptit conseil svp : je vois sur plusieurs desk , des personnes qui on la musique qui s'affiche sur le bureau comme j'ai pu voir avec mika etc... j'aimerais savoir comment faire
> 
> merci d'avace


Plein de petits logiciels font ça très bien (TunesArt, Bowtie, ...).


----------



## Le docteur (25 Janvier 2010)

C'est les fenêtres que je voulais changer ;(


----------



## Rorold (26 Janvier 2010)

Salut à tous ! Voici le mien en ce moment :


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Janvier 2010)

très sympa si ce n'est les icones dans la barre des taches qui sont de trop (a mon gout)

tu as des touches raccourcis sur ton clavier pour play/pause etc 

ton dock est vraiment petit ou ut as un grand écran?


----------



## Rorold (26 Janvier 2010)

Merci du compliment ! 

Le screenshot est pris de mon MacBook Pro 13 pouces, sinon j'utilise un écran 24 pouces sur mon bureau. Les icônes sont petites sur le 13 pouces car je masque rarement le dock quand je ne suis pas connecté sur mon écran externe mais je les agrandis sur le 24 pouces.

Je sais bien pour les touches sur le clavier pour contrôler iTunes mais je trouve "You control Tunes" bien pratique pour noter les morceaux à la volée..


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Janvier 2010)

Sympa la police (et sa couleur et tout) de l'heure avec GeekTool !
Perso j'aime beaucoup l'ensemble a part la barre de menu (idem)


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Janvier 2010)

crackage de plomb, révision pour les partiels de merde à 5h du math...vivement vendredi midi!


----------



## kanak (26 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Chacun fait ce qu'il veut, il y a déjà assez de "règlement de compte" dans les autres sections du forum, c'est un des seul endroit où l'on peut garder une certaine liberté à poster sans être polluer pour le bien de soi même
> 
> 
> @ Phil : pas fan du vert mais vraiment très élégant , c'est classe !! Wath doit être amoureux ^^



Je ne regle pas mes comptes, je contaste. Et je l'ai precise.
Je ne me permettrais pas de juger.

Quelqu'un aurait pu me reprendre et commencer une conversation logique sur le sujet...
Mais je n'en attendais pas plus.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

On est pas là pour débattre sur ça , point.


----------



## Rorold (26 Janvier 2010)

Me revoilà avec un screenshot sur le 24 pouces avec un peu de tri dans la barre des tâches !

J'ai viré les contrôleurs pour iTunes, j'ai juste gardé les étoiles !


----------



## Sylow (26 Janvier 2010)

Rorold a dit:


> Salut à tous ! Voici le mien en ce moment :



J'adore ! Tres sobre et je trouve que malgré la présence de beaucoup d'icones dans le dock ça lui donne de "la gueule" 

Mais trop d'icones dans la barre des menus 

Superbe


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Janvier 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> crackage de plomb, révision pour les partiels de merde à 5h du math...vivement vendredi midi!



Alcoolo


----------



## michio (26 Janvier 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> crackage de plomb, révision pour les partiels de merde à 5h du math...vivement vendredi midi!


'tain, si t'attaque à la Vodka dès 5h du mat, ça doit être quelque chose à l'heure de l'apéro !

D'ailleurs, puisqu'on en parle...


----------



## Sylow (26 Janvier 2010)

c'est normal si je vois deux bouteilles sur le wall ? :rateau: Le fait de regarder me fait tourner la tête ^^. 

En parlant de partiels, je suis en pleine révisions, et le pire c'est que j'ai enfin trouver une inspiration pour mon futur wall...je prends mon mal en patience !


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> J'adore ! Tres sobre et je trouve que malgré la présence de beaucoup d'icones dans le dock ça lui donne de "la gueule"
> 
> Mais trop d'icones dans la barre des menus
> 
> Superbe



+1, un peu trop d'icone dans la barre de menu.

Tu as un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## alloja (26 Janvier 2010)

Puisque Phil1982 m'a suggéré une 'tite perso...


			
				Phil1982 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre alloja je trouve que tes dossiers bleu font tache dans ton  Dock.. pourquoi pas une tite perso



... et que Littlebrain ne trouvait rien de spécial à mon bureau à part iStat menus et la zolie photo...


			
				Littlebrain a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, au risque de passer pour un gros blaireau, je ne vois pas ce  qu'il y a de spécial sur ton bureau, en dehors du fond d'écran et des  témoins dans la barre de menu...
> 
> Jolie photo ceci dit.


... c'est désormais chose faite !   :love: Mon Mac est customisé ! Bon, je ne suis peut être pas aller chercher bien loin, mais bon.

Wallpaper : Dashboard Pro
Icons : Float
Dock : Eclipse

PS : Ça ne se voit pas sur la capture, mais le thème à également changé...
Thème : Vitae for Snow Leopard


----------



## Rorold (26 Janvier 2010)

Hop hop hop voici le lien de mon wallpaper : http://cgink.deviantart.com/art/Wallpaper-iDesk-86695036


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2010)

Rorold a dit:


> Hop hop hop voici le lien de mon wallpaper : http://cgink.deviantart.com/art/Wallpaper-iDesk-86695036



Merci


----------



## Mac in black (26 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> J'adore ! Tres sobre et je trouve que malgré la présence de beaucoup d'icones dans le dock ça lui donne de "la gueule"
> 
> Mais trop d'icones dans la barre des menus
> 
> Superbe



Quel est le plug-in qui te permet d'avoir l'heure et la date sur ton bureau ???
Merci


----------



## palmagora (26 Janvier 2010)

Mac in black a dit:


> Quel est le plug-in qui te permet d'avoir l'heure et la date sur ton bureau ???
> Merci



C'est GeekTools. Tu pourras trouver un Tuto ici : http://gonzague.me/geek-tool-mac-os

Enjoy !!


----------



## Sylow (26 Janvier 2010)

alloja a dit:


> Puisque Phil1982 m'a suggéré une 'tite perso...
> 
> 
> ... et que Littlebrain ne trouvait rien de spécial à mon bureau à part iStat menus et la zolie photo...
> ...



j'aime moins, pas assez de couleurs à mon goût


----------



## Mac in black (26 Janvier 2010)

palmagora a dit:


> C'est GeekTools. Tu pourras trouver un Tuto ici : http://gonzague.me/geek-tool-mac-os
> 
> Enjoy !!



MERCI !!!!!!
EDIT : En plus sur le blog de Gonzague ! Etrange que je ne l'ai pas vu !


----------



## alloja (26 Janvier 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> j'aime moins, pas assez de couleurs à mon goût


Rectifié !
Wallpaper : Gentle Caress
Le reste n'a pas changé.


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Janvier 2010)

Trés jolie wall alloja, même si la bar de menu est un trop "pleine" à mon goût.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2010)

J'aime bien également .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> C'est les fenêtres que je voulais changer ;(



Tant pis .


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Janvier 2010)

Super ton premier alloja, j'aime beaucoup le wall !

_Et merci pour les liens _

Moi je suis en traaaaainnn de changer toutes les polices. Mon dieu corentin MERCI !! :love:
Mais d'ailleurs tu sais pas comment changer la police du Finder (barre laterale) et la police de la menubar ?

'ci


----------



## scherel (26 Janvier 2010)

Quand on aime on ne change pas...ou pas beaucoup 

http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1453/hudstyle.png


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Janvier 2010)

Cool et bien fini selon moi


----------



## scherel (26 Janvier 2010)

Merci Phil ça fait plaisir


----------



## Any (27 Janvier 2010)

Rien de bien nouveaux mais je suis toujours la ^^


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Quand on aime on ne change pas...ou pas beaucoup
> 
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1453/hudstyle.png




Super jolie et sobre bravo !


----------



## scaryfan (27 Janvier 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Quand on aime on ne change pas...ou pas beaucoup
> 
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1453/hudstyle.png



Comment fais-tu pour avoir le menu gris comme cela et la pomme Apple colorée ??? 
Bon, je vois que tu es sous OS 10.5... et non sous SL... cela est-il possible aussi ?


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Janvier 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Quand on aime on ne change pas...ou pas beaucoup
> 
> http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/1453/hudstyle.png


vraiment superbe, un petit tuto pour tout (météo, écritures, geektool etc.) serait très sympa de ta part 

merci par avance


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Janvier 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Comment fais-tu pour avoir le menu gris comme cela et la pomme Apple colorée ???
> Bon, je vois que tu es sous OS 10.5... et non sous SL... cela est-il possible aussi ?



+1 pour la pomme colorée.


----------



## scherel (27 Janvier 2010)

Bah les gars ça fait plaisir de voir qu'on aime son boulot du coup je vous fait sans probleme le pti recap de vos questions:

Alors on répond dans l'ordre:

@scaryfan:  pour la pomme et la barre de menu grise (c'est bien ça ta question?) il faut bidouiller le fichier Sartfile.bin avec themepark.
En cherchant sur google tu trouveras ton bonheur (ya une page sur macthemes mais je m'en rappelle plus donc peut etre que les grands sages comme Phil ou Wath pourront te les ressortir )


@Ralph: alors je n'utilise pas du tout GeekTool. La météo c'est WeatherDock 2 que tu trouveras ici: http://www.alwintroost.nl/?id=52
et pour les écritures en fond c'est Stattoo:  http://www.panic.com/stattoo/

Voilà c'est à peu près tout en tous cas je sais que j'ai galéré pour la pomme  et la barre de menu grise (éditée avec photoshop) mais je peux toujours uploader les fichiers si nécessaire.

Bon allez fin des partiels ce soir c'est AAAAAAPPPPEEEEEEERRRROOOOOOO


----------



## wath68 (27 Janvier 2010)

Désolé, je ne change pas ma barre de menus.
Il faut demander à Phil, le spécialiste.


J'en profite pour ...



&#8226; Heure et date : Geektool
&#8226; Fond d'écran : The Rise of a Planet II by Taenaron sur DeviantArt, un peu modifié.


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Janvier 2010)

Pour la pomme rétro suffit, scherel, que tu ouvres ThemePark, puis ton SArtFile et que tu glisses ta pomme colorée en dehors (sur le bureau) et voila, tu auras ton .png sur le bureau, et apres tu peux faire partager 

Concernant le gris de la menubar pareil : tu le glisses sur le bureau (fichier 116 ou 104 si mes souvenirs sont bons)..


----------



## Sylow (28 Janvier 2010)

Superbe Wath, autant je trouvais tes anciens wall un peu simple autant celui la...

quel est ton theme bowtie ?

Merci


----------



## michio (28 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


>


Magnifique !


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Janvier 2010)

Suis d'accord.. lui ai piqué son wall.. d'ailleurs si tu peux partager le retouché please


----------



## AnnC21 (28 Janvier 2010)

Idem, trop beau le wall :love:


----------



## wath68 (28 Janvier 2010)

:rose: Merci à  vous.



Sylow a dit:


> Superbe Wath, autant je trouvais tes anciens wall un peu simple autant celui la...


lol oui, c'est clair qu'il y a une différence, et pour tout avouer, les fonds simples me manquent déjà. 



Sylow a dit:


> quel est ton theme bowtie ?
> 
> Merci


Le thème Bowtie c'est Snowtie Fill by Calum Smith.

Pour le fond d'écran modifié, deux-trois coups de crayon noir avec Acorn (ou Photoshop pour les riches) et le tour est joué.


----------



## AnnC21 (28 Janvier 2010)

Aaaaaaah bon sang merci pour Acorn !

Je n'avais pas encore trouvé de soft léger et gratuit qui me permette de garder mes réflexes de photofiltre/photoshop sous windaube, c'est fait...  (en attendant de choper toshop pour mac )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2010)

J'aime beaucoup Wath .


----------



## chafpa (28 Janvier 2010)

Question de newbie in Mac :

- Comment peut-on remettre les icônes par défaut quand on les a changé sans les sauvegarder ? 

PS : J'ai bien une sauvegarde sur Time Capsule mais ne connait pas le fichier/dossier a changer


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Janvier 2010)

Tu dois bien avoir un iContainer qui traine qqpart sur le web....

EDIT : Merci PirateBay


----------



## kanak (28 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Question de newbie in Mac :
> 
> - Comment peut-on remettre les icônes par défaut quand on les a changé sans les sauvegarder ?
> 
> PS : J'ai bien une sauvegarde sur Time Capsule mais ne connait pas le fichier/dossier a changer



Meme soucis: j'ai voulut restorer mon dock mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas celui d'origine


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Janvier 2010)

Je remets ca en fait pour montrer les icones d'iAndrew (a droite sur la barre de menu) avec un fond foncé et une barre transparente.
Je trouve ca sympa.. ils sont noirs mais degradés legerement... une idée comme ca en passant..
Et le Dock c'est le HUD de DragThing en quasi totalement transparent..


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2010)

Si vous voulez la barre de menu en noir avec les icônes de droite en blanc alors il vous faut regarder là.


----------



## chafpa (29 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Tu dois bien avoir un iContainer qui traine qqpart sur le web....
> 
> EDIT : Merci PirateBay


Merci pour le lien mais je n'ai pas encore réussi à télécharger le container depuis mon portable sous Windows 

J'ai installé Candybar en période d'essai et j'ai copié le dossier (contenu dans Candybar) de "Backup Icons 10.5" sur le bureau. Ensuite, avec Candybar, j'ai remis les icônes d'origine.

Tout est (presque) bien car j'ai la plie "Documents" qui s'affiche avec l'icône du 1er document contenu dans le dossier par dessus.

J'ai fais plusieurs redémarrage sans succès.

Si quelqu'un a une solution, merci d'avance 

*Edit : Je viens de lire la réponse sur un autre topic : Clic droit sur l'icône de la pile documents > Afficher comme dossier !
* 
Excusez la question du newbie qui vient d'entrer à l'école du Mac à un âge .... avancé :rose:


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Janvier 2010)

Et quand tu voudras remettre des icones specifiques telechargés depuis internet pour les stacks (genre un joli panier), tu recliqueras au meme endroit..


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Je remets ca en fait pour montrer les icones d'iAndrew (a droite sur la barre de menu) avec un fond foncé et une barre transparente.
> Je trouve ca sympa.. ils sont noirs mais degradés legerement... une idée comme ca en passant..
> Et le Dock c'est le HUD de DragThing en quasi totalement transparent..



C'est magnifique, quoiqu'un peu sombre mais tout de même .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

Rafraîchissant :love:.


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> .



J'aurais mis un dock transparent, sinon il me plait bien.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2010)

J'aime bien le dock actuel , le tout ressort très bien.


----------



## pod (29 Janvier 2010)

bonsoir,

je cherche un moyen de modifier la petite pastille rouge qui indique le nombre de mail.

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Janvier 2010)

Logiquement dans le nouveau mail de Snow Leopard tu as cette option dans le premier onglet des prefs.


----------



## pod (30 Janvier 2010)

non il n'y a rien
je pensais plutot a un .png a modifier peut etre ?


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Janvier 2010)

click droit sur mail app, afficher le contenu du paquet, contents, ressources, dragbadge

normalement ça devrait etre bon mais je n'ai pas testé

sinon tu as ca http://www.macg.co/labo/voir/127085/test-de-dockstar


----------



## pod (30 Janvier 2010)

MErci Ralph, en fait l appli DockStar permet de changer la couleur (entre autres options) moi je voulais vraiment changer la forme et l'apparence comme sur l'iphone.
sinon, j'ai bien trouvé les dragbadge, j'ai beau les modifier par photoshop et les remplacer, lis restent comme a l'origine...
je pensais d'ailleurs trouver ces dragbadge ailleurs que dans mail vu que ce se sont des badge utilisé pour toute les applications avec notifications, comme par exemple Adium, quand je recois un message c'est exactement la meme pastille ...
merci pour ton aide en tout cas


----------



## Maximouse (30 Janvier 2010)

DockStar permet aussi de changer la forme, certes seules 6 choix sont disponibles mais deux sont proches de l'iphone


----------



## pod (30 Janvier 2010)

merci, je vais voir ca.
et comment fait on sur snow leopard pour changer la police du systeme ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

TinkerTool.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

TinkerTool ne fonctionne pas sous snow du moins.
Testé sur plusieurs Mac.


----------



## pickwick (30 Janvier 2010)

Chez moi cela semble fonctionner sous SL et mon mac mini
TinkerTool comme cet autre programme d'ailleurs TinkerTool system
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/21156


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2010)

Chez moi non : je n'ai jamais la barre de taches ou le finder avec la bonne police  .


----------



## pod (30 Janvier 2010)

je vais tester ca tout de suite, je suis sur SL 10.6.2 ...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (30 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

http://forums.macg.co/5302822-post9418.html
http://forums.macg.co/5309758-post9532.html

Y'a possibilité que quelqu'un les upload ailleurs, please! RS fait des siennes!

Merci!


----------



## Any (31 Janvier 2010)

pod a dit:


> MErci Ralph, en fait l appli DockStar permet de changer la couleur (entre autres options) moi je voulais vraiment changer la forme et l'apparence comme sur l'iphone.
> sinon, j'ai bien trouvé les dragbadge, j'ai beau les modifier par photoshop et les remplacer, lis restent comme a l'origine...
> je pensais d'ailleurs trouver ces dragbadge ailleurs que dans mail vu que ce se sont des badge utilisé pour toute les applications avec notifications, comme par exemple Adium, quand je recois un message c'est exactement la meme pastille ...
> merci pour ton aide en tout cas




popopop pour adium si tu modifies le badge dans les ressources sa marche je l'ai fait ^^

Mais c'est vrai pour certaines applications comme transmission tu ne peux pas les changer car le logiciel fait appel a des ressources déjà sur le mac ^^


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Janvier 2010)

Darkpedro  :

http://www.box.net/shared/icfr7pdyrh

http://www.box.net/shared/z44azaxi1r


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

Bon, j'utilise TinkerTool pour changer les polices. 
1/Il fonctionne sous SL 10.6.2
2/Il change la police partout sauf dans la barre de menu ou barre de tache.
Une idée pour y arriver ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (31 Janvier 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Darkpedro  :
> 
> http://www.box.net/shared/icfr7pdyrh
> 
> http://www.box.net/shared/z44azaxi1r



Merci! Par contre, dans les icônes de la barre de tâche, il y a quelque icônes propres aux applications que j'utilise qui restent noires (GimmeSomeTune, iStat MenuBar entre autreS...). Mais le plus gênant, ça reste la date qui reste en noir (dim. 31 janv. 10:59 <--- affiché sur la barre de menu)

Une solution?


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2010)

- Crédits à Georg Rabensteiner et Psychopulse pour leurs 2 fonds d'écran (Squarez et Childhood).


----------



## Exit209 (31 Janvier 2010)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Merci! Par contre, dans les icônes de la barre de tâche, il y a quelque icônes propres aux applications que j'utilise qui restent noires (GimmeSomeTune, iStat MenuBar entre autreS...). Mais le plus gênant, ça reste la date qui reste en noir (dim. 31 janv. 10:59 <--- affiché sur la barre de menu)
> 
> Une solution?



Pour la date, il faut utiliser iStat, tu peux choisir la couleur de la police.


----------



## Sylow (31 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> - Crédits à Georg Rabensteiner et Psychopulse pour leurs 2 fonds d'écran (Squarez et Childhood).



Superbe ! Tres élégant je trouve ! 

Tu utilises quoi pour avoir les notifications de mails ? 

Merci !


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2010)

Merci. 

Il y a 3 scripts Geektool.
Un pour iTunes, un pour l'heure et la date, et un pour Mail.

Pour Mail : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/messaging/visual-or-audio-unread-email-message/


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2010)

Magnifique Wath :love:

Sinon pour TinkerTool, patientez ...

This version adds preliminary support for Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard. Full support will be added when the new operating system has matured.


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Il y a 3 scripts Geektool.
> Un pour iTunes, un pour l'heure et la date, et un pour Mail.
> ...




Si je comprends bien, il faut que je sauvegarde un fichier AppleScript qui sera lancé par une commande dans GeekTool, hors mon problème et que je ne trouve pas AppleScript sur mon Mac....comment je fais ?


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2010)

Dossier Applications / Utilitaires / Éditeur AppleScript.app


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Dossier Applications / Utilitaires / Éditeur AppleScript.app



C'est sur que si je cherche AppleScript tout seul je vais pas trouver :rose:. Merci Wath.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h29 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Il y a 3 scripts Geektool.
> Un pour iTunes, un pour l'heure et la date, et un pour Mail.
> ...



Lequel tu utilise ou tu prends comme base pour iTunes ?


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2010)

J'ai suivi cette méthode : http://forums.macg.co/5175528-post48.html

Merci C0rentin


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Janvier 2010)

Wath, est-ce que tu pourrais me dire comment avoir l'effet d'ombre dans geektool... car la petite case a cocher pour "shadow" ne s'active que lorsque tu mets un fond a la "fenetre" de ton shell et je suppose alors que l'ombre s'applique a la "fenetre" entiere..

Je n'arrive a avoir l'ombre que sur les caracteres...

Merci !

Et by the way.. magnifique.


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2010)

Merci.

Je n'ai rien fais de spécial, à part juste activer les ombres de la police


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Janvier 2010)

Puree je savais bien que j'avais vu ca un jour... depuis longtemps j'ai pas agrandi la fenetre des polices du coup je voyais pas que yavait ces options 

Merci !


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Janvier 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> J'ai suivi cette méthode : http://forums.macg.co/5175528-post48.html
> 
> Merci C0rentin



Merci à vous 2.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (1 Février 2010)

Voilà j'ai fait mes début sur geektool (je retouche un peu de commande unix ça fait plaisir )






Alors ?


----------



## wath68 (1 Février 2010)

Personnellement, je trouve que la police d'écriture ne va pas du tout avec ce fond d'écran.
Je pense qu'avec ce style de fond, une police plus classique s'intégrerait mieux qu'une fantaisiste.

Ça n'engage que moi, bien sur.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2010)

Je ne sais pas quoi mettre en icônes , j'adore le wall par contre .


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (1 Février 2010)

Oui effectivement avec une police plus sérieuse c'est très bien en fait 
(une question je voudrais faire disparaitre ce 0 devant le chiffre de la date, en fait je veux avoir 1 et non pas 01 c'est possible ?)


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)

Trés jolie. Ca représente quoi les % en bas à gauche ?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (1 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Trés jolie. Ca représente quoi les % en bas à gauche ?



Merci :love:
alors les % en bas c'est les 3 processus les plus consommateur CPU c'est un script pour geektool que j'ai trouvé sur Mac G dans la section appropriée


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Février 2010)

OK merci.


----------



## wath68 (1 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> une question je voudrais faire disparaitre ce 0 devant le chiffre de la date, en fait je veux avoir 1 et non pas 01 c'est possible ?[/IMG]



Je viens d'essayer, avec %e et ça m'affiche un 1.
Alors va savoir si c'est bien la date ou autre chose lol.
A tester jusqu'à demain donc, ou ce soir minuit.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (1 Février 2010)

merci je vais test


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Février 2010)

Parfait marche nikel 
Merci


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas quoi mettre en icônes , j'adore le wall par contre .



Tres sympa,j'aime bcp. le wall t'as raison, magnifique (lien ?). Les icones ben elles sont deja vraiment biens, avec les indicateurs le Dock est magnifique je trouve perso. Ca me reconcilie avec le fait de ne mettre que des blob aux mieux.

Et meme si j'aime pas la menubar grise la j'avoue qu'elle s'accorde avec le Dock (et aussi toutes les fenetres)

Superbe 

PS : rappelle moi le nom de ce Dock (et indic) deja please ?





Sale : http://img.skitch.com/20100202-knt226tgcmrw8n33i6y4dcy4xx.jpg (merci a TotalFinder et TinkerTool)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)

Salut phil !
Merci pour la remarque .

Pour le dock , c'est ici : http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16796425
Pour le wall , c'est par là : http://side-7.deviantart.com/art/Apple-s-New-iPad-Background-152137844

.


----------



## Petira (2 Février 2010)

palmagora a dit:


> C'est GeekTools. Tu pourras trouver un Tuto ici : http://gonzague.me/geek-tool-mac-os
> 
> Enjoy !!



Le lien ne marche plus ! Tu aurais un autre lien pour GeekTools stp?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h13 ----------

C'est bon j'ai trouver sur versiontracker...

Je partage le lien: http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/17621


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Février 2010)

Desole je réedite mon dernier shot car pb avec le lien..


----------



## arno1x (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour, un nouveau thème sur la base de VOID de Hirogen.


----------



## Petira (2 Février 2010)

arno1x a dit:


> Bonjour, un nouveau thème sur la base de VOID de Hirogen.



Pas mal la barre de menu ! Comment tu fais?


----------



## arno1x (2 Février 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> Pas mal la barre de menu ! Comment tu fais?


PSE 8 et SArtFile.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2010)

C'est magnifique :love:.


----------



## Mac in black (2 Février 2010)

Voici ma petite contribution dites moi ce que vous en pensez !


----------



## wath68 (2 Février 2010)

Un peu surchargé je trouve.
2 fois l'heure, 2 fois le jour, le calendrier, le dock trop rempli, idem pour la barre des menus,...
Je garderai juste la date, l'heure, le nombre de mails et la météo (le petit nuage s'accorde super bien avec ce fond je trouve).

En même temps je ne suis pas objectif, vu que je suis plutôt adepte des desktops minimalistes.

P.S : dépèche-toi, tu as pas mal de news à lire en retard
:rateau:


----------



## Mac in black (2 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Un peu surchargé je trouve.
> 2 fois l'heure, 2 fois le jour, le calendrier, le dock trop rempli, idem pour la barre des menus,...
> Je garderai juste la date, l'heure, le nombre de mails et la météo (le petit nuage s'accorde super bien avec ce fond je trouve).
> 
> ...



Oui mais dans les news c'est aussi en double : le figaro + le monde + l'express  ça monte vite
PS : Décidément on se suit partout !

EDIT : Voilà qui est mieux !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Février 2010)

Mac in black a dit:


> Voici ma petite contribution dites moi ce que vous en pensez !



alors moi j'aurais gardé la date en haut à gauche avec la méto 
retiré le calendrier
inversé l'horloge et la notification mail (passer l'horloge au dessus) et rendre la police plus grasse de l'horloge
et sinon mettre les évènement plus sur le coté sous les DD et justifié le texte plutôt que centrer si tu vois ce que je veux dire 

Enfin bien sur chacun ça vision de la chose, mais ton desk est vraiment pas mal sinon


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Février 2010)

T'as raison Etienne,
Pas mal le fond
http://img.skitch.com/20100203-bghudi2ui4bn6u2s9s1661bnah.jpg


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2010)

arno1x a dit:


> Bonjour, un nouveau thème sur la base de VOID de Hirogen.



Tu as fait comment pour changer la police de la barre de menu ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h58 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> T'as raison Etienne,
> Pas mal le fond
> http://img.skitch.com/20100203-bghudi2ui4bn6u2s9s1661bnah.jpg



Superbe, Phil.


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Février 2010)

Merci
Je pense qu'il est sous Leopard et donc qu'il a acces a plus de truc que nous..


----------



## Sylow (3 Février 2010)

arno1x a dit:


> Bonjour, un nouveau thème sur la base de VOID de Hirogen.



J'adore !

As tu un lien pour le wall stp ? 

Vraiment sublime le tout !


----------



## arno1x (3 Février 2010)

Pour Christophe31
salut, j'utilise Silk.
http://www.unsanity.com/products/

Pour Sylow voilà le lien
http://beanhugger.deviantart.com/art/Wall-The-Plant-1680x1050-108952759

 Merci à tous pour vos compliments.
@+ arno

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h38 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> T'as raison Etienne,
> Pas mal le fond
> http://img.skitch.com/20100203-bghudi2ui4bn6u2s9s1661bnah.jpg



c'est vrai qu'il y a un bel équilibre, super beau, bravo Phil. 
arno

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> C'est magnifique :love:.



si c'est pour moi, merci beaucoup COrentin. 
@+ arno


----------



## DarkPeDrO (3 Février 2010)

Bonsoir.

Un fond d'écran d'origine + des modifs sur la barre de menu.

Le Dock reste le même 
Voila


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Février 2010)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Un fond d'écran d'origine + des modifs sur la barre de menu.
> 
> ...




Pas mal, la barre de menu est un peu chargée à mon goût mais le wall est beau (j'aime bien les gros chats ).
.
Où as tu trouvés ta pomme noire brillante, dans la barre de menu, elle m'interesse.


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Février 2010)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Un fond d'écran d'origine + des modifs sur la barre de menu.
> 
> ...



Superbe !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2010)

Sympa mais ça manque un peu de customisation des icônes .


----------



## DarkPeDrO (4 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Pas mal, la barre de menu est un peu chargée à mon goût mais le wall est beau (j'aime bien les gros chats ).
> .
> Où as tu trouvés ta pomme noire brillante, dans la barre de menu, elle m'interesse.



Merci, oui, j la trouve un peu chargée, mais juste comme il faut... 
Par contre, je me souviens pas avoir modifié une fois la pomme noire, ça doit être un effet d'optique dû aux couleurs du wall et de la transparence de la barre :/



Phil1982 a dit:


> Superbe !



Merci! En grande partie grâce à toi (ou plutôt ta signature...  )



C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa mais ça manque un peu de customisation des icônes .



Oui, je ne me suis pas trop penché là-dessus, j'ai du mal à trouver de nouvelles icônes. Tu me conseilles quoi?


----------



## Azurreal (5 Février 2010)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Après un petit moment d'absence me revoici avec un nouveau bureau tout neuf :rateau:
Comme d'habitude je fais dans le minimaliste, n'hésitez pas à me donner votre avis, je suis là pour ça 
Si vous voulez les adresses des wallpapers et icônes demandez les, j'essayerais de les retrouver


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Février 2010)

Wow superbe.. dis moi pour la menubar, Photoshop + degradé isn't it ?
Le nom de ton Dock aussi please  ?


----------



## Azurreal (5 Février 2010)

Salut Phil,
En fait pour le menubar, c'est ton tuto, avec un dégradé noir-blanc sur le wallpaper pour que les polices de la partie droite ressortent 
Et le dock est un mélange des icônes "Blob Noir" : http://www.martinlexow.de/2009/blob-au-mieux/
Et du background du "Huddy Dock Sunshine" : http://delta909.deviantart.com/art/Huddy-Dock-98733037

Voilà, mais comme je l'avais préciser avant, je suis encore au stade de débutant, je ne maitrise en aucun cas les logiciels comme "geektool" ce qui me limite encore à de simple thème


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Février 2010)

Pour faire short Geektool, tu l'installes, tu ouvres pref system, tu glisses un "shell" sur le bureau. Dans la fenetre noire tu mets ton code (genre la date c'est "date +"%d/%m" un truc comme ca par ex), ensuite rafraichissement toutes les secondes et ensuite tu geres la police. -> voir LA
PS : corrigez moi si j'ai fait une erreur. Pour plus d'infos -> LA ou quelques pages avant .

EDIT : ou LA


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2010)

Magnifique Philou .


----------



## wath68 (6 Février 2010)

J'adore vraiment le travail de J3Concepts.


----------



## bou-cup (6 Février 2010)

Hello,

voilà mon dernier desk 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Pour le Wall c'est ici : http://ayeesiks.deviantart.com/art/Desktop-Wallpaper-Hard-Wood-152797821


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2010)

Très joli Wath, moi aussi j'aime beaucoup le travail de J3C.


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Février 2010)

Avec les scripts geektool decouvert dernierement :





Wall : zen_1920


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Avec les scripts geektool decouvert dernierement :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Très beau félicitations. Dis moi, c'est quoi ce qui te sert à te donner le nombre de flux RSS en cours dans ta barre de menu ?


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Février 2010)

RSSMenu _(et comme toujours je bidouille toujours un peu les .png pour avoir l'icone que je veux)_

Merci


----------



## arno1x (6 Février 2010)

je dis le même commentaire, très beau, bravo Phil.


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> RSSMenu _(et comme toujours je bidouille toujours un peu les .png pour avoir l'icone que je veux)_
> 
> Merci




Je vais l'essayer et certainement faire comme toi pour les icônes de droite. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h09 ----------

Allez à moi 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Février 2010)

Merci 

Christophe : Je repete ce que j'ai dit dans le fil des coups de pouce geektool -> superbe mais perso je preferais avec la pomme en couleur


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Christophe : Je repete ce que j'ai dit dans le fil des coups de pouce geektool -> superbe mais perso je preferais avec la pomme en couleur



Elle était pas super net et j'arrive pas à en trouver une sur le net qui me plaise.


----------



## michio (6 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Avec les scripts geektool decouvert dernierement :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chouette encore une fois !

On en vient aussi à Blobaumieux ?


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Février 2010)

Ouai :love:
Le flemme de les personnaliser la mais c'est vraiment beau tout compte fait :love:


----------



## Samrhinos (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour, je viens juste de rentrer dans l'univers mac ^^, que je ne regrette pas d'ailleurs !

Une petite contribution 

[url=http://skitch.com/samrhinos/nwdex/capture-decran-2010-02-07-a-10.20.30]
	
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch[/URL]

Je cherche encore quelques ameliorations que j'ai du mal à trouver ou que je n'ai pas compris le mode d'emploi ^^ 

Donc je recherche un widget qui me donne l'utilisation Ram, Cpu ( type neon gauges ...http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/neon-gauges-system-info je n'arrive pas à l'installer ... j'ai suivi le mode d'emploi ... et je ne sais plus quoi faire  )

Et je cherche le logiciel qui permet d'avoir juste la pochette de l'album sur le bureau.

 Merci de votre aide !!!!

N'hesitez pas à critiquer , m'aider


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2010)

Samrhinos a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens juste de rentrer dans l'univers mac ^^, que je ne regrette pas d'ailleurs !
> 
> Une petite contribution
> 
> ...



C'est très jolie. Pour la pochette de l'album tu as Bowtie et bcp d'autre.


----------



## wath68 (7 Février 2010)

Bienvenue sur le forum.

Installer des Neon Gauges ?

Mais y'a plus de place, tu veux les mettre où ? 

Sinon, je pense que tu devrais virer quelques icônes du dock et le réduire, histoire d'aérer un peu l'ensemble que je trouve assez agressif.

Pas fan de la partie "pommière" de droite du fond d'écran.
Je verrais plutôt la partie de gauche, sur un fond sombre, avec juste l'oeil en bleu qui ressort.

Comme dit le proverbe ; c'est en forgeant qu'on devient maçon ... ou un truc dans l'genre.


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Février 2010)

Pour tes widgets yahoo!, tu cliques "Get it!" puis dans la fenetre qui s'ouvre tu cliques "cancel". A ce moment dans t'as page principal le "get it!" devient "download neon gauge:: system..", tu cliques dessus et encore une fenetre s'ouvre et la tu cliques " Neon Gauges :: System Info for Windows and Mac (867KB)" et ca telecharges.
Pour l'installer logiquement double cliques dessus quand le logiciel "yahoo widget" tourne (car tu as bien compris que les widgets yahoo! ne tourne pas avec le Dahboard de Mac mais avec un logiciel specifique) et apres tu verras ton widget.

Voila !

PS : tu peux donner le lien de ta poubelle rouge please  ?


----------



## Rico0o (7 Février 2010)

Un peu de rose bonbon pour le desk avec cette skydoll


----------



## Cleveland (7 Février 2010)

Comment changer la pomme du menu pomme par la pomme multicolore ?


----------



## mike60 (7 Février 2010)

Bonjour a tous,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum et aussi sur Mac (J'ai switcher en janvier) et j'apporte ma contribution:


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2010)

Pas mal Rico0o et mike60


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Joli  et bienvenue !


----------



## mike60 (7 Février 2010)

Merci! le wallpaper est dispo sur interfacelift


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Comment changer la pomme du menu pomme par la pomme multicolore ?



Par ici.


----------



## Samrhinos (7 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Pour tes widgets yahoo!, tu cliques "Get it!" puis dans la fenetre qui s'ouvre tu cliques "cancel". A ce moment dans t'as page principal le "get it!" devient "download neon gauge:: system..", tu cliques dessus et encore une fenetre s'ouvre et la tu cliques " Neon Gauges :: System Info for Windows and Mac (867KB)" et ca telecharges.
> Pour l'installer logiquement double cliques dessus quand le logiciel "yahoo widget" tourne (car tu as bien compris que les widgets yahoo! ne tourne pas avec le Dahboard de Mac mais avec un logiciel specifique) et apres tu verras ton widget.
> 
> Voila !
> ...



Hello , je vais essayer ta manip , voilà le lien pour les icones poubelles , tu as meme le choix de la couleur 
http://www.customxp.net/PngFactory/les-icones-png.html?page=8


----------



## Kevlar (7 Février 2010)

Un lien pour ton Wall Rico0o s'il te plait ? 

Merci par avance..........


----------



## Rico0o (7 Février 2010)

ici 
http://rapidshare.com/files/347170865/SkyDoll5.jpg.html


----------



## Sylow (7 Février 2010)

On repart de 0 apres une jolie réinstallation de snow !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Sympa mais je changerai à ta place les icônes des disques .


----------



## Sylow (7 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa mais je changerai à ta place les icônes des disques .



oui c'est au programme le soucis est que mon MBP 17   complètement planté la semaine dernière , je suis repartis de 0. Je crois que mon dd rend l'âme !


----------



## arno1x (7 Février 2010)

oui moi aussi je trouve beau et d'accord avec toi COrentin les icones disques changées se serait mieux je pense (moi je les enlèverai.) bravo Sylow et pour ton disque fait un test avec utilitaire de disque.
Pour être + complet, un hardware test à partir de ton DVD d'instal.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa mais je changerai à ta place les icônes des disques .




+1


----------



## Cleveland (7 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par ici.





Merci 

Et pour changer l'icone de la poubelle 

Et les polices du menu bar ?


----------



## Samrhinos (7 Février 2010)

Deuxieme desktop dans la journée 

[url=http://skitch.com/samrhinos/nwdiu/capture-decran-2010-02-07-a-14.23.04]
	

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch[/URL]

A vos commentaires ^^, je viens de voir que certains ont leur titre itunes qui apparaissent en dessous de l'image de fond en bas à gauche , quels est le logiciel ? merci d'avance !!


----------



## Sylow (7 Février 2010)

Il te faut "bowtie" et ensuite tu télécharges des thèmes ! En l'occurrence "Crul Slacabos"  pour satisfaire ta demande 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h08 ----------




arno1x a dit:


> oui moi aussi je trouve beau et d'accord avec toi COrentin les icones disques changées se serait mieux je pense (moi je les enlèverai.) bravo Sylow et pour ton disque fait un test avec utilitaire de disque.
> Pour être + complet, un hardware test à partir de ton DVD d'instal.



j'ai tout essayé ! rien y fait. Pour lui tout est OK. mais ça fait la deuxième fois que ça m'arrive et la c'était encore pire.


----------



## alloja (7 Février 2010)

Hopla, voici le mien de fin de semaine !
Mais aussi pour les vacances de Carnaval !


----------



## Jerome017 (7 Février 2010)

Héhé, c'est pas de la 3D isométrique ça ? 

Voici mon bureau, sans prétention, mais mon Mini n'a que 5jours et comme il va être boosté (Changement de DD et RAM) je ne prends pas bcp de temps pour modifier Os X


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Et pour changer l'icone de la poubelle
> 
> Et les polices du menu bar ?



CandyBar

TinkerTool (ou Silk si tu es sous Snow Leopard).


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Février 2010)

@Samrhinos : merci pour la poubs'. Moi je verrais bien un Dock plus blanc (->Docker)
@Rico0o superbe le fond :love:
@alloja : pas mon style mais le Dock est super bien trouvé je trouve !
@Sylow : comme d'hab magnifique. Lien pour le fond ? (je crois que je vais mettre un raccourci Textexpander pour le phrase "un lien pour le fond stp ?" .. tiens j'ai trouvé : "ssylow1" )
@Jerome : j'adore ! surtout le theme de la pochette CD intégrée au fond !

_Jerome, Rico0o -> ON vous suggere tous de regarder ma signature pour vos images sur le forum.. un gros merci d'avance _


----------



## Kevlar (7 Février 2010)

Rico0o a dit:


> ici
> http://rapidshare.com/files/347170865/SkyDoll5.jpg.html



Merci a toi


----------



## Sylow (7 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> @Samrhinos : merci pour la poubs'. Moi je verrais bien un Dock plus blanc (->Docker)
> @Rico0o superbe le fond :love:
> @alloja : pas mon style mais le Dock est super bien trouvé je trouve !
> @Sylow : comme d'hab magnifique. Lien pour le fond ? (je crois que je vais mettre un raccourci Textexpander pour le phrase "un lien pour le fond stp ?" .. tiens j'ai trouvé : "ssylow1" )
> ...





Wall

j'ai du l'uploader car impossible de le retrovuer sur devian art ! 

c'est du 1920x1200


----------



## Jerome017 (7 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> )
> @Jerome : j'adore ! surtout le theme de la pochette CD intégrée au fond !



C'est un skin Bowtie (Embedded) qui est sur DeviantArt.
Le fond, c'est du groupe "Dead By Sunrise", l'album également 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h34 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> CandyBar
> 
> TinkerTool (ou Silk si tu es sous Snow Leopard).



Je ne trouve pas de version pour Snow Leopard de Silk ...
Un lien peut-être ? 

Merci


----------



## Sylow (7 Février 2010)

Allez un autre pour le fun  , je trouve ces wall tellement magnifique sur mon MBP 17 que je n'ai même pas envie de surcharger mon bureau...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2010)

Jerome017 a dit:


> Je ne trouve pas de version pour Snow Leopard de Silk ...
> Un lien peut-être ?
> 
> Merci



Je me suis trompé, SI tu n'es pas sur Snow Leopard .


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Allez un autre pour le fun  , je trouve ces wall tellement magnifique sur mon MBP 17 que je n'ai même pas envie de surcharger mon bureau...


 (tu comprendras)
Et merci pour le wall 

Dites moi, qu'est-ce que vous en pensez ?
J'ai trouvé un theme pour SL, snowtunes du coup j'ai tout mis en gris..





Sale ->&#9829; (notez toutes les petites modifs du theme, il est vraiment magnifique)


----------



## Sylow (7 Février 2010)

ooohhh oui j'ai compris  ^^ !


----------



## gabou009 (8 Février 2010)

Sylow tu as un lien pour le wall?


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Février 2010)

Voila j'ai officiellement tout fait ce soir pour pas bosser... donc voila.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Voila j'ai officiellement tout fait ce soir pour pas bosser... donc voila.



Phil,
Peux tu mettre au téléchargement le nécessaire pour avoir la barre de menu transparente, j'ai lu ton tuto, mais j'ai pas Photoshop donc....par contre si tu mets au téléchargement les 104 ou 116 du ThemePark ce sera plus facile pour moi.
Merci d'avance 

PS : je t'ai fais cette demande par MP mais n'ayant pas de réponse, je passe par le forum.


----------



## Sylow (8 Février 2010)

gabou009 a dit:


> Sylow tu as un lien pour le wall?



WALL



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h31 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> Voila j'ai officiellement tout fait ce soir pour pas bosser... donc voila.



J'aime beaucoup ! Lien pour le wall ?  Si il n'est pas en HD pas la peine


----------



## Fìx (8 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Phil,
> Peux tu mettre au téléchargement le nécessaire pour avoir la barre de menu transparente, j'ai lu ton tuto, mais j'ai pas Photoshop donc....par contre si tu mets au téléchargement les 104 ou 116 du ThemePark ce sera plus facile pour moi.
> Merci d'avance
> 
> PS : je t'ai fais cette demande par MP mais n'ayant pas de réponse, je passe par le forum.



104 =>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<=
116 =>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<=


----------



## alloja (8 Février 2010)

@Phil1982 : les icônes, c'est Flurry (System, Extras et Extras 2).
Le dock, c'est celui qui est inclu dans le iContainer de Blob au mieux noir !


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> 104 =>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci Fix


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Février 2010)

Desolé Christophe j'ai pas regardé mes MP ! _(merci Fix...)_

Syllow le wall.. mais en 1600 et des brouettes, pas de HD  désolé 



 @alloja : merci


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Desolé Christophe j'ai pas regardé mes MP ! _(merci Fix...)_



Je m'en suis douté, c'est pour cela que je suis passé par le forum.


----------



## kanak (8 Février 2010)

Je fais dans le rouge:







[/url]
Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch[/IMG]


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

Jolie, le rouge.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

Sympa le fond, un lien stp  ?


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa le fond, un lien stp  ?



Sauf erreur, c'est un de tes coup de coeur


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2010)

Ah ouais ? 

La honte .

Merci.


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ah ouais ?
> 
> La honte .
> 
> Merci.



Pourquoi ? T'es à presque 13000 posts tu peux pas te rappeler de tous, déjà que moi avec mes 890 c'est dur


----------



## kanak (9 Février 2010)

:rateau:

y'a aussi du bleu et du vert.....

Je vais changer de desktop, ca commence a me rendre nerveuse, le rouge...

Edit: d'ailleurs Corentin, pourquoi tu as un "." a la place de.... "accro" ou "cas clinique"?


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Février 2010)

J'insiste vraiment : essayez le theme SnowTunes pour Snow Leopard. Il est vraiment magnifique (!) et ca pousse jusque dans les details. Ya tout qui change, les boutons, les champs de recherche.
Regardez attentivement l'interface d'iTunes 9 et vous verrez ce que vous aurez.

Et vraiment ca prend une seconde a installer. Faites juste une sauvegarde de vos fichiers modifiés avant (si par ex vous aviez la menubar transparente car il vous mettra une grise).

Voila, pub finie


----------



## kanak (9 Février 2010)

J vois pas de grosses differences, si?
Ou alors je en vois plus rien...


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Février 2010)

Lol... c'est pas ENORME, c'est juste plus moderne... c'est vraiment comme iTunes 9. T'as pas une crise cardiaque mais perso je trouve que c'est un joli rafraichissement.. regarde bien (avec les jours qui suivent) les boutons a droite a gauche.. les champs de recherche.. le surlignement de certains endroits..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

Je préfère de très loin caesar.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2010)

kanak a dit:


> Edit: d'ailleurs Corentin, pourquoi tu as un "." a la place de.... "accro" ou "cas clinique"?



[HS]J'ai pris un pack MacG et tu peux modifier le titre de ton profil .[/HS]


----------



## EvilMacfanz (10 Février 2010)

EDIT : ceux qui veulent le fond d'ecran, le voici : http://i47.tinypic.com/2nu3b6c.jpg


----------



## EvilMacfanz (10 Février 2010)

&#937;mega;5172389 a dit:
			
		

> Voici le mien que j'ai adopté depuis plusieurs jours
> 
> http://www.noelshack.com/up/aaa/Image1008608.jpg




j'aime beaucoup !

D'ailleurs je remercie beaucoup d'entre vous qui me permettent de trouver de bonnes petites idées pour custom mon desktop ( je ferai une capture une fois que j'aurai  été plus que satisfait )

Omega pourrais tu me dire où trouver les icônes dont tu te sers pour les dossiers présents sur ton bureau please?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## pod (10 Février 2010)

tres sympa le fond evilmacfanz !
ca reste sobre...
tu pourrais partager le fond ? merci


----------



## Sylow (10 Février 2010)

Vraiment pas fan, ça manque de custo, dock surchargé, barre des menus pareil. Mais bon les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## Cleveland (10 Février 2010)

Vous avez un logiciel pour voir le morceau qu'on écoute sans retourner sur itunes ?

Merci


----------



## Sylow (10 Février 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Vous avez un logiciel pour voir le morceau qu'on écoute sans retourner sur itunes ?
> 
> Merci



Bowtie   :love:


----------



## Cleveland (10 Février 2010)

Merci


----------



## EvilMacfanz (10 Février 2010)

pod a dit:


> tres sympa le fond evilmacfanz !
> ca reste sobre...
> tu pourrais partager le fond ? merci



il est dans l'edit  ^^

@syllow : je l'avais mis avant de  fouiller un peu dans les posts précédents mais j'avoue là je le change au fur et à mesure , je me cherche un bon set d'icones pour le Dock d'ailleurs ! 

le blob me plait bien mais je n'arrive pas a le retrouver :/


----------



## Cleveland (10 Février 2010)

Une dernière demande vous qui avez Firefox quel thème utiliser vous pour rester dans l'esprit Apple ?


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (10 Février 2010)

Un petit début de custom 
fait fait ensuite passer au dock et à la barre de menu (trnasparante)


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

C'est pas mal du tout.

*Par contre pense à ne pas poster des images trop grandes.*


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (10 Février 2010)

ok pas de soucis je vais corriger ça pour la prochiane fois


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> ok pas de soucis je vais corriger ça pour la prochiane fois



Regarde là


----------



## EvilMacfanz (10 Février 2010)

Re,

j'ai continué a travailler sur mon desktop et j'en suis à là  : j'espere que ca plaira mieux.

need quelques petits conseils pour le dock , si vous avez des sets d'icones tres sympa pour celui ci 

d'ailleurs en parlant de docks, ceux de light et cereal killeur me plaisent beacuoup de par leur sobriété et leur coté minimaliste


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

Purée mais faites ATTENTION à ce que vous postez c'est trop grand et trop lourd......
Pensez un peu aux autres.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

*La taille de l'image est trop grande , surtout son poids qui doit être de plus de 5mo , c'est du foutage de gueule  !
*


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> *La taille de l'image est trop grande , surtout son poids qui doit être de plus de 5mo , c'est du foutage de gueule  !
> *



C'est une façon de le dire, la mienne était plus soft,la tienne plus direct et surtout plus claire.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

C'est surtout parce que ceci a été répété je ne sais combien de fois .

Un nouveau (qui fait 233ko en plein écran) :





(clic pour zoom)


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

Je sais Corentin c'est cassé la voix à le répéter. Mais c'est vrai que quand ça mets une plombe à charger c'est pénible.

Pas mal ton desk, tout est coordonné.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2010)

Très joli Etienne .


----------



## wath68 (10 Février 2010)

Désolé, je n'avais pas plus grand comme capture ...


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Désolé, je n'avais pas plus grand comme capture ...



C'est le wall de l'Ipad modifié, non ?


----------



## wath68 (10 Février 2010)

Non, du tout. Enfin je ne crois pas.
Je ne sais pas du tout à quoi ressemble le fond de l'iPad.

Le fond avec la montagne et les nuages, je l'ai trouvé il y a quelques années, sur ce site : http://mikworks.com/originalwork/twilight/


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Février 2010)

Ouai... tes derniers desk Wath je les adore ! Sobre et tres classe et j'aime bcp l'effet "grains"


etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau (qui fait 233ko en plein écran)


Ouai ben j'ai mis 10 seconde a la charger quand meme  
Superbe le Dock !!
_....Dois-je punir mon "fournisseur" internet alors ? ..._


Splinter28 a dit:


> Un petit début de custom
> fait fait ensuite passer au dock et à la barre de menu (trnasparante)


Tu n'oublieras pas la pomme retro colorée avec un tel fond !


Cleveland a dit:


> Une dernière demande vous qui avez Firefox quel thème utiliser vous pour rester dans l'esprit Apple ?


Le theme iTunes 9 qui est splendide !





EvilMacfanz a dit:


> ...le blob me plait bien mais je n'arrive pas a le retrouver :/


Here 

Me.. petite upgrade a qqch de plus classique histoire de changer



-->>Sale _(je vais bientot mixer Caesar et SnowTunes)_

Tiens Wath, il me semble que tu connais deja..


----------



## AppleGold (10 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Me.. petite upgrade a qqch de plus classique histoire de changer



Très chouette ...

Puis-je demander le script du calendrier ? J'ai utilisé celui qu'on trouve en début du sujet dédié mais les jours ne sont pas bien alignés ... :rateau:


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Février 2010)

En fait *ca depend de la police que t'utilises*.. grosse decouverte que j'ai faite apres m'etre pris la tete un long moment..
change la police et certaines seront parfaites tu verras (et aussi, moi j'ai juste écrit "cal" dans la fenetre de geektool et c'est tout.. pas de script ni rien)


----------



## AppleGold (10 Février 2010)

Merci.


----------



## HAL-9000 (10 Février 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Une dernière demande vous qui avez Firefox quel thème utiliser vous pour rester dans l'esprit Apple ?



Simple, utilse Safari et Firefox ----> Poubelle


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (10 Février 2010)

Merci pour la pomme en version rétro  mon MBP ne marche plus bug du Finder de la menu barre de toute autre application ... Je peux refaire l'installation de la pomme ou la virer mais rien ni change bug toujours je ne vois pas la pomme en couleur d'ailleurs  j'ai fait une réparation des autorisation et toujours rien bug encore  une solution svp avant que je reformate avec timemachine  PLEASE HELP

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h36 ----------

Bon ba je vais faire une récup timemachine tant pis en plus j'ai pu copié toute mes donnee non sauvegarder de la Timemachine de ce matin donc c'est partis youpi ..


----------



## Cleveland (11 Février 2010)

Je n'arrive pas a changer la police comment faire ?

Et la personne qui disait du bien de spotlight , je ne peux plus m'en passer !


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (11 Février 2010)

Bon ba j'ai fait une récupération TimeMachine ... la pomme en couleur rétro merci ...


----------



## Sylow (11 Février 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas a changer la police comment faire ?
> 
> *Et la personne qui disait du bien de spotlight , je ne peux plus m'en passer* !



, ca doit être Phil, il m'a aussi convaincu , finit le dock


----------



## Cleveland (11 Février 2010)

Et pour changer la police monsieur ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Tu regardes quelques pages en arrière.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

TinkerTool ou Silk (Leopard).


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)




----------



## Cleveland (11 Février 2010)

Merci 

Et des polices sympa ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Février 2010)

ICI, plein plein plein

Très joli Corentin, toujours classieux.


----------



## Cleveland (11 Février 2010)

Comment on les installe ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Février 2010)

Sérieux, c'est une blague ?

Elle est où la caméra ???

http://www.dafont.com/fr/faq.php#mac


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Un lien pour le wall C0rentin ?


----------



## Cleveland (11 Février 2010)

Le soucis ? Il me met dans un répértoire utilisateur et quand je veux utiliser avec Tinker Tool ca ne marche pas


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> ICI, plein plein plein


mdr 

Corentin, t'utilises quoi pour lancer tes apps ?
Spotlight est viré ou transparent ?


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (11 Février 2010)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

La période Tolkien continue ! Le texte en Tengwar est _Itaril Taltielemna_, le nom noldo d'Idril de Gondolin  et le blason est le sien.


----------



## wath68 (11 Février 2010)

J'aime beaucoup.

Tiens, en parlant de Tolkien ...
http://mantia.me/desktops/one-ring/


----------



## shenrone (11 Février 2010)

EvilMacfanz a dit:


> Re,
> 
> j'ai continué a travailler sur mon desktop et j'en suis à là  : j'espere que ca plaira mieux.
> 
> ...



'veux bien le wall please


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2010)

Ne cite pas avec l'image de 5Mo !


----------



## wath68 (11 Février 2010)

Bon, on va se débarrasser de ça :
http://abstract.desktopnexus.com/wallpaper/32527/


----------



## EvilMacfanz (11 Février 2010)

shenrone a dit:


> 'veux bien le wall please


http://i47.tinypic.com/2nu3b6c.jpg pour le wall


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un lien pour le wall C0rentin ?



Je croyais que tu n'aimais pas le rose 

Ici.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Non mais je peux le modifier en violet par exemple .

Merci !


----------



## Damze (12 Février 2010)

Petit changement de WallPaper + Dock ^^



Petite dédicaces pour les fans 
Je suis toujours à la recherche d'une photo du Normandy 2.0 version Cerberus, mais pas encore trouvé ^^


----------



## wath68 (12 Février 2010)

y'a plus de modo ici ?

Ça commence à devenir relou, toutes ces captures immenses.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Un nouveau .


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> y'a plus de modo ici ?
> 
> Ça commence à devenir relou, toutes ces captures immenses.



Un peu oui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h19 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau .



Jolie !


----------



## pat13 (12 Février 2010)

voici le mien (oui oui fan de Michael!!!)


----------



## wath68 (12 Février 2010)

Bis repetita ...
Calmez-vous avec vos captures !




etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau .


:rateau: il me semble avoir vu ce wall' il n'y a pas très longtemps lol


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

AH bon ? Un copieur adepte du minimaliste ? Je ne vois pas .

On ne pourrait pas faire quelques chose contre les grandes captures svp ?


----------



## Christophe31 (12 Février 2010)

pat13 a dit:


> voici le mien (oui oui fan de Michael!!!)



Tu es un ancien adepte du PC, non ? car un bureau si plein que ça je vois que ça !  Sinon, le fond est bien,  je suis moi aussi un fan.

NB: Evite de poster une image si grande SVP.


----------



## wath68 (12 Février 2010)

Le plus drôle, c'est qu'en général, plus la capture est grande, plus le desk' est moche. Voilà, je l'ai dis.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Pas faux wath .
Ca veut aussi dire que mes desks sont les plus beaux puisque mes aperçus sont les plus petits .


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Février 2010)

Ok moi les prochains, je mettrai une icone 



etienne000 a dit:


> On ne pourrait pas faire quelques chose contre les grandes captures svp ?



ULTRA reloud ouai c'est vrai mais c'est qui les gros relouds ? -> MacG car les mecs qui postent ils font quoi ? -> inserer une image -> parcourir -> valider -> envoyer le message.... logique tout ca non ?

Donc merci d'avance MACG !!!

Ceci dit ls gars regardez ma signature car la prochaine fois ce ne sera pas la faute de MacG 

Hey pat13 petit cochon c'est quoi la photo de Amanda Tapping  ?


----------



## Damze (12 Février 2010)

Quoi ? Vous êtes encore en 56K ? Hihihi
Même, une image de 1900*1200 ne pèse généralement pas plus que 1.5Mo, en 512K c'est pas trop long quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2010)

Même , c'est gênant à la fin , l'image de l'autre fait 5Mo , on ne peut pas dire que c'est normal.


----------



## Ralph_ (13 Février 2010)

punaise ca coute rien de faire 2 up les gars...un effort quoi...


----------



## Sylow (13 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Le plus drôle, c'est qu'en général, plus la capture est grande, plus le desk' est moche. Voilà, je l'ai dis.



Je l'ai pensé tres fort aussi mais merci de m'avoir fait rigoler avant de partir au lit ^^.

J'avoue que d'habitude cela ne me gene pas les gros up mais celle de 5mo, haut débit ou pas elle fait mal ^^.

Fan de MJ mais pas du desk ! comme les 3 derniers mis a part étienne , tres sobre


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2010)

Comme je suis en train de me retaper l'intégrale en DVD,
et que c'est quand même une put*** de bonne série ...




Le fond d'écran original : ici


----------



## AnnC21 (13 Février 2010)

Très chouette Wath 

Pat13, je suis pas le meilleur exemple, mais faudrait un peu épurer le desk et le dock quand même :rateau:, ça fait ultra chargé je trouve !

Sinon je suis vraiment une vilaine copieuse mais bon, en ce moment c'est ça, j'adore : 






Y'a juste l'icone de LW qui fait un peu flashy...


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2010)

Merci. 
Je te retourne le compliment.

Tu peux peut-être remplacer ton icône LW ...


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Février 2010)

Excellent Wath !! :love:
C'est clair c'est excellennnntttttt....
Moi je prepare du noir, toujours du noir......


----------



## AnnC21 (13 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> Je te retourne le compliment.
> 
> Tu peux peut-être remplacer ton icône LW ...



Merci, l'argentée est parfaite


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Magnifique Wath ! (ouf une nouvelle page pour éviter les grosses captures, je suis en 12 MB/S mais tout de même).


----------



## Fìx (13 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique Wath ! (ouf une nouvelle page pour éviter les grosses captures, je suis en 12 MB/S mais tout de même).



Rien n'empêche personne de citer...


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Février 2010)

Premier jet... (pas encore trouvé l'ordre des icones de la menubar)





Sale _(pour montrer le theme, un mix de SnowTunes et Caesar..)_

WALL modifié par mes soins -> ICI


----------



## Sylow (13 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Premier jet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SUPERBE ! J'adore le blanc/gris/noir ! 

Lien pour le wall ? :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Février 2010)

Posté dedans... MERCI !
Je pense que je dois ameliorer la menubar... pas tres harmonieuse..
Le wall d'origine est LA
Moi je suis particulierement accroc au theme... MP moi si vous le voulez... je peux egalement fournir le theme complet... a appliquer avec Themepark en un click...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Sympa , et pourquoi ne pas tout simplement enlever les icônes (ou les rendre transparentes) pour encore plus montrer l'aspect minimaliste ?


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Février 2010)

Hmmm ca me donne une idee.. je vais mettre les icones en texte avec effet incrusté.. comme le texte de la menubar... c'est parti (g encore jamais reussit a tripoté les pdf )

EDIT : mieux deja.. je voulais juste mettre spotlight comme la pomme (degradé) mais me font chier ces pdf !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Un nouveau : 





.


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Février 2010)

Sympa les indicateurs


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

Oui et ça va un peu changer (juste le temps de mettre la cs3 à jour , je viens de formater le mac et c'est chiant à remettre toutes les données/applis , je n'ai même pas installé iWork et encore moins iLife ).


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2010)

Je préférais largement celui d'avant, plus dans mon style.
Autant j'adore les  Blob noirs, autant je déteste les blancs.


etienne000 a dit:


>



Le nouveau mériterait presque une BIG capture, genre 1920x1200 :rateau::rateau::rateau: (j'plaisante)

@Phil : joli ... à part la barre des menus black avec la police de même couleur.
Pas trop difficile à déchiffrer ?


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Février 2010)

Avec les ombres non ca va..
Mais avec un fond noir c'est mieux..


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2010)

J'espère que ça plaira plus à Wath  :





.

(En espérant que cela mérite un 150X150 de résolution d'après le label Wath Corporation ).


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2010)

mdr, nimp.
Jolie la photo, elle vient de toi ?

Phil il ne prend même plus de risque : fini les captures, juste des liens-texte.

Ha, petit H-S, en parlant de photo.
Je suis tombé sur une appli bien sympa, PhotoStyler.
Testée, et direct achetée.
Fin du H-S


----------



## Exit209 (14 Février 2010)

@Phil1982: Je trouve ta barre de menu absolument magnifique!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> mdr, nimp.
> Jolie la photo, elle vient de toi ?
> 
> Phil il ne prend même plus de risque : fini les captures, juste des liens-texte.
> ...



Pas de moi , elle vient d'un pack , et puis ya pas de si jolis arbres à Montpellier .

Merci pour le lien , cette application m'a l'air sympa .


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas de moi , elle vient d'un pack , et puis ya pas de si jolis arbres à Montpellier .


Roohhh menteur ! Pas vrai ya de bozarbres dans el'coin ! 

Non wath lol  ...en fait me suis dit que quand je postais un wall* puis apres juste des modif du meme wall (et theme)*, ben je vais pas foutre mes previews tout au long des pages 
_Mais je peux mettre mes previews si les liens textes sont pas beaux 
_
Et voici en piece jointe ma barre de menu noire _avec la pomme argentée_ (pompée sur le thème Black Plastik d'Adium apres 2-3 coups de pipette sur ToShop.....) :love: mon dieu je pourrais passer des heures a comtempler ma fenetre Adium :love: 

PS : et pour remplacer les icones des applis qui vous plaisent de la menubar pour qu'elles soient par ex comme mon "RSS".. suffit de creer un texte sur ToShop ou autre, et mettre une ombre interne blanche vers le bas.
Vous prendrez soin de bien verifier la taille du png original de l'application.. perso si c'est 24x16.. je creer un document 240x160 sur ToShop pour avoir la liberté de travailler correctement, j'enregistre etc.. puis apres avec preview j'ouvre le png fait avec Ps et je cliques tool.., size.. et met en 24x16.
A savoir que les icones de la menubar sont pas centrés a l'horizontal, mais plutot vers le bas..

J'espere avoir été clair..


----------



## Sylow (14 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Pas de moi , elle vient d'un pack , e*t puis ya pas de si jolis arbres à Montpellier .*
> 
> Merci pour le lien , cette application m'a l'air sympa .




Arrête, à l'esplanade ils sont tous magnifique, nourrit avec l'engrais des chiens des hippys ^^.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

En même temps , je n'y vais pas souvent .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Hmmm ca me donne une idee.. je vais mettre les icones en texte avec effet incrusté.. comme le texte de la menubar... c'est parti (g encore jamais reussit a tripoté les pdf )
> 
> EDIT : mieux deja.. je voulais juste mettre spotlight comme la pomme (degradé) mais me font chier ces pdf !



C'est déjà beaucoup mieux  !


----------



## Petira (14 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> On repart de 0 apres une jolie réinstallation de snow !


[HS]
Moi aussi j'ai fait une clean install hier...

Quel bordel de tout réinstaller, même avec ma sauvegarde time machine...
En plus l'assistant migration n'a pas reconnu ma partition sur mon DDE ou il y avais ma sauvegarde, j'ai du tout remettre à la main !
[/HS]

Pas mal sinon ton screen.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Ah il est de retour lui .


----------



## angelshade (14 Février 2010)

voila c'est mieux et à l'autre crétin qui veux un écran jaune ..... tu devrais changer ton QI car tu ne vaux même pas que l'on s'intéresse à toi ta réponse un d'un niveau d'enfant du primaire


----------



## wath68 (14 Février 2010)

WOOHOO nous avons là un champion du monde !


----------



## Exit209 (14 Février 2010)

On commençait juste à être tranquil de nouveau sans les images énormes...:affraid::affraid:


----------



## Petira (14 Février 2010)

Exit209 a dit:


> On commençait juste à être tranquil de nouveau sans les images énormes...:affraid::affraid:



Je te parle même pas du temps qu'il faut pour charger la page chez moi...


----------



## kanak (14 Février 2010)

Redimenssionner vos images avant de les poster !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Je lui souhaite de tout coeur que son iMac 27" aie un écran jaune ou qu'il crame .

Sale con , on ne poste pas des captures comme ça .

De plus , le principe de la Wath Corporation était tout à fait exact : Tes desk sont moches , horribles , avec aucun gout , c'est MONSTRUEUX.


----------



## Fìx (14 Février 2010)

Ahahaha!! C'est qui un fake! Pas possible autrement !! 

C'est qui ce double-peseudo?!   


Cherchez pas, c'est pas moi! ​


----------



## Petira (14 Février 2010)

Je n'irais pas au point de lui souhaiter que son iMac crame (J'AIME PAS QU'ON INSULTE LES MACHINES APPLE !!!) mais utilise skitch pour exporté sur le net et utiliser la miniature, ici-->


----------



## Fìx (14 Février 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> (J'AIME PAS QU'ON INSULTE LES MACHINES APPLE !!!)



Aux chiottes Apple!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Non , par la fenêtre .

De toute manière , les mac sont des pc maintenant alors faut arrêter de parler les fan-boys .


----------



## arno1x (14 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> (ouf une nouvelle page pour éviter les grosses captures, je suis en 12 MB/S mais tout de même).



Hé bien, ça n'a duré que le temps d'une page


----------



## Petira (14 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , par la fenêtre .
> 
> De toute manière , les mac sont des pc maintenant alors faut arrêter de parler les fan-boys .



Les mac sont pas des pc mais des compatibles pc !

AU CHIOTTE MICROSOFT


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Un modo vite .


----------



## Petira (14 Février 2010)

On pourrait revenir aux screens? J'attend vos créations!


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

On est à tes ordres maintenant ?


----------



## Fìx (14 Février 2010)

LolYangccool a dit:


> On pourrait revenir aux screens? J'attend vos créations!



Ok...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

J'adore ton sublime dock :love:.


----------



## Petira (14 Février 2010)

non j'ai jamais dit ça et c'est pas ce que je voulais dire.

Je voulais dire que si on continue comme ça on va se faire taper sur les doigts...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Mon dernier desk !


----------



## Petira (14 Février 2010)

Arrête tu me donne envi de vomir avec ton windows... En plus on est dans la custo mac ici...:love:


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mon dernier desk !



Le plus beau de tous pour l'instant


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Merci , tu me touches , Windows Vista , c'est le meilleur OS que j'ai eu , un vrai bonheur au quotidien .


.


----------



## Petira (14 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci , tu me touches , Windows Vista , c'est le meilleur OS que j'ai eu , un vrai bonheur au quotidien .
> 
> 
> .



:afraid::afraid::afraid::afraid:

Windows Vista un bon OS? Heureusement que tu rigoles...


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Février 2010)

*VIVE VISTA !!!!! *


----------



## Petira (14 Février 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> *VIVE VISTA !!!!! *



ok...


----------



## Sylow (14 Février 2010)

C'est bon vous avez finit ? la récréation est terminée ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Pas pour LolTruc : http://www.lokan.fr/blog/2009/06/15/le-billet-couteau-suisse/#comments

Même là , il se fait remarquer.


----------



## Petira (14 Février 2010)

Ça c'est vieux... Je sais que j'ai pas toujours était comme j'aurai du être mais c'est oublier cette histoire avec LoKan...

Et c'est pas moi qui fais l'imbécile avec Windows..


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Moi , imbecile ?
Et toi tu es quoi dans ce cas ? Un crétin imature ?

Enfin bref , faut arrêter le truc windows=caca , fan-boy de merde.


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


>



magnifique. 
un lien pour le wall s'il te plait ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2010)

Ici : http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/2161/blea_tarn_morning_sun.html


----------



## 217ae1 (14 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ici : http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/2161/blea_tarn_morning_sun.html



Merci beaucoup.  

j'essayerais de faire un desk cette semaine.


----------



## EvilMacfanz (15 Février 2010)

Nouvelle version de mon desk (là si ca rale encore pour la taille de l'image je comprends plus rien ! )



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Petira (15 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Moi , imbecile ?
> Et toi tu es quoi dans ce cas ? Un crétin imature ?
> 
> Enfin bref , faut arrêter le truc windows=caca , fan-boy de merde.



..... J'ai pas dit que tu es un imbécile mais que tu fais l'imbécile, c'est différent, et c'est vrai...

Poster des capture de wintruc dans un sujet de custo mac....


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Février 2010)

Merci de ne pas surenchérir sur des sujets qui n'ont RIEN A VOIR avec les Desktops.. on n'est pas DU TOUT intéressé par tout ce qui a été dit durant 2 pages.. mais alors vraiment pas..

Donc..

@Evilmacfanz : superbe le fond


----------



## Petira (15 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci de ne pas surenchérir sur des sujets qui n'ont RIEN A VOIR avec les Desktops.. on n'est pas DU TOUT intéressé par tout ce qui a été dit durant 2 pages.. mais alors vraiment pas..
> 
> Donc..
> 
> @Evilmacfanz : superbe le fond



Pour ma part j'ai fini... Place aux screens !


----------



## Sylow (15 Février 2010)

EvilMacfanz a dit:


> Nouvelle version de mon desk (là si ca rale encore pour la taille de l'image je comprends plus rien ! )
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



Superbe, je suis jaloux de la fille mais surtout de la résolution ^^

imac 27 ? 

Wall ? 

Pas mal les icones


----------



## Petira (15 Février 2010)

Oui j'aime bien aussi ce screen.

Tu as un lien pour le wall stp?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h13 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> Premier jet... (pas encore trouvé l'ordre des icones de la menubar)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adoooreee !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h48 ----------




Sylow a dit:


> Bowtie   :love:



J'ai téléchargé Bowtie mais ou puis-je trouver des thèmes ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Bowtie 1.0 (finale) est sorti , bonne nouvelle donc .

Fonctionne super bien chez moi , je vais pouvoir passer à iTunes 9 .

Par contre , faut que je trouve un autre thème que simple + geeky pour adium , le duo me saoule .


----------



## Petira (15 Février 2010)

En attendant de nouveaux thèmes j'ai mis Geeky 2.0 moi.

Le minimaliste rend bien avec mon bureau, je vous donnerai un screenshot plus tard, je suis entrain de chercher des icones pour remplacer celles de mon disque dur externe et interne.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2010)

Tu peux télécharger des thèmes pour Bowtie sur DeviantArt, il y'en a à la pelle.


----------



## Petira (15 Février 2010)

Voilà le résultat de quelques heures de recherche, notamment pour les icones/




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Le wallpaper
Le thème Bowtie
Les icones


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2010)

J3Concepts forever !!! :love::love::love:





- wallpaper #1 : Squarez by Georg Rabensteiner
- wallpaper #2 : ElectricHoneyHornetMittenRerub by j3concepts
- skin Bowtie : mania_bar by Rum


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Superbe, je suis jaloux de la fille mais surtout de la résolution ^^


Non mais je reve 


S-P-L-E-N-D-I-D-E Wath !!!!
C'est decidé je te copie pour l'assoc' de deux images :love:


----------



## EvilMacfanz (15 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Superbe, je suis jaloux de la fille mais surtout de la résolution ^^
> 
> imac 27 ?
> 
> ...



Macbook Pro Unibody 17''

le wall  je l'ai  sur plusieurs posts de ce sujet et il me plaisait donc je l'ai pris à mon tour, il est disponible ici : http://da-nadda.deviantart.com/art/reMix-set-Clean-version-101177829

Les icones sont en fait dans plusieurs packs , je peux vous en citer un de mémoire : SY BLACK


----------



## gabou009 (16 Février 2010)

les gars, on fait comment pour avoir l'heure et la date en wallpaper, comme Wath???


----------



## AppleGold (16 Février 2010)

gabou009 a dit:


> les gars, on fait comment pour avoir l'heure et la date en wallpaper, comme Wath???



GeekTool et plus d'infos ici


----------



## Sylow (16 Février 2010)

EvilMacfanz a dit:


> *Macbook Pro Unibody 17*''
> 
> le wall  je l'ai  sur plusieurs posts de ce sujet et il me plaisait donc je l'ai pris à mon tour, il est disponible ici : http://da-nadda.deviantart.com/art/reMix-set-Clean-version-101177829
> 
> Les icones sont en fait dans plusieurs packs , je peux vous en citer un de mémoire : SY BLACK



aaa je te remercie, je en serai plus le seul à être envié, tuas un nouvel admirateur dénommé Phil1982 ^^

Merci pour le wall


----------



## Rorold (16 Février 2010)

Hello, voici le mien en ce moment :


----------



## Petira (16 Février 2010)

J'aime bien ton icones du disque dur... Tu pourrais me la donner stp?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Dock trop chargé à mon gout .


----------



## Rorold (16 Février 2010)

Voici pour le disque dur : http://Thvg.deviantart.com/art/Slick-Drives-95235862

Le dock a l'air chargé mais l'écran n'est qu'un 13 pouces !


----------



## Petira (16 Février 2010)

Rorold a dit:


> Voici pour le disque dur : http://Thvg.deviantart.com/art/Slick-Drives-95235862
> 
> Le dock a l'air chargé mais l'écran n'est qu'un 13 pouces !



Merci, moi j'ai un 13" et il n'y a que 10 icones dedant avec le finder, la corbeille... Seulement 5 appli dont je me sers tout le temps, pas besoin de plus....

Déjà dans les préférence de Bowtie tu peux demander à cacher l'icone du dock, ça fais gagner un peu de place, du moment que tu le laisse dans la barre de menu !


----------



## Rorold (16 Février 2010)

Merci, j'avais oublié !


----------



## Petira (16 Février 2010)

Rorold a dit:


> Merci, j'avais oublié !



de rien..

Par contre, suprime le pas de la barre de menu sinon tu aura du mal à retourner dans les préférences...
Au pire si tu le fait, tu supprime le fichier de préférence de bowtie et c'est reparti, mais il vaut mieux éviter.


----------



## Deleted member 70384 (16 Février 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Superbe, je suis jaloux de la fille mais surtout de la résolution ^^
> 
> imac 27 ?
> 
> ...



Les icônes du bureau sont mon Rainbow set


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Février 2010)

Suffit de cliquer droit sur la pochette CD sur le bureau et vous pourrez virer les deux icones Bowtie..
@Rorold un lien pour le wall ?


Sylow a dit:


> aaa je te remercie, je ne serai plus le seul à être envié, tu as un nouvel admirateur dénommé Phil1982 ^^


Exactement :love:
[HS]Cet été je vais tout faire pour me prendre un 17 a Londres.. seulement 150 pounds de plus.... :love:[/HS]


----------



## Petira (16 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Suffit de cliquer droit sur la pochette CD sur le bureau et vous pourrez virer les deux icones Bowtie..
> @Rorold un lien pour le wall ?
> 
> Exactement :love:
> [HS]Cet été je vais tout faire pour me prendre un 17 a Londres.. seulement 150 pounds de plus.... :love:[/HS]



Ah oui en cliquant droit sur la zone bowtie on a accès aux préférences !


----------



## EvilMacfanz (16 Février 2010)

MarieStockholm a dit:


> Les icônes du bureau sont mon Rainbow set




ah oui certes j'avais oublié ces icones là :/

merci Marie pour ces icones d'ailleurs, j'en cherchais comme elle depuis un bout de temps pour me debarasser  des icones sur le bureau ( adepte d'un desktop a la fluxbox ( window manager sous linux )


----------



## Rorold (16 Février 2010)

@ Phil : voici le wall : http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2432/3719991414_f766e9caff_o.jpg


----------



## Petira (16 Février 2010)

Rorold a dit:


> @ Phil : voici le wall : http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2432/3719991414_f766e9caff_o.jpg



C'était pas pour moi mais merci !


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Février 2010)

Merci parfait pour ma barre (et la coque unibody aussi d'aiileurs ) 





_Je réinvite les gens a essayer Dragthing. Avec Spotlight et Dragthing je lance mes applications sans Dock.. Juste Spotlight pour moi etait insuffisant, notamment pour Mail et Safari que j'ouvre toutes les 2mn (lourdo les cmd+espace+s/m+a). Dragthing me permet par exemple d'ouvrir Safari en faisant juste alt+espace. MP pour conseils de configuration.._


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Très joli .


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Février 2010)

Merci


----------



## wath68 (16 Février 2010)

C'est quoi un dock ?

Splendide photo, Phil.


----------



## arno1x (16 Février 2010)

bonjour,
 mon bureau du moment...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Propre :





Sale :





.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2010)

Joli vous deux 

Arno tes talents de créateur de thèmes me laissent sans voix .


----------



## arno1x (16 Février 2010)

Merci COrentin, c'est gentil, mais je ne crois pas avoir le talent que tu me prêtes. Merci encore, je suis flatté.


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est quoi un dock ?


Tu sais le truc en plein dans l'ecran qui te gene quand t'achetes un Mac au tout tout debut


----------



## EMqA (17 Février 2010)

​
Merci à wath pour le coup de main et l'inspiration.


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Février 2010)

Magnifique..

Sinon j'y verrais bien cette menubar aussi (meme si ton theme Bowtie fait un rappel sympa avec la grise d'origine) :


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Moi , je n'aime pas , il est sur FaceBouc .

Sympa mais je ne suis pas fan du wall .

Tu as quoi phil contre la barre grise d'origine ?


----------



## Sylow (17 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Moi , je n'aime pas , il est sur FaceBouc .
> 
> Sympa mais je ne suis pas fan du wall .
> 
> Tu as quoi phil contre la barre grise d'origine ?



il est raciste c'est tout ^^. Regarde sa photo, une chemise NOIRE !  le gris c'est le noir moderne.
Pourtant je suis sur qu'une chemise grise ça lui irait bien:love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde, je voulais savoir Emqa pourquoi ton desk était quadrillé, si c'est une application pourrais-je avoir le nom et aussi qu'est ce que ça fait de plus le petit truc en bas à gauche . Merci d'avance


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Février 2010)

Lol ouai un peu raciste 
Je trouve que la barre grise casse l'harmonie des walls tout le temps, vu que la couleur n'a rien a voir et que c'est une.... barre... toute grise claire ... super lumineuse pour des walls sombres souvent... bref :mouais: je suis pour l'harmonie de la barre avec le wall et puis on peut pas dire que colorer la barre soit tres difficile lol  c'est un trait horizontal :mouais:
Mais sur son wall ya un rappel gris clair avec Bowtie qui est sympa...
Bref tout ca n'est que mon humble avis 

Et P.S. : j'en ai une chemise grise  _(quelque part)_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Ouais autant supprimer cette barre à la con .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Perso , elle ressort bien avec les BLOB blanches ou un dock alu , cette barre ne me pose aucun souci .


----------



## Azurreal (17 Février 2010)

Après une petite ré-installation de Snow et une fracture de la clavicule, il ne me reste que de la custo à faire après avoir épuisé toutes mes séries =[
Donc on revient à quelque chose de très sobre et simple !




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Voilà, si vous avez des idées/conseils à me faire passer, vous gênez pas :rateau:


----------



## EMqA (17 Février 2010)

Il s'agit d'un savant mélange du wall squarez et d'un des wall de j3concepts.
Pour ce qui est du petit truc, c'est un theme pour bowtie que Laurent Baumann avait diffusé via twitter il y a un moment. le thème est animé et il fait ça.











Sapinshu a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde, je voulais savoir Emqa pourquoi ton desk était quadrillé, si c'est une application pourrais-je avoir le nom et aussi qu'est ce que ça fait de plus le petit truc en bas à gauche . Merci d'avance


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Février 2010)

MorPhiix a dit:


> on revient à quelque chose de très sobre et simple !


..et de tres sympa


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2010)

Merci Eqma!


----------



## pod (18 Février 2010)

le mien ! merci a vous tous pour vos création qui m'inspirent... un tout petit peu


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2010)

.


----------



## AnnC21 (18 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Désolé, je ne change pas ma barre de menus.
> Il faut demander à Phil, le spécialiste.
> 
> 
> ...




Hop, pour un jeune homme (j'ai déjà oublié le pseudo :rateau qui était intéressé par le wall


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Février 2010)

pod a dit:


> le mien ! merci a vous tous pour vos création qui m'inspirent... un tout petit peu


a part la barre la haut, c'est superbe...

faut vraiment que je m'y mette a geektool...tu pourrais filer les configs exactes des scripts et ton wall stp?


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Février 2010)

Superbe pod 
Ton Dok etienne c'est quoi ?
Merci..


----------



## wath68 (19 Février 2010)

pod a dit:


> le mien ! merci a vous tous pour vos création qui m'inspirent... un tout petit peu


Le fond est superbe.
J'adore le format Heure+Date de GeekTool :rateau:

Par contre, 4 fois la date sur le desk' barre des menus, GeekTool, Calendrier, iCal) ça fait un peu beaucoup je trouve.

@ Etienne :  very beautiful


----------



## pod (19 Février 2010)

je me souviens jamais de la date ... ^^
non dans le desk c'est surtout qd j ai un programme de lancé, ne pas avoir a regarder le bureau pour l heure ou la date.
le calendrier avec tout les jours c'est pour mon boulot, prevoir ce que j'ai a faire suivant les jours de la semaine.
mais le iCal me sert strictement a rien t'as raison je le vire !

pour le fond j'aime beaucoup aussi, c'est une vue assez exceptionnel de New York.
voila pour ceux que ca interesse :


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

J'aime beaucoup ton dock etienne et tes icones, ça fait parti d'un pack ou tu les a cherché un par un? Tu pourrais me passer le lien du dock au moins merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h04 ----------









.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Très joli !


----------



## redsquare (19 Février 2010)

Tout ça est très joli !!

J'aime beaucoup tout ce que vous faites, mais quelqu'un peut-il me dire l'impact des add-ons que vous utilisez sur les performances globales de vos machines ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Aucun effet sur mon MacBook .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h38 ----------

http://cerium50.deviantart.com/art/au-and-bv-equal-1-87974738

Le wall.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup etienne


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Février 2010)

redsquare a dit:


> quelqu'un peut-il me dire l'impact des add-ons que vous utilisez sur les performances globales de vos machines ?


Moi perso c'est une question a laquelle je fais tres attention.. j'evite de cumuler le plus possible.. d'ou mon utilisation de spotlight ou autres trucs natifs le plus possible..
J'ai environ 7 programmes a 30Mo chacun sur la ram pour resumé...
Mon ordi n'est pas vraiment moins reactifs quand ils ne sont pas activés..

Merci Etienne, superbe ton desk 
Tu pourrais donner le lien pour tes icones de dossiers please ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Ce sont celles qui sont fournies de base avec candybar , je te fais un dossier pour demain .


----------



## DarkPeDrO (20 Février 2010)

J'ai un petit problème: Bowtie se masque toujours inopinément, quel que soit le thème, et de façon aléatoire. Pour le relancer, je dois  killer le processus, et relancer l'appli...


----------



## link.javaux (20 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> .



beau le dock


----------



## Sylow (20 Février 2010)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> J'ai un petit problème: Bowtie se masque toujours inopinément, quel que soit le thème, et de façon aléatoire. Pour le relancer, je dois  killer le processus, et relancer l'appli...



Apparement elle ne serait pas totalement compatible avec SL, Tout le monde  a ce soucis en sortie de veille bowtie disparait 3 fois sur 4.


----------



## pifgadget79 (20 Février 2010)

@etienne000 > J'utilise le même dock que toi  Sinon t'aurais pas un lien pour la liste de contact adium stp, il me semble l'avoir déjà vu mais j'ai pas trouvé en cherchant sur DA ou AdiumXtras. Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Pas avec la version finale , telechargez là .

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LUVM4F8H > Pour Phil .

EDIT : La liste de contacts est personnalisée , je te fais une capture de suite .


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Voila mon premier desk ! =) (je tient à remercier etienne et EqMa qui m'ont inspirer)
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/image-perso/capture-d&#8217;-an-2010-02-20-2-09-18,9f29302e5d68a9f9d7ddd6e00e93a1e7.png.html


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LUVM4F8H > Pour Phil


Tanquiou !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Pas mal Sapinshu mais les icônes c'est vraiment pas ça .


----------



## Rorold (20 Février 2010)

HS : pour Bowtie il y a eu une mise à jour il n'y a pas très longtemps et le problème avec snow leopard est réglé pour ma part !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Ok ok Corentin  merci pour la critique, mais tu me recommanderais quoi comme icônes, merci  ?


----------



## AnnC21 (20 Février 2010)

Avec le bureau multicolore je jouerais sur des icônes sobres et "identiques" 

Type ça peut être : http://bodysoulspirit.deviantart.com/art/HUD-Transparant-Leopard-Icons-58485931


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Passage à des icônes textes pour bientôt.







.

EDIT : quelqu'un sait changer les icones dans la barre de menus ?
Merci !


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Février 2010)

Mon dernier :


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2010)

Un nouveau :





.


----------



## pifgadget79 (21 Février 2010)

@etienne000 merci pour la liste de contacts.
Pour le desk je préfère l'vant dernier (mais c'est aussi parce que j'ai jamais aimé les icones textes  )


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Passage à des icônes textes pour bientôt.
> 
> 
> EDIT : quelqu'un sait changer les icones dans la barre de menus ?
> Merci !



Va là ! 

C'est prévu pour Leopard, mais tu as toutes le icônes en png, ensuite il te faut suivre l'explication de Phil et tu devrais y arriver

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h46 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tu pourrais me filer le lien pour tes icônes texte ?


----------



## richardolfa (21 Février 2010)

c'est une grosse merde l'iphone, à coté du Samsung....
Moi quand je charge mes vidéos, il me supprime la musique et quand je recharge la musique il me supprime les vidéos sans compter les favoris, les contacts et tout ça, non vraiment une merde qui coute les yeux de la tete, que de la pub


----------



## Fìx (21 Février 2010)

Moi j'dis, faire la queue dans les files d'attente, c'est chiant! 

Et les impôts aussi, c'est chiant!  

Et j'aime pas la pluie!


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

richardolfa a dit:


> c'est une grosse merde l'iphone, à coté du Samsung....
> Moi quand je charge mes vidéos, il me supprime la musique et quand je recharge la musique il me supprime les vidéos sans compter les favoris, les contacts et tout ça, non vraiment une merde qui coute les yeux de la tete, que de la pub



Ca vient faire quoi ça au milieu d'un post de customization ? Si t'es pas content de ton iPhone vends le ! Mais viens pas faire chier à un endroit où il y a pas lieu !!!! :hein:


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2010)

richardolfa a dit:


> c'est une grosse merde l'iphone, à coté du Samsung....
> Moi quand je charge mes vidéos, il me supprime la musique et quand je recharge la musique il me supprime les vidéos sans compter les favoris, les contacts et tout ça, non vraiment une merde qui coute les yeux de la tete, que de la pub



Si t'es aussi doué pour te servir de ton iphone que des forums, ça m'étonne pas trop en même temps :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Si t'es aussi doué pour te servir de ton iphone que des forums, ça m'étonne pas trop en même temps :rateau:



Je n'y avais pas pensé, mais c'est bien vu !


----------



## michio (21 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Si t'es aussi doué pour te servir de ton iphone que des forums, ça m'étonne pas trop en même temps :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

http://arctictransfuse.deviantart.com/art/Gill-Text-dock-icons-154466636 > Icônes.


----------



## Mac in black (21 Février 2010)

> Citation:
> Envoyé par richardolfa
> c'est une grosse merde l'iphone, à coté du Samsung....
> Moi quand je charge mes vidéos, il me supprime la musique et quand je recharge la musique il me supprime les vidéos sans compter les favoris, les contacts et tout ça, non vraiment une merde qui coute les yeux de la tete, que de la pub
> Ca vient faire quoi ça au milieu d'un post de customization ? Si t'es pas content de ton iPhone vends le ! Mais viens pas faire chier à un endroit où il y a pas lieu !!!!



Et en plus il a un PC :mouais:


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> http://arctictransfuse.deviantart.com/art/Gill-Text-dock-icons-154466636 > Icônes.



Merci


----------



## wath68 (21 Février 2010)

*Et hop ...*







etienne000 a dit:


>


J'adore !!!
(à part la tête de canard qui ne va pas trop avec le coté sérieux et minimaliste du desk', je trouve)


----------



## Regal Blunt (21 Février 2010)

Salut à tous, bravo pour tous vos superbes desks. Cela faisait bien longtemps que je n'avais pas posté. Sans plus attendre:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> *Et hop ...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Promis , la prochaine fois , il sera parfait .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Magnifique Wath :love:.


----------



## wath68 (21 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Promis , la prochaine fois , il sera parfait .


Il l'est déjà 
C'est juste mon coté canarophobe qui revient lol

Merci Corentin.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

TADAAA !





Là , il est parfait  (Ou presque , faut que je trouve comment changer la typo de la barre de menus).


----------



## plaj (21 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> TADAAA !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bjr et merci Etienne, c'est splendide.. Je suis nouveau, comment fais tu pour avoir ce rendu... merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Avec candybar , tu changes les icones , le dock et tu te trouves un thème .

Quelques liens :

Un thème : http://bl4ck-17.deviantart.com/art/Vitae-Leopard-1-3-unofficial-115328493
Des icones :http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/flrs
Un dock : http://soydios.deviantart.com/art/Glass-Curve-Dock-154259669
Des fonds d'écran : http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/downloads/date/any/

Après , regarde sur ces sites , il y a pleins d'autres trucs .


----------



## plaj (21 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Avec candybar , tu changes les icones , le dock et tu te trouves un thème .
> 
> Quelques liens :
> 
> ...



Merci Etienne


----------



## Christophe31 (21 Février 2010)

Voilà mon nouveau :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## AnnC21 (21 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> *Et hop ...*



Vraiment classe...

Pitite question, votre DD il apparait ailleurs ? On le vire comment du bureau (sans faire de bêtise) ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Préférences du finder>general = tu décoches les cases que tu veux .


----------



## Ralph_ (21 Février 2010)

ça m'enerve...j'y arrive vraiment à rien avec geektool


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Février 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> ça m'enerve...j'y arrive vraiment à rien avec geektool



Patience...


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Février 2010)

Tu peux faire un enregistrement video de ton ecran avec quicktime player (snow leopard version) et tu nous montre.. mets ta video sur un herbergeur (genre box.net) et on regardera ca et te dira ce qui couille 
Superbe les derniers posts et j'adore celui de Vampire !! J'adore les deux styles dans le Dock 
Christophe comme toujours.. des idees a voler a la pelle 
Etienne : MAGNIFIQUE  Ton fond ?





_Je pense mettre les ecritures blanches.._
EDIT : écriture mises en blanc et correction sentimentale  ->j'peux avoir le wall !?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

Juste joli ? 

Pour la peine , le wall , tu ne l'auras que demain .


----------



## arno1x (21 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Tu peux faire un enregistrement video de ton ecran avec quicktime player (snow leopard version) et tu nous montre.. mets ta video sur un herbergeur (genre box.net) et on regardera ca et te dira ce qui couille
> Superbe les derniers posts et j'adore celui de Vampire !! J'adore les deux styles dans le Dock
> Christophe comme toujours.. des idees a voler a la pelle
> Etienne : joli  Ton fond ?
> ...



Hey Phil, beau, beau, j'aime, bravo.


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Février 2010)

Precedent message édité 

Merci arno 
PS : c'est grace a toi Etienne car j'ai choppé ce fond sur interfacelift grace a ton lien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Tu veux quel wall Phil ?


----------



## Sylow (22 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Precedent message édité
> 
> Merci arno
> PS : c'est grace a toi Etienne car j'ai choppé ce fond sur interfacelift grace a ton lien



Je l'ai vue aussi, magnifique, ca ne m'étonne pas que tu l'ai adopté


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Beautiful Phil :king:.


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Février 2010)

Merci beaucoup !

_[hs]Choc de la journée, je plane : ca y est je suis tombé accroc d'un truc Windows que je trouve mieux qu'un autre truc Apple :rose:[/hs]_


----------



## lordroy (23 Février 2010)

Moi je l'ai trouvé le wall mais je le mettrais pas je laisse etienne le mettre demain 
Bonne nuit les gens.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Mets le , je ne le retrouve plus .


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

Yup yup! 

Quel logiciel dois-je utiliser pour Snow Leopard? 

Merciiii


----------



## lordroy (23 Février 2010)

Voici le wall
http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/049/9/4/Final_Night_Launch_by_Ilterendi.jpg


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Yup yup!
> 
> Quel logiciel dois-je utiliser pour Snow Leopard?
> 
> Merciiii


 Pour quoi faire ?


----------



## troche63 (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous !
Je me lance, premier post (hormis celui de présentation) en espérant le faire correctement...
Voilà donc mon écran du moment, après avoir parcouru toutes les pages de cette discussion plus celles des coups de pouce GeekTool, j'ai fait ça :


 
lien direct : http://img168.imageshack.us/img168/8350/ecranverre.png
Pas trop certain de ma façon de mettre les liens...
Merci de m'indiquer les erreurs faites au cas ou !
Et bravo à tous pour vos réalisations
Thierry


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Pas mal ton desk troche  mais peut être tu devrais harmoniser les couleurs non? (avec geektool). Après je suis pas un expert dans la customisation mais en tout cas voilà mon avis


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Février 2010)

+1 pour l'harmonisation des couleurs et je trouve ta barre de menu un peu trop pleine. Sinon bravo pour ce premier desk.


----------



## troche63 (23 Février 2010)

Salut Sapinshu, merci de ton commentaire, je vais regarder cela !
Mais l'envie de changer me démange déjà, alors ... Au passage GeekTool est vraiment sympa, mais il aime bien ma batterie dirait-on...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h11 ----------




Christophe31 a dit:


> +1 pour l'harmonisation des couleurs et je trouve ta barre de menu un peu trop pleine. Sinon bravo pour ce premier desk.



Oui cette menubar est pas top top... Je vais virer quelques bricoles pas indispensables


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Mais de rien , en tout cas si tu change quelque chose, poste-le comme ça on pourra voir les changements que tu as apporté


----------



## troche63 (23 Février 2010)

Ok je posterai ! Et bon appétit à tous, hop .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

.


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Pour quoi faire ?



Pour créer un thème sur Snow Leopard

(désolé )


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Février 2010)

Theme en cours me reste à faire encore 3 4 modif
Le RSS sur geektool ça marche ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Je trouve ça très joli , c'est agréable à regarder .


----------



## AnnC21 (23 Février 2010)

On change un peu... (et merci Etienne pour l'info DD )







J'aime bcp le gecko :love:


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

Quelqu'un saurait-il me répondre s'il vous plaît? 

Comment est-ce que je peux créer un thème sous Snow leopard étant donné que la plupart des logiciels n'est compatible que pour 10.5.XXX (si je ne m'abuse!)

Bon ça va ressembler à du flood à force, mais bon!



PS: J'aime le thème AnnC21! Canon l'aurore boréale!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

On ne peut te répondre si on ne sait pas .


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Février 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Quelqu'un saurait-il me répondre s'il vous plaît?
> 
> Comment est-ce que je peux créer un thème sous Snow leopard étant donné que la plupart des logiciels n'est compatible que pour 10.5.XXX (si je ne m'abuse!)
> 
> ...


 
Fonction Recherche 
Et depuis SL certains logiciels de custo ont bien été MaJ


----------



## Climaxxx (23 Février 2010)

Ah parce qu'on m'a dit que ThemePark ne fonctionnait que sur les versions précédentes de MAC OS, mais je vais checker ça  merci bien!

Après recherche... Je trouve pas grand chose... >_<


----------



## cooltofchris (23 Février 2010)

mon 1er envois dans cette section ,en espérant ne pas faire d erreur.
Merci a vous ,j adore venir ici c est un peu le chill out de forum,ca fait du bien.






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h17 ----------

voice le 2e wall,mon coeur balance entre les deux.j aurais aimé une barre de menu transparente mais ne peux suivre le tuto donné pour themepark n ayant pas photoshop.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

Encore un :love:.


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Février 2010)

Soyez indulgent  c'est la faute a macg pas a eux 

Hmm super ton desk *AnnC21* ! Ca me fait presque re-aimer le Dock 

*Splinter28* pour la menubar transparente telecharge-la ICI et avec themepark remplace la (104 et 116.. voir ma signature)

*Climaxxx* va voir sur macthemes.org.. mais sache que les deux themepark (3 et 4) sont compatibles SL. Le 3 plante un peu mais on s'en sort. Avec ca (surtout avec le 3) tu peux creer ton theme tranquilou car ce ne sont que des fichiers png a la con. Faudra juste beaucoup de patience car par ex juste pour les boutons tricolors en haut des fenetres ya 256 fichiers a remplacer .. donc va falloir que t'analyses lesquels sont des doubles etc..
Sinon tu peux faire comme moi.. tu fais un mix de themes que tu choppes a droite a gauche


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

T'as oublié de dire que mon desk l'est magnifique .
Tu n'auras pas de MacBook Pro 17" à ton anniversaire pour la peine .


----------



## AnnC21 (23 Février 2010)

Cooltofchris, je trouve le 2ème plus raccord entre wall et dock, mais j'aime bien le wall du 1... avec d'autres icônes peut être ? 

Phil, merci, le dock, jeune switcheuse, je m'en suis pas encore lassée  (j'avoue, j'avais même installé rocketdock sur mon PC :rateau

Edit : youpi j'ai enfin compris comment marchait geektool !
Bon c'est pas encore ça pour les polices mais je joue un peu... (Bowtie pour les chansons)


----------



## Exit209 (23 Février 2010)

@ AnnC21: Vraiment cool le dernier! A part l'heure différente entre geektool et l'heure du menubar...:rateau:

Est-ce que tu pourrais donner un lien pour le wall stp? Merci


----------



## AnnC21 (23 Février 2010)

Oups boulet j'avais pas configuré le rafraichissement :rateau:, c'est réparé 

Pour le wall, interface lift


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Février 2010)

Merci etienne000, Phil1982 et AnnC21 pour les compliments et les liens je cours à la modif 

Edit: je veux bien un lien pour télécharger theme park car je le trouve nulle part (le site de l'éditeur bug chez moi)
 et macthemes.org est étrange je trouve ...


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Février 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> Phil, merci, le dock, jeune switcheuse, je m'en suis pas encore lassée...youpi j'ai enfin compris comment marchait geektool...


Ben le Dock moi je trouve ca plus que genial... pas mal de gens ici l'ont vire car il y a spotlight et consors encore plus rapide... mais je repete, le Dock selon moi est qqch d'excellent (et esthetique)
Et tu dois changer la police de ton calendrier geektool si tu veux avoir les jours bien alignes 


etienne000 a dit:


> T'as oublié de dire que mon desk l'est magnifique .
> Tu n'auras pas de MacBook Pro 17" à ton anniversaire pour la peine .


Ahah , mais ne joue pas avec des phrases comme ca....  c'est trop dur a entendre meme pour plaisanter  .... :mouais: .....


----------



## Regal Blunt (23 Février 2010)

Rien de bien subtil, je ne maîtrise pas encore autant que vous


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Février 2010)

c'est beau et simple agréable


----------



## Regal Blunt (23 Février 2010)

Merci
Pour ma part j'aime beaucoup ton gecko


----------



## AnnC21 (23 Février 2010)

Merci du tuyau Phil mais je viens d'essayer plein de polices différentes et ça ne change rien 

C'est peut être mon script qui n'est pas le mieux ? :mouais: (à moins que tu ne connaisses THE police qui marche... mais là en fait c'est jamais assez espacé sur la première ligne...)


----------



## Azurreal (23 Février 2010)

Ah pas mal les derniers :O
Faudra vraiment que j'essaye de me mettre à Geektool, malgré les précédents essais qui n'avaient pas fonctionné 

Mais bon j'avais besoin de changé d'air alors voilà :



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Regal Blunt (23 Février 2010)

Pas besoin de Geektool pour faire un desk réussi, la preuve

Peut-être ton dock est-il un peu rempli, mais sinon j'aime bien.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Février 2010)

Jolie le wall MorPhiix un lien ?


----------



## Azurreal (23 Février 2010)

Euh ouais deux petites minutes faut que je le retrouve, au pire je l'uploaderais 

Édit : retrouvé, vive la date de création d'un fichier pour le retrouver dans un historique de deux mois x)
http://deep--blue.deviantart.com/art/Spitfire-Wallpaper-45773461


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Février 2010)

Lol c'est pas faux 
Ann : Moi en police j'avais Andale mono un truc comme ca.. la taille joue aussi je crois..
Sympa le desk morphiix  !


----------



## Azurreal (23 Février 2010)

Merci Phil !
Quand me diras-tu que ce n'est pas terrible ?


----------



## cooltofchris (24 Février 2010)

merci à phil pour le lien de la barre transparente et les autres tutos,j arrive a quelque chose de sympa.
Je vais peut être me mettre a geektool ,ca a l air tentant.Maintenant que je ne passe plus mon temps a chercher des solutions au problèmes de pc,je peux m amuser avec mon bb (et oui c est le nom qu on lui a donné dans la famille).
voilà mon 2e essai.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Février 2010)

Bon ba merci pour lien mais pour ma part impossible d'aller sur le site de themepark actuellement mais bon je reçois ma bbox today normalement donc je vais voir (le réseaux universitaire c'est gratis mais bridé au niveau des ports dommage)


----------



## Regal Blunt (24 Février 2010)

J'aime bien le dernier
Par contre la pomme multicolore jure un peu non? M'enfin ça ne choque absolument pas.


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Février 2010)

La pour le coup je ne sais pas si t'aurais pu trouver un wall qui aille mieux avec les icones 
@Regal Bunt : je vois pas ce que t'as a envier a qui que ce soit, il est nikel et soigné ton desk..


----------



## Regal Blunt (24 Février 2010)

Merci:rose:. Ca donne vraiment envie de se donner du mal


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Soyez indulgent  c'est la faute a macg pas a eux
> 
> Hmm super ton desk *AnnC21* ! Ca me fait presque re-aimer le Dock
> 
> ...



Je te remercie! Donc comme tu dis, cest un peu compliqué de remplacer tous les png? ou faisable? La plupart des gens font quoi dhabitude?


----------



## cooltofchris (24 Février 2010)

pour splinter le site de thème park a l air de ne pas fonctionner .Voici le lien pour le recupérer.
http://mac.brothersoft.com/themepark-download.html


----------



## Regal Blunt (24 Février 2010)

Quelques menus changements.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Février 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> pour splinter le site de thème park a l air de ne pas fonctionner .Voici le lien pour le recupérer.
> http://mac.brothersoft.com/themepark-download.html



merci bien pour lien


----------



## cooltofchris (24 Février 2010)

Voilà la dernière mouture qui commence à vraiment me plaire.
pour le wall c est un ami qui me l a retravailler,l original étant dans les rouges.
je vous donne le lien de ce qu il fait:http://www.judzign.com/
Un premier essai avec geektool, c est le top ce logiciel.
pour le moment encore bowtie pour itunes.Encore une fois,merci a tout ceux qui participe a ce forum sans qui je n aurais pas fait grand chose.


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Février 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Voilà la dernière mouture qui commence à vraiment me plaire.
> pour le wall c est un ami qui me l a retravailler,l original étant dans les rouges.
> je vous donne le lien de ce qu il fait:http://www.judzign.com/
> Un premier essai avec geektool, c est le top ce logiciel.
> pour le moment encore bowtie pour itunes.Encore une fois,merci a tout ceux qui participe a ce forum sans qui je n aurais pas fait grand chose.


 
Et tu utilises Snow Leopard?  (Ptite info )


----------



## cooltofchris (24 Février 2010)

Oui snow leopard.


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Février 2010)

Donc jsuppose que Geektool est compatible avec SL... >_< Parce qu'on m'a répété que ça ne fonctionnait pas...


----------



## michio (24 Février 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Donc jsuppose que Geektool est compatible avec SL... >_< Parce qu'on m'a répété que ça ne fonctionnait pas...


Si si, ça marche très bien


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Février 2010)

Nickel  Merciiiii!


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Février 2010)

Je comprends pas bien comment mettre spotlight en blanc


----------



## cooltofchris (24 Février 2010)

pour spotlight phil a donne un super lien il faut rechercher le bundle qui est dit dans son tuto et click droit afficher le contenu paquet .Il ne reste plus qu à remplacer le fichier pdf donné par phil.


----------



## Regal Blunt (24 Février 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/5309758-post9532.html

Voila ce dont on parle


----------



## wath68 (24 Février 2010)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Regal Blunt (24 Février 2010)

C'est très pur, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

Magnifique ton bureau Regal Blunt !


----------



## Regal Blunt (24 Février 2010)

Merci
Mais je dois bien avouer que tous les desks que chacun a posté m'ont bien aidé. Sans oublier Geektool qui est un merveilleux outil.


----------



## shinigami777 (24 Février 2010)

Bonsoir, le lien donne par Phil ( logos blanc dans barre de tache ) n'est plus valable sur Rapidshare, pouvez vous le poster a nouveau?
merci bcp


----------



## Regal Blunt (24 Février 2010)

Comme ça?
http://forums.macg.co/5309758-post9532.html


----------



## shinigami777 (24 Février 2010)

oui, le lien rapidshare est mort qq'un pourrais le re-poster? merci encore


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Février 2010)

Oui oui j'arrive... j'ai arreté de payer rapidshare alors je vais tout mettre sur un blog que je fais... mais vu que je sens qu'il va me falloir 6 mois pour le finir, je vais mettre un lien sur box.net de tous mes trucs de custos ensemble.. et je mettrai ce "super" lien dans ma signature.


Climaxxx a dit:


> ...remplacer tous les png? ou faisable? La plupart des gens font quoi dhabitude?


Je sais pas pour ca... macthemes.org t'aidera bien mieux pour ces questions  et ya des francais dedans donc tu peux poster en francais (et prier )
Wath, magnifique comme d'hab


----------



## shinigami777 (24 Février 2010)

ok merci phil, nous attendons ton lien avec impatience


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Février 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> pour spotlight phil a donne un super lien il faut rechercher le bundle qui est dit dans son tuto et click droit afficher le contenu paquet .Il ne reste plus qu à remplacer le fichier pdf donné par phil.



Merci pour le coup du clic droit :rateau: je me galèrait avec aperçu dans tous les sens je comprenais pas

Et sinon je voulais savoir phil si au final tu avais bien gentiment fait les aiguille de time machine et autre truc à retouché ou pas ?

sinon je peux vous poster un lien dans 2 sec avec le fichier de phil

*Edit* voici les liens
alors les icones en blanc http://www.play-host.net/files/1267090667.zip
et la menu bar transparente http://www.play-host.net/files/1267101952.zip


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Oui oui j'arrive... j'ai arreté de payer rapidshare alors je vais tout mettre sur un blog que je fais... mais vu que je sens qu'il va me falloir 6 mois pour le finir, je vais mettre un lien sur box.net de tous mes trucs de custos ensemble.. et je mettrai ce "super" lien dans ma signature.
> 
> Je sais pas pour ca... macthemes.org t'aidera bien mieux pour ces questions  et ya des francais dedans donc tu peux poster en francais (et prier )
> Wath, magnifique comme d'hab



Hahahahaha 

En Anglais jdois pouvoir me débrouiller je pense! 

Merci beaucoup beaucoup!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h24 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> Oui oui j'arrive... j'ai arreté de payer rapidshare alors je vais tout mettre sur un blog que je fais... mais vu que je sens qu'il va me falloir 6 mois pour le finir, je vais mettre un lien sur box.net de tous mes trucs de custos ensemble.. et je mettrai ce "super" lien dans ma signature.
> 
> Je sais pas pour ca... macthemes.org t'aidera bien mieux pour ces questions  et ya des francais dedans donc tu peux poster en francais (et prier )
> Wath, magnifique comme d'hab



Excuse moi c pas plutôt macthemes.net ?


----------



## shinigami777 (24 Février 2010)

ah oui bonne idee


----------



## Regal Blunt (24 Février 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Excuse moi c pas plutôt macthemes.net ?



En même temps c'est pas super important hein...


----------



## shinigami777 (24 Février 2010)

merci pour les liens splinter


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Février 2010)

shinigami777 a dit:


> merci pour les liens splinter



de rien ça fait plaisir


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Février 2010)

Regal Blunt a dit:


> En même temps c'est pas super important hein...


Ouai c'est clair 
Merci Splinter 
Sinon les voici -> http://www.box.net/shared/oeblls2jev
Desolé c'est du travail baclé mais j'ai VRAIMENT pas le temps :rose:


----------



## shinigami777 (25 Février 2010)

tres bon travail phil thanks


----------



## cooltofchris (25 Février 2010)

voici après un peu de réglage sur geek tool un bureau qui commence a me plaire.
J en profite ,il pleut et je suis en congés.
merci à phil pour le pack tout en un c est le top. 
edit:Voici en plus soft ,cest vrai que je dois m emporter en débutant.merci pour les critiques,c est comme ca que l on avance.


----------



## Climaxxx (25 Février 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> voici après un peu de réglage sur geek tool un bureau qui commence a me plaire.
> J en profite ,il pleut et je suis en congés.
> merci à phil pour le pack tout en un c est le top.



Je trouve que les images que tu as en bas à droite en haut à droite et à gauche avec l'éléphant gâchent un peu ton thème... Enfin ce n'est que mon avis...


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Février 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> voici après un peu de réglage sur geek tool un bureau qui commence a me plaire.
> J en profite ,il pleut et je suis en congés.
> merci à phil pour le pack tout en un c est le top.




Très jolie, mais essai d'éviter de poster des images trop grandes....

A moi pour mon nouveau desk :




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## wath68 (25 Février 2010)

Moi je trouve ça trop ... bleu.
Bon, en même temps, je ne suis pas objectif, j'ai horreur du bleu lol.

À part ça, je pense qu'il y a un peu trop de tout.
Je crois que nous sommes tous passés par là.
On se laisse vite emporter avec GeekTool ("wow c'est génial, on peut rajouter ça sur le bureau. Et ça, et ça, et encore ça. Allons-y alors")


----------



## Sylow (25 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Moi je trouve ça trop ... bleu.
> Bon, en même temps, je ne suis pas objectif, j'ai horreur du bleu lol.
> 
> À part ça, je pense qu'il y a un peu trop de tout.
> ...



Entierement d'accord. je suis passé par la à mes début aussi ^^.  


et je suis pas non plus fan des derniers desk.

@ chris : Super j'adore 

Je pense que je vais adopter cette barre des menus en noire !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Sympa Christophe .


----------



## starck (25 Février 2010)

Rien de bien extraordinaire, j aurais une question, comment customiser le dock quand il est 2D comme le mien ?
*



*


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Février 2010)

starck a dit:


> Rien de bien extraordinaire, j aurais une question, comment customiser le dock quand il est 2D comme le mien ?
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Tu peux le rendre transparent.


----------



## Pouasson (25 Février 2010)

C'qui la d'moiselle? .....


----------



## starck (25 Février 2010)

@Christophe31

C est tout ?!!!! :hein:

C est nul...

@Poissondezil

J aimerais bien le savoir :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Février 2010)

starck a dit:


> @Christophe31
> 
> C est tout ?!!!! :hein:
> 
> C est nul...




Et changer les icônes...mais tu voudrais faire quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2010)

Le lien est dans les coups de coeur mais on ne sait pas le nom de la fille pour d'autres hum ... photos esthétiques ...


----------



## Pouasson (25 Février 2010)

Ah mais c'était juste pour le fond gris moi de toute façon. La fille a juste l'air un peu idiote, à ne pas savoir enfiler un sweat.

Nah.


----------



## Regal Blunt (25 Février 2010)

Joli desk Stark
Mais tu sais, changer les icônes est déjà en quelque sorte une customisation du dock. Moi je le trouve très bien comme il est.


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Février 2010)

C'est vrai qu'elle est con cette nana avec son sweet (pour info).



wath68 a dit:


> Je crois que nous sommes tous passés par là.
> On se laisse vite emporter avec GeekTool ("wow c'est génial, on peut rajouter ça sur le bureau. Et ça, et ça, et encore ça. Allons-y alors")


C'est pas faux 
Me rappelle mon premier desk mouhahahah  :modo:


----------



## Climaxxx (25 Février 2010)

J'aime beaucouppppppppppppppppppppppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



...


La fille... ET le dock


----------



## starck (25 Février 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Et changer les icônes...mais tu voudrais faire quoi ?



Bah j aurais voulus changer le separator, active indiator et le glass dock*.

*Pas sure que ca s appel comme ca...


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Février 2010)

starck a dit:


> Bah j aurais voulus changer le separator, active indiator et le glass dock*.
> 
> *Pas sure que ca s appel comme ca...




Pour le separator et les indicateurs aucun problème tu peux utiliser CandyBar ou les changer "à la main". Pour le fond à part,  transparent gris, transparent noir et sans fond il n'y a pas bcp de choix.


----------



## starck (25 Février 2010)

Je dois vraiment être une quiche, parce qu avec candybar je  y arrive pas :sick:


----------



## wath68 (25 Février 2010)

A une certaine époque, j'avais le dock 2D en Hud, avec Niqu Dock.
C'est le plus joli, je trouve.






http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16782319


----------



## starck (25 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> A une certaine époque, j'avais le dock 2D en Hud, avec Niqu Dock.
> C'est le plus joli, je trouve.



Je viens de l installer et il me convient très bien


----------



## Deleted member 91503 (25 Février 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> voici après un peu de réglage sur geek tool un bureau qui commence a me plaire.
> J en profite ,il pleut et je suis en congés.
> merci à phil pour le pack tout en un c est le top.
> edit:Voici en plus soft ,cest vrai que je dois m emporter en débutant.merci pour les critiques,c est comme ca que l on avance.



Salut comment s'appel le pack d'icones STP


----------



## troche63 (25 Février 2010)

TiTi_10 a dit:


> Salut comment s'appel le pack d'icones STP


Insane, perso je l'avais trouvé sur Deviantart je crois mais cooltofchris a peut etre un autre lien.


----------



## cooltofchris (25 Février 2010)

http://mclovin-irish.deviantart.com/art/Virtually-Insane-Iconset-149081298
voilà le pack.


----------



## Deleted member 91503 (26 Février 2010)

Merci à vous 2


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Février 2010)

Me manquait ce wall.. et d'avoir un truc en bas..


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2010)

Minimaliste et superbe, bravo Phill.


----------



## michio (26 Février 2010)

starck a dit:


> Rien de bien extraordinaire, j aurais une question, comment customiser le dock quand il est 2D comme le mien ?
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Chez moi en tout cas, le dock de la fille est bien en 3D


----------



## Regal Blunt (26 Février 2010)

Très beau desk Phil.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Oui de plus en plus beau .


----------



## wath68 (26 Février 2010)

Je vais faire mon rabat-joie lol

J'adore l'idée et la custo du desk' en général, vraiment,
mais malheureusement la photo n'est pas terrible du tout.
Les feuilles desséchées et le tronc fendu gâchent tout je trouve.

Avec une autre photo dans le même style, mais parfaite, je déclarerais volontier ton desk' comme le plus beau que je n'ai jamais vu.

Encore un p'tit effort, et tu es arrivé au bout


Edit : http://hqwalls.blogspot.com/search?q=bamboo


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

.


----------



## wath68 (26 Février 2010)

Excellent.
Le mélange vert-noir est vraiment du plus bel effet.

 tout le monde s'est mis au green lol


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Ca fait longtemps que je poste des walls verts quand même .


----------



## Climaxxx (26 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Excellent.
> Le mélange vert-noir est vraiment du plus bel effet.
> 
> tout le monde s'est mis au green lol



Apparement le vert c 'est la couleur 2010


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2010)

Alors j'y vais de mon vert...




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## wath68 (26 Février 2010)

j'suis pas écolo.

*I LOVE ROBOTS !*


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Février 2010)

WOW merci pour vos compliments !
Je ne pensais pas que yaurait autant de retours positifs..

Merci wath pour le lien, j'aime bien le vert (de temps en temps) et les walls du site sont superbes, surtout les vues en ctr-plongee sur les arbres :love:
Et j'adore les derniers desks !
Cette photo j'en suis accroc car avec le contour de l'ecran des unibody le contraste ressort enormement.. ca fait 2 fois que je poste un desk avec (je crois)

Par contre en re-regardant les pages precedentes je suis retombé sur le wall (p.411) de mad.gecko (le wall d'ailleurs vient de la), et son dock de dragthing, tout ca avait ete mes premiers inspirations pour le minimalisme, du coup ca m'a redonné un peu envie d'y r'met' un dock (_l'avantage avec dragthing est que tu choisis ce qu'il y a ou pas dans le dock_)... juste histoire d'avoir de l'_activité_ en bas de l'ecran.. bizarrement sans Dock j'ai l'impression que mon 15" et ENCORE plus petit


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Février 2010)

Après plusieurs essais plus ou moins réussis (vous en avez vus ou subit certains),j en suis arrivés a une conclusion.Ce que j aime le plus c est changer de wall mais le soucis c est qu il faudrait presque changer à chaque fois d icones .... Du coup autant partir comme vous le faites sur du minimaliste et plus sobre (il m a fallut négocier avec toute la petite famille ).Ce qui me permet maintenant de mettre mon dossier de wall favoris en aléatoire.youpi je suis happy .C est en forgeant ........
Comme vous êtes sur la verdure j ai adapté mon shoot.
merci encore pour toute l aide apportée en vous lisant .
bon week end a tous.


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Février 2010)

Bon week end et super progression selon moi !
Ton wall est sympa et t'as harmonisé la police de geektool.. les couleurs vont bien ensembles 
Par contre "re"-jette un oeil dans tes MP concernant le post d'image sur les forums stp..


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bon week end et super progression selon moi !
> Ton wall est sympa et t'as harmonisé la police de geektool.. les couleurs vont bien ensembles
> Par contre "re"-jette un oeil dans tes MP concernant le post d'image sur les forums stp..



+1 tras jolie desk mais image bien trop grande......


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

C'est pas très joli je trouve :

La pomme de la barre de menus ne s'accorde pas avec le Wall/Icones/Dock/Geektool.

De plus , le dock ne s'accord pas avec les icones et il y a trop de polices differentes.

La barre transparente de s'accorde pas non plus avec le dock.

Pour moi , ce desk est raté. (Enfin , c'est pas non plus comme les trucs de lolyangcool hein ).


----------



## anthony62a (27 Février 2010)

Puis-je faire partis de la green team ? 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Magnifique , j'adore : Les icones iPhone couplées avec le vert et le dock , c'est parfait !

Comment tu fais pour la barre noire qui sert de dock ?


----------



## anthony62a (27 Février 2010)

merci ! 
alors pour la barre noire, je le fait avec photoshop, et puis des que je trouve un beau wall, je l'adapte à mon template.
Si tu regarde bien, je me suis trompé sur le deuxième screen, la barre n'est pas la même que sur le premier.
Sur le premier il y a un jeu d'ombre avec des lignes diagonales. sur le deuxième c'est juste une vulgaire barre noire.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

anthony62a a dit:


> Puis-je faire partis de la green team ?



Non il ne faut pas de Dock  !


----------



## Pouasson (27 Février 2010)

Pis cette barre noire, ça lui donne un Seven Staïle très bof... 'fin, on dirait même un Linux tuné de geek écolo quoi. 

Mais les goûts, tout ça...


----------



## anthony62a (27 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Non il ne faut pas de Dock  !





Poissondezil a dit:


> Pis cette barre noire, ça lui donne un Seven Staïle très bof... 'fin, on dirait même un Linux tuné de geek écolo quoi.
> 
> Mais les goûts, tout ça...



Kissonkon !


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Février 2010)

wow onkompranri ainha sekeuv ouhzaik rhyvai lat :modo:

Moi je sur-adore ton deuxieme desk antho... ca donne un effet Aperture en mode plein ecran.. tres "photo"... j'adore :love:


----------



## vampire1976 (27 Février 2010)

Mes deux derniers :



[/quote]


----------



## anthony62a (27 Février 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> wow onkompranri ainha sekeuv ouhzaik rhyvai lat :modo:
> 
> Moi je sur-adore ton deuxieme desk antho... ca donne un effet Aperture en mode plein ecran.. tres "photo"... j'adore :love:



thanks XD

j'aime justement le rendu plein écran dans iphoto et aperture, c'est principalement ce que j'ai voulu faire


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Un lien pour les walls anthony ?


----------



## Vijay (27 Février 2010)

Voici le miens  très bon topic ici!!!

Je vais maintenant me lancer dans la cutom de la barre des menus 

Merci à tous


----------



## anthony62a (27 Février 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un lien pour les walls anthony ?



voila 3 wallpapers avec la barre qui assombri le haut et la barre du bas.

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/2062313/wall.zip


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Février 2010)

vampire1976 a dit:


> Mes deux derniers :



Ton premier est superbe, dans le même ton. Chapeau .  Simple remarque, je passerais à une barre de menu transparente.


----------



## Regal Blunt (27 Février 2010)

J'aime beaucoup ton desk Vijay


----------



## michio (27 Février 2010)

Vijay a dit:


> Voici le miens  très bon topic ici!!!
> 
> Je vais maintenant me lancer dans la cutom de la barre des menus
> 
> Merci à tous


  En attendant ton iPad ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Un tempon tu dis ?


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Février 2010)

Vampire.. j'aime toujours autant.. tres classe..
Vijay, montre nous vite ton wall avec ta menubar 
Pour le wall d'Antho, Wath a posté un lien 2 pages avant


----------



## scherel (27 Février 2010)

Moi je suis au gris en ce moment.....

http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/1307/greystyle.png

Beaux desks les derniers, chapeau bas les gars


----------



## Deleted member 91503 (28 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Je comprends pas bien comment mettre spotlight en blanc



Hello c'est encore moi,
maintenant que je suis passé à Snow Léopard,
j'aimerais savoir ou je peux trouver cette magnifique
barre des taches bleue.
Merci d'avance à tous
@++


----------



## anthony62a (28 Février 2010)

titi elle n'est pas bleu mais transparente


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Février 2010)

TiTi_10 a dit:


> Hello c'est encore moi,
> maintenant que je suis passé à Snow Léopard,
> j'aimerais savoir ou je peux trouver cette magnifique
> barre des taches bleue.
> ...



oui c'est une barre transparente c'est juste le wall qui est magnifiquement bleu :love:
pour le lien du wall au cas où : http://www.vladstudio.com/fr/wallpaper/?gecko


----------



## Deleted member 91503 (28 Février 2010)

Arff quel dommage!
Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Exit209 (28 Février 2010)

TiTi_10 a dit:


> Arff quel dommage!
> Merci pour vos réponses



C'est certainement possible de la mettre en bleu, s'il est possible de la rendre transparente ou noir.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Février 2010)

Exit209 a dit:


> C'est certainement possible de la mettre en bleu, s'il est possible de la rendre transparente ou noir.



Oui c'est sur phil doit surment savoir comment faire suffit de lui demander un petit coup de pouce


----------



## Climaxxx (28 Février 2010)

Je me lance dans la custo... Premier desk... J'ai encore beaucoup de changements à effectuer en fait 





PS: Je n'arrive pas à utiliser geektool pour mettre le jour en français...


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Février 2010)

Je me repete mais la pour le coup avec les tours en verre, une barre transp irait bien.. sympa l'assoc des couleurs de geektool (en harmonie avec le wall)..
Je verrais bien un ptit nettoyage du dock et de la menubar, la police en blanc dans la menubar rendrait pas mal..
L'idee des icones gill text dock est pas mal, faudrait donc juste mettre le dock 100% transp selon moi..
Sache que ds les prefs systemes tu peux faire minimiser tes fenetres d'appli dans leur icone.. histoire de ne pas les rajouter a droite dans le dock.. sachant qu'avec exposé tu vois tes fenetres de toute maniere (et elles sont lisibles au moins).
Je resserrerai bien aussi les trucs de geektool..
Apres tout depend de ce que t'aime, epuré, ou bien avoir tout sous les yeux..

Pour la menubar vu que c'est qu'un trait... pour changer sa couleur, suffit d'ouvrir le png en question (voir mes tutos), et puis de lui appliquer une couleur..
Mais par exemple la, pourquoi vouloir une menubar bleue sur un fond d'une autre couleur ? Je peux faire une menubar bleu mais selon moi la transparence palie au pb.. ce sera tjs associé au fond..

Moi, je fais joujou


----------



## Climaxxx (28 Février 2010)

Sympatoche!  Je vais m'y appliquer!!! ^^

Euh Phil pour la police blanche tu fais comment? 

Merci!!!


----------



## Climaxxx (28 Février 2010)

j'ai trouvé! merci!!!

PS: Tu dis dans ton tuto: télécharge ça! Mais ça fonctionne pas et je connais pas le nom du programme...

D'ailleurs j'ai cherché l'extension et j'ai trouvé que c'était avec geekspiff Themepark, c ça? ou pas?


----------



## cooltofchris (28 Février 2010)

bonjour
Une question pour phil, comment remettre la pomme en blanc je ne connais pas le chemin?J ai pris ton pack mais n ai pas trouve l explication,merci d avance.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (28 Février 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> j'ai trouvé! merci!!!
> 
> PS: Tu dis dans ton tuto: télécharge ça! Mais ça fonctionne pas et je connais pas le nom du programme...
> 
> D'ailleurs j'ai cherché l'extension et j'ai trouvé que c'était avec geekspiff Themepark, c ça? ou pas?



oui c'est effectivement themepark 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h14 ----------




cooltofchris a dit:


> bonjour
> Une question pour phil, comment remettre la pomme en blanc je ne connais pas le chemin?J ai pris ton pack mais n ai pas trouve l explication,merci d avance.
> http://img.skitch.com/20100228-qwg4gifdghiqfmgpf4t4fr8nim.jpg



Regarde avec themepark à un moment tu as une image de la pomme tu n'as qu'a remplacer la pomme multicolore par la pomme blanche (c'est dans le même menu que celui de la menu bar il me semble


----------



## Climaxxx (28 Février 2010)

Je suis dans le ca** jusqu'au cou! J'ai plus les icônes d'origine...  Et j'arrive pas à les retrouver et j'ai 3 pauvres icônes en texte, qui ne ressemblent à rien... Comment je fais pour récupérer celles de base svp?

Avec Pomme+I et compagnie ça marche pas...


----------



## cooltofchris (28 Février 2010)

Merci splinter ?j avais zapper themepark.
j arrive enfin à une base sympathique je peux faire un random d images  assez cohérent.


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Février 2010)

Voici le fichier qui contient la menubar transparente avec la pomme blanche..
Suffit de rentrer dans le dosser "SartFile.bin Destination" et de supprimer le SArtFile.bin puis de revenir dans mon dossier et de copié mon SArtFile.bin dans le dossier "SartFile.bin Destination".. Vous ne pouvez pas le glisser et cliquer sur "remplacer".. ca ne marche pas. donc suppression d'abord, puis copie.

EDIT : internet de merde ce soir donc je mets le fichier en ligne demain


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Magnifique vos derniers :love:.


----------



## starck (28 Février 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> j'suis pas écolo.
> 
> *I LOVE ROBOTS !*



Je vais (surement) passer pour un noob mais comment as tu fait pour ne plus avoir ton dock


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Dans les Préférences Système .


----------



## HAL-9000 (28 Février 2010)

starck a dit:


> Je vais (surement) passer pour un noob mais comment as tu fait pour ne plus avoir ton dock



Rhooooooo le noob 
Masquage/affichage automatique dans Preferences système/Dock



C0rentin à été plus rapide


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Février 2010)

-> EDIT : VOILA mon fichier sartfile mentionné la page d'avant <-


----------



## Climaxxx (28 Février 2010)

Quelqu'un pourrait me donner un ptit coup de main pour retrouver mes icônes par défaut dans MAC os X?

Pour vous prouver que je suis un champion, je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait, mais j'ai cliqué sur les icônes et elles sont revenue comme avant... Allez savoir...


----------



## pifgadget79 (28 Février 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> bonjour
> Une question pour phil, comment remettre la pomme en blanc je ne connais pas le chemin?J ai pris ton pack mais n ai pas trouve l explication,merci d avance.


Salut, sympa le desk.
T'aurais pas un lien pour les icones du disque dur (je suppose qu'il y en a d'autres pour les disques USB, FW...).
Merci d'avance.


----------



## cooltofchris (28 Février 2010)

pif:http://mantia.me/icons/ive-drives/
Phil bravo comment as tu fait pour mettre l effet miroir??


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Février 2010)

Dragthing... toujours mon logiciel chéri..


----------



## vampire1976 (1 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Vampire.. j'aime toujours autant.. tres classe..
> Vijay, montre nous vite ton wall avec ta menubar
> Pour le wall d'Antho, Wath a posté un lien 2 pages avant




Merci


----------



## minhphp (1 Mars 2010)

Etant nouveaux sur le forum et ayant switché depuis 1 an et demi sous mac, je découvre avec un certain engouement vos créations . Je les trouve super sympa. Je me permets d'apprter ma contribution 

Voici mon Desktop sous OS X SL :


----------



## Pouasson (1 Mars 2010)

La date et l'heure dans la barre de menu font doublon, ça serait plus sympa si tu les désactivais...  (enfin oui, avec une appli ouverte c'est mieux de pouvoir lire l'heure, j'te le concède ).


----------



## minhphp (1 Mars 2010)

En fait c'est ce que je me suis dit, lol. Au début je voulais les désactiver. Mais comme j'ai souvent mon navigateur d'ouvert, j'avais pas trop envie de revenir sur le bureau pour regarder l'heure


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Mars 2010)

Moi je dirais : tranche.
Vire la date (t'en as peut etre pas besoin a ce point), et garde l'heure


----------



## minhphp (1 Mars 2010)

C'est un compromis que me semble intéressant  modif faite, lol. C'est vrai que la date... c'est pas ce que je regarde le plus. En revanche l'heure ...  c'est quand même important de l'avoir sous les yeux.

Enfin, depuis que j'ai découvert GeekTool, c'est le pieds pour afficher des infos


----------



## Bombigolo (1 Mars 2010)

Allez , un petit cadeau en passant .

Pour les fans de Roger Dean , un mec a rassemblé un lot de ses illustrations en bonne qualité .
Je trouve qu'il était un peu en avance sur son temps , à voir les aspects et idées que l'on
retrouve dans un film comme Avatar (?)

Ça se passe ici : http://sometime-world.blogspot.com/2009/01/roger-dean-1680-x-1050-wallpaper-pack.html


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

EUhm...

Comment je mets la date en français? 

PS: Voici mon bureau tel qu'il est maintenant...


----------



## wath68 (1 Mars 2010)

Essaye ça : date +%A pour Lundi ... ou date +%a pour Lun

Par contre, petite remarque; est-ce bien utile d'indiquer "Heure" et "Jour" sur ton desk' ?
Cela gâche un peu, je trouve.
Et, comme la capture précédente, doublon heure/date avec la barre des menus.


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Bizarrement geektool me l'affiche en anglais...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Quelqu'un pourrait me donner un ptit coup de main pour retrouver mes icônes par défaut dans MAC os X?
> 
> Pour vous prouver que je suis un champion, je ne sais pas comment j'ai fait, mais j'ai cliqué sur les icônes et elles sont revenue comme avant... Allez savoir...



Sinon CandyBar fournit les icônes par défaut .


----------



## Bombigolo (1 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Bizarrement geektool me l'affiche en anglais...



En français , pour le jour :
 export LANG=fr_FR; date "+%A "


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Nickel! Merci!


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Mars 2010)

Climaxx, si JAMAIS tu voulais un Dock transp, regarde ma signature.. ensuite tu devrais mettre de l'ordre dans ton geektool (avis perso..), par contre je trouve ta police et sa couleur super sympa (je me repete je crois la ).
La menubar -> :love:
Les icones blanches -> ma signature..

ET BOSSE TES COURS DE SOCIO UN PEU, lache ton macbook pro ! les exams approchent  !


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mars 2010)

Phil c'est pas mon cours de Socio han!  Je relisais ce cours pour une amie qui demandait mon conseil, mais bien essayé, assez perspicace  Je fais du marketing et je suis en stage, donc plus vraiment grand chose à étudier 

PS: voici ma dernière mise à jour 

 je vais tester de ce pas les icônes blanches  même si j'ai RIEN capté 

PS2:  Euh si je change ces fichiers, après si je veux revenir en noir, je fais comment?


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Mars 2010)

Tu les sauvegardes d'abord  (et tu les replaceras au meme endroit )


----------



## pifgadget79 (1 Mars 2010)

@cooltofchris Merci !


----------



## cooltofchris (2 Mars 2010)

phil merci, j ai testé sympa ce logiciel et l effet miroir est top mais il me manque la dynamique de l agrandissement du dock.Peut etre une option cachée.


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Mars 2010)

Ouai alors les options t'as pas finis de les decouvrir 
Quand tu cliques cmd+D (quand Dragthing est en premier plan) ou tu cliques droit sur un bord du Dock, a ce moment tu y trouveras les "dock options".. et la tu verras notamment le slider pour la taille des icones, leur espacement etc..


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> ET BOSSE TES COURS DE SOCIO UN PEU, lache ton macbook pro ! les exams approchent  !



lol la socio .... vive la médecine ...
d'ailleurs je vais aller bosser moi


----------



## starck (2 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Dans les Préférences Système .





HAL-9000 a dit:


> Rhooooooo le noob
> Masquage/affichage automatique dans Preferences système/Dock
> 
> 
> ...



Merci les gars, je confirme je suis bien un noob :rateau:


----------



## Bombigolo (2 Mars 2010)

Bon allez , je decouvre Geektool , et je me lance  un peu d'indulgence 













En passant , je cherche un moyen d'afficher la temperature en celsius , d'afficher le niveau batterie
pour un MB unibody , et pourquoi pas ( si c'est possible ) d'afficher le contenu d'un dossier specifique sous forme de liste !


----------



## Climaxxx (2 Mars 2010)

Personnellement je trouve que l'heure en bleu flash passe bof... et la température on dirait un vert kaki non? Je trouve que ça jure avec l'orange et le bleu... Personnellement je suis pas fan... Même si l'idée du cadre est sympa!


----------



## wath68 (2 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> je cherche un moyen d'afficher la temperature en celsius



Look at this !
http://forums.macg.co/5377570-post148.html


----------



## scherel (2 Mars 2010)

Du nouveau.... du ménage......

http://img718.imageshack.us/img718/2501/cosmic.png


----------



## Exit209 (2 Mars 2010)

@ scherel: J'adore ton wall!


----------



## scherel (2 Mars 2010)

Voilà pour ceux que ça intéresse:

http://dnb-nOise.deviantart.com/art/Cosmos-room-140874247


----------



## Bombigolo (2 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Personnellement je trouve que l'heure en bleu flash passe bof... et la température on dirait un vert kaki non? Je trouve que ça jure avec l'orange et le bleu... Personnellement je suis pas fan... Même si l'idée du cadre est sympa!



Bon , ben d'accord  je change tout ! 

Merci @ wath68 pour le lien , je regarde ça 

scherel , tu aurais un lien pour les icones ?
Bravo pour l'ensemble !


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo super les idees du cadre... et les petits dossiers. J'aime bien ton wall, mais climaxx a raison..
Je verrais bien des couleurs soient ternes/pastels comme ta temperature, mais plus affirmé. Ou rester dans l'orange flash et bleu..
Des idees, des idees..


----------



## scherel (2 Mars 2010)

les icônes c'est Khobens tu dois les trouver dans les coups de coeur ou alors tappe ça dans google


----------



## minhphp (2 Mars 2010)

Petite mis à jour de mon desk  vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Mars 2010)

Nikel


----------



## pod (3 Mars 2010)

minhphp, j'aurai mis la taille de l'heure a la meme exact que celle du jour pour faire une repetition graphique
ca peut etre sympa


----------



## minhphp (3 Mars 2010)

C'est une idée ça  Je vais essayer de suite . Pour les minutes et les secondes, c'est mieux avec ou sans les ":" ?

Voilà ce que ça donne  :


----------



## wath68 (3 Mars 2010)

Trop de GeekTool tue GeekTool. 

Quelques remarques/suggestions qui n'engage que moi :
- Afficher plein d'informations, c'est bien (et encore), mais sur un fond simple.
- La barre des menus est trop chargée.
- Le drapeau français ne va pas avec le fond d'écran. Il ne va avec aucun fond d'écran d'ailleurs ... virez-moi cette saloperie lol
- Est-ce bien utile de savoir qu'on est en 2010, et qu'il fait "mostly cloudy" dehors ?
- Très bonne idée d'avoir viré le dock, c'est un premier pas vers le coté obscur du minimalisme 
- Les secondes? Vire-les aussi. Ça ne sert à rien du tout, à part surcharger encore plus.


----------



## arno1x (3 Mars 2010)

Le thème V23 de ROOSTA arrangé par moi pour Leopard.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2010)

Lovely !


----------



## Bombigolo (3 Mars 2010)

Merci à vous pour les liens 

Je reprends tout à zero , mais je rame 





Je cherche maintenant un jeu d'icones faites à la craie .
J'en ai trouvé un , mais très incomplet 

Je cherche aussi à mettre le flux Rss d'un site d'infos , mais en France , je ne trouve pas grand chose


----------



## michio (3 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Merci à vous pour les liens
> 
> Je reprends tout à zero , mais je rame
> 
> ...


J'aime beaucoup ! 
Déformation professionnelle ? :rateau:
Un chtiot lien ?


----------



## wath68 (3 Mars 2010)

Idem, j'aime beaucoup.

Comme je l'ai dis plus haut, GeekTool est beaucoup plus sympa sur un fond simple, CQFD.
Original, simple, joli, pratique.
Un desk' comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent.

 Bravo pour l'idée.

@ Arno1x : Pareil, très très joli.


----------



## doudou_phone (3 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je n'ai pas eu beaucoup de temps pour poster ces derniers temps bien que je suive vos créations avec beaucoup d'intérêt.

Voici mon desk du moment






A +


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Mars 2010)

Pareil, excellent wall !
Ca inspire... merci 
@doudou : wow magnifique image et Dock.. manque plus qu'une tite barre tr.... ah shh je la ferme d'accord !


----------



## Bombigolo (3 Mars 2010)

@michio , le lien : http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/5323/blackboard.jpg

@doudou , j'adore , simple et sobre 
Si tu as un petit lien pour tes icones de dock ?

Phil , les icones blanches de ta signature , elles sont pour le dock ?

Merci


----------



## michio (3 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> @michio , le lien : http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/5323/blackboard.jpg


Merci


----------



## minhphp (3 Mars 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Trop de GeekTool tue GeekTool.
> 
> Quelques remarques/suggestions qui n'engage que moi :
> - Afficher plein d'informations, c'est bien (et encore), mais sur un fond simple.
> ...



Je comprends bien ton message. Je suis d'accord que la sobriété c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux 

- j'ai viré les secondes
- mon wall je le garde lol  
- pour le drapeau français ... je voudrais bien, seulement je change relativement souvent de langue d'entrée. J'aimerais n'afficher que les premières lettres de la langue sans le drapeau (Fr, Jp par exemple ...)
- heuuuu, pour la météo c'est un choix personnel qui me plaît, mais peut-être que ça me passera 

Voilà, je crois avoir tout dit ...


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Phil , les icones blanches de ta signature , elles sont pour le dock



Non, pour la barre des taches..


----------



## Climaxxx (4 Mars 2010)

Phil, petite question, si je veux remettre ma barre en mode original, je fais comment? Je change juste l'opacité, c ça?  Autre question, si je veux remettre les caractères et les icônes en noir dans la barre de menu...? Comment j'my prends?

PS: Je fais que des conneries j'ai l'impression... J'arrive pas à retrouver comment remettre la barre de menus originale!


----------



## doudou_phone (4 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

@ Bombigolo, les icônes sont des icônes que j'ai créées, je ne suis absolument pas contre les partagés avec vous, par contre je ne sais comment procéder. Avis aux habitués...
J'aime beaucoup ce que tu fais également, très original...

Pour Info, j'ai créé les mêmes en noirs pour les background plus claires


----------



## arno1x (4 Mars 2010)

Merci COrentin, merci Wath  @ + et bonne custo à tous, dans l'ensemble y a du beau boulot. 
arno

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h56 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> -> EDIT : VOILA mon fichier sartfile mentionné la page d'avant <-



Phil, je découvre ce desk, super, j'aime le minimalisme, bravo. 
arno


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Mars 2010)

Merci 

@doudou: créé une archive de tes fichiers, va sur box.net et mets les en ligne.. 

@ climaxx: MP


----------



## wath68 (5 Mars 2010)

Pour fêter la sortie imminente de Plastic Beach ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2010)

Héhé sympa le fond d'écran .


----------



## arno1x (5 Mars 2010)

oui, beau aussi, bravo Wath. 

V23 mais la barre des menus noire.


----------



## doudou_phone (6 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

pour ceux que mon set d'icônes intéresserait:

http://www.box.net/shared/na7f5a76nc

http://www.box.net/shared/pdqk6hfqfh (template)

merci Phil1982 

bonne soirée


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2010)

doudou_phone a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> pour ceux que mon set d'icônes intéresserait:
> 
> ...



Pourrais tu mettre une version .psd de ton set d'icône pour permettre,  si tu l'autorise, à d'autre d'en créer ? 

(ta deuxième ligne de téléchargement sert à quoi ? )


----------



## AppleGold (6 Mars 2010)

doudou_phone a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> pour ceux que mon set d'icônes intéresserait:
> http://www.box.net/shared/na7f5a76nc
> http://www.box.net/shared/pdqk6hfqfh (template)



Merci.


----------



## Bombigolo (6 Mars 2010)

Merci pour les icones


----------



## AnnC21 (6 Mars 2010)

J'ai téléchargé le beau pack de Phil, barre transparente, écritures et icones en blanc, mais je ne trouve pas comment changer la pomme en blanc, un chouilla d'aide please ? :rateau:

Edit : j'ai trouvé... 
(heure virée dans la barre des tâches vu que pas moyen de changer la couleur)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> (ta deuxième ligne de téléchargement sert à quoi ? )



Je crois que c'est justement le modèle mais au format du logiciel Gimp.


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Mars 2010)

Merci a doudou phone pour son pack .J ai pu me faire mes icones en harmonie avec mes écritures dans geektool.
voici le résultat














PS: Phil j ai pas trouvé l effet d agrandissement du dock dans dragthing, si cela existe je l adopte


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Mars 2010)

Wow cooltof ca c'est un putain de beau desk :affraid:
Ahah j'allais te demander ton Dock mais j'ai relu ton message.. ok ok Dragthing 
Hmm j'ai jamais cherché pour l'agrandissement mais regarde dans les DEUX panneaux de preferences, celui du Dock et celui de Dragthing.. mais je ne crois pas avoir vu ca qq part..
Par contre ton wall serait le bienvenu 
Et tu utilises quoi pour la ligne de calendrier ? Il me semble que je connais ce soft mais impossible de me rappeler le nom.. un nom en 3-4 lettres avec un "o" je crois 

AnnC21 et Wath: superbe !


----------



## AnnC21 (6 Mars 2010)

Très chouette Cooltofchris j'aime bcp


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

En effet très joli .


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Mars 2010)

merci beaucoup 
pour le wall voici un lien,dites moi si je ne fais pas d erreur de mettre ce type de lien.
http://rapidshare.com/files/359802582/1920x1080_Zixpk_HD_Wallpaper_233.jpg.zip
pour la date c est dateline 
http://www.machinecodex.com/dateline/index.php
Mais j utilise toujours le dock normal avec une petite surbrillance faite avec geektool
Phil dommage pour l agrandissement dans dragthing il ne manque que ça .


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je crois que c'est justement le modèle mais au format du logiciel Gimp.



Ok je vais essayer, merci C0rentin.


----------



## palmagora (6 Mars 2010)

doudou_phone a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Voici mon desk du moment
> 
> ...



Aurais tu un lien pour le Wall ?
Il est superbe !!


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Mars 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> dites moi si je ne fais pas d erreur de mettre ce type de lien.


M'enfin pourquoi, ce n'est qu'un site legal qui permet d'echanger des fichiers avec ton oncle qui habite dans une ferme au Kansas... 
T'inquietes, mais par contre sont relouds car faut payer pour les garder... cf.-> moi ya un mois j'etais bien emmerdé..


----------



## Climaxxx (6 Mars 2010)

Voici mon dernier bureau... Que je peux retravailler un peu j'avoue...  Mais pas trop d'idées  Jme connais, si je change les icônes du dock je vais pas savoir les remettre en place si je change d'avis...  Les originales j'en fais quoi dans Candybar? Enfin si je veux pouvoir les retrouver après?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Mars 2010)

Climaxx, pas mal, mais je trouve que la barre de menu violette (ou rose) fait un peu tache.

Pour CandyBar, tu peux créer des iContainer qui contiendront tes anciennes icônes par exemple. Va voir dans la roue dentée en bas à gauche puis dans export.


----------



## Climaxxx (6 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Climaxx, pas mal, mais je trouve que la barre de menu violette (ou rose) fait un peu tache.
> 
> Pour CandyBar, tu peux créer des iContainer qui contiendront tes anciennes icônes par exemple. Va voir dans la roue dentée en bas à gauche puis dans export.



Bordeaux en fait... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h00 ----------

Ca n'apparait pas en fait... J'ai essayé, mais les icônes de base qui viennent avec SL, si comme tu dis je dois créer un Icontainer, comment est-ce que je les mets dedans?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> M'enfin pourquoi, ce n'est qu'un site legal qui permet d'echanger des fichiers avec ton oncle qui habite dans une ferme au Kansas...
> T'inquietes, mais par contre sont relouds car faut payer pour les garder... cf.-> moi ya un mois j'etais bien emmerdé..



[HS]C'est quand même bien pratique, leurs serveurs sont bien rapides pour rapatrier les fichiers que l'on stocke.[/HS]


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Mars 2010)

[HS]ouai, mais c'est cher quand meme...enfin tout est relatif [/HS]

@Climaxx, j'aime bien moi... meme la barre...


----------



## Climaxxx (6 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> [HS]ouai, mais c'est cher quand meme...enfin tout est relatif [/HS]
> 
> @Climaxx, j'aime bien moi... meme la barre...



Merci Phil :love:


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Mars 2010)

De retour,je m amuse un peu .J ai refait les icones changé toutes les polices d écriture.
plus soft et plus lisible dans le dock.


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mars 2010)

Voilà pour moi.




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


J'enrage de ne pouvoir changer la police de la barre de menu.


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Mars 2010)

Et ce malgre un TinkerToll officiellement mis a jour pour SL...


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Et ce malgre un TinkerToll officiellement mis a jour pour SL...



Je pense qu'il faut attendre la prochaine maj


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Mars 2010)

Mouai.. encore attendre..
-> [HS]Moi je m'essaie a Windows 7 temporairement... c'est bien moins puissant et moins ergonomique etc etc etc.. mais bon les fenetres sans bordures, le gris a la OS 9 d'il y a 10 ans, pfff je commence a en avoir marre et a trouver les Macs beaux de l'exterieur seulement.. je partage cette pensee car du coup je *risque* d'avoir moins de desktop a partager..[/HS]
_Desole pour le parjure et le HS _


----------



## Vince77 (7 Mars 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Merci splinter ?j avais zapper themepark.
> j arrive enfin à une base sympathique je peux faire un random d images  assez cohérent.



Bonjour j'aimerais vraiment avoir un dock similaire au tiens, comment procéder? Je suis néophyte et ne connais pas bien l'environnement Mac OS X Snow Leopard. Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Bombigolo (7 Mars 2010)

Voili voila , grace au pack de Doudou , je me suis refait mes icônes .
La seule qui me résiste est celle du téléchargement , qui bien que changée dans candybar , ne veut rien savoir ?




# Phil , c'est vrai que le look OSX n'est pas trop fun 
Sous XP , il existait un prog ( dont je ne me rappelle plus le nom ) qui permettait de tout modifier dans le systeme ,
meme de lui donner le look d'un Mac ! 
Il n'y a pas d'équivalent sur Snow ?


----------



## Climaxxx (7 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Et ce malgre un TinkerToll officiellement mis a jour pour SL...



Tinkertoll?  C-à-d?


----------



## doudou_phone (7 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo content de t'avoir fait partagé mes icônes, le résultat est excellent et complètement adapté à ta custo 

pour ton icône récalcitrante je te suggère img2icns

Christophe 31: très chouette

---------- Post added at 19h52 ---------- Previous post was at 19h42 ----------




palmagora a dit:


> Aurais tu un lien pour le Wall ?
> Il est superbe !!



Désolé, je l'ai rechercher tout le WE mais impossible de retrouver ou je l'ai puisé

je te l'ai uploadé

http://www.box.net/shared/cjc6fttozv


----------



## palmagora (7 Mars 2010)

Mille mercis ! Cette photo de Venise est magique...


----------



## redsquare (7 Mars 2010)

Bombigolo, peux tu me passer ton wallpaper ou me dire sa provenance ?

Ca irait vraiment tip-top sur l'iMac 20" de ma ptite femme qui est prof de lettres !!


----------



## Johnny Boy. (8 Mars 2010)

Salut a tous,

C'est mon premier desk, j'ai regardé un peu sur ce forum, il y a plein de trucs intéressants.
Bon bien sur il est pas du tout fini, il faut que je m'occupe du dock. Je change souvent de wall.

Mais la question que je voulais vous poser, c'est à propos de la barre de menus, j'ai snow léopard et j'ai tout essayé, j'ai jamais réussi à la changer, ni transparente, ni en noire. 
J'ai essayé avec theme park, j'ai essayé avec le sartfile.bin de phil. Pourtant j'ai bien fait correctement mais à chaque fois rien ne change.
Vous êtes tous sous SL?
Merci


----------



## Climaxxx (8 Mars 2010)

Johnny Boy. a dit:


> Salut a tous,
> 
> C'est mon premier desk, j'ai regardé un peu sur ce forum, il y a plein de trucs intéressants.
> Bon bien sur il est pas du tout fini, il faut que je m'occupe du dock. Je change souvent de wall.
> ...



Es-tu bien sûr d'avoir changé le PNG 104 et 116? Si tu changes que le 104 ou que le 116 ça ne changera rien... Après quoi tu dois faire apply theme.


----------



## Bombigolo (8 Mars 2010)

redsquare a dit:


> Bombigolo, peux tu me passer ton wallpaper ou me dire sa provenance ?
> Ca irait vraiment tip-top sur l'iMac 20" de ma ptite femme qui est prof de lettres !!



http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/5323/blackboard.jpg


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Mars 2010)

je remets le dernier qui a disparu du site ou je l avais uploade.


 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
Et merci encore a doudou grâce a sa base je peux me faire mes icones sur gimp.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

Joli .


----------



## Johnny Boy. (8 Mars 2010)

> > Envoyé par Johnny Boy.
> > Salut a tous,
> >
> > C'est mon premier desk, j'ai regardé un peu sur ce forum, il y a plein de trucs intéressants.
> ...



Bonjour,
bien sur que j'ai changé les deux png, j'ai essayé plein de fois en changeant l'opacité moi-même, j'ai utilisé le png transparent fourni par phil1982 et j'ai aussi essayé de changer moi-même le SArtFile.bin qui est situé à /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/CoreUI.framework/Versions/A/Resources
Donc voila j'ai tout essayé, j'ai fouillé partout et pourtant ma barre reste inlassablement opaque 

J'ai vu sur une vidéo sur youtube qu'on pouvait remplacer aussi ce fichier : / System / Library / Frameworks / Carbon.framework / Versions / A / Frameworks / HIToolbox.framework / Versions / A / Resources/extra2.rsrc
Mais je sais pas à quoi il sert dans la barre de menu.

Merci
Jonathan


----------



## Johnny Boy. (8 Mars 2010)

Salut,
En fait c'est bon, mon problème est résolu, après avoir cherché un moment je me suis aperçu que c'était dans onyx, j'avais choisi l'option dock transparent...
Merci pour votre aide
Jonathan


----------



## Climaxxx (8 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir!!!!

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait poster le .png original de la barre de menus de Mac OS X? Je n'arrive pas à le recréer...

Merci!

+

J'ai un petit souci, j'ai deux fois la même icône qui apparaît, comment je l'enlève?


----------



## Exit209 (9 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> J'ai un petit souci, j'ai deux fois la même icône qui apparaît, comment je l'enlève?



C'est l'icone de quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Tu prends l'icone et la met en dehors de la barre avec le touche CMD enfoncée.


----------



## Sylow (9 Mars 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> je remets le dernier qui a disparu du site ou je l avais uploade.
> 
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
> Et merci encore a doudou grâce a sa base je peux me faire mes icones sur gimp.



Superbe ! 

Comment tu fais pour avoir ce calendrier en fond ? Depuis le temps que j'attend ce genre de "widget" classe ! 

Pas mal de desk a voir apres mon retour de la montagne . De belle choses et de plus en plus de monde attiré par la custo non ?


----------



## link.javaux (9 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Superbe !
> 
> Comment tu fais pour avoir ce calendrier en fond ? Depuis le temps que j'attend ce genre de "widget" classe !
> 
> Pas mal de desk a voir apres mon retour de la montagne . De belle choses et de plus en plus de monde attiré par la custo non ?



DateLine


----------



## Climaxxx (9 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu prends l'icone et la met en dehors de la barre avec le touche CMD enfoncée.



Je te remercie! Et si je veux éventuellement en remettre une, comment est-ce que jedois m'y prendre?


----------



## HAL-9000 (9 Mars 2010)

Tu click dessus et la fait glisser dans ta barre...


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Mars 2010)

Pareil que Sylow pour le desk de Chris.. superbe !! et merci link pour le nom du prog 
Et Chris t'as un lien pour le wall stp ?

*@Climaxxx:* 
*@Bombigolo:* C'est peu dire... c'est os 9 avec seulement un degrade en plus quand meme 
Bon je fais confiance a Apple, ils vont relooker tout ca bientot 
En attendant qu'ils s'y mettent ->Sony Z Series :love:
Du coup je ne serai qu'observateur ici 

J'arrete mes HS maintenant


----------



## cooltofchris (9 Mars 2010)

merci 
Trouvé un superbe pack d icones avec en plus psd permettant de se les personnaliser  si quelqu un veux le lien je vous l envois.
Phil tiens pour le lien du wall 
http://rapidshare.com/files/361098206/02139_theycoming_1920x1200.jpg.zip

http://forums.macg.co/[url=http://s...ded with [url=http://plasq.com]plasq[/url]'s 

 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

HShil pour 7 y a pleins de possibilité de custo


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Tu peux toujours le partager avec tout le monde, merci.


----------



## arno1x (9 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, un nouveau desk, un mixte des thèmes Nuala, Umaso & Metallik.
@+
arno


----------



## cooltofchris (9 Mars 2010)

Black Band
Arno bravo


----------



## Sylow (9 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Pareil que Sylow pour le desk de Chris.. superbe !! et merci link pour le nom du prog
> Et Chris t'as un lien pour le wall stp ?
> 
> *@Climaxxx:*
> ...




HS : c'est une blague ? tu vas quitter Mac ?  :sleep:


----------



## Scalounet (10 Mars 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> je remets le dernier qui a disparu du site ou je l avais uploade.
> 
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
> Et merci encore a doudou grâce a sa base je peux me faire mes icones sur gimp.



mais comment faites vous pour avoir une horloge de ce genre sur le bureau ?  

je suis sous SL 

ps: si vous avez d'autres horloges du genre, merci de me dire svp ou je peux me les procurer 

par avance merci et bravo pour vos idées

ps: pardonnez moi, j'ai fais quelques recherches mais le novice que je suis n'arrive pas trouver de réponse


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> HS : c'est une blague ? tu vas quitter Mac ?  :sleep:



Quitter Mac .
Quitter Apple plutôt.


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Mars 2010)

Non non surtout pas, juste tempora&#305;rement pour ''changer'' un peu 
Allons sur mon mur pour parler de ca


----------



## Climaxxx (10 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> mais comment faites vous pour avoir une horloge de ce genre sur le bureau ?
> 
> je suis sous SL
> 
> ...



Tu télécharges Geektool, tu suis les tutoriels qui se trouvent sur le forum et hop c'est parti!

Sinon va voir ici

Bonne journée!


----------



## Scalounet (10 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Tu télécharges Geektool, tu suis les tutoriels qui se trouvent sur le forum et hop c'est parti!
> 
> Sinon va voir ici
> 
> Bonne journée!



merci beaucoup 

bonne journée a toi aussi


edit: purée, fô avoir fait math sup pour mettre une simple horloge


----------



## Sylow (10 Mars 2010)

Simple. 

Merci pour Dateline


----------



## Climaxxx (10 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> merci beaucoup
> 
> bonne journée a toi aussi
> 
> ...



Non non si tu comprends ce que tu fais pas vrmt ;-)


----------



## Scalounet (10 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Non non si tu comprends ce que tu fais pas vrmt ;-)



oui, ben c'est pas gagné ou j'ai pas le bon truc  (comparativement a la vidéo, c'est pas vraiment ce que j'ai)  !


----------



## wath68 (10 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Simple.


Excellent.
Très joli fond.


----------



## Climaxxx (10 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> oui, ben c'est pas gagné ou j'ai pas le bon truc  (comparativement a la vidéo, c'est pas vraiment ce que j'ai)  !



Ben qu'est-ce que tu veux faire?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Magnifique Arno et Sylow .


----------



## Sylow (10 Mars 2010)

Merci .


----------



## arno1x (10 Mars 2010)

Merci cooltofchris et bravo pour ton desk, celui de Scalounet est super aussi, merci COrentin, et Sylow bravo j'aime aussi, l'ensemble est excellent.


----------



## Scalounet (10 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Ben qu'est-ce que tu veux faire?



ça (enfin l'horloge) 





+
éventuellement les températures  

j'avais mis Geektools 3, mais comme je n'avais rien trouvé de flagrant avec celui là, j'ai installé le 2 
comme mes connaissances ne sont pas extraordinaires en English, les tutos me sont assez difficiles a suivre 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h50 ----------




arno1x a dit:


> Merci cooltofchris et bravo pour ton desk, celui de Scalounet est super aussi, merci COrentin, et Sylow bravo j'aime aussi, l'ensemble est excellent.



merci arno1x, mais je n'ai pas encore posté le mien  

ceci étant ça va venir, j'y travaille


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2010)

- Tapisserie : Soft Skin by MrNakata


----------



## Climaxxx (11 Mars 2010)

`

Et hop...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

Wath, j'aime beaucoup ton fond d'écran puis-je avoir un lien ?


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2010)

Ha zut, j'ai oublié de mettre le lien dans le post.
Le voici :

Soft Skin by MrNakata


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup :bave:.


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2010)

je m'en doutais que ça allait en faire baver un.


----------



## lordroy (11 Mars 2010)

Bonjour
Je vois pas mal de thème avec l'heure affiché en gros sur le bureau
quel logiciel permet d'obtenir ceci ?
merci


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2010)

Hello.

Regarde page précédente, message 10875, tout est indiqué.


----------



## lordroy (11 Mars 2010)

Merci 
j'avais pas vu j'étais remonté plis haut


----------



## Climaxxx (11 Mars 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Hello.
> 
> Regarde page précédente, message 10875, tout est indiqué.



Merci merci!


----------



## lordroy (12 Mars 2010)

Re bonjour
J'ai commencé a utiliser geektool mais je comprend pas tout si quelqu'un aurais un lien avec un bon tuto, je suis preneur.
Sinon comment faite vous pour afficher la météo via geektool.
Encore un truc est il possible de lancer geektool au démarrage de l'ordi, je n'ai pas trouvé.
merci

Ci joint mon desktop en cours de préparation.


----------



## Climaxxx (12 Mars 2010)

lordroy a dit:


> Re bonjour
> J'ai commencé a utiliser geektool mais je comprend pas tout si quelqu'un aurais un lien avec un bon tuto, je suis preneur.
> Sinon comment faite vous pour afficher la météo via geektool.
> Encore un truc est il possible de lancer geektool au démarrage de l'ordi, je n'ai pas trouvé.
> ...



Si tu cherchais un peu...  La recherche serait ton pote  et google aussi!

là

en plus facile: là

ou encore

là...

Comme quoi chercher un peu t'aiderait hein 

Si t'as des soucis avec l'anglais, hésite pas!


----------



## wath68 (12 Mars 2010)

Pour la météo :
http://forums.macg.co/5377570-post148.html

Pour l'ouverture automatique de GT au démarrage,
tu vas dans Préférences Système / Comptes / Ouverture
puis tu cliques sur le + et tu rajoute GeekTool (qui se trouve dans ta maison / Bibliothèque / PréférencePanes)

Et pour GeekTool en général, il y a un fil spécial sur le forum,
tu y trouveras surement pas mal de trucs et astuces :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

Un nouveau :







J'ai enfin trouvé quelque chose de bien , ça faisait 2 semaines que je cherchais .

Adium :


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

Magnifique Etienne .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

Merci .
J'ai mis le GlassCurve dock , ça fait mieux .

Sinon , tu penses que des stacks donneraient un meilleur résultat ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

Je suis pas fan du Dock en général (donc les Stacks) donc je ne dirais rien .


----------



## Climaxxx (12 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis pas fan du Dock en général (donc les Stacks) donc je ne dirais rien .



Alors qu'est-ce que tu utilises à la place?(PS: Pourquoi tu n'aimes pas le Dock?)


----------



## wath68 (12 Mars 2010)

Pareil.
Plus de dock depuis belle lurette.
Le seul moment où je le vois, c'est quand je vide la corbeille.

Personnellement j'utilise Quicksilver pour lancer à peu près tout (applications, url, ...), mais je crois qu'il y en a un autre, Buttler il me semble.
Ou sinon, beaucoup de personne utilise Spotlight, mais moi je n'ai jamais réussi à m'y faire.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2010)

Le dock et les stacks me suffisent , plus pratique .


----------



## Sylow (12 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Alors qu'est-ce que tu utilises à la place?(PS: Pourquoi tu n'aimes pas le Dock?)



de meme plus de dock ! 

spotlight est tres bien mais d'autre comme wath utlise quicksilver 

Pour exemple tu tape ctrl + espace pour afficher spotlight et tu tapes  les ou la première lettre de ton appli et tu tapes entrer ! tu peux modifier les préférences etc. 

Je tape S pour safari, A pour adium, etc. Pour les recherches de vidéo , films etc pareil que du bonheur.


----------



## lainbebop (12 Mars 2010)

Pareil, mais pour ma part je garde quand même un dock pour les appli que je lance tous les jours : firefox, itunes, adium....
Le rette tout passe par spotlight : CTRl+Space c'est plus rapide que de passer par le finder/applications....


----------



## cooltofchris (12 Mars 2010)

Petite contribution, je deviens plus soft .J ai gardé peu de choses dans geek tool .Vous avez une mauvaise influence 
Mais j aime quand meme mon dock c est pratique.
[url=http://skitch.com/christof/n3atr/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch


----------



## Scalounet (13 Mars 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Petite contribution, je deviens plus soft .J ai gardé peu de choses dans geek tool .Vous avez une mauvaise influence
> Mais j aime quand meme mon dock c est pratique.
> [url=http://skitch.com/christof/n3atr/fullscreen]
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch



je n'ai qu'une petite partie des icones du dock, peux tu me dire ou tu les as eu stp ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------

dites moi, je recherche des icones sous la forme de petites boules en acier ou alu, vous savez ou je pourrais trouver ça ? 

merci


----------



## Climaxxx (13 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> je n'ai qu'une petite partie des icones du dock, peux tu me dire ou tu les as eu stp ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h57 ----------
> 
> ...



Interfacelift.com et plus précisément ici


----------



## Scalounet (13 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Interfacelift.com et plus précisément ici



merci beaucoup


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Mars 2010)

pour les icones il y gill 
http://arctictransfuse.deviantart.com/art/Gill-Text-dock-icons-154466636
pour les miens je me les suis fait grace au modèle envoye par doudou.


----------



## Scalounet (13 Mars 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> pour les icones il y gill
> http://arctictransfuse.deviantart.com/art/Gill-Text-dock-icons-154466636
> pour les miens je me les suis fait grace au modèle envoye par doudou.



merci


----------



## twk (14 Mars 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Mars 2010)

Excellente la photo twk 
Page precedente j'ai adore celui de Sylow :love:


----------



## twk (14 Mars 2010)

C'est sympa votre affichage date/heure/ram sur le bureau, c'est fait grâce à une app ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mars 2010)

twk a dit:


> C'est sympa votre affichage date/heure/ram sur le bureau, c'est fait grâce à une app ?



Geektool


----------



## Climaxxx (14 Mars 2010)

là

en plus facile: là

ou encore

là...


Voilà 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h53 ----------




twk a dit:


> C'est sympa votre affichage date/heure/ram sur le bureau, c'est fait grâce à une app ?



Tu trouveras aussi un tuto sur Smoking Apples


----------



## alloja (14 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



Ai le même fond d'écran en ce moment ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Alors qu'est-ce que tu utilises à la place?(PS: Pourquoi tu n'aimes pas le Dock?)



Les raccourcis clavier (je trouve le Dock encombrant).


----------



## Nezu (14 Mars 2010)

Hey !

Premier message, premier desktop (mais certainement pas le dernier). Je suis tombé amoureux de ces icônes, elles sont absolument magnifiques...


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Mars 2010)

Cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vus autant de desk aussi affreux c'est de pire en pire dans cette rubrique mais bon les gouts et les couleurs entre les cascades d'eau et Toys story bonjour l'originalité


----------



## Sylow (14 Mars 2010)

gregetcoco a dit:


> Cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vus autant de desk aussi affreux c'est de pire en pire dans cette rubrique mais bon les gouts et les couleurs entre les cascades d'eau et Toys story bonjour l'originalité



poste le tiens pour voir ?


----------



## Climaxxx (14 Mars 2010)

gregetcoco a dit:


> Cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vus autant de desk aussi affreux c'est de pire en pire dans cette rubrique mais bon les gouts et les couleurs entre les cascades d'eau et Toys story bonjour l'originalité



De pire en pire, affreux, et quoi encore?

Il y a des débutants, puis même, chacun fait ce qu'il lui plaît de son Desk, en quoi est-ce que tu juges? Tu peux ne pas aimer, mais dire que c'est de pire en pire ou affreux c'est y apporter un jugement... et ça c'est pas cool


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> poste le tiens pour voir ?



Ben non justement, sinon il va vous foutre encore plus la honte...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2010)

Cool l'ambiance ...


----------



## michio (14 Mars 2010)

Laisse Luke, tu ne peux pas comprendre le côté obscur du Geektroll :rateau:


----------



## gregetcoco (14 Mars 2010)

je déconnai, c'était juste pour voir la réaction des gens, je trouve cela très drôle, merci pour votre aimable participation


----------



## wath68 (14 Mars 2010)

Content que tu trouves cela très drôle.
Ca en aura au moins fait marrer un.

M'enfin...


----------



## Flo73 (15 Mars 2010)

Bonjour

Pour détendre l' ambiance : 





J' ai piqué aussi l' idée des dossiers iWork et iLife...


----------



## Climaxxx (15 Mars 2010)

Flo73 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour détendre l' ambiance :
> 
> ...


 
Han  ça me donne envie d'aller skier!


----------



## Nicomunich (15 Mars 2010)

Nezu a dit:


> Hey !
> 
> Premier message, premier desktop (mais certainement pas le dernier). Je suis tombé amoureux de ces icônes, elles sont absolument magnifiques...


 
Je partage ton point de vue sur les icônes.....On peut les trouver où ?


----------



## Scalounet (15 Mars 2010)

mon mien (en cours)


----------



## Climaxxx (15 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> mon mien (en cours)


 
On dirait un film d'horreur


----------



## Scalounet (15 Mars 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> On dirait un film d'horreur



c'en est un 

bon, je change un peu alors.... 

space aussi celui-là  





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h03 ----------

et une petite dernière, avec un wall que je suis le seul a avoir (puisque c'est une de mes photos sur les voitures JAGUAR) ces couleurs sont réalisées grâce a mon tee shirt... lol 

ceci étant, si jamais vous la voulez je suis près a vous la donner (MP)  






fait c.... cette couleur du Finder grise !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2010)

Tu n'as pas mal aux yeux ? Sinon c'est original .


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Mars 2010)

Ils sont pas mal tes desk Scalounet


----------



## Scalounet (15 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu n'as pas mal aux yeux ? Sinon c'est original .



j'avouerais bien humblement que non, mais comme c'est une photo que je connais bien, elle me lasse vite  
du coup.... changement, mais je ne sais pas quel type de desk prendre...  

je vais essayer de rester un peu avec ça, on verra bien... 





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h45 ----------




Christophe31 a dit:


> Ils sont pas mal tes desk Scalounet



merci Christophe


----------



## Scalounet (16 Mars 2010)

z'en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Fìx (16 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> et une petite dernière, avec un wall que je suis le seul a avoir (puisque c'est une de mes photos sur les voitures JAGUAR) ces couleurs sont réalisées grâce a mon tee shirt... lol
> 
> ceci étant, si jamais vous la voulez je suis près a vous la donner (MP)



J'ai fait à peu près la même photo  , mais sur le logo d'une calandre de Logan... Mais on doit pas habiter tout à fait le même coin...


----------



## Scalounet (16 Mars 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> J'ai fait à peu près la même photo  , mais sur le logo d'une calandre de Logan... Mais on doit pas habiter tout à fait le même coin...



j'ai habité quelques années a Groville (donc pas très loin de chez toi) , mais là ou je suis maintenant, il y a plus de Jaguar que de Logan, ce qui explique peut-être le pourquoi du comment !! :


----------



## yiougs (16 Mars 2010)

Un petit nouveau, avec l'apprentissage de GeekTool


----------



## wath68 (16 Mars 2010)

Voilà un très bon exemple de bonne intégration de la météo sur le fond d'écran.
J'aime beaucoup (un peu moins le "Brest" et le format heure/date, mais bon, là c'est parce-que je suis habitué au mien lol)

Superbe photo, qui va très bien avec Cat Stevens (ou l'inverse)

Mérite son CDB.


----------



## yiougs (16 Mars 2010)

Merci Wath  

CDB ?

Sinon, juste une chose. Je n'arrive pas à retirer le petit cadre autour de "Brest".
Sais tu comment faire ?
C'est Yahoo Weather.

*EDIT* : C'est bon, c'était pas bien compliqué !


----------



## Fìx (16 Mars 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Voilà un très bon exemple de bonne intégration de la météo sur le fond d'écran.



Ouais mais enfin bon, ça va pour cette fois parcequ'exceptionnellement il fait beau aujourd'hui à Brest... mais j'espère qu't'as un aussi beau fond d'écran style _"pluvieux"_ pour tous les autres jours de l'année......  


J'plaisante! 

_PS : j'suis du même avis que Wath! Très joli! _


----------



## yiougs (16 Mars 2010)

Il n'a pas plu depuis au moins 10 jours 

Et j'avoue, tout le monde est étonné et pense que c'est déjà l'été ici !
Enfin bref, retournons aux Desktops !


----------



## wath68 (16 Mars 2010)

CDB = coup de boule.
Avant, on pouvait "Bouler" vert pour les posts qu'on aimait bien, et rouge pour les autres.
Bon, maintenant ça s'appelle Points Disco.

C'est la petite icône 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sous le pseudo.
Explications z'ici : http://forums.macg.co/faq.php?faq=macg#faq_disco


----------



## yiougs (16 Mars 2010)

D'accord d'accord 
Tout s'explique !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2010)

J'aime beaucoup yiougs, tu ne fous pas deux fois l'heure c'est un exemple de bon goût  .


----------



## Aescleah (16 Mars 2010)

Ma première contribution à cette partie du forum 
Voilà donc un de mes innombrables desktops, il change... très souvent!


----------



## scherel (16 Mars 2010)

Magnifique ce fond d'ecran des coups de coeur..... Merci  

Du coup:  http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/5158/erythrocytes.png

Bonne soirée


----------



## Rorold (16 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, voici le mien en ce moment  :


----------



## Climaxxx (16 Mars 2010)

Rorold a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous, voici le mien en ce moment  :



J'approue le desktop, le fond d'écran et le dock sont vraiment sympa... J'apprécie moi la barre de menus...(une barre semi-transparente? )


----------



## Rorold (17 Mars 2010)

Très juste ! Voilà qui est réglé !


----------



## yiougs (17 Mars 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Magnifique ce fond d'ecran des coups de coeur..... Merci
> 
> Du coup:  http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/5158/erythrocytes.png
> 
> Bonne soirée



Très joli Sherel.
J'adore l'assemblage rouge et noir.

Juste, la pomme multicolore qui me gêne un petit peu !


----------



## arno1x (17 Mars 2010)

salut à tous, mon dernier du moment.
@+
arno


----------



## Pain d'Epice (17 Mars 2010)

J'expérimente un peu.
J'ai viré le dock cette fois; spotlight me conviens, et puis il y a butler (ou quick silver) au pire.
A améliorer, mais je suis satisfait du résultat.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Mets la barre en opaque.
Mets des nouvelles icônes de HDD/Dossiers.


Très réussi je trouve .


----------



## Pain d'Epice (17 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mets la barre en opaque.
> Mets des nouvelles icônes de HDD/Dossiers.
> 
> 
> Très réussi je trouve .


Merci . Ça fait un moment que je m'use à trouver quelque chose. Finalement j'aime le résultat.
Pour les icons des DDs je projetai effectivement dans changer. Pour les icons dossiers, je pense les garder, à moins que je trouve quelque de "rond" asses simple.


----------



## wath68 (17 Mars 2010)

Oui, vraiment joli. J'adore, très beau noir & blanc.

'tinouvo :




*- le fond : Love Spider by SerialZz (chez DeviantArt)*


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2010)

Magnibeautiful .


----------



## scherel (17 Mars 2010)

Merci....

Oui je voudrais changer la pomme et la couleur de la barre mais j'ai un souci dans la démarche...

Themepark ne veut plus enregistrer mon fichier sartfile une fois modifié... des idées?

phil un pti coup de main? merci.

En fait voici le message qu'il me renvoie : 

"An unknown error prevented the operation from concluding. More information has been logged to /Applications/Utilities/Console "

?????


----------



## arno1x (17 Mars 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Merci....
> 
> Oui je voudrais changer la pomme et la couleur de la barre mais j'ai un souci dans la démarche...
> 
> ...



salut et bravo pour ton desk, il te faut décoder le fichier SArtFile.bin et changer la pomme 61.png & 62.png et pour la barre des menus changer l'image 102.png pour celà il te faut SArtFile Tool ou Arttools : http://www.mediafire.com/?n6m93tsgmmd.
bonne soirée.
arno


----------



## albert wedge (17 Mars 2010)

toutes mes confuses si la question a déjà été posée, mais je n'ai pas la force de lire les 549 pages....

Est-il possible de charger et/ou acheter ici ou ailleurs des desktops; générés sous geektool par exemple ?

J'ai vu pas mal de belles choses, intéressantes, mais pas de temps/envie/compétence pour créer le mien propre. (sauf l'image de fond, que je fournis).

merci


----------



## scherel (18 Mars 2010)

Merci arno !

J'avais fait la manip comme ça avant mais je m'en rappelais plus....

Fais attention, le README que tu envoies est faux, il faut changer la ligne de code pour réencoder le SArtFile. Heureusement je suis tombé sur la bonne page Macthemes 

Merci quand même.


----------



## Yorwan (18 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous ! 
Voilà un moment que je n'ai pas participé au forum, pressé par le temps. Du coup j'ai appris à utiliser (un peu) GeekTool 



​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2010)

Je suis pas trop fan du fond d'écran .


----------



## arno1x (18 Mars 2010)

le même thème mais avec un autre fond d'écran.


----------



## wath68 (18 Mars 2010)

Yorwan a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> Voilà un moment que je n'ai pas participé au forum, pressé par le temps. Du coup j'ai appris à utiliser (un peu) GeekTool
> 
> 
> ...



C'est... comment dire?... très bleu.
Pas fan du tout de cette couleur personnellement.

J'aime bien la police, et Mirwais.

@ Arno : j'peux pas bouler, mais le coeur y est.


----------



## Aescleah (18 Mars 2010)

Mon desktop du moment:


----------



## arno1x (18 Mars 2010)

merci Wath, merci COrentin, bonne soirée @ + les amis. 
arno


----------



## Sylow (18 Mars 2010)

HS mais vous etes tous d'accord que Phil nous manque tous ?!  

Une pétition pour qu'il revienne sur mac le plus vite possible ! 
:love:


----------



## wath68 (18 Mars 2010)

Qui ça ?


----------



## Climaxxx (19 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> HS mais vous etes tous d'accord que Phil nous manque tous ?!
> 
> Une pétition pour qu'il revienne sur mac le plus vite possible !
> :love:



C'est lui qui m'a aidé alors que je touchais rien! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> HS mais vous etes tous d'accord que Phil nous manque tous ?!
> 
> Une pétition pour qu'il revienne sur mac le plus vite possible !
> :love:



Amen.



.


----------



## Nicomunich (19 Mars 2010)

Mon Desk du moment, avec quelques imperfections...

Au passage, si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer pourquoi GeekTool s'obstine à m'afficher le jour et le mois en anglais, je lui en serais très reconnaissant !


----------



## Aescleah (19 Mars 2010)

Desktop tout à fait sympathique, Nicomunich 
Pour ce qui est de Geektool, essaie avec ce script pour avoir le jour et le mois en Français:

export LANG=fr_FR; date "+%A %d %B " | iconv -f UTF-8 -t L1

En principe, ça devrait fonctionner


----------



## 223remington (19 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> c'en est un
> 
> bon, je change un peu alors....
> 
> space aussi celui-là



Tu aurais pas un lien pour ce fond ??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

arno1x a dit:


> merci Wath, merci COrentin, bonne soirée @ + les amis.
> arno



J'avais encore rien dit 

Mais c'est beau.


----------



## starck (19 Mars 2010)

Voila un petit nouveau que j apprécie énormément et que je pense garder  un moment.

Avec et sans dock:


----------



## Selthis (19 Mars 2010)

Pain d'Epice a dit:


> J'expérimente un peu.
> J'ai viré le dock cette fois; spotlight me conviens, et puis il y a butler (ou quick silver) au pire.
> A améliorer, mais je suis satisfait du résultat.


J'adore ! :love:
Je rêve d'avoir un Desktop comme ça, j'avais essayé de modifier le dock et les icônes etc comme ça, mais je venais d'avoir mon mac et je n'avais pas trop compris, faut que je me penche dessus.


----------



## HAL-9000 (19 Mars 2010)

Pain d'Epice a dit:


> J'expérimente un peu.
> J'ai viré le dock cette fois; spotlight me conviens, et puis il y a butler (ou quick silver) au pire.
> A améliorer, mais je suis satisfait du résultat.



Super 
Peut-on avoir le Wall avec les script GeekTool ? :rateau:
Sinon image en haut à droite, fait attention y'a un nom et prénom


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

starck a dit:


> Voila un petit nouveau que j apprécie énormément et que je pense garder  un moment.
> 
> Avec et sans dock:



Magnifique : Les icônes sont incroyablement belles , tout est assorti , j'adore.


----------



## Nicomunich (20 Mars 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Desktop tout à fait sympathique, Nicomunich
> Pour ce qui est de Geektool, essaie avec ce script pour avoir le jour et le mois en Français:
> 
> export LANG=fr_FR; date "+%A %d %B " | iconv -f UTF-8 -t L1
> ...



Ben en fait...non 
En console aucun problème, mais par GeekTool, pas moyen. J'ai essayé en passant par un script, en écrivant la date dans un fichier intermédiaire, sans succès.....

C'est pas gravissime non plus, je peux survivre comme ca !


----------



## starck (20 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Magnifique : Les icônes sont incroyablement belles , tout est assorti , j'adore.



Merci pour ce compliment ca fait plaisir :rose:


----------



## Pain d'Epice (20 Mars 2010)

Pour Hall-900 & Selthis:

Font d'écran: http://img34.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=wgeektop1.jpg   (deux sorte).
Pour geektool: -Numéro jour:  date +%d
                                            -Mois:  date +%B
                      -Jour:  date +%A
                                            -Année:  date +%G 
_En faite, vous pouvez bidouiller le "date +%" et rajouter une lettre dernière._
Icon globe: Ici, là, encore là, puis ici.

Je vous cacherait pas que me suis inspirais de créations déjà existantes:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/woodztream/3570166406/in/pool-lifehacker-desktop-showandtell/
http://lifehacker.com/5280484/the-minimalist-os-x-desktop


----------



## Selthis (20 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup 
Edit : j'ai ajouté les codes dans GeekTool, j'imagine que ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faut s'y prendre car rien ne s'affiche sur le bureau :





Désolé je débute en partant de 0 dans la custom, j'ai toujours adoré le thème de base de Leopard, mais j'ai envie de changer un peu


----------



## wath68 (20 Mars 2010)

Tu devrais jeter un coup d'oeil dans la section Nos scripts GeekTool ... ou quelque chose dans ce genre là.
Rubrique Customisation.

Edit : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html


----------



## Exit209 (20 Mars 2010)

starck a dit:


>



HS: Le nouveau desk de Phil??? :rateau:


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Mars 2010)

Selthis a dit:


> Merci beaucoup
> Edit : j'ai ajouté les codes dans GeekTool, j'imagine que ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faut s'y prendre car rien ne s'affiche sur le bureau :
> 
> 
> ...



Tu selectionnes l'image Shell Script (celle de droite) et la dépose sur ton bureau


----------



## Selthis (20 Mars 2010)

Merci pour le topic, c'est dingue le nombre de trucs que l'on peut faire avec ça 
J'ai glissé le Shell sur le bureau, j'ai un carré transparent qui apparaît , je coche mes script, mais rien n'apparaît, je regarderai ça tranquillement ce soir.

Une autre petite question, je vais avoir un iMac 27 la semaine prochaine, le logiciel est compatible Snow Leopard ? Ou il existe d'autre solution ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

Il est compatible mais merci d'utiliser le http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html dédié.


----------



## HAL-9000 (20 Mars 2010)

Mon mien du moment pompé sur Pain d'Epice  :


----------



## Zibiolo (20 Mars 2010)

starck a dit:


> Voila un petit nouveau que j apprécie énormément et que je pense garder  un moment.
> 
> Avec et sans dock:



On peut avoir le wall ? 

Merci d'avance ! 

Et deux CDB en passant !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

Joli HAL-9000 .


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Mars 2010)

Salut !
Ton dernier wall Wath est magnifique..

Pour ma part je reste la... je n'ai en effet achete qu'un netbook 11" sous 7, mais ai pris un iMac 20" pour la chambre... donc je vais me faire plaisir avec la nouvelle resolution et ferai d'autres desks :love:

Merci Sylow pour la petition ! 
Et de rien Climaxx 

@Exit : mdr


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (20 Mars 2010)

Ouf ... tu m'as fait vraiment peur à vouloir quitter apple :rateau:


----------



## Pain d'Epice (20 Mars 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mon mien du moment pompé sur Pain d'Epice  :



Bah, moi même m'étant inspirer d'autre desk du net  de toute façon...


----------



## Selthis (20 Mars 2010)

J'ai réussi 
Haaa c'est trop cool, je vais essayer de créer des idées sympas du coup 

Merci à tous


----------



## scherel (21 Mars 2010)

Merci Arno 

http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/6084/image1bk.png


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Sympa, bien que le fond d'écran soit fort peu original  .


----------



## scherel (21 Mars 2010)

je cherche pas la nouveauté je cherche quelque chose qui me plaît mais merci quand même


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2010)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Génial !


----------



## Pain d'Epice (21 Mars 2010)

Pas mal du tous


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Nouveau desk .

Propre :






Sale :







.


----------



## arno1x (21 Mars 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Merci Arno
> 
> http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/6084/image1bk.png



pas de quoi et bien pour ton desk. Bravo 
arno

Bravo à toi aussi Wath, j'aime.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Très joli et cohérent ton desk Etienne .


----------



## Selthis (21 Mars 2010)

Super le tiens etienne000 !
Un p'tit lien pour le dock et les icônes ?


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2010)

YEEAHH la grande classe, Etienne


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Dock : Double Dock (MacThemes ou DA).
Icones : Blob , par Martin Lexow (ici : http://www.martinlexow.de/2009/blob-au-mieux/ ).

Merci pour les remarques .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa, bien que le fond d'écran soit fort peu original  .


Et là c'est mieux ?



 <- clic (et encore clic sur l'hébergeur)


----------



## starck (21 Mars 2010)

Zibiolo a dit:


> On peut avoir le wall ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !
> 
> Et deux CDB en passant !



Voila -> Wallpaper

Et merci pour les CDB 

Enjoy !


----------



## arno1x (21 Mars 2010)

Bravo Etienne ton desk est cohérent. (D'accord avec avec toi COrentin).
Voici V23 avec un nouveau fond d'écran.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

Sympa mais je pense qu'avec une autre police d'écriture , ce serait mieux .


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

Une p'tite question : j'ai un script foireux sous Geektool qui fait mouliner le processeur infiniement. J'aimerai supprimer ce script, mais je ne trouve pas ou les scripts sont enregistrés par défaut par GeekTool  Une idée ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2010)

arno1x a dit:


> Bravo Etienne ton desk est cohérent. (D'accord avec avec toi COrentin).
> Voici V23 avec un nouveau fond d'écran.



Magnifique thème, bravo Arno .


----------



## Sylow (21 Mars 2010)

arno1x a dit:


> Bravo Etienne ton desk est cohérent. (D'accord avec avec toi COrentin).
> Voici V23 avec un nouveau fond d'écran.




Superbe le Wall  

liens ?


----------



## arno1x (21 Mars 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Superbe le Wall
> 
> liens ?



Oui pas de problème, c'est un Wall envoyé par Christophe31 et que j'ai retouché un "tantinet".

http://xshadyblues13x.deviantart.com/art/Dare-to-Dream-wall-157909134


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mars 2010)

@HAL-9000
Je ne sais pas non plus où ils sont enregistrés, mais une recherche "glet" dans spotlight devrait te permettre de retrouver tout ça.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Mars 2010)

"glet" ne donne rien 

Merci quand même


----------



## Aescleah (21 Mars 2010)

Arf désolé, chez moi les scripts sont sauvegardés au format glet, c'est pourquoi j'ai pensé que cela pourrait t'aider.


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Mars 2010)

le dernier en date 
pour les icones je remercie NUCU de deviant art qui me les a  envoyés par mail.
pour bowtie ,très sympa le thème TRANSFORMER
[url=http://skitch.com/christof/n5fic/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch
j ai eu plaisir a voir vos derniers desktop bravo.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2010)

Le placement de l'horloge est excellent .


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mars 2010)

cooltofchris, j'aime beaucoup!


----------



## Bombigolo (22 Mars 2010)

+1

L'ensemble est vraiment tres sympa


----------



## Scalounet (22 Mars 2010)

mon mien (je débute alors soyez sympa)


----------



## Zibiolo (22 Mars 2010)

J'aime beaucoup, le tout est très cohérent et le rendu est vraiment sympa


----------



## Selthis (22 Mars 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> le dernier en date
> pour les icones je remercie NUCU de deviant art qui me les a  envoyés par mail.
> pour bowtie ,très sympa le thème TRANSFORMER
> [url=http://skitch.com/christof/n5fic/fullscreen]
> ...



J'adore vraiment ce calendar :love:


----------



## yiougs (23 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> mon mien (je débute alors soyez sympa)




J'aime beaucoup le fond d'écran !
Tu aurais un lien ?


----------



## Scalounet (23 Mars 2010)

yiougs a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le fond d'écran !
> Tu aurais un lien ?



bien-sur, c'est ici ! 
http://images.google.fr/imgres?imgu...&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1&ei=8HuoS7DLPM-TjAf1zNyOAQ


----------



## yiougs (23 Mars 2010)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## wath68 (23 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> mon mien (je débute alors soyez sympa)



J'adore, le ministère des démarches ridicules. Monty forever.
Très joli.


----------



## smitch (23 Mars 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> le dernier en date
> pour les icones je remercie NUCU de deviant art qui me les a  envoyés par mail.
> pour bowtie ,très sympa le thème TRANSFORMER
> [url=http://skitch.com/christof/n5fic/fullscreen]
> ...



J'aime beaucoup, aurais tu un lien pour ton fond d'écran stp ?

---------- Post added at 18h03 ---------- Previous post was at 17h56 ----------

http://forums.macg.co/[url=http://s...ded with [url=http://plasq.com]plasq[/url]'s 

 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

J'aime. Un ptit lien pour le wall ???


----------



## cooltofchris (23 Mars 2010)

merci 
http://rapidshare.com/files/367233395/Archive.zip


----------



## Scalounet (23 Mars 2010)

ou ici  


http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...mage_result&resnum=5&ct=image&ved=0CA4Q9QEwBA


----------



## Nezu (23 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous ! Deuxième desktop. (oui je fais court )


----------



## starck (24 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> mon mien (je débute alors soyez sympa)



Je le trouve très a mon gout 

L heure est avec geektool je suppose ? J ai l impression de voir comme un legere "effet neon" autour de l heure, non ?


----------



## Scalounet (24 Mars 2010)

starck a dit:


> Je le trouve très a mon gout
> 
> L heure est avec geektool je suppose ? J ai l impression de voir comme un legere "effet neon" autour de l heure, non ?



merci  

c'est effectivement avec Geektool, et effectivement il y a un effet d'ombre (dispo dans les réglages Geek) 


j'ai quelque peu modifié mon desk... 

reste plus qu'a rendre transparent le dock 






edit: vous pouvez me donner la manip pour mettre l'heure en mode 24h svp ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2010)

Très sympathique .


----------



## Scalounet (24 Mars 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très sympathique .



merci  

c'est grâce a des personnes comme toi que je m'y suis mis


----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2010)

De très jolis desk' postés ces derniers jours.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Mars 2010)

Bon aller ça faisait longtemps


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mars 2010)

Tout à fait d'accord avec wath68, y'a de bien jolies réalisations


----------



## lordroy (25 Mars 2010)

Voici le mien


----------



## scaryfan (25 Mars 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> le dernier en date
> pour les icones je remercie NUCU de deviant art qui me les a envoyés par mail.
> pour bowtie ,très sympa le thème TRANSFORMER
> [URL="http://skitch.com/christof/n5fic/fullscreen"]
> ...


 
Il y a un mégot !!!  
Sinon, joli desktop !


----------



## Scalounet (25 Mars 2010)

scaryfan a dit:


> Il y a un mégot !!!
> Sinon, joli desktop !



vu aussi 

ce qui est marrant c'est qu'après on finit par faire une fixation au pied de l'escalator (ceci étant j'aime bien ce desk)


----------



## cooltofchris (25 Mars 2010)

un nouveau encore
[url=http://skitch.com/christof/n53y7/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> vu aussi
> 
> ce qui est marrant c'est qu'après on finit par faire une fixation au pied de l'escalator (ceci étant j'aime bien ce desk)



Un petit coup de photoshop CS5 ... a oui merde pas encore sortie :rateau: (l'outil de correction promet en tout cas )


----------



## starck (25 Mars 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> edit: vous pouvez me donner la manip pour mettre l'heure en mode 24h svp ?



J ai ca dans "command": date +%H:%M


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Un petit coup de photoshop CS5 ... a oui merde pas encore sortie :rateau: (l'outil de correction promet en tout cas )



Le prix aussi :rateau:.


----------



## Scalounet (25 Mars 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Un petit coup de photoshop CS5 ... a oui merde pas encore sortie :rateau: (l'outil de correction promet en tout cas )



bah, je voudrais faire la rectif, j'attendrais pas la sortie de photoshop pour faire une si petite modif (faut quand même pas exagérer, même si effectivement il promet (a la vue de la dernière vidéo sortie a ce propos)) 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------




starck a dit:


> J ai ca dans "command": date +%H:%M



c'est bon, je te remercie starck, j'ai trouvé la manip 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h35 ----------

Bon voila il est presque fini, comme wath68, je suis adepte du minimalisme, je voulais cependant y ajouter la température (le reste, comme il dit si bien, il suffit simplement de mettre le nez a la fenêtre pour constater le temps qu'il fait)  et j'y ai ajouté le petit gadget Bowtie (qui en fait, n'est pas si mal si on ne veut pas passer par Itune pour changer de morceau) et voila.... 
manque plus qu'a (comme je le disais auparavant) rendre le doc transparent et il sera totalement a mon gout !  
Voila ce que ça donne quand tout est en fonction.... 




merci a wath68 pour toutes ses infos que j'ai pu drainer a droite et gauche 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h47 ----------




cooltofchris a dit:


> un nouveau encore
> [url=http://skitch.com/christof/n53y7/fullscreen]
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch



j'aime bien, c'est cohérent (comme ton précédent)  (peut-être pourrais-tu aligner le fond de l'heure a la même hauteur que le dock, non ? voire même le coller au dock, ça pourrait être sympa)


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Mars 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le prix aussi :rateau:.



a merde c'est vrai il faut l'acheter 

Et oui il promet (bien sur pas obliger de l'avoir pour faire la modif non plus, mais la vidéo est tellement monstrueuse :rateau
Je reste sur le cul du niveau du processeur de calcul de CS5 bien sur avoir sur des images autres que celles de la démo 
[/HS]

Sinon pour ma part je n'aime pas du tout la barre de date comme ça (mais ça n'engage que moi bien sur) je reconnais que ça rends bien


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Mars 2010)

Non tu peux passer par un torrent aussi


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Mars 2010)

Shhht :mouais: !    D)

@cooltofchris : comme qu'diraient lez anglais : GORGEOUS !


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Mars 2010)

de retour avec geektool qui commence à rentrer!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

lordroy a dit:


> Voici le mien



Magnifique !
Un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Maximouse (26 Mars 2010)

Ne vous laissez pas tromper, cette photo est un fake

La météo ne correspond pas

Sinon sympa


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> de retour avec geektool qui commence à rentrer!



Sympathique :king:.


----------



## lordroy (27 Mars 2010)

Voila le lien pour le wall
http://Rubistyle.deviantart.com/art/promenade-des-anglais-151892822


----------



## ty971 (27 Mars 2010)

Salut à tous, 
[edit] je retire la question que j'ai postée précédament.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Très printanier .


----------



## numsix (27 Mars 2010)

Ça faisait longtemps, ...... Voici mon humble relativement nouveau macbook pro


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Magnifique :love:.


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mars 2010)

Espécial mais pas mal.


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Mars 2010)

En effet..
J'adore celui d'Etienne. J'ai toujours trouve que le flou rendait bien.. et ya plein de petits details qui font tres clean 

EDIT : je suradore celui d'Etienne ! le dock c'est glass curve un truc comme ca non ? et tu peux donner tes indicateurs et ton icones iTunes please  ?


----------



## Christophe31 (27 Mars 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> En effet..
> J'adore celui d'Etienne. J'ai toujours trouve que le flou rendait bien.. et ya plein de petits details qui font tres clean



Et toi t'en es où de ton essai de windaube 7 ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2010)

Pour iTunes : http://jonasraskdesign.com/iconarchive/iconarchive.html
Pour le Dock : http://Delta909.deviantart.com/art/Kube-Nine-Reloaded-156206428

Content de te revoir .


----------



## cooltofchris (28 Mars 2010)

et un de plus.



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
bon dimanche a tous.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Sympa le noir et blanc .


----------



## Kinesam (28 Mars 2010)

@ cooltofchris : Vraiment très bien réussi 


J'ai une question, je me suis mis a Geek Tool, et j'ai cherché parotut sur le forum mais jai pas eu envie de chercher dans ce sujet :
Quelqu'un peut me donner le code pour le calendrier en longueur???
merci


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mars 2010)

Merci d'utiliser ce fil.


----------



## Scalounet (28 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> @ cooltofchris : Vraiment très bien réussi
> 
> 
> J'ai une question, je me suis mis a Geek Tool, et j'ai cherché parotut sur le forum mais jai pas eu envie de chercher dans ce sujet :
> ...



le calendrier en longueur, n'a rien a voir avec Geektool, il s'agit de DateLine téléchargeable  ..ici


----------



## Kinesam (29 Mars 2010)

Merci Scalounet ! 
On m'avais donné l'info sur un autre topic ^^

Donc un GRAND MERCI à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé directement ou indirectement (pratique certain sites anglais) et jvoulais savoir ce que vous pensé de mon desktop 

Me reste plus qu'à apprendre à me servir de Theme Park pour modifier la barre du haut ! :hein:
Ou y a-t-il d'autre moyen???


MON DESKTOP DU MOMENT !
J'attend les critiques...c'est mon premier


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Merci Scalounet !
> On m'avais donné l'info sur un autre topic ^^
> 
> Donc un GRAND MERCI à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé directement ou indirectement (pratique certain sites anglais) et jvoulais savoir ce que vous pensé de mon desktop
> ...



Pas mal du tout ! Bravo 

Pour la barre du haut tu veux lui faire quoi ?


----------



## Scalounet (29 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Merci Scalounet !
> On m'avais donné l'info sur un autre topic ^^
> 
> Donc un GRAND MERCI à tous ceux qui m'ont aidé directement ou indirectement (pratique certain sites anglais) et jvoulais savoir ce que vous pensé de mon desktop
> ...



sympa ton desk  

perso, j'suis pas trop fan du nuage avec la t° et j'aime DateLine en épuré, mais le principal est que cela te plaise ! 

pour la barre du Finder, si t'es sous SL, c'est pas évident.... moi aussi je cherche une solution (simple)


----------



## habstyob (29 Mars 2010)

Vous avez tous utilisé candy bar pour changer vos icônes ?


----------



## Kinesam (29 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Pas mal du tout ! Bravo
> 
> Pour la barre du haut tu veux lui faire quoi ?


Merci ! 
La barre du haut, jvoudrais la changer de couleur pour pouvoir l'adapter en fonction des mes fonds d'écrans ! Ainsi que changer la pomme 
Tu sais comment faire?



Scalounet a dit:


> sympa ton desk
> 
> perso, j'suis pas trop fan du nuage avec la t° et j'aime DateLine en épuré, mais le principal est que cela te plaise !
> 
> pour la barre du Finder, si t'es sous SL, c'est pas évident.... moi aussi je cherche une solution (simple)



Merci 
J'ai juste mis le Date Line en noir 
Pour le nuage c'est ptet provisoire c'était une question de testé GT 



habstyob a dit:


> Vous avez tous utilisé candy bar pour changer vos icônes ?



Oui j'ai utilisé Candy Bar mais sur mon Desk j'ai caché le Dock donc on vois pas mes icones :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h05 ----------




Christophe31 a dit:


> Pas mal du tout ! Bravo
> 
> Pour la barre du haut tu veux lui faire quoi ?


Merci ! 
La barre du haut, jvoudrais la changer de couleur pour pouvoir l'adapter en fonction des mes fonds d'écrans ! Ainsi que changer la pomme 
Tu sais comment faire?



Scalounet a dit:


> sympa ton desk
> 
> perso, j'suis pas trop fan du nuage avec la t° et j'aime DateLine en épuré, mais le principal est que cela te plaise !
> 
> pour la barre du Finder, si t'es sous SL, c'est pas évident.... moi aussi je cherche une solution (simple)



Merci 
J'ai juste mis le Date Line en noir 
Pour le nuage c'est ptet provisoire c'était une question de testé GT 



habstyob a dit:


> Vous avez tous utilisé candy bar pour changer vos icônes ?



Oui j'ai utilisé Candy Bar mais sur mon Desk j'ai caché le Dock donc on vois pas mes icones :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mars 2010)

Pour la rendre transparente tu peux utiliser ce lien de Phil1982 ça donne cela :



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Kinesam (29 Mars 2010)

Merci Christophe ! 
Mais peux-tu m'expliquer comment tu l'applique? Quelle logiciel? Ou faut aller dans les paramètres systèmes ?
(désolé jsuis nouveau dans le monde de la custo :s)


----------



## cooltofchris (29 Mars 2010)

christophe j adore 
je l ai vu dans les coups de coeur super fond


----------



## Scalounet (29 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Pour la rendre transparente tu peux utiliser ce lien de Phil1982 ça donne cela :
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



s u p e r b e !!


----------



## scherel (29 Mars 2010)

Merci pour le coups de coeur :

http://img179.imageshack.us/img179/831/image1vzu.png

Bonne soirée


----------



## Climaxxx (30 Mars 2010)

Kinesam a dit:


> Merci Christophe !
> Mais peux-tu m'expliquer comment tu l'applique? Quelle logiciel? Ou faut aller dans les paramètres systèmes ?
> (désolé jsuis nouveau dans le monde de la custo :s)



Tu dois utiliser Themepark..., importer le fichier .png qui est en fait tout petit, si tu veux c'est une barre qu'ils multiplient et placent les unes à côté des autres, ce qui te donne une belle barre transparente, grise,noire, enfin bref... Il faut que tu prennes le fichier du .png transparent, que tu le remplaces par (je ne sais plus exactement), je crois le fichier 104 et 116 dans editSartfile et le tour est joué.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2010)

Très joli Christophe !


----------



## arno1x (31 Mars 2010)

Un nouveau : Milk de Max Rudberg que j'ai porté pour Leopard.
bises à tous 
arno


----------



## Museforever (31 Mars 2010)

lordroy a dit:


> Voici le mien



Très joli desktop.

Comment fais-tu pour avoir la météo, la date, l'heure, le calendrier en haut etc ... C'est très beau !


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Mars 2010)

Superbe Christophe !


----------



## Aescleah (31 Mars 2010)

Mon desktop du moment


----------



## Kleinepopo (31 Mars 2010)

AH J'ADOOOOOOOOORE !!! Un lien pour l'image ?


----------



## wath68 (31 Mars 2010)

Vraiment splendide, bravo.


----------



## Menil (31 Mars 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Pour la rendre transparente tu peux utiliser ce lien de Phil1982 ça donne cela :
> 
> 
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



Superbe, ça me donne des idées pour mes photos de NY


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (31 Mars 2010)

Pour ce qui veulent le lien c'est la
(faut cliquer sur download à gauche)

Sinon pour être original : BRAVO c'est arachnéen


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2010)

arno1x a dit:


> Un nouveau : Milk de Max Rudberg que j'ai porté pour Leopard.
> bises à tous
> arno



Que de souvenirs :love:.


----------



## numsix (31 Mars 2010)

Le dernier me donnait un peu mal à la tête. 

Aqua Extreme Obsidian est très réussi, ......


----------



## HAL-9000 (31 Mars 2010)

numsix snicolis très class


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (31 Mars 2010)

Museforever a dit:


> Très joli desktop.
> 
> Comment fais-tu pour avoir la météo, la date, l'heure, le calendrier en haut etc ... C'est très beau !



C'est le super logiciel geektool 
tu trouvera tout dans le fil des coup de pouces geektool dans cette section même du forum


----------



## Ralph_ (1 Avril 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (1 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Vraiment splendide, bravo.



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

numsix a dit:


> Le dernier me donnait un peu mal à la tête.
> 
> Aqua Extreme Obsidian est très réussi, ......



 :love:.


----------



## cooltofchris (1 Avril 2010)

Bonjour a tous 
Je m amuse un peu avec geektool
[url=http://skitch.com/christof/nh5xt/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch
Les derniers sont bien sympathiques.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

C'est beau  .


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Avril 2010)

Un lien pour ton fond please ?
Magnifique


----------



## cooltofchris (1 Avril 2010)

voici pour le lien
http://rapidshare.com/files/3708692...ch__Olympic_National_Park__Washington.jpg.zip
merci à vous


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2010)

:love::love::love:




Le fond: "En Voyage" by ekster (DeviantArt)
Jetez un coup d'oeil à sa galerie, c'est splendide.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Avril 2010)

Superbe Wath.


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2010)

Merci very mucho.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

J'aime bien, on dirait le style dessins animé Batman .


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2010)

Ha ouais ?
Faudrait que je regarde ça à l'occas' alors.
Moi ça me fait penser aux vieilles pubs et autres affiches de cinéma.
Je kiffe ce style.


----------



## numsix (3 Avril 2010)

Ouais c'est Batman, definitivement !!

Par contre, tu as peur de pas voir que tu as deux messages non lus ?


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2010)

Ben vi, je n'ai pas de dock donc c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour m'avertir.
Et puis je trouvais cette police très très chouette.
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Niveau typographie, elle est bizarre avec le L .


----------



## wath68 (3 Avril 2010)

Méheu, bizarre toi-même ! 
Il a quoi le "L" ???

Arrête, sinon je vais me sentir obligé de remplacer "mails" par "messages" lol


----------



## 217ae1 (3 Avril 2010)

Je suis de retour parmi vous... 

Voici mon nouveau desk, j'ai enfin eu le courrage de changer les icônes sous SL. 
j'ai mis un pack qui ressemble a celles de l'iPhone
j'ai trouvé le wall sur cette discussion il y a un mois. 
j'ai mis le même en fond d'écran sur mon iPod touch. 




_cliquez pour agrandir_


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

Un nouveau : 





L'Apple Cinema Display 20" est un bonheur au niveau des couleurs :love:.


----------



## Ralph_ (3 Avril 2010)

217ae1 a dit:


> Je suis de retour parmi vous...
> 
> Voici mon nouveau desk, j'ai enfin eu le courrage de changer les icônes sous SL.
> j'ai mis un pack qui ressemble a celles de l'iPhone
> ...


j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas le fond d'écran

pourrais tu mettre un lien stp?


----------



## hOlivier (4 Avril 2010)

Le mien  

http://up.holivier.me/b0e6dacc.png

Et le fonc d'écran se trouve sur ce compte flickr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/laurynh/4480331777/

Au passage sur ce même compte vous aurez le droit à d'autres très belles photos de ce même couple ;-)


----------



## 217ae1 (4 Avril 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> j'ai beau chercher, je ne trouve pas le fond d'écran
> 
> pourrais tu mettre un lien stp?



oui. il est disponible ici.


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Avril 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Le mien
> 
> http://up.holivier.me/b0e6dacc.png
> 
> ...



Oh bordel y'a un sacré bordel dans ta barre de menu


----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2010)

Plus l'écran est petit, plus c'est encombré.
C'est mathématique sans doute.

Pas trop fan de celui-ci pour ma part.
Le fond n'est vraiment pas terrible je trouve.


@ Etienne :


etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau :


Les couleurs sont superbes.
Le dock, Adium et Bowtie sont parfaits.
La classe.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Plus l'écran est petit, plus c'est encombré.
> C'est mathématique sans doute.
> 
> Pas trop fan de celui-ci pour ma part.
> ...



Merci very much (comme dirait un certain Wath ).


----------



## HAL-9000 (4 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Plus l'écran est petit, plus c'est encombré.
> C'est mathématique sans doute.



Ou alors plus l'écran est petit, plus tu es contraint de te débarrasser des choses futiles 
(par exemple mettre iStat dans le Dashboard plutôt que dans la barre de menu, ce qui est beaucoup plus pratique en plus (car accès via F4 et se lance sur des applications en plein écran))


----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2010)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi.
C'est en fait ce que j'essayais de dire, avec une petite pointe d'ironie.

Avec un petit écran, il vaut mieux se débarrasser des icônes et autres fioritures inutiles.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Et donc , sur les grands écrans , faut avoir le bordel ? .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Très joli Etienne !


----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Et donc , sur les grands écrans , faut avoir le bordel ? .



Ho zut lolll
J'ai du mal à m'exprimer aujourd'hui (samedi soir fever = pivert dans la tête)


----------



## Sylow (4 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magnifique.

 Quel est ton theme pour adium ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Un thème personnalisé .


----------



## Ralph_ (4 Avril 2010)

217ae1 a dit:


> oui. il est disponible ici.


merci


----------



## Elesthor (4 Avril 2010)

Ca faisait un sacré bout de temps que je n'avais pas posté, et la réinstallation de mon sys+ création d'un zouli thème m'y réinvite. 

(et j'ai vu que la tendance au minimalisme s'estompait...) 

-----------------------------------------------

Au programme :
 - Thème Personnalisé
 - Menubar Custom
 - Icônes : Reflection (et quelques modifs )
 - Dock : Transparent ( héhé! ) icônes de dock : Token
Le tout dans un pur esprit minimaliste =) 

Enjoy:


----------



## wath68 (4 Avril 2010)

Moi j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

+1 très joli !


----------



## starck (4 Avril 2010)

J'adore :love:

J aimerais bien l astuce pour le dock transparent...S'il te plait.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Mirage.


----------



## Elesthor (4 Avril 2010)

Merci ^^

Ouai, mais pour SL tu dois utiliser mirage en "manuel" et faire les modifs de fichiers à la main.


----------



## numsix (4 Avril 2010)

J'aime beaucoup le dernier d' Elesthor.

Quant à moi quelques _refinements_, ....


----------



## Sylow (4 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un thème personnalisé .



comment fais tu ? theme téléchargé sur adiumxtra ou tu fait de main de maitre de ton talent ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2010)

Je choisis tout , cad police , couleurs de fond affichage des statuts etc.


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Avril 2010)

Wow Elesthor c'est magnifique !
Ca fait aimer le gris..
Allez t'as raison (sur mon mur) je vais le personnaliser cet iMac !
Tu aurais eventuellement un package pour ton theme ? 
T'es sur SL ou Leopard ?


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (4 Avril 2010)

Un tout nouveau :


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Lihe a dit:


> Un tout nouveau :




Vraiment chouette, vous donnez envie. Vivement mon imac pour faire les modifs et vous les montrer.


----------



## Elesthor (5 Avril 2010)

@ phil: Jvais te faire un backup des sartfile.bin et cie.  Le thème sur le quel je me suis basé est metalik for SL(ça m'a permis de pas avoir à trop trifouiller pour les boutons =P). 

Je te mets les icônes et le wall aussi? 


@ lihe: Pas mal, mais c'est dommage que le wall se soit tellement répandu (même si j'adore tout ce qui est made in gaïa). Par contre j'aime beaucoup tes modifs au niveau de la police, ça colle vraiment bien.


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (5 Avril 2010)

merci, je viens tout juste de decouvrir le projet Gaia, c'est pour ca que je suis à fond 

(question HS, aucun de mes navigateurs ne peut aller sur http://www.gaia09.us/.. j'ai un problème quelconque ou c'est tout simplement les site qui est mort ?)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

numsix a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup le dernier d' Elesthor.
> 
> Quant à moi quelques _refinements_, ....



:love: magnifique !


----------



## starck (5 Avril 2010)

Inspiré par Elesthor...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Très joli, très harmonieux .


----------



## yiougs (5 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sublime Etienne :love:

Tu aurais un lien pour les icônes ?
Je cherche depuis un petit bout de temps. Impossible de mettre la main dessus.

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Ici > http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=628258 .
(Le psd est donné ).

Par contre , je préviens les personnes qui veulent se lancer dans la custo , cela ralentit le système (je l'ai remarqué suite à une fraich' install) , je me demande si cela vient du thème ou des icônes ?


----------



## yiougs (5 Avril 2010)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Prends en compte ce que je viens de dire , tu me feras un compte rendu sur les ralentissements dus au changement d'icônes .


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2010)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## yiougs (5 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Prends en compte ce que je viens de dire , tu me feras un compte rendu sur les ralentissements dus au changement d'icônes .



Ca marche, je suis entrain de mettre ça en place.
Et je te dis ça après.


----------



## Elesthor (5 Avril 2010)

Eh bin suffit que je poste pour que la mode vire au gris =) 


starck :  je ne peut qu'aimer =)

Christophe31 : Idem , sauf la menubarre transparante , j'ai jamais trop aimé.


----------



## yiougs (5 Avril 2010)

Bon, je n'arrive pas à changer les icônes... 
Que ce soit manuellement, ou avec Candybar.

J'ai réussi à changer le Finder et la corbeille mais le reste... impossible.

Une idée ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Version à jour ?


----------



## Elesthor (5 Avril 2010)

T'as bien changé les icones dans chaque pacqets?


----------



## yiougs (5 Avril 2010)

Oui...

Je ne comprends pas bien là. C'est la première fois que ça me le fait.

Je réessaye...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

J'ai eu des problèmes similaires avec candybar mais pour des dossiers.
J'ai redémarré , réessayé et c'était ok.


----------



## yiougs (5 Avril 2010)

Elesthor a dit:


> T'as bien changé les icones dans chaque pacqets?



Dans chaque paquets c'est à dire ?

(Désolé pour le double post).


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ici > http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=628258 .
> (Le psd est donné ).
> 
> Par contre , je préviens les personnes qui veulent se lancer dans la custo , cela ralentit le système (je l'ai remarqué suite à une fraich' install) , je me demande si cela vient du thème ou des icônes ?



Sûrement le thème, il a du oublier de faire la ligne de commande dans le Terminal.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2010)

Elesthor a dit:


> )
> 
> Christophe31 : Idem , sauf la menubarre transparante , j'ai jamais trop aimé.



Pas eu le temps mais elle va devenir noire.....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch



C'est toi qui la fait ou tu l'as télécharger ? Car il m'intéresse si tu partage.


----------



## Elesthor (5 Avril 2010)

> Dans chaque paquets c'est à dire ?



Ben tu as ton icone en .icns, tu va dans ton dossier App , là clique droit sur une applis --> afficher contenu du paquet, puis dans le dossier ressource tu cherche l'icone, et tu la remplaces =)


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2010)

mace.windu a dit:


> C'est toi qui la fait ou tu l'as télécharger ? Car il m'intéresse si tu partage.



là


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2010)

merci à toi christophe.


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Avril 2010)

mace.windu a dit:


> merci à toi christophe.


----------



## starck (5 Avril 2010)

@Eleshtor



@Christophe31

Le wall est magnifique !


----------



## yiougs (5 Avril 2010)

Elesthor a dit:


> Ben tu as ton icone en .icns, tu va dans ton dossier App , là clique droit sur une applis --> afficher contenu du paquet, puis dans le dossier ressource tu cherche l'icone, et tu la remplaces =)



Ah, je ne connaissais pas cette méthode !
Merci je teste !

*Edit :* Dans le dossier, c'est la nouvelle icone qui est mise, mais dans le dock c'est l'ancienne... hum hum.

*Edit 2 : * Bon, avec cette méthode, ça m'enlève la 1ère icône, mais ne met pas la nouvelle à la place...


----------



## ceslinstinct (5 Avril 2010)

yiougs a dit:


> Ah, je ne connaissais pas cette méthode !
> Merci je teste !
> 
> Edit : Dans le dossier, c'est la nouvelle icone qui est mise, mais dans le dock c'est l'ancienne... hum hum.


Bonjour

Tu la sort du Dock et tu la replace pour la prise en compte
où
un Killall Dock.

@+


----------



## yiougs (5 Avril 2010)

C'est ce que j'ai fais oui... et rien.


----------



## starck (6 Avril 2010)

J ai eu un coup de cur pour le wall de Christophe :love:


----------



## wath68 (6 Avril 2010)

* Tapisserie : by VladStudio*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Simple et sympa .


----------



## wath68 (6 Avril 2010)

Merci.
Je ne sais pas trop quoi mettre en ce moment.
Les fonds me lassent assez vite (à part mon chouchou de j3concepts)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2010)

Bah tu as bon goût donc ça passe .


----------



## Bazinga (6 Avril 2010)

Apres de longs mois d'absence, me voici de retour avec une adaptation d'un de mes anciens desk.

Photo de vacances en Corse:




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## starck (6 Avril 2010)

Il est beau mon pays...:rateau:


----------



## Orphanis (6 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir, 

@Cristopher 

Ton desktop est vraiment très esthétique. Pourrais-tu me dire comment tu as fait pour avoir ce dock ?  

@Stark, 

Pourrais-tu me donner un lien pour récupérer tes icons ?


Merci d'avance


----------



## Gr3gZZ (7 Avril 2010)

Click to enlarge my ....


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

Très sympa profete162 .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

joli travail. Tu as utilisé quel log ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

GeekTool ? .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> GeekTool ? .



Merci


----------



## cooltofchris (7 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir envie de changement
je retrouve le dock et un thème sympa 
[url=http://skitch.com/christof/n72is/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch


----------



## Ralph_ (8 Avril 2010)

très sympa Greg!

je bénis le jour ou j'aurais un grand écran!


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Avril 2010)

Tres sympa cooltofchris !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2010)

Les icônes sont pas terribles :mouais:.


----------



## Scalounet (8 Avril 2010)

je me cherche toujours  

ce genre la...




ou ce genre la.. 




tout bien réfléchi,  je sais pas c'que je veux !!


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Avril 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> je me cherche toujours
> 
> ce genre la...
> 
> tout bien réfléchi,  je sais pas c'que je veux !!



Cherche plus, c'est tout trouvé


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Avril 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> @Cristopher
> 
> ...



Quant tu dis "Cristopher" c'est à moi que tu t'adresse ? Parce que je sais pas, si c'est de mon dock que tu parles ou de quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## wath68 (8 Avril 2010)

Edit: Erreur, désolé.


----------



## shenrone (8 Avril 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Click to enlarge my ....



J'aime beaucoup le wall, tu peux le partager stp?


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Avril 2010)

Peux pas faire la barre transparente avec mon iMac donc du coup... je m'adapte 





STP Scalounet, tu peux partager ton second wall ? Magnifique..


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

C'est magnifique .


----------



## Gr3gZZ (9 Avril 2010)

Pour le wall :
http://www.latong.com/R74-fonds-decran.html
Il est dans une autres pages de la rubrique, mais celui avec l'iphone est sympa aussi.


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Avril 2010)

Merci Etienne


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Très joli Phil1982 :love:.

Tu as un si vieil iMac ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Un G5 qui n'accepte pas le core image , il doit avoir 5 ans donc.


----------



## Scalounet (9 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Peux pas faire la barre transparente avec mon iMac donc du coup... je m'adapte
> 
> .........
> 
> STP Scalounet, tu peux partager ton second wall ? Magnifique..



slt Phil1982 

je n'ai plus le lien, mais je te le mets tel que l'ai, j'espère que cela t'ira !  





ps: j'aime bien ton desck, si tu peux aussi partager ton wall, j'en serais ravi


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Avril 2010)

Merci c'est parfait 

Le mien


----------



## wath68 (9 Avril 2010)

@ Phil : vraiment très très classe, tout à fait dans mon style.

Pour ma part, pas de nouveautés, ni rien de bien transcendantal
j'avais juste envie de poster un desk' aussi 
en l'occurrence mon chouchou, celui qui revient au bout de 2 jours.

Par contre, j'adore de plus en plus les applications Ecoute et LaunchBar (d'ailleurs j'ai viré QuickSilver)...



Pour le fond, J3Concepts, sur DeviantArt, entre autres.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Lovely .


----------



## Scalounet (9 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci c'est parfait
> 
> Le mien



merci a toi aussi


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2010)

Voilà mon dernier mien


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

J'aime beaucoup .


----------



## wath68 (9 Avril 2010)

itou me too.


----------



## Sylow (9 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Voilà mon dernier mien



S U P E R B E ! 

Tu as fait un calque ou c'est le wall par défaut ? Mangifique ! Un lien plz 


Je post juste pour le plaisir et a la demande de Phil ^^. Aucune "envie" pour le moment de custo, alors je fais de le simple/élégant.


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Avril 2010)

Merci à tous et voilà pour Sylow

J'aime bien le tien Sylow


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2010)

Voici le mien : 





C'est simple mais j'aime bien .


----------



## Scalounet (9 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Voilà mon dernier mien


edit: j'avais vu que tu avais mis le lien pour le wall !! 

superbe


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Avril 2010)

Merci Wath.. je me suis indirectement (meme si ca se voit pas) inspiré de ton style et d'un desk des pages precedentes pour celui la..
Putain Christophe -> WOW
Crois moi il va m'inspirer ton desk... pour un bon moment !
Putain Sylow ton ecran :bave: D), sympa l'idee de tout regrouper dans le Dock, vraiment sympa -> deuxieme inspiration de la journee..


----------



## sekaijin (9 Avril 2010)

le mien





A+JYT


----------



## rabisse (9 Avril 2010)

ça pétille & etincelle drôlement sur ce fil


----------



## cooltofchris (9 Avril 2010)

bravo pour les derniers.
c est la forme olympique.
du coup j apporte ma petite pierre a l edifice.
[url=http://skitch.com/christof/n6r3x/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch


----------



## Darkfire (9 Avril 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> bravo pour les derniers.
> c est la forme olympique.
> du coup j apporte ma petite pierre a l edifice.
> [URL="http://forums.macg.co/



J'aime beaucoup le wallpaper 
N'ai malheureusement pas réussi à le trouver tout seul sur le web, as-tu un lien ?


----------



## cooltofchris (10 Avril 2010)

http://rapidshare.com/files/374185308/City_Wallpaper_1080p_Vol2__40_.jpg.zip
enjoy


----------



## starck (10 Avril 2010)

Orphanis a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> @Stark,
> 
> ...



Désolé pour le retard, voila les icons -> Token

Enjoy !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2010)

Intéressant ton fond sekaijin, faut aimer .


----------



## S. Hardin (10 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Voilà mon dernier mien


Très sympa. Quel est le thème que tu utilises ?


----------



## arno1x (10 Avril 2010)

Hop un p'tit Gaïa modifié.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Avril 2010)

S. Hardin a dit:


> Très sympa. Quel est le thème que tu utilises ?




Le mien, "c'est moi qui l'ai fait" pourrais je dire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h02 ----------




arno1x a dit:


> Hop un p'tit Gaïa modifié.




Très sympa, quoi que un un peu noir, c'est normal de rien voir de ta barre de menu ? Tu fais comment pour t'en servir ?


----------



## hOlivier (11 Avril 2010)

Il était temps pour moi de le changer.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Avril 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Il était temps pour moi de le changer.



J'adore les chats :love: (barre de menu un peu chargée pour moi )


----------



## hOlivier (11 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> J'adore les chats :love: (barre de menu un peu chargée pour moi )



Moi aussi j'aime les chats 

J'ai déjà enlevé deux trois trucs depuis le dernier post que j'ai fait, mais je n'arrivent pas à enlever certaines icones du genre MobileMe (que je n'utilise pas) ainsi que quelques applications qui lorsqu'elles sont démarrées s'affichent dans la barre de menu. Mais dans leurs préférences, rien pour enlever cela (préférence du logiciel ou menu de l'icone). J'ai cherché en vain sur internet comment virer ces icones.


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Avril 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Moi aussi j'aime les chats
> 
> J'ai déjà enlevé deux trois trucs depuis le dernier post que j'ai fait, mais je n'arrivent pas à enlever certaines icones du genre MobileMe (que je n'utilise pas) ainsi que quelques applications qui lorsqu'elles sont démarrées s'affichent dans la barre de menu. Mais dans leurs préférences, rien pour enlever cela (préférence du logiciel ou menu de l'icone). J'ai cherché en vain sur internet comment virer ces icones.



As tu essayé CMD+clic sur l'icône à supprimer puis tu la tires en dehors de la barre de menu ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Sublime Arno .


----------



## hOlivier (11 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> As tu essayé CMD+clic sur l'icône à supprimer puis tu la tires en dehors de la barre de menu ?



Ha super merci =) Mais petit bémol, ça ne marche que pour les icones "système". Pour les applications qui ne proposent pas d'enlever leur icone, cmd+clic ne fonctionne pas =/


----------



## arno1x (11 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Le mien, "c'est moi qui l'ai fait" pourrais je dire
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h02 ----------
> 
> ...


 

Merci christophe, c'est l'appli (theme checkr) qui est au premier plan qui n'a rien d'autre que son icone dans la barre de menus.
mais avec le finder la barre est ainsi, 

Merci beaucoup COrentin  @+ & bon dimanche.
arno


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Vivement Gaia pour Snow Leopard :love:.


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Avril 2010)

Sympa slurp, j'aime beaucoup (les chats aussi)..


----------



## sekaijin (11 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Intéressant ton fond sekaijin, faut aimer .



C'est une photographie (et non un tableau comme on pourrait le croire) de Erwin Olaf pour BSI (une banque)

A+JYT


----------



## wath68 (11 Avril 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Magnifique !


----------



## wath68 (11 Avril 2010)

Merci beaucoup.

On va voir combien de temps il va me tenir celui-ci.


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Avril 2010)

Ouai, sympa mais a mon avis pas longtps.. pas assez epuree pour toi


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Avril 2010)

Jolie Wath.  Je trouve que la barre de menu tranche trop avec le reste (mais c'est mon avis perso)


----------



## wath68 (11 Avril 2010)

C'est pas faux, mais je n'aime pas vraiment la barre des menus en noir ou transparente,
de plus il faut changer toutes les icônes se trouvant dans la barre.
Pour moi, la custo se résume juste à un changement de fond d'écran, je suis devenu fainéant.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2010)

Comme C0rentin et moi finalement .


----------



## wath68 (11 Avril 2010)

Voui voilà, tout à fait.
C'était marrant au début, changer les icônes et tout, mais en fin de compte...


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Avril 2010)

C'est vite fatiguant... en effet.. surtout les icones..
Le principal probleme c'est qu'on se lasse de nos creations.. aussi belles et aimées qu'elles puissent etre au debut.. du coup tout se retaper pour changer le theme ca va un moment..


----------



## lordroy (11 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir
Je voudrais remplacer les icônes "documents" et "téléchargements" du dock mais je n'y arrive pas.
Si quelqu'un peut me donner l'astuce je le remercie d'avance.
ps: j'utilise candybar


----------



## Scalounet (12 Avril 2010)

lordroy a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Je voudrais remplacer les icônes "documents" et "téléchargements" du dock mais je n'y arrive pas.
> Si quelqu'un peut me donner l'astuce je le remercie d'avance.
> ps: j'utilise candybar



tu changes les icones directement par le finder, tu vires ceux de ton dock et tu remets tes 2 applications sur le dock ensuite.... 

une fois installé dans le dock, clic droit sur l'application voulue puis Dossiers.... 
simple 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h38 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> C'est vite fatiguant... en effet.. surtout les icones..
> Le principal probleme c'est qu'on se lasse de nos creations.. aussi belles et aimées qu'elles puissent etre au debut.. du coup tout se retaper pour changer le theme ca va un moment..



+1


----------



## lordroy (12 Avril 2010)

Ok je te remercie je testerais ça ce soir et je vous montrerais en même temps mon nouveau desktop.


----------



## Regal Blunt (12 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous. Je profite d'être en vacance pour changer mon desk, avec ce wall trouvé sur le forum.
Je ne suis pas encore bien rodé avec les forums, donc l'image sera peut-être un peu grande. Vous m'en voyez désolé:rose:


----------



## scherel (12 Avril 2010)

http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/2803/sobrex.png


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Avril 2010)

Tres sympa RegalBunt 
Et coup de tete pour la delicatesse (pour nos connexions pas souvent rapides).. regarde ma signature pour poster des images facilement.
Scherel, perso j'ai rendu la poub's transparente pour aligner mon Dock au carre transparent de droite du wall.. bref, avis perso


----------



## scherel (12 Avril 2010)

@Phil: Oui mais en fait ce que je cherche c'ests surtout de supprimer ce foutu dock.

Mais je voudrais pas juste le masquer, l'enlever complètement. J'ai rien trouvé donc si quelqu'un a une idée.

J'ai remarqué un problème aussi quand on enlève certaines app du dock (avec dockdodger) par exemple, le menu n'apparaît plus dans la barre des menus en haut. Ca reste sur le menu du finder.

Si quelqu'un a une idée? Wath ton dock a toi est juste masqué c'est ça?

Toute idée est le bienvenue 

Merci et bonne apres midi


----------



## wath68 (12 Avril 2010)

Un dock ? c'est quoi ça ? 

Oui oui, effectivement, il est juste masqué.
Je ne le vois que très rarement ; vidage de poubelle entre autres.

Et vous savez quoi ? c'est encore le dock par défaut :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

Honte à toi .
Je te comprends néanmoins , c'est chiant à force de tout changer .


----------



## wath68 (12 Avril 2010)

Lol oui, honte à moi, mais hey, j'ai quand même changé quelques icônes ... jadis.


----------



## Elesthor (12 Avril 2010)

Pas mal pas mal ( je m'absente 3 jours et voilà que phil refais de la custo).

@ phil: Hehe je vois que mon desk tout de gris vêtus à fait des émules =P

@ autres : Sont tout beaux vos desk =)


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Lol oui, honte à moi, mais hey, j'ai quand même changé quelques icônes ... jadis.



Lol un Dock  .


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Lol oui, honte à moi, mais hey, j'ai quand même changé quelques icônes ... jadis.



Moi aussi .
Mais le problème c'est que je remarque des différences au niveau des performances : Sans custo , les stacks sont fluides , les effets aussi.Avec , c'est plutôt lent..


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Avril 2010)

Ah tiens interessant... jamais fais gaffe.
Chez moi le Dock c'est j't'aime j'te deteste 
@Elesthor : exactement, car le gris va bien avec le blanc du Mac  Mais vu que j'harmonise toujours la menubar avec tout le reste, ca restera gris mes custos surement (vu que peux pas mettre la barre transp  )..
@Wath : vidage de poubelle par le Dock ? Hein ? cmd-shift-delete ?

@Scherel : a mon avis tu vas tout casser la machine si tu vire le Dock


----------



## Sylow (12 Avril 2010)

Pareil pour mon dock : Made in California ! Inchangé et je le vois que pour la corbeille ! 

Pas mal les derniers wall !

Phil tu me fais rire, à défaut de customiser ton iMac tu custo ton avatar (tu changes tous les 8 jours de photo ^^)


----------



## lordroy (12 Avril 2010)

http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/imag...-55,33a377feb96bc153567141aec8f80699.png.html

bonne nuit


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Avril 2010)

Vraiment super lordroy, j'aime beaucoup.. c'est toi qui a fait la retouche de la photo ?
Je trouve juste le Dock un peu gros...

@Sylow : non ca se synchronisait par erreur avec facebook...


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2010)

lordroy a dit:


> http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images/imag...-55,33a377feb96bc153567141aec8f80699.png.html
> 
> bonne nuit




Superbe


----------



## lordroy (13 Avril 2010)

J'ai simplement rajouté les !! sur le wall.


----------



## wath68 (13 Avril 2010)

J'adore les icônes de chez J3Concepts ... d'ailleurs j'aime tout ce qu'il font (haaaa mon wall').

Par contre, je verrais plutôt un dock un poil plus sombre, non, ou c'est juste moi ?
Voire même, soyons fous, en 2D, vu que les icônes sont en 2D aussi.


----------



## Scalounet (13 Avril 2010)

je continue mes investigations ! 

j'vais bien finir par trouver !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2010)

Pas mal du tout Scalounet .


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas mal du tout Scalounet .



+1 très jolie.


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Avril 2010)

Moi je verrais bien un Dock dans le style du papier sur la bouche de la gonzesse.. tres clair avec bord noir..

+1 Scalounet egalement.

Ton wall en partage ?
Ta police aussi ?


----------



## wilda (14 Avril 2010)

Salut lordroy (et les autres ),

Tu aurais un lien pour ton wall stp ?

Merchi 

@+


----------



## Scalounet (14 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> .........
> 
> +1 Scalounet egalement.
> 
> ...



merci messieurs

pour Phil

le wall se trouve ici

quand a la police du texte sur GeekTool, il s'agit de "Zapfino"


----------



## scherel (14 Avril 2010)

CDB pour ton wall Wath merci.

Du coup j'actualise 

Ah Photoshop quand tu nous tiens.....

http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5336/tuned.png


----------



## Scalounet (14 Avril 2010)

scherel a dit:


> CDB pour ton wall Wath merci.
> 
> Du coup j'actualise
> 
> ...



un petit lien pour le wall ? 

très sympa ton dock


----------



## scherel (14 Avril 2010)

Merci 

Voilà : http://AndreyEroshkin.deviantart.com/art/Spider-in-love-89204748


----------



## Scalounet (14 Avril 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Voilà : http://AndreyEroshkin.deviantart.com/art/Spider-in-love-89204748




merci, 
pourrais-je abuser ? 


tu ne l'aurais pas en version photoshopé ?


----------



## scherel (14 Avril 2010)

No problem my friend....

http://serialZz.deviantart.com/art/Love-spider-157467412


----------



## Scalounet (14 Avril 2010)

fainkiou veri meutch


----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)

Et voici mon desktop du moment, relativement sobre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Et voici mon desktop du moment, relativement sobre



T'as pas de docks ?


----------



## HAL-9000 (14 Avril 2010)

mace.windu a dit:


> T'as pas de docks ?



Pour quoi faire ?


----------



## wath68 (14 Avril 2010)

Bah, en fait, le dock c'est juste un joli présentoir à icônes


----------



## Aescleah (14 Avril 2010)

mace.windu a dit:


> T'as pas de docks ?



En effet, sur un 13 pouces, le bestiau prend beaucoup de place je trouve. Et tu peux te passer du dock sans aucun problème, à l'aide de spotlight par exemple, ou encore de lanceurs d'applications comme Quicksilver.


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Avril 2010)

Exactement 
Mais ca depend des gouts..


----------



## Climaxxx (14 Avril 2010)

Oh! Phil de retour!!!! WAOUW


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)




----------



## scherel (15 Avril 2010)

Joli ! 

Je crois que l'on peut pas plus minimaliste ! a moins d'enlever la menubar


----------



## wath68 (15 Avril 2010)

Bah, que dire ?
On ne peut pas lutter.


----------



## starck (15 Avril 2010)

C est du réchauffé mais je le trouve tellement classe ce wall...





Il ne me reste plus que ma font custo avec "neutra" et c est top


----------



## arno1x (15 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Là, j'aime, le strict minimun, bravo à toi, magnifique  
bravo aux autres aussi, du beau boulot. 
arno


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>




Vous avez vu C0rentin à quand même cédé à la barre de menu noire .


Bravo, simple, efficace ! :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h16 ----------




starck a dit:


> C est du réchauffé mais je le trouve tellement classe ce wall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très jolie, tout est de "concert" .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Merci à tous 

Je n'ai pas pu résister à l'obsédante Obsidian  .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2010)

Simpliste.
La barre noire ne va pas avec les menus bleus.
Dommage.


----------



## Scalounet (15 Avril 2010)

bon, ben je crois que je vais rester un peu comme ça 

le Dock en mode "masquage" me plait bien... 

le fond est modifié avec Gimp


----------



## Regal Blunt (15 Avril 2010)

C'est magnifique Scalounet


----------



## Scalounet (16 Avril 2010)

merci Regal Blunt  

j'ai rajouté une petite &#63743; a mon arbre, c'est plus... mimi et plus pratique si je veux faire un bon cidre fermier !   








---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h45 ----------




Aescleah a dit:


> Et voici mon desktop du moment, relativement sobre



aurais tu le script de ta pendule par hasard stp ?


----------



## Ralph_ (16 Avril 2010)

scherel a dit:


> CDB pour ton wall Wath merci.
> 
> Du coup j'actualise
> 
> ...


j'adore ce que tu as fait avec ton dock

tu pourrais nous faire un petit tuto stp?


----------



## Pil (16 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> C est du réchauffé mais je le trouve tellement classe ce wall...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Très très jolie!

Tu pourrais donner le code pour geektool (je suppose que c'est ce que tu utilises)? Merci d'avance.


----------



## scherel (16 Avril 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> j'adore ce que tu as fait avec ton dock
> 
> tu pourrais nous faire un petit tuto stp?




Merci Ralph 

Alors pour le tuto c'est simple:

- Mirage (http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16802835) pour le dock en 2D et transparent.... (ça c'est limite du rabachâge )

- Puis pour les icônes : http://neodesktop.deviantart.com/art/Latext-II-155137962
Je l'ai ai passés sous toshop pour les mettre en noir et arranger ceux que j'aime pas.

-Puis un coup d'Onyx pour mettre le dock à gauche et y insérer des espaces.

Voilivoilou. Je pense que j'ai tout dit.


----------



## Scalounet (16 Avril 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Merci Ralph
> 
> Alors pour le tuto c'est simple:
> 
> ...



et concernant ta menubar ?  

merci


----------



## scherel (16 Avril 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> et concernant ta menubar ?
> 
> merci



Alors pour la menubar c'est le fichier SArtFile modifié et remodifié avec themepark j'ai toujours gardé le même. Donc faudrai remonter son historique depuis 1 an :rateau:


----------



## starck (16 Avril 2010)

Pil a dit:


> Très très jolie!
> 
> Tu pourrais donner le code pour geektool (je suppose que c'est ce que tu utilises)? Merci d'avance.



Salut Pil ! 

Merci, pour la météo j ai utilisé ce tuto


----------



## Ralph_ (16 Avril 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Merci Ralph
> 
> Alors pour le tuto c'est simple:
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Simpliste.
> La barre noire ne va pas avec les menus bleus.
> Dommage.



Mouais  comme c'est bizarre.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

C'est pas coordonné , c'est tout.
Si maintenant ça te plait , tant mieux pour toi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

C'est coordonné bleu et noir ça va bien ensemble.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Oui mais je pense qu'un thème vitae serait plus adapté .
Après , je préfère ceci de toi : http://forums.macg.co/membres/etienne000/albums-wall-picture1862-par-c0rentin.html

.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Un Dock quelle horreur  .
Je dois avouer que j'en avais un peu marre de la barre transparente .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Vous avez quoi avec le dock ? .
J'adore mon dock perso , avec les stacks , c'est sympa à utiliser .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Encombrant et n'étant pas utile pour ma part.


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Avril 2010)

Gouts et couleurs 
Je conseille cependant a tout le monde de l'enlever au moins une fois, une ch'tite semaine, pour prendre le reflex spotlight (car pas le choix presque a ce moment la), et apres le remettre ou non. Au moins la bonne habitude de spotlight est acquise !
Bref..
Merci Climaxx 
Starck merci de m'avoir donne mon prochain bureau  :love: t'as bien raison, magnifique ce fond..


C0rentin a dit:


> ...Je n'ai pas pu résister à l'obsédante Obsidian....




@Scalounet : splendide..


----------



## wath68 (16 Avril 2010)

Ha ben je dois être le seul à ne pas trop aimer ce fond alors. 

Je trouve les ombres vraiment bizarres.
Dans le même genre, je préfère plutôt celui-ci, non ?


----------



## Ralph_ (16 Avril 2010)

Le dock chez moi uniquement pour switcher rapidement d'application (oui je sais, il existe des touches pour ça)...je n'ai que le minimum la dedans, pour tout le reste, ctrl+espace et c'est lancé!


----------



## starck (16 Avril 2010)

Voila mon nouveau desktop (fait un peu a la va vite...), un grand merci a Lihe pour la font custom "Neutra".




Par contre, vous ne trouvez pas que ma barre de menu n est pas tellement translucide ?

Est ce que quelqu un aurait l aimable gentillesse de m uploader les fichiers d origine ou de m indiquer ou les trouver ?

Merci d avance


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Avril 2010)

Merci pour le fond Wath :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> Voila mon nouveau desktop (fait un peu a la va vite...), un grand merci a Lihe pour la font custom "Neutra".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ton fond d'écran est foncé , c'est simplement pour ça .
Tu as un lien pour la police sur la barre de menus ?


----------



## starck (16 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ton fond d'écran est foncé , c'est simplement pour ça .



Je suis pas sure parce que j ai essayé même sur un wall clair et coloré elle me semble toujours opaque...




etienne000 a dit:


> Tu as un lien pour la police sur la barre de menus ?



Je n ai pas un lien direct pour la font mais le tuto est la.



Phil1982 a dit:


> Starck merci de m'avoir donne mon prochain  bureau  :love: t'as bien  raison, magnifique ce fond..


----------



## Deleted member 156792 (16 Avril 2010)

Très harmonieux starck ! 

Pour le fun :





Wall by me, une photo de Taiwan, si intéressé > MP


----------



## alloja (17 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> Voila mon nouveau desktop (fait un peu a la va vite...), un grand merci a Lihe pour la font custom "Neutra".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello Starck,

Peux-tu me dire où as-tu trouvé ton fond d'écran ? :love:

Merci d'avance,
alloja


----------



## spounz (17 Avril 2010)

mon wall actuel
	

		
			
		

		
	

Voir la pièce jointe 24893


----------



## starck (17 Avril 2010)

alloja a dit:


> Hello Starck,
> 
> Peux-tu me dire où as-tu trouvé ton fond d'écran ? :love:
> 
> ...



Wallpaper

Enjoy !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

De bien jolies réalisations .


----------



## wath68 (17 Avril 2010)

Merci Corentin
lolll j'anticipe un peu.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Au moins tu sais quelle heure il est .


----------



## Aescleah (17 Avril 2010)

Mon petit dernier:


----------



## Pil (17 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> Salut Pil !
> 
> Merci, pour la météo j ai utilisé ce tuto



Merci mais je suis un peu un noob de geek tool... Est ce que tu pourrais donner carrément le code de la date? Je trouve la typo très très jolie. (celle de ton fond d'écran gris)

Si c'est possible merci d'avance!


----------



## wath68 (17 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Au moins tu sais quelle heure il est .


 c'est vrai que c'est un peu grand, abusé lol
Je vais réduire ça de suite.

@ Aescleah : joli, j'aime bien (à part la barre des menus black)


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Avril 2010)

Wow wath le tiens SPLENDIDE !
Ton wall please ? Tu vois quand tu ne le mets pas automatiquement yen a tjs un pour te le demander a ce moment la 
@Aescleah.. sympa l'effet 3D
@spounz : c'est un bureau ? elle est ou la barre ?


----------



## wath68 (17 Avril 2010)

Merci Phil.

Tu le trouveras ici, http://ghosts.nin.com/main/order_options
- cochez "free download", puis "continue".
- juste une adresse mail valide demandée (je vous rassure, vous ne serez pas submergé de mails indésirables)
Dans le zip, d'autres fonds d'écran, aussi beaux, et un album gratuit en plus.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est un peu grand, abusé lol
> Je vais réduire ça de suite.



Moi honnêtement j'aime bien comme ça .


----------



## wath68 (17 Avril 2010)

Oui, mais un tout piti plus piti c'est plus mieux :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui, mais un tout piti plus piti c'est plus mieux :rateau:



S.U.P.E.R.B.E :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Avril 2010)

Merci ! Et j'adore ce groupe :love:


----------



## starck (17 Avril 2010)

Pil a dit:


> Merci mais je suis un peu un noob de geek tool... Est ce que tu pourrais donner carrément le code de la date? Je trouve la typo très très jolie. (celle de ton fond d'écran gris)
> 
> Si c'est possible merci d'avance!




Pour le jour (lundi,...):


```
date +%A
```
Pour le chiffre de la date (1,2,...):


```
date +%d
```
Pour le mois (janvier,...):


```
date +%B
```


Fin du [HS]


----------



## arno1x (17 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui, mais un tout piti plus piti c'est plus mieux :rateau:


Beau, Beau, j'aime bravo


----------



## Sylow (17 Avril 2010)

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas fait de custo ! 

Le nombre de mail ne s'affiche plus je ne sais pas pourquoi et j'ai du mal à changer la météo ! Je verrai ca demain. 

2 Wall différent.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

J'adore !  Un lien pour ton interface sublime type Windows phone 7 ?


----------



## vampire1976 (18 Avril 2010)

Cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir :


----------



## Regal Blunt (18 Avril 2010)

Mouais... Perso, la mode vampire commence sérieusement à me gonfler. 
En plus tu as rajouté des icônes qui servent à rien dans ton dock, genre celle pour les applications.


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Avril 2010)

Moi aussi mais faut dire que l'image est superbe quand meme.. vais meme te demander un lien stp 
Pour Sylow je suis comme Etienne, j'adore cette interface a la Phone 7, un petit tuto please (ou lien vers) ?
Mon prochain wall yaura un p'tit mix de Wath et Sylow..
PS : Quelqu'un (genre CorentinMonsieurLien) aurait-il une idee pour mettre la menubar d'un G5apauvrecartegraphique en transparente ?


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'adore !  Un lien pour ton interface sublime type Windows phone 7 ?



Pour Etienne et Phil c'est du GeekTool là, c'est un coup de coeur de C0rentin.


----------



## alloja (18 Avril 2010)

starck a dit:


> Wallpaper
> 
> Enjoy !



Merki et à bientôt !


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Avril 2010)

Merci Christophe 

Wath reconnaitra -peut etre- le fond..


----------



## Pil (18 Avril 2010)

J'essaye Geektool. (Merci starck)


----------



## wath68 (18 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci Christophe
> 
> Wath reconnaitra -peut etre- le fond..


Oui, je crois, mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.
C'est un des Ghosts, non ?


C'est con, mais ça me fait rire (5 new mails... lol)  :


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

Tu as raison. C'était juste une question vu que l'on voit pratiquement sur tout les desktops le dock.
Moi perso je n'ai que 5 applis. Celle que j'utilise le plus.


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui, je crois, mais impossible de remettre la main dessus.
> C'est un des Ghosts, non ?
> 
> 
> C'est con, mais ça me fait rire (5 new mails... lol)  :



lol 

C'est dans le pdf des ghost.. genre page 20 un truc comme ca..
Ils ont vraiment des fonds sympas et l'album est en boucle ici depuis ce matin


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci Christophe
> 
> Wath reconnaitra -peut etre- le fond..



Phil tu nous a habitué à beaucoup plus recherché, mais pas mal. Pil pas mal du tout.


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Avril 2010)

Ca vient...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

Tu fais de bien meilleurs desks avec ton iMac !
Bravo , c'est sobre , cohérent et sublime.

J'adore !


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Avril 2010)

Merchi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

Sublime Phil .


----------



## nico07 (18 Avril 2010)

Voici le miens sa fait longtemps que j'ai pas poster.


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)

nico07 a dit:


> Voici le miens sa fait longtemps que j'ai pas poster.


Très jolie.


----------



## nico07 (18 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Très jolie.



merci Christophe


----------



## sw38 (18 Avril 2010)

Voici mon bureau à moi 
J'suis en wallpaper aléatoire avec ceux inclus avec OS X 10.6. Je sais va falloir que j'en récup sur le net.
Aussi j'ai que quelques applications.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Avril 2010)

Faudra customiser tout ça m'fi .


----------



## wath68 (18 Avril 2010)

Quel bordel lol


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Avril 2010)

sw38 a dit:


> Voici mon bureau à moi
> J'suis en wallpaper aléatoire avec ceux inclus avec OS X 10.6. Je sais va falloir que j'en récup sur le net.
> Aussi j'ai que quelques applications.



Toi, tu viens du monde PC, non ?


----------



## starck (18 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Toi, tu viens du monde PC, non ?



Clair !!! C est quoi ce dock de fou ?!!!

:affraid:


----------



## Nezu (18 Avril 2010)




----------



## Phil1982 (18 Avril 2010)

sw38... si tu veux custo un peu tout ca... t'as pas mal de lecture ces... 100... dernieres pages 

Je suis sur que tu vas nous faire des trucs de fou, car la en effet c'est vraiment... basique :afraid:

Nezu : superbe fond


----------



## sw38 (18 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Toi, tu viens du monde PC, non ?


Tout à fait 



Phil1982 a dit:


> sw38... si tu veux custo un peu tout ca... t'as pas mal de lecture ces... 100... dernieres pages
> 
> Je suis sur que tu vas nous faire des trucs de fou, car la en effet c'est vraiment... basique :afraid:
> 
> Nezu : superbe fond


Ouais j'ai vu vite fait que y avait SuperDocker (un truc comme ça) j'ai installé. J'suis habitué aux raccourcis sur le bureau et tout. En faites j'ai pleins de dossier sur le bureau car j'ai pas encore vraiment créer de dossier sur le DD vu que c'est pas comme sous Windows.
Dès que j'aurais customizer bien comme il faut j'reposterais.


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Avril 2010)

On t'attend tres vite


----------



## vampire1976 (19 Avril 2010)

Regal Blunt a dit:


> Mouais... Perso, la mode vampire commence sérieusement à me gonfler.
> En plus tu as rajouté des icônes qui servent à rien dans ton dock, genre celle pour les applications.



Personnellement c'est depuis ados que j'apprécie la mythologie c'est à dire environs plus de 15 ans. Twilight est juste une daube commerciale parmi tant d'autres. Seul problème : ça gonfle.

De plus, pour l'icone d'applis, je ne les ai pas toutes dans mon dock, alors le stacks d'applications m'est utile.

Le lien vers le wall est ici : 

http://www.hebus.com/image-259722.html


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Avril 2010)

Merci


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

@Phil1982

De mémoire, et même si ce n'est pas son utilisation première, il me semble que pour ta barre de menus transparente, tu peux utiliser Silk.
Après installation, redémarre ta session (sans rien faire de plus), et ça devrait marcher.


----------



## Fìx (19 Avril 2010)

Regal Blunt a dit:


> En plus tu as rajouté des icônes qui servent à rien dans ton dock, genre celle pour les applications.




Ah bon?... Elle sert à rien???    Ah bah j'enlève la mienne tout de suite alors!! :sick:



Des remarques pareilles sérieux........ 



Toi t'utilises peut-être ton ordi comme tableau d'ornement chez toi.... d'autres l'utilisent pour se servir des applications (dingue hin?!).... d'où l'intérêt (pour certains  ) d'avoir un raccourci vers ces dernières dans le dock! :sleep:

....

Puis t'façon, chacun met c'qu'il veut où il veut sur SON ordi non mais....!


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Avril 2010)

Ya du vrai..


----------



## Elesthor (19 Avril 2010)

J'aime beaucoup les deux nouveau de phil et wath =)

/me retourne à sa custo (qui je vous le promet sera du plus bel effet! )


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

Salut à tous!
Après quelques temps d'hésitation à poster mon desktop (bah ouais, après tout, on s'en fout pas mal du desktop des autres... ), je me résigne (je suis quelqu'un qui se résigne facilement...
Alors voila:





Encore un peu trop garni à mon gout, l'horloge ronde va probablement y passer...
Sinon c'est du geektool, et quelques icones pêchées ici et là.
Les applis sont rangées dans les dossiers comme ceci:





Voila!


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

Trop chargé à mon goût, kkenny, je suis plutôt adepte du "que dalle sinon mon wall", avec une ou deux geektooleries, pis c'est tout


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

C'est sur c'est un peu chargé... Mais en même temps... Bah, ca me convient pas trop mal, je vois pas comment épurer d'avantage sans me prendre la tête pour m'y retrouver facilement et rapidement...


----------



## Aescleah (19 Avril 2010)

kkenny a dit:


> C'est sur c'est un peu chargé... Mais en même temps... Bah, ca me convient pas trop mal, je vois pas comment épurer d'avantage sans me prendre la tête pour m'y retrouver facilement et rapidement...



Spotlight et Dashboard et pouf, tu peux profiter de ton wall, mais c'est une affaire de goût


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

Suis pas vraiment adepte de spotlight, et j'ai essayé les logiciels "lanceurs" ou chais plus quoi genre quicksilver, c'est pas ça non plus...
Bah je m'y retrouve, c'est le principal! 
J'ai changé le wall, ca épure un peu.

Mais j'avoue ressentir l'influence de windows sur mon desktop... 
Soyez maudites fichues fenêtres!!!! :hein:

Bonne journée en tout cas


----------



## wath68 (19 Avril 2010)

Pourquoi trois fois l'heure ?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Pourquoi trois fois l'heure ?


C'est vrai que je me demande aussi cela , pas besoin de l'avoir quinze fois.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Pourquoi trois fois l'heure ?



Pour pas être en retard.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2010)

Simplement un nouveau fond; j'ai pensé un peu à Wath en le choisissant :

Clean




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Dirty




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2010)

J'aime beaucoup l'ensemble noir/rouge

Sympa l'horloge .


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Avril 2010)

Merci !


----------



## Elesthor (19 Avril 2010)

Moi j'aurais dis le Rouge et le Noir =P


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Avril 2010)

J'ai déjà changé ^^ Cliquez sur l'image pour agrandir :





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h45 ----------




Christophe31 a dit:


> Simplement un nouveau fond; j'ai pensé un peu à Wath en le choisissant :
> 
> Clean
> 
> ...



Où trouver ce fond cat women ^^? merci, sympa ^^


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Avril 2010)

Elesthor a dit:


> Moi j'aurais dis le Rouge et le Noir =P


 

Vampire70's j'aime beaucoup tes fonds.. adepte ou pas t'as un sacré gout les concernant ! Un lien pour celui-ci aussi please ? Et une idee jetée comme ca vite fait, pourquoi ne pas mettre les Blob noirs a droite, et le meme nombre d'icones... pour la symetrie... une idee quoi..

Christophe, qu'un mot : magnifique, superbe, tres beau ! (qu'un j'ai dit ) ([troll]et t'as raison Chrome c'est mieux  [/troll])

Kkeny, pas mal, chargé ou pas c'est toi qui vois, en revanche tu devrais tout de meme harmoniser les gadgets du bureau selon moi... et pourquoi pas une menubar blanche avec bordure noire.. (la menubar est un simple trait vertical d'un pixel de large qui se repete horizontalement pour "dessiner" la menubar qu'on voit sur nos ecrans, il suffirait de mettre les 2 pixels du bas en noir dans Ps ou Gimp et le reste en blanc)
Et peut etre harmoniser la police de l'heure a celle de la citation..
_ET fais ton CV ! _


----------



## Elesthor (20 Avril 2010)

Voilà mon nouveau tout beau:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Magnifique , le tout est très sobre et coordonné , j'aime en particulier les nuances de gris.

Bravo !


----------



## Fìx (20 Avril 2010)

J'suis pas sûr que j'oserai faire quelque chose d'aussi terne de peur de me pendre dans l'heure ....  Mais j'trouve ça magnique! :love: Bravo!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Bon, j'ai changé deux trois trucs histoire d'épurer... J'ai viré l'horloge ronde (je ferais de mon mieux pour pas être en retard...  )
Voila le résultat:





(Au passage, le dock se cache, normalement)

@Phil1982: Où est ce qu'on change le pixel pour la barre de menu? Et qu'entends tu par harmoniser les gadgets? J'aurais bien aimé une barre de menu à la christoph, noire et typographie blanche, c'est facile à obtenir...?


----------



## scherel (20 Avril 2010)

Elesthor a dit:


> Voilà mon nouveau tout beau:



Magnifiquement magnifique


----------



## Sylow (20 Avril 2010)

Elesthor a dit:


> Voilà mon nouveau tout beau:



ton meilleur wall depuis que je suis ici, vraiment beau mais pareil c'est trop terne mais j'adore ! 

J'aimerai cette barre en bas et ce dock , comment as tu fait ?


----------



## Elesthor (20 Avril 2010)

@ tous: Merci  Je sais que c'est  un peu terne mais je souhaitais un bureau vraiment épuré pour bosser =)

@Sylow: J'ai fait un dock transparent, et j'ai travaillé mon wall avec photoshop pour avoir la barre (calque noir avec opacité 45% et ombre porté).


----------



## Fìx (20 Avril 2010)

Elesthor a dit:


> @Sylow: J'ai fait un dock transparent, et j'ai travaillé mon wall avec photoshop pour avoir la barre (calque noir avec opacité 45% et ombre porté).



Ah?... Moi j'aurai utilisé geektool pour le coup...  Ça t'aurai permis de changer de fond à loisir sans avoir à refaire le dock...


----------



## Sylow (20 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ah?... Moi j'aurai utilisé geektool pour le coup...  Ça t'aurai permis de changer de fond à loisir sans avoir à refaire le dock...



+1 c'est ce que je fais avec geektool. 

@ Elesthor : Et ou on peut trouver ces "icônes" ? (via candybar?)
merci.


----------



## Scalounet (20 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ah?... Moi j'aurai utilisé geektool pour le coup...  Ça t'aurai permis de changer de fond à loisir sans avoir à refaire le dock...


 
pas tout compris sur le coup  

peux tu me dire quelle type de manip tu aurais fait, car l'idée me plait bien !  

merci

ps: Elesthor: très sympa


----------



## Fìx (20 Avril 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> pas tout compris sur le coup
> 
> peux tu me dire quelle type de manip tu aurais fait, car l'idée me plait bien !
> 
> merci



Bah tu crées l'image de ton dock avec ses ombres et tout et tout (enregistré en .psd ça fonctionne) que tu gardes quelque part (par exemple comme moi dans un dossier appelé "Images pour Geektool") et tu crées une nouvelle "Image" avec Geektool où tu vas chercher l'image du dock en te servant du bouton "Set local path..."




Plus qu'à positionner/redimensionner comme il faut, et c'est bon!^^

Seul problème, dans le cas d'elesthor par exemple, c'est que la nouvelle image sera au premier plan. Il faudra donc refaire de nouveaux Shell pour remettre l'heure par dessus si on veut qu'elle soit devant...


----------



## Elesthor (20 Avril 2010)

J'avais essayé cette méthode, mais je ne pouvais faire l'ombre portée convenablement .... (c'était moins bien fondu qu'avec toshop). A vrai dire ce n'est pas un problème, j'ai mon calque déjà prêt et celà me prend environ 1 min pour créer un nouveau wall 

@ sylow: Les icones sont : The Kohbens


----------



## vampire1976 (20 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Vampire70's j'aime beaucoup tes fonds.. adepte ou pas t'as un sacré gout les concernant ! Un lien pour celui-ci aussi please ? Et une idee jetée comme ca vite fait, pourquoi ne pas mettre les Blob noirs a droite, et le meme nombre d'icones... pour la symetrie... une idee quoi..



Merci beaucoup ^^

Disons que je fais parti des originaux, car j'adore pas mal de desk ici, mais souvent ils se ressemblent dans les walls, ils sont épurés mais fades le plus souvent. Après j'en trouve certain magnifiques, mais perso je préfère le sombre et fantastique ^^ ça ce voit ^^

Tu trouveras ce fond par ici, je ne sais plus exactement quelle page il est, mais il est pas loin du début ^^

http://www.hebus.com/galerie.php?section=1&ordre=1


----------



## Scalounet (20 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Bah tu crées l'image de ton dock avec ses ombres et tout et tout (enregistré en .psd ça fonctionne) que tu gardes quelque part (par exemple comme moi dans un dossier appelé "Images pour Geektool") et tu crées une nouvelle "Image" avec Geektool où tu vas chercher l'image du dock en te servant du bouton "Set local path..."
> 
> ..........////.........
> 
> ...



merci Fix pour ces explications


----------



## Sylow (20 Avril 2010)

Tu te complique pas un peu Fix ? 

Moi je crée un shell sans code, je le dimensionne à ma guise et je règle l'opacité de cette fenêtre et le tour est joué !


----------



## Fìx (20 Avril 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Tu te complique pas un peu Fix ?
> 
> Moi je crée un shell sans code, je le dimensionne à ma guise et je règle l'opacité de cette fenêtre et le tour est joué !



Bah ouais.... c'est plus simple... 

Mais t'auras du mal à avoir l'ombré et les différents effets voulus! :rateau:

La tienne ne te permet que de mettre un rectangle tout simple. 

Sur la barre d'Elesthor par exemple, il y a des petites séparations blanches. Avec ta technique, il faudrait que tu crées plusieurs shell bien alignés pour les reproduire. (et tu n'aurais pas l'ombré)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2010)

Très joli Elesthor mais bon nous ne sommes plus en hiver .


----------



## starck (20 Avril 2010)

Elesthor a dit:


> Voilà mon nouveau tout beau:



J adore ! :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Avril 2010)

Ouai.. le systeme Photoshop pour creer un Dock n'est pas tres sorcier et changer le wall se fait rapidement.. en revanche je garde le tuyau de Fix, ca peut servir.. merci 


Fix78 a dit:


> ...la tienne ne te permet que de mettre un rectangle tout simple...et tu n'aurais pas l'ombré


+1 

Elesthor je me joins aux autres : superbe ! Est-ce que tu pourrais partager ton fichier psd ?
Vampire merci pour le lien 


kkenny a dit:


> Bon, j'ai changé deux trois trucs histoire d'épurer...où est ce qu'on change le pixel pour la barre de menu? Et qu'entends tu par harmoniser les gadgets? J'aurais bien aimé une barre de menu à la christoph, noire et typographie blanche, c'est facile à obtenir...?


Oublie mes explications de la barre de menu.. mais pour l'avoir noire c'est tres simple, prend le fichier que je mets ici en piece jointe et va voir mon tuto pour avoir la menubar transparente (cf signature). Malheureusement je n'aurai pas le temps en ce moment de t'aider si tu comprends pas un truc  mais si tu suis bien le tuto tu devrais t'en sortir..


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Avril 2010)

Je brille par ma creativité, je sais :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Mon desk actuel  :





.


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Je brille par ma creativité, je sais :mouais:



Qu'importe la créativité, quand la source d'inspiration est bonne, et que le résultat est beau 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h26 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> Mon desk actuel  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bordel, t'as pas perdu de temps pour le blinder d'applis ton iPad !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

C'est vraiment bien comme produit , je conseille (l'iPad n'est pas a moi , c'est un ami qui me la prête , les applis sont a moi par contre )


----------



## scherel (21 Avril 2010)

http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/586/ladybird.png

Restons zen.....


----------



## supreme (21 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Avec les scripts geektool decouvert dernierement :
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Je remonte un vieux post, mais quelqu'un aurait un lien/nom pour les icones du dock?
J'ai bien fait + de 50 pages sans trouver de reponses alors je demande maintenant!


----------



## Fìx (21 Avril 2010)

supreme a dit:


> Je remonte un vieux post, mais quelqu'un aurait un lien/nom pour les icones du dock?
> J'ai bien fait + de 50 pages sans trouver de reponses alors je demande maintenant!



50 pages et pas trouvé?? 

J'ai l'impression d'en entendre parler tout les jours pourtant moi! :rateau:


Ce sont les Blobs au mieux...


----------



## supreme (21 Avril 2010)

Merci Fix! 

Ah ben maintenant que tu me sort le nom, je suis bien tombé sur quelqu'un disant à un autre qu'il avait succombé à la mode 'Blobseuse' (ou quelque chose dans l'genre), mais avec ce nom modifié j'avais rien trouvé dans google.

Morale: inventer des mots c'est mal!


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Avril 2010)

mdr la morale 
A part Geektool l'était beau ce desk quand même :love:

@Aescleah : merci 
@scherel : superbe !! ton fond ?

_Etienne.. craneur _


----------



## scherel (21 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> @scherel : superbe !! ton fond ?




Voilà : http://jsz.deviantart.com/art/Ladybug-129639930


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> mdr la morale
> A part Geektool l'était beau ce desk quand même :love:
> 
> @Aescleah : merci
> ...



Mais non , tu pourras la tester chez toi en France : Fin Mai .


----------



## Sylow (21 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mais non , tu pourras la tester chez toi en France : Fin Mai .



Je m'en fiche moi j'ai phone 7 sur mon MBP !    Un ami a moi aussi l'a eu durant le w end dernier (il bosse chez orange). Il est pas convaincu mais ce n'est pas un Fan de la pomme à la base.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Oui mais moi je ne bosse pas chez Orange .
De plus , ce n'est pas un ordinateur , mais il accompli pleins de taches (eBooks etc).

Après , ton interface est très jolie .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mon desk actuel



Ça me plairait bien parfois d'avoir une interface comme cela sur Mac .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Cela servirait à quoi sans tactile ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

À rien mais je trouve ça joli.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Donc , il est préférable de garder cette interface sur iPad .
Maintenant , c'est possible puisque je l'ai vue sur un mod d'un Msi Wind sous Os x .


----------



## Aescleah (21 Avril 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Donc , il est préférable de garder cette interface sur iPad .
> Maintenant , c'est possible puisque je l'ai vue sur un mod d'un Msi Wind sous Os x .



Oui, après le hackintosh, le hackpad (enfin plus ou moins, ici c'est juste une custo, mais y'a bien des gus qui iront jusqu'à faire tourner iphone OS sur d'autres tablettes...)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2010)

Ces clones , c'est des vraies merdes , j'ai testé l'année dernière et on ne m'aura pas deux fois : C'est pas stable , ca fait du bruit et c'est moche .

Ce ne sont pas les clones des années 90 donc .


----------



## hOlivier (22 Avril 2010)

Mon nouveau, pas particulièrement excellent, mais bon.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

Sympa .


----------



## Scalounet (22 Avril 2010)

il fait beau, le ciel est bleu, y en a marre du gris !! 

simple et avec le MB blanc, ça fait chouette


----------



## Elesthor (22 Avril 2010)

Pas mal scalounet ^^ Manque un peu de travail sur le dock mais j'aime bien


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2010)

J'aime bien également, ça aurait été sympa d'avoir la même police pour le Dock et l'horloge.


----------



## nico07 (22 Avril 2010)

@Scalounet: Quand on dit qu'avec un mac et internet on a une porte ouverte sur le monde....


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Avril 2010)

Excellent pour geektool slurp 
Sympa le desk.. 
Scalounet, superbe ms meme commentaire que les autres..


----------



## Venturo (23 Avril 2010)

Bon, je débute dans la customisation. C'est très basique pour le moment.

Dites moi ce que vous en pensez...
Je sais déjà que mes icones ne sont pas très harmonieux. J'aimerais trouver une suite bien sobre pour le dock..J'ai perdu le lien d'un set très classe et sobre (pour le dock) avec juste du texte genre "FDR"  "iTUNES" etc...je l'ai vu plusieurs fois dans ces 100 dernières pages...si quelqu'un voit de quoi je parle et aurait un lien ?

http://img718.imageshack.us/i/wallq.png/


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Avril 2010)

Bienvenu 
Alors c'est peut etre les Kobhens ou ceux de Scherel de ce post, que j'aimerais aussi connaitre


----------



## Venturo (23 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bienvenu
> Alors c'est peut etre les Kobhens ou ceux de Scherel de ce post, que j'aimerais aussi connaitre



Merci beaucoup.
Effectivement je parlais de ces deux là.

J'aimerais bien également avoir les fichiers de ceux de Scherel.


----------



## scherel (23 Avril 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bienvenu
> Alors c'est peut etre les Kobhens ou ceux de Scherel de ce post, que j'aimerais aussi connaitre





J'ai tout expliqué dans la page d'après.

cf. Réponse à Ralph  


C'est bien parceque le café est bon ce matin, tenez: http://emey87.deviantart.com/art/textuals-dock-157989236


----------



## Venturo (23 Avril 2010)

scherel a dit:


> J'ai tout expliqué dans la page d'après.
> 
> cf. Réponse à Ralph
> 
> ...



Merci bien !

Et donc ça, ça s'applique avec quel programme ?

PS : désolé de poser cette question évidente dont la réponse doit se trouver à quelques pages de là. J'ai simplement parcouru près de 150 pages hier, et toutes les info accumulées se brouillent dans ma tête. J'ai déjà les programmes suivant : superdocker, liteicone, mirage.
Puis-je faire avec ?

Edit : ok j'ai trouvé le fameux post de Scherel. Tout baigne.


----------



## scherel (23 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Merci bien !
> 
> Et donc ça, ça s'applique avec quel programme ?
> 
> ...




Mirage que tu trouveras ici: http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16802835
 ---> te permet d'avoir un dock en 2D et transparent facilement 

Ensuite pour appliquer les icônes, certaines applications tu auras juste besoin de remplacer l'icône dans la fenêtre d'information (Pomme + i sur l'icône). D'autres comme le Finder ou la corbeille tu devras passer par des logiciels annexes comme Candybar (payant) ou LiteIcon (gratuit).
Si tu as besoin d'aide sur ces logiciels regarde sur le net il y a plein d'infos là-dessus. 

Pour insérer des espaceurs dans ton dock et éventuellement le déplacer sur la gauche tu peux te servir de Onyx : http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french/apps.html

Voilà si tu as d'autres questions n'hésite pas. 


Dis donc le café est vraiment bon ce matin ....


----------



## Venturo (23 Avril 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Mirage que tu trouveras ici: http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16802835
> ---> te permet d'avoir un dock en 2D et transparent facilement
> 
> Ensuite pour appliquer les icônes, certaines applications tu auras juste besoin de remplacer l'icône dans la fenêtre d'information (Pomme + i sur l'icône). D'autres comme le Finder ou la corbeille tu devras passer par des logiciels annexes comme Candybar (payant) ou LiteIcon (gratuit).
> ...



C'est du café t'es sur ? 

Merci bien !


----------



## Elesthor (23 Avril 2010)

Scalounet: link du wall stp?


----------



## Venturo (23 Avril 2010)

Petite question : 

J'ai donc les icones latex. Les fichiers sont au choix des png ou  des  icns.
Or aucun des deux ne prend effet sur les applications : au lieu de  l'icone j'ai un icone document type avec PNG si c'est le png et ICNS si  c'est l'autre.

J'ai remarqué que les icones qui fonctionnaient bien étaient reconnus  comme des "Document" lorsque je les pomme + i.


----------



## scherel (23 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> J'ai remarqué que les icones qui fonctionnaient bien étaient reconnus  comme des "Document" lorsque je les pomme + i.




Personellement  j'ouvre les .png avec Aperçu par exemple, pomme+c pour copier puis j'ouvre une fenêtre d'information d'une application, je sélectionne son icône et pomme+v.

Normalement l'icône est remplacée sauf pour certaines applications qui nécessitent un des logiciels annexes.


----------



## Venturo (23 Avril 2010)

Nickel ça marche, merci beaucoup !

Dernière question, je promets.
Est-il possible d'éditer ces icones pour d'autres applis ? Exemple si je souhaite aMULE dans le même style...Question de noob j'imagine 

Merci d'avance


----------



## scherel (23 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Nickel ça marche, merci beaucoup !



Comme moi pour passer les icônes en noir il faut que tu bricoles avec Photoshop (ou d'autres logiciels similaires)  


Sinon la méthode de Sylow marche bien aussi (en dessous)


----------



## Sylow (23 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Nickel ça marche, merci beaucoup !
> 
> Dernière question, je promets.
> Est-il possible d'éditer ces icones pour d'autres applis ? Exemple si je souhaite aMULE dans le même style...Question de noob j'imagine
> ...



Candybar  , sinon tu peux toujours le faire manuellement en modifiant le PNG directement dans la racine de l'application.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2010)

Pour transformer des icones qui comme tu le dis, s'affiche pour format document quand tu fais pomme i et bien tu peux utiliser img2icns qui te permettra de les rendre "compatible" avec ton mac.


----------



## Scalounet (23 Avril 2010)

Elesthor a dit:


> Scalounet: link du wall stp?



here ! http://abstract.desktopnexus.com/all/  

mais désolé, je ne sais plus quelle page (c'était il me semble dans les débuts)



ps: merci messieurs pour vos remarques, je suis a la recherche de pack icones pour le dock et autres dossiers (il y en a plein, mais je cherche celui qui me fera vraiment tilter) 
je suis patient, ça va l'faire !


----------



## Venturo (23 Avril 2010)

Merci bien les gars ! Vraiment.

Bon après quelques bidouilles et photoshopping...
La police futura est vraiment similaire à celle utilisée sur les icones Latex. Donc j'ai pu facilement en créer selon mes applis.

Voili voilou

http://img130.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran20100423170.png/


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

J'aime bien à part le Dock trop grand et le dossier Apple.


----------



## Selthis (23 Avril 2010)

Bonsoir,
Quelqu'un aurait le fichier .Adiumicon Blanc des "Blob au mieux" ?
Il n'est pas dans le ZIP donné sur le site permettant de le télécharger.

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2010)

Ici ?


----------



## Selthis (23 Avril 2010)

Ha oui merci, j'avais pas pensé à a chercher sur Xtra 
Bonne soirée !


----------



## scherel (23 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Voili voilou



 Joli


----------



## wath68 (23 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Merci bien les gars ! Vraiment.
> 
> Bon après quelques bidouilles et photoshopping...
> La police futura est vraiment similaire à celle utilisée sur les icones Latex. Donc j'ai pu facilement en créer selon mes applis.
> ...


J'aime bien, même si le fond est un peu trop clair pour moi.
Même remarque pour le dock et le dossier Apple qui fait un peu tache.


Mon nouvo mien z'à moi




*- Fond d'écran by Nucu (DeviantArt)*


----------



## starck (23 Avril 2010)




----------



## Sylow (24 Avril 2010)

Tres jolie Stark


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Avril 2010)

Sympa Venturo j'aime beaucoup.. rien a retoucher pour moi, y compris la taille du Dock qui s'harmonise avec l'icone du DD et vu que le fond est blanc etc, on a l'impression que les icones font partie du wall. et la barre de menu avec son effet ombré est du plus belle effet.. t'as un macbook blanc ? si c'est le cas ca doit vraiment etre pas mal..
Peut etre histoire de "dire un truc", je mettrais les icones textes du Dock a la meme taille que la police de la menubar, et encore.....
Je le trouve vraiment tres reussi avec rien a redire 
En gros ca veut dire que tu vas nous pondre de belles creations et nous inspirer a ton tour tres vite !
EDIT : et Wath superbe.. t'as reussi a me dédégouter de la barre grise..


----------



## Elesthor (24 Avril 2010)

Voilà mon nouveau --> Encore plus minimaliste (un jour je sens que je vais arriver à ne plus mettre de wallpaper). Mais c'est toujours gris et gris et encore gris 

Toujours pareil au niveau thème+Dock, wall made by me.


----------



## Venturo (24 Avril 2010)

Ton dock est vraiment pas mal Elesthor...
Le noob de la customisation en moi se demande comment tu as fait 

Bref, un second complètement dans le même esprit mais en version foncée...pour reposer les yeux. La menubar est moins dans le coup cette fois 

http://img97.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran20100424095.png/

PS :Merci bien Phil1982, c'est encourageant !
Je ne suis pas sur MB blanc mais MBP unibody 15". Sur le MB ça claquerait bien plus c'est vrai.


----------



## wath68 (24 Avril 2010)

@ venturo : colle plutôt le lien "miniature pour forum" d'ImageShack.



Phil1982 a dit:


> dédégouter..




Merci.



Elesthor a dit:


> Voilà mon nouveau --> Encore plus minimaliste (un jour je sens que je vais arriver à ne plus mettre de wallpaper). Mais c'est toujours gris et gris et encore gris
> 
> Toujours pareil au niveau thème+Dock, wall made by me.


Très joli.

Juste une question, c'est quel script que tu utilises, pour les quotes ?
J'avais bien aimé celle du Doc Emmet Brown sur un de tes anciens desk'.


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Avril 2010)

Le blanc était 200 fois mieux Venturo


----------



## Elesthor (24 Avril 2010)

@ Venture: Il est intégré à mon wall sur toshop.

@ wath: Pour l'instant je me constitue une liste de citations dans un fichier texte. Mon script est pas encore aboutis (il me laisse des caractères à la trappe, il prend mal les citations longues... ) 
Je le posterais avec le dico de citations quand celà sera vraiment opérationnel.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Elesthor :love:.


----------



## starck (24 Avril 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Tres jolie Stark



Merci


----------



## cooltofchris (24 Avril 2010)

bonjour soleil printemps un desk qui avec les humeurs du jour 
[url=http://skitch.com/christof/dycaa/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch
J ai bien aimé les derniers, donc un bravo général.
Sinon moi je l aime le dock c est quand même super pratique .Dans le cas contraire on pourrais le désactiver,non?
Bon week end full sun pour tout le monde.


----------



## Selthis (24 Avril 2010)

Le miens provisoire, j'ai mon 27' mercredi


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2010)

Mais qui a fait ses besoins sur ton écran ?


----------



## Venturo (24 Avril 2010)

Selthis a dit:


> Le miens provisoire, j'ai mon 27' mercredi



Yeahhhhh !

Vive Thom, jonny, colin, ed & phil...

"In the deepest ocean"...


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mais qui a fait ses besoins sur ton écran ?



Une vache

-> je sors


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2010)

Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

Voilà mon nouveau


----------



## wath68 (25 Avril 2010)

C'est nul Skitch !
Il marque "clic for full size" mais y'a jamais moyen de voir la capture en grand, dommage.

J'aime bien le fond, un peu moins les taches et l'inscription.

:love::love::love: Magic Mouse.


----------



## EagleOne (25 Avril 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> bonjour soleil printemps un desk qui avec les humeurs du jour
> [url=http://skitch.com/christof/dycaa/fullscreen]
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch
> ...




Moi j'aime bien la météo que t'as mis en bas a droite avec l'image. Comment as-tu fait ça?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Au hasard GeekTool ?


----------



## EagleOne (25 Avril 2010)

ouai mais avec quel script?


----------



## Aescleah (25 Avril 2010)

EagleOne a dit:


> ouai mais avec quel script?



Celui que wath a posté dans le fil dédié, me semble-t-il


----------



## cooltofchris (25 Avril 2010)

http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16798740&p=1
fouilles dans ces pages .
apres bidouilles le script juste pour garder la température.


----------



## Strayker (25 Avril 2010)

voila le mien il est soft  



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est nul Skitch !
> Il marque "clic for full size" mais y'a jamais moyen de voir la capture en grand, dommage.




Tu utilise quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

iMageshack ou hiboox.


----------



## Membre supprimé 175999 (25 Avril 2010)

Strayker a dit:


> voila le mien il est soft
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Il déchire ton fond d'ecran! tu l'a telecharger ou?


----------



## wath68 (25 Avril 2010)

Je me permet de répondre (je me doutais un peu qu'il venait d'InterfaceLift) :


----------



## Sylow (25 Avril 2010)

sympa mais j'ai crus que l'écran freezait pendant un moment mais en fait c'était ma connexion qui luttait pour afficher l'image

>> Faite attention SVP


----------



## Scalounet (25 Avril 2010)

je donne dans le simple au niveau du dock


----------



## scherel (25 Avril 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> je donne dans le simple au niveau du dock



Claaaaaassssseeee !


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Au hasard GeekTool ?



C'est quoi geektool ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Avril 2010)

Un truc de geek


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Un truc de geek



Je dirais même, un outil de Geek :love:


----------



## Exit209 (25 Avril 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> je donne dans le simple au niveau du dock



Enorme le dock! Vraiment bien


----------



## Strayker (26 Avril 2010)

Merci wath68 et effectivement dsl pour la taille !


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> je donne dans le simple au niveau du dock




Superbe, classe, magnifique, en un mot :love:

Tu as un lien pour le wall, SVP.


----------



## Scalounet (26 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Superbe, classe, magnifique, en un mot :love:
> 
> Tu as un lien pour le wall, SVP.



merci 

je ne sais plus sur quel site exactement je l'ai eu, mais en voila un.... 
http://www.sfonde.com/d/5259-1/maybach_wallpaper_wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> merci
> 
> je ne sais plus sur quel site exactement je l'ai eu, mais en voila un....
> http://www.sfonde.com/d/5259-1/maybach_wallpaper_wallpaper.jpg



Merci


----------



## Yorwan (26 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous !  Un petit passage à nouveau pour poster, ce que je n'avais pas fait depuis un moment 





​

_Wallpaper : *Ici*
Icônes : *Ici*
Police GeekTool: *Ici*_

PS : Bravo à vous pour ces belles custo, je continue à suivre le fil malgré ma maigre participation !


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2010)

Yorwan a dit:


> Bonjour à tous !  Un petit passage à nouveau pour poster, ce que je n'avais pas fait depuis un moment
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Simple jolie coordonné....Bravo.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

Et original, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Sylow (26 Avril 2010)

Tres original ! Desk du jour  Bravo !


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Avril 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Tres original ! Desk du jour  Bravo !



Et l'autre hé, il distribue des bons points, décrète le Wall du jour, tranquilou 

Ceci dit Desk pas mal


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2010)

surtout qu'il reste pratiquement deux heures, héhé.


----------



## scherel (26 Avril 2010)

http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/2589/image1gi.png


:love::love:


Le fond vient d'ici: http://turnpaper.deviantart.com/art/As-He-creates-so-he-destroys-67088271

Regardez la Galerie de ce bonhomme sur DA c'est assez impressionant...


----------



## Selthis (27 Avril 2010)

J'ADORE le skin Mario, simplement énormissime, superbe idée !


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Je dirais même, un outil de Geek :love:





wath68 a dit:


> Un truc de geek





Sympa le desk mario


----------



## Sylow (27 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Et l'autre hé, il distribue des bons points, décrète le Wall du jour, tranquilou
> 
> Ceci dit Desk pas mal



Non je suis trop radin je donne pas de points disco 



> surtout qu'il reste pratiquement deux heures, héhé.



La journée s'est terminée à 16h , et oui c'est les 35h


----------



## Fìx (27 Avril 2010)

Perso j'aurai du mal à m'repérer avec des icônes qui n'ont plus rien à voir avec celles d'origine de mes applis... :sick:

Mais j'dois avouer que c'est sympa de voir ça...... chez les autres!


----------



## Scalounet (27 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Perso j'aurai du mal à m'repérer avec des icônes qui n'ont plus rien à voir avec celles d'origine de mes applis... :sick:
> 
> Mais j'dois avouer que c'est sympa de voir ça...... chez les autres!



en même temps, a moins d'avoir une panoplie incroyable d'icônes dans son dock, on connait tous par coeur celui qui correspond a ce qu'on cherche


----------



## Fìx (27 Avril 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> a moins d'avoir une panoplie incroyable d'icônes dans son dock



Bah disons que c'est un peu c'que j'ai quoi... :rose:


----------



## wath68 (27 Avril 2010)

J'avais envie d'un peu de couleur.

Petit tribute to ...



- Fond : Childhood by Psychopulse (DeviantArt)
+ rajout du logo.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

:love:.


----------



## wath68 (27 Avril 2010)

J'oubliais, j'aime vraiment beaucoup la capture de Scherel, bravo, la classe.


----------



## scherel (27 Avril 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> J'oubliais, j'aime vraiment beaucoup la capture de Scherel, bravo, la classe.




Merci Wath. 



Bien joué pour le tien


----------



## Aescleah (27 Avril 2010)

Voici mon petit dernier, qui est... moins coloré


----------



## HAL-9000 (27 Avril 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Voici mon petit dernier, qui est... moins coloré



Ca manque de chats je trouve


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Ca manque de chats je trouve



T'as raison !


----------



## Elesthor (28 Avril 2010)

Je plussois ;-)

 en voici un : =<^.^>=


----------



## starck (28 Avril 2010)




----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2010)

Frais et super Jolie, bravo Starck.


----------



## starck (28 Avril 2010)

Merci :rose:


----------



## Selthis (28 Avril 2010)

La customisation est une drogue, je m'éclate


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2010)

Selthis a dit:


> La customisation est une drogue, je m'éclate



C'est pas faux :rose:


----------



## Venturo (28 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> C'est pas faux :rose:



Ben ouais...
 -on est satisfait que très temporairement ( et pas souvent )
 -on veut toujours recommencer dans le but d'avoir mieux
 -sentiment de culpabilité et d'avoir perdu son temps après chaque cession de customisation


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Ben ouais...
> -on est satisfait que très temporairement ( et pas souvent )
> -on veut toujours recommencer dans le but d'avoir mieux
> -sentiment de culpabilité et d'avoir perdu son temps après chaque cession de customisation



Tu décris les choses à merveille....


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

Selthis a dit:


> La customisation est une drogue, je m'éclate



Ça dure un temps je te rassure .


----------



## MaStock (28 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je parcours (avec plaisir) cette discussion depuis quelques jours maintenant. Je pique des idées aux uns et aux autres (sans rien verser comme droits d'auteurs ) mais je ne suis pas encore satisfait de ma "customisation" : en effet, je souhaite pouvoir afficher, à l'aide de GeekTool, la date et le jour en majuscules. Est-possible ?
Merci et bonne soirée à tous !


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2010)

MaStock a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je parcours (avec plaisir) cette discussion depuis quelques jours maintenant. Je pique des idées aux uns et aux autres (sans rien verser comme droits d'auteurs ) mais je ne suis pas encore satisfait de ma "customisation" : en effet, je souhaite pouvoir afficher, à l'aide de GeekTool, la date et le jour en majuscules. Est-possible ?
> Merci et bonne soirée à tous !




 Il y a un fil à ce sujet là ! Tu devrais y trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## Scalounet (28 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça dure un temps je te rassure .



c'est pas faux ça


----------



## Sylow (29 Avril 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça dure un temps je te rassure .



jusqu'à ce qu'on a fait le tour un peu de tout. J'ai commencé la custo de mon Win 7 (dual boot). Je passe du coté obscur , la faute à Phil...


----------



## AnnC21 (29 Avril 2010)

Ca faisait longtemps...






J'avais essayé des icones "texte" mais je ne sais pas pourquoi elles n'étaient pas bien toutes centrées de la même manières donc pas alignées et ça faisait moche :rateau:, du coup je viens de fouiller deviantart pour en retrouver des classiques qui me plaisent. En N&B, ça va avec tout


----------



## Venturo (29 Avril 2010)

Ah ouais pas mal, j'aime bien.
Un lien pour les icônes por favor ?


----------



## Scalounet (29 Avril 2010)

bon, jean aimarre, je reste sur ça pendant quelques temps, je cherchais la simplicité et en même temps que ça fasse un peu classe, je pense que j'y suis...  





vé arrêter d'vous embêter avec mes conneries !


----------



## Fìx (29 Avril 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


>



Ah ah! Très pratique les icônes des appli! 

(joli sinon, rien à dire!  )


----------



## Scalounet (29 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Ah ah! Très pratique les icônes des appli!
> 
> (joli sinon, rien à dire!  )



merci 

j'en ai marre de chercher les icônes qui vont bien en fonction d'un wall qui lui, risque de me lasser rapidement... du coup je donne dans la simplicité


----------



## Fìx (29 Avril 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> je donne dans la simplicité



Simplicité visuelle oui, mais d'usage, pô sûr! :rateau:

M'enfin bon, ça ne regarde que toi!


----------



## Scalounet (29 Avril 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Simplicité visuelle oui, mais d'usage, pô sûr! :rateau:
> 
> M'enfin bon, ça ne regarde que toi!




bah! je connais par coeur le positionnement de mes applications dans le dock, donc, pa ni poblem 

cependant, j'aurais un dock chargé, je reconnais volontiers que ça ne serait pas évident


----------



## EagleOne (29 Avril 2010)

Voilà le mien dérivé de PirateBay (pas original)


----------



## AnnC21 (30 Avril 2010)

Venturo a dit:


> Ah ouais pas mal, j'aime bien.
> Un lien pour les icônes por favor ?



Oulà c'est pas un seul lien, j'ai fait un mix... grosso modo j'ai cherché une icone N&B/alu pour chaque appli de mon dock sur deviant art  (en faisant une recherche dans la catégorie icone par appli)


----------



## Calderan (30 Avril 2010)

je découvre les joies de la customisation, voici mes deux premières créations :

 Le premier






 Le deuxième


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Avril 2010)

Superbe ! :love:


----------



## Calderan (30 Avril 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Superbe ! :love:


merci


----------



## Maximouse (30 Avril 2010)

Pas mal

Peux-tu nous donner un lien du dock de ta première création?


----------



## Calderan (30 Avril 2010)

avec plaisir,
pour les icônes : ici
et le dock : là


----------



## Climaxxx (1 Mai 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> avec plaisir,
> pour les icônes : ici
> et le dock : là



Et de la deuxième également?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

Joli Calderan .


----------



## anthony62a (1 Mai 2010)

voici mon nouveau 
le wallpaper est une photo que j'ai faite 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch

ou variante avec un petit coup de toshop 




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

J'aime beaucoup .


----------



## Calderan (1 Mai 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Et de la deuxième également?



pour le dock, il s'appelle mini-led
et les icônes, j'ai pris le modèle de Basic5 Textual pour créer les icônes dont j'avais besoin.


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup .



+1 tout est à l'unisson de vert, c'est assez....frais. Bravo pour ce beau bureau.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h38 ----------




Calderan a dit:


> ...et les icônes, j'ai pris le modèle de Basic5 Textual pour créer les icônes dont j'avais besoin.



J'ai fais comme toi sur le desk que je travaille actuellement, je les trouve :love:


----------



## Rico0o (1 Mai 2010)

mon desk du moment


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2010)

Rico0O : l'image du wall et super belle (si tu as le lien), j'aime moins le doc et la barre de tache que je trouve surchargé. Encore un coup de "printemps" pour ce post .


----------



## Calderan (2 Mai 2010)

C'est la période du vert, du soleil et des jolies fleurs ... plein de beaux desktop mis au goût du printemps 

Mais comme Christophe 31, je trouve le dock un peu surchargé sur celui de Rico0o. Mais en même temps j'aime ce suis est épuré


----------



## hOlivier (2 Mai 2010)

Mon tout dernier:

http://up.holivier.me/29f8c9da.png

(quand GeekTook permettra enfin la rotation des objets, on pourra faire des trucs géniaux...)


----------



## Rico0o (2 Mai 2010)

Vi c'est vrai que c'est un peu le merdier sur le dock 

Le lien pour le wall : http://wallpaperswide.com/early_summer-wallpapers.html


----------



## wath68 (2 Mai 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Mon tout dernier:
> 
> http://up.holivier.me/29f8c9da.png
> 
> (quand GeekTook permettra enfin la rotation des objets, on pourra faire des trucs géniaux...)


:love::love::love: Rob Sheridan.
J'adore ses fonds d'écran (quoique je préfère quand même son travail pour NIN).

Pas trop fan du placement des infos GeekTool.

La mode est à l'ambiance printanière?
Attendez que je poste mon screen, je vais de suite casser l'ambiance.


----------



## HAL-9000 (2 Mai 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> (quand GeekTool permettra enfin la rotation des objets, on pourra faire des trucs géniaux...)



et Geektool serait de fait beaucoup plus gourmand en ressources processeur... Pour un soft en tâche de fond, bof-bof


----------



## hOlivier (2 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> et Geektool serait de fait beaucoup plus gourmand en ressources processeur... Pour un soft en tâche de fond, bof-bof



Simplement pour un élement avec inclinaison? Si tu le dis, je n'en sais rien ;-)


----------



## Climaxxx (2 Mai 2010)

Bon, c'est simple, pas recherché du tout, mais j'ai aimé cette pomme!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

Beaucoup de choses dans la barre des menus mais j'aime bien.


----------



## Calderan (2 Mai 2010)

Climaxxx a dit:


> Bon, c'est simple, pas recherché du tout, mais j'ai aimé cette pomme!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Classique, mais toujours sympa le logo Apple ... 
Je pense que mon prochain wall l'aura aussi.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2010)

Rico0o a dit:


> Vi c'est vrai que c'est un peu le merdier sur le dock
> 
> Le lien pour le wall : http://wallpaperswide.com/early_summer-wallpapers.html



Tu fais comment pour télécharger un wall sur ce site, pour moi c'est impossible avec Chrome, Firefox et Safari ????


----------



## Pouasson (2 Mai 2010)

Bah tu cliques sur la résolution de ton choix...  chez moi ça télécharge automatiquement.


----------



## Rico0o (2 Mai 2010)

pareil 
D'ailleurs il détecte la résolution automatiquement.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2010)

Il détecte bien la résolution, mais impossible de télécharger, je pense que c'est mon AntiVirus qui me joue des tours.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2010)

Un antivirus :mouais:.


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2010)

Ben oui....:rose:

J'ai VirusBarrier.....tu sais depuis le déploiement des puce Intel et la progression de la part de marché de Apple sur les ordinateurs, j'ai pris peur et comme il m'arrive de travailler en réseau avec mon PC professionnel (sous windaube), j'ai préféré en utiliser un, mais c'est vrai que c'est un luxe...pour l'instant.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2010)

Je sais que je suis retombé dans mes travers "testoronique" dirait Marie Stockolm mais je trouve ce wall magnifique.


----------



## Calderan (3 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je sais que je suis retombé dans mes travers "testoronique" dirait Marie Stockolm mais je trouve ce wall magnifique.
> 
> ...image...



Très joli : sobre et clair ! j'adore


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2010)

Merki


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2010)

C'est vrai que c'est beau, joli mariage.


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Mai 2010)

Merki


----------



## bompi (3 Mai 2010)

Très élégant. La voiture y est évidemment pour beaucoup


----------



## Aescleah (3 Mai 2010)

Voilà mon petit dernier :


----------



## HAL-9000 (3 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Voilà mon petit dernier :



Aescleah tu m'as habitué à beaucoup mieux


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2010)

Supervbe Aescleah !


----------



## Calderan (4 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Voilà mon petit dernier :



Comment dire ... c'est un peu ... bleu 

J'aime bien mais je le trouve assez vif et donc je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir garder un fond comme ça très longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

:love: Aescleah.


----------



## Aescleah (4 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Supervbe Aescleah !





C0rentin a dit:


> :love: Aescleah.



Merci à vous deux 



Calderan a dit:


> Comment dire ... c'est un peu ... bleu
> 
> J'aime bien mais je le trouve assez vif et donc je ne suis pas sur de pouvoir garder un fond comme ça très longtemps



Oui, j'aime le bleu


----------



## anthony62a (4 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je sais que je suis retombé dans mes travers "testoronique" dirait Marie Stockolm mais je trouve ce wall magnifique.



salut l'ami 
comment changer la police de la barre des menus comme toi ? Je suis sous snow léopard à propos..

et peut on ne modifier que ça ? car je voudrai la même police que toi mais qu'elle ne se change que dans la barre comme toi. c'est possible ?

merci


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Mai 2010)

anthony62a a dit:


> salut l'ami
> comment changer la police de la barre des menus comme toi ? Je suis sous snow léopard à propos..
> 
> et peut on ne modifier que ça ? car je voudrai la même police que toi mais qu'elle ne se change que dans la barre comme toi. c'est possible ?
> ...



L'explication est là, mais c'est le changement de la police système donc elle changera partout.


----------



## scherel (4 Mai 2010)

Platinium Style :

http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/3401/platinium.png

Have a good day...


----------



## Calderan (4 Mai 2010)

edit : HS => déplacé :rose:


----------



## scherel (4 Mai 2010)

HS.....

Ici: http://forums.macg.co/customisation...tions-fonds-decrans-icones-themes-151778.html


----------



## Calderan (4 Mai 2010)

scherel a dit:


> HS.....
> 
> Ici: http://forums.macg.co/customisation...tions-fonds-decrans-icones-themes-151778.html


oups :rose:
je déplace, merci de l'info


----------



## wath68 (4 Mai 2010)

Pas pour le jeu, mais la musique d'Amon Tobin





- Fond d'écran : Sam Fisher by Gor0n (sur DeviantArt)
- Skin Bowtie : CD with Text by Darrinsden (sur MacThemes) que j'ai un peu réarrangé


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2010)

Sympa 

Bowtie :love:.


----------



## Ralph_ (4 Mai 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Platinium Style :
> 
> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/3401/platinium.png
> 
> Have a good day...


tu es à santiago? chili? j'y suis en ce moment c'est pour ça:rateau:


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2010)

Pour Amon Tobin : pareil (la musique, pas le jeu).
Pour Santiago de Chile :  (un petit wall patagonien ou alors un petit _salar_ ?)


----------



## Ralph_ (5 Mai 2010)

suffit de demander

Parc torres del paine, photographie prise mardi dernier


----------



## Matestno (5 Mai 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 

 Je suis nouveau dans le domaine de la custo pour Mac et je vouler vous montrer mon bureau,merci de me donner vos avis  Si quelqu'un peut m'aider je cherche a mettre le menu bar en noir... Merci


----------



## Ralph_ (5 Mai 2010)

C'est ton bureau donc si il te plait c'est le plus important 

par contre mon avis, est que la police d'écriture est juste horrible, on aurait dit des caractères latins sur un windows chinois


----------



## Matestno (5 Mai 2010)

Si tu as mieux a me proposer ...Je peut etre interéssé


----------



## Calderan (5 Mai 2010)

Mon petit dernier :


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2010)

Désolé, mais personnellement je trouve les icônes du dock affreuses.
Je n'ai jamais été fan des icônes style : Safari/Brownser, iTunes/Music, etc


----------



## Calderan (5 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Désolé, mais personnellement je trouve les icônes du dock affreuses.
> Je n'ai jamais été fan des icônes style : Safari/Brownser, iTunes/Music, etc


Je dois avouer que je me suis assez bien planté en créant les icônes ... après quelques heures à les avoir devant moi je les ai changées


----------



## wath68 (5 Mai 2010)

Ha oups, c'est toi qui les as faites, désolé.
Tu devrais peut-être juste garder le nom de l'appli (à force, tu dois savoir qu'iTunes c'est pour la musique, Safari pour internet, etc...) et le mettre à la place de la description superflue.

Peut-être rajouter un effet 3D à la police, pour donner l'illusion que les lettres sont posées sur le dock.
Ça pourrait être chouette je trouve.


----------



## Calderan (5 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ha oups, c'est toi qui les as faites, désolé.
> Tu devrais peut-être juste garder le nom de l'appli (à force, tu dois savoir qu'iTunes c'est pour la musique, Safari pour internet, etc...) et le mettre à la place de la description superflue.
> 
> Peut-être rajouter un effet 3D à la police, pour donner l'illusion que les lettres sont posées sur le dock.
> Ça pourrait être chouette je trouve.



Pas besoin d'être désolé 
J'ai essayé plusieurs truc (reflet du mot, ...) mais rien ne donne ... à mon avis c'est plutot la police qui n'est pas belle.

je dois dire que j'ai du mal à me lancer dans la création d'icônes "graphiques" pourtant ce serait plus beau.


----------



## EagleOne (5 Mai 2010)

Voilà mon dernier:


----------



## HAL-9000 (5 Mai 2010)

Mettre une pomme sur son fond d'écran, j'trouve ça zarb' voir malsain...
Si le sigle te manque (déja c'est grave, mais bon, passons) tu n'as qu'a baisser ton écran de MBP et t'en aura une pour toi tout seul toute éclairée même (si si).

:affraid: :affraid: 

Et je parle pas des avatars en forme de pomme... hum.


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> suffit de demander
> 
> Parc torres del paine, photographie prise mardi dernier


Ça c'est gentil ! 
D'excellents souvenirs (dans le même genre de météo), désormais un peu lointains dans le temps. Mais la vision des Torres ne s'oublie pas. Merci.


----------



## Ralph_ (6 Mai 2010)

je n'ai malheureusement pas pu les voir :'(

on a eu une superbe météo le samedi/dimanche (dégradation en fin d'aprem)
les torres était prévue pour le lundi matin, on est monté sous la pluie pendant 1h30 pour les voir et à plus de 10m on ne voyait plus rien...on a du rebrousser chemin pour se mettre à l'abri, parce que ça devenait dangereux de rester sous une tente avec le vent et la pluie qui tombait...


----------



## Calderan (6 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mettre une pomme sur son fond d'écran, j'trouve ça zarb' voir malsain...
> Si le sigle te manque (déja c'est grave, mais bon, passons) tu n'as qu'a baisser ton écran de MBP et t'en aura une pour toi tout seul toute éclairée même (si si).
> 
> :affraid: :affraid:
> ...


Le sigle ne me manque pas, et travailler avec le MB fermer pour voir la pomme ce n'est pas pratique du tout en plus elle s'éteind quand je baisse l'écran 

Je trouve le logo sympa, je ne le mets pas sur tout les fonds d'écrans que j'utilise, mais ça ne me dérange pas non plus quand il s'y trouve.

De là à dire que c'est malsain ... Je trouve ça plus malsain de mettre des photos de filles qu'on ne connait pas à moitié nue 

En même temps, comme on dit : les goûts et les couleurs ça ne se discute pas !


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Mai 2010)

DESOLE POUR LA LONGUEUR DU POST ! 

Sympa le dernier EagleOne 


AnnC21 a dit:


> ...J'avais essayé des icones "texte" mais je ne  sais pas pourquoi elles n'étaient pas bien toutes centrées de la même  manières...


Dans Photoshop suffit de selectionner ton calque texte, selectionne le  premier outil a gauche, cmd+A et en haut t'as les icones pour  centrage horizontal et vertical..


Sylow a dit:


> jusqu'à ce qu'on a fait le tour un peu de tout.  J'ai commencé la custo de mon Win 7 (dual boot). Je passe du coté obscur  , la faute à Phil...


Lol  ..merci pour ton theme Omnimo by the way.. l'ai toujours pas enlevé depuis :love:..


Venturo a dit:


> Ben ouais...
> -on est satisfait que très temporairement ( et pas souvent )
> -on veut toujours recommencer dans le but d'avoir mieux
> -sentiment de culpabilité et d'avoir perdu son temps après chaque  cession de customisation


Tellement vrai  surtout en periode d'exams (la ou t'as toujours tellement d'idees pour la custo )


EagleOne a dit:


> Voilà le mien dérivé de PirateBay...


Superbe !! :love:


Scalounet a dit:


> bon, jean aimarre, je reste sur ça pendant  quelques temps, je cherchais la simplicité et en même temps que ça fasse  un peu classe, je pense que j'y suis...


Ouai t'as trouvé une solution pour les icones... d'autres virent le Dock 


anthony62a a dit:


> voici mon nouveau
> le wallpaper est une photo que j'ai faite


Magnifique :love:


Calderan a dit:


> ..J'aime bien mais je le trouve assez vif et donc je ne suis pas sur de  pouvoir garder un fond comme ça très longtemps


En meme temps meme quand c'est beau nos fonds restent une semaine grand max 


Calderan a dit:


> je dois dire que j'ai du mal à me lancer dans la  création d'icônes "graphiques" pourtant ce serait plus beau.


Fais juste joujou avec les effets de style sur Photoshop.. ombre, lueur, etc.. et quand t'as besoin d'un truc tu tapes sur google et tu y verras des tutos.. la plupart du temps en 10mn c'est reglé 

Ps : je sais pas pourquoi j'ai trouvé ca bizarre de cliquer "envoyer la reponse rapide"


----------



## Selthis (6 Mai 2010)

Merci à Christophe31 pour le wallpa dans le topic Coup de coeur 





J'ai mon 27" samedi, je cherche déjà des skins à mettre dessus, huhuhu


----------



## wath68 (6 Mai 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> En meme temps meme quand c'est beau nos fonds restent une semaine grand max


Pfff pour ma part, même pas une semaine.
Je reviens très très très rapidement à mon 'tit chouchou.
En plus, il s'accorde pour une fois vraiment bien avec le skin Bowtie je trouve (ou le contraire plutôt).

P.S: j'aime beaucoup celui d'EagleOne.
Edit : ... et celui de Scherel.


----------



## EagleOne (6 Mai 2010)

merci


----------



## Ralph_ (7 Mai 2010)




----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


>



C'est particulier, pas mon style du tout (le wallpaper, ainsi que les icônes sur le bureau). Mais bon, pourquoi pas, les goûts et les couleurs


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mai 2010)

Tant que c'est l'OM


----------



## Fìx (7 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Tant que c'est l'OM



'tin vous nous volez la vedette là!  Dois-je vous rappeler QUI est le *grand* champion de la Coupe de France cette année?! 

Allez, inclinez vous! :style:


... tout ça n'est qu'ironie bien sûr...


----------



## HAL-9000 (7 Mai 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> ... tout ça n'est qu'ironie bien sûr...


 
Peut-il en être autrement ?


----------



## starck (7 Mai 2010)

Mode pirate


----------



## Ralph_ (7 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> C'est particulier, pas mon style du tout (le wallpaper, ainsi que les icônes sur le bureau). Mais bon, pourquoi pas, les goûts et les couleurs


hihi, moi non plus ce n'est pas mon style, mais je suis tellement sur mon petit nuage depuis 2 jours, et la photo en ci même est magnifique!

en général je suis plus sobre et en plus la custo est légère, donc je n'aurais pas posté en temps normal


----------



## Calderan (7 Mai 2010)

starck a dit:


> Mode pirate



Sympa 

Quelle police as-tu utilisée pour les icônes?


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Mai 2010)

Superbe Stack.


----------



## Aescleah (7 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Superbe *Stack*.



C'est vrai que les stacks de *starck* sont sympas, mais tu t'extasies pour peu quand même !  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h42 ----------




Ralph_ a dit:


> hihi, moi non plus ce n'est pas mon style, mais je suis tellement sur mon petit nuage depuis 2 jours, et la photo en ci même est magnifique!
> 
> en général je suis plus sobre et en plus la custo est légère, donc je n'aurais pas posté en temps normal



Dans ce cas, je comprends mieux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2010)

Joli starck .


----------



## scherel (7 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Edit : ... et celui de Scherel.




Merci Wath  


Bien arivé à Santiago du Chili.... ville de fou !

Pour la peine -->  http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/6207/triangle.png


----------



## starck (7 Mai 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> Sympa
> 
> Quelle police as-tu utilisée pour les icônes?



Neutra face 

Et merci aux autres xD


----------



## hOlivier (8 Mai 2010)

Ce sont les étoiles, les étoiles tout là-haut qui gouvernent notre existence. (Shakespeare)

http://up.holivier.me/a5b27a69.png


----------



## wath68 (8 Mai 2010)

Je crois que ce n'est pas une nouveauté, quelqu'un a déjà posté ce fond il me semble.
Mais j'aime bien ...


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Mai 2010)

Tres sympa slurp 
Le fond stp ?


----------



## Matestno (8 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mettre une pomme sur son fond d'écran, j'trouve ça zarb' voir malsain...
> Si le sigle te manque (déja c'est grave, mais bon, passons) tu n'as qu'a baisser ton écran de MBP et t'en aura une pour toi tout seul toute éclairée même (si si).
> 
> :affraid: :affraid:
> ...




C'est pour moi ça ? 

Si tu es pas contente ma grande c'est la même chose ... C'est comme ça que vous accueillez les nouveaux ? Et bien bravo ! Et merci surtout !


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mai 2010)

Matestno a dit:


> Et bien bravo ! Et merci surtout !



De rien.


----------



## wath68 (8 Mai 2010)

non rien


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Mettre une pomme sur son fond d'écran, j'trouve ça zarb' voir malsain...
> Si le sigle te manque (déja c'est grave, mais bon, passons) tu n'as qu'a baisser ton écran de MBP et t'en aura une pour toi tout seul toute éclairée même (si si).
> 
> :affraid: :affraid:
> ...



Ouf , je n'en possède plus .
C'est vrai que la pomme , ca devient chiant à la longue .


----------



## Matestno (8 Mai 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> De rien.




Mais tu es vraiment qu'une pauvre merde toi,qu'est- ce tu viens m'emmerder? On ce connais ? 

Alors reste a ta place et tout ce passera bien MERCI ! 


Je ne crois pas que tu es tomber sur la bonne personne la tu vois,je ne suis pas du genre a me laisser embêter.


----------



## Sylow (8 Mai 2010)

Matestno a dit:


> Mais tu es vraiment qu'une pauvre merde toi,qu'est- ce tu viens m'emmerder? On ce connais ?
> 
> Alors reste a ta place et tout ce passera bien MERCI !
> 
> ...



Il est pas méchant faut juste l'apprivoiser . Parfois maladroit certe, mais gentil . 
Bienvenue  et l'important c'est d'aimer ce que tu fais et accepter les critiques des autres.


----------



## Matestno (8 Mai 2010)

Houla,gentil je n'irai pas jusque la,mais bon passons...Merci a toi pour la bienvenue  
J'accepte tout a fait la critique (regarde la critique que j'ai eu au sujet de la police je l'est très bien prise et puis c'est cela qui nous fait avancer mais il y a des limites c'est normal,je ne suis pas méchant pour un ronds mais j'ai tendances a démarrer au quart de tour face a l'attaque.. 


Je pense qu'un forum est la pour s'entraider et de partager et non de dénigrer les gens qui arrive (du moins c'est ma conception de la chose)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2010)

Sublime wath68 :love:.


----------



## Selthis (8 Mai 2010)

Je viens d'avoir mon 27', c'est vraiment galère de trouver un bon Wallpa, je fais le tourt mais je trouve paaaas (bon, je vais pas me plaindre d'avoir ce bijou, mais c'est frustrant quand même  )


----------



## HAL-9000 (8 Mai 2010)

Pourquoi pas celui-ci tiens :


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Mai 2010)

Ou alors celui-ci..


----------



## Ralph_ (9 Mai 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Ce sont les étoiles, les étoiles tout là-haut qui gouvernent notre existence. (Shakespeare)
> 
> http://up.holivier.me/a5b27a69.png


très sympa!
j'aime bien la police de geektool qui continue la "magie des étoiles", juste dommage que ce ne soit pas très lisible, mais peut etre que sur ton écran, ça rend différement


----------



## Fìx (9 Mai 2010)

Selthis a dit:


> Je viens d'avoir mon 27', c'est vraiment galère de trouver un bon Wallpa, je fais le tourt mais je trouve paaaas (bon, je vais pas me plaindre d'avoir ce bijou, mais c'est frustrant quand même  )



Tu le sais sûrement, mais avec Google et sa recherche d'image affinée à la résolution exacte de ton écran (2560 x 1440 ?), ça te permet de faire le tour de la toile assez facilement!


----------



## hOlivier (9 Mai 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Tres sympa slurp
> Le fond stp ?



Voici voilà 




Ralph_ a dit:


> très sympa!
> j'aime bien la police de geektool qui continue la "magie des étoiles", juste dommage que ce ne soit pas très lisible, mais peut etre que sur ton écran, ça rend différement



Peut-être l'heure, mais la date se voit assez bien sur mon écran (et je souhaitais rendre le pourcentage de batterie assez discret, dans un coin donc, mais lisible si on regarde).


----------



## cooltofchris (9 Mai 2010)

dernier en date 
[url=http://skitch.com/christof/dnw63/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch
je voulais aussi partager un lien sympa pour les wall.
http://wallbase.net/
bravo pour les derniers desk.
bonne fin de week end


----------



## Elesthor (9 Mai 2010)

Pas mal pas mal^^


----------



## cooltofchris (9 Mai 2010)

merci


----------



## Elesthor (9 Mai 2010)

Quelqun peut m'up l'Extras2.rsrc avec la police blanche svp ? Et les pdfs d'icônes?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)




----------



## cooltofchris (9 Mai 2010)

Elesthor a dit:


> Quelqun peut m'up l'Extras2.rsrc avec la police blanche svp ? Et les pdfs d'icônes?


voici le dossier de phil avec tout ce qu il faut 
http://rapidshare.com/files/385336241/dossier_tous_mes_trucs_custos.zip


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>




Simple et superbe 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------




cooltofchris a dit:


> dernier en date
> [url=http://skitch.com/christof/dnw63/fullscreen]
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch
> ...



Très jolie. Seule remarque ta barre de menu avec des icônes noires, blanche, rouge...toutes en blanc ce serait mieux.


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Mai 2010)

Pas faux mais superbe le fond.. j'en ai du mal a y decoller mes yeux 


cooltofchris a dit:


> voici le dossier de phil avec tout ce qu il  faut...





@Corentin : c'est la premiere fois.. mais vraiment J'ADORE ton wall... et de l'avoir mis en preview sur un mba permet de voir le rendu.. sans ca j'aurai pas forcement aimé.. superbe !


cooltofchris a dit:


> je voulais aussi partager un lien sympa pour les wall.
> http://wallbase.net/


Bonne idee que t'as eu la.. merci.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Simple , sobre et équilibré , en un mot : Magnifique .


----------



## cooltofchris (9 Mai 2010)

[url=http://skitch.com/christof/dnimk/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch
voilà c est corrigé mais l icone rose de skitch est la quand je prends le shoot du screen :hein:
mais merci à vous.


----------



## Sylow (9 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Superbe,  ça  embelli le MBA en plus . 

Quel est le skin bowtie ? 

Il faut vraiment que j'arrive a mettre cette barre en noire !


----------



## Christophe31 (9 Mai 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> [url=http://skitch.com/christof/dnimk/fullscreen]
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch
> voilà c est corrigé mais l icone rose de skitch est la quand je prends le shoot du screen :hein:
> mais merci à vous.


Soit tu la mets dans ton dock au lieu de la barre de menu, soit tu customize celle de la barre de menu.


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Mai 2010)

Il m'a presque donné Reeenvie d'acheter un mba  !


----------



## Sylow (9 Mai 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Il m'a presque donné Reeenvie d'acheter un mba  !



t'en a déjà eu un ?


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Mai 2010)

[HS]Arf oui.. entre autresss...  :bave:
Superbe mais chauffe tres vite quitte a freezer un peu vite si posé sur la couette 
Bref, c'est pas un MacBookCouette [/HS]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

Peu de changements et plus de custo , je trouve que cela bouffe trop de ressources (Les effets des stacks qui ne sont plus fluides , les effets de Os x tout court).

C'est avec plaisir que je vois les oeuvres des autres par contre .

Sinon , chanson tirée de Erin Brockovich , excellent film et personne superbe (Puisque c'est tiré d'une histoire vraie ).

Ps : iPad commandée phil .Modèle 32Go wifi + housse .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Quel est le skin bowtie ?
> 
> Il faut vraiment que j'arrive a mettre cette barre en noire !



Merci à tous pour les commentaires .

Pour Bowtie, c'est ici et pour le thème et le fond d'écran c'est là.

Joli Etienne .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

Tu aimes , même sans custo particulière ? .


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Il faut vraiment que j'arrive a mettre cette barre en noire !



Tu peux "tricher" pour avoir la barre de menus en noir. Perso, je colle ma barre transparente (voir tuto de Phil, dans les liens de sa signature), et ensuite, je "greffe" la couleur noire sur mon wall au niveau de la barre. L'illusion est parfaite, et si ça te chante, tu peux mettre la couleur que tu veux (comme ça pas besoin de se farcir themepark à chaque fois)


----------



## Johnny Boy. (10 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous, 
je suis nouveau sur le forum mais ça fait un petit moment que je suis de sujet, alors je vous montre ma création, avec un wall que j'ai trouvé sur ce forum.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mai 2010)

Johnny Boy. a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> je suis nouveau sur le forum mais ça fait un petit moment que je suis de sujet, alors je vous montre ma création, avec un wall que j'ai trouvé sur ce forum.



C'est du pur minimaliste , J'adore :love:


----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>


[mode jaloux] C'est laid, mon dieu que c'est laid ! [/mode jaloux]

Ho hé hein bon, ça va aller oui ?
T'as pas bientôt fini de nous ridiculiser comme ça ? non mais !


Beaucoup de jolis desks postés ces derniers temps, c'est cool, ça change.
:rateau:


----------



## Sylow (10 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Tu peux "tricher" pour avoir la barre de menus en noir. Perso, je colle ma barre transparente (voir tuto de Phil, dans les liens de sa signature), et ensuite, je "greffe" la couleur noire sur mon wall au niveau de la barre. L'illusion est parfaite, et si ça te chante, tu peux mettre la couleur que tu veux (comme ça pas besoin de se farcir themepark à chaque fois)



Merci de l'info mais je me vois pas modifier tous mes Wall sachant que je change régulièrement. 
Theme Park est enfin compatible avec SL ? 
La pomme multicolore me tente bien aussi.

@ johnny boy : pas mal du tout !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu aimes , même sans custo particulière ? .



Bah oui, c'est simple et efficace.
Le fond d'écran est magnifique également .

Wath : , je crois que je vais rester longtemps avec cette custo, je trouve que l'alliance barre des menus noire + ce skin Bowtie est parfaite (mais j'y suis pour rien).


----------



## wath68 (10 Mai 2010)

Le skin Bowtie est terrible.
Je vais essayer de changer la couleur, et 2-3 trucs, mais chuuuutttt


----------



## Aescleah (10 Mai 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Merci de l'info mais je me vois pas modifier tous mes Wall sachant que je change régulièrement.
> Theme Park est enfin compatible avec SL ?
> La pomme multicolore me tente bien aussi.
> 
> @ johnny boy : pas mal du tout !



C'est vrai qu'en changeant régulièrement de wall, ça peut vite être pénible 
Concernant Theme Park, il est bien compatible avec SL.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bah oui, c'est simple et efficace.
> Le fond d'écran est magnifique également .
> 
> Wath : , je crois que je vais rester longtemps avec cette custo, je trouve que l'alliance barre des menus noire + ce skin Bowtie est parfaite (mais j'y suis pour rien).



J'ai craqué pour un thème aqua inspirat tout simple , pas avec marble (Qui déséquilibre trop le système à mon gout) .


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> je trouve que l'alliance  barre des menus noire + ce skin Bowtie est parfaite





Sylow a dit:


> Theme Park est enfin compatible avec SL ?


Depuis que j'ai SL j'ai jamais eu aucun souci avec ThemePark..


----------



## scherel (11 Mai 2010)

C'est quoi ce geek? (*Geek*= _n.m_ personne ayant tendance à abuser de Geektool)

http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/9651/geeki.png  :love:


----------



## Christophe31 (11 Mai 2010)

scherel a dit:


> C'est quoi ce geek? (*Geek*= _n.m_ personne ayant tendance à abuser de Geektool)
> 
> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/9651/geeki.png  :love:



Minimaliste quand tu nous tiens. 

Un peu "triste" mais pas mal.


----------



## Selthis (11 Mai 2010)

Je viens de me faire un Desktop Breaking Bad :


----------



## poluxco (12 Mai 2010)

Première contribution sur mon imac27 :

http://www.nicolas-larriere.com/Data/Web/Autres/BureauImac27.jpg


Date GeekTools de base
Icones faites par moi même sur photoshop avec le style des icones adobe
Icones du finder, Applications et Corbeille glanées sur le net
2 Dock Separator
Tout est dispo sur : http://www.nicolas-larriere.com/Data/Web/Autres/Icones.zip
Et pour ceux qui voudrais faire le même genre d'icones le psd est dispo avec la police sur :
http://www.nicolas-larriere.com/Data/Web/Autres/Psd.zip ( Il y a juste a changer le texte et les couleurs du dégradé )



Fond : Photo de David Bellemere


----------



## wath68 (13 Mai 2010)

Ce n'est plus vraiment de la custo,
j'ai juste changé le fond d'écran, viré GeekTool, et modifié un thème Bowtie.




- Wallpaper : Billboard by Nucu (www.nucu.ro)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

:love: aime bien.


----------



## Calderan (13 Mai 2010)

erf, mon message a disparu, je reposte donc


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2010)

@ Wath : Magnifique !
Tu peux nous soumettre ton thème bowtie ? Il est vraiment élégant je trouve 

Voici un desk , pas non plus customisé : 






.


----------



## wath68 (13 Mai 2010)

Merci z'à vous.
Jolie la photo, j'aime. Toujours été fan des belles macros.

Le skin Bowtie original :





Le skin Bowtie, modifié par mes soins (Couleur, Police, Taille) :
http://files.me.com/wath/j7xazv


----------



## Elesthor (13 Mai 2010)

Pas mal en efffet.

Sympa le thème bowtie ^^


----------



## Aescleah (13 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ Wath : Magnifique !
> Tu peux nous soumettre ton thème bowtie ? Il est vraiment élégant je trouve
> 
> Voici un desk , pas non plus customisé :
> ...



Sympathique 
Avec Steam qui a droit à son icône sur le dock


----------



## scherel (13 Mai 2010)

http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/2329/sunsetlyrics.png


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2010)

scherel a dit:


> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/2329/sunsetlyrics.png




:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h12 ----------

Je suppose que mon post à souffert du problème d'hier sur le forum car je ne l'y trouve plus. Je vous remets donc mon nouveau desk.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Elesthor (14 Mai 2010)

Pas assez minimaliste^^Enlève la voiture et garde le fond gris =D
Le dock est splendide !


----------



## Scalounet (14 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> :love:
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h12 ----------
> 
> ...



si tu peux donner le style du dock, j'suis preneur !


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> si tu peux donner le style du dock, j'suis preneur !



C'est une création perso, avec GeekTool en plus...

Je ferai un fichier avec le psd et la barre noire geektool laisse moi un peu de temps.


----------



## Scalounet (14 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> C'est une création perso, avec GeekTool en plus...
> 
> Je ferai un fichier avec le psd et la barre noire geektool laisse moi un peu de temps.



eh bien c'est vraiment très réussi, félicitations 

merci


----------



## wath68 (14 Mai 2010)

* Fond d'écran : Running by GrufixArt (DeviantArt) *


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2010)

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Sympathique
> Avec Steam qui a droit à son icône sur le dock



Bien entendu .
Et pour la peine , je viens de m'acheter GTA Episodes from L-C....Sur Pc .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2010)

Sympa Wath !


----------



## Scalounet (16 Mai 2010)

un petit délire...


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> C'est une création perso, avec GeekTool en plus...
> 
> Je ferai un fichier avec le psd et la barre noire geektool laisse moi un peu de temps.



Voilà


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> un petit délire...



Assez original .


----------



## Sylow (16 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> * Fond d'écran : Running by GrufixArt (DeviantArt) *



Magnifique !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)

Sans dock , j'essaie spotlight et je ne suis pas convaincu .


----------



## Sylow (16 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Sans dock , j'essaie spotlight et je ne suis pas convaincu .



Je l'ai était au bou d'une semaine environ, wait and see


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)

Si Spotlight ne te suffit pas essaie un autre lanceur .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2010)

J'ai déjà laissé tomber  :


----------



## wath68 (16 Mai 2010)

LaunchBar :love::love::love:

QuickSilver définitivement supprimé.


----------



## hOlivier (16 Mai 2010)

Moi spotlight me suffit amplement. Je le trouve même très efficace!

Mon nouveau né, je n'avais pas trop d'idée pour GeekTool. J'aurais aimé changer la police de la barre de menu, mais je n'ai pas réussi avec TinkerTool (entre autres...) et le tutorial que j'ai vu sur le forum nécessite un logiciel pas tout à fait gratuit. Je voulais (pour vous donner une idée) mettre la police qui est utilisée par GeekTool.

Ha et, la barre de menu noire rend vraiment bien avec le cade noir en verre du MacBook Pro unibody!

http://up.holivier.me/151133e7.png


----------



## Sylow (16 Mai 2010)

j'avoue que c'est la premiere fois que je mets la barre des menus en noire mais le soucis est que je n'arrive pas à mettre la police en blanc ! Comment faire avec themepark ? Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## hOlivier (16 Mai 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> j'avoue que c'est la premiere fois que je mets la barre des menus en noire mais le soucis est que je n'arrive pas à mettre la police en blanc ! Comment faire avec themepark ? Merci de m'éclairer



J'ai pas utilisé ThemePark, mais j'avais le même problème. Et puis j'ai redémarré. Donc je sais pas si cela peut régler ton problème.

Edit: j'ai écrit ça sans connaître thème park... alala qu'il être bête ce slurp. Ca ne t'aidera en rien de redémarrer. Je n'ai rien trouvé dans thème park pour modifier la police. Peut-être que quelqu'un de plus compétent que moi (c'est à dire beaucoup de monde) saura.


----------



## thun (17 Mai 2010)

Salut, moi j'ai une ptite question ? 
Je voudrai supprimer le dock en fait, pas le mettre en masqué ? y a t il moyen ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> j'avoue que c'est la premiere fois que je mets la barre des menus en noire mais le soucis est que je n'arrive pas à mettre la police en blanc ! Comment faire avec themepark ? Merci de m'éclairer




Tu as la réponse là dedans (c'est le lien custo de Phil).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h57 ----------




thun a dit:


> Salut, moi j'ai une ptite question ?
> Je voudrai supprimer le dock en fait, pas le mettre en masqué ? y a t il moyen ?



Je pense pas que cela soit possible, mais quel est l'intêret ? Si tu le masque tu le vois plus...


----------



## thun (17 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu as la réponse là dedans (c'est le lien custo de Phil).
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h57 ----------
> 
> ...



Pour pas qu'il s'affiche quand tu vas sur le côté  avec ta souris  ou en bas en fonction de la position de ton dock, ça peut être vite chiant avec certaines applications.
Ou alors es ce que l'on peut régler le delai d'affichage ?


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

thun a dit:


> Pour pas qu'il s'affiche quand tu vas sur le côté  avec ta souris  ou en bas en fonction de la position de ton dock, ça peut être vite chiant avec certaines applications.
> Ou alors es ce que l'on peut régler le delai d'affichage ?



Pas à ma connaissance...


----------



## thun (17 Mai 2010)

ok merci quand même


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2010)

Ben tu le mets en bas (à gauche ou à droite avec Onyx) avec la taille minimum et tu désactives l'agrandissement et tu ne le verras jamais.

Tu peux toujours essayer de quitter l'opération Dock dans le Moniteur d'Activité.


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Mai 2010)

Ce que je ne conseillerai pas vraiment.. en revanche ca doit pas etre bien dur de modifier le delai d'affichage..
En revanche moi aussi je l'avais mis dans un coin en tout petit.. ca marche bien comme ca 


Christophe31 a dit:


> Voilà


Merci mais ton lien a atteind le nombre max de download... peut etre essaie sur box.net.. ca m'interesse aussi


----------



## Christophe31 (17 Mai 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ce que je ne conseillerai pas vraiment.. en revanche ca doit pas etre bien dur de modifier le delai d'affichage..
> En revanche moi aussi je l'avais mis dans un coin en tout petit.. ca marche bien comme ca
> 
> Merci mais ton lien a atteind le nombre max de download... peut etre essaie sur box.net.. ca m'interesse aussi



là


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Mai 2010)

Merchi bien


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2010)

De rien


----------



## wath68 (18 Mai 2010)

Welcome to the World of the Plastic Beach


----------



## starck (18 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> là



Merci !


----------



## Christophe31 (18 Mai 2010)

A moi, je suis dans ma période "testostérone"....


----------



## scherel (18 Mai 2010)

Réalisé *sans* Geektool...

http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8529/bowtie.png


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2010)

Punaise que c'est beau !


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Mai 2010)

C'est clair.. et donc qui est l'heureux elu pour la meteo l'heure et la date ?



wath68 a dit:


> Welcome to the World of the Plastic Beach]


Hmm le realisme des images est a se casser le nez :S



Christophe31 a dit:


> A moi, je suis dans ma période "testostérone"....



Sympa la custo


----------



## scherel (18 Mai 2010)

Merci COrentin merci Phil, ça fait plaisir 
Surtout de la part des "habitués de la custo" :rateau:

Tout est intégré dans le thème bowtie que tu trouveras ici: http://kttns.org/hkn
Impressionnant non? 

Je l'ai juste un peu modé à ma sauce.


----------



## EagleOne (18 Mai 2010)

pas mal bravo


----------



## wath68 (18 Mai 2010)

Ha ouais, mais là, Scherel, il faut arrêter maintenant, c'est bon, ça suffit hein !
C'est vraiment pas sympa de ridiculiser les collègues comme ça.

Je ne peux pas triple-bouler, sinon je le ferai, dix fois.
bravo.



Phil1982 a dit:


> Hmm le realisme des images est a se casser le nez :S


Ouais mais bon, pour ma défense, je viens de m'acheter le dernier Gorillaz,
donc voilà quoi, c'était un petit hommage on va dire.

Ou sinon comme autre excuse bidon, j'ai la fatigue aussi.
:rateau:


----------



## scherel (18 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Je ne peux pas triple-bouler, sinon je le ferai, dix fois.
> bravo.




Merci Wath. Really apreciated


----------



## Scalounet (19 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> A moi, je suis dans ma période "testostérone"....



joli ! 

merci pour ton fichier au fait 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h11 ----------




scherel a dit:


> Réalisé *sans* Geektool...
> 
> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8529/bowtie.png



c'est vrai que c'est superbe !
je vais m'en inspirer... si seulement je pouvais trouver le moyen de mettre la menubar de la même couleur !!


----------



## scherel (19 Mai 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> c'est vrai que c'est superbe !
> je vais m'en inspirer... si seulement je pouvais trouver le moyen de mettre la menubar de la même couleur !!



Elle n'a aucune couleur, j'ai juste modifié le fichier dans SartFile.bin pour la quasiment transparente. Donc plus aucun souci pour le wall derrière c'est une menubar caméléon


----------



## Scalounet (19 Mai 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Elle n'a aucune couleur, j'ai juste modifié le fichier dans SartFile.bin pour la quasiment transparente. Donc plus aucun souci pour le wall derrière c'est une menubar caméléon



aurais tu la combine exacte stp afin de rendre une personne heureuse ?


----------



## scherel (19 Mai 2010)

Ah ça je peux plus te le dire, je modifie ce fichier constamment...
Par contre je peux uploader mon Sartfile.bin et tu copies uniquement le fichier de la menubar?


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Mai 2010)

Merci, 

Wath comme d'hab superbe, Scherel tu deviens petit à petit un mini Wath , le dock en plus,  trés réussi.


----------



## wath68 (19 Mai 2010)

Houla non.
Scherel a largement beaucoup plus de mérite car c'est un vrai travail de customisation (dock, icônes, barre des menus,...) alors que moi y'a rien du tout.

J'ai même viré GeekTool tellement j'ai la flemme de changer à chaque fois la police, l'emplacement,...


----------



## Aescleah (19 Mai 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> aurais tu la combine exacte stp afin de rendre une personne heureuse ?



La combine est simple, c'est celle qui se trouve dans la signature de Phil, avec tous ses trucs de custo pour faire planter OS X  
(Ca marche très bien, et merci à lui  )


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Mai 2010)

De rien 
Excellente ta signature !


----------



## Scalounet (19 Mai 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Ah ça je peux plus te le dire, je modifie ce fichier constamment...
> Par contre je peux uploader mon Sartfile.bin et tu copies uniquement le fichier de la menubar?



ne t'embêtes pas scherel, je vais chercher ! merci 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------




Aescleah a dit:


> La combine est simple, c'est celle qui se trouve dans la signature de Phil, avec tous ses trucs de custo pour faire planter OS X
> (Ca marche très bien, et merci à lui  )



vu que je n'ai pas photoshop, sais tu avec quel autre log je peux jouer sur la transparence ?  
Gimp ?


----------



## Scalounet (19 Mai 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Réalisé *sans* Geektool...
> 
> http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/8529/bowtie.png



peux tu me dire comment tu fais pour avoir la barre de Bowtie sur la longueur de ton écran ?


----------



## scherel (19 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Houla non.
> Scherel a largement beaucoup plus de mérite car c'est un vrai travail de customisation (dock, icônes, barre des menus,...) alors que moi y'a rien du tout.
> 
> J'ai même viré GeekTool tellement j'ai la flemme de changer à chaque fois la police, l'emplacement,...



Merci Wath. Mais le petit Wath j'aimais bien  Papa custo haha

J'ai aussi viré Geektool.

@Scalounet: Ah ouai j'ai pas mal galéré pour faire ça. Alors....

Tu vas dans le dossier *Library(de ton compte)/Application Suppport/Bowtie*
Là tu trouves le fichier bcbar qui correspond au thème.
_Clique-droit>afficher le contenu du paquet_
Normalement tu as pluisieurs fichiers dont un qui s'appelle *Info.plist*. Tu l'ouvres et tu edites la partie BTWindowWidth dans Root. Tu rentres le nombre qui correspond à la largeur de ton écran.
Il faut aussi que tu agrandisse l'image bkg.png qui est dans le même dossier qui doit aussi faire la largeur de ton écran.

Je sais pas ce que tu as comme machine, mais j'ai un MBP 15,4" si tu veux je t'upload mon le fichier thème Bowtie.
Dis moi si tu as besoin d'aide.

Bon maintenant je vais essayer d'éditer un peu plus le thème pour changer la météo parceque je crois qu'elle s'adapte pas à la localisation.....pas facile :rateau:

Bonne journée à tous depusi Santiago du Chili ! 

Stan


----------



## Scalounet (19 Mai 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Merci Wath. Mais le petit Wath j'aimais bien  Papa custo haha
> 
> J'ai aussi viré Geektool.
> 
> ...




ouahh! je constate que tout est dans la finesse 

heuuu ! tout compte fait, je veux bien que tu m'upload le fichier si cela ne t'embête pas 

merci

ah oui, j'ai un MB 13"


----------



## scherel (19 Mai 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> ouahh! je constate que tout est dans la finesse
> 
> ah oui, j'ai un MB 13"



Bah tu sais je suis pas un programmateur né...
Normalement avec un 13" tu vas devoir le modifier par la suite mais bon.

Voici mon fichier: http://cl.ly/4f5e9ea20a19d47a7ad0

Stan.


----------



## Scalounet (19 Mai 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Bah tu sais je suis pas un programmateur né...
> Normalement avec un 13" tu vas devoir le modifier par la suite mais bon.
> 
> Voici mon fichier: http://cl.ly/4f5e9ea20a19d47a7ad0
> ...




je viens de l'ouvrir, mais cela ne change rien, c'est le même que celui que j'ai déjà visiblement... a moins qu'il faille faire quelque chose de particulier ? 

il faut dire aussi que je ne suis pas aussi a l'aise que toi concernant la programmation 

merci Stan


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Merci COrentin merci Phil, ça fait plaisir
> Surtout de la part des "habitués de la custo" :rateau:
> 
> Tout est intégré dans le thème bowtie que tu trouveras ici: http://kttns.org/hkn
> ...



Je pensais pas que Bowtie offrait tant de possibilités .

Merci.


----------



## Aescleah (19 Mai 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Excellente ta signature !



Merci 



Scalounet a dit:


> vu que je n'ai pas photoshop, sais tu avec quel autre log je peux jouer sur la transparence ?
> Gimp ?



La réponse dans le fil que tu as ouvert à ce sujet


----------



## scherel (19 Mai 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> je viens de l'ouvrir, mais cela ne change rien, c'est le même que celui que j'ai déjà visiblement... a moins qu'il faille faire quelque chose de particulier ?
> 
> il faut dire aussi que je ne suis pas aussi a l'aise que toi concernant la programmation
> 
> merci Stan



De rien. Mais franchement je n'ai pas fait grand chose, essaie de suivre les indications que je t'ai donné avant ça devrait le faire.

@COrentin: oui moi aussi j'ai été très surpris, mais c'est un fichier java dans le thème qui permet de faire ça. Le problème c'est que je crois que la météo es tprédéfinie et ne correspond pas au lieu où l'on se trouve. A moins qu'elle se mette à jour automatiquement?

Si tu as plus d'infos elels sont le bienvenue


----------



## Scalounet (19 Mai 2010)

merci scherel, j'ai déjà résolu mon "problème" concernant la menubar, reste plus qu'a me pencher sur bowtie !


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Mai 2010)

Merci indirectement a Scherel pour CloudApp.. ca a l'air excellent. Un genre de Skitch pour fichiers


----------



## scherel (20 Mai 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci indirectement a Scherel pour CloudApp.. ca a l'air excellent. Un genre de Skitch pour fichiers



Content que tu l'ai remarqué 
Oui c'est un petit soft qui se met dans ta menubar et tu peux uploader tout type de fichier. Il peut uploader automatiquement tes screenshots ( à paramétrer dans les pref)

Il suffit juste de s'inscrire.

L'avantage c'est qu'il est extrèmement rapide et gratuit.
Il faudrait peut être créer un topic dessus....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

Salutations,
Ca fait un bout de temps que je suis pas mal de fils de MacGen mais je ne participe quasiment pas, cependant j'ai décidé de m'y mettre.
Voici mon desktop Stargate Atlantis, les fonts ont été trouvés par ci par la et le wall sur Deviantart.
J'ai essayé de tout intégrer au maximum, mais je ne parvient pas à trouver de thème pour Bowtie qui me convienne. La prochaine étape sera peut être d'intégrer des images animés pour rendre le tout plus...vivant, si j'en trouve.

Les icones du dock ont étés trouvés sur deviantart, ce sont les balloon icons si je me rappelle bien.

Desktop sans dock
Desktop avec dock


----------



## Scalounet (20 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Salutations,
> Ca fait un bout de temps que je suis pas mal de fils de MacGen mais je ne participe quasiment pas, cependant j'ai décidé de m'y mettre.
> Voici mon desktop Stargate Atlantis, les fonts ont été trouvés par ci par la et le wall sur Deviantart.
> J'ai essayé de tout intégrer au maximum, mais je ne parvient pas à trouver de thème pour Bowtie qui me convienne. La prochaine étape sera peut être d'intégrer des images animés pour rendre le tout plus...vivant, si j'en trouve.
> ...



il existe plusieurs thèmes Bowtie qui pourraient aller avec ce desk, suffit de faire quelques recherches sur deviantart ou via google... 

je ne sais pas si tu as sur ton bureau des infos relatives a ton mac, mais si c'est le cas, on ne distingue rien... 

sinon, c'est plutôt original, mais ton dock est complètement noyé dans ma masse !


a poil dans la forêt !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2010)

J'ai juste la date en haut à droite, écrite en français avec des caractères Anciens, l'uptime à droite de la porte. Le reste c'est juste du texte, des citations que j'aime bien ou la liste de personnages de Stargate Atlantis. Pour les chevrons en bas j'ai juste tapé 7 caractères au hasard (ne trouvant pas l'adresse des portes que je voulais).

Pour le fait qu'on distingue rien, je vais le prendre comme un compliment. 
Bon, je retourne à mes recherches de thèmes Bowtie, j'avait pas pensé à Deviantart, merci.

Hop, nouveau thème Bowtie. Il s'appelle Subtile je l'ai trouvé je sais plus où, j'ai fait tellement de sites. xD
J'ai un peu modifié les couleurs pour une meilleure intégration et j'ai enlevé l'affichage du temps de lecture et de l'artiste de l'album pour plus de clarté et de simplicité.

Desktop Stargate Bowtie modifié


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Mai 2010)

Wow ! Interessant !
Je m'attendais encore a un truc avec un gros Dock avec des icones bleu flash et des bonzommes avec une epee, et un fond qui fait mal au yeux..
Mais j'aime beaucoup ton theme... ca se voit que t'as bosse dessus !
Pour moi c'est un excellent debut ! Un truc tres abouti !
Moi j'aurai mis la menubar transparente (je sais je sais je me repete).. avec ecriture de la meme couleur que le texte de ton wall (va voir sur macthemes.net et avec ThemePark 3.. te laisse fouiner).


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Ça fait fort Windows ton desk mais si tu aimes tant mieux .


----------



## Scalounet (21 Mai 2010)

mon mien actuel, wall by me !


----------



## Scalounet (21 Mai 2010)

tout compte fait, je préfère sans rien... 






j'vais y arriver, j'vais y arriver, ne pas renoncer !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

Sympa j'aime bien !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

C'est vrai que la fille en chaleur ca le faisait pas trop, et c'était pas hyper bien intégré, bien mieux comme ca. Sobre et élégant. ^^

L'ultime version de mon desktop, à la base le wallpaper était en 1280*1024, j'ai donc passé pas mal de temps à déplacer des éléments, gérer des transparences etc. J'espère qu'il va me durer un petit moment.

Ultimate Version Stargate Desktop


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Mai 2010)

Excellent 
Tu vois t'as trouve la solution pour la menubar.
Pour le Dock.. je sais pas ou est le tiens mais par exemple pour le mettre ou ya "window, view, file", si t'as pas deja trouve :

Premierement faudrait le mettre transparent, puis caller le fond qui te plait sur Photoshop.
Ensuite pour pas qu'il se decale quand t'ouvres des applis, selectionne les options pour le mettre soit "en bas a droite" ou "a gauche" (le caler sur les extremites quoi) dans SuperDocker par exemple.. a ce moment la ton Dock n'est plus au centre.
Puis mets des espaces a droite ou a gauche (tjs avec Superdocker).. comme ca les nouvelles applis que tu ouvres ne decalent plus le Dock.
Seul probleme si tu cales le Dock a gauche (pour que les applis nouvellement ouvertes se rajoutent a droite, c'est que tu peux rien mettre a gauche du Finder, donc lui, restera totalement a gauche.

Sinon, utilise Dragthing et la ta completement la main sur ton(es) Dock(s).


----------



## Elesthor (22 Mai 2010)

Cool j'adore le rendu !

Phil: Bof perso j'aime pas dragthing, je trouve ça bordélique...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

Vaut savoir l'utiliser ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

C0rentin , poste nous un de tes beaux desk , simple et sans fioritures s'il te plait .


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vaut savoir l'utiliser ...



Je crois que c'est surtout là,  le problème.


----------



## wath68 (22 Mai 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (22 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


>



j'aime bien ce wall, je l'avais aussi dans différentes versions notamment en "crème" ! 

bien ce petit truc pour les paroles !


----------



## wath68 (22 Mai 2010)

Merci.

En fait je les ai mis tous en rotation, j'aime bien.

Le truc des paroles c'est Ecoute.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C0rentin , poste nous un de tes beaux desk , simple et sans fioritures s'il te plait .



J'ai rien changé  puis j'ai un jeu vidéo qui m'occupe pas mal .

Joli Wath .


----------



## Scalounet (22 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> En fait je les ai mis tous en rotation, j'aime bien.
> 
> Le truc des paroles c'est Ecoute.



me souviens plus qu'écoute permettait de faire ça, je l'avais mais comme ma période d'essai est terminée.....  

pas bète de faire tourner le wall, comme ça, inutile de se poser la question du wall que l'on va mettre  



sinon, me concernant, je crois avoir trouvé mon desk comme j'aime !  

http://yfrog.com/1nscreencapturewmp


----------



## Aescleah (22 Mai 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> sinon, me concernant, je crois avoir trouvé mon desk comme j'aime !
> 
> http://yfrog.com/1nscreencapturewmp



200 balles que ta custo passera pas la semaine prochaine !  

Sinon, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai rien changé  puis j'ai un jeu vidéo qui m'occupe pas mal .
> 
> Joli Wath .



Ça tourne bien sur ton mba portal ?

Sympa Wath


----------



## Scalounet (22 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> 200 balles que ta custo passera pas la semaine prochaine !
> 
> Sinon, j'aime beaucoup



merci 



concernant ma custo, t'étais pas obligé de me dire ça merde, pour une fois que j'aime bien.. !!


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Mai 2010)

allergiques aux pommes, s'abstenir


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ça tourne bien sur ton mba portal ?
> 
> Sympa Wath



Non pas Portal mais Red Dead Redemption .

Sympa Ralph, je vois que tu t'ennuies la nuit .


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Mai 2010)

Un lien pour le wall Ralph pls ?


----------



## Aescleah (23 Mai 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> allergiques aux pommes, s'abstenir



C'est pas une perche que tu tends là, c'est un putain de poteau télégraphique !


----------



## HAL-9000 (23 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> C'est pas une perche que tu tends là, c'est un putain de poteau télégraphique !


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Mai 2010)

pris sur ce site

http://nucu.ro/

j'ai dit ça à cause du débat de l'autre jour sur les pommes en fond d'écran 

@Coro : chez moi il était 21h


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

Scalounet: Vraiment pas mal, mais la barre verticale contenant ton dock déborde sous le menu. Je suppose que tu as fait ca avec GeekTool ? Apparemment j'ai trouvé quelqu'un qui change de custo comme de slip (tout les jours si t'es propre.  )
Ralph: Agréable ton desktop , j'aime beaucoup l'icône du DD.

D'ailleurs en parlant de changer de custo, j'ai craqué, mon thème SGA à duré 2 jours, trop chargé. 
Le desktop de Scalounet m'a donné rappelle que Geektool permettait de créer rapidement et simplement de petites barres à faible opacité, alors j'ai pondu ca: ?

Desktop Cerberus

Une custo aux couleurs de l'organisation Cerberus de Mass Effect 2. J'ai modifié le logo de la menu bar et abaissée l'opacité à 50% avec Themepark 4 ; La police est celle de Mass Effect et s'appelle Slider ; le thème Bowtie est Subtile ; j'ai trouvé le wallpaper je ne sais plus où et j'ai fait l'icone du DD à partir d'un autre wallpaper. Je n'ai pas voulu de la menu bar noire parce que je ne voulais pas m'embêter à changer en blanc toutes les icônes de la menu bar...Si c'est pour changer d'avis dans pas longtemps autant me limiter aux trucs pas trop chiants. xD


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Mai 2010)

ahah 
T'as tout pige 
Sinon tu peux donner un lien vers tes icones stp ? Ils sont superbes
Perso j'adore tes creations... tres tres.... creatives 
Merci Ralph pour le wall (et le lien)


----------



## Museforever (24 Mai 2010)

Voici le mien :





Avec le voyant Foy' qui me permet de voir si le bar de mon école est ouvert


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mai 2010)

Museforever a dit:


> Voici le mien :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le seul truc qui me choque, c'est la date et l'heure 2 fois, pourquoi ? Barre de menu un poil surchargée pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

Merci pascal. ^^
Les icones des applis sont celles de Balloon Icons, celle des dossiers sont celles de Snow Icons (que je ne parviens pas à retrouver).

Sinon c'est vrai que l'heure deux fois...C'est pas super. Ca n'aurait d'utilité que si tu l'enlevais de la menu bar.


----------



## Aescleah (24 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Merci *pascal*. ^^



Y'aurait pas erreur sur la personne là ? 

Ou alors je picole trop...


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mai 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Y'aurait pas erreur sur la personne là ?
> 
> Ou alors je picole trop...



Oui effectivement


----------



## hOlivier (24 Mai 2010)

Hop, pour ce soir:
http://cl.ly/d7a1b36beefda4260194

Le thème bowtie qui n'a pas l'air d'aimer ma barre de menu, à moins que ce soit l'inverse... Barre de menu jusque là noire qui est devenue translucide pour des raisons inconnues. C'est moche ^^ Enfin, c'est surtout le fond que j'aime bien.


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Mai 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Hop, pour ce soir:
> http://cl.ly/d7a1b36beefda4260194
> 
> Le thème bowtie qui n'a pas l'air d'aimer ma barre de menu, à moins que ce soit l'inverse... Barre de menu jusque là noire qui est devenue translucide pour des raisons inconnues. C'est moche ^^ Enfin, c'est surtout le fond que j'aime bien.



Pour ta barre de menu vérifie que tu as bien décoché "barre de menu translucide" dans préférence bureau. 

Pour le fond je me prononce pas.....une photo de famille peut-être ???


----------



## hOlivier (24 Mai 2010)

Même pas une photo de famille. Je l'ai trouvée sur internet, et j'ai tellement rigolé que je me suis dit que j'allais la mettre!

Pour la barre de menu, la case barre de menu transparente est bien décochée. Je pense que je vais tout simplement réinstaller la barre par défaut, puis remettre la noire pour voir ce que cela donne.


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Mai 2010)

@Wath,

Aurais-tu le lien pour le Wallpaper que tu utilises? Je le trouve canonissime! 

Merciiii


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2010)

Tu parles des tasses ?

Les 3 packs :
http://aphaits.deviantart.com/gallery/#/dkjv5f
et
http://aphaits.deviantart.com/gallery/#/dkp09v
et
http://aphaits.deviantart.com/gallery/#/dmh8hg


----------



## Climaxxx (24 Mai 2010)

Tout à fait!

Merci pour ces packs! Ils sont sublimes!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2010)

En effet, je voulais parler de Phil... xD


----------



## scherel (24 Mai 2010)

Pompidoum....

http://img84.imageshack.us/img84/530/womanz.png


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Hop, pour ce soir



 .


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Mai 2010)

Scherel SUBLIME !!
SUPERBE !
Histoire de gagner 10mn de ma vie tu pourrais me donner le fichier de tes petites traits en haut a gauche please ?


----------



## Christophe31 (25 Mai 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Scherel SUBLIME !!
> SUPERBE !
> Histoire de gagner 10mn de ma vie tu pourrais me donner le fichier de tes petites traits en haut a gauche please ?



là

Et si tu les veux en blanc je ferai l'effort de te les envoyer...


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Mai 2010)

Non c'est bon.. merci


----------



## scherel (25 Mai 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Scherel SUBLIME !!
> SUPERBE !



Merci Phil

Stan


----------



## hOlivier (25 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> .



Oui bon c'est vrai il était vraiment moche 
De toute façon je supporte pas le regard de quelqu'un sur moi, donc ce matin en allumant le mac, j'ai presque eu peur. Alors le temps de trouver autre chose, j'ai mis ça...

http://cl.ly/cfc40e393c5205a5d978


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2010)

- Preview : Distant by GeorgeHarrison (DeviantArt)
- Wallpaper : One by GeorgeHarrison (DeviantArt)
- Bowtie : TypographicBlurred modifié.

Une question à Scherel :
que se passe-t'il si tu as plusieurs applications ouvertes et que tu écoutes, par exemple, Frankie Goes To Hollywood - Welcome To The Pleasuredome (de l'album "Welcome To The Pleasuredome") ?
Enfin tu vois quoi, des infos bien longues.
Est-ce que ça ne chevauche pas sur les applis ouvertes ?

Sinon, joli fond, j'aime.


----------



## Scalounet (25 Mai 2010)

un p'tit café ? 


http://yfrog.com/jkscreencapturezfp



bon de toute façon, comme disait si bien Aescleah, j'parie même pas 200 balles qu'il va passer la semaine, mais bon....


----------



## scherel (25 Mai 2010)

@Wath:

Merci.

Excellente remarque cher ami. Oui, pour des morceaux longs il se peut que les infos chevauchent le dock mais c'est rare.

De plus c'est pas très grave  :rateau:
Sinon on peut aussi réduire les espaces entres les applis sur le dock. J'en ai mis un peu beaucoup...

Stan


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

Scal: Y a pas moyen de rendre le background de l'horloge transparent ?
Sinon ta menu bar est bizarre, sur une grande partie le haut est tronqué et remplacé par la couleur du wall, bug ou tu l'as voulu ainsi ? 

Sinon je preferais ta custo d'avant.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2010)

J'aime beaucoup Wath et Scalounet .


----------



## scherel (25 Mai 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> un p'tit café ?
> 
> 
> http://yfrog.com/jkscreencapturezfp



J'aime beaucoup


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Mai 2010)

Moi aussi.. tres classe

@Wath : c'est incroyablement beau :afraid:

[HS]Desole je participe pas beaucoup avec mes creations mais j'ai pas de macs pendant quelques semaines..[/HS]


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2010)

Merci à vous.

Tout le mérite revient à l'auteur de la photo, GeorgeHarrison.

 il ne faisait pas partie d'un petit groupe de "_musique-de-djeun's-qui-sont-vieux-maintenant_" celui-ci ?


----------



## Sylow (25 Mai 2010)

Vraiment magnifique le fond de Wath !


----------



## Scalounet (26 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Scal: Y a pas moyen de rendre le background de l'horloge transparent ?
> Sinon ta menu bar est bizarre, sur une grande partie le haut est tronqué et remplacé par la couleur du wall, bug ou tu l'as voulu ainsi ?
> 
> Sinon je preferais ta custo d'avant.



Concernant le background de l'horloge, si, c'est ce que j'ai fais en m'apercevant un peu tard qu'en fonction de l'inclinaison de l'écran on distinguait le cercle... 

On voyait sur certaines custos (dans le fil de Geektool) une certaine horloge qu'on ne trouvait pas, il s'agit visiblement de SFC... en modifiant l'image, on arrive a une parfaite intégration sur le wall,  je l'ai fais sur d'autres fonds et ça fonctionne très bien.... 

Quand a la menubar, j'ai modifié effectivement (pas parfaitement, je sais pas pourquoi ça fait ça d'ailleurs) le wall avec Gimp (car le suis en totale transparence, et sur fond noir, on ne voit rien) ou alors il faudrait que je mette la couleur de la  police en blanc, et ça, j'ai pas trop envie de me lancer dans cette opération, car je risque de me limiter ensuite...

merci messieurs !

voila ce que ça donne en jouant sur la transparence, on ne voit plus le cercle noir ! 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

La taille du fichier image du fond de menu bar qui ne fait pas 1*21 ?
Sinon c'est déjà beaucoup mieux, vachement sympa.
le must ca serait de faire un dock aux contours dans le style de la tasse, avec un blanc dégradé. 

Manque plus que tu utilises caffeine et les icônes coussins pour que ca fasse custo de pantouflard. xD


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Mai 2010)

Scalounet, tu utilises simple floating clock ou geektool? si le 2ème, je veux bien ton script stp


----------



## Scalounet (26 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> La taille du fichier image du fond de menu bar qui ne fait pas 1*21 ?
> Sinon c'est déjà beaucoup mieux, vachement sympa.
> le must ca serait de faire un dock aux contours dans le style de la tasse, avec un blanc dégradé.
> 
> Manque plus que tu utilises caffeine et les icônes coussins pour que ca fasse custo de pantouflard. xD



pas évident de faire un dégradé, du coup, j'ai juste rajouté 2 petites bandes au niveau de la menubar et modifié l'espace du dock en jouant sur l'opacité... ça donne ça !  


pas encore parfait a mon goût mais ça commence a prendre tournure ! 


pour les icones, je cherche, mais comme je ne suis pas pantouflard... ! 

pour Ralph_ je n'utilise plus Geektool (sauf pour la température), en utilisant SFC tu peux jouer sur tout ce que tu veux  
j'avais cherché aussi le script concernant cette horloge mais en vain !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mai 2010)

De mieux en mieux. ^^
Ton dock est simple et bien intégré, tout comme ta menu bar.
Tu cherches quel genre d'icônes ? Parce que celles la sont pas mal, je les avaient déjà vu mais je n'avais pas trouvé l'équivalent pour adium il me semble donc...


----------



## Scalounet (26 Mai 2010)

merci, 

concernant les icones, je ne sais pas vraiment... je cherche une idée ! 

je cherche a améliorer le dock, je crois que je vais me baser sur un truc dans ce genre, reste a l'améliorer au niveau de la dimension !


----------



## starck (26 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Sympa, mais je suis pas fan. Je supporte pas le dérangement, faut que tout soit bien rangé, je suis un tantinet maniaque... xD


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2010)

Moi je trouve ça assez bizarre mais original au moins.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Pas du tout fan du fond l'original aurait suffit je trouve.


----------



## Scalounet (28 Mai 2010)

http://yfrog.com/15screencapturefep


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

De mieux en mieux. ^^
J'adore ta menu bar, tu as fait comment pour faire le dégradé ?

Vous sauriez comment modifier la hauteur des icônes du dock ? Pour les faire correspondre avec un élément du bureau ?


----------



## Scalounet (28 Mai 2010)

merci 

pour le dégradé, vu que je n'ai pas totoshop, je l'ai fait avec Gimp !  

quand a réduire les icones du dock, a ma connaissance, a part les diminuer ou jouer avec les séparateurs, je ne pense pas que tu puisses le faire ! (mais peut-être me trompe-je)

Christophe, je préférais ton précédent


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2010)

Ah d'accord, tu as mis la menu bar transparent et ajouté le fond de la menu bar sur ton wall ?
Au fait, en passant: On peut renommer son disque dur sans risque ? (Genre le risque de renommer son repertoire home...xD)

Mon nouveau thème (basé sur Portal, que je vais enfin acquérir dans pas longtemps).


----------



## scherel (29 Mai 2010)

:love: http://img4.imageshack.us/img4/2618/moonwalkerl.png :love:

Edit: réussi à modifier le thème bowtie: localisation de la météo, etc...si ça intéresse quelqu'un


----------



## Aescleah (29 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Ah d'accord, tu as mis la menu bar transparent et ajouté le fond de la menu bar sur ton wall ?
> Au fait, en passant: On peut renommer son disque dur sans risque ? (Genre le risque de renommer son repertoire home...xD)
> 
> Mon nouveau thème (basé sur Portal, que je vais enfin acquérir dans pas longtemps).



Dommage, jusqu'à récemment, Portal était gratuit au téléchargement, maintenant il va falloir débourser 12 euros (certes pas grand chose)...


----------



## Regal Blunt (29 Mai 2010)

Salut à tous! Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas changé de desk.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Aescleah: Je vais me prendre la Orange Box sur Xbox 360. (5 jeux pour 20 euros xD)
Y a Half-Life 1 et ses 2 Add-ons, Portal et Teamfortress 2.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Super .


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Un problème C0rentin ? On peut pas informer quelqu'un de l'existence de quelque chose ?
Si ca peut lui éviter de payer 12 euros pour un jeu mais plutôt de payer 20 pour 5 jeux...

Enfin bref, on va pas s'éterniser la-dessus.

Regal Blunt: C'est un peu dépouillé, et y a un abus de Geektool dans le sens ou c'est beaucoup trop gros, ca va pas du tout avec le style du wall. De plus y a des thèmes bowtie plus discrets qui seraient mieux intégrés.


----------



## Regal Blunt (29 Mai 2010)

Le truc, c'est que je veux pas d'un thème bowtie plus discret, je veux pouvoir avoir les pochettes d'album. Je veux bien que tu critique, pas que tu me donne de leçons.
Et je ne crois pas que ce soit trop gros. Quel est l'intérêt si on ne peut pas lire?


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Mai 2010)

Envoie lui un message prive Severus 

Voila.. histoire d'accueillir mon nouveau Macbook black.. vite fait, rien de transcendent je sais


----------



## Christophe31 (29 Mai 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Envoie lui un message prive Severus
> 
> Voila.. histoire d'accueillir mon nouveau Macbook black.. vite fait, rien de transcendent je sais



Beau fond, un lien STP.

Pour ton dock tu utilise DragThing ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Un problème C0rentin ? On peut pas informer quelqu'un de l'existence de quelque chose ?



Tu connais les messages privés ? Tu sais que ça existe sur tous les forums ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Super .



Détends toi .
On peut dire qu'on va acheter tel ou tel jeu 
Pour la peine , je vais acheter Cod 4 , c'est dit !


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Mai 2010)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Beau fond, un lien STP.
> 
> Pour ton dock tu utilise DragThing ?



Oui Dragthing.. 

Le wall ici..


----------



## wath68 (29 Mai 2010)

En mode "de-plus-en-plus-faineant" lol

Rien de spécial, comparé aux derniers desks postés par les pros.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Regal Blunt: Tu postes bien ici pour qu'on te donne notre avis sur ton desktop non ? C'est ce que j'ai fait et de manière constructive, mais si tu veux que je soit clair: je pense que c'est de la merde, comme ca ton message sera justifié.

C0rentin: Je ne vais pas te répondre, on nourrit pas les trolls sur les forums. 

Phil1982: Vraiment sympa le wall, l'effet cuir est superbe et le dock hyper discret. 

Wath68: Il est hyper frais ton desktop, les couleurs ont un bon rendu. C'est Scarlett Johanson non ?
Pour l'affichage de la batterie, tu as juste modifié les ressources ou tu utilises un programme dans le genre de SlimbatteryMonitor ? Et le logiciel qui à le logo à gauche de ta batterie, c'est quoi ? Je le vois souvent et je sais toujours pas ce que c'est... xD


----------



## wath68 (29 Mai 2010)

Merci.

Oui, c'est bien Scarlett :love:

Les icônes sont, de gauche à droite, LastFM, MagicPrefs (pour la Magic Mouse), et date/heure/Spotlight.
Pas de batterie sur mon iMac


----------



## Regal Blunt (29 Mai 2010)

Severus, tu me dis que mon desk est dépouillé. C'est un peu le but en même temps. 
Ensuite tu me dis que ça ne correspond pas au style du wall. Ok, alors c'est quoi son style, puisque tu es si fort? 
Je n'ai rien contre les critiques, mais pas quand elles sont assénées d'un ton aussi pédant et péremptoire. Mais libre à toi de trouver tes critiques constructives. 
Et puis je vais pas faire un desk pour qu'il te plaise. Le but de ce topic est de montrer ce qu'on a fait, pas de donner des leçons sur le ton du mec tve kvlt qui s'y connaît.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2010)

Wath68: N'empêche que le logo de MagicPrefs ressemble beaucoup à une batterie quasiment à plat. xD 

Regal Blunt: Tu dis toi même que le but est d'avoir un desktop dépouillé...Sauf que tu es en contradiction avec toi même en mettant des geeklets surdimensionnés... 

Un ton pédant ? je vois pas où...Je suis juste allé droit au but, je vais pas faire une thèse de 6 pages sur ton desktop...
Ensuite, j'ai jamais dit que tu devais faire un desktop pour qu'il me plaise...Me prête pas des paroles que j'ai pas dites, sinon tu peux parler tout seul. 
Pour finir: Donner des leçons ? Si tu veux juste poster ici pour montrer ce que t'as fait précises le, sinon on s'attend à ce que tu veuilles des critiques pour peut être améliorer ta customisation...Je n'ai fait que donner des conseils, mais si t'en veux pas libre à toi, maintenant je sais que je dois ignorer tout ce que tu fais ou dit sur ce chan sous peine que tu te mettes à geindre comme une gamine...Je n'ai jamais prétendu être un "pro", sinon je changerais pas de desktop tout les deux jours...

Bon, je vais pas perdre de temps avec un merdeux dans ton genre...
Tu postes un desktop, je suis sympa je te file mon avis et tu es pas content...
Si tu acceptes pas les critiques retourne dans les jupons de ta mère.
Si t'as d'autres trucs à me dire abstiens toi.

------

Sinon, vous ne sauriez pas comment enlever l'ombre portée de la menubar avec Themepark ?
Parce que ça casse un peu la transparence du wall.


----------



## Ralph_ (30 Mai 2010)

stop! et oh les gars, les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas, je vous rappelle. Perso, je prends ce topic comme une source d'idée pour mes walls, si telle idée me plait, je l'applique et voit si ça va bien. Ne sautez pas au plafond dès qu'une remarque négative vous est faite...et ne répondez pas "c'est de la merde"!

fin de ma minute moralisateur:rateau:

perso, Regal, je trouve également que la police d'écriture de tes geeklets n'est pas forcément superbe (mais même moi j'ai du mal a voir quelle police est la plus jolie dans ce cas la)

si ça te plait, c'est le principal


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Mai 2010)

Regal Blunt a dit:


> Salut à tous! Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas changé de desk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon j'y vais, je pense que tu aurais du mettre la même couleur de police. L'heure à la même couleur que le bas de ton wall et la date non, ça fait drôle. Ensuite, la taille de ta police et l'espacement (pour la date) est pour moi trop important. Maintenant, s'en cela le style est sobre, dépouillé, c'est pas mal, mais je trouve effectivement que les affichages GeekTool gâche une peu le reste.

Cela c'est mon avis, je ne prêtant pas avoir le meilleur et surtout si cela te plait et bien laisse le, mais accepte aussi que l'on puisse le critiquer.

Ce forum est fait pour montrer tes créations, prendre des idées et surtout apprendre en lisant les critiques.

Exemple : 



Christophe31 a dit:


>



Corentin m'a bien fais une remarque, qui ne m'a pas fait plaisir  et pourtant je suis amoureux fou de cette tablette :love: 



C0rentin a dit:


> Pas du tout fan du fond l'original aurait suffit je trouve.



Mais j'en fais pas une jaunisse , j'ai d'ailleurs changer de fond depuis.

Allez cessons là, ces querelles et revenons à la source de ce post : Les walls.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Avec le Zgeg on se tape encore un lolo sur le forum 

Sinon très joli Wath, c'est harmonieux.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h45 ----------




Severus Sereg a dit:


> Sinon, vous ne sauriez pas comment enlever l'ombre portée de la menubar avec Themepark ?
> Parce que ça casse un peu la transparence du wall.



Oh le mec super doué qui se permet de critiquer tout et n'importe quoi ne sait même pas comment ? 

Avec DeskShade.


----------



## 217ae1 (30 Mai 2010)

un desk simple, style iPhone: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

J'aime bien, dommage qu'on ne puisse rien faire pour iCal mais bon ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Vraiment sympa 217ae1, simple et efficace. 
Tu l'as trouvé où ce pack d'icônes style iPhone ?

Ensuite C0rentin, merci de ta réponse. Cependant je n'ai JAMAIS prétendu être super doué, alors tu vas gentiment retenir tes doigts hors de ton clavier et arrêter de me prêter des paroles que je ne prononce pas, j'ai HORREUR de ça, autant parler tout seul et faire un dialogue de sourd comme je l'ai déjà dit. Maintenant je vais avoir la présence d'esprit de t'ignorer, les gens comme toi me filent de l'urticaire, si tu es assez intelligent tu feras de même. 

Sinon, j'ai changé de wallpaper, je supportais plus le rose du Companion Cube... Mais j'hésite avec celui-la.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Ici : http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/flr3

Tu as trois packs d'icones , donc telecharge les bien


----------



## Sylow (30 Mai 2010)

Une personne gentille pourrait me donner un lien où il est possible de dl des "text icones" ? JE viens de faire 100 pages et je n'ai plus la foie de continuer


Merci !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------




Phil1982 a dit:


> Envoie lui un message prive Severus
> 
> Voila.. histoire d'accueillir mon nouveau Macbook black.. vite fait, rien de transcendent je sais



ah tu es sortie du coté obscure  ! Moi aussi je vais craquer pour le MB blanc ! Le mien me manque !


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mai 2010)

Sylow: Y'a celle la que j'ai vu sur DeviantArt:
Basic5 Textual
Et plus généralement après une petite recherche sur DA:
Ici tu trouveras ton bonheur je pense.

Etienne000: Merci pour les packs.


----------



## shenrone (30 Mai 2010)

Phénomène étrange lorsque je change l'icône de handbrake avec candybar tout se passe normalement, mais une fois dans le dock lorsque je lance l'appli l'icône perso disparait et laisse place à celle d'origine jusqu'à la fermeture du programme:mouais:...

Une idée?


----------



## wath68 (30 Mai 2010)

Oui.
Il faut remplacer HandBrake.icns dans Resources.
Clic droit sur HandBrake.app/Afficher le contenu du paquet/Contents/Resources.

Attention au nom du fichier, qu'il soit bien identique. ("H" et "B" majuscules)


----------



## Sicilianto (30 Mai 2010)

Bon, à mon tour de poster un screen de mon bureau. Je l'ai fais aujourd'hui, j'aime bien. A compléter évidemment, j'attends vos conseils


----------



## AnnC21 (30 Mai 2010)

Un petit de saison 







PS : qq'un aurait il la bonté d'âme de m'expliquer comment faire les jolis aperçus partiels (avec des pinces, inclinés and co ?) 
Merchi !


----------



## Scalounet (30 Mai 2010)

wath, tu voudrais bien me dire comment tu fais pour avoir une telle présentation quand tu mets un lien ?  (effet télé en perspective)  je trouve ça superbe ! 


mon nouveau mien a moi ! 

http://yfrog.com/2rscreencaptureadp


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Scalounet: Je préférais l'ancien (celui avec la tasse de café), mais c'était peut être un poil trop sombre à la longue. Celui la ressemble beaucoup à celui que tu avais encore avant la tasse, mais le fond est moins bien, trop granuleux. 

Silicanto: Vachement sympa, quoi qu'un peu trop sombre (j'ai eu trop de desktop sombres et je m'y fait plus xD), rien de spécial à dire. Tout est cohérent et bien intégré. 

AnnC21: Très frais, mais comme j'aime pas les fleurs...(ni le printemps) xD

Sinon j'aimerais bien aussi savoir comment on fait ces superbes aperçus d'images, Wath dis nous tout ! 
Hop, je crois avoir enfin trouvé un desktop qui me plait (en même temps je dis ça à chaque fois, si ça se trouve dans 2 jours il aura déjà changé...): Avec dock ; sans dock.


----------



## wath68 (31 Mai 2010)

J'utilise PhotoStyler, super programme,
avec les effets "Cadre couleur", "Perspective" et Transparent" (pour l'ombre).





Have a good day.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Très joli AnnC21, tu vires le disque dur du bureau et c'est nickel .


----------



## Scalounet (31 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> J'utilise PhotoStyler, super programme,
> avec les effets "Cadre couleur", "Perspective" et Transparent" (pour l'ombre).
> 
> 
> ...



thanks a lot mister wath 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------




Severus Sereg a dit:


> Scalounet: Je préférais l'ancien (celui avec la tasse de café), mais c'était peut être un poil trop sombre à la longue. Celui la ressemble beaucoup à celui que tu avais encore avant la tasse, mais le fond est moins bien, trop granuleux.
> .../////........
> Hop, je crois avoir enfin trouvé un desktop qui me plait (en même temps je dis ça à chaque fois, si ça se trouve dans 2 jours il aura déjà changé...): Avec dock ; sans dock.




j'ai modifié la texture, effectivement c'était trop granuleux ! 

http://yfrog.com/0yscreencaptureerp



perso, je ne suis pas fan du genre de wall que tu as mis, et je comprendrais qu'il ne reste pas plus de 2 jours ! 

wath, dommage qu'en mode démo on ne puisse pas jouer avec le prog que tu nous a donné, comme toujours, quand il y a un prog sympa, c'est payant !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Wath: Merci pour le programme, dommage que ce soit pas gratuit comme le dit Scalounet.

Scalounet: On va dire que je suis chiant, mais à mon gout c'est devenu trop sombre, enfin, sinon c'est beaucoup mieux, mais pourquoi ne pas utiliser une texture genre papier ancien ? C'est une idée comme une autre, fait en ce que tu veux. xD 

Pour mon wall ben je sais pas, si je le change pas avant ce soir: \o/
T'aimes pas quoi en fait dans le wall ? (En ce moment je suis à fond dans ma période Portal, donc je veux absolument un wall portal. xD)


----------



## Christophe31 (31 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Comme d'hab ! :love:


----------



## wath68 (31 Mai 2010)

Ouais, tu ne pourrais pas nous faire un desk' pourri une fois?
Histoire de changer un peu, et qu'on puisse critiquer.


Concernant PhotoStyler, oui il est payant, j'ai oublié de le préciser.


----------



## Sicilianto (31 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Silicanto: Vachement sympa, quoi qu'un peu trop sombre (j'ai eu trop de desktop sombres et je m'y fait plus xD), rien de spécial à dire. Tout est cohérent et bien intégré.



C'est Sicilianto. Mais je t'en veux pas  Merci pour ton avis. Par contre j'ai une petite question. J'ai envie de centre mes icones, mais si je le fais avec la grille, elles sont légèrements excentrées, et si je le fais sans, pas difficile de bien se repérer. Y'a pas un moyen pour centrer les icones Facilement ? =D


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

Désolé Sicilianto, je sais pas pourquoi, je pensais au silicium... xD
Sinon même en modifiant la taille de la grille ça va pas ?


----------



## scherel (31 Mai 2010)

Petite mise à jour....

Juste fier d'avoir changé la police système (galère)

Homogenisation _Century Gothic_  :love:

http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/9368/moonwalkerc.png


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ouais, tu ne pourrais pas nous faire un desk' pourri une fois?
> Histoire de changer un peu, et qu'on puisse critiquer.





Christophe31 a dit:


> Comme d'hab ! :love:



Merci vous deux :love:.


----------



## Sicilianto (31 Mai 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Désolé Sicilianto, je sais pas pourquoi, je pensais au silicium... xD
> Sinon même en modifiant la taille de la grille ça va pas ?



Euh non. Mais je me suis servi de photoshop pour aligner le tout , plus de soucis now  Oui, j'suis minutieux


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci vous deux :love:.



Ya pas eu de changements 
Mais c'est très harmonieux quand même , bravo .


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2010)

J'ai changé le fond d'écran  et j'ai ouvert une image .

Edit : j'ai changé de chanson aussi .


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai changé le fond d'écran  et j'ai ouvert une image .
> 
> Edit : j'ai changé de chanson aussi .



C'est ce que j'appelle customiser avec parcimonie


----------



## Sicilianto (1 Juin 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Petite mise à jour....
> 
> Juste fier d'avoir changé la police système (galère)
> 
> ...



Une manip' pour ça, sous Snow Leopard ?


----------



## scherel (1 Juin 2010)

Sicilianto a dit:


> Une manip' pour ça, sous Snow Leopard ?



Désolé je suis resté sous Leopard...


Mais tu devrais trouver ton bonheur ici: http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16793121&p=1


----------



## wath68 (1 Juin 2010)

- Fond d'écran : Back to Space by Patrick Monkel (sur http://abduzeedo.com)


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Magnifique le Wall Wath68, c'est vraiment superbe, et le thème Bowtie s'y intègre très bien.


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juin 2010)

J'aime beaucoup ton desk wath, pour changer...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2010)

Euh...C'est la partie customisation ici, c'est pas la salle de jeu, tu as du te gourer de post. xD


----------



## cooltofchris (2 Juin 2010)

bonsoir a tous 
le dernier en date 
[url=http://skitch.com/christof/dg8mt/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch
bravo aux derniers, y a du sympa.


----------



## Scalounet (2 Juin 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> bonsoir a tous
> le dernier en date
> [url=http://skitch.com/christof/dg8mt/fullscreen]
> 
> ...



très sympa, et le dock est superbement bien intégré !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Vraiment superbe, tout est magnifiquement bien intégré comme Scalounet l'a déjà dit.
Comment fais tu pour décaler le dock vers la gauche ?


----------



## cooltofchris (2 Juin 2010)

merci à vous.
pour le dock à gauche avec onyx.
http://www.titanium.free.fr/pgs/french/apps.html


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Ah oui...J'avais complètement oublié que OnyX pouvait faire ça...
Merci 

Edit: Il est 4H00, je m'ennuie...Donc yop ! Nouveau desktop (l'autre aura pas tenu bien longtemps).  Les 4 derniers chiffres du score sont respectivement: La date et le mois (en deux chiffres chacun). 

Après j'ai pas trop envie de m'amuser à changer la police du mac...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Euh...C'est la partie customisation ici, c'est pas la salle de jeu, tu as du te gourer de post. xD



Le mec poste pas mal dans les coups de coeur.

Joli Wath !


----------



## scherel (2 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Après j'ai pas trop envie de m'amuser à changer la police du mac...




On ne t'oblige à rien


----------



## Scalounet (2 Juin 2010)

YOUPIIII !!  le soleil est reviendu ! 

http://yfrog.com/03screencapturebyp

faut bien s'amuser un peu


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Héhé le placement de l'heure à la iPhone.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> bonsoir a tous
> le dernier en date
> [url=http://skitch.com/christof/dg8mt/fullscreen]
> 
> ...



Quelqu'un connait le set d'icônes utilisées ici s'il vous plait ?


----------



## Pouasson (3 Juin 2010)

'scusez moi les gens, j'ai un trou de mémoire! 

Quelqu'un aurait-il le nom (ou directement un lien) pour des icônes de dock "écrites" (en noir et blanc de mémoire)?   

J'ai pas le courage, je l'avoue, de me refaire les 600 pages. :x


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2010)

Pour toi Poissondezil:
The Kobhens icon set
Basic5


----------



## cooltofchris (3 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Quelqu'un connait le set d'icônes utilisées ici s'il vous plait ?


il s agit de devine icon
http://ipapun.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2010)

Merci bien ^^

Nouveau desktop:
Capture 1
Capture 2

J'ai modifié la couleur du "surlignement" pour mieux correspondre au ton du wallpaper.
La pomme à été remplacée par un hexagone (j'adore cette figure géométrique).
Le Wall à été une composition d'un screenshot d'un teaser de Bioshock 2 et de celui-ci.
J'ai voulu afficher des informations avec geektool (comme la date) mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé de police qui ne dénature pas le wallpaper.

Celui la je le sens bien, quand j'ai fini la custo j'en avait pas déjà marre comme ca m'arrive souvent. xD


----------



## Aescleah (3 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Merci bien ^^
> 
> Nouveau desktop:
> Capture 1
> ...



J'adore ! Seul reproche que j'ai à faire, la barre de menus trop chargée à mon goût. Sinon bravo !


----------



## wath68 (3 Juin 2010)

Pareil.
J'adore les couleurs, ça rend bien.

Par contre, ce drapeau français dans la barre ...:sick:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2010)

Merci à vous deux, j'ai enlevé des éléments de la barre des menus (Growl, Quicksilver et Spaces).
Pour le drapeau français, c'est parce que en ce moment je joue pas mal à des petits jeux en flash, et souvent ils sont configurés pour un clavier Qwerty (donc touches W,A,S,D au lieu de Z,Q,S,D pour les déplacements), et donc ça me permet de changer rapidement de configuration clavier.


----------



## starck (4 Juin 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


> PS : qq'un aurait il la bonté d'âme de m'expliquer comment faire les jolis aperçus partiels (avec des pinces, inclinés and co ?)
> Merchi !



Pour les "pinces" voici les psd si ca intéresse toujours...

Pinces psd

Désolé pour le retard :rose:

Enjoy !


----------



## wath68 (4 Juin 2010)

*- Fond : Part of All by DreamerSeven (DeviantArt)*


----------



## Fìx (4 Juin 2010)

Très joli!  Tous mes Zapfino... laudissements!


----------



## wath68 (4 Juin 2010)

Excellent, merci, je cherchais justement le nom de la police que j'avais oublié.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2010)

Un peu contre saison ton wallpaper. xD
Mais très joli au demeurant, tout est très propre et sobre. 
(L'automne reste quand même la plus belle des saisons.)


----------



## wath68 (4 Juin 2010)

Thank you very much.

Bah, je ne suis pas du genre à coordonner mes fonds avec les saisons ou les fêtes (errrk les fonds de Noël).
C'est plus les couleurs et les textures qui m'ont interpellés.

J'hésitai entre celui que j'ai mis, et celui-là :




Un ancien fond utilisé par Macounette il me semble.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Perso, je préfère largement celui que tu as mis.


----------



## link.javaux (5 Juin 2010)

ça faisait longtemps...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

@ wath : Un lien pour le wall de macounett please ?
@link :,magnifique , en oarticulier la barre de taches .


----------



## wath68 (5 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ wath : Un lien pour le wall de macounett please ?


Here we go !

@ Link : Vraiment excellent.
J'adore ce fond que j'utilise aussi des fois, fan oblige.
Du même auteur, il y a aussi celui de Animals qui est génial.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Sublime Wath et Link .


----------



## wath68 (5 Juin 2010)

il m'a très très vite saoulé, le fond automnal.

J'essaie autre chose, plus dans le style minimal que j'aime.
Par contre, je cherche une police qui s'accorderait mieux que celle actuellement utilisée (Lucida grande, en l'occurence).
Si quelqu'un en connait une, je suis preneur. Merci.

*CLICK !*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Annnnh l'idée de l'heure et de la date est superbe !


----------



## Pouasson (5 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Pour toi Poissondezil:
> The Kobhens icon set
> Basic5




Thanx a lot.


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Juin 2010)

Changement de couleur.. S'accorde parfaitement avec le MacBook noir..


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juin 2010)

Quel modèle le macbook noir ?
Tu l'as eu combien ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Rien d'original .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Simple et efficace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Juin 2010)

un petit pour le week end.
[url=http://skitch.com/christof/dghjr/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juin 2010)

Nouveau fond d'écran




Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## HAL-9000 (6 Juin 2010)

Sympa le nom de tes disques iDuck


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Juin 2010)

petit  changement plus cohérent 
[url=http://skitch.com/christof/dgh2s/fullscreen]
	
 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Juin 2010)

Ouai y'pet'  ce fond d'ecran 
Par contre j'aime encore plus le precedent, un lien please ?


etienne000 a dit:


> Quel modèle le macbook noir ?
> Tu l'as eu combien ?


270 euros  _(1er model, voir mon wall)_


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Juin 2010)

@phil
http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/596129


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2010)

Sympa cooltofchris !


----------



## hOlivier (6 Juin 2010)

Miaou.

http://cl.ly/2157d8d9351f499143bf


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa cooltofchris !


merci


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Juin 2010)

Merci


----------



## wath68 (7 Juin 2010)

Ils sont très jolis vos desks sur cette page, bravo.

Et hop, un niou ...





Le fond : Desktop In The Morning by Soelu412 (DeviantArt)
Le script GeektTool pour les flux RSS : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/internet/display-recent-items-from-any-rss-feed/ (modifié pour lire le flux de http://descitations.net)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juin 2010)

:love: le desk et la citation !


----------



## Sylow (8 Juin 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> petit  changement plus cohérent
> [url=http://skitch.com/christof/dgh2s/fullscreen]
> 
> Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's [/URL]Skitch




tres jolie Corentin !


----------



## Pouasson (8 Juin 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Changement de couleur.. S'accorde parfaitement avec le MacBook noir..



C'est quoi ta police, enfin, tes icônes du Finder?  

J'aimerais bien me faire un truc sobre dans le genre pour mon MB noir. ^^


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Juin 2010)

Tu t'es trompé Sylow 
Et ouai Wath excellente la citation 

Poissondezil : J'ai pas compris ta question concernant la police/icone du Finder 
Pour le Dock en tous cas c'est juste Dragthing dans lequel je n'affiche que les noms d'applis..

?


----------



## Scalounet (8 Juin 2010)

mon ti new ! 

http://yfrog.com/5nscreencapturejyp


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> tres jolie Corentin !


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Juin 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> tres jolie Corentin !


euhh merci corentin


----------



## Sylow (9 Juin 2010)

Impossible d'éditer désolé .


----------



## Pouasson (9 Juin 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Poissondezil : J'ai pas compris ta question concernant la police/icone du Finder
> Pour le Dock en tous cas c'est juste Dragthing dans lequel je n'affiche que les noms d'applis..
> 
> ?



Effectivement, je voulais dire dock... mea maxi culpa :rose:

Mais j'ai un problème, j'arrive pas à le mettre bien au centre, Dragthing...


----------



## Selthis (9 Juin 2010)

Comme je suis toujours amoureux de cette superbe série, j'ai garde le même Desktop depuis longtemps, j'ai joué avec la classification périodique des éléments présente dans le générique de la série.

La classification périodique des éléments





By joffreyd at 2010-05-11


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2010)

Mon mien : 





J'espère que cela vous plaira .


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Juin 2010)

Poissondezil suffit de le glisser et tu verras un moment, ca va se caler un peu


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2010)

Sublime Dehors !


----------



## wath68 (10 Juin 2010)

i'm plussoie that.


----------



## bompi (10 Juin 2010)

Je dirais plutôt : _I'm plussoying that_.


----------



## starck (11 Juin 2010)




----------



## wath68 (11 Juin 2010)

Je trouve que les icônes-textes ne s'accordent pas trop bien avec un dock en 3D.
Ou alors il faudrait une police en 3D elle aussi, pour donner l'impression que les lettres sont posées sur le dock.

Concernant le fond, mouais bon, pas trop fan(boy).

Par contre, j'adore la barre des menus. La police est très élégante je trouve. Bravo.




bompi a dit:


> Je dirais plutôt : _I'm plussoying that_.


Oh, moi et la conjugaison des verbes imaginaires anglais ça fait deux.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

Un nouveau !






.


----------



## iMacounet (11 Juin 2010)

starck a dit:


>


 
J'adore.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Je trouve que les icônes-textes ne s'accordent pas trop bien avec un dock en 3D.
> Ou alors il faudrait une police en 3D elle aussi, pour donner l'impression que les lettres sont posées sur le dock.
> 
> Concernant le fond, mouais bon, pas trop fan(boy).
> ...



Je trouve aussi qu'avoir QUE du neutraface bah ça tue l'élégance de cette police .
De plus , comme tu l'as dit , un Dock 2D irait bien mieux , comme je l'avais fait avec les icones Gill Sans  .
Pour le fond , je trouve en effet que c'est trop FanBoy .


----------



## Gone (11 Juin 2010)

starck a dit:


>



Un lien stp ?


----------



## starck (11 Juin 2010)

Comme on dit "tous les gouts sont dans la nature", c est sympa d avoir réagit sur mon desk 

Si c est pour la wall, voila le lien iPhone 4

Enjoy !


----------



## Gone (11 Juin 2010)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## bou-cup (12 Juin 2010)

starck a dit:


>


Terriblement classe ! 
Les icones "text-only" c'est du fait maison ?
Ça fait un moment que je cherche un dock noir matte sans jamais le trouver, tu aurai un lien s'il te plait   ?


----------



## Zibiolo (12 Juin 2010)

J'adore Starck!  Super classe


----------



## starck (12 Juin 2010)

Zibiolo a dit:


> J'adore Starck!  Super classe





bou-cup a dit:


> Terriblement classe !



Merci 



bou-cup a dit:


> Les icones "text-only" c'est du fait maison ?
> Ça fait un moment que je cherche un dock noir matte sans jamais le  trouver, tu aurai un lien s'il te plait   ?



Pour les icons j ai pris la base de ces icons -> Basic5 Textual et j ai fais les miens avec la font neutra.

Pour le dock -> MiniLed

Enjoy !


----------



## JustMeJulien (12 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, un petit desktop tout nouveau tout propre :







Running


----------



## Ralph_ (12 Juin 2010)

très sympa

un lien pour le fond et le theme adium stp?


----------



## JustMeJulien (12 Juin 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> très sympa
> 
> un lien pour le fond et le theme adium stp?



Pas de soucis,

Fond d'Ecran : Wallpaper on CloudApp
Adium : Adium HUD Xtras


----------



## Azurreal (12 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir !

Voilà après un long moment d'absence, suite à quelque soucis sur mon MBP et autres.
Mais je suis revenu 

Soyez indulgent, j'ai l'impression d'avoir perdu la main 

Screen sur Cloud


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

_JustMeJulien: _Simple et efficace. C'est quoi le nom du pack d'icones comme celles de ton HD ? L'effet transparence est génial !  
Et sinon, par curiosité, c'est le logo de quelle application l'espèce de fleur à côté de MobileMe ? et celle de l'autre côté ? 

_MorPhiix:_ Je trouve les icônes du dock un peu dépareillées, sinon le reste est bien sympa.
J'adore le fond d'écran. Ca me fait penser aux personnages en cartons à assembler. ^^

J'ai également changé quelques petits trucs par-ci par-là: ICI
Tout à été trouvé sur DeviantArt, les icônes des volumes sont les "Cylinder Drives" et le fond d'écran "White Wood", j'ai juste rajouté les macros d'abeille car je trouvais ça un peu vide. ^^


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Je trouve les icônes du dock un peu dépareillées








 c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> c'est l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité.



On peut aussi dire de l'infirmerie .


----------



## wath68 (13 Juin 2010)

Je trouve personnellement que les icônes ne s'accordent pas trop mal ensemble. On a déjà vu pire.
J'aime bien le fond aussi, avec le petit personnage en carton.
Un peu de poésie dans ce monde brute ça ne fait pas de mal.

Mon niou (qui tient quand même depuis 3 jours)



- Fond : Stay Calm by Othum

Il ne faut pas que j'oublie Etienne, sinon il va bouder après 


etienne000 a dit:


> Un nouveau !


Je dirais juste, So Pure.


----------



## JustMeJulien (13 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> _JustMeJulien: _*Simple et efficace. C'est quoi le nom du pack d'icones comme celles de ton HD ? L'effet transparence est génial !
> Et sinon, par curiosité, c'est le logo de quelle application l'espèce de fleur à côté de MobileMe ? et celle de l'autre côté ? *
> 
> _MorPhiix:_ Je trouve les icônes du dock un peu dépareillées, sinon le reste est bien sympa.
> ...



Alors, l'icone du HD je ne sais plus, vraiment désolé, j'avais du la trouver sur deviantart.
Pour les logos, j'ai pas de mobile me mais je pense que tu confond avec celle de l'application cloudApp. Ce qui fait que les autres sont : dropbox (partages et stockage en ligne) a gauche et ClipMenu (conserve l'historique de tes cmd-c) a droite.
Voila !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Je trouve personnellement que les icônes ne s'accordent pas trop mal ensemble. On a déjà vu pire.
> J'aime bien le fond aussi, avec le petit personnage en carton.
> Un peu de poésie dans ce monde brute ça ne fait pas de mal.
> 
> ...



Merci !
Sans le dock , mon desk serait mieux , je sais  .
Le tient aussi est pas mal sauf peut-être la police de la phrase .
Sino, tu aimes mes trucs geektools ?


----------



## wath68 (13 Juin 2010)

Bah, ouais, j'ai même la flemme de changer la police de la citation.
Je vais voir si j'en ai une plus élégante en stock.

Tes trucs geekTool ?
Je n'ai jamais été vraiment fan de tout ces machins qui affichent la météo.
Faut dire aussi que je suis un privilégié, j'ai des fenêtres 

Sinon le reste est tip-top.


----------



## Kanaaky (13 Juin 2010)

@MorPhiix : Sympa, j'aime beaucoup. Tu pourrais nous donner un lien pour le fond d'écran et pour le skin bowtie ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Bah, ouais, j'ai même la flemme de changer la police de la citation.
> Je vais voir si j'en ai une plus élégante en stock.
> 
> Tes trucs geekTool ?
> ...



Essaie la Gill sans fin ou une neutraface , si tu la veux , tu me préviens , je te la file (Elle est payante).


----------



## Azurreal (13 Juin 2010)

@ Kanaaky : Merci beaucoup 
Pour le fond d'écran, c'est par ici : Dando with Flower​Et pour le skin Bowtie, ici : Clear 2.0​
Nouveau desk sous peu, juste le temps de reprendre mes marques


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)




----------



## Azurreal (13 Juin 2010)

Je pense que dans le genre épuré on ne peut pas faire mieux 
Enfin si, on peut mettre un fond blanc !
Tout ça pour dire que j'aime vraiment, peut-être la barre des menus transparente aurait été la bienvenue 

La seule chose qui me choque, c'est l'absence d'un dock :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2010)

J'y ai pensé à la barre transparente mais la petite icône Apple disparaît si je fais comme cela


----------



## Azurreal (13 Juin 2010)

Ah oui effectivement cela n'aurait pas été mieux 
Au pire il fallait mettre un pomme blanche ?


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Juin 2010)

rien de bien nouveau pour moi 
C est la première que tout est bien intégré je peux faire tourner mes wall toutes les minutes et ça tiens la route 
Pourvu que ça dure.


 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Azurreal (13 Juin 2010)

Wouahou !
Très belle compo Cooltofchris *0*
Peut être un peu trop de noir à mon gout, mais ça rend vraiment bien 
Un lien pour le wallpaper ?


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Juin 2010)

@morphiix merci
http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/608258


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Juin 2010)

Corentin, regarde ma pomme, je l'ai rapeticé aussi.. je concede que la tienne est superbe d'ailleurs. M'enfin si tu te trouves a aimer la mienne, elle est dans mon lien.

Et j'avais oublié de dire a Gone que j'aimais beaucoup sa composition, le fond est superbe (le geekisme ne tue pas, au contraire ici )


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Vraiment superbe CoolofChris, tout est vraiment bien parfaitement intégré.
C'est vrai que l'avantage de ce que tu as fait c'est que tu peux vraiment faire "tourner" tout les wallpapers comme tu dis. ^^


----------



## Ralph_ (14 Juin 2010)

les 2 petits derniers

un fortement inspiré de ce qui a été fait page précédente, le 2eme dans l'air du temps





[URL=http://img72.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran20100613210.png/]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Corentin, regarde ma pomme, je l'ai rapeticé aussi.. je concede que la tienne est superbe d'ailleurs. M'enfin si tu te trouves a aimer la mienne, elle est dans mon lien.



J'avais zappé ton astuce pour la barre des menus transparente :

1) C'est bien mieux pour mon desk
2) C'est bien mieux que l'option par défaut d'Apple pour rendre la barre des menus transparente

Merci 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Aescleah (14 Juin 2010)

Le petit dernier...





(Et merci à Wath pour PhotoStyler, ce soft est super .)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

C0rentin : C'est vide .
Alors , fais moi plaisir , mets un wallpaper , même rose avec un dock , mince alors .


----------



## Zibiolo (14 Juin 2010)

Sympa PhotoStyler en effet, je viens de jeter un oeil. Dommage que je n'aie pas quelques sousous à dépenser là maintenant


----------



## wath68 (14 Juin 2010)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Juin 2010)

Wow bien joli !
Sympa Aescleah 



C0rentin a dit:


> J'avais zappé ton astuce pour la barre des menus transparente :
> C'est bien mieux que l'option par défaut d'Apple pour rendre la barre des menus transparente


En effet


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2010)

_Aescleah_: Superbe, tout cela fait très "scientifique", on dirait une peinture asiatique d'une galaxie, les kanjis font très données mathématiques. Le tout est homogène est bien intégré, peut être juste la date et l'heure qui sont beaucoup trop grosses et pas forcement en accord avec le reste. 
Mais j'aime beaucoup. ^^
Par contre le cadre noir ca te donne pas l'impression que ca rétréci l'écran de ton MBP ?
J'avais un cadre noir sur un ancien desktop et ca me gênait beaucoup, j'avais l'impression de plus avoir un 13" mais encore plus petit. xD


----------



## Scalounet (15 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

^ Sympa .


----------



## wath68 (15 Juin 2010)

Petit délire  (ben oui, y'a que du foot à la tv, donc j'ai le temps)





Pour le fond, il se trouve sur le site que j'ai posté dans les coups de coeur.
Il faut encore que je trouve un flux rss intéressant (en anglais) pour le fait du jour.

Edit : et j'ai viré la date et l'heure de la barre des menus (trop la flemme de refaire une capture)


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2010)

Le fonc d'écran est magnifique !
J'adore cette DMC delorean !


----------



## scherel (15 Juin 2010)

Joli Wath !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2010)

Super wath Les "current" et "backtime" sont le petit plus. 

Edit - J'en ai eu marre de mon wall (les abeilles sont superbes en elles même cependant), je suis donc revenu à un ancien:
Very Large Array field (dock) - Very Large Array field (sans dock)


----------



## Ralph_ (16 Juin 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Petit délire  (ben oui, y'a que du foot à la tv, donc j'ai le temps)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


très original, j'adore


----------



## palmagora (16 Juin 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour le fond, il se trouve sur le site que j'ai posté dans les coups de coeur.
> Il faut encore que je trouve un flux rss intéressant (en anglais) pour le fait du jour.



Comment fais tu pour le current et le back ? Et pour le fond impossible de le trouver autrement qu'avec la DeLorean en tout petit... Tu aurais un lien ?

Mille mercis


----------



## Pouasson (16 Juin 2010)

Un p'tit truc sobre, sans prétention, et pompé avec des walls de ce fil...


----------



## wath68 (16 Juin 2010)

Merci à tous.



palmagora a dit:


> Comment fais tu pour le current et le back ? Et pour le fond impossible de le trouver autrement qu'avec la DeLorean en tout petit... Tu aurais un lien ?
> 
> Mille mercis


Pour le fond : catégorie Movies / View all subcategories / Back to the Future (qui, curieusement, se trouve après X-Men dans la liste lol) et tu tombes sur ça:
http://wall.alphacoders.com/index.php?s=Movie&su=Back to the Future

Pour le "current" et le "backintime", 2 nouveaux shell GeekTool,
cochez "Overide Text" et inscrire ce que tu veux dans la case adjacente.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2010)

Tu l'aimes vraiment ce site .


----------



## wath68 (16 Juin 2010)

Pas plus qu'un autre.
C'est juste le premier que je vois avec autant de fonds d'assez bonne qualité et pas vus sur d'autres sites.


----------



## Scalounet (17 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2010)

:love:

Très original !


----------



## Venturo (18 Juin 2010)

J'assume 

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/822/capturedcran20100618160.png


----------



## Kanaaky (18 Juin 2010)

@ Scalounet : J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## scherel (18 Juin 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


>




Bien joué l'ami ! Ce shot résume ce thread 


New Shot  -->  http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/2294/sand.png


----------



## F118I4 (19 Juin 2010)

Je sais pas si vous avez vu le billet sur les interfaces sur notre site.
Enfin voilà je trouve que niveau interface on est revenu à Tiger.
iTunes, Safari, le Finder etc... Plus rien ne s' accord ça me saoule comme ci on allait réinstaller l' utilitaire (je me souviens plus du nom) qui uniformisait les interfaces (deux styles au choix aqua et métal)...
Perso cela me gêne, j' aime bien quant c' est uniforme et tout monde sait que les thèmes et les Maj système ne font pas bon ménage!
La promesse de Leopard ne tient plus avec SL (uniformisation des interfaces), dommage!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Je ne vois pas ou est le problème , cela permet d'identifier clairement le logiciel qu'on utilise.
Je trouve seulement les barres aqua moches , préférant celles que corentin utilise (et dont je ne me souviens plus du nom).


----------



## hOlivier (19 Juin 2010)

Fait à partir d'un fond d'écran et d'un thème bowtie du sujet "coup de coeur"

http://up.holivier.me/bebbd341.png

Oui je sais, la barre de menu est trop chargée :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas ou est le problème , cela permet d'identifier clairement le logiciel qu'on utilise.
> Je trouve seulement les barres aqua moches , préférant celles que corentin utilise (et dont je ne me souviens plus du nom).



Ça ?





Enfin maintenant j'utilise une barre transparente.



saint_shaka a dit:


> Je sais pas si vous avez vu le billet sur les interfaces sur notre site.
> Enfin voilà je trouve que niveau interface on est revenu à Tiger.
> iTunes, Safari, le Finder etc... Plus rien ne s' accord ça me saoule comme ci on allait réinstaller l' utilitaire (je me souviens plus du nom) qui uniformisait les interfaces (deux styles au choix aqua et métal)...
> Perso cela me gêne, j' aime bien quant c' est uniforme et tout monde sait que les thèmes et les Maj système ne font pas bon ménage!
> La promesse de Leopard ne tient plus avec SL (uniformisation des interfaces), dommage!



Au moins avec Tiger on avait ShapeShifter avec pleins de jolis thèmes, alors que depuis Leopard c'est la galère on a eu des vaporwares comme Façade qui aurait pris le relais de ShapeShifter dont on espère toujours une mise à jour mais je crois qu'on n'est pas prêt de la voir. Il y'a eu Magnifique pour Leopard sympa sans plus.

Comme maintenant les ressources sont éparpillés un peu partout artfile.bin sartfile.bin et extras.rsrc et que d'autres éléments se trouvent codés ou bien dans des endroits un peu space ça devient très difficile et décourageant de créer des thèmes. 

J'attend Gaia 10 pour Snow Leopard (oui c'est assez original de mêler custo et écologie voir politique).

Comme je le disais j'aime bien l'interface Aqua mais un nouveau thème des graphistes de chez Apple pourrait-être pas mal. 10 ans d'Aqua ça fait long quand même.

L'utilitaire que tu cherches au fait se nomme UNO.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Oui , c'est bien ça .
Par contre , tu me déçois car je vois ta deuxième faute d'orthographe de ta vie C0rentin .


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

:rose: je suis très loin d'être parfait.


----------



## wath68 (19 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'attend Gaia 10 pour Snow Leopard (oui c'est assez original de mêler custo et écologie voir politique)


Pareil, j'attend.

:love::love::love:


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Juin 2010)

Superbe scherel !


C0rentin a dit:


> Comme je le disais j'aime bien l'interface Aqua mais un nouveau thème des graphistes de chez Apple pourrait-être pas mal. 10 ans d'Aqua ça fait long quand même


Surtout pour une entreprise qui se veut innovatrice. La difference evolution-exterieur et evolution-interieur est choquante chez Apple.. Mais comme ils l'ont dit, cette année etait pour iOS4 (ils parlent des 5 dernieres annees je crois en fait )
Moi ce avec quoi j'ai du mal ce sont les boutons tricolors et la barre de defilement en verre transparent. Un peu kitch a mes yeux..


saint_shaka a dit:


> Je sais pas si vous avez vu le billet sur les interfaces sur notre site[...]Plus rien ne s' accord ça me saoule


Suis d'accord..


----------



## Kanaaky (19 Juin 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Superbe scherel !
> Moi ce avec quoi j'ai du mal ce sont les boutons tricolors et la barre de defilement en verre transparent. Un peu kitch a mes yeux..



Moi en tant que futur switcher j'ai hate d'avoir cet interface sous les yeux. Marre de Windaube XP, Vista, Seven...


----------



## starck (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2010)

Nice !


----------



## Scalounet (19 Juin 2010)




----------



## scherel (19 Juin 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


>



Je suis fan ! un lien pour le fond stp?


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Juin 2010)

excusez ma petite parenthèse dans ce sujet, mais qu'est-ce que Gaia 10 au juste ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Un thème et autres ressources comme icônes, fonds d'écran, skin pour Bowtie, etc ...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

A préciser que d'après ce que j'ai compris c'est à tendance écolo ou un truc du genre faut sauver la planète en faisant des beaux skins. ^^


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Rien de compliqué , passé à Google chrome et je suis assez étonné par sa rapidité !







.


----------



## F118I4 (20 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci j' ai essayé le thème mais j' ai pas accroché.
Mais je vais quand même installer un thème vu qu' il y a de beaux thèmes.


----------



## AnnC21 (20 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'avais zappé ton astuce pour la barre des menus transparente :
> 
> 1) C'est bien mieux pour mon desk
> 2) C'est bien mieux que l'option par défaut d'Apple pour rendre la barre des menus transparente
> ...



J'adore le wall, un tit lien ? 

Sinon mon actuel...






(Photo faite le WE dernier)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juin 2010)

Comme je sais plus où je l'ai trouvé je te le mets ici.


----------



## Scalounet (20 Juin 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Je suis fan ! un lien pour le fond stp?



http://nucu.ro/displayimage.php?album=4&pos=2


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Juin 2010)

Sympa AnnC21.. tu pourrais nous donner ta superbe photo ?


----------



## Ralph_ (21 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça ?


j'aime bien ce thème mais impossible de mettre l'heure en blanc ainsi que les icones FB, DropBox et twitterific


----------



## numsix (21 Juin 2010)

j'ai changé de shell. Je suis passé de bash à zsh. Ceci est le résultat de mon excitation


----------



## Pouasson (21 Juin 2010)

Ouah le geek en puissance.


----------



## HAL-9000 (21 Juin 2010)

C'est vrai que ça fait très geek... Pourquoi se simplifier la vie quand on peut aisément la complexifié, hein ?


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Juin 2010)

j'utilise pour le moment istats menu pour la date en blanc et j'ai fait une impasse sur le temps de la batterie...mais après les 14 jours, ça m'énerverai de l'acheter que pour ça...


----------



## Sylow (22 Juin 2010)

J'aime beaucoup l'association bleue/noir


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2010)

Wé sympa !


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Juin 2010)

merci, je pense qu'effectivement il va rester un petit moment celui la, aucune envie d'y toucher ou d'y rajouter quoi que ce soit!

J'ai juste changer le dock entre temps pour un mat


----------



## Gone (22 Juin 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> j'utilise pour le moment istats menu pour la date en blanc et j'ai fait une impasse sur le temps de la batterie...mais après les 14 jours, ça m'énerverai de l'acheter que pour ça...



Un pti lien stp ?


----------



## starck (22 Juin 2010)

C est du basique...


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Juin 2010)

Gone a dit:


> Un pti lien stp ?


http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper_beta/details/1787/eye_on_the_world.html


----------



## scherel (23 Juin 2010)

On ressort les vieux dossiers....

 http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/7635/oldpa.png


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juin 2010)

scherel a dit:


> On ressort les vieux dossiers....
> 
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/7635/oldpa.png



Quand les vieux dossiers sont de beaux dossiers... :love:


----------



## Rémi M (23 Juin 2010)

Un petit retour, cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté ici


----------



## Ralph_ (23 Juin 2010)

scherel a dit:


> On ressort les vieux dossiers....
> 
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/7635/oldpa.png


 superbe


----------



## arno1x (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
un petit retour à Gaïa, ça fait un moment que je l'ai comme thème mais j'aime toujours.
bonne soirée.
arno


----------



## starck (24 Juin 2010)

scherel a dit:


> On ressort les vieux dossiers....
> 
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/7635/oldpa.png



J'adore, je le trouve splendide ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

_Scherel_: Superbe et très épuré, ca donne envie de s'assoir sur le mac. xD
_Rémi M:_ Sympa, j'aime bien les couleurs, mais je trouve que iStat est de trop et encombre tout (après c'est que mon avis). ^^

Hop, mon nouveau desktop.
Le wall est une photo satellite de Valles Marineris, les icônes du dock sont les Balloon Icons (sur DA) et le dock est Notorious Dock (sur DA aussi).


----------



## scherel (24 Juin 2010)

Merci à vous


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> _Scherel_: Superbe et très épuré, ca donne envie de s'assoir sur le mac. xD
> _Rémi M:_ Sympa, j'aime bien les couleurs, mais je trouve que iStat est de trop et encombre tout (après c'est que mon avis). ^^
> 
> Hop, mon nouveau desktop.
> Le wall est une photo satellite de Valles Marineris, les icônes du dock sont les Balloon Icons (sur DA) et le dock est Notorious Dock (sur DA aussi).



Wallpaper horrible.
Icônes horribles.
Dock horrible.
Trop d'icônes dans la barre de taches.

Le wall ne s'accorde pas du tout avec les icônes , et le dock.

Bref , je ne suis pas fan , c'est pas assez cohérent dans l'ensemble à mon gout.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2010)

Patate 

Sinon sympa Arno .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Wallpaper horrible.
> Icônes horribles.
> Dock horrible.
> Trop d'icônes dans la barre de taches.
> ...



Un peu rustre et pas très sympathique (si t'aimes pas Mars j'y peux rien).
Le dock chacun ses gouts, j'aime bien l'effet verre et j'apprécie aussi beaucoup les icônes.
Mais tu as raison sur le fait que la menu bar soit trop encombrée et que ce ne soit pas cohérent. ^^

De toute façon j'ai changé de desktop en tombant sur un wall sur DA:




Le wall s'appelle Forsaken (trouvé sur DA donc), les icônes sont celles du set Black n' White (sur DA toujours) et le thème Bowtie c'est HUD (Comme par hasard sur DA xD).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Je ne vois pas en quoi ce n'est pas sympathique.
Si ca ne l'était pas , je ferrais les mêmes remarques que tu as pu faire (dire qu'un desk était de la merde ou que C0rentin , était un troll (ce qu'il faut faire car il est toujours objectif avec les autres) ,ca , ce n'est pas sympathique 

Maintenant , il est bien ton desk mais les icones de la barres de tache sont vraiment pas assorties au reste (qui est noir et blanc , je le rappelle).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

On va pas reparler de cette histoire sinon on va encore foutre la merde sur le forum etc. ^^
Surtout que c'est réglé depuis longtemps (d'une manière ou d'une autre) et que peut importe ce que je dis vous déformez tout...

Pour la barre des taches la batterie devient entièrement noire quand je suis sur batterie (donc ça gène pas), en fait y a que la météo qui est en couleur, mais si je la met en noir et blanc je verrais plus rien. xD
Il me reste plus qu'a trouver des devices en noir et blanc.


----------



## Aescleah (25 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> Pour la barre des taches la batterie devient entièrement noire quand je suis sur batterie (donc ça gène pas), en fait y a que la météo qui est en couleur, mais si je la met en noir et blanc je verrais plus rien. xD
> Il me reste plus qu'a trouver des devices en noir et blanc.



Ou alors, si tu tiens vraiment à toutes ces infos (niveau de batterie, météo, etc) tu utilises des widgets via Dashboard et tu bazardes tout de ta barre de menus. Comme ça tout est clean, et tu as toujours un accès facile aux infos dont tu as besoin.


----------



## scherel (25 Juin 2010)

New Update. 

Je découvre Spotlight aussi  qui en fait est très bien. Seul problème il est pas trop "customizable".

Mise à jour du dock, alignement etc...

http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/4548/cleand.png


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Juin 2010)

Wow splendide !!
T'as deja dit comment tu as mis spotlight en noir ?


----------



## scherel (25 Juin 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Wow splendide !!
> 
> T'as deja dit comment tu as mis spotlight en noir ?



Merci Phil 

Le hic c'est que je me souviens plus 
Je pense que c'est le même fichier que le highlight (quand la souris passe sur un élément quand tu séléctionne un menu déroulant depuis la menubar par exemple)

C'est un fichier accessible dans le _Sartfile.bin_, tu le connais bien  Mais par contre je peux pas te dire lequel c'est, ça dépend de ton système d'exploitation.
Il y a une liste pour le Sartfile de 10.5 ici : http://macthemes.net/wiki/10.5_SArtFile.bin


----------



## wath68 (25 Juin 2010)




----------



## scherel (25 Juin 2010)

@: Wath

Joli !  On ne peut rien dire devant ce SS on risque de trahir Confucius...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Sympa les deux derniers .


----------



## Fìx (25 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> On va pas reparler de cette histoire sinon on va encore foutre la merde sur le forum etc. ^^
> Surtout que c'est réglé depuis longtemps (d'une manière ou d'une autre) et que peut importe ce que je dis vous déformez tout...



N'empêche que ton desk, etienne a raison et j'l'ai trouvé très poli, c'est de la grosse merde.


----------



## HAL-9000 (25 Juin 2010)

Même la merde a du goût.... paraît-il...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

HAL-9000 a dit:


> Même la merde a du goût.... paraît-il...



Alors c'est quoi  ?
De la merde avec le nez bouché  ?


----------



## clampin (25 Juin 2010)

Voici mon nouveau bureau sur mon nouveau mac...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

Wow , on se croirait sous windows .
Enfin , ce sont tes débuts , tu es pardonné .


----------



## wath68 (25 Juin 2010)

Il manque iChat sur le doc... ha non, au temps pour moi, il y est.
Bon ben tout le monde est présent alors.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2010)

De toute manière , il va faire comme toi : Abandonner le dock :'(.
Vive le dock .


----------



## HAL-9000 (26 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Wow , on se croirait sous windows .
> Enfin , ce sont tes débuts , tu es pardonné .



Parce que Windows c'est pire qu'iOS ?


----------



## bompi (26 Juin 2010)

Ce serait sympa d'éviter de polluer un fil de plus.


----------



## Scalounet (26 Juin 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

Quelle horreur ce wall , sinon le reste est sympa !


----------



## Scalounet (26 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Quelle horreur ce wall , sinon le reste est sympa !



moi aussi j'aime bien ce wall


----------



## numsix (26 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> N'empêche que ton desk, etienne a raison et j'l'ai trouvé très poli, c'est de la grosse merde.



J'interviens plus ou moins rarement, mais je trouve ça nul de juger un desk comme ça. Pourquoi un tel jugement de valeur ? La customisation c'est avant tout un moyen pour l'utilisateur de se sentir bien avec son ordi. L'utilisateur aime le dock? Ben ma fois, qu'il utilise le dock. Il trouve plus pratique d'avoir des icônes dans la barre des menus ? Ben qu'il en ait.

C'est un peu facile finalement de balancer des desks dits "minimalistes" sans aucune icônes, sans aucune fenêtres d'ouverte, sans aucunes informations sur la façon dont on utilise son ordinateur ainsi customisé et après critiquer un dock un peu trop surchargé, ....

Je suis un des plus grand admirateurs des desks minimalistes, mais faut pas non plus sacrifier l'utile à l'agréable. On oublie trop souvent que l'ordinateur est un outil et pas un tableau. Alors, traiter un desk de grosse merde, c'est un jugement de valeur un peu con. Il y a des gens qu utilisent la souris, alors le dock a toute sa place. Moi j'aime utiliser le clavier, alors le dock je men tape. Vivons heureux dans la différence. 

Voilà, c'est tout ce que j'avais à dire, ....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

@ numsix :



Severus Sereg a dit:


> Un problème C0rentin ? On peut pas informer quelqu'un de l'existence de quelque chose ?
> Si ca peut lui éviter de payer 12 euros pour un jeu mais plutôt de payer 20 pour 5 jeux...
> 
> Enfin bref, on va pas s'éterniser la-dessus.
> ...


----------



## Fìx (26 Juin 2010)

numsix a dit:


> J'interviens plus ou moins rarement, mais je trouve ça nul de juger un desk comme ça.



C'est pas _mon_ genre..... mais _le sien_! 

Relis l'historique de ses messages dans ce sujet, à l'époque où il arrivait tout fraichement sur ce forum, tu comprendras mieux! 

Perso, le mien, c'est vraiment de la merde estétiquement!  .. L'est juste TRÈS fonctionnel et pis c'est tout!  (et oui, je bosse là dessus aussi...  accessoirement!  ) Et en fait, m'en fous de ceux des autres.... Certains me plaisent beaucoup, d'autres moins, mais chacun fait c'qu'il veut, j'suis d'accord!  ... Juste là, sans déconner, et même si c'était avant tout pour rendre la monnaie à l'autre asticot à la base, j'le trouve tout de même carrément dégueulasse... Mais ce n'est que mon point de vue!  ... Celà dit, j'aurai _jamais_ dit ça, sans connaitre l'historique que je t'invite à découvrir plus haut...


----------



## numsix (26 Juin 2010)

Je comprends pas trop, ... Mais bon, c'est pas grave. Juste ça me met à l'aise ce genre de critique. Si je poste un desk ici, c'est que je l'ai testé, qu'il me plaît et me convient. On peut bien sûr me dire qu'on n'aime pas, mais pas que je devrais faire ci ou ça, ou que c'est de la grosse merde. Ca vaut pour Fix, et ça vaut pour Severus Sereg, ....


----------



## Fìx (26 Juin 2010)

numsix a dit:


> Je comprends pas trop ... [...]



Le monsieur [MOI] te dit qu'il est *D'ACCORD*! :mouais:

... Que ce n'est pas son genre de faire ça, mais qu'il répondait à la manière du berger [MOI TOUJOURS] à la bergère...[SEVERUS SEREG]

Et que si tu ne comprends pas, tant pis en fait........ :sleep:


----------



## numsix (26 Juin 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Le monsieur [MOI] te dit qu'il est *D'ACCORD*! :mouais:
> 
> ... Que ce n'est pas son genre de faire ça, mais qu'il répondait à la manière du berger [MOI TOUJOURS] à la bergère...[SEVERUS SEREG]
> 
> Et que si tu ne comprends pas, tant pis en fait........ :sleep:



En fait je repondais à etienne0000, ... Pas besoin de devenir antipathique, ....


----------



## Fìx (26 Juin 2010)

numsix a dit:


> En fait je repondais à etienne0000, ... Pas besoin de devenir antipathique, ....



Excuse moi alors, t'as du faire une faute de frappe :



numsix a dit:


> Ca vaut pour *Fix*, et ça vaut pour Severus Sereg, ....




Mais c'est à toi de destresser l'ami....... Tu pensais que c'était de premier degré (le coup du "c'est de la merde ton desk"), je t'explique (etienne aussi) que s'en était du second, et tu continues à croire que c'est du premier....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

@Numsix , je me suis trompé de post , lis ce qu'il y a en dessous .



Severus Sereg a dit:


> Regal Blunt: Tu postes bien ici pour qu'on te donne notre avis sur ton desktop non ? C'est ce que j'ai fait et de manière constructive, mais si tu veux que je soit clair: je pense que c'est de la merde, comme ca ton message sera justifié.
> 
> C0rentin: Je ne vais pas te répondre, on nourrit pas les trolls sur les forums.
> 
> ...





Severus Sereg a dit:


> Wath68: N'empêche que le logo de MagicPrefs ressemble beaucoup à une batterie quasiment à plat. xD
> 
> Regal Blunt: Tu dis toi même que le but est d'avoir un desktop dépouillé...Sauf que tu es en contradiction avec toi même en mettant des geeklets surdimensionnés...
> 
> ...


----------



## numsix (26 Juin 2010)

Allez je comprends maintenant. On fait la paix Fix ?


----------



## Fìx (26 Juin 2010)

Severus Sereg a dit:


> *Bon, je vais pas perdre de temps avec un merdeux dans ton genre...
> Tu postes un desktop, je suis sympa je te file mon avis et tu es pas content...
> Si tu acceptes pas les critiques retourne dans les jupons de ta mère.
> Si t'as d'autres trucs à me dire abstiens toi.
> ...




J'adore ces passages!    _(mis en valeur avec ma mise en forme!   )_




numsix a dit:


> Allez je comprends maintenant. On fait la paix Fix ?



Ah mais y'a pas de soucis!  J'ai rien contre toi (au contraire d'ailleurs! J'adore toujours tes desk!  Tu vois, comme quoi j'critique jamais d'habitude! Même en bien! :rateau:  )


J'voulais que tu comprennes c'est tout! Et c'est fait!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

En tout cas je vous remercie de m'être ranger à mes côtés suite à l'embrouille avec lui, ça fait plaisir .




numsix a dit:


> C'est un peu facile finalement de balancer des desks dits "minimalistes" sans aucune icônes, sans aucune fenêtres d'ouverte, sans aucunes informations sur la façon dont on utilise son ordinateur ainsi customisé et après critiquer un dock un peu trop surchargé, ....


----------



## numsix (26 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> corentin screenshot



Bien vu 

Elle est passée où la barre des menus ? 

Pour la peine voici le mien avec plein de couleurs. Je suis emacs à fond pour l'instant, ....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juin 2010)

MagicMenu.


----------



## arno1x (27 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sinon sympa Arno .



merci C0rentin, à bientôt 
arno

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h24 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> En tout cas je vous remercie de m'être ranger à mes côtés suite à l'embrouille avec lui, ça fait plaisir .



alors là chapeau, j'aime.


----------



## arno1x (27 Juin 2010)

pour la peine... mais je garde la barre des menus.


----------



## wath68 (27 Juin 2010)

Bien joué, les Gaia-guys.
Très joli.


Allez hop, encore un vieux-new ...


----------



## Calderan (27 Juin 2010)

Ca fait longtemps que je n'avais rien changé sur le mien, là j'ai décidé d'épurer au maximum


----------



## Aescleah (27 Juin 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> Ca fait longtemps que je n'avais rien changé sur le mien, là j'ai décidé d'épurer au maximum



Sublime, même si le wall "pique" un peu


----------



## Ralph_ (27 Juin 2010)

sympa Calderan

tu y gagnerai en utilisant les icones N/B pour dropbox


----------



## Aescleah (27 Juin 2010)

Le petit dernier...



​


----------



## o-sensei51 (27 Juin 2010)

Calderan et Aescleah, auriez vous un lien pour reccupérer vos wallpapers ?

Je cherche un wallpaper "japonisant" et "bouddhiste" pour mon macbook


----------



## Aescleah (27 Juin 2010)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Calderan et Aescleah, auriez vous un lien pour reccupérer vos wallpapers ?
> 
> Je cherche un wallpaper "japonisant" et "bouddhiste" pour mon macbook



Le mien est disponible par ici.


----------



## Scalounet (27 Juin 2010)

encore et encore et enc....


----------



## Calderan (28 Juin 2010)

o-sensei51 a dit:


> Calderan et Aescleah, auriez vous un lien pour reccupérer vos wallpapers ?
> 
> Je cherche un wallpaper "japonisant" et "bouddhiste" pour mon macbook



il se trouve par là : http://nxxos.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d12mftk





Scalounet a dit:


> encore et encore et enc....



D'habitude je ne suis vraiment pas fan des walls avec voitures, mais celui-là je l'aime bien 
On peut avoir le lien?

Par contre je n'aime pas trop la police utilisée pour la date et l'heure. Je la trouve trop pixelisée. Personnellement j'aurais joué avec quelque chose de plus "arrondi" comme police.


----------



## Scalounet (28 Juin 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> .../....
> 
> D'habitude je ne suis vraiment pas fan des walls avec voitures, mais celui-là je l'aime bien
> On peut avoir le lien?
> ...



tout a fait d'accord avec la police (qui a été changée)... pour le wall, il s'agit d'une sculpture, tu peux l'avoir ici


----------



## Calderan (28 Juin 2010)

Je ne suis pas sûr de poser ma question au bon endroit, mais je suis sûr qu'elle sera lue par les personnes les plus aptes à me répondre ^^

Comment peut-on supprimer le fond du dock ? 
J'aimerais laisser juste les icônes sur le wallpaper mais je n'y arrive pas.

Please help me


----------



## Scalounet (28 Juin 2010)

un minimum de recherche t'aurait permis de trouver ça..... 

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/petit-rappel-pour-un-dock-100-transparent-271403.html


----------



## Scalounet (28 Juin 2010)

je m'amuse !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2010)

Sympa les derniers !

Wath et moi sommes né le même jour, les bons quoi .


----------



## wath68 (28 Juin 2010)

Voilà. Tout est dit. Y'a rien à rajouter.











(the banana-dancers return)

P.S : le wall' de Scalounet est terrible, j'adore.


----------



## Calderan (28 Juin 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> un minimum de recherche t'aurait permis de trouver ça.....
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/petit-rappel-pour-un-dock-100-transparent-271403.html



J'avais effectivement trouver ce sujet (mea culpa j'aurais du le préciser) mais la manip ne semble pas marcher sur snow Léo car mon dock est toujours là. Mais merci quand même. Je vais continuer mes investigations. Je laisse le sujet revenir à son cours normal


----------



## drake94 (28 Juin 2010)

J'aime beaucoup ton theme AnnC21, tu fait ça avec aqua extreme 3? faudrait que je m'y mette moi a faire des themes je connais rien dans ce domaine...


----------



## yoyocaesar (29 Juin 2010)

Bonjour a vous, quelqu'un serait me dire comment changer l'apparence d'un "simple dock" j'entends par la virer le contour et mettre un fond plus sombre (et non pas le rendre transparent), existe-t-il une application pour ca (avec candybar pas moyen de trouver en tout cas) ou faut-il le faire manuellement ? 
Désolé de poser la question dans ce fil mais je me vois mal créer un nouveau sujet pour quelque chose d'aussi anodin


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juin 2010)

yoyocaesar a dit:


> Bonjour a vous, quelqu'un serait me dire comment changer l'apparence d'un "simple dock" j'entends par la virer le contour et mettre un fond plus sombre (et non pas le rendre transparent), existe-t-il une application pour ca (avec candybar pas moyen de trouver en tout cas) ou faut-il le faire manuellement ?
> Désolé de poser la question dans ce fil mais je me vois mal créer un nouveau sujet pour quelque chose d'aussi anodin




je pense que cela peut peut-être t'aider !  http://forums.macg.co/customisation/changez-la-couleur-de-votre-dock-302221.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h39 ----------

mon petit dernier (un peu plus classe) 

je sais, il y a 2 fois l'heure, mais je la laisse dans la menubar car j'aime bien l'avoir en visuel permanent.


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juin 2010)

j'ai rajouté un petit truc en plus pour faire encore plus classe ! (bébé s'amuse)


----------



## wath68 (29 Juin 2010)

 Tapisserie : Till Down by VictorVoznyuk (DeviantArt)


----------



## Pouasson (29 Juin 2010)

Baaaaaah, le wall Windaube... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Mouais , faut vraiment penser à microsoft pour se dire fenêtre = microsoft..
Très sympa , wath .
Je trouve la texture et la couleur du wall sublimes !


----------



## Calderan (30 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mouais , faut vraiment penser à microsoft pour se dire fenêtre = microsoft..
> Très sympa , wath .
> Je trouve la texture et la couleur du wall sublimes !



La forme de l'ombre de la fenêtre un peu inclinée fait quand même penser au logo windaube :lol:

Sinon, petite modif sur le mien maintenant qu'on m'a aidé à mettre le dock en transparent   (et oui, je n'arrive vraiment pas à me passer du dock)


----------



## Pouasson (30 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mouais , faut vraiment penser à microsoft pour se dire fenêtre = microsoft..



C'est pas comme si fallait prendre tous mes posts au sérieux, notamment quand y'a un "", m'enfin bon...


----------



## alloja (30 Juin 2010)

Rien de spécial, juste le dock


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Au boulot, remarquez que j'ai gardé l'heure, normal quoi c'est un boulot


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

Magnifique !
Un lien pour le wall et les icones finder plus safari ?
Merci !


Ps : c'est quoi ton boulot ?


----------



## Scalounet (30 Juin 2010)

&#12411;&#12425;&#31169;&#12398;&#22721;&#32025;


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Magnifique !
> Un lien pour le wall et les icones finder plus safari ?
> Merci !
> 
> ...



En regardant le Dock tu devrais deviner 

Fond d'écran, l'icône de Process que j'utilise pour le Finder, Safari.


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Juin 2010)

Ah ben ya pas que moi qui me suis remis au dock..

Sympa Scalounet 





(je sais j'ai fait mieux.., mais j'etais pas feignant a l'epoque)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> En regardant le Dock tu devrais deviner
> 
> Fond d'écran, l'icône de Process que j'utilise pour le Finder, Safari.



Merci , tu bosses dans la créa ? 

Phil : Pas fan de la texture 'alu'


----------



## wath68 (30 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> En regardant le Dock tu devrais deviner


Démineur ?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2010)

À mes heures perdues oui, je livre également des nems .


----------



## Aescleah (30 Juin 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> À mes heures perdues oui, je livre également des nems .



En termes plus explicites, il fait du trafic d'enfants chinois.


----------



## Scalounet (30 Juin 2010)

merci Phil ! 

bon j'ai changé, et je crois que je vais rester avec celui-ci quelques temps, je le trouve vraiment sympa, reste plus qu'a modifier 2/3 trucs !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Sympa Scalounet .


----------



## Scalounet (1 Juillet 2010)

'rci C0rentin, c'est en partie grace a toi puisque ce (petit) wall était dans ton lien   Safari 

malgrés la faible def, ça rend plutôt bien sur mon MBB et c'est encore plus joli la nuit !


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2010)

Le Dock .


----------



## Scalounet (1 Juillet 2010)

Ça, pour du Dock c'est du Dock ! 

on dirait que la poubelle va tomber, j'espère qu'elle n'est pas trop remplie ?


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Juillet 2010)

Bon j'ai deja changé.. mais je suis content de retrouver le Dock..
Dragthing est cependant toujours en fond pour lancer mes apps 





Desole pour le bordel mais trop la flemme..


----------



## Aescleah (1 Juillet 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Desole pour le bordel mais trop la flemme..



Au moins, tu as fait l'effort de censurer les éléments pouvant heurter la sensibilité des plus jeunes


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Juillet 2010)

C'est juste le soft d'un pote qui n'a encore meme pas le droit de porter le nom qu'il a (copyright etc).. mais je suis en train de le tester et j'espere qu'il sera dispo rapidement car ca peut interesser pour la custo


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

On sait tous que tu bosses pour microsoft , fais pas le gentil .


----------



## scherel (2 Juillet 2010)

http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/60/figure.png


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bon j'ai deja changé.. mais je suis content de retrouver le Dock..
> Dragthing est cependant toujours en fond pour lancer mes apps



Le système en anglais


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Juillet 2010)

Tu me fait marrer avec tes petites images 

@Etienne : Je ne serais pas si contre que ca a vrai dire... ya pas mal de boulot a faire mais pas mal de fait.. et des possibilités vraiment de malade 

@Scherel super, notamment le wall (->  ?)


----------



## clampin (2 Juillet 2010)

scherel a dit:


> http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/60/figure.png



Jolis


----------



## scherel (2 Juillet 2010)

Merci à vous deux.

Wall: http://cypohirogen.deviantart.com/gallery/#/dmld34


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Tu me fait marrer avec tes petites images



Tu te moques de mon pote Gary ?


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Juillet 2010)

Ok me moque plus maintenant..


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Messieurs ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Juillet 2010)

Si vous cherchez le Dock, il est en bas à droite.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

J'aime beaucoup :love:.


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Juillet 2010)

Moi aussi


----------



## arno1x (4 Juillet 2010)

pareil, beau, beau.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Juillet 2010)

Merci les gars. 

edit/ C'est juste chez moi où mon image n'est plus cliquable ? 
Si je clique dessus j'ai une page qui m'affiche "No input file specified."


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2010)

Marche impecc'.


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2010)

J'adore ce jeu.


----------



## starck (5 Juillet 2010)

Rien d extraordinaire...


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Juillet 2010)

Superbe fond..


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2010)

Ils sont beaux .


----------



## myst*** (6 Juillet 2010)

mon mien, style très épuré !


----------



## Ralph_ (8 Juillet 2010)

scherel a dit:


> http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/60/figure.png


Vraiment superbe!!

peux tu faire un tuto sur toutes les modifs? surtout le dock en fait...

merci par avance


----------



## scherel (8 Juillet 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Vraiment superbe!!
> 
> peux tu faire un tuto sur toutes les modifs? surtout le dock en fait...
> 
> merci par avance




Merci Ralph 

Ben le dock c'est toujours le thème _bcbar_ pour *Bowtie *de AmmyH modé pour s'ajuster à la taille de l'écran.

Les icônes du dock sont abaissées aussi sous toshop pour rentrer dans le dock 

_Cachai weon?_ (apparté pour Ralph, il comprendra  )


----------



## tunsty (8 Juillet 2010)

myst*** a dit:


> mon mien, style très épuré !



Quelqu'un connaitrait-il le nom exact du logiciel en bas à droite pour afficher l'état d'iTunes?
Merci.

Pour celui-ci également si possible :



wath68 a dit:


>


----------



## Aescleah (8 Juillet 2010)

De biens jolis desks ces derniers temps


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juillet 2010)

Nouveau desk, je l'aime bien, car ça rafraichit. 





ils sont très jolis vos desks sur les dernières pages.


----------



## wath68 (8 Juillet 2010)

tunsty a dit:


> Quelqu'un connaitrait-il le nom exact du logiciel en bas à droite pour afficher l'état d'iTunes?
> Merci.
> 
> Pour celui-ci également si possible :


Ha tiens, c'est moi ça 

Alors l'appli c'est Bowtie, et le skin c'est Classic Clean v2 by Daniel Lindenkreuz


----------



## tunsty (8 Juillet 2010)

Merci


----------



## Azurreal (8 Juillet 2010)

Bonsoir !

Me revoilà après encore un certain temps, mais la customisation de certaines parties m'a, à plusieurs reprises, fait réinstaller ma partition !
Donc maintenant plus de choses qui modifient le système, du moins trop profondément :rateau:

En revanche mes desk sont très éphémères, ils durent rarement plus de deux trois jours x)

Nouveau Desk

@ Scherel : je plussoie aussi la demande de tuto ! 

@ 217ae1 : un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## 217ae1 (8 Juillet 2010)

MorPhiix a dit:


> @ 217ae1 : un lien pour le wall ?



ici.

@MorPhiix: aussi, un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Azurreal (8 Juillet 2010)

Euh là sur le coup je saurais pas te dire ou je l'ai pris, mais si tu veux je peux te l'uploader 

Édit : j'ai retrouvé le lien : When the road meet the sky


----------



## scherel (8 Juillet 2010)

MorPhiix a dit:


> @ Scherel : je plussoie aussi la demande de tuto !



J'ai répondu juste en dessous... ça implique de modifier le fichier bowtie que tu trouves ici:

*petitemaison>bibliothèque>application support>bowtie>bcbar*

(après avoir téléchargé le thème bien sur... :mouais: )


----------



## Ralph_ (8 Juillet 2010)

scherel a dit:


> _Cachai weon?_ (apparté pour Ralph, il comprendra  )


¡Si po' cacho!

mais j'ai un soucis avec les infos vu que il est fait pour une plus grosse résolution

je vais essayer de jouer avec tout ça!

cuando llevas?

EDIT : bon finalement j'ai du mal...j'ai beau édité le fichier avec smultron, je ne vois pas où peut on décaler les infos de droite

j'ai réduit le png pour l'adapter à mon écran et les infos à gauche sont bonnes (enfin semblent, car la météo, je ne suis pas sur d'avoir bien fait) mais les infos artiste/album etc restent décalées


----------



## Ralph_ (9 Juillet 2010)

done

pour Morphiix, il faut éditer le html avec smultron
c'est de la logique au niveau des réglages à faire 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04h52 ----------

voilaaaa!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Joli Ralph !


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juillet 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> &#12411;&#12425;&#31169;&#12398;&#22721;&#32025;



C'est l'idéogramme pour "Zen", non ?

Il n'est pas mal comme ça, le WallPaper est trouvable ?


----------



## Ralph_ (9 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joli Ralph !



pas assez à mon gout car déja changé 

un des classiques dans mes wallpapers 





vais dodo moua:sleep:


----------



## scherel (9 Juillet 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> done



Nice 

Sympas les deux.

Maintenant tu peux t'amuser à changer la police et ce qu'il y écrit devant les infos (genre heure, date, etc...). La couleur aussi.

Stan


----------



## Scalounet (9 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est l'idéogramme pour "Zen", non ?
> 
> Il n'est pas mal comme ça, le WallPaper est trouvable ?



il s'agit en fait de celui du Bushido, avec en sus, les valeurs du Judo.... 

concernant le wall, il est ici.... http://stevehiggs.com/artwork/fullsize/Bushido_2008.jpg


----------



## wath68 (9 Juillet 2010)

Excellent ce thème Bowtie.
Honte à moi, je ne l'avais même pas remarqué.
J'ai modifié un peu les couleurs, et la forme (pas trop fan des arrondis au bord et des double-points)

Merci à celui qui l'a découvert 

Pour le fond, retour au classic (mon chouchou)




Sinon, à part ça, très très belles captures sur ces dernières pages, bravo à tous.
Y'a vraiment des pros de la custo ici.


----------



## scherel (9 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à celui qui l'a découvert



Content que ça te plaise...Je croyais que t'aimais pas afficher la météo 

Click !

http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/7978/folderc.png


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

.

Petite question à Wath : Le thème bowtie intègre la barre noire ou non ?


Magnifique ralph ton desk (Je préfère le premier ).


----------



## tunsty (9 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> .
> 
> Petite question à Wath : Le thème bowtie intègre la barre noire ou non ?
> 
> ...



Avec quel logiciel tu affiches la météo sur le bureau?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Geektool .


----------



## wath68 (9 Juillet 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Content que ça te plaise...Je croyais que t'aimais pas afficher la météo


T'inquiète !
Je vais la virer rapidement.
Ainsi que le nom d'album.

@ Etienne : oui, la barre noire est incluse dans le thème.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Sympa les derniers !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> T'inquiète !
> Je vais la virer rapidement.
> Ainsi que le nom d'album.
> 
> @ Etienne : oui, la barre noire est incluse dans le thème.



Merci , la météo , tu l'affiches aussi avec geektool ?


----------



## tunsty (9 Juillet 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> done
> 
> pour Morphiix, il faut éditer le html avec smultron
> c'est de la logique au niveau des réglages à faire
> ...



Editer le fichier html, mais comment ajouter des applications dans la barre ? En laissant le dock s'afficher au dessus? Si oui, est-il possible d'avoir tes icones?

Merci.


----------



## wath68 (9 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci , la météo , tu l'affiches aussi avec geektool ?


Non, elle est (malheureusement) incluse aussi dans le thème Bowtie.
Il faut juste modifier le fichier index.html dans le paquet du thème.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Ok , question complètement conne : Un lien ? .


----------



## wath68 (9 Juillet 2010)

Yo!

http://cl.ly/4f5e9ea20a19d47a7ad0


----------



## scherel (9 Juillet 2010)

En même temps la température tu peux pas la savoir en regardant par la fenêtre hein?


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juillet 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> il s'agit en fait de celui du Bushido, avec en sus, les valeurs du Judo....
> 
> concernant le wall, il est ici.... http://stevehiggs.com/artwork/fullsize/Bushido_2008.jpg



Merci

...et les valeurs du Judo ça s'apparente aux 9 vertus du Kung-Fu (honneur, fidélité, sincérité, courage, bonté et bienveillance, modestie et humilité, droiture, respect et contrôle de soi) ... ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Yo!
> 
> http://cl.ly/4f5e9ea20a19d47a7ad0



Comment on adapte la météo à sa ville ? .


----------



## scherel (9 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Comment on adapte la météo à sa ville ? .



Tu édites le fichier* index.html* (avec dashcode, smultron ou autre) dans les ressources du thème. Tu vas chercher le code Yahoo de ta ville comme pour Geektool et tu le remplace dans index.html


Stan


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2010)

Merci , je vois ça plus tard dans la soirée .


----------



## Scalounet (10 Juillet 2010)

Le docteur a dit:


> Merci
> 
> ...et les valeurs du Judo ça s'apparente aux 9 vertus du Kung-Fu (honneur, fidélité, sincérité, courage, bonté et bienveillance, modestie et humilité, droiture, respect et contrôle de soi) ... ?



absolument, l'ensemble de ces codes d'honneur sont quasiment tous dérivés des 7 vertus du bushido.


----------



## Azurreal (10 Juillet 2010)

@ Wath68 : Pour t'éviter de le faire, je me suis penché dessus et j'ai supprimé ce que tu trouves inutile.
Voici donc le fichier html modifié : HTML

@ Scherel : te serait-il possible de donner le nom des icônes ainsi que du dock ?
Ou si tu n'utilises aucun des deux, de donner l'astuce 

Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (10 Juillet 2010)

Je l'ai fais aussi.
Merci quand même très beaucoup.


----------



## Deathschyte (10 Juillet 2010)

voilà le mien !

Nouveau thème complet pour Mac OS X, même si sa ne se voit pas forcément sur l'image.

Le thème est Nuala !






Deathschyte


----------



## Calderan (10 Juillet 2010)

Deathschyte a dit:


> voilà le mien !
> 
> Nouveau thème complet pour Mac OS X, même si sa ne se voit pas forcément sur l'image.
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup, mais je n'aurais pas mis de dock avec la bande plus foncée au bas de l'image
Sinon je trouve le tout très harmonieux


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Nuala n'est pas nouveau il est sorti en décembre mais j'ai un problème quand je l'installe avec les onglets de Safari.
Sinon joli ton bureau Deathschyte.


----------



## Deathschyte (10 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Nuala n'est pas nouveau il est sorti en décembre mais j'ai un problème quand je l'installe avec les onglets de Safari.
> Sinon joli ton bureau Deathschyte.



Oh bien-sûr !
Nouveau pour moi en tout cas 
Merci !




Calderan a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup, mais je n'aurais pas mis de dock avec la bande plus foncée au bas de l'image
> Sinon je trouve le tout très harmonieux



Le problème était de pouvoir mettre un dock qui contrastait pour les icônes et garder une teinte générale en noir & blanc 

merci!


----------



## Le docteur (10 Juillet 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> absolument, l'ensemble de ces codes d'honneur sont quasiment tous dérivés des 7 vertus du bushido.


Alors, ça me plaît !!! :love:

J'ai vérifié : les deux "manquantes" sont : 
- modestie et humilité
- contrôle de soi


----------



## wath68 (10 Juillet 2010)

*Avis personnel* : le fond est très joli, assez minimaliste, il va bien avec le thème.
Par contre, pour le reste j'effectuerai quelques modifications :

- Je mettrai le dock en 2D (vu que les icônes-texte sont en 2D aussi) et le placerai sur le coté, à gauche en bas, ou à droite en haut (avec Onyx)
- J'allègerai la barre des menus.
- J'enlèverai les raccourcis (ou dossiers) qui sont sur le bureau. Le dock est justement fait pour ça.
- C'est quoi cette barre sombre au bas du fond, qui coupe la main ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h45 ----------




scherel a dit:


> En même temps la température tu peux pas la savoir en regardant par la fenêtre hein?


Ben non, suffit juste de l'ouvrir, la fenêtre 

Au pire, si je veux vraiment savoir la température exacte extérieure (ce qui ne m'est encore jamais arrivé), il y a ça qui marche sûrement aussi bien :


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Oui mais ca fait staiyle d'avoir la météo sur le bureau .


----------



## scherel (10 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Oui mais ca fait staiyle d'avoir la météo sur le bureau .



Exact ouaish stylé  

@Wath: j'ouvre mon mbp, "-10°C ! " ça m'évite d'ouvrir la fenêtre et de me les geler 
Enfin bon bref... hein?


@Morphiix: Le dock c'est pas compliqué, dock 2D sans rien (supprimé indicateurs, séparaturs, corbeille, etc...). Les icônes à l'origines c'est _LATEXT_ (que tu trouveras sur deviantart).

Mais bon tellement modifiées...:mouais:

Stan


----------



## Scalounet (10 Juillet 2010)

vous voulez l'heure ?


----------



## scherel (10 Juillet 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> vous voulez l'heure ?



J'aime beaucoup. Bien joué 

Un lien pour le fond?

Et tes horloges ça marche comment? 

Stan


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Mais pourquoi utiliser une horloge sur notre Mac alors qu'on a tous une horloge physique devant nous ou une montre sur notre poignet .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

J'ai pas d'horloge ni de montre , comment je fais ?


----------



## Scalounet (10 Juillet 2010)

scherel a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup. Bien joué
> 
> Un lien pour le fond?
> 
> ...



rci ! 

pour le wall, je n'ai plus le lien, mais je te le donne tel que je l'ai modifié si tu veux.  



concernant les horloges, il s'agit de Simple floating clock   http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/33388

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h58 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> Mais pourquoi utiliser une horloge sur notre Mac alors qu'on a tous une horloge physique devant nous ou une montre sur notre poignet .



mais mais, a quoi ça sert que ducros y se décarcasse alors si c'est pas pour l'avoir juste devant les yeux quand on les a fixés sur un écran ?


----------



## wath68 (10 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mais pourquoi utiliser une horloge sur notre Mac alors qu'on a tous une horloge physique devant nous ou une montre sur notre poignet .


En voilà une reflexion tout à la fois réaliste et tellement évidente.
Tu oublies aussi le portable/iPhone qui n'est sûrement pas très loin de l'ordi.

Je te suis, Tintin. Je passe du coté obscur (les no-dock/no-clock).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

L'iPhone faut le rallumer , là , t'as juste à déplacer tes yeux en haut à droite .

Alors , contrairement à Wath , je suis Dock-Clock .


----------



## wath68 (10 Juillet 2010)

Tu me le file ?
Je n'ai qu'un vulgaire iPod Touch, et un LG toupourri. 

Il n'y a pas trop de desk' à commenter, on peut flooder.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

Le vla mon desk  :







Et non , je le garde , en plus , c'est un 3G qu'Apple a ralenti avec l'Os 4 mais je suis sous iPhone Os 3.1.3 > DTC Apple , je ne changerai pas mon 3G .
T'as un viewty , le téléphone des kikoolol ? .


----------



## wath68 (10 Juillet 2010)

Non, un K990i. Avec le tactile qui marche une fois sur 10 

Joli desk' 

Tiens, en voyant l'icône Steam sur le dock, une petite anecdote :
L'autre jour je m'offre le jeu Portal, à 10,04.

Ben devinez quoi ? le lendemain il était à 1,50.

C'est tout le résumé de ma vie : toujours un coup trop tôt.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

J'ai acheté une toile imprimée chez Carrouf en soldes : 12.5.
Je reviens le lendemain , elle était à..7.5 .

Alors hein .
Pour portal , je n'ai rien acheté , que du gratis .

Merci pour le desk , wall by me .


----------



## Azurreal (10 Juillet 2010)

Ah bah au moins on se comprend ! 
J'ai toujours un coup de retard moi =(

Et tenez, je vous donne de quoi travailler : Desk

Enfin vous aurez pas grand chose à dire 
J'avais envie d'un truc rafraichissant en les temps qui courent et assez coloré, mais le plus simple possible 
Et fini les modifications de dock et compagnie ! A pus :rateau:


----------



## Aescleah (10 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est tout le résumé de ma vie : toujours un coup trop tôt.



Ou un coup trop tard, puisqu'il était gratuit au lancement de Steam 

etienne000, très sympa ton desk, et superbe wall :love:


----------



## Scalounet (10 Juillet 2010)

n'empêche, il faisait 26° quand j'ai posté mon desk, et ça, je pouvais pas l'deviner !


----------



## Ralph_ (10 Juillet 2010)

tunsty a dit:


> Editer le fichier html, mais comment ajouter des applications dans la barre ? En laissant le dock s'afficher au dessus? Si oui, est-il possible d'avoir tes icones?
> 
> Merci.



mon dock reste, je le supprime juste ainsi que les indicateurs et le séparateur avec mirage

mes icones sont "latext2", j'ai modifié les image en rabaissant le texte au max pour qu'il soit dans la barre au final 

dans le pack, tu as déja mes icones modifiées
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PE34J5WU
-------
@wath concernant le jeu : tu as déja vu le film "good luck chuck"?

EDIT : @Scalounet : j'aurai rangé les horloges par ordre de fuseau horaire et la grande en haut, je ne suis pas fan. mais l'idée est très sympa!


----------



## wath68 (10 Juillet 2010)

Nope, pas vu ce film.
Why ?

Je poste une capture, sinon je vais encore me faire gronder.



- Citation du jour de chez http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes_of_the_day.html


----------



## scherel (11 Juillet 2010)

Je vois que ya du monde qui aime mon ptit thème bowtie 

Si il (elle) savait toute les modifs qu'on a fait sur son thème.....pauvre Amy :rateau:
Même si ça reste banal par rapport à son travail

@Wath: Joli comme d'hab.


----------



## Ralph_ (11 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Nope, pas vu ce film.
> Why ?
> 
> Je poste une capture, sinon je vais encore me faire gronder.
> ...



à chaque fois qu'il sort avec une nana, celle ci le quitte et se marie avec le mec qu'elle rencontre après:rateau:


----------



## Ralph_ (11 Juillet 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Si il (elle) savait toute les modifs qu'on a fait sur son thème.....pauvre Amy :rateau:
> Même si ça reste banal par rapport à son travail


tu as une idée de comment mettre la température courante au lieu du max/min? j'ai un peu la trouille de toucher le truc et que ça parte en vrille...


----------



## scherel (11 Juillet 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> tu as une idée de comment mettre la température courante au lieu du max/min? j'ai un peu la trouille de toucher le truc et que ça parte en vrille...



J'y ai pensé aussi mais ça implique de toucher au fichier script.js avec un langage java élaboré...

Aucune idée de comment ça marche et en plus ça a l'air bordélique son fichier
Donc non je ne sais pas...


HS: Tu pars quand en virée latine?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Je te suis, Tintin. Je passe du coté obscur (les no-dock/no-clock).



No cock .


----------



## Ralph_ (11 Juillet 2010)

scherel a dit:


> HS: Tu pars quand en virée latine?


Dsl du HS

Elle à déja commencé 

je suis rentré hier aprem d'Argentine car j'ai 2 exam mardi et mercredi
ensuite jeudi, avion pour calama, bus pour uyuni, trek dans le salar, lac titicaca, machu picchu, arequipa, retour à santiago prévu le 1 aout pour prendre mon avion vers paris le 2 !

et toi? tu rentres quand? tu as prévu quelque chose?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2010)

L'Argentine, c'est le soleil, les vieilles ruelles avec le linge qui pend aux fenêtres et la garde civile qui passe 4 par 4, armée jusqu'aux dents, prête à bondir. L'Argentine, c'est le folklore Argentin! Moi, j'aime pas mais c'est chacun son goût.


----------



## Ralph_ (11 Juillet 2010)

http://forums.macg.co/le-bar-macg/les-pommes-du-monde-368311.html#post5999691 pour éviter le HS


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)

Va réviser tes classiques.


----------



## link.javaux (12 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Ralph_ (12 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Va réviser tes classiques.



 je ne connaissais pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2010)

Joli Link !


----------



## prof rollin (12 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

Je me suis inscrit car j'ai pas mal pompé sur votre forum pour pouvoir arranger mon mac sous snow leopard que je trouvais terne, je me sentais donc obligé de venir poster le résultat.

Soyez indulgent, c'est le premier!

Bureau au démarrage : 






Bureau avec dock : 





Bureau activé + curseur sur la barre des menus





Mon bureau est désactivé au démarrage et quand je veux d'un simple clic, grâce à ce tutorial... C'est pourquoi mes icones ne sont pas apparentes au démarrage.

Ma barre de menu se comporte comme un dock, elle n'apparait que quand je passe le curseur dessus grâce à nocturne...

Mon fond d'écran est earthdesk, et évolue en temps réel (zone de nuit/jour, nuages,...) 

Enfin, j'utilise comme theme, non visible ici, metallik pour snow leopard de julien sagot


Merci a tous ceux sur qui j'ai pompé, dites moi ce que vous en pensez!


----------



## link.javaux (12 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joli Link !


----------



## Ralph_ (13 Juillet 2010)

dites les gars, je n'arrive plus à retrouver le nom du logiciel que vous utiliser pour vos miniatures

il y a moyen de moyenner?


----------



## Scalounet (13 Juillet 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> dites les gars, je n'arrive plus à retrouver le nom du logiciel que vous utiliser pour vos miniatures
> 
> il y a moyen de moyenner?



tu veux parler de PhotoStyler ? 


sympa prof rollin


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Juillet 2010)

Hey prof rollin ca c'est de la personalisation !
T'as bossé sur tout ca, ca se voit 
Pas mes gouts mais tres sympa


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (13 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Non, elle est (malheureusement) incluse aussi dans le thème Bowtie.
> Il faut juste modifier le fichier index.html dans le paquet du thème.



J'ai adopté ce thème .
J'ai modifié index.html pour supprimer l'heure, la température & la météo, je crois .
Il me reste néanmoins un problème .
J'aimerais agrandir les espace pour 'Artiste', 'Albums' & 'Titre' .
Cela sort rapidement de l'écran :


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2010)

J'aime bien .


----------



## Scalounet (13 Juillet 2010)

WoodyGuthrie a dit:


> J'ai adopté ce thème .
> J'ai modifié index.html pour supprimer l'heure, la température & la météo, je crois .
> Il me reste néanmoins un problème .
> J'aimerais agrandir les espace pour 'Artiste', 'Albums' & 'Titre' .
> ...



original, 

mais autant de choses sur un fond déjà ultra chargé..... !! 

enfin, ça n'est bien évidement que mon opinion !


----------



## wath68 (13 Juillet 2010)

WoodyGuthrie a dit:


> J'ai adopté ce thème .
> J'ai modifié index.html pour supprimer l'heure, la température & la météo, je crois .
> Il me reste néanmoins un problème .
> J'aimerais agrandir les espace pour 'Artiste', 'Albums' & 'Titre' .
> Cela sort rapidement de l'écran :



Je pense (mais je ne suis pas assez calé pour ça) que tu dois augmenter la valeur Width de rAlign :

```
rAlign {
                padding: 0px;
                -webkit-user-select: none;
                font-family: 'Helvetica Neue';
                color: #B3B3B3;
                font-size: 11px;
                position: absolute;
                right: 23px;
                top: 7px;
                [B]width:[/B] 1000px;
                line-height: 14px;
                text-align: right;
                                text-overflow: ellipsis;
                                overflow: hidden;
                                white-space: nowrap;
                cursor: default;
```

À part ça, il faudrait faire gaffe à la taille de vos captures.
Utilisez ImageShack ou Hiboox (ou autres) et collez la miniature pour forum.
Pensez à ceux qui ont une petite connexion.


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (13 Juillet 2010)

C'est parfait.
Je te remercie.
Merci pour les critiques, je dois avouer que beaucoup de choses viennent de ces sujets sur le forum .


----------



## myst*** (13 Juillet 2010)

J'ai remis mon dock je trouve qu'il va bien avec le fond, si vous avez des conseils pour améliorer tout ça je suis preneur


----------



## scherel (13 Juillet 2010)

myst*** a dit:


> J'ai remis mon dock je trouve qu'il va bien avec le fond, si vous avez des conseils pour améliorer tout ça je suis preneur



Beau boulot ! 

Je verrais bien des icônes plus "minimalistes" dans la barre des menus genre icônes de iandrew pour faire dans le classique. Et enlever l'icône bowtie (+autres ?) qui ne te servent pas vraiment si?


Mais bon ça reste mon avis.


----------



## Aescleah (13 Juillet 2010)

Le petit dernier, avec pour wallpaper une de mes photos


----------



## scherel (14 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Le petit dernier, avec pour wallpaper une de mes photos



Très jolie photo !


----------



## OOAntonOO (14 Juillet 2010)

myst*** a dit:


> J'ai remis mon dock je trouve qu'il va bien avec le fond, si vous avez des conseils pour améliorer tout ça je suis preneur



Superbe !!!

Une question, comment ça se fait que tu as l'icon Facebook dans ta barre du dessus ? C'est une application ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

J'aime bien Aescleah .


----------



## Zibiolo (14 Juillet 2010)

OOAntonOO a dit:


> Superbe !!!
> 
> Une question, comment ça se fait que tu as l'icon Facebook dans ta barre du dessus ? C'est une application ?



http://mashable.com/2009/09/11/facebook-mac/


----------



## myst*** (14 Juillet 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Beau boulot !
> 
> Je verrais bien des icônes plus "minimalistes" dans la barre des menus genre icônes de iandrew pour faire dans le classique. Et enlever l'icône bowtie (+autres ?) qui ne te servent pas vraiment si?
> 
> ...



Merci beaucoup pour les icônes de iandrew, je ne connaissais pas et ça rend super bien! Prochaine étape: j'essaye de me familiariser avec geektools !!



OOAntonOO a dit:


> Superbe !!!
> 
> Une question, comment ça se fait que tu as l'icon Facebook dans ta barre du dessus ? C'est une application ?



Merci! oui c'est "Facebook Notifications"! ah, j'ai étais devancé par Zibiolo!


----------



## OOAntonOO (14 Juillet 2010)

Merciiii, c'est très pratique en tout cas.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Dès que je reçois le BlackBook , je vous fais un desk aux petits oignons .


----------



## scherel (14 Juillet 2010)

J'adore...


 http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/3483/ohyeahr.png


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Ce qui est bien , c'est que si quelqu'un me demande le wall , je pourrai dire qu'il est de moi .
Magnifique tes desk , comme toujours.


----------



## scherel (14 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ce qui est bien , c'est que si quelqu'un me demande le wall , je pourrai dire qu'il est de moi .
> Magnifique tes desk , comme toujours.




Merci Etienne (tu réponds plus vite que la lumière)

Le wall c'est un mod.

_All credits go to:_ http://goergen.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d11bsaw


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2010)

Ouais mais j'ai une surprise pour mon blackbook , je vais vous faire un truc pas mal normalement .
De plus , tu fais hommage à Gkatarn .


----------



## pod (14 Juillet 2010)

scherel, j adore le wall !!! tu pourrais le partager ?
merci


----------



## myst*** (15 Juillet 2010)

scherel> Superbe! juste une question, la date, la météo et la musique dans la barre du dock c'est du geektools? (désolé si la question parait bête mais je débute en customisation!)


----------



## scherel (15 Juillet 2010)

pod a dit:


> j adore le wall !!! tu pourrais le partager ?merci



Voir plus haut



> scherel> Superbe! juste une question, la date, la météo et la musique dans la barre du dock c'est du geektools? (désolé si la question parait bête mais je débute en customisation!)



Ya pas de questions bêtes...mais c'est dit dans les pages précédentes  --> thème bowtie pour toutes les infos: *bcbar de AmmyH*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Dès que je reçois le BlackBook , je vous fais un desk aux petits oignons .



D'accord mais n'oublie pas l'ail.


----------



## pod (15 Juillet 2010)

scherel, j'avai bien vu le lien Deviant Art mais je prefere ton fond beige ! lui sur son lien y'a ecrit brown en Download mais qd on clique sur Download on tombe uniquement sur l'image en bleu-vert ...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> D'accord mais n'oublie pas l'ail.



Et les fines herbes .


----------



## scherel (15 Juillet 2010)

pod a dit:


> scherel, j'avai bien vu le lien Deviant Art mais je prefere ton fond beige ! lui sur son lien y'a ecrit brown en Download mais qd on clique sur Download on tombe uniquement sur l'image en bleu-vert ...



Un coup de photoshop et c'est réglé 
Moi je l'ai modifié mais je suis pas sur de pouvoir te donner le fond. Demande à l'auteur et je te le file...

Désolé mais je voudrais pas offenser des âmes de créateurs sur DeviantArt


----------



## clampin (15 Juillet 2010)

mon desktop amélioré grâce à Geektools


----------



## wath68 (15 Juillet 2010)

Beaucoup beaucoup mais alors beaucoup trop encombré à mon gout.
Le choix du wall' est excellent, par contre il est pixellisé, non ?


----------



## Scalounet (15 Juillet 2010)

minimaliste !


----------



## clampin (16 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Beaucoup beaucoup mais alors beaucoup trop encombré à mon gout.
> Le choix du wall' est excellent, par contre il est pixellisé, non ?



Oui en effet, il est un peu pixellisé parce que je ne l'ai pas trouvé en 1920 X 1980... Mais bon perso, ça ne me dérange pas.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Le petit dernier, avec pour wallpaper une de mes photos


Bonjour !

Quelle est l'appli qui permet d'afficher le titre iTunes collé à la barre des menus !?

Merci !


----------



## Scalounet (16 Juillet 2010)

empedro9 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Quelle est l'appli qui permet d'afficher le titre iTunes collé à la barre des menus !?
> 
> Merci !



Bowtie: http://bowtieapp.com/ 

le theme c'est  http://www.iconpaper.org/dark-knight-bowtie/


----------



## wath68 (17 Juillet 2010)

Oldies, but goodies ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Joolies.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Ça vous écorcherait la gueule de dire que c'est beau ?


----------



## wath68 (17 Juillet 2010)

Bon allez, c'est beau.
Je dirais même plus, c'est très beau.

Ça va comme ça ? j'ai juste ?
:rateau:


----------



## Tom_Sg (17 Juillet 2010)

C'est vraiment ... moche.

Désolé je suis plus fond sombre, avec plein de mort tout ça quoi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2010)

Au moins , lui , il sait insérer une image dans son message...
Plutôt sympa le wall C0rentin , le thème , je ne suis pas fan .


----------



## wath68 (17 Juillet 2010)

PFFFF faut vraiment tout faire ici ...





Pas terrible, ce wall'.
Les îles volantes, les planètes dans les nuages, ... c'est du vu et revu.
Manque juste les montgolfières.


----------



## Pouasson (17 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça vous écorcherait la gueule de dire que c'est beau ?



Ouais mais ma maman elle m'a toujours dit que c'est pas bien de mentir!  



... 


Nan, j'aime bien.  

Mais c'pas la saison x)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Ça fait plaisir de voir que l'on peut déconner .


----------



## Scalounet (18 Juillet 2010)

manque quand même un dock et une horloge !!! 





et la menubar elle est ou la menubar hein ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juillet 2010)

Elle est masquée .


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Juillet 2010)

Corentin c'etait quoi le wall ici please 

Wath superbe !

Scalounet encore superbe aussi


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Comme je ne sais plus où je l'ai pris je te le mets ici.


----------



## Scalounet (19 Juillet 2010)

bon, ben moi zaussi j'ai tout masqué !


----------



## wath68 (19 Juillet 2010)

Merci Corentin & Phil. 
Scalounet, très joli.


Devinez quoi ?!
Un nouveau :



- Skin Bowtie : "Gravity by Ryan C" (MacThemes). Il y a le fond d'écran qui va avec ("Gravure by Dracofusco"), mais je ne le trouve pas beau.
- Fond d'écran : "Stripes" (simpledesktops.com)


----------



## numsix (19 Juillet 2010)

wath, c'est d'la ouate !! J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juillet 2010)

Magnifique les deux derniers.


----------



## clownfish92500 (19 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous =) 

Wath68, ou trouve t'on ce maginifique fond d'écran dans ta preview si dessous stp =) ?

http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/6558/capturedcran2010071010j.png

Merci d'avance


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Juillet 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Comme je ne sais plus où je l'ai pris je te le mets ici.


Tanquiou


----------



## wath68 (20 Juillet 2010)

clownfish92500 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous =)
> 
> Wath68, ou trouve t'on ce maginifique fond d'écran dans ta preview si dessous stp =) ?
> 
> ...


Je ne trouve plus le lien exact (en vrai, je viens de me lever et j'ai trop la tête dans l'gaz pour chercher lol) donc je met le lien direct :
http://wall.alphacoders.com/images/211/21165.jpg

Et si tu as envie de fouiller : http://wall.alphacoders.com/


----------



## Aescleah (20 Juillet 2010)

Le petit dernier... Sobre 



​


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2010)

Classe le fond :love:.


----------



## clownfish92500 (20 Juillet 2010)

Merci Wath68  Je vais fouiller un peu ce soir =)


----------



## wath68 (20 Juillet 2010)

Aescleah, excellent, j'aime beaucoup.


Moi j'ai craqué, le fond me dérangeait trop, donc j'ai changé.
J'ai adapté le thème Bowtie en conséquence ... et j'aime :love:
(si je le pouvais, je me foutrais un coup d'boule lol)


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Juillet 2010)

Petite parenthese : est-ce que qqn aurait une idee de la police utilisée sur cette image ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

Gill sans , ultra fin .

De rien .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2010)

Macbook : 



Mieux qu'un iPad , pour moins cher , MacBook Noir d'occase .


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Juillet 2010)

Suis d'accord.. completement.. 

MERCI POUR LE POLICE !


----------



## Phil1982 (22 Juillet 2010)

Rectif.. pour la police c'est pas ca


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2010)

Si je dis que c'est du gill sans , c'est du gill sans : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gill_Sans
En ultra fin


----------



## Fìx (22 Juillet 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Petite parenthese : est-ce que qqn aurait une idee de la police utilisée sur cette image ?
> 
> Merci



Dans le même esprit, la police Walkway, dans ses formes les plus fines, est rudement jolie aussi... :love: (après, ça reste le site "Dafont", donc j'te garantie rien sur la qualité de leurs conceptions ni sur leur faculté [niveau taille] à être utilisables pour customiser OSX :rateau: )


----------



## Aescleah (23 Juillet 2010)

Sublime ton petit dernier, wath :love:


----------



## wath68 (24 Juillet 2010)

merci beaucoup.

C'est vrai, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi


----------



## WoodyGuthrie (24 Juillet 2010)

Dernière création en date .
Minimaliste, disons .


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Juillet 2010)

Merci Etienne et Fix, mais Etienne le 1 n'est pas le meme... mais c'est ok j'ai ce que je veux.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2010)

@ WoodyGuthrie : C'est pas minimaliste , mais vide .
@ Phil1982 : Bah dis ce que c'est alors .

[url=http://www.hiboox.com/go/pictures/miscellaneous/capture-d-ecran-2010-07-25-a-14-20-59,b2d20e1e84c5f272d345769a78785dfe.jpg.html]
	

[/URL]


----------



## Kanaaky (26 Juillet 2010)

@etienne000 : C'est quoi la 8ème icône en partant de la gauche dans ton dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Salut , c'est MacTracker .


----------



## Phil1982 (26 Juillet 2010)

Bah je sais toujours pas


----------



## hOlivier (26 Juillet 2010)

Mon tout dernier quand on ne sait plus quoi faire à 02h°° du matin...

http://cl.ly/ee8a3d34212e867b0947


----------



## Tom_Sg (26 Juillet 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci Etienne et Fix, mais Etienne le 1 n'est pas le meme... mais c'est ok j'ai ce que je veux.




Comment tu colles des widgets comme ça sur le desk ? :love:


----------



## Fìx (26 Juillet 2010)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Comment tu colles des widgets comme ça sur le desk ? :love:



Geektool


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Bah je sais toujours pas



Bah celle sur ton bureau est belle , bien que trop grande .
Ca doit rendre bien sur le BlackBook (Nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs que les faux MacBook pros , qui n'ont pas de firewire 400   ).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Salut les gus de biens jolies réalisation depuis mon soucis de santé 
Continuez.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

C'est un ordre ?
Bon rétablissement .


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Non justement une constatation, merci .


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2010)

(J'espère qu'il ne va pas en profiter pour nous pondre un nouveau desk' de folie... y'en a marre)

"Hein ? quoi ? Non, je n'ai rien dis."

Euh oui oui, bon rétablissement aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

.

Je me remets à la custo .


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2010)

En voilà un qui a compris que les icônes-texte ne s'accordent bien qu'avec un dock 2D.

C'est magnifique, et je dis "chapoba".


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Merci .

Un petit peu modifié : 



Ce que j'aime avec ces icones , c'est que tu peux en créer toi même , donc , tout est coordonné .


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2010)

euh... non rien.
J'ai posté une capture, mais tout compte fait, il n'était pas top.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2010)

Préfère le coloré .


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2010)

Ouaip, tu as raison.
Il pète plus.

Au fait, j'aime bien ton thème Bowtie aussi.


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Juillet 2010)

Moi je trouve que -certains- icones textes vont bien avec du 3D... j'avais bien aimé l'effet sur mon desk avec le wall un peu jaune du gars derriere une vitre opaque qui pose ses mains dessus, tout ca avec un effet "ombre".. j'avais bien mis le texte au plus bas pour que ca touche le Dock.. (ya bien une centaine de pages avant)

Il est beau ton desk Etienne, et le fond fait super bien ressortir la menubar 

Moi j'insisterai sur les sous titres colorés des icones du Dock en revanche, pour s'harmoniser avec la pomme du wall 




etienne000 a dit:


> ..nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs que les faux MacBook pros...


Bien raison


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2010)

On verra ca , mon MacBook va au SAV , il est en fin d'AppleCare et je veux verifier que tout va bien (CM etc) et faire réparer quelques trucs qui ne vont pas  (Bottom Case , écran , HDD).


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2010)

J'en ai un peu marre des fonds graphico-vecto-minima-branchouilles.
Place aux vraies images, les photos.

Dont acte...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2010)

Enlève ces citations de merde , elles sont moches .
Et franchement , t'as Steve Jobs dans ta liste de contacts ou quoi ?


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2010)

C'est pour frimer avec mon skin Adium lol.

Steve Jobs ?
Bah, si il me fait des reduc' je veux bien l'accepter en ami, sinon,
il ne m'intéresse pas plus que ça.

Pour la citation, ouais je l'ai supprimé aussi. Ça ne s'accordait plus du tout avec le fond.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2010)

Bah on va dire Michael Jackson , ca te va mieux ? .

Du neuf avec du vieux :


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2010)

Michael Jackson ? Mouais, non merci
Jolie la photo, soit-dit en passant.


Du neuf avec du neuf ...



Je pense qu'il va rester plus longtemps que la moyenne celui-ci.

Et sinon, tout le monde est déjà partie en vacances ou quoi ?


----------



## manson1983 (29 Juillet 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci .
> 
> Un petit peu modifié :
> 
> ...



Ou trouver des icônes de ce type svp, ça fait 2 jours que je cherche, mais je ne trouve rien...  

Merci d'avance !!!


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Juillet 2010)

Sympa le fond wath.... appaisant


----------



## wath68 (30 Juillet 2010)

Merci Phil. Oui, appaisant, c'est tout à fait ce qu'il me faut en ce moment.  @ Manson1983: je pense que sur Deviant

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h54 ----------

Art tu dois les trouver facilement avec les mots-clés "text icons"


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2010)

J'aime beaucoup vos derniers .


----------



## Sylow (30 Juillet 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Michael Jackson ? Mouais, non merci
> Jolie la photo, soit-dit en passant.
> 
> 
> ...




T'es boudiste ? 

Comme le dit Phil "apesant" 

De mon côté je ne fais plus de custo


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Juillet 2010)

Ben qui qui s'passe ?


----------



## Sylow (31 Juillet 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ben qui qui s'passe ?



J'ai des périodes et la apparemment c'est pas celle de la personnalisation !
Je suis devenue un adepte de Space et je joue avec la transparence des fenêtres that's all !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Juillet 2010)




----------



## WoodyGuthrie (31 Juillet 2010)

Je suis fan.
Particulièrement du Pacman .
Je viens de me le procurer.
Un Pacman comme poubelle, c'est un fort joli concept .


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Août 2010)

sympa ouai..
tiens j'ai eu du parquet de tte les couleurs sauf celle la.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2010)

Voici .


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Août 2010)

'ci


----------



## Bliim (2 Août 2010)

manson1983 a dit:


> Ou trouver des icônes de ce type svp, ça fait 2 jours que je cherche, mais je ne trouve rien...
> 
> Merci d'avance !!!



Je ne sais pas si c'est celles que tu veux...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2010)

manson1983 a dit:


> Ou trouver des icônes de ce type svp, ça fait 2 jours que je cherche, mais je ne trouve rien...
> 
> Merci d'avance !!!



Ici : http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=gill+sans+icons#/d2jyr7w


----------



## Rémi M (3 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)

Propre

Sale


----------



## scherel (3 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Propre
> 
> Sale



Magnifique 

Simple, pure, propre ça donne envie....

un petit lien pour tes icônes des pref système?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)

Par ici.


----------



## wath68 (3 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Propre
> 
> Sale


PFFFF frimeur



(c'est splendide)





J'ai changé aussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)

Magnifique :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2010)

@ C0rentin : C'est magnifique .
@ Wath : J'aime pas le rose .


----------



## scherel (4 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Par ici.



 Nan....

les icones qui composent tes pref systeme...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Oh pardon 

Ici.


----------



## Cleveland (4 Août 2010)

Comment tu as fais pour remplacer tes icônes de pref système ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2010)

Je l'ai fait manuellement dans Système/Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes c'est chiant à faire mais le résultat est nickel !


----------



## scherel (6 Août 2010)

http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7417/bluez.png  :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Août 2010)

Parfait !


----------



## scherel (6 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Parfait !



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

:love: scherel.


----------



## wath68 (7 Août 2010)

scherel a dit:


> http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/7417/bluez.png  :sleep:


Splendifique.

Je kiffe grave


----------



## Cleveland (7 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je l'ai fait manuellement dans Système/Bibliothèque/PreferencePanes c'est chiant à faire mais le résultat est nickel !





Et comment fais tu pour le Dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

Ben avec CandyBar.


----------



## scherel (7 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> :love: scherel.



Merci à vous deux  

Stan


----------



## Calderan (7 Août 2010)

Mon nouveau à moi 
Tout simple, juste un wall que j'aime bien et plus de dock


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2010)

Sympa .


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Août 2010)

Ouai 
Can partage le wall stp ?


----------



## Calderan (8 Août 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Ouai
> Can partage le wall stp ?


par là => http://ejkej0046.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2dkplp


----------



## Thargalt (8 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Macbook :
> 
> 
> 
> Mieux qu'un iPad , pour moins cher , MacBook Noir d'occase .




J'adore ton dock 

Pourrais tu le partager ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2010)

Dock 2D provenant de Mac Os x , utilise onyx pour l'activer .


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Août 2010)

Merci Calderan


----------



## scherel (10 Août 2010)

New One : http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/6435/sunsets.png


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> Bowtie: http://bowtieapp.com/
> 
> le theme c'est  http://www.iconpaper.org/dark-knight-bowtie/



Merci beaucoup !


----------



## hOlivier (10 Août 2010)

Pas très original toujours, barre de menu très chargée toujours, mais bon, dernier sorti de l'uf:
http://cl.ly/9379974e6da6245a8944


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Août 2010)

Sympa Scherel !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2010)

Hop là un nouveau


----------



## Scalounet (11 Août 2010)

scherel a dit:


> New One : http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/6435/sunsets.png




slt scherel, voudrais tu me donner la manip pour changer la pomme dans la menubar ?
 il me semble que ça avait déjà été dit, mais je ne sais plus ou ! 

par avance merci


----------



## Scalounet (11 Août 2010)

reprise en douceur !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

Joli !


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Août 2010)

Superbe Scalounet !


----------



## scherel (12 Août 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> slt scherel, voudrais tu me donner la manip pour changer la pomme dans la menubar ?
> il me semble que ça avait déjà été dit, mais je ne sais plus ou !
> 
> par avance merci




Pas très compliqué, tu vas dans le SartFile.bin où tu changes la couleur de ta menubar et le fichier 61.png et 62.png correspondent à la pomme non sélectionnée et slectionnée respectivement.

Magnifique le dernier, bien joué l'effet du dock  


Stan.


----------



## Scalounet (12 Août 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Pas très compliqué, tu vas dans le SartFile.bin où tu changes la couleur de ta menubar et le fichier 61.png et 62.png correspondent à la pomme non sélectionnée et slectionnée respectivement.
> 
> Magnifique le dernier, bien joué l'effet du dock
> 
> ...



merci C0rentin et phil 

merci a toi Stan 

cependant, j'ai encore une tite question.
tu peux mettre n'importe quoi comme icone ? 
dois-je changer la taille de l'icone ? si oui, quelle taille ?  

merci encore


----------



## scherel (12 Août 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> merci C0rentin et phil
> 
> merci a toi Stan
> 
> ...



De rien. Ah oui tu peux mettre ce que tu veux du moment que la taille de l'image correspond à celle d'origine (fais info sur l'image  ) et que le format soit en .png après ya tout qui passe.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2010)

Faut quelle fasse la taille de la barre des menus grand max quoi.


----------



## Sylvain192 (12 Août 2010)

http://img23.imageshack.us/f/image1yt.png/


----------



## redsquare (12 Août 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Pas très compliqué, tu vas dans le SartFile.bin où tu changes la couleur de ta menubar et le fichier 61.png et 62.png correspondent à la pomme non sélectionnée et slectionnée respectivement.
> 
> Magnifique le dernier, bien joué l'effet du dock
> 
> ...



Mais comment faites vous pour choper ce fameux fichier StartFile.bin ??

Je ne le trouve pas !

Avec quel logiciel ouvrir ce fichier ?

Bonne soirée !

Edit : j'ai cherché et j'ai trouvé que ça devait se faire avec Themepark, mais impossible de mettre la main sur les fameux png...

Edit 2 : j'ai mieux cherché, et j'ai tout trouvé.


----------



## wath68 (12 Août 2010)




----------



## Phil1982 (12 Août 2010)

beautiful


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Simpliste (Un peu trop) .


----------



## quiky (13 Août 2010)

Calderan a dit:


>



bonjour à tous

j'aime beaucoup les icones texte du dock

cela épure beaucoup l'image et j'aimerais savoir où peut on l'obtenir ou alors au pire comment que l'on peut le réaliser (si c'est pas trop compliqué car je suis pas pro en informatique )

merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Un de ceux là peut-être ?


----------



## Cleveland (13 Août 2010)

Mais comment faire pour changer les icones du dock et faire comme le lien donné par Corentin


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Ben avec CandyBar ou LiteIcon

Gaia la Stroumpf Gaia lalalala


----------



## giga64 (13 Août 2010)

Manque un "la" à la fin


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Magnifique C0rentin !


----------



## giga64 (13 Août 2010)

Nan, je suis pas Schtroumpf Grognon !!! :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2010)

Merci Etienne 

Giga64  .


----------



## quiky (14 Août 2010)

quiky a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> 
> j'aime beaucoup les icones texte du dock
> 
> ...



Je fais faire encore mon chieur mais j'ai réussi à obtenir des icones text (merci pour l'info d'ailleurs corentin) j'ai aussi réussi à obtenir un dock 2D transparant, mais par contre lorsque j'active une application je n'ai plus le petit spot lumineux en dessous de l'icone (à l'inverse de ce que l'on peut le voir sur l'image de mon précédent post)

alors comment on fait pour les remettre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2010)

Tu es passé par quoi pour le rendre transparent ?

Tu peux le rétablir avec Mirage ou bien remettre le Dock à zéro avec CandyBar


----------



## quiky (14 Août 2010)

et bien j'ai supprimé dans le dossier dock les programmes left 2 à 5 puis jk'ai modifier le numéro 1

j'ai lu cette technique ici

alors le dock est transrant mais plus les spots

Edit: merci corentin j'ai réussi grâce à candy bar, maintenant je vais essayer de trouver d'autres pastilles à mettre à al place des spots


----------



## Le docteur (14 Août 2010)

quiky a dit:


> bonjour à tous
> 
> j'aime beaucoup les icones texte du dock
> 
> ...



Le wallpaper, il fait un peu flipper, là ... (doit être mon côté vieux con :mouais


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2010)

quiky a dit:


> et bien j'ai supprimé dans le dossier dock les programmes left 2 à 5 puis jk'ai modifier le numéro 1
> 
> j'ai lu cette technique ici
> 
> ...



Ah ok tu as travaillé directement avec les fichiers, fais une sauvegarde dans ce cas les prochaines fois .


----------



## cooltofchris (15 Août 2010)

Après un long voyage quel plaisir de retrouver mon mac,y a eu de belles choses pendant 2 mois.Pour ma part petit changement de thème...
je me permet d en envoyer 2 d un coup ca faisait longtemps 
ce que je quitte 



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
ce que je retrouve



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
pour le prochain voyage j aurais mon mbp,il doit arriver lundi.Je vais pouvoir m amuser encore


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2010)

C'est joli .


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Août 2010)

Super sympa ouai


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2010)

@ cooltofchris : c'est splendide.

*THE NEW OLD*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Retour au Dock 

Très sympa .


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2010)

Merci.

Je vais encore essayer quelques jours, mais je n'arrive vraiment pas à m'habituer au dock.
Ça ne sert à rien ce truc !!!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Bah parfois c'est beau donc on peut le laisser même si on ne l'utilise pas beaucoup, surtout que dans ton cas ça ne prend pas trop de place.


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2010)

Ouais, mais j'ai tellement l'habitude de l'avoir sur le coté droit, et caché, que maintenant quand je veux cliquer, je me dirige d'abord à droite, malgré que le dock soit apparent en bas lol.

Sinon, tu ne connaîtrais pas un truc pour afficher l'arrivée de nouveau mail dans la barre des menus ?

Edit : non c'est bon, je vais utiliser GeekTool pour les mails.


----------



## Palaz (16 Août 2010)

AnnC21 a dit:


>



Je trouve très jolie ton icone de Safari, y aurait moyen d'avoir la source ?
Merchi d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Sinon, tu ne connaîtrais pas un truc pour afficher l'arrivée de nouveau mail dans la barre des menus ?
> 
> Edit : non c'est bon, je vais utiliser GeekTool pour les mails.



Mail Unread Menu .


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2010)

Ha excellent, merci, je vais me le mettre de coté celui-ci.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Sympa le dock !
Tu trouves ta Magic Mouse bien ? Car je la trouve trop basse .
Ton logiciel pour ta Magic Mouse te sert à quoi ? Tu as mis quoi en options ?

Merci !


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2010)

Qui ? Moi ?

Si c'est moi, oui, je trouve la Magic Mouse géniale, je ne pourrais plus m'en passer.

MagicPrefs accélère le mouvement du pointeur que je trouve trop bas d'origine.
Et dans les options j'ai juste mis "Three Finger Click" pour Exposé,
et "One Finger Tap &#63743; Stem", qui active Space en tapotant sur la queue de la pomme
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Ok , merci , je vais tester ça , qui sait , je la garderai peut-être .


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2010)

C'est un coup à prendre.
Il ne faut pas la manipuler comme une souris ordinaire.
En fait il y a juste les doigts qui reposent dessus.
Comme sur cette vidéo : http://www.apple.com/fr/magicmouse/#hero-video









Et avec le nouveau chargeur de piles Apple, plus de problème d'autonomie.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Je n'y arrive toujours pas , retour à la Arc Mouse !
Et le chargeur de piles , une blague .


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2010)

Non


Il est sorti pile-poil au moment où je voulais en acheter un, donc ça tombait juste bien.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

[HS]En tout cas ma mère débutante sur Mac en est très contente  .[/HS]


----------



## Rémi M (16 Août 2010)

Je reviens, j'ai juste modifié le Wallpaper


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Non
> 
> 
> Il est sorti pile-poil au moment où je voulais en acheter un, donc ça tombait juste bien.



Mouais .

Pour la peine :


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Sympa les deux derniers .


----------



## Maxime63 (16 Août 2010)

Voila le mien 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2010)

Il est rigolo ton tien, Etienne.

Il fait moche, sale temps, alors pour le passer, le temps ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2010)

Il est ou le dock ?


----------



## wath68 (16 Août 2010)

J'l'ai vendu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2010)

C'est joli quand même :love:.


----------



## scherel (18 Août 2010)

http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/5274/grassh.png


----------



## wath68 (18 Août 2010)

Excellent. Très classe.
J'ai toujours aimé cette série de Laurent Baumann.


----------



## alloja (18 Août 2010)

scherel a dit:


> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/5274/grassh.png



Coucou scherel,

Puis-je savoir où as-tu trouvé ce fond d'écran ?

A bientôt,
alloja


----------



## scherel (18 Août 2010)

Je l'ai pas trouvé donc je te l'upload: http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/4164/0700d.jpg


----------



## wath68 (18 Août 2010)

J'ai retrouvé le set complet, avec les différents fonds (matin, midi, après-midi,...), ici dans le .dmg : http://www.chatelp.org/?page_id=6


----------



## scherel (18 Août 2010)

Merci Wath !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Sublime Scherel !


----------



## scherel (18 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sublime Scherel !




Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Nics87 (18 Août 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Après un long voyage quel plaisir de retrouver mon mac,y a eu de belles choses pendant 2 mois.Pour ma part petit changement de thème...
> je me permet d en envoyer 2 d un coup ca faisait longtemps
> ce que je quitte
> 
> ...



Bonjour !

Comment as-tu fait pour remplacer le dock par cette barre translucide/grise ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## scherel (18 Août 2010)

Nics87 a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> Comment as-tu fait pour remplacer le dock par cette barre translucide/grise ?
> 
> Merci beaucoup !




Une image collée sur l'image du fond d'ecran ? (Photoshop)


----------



## cooltofchris (18 Août 2010)

juste une image geektool comme ça je peux faire tourner mes fonds d ecran chaque minute
sherel bravo c est super beau
sherel j ai essaye en vain avec le theme bowtie   je n y arrive pas.
merci aux autres


----------



## Calderan (19 Août 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Je reviens, j'ai juste modifié le Wallpaper


Très sympa, j'aime beaucoup le dock, tu peux le partager?


----------



## alloja (19 Août 2010)

Merki, wath68 et scherel !


----------



## Rémi M (19 Août 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> Très sympa, j'aime beaucoup le dock, tu peux le partager?



Direction ici


----------



## onmyplanet (20 Août 2010)

Voilà mon premier, alors soyez pas trop sévère


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

C'est pas mal du tout pour un premier !

Juste deux choses :

1. Je virais le séparateur du Dock
2. Je trouve qu'il y'a trop d'icônes dans la barre des menus.

.


----------



## Scalounet (20 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est pas mal du tout pour un premier !
> 
> Juste deux choses :
> 
> ...



t'as oublié.... *l'heure* !!!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

Oh non nous on gueule sur l'heure quand elle deux fois voir plus sur le bureau .


----------



## onmyplanet (20 Août 2010)

z'étes dur les gars ! 
J'arrives pas à supprimer le séparateur du Dock, une piste ?


----------



## Scalounet (20 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oh non*!* nous on gueule sur l'heure quand elle *figure* deux fois*,* voir plus*,* sur le bureau .



tu veux vraiment que je te rafraîchisse la mémoire ? 

dis donc, tu fatigues concernant la ponctuation ! (humour)


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oh non nous on gueule sur l'heure quand elle deux fois voire plus sur le bureau .



.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2010)

dur vous êtes

Sinon pour le séparateur tu peux utiliser CandyBar avec un fichier de même taille mais transparent ou alors utiliser Mirage.


----------



## onmyplanet (20 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> dur vous êtes
> 
> Sinon pour le séparateur tu peux utiliser CandyBar avec un fichier de même taille mais transparent ou alors utiliser Mirage.



Super, c'est nickel ! Merci COrentin


----------



## wath68 (21 Août 2010)

Pictures by Gregory Colbert (et le fond aussi, que j'ai piqué sur son site et un peu transformé )


----------



## quiky (21 Août 2010)

voici le mien soyez sympa s'est mon premier deskop que je poste


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Pictures by Gregory Colbert (et le fond aussi, que j'ai piqué sur son site et un peu transformé )



Esta very beau !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Joli les deux derniers .


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

J'en avais marre du Dock aussi


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2010)

merci à vous.


:love: joliiiii
Tu as réussi a installer ce truc de Gaia à ce que je vois.
Moi j'y suis pas arrivé, je ne savais pas quoi faire avec ce fichier .air


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Merci 

En fait il faut juste l'installer, et ensuite une application nommée "Gaia 10" est dans ton dossier Application.
Ce n'est pas la même version c'est celle-ci ensuite j'ai été modifier le fichier options.xml "to fit my needs"  mais j'ai pas réussi à tout modifier dans la balise Wheater il y'avait juste NY/New York que j'ai modifié en Tournai puis en néerlandais Doornik mais je me retrouve avec rien. J'ai pas vu de ligne non plus pour changer en Celsius (c'était évidemment en Fahrenheit).
Sinon quand c'est au complet ça donne ça






Plusieurs "boîtes" que tu peux déplacer et supprimer malheureusement les déplacement et les suppressions ne sont pas pris en compte au redémarrage de l'app'.

Edit : je me rends compte qu'il y'a des bugs sur la police utilisée .


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2010)

haaaaaaaa ok, il fallait Adobe Air lol normal que ça ne marchait pas chez moi.

 mucho gracias


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Pfiou , tout cela est superficiel ;

Mucho très bo C0rentin !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Muchas gracias .


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2010)

Ouais, ça fait moche sur mon fond d'écran.
De plus impossible de supprimer cette fuckin' pétale et la météo.
Pourtant j'ai supprimé toutes les entrées "Weather".

À la corbeille ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Tu sais pas fermer les petites fenêtres ?


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2010)

Prends moi pour une quiche 

Ben si, mais si tu fermes l'appli puis l'ouvre à nouveau, elle est toujours là, la météo.
Sans compter le bug que tu as signalé, des fenêtres qui ne restent pas en place.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Je t'avais prévenu .



C0rentin a dit:


> Plusieurs "boîtes" que tu peux déplacer et supprimer malheureusement les déplacement et les suppressions ne sont pas pris en compte au redémarrage de l'app'.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Neuf avec vieux !


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> @ Wath : J'aime pas le rose .





Sinon, joli, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2010)

Ya du bleu , donc ça passe .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

J'aime bien .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2010)

Quelques changements , l'UI de chez Apple est très bonne finalement  (Sauf le fait que Aperture aie des barres grises et soit vraiment trop austère (Moins que Lightroom 3 du moins) ).


----------



## Scalounet (23 Août 2010)

mon new ! 

wall by me !


----------



## Rémi M (23 Août 2010)

Très jolie !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

J'aime beaucoup l'ensemble.


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2010)

+1

Très calme, zen, reposant.
Nice shot.


----------



## Scalounet (24 Août 2010)

merci messieurs ! 



heuuu ! la photo n'est pas de moi, je me suis amusé a modifier 2 wall, a créer un cadre et c'est tout ! 

bon, c'est déja pas mal quand même non ?


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2010)

Ha ben je retire tout ce que j'ai dis alors 

C'est du PhotoStyler ça, non ?
Je rajouterai peut être une petite ombre sous le cadre, pour un peu de relief.


----------



## Rémi M (24 Août 2010)

C'est très bien, et il faut bien commencer par quelque chose 

Un peintre ne commence pas par faire sa propre toile, il copie et modifie avant de faire la sienne  (comme dans tout domaine d'ailleurs)


----------



## Scalounet (24 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ha ben je retire tout ce que j'ai dis alors
> 
> C'est du PhotoStyler ça, non ?
> Je rajouterai peut être une petite ombre sous le cadre, pour un peu de relief.



ah la peau de vache !  

ça n'est pas du PhotoStyler, je fais juste mumuse avec Gimp ! 

pas bète l'histoire de l'ombre pour le relief ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------




Rémi M a dit:


> C'est très bien, et il faut bien commencer par quelque chose
> 
> Un peintre ne commence pas par faire sa propre toile, il copie et modifie avant de faire la sienne  (comme dans tout domaine d'ailleurs)



dans mon cas, on dira que je suis celui qui ne saura faire que des petites choses comme ça, mais je m'en contente, cependant, je vais quand même essayer de m'améliorer un peu. 

merci messieurs


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> ça n'est pas du PhotoStyler, je fais juste mumuse avec Gimp !


Ha, au temps pour moi alors.
Joli travail.



Scalounet a dit:


> dans mon cas, on dira que je suis celui qui ne saura faire que des petites choses comme ça, mais je m'en contente, cependant, je vais quand même essayer de m'améliorer un peu.


Pareil pour moi, sauf que j'utilise Acorn.
Je n'arrive pas à me faire à Gimp.

J'ai rajouté du GeekTool à mon desk', ... j'aime bien.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Photoshop est pas mal non plus  .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Ouais mais c'est dur et ca coute très cher Photoshop .


----------



## Scalounet (24 Août 2010)

je pense qu'avec photoshop on peut faire énormément de choses, mais, non seulement comme le souligne etienne, ça coute cher pour un non initié, et il faut vraiment s'y connaitre pour utiliser cet outil ! (enfin c'est mon avis) 

avec Gimp, je trouve que déjà, les possibilités sont grandes pour un novice. 

j'ai rajouté un petit effet d'ombre, c'est vrai que ça dégage un peu plus la photo !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Ça rend bien mieux .


----------



## Deathschyte (24 Août 2010)

Et voilà, nouveau bureau !
Toujours avec ce dock noir et ces icônes textes !
Le wallpaper à été entièrement réalisé sous photoshop.





Pour l'adresse du wall, allez sur mon deviantart :
http://zardom002.deviantart.com

Deathschyte


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2010)

Avis personnel : Dommage, le fond d'écran est magnifique, mais le bureau est surchargé, et ça gâche tout.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2010)

Tu oublies de dire qu'un Dock 3D ne va pas avec des icones textes..


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu oublies de dire qu'un Dock 3D ne va pas avec des icones textes..


Après on va encore dire que je radote


----------



## Deathschyte (24 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Tu oublies de dire qu'un Dock 3D ne va pas avec des icones textes..



Oh... En effet.
C'est vrai qu'après réflexion, ce dock ne va pas si bien.
Je vais voir pour quelque chose d'autre.



> Avis personnel : Dommage, le fond d'écran est magnifique, mais le bureau est surchargé, et ça gâche tout.



Surchargé ? A peine 7 dossiers, c'est dingue comme les visions changent. En tout cas, j'ai bien fais attention à laisser un espace libre pour les dossiers dans la conception, j'pensais que ça irait 

Death'


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2010)

Le dock sert justement à mettre les dossiers genre vidéos, download, documents, etc ... enfin je crois lol
Toi tu les as sur le bureau et sur le dock.

C'est ça, plus l'heure et la date (que tu as aussi dans la barre des menus) qui noient ton fond d'écran, je trouve.

Enfin bon, j'suis p't'être le seul à penser comme ça aussi.


----------



## Scalounet (24 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> .....////......
> 
> Enfin bon, j'suis p't'être le seul à penser comme ça aussi.




non non !!


cependant, Deathschyte, je trouve ça génial de manipuler CSIII de cette façon (même si je n'aime pas trop le style planète et autres trucs du genre), mais vraiment bravo, c'est du beau boulot !


----------



## Rémi M (24 Août 2010)

@ Deathschyte

Très beau, j'aime bien le fond d'écran, il est très réussi 

Il est vrai que pour les icônes "Gill Sans Text", il serait mieux un dock en 2D.

Exemple, ça donne ceci


----------



## cooltofchris (24 Août 2010)

rien de bien nouveau juste un wall qui me plait.Une belle phrase à méditer.



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
Bien les derniers, je suis jaloux je n arrive toujours pas à m en sortir avec la barre bowtie de sherel


----------



## scherel (25 Août 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> rien de bien nouveau juste un wall qui me plait.Une belle phrase à méditer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moi par contre j'aime bien la police et le style de ta citation, donc si tu me donnes le code geektool la police et les couleurs je t'upload mon fichier bowtie si tu veux  

Echange de bons procédés


----------



## cooltofchris (25 Août 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Moi par contre j'aime bien la police et le style de ta citation, donc si tu me donnes le code geektool la police et les couleurs je t'upload mon fichier bowtie si tu veux
> 
> Echange de bons procédés


Je suis désolé mais ce n est pas du geektool c est juste un wall complet .je ne connais donc pas non plus la police utilisée.Mais suis preneur du fichier bowtie,à la taile de mon ecran en
1080 .Ca coute rien d essayer.
http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/724965 voici pour le wall.


----------



## scherel (25 Août 2010)

Ah autant pour moi.

@Wath je sais que tu l'as deja posté mais tu pourrais me remettre ton code Geektool sur les citations merci.


@ en ce qui concerne le fichier Bowtie le voici: http://cl.ly/f92937d0c57e5242726b

mais c'est pour un 15" MBP.


----------



## scherel (25 Août 2010)

Pour la peine: http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/1812/83299669.png


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

:love:.


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2010)

Bon, alors, le code :

```
URL="http://www.boardofwisdom.com/generator/rss/Wisdom.xml"
maxLength="800"
start="4"
end="4"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt
```

Et ici le site de Quotes : http://www.boardofwisdom.com/mailquote.asp?msgid=qod

À la première ligne de mon code, tu peux changer Wisdom.xml
par une autre catégorie du site (Freedom, Humour, Movies, ...) que tu trouveras au bas de la page.


----------



## Scalounet (25 Août 2010)

l'est beau aussi ce wall !


----------



## Haendel (25 Août 2010)

Voilà voilà ^^


----------



## Scalounet (25 Août 2010)

Haendel a dit:


> Voilà voilà ^^




juste mon avis, mais la couleur du dock ne va pas avec la photo (ou inversement)! 

mais bon, les goûts et les couleurs... !!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Héhé sympa Haendel (et Scalounet ).


----------



## Haendel (25 Août 2010)

Bah tout en noir et blanc c'est pas tip top ^^Après si quelqu'un sait colorier la crinière de Rita en blond ^^

En Dock vous mettriez quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Je le cacherai .


----------



## wath68 (25 Août 2010)




----------



## cooltofchris (26 Août 2010)

scherel merci
En farfouillant je me suis aperçu que j avais déjà fait bien les manips.j avais juste oublié de relancer bowtie pour utiliser le thème modifié.Parfois ce que l on peut être c..
De toute façon je préfère le dernier que tu as envoyé.
J ai réussi :rateau:
scalounet très joli,mais si je  peux chipoter, ecouter le grand bleu sur un champs de blé ca va pas ensemble


 Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## scherel (26 Août 2010)

@ Merci Wath !

@ De rien Cooltofchris


 http://img844.imageshack.us/img844/1050/30657827.png


----------



## Scalounet (26 Août 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> .../...
> scalounet très joli,mais si je  peux chipoter, ecouter le grand bleu sur un champs de blé ca va pas ensemble



je m'étais fait la même réflexion !! 

sympa ton dernier ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h25 ----------




scherel a dit:


> @ Merci Wath !
> 
> @ De rien Cooltofchris
> 
> ...



je sais pas, y a un truc qui me gène mais je sais pas quoi ! 

peut-etre ta météo toute petite a coté des zoiseaux !!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Joli cooltofchris et scherel .


----------



## Bliim (26 Août 2010)

Sous Mac depuis 2 jours, voici mon premier screen.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Un peu lourd mais ça va .


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2010)

Bon ben ... euh .... bienvenue alors 

Pour le desk', bah, je dirais juste que l'ensemble dock/icônes s'accorde bien avec le fond d'écran,
et pour le reste, je passe mon tour, joker 

Petit conseil : utiliser ImageShack, ou autre hébergeur d'images, pour poster des captures sur le forum.


----------



## Bliim (26 Août 2010)

Bah je l'ai utilisé ...


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2010)

Oui, mais il faut copier le lien "miniature pour forum"


----------



## Bliim (26 Août 2010)

Ah ok ce sera pour la prochaine fois


----------



## Kanaaky (26 Août 2010)

J'aime beaucoup BLIIM.


----------



## wath68 (26 Août 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2010)

Sublime :love:.


----------



## Scalounet (26 Août 2010)

j'aime beaucoup !


----------



## Rémi M (27 Août 2010)

Un peu de légèreté ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Sympa, sauf les Stacks .


----------



## TheBrainwasher (27 Août 2010)

Salut!
Quelqu'un aurait une idée du comment enlever ce satané icone Yahoowidget de la menubar, j'ai envie de la rendre plus clean mais ya pas moyen j'y arrive pas!!
Merci d'avance 
A oui oublié de préciser que je voudrais l'enlever tout en continuant à utiliser les widgets ^^


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Tu peux toujours modifier l'icône en mettant une icône transparente à la place (même taille).
Clic droit sur l'application->Afficher le contenu du paquet->Ressources .


----------



## scherel (27 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu peux toujours modifier l'icône en mettant une icône transparente à la place (même taille).
> Clic droit sur l'application->Afficher le contenu du paquet->Ressources .



Très juste. J'ai galéré aussi pour trouver 
Les icônes s'appellent _menubaricon.png_ et _menubarselected.png_

N'oublies pas tu dois rempacer ces icônes avec des vierges de la *même taille *!
Bonne custo


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2010)

J'ai une meilleure idée ... virer Yahoo Widget 








je suis déjà  loin, vers là-bas  ==>


----------



## Scalounet (27 Août 2010)

a quoi ça sert ce truc ?


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2010)

À rajouter des horloges, la météo et autres trucs encombrants. 
http://widgets.yahoo.com/

J'ai déjà testé, mais pas longtemps, je trouvais ça vraiment trop moche.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Y'en a quelques jolis mais effectivement ça se compte pas par dizaines.


----------



## Scalounet (27 Août 2010)

c'est bien ce qui me semblait, j'avais essayé ce truc et je ne l'avais pas gardé pour les mêmes raisons !


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Août 2010)

wath ca claque,splendide.



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

Cool .


----------



## TheBrainwasher (27 Août 2010)

Ca marche niquel, Merci Corentin et shekel, effectivement j'y avait pas pensé !



C0rentin a dit:


> Y'en a quelques jolis mais effectivement ça se compte pas par dizaines.


Ouaip J'ai cherché lomptemps et c'est vrai que j'en ai trouvé que deux à ne pas jeter, Widescape et Folding clock.


----------



## scherel (28 Août 2010)

J'hésitai encore, je n'étais pas sur ça valait la peine? Je vais me lancer ça y'est je fais le grand saut oui j'ai réussi quel soulagement ! 

j'ai enfin réussi à enlever ce dock. Merci pour votre aide à tous  :rateau:


http://img713.imageshack.us/img713/8079/stew.png


----------



## wath68 (28 Août 2010)

T'as vu, ça ne fait même pas mal 

Magnifique desk', j'adore le style pin-up.
Un lien, s'te plait ?


----------



## scherel (28 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> T'as vu, ça ne fait même pas mal
> 
> Magnifique desk', j'adore le style pin-up.
> Un lien, s'te plait ?



Merci  

Voilà: http://www.momkai.nl/special/desktops/creatie/


----------



## wath68 (28 Août 2010)

Merci, excellent.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

Très sympa Scherel et quel temps .


----------



## fredx360 (28 Août 2010)

Voila


----------



## scherel (28 Août 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très sympa Scherel et quel temps .



Merci Corentin oui et le temps ici est vraiment pourri 

@Wath: de rien 

Stan


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2010)

fredx360 pas mal mais j'enlèverai l'horloge dans la barre des menus .


----------



## fredx360 (28 Août 2010)

Merci C0rentin ...


----------



## fredx360 (29 Août 2010)

essai je ne vois plus les discusions


----------



## TheBrainwasher (30 Août 2010)

Mes débuts en custo 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2010)

J'aime vraiment beaucoup, malgré le fait que, dès que je vois une toile de ce peintre,
je pense irrémédiablement à STU-STU-STU-STUDIO LINE.

 haa les eightie's, cela vous marque à vie.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

On le voit à ton avatar , ma mère avait la même tête à cette époque .


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2010)

Original TheBrainwasher .


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> On le voit à ton avatar , ma mère avait la même tête à cette époque .


La classe alors.

:love::love::love:


----------



## TheBrainwasher (30 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aime vraiment beaucoup, malgré le fait que, dès que je vois une toile de ce peintre,
> je pense irrémédiablement à STU-STU-STU-STUDIO LINE.
> 
> haa les eightie's, cela vous marque à vie.


Aie ca m'était jamais venu à l'esprit, maintenant je ne vois que ça


----------



## Scalounet (30 Août 2010)

moi je pensais a Look !


----------



## TheBrainwasher (30 Août 2010)

Naaan arrêtez le supplice  , je crois que je vais changer de desktop ^^


----------



## Pouasson (30 Août 2010)

Pas de custo, à part le dock.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Très sobre Mr Lieu noir .
J'aime bien les icones et le résultat final : Tout s'accorde !
Comment tu as l'icone bootcamp par contre ? Jamais réussi à l'avoir pour rebooter vite fait !

Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Très sympa Pouasson .


----------



## Pouasson (31 Août 2010)

Mici les gars.  

Les icônes, j'me suis basé sur un .psd de la gamme connue de ces icônes (korben quelque chose je crois), puis retouche 'toshop basique histoire d'avoir mes app' en french. ^^ 

Pour le redémarrage Windows c'est *Boot Champ. *


----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2010)

Fond d'écran : http://wallpaperstock.net/keep-it-simple-wallpapers_w23477.html


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Classe ! :love:

Un lien vers le fond d'écran stp ?


----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2010)

Merci.

Oui zut, j'ai oublié de l'ajouter avec le post.
Voili voilou :
http://wallpaperstock.net/keep-it-simple-wallpapers_w23477.html


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Merci !


----------



## fredx360 (31 Août 2010)

Mon nouveau fond d'ecran


----------



## Bliim (31 Août 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Fond d'écran : http://wallpaperstock.net/keep-it-simple-wallpapers_w23477.html



Je suppose que tu utilises geektool pour l'heure ? Mais avec quelle police ? 
Sinon Bravo c'est très réussi


----------



## wath68 (31 Août 2010)

Merci.

Exact, c'est GeekTool.
La police se nomme Missing Link".


----------



## cooltofchris (31 Août 2010)

Reçu le mbp 13 de ma femme,elle voulait du noir et vert... J ai pu m amuser un peu s en trop tout changer sinon elle risque d être perdu



Click for full size - Uploaded with plasq's Skitch
Heureusement qu elle n aime pas le rose
wath comme d hab 
pour les autres pas mal non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2010)

Magnifique :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

J'ai enfin changé la police :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

C'est vide .....












































Mais tellement beau :love:.


----------



## Rémi M (1 Septembre 2010)

C'est très léger et aéré 

J'aime !


----------



## wath68 (1 Septembre 2010)

Ça devient lassant, tout ces beaux desk'.


Personne ne pourrait poster un truc bien pourrave, qu'on se défoule un peu ?

P.S : amis desktopeurs, j'en profite pour vous présenter Iko, qui va bientôt rejoindre la family.
<===
:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

J'ai pas plus pourri pour toi , désolé !

-Série pourrie
-Wall pixelisé comme tu les aimes 
-Un gros logo qui traîne en bas à droite



:love:


----------



## wath68 (1 Septembre 2010)

Oh my God, c'est quoi ça ? L'équipe des Experts Bratislava ??? 

C'est quelle série ? Ça a l'air ... bien lol.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

Plus belle la vie :love:.


----------



## Scalounet (1 Septembre 2010)

AHHHH OUAI !!! 

enfin un desk superbe ou l'on sent le travail soigné ! 


j'adore !!! 

pour les autres, j'aime bien quand même, mais moins... !


----------



## wath68 (1 Septembre 2010)

Ça manque quand même un peu de GeekTool je trouve.

Je verrais bien l'heure, en taille maxi, avec de jolies couleurs.
Puis quelques RSS et infos CPU-chaipakoi.

Là il serait vraiment top.


----------



## Scalounet (1 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ça manque quand même un peu de GeekTool je trouve.
> 
> Je verrais bien l'heure, en taille maxi, avec de jolies couleurs.
> Puis quelques RSS et infos CPU-chaipakoi.
> ...



ben, tu sais ce qu'il te reste a faire, on compte sur toi !


----------



## cooltofchris (1 Septembre 2010)

corentin un peu chargé avec la barre d outil 
etienne ça fait du bien c est fait avec gout,une très belle série en plus,mon âme de fanboy est de retour.:love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ça manque quand même un peu de GeekTool je trouve.
> 
> Je verrais bien l'heure, en taille maxi, avec de jolies couleurs.
> Puis quelques RSS et infos CPU-chaipakoi.
> ...




On verra ce soir


----------



## Ralph_ (2 Septembre 2010)

scherel a dit:


> J'hésitai encore, je n'étais pas sur ça valait la peine? Je vais me lancer ça y'est je fais le grand saut oui j'ai réussi quel soulagement !
> 
> j'ai enfin réussi à enlever ce dock. Merci pour votre aide à tous  :rateau:
> 
> ...



Magnifique!! 

mon desk n'avait pas changé depuis presque 2 mois avec la bcbar, la nouvelle icone itunes que je trouve jolie à changer la donne donc je m'y suis relancé

question, tweetie, il y a moyen de cacher l'icone de dock?

edit : ah ben mince si j'oublie le wall... photo perso en patagonie argentine

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8072571/Capture d’écran 2010-09-02 à 13.52.44.png


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Joli .


----------



## hOlivier (2 Septembre 2010)

Magic light.

http://cl.ly/d3a4dc991c0ada447980


----------



## Anonyme (2 Septembre 2010)

Je ferai un peu le ménage dans la barre des menus mais sinon c'est sympa .


----------



## scherel (2 Septembre 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Magnifique!!



Merci beaucoup Ralph  

Très joli le tien, je suis notamment très intéressé par ton thème bowtie, un lien?
Sinon pour ceux qui customisent un peu bowtie, une idée pour afficher deux thèmes à la fois? Rien trouvé sur la toile.


----------



## Ralph_ (2 Septembre 2010)

suffit de demander 
http://cupofjoe1357.deviantart.com/art/Playlet-154413739

personne sinon pour éliminer tweetie du dock et ne garder que la menu bar? il ne me dérange pas et l'icone est joli mais si je peux le supprimer...


----------



## scherel (2 Septembre 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> suffit de demander
> http://cupofjoe1357.deviantart.com/art/Playlet-154413739
> 
> personne sinon pour éliminer tweetie du dock et ne garder que la menu bar? il ne me dérange pas et l'icone est joli mais si je peux le supprimer...



Dock Dodger ? Te supprime n'importe quelle icône du dock


----------



## TheBrainwasher (2 Septembre 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Sinon pour ceux qui customisent un peu bowtie, une idée pour afficher deux thèmes à la fois? Rien trouvé sur la toile.


Ouais j'ai aussi cherché et cela m'intéresserais bien de savoir! Si quelqu'un a une piste je suis preneur !


----------



## Ralph_ (2 Septembre 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Dock Dodger ? Te supprime n'importe quelle icône du dock



Merci 
j'avais essayé avec dockless mais l'icone de la menu bar était aussi parti! la c'est parfait!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Petit nouveau en attendant Gaia 10 ...


----------



## scherel (4 Septembre 2010)

Magnifique !


----------



## Scalounet (4 Septembre 2010)

simple et efficace !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Merci à vous deux , j'attends la suite Gaia pour changer un peu mon univers minimaliste ...


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2010)

Yes very jolibo.

C'est le 13 septembre, la release de Gaia10 ... woohooo


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

Yeah yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Avec des centaines de choses à voir.


----------



## Selthis (5 Septembre 2010)

Rapidement : Ou sont stockés les thèmes Bowtie déjà ? J'ai téléchargé un thème qui me plait mais il ne s'affiche pas quand je l'installe via le menu préférence de Bowtie


----------



## wath68 (5 Septembre 2010)

Bibliotheque / Applications Support / Bowtie/

Pour installer un thème, il suffit juste de double-cliquer dessus.
Cela ne se fait pas à partir des préférences.


----------



## numsix (5 Septembre 2010)

Ça faisait une éternité, ....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2010)

Magnifique :love:.


----------



## Scalounet (5 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Bibliotheque / Applications Support / Bowtie/
> 
> Pour installer un thème, il suffit juste de double-cliquer dessus.
> Cela ne se fait pas à partir des préférences.



avec la nouvelle version, le double clic ne se fait plus ! il faut cocher la case "apply"


----------



## wath68 (5 Septembre 2010)

Je parlais du fichier .bowTie, celui qu'on télécharge et qu'on installe.


----------



## hogo (6 Septembre 2010)

Salut à tous,
Pour changer un peu, je poste le WallPaper de la session Windows de mon mac.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Franchement c'est pas mal pensé .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Pensé .
J'aime bien aussi .


----------



## Scalounet (6 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Je parlais du fichier .bowTie, celui qu'on télécharge et qu'on installe.



au temps pour moi !


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2010)

numsix a dit:


> Ça faisait une éternité, ....


----------



## Aescleah (6 Septembre 2010)

Le petit dernier, qui devrait rester un bon moment... 



​


----------



## wath68 (6 Septembre 2010)

Nous disons tous cela, lol.
Chuttt faut pas le dire, mais j'ai au moins changé 4 fois depuis ma dernière capture.

Très joli, soit dit en passant.
C'est quoi ton ID LastFM ?

Edit : j'ai trouvé :rateau:

Votre compatibilité musicale avec Aescleah est ÉLEVÉE
Vous partagez les artistes suivants Dead Can Dance, Faith No More, Massive Attack, The Kills et David Bowie


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2010)

Joli Aescleah


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Septembre 2010)

Putain 11 pages..
J'les ai senti passees !
Super tous les desks en tous cas.. Avec notamment un superbe fond vert de ché plus qui..
Et j'ai vu que Wath a fait l'effort du Dock.. C'est bien t'as essayé au moins 

@aescleah : sympa


----------



## wath68 (7 Septembre 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Super tous les desks en tous cas.. Avec notamment un superbe fond vert de ché plus qui..


Bah, ça doit surement être moi 

J'plaisante, le fond vert c'est un p'tit jeune qui débute, un nouveau, ... C0renkek'chose... j'sais plus, j'ai oublié son nom.

Ouais, le dock, quelle sale bestiole ce truc lol.
Ça prend de la place et ça sert vraiment à rien, à part se casser la tête pour trouver les belles icônes qui vont bien dessus.


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Septembre 2010)

Haha ouai je suis d'accord pour les icones 
Ah ouai le ptit jeune.. Me rappelle.. Un nouveau qui manque de gout, desks pas harmonieux et en bordel..
Il debute c'est normal..


----------



## Scalounet (7 Septembre 2010)

z'êtes vaches quand même avec les newbies ! 

le pauvre, il a l'air assez.... limité, ne l'enfoncez pas plus, ça n'est pas lui rendre service !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2010)

ici.


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Septembre 2010)

C'est sa journee a Corentin


----------



## popomme (7 Septembre 2010)

voici mon p'tit nouveau , il rend très bien sur le macbook 

http://www.hebergementimages.com/im...042c_Capture-decran-2010-09-07-a-11.29.43.png

Merci de poster une miniature de capture plutôt.
Pensez à ceux qui ont une petite connexion.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

On se fout de ma gueule .


----------



## wath68 (7 Septembre 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (7 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


>



mort de rire !!  


et puis, c'est pas faux ça !


----------



## renoaz (7 Septembre 2010)

voici mon bureau


----------



## Scalounet (7 Septembre 2010)

sympa renoaz


----------



## Sylow (8 Septembre 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> C'est sa journee a Corentin



Fait attention à toi mon ptit Phil ! 

Ouioui le Phil1982 que l'on connait pour l'amour qu'il porte à l'ipad (ironie)  soit disant .
Mais comme on dit l'ironie du sort veut que Phil , tous les soirs délaisse sa femme et la remplace par un iPad .
Elle , en attendant que l'iPad se décharge reste sur un vulgaire Macbook ^^. 

10h c'est long


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2010)

Joli renoaz .


----------



## scherel (9 Septembre 2010)

Je m'amuse avec iTunes 10.
Bonne soirée à vous.

http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/7108/itunes10.png


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Pas mal .


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2010)

10 jours ... un record.




... avant la déferlante Gaia lundi.


----------



## Aescleah (10 Septembre 2010)

Oh ben il est tout vert !

Tu vas bien au moins? 

Sinon, joli desk


----------



## Scalounet (10 Septembre 2010)

c'est vrai qu'il est bÔ en vert ! 

sympa ton desk 




ah oui, j'allais oublier, congratulations !! 

ps: expliquez moi svp ce qu'est Gaia exactement svp ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> 10 jours ... un record.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG , il est modo .
C'est pas possible  !

Pour la peine : Ton desk , il est austère et sans originalité .


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2010)

tout comme moi.

 Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Tiens t'es modo ?
Sympa ton nouveau bureau .


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui, mais juste ici, à la custo.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui oui je le sais, félicitations .


----------



## Maximouse (10 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> 10 jours ... un record.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un petit lien pour le Wall


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2010)

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Non , c'est un modo , il doit se la jouer à la mode *** .

Je laisse ça à d'autres.


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2010)

Maximouse a dit:


> Un petit lien pour le Wall


here we go : http://www.flickr.com/photos/nineinchnails/with/3059531337/


----------



## Fìx (10 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non , c'est un modo , il doit se la jouer à la mode *** .



Allez modo.... fais nous une belle première phrase toute de vert vêtue!


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> ps: expliquez moi svp ce qu'est Gaia exactement svp ?


Pour résumer, un projet communautaire (graphistes, musiciens, artistes, ...) destiné à faire prendre conscience du changement climatique.

http://edp.free-h.net/blog/coups-de-coeur/gaia10-trailer

Ca c'était Gaia09




Et les thèmes Gaia10 seront disponibles à partir de lundi.
http://gaia10.us


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Fix78 a dit:


> Allez modo.... fais nous une belle première phrase toute de vert vêtue!



J'ai réussi .


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Et les thèmes Gaia10 seront disponibles à partir de lundi.
> http://gaia10.us



J'espère vraiment qu'ils vont mettre le thème OS X de suite, sinon moi j'aurai pas mal de boulot pour la traduction du nouveau site en français.


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2010)

Tu as rejoins la team ?  Excellent.

Ca va se passer comment alors ?
On aura le choix de la langue à l'accueil, ou bien il y aura un gaia10.fr ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas très comment cela va passer mais oui je suis pris dans l'équipe de traduction avec un autre français.

Anglais, Français, Espagnol, Chinois et Japonais seront les langues supportées.

Je présume que sur la page d'accueil tu pourras choisir ta langue et il y'au une redirection du genre www.gaia.us/fr.


----------



## Scalounet (10 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour résumer, un projet communautaire (graphistes, musiciens, artistes, ...) destiné à faire prendre conscience du changement climatique.
> 
> http://edp.free-h.net/blog/coups-de-coeur/gaia10-trailer
> 
> ...



merci wath


----------



## cooltofchris (10 Septembre 2010)

un petit en attendant lundi comme tout le monde.
bravo pour les derniers.



Click for full size - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2010)

Splendide
J'aime beaucoup



cooltofchris a dit:


> un petit en attendant lundi comme tout le monde


La déferlante de captures qu'on va avoir


----------



## cooltofchris (11 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Splendide
> J'aime beaucoup
> 
> 
> La déferlante de captures qu'on va avoir


merci!!
ça va être green atmosphere ....


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Je sais pas si le thème sera prêt ...
Joli shot tof.


----------



## Fìx (11 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> merci wath



À noter que "Gaia" est une divinité de la mythologie Grecque. C'est la déesse de la Terre. "Mère-Nature" si on veut... 

Je le sais parce que j'ai écrit une longue thèse sur le sujet avec un groupe de chercheurs :style: ...... de mes longues heures passées sur God of War III :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

C'est aussi le nom de mon chat par ailleurs  /StopHS.


----------



## AnnC21 (11 Septembre 2010)

Je ne sais plus si je l'avais mis 






Je l'aime bien, mais faudrait que je m'en fasse un nouveau :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Très sympa !


----------



## wath68 (11 Septembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Ton desk , il est austère et sans originalité .


Plus je le regarde et plus je trouve que tu as raison 
Tu as oublié aussi qu'il est triste, fade et déprimant 

Donc voilà, un nouveau, avec de la couleur 



Wallpaper : Flyby by Xenodice

Psssst t'as vu, j'ai mis la race de smileys, et pas de points


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Bravo à toi .
Ton desk est frais , et le tout s'accorde très bien ensemble , sauf la police de ta citation (Une neutraface ou une gill sans fin irait mieux je trouve).

Pour les >  , tu t'améliores , je note .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Pas mal du tout Wath .


----------



## wath68 (11 Septembre 2010)

Merki à vous 

Neutraface ... j'ai pô 

Le voici avec Gill Sans Fin


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

C'est mieux .


----------



## wath68 (11 Septembre 2010)

Oui, je trouve aussi
Thanx pour le conseil.

Je vais voir si je trouve Neutraface


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

Elle est payante , contacte moi par Mp .


----------



## wath68 (11 Septembre 2010)

Oui je viens de voir ça.
En fait, c'est la police que certains ici ont mis dans la barre des menus.

J'l'aime pô celle-là lol
Merci quand même

La Gill Sans est bien mieux je trouve.


----------



## 217ae1 (11 Septembre 2010)

J'ai remis les icônes d'origine (je les aimes quand-même bien ).
C'est pas trop modifié, juste le fond qui change, mais j'aime bien. 

bravo pour vos beaux desk sur ces dernières pages ! 

je sais que le dock est surchargé, mais j'aime bien avoir toutes les applications à portée de main... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2010)

.


----------



## numsix (12 Septembre 2010)

Elles sont cool les dernières captures !

Back to Mobital ...



​


----------



## alloja (12 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Donc voilà, un nouveau, avec de la couleur



Où puis-je trouver ce beautiful fond, wath ? 

PS : Voici mon mien actuel : http://cl.ly/2Lql.


----------



## wath68 (12 Septembre 2010)

Ici : Flyby by Xenodice


----------



## Anonyme (12 Septembre 2010)

J'adore Numsix !


----------



## wath68 (12 Septembre 2010)

Yep, toujours très classe


----------



## alloja (12 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ici : Flyby by Xenodice



Encore merci wath !


----------



## wath68 (12 Septembre 2010)

TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ...


> Gaia10us
> Over 150 wallpapers, songs, icon sets, interviews and even more waiting for you! It´s the real final countdown! Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Aescleah (12 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> TIC TAC TIC TAC TIC TAC ...



Tu as fini avec tes spams, oui !


----------



## numsix (12 Septembre 2010)

Merci corentin et wahth !

J'ai cherché partout des icônes _à la_ iTunes X sidebar (que j'adore), mais je trouvais pas, alors j'ai désaturé les icônes iphone sidebar de susumu, mais c'est pas encore ça, ....


----------



## JustMeJulien (12 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir, un petit nouveau , pas beaucoup de changements mais bon passage sous SL donc nouveau départ ^^ :


----------



## wath68 (12 Septembre 2010)

Merci de poster des miniatures de captures renvoyant vers l'image originale,
plutôt que l'originale elle-même.
Faut penser à ceux qui ont une petite connexion.
Tu peux utiliser ImageShack, Hiboox ou Skitch entre-autres.

D'ailleurs, à ce propos, je viens juste de découvrir Imageshack Uploader for Mac OS.
Vraiment très pratique : un clic droit sur l'image, ouvrir avec Imageshack Uploader, envoi, et hop, vous avez les liens (vignette pour forum, lien direct, etc...)

Sinon, joli fond et skin Bowtie, mais barre des menus un peu trop surchargé pour moi.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Je savais où posté mais je suis assez déçu de Gaia 10, l'icône corbeille en forme de merde. Les icônes un peu trop Windows !
Par contre j'aime l'icône Quicktime.
Il disent que le thème Mac OS ne sortira pas tout de suite, à mon avis on ne le verra jamais.


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui, mais juste ici, à la custo.


Felicitations !! 


cooltofchris a dit:


> un petit en attendant lundi comme tout le monde.
> bravo pour les derniers.


Superbe, un lien pour le fond please ?


AnnC21 a dit:


> Je ne sais plus si je l'avais mis
> Je l'aime bien, mais faudrait que je m'en fasse un nouveau :rateau:


La aussi un lien stp ?


wath68 a dit:


> [...]je viens juste de découvrir Imageshack Uploader for Mac OS[...]


Merci ! Plus rapide que skitch et meme fonctionnement pour les vignettes (thumbnails) 


Sylow a dit:


> Fait attention à toi mon ptit Phil [...] tous les soirs délaisse sa femme et la remplace par un iPad  [...]


C'est pas si long 10h.. mais je sais pas pourquoi, elle est toujours enervé apres  (egoiste)


Sylow a dit:


> [...] en attendant que l'iPad se décharge reste sur un vulgaire Macbook ^^ [...]


Vulgaire vulgaire.. un bel unibody qu'elle a quand meme


----------



## Scalounet (13 Septembre 2010)

bon, comme je disais ailleurs  

j'avais envie de dépoussiérer DateLine !


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2010)

Très classe.
Euh ... c'est quoi DateLine ? :rose:

My tribute to Gaia10 !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

Il y a un thème Os x ou seulement windows ?
Très joli , par contre , ca veut dire quoi wisdom ?

Merci !


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2010)

Comme Corentin l'a dit, le thème Mac n'est pas encore prêt.
Dommage. j'aime bien les mini-lecteurs


Wisdom = Sagesse 

 Merci


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2010)

On n'aurait pas mieux imaginer comme tribune .


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Septembre 2010)

Enfin OU m enfin.Pas mal gaia mais j attendais un peu plus.



Click for full size - Uploaded with Skitch
wath et scalounet top!!!!
phill:http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/607897


----------



## Scalounet (13 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Très classe.
> Euh ... c'est quoi DateLine ? :rose:
> 
> My tribute to Gaia10 !
> http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/8747/94037281.png



DateLine? voyons tu sais, c'est un truc dont plus personne ne se sert !!  

moi aussi tiens, my tribute to Gaia10 (tout en gardant DateLine) 






sympa cooltofchris  et tout comme toi, je m'attendais a mieux concernant Gaia (du moins pour le moment) !


----------



## TheBrainwasher (13 Septembre 2010)

Très classe le dernier Scalounet 


Sinon, Quelqu'un aurait une idée du nom des icônes du dock utilisés pour ce wall, j'ai cherché mais en vain !!
http://linkjavaux.deviantart.com/art/A-long-time-ago-166502110


----------



## Pouasson (13 Septembre 2010)

Au pire, tu te fais des .png avec toshop en 30 secondes... c'est juste le genre d'icône le plus simple à faire soi-même...


----------



## AnnC21 (13 Septembre 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> La aussi un lien stp ?



Tu la veux en quelle résolution ? Parce qu'en fait s't'une photo perso  (remarque, je peux la mettre sur interfacelift si c'est gratuit :rateau

Je vais aller voir Gaia...


----------



## TheBrainwasher (13 Septembre 2010)

Pouasson a dit:


> Au pire, tu te fais des .png avec toshop en 30 secondes... c'est juste le genre d'icône le plus simple à faire soi-même...


Oui  Mais je suis du genre très flemmard


----------



## Pouasson (13 Septembre 2010)

J'avais repiqué the kobhens moi.

Edit :

édition du lien

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=the+kobhens#/d209coz


----------



## TheBrainwasher (13 Septembre 2010)

Merci, de la custo en perspective


----------



## Pouasson (13 Septembre 2010)

Tiens, j'en ai fait quelques unes en french.

http://pouasson.myftp.org:5000/wfmdownload/Icones DIY.zip?dlink=2f7075626c69632f49636f6e657320444959


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Joli les deux derniers :love:.


----------



## Pouasson (14 Septembre 2010)

Ah, j'ai oublié qu'il y avait ID et mdp, si besoin, demande par MP...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

En voyant ce sujet, nous ne sommes pas prêt de voir le thème pour Mac OS X .


----------



## Dirt Mc Girt (14 Septembre 2010)

Voilà le mien 






Lien pour un affichage taille réelle


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Très sympa et bienvenue .


----------



## wath68 (14 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> En voyant ce sujet, nous ne sommes pas prêt de voir le thème pour Mac OS X .


Ça dit quoi, en gros résumé stp ?

Dirt Mc Girt : un peu surchargé à mon gout, mais joli. Et welcome.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2010)

Ben en gros le mec dont la tâche est de créer le thème n'y arrive pas, il ruine selon ses dires le thème qu'il pensait je suppose différent.
Il aimerait également passer le flambeau ou obtenir de l'aide, pas génial au lendemain de la sortie du thème pour Windows 7 qui est pas mal du tout.


----------



## wath68 (14 Septembre 2010)

Dommage.

C'est vrai que le thème pour windows n'est pas mal du tout ... j'adore les fenêtres.


----------



## Scalounet (14 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Dommage.
> 
> C'est vrai que le thème pour windows n'est pas mal du tout ... j'adore les fenêtres.



ne nous reste plus qu'a switcher vers le pc ! 

merdum !


ps: sympa Dirt Mc Girt  mais je partage le même avis que notre Alsacien de service, surtout concernant la menubar !


----------



## Aescleah (14 Septembre 2010)

Ou un ptit coup de mode coherence sous Parallels Desktop, et hop !


----------



## hOlivier (15 Septembre 2010)

C'est vrai que c'est dommage... mais moi ya pleins de fonds d'écran qui m'ont tapé dans l'il.

Allez hop, on se met à l'heure gaia.
http://cl.ly/ca0b720a2b1d6edd8821


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2010)

Très joli Slurp, va falloir que je sorte mon Gaia aussi.


----------



## numsix (15 Septembre 2010)

Je veux pas dire- et j'aime certaines choses aussi- mais certains fonds et icônes de gaia sont très kitsch. Je ne sais pas si le côté baroque est voulu, mais en tout cas il est réussi !


----------



## Daragon (15 Septembre 2010)

Hello Dirt Mc Girt pourrais tu me dire quel soft tu utilises pour montrer ton agenda sur le bureau s'il te plait ?
Ou un soft produisant le même résultat compatible snow leopard, iCalbuddy ne s'installe pas chez moi je cherche une alternative à Geektool-iCalbuddy


----------



## Aescleah (15 Septembre 2010)

Bon, ben finalement... le nouveau ! 



​


----------



## TheBrainwasher (15 Septembre 2010)

Salut j'ai un pti problème avec la bcbar de Bowtie, je sais pas pourquoi mais tout s'affiche sauf la météo :mouais:  Bizarre !!
Quelqu'un aurait une ptite idée du blème ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2010)

Joli Aescleah le dégradé sous la barre des menus :love:.


----------



## scherel (16 Septembre 2010)

No sois pas timide clique  -->  http://cl.ly/451ad0dcb91ead190244


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Simple et efficace :love:.


----------



## Scalounet (17 Septembre 2010)

sympa comme d'hab scherel 


moi, je donne dans le noir en ce moment !


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2010)

Joli, Aescleah, Scherel et Scalounet.

Bon ben en attendant Gaia11...


----------



## TheBrainwasher (17 Septembre 2010)

:love: Classe, le dernier wat68 !!  Un pti lien pour le DL ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2010)

Joli les deux derniers, bravo !


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2010)

&#35613;&#35613;

Le fond : http://wall.alphacoders.com/big.php?i=88206


----------



## TheBrainwasher (17 Septembre 2010)

Merci Bien 

Mon hommage wallpaper au plus grand musicien de XXeme siècle, qui demain nous aura quitter depuis 40 ans:rose:


----------



## Scalounet (17 Septembre 2010)

faut quand même pas exagérer !


----------



## TheBrainwasher (17 Septembre 2010)

Lol, mais c'est mieux que le matraquage MJ =God et déchire tout le monde  (pas taper )
Oui c'est vrai que j'y vais un peu fort mais bon c'est mon musicien préféré ^^
On vas dire meilleure guitariste du XXeme siecle, là c'est pas trop contestable .


----------



## Scalounet (17 Septembre 2010)

TheBrainwasher a dit:


> Lol, mais c'est mieux que le matraquage MJ =God et déchire tout le monde  (pas taper )
> Oui c'est vrai que j'y vais un peu fort mais bon c'est mon musicien préféré ^^
> On vas dire meilleure guitariste du XXeme siecle, là c'est pas trop contestable .



on voit que t'as pas vu rené la taupe a la gratte !


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2010)

ou Manitas De La Bitas


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2010)

:rose: Je sais, j'ai déjà posté une capture aujourd'hui,
... mais je suis tombé sur un super fond et un script GeekTool et je me suis dis qu'il y avait quelque chose à faire avec tout ça.
Et puis bon, le micro de la capture précédente n'était pas top.

Alors voilà :


----------



## cooltofchris (18 Septembre 2010)

exellent les derniers 
waou wat tu fais dans le chargé dateline ..... hehehehe 
super bien asorti le tout respect AU regulator


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2010)

Mucho gracias 

Je trouve que DateLine est quand même plus joli, plus pro.
@ Scalounet : Est-ce que c'est la version gratuite que tu utilises ?

Edit : c'est bon, j'ai trouvé ... et adopté


----------



## Scalounet (18 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Mucho gracias
> 
> Je trouve que DateLine est quand même plus joli, plus pro.
> @ Scalounet : Est-ce que c'est la version gratuite que tu utilises ?
> ...



c'était bien la version gratuite !  

joli ton petit dernier, tout a fait dans le style que j'aime, belle harmonisation ! 

tu partages le petit script ? 

edit: c'est bon, j'ai vu !


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2010)

Merci. Je me suis inspiré du tiens en fait.

Le voilà avec DateLine. Je l'ai carrément acheté lol


----------



## Scalounet (18 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci. Je me suis inspiré du tiens en fait.
> 
> Le voilà avec DateLine. Je l'ai carrément acheté lol






petit avis perso si je puis me permettre: j'aurais peut-être mis l'heure en gris en jouant sur l'opacité ! 

alors dis moi, en version payante, tu peux jouer sur quoi ? 
horizontal/vertical ?
c'est quoi les événements du calendrier ?


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2010)

Tu peux choisir l'affichage horizontal ou vertical.
L'affichage de 15, 21, 31, 43, 57 ou 69 jours.
Le centrage de la date d'aujourd'hui. Je préfère, au moins on sait de suite ou regarder.
L'affichage des événements iCal par clic ou au passage de la souris.
Pratique : sur le desk', un double-clic sur une date ouvre iCal au jour sélectionné.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Classe ce desk :love:.


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2010)

danke

Ça m'énerve parce-que j'adore les skins Bowtie que tu as postés, mais ils ne vont pas avec mon fond.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

T'as déjà la chance d'en trouver , des fonds .
TU pourrais pas nous faire un post-it sur le forum afin de connaitre des sites de jolis Wallpaper ?
Ce serait sympa à mon avis .


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2010)

Pas bête ça 

Edit : Où trouver des fonds d'écran ? Ben ici.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Ferme le post par contre , ca peut vite devenir chiant .


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2010)

Ben porque ? C'est sympa si y'en a qui rajoutent des liens.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

Tout simplement car on va s'y perdre au fil du temps .


----------



## wath68 (18 Septembre 2010)

Au cas où, je mettrai tout les liens dans le 1er message.

T'as fini ton desk' special jeans ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2010)

En fait : non !
Je ne sais pas ou placer le bowtie !


----------



## alloja (19 Septembre 2010)

Et dans deux jours, c'est déjà l'automne 

Mijn nieuwe Desktop (comme on dit dans le nord du pays)   :
http://cl.ly/2SBz


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2010)

Toujours ce combo 2x l'heure et la date .
Sinon le fond d'écran est sympa.


----------



## wath68 (19 Septembre 2010)

Un c'est pour l'heure de Paris, et l'autre pour le nord


----------



## alloja (19 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Toujours ce combo 2x l'heure et la date .
> Sinon le fond d'écran est sympa.


Rectifié ! 



wath68 a dit:


> Un c'est pour l'heure de Paris, et l'autre pour le nord


Pour le coup, c'est plutôt Bruxelles dans mon cas !


----------



## wath68 (20 Septembre 2010)

*MNML*


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Magnifique bro' .


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Septembre 2010)

Desk de feignant (mais mignon sur l'ecran noir de l'unibody)..





Superbe le dernier wath !


----------



## wath68 (20 Septembre 2010)

Merci les zamis

J'aime les desks de faineant :rateau:
Elle est de toi la photo ?


----------



## Scalounet (20 Septembre 2010)

jolis les dernier ! 


basique, mais j'aime bien !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Vraiment génial :love:.


----------



## wath68 (20 Septembre 2010)

Yep 

J'adore DateLine :love: ça vous change un desk'


----------



## Didjo (20 Septembre 2010)

Eh bien ! Je pensais pas autant, mais 230 pages depuis mon dernier passage... Vous êtes vachtement productifs ! Bravo pour toutes les belles choses que j'ai vu ! Et sympa ce petit shareware là... DateLine. Je cours essayer ça !

Du coup je fais l'intéressé... Puis-je vous demander :



slurp9562 a dit:


> http://cl.ly/ca0b720a2b1d6edd8821


Très sympa cette police !



Aescleah a dit:


> Bon, ben finalement... le nouveau !
> 
> 
> 
> ​


J'ai cherché mais... le thème Bowtie ?



Scalounet a dit:


> sympa comme d'hab scherel
> moi, je donne dans le noir en ce moment !


J'adore ce fond ! Magnifique desk, très réussi ! Où puis-je trouver ça ?



wath68 a dit:


> *MNML*


Et la texture de celui-ci est intéressante aussi... Lien ?



scherel a dit:


> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/5274/grassh.png


Pfiou ! J'adore tout ! Thème pour la barre des menus ? Font ? Icones ? Thème Bowtie ? Et en bas c'est quoi, à gauche ? Je le veux ! :love:



cooltofchris a dit:


>


Je veux bien ce beau wall (et le thème Bowtie) ! 

Oh ! Et une dernière chose : je vois que beaucoup passent la barre d'état en noir ou totalement transparente... Un soft permet de faire ça simplement ? A côté de quoi suis-je encore passé ? 

Merci et encore bravo


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (20 Septembre 2010)

Joli joli joli. De plus en plus minimal 
Le theme est magnifique.



Didjo a dit:


> Et la texture de celui-ci est intéressante aussi... Lien ?


Here we go


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Oui hein, enfin un thème sympathique.


----------



## Scalounet (20 Septembre 2010)

messieurs ! 

pour Didjo, mon wall se trouve ici: http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/746474 
pour la menubar en noir, tu peux par exemple utiliser: http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/24898/nocturne 
et concernant les thèmes Bowties, tu trouveras ton bonheur ici (entre autres) http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=bowtie+theme


a C0rentin, plus minimaliste tu meurs  ! 
(et j'adore le thème de ton dossier, c'est quoi ?)


----------



## Didjo (20 Septembre 2010)

wath68, Scalounet, grazie mille


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> a C0rentin, plus minimaliste tu meurs  !
> (et j'adore le thème de ton dossier, c'est quoi ?)





SOG


----------



## Scalounet (20 Septembre 2010)

merci, j'adore !  

sais tu comment aller dans les préférences de SOG par hasard ? (il m'a semblé voir que l'on pouvait le paramètrer)   !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2010)

Pendant le cours de l'installation tu as le choix entre deux barres des menu .


----------



## Scalounet (20 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pendant le cours de l'installation tu as le choix entre deux barres des menu .



oui, j'ai vu ça   

j'ai essayé de reconfigurer dans les 2 cas avec ThemePark la menubar afin quelle soit transparente, mais il y a un petit truc qui cloche.... j'vais bien réussir a trouver ! 

merci en tout cas !


----------



## hOlivier (20 Septembre 2010)

Didjo a dit:


> Très sympa cette police !



Je trouve aussi! Il s'agit de la police "Dekar Light" (existe en moins light avec du sucre dedans, qui porte le doux nom de "Dekar")


----------



## numsix (20 Septembre 2010)

​


----------



## Rémi M (20 Septembre 2010)

Juste un new wallpaper ...

Un peu de pureté et de calme dans ce monde


----------



## Calderan (21 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> jolis les dernier !
> 
> 
> basique, mais j'aime bien !


Très sympa, j'adore 

Au passage, tu peux partager ton thème dateline?


----------



## Scalounet (21 Septembre 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> Très sympa, j'adore
> 
> Au passage, tu peux partager ton thème dateline?



merci 

je suppose que tu voulais parler du wall ? (il se trouve sur le site Wallbase mais aujourd'hui, bizarrement je n'arrive pas a m'y connecter) je te le mets donc ici... 




concernant DateLine, c'est la barre avec un calendrier (que tu peux largement modifier) et que tu peux télécharger, ici =>http://dateline.en.softonic.com/mac


----------



## Calderan (21 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> merci
> 
> je suppose que tu voulais parler du wall ? (il se trouve sur le site Wallbase mais aujourd'hui, bizarrement je n'arrive pas a m'y connecter) je te le mets donc ici...
> 
> ...


j'utilise dateline, mais je pensais que tu avais un thème installé dessus.
mais si il s'agit juste de modifs, je vais trifouiller un peu


----------



## Scalounet (21 Septembre 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> j'utilise dateline, mais je pensais que tu avais un thème installé dessus.
> mais si il s'agit juste de modifs, je vais trifouiller un peu



c'est fait pour être trifouillé ces p'tites bêtes !


----------



## wath68 (21 Septembre 2010)

Ouaip, achetez-le, pratique et pas cher.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Magnifique Arthur Mount euh Numsix .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

@C0rentin : Un lien pour le wall please ?

Thème magnifique !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

Voici.


----------



## Fìx (22 Septembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Voici.



Euuuh.... les coups de coeurs c'est à côté hein?..


----------



## Scalounet (24 Septembre 2010)

vu que c'est calme, je relance avec mon p'tit dernier (en attendant de le modifier)  !


----------



## wath68 (24 Septembre 2010)

Ha, je l'ai vu il n'y a pas très longtemps ce film. J'ai adoré.

Je n'aime pas trop la texture du fond que je trouve trop "agressive" à mon gout.
:love: DateLine

Oui c'est vrai, c'est calme en ce moment.
Peut-être que tout le monde a trouvé son Graal lol.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2010)

C'est surtout que le forum a été out 

Joli Scalounet !


----------



## Daragon (24 Septembre 2010)

Aller je me lance parce que c'est mort là


----------



## Aescleah (24 Septembre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Aller je me lance parce que c'est mort là



Et un CdB pour le type joliment nommé Carton Boissanssoif 
Sinon le desk est sympa, peut-être un peu trop d'infos affichées à mon goût


----------



## Daragon (24 Septembre 2010)

Bah c'est chargé je trouve aussi mais je trouve ça vraiment plaisant d'avoir l'emploi du temps sur le bureau 

Edit : Thanks Aescleah pour le point disco, même si je sais pas à quoi ça sert


----------



## wath68 (24 Septembre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Thanks Aescleah pour le point disco, même si je sais pas à quoi ça sert


A payer ses consos moins cher en boite 

Plus sérieusement : http://forums.macg.co/faq.php?faq=macg#faq_disco


----------



## TheBrainwasher (24 Septembre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Bah c'est chargé je trouve aussi mais je trouve ça vraiment plaisant d'avoir l'emploi du temps sur le bureau


Emploi du temps de prépa nan?
Tu pourrais mettre un lien pour le wallpaper il est terrible je trouve!


----------



## Tom_Sg (24 Septembre 2010)

Je voudrais avoir deux petites aides,

la première sur comment/ou chopper votre magnifique widget pour la musique et la deuxieme sur celui des citation (et comment les installer merci )


----------



## Daragon (24 Septembre 2010)

Ouais prépa MP 

Bon pour commencer, le wallpaper : http://wlppr.com/2009/06/27/tree-of-life

@Tom_Sg :
- Pour la musique c'est une aplication nommée bowtie que tu pourras télécharger ici : http://bowtieapp.com/
-Les thèmes pour changer son apparence sont là entre autres : http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/macutilities/bowtie/

-Pour les citations c'est geektool qu'il faut utiliser, tu le trouveras ici : http://projects.tynsoe.org/en/geektool/download.php
-Une vidéo explicative : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhSBwCkWEKc
-Et donc le script à utiliser pour les citations : 
URL="http://www.boardofwisdom.com/generator/rss/Wisdom.xml"
maxLength="800"
start="4"
end="4"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt

En sachant que l'on peut remplacer
http://www.boardofwisdom.com/generator/rss/Wisdom.xml par
http://www.boardofwisdom.com/generator/rss/Humor.xml 
ou un autre thème suivant ce que l'on veut, les flux RSS se trouvant sur le site http://www.boardofwisdom.com/ 

Voilà bonne chance à toi


----------



## wath68 (24 Septembre 2010)

Très bonne explication 

Je rappelle aux nouveaux venus l'existence du post top-efficacité épinglé en tête de gondole de Customisation :
Vous recherchez quelque chose, c'est par ici ...


----------



## TheBrainwasher (24 Septembre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Ouais prépa MP
> 
> Bon pour commencer, le wallpaper : http://wlppr.com/2009/06/27/tree-of-life


Merci bien camarade de prépa (Pcsi moi)


----------



## Daragon (24 Septembre 2010)

De rien de rien 

Bon aller un p'tit screen avant d'aller me coucher quand même


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2010)

Joli Daragon !


----------



## scherel (26 Septembre 2010)

C'est mort ici  

http://cl.ly/86b56028684333dc35d8


----------



## Daragon (26 Septembre 2010)

Sympa scherel  
Tu utilises quelle police pour la barre des menus ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

Joli Scherel !


----------



## hOlivier (26 Septembre 2010)

Nouveau venu. Le seul véritablement changement le fond d'écran, qui fait très chargé, mais dans la période énergique dans laquelle je suis, ça colle bien avec mon humeur 
http://cl.ly/292e54e8a9c02ebfb0ea


----------



## Aescleah (26 Septembre 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Nouveau venu. Le seul véritablement changement le fond d'écran, qui fait très chargé, mais dans la période énergique dans laquelle je suis, ça colle bien avec mon humeur
> http://cl.ly/292e54e8a9c02ebfb0ea



Couille de druide !

L'espace d'un instant je me suis cru en plein trip psychédélique !  :love:


----------



## hOlivier (26 Septembre 2010)

Aescleah a dit:


> Couille de druide !
> 
> L'espace d'un instant je me suis cru en plein trip psychédélique !  :love:



Ben c'est presque ça oui


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

C'est assez original .


----------



## scherel (26 Septembre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Sympa scherel
> Tu utilises quelle police pour la barre des menus ?



Merci 

Helvetica Neue


----------



## Azurreal (26 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Ça fait encore un moment que je n'avais rien posté, la faute à un problème technique me coupant de mon Macbook :0
Mais bon, c'est fini j'ai donc pu reprendre un de mes passe temps !

Il me reste à faire quelques ajustements mais ça me plait déjà beaucoup !
- Il faut que je supprime le fond et le contour du Dock (si idées je suis preneur)
- que je modifie certains icônes de la menubar (merci Scherel)
Et que je fasse deux trois ajustements niveau wallpaper/menubar !

Merci de me donner vos avis/idées ! 

Desk Septembre


----------



## Rémi M (26 Septembre 2010)

Très jolie !! 

Un lien pour le wall


----------



## scherel (26 Septembre 2010)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Il me reste à faire quelques ajustements mais ça me plait déjà beaucoup !
> - Il faut que je supprime le fond et le contour du Dock (si idées je suis preneur)
> - que je modifie certains icônes de la menubar (merci Scherel)
> Et que je fasse deux trois ajustements niveau wallpaper/menubar !
> ...



Pour enlever le contour du dock, utilises Mirage pour un dock transparent.

Stan


----------



## wath68 (26 Septembre 2010)

Pourquoi certaines icônes du dock ont-elles un reflet (Finder, Mail, Adium,...), et d'autres non (Safari, Photoshop, Transmission,...) ?

Personnellement, je laisserai le contour du dock. Ça va bien avec un fond de ce style.


----------



## Daragon (26 Septembre 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Helvetica Neue



Merci mais comment fait-on pour changer la police de la barre de menus ? Pas trouvé dans préférences


----------



## Azurreal (26 Septembre 2010)

@ Rémi M : je cherche le lien, et si je ne le trouve pas, je t'héberge l'image 
@ Scherel : merci bien (encore une fois, je vais faire des essais ^^)
@ Wath68 : effectivement il y a eu un problème sous Photoshop, faut que je vois d'où cela provient ! Merci pour l'oeil 

ÉDIT : je n'ai pas retrouvé le lien, alors voici l'image : Sidney


----------



## Scalounet (27 Septembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)

Original, le Bowtie vertical  mais ça oblige à pencher la tête, non? 

Le fond me fait penser à ces images microscopiques d'acariens et autres saloperies qui traînent un peu partout sur nous lol


----------



## Scalounet (27 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Original, le Bowtie vertical  mais ça oblige à pencher la tête, non?
> 
> Le fond me fait penser à ces images microscopiques d'acariens et autres saloperies qui traînent un peu partout sur nous lol



merci wath, 

pour Bowtie, non, si je veux voir le titre je prends le MB dans les mains et j'imprime avec une infinie douceur, une rotation de 90°dans le sens des aiguilles d'une montre... et voila, le tour est joué !!!! 

quand au fond, c'est effectivement une image microscopique, mais je ne préfère pas savoir de quoi il s'agit !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Sympa ton bureau Scalounet !


----------



## Scalounet (27 Septembre 2010)

merci C0rentin


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)

Le fond vient de http://www.minimalwall.com/


----------



## Scalounet (27 Septembre 2010)

joli wath, belle armonisation avec DateLine ! 

mon new ! 
un petit changement, pour itunes, j'y ai associé Bowtie et Geektool !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Septembre 2010)

Wow magnifique vos deux shots !


----------



## Rémi M (27 Septembre 2010)

MorPhiix a dit:


> @ Rémi M : je cherche le lien, et si je ne le trouve pas, je t'héberge l'image
> @ Scherel : merci bien (encore une fois, je vais faire des essais ^^)
> @ Wath68 : effectivement il y a eu un problème sous Photoshop, faut que je vois d'où cela provient ! Merci pour l'oeil
> 
> ÉDIT : je n'ai pas retrouvé le lien, alors voici l'image : Sidney



Merci


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)

Merci 

Scalounet, jolibo !
Dis moi, tu n'as pas de problème de fermeture d'iTunes avec le script GeekTool ?


----------



## Scalounet (27 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Scalounet, jolibo !
> Dis moi, tu n'as pas de problème de fermeture d'iTunes avec le script GeekTool ?



non, aucun ! (si tu as un problème, on peut comparer nos scripts si tu le souhaites)  

merci messieurs 

et merci pour le petit point disco !


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)

J't'en ai pas donné


----------



## Azurreal (27 Septembre 2010)

@ Wath : Très sympa, dans le style minimaliste j'adore ! Peut-être un peu trop gris ? Mais nan je suis chiant. :rateau:
@ Scalounet : Le fond est beau, mais j'aurais plutôt vu un bois de luthier, ça collerait super avec la police de Geektool et Bowtie !
@ Rémi M : De rien !!

Et puis bah pour ma part j'ai fait les quelques arrangements que je voulais, j'ai même  remis la menubar en gris, ça tranche un peu !
Il ne me reste qu'à trouver des fond qui collent bien, parce que oui messieurs, le changement et continuel pour ça ! :bebe:

Desk' MaJ

Édit : Scherel, je n'arrive toujours pas à avoir l'icône de Spotlight comme toi !? Pourtant je l'aime celui là  Any idea ?


----------



## Scalounet (27 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> J't'en ai pas donné



je remerciais celui qui me l'a offert ! 

d'ailleurs, je te ferais remarquer (si mes souvenirs sont bons) que tu as mis quelque chose il y a quelques temps concernant ces points disco, et il serait bien que tu te mettes a en offrir un peu !! 


non mais !


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)

Ben j'en met ... c'est pour ça que j'peux plus en mettre ... paradoxe lol


----------



## Scalounet (27 Septembre 2010)

MorPhiix a dit:


> :
> @ Scalounet : Le fond est beau, mais j'aurais plutôt vu un bois de luthier, ça collerait super avec la police de Geektool et Bowtie !



t'es marrant, t'as vu les prix ????


----------



## Fìx (27 Septembre 2010)

T'as pas un problème Wath avec dateline?  Il te met le 27 septembre presque au milieu du mois? 

... Sinon, comme dit C0rentin, sont super classes vos desk! :love: ..... Haaa... si seulement j'étais courageux!  



---------------------------------------
EDIT :


Oups...... y'a eu une page de plus depuis! :rateau:

J'parlais de ces deux là :




wath68 a dit:


> Le fond vient de http://www.minimalwall.com/





Scalounet a dit:


> joli wath, belle armonisation avec DateLine !
> 
> mon new !
> un petit changement, pour itunes, j'y ai associé Bowtie et Geektool !




Vais regarder le reste des messages non-lus maintenant! :rateau:


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)

Non, en fait la date du jour reste toujours au centre de la barre 



Daragon a dit:


> Merci mais comment fait-on pour changer la police de la barre de menus ? Pas trouvé dans préférences


Z'avez pas une réponse pour une âme perdue ? Moi je ne sais pô


----------



## Azurreal (27 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> t'es marrant, t'as vu les prix ????



Hé oh ça va !
Aller au pire tu vas t'en tirer pour quoi ? 600, 1000 euros !? :rateau:



wath68 a dit:


> Non, en fait la date du jour reste toujours au centre de la barre
> 
> 
> Z'avez pas une réponse pour une âme perdue ? Moi je ne sais pô



Non, dézolé m'sieur!
Je ne sais pas non plus ...
D'ailleurs si réponse il y a je prend, mais pour Snow hein :rateau:


----------



## Scalounet (27 Septembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> T'as pas un problème Wath avec dateline?  Il te met le 27 septembre presque au milieu du mois?
> 
> ... Sinon, comme dit C0rentin, sont super classes vos desk! :love: ..... Haaa... si seulement j'étais courageux!



merci Fix  



en rebondissant sur ta remarque, je me demande ce que c'est que cette barre de séparation juste avant ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h43 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Non, en fait la date du jour reste toujours au centre de la barre
> 
> 
> Z'avez pas une réponse pour une âme perdue ? Moi je ne sais pô



y a un topic la dessus, mais il faut je sais plus quoi comme log pour ça ! et apparemment c'est payant ! 

a moins qu'il existe une autre solution ! (c'est fort probable d'ailleurs)


----------



## Azurreal (27 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> merci Fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A priori il n'existe pas d'autre solution, d'après ce que j'avais regardé sur MacThemes (Post 11), la seule façon serait de le faire avec Font Studio.
À moins de demander à quelqu'un qui le possède déjà de nous faire la police ?


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> en rebondissant sur ta remarque, je me demande ce que c'est que cette barre de séparation juste avant ???


Bon moi je suis perdu  Qui parle à qui ?


----------



## Fìx (27 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Bon moi je suis perdu  Qui parle à qui ?



Bah à toi!  .... 

Qu'est ce c'est donc que c'te barre avant la date du jour??

L'aurait été après... j'me serais dit qu'c'était pour le début du mois prochain... mais avant?


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)

Ben le séparateur des semaines, tout simplement.
Demain, la date sera toujours au même endroit, mais la séparation se sera décalée d'un cran vers la gauche.


----------



## Scalounet (27 Septembre 2010)

le Régulador et Dérégulé !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h14 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Ben le séparateur des semaines, tout simplement.



bon scuse nous, on a pas les semaines nous !! 

gosse de riche va !! :rateau:


edit: je suis content avec ce script itunes, y a même les podcasts qui s'affichent !


----------



## wath68 (27 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> bon scuse nous, on a pas les semaines nous !!


T'es sur de ça ?


----------



## Scalounet (27 Septembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> T'es sur de ça ?



oui ça je connais, mais je ne peux pas en marquer une seule comme tu l'as fait !


----------



## Scalounet (29 Septembre 2010)

me suis amusé rapidement ! 



n°1: presque l'original 





n°2: modifié 





et n°3: la finalité


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2010)

Sympa .


----------



## Scalounet (29 Septembre 2010)

merci  

j'fais du zèle pour avoir des points disco !! :bebe:


----------



## Aescleah (29 Septembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> merci
> 
> j'fais du zèle pour avoir des points disco !! :bebe:



Ouais, mais pas assez... 

Parce que si je ne m'abuse, ton screenshot de MacGé provient de l'écran mac, donc là ça fait tâche sur un écran d'iPhone 4 qui te pète la rétine.


----------



## wath68 (29 Septembre 2010)

Personnellement je préfère le n° 1 
J'ai déjà vu cette photo, mais je ne sais plus où.
En tout cas j'aime bien.

Tiens, j't'en file un si tu veux ...


----------



## Scalounet (29 Septembre 2010)

pffff !! z'etes jamais content !! 

mais c'est vrai que ça pète de trop !

en fait, c'est même pas joli !! 


et oui, wath, c'est un lien qu'avait mis C0rentin, mais c'était plus petit et ça correspondait a je ne sais plus quelle application !


----------



## scherel (29 Septembre 2010)

Merci à lui pour sa galerie exceptionelle : http://ether.deviantart.com/

Click here -->  http://cl.ly/a7a562fa5e00b7d00d6e


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

Vu que mon MacBook Air est HS, j'ai pris celui de ma mère en attendant. Vive les icônes et le Dock etc 

Mom' Shot


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

Il est mort ? 
Carte mère ? .
Je n'aime pas le wall .


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2010)

Nan disque dur 
Mum aime beaucoup cette peinture de Hippolyte Flandrin "Jeune homme nu assis" .


----------



## cooltofchris (1 Octobre 2010)

Peu de changement pour moi,en attendant mieux chez gaia ou autre.



Click for full size - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (2 Octobre 2010)

:love: me likey !


----------



## cooltofchris (2 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> :love: me likey !


thanky


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Très joli Chris .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Récupérer mon MBA hier :love:.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2010)

Un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Ici.


----------



## wath68 (3 Octobre 2010)

Très jolie photo, bravo


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Merci .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Très jolie photo, bravo



Qui n'est pas dispo en Full HD .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Oui dommage .


----------



## Rémi M (3 Octobre 2010)

Un peu de changement


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Assez sympa !


----------



## Scalounet (6 Octobre 2010)

c'est d'un calme ici !! 

aller, je relance de 100


----------



## wath68 (7 Octobre 2010)

Wow excellent, j'adore. 


Pas trop le temps + pas trop d'inspiration = ...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Bravo à vous deux .


----------



## numsix (7 Octobre 2010)

Oui pareil, bravo à vous deux !!!!


----------



## vinyle12 (7 Octobre 2010)

ben didonc c'est qu'il y a plein de jolies choses sur ce fil !

ça m'a permis de fair quelques bidouilles avec GeekTool

moi j'ai découvert "nocturne" et je suis complètement fan de cette appli ! pouvoir switcher mon écran en sepia c'est trop fort, ça met une ptite touche  vintage ... pi ça repose les yeux le soir =P

(pas de screen de mon desk en sépia - dsl - tout simplement psk la capture d'écran ne prend pas en compte le filtre de nocturne grrr >< )

sinon un peu HS mais quelqu'un aurrait-il des techniques pour custo son MB , à l'extérieur cette foi ? du moins un lien vers un post qui parle de ça ?

thank's


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

Ici par exemple !


----------



## vinyle12 (7 Octobre 2010)

hehe il est énorme le sticker âge de glace ... fin bon bref merci !

je vais attendre de décider d'un thème fun pour mon desktop et après mettrai des stickers en conséquence ...


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Octobre 2010)

Putain merci Corentin !

Excellent ce site et plus qu'abordable


----------



## vinyle12 (7 Octobre 2010)

le trip total ça serait de pouvoir fair tirer son propre visuel a coller sur le mac , parce que certain sont sympa, mais un truc perso c'est encore mieux !
sinon faut acheter une coque transparente et la peindre de l'interieur ...


----------



## Fìx (8 Octobre 2010)

vinyle12 a dit:


> le trip total ça serait de pouvoir fair tirer son propre visuel a coller sur le mac , parce que certain sont sympa, mais un truc perso c'est encore mieux !
> sinon faut acheter une coque transparente et la peindre de l'interieur ...



Ou tu le découpes dans du........... vinyle adhésif!  

Mais faut être outillé pour ça!


----------



## anthony62a (8 Octobre 2010)

voici mon new : 

On poste des miniatures svp, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

Pas mal pour pas oublier son casse-croute.


----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2010)

Merci les gars.

Toujours autant dans les créatures bizarroïdes, David Lanham


----------



## vinyle12 (9 Octobre 2010)

j'ai un gros pack d'icône dsigné par ce même bonhomme avec le même graphisme elles sont vraiment top !

fix pas bête du tout la découpe dans du vinyle (xd) j'irai faire un tour chez casto voir ce que ça coûte ... pi pour découper au scalpel ça ira bien, j'commence à me faire la main sur mes maquettes d'archi déjà =p


----------



## anthony62a (9 Octobre 2010)

vinyle12 a dit:


> j'ai un gros pack d'icône dsigné par ce même bonhomme avec le même graphisme elles sont vraiment top !
> 
> fix pas bête du tout la découpe dans du vinyle (xd) j'irai faire un tour chez casto voir ce que ça coûte ... pi pour découper au scalpel ça ira bien, j'commence à me faire la main sur mes maquettes d'archi déjà =p



pourrais tu partager ce gros pack d'icônes ?
je suis friand de l'univers de lanham ^^


----------



## Azurreal (9 Octobre 2010)

Tient donc, le fil n'a pas beaucoup bougé depuis deux semaines !!

Aller, va : Desk Octobre 1

Bonne journée !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

Sympa .


----------



## vinyle12 (9 Octobre 2010)

alors c'est celles-ci : (il y a plusieur packs à dl sous l'image )
http://dlanham.com/ui/somatic/

et celle-là sont sympa aussi ( stikers en plus , tu peux facilement en rajouter si il t'en manque en bidouillant sous toshop ou illustrator )
http://dlanham.com/ui/sticker/

voilà !


----------



## anthony62a (9 Octobre 2010)

vinyle12 a dit:


> alors c'est celles-ci : (il y a plusieur packs à dl sous l'image )
> http://dlanham.com/ui/somatic/
> 
> et celle-là sont sympa aussi ( stikers en plus , tu peux facilement en rajouter si il t'en manque en bidouillant sous toshop ou illustrator )
> ...




thanks


----------



## wath68 (10 Octobre 2010)

Le fond : Bubble Dream by Chelloveck
DateLine + GeekTool + GrowlTunes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

Sublime chapeau !


----------



## Azurreal (10 Octobre 2010)

Magnifique Wath


----------



## wath68 (10 Octobre 2010)

merci à vous.

J'adore le thème Bounce pour Growl que Corentin a posté dans les coups de coeur.
Avec GrowlTunes ça l'fait.


----------



## y0yann (10 Octobre 2010)

hello,

voici mon desk qui vient tout juste d'être refait a neuf!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wath68 (10 Octobre 2010)

J'aime bien, original.
Bienvenue sur le fofo.

J'ai une question qui me trotte dans la tête depuis pas mal de temps, concernant GeekTool :
est-ce que ça sert vraiment à quelque chose d'afficher toutes les infos genre 08,2% 11,8 firefox-bin ... ou bien c'est juste pour la "frime" ?

J'aimerai bien comprendre. Il se passe quoi, si par exemple, ça passe pour firefox-bin à 18,7% ?


----------



## Daragon (10 Octobre 2010)

Disons qu'afficher l'utilisation CPU des différentes applis permet d'en quitter une si elle s'emballe et utilise une partie trop importante du CPU, ça peut aussi permettre de comprendre pourquoi subitement on a des ralentissement et de voir d'ou viens le problème. Du coup on sait ou est le problème et il devient plus simple à résoudre. 
Mais franchement sous mac a t'on vraiment besoin d'un tel encombrement au niveau du bureau ? Sous PC ça a une grande utilité mais là je ne vois pas à par la "frime"


----------



## y0yann (10 Octobre 2010)

@wath68: je te remercie de ton accueil!

concernant les infos d'utilisation cpu, cela me sert pas mal, je fais tourner bcps de machines virtuels, je suis vraiment opti rapidité pour le coup en plus de ça je programme en c,!  J'aime avoir l'il sur se qui bouff de la mémoire!


@Daragonourquoi encombrement du bureau? cela tourne en fond de tache, j'ai mon bureau a dispo en permanence! je peux très bien rajouter des icônes par dessus, mais en soi je stock jamais rien sur mon bureau, je suis trop magnac du rangement!
Après c'est claire que présenté comme je l'ai fait, c'est en parti esthétique et ça change du bureau classique mac mais sinon ça a une utilité en soi! 
:love:


----------



## Scalounet (11 Octobre 2010)

sympa vos derniers les gars !  

mon tout dernier a moi... rien qu'a moi !


----------



## scherel (11 Octobre 2010)

Simple:  http://cl.ly/acb04524ed4c0870f0a6


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2010)

Très joli 

Le monde entier est un cactus, il est impossible de s'asseoir ...
*AÏE AÏE AÏE ... OUILLE ... AÏE AÏE AÏE*


Le fond : Cactus by Hombre-CZ


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Amazing !


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2010)

hé ho, amazing toi-même 

J'ai failli oublier : j'aime bien l'ambiance, Scalouninounet. Bien vu, la barre des menus


----------



## Scalounet (11 Octobre 2010)

merci wathinou ! 

superbe ton fond ! 

et pi, DateLine en vertical... cooool !!


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2010)

Merci.

Z'avez essayé le thème Bounce pour Growl ?
Vraiment du plus bel effet.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Oui il est très bien ...


Dommage que je n'écoute pas beaucoup de musique .


----------



## wath68 (11 Octobre 2010)

J'aimerai bien afficher l'heure avec.
Ça serait bien, le truc qui saute à chaque minute. :love:


----------



## arno1x (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à toutes & à tous, un nouveau desk.
bonne journée.
arno


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2010)

Ça fait plaisir de te revoir, joli desk .


----------



## Daragon (11 Octobre 2010)

Merci wath68 pour le Cdb 
Le bureau du moment :


----------



## nemrod (12 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Très joli
> 
> Le monde entier est un cactus, il est impossible de s'asseoir ...
> *AÏE AÏE AÏE ... OUILLE ... AÏE AÏE AÏE*
> ...



Superbe 

Le calendrier comme ça c'est du Geek Tool ?


----------



## wath68 (12 Octobre 2010)

Merci 

Nope, it is not GeekTool, c'est DateLine
De base, il est gratuit, mais pour certaines fonctions (dont l'affichage vertical) il faut acheter une licence pour débloquer ces fonctions.
4$95 c'est pas cher.


----------



## nemrod (12 Octobre 2010)

Merci 

Edit:
Je n'ai pas vu dans les préférences, avant de l'acheter, la possibilité qu'il soit sur tous les bureaux, tu peux le confirmer ? Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2010)

J'aime beaucoup Daragon !


----------



## wath68 (12 Octobre 2010)

nemrod a dit:


> Je n'ai pas vu dans les préférences, avant de l'acheter, la possibilité qu'il soit sur tous les bureaux, tu peux le confirmer ? Merci.



Qu'appelles-tu "tous les bureaux" ?
Tu veux parler de Spaces ?
Si oui, il est présent sur tout les espaces, pas de soucis.


----------



## Daragon (12 Octobre 2010)

Merci  si tu veux des infos sur le wall ou autre je suis dispo pour partager mes secrets


----------



## nemrod (12 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Qu'appelles-tu "tous les bureaux" ?
> Tu veux parler de Spaces ?
> Si oui, il est présent sur tout les espaces, pas de soucis.



Merci, je l'ai testé rapidement et je ne l'avais que sur un des bureaux de space, je n'ai pas du voir l'option.


----------



## Fair (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour!

Je viens de recevoir mon mac et j'ai tout de suite mis le wallpaper que j'avais fais pour l'occasion :love:

http://yfrog.com/mrwallma3p


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

Pas mal.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2010)

Un nouveau ,  j'aime bien le wall .


----------



## Calderan (14 Octobre 2010)

Ca faisait longtemps :


----------



## adam89 (14 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je poste sur le forum, car après une recherche non fructueuse je me demandais si quelqu'un avait rencontré ce problème...
En gros ce que je voudrais faire, c'est masquer le dock tout en gardant l'espacement avec le bas de l'écran quand on force les fenêtres en plein écran.
Pourquoi cela me demanderez-vous : parce que j'affiche des infos avec un thème bowtie et lorsque je passe les fenêtres en plein écran j'aimerais garder l'espacement en bas de l'écran pour voir les infos à tout moment.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## nemrod (14 Octobre 2010)

nemrod a dit:


> Merci, je l'ai testé rapidement et je ne l'avais que sur un des bureaux de space, je n'ai pas du voir l'option.



Je confirme.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

Enfin .


----------



## wath68 (14 Octobre 2010)

Pourquoi un lion ? 

Sinon, j'aime bien.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

C'est le spécial event (à moins que tu dises qu'Apple aurait pu choisir autre chose qu'un lion pour son prochain Mac Os x ).


----------



## Scalounet (14 Octobre 2010)

un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ??? grrrrr !! 

ma fois, why not !  j'aime bien aussi, mais ça fait grossir ! 



me concernant, je suis en manque d'inspiration en ce moment !


----------



## Fìx (14 Octobre 2010)

Quitte à choisir un Lion, j'aurai préféré c'ui là! 



​
Peut-être (même très certainement) pour un 10.8 ou 10.9


----------



## arno1x (14 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça fait plaisir de te revoir, joli desk .



Merci COrentin, ça fait plaisir de voir de beau desk. Je viens souvent même si je ne poste pas beaucoup.
A bientôt & amitiés.
arno


----------



## wath68 (14 Octobre 2010)

Joli, Scalounet


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Octobre 2010)

Je suis déjà à l'heure de OS X.7 (Lion) ^^(je savais depuis pas mal de temps qu'il se nommerait LION) 

http://free0.hiboox.com/images/3910/2e127ef25752d022d68aa8bca6308f28.png

On poste des miniatures, svp, et non pas des captures à taille réelle ou trop grande.
Merci.


----------



## wath68 (15 Octobre 2010)

- Le fond : Dark Field by niklasK


----------



## arno1x (15 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour, un p'tit Ruler AGV, ça fait un moment que je ne l'avais pas installé.
bonne journée et bravo pour les derniers desk.
arno


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> - Le fond : Dark Field by niklasK




MAGNINIQUE (Sauf la citation) !


----------



## wath68 (15 Octobre 2010)

M'en fiche, elle change toutes les heures 

 merci

Edit : lol je viens de comprendre


----------



## govald2002 (15 Octobre 2010)

Rien de bien excitant mais bon... 





Et mon dock...





D'ailleurs merci à toi wath68, je me suis bien servi de tes conseils pour GeekTool...


----------



## Scalounet (15 Octobre 2010)

sympa arno1x, j'ai utilisé le même fond il y a quelques temps 
comme d'hab, j'aime beaucoup wath  (merci pour le fond) 

govald2002, sympa, mais (pour moi) le problème réside dans le fait que l'emplacement de DateLine n'est pas vraiment a sa place a cause du dock (je veux dire par là, que quand tu actives le dock, c'est un gros foutoir en bas !!) 

j'aime pas le foutoir !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2010)

Bravo à vous !


----------



## wath68 (15 Octobre 2010)

Merci à vous.

@ Scalounet : peut-être que govald2002 a comme moi le dock de coté, à droite ... surement même 
Moi j'aime bien.


----------



## vampire1976 (15 Octobre 2010)




----------



## govald2002 (15 Octobre 2010)

En fait mon dock est bien ds le bas mais masqué automatiquement... 

Il ne fout le foutoir que quelques sec quand je click sur une appli.
Et je n'ai pas 50 activités sur ce mac: firefox et iwork, en gros c'est pas le foutoir longtemps !!!


----------



## scherel (16 Octobre 2010)

vampire1976 a dit:


>



Ca sent le imac grand format ! Tout de suite le desk devient plus propre !

Joli fond en tous cas


----------



## Scalounet (16 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à vous.
> 
> @ Scalounet : peut-être que govald2002 a comme moi le dock de coté, à droite ... surement même
> Moi j'aime bien.



voyons wath, tu n'avais pas vu que l'on distinguait dans la capture, le dock ET DateLine  ? 

@ govald2002, si cela ne dérange pas, c'est bien le principal !


----------



## vampire1976 (16 Octobre 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Ca sent le imac grand format ! Tout de suite le desk devient plus propre !
> 
> Joli fond en tous cas




Effectivement c'est le big format. Je trouve que ce wall est juste sublime, charismatique et classieux.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

Il est moche .






























.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2010)

Sympa Vampire !


----------



## Rémi M (16 Octobre 2010)

Pas grand chose de changé mais une envie de poster


----------



## Scalounet (16 Octobre 2010)

concernant le Lion, faut aimer ! 

souhaitons que le futur OS X ne soit pas aussi fainéant que son emblème ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h17 ----------




Rémi M a dit:


> Pas grand chose de changé mais une envie de poster



Hummmm !! VMC, VMC ..... 

Ventilation Mécanique Controlée ?


----------



## nemrod (16 Octobre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Pas grand chose de changé mais une envie de poster



Un lien pour ce fond SVP


----------



## Rémi M (16 Octobre 2010)

Quand on me le demande si gentiment 

Rendez-vous ici


----------



## nemrod (16 Octobre 2010)

Merci


----------



## arno1x (16 Octobre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> sympa arno1x, j'ai utilisé le même fond il y a quelques temps
> comme d'hab, j'aime beaucoup wath  (merci pour le fond)
> 
> merci Scalounet, un autre fond avec Ruler AGV.
> ...


----------



## wath68 (17 Octobre 2010)

Bon dimanche à tous


----------



## Rémi M (17 Octobre 2010)

Que dire de plus, toujours aussi raffiné, élégant, je suis jaloux !


----------



## wath68 (17 Octobre 2010)

merci

Y'a pas de quoi être jaloux, c'est zéro customisation (si tu voyais mes icônes loll) et deux trois bricoles GeekTooliennes.
Le plus difficile c'est de trouver des fonds. Le reste ...


----------



## Rémi M (17 Octobre 2010)

Mais c'est avec goût


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

Sublime Arno et Wath .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> merci
> 
> Y'a pas de quoi être jaloux, c'est zéro customisation (si tu voyais mes icônes loll) et deux trois bricoles GeekTooliennes.
> Le plus difficile c'est de trouver des fonds. Le reste ...



Il y a aussi de "l'optimisation" : Moins d'icones dans la barre du haut (Je trouve cela très laid quand il y en a pleins) , pas de documents sur le bureau (J'imagine que tes données sont rangées à leur place) , ainsi que le tout qui s'accorde très bien (Sauf la police de la citation , je trouve qu'elle est trop 'massive').


----------



## wath68 (17 Octobre 2010)

Tu as raison pour la police.
C'est la Gill Sans en gras ... je l'ai mise en normal, c'est beaucoup mieux 
Et oui, rien sur le bureau car ce n'est pas un endroit de rangement pour moi.

Merci Corentin.


----------



## arno1x (17 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sublime Arno et Wath .



merci COrentin, beau boulot Wath très raffiné oui.
Et aussi un grand merci à Wath & Remi M pour les points.


----------



## vinyle12 (17 Octobre 2010)

arno1x a dit:


> Scalounet a dit:
> 
> 
> > sympa arno1x, j'ai utilisé le même fond il y a quelques temps
> ...


----------



## vincent_ca (17 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Enfin .



J'adore ton fond d'écran, tu peux le partager s'il te plaît ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Octobre 2010)

http://browse.deviantart.com/?order=14&q=apple event#/d30ogkq


.


----------



## Scalounet (18 Octobre 2010)

très joli wath  

moi, j'aime bien le noir et sa finesse !


----------



## arno1x (18 Octobre 2010)

vinyle12 a dit:


> arno1x a dit:
> 
> 
> > Sympa arno1x ce wall, ça fait très photo d'architecture ce lampadaire double ! c'est de toi ou ça vient de l'internet ?
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Octobre 2010)

Sombre mais sympa Scalounet !


----------



## scherel (20 Octobre 2010)

Nouveau:  http://cl.ly/8bcf7e6d974b078cc321 


Fond:   http://c0848462.cdn.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/8fe6618517b47c6fe3910c69f4dba297.png


----------



## Sylow (20 Octobre 2010)

@ scherel : C'est propre  mais personnellement le blanc m'éclate les yeux sur un écran :s. Ca me fait ça que sur les écran glossy.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2010)

Très joli Scherel !


----------



## Scalounet (20 Octobre 2010)

merci C0rentin  

@ scherel= très sympa ce fond et sympa ta police !


----------



## scherel (20 Octobre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> @ scherel : C'est propre  mais personnellement le blanc m'éclate les yeux sur un écran :s. Ca me fait ça que sur les écran glossy.



Merci à vous

Ca doit être la capture d'ecran parceque personellement ici (en vrai) tout va pour le mieux 

Ou alors baisse la luminosité juste un pet de chuya et tout s'arrange non?


----------



## govald2002 (20 Octobre 2010)

Nickel Scherel !!

C'est clair, il est pas mal cette police...
C'est quoi son petit nom !?
Merci


----------



## scherel (20 Octobre 2010)

govald2002 a dit:


> Nickel Scherel !!
> 
> C'est clair, il est pas mal cette police...
> C'est quoi son petit nom !?
> Merci



La police c'est Century Gothic


----------



## govald2002 (20 Octobre 2010)

scherel a dit:


> La police c'est Century Gothic



Merci !!! 
Ah ben en fait, c'est pas une police en dehors de l'OS...


----------



## Scalounet (21 Octobre 2010)

black is black !


----------



## Sylow (21 Octobre 2010)

Superbe !

C'est quoi le theme bowtie (je suppose que c'est ca)?


----------



## Scalounet (21 Octobre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> Superbe !
> 
> C'est quoi le theme bowtie (je suppose que c'est ca)?



merci 

non ça n'est pas un thème Bowtie mais Geektool ! 
(si cela t'intéresse, j'ai mis les scripts sur http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html)


----------



## wath68 (21 Octobre 2010)

Scalounet, Black is Black is Beautiful 

Merci à Maiwen pour le superbe fond


----------



## Sylow (21 Octobre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> merci
> 
> non ça n'est pas un thème Bowtie mais Geektool !
> (si cela t'intéresse, j'ai mis les scripts sur http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html)



Merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Octobre 2010)

Sublime Scalounet et Wath


----------



## Freebo (21 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (21 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sublime Scalounet et Wath
> http://users.skynet.be/c0rentin/Bureau.png][/url]http://i51.tinypic.com/2wn1eyp.png[/QUOTE]
> 
> Merci C0rentin :zen:
> ...


----------



## govald2002 (21 Octobre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> @ Freebo: sympa, mais (pour moi), le dock est quand même pas mal chargé, et je ne supporte pas les dossiers sur le bureau...



Depuis que j'ai switché, ben c'est pareil, mon bureau doit rester vierge... 
Un vrai maniaque !!! 

Sinon j'ai même bien ton wallpaper, Freedo...


----------



## Scalounet (22 Octobre 2010)

je crois que je vais rester avec pas mal de petits wallclock....  
j'adore !!!!!

en voila un petit !


----------



## wath68 (22 Octobre 2010)

Ha, pour une fois je ne suis pas fan


----------



## Scalounet (22 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ha, pour une fois je ne suis pas fan



en fait..... 




 j'ai déjà changé !!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> Merci C0rentin
> 
> comme d'hab ton desk est superbe...
> 
> ...



Oui


----------



## wath68 (22 Octobre 2010)

Tant pis pour vous ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

Tu es pardonné .


----------



## Daragon (22 Octobre 2010)

Le p'tit dernier


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

Sympa .


----------



## Sylow (22 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> .



je te piquerai bien le wall


----------



## Anonyme (22 Octobre 2010)

http://www.rainerbrunotte.com/wallpapers/



.

J'ai pris le pack entier , il est excellent dans l'ensemble .


----------



## Sylow (22 Octobre 2010)

Du coup...apres x moi sans poster


----------



## wath68 (22 Octobre 2010)

Tu as fais une faute, au dossier Exercice2"


----------



## titelea (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous.
Que de beaux desktops !
Voici le miens. Pack d'icones: Flurry extras, extras 1,2,3,4 .
Dock: Ethereal.
Mon dock: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9030/finderd.png

Mon bureau: http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/4742/16238830.png

Merci de poster des miniatures, et non des captures taille réelle.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2010)

Joli shot Sylow !


----------



## Daragon (23 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa .


Merci


----------



## Zibiolo (23 Octobre 2010)

Superbes desktops mais je suis confronté au même souci que Wath: je ne donne pas assez de CdB aux autres 

Tiens Wath, en passant: tu l'as déjà dit au moins dix fois mais bon: quel logiciel utilises-tu pour les aperçus de tes desks?


----------



## wath68 (23 Octobre 2010)

Pour la 11ème fois alors ...


----------



## Freebo (23 Octobre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> @ Freebo: sympa, mais (pour moi), le dock est quand même pas mal chargé, et je ne supporte pas les dossiers sur le bureau...
> edit : ps: je te souhaite la bienvenue



Thx  
Pour le dock c'est parce que j'avais plein de truc ouvert pendant la capture, j'ai peu de choses dessus, j'aime pas quand c'est encombré  et concernant le dossier bah j'ai installé mon imprimante 5 min avant donc pas encore eu le temps de virer le dossier là où il dois se trouver 
Par contre si tu me dit comment virer l'icone du HD je suis pas contre afin d'avoir un bureau entièrement vierge 



titelea a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> Voici le miens. Pack d'icones: Flurry extras, extras 1,2,3,4 .
> Dock: Ethereal.
> Mon dock: http://img19.imageshack.us/img19/9030/finderd.png
> ...



Vraiment sympa


----------



## CeeDee (23 Octobre 2010)

titelea a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous.
> Que de beaux desktops !
> Voici le miens. Pack d'icones: Flurry extras, extras 1,2,3,4 .
> Dock: Ethereal.
> ...



J'adore le wall, t'as une adresse ?


----------



## Fìx (24 Octobre 2010)

CeeDee a dit:


> J'adore le wall, t'as une adresse ?


----------



## Scalounet (24 Octobre 2010)

Freebo a dit:


> .../....
> Par contre si tu me dit comment virer l'icone du HD je suis pas contre afin d'avoir un bureau entièrement vierge



Finder > Preferences > General > Afficher ces elements sur le bureau


----------



## wath68 (24 Octobre 2010)

- Wall : Dusk in Minor Key by Ether


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2010)

Magnifique :love:.


----------



## wath68 (24 Octobre 2010)

Merci.

J'ai DL tout les wall' d'Ether, tout mis dans un dossier, et ça tourne :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2010)

Ouais j'ai fait pareil .


----------



## Zibiolo (25 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour la 11ème fois alors ...




Tu recommandes? Parce que ça fait quand même près de 25... Et je ne suis pas certain de l'utiliser tous les jours non plus.


----------



## wath68 (25 Octobre 2010)

Ben c'est clair, si c'est juste pour poster des captures ça ne vaut pas le coup.

Personnellement je l'utilise pratiquement tout les jours donc je ne regrette aucunement mon achat.


----------



## Scalounet (25 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2010)

Sympa mais fort sombre .


----------



## Scalounet (26 Octobre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa mais fort sombre .


merci C0rentin, c'est vrai qu'a chaque fois que je veux voir mon écran, j'suis obligé d'allumer la lumière ! 

raison pour laquelle, le fond a (comme d'habitude) tenu le temps de la publication !!


----------



## Zibiolo (26 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ben c'est clair, si c'est juste pour poster des captures ça ne vaut pas le coup.
> 
> Personnellement je l'utilise pratiquement tout les jours donc je ne regrette aucunement mon achat.



J'ai DL la version démo pour me faire une idée malgré tout. C'est vrai que l'appli est plutôt sympa mais je la trouve un peu lourde et elle manque de réactivité chez moi. Je n'ai qu'1Go de RAM et je pense que ça doit venir de là (pas-expert du tout spotted, c'est juste une idée) mais bon, ce serait con de l'acheter si elle ne fonctionne pas de manière optimale.


----------



## Selthis (26 Octobre 2010)




----------



## Fìx (26 Octobre 2010)

Selthis a dit:


>



Y'a un p'tit coin vide en bas à droite, ça fait bizarre... :sick:


----------



## Membre 166078 (26 Octobre 2010)

Très joli tout ça.
Bravo à tout le monde. 
Cependant, Scalounet, si tu pouvais me dire où tu a eu ce wallpaper si sombre...


----------



## pod (27 Octobre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Le p'tit dernier



je sais que ca a etait dit plusieurs centaines de fois mais je n'arrive pas a me souvenir du nom de tes icones du dock ... et ou les trouver ?
merci d'avance


----------



## Rémi M (27 Octobre 2010)

Gill Sans Text


----------



## Scalounet (27 Octobre 2010)

parachuteman a dit:


> Très joli tout ça.
> Bravo à tout le monde.
> Cependant, Scalounet, si tu pouvais me dire où tu a eu ce wallpaper si sombre...



ici : http://www.vladstudio.com/wallpaper/?strangeweather/1280x960/low


----------



## Anonyme (27 Octobre 2010)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Le nouveau MacBook Air , il est top .


----------



## wath68 (27 Octobre 2010)

*BREAKING NEWS :*

Le fond Mac OS Lion que tant de monde attendait a été posté par Tetris, en 1920x1200
dans la section http://forums.macg.co/customisation...chose-cest-par-ici-263494-21.html#post6938042


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Le nouveau MacBook Air , il est top .



Tu l'as mon salopiaud , moi je l'attend encore 

Joli desk !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Merci .
Tu as pris le 11" ou le 13" ? .

Ce n'est pas le mien...;J'hésite toujours entre le 11"/4GO/128Go/1.4Ghz et le 11"/4Go/128Go/1.6Ghz...


En tout cas , même le modèle à 2Go de ram est une fusée et la finition est exemplaire..
De plus , il ne chauffe pas , et ne ventile pas , même sur skype .


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Octobre 2010)

vampire1976 a dit:


>



Superbe !!!!!!!!!!!!

J'adore vraiment c'est classe et très puissant comme fond :rateau:

Il y a une possibilité de le trouver au format 1440X900 peut-être ou c'est une création de ta part ?


----------



## Scalounet (28 Octobre 2010)

en attendant, voici mon petit dernier (fait main) ! 

nb: le titre de la chanson !


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2010)

tu nous ressors les hardeuses des années 80

 quand je dis "hardeuses", je veux bien sur parler de filles qui font du hard-rock hein, pas l'autre définition.

Sinon, j'aime bien la photo, et la police de l'artiste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h43 ----------

Edit : oups il y a des messages qui ont disparus suite à la maintenance du forum.



Yoskiz a dit:


> Superbe !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> J'adore vraiment c'est classe et très puissant comme fond :rateau:
> 
> Il y a une possibilité de le trouver au format 1440X900 peut-être ou c'est une création de ta part ?


Ici, en 1920x1080 :


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (28 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> tu nous ressors les hardeuses des années 80
> 
> quand je dis "hardeuses", je veux bien sur parler de filles qui font du hard-rock hein, pas l'autre définition.
> 
> ...



GENIAL !! merci 

Pour le mettre en 1440X900 il sera ajusté directement par mon OS ?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Rémi M (28 Octobre 2010)

Normalement oui, tu choisis _adapter à l'écran_, ou sinon tu la redimensionnes en 1440x900 grâce à Aperçu (_Outils > Ajuster la taille..._)


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Merci .
> Tu as pris le 11" ou le 13" ? .
> 
> Ce n'est pas le mien...;J'hésite toujours entre le 11"/4GO/128Go/1.4Ghz et le 11"/4Go/128Go/1.6Ghz...



[HS]Le 11" avec 4 Go/128 Go/1.6 GHZ il vient d'être expédié ce matin.[/HS]

Joli Scalounet


----------



## wath68 (28 Octobre 2010)

Et l'mien tu l'as commandé aussi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Non , pour cela , il faut que tu demandes à MacG .

Sinon , je me suis pris un MBP 13" avec SSD 256Go finalement , merci Gonzague Dambricourt .


----------



## OOAntonOO (29 Octobre 2010)

y0yann a dit:


> hello,
> 
> voici mon desk qui vient tout juste d'être refait a neuf!
> 
> ...



J'aime beaucoup ton wall tu aurais un lien ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h08 ----------

Salut, je voudrais savoir si par hasard vous serrez me dire où trouver des icons style CHROME ou style METALE POLI j'ai fait des recherches sans vraiment trouver ce que je veux.

Merci d'avance à vous tous.


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2010)

OOAntonOO a dit:


> où trouver des icons style CHROME ou style METALE POLI j'ai fait des recherches sans vraiment trouver ce que je veux.
> 
> Merci d'avance à vous tous.


Look at that : http://icons.mysitemyway.com/
Peut-être que tu vas trouver ton bonheur.

Ou sinon sur DeviantArt.


----------



## Daragon (29 Octobre 2010)

OOAntonOO a dit:


> Salut, je voudrais savoir si par hasard vous serrez me dire où trouver des icons style CHROME ou style METALE POLI j'ai fait des recherches sans vraiment trouver ce que je veux.
> 
> Merci d'avance à vous tous.



Bon bah je te donne quelques pistes 
http://jNCo-01.deviantart.com/art/A...t:popular+in:customization/icons/os/mac&qo=19
http://Thvg.deviantart.com/art/Slic...t:popular+in:customization/icons/os/mac&qo=39
http://Delta909.deviantart.com/art/...:popular+in:customization/icons/os/mac&qo=149


----------



## OOAntonOO (29 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Look at that : http://icons.mysitemyway.com/
> Peut-être que tu vas trouver ton bonheur.
> 
> Ou sinon sur DeviantArt.



Merci beaucoup 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h40 ----------




Daragon a dit:


> Bon bah je te donne quelques pistes
> http://jNCo-01.deviantart.com/art/A...t:popular+in:customization/icons/os/mac&qo=19
> http://Thvg.deviantart.com/art/Slic...t:popular+in:customization/icons/os/mac&qo=39
> http://Delta909.deviantart.com/art/...:popular+in:customization/icons/os/mac&qo=149



HOOOOOOONNNNNNTE SUR MOI !!!! J'avoue que je n'avais pas pensé à regarder sur deviant art.:rose:

Merci beaucoup ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------

Mon nouveau Desktop. (Après avoir reçu l'aide de *wath68 *et de *Daragon *pour les icons )

Juste peut être les indicateurs d'application qui ne me satisfait pas totalement.


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2010)

- Tapisserie : When Whe Touch -Mods by Psychopulse


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)

Très joli !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2010)

+1 bravo Wath !


----------



## Daragon (29 Octobre 2010)

@OOAntonOO : tu voulais aussi des icônes d'applis genre alu ? Je crois me souvenir avoir vu ça quelque part, je te les retrouve si tu veux 
@Wath68 : Eh ben si un jour on m'avait dit qu'il y aurait des choses en trop sur le bureau de wath j'y aurais pas cru et pourtant si, 2 fois l'affichage de la musique non ?


----------



## wath68 (29 Octobre 2010)

T'inquiète, tout est calculé, et je m'attendais à la remarque lol.
Celui en haut à droite ne s'affiche que quelques secondes, au changement de morceau.
Pratique quand une fenêtre recouvre Bowtie.

Et puis j'adoooore ce skin Growl.

Merci les gens


----------



## Daragon (29 Octobre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> T'inquiète, tout est calculé, et je m'attendais à la remarque lol.
> Celui en haut à droite ne s'affiche que quelques secondes, au changement de morceau.
> Pratique quand une fenêtre recouvre Bowtie.
> 
> ...



Ah bah si celui du haut ne s'affiche que quelque secondes d'accord


----------



## OOAntonOO (30 Octobre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> @OOAntonOO : tu voulais aussi des icônes d'applis genre alu ? Je crois me souvenir avoir vu ça quelque part, je te les retrouve si tu veux



Si cela ne te dérange pas c'est avec plaisir.
Merci !


----------



## Daragon (30 Octobre 2010)

Bon alors voilà ce que j'avais trouvé 
http://StopDreaming.deviantart.com/...+in:customization/icons/os/mac+icon+set&qo=70

Mais ne trouvant ça pas top j'ai un peu poussé la recherche 
Donc si tu prends tes icônes une par une sur deviant art tu devrais en trouver des sympas 
http://coloson.deviantart.com/art/Q...in:customization/icons/os/mac+icon+set&qo=184
http://coloson.deviantart.com/art/i...ar+in:customization/icons/os/mac+itunes&qo=30
http://CASHMichi.deviantart.com/art...lar+in:customization/icons/os/mac+finder&qo=1

Un dock effet alu/métal brossé 
http://art-styles.deviantart.com/ar...s/macutilities/docks&qo=51&offset=10#comments

Et si tu veux pousser le vice le thème shade of gray qui se rapproche pas mal de l'alu mais qui a selon moi le coté horripilant de faire clignoter les boutons "ok" normalement coloré de bleu sous les thèmes normaux
http://www.fif7y.com/themes-computers.html ( Attention Snow leopard only je crois )


----------



## Scalounet (31 Octobre 2010)

c'est mon Mac a moi !


----------



## pat13 (31 Octobre 2010)

mon bureau assez classique j'avoue!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Sympa Scalounet !


----------



## Sylow (1 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Rémi M (1 Novembre 2010)

Nouvel écran nécessite un nouveau fond d'écran :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2010)

Sublime :love:.


----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2010)

Je confirme, splendide.
Et Sylow aussi.

Scalounet, je ne suis pas fan de la couleur, ni de l'inscription "it's my mac"
... mais bon, tu as surement déjà changé de fond depuis 


Chez moi, Ether continue à tourner ...


----------



## Sylow (1 Novembre 2010)

@Wath68

Tu utilises quoi pour avoir "les phrases" style proverbe etc sur ton bureau ? Geektool ? 

Tres joli en tout cas


----------



## Daragon (1 Novembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> @Wath68
> 
> Tu utilises quoi pour avoir "les phrases" style proverbe etc sur ton bureau ? Geektool ?
> 
> Tres joli en tout cas



Voilà le script pour les phrases taggées "sagesse" 

URL="http://www.boardofwisdom.com/generator/rss/Wisdom.xml"
maxLength="800"
start="4"
end="4"

curl --silent "$URL" |
sed -e :a -e '$!N;s/\n//;ta' |
sed -e 's/<title>/\
<title>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>/<\/title>\
/g' |
sed -e 's/<description>/\
<description>/g' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>/<\/description>\
/g' |
grep -E '(title>|description>)' |
sed -n "$start,$"'p' |
sed -e 's/<title>//' |
sed -e 's/<\/title>//' |
sed -e 's/<description>/   /' |
sed -e 's/<\/description>//' |
sed -e 's/<!\[CDATA\[//g' |
sed -e 's/\]\]>//g' |
sed -e 's/&lt;/</g' |
sed -e 's/&gt;/>/g' |
sed -e 's/<[^>]*>//g' |
cut -c 1-$maxLength |
head -$end |
sed G |
fmt


----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2010)

Merci.

Oui c'est GeekTool, avec le script :


```
curl --silent http://www.brainyquote.com | egrep '(span class=\"body\")|(span class=\"bodybold\")' | sed -n '6p; 7p; ' | sed ' s/<[a-z0-9=\.\"\/\ ]*>//g'
```
Avec un refresh toutes les 3600 secondes


----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2010)

Le mien change toutes les heures


----------



## Daragon (1 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Le mien change toutes les heures


Bah au lieu de frimer envoie le shell


----------



## wath68 (1 Novembre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Bah au lieu de frimer envoie le shell



 le message juste avant le tien.

Tu n'as pas senti comme une petite odeur de brulé ?


----------



## Daragon (1 Novembre 2010)

Ah je l'avais pas vu celui là


----------



## OOAntonOO (2 Novembre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Bon alors voilà ce que j'avais trouvé
> http://StopDreaming.deviantart.com/...+in:customization/icons/os/mac+icon+set&qo=70
> 
> Mais ne trouvant ça pas top j'ai un peu poussé la recherche
> ...



Un GRRRAAANNNDD merci. Ça mérite des points DISCO !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

Vraiment joli Wath :love:.


----------



## arno1x (2 Novembre 2010)

bonjour, un nouveau desk, j'ai cédé à la tentation de cacher la menu bar (magicmenu). Elle apparaît au passage du pointeur. le thème (pour l'anecdote) est Bee3 (de Gerrit Vanoppen) que j'avais repris pour Leopard.
amitié
arno


----------



## Sylow (2 Novembre 2010)

Tres beau, j'aime beaucoup l'absence de la menubarre, je vais faire de meme !


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2010)

J'aime bien le fond d'écran lui-même, mais Mandolux semble avoir arrêté d'alimenter son site.


----------



## Rémi M (2 Novembre 2010)

J'aime :love:


----------



## Scalounet (2 Novembre 2010)

joli les derniers ! 

mon dernier (comme devait s'en douter notre cher modo) !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Rémi M (2 Novembre 2010)

Le fond d'écran est jolie, mais le dock beaucoup trop grand, il est trop imposant sur le bureau.
En le réduisant un peu, ça te ferait un jolie desktop


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

Ou pas.
Je préfère les grosses icônes .

Et de là à dire que mon desk est moche car il y a de grosses icônes , c'est pas très sympa..


----------



## Rémi M (2 Novembre 2010)

Jamais dit que ton desk' était moche, j'ai dit qu'il serait plus jolie, après chacun ses goûts


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

"En le réduisant un peu, ça te ferait un joli desktop"


----> Relis toi .


----------



## Rémi M (2 Novembre 2010)

Il ne faut pas prendre à la mouche non plus, je n'ai pas dit "HONTEUX ! CACHE ÇA C'EST MOCHE !", on poste pour avoir les avis des gens, j'ai juste donné mon avis que je trouvais jolie ton fond d'écran et qu'avec un plus petit dock ça serait encore plus jolie, c'est tout, faut pas s'énerver 
Et comme je l'ai dit, chacun ses goûts et ses couleurs


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2010)

Sympa vos desks .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)

Qui dit nouvel ordinateur, nouveau screen


----------



## wath68 (4 Novembre 2010)

Comme dirait Aretha ... R.E.S.P.E.C.T


----------



## Rémi M (4 Novembre 2010)

Toujours aussi beau ! :rose: Pff j'suis jaloux 

Va bouder dans son coin


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)

Bah c'est pas très original hein, merci quand même les amigos.


----------



## Scalounet (4 Novembre 2010)

La simplicité est toujours belle !

edit: 
j'en profite pour mettre le mien pour la peine !


----------



## arno1x (4 Novembre 2010)

COrentin, Scalounet vos desks, respect oui, les 2 superbes. 
amitié
arno


----------



## F118I4 (5 Novembre 2010)

Mon nouveau desk avec mon MBA:





J' aimerai bien trouver une manipe pour modifier le format de base des icônes (56x56) dans tout l' OS parce que le format de base est trop gros je trouve.
Commande + J à longue c' est chiant (à chaque sous dossier etc...)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Novembre 2010)

Tu dois cocher utiliser les paramètres par défaut quand tu fais CMD + J .


----------



## F118I4 (5 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu dois cocher utiliser les paramètres par défaut quand tu fais CMD + J .



 Merci


----------



## Sylow (5 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Qui dit nouvel ordinateur, nouveau screen



un lien ?


----------



## Rémi M (6 Novembre 2010)

@Scalounet Très beau desktop, l'heure un peu floutée est en harmonie avec le wallpaper, qui est d'ailleurs très beau. C'est très réussi, j'adore !

Pour ma part, rien de bien changé, à par le wallpaper pour une fin de semaine 
Bon Week-End à vous tous et à vous toutes


----------



## wath68 (6 Novembre 2010)

Très très jolis toutes les dernières captures postées 


Je peux jouer avec vous ? :rateau:


----------



## bacman (6 Novembre 2010)

http://img13.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran20101106012.png/

Nota del modo :
Merci de poster des miniatures.


----------



## wath68 (6 Novembre 2010)

4 fois la date ... c'est un record, non ?

Sinon, le fond est très joli.
Pour le reste, je ne suis pas fan.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2010)

.

Très sympa wath , comme d'hab .


----------



## wath68 (6 Novembre 2010)

Merci.

The Corentin's Touch


----------



## Ralph_ (6 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Très très jolis toutes les dernières captures postées
> 
> 
> Je peux jouer avec vous ? :rateau:



tu peux me rappeler le skin bowtie stp?

merci


----------



## wath68 (6 Novembre 2010)

No problemo.

Click !




Edit :

J'ai changé de fond ... l'autre me faisait mal au yeux


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2010)

Sylow a dit:


> un lien ?



 ici.


----------



## Ralph_ (7 Novembre 2010)

merci wath


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Novembre 2010)

Salut les amis 

Faisait longtemps tiens !






_PS : je sais faut que je charge ma batterie, après 6h le MacBook s'essoufle.. _


----------



## wath68 (7 Novembre 2010)

Splendide, Phil 



Ralph_ a dit:


> merci wath



J'veux pas l'savoir .... tu te débrouilles !


----------



## Ralph_ (7 Novembre 2010)

tu n'as qu'a pas faire les plus beau screens


----------



## Phil1982 (7 Novembre 2010)

Merci Wath


----------



## myst*** (7 Novembre 2010)

mon mien du moment: 





Edit by wath68 :
Merci de poster des miniatures.
Avec ImageShack c'est facile, copier le lien "Forum Thumbnail" (ou "Miniature pour forum")

*edit: désolé pour la taille, avec la redimension sur le forum j'ai pas fais gaffe, je serais attentif la prochaine fois 

Et hop, c'est réglé


----------



## Zibiolo (7 Novembre 2010)

Peux avoir un lien pour le wall Wath svp? ;P Me fait penser à un autre avec un Airbus qui est passé dernièrement et que j'aime bien


----------



## myst*** (7 Novembre 2010)

Yes, je l'ai trouvé ici: http://kitsunenoir.com/2010/01/27/the-desktop-wallpaper-project-featuring-matthew-lyons/

edit: oups j'avais pas lu "Wath". /Boulet


----------



## wath68 (7 Novembre 2010)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Peux avoir un lien pour le wall Wath svp?


No problemo, here :


----------



## Zibiolo (7 Novembre 2010)

M'ci 



myst*** a dit:


> Yes, je l'ai trouvé ici: http://kitsunenoir.com/2010/01/27/the-desktop-wallpaper-project-featuring-matthew-lyons/
> 
> edit: oups j'avais pas lu "Wath". /Boulet



Huhu, pas de souci  Je note le site, y a l'air d'avoir des trucs sympas


----------



## wath68 (7 Novembre 2010)

Soit je change rien pendant quinze jours ... soit je change quinze fois par jour.


----------



## Scalounet (8 Novembre 2010)

merci a arno1x et Rémi M pour vos remarques bien sympathiques ! 

voici mon petit dernier ! 





sympa wath


----------



## wath68 (8 Novembre 2010)

Merci, mais le tiens est beaucoup beaucoup mieux. Moi c'était juste pour le fun ... j'ai déjà changé 
Juste pas très fan de la couleur du fond ... brun.
Sinon, rien à dire, le reste est superbement superbe.

C'est tout du GeekTool ?


----------



## Scalounet (8 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci, mais le tiens est beaucoup beaucoup mieux. Moi c'était juste pour le fun ... j'ai déjà changé
> Juste pas très fan de la couleur du fond ... brun.
> Sinon, rien à dire, le reste est superbement superbe.
> 
> C'est tout du GeekTool ?



merci wath, oui c'est que du GeekTool ! 

il n'y a que le wall uni (que tu n'aimes pas) qui est d'origine..


----------



## wath68 (8 Novembre 2010)

Juste la couleur. La texture est cool.

Question : pour le cadre en haut à droite, qu'est-ce qu'il se passe si, par exemple, tu écoutes un morceau où le nom de l'artiste (ou du morceau) est plus large que le cadre ?
Il s'adapte ?

Edit : chuis con. Je suppose que le cadre est rajouté au fond, non ?
Donc j'ai ma réponse.


----------



## bacman (8 Novembre 2010)

un autre


----------



## Scalounet (8 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Juste la couleur. La texture est cool.
> 
> Question : pour le cadre en haut à droite, qu'est-ce qu'il se passe si, par exemple, tu écoutes un morceau où le nom de l'artiste (ou du morceau) est plus large que le cadre ?
> Il s'adapte ?
> ...





Oui, j'ai prévu la taille de la police en fonction de la grandeur du cadre (et des interprètes)  
a moins que je mette un nom a rallonge, cela devrait tenir dedans... (au pire je peux agrandir ce cadre encore un peu. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h32 ----------




bacman a dit:


> un autre



très sympa ton fond bacman et bonne intégration des scripts 

une petite chose cependant.... étant amateur de minimalisme, le dock me donne le tournis 


mais bon, le principal étant que tu t'y retrouve !


----------



## Daragon (8 Novembre 2010)

bacman a dit:


> un autre



et dis moi ça serait possible que tu partages avec nous ce beau fond d'écran s'il te plaît


----------



## bacman (8 Novembre 2010)

@Scalounet
tu as mille fois raison, il faut que je me penche sur la question
ci-joint une autre capture mais de mon mac book air 11 pouces





@Daragon
il m'a fallu remettre la lampe frontale pour me plonger dans la spéologie de mes archives lointaines
ci-joint un lien pour dl tout le pack de "unreal city"
http://fate0000.deviantart.com/art/Unreal-City-71720400


----------



## sclicer (8 Novembre 2010)

bacman a dit:


> @Scalounet
> tu as mille fois raison, il faut que je me penche sur la question
> ci-joint une autre capture mais de mon mac book air 11 pouces
> 
> ...



J'adore le bandeau avec les infos et le fond d'écran.
Tu aurais encore les liens sous la main ?


----------



## bacman (8 Novembre 2010)

scripts avec geek tool comme Scalounet
tout est LÀ
lien fond d'écran dans précédent post


----------



## Daragon (9 Novembre 2010)

bacman a dit:


> @Scalounet
> tu as mille fois raison, il faut que je me penche sur la question
> ci-joint une autre capture mais de mon mac book air 11 pouces
> 
> ...



Merci  je vais aller voir tout ça


----------



## giltex974 (9 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai que mon wall avec moi  (photo de moi :rose


----------



## Zibiolo (9 Novembre 2010)

Wath,   Wall svp 

Décidément, tous tes wallpapers me plaisent pour le moment   Même si je n'utilise que peu les plus clairs, je les aime bien!


----------



## wath68 (9 Novembre 2010)

Si tu parles de celui avec le champignon, tu le trouveras dans ce pack,
en plusieurs variations :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (11 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


>



ça y est, il a disjoncté !!


----------



## Phil1982 (11 Novembre 2010)

Amazing.. non, renversant..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)

Ça a de la gueule.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça a de la gueule.



Je demanderai à l'Apple Store ce qu'ils en pensent .


----------



## F118I4 (11 Novembre 2010)

C' est clair, il faut oser...
Un maximum de culot pour notre ami etienne000! Sinon c' est vrai qu' il est vraiment beau ton desk  (enfin ça fait quand même un choque au début pour le "logo"...).


----------



## Rémi M (11 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je demanderai à l'Apple Store ce qu'ils en pensent .



Avec un peu de chance, ils te le mettront comme fond d'écran original pour OS X.7


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)

Ou pas , ils n'ont accès à rien du tout .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Phil1982 (11 Novembre 2010)

Hmmm aime beaucoup 
Un lien (je suppose du topic sur les coups de coeur ) pour les icones de dossier please ?


----------



## wath68 (12 Novembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


>


De forum, trompé, me serais-je ?



/mode insomniak


----------



## Scalounet (12 Novembre 2010)

sympa C0rentin, j'ai l'impression de voir le parquet des chambres de la maison !! 


wath, j'aime beaucoup l'intégration de Bowtie, et "l'incrustation" de la citation... mais c'est vrai que c'est un peu... blanc !


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Novembre 2010)

Wath c'est tres impressionnant ! Vraiment !

Alors sur ce coup la je vais juste te COPIER je crois.

Un petit wall please ? Et peux-tu me rappeler ton theme bowtie/coversutra (c'est pas l'original de coversutra par hasard ?).

Et c'est quoi deja la ligne avec la date au fond ? (vous en avez parlez ya quelques pages il me semble).

Merci


----------



## Scalounet (12 Novembre 2010)

DateLine ! 
http://dateline.en.softonic.com/mac


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Hmmm aime beaucoup
> Un lien (je suppose du topic sur les coups de coeur ) pour les icones de dossier please ?



Ici .


----------



## wath68 (12 Novembre 2010)

Merci.

Le thème Bowtie c'est Vinyl Nano 2.0 by Laurent Baumann.
Il est inclus dans Bowtie.

Le fond d'écran c'est Gräs by fkant.
Il y a en a 4 autres dans le même style. 

@ Corentin : j'peux pas te bouler, t'as d'la chance 
@ Scalounet : le blanc c'est la pureté ... comme moi


----------



## bacman (12 Novembre 2010)

merci pour le lien , 
j'aime beaucoup EICHE-II


----------



## sclicer (12 Novembre 2010)

bacman a dit:


> scripts avec geek tool comme Scalounet
> tout est LÀ
> lien fond d'écran dans précédent post



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2010)

.


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Novembre 2010)

Merci Scalounet et Corentin et Wath


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2010)

De rien 

Joli Etienne !


----------



## palmagora (13 Novembre 2010)

giltex974 a dit:


> Je n'ai que mon wall avec moi  (photo de moi :rose



La photo est vraiment magnifique !! Tu pourrais nous mettre un lien pour la récupérer en HR genre 2560x1600... Ce serait vraiment sympa !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2010)

.


----------



## Rémi M (14 Novembre 2010)

New Wall'


----------



## giltex974 (15 Novembre 2010)

@palmagora:

Voilà:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=G3RNAYKQ

Je t'y ai mis 2 jpeg, un au format normal et l'autre adapté au 2560x1600 mais avec des bords noir haut/bas.


----------



## link.javaux (15 Novembre 2010)

Pas encore fini


----------



## Aescleah (15 Novembre 2010)

Mon petit dernier...



​


----------



## pifouneei (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous !
J'inaugure mon inscription sur ce forum avec une petite contribution de mon desktop actuel :


----------



## wath68 (16 Novembre 2010)

Salut, et bienvenue.

Joli desk, sobre comme j'aime...  à part la barre des menus trop surchargée pour moi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h27 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


>


----------



## Scalounet (16 Novembre 2010)

hop la !


----------



## Zibiolo (16 Novembre 2010)

pifouneei a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous !
> J'inaugure mon inscription sur ce forum avec une petite contribution de mon desktop actuel :




Je peux avoir le thème Bowtie svp?  Merci!

Edit: En passant, y a un certain C0rentin qui n'arrête pas de me taper!


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2010)

Sympa Scalounet .


----------



## Scalounet (16 Novembre 2010)

merci C0rentin


----------



## wath68 (16 Novembre 2010)

Zibiolo a dit:


> En passant, y a un certain C0rentin qui n'arrête pas de me taper!


Ouais ouais, c'est trop un violent ce mec.
Le pire c'est qu'il tape pour rien ... même pas une clope il te gratte, nada, gratis les coups.


----------



## Aescleah (16 Novembre 2010)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Edit: En passant, y a un certain C0rentin qui n'arrête pas de me taper!



On peut voir les choses sous un autre angle... C'est le seul qui veuille bien te taper !


----------



## Zibiolo (17 Novembre 2010)

P'tet bien qu'oui, p'tet bien qu'non!  Toujours est-il qu'il tape beaucoup parce que je ne peux toujours pas rebouler la première personne que j'ai boulé xD Faut vraiment que je tape plus


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Ouou y'a quelqu'un


----------



## Scalounet (22 Novembre 2010)

moi, j'suis caché dans un coin !


----------



## wath68 (22 Novembre 2010)

C'est le calme avant l'arrivée des desktops spécial Noël


----------



## wath68 (22 Novembre 2010)

Hopla ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Joli .


----------



## wath68 (22 Novembre 2010)

Merci m'sieur

C'est vrai que c'est calme par ici.
Bon, au moins on sait où est passé Etienne 


etienne000 a dit:


>


----------



## Fìx (22 Novembre 2010)

Bon, bin j'vais poster hein....

Ne cherchez pas un semblant de cohérence quelque part, y'en a pas! 




​


----------



## Scalounet (22 Novembre 2010)

sympa wath et Fix  

mon mien (le plus simplement possible) !


----------



## F118I4 (22 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci m'sieur
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est calme par ici.
> Bon, au moins on sait où est passé Etienne


Non, il doit encore attendre son MBA 13" .... L' APR c' est bien pour les relations clients mais pour les délais l' Apple Store c' est mieux!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci m'sieur
> 
> C'est vrai que c'est calme par ici.
> Bon, au moins on sait où est passé Etienne



Tu rigoles ? 

J'attends mon Air , c'est le calme total .







.


----------



## Rémi M (22 Novembre 2010)

Très jolie les derniers  Je dis respect !

Nouvelle semaine, nouveau Desk


----------



## wath68 (22 Novembre 2010)

3 ans que j'suis sur mon iMac ... faudrait que je pense à changer aussi.



etienne000 a dit:


>


Pas mal tes icônes ... j'ai les mêmes


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Les iMac Alu tiennent encore parfaitement la route , attends Sandy Bridge .
Et puis je ne le garderai pas longtemps le Air .

Si tu as les mêmes , elles sont magnifiques .


----------



## wath68 (22 Novembre 2010)

Ouais mais mon DD a laché !
Ça fait au moins 3 mois que je tourne avec SL sur un DD externe, et il n'est surement pas éternel non plus celui-ci 


Joli Rémi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2010)

Tu le fais changer , ca va pas couter un bras .
Ou tu le revends et achète un iMac 27" i7 2.93Ghz avec SSD de 256Go tout neuf .


----------



## scherel (23 Novembre 2010)

http://cl.ly/1d3U2p3s2r0G2E2c3R0e


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Magnifique :love:.


----------



## scherel (23 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique :love:.



Merci Corentin


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Novembre 2010)

Sacrément beau tous les derniers !


----------



## wath68 (24 Novembre 2010)

Oh mon Dieu, ... j'ai pas pied


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

Amusant le fond .


----------



## Scalounet (24 Novembre 2010)

p'tit amusement très éphémère !


----------



## Rémi M (24 Novembre 2010)

Ils sont marrants ces animaux  Très jolie Scalounet

Quand un coup de coeur vous prend, on ne peut résiter


----------



## Selthis (24 Novembre 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

Selthis le fond d'écran est magnifique, pourrais-je avoir un lien stp ?


----------



## Selthis (25 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Selthis le fond d'écran est magnifique, pourrais-je avoir un lien stp ?



Voui 
http://white-box.fr/goodies.php


----------



## Anonyme (25 Novembre 2010)

Merci !


----------



## lagunadub (25 Novembre 2010)

voila pour moi geektool et candybar et wall perso


----------



## Selthis (25 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci !


De rien, les wallpas changent souvent (entièrement réalisés par un pote qui bosse avec moi sur le projet) Je posterai ici quand les nouveaux arriveront


----------



## Scalounet (26 Novembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (26 Novembre 2010)

J'achète un hôtel rue Vaugirard  


Très joli.
Ça fait du bien de voir de la verdure.
Une demi-journée de neige et j'en ai déjà marre


----------



## bacman (26 Novembre 2010)

très original


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2010)

Magnifique Scalounet :love:.


----------



## Scalounet (26 Novembre 2010)

merci messieurs !


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Novembre 2010)

Après une longue absence ( custo de iphone  ),j attendais aussi de nouvelles choses pour le mac et bien je reviens vers la bonne vieille base que j aime.:love:
j ai suivi quand même le fil ,que de beaux desk 
je me permets d en envoyer 2 ,j arrive pas à me décider:mouais::rateau:


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (27 Novembre 2010)

Le premier, sans hésiter.
Les 2 photos sont splendides, quoique je trouve la seconde un peu déformée en largeur ... ou bien c'est la fatigue qui me joue des tours.


----------



## hOlivier (27 Novembre 2010)

It was a long time ago. Now I play great.

http://cl.ly/473e062x40332M1g1F3C


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Le premier, sans hésiter.
> Les 2 photos sont splendides, quoique je trouve la seconde un peu déformée en largeur ... ou bien c'est la fatigue qui me joue des tours.


c est vrai pour la seconde (résolution pas adaptée à l écran)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> It was a long time ago. Now I play great.
> 
> http://cl.ly/473e062x40332M1g1F3C



Solide celui-là, quoique j'enlèverais pas mal d'icônes de la barre des menus.


----------



## hOlivier (27 Novembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Solide celui-là, quoique j'enlèverais pas mal d'icônes de la barre des menus.



Yep, j'en ai viré quelques unes à l'instant ;-)


----------



## wath68 (27 Novembre 2010)

Fond de chez Ether (j'adore ses photos) : http://ether.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2y7bu8


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

La classe, bravo .


----------



## wath68 (27 Novembre 2010)

Merci.

La photo fait partie du nouveau pack sorti.
J'aime vraiment beaucoup aussi la troisième de la dernière rangée.
Téléchargez tout les packs, mettez tout ça dans un dossier, et faisez tourner les fonds


----------



## Daragon (27 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> La photo fait partie du nouveau pack sorti.
> J'aime vraiment beaucoup aussi la troisième de la dernière rangée.
> Téléchargez tout les packs, mettez tout ça dans un dossier, et faisez tourner les fonds



Blague ou fatigue le "faisez tourner les fonds" 

Sinon je suis d'accord avec toi il a de très beaux fonds d'écran bien que je ne puisse pas tous les utiliser du fait de mes icônes gill sans dans le dock


----------



## wath68 (27 Novembre 2010)

Daragon a dit:


> Blague ou fatigue le "faisez tourner les fonds"


 T'as pas vu "La cité de la peur" ?



> Youpi, dansons la carioca.
> C'est bien, faisez tous comme moi
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQqKNU1OHgI


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> T'as pas vu "La cité de la peur" ?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQqKNU1OHgI



Dédicace à Wath  :


----------



## Daragon (28 Novembre 2010)

Ah non je connaissais pas, comme quoi même sur un topic de fond d'écrans on peut apprendre des choses


----------



## Scalounet (29 Novembre 2010)

simple 
avec Rainlendar !


----------



## bacman (29 Novembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> simple
> avec Rainlendar !



sympa mais peu lisible
c'est quoi rainlendar, on dirait un script geek tools


----------



## Scalounet (29 Novembre 2010)

bacman a dit:


> sympa mais peu lisible
> c'est quoi rainlendar, on dirait un script geek tools




Rainlendar, c'est un calendrier dont l'interface peut être entièrement modifié à l'aide de skins. il y a un calendrier mensuel voire plus, tu peux aussi y incorporer une liste de tâches à accomplir, et même un agenda dans lequel tu peux enregistrer tes rendez-vous etc... 

j'aime bien le fait que ça ne saute pas aux yeux !


----------



## wath68 (29 Novembre 2010)

Joli Scalounet, j'aime beaucoup.


ZEN ...





- Wallpaper : http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/568831


----------



## Scalounet (29 Novembre 2010)

merci wath  

très joli ton tien, un petit lien de ton wall ?


----------



## wath68 (29 Novembre 2010)

Ça dépend ?
Tu as un peu de sous de coté ? 


 http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/568831


----------



## Scalounet (29 Novembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ça dépend ?
> Tu as un peu de sous de coté ?
> 
> 
> ......///.......]



on voit que Noël approche !   

merci


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2010)

Joli vous deux .


----------



## Scalounet (29 Novembre 2010)

Merci C0rentin  

J'ai déjà changé, et donne toujours dans le simple !


----------



## wath68 (29 Novembre 2010)

Il me rappelle cet autre fond d'écran


----------



## Scalounet (29 Novembre 2010)

effectivement, sauf que la tienne est déjà en train de couler !


----------



## Scalounet (30 Novembre 2010)

toujours aussi simple !


----------



## bacman (30 Novembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> toujours aussi simple !



je prends, merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2010)

Très original Scalounet .


----------



## Calderan (1 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> toujours aussi simple !


j'adore <3

un petit lien pour le wall ? :love:


----------



## Scalounet (1 Décembre 2010)

c'est ici  http://quaedam.wordpress.com/2009/04/17/wallpaper-of-the-week-white-rooms-soft-lighting/


----------



## Calderan (1 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> c'est ici  http://quaedam.wordpress.com/2009/04/17/wallpaper-of-the-week-white-rooms-soft-lighting/


Merchi


----------



## Aescleah (1 Décembre 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> Merchi



C'est sympa de partager avec nous les moments auxquels ta chère maman se décontracte aux toilettes, mais tout de même ! 

...Je suis déjà sorti...

Sinon de bien jolies choses, comme souvent


----------



## wath68 (1 Décembre 2010)

Bigard, sors de ce corps !


----------



## Sylow (1 Décembre 2010)

Il a trop regardé bienvenue chez les chtis dimanche soir


----------



## wath68 (1 Décembre 2010)

:love::love::love: Noni


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour le wall Monsieur Wath.
Encore quelques trucs à peaufiner, mais ça avance.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (2 Décembre 2010)

très très joli C0rentin ! :love:

@ wath, ta nana me fait déprimer ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h48 ----------

spécial ! :mouais:


----------



## wath68 (2 Décembre 2010)

Moi aussi.

Je retourne à mes chers Ether.

@ Khyu : joli (quoique un peu trop chargé pour moi), mais ... comment tu fais pour avoir un nuage sous l'eau ? 

@ corentin : frais, acidulé, lollipop.


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Décembre 2010)

Conseillé sur unibody 

*Fond homemade<-*


----------



## Sylow (2 Décembre 2010)

@ phil : In love


----------



## wath68 (2 Décembre 2010)

Euh ... les déclarations d'amour en MP s'iou plait 

Plus sérieusement, je suis d'accord, c'est vraiment très joli.
Le fond et les icônes sont nickel-chrome


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Khyu : joli (quoique un peu trop chargé pour moi), mais ... comment tu fais pour avoir un nuage sous l'eau ?



C'était sur le 13".
Sur le 24", ça passe mieux. :rose:
Le nuage, il vient d'une 5eme dimension. :style:


----------



## wath68 (2 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> spécial ! :mouais:



 argh mes yeux !!!! Ça bouge tout seul lol


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Décembre 2010)

Lol c'est clair Scalounet 

@Sylow & Wath : merci


----------



## Scalounet (3 Décembre 2010)

Allez, on revient a du soft !


----------



## cooltofchris (3 Décembre 2010)

dernier en date 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
sympa les derniers


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Sympa Cooltofchris et Scalounet .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

MacBook Air reçu  :









.


----------



## yzykom (3 Décembre 2010)

slurp9562 a dit:


> It was a long time ago. Now I play great.
> 
> http://cl.ly/473e062x40332M1g1F3C



J'aime beaucoup le concept rétro, la pomme arc-en-ciel, etc.  :style:

... et je suppose que le calendrier est fonctionnel avec la police de caractères que tu lui as assignée ? Comment as-tu fait ?


----------



## cooltofchris (4 Décembre 2010)

je me fais plaisir


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Ralph_ (4 Décembre 2010)

yzykom a dit:


> ... et je suppose que le calendrier est fonctionnel avec la police de caractères que tu lui as assignée ? Comment as-tu fait ?



surement geektool 

Un sujet avec toutes les infos nécessaire est dispo dans la section custo 

EDIT : ça faisait un moment...





le fond est une photo perso prise en Patagonie


----------



## Rémi M (4 Décembre 2010)

Très jolie les derniers :love:





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h41 ----------




etienne000 a dit:


> MacBook Air reçu  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Depuis le temps que tu l'attendais


----------



## wath68 (4 Décembre 2010)

Rien de spécial, un fond (couleur #445057) + une photo


----------



## Tom_Sg (4 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'un jolie fond d'écran (si possible) qui bouge en temps réel, soit sur la température, soit sur par exemple la position des planètes ou quelques choses en rapport avec l'espace si quelqu'un à une idée 

(Pourquoi pas le placement des satellites par rapport à la Terre ou Mars ou ... )


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Décembre 2010)




----------



## wath68 (4 Décembre 2010)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'un jolie fond d'écran (si possible) qui bouge en temps réel, soit sur la température, soit sur par exemple la position des planètes ou quelques choses en rapport avec l'espace si quelqu'un à une idée
> 
> (Pourquoi pas le placement des satellites par rapport à la Terre ou Mars ou ... )


Je crois qu'il faut chercher du coté des écrans de veille.
Celui-ci par exemple :




ou bien cette application qui remplace ton fond d'écran




Ensuite, avec Onyx par exemple, assigner cet écran de veille comme fond d'écran.


De plus en plus simple : un fond uni, et TunesArt (avec un skin modifié)


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2010)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis à la recherche d'un jolie fond d'écran (si possible) qui bouge en temps réel, soit sur la température, soit sur par exemple la position des planètes ou quelques choses en rapport avec l'espace si quelqu'un à une idée
> 
> (Pourquoi pas le placement des satellites par rapport à la Terre ou Mars ou ... )



Tout (ou presque [quoique]) est là!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

Joli Wath .


----------



## hOlivier (4 Décembre 2010)

yzykom a dit:


> ... et je suppose que le calendrier est fonctionnel avec la police de caractères que tu lui as assignée ? Comment as-tu fait ?



Comme dit, avec GeekTool. La police utilisée est "lot" (par contre les accents ne passent pas)


----------



## Tom_Sg (4 Décembre 2010)

Je n'arrive pas à le dl, les CU sont plus bonnes apparemment 

C'est exactement ce que je cherchais aussi merci à vous deux, mais si tu as une solution Fix je suis preneur


----------



## Fìx (4 Décembre 2010)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Je n'arrive pas à le dl, les CU sont plus bonnes apparemment



Essaye là alors.... 

Il existe quelque part et fonctionne (sous Snow) puisque je l'ai au boulot... => Google => OSXPlanet


----------



## Tom_Sg (4 Décembre 2010)

Ok merci ça marche merchi beaucoup 

J'ai mit le earth, et j'aimerais savoir comment enlever le unlicensed ^^


----------



## Sylow (5 Décembre 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


>



Un lien pour les icones chou ?


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Décembre 2010)

ouai c'est simple. J'ai ecrit "iphone" dans deviantart, et filtré pour "cutomization" et "icons", et j'ai telechargé tout ceux que je trouvais bien... genre me suis tapé une dizaine de pages..
Apres j'ouvre candybar et le finder et dans la barre de recherche je recherche avec le nom de l'appli.
Je te dis ca car il doit y avoir une bonne 20aine de pack different dans mes icones..

Petite remise a geektool





Le Dock je peux le mettre en ligne a qui le veut..

Adium skin : pretty simple
Police de tout : helvetica neue ultra light (tout le monde avait deviné )


----------



## Rémi M (5 Décembre 2010)

Le dock m'intéresse  
Je le trouve originale, et se démarque des autres, et ça rappelle un peu les iOS 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Ralph_ (5 Décembre 2010)

envoie à Steve, il en fera une revoloution!


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Décembre 2010)

Lol 
C'est iOS completement. J'avais envie d'harmoniser mon iPad et mon MacBook Pro.
ICI pour le Dock en .psd.


----------



## Rémi M (5 Décembre 2010)

*Merci !*
Comment peut-on l'installer ? :mouais: 

Petit problème avec Candy Bar, ce n'est pas le bon résultat :hein:


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Comment peut-on l'installer ? :mouais:
> 
> Petit problème avec Candy Bar, ce n'est pas le bon résultat :hein:



Geektool 

(en mettant une image en local)


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Décembre 2010)

De quoi (et a qui) tu parles Remi ?


----------



## Rémi M (5 Décembre 2010)

Je te poser la question, mais j'ai eu la réponse 

Merci encore 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h36 ----------

Je n'arrive plus à rendre le dock sans effet miroir, j'y étais arrivé pendant les grands vacances, et là trou noir. 

Si vous pouviez m'aider ... 
Merci d'avance


----------



## Fìx (5 Décembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Je n'arrive plus à rendre le dock sans effet miroir, j'y étais arrivé pendant les grands vacances, et là trou noir.
> 
> Si vous pouviez m'aider ...
> Merci d'avance





Par là ptêt? 


Fix, assistant attitré de Phil!


----------



## Rémi M (5 Décembre 2010)

J'ai lu ce sujet, mais je me souviens pas d'avoir fait ceci, mais bon, j'ai peut-être rêvé et pas fait gaffe qu'il restait cet effet miroir :mouais:

Je vais essayer cette méthode quand même


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Par là ptêt?
> 
> 
> Fix, assistant attitré de Phil!



LOL


----------



## link.javaux (6 Décembre 2010)

Attention les yeux, voici mon nouveau


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Décembre 2010)

Comme toujours 
T'as été ma premiere inspiration, et jamais déçu


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2010)

Très joli Link .


----------



## wath68 (6 Décembre 2010)

Wow, splendide, Link. j'aime beaucoup.
 Respect

Un nouvo :




- Wallpaper : Myst by MrNakata
- TunesArt
- DateLine


----------



## link.javaux (6 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (6 Décembre 2010)

mon p'tit dernier !


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Décembre 2010)

Beaux les 2 derniers 
Fais ch** peux pas re-re-recoupdebouler


----------



## mog (8 Décembre 2010)

Surtout pour le fond d'écran fait maison )


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> mon p'tit dernier !



Ça donne quoi avec "Dimanche" ? :rateau: 

"Ça rentre même pas dans les cases." (Zezette Epouse X)


----------



## Scalounet (8 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ça donne quoi avec "Dimanche" ? :rateau:
> 
> "Ça rentre même pas dans les cases." (Zezette Epouse X)



sans attendre dimanche, déjà mercredi ça merdouille !! 

raison pour laquelle, ce desk n'a pas duré 2h00 !  (en fait, c'était juste pour le fun) 


_RAAHHH !! décidément, le père Noël est une ordure !!_


----------



## wath68 (8 Décembre 2010)

Hep taxi !




Le fond : ici


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Décembre 2010)

Sais bau


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2010)

Merci.

Mouais, beau, faut l'dire vite 
En plus j'ai essayé de copier un desk'  (http://figure2-5.deviantart.com/art/East-188621337),
mais ça m'a vite saoulé lol


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2010)

Internel insatisfait .


----------



## Scalounet (9 Décembre 2010)

c'est vrai que c'était saoulant !


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2010)

Bah, tu sais comment c'est.

On voit une capture, et on se dit   "wowwww"

On refait la même  chose, et là on se dit :mouais: "mouais, tout compte fait, c'est pas si terrible en vrai"


----------



## Scalounet (9 Décembre 2010)

J'ai l'impression de me lire !


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2010)

haaaaa j'me sens mieux comme ça :style:


----------



## Fìx (9 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Bah, tu sais comment c'est.
> 
> On voit une capture, et on se dit   "wowwww"
> 
> On refait la même  chose, et là on se dit :mouais: "mouais, tout compte fait, c'est pas si terrible en vrai"



C'est pour ça que quand j'regarde vos desk... j'me dis :   "wowwww"

Et comme j'me dis tout de suite :  :mouais: "mouais, en fait, ça doit pas être si terrible en vrai"

Et du coup, je change jamais! 


------------


Pour être franc, j'en ai discuté avec le poil qu'il y a au milieu de ma main, et ça l'arrange bien lui aussi...


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2010)




----------



## Scalounet (9 Décembre 2010)

@ wath, très très joli, très belle harmonie  
mais la demoiselle, il me semble bien l'avoir déjà vu dans cette rubrique... 
...aller, dis le que tu couches avec elle !  




MON PETIT DERNIER  SPECIAL NOËL  





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h46 ----------




Fìx a dit:


> C'est pour ça que quand j'regarde vos desk... j'me dis :   "wowwww"
> 
> Et comme j'me dis tout de suite :  :mouais: "mouais, en fait, ça doit pas être si terrible en vrai"
> 
> ...



c'est pô vrai, y sont "presque toujours" beaux nos desk !! 

ps: fô vraiment que je change ce satané avatar de m....


----------



## wath68 (9 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> ... il me semble bien l'avoir déjà vu dans cette rubrique...



C'est clair, tu dois même surement l'avoir vu plus d'une fois.

Quand on n'a plus d'inspiration on recherche un vieux fond qu'on aime beaucoup, on change deux-trois choses et on fait croire que c'est tout nouveau ... en espérant que personne ne remarquera la supercherie 

C'est quoi cet avatar chelou ??
Il était livré avec le fond d'écran ?


----------



## pifouneei (10 Décembre 2010)

Aller à moi, pas grand chose modifié, changement de wall et de thème bowtie !





Enjoy ^^


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

J'aime beaucoup Scalounet .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

C'est petit , 27" .


----------



## bacman (11 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est petit , 27" .


un lien pour le wall, siou plait


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2010)

Ici , monsieur : http://interfacelift.com/wallpaper/downloads/01779_tokyogarage_2560x1600.jpg


----------



## wath68 (11 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


>



:mouais: bizarre, je ne vois plus ma bagnole !


 jolijolijoli


----------



## Rémi M (12 Décembre 2010)

Après pas mal de difficulté, au passage je remercie Phil & Fix de m'avoir aidé 

Donc, après une semaine d'acharnement je suis enfin arrivé à ce que je voulais


----------



## wath68 (12 Décembre 2010)

Joliiiiiiiiiiii :love:


----------



## bacman (12 Décembre 2010)

très joliiiii


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Décembre 2010)

De rien 
Beau c'est vrai
Et salopio, quel ecran !

_Perso, j'avais plus insiste sur l'ombre portee du Dock.. pour qu'il semble plus ''enfonce''..
_Tu l'as trouve ou ta poubelle ?


----------



## wath68 (12 Décembre 2010)

Flurry


----------



## Rémi M (12 Décembre 2010)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Tu l'as trouve ou ta poubelle ?



Flurry system

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------





Comme ça ?


----------



## Tom_Sg (12 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Mouais, beau, faut l'dire vite
> En plus j'ai essayé de copier un desk'  (http://figure2-5.deviantart.com/art/East-188621337),
> mais ça m'a vite saoulé lol



Comment on choppe le petit truc new message ? :love:


----------



## wath68 (12 Décembre 2010)

C'est un bureau Windows, je ne sais pas ce que c'est comme appli.

Sur Mac c'est tout à fait faisable, avec GeekTool.
Avec ce script par exemple (le premier, Visual) :
http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/messaging/visual-or-audio-unread-email-message/


----------



## Tom_Sg (12 Décembre 2010)

Arf ça utilise Mail, vu que j'ai toujours mon problème auxquelles il n'y a apparemment pas de réponse ça av être dur :<

Du coup je tente j'ai tout delete le fichier Mail et la ça à l'air de marcher ... comme quoi les façons de bourrin ça peu marcher.


----------



## Ralph_ (12 Décembre 2010)

photo toujours par moi à l'autre bout du monde 

Les icones sont justes à mon gout et ça fait un moment que je n'ai plus ressenti le besoin de changer si ce n'est le fond de temps en temps


----------



## scherel (13 Décembre 2010)

http://cl.ly/1Z2L123Y1E3A1v1y1C0D


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

Classe :love:.


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Décembre 2010)

Merci pour les icones.. je les ai mais j'avais pas vu la poub's
Superbe la photo Ralph 
Scherel : mon commentaire comme d'habitude..


----------



## alloja (13 Décembre 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> photo toujours par moi à l'autre bout du monde
> 
> Les icones sont justes à mon gout et ça fait un moment que je n'ai plus ressenti le besoin de changer si ce n'est le fond de temps en temps



Very magnifique, Ralph_ ! 
Quel dock utilises-tu ?


----------



## stephlegab (13 Décembre 2010)

Ralph_ a dit:


> photo toujours par moi à l'autre bout du monde
> 
> Les icones sont justes à mon gout et ça fait un moment que je n'ai plus ressenti le besoin de changer si ce n'est le fond de temps en temps



Très joli bureau Ralph.
Juste une petite question: C'est quoi cette appli qui te permet d'avoir le titre itunes en cours aussi discret en haut à gauche ?


----------



## Sylow (13 Décembre 2010)

scherel a dit:


> http://cl.ly/1Z2L123Y1E3A1v1y1C0D


 Juste magnifique !

Lien pour le wall ?
Theme bowtie ?
meteo ?


----------



## alloja (13 Décembre 2010)

stephlegab a dit:


> Très joli bureau Ralph.
> Juste une petite question: C'est quoi cette appli qui te permet d'avoir le titre itunes en cours aussi discret en haut à gauche ?



C'est Bowtie : http://bowtieapp.com/ 
Le thème, c'est Clear 2.0 : http://www.iconpaper.org/clear-2-0/


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2010)

Jolis les derniers


----------



## Scalounet (13 Décembre 2010)

Mon ti dernier ! 
http://img697.imageshack.us/img697/636/screencapturerz.png


----------



## wath68 (13 Décembre 2010)

- Wallpaper : http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/837370


----------



## scherel (13 Décembre 2010)

@Wath: Magnifique





Sylow a dit:


> Juste magnifique !
> 
> Lien pour le wall ?
> Theme bowtie ?
> meteo ?




Merci 

Wall: http://benoitpaille.deviantart.com/art/Cheap-free-wallpaper-hi-ress-125340101?offset=10
Bowtie + Meteo: Toujours le même thème modifié.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

Magnifique Wath !


----------



## Ralph_ (13 Décembre 2010)

alloja a dit:


> Very magnifique, Ralph_ !
> Quel dock utilises-tu ?



Glass Dock
je ne retrouve malheureusement pas le package candy bar pour te le filer

@stephlegab : alloja à tout bon !


----------



## Scalounet (13 Décembre 2010)

très joli wath  

bon, j'ai encore changé !


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2010)

De moins en moins original avec le fond le plus banal du monde (que j'ai un peu modifié)

 Ça pète grave




Très joli, Scalounet.
Et puis Kate Bush :love::love::love:


----------



## Zibiolo (14 Décembre 2010)

Au-delà de tes desk, y a un truc que j'adore chez toi Wath: Tes previews


----------



## wath68 (14 Décembre 2010)

Merci.

J'avais acheté PhotoStyler ... faut bien que je le rentabilise


----------



## Rémi M (14 Décembre 2010)

Quelques petites nouvelles choses de rajoutées 

Je vous laisse seul juge


----------



## Sylow (15 Décembre 2010)

Tres beau .
j'aime moins les wall avec de la neige car ca me donne une ambiance froide mais c'est quand meme jolie a regarder


----------



## Marco-tab (15 Décembre 2010)

Salut Wath,

je voulais savoir ce que tu utilise pour configurer ton bureau comme ça, j'aime bien le style avec le calendrier en bas, mais surtout je m'interroge sur la bande en haut qui je suppose est un lecteur musical, je me demandais ce que c'était, voilà, merci!


----------



## wath68 (15 Décembre 2010)

Hello.

bon, alors :
- le calendrier du bas c'est DateLine.
- l'affichage de la pochette c'est TunesArt.
- la bande noire c'est GeekTool, avec un script qui affiche une citation qui change toute les heures.
Plus d'infos, trucs et astuces sur GeekTool ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html


----------



## Marco-tab (15 Décembre 2010)

Merci...
Je vais essayer de mettre ca en pratique au mieux, pour le moment, mon bureau ca donne ça:


----------



## wath68 (15 Décembre 2010)

Tu as mis toutes tes applis sur le dock ?

Trop surchargé à mon gout (je suis un anti-dock), et pareil pour la barre des menus, trop de trucs qui ne me servent à rien (volume, bluetooth, drapeau français, le truc des stats,...).


----------



## Fìx (15 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu as mis toutes tes applis sur le dock ?
> 
> Trop surchargé à mon gout (je suis un anti-dock), et pareil pour la barre des menus.



Et une seule d'ouverte... le Finder! :rateau:

J'imagine que le dock te sert de salle des Trophées?


----------



## Marco-tab (15 Décembre 2010)

Bah, c'est mon ordi de travail et perso, et j'aime bien avoir tout à portée de main, et dans une semaine normale j'utilise au moins 70-80% des programmes qui sont dans le dock. Et probablement 100% dans un mois.
Je sais, il y a de tout et de rien, ca va de Firefox à Star II en passant par iTunes pour le coté perso et tous mes logiciels d'archis et de retouches photos, vidéos et créations flashs pour le côté pro.
Remarque c'est vrai que la suite Office pourrait dégager, à part Word vu que j'écris pas mal aussi la dessus, mais en même temps je me sers d'excell de temps à autres.
Peut-être est-ce un Dock des trophées, et alors?
Si vous avez des suggestions pour qu'il soit moins encombré sans que je perdent forcement l'accessibilité, dites m'en plus.

P.S: le truc des stats, pour moi c'est indispensable, quand je suis sur toshop, en train de faire des rendus sur Maxwell, j'aime bien savoir si mon ordi va mourir tout de suite ou dans 1h...


----------



## wath68 (15 Décembre 2010)

Je ne sais pas si Marco-tab est un nouvel utilisateur Mac,
mais faut bien avouer qu'au début, nous avions surement tous le même dock, non ?
:rose: Moi oui en tout cas.

C'est sur, ça fait classe quand tu montres ça à quelqu'un, avec le joli effet d'agrandissement et tout, mais très vite tu te rends compte que tu perds beaucoup de temps à chercher et cliquer sur une fuckin' icônes parce qu'elles se ressemblent plus ou moins toutes. 

Alors qu'avec un bon lanceur, un p'tit raccourcis clavier et hop, c'est partit mon kiki.


----------



## Marco-tab (15 Décembre 2010)

Ouais mais non pas vraiment nouvel utilisateur Mac (mon premier ordi fut un MAC SE), juste pas forcément un grand malin au niveau des raccourcis, ou tout simplement jamais trop eu le temps de m'en soucier.


----------



## Fìx (15 Décembre 2010)

Bah t'as plusieurs solutions....

Comme le disait Wath, celle du lanceur (spotlight par exemple "ctrl+espace" => 2 ou 3 premières lettres de l'appli puis => entrée)

Mettre le dossier applications dans le dock...

Ou alors pour aller plus loin tu peux te faire un dossier de raccourcis que tu te mets dans le dock parmis les dossiers....

Exemple :






Avec des jolis icônes pour mieux les repérer, puis zou! Sous forme de pile c'est nickel... avec un peu d'habitude bien sûr!...


----------



## Sylow (15 Décembre 2010)

Quand je vois de beau desk avec dock j'essai de m'en inspirer mais au bou de quelques heures ca me soule déjà et depuis que j'ai prit l'habitude de Spotlight c'est impossible de revenir en arriere. 
J'utilise de moins en moins le trackpad, de plus en plus ce sont les raccourcis clavier.


----------



## geoffrey (15 Décembre 2010)

J'ai relooké mon desktop du taf aujourd'hui, ça donne ça :


----------



## wath68 (15 Décembre 2010)

Très joli, le desk ci-dessus.



Sylow a dit:


> depuis que j'ai prit l'habitude de Spotlight c'est impossible de revenir en arriere.


J'avais essayé avec Spotlight, mais il y a un truc qui m'a très vite gonflé : c'est que quand tu fais une erreur de frappe, tu dois d'abord effacer le texte, puis retaper.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------





Le fond vient de ce pack : http://iconfactory.com/freeware/preview/stmpnk
Je me suis fais un skin pour TunesArt avec une des icônes du pack


----------



## Anonyme (15 Décembre 2010)

Sympa .


----------



## wath68 (15 Décembre 2010)

Merci Corentin.

C'est pas fini : ch'uis en plein délire steampunk ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2010)

J'aime beaucoup, c'est vraiment original .


----------



## Sylow (16 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Très joli, le desk ci-dessus.
> 
> 
> J'avais essayé avec Spotlight, mais il y a un truc qui m'a très vite gonflé : c'est que quand tu fais une erreur de frappe, tu dois d'abord effacer le texte, puis retaper.


 
Ce n'est plus le cas aujourd'hui ! Pas chez moi en tout cas


----------



## Marco-tab (16 Décembre 2010)

Superbe le bureau Wath! Beau travail...

Je viens de tripatouiller un peu G33K Tools et j'ai surtout repris un peu (beaucoup en fait je pense) ce que tu m'avais montré, Wath. J'ai un peu suivi tes conseils et j'ai fait en sorte que le dock se cache, c'est mieux c'est sur, mais je ne peux m'en séparer complétement.
Pour l'image c'est ici.


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2010)

Insomnie, rien à la télé, ... résultat :


----------



## Kumori (17 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous, étant donné m'être beaucoup inspiré de vos réalisations (surtout celle de Phil1982 il y a quelques pages de cela), je vous poste le résultat, rien de bien original mais c'est déjà bien mieux qu'avant 





PS : wath68, j'aime beaucoup ton fond d'écran, aurais-tu un lien ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

Bienvenue, pas mal pour un premier desk .


----------



## Calderan (17 Décembre 2010)

Petite modification de mon nouvel outil de travail :


----------



## Rémi M (17 Décembre 2010)

@Kumori Desktop sobre, j'aime bien  On a tous été débutant, mais pour un premier tu t'en es très bien sorti, il est agréable à regarder. Bravo !

@Calderan Très jolie Desk' ! GeekTool rien à redire, tu l'as très bien travaillé. Le dock façon iOS très bien fait, et enfin un jolie Wallpaper. Bravo !


----------



## Scalounet (17 Décembre 2010)

En très gros manque d'inspiration ! 

ça doit être le temps qui fait ça.


----------



## Rémi M (17 Décembre 2010)

Peut être en manque d'inspiration, mais le peu que tu fais, tu le fais bien, alors je te félicite.

Il est contre moi ce matin, sinon tu l'aurais eu


----------



## Calderan (17 Décembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> @Calderan Très jolie Desk' ! GeekTool rien à redire, tu l'as très bien travaillé. Le dock façon iOS très bien fait, et enfin un jolie Wallpaper. Bravo !


merci, autant de compliments me fait rougir :rose:


----------



## Scalounet (17 Décembre 2010)

Rémi M a dit:


> Peut être en manque d'inspiration, mais le peu que tu fais, tu le fais bien, alors je te félicite.
> 
> Il est contre moi ce matin, sinon tu l'aurais eu



c'est très sympa quand même Rémi, merci


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2010)

Kumori a dit:


> wath68, j'aime beaucoup ton fond d'écran, aurais-tu un lien ?


Here we go :





Ils ont du succès les Flurry.
Très chouettes vos desks.

@ Scalounet : c'est quoi ce calendrier  T'as laissé tomber DateLine ?
Et Kate Bush ne mérite pas cette police affreuse !! Non mais, attention hein ! C'est My Top Artist Overall ... 
Joli fond, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## Calderan (17 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Ils ont du succès les Flurry.


Ca donne un avant goût de 10.7 LiO(s)n 

et puis, personnellement, j'aime bien les choses bien droites, bien alignées, carrées, ...


----------



## Kumori (17 Décembre 2010)

Merci Corentin et Remi pour les compliments, et merci à wath pour le wallpaper 
Du coup j'ai un peu réagencé pour que ça donne ça :





Si vous avez des critiques/conseils n'hésitez pas.


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2010)

Hey mon fond !! 

Enlève l'heure de la barre des menus, ça fait doublons... en plus c'est pas la même heure 
Et aussi le drapeau français, bluetooth, volume et réseau, tant qu'à faire.


----------



## Marco-tab (17 Décembre 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> Petite modification de mon nouvel outil de travail :



Calderan, comment tu as réussi à avoir un fondu en dessous de la date et de l'heure, je cherche à faire la même chose pour ma prochaine réalisation mais le peu de temps que j'y ai passé ne m'a pas permis de voir comment faire.
Ou alors est-ce quelque chose qu'il y a de base sur ton fond d'écran?
Sinon bravo à tous, très joli desks.


----------



## Fìx (17 Décembre 2010)

Possible avec Geektool en rajoutant une image... (en local)

Attention, celui ci atterrira directement au premier plan. Donc pour avoir l'heure au dessus, faudra supprimer ceux existants (si ils existaient déjà bien sûr) et en recréer pour qu'ils se mettent par dessus.


----------



## Calderan (17 Décembre 2010)

Marco-tab a dit:


> Calderan, comment tu as réussi à avoir un fondu en dessous de la date et de l'heure, je cherche à faire la même chose pour ma prochaine réalisation mais le peu de temps que j'y ai passé ne m'a pas permis de voir comment faire.
> Ou alors est-ce quelque chose qu'il y a de base sur ton fond d'écran?
> Sinon bravo à tous, très joli desks.


Je ne me suis pas cassé la tête : j'ai modifier le fond d'écran avec toshop 
juste un fondu d'une couleur vers le transparent et le tour est joué


----------



## Marco-tab (17 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Possible avec Geektool en rajoutant une image... (en local)
> 
> Attention, celui ci atterrira directement au premier plan. Donc pour avoir l'heure au dessus, faudra supprimer ceux existants (si ils existaient déjà bien sûr) et en recréer pour qu'ils se mettent par dessus.




Humm, ok, merci Fix, meme si je sais pas encore du tout comment faire ca, je vais essayer de me debrouiller... Ahah, à moi l'aventure G33KToolienne !! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h03 ----------




Calderan a dit:


> Je ne me suis pas cassé la tête : j'ai modifier le fond d'écran avec toshop
> juste un fondu d'une couleur vers le transparent et le tour est joué



Ah, ok, c'est ce qu'il me semblait plutot, je vais voir lequel est le plus facile à faire, par G33KTool ou Toshop...
Merci en tout cas!!


----------



## Fìx (17 Décembre 2010)

Marco-tab a dit:


> Ah, ok, c'est ce qu'il me semblait plutot, je vais voir lequel est le plus facile à faire, par G33KTool ou Toshop...
> Merci en tout cas!!



Bah c'est sûr que la solution de facilité (pour pas dire, la solution de fainéant   ) c'est photoshop.... 

Mais l'avantage de le faire avec Geektool, c'est que tu peux changer ton fond d'écran ensuite sans avoir à toucher à cet élément...

Si en plus tu n'as jamais utilisé geektool, c'est encore mieux puisque tu pourras commencer par ça et il sera forcément en arrière plan!


----------



## wath68 (17 Décembre 2010)

C'est dingue le nombre de personne qui ont Photoshop


----------



## Calderan (17 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Bah c'est sûr que la solution de facilité (pour pas dire, la solution de fainéant   ) c'est photoshop....


pffff je ne suis pas fainéant ... j'économise mon temps 



wath68 a dit:


> C'est dingue le nombre de personne qui ont Photoshop


Les gens aiment bien les freewares ... 
==> c'est bon, je sors 

(non, plus sérieusement, j'ai une license pour le boulot. donc j'en profite)


----------



## Scalounet (17 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> ;;;;;
> 
> @ Scalounet : c'est quoi ce calendrier  T'as laissé tomber DateLine ?
> Et Kate Bush ne mérite pas cette police affreuse !! Non mais, attention hein ! C'est My Top Artist Overall ...
> Joli fond, j'aime beaucoup.



merci 

Le calendrier, c'est (comme tu dois t'en douter) du Geektool , et oui, en décembre, j'ai toujours ma période "d'enterrage" de DateLine pour cause "d'hibernage".

Et tu n'as pas tord concernant la police pour Kate Bush, de plus en voyant ton profil sur Lastfm, je comprends d'autant plus. 
J'aime aussi beaucoup cette chanteuse !  (c'est de notre génération)


----------



## alloja (17 Décembre 2010)

Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus rien posté ici : 

http://cl.ly/1A2u3P2Z3b2H3f2P2N32


----------



## Calderan (17 Décembre 2010)

alloja a dit:


> Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai plus rien posté ici :
> 
> http://cl.ly/1A2u3P2Z3b2H3f2P2N32


Très sympa et coloré


----------



## Marco-tab (17 Décembre 2010)

C'est que ca devient vite addictif de tripatouiller son bureau...
Bref, voilà ce que ca donne, rien de bien folichon juste un peu de bidouillage.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

J'aime beaucoup, c'est sympa .


----------



## Marco-tab (17 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup, c'est sympa .



Merci.
En même temps on voit pas que le trait vert continue sur mon deuxième écran à droite, ce qui change pas énormément mais rajoute un chouille de cool.

Sinon, c'est bien dommage que l'on ne puisse pas sauvegarder dans un seul et même programme toutes ces configs pour chaque bureau, avec par exemple le fond, les settings dateline et tunearts ou autres etc. et comme ca on pioche dans les fonds crée déjà sans avoir à se galérer à tout refaire si on aimait bien un fond dait il y a 2 ans de ça...


----------



## alloja (17 Décembre 2010)

Calderan a dit:


> Très sympa et coloré



Merci Calderan, même si il n'y a pas beaucoup de custo !


----------



## Calderan (17 Décembre 2010)

Marco-tab a dit:


> C'est que ca devient vite addictif de tripatouiller son bureau...
> Bref, voilà ce que ca donne, rien de bien folichon juste un peu de bidouillage.


Belle intégration de date line sur le wall  
J'aime beaucoup


----------



## hOlivier (18 Décembre 2010)

live your dream, wear your passion.

(j'avais pas trop d'idée là)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2010)

J'aime pas trop la pomme multicolore avec le fond rouge mais sinon c'est sympa .


----------



## wath68 (18 Décembre 2010)

Moi c'est tout ce rouge qui m'agresse.
L'effet "délavé" du texte de la barre des menus me gênerait assez vite.
Avec une autre couleur ça pourrait être pas mal.

J'en profite pour poster un nouveau.


----------



## Marco-tab (18 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> Moi c'est tout ce rouge qui m'agresse.
> L'effet "délavé" du texte de la barre des menus me gênerait assez vite.
> Avec une autre couleur ça pourrait être pas mal.
> 
> J'en profite pour poster un nouveau.



Sympa, merci pour l'inspiration, voilà le mien...


----------



## numsix (18 Décembre 2010)

Et voilà, l'esprit de noel a frappé chez moi !



​


----------



## Biskuit (18 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

Je vous présente ma première custo (dans la sobriété)

En ce qui concerne le dock, le masquage automatique est activé.

http://www.imagup.com/data/1107383070.html


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

numsix a dit:


> Et voilà, l'esprit de noel a frappé chez moi !



Joli , j'ai pour l'instant le même fond d'écran et les barres de défilement .


----------



## numsix (19 Décembre 2010)

Les grands esprits se rencontrent !!


----------



## wath68 (19 Décembre 2010)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Décembre 2010)

Magnifique :love:.


----------



## Scalounet (19 Décembre 2010)

Superbe wath :love:
Mais j'suis un peu moins fan de la barre noire

Mon petit "spécial noël personnel" (puisque cette photo a été prise ce matin a 2 pas de ma maison)


----------



## wath68 (19 Décembre 2010)

Merci à vous.

J'avais essayé d'abord sans la barre, mais c'était trop laid, et puis j'm'y suis fais à cette barre et cet effet de transparence que j'adore.

Jolie photo, qui penche un peu, mais jolie quand même 

J'peux pas vous bouler, les gars, mais le coeur y est.


----------



## cooltofchris (20 Décembre 2010)

Très bons les derniers desk 
Pour ma part j ai adapté le theme de mon iphone (initzua) à mon imac.J adore ces icones 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Joli .


----------



## Calderan (20 Décembre 2010)

superbe


----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2010)

10 lettres ... magnifique


----------



## cooltofchris (20 Décembre 2010)

merci,ça fait plaisir 
une nuit blanche récompensée


----------



## Sylow (20 Décembre 2010)

Tres beau , je te piquerai bien le lien pour le wall


----------



## cooltofchris (20 Décembre 2010)

http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/827546
voilà

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h01 ----------

subtils petits changements pour être plus proche du thème de l iphone 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## link.javaux (20 Décembre 2010)

joli ce dernier


sinon mon dernier sur ce mac je pense:

Pas d'aperçu


----------



## Anonyme (20 Décembre 2010)

Je pense aussi


----------



## Scalounet (20 Décembre 2010)

Jolis les derniers ! 


Pourquoi mes profs de maths n'étaient pas comme ça ? 




Ah si je sais pourquoi.... 

C'était des mecs !


----------



## Marco-tab (20 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> Jolis les derniers !
> 
> 
> Pourquoi mes profs de maths n'étaient pas comme ça ?
> ...




Et surtout parce que tu aurais été en plein rêve et que plus sérieusement tu aurais encore moins retenu les leçons!!


----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2010)

PFFF quel boulet je suis lol.

Je me demandais pourquoi cette prof écrivait les équations en anglais et la date en français 
J'avais pas capté tout de suite 

 joli travail


----------



## Scalounet (20 Décembre 2010)

Pas évident effectivement de tout remarquer, ta réflexion était bonne, elle écrit aussi "il fait 1°C" mais ça n'est pas vraiment visible, et il y a le script Itunes en bas du tableau (faut le savoir)  
Seule l'heure n'est pas de la même police car illisible ! 

Merci


----------



## cooltofchris (20 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> Jolis les derniers !
> 
> 
> Pourquoi mes profs de maths n'étaient pas comme ça ?
> ...


exellent scalounet 
cela donne envie d aller au coin.


----------



## wath68 (20 Décembre 2010)

Avec cette image cela aurait été tout de suite moins sexy


----------



## TheBrainwasher (21 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je pense aussi


Le wallpaper est tout simplement sublime :love:, t'aurais un lien pour le Télécharger stp ?
Et autre question, c'est un thème Bowtie que tu utilises? Tu pourrais le partager aussi stp ^^


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2010)

Le fond et le thème Bowtie.


----------



## Scalounet (21 Décembre 2010)

Bébé fait mumuse ! 

Ntb: (pour ceux qui ont connu) la superbe musique du thème de la série Hill Street Blues (version série, avec les sirènes et tout et tout !!) ! :love:


----------



## Marco-tab (21 Décembre 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je pense aussi



Superbe corentin, j'aime bien, très sobre, propre et puis bonne musique!!


----------



## TheBrainwasher (21 Décembre 2010)

Merci Beaucoup Corentin


----------



## Azurreal (21 Décembre 2010)

Aaah !

Le temps hivernal, que c'est agréable de faire de la custo derrière une vitre au coin du feu !
Scalounet et Cooltofchris : en 9 lettres : *excellent*

J'ai pas fait beaucoup de changement hormis le wall et le thème Bowtie, mais j'aime trop mes icônes du dock =B

Screenshot 21.12.10

Si vous avez des idées de wallpaper, je suis preneur. Même en parcourant les plusieurs sites où je me sers d'habitude, je ne trouve plus rien qui me convienne x)

PS : Dites moi aussi si vous voyez le screen en plein format.


----------



## wath68 (21 Décembre 2010)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Dites moi aussi si vous voyez le screen en plein format.


Personnellement, je ne vois qu'un point d'interrogation 

Pour les fonds d'écran, as-tu regardé ici ?: http://forums.macg.co/customisation/ou-trouver-des-fonds-decran-ben-ici-442631.html


----------



## Azurreal (21 Décembre 2010)

C'est bon, je ne sais pas pourquoi mais Cloud ne me le mettait pas dans le format voulu =/

J'ai déjà jeté un oeil mais je crois que je deviens trop exigeant =B

Édit : En fait j'ai déjà changé, je me suis modifier un wallpaper pour qu'il s'adapte bien à ma custo ^^
Nouveau


----------



## Marco-tab (21 Décembre 2010)

NEW YORK, NEW YORK...


----------



## Azurreal (21 Décembre 2010)

Marco-tab a dit:


> NEW YORK, NEW YORK...



Très belle mise en place du skin Bowtie et de la dateline !
L'ensemble rend super bien mais je préfère le minimalisme, là c'est trop surchargé pour moi ^^


----------



## cooltofchris (21 Décembre 2010)

c est les vacances je m amuse 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2010)

Joli :love:.


----------



## wath68 (21 Décembre 2010)

BRRR vous me donnez froid avec toute cette neige 
Mais c'est joli quand même.


----------



## Sylow (22 Décembre 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> c est les vacances je m amuse
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


 

Pas de vacances pour moi 
Mais waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa :love::love:
wall ? plz 


@ Wath : Sublime cette bande a gauhe !


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Décembre 2010)

https://skitch.com/christof/rg8tb/jhj1
je ne me souviens plus d ou il vient alors je te l upload
et merci


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Décembre 2010)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
un petit travail sur le theme proiekt nano ,ça s accorde pas mal le tout


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2010)

Wow sublime !


----------



## cooliographistyle (22 Décembre 2010)

voila pour moi et créez par moi .


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Décembre 2010)

je n'aime pas pour le coté non minimaliste, as tu réellement besoin de toutes ces icones dans la barre en haut et surtout as tu l'utilité de toutes ces app dans le dock? le wall a un semblant d'intégration de geektool mais je le trouve pas très joli.

Mais si à toi ça te plait, c'est le plus important hein


----------



## cooliographistyle (22 Décembre 2010)

les icons de status bar j'en est pas l'utiliter mais je c'est plus les virez lol
pour ce qui est du dock tout me sert souvent donc oui j'en est l'utiliter 
pour ce qui est de geek tool oui je les utiliser mais compte bien continuer a apprendre a m'en servir pour le wallpaper je les créer moi méme donc il est bien a mon gout maintenant j'aimerez changez les icon de mon dock pour un plus beau rendu la c'est qu'un début .


----------



## wath68 (22 Décembre 2010)

On peut donner son avis sans se faire incendier ? 

Moi, désolé, il n'y a rien qui me plaît.
La couleur, le fond, la police GeekTool, le dock, ...

Bref, comme l'a si bien dit Ralph: si ça te plaît, c'est l'essentiel


----------



## cooliographistyle (22 Décembre 2010)

je n'est incendier personne je n'est fait que répondre en toute convivialité il y a quelque chose qui ta fait pensez a une agression ?


----------



## Tom_Sg (22 Décembre 2010)

C'est .... très particulier, moi je n'aime pas ça fait assez sombre, agressif comme thème


----------



## wath68 (22 Décembre 2010)

Non, du tout.
Désolé si tu as compris cela.

Je ne voulais pas dire que tu as incendié quelqu'un.
C'était juste par prévention, par rapport à ce que j'ai écris ensuite.


----------



## cooliographistyle (22 Décembre 2010)

a ok je pensez avoir mal écrit mais bon sa va alors pour mon wallpaper c'est la premiére foix que j'essaye de customiser mon bureau donc je ferrais mieux la prochaine fois si vous avez de bon tuyaux pour la custo de nos mac je prend moi j'utilise photoshop pour mes wallpaper maintenant si il y a de bon logiciel pour les widget et autre faite tournez un lien et je vous ferait de bonne créa pour vos mac je vous laisse regardez mon deviant pour vous faire voir que tous ce que je fait n'est pas moche . http://cooliographistyle.deviantart.com/gallery/

voila mon ancien que j'ai créer aussi bien entendu .


----------



## maiwen (23 Décembre 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


>



très chouette  

j'aime beaucoup le fond d'écran, on peut avoir un lien ?


----------



## cooltofchris (23 Décembre 2010)

http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/817665  photo de sabine fisher


----------



## Azurreal (23 Décembre 2010)

Décidément en ce moment je ne tiens pas en place !
Toujours entrain de changer ... 

Desk 23.12.10


----------



## Scalounet (23 Décembre 2010)

Sympa MorPhiix 

moi aussi je change de desk comme de chemises !


----------



## Azurreal (23 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> Sympa MorPhiix
> 
> moi aussi je change de desk comme de chemises !



Thanks !

Superbe compo dis donc 
ça rend super bien !

Va falloir que je me calme, parce que là j'écume les sites de wall :rateau:

Desk 23.12.10 2


----------



## F118I4 (23 Décembre 2010)

Ce qui m' amuse beaucoup c' est que les mac user en général essaient de faire des desk le moins chargé possible un desk minimaliste et voilà que cooliographistyle débarque avec ces desk chargés façon hardcore PC (Windows en général, "j' ai une tour avec ça et puis si... une vraie machine de guerre et je peux faire tourner des jeux mortels!").
C' est très cliché mais c' est la réalité ici on appréciera pas son taff mais sur un fofo windows y a moyen!
En tout cas, ces créations ont le mérite d' être homogène!
M' en fou j' accepte tout le monde!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> BRRR vous me donnez froid avec toute cette neige
> Mais c'est joli quand même.



Un de tes meilleurs .

Un lien pour le wall ?

Merci


----------



## wath68 (23 Décembre 2010)

Non 

Merci de rien


----------



## Anonyme (24 Décembre 2010)

Joyeux noël à tous .


Ps : C'est la version de Johnny Mathis , et pas celle de Dean Martin que l'on entendait pour les pubs de orange .


----------



## cooltofchris (24 Décembre 2010)

un joyeux noel a tout le monde 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Sylow (24 Décembre 2010)

Est - il possible d'avoir un dossier en "mode miniature" et tout le reste en "liste" ? Je veux m faire une bibli avec mes films mais a chaque fois je dois changer le mode d'affichage. Le mode affichage liste est par défaut mais si je change dans un dossier le mode d'affichage ca change tout. 

Mis a part ca..


 Joyeux Noël à tous


----------



## Fìx (24 Décembre 2010)

Bah tu gères chaque dossier par un "cmd+j" puis par "toujours ouvrir _dans tel mode_*"

_*icônes, liste, colonne, coverflow"_


----------



## latino973 (27 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour cooliographistyle,
Comment tu fait pour modifier ta petite pomme en haut a gauche STP


----------



## wath68 (27 Décembre 2010)

Hello.

Regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/comment-changer-le-logo-apple-dans-le-menu-bar-485293.html

Sinon, il y a un post épinglé en tête de gondole de Customisation : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/custo-vous-recherchez-quelque-chose-cest-par-ici-263494.html

Edit : j'en profite


----------



## latino973 (28 Décembre 2010)

Apparemment la modif de la pomme est impossible sous SL 10.6.5 :rose:


----------



## Tom_Sg (28 Décembre 2010)

Oui j'ai le même problème


----------



## Scalounet (28 Décembre 2010)

c'est pourtant possible avec ThemePark !  

mon petit dernier !


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2010)

Très joli .


----------



## Fìx (28 Décembre 2010)

Non rien!


----------



## Tom_Sg (28 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> c'est pourtant possible avec ThemePark !




Ecoute je le dl là, je te dis 

Vous savez ou on peut recolter pas mal d'icone pour la pomme du menu ? J'ai cherché je trouve pas ce que je cherche, (genre la ptite pomme multicolor dans l'autre topic sur le wallpaper )


----------



## cooltofchris (28 Décembre 2010)

regardes la signature de phil1982  ,il y a la pomme multicouleur dans son dossier "tous mes trucs custo"
http://www.box.net/shared/oeblls2jev 
voilà son lien


----------



## wath68 (28 Décembre 2010)

- Fond d'écran : Quiet Ambient 2 by freakyframes

Edit : bon, j'peux bouler personne, tant pis pour vous :rateau:
(faudrait quand même que je commence à en distribuer ailleurs que dans "customisation" lol)


----------



## iteeth (28 Décembre 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Très bons les derniers desk
> Pour ma part j ai adapté le theme de mon iphone (initzua) à mon imac.J adore ces icones
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch




Waouh superbe j'adore ! Où as-tu trouvé les icones du dock, l'affichage de l'heure et des morceaux iTunes ?


----------



## cooltofchris (28 Décembre 2010)

iteeth a dit:


> Waouh superbe j'adore ! Où as-tu trouvé les icones du dock, l'affichage de l'heure et des morceaux iTunes ?


Merci
pour l heure ,geektool
itunes c est bowtie avec theme proiekt nano trouvé sur deviant art
les icones viennent du thème que j utilise sur mon iphone ,je les ai redimensionné avec photoshop pour aller sur le mac.


----------



## Scalounet (29 Décembre 2010)

Bébé s'amuse !


----------



## Calderan (29 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> Bébé s'amuse !


superbe, je suis jaloux


----------



## Fìx (29 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> Bébé s'amuse !
> 
> http://img137.imageshack.us/i/screencapturety.png/



Excellent!!  Mais comment tu fais pour avoir la date de biais?


----------



## Calderan (29 Décembre 2010)

vite fait ce matin :


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

c'est mon écran, Mac OS ou Windows je suis pour la simplicité


----------



## iteeth (29 Décembre 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Merci
> pour l heure ,geektool
> itunes c est bowtie avec theme proiekt nano trouvé sur deviant art
> les icones viennent du thème que j utilise sur mon iphone ,je les ai redimensionné avec photoshop pour aller sur le mac.



Merci !! dommage je suis un peu trop néophyte pour redimensionner les icones mais c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## Scalounet (29 Décembre 2010)

Fìx a dit:


> Excellent!!  Mais comment tu fais pour avoir la date de biais?



merci Fix, pour la date, c'est un widget yahoo  

merci aussi Calderan, très sympa ton petit dernier !


----------



## Calderan (29 Décembre 2010)

Scalounet a dit:


> Calderan, très sympa ton petit dernier !


il a même pas une heure et il me lasse déjà


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2010)

C'est cool quand bébé fait mumuse  

@ Calderan : bah, fait comme moi; les fonds en rotation avec changement chaque minute.
Vu que je n'ai pas de dock, ni d'icônes sur le bureau, pas de problème de placement ou d'intégration.


----------



## Calderan (29 Décembre 2010)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est cool quand bébé fait mumuse
> 
> @ Calderan : bah, fait comme moi; les fonds en rotation avec changement chaque minute.
> Vu que je n'ai pas de dock, ni d'icônes sur le bureau, pas de problème de placement ou d'intégration.


oui, mais j'aime bien chipoter aussi  c'est moins drôle si je ne le fais pas moi-même


----------



## iteeth (29 Décembre 2010)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
> un petit travail sur le theme proiekt nano ,ça s accorde pas mal le tout



Rooo j'adore ! aurais-tu la commande à taper dans geektool pour avoir la ligne avec la date dessus? Pourtant ce n'est pas faute de chercher, mais jviens de passer une bonne partie de la soiré et toute ma matinée pour tenter de reproduire ce que tu as fait mais même pour la date je galère...:rose:


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2010)

Je me permet de répondre.
La ligne avec la date ce n'est pas GeekTool, mais DateLine


----------



## iteeth (29 Décembre 2010)

Merci Wath mais dateline affiche tout les jours du mois et dans la desk de cooltofchris il n'y a qu'une ligne avec seulement le jour du mois dessus. Mais peut-être que dateline est modifiable alors?


----------



## wath68 (29 Décembre 2010)

Oui, il est modifiable.


----------



## Scalounet (29 Décembre 2010)

iteeth a dit:


> Merci Wath mais dateline affiche tout les jours du mois et dans la desk de cooltofchris il n'y a qu'une ligne avec seulement le jour du mois dessus. Mais peut-être que dateline est modifiable alors?



édit: trop tard !!


----------



## cooltofchris (29 Décembre 2010)

j aime beaucoup les 3 derniers ,sympa 
pour redimensionner des icones qui vont sur l iphone j ai trouvé une manière  très simple.
ouvrir le png avec aperçu et mettre la taille en 512*512 puis les transformés en .icns avec http://iconverticons.com/ . je me permets de laisser 2 adresses pour les icones que j ai sur mes derniers desks.
http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n518/BMPereira/
http://s1137.photobucket.com/albums/n518/BMPereira/BPereira%20iNZTHD%20Color%20Icons/


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
petit mod d un thème bowtie


----------



## iteeth (29 Décembre 2010)

Merci merci MERCIII !!!!  

Par contre je dois vraiment être une burne, jvois pas comment n'afficher qu'un seul jour...


----------



## cooltofchris (29 Décembre 2010)

iteeth a dit:


> Merci merci MERCIII !!!!
> 
> Par contre je dois vraiment être une burne, jvois pas comment n'afficher qu'un seul jour...


regardes dans le menu des préférences et touches a l opacité dans les menus de couleurs du textes .... jje ne sais si c est très explicite.


----------



## iteeth (29 Décembre 2010)

Roooooo z'êtes trop forts merci !


----------



## Tom_Sg (29 Décembre 2010)

Meme avec Themepark la pomme ne change pas, je l'ouvre sous Photoshop, je fais acquérir via photoshop, hop ça change mais meme après application rien ne change .....


----------



## Scalounet (29 Décembre 2010)

Est tu bien passé par Edit sArtFile ? 
As tu bien respecté la procédure ?


----------



## Tom_Sg (29 Décembre 2010)

Oui la procédure qui est de, lancer themepark, faire edit sartfile, sélection du fichier, (entre temps j'ai lancé photoshop pour ouvrir la pomme coloré) puis je fais importation de photoshop, hop je vois bien la pomme coloré, je fais sauvegardé, puis appliqué thème.

Pourtant il me semble bien que c'est ça.


----------



## cooltofchris (29 Décembre 2010)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> appliqué thème.
> 
> Pourtant il me semble bien que c'est ça.


Changes les fichiers 61 et 62 dans le sartfile 
peut etre vaut il mieux que tu enregistres ta pomme modifiée sur ton bureau de photoshop et que tu la déplaces direct dans le coin de theme park
pour moi cela marche du feu de dieu


----------



## Tom_Sg (29 Décembre 2010)

Je viens d'essayer comme ça, je ne comprend vraiment pas j'ai reboot plusieurs fois rien n'y fait ....


----------



## cooltofchris (29 Décembre 2010)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer comme ça, je ne comprend vraiment pas j'ai reboot plusieurs fois rien n'y fait ....


as tu desactivé  la barre de menu translucide dans les pref systeme /bureau economiseur ....


----------



## Tom_Sg (29 Décembre 2010)

.....

Merci ? !

Merci


----------



## Fìx (30 Décembre 2010)

Théoriquement*, la manip' c'est :



Ouvrir ThemPark
Trouver le fichier à modifier
Le sélectionner puis cliquer sur "Send to Photoshop"
Modifier le fichier et l'enregistrer _dans _Photoshop
Retourner sur ThemPark puis cliquer sur "Received to Photoshop"
Sauvegarder le thème sur ThemPark et l'appliquer.
Fermer ThemPark et si besoin relancer la cession.



_*de mémoire, de bzh, loin de mon Mac, sur le Pécé de ma mère_ :rateau:


----------



## Tom_Sg (30 Décembre 2010)

Oui mais surtout désactiver la bar de menu translucide


----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2010)

Probablement le dernier en 2010 ...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

Sympa Wath .


----------



## Scalounet (30 Décembre 2010)

Sympa effectivement, mais sera t'il vraiment le dernier de l'année ? :rallyes:

reste encore 1 journée 1/2 quand même !!


----------



## wath68 (30 Décembre 2010)

Merci à vous

 vu que les fonds sont en rotation, ce n'est déjà plus le même 
Là c'est Gorillaz lol, mais bon, je ne vais pas tous les poster non plus


----------



## Daragon (30 Décembre 2010)

Un p'tit nouveau que je trouve symphatique


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

Moi aussi, joli !


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Décembre 2010)

etienne000 a dit:


>


Un lien pour le wall please ?



Calderan a dit:


> vite fait ce matin


Sympa 




F118I4 a dit:


> Ce qui m' amuse beaucoup c' est que les mac user en général essaient de faire des desk le moins chargé possible un desk minimaliste et voilà que cooliographistyle débarque avec ces desk chargés façon hardcore PC (Windows en général, "j' ai une tour avec ça et puis si... une vraie machine de guerre et je peux faire tourner des jeux mortels!").
> C' est très cliché mais c' est la réalité ici on appréciera pas son taff mais sur un fofo windows y a moyen!
> En tout cas, ces créations ont le mérite d' être homogène!
> M' en fou j' accepte tout le monde!



C'est vrai... et je pense aussi qu'il est -dans son style- tres bien fait. Le Dock touche bien les bords du wall, et les dossiers bien dimensionnés etc.


Super les deux derniers Wath, surtout comme tu fais joujou avec dateLine  :love:


----------



## wath68 (31 Décembre 2010)

Merci m'ssieur.

J'adore celui de Daragon :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2010)

Bonne année les customiseurs, merci pour les découvertes tout au long de l'année !
New shot demain .


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Janvier 2011)

Ouai bonne année a tous ceux qui suivent le meilleur topic de MacG  !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (1 Janvier 2011)

bonne année à tous 
corentin belle ouverture de bal


----------



## wath68 (1 Janvier 2011)

Yes, bonne année à tous, machin santé et tout
[pfiou j'ai un pivert dans la tête]

Il ne reste plus qu'à aller enterrer les cadavres maintenant 





Edit : ha ouais, ok, Corentin commence fort donc, pas de tour de chauffe, rien.


----------



## Scalounet (1 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2011)

Très sympa comme bureau .


----------



## Tom_Sg (1 Janvier 2011)

Très jolie tout ça ! Et bonne année


----------



## Ralph_ (1 Janvier 2011)

Bonne année everyone

http://tinypic.com/r/pshe8/7


----------



## wath68 (1 Janvier 2011)

Windows ?? 

Windows !! :love:


----------



## Moutabix (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et bonne année à tous!

Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'ai une petite question pour vous. J'ai commencé à éplucher les quelques 671 pages du topic et je n'ai pas encore trouvé la réponse... Je souhaite personnaliser mon interface mais je rencontre quelques obstacles :

Où dois-je aller dans TinkerTool pour modifier la police de la barre de menu?

D'avance merci.


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2011)

Ca fait un moment, j'ai trouvé ce chouette wall et j'ai cédé à geektools ... 

[URL=http://img515.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran201101022ja.jpg/]
	

[/URL]

le wall est là : http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/873870


----------



## wath68 (2 Janvier 2011)

C'est magnifique :love:


----------



## Daragon (2 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci m'ssieur.
> 
> J'adore celui de Daragon :love:



Si tu veux le wall fais moi signe je partagerais 

PS : Bonne année à tous au passage !


----------



## maiwen (2 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est magnifique :love:



merci Wath  
c'est le wall qui fait tout vraiment, c'est pour ça que je tenais à le poster ici. Je voulais le mettre dans les Coups de Coeur mais fallait faire un aperçu et tout, de la perte de temps quoi ... du coup j'ai juste mis 3h à trouver comment afficher les infos d'iTunes comme je voulais avec un script :mouais: ... c'est beaucoup plus utile


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

Très joli Maiwen :love:.


----------



## Moutabix (2 Janvier 2011)

Moutabix a dit:


> Bonjour et bonne année à tous!
> 
> Je suis nouveau sur le forum et j'ai une petite question pour vous. J'ai commencé à éplucher les quelques 671 pages du topic et je n'ai pas encore trouvé la réponse... Je souhaite personnaliser mon interface mais je rencontre quelques obstacles :
> 
> ...



A force de creusé j'ai trouvé, pas le choix, c'est la police pour tout le système qu'il faut changer.


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour le wall maiwen... et ton desktop est carrement splendide !


----------



## wath68 (2 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Phil1982 (2 Janvier 2011)

Wath tu es l'homme qui customisa 3000 milliards de fois  (superbe celui la)

Pour le mien imaginez les icones en blanc.. trop la flemme.. surtout que je lui donne pas 2 jours a ce theme.. et puis ya plein de dossier et les traits leur sont ajustés.
Bref, pour les idees quoi..

PS : a mettre sur macbook pro unibody uniquement


----------



## wath68 (2 Janvier 2011)

Pff tu parles Charles !
Tu appelles ça encore de la custo le fait de juste changer le fond d'écran ?
Moi j'appelle ça de la fainéantise


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Janvier 2011)

Ah.. ya DateLine quand meme 
Et puis pour nous les moisis, la flemme doit nous etre pardonnée. Apres 2000 icones changés le corps s'épuise..


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2011)

Sont beaux vos deux derniers .


----------



## Sylow (3 Janvier 2011)

Tres jolies des derniers desk 

Vous avez le droit de dire à phil qu'il arrete de craner avec son 17 :love::love:


----------



## Phil1982 (3 Janvier 2011)

Ouai ennnnnnfiinnnnnnn chui p'u jaloux :love:

Remix :


----------



## Scalounet (3 Janvier 2011)

Suis fatigué moi ! :sleep:


----------



## wath68 (3 Janvier 2011)

Bizarrement, j'aime assez. 


Encore un nouveau ... by Ether





 vais-je arriver à en poster 365 cette année ?!


----------



## Moutabix (3 Janvier 2011)

Est-il possible de supprimer les "titres" des icônes du Dock? Un petit exemple en image :

http://img810.imageshack.us/img810/6960/screenshotpa.png


----------



## Selthis (4 Janvier 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> Ca fait un moment, j'ai trouvé ce chouette wall et j'ai cédé à geektools ...
> 
> [URL=http://img515.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran201101022ja.jpg/]
> 
> ...



Il est magnifique, merci ! (Adopté !)


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Janvier 2011)

Ouai moi aussi j'aime..


----------



## cooltofchris (4 Janvier 2011)

wahooo les 3 derniers ça dépote.L année démarre fort 
Adopté aussi pour ma part 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## latino973 (4 Janvier 2011)

Waou genial ou puis je trouver un tuto pour installer un theme sur mon iMac snowleopar 10.6.5, j'ai la pomme multicolor de  phil1982 et après je vais quoi de la pomme 
merci d'avance


----------



## maiwen (4 Janvier 2011)

Eh bah, on fait dans l'originalité, dites ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Suis fatigué moi ! :sleep:



Wow :love:.


----------



## Sylow (4 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Bizarrement, j'aime assez.
> 
> 
> Encore un nouveau ... by Ether
> ...


 
L'un de tes plus beaux à mon gout 

Ou puis je trouver ce wall ? 


Sinon vos derniers sont tous magnifiques, vraiment !!!!!

@ Phil : c'est mieux avec un wall en transparence  !


----------



## wath68 (4 Janvier 2011)

Merci.

Le fond se trouve dans un des Widescreen Pack d'Ether, ici : http://ether.deviantart.com/gallery/

Edit : ici pour être plus exact : http://ether.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=384#/doy152


----------



## alloja (4 Janvier 2011)

Bonne année à toutes et à tous !

En voici un pour commencer l'année : http://cl.ly/242r1E1C0B033o2G2g2R


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

Joli Alloja !


----------



## kobeval (4 Janvier 2011)

Premier post dans cette section, bravo pr les desk que vs faites 

Voila le mien avec ce que j'ai pu trouver 

Certains vont surement trouver le dock un peu chargé 





:modo:
Une miniature, c'est plus sympa, non?


----------



## wath68 (4 Janvier 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue chez nous.

Ouais, le dock est chargé, mais c'est très joli et cohérent, donc ça ne choque pas.
Peut être juste l'icône rouge à modifier encore...

Ce qui me dérangerait personnellement, c'est plus la signature sur le fond d'écran (haaa que je déteste ça lol) sinon le reste est tip-top


----------



## Scalounet (4 Janvier 2011)

Sympa et bienvenue ici kobeval  
tout pareil que wath, la signature en bas, c'est pas génial génial !  

mon petit dernier, en pleine crise de délirium aigu ! :rallyes:


----------



## wath68 (4 Janvier 2011)

Tu fais dans les desktops bling-bling-ça-pète-j't'en-met-plein-les-yeux ?


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Janvier 2011)

Sylow a dit:


> @ Phil : c'est mieux avec un wall en transparence  !


Hein 


kobeval a dit:


> Premier post dans cette section


Wow superbe (surtout les icones..) !


----------



## Scalounet (4 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu fais dans les desktops bling-bling-ça-pète-j't'en-met-plein-les-yeux ?



Ouai, t'as vu ça ? 


c'est achement la classe !!!


----------



## Sylow (5 Janvier 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Hein
> 
> Wow superbe (surtout les icones..) !


 
Ton premier wall était un calendrier tout simple, ensuite tu as mit une image deriere . 
(c'est mieux )


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Janvier 2011)

Ok 





Wall : LA


----------



## Scalounet (5 Janvier 2011)

très joli Phil 


Mon petit dernier que j'aime beaucoup, je sais pas pourquoi !


----------



## Marco-tab (5 Janvier 2011)

Bon voilà un petit design sympa que j'ai trouvé sur internet et sans grand effort j'ai renouvelé mon desktop. Soyez pas trop dur, je suis en vacance.


----------



## wath68 (5 Janvier 2011)

17h08 ou 17h09 ... faudrait se mettre d'accord


----------



## Anonyme (5 Janvier 2011)

Que de belles choses aujourd'hui .


----------



## Marco-tab (5 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> 17h08 ou 17h09 ... faudrait se mettre d'accord



Ahh ouais exact j'ai oublier d'enlever l'heure de la babarre la haut...


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir à tous.


----------



## wath68 (6 Janvier 2011)

wow il est splendide ce thème :love:


----------



## Fìx (6 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> wow il est splendide ce thème :love:



Ça ressemble à "Total Finder" moi j'dirai! 

Par contre on dirait que ça merdouille au niveau de la police des dates des dossiers non?


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Ça ressemble à "Total Finder" moi j'dirai!
> 
> Par contre on dirait que ça merdouille au niveau de la police des dates des dossiers non?



1 point pour TotalFinder mais uniquement pour l'onglet.

Tu vois ça à quoi que ça merdouille sur la police des dates (effectivement c'est pas net) ? ET je vois pas d'où cela vient, des idées ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h29 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> wow il est splendide ce thème :love:



Merci wath


----------



## Fìx (6 Janvier 2011)

Bah j'le vois en comparant avec la police des autres textes. (pis un peu par habitude quoi! :rateau Théoriquement, tu devrais avoir la même partout. (cf mon lien pour TotalFinder) À moins que t'aies bidouillé les polices avec TinkerTool par exemple. Mais j'en doute, puisque toutes devraient apparaître de la même façon dans ce cas puisque c'est un même groupe. 

En fait, ça ressemble à une police non lissée... c'est tout c'que j'peux te dire. Une solution? j'vois pas trop...

Peut-être qu'en règlant ça dans les Préf >> Apparence >> Lissage des polices (en bas)

Mais comme elle devrait être pareille que ses voisines sur ta capture, j'doute que ça vienne de là...


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Janvier 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Bah j'le vois en comparant avec la police des autres textes. (pis un peu par habitude quoi! :rateau Théoriquement, tu devrais avoir la même partout. (cf mon lien pour TotalFinder) À moins que t'aies bidouillé les polices avec TinkerTool par exemple. Mais j'en doute, puisque toutes devraient apparaître de la même façon dans ce cas puisque c'est un même groupe.
> 
> En fait, ça ressemble à une police non lissée... c'est tout c'que j'peux te dire. Une solution? j'vois pas trop...
> 
> ...



CA venait de TinkerTool, merci de l'aide.


----------



## Rémi M (6 Janvier 2011)

Ça faisait bien longtemps que je n'étais pas venu poster ici 

J'en profite pour souhaiter une bonne année à ceux que je n'ai pas encore vu


----------



## wath68 (6 Janvier 2011)

Good Year à toi aussi.
Joli shot.
Tout le monde a TotalFinder à c'que j'vois...

Un 'tit nouveau.
J'adore ce petit skin, Vinyl Micro Controls :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (6 Janvier 2011)

Superbe..
PS : ben avec MacPromo ya eu Total Finder pour 9$ donc.. 

Quelques modifs..


----------



## savinien.dambri (7 Janvier 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Superbe..
> PS : ben avec MacPromo ya eu Total Finder pour 9$ donc..
> 
> Quelques modifs..



Chouette. 

J'aimerais savoir le moyen de mettre ce genre de calendrier effet Pyrogravure. 

Photoshop ou autre? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (7 Janvier 2011)

Ben il s'ennuyait alors il a récupéré un vieux cageot et ressortit son kit de pyrograveur du CM2 

Plus sérieusement, je dirais une superposition de deux fonds d'écran.
Le calendrier on dirait le 2K11, qui est posté dans les coups-de-coeur je crois.

Au fait, bienvenue


----------



## savinien.dambri (7 Janvier 2011)

OK, je vais jeter un oeil. 

Merci


----------



## Phil1982 (8 Janvier 2011)

En fait bien vu Wath... c'est le pyrograveur, CM2 redoublé 4 fois (cadeau de fidélité).

Sinon, si j'avais pas eu le pyrograveur, j'aurai ouvert le fond d'ecran fourni par 2k11 (voir "coups de coeur"), selectionné tout ce qui est blanc (donc en gros le calendrier puis le logo) avec la babagueguette magique, copié la selection par un calque et remplacé le contenu du premier calque d'origine. Ensuite j'aurai rajouté un effet d'ombre interne au 2nd calque (celui du calendrier 2k11) puis rendu transparent le contenu (la couleur de la police disparait mais pas l'ombre).. pris un peu la gomme pour virer ce qui me plait pas (genre le logo).
Mais bon, heureusement que j'avais mon pyrograveur !

PS : en fait pour ecrire ce qu'on veut en pyrogravure-style, suffit de rajouter un calque a un wallpaper ouvert avec Ps, ecrire ce qu'on veut... puis rajouter un effet d'ombre interne, puis rendre transparent son contenu..


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Janvier 2011)

Un peu de modif pour rendre le tout un peu plus neutre.je peux reprendre le diaporama 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (8 Janvier 2011)

Hé hé, je ne suis pas le seul à bien aimer les fonds d'Ether apparemment 
C'est splendide.

J'aime surtout la barre sombre en bas


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Janvier 2011)

J'aime surtout la barre sombre en bas :D[/QUOTE a dit:
			
		

> pure création de mon cerveau d artiste


----------



## sk8andmetal (9 Janvier 2011)

Mon premier desktop.
Il me reste plus qu'a trouvé les icones pour dateline , bowtie ou trouver comment les masquer


----------



## wath68 (9 Janvier 2011)

Bowtie, regarde dans les préférences, cacher l'icône du Dock.
Pour DateLine tu peux en faire une perso, non ?

Dommage, il y a une signature sur ton fond qui gâche un peu.


----------



## Selthis (9 Janvier 2011)

Période Mad Men :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (9 Janvier 2011)

Sympa sk8andmetal


----------



## sk8andmetal (9 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Bowtie, regarde dans les préférences, cacher l'icône du Dock.
> Pour DateLine tu peux en faire une perso, non ?
> 
> Dommage, il y a une signature sur ton fond qui gâche un peu.




Merci des conseils Wath68  c'est tout bon pour bowtie , un coup de photoshop pour DateLine et ce sera réglé ... je repost avec quelques modifs

Merci Phil1982


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2011)

Très joli Cooltof .


----------



## Scalounet (10 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

Sublime .


----------



## Scalounet (10 Janvier 2011)

Merci, c'est gentil C0rentin


----------



## cooltofchris (10 Janvier 2011)

corentin merci 
scalounet la classe !!!!


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Janvier 2011)

Putain c'est clair !


----------



## Sylow (11 Janvier 2011)

In love total de mon wall. je vais le garder un bon moment comme le reste . Tres inspiré de Wath mais j'aime 

Merci a mon professeur particulier Phil 

Je vais changer l'icone batterie et Spotlight puis ca sera good


----------



## kobeval (11 Janvier 2011)

Sympa Sylow, un lien pour le wall?

Dans un autre genre par rapport aux derniers :


----------



## wath68 (11 Janvier 2011)

Jolis les deux derniers sur cette page 

@ Sylow : c'est dommage, je t'aurai bien filé un fichier image pour faire une ombre sur le dessus de la barre sombre (voir mon desk), mais je n'ai que la taille 1680 

Edit : J'ai retrouvé le lien, en 1920



Essaye, tu m'en diras des nouvelles


----------



## maiwen (12 Janvier 2011)

Sylow, chouette wall 

de mon côté, j'ai décidé que c'était le printemps  (_I want it so baaaaad !_)






wall : http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/884968


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Janvier 2011)

Superbe Maiwen, merci pour le lien du wall. C'est reposant 

@Sylow : t'as choisi la barre la plus harmonieuse c'est superbe

Dernier en bois :




Wall : LA

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h35 ----------

Allez hop.


----------



## Sylow (12 Janvier 2011)

Merci à tous 

@ Wath : Merci, je test ca se soir 

@ Kobeval : le wall est à quelques pages précédentes mais si tu le trouves pas je l'upload

@ Phil : Beau dock avec ton wall en acajou


----------



## wath68 (12 Janvier 2011)

Cool, y'a de l'action !
Très jolis, Maiwen et Phil




- Wallpaper : Ekua by Wasimagined


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Janvier 2011)

Superbe !!


----------



## wath68 (12 Janvier 2011)

merci


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2011)

Vraiment très sympa Wath .


----------



## cooltofchris (12 Janvier 2011)

bien jolis desk sur cette page


----------



## wath68 (12 Janvier 2011)

merci à vous deux


----------



## Marco-tab (13 Janvier 2011)

Voilà mon nouveau Desktop, pas grand chose dessus pour le moment...


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Janvier 2011)

youhou gaia est arrivé en beta 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
en clean


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
en dirty
http://www.mediafire.com/?c3to6j22cczczm2  à appliquer avec theme park


----------



## wath68 (13 Janvier 2011)

Lol ouais, mais chez moi il ne va pas rester ... je le trouve assez moche, comparé aux jolis fenêtres avec transparence du thème pour Windows.
Le pire c'est dans Safari, la barre des signets est affreuse 

Edit : ça y est, il a dégagé Gaia


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Janvier 2011)

c est vrai, je le trouve assez fade ,c est dommage autant de bruit pour pas qhelque chose de pas top top 
wath quel est ton thème barre transparente ...?


----------



## wath68 (13 Janvier 2011)

Pfff et dire que j'ai installé ThemePark exprès pour Gaia.
On a longtemps attendu pour rien en fait, à part quelques jolis fonds d'écran.

Mon thème barre transparente ?
euh ... Préférences Système / Bureau et économiseur d'écran / Barre des menus translucide
 tout simplement


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Janvier 2011)

du coup,je préfère.


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (14 Janvier 2011)

c'est sombre, comparé au précédent.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

Sublime Wath.
Déçu par Gaia.


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Janvier 2011)

Un lien pour le wall cooltofchris please ?


----------



## Sylow (14 Janvier 2011)

Superbe Wath 

A propose de GAIA, c'est vraiment différent du screen dans coup de coeur ?


----------



## wath68 (14 Janvier 2011)

Merci à vous.

Non, ce n'est pas différent du screen posté (http://forums.macg.co/7310252-post3044.html),
c'est exactement la même chose, seulement ça ne rend pas pareil en grand.

Je préfère largement ce genre de fenêtre


----------



## Shylvune (14 Janvier 2011)

Je suis franchement déçu par le Gaia mac, c'est juste moche, mal fini, y'a bien mieux comme thème pour mac (oui je sais c'est une beta, mais bon ils vont pas refaire intégralement leur theme d'ici la release je pense)... A coté de ça celui pour W7 est très cool.


----------



## F118I4 (14 Janvier 2011)

Gaia est loin de satisfaire tout le monde! (windows ou mac)
Sympa pour certains et bof pour d' autres... (comme d' hab)


----------



## cooltofchris (14 Janvier 2011)

phil le wall http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/873900
wath c est vrai c est dark mais déçu par gaia du temps perdu pour un résultat très moyen alors j avais l ame sombre 
aujourd hui c est le week end alors c est happy mood 
de la couleurrrrr 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Marco-tab (14 Janvier 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> du coup,je préfère.
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



très sympa comme ça, sombre certes, mais très sympa!!


----------



## Phil1982 (14 Janvier 2011)

Merci cooltofchris


----------



## Choan (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai quelques questions a vous poser 

Voici mon bureau :





Déjà j'ai un soucis :
regardez le dossier application, son icone ne veut pas se modifier avec candybar. 
J'ai reussi a la modifier manuellement.
Mais du coup dans la barre lateral, j'arrive pas a retrouver la sidebar icon d'origine pour application ! 
Je l'enleve dans candybar, j'en met une autre, je l'enleve, je reboot etc... rien y fait, ya toujours l'icone du dossier . Ca m'enerve. 
Avez vous une solution ?


Ensuite c'est des questions plus générales :
dans snow leopard comment faite vous pour skinner la barre supérieur de l'écran ?

Et y a t'il de bon tuto pour geektool ?? ce que j'ai trouvé c'était vraiment vague, ca a pas l'air dur en plus mais j'arrive pas a installer les script que je telecharge, et je sais pas où copier coller les scripts que je trouve sur les forums.
J'ai toujours aucun resultat dans mes fenetre.

Comment obtenez vous la timeline que je vois dans les post précédent ?
http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/5838/screencaptureqa.png


Moi j'aimerai bien avoir ça pour avoir mes dossier sur le bureau :
en bas a droite de son ecran je crois que c'est une intégration parfaite de ses dossiers.
http://riftsurround.deviantart.com/art/UNA-MIERDA-PINK-85430070
Comment a t'il obtenu ce resultat ??


Et puis une derniere question d'ordre technique par rapport a mon dock :

Faut il remplacer toutes les icones du dossier application par des icones ecrites ? 
On peut pas empecher certaine appli de pas s'ouvrir dans le dock ?

Au final un dock et un bureau comme ça c'est sympa mais niveau productivité ça dit quoi ?
Car je vois que vous virer vos Disque dur de votre bureau, certain n'ont plus de dock, d'autre on un dock écrit comme moi.

En utilisation courrante c'est pas une douleur dans le cul de pas voir quelle application est lancé ? de pas pouvoir acceder en 1 clic a sa maison ou toute ses appli ?

Puis si les icone des applis sont remplacé par des lettres, le dossier application risque d'etre vraiment moche et inutile non ? 

merci de m'éclaicir,
je suis dans une phase de doute aussi ^^.

http://a.imagehost.org/0471/Capture_d_cran_2011-01-15_02_03_07.png


----------



## Marco-tab (15 Janvier 2011)

Alors voici mon nouveau bureau, c'est en cours...
J'aurais d'ailleurs besoin de quelques infos pour les utilisateurs de G33KTool, je voudrais mettre le niveau de la batterie avec le uptime, si possible même avec une icône.
Et puis je voudrais aussi mettre mes mails mais depuis un compte Gmail cela peut il marcher sans forcement passer par Mail? (pas bcp d'espoir là dessus...)
Sinon je sais pas peut-être rajouté un ou deux trucs...


----------



## cooltofchris (15 Janvier 2011)

le fond m a donné envie alors ....


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (15 Janvier 2011)

Bon, pas réveillé, un gros pavé à lire, je vais essayer quand même.



Choan a dit:


> dans snow leopard comment faite vous pour skinner la barre supérieur de l'écran ?


Avec ThemePark



Choan a dit:


> Et y a t'il de bon tuto pour geektool ?? ...
> et je sais pas où copier coller les scripts que je trouve sur les forums.


Regarde Le fil des coups de pouces pour GeekTool



Choan a dit:


> Comment obtenez vous la timeline que je vois dans les post précédent ?


DateLine



Choan a dit:


> Au final un dock et un bureau comme ça c'est sympa mais niveau productivité ça dit quoi ?
> Car je vois que vous virer vos Disque dur de votre bureau, certain n'ont plus de dock, d'autre on un dock écrit comme moi.
> 
> En utilisation courrante c'est pas une douleur dans le cul de pas voir quelle application est lancé ? de pas pouvoir acceder en 1 clic a sa maison ou toute ses appli ?


Beaucoup de personnes, dont moi, utilisent soit Spotlight soit une appli (QuickSilver, LaunchBar, Alfred,...) pour lancer une application, une URL, ou autres manip'.

Après à toi de voir si tu préfère travailleur au clavier ou à la souris.



Marco-tab a dit:


> Et puis je voudrais aussi mettre mes mails mais depuis un compte Gmail cela peut il marcher sans forcement passer par Mail?


Tu peux essayer ceci : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/messaging/show-your-unread-emailsgmail/
et fouiller le site (http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/) pour d'autres scripts.



P.S : je rappelle l'existence du fil [Custo] Vous recherchez quelque chose, c'est par ici pour toutes demandes concernant la custo.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Janvier 2011)

Nouveau fond d'écran :






L'image


----------



## Marco-tab (15 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu peux essayer ceci : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/messaging/show-your-unread-emailsgmail/
> et fouiller le site (http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/) pour d'autres scripts.



Merci Wath,

j'ai mis quelques trucs en plus et ca donne ca, faut juste que je change la manière de montrer ce qui est joué dans itunes mais sinon j'aime bien...


----------



## wath68 (15 Janvier 2011)

Avec ça peut-être ...


----------



## Marco-tab (15 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Avec ça peut-être ...



J'ai pas encore utilisé Bowtie, c'est mieux que Tunes Art?

edit:
Et aussi pour les mails j'utilise ce script       curl --silent https://compte:mdp/mail/feed/atom/ | awk '/fullcount>/{print substr($1, 12, 1) }'
comment je pourrais faire pour qu'il m'affiche "no" quand il y 0 mail?
j'ai bien tenté un vain de rajouter à la fin | if /fullcount=0/{print no}' mais cela n'a pas marché...


----------



## wath68 (15 Janvier 2011)

C'est plus ou moins la même chose, sauf qu'il y a beaucoup beaucoup plus de skins pour Bowtie, vu qu'il était là en premier.



Attention, grosse révolution ... j'ai changé ma barre des menus (20% d'opacité)


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Janvier 2011)

Woooooowwww Wath !
Ta barre n'est plus grise !!

Tu aurais un lien cooltofchris please ? En effet super image


----------



## cooltofchris (15 Janvier 2011)

phil http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/888779
wath wahoo ca pete c est beau la révolution


----------



## Phil1982 (15 Janvier 2011)

'ci ctc

Bon j'arrete avec les shots qui changent juste de fond promis..


----------



## wath68 (15 Janvier 2011)

Désolé mais ...  trop laid ce fond.
Tu es malade ? Tu as des soucis ? Tu veux qu'on en parle ?



Edit : zut, j'arrive plus à m'arrêter de 

Edit 2 :  halavache, dommage, j'peux pas te bouler

Edit 3 : au fait, dans ta besace magique, tu n'aurais pas une pomme entièrement noire pour la barre des menus, s'iou plaît ?


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Janvier 2011)

haha non il est beau mon fond !! 
Pomme noire ? Tu veux dire celle d'origine ? Hein


----------



## wath68 (16 Janvier 2011)

Celle d'origine n'est pas entièrement noire (il y a du gris sur la partie inférieure),
mais c'est bon, je l'ai colorié ... et ça m'a de suite déplu car ça ne donnait pas l'effet escompté.

Pas mal du tout ton petit dossier "tout mes trucs custo", j'aime beaucoup le dock Titan


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Janvier 2011)

Merci..  
Pas tres a jour mais bon ya l'essentiel.


----------



## Aescleah (16 Janvier 2011)

Mon dernier... Rien de transcendant, mais comme je l'aime.
Pour le wall, il s'agit d'une de mes photos 



​


----------



## Calderan (16 Janvier 2011)

Tout simple, mais j'avais envie de fraicheur avec le retour du soleil chez moi 



​


----------



## wath68 (16 Janvier 2011)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Calderan (17 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> :love::love::love:


trèèèèèès sympa


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2011)

Magnifique Aescleah, tu n'as pas envie de partager cette photo ? :love:.


----------



## wath68 (17 Janvier 2011)

Yep, c'est la classe quand même quand c'est une photo perso 
Ça fait un desk' vraiment unique.

Faudrait que j'essaye un de ces jours ... encore faut-il avoir une belle photo, c'est pas gagné lol.

Merci Calderan. J'adooooore ton avatar, "and now for something completely different", hhhaa le Flying Circus, que de souvenirs.


----------



## Scalounet (17 Janvier 2011)

Très jolis ces derniers desk ! 

V'la mon piti dernier !


----------



## wath68 (17 Janvier 2011)

Splendide, original, recherché.
Il y a juste l'ombre du morceau en cours qui me gène un peu.
Je la trouve trop "éloignée"


----------



## sk8andmetal (17 Janvier 2011)

sympa scalounet. j'aime beaucoup (Dream theater aussi au passage  )


----------



## Scalounet (17 Janvier 2011)

Merci messieurs !  

@ wath, merci, j'ai rectifié le tir car effectivement je trouvais aussi l'ombre un peu trop décalée ! 

@ sk8andmetal, il n'y aurait pas la Flying V sur ton avatar on dirait Petrucci !


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Janvier 2011)

Scalounet pourquoi tu vires la menubar de tes shots ?
On a l'impression que c'est juste un wall et ou c'est moi ?


----------



## Scalounet (18 Janvier 2011)

Phil, je ne vire pas la menubar, elle est comme mon dock, (en mode "masqué"), donc, tout comme mon dock, elle n'apparait uniquement quand je place le curseur en haut de page !  

raison pour laquelle elle n'apparait pas. 

moi j'aime bien


----------



## Calderan (18 Janvier 2011)

Dernier en date. 
Je crois que j'ai définitivement adopté le mode "sans dock" 





(pfff la plupart d'entre vous je ne peux plus vous bouler pour l'instant ... soit on est pas assez dans ce fil, soit la restriction de boulage est trop grande avant de pouvoir rebouler quelqu'un )


----------



## Yorwan (18 Janvier 2011)

Bon eh ben ça fait un bon moment que j'ai pas posté mais je suis attentivement ce post (depuis environ 200 pages ^_^). On y voit des choses absolument époustouflantes, bravo à tous ! 

Quand à moi je reste plus terre à terre car j'aime bien mon petit dock, n'en déplaise à certains. 
Et puis Dateline, et GeekTool me gonflent relativement rapidement donc je ne les utilise jamais.

Quand à mon *desk actuel*, il est relativement simple, mais me suffit amplement, et surtout, il s'adapte à toutes mes humeurs de fonds d'écran


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

Ça reste très sympa .


----------



## wath68 (18 Janvier 2011)

Héhé, j'ai reconnu fiftyfootshadows. 
Très beau desk'.

J'adore ce site. Mon fond vient de là-bas aussi.


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Janvier 2011)

Sympa 
Tu peux passer tes icones de Chrome, iTunes et Transmission surtout ?
Et tes indicateurs please  ?


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Janvier 2011)

Yorwan a dit:


> Bon eh ben ça fait un bon moment que j'ai pas posté mais je suis attentivement ce post (depuis environ 200 pages ^_^). On y voit des choses absolument époustouflantes, bravo à tous !
> 
> Quand à moi je reste plus terre à terre car j'aime bien mon petit dock, n'en déplaise à certains.
> Et puis Dateline, et GeekTool me gonflent relativement rapidement donc je ne les utilise jamais.
> ...



Tres joli

meme avis que toi pour Geektool et dateline

petit question, quelle est la police du système? 

merci de ta réponse


----------



## Marco-tab (19 Janvier 2011)

Bon rien d'énorme comme changement, juste rajouté quelques trucs en plus et je suis passer de Tunes Art à Bowtie qui est tout aussi sympa et plus fourni en theme.
Voilà!!


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Janvier 2011)

*Desk - MBA 11"*


----------



## Sylow (19 Janvier 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> *Desk - MBA 11"*


 
Superbe


----------



## Scalounet (19 Janvier 2011)

Marco-tab a dit:


> Bon rien d'énorme comme changement, juste rajouté quelques trucs en plus et je suis passer de Tunes Art à Bowtie qui est tout aussi sympa et plus fourni en theme.
> Voilà!!



Très sympa, j'aime bien l'idée ! 

seul petit bémol a mon goût, les icônes sur le bureau !


----------



## hOlivier (19 Janvier 2011)

Hop:

http://cl.ly/1q0h1k14263I3p1Y1U3n

Oui, barre de menu toujours chargée ^_^


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2011)

J'aime beaucoup .


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Janvier 2011)

Magnifique les derniers.. surtout slurp


----------



## Aescleah (19 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique Aescleah, tu n'as pas envie de partager cette photo ? :love:.



Et voilà, cadeau 

Par ici.


----------



## Tyfoon (20 Janvier 2011)

Mon actuel : ici

Je recherche juste une icone pour les applications qui irait bien dans le dock


----------



## shenrone (20 Janvier 2011)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Hop:
> 
> http://cl.ly/1q0h1k14263I3p1Y1U3n
> 
> Oui, barre de menu toujours chargée ^_^





J'aime bien ton wall, tu peux le partager?

Thanks


----------



## hOlivier (20 Janvier 2011)

shenrone a dit:


> J'aime bien ton wall, tu peux le partager?
> 
> Thanks



Pas de soucis! Au passage, il s'agit du désert de sable de Oman, où j'ai été en fin Décembre. J'ai pris plein de photos (dont celle-ci). Je mettrai les meilleurs dans les coups de curs ;-)

http://up.holivier.me/wall-oman1.jpg


----------



## Yorwan (20 Janvier 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Sympa
> Tu peux passer tes icones de Chrome, iTunes et Transmission surtout ?
> Et tes indicateurs please  ?



Pour les icones, c'est dans ce pack de Lanham : http://iconfactory.com/search/freeware/flurry
Pour les indicateurs, je ne les ai pas retrouvés sur le net donc je te les mets ici : http://cl.ly/46K3

@Ralph_ : La police c'est Century Gothic  

@slurp : Belle photo !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2011)

Aescleah a dit:


> Et voilà, cadeau
> 
> Par ici.



Merci beaucoup !


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Janvier 2011)

*Desk - Imac 24"*


----------



## Sylow (20 Janvier 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> *Desk - Imac 24"*



Jolie


----------



## sk8andmetal (21 Janvier 2011)

j'aime bcp ton desk GrInGoo


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Janvier 2011)

enfin décidé à passer cette barre en noire (j'utilisais un subterfuge la dernière fois

j'espère que le système restera stable malgré le changement....

http://i52.tinypic.com/swph0k.png


----------



## Azurreal (22 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je rencontre un petit problème avec Candybar, pour ajouter la collection Flurry System :s
Des que je l'ajoute, que ce soit le icontainer ou sous forme d'import d'icones, png etc... Candy me crée la collection mais il n'y a rien dedans :/

Quelqu'un aurait-il vécu la même chose ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Janvier 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> *Desk - MBA 11"*



Un lien pour télécharger le fond d'écran ?


----------



## Yorwan (22 Janvier 2011)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je rencontre un petit problème avec Candybar, pour ajouter la collection Flurry System :s
> Des que je l'ajoute, que ce soit le icontainer ou sous forme d'import d'icones, png etc... Candy me crée la collection mais il n'y a rien dedans :/
> ...




Non personnellement. Ca le fait uniquement avec Flurry ?
Si tu as toujours ce problème, je te conseille de le faire manuellement. 
Prends un petit freeware (*ICI*) pour transformer les fichiers images en icones, et ajoute les en glisser-déposer dans Candybar. Tu peux créer tes collections vides toi-même et ajouter celles que tu veux ainsi.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2011)

Ralph_ a dit:


> enfin décidé à passer cette barre en noire (j'utilisais un subterfuge la dernière fois
> 
> j'espère que le système restera stable malgré le changement....
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/swph0k.png



J'aime beaucoup, bravo .


----------



## Ralph_ (22 Janvier 2011)

merci 

par contre je viens d'enver le chargeur et l'icone de la batterie bah...pas glop






je vais afficher le pourcentage avec geektool en bas à gauche je pense, aussi discrètement que l'heure


----------



## Azurreal (22 Janvier 2011)

Yorwan a dit:


> Non personnellement. Ca le fait uniquement avec Flurry ?
> Si tu as toujours ce problème, je te conseille de le faire manuellement.
> Prends un petit freeware (*ICI*) pour transformer les fichiers images en icones, et ajoute les en glisser-déposer dans Candybar. Tu peux créer tes collections vides toi-même et ajouter celles que tu veux ainsi.



Oui uniquement avec le pack d'icônes Flurry System provenant d'IconsFactory :/
Je les ai aussi téléchargé en format icons, il ne veut rien savoir. Même en les important dans une collection vide ?!

Si quelqu'un pouvait me faire un icontainer de ses icones Flurry, ça m'arrangerait bien 

Édit : Au temps pour moi, après une réinstallation de Candybar, cela fonctionne ! Allez savoir pourquoi ? ^^


----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Azurreal (22 Janvier 2011)

Voilà j'ai réussi à faire une partie de ce que je voulais ^^

*Desk*

Booouuhhh il ne sait pas mettre un lien


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Janvier 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> Un lien pour télécharger le fond d'écran ?



http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/1418/even1440.png


----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2011)

MorPhiix, chez moi il ne marche pas ton lien.


----------



## Fìx (22 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> MorPhiix, chez moi il ne marche pas ton lien.



C'est du minimalisme à l'extrême, t'peux pas comprendre! 


_(j'rigole, marche pô non plus chez moi!   )_



@wath : ta pomme, sur ton dernier desk ici, là ça claque!  Beaucoup plus que le fanion vertical dont on discutait sur l'autre sujet! C'est la même technique? en Geektool pur?


----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2011)

Yep only du GeekTool, merci.

J'ai viré la pomme et mis le truc de Gaia, un peu trafiqué. Je préfère.





J'avais essayé avec "Apple" inscrit sur la bannière, mais bon ça fait un peu trop "pub" à mon gout.


----------



## Azurreal (22 Janvier 2011)

Rooooooooooh mais il marche très bien le lien chez moi, il y a même 14 adresses IP qui s'y sont connectées ! 

Celui là devrait fonctionner !

J'ai édité le lien, celui-ci fonctionne !


----------



## wath68 (22 Janvier 2011)

Bizarre, avec Safari ça ne marche toujours pas.
Je vois ça :




Par contre avec Firefox c'est bon.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Bizarre, avec Safari ça ne marche toujours pas.
> Je vois ça :
> 
> 
> ...




Wath avec Safari il marche très bien le lien, il est d'ailleurs très bien ce bureau.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> http://img62.imageshack.us/img62/1418/even1440.png



Oups, je me suis planté de message. :rateau:

C'est le lien pour celui-ci que je voudrais :



GrInGoo a dit:


> *Desk - Imac 24"*


----------



## Azurreal (23 Janvier 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Wath avec Safari il marche très bien le lien, il est d'ailleurs très bien ce bureau.



Merci Christophe !
Je cherche surtout des nouveaux fond d'écran, mais je suis très difficile 
J'ai beau écumer les sites de wallpaper, je re-sors généralement avec un ou deux :rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2011)

A moi :


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Janvier 2011)

Wath superbe le dernier, et je suis d'accord avec Fix, la "pomme" elle claque !


----------



## wath68 (23 Janvier 2011)

Merci, mais bon, je n'aimais pas trop.

Bizarre, le lien de MorPhiix marche aujourd'hui.
Hier c'était une adresse en cl.ly
Je ne sais pas si ça vient de moi, mais je trouve que les icônes du dock ne vont pas très bien avec la couleur du fond d'écran qui est trop "fade" à mon gout.
Personnellement je l'assombrirai pour me rapprocher plus du noir

@ Christophe31 : je ne suis pas du tout fan de rugby, donc le fond ... mais le dock est hypra-super classe


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2011)

Joli Christophe .


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joli Christophe .



T'es sérieux ? Même le fond d'écran (je ne parle pas du thème, mais de la réalisation) ? 

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2011)

Oui


----------



## Daragon (23 Janvier 2011)

Bravo à vous pour tous vos beaux desks.

Voilà le p'tit dernier :


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Oui




Tu fais comment pour plus avoir de barre de menu ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h44 ----------




Daragon a dit:


> Bravo à vous pour tous vos beaux desks.
> 
> Voilà le p'tit dernier :




A part les 2 "trucs" avec les flêches bleues d'en haut, je le trouve magnifique.


----------



## Daragon (23 Janvier 2011)

@Christophe, arg imageshack a saccagé mon beau travail, je ne sais pas pourquoi il affiche ses deux flèches qui servent normalement à passer d'une image à une autre lorsque plusieurs sont uploadées en même temps... Mais bon, suffit de pas mettre la souris dessus et il est de nouveau magnifique ;P Merci au passage

Bon j'ai créé un album à part en espérant qu'ains il n'y ait pas les flèches mais rien à faire, je m'en remets à vous pour m'expliquer comment faire


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2011)

Daragon a dit:


> @Christophe, arg imageshack a saccagé mon beau travail, je ne sais pas pourquoi il affiche ses deux flèches qui servent normalement à passer d'une image à une autre lorsque plusieurs sont uploadées en même temps... Mais bon, suffit de pas mettre la souris dessus et il est de nouveau magnifique ;P Merci au passage
> 
> Bon j'ai créé un album à part en espérant qu'ains il n'y ait pas les flèches mais rien à faire, je m'en remets à vous pour m'expliquer comment faire




Alors s'il n'y pas les flêches ils est superbe !


----------



## wath68 (23 Janvier 2011)

Il faut copier le Direct Link 
[ url=direct link de l'image][ img]lien de la miniature[ /img][ /url]

Très joli desk', soit-dit en passant.


----------



## Daragon (23 Janvier 2011)

Merci à vous deux. J'en reposte donc un sans les flèches ici 
Donc je dois à chaque image reprendre le direct link pour l'inclure dans le lien proposé par imageshack c'est bien ça ?


----------



## wath68 (23 Janvier 2011)

Oui, prendre le Direct Link et le mettre à la place du premier lien.

Personnellement j'utilise Imageshack Uploader.
Un clic droit sur l'image, ouvrir avec Imageshack Uploader, envoi, et hop je récupère les liens directement.


----------



## Daragon (23 Janvier 2011)

Merci de l'info, je le télécharge de ce pas 
Hum, il me semble que l'image ne marche plus ><
C'est bon problème réglé


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu fais comment pour plus avoir de barre de menu ?



MagicMenu.


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> MagicMenu.



Merci


----------



## ivoyger (23 Janvier 2011)

Mon mien : 


 =)

:modo: Des miniatures, s'il vous plaît, merci

Edit : Youps, désolé ! Je pensais que le 800x600 était de mise =)


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Janvier 2011)

Daragon ton wall please ?!! Putain quelle magnifique image !


----------



## sk8andmetal (23 Janvier 2011)

salut Phil,

il est dispo sur wallbase.net : http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/866962


----------



## Daragon (23 Janvier 2011)

Merci Phil 
Je l'ai trouvé là moi, Il y a plusieurs tailles disponibles sur ce site et il propose de nombreux wall que je trouve très beaux : http://wlppr.com/2011/01/06/gibson-les-paul


----------



## Phil1982 (23 Janvier 2011)

Super merci les gars !

J'ai fait un effort sur les previews pour une fois :


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

Wow splendide .


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Janvier 2011)

Ca je dois dire c'est top :love:


----------



## Sylow (24 Janvier 2011)

Tres beau le 1er Phil . Tout en noir , tres class et chic


----------



## Scalounet (24 Janvier 2011)

superbe Phil  

les 2 sont magnifiques, une petite préférence pour le 2eme avec en prime une petite réconciliation avec le dock ! 

tu expliques un peu ? 
icones ? entourage finder ? (geektool aussi ou icône différente ?) 
entourage du dock... Geektool ?


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Janvier 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> superbe Phil
> 
> les 2 sont magnifiques, une petite préférence pour le 2eme avec en prime une petite réconciliation avec le dock !
> 
> ...



Dragthing ....


----------



## Scalounet (24 Janvier 2011)

ahhh d'accord !!! 

merci


----------



## Membre 166078 (24 Janvier 2011)

> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/7747/capturedecran20110122a2.png



Bonjour, 

Aurais-tu un lien pour ce fond d'écran wath68 ?

Merci.


----------



## wath68 (24 Janvier 2011)

No problemo, c'est un fond d'Ether, ici : http://ether.deviantart.com/art/in-a-blue-funk-WS-136625789
(sa galerie est à visiter)

Je plussoie, le fond avec la guitare est splendide.


----------



## wath68 (24 Janvier 2011)

Pas mal de changement ...




Le fond, ici


----------



## Daragon (24 Janvier 2011)

Eh bah voilà à peine je mets le fond qui tue tout le monde le veux 
Bravo Phil pour l'utilisation du fond, les icônes du dock sont sympas je dois dire.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2011)

Très joli, j'aime bien les traffic lights (faudrait que je pense à les mettre chez moi).


----------



## wath68 (24 Janvier 2011)

Merci.

Au cas où, je les ai trouvé là : http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16808220


----------



## Phil1982 (24 Janvier 2011)

Merci a tous.. j'aimais tellement l'effet avec le bezel des ecrans que je ne pouvais pas ne pas faire un petit effort pour la preview..
C'est le fond avec la guitare de la derniere page qui m'a donné envie 

Et le Dock c'est juste Dragthing en effet... mon petit bébé.
Et je le repete pour les nouveaux, ce programme me permet SURTOUT de lancer Safari avec alt+space et le finder avec alt+cmd+space... Mail avec alt+cmd+m (config perso tout ca).

Edit : ya pas mal de theme de Dock avec Dragthing.. le mien c'est "No glass"


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Phil1982 (25 Janvier 2011)

:bave:
Superbe le fond du Dock..


----------



## wath68 (25 Janvier 2011)

Ha ouais, super desk, j'aime

Au fait, merci à toi Phil  

Je t'ai piqué la barre des menus noire et la police blanche dans ton dossier magique.
:love: J'adore et je crois que je ne m'en passerai plus.


----------



## Phil1982 (25 Janvier 2011)

T'as pris quelle barre ?
Je vais mettre un peu d'ordre dans mon dossier magique... je l'avais créé apres avoir arreté de payer rapidshare, ce qui avait tué tous mes liens... mais l'avais fait a la va vite, ya par ex 3 barres noires sans descriptions :s
Et puis j'ai toujours un pseudo-blog ou je voulais mettre tous mes liens mais pfff... j'aurai peut etre le temps de m'en occuper en 2015 
En tous cas de rien


----------



## wath68 (25 Janvier 2011)

La plus transparente des trois ... je crois :rose:


wath68 a dit:


>


----------



## The Real Deal (25 Janvier 2011)

Bonsoir, voici deux captures d'un desktop prises au mois de Septembre dernier. Cliquer sur les previews pour voir les images en plein écran.










_version alternative_










Et mon desktop actuel ci-dessous.






​


----------



## kobeval (25 Janvier 2011)

Wath68 tu pourrais m'indiquer sur geektool ton code ou les propriétés pour avoir l'heure sur le marques page comme dans tes précédents desk.
merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (25 Janvier 2011)

Voilou

```
date +%H:%M
```

Petite question: il n'y a pas moyen d'avoir l'affichage de l'heure d'origine en blanc ?
J'aimerai bien virer carrément GeekTool.


----------



## kobeval (25 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Voilou
> 
> ```
> date +%H:%M
> ```



merci


----------



## cooltofchris (25 Janvier 2011)

le top ce début d année  cest la forme olympique pour tout le monde.
wath pour l heure c est soit menu calendar ou istat pas trouvé le moyen en  natif 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (25 Janvier 2011)

Ok merci. Tant pis, je vais être obligé de lire l'heure sur ma montre 

Au fait, très joli


----------



## Daragon (25 Janvier 2011)

Wath si tu mets ta barre de menu en noir avec nocturne l'heure va s'afficher en blanc


----------



## wath68 (25 Janvier 2011)

Merci, je ne connaissais pas.
Mais bon, après avoir vu les captures ça ne me branche pas trop, avoir tout en N&B.


----------



## greggorynque (26 Janvier 2011)

Vous utilisez quoi pour avoir la barre de menu en négatif ?


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Janvier 2011)

avec nocturne, tu peux qu'inverser la barre

perso, je ne l'ai pas laissé longtemps, je suis allergique au jaune

2 petits scripts geektool avec l'heure d'un coté et la batterie de l'autre me suffisent amplement et ça a dégagé considérablement ma barre de menu


----------



## F118I4 (26 Janvier 2011)

J' aimerai bien une barre des menus blanche, y a moins sans thème?


----------



## wath68 (26 Janvier 2011)

@ greggorynque et F118I4
http://forums.macg.co/5302822-post9418.html
Pour la barre blanche, il suffit de suivre les indications ci-dessus, sauf au lieu de rendre l'image transparente tu la rend blanche, avec Photoshop ou autre.


----------



## F118I4 (26 Janvier 2011)

Tip top ton tuto par contre la barre est moins classe que dans les thèmes (effet glossy).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)

Joli The Real Deal .


----------



## Sylow (26 Janvier 2011)

F118I4 a dit:


> J' aimerai bien une barre des menus blanche, y a moins sans thème?


 
Oui avec themepark 

Tres jolie cooltofchris


----------



## cooltofchris (26 Janvier 2011)

Merci sylow et wath 
petit changement dans la barre de menu 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## hOlivier (26 Janvier 2011)

​
(ps: je crois que je vais enlever le logo gaia... c'est pas qu'il est moche mais bon )

(ps number two: un défaut au niveau des icones (itunes et spotify) pas assez d'espace de chaque côté. Je changerai dès que j'aurai du temps.)

(ps number three: et oui! j'ai quitté toutes les applications pour avoir une barre de menu propre ^_^)


----------



## cooltofchris (26 Janvier 2011)

du changement premier theme bowtie on l on peut naviguer dans son track 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## The Real Deal (27 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joli The Real Deal .




En te remerciant.


----------



## wath68 (27 Janvier 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> du changement premier theme bowtie on l on peut naviguer dans son track


On pouvait déjà sur certains autres skins de CDransfeldt 















Sinon, magnifique desk'.
Tout est top: le fond, la barre, les icônes,...

@ slurp9562 : pareil.
Et c'est vrai que le logo Gaia n'est pas top


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> On pouvait déjà sur certains autres skins de CDransfeldt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merci 
on ne pouvait pas le faire sur vynil micro je ne sais pas sur les autres là c est le top du top plus être obligé de revenir dans itunes pour avancer dans un mix  ça fait plaiz


----------



## wath68 (27 Janvier 2011)

Hé si, Vinyl Micro le fait aussi 
http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16808012


> Ecoute version 1.1 released: Progress bar is now fully clickable.
> 
> 1-6-10: Bowtie progress bar is now fully clickable


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Janvier 2011)

ça marche pas chez moi  :mouais: je devrais arreter de me servir de ma souris avec les pieds 
ce n est pas grave là ça me botte bien


----------



## Rom59 (27 Janvier 2011)

Ralph_ a dit:


> enfin décidé à passer cette barre en noire (j'utilisais un subterfuge la dernière fois
> 
> j'espère que le système restera stable malgré le changement....
> 
> http://i52.tinypic.com/swph0k.png



Salut

Magnifique celui là ! 

Aurais-tu un lien pour le wall ? 

Et comment as-tu fais pour mettre la barre des menus en noir ? 
Tu dis avoir utilisé un subterfuge, parce que je n'ai jamais réussi avec nocturne.

@ +


----------



## wath68 (27 Janvier 2011)

ThemePark.
Suivre le tuto de Phil1982 : http://forums.macg.co/5302822-post9418.html
en utilisant la barre des menus noire de sa signature "&#8627;NOUVEAUX LIENS POUR LA CUSTO ICI&#8629;"

 je vais le mettre tout les jours ce lien


----------



## Membre 166078 (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'aimerai suivre le tuto de Phil1982, mais je télécharge themepark 3.1 (dernière version compatible PPC il me semble), et après pas moyen de trouver ou éditer le fichier SArtFile.bin (ou alors je suis myope comme une taupe :rateau: ... ah ben non j'apprend en coulisse que je suis astigmate...)

Cordialement.


----------



## allmixed (27 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Mon bureau en photos sur mon blog :
http://lephotographecybernomade.blogspot.com/2011/01/astuce-mac-organisation-du-dock.html

Cordialement.


----------



## Rémi M (27 Janvier 2011)

Ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas posté par ici, même s'il n'y a pas eu de grand changement depuis la dernière fois


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> je vais le mettre tout les jours ce lien




@parachuteman : sous Tiger c'est pas shapeshifter par hasard ?... En effet TP3 n'ouvre que les rsrc... pas les .bin


----------



## wath68 (27 Janvier 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tuto-changer-la-couleur-de-la-barre-des-menus-587292.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------




Le fond ici : http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/903812


----------



## cooltofchris (28 Janvier 2011)

wath super classe 
remi aussi


----------



## wath68 (28 Janvier 2011)

Thank you.

J'ai modifié le lecteur Ecoute, que je trouvais trop triste.


----------



## Scalounet (28 Janvier 2011)

Superbe ce fonf wath !  

Un petit partage peut-être ?  


En revanche, je n'arrive pas a me faire a "Ecoute" je trouve le "placard" trop imposant !


----------



## wath68 (28 Janvier 2011)

Le fond ici : http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/903812

Moi c'est le contraire, je n'arrive plus à me passer d'Ecoute.
Je n'ouvre iTunes plus que pour la synchro de l'iPod.

Qu'appelles-tu "placard" ?


----------



## Calderan (28 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/tuto-changer-la-couleur-de-la-barre-des-menus-587292.html
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------
> 
> ...


waouuuuuw alors là, c'est sans aucun doute mon préféré sur ce fil :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Janvier 2011)

Ah ouai mais alors celui la quand meme il est a tomber par terre !!!
Wath, il marche pas ton lien du wall :s


----------



## Scalounet (28 Janvier 2011)

merci wath  (en fait je connaissais ce site, mais je ne suis pas tombé sur cette photo) :rallyes:

le "placard" (dans mon langage ) c'est l'espace de l'app sur le bureau ! je la trouve trop importante et ne se marie pas avec les fonds (aussi beaux puissent-ils être) !


----------



## wath68 (28 Janvier 2011)

:rose: Merci à vous.

@ Phil : oups, je me suis complètement planté en mettant le lien du fond.
Voici le bon : http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/903812

@ Scalounet : tu sais que tu peux afficher une pochette "mini-controlleur", comme Bowtie, si tu trouves le lecteur trop imposant?
Il l'est toujours moins qu'iTunes, qui devient quand même très très lourd, juste pour écouter de la musique.

N'empêche que chez moi il remplace à lui tout seul trois applications : iTunes, Bowtie et Last.FM.


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Janvier 2011)

Merci...
Du coup :





Tout le merite a Wath !


----------



## cooltofchris (28 Janvier 2011)

Changement d icones (adapté d un autre thème iphone) mais n en suis pas vraiment convaincu.


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2011)

Magnifique Phil :love: !


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2011)

P'tin les mecs! Un peu d'originalité quoi!!!!!  


Bon allez, j'vais tenter de diversifier un peu la page, parce que là.......... 




​


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Janvier 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique Phil :love: !




+1 :love:


----------



## wath68 (28 Janvier 2011)

Z'êtes relous les gars


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Janvier 2011)

Fix, hideux ton wall...


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Fix, hideux ton wall...



Pffff! V'pouvez pas comprendre!


----------



## wath68 (28 Janvier 2011)

en plus il a deux fois l'heure ... boouhh la faute de gout


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Janvier 2011)

.


----------



## Fìx (28 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> en plus il a deux fois l'heure ... boouhh la faute de gout





Phil1982 a dit:


> .




Un sur le bureau qui me sert quand j'suis dans le canapé, à 10 mètres de l'ordi?..... j'tourne la tête, et hop, j'vois l'heure sur l'ordi......
Un dans la barre de menu, quand les logiciels sont ouverts et qu'ils cachent le bureau........ OU, en un simple clic sur cette même date dans la barre de menu pour déployer le calendrier du mois pour parler d'un éventuel RDV avec un client/ami...


Mais v'pouvez pas comprendre vous......... v'matez que votre desk en permanence, sans jamais ouvrir d'appli!....


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Janvier 2011)

lol  mauvaise langue... en fait moi je triche.. l'icone de merde dans la menubar c'est Camouflage car MON BUREAU EST UN BORDEL MONSTREEEEEEEE


----------



## Selthis (28 Janvier 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (29 Janvier 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> lol  mauvaise langue... en fait moi je triche.. l'icone de merde dans la menubar c'est Camouflage car MON BUREAU EST UN BORDEL MONSTREEEEEEEE




Ben celui de Fix aussi mais c'est un bordel monstre....différent !!!


----------



## kobeval (29 Janvier 2011)

Desk actuel


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Janvier 2011)

Superbe.
Rappelez moi comment vous faites pour vos etiquettes-style pour la pomme en haut ?
Geektool ?


----------



## kobeval (29 Janvier 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Superbe.
> Rappelez moi comment vous faites pour vos etiquettes-style pour la pomme en haut ?
> Geektool ?



Geektool avec une image que tu trouveras dans ce lien :

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=icon+ribbon#/d37uqt5


----------



## Ralph_ (29 Janvier 2011)

hum pour répondre aux questions de la page précédente

-Je n'ai pas utilisé le très bon tuto du forum mais j'ai tout modifié manuellement (et oui, je n'aime pas installer pleins de logiciels...)
-Avec Nocturne ça passe très bien
- j'essaye de me souvenir de poster le wall en rentrant de WE, je n'ai pas mon ordi sur moi actuellement

A+


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Janvier 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> Geektool avec une image que tu trouveras dans ce lien :
> 
> http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=icon+ribbon#/d37uqt5



'ci bien !

Ohhh tiens moi j'ai vu ça vin d'iou !
C'est parti le copiage..


----------



## kobeval (29 Janvier 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> C'est parti le copiage..



http://lab.3fl.jp/tag/download/

tu pourrais en avoir besoin


----------



## Phil1982 (29 Janvier 2011)

Merci  deja piqué


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2011)

Bah ...




Fond by Ether


----------



## Christophe31 (30 Janvier 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Bah ...



:love:


----------



## cooltofchris (30 Janvier 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (30 Janvier 2011)

Très joli, beau fond d'écran.


----------



## Aescleah (30 Janvier 2011)

Depuis un moment maintenant, il y a un paquet de jolies choses par ici :love:


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Janvier 2011)

cooltof tu peux donner ton wall please ?


----------



## cooltofchris (30 Janvier 2011)

https://img.skitch.com/20110130-5sdtnge2ndyyg2jgp6n5x617p.jpg


----------



## Bibabelou (30 Janvier 2011)

salut à tous
j'ai installé totalfinder et je cherche à le virer mais pas possible... aucun fichier détecté par spotlight pourtant!
merci de votre aide


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2011)

Ce 'est pas le bon endroit pour ta question.
"Applications" aurait été plus adéquat.

Sinon, sur le site de l'appli, j'ai trouvé ça :
http://totalfinder.binaryage.com/uninstallation


----------



## Bibabelou (30 Janvier 2011)

oui en effet mais comme on parle pas mal de ce logiciel sur ce fil, je pensais bien avoir une réponse rapide, ce qui fut le cas.
merci au passage, c'est ce qui me fallait, j'ai enfin pu virer cette daube.


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2011)

de rien


----------



## Phil1982 (30 Janvier 2011)

'ci pour le wall


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2011)

Guess who's back !? (trad. devinez qui est de retour !?) 




On verra bien combien de temps ça va tenir ...


----------



## cooltofchris (30 Janvier 2011)

Je ne suis pas ici depuis très longtemps mais la wath que de changement en 1 semaine 
barre d outil maintenant icones avec un dock  comme quoi y a que les .......
super beau au passage si le fond traine quelque part je suis preneur


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2011)

Merci.

Ouais, je me cherche en ce moment 

Le fond ici, dans ce pack : http://fiftyfootshadows.net/2010/12/28/white-sands-pack/


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Janvier 2011)

Purée celui la aussi il pete 
Merci pour le pack


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

J'aime beaucoup Wath .


----------



## Scalounet (31 Janvier 2011)

Effectivement, on voit que tu te cherches wath !!  

Ils sont tous très beaux dans l'ensemble ! 

Moi en ce moment je suis dans le minimalisme !
Pas de menubar, pas de dock, pas de calendrier... rien, juste l'heure !


----------



## Marco-tab (31 Janvier 2011)

Cela faisait quelques temps que je n'avais pas changé mon fond d'écran et en revenant je vois plein de jolies choses mais aussi qu'apparemment Wath a vu les mêmes trucs que moi...
Donc voilà le fond, rien de bien novateur en custo, juste un fond qui change.


----------



## F118I4 (31 Janvier 2011)

Le mien:


----------



## UnAm (31 Janvier 2011)

Sympa les desks! bravo à tous! Ça a l'air cool geektool, faudra que je m'y mette un jour ^^





cooltofchris a dit:


> [ig]https://img.skitch.com/20110130-jpgdkmu295raun3q2uu9qk1uy1.preview.jpg[/img]Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



Y aurait-il moyen d'avoir un lien pour le fond d'écran? :rose:

edit- OK désolé, j'avais pas capté que j'étais sur l'avant dernière page du topic! désolé!


----------



## wath68 (31 Janvier 2011)

Marco-tab a dit:


> Cela faisait quelques temps que je n'avais pas changé mon fond d'écran et en revenant je vois plein de jolies choses mais aussi qu'apparemment Wath a vu les mêmes trucs que moi...


Hé hé, oui en effet.
J'ai la série de fonds d'écran aussi, il faut juste que je change la résolution encore.
Je vais les poster dans les coups de coeur.


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Février 2011)

C'était a qui ce fond svp ?
LA

Un petit lien de ce que j'utilise depuis des années (jusqu'à en oublier que les boutons OS X originaux n'étaient pas carrés ), et qui a d'ailleurs été mis a jour (et est encore plus superbe now):
SnowTunes

Aperçu :


----------



## Scalounet (1 Février 2011)

J'aime bien ton petit fond Phil  

Un petit partage stp ?


----------



## wath68 (1 Février 2011)

Splendide Phil :love:

'tit nouvo, retour aux sources


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Février 2011)

Merci !
Wow beau Wath
Le fond 
Avec Snowtunes j'ai mis ces icones, ca va bien ensemble.


----------



## AnnC21 (1 Février 2011)

Ca faisait longtemps tiens 






(fond d'écran interfacelift)


----------



## TheBrainwasher (1 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Splendide Phil :love:
> 
> 'tit nouvo, retour aux sources



Très Classe  , il vient d'où l'icône de la batterie du macbook?, j'aimerais bien remplacer celui d'origine qui n'est pas aussi beau.


Pour mon nouveau desktop,J'ai voulu testé le petit ruban à la mode ces temps ci :
http://img89.imageshack.us/i/capturedcran20110201222.png/


----------



## wath68 (1 Février 2011)

Merci.

Icône de la batterie ?
J'ai un iMac. 

Si tu parles de l'icône à droite dans la barre des menus, c'est MagicPrefs.

Très joli desk ... même si je trouve qu'on voit un peu trop ce ruban un peu partout ces temps-ci.


----------



## TheBrainwasher (1 Février 2011)

A d'accord, j'avais cru que c'était un icone de batterie vertical ^^, dommage, Merci quand même!

Oui pour le ruban, c'est surtout pour essayer,surtout que je suis sûr que d'ici une semaine j'aurais changer 2-3 fois de desk 
Merci


----------



## Phil1982 (1 Février 2011)

Je n'ai pas réussi a le retrouver dans mon dossier mais regarde sur deviantart, tu trouvers une icone du genre pour la batterie


----------



## Scalounet (3 Février 2011)

Mon petit dernier !


----------



## TheBrainwasher (3 Février 2011)

Ok merci du conseil Phil, je vais checker


----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2011)




----------



## Sylow (4 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


>



Super Wath !
Aurais tu un lien pour le wall et ta pomme ? 
Sinon tu as acheté date line pour avoir la date du jour toujours au centre ? 

Sinon je suis pas fan du theme Bowtie


----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2011)

Merki.

Alors, pour le wall : http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/16660
La pomme (?! lol) se trouve dans ce fichier : http://cl.ly/3rMl
Oui, j'ai acheté DateLine.
Et c'est vrai que le thème Ecoute - et non Bowtie :rateau: - n'est pas terrible.

Edit : 'a y'est, j'ai changé le skin


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Février 2011)




----------



## Phil1982 (4 Février 2011)

Superbe Wath


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2011)

Joli les derniers :love:.


----------



## cooltofchris (4 Février 2011)

effectivement sympas les derniers.
Et wath pour quelqu un qui se cherche ça va tu te trouves bien ou tu n es pas trop perdu


----------



## wath68 (4 Février 2011)

Je me trouve trop maintenant, faut que j'me calme 

[HS] Pfff tout à l'heure j'ai voulu essayer Dockless, pour cacher l'icône Adium du Dock.
Cool, ça marchait, l'icône n'était plus là ... mais Adium ne retenait plus mes mots de passe.

Ni une ni deux, je vire Dockless, mais rien à faire, il était tout cassé le canard lol
Désinstallage...réinstallage, et tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Donc un conseil, Dockless à éviter [/HS]


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/59150222@N02/5418142959/lightbox/

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Février 2011)

Très sympa JMichel .


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Février 2011)

Excellent... et bien joué pour flickr, superbe préso.. je vais tenter d'utiliser ca dorénavant.


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Février 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/59150222@N02/5418142959/lightbox/
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous ?



Superbe ! Un lient pour le fond d'écran ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

Je ne sais plus trop !

Les informations de provenance de l'image donnent ce lien :

http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/811534

Merci à vous.


----------



## wath68 (6 Février 2011)

Le fond ici : http://wallpapers.audiojungle.net/


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

Très beau .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2011)

@wath68

Superbe fond d'écran et dock en harmonie...

Le bandeau de la date du jour est très sympa....

Tu as fait cela comment ?

Merci


----------



## Ralph_ (6 Février 2011)

nan mais c'est une blague ou quoi??? une dizaine de page a lire, c'est pas la mer à boire (voire moins)

DATELINE!!


----------



## wath68 (7 Février 2011)

Hum effectivement, c'est bien DateLine,
mais bon, JMichel n'a que trois posts dans cette section, donc je pense qu'il ne pouvait pas savoir qu'on en parle assez souvent...
 la page précédente par exemple.

Je précise que DateLine, de base, est gratuit.
Avec l'achat d'une license, fonctions avancées détaillées ici : http://machinecodex.com/dateline/


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

Merci.
:rateau:


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2011)

Très sympa .


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Février 2011)

Merci !


----------



## wath68 (7 Février 2011)

Il m'a vite gonflé, le truc Audio Jungle

Bon, au cas ou, pour la date en haut c'est DateLine


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

C'est quoi que tu utilises pour contrôler ta bibliothèque iTunes ?


 ...


----------



## wath68 (8 Février 2011)

Toujours Ecoute.

Et le skin : http://cdransfeldt.deviantart.com/#/d38yrqg


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Février 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Zibiolo (8 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Toujours Ecoute.
> 
> Et le skin : http://cdransfeldt.deviantart.com/#/d38yrqg



Et comme lecteur RSS?


----------



## wath68 (8 Février 2011)

Vienna


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Toujours Ecoute.
> 
> Et le skin : http://cdransfeldt.deviantart.com/#/d38yrqg



Je me foutais de ta gueule .


----------



## wath68 (8 Février 2011)

ha ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2011)

Gentiment hein , vu que souvent on te demande quelle application/skin tu utilises. Désolé c'était pas marrant en fait.

Joli desktop tout du moins .


----------



## Sylow (9 Février 2011)

Jolie les dernier, je pense que je vais acheter Dateline, je suis trop fan de l'option de Wath 

Sinon pour les plus sensible, 1min de silence pour mon disque dur qui nous a lâché un matin au réveil. Paix à son âme et à mes 30pages de rapport de stage et longue vie à CarbonCopyCloner.
3615 MyLife


----------



## maiwen (9 Février 2011)

voilà ce qui me fait arriver en retard en cours ... la custo c'est cool ça prend du temps alors qu'on a plein d'autres choses plus importantes à faire 







Bon j'ai tenté le ruban vert ça allait bien avec le fond, mais il me soule un peu à bouger quand j'utilise exposé ou à rester devant ma fenêtre de vlc donc à mon avis il va bientôt virer


----------



## wath68 (10 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2011)

Très joli les deux derniers :love:.


----------



## cooltofchris (10 Février 2011)

effectivement très beaux les 2 derniers.


----------



## wath68 (10 Février 2011)

Merci à vous


----------



## iteeth (12 Février 2011)

Salut à tous,
Quelqu'un saurait me dire comment mettre un fond gris derrière mon dock 2D? (Je n'ai pas d'icônes, c'est juste le nom des applis qui est écrit)


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Février 2011)

Superbe les deux derniers ! wow..
Maiwen me rappelle plus d'ou il vient ce calendrier deja ??
sènkse


----------



## maiwen (12 Février 2011)

Merci 

Phil, le calendrier il vient de là : http://lab.3fl.jp/desktop-calendar-2011-v01/
J'ai pris la version transparente, je l'ai modifiée un peu pour virer les trucs en trop et puis geektool


----------



## cooltofchris (12 Février 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Phil1982 (12 Février 2011)

Merci Maiwen..
Cooltofcrhis un lien pour le fond possible plz ?
sènks


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Février 2011)

Fond..


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2011)

Joliii.

Il existe sans la pomme ?


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Février 2011)

non j'ai pas vu.. :/
Il vient de la


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Février 2011)

phil
http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/930803


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Février 2011)

sènks dioude


----------



## wath68 (13 Février 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> non j'ai pas vu.. :/
> Il vient de la


 Merci


----------



## cooltofchris (14 Février 2011)

[url=https://skitch.com/christof/rqswe/capture-decran-2011-02-14-a-17.49.08]
	
Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch[/URL]
new one :love:


----------



## wath68 (14 Février 2011)

Magnifique CTC 

Moi, pas certain pour le fond ...



- Wallpaper : colorFLOW by Kon (DeviantArt)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2011)

Pas trop ton genre le fond hein ? 
Ça reste sympa, mais je préfère quand c'est plus minimaliste .


----------



## cooltofchris (14 Février 2011)

j adore le fond wath
très beau desk


----------



## wath68 (14 Février 2011)

Effectivement, je l'aurais préféré avec moins de couleurs tout en gardant la texture, mais monsieur Kon (?!) en a décidé autrement 

Apparemment il aime bien quand ça dégueule de couleurs


----------



## maiwen (14 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Effectivement, je l'aurais préféré avec moins de couleurs tout en gardant la texture, mais monieur Kon (?!) en a décidé autrement



tu peux le faire toi-même  je viens de le faire chez moi pour voir ce que ça donnait avec photoshop, mais finalement j'aime pas trop, mais après tu peux changer les couleurs comme tu veux ...


----------



## wath68 (14 Février 2011)

finalement, je n'aime pas du tout, en plus ça fait mal aux yeux au bout d'un moment.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h15 ----------

C'est mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

C'est mieux .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> voilà ce qui me fait arriver en retard en cours ... la custo c'est cool ça prend du temps alors qu'on a plein d'autres choses plus importantes à faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'adore même si ce n'est pas le genre que je mettrais ! Le calendrier c'est quoi ?


----------



## Fìx (15 Février 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> J'adore même si ce n'est pas le genre que je mettrais ! Le calendrier c'est quoi ?



Relis les quelques posts qui ont suivis le message que tu as cité!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Relis les quelques posts qui ont suivis le message que tu as cité!



Oups désolé, en en effet, j'ai loupé un passage ! Bon bah une chose de plus à tester ce soir ! Je voulais savoir si comme windows, des gadgets comme ça sur le desk ça prend de la ram ou si ça fait ralentir le mac ? ...Oui je suis débutante encore ! :rose:


----------



## cooltofchris (15 Février 2011)

c est mieux wath c est vrai que l autre piquait un peu les yeux


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
un peu de changement pour moi :love:


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

hahaha excellent. Très joli.

J'ai chopé le même fond aussi. À la Corentin's style 
Je me le suis mis de coté.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Plus trop en ce moment mais il est beau .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2011)

Bon vous allez vite voir de qui je suis fan..ahem mais j'assume alors voilà mon desk depuis euh...samedi, donc depuis que j'ai mon macbook =D


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

Ha ok, tu aimes les petits robots verts 

Sinon ben dans le genre c'est très joli, tout va bien ensemble, c'est coordonné ... bon après faut aimer le rose 

Si tu veux des icônes pink : http://findicons.com/search/pink


----------



## Fìx (15 Février 2011)

Moi j'dis que les champions de la custo ont du souci à se faire! 

Parce qu'arriver à faire tout ça en 3 jours, bah ça promet!  

Bravo!


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

T'inquiète !
A la première faute d'orthographe je la banni 


Et puis histoire de flooder ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

Au moins elle assume ses goûts même si j'aime pas du tout, chapeau .


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Février 2011)

Ouai je suis d'accord 
On va surveiller ses fautes d'orthographes 
Bravo Lady


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2011)

Lol merci tout le monde ! Pour les fautes d'orthographe, je ne me fais aucun souci ! Je suis la première à les corriger ! =D Alors vous allez devoir me supporter un bon moment ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> T'inquiète !
> A la première faute d'orthographe je la banniS
> 
> 
> Et puis histoire de flooder ...



D'ailleurs, c'est toi qui as fait une faute !


----------



## wath68 (16 Février 2011)

je sais ... j'ai hésité.

J'aurais dû mettre "je vais la bannir" ... ça marche à tout les coups ça


----------



## Zibiolo (16 Février 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> voilà ce qui me fait arriver en retard en cours ... la custo c'est cool ça prend du temps alors qu'on a plein d'autres choses plus importantes à faire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, tu aurais un lien pour les icônes et le dock stp? J'aime bien, ça donne un aspect zen comme ça


----------



## cooltofchris (16 Février 2011)

lady très beau pour un premier shoot ca tient la route.
pour le rose et bien c est rose  mais c est harmonieux


----------



## maiwen (16 Février 2011)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Tiens, tu aurais un lien pour les icônes et le dock stp? J'aime bien, ça donne un aspect zen comme ça



les icones sont là : token by ~brsev

et la dock c'est ça je crois : Eclipse Dock by ~hotiron


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Février 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> et la dock c'est ça je crois : Eclipse Dock by ~hotiron


_...avec les meilleurs indicateurs du monde_ :bave:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> lady très beau pour un premier shoot ca tient la route.
> pour le rose et bien c est rose  mais c est harmonieux



Danke Schön =D ! Pour que ce soit plus harmonieux, faudrait que je trouve comment modifier ses maudites fenêtres grises ! lol


----------



## Zibiolo (17 Février 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> les icones sont là : token by ~brsev
> 
> et la dock c'est ça je crois : Eclipse Dock by ~hotiron



Merci


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Février 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2011)

Joli Phil .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


>



Wouahh ca semble réel !


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Février 2011)

Lol 
Petite modif..




Petit rappel que Camouflage permet de virer tous les icones du bureau pour de beaux screenshots bien propres


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Wouahh ca semble réel !



Mais c'est réel!!

Bon c'est vrai que j'préfère la voir en vraie dans mon garage, mais c'est bel et réel!  



Phil1982 a dit:


> Petit rappel que Camouflage permet de virer tous les icones du bureau pour de beaux screenshots bien propres



Moi j'en connais une autre d'application! ça s'appelle : rangement.app


----------



## wath68 (18 Février 2011)

Elle est bizarre la couleur de la route, non ?
Surtout au premier plan ... on dirait du bois  ça doit glisser.

Le dock est terrible, en particulier la 2ème version.


----------



## Rom59 (18 Février 2011)

Salut

Je viens de passer ma barre des menus en noire, j'ai donc modifié les icônes pour les avoir en blanc.

J'ai aussi modifié celui de dropbox, je me doute que je ne suis pas le premier à le faire et que j'ai pas inventé l'eau chaude , mais je partage quand même.

Téléchargeable ici : 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UC1ZG8DP

A remplacer dans le package de l'application dropbox en elle même et aussi mettre l'icône dropbox en black and white au lieu de bleu.

@ +


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2011)

Rom59 a dit:


> J'ai aussi modifié celui de dropbox, je me doute que je ne suis pas le premier à le faire et que j'ai pas inventé l'eau chaude , mais je partage quand même.
> 
> Téléchargeable ici :
> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=UC1ZG8DP




Bah fallait le dire si tu voulais de l'eau chaude!


----------



## Rom59 (18 Février 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Bah fallait le dire si tu voulais de l'eau chaude!



Ah oui, je me disais bien que quelqu'un l'avais surement déjà fait .

Tant pis, merci quand même.

Les miens sont zolis aussi, ils se basent sur le thème monochrome, les autres sur le bleu  :rateau:


----------



## multis2m (18 Février 2011)

Bonjour

vous mettez ou les fichiers du calendrier transparent

merçi


----------



## Fìx (18 Février 2011)

multis2m a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> vous mettez ou les fichiers du calendrier transparent
> 
> merçi




Maiwen l'a dit aussi!  C'est Geektool, en insérant une image en local!


----------



## Phil1982 (18 Février 2011)

Rangement.app rangement.app 
Preferes mon bordel 
Moi aussi la prefere dans mon garage :love: ... mais la Carrera toute simple 
Hors sujet ????
Pfff non


----------



## wath68 (18 Février 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Rangement.app rangement.app
> Preferes mon bordel



Ben montres-le nous, ton bordel, qu'on rigole 

Le titre c'est "Nos desktops sous OS X", et non pas "Nos desktops que c'est pas le vrai mais que je range un peu pour vous le montrer et faire croire que je suis ordonné" 

Allez, fais pêter !!!!


----------



## michio (18 Février 2011)

Toujours plein de belles réalisations !

J'aime beaucoup ton dernier dock Phil  (bon, la Carrera aussi :rateau

Quelques modifs depuis mon dernier screenshot, alors j'en profite : 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cooltofchris (18 Février 2011)

phil très jolie la classe 
michio très sympa aussi


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Selthis (18 Février 2011)




----------



## Phil1982 (18 Février 2011)

Wow super le fond Chris (j'imagine)  sympa l'effet panoramique..
Wath : promis le prochain sera bordelique


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Février 2011)

Car demandé par MP, ICI gît le psd pour mon Dock (j'avais deja mis pour le meme type je crois mais je remets)


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Février 2011)

A moi...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2011)

Joli Christophe .


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Février 2011)

Pas fan du Dock mais sinon superbe


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Février 2011)

Merci


----------



## wath68 (20 Février 2011)

Mon nouveau, intitulé
*On va pas quand même dépenser si peu ?!*
:love:


@ Christophe31 : Splendide.
Moi j'aime bien le dock.
Et le fond est terrible.


----------



## cooltofchris (20 Février 2011)

wath comme d hab 
christophe trés joli aussi


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## michio (21 Février 2011)

Une fois de plus Chris 

C'est quoi tes icônes ?


----------



## simrace (22 Février 2011)

Mon nouveau Macbook Pro


----------



## numsix (22 Février 2011)

La pomme du fond d'écran est un peu petite, .... :/

T'arrive à bosser avec toute cette transparence ?


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Février 2011)

simrace a dit:


> Mon nouveau Macbook Pro


C'est une histoire de goût mais je n'aime pas trop  . C'est super fouilli, ca doit faire mal au crâne au bout d'un moment :mouais:


----------



## Membre 166078 (22 Février 2011)

@ cooltofchris

J'aime beaucoup... aurais-tu un lien pour le fond d'écran ?

Merci.


----------



## simrace (22 Février 2011)

numsix a dit:


> La pomme du fond d'écran est un peu petite, .... :/
> 
> T'arrive à bosser avec toute cette transparence ?




Pour la transparence, finalement je l'ai  plutôt mis noir transparent sinon j'avoue que c'était un peu tannant clair comme ça.  Et je le désactive pour safari.


Pour le lien du desktop

http://www.google.ca/images?client=...9E4L98Aav7siVDA&ved=0CCoQsAQ&biw=1391&bih=732


----------



## wath68 (22 Février 2011)

Bonne soirée


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2011)

J'aime beaucoup Wath .


----------



## wath68 (22 Février 2011)

Merci beaucoup 

J'aime bien les couleurs, ça change et c'est reposant.
Le lien pour le fond, que j'ai oublié : http://wlppr.com/2011/02/16/pastel-apples


----------



## Scalounet (22 Février 2011)

simrace a dit:


> Pour la transparence, finalement je l'ai  plutôt mis noir transparent sinon j'avoue que c'était un peu tannant clair comme ça.  Et je le désactive pour safari.
> 
> 
> Pour le lien du desktop
> ...



J'aime pas trop le fond, mais je serais curieux de connaitre le thème que tu emploies pour cette transparence ? 
Car ça, j'aime beaucoup !


----------



## simrace (22 Février 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> J'aime pas trop le fond, mais je serais curieux de connaitre le thème que tu emploies pour cette transparence ?
> Car ça, j'aime beaucoup !


 

Moi j'aime bien le fond 


Pour la transparence, j'ai trouvé un logiciel qui s'appelle   CrystalClear_Interface_2.5

Il y a enormement d'option de personalisation. Choix de theme pour commencer, ensuite la couleur du transparent etc...

Et tu peux le désactivé pour certains programmes parce que ça peut devenir tannant. Par exemple quand je suis dans Vmware (windows) en plein ecran, je voit un peu l'interface de mac au traver.


http://www.torrent411.com/torrents/CrystalClear-Interface-2.5


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Février 2011)

voici le fond je l ai upload la galerie DA de l auteur étant désactivée
https://img.skitch.com/20110222-ebr6wtpwdkw46wxu1mr1fh2mde.png
wath sympa et toutes ces pommes c est du super fanboy


----------



## Scalounet (23 Février 2011)

simrace a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien le fond
> 
> 
> Pour la transparence, j'ai trouvé un logiciel qui s'appelle   CrystalClear_Interface_2.5
> ...



Merci pour l'info


----------



## maiwen (24 Février 2011)

Vraiment chouette ce theme bowtie  _Passed by Ryan Christensen (mod by Rakundo)_

Les icônes : toujours Token light de brsev 

Autrement j'en profite pour faire un petit message de prévention 
Wath je crois avait parlé de *Iconbox* dans le fil des coups de coeur, comme appli gratuite de remplacement de Candybar. Je l'utilise depuis quelques semaines, et je trouve qu'en tant qu'appli de rangement d'icônes il est vraiment chouette. Par contre quand il s'agit de changer ses icônes, c'est une autre affaire : 

en l'utilisant pour changer des icônes individuellement ça marche pas toujours bien.
par contre *attention*, j'ai voulu l'utiliser vraiment comme candybar pour changer les icônes du system et là, pas glop. Déjà il y arrive pas, mais en plus c'est la galère pour remettre tout comme il faut ensuite, j'ai du redémarrer plusieurs fois et utiliser candybar, mais j'ai bien cru que j'allais pas y arriver 

Donc verdict, chouette appli de rangement d'icônes mais pas encore au point pour véritablement changer ses icônes (attendons des maj). Cela dit pour changer les appli autre que du system, il suffit toujours d'un copier-coller


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Février 2011)

Sont sympa les icônes Maiwen


----------



## wath68 (24 Février 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> Autrement j'en profite pour faire un petit message de prévention
> Wath je crois avait parlé de *Iconbox* dans le fil des coups de coeur, comme appli gratuite de remplacement de Candybar.


 Nan, moi c'était iCondubber

Sinon, très jolie capture, me likey


----------



## o-sensei51 (24 Février 2011)

Question : j'ai un dual screen avec mon Imac 2010 21 pouces, et un écran LCD LG W2220P-BF, branché en dvi, avec résolution native...

Bref comment faire pour avoir un joli wallpaper sur mes deux écrans ? Faut-il utiliser un fond d'écran spécifique pour paramétrer sur un dual screen ? Connaissez vous un site proposant des zolis wallpapers ?

Merci


----------



## wath68 (24 Février 2011)

Tu peux fouiller ici :
http://forums.macg.co/customisation/ou-trouver-des-fonds-decran-ben-ici-442631.html


----------



## o-sensei51 (24 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Tu peux fouiller ici :
> http://forums.macg.co/customisation/ou-trouver-des-fonds-decran-ben-ici-442631.html



Mais faut-il utiliser un fond d'écran spécifique pour un dual screen ? Tout en sachant que mon écran Imac 21 pouces, et mon autre écran n'ont pas la même résolution native...


----------



## wath68 (24 Février 2011)

Alors là, aucune idée, désolé.

Niou :


----------



## maiwen (24 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Nan, moi c'était iCondubber
> 
> Sinon, très jolie capture, me likey



Merci 
ah oui je crois que j'avais pris iCondubber puis qu'il me plaisait pas et du coup je suis tombée sur IconBox par hasard ... les gens seront prévenus en tout cas 

chouette ton dernier, j'aime beaucoup les tons du wall 



o-sensei51 a dit:


> Mais faut-il utiliser un fond d'écran spécifique pour un dual screen ? Tout en sachant que mon écran Imac 21 pouces, et mon autre écran n'ont pas la même résolution native...



je dirai, c'est comme les vêtements, faut voir sur soi  faut essayer ... pi tu verras


----------



## cooltofchris (24 Février 2011)

payouuu y claques ce wall, je viens de voir ton desk sur DA,ca pete, du bon nénervé .
J ai adopté ecoute,j aime beaucoup beau petit programme


----------



## Tom_Sg (24 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Alors là, aucune idée, désolé.
> 
> Niou :



Tu va de-suite me faire partager ton lecteur de RSS et son icone hein ? :love:


----------



## wath68 (24 Février 2011)

merci les gens.

La icône de le lecteur de les RSS : http://Gianluca75.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2j2ix0
Le fond de le écran : http://wallbase.net/wallpaper/936289


----------



## Tom_Sg (25 Février 2011)

Merci c'est quoi ton lecteur de RSS j'en cherche un pas mal gratuit :s


----------



## Yorwan (25 Février 2011)

Tom_Sg a dit:


> Merci c'est quoi ton lecteur de RSS j'en cherche un pas mal gratuit :s



Je te conseille NetNewsWire, je l'utilise personnellement et il est plutôt pratique


----------



## wath68 (25 Février 2011)

Moi, Vienna


----------



## F118I4 (25 Février 2011)

Sans hésitation Reeder (les gestures fonctionnent avec cette app)!


----------



## Tom_Sg (25 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Moi, Vienna




Mon choix, pas déçu pour le moment c'est ce qu'il me fallait un truc comme Vienna


----------



## Yorwan (25 Février 2011)

Yorwan a dit:


> Je te conseille NetNewsWire, je l'utilise personnellement et il est plutôt pratique



(Oui je m'auto-cite mais bon :rateau: )

En fait je me suis rendu compte que la seule raison pour que j'utilise celui-là c'était car il possède une icône dans la suite Flurry :love:


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

.


----------



## wath68 (26 Février 2011)

Hé salut Etienne 
Joli, tu as tout remis à zéro ?



Yorwan a dit:


> (Oui je m'auto-cite mais bon :rateau: )
> 
> En fait je me suis rendu compte que la seule raison pour que j'utilise celui-là c'était car il possède une icône dans la suite Flurry :love:


Il y a une icône générique RSS dans un des packs extra Flurry que je trouve personnellement plus jolie que celle de NNW


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Salut wath !
A vrai dire , non , la machine que j'ai actuellement est un MacBook Air révision A , avec disque dur et il est assez lent : j'ai du faire quelques modifications (barre non transparente , dock 2D , désactivation d'effets) afin que la machine soit utilisable dans de bonnes conditions : Je compte même repasser à Leopard !

Bref , vos bureaux sont très réussis , bravo à tous , continuez ainsi !


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Février 2011)

Vl'a mon nouveau !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Salut !
Je ne suis pas fan des icônes qui ne vont absolument pas avec la barre avec le marque page à mon gout .
Idem pour le mélange marque page / fond d'écran.

Donc , je pense que tu devrais soit enlever le marque page , soit changer les icônes et le fond d'écran .


----------



## maiwen (26 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Donc , je pense que tu devrais soit enlever le marque page , soit changer les icônes et le fond d'écran .



ou alors il aime bien et il va rien changer du tout


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2011)

Le 'je' , il signifie quoi pour toi ?
Je n'ai pas écrit : 'Il faudrait' , ce qui voudrait dire , que c'est un avis partagé de tous .


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

geoffrey a dit:


> J'ai relooké mon desktop du taf aujourd'hui, ça donne ça :
> 
> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/1894/screenshot1he.png
> J'ai modifié le lien, l'image était trop grande pour le forum



Je n'arrive pas à cadrer mon calendrier comme celui là ! Les chiffres ne sont pas en dessous de leur jour


----------



## wath68 (27 Février 2011)

Je crois que c'est une question de police de caractères.
Tu dois utiliser une police avec largeur fixe.

Regarde dans ton Livre des Polices, dans la collection Largeur fixée tu verras celles installées sur ton système,
et tu peux en trouver d'autres ici : http://www.dafont.com/fr/theme.php?cat=503


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Je crois que c'est une question de police de caractères.
> Tu dois utiliser une police avec largeur fixe.
> 
> Regarde dans ton Livre des Polices, dans la collection Largeur fixée tu verras celles installées sur ton système,
> et tu peux en trouver d'autres ici : http://www.dafont.com/fr/theme.php?cat=503




Yep c'est beaucoup mieux merci ! XD


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> À tester, une alternative gratuite à CandyBar



Comment t'as trouvé ca wath  ?

Et c'est ma menubar que t'as dans ton dernier wall Wath ?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour l'ouverture automatique de GT au démarrage,
> tu vas dans Préférences Système / Comptes / Ouverture
> puis tu cliques sur le + et tu rajoute GeekTool (qui se trouve dans ta maison / Bibliothèque / PréférencePanes)



J'ai fait comme ce qui est dit, mais au démarrage, il y a la fenêtre des préférences avec geektool qui s'affiche et non les gadgets ? C'est normal ? Et à chaque démarrage, "enable" est décoché...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h54 ----------

Bon c'est réglé, mais il y a toujours la fenêtre préférence qui s'affiche en même temps que geektool, c'est pareil pour vous ?


----------



## wath68 (27 Février 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Comment t'as trouvé ca wath  ?
> 
> Et c'est ma menubar que t'as dans ton dernier wall Wath ?


Je l'ai trouvé sur MacThemes.
La MenuBar .... euh je ne sais plus trop.



Lady_potsy a dit:


> J'ai fait comme ce qui est dit, mais au démarrage, il y a la fenêtre des préférences avec geektool qui s'affiche et non les gadgets ? C'est normal ? Et à chaque démarrage, "enable" est décoché...


Tu as surement mis GeekTool.prefPane au lieu de GeekTool.app dans les applis qui s'ouvrent au démarrage.

GeekTool.app se trouve dans ta Bibliothèque / PreferencePanes /
puis clic droit sur GeekTool.prefPane / Contents / Resources


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Je l'ai trouvé sur MacThemes.
> La MenuBar .... euh je ne sais plus trop.
> 
> 
> ...



Ok merci encore une fois lol, bah j'ai utilisé applescript et ca s'affiche sans la fenêtre préférence, je vais essayer ta soluce


----------



## Phil1982 (27 Février 2011)

C'est un pote qui a fait iCondubber.. et j'ai moi meme pas trop compris son logiciel en fait..
L'idee est bonne mais je pense qu'il a du travail a faire.
Bref c'es con j'aurai aimé savoir quelle est ta menubar


----------



## wath68 (27 Février 2011)

Il me semble que c'est juste du noir avec 10% d'opacité ... ou p't'être même 5%, je ne sais plus.
Je te file les fichiers 104 & 116 en pièces-jointes


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Février 2011)

Merci


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Salut !
> Je ne suis pas fan des icônes qui ne vont absolument pas avec la barre avec le marque page à mon gout .
> Idem pour le mélange marque page / fond d'écran.
> 
> Donc , je pense que tu devrais soit enlever le marque page , soit changer les icônes et le fond d'écran .




J'ai essayé de tenir compte de tes critiques :


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2011)

Essaie avec un petit marque page noir pour voir ? 

J'aime bien le fond d'écran , tu aurais un lien s'il te plait ?


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Février 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Essaie avec un petit marque page noir pour voir ?
> 
> J'aime bien le fond d'écran , tu aurais un lien s'il te plait ?




Le lien est dans les coups de coeur.


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Février 2011)

Desktop a la Lion en mode mission control  J'adore la moquette Apple !


----------



## wath68 (28 Février 2011)

VADE RETRO SATANAS


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Février 2011)

Haha m'en fous de tout !!!


----------



## wath68 (28 Février 2011)

Mon Dieu, nous somme en train de le perdre 
Il faut le choquer pour qu'il retrouve la raison


----------



## Phil1982 (28 Février 2011)

Non mon dieu laissez moi avec mon Dock et ma menubar de vieux !!


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2011)

Superbe Phil, moi je le trouve très beau ton desk ! :rose:

J'en essai un nouveau :


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Il y a des filles ici ? Et elles ont des thèmes ou pas ?


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Il y a des filles ici ? Et elles ont des thèmes ou pas ?



Sauf erreur tu dois être la seule.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Sauf erreur tu dois être la seule.



It is a joke, isn't it ? 
C'est vrai que je n'avais pas vu de pseudo féminin...J'en déduis que je suis la reine du forum !  Ptdr je déconne ! Bon elles peuvent se passer du forum alors...


----------



## Fìx (1 Mars 2011)

Si si y'en a..... mais pas trop ici (en custo) c'est vrai...

À part maiwen, j'en vois pas trop... (pis en plus, c'est un vrai garçon manqué question goûts en matière de custo...   )


----------



## wath68 (1 Mars 2011)

Ha tiens, en parlant de filles, cela fait un bout de temps qu'on n'a plus vu MarieStockholm 
Dernière activité: 27/06/2010


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Et il y a une Lala aussi ? J'ai vu ça dans l'autoportrait, on sait jamais les pseudos peuvent être trompeurs !


----------



## F118I4 (1 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ha tiens, en parlant de filles, cela fait un bout de temps qu'on n'a plus vu MarieStockholm
> Dernière activité: 27/06/2010


Elle travaille sur son prochain desk justement dans sa petite grotte mais elle attend que le lion sorte normalement pour cet été! (en faite j' en sais rien, histoire de discuter...)


----------



## Sylow (1 Mars 2011)

Tres sympa les derniers desk 
Je re bientot, nouveau disque dur arrivant demain


----------



## maiwen (1 Mars 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Sauf erreur tu dois être la seule.



Erreur 




Fìx a dit:


> À part maiwen, j'en vois pas trop... (pis en plus, c'est un vrai garçon manqué question goûts en matière de custo...   )



 oh l'autre. C'est parce que j'ai pas posté mon desk tout rose 

de toute façon c'est pas une question de filles ou de mecs, c'est une question de bon goûts ... de ce côté là je suis universelle 

et pour répondre à ta question Lady, non pas de thème chez moi. Y'a longtemps j'aimais bien, quand y'avait shapeshifter et que c'était facile, mais maintenant je m'embête plus avec ça. Déjà que la custo, c'est rien que de la procrastination ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> Erreur
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ca fait toujours de plaisir de pas être seule !
J'avoue que ça m'a pris du temps, mais bon que je commence un truc, je le finis jusqu'au bout ! C'est une question de volonté !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

Heureusement que tu travailles pas chez Apple, je suis pas sûr qu'on aimerait un thème rose bonbon  .


----------



## maiwen (2 Mars 2011)

Finalement Lady Potsy, c'est un peu la minus et cortex de la custo, elle va essayer de nous convertir :afraid: 
edit : et de gouverner le monde, bien sur.  (avec un drapeau rose ... z'imaginez !)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> Finalement Lady Potsy, c'est un peu la minus et cortex de la custo, elle va essayer de nous convertir :afraid:
> edit : et de gouverner le monde, bien sur.  (avec un drapeau rose ... z'imaginez !)



Mdrrr mais non je veux pas imposer mes thèmes roses ! Au contraire, je suis ravie d'être la seule à aimer...sur le forum du moins ! Ca me fait sentir unique  Et si un jour je décidé de revendre mon mac, mon thème "unique" m'aidera 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h39 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


> Heureusement que tu travailles pas chez Apple, je suis pas sûr qu'on aimerait un thème rose bonbon  .



Hum je vois pas le rapport lol, mon thème a été fait dans un but personnel et pas pour des clients...J'ai déjà travaillé pour une agence web en tant que webdesigner, et aucun des sites dont je me suis occupée sont roses lol, bon à part un mais c'était pour une cliente vendant des poupées...

Et sur mon deviantart, je peux voir qu'il y a quand même des gens qui recherchent du rose


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> Finalement Lady Potsy, c'est un peu la minus et cortex de la custo, elle va essayer de nous convertir :afraid:
> edit : et de gouverner le monde, bien sur.  (avec un drapeau rose ... z'imaginez !)


Tu as de bonnes références, toi !...  :love:



Lady_potsy a dit:


> Mdrrr mais non je veux pas imposer mes thèmes roses ! Au contraire, je suis ravie d'être la seule à aimer...sur le forum du moins ! Ca me fait sentir unique  Et si un jour je décidé de revendre mon mac, mon thème "unique" m'aidera


Et ce n'est pas un peu lassant, tout ce rose, à force ?!... 
Tu ne t'habilles pas en rose, au moins ?!


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu as de bonnes références, toi !...  :love:
> 
> Et ce n'est pas un peu lassant, tout ce rose, à force ?!...
> Tu ne t'habilles pas en rose, au moins ?!&#8230;



Et ce n'est pas lassant tous ces appareils noirs qui se ressemblent ?   Personnellement, je ne me lasse pas du rose, c'est une couleur qui rappelle le bonheur et ça me permet de "voir la vie en rose" ! Elle représente la séduction, le romantisme et la féminité, donc c'est une couleur où je me reconnais !

Pour la tenue vestimentaire c'est différent car c'est la première chose que les gens verront chez moi...donc pour garder ma crédibilité, il vaut mieux rester classique...bah oui on n'est pas au pays des bisounours...mais ça m'arrive parfois !


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Et ce n'est pas lassant tous ces appareils noirs qui se ressemblent ?


Ah, je ne sais pas; mes deux Mac sont l'un blanc et l'autre gris... 
Mais ce ne sont que des outils de travail; me fiche de leur couleurs !... 




Lady_potsy a dit:


> Personnellement, je ne me lasse pas du rose, c'est une couleur qui rappelle le bonheur et ça me permet de "voir la vie en rose" ! Elle représente la séduction, le romantisme et la féminité, donc c'est une couleur où je me reconnais !


Y'a d'autres couleurs qui incarnent tout "ça", tu peux même faire des mélanges de tons... 



Lady_potsy a dit:


> Pour la tenue vestimentaire c'est différent car c'est la première chose que les gens verront chez moi...donc pour garder ma crédibilité, il vaut mieux rester classique...bah oui on n'est pas au pays des bisounours...mais ça m'arrive parfois !


Ah bon ?! 

(je te charrie, hein !... )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah, je ne sais pas; mes deux Mac sont l'un blanc et l'autre gris...
> Mais ce ne sont que des outils de travail; me fiche de leur couleurs !...
> 
> Y'a d'autres couleurs qui incarnent tout "ça", tu peux même faire des mélanges de tons...
> ...



Okkk...si tu te fiches de leurs couleurs car ce sont des outils de travail, alors du rose ne t'aurait pas déranger ? 

Bref de toute façon, le rose est souvent appréciée par les femmes et moins par les hommes ! (surement un refoulement de leur coté féminin, pour laisser en surface l'animal, et parce qu'un homme aimant le rose renvoie à l'homosexualité )


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Okkk...si tu te fiches de leurs couleurs car ce sont des outils de travail, alors du rose ne t'aurait pas déranger ?


Nan, sans façon, j'ai suffisamment à faire avec mes filles !... 



Lady_potsy a dit:


> Bref de toute façon, le rose est souvent appréciée par les femmes et moins par les hommes ! (surement un refoulement de leur coté féminin, pour laisser en surface l'animal, et parce qu'un homme aimant le rose renvoie à l'homosexualité )


Oui, bien sûr... :rateau: 

Pour pas flooder (passque le flood saimal), une p'tite image qui me sert de fond d'écran en ce moment...
(pages de garde d'un album BD jeunesse que je viens de coloriser)





Tiens ?!...
Qu'est-ce que c'est que ces couleurs ?!... :mouais: 





Lady_potsy a dit:


> Bref de toute façon, le rose est souvent appréciée par les *femmes*


Par les (petites) filles, souvent...
Moins le cas, pour les adultes...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan, sans façon, j'ai suffisamment à faire avec mes filles !...
> 
> Oui, bien sûr... :rateau:
> 
> ...



Encore une idée reçue...c'est que tu ne connais pas le concept de la femme kawai :rateau: pourtant très répandu


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Encore une idée reçue...c'est que tu ne connais pas le concept de la femme kawai :rateau: pourtant très répandu


Très répandu, mais pas la "norme habituelle" de toutes les femmes qui peuplent le monde...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

tirhum , reviens au sujet , de suite ! 

On veut voir ton bureau


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

Et bien tu rajoutes, l'icône d'un disque dur sur l'image que j'ai posté, voilà !...
(bureau vide : pas de dossiers ni de fichiers visibles et dock masqué...)
Désolé de te (vous) décevoir; pas trop le temps de customiser... 
Et pourtant, ce ne sont pas les images qui me manquent !...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

T'as plus une barre en haut ? 

je veux la voir , c'est tout


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'as plus une barre en haut ?
> 
> je veux la voir , c'est tout


Si ça peut te faire plaisir...


----------



## wath68 (2 Mars 2011)

ça valait l'coup !


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> ça valait l'coup !


T'plaît pas l'icône de mon Dédé ?!... 

Et avant que quelqu'un ne le demande, le p'tit bouton vert en bas; c'est RapidoStart, un dock "supplémentaire"...


----------



## wath68 (2 Mars 2011)

Je parlais de ça :


etienne000 a dit:


> T'as plus une barre en haut ?
> 
> je veux la voir , c'est tout
> 
> ...


Par contre j'aime beaucoup le fond.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Très répandu, mais pas la "norme habituelle" de toutes les femmes qui peuplent le monde...



C'est bien les paroles d'un homme de l'ancienne génération


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

Oui oui, je suis vieux, tu es jeune... 
Tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre; quand on se balade, on n'en voit pas des masses, des femmes kawai...
Quelque soit la ville en France (alors en Iran, au Guatemala ou en Sibérie)... 



wath68 a dit:


> Par contre j'aime beaucoup le fond.


----------



## Scalounet (2 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> ......
> 
> Bref de toute façon, le rose est souvent appréciée par les femmes et moins par les hommes ! (surement un refoulement de leur coté féminin, pour laisser en surface l'animal, et parce qu'un homme aimant le rose renvoie à l'homosexualité )



je porte souvent du rose sur moi (avec un petit voire un gros noeud papillon dessus), mais je ne suis pas gay


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Si ça peut te faire plaisir...



Très sympa , ton fond est adopté chez moi .

Merci de ta contribution à ce sujet .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> je porte souvent du rose sur moi (avec un petit voire un gros noeud papillon dessus), mais je ne suis pas gay



Tiens comme un ami...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Oui oui, je suis vieux, tu es jeune...
> Tu n'as pas l'air de comprendre; quand on se balade, on n'en voit pas des masses, des femmes kawai...
> Quelque soit la ville en France (alors en Iran, au Guatemala ou en Sibérie)...



C'est normal, a priori ca ne se voit pas en apparence...bon oui vu les pays que tu cites...pendant que tu y es pourquoi pas les pays ou les femmes portent le hijab ???


----------



## Margauxfk (2 Mars 2011)

Voilà le mien !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

Sublime : tout est coordonné (Icônes , wallpaper , barre de tache) et cela va bien ensemble .

En plus , j'adore ce set d'icônes :love:.


----------



## F118I4 (2 Mars 2011)

Pareil j' aime bien surtout le pack sticker de david Lanham juste un bémol la barre des menus en noir.
On peut avoir un lien pour le wall? merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

Margauxfk a dit:


> Voilà le mien !



Avec le fond d'écran ça me semble un peu vide, mais j'aime bizarrement j'aime beaucoup !


----------



## wath68 (2 Mars 2011)

Vraiment excellent le desktop, Margauxfk.
Cela faisait un bout de temps que je n'avais plus vu le set Sticker.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

Un Dock WTF !!! Très joli !


----------



## Margauxfk (2 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup  Je trouvais le set sticker super mignon donc j'ai voulu l'essayer, j'aime !
je ne sais plus ou j'ai trouvé mon wall, donc je l'ai hebergé ^^ Vous pouvez l'avoir ici !

Et sinon superbe aussi ton wall wath!​


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Encore une idée reçue...c'est que tu ne connais pas le concept de la femme kawai :rateau: pourtant très répandu



Le concept de la femme k-way ?
Je ne sais pas...
Tu l'enfiles quand il pleut ?





Ouais, ouais, je suis un gros lourd, mais je déteste le rose, c'est pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

Tu es donc un homosexuel refoulé c'est ça   ?


----------



## Fìx (2 Mars 2011)

... tiens, des Hordeux égarés....  

Z'ennuyez chez vous?


----------



## maiwen (2 Mars 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> ... tiens, des Hordeux égarés....
> 
> Z'ennuyez chez vous?



c'est toutes ces femmes réunies dans le fil ...tuning, ça attire 
ça imagine des poom poom shorts, des filles geek mais pas trop, c'est la fête quoi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mars 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> ... tiens, des Hordeux égarés....
> 
> Z'ennuyez chez vous?



Naaaaaaan !... Mais quand il y a du lourd qui traîne, c'est comme si on le sentait de loin


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Le concept de la femme k-way ?
> Je ne sais pas...
> Tu l'enfiles quand il pleut ?
> 
> ...



"Kawai", rien à voir ca signifie mignon en japonais au cas ou...
Que tu détestes le rose, ca reste une question de gout...ou dégout peut etre ! Mais ça ne m'empêche pas de vivre ! lol



> Margauxfk de Cergy



Enfin une fille et qui vient d'une ville que je connais ! =D Les 3 fontaires, ça me rappelle les années collège ça !


----------



## maiwen (2 Mars 2011)

:sleep:


----------



## Scalounet (2 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> .....
> 
> 
> 
> Enfin une fille et qui vient d'une ville que je connais ! =D Les 3 fontaires, ça me rappelle les années collège ça !



Et moi je ne suis pas une fille mais je suis juste collé a Cergy ! 

Mais c'est plus sympa que Cergy !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h52 ----------

Mon actuel (sans convictions aucunes) !


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Mars 2011)

Tiens pour faire de la custo un ch'ti peu

Attention, desktop le plus travaillé de l'année 





PS : les walls floutés pas mal non ?
EDIT: ton wall scalounet please


----------



## maiwen (2 Mars 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Mon actuel (sans convictions aucunes) !



je comprends ... d'ailleurs l'argent ne fait pas forcément un très beau desk non plus je trouve 

c'est quoi qui manque de te convaincre ? si ça te plait pas assez, faut changer quelque chose, sinon tu risque de finir par en vouloir à ton mac  y'a plein de chouette site de fonds d'écran, d'icônes tout ça 

edit @ phil : bah là par exemple je trouve qu'il fait mal aux yeux ton wall flouté


----------



## wath68 (2 Mars 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> @ phil : bah là par exemple je trouve qu'il fait mal aux yeux ton wall flouté


Moi je n'ose même pas cliquer


----------



## tirhum (2 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Moi je n'ose même pas cliquer


J'l'ai fait... :casse:
Où sont mes cachets d'ibuprofène ?!... :sick:


----------



## Phil1982 (2 Mars 2011)

mdrrrr  z'ètes couillons


----------



## Ralph_ (2 Mars 2011)

Margauxfk a dit:


> Voilà le mien !



SUPERBE!

Edit : ta barre en noir c'est nocturne? et dommage elle est un peu trop chargée à mon gout...

je me souviens d'un wall similaire que j'avais fait à une époque

je le reposte (et je vais surement le refaire ^^)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> edit @ phil : bah là par exemple je trouve qu'il fait mal aux yeux ton wall flouté



Je confirme u_u"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h09 ----------




Scalounet a dit:


> Et moi je ne suis pas une fille mais je suis juste collé a Cergy !
> 
> Mais c'est plus sympa que Cergy !
> 
> ...



Le 95 en force !  Quand tu dis à coté...j'ai des doutes, parce qu'il y a des villes vraiment paumées comme là ou j'habitais Méry sur Oise...Mériel...huhu


----------



## Scalounet (2 Mars 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> je comprends ... d'ailleurs l'argent ne fait pas forcément un très beau desk non plus je trouve
> 
> c'est quoi qui manque de te convaincre ? si ça te plait pas assez, faut changer quelque chose, sinon tu risque de finir par en vouloir à ton mac  y'a plein de chouette site de fonds d'écran, d'icônes tout ça
> .....



merci du conseil, je vais essayer de regarder ce qui se fait en matière de wall !  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------




Lady_potsy a dit:


> ....
> 
> Le 95 en force !  Quand tu dis à coté...j'ai des doutes, parce qu'il y a des villes vraiment paumées comme là ou j'habitais Méry sur Oise...Mériel...huhu



Mery, Meriel ne sont pas perdus quand même !  

Non, quand je disais a coté, c'est vraiment a coté !  

d'ailleurs, je trouve que l'on associe *trop* cette ville avec Cergy (si ça c'est pas un indice ?), et si malgrés tout tu ne trouves toujours pas, les indications visibles sous mon avatar devraient te renseigner un peu plus


----------



## Margauxfk (3 Mars 2011)

Pontoise ? 
Le 95 c'est le mal!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> merci du conseil, je vais essayer de regarder ce qui se fait en matière de wall !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h51 ----------
> 
> ...



Je pense à Auvers ... pour le pont connu mais si c'est un jeu de mot pont sur l'Oise...je dirais Pontoise lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------




Margauxfk a dit:


> Pontoise ?
> Le 95 c'est le mal!



Quand on passe dans le côté obscure du 95 alors... Sarcelles, Gonesse et compagnie...en effet


----------



## Scalounet (3 Mars 2011)

Voila, vous avez trouvé !  

Ceci étant, je ne me plaint pas du 95 (pour un gars de la campagne) Pontoise est quand même bien plus agréable que beaucoup beaucoup de villes dans la RP ! 
Et pis en plus, je suis sur la route d'Auvers moi (dans les bois)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Et pis en plus, je suis sur la route d'Auvers moi


 
Ouais, bah c'est de la frime à deux balles, vu que sur la route d'ovaire, on y a tous été.
Sinon, on ne serait pas là pour en parler.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, bah c'est de la frime à deux balles, vu que sur la route d'ovaire, on y a tous été.
> Sinon, on ne serait pas là pour en parler.



Toujours les jeux de mots...à 2 boules


----------



## Fìx (3 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Toujours les jeux de mots...*à 2 boules*



Allez les gars.... même si elle veut pas se l'avouer, elle fait ça rien que pour vous entendre surenchérir.... Satisfaites* là quoi!  



_(*merci Gogol, j'aurai mis "satisfaisez" moi! :rateau: )_​


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, bah c'est de la frime à deux balles, vu que sur la route d'ovaire, on y a tous été.
> Sinon, on ne serait pas là pour en parler.



La Horde is back .


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2011)

Je débute.


----------



## wath68 (3 Mars 2011)

Votre compatibilité musicale avec WebOliver est GÉNIALE
Vous partagez les artistes suivants The Young Gods, Serge Gainsbourg, Archive, Alanis Morissette et Alela Diane.


----------



## WebOliver (3 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Votre compatibilité musicale avec WebOliver est GÉNIALE
> Vous partagez les artistes suivants The Young Gods, Serge Gainsbourg, Archive, Alanis Morissette et Alela Diane.



T'es un peu hors sujet oh.


----------



## Fìx (3 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> T'es un peu hors sujet oh.



Mais ouais! C'qu'on veut savoir si tes goûts en matière de custo sont compatibles! 


Moi j'adore perso! C'est OSX Lion?


----------



## wath68 (3 Mars 2011)

Oups pardon, je pensais être au Bar.

Ça ne serait pas plutôt Max OS X Minou ?


----------



## maiwen (3 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je débute.



on voit bien que c'est mac, y'a quasi pas d'icône 

edit : :modo: ne cliquez pas sur l'aperçu d'aCLR, ça pique ! :afraid:


----------



## aCLR (3 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Oups pardon, je pensais être au Bar.



Mais tu modères déjà ce forum !?


----------



## Scalounet (3 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je débute.



ah ouai, J'ADORE !!! 

oukc'eti ou kon peut n'avoir le fond de l'écran ?,,,,,


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je débute.



Je veux ton sublime fond d'écran !


----------



## Sylow (3 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Je pense à Auvers ... pour le pont connu mais si c'est un jeu de mot pont sur l'Oise...je dirais Pontoise lol
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h05 ----------
> 
> ...



34 en forceeeee
Mais dans le 95 pour les études...Cergy, la ou il fait bon vivre  (2 cambriolages en 2 mois haha !)
Pontoisien cette année...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Sylow a dit:


> 34 en forceeeee
> Mais dans le 95 pour les études...Cergy, la ou il fait bon vivre  (2 cambriolages en 2 mois haha !)
> Pontoisien cette année...



Il y a des cambriolages partout ! Sauf dans les villes campagnes aux alentours de grandes villes comme Toulouse où les gens laissent leurs voitures ouvertes et leurs sacs dedans et ne ferment pas la porte à clé de leurs maisons !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Il y a des cambriolages partout ! Sauf dans les villes campagnes aux alentours de grandes villes comme Toulouse où les gens laissent leurs voitures ouvertes et leurs sacs dedans et ne ferment pas la porte à clé de leurs maisons !



Le tout c'est de le croire...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Il y a des cambriolages partout ! Sauf dans les villes campagnes aux alentours de grandes villes comme Toulouse où les gens laissent leurs voitures ouvertes et leurs sacs dedans et ne ferment pas la porte à clé de leurs maisons !



'tain, mais même ta ville idéale est rose, on dirait !


----------



## Phil1982 (4 Mars 2011)

Wath t'as un lien pour ton wall pliz ? (pink floyd)


----------



## wath68 (4 Mars 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/7950462-post3222.html


----------



## Phil1982 (5 Mars 2011)

sa&#287;ol can&#305;m..


----------



## Christophe31 (5 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Il y a des cambriolages partout ! Sauf dans les villes campagnes aux alentours de grandes villes comme Toulouse où les gens laissent leurs voitures ouvertes et leurs sacs dedans et ne ferment pas la porte à clé de leurs maisons !




Là tu rêves un peu. J'habite la campagne autour de Toulouse, comme tu dis et les cambriolages se rapprochent de plus en plus de ma maison.....


----------



## tirhum (5 Mars 2011)

Et vos peurs sont en vous...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2011)

Ouais, on a beau dire, Toulouse, un jour ça deviendra Saw VI !


----------



## plo0m (5 Mars 2011)

Ca fait un bail que je ne suis plus venu par ici, mais j'ai envie de custom, et je me dis que des trucs cools ont dû sortir depuis que je ne suis pas passé 

Actuellement chez moi c'est ça:


----------



## laulepierpoljak (5 Mars 2011)

Sympa plo0m 

J'ai était faire un tour sur le site dans ta signature ... je suis rester bouche bée... certaine photo me laisse sur le cul  Dommage quel ne sont pas téléchargeable certaine ( surtout celle de surf  ) ferai de très bon fond écran


----------



## plo0m (6 Mars 2011)

laulepierpoljak a dit:


> Sympa plo0m
> 
> J'ai était faire un tour sur le site dans ta signature ... je suis rester bouche bée... certaine photo me laisse sur le cul  Dommage quel ne sont pas téléchargeable certaine ( surtout celle de surf  ) ferai de très bon fond écran



Merci ;-)

Le site n'est pas à jour, depuis je suis allé à Dublin, et j'ai pas mal surfé :rateau:

Elles sont bien téléchargeables sur le site, en 725 de côté par contre, pour éviter la chourre comme tu t'en doutes ;-)

Ici tu auras les photos à jour, et en plus grandes (900, et parfois même beaucoup plus pour certains fonds d'écran ;-)

http://plo0m.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

jolies photos....


----------



## Nyokki (6 Mars 2011)

_Bonjour à tous =) grande débutante je poste quand même mon desktop =)
_

_Voilà voilà trés inspirée par le dernier wall posté =)_


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

J'aime beaucoup Nyokki !


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2011)

plo0m a dit:


> Elles sont bien téléchargeables sur le site, en 725 de côté par contre, pour éviter la chourre comme tu t'en doutes ;-)
> http://plo0m.deviantart.com/gallery/


Techniquement, tu ne peux empêcher personne de télécharger, récupérer tes images; y'a toujours un moyen, ne serait-ce que par la copie d'écran... 
Après soit on montre ses créations, soit...


----------



## laulepierpoljak (6 Mars 2011)

Bien sur par la copie décran mais tu ne pourra "rien" en faire de vraiment concret a par les imprimer au format auquel tu les a eu. Moi par exemple je vais emménager il y a certaine photos que j'aurais aimer pouvoir télécharger en HD, j'aurais ensuite demander le droit à l'auteur mais je les aurait bien imprimer sur toile pour accrocher au mur ... certaine son très réussi...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Là tu rêves un peu. J'habite la campagne autour de Toulouse, comme tu dis et les cambriolages se rapprochent de plus en plus de ma maison.....



Ah bon ? J'ai habité à Pechbonieu et Saint Alban pendant 6 ans, et je peux te dire les vieux du coin ne s'en font pas pour leurs biens ! Y a peut être des cités près de chez toi  ou t'es du coté du Mirail ?


----------



## tirhum (6 Mars 2011)

laulepierpoljak a dit:


> Bien sur par la copie d&#8217;écran mais tu ne pourra "rien" en faire de vraiment concret a par les imprimer au format auquel tu les a eu.


Sans blague ?!... :rateau: 



laulepierpoljak a dit:


> Moi par exemple je vais emménager il y a certaine photos que j'aurais aimer pouvoir télécharger en HD, j'aurais ensuite demander le droit à l'auteur mais je les aurait bien imprimer sur toile pour accrocher au mur ... certaine son très réussi...


Ce que je pointe du doigt, c'est le trip "c'est à moi, pas touche !"...
(réflexe normal, par ailleurs)
Mais à ce moment là, il ne faut rien mettre en ligne, il faut accepter d'en "perdre" un p'tit peu ne serait-ce que par des personnes qui garderont votre (vos) image(s) au chaud sur leur disque dur, sans forcément vouloir en faire quelque chose : impression, photomontage, etc...
(tout simplement passqu'ils aiment ce que vous faites !...)
Ne pensez pas toujours à mal; si vous montrez vos créations, c'est pour qu'elles plaisent, quelque part, nan ?!...
Le regard de l'autre est important, sinon, ça ne sert pas à grand chose de créer; isn't it ?!&#8230;


----------



## maiwen (6 Mars 2011)

Lady_potsy a dit:


> Ah bon ? J'ai habité à Pechbonieu et Saint Alban pendant 6 ans, et je peux te dire les vieux du coin ne s'en font pas pour leurs biens ! Y a peut être des cités près de chez toi  ou t'es du coté du Mirail ?



si on vous gêne hein, faut le dire 

ce genre de conversation, ça peut se faire en MP  parce que franchement, moi Pechbonieu et Saint-Montcuq j'en ai rien à carrer dans le fil des desk (ni ailleurs mais bon)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec cela.

La propriété intellectuelle est un droit que j'estime devoir respecter : j'ai toujours payé et je considère le téléchargement illégal comme un vol.

Montrer des photos ne légitime pas pour autant leur téléchargement.


----------



## wath68 (6 Mars 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> si on vous gêne hein, faut le dire
> 
> ce genre de conversation, ça peut se faire en MP  parce que franchement, moi Pechbonieu et Saint-Montcuq j'en ai rien à carrer dans le fil des desk (ni ailleurs mais bon)



Ouais c'est clair. 3 pages (voire plus) de géographie, c'est bon là.
Et puis il y a aussi le bar pour ça.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

Un beau bureau pour revenir au sujet .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

Beaucoup de custo  .


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2011)

Oui ; L'icône d'adium , dans la barre de tache .

Pour en revenir à ta question : Pas beaucoup de custo , mais plutôt de 'l'affinage' , c'est à dire suppression de certaines icônes dans la barre de menus , dans le dock , ainsi qu'un super Wallpaper : Que demander de plus ?


----------



## aCLR (6 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> suppression de certaines icônes dans le dock



Je trouve aussi que le dossier Applications suffit.


----------



## Azurreal (6 Mars 2011)

Et bah dites donc !
Ça chaume pas ici 

Ça fait encore un moment que je n'ai rien posté !

*Desktop*

En soit pas grand chose de nouveau :
           nouveau fond d'écran
           nouveau thème bowtie
           quelques nouvelles icônes 

J'ai vraiment la flemme de me lancer dans des modifications importantes :rateau:

Beaucoup de desk vraiment sympathiques ces derniers temps !


----------



## KimJongHyun (7 Mars 2011)

Voila ma modeste contribution, je commence juste, jespère que la taille de la photo est bonne...  J'utilise nocturne car je ne suis pas sur de Moi encore pour modifier la menu bar de plus je n'ai pas photoshop... :rose: Le dock est en construction, j'aimerais trouvé des icones black & green, et j'utilise un petit utilitaire d'itunes pour afficher en haut contre le mur. Je crois que j'ai tout dit 
Si quelqu'un a les icones applications et bibliothèque bleu d'origine je suis preneur... Je les ai effacées...


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2011)

lollll quel hasard ...
Je viens de tomber sur ce fond il y a 10 minutes.




Le fond, ici : http://wlppr.com/2011/02/12/stairways

Jolis, Etienne, MorPhiix et KimJongHyun


----------



## KimJongHyun (7 Mars 2011)

Wath entre le tien et le mien c'est le jeu des 7 différences :mouais: La photo a était clairement prise au même endroit mais pas le même angle, ni la même journée ! Tu as une idée pour mes icones d'origines ? :rose: En tous cas très jolie ! J'aime le ton rougeâtre et pourpre ça change de mon vert


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2011)

Merci.

Oui, j'avais remarqué que c'est le même escalator, pris de plus près.

Pour les icônes, non désolé, je change les icônes de dossier en premier, à chaque mise-à-jour majeure.
Je déteste celle d'origine ...


----------



## KimJongHyun (7 Mars 2011)

Wath merci en tous cas ! En espérant que quelqu'un ai fait une sauvegarde de celles çi... Tu crois que je peux utilisé mon CD de Snow L pour les retrouvées ? Question stupide sans doute.
En tous cas pour en revenir a la customisation, va falloir que je me fasse un dock de malade en noir car la je suis a la ramasse face au tiens ! Je posterais une maj pour montré l'évolution !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

J'aime beaucoup MorPhiix .


----------



## Nyokki (7 Mars 2011)

Morphix j'adore du coup je vais aller poser une question ds le fil adapté =)


----------



## tirhum (7 Mars 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec cela.
> 
> La propriété intellectuelle est un droit que j'estime devoir respecter : j'ai toujours payé et je considère le téléchargement illégal comme un vol.
> 
> Montrer des photos ne légitime pas pour autant leur téléchargement.


:sleep:
Encore un qui ne lis pas ce que les autres écrivent et qui me parle de morale, moi, moi, moi...
Je te parle d'échange (de relation humaine); autre chose que ta conception de relation créateur>payeur...
Si je t'écoutes, il faut que j'enlève les images sur mon blog et que je mette un paypal pour chaque visionnage ?!...
À ce moment là, en festival BD, quand les gamins se pointent avec des feuilles volantes, si je te suis :
-1 Je les envoies chier, ou...
-2 Je leur fais un dessin, mais je taxe la monnaie qu'ils peuvent avoir en poche...

Quand tu crée, ça n'est pas que pour toi, c'est aussi pour les autres, alors si tu ne fais que conditionner la relation entre toi et le "public" à la notion d'argent, faut arrêter tout de suite...
En festival, ce qui est intéressant ce n'est pas de faire des dédicaces, mais bien la discussion que tu peux avoir avec les lecteurs...
Sinon, autant aller au dépôt de l'imprimeur, dédicacer 5 piles de bouquins et les envoyer aux acheteurs après...
La dédicace en elle-même (le dessin) n'est pas "intéressante", surtout au bout de 8h de dédicace.... 
C'est pour ça (aussi) que l'on fait  des blogs/sites : pour le partage...
Je suis content de savoir que certain(e)s gardent des dessins de moi sur leur disque dur, passqu'ils leur plaisent !...
(et je ne suis pas le seul à penser de cette manière...)

ÉDIT : j'ajouterais que ton discours (pré-mâché) de "gendarmes et voleurs" (s'il n'est pas inutile en préambule), à force d'être rabâché de cette manière jusqu'à l'éc&#339;urement; permet de servir d'excuse à des lois liberticides.
Merci.


----------



## Scalounet (7 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> lollll quel hasard ...
> Je viens de tomber sur ce fond il y a 10 minutes.
> 
> 
> ...



Marrant, y a toujours la même cigarette !! 

Elle y était déjà il y a bien 1 an, font pas l'ménage la-bas ou quoi ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------

Mon petit dernier ! 

Simple, sans fioritures, ni dock ni menubar !


----------



## KimJongHyun (7 Mars 2011)

Je continue ma petite contribution en postant mon avancement !  Le dock est tout beau, tout neuf, j'ai également fait le tri dans les icônes et j'ai trouvé la corbeille qui va a ravir avec le wallpaper :love: Prochaine étape utilisation de Geektool, afficher un calendrier et l'heure pour gagner en place dans la menu bar 

Un grand merci aux utilisateurs actif de ce forum, sans qui je ne serais parvenu à ce résultat, grace à leurs liens, sources, exemple et tutos, même un novice en Mac comme Moi ( Ça fait 3 mois seulement ) Je me retrouve avec un deckstop qui m'est propre ! Alors un grand merci à : Wath, Christophe, Phil, Corentin, Etienne et bien d'autres pour leurs contributions


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2011)

Bah, de rien.

Par contre, il y a un soucis avec tes captures ... elles ne sont qu'en 800x450

Sur ImageShack, tu dois copier le lien "thumbnail for forum",
ce qui donne ça :


----------



## Azurreal (7 Mars 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup MorPhiix .



Merci beaucoup ! 



Nyokki a dit:


> Morphix j'adore du coup je vais aller poser une question ds le fil adapté =)



La question en question, serait-elle : "où ai-je trouvé le fond d'écran ?" 

Si oui, ici :Wall.alphacoder


----------



## link.javaux (7 Mars 2011)

attention, protégé vos joues pour cette claque


----------



## KimJongHyun (7 Mars 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> attention, protégé vos joues pour cette claque



Vraiment classe :love: Par contre j'aime moyen la couleur du dock en bas, un petit rose pour reprendre les lignes du wall aurait pu être sympa, je dis çà mais j'aime pas le rose 

Au faite t'a croqué la pomme qu'elle n'y est plus


----------



## Fìx (7 Mars 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> attention, protégé vos joues pour cette claque



J'arrive pas à le zieuter... 

À chaque fois, ça charge, l'image apparait puis disparait en une demi-seconde...

Même connecté au site...


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2011)

Je ne suis pas fan du fond, personnellement.

C'est une modif', non ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Très joli Tirhum .


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2011)

Voir le message ci-dessous


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2011)

:modo:
La suite par MP s'il vous plaît, merci.
Je trouve que ces derniers jours il y a beaucoup de posts hors-sujets ici, et ça commence à gaver pas mal de monde, moi le premier.


----------



## link.javaux (7 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas fan du fond, personnellement.
> 
> C'est une modif', non ?



c'était dans le pack que j'ai téléchargé je ne sais plus ou


----------



## wath68 (7 Mars 2011)

Ha oui, exact, il est dans ce pack : http://madpotato.deviantart.com/art/Cellophane-Heart-198925444


J'aurais bien aimé avoir le fond, mais sans le sachet vert, juste les trainées.


----------



## KimJongHyun (9 Mars 2011)

Mon petit nouveau, je reste dans le sombre, vu que ça à l'air d'être la tendance sur Mac :hein: J'ai pas calé geektool, pas la place... Par contre si quelqu'un par MP connait le script du calendrier en ligne que j'ai vu sur un desktop de Wath68, je suis preneur par MP :love:


----------



## Fìx (9 Mars 2011)

Et pourquoi par MP? Tu voudrais avoir la quasi exclusivité avec Wath? :mouais: 

Pour rappel, on est sur un forum d'entraide & de partage... Les MP c'est bon pour les hors sujets ou pour s'échanger des infos plus personnelles par exemple... 

Donc le calendrier qu'utilise Wath, je le dis haut et fort : *C'EST DATELINE*!


----------



## KimJongHyun (9 Mars 2011)

Fix, conclusion attive...  C'est juste que je voulais pas "flooder" le fil de discussion avec un script alors qu'il y a un fil spécial geektool plus bas. Donc j'ai demandé par MP tout simplement... En tous cas je te remercie


----------



## F118I4 (9 Mars 2011)

Vous faites comment pour changer les icônes des App de l' AppStore?


----------



## Membre 166078 (9 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

KimJongHyun pourrais-tu me passer un lien pour le fond d'écran ?

Merci.


----------



## KimJongHyun (10 Mars 2011)

Bonjour F118I4 

Tu cliques droit sur ton icone appstore dans le dossier applications, afficher le contenu du paquet, tu vas dans le dossier ressource et la tu cherches ton icone qui est la plupart du temps au format 'ICNS', tu en fais une sauvegarde au préalable, je parle en connaissance de cause, çà te permets de récupérer au moindre soucis et tu l'as remplace par ta nouvelle icone en faisant bien attention au nom de fichier, ils doivent être identiques pour se remplacer  Exemple pour Safari, c'est " compass.icns " le nom de l'icone donc bien faire attention a renommé ta nouvelle pareillement. Les majuscules sont prises en compte également, alors attention... Reboot ton dock ou le mac & enjoy 

P.S. http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/?q=appstore Il y a celle que j'utilise en premiere page + plein d'autres 

Bonjour parachuteman

Pour Toi c'est par ici que çà se passe 
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/?q=bokeh&order=9&offset=24#/d20vhtp

Tu en as d'autres sur le même effet avec différent schémas de couleurs, le style graphique s'appelle Bokeh pour info 
http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/?q=bokeh

Bon custo


----------



## F118I4 (10 Mars 2011)

Marche pas! Vas dans le Mac AppStore et télécharges une App gratuite puis essaies de modifier son icône c' est possible mais l' App n' est plus opérationnelle et même avec CandyBar.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2011)

J'ai acheté angry bird à 4 : je suis un couillon .

Tuez le mac app store !


----------



## Phil1982 (10 Mars 2011)

Lol... je connais bien ce sentiment  Je regrette a chaque fois 
Trop facile de cliquer


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2011)




----------



## Phil1982 (11 Mars 2011)

Sympa le Dock pour le coup la


----------



## KimJongHyun (11 Mars 2011)

F118I4 - Je n'utilise pas Candy Bar, seulement je modifie direct les fichier ICNS des Applications, je viens de le faire pour Angry Birds, fraîchement re télécharger et j'ai eu aucun problème et je peux toujours casser du cochon  

Wath68 - Vraiment sympa le dock, surtout la tête de Daft Punk j'adore :love:


----------



## shenrone (11 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


>



Tu peux partager ton wallpaper, j'adore!!!!


----------



## wath68 (11 Mars 2011)

ici : http://www.fresh-paper.com/view-wallpaper-paysages-10354-fr.html


----------



## cooltofchris (12 Mars 2011)

2 semaines sans poster ça manque 
Des choses sympatoch sont passées.
HS lady merci j ai loué un traffic,tourné avec quelques zamis dans la campagne toulousaine,bon bizz je vais pouvoir me prendre un 32 coeur 64 de ram .... trop de portes ouvertes merciiiii :love: ( je plaisante, bien entendu, n envoyez pas la BAC)
mon tit desk ,un bon moment que je n ai pas changé de wall ,pour le reste un effort quand même .


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2011)




----------



## kobeval (12 Mars 2011)




----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2011)

Ça ne fatigue pas un peu les yeux, ce fond d'écran ?


----------



## Fìx (12 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Ça ne fatigue pas un peu les yeux, ce fond d'écran ?



Il peut pas te répondre, il s'est chopé une crise d'épilepsie pour raison inconnue...


----------



## Phil1982 (13 Mars 2011)

Superbe kobeval


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> (...) Je suis content de savoir que certain(e)s gardent des dessins de moi sur leur disque dur, passqu'ils leur plaisent !... (...)






:rose:


----------



## Christophe31 (13 Mars 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> :rose:




Superbe :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

C'est quoi le P près de la pomme ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Sublime !

Quelle est la police utilisée ? Comment l'as-tu appliquée ?

Merci !


----------



## maiwen (13 Mars 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est quoi le P près de la pomme ?



me semble que c'est PopcharX, pour avoir les caractères spéciaux rapidement.


----------



## tirhum (13 Mars 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> :rose:


Même pas une _femmeàpoil©_ ?!...
'tain, chuis déçu, là !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2011)

maiwen a dit:


> me semble que c'est PopcharX, pour avoir les caractères spéciaux rapidement.



Merci .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Mars 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est quoi le P près de la pomme ?





maiwen a dit:


> me semble que c'est PopcharX, pour avoir les caractères spéciaux rapidement.


Bien vu Miss. 


tirhum a dit:


> Même pas une _femmeàpoil©_ ?!...
> 'tain, chuis déçu, là !&#8230;


Malgré ton don artistique indéniable (je fayote là  ) ma femme ne serait pas trop d'accord.


----------



## shenrone (13 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> ici : http://www.fresh-paper.com/view-wallpaper-paysages-10354-fr.html



Thank you


----------



## Scalounet (14 Mars 2011)

Y a de belles choses sur ces dernières pages ! 


Mon mien


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2011)

J'aime beaucoup ! Très élégant.


----------



## wath68 (14 Mars 2011)

Très classes les captures postées sur cette page.


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2011)

Wallpaper : Only... by Zim2687


----------



## Membre 166078 (15 Mars 2011)

Très beau ton dernier wath68, pourrais-tu mettre un lien pour le fond d'écran ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2011)

Merci.
J'ai rajouté le lien sous la capture.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2011)

Magnifique Wath :love:.


----------



## wath68 (15 Mars 2011)

Merci.

Aucun mérite, j'ai pratiquement tout pompé


----------



## KimJongHyun (15 Mars 2011)

Et voila mon mien :rose:


----------



## arno1x (15 Mars 2011)

mon mien du moment.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

Jolis vos deux derniers shots, biens originaux .


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Mars 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Wallpaper : Only... by Zim2687



Super ton desk. 
Je verrais bien un dock de ce type avec.


----------



## arno1x (16 Mars 2011)

ils se reconnaîtront! merci pour pour les points et compliments.
mon bureau du MacBook.


----------



## arno1x (16 Mars 2011)

merci Wath pour avoir supprimé ce doublon. Aussi, bravo pour tes desks, toujours aussi beau et pleins de finesses. 
amitiés
arno


----------



## Rémi M (16 Mars 2011)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté 

Pas trop de personnalisation, plus beaucoup le temps avec les examens en ce moment :hein:


----------



## KimJongHyun (16 Mars 2011)

Sublime Anorx celui de ton iMac


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

Rémi M a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté
> 
> Pas trop de personnalisation, plus beaucoup le temps avec les examens en ce moment :hein:



T'as eu un bac blanc de Français , c'est pas la mort .

J'ai eu 15  .


----------



## Rémi M (16 Mars 2011)

(Bac blanc écrit / oral français + bac blanc SVT / Mathématiques, la même semaine) 

Mais là n'est pas le sujet


----------



## tirhum (16 Mars 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> T'as eu un bac blanc de Français , c'est pas la mort .
> 
> J'ai eu 15  .


C'est bien, retourne bosser !... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est bien, retourne bosser !... :style:



Je fais ce que je veux , d'abord .


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Mars 2011)

Super Arno, j'aime bien l'idee du noir au dessus de dateline


----------



## KimJongHyun (16 Mars 2011)

Une fois qu'on commence, on s'arrête plus, un petit nouveau avec du script Geektool tout simple et Bowtie discret :rose: ( Merci a Wath68 dans la section coup de coeur pour le Wallpaper )


----------



## Sylow (16 Mars 2011)

Arno : Tres bonne idée pour la menu barre, tres jolie 

KimJongHyun : superbe , comment as tu fais pour faire une continuité du theme bowtie ?


----------



## arno1x (16 Mars 2011)

merci phil, merci sylow je pense que KimJongHyun à déplacé bowtie dans l'angle de la fenêtre de geektool, ce qui donne un bel effet très réussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h21 ----------




KimJongHyun a dit:


> Une fois qu'on commence, on s'arrête plus, un petit nouveau avec du script Geektool tout simple et Bowtie discret :rose: ( Merci a Wath68 dans la section coup de coeur pour le Wallpaper )



superbe, bravo KimJongHyun, c'est très réussi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h22 ----------




Rémi M a dit:


> Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas posté
> 
> Pas trop de personnalisation, plus beaucoup le temps avec les examens en ce moment :hein:



tu as envi de t'envoyer en l'air rémi?  bravo réussi aussi du beau boulot.
arno


----------



## KimJongHyun (17 Mars 2011)

Merci pour les compliments, c'est super sympa  Sylow, arno1x à vu juste j'ai juste déplacé un script vide de geektool pour l'ajusté a Bowtie, il n'y a plus qu'a réglé l'opacité dans les options  J'aimerais ajouté d'autre script mais qui soit utiles, cependant j'ai peur de trop chargé déja qu'avec le dock c'est moyen... En tous cas j'ai pu vidé ma menu bar c'est plus agréable  Vous utilisez quoi mise a part la date et l'heure en affichage sur le desk ?


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Mars 2011)

Superbe KimJongHyun !
Pour ta menubar c'est nocturne ? Car les couleurs sont inversées..
EDIT: comment vous faites pour coup de bouler autant les gars ?


----------



## wath68 (17 Mars 2011)

Je crois que si tu "coup'boules" beaucoup de personnes différentes, l'attente est moins longue.


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

25, exactement, si je me souviens bien, avant de pouvoir coller un cdb à la même personne...


----------



## KimJongHyun (17 Mars 2011)

Phil1982, merci pour le compliment, c'est bien Nocturne que j'utilise pour la menu bar, mais avec la transparence activé pour donné cette effet. Je pense bientôt m'en passé et modifier directement la menubar mais c'est les écritures blanches qui m'arrêtent :rose:

P.S. Pardon pour ce manque de culture, mais vous entendez quoi par coup de boule ?


----------



## tirhum (17 Mars 2011)

KimJongHyun a dit:


> P.S. Pardon pour ce manque de culture, mais vous entendez quoi par coup de boule ?


Ça..


----------



## KimJongHyun (17 Mars 2011)

Merci je viens de comprendre


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Mars 2011)

KimJongHyun les ecritures blanches c'est pas emmerd*, ce qui l'est ce sont les icones de droite 

Les ecritures blanches, apres avoir changé la menubar avec theme park, tu remplaces le "extras2.rsrc" au bon endroit.. c'est tout. Total de l'operation : 45 secondes si tu fumes une clope a coté et reponds a ton frangin qui te tane pour connaitre le resultat de racine de 45 que son prof de math lui a demandé pour demain..

Telecharges CA (maintenant que j'ai dropbox je cherche n'importe quel pretexte pour uploader tout et n'importe quoi) -> et tu lis mes instructions


----------



## KimJongHyun (17 Mars 2011)

Phil1982, je te remercie ! C'est super !  J'ai vu l'astuce des icônes blanches dans ta signature également, je vais y jeté un petit coup d'oeil, encore merci


----------



## Phil1982 (17 Mars 2011)

De rien


----------



## KimJongHyun (17 Mars 2011)

Pour ceux que çà intéressent voici les réglages pour obtenir Nocturne en inversé et transparent avec les sous menu bleu et non jaune pisse, j'avais mal expliqué alors la capture d'écran sera plus parlante :rose:





Et le logiciel pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas : http://nocturne.softonic.fr/mac


----------



## cooltofchris (17 Mars 2011)

De bien jolis desk encore 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2011)

Sublime .


----------



## KimJongHyun (18 Mars 2011)

Deux petits essais, le premier pour le délire, trop glauque pour faire sérieux... 





Et celui du moment


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Mars 2011)

J'adore le second !
Un lien pour le wall ?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

Pas fan du dock mais le reste est pas mal.


----------



## KimJongHyun (19 Mars 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> J'adore le second !
> Un lien pour le wall ?
> Merci


Merci, c'est sympa  Pour le wall c'est ici => 




C0rentin a dit:


> Pas fan du dock mais le reste est pas mal.


C'est vrai que le dock carré n'est pas du gout de tout le monde, je te l'accorde, mais le fait qu'il soit noir est un avantage car passe partout avec d'autres wallpapers  En revanche, j'admet clairement, j'ai pas trop d'inspi' pour celui çi


----------



## wath68 (19 Mars 2011)

Moi j'aime bien le premier, mais je virerai le sang, comme tu dis, trop glauque.
Bien joué Bowtie pour la bouche, je ne l'avais même pas remarqué de suite.

Sinon, pareil que mon camarade, je n'ai jamais été fan de ce set d'icônes, trop imposantes à mon gouts.
Dans le genre, je préfère les Albook de Laurent Baumann


----------



## KimJongHyun (19 Mars 2011)

Merci pour les icones et pour Bowtie Wath68  C'est vrai que le design carré choque pas mal... Heureusement, j'ai fait le tri dans le dock car avant le but c'était d'avoir le plus d'applications possible dedans, je vous laisse imaginés le résultat  Je vais essayé de chercher du noir glossy mais quelque chose de plus discret dans la forme, merci tout le monde pour l'aiguillage


----------



## Phil1982 (19 Mars 2011)

Merci pour le wall


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2011)

À la limite Kim, mets le Dock en transparent je pense que ça irait mieux .


----------



## hOlivier (19 Mars 2011)

Retour à la simplicité.

http://cl.ly/190l3M0c081p1Q413a0W


----------



## KimJongHyun (19 Mars 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Merci pour le wall


Avec plaisir 


C0rentin a dit:


> À la limite Kim, mets le Dock en transparent je pense que ça irait mieux .


Je vais tacher de passer par çà oui, avec de nouvelles icones, je vous posterais le résultat, merci du conseil


----------



## Ralph_ (19 Mars 2011)




----------



## Phil1982 (20 Mars 2011)

slurp9562 a dit:


> Retour à la simplicité.



Enorme le wall... please


----------



## hOlivier (20 Mars 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> Enorme le wall... please



C'est du Gaia ;-)


----------



## michio (20 Mars 2011)

Le wall du moment... 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

(Récupéré  ici )


----------



## Phil1982 (20 Mars 2011)

'ci


----------



## TAGA (20 Mars 2011)

Voici mon bureau !!!


----------



## kobeval (20 Mars 2011)

So fat ton desk TAGA.

Après le rouge de la semaine dernière, je test ce nouveau dock après avoir trouvé un wall sympa.


----------



## Margauxfk (21 Mars 2011)

Voilà mon nouveau bureau  changement radical, fini les stickers tout mignons !


----------



## hOlivier (21 Mars 2011)

Margauxfk a dit:


> http://img.skitch.com/20110321-f8s4w7shnhw4qq2gdecer1ew1h.png



Waw! J'adore, très cohérent =) 

Par contre je veux bien savoir où tu as trouvé les icônes du dock ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Moi j'adore l'avatar, la barrière pour les crevards du forum .
Joli desk aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

@Margauxfk : Sympa , mais les icônes Blob auraient été mieux je trouve (J'ai toujours préféré ces icônes ).

@ kobeval : Le tout va bien ensemble , même si je trouve cela surchargé .


----------



## GrInGoo (21 Mars 2011)

Margauxfk a dit:


> Voilà mon nouveau bureau  changement radical, fini les stickers tout mignons !



Super cohérent, j'adhère et j'adore


----------



## Margauxfk (21 Mars 2011)

Merci à vous  Etienne, tu aurais un lien pour que je puisse voir les icônes Blob s'il te plaît?
haha mon avatar s'est mis tout seul parce que c'est ma photo fb


----------



## michio (21 Mars 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Moi j'adore l'avatar, la barrière pour les crevards du forum .
> Joli desk aussi !



Enfin faut faire, gaffe, entre ceux qui sont pas jaloux et ceux qui croient que c'est qu'un piège à crevards :love:

J'aime bien le desk aussi sinon.
Idem : c'est quoi les icônes du Dock ?


----------



## Margauxfk (21 Mars 2011)

Ah oui excusez-moi j'ai oublié de préciser 
C'est le set d'icônes WRMZ : http://enkera-2005.deviantart.com/art/WRMZ-for-Mac-Candybar-104506048


----------



## KimJongHyun (21 Mars 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> So fat ton desk TAGA.
> 
> Après le rouge de la semaine dernière, je test ce nouveau dock après avoir trouvé un wall sympa.


J'aime vraiment bien le wall, et le dock s'y prête bien aussi même si j'aurais bien vu plus de fantaisie par rapport au couleur du fond écran, mais vraiment sympa ! 


Margauxfk a dit:


> Voilà mon nouveau bureau  changement radical, fini les stickers tout mignons !


Sympa le panda façon abstrait !  Merci pour le lien du dock !


----------



## Scalounet (21 Mars 2011)

Sympa tous ces walls et docks qui fleurissent un peu partout ! 


Me concernant, je n'arrive toujours pas me faire au dock et a la menubar !  

Aller, un peu de douceur et de simplicité dans ce monde de brutes !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

Très sympa, c'est quoi le petit bout noir en bas à droite ?
Tu tournes sous quel netbook ?


----------



## Scalounet (21 Mars 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très sympa, c'est quoi le petit bout noir en bas à droite ?
> Tu tournes sous quel netbook ?



Merci C0rentin  

Le p'tit bout noir c'est juste le curseur  

Et je tourne sur un MBB 13


----------



## wath68 (21 Mars 2011)

Pinaise, je ne peux bouler personne ... tant pis pour vous 

Une petite préférence quand même pour celui avec le Panda.
Très joli fond d'écran (quoique j'effacerai la signature), et puis les icônes + la barre = perfect.


----------



## numsix (21 Mars 2011)

Ça fait longtemps ! le setup qui dure au moins depuis trois mois, .... !

Mars 2011


----------



## Phil1982 (21 Mars 2011)

C'est vrai tres sympa Margaux 
Numsix superbe ! C'est quoi ton theme please ? J'adore vraiment.. minimaliste a souhait.. peut etre le seul qui pourrait rivaliser avec Snowtunes..


----------



## sekaijin (21 Mars 2011)

ben je suis toujours à


----------



## numsix (22 Mars 2011)

Phil1982 a dit:


> C'est vrai tres sympa Margaux
> Numsix superbe ! C'est quoi ton theme please ? J'adore vraiment.. minimaliste a souhait.. peut etre le seul qui pourrait rivaliser avec Snowtunes..



Merci ! Le thème en fait, c'est un mélange entre MobileMeSE, IOs scrollbars et Stiijio traffic lights


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

numsix a dit:


> Ça fait longtemps ! le setup qui dure au moins depuis trois mois, .... !
> 
> Mars 2011



Très sympa  , on peut avoir un aperçu de ton dock ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2011)

Numsix, grand retour ! Très joli.


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Mars 2011)

encore de biens jolies choses 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Mars 2011)

Chic et sobre, j'aime bien


----------



## wath68 (22 Mars 2011)

Très joli, 'Tof 

Le dock et les icônes sont terribles.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)

+1 Terrible !


----------



## wath68 (23 Mars 2011)

Bonne journée à vous.


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mars 2011)

Super sympa, ça fait un peu black swan


----------



## Margauxfk (23 Mars 2011)

Joli wath !


----------



## cooltofchris (23 Mars 2011)

merci à vous 
wath superbe


----------



## F118I4 (24 Mars 2011)

@cooltofchris: tu peux nous donner un lien pour ton wall? merci


----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2011)

Merci à vous, mais j'ai déjà changé.
Le précédent a duré 2 heures lol ... vraiment pas mon style de fond.

Retour au basique.



Le fond *ici*


----------



## cooltofchris (24 Mars 2011)

F118I4 a dit:


> @cooltofchris: tu peux nous donner un lien pour ton wall? merci


https://img.skitch.com/20110324-dc2euqnrb5i3wejhkj5mm78tjb.png


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

Sublime Wath !


----------



## maiwen (24 Mars 2011)

Chouette Wath  

et Animals :love:


----------



## wath68 (24 Mars 2011)

Merci à vous.

C'est clair, si je ne l'écoute pas une fois par semaine, je me sens mal


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (24 Mars 2011)

Hello 
Bon je me lance en custo, vous me dites ce que vous en pensez 





Non, c'est faux, je n'aime pas le vert


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

Super sympa pour un premier .


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mars 2011)

Sublime Wath même si un petit détail me chagrine. 
J'aurais bien vu comme bouton de démarrage une pomme tutti frutti plutôt qu'un cercle tutti frutti.


----------



## wath68 (25 Mars 2011)

gracias.

Mouais bon, une pomme j'en ai déjà une assez imposante sous l'écran, ça suffit.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2011)

Voici mon bureau.
J'utilise Nocturne, mais j'en ai vu d'autres qui n'ont pas l'air de l'utiliser tout en ayant la menu bar en noir. C'est quoi les autres programmes pour le faire, je ne parviens pas à mettre la main dessus!


----------



## michio (25 Mars 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Hello
> Bon je me lance en custo, vous me dites ce que vous en pensez
> 
> 
> ...


J'aime (sobre et cohérent -couleurs et tout). 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------

Pour le peine, celui de cette semaine...




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## kobeval (25 Mars 2011)

sympa michio, la barre de menu un peu chargé pr moi sinon le dock est vraiment classe
une chance d'avoir un lien pr tes icones apps et dwnl notamment?


----------



## michio (25 Mars 2011)

Merci 

http://brsev.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d24gow2


----------



## Scalounet (25 Mars 2011)

michio a dit:


> ...////
> 
> [/COLOR]Pour le peine, celui de cette semaine...
> 
> ...




Mince, le tsunami est arrivé jusqu'au mont Fuji ?


----------



## wath68 (26 Mars 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (27 Mars 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Azurreal (27 Mars 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



Amazing !!

Quel est le thème ? 

J'ai plus d'idée en ce moment moi


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Mars 2011)

merci 
le theme c est du nuala black mixé avec du max rudberg dont j ai retouché la barre de menu  un peu bordel en fait...
nouveau thème écoute bowtie que je viens de trouver très sympa


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
le lien http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16809441


----------



## F118I4 (27 Mars 2011)

J' aime aussi :love: surtout le dock et la menu bar!
Un lien pour le wall? merci


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Mars 2011)

merci
le wall


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mars 2011)




----------



## pod (28 Mars 2011)

@michio
j 'aime bcp le fond
tu pourrais le partager ?
merci


----------



## EagleOne (28 Mars 2011)

Salut à tous,

voilà le résultat de ma custo du week end:





J'espère ne pas le changer pour un moment vu le temps que j'ai mis à le faire (surtout geektool).

++


----------



## michio (28 Mars 2011)

pod a dit:


> @michio
> j 'aime bcp le fond
> tu pourrais le partager ?
> merci


Même source que là


----------



## lordroy (30 Mars 2011)

michio a dit:


> J'aime (sobre et cohérent -couleurs et tout).
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h31 ----------
> 
> ...



Très joli
possibilité d'avoir un lien pour le wall svp


----------



## michio (30 Mars 2011)

lordroy a dit:


> Très joli
> possibilité d'avoir un lien pour le wall svp


Post juste au-dessus du tien


----------



## lordroy (30 Mars 2011)

J'ai vu juste après désolé et merci


----------



## Scalounet (30 Mars 2011)

ps: je regardais, la dernière version de Dateline en version free et pas mal !


----------



## Fìx (30 Mars 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> ps: je regardais, la dernière version de Dateline en version free et pas mal !



Bah depuis la MÀJ de Dateline, j'arrive plus du tout à rentrer dans ses préférences moi!


----------



## Scalounet (30 Mars 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Bah depuis la MÀJ de Dateline, j'arrive plus du tout à rentrer dans ses préférences moi!



ça me le faisais aussi, as tu essayé en cliquant sur "appliquer préréglages" ? 
 C'est ce que j'ai fais, et depuis ça marche parfaitement !


----------



## Fìx (30 Mars 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> ça me le faisais aussi, as tu essayé en cliquant sur "appliquer préréglages" ?
> C'est ce que j'ai fais, et depuis ça marche parfaitement !



Oui. Et alors que la nouvelle barre me plaisait beaucoup (avec la date au milieu de l'écran), j'ai essayé un préréglage qui est revenu avec ce que j'avais avant. Par exemple aujourd'hui, je n'ai de vue que sur le prochain jour (le 31, le dernier du mois) sans voir la suite). Bref.... Et toujours pas d'accès aux préférences! :rateau:


Quand j'aurai un moment (et quelques poils de moins dans la main :sleep:  ), j'essaierai de trouver la plist ou carrément de le deleter pour le réinstaller....


----------



## Scalounet (30 Mars 2011)

mouai bizarre ça ! 

Dans les préréglages tu as accès aux nouveaux styles tels que le vertical par exemple (qui ne reprend pas le mois complet, mais les jours avant et après) 
Mais cela permet aussi par exemple de revenir a celui par défaut.  
En passant a celui par défaut, je pouvais accéder au menu préférences alors qu'avec le minimalist tel qu'il s'affichait, je ne pouvais pas...!

Mais bon, tout est redevenu normal


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2011)

Magnifique Scalounet .


----------



## Scalounet (30 Mars 2011)

Merci C0rentin


----------



## Kriquet (31 Mars 2011)

http://img203.imageshack.us/i/screenko.png/


----------



## wath68 (31 Mars 2011)

Je m'essaye au bois ...




Le fond ici : http://jaycustom.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d1q66as

Edit (23h24) : Je m'essaye au bois ... et je ne m'y fais pas


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mars 2011)

Super chouette ce desk 
T'as un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## wath68 (31 Mars 2011)

Merci.

ha oui zut, j'ai oublié le lien.
Je le rajoute.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2011)

Sympa Wath .


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Avril 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> ha oui zut, j'ai oublié le lien.
> Je le rajoute.


Merci, je le trouve vraiment canon. 
Il va falloir que je me motive à faire un nouveau desk.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2011)

http://img405.imageshack.us/i/bureauvirtuelavril.jpg/

Mon bureau virtuel d'avril


----------



## wath68 (2 Avril 2011)

Le fond : Cement by Aquaking, sur DeviantArt

Bon week-end à tous.


----------



## link.javaux (2 Avril 2011)

mon dernier en date


----------



## michio (2 Avril 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> mon dernier en date


J'aime bien le Dock, mais j'avoue que les fonds trop vifs me piquent les yeux (avis tout personnel).
Tu ne peux pas mettre la barre d'outil dans le même ton que le Dock ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h57 ----------




Jmichel33 a dit:


> http://img405.imageshack.us/i/bureauvirtuelavril.jpg/
> 
> Mon bureau virtuel d'avril


Apaisant...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h58 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Le fond : Cement by Aquaking, sur DeviantArt
> 
> Bon week-end à tous.


Classe, encore une fois


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> mon dernier en date



J'aime beaucoup.... ! Bravo


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2011)

+1 sublime Link !


----------



## GrInGoo (4 Avril 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> mon dernier en date



 Superbe


----------



## link.javaux (4 Avril 2011)

merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

http://img860.imageshack.us/img860/7812/capturedcran20110405080.png

Fond, dock et icônes "Summer Collection"
Barre de menus noire Aqua Extrême


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2011)

Pas mal du tout, faut aimer le vert aussi .


----------



## Zibiolo (5 Avril 2011)

La cohérence, y a que ça de vrai. Après, le reste, c'est une affaire de goût mais on ne peut pas dénier l'intérêt esthétique du desk! Et un CdB tiens!


----------



## cooltofchris (5 Avril 2011)

de biens belles choses encore 
link;javaux c est propore 
peu de changements pour moi 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Ralph_ (5 Avril 2011)

superbe chris!!


----------



## michio (5 Avril 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> http://img860.imageshack.us/img860/7812/capturedcran20110405080.png
> 
> Fond, dock et icônes "Summer Collection"
> Barre de menus noire Aqua Extrême


Sympa


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

Joli Chris .


----------



## wath68 (6 Avril 2011)

Très beaucoup vraiment jolis, Kriquet, Link, Jmichel33 et ChristofCool.

Un ancien fond, que tout compte fait j'aime beaucoup, même si ça fait "windows" 




Et j'aime beaucoup le reflet sur l'horloge.
Vive Bill Gates


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Avril 2011)

merci 
wath


----------



## Scalounet (6 Avril 2011)

C'est dur de rivaliser avec vous les mecs !! 



Je reste dans le simple !


----------



## wath68 (6 Avril 2011)

Ouais ouais ouais, fais pas genre (j'ai jamais compris cette expression et je ne suis pas certain qu'il fallait la placer ici)

 C'est splendide


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

Joli les deux derniers, bravo .


----------



## Scalounet (6 Avril 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ouais ouais ouais, fais pas genre (j'ai jamais compris cette expression et je ne suis pas certain qu'il fallait la placer ici)
> 
> C'est splendide




, si si ! elle est bien placée. 

Mais merci vous deux !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2011)




----------



## michio (6 Avril 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Je reste dans le simple !


Simplement Superbe !


----------



## Calderan (7 Avril 2011)

Après une longue absence pour cause de travail sur windaube, j'ai repris le droit chemin :


----------



## michio (7 Avril 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Après une longue absence pour cause de travail sur windaube, j'ai repris le droit chemin :


Tu as fait tombé ta pomme ! Elle est cassée :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)

Pas trop fan du fond pour le coup mais le reste j'aime bien .


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Après une longue absence pour cause de travail sur windaube, j'ai repris le droit chemin :



J'aime bien 
Tout est en synergie, c'est canon


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (7 Avril 2011)

Sympa Calderan et etienne 

J'ai décidé de faire encore plus simple ! 

Wall réalisé par mes soins ! (bon, en même temps, c'est pas compliqué a faire, je vous l'accorde)


----------



## wath68 (7 Avril 2011)

WOW l'Alinéa ... excellent, j'adore, je kiffe.

Tu partages, s'te plaît ?


----------



## Calderan (7 Avril 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Sympa Calderan et etienne
> 
> J'ai décidé de faire encore plus simple !
> 
> Wall réalisé par mes soins ! (bon, en même temps, c'est pas compliqué a faire, je vous l'accorde)



!!! superbe !!!


----------



## Scalounet (7 Avril 2011)

Merci messieurs !  

alors, celui d'origine... 




celui que j'ai modifié (sans la coupure) !


----------



## cooltofchris (7 Avril 2011)

au top cette page 
mention spéciale pour scalounet pour alinea for remember


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Avril 2011)

Génial Scalounet


----------



## michio (7 Avril 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Génial Scalounet


Je relance de 10


----------



## gabou009 (8 Avril 2011)

Est-ce que je pourrais savoir où trouver de beau docks?!


----------



## Calderan (8 Avril 2011)

gabou009 a dit:


> Est-ce que je pourrais savoir où trouver de beau docks?!


http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/macutilities/docks/
http://www.iconpaper.org/category/mac/docks/

Voilà les deux sites que j'utilise le plus, mais il y en a plein d'autres.
Si tu fais une recherche sur le forum ou dans google, tu devrais trouver ton bonheur.


----------



## Scalounet (8 Avril 2011)

Merci pour vos appréciations messieurs !


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Avril 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Très réussi !
Un lien pour le wall et le dock ? 

Merci


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Avril 2011)

Merci 

Voila donc le wall et le dock 
Il me reste pas mal d'icones du système encore à modifier.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Je trouve cela très réussi , et je vois bien un thème Aqua extreme aller avec ton dock 

http://www.maxthemes.com/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2011)

Très joli GrInGoo :love:.


----------



## wath68 (9 Avril 2011)

Chplendide 
(oui c'est mal-élevé de parler la bouche pleine, je sais)


----------



## michio (9 Avril 2011)

Yé comprend pas, cé né pas dé flores dé café...

Il est trop fort ce Gringo :rateau:

Splendide


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Avril 2011)

Merci à tous


----------



## cooltofchris (11 Avril 2011)

joli gringoo
je relance un petit de vacances


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Calderan (12 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> joli gringoo
> je relance un petit de vacances
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


j'aime beaucoup, superbe


----------



## GrInGoo (12 Avril 2011)

Chic & sobre comme j'aime


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2011)

Sublime Chris .


----------



## Zibiolo (12 Avril 2011)

Superbe!

Quel thème utilises-tu pour Adium? Et comment fais-tu pour que Google soit ainsi? J'aime beaucoup


----------



## Calderan (12 Avril 2011)

Zibiolo a dit:


> Superbe!
> 
> Quel thème utilises-tu pour Adium? Et comment fais-tu pour que Google soit ainsi? J'aime beaucoup


pour google, l'adresse est dans le screenshot : http://go.frenchlabs.net/


----------



## cooltofchris (12 Avril 2011)

merci à vous 
pour adium c est hudchat


----------



## michio (12 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> joli gringoo
> je relance un petit de vacances
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


 Classe !


----------



## edberg (13 Avril 2011)

bon le fond d'ecran tourne de temps en temps et les icones du dock que je trouve splendides n'existent pas pour tous les softs que je voudrais mais bon je trouve le résultat sympa :rateau:


----------



## Calderan (13 Avril 2011)

edberg a dit:


> bon le fond d'ecran tourne de temps en temps et les icones du dock que je trouve splendides n'existent pas pour tous les softs que je voudrais mais bon je trouve le résultat sympa :rateau:


J'aime beaucoup les icônes, tu peux les partager?
Et qu'est ce que tu as utilisé pour avoir la date en blanc?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

Très joli Edberg .


----------



## GEREM57 (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous, je suis  nouveau sur Mac, et voici donc mes premiers essais de "_customisation_" :


----------



## Calderan (13 Avril 2011)

GEREM57 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, je suis  nouveau sur Mac, et voici donc mes premiers essais de "_customisation_" :


très sympa pour un premier, très cohérent


----------



## wath68 (13 Avril 2011)

Oui, bravo, j'aime beaucoup.

Juste un petit truc, je trouve que le ruban bleu est de trop.


----------



## GEREM57 (13 Avril 2011)

Merci a vous, pour le ruban je suis en train de travailler sur une version plus " grunge " pour être plus dans l'ambiance générale !


----------



## edberg (13 Avril 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup les icônes, tu peux les partager?
> Et qu'est ce que tu as utilisé pour avoir la date en blanc?



Pour les icônes c'est par là (vous trouverez plusieurs packs, bcp d'icônes mais pas beaucoup pour mac), l'auteur accepte les demandes, je lui ai envoyé mais je sais pas trop si j'aurai une réponse :
http://azuresol.deviantart.com/


Pour l'heure et la date en blanc (gris pale en fait comme le reste de la barre) j'ai trouvé une toute petite appli simple efficace qui fait juste ce qu'on lui demande et configurable sur les formats et les couleurs :
http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/13297/wclock


----------



## Calderan (13 Avril 2011)

edberg a dit:


> Pour les icônes c'est par là (vous trouverez plusieurs packs, bcp d'icônes mais pas beaucoup pour mac), l'auteur accepte les demandes, je lui ai envoyé mais je sais pas trop si j'aurai une réponse :
> http://azuresol.deviantart.com/
> 
> 
> ...


merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

Magnifique GEREM57.


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Avril 2011)

super beau les 2 derniers


----------



## GEREM57 (13 Avril 2011)

Merci à vous !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

Monk va me manquer .


----------



## wath68 (13 Avril 2011)

Moi plutôt Natalie :love:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2011)

Je préférais Sharona .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2011)

Sympa Etienne .


----------



## cooltofchris (14 Avril 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## shenrone (14 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


Tu pourrais partager la ou les icones de disque dur stp?
Merci


----------



## cooltofchris (14 Avril 2011)

shenrone c est là


----------



## Calderan (15 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


Superbe


----------



## shenrone (15 Avril 2011)

Merci


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



D'où vient ton dock svp ?


----------



## cooltofchris (15 Avril 2011)

Christophe c est ici


----------



## edberg (15 Avril 2011)

avec un peu de geektool dedans


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Christophe c est ici


Merci


----------



## numsix (15 Avril 2011)

*Ceci est quand même un mac ...*


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2011)

Menteur , c'est Linux   .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Avril 2011)

Très très joli .


----------



## numsix (15 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Menteur , c'est Linux   .



non non, c'est sous os x !


----------



## kobeval (16 Avril 2011)

wath68 a dit:


>



Wath aurais-tu un lien pour ton icone mail? J'ai cherché et celui qui s'en rapproche le plus est celui-ci mais sans le contenu à l'intérieur.
http://kyo-tux.deviantart.com/art/Inbox-185497621?offset=0#comments

Merci.


----------



## wath68 (16 Avril 2011)

Regarde sur cette page : http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16779389&p=558


----------



## kobeval (16 Avril 2011)

merci pour ta réponse !


----------



## cooltofchris (17 Avril 2011)

un beau dimanche pour tous !!!


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (18 Avril 2011)

... et une bonne semaine à toi, euh C-3PO des années 20 




Le fond : Ready to Draw by Jaxxon


----------



## kobeval (18 Avril 2011)

sympa le wall.

Changement radical pour mon dock.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (18 Avril 2011)

Ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas retenté la custo mais là, inspiration du matin en parcourant les pages de ce fil (ce qui veut en gros dire que j'ai truandé des éléments un peu partout, on est bien d'accord... )

Changement radical et alourdissement du dock maximal mais bon...





Faut que je trouve des icônes qui vont avec sans faire trop noir, si vous en connaissez..


----------



## Nyokki (18 Avril 2011)

Voila mon nouveau desk la perso n'aura pas tardé sur mon nouveau jouet


----------



## kobeval (18 Avril 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Faut que je trouve des icônes qui vont avec sans faire trop noir, si vous en connaissez..



petite sélection d'icônes noires/gris si ça peut être utile

http://www.mediafire.com/?5baczvu8pyaj1n1


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (19 Avril 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> petite sélection d'icônes noires/gris si ça peut être utile
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/?5baczvu8pyaj1n1



Nickel ça  merci beaucoup


----------



## Calderan (19 Avril 2011)

Nyokki a dit:


> Voila mon nouveau desk la perso n'aura pas tardé sur mon nouveau jouet


je suis fan, j'adore  malgré le côté un peu sombre.

Et bravo aux autres aussi, j'ai l'impression que vos desktop sont chaque fois un peu plus beaux.


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Avril 2011)

Très sympa Greenpapy et Nyokki


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2011)

Le dernier bureau





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

J'aime beaucoup :love:.


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Avril 2011)

Superbe Jean michel ! 
Ce bokeh sur le fond d'écran :love:
Un lien pour le wallpaper ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2011)

Voici le lien de "summerfield"

http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...Jsga67PTXDA&page=1&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


----------



## cooltofchris (20 Avril 2011)

très sympa les derniers.
Une belle semaine en perspective.


----------



## wath68 (20 Avril 2011)

_"I'm afraid.
I'm afraid, Dave.
Dave, my mind is going.
I can feel it. I can feel it.
My mind is going."_


----------



## Calderan (21 Avril 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> _"I'm afraid.
> I'm afraid, Dave.
> Dave, my mind is going.
> I can feel it. I can feel it.
> My mind is going."_


Une fois de plus ... j'adore


----------



## wath68 (21 Avril 2011)

Merci


----------



## michio (21 Avril 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Une fois de plus ... j'adore


Moi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)

+1


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2011)

Wath, sublime !


----------



## maiwen (21 Avril 2011)




----------



## GrInGoo (22 Avril 2011)

Sympa


----------



## Anonyme (22 Avril 2011)

+ 1
j'aime particulièrement le dock et ses icônes...


----------



## Calderan (22 Avril 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> + 1
> j'aime particulièrement le dock et ses icônes...


Les deux sont jolis, mais par contre je trouve que les icônes sont typiquement 2D et qu'elles ne sont pas super avec un dock 3D
Mais bon, le principal c'est que ce soit joli


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Avril 2011)

Maiwen très joli 
un de circonstance pour moi 
bon week end à tous


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Maiwen très joli
> un de circonstance pour moi
> bon week end à tous
> 
> ...



D'où vient on dock SVP ?


----------



## Scalounet (22 Avril 2011)

Bravo les gars pour vos réalisations ! 



Mon petit dernier ! (un peu sombre, mais rend très bien avec le MBB)


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Avril 2011)

Christophe
pour le dock c est là


----------



## Christophe31 (22 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Christophe
> pour le dock c est là





Merci !


----------



## F118I4 (22 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Christophe
> pour le dock c est là


l' icone Adium du dock est super, y a moyen de l' avoir? Merci


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Avril 2011)

F118I4 a dit:


> l' icone Adium du dock est super, y a moyen de l' avoir? Merci


est ce celui ci


----------



## F118I4 (23 Avril 2011)

Oui merci! je ne peux pas te rebouler maintenant!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2011)

Si vous préférez le café aux ufs en chocolat....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

@ cooltofchris : Merci pour le dock.... ;-)


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Avril 2011)

Superbe ! :love:


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Avril 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2011)

Je préférais avec le dock en bois .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2011)

Il ne peut pas vu que c'est la version 2D, joli vos derniers .


----------



## GrInGoo (24 Avril 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je préférais avec le dock en bois .



Superbe le tiens 
En bois ça donne ça


----------



## UnAm (24 Avril 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Voici le lien de "summerfield"
> 
> http://www.google.fr/imgres?imgurl=...Jsga67PTXDA&page=1&ndsp=32&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0



Excellent ce wall, merci pour le lien!


----------



## wath68 (25 Avril 2011)

Splendides ceux de la page précédente.

Un nouveau pour moi, après réinstallation complète du système.
Rien de bien transcendant.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2011)

J'aime beaucoup .


----------



## cooltofchris (25 Avril 2011)

superbe encore les derniers 
week end prolongé= modification 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris, le fond me plait moins (mais c'est mon goût personnel) que celui d'avant (l'oeuf). Par contre peux-tu me dire où tu as trouvé tes icônes pour celui-ci et pour celui d'avant, merci d'avance.


----------



## spawn064 (26 Avril 2011)

cooltofchris tu peux me dire comment tu fais pour avoir le calendrier sur le coté et la petite fenetre itunes dedans?

merci !

J'aime bien ton thème


----------



## wath68 (26 Avril 2011)

Je me permet de répondre.

Le calendrier c'est DateLine.
La bande sombre c'est soit du GeekTool, ou soit rajouté directement sur le fond d'écran (avec Photoshop ou autres).

Pour iTunes, c'est soit Bowtie (un contrôleur pour iTunes),
soit Ecoute (une application qui utilise la bibliothèque d'iTunes, sans que celui-ci ne soit ouvert).
Le thème c'est Harken de Olivier Garcia ... mon préféré, le seul que j'utilise.


----------



## spawn064 (26 Avril 2011)

Merci beacoup pour ta réponse !!


----------



## cooltofchris (26 Avril 2011)

Merci wath,pas eu le temps de répondre avant.geektool bande noire et heure ....
Je suis revenu à bowtie à contre coeur mais ecoute est encore plantogène .Dés que tu deplace un dossier de la librairie il execute des syncros très longues puis plante .De plus je trouve la qualité sonore moindre (j utilise srs iwow dans itunes qui améliore bien la qualité)
Christophe pour les icones la plupart viennent de deviant art d autres de ci de là si tu le souhaites donnes le détail en pm de ceux que tu souhaites je te ferais un pack


----------



## Scalounet (26 Avril 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2011)

C'est pas mal, mais j'ai pas tout ou t'arrives à escamoter la barre de menu ? Si oui, comment fais tu ?


----------



## Scalounet (26 Avril 2011)

Merci, 

Tu as bien tout, pour la menubar, j'utilise MagicMenubar qui permet de procéder comme avec le dock !


----------



## Christophe31 (26 Avril 2011)

Tu le trouves où car j'ai beau taper magicmenubar dans Gogole, rien n'arrive.


----------



## GrInGoo (26 Avril 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Tu le trouves où car j'ai beau taper magicmenubar dans Gogole, rien n'arrive.



La recherche, le premier site, le premier lien


----------



## Somchay (27 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

voilà les miens, façon "cartoon" avec des fonds d'écran différents suivant les spaces (pas tous postés). Pour ceux qui connaissent (David Lanham), ça date un peu mais ça me plait bien donc pourquoi changer...


----------



## Calderan (27 Avril 2011)

Je ne suis pas super fan du style cartoon, mais c'est très cohérent. L'ensemble est superbe.

Très beau tout ça, félicitations à tous.


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Avril 2011)

Bien équilibré, j'aime bien. 
Par contre, comment fais tu pour associer à chaque Space un fond d'écran différent ? :mouais:


----------



## Somchay (27 Avril 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Par contre, comment fais tu pour associer à chaque Space un fond d'écran différent ? :mouais:



Une petite appli bien sympa : hyperspaces


----------



## wath68 (27 Avril 2011)

Le fond : wallbase.cc/wallpaper/849616


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2011)

Comme d'habitude magnifique wath, dis moi je recherche l'icône de mail que tu utilises où puis-je la trouver ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Fìx (28 Avril 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Le fond : wallbase.cc/wallpaper/849616



Bah où qu'elles sont tes étagères en toc?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Bah où qu'elles sont tes étagères en toc?



Chez IKEA   .


----------



## wath68 (28 Avril 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Bah où qu'elles sont tes étagères en toc?


 Ben tu avais raison dans l'autre fil, à propos de la texture qui n'était pas top.
J'ai fais l'essai et il n'était pas du tout concluant.

Désolé de t'avoir fais bosser pour rien 

@ Christophe31, pour l'icône Mail, je n'ai pas de lien sous la main, mais je l'ai posté il n'y à pas très longtemps, soit ici ou dans les coups de coeur ou "vous recherchez quelque chose...".

Si je trouve le lien avant toi, j'édite.

Edit : Page 712


----------



## kobeval (28 Avril 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Regarde sur cette page : http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16779389&p=558




le lien de l'icone mail que j'avais demandé également il y a peu de temps.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Avril 2011)

Merci à tous les 2  !


----------



## Ralph_ (28 Avril 2011)

joli mais j'adhere pas a la corbeille a la windows


----------



## wath68 (28 Avril 2011)

Pareil 

Merci.

En fait je cherche à mettre le Finder à gauche, mais je ne trouve pas le fichier avec l'icône modifiée, seulement l'original dans Système/Core Services.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

Version ultra marine





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## spawn064 (29 Avril 2011)

pas mal ! 

tu peux me dire où tu as trouvé l'icône mail ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

Je ne sais plus, cela fait un petit moment qu'elle figure dans ma bibliothèque CandyBar

Voici le fichier en jpg

http://forums.macg.co/attachment.php?attachmentid=57392&stc=1&d=1304084197


----------



## spawn064 (29 Avril 2011)

merci !!!


----------



## kobeval (29 Avril 2011)

Sympa le desk, JM une chance d'avoir un lien pour ton icône aperture (à côté de PS)?

merci d'avance!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

Pour iPhoto c'est une image d'un Leica M9 détouré sous Aperçu et intégré à CandyBar, pour Aperture c'est une image d'une optique Canon, détourée également et intégrée à CandyBar également.
Je peux t'envoyer les fichiers si cela t'intéresse...

;-)


----------



## Fìx (29 Avril 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je ne sais plus, cela fait un petit moment qu'elle figure dans ma bibliothèque CandyBar
> 
> Voici le fichier en jpg
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/attachment.php?attachmentid=57392&stc=1&d=1304084197



En .jpg..... le pauvre! :rateau:

Pour rappel (quand on a plus l'original) :


*cmd+i* sur l'icône de l'appli
*cmd+c* sur l'icône en haut à gauche de la fenêtre d'info
Ouvrir Aperçu.app
*cmd+n*
Enregistrer sous : "image.png"... ou mieux "image.icns"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2011)

Oui, mais le format .icns n'existe pas - a priori - dans ceux proposés dans le téléchargement des pièces jointe de ce site.....
:mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## Fìx (29 Avril 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Oui, mais le format .icns n'existe pas - a priori - dans ceux proposés dans le téléchargement des pièces jointe de ce site.....
> :mouais::mouais::mouais:



Exact. 


Mais le format .zip, si!


----------



## wath68 (29 Avril 2011)

Et comme ça ?


----------



## kobeval (29 Avril 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Pour iPhoto c'est une image d'un Leica M9 détouré sous Aperçu et intégré à CandyBar, pour Aperture c'est une image d'une optique Canon, détourée également et intégrée à CandyBar également.
> Je peux t'envoyer les fichiers si cela t'intéresse...
> 
> ;-)



Ce serait parfait!!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2011)

Jolis vos derniers screens :love:.


----------



## spawn064 (30 Avril 2011)

J'ai vu sur plusieurs screenshots, des fagnons ou pomme de plusieurs couleurs, a la place de la "pomme" en haut a gauche de l'écran.

Comment faites vous pour le modifier, et où trouver ces images?


----------



## wath68 (30 Avril 2011)

Il faut ThemePark.
Regarde ici : http://forums.macg.co/7495282-post16.html


----------



## spawn064 (30 Avril 2011)

Merci pour ce tuto !


----------



## wath68 (1 Mai 2011)

Fond d'écran by Ether (DeviantArt)


----------



## cooltofchris (1 Mai 2011)

jolis en core les derniers.
j ai une question dont je ne trouve pas de réponse même après recherche.
j aimerais garder un dock 3D mais virer l effet miroir .J ai trouvé pour la 2d mais là je bloque.
j ai un dock que j ai modifié mais il me laisse des traces sur les cotés grrrr 
si une âme sensible a une soluce


----------



## wath68 (1 Mai 2011)

Pour le reflet, cela dépend de l'opacité de la couleur du Dock, non ?
Je pense que si par exemple tu choisis une couleur 100% opaque il n'y aura pas de reflet.


----------



## cooltofchris (1 Mai 2011)

un exemple sera plus parlant 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
Merci de ton attention 
j ai envie d un super dock qui vole mais sans les taches autour


----------



## wath68 (1 Mai 2011)

Pour cacher les reflets, mets une ombre sous le dock, comme ici : http://kizzou.deviantart.com/art/April-Week-2-82093166?q=gallery:kizzou/3035586&qo=11

Pour les taches autour, c'est les fenêtres ouvertes qui se reflètent si elles sont trop près du dock.
Aucune idée de comment remédier à ça.


----------



## cooltofchris (1 Mai 2011)

je me doutais bien et pour la suite je crois ne pas avoir le niveau 
en espérant que quelqu un puisse créer quelque chose dans le style 
i y a side7 qui vient de faire un desk de fou
je te remercie si j avance dans ma galère j en ferais profiter tout le monde


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Joli joli :love:.


----------



## cooltofchris (1 Mai 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Joli joli :love:.


c est clair mais c est pas de moi 
il a un un de ces niveaux le gars 
http://side-7.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## KimJongHyun (1 Mai 2011)

Salut, 

Vraiment classe celui de Side7, il est sobre et ordonné, en admiration, merci de ta trouvaille cooltofchris  J'apporte ma petite contribution pour le fun, j'ai fait au plus simple pour la menu bar tout est incrustés dans le wallpaper :rose:


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Très réussi Christophe .


----------



## wath68 (1 Mai 2011)

Splendide


----------



## KimJongHyun (1 Mai 2011)

Vraiment superbe Christophe31


----------



## Christophe31 (1 Mai 2011)

Merci à tous.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

Très chouette Christophe.

Quant à moi, je reprends des chemins plus classiques, avec l'excellentissime side 7 nommé plus haut.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tonrain (1 Mai 2011)

Recherche de la fonction suppression...

Pas grave


----------



## cooltofchris (1 Mai 2011)

superbe page;il y du beau .
le mien sans mon dock qui vole 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Christophe31 (2 Mai 2011)

Superbe !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mai 2011)

Superbe Cooltofchris !


----------



## F118I4 (2 Mai 2011)

wath68 a dit:


>


On peut avoir un lien pour Simple Glass? merci


----------



## wath68 (2 Mai 2011)

Un lien http://delta909.deviantart.com/art/SimpleGlass-190298607


----------



## cooltofchris (2 Mai 2011)

merci à vous 
j ai changé la police mais j aimerais trouvé une plus fine pour la barre de menu 
j ai eu un tuto super simple mais la barre de menu n  a pas changé 
j ai vu un tuto  ici mais un peu compliqué et avec un logiciel super cher si quelqu un a une idée ou un lien magique simple :love:


----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> j ai envie d un super dock qui vole mais sans les taches autour



Un dock suspendu c'est encore mieux


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mai 2011)

Très joli mon Wathou .


----------



## Scalounet (3 Mai 2011)

Très original ce dock


----------



## wath68 (3 Mai 2011)

Merci les gens


----------



## cooltofchris (3 Mai 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci les gens


C est un scandale wath j en veux qui vole moi  trop facile en suspendu :rateau:
comment as tu fait je crois que t es tombé dans dragthing mais comment fais tu pour rajouter le dock dans ce programme ? un tuto stp 
t as déchiré suis jaloux


----------



## KimJongHyun (4 Mai 2011)

Wath68... Juste énorme  Le dock suspendu donne superbement bien, je pensais pas :mouais: Et je suis du même avis je veux bien un tuto pour les applications hors du dock sur le coté  Encore une fois, magnifique


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2011)

Très original ce dock ! Bravo c'est du super boulot...

Peut-être pourrais-tu améliorer le style de cette étagère Ikéa !!!! lol

Par exemple en t'inspirant de ce thème  :

http://mclovin-irish.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=24#/d2ofokh


----------



## wath68 (4 Mai 2011)

Merci à vous.

Le Dock est à part, une simple image GeekTool, combiné à une palette transparente DragThing

Edit : Je complète le message ci-dessus ... il était un peu tôt et j'ai oublié quelques trucs:

Pour le dock, l'image je l'ai trouvé en tapant   shelf.png   dans Google images.
Je ne me suis pas trop cassé la tête, j'ai pris une des premières de la liste.

Le mini dock à gauche c'est une palette-tiroir Dragthing transparente, avec les icônes Flurry.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Icônes Flurry
Dock Mirage
Red Gibbon pour le Menu Pomme
Thème Nuala Graphite
Météo Weather+ et le temps est ensoleillé sur Lacanau !


----------



## Selthis (5 Mai 2011)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je préférais avec le dock en bois .



Je voudrais bien un lien vers le Wallpa si possible (avec un train de retard )
Merci


----------



## KimJongHyun (5 Mai 2011)

JMichel33 superbe, manque plus que le coefficient des marées dans ta météo pour le surf et c'est parfait  Peut être même une SpotCam des plages de la commune


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Merci !

;-)


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2011)

Selthis a dit:


> Je voudrais bien un lien vers le Wallpa si possible (avec un train de retard )
> Merci



J'essaie de le retrouver sur le oueb , et au pire des cas , tu auras un Mp .


----------



## Sodapop Curtis (6 Mai 2011)

Voici mon premier bureau personnalisé de A à Z (avec un petit coup de pouce de l'un d'entre vous  ), spécial "belle saison" :

Voir la pièce jointe 58122


----------



## KimJongHyun (6 Mai 2011)

Super cohérent, j'aime bien  Pas trop dur par contre de reconnaître les applications ?


----------



## cooltofchris (7 Mai 2011)

sodapop bravo 
le mien du jour 
bon week end  à tous 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2011)

quel wallpaper ! Superbe photographie !

Bravo à toi pour ce desk magnifique....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h53 ----------




KimJongHyun a dit:


> Super cohérent, j'aime bien  Pas trop dur par contre de reconnaître les applications ?



Le finder est à tribord et la poubelle est à babord !!!


----------



## KimJongHyun (8 Mai 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Un dock suspendu c'est encore mieux



Bonsoir tous le monde,

Je vais surement passé pour un noob mais comment fait on pour afficher le nombre de mail ou autre nombre de document pour les applications comme sur celle de Wath68. En faite j'aimerais pouvoir l'appliquer à la corbeille par exemple, c'est possible ? Question stupide surement :rose: Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (8 Mai 2011)

DragThing


----------



## KimJongHyun (8 Mai 2011)

Merci de ta rapide réponse Wath ! Mais un peu dur à utilisé, je veux juste dire que du coup on est obligé d'avoir deux dock automatiquement ?


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2011)

KimJongHyun a dit:


> Merci de ta rapide réponse Wath ! Mais un peu dur à utilisé, je veux juste dire que du coup on est obligé d'avoir deux dock automatiquement ?



Non ça n'est pas obligé, tu peux rajouter ou enlever les colonnes comme bon te semble.


----------



## wath68 (8 Mai 2011)

Tu peux aussi placer la corbeille sur le bureau, à la "Windows" comme on me l'a fait remarqué.

Alors, est-ce que ça vaut le coup de s'offrir DragThing juste pour avoir une petite pastille sur la corbeille, c'est à toi de voir.


----------



## Scalounet (8 Mai 2011)

d'autant plus qu'il y a la possibilité d'avoir des corbeilles originales en utilisant yahoo!widgets par exemple !


----------



## kobeval (8 Mai 2011)

une pierre deux coups,

le précédent...





... et l'actuel


----------



## link.javaux (8 Mai 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> sodapop bravo
> le mien du jour
> bon week end  à tous
> [UL="https://skitch.com/christof/r6rni/capture-decran-2011-05-07-a-10.54.05"]https://img.skitch.com/20110507-e629ky3nknf776mhnmd4rf8a3b.preview.jpg[/IG][/RL][URL="https://skitch.com/christof/r6rni/capture-decran-2011-05-07-a-10.54.05"]Click for large view[/RL] - [COLOR=#A7A7A7]Uploaded with [UL="http://skitch.com"]Skitch[/URL][/COLOR][/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Mai 2011)

link
voilà


----------



## Ralph_ (8 Mai 2011)

@Kobeval : j'aime bien, très cohérent.

Le mien, fortement inspiré par Wath bien que sans dragthing (2 dock, c'est too much a mon gout. Mon fond d'écran est indéniablement un de mes préféré, ce n'est effectivement pas la première fois qu'il est la! J'aime bien le dock à droite, ça permet de gagner de la hauteur dans les applications, alors que la largeur, on n'en a pas forcément besoin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2011)

Je passe moins ces derniers temps mais je tenais à dire que vous postez des jolis desks , ça fait plaisir à voir.


----------



## Scalounet (9 Mai 2011)

Ralph_ a dit:


> @Kobeval : j'aime bien, très cohérent.
> 
> Le mien, fortement inspiré par Wath bien que sans dragthing (2 dock, c'est too much a mon gout. Mon fond d'écran est indéniablement un de mes préféré, ce n'est effectivement pas la première fois qu'il est la! J'aime bien le dock à droite, ça permet de gagner de la hauteur dans les applications, alors que la largeur, on n'en a pas forcément besoin



J'aime bien  c'est dans mon style également ! 

Quand au fait de gagner de la place sur ton écran, pourquoi n'actives-tu pas le masquage du dock, au moins, là tu gagnes sur l'ensemble de l'écran ! 

J'arrive pas a laisser le dock non masqué moi !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2011)

+1
Effectivement comme toi, je n'ai jamais activé le masquage automatique du doc !

En revanche, je le réduis à l'essentiel et je me sers de la barre latérale du Finder (où on peut mettre tout ce qu'on veut) et d'xMenu pour lancer d'autres applications - généralement les utilitaires - à partir de la barre des menus.

Depuis l'apparition du Dock dans Mac OS avec ses constantes améliorations, difficile de ne pas reconnaître ses qualités et de lui trouver des défauts.

Je suis donc partisan de répartir les choses entre le dock, la barre latérale du Finder et la barre des menus pour lancer applications, dossiers, fichiers, favoris.

La barre latérale me semble être largement méconnue, et en particulier les dossiers "SMART" qui permettent de regrouper, par exemple, tous les documents d'un certain type : images, PDF, Présentations, doc Word, doc Excel....

Si pour moi, la "customisation" répond à une préoccupation esthétique, elle doit aussi intégrer la préoccupation de l'ergonomie....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------

En hommage à Adobe Live





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KimJongHyun (9 Mai 2011)

J'ai pas la suite Adobe Live mais j'aime :love:


----------



## Rom59 (9 Mai 2011)

Salut

Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à récupérer le wallpaper du phare ? 
Dispo normalement ici, mais le lien pour le wall seul parait mort.


@ +


----------



## Scalounet (9 Mai 2011)

Rom59 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à récupérer le wallpaper du phare ?
> Dispo normalement ici, mais le lien pour le wall seul parait mort.
> ...



j'ai pourtant cliqué sur le lien et ça fonctionne ! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skoov/4335583038/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## cooltofchris (9 Mai 2011)

Rom59 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un arrive à récupérer le wallpaper du phare ?
> Dispo normalement ici, mais le lien pour le wall seul parait mort.
> ...


le lien de side7 retravaillé


----------



## Rom59 (9 Mai 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> j'ai pourtant cliqué sur le lien et ça fonctionne !
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/skoov/4335583038/sizes/l/in/photostream/



Merci, mais je voudrais la version retouché, la version longue.

merci quand même 


EDIT : Merci beaucoup cooltofchris


----------



## Ralph_ (9 Mai 2011)

j'aime pas attendre que le dock apparaisse.

Ou le voir sortir alors que je ne veux pas 

si je veux une autre app, ctrl+espace et je la lance


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2011)

Tu as aussi le bonjour d'Alfred !!!!!! lol

qui installé 

ALT+Espace sert de lanceur (un peu mieux que Spotlight d'ailleurs !)


----------



## Ralph_ (9 Mai 2011)

bah je n'ai jamais vu la différence en fait...pour moi, spotlight me suffit


----------



## wath68 (11 Mai 2011)




----------



## drBmk (13 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir tout le monde 

Un Bureau très à gauche pour moi ;p








Bon Week end à tous !


----------



## Ez3kiel (14 Mai 2011)

Mes bureaux en dual screen:


----------



## cooltofchris (14 Mai 2011)

Le new du week-end


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (14 Mai 2011)

Hello 

Pas mal du tout vos screens


----------



## kobeval (14 Mai 2011)

Quelques modifs


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Mai 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> Quelques modifs



Très jolie bravo !


----------



## KimJongHyun (14 Mai 2011)

cooltofchris j'adore  C'est quoi le logo à la place de ta pomme si c'est pas trop indiscret ?


----------



## redsquare (14 Mai 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> +1
> Effectivement comme toi, je n'ai jamais activé le masquage automatique du doc !
> 
> En revanche, je le réduis à l'essentiel et je me sers de la barre latérale du Finder (où on peut mettre tout ce qu'on veut) et d'xMenu pour lancer d'autres applications - généralement les utilitaires - à partir de la barre des menus.
> ...



Très sympa le wall !

Tu peux me le passer ?

Ma femme te remerciera, en tout bien tout honneur, évidemment !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2011)

En fait  c'est une image bidouillée tirée du site d'Adobe où j'ai gommé le texte !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h56 ----------

Voici le lien

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/852/adobelivelogoshd.jpg/


----------



## cooltofchris (15 Mai 2011)

KimJongHyun a dit:


> cooltofchris j'adore  C'est quoi le logo à la place de ta pomme si c'est pas trop indiscret ?


j ai donné le lien quelques pages avant ,regardes.Cela vient du pack devine inspiré par token 
et gaia
voilà le lien


----------



## gabou009 (15 Mai 2011)

Un lien pour le dock suspendu?! Je l'adore!


----------



## KimJongHyun (15 Mai 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> j ai donné le lien quelques pages avant ,regardes.Cela vient du pack devine inspiré par token
> et gaia
> voilà le lien



Désolé, j'aurais dû fouillé quelques pages en arrière, c'est vrai...  Je te remercie du lien en tous cas


----------



## Calderan (15 Mai 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Le new du week-end
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


J'adore  
Un petit lien pour le wall?


----------



## cooltofchris (15 Mai 2011)

calderan voilà
merci


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2011)

Après le noir, le vert, le bleu, voici le pourpre





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

bon week-end à tous


----------



## redsquare (15 Mai 2011)

Très beau, Calderan !

Merci beaucoup Jean-Michel pour le fond Adobe Live !

Est ce que l'un d'entre vous aurait en png l'icône Caculette de IOS4 ?

Bon dimanche !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2011)

Sublime Jmichel33 :love:.


----------



## KimJongHyun (16 Mai 2011)

Jmichel33 :love: Mon smiley aussi est assortis à ton wall ! Magnifique


----------



## Calderan (16 Mai 2011)

redsquare a dit:


> Très beau, Calderan !
> 
> Bon dimanche !


Merci, mais ce n'est pas le mien  
Je ne faisais que citer un message pour montrer quel fond j'aimais 

Bon dimanche à toi aussi (en retard puisque je te le souhaite le lundi matin  )


----------



## cooltofchris (16 Mai 2011)

jmichel classe et cohérent


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2011)

Merci à vous pour ces compliments....


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)

Superbe boulot et cohérence Jean Michel. 
Tu as un lien pour le wall ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2011)

voici le lien du wall sur Deviant Art

http://lemex.deviantart.com/

J'ai aussi légèrement changé l'icône de Safari et j'ai mis celle-ci à la place :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

qui me paraît plus esthétique encore.


----------



## wath68 (17 Mai 2011)

Merci à Christophe31 pour le lien du wallpaper dans les coups de coeur


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à Christophe31 pour le lien du wallpaper dans les coups de coeur



Sympa ton desk. J'aime bien l'horloge


----------



## palmagora (17 Mai 2011)

J'adore, wath68 comment faut-il faire pour avoir la même Barre de date en haut et la super horloge façon vintage ? Je n'ai pas trouvé...


----------



## wath68 (17 Mai 2011)

Merci 

Le calendrier c'est DateLine.
L'horloge c'est Countdown Clock by Rs Designz, à utiliser avec GeekTool


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Mai 2011)

palmagora a dit:


> J'adore, wath68 comment faut-il faire pour avoir la même Barre de date en haut et la super horloge façon vintage ? Je n'ai pas trouvé...



A voir ici


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2011)

J'aime beaucoup Wath !


----------



## cooltofchris (17 Mai 2011)

sympa wath,je vois que dragthing cartonne partout.J ai fait quelques tests mais j ai encore un peu de mal avec par contre, y a des moyens de fou à exploiter en custo 
Je suis un peu faignant en ce moment :hein:


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (18 Mai 2011)

Re-salut tout le monde 

Voici mon premier essai Geektool, ça me donnait envie en voyant tout ce que vous faites avec, merci a wath pour l'horloge


----------



## wath68 (18 Mai 2011)

Merci surtout à GrInGoo de l'avoir posté dans les coups de coeur.

Très chouette pour un 1er essai.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Et derrière la Brume c'est Euskadi !!!!

Beau desk le basque !


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Mai 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Re-salut tout le monde
> 
> Voici mon premier essai Geektool, ça me donnait envie en voyant tout ce que vous faites avec, merci a wath pour l'horloge



C'est sympa pour un premier essai. 
Attaques toi maintenant au Dock.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (18 Mai 2011)

Me suis attelé au Dock dès ce matin  c'pas évident de trouver ce qui va bien. En virant le superflu ça aide déjà...





Jmichel33, ouais, superbe photo du Golden Gateak


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2011)

Cela mérite une tournée de patxaràn !

;-)


----------



## GrInGoo (19 Mai 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Me suis attelé au Dock dès ce matin  c'pas évident de trouver ce qui va bien. En virant le superflu ça aide déjà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah ben c'est déjà mieux. 
C'est plus en harmonie,


----------



## kobeval (19 Mai 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Me suis attelé au Dock dès ce matin  c'pas évident de trouver ce qui va bien. En virant le superflu ça aide déjà...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quelques icônes si ça peut aider 
http://www.cl.ly/0l0Q0b0K45122e0d1i3m


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (19 Mai 2011)

Merci bien  j'en avais quelques unes mais pas tout le pack, hop au boulot


----------



## wath68 (19 Mai 2011)

Je risque d'être un peu moins présent quelques jours (disque dur h-s), soyez sages   Dommage, on ne peut pas bouler à partir de l'iPhone, bravo GreenPapy


----------



## kobeval (19 Mai 2011)

Le dernier aura pas durée une semaine.


----------



## ziommm (20 Mai 2011)

Eh ! J'ai le même wallpaper ! Trouvé sur wallbase, pour ma part !

Très bon choix en tout cas, c'est moins courant de voir des customisations orientées humour plutôt que design pur.


----------



## kobeval (20 Mai 2011)

ziommm a dit:


> Eh ! J'ai le même wallpaper ! Trouvé sur wallbase, pour ma part !
> 
> Très bon choix en tout cas, c'est moins courant de voir des customisations orientées humour plutôt que design pur.



wallbase en effet, je suis tombé sur le site il y'a qq jours qq walls plutôt sympa. De tt manière vu le caractère éphémère des fonds autant diversifier


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (20 Mai 2011)

Merci wath 

Sympa votre site kobeval et ziommm, y'a de très beaux walls notamment dans ceux tagués "minimalistic" :love:


----------



## wath68 (22 Mai 2011)

Salut les drougis 
I'm back


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Mai 2011)

welcome back wath 
vu que l on est dans le dessin et le fun 
j envois mon mien version tiny (très bon jeu )


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

J'aime beaucoup ce desk "wath68" ! 

Même si la saison est plus à l'été en ce mois de mai ensoleillé.

Bravo pour ce desk minimaliste à souhait


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2011)

Sublime Wath .


----------



## wath68 (22 Mai 2011)

:rose:  Merci z'à vous


----------



## Azurreal (22 Mai 2011)

Tient ça faisait un moment que je n'avais pas posté quelque chose ici 

*Today's Desk*

Pas grand chose de changé, surtout pas mes icônes ! Je les aime 
Après un peu de geektool et de bowtie, j'fais dans le minimalisme.


----------



## F118I4 (22 Mai 2011)

Très réussi!
Un lien pour le wall STP?
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2011)

+1 j'aime beaucoup le fond merci !


----------



## GrInGoo (23 Mai 2011)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Tient ça faisait un moment que je n'avais pas posté quelque chose ici
> 
> *Today's Desk*
> 
> ...


Coloré, chic et sobre, j'adore


----------



## Zibiolo (23 Mai 2011)

Moi ce serait plutôt un lien pour les icônes carrées que je voudrais si possible! 

Superbe en tout cas


----------



## Azurreal (23 Mai 2011)

@ Corentin, GrInGoo et F118I4 : Le wall est sur Déviant, mais j'ai modifié le logo qu'il y avait au milieu parce que c'est pour un usage personnel (Bouuuuuuuuuh le méchant )
Je vais essayé de vous le retrouver 
Édit : trouvé : http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=minimalistic#/d3714h8

@ Zibiolo : Les icônes sont les Flurry de David Lanham disponible sur TheIconFactory 


Merci à tous pour les commentaires !


----------



## Ralph_ (24 Mai 2011)

Juste pour le fun


----------



## Sodapop Curtis (24 Mai 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Salut les drougis
> I'm back


Superbe ! Aurais-tu s'il-te-plaît le lien pour ce wall ?


----------



## Dis0 (24 Mai 2011)

Nouveau venu sur MacGé et sur Mac tout cours aussi et je dois dire je suis pas déçu jusqu'ici 

Premier screenshot:





Wallpaper: Wood Wallpaper Pack
Mirage pour le dock transparent
Nocturne pour la menubar noire
bowtie en bas à gauche: Passed
Icônes: Gil Sans Text (dock) et Corollary (HDDs)
Et quelques Geektool, Top Artist des 7 derniers jour sur Last.fm, Dernières chanson jouées, heure, date et en bas a droite une barre de progression de la chanson en cours,

Voilà, j en suis pas encore tout à fait satisfait mais j ai pas mal d'exams qui arrivent donc je vas laisser ça comme ça 
Enfin je vais sans doute rajouter des infos systèmes et/ou un flux twitter et RSS  
C'est addictif Geektool 

Juste si quelqu'un à une idée pour égaliser le temps de mes dernières chansons sans utiliser de police monospace je suis preneur


----------



## wath68 (24 Mai 2011)

Sodapop Curtis a dit:


> Superbe ! Aurais-tu s'il-te-plaît le lien pour ce wall ?



 Merci.

Voilà le fond : http://thefoxisblack.com/2011/03/30...en-social-scene-feel-good-lost-by-peter-ryan/

Et beaucoup d'autres dans plus-ou-moins le même style dans la rubrique The Desktop Wallpaper Project


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (25 Mai 2011)

Le petit nouveau, gros coup de cur sur ce wall sur thefoxisblack :love: _(re-merci wath!)_





Ai trouvé tout seul en cherchant dans ma tête comment mettre l'heure de l'horloge en format 24H


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2011)

Très sympa GreenPapy .


----------



## Calderan (25 Mai 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Le petit nouveau, gros coup de cur sur ce wall sur thefoxisblack :love: _(re-merci wath!)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'adore 

Et j'aime bien les précédents aussi 

Vivement que j'ai un peu plus de temps pour refaire le mien :hein:


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2011)

Joli *Papy,* chic et sobre


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (25 Mai 2011)

Merci à vous


----------



## Scalounet (25 Mai 2011)

Salut tous, sympa vos dernières réalisations 

Mon petit dernier (fait rare, on voit le dock)  

Qui sait combien de temps il va durer !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2011)

J'aime beaucoup Scal' .


----------



## arno1x (25 Mai 2011)

moi aussi scal'


----------



## wath68 (25 Mai 2011)

+ 1


----------



## kobeval (25 Mai 2011)

Ralph_ a dit:


> Juste pour le fun




t'aurais un lien pour le wall ? 
Merci !


----------



## Ez3kiel (26 Mai 2011)

Petite mise à jour... 


 



L'image du bureau de gauche est générée par xplanetFX


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Mai 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> t'aurais un lien pour le wall ?
> Merci !


http://osxdaily.com/2011/04/02/new-mt-fuji-wallpaper-in-mac-os-x-lion-developer-preview-2/


----------



## wath68 (27 Mai 2011)

Bérénice Marlohe


----------



## Calderan (27 Mai 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Bérénice Marlohe


Superbe ... comme à ton habitude


----------



## wath68 (27 Mai 2011)

:rose: Thanx


----------



## starck (27 Mai 2011)

Plus simple tu meurs...





Pareil pour mon iPhone 4...


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (27 Mai 2011)

starck a dit:


> Plus simple tu meurs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


En temps qu'adepte du vert, j'aime  

[HS]C'est quoi ton set d'icônes Winterboard? [/HS]


----------



## pifouneei (27 Mai 2011)

Bonsoir à tous ! 

Voici mes débuts avec GeekTool : 
Le bureau :




et avec le dock ou j'ai changé quelques icônes seulement :



Et pour ceux qui connaissent Instagram sur iPhone, je conseille Carousel, un client Mac vraiment sympa


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Mai 2011)

pifouneei joli début.scalounet ,starck,wath,greenpapy la classe.Belle semaine.
peu de changement pour moi 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Ez3kiel (28 Mai 2011)

starck a dit:


> Plus simple tu meurs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, j'adore le sac en 4e icone de ton Dock, on peut la trouver où ?
Merci.


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2011)

Ez3kiel a dit:


> Wow, j'adore le sac en 4e icone de ton Dock, on peut la trouver où ?
> Merci.




Je pense que c'est cela que tu cherches


----------



## starck (28 Mai 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> En temps qu'adepte du vert, j'aime
> 
> [HS]C'est quoi ton set d'icônes Winterboard? [/HS]



Merci ! 

[HS]C'est le thème Noki [HS]



Ez3kiel a dit:


> Wow, j'adore le sac en 4e icone de ton Dock, on peut la trouver où ?
> Merci.


http://forums.macg.co/membres/christophe31.html
Christophe31 a été plus rapide que moi =)


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (28 Mai 2011)

starck a dit:


> Merci !
> 
> [HS]C'est le thème Noki [HS]


Merci, vais changer mon thème tout noir


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2011)

Joli les derniers .


----------



## Christophe31 (28 Mai 2011)

starck a dit:


> http://forums.macg.co/membres/christophe31.html
> Christophe31 a été plus rapide que moi =)



Un peu mon n'veu !  je poste à 8H11 alors que toi tu te lèves à 10H18


----------



## Ez3kiel (29 Mai 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Je pense que c'est cela que tu cherches



C'est ça, merci !


----------



## cooltofchris (29 Mai 2011)

inspiré par le thème noki que j ai aussi sur l iphone,je pense avoir bien travaillé avec de profonds changements .


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2011)

J'aime beaucoup Chris .


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2011)

+1
J'aime beaucoup cette idée d'un minidock consacré aux disques montés.

La question est "est-ce que cela reste ainsi" ?

merci


----------



## GrInGoo (31 Mai 2011)

Très joli Chris


----------



## starck (31 Mai 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Un peu mon n'veu !  je poste à 8H11 alors que toi tu te lèves à 10H18



Pas faux


----------



## cooltofchris (31 Mai 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> +1
> J'aime beaucoup cette idée d'un minidock consacré aux disques montés.
> 
> La question est "est-ce que cela reste ainsi" ?
> ...


Merci à vous. Pour te répondre cela a l air de se remettre au bon endroit.A voir à l usure


----------



## The Real Deal (31 Mai 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> inspiré par le thème noki que j ai aussi sur l iphone,je pense avoir bien travaillé avec de profonds changements .
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch




Icône objectif stp ? 5 min plus tard et t'étais bon


----------



## Cyborg4 (31 Mai 2011)

Macbook pro 15" i7 2Ghz Sandy Bridge, pour le fond écran je suis DJ et je remix tout particulierement de l'house electro.


----------



## Azurreal (31 Mai 2011)

Cyborg4 a dit:


> Macbook pro 15" i7 2Ghz Sandy Bridge, pour le fond écran je suis DJ et je remix tout particulierement de l'house electro.



J'aime le fond d'écran 
Dommage qu'il y ait autant d'icônes sur le doc


----------



## GrInGoo (1 Juin 2011)

Cyborg4 a dit:


> Macbook pro 15" i7 2Ghz Sandy Bridge, pour le fond écran je suis DJ et je remix tout particulierement de l'house electro.




Assez coloré mais je trouve qu'il y a beaucoup trop de choses dessus ! Ça doit faire mal au crâne au bout d'un moment


----------



## cooltofchris (1 Juin 2011)

the real deal c est par ici.
Bien inspiré,je vous souhaite a tous un beau week-end (ceux qui font le pont  )


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juin 2011)

J'aime beaucoup .


----------



## wath68 (1 Juin 2011)

Fond d'écran : The Heist by David Lanham


----------



## cooltofchris (2 Juin 2011)

Merci Corentin 
Wath j aime beaucoup et quel bon jeu aussi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2011)

Ah Wath, bon retour  :love:.


----------



## wath68 (2 Juin 2011)

Merciiiii à vous.

Je suis déjà à la recherche du nouveau, un peu moins sombre.


----------



## Calderan (2 Juin 2011)

Le petit dernier ...
Vite fait, bien fait (ou pas)

 

​


----------



## maggier (3 Juin 2011)

Etienne000 s'est envolé, Maggier est arrivé .


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

J'aime beaucoup Calderan !


----------



## Calderan (3 Juin 2011)

Merci


----------



## wath68 (3 Juin 2011)

+1

Et puis Selah Sue :love::love::love:


Et hop


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juin 2011)

Superbe desk Wath !

Bravo


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)

Le fond d'écran est magnifique, un lien stp ?


----------



## wath68 (4 Juin 2011)

Merci.

Je ne sais plus d'où provient le fond, et aucune indication dans les infos du fichier.

Donc ImageShack




Edit: le fond vient de www.socwall.com
L'image en 1920x1200 : http://img1.socwall.com/Art/General/201116023221-20054.jpg


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup 

Ça faisait longtemps, rien de bien original mais vu que je vais bientôt en avoir un je le poste quand même.


----------



## wath68 (4 Juin 2011)

Wow il est beau :love::love::love:


----------



## maggier (4 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Wow il est beau :love::love::love:



[HS]C'est pas celui qui est sur la photo que je vais avoir mais un petit de deux mois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










C'est celui qui détourne son regard, son pelage est le plus sombre de la portée[/HS]

J'aime beaucoup Maggier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (4 Juin 2011)

Très très réussis les derniers vous tous. Sobres et beaux les 2 derniers, Wath, un régal  et un coup de c&#339;ur pour le tien Calderan 

[HS] Hoooo, des pitits chatons! :love::love::love:[/HS]

Edit: elle sort d'où ton horloge analogique de l'avant-dernier Wath? C'est du GeekTool ou un widget lambda? Si c'est du GeekTool tu aurais un lien avec le script? Merci


----------



## cooltofchris (4 Juin 2011)

Très sympa les derniers :love:


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (4 Juin 2011)

En fait, simple floating clock fait très bien l'affaire  

Le nouveau donc


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juin 2011)

Très cohérent ce desk, qui pourra tenir jusqu'à la San Fermin !

Euskal herria !

;-)


----------



## kobeval (4 Juin 2011)

le dernier


----------



## F118I4 (5 Juin 2011)

J' aime beaucoup surtout le fond d' écran!


----------



## wath68 (5 Juin 2011)

:love::love::love: le fond d'écran





Lien pour le fond posté dans les coups-de-coeur.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Juin 2011)




----------



## cooltofchris (5 Juin 2011)

encore du beau,bravo à vous .


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
refait le font et ajouté volume bar (pas trop convaincu par cette barre )


----------



## wath68 (5 Juin 2011)

J'adore Bowtie accroché à l'étagère 

Joli fond et tout et tout.
Par contre, ouais, la barre du volume, pas très convaincu non plus.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (5 Juin 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Salut tous, sympa vos dernières réalisations
> 
> Mon petit dernier (fait rare, on voit le dock)
> 
> Qui sait combien de temps il va durer !



Certes ça remonte mais faut que je la pose ma question... Ai bien cherché partout mais j'ai pas trouvé de truc simple (j'suis p't'être manche...), comment tu fais pour masquer totalement la MenuBar?!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (5 Juin 2011)

J'ai reçu de nombreux CdB après avoir posté mon dernier fond d'écran. :rose:
Je vous remercie. 
Alors je mets le lien si quelqu'un est intéressé : il s'appelle _Trajectory_ et on le trouve ici.


----------



## Scalounet (5 Juin 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Certes ça remonte mais faut que je la pose ma question... Ai bien cherché partout mais j'ai pas trouvé de truc simple (j'suis p't'être manche...), comment tu fais pour masquer totalement la MenuBar?!



-----> http://www.cynosurex.com/Software/MagicMenu/ 

Très jolis les derniers


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (6 Juin 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> -----> http://www.cynosurex.com/Software/MagicMenu/


 Merci beaucoup  j'avais vu mais ça avait l'air vachement compliqué, faut que je mattelle à la compréhension du truc maintenant


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juin 2011)

Super jolie Wath68, Poormonster & cooltofchris


----------



## Christophe31 (6 Juin 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> encore du beau,bravo à vous .
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
> refait le font et ajouté volume bar (pas trop convaincu par cette barre )



Comment fais tu pour avoir cette menubar en forme d'onglet ?


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Juin 2011)

Merci à vous 
Christophe c est par là tu redéfinis la taille pour ton écran themepark sartfile image 116
Enjoy


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juin 2011)

Ok merci je vais essayer


----------



## Calderan (8 Juin 2011)

C'est pas vraiment un desktop mais bon ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (8 Juin 2011)

Une petite question par rapport à ce post


Scalounet a dit:


> -----> http://www.cynosurex.com/Software/MagicMenu/
> 
> Très jolis les derniers


MagicMenu marche nickel mais comment tu fais sur ton desk pour garder le dock en même temps que MagicMenu activé?


----------



## Doerpi (8 Juin 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> encore du beau,bravo à vous .
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
> refait le font et ajouté volume bar (pas trop convaincu par cette barre )




Salut comment fais tu pour que la pochette d'album du cd en cours de lecture soit pendue sous l'étagère ?


> Merci à vous
> Christophe c est par là tu redéfinis la taille pour ton écran themepark sartfile image 116
> Enjoy


Par le lien que tu donnes est considéré comme un site de pishing par mon navigateur est-ce normal ??


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Juin 2011)

pour le cd c est là
pour le lien je n ai pas ce souci de phishing


----------



## Anonyme (8 Juin 2011)

C'est quoi Calderan ? Merci.


----------



## Scalounet (8 Juin 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Une petite question par rapport à ce post
> 
> MagicMenu marche nickel mais comment tu fais sur ton desk pour garder le dock en même temps que MagicMenu activé?



Un simple clic sur Dateline et le dock apparait


----------



## Calderan (8 Juin 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est quoi Calderan ? Merci.


c'est une app qui est "légèrement" paramétrable pour avoir un lockscreen comme sur iphone ou ipad.
Tu slides avec une suite de touche sur le clavier.

C'est pas un desk mais je ne savais pas où le poster


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (8 Juin 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Un simple clic sur Dateline et le dock apparait


Ok ok  c'est cher quand même ce soft :rateau:


----------



## just1 (8 Juin 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> C'est quoi Calderan ? Merci.



C'est l'application Lock Screen disponible sur le Mac App Store. 

Ça fait comme le lockscreen de l'iPhone et de l'ipad. 
Pour deverouiller, il faut taper la bonne succession de touches au clavier comme préalablement configuré. 

Dans la version 2.0, il sera même possible de deverouiller son Mac grace au trackpad!

Voir ici pour les nouveautés et screenshot de la version 2.0 : http://lockscreenapplication.blogspot.com/


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juin 2011)

Ok merci à vous deux.


----------



## Scalounet (9 Juin 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Ok ok  c'est cher quand même ce soft :rateau:



D'accord avec toi, c'est pourquoi j'utilise la version libre !


----------



## Toumak (9 Juin 2011)

Hello à tous,

Ca fait bien longtemps que je n'ai plus partagé mon desk avec vous.
Rien de bien original dans ce qui va suivre, mais je le trouvais tellement beau que j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher


----------



## wath68 (12 Juin 2011)




----------



## Calderan (12 Juin 2011)

wath68 a dit:


>


Superbe, comme d'hab


----------



## cooltofchris (12 Juin 2011)

wath  original 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (12 Juin 2011)

Merci à vous 

Splendide le fond tofchriscool 

Au fait, c'est quoi l'appli horloge météo ? un widget Yahoo ?


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (12 Juin 2011)

Je débute...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2011)

Fond d'écran magnifique et desk cohérent : bravo.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Juin 2011)

Wall trouvé sur un site que je viens de découvrir ici.

Et pour le fun.


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (12 Juin 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Fond d'écran magnifique et desk cohérent : bravo.



Merci ! Je fouille un peu tous les tutos du forum afin d'arriver à quelque chose de mieux !


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (13 Juin 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Et pour le fun.


Héhé, il est terrible ce wall 

Pantha, bien joué pour un premier, joli, reposant et tout en simplicité


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Juin 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à vous
> 
> Splendide le fond tofchriscool
> 
> Au fait, c'est quoi l'appli horloge météo ? un widget Yahoo ?



Merci
Pour le meteo and co  c est  à l origine un widget pour un theme i phone j ai recup l image puis du geektool http://gtwthr.com/


----------



## Calderan (13 Juin 2011)

Le dernier en date : 





un fond d'actualité avec des idées piquées à gauche et à droite dans le forum


----------



## wath68 (13 Juin 2011)

Le fond


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2011)

Très joli les deux derniers .


----------



## hOlivier (14 Juin 2011)

Toujours pas convaincu de la place que Blotter doit prendre par contre... je crois que je vais l'abandonner... (et vive le mode "démo" de l'app store...)

http://cl.ly/1J3T2L3S0Z143d1k2W1P


----------



## Calderan (15 Juin 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> wath  original
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


J'aime beaucoup l'icône qui remplace ta pomme dans ta menubar  
Tu as des adresses de sites où je peux en trouver?


----------



## wath68 (15 Juin 2011)

Encore un nouveau :love::love::love:




Le fond, ici : http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1113921


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2011)

C'es très beau .


----------



## Ilakias (15 Juin 2011)

@Wath68, j'aime beaucoup ton espèce de dock en bas à gauche, comment en arrives-tu à ça? 

Merci!


----------



## Calderan (16 Juin 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Encore un nouveau :love::love::love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tu es productif ces jours ci  Merci pour ce régal des yeux


----------



## wath68 (16 Juin 2011)

C'est par période  Mais celui-ci va rester un peu plus longtemps je crois

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h12 ----------

Le dock en bas à gauche c'est DragThing.


----------



## GrInGoo (16 Juin 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Encore un nouveau :love::love::love:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Comme à ton habitude, super jolie et homogène


----------



## KimJongHyun (16 Juin 2011)

wath68 a dit:


>



Bonjour  Un petit lien pour celui çi svp ou je l'ai peut être déja manqué  J'adore, je le trouve super original !


----------



## wath68 (16 Juin 2011)

Merci à vous.

@ KimJongHyun, tu peux trouver le fond ici : http://wallpaperart.org/2009/08/wallpaperart-promopack/


----------



## KimJongHyun (16 Juin 2011)

Merci Wath68 c'est super sympa


----------



## cooltofchris (16 Juin 2011)

calderan je te l ai uploader car les icones gaia du pack n y sont plus maintenant.
c est par là et le pack de l auteur est ici
wath comme d hab  :love:


----------



## Calderan (16 Juin 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> calderan je te l ai uploader car les icones gaia du pack n y sont plus maintenant.
> c est par là et le pack de l auteur est ici
> wath comme d hab  :love:


merchiiiiiii


----------



## kobeval (16 Juin 2011)

No thumbail dsl pr la taille


----------



## F118I4 (17 Juin 2011)

Plus qu' un mois avant la reprise, vivement la suite :love: BREAKING BAD!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juin 2011)

starck a dit:


> Plus simple tu meurs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut,

Tu as utilisé quel Police pour ta menu bar ?

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Calderan (17 Juin 2011)

@kobeval : très sympa, j'aime beaucoup


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Juin 2011)

​


----------



## cooltofchris (18 Juin 2011)

Kobeval et Poormonster 
quelques changements pour moi 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## cooltofchris (19 Juin 2011)

Je ne veux pas poluer le topic mais le week-end pluvieux m a laissé du temps.Du coup un petit en plus 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Zooropalg (19 Juin 2011)

Je viens juste d'avoir mon MacBook Pro

Je suis loin de votre niveau en customisation 

Choisir le lien "vignette forum", c'est plus agréable que l'image en taille réelle.


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Juin 2011)

C'est déjà bien. Je juste un truc évite les images hors dimensions pour le forum c'est mieux 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------


----------



## Zooropalg (19 Juin 2011)

Autant pour moi


----------



## Christophe31 (19 Juin 2011)

Zooropalg a dit:


> Autant pour moi




Nickel


----------



## kobeval (19 Juin 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Je ne veux pas poluer le topic mais le week-end pluvieux m a laissé du temps.Du coup un petit en plus
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



très sympa les deux!
t'aurai un lien pour ton dock  merci

j'adore christophe !!


----------



## cooltofchris (19 Juin 2011)

Zooropalg a dit:


> Je viens juste d'avoir mon MacBook Pro
> 
> Je suis loin de votre niveau en customisation
> 
> ...


sympa et au vu de ce que tu fais avec ton iphone tu devrais vite rattraper ton retard
au passage ton blog est bien sympa 
christophe 
Kobeval par là , j ai juste changer les indicateurs


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (19 Juin 2011)

Bien joué Zooro pour un premier essai ! (Justice - iGen)


----------



## Zooropalg (19 Juin 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> sympa et au vu de ce que tu fais avec ton iphone tu devrais vite rattraper ton retard
> au passage ton blog est bien sympa
> christophe
> Kobeval par là , j ai juste changer les indicateurs



Merci à toi. 
Bon j'ai beaucoup à apprendre mais je vais y arriver


----------



## wath68 (19 Juin 2011)

Comme on dit, c'est en forgeant qu'on devient vigneron ... ou quelque chose dans ce style-là.


----------



## Zooropalg (19 Juin 2011)

C'est pas faux


----------



## Haaghun (19 Juin 2011)

Le mien:

http://s3.noelshack.com/old/up/aaa-29a27fb128.jpg

Merci de poster des miniatures


----------



## Zooropalg (20 Juin 2011)

Joli

Pour moi ce soir :




Je galère toujours avec GeekTools

PS : j'espère que le format est bon ce soir


----------



## Christophe31 (20 Juin 2011)

Zooropalg a dit:


> Joli
> 
> Pour moi ce soir :
> 
> ...



Pas mal du tout et pour la vignette c'est nickel.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h21 ----------




Haaghun a dit:


> Le mien:
> 
> http://s3.noelshack.com/old/up/aaa-29a27fb128.jpg
> 
> Merci de poster des miniatures



Superbe juste un truc j'aurais mis un dock transparent de manière à avoir les icônes directement sur le parquet mais c'est mon avis.


----------



## GrInGoo (20 Juin 2011)

Zooropalg a dit:


> Joli
> 
> Pour moi ce soir :
> 
> ...



Superbe tes desks


----------



## Zooropalg (20 Juin 2011)

Merci mais cela reste simple. 
Je fais vraiment explorer geektool!


----------



## Zooropalg (20 Juin 2011)

J'avance petit à petit LOL

Merci à tous ceux qui ont posté ici. GeekTool je vais devenir ton ami!





Par contre je ne suis pas sur que l'icone météo corresponde à ma ville


----------



## Calderan (20 Juin 2011)

Zooropalg a dit:


> J'avance petit à petit LOL
> 
> Merci à tous ceux qui ont posté ici. GeekTool je vais devenir ton ami!
> 
> ...


J'aime beaucoup, mais j'aurais masqué le dock moi sur celui là (mais c'est vraiment une question de préférences personnelles)
Ou alors des icônes dans les tons gris


----------



## Zooropalg (20 Juin 2011)

Je dois définitivement me trouver des icones !!!
Merci
Pour le dock : je viens de trouver comment le masquer. Enfin! Lol


----------



## Jaybee90 (20 Juin 2011)

Comme Zooropalg, je débute avec GeekTools. C'est assez chaud...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Juin 2011)

J'aime bien l'image mais elle est écrasée par ce qu'il y a dessus (surtout le DDE jaune  ).
Et la date pourrait aussi être légèrement moins grosse.
Ce n'est que mon avis.


----------



## Jaybee90 (20 Juin 2011)

Tu dis que c'est un peu trop saturé? Et pour mon DDE, je n'arrive pas à faire disparaître l'icône sans le déconnecter, si quelqu'un peut m'aider...

Merci pour tes remarques, j'en tiens compte!


----------



## Scalounet (20 Juin 2011)

Bravo a tous pour vos desk 
Petit avis tout personnel, be carefull, trop de Geektool tue le desk !  (je répète, c'est un avis personnel)

Mon petit dernier...




Et merci pour vos CDB


----------



## Fìx (20 Juin 2011)

Jaybee90 a dit:


> Tu dis que c'est un peu trop saturé? Et pour mon DDE, je n'arrive pas à faire disparaître l'icône sans le déconnecter, si quelqu'un peut m'aider...





Finder >> Barre des Menus : Menu "Finder" >> Préférences du Finder (&#8984;+,) >> onglet : Général


----------



## Haaghun (20 Juin 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Pas mal du tout et pour la vignette c'est nickel.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h21 ----------
> 
> ...



En effet, j'y ai pas du tout penser, par contre ce n'est pas la version finale, je fait d'abord sur mon mbp puis quand j'ai le temps je transfert sur le imac. Je posterai un screen du mbp plus tard


----------



## Azurreal (20 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Finder >> Barre des Menus : Menu "Finder" >> Préférences du Finder (&#8984;+,) >> onglet : Général



Hey Fix,

Je me posais la question, il me semble que ça a déjà été dit, mais comment as-tu changé la police système ?
Et aussi qu'elle est la police que tu utilises ? :rateau:

Merci d'avance ça fait un moment que je veux le faire mais j'oublie à chaque fois ^^


----------



## wath68 (20 Juin 2011)

WOW ça bouge pas mal par ici, c'est cool


----------



## Fìx (20 Juin 2011)

Hey!  



MorPhiix a dit:


> Je me posais la question, il me semble que ça a déjà été dit, mais comment as-tu changé la police système ?
> Et aussi qu'elle est la police que tu utilises ? :rateau:



Tinkertool



MorPhiix a dit:


> Et aussi qu'elle est la police que tu utilises ? :rateau:



Century Gothic


----------



## Azurreal (20 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Niiiiiiiiiiiice !

Merci beaucoup !

En revanche sous quelle version de Mac OSX es-tu ?
Car j'ai modifié la police système mais elle ne change pas dans la menu bar :/


----------



## Jaybee90 (20 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Finder >> Barre des Menus : Menu "Finder" >> Préférences du Finder (&#8984;+,) >> onglet : Général



Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Fìx (21 Juin 2011)

MorPhiix a dit:


> En revanche sous quelle version de Mac OSX es-tu ?
> Car j'ai modifié la police système mais elle ne change pas dans la menu bar :/



Ah mais j'ai jamais dit que ça changeait la police de la barre des menus! :rateau: Et non, à mon grand désespoir, ça ne la modifie pas.... 

Apparemment, la solution est là... 


Mais perso, j'préfère me contenter de celle d'origine plutôt que de trifouiller autant... :sick: 


Cordialement.

(vivant)Fìx


----------



## Azurreal (21 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Ah mais j'ai jamais dit que ça changeait la police de la barre des menus! :rateau: Et non, à mon grand désespoir, ça ne la modifie pas....
> 
> Apparemment, la solution est là...
> 
> ...



Ah oui j'avais lu ce post, mais ça demande trop de modification pour si peu ^^
Je me contenterais de Tinkertool qui est largement suffisant !
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Zooropalg (22 Juin 2011)

Skulls MBP


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Très sympa  (doublons de l'horloge).


----------



## Zooropalg (22 Juin 2011)

Doublon de l'horloge?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Oui .


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juin 2011)

Zooropalg a dit:


> Skulls MBP



Jolie mais un peu surchargé avec la date et l'heure non ? 
C'est la taille de police "Mal-voyant" on dirait


----------



## Calderan (22 Juin 2011)

Zooropalg a dit:


> Doublon de l'horloge?


sur le desktop et dans la menubar


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2011)

Le volume ... GeekTool et dans la barre des menus.
Et la date ... GeekTool et iCal dans le dock 

Plus sérieusement, je suis d'accord avec Scalounet quand il dit que trop de GeekTool tue le desk.,
et je rajouterai : fond chargé = GeekTool discret.

Avis strictement personnel, après chacun fait ce qui lui plait.


----------



## GrInGoo (22 Juin 2011)

wath68 a dit:


>



Comme dab, chic & sobre, j'adhère, j'adore


----------



## Scalounet (22 Juin 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Comme dab, chic & sobre, j'adhère, j'adore



+1 

Je n'ai pas le souvenir de l'avoir vu, mais je serais curieux de connaitre ton script pour l'heure Wath


----------



## Calderan (22 Juin 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> +1
> 
> Je n'ai pas le souvenir de l'avoir vu, mais je serais curieux de connaitre ton script pour l'heure Wath


+1 aussi
pour le desk et pour le script


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2011)

Merci à vous.

Alors pour le script, en fait à la base c'est celui-ci : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/system/time-in-words-fuzzy-clock/
que j'ai complètement modifié (mise en français, rajout des minutes, placement de l'heure avant les minutes, etc) ... et j'en ai bavé grave 
Je n'ai pas le temps là, mais je le posterai ce soir si il y a des amateurs.

Et pour ceux que ça intéresse, le fond ici : http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1088645


----------



## Scalounet (22 Juin 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à vous.
> 
> Alors pour le script, en fait à la base c'est celui-ci : http://www.macosxtips.co.uk/geeklets/system/time-in-words-fuzzy-clock/
> que j'ai complètement modifié (mise en français, rajout des minutes, placement de l'heure avant les minutes, etc) ... et j'en ai bavé grave
> ...



je connaissais ce script et j'avais pensé aussi le retranscrire en Français 
Ceci étant, si tu veux bien partager ton travail, nous t'en serions reconnaissant, de plus, ça nous évitera d'en baver grave, ça fait tache sur le clavier !


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Juin 2011)

sympas les derniers 
wath +1 pour le partage car j ai pleins de taf je forge je rève d être vigneron


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2011)

Sublime Wath !


----------



## wath68 (22 Juin 2011)

Merci.

Bon alors, à la demande générale, le script :

Créez un nouveau Shell, et dans "Command" collez tout ça :

```
#!/usr/bin/perl

($sec, $min, $hour, $mday, $mon, $year, $wday, $yday, $isdat) = localtime(time);

@hour_words = ("[vingt-quatre] ", "[une] ", "[deux] ", "[trois] ", "[quatre] ", "[cinq] ", "[six] ", "[sept] ", "[huit] ", "[neuf] ", "[dix] ", "[onze] ", "[douze] ", "[treize] ", "[quatorze] ", "[quinze] ", "[seize] ", "[dix-sept] ", "[dix-huit] ", "[dix-neuf] ", "[vingt] ", "[vingt-et-une] ","[vingt-deux] ", "[vingt-trois] ");

if    ($min ==  0) { print                      $hour_words[$hour], ""; }
elsif ($min ==  1) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  2) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  3) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  4) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  5) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  6) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  7) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  8) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  9) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min ==  10) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "dix", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  11) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "onze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  12) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "douze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  13) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "treize", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  14) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "quatorze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  15) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "quinze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  16) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "seize", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  17) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "dix-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  18) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "dix-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  19) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "dix-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min ==  20) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  21) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  22) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  23) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  24) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  25) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  26) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  27) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  28) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  29) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min ==  30) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "trente", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  31) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  32) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  33) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  34) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  35) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  36) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  37) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  38) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  39) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min ==  40) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  41) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  42) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  43) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  44) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  45) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  46) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  47) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  48) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  49) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min ==  50) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  51) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  52) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  53) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  54) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  55) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  56) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  57) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  58) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  59) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-neuf", "\n"; }
```
Vous pouvez le modifiez, par exemple : ("[vingt-quatre heures] ", "[une heure] ", ...etc

et elsif ($min ==  1) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "une minute", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  2) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "deux minutes", "\n"; }, ...etc
ou bien enlever les [ et les ] de l'heure.

Amusez-vous bien


----------



## link.javaux (22 Juin 2011)

jetez donc un oeil ici:


----------



## cooltofchris (22 Juin 2011)

Wath merci!!
link c est un super desk j adore bravo   :love:


----------



## Calderan (23 Juin 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> jetez donc un oeil ici:


je suis fan ... et pourtant je n'aime pas trop le vert normalement mais là il donne super bien 

Propre, sobre, épuré et fonctionnel


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> jetez donc un oeil ici:



Magnifique, originale la barre des menus :love:.


----------



## link.javaux (23 Juin 2011)

Merci Merci


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Juin 2011)

Ouais superbe ca donne même envie de le copier :rose:


----------



## Letabilis (23 Juin 2011)

@ Wath : Merci bcp pour le partage. Super taf vraiment 

@ Link : Moi aussi je en suis pas fan de la couleur, mais le desk reste magnifiquement épuré.
(peux tu me dire le nom de la police utilisée pour la barre de menu stp ?)


----------



## Scalounet (23 Juin 2011)

Merci wath 

Sympa cette menubar link


----------



## link.javaux (23 Juin 2011)

Letabilis a dit:


> @ Wath : Merci bcp pour le partage. Super taf vraiment
> 
> @ Link : Moi aussi je en suis pas fan de la couleur, mais le desk reste magnifiquement épuré.
> (peux tu me dire le nom de la police utilisée pour la barre de menu stp ?)



regarde ici http://www.fontyukle.net/en/Neutra+Text+Alt.ttf


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Juin 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> regarde ici http://www.fontyukle.net/en/Neutra+Text+Alt.ttf


Le lien n'est pas bon.


----------



## Fìx (23 Juin 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Le lien n'est pas bon.



Si si!!! 

=> http://www.fontyukle.net/en/Neutra+Text+Alt.ttf


C'est un p'tit gag de "link"!   



(très beau ton desk au passage!  Et merci Wath pour le script!!   )


----------



## Scalounet (23 Juin 2011)

Tiens, j'ai encore changé ! 

Oui, je sais, la double horloge c'est fait exprès !!


----------



## Calderan (23 Juin 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Tiens, j'ai encore changé !
> 
> Oui, je sais, la double horloge c'est fait exprès !!


superbe


----------



## Christophe31 (23 Juin 2011)

Trés jolie.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Si si!!!
> 
> => http://www.fontyukle.net/en/Neutra+Text+Alt.ttf


Là oui il est bon.


----------



## Calderan (24 Juin 2011)




----------



## kobeval (24 Juin 2011)

et http://f.cl.ly/items/2P1A360I280t3o3n2V1S/Screen%20shot%202011-06-24%20at%2014.42.33.png


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2011)

J'adore :love:.


----------



## wath68 (24 Juin 2011)

+ 1


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juin 2011)




----------



## wath68 (24 Juin 2011)

Magnifiquement splendide.


----------



## KimJongHyun (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjour tous le monde,

Je lis attentivement les posts de chacun et il y a vraiment de belles choses sur ces dernières pages, bravo 

Scalounet & Kobeval, awesome 

PoorMonsteR, j'aime vraiment le wall avec les luminaires, c'est simple et propre 

Un petit come-back minimaliste pour Moi : 





Bon Weekend !


----------



## Calderan (25 Juin 2011)

KimJongHyun a dit:


> ec les luminaires, c'est simple et propre
> 
> Un petit come-back minimaliste pour Moi :
> 
> ...


j'aime bien l'intégration des icônes et de geektool, très sympa


----------



## KimJongHyun (25 Juin 2011)

Merci Calderan :rose: Aprés le wallpaper, il faut vraiment aimer, de mon coté çà me fait penser aux Daft Punk et étant fan de leur univers depuis bien longtemps. Je l'ai trouvé sympa et surtout moins utilisé que tout ceux déja vu du groupe sur google image  C'est quoi par contre ton icone de menubar ?:mouais: Magnifique & Originale !


----------



## Calderan (25 Juin 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> calderan je te l ai uploader car les icones gaia du pack n y sont plus maintenant.
> c est par là et le pack de l auteur est ici
> wath comme d hab  :love:


Voilà d'où vient mon icône dans la menubar


----------



## KimJongHyun (25 Juin 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Voilà d'où vient mon icône dans la menubar



Merci, c'est vraiment sympa


----------



## wath68 (25 Juin 2011)

Bon ben si tout le monde se met au vert ...





Le fond : http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/3958448777/in/photostream/


----------



## KimJongHyun (25 Juin 2011)

Wath68 superbe le wallpaper, une question çà correspond à quoi ce logo " H " ? Simple curiosité car je le trouve flashy, un héliport ?


----------



## wath68 (25 Juin 2011)

Bonne question.

Apparemment c'est un arrêt de bus, ou de tram, ou autres, en Allemagne (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haltestelle)

Le fond se trouve ici : http://www.flickr.com/photos/96dpi/3958448777/in/photostream/


----------



## Calderan (25 Juin 2011)

simple petite update pour moi :
http://www.cc-concept.be/img/desktop25062011_smal.png


----------



## KimJongHyun (25 Juin 2011)

Merci pour l'explication et le lien du wallpaper


----------



## cooltofchris (25 Juin 2011)

encore du beau bravo à tous.
J y vais de mon mien 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (25 Juin 2011)

Tentez votre chance les gars : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/concours-de-bureaux-et-de-fonds-decrans-736782.html


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2011)

Vas-y Link, tu as de bonnes chances de gagner !


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (26 Juin 2011)

Même si ça fait longtemps que j'ai pas posté ici, vu que je continue à suivre ce que vous faites, à force je peux plus bouler personne 

Magnifiques tous les derniers :love:

Bon allez, je m'y remet sérieusement, vous me donnez envie


----------



## link.javaux (26 Juin 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vas-y Link, tu as de bonnes chances de gagner !



merci mais ça dépend de leurs critères, si ça tombe ils n'aiment pas le minimalisme


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juin 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> (...) ils n'aiment pas le minimalisme


Alors là je n'ai aucune chance non plus.


----------



## Scalounet (26 Juin 2011)

Et moi encore plus vu que je n'utilise que les icônes text, et n'utilise mon dock qu'en mode masqué !!


----------



## Azurreal (26 Juin 2011)

Ah oui c'est sur que si ils n'aiment pas le minimalisme, peu d'entre nous avons nos chances ^^

Pour ma part, j'ai tout changé là, marre des Flurry et autres.
Mais le fond ne plaira pas à tout le monde, je n'en doute pas 

*Today's Desk*


----------



## cooltofchris (26 Juin 2011)

Je ne m inscrirais pas au concours quand je vois le niveau de certains,j ai encore du taf
un peu de changement pour ma part


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Juin 2011)




----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (26 Juin 2011)

Allez, le petit dernier  un de plus grillé par les antis-minimalisme





Le wall sort de je sais plus où, les icônes sont les kobhens que je viens de camemberiser. Quant à la touche de GeekTool, merci Wath  (j'ai d'ailleurs appelé le Geeklet "Wath's Clock" faute d'inspiration )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2011)

Pas mal mais le Dock est vraiment imposant .


----------



## Calderan (27 Juin 2011)

Il y a de belles choses à voir, comme d'habitude


----------



## OOAntonOO (27 Juin 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Le volume ... GeekTool et dans la barre des menus.
> Et la date ... GeekTool et iCal dans le dock
> 
> Plus sérieusement, je suis d'accord avec Scalounet quand il dit que trop de GeekTool tue le desk.,
> ...



Salut,
ptite question... comment tu as fait pour changer la couleur du logo apple dans la barre du dessus ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (27 Juin 2011)

Regarde ici, posts 564 et 565 : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/custo-vous-recherchez-quelque-chose-cest-par-ici-263494-29.html

Et pour le rond coloré que j'utilise, il se trouve dans le premier lien de ce post (h**p://cl.ly/3rMl) : http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16808220


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2011)




----------



## Azurreal (27 Juin 2011)

En fait non, ça n'aura pas tenu !
Le fond était hideux x)

Retour à du bon vieux noir et blanc !

*Today's Desk*

Wath : enfin quelqu'un qui écoute de la bonne musique, c'est rare qui plus est que pas connue :rateau:


----------



## OOAntonOO (28 Juin 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Regarde ici, posts 564 et 565 : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/custo-vous-recherchez-quelque-chose-cest-par-ici-263494-29.html
> 
> Et pour le rond coloré que j'utilise, il se trouve dans le premier lien de ce post (h**p://cl.ly/3rMl) : http://macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16808220


 
Merci à toi


----------



## Zooropalg (29 Juin 2011)

Voilà pour moi aujourd'hui


----------



## Calderan (29 Juin 2011)

Zooropalg a dit:


> Voilà pour moi aujourd'hui


Très sympa


----------



## Zooropalg (29 Juin 2011)

Merci

J'ai un tout petit niveau en custom


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2011)

Très beau bravo !


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Juin 2011)

Zooropalg a dit:


> Voilà pour moi aujourd'hui



Bien homogène, pas mal de petites attentions, super sympa


----------



## Zooropalg (30 Juin 2011)

Transformers3
Decepticons 




Le wallpaper est ici : http://wallpaperswide.com/transformers_dark_of_the_moon-wallpapers.html


----------



## wath68 (30 Juin 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2011)

Sublime Wath .


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2011)

Chez moi :


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2011)

Superbe desk, wath !

Bravo


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


>


Pour rester dans la marque  un que j'ai depuis un moment déjà :


----------



## wath68 (2 Juillet 2011)

Merci à vous.

:love: joli le dernier


----------



## PoorMonsteR (2 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> (...) joli le dernier


Merci. 

Du coup j'ai cherché le tien sur le oueb et je l'ai adopté. 

Mais pour le cdb faudra attendre  :hein: :









edit/ ça donne ceci (avec un petit montage clin d'il  ) :


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2011)

Ah le minimalisme, très propre monsieur .


----------



## PoorMonsteR (3 Juillet 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ah le minimalisme, très propre monsieur .


Merci M'sieur C0rentin.


----------



## wath68 (4 Juillet 2011)

Le fond, *ici*


----------



## GrInGoo (5 Juillet 2011)

Simple et sobre, j'aime bien


----------



## Pantha Du Prince (5 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


>



J'aime beaucoup ! Comment fais-tu pour avoir un dock comme celui-ci ? Et comment avoir uniquement le nom des dossiers sans l'image ? 


Merci d'avance


----------



## kobeval (5 Juillet 2011)

Zooropalg a dit:


> Transformers3
> Decepticons
> 
> 
> ...



c'est une ligne geektool pour le niveau de la batterie le 70 avec la flèche verticale ?


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2011)

Pantha Du Prince a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup ! Comment fais-tu pour avoir un dock comme celui-ci ? Et comment avoir uniquement le nom des dossiers sans l'image ?
> 
> 
> Merci d'avance


C'est l'application DragThing.
Mon dock est masqué.


----------



## TheBrainwasher (5 Juillet 2011)

Wath, desktop sublime, avec un gros coup de coeur pour le fond 

Personnellement je n'aime pas trop l'été et la chaleur


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Joli, j'aime bien. C'est quoi le Space Invaders dans le coin supérieur droit ?

Dock original. 

Comment tu as fait ?


----------



## TheBrainwasher (5 Juillet 2011)

J'utilise l'antivirus Clamxav Sentry, qui se place dans la menu bar avec une icône assez laide, du coup je l'ai remplacé par une icone Space Invaders de statut pour adium.
http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=xtras&xtra_id=7026
Une fois télécharger, tu fais ouvrir le  contenu du paquet et tu le prend!
J'avais remplacé la pomme en haut à gauche par ça pendant un moment , ca le fait pas mal ^^



Le dock c'est http://delta909.deviantart.com/art/MockDock-90833898
Je l'ai modifié sous Gimp pour l'adapter à mon écran, puis j'ai fait une version Png, que j'ouvre avc Geektool.
Tout d'abord j'ai bien sûr utilisé onyx pour le dock 2D et utilisé Mirage, pour avoir un dock transparent.


----------



## just1 (5 Juillet 2011)

@ wath68
J'adore dragthing. Ce logiciel est top!

Par contre, quel réglages ou skin utilises tu pour avoir ce rendu?
Merci

@theBrainwasher : idem, elle correspond a quoi l'icône "Space invader" dans ta barre du haut? Merci


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2011)

Merci pour ces précisions. Pour ma part je laisse mon fond gris mais je vais effectuer quelques modifications sur mon dock.


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2011)

just1 a dit:


> @ wath68
> J'adore dragthing. Ce logiciel est top!
> 
> Par contre, quel réglages ou skin utilises tu pour avoir ce rendu?
> Merci


Pour la capture avec le Zippo, je crois que c'est le skin SimpleOne, ici : http://stefanka.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d1tep8s


----------



## just1 (5 Juillet 2011)

Merci wath68,

mais en fait, je demandais cela pour la capture avec la caravane américaine en fond d'écran


----------



## wath68 (5 Juillet 2011)

C'est le skin "No Glass", qui est d'origine avec DragThing


----------



## Scalounet (6 Juillet 2011)

j'me casse pas la nénette !!


----------



## wath68 (6 Juillet 2011)

euh .... il manque le "s" à _heure_.

À part ça, tout va bien 
Il est terrible ce fond d'écran.


----------



## Scalounet (6 Juillet 2011)

Oupssss !! quel nain je fais  

Bon j'ai rectifié, merci  


Je sais plus ou j'ai dégoté ce wall, mais je le met tel que je l'ai si quelqu'un est intéressé !


----------



## wath68 (6 Juillet 2011)

Merci, je prend et le met de coté.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2011)

Desktop évolution &#8545;.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2011)

Enorme Scalounet !


----------



## GrInGoo (7 Juillet 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> j'me casse pas la nénette !!



Très bonne initiative, c'est superbe


----------



## Scalounet (7 Juillet 2011)

Merci messieurs !


----------



## Christophe31 (7 Juillet 2011)

My new desktop !!!! Enjoy !


----------



## Azurreal (7 Juillet 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> My new desktop !!!! Enjoy !



Whow 

Superbe !
Le fond est bien de David Lanham ?
Je suis moins fan des icônes mais l'ensemble est magnifique et super sobre ! 

Édit : en passant c'est quelle pack d'icônes ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (7 Juillet 2011)

Bien vu 

Scal', ça donne vachement bien le style poil dans la main  Christophe, j'adore l'ambiance de ce nouveau desk


----------



## wath68 (7 Juillet 2011)

J'adore les fonds d'écran de David Lanham quand ils sont sobres et "normaux" (comme celui de Christophe), mais par contre je déteste ceux qui sont trop bizarroïdes et peuplés de créatures étranges.

Dommage, je ne peux pas bouler alors je up


----------



## Christophe31 (8 Juillet 2011)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Édit : en passant c'est quelle pack d'icônes ?



Celui là !


Merci à tous.


----------



## Azurreal (8 Juillet 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Celui là !
> 
> 
> Merci à tous.



Merki Chris !

Pour ma part, je fais du neuf avec du vieux 
Retour à Adium pour la messagerie instantanée, qu'est ce que c'est bon !
Mais je pense à changer les icônes, ça colle pas trop là :hein:

Sinon, comme tout bon fan de minimalisme, ça reste sobre.

*Today's Desk*

Édit : complètement hors sujet, j'ai vu qu'il y avait quelques fans de Breaking Bad, est-ce que parmi eux quelqu'un aurait les sous-titres de la saison 2 pour la version Bluray re-up ? 
J'arrive pas à les trouver et j'ai pas envie de me farcir la saison en V.O pur avec leurs accents, ça me gêne sur cette série malgré mon bon niveau en anglish


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Azurreal (8 Juillet 2011)

On dirait le fond d'écran The Heist re-stylisé en mode Tron 

Mais ultra sobre comme d'hab 
J'aime !


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Juillet 2011)

Sympa les derniers mention spéciale à Scalounet pour l originalité 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## PoorMonsteR (8 Juillet 2011)

MorPhiix a dit:


> On dirait le fond d'écran The Heist re-stylisé en mode Tron
> 
> Mais ultra sobre comme d'hab
> J'aime !


Merci.  

J'aime bien ta pendule cooltofchris.


----------



## wath68 (9 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (10 Juillet 2011)

Wath :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2011)

superbe desk wath


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Juillet 2011)

Oui je sais, il n'y a jamais des couleurs éclatantes.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Juillet 2011)

Barre de menu un peu chargé à mon goût mais le reste est superbe


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Juillet 2011)

Christophe31 a dit:


> Barre de menu un peu chargé à mon goût (...)


Je sais mais ça me sert tous les jours (à part Skitch que je viens d'installer et que je suis obligé d'avoir momentanément pour poster mon desk, et Bluetooth que j'ai oublié d'enlever à la fermeture  ).


Christophe31 a dit:


> (...) mais le reste est superbe


Merci.


----------



## kaos (10 Juillet 2011)

Un petit découpage que j'ai réalisé a la va vite ... si apple devait faire une armure , elle serait comme ça non ? 

ça donnerait le iRon pro


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Juillet 2011)

Original.


----------



## kaos (10 Juillet 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Original.




vachement ouais  mais reconnais que cette armure en aluminium irait super bien avec mon MBP :rateau:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Juillet 2011)

kaos a dit:


> vachement ouais  mais reconnais que cette armure en aluminium irait super bien avec mon MBP :rateau:


Je reconnais, oui.


----------



## kobeval (10 Juillet 2011)

pas beaucoup de changements, la flemme de changer mon dock une énième fois et celui-ci est pas si mal donc en attendant de trouver mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2011)

@Kobeval > Très chouette ce gris clair 

Légère évolution sur le mien :


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2011)

@kobeval
Superbe desk. Bravo.

Seul blème selon mes goûts, je n'aime guère le calendrier.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (11 Juillet 2011)

Allez, le petit dernier ambiance plage et nature, full Lanham sauf pour la corbeille et le Finder trouvés sur dA   
je préviens "full Lanham" pour que ceux qui n'aiment pas ne se brûlent pas les yeux 



 

je crois avoir déjà vu ce wall quelque part dans le fil mais bon tant pis, c'est mon mien maintenant


----------



## kobeval (11 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> @kobeval
> Superbe desk. Bravo.
> 
> Seul blème selon mes goûts, je n'aime guère le calendrier.



merci à vous,
pr le calendrier trouvé sur iconpaper hier je crois, mais bon il va surement pas rester bien longtemps


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juillet 2011)

Sympa les derniers desks :love:.


----------



## wath68 (12 Juillet 2011)

:love::love::love::love::love:


----------



## cooltofchris (12 Juillet 2011)

jolis les derniers !!!


----------



## cooltofchris (13 Juillet 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

Sympa et original !


----------



## moi_riton (13 Juillet 2011)

voila le mien:




pas très original je sais ^^


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juillet 2011)

@cooltofchris

Belle réussite ton desk ! Bravo.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch




Magnifique :love:


----------



## kobeval (14 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2011)

Joli Kobeval !

As-tu essayé avec une barre des menus noire ?


----------



## Christophe31 (14 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Joli Kobeval !
> 
> As-tu essayé avec une barre des menus noire ?



+1 ou même transparente ce serait top car ton fond d'écran est superbe?


----------



## kobeval (14 Juillet 2011)

Essayé adopté  avec la menubar en noir cette fois.



​


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Juillet 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> Essayé adopté  avec la menubar en noir cette fois.


Nettement mieux.


----------



## cooltofchris (15 Juillet 2011)

merci pour les commentaires 
poormonster joli :love:
kobeval c est vrai le 2e est mieux coordonné
riton sympa pour un début c est cohérent


----------



## wath68 (15 Juillet 2011)

Et tant qu'à faire, j'essayerai de bidouiller un truc avec ça :


----------



## Christophe31 (15 Juillet 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Nettement mieux.



+1 et tu vas dire que l'on te guide mais l'idée de Wath est top aussi.


----------



## Scalounet (15 Juillet 2011)

wath, comme d'hab, que dire de plus ! 
Sympa cooltofchris 
Sympa aussi kobeval, mais que de noir que voila ! 
A PoorMonsteR, je ne suis pas spécialement fan de ce type de wall car hélas, ton dock est complètement noyé dans cet univers... !! 

Moi, en ce moment, je me prélasse assis a une terrasse de café en charmante compagnie.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Juillet 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> (...) A PoorMonsteR, je ne suis pas spécialement fan de ce type de wall car *hélas*, ton dock est complètement noyé dans cet univers... !!  (...)


Pourquoi hélas ? 
Je pense que tu n'as pas remarqué que c'était volontaire.
A l'inverse de beaucoup de membres (ce que je ne critique absolument pas, bien entendu  ), je ne veux qu'un minimum d'éléments sur le Bureau et dans le Dock. Je pourrais même supprimer "Dossiers" dans ce Dock mais ça ne me gêne pas pour l'instant. Seulement 3 éléments ça peut aller. 
Je me sers presque tout le temps de raccourcis clavier (j'ai même une application pour m'en créer).


----------



## kobeval (16 Juillet 2011)

dernier promis, avec l'horloge de wath. J'avoue c'est un "peu sombre" et pas évident de s'adapter à la menubar en noir



​
j'adore scalounet


----------



## Christophe31 (16 Juillet 2011)

Là c'est top 

Scalounet trés jolie.


----------



## wath68 (16 Juillet 2011)

Euh ouais mais non lol.

Il faudrait, je pense, enlever l'image du fond de l'horloge GeekTool et ne gardez que les chiffres et le petit séparateur noir par dessus.
Histoire de vraiment intégrer l'horloge au fond.

Et, soyons fous, j'en mettrais même une deuxième, avec la date, pour remplir un peu l'ensemble qui est quand même assez "triste".


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2011)

Scalounet, très très sympa .


----------



## kobeval (16 Juillet 2011)

Wath tu me fais mentir, pour la date par contre j'en vois toujours pas l'utilité donc j'arrête sur ça 



​
edit: quelqu'un connaitrait t-il la modif a apporté à la ligne geektool  << date +"%I     %M" >> pour avoir l'heure en 24h? merci


----------



## Calderan (16 Juillet 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> edit: quelqu'un connaitrait t-il la modif a apporté à la ligne geektool  << date +"%I     %M" >> pour avoir l'heure en 24h? merci



date +"%*H*     %M"


----------



## Scalounet (17 Juillet 2011)

Wall tiré de la serie tv "The Pacific" ("petite soeur" de la magnifique série Band Of Brothers)


----------



## wath68 (17 Juillet 2011)

Terriblement génial  

C'est quelle police, pour l'heure, s'te plait ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2011)

@scalounet

Voici le desk de l'année !!!!

Élégant, minimaliste, ambiance superbe.

Bravo !


----------



## Scalounet (17 Juillet 2011)

Merci messieurs 

J'avouerai que j'adore ce wall pour les raisons que tu as évoqué Jmichel ! 

Le voici tel que je l'ai pour ceux que cela intéresse ! :  





wath, il s'agit de la police "Bordeaux Roman Bolt LET"


----------



## cooltofchris (17 Juillet 2011)

Scalounet exelllent 
Quelle est le controller itunes (theme bowtie ???)


----------



## GrInGoo (18 Juillet 2011)

Toujours aussi beau tes desks Scalounet


----------



## Scalounet (18 Juillet 2011)

Merci messieurs, c'est sympa 

Le contrôleur itunes est un Widget de chez Yahouuuu (itunes Bar) !!


----------



## gusmoom (19 Juillet 2011)

Voilà le mien du moment 
http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/8159/capturedcran20110719135.png


----------



## Azurreal (19 Juillet 2011)

gusmoom a dit:


> Voilà le mien du moment
> http://img29.imageshack.us/img29/8159/capturedcran20110719135.png



Attention à la taille des images, merci de penser à ceux qui n'ont pas une super connexion =)

Quand au desk, c'est pas trop mon truc :
 - photo super saturée, pixélisée sur les bords
 - dock trop large et chargé
 - menubar trop chargée aussi

Mais pour un début c'est pas mal


----------



## cooltofchris (19 Juillet 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (19 Juillet 2011)

MorPhiix a dit:


> Attention à la taille des images, merci de penser à ceux qui n'ont pas une super connexion =)


 Pourquoi citer l'image alors ?

J'ai corrigé les liens


----------



## Azurreal (19 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Pourquoi citer l'image alors ?
> 
> J'ai corrigé les liens



Rooooooooh !
J'ai pas fait gaffe pour le coup :rateau:
Qui plus est que tu sais que j'ai du mal avec les liens


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



Superbe cela et très élégant ! Bravo. La date, la météo, les étagères de lecteur et la barre des menus extraordinaire.
La seule chose - mais c'est mon goût personnel - j'aurais essayé de trouver des icônes de dock dans les mêmes tons de gris que tes lecteurs.


----------



## cooltofchris (20 Juillet 2011)

merci Jmichel33 pour les icones,c est juste une question de flemme


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2011)

Alors, laisse cela ainsi, la flemme c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux en période estivale, même si cela ressemble plus à un mois d'octobre sur la côte atlantique.


----------



## wath68 (20 Juillet 2011)

Très joli, même si je trouve le vert un peu trop pâle à mon gout.

Petit h-s :
 z'avez vu, ça chauffe sur le forum Mac OS X depuis la sortie du roi de la jungle.

Qui l'a installé ?
Chez moi il est en train de télécharger.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Juillet 2011)

Bonsoir Wath,

off topic

Par principe je n'installe jamais la version X.0. J'attends au minimum la version X.1 pour le faire. Et encore, je crains que ce Lion ne sera jamais installé sur aucun des ordinateurs, tant ceux du travail que ceux à la maison.

Qu'il y ait des soucis donc, rien d'étonnant. Entre l'entêtement d'Apple de passer cela par l'AppStore (certes une clé USB sera dispo en août) sans beaucoup d'informations très claires, et selon moi l'accumulation de soucis en tous genres avec une nouvelle clientèle dont les réflexes proviennent de Windows, tous ces soucis - entre les vrais et les légers - étaient bien prévisibles.

Je pense aussi qu'il y a quelques soucis chez Apple, au moins depuis Tiger. J'ai installé la version 10.6.8 qui a généré de bons dysfonctionnements, notamment au niveau de l'impression. En clair, une mise à jour qui corrige des bugs et qui en crée de nouveaux, c'est jamais bon.
Et quand je lis que certains déclarent un nombre invraisemblable de bugs sur la version GM, identique à la version commercialisée aujourd'hui, je pense qu'effectivement, cela doit être chaud chez ceux qui, pressés, ont installé à la hâte cette nouvelle version qui d'ailleurs, a perdu au passage Mac. Tout un symbole.
Fin du HS


----------



## wath68 (20 Juillet 2011)

Et hop, premier desk' avec Lion.

Retour à la barre grise ... pas encore testé ThemePark.




Pas de blêmes pour l'instant. Je n'en ai jamais eu d'ailleurs avec les mises-à-jour.
J'adore les nouveaux Safari et iTunes.


----------



## cooltofchris (20 Juillet 2011)

Joli Wath 
suis aussi sur le Lion 
Plutôt sympa la bebette 
themepark et geektool c est mort pour l instant 
pour la barre il y a ça
j envois mon shot bientôt


----------



## wath68 (21 Juillet 2011)

GeekTool marchait chez moi (l'heure en bas à droite), mais je viens de remarquer qu'il empêchait le clic sur les mini-lecteurs d'Ecoute et Bowtie.

Donc zou, à la corbeille GT.
De toute façon il ne me servait plus que pour l'heure, donc je peux très bien m'en passer, j'ai une montre  :râteau:

Pour la barre noire, je vais attendre une éventuelle mise-à-jour de ThemePark, ou sinon je la laisse  comme elle est, translucide. Ça me va très bien comme ça.

Edit : Bowtie continue à délirer, donc apparemment ça ne provenait pas de GeekTool.


----------



## Larme (21 Juillet 2011)

D'après Roarring App, _Bowtie_ *et* _GeekTool_ rencontrent en effet quelques problèmes avec le roi de la jungle...


----------



## wath68 (21 Juillet 2011)

Ha excellent, merci.
Je recherchais justement le nom de ce site que j'avais vu je ne sais plus trop où sur le forum.


----------



## cooltofchris (21 Juillet 2011)

Pour bowtie il y a une version beta 1.4
J aime beaucoup les apps en pleine écran switcher de mail à itunes et revenir au bureau c est le pied :love:
Allez first shot 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (21 Juillet 2011)

Terrible. 

La barre noire tu l'as obtenu avec le lien que tu as donné plus haut ?


----------



## cooltofchris (21 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Terrible.
> 
> La barre noire tu l'as obtenu avec le lien que tu as donné plus haut ?


Yes


----------



## Rez2a (21 Juillet 2011)

Bon ben forcément, maintenant que Lion est sorti et qu'on peut faire mumuse, je ne pense pas être le premier à avoir eu l'idée mais bon... c'est vachement dur de se rendre compte quand même, mais même avec un wall moyen comme celui-ci, je dois avouer que sur iMac 27" ça donne pas mal... j'ai hâte de voir ce que certains vont nous sortir.


----------



## Calderan (21 Juillet 2011)

Joli les derniers, ça fait un moment que je tourne avec Lion, mais il est temps de me remettre à la custo (vous me donnez envie avec vos magnifiques desk )


----------



## kobeval (21 Juillet 2011)

http://www.maxthemes.com/
obsidian menu bar noir compatible sur lion aussi normalement


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Sympa les nouveaux desks du Lion, j'ai eu un peu peur lors de l'installation vu que j'avais un thème installé, une police modifiée, des icônes changées avec CandyBar, des mods de divers endroits .
Mais finalement tout va bien bon j'ai perdu le tout à part les icônes des applications tierces suite à la mise à jour mais il fonctionne sans bugs.


----------



## cooltofchris (21 Juillet 2011)

C est good geek tool roule grace à [URL="http://projects.tynsoe.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=229"[/URL]
:love:
Du coup et vu le temps!


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
vive lion


----------



## Larme (21 Juillet 2011)

Donc si j'ai bien capté, après cette mode sur FesseBook de mettre des images en "panorama" sur son profil, ca va arriver sur le roi de la jungle ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Je trouve que l'un des points positifs de Mission Control est de pouvoir afficher des wallpapers différents (ou non) pour chaque bureau.
En revanche, je me trouvais plus à l'aise avec exposé...
J'espère qu'Apple va améliorer cela...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Ce que je n'aime pas perso, c'est l'icône c'est la barre en diagonale lorsqu'on coupe le son ça fait vraiment dirigiste.


----------



## kobeval (21 Juillet 2011)

pas moyen de changer l'icône du finder avec liteicon  si quelqu'un peut m'aider en me filant la manie manuelle ou autre merci beaucoup!
ah oui et comment fait-on pour inverser le sens de défilement de la barre de défilement, ça prend déjà la tête cette connerie?
merci


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Tout ce que je peux te dire, c'est que CandyBar fonctionne à 100%, je ne connais pas litteicon.

Pour ce qui est du défilement, je pense qu'on s'y habitue très vite, quelques jours et le coup sera pris.

Pour le changer, rien de plus simple :

- Préférences système
- Souris
- décocher sens du défilement naturel

Le choix proposé par Lion est effectivement plus naturel, c'est bien le sens du document à l'écran et non le sens vers lequel se dirige "l'ascenseur".

Je conseille vraiment l'acquisition d'un "trackpad", là cela prend vraiment tout son sens.


----------



## kobeval (21 Juillet 2011)

merci jm, toujours un soucis avec l'icône du finder mm en passant par coreservices, et en modifiant le fichier icns... l'icône d'origine et qd mm assez moche
permissions réparées et dock et finder relancé mais rien à faire pas moyen de changer l'icône dans le dock alors que dans le fichier core elle apparaît bien modifiée... si qq'un peut m'aider


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Rédémarre complètement.... la relance du Finder ne suffit pas toujours.


----------



## Lebossflo (21 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour a tous,
voici le mien:



(ces juste le fond d'écran, cliqué dessus pour la taille réelle)).
Tous bete a faire, la tache au milieu est détouré d'un fond d'écran, mise sur un autre fond d'écran avec l'effet carbon.


----------



## kobeval (21 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Rédémarre complètement.... la relance du Finder ne suffit pas toujours.



oublié de dire que je l'avais fait également


----------



## thekingdolphin (21 Juillet 2011)

to Kobeval
normalement en remplcant l'icone du finder dans liteicon et en relançant le dock ça fonctionne.
Quel version de liteicon et mac os x as tu?
J'ai essayé avec mac os X 10.7 et liteicon 2.0 et ça fonctionne nickel.
le fichier icône que tu as est en icns?
cordialement


----------



## kobeval (21 Juillet 2011)

lion et liteicon 1.3.1 j'ai dl la dernière beta en espérant du mieux mais le fait que mm avec la manip manuelle je ne puisse pas changer l'icône ne m'inspire rien de bien

edit: nickel avec la beta de liteicon merci de m'y avoir fait penser


----------



## thekingdolphin (21 Juillet 2011)

to Kobeval
de rien .
cordialement


----------



## Samaf (21 Juillet 2011)

Voici mon desktop Louis Vuitton sous Mac Os X 10.7 Lion

http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images-100/...-25,5b0cf875bc6a354418d011bd3b272d1b.png.html


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2011)

Tu pourras trouver un jeu d'icônes "LV" ici :

http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/icons/?q=louis vuitton

si tu veux harmoniser ton espace de travail...


----------



## Samaf (21 Juillet 2011)

C'est ce que je suis en train de faire, il me manque plus itunes et safari et mon dock et bon 

*Edit:* Voici le nouveau avec les icônes.
http://www.hiboox.fr/go/images-100/...-17,d18b0986a6f410dbb91ae708028e2edf.png.html


----------



## kobeval (22 Juillet 2011)

1er sur Lion, un peu la flemme de faire plus...



​


----------



## wath68 (23 Juillet 2011)

Très joli, Kobeval, j'aime beaucoup  

Ma MenuBar transparente me manque


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> 1er sur Lion, un peu la flemme de faire plus...
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Pas mal du tout. Un poil mélancolique à souhait.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h12 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Très joli, Kobeval, j'aime beaucoup
> 
> Ma MenuBar transparente me manque



Superbe.... je jouerai bien de la guitare avec ta lionne dans des volutes de fumée...

Une vraie pub anti-tabac !


----------



## cooltofchris (23 Juillet 2011)

wath superbe et merci pour le script geektool,je savais qu il allait me servir :love:
kobeval sobre et sympa 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Patrowski (23 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous j'ai trouvé ce fond d'écran avec des scripts GeekTool vraiment très jolie et je voudrais savoir si cela est possible de l'avoir ? http://projects.tynsoe.org/en/geektool/shots/shot34.jpg

De plus étant novice dans GeekTool et après avoir vu plusieurs tuto (texte,vidéos...) je n'y arrive toujours pas. 
Pour les scripts notamment. Une fois le script copier dans quel logiciel je peux le coller et sous quel format l'enregistrer ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## kobeval (23 Juillet 2011)

Vraiment sympa chris, la wall/geektool et le dock harmonisé surtt j'adore.


----------



## Larme (23 Juillet 2011)

Normalement, ceci.
Source

TinEye, c'est puissant !


----------



## Patrowski (23 Juillet 2011)

@Larme

Pour la photo je comprend j'ai réussi à l'avoir mais après je ne comprend pas pour rajouter l'heure et tout ? 
Peux tu m'éclaircir stp.

Merci


----------



## Larme (23 Juillet 2011)

http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html


----------



## Patrowski (23 Juillet 2011)

D'accord j'ai bien pris connaissance de sa mais depuis 2 jours impossible pour les scripts. 

Je les trouve mais dans quoi je les mets et sous quel format je trouve pas. Je suis sous Lion.

TinEYE a quoi sa sert ?


----------



## Larme (23 Juillet 2011)

Premièrement, concernant GeekTool, il n'est pas complètement opérationnel sous Lion. Il souffre de quelques bugs apparemment...
Deuxièmement, il vaut mieux parler de GeekTool sur le topic de GeekTool... Ça évite de disperser les conversations, et si d'autres personnes rencontrent le même problème, au moins ils n'auront qu'un seul topic à lire...

Concernant TinEye, un peu de recherche par toi-même t'aurait dit que c'est un Rerverse image Engine, et que donc en lui donnant un image, il retrouve les autres qui lui ressemble, sans se soucier de la taille, et avec un peu de recherche complémentaire sur les sites trouvés, on peut parfois avoir l'auteur, une version HD etc...


----------



## Patrowski (23 Juillet 2011)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## JustMeJulien (23 Juillet 2011)

Hello,

Enfin de retour sous mac avec le nouveau macbook air et lion .





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Lien taille originale : http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/842/lionfirstwallpaper.png/


----------



## wath68 (24 Juillet 2011)

Et hop, encore un nouveau.




Le fond ici : http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1074813

P.S : vivement que ThemePark soit compatible avec Lion ... je n'aime pas la barre des menus grise, ni transparente et ni noire


----------



## Scalounet (24 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Et hop, encore un nouveau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



100% d'accord avec toi !  

Très joli ce wall 

Pour le moment j'utilise Nocturne, comme ça, ça me fait juste une petite bande noire en haut... (je ne supporte pas la menubar, quelle soit en gris ou en noir) !


----------



## link.javaux (24 Juillet 2011)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Enfin de retour sous mac avec le nouveau macbook air et lion .



cool ton bowtie



wath68 a dit:


> P.S : vivement que ThemePark soit compatible avec Lion ... je n'aime pas la barre des menus grise, ni transparente et ni noire



il suffit d'utiliser les sartfiletool disponible sur le lien suivant:
http://www.macthemes.net/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=827213


----------



## goldo1978 (24 Juillet 2011)

Patrowski a dit:


> Bonjour à tous j'ai trouvé ce fond d'écran avec des scripts GeekTool vraiment très jolie et je voudrais savoir si cela est possible de l'avoir ? http://projects.tynsoe.org/en/geektool/shots/shot34.jpg
> 
> De plus étant novice dans GeekTool et après avoir vu plusieurs tuto (texte,vidéos...) je n'y arrive toujours pas.
> Pour les scripts notamment. Une fois le script copier dans quel logiciel je peux le coller et sous quel format l'enregistrer ?
> ...



Regardes ici:
http://desktopspotting.com/25/awesome-geektool-mac-os-x-desktop/#more-134


----------



## Scalounet (24 Juillet 2011)

Mon premier desk sous le roi des zanimaux !!


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juillet 2011)




----------



## wath68 (24 Juillet 2011)

hooouuu le fanboy :bebe:

:love: Peter Gabriel


----------



## Patrowski (24 Juillet 2011)

@Goldo1978

Merci beaucoup


----------



## lordroy (24 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour
Quelle est l'application que vous utilisez pour la lecture audio.
Je vous que l'application n'affiche qu'une simple pochette d'album sur le desktop.
merci


----------



## Christophe31 (24 Juillet 2011)

lordroy a dit:


> Bonjour
> Quelle est l'application que vous utilisez pour la lecture audio.
> Je vous que l'application n'affiche qu'une simple pochette d'album sur le desktop.
> merci




Ecoute


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2011)

Et GeekTool auquel je ne comprends pas grand-chose.


----------



## Azurreal (24 Juillet 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Et GeekTool auquel je ne comprends pas grand-chose.



Pfiouuuuuuuuuu que c'est sombre ! 


Edith : dès que le temps me le permettra ainsi que le courage (oui parce que rentrer dans la cage aux lions !) je le fais !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2011)

Azurreal a dit:


> Pfiouuuuuuuuuu que c'est sombre !  (...)


Je n'aime pas les fonds d'écrans trop clairs ou agressifs.
Là c'est "reposant" :rateau: et ça permet de bosser tranquillement sans être distrait.
Chacun son truc. 

Ou alors j'ai celui-là si tu préfères (trouvé tout à l'heure) :


----------



## Azurreal (24 Juillet 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Je n'aime pas les fonds d'écrans trop clairs ou agressifs.
> Là c'est "reposant" :rateau: et ça permet de bosser tranquillement sans être distrait.
> Chacun son truc.
> 
> ...



Han purée d'pomme de terre !

Celui là en revanche est génial


----------



## iAlexy (26 Juillet 2011)

Voilà comment j'ai customisé mon bureau quand j'étais sous snow léopard, je vous montre mes préféré. Moi customiser sur Lion, je vais attendre que les logiciels sois totalement compatible 









​


----------



## Fìx (26 Juillet 2011)

Excellent l'idée de l'heure masquée par les montagnes! :love:   


Juste pour comprendre...


Un fond d'écran
L'heure geektool au dessus
Une image des montagnes détourées mise via geektool par dessus?


J'ai bon?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Tu préfères les montagnes ???????


----------



## Fìx (26 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Tu préfères les montagnes ???????



Oui.... et?

Parce que sur l'autre y'a une pouffiasse alors j'devrais le préférer?

Ça fait de moi une tarlouse c'est ça?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

cépacekejevoulèdirnonplu©

Un jour avec une belle blonde, le lendemain solitaire dans la montagne...


----------



## cooltofchris (26 Juillet 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
encore du beaux les derniers


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Joli bokeh et joli travail. Bravo !


----------



## kaos (26 Juillet 2011)

bonjour, je découvre vos desk's, je suis en train de télécharger geektool, je voulais savoir si on peut afficher des flux rss d'une part et de l'autre ,est ce que ça prend beaucoup de ressources ?



merci


----------



## wath68 (26 Juillet 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Excellent l'idée de l'heure masquée par les montagnes! :love:
> 
> 
> Juste pour comprendre...
> ...



Je pense que oui, tu as tout bon.

Perso, je n'aime pas quand il y a deux fois l'heure et deux fois la date sur un desk' :râteau:
Et encore moins quand les deux horloges ne sont pas synchros (cf. la 2ème capture : 12h28 et 12h30)


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Et encore moins quand les deux horloges ne sont pas synchros (cf. la 2ème capture : 12h28 et 12h30)



Comment c'est possible cela ? Entre l'heure "geektool" et l'heure du système ????


----------



## kobeval (26 Juillet 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Comment c'est possible cela ? Entre l'heure "geektool" et l'heure du système ????



si la fréquence d'actualisation de l'horloge geektool est supérieur à 60s c'est possible


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

OK Merci, je n'avais pas pensé à cela, effectivement....

Pour en revenir au desk, je trouve chouette ce montage de l'heure qui passe derrière la montagne.


----------



## iAlexy (26 Juillet 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Excellent l'idée de l'heure masquée par les montagnes! :love:
> 
> 
> Juste pour comprendre...
> ...




Tu as bon 
J'ai découpé le fond écran avec photoshop et voilà.


----------



## UnAm (26 Juillet 2011)

Bravo à tous, c'est beau : )





cooltofchris a dit:


> https://img.skitch.com/20110719-cqweecwe3hq63qetjk2hj68csa.preview.jpg[/mg][/url][url=https://skitch.com/christof/fksbp/capture-decran-2011-07-19-a-20.32.07]Click for large view[/url] - [color=#A7A7A7]Uploaded with [url=http://skitch.com]Skitch[/url][/color][/QUOTE]
> 
> J'aimerai bien trouver ce fond d'écran si possible :-p


----------



## iAlexy (27 Juillet 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> si la fréquence d'actualisation de l'horloge geektool est supérieur à 60s c'est possible



J'avais mal réglé geektool oui, sa faisait un moment que je ne l'avais pas utiliser.


----------



## GrInGoo (27 Juillet 2011)

Superbe iAlexy


----------



## cooltofchris (27 Juillet 2011)

lien pour le wall


----------



## iAlexy (27 Juillet 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Superbe iAlexy



Merci, quand j'en aurai fait sur Lion je posterai


----------



## GrInGoo (28 Juillet 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> lien pour le wall


Super jolie, merci


----------



## kobeval (28 Juillet 2011)

​


----------



## Azurreal (28 Juillet 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> http://f.cl.ly/items/2o2H3j2P3N3S430J3r0O/Screen%20Shot%202011-07-28%20at%2011.47.33.png​



Niiiiiiiiiiiiice ! 

Je suppose que les icônes sont un assortiments de plusieurs collections ? 
Ça rend vraiment super bien et super sobre


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2011)

Bravo kobeval.

Bureau minimaliste et cohérent comme je les aime.

Cela me rappelle en plus une marque française d'enceintes hifi d'une qualité extraordinaire.


----------



## kobeval (28 Juillet 2011)

Azurreal a dit:


> Niiiiiiiiiiiiice !
> 
> Je suppose que les icônes sont un assortiments de plusieurs collections ?
> Ça rend vraiment super bien et super sobre



merci, oui j'ai trouvé les icônes un peu partout iconpaper, macthemes, deviantart...


----------



## TheBrainwasher (28 Juillet 2011)

Kobeval est ce que tu as le lien pour télécharger le wallpaper de ton précédent screenshot qui est superbe, a savoir celui-ci:
http://f.cl.ly/items/1X0Y1n3x1L1Q0I1U032Z/Capture d&#8217;écran 2011-07-22 à 17.09.25.png
:love:


----------



## kobeval (28 Juillet 2011)

TheBrainwasher a dit:


> Kobeval est ce que tu as le lien pour télécharger le wallpaper de ton précédent screenshot qui est superbe, a savoir celui-ci:
> http://f.cl.ly/items/1X0Y1n3x1L1Q0I1U032Z/Capture d&#8217;écran 2011-07-22 à 17.09.25.png
> :love:



pas retrouvé le lien d'origine mais je l'avais gardé donc voila en deux versions,

http://f.cl.ly/items/1R3L0e0z2C1O390y1y3V/nature-coldRegular.png

http://f.cl.ly/items/282K0n460f153z3Z1P44/nature-Cold.png


----------



## TheBrainwasher (28 Juillet 2011)

Je te remercie


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2011)

WOW la grande classe.
Bravo.


----------



## wath68 (28 Juillet 2011)




----------



## Scalounet (29 Juillet 2011)

Joli ça ! 

Tu as trouvé le moyen de coloriser la menubar ? 
j'aime beaucoup ta barre de "dock" !! 

ps: tu aurais pu effacer le "all rights reserved"


----------



## GrInGoo (29 Juillet 2011)

Superbe Wath !!! :love:

Tu as un lien pour le wall ?

EDIT : 

Les walls iPhone, iPad, et Mac sont dispos ici


----------



## ditek (29 Juillet 2011)

Voila le miens sous SL, que j'avais fait un peu avant la sortie de Lion. (je m'étais inspiré d'un tuto que j'avais vu je ne sais plus ou d'ailleurs...)
Je reflechi a de nouvelles idées car tout a disparu depuis que j'ai mis à jour.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2011)




----------



## fau6il (29 Juillet 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Mon premier desk sous le roi des zanimaux !!



_Super! _

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h26 ----------




C0rentin a dit:


>



_Bon pour la vision nocturne! _


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2011)

Merci à vous.


Scalounet a dit:


> Tu as trouvé le moyen de coloriser la menubar ?
> j'aime beaucoup ta barre de "dock" !!
> 
> ps: tu aurais pu effacer le "all rights reserved"


La MenuBar, non c'est celle d'origine, transparente.
La barre de Dock c'est un skin Bowtie qui affiche l'heure, et normalement aussi la date et la météo que j'ai virés.

 j'avais pensé à effacer le "all right reserved", mais en fin de compte il ne me dérange pas.

Très joli, Corentin


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci à vous.
> 
> La MenuBar, non c'est celle d'origine, transparente.
> La barre de Dock c'est un skin Bowtie qui affiche l'heure, et normalement aussi la date et la météo que j'ai virés.
> ...



Tu es passé par quoi pour la transparence ? :confuses:

Je vois pour le Skin Bowtie, bravo !  

Moi je fais mumuse avec 2 skins Rainlendar (calendrier et horloge) et un widget yahoo pour itunes !!  






Edit: très joli Corentin


----------



## wath68 (29 Juillet 2011)

Bah j'ai juste coché "Barre transparente" dans les préférences système, rien de plus, zéro custo.
:bebe:

Malgré qu'il soit très très sombre, j'aime bien le fond.
Un peu moins l'espèce de rond qui donne l'impression d'un trou béant dans le crâne de la jeune fille


C'est quoi d'ailleurs ?


----------



## Scalounet (29 Juillet 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Bah j'ai juste coché "Barre transparente" dans les préférences système, rien de plus, zéro custo.
> :bebe:
> 
> Malgré qu'il soit très très sombre, j'aime bien le fond.
> ...



Une horloge (Rainlendar) ! 

Ah ben merdum alors, j'vais voir ça de suite pour la menubar ! :rose:


----------



## Bliim (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Voici mon desktop actuel sous SL


----------



## Phil1982 (31 Juillet 2011)

Resalut tout le monde, ca chôme pas ici.. très sympa le wall wath !

Super Bliim, tu m'as donné l'idée de retourner sur deviantart pour chopper le wallpaper iOS4.

Du coup je le partage.


----------



## Azurreal (31 Juillet 2011)

Premier desk sous le fauve, bon okay j'ai pas encore pris le temps de changer son pelage mais ça viendra.
J'ai pas trop le temps, je suis en vacances :rateau:
Il faut que je me trouve un nouveau set d'icônes, mais ce n'est pas chose facile ^^

*Today's Desk*

Si certains ont des idées pour des sets d'icônes je suis complètement preneur !


----------



## Anonyme (1 Août 2011)

Perso je désactiverai les indicateurs dans le Dock .
Sinon très bien .

Pour les icônes elles sont en 1024x1024 ? Toutes ?


----------



## Azurreal (1 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Perso je désactiverai les indicateurs dans le Dock .
> Sinon très bien .
> 
> Pour les icônes elles sont en 1024x1024 ? Toutes ?



Ah les indicateurs dock je les aime bien, ça me permet de savoir quelles applications sont ouvertes 

Je n'ai pas regardé, je vais voir de suite 

Édit : Non ils ne sont pas tous en 1024, beaucoup sont en 512 !


----------



## wath68 (1 Août 2011)

Pour ceux qui m'envoient des mails pour le Dock, je répète, même si je l'ai déjà dis sur cette même page, quelques messages plus haut :

Pas de Dock, il est masqué.
C'est l'application DragThing (pour les Applications ouvertes) + un skin Bowtie (pour l'heure et le titre en lecture)

Je précise aussi que je ne réponds pas aux mails pour des demandes concernant la custo.
Le forum est fait pour partager, donc faite une demande dans ce fil ou bien dans http://forums.macg.co/customisation/custo-vous-recherchez-quelque-chose-cest-par-ici-263494.html comme ça tout le monde en profite.


----------



## link.javaux (1 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> ...



cool le dock comment tu fais :nerd:


----------



## Btz (1 Août 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> cool le dock comment tu fais :nerd:



+1


----------



## wath68 (1 Août 2011)

Comme dirait Perceval le Gallois : "euh ... de quoi ?"


----------



## Larme (2 Août 2011)

_Faut vraiment que je me mette à la Custo' !_


----------



## GrInGoo (2 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


>



Chic & Sobre, j'adhère.
belle harmonie


----------



## fau6il (2 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


>



_Magnifique :love:  et suggestive photo!  

Rugit-elle aussi  comme un Lion?      _


----------



## GrInGoo (2 Août 2011)

fau6il a dit:


> _Magnifique :love:  et suggestive photo!
> 
> Rugit-elle aussi  comme un Lion?      _



Ca dépend de toi, si tu donnes de ta personne ou pas


----------



## wath68 (2 Août 2011)

J'aimerai bien faire le test pour le savoir :style:

En passant, un petit délire matinal après avoir lu les news de MacGe, et plus particulièrement celle-ci : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/210832/icloud-du-nouveau

Comme dit, c'est un délire, le fond ne va pas rester, mais ça va peut-être donner des idées à certains 
Ne me demandez pas le fond, cela doit être sous © étoussa mais vous savez où trouver tout les "ingrédients" maintenant


----------



## Azurreal (2 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aimerai bien faire le test pour le savoir :style:
> 
> En passant, un petit délire matinal après avoir lu les news de MacGe, et plus particulièrement celle-ci : http://www.macg.co/news/voir/210832/icloud-du-nouveau
> 
> ...



Yay !
Uber sympa ce desk !


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2011)

Merci les gars, sublime Wath !


----------



## link.javaux (2 Août 2011)

voici mon premier sous lion
attention virus

j'ai un soucis pour faire disparaitre la pomme sinon j'ai presque ce que j'avais sous snow


----------



## Azurreal (2 Août 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> voici mon premier sous lion
> attention virus
> 
> j'ai un soucis pour faire disparaitre la pomme sinon j'ai presque ce que j'avais sous snow



Toujours aussi green ! *repense au 5 ième Élément *

Simple question qu'as-tu utilisé pour les icônes de la menubar ? Et aussi pour la date/heure ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> voici mon premier sous lion
> attention virus
> 
> j'ai un soucis pour faire disparaitre la pomme sinon j'ai presque ce que j'avais sous snow



Superbe et bravo pour la cohérence.

Une mention spéciale pour la barre des menus minimaliste à souhait


----------



## link.javaux (3 Août 2011)

Azurreal a dit:


> Simple question qu'as-tu utilisé pour les icônes de la menubar ? Et aussi pour la date/heure ?



date et heure c est MenuCalendarClock iCal
airport c'est iandrew




Jmichel33 a dit:


> Une mention spéciale pour la barre des menus minimaliste à souhait



non c'est pas terrible ça me saoul j'aimerai retrouver celle que j'avais avant 


----------



## Vinsou (3 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous ! Je suis nouveau sur le forum même si je vous lis depuis pas mal de temps  , J'ai décider de me lancer dans la custo' aussi et donc hier je me suis mis sur Geektool mais malgrès les tuto etc je suis arriver à rien du tout !

J'ai vu par la suite que la version 3.0 rencontrait de nombreux problemes sous Lion donc j'aurais voulu savoir par quel moyen proceder ou si il existe une version antérieur qui fonctionne sous Lion?

Je sais pas si j'ai été clair mais je me comprend 

Merci de votre aide, bonne journée


----------



## wath68 (3 Août 2011)

Essaye avec cette version, la dernière : http://t.co/2ZLCQUm
Marche parfaitement chez moi.

J'en profite.




Le fond, ici : http://kirkh.deviantart.com/art/ColoBird-v2-245822749?


----------



## Vinsou (3 Août 2011)

Merci je testerais ça ce soir en rentrant 

Pour le Toucan


----------



## Azurreal (3 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Essaye avec cette version, la dernière : http://t.co/2ZLCQUm
> Marche parfaitement chez moi.
> 
> J'en profite.



So Fresh !
Un lien pour la mouette ?


----------



## wath68 (3 Août 2011)

Merci.
J'ai rajouté le lien du piaf sous la capture


----------



## Scalounet (3 Août 2011)

Superbe ce fond wath 

Mon petit dernier !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> voici mon premier sous lion
> attention virus
> 
> j'ai un soucis pour faire disparaitre la pomme sinon j'ai presque ce que j'avais sous snow



Sympa !

Le changement de la police est du même type que sur Snow ?


----------



## Azurreal (3 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> J'ai rajouté le lien du piaf sous la capture


Thankx Wath ! 



Scalounet a dit:


> Superbe ce fond wath
> 
> Mon petit dernier !



Alors la dans le genre vachement bien foutu, on peut pas faire mieux ! 
Quelle uniformité dans ce desk !
Conjugué au fait que j'adore l'ambiance western, tu as mes plus sincères félicitations ! (Oui, oui, je sais que ce n'est pas grand chose ^^)


----------



## wath68 (3 Août 2011)

ha oui, terrible en effet.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Août 2011)

C'est clair que l'intégration de l'heure est géniale.


----------



## link.javaux (3 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Sympa !
> 
> Le changement de la police est du même type que sur Snow ?



oui c'est le même, je pense que c'est toi qui me l'ait filé si je me souviens bien


----------



## gabou009 (4 Août 2011)

J'ai une petite question. Comment est-ce que je peux mettre le menu pomme avec le bandeau rouge? Où puis-je le trouver? Et est-ce compatible Lion? Merci!


----------



## Vinsou (4 Août 2011)

Merci Wath sa a marché hier soir 

Il me reste plus qu'à m'entrainer un peu maintenant


----------



## Azurreal (4 Août 2011)

gabou009 a dit:


> J'ai une petite question. Comment est-ce que je peux mettre le menu pomme avec le bandeau rouge? Où puis-je le trouver? Et est-ce compatible Lion? Merci!



D'autres te répondront certainement mieux que moi, mais il me semble que c'est avec Geektool (qui est compatible avec Lion, cf : post Wath).
Il me semble que ça avait déjà été demandé il y a quelques pages, c'est un shell avec une image de bandeau si mes souvenirs sont bons


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Exact, merci !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Superbe ce fond wath
> 
> Mon petit dernier !



Superbe desk, Scalounet !

Bravo.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------




gabou009 a dit:


> J'ai une petite question. Comment est-ce que je peux mettre le menu pomme avec le bandeau rouge? Où puis-je le trouver? Et est-ce compatible Lion? Merci!



GeekTool et pour le bandeau Red Ribbon et c'est compatible Mac OS Lion.

En revanche, je cherche à mettre un peu de transparence pour ce bandeau, car pour le plein écran, c'est pas le top.


----------



## wath68 (4 Août 2011)

Encore un nouveau + quelques changement esthétiques.

:love: J'adore DragThing, on a l'impression qui est collé sur l'écran.





Toujours pas de nouvelle de ThemePark pour Lion ?
Ma barre transparente me manque


----------



## Scalounet (4 Août 2011)

Merci messieurs !  


@ Jmichel, en jouant sur lopacité ça donne rien ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

@Scalounet

Tellement simple cette solution que je n'y avais pas pensé !

Merci à toi


----------



## gabou009 (4 Août 2011)

Azurreal a dit:


> D'autres te répondront certainement mieux que moi, mais il me semble que c'est avec Geektool (qui est compatible avec Lion, cf : post Wath).
> Il me semble que ça avait déjà été demandé il y a quelques pages, c'est un shell avec une image de bandeau si mes souvenirs sont bons



Merci pour ta réponse! Je fais quoi dans Geektool?


----------



## link.javaux (4 Août 2011)

va ici


----------



## cooltofchris (4 Août 2011)

Encore du beaux les derniers mention spéciale à wath link scalounet.
en vacances un petit shot du mbp de madame que j ai pu un peu custom,sous sa direction.:rateau:


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (4 Août 2011)

Superbe Wall !



et desk "pragmatique" comme sont toutes les femmes (enfin presque toutes !   )


----------



## wath68 (4 Août 2011)

*SSSSSPLENDIDE*


----------



## arno1x (4 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Encore un nouveau + quelques changement esthétiques.
> 
> :love: J'adore DragThing, on a l'impression qui est collé sur l'écran.
> 
> ...



Wath, j'ADORE, bravo, beau boulot, et le wall, j'aime, où le trouver stp?
amitiés
arno


----------



## wath68 (5 Août 2011)

Merci.

Le fond vient d'un pack trouvé sur jenesaisplustropoù.com 
donc je te le poste tel-quel, en 1680x1050.
Je n'ai pas plus grand désolé.





Et j'en ai plein d'autres, des chouettes, mais je ne vais pas flooder


----------



## gabou009 (5 Août 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> va ici



Merci pour ta reponse! Il y en avait pas un de type ''Ruban de competition''? Je continue mes recherches!


----------



## link.javaux (5 Août 2011)

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à mettre sa pomme en transparente avec une barre de menu transparente sous lion ?
Soit; pas de pomme, pas de menubar ?

Pour vous montrer: 
1. Je met la pomme transparente et menubar en noir ok
2. Je change le noir par du transparent et.... BIM une pomme venue de nul part apparait !


----------



## gabou009 (5 Août 2011)

J'ai trouvé! 

Il  est dans "Nos coups de coeur"

Le voilà le ruban! http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/macutilities/#/d37osb8


----------



## wath68 (5 Août 2011)

Gros coups de coeur ... mais le truc qui freine :
"Individual backgrounds cost 99 cents each. You can purchase the whole pack, consisting of 15 separate sizes for $5.99."


----------



## Anonyme (5 Août 2011)

C'est vrai que ce sont de superbes photographies !

Je trouve toujours dommage que pour une utilisation privée cela soit payant, encore que tout travail mérite salaire.... c'est sans doute son unique gagne-pain...


----------



## arno1x (5 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Merci.
> 
> Le fond vient d'un pack trouvé sur jenesaisplustropoù.com
> donc je te le poste tel-quel, en 1680x1050.
> ...



merci à toi wath, ça va super bien comme ça. 
amitiés
arno


----------



## wath68 (5 Août 2011)

De rien



Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je trouve toujours dommage que pour une utilisation privée cela soit payant, encore que tout travail mérite salaire.... c'est sans doute son unique gagne-pain...


Oui, il est étudiant apparemment, mais bon je ne suis pas certain que beaucoup de monde est prêt à payer $0,99 pour un fond d'écran qui se retrouvera sur la toile dans quelques jours.

Je pense que ses créations en posters ou photos serait plus rentables.


----------



## FunKyMaNu (7 Août 2011)

Salut à tous.
Nouveau sur le forum je vous présente mon bureau.
N'hésitez pas si vous avez des conseils


----------



## wath68 (7 Août 2011)

Salut. Bienvenue. Splendide. Excellent. Rien à jeter. J'adore. Bravo.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2011)

Je trouve comme Wath68, ton desk très bien et je le trouve même superbe.

Mais tu demandes des avis critiques...

Mon goût personnel nécessairement subjectif m'impose deux "critiques" :

- la barre noire du dock sur la longueur me paraît très lourde. J'aurais changé cela par un dock 3D (genre glass dock) en noir positionné au milieu et ce d'autant que tes icônes sont particulièrement bien choisies.

- la barre des menus est pour moi idéalement noire et j'avoue ne pas apprécier une barre des menus transparente.

J'insiste pour dire qu'il s'agit de mes goûts personnels !


----------



## wath68 (7 Août 2011)

Hmm d'après moi, je pense que mettre un dock classique au centre alourdira le milieu et créera une zone de vide en bas à gauche.

Et puis les branches vont tomber en plein juste derrière !! T'imagines, un coup de vent et ton Glass Dock il explose 

Je changerai peut-être le skin Bowtie, plus adapté pour un fond style "tissus/jean"


----------



## FunKyMaNu (7 Août 2011)

Merci beaucoup pour les compliments! 

@Jmichel33
En fait, ce n'est pas un dock mais le wall que j'ai modifié à la mimine. Faudrait que j'essaye la menu barre noire mais j'attend surtout que theme park soit dispo pour lion. J 'aime bien la barre transparente.

@wath68
Je vais regarder de ce pas pour un autre skin bowtie. Celui la me plait mais sans plus. Je suis que je peut trouver mieux


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Août 2011)

j ai pu avancer dans la custom du mbp de ma femme  ,à l insu de son plein gré 
Mais cela lui plait au final.


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2011)

Tu ne veux pas faire le mien aussi ?

:love: J'aime. Le noir et vert comment que ça pète trop d'sa race


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

La barre des menus noire !!!!!! Il n'y a que cela de vrai..... !

Quant au vert, effectivement, cela déchire putain trop bien d'sa race !


:rateau::rateau::rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h52 ----------

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/14/deskaot11.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## cooltofchris (8 Août 2011)

merci les gars je crois que je vais devoir me déchirer la race En vacances en Hte Savoie je vais me faire une liqueur de genepi


----------



## fau6il (8 Août 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> j ai pu avancer dans la custom du mbp de ma femme  ,à l insu de son plein gré
> Mais cela lui plait au final.
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



_Très fin et très "classe"! :love:_


----------



## kobeval (8 Août 2011)

FunKyMaNu a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> Nouveau sur le forum je vous présente mon bureau.
> N'hésitez pas si vous avez des conseils



Perso je changerai qq icones, avec un dock 3d comme le dit jm. Pour le thème bowtie tu dois pouvoir trouver plus adapté en effet, celui-ci est fait pr se fondre avec le wall/texture en général. 

Pour la barre de menu noir à voir mais pas forcement meilleur. http://www.maxthemes.com/

A voir, après ton desk perdrait son identité...


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Août 2011)

Superbe JeanMichel33


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

Merci !




J'ai posté le wall dans la section coup de cur...

et le site est ici :

http://www.desktopography.net/

il y a de très belles choses.


----------



## kobeval (8 Août 2011)

​


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> ​



C'est du tout bon cela.... de quoi rester des heures au bureau !!!


----------



## Logyin (8 Août 2011)

Bonjour tout le monde, c'est mon premier message sur mac générations.
Je viens d'avoir mon premier mac, et j'essaye de modifier un peu mon desk mais j'ai un problème avec Geektool, je n'arrive pas à incliner l'heure par exemple, je voudrais que l'heure soit incliné de 45° pour qu'elle corresponde avec mon wallpaper. Donc si vous avez des idées je suis preneur ^^!

Sinon vos desk sont géniaux, ça donne envie!


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Je crois que c'est impossible avec GeekTool.
En tout cas je ne l'ai jamais vu.

@ Kobeval, c'est tout bonnement splendide. J'adore.


----------



## Logyin (8 Août 2011)

Ok merci wath.

Vous savez si il existe un autre logiciel qui permettrait de le faire?


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2011)

Il faudrait regarder du coté des Widgets Yahoo, ici : http://widgets.yahoo.com/tags/clocks

Il y a peut-être une horloge-texte avec possibilité d'orienter le texte.


----------



## wath68 (8 Août 2011)

Encore l'actrice Bérénice Marlohe.

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2011)

Superbe image....


----------



## Larme (9 Août 2011)

Il y a ceux qui ont un double (voire triple etc.) menton, là, on a l'impression qu'elle en a un au niveau du cou, juste en haut du dos 

Oui, c'était facile (position etc.), mais maintenant que j'ai remarqué, j'peux pas m'empêcher de voir ça :O


----------



## wath68 (9 Août 2011)

Tu cherches la guerre ? 

Parfaite...
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/3585/17575410150253044647411.jpg


----------



## max86 (9 Août 2011)

Salut, je cherche comment on peut organiser la barre d'icone du haut pour qu'elles apparaisent (ou pas) dans l'ordre comme je souhaite.
Merci


----------



## fau6il (9 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Encore l'actrice Bérénice Marlohe.
> 
> :love::love::love:



_Splendide photo! :love:  _


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

max86 a dit:


> Salut, je cherche comment on peut organiser la barre d'icone du haut pour qu'elles apparaisent (ou pas) dans l'ordre comme je souhaite.
> Merci



Sers-toi de la touche CMD maintenue enfoncée pour déplacer tes icônes dans l'ordre que tu souhaites.


----------



## max86 (9 Août 2011)

Merci, effectivement c'est ca. J'ai des icônes d'applications qui ne se déplacent pas (hands off, Pathfinder entre autres), une soluce? J'ai même trouvé qu'on pouvait en viré comme mon nom d'utilisateur (seul utilisateur de la machine) mais comment remet on l'icone au cas ou...?

Merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (9 Août 2011)

Préférences Système / Utilisateurs et groupe (ou Comptes, sous SL) / Options / Afficher le menu Permutation rapide d'utilisateur


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Un peu remanié

[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/35/bureaulion.jpg/]
	


Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## kobeval (9 Août 2011)

​


je suis preneur si vs avez des alternatives à la texture de fond gris strié


----------



## Calderan (9 Août 2011)

Petit nouveau, rien de bien compliqué mais pour une fois j'en suis content et il risque de rester un peu


----------



## Gaspoute (9 Août 2011)

Bonsoir,

Comment faites-vous, les utilisateurs de Lion, pour masquer l'icône de synchronisation en haut à droite ? Avant, il était possible de décocher une option dans les préférences de l'application iSync mais vu qu'elle a été supprimée dans Lion, toujours pas trouvé un autre moyen. :/



FunKyMaNu a dit:


> Salut à tous.
> Nouveau sur le forum je vous présente mon bureau.
> N'hésitez pas si vous avez des conseils


Superbe fond d'écran !
Tu n'aurais pas un lien pour le télécharger par hasard ? ^^

Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2011)

Touche CMD maintenue enfoncée et tu balances l'icônes....


----------



## GrInGoo (10 Août 2011)

Vraiment sympa ton desk Calderan. 
Mais le vert lime comme ça, ça ne pique pas les yeux à force ?


----------



## Calderan (10 Août 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> Vraiment sympa ton desk Calderan.
> Mais le vert lime comme ça, ça ne pique pas les yeux à force ?



J'ai un macbook ancienne génération, donc l'écran n'est pas trop brillant alors ça va


----------



## fau6il (10 Août 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Petit nouveau, rien de bien compliqué mais pour une fois j'en suis content et il risque de rester un peu



_Un délice, ce citron vert! _


----------



## FunKyMaNu (10 Août 2011)

Gaspoute a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Comment faites-vous, les utilisateurs de Lion, pour masquer l'icône de synchronisation en haut à droite ? Avant, il était possible de décocher une option dans les préférences de l'application iSync mais vu qu'elle a été supprimée dans Lion, toujours pas trouvé un autre moyen. :/
> 
> ...



Hop
http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1120632


----------



## cooltofchris (10 Août 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
encore un petit peu de changement.


----------



## EagleOne (11 Août 2011)

Salut à tous,

je suis abonné à ce fil auquel j'ai même participé (très modestement) et je continue de le lire régulièrement pour découvrir vos réalisations.

Mais je me pose quand même une question: vous ne vous arrêtez jamais sur une custo? J'ai l'impression que vous en changez tous les jours pour certains (qui a dit wath68? )

En tout cas continuez


----------



## wath68 (11 Août 2011)

"On parle de moi?" (Réplique piquée à Jean-Claude Convenant)

Dans mon cas précis, en fait la customisation se résume à pratiquement zéro.
Mon Dock est celui d'origine, pareil pour les icônes, la barre des menus etc... et ce depuis déjà un bon bout de temps.

Regarde mes captures, les seuls trucs qui changent en général ce sont les fonds d'écrans et DragThing.
J'ai activé le changement aléatoire des fonds d'écran, donc de temps en temps, quand je vois que le fond colle bien avec le reste, je poste la capture et je fais genre je suis un pro  

J'ai trop la flemme d'en faire plus.


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> "On parle de moi?" (Réplique piquée à Jean-Claude Convenant)
> 
> Dans mon cas précis, en fait la customisation se résume à pratiquement zéro.
> Mon Dock est celui d'origine, pareil pour les icônes, la barre des menus etc... et ce depuis déjà un bon bout de temps.
> ...



Je suis un peu comme toi, j'ai une foule de fond d'écran, qui change toutes les minutes je crois. 
J'ai un peu modifié des icones, un dock propre et ca me plait bien. 

Perso j'aime bien les gens qui comme toi font vivre cette partie du forum


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)

C'est certain que la customisation n'est pas une fin en soi !!

Mais changer son environnement de travail, en dehors du passe-temps que cela représente, est aussi productif : il n'y a aucune raison pour qu'un bureau soit moche, encombré et incohérent.

Et puis, il y de la bel ouvrage ici, parce que cela devient, depuis Snow Leopard et Lion n'a pas arrangé les choses, un peu compliqué...

Je cherche par exemple, à changer le format de la date qui apparaît sur l'icône d'iCal (rien de changer l'icône est déjà pas très simple ), mon icône est noire et si le mois apparaît en blanc, le quantième reste noir, ce qui ne me convient pas.

Bravo en tous les cas à tous les contributeurs réguliers de cette section du Forum qui est, pour moi, la plus agréable de toutes sur MacGé


----------



## Calderan (11 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Bravo en tous les cas à tous les contributeurs réguliers de cette section du Forum qui est, pour moi, la plus agréable de toutes sur MacGé



Je peux pas te bouler, alors je plussoie en floodant


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

J'ai aussi ce message pour Wath68, pour cooltochris, pour kobeval, pour cOrentin et GrInGoo ...

Plus personne ne peut se bouler !!!

:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)

EagleOne a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> je suis abonné à ce fil auquel j'ai même participé (très modestement) et je continue de le lire régulièrement pour découvrir vos réalisations.
> 
> ...



Ça fait longtemps que j'ai arrêté de faire ça tous les jours, ça va bien quand t'es ado mais après ...
Je pense que les habitués ne me diront pas le contraire on reste sur les valeurs sûres.


----------



## wath68 (11 Août 2011)

Tout à fait d'accord.

C'est un peu comme le tuning automobile.

 Je ne change déjà pas l'huile, ... alors le reste


----------



## EagleOne (11 Août 2011)

héhé ok 

merci pour toutes vos réponses. En fait je fais un peu pareil en me concentrant surtout sur le fond d'écran. Le reste j'y ai touché beaucoup une fois (geektool & co) et maintenant ça reste comme ça.


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> [/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]
> 
> ...



C'est un peu hors sujet mais si tu booles dans d'autres sujets type "Présentez vous" tu pourras booler d'autres gens bien assez rapidement. 

FIN DU HS

Mon desk du boulot :


----------



## Calderan (11 Août 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> FIN DU HS
> 
> Mon desk du boulot :



Ton desk est hors sujet aussi étant donné le titre du sujet : Nos desktop sous *osX* 

Pas taper :rateau:


----------



## GrInGoo (11 Août 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Ton desk est hors sujet aussi étant donné le titre du sujet : Nos desktop sous *osX*
> 
> Pas taper :rateau:



Pas le choix, on fait ce qu'on peut avec ce qu'on a.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2011)

Oui, et puis Windows n'est pas une maladie qui s'attrappe

:rateau::rateau::râteau:

Beau wall en tous les cas.


----------



## Fìx (12 Août 2011)

GrInGoo a dit:


> C'est un peu hors sujet mais si tu booles dans d'autres sujets type "Présentez vous" tu pourras booler d'autres gens bien assez rapidement.




Humpff!...... Content d'apprendre que je ne suis en fait qu'un bouche trou... Merci!


----------



## numsix (12 Août 2011)

Premier screenshot sous 10.7 ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2011)

Très sympa !


----------



## Scalounet (13 Août 2011)

Très sympa numsix !

Un peu trop blanc mais bon....


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Je ne savais pas que le blanc plaisait autant aux suédois : le blanc c'est la pureté originelle, c'est la lumière, et qui me rappelle un des tout premiers thèmes que j'ai installé : "Milk".



L'occasion de dire aussi qu'après 15 jours sous Mac OS Lion, tout va bien parce que tout cela n'est pas le plus important sur un ordinateur, cela aurait bien mieux si Apple documentait un peu mieux ses choix (Sudden Termination et Automatic Terminantion dans la procédure Reprise par exemple) et les expliquait un peu mieux aux utilisateurs, que la customisation c'est bien mais ce n'est pas une fin en soi, car la seule chose qui compte vraiment, la seule vérité : c'est le Terminal !

Double flèche en haut à droite : en plein écran.

et Hop ! (je ne sais pas comment on dit cela en suédois)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Joli, ça me rappelle mes desks d'il y'a quelques années .


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

C'est du "Milk" à mort cela, non je me trompe ?


----------



## numsix (13 Août 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Très sympa numsix !
> 
> Un peu trop blanc mais bon....



J'aime bien aussi ! Ça fait très 2006 comme desk  !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------




Jmichel33 a dit:


> Je ne savais pas que le blanc plaisait autant aux suédois : le blanc c'est la pureté originelle, c'est la lumière, et qui me rappelle un des tout premiers thèmes que j'ai installé : "Milk".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouais, en fait je ne fais que vivre en Suède ! mais bon le blanc est une (non) couleur universelle j'imagine, ..

Je te suis sur ce coup là. Rien ne vaut le terminal.

och här går vi  d'après google translate (si on dit que "et hop" a la signification de "et on y va")


----------



## Anonyme (13 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> C'est du "Milk" à mort cela, non je me trompe ?



Pas du tout , c'était un thème "Void" que j'avais modifié.
Milk c'est ça .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

Tu as gardé tous tes desks ?

J'ai bien encore mes cahiers d'écolier, mais je ne garde pas les bureaux .... depuis 1989, cela en fait !!!


----------



## Scalounet (14 Août 2011)

Bon j&#8217;ai changé, le blanc c&#8217;est pas assez milk !!


----------



## JustMeJulien (14 Août 2011)

Hello,

En mode musique 

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/vynilwallpapers.png/


----------



## Azurreal (14 Août 2011)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> En mode musique
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/689/vynilwallpapers.png/



Super le wall ! 
Dommage que le dock soit si imposant (minimaliste dans l'âme ) mais sinon c'est bien cohérent !


----------



## wath68 (14 Août 2011)

J'adore ce fond d'écran
 Très joli


----------



## JustMeJulien (14 Août 2011)

Azurreal a dit:


> Super le wall !
> Dommage que le dock soit si imposant (minimaliste dans l'âme ) mais sinon c'est bien cohérent !



Oui c'est vrai qu'il pourrait être plus petit en jouant sur l'agrandissement


----------



## Azurreal (14 Août 2011)

JustMeJulien a dit:


> Oui c'est vrai qu'il pourrait être plus petit en jouant sur l'agrandissement



Ouais, surtout que la plupart des applis ne peuvent pas cacher le dock donc tu perds en espace de travail nan ? :rateau:


----------



## JustMeJulien (14 Août 2011)

Azurreal a dit:


> Ouais, surtout que la plupart des applis ne peuvent pas cacher le dock donc tu perds en espace de travail nan ? :rateau:



Mon dock est par défaut caché... j'en arrive a me demander pourquoi je met la souris en bas pour l'afficher lors du screenshot


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Tu as gardé tous tes desks ?
> 
> J'ai bien encore mes cahiers d'écolier, mais je ne garde pas les bureaux .... depuis 1989, cela en fait !!!



Pas tous mais j'en ai pas mal de mon adolescence , ici, et période 'achèvement minimaliste.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas tous mais j'en ai pas mal de mon adolescence , ici, et période 'achèvement minimaliste.



Impressionnant ! Je suis sur le c.....l  !!!

Bravo.


----------



## numsix (15 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas tous mais j'en ai pas mal de mon adolescence , ici, et période 'achèvement minimaliste.



Joli, c'etait le bon vieux temps


----------



## Scalounet (15 Août 2011)

Quel nostalgique le C0rentin 
Y en avait des sympas 

Idem pour numsix 


Petite évolution mineure me concernant !! 




y a quelques nouveaux skins Bowtie pas mal du tout en téléchargement direct !


----------



## wath68 (15 Août 2011)

J'aime beaucoup, ... à part le skin Bowtie  :rateau: je préférais l'autre


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

Sympa Scalounet, l'idée de gauche est terrible !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2011)

Une petite variante du précédent

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/856/capturedcran20110815172.jpg/


----------



## wath68 (17 Août 2011)

Le fond : http://salmanarif.deviantart.com/art/photosynthesize-200309854


----------



## Anonyme (17 Août 2011)

Je suis comme un testeur d'objectifs Leica quand je vois tes desks à la recherche de superlatifs tant c'est parfait.

Bravo à toi.


----------



## wath68 (17 Août 2011)

:rose: wow merci, mais il faudrait plutôt féliciter le photographe pour son magnifique cliché.


----------



## GrInGoo (17 Août 2011)

Superbe Wath


----------



## PoorMonsteR (17 Août 2011)




----------



## kobeval (17 Août 2011)

​


----------



## cooltofchris (17 Août 2011)

Sympa encore les derniers ,j envois du cdb quand j ai le droit sinon le coeur y est :love:


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## benyhex (18 Août 2011)

Vraiment pas mal cooltofchris, y'a moyen d'avoir le fond d'écran ??


----------



## cooltofchris (18 Août 2011)

par ici


----------



## wath68 (18 Août 2011)

Fond d'écran : Random Grey Variations, http://subtlepatterns.com/ (Merci à Cooltofchris)
Cadre photo : Instaview
DateLine
Bowtie


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2011)

J'aime beaucoup !


----------



## benslr (19 Août 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,
Je vous montre mon bureau :





Je n'ai pas changé les icônes du dock car je n'ai pas encore trouvé ce que je voulais...
Bon visionnage !


----------



## Larme (19 Août 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> ​



Vraiment très joli !
J'aurais peut-être viré la transparence de la barre de menu...


----------



## kobeval (19 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> Vraiment très joli !
> J'aurais peut-être viré la transparence de la barre de menu...



c'était ça ou la menubar en grise qui rendait moins bien je trouve.


----------



## wath68 (19 Août 2011)

Moi j'aime beaucoup, et je trouve que ça rend bien avec la barre transparente.

@ benslr : joli ... mais je déteste les fonds avec des montgolfières rajoutées.
Je n'ai jamais compris d'ailleurs cette manie bizarre. De la montgolfièrophilie.
Bref, ce fond est tellement classe sans ces deux intrus.


----------



## jymboh (19 Août 2011)

Voilà le mien :

http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/5094/capturedcran20110819174.png


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Août 2011)

jymboh a dit:


> Voilà le mien :
> 
> http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/5094/capturedcran20110819174.png


J'aime bien mais le Dock est vraiment trop gros. Ça gâche un peu l'ensemble.


----------



## Larme (20 Août 2011)

Moi, je ne suis pas fan de l'herbe qui sent l'herbe de Photoshop (pinceau) à plein nez...


----------



## m4x91 (20 Août 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Sympa encore les derniers ,j envois du cdb quand j ai le droit sinon le coeur y est :love:
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



Propre ! 

C'est quoi la barre pour le calendrier en haut ? geektool ? t'aurais le script stp  ?


----------



## Larme (20 Août 2011)

DateLine ?
Je suppose que c'est le même qu'utilise Wath68...


----------



## benyhex (21 Août 2011)

Voici le mien,
J'ai juste un peu de mal à changer les icones Skype et Dropbox de la menubar :/
http://ompldr.org/vOXpleA/Capture d’écran 2011-08-20 à 23.53.20.png

Merci de poster des miniatures.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> c'était ça ou la menubar en grise qui rendait moins bien je trouve.



Moi je le trouve génial ce desk..... sauf qu'avec un tel regard je n'arriverais jamais à travailler !


----------



## Candyce (21 Août 2011)

Voici mon premier desktop ! =D
Soyez indulgents par pitié


----------



## wath68 (21 Août 2011)

Être indulgent ??
Lol tu rêves, ce n'est pas le genre de la maison.

Bon, alors, pour commencer, le Dock est ... Bah non, rien à dire, je trouve que c'est parfait.
Tout s'accorde, bon choix des icônes, du skin Bowtie, et même la météo que d'habitude je ne trouve pas terrible et qui là est tout à fait à sa place.

Peut-être supprimer quelques trucs dans ta barre des menus, car tu risques d'être un peu juste si plus d'infos s'affichent à gauche.

Enfin bref, voilà quoi, bienvenue et bravo.  

À moi


----------



## Candyce (21 Août 2011)

Merci :rose:

Han !! Lovely <3
J'adore littéralement le calendrier =O Pourrais tu m'expliquer rapidement comment faire des trucs pareil xD D'aileurs, je n'arrive pas à utiliser de script avec geektool... je ne dois pas être très douée ^^'

Le dock est tout simplement terrible; même si je suis encore une trop jeune macuser pour avoir envie de m'en séparer ^^


----------



## kaos (21 Août 2011)

J'ai vraiment kiffé Mechanical Clock 3D, bon c'est pas du desk à proprement parlé hein mais je trouve que ces walpapers 3D ont de la gueule et on va en voir de plus en plus ... bon certains bouffent un peu de cpu (10%) mais je verrais bien des walpapers tres simples avec juste un ou deux détails qui bougent ou se déplacent , comme faire cligner les yeux d'un visage de temps en temps 

voilà , sinon je reste admiratifs devant vos thémes , y'a de bon truc ... je vais m'y mettre a force .


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Être indulgent ??
> Lol tu rêves, ce n'est pas le genre de la maison.
> 
> Bon, alors, pour commencer, le Dock est ... Bah non, rien à dire, je trouve que c'est parfait.
> ...



+1
Même. Idem.


Sauf pour la météo ! Nancy, c'est où cela ? Moi, tout ce qui est au nord du Pont d'Aquitaine, c'est le Cercle Polaire !:râteau:
Mets-moi la météo de Bayonne, de Mauléon, à la rigueur de Cap Breton... mais Nancy pfuiiiiiiiii! lol

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h42 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Être indulgent ??
> 
> À moi



Superbe.... comme d'hab' !
Le wall est génial.

PS: je me sers de Mail comme lecteur RSS, je ne connais pas Vienna, tu me donnes envie d'essayer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h48 ----------




kaos a dit:


> J'ai vraiment kiffé Mechanical Clock 3D, bon c'est pas du desk à proprement parlé hein mais je trouve que ces walpapers 3D ont de la gueule et on va en voir de plus en plus ... bon certains bouffent un peu de cpu (10%) mais je verrais bien des walpapers tres simples avec juste un ou deux détails qui bougent ou se déplacent , comme faire cligner les yeux d'un visage de temps en temps
> 
> voilà , sinon je reste admiratifs devant vos thémes , y'a de bon truc ... je vais m'y mettre a force .



La gourmandise en ressources CPU voilà qui m'a toujours rebuté avec les wall animés.:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h50 ----------




kobeval a dit:


> ​



J'aime beaucoup cela !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Wath tu n'as jamais voulu changer la police de ton système ? Une police plus minimaliste ça rendrait super avec tes desks je trouve !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Wath tu n'as jamais voulu changer la police de ton système ? Une police plus minimaliste ça rendrait super avec tes desks je trouve !



C'est vrai !


Je voudrais bien aussi ! Mais la seule fois que je m'y suis essayé, cela m'a planté la machine...


----------



## wath68 (21 Août 2011)

Ouais, pourquoi pas, mais encore faudrait-il savoir comment faire !?  
Mais bon, si JM dit que ça a planté sa machine, faut que j'y réfléchisse à deux fois.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ouais, pourquoi pas, mais encore faudrait-il savoir comment faire !?
> Mais bon, si JM dit que ça a planté sa machine, faut que j'y réfléchisse à deux fois.



J'étais passé par TinkerTool






[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Je pense que toutes les polices ne sont pas nécessairement compatibles....


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ouais, pourquoi pas, mais encore faudrait-il savoir comment faire !?
> Mais bon, si JM dit que ça a planté sa machine, faut que j'y réfléchisse à deux fois.



J'ai eu un coup de bol avec ma police préférée ici, sur MacThemes il y'a des portages également.

Ça fonctionne sur Lion.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Tous ces thèmes marchent sur Lion, t'es sûr ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (21 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai eu un coup de bol avec ma police préférée ici (...)


MacThemes m'avait mis le bazar mais là c'est nickel pour juste changer la police ! 







 :hein:


----------



## EtiennePod (21 Août 2011)

Bonjour, voici ma première publication, soyez indulgents .

Le Wall est de moi, bien que la feuille soit empruntée d'un Tutoriel PixelMator.






.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Le desktop de Kaos en mouvement d'horlogerie est superbe.


----------



## kaos (21 Août 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Le desktop de Kaos en mouvement d'horlogerie est superbe.




il est dispo sur l'appstore , et quand je suis sur batterie je l'enlève...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Tous ces thèmes marchent sur Lion, t'es sûr ?



Le thème non mais le remplacement de police oui.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

C'est bien ce qui me semblait à moi aussi.

Merci COrentin.

Ceci étant, j'ai un message d'erreur de cette police lors de l'installation. Je vais regarder cela de plus près demain.


----------



## wath68 (21 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Wath tu n'as jamais voulu changer la police de ton système ? Une police plus minimaliste ça rendrait super avec tes desks je trouve !





C0rentin a dit:


> J'ai eu un coup de bol avec ma police préférée ici, sur MacThemes il y'a des portages également.
> 
> Ça fonctionne sur Lion.


Je l'ai fais, et ... wow ça déchire grave.

 Merci pour le conseil avisé.


----------



## m4x91 (21 Août 2011)

Voila le miens


----------



## cooltofchris (21 Août 2011)

http://www.mediafire.com/?qwiz6jq1zz15wit
quelques fonts portés pour mac je l ai recup il y a un moment 

m4X essais ce pack pour le dock 2d il est sympa http://www.maxthemes.com/downloads/Etched%20Icons.zip


----------



## Gunners66 (21 Août 2011)

http://s3.noelshack.com/upload/5089307188383_capture_dacran_20110821__224444.png

Voila le miens.

Merci de poster des miniatures.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2011)

[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Scalounet (22 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> [/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Jaime bien les Vladstudio


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2011)

Oui, il y a quelques fonds superbes, mais je trouve que je m'en lasse très vite.


----------



## Scalounet (22 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Oui, il y a quelques fonds superbes, mais je trouve que je m'en lasse très vite.



Tout comme moi !


----------



## Gunners66 (22 Août 2011)

Un peu amélioré!


http://s3.noelshack.com/upload/2032790270643_capture_dacran_20110822__182052.png

Merci de poster des miniatures.


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2011)

Mouais bof.
Dock trop grand.
Barre des menus surchargée et transparence pas top. Une barre noire opaque serait mieux adaptée.
2 fois l'heure, 3 fois la date.
Calendrier tout décalé.

Désolé, je ne suis pas fan.

[HS]Ce fil a été vu 1232026 fois    [/HS]


----------



## Gunners66 (22 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Mouais bof.
> Dock trop grand.
> Barre des menus surchargée et transparence pas top. Une barre noire opaque serait mieux adaptée.
> 2 fois l'heure, 3 fois la date.
> ...



Bien la franchise

T'as une idée pour la barre noire opaque car j'ai pas trouvé d'autres solutions?
Pour le calendrier t'as raison il va virer

PS: Question bete comment poster une miniature?


----------



## wath68 (22 Août 2011)

Pour la MenuBar il y a Obsidian Menu Bar.
Je n'ai pas testé, donc je ne peux pas te dire le résultat que ça va donner.

Pour les miniatures, copier le lien "Miniature pour forum" ou "Forum".


----------



## PoorMonsteR (22 Août 2011)

Même wall mais j'ai ajouté la météo pour voir le zoli temps en ce moment.


----------



## Gunners66 (22 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour la MenuBar il y a Obsidian Menu Bar.
> Je n'ai pas testé, donc je ne peux pas te dire le résultat que ça va donner.
> 
> Pour les miniatures, copier le lien "Miniature pour forum" ou "Forum".



Ok merci


----------



## kobeval (23 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Mouais bof.
> Dock trop grand.
> Barre des menus surchargée et transparence pas top. Une barre noire opaque serait mieux adaptée.
> 2 fois l'heure, 3 fois la date.
> ...



C'est ça de poster sans mettre "soyez indulgents svp"  Il a les crocs Wath 

vire date/heure dans la menubar et le calendrier pas si utile au final et ton donc serait top 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h00 ----------




Jmichel33 a dit:


> [/URL]
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]



de mieux en mieux tes desk JM, si tu pouvais mettre une image plus grande pr tes liens ce serait cool histoire de mieux voir  les détails


----------



## Scalounet (23 Août 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> ..///...
> 
> de mieux en mieux tes desk JM, si tu pouvais mettre une image plus grande pr tes liens ce serait cool histoire de mieux voir  les détails



Si tu ne connais pas ces horloges murales, cest là que ça se passe !  http://www.vladstudio.com/fr/wallpaperclock/browse.php


----------



## iAlexy (23 Août 2011)

Mon nouveau desktop sous Mac OS X Lion 10.7.1. Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

Merci Kobeval, mais comme le précise Scalounet, je n'y suis pas pour grand chose pour l'horloge, n'ayant jamais vraiment réussi à ce que je voulais sur GeekTool et notamment une horloge analogique et non numérique.
Pour le reste il y a un peu de bidouille que chacun connaît ici sur les icônes, le desk, le ruban et la barre de menus.
Pour les rubans je m'en suis fait une collection, facile à faire, à partir de l'original Red Ribbon et mis de la transparence.

Ce qui est bien avec Mac OS Lion, c'est qu'on peut avoir autant de desk qu'on veut avec Mission Control.....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h44 ----------




iAlexy a dit:


> Mon nouveau desktop sous Mac OS X Lion 10.7.1. Qu'en pensez vous ?



J'aime beaucoup, mis à part deux choses pour _mon goût personnel_ :

- le dock que je trouve trop encombré (à l'heure de LaunchPad, cela devient plus facile encore de l'alléger) et des icônes que tu aurais pû harmoniser au graphisme de ton desk
- la barre des menus qui est bien encombrée elle aussi

Sinon le Wall et l'éphéméride sont superbes.


----------



## iAlexy (23 Août 2011)

Je suis d'accord avec toi pour le dock et la barre de menu. Je ferai bien un tris mais j'utilise quasiment tous.

J'en est enlevé 2/3. Tu me dira ce que tu en pense sur le prochain desktop que je posterai


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Août 2011)

iAlexy a dit:


> (...) Je ferai bien un tris mais j'utilise quasiment tous. (...)


J'utilise aussi beaucoup d'applications et mon Dock n'est pas surchargé pour autant.
Bon, d'accord, moi c'est les extrêmes :






Et encore, FF est ouvert.


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2011)

Nouveau desk', après changeage de la police système suivant les conseils de Corentin :




Le fond : Praktika by S-Meier


----------



## Larme (23 Août 2011)

@iAlaexy :
Je virerais au moins l'heure de la barre de menu qui te fait doublon...
Quitte à faire un rapide passage vers un autre bureau vierge ou un coup de Mission Control pour la voir, si jamais t'es encombré.


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (23 Août 2011)

Rebonjour tout le monde, ça fait un bail, ma machine remarche enfin, mon DD était mort... Fin des vacances, je vais enfin pouvoir me remettre à la custo 

En tout cas, vous avez pas chômé ici, tout il est très réussi mais je peux plus bouler personne :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Nouveau desk', après changeage de la police système suivant les conseils de Corentin :



Ah ! Quel modèle de Reflex ! Rarissime ! Que j'ai eu le bonheur de posséder et revendu depuis longtemps... aujourd'hui il a une cote extraordinaire...
Made in RDA... avec quelques caractéristiques techniques (de mémoire) obturateur plan focal au 1/1000è, Mise au point par Stigmomètre et microprisme, et doté d'un test de profondeur de champ, objectif interchangeable monture 42 à vis. Malgré son ouverture modeste à f:/2,8 ce 50mm était de très bonne qualité.
Bref, tout une époque !
Et en dehors de ce Praktica qui a été mon premier appareil, ensuite j'ai eu un Nikon EM que j'ai remplacé par un 801, et pour finir Leica et la visée télémétrique ont ma préférence : M6 puis M8 avec des optiques superlatives ! Summilux 35mm et 50mm.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Nouveau desk', après changeage de la police système suivant les conseils de Corentin :



Oh hell yeah ! :love:


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Ah ! Quel modèle de Reflex ! Rarissime ! Que j'ai eu le bonheur de posséder et revendu depuis longtemps... aujourd'hui il a une cote extraordinaire...
> Made in RDA... avec quelques caractéristiques techniques (de mémoire) obturateur plan focal au 1/1000è, Mise au point par Stigmomètre et microprisme, et doté d'un test de profondeur de champ, objectif interchangeable monture 42 à vis. Malgré son ouverture modeste à f:/2,8 ce 50mm était de très bonne qualité.


Ha zut, et moi qui pensais que c'était un appareil photo


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> C'est bien ce qui me semblait à moi aussi.
> 
> Merci COrentin.
> 
> Ceci étant, j'ai un message d'erreur de cette police lors de l'installation. Je vais regarder cela de plus près demain.



Oui j'ai l'ai eu également j'ai du supprimer deux fois le fichier mais après ça fonctionne !
(Vous inquiétez pas j'ai les choquottes la première fois aussi ).


----------



## cooltofchris (23 Août 2011)

wath exellent:love:
J y vais de mon mien aussi 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

Joli Cooltofchris .


----------



## m4x91 (23 Août 2011)

Update du miens avec config écran externe


----------



## PoorMonsteR (23 Août 2011)

m4x91 a dit:


> Update du miens avec config écran externe


A part le Dock que je trouve trop chargé et trop multicolore, j'aime bien tout le reste.


----------



## m4x91 (23 Août 2011)

Merci, j'en suis a mes début de custom, avant a part le fond du dock je changeais rien ^^

Pour les ions j'y songe, mais je sais pas trop comment faire, un par un c'est la merde, j'ai vu candybar, mais je sais pas ou trouvé des "themes"


----------



## link.javaux (23 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Nouveau desk', après changeage de la police système suivant les conseils de Corentin :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'ai besoin de ton bowtie !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

Actuellement :


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> wath exellent:love:
> J y vais de mon mien aussi
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



Superbe à tous points de vue !

Bravo


----------



## Larme (23 Août 2011)

@Wath68 :
C'est quoi ce badge pendouillant InstaView ?
Un rajout manuel du fond d'écran ?


----------



## Candyce (23 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> @Wath68 :
> C'est quoi ce badge pendouillant InstaView ?
> Un rajout manuel du fond d'écran ?



Il me semble que c'est un thème bowtie non ?

Allez, maintenant que je me suis fait la main, voilà : ma plus grande fierté... C'est la corbeille ! xD





Par contre, y a t il une appli permettant de modifier la couleur du dock compatible lion ?


----------



## wath68 (23 Août 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> j'ai besoin de ton bowtie !


Span no Hover by Simon Brix.
Dispo dans Bowtie, vers les dernières pages.

@ Larme : en fait, j'ai l'application InstaView (sur l'App Store) qui affiche des photos aléatoires prises par les utilisateurs de l'application IOS Instagram.

Comme je n'avais pas trop envie d'avoir sur mon desk' une photo qui semblait "flotter" dans le vide, je me suis dis que ça serait cool de rajouter un support, donc voilà, j'ai piqué le badge sur un site (  ), le logo d'InstaView et j'ai balancé tout ça dans GeekTool.

J'aime beaucoup les desks de Candyce et cooltofchris


----------



## kobeval (23 Août 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> Il me semble que c'est un thème bowtie non ?
> 
> Allez, maintenant que je me suis fait la main, voilà : ma plus grande fierté... C'est la corbeille ! xD
> 
> ...



2 fois l'heure et mm pas synchro, tu veux te faire taper sur les doigts toi  
très sympa ce desk !


----------



## iAlexy (23 Août 2011)

Voilà, j'ai modifié un peu mon bureau suite au réponse de certain. J'ai voulut mettre un dock en text, et je trouvais ce fond écran bien, vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Gunners66 (24 Août 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Pour la MenuBar il y a Obsidian Menu Bar.
> Je n'ai pas testé, donc je ne peux pas te dire le résultat que ça va donner.




J'ai testé Obsidian menu bar et je le trouve pas trop au point car on ne peut pas changer la couleur de la police de l'heure, batterie ou autres ce qui fait qu'on à du noir sur du noir :rateau:

Par contre en voulant le désinstaller j'ai eu droit à un gros bug de ma barre de menu elle est devenue toute jaune ainsi que toute les barres des applications, menus, finder.... ce qui m'a valu une reinstal de Lion


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (24 Août 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> Par contre, y a t il une appli permettant de modifier la couleur du dock compatible lion ?


Ben CandyBar permet de modifier le dock et la dernière mise à jour permet la compatibilité avec Lion 


Allez, hop, le dernier


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Ben CandyBar permet de modifier le dock et la dernière mise à jour permet la compatibilité avec Lion
> 
> 
> Allez, hop, le dernier



Il est bien ton desk !

*Mais tu aurais pû mettre les couleurs basques !!!!!! *

Traître !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Août 2011)

iAlexy a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai modifié un peu mon bureau suite au réponse de certain. J'ai voulut mettre un dock en text, et je trouvais ce fond écran bien, vous en pensez quoi ?





GreenPapy a dit:


> (...) Allez, hop, le dernier


J'aime bien.


----------



## Candyce (24 Août 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Ben CandyBar permet de modifier le dock et la dernière mise à jour permet la compatibilité avec Lion



Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse mais Candybar est payant, j'aurais aimé une solution pérenne ^^


----------



## link.javaux (24 Août 2011)

tu peux utiliser liteicon


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Août 2011)

Candyce a dit:


> (...) j'aurais aimé une solution pérenne ^^


Tu veux dire "gratuite" ? 

Je plaisante. 

Juste pour te dire que si tu veux, entre autres, changer tes icônes, tu ne pourras pas le faire pour toutes (avec LiteIcon ou CandyBar).
Pour certaines tu seras obligée d'aller fouiller dans les "paquets" et changer des fichiers.


----------



## link.javaux (24 Août 2011)

vous pouvez voir mon nouveau, mais attention, lunettes de soleil oblige


----------



## wath68 (24 Août 2011)

J'aime beaucoup.
Tu as déjà fais plus flashy il me semble.


----------



## cooltofchris (24 Août 2011)

merci les gars 
link très joli


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> vous pouvez voir mon nouveau, mais attention, lunettes de soleil oblige



Très esthétique ce desk, harmonie et belle construction à partir d'un wall reposant.

Bravo !


----------



## Candyce (25 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Tu veux dire "gratuite" ?
> 
> Je plaisante.
> 
> ...



Roooo ! T'as tout gâché ! J'avais fait en sorte de ne pas passer pour une radine 
Mais oui c'était bien ça ^^
Pour les icônes pas de souci, j'ai réussi sans pb (j'avais pas compris au début qu'on pouvait les changer juste avec commande+i alors j'avais tout fait via les "paquets" xD

C'est juste pour la couleur du dock en fait ^^

Merci link.javaux, j'essaierai tout ça ce soir !


----------



## link.javaux (25 Août 2011)

merci 



wath68 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup.
> Tu as déjà fais plus flashy il me semble.



oui c'est pas mon meilleur je trouve


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Août 2011)

Sublime link.javaux


----------



## redsquare (25 Août 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> Ben CandyBar permet de modifier le dock et la dernière mise à jour permet la compatibilité avec Lion
> 
> 
> Allez, hop, le dernier



Super ton Wall !!

Tu peux me donner le lien, s'il te plaît ?


----------



## Larme (25 Août 2011)

Ici, tu peux avoir la version rouge...


----------



## redsquare (25 Août 2011)

Super !!

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (25 Août 2011)

Le mien aussi je l'ai trouvé sur dA, après j'ai pas le lien... Et c'est pas l'original, j'ai viré 2-3 trucs avec toshop


----------



## redsquare (25 Août 2011)

Ton choix de couleurs me semble plus judicieux que celui de l'auteur de l'image.

Tu as le psd ou tu t'es débrouillé tout seul ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (26 Août 2011)

Vivement l'été...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2011)

Magnifique Link !


----------



## Gunners66 (27 Août 2011)

Voici ma nouvelle création. En espérant que l'image n'est pas déjà utilisé ici


----------



## wath68 (27 Août 2011)

"ao*Û*t" ça ne fait pas très "Think Apple!".


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2011)

Le fond d'écran est génial, un lien s'il te plaît ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Le fond d'écran est génial, un lien s'il te plaît ?


Bien sûr, c'est ici. 

Dans le même genre, il y a le choix. Pour ceux qui aiment ce style c'est un site à visiter.

Moi j'aime beaucoup. :love:


----------



## Gunners66 (27 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bien sûr, c'est ici.
> 
> Dans le même genre, il y a le choix. Pour ceux qui aiment ce style c'est un site à visiter.
> 
> Moi j'aime beaucoup. :love:



Merci sympa le site.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (27 Août 2011)

Gag ! Je vais l'enlever après mais j'ai trouvé ça marrant.


----------



## link.javaux (28 Août 2011)

sympa la loupe


----------



## Anonyme (28 Août 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Gag ! Je vais l'enlever après mais j'ai trouvé ça marrant.



Très très sympa !


----------



## Dap-Dap (29 Août 2011)

Salut tout le monde ! 

voici mes 2 bureaux (étant donné que Lion permet d'avoir des bureaux aux fonds différents, je me suis pas gênés d'en faire 2 avec les fonds d'écran que j'aime bien)... je suis dans la période "apple" en fond 
en plus je viens de découvrir GeekTool dans l'app store :rateau:

c'est pas extra, mais les voilà : 

le principal :





et le 2nd, plus colorful :love:





à vous de me dire ce que vous en pensez, je ne suis pas un expert en custom' informatique


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> (...) à vous de me dire ce que vous en pensez, je ne suis pas un expert en custom' informatique


Bonjour,
Pas besoin d'être un "expert" et les avis que tu auras seront forcément subjectifs. 
- Pour le 1er il y a 3 horloges : 2 sur l'écran et 1 dans la barre de titre. Pas top.
- dans le même genre tu as 2 calendriers : un sur l'écran et un dans la barre de titres. Pas top non plus.
- pour le 2e, idem : 2 horloge et 2 calendriers
- pour les 2 desktops les icônes du DD et du DDE sont trop grosses
- la barre de titres et le Dock sont surchargés.
Mais bon : étant un adepte du "minimalisme" (voir ici) je ne suis peut-être pas celui qu'il faut pour te critiquer.


----------



## Dap-Dap (29 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pas besoin d'être un "expert" et les avis que tu auras seront forcément subjectifs.
> - Pour le 1er il y a 3 horloges : 2 sur l'écran et 1 dans la barre de titre. Pas top.
> - dans le même genre tu as 2 calendriers : un sur l'écran et un dans la barre de titres. Pas top non plus.
> ...



Bonjour

En effet, TRES minimaliste 

Pour les horloges, j'ai une "fixation" sur le temps ^^ j'aime bien les analogiques, alors j'en ai mis une même si j'en avais une numérique :love:
Pour la barre, je l'ai justement allégée juste après... 
Pour le dock, j'utilise souvent les logiciels qui s'y trouvent... (et encore, t'as pas vu, parce que j'ai aussi allégé, c'était autre chose avant  )
Pour les icônes, tu as raison, je devrais les réduire... 
et enfin, pour les calendriers, le second (horizontal) ne sert à rien, c'est clair  mais je l'ai mis le temps de trouver le moyen d'en avoir un du genre Dateline (sur l'app store) sans avoir à payer 4 
je vais certainement rajouter avec GeekTool l'état de la batterie (qui sera viré de la barre à son tour ensuite) et aussi les mails...

à suivre ! 
et merci pour ton avis !


----------



## wath68 (29 Août 2011)

Hello, et bienvenue.

Bon, comme je suis aussi adepte du "pas-beaucoup-sur-l'écran-à-part-le-strict-minimum-indispensable" je rejoins mon voisin du dessus.

Sinon, le premier tiens encore bien la route je trouve, malgré quelques petites retouches à faire.

Je te rassure, nous avons tous fais pareil quand on a découvert GeekTool, enfin moi oui, avoir tendance à rajouter beaucoup de trucs qui au final s'avèrent inutiles, genre la météo.


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

Concernant les icônes du dock, tu pourrais par exemple créer un dossier avec les alias des applications et le mettre sur le dock, facon pile.
Un dossier Bureautique par exemple, un autre web...
Ou alors, devenir fan comme moi d'_Alfred_


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)

Larme a dit:


> (...) Ou alors, devenir fan comme moi d'Alfred


Quicksilver ou Butler aussi.
J'utilise principalement Spotlight pour toutes mes applis et j'ai aussi Spark pour quelques fichiers spécifiques que j'ouvre le plus souvent.
Et pour piloter iTunes aussi.


----------



## Larme (29 Août 2011)

Peut-être, mais _Alfred _a un air de Batman et de Emma Peel (_The Avengers)_.
Alors que _QuickSilver_ sent la marque de "sport" et _Spark_ la pyromanie


----------



## PoorMonsteR (29 Août 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2011)

Jmichel33 a dit:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Très joli. C'est pas commun de placer le dock à cet endroit.


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Août 2011)

Beaucoup, beaucoup, beaucoup d'essais de nouveaux fonds et de bidouillage GeekTool... 

au final, voici ZE nouveau bureau, que je trouve bien mieux (faut de l'entraînement, ça vient pas tout seul de refaire un bureau  )





à vous de me dire ce que vous en pensez ! 

EDIT : il me manque encore le réglage de volume à rajouter avec GeekTool...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Août 2011)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> (...) à vous de me dire ce que vous en pensez !


Hyper chargé ! 

Comme mon "vrai" bureau : le bordel.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2011)

L'oiseau en papier est une bonne idée mais vraiment pas fan du tout du cadre autour du dock. Désolé.


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Août 2011)

@ PoorMonsteR : Rrrrooh... mais i' m'énerve... mais i' m'énerve... 
et "j'adore la grue en origami" ou encore "j'aime bien la police de l'heure", tu connais pas ? 

bon... allez... j'ai refait... et tu sais quoi... (tu m'énerves)... il est encore mieux maintenant qu'il y a moins de trucs... et c'est ça qui m'ennuie le plus : t'avais raison ! 

@ Matyu : Merci ! et pour le dock, c'est justement comme ça que je le préfère le dock ! de la même façon que si il était sur un côté :love:
les goûts et les couleurs... 

voilà l'amélioration (du moins je crois que c'en est une...  )





Voilà !
Donc si PoorMonsteR (ou qlq'un d'autre) a des nouvelles remarques énervantes, mais au final justes, je suis preneur !


----------



## cooltofchris (30 Août 2011)

dap dap tu devrais essayer ce dock beaucoup plus classe à mon gout 
pour l heure ce qui est bien c est que pour tes rendez-vous tu es là à la seconde près 
et une tite réduction des icones des discques durs pour rentrer dans ton bandeau  cela mettrait ton fond en valeur 
je dis ça je dis rien :rateau:


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Août 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> dap dap tu devrais essayer ce dock beaucoup plus classe à mon gout



C'est vrai qu'il est pas mal... mais le truc c'est que ça me paraît assez complexe de changer le dock, comme les icônes du genre finder...
donc je suis pas sûr de vouloir tenter le coup... surtout que je vais peut-être faire une clean-reinstall de Lion... ça va me sauvegarder ça avec Time Machine si je restaure ce que j'avais avec une fois le formatage fait ?...


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Août 2011)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> (...) mais le truc c'est que ça me paraît assez  complexe de changer le dock, comme les icônes du genre finder...  (...]


Avec LiteIcon c'est très simple.


Dap-Dap a dit:


> (...) ça va me sauvegarder ça avec Time Machine  si je restaure ce que j'avais avec une fois le formatage fait ?...


Pas sûr. Je ne sais pas si on peut sauvegarder ce genre de changements ?



Dap-Dap a dit:


> @ PoorMonsteR : Rrrrooh... mais i' m'énerve... mais i' m'énerve...
> (...) et c'est ça qui m'ennuie le plus : t'avais raison !  (...)




C'est beaucoup mieux.


----------



## Larme (30 Août 2011)

De mon point de vue :
Je virerais iCal, t'as déjà la date sur le bureau...
Je virerais également Apercu, qui pour moi n'est pas une "réellement application" indépendante, mais qui me sert juste à ouvrir du contenu. Elle s'ouvre donc à l'ouverture de contenu divers.
Idem pour le MAS, j'suis vraiment pas fan de sa présence sur le dock, sûrement parce que je ne l'ouvre pas tous les jours, et qu'il peut  être trouvé via le menu pomme...
Quitte presque à virer Mail et son pendant GeekTool pour ne laisse place qu'à une applications se place dans la barre de menu. J'ai cru voir cette application sur le MAS...


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Août 2011)

bon... je tente de mettre le dock que m'a montré Cooltofchris...

et dans les explications, il me dit (en anglais)... :

_To install the custom 2D dock included with Etched, copy the contents of  Etched/Dock/Install into:
/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources

(Right-click the Dock.app icon and choose "Show Package Content")
Choose to Replace & type your password when prompted.

Open Terminal and type "killall Dock" (without the quotes). To revert, copy the contents from Etched/Dock/Backup instead._

Pour le dossier à copier de Etched, j'ai... mais le chemin dans la bibliothèque, j'ai pas ! 
quelqu'un pour m'aider ? (et me dire le reste de la manip' à faire, svp ^^)


----------



## link.javaux (30 Août 2011)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> le chemin dans la bibliothèque, j'ai pas !



Dans le finder fait: pomme+maj+G et copie colle la ligne suivante:
/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources


Sinon voici mon nouveau


----------



## Dap-Dap (30 Août 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> Dans le finder fait: pomme+maj+G et copie colle la ligne suivante:
> /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources



merci ! mais après ?! je ne suis pas sûr de comprendre ce qu'il faut faire... et j'ai pas envie de gaffer


----------



## wath68 (30 Août 2011)

Après tu dois copier les fichiers du nouveau Dock à cet emplacement (/System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources),
en ayant bien sur pris soin de sauvegarder les anciens fichiers.

Ensuite, tu fermes ta session, ou tu re-démarres et voilà.
Sinon, le fond avec l'oiseau est superbe, dommage pour le reste.

Très joli, Link.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

Voici le mien en version quasi finale. Pas très original, j'ai juste modifié quelques icônes.
J'utilise essentiellement mon Mac pour travailler sur Photoshop et Lightroom, le desktop je m'en moque un peu mais en général je préfère le sobre. Par contre certain font des choses vraiment réussies !


----------



## Dap-Dap (31 Août 2011)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> _To install the custom 2D dock included with Etched, copy the contents of  Etched/Dock/Install into:
> /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources
> 
> (Right-click the Dock.app icon and choose "Show Package Content")
> ...



Après le téléchargement de Etched, je trouve ceci dans le dossier :





si j'ouvre "Dock", j'ai ceci :





je dois donc copier "Install", et le coller dans /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources :





C'est ça ?...

sauf qu'en dessous de la ligne qui dit de faire ça, il est dit :
_(Right-click the Dock.app icon and choose "Show Package Content")
Choose to Replace & type your password when prompted._
comme si ça expliquait plus précisément ce qu'il fallait faire... 
sauf que ça ne revient pas au même...

please... désolé d'être un boulet... mais un petit tuto en image ne me ferait pas de mal... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Très joli. C'est pas commun de placer le dock à cet endroit.



Merci.

À droite, à gauche ou au centre, entre les trois, mon cur balance !

J'ai trouvé une solution, j'ai chargé Mirage pour le rendre complètement transparent.

J'ai ensuite créé des zones vides qui m'ont permis de mettre :

à droite le Finder + Mail
à gauche un dossier de documents et la corbeille

Ces quatre éléments sont ou impossibles à virer du dock (Finder et Corbeille) ou indispensables Mail avec les notifications et un dossier pour ranger aussitôt à partir du bureau tout document.

Pour tout le reste, il y a 3 lanceurs disponibles !

- XMenu pour les utilitaires
- Alfred pour à peu près tout ce que je veux
- LaunchPad pour les applications....


----------



## link.javaux (31 Août 2011)

regarde les images ici

1: tu fais pom+maj+G, tu tapes ta destination
2: tu as cette fenêtre qui s'ouvre
3: tu glisses tes images
4: Tu cliques sur authentifier
5: tu mets ton mot de passe
6: tu cliques sur remplacer
7: tu redémarre

si ça marche pas, dis le


----------



## Dap-Dap (31 Août 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> regarde les images



Super ça marche !!! Merci !


----------



## Dap-Dap (31 Août 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Pas sûr. Je ne sais pas si on peut sauvegarder ce genre de changements ?



Maintenant, je peux te dire que non ! 

EDIT :

Allez, j'ai encore tout refait... motif' pour la notification de mails, qui me donne maintenant : et le nom et le sujet du mail, c'est plus précis et utile qu'un simple "nouveau mail"... et nouvelle présentation...
Pour les sadiques qui aimeraient me titiller sur le "Y'a la date sur la barre de menus, et sur ta grosse barre noire sur ton desktop" (à noter la connotation péjorative envers mon travail...  ), je l'ai enlevé juste après ! et là ! 
je pense que je vais arrêter là... 





a vos claviers si vous le voulez !


----------



## Bushido82 (31 Août 2011)

Voilà ma première "customisation" de mon OS. Soyez indulgent svp 

http://imageshack.us/f/51/16629926.png/



J'aimerais bien trouver l'icone de Firefox, d'Aperture et de Préférence Systèm en noir donc si vous avez un lien, ça serait cool merci


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2011)

Ya de l'idée, pas mal du tout.

Tu peux aller voir sur ce site : 

http://www.deviantart.com/

Pour Firefox tape " firefox icon " .


----------



## Bushido82 (31 Août 2011)

Matyu a dit:


> Ya de l'idée, pas mal du tout.
> 
> Tu peux aller voir sur ce site :
> 
> ...



Merci Matyu 

Pour Firefox j'ai trouver, reste que Aperture et le préférence systèm ...


----------



## Dap-Dap (31 Août 2011)

Bushido82 a dit:


> reste que Aperture et le préférence systèm ...



pour Préf. system, sans le cadre argent, c'est mieux déjà, non ?...

http://www.mac4ever.com/images/images_actu/44066_410_les_preferences_systeme_en_fond_d_ecran.jpg

et aperture, y'a ça :

http://www.1stwebdesigner.com/wp-co...yle-Camera-Lens-Icon-Designing-Tutorials1.jpg

y'a un cadre noir... mais j'ai vu que tu avais Ps, donc tu peux supprimer ça vite fait je pense 

de toute façon, tu peux pas les passer en noir et blanc avec Ps tout simplement ?
ou appliquer un "filtre" un peu translucide noir pour "foncer" ?...


----------



## cooltofchris (31 Août 2011)

dap dap cela rends beaucoup mieux ,il ne te reste plus qu à t occuper du bandeau du haut  c est un peu le bordel ! Je deconne mais le rajout du jour pour les mail et too much 
bushido bien pour un premier shot  bravo; y a de l idée comme dit plus haut


----------



## Bushido82 (31 Août 2011)

Merci pour vos messages 

J'ai trouver une icone qui donne encore bien pour la pref systèm

http://img709.imageshack.us/img709/5992/47441180.jpg

Qu'en pensez vous?

Edit : quelqu'un sait me dire si c'est possible de changer la couleur de l'orloge et celle du % de batterie restante ? Merci.

Merci de poster des miniatures


----------



## Gunners66 (31 Août 2011)

Tu utilises Obsidian menu bar? Si oui je crois qu'il n'est pas encore possible de changer la couleur de police de l'heure et autres...


----------



## Bushido82 (31 Août 2011)

Gunners66 a dit:


> Tu utilises Obsidian menu bar? Si oui je crois qu'il n'est pas encore possible de changer la couleur de police de l'heure et autres...



Non j'ai utilisé SnowTunes


----------



## Gunners66 (31 Août 2011)

Ah ok je connaissais pas


----------



## link.javaux (31 Août 2011)

Bushido82 a dit:


> Edit : quelqu'un sait me dire si c'est possible de changer la couleur de l'orloge et celle du % de batterie restante ? Merci.



tu peux utiliser istatmenubar pour les deux si je me souviens bien


----------



## Bushido82 (31 Août 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> tu peux utiliser istatmenubar pour les deux si je me souviens bien



Merci bien, je ne connaissais pas et effectivement, ça fonctionne a merveille 

Je suis un peu embêter car avec un peu de recherche j'aurais pu trouver la réponse tout seul :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)

link.javaux a dit:


> Dans le finder fait: pomme+maj+G et copie colle la ligne suivante:
> /System/Library/CoreServices/Dock.app/Contents/Resources
> 
> 
> Sinon voici mon nouveau



J'aime beaucoup mais je trouve qu'un fond plus sombre (noir, gris) serait plus approprié .


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (1 Septembre 2011)

Et hop, DragThing, Bowtie et SimpleFloatingClock, tout simple. C'est encore l'été, faut pas se casser la nénette 





et en plus j'ai rien perdu de mes habitudes de custo avec Lion


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2011)

Très joli, belle horloge !


----------



## iAlexy (2 Septembre 2011)

http://ialexyy.deviantart.com/#/d47vijr

Voici le miens, sur devientart, tout est expliqué si vous voulez le refaire


----------



## Dap-Dap (3 Septembre 2011)

Y'a des jolis trucs quand même... 



cooltofchris a dit:


> le rajout du jour pour les mail et too much



Bah justement moi je préfère comme ça 

et tiens, suite à une bourde, j'ai installé les icônes qui allaient avec le dock que tu m'as montré... et finalement elles sont bien... donc je les ai laissées...
y'a juste l'icône de la poubelle, donc le cadre de fond est bleuté, je trouve ça moyennement bien... et je regrette un peu une séparation visible entre les app et les dossiers... mais mis à part ça, j'accroche bien 

un petit aperçu avec le résultat sur le dock :


----------



## Gunners66 (3 Septembre 2011)

Bushido82 a dit:


> Non j'ai utilisé SnowTunes



Peux-tu me dire ou est-ce que je peux trouver Snowtunes?

Merci

Voici mon nouveau soyez indulgent quand même


----------



## wath68 (3 Septembre 2011)

Concernant ce fond d'écran, j'ai toujours trouvé l'idée géniale, mais dommage que la réalisation ne suive pas.
Les perspectives sont complètement faussées. On voit le dessous du canon, mais pas le dessous de la crosse.
Complètement tordu le flingue.


----------



## cooltofchris (3 Septembre 2011)

un desk de fainéant 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2011)

Ça a du bon, la fainéantise  

Pour ma part, j'attend mardi l'arrivée de mon premier MBP pour poster un nouveau desk'  :love:
J'ai hate.


----------



## Azurreal (4 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ça a du bon, la fainéantise
> 
> Pour ma part, j'attend mardi l'arrivée de mon premier MBP pour poster un nouveau desk'  :love:
> J'ai hate.



Le MBP, c'est le bien :love:

Purée depuis le temps que j'ai pas posté, y'a des trucs super sympas qui sont passés !!

Pour ma part j'ai toujours pas changé mes icônes ! La fainéantise me va bien 

Mais j'ai tout de même fait évoluer le tout : *Today's Desk'*

À vous messieurs les critiques !


----------



## Dap-Dap (4 Septembre 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


>



Tu peux me dire où tu as chopé l'icône de Mail (30 mails ! t'as de la lecture !  ) et celle d'Aperture (ou iPhoto) ?
Merci :love:


----------



## Bushido82 (4 Septembre 2011)

Gunners66 a dit:


> Peux-tu me dire ou est-ce que je peux trouver Snowtunes?
> 
> Merci



Voilà 
http://cristomac24.deviantart.com/art/SnowTunes-iTunes-OS-X-theme-141310715


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Septembre 2011)

Azurreal a dit:


> (...) À vous messieurs les critiques !


On ne va pas se gêner ! 

Non je rigole. 

Juste une critique : il y a trop de couleurs différentes dans le Dock. Sur le fond noir ça gâche un peu l'ensemble.


----------



## Azurreal (4 Septembre 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> On ne va pas se gêner !
> 
> Non je rigole.
> 
> Juste une critique : il y a trop de couleurs différentes dans le Dock. Sur le fond noir ça gâche un peu l'ensemble.



Ouais mais on va pas dire que je suis fainéant et que j'ai la flemme de changer les icônes de mon dock


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Septembre 2011)

Azurreal a dit:


> Ouais mais on va pas dire que je suis fainéant et que j'ai la flemme de changer les icônes de mon dock


J'avais bien vu ce que tu avais écris dans ton post


Azurreal a dit:


> (...) Pour ma part j'ai toujours pas changé mes icônes ! La fainéantise me va bien  (...)



Enfin, ce n'est pas grave...


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2011)

C'est quoi un Dock ?


----------



## Etienne000 (4 Septembre 2011)

Un Dock, mon cher Wath, c'est juste le meilleur truc que OSX possède  .


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2011)

Tiens ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu ce fond .


----------



## Etienne000 (4 Septembre 2011)

Je trouve que c'est un très beau fond d'écran, qui ressort bien avec le contour noir de l'iMac.


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tiens ça faisait longtemps que j'avais pas vu ce fond .



Presque aussi longtemps que le gars qui l'a posté


----------



## Etienne000 (4 Septembre 2011)

J'aimerais bien retrouver ma vraie date d'arrivée par ailleurs .


----------



## Fìx (4 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


>



Pour un n00b c'est pas trop trop mal.... 


Mais on sent bien le mec qui vient juste de switcher.... :sleep:


----------



## cooltofchris (4 Septembre 2011)

+1 pour le dock 
Et bien pour un noob belle custo


----------



## Etienne000 (4 Septembre 2011)

Je vais vous en foutre du Noob .

Je suis là depuis plus longtemps que vous d'abord .


----------



## cooltofchris (4 Septembre 2011)

c est clair tu connais la soeur du cousin du dj  
pour les icones demandés c est là, la flemme de chercher


----------



## Dap-Dap (4 Septembre 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> pour les icones demandés c est là, la flemme de chercher



Super merci ! 

le résultat :


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2011)

Pfff membre junior (lol) avec 16 messages au compteur


----------



## Etienne000 (4 Septembre 2011)

Ya pas moyen de retrouver mes messages et points disco ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ya pas moyen de retrouver mes messages et points disco ?


Tu as eu un bug ? Faut voir ça avec un admin' peut-être.


----------



## wath68 (4 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ya pas moyen de retrouver mes messages et points disco ?


forums@macg.co


----------



## scherel (9 Septembre 2011)

It's been a long time....

http://cl.ly/031T280z2Z2A3y022321

Wall: Credit to Mr. Corentin


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Un Dock, mon cher Wath, c'est juste le meilleur truc que OSX possède  .



Oui, on peut encore le dire sous Snow Leopard.... mais sous Lion, il est permis de se poser la question de sa réelle utilité.

Je crains que ce cher Wath ait bien raison.

À l'exception du Finder, de la Corbeille et des icônes de notifications et d'un dossier de rangement temporaire pour éviter que cela traîne sur le bureau, le _meilleur _ truc de Mac OS X est en train de se iOsifier par tous les bouts.

Pas que cela tout de même, mais selon Apple, l'indication d'application active n'est plus importante et puis des processus tels que Sudden Termination ou Automatic Termination, couplés à AutoSave et Reprise, le Dock est bien à ranger au rang des antiquité du desk.

Le prochain qui dit "c'est quoi un desk ?" aura gagné le droit d'être jeté dans un tonneau de goudron, puis dans les plumes et condamné à être empalé sur Infinite Loop.

Euh EUhhhhhh, c'est quoi déjà un Mac ?


----------



## wath68 (9 Septembre 2011)

Et voilà, premier desk' sur MBP  :rose:


----------



## PoorMonsteR (9 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Et voilà, premier desk' sur MBP  :rose:


Sympa et marrant, j'aime bien.


----------



## kobeval (9 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Et voilà, premier desk' sur MBP  :rose:




j'avais cherché un wall avec le poisson de Rango jamais trouvé, fait maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2011)

scherel a dit:


> It's been a long time....
> 
> http://cl.ly/031T280z2Z2A3y022321
> 
> Wall: Credit to Mr. Corentin



Magnifique !


----------



## Etienne000 (9 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Et voilà, premier desk' sur MBP  :rose:



Quel modèle ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (9 Septembre 2011)

'Soir tout l'monde 





ça sent la rentrée, c'est rare 5 jours de non activité ici


----------



## wath68 (9 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Quel modèle ?


Gris  

Non, c'est un 2 GHz SuperDrive 15,4" LED Core i7 ... et c'est un copier-coller parce-que je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça veut dire lol

@ Kobeval : le poisson de quoi de qui ?

Tu le veux, je te le file, il m'a vite saoulé le fish.


----------



## kobeval (9 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Gris
> 
> Non, c'est un 2 GHz SuperDrive 15,4" LED Core i7 ... et c'est un copier-coller parce-que je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça veut dire lol
> 
> ...



c'est bon trouvé... ce poisson est dans le film Rango...


----------



## Etienne000 (9 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Gris
> 
> Non, c'est un 2 GHz SuperDrive 15,4" LED Core i7 ... et c'est un copier-coller parce-que je ne sais pas du tout ce que ça veut dire lol
> 
> ...



Ca va alors, t'as pas fait la même erreur que moi en achetant des Companion 20 dont le son est plus pourris que sur les 2 (J'ai fait Soundsticks 3, Companion 3 avant, j'ai pas trouvé ça bon) .


----------



## scherel (9 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Magnifique !



Merci bien


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Ca va alors, t'as pas fait la même erreur que moi en achetant des Companion 20 dont le son est plus pourris que sur les 2 (J'ai fait Soundsticks 3, Companion 3 avant, j'ai pas trouvé ça bon) .


C'est clair que par rapport à mon iMac, le son n'est pas vraiment le même, mais je compte investir dans un bon ensemble d'enceintes ... si vous avez des conseils 

@Scherel & GreenPapy :


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est quoi ? la carte son ? :rose:
> 
> C'es clair que par rapport à mon iMac, le son n'est pas vraiment le même, mais je compte investir dans un bon ensemble d'enceintes ... si vous avez des conseils
> 
> @Scherel & GreenPapy :



MP 

EDIT : Il semblerait que tu n'acceptes pas les MP .


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2011)

il semblerait, oui.
C'est limité à mes contacts ... donc maintenow tu peux y aller, c'est bon 

J'en avais un peu marre de faire le tri et le ménage dans tout les MPs qui me demandent un renseignement qu'on trouve en deux secondes sur le forum (ex : comment qu'on change une icône ?)


----------



## Etienne000 (10 Septembre 2011)

Toujours pas possible, même après la requete d'ami..

On va essayer dans les sens inverse 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h12 ----------

Je n'ai toujours pas accès à l'envoi de Mp, envoie moi en un, cela facilitera les choses !



Pour 'rentrer' dans le sujet :





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## iAlexy (10 Septembre 2011)

http://fc04.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2011/253/d/5/os_x_lion_desktop_by_ialexyy-d49f6y0.png

Voilà mon Desktop  
Il est aussi sur DevientArt ici : http://ialexyy.deviantart.com/#/d49f6y0

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Septembre 2011)

iAlexy a dit:


> (...) Vous en pensez quoi ?


Je mettrais les DD un peu moins gros avec le texte en-dessous pour que ça s'étale moins en largeur.
Et le "plateau" du Dock transparent. Et peut-être homogénéiser les icônes du Dock.

Pas chiant le mec. 

Sinon j'aime bien l'ensemble quand même.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Septembre 2011)

Date et heure ça vient d'où ?
Et le contrôleur iTunes ?


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2011)

:modo:
Oui, et je réduirai la taille de la capture aussi la prochaine fois.

Le skin Bowtie a été posté dans les Coups de coeur aujourd'hui ou hier je crois.
L'heure c'est du GeekTool, et il me semble qu'il est aussi dans les Coups de coeur.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (10 Septembre 2011)

J'ai failli oublier du coup. 

Tout simple : 




Le même en version gag ici.


----------



## wath68 (10 Septembre 2011)

Je verrais bien une police style western pour l'heure.

Sinon moi j'ai remis la police que Corentin m'avait conseillé, et j'ai changé le fond.
C'est du Ether, dans son dernier pack.


----------



## cooltofchris (11 Septembre 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
sympas les derniers :love:


----------



## m4x91 (11 Septembre 2011)

Mon nouveau


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2011)

Mon nouveau :


----------



## cooltofchris (11 Septembre 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
heureux d avoir custo ma menubar, il fallait que je partage  en plus un idée que je me fais de la beauté en fond


----------



## PoorMonsteR (11 Septembre 2011)

m4x91 a dit:


> Mon nouveau  (...)


J'aurais mis l'heure et la météo en bas pour "dégager" un peu le haut.
Sinon, j'aime bien. La photo est superbe. 


cooltofchris a dit:


> (...)


Très joli aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2011)

Le desktop de cooltofchris est très réussi.


----------



## m4x91 (12 Septembre 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> J'aurais mis l'heure et la météo en bas pour "dégager" un peu le haut.
> Sinon, j'aime bien. La photo est superbe.



Merci

Sinon en version 13" quand je suis pas sur l'écran externe.


----------



## Larme (12 Septembre 2011)

@ m4x91 :
J'suis pas fan de la police de la batterie.
_Bowtie_ n'est pas très visible.
Je n'ai aucune idée de ce que représente le l'icône à côté de _Bowtie_. Spaces ? o.0
Sinon, l'herbe du wallpaper sent trop le Photoshop...

@ cooltofchris :
Pas fan de ce que t'as mis au niveau de la Pomme et le fait que la barre de menu soit « cassée »


----------



## m4x91 (12 Septembre 2011)

J'en suis à la recherche de police la, c'est en cours, de wallpaper aussi !
Bowtie c'est normal, j'avais pas de musique pendant le screen ^^
A coté de bowtie c'est dateline l'icone 

Edit :

Nouveau du soir


----------



## Scalounet (12 Septembre 2011)

Simple... sans fioritures !


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2011)

J'aime beaucoup les deux derniers fonds d'écran postés.

Pareil, rien de spécial chez moi



Fond d'écran : Rain by 96dpi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

Celui de m4x91 est pas mal du tout, original.


----------



## Etienne000 (13 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup les deux derniers fonds d'écran postés.
> 
> Pareil, rien de spécial chez moi



Parfait.

On voit qui est le maitre ici .


----------



## wath68 (13 Septembre 2011)

:rose: Merci, mais le maitre c'est 96dpi, l'auteur du fond, que j'ai oublié de citer.

Jetez un oeil à sa galerie sur Flickr, il y a de superbes photos pouvant servir de fond.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Septembre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2011)

Très joli Scalounet, un lien pour le wall ? Merci.


----------



## Bushido82 (13 Septembre 2011)

Nouveau desk daujourdhui


----------



## Scalounet (13 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Très joli Scalounet, un lien pour le wall ? Merci.



Merci C0rentin 

Le lien: 
http://hd-wallpapers.eu/pink-leaves--white-background-wallpapers


----------



## Larme (13 Septembre 2011)

Bushido82 a dit:


> Nouveau desk daujourdhui



J'adore l'icône du Finder :°)


----------



## m4x91 (13 Septembre 2011)

Bushido82 a dit:


> Nouveau desk daujourdhui



Très sympa, je veux bien ton icone du HDD stp


----------



## Bushido82 (13 Septembre 2011)

Voici l'icône du Finder : http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&q=crazy+finder#/d1u4jc2

Et voilà pour celle du HDD : http://thvg.deviantart.com/art/Slic...t:popular in:customization/icons drive&qo=141


----------



## m4x91 (14 Septembre 2011)

Merci Bushido82





Le nouveau avec les icones enfin changer


----------



## Scalounet (14 Septembre 2011)

wath, aurais tu la possibilité de faire un petit tuto pour montrer comment mettre une image provenant de photoStyler ? 

ça serait cool ! 
Par avance.... merci !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Septembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> (...) mettre une image provenant de photoStyler ? (...)


Avec "Image" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ça ne va pas ?


----------



## wath68 (14 Septembre 2011)

Toutafé.

- Faire une capture d'écran
- Balancer cette capture dans PhotoStyler.
- Appliquer un effet, et rogner si on ne veut poster qu'une partie de l'image
- Enregistrer sous un autre nom que la capture
- Modifier la taille pour obtenir une miniature et ne pas s'attirer les foudres du modérateur  
- Uploader le tout sur ImageShack

J'utilise Imageshack Uploader, c'est hyper rapide et simple.
Un clic droit sur l'image, et Ouvrir avec ImageShack Uploader, et c'est parti.

Au final tu dois avoir un lien qui ressemble à ça
[u rl=lien de la capture][i mg]miniature[/i mg][/u rl] ... sans les espaces


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Simple... sans fioritures !



Desk absolument fabuleux


----------



## Scalounet (15 Septembre 2011)

Merci PoorMonsteR 
Merci watt 
Merci Jmichel


----------



## Blacktroy (15 Septembre 2011)

@Scalounet : Ton desk est MAGNIFIQUE! j'aime vraiment, est-ce que tu pourrais me dire comment as-tu fais ou quel programme utilises-tu pour mettre la date et l'heure dans ton wall comme ça ? Je trouve ça génial, tout simple mais efficace, sans trop de changement car il faut le dire, le dock et le menu de base des macs sont déjà très beau


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (16 Septembre 2011)

Salut et bienvenue, Blacktroy 

le mois et l'heure sont affichés avec GeekTool et pour la date, sauf erreur de ma part, c'est DateLine, Monsieur Scal' confirmera  les 2 sont dispos sur le MAS et GeekTool en version "panneau de préférences" est toujours sur le site de l'éditeur

il faut savoir que si tu es sous Lion, il te faut la version de GeekTool sortie du Mac AppStore si tu veux être sûr de n'avoir aucun bug

voilà


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2011)

Trop fort ce Skalounai ... à part qu'il ne sait toujours pas écrire mon pseudo 



Scalounet a dit:


> Merci PoorMonsteR
> Merci watt
> Merci Jmichel


----------



## Scalounet (16 Septembre 2011)

Blacktroy a dit:


> @Scalounet : Ton desk est MAGNIFIQUE! j'aime vraiment, est-ce que tu pourrais me dire comment as-tu fais ou quel programme utilises-tu pour mettre la date et l'heure dans ton wall comme ça ? Je trouve ça génial, tout simple mais efficace, sans trop de changement car il faut le dire, le dock et le menu de base des macs sont déjà très beau


Merci, c&#8217;est gentil  pour répondre a ta question, jète un oeil plus bas .... et soit le bienvenu ici ! 



GreenPapy a dit:


> Salut et bienvenue, Blacktroy
> 
> le mois et l'heure sont affichés avec GeekTool et pour la date, sauf erreur de ma part, c'est DateLine, Monsieur Scal' confirmera  les 2 sont dispos sur le MAS et GeekTool en version "panneau de préférences" est toujours sur le site de l'éditeur
> 
> ...




Bon, ben j&#8217;ai plus rien a ajouter !  «édit»...ah si, le mois fait parti de Dateline ! 



wath68 a dit:


> Trop fort ce Skalounai ... à part qu'il ne sait toujours pas écrire mon pseudo



Rôooooo !!! quelle mauvaise foi tu fais ! :râteau:

C&#8217;est la première fois !!


----------



## Blacktroy (16 Septembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup, mais je n'arrive pas à utilisé GeekTool, je ne parle pas anglais (malheureusement!!) donc je n'arrive pas à comprendre les tutos, je n'en trouve pas en français, si quelqu'un peut m'aidé ce serait vraiment chouette.. merci !


----------



## Calderan (16 Septembre 2011)

Blacktroy a dit:


> Merci beaucoup, mais je n'arrive pas à utilisé GeekTool, je ne parle pas anglais (malheureusement!!) donc je n'arrive pas à comprendre les tutos, je n'en trouve pas en français, si quelqu'un peut m'aidé ce serait vraiment chouette.. merci !


Tu devrais trouver pas mal d'aide sur ce fil : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/le-fil-des-coups-de-pouces-pour-geektool-269890.html


----------



## Blacktroy (16 Septembre 2011)

Merci, je vais essayé de trouver sur ce post ! En tout cas Dateline est vraiment chouette, très fluide il se met bien avec tout les walls que je préfère

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------

Ca va j'ai compris le système de Geektool ! 
J'utilise la version 2.1.2 car la dernière foire chez moi. 
@Scalounet d'amour : est ce que je peux avoir ton shell pour l'heure écrite comme ça ? :rose:

Haha merci d'avance !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Septembre 2011)

Blacktroy a dit:


> (...) est ce que je peux avoir ton shell pour l'heure écrite comme ça ? (...)



date "+%B %Y"

Mais ne m'appelle pas PoorMonsteR d'amour hein !


----------



## Blacktroy (16 Septembre 2011)

@PoorMonster qui n'a rien compris :rateau: : je demandais pour son HEURE pas pour la date hein, le shell que tu m'as donné m'affiche "September 2011" mais vu que j'ai déjà DateLine il ne me sert à rien


----------



## Scalounet (16 Septembre 2011)

Alors pour l&#8217;heure, voici le script !! (watt (Là, j&#8217;ai fais exprès)   avait mis ce script ici et avait expliqué comment le modifier)



#!/usr/bin/perl

($sec, $min, $hour, $mday, $mon, $year, $wday, $yday, $isdat) = localtime(time);

@hour_words = (" Zero heure ", " Une heure ", " Deux heures ", " Trois heures ", " Quatre heures ", " Cinq heures ", " Six heures ", " Sept heures ", " Huit heures ", " Neuf heures ", " Dix heures ", " Onze heures ", " Douze heures ", " Treize heures ", " Quatorze heures ", " Quinze heures ", " Seize heures ", " Dix-sept heures ", " Dix-huit heures ", " Dix-neuf heures ", " Vingt heures ", " Vingt-et-une heures "," Vingt-deux heures ", " Vingt-trois heures ");

if    ($min ==  0) { print                      $hour_words[$hour], ""; }
elsif ($min ==  1) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  2) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  3) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  4) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  5) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  6) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  7) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  8) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  9) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min ==  10) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "dix", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  11) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "onze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  12) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "douze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  13) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "treize", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  14) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "quatorze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  15) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "quinze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  16) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "seize", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  17) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "dix-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  18) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "dix-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  19) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "dix-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min ==  20) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  21) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  22) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  23) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  24) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  25) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  26) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  27) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  28) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  29) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "vingt-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min ==  30) { print $hour_words[$hour],        "trente", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  31) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  32) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  33) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  34) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  35) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  36) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  37) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  38) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  39) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "trente-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min ==  40) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  41) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  42) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  43) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  44) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  45) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  46) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  47) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  48) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  49) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "quarante-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min ==  50) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  51) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  52) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  53) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  54) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  55) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  56) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  57) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  58) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min ==  59) { print $hour_words[$hour],   "cinquante-neuf", "\n"; }


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Septembre 2011)

Blacktroy a dit:


> @PoorMonster qui n'a rien compris :rateau: : je demandais pour son HEURE pas pour la date hein, le shell que tu m'as donné m'affiche "September 2011" mais vu que j'ai déjà DateLine il ne me sert à rien


Merdum j'ai mal lu. :rose:

Désolé. 


Edit/ Pendant que j'y suis :


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

Neutraface Neutraface !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (16 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Neutraface Neutraface !!!





Ça va C0rentin ?


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Neutraface Neutraface !!!



Obsédé de la Neutraface .


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Ça va C0rentin ?



C'est la police que tu utilises pour ton système, c'est ma police favorite .


----------



## Blacktroy (16 Septembre 2011)

@Scalounet : Merci pour le script ! Malheureusement je n'ai pas d'expérience dans GeekTool.. J'ai essayé de mettre le script dans le "Shell" de GeekTool mais ça n'affiche rien. Comment dois-je m'y prendre ? Merci


----------



## Scalounet (16 Septembre 2011)

Blacktroy a dit:


> @Scalounet : Merci pour le script ! Malheureusement je n'ai pas d'expérience dans GeekTool.. J'ai essayé de mettre le script dans le "Shell" de GeekTool mais ça n'affiche rien. Comment dois-je m'y prendre ? Merci



Lui as tu laissé suffisamment de temps pour quil sinitialise ?


----------



## Blacktroy (16 Septembre 2011)

J'attend là il se passe rien.. j'ai copier-coller le script ci dessous ( pour vérifié si c'est ça je le re-poste ) dans "Shell => Commande"

Edit : Toujours rien 

#!/usr/bin/perl

($sec, $min, $hour, $mday, $mon, $year, $wday, $yday, $isdat) = localtime(time);

@hour_words = (" Zero heure ", " Une heure ", " Deux heures ", " Trois heures ", " Quatre heures ", " Cinq heures ", " Six heures ", " Sept heures ", " Huit heures ", " Neuf heures ", " Dix heures ", " Onze heures ", " Douze heures ", " Treize heures ", " Quatorze heures ", " Quinze heures ", " Seize heures ", " Dix-sept heures ", " Dix-huit heures ", " Dix-neuf heures ", " Vingt heures ", " Vingt-et-une heures "," Vingt-deux heures ", " Vingt-trois heures ");

if ($min == 0) { print $hour_words[$hour], ""; }
elsif ($min == 1) { print $hour_words[$hour], "une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 2) { print $hour_words[$hour], "deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 3) { print $hour_words[$hour], "trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 4) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 5) { print $hour_words[$hour], "cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 6) { print $hour_words[$hour], "six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 7) { print $hour_words[$hour], "sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 8) { print $hour_words[$hour], "huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 9) { print $hour_words[$hour], "neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min == 10) { print $hour_words[$hour], "dix", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 11) { print $hour_words[$hour], "onze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 12) { print $hour_words[$hour], "douze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 13) { print $hour_words[$hour], "treize", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 14) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quatorze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 15) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quinze", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 16) { print $hour_words[$hour], "seize", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 17) { print $hour_words[$hour], "dix-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 18) { print $hour_words[$hour], "dix-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 19) { print $hour_words[$hour], "dix-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min == 20) { print $hour_words[$hour], "vingt", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 21) { print $hour_words[$hour], "vingt-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 22) { print $hour_words[$hour], "vingt-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 23) { print $hour_words[$hour], "vingt-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 24) { print $hour_words[$hour], "vingt-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 25) { print $hour_words[$hour], "vingt-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 26) { print $hour_words[$hour], "vingt-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 27) { print $hour_words[$hour], "vingt-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 28) { print $hour_words[$hour], "vingt-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 29) { print $hour_words[$hour], "vingt-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min == 30) { print $hour_words[$hour], "trente", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 31) { print $hour_words[$hour], "trente-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 32) { print $hour_words[$hour], "trente-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 33) { print $hour_words[$hour], "trente-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 34) { print $hour_words[$hour], "trente-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 35) { print $hour_words[$hour], "trente-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 36) { print $hour_words[$hour], "trente-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 37) { print $hour_words[$hour], "trente-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 38) { print $hour_words[$hour], "trente-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 39) { print $hour_words[$hour], "trente-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min == 40) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quarante", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 41) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quarante-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 42) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quarante-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 43) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quarante-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 44) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quarante-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 45) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quarante-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 46) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quarante-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 47) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quarante-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 48) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quarante-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 49) { print $hour_words[$hour], "quarante-neuf", "\n"; }

elsif ($min == 50) { print $hour_words[$hour], "cinquante", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 51) { print $hour_words[$hour], "cinquante-et-une", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 52) { print $hour_words[$hour], "cinquante-deux", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 53) { print $hour_words[$hour], "cinquante-trois", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 54) { print $hour_words[$hour], "cinquante-quatre", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 55) { print $hour_words[$hour], "cinquante-cinq", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 56) { print $hour_words[$hour], "cinquante-six", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 57) { print $hour_words[$hour], "cinquante-sept", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 58) { print $hour_words[$hour], "cinquante-huit", "\n"; }
elsif ($min == 59) { print $hour_words[$hour], "cinquante-neuf", "\n"; }

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h24 ----------

Peut-être que je dois copier coller le script dans AppleScript puis dans GeekTool aller dans "Fichier" et le sélectionner ?


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2011)

Non, le script marche tel-quel.
Copier dans un nouveau Shell, mettre le rafraichissement à 1 seconde, et normalement ça marche.


En passant ...




Le fond : http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1340695


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Septembre 2011)

Et il ne met pas le lien du Wall .

Mais tu reste le maitre incontestable du fil .


----------



## Blacktroy (16 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Non, le script marche tel-quel.
> Copier dans un nouveau Shell, mettre le rafraichissement à 1 seconde, et normalement ça marche.
> 
> 
> En passant ...



Ca ne marche pas chez moi je viens de faire ce que tu as décris.. Je vais essayé avec GeekTool 3 mais il ne marchait pas sur mon mac..

EDIT : REUSSI AVEC LA DERNIERE VERSION DE GEEKTOOL ! merci !


----------



## wath68 (16 Septembre 2011)

Rhhhooo mes scripts, mes fonds, c'est tout oui ?  

Wala le lien : http://wallbase.cc/wallpaper/1340695


:rose: et puis arrête, il y a des trucs bien plus recherchés postés sur ce fil.
Tu crois pourquoi je masque mon dock lol















Et puis non, tout compte fait tu as raison :king:


----------



## Etienne000 (16 Septembre 2011)

J'ai toujours raison .

Merci pour le lien, j'ai une erreur 500 par contre, on verra demain !


----------



## Blacktroy (17 Septembre 2011)

Voilà j'ai bientôt fini, je voulais un truc discret, je n'aime pas les gros boutons et tout les trucs de ce genre qui enlève toute la finesse à un mac ! Pour ma barre du haut et mon Dock, des conseils ? je ne connais aucun script pour les améliorés ! Merci 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wath68 (17 Septembre 2011)

Des conseils pour la barre des menus ?

Ouais, enlèves l'heure (tu as GeekTool), l'icône de DateLine (tu l'as dans le Dock), l'icône du volume qui ne sert à rien, et peut-être le cadenas.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2011)

J'aime bien le fond d'écran.


----------



## m4x91 (17 Septembre 2011)

Mon nouveau


----------



## Dap-Dap (17 Septembre 2011)

très joli agame ! 

moi, nouveau wallpaper... j'ai gardé le précédent en 2nd desk, il était trop joli pour que je l'enlève totalement 
photo que j'ai prise...



​


----------



## cooltofchris (17 Septembre 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
Du beaux encore :love: cette semaine,bravo ça ne chôme pas
J ai été obligé de virer geektool, quand que je l utilise au bout d un certains temps je n ai plus de son dans mes vidéos (vlc,mplayer,quicktime).Obligé de redémarrer pour retrouver un bon fonctionnement puis rebelotte ....
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi itunes fonctionne mais pas l audio des vidéos.J ai essayé de désinstaller geektool (peut être pas trouvé tout les fichiers concernés ). Après réintallation même délire .si quelqu un a une soluce je suis preneur , y manque mon geektool adoré :hein: déjà plus de theme park


----------



## PoorMonsteR (18 Septembre 2011)

Idéal pour le temps actuel.


----------



## Etienne000 (18 Septembre 2011)

Pas fan de la typographie, ni de Lady Gogo .


----------



## Anonyme (18 Septembre 2011)

Il y'a trop de polices différentes c'est clair !
Après pour les goûts musicaux chacun son truc c'est pas le but du topic.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (19 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Pas fan de la typographie, ni de Lady Gogo .


Très constructif comme remarque...


----------



## Etienne000 (19 Septembre 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Très constructif comme remarque...


 
Tu ne peux pas être constructif avec une chose qui est subjective.

CQFD.


----------



## Scalounet (19 Septembre 2011)

Jvous sent tendu a quelques jours de lAutomne !


----------



## madaniso (19 Septembre 2011)

Ma première customisation 





Par contre, j'aurai aimé désactiver la date sur Ical mais impossible. Dommage.
J'ai date line aussi mais pas aussi beau que les votre lol.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2011)

J'aime bien !


----------



## Etienne000 (19 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> J'aime bien !



Désolé C0rentin, mais c'est pas assez détaillé pour que ta remarqué soit acceptée :/.


----------



## Ralph_ (20 Septembre 2011)

Désolé les gars, pas beaucoup de custo depuis que j'ai installé Lion. Desolé aussi pour les puristes, les icones dans la barre des taches font "tache" mais c'est des trucs nécessaires (vivement une enceinte airdrop que j'arrete d'utiliser ma MBS 100)


----------



## Etienne000 (20 Septembre 2011)

Je trouve cela relativement épuré, bien que une autre icone de Disque Dur aurait mieux convenu (Une tête de Dark Vador par exemple )


----------



## Anonyme (20 Septembre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Désolé C0rentin, mais c'est pas assez détaillé pour que ta remarqué soit acceptée :/.



Toujours aussi lourd à ce que je vois .


----------



## Scalounet (20 Septembre 2011)

Je suis en mode « douceur de vivre » !


----------



## Calderan (20 Septembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Je suis en mode « douceur de vivre » !


J'adore !!!


----------



## cooltofchris (20 Septembre 2011)

Scalounet,la douceur de vivre te va à ravir bravo :love:


----------



## wath68 (20 Septembre 2011)

Wow, splendide.  

Bien vu, le choix de la police pour l'heure. Nickel-chrome.
Ça s'accorde parfaitement.

Juste pas trop fan du logo "Pomme" modifié.


----------



## naf (20 Septembre 2011)

je viens juste de switcher :bebe:



Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h57 ----------




Dap-Dap a dit:


> très joli agame !
> 
> moi, nouveau wallpaper... j'ai gardé le précédent en 2nd desk, il était trop joli pour que je l'enlève totalement
> photo que j'ai prise...
> ...


superbe 

avec quoi tu fais l'etiquette Mail en haut à droite ?


----------



## cooltofchris (20 Septembre 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## fau6il (21 Septembre 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> J'adore !!!



_Sache que tu n'es pas le seul!      
Je plussoie _


----------



## Scalounet (21 Septembre 2011)

Merci messieurs, et merci pour vos cdb


----------



## Etienne000 (21 Septembre 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



Magnifique, rien à redire .


----------



## Dap-Dap (21 Septembre 2011)

naf a dit:


> superbe
> avec quoi tu fais l'etiquette Mail en haut à droite ?



Très joli le tiens je trouve aussi ^^

pour ce qui est de la liste des mails... je me suis amusé ^^ :

c'est une image d'une feuille de papier au format png que j'ai mis dans une shell image
+ un png d'icone mail dans un shell image
+ un shell avec juste "mail" que j'ai mis par dessus
+ un shell avec un script pour me mettre "1 message de X : "_bla bla bla..._"

si j'ai le temps, je te retrouve ça


----------



## Keitaro4 (22 Septembre 2011)

Bon après quelques custom je me lance.

Pas encore bien rempli par geektool mais ça va venir


----------



## Scalounet (22 Septembre 2011)

Plus simple, tu meurs !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2011)

Je suis pas trop fan de la typo mais le fond est beau !


----------



## wath68 (22 Septembre 2011)

Fond n° 1356455 sur wallbase


----------



## adam89 (23 Septembre 2011)

Salut wath68,

Je reviens encore te demander quelques infos regardant tes dernières custom... 
Je suis bien fan de ton thème Bowtie actuel, après quelques recherches sur le forum (bien sûr), j'ai trouvé le thème (Span by Simon Brix), mais tu as fais quelques modifications...

Est-ce que tu voudrais bien me dire comment tu as fais pour obtenir cette barre noire ?
J'ai essayé quelques trucs dans le CSS mais j'arrive pas au même rendu, et Photoshop pour ce genre de rendu je suis pas doué...

Merci d'avance et comme d'habitude continue de nous présenter tes créations toujours plus minimalistes...


----------



## scherel (23 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Fond n° 1356455 sur wallbase




Magnifique !


----------



## wath68 (23 Septembre 2011)

Merci à vous.

La barre noire ? ... hmm bonne question.
Je crois que j'ai modifié le fichier image du skin Bowtie, en jouant avec l'opacité, plus surement 2 ou 3 autres trucs dans le CSS.
Bref, plus grand chose à voir avec le skin original lol

Petit secret, il y a aussi une image GeekTool rajoutée à Bowtie, pour donner cet effet de relief et d'ombre, pareil pour la barre du haut, mais chuuut.


----------



## adam89 (23 Septembre 2011)

Si tu peux me filer les infos juste pour le thème, comme un petit lien pour l'image modifiée et le CSS se serait vraiment cool, pour le reste les effets d'ombre je les ai déjà rajoutés avec le CSS...et je voudrais pas utiliser tes secrets 

Encore merci, si ça te dérange dis le moi je m'acharnerais sur le CSS de mon côté y a pas de problèmes, je comprendrais que tu veules garder tes créations pour toi.


----------



## wath68 (23 Septembre 2011)

L'image est dans le fichier zip en pièce-jointe.
C'est une image de 1x2 px


----------



## wath68 (23 Septembre 2011)

Pour le reste, il y a trop de trucs modifiés (les fichiers CSS, la barre de progression, les fichiers JS, le fichier plist, etc)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2011)

J'aime beaucoup Wath .


----------



## theweep (25 Septembre 2011)

Le mien, a l'arrache, oui j'écoute Lady GaGa mais bon, j'assume x)


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Septembre 2011)

Police Neutraface (Merci Wath), et j'ai aussi mis un thème Aqua Extreme (Que l'on ne voit pas).

J'aime bien, cela ne dénature pas Mac Os x, et embellit l'Aqua, qui sera toujours une très belle interface .


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2011)

Tu pourrais peut-être changer les icônes ...


----------



## wath68 (25 Septembre 2011)

... feignasse


----------



## Etienne000 (25 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Tu pourrais peut-être changer les icônes ...



Elles sont très jolies .


----------



## just1 (25 Septembre 2011)

@ theweep: 
Hello!
Pour l'affichage de ta musique en cours tu utilises bien bowtie?

Si oui, peux tu me dire quel thème tu utilises? 
Merci


----------



## Calderan (26 Septembre 2011)

petite parenthèse, quelqu'un a un site pour trouver neutraface? parce que je n'ai trouvé qu'une version extrêmement chère


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Septembre 2011)

http://killaaaron.deviantart.com/art/Snow-Leopard-White-Theme-157886219


----------



## Scalounet (26 Septembre 2011)

Pour une fois, le dock nest pas masqué !


----------



## Calderan (26 Septembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Pour une fois, le dock nest pas masqué !


respect ... splendide


----------



## cooltofchris (26 Septembre 2011)

Scalounet splendide:love:


----------



## theweep (26 Septembre 2011)

just1 a dit:


> @ theweep:
> Hello!
> Pour l'affichage de ta musique en cours tu utilises bien bowtie?
> 
> ...



C'est bien Bowtie, voici le skin http://beautifulblood.deviantart.com/art/Unnamed-255040591
Tu vas te régaler


----------



## Etienne000 (26 Septembre 2011)

A tous ceux qui utilisent la police neutraface dans Os x : Avez vous un problème avec Mac tracker ?

Chez moi, tous les caractères ne sont plus visibles, ce qui est assez embêtant..

Merci par avance, pour vos éventuelles réponses  (Si C0rentin et/ou Wath pouvaient tester, ce ne serait pas de refus ).


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

Pas de soucis


----------



## m4x91 (26 Septembre 2011)

Voila mon nouveau 





J'ai viré Obsidian, j'en avait marre, j'ai remplacé par Lion Pulse, par contre une idée du pourquoi j'ai pas la pomme de modifier ?


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2011)

Tu dois décocher l'option barre des menus translucide je pense.


----------



## m4x91 (26 Septembre 2011)

Ah ouai que j'suis con, j'y avait même pas penser, merci beaucoup C0rentin


----------



## Dap-Dap (26 Septembre 2011)

le minimalisme commence à me taper dans l'oeil...

j'ai un peu fait le copieur 



​


----------



## Scalounet (26 Septembre 2011)

Dap-Dap a dit:


> le minimalisme commence à me taper dans l'oeil...
> 
> j'ai un peu fait le copieur
> 
> http://i49.servimg.com/u/f49/15/09/25/74/captur19.jpg​




(mode humour) Le minimalisme, c&#8217;est minimaliste ! 
Tu as peut-être des progrès a faire encore, mais ça vient !


----------



## Etienne000 (27 Septembre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Pas de soucis





Merci, j'ai aussi la même chose sur Spotify, il va falloir que je regarde ça de près .


----------



## Calderan (29 Septembre 2011)

Sobre et sombre pour mon dernier :


----------



## wath68 (29 Septembre 2011)

Sobre, sombre et élégant.  

J'aime beaucoup l'heure


----------



## Calderan (29 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup l'heure


----------



## fau6il (29 Septembre 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Sobre et sombre pour mon dernier :



_La classe!    _


----------



## Liroy (29 Septembre 2011)

tu utilise quoi pour la barre d'etat en noir?


----------



## Calderan (29 Septembre 2011)

Liroy a dit:


> tu utilise quoi pour la barre d'etat en noir?


Obsidian menu bar que tu trouves sur http://www.maxthemes.com/


----------



## Scalounet (29 Septembre 2011)

Classe Calderan


----------



## Calderan (29 Septembre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Classe Calderan





fau6il a dit:


> _La classe!    _





wath68 a dit:


> Sobre, sombre et élégant.


Merci à tous :rose:


----------



## Liroy (29 Septembre 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Obsidian menu bar que tu trouves sur http://www.maxthemes.com/



Merci a toi Calderan  encore une dernière question, est-il compatible avec snow leopard? j'ai vu qu'il est pour lion, mais il n'y as rien pour snow.


----------



## Calderan (29 Septembre 2011)

Liroy a dit:


> Merci a toi Calderan  encore une dernière question, est-il compatible avec snow leopard? j'ai vu qu'il est pour lion, mais il n'y as rien pour snow.


pour SL tu dois prendre Aqua Extreme


----------



## Liroy (29 Septembre 2011)

Oui j'ai pris aqua extrem, mais ca n'as pas eu l'effet voulu, j'ai pas eu la barre noir, elle est resté grise avec la police en blanc


----------



## cooltofchris (29 Septembre 2011)

Liroy decoches barre translucide dans les prefs systeme


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch
calderan la classe 
pour le fond si quelqu un a son 06 ... j achète 
plus sérieusement


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Liroy (29 Septembre 2011)

Merci beaucoup  je suis enfin en route ver la customisation intégrale ^^ lol


----------



## Calderan (30 Septembre 2011)

Liroy a dit:


> Merci beaucoup  je suis enfin en route ver la customisation intégrale ^^ lol


bon voyage


----------



## Etienne000 (30 Septembre 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Sobre et sombre pour mon dernier :



Simple, sobre et réussi .

Bravo  (Mais je préfère du Wath68, c'est lui le meilleur  ).


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2011)

Pfff l'est con lui, c'est n'imp'


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2011)

On essaie de soudoyer un modo ? .


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2011)

Ouais ouais, mais ça ne marche pas avec moi :mouais:










C'est bon Etienne, tu as reçu tout le matos ?


----------



## Etienne000 (30 Septembre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Pfff l'est con lui, c'est n'imp'



Fausse modestie .

Ca m'énerve, tu peux pas être gentil sans accusations  .

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------

Premier screen avec le Air 11" (1.6/4Go/128Go)





Bonne petite machine, mais 768Pixels en hauteur, c'est un peu trop juste, dommage .

Bref, elle part en vente d'ici 2 jours .


----------



## wath68 (30 Septembre 2011)

Pour la peine ...





Et le 06 à Jenn je le veux bien aussi
:love:


@ Etienne : très joli fond, mais le Stormtrooper jure un peu ... beaucoup même.


----------



## Etienne000 (30 Septembre 2011)

Mon but, chez Wath, était de faire une opposition Asie/Amérique, à travers le fond d'écran ainsi que l'icone Du StormTrooper.

Ainsi, Wath Du 68, je ne vous permets pas de critiquer mon bureau, tellement chic et distingué .




NB : Ceci est une plaisanterie de mauvais gout, veuillez en prendre note.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2011)

Une nuit je vais passer chez toi et changer toutes tes icônes nom de dieu !


----------



## Steevo55 (30 Septembre 2011)

theweep a dit:


> Le mien, a l'arrache, oui j'écoute Lady GaGa mais bon, j'assume x)




Quel est le soft qui te permet d'afficher la piste jouée de cette manière ?
Et ou à tu récupérer ton fond d'écran stp ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## phanoob (30 Septembre 2011)

Earth Desk ; Plein de Geeklets (geektool) Et un petit iStatMenu


----------



## theweep (30 Septembre 2011)

Steevo55 a dit:


> Quel est le soft qui te permet d'afficher la piste jouée de cette manière ?
> Et ou à tu récupérer ton fond d'écran stp ?
> 
> Merci d'avance



Plop ! le soft c'est Bowtie avec ça le fond es la

Petit essai avec geektool 




Quelqu'un a des idées de police ?


----------



## m4x91 (30 Septembre 2011)

Amis du soir ! Bonsoir !

Update de ma version 22"





Enjoy


----------



## phanoob (1 Octobre 2011)

Tu peux avoir en francais l'etat meteo avec geektool pour paris (a remplacer par ta ville en recuperant le lien pour celui de ta ville via http://fr.meteo.yahoo.com/france/ ) :


> curl --silent "http://fr.meteo.yahoo.com/france/%C3%AEle-de-france/paris-615702/" | grep -E "yw-cond" | sed -e 's/.*yw-cond">//' -e 's/ &deg.*/°C/' -e 's/<\/.*d>/, /'


----------



## wath68 (1 Octobre 2011)

:love::love::love:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2011)

Splendide !


----------



## Etienne000 (1 Octobre 2011)

C0rentin a dit:


> Splendide !



Non, le Wall est à chier et Wath est une feignasse qui ne change pas ses icones de Dock  .


N.B : à prendre au second degré .


----------



## wath68 (1 Octobre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Wath est une feignasse qui ne change pas ses icones de Dock  .



 C'est vrai en plus, mais comme mon dock est masqué je ne vois que très rarement les icônes affreuses.


 Merci à vous


----------



## Steevo55 (1 Octobre 2011)

theweep a dit:


> Plop ! le soft c'est Bowtie avec ça le fond es la
> 
> Petit essai avec geektool
> 
> ...



Merci j'ai pu essayer comme ça le soft bowtie mais petit soucis, je n'arrive pas à m'en servir correctement. Lorsque je met un thème, comme celui dont tu m'a donné le lien, celui-ci reste dans une certaine forme, il ne s'adapte pas à l'endroit ou je le place. Ainsi j'ai essayé le thème exact by jessie miller, et je peux seulement sélectionner le coin bas gauche et pas le haut droite par exemple comme montré dans sa photo. D'autre part, les différents thèmes n'affichent pas les pochettes alors que celles-ci sont bien présentes dans mon itunes, une idée ?


----------



## theweep (1 Octobre 2011)

salut, l'archive contient 4 thèmes : en bas a gauche et en bas a droite, tout deux avec ou sans illustration, pour le mettre en haut de l'ai légèrement modifié, il suffit de sélectionner celui du coté ou tu veut le mettre (ici sous spotlight) donc la droit puis de prendre l'image (la petite vague) de l'autre (le gauche) de la retourner et de remplacer l'original. j'ai été clair ? sans doute que non je te le ferai si tu veut.


----------



## Steevo55 (1 Octobre 2011)

J'ai compris, et pour le problème de pochettes qui ne s'affichent pas ?


----------



## theweep (1 Octobre 2011)

alors ça je sais pas du tout


----------



## wath68 (1 Octobre 2011)

Quel version de Bowtie ?
Peut être essayer avec la version beta, pour voir si il y a du changement.


----------



## Steevo55 (1 Octobre 2011)

J'étais en 3.1, merci, effectivement ça fonctionne correctement avec la version beta


----------



## Neyres (2 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## madaniso (3 Octobre 2011)

Neyres a dit:


> ​



Très joli, l'idée des icônes nuage c'est sympa. Ton Iphone sera has been dans moins de deux jours par contre


----------



## Neyres (3 Octobre 2011)

Facile à changer avec GeekTool .


----------



## Larme (3 Octobre 2011)

J'aime beaucoup...
Bonne idée concernant l'iPhone...
Les points négatifs : J'aurais laissé les icônes de nuages pour l'iCloud ;p, et peut-être mis navions, montgolfières ou autre pour différencier un peu tous ces icônes...
Je suppose que le carnet n'est pas "interactif" ?  Sinon, j'aurais ajouté une ombre au stylo plume qui semble "posé là comme ça"...
La barre de menu est assez chargée je trouve...


----------



## wath68 (3 Octobre 2011)

Moi je trouve surtout que le fond ne va pas du tout avec le reste.

Comme l'a dit Larme, on a l'impression que ces trucs sont posés là comme ça, qu'ils flottent.
Un fond genre bois ou autre texture serait plus adapté je pense.

Après, bon, la barre des menus est vraiment chargée de chez chargée.


----------



## Neyres (3 Octobre 2011)

Merci pour vos remarques 
Pour la barre des menus, elle est très chargée en effet..


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2011)

Je trouve ça encore pire , ça me rappelle les desks Windows du début des années 2000.


----------



## Neyres (3 Octobre 2011)

100 fois tu remettras l'ouvrage sur le métier :rose:


----------



## cooltofchris (3 Octobre 2011)

Un coucou pour souhaiter une belle semaine à tout le monde 


Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (3 Octobre 2011)

'Soir tout l'monde 

petit essai en noir de chez noir





ça donnait bien sur écran 22" mais sur le 13" ça fait très tassé au final le dessin du wall... Si quelqu'un connait un autre beau wall en B&W sur le thème Old School Radio je suis preneur


----------



## Etienne000 (3 Octobre 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> Un coucou pour souhaiter une belle semaine à tout le monde
> 
> 
> Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch



Sublime, sauf le Widget météo qui gagnerait à être un peu moins visible (Une petite police en Gill Sans + une icone de soleil, ce serait le must ).


----------



## Ralph_ (4 Octobre 2011)




----------



## theweep (4 Octobre 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> 'Soir tout l'monde
> 
> petit essai en noir de chez noir
> 
> ...



Classe ! je pourrai avoir le wallpaper ?


----------



## theweep (5 Octobre 2011)

theweep a dit:


> Classe ! je pourrai avoir le wallpaper ?



Du coup dans le même style : 






Faut que je fasse une version blanche du skin bowtie (il a un de ces succès) par ce qu'on le voit pas du coup !


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2011)

Ça pique aux noeils 

2 x l'heure, 2 x la date, dock chargé au max.

Edit : une question qui me trotte dans le ciboulot depuis un bout de temps déjà.
Est-ce qu'il y a un intérêt particulier (une fonction spéciale) à avoir son prénom/pseudo dans la barre des menus, ou bien c'est juste pour la frime ?


----------



## theweep (5 Octobre 2011)

heure du bureau plus pour faire joli qu'autre chose, comment tu la regarde quand t'a pleins de fenêtres ? c'est pour ça que l'heure de la barre de menu es la.
Dock chargé ? mais ça va pas non, je viens de ranger  non pour moi la il es terriblement vide.


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2011)

T'inquiète, je connais ça, je suis aussi passé par là, GeekTool à fond, comme surement 90% des pensionnaires de ce fil, mais je me suis assez vite rendu compte que, mis-à-part le coté esthétique qui peut être sympa 10 minutes, je n'étais pas souvent devant l'écran quand je n'utilisais pas l'ordi et que donc l'horloge géante ne me servait finalement à rien.

J'ai préféré mettre un superbe économiseur d'écran/horloge qui est beaucoup plus agréable à regarder de temps en temps, pour voir l'heure.

Bon après c'est une histoire de gout


----------



## theweep (5 Octobre 2011)

C'est clair que geektool c'est beau, mais bon, x) 
Pas mal le Screensaver, perso je ne m'en sert pas, mac en veille direct !







Le thème bowtie en blanc, vous en pensez quoi ?

@wath68 ouais tu voit, les gouts et les couleurs ça se discute pas, j'aime pas du tout ton last screenshot, je serais incapable de bosser avec ça. (n'y voit pas de critique hein, ce n'es que mon modeste avis)


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2011)

No problemo, je ne suis pas la référence non plus.
On donne son avis, sans langue de bois, c'est tout. 

Sinon, je viens de tomber sur des horloges sympas pour GeekTool
j'aime beaucoup celle de la 3ème ligne


----------



## theweep (5 Octobre 2011)

yeah, classe les horloges, j'vais tenter de les intégrer tiens


----------



## Neyres (5 Octobre 2011)




----------



## Anonyme (5 Octobre 2011)

J'aime bien l'intégration de l'horloge mais encore une fois deux fois l'heure .


----------



## Neyres (5 Octobre 2011)

Suis souvent en retard


----------



## Didjo (5 Octobre 2011)

POuah ! Longtemps que j'étais pas venu trainer sur ce fil... Nouveau MBP oblige, desk à refaire !
J'aime beaucoup, d'ailleur, Neyres ! Un lien pour le wall ? (Et la technique des aiguilles &#8212; GeekTool I suppose ?)


----------



## Neyres (5 Octobre 2011)

Pour la pendule c'est UBClock

Le wall Ici lin de téléchargement


----------



## kobeval (5 Octobre 2011)

​


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2011)

@ Neyres : vraiment très bien trouvée, l'intégration de l'horloge (elle a l'air pas mal cette petite appli). Génial.

@ Kobeval : original, j'aime beaucoup.


----------



## theweep (5 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> @ Kobeval : original, j'aime beaucoup.



Réduit au strict minimum, comme tu aimes , j'aime beaucoup le wallpaper


----------



## wath68 (5 Octobre 2011)

Tout à fait.

Je préfère maintenant le strict minimum au bordel maximum.


----------



## theweep (5 Octobre 2011)

C'est un bordel organisé


----------



## cooltofchris (5 Octobre 2011)

merci pour les cdb ...
le lien pour le wall
sympas les derniers


----------



## Etienne000 (5 Octobre 2011)

kobeval a dit:


> ​



Sublime, un lien pour le Wall ?


----------



## kobeval (5 Octobre 2011)

merci les gens !

le wall pour ceux que ça intéresse.
http://cl.ly/211t1m1S2f2g3J2V3I1w


----------



## Membre supprimé 391172 (6 Octobre 2011)

@ theweep le wall est ici


----------



## Ralph_ (6 Octobre 2011)

Bon bah j'en ai fait moi même un finalement (le wall)

Pas parfait mais bon


----------



## Anonyme (6 Octobre 2011)

R.E.P Steve .


----------



## kaos (6 Octobre 2011)




----------



## kobeval (6 Octobre 2011)

RIP 



​


----------



## theweep (6 Octobre 2011)

GreenPapy a dit:


> @ theweep le wall est ici



Merci


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Octobre 2011)

Un génie s'est envolé vers d'autres cieux.
Repose en paix Steve.


----------



## wath68 (6 Octobre 2011)

Tu ne fais plus de miniatures toi ?


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Octobre 2011)

Tu veux que je mette une miniature ?


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Octobre 2011)

Click for large view - Uploaded with Skitch


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Octobre 2011)

Sublime, un lien pour le Wall ?

Merci .


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Octobre 2011)

mis dans les coups de coeur


----------



## wath68 (6 Octobre 2011)

Ben 1366x768 ça fait un peu grand, non ?
Ou bien c'est parce-que je suis passé en 1440x900 que j'ai cette impression ??

Z'en pensez quoi les zotres ?

Je viens de voir que dans Portfolio les images/photos ne doivent pas dépasser 800x800px et 150Ko pour permettre à tous une bonne navigation et une meilleure lisibilité.


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Octobre 2011)

Pas de soucis.

Je remets en miniature, mille excuses.


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Octobre 2011)

po de probleme pour moi grand screen grosse connect


----------



## wath68 (6 Octobre 2011)

Ok, donc ce doit être surement moi qui n'ai pas l'habitude encore.


----------



## Scalounet (6 Octobre 2011)

Aller, jy vais de mon petit


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ok, donc ce doit être surement moi qui n'ai pas l'habitude encore.



Fallait prendre l'option HD sur ton Pro


----------



## wath68 (6 Octobre 2011)

:bebe:


----------



## theweep (6 Octobre 2011)

Ouais enfin moi j'attends tout seul sur la banquette alors ^^


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> :bebe:



J'avais plus de points que toi avant, et je suis sur le forum depuis plus longtemps à l'origine


----------



## cooltofchris (6 Octobre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> J'avais plus de points que toi avant, et je suis sur le forum depuis plus longtemps à l'origine


 n empêche c est bon le gini pour les newbies :rateau:


----------



## Etienne000 (6 Octobre 2011)

cooltofchris a dit:


> n empêche c est bon le gini pour les newbies :rateau:



Grrrr, tu as de la chance, tes desk sont très beaux .


----------



## Scalounet (6 Octobre 2011)

mais laissez le tranquille le pauvre !! 
ça doit pas être facile pour lui de gérer sa situation actuelle


----------



## denz010 (7 Octobre 2011)

Voici mon thème que j'ai nommé : New York , New York  

Je suis débutant je m'y mets à peine  

http://www.imagup.com/data/1132676541.html][IMG]http://data.imagup.com/11/1132676541.0937png[/IMG]


----------



## Scalounet (7 Octobre 2011)

Cflo22 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je vous poste ici un fond d'écran que j'ai fait en mémoire de steve. J'ai repris l'image diffusée sur macG pour compléter cette création.
> 
> ...


Sympa, mais je sens que ça va déménager !


----------



## wath68 (7 Octobre 2011)

Photo : Shirley Manson by Sophie Muller


----------



## tirhum (7 Octobre 2011)

Scalounet a dit:


> Sympa, mais je sens que ça va déménager !


Oui, à un endroit plus "approprié"... 


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h25 ----------




wath68 a dit:


> Ben 1366x768 ça fait un peu grand, non ?
> Ou bien c'est parce-que je suis passé en 1440x900 que j'ai cette impression ??
> 
> Z'en pensez quoi les zotres ?
> ...


Tout à fait...


----------



## Lebossflo (7 Octobre 2011)

Cflo22 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Je vous poste ici un fond d'écran que j'ai fait en mémoire de steve. J'ai repris l'image diffusée sur macG pour compléter cette création.
> 
> RIP Steve...




J'aime beaucoup!


----------



## wath68 (7 Octobre 2011)

Et oui, les créations (fonds d'écran, icônes, ...) s'exposent dans ... Exposition de vos créations: fonds d'écran, icônes, thèmes,...

Attention, nouvelle règle pour le post de capture d'écran : *taille d'image maximale 800x800px*, comme dans Porfolio.
L'idéal restant toujours les miniatures.

Tout ce qui dépasse, ... on coupe  

Petite idée en passant : ce fil commence à avoir vraiment beaucoup de pages, donc que penseriez-vous d'en créer un tout nouveau tout beau ?


----------



## Scalounet (7 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> ;;;;;
> 
> Petite idée en passant : ce fil commence à avoir vraiment beaucoup de pages, donc que penseriez-vous d'en créer un tout nouveau tout beau ?




ça dépend de comment cest beau !


----------



## kobeval (8 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Et oui, les créations (fonds d'écran, icônes, ...) s'exposent dans ... Exposition de vos créations: fonds d'écran, icônes, thèmes,...
> 
> Attention, nouvelle règle pour le post de capture d'écran : *taille d'image maximale 800x800px*, comme dans Porfolio.
> L'idéal restant toujours les miniatures.
> ...



le nouveau nom du fil est sale!  les images sont pas redimensionnées automatiquement ?
Ok pour le nouveau thread celui-ci à fait son temps


----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2011)

Ouais, c'est vrai que le titre n'est pas top lol

Les images sont effectivement redimensionnées , mais je crois que d'abord elles se chargent en taille réelle, et seulement après cela elles sont réduites.
Donc pour les petites connections et les petits écrans ce n'est pas le top.


----------



## Calderan (8 Octobre 2011)

Partant pour le nouveau fil et pour la taille des image


----------



## Fìx (8 Octobre 2011)

Calderan a dit:


> Partant pour le nouveau fil et pour la taille des image



Aussi!^^

D'ailleurs, je trouve que c'qui aurait été bien, ç'aurait été de créer un fil à chaque nouvel OS.... _(Nos desktop (Lion& antérieurs) ; Nos desktop (SL & antérieurs) ; Nos desktop (Léopard & antérieurs) ; etc etc...)_

Pour ces raisons :


Faire des fils pas trop long (1an 1/2 environ) [plus facile pour la recherche dans les fils notamment ; 769 pages à feuilleter, ça craint!  ]
En faisant ça, les visiteurs auraient pu fouiller les fils qui correspondent à leurs OS pour piquer des idées....
Dans les moments de nostalgie, avoir la possibilité de retourner voir c'qu'on faisait à l'époque de Tiger ou autre! :love:



Enfin, c'est juste une idée au passage... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h13 ----------

PS   : 


Mac OS X Server 1.0. Sortie : 16 mars 1999
Mac OS X bêta publique. Sortie : 13 septembre 2000
Mac OS X v10.0 « _Cheetah_ » (guépard en français), commercialisé le 24 mars 2001
Mac OS X v10.1 « _Puma_ », commercialisé le 25 septembre 2001
Mac OS X v10.2 « _Jaguar_ », commercialisé le 24 août 2002
Mac OS X v10.3 « _Panther_ », commercialisé le 24 octobre 2003
Mac OS X v10.4 « _Tiger_ », commercialisé le 29 avril 2005
Mac OS X v10.5 « _Leopard_ », commercialisé le 26 octobre 2007
Mac OS X v10.6 « _Snow Leopard_ », commercialisé le 28 août 2009
Mac OS X v10.7 « _Lion_ », commercialisé le 20 juillet 2011


----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2011)

Ok, donc à la demande générale ... euh 4 personnes lol ... ce week-end naissance du nouveau fil.

Nous allons laisser celui-ci partir doucement, se noyer dans les eaux profondes du forum.
Tu vas me manquer, mon pote 

C'est vrai que ton idée est vraiment très bonne, Fìx, mais là c'est un peu tard malheureusement pour les OS antérieurs, mais pour les suivants on va faire ça comme.


----------



## Fìx (8 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> C'est vrai que ton idée est vraiment très bonne, Fìx, mais là c'est un peu tard malheureusement.



Ça fait pas parti de tes supers pouvoirs de super modo ça? (trouver les messages ici et là par dates et les réunir dans leurs sujets respectifs?   )


Exemples : 

*Lion :* De ce message (premier message du jour de sortie de Lion) à maintenant.
*SL :* De ce message à celui-ci
Etc etc...


Non? :rose:


----------



## Etienne000 (8 Octobre 2011)

Sauf que certains sont restés sous SL (moi ).


----------



## Fìx (8 Octobre 2011)

Etienne000 a dit:


> Sauf que certains sont restés sous SL (moi ).





> *Définition antérieur*
> 
> adjectif
> Féminin eure.
> Sens  Qui précède dans le temps ou dans l'espace. Synonyme avant




 


PS : J'suis aussi sous SL!


----------



## Etienne000 (8 Octobre 2011)

Mal lu (J'ai 108 message, je suis nouveau ici ).


----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> Ça fait pas parti de tes supers pouvoirs de super modo ça? (trouver les messages ici et là par dates et les réunir dans leurs sujets respectifs?   )
> 
> 
> Exemples :
> ...


Oui, bien sur, de plus je n'ai que ça à faire le week-end  

 Pourquoi mettre la définition d'antérieur ?? l'a pas compris.


----------



## Fìx (8 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Oui, bien sur, de plus je n'ai que ça à faire le week-end



... faignant! 

On s'demande bien pourquoi les membres de MacGé payent une taxe pour rémunérer les modérateurs! 

_(Hein?... vous payez rien vous?   )_




wath68 a dit:


> Pourquoi mettre la définition d'antérieur ?? l'a pas compris.



Ça m'parraissait simple pourtant moi!


----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2011)

Ouais bon, je n'ai toujours pas compris 

Ha bon, les modos sont payés ????  

Vais aller me plaindre à la direction alors.

Au fait, http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-desktops-sous-os-x-v3-0-a-865402.html  j'en connais un qui va gueuler


Edit : tu parlais de ça ?


wath68 a dit:


> C'est vrai que ton idée est vraiment très bonne, Fìx, mais là c'est un peu tard malheureusement pour les OS antérieurs, mais pour les suivants on va faire ça comme.


----------



## Scalounet (8 Octobre 2011)

... RIP


----------



## Fìx (8 Octobre 2011)

wath68 a dit:


> Ouais bon, je n'ai toujours pas compris
> 
> Edit : tu parlais de ça ?



Mais Wath Wath Wath!!!!   


EtienneZéroZéroZéro disait qu'il était toujours sous SL...

Et je lui ai répondu (en citant son message, et la définition), que je parlais de sujets avec l'OS en cours *ET* antérieurs! 


Voilà cétou! :rose: A y est c'est bon? :sick:


----------



## wath68 (8 Octobre 2011)

Oui oui, en relisant tout j'ai capté.

Bon ben voilà, pour clôturer définitivement ce fil et finir en beauté, quoi de mieux que les Dancing Bananas 












La suite c'est par ici : http://forums.macg.co/customisation/nos-desktops-sous-os-x-v3-0-a-865402.html


----------

